# Have You Posted to Your Blog Recently?



## MosesSiregarIII

Nathan Bransford's procrastination subforum has a popular thread just like this. It's a friendly place where your spam can be cherished and celebrated.

Today, I blogged about how to write a great author bio, and your favorite gay boys from In Living Color's 'Men on Film' made a guest appearance:

Let's Talk About Bios, Baby. Let's Talk About You and Me.

Okay, your turn.


----------



## farrellclaire

Today, I posted about a blog carnival in August for indies.

http://claire-farrell.blogspot.com/2010/08/indie-author-blog-carnival-sign-up-now.html


----------



## Guest

See signature. Hit Girl is the love of my life.


----------



## gone

I'd have to have a blog first. Still trying to decide what to blog about.


----------



## Victorine

I posted yesterday, another Hook Victorine Challenge.  I'm waiting for the go-ahead on my next one.  

Vicki


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

I posted on Friday about my new cover. I really need to start adding more personal stuff, I think.


----------



## farrellclaire

Victorine said:


> I posted yesterday, another Hook Victorine Challenge. I'm waiting for the go-ahead on my next one.
> 
> Vicki


I really enjoy those posts. *Hint - keep doing them.*


----------



## BP Myers

Most recent post talks about my summer doldrums, and my thoughts on Stephen King's "Under the Dome."

http://bpmyers.blogspot.com/


----------



## Debra L Martin

I have author interviews lined up for most days this week.
twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

farrellclaire said:


> Today, I posted about a blog carnival in August for indies.
> 
> http://claire-farrell.blogspot.com/2010/08/indie-author-blog-carnival-sign-up-now.html


Tres cool.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Well goodness.  All I posted about was...what I had for breakfast!  But then, you'll find that I post quite frequently about food...


----------



## LCEvans

Hanging head in shame: I haven't posted to my blog since March.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

LCEvans said:


> Hanging head in shame: I haven't posted to my blog since March.


Today is the first day of the rest of your blog's life.


----------



## daringnovelist

Last night's post was about adding a little weight to a comic mystery. (My blog is about progress updates on my ongoing writing - so it's about issues that I'm dealing with as I go.)

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2010/08/weight-of-story.html

Camille


----------



## Victorine

farrellclaire said:


> I really enjoy those posts. *Hint - keep doing them.*


Thanks, Claire!  You made my day!

Oh, and I just posted about a free ebook giveaway, if anyone is interested. My blog is in my sig line. 

Vicki


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I posted yesterday, and I think I'll post again tomorrow or Wednesday. And I have to write a blog for Variance Publishing, too.


----------



## daringnovelist

John Fitch V said:


> I posted yesterday, and I think I'll post again tomorrow or Wednesday. And I have to write a blog for Variance Publishing, too.


So.... are you going to tell us what you posted about?


----------



## Sean Sweeney

http://johnfitchv.livejournal.com/22358.html


----------



## David Derrico

I just posted about Amazon's e-book sales figures (they announced today that they own 70-80% of the market), who I think is exaggerating their share (I won't say who, but it rhymes with _Snapple_), and give my own sales data, which backs up Amazon's numbers.

http://www.davidderrico.com/e-book-market-share-amazon-at-75/

My "Always Write" Blog generally covers e-books, writing, publishing, & the future of the written word. All recent posts can be found here:

http://www.davidderrico.com/blog


----------



## daringnovelist

David Derrico said:


> I just posted about Amazon's e-book sales figures (they announced today that they own 70-80% of the market), who I think is exaggerating their share (I won't say who, but it rhymes with _Snapple_), and give my own sales data, which backs up Amazon's numbers.
> 
> http://www.davidderrico.com/e-book-market-share-amazon-at-75/
> 
> My "Always Write" Blog generally covers e-books, writing, publishing, & the future of the written word. All recent posts can be found here:
> 
> http://www.davidderrico.com/blog


Good post! (Although I did have to comment some disagreements with some of your points. But that's what an opinion post like that is for, right?)

Camille


----------



## David Derrico

daringnovelist said:


> Good post! (Although I did have to comment some disagreements with some of your points. But that's what an opinion post like that is for, right?)
> 
> Camille


Absolutely, I'm always open to fair conversation or disagreement about any topic. I never get upset at anyone expressing a different opinion, so long as everyone is respectful to each other (which you certainly were!).


----------



## WilliamEsmont

I posted a few days ago about my new cover design. And I'm supposed to post tonight (about something), but I still have two chapters left to revise, so it's looking less and less likely the longer I spend on KB 

On a positive note, according to Google Analytics, my blog traffic is quite diverse. I've had readers from as far away as Turkey and even one in Morocco. That was cool to see. I don't think the traffic is helping my Kindle sales yet, but it's cool to know that people around the world are coming to my site, even if it is just to hear me whine about writing...


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

It's been glacial ages. Ever since May I've been in transit (far East, Rockies, Europe), and only got home for good a week ago. Once I get used to not living out of a suitcase and finally sort out my memories and photos, I'll dust off _Wysardessence_ and reflect upon my travels a bit. I use my blog mostly for random musings semi-related to writing.

CK


----------



## justadumbauthor

You can check out my muttering and mumbling here...http://charlotte-castle.blogspot.com/2010/07/this-month-charlotte-doesnt-hate.html#comments


----------



## Guest

justadumbauthor said:


> You can check out my muttering and mumbling here...http://charlotte-castle.blogspot.com/2010/07/this-month-charlotte-doesnt-hate.html#comments


Aww, why did you choose that for your screen name? That makes me sad.


----------



## justadumbauthor

I was hoping people might be a bit more forgiving if I mentioned I'd written a book. I got tarred and feathered over on the Kindle Store forum for having the audacity to mention that the people might be interested in my novel. By the time I found this forum I was feeling a little insecure.


----------



## LCEvans

Okay, you all have inspired me. I will post to my blog really soon. I will not let all the demands on my time stop me from tending my blog. After I checked out the blogs of my fellow authors, I'm even going to redo my own blog to make it look nicer. I will let you know when it's ready for prime time.


----------



## Louann Carroll

Even though my book, Gemini Rising, is a post-apocalyptic/science fiction romance, I've been blogging on the oil spill. By doing so, I've connected with some really great people that are working the gulf to bring help and assistance to the populace. 

If you have time, please take a look at my blog and visit the websites included. They just need to know someone still cares, now that the news media is no longer reporting on the oil spill. If you want, feel free to link back to it from your blog to help me get the word out. 

Thanks for taking a look. 

www.LouannCarrollBooks.weebly.com


----------



## philvan

Well, naturally I forgot to post that Victorine had my first 400 words of 'Eland Dances' on her blog, as part of her 'Hook Victorine Challenge' 
I am glad to report that
1) she says she was 'hooked'
2) I posted about that on my blog - a few minute ago, after reading this thread


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

*Why Doubting Yourself Can Kill You*

http://sciencefictionfantasybooks.net/why-doubting-yourself-can-kill-you/

I posted some excerpts from a brilliant blog post by Devon Monk, and then riffed on it:


> As writers, we have to be able to edit ourselves and to read our own work from the point of view of someone who doesn't know us, or even like us. We have to try to be objective. We have to be humble. We have to have high standards for ourselves and strive for continual improvement.
> 
> But if you don't love your work, if you aren't enthusiastic about it, if you're not having the time of your life when you write it, if you can't focus on the things you're doing well and feel good about those things, then maybe no one else will either.
> 
> See the good in you.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

I posted my first book description for Amazon on my blog today:

http://sciencefictionfantasybooks.net/my-novellas-amazon-description-happy-birthday-me-what-do-you-think/


----------



## 13500

I posted about my visit to Jane Austen's house on my blog, Bibliophilic Blather.

Here's the link.
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Karen


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

I Can Haz Original Artwork. I Haz it! I Haz it!

http://sciencefictionfantasybooks.net/i-can-haz-original-artwork-i-haz-it-i-haz-it/


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I regret, I do not have my blog set up yet--comming soon.

Ann


----------



## NickSpalding

I post a new book from one of the good people here on the forums each and every day!


----------



## Debra L Martin

I have a review up for Peace Warrior by Steven L Hawk on my blog:
twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

I've got a new gig as the news manager over at AdventuresInSciFiPublishing.com and here's my first news roundup, posted to my blog (it's on the original site, too):

http://sciencefictionfantasybooks.net/sci-fi-and-fantasy-news-from-aisfp-aug1110/


----------



## Cliff Ball

I posted what I'm writing next, a 4th and 5th novel. One a sequel to _Don't Mess With Earth_, which I'm considering re-writing after some very good constructive feedback from some who think it's dry as toast and how the timeline doesn't work for them, but I'm not sure, maybe I ought to just leave it alone. Anyway, you'd just have to go take a looksee.... http://cliffball.blogspot.com


----------



## Thea J

My blog has been so sparsely used that it still has that "new blog" smell. But I've started a short story, a mini-prequel to A Shunned Man, in response to a reader's suggestion. So I'm posting pieces of that story as I write them, probably about twice a week.

https://theajnilsson.wordpress.com/

I'm also trying to decide how to use the blog to promote indie authors, but nothing definite has come to me yet.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Yup, today we have cute pictures--of a spider.



www.BearMountainBooks.com


----------



## AJB

Just posted a few thoughts about ebooks and literacy on my blog, following on from thoughts sparked by a discussion here a week or so ago and a great blog post by Kent Anderson at the Scholarly Kitchen blog.

Amanda


----------



## Lafittewriter

Started a thread today to help each blog get more fans and exposure.
Here's the link to the thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,32414.msg585260.html


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

Just posted to gab about my sales in August so far, which are best described as _abysmal._ 

I've also posted a short story or two. You should drop by and check it out!


----------



## pdallen

Losing my laptop & flash drive with the files for all of my novels has slowed me down at posting to my site. I was moving right along with the serialization of Fiddlesticks. Now I'm typing like crazy, using the last proofing copy as my reference. Only 50,000 words to go. But I have limited access to this decrepit computer.

Oh well, I hope to start posting installments in the series again next week. And yes, it looks like I will be able to post kindle versions as well.

http://pdallen.com


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I haven't posted to my blog in a week. I should do that soon.


----------



## Linda Ash

I sometimes post about books I've just read and really liked and tag them as recommended books. Yesterday I posted about _Half Broke Horses_, by Jeannette Walls. I also put up a new banner photo which I took (and is awesome, if I say so myself). It's of a stormy, late-July, evening sky over Petrified Forest National Park, AZ. Here's my blog: The Inconsequential Blogger

If you want to see a short video clip of the storm off on the desert horizon at sunset, go here, scroll to the end of the post, and click play on the little video clip window.


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

That's a really lovely photo, Linda.


----------



## Linda Ash

Thanks, Spectre-7


----------



## jbh13md

I blog about indie writing, among other things, here: minotaurdreams.blogspot.com. Also, I'm running a poll right now and I'm very interested in getting a lot of opinions: "Who Would Win in a Fight Between Steampunk Lincoln and Abraham Lincoln, Vampire Slayer?" I post as much as I can and I'm hoping to be even more prolific in the future.


----------



## Linda Ash

Hi jbh13md,

Do you have a link to your blog? The poll sounds fun!


----------



## jbh13md

Linda Ash said:


> Hi jbh13md,
> 
> Do you have a link to your blog? The poll sounds fun!


http://minotaurdreams.blogspot.com/

I'm actually thinking of posting a sort of fanfic story on the blog depending on who gets voted the winner. There's still 5 days left to vote so I'm hoping to get a lot more people to weigh in.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

I post once a day at  A Dark and Stormy Blog.

The end result of posting so often is it becomes both a writers blog and a personal blog, keeping up with both my projects...and my adventures and misadventures as a househusband.

And I like doing odd things on it from time to time, such as setting a link through google maps so you can walk  the ancient streets of Pompeii


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

My latest is 'What the reader brings to the story':

http://ngeminisasson.blogspot.com/2010/08/what-reader-brings-to-story.html

Because sometimes I have to remind myself why everybody doesn't love the same books I do.


----------



## Barbara Morgenroth

Sure, nearly every day.  I rebuilt my book trailer because I renamed my novel.  Now it's Paige, Turning.  Youtube seems to believe this music is in public domain so that's always good.  The last music they didn't believe--or Sony put up a fuss.  You can still see it if you're in the Virgin Islands, though.  Today I posted some news about color screens for readers that will be available by the end of the year and a William Powell tribute slide show--he's so iconic, so debonair, so handsome-- and I hope Youtube again believes the music is in public domain.  To the best of my knowledge it is.

I post quite a bit about covers.  I'm not sure any writer needs or wants particularly to hear what I think about writing in general.  I sure don't want to hear myself talk about it.  But the mechanics of creating cover images interests me so I go there.  It's also good to see what the artwork looks like out of Photoshop.  Gives me a better idea what it'll look like on Kindle.  And yet, even that isn't always accurate.  Sometimes things are much darker on the Amazon site.

Robin
www.robinoneillebooks.blogspot.com


----------



## jbh13md

I was going to post something about not having enough blogspot pages to follow earlier, but then I saw this thread. Good stuff guys. Some of the blogs here look really cool.


----------



## HelenSmith

Thanks for posting these. I have been blogging for three and a half years and I love blogging and subscribe to lots of blogs.

I post once or twice a week - sometimes less, sometimes more - about whatever comes into my head. The most recent post was acknowledging the launch of a new book by a friend of mine who is a bestselling author. Before that I mentioned that my books are now in the Kindle UK store. Before that, there were a few general posts about life in London, my dog, a friend's award-winning short film, and so on.

Come and have a look and follow/subscribe/comment: http://helensmithblog.blogspot.com

If you follow, I'll follow back.

Have a good weekend, everyone.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I've revamped my blog and symdicated it to Amazon.

http://writerslife4me.blogspot.com/2010/08/readers-guide-to-authors-jargon-1.html

Ed Patterson


----------



## Maria Romana

I made a shameless self-promotional post about being named a finalist in a book contest. Okay, it was a little bitty contest, but it made my day: http://contemporary-romance-books.com/637/news/readers-favorite-award-finalist/.


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

Just posted an excerpt from my upcoming novel yesterday, and posted a _really super helpful_ guide to fundraising today. Check 'em out over here.

So, what have you posted recently?


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

My blog is where I take a break from overt promotion, because I like to show readers that I have more than one side to me. My latest entry is about my recent 3-week stay in Taiwan, illustrated with a lot of photos I took while there. First part is about food; next part will be about sightseeing.

CK
http://carolynkephart.blogspot.com/


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Here's my in-depth interview with fantasy author Michael J. Sullivan. We talked about being with a small press, publishing, and making a living as a writer.

http://sciencefictionfantasybooks.net/michael-j-sullivan-interview-author-of-the-riyria-revelations-series/


----------



## HelenSmith

CK - I loved your latest post about your visit to Taiwan, especially the photos. I couldn't see where to leave a comment to say so on the blog (presumably you have comments disabled - but I may not have looked properly). Looking forward to more posts!

I blogged about an unusual use for a page from the March issue of the London Review of Books.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Why I'm Indie Publishing (for now)

[URL=http://sciencefictionfantasybooks]http://sciencefictionfantasybooks.net/why-im-indie-publishing-for-now/[/url]


----------



## David Derrico

I had a productive week of blogging, I think I hit on some interesting topics for e-book experts and newcomers alike, and a little something for everyone:

This week, over on my "Always Write" Blog&#8230;


*June 2010 E-Book Industry Sales Numbers* -- Up to $29.8 million.
*A Free MP3 To Download* -- Check out the Theme to _Right Ascension_; listen to it on your Kindle while you read!
*My E-Reader Buying Guide* -- Do I need an e-book reader? Which one is right for me? Kindle, Nook, or iPad?
*E-Ink vs. LCD* -- What's the difference? Which one is better for reading? What are the pros and cons of each?
*E-Book Market Share* -- What's the deal here? Apple claims 22%, but Amazon says they have 70-80%. Who's right? And what about B&N? Kobo?


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

HelenSmith said:


> CK - I loved your latest post about your visit to Taiwan, especially the photos. I couldn't see where to leave a comment to say so on the blog (presumably you have comments disabled - but I may not have looked properly). Looking forward to more posts!
> 
> I blogged about an unusual use for a page from the March issue of the London Review of Books.


Helen, thanks for the kind words! I thought I had Comments enabled, but I went back and re-set the function; hopefully it'll work now.

You seem quite the seasoned blogger. 100 followers! Maybe it's because of your wicked sense of humor... 

CK

Wysardessence: A Fantasist's Reality


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

Posted another update today, this time with a full chapter from my upcoming book. It's a single scene with the protagonist and the woman he wants to marry, set at the moment the world begins to end. You can read it here.


----------



## HelenSmith

Thanks, Carolyn!

I'll check back and leave a comment next time you post.

I have posted a couple more times on my blog in recent days. It's always great to have visitors from the kindle boards so please come and say hello.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

My Journey to Publishing on Amazon: How and Why?

http://sciencefictionfantasybooks.net/my-journey-to-publishing-on-amazon-how-and-why/


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

*Let's Talk About Terrorism* - A short article discussing some of the central themes in my upcoming novel, _Stars Rain Down._


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I've posted twice in the past two days. I may post again today or tomorrow.


----------



## HelenSmith

I posted about getting my first royalty payment for a short play published online at a new site called Bushgreen run by The Bush Theatre in London.

http://helensmithblog.blogspot.com


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Until just recently, I hadn't posted to my blog in a long time. I decided to try to revive things by interviewing Scott Nicholson. You can read the interview here.


----------



## rudykerkhoven

I've only started by blog a few days ago, but I'm planning on updating it very regularly with info on sales and they are affected by changes in price, etc. It should in interesting information for anyone who's thinking of epublishing, or anyone else new to this.

Check it out:

http://kerkhoven.wordpress.com/


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

My letter to adverbs, in which I discuss the possibility that we might still have casual sex ...

[URL=http://sciencefictionfantasybooks]http://sciencefictionfantasybooks.net/dear-adverbs/[/url]


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

I blogged today about the genesis of The White Hairs:

https://sites.google.com/site/noahkmullettegillman/home/noah-s-blog/itbeganinmymindwithanimage


----------



## David Derrico

A couple of posts today, on the new Sony E-Readers and the new Apple iPods.

http://www.davidderrico.com/blog


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

Just posted Titles and Origins the day before yesterday, talking about the history of my upcoming novel, from first brainstorm to finished product.


----------



## traceya

I hadn't actually blogged since I finished Uni but recently started again. It's related to my non-fiction WIP and I'm actually finding that it's helping to clarify my thoughts and get all my notes into something that will eventually become, hopefully, a readable book.

http://traceyalley-whitehorse.blogspot.com/

It's about the history/development of Christianity and an examination of Christian prophecy so not for everyone but I'm really enjoying it.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## rudykerkhoven

I've been blogging for the last few weeks about self publishing my first ebook, detailing sales (or lack there of) as I try different marketing strategies. Still early, but check it out:

Anyone Can Write (a Blog): Indie / Self Publishing with Amazon's Kindle
http://kerkhoven.wordpress.com/


----------



## Budo von Stahl

I have a discussion thread on my Facebook page, but I can't get a link to take my posts. One last try: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Budo-von-Stahl/132083946835754?v=wall# grr.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Revving this thread:

The other day I posted the second part of 'Visions Of The Mystic East' on Wysardessence: A Fantasist's Reality. The first part dealt with Taiwan's eclectic cuisine; this one features temples. Click the link for a little armchair vacation.

Namaste,

CK


----------



## jbh13md

I posted today. J.B's Amazon Fantasy/Sci-fi Recommendation Roundup. It's this thing I do. Also, I'm running a contest on my bog. If you can answer this water buffaloes 3 questions about fantasy literature I'll send you an e-book copy of "The Seven Sisters" for free. I'm not gonna lie. It's pretty strange stuff these days. Fun perhaps, but very strange. http://minotaurdreams.blogspot.com/

Cheers,
JB

P.S. I really don't want that water buffalo to win. Won't you help?


----------



## HelenSmith

I have posted a few times recently. I'm also hosting a giveaway on my blog. Please stop by and say hello.


----------



## FrankZubek

Posted something early this morning actually
I hope everyone has a good weekend (as well as a sale or two)

http://whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/


----------



## 13500

Change is in the air at Bibliophilic Blather.

Coming soon to my blog will be "Editing for Grammarphobes" on Mondays and Wednesdays, where I will offer tips on proper grammar, punctuation, usage and spelling, and "Flash Fiction Fridays," where I will showcase the work of various authors.

Flash fiction is short, very short, in my case, 500 words maximum, but that tells an entire story within that tiny parameter. It is a lot of fun.

If you would like to participate, October's theme is "Horror." Submissions are due 9/29. Next month's theme is another scary thing--family gatherings-- just in time for Thanksgiving. Those are due 11/1.

All I ask is that you become a follower of my blog. No biggie, right?

Please e-mail your story and a bio to me at [email protected] and put "Flash Fiction Fridays" in the subject line.

It will be a blast!

Karen
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## HelenSmith

Sounds interesting - good luck with it, Karen.

----
I have updated my blog a couple of times in the last few days. There's a video showing how I chose the winners in a recent content to win signed copies of my books, and a post wondering what you need to do to write the best book in the world.

Feel free to come and comment.
Helen


----------



## daringnovelist

I post every day on my blog. (It's an ongoing novel dare. I have to.)

I was posting a lot of writing "think pieces" but I finally got back to posting writing progress again - although with this I almost always talk about writing issues and theory with the updates as well.

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/

Camille


----------



## SidneyW

I'm trying to get back to more frequent posting on my blog: http://sidneywilliams.blogspot.com 

I slacked off while working on my MFA. One of my most popular posts is a Steampunk iPhone wallpaper I did.


----------



## HelenSmith

I couldn't see the Steampunk iPhone wallpaper post, Sidney. The more I looked, the more desperate I become to have a look at this popular post - and I don't even have an iPhone. I do like Steampunk, though.


----------



## 13893

I posted that I'm reading at The Spinning Wheel Cafe today.

I posted it today. And I'm reading today.


----------



## rudykerkhoven

I posted a review of my first month in this self-publishing game, with what I found that worked, and what didn't.

http://kerkhoven.wordpress.com/


----------



## 13893

I posted about a contest I'm running for a $100 Oberon gift certificate.

http://www.lkrigel.com/2010/09/win-a-100-oberon-gift-certificate/


----------



## David Derrico

I like to track, graph, and analyze e-book sales data (monthly industry sales statistics, as well as the market share of Amazon and the other e-book retailers). July's e-book sales numbers are in, and they're HUGE -- so I have a new post today:

http://www.davidderrico.com/tag/sales/


----------



## 13893

My post today is part of my launch activities for Space Junque. It refers to an interview with my editor, Anne Frasier (Theresa Weir).


----------



## 13500

Today on "Bibliophilic Blather"...

"Editing for Grammarphobes, part 2: Commonly misused word pairings."

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## traceya

This thread got me so interested in blogging again that I'm now running two 

Still doing White Horse and enjoying that immensely even if I may end up being tarred and feathered for some of my beliefs 

But I'm also blogging over at Goodreads - just every day stuff, almost like an online journal [duh that's what they were supposed to be  ] but I'm also really enjoying that. I only blog every couple of days as I'm knee deep in many writing projects at the moment as well but still -
Wanted to say thanks for giving me the little push I needed


----------



## J Dean

I hope to get a blog entry done today. http://enterthevein.blogspot.com


----------



## 13500

Today on Bibliophilic Blather--Flash Fiction Fridays begin.

First up, a great story by Karen Cantwell, author of "Take the Monkeys and Run: A Barbara Marr Murder Mystery."

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## Debra L Martin

Today's post is an interview with Steve Symes, author of "Shadow House"
twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com

On Saturday, my review of "Before Her Eyes" by Rebecca Forster


----------



## 13500

Ryne Douglas Pearson said:


> Today my post is about the origin of my irrational animosity toward John Grisham. http://www.rynedouglaspearson.com/


Loved your post. I hope you get plenty of fan mail exclusively about you now.


----------



## 13500

Today on Bibliophilic Blather...

Punctuating Decades: Where Does the Apostrophe Go?
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## HelenSmith

Several trips to the theatre and some book recommendations: http://helensmithblog.blogspot.com

Please come and visit and join in the fun.


----------



## daringnovelist

I was inspired by the long discussion on Konrath's latest blog post to make a longer post myself.

"Legitimacy is Overrated"
http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2010/09/legitimacy-is-overrated-konrath.html

Camille


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

Recently I made a blog post about publishers, anthologies, and short stories at my blog.


----------



## AnnetteL

Wednesdays are Word Nerd Wednesday on my blog. Up today: #11-20 of the top words high-school grads should know, according to Houghton Mifflin, and my take on them.

http://blog.annettelyon.com/2010/09/wnw-top-words-for-hs-grads-11-20.html


----------



## 13500

Today on "Editing for Grammarphobes" -- Tackling Commas.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## bobavey

I have blog ... somewhere. I'm thinking about creating a new one. I, too, have experienced the -- I don't know what to blog about syndrome.


----------



## HelenSmith

I'm still posting favourite books, and also details of some literary events that I will be attending in London: http://helensmithblog.blogspot.com


----------



## David Derrico

I wrote a long and what I found very interesting post in response to a couple of articles talking about how e-books affect authors: how authors (with tradpub contracts) earn less from e-book sales than from hardcover sales &#8230; and an agent even said readers should feel "guilty" about buying an e-book instead of a hardcover.

But I break down the numbers and the costs and explain why I still think e-books are the best thing for authors (and readers) in a long time. I talk about printing costs, where the reader's money is going, and whether or not paying authors 17.5% of e-book royalties is fair...

http://www.davidderrico.com/blog/


----------



## Victorine

I blogged about my 99 cent price experiment, and how much I have to sell to break even or make more than I was selling before I switched my price.

http://victorinewrites.blogspot.com/2010/09/my-99-experiment.html

Vicki


----------



## Debra L Martin

Started a panel discussion feature on my blog with some of my fellow KB authors.

Panel Question: Plot or Character, Which Comes First?
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/09/discussion-panel-plot-or-character.html


----------



## Debra L Martin

healeyb said:


> Awesome! I love it!


Thanks!  Am making it a regular feature - have 7 panel questions so far! I love finding out how my fellow authors think about things.


----------



## 13500

Horror Month begins for Flash Fiction Fridays today on Bibliophilic Blather.

First up, a creepy tale from Robin Morris, "I Imagine."

Here's the link.
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## LCEvans

I posted an article called Two Men In A Suit Walked Into The Room.

http://lcevansauthor.blogspot.com/

I'm trying to post regularly and I'm working on figuring out how to post links to other authors' blogs. Still puzzled, but something may come in.

Linda


----------



## John Hartness

Since I have a short story in Zombiepalooza tomorrow, I posted a quick update with an excerpt from my new vampire novel.


----------



## harpwriter

My curent blogs are a guest post on medieval weapons from Jeri Westerson, author of the Crispin Guest series, at www.bluebellstrilogy.com/blog and a post on my book being made available at bookshare (a service to provide books to the vision-impaired) at http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com

(Actually, the two blogs have very different looks, but the same content, I'm just lagging way behind in transferring posts to the blogspot blog.)


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

I redecorated my blog _Wysardessence_ today, and posted the third and last installment about my recent three weeks in Taiwan, _Visions Of The Mystic East_, featuring lots of my photography.

http://carolynkephart.blogspot.com/

Enjoy,

CK


----------



## Harry Shannon

Gave up on blogging years ago, stick to Facebook and posts here once in a while. So little time, so many forums...


----------



## 13500

Today on Bibliophilic Blather--

"Editing for Grammarphobes: Commas, Part Two."

Here's the link.
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

Thanks for the editing tips!

I recently posted a ghost story on my blog, *Ghost Plane*, previously published in *CrimeSpree*. Read it here:
http://ghostplanestory.blogspot.com/


----------



## farrellclaire

I wrote about a dream I had.    I swear it's the first (and only) time.  LOL  

Yesterday I mentioned the KB book of the Day and tomorrow I'm doing something else writerly and link loverly but today I woke up and it was all a dream.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Last night I wrote about Schara, the cover girl on Rottweiler Rescue.


----------



## terryr

I've been... but I didn't know we were supposed to announce them here.

In that case, only today I blogged that I decided to release six short tails--er, tales of my misguided sporting youth. Written a long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, and in the tradition of one of my favorite writers, Patrick F. McManus, these stories are absolutely, positively 99 44/100th percent true. (With some reservations.) Deer, horses, fish, raccoons, camping with Mom...and mad Dutchmen with Lugers. Read a bit more about it here: http://tmroy.teryvisions.com/?p=216


----------



## Chicki

I posted to my blog on Friday about October being Domestic Violence Awareness Month and how that ties into my book.

http://chicki663.webs.com/apps/blog/

Chicki Brown


----------



## J Dean

I finally had to change my blog site. My original one is blocked at work for some reason

Now, it's HERE

BTW, while Brady deserves credit, the Dolphins basically gave that game away last night.


----------



## Jon King

Ooh, can I get in on this?

Yesterday I posted my latest Monday Microfiction installment. So far, all stories have been written by me, but I'm always looking for contributors!

http://jonslineofsight.blogspot.com/2010/10/monday-microfiction-10410.html


----------



## HelenSmith

A video of a draw for a signed copy of one of my books, removing exposition from a script - and an experiment in signing ebooks: http://helensmithblog.blogspot.com


----------



## 13500

Today on Bibliophilic Blather: What's the difference between "affect" and "effect?" Also, is "irregardless" a word?

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks for reading.


----------



## 13500

It's Flash Fiction Fridays on Bibliophilic Blather.

Today, Horror Month continues with a story by A.F. Stewart.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## 13500

Ryne Douglas Pearson said:


> Today I've posted a video of Stephen King talking about the demise of short fiction. http://www.rynedouglaspearson.com/stuff/2010/10/8/stephen-king-on-short-stories.html


Great find, Ryne.

You would think it would be the opposite of what King says; as people's attention spans decrease, the short story should be the perfect length. Too bad it is not.

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## Victorine

I posted more sales numbers since I lowered my price to 99 cents. Things seem to be slowing down a little lately, but I'm still very happy with the numbers.

http://victorinewrites.blogspot.com/

Vicki


----------



## William Meikle

A short blog about a return to an old love - the ghost story

http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2010/10/back-to-old-love-ghost-story.html


----------



## Jon King

Hey everyone! I posted my fall movie preview to Jon's Line of Sight.

http://jonslineofsight.blogspot.com/2010/10/movies-to-see-this-fall-according-to-me.html


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

Blog? LOL. I'm like that friend from college who shows up and crashes on your sofa. I don't have a blog of my own, but I guest blog several times a month. Sylvia Dickey Smith will host me Monday and I'll write about coping with Scatterbrain syndrome.


----------



## traceya

I actually have two blogs now that I post to fairly regularly and I'm surprised and pleased at the number of hits I'm getting on them both.  The Christian history one is averaging almost a hundred people a post now which I was stunned by so hopefully when the book is released, mid next year hopefully, I'll already have an audience for potential sales.


----------



## William Meikle

Musing on stuff I'd like to write

http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2010/10/stuff-id-like-to-write-revisited.html


----------



## John Hamilton

Writers using mythology to make sense of our world.
www.johnchamilton.com


----------



## Cliff Ball

I just wrote about my casting about for the perfect blurb for The Usurper, and showed the main 3 or 4 that I've used. It's on My blog, and I'm asking what the best one is, or if there's a better blurb out there that I haven't thought of.


----------



## ReflexiveFire

Posted some cover design mock ups I did today. Needless to say I'm still learning how to use photo shop.

http://reflexivefire.wordpress.com/2010/10/11/something-like-this/


----------



## 13500

Today, "Editing for Grammarphobes" discusses homophones, word sets that sound the same, but have different meanings.

Here's the link.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Hope you stop by.


----------



## HelenSmith

I went to a friend's book launch at a private members' club in Mayfair, London. We drank passionfruit martinis at her publisher's expense: http://helensmithblog.blogspot.com


----------



## FrankZubek

I posted today begging people to buy my book
Maybe i'll make a sale or two 
http://whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/

Meantime i just realized that I had spent most of the day surfing (some of it was research but the time just slipped away and it's suddenly after ten !

Better spend the next couple of days writing to make up


----------



## 13500

More commonly misused words in "Editing for Grammarphobes" today on Bibliophilic Blather.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## David Derrico

I posted something today that's a bit out of the ordinary for me, ruminating on the idea of "enhanced" e-books (with video, pics, links, etc.), and whether they're a good idea for fiction novels in particular. I'm really interested in hearing other readers' thoughts on the matter:

http://www.davidderrico.com/enhanced-e-books-do-books-need-video/


----------



## harpwriter

I posted late yesterday about my virtual tour stops this past week and about medieval Berwick, in Scotland (specifically, Berwick during the Wars of Independence.)

http://www.bluebellstrilogy.com/blog


----------



## J Dean

Posted today about upcoming novel (See HERE)


----------



## William Meikle

Some things for new writers to think about... six of them in fact, http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2010/10/five-things-new-writers-should-avoid.html


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

My blog post about ...

Kevin J Anderson's Secret to Being a Prolific Writer

http://sciencefictionfantasybooks.net/kevin-j-andersons-secret-how-to-being-a-prolific-writer/


----------



## William Meikle

Ten Stock Characters to Avoid
http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2010/10/ten-stock-characters-to-avoid.html


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

As usual lately, I talk about anything but writing on my current post at Wysardessence: A Fantasist's Reality. This time it's about paper and unreasoning needs, with photographs of my obsessions.

CK


----------



## Aris Whittier

I just posted on writng a novel in 30 days .... http://awhittier.blogspot.com/

Is anyone here participating in NaNoWriMo?

Have a great Monday!


----------



## 13500

I discuss the difference between "that" and "which" today on Bibliophilic Blather.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Wow. I've never clicked the Stats tab on my Blogger account before, but just did a minute ago and learned that I had 463 hits last month! I'd expected, optimistically, a tenth of that.

Most popular have been my recent Visions Of The Mystic East, Catching The Glow (probably on account of the photograph), Twig By Twig, and Terry and the Bumrolls (which describes meeting Terry Pratchett at WorldCon some years ago).

Even if it doesn't translate into book sales, it's sweet to be read. 

CK

Wysardessence: A Fantasist's Reality


----------



## daringnovelist

I've been posting a series on Heinlein's wonderful Rules of Writing on my blog this week.

Today I talked about his most controversial rule: *Rule #3 - You must refrain from rewriting except to editorial order!*

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2010/10/heinleins-rule-number-3-you-must.html

(Which, due to a bad day, I refrained from rewriting. I still think it's pretty good posting.)

Camille


----------



## Author Eyes

I recently posted about public speaking: http://shelleystout.librifiles.com/2010/09/11/corralling-the-butterflies/


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I did within the past 20 minutes:

http://johnfitchv.livejournal.com/25060.html


----------



## 13500

I just posted. "Editing for Grammarphobes" discusses using "who" or "whom" today.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## Greenkeeper

I posted a new short story and a Smashwords promotional code recently: http://sdbest.blogspot.com


----------



## William Meikle

A Successful Query Letter

http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2010/10/successful-query-letter.html


----------



## Jon King

A review of Guardian of the Mountain, by KB's own David Dalglish...

http://jonslineofsight.blogspot.com/2010/10/book-review-guardian-of-mountain-david.html


----------



## daringnovelist

I just finished up my series on Heinlein's Rules of Writing tonight with Rule 5 - You Must Keep It On The Market Until Sold (with a short bit about how this applies to Indies as much as to writers going for traditional publication - hint: Winston Churchill explains it best.)

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2010/10/heinleins-rule-number-5-you-must-keep.html

This is the first year anniversary of my blog, btw. I have written 395 posts in this past year. I may have missed one or two days, but it appears I have made up for it with some double posts. I didn't get the book done in time, but heck, I discovered Indie Publishing in February and that was darned distracting. The blog has kept me pretty well on track most of the time.

Camille


----------



## DavidRM

I just posted a quick outline of why I think writing short stories is the key to becoming a better writer:

Writing Short Stories Considered Useful


-David


----------



## iamstoryteller

Yes I did! And I am so stoked! I posted to the Red Room : http://www.redroom.com/ last week and just this morning found the post is now listed as one of the favourites of the theme for that week: http://www.redroom.com/blog-keywords/my+favorite+garden+blog

Just posted a new one there (and as always, to my own blog): http://www.redroom.com/blog/shazza/i-went-get-a-facial-and-came-out

It is these little steps that encourage me to put in the hours for promotion and marketing of my book.

ps. can someone please point this obvious Luddite to how to put in a hyperlink here instead of the full monty. Keep in mind I know nada about HTML. thanks.


----------



## LCEvans

Yep. Mine is not about writing, but about Going Green.

http://lcevansauthor.blogspot.com/

Linda


----------



## Guest

Yes, I posted a little ditty entitled *Writing: The voice of gods, goddesses and that elusive muse*.

It juxtapositions and analyzes Julian Jaynes' theory about the bicameral mind with the process of writing.

http://bicameralwriting.wordpress.com/


----------



## 13500

Flash Fiction Fridays continues with Horror Month. Today, a story by M.R. Mathias.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Author Eyes

I just posted about my big event next week: my book signing in Ottawa, Illinois, to raise funds for the Radium Girls memorial. http://shelleystout.librifiles.com/

Also, see this recent article about it in their local paper: http://mywebtimes.com/archives/ottawa/display.php?id=416302


----------



## 13500

I just posted a piece on the difference between can and may in "Editing for Grammarphobes." Surprisingly, they are not interchangeable.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## JennaAnderson

Swing on by and let me know what your ideas are to end the indie vs. traditional publishing debate:

http://www.one-mystake-at-a-tyme.blogspot.com/

Jenna


----------



## William Meikle

Ten Short Story Beginnings to Avoid
http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2010/10/ten-short-story-beginnings-to-avoid.html


----------



## Judi Coltman

I posted to my blog last Saturday. Not my usual faire. We lost a local boy in Afghanistan and for a community of 3600, it has been deeply disturbing. Normally, I'm really funny. Seriously.www.jcoltman.blogspot.com


----------



## JennaAnderson

Betsala said:


> I posted to my blog last Saturday. Not my usual faire. We lost a local boy in Afghanistan and for a community of 3600, it has been deeply disturbing. Normally, I'm really funny. Seriously.www.jcoltman.blogspot.com


I'm so sorry to hear that. Very sad. I grew up in a small town and know how connected everyone is.
I'm sorry for your loss.

Jenna


----------



## 13500

Betsala said:


> I posted to my blog last Saturday. Not my usual faire. We lost a local boy in Afghanistan and for a community of 3600, it has been deeply disturbing. Normally, I'm really funny. Seriously.www.jcoltman.blogspot.com


I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Judi Coltman

Thanks for your kind thoughts.  You have no idea how much that means!


----------



## HelenSmith

Betsala - I'm sorry to hear it. It must be very affecting as the young man graduated from the same class as your youngest child.

---
I'm still updating my blog. I have started doing podcasts about plans for a new novel. And I just came back from giving a talk to creative writing students at Middlesex University: http://helensmithblog.blogspot.com


----------



## DavidRM

"Indie" is Not a Brand

-David


----------



## William Meikle

About running a wee monthly competition over at my Facebook page.
http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2010/10/win-free-ebook-of-amulet.html


----------



## 4dprefect

My most recent blog post was this, today, to my *Evil* blog:

http://4devil.wordpress.com/2010/10/26/free-e-shirt/

If it helps, I have also been known to post serious (ish) posts too 

SAF


----------



## William Meikle

And I've been guest blogging again... this time exploring my inner hippie
http://sdhintz.com/william-meikle-guest-blogs-exploring-his-inner-hippie/


----------



## 13500

I blog about Halloween today; could not help myself.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Boo.


----------



## LCEvans

Here's a post to a new blog I'm proud to be a part of, though this isn't my post--I'm one of the 4 contributors.

http://amoosewalkedintoabar.blogspot.com/


----------



## harpwriter

Kindleboard authors Travis Haselton and Consuelo Saah Baehr were both featured on my blogs this week!

http://www.bluebellstrilogy.com/blog and http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

Today I posted about marketing:  posting on venues where I can legitimately contribute a thought and still sneak in a plug for my books.  Maybe I'm transparent and only think I'm opaque.  I love blogging.  Blogging let's me empty my mind.  It's like going to confession but with no penance.


----------



## John Hartness

Today's post was a brief October update with a pic of my new (to me) truck! Come on by and check out the Bubbamobile!


----------



## SpearsII

My wife blogged about bathing, I hope she is not trying to tell me something. 
http://rosannelortz.blogspot.com/


----------



## DavidRM

"Indie" is Not a Genre

-David


----------



## 13500

Award-winning authors Daniel Pyle and Julie Ann Weinstein on Flash Fiction Fridays today as Horror Month wraps up. Please stop by for some great stories.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## John Hamilton

"Why Write Horror?" http://bit.ly/anWNxx


----------



## rudykerkhoven

Ten Weeks in Review: What Worked, What Didn't

http://kerkhoven.wordpress.com/2010/10/31/ten-weeks-in-review-what-worked-what-didnt/


----------



## MJWare

I just posted a little flash piece about a game of Bloody Mary gone wrong: http://themissingword.blogspot.com/2010/10/bloody-marcy-halloween-flash-fiction.html


----------



## HelenSmith

One of the writers I mentor has had a story published in The Survivor magazine and I just posted another episode of my podcast about plans for a new novel: http://helensmithblog.blogspot.com


----------



## 4dprefect

My latest Evil blog post is up. It's - _different_.

http://4devil.wordpress.com/



SAF


----------



## 13500

I write about the differences between to, two and too on today's "Editing for Grammarphobes."

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I wrote a guest blog for Beyond The Books:

http://beyondthebooks.wordpress.com/2010/11/02/recipe-for-writing-a-great-science-fiction-novel-by-valmore-daniels/


----------



## William Meikle

I have a guest blogger from these boards today Simon A Forward - On writing Doctor Who Fiction
http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2010/11/guest-blog-simon-forward-on-writing.html


----------



## 4dprefect

Returning the favour. William Meikle guests on my blog, speaking about his love of pulp fiction.

http://prefectjournal.blogspot.com/2010/11/for-those-of-you-who-thought-this-blog.html

Enjoy!

SAF


----------



## alevine513

I recently posted on my blog that I had an interview about my novel, Johnny oops at Soooz
http://sooozsaysstuff.blogspot.com/

Regards,

Arthur Levine


----------



## JennaAnderson

25 Tips for New Authors:

http://one-mystake-at-a-tyme.blogspot.com/2010/11/quick-hit-list-for-new-authors.html

Swing by and leave #26, 27, and 28. Feel free to comment on the first 25.


----------



## Author Eyes

Just added three new events to my "2010 Events" page, including an appearance on Blog-Talk Radio in February. http://shelleystout.librifiles.com/book-signing-events/


----------



## DavidRM

A quick pic of My How-to-Write Library. 51 books on two shelves.



Never counted 'em before today...

-David


----------



## Debra L Martin

I am hosting a book giveaway contest - 2 hard copy books from Joel Arnold. It's easy to enter:
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/11/book-giveaway-bedtime-stories-by-joel.html


----------



## 4dprefect

DavidRM said:


> A quick pic of My How-to-Write Library. 51 books on two shelves.
> 
> Never counted 'em before today...
> 
> -David


My god. I've never known a writer with so many How-To-Write books!

Anyway, I notice you're from Tulsa, OK. My in-laws - and my wife - hail from Edmond, OKC. Small(ish) world 

SAF


----------



## 13500

Families and parties and drama...Oh My!

It is November, so time to dial down the creepy and pump up the drama, as family gatherings month begins on Flash Fiction Fridays.

First up, writer/editor Michelle Byrne Walsh.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## William Meikle

November News
http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2010/11/november-news.html


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Guest Blog at Writing Daze - Five Fun Facts about Forbidden The Stars:

http://rebeccasnotebook.blogspot.com/2010/11/writing-daze-friday-five-five-fun.html


----------



## 4dprefect

And this time the guest spot on my blog goes to Debra L Martin:

http://prefectjournal.blogspot.com/2010/11/we-are-not-alone-said-tag-line-for.html

SAF


----------



## Author Eyes

http://shelleystout.librifiles.com/

Please check out my recent post about the fundraiser I attended for the Radium Girls Memorial.


----------



## Jon King

Kids' TV doesn't have to bore you to death...

http://jonslineofsight.blogspot.com/2010/11/kids-shows-that-dont-suck.html


----------



## Joel Arnold

In which I talk about my recent jumping on to the Twitter bandwagon:

http://joelarnold.livejournal.com/51057.html


----------



## 13500

I posted today on semicolons and when to use them. I also asked readers to submit their grammar questions, and I will answer them as part of our "Editing for Grammarphobes" sessions. Please feel free to ask away. 

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## daringnovelist

Tonight's post was about physics, bad movies, and why writers (indies in particular) should chill out and stop worrying about promotion.

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2010/11/marketing-and-physics-of-water.html

Camille


----------



## DavidRM

4dprefect said:


> My god. I've never known a writer with so many How-To-Write books!
> 
> Anyway, I notice you're from Tulsa, OK. My in-laws - and my wife - hail from Edmond, OKC. Small(ish) world
> 
> SAF


No one at all? Hmm...maybe if I call myself a "collector" it doesn't seem so bad... ;-)

Speaking of small world: Over on mobilereads, I bumped into someone linking to an article written by a personal friend of mine (who also lives in Tulsa). That was unexpected.

-David


----------



## farrellclaire

Today I blogged to encourage people to buy PA Woodburn's book, Cries in the Dark, because she spoke about trying to raise money for her rescue dog's operation.

http://claire-farrell.blogspot.com/2010/11/calling-all-dog-lovers.html


----------



## harpwriter

Shelley Stout from kindleboards (Radium Halos) is on my blogs today! http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2010/11/author-shelley-stout-on-researching.html and www.bluebellstrilogy.com/blog


----------



## William Meikle

My writing year so far
http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2010/11/year-so-far.html


----------



## Author Eyes

harpwriter said:


> Shelley Stout from kindleboards (Radium Halos) is on my blogs today! http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2010/11/author-shelley-stout-on-researching.html and www.bluebellstrilogy.com/blog


Thank you so much!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Free Conference Call with Kevin J Anderson on Techniques for Writing Productivity, Sponsored by David Farland (tomorrow night--Wednesday 11/10)

http://sciencefictionfantasybooks.net/?p=1478


----------



## LCEvans

Guns Don't Shoot Things, Ellroy Does

http://amoosewalkedintoabar.blogspot.com/


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I reposted a very nice blog that I wrote for the Bluebells of Scotland Trilogy (God I hope I got that write right) on my Facebook notes page on my Assassin Chronicles Page. At least I think it's nice, but what do I know?

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/The-Red-Cross-of-Gold-Assassin-Chronicles/116868838327249


----------



## Debra L Martin

This week David Dalglish and I are teaming up for a book giveaway on my blog. David is offering all 4 Half Orcs books in digital form. It's easy to enter. Here's the link.
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/11/book-giveaway-half-orc-series-by-david.html


----------



## 13500

A beautiful story by Sharon Cupp Pennington is on Flash Fiction Fridays today.

Please stop by and read it at:

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

I actually managed to have a useful thought or two about an angle on writing without spraining anything. I'm proud of myself 

http://adarkandstormyblog.blogspot.com/2010/11/bad-guys-can-be-good-starts.html


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

In this update I try my hand at movie reviews when I review Skyline.


----------



## Gabriela Popa

I posted a nice personal message I receive from a nook owner regarding Kafka's House here http://therighttopublish.blogspot.com/2010/11/thank-you-april.html
Gabriela


----------



## harpwriter

Brendan Carroll said:


> I reposted a very nice blog that I wrote for the Bluebells of Scotland Trilogy (God I hope I got that write right) on my Facebook notes page on my Assassin Chronicles Page. At least I think it's nice, but what do I know?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/The-Red-Cross-of-Gold-Assassin-Chronicles/116868838327249


I haven't forgotten you! I'm still running a mile a minute trying to take care of everything to do with my signing this Friday, and keep up with a dozen other things. I've got some great posts coming up from kindleboards authors, that I'm excited to get out.


----------



## Debra L Martin

This week I'm hosting a book contest for Rob Duperre's book, _The Rift._ He's giving away a paperback copy. If you've been eyeing that book, here's a chance to win it.
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/11/book-giveaway-rift-by-robert-j-duperre.html


----------



## 13500

I decided to write about various phrases that people get wrong while talking or writing.

Check it out at:

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## harpwriter

On the works of John Stanton, versatile: http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2010/11/john-stanton-versatility-personified.html He writes everything from 19th century missionaries in the world of non-fiction to space aliens (that would be fiction!)


----------



## Jon King

I posted a review of William Capbell's _Dead Forever: Awakening_

"Immortality is a well-worn theme in fantasy and sci-fi. It's in a neck-and-neck tie with "world domination" as the most popular goal for villains in all sorts of stories, driving the ambitions of everyone from Voldemort to Emperor Palpatine. It is also in heavy rotation currently with the numberless volumes that have been written on vampires, zombies, and other monstrous denizens traditionally associated with everlasting life. In these examples immortality is ultimately given a negative connotation, with nearly every story becoming a warning about the dangers and pitfalls of living long past your allotted time.

William Campbell's Dead Forever novel series takes a different approach..."

http://jonslineofsight.blogspot.com/2010/11/book-review-of-dead-forever-awakening.html#more


----------



## karencantwell

I don't know why I never thought to use this thread before - I feature KB authors quite frequently on my blog!

Okay, no time like the present to start:

Yesterday I posted Chapter One of _Not What She Seems_ by Victorine Lieske. Wednesday we'll be running a giveaway contest of her paperback and Friday I'll be posting her book trailer! It's Victorine Week at Fiction for Dessert! 
http://fictionfordessert.blogspot.com

I hope you'll stop by!

Karen


----------



## harpwriter

John Stanton's Q&A on writing: http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2010/11/john-stanton-on-writing.html


----------



## 13500

healeyb said:


> More sports funny: Tom Brady and Peyton Manning 2010: A Head To Head Comparison


You forgot one category: "Who is the biggest scum?" That would have to be Brady for the reasons you seem to think he is so smart -- dumping his pregnant girlfriend for a supermodel.

At least Manning seems like a decent guy.

I enjoyed your post, though.


----------



## 13500

"I before E except after C." You remember the rule, but do you know the exceptions?

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## farrellclaire

Posted about a new writing challenge in 2011.

http://claire-farrell.blogspot.com/2010/11/round-of-words-in-80-days.html


----------



## DavidRM

It's Simple Math

My speculation on why Amazon chose $2.99 as the minimum price point for the 70% royalty.

-David


----------



## HelenSmith

I posted another podcast to my blog. The response has been phenomenal. I was expecting to start slowly with about 30-40 listeners and slowly build it up but I have had more than 2,500 downloads.


----------



## SpearsII

My wife has two interesting challenges to overcome for her writing time.   [URL=http://rosannelortz.blogspot]http://rosannelortz.blogspot.com/[/url]


----------



## theaatkinson

wow. so many blogs. so little time to read them. grin

I posted about an interview on Kindle author.


----------



## 13500

HelenSmith said:


> I posted another podcast to my blog. The response has been phenomenal. I was expecting to start slowly with about 30-40 listeners and slowly build it up but I have had more than 2,500 downloads.


Go Helen! Fantastic!

Today, I feature a great piece by Lee Libro, author of _Swimming with Wings_, on Flash Fiction Fridays.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## AJB

I wrote a slightly rambling post about the moment I got the inspiration for my first novel. But the guy who left the first comment did a much better job...

Amanda


----------



## Author Eyes

...Not a new post, exactly. I went back to some old posts and added tags. http://shelleystout.librifiles.com/


----------



## John Hartness

I just posted pics from the NC ComiCon of hot girls in spandex holding copies of my books. 

I win.  

www.johnhartness.com


----------



## Judi Coltman

Yes! Yes I have. Now you can stop mocking me every time I sign on to the Kindle Boards!
www.jcoltman.blogspot.com


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

In reverse order of appearance:

Fighting the winter doldrums: http://ngeminisasson.blogspot.com/2010/11/fighting-hibernation.html
Remembering a four-legged friend who once saved me: http://ngeminisasson.blogspot.com/2010/11/karma-wears-fur.html

A review of Ruth Francisco's The Pigtailed Heart: http://ngeminisasson.blogspot.com/2010/10/pigtailed-heart.html
And Ruth Francisco's Kindle Primer (how to publish on Kindle and promote), Parts I, II and III:
http://ngeminisasson.blogspot.com/2010/10/ruth-franciscos-kindle-primer-part-iii.html
http://ngeminisasson.blogspot.com/2010/10/ruth-franciscos-kindle-primer-part-ii.html
http://ngeminisasson.blogspot.com/2010/10/ruth-franciscos-kindle-primer-part-i.html


----------



## Gabriela Popa

Check out here http://therighttopublish.blogspot.com/2010/11/most-agreeable-of-executioners-steve.html an interview with our own Kindle Boards fellow Steve Silkin on his young years in Paris and his discussions with the remarkable Emil Cioran.

To give you a quick idea on Cioran, here is advice for writers, Cioran-style: "Write books only if you are going to say in them the things you would never dare confide to anyone."

Gabriela


----------



## Travis haselton

http://haseltonsword.blogspot.com/2010/11/fnp-40-5-star-pistol-at-3-star-price.html

I am shootin for one a day.


----------



## Steve Silkin

Gabriela Popa said:


> here is advice for writers, Cioran-style: "Write books only if you are going to say in them the things you would never dare confide to anyone."


oh, if i had remembered that it would have been the epigraph to 'forbidden stories'!!! in fact, i think i'll have to add it.


----------



## Gabriela Popa

Steve Silkin said:


> oh, if i had remembered that it would have been the epigraph to 'forbidden stories'!!! in fact, i think i'll have to add it.


--- that's the beauty of e-books, you can always add, cut out ---
the evergreen text


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

I realize the true horror of Thanksgiving Week http://adarkandstormyblog.blogspot.com/2010/11/truth-sinks-in.html
I do my second stab as a movie critic and review Megamind http://adarkandstormyblog.blogspot.com/2010/11/megamind-review.html


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I have a guest blog about the Starseed Theory at The Book Connection today:

http://thebookconnectionccm.blogspot.com/2010/11/guest-blogger-starseed-theory-by.html


----------



## 13500

Seeing as I will be in the kitchen or grocery shopping most of this Thanksgiving week, I did a blog on my Thanksgiving wish for you.

Check it out, if you would like, at:

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## RachelHowzell

Yes, I have, thanks for askin'! Today's post features a drafty-draft of my new WIP. I will take interested readers through the life of this one chapter -- sharing my writing process one version at a time. Please check it out if you're interested at http://www.writinginmycar.blogspot.com.

Thanks!
Rachel Howzell

The View from Here


----------



## Cliff Ball

I put up posts about being the featured author on The Indie Spotlight and other blogs, plus stuff about my writing.
http://cliff1974.wordpress.com


----------



## harpwriter

Bruce and the Templars: http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2010/11/knights-templar-and-blue-bells.html


----------



## DavidRM

Enjoy Your Freedom (To Write Whatever You Want) While Ye May


Embrace your obscurity. =)

-David


----------



## David Derrico

I just spent WAY too much time putting together a big Holiday / Black Friday E-Reader Buying Guide. I covered the difference between e-Ink and LCD, summarized the different e-reader choices out there, linked to more info, included all the Black Friday deals on each one, and gave my recommendations. I hope some people find it helpful!!

http://www.davidderrico.com/holiday-black-friday-e-reader-buying-guide/


----------



## harpwriter

Brendan Carroll's guest blog on the Templars http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2010/11/faith-fire-and-fiction-by-brendan.html

(Could someone tell me how to do a hyperlink here? I can do it on any other site, but this one doesn't seem to work quite the same way.)


----------



## 4dprefect

My most recent blog post is, er, different. But celebrates the Kindle with some originality, I think...

http://prefectjournal.blogspot.com/2010/11/kindle-in-wind.html

Now I just need to set it to music and have someone sing it. 

SAF


----------



## LCEvans

Would Be Counterfeiter: Age 10

http://lcevansauthor.blogspot.com/


----------



## Amyshojai

I'm awful about keeping up with my blog. But this week, posted twice! Well, it's cuz I'm doing a blog tour/guest blogs. The latest today is here: http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/blogging-pets-old-fogies


----------



## theaatkinson

David Derrico said:


> I just spent WAY too much time putting together a big Holiday / Black Friday E-Reader Buying Guide. I covered the difference between e-Ink and LCD, summarized the different e-reader choices out there, linked to more info, included all the Black Friday deals on each one, and gave my recommendations. I hope some people find it helpful!!
> 
> http://www.davidderrico.com/holiday-black-friday-e-reader-buying-guide/


I did!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

David Derrico said:


> I just spent WAY too much time putting together a big Holiday / Black Friday E-Reader Buying Guide. I covered the difference between e-Ink and LCD, summarized the different e-reader choices out there, linked to more info, included all the Black Friday deals on each one, and gave my recommendations. I hope some people find it helpful!!
> 
> http://www.davidderrico.com/holiday-black-friday-e-reader-buying-guide/


That's excellent, David! Well done, and thank you!


----------



## JennaAnderson

Not for the overly sensitive - Short Story: TSA New Employee Training.

http://one-mystake-at-a-tyme.blogspot.com/2010/11/tsa-new-employee-training-day-five.html

Warning: foul language, stereotyped characters, and a serious topic being made fun of. I wrote it a while ago but pulled it off my jump drive this morning.


----------



## David Derrico

Shayne Parkinson said:


> That's excellent, David! Well done, and thank you!


You're quite welcome, I'm glad you found it useful!


----------



## Travis haselton

http://haseltonsword.blogspot.com/ just made another post but it is not even about books.


----------



## DavidRM

How I Built The Summoning Fire

_An author's confession of an odd approach to storybuilding._

​
-David


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2010/11/time-travel-and-mozart-with-author.html

(Interview with Brendan Carroll)


----------



## Budo von Stahl

I've posted on mine recently, Moses, but have YOU posted on mine recently?    

BTW, any authors (and readers!) here who use FB please send me a friend request so we can keep up with each others' updates!


----------



## JMcGhee

Just posted on mine for the first time in forever. Well, since August, which really seems to be forever.  I need to start getting up to date with that--and coming up with some interesting things to blog about. =)


----------



## Cathymw

I posted to our Zapstone (our publishing company) blog today, for the first time in a while.

Zapstone Gives Thanks.


----------



## Author Eyes

*Guest blogger!! *

I posted a Q&A from an up-and-coming writer, Linda Sienkiewicz. http://shelleystout.librifiles.com/


----------



## 13893

I posted a recipe for the best chocolate shortbread cookies evah!


----------



## Peter Salisbury

I only just started my blog, so I've got a couple of recent posts and yesterday I added a page with a few of my favourite films listed (not necessarily in order). Hope you like them too!

http://petersalisburyauthor.blogspot.com


----------



## Jon King

Going back to writing tiny bits of fiction after about a month away.

http://jonslineofsight.blogspot.com/2010/11/microfiction-112810-reunion.html


----------



## HelenSmith

I posted about swimming, knitting, dancing and writing: http://helensmithblog.blogspot.com


----------



## 13500

Happy CyberMonday.

I posted about seeking submissions for holiday flash fiction, encouraged people to gift ebooks and solved the case of the missing Ds in some phrases.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## harpwriter

My review of Brendan Carroll's_ Tempo Rubato: Stolen Time:_ 
http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2010/11/tempo-rubato-by-brendan-carroll.html


----------



## farrellclaire

I posted a Smashwords coupon code for a free copy of a novella.

http://claire-farrell.blogspot.com/2010/11/free-paranormal-novella.html

Too busy for much blogging lately.


----------



## daringnovelist

Just started a series of posts on the uses and abuses of tropes and archetypes - and creating anticipation out of expectations.

First post; http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2010/11/what-makes-old-tropes-work.html

Camille


----------



## Guest

Some general snarkiness from yours truly about fake reviews, thin-skinned divas, and fake controversies in publishing.

Tales of the Sith Witch


----------



## theaatkinson

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Some general snarkiness from yours truly about fake reviews, thin-skinned divas, and fake controversies in publishing.
> 
> Tales of the Sith Witch


YEA!!! Loved it!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

My celebration at reaching the 50k of words for NaNoWriMo, and my tips for being successful with NaNoWriMo.

NaNoWriMo Success!


----------



## MegHarris

I blog about books and 78s:

http://ellenfisherjournal.blogspot.com/2010/12/of-books-and-78s.html


----------



## karencantwell

I posted today on the funny blog, A MOOSE WALKED INTO A BAR. Today's post: "All I Want for Christmas."
http://amoosewalkedintoabar.blogspot.com

Karen


----------



## 13500

I begin a series on punctuating dialogue today on Bibliophilic Blather.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## JennaAnderson

I've posted a short blog series where authors can give advice to new self-pubbing people. Feel free to stop by and leave a pointer or two. You can also add a book link or website URL to your signature. 

Www.one-mystake-at-a-tyme.blogspot.com 

Jenna


----------



## DavidRM

I respond to a question from a friend of mine, telling him:

Vision First, Then Audience

-David


----------



## JennaAnderson

DavidRM said:


> I respond to a question from a friend of mine, telling him:
> 
> Vision First, Then Audience
> 
> -David


Great post. I wish I were better at #2 on your list.

Jenna


----------



## DavidRM

JennaAnderson said:


> Great post. I wish I were better at #2 on your list.
> 
> Jenna


Thanks! My personal struggle moves up and down the list... =)

-David


----------



## JennaAnderson

DavidRM said:


> Thanks! My personal struggle moves up and down the list... =)
> 
> -David


But if you finish a WIP it allows for other problems. 
No finished work = no problems and that is NOT good. 
See, I'm on KB once again not working on any of my stories.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

I posted about Wordle, a really fun little site that you can paste a text document in (or point it to a web site), and it creates a picture of words based on how frequently you use them.

Wordle - Turn Your Novel Into A Picture


----------



## 4dprefect

An interview with me on E-marketing, E-books and E-vil:

http://www.brightideas-uk.com/marketing-in-chichester/evil-marketing/

Also a lil promotional competition we're running over on my blog:

http://prefectjournal.blogspot.com/

where anyone can win a signed copy of my most recent *Merlin* novelisation.

SAF


----------



## LCEvans

I Name Inanimate Objects

http://lcevansauthor.blogspot.com/

Also, there's a link at my blog to enter to win an autographed copy of We Interrupt This Date over at Goodreads.


----------



## William Meikle

Posted about a change of publisher, and changed the template as I was bored with the other one

http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/


----------



## Cliff Ball

I have six versions of one cover I had done for me, and I'd like some opinions on what's the most eye catching....
http://cliff1974.wordpress.com/2010/12/02/vote-on-which-cover-works/

Thanks!


----------



## Jon King

A little holiday cheer, from me!

http://jonslineofsight.blogspot.com/2010/12/6-inescapable-christmas-songs-that-make.html


----------



## xandy3

About writing in general, brainstorms and "aha!" moments.

http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2010/11/27/flash-back-scenes-and-brainstorms/


----------



## daringnovelist

I continued my series on Tropes, Archetypes and Reader Expectations:

The other day was about Turning Expectations into Anticipation: http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2010/11/turning-expectation-into-anticipation.html

Today was How Tropes Can Trip You Up http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2010/12/how-tropes-can-trip-you-up-part-1.html

Camille


----------



## 13500

Today is a sweet Old West Christmas story by Travis Haselton on Flash Fiction Fridays.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## DavidRM

One of the Reasons I Wrote The Girl Who Ran With Horses

Sometimes, you just have to write SOMETHING DIFFERENT...

-David


----------



## AnnetteL

What writers wish customers/readers knew when coming across an author signing books; a reader's guide to book signings:

http://blog.annettelyon.com/2010/11/readers-guide-to-book-signings.html


----------



## LCEvans

Very useful post, Annette. Thanks. Funny how invisible an author can feel at a book signing when people hurry by as if you've got the plague.


----------



## zstopper

Posted _Jersey Shore Writers Retreat_ a satirical article meant to express
some of the frustration over Snooki's book deal with S&S. It's the first post
to my new blog.

http://zombiestop.wordpress.com/


----------



## M.S. Verish

Here's is Matthew's new blog: *Gray Thursday*


----------



## daringnovelist

Just posted the goals for the next leg of my ongoing Novel Dare.

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2010/12/december-2010-dare-goals.html

Camille


----------



## Mark Adair

After a few years of traditional my-life blogging, last year I began a serialzied novel blog. ZAP is the story of a pub owner, Scott MacDonald, whose quiet life takes a sharp left turn at crazy when an english gentlemen strolls into his bar and demands 25,000 pounds to protect Scotty's female employee from being ZAPped. I updated a few weeks ago. The story begins at http://markadairzap.blogspot.com/2009/05/chapter-1.html.


----------



## 13500

I posted a list of common misspellings on Editing for Grammarphobes.

Hope you stop by.

Thanks, 
Karen
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## Debra L Martin

I am hosting bestselling author Victorine Lieske today in a Book Giveaway contest. She is giving away a digital copy of her book, NOT WHAT SHE SEEMS. It's easy to enter. Just put your email in the comments section and click "follow this blog" if you're not already. Everyone is eligible to win. Here's the link:'
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/11/book-giveaway-not-what-she-seems-by.html


----------



## Aris Whittier

I blogged about Christmas Traditions in my family

http://awhittier.blogspot.com/


----------



## 4dprefect

The first in our *12 Days Of Christmas Evil* promotion.

On the First Day Of Christmas, *Evil* gave to me...

The Gang in a bunch of cartoons!

http://4devil.wordpress.com/2010/12/06/the-twelve-days-of-christmas-evil-1/

Early concept 'art' for the main characters in *Evil UnLtd.*

More good stuff to come over the next eleven days!

SAF


----------



## harpwriter

A week off and look what I miss!

I posted Suzanne Tyrpak's guest post today about researching ancient Rome for her soon to be published novel _Vestal Virgin_.

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2010/12/vestal-virgin-by-suzanne-tyrpak.html
http://bluebellstrilogy.com/blog/2010/12/vestal-virgin-by-suzanne-tyrpak/


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I posted what I thought about the Nook Color last night.


----------



## terryr

Well, the last post I made on mine was about my new short outdoor humor collection, No Turn Unstoned... No Bait Unhooked.

But the corker is that while I was doing laundry, Apple the Parrot found a file I had open in Photoshop and redesigned the cover for Cathy Wiley's Dead to Writes. Check out the Apple the Parrot Special Edition, and his sort of review, at his blog Psittacine on your Ass.


----------



## theaatkinson

This thread goads me every morning and so I eventually give in and write something on my blog, and then I send up a prayer of thanks that the thread pops up and then promptly set aside my procrastination habits for another day revelling in the sense that I've been a good girl.

(pretty run on, but that's ok)


----------



## 4dprefect

Next in our *12 Days Of Christmas Evil* promotion.

On the Second Day Of Christmas, Evil gave to me...

Two paperbacks!

http://4devil.wordpress.com/2010/12/07/the-twelve-days-of-christmas-evil-2/

A prize draw for two signed paper copies of *Evil UnLtd Vol 1*, due out early next year.

More good stuff to come over the next ten days!

SAF


----------



## jbh13md

In case you forgot, IFWU (Indie Fantasy Writers Unlimited) is still featuring authors and their indie fantasy books. Check it out! The index is growing and now represents more than a dozen books including several series: http://indiefantasywritersunlimited.blogspot.com/.

The indie fantasy community grows stronger and stronger! Thanks to everyone who has sent in submissions and is following the site. Authors, if you want to submit, check out the first post on the site archive for guidelines and then send your e-mail to [email protected]. I look forward to hearing from you. Goblins, dragons, thieves of magic rings, chosen ones, and eternal champions are more than welcome!


----------



## Blodwyn

I posted a review of Glenn Bullion's Demonspawn - my third review. http://elizabethswigar.wordpress.com/author/elizabethswigar/

Coming this weekend is Firefly Island.


----------



## RachelHowzell

I posted an essay by novelist Sean Patrick Reardon and my own piece about writing about what you don't know with off-the-beaten-path reference sites for writers. Please stop by http://www.writinginmycar.blogspot.com.

Rachel


The View from Here


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

I just posted a short blog about the real locations in Sullivan County New York that I used as the backdrop for Luminous and Ominous.

https://sites.google.com/site/noahkmullettegillman/home/noah-s-blog/realplaces-


----------



## daringnovelist

Posted more on my ongoing adventure in adapting a screenplay to fiction, as I begin to deal with a very cinematic scene:

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2010/12/dare-day-4-can-fiction-have-cinematic.html

Camille


----------



## farrellclaire

Posted about some of my favourite indie books this year. Driving me mad because I know I'm forgetting some.

http://claire-farrell.blogspot.com/2010/12/my-indie-picks-2010.html


----------



## Guest

Tag, you're it (or not) A blog piece about tagging.


----------



## harpwriter

About my writers' group's activities the past and coming weeks, with lots of pictures:

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2010/12/night-writers-out-and-about.html


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Posted at Blogspot yesterday and the strange thing was that I actually typed some it while asleep and had to edit it AFTER I posted it because I didn't realize I had typed words after falling asleep at the keyboard. Weird!! And I never got the "A" in the right place.

http://redcrossofgold.blogspot.com/?zx=29848c4ba2444886


----------



## 4dprefect

Next in our *12 Days Of Christmas Evil* promotion.

On the Third Day Of Christmas, Evil gave to me...

Three Daft Songs!

http://4devil.wordpress.com/2010/12/08/twelve-days-of-christmas-evil-3/

A trio of Evil Christmas Carols to get you all in the festive spirit. Sing along!

More good stuff to come over the next nine days!

SAF


----------



## 4dprefect

Over on my author blog, we have bestselling author, Miranda Dickinson, guesting for an interview:

http://prefectjournal.blogspot.com/2010/12/miranda-writes.html

She talks about her three-book deal with HarperCollins, the writing process and her latest book, *Welcome To My World*, which was released this November. Highly recommended.

SAF


----------



## 4dprefect

Next in our *12 Days Of Christmas Evil* promotion.

On the Fourth Day Of Christmas, *Evil* gave to me...

4... dprefect sings!

http://4devil.wordpress.com/2010/12/09/twelve-days-of-christmas-evil-4/

Kindle In The Wind, The Video.

More good stuff to come over the next eight days!

(I'd say better late than never today, except once you've seen the video you'll say, no, never please.  )

SAF


----------



## NickSpalding

Spalding's Racket is still going strong folks.

Now 141 books and counting 

Link in sig below.


----------



## HelenSmith

I'm doing some giveaways on my blog starting tomorrow, 10 December: http://helensmithblog.blogspot.com

Come and check it out.

Thanks
Helen


----------



## 13500

I am featuring another great holiday story for Flash Fiction Fridays. It's called "Mission Santa Claus," by Richard Bon.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## 4dprefect

Next in our *12 Days Of Christmas Evil* promotion.

On the Fifth Day Of Christmas, *Evil* gave to me...

5 Gift Ideas!

http://4devil.wordpress.com/2010/12/10/twelve-days-of-christmas-evil-5/

Some super Christmas shopping ideas for everyone!

More good stuff to come over the next seven days!

SAF


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

I posted about several contests and giveaways Kindleboard members are running. If anyone else has a contest/giveaway in progress, please feel free to mention it in the comments for the post and I'll add it to the body of the post.

http://www.jasonga.com/christmas-2010-giveaways-36.html


----------



## 4dprefect

Next in our *12 Days Of Christmas Evil* promotion.

On the Sixth Day Of Christmas, *Evil* gave to me...

Six Minutes Reading!

http://4devil.wordpress.com/2010/12/11/twelve-days-of-christmas-evil-6/

Our first instalment of *Evilnory,* giving a reading of *Evil UnLtd*, with celebrity guest reader...

Stephen Hawking!

More good stuff to come over the next six days!

SAF


----------



## theaatkinson

Not onlyI post to my blog, I learned how to import it into FB. great day for me; I feel so productive.


----------



## 4dprefect

Next in our *12 Days Of Christmas Evil* promotion.

On the Seventh Day Of Christmas, *Evil* gave to me...

Seven Mini Profiles!

http://4devil.wordpress.com/2010/12/12/twelve-days-of-christmas-evil-7/

Brief character profiles of all the main Evil players.

More good stuff to come over the next five days!

SAF


----------



## theaatkinson

4dprefect said:


> Next in our *12 Days Of Christmas Evil* promotion.
> 
> On the Seventh Day Of Christmas, *Evil* gave to me...
> 
> Seven Mini Profiles!
> 
> http://4devil.wordpress.com/2010/12/12/twelve-days-of-christmas-evil-7/
> 
> Brief character profiles of all the main Evil players.
> 
> More good stuff to come over the next five days!
> 
> SAF


awesome! I love these. what a unique idea


----------



## LCEvans

Sample Sunday for Jobless Recovery

http://lcevansauthor.blogspot.com/


----------



## par2323

I post fairly regularly on my two blogs. Today, on Subjective Soup I uploaded the prologue to my next cozy mystery for #SampleSunday on Twitter. On my other blog Communication Exchange, I have a notice about a price drop in my cozy mystery "Sounds of Murder" and an essay about audio books.

Patricia Rockwell
http://subjectivesoup.blogspot.com
http://communicationexchange.blogspot.com


----------



## Cliff Ball

Sample Sunday - Chapter 4 of The Usurper


----------



## HelenSmith

I'm doing some giveaways on my blog: 105 copies of 31 books by 18 authors. I am posting different books each day. Today readers can win copies of Portal, A Chance for Charity and Jimmy Stone's Ghost Town.


----------



## RachelHowzell

Why, yes! Thanks for asking. Please visit http://www.writinginmycar.blogspot.com to read essays about the benefits of working while writing and from novelist D.E. Sievers.

Rachel

The View from Here


----------



## xandy3

My two #SampleSunday contributions. One excerpt from _Wishful Thinking_ and my poem _His Angel._

http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/


----------



## DavidRM

Why I Choose to be an Indie Author

-David


----------



## zstopper

More Jersey Shore Satire

http://www.zombiestop.wordpress.com


----------



## Scott Neumyer

Yup!

Just posted about all the giveaways currently going on for my book! 
http://www.scottwrites.com/


----------



## Jon King

I posted a new piece of microfiction that I'm pretty excited about...lots of potential hiding there...

http://jonslineofsight.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

I just posted my review of Lessons (and Other Morbid Drabbles) by Michael Crane.

Book Review: Lessons by Michael Crane


----------



## 4dprefect

Next in our *12 Days Of Christmas Evil* promotion.

On the Eighth Day Of Christmas, *Evil* gave to me...

Eight Colour Portraits!

http://4devil.wordpress.com/2010/12/13/twelve-days-of-christmas-evil-8/

All-new colour pics of the main characters in *Evil UnLtd Vol 1.*

More good stuff to come over the next four days!

SAF


----------



## 4dprefect

theapatra said:


> awesome! I love these. what a unique idea


Thank you so much for saying so!

SAF


----------



## harpwriter

I posted a feature and guest blog about time travel by Ian Weaver, and announced an amazon gift card giveaway from now until December 23. http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2010/12/weaving-magic.html


----------



## 4dprefect

Next in our *12 Days Of Christmas Evil* promotion.

On the Ninth Day Of Christmas, *Evil* gave to me...

Nine Dexterous Smiles!

http://4devil.wordpress.com/2010/12/14/twelve-days-of-christmas-9/

Collecting together nine of the best smiles from main character, Dexter Snide, in order to see what that tells us about the fellow...

More good stuff to come over the next three days!



SAF


----------



## Debra L Martin

This week on Two Ends of the Pen http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/ I am hosting a book giveaway for CAMEO THE ASSASSIN by Dawn McCullough White. It's easy to enter, just leave your email in the comments section.


----------



## FrankZubek

http://whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/

I'm in the middle of writing my stuff so while I have nothing much to say on writing, I have noticed that some people who follow my blog have kept looking at the few threads I posted on my love of movies. Especially the making of and behind the scenes type of stuff more than just reviewing a film.

So I have a few new things on my blog as long you aren't expecting alot of writing oriented material


----------



## 4dprefect

Next in our *12 Days Of Christmas Evil* promotion.

On the Tenth Day Of Christmas, *Evil* gave to me...

Ten Ebook Coupons!

http://4devil.wordpress.com/2010/12/15/twelve-days-of-christmas-10/

Lemme hear your *Evil* laughs!

More good stuff to come over the next two days!



SAF


----------



## karencantwell

Today I'm offering a Giveaway of Maria E. Schneider's newest book, _Under Witch Moon_.

http://fictionfordessert.blogspot.com/2010/12/giveaway-wednesday-under-witch-moon.html


----------



## RachelHowzell

Yes, yes, yes.

If you want to see what other writers want for Christmas, please pop on over at my blog, http://www.writinginmycar.blogspot.com. There are also two other new posts: the life of a chapter in my WIP and an essay about being in Submission Hell.

Rachel


The View from Here


----------



## JennaAnderson

Good one Rachel - submission hell. Been there, done that.

I am looking for some authors who may be willing to donate a copy of their book for a contest I am having.

Thanks for considering.

http://one-mystake-at-a-tyme.blogspot.com/2010/12/authors-im-looking-for-few-books-for.html


----------



## 13500

What's the one mistake that brings out the Grammar Grinch in you?

Follow the link and see mine.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## 4dprefect

BTW Have extended my current blog offer (Free Ebooks) to midnight (GMT)

http://4devil.wordpress.com/2010/12/15/twelve-days-of-christmas-10/

Limited numbers left, first come first served. Good luck and Happy Christmas!

SAF


----------



## cherylktardif

Today I blogged about my interview by writer, director and producer David Wisehart at: 
http://cherylktardif.blogspot.com/2010/12/writer-director-and-producer-david.html

I also blogged about my $0.99 Kindle ebook sale featured on Kindle Nation Daily at:
http://cherylktardif.blogspot.com/2010/12/kindle-nation-daily-features-099-ebook.html


----------



## kae

I often have posts dealing with language and word usage. Most recent entry concerns compound words? 
Learn more at Get It Together


----------



## 4dprefect

Next in our *12 Days Of Christmas Evil* promotion.

On the Eleventh Day Of Christmas, *Evil* gave to me...

Eleven *Evil* Extras!

For a limited time only...

http://4devil.wordpress.com/2010/12/16/twelve-days-of-christmas-evil-11/

*Evil McNuggets.
* Includes special preview of *Evil Vol 2
*
More to come over the next, er, one day!



SAF


----------



## John Hartness

I began the multi-part trip report from my vacation last week in Las Vegas. Has nothing to do with writing, but there arer some funny stories. You know what they say - What happens in Vegas, ends up in a blog! Http://www.johnhartness.com


----------



## 13500

Sounds like fun, John.

Since today is Jane Austen's birthday, I re-posted the blog I wrote soon after I returned from my visit to her home in Chawton and her burial site.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## LCEvans

The Little Book That Couldn't

http://lcevansauthor.blogspot.com/

Jobless Recovery
"Remember Modern Times and Grapes of Wrath - Jobless Recovery, An Updated Thriller" Yale R. Jaffe, Author of Advantage Disadvantage

It's fiction. I blogged about that.


----------



## WestofMars

I put up something from the always-popular Roadie Poet (yep, he's exactly what you think he is). It's a tie-in to my Musical Hanukkah Celebration; this year, I'm donating part of my royalties this month to charity.

At any rate, stop in and get to know RP. He rules.

http://westofmars.com/2010/12/16/roadie-poet-handy/


----------



## 4dprefect

Guest posting on the blog of the brilliant Paul Magrs:

http://paulmagrs.com/blogs/?p=1206

Talking about *Doctor Who* and the Genesis of *Evil*.

SAF


----------



## theaatkinson

yes. i have. yay me.

This evening I set up a 'taste test' contest. I still have to email one author to double check that it's ok to have her on my contest, but I don't think she'll mind.

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com

I hope to make it a regular feature. If you check it out and like the idea and want to be included, just msg me


----------



## xandy3

When trolls attack! http://wp.me/pIJeA-2e


----------



## 4dprefect

Next in our *12 Days Of Christmas Evil* promotion.

On the Twelfth Day Of Christmas, *Evil* gave to me...

Twelve More Mins Reading!

http://4devil.wordpress.com/2010/12/17/twelve-days-of-christmas-12/

We round off our Evilnory storytelling pre-Christmas with this continuation of *Evil UnLtd Vol 1*. Direct from my kitchen. 

More good stuff to come in the New Year. But alas - sniff - our Twelve Days of Christmas Evil journey draws to a close today.

We hope you've enjoyed the (sleigh) ride. And here's to a Happy Christmas and a Great New Year to all of you!

SAF


----------



## NickSpalding

Afternoon folks,

Started a new feature on Spalding's Racket. Finally succumbed to the temptation to start blogging myself and here's the first post:

http://spaldings-racket.blogspot.com/2010/12/tao-of-spalding.html

Enjoy

Nick


----------



## harpwriter

I posted very short post yesterday about the New Blog Hop, and what I like about book blogging, and a post today about being on Stacey Cochran's radio program tonight at 9 p.m. http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## chris.truscott

I try to post a little on the blog most days. Nothing too deep. On Friday I did "First Kindle Book I Read."
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2010/12/first-kindle-book-i-read.html

Generally I keep it light and quick. I give away chapters from my first book and only once have I really sat down and wrote something that required more than a few minutes of time. My goal is to keep the site fresh, but not allow it to become a time-suck -- taking away from my day-to-day writing.

Here's the giveaway page I update each Sunday and Wednesday:
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2010/12/stumbling-forward-free-samples.html

And here's one where I talk a little about the process. I'll do more things like this as time permits:
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2010/12/life-of-itstheir-own.html


----------



## Judi Coltman

If an angel appeared before me and told me I would be carrying God's child (even though I am 49) - I think I would be up to it. . . with a few conditions. Read on!
www.jcoltman.blogspot.com


----------



## William Meikle

Why I wrote THE INVASION
http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2010/12/why-i-wrote-invasion.html


----------



## 4dprefect

And now for something completely different, as Monty Python used to say...

A charity Christmas single.

http://4devil.wordpress.com/2010/12/18/evil-unltd-charity-christmas-single/

Please give generously.

SAF


----------



## David Greene

On the occasion of the repeal of "Don't Ask, Don't Tell," I'd posted to my blog at Open Salon to acknowledge the work of author and Army veteran Edward C. Patterson, who started Operation eBook Drop, which provides free eBooks for service members around the world.

http://open.salon.com/blog/davidjgreene/2010/12/18/operation_ebook_drop


----------



## daringnovelist

I posted a Christmas.... er I mean a _Cat_-mas Carol for Sample Sunday.

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2010/12/cat-mas-carol-we-three-cats.html

Camille


----------



## chris.truscott

Just did as part of #samplesunday:

http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2010/12/stumbling-forward-chapters-7-9.html


----------



## Gerald

I've just partaken in my first #SampleSunday, with a slightly reworked short from a couple of years ago http://geraldhornsby.wordpress.com/2010/12/19/sample-sunday/


----------



## farrellclaire

Posted about my new short story collection along with a free coupon code for Smashwords.

http://claire-farrell.blogspot.com/2010/12/new-short-story-collection-free-copy.html


----------



## Spinneyhead

I post most days, but usually about stuff other than my writing. Though today's posts do include one about Amazon.

http://www.spinneyhead.co.uk/


----------



## HelenSmith

Ian, I love those snow photos on your blog.

I have been giving away books all week (mine and other people's) but now it's back to the usual fare on my blog, which is sometimes about writing, sometimes about life in London, often about nothing much at all. Today I posted about my plans to stay in and write while London freezes.

http://helensmithblog.blogspot.com


----------



## harpwriter

I just posted Steven Hawk's article about writing time travel fiction! http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## xandy3

My short story _*Karma*_ which, of course, is my contribution to #SampleSunday! 

http://wp.me/pIJeA-2l


----------



## Cliff Ball

I did my Sample Sunday post, which is just a re-post from last week, but, this time with links included: http://cliff1974.wordpress.com/2010/12/18/sample-sunday-chapter-4-of-the-usurper/


----------



## Linda Acaster

I've done a #SampleSunday post today http://lindaacaster.blogspot.com/2010/12/samplesunday-2-torc-of-moonlight-se.html, and revamped my header (!) It is a test for making a banner for Kindleboards.


----------



## LCEvans

For Sample Sunday I used We Interrupt This Date.

The post is called: I Can Take a Hint

http://lcevansauthor.blogspot.com/


----------



## xandy3

a special memorial post for a friend that passed away recently  
http://wp.me/pIJeA-2o


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

My goal for taking part in A Round of Words in 80 Days, round #1.

http://www.jasonga.com/a-round-of-words-in-80-days-41.html


----------



## TiffanyTurner

I just blogged about the Holiday culture and our need to believe at this time of year. I think I've been watching too many Christmas specials. 
http://open.salon.com/blog/tiffany_turner/2010/12/19/our_need_to_believe


----------



## RachelHowzell

I posted an essay about writing by Steve Emmett on my blog Writing in my Car (http://www.writinginmycar.blogspot.com).

Come on by!

Rachel


----------



## daringnovelist

I just did a series of posts about ebook pricing. (I was probably a little hard on the low end pricing, but if you read the whole thing, I settle in just above the lower end.)

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2010/12/about-ebook-prices-part-1.html
http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2010/12/about-ebook-prices-part-2.html
http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2010/12/about-ebook-prices-part-3.html

I'll probably do a fourth one in the series about pricing in terms of genre and branding, and other strategies.

Camille


----------



## WestofMars

A friend featured Trevor's Song in her Tuesday Teaser, and some of the comments that were left intrigued me. So, I wrote about them.

http://westofmars.com/2010/12/22/susans-inside-writing-tease/


----------



## LCEvans

Surprise!

http://amoosewalkedintoabar.blogspot.com/

If you are a follower of the Moose blog, please go here. Then send in your email for your surprise gift.


----------



## LCEvans

The Adventures of Green Camo

http://lcevansauthor.blogspot.com/


----------



## William Meikle

Why I wrote THE VALLEY
http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2010/12/why-i-wrote-valley.html


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Just posted this: http://johnfitchv.livejournal.com/28687.html


----------



## Guest

http://bardsandsages.com/blog/2010/12/23/happy-e-mails-for-a-change/

With all of my ranting about the psychos I deal with on a regular basis, it was really nice to open up my inbox today to some wonderful news and messages. I was almost in tears over one in particular.


----------



## Mark Adair

Added a short blog entry entitled "Ornamental Chaos" on my On the Way blog - http://markadairblog.blogspot.com.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## 4dprefect

Wrote a charity Christmas single:

http://4devil.wordpress.com/2010/12/18/evil-unltd-charity-christmas-single/

And posted a Christmas cartoon:

http://4dprefect.wordpress.com/


Enjoy! And have yourselves a Merry Little Christmas... and a Stonking Great Big Happy New Year. 

SAF


----------



## harpwriter

I've posted a couple of guest blogs, by Sandra Edwards on time travel, and by Paul Clayton on researching historical fiction. http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## terryr

Yesterday, I gave some thoughts on typography being the most important element of a cover at my blog: http://tmroy.teryvisions.com

Funny (and sad) how the element that makes or breaks a cover, is one of the most effective, and also one of the least expensive components (everyone has a font that can be made to work), is so often disregarded.


----------



## xandy3

Merry Christmas/year end post

http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2010/12/24/merry-christmas/


----------



## theaatkinson

I posted the winner of my taste test. Dawn Judd's novel reining in got gifted to a reader.

thanks for letting us post and for the great reminder when we log in.

t


----------



## WestofMars

I posted the last of my Musical Hanukkah Celebration pieces. Springer the hapless fan gets a confidence boost.

http://westofmars.com/2010/12/26/springer-fiction-roadie/


----------



## LCEvans

I posted Jobless Recovery for @SampleSunday  I've made some changes to my cover so people will realize it's fiction. The new cover isn't up yet--you know it can take a few days.

Linda


----------



## lisamaliga

Yes, I now post every Monday and Thursday. Monday's blog goes back to being humorous again.
http://leavingnadir.blogspot.com/


----------



## xandy3

My #SampleSunday contribution for the week: A sneak peek at my work in progress _Charmed Lives._

http://wp.me/pIJeA-2s


----------



## chris.truscott

I went with #samplesunday today.

*Stuff I like on #samplesunday*
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2010/12/stuff-i-like-on-samplesunday.html

*Stumbling Forward: Chapters 13-15*
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2010/12/stumbling-forward-chapters-13-15.html


----------



## John Hartness

Yes, but it was the depressing Christmas tale of my brother's house burning to the ground on Christmas Eve. Made for a muted holiday celebration, to say the least.

http://johnhartness.com/2010/12/26/this-is-not-the-christmas-recap-i-thought-id-be-posting/


----------



## RachelHowzell

Yes, I did post: there's an essay from novelist Thea Atkinson and a post from me about writing sympathetic villains. Please visit http://www.writinginmycar.blogspot.com.

Rachel


----------



## Jon King

A look at seemingly insignificant movie lines that actually make their movies better.

http://jonslineofsight.blogspot.com/2010/12/5-one-off-lines-that-make-movies-better.html


----------



## ClickNextPage

Tooting my horn about an interview on Syria Says.

http://mariemcc.wordpress.com/

http://ghanatravels.wordpress.com/


----------



## chris.truscott

My Wednesday sample:

http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2010/12/stumbling-forward-chapters-16-18.html


----------



## theaatkinson

RachelHowzell said:


> Yes, I did post: there's an essay from novelist Thea Atkinson and a post from me about writing sympathetic villains. Please visit http://www.writinginmycar.blogspot.com.
> 
> Rachel
> 
> I like this. I didn't realize you were on here, Rachel. Many thanks for posting me.


----------



## KerylR

Indie Book Review post up yesterday. topublishornotto.blogspot.com

Interview with MeiLin Miranda sometime today.


----------



## LCEvans

Leigh McRae Has Body-Discovery Experience

http://lcevansauthor.blogspot.com/


----------



## kae

The Get It Together Productions blog has the third of a series "Good Start for 2011". Some interesting tips that authors here can hopefully add to.


----------



## RachelHowzell

I posted new excerpts from The View from Here on my blog as well as a post on my Wacky Wednesdays interview with Phillip Thomas Duck. Please stop on by: http://www.writinginmycar.blogspot.com.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

I nailed down my goals for round one of Round of Words in 80 Days.

http://www.jasonga.com/row80-my-round-one-goals-updated-59.html


----------



## chris.truscott

Review for "Uncivil Liberties."

http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2010/12/gordon-ryan-is-producing-great-series.html


----------



## David Derrico

I just posted a big "2010 Year In Review" post, where I tried to cover all the developments in e-books, e-readers, publishing, and writing over the past year. Lots of links to other posts with more info on all the different topics I mention as well. I hope you like it!

http://www.davidderrico.com/2010-year-in-review/


----------



## rudykerkhoven

I posted a graph detailing the sales of my first book, "The Adventures of Whatley Tupper," since being released in August...

http://kerkhoven.wordpress.com/2010/12/31/whatley-in-2010/


----------



## daringnovelist

Given the changes that happened in 2010, and what seems to be up for 2011, I riffed on the very first lines spoken in a movie: "You ain't heard nuthin' yet!"

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2010/12/publishing-2011-you-aint-heard-nuthin.html

Camille


----------



## FrankZubek

http://whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/

I put up two excerpted short stories from a collection I'm offering for free to anyone who e-mails me their email address (details on blog) The two stories will stay up all of January in an effort to drum up business for my two Crowell books

To which: I also have links for on the blog


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Mine's quite simple really...

http://sapphicscribe.wordpress.com/


----------



## 4dprefect

Absolutely nothing to do with writing, this one, but just looking back on one of my personal highlights from 2010. Shakira warming up a wintry London at the 02 in December.

http://prefectjournal.blogspot.com/2011/01/snowkira.html

Wishing you all a Happy New Year and may 2011 be full of lots of similar highlights for you all!

SAF


----------



## WestofMars

My look back at what I read in 2010.

http://westofmars.com/2011/01/01/susans-book-talk-2010-in-review/


----------



## theaatkinson

I posted the January taste test on the Rate me some page of my blog. Voters welcome


----------



## WestofMars

theapatra said:


> I posted the January taste test on the Rate me some page of my blog. Voters welcome


Link, Thea! Link!

And can I encourage everyone to vote for the one about that Trevor dude?  (We totally need a smiley with a halo...)


----------



## M.S. Verish

Stefanie has a new post for the New Year. Enjoy!

A New Year, A new Story


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Just posted a new blog regarding "Pay for The Mastermind, or DL it for free"

http://johnfitchv.livejournal.com/29300.html


----------



## chris.truscott

http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/01/stumbling-forward-chapters-19-21.html

#samplesunday -- love it!


----------



## xandy3

My #SampleSunday contribution:

Page 99 of _Wishful Thinking_ 
http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2011/01/02/samplesunday-page-99-of-wishful-thinking/


----------



## LCEvans

#Sample Sunday http://lcevansauthor.blogspot.com/


----------



## chris.truscott

*Lived up to the Hype (Fifth Avenue review)*
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/01/lived-up-to-hype.html

*What I Read on Kindle (reading list updated)*
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2010/12/what-i-read-on-kindle.html

*Stumbling Forward: A Few Chapters at a Time (samples of my novel)*
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2010/12/stumbling-forward-free-samples.html


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Posted a giveaway of J.M. Pierce's book, Failing Test, as well an interview with J.M.

http://ereader-freebies.blogspot.com/2011/01/kindle-book-giveaway-3-copies-of.html


----------



## 13500

Bibliophilic Blather is up and running after taking a few weeks off for holiday merriment.

Today's topic: Outlining the new year.

Submissions are open for new Flash Fiction Friday contributions. Can you write a story in 500 words or less? January's theme is Anything Goes! There is romance in the air for February, as we focus on the month of love.

Please see Bibliophilic Blather for details.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

As always, thanks for reading.

Karen


----------



## William Meikle

A guest blog - A Conversation with Harry Shannon By Joe McKinney


----------



## Cliff Ball

http://cliff1974.wordpress.com/2011/01/03/moment-with-mystee-interview/

This was an interview I did with a blogger whose site is A Moment with Mystee.


----------



## brianspaeth

I blog pretty much every week day - it helps that my blog has absolutely no agenda or main topic. lol


----------



## RachelHowzell

Today, I posted an essay by Deborah Brodie about inspiration and how it guides her writing. Please visit me at http://www.writinginmycar.blogspot.com

Rachel


----------



## Cathymw

My New Year's resolution is more blogging.

In today's posting, I blog about my visit to Baltimore City police department's homicide division. (And no, I wasn't arrested).


----------



## chris.truscott

*Looks Like Another Good One*
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/01/looks-like-another-good-one.html


----------



## John Hartness

I whined about how much my legs hurt after starting my exercise regimen for the new year, and started a Kindle 3 giveaway! http://johnhartness.com


----------



## iamstoryteller

Posted a bunch of stuff over Christmas that was rather off-topic and more personal than usual: http://www.storytellerauthor.com/author-blog.html


----------



## Joel Arnold

A post about the genesis of one of my novels - and why persistence is important:

http://joelarnold.livejournal.com/64355.html


----------



## R. Doug

Okay. I finally did. Started a blog.

Now what do I do with it? http://rdougwicker.com/


----------



## RachelHowzell

I was inspired to add a new feature to my blog: You Can't Make This Stuff Up. Real stories that are strange and shocking. Stories that fly beneath the radar....

The first story up: the politician in the Philippines who was assassinated -- and caught the murderer on camera moments before his death. 

[URL=http://www.writinginmycar.blogspot]http://www.writinginmycar.blogspot.com[/url].


----------



## daringnovelist

I just posted about marketing, and why *books are not commodities -- they're pastrami sandwiches!*

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2011/01/books-are-not-commodities-theyre.html

Camille


----------



## daringnovelist

R. Doug said:


> Okay. I finally did. Started a blog.
> 
> Now what do I do with it? http://rdougwicker.com/


Very nice, R. Doug. And you know, you have some wonderful material for postings in all the travel elements. Talk about the real locations, and post pictures. (Also about how small things there may have inspired elements of your novels.)

Camille


----------



## chris.truscott

Always posting. 

*Stumbling Forward: Chapters 22-24*

http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/01/stumbling-forward-chapters-22-24_05.html


----------



## William Meikle

The first stagger on my Blog Crawl takes me to a favorite old haunt over at THE OCCULT DETECTIVE, so pull up an armchair, fill your glass and light your pipe, for I have a tale to tell.

http://authorbobfreeman.wordpress.com/2011/01/05/meet-carnacki-ghostfinder-by-william-meikle


----------



## William Meikle

And staggering on, some musings of an old fart over at a new favorite haunt
http://simonmarshalljones.wordpress.com/2011/01/05/guest-blogwillie-meikle/


----------



## R. Doug

Thanks, Camille.  That's a great idea.  I may jot something down and post it today.


----------



## 13500

I posted on "Apostrophes Gone Wild" today on "Editing for Grammarphobes."

Check it out, if you would like, at:

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## LCEvans

Oh, yes, I've been busy blogging: Who Says Summer Camp Has to be Boring? http://lcevansauthor.blogspot.com/

And now Jobless Recovery has its very own blog: Dave Can't Manage on a Moneyless Paycheck http://joblessrecoverynews.blogspot.com/


----------



## iamstoryteller

daringnovelist said:


> I just posted about marketing, and why *books are not commodities -- they're pastrami sandwiches!*
> 
> http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2011/01/books-are-not-commodities-theyre.html
> 
> Camille


I posted earlier and it went into cyber space. No doubt it was a masterpiece too, LOL.

Camille, your blog was fabulous. Where oh where oh where would one find such a thoughtful and entertaining post except from a true Artisan. I took the liberty of sending the link to two friends, one an author the other trying to make a living from blogging.

Doug your website looks great! That's a terrific start. I agree with Camille, blog about your travels, with great pix.

Willie, I plan to pull out the old armchair... just as soon as I get this darn pipe lit.

Keep up the good work everyone!

Sharon


----------



## R. Doug

Thank you so much, Sharon. Very kind of you.

And to everyone: I posted today my first true, post-introductory entry into the blog. In the words on my Facebook Fan Page: 


> New entry in my blog. Drop by with a cup of coffee for a hair-raising yet true tale of government ineptitude that will endanger you for a decade to come.


http://rdougwicker.com/

Yeah . . . I got a bit carried away. So sue me. It needed to be said.


----------



## 13500

Congratulations, R.Doug, and welcome to the blogging world.

Camille, great post. It helped me to remember why I am a writer. I left a comment.


----------



## Judi Coltman

I just posted to my blog about the Book Giveaway Contest I held. In it, I explain the lengthy process of how winners were chosen and announce who they are. One winner is even a frequent contributor here! www.jcoltman.blogspot.com


----------



## William Meikle

My blog crawl is well underway, hitting spots more at less at random across this interwebz thingy

5th JAN: Bob Freeman: Carnacki: Ghostfinder 
http://authorbobfreeman.wordpress.com/2011/01/05/meet-carnacki-ghostfinder-by-william-meikle

5th JAN: Simon Marshall Jones: Musings of an old fart 
http://simonmarshalljones.wordpress.com/2011/01/05/guest-blogwillie-meikle/

6th JAN: Keith Blackmore: WHY I CREATED AUGUSTUS SETON 
http://keithcblackmore.com/guest-blogger-author-william-meikle/

6th JAN - Sarah Barnard: WHY I WROTE CRUSTACEANS 
http://www.sarahbarnard.co.uk/blog/2011/01/06/why-willie-meikle-wrote-crustaceans/


----------



## R. Doug

Thanks, Karen.

I'm really surprised at how these things take off.  Two hits on Monday, 10 on Tuesday, 61 yesterday, and fourteen so far this morning.

Hasn't increased my sales figures as of yet, however.


----------



## HelenSmith

How to write a bestseller: http://helensmithblog.blogspot.com


----------



## 13500

R. Doug said:


> Thanks, Karen.
> 
> I'm really surprised at how these things take off. Two hits on Monday, 10 on Tuesday, 61 yesterday, and fourteen so far this morning.
> 
> Hasn't increased my sales figures as of yet, however.


It might take awhile, but the more material you put out there, the more name recognition you will begin to receive. The sales will follow. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## brianspaeth

Consistent posting is the most important thing. Don't get hung up on every post being gold, because they won't be. I'm not saying write crap just to have something out, but it's far more important that people get in the habit of expecting something from your blog on a given interval (be it daily or whenever). 

Once they start to feel the familiarity of your writing voice, they come to find some value even in those posts you may not be in love with.


----------



## William Meikle

Guesting on John Hartness' blog with my favorite short story collections
http://johnhartness.com/2011/01/06/guest-post-william-meikle-short-story-collections/


----------



## zstopper

I'm celebrating the release of twit-lit author Snooki's novel, Shore Thing, with
a spoof called Jersey Shore Book Tours at:

http://zombiestop.wordpress.com


----------



## John Hartness

williemeikle said:


> Guesting on John Hartness' blog with my favorite short story collections
> http://johnhartness.com/2011/01/06/guest-post-william-meikle-short-story-collections/


Heh, was just coming over here to say that I haven't posted today, but William has a guest post up! Too slow again, man I gotta get this exercise regimen going so I can speed up.


----------



## R. Doug

Thanks for the tips, everyone.  Right now I'm planning new entries on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays.


----------



## kae

daringnovelist said:


> I just posted about marketing, and why *books are not commodities -- they're pastrami sandwiches!*
> 
> http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2011/01/books-are-not-commodities-theyre.html
> 
> Camille


Great post, Camile. I can see why it's being linked to by many. Thanks.


----------



## daringnovelist

Thanks, Sharon, Karen and Kai --

What's interesting is that I'm not only getting a lot of writer hits, but I'm getting a bunch of hits from Zingerman's themselves. (At first mostly the same IP, but different computers. Now it's people from all around that region clicking from the Zingerman's mailserver.)

And then today I blogged some tips on proofreading yourself. (Tonight, I'll probably say something about writing 1000 words a day.)

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/

Camille


----------



## FrankZubek

I just posted the 99 cent book link so if anyone from around the world drops by my blog this week- maybe they'll explore it and catch your book!

http://whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/


----------



## theaatkinson

WestofMars said:


> Link, Thea! Link!
> 
> And can I encourage everyone to vote for the one about that Trevor dude?  (We totally need a smiley with a halo...)


It does seem to be getting a lot of votes!

hmm. link

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com/rate-me-some/


----------



## 13500

Flash Fiction Fridays is up on Bibliophilic Blather. Today, a noir piece by Jeanette Fratto.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## JennaAnderson

Do you have writing goals for the weekend? Swing on by and leave them on my blog. I am encouraging writers to come up with a prize if they meet their goal. What will you reward yourself with?

Read what I will buy if I hit 6000 words by Sunday at 5:00 pm. I've already written 1100 words sooo.... yippeee! I'm on my way.

http://one-mystake-at-a-tyme.blogspot.com/2011/01/goals-and-incentives-what-are-yours.html


----------



## William Meikle

My latest wanderings have taken me to the blog of David Wood, thriller author, for some musings about cliche in crime fiction

http://davidwoodonline.blogspot.com/2011/01/guest-post-ten-crime-cliches-to-avoid.html

Remember, if you post a comment on this post between now and the end of February you'll be entered in a draw to win a free Kindle loaded with all the books I have published with Generation Next Publications


----------



## bobavey

I'm trying to get my computer friend to help me set up a new website that has blog capabilities.


----------



## WestofMars

theapatra said:


> It does seem to be getting a lot of votes!
> 
> hmm. link
> 
> http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com/rate-me-some/


I can have a big mouth when I want to. 

Also, my Friday Flash is up, so come on by and meet Trevor for yourself. This isn't his finest form, but it's him being complex. Which people often think Trevor isn't.

http://westofmars.com/2011/01/07/shapeshifter-fiction-signs-of-the-apocalypse/


----------



## William Meikle

Time for a swift shandy with my mate Stuart Neild, where I expound on the Origins of the Midnight Eye, Derek Adams 
http://stuartneild.wordpress.com/2011/01/07/guest-blog-from-william-meikle/


----------



## chris.truscott

*$4 Shopping Spree in Amazon Kindle Store*
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/01/4-shopping-spree-in-amazon-kindle-store.html


----------



## Victorine

I just posted my sales numbers, and what it earned me. I think people trying to decide if self-publishing is for them need to know the potential.

http://victorinewrites.blogspot.com/2011/01/december-sales-numbers.html

Vicki


----------



## R. Doug

Friday's blog entry is titled: eReaders Are NOT The Future

http://rdougwicker.com/2011/01/07/ereaders-are-not-the-future/


----------



## chris.truscott

*False Refuge: A Great Story That Someone Needed to Tell*
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/01/false-refuge-great-story-that-someone.html


----------



## Jon King

My review of William Meikle's _Eldren: The Book of the Dark_.

http://jonslineofsight.blogspot.com/2011/01/book-review-of-eldren-book-of-dark.html


----------



## LCEvans

Laughs and Fun: A Kindle Bargain http://lcevansauthor.blogspot.com/

I review Barbara Silkstone's The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three Quarters. Alice is going on sale soon for a bargain price.

and:

Would You Dance For Chippendale's? http://joblessrecoverynews.blogspot.com/

Joe Tremaine, a lead character from my novel Jobless Recovery, guest posts and asks readers a tough question and invites comments.


----------



## William Meikle

Today's blog crawl stop is at Kindle In The Wind, with some love for THE INVASION

http://kindleinthewind.blogspot.com/2011/01/title-invasion-author-william-meikle.html


----------



## Judi Coltman

I'm not proud of this, by any means, but I just posted part 1 of The $2000 Fish - in which I wreck my car to save a Betta with a bad comb over condition.
http://jcoltman.blogspot.com/2011/01/2000-fish-part-1.html


----------



## Mark Adair

Victorine said:


> I just posted my sales numbers, and what it earned me. I think people trying to decide if self-publishing is for them need to know the potential.
> 
> http://victorinewrites.blogspot.com/2011/01/december-sales-numbers.html
> 
> Vicki


Thanks Vicki. Very helpful, as usual. Sure seems like .99 is the sweet spot for indie published novels. Who'd a thought 5 years ago we'd be buying books for .99! And that an author could actually make a living of sorts off of it!

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Mark Adair

Just posted a new entry to my On the Way blog - 2010 in the Rearview Mirror. 

Mark


----------



## Cliff Ball

An Interview, done by Syria Says, of the antagonist in my novel, The Usurper, which I copied and pasted from Syria Says
http://cliff1974.wordpress.com/2011/01/08/character-interview-from-the-usurper/


----------



## Learnmegood

Today's post is a blog tour stop for Debra Martin and her Crystal Facade. Earlier in the week, I wrote a pretty funny post about how the new HVAC unit in my classroom nearly killed me.

http://www.learnmegood.com


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks

I just started a new blog called Work Confessions. It's meant to provide juicy insights and other insider info on various professions.

http://workplaceconfessions.blogspot.com/


----------



## Gerald

I've just posted my #SampleSunday for today. It's a 680 word piece of flash fiction, together with some 5 X 5 efforts (five sentences, each of 5 words).

Hope you like them.


----------



## William Meikle

The Origins of THE MIDNIGHT EYE
http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2011/01/origins-of-derek-adams-midnight-eye.html


----------



## R. Doug

Special Sunday Blog Announcement (and, yeah, I'm, like, *REALLY* excited): http://rdougwicker.com/2011/01/09/its-not-a-blog-day-but/


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

I just posted a review of _Dark and Darker_ by Ryne Douglas Pearson.

http://www.jasonga.com/book-review-dark-and-darker-74.html


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

I haven't blogged since November, but finally managed a post today about one of my favorite films, Jean Cocteau's 1946 *La Belle et La Bête*.

CK

Wysardessence: A Fantasist's Reality at http://carolynkephart.blogspot.com/


----------



## William Meikle

Looking in on Jon Merz today to discuss vampires http://jonfmerz.net/2011/01/10/guest...willie-meikle/

If you post a comment on this post between now and the end of February you'll be entered in a draw to win a free Kindle loaded with all the books I have published with Generation Next Publications


----------



## 13500

Do you have some words that look wrong, even after spellchecker assures you they are correct?

I write about some today on "Editing for Grammarphobes."

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## William Meikle

Our own Tracy Falbe is kindly hosting my wafflings today
http://www.herladyshipsquest.com/2011/01/william-meikle-recalls-joys-of-writing.html


----------



## Cliff Ball

I have put my novels on sale for $.99 for the rest of January
http://cliff1974.wordpress.com/2011/01/10/99-sale-for-my-novels/


----------



## R. Doug

Photo Lesson: Having trouble getting your snow to come out white instead of dull gray?

Feel free to drop by for a lesson on exposure compensation entitled, "Honey, why is the snow so gray and your face so dark?" at: http://rdougwicker.com/2011/01/10/honey-why-is-the-snow-so-gray/


----------



## chris.truscott

From the Author: Four Years from Home

http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/01/from-author-four-years-from-home.html


----------



## G. Henkel

I just made a quick post today about my impressions from this year's CES in Las Vegas
http://guidohenkel.com/?p=218


----------



## chris.truscott

Relentlessly....

Stumbling Forward Free with Coupon
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/01/stumbling-forward-free-with-coupon.html


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Today is a guest post from William Meikle - comment on the post for a chance to win a Kindle!

Guest Post: Six Fantasy Cliches To Avoid


----------



## parKb5

I just started a blog yesterday.

http://gregoryhoffman.blogspot.com/


----------



## chris.truscott

From the Author: The Crystal Facade
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/01/from-author-crystal-facade.html


----------



## chris.truscott

parKb5 said:


> I just started a blog yesterday.
> 
> http://gregoryhoffman.blogspot.com/


This is the only reason I created a blog:
http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2010/12/what-is-samplesunday.html

It's been a lot of fun. Something worth considering.


----------



## William Meikle

Guest blogging with Jason Anderson today, talking about fantasy cliches
http://www.jasonga.com/guest-post-six-fantasy-cliches-to-avoid-81.html


----------



## William Meikle

williemeikle said:


> Guest blogging with Jason Anderson today, talking about fantasy cliches
> http://www.jasonga.com/guest-post-six-fantasy-cliches-to-avoid-81.html


And it made the Newfoundland papers online 
http://paper.li/newfoundland -- scroll down and Jason gets a name-check. Cool!


----------



## R. Doug

Nice blog (http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/), Chris. I like how you keep it separate from your other one (http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/).

Two blogs for two purposes. Nicely done.


----------



## 4dprefect

No.*

But I have posted to the Harper Collins authonomy blog:

http://blog.authonomy.com/2011/01/authonomy-without-h.html

Just a short piece on authonomy as a training ground for the wider world of publication (indie and otherwise).

SAF
*in answer to the subject header!


----------



## harpwriter

I have been scrambling for time lately, so I'm mentioning here my last two posts:

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/01/looking-for-more-exposure.html about Giveawayscout.com which helps blogs promote their giveaways and about my January giveaway for a free electronic copy of _Blue Bells of Scotland_.

and

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/01/looking-for-more-exposure.html about my new blog feature, posting pictures of Scotland in my sidebar, with a little background in a post. My plan is to put this on my calendar and have a new one each week. I have 1500, so I think they ought to last me a good long while!


----------



## AnnetteL

My latest: Featuring one of my biggest peeves, the declaration that "I don't have time to read."

Preaching to the choir here, I know--some ways to squeeze in books:

http://blog.annettelyon.com/2011/01/reading-who-can-find-time.html


----------



## RachelHowzell

New posts up today. First, an essay by novelist Kevin Klehr.

Also, a new post in You Can't Make This Stuff Up: _*how do you communicate with a deaf, illiterate man who doesn't know sign language but is being prosecuted as a drug mule?*_

Please visit http://www.writinginmycar.blogspot.com.

Rachel


----------



## chris.truscott

R. Doug said:


> Nice blog (http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/), Chris. I like how you keep it separate from your other one (http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/).
> 
> Two blogs for two purposes. Nicely done.


Kindle Author is our good friend David Wisehart. Wish I could take credit for it.


----------



## chris.truscott

A few more in the early morning hours....

http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/01/from-author-kinshield-legacy.html

http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/01/cemetery-vote-we-need-more-books-like.html

http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/01/stumbling-forward-chapters-25-27.html


----------



## William Meikle

More reflections on Berserker - my Vikings vs Yeti novel
http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2011/01/berserker-vikings-vs-yeti.html

If you post a comment on the post between now and the end of February you'll be entered in a draw to win a free Kindle loaded with all the books I have published with Generation Next Publications


----------



## John Hartness

My Monday check-in on my ROW80 goals - http://johnhartness.com/2011/01/12/row80-check-in/


----------



## harpwriter

Because apparently I don't have enough to do, I got back to my Gaelic Word a Day blog(s) last night. For several reasons, I'm keeping essentially the same blog at both wordpress and blogspot.

http://gaelicwordaday.blogspot.com/
http://gaelicwordaday.wordpress.com/

If anyone would be willing to 'follow' the blogspot one, I'd be thrilled! And if you know anyone who actually has an interest in the language, please direct them to one of the blogs. Thank you!


----------



## daringnovelist

I started a series on productivity and setting goals:

Intro post was about how "Quantity vs Quality" is a false dicotomy
http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2011/01/productivity-how-much-can-you-write.html

Then one about equipping yourself for a writing session:
http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2011/01/equipping-yourself-to-write.html

And today, a question: How much can you write in a half-hour?
http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2011/01/productivity-how-much-can-you-write.html

Camille


----------



## 13500

Laura -- great idea! I signed up to follow. Good luck with it.

I address the issue of citing TV shows, movies, video games, songs and books in our writing today on _Bibliophilic Blather_.

Stop on by, if you would like.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## harpwriter

Thank you, Karen!  It's exciting to have a visible follower!  I noticed my wordpress site is still getting nearly daily visits, and I have no idea how anyone is finding it, but decided I better make the time to start updating again.  I already have about 30 more lessons hopefully in bite-size pieces, in a notebook.  I followed your blog, too.


----------



## altworld

I try to update daily, with life, reviews, thoughts, opinions and other silliness... Oh and occasionally I talk about my books too! Check out my alt-world blog at http://www.alt-world.com

Do blog spotlights, and link exchanges too.
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## 13500

harpwriter said:


> Thank you, Karen! It's exciting to have a visible follower! I noticed my wordpress site is still getting nearly daily visits, and I have no idea how anyone is finding it, but decided I better make the time to start updating again. I already have about 30 more lessons hopefully in bite-size pieces, in a notebook. I followed your blog, too.


Thanks so much! You are the 80th follower--fantastic! I feel like you should win a door prize, but, alas, I really have nothing...

 Thanks again, Laura.


----------



## harpwriter

KarenW.B. said:


> Thanks so much! You are the 80th follower--fantastic! I feel like you should win a door prize, but, alas, I really have nothing...


As I tell my kids, I've won the pride of a job well done! Or something like that!


----------



## Mike Dennis

Today I posted a notice that Vicki Hendricks, the High Priestess of Noir, has blurbed my new novel, _The Take_. And this past Sunday, I posted a review of Mickey Spillane's great 1950 novel, _My Gun Is Quick_. This review received a reply from Max Allan Collins, who wrote the introduction to the recently-released edition of Spillane's work.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

Last week I blogged on Concierges and Destination - two words that have been wrangled by ad writers and are now suspect.

http://www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Today it's a lesson on wine: http://rdougwicker.com/2011/01/12/bordeaux-style-wines-and-how-to-pair-them/


----------



## 13500

Thanks for the Bourdeaux primer, Doug. I read your blog right away after I found out it was about wine. All this writing stuff...yeah, whatever...but wine? Now you're talking!


----------



## R. Doug

Glad you enjoyed the article, Karen.  Unfortunately, that blog had the fewest number of hits of any of them so far.  I don't know if it's the subject or the length, but I may not be doing too many wine blogs in the future.  Too bad, too, because I was really looking forward to doing some more of them.

Tomorrow it's back to travel and photography, two apparently popular topics combined into one.  I'll be sharing some of my experiences and photographs of Istanbul.


----------



## LaFlamme

Blog, blog. I know I have one, but forget where I left it.
I used to be a two posts a day kind of blogger. These days, I have to be reminded to do it. Of course, there is the growing opinion that newsletters and ezines are more effective ways to reach out to potential readers these days. Not sure what to make of that.


----------



## G. Henkel

The latest installment in my "Take pride in your eBook formatting" series is now live on my blog

http://guidohenkel.com/?p=240


----------



## WestofMars

Don't tell Trevor, but some people like Roadie Poet better.

I certainly love this piece.

http://westofmars.com/2011/01/12/roadie-poet-moist/


----------



## William Meikle

An interview with Kindleboard's own Keith Blackmore
http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2011/01/author-interview-keith-c-blackmore.html


----------



## CraigInOregon

I blogged about my favorite Johnny Cash tunes:

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/01/12/top-10-johnny-cash-songs-at-the-moment/


----------



## William Meikle

Guest blogging with the vamp community today, (and some young ladies in corsets) 
http://fang-tasticbooks.blogspot.com/2011/01/guest-blog-and-giveaway-with-author.html


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Willie Meikle is also guest posting on my blog today. Stop by and leave a comment for a chance to win a Kindle and all of his Generation Next books.

http://www.danielpyle.com/Daniel_Pyle/Blog/Entries/2011/1/14_Guest_Post-William_Meikle.html


----------



## William Meikle

Daniel Pyle said:


> Willie Meikle is also guest posting on my blog today. Stop by and leave a comment for a chance to win a Kindle and all of his Generation Next books.
> 
> http://www.danielpyle.com/Daniel_Pyle/Blog/Entries/2011/1/14_Guest_Post-William_Meikle.html


Thanks for having me Daniel - it's been tweeted and Facebooked to thousands so hopefully some traffic will come of it for you


----------



## Jon King

Just for fun, my early review of _The Green Hornet_.

http://jonslineofsight.blogspot.com/2011/01/i-sawthe-green-hornet.html


----------



## R. Doug

How to pack for a long trip, and leave room for the booze on the return vacation pictures included): http://rdougwicker.com/2011/01/14/take-twice-the-cash-and-pack-half-as-much/


----------



## harpwriter

My Picture in the Sidebar this week is Castle Finlairig, a little-known, but fascinating (IMHO!) place off the beaten track in Scotland: http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/01/finlairig-in-sidebar.html

(Anyone who would be willing to take a couple of minutes to click follow, I would very much appreciate it, and will return the favor. Also, I'm doing a drawing from among all followers for an electronic giveaway of my book at the end of January.)

ETA: I also posted at http://gaelicwordaday.blogspot.com/ on the wonderful world of adjectives. If you need to say you want red cheese in Scottish Gaelic, now's your chance to learn!


----------



## R. Doug

Clicked through AND left a comment, HarpWriter.  Great Photo!


----------



## J Dean

Did one today.  I'm trying to put in one post a week at my blog.


----------



## R. Doug

Laura, thanks for dropping by and leaving a comment.


----------



## harpwriter

R. Doug said:


> Clicked through AND left a comment, HarpWriter. Great Photo!


Thank you! Finlairig was one of my favorite parts of the trip. (Although, of course, I'd say that about Urquhart, Linlithgow, and Tioram, too!)


----------



## WestofMars

My fictional characters, Trevor and Eric, are actually making nice with Intrepid Journalist Kermit Ladd to talk to another entirely online character, Isabelle.

http://westofmars.com/2011/01/14/an-interview-with-isabelle/

If you've ever wanted to take some revenge on a nasty reviewer, you want to be part of the Nestor Maronski saga. C'mon by and see what I mean... I suspect you guys will dig Nestor. Or... what happens to him, anyway. No one in their right mind likes Nestor.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone

Yup. I sure have. Just posted to Barb's Wire - eBooks & More.
It's another Author Bumping column. I have a tendency to bump into authors in the strangest ways. One time I went sliding into Robert B. Parker's belly. Another time I "shushed" Stephen King during Blade Runner. 

Today's post is called Author Bumping - Horror in Pink.
Enjoy!

Barbara Silkstone
The Secret Diary of Alice in Wonderland, Age 42 and Three-Quarters


----------



## chris.truscott

*Just Gave My First One-Star Review*
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/01/just-dished-out-one-star-review.html


----------



## Learnmegood

This morning, I posted an excerpt from Indie author Judi Coltman's novel, Is It Just Me, or is Everyone a Little Nuts!

http://www.learnmegood.com


----------



## R. Doug

Wow.  A one-star review for a book you didn't purchase/read?  I can see passing it by because of poor marketing, perhaps even leaving a comment as to why, but a "review"?


----------



## Tracy Falbe

Today I revisited my "Musical Saturdays" category and selected a video of a spectacular performance of Carl Orff's Oh Fortuna. It's amazing, and you can see how moved the audience is as well.

http://www.herladyshipsquest.com/2011/01/musical-saturday-o-fortuna-from-carmina.html


----------



## chris.truscott

R. Doug said:


> Wow. A one-star review for a book you didn't purchase/read? I can see passing it by because of poor marketing, perhaps even leaving a comment as to why, but a "review"?


It borders on dishonest -- or gives the impression of that. I never click one star. Heck, I've only done a three-star once. In 26 books I've read on Kindle over the last few months, not a stinker yet.


----------



## chris.truscott

R. Doug said:


> Wow. A one-star review for a book you didn't purchase/read? I can see passing it by because of poor marketing, perhaps even leaving a comment as to why, but a "review"?


I rarely even find a need for free previews. I just buy and read...


----------



## AnnetteL

This one's for Jane Austen fans and literary nerds:

http://blog.annettelyon.com/2011/01/jane-austen-my-inner-english-major-nerd.html


----------



## Reiki Nurse

I try to blog every day, but most days I'm just too tired after work. 

Then other days I post 3 things: pics, things on my mind, dreams...

I blog to help me write. Do blogs sell books?


----------



## chris.truscott

Reiki Nurse said:


> Do blogs sell books?


I think that might depend on how you use the blog, but I'm no expert.


----------



## harpwriter

http://gaelicwordaday.blogspot.com/2011/01/i-eat.html How to talk about what you're eating in Gaelic!

Or

http://gaelicwordaday.wordpress.com/ Some places you might want to walk in Gaelic.

I have to get back to my writing/ Scottish history blog.


----------



## daringnovelist

Tonight I blogged about not keeping secrets from yourself (or in other words, taking better notes about your novel in case you've been away from it for a while).

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2011/01/there-is-no-reason-to-keep-secrets-from.html

And, for Sample Sunday, here are the opening pages of my new novella, Harsh Climate:

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2011/01/harsh-climate-opening-pages-of-thriller.html

Camille


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

I had a sudden flare of inspiration just now and wrote a post entitled 'Imperial Opulence,' describing the lavish garments worn by Almancarian nobility in *The Ryel Saga*. Gorgeous photos accompany the text.

Wysardessence: A Fantasist's Reality at http://carolynkephart.blogspot.com/

CK


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Here's my latest:

It's a giveaway which includes the chance to get a message to a loved one included in a book
http://ereader-freebies.blogspot.com/2011/01/kindle-book-giveaway-get-your.html


----------



## Lafittewriter

I've got a poll out on my blog for fun. See if you know which pirates are real and which are fictional. Answer on blog in 3 days.

http://lafittesblackbox.blogspot.com/


----------



## William Meikle

Today's blog crawl stop sees me, along with 6 others, pondering on the appeal of Apocalyptic fiction
https://sites.google.com/site/noahkmullettegillman/home/noahan-author/noahan-author-issue-14---post-apocapalooza


----------



## M.S. Verish

Here is Matt's latest blog: Bits and Pieces


----------



## harpwriter

The fascinating and mysterious events of Scotland's St. Columba: http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/01/friend-of-mine-once-said-she-loved-her.html


----------



## harpwriter

Lafittewriter said:


> I've got a poll out on my blog for fun. See if you know which pirates are real and which are fictional. Answer on blog in 3 days.
> 
> http://lafittesblackbox.blogspot.com/


Fun poll!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

I just posted a review of _Decisions_, by R. Doug Wicker.

http://www.jasonga.com/book-review-decisions-97-97.html


----------



## chris.truscott

Quick review for Four Years from Home:
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/01/four-years-from-home-great-story.html?spref=tw


----------



## chris.truscott

jasonga said:


> I just posted a review of _Decisions_, by R. Doug Wicker.
> 
> http://www.jasonga.com/book-review-decisions-97-97.html


Great review. I'm starting Decisions tomorrow. Loved this line:

_I do have a few niggles with the book however. The main character is not particularly likable early on. He has his moments, but he comes across as an asshole quite strongly at the start. On the plus side he gets much more likable as the story progresses, but there were still a few times I wished I could reach into the story and slap him around a bit for the way he was acting._

I like watching rough characters grow, so I look forward to this angle.


----------



## R. Doug

Jason, many thanks for the _wonderful_ review. I _really_ appreciate it. Glad you enjoyed the book.

Chris, thanks for the purchase. I hope you enjoy it at least as much as Jason apparently did.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

R. Doug said:


> Jason, many thanks for the _wonderful_ review. I _really_ appreciate it. Glad you enjoyed the book.


No problem! It was a really good book, and I'll happily do what I can to help indie authors who write good books 

I'll put the review up on Amazon in a few days, once Google recognises that it was on my site first.

_Edit to ask:_ Are you planning on doing any sequals with Grant & Kelly? I'm sure life around a vineyard can generate murders. Hell, just look at how many murders the town where Jessica Fletcher lived seemed to have


----------



## 13500

Today, it is all about Dr. Martin Luther King and his writing skills.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## FrankZubek

http://whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/

I posted an update on my next Crowell novella


----------



## R. Doug

jasonga said:


> I'll put the review up on Amazon in a few days, once Google recognises that it was on my site first.


Immediately upon seeing your review I posted two links to your blog on my Blog; one two your home page under *Sites for Book Reviews* and another pointing directly to the _Decisions_ review under *Reviews, Ads, and Mentions*. Additionally, I'll be publicly thanking you and pointing people to your review and blog at the end of today's blog entry. Hope that generates some traffic for you.



jasonga said:


> _Edit to ask:_ Are you planning on doing any sequals with Grant & Kelly? I'm sure life around a vineyard can generate murders. Hell, just look at how many murders the town where Jessica Fletcher lived seemed to have


Believe it or not, I actually started a sequel several years ago, but got sidetracked with a nonfiction piece I was writing. The storyline takes place a year later. Don runs Kelly's restaurant in Napa and oversees her winery operation. Don's former brother-in-law Peter is the restaurant's head chef. The winery's vintner is also the sommelier for the restaurant, and he has a very dark and mysterious past. Thrown together in a locked cellar with a former Scotland Yard Inspector, where people start dropping from poisonings, Don and Kelly solve the twenty-five-year-old political assassination of Georgi Markov.

I really need to get back to that one, but first I have finish my current project and get out on Kindle three past works.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Mark Ramsay, Knight of Death, wrote a note on my Facebook Fan Page in honor of Dragon Appreciation Day yesterday. I was surprised. He doesn't usually come out of his lab on rainy days.

http://tinyurl.com/4rxhacq


----------



## RachelHowzell

Yes! Posted an essay on being an introvert and writer by YA horror novelist Adam Santo.

Please visit www.writinginmycar.blogspot.com.

Rachel


----------



## harpwriter

Saffina Desforges is featured today at http://bluebellstrilogy.com/blog/2011/01/sugar-and-spice-by-saffina-desforges/ and http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/01/sugar-and-spice-by-saffina-desforges.html (The blogspot site takes comments. Until I figure out how to deal with the spam problem at wordpress, I've closed comments there. I just don't have time to wade through a hundred or two hundred a day.  )

I posted a Gaelic proverb, along with explanations of words and grammar at http:gaelicwordadayblogspot.com and http://gaelicwordaday.wordpress.com


----------



## chris.truscott

Normally I don't post two of these in a day, but I made an exception today.

From the Author: Pandora's Succession 
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/01/from-author-pandoras-succession.html

From the Author: Hiding in His Dreams
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/01/from-author-hiding-in-his-dreams.html


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

R. Doug said:


> Immediately upon seeing your review I posted two links to your blog on my Blog; one two your home page under *Sites for Book Reviews* and another pointing directly to the _Decisions_ review under *Reviews, Ads, and Mentions*. Additionally, I'll be publicly thanking you and pointing people to your review and blog at the end of today's blog entry.


Thank you for the links and mention - I appreciate you doing that. You should probably remove my link from the "Site for Book Reviews" section though - I don't want people thinking that I accept books for review. I prefer to only review books that I bought and liked.



R. Doug said:


> I really need to get back to that one, but first I have finish my current project and get out on Kindle three past works.


I look forward to the sequel when you're able to get back to it


----------



## R. Doug

jasonga said:


> Thank you for the links and mention - I appreciate you doing that. You should probably remove my link from the "Site for Book Reviews" section though - I don't want people thinking that I accept books for review. I prefer to only review books that I bought and liked.


I'll take it down _post haste_, Jonathan. Thanks again.


----------



## R. Doug

Today a movie review: http://rdougwicker.com/2011/01/17/larnacoeur-movie-review/

Also mentioned: A thank you to Jonathan for his review of _Decisions_. A thank you for an upcoming mention of _Decisions_ in Linda Prather's blog. A reminder that tomorrow _Decisions_ will be featured on DailyCheapReads.

I'm having, like, a _really_ cool week. Thanks, all.


----------



## Mark Adair

Just posted a quick entry to my On the Way blog about some rather revealing 2010 blog stats regarding location of visitors to my blogs - http://markadairblog.blogspot.com.

Cheers.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

R. Doug said:


> Also mentioned: A thank you to Jonathan for his review of _Decisions_.


*cough* Jason *cough*


----------



## John Hartness

Today's post was a guest post from Keith Blackmore - http://johnhartness.com/2011/01/17/indie-interview-keith-c-blackmore/


----------



## R. Doug

jasonga said:


> *cough* Jason *cough*


GAWD! How EMBARRASSING! It's fixed, Jason. My apologies.


----------



## Guest

If you've been wondering what the heck people are talking about when it comes to search engine optimization and keywords, this post is for you:

What Are "Keywords" and Should You Care?

It's not the most scintillating topic, but it might be good for you. Like Brussels sprouts!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

R. Doug said:


> GAWD! How EMBARRASSING! It's fixed, Jason. My apologies.


LOL. Honestly, don't worry about it. I've had others call me Jonathan in the past for some reason, so obviously I give off a Jonathan vibe  And the old crossing guard lady at my high school called me Darren for almost the entire time I went there (she got my name right the first few weeks, but after she misremembered it I didn't have the heart to correct her).


----------



## RJ Keller

I'm feeling very discouraged this morning about yet another LGBT suicide, yet another bullying case. It made me think of a flash fiction piece I wrote a few years ago.

We need to be better.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

I'm blogging about distractions for The Dames of Dialogue. http://damesofdialogue.wordpress.com/2011/01/17/distractions-%E2%80%93-frustrations-or-fuel-for-fiction-by-carolyn-rose/


----------



## chris.truscott

Decisions: Thrilling Until the Very End

http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/01/decisions-thrilling-until-very-end.html

(And it's borrow enabled, so let me know if you're interested!)


----------



## daringnovelist

Today I posted about character voice, and the trouble of editing a chatty but lyrical character.

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2011/01/day-2-update-plain-and-fancy-speakin.html

And I also discussed my new book giveaway strategy a little:

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2011/01/free-book-experiment.html

Camille


----------



## R. Doug

chris.truscott said:


> Decisions: Thrilling Until the Very End
> 
> http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/01/decisions-thrilling-until-very-end.html
> 
> (And it's borrow enabled, so let me know if you're interested!)


oooOOOooo . . . and I made your blog as well. Thanks for the great review and the five stars on Amazon, Chris. Really appreciate you taking the time to do that.


----------



## chris.truscott

Stumbling Forward: Chapters 28-30
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/01/stumbling-forward-chapters-28-30.html

From the Author: Ask the Dead
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/01/from-author-ask-dead.html


----------



## chris.truscott

R. Doug said:


> oooOOOooo . . . and I made your blog as well. Thanks for the great review and the five stars on Amazon, Chris. Really appreciate you taking the time to do that.


No problem. I really loved it!


----------



## LCEvans

Get Back Here, You Filthy Little Hairball

http://amoosewalkedintoabar.blogspot.com/


----------



## harpwriter

"Announcements"-- sale, book of the day, upcoming review of a time travel novel: http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/01/kb-book-of-day-sale-giveaway-upcoming.html

And I'm off to post greetings in Scottish Gaelic: http://gaelicwordaday.wordpress.com


----------



## Gerald

I've just updated my blog, with a statement about why I self-publish. And no, it's not for the money. And some (to me) shocking news about a debut trad-pub author.

Oops - forgot to post a link: http://geraldhornsby.wordpress.com/


----------



## John Twipnook

My post today features a cute picture of some baby bats in swaddling cloth.

Proud? Who, me? I don't know that word.

http://johncerdos.wordpress.com/


----------



## 13500

You know, Buford, those bats were too cute. I am a sucker (no pun intended) for creatures of the night.

I posted a piece on dashes today on "Editing for Grammarphobes," using all examples written about my beloved Chicago Bears as they get ready to face the packers on Sunday.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## John Twipnook

KarenW.B. said:


> You know, Buford, those bats were too cute. I am a sucker (no pun intended) for creatures of the night.
> 
> I posted a piece on dashes today on "Editing for Grammarphobes," using all examples written about my beloved Chicago Bears as they get ready to face the packers on Sunday.
> 
> http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


Thanks Karen. I like dashes, too... Though after reading your post, I'm scared I'll won't use them correctly, ha.


----------



## John Hartness

I just posted a piece on writer's block that may be unpopular with some folks, but it's my blog, so I get to say whatever I like.  

http://johnhartness.com/2011/01/19/writers-block/


----------



## R. Doug

Another photograph blog (because the last received the most hits yet): http://rdougwicker.com/2011/01/19/the-rule-of-thirds-its-not-just-a-rule-its-the-law/


----------



## MegHarris

Last night I blogged about my dog, the inaccurately named Hero:

http://ellenfisherjournal.blogspot.com/2011/01/inaccurately-named-hero.html


----------



## xandy3

Guest posted at Her Ladyship's Quest: http://www.herladyshipsquest.com/2011/01/fantasy-fiction-writing-believable.html

Feel free to visit!


----------



## R. Doug

I'm still playing around trying to figure what topics get the most hits.  Well, I think I've found one for sure.  My previous record was sixty-seven hits on the first blog I did featuring photographic hints.  Yesterday, on the day I blogged a photographic hint, I smashed that record and set a new one with ninety-three hits in a  single day, and I've had nineteen so far this morning.  Runner-up was a blog I did on aviation safety, so I'm going to try another one of those tomorrow.  The least number of hits was on my primer on Bordeaux-style wines, which is too bad because I enjoy talking about wine, food, and how to pair them.  Guess I may have to limit that topic to perhaps only once or twice a month.  Also doing poorly was my first movie review this past Monday.

So far my blog has had 556 views, and this is only the third week on operation.  Not half bad.

Anybody else picking up trends yet?


----------



## Learnmegood

Just posted about misused/abused words overheard at my school.

http://learnmegood2.blogspot.com/2011/01/that-word-you-keep-using-i-do-not-think.html


----------



## John Twipnook

R. Doug said:


> So far my blog has had 556 views, and this is only the third week on operation. Not half bad.


Wow. This is my first week and today I had, um, four hits. Any tips? Thanks, John


----------



## R. Doug

Well, John, I'm trying to maintain a pace of three blogs a week, and I have those linked directly to both my personal and community facebook pages as well as my Amazon Author Central page.


----------



## John Twipnook

R. Doug said:


> Well, John, I'm trying to maintain a pace of three blogs a week, and I have those linked directly to both my personal and community facebook pages as well as my Amazon Author Central page.


I see, it's a network of sorts. Got it. Thanks!


----------



## William Meikle

Over at Bookhounds Den today, blogging about my influences http://bookhoundsden.blogspot.com/2011/01/william-meikles-blog-crawl-interview.html


----------



## John Twipnook

If anybody likes cartoons, I'm ruminating on the late B. Kliban today. He influenced Gary Larson:










My blog's at

http://johncerdos.wordpress.com/


----------



## karencantwell

Readers can get a taste of Michael Crane's DRABBLES from his collections Lessons and Lessons II today at Fiction for Dessert. He was kind enough to participate in a fun interview too!

http://fictionfordessert.blogspot.com/2011/01/author-interview-drabble-and-short.html

Karen


----------



## 13500

Karen, Michael's interview was great. I enjoyed reading his Drabbles. As you know, I am a fan of short fiction.

And speaking of micro-fiction, I have a wonderful piece by Sharon Cupp Pennington on today's Flash Fiction Fridays.

Please stop by and check it out.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks and have a great weekend.

P.S. GO BEARS!


----------



## R. Doug

Istanbul in words and pictures: http://rdougwicker.com/2011/01/21/istanbul-in-words-and-pictures/


----------



## Judi Coltman

My Life in a Nutshell - there is comic genius all around me. Seriously, you can't make this stuff up! www.jcoltman.blogspot.com


----------



## MegHarris

The tale of my embarrassingly bad first novel:

http://ellenfisherjournal.blogspot.com/2011/01/long-and-rambling-tale-of-my-first.html


----------



## William Meikle

A bit of short nonsense today on the blog tour, at Learnmegood
http://learnmegood2.blogspot.com/2011/01/next-stop-in-william-meikle-blog-stop.html

If you post a comment on this blog post between now and the end of February you'll be entered in a draw to win a free Kindle loaded with all the books I have published with Generation Next Publications


----------



## daringnovelist

Given the discussions everywhere about Lee Goldberg's post at Joe's blog -- and in particular the question of how much crap is being published and how Indies can learn not to write crap...

I posted a little exercise in reading slush. I learned more being a script reader and judge in competitions than I have in any class or from any mentor. (Of course, it was a mentor who recommended it.) With or without the help of gatekeepers, you too can set and raise your standards by making a practice of reading, analyzing and choosing among samples:

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2011/01/day-5-update-and-exercise-in-reading.html

Camille


----------



## chris.truscott

#samplesunday today
5th and 6th chapters of my second novel (May 2011 release)
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/01/referendum-on-conscience-chapters-5-6.html

Also includes a Smashwords code to get the first for free.


----------



## John Hartness

I did a feature on Michael Sullivan's The Crown Conspiracy, which I loved! http://www.johnhartness.com


----------



## KathyBell

I actually had to go through all my posts to make sure there was no reference to a court case I'm going through (stalker, long story, will blog after the hearings wrap up. Spent 6 hours on the stand testifying Friday). I try to post every once in a while, and my most recent post was providing some background on a concept I used in Evolussion.

Behind Evolussion: White Buffalo Woman, 2012, and Apocalypse


I occasionally do posts that offer useful tools for authors, but also blog about my bulldogs, teaching, and life in general.


----------



## harpwriter

My book is being featured this week at Nan Hawthorne's Radio De Danann! She does a "Same Difference" playlist on a new song each week, where she plays multiple versions of the same piece. This week's song is Blue Bells of Scotland, with a nice write-up about my book!

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/01/so-what-is-this-blue-bells-of-scotland.html


----------



## G. Henkel

I guest blogged on "Self-Publishing Review" today, talking about the importance of book covers

http://www.selfpublishingreview.com/blog/2011/01/23/make-an-entrance-with-a-great-cover/


----------



## daringnovelist

I posted a discussion of my sample sunday story (about showing and telling and ironic or psychological twists)

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2011/01/about-yesterdays-story-showing-and.html

Camille


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Giveaway and interview with Michelle Richmond, author of The Year of Fog:
http://ereader-freebies.blogspot.com/2011/01/kindle-book-giveaway-25-copies-of.html


----------



## 13500

It's a grammar quickie on "Editing for Grammarphobes."

Biannual versus biennial: Do you know the difference?

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## Joel Arnold

Author Paul Tremblay (The Little Sleep, No Sleep Till Wonderland) contributed a guest post to my blog today. I hope you'll come on over and check it out!

http://joelarnold.livejournal.com/66725.html


----------



## R. Doug

A story of heroism in government: http://rdougwicker.com/2011/01/24/time-for-a-little-hero-worship-here-comes-vinnie/


----------



## Travis haselton

http://haseltonsword.blogspot.com/ not so much about books but I wrote about a new wind generator technology and many other products


----------



## chris.truscott

Just posted a quick review of The Patriot Paradox:

http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/01/amazoncom-review-patriot-paradox.html


----------



## William Meikle

Two blog stops for my birthday

On writing Berserker
http://kindleinthewind.blogspot.com/2011/01/william-meikle-on-writing-berserker.html

On Selling Berserker
http://kindleinthewind.blogspot.comhttp://kindleinthewind.blogspot.com/2011/01/berserker-by-william-meikle_25.html

Go on, get me a birthday present 

Willie


----------



## Guest

http://bardsandsages.com/blog/2011/01/25/a-room-and-time-of-my-own/

Today is National Room of One's Own Day, celebrating Virginia Woolf and the luxury of having one's own space to write.


----------



## 13500

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> http://bardsandsages.com/blog/2011/01/25/a-room-and-time-of-my-own/
> 
> Today is National Room of One's Own Day, celebrating Virginia Woolf and the luxury of having one's own space to write.


Great post, Julie. I left a comment.

Karen


----------



## JennaAnderson

Good morning everyone. We seem to have a lot of conversations on KB about covers. I decided to pull a few of my favorites and post them on my blog. Swing by and vote for your favorite - or - write in one that I may have missed.

There will also be a giveaway.  I'll be gifting a $5 ebook to one commenter.

http://one-mystake-at-a-tyme.blogspot.com/2011/01/cover-wars-plus-giveaway.html


----------



## J Dean

I posted that I'm in the middle of reading Joe Hill's HEART SHAPED BOX and plan to write a review of it on Amazon.


----------



## RachelHowzell

J Dean, I loved Heart-Shaped Box. Look forward to your review!

I just posted an essay by Patricia Sands on writing at my blog Writing in my Car at www.writinginmycar.blogspot.com. Please visit!

Rachel


----------



## Spinneyhead

I spent a while this morning putting together a post on the bike ride I went on on Saturday, examining a huge piece of nineteenth century civil engineering which is only a few miles away from me http://www.spinneyhead.co.uk/archives/2011/01/25/a-little-wander-along-the-manchester-ship-canal/

I post stuff most days, and some of it is fed to my Kindle blog. I haven't been doing enough larger posts lately, though, I'm trying to turn that around.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

In my ongoing attempt to take the gray out of winter, I blogged about my newest favorite site, Kaleidoscope Painter. Enjoy!

Wysardessence: A Fantasist's Reality

CK


----------



## chris.truscott

A couple more sample chapters of my book. (There are 64 total. I'm probably going to post them all. Readership's more important at this point. )

http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/01/stumbling-forward-chapters-31-33.html


----------



## ZombieEater

I've been posting quite a bit of content from my film shoots. I'll get around to talking books/writing one of these days!

http://www.jasonthewriter.com/


----------



## Michael Crane

Yesterday, I blogged about being featured on Karen Cantwell's blog over the weekend, and also on Indie Books Blog.

http://authormichaelcrane.blogspot.com/2011/01/updates-and-interviews-ahoy.html


----------



## 13500

I have an interesting list of homonyms, words that sound the same, but have different spellings and meanings, including one even I did not know. Shocking, right? 

Check it out at:

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/01/picture-in-sidebar-standing-stones.html

On my visit to the standing stones near Killin, Scotland


----------



## Guest

I'm in a bit of a foul mood today. 

http://bardsandsages.com/blog/2011/01/26/the-hubris-of-self-publishers/


----------



## R. Doug

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> I'm in a bit of a foul mood today.
> 
> http://bardsandsages.com/blog/2011/01/26/the-hubris-of-self-publishers/


Considering all the vitriol being thrown at agents daring to ask for exclusivity in another thread, I can see why. Loved today's blog entry, and couldn't agree more.


----------



## R. Doug

Today's blog is some Hideously Commercial Self-Promotion


----------



## chris.truscott

From the Author: Crime Beat
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/01/from-author-crime-beat.html


----------



## marshacanham

I was in a pithy mood.

Covers and other Pithy thoughts


----------



## AnnetteL

Readers submitted homophones that they mix up. A handy list with definitions to clarify them:

http://blog.annettelyon.com/2011/01/wnw-homophones-edition.html


----------



## theaatkinson

reorganizing and revamping my blog. the taste test is going great. (any authors interested let me know) and starting up a round of guest blogs that will join my FB page.

I feel good about it and can now move onto editing for a day or so.


----------



## Judi Coltman

I am taking an intrepid step into reviewing along with my normal blog fare. Today I review a recipe from Rocco Di Spirito's new book Now Eat This with surprising results.
http://www.jcoltman.blogspot.com


----------



## daringnovelist

I wrote about something that was the opposite of what I planned to write. I've been thinking about all the arguments about writing quality in self-publishing, and I wanted to write some things about how we can raise our individual standards and improve our writing....

But I realized I needed to step back and point out that what constitutes quality is changing rapidly. And frankly, I think that in traditional publishing, we have been getting a little too dependent on tricks to prove our sophistication lately -- we've come to see those tricks as marks of quality.

So I wrote about how Sophistication Ain't Everything.

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2011/01/sophistication-aint-everything.html

Camille


----------



## 13500

Anything Goes January wraps up on Flash Fiction Fridays today with a bonus two-story post, including my first attempt at writing flash fiction, as well as a great piece from Kae Cheatham. Please stop by and let me know what you think.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## J Dean

Posted today, on an upset in College Basketball (GO BLUE!) and on reading Joe Hill's book.  Haven't gotten through it as fast as I'd like to


----------



## LCEvans

There Is No Such Thing As An Amateur Sleuth

http://bit.ly/fJ85MB


----------



## John Hartness

I posted my "Where were you when?" moment about the Challenger.

http://www.johnhartness.com


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

This week I posted another webcomic http://joechiappetta.blogspot.com/2011/01/world-without-science-fiction.html about what the world would be like without science fiction.


----------



## matt youngmark

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> I'm in a bit of a foul mood today.
> http://bardsandsages.com/blog/2011/01/26/the-hubris-of-self-publishers/


I've actually spent quite a bit of time in POD self-publishing circles arguing this very point (that publishing in general isn't the Evil Empire, that is, not that you're in a foul mood today). From what I've seen, much of the talk about self-publishing being a "revolution" just looks like sour grapes from people who take their form rejections (traditional publishing's chief export) a little too personally. And I'd rather try to learn something from companies that have spent decades figuring out how to sell books than cast them as my own personal Lex Luthor.

All sorts of exciting new opportunities are opening up, but whatever comes next is going to have a place in it for some version traditional publishing. And if you're trying to sell your own books, look very carefully at what small presses are already doing -- they were carving out niches for themselves long before all these new technologies started changing the rules.


----------



## matt youngmark

Oh, and also -- my blog post today is about how I finally bought a Kindle and -- who knew? -- turns out its kind of great.

http://chooseomaticbooks.com/2011/01/27/kindleous-kindleful-kindlicious/


----------



## R. Doug

Breaking the Law . . . and Getting Away With It!


----------



## Gerald

I've just put a little piece along the same lines as Joe a few weeks ago. It's called "Why do we Write?" and it's an attempt to get me out of price discussions and into my word processor.

http://geraldhornsby.wordpress.com/2011/01/29/why-do-we-write/


----------



## daringnovelist

Wrote about how being in a hurry can hurt you, "If you want to speed up, try slowing down."

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2011/01/to-speed-up-try-slowing-down.html

Camille


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

I've got a guest post today from Tammie Clarke Gibbs titled "Excuses Excuses Excuses". It talks about how authors can be their own worst enemies.

http://www.jasonga.com/guest-post-excuses-excuses-excuses-107.html


----------



## John Twipnook

I just posted about a guy who's uploading 1940s books for Kindle sale. I'm impressed. He doesn't have to write nothin', and he sells books!










Read all about it--for free!

http://johncerdos.wordpress.com/


----------



## R. Doug

I'm wondering how he obtained the copyrights.


----------



## daringnovelist

Buford T Justice said:


> I just posted about a guy who's uploading 1940s books for Kindle sale. I'm impressed. He doesn't have to write nothin', and he sells books!
> 
> Read all about it--for free!
> 
> http://johncerdos.wordpress.com/


Might be a good idea to do research, though -- Doan and Carstairs are definitely NOT in the public domain. The publisher will have bought the rights, or maybe agenting for those who have the rights.

I'd love to do that, if I had enough money to go track down rights owners and buy the rights -- but that's a lot more work than just writing my own books.

Camille


----------



## daringnovelist

Tonight I posted a new story for Sample Sunday: "When Good Stories Go Bad" a fairytale for writers. (Because, you know, if you neglect them and mistreat them, stories do go bad....)

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2011/01/when-good-stories-go-bad-fairytale-for.html

Camille


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I just wrote a piece about an indie film I co-wrote: The Fellows Hip: The Rise of the Gamers. It's a buddy comedy about a group of high school gaming geeks desperate to make it to the LOTR online gaming convention. It's currently in final picture lock and just needs color correction and final mix before it's done. Thankfully, I only wrote the script and was not involved in shooting it. I'm so done with live production. It's a great way to go grey fast. Anyway, I also wrote one of the songs for the soundtrack, and I put up the scratch version on my blog as well.

http://christopherbunn.com/?p=80

...and, yeah, we did get the Saul Zaentz Company to sign off on the project.


----------



## John Hartness

I just did this week's Sunday Spotlight - Hollowland. Hollowland was one of my favorite books of 2010, and I give it a little bloggy love this week.

http://johnhartness.com


----------



## R. Doug

Just made a _second_ blog entry today, this time to help Frugal eReader advertise their New Kindle WiFi Giveaway.


----------



## AJB

Just added a short post about how having an ereader has changed the way I write, as well as the way I read.

Amanda


----------



## William Meikle

The Origins of Derek Adams - The Midnight Eye
http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2011/01/origins-of-derek-adams-midnight-eye_30.html


----------



## daringnovelist

Tonight I post and "About the story" post for my sample sunday story (featuring a complaint about that rat, Little Jackie Paper, as well as a mini-rant on modern copyright laws).

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2011/01/story-notes-for-when-good-stories-go.html

Camille


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Running a giveaway for Consuelo Saah Baehr's book: Nothing to Lose:

http://ereader-freebies.blogspot.com/2011/01/kindle-book-giveaway-1-copy-of-nothing.html


----------



## William Meikle

A Canadian stop on my Amazon Kindle giveaway blog crawl, rambling about writing, monsters and Scotsmen http://themaneatingbookworm.blogspot.com/2011/01/william-meikle-interview.html


----------



## 13500

Today is all about split infinitives on "Editing for Grammarphobes," one of the few gray areas in grammar.

Stop on by, if you would like.

Thanks,
Karen
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## matt youngmark

My post today is about the Kindle Lending Club. http://chooseomaticbooks.com/2011/01/31/kindle-lending-club-looks-kind-of-great/


----------



## Ursula Grey

Here's my latest post...Thanks for this thread!

"Kiki Howell spins a wonderful tale of passion, magic, betrayal, and a love that conquers all. Enjoy." ~NY Times Bestselling Author, Hannah Howell

Stop over and read Kiki's interview at http://ursulagrey.wordpress.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Châteauneuf-du-Pape, A Red for All Reasons


----------



## theaatkinson

YES! posted a guest blog by susan gottfried. feel free to check it out and comment.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Author spotlight on Daryl Sedore - Chapter excerpt on his book The Precog.

http://myimmortalstories.blogspot.com/2011/01/precog-by-daryl-sedore-chapter-excerpt.html


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

I reviewed Michael Crane's book _Lessons II: Another Morbid Drabble Collection_.

http://www.jasonga.com/book-review-lessons-ii-by-michael-crane-121.html

(condensed version - it's good, go buy it!  )


----------



## daringnovelist

I rambled a little on distractions, day jobs, snow days and wondering what can be done.

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2011/01/quitting-day-job-what-could-you-do-if.html

Camille


----------



## RJ Keller

My blog post from yesterday was picked up by the Official Princess Bride site!

http://www.princessbrideforever.com/everything-i-need-to-know-i-learned-from-the-princess-bride/


----------



## 13500

RJ Keller said:


> My blog post from yesterday was picked up by the Official Princess Bride site!
> 
> http://www.princessbrideforever.com/everything-i-need-to-know-i-learned-from-the-princess-bride/


Cool.


----------



## Katie Salidas

RJ Keller said:


> My blog post from yesterday was picked up by the Official Princess Bride site!
> 
> http://www.princessbrideforever.com/everything-i-need-to-know-i-learned-from-the-princess-bride/


Awesome!!!


----------



## Learnmegood

Yes, I posted a rough draft sneak peek chapter of my sequel to Learn Me Good!

http://www.learnmegood.com


----------



## daringnovelist

A review of my progress in January, complete with excuses and a look forward to what to do on a Snow Day,

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2011/02/how-did-january-go.html

Camille


----------



## R. Doug

A new social networking tool, The QR Code.


----------



## chris.truscott

Stumbling Forward: Chapters 34-36
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/02/stumbling-forward-chapters-34-36.html


----------



## KatieKlein

My journey as an indie YA author: http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/02/can-ya-writer-make-it-as-indie.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I posted today about the joy of "discovering" a new character that wants to be written about: Parlez-Moi Blog


----------



## RachelHowzell

Yes, I did. I posted the next installment of A Life in a Chapter, in which I share progress on a chapter of my work-in-progress. I also posted an essay by novelist SL Danielson. Please visit me at http://www.writinginmycar.blogspot.com.

Thanks!
Rachel


----------



## 13500

I posted about using the correct words when referring to Islam and Muslims.

I keep hearing people getting it wrong.

Please stop by and check it out.

Also, I am looking for anyone interested in contributing 500-word flash fiction pieces for next month's Comedy theme. See the blog for details.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## R. Doug

Thanks for that post, Karen.  I'm glad somebody pointed it out.


----------



## 13500

R. Doug said:


> Thanks for that post, Karen. I'm glad somebody pointed it out.


Thanks for reading, R. Doug. It was starting to drive me crazy.


----------



## Budo von Stahl

My FB fan page is my blog, so ya.  Lots of people visit it, but not many say anything back.


----------



## R. Doug

Reflecting on Photography.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Yep. Just posted two interviews with two indie ebook authors. Brian Kittrell and Jason Matthews. Also, I just put up an mp3 of a song I wrote called The LA Lights.
http://christopherbunn.com/


----------



## KatieKlein

Indie Authors Don't Count: http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/02/ebooks-dont-count.html

(A post about the new NYT ebook Bestseller List)


----------



## JL Bryan

The Haunted E-book Blog Tour continues with my Top 6 Ghosts from TV & Movies. Why 6? Because 10 would have been too long...


----------



## 13500

R. Doug said:


> Reflecting on Photography.


Nice post. You know, the Rule of Thirds can apply loosely to writing as well. It does provide a certain symmetry, doesn't it?

Love the photos.

Oh, I almost forgot. I was so caught up in R. Doug's photos, I forgot the reason I came here.

Romance Month starts today on Flash Fiction Fridays. First up, a story by Jeanette Fratto.

Check it out at:

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## JMelzer

I posted A Few Friendly Reminders for my fans to check out, because you know, sometimes people forget


----------



## R. Doug

Thank you, Karen.  Glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## Jennybeanses

I have a guest blog today from John Mierau, who talks about dipping into the indy stream.


----------



## Katie Salidas

I'm posting up a random series of notes from my writing class. They are a basic refresher but sometimes we need the reminder. 
Notes from writing class - Comma Splices.


----------



## chris.truscott

Amazon.com Review: Least Wanted
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/02/amazoncom-review-least-wanted.html


----------



## Guest

Book Trailers for Promotion, Yay or Nay?

Come by and chime in with your thoughts!


----------



## daringnovelist

For the 500th post on my blog -- which also coincides with #samplesunday, AND the first weekend in Chinese New Year -- I posted the very first story I ever sold to a professional market (or any market).

The Hot Bun Man, a story of food and generosity

Camille


----------



## KerylR

I unleashed my inner Bourdain on Outskirts Press today.

I'm sure most of the authors on this board already know they price way beyond the pale, but with any luck some novice out there just crossed them off their 'possible publishers' list.

http://topublishornotto.blogspot.com/ If you'd like to check it out.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I put up a brief about a farm well. 600 feet plus. 1000-1500 gallons a minute. They cost about 250k-350k to drill new these days. Think on that, the next time you buy a head of lettuce or a bag of salad. Farm Well

I also put up a song I wrote and recorded called The LA Lights.


----------



## chris.truscott

#samplesunday for my work in progress (editing now; May 2011 publication):
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/02/referendum-on-conscience-chapters-9-10.html

Reading List updated:
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2010/12/what-i-read-on-kindle.html

Review of "Identity Crisis":
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/02/amazoncom-review-identity-crisis.html


----------



## William Meikle

Guest blogger Steven Lockley talks about collaborations
http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2011/02/guest-blogger-steven-lockley-on.html


----------



## M.S. Verish

Stefanie Verish discusses the Value of a Snow Day.


----------



## William Meikle

Why I like apocalyptic fiction
http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2011/02/why-i-like-apocalyptic-fiction.html


----------



## Mark Adair

Just posted my latest entry to On the Way. If you've ever struggled with self-promo you will appreciate this post.

Cheers!


----------



## harpwriter

I've been struggling with time to fit everything in the last couple of weeks, with a few extra things on my plate, so I've been posting, but not updating here.

Today's post is a review of _Island of Secrets_. http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/02/island-of-secrets.html

Before that, Tammie Clarke Gibbs on writing time travel: http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/02/tammie-clarke-gibbs-on-writing-time.html

And before that, an announcement of the winner in my giveaway, and a video of the art gallery where I recently played, with my harp music in the background. http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/02/we-have-winner.html


----------



## John Hartness

This week's Sunday Spotlight is Jenny Pox by JL Bryan - AWESOME BOOK!

sorry for the yells...

http://johnhartness.com/2011/02/06/sunday-spotlight-jenny-pox/


----------



## Jennybeanses

Today on The Inner Bean: Guest Post: Kathleen Valentine--If I Can Do It for Others...

http://jennybeans.net/2011/02/07/guest-blog-kathleen-valentine-if-i-can-do-it-for-others/


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

We just started a blog but our dogs took over before we could post.
http://deadlyduoduhblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/bark-counter-bark.html
Obviously we need to get that dog trainer back in here.


----------



## daringnovelist

Some notes about yesterday's #samplesunday story "The Hot Bun Man", and a few more thoughts about making the leap from the lion's mouth....

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2011/02/story-notes-for-hot-bun-man.html

Camille


----------



## 13500

It's all about commonly misused words today on Bibliophilic Blather.

Please stop by @

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## bobavey

Victorine said:


> I posted yesterday, another Hook Victorine Challenge. I'm waiting for the go-ahead on my next one.
> 
> Vicki


I hear ya.


----------



## R. Doug

A Dip Recipe to Make Your Tongue Scream Both for More & Mercy


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

I post every Tuesday, Thursday, and Sunday about Dark Age and Medieval Wales (and Britain).  Pretty obscure, I admit!  Come check it out 

www.sarahwoodbury.com


----------



## Judi Coltman

I usually post a humor piece but have decided that I am expanding my fare and including reviews of indie books I have read and recipes I have tried from a cookbook that promises low cal/lowfat versions of my favorite comfort foods.

Yesterday I posted my first indie book review - Four Years From Home by Larry Enright. www.jcoltman.blogspot.com


----------



## Jennybeanses

Today on The Inner Bean I've got a guest post from Keith C. Blackmore on his decision to Go Indie.


----------



## William Meikle

Guest blogging at THE MONSTER FACTORY today. Why #vampires? http://www.khkoehler.com/?p=176

If you post a comment on this post between now and the end of February you'll be entered in a draw to win a free Kindle loaded with all the books I have published with Generation Next Publications


----------



## R. Doug

Read and commented, Willie.


----------



## harpwriter

Harps Then and Now http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/02/harps-then-and-now.html


----------



## chris.truscott

I updated the info page for my novel:
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2010/12/stumbling-forward-free-samples.html

Posted a review of The Take (it's awesome!):
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/02/amazoncom-review-definitely-noir.html

And updated my reading list:
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2010/12/what-i-read-on-kindle.html


----------



## Jon King

Lots of stuff lately that hasn't made it here. My review of McAfee's Saying Goodbye to the Sun, a rumination on my favorite zombie movie ever, a new microfiction anthology I'm tentatively embarking on...check it out.

http://jonslineofsight.blogspot.com


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Posted a note to my facebook page today at: http://tinyurl.com/4c7wb33


----------



## Jennybeanses

New on The Inner Bean from me: Quality Vs Quantity in Indie Publishing (in which I talk about Amanda Hocking and Charlaine Harris...)


----------



## Jennybeanses

Another awesome guest blog on The Inner Bean: Jake Bible--Podcasting My Novel


----------



## 13500

Do you know the difference between anti-social and asocial? Which one is usually correct?

Go to http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com for the answer.

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Latest giveaway: Nicola Baird's Coconut Wireless
http://ereader-freebies.blogspot.com/2011/02/kindle-book-giveaway-5-copies-of.html


----------



## bobavey

I once had a blog. It got lost. I'm thinking about creating a new one.


----------



## R. Doug

A Tale of Woe and Misfortune Unlike Any Other


----------



## Gerald

A new blog post on procrastination. There some great featured blog posts too.

http://geraldhornsby.wordpress.com/2011/02/09/procrastinating-prevaricating-postpone-put-off-prorogue-yes-it-is-a-word-and-other-things-beginning-with-p/


----------



## R. Doug

Now here's a real kick. My old agent, Christina J. Brady of the old Anita Diamant Literary Agency, read my blog about her attempts to sell my second novel and left a comment. How cool is that?


----------



## Jennybeanses

Today on The Inner Bean: Isaac Sweeney--This Isn't the Wrong Dream


----------



## AnnetteL

Interview with Joanna Penn, author of the new thriller,_ Pentecost_ (available on Kindle) and the woman behind The Creative Penn, a great resource for writers: http://blog.annettelyon.com/2011/02/author-interview-joanna-penn.html


----------



## isaacsweeney

Jennybeanses said:


> Today on The Inner Bean: Isaac Sweeney--This Isn't the Wrong Dream


Yay me! Thanks!


----------



## KatieKlein

My first review is in! http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/02/my-first-review-as-indie.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I'm continuing my series on advice to indie authors from indie authors: http://www.parlezmoiblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## harpwriter

I don't have the exact address handy, but I was excited to have Sarah Woodbury guest post about the Scottish-Welsh connection, as her books and mine are set in very close to the same time and place, and the histories of both countries at the time greatly affected by Edward I (Longshanks) of England. http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Just posted about my goody two shoes daughter, and how we need to work on building her street cred.

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/02/caution-rule-follower.html


----------



## CaitLondon

I need to update more, but did one for Valentine's Day. I run 3, but basically just keep up this one.

http://caitlondon.blogspot.com/2011/02/early-valentines-day.html


----------



## R. Doug

The Photo Clinic is Open


----------



## Chris Northern

Yes. At least, now the answer is yes.

I put up a short piece for anyone who drops buy at forwardviewmirror.blogspot.com - I don't post often and when I do it's a mishmash of stuff. This is the first time I mention my writing, in fact, and then only to say "Sorry, next book not ready yet, working on it," and give a piece of short fiction instead. Even that piece is just a kind of note to myself; more a memory aid for an idea I may explore later.


----------



## ToniL

My cat posts Monday-Friday to his blog 

www.catsbooksmorecats.blogspot.com

Rocco pontificates on a number of subjects so you are welcome to come check him out! (Just dont' post that he's handsome...please...his head is swollen up enough!)


----------



## tim290280

I've just started my blog for my pseudonym that I'll be writing under:
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/

Only a couple of posts so far, basically an introduction to my blog and author pseudonym.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Today's advice for indie authors comes from Michael Wallace: http://parlezmoiblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/forfrom-indie-authors-michael-wallace.html


----------



## 13500

It's a bonus TWO romance flash fiction stories on Bibliophilic Blather.

Stop by for some great quick reads.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## matt youngmark

In addition to my author blog, I also blog over at favoritethingever.com -- today's post combines two of my favorite subjects: They Might Be Giants and SCIENCE. http://www.favoritethingever.com/2011/02/they-might-be-teaching-your-children/


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Just posted an interview with Brian Drake, thriller writer and salmon cake aficionado.


----------



## daringnovelist

I posted about "trunk stories" and the value of going through them once in a while. Also a fluffy romantic/crime flash story for Sample Sunday.

What have you got in your trunk?

Balancing Act a gal, a guy and a jewel theft.

Camille


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

I've got an interview with author Helen Smith.

http://www.jasonga.com/interview-helen-smith-131.html

Helen is also offering a number of free copies of her new novella, _The Three Sisters_ - details on how to enter the draw are at the end of the interview.


----------



## Alain Gomez

I just started a blog! I'm quite excited. The latest post is on impatience when selling: http://bookbrouhaha.blogspot.com/2011/02/curse-of-impatience.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In honor of Valentine's Day, I posted a Valentine to my readers: http://networkedblogs.com/eerYX


----------



## M.S. Verish

Matthew has posted a blog about the new HBO series: _A Game of Thrones_

Fantasy T.V.


----------



## Aidan

overhauled the blog today - for anyone that's interested there's a blog post about book covers.

http://neonandnapalm.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I wrote the About me and my booklist for my blog today. Quite proud as I really suck at thinking of things to write about myself...

http://kiasreading.blogspot.com/


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Yep. Just posted an interview I did with Nell Gavin, author of Threads: The Reincarnation of Anne Boleyn.


----------



## harpwriter

I posted tomorrow's Valentine's Day tribute to the Good Sir James, who was fighting the battle of Skaithmuir in the Borders region of Scotland against a force twice the size of his own, on Valentine's Day of 1316. http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/02/happy-valentines-day-to-good-sir-james.html


----------



## isaacsweeney

My pub blog announcing distribution of The Betrayal of Times of Peace and Prosperity.

http://gonedogpress.wordpress.com/2011/02/14/the-betrayal-coming-soon-to-major-online-bookstores/


----------



## 13500

Who cares about hearts and flowers? This Valentine's Day, I'm focusing on what I really love -- BOOKS.

Join me in a discussion of our favorite books and the chance to win a Kindle copy of _A Whisper to a Scream_ as my Valentine to you at my blog, Bibliophilic Blather.

Here's the link:

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## JRTomlin

harpwriter said:


> I posted tomorrow's Valentine's Day tribute to the Good Sir James, who was fighting the battle of Skaithmuir in the Borders region of Scotland against a force twice the size of his own, on Valentine's Day of 1316. http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/02/happy-valentines-day-to-good-sir-james.html


Yay. Reading about Sir James! I'm so there!

I made your address into a clickie and put you on my follow list. 

Edit: And I did post on my blog today about whether or not to use a pseudonym.


----------



## R. Doug

Movie review of The Social Network.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/02/10-pounds-of-apathy.html


----------



## daringnovelist

I posted something about the value of reading to a writer -- in particular it's use as a Primo Procrastination Tool (that destroys other distractions).

A book will always help you snap out of reality.

Camille


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

I haven't blogged in ages, but maybe I'm getting back on the horse. Yesterday, I posted a blog with David Farland's Daily Kick on "The Dangers of Self-Publishing." He was kind enough to mention me out of the blue as a positive example:

http://sciencefictionfantasybooks.net/david-farland-on-the-dangers-of-self-publishing-in-which-he-mentions-me-as-a-positive-example/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I wrote a blog about ebooks, ereaders and epublishers but decided to split it in two parts because of the length.
here is part 1


----------



## AnnetteL

Up today: why literacy skills are more important than ever for kids.

http://bit.ly/efL7Ev


----------



## Aris Whittier

I just posted about this awesome painting I found at the thrift store for $10 bucks&#8230;check it out and let me know if you think it was a good deal&#8230; 

http://awhittier.blogspot.com/


----------



## daringnovelist

Still musing on reading and the value it has for the writer -- tonights episode:

Reading Dorothy L. Sayers, and Some Thoughts on Old-Fashioned Modernism.

Camille


----------



## AlexSeverin

My recent blog post is a short article, followed by a vignette, both on the subject of Black Dahlia Murder, one of my obsessions.

You can read it here -

http://vampire-erotica-stories.blogspot.com

- Alex.


----------



## LCEvans

Distress Call. New post to A Moose Walked Into A Bar. http://amoosewalkedintoabar.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Keryl Raist is the featured author on today's blog: http://parlezmoiblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/forfrom-indie-authors-keryl-raist.html


----------



## 13500

I explore some vocabulary words today on "Editing for Grammarphobes."

Please stop by. Here's the link.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## R. Doug

The View From Atop Diamond Head


----------



## theraven

I blogged about having confidence enough to submit and the West Virginia's Writers contest.

http://theselfrescueprincess.wordpress.com/


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I just posted a pretty interesting interview with Andre Jute.


----------



## tim290280

I've added a couple of posts. One is a review of James Rollins' book The Doomsday Book, the review is also on Goodreads. The other post is a few satirical comments I have about e-books: E-books - A New Hope.

Please leave any comments you have about either. I'd like to hear what others think.

Also I have a short story that I'll publish there when I get a chance to edit it. It would be good to hear what people think of that, so stay tuned.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Today's post is all about Self-Publishing & Marketing Advice - What I've learned this past year.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Katie Salidas said:


> Today's post is all about Self-Publishing & Marketing Advice - What I've learned this past year.


Everyone should read your blog post. Great info for us beginners (especially those of us with limited time due to day jobs). Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My Advice for Indie Authors series continue with Christopher Truscott: http://parlezmoiblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/forfrom-indie-authors-christopher.html


----------



## AnneKAlbert

I asked (and answered) the question WHY BLOG? at http://piedmont-island-trilogy.blogspot.com/2011/02/why-blog.html


----------



## Joel Arnold

Today, my blog features a guest post by mystery writer Michael Allan Mallory. Come and take a look!

http://joelarnold.livejournal.com/69914.html


----------



## Guest

I just posted to my blog this morning after a several month delay.


----------



## A.R. Williams

Why I Will Self Publish


----------



## daringnovelist

Tonight's post: Dialog Tags - "Fear Them Not" Said She.

Camille


----------



## Katie Salidas

Mark Feggeler said:


> Everyone should read your blog post. Great info for us beginners (especially those of us with limited time due to day jobs). Thanks!


Thanks Mark. I really hope it helps others out.


----------



## R. Doug

Where writers get their ideas in Playing "What If...?" With History.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My blog post today is _*The times they are "e"-changing!*_ http://networkedblogs.com/esoRV


----------



## 13500

KB's own Margaret Lake, aka Gertie Kindle, is featured on Flash Fiction Fridays today. It is a lovely story. You won't want to miss it.

Please stop by Bibliophilic Blather to check it out.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

As always, thanks for reading.

Karen


----------



## Mark Feggeler

New post about the toys of childhood!

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/02/dog-giraffe-and-32-naked-barbies.html


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Ja wohl. Ken. Si. Oui. Yes.

An interview with a Texan. Dang. I forgot to ask him if he was in favor of secession from the Union.


----------



## Justin Jordan

Yep!

In fact, this is the 42nd day in a row that I've updated my fiction blog, where all of my first draft prose stuff dwells.

I'm actually pretty pleased with that, as consistancy tends to be a problem of mine, so string together that many days is a small but significant accomplishment for me. I'm still not hitting the numbers I want, but I've completed four short stories and twelve thousand words of a novel this year, which is pretty good.

Especially since one alledgedly short story ended up being eleven thousand words.

You can have a look here: http://hyperpulp5000.blogspot.com/


----------



## zstopper

New post about the derivation of the phrase "gang of spielers."

http://zombiestop.wordpress.com


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

My 2011 resolution for my blog was to post at least twice a week. Sometimes I'm hitting it more than that. There used to be days where I had no visitors. That is no longer the case. I even have other blogs now that link to mine. It's the little things in life that make me so happy. I'll probably post tomorrow. I'm thinking that the post is going to be about how hard it has been for me to define the genre of Belvoir. Any thoughts on that one, somebody let know. Multiple genre personality disorder at peelingcheek.wordpress.com. I've already picked out the title.


----------



## Andre Jute

Eva Gabrielsson starts her Church of St Stieg Larsson of the Millennium with a goat sacrifice http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/559

Yesterday
The missing Swiss bank code: being interviewed by Christopher Bunn
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/548

Older
Bennett Cerf & Eliding Ellipsis, dancing mistress of Time -- a review of a novel about the poet Emily Dickinson's life by indie author Patricia Sierra
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/523

I also appeared on another blog:
http://christopherbunn.com/?page_id=204
Extract:
_However, what about the grand exit? What would you like to be known for when you leave this little planet?
_*I have a statue in front of my old school already for political activities. At nine feet it is under life size. I would like them to make it bigger, and to bulge more realistically at the crotch.
*


----------



## tim290280

I posted another book review last night for Steven L Hawk's first novel.
Read it here.

There was an inner need to redress some of the points raised in a media article about the fate of Borders and Angus and Robertson in Australia. So I wrote a post on it. My favourite part is the basic maths fail that people have.

I've also just finished Lee Goldberg's new book and will have a review for it soon. Suffice to say for now that I enjoyed it and am looking forward to more in the series.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

http://networkedblogs.com/euKGo See


Spoiler



raw chicken


 in the nude!


----------



## Marian Allen

Every. Single. Day.

Today, I posted about how much fun I'm having on this forum and the one for Echelon Press authors.

I also posted how to add a PubIt button to your blog that links to all your books rather than just one. The permalink, should you care to use it, is http://www.marianallen.com/2011/02/saturday-with-fora/.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

Marian Allen said:


> Every. Single. Day.
> 
> Today, I posted about how much fun I'm having on this forum and the one for Echelon Press authors.
> 
> I also posted how to add a PubIt button to your blog that links to all your books rather than just one. The permalink, should you care to use it, is http://www.marianallen.com/2011/02/saturday-with-fora/.


Thanks for sharing that link Marian. My book is not yet on Barnes and Noble. Hopefully soon, though. I don't post every day. So congrats to you. But my 2011 resolution was to post at least twice a week. I usually get in at least 2-3 posts a week now. Today's post is about multiple genre personality (dis)order.


----------



## JMelzer

I did some Saturday Morning Number Crunching over on my blog, talking about my eBook sales and whatnot.


----------



## KerylR

Posted my review of our very own Bards and Sages' The Doom Guardian today.

And am now researching for my next post on self publishing with Lightning Source.

www.topublishornotto.blogspot.com


----------



## Marian Allen

Shelia, I loved your post on multiple genre disorder! I have the same problem. If I have to choose one label for a book or story collection, I go all Sophie's Choice and dither my brains out. 

Thanks for the Quiet link. It's lovely!

MA


----------



## daringnovelist

I just posted an excerpt from my screenplay for Sample Sunday.

The Scenic Route.

Camille


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My Advice for Indie Authors series continues with Alain Gomez: http://networkedblogs.com/ex2Ew

Yesterday author Anne Rice talked about this series on her Facebook page and posted a link. The blog got HUNDREDS of hits from her post. She wrote:
_"Here's a link to her very impressive blog. She's talking about self publishing. Should be of interest to all of us. It is quite a wonderful site, and there is some invaluable info here offered to authors who are contemplating going independent. Kathleen's posts on other topics on our page here are always excellent, substantive and responsible and enlightening."_


----------



## Marian Allen

I just posted a response to a challenge. My result is a flash fiction story featuring penguins, a cantina, the Scotch recently found under the floorboards of Ernest Shackleton's shack in Antarctica and true love. It's called http://www.marianallen.com/2011/02/sample-sunday-for-a-few-bottles-more/ For A Few Bottles More.


----------



## OliviaD

I just posted a sample Sunday post to Blogger. I'm hoping to have more time to post real blogs in the near future and looking forward to reading some of my fellow authors' blogs. Olivia Darnell's Doodles @ http://oddoliviadarnelldoodles.blogspot.com/


----------



## rudykerkhoven

It's been 6 months to the day since my first ebook went live, and here are my thoughts and sales...

http://kerkhoven.wordpress.com/2011/02/20/six-months-to-the-day/


----------



## Andre Jute

Kathleen Valentine said:


> My Advice for Indie Authors series continues with Alain Gomez: http://networkedblogs.com/ex2Ew
> 
> Yesterday author Anne Rice talked about this series on her Facebook page and posted a link. The blog got HUNDREDS of hits from her post. She wrote:
> _"Here's a link to her very impressive blog. She's talking about self publishing. Should be of interest to all of us. It is quite a wonderful site, and there is some invaluable info here offered to authors who are contemplating going independent. Kathleen's posts on other topics on our page here are always excellent, substantive and responsible and enlightening."_


Yo, Kathleen, I posted your two samples to my Facebook page. 
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001991786309&sk=wall
I'm a bit new to this, so tell me if that is not what the Facebook button is for, if you want your material taken down.


----------



## tim290280

Last night I posted a review of The Dead Man: Face of Evil by Lee Goldberg and William Rabkin. I was lucky enough to get an advanced copy of this novella that comes out today. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I took a break from all the writing blogs and posted pictures of some phenomenal icebergs in Lake Michigan: http://parlezmoiblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/icebergs-in-lake-michigan.html


----------



## Jennybeanses

I have a guest blog today by A.M. Harte on Being Indie.

More than an Author: On Being Indie by A.M. Harte


----------



## 13500

Political words and their definitions is the blog topic today.

Check it out at :
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## Marian Allen

I posted a great writing exercise at my blog, http://www.marianallen.com/2011/02/writers-tools-what-dont-you-know/ and another, similar but different one at http://writetype.blogspot.com/2011/02/all-purpose-exercise.html


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

My husband is on our blog today posting about "lying" to the Census. It's funny stuff and you get to see him with bed hair.
http://deadlyduoduhblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/lying-to-us-census-bureau.html


----------



## MrPLD

Mmm... I see I'm going to have to work on our (Elita and myself) blog, now that the new website is running


----------



## JMelzer

I have a guest post today on my blog from Jake Bible, who stops by to talk about eBooks and publishing.

Jake Bible - I Am My Own Man


----------



## JRMurdock

I posted on my blog about quitting the darn facebook games. http://jrmurdock.com/2011/02/20/i-will-no-longer-contribute-to-the-noise/

Now, I'm back to writing in my spare time vs wasting my time


----------



## Michelle Muto

I'm not great at updating, but I posted a true short story: Thief of Hearts, (http://wp.me/psaSI-9f) which is the story of how we adopted a dog we rescued.


----------



## R. Doug

My (soon to be) World Famous Thin Crust Pizza Dough Recipe: To Quote Homer: "Pizza? DOH?"


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Just posted a new one about the advance of television and what it means to my perceived health status and sense of well-being. Titled "Just Ask Your Gyneopthacologist."

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/02/just-ask-your-gyneopthacologist.html


----------



## Marian Allen

Mystery author Geraldine Evans is at my blog today, talking about how she made video trailers for her books. I think it's something even I can do!

MA


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Just posted an interview with paranormal comedy writer Jennifer Rainey. She also likes maple-glazed chicken (important point for me). Yum. Oh, and if you click through to her band's Myspace page, that's her singing Powderfinger.


----------



## Jennybeanses

I've got a guest blog today on The Inner Bean with our very own Karly Kirkpatrick. http://jennybeans.net/2011/02/22/guest-blog-karly-kirkpatrick-staking-my-claim/


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

I posted an interview with Michael Crane, author of (among other things) Lessons and Other Morbid Drabbles.

http://www.jasonga.com/author-interview-michael-crane-193.html


----------



## JRTomlin

And Jennybeanses is on MY blog today talking about being a control freak (which I don't believe  ).


----------



## Tonya

Every day is a great blog day about indie publishing!! http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/ We post real numbers of indie vs using a publisher.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My blog today is about Marketing & Promotion: http://networkedblogs.com/eEoUH


----------



## 13500

Did you know that the word is memento, not momento?

I blog about a few of these in "Editing for Grammarphobes" today.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## JRTomlin

I have a post today on KB author Jenny Hudock's blog on how to co-author (or how I do it anyway  ).

Thanks Jennybeanses.


----------



## Jennybeanses

I was just posting my link to J.R. Tomlin's great post on co-authoring, but she beat me to it! ^^^^


----------



## Amanda Brice

I interviewed indie author Miriam Wenger-Landis today at the Fictionistas blog. Miriam is a former professional ballerina who then worked as an assistant editor at Hyperion and now works in the books department at Amazon.

And now she has a fabulous self-published YA novel about life in a ballet boarding school.

http://www.fictionistas.blogspot.com


----------



## RachelHowzell

The next installment of The Life of a Chapter is up!! And if you are a geek and you like robots and live performances and live in Los Angeles, I know a cool place you can go. Stop on by: http://www.writinginmycar.blogspot.com.

Rachel


----------



## JRTomlin

Jennybeanses said:


> I was just posting my link to J.R. Tomlin's great post on co-authoring, but she beat me to it! ^^^^


*grin* I'm occasionally efficient, Jenny. Thanks for the opportunity to guest blog!


----------



## spiritualtramp

JRTomlin said:


> I have a post today on KB author Jenny Hudock's blog on how to co-author (or how I do it anyway  ).
> 
> Thanks Jennybeanses.


Very good post. My latest (non pre-sale related) post was a review. http://www.scottroche.com/thoughts/2011/02/15/review-peace-lord-of-the-red-planet/


----------



## R. Doug

People who never visit the sites in their respective local areas.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Some Things I've Learned from Superstars.


----------



## KatieKlein

Met my sales goal for the month! http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/02/quick-sales-update.html


----------



## Talia Jager

I decided to start a new blog. My regular one was both for writing and personal stuff, that had to go. Now, I have a just writing one and a just personal one


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Hi everyone! I posted this last night but had to fix some of the formatting today:

E-book giveaway for _The Right Path_ by Debra Smith and David Small


----------



## David Derrico

I was in one of "those" moods yesterday, so I did a bit of a funny, off-topic post: a humorous "Grammar Guide" in Q&A format, covering several of my grammatical pet peeves!

http://www.davidderrico.com/grammar-guide/


----------



## ReflexiveFire

Yesterday I posted a blog about mortar systems along with pictures of myself firing them in Afghanistan. I'm building up a decent backlog of posts about weapons, tactics, camouflage, ect, that thriller writers might find of some use.

http://reflexivefire.wordpress.com/


----------



## TheSFReader

Beeing for once an author (of a few hundred words tale though), I profit to tell about it here ;-)
Is Amazon a new Gatekeeper ?


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

[size=12pt]The other day I wrote about changes big and small at Wysardessence: A Fantasist's Reality, and posted an image of the new cover design for *The Ryel Saga*.

CK


----------



## lstrange

I have a great bit up from my wonderful editor (and great writer in her own right) Nerine Dorman.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

BOOK REVIEW: _The Losing Role_ by Steve Anderson


----------



## MrPLD

I'm trying to be the blogger on our WWW site - but often it's a bit tedious wondering what to write about, yet strangely I'll scratch down a few thousand words a day with ease around the forums, usually full of opinion, spite and drama.


----------



## HelenSmith

I wrote about my experiments with format and pricing.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I started a new blog that lists books for sale on Kindle.  I've had lots of traffic so I'm happy for my friends who listed their books.


----------



## Sharlow

I just blogged about my first year of sale results. http://targoun.wordpress.com/2011/02/24/a-year-in-review/

It's been an interesting year as an Indy.


----------



## Jon King

My first-ever Oscar picks. Feel free to complain in the comments if you feel differently!

http://jonslineofsight.blogspot.com/2011/02/my-oscar-picks-2011.html


----------



## Jennybeanses

Today I had two posts go live. One, a guest blog from Jen Bluekissed on Writing Erotica

and just now, some thoughts from me on why I think I might need a deadline.


----------



## xandy3

Posted my book Trailer on my blog!

http://wp.me/pIJeA-3D


----------



## Katie Salidas

Still running my series on "Writing" This weeks topic has been punctuation.

A primer on punctuation

The Comma

The Apostrophe


----------



## daringnovelist

I wrote about The Fuel That Drives A Story.

Camille


----------



## R. Doug

One of the times I flew on a Shuttle Training Mission with pictures.


----------



## Katie Salidas

A small rant about my hatred for CAPTCHA and a suggestion to those using Blogger.

CAPTCHA, Oh, how I hate you!!


----------



## Skate

I have a blog in the form of a diary, written by one of my characters. Today is 'Day 8'.

http://treespeaker.blogspot.com/2011/02/day-8.html


----------



## JMelzer

I posted a blog this morning about a promotion I'm doing for my upcoming novel, Escape. Folks can get a free eBook of original, previously unpublished stories from 6 great authors when they pre-order a copy.

The Mother Load Is Here


----------



## 13500

Romance month draws to a close today on Flash Fiction Fridays with two interesting tales.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

If anyone is interested in contributing in the upcoming months, here are the themes and deadlines.

FLASH FICTION FRIDAYS

Themes and Deadlines

March 2011, Comedy, Due 2/28

April 2011, Spring Fever, Due 3/28

May 2011, Parenthood, Due 5/2

June 2011, Escape, Due 5/30

July 2011, Summer, Due 6/27

August 2011, Pets, Due 8/1

September 2011, Getting Schooled, Due 8/29

October 2011, Nightmares, Due 10/3

November 2011, Travel, Due 11/1

December 2011, Winter, Due 11/28

Remember, 500 words or less. Send your submissions to [email protected] Put "Flash Fiction Fridays" in the subject line and include a short bio with your story. Please sign up to follow Bibliophilic Blather, so we can build our online writing community.

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Just posted an interview with author Borislava Borissova, all the way from Bulgaria. No, I didn't travel there to do the interview. There are these things called the internet and email, which I used to my advantage. Though, I would like to visit that country. The Black Sea area is supposed to be quite beautiful.


----------



## bnapier

I always value new readers and TRY to post at least every other day. There's quite a bit of miscellany on mine, but it's manly about my experiences with the writing world...it often gets rather crazy. For instance, today's entry discussed the pomotion of my self pubbed book, the approaching release of another book through a small press, and my lengthy venture towards finally releasing my comic book.

Swing by and say hi, why don't ya?

Ghosts in Parentheses


----------



## Jennybeanses

Are you taking yourself just a little too seriously? Inquiring minds wanna know...I wanna know.

Why So Serious?


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Cruising right along with the For/From Indie Authors Series we have Tammie Clarke Gibbs today: http://parlezmoiblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/forfrom-indie-authors-tammie-clarke.html


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Made a post about what I have been reading in the week I didn't show my face and put up a small review of Pretty Little Liars which I finished last night.

http://kiasreading.blogspot.com/


----------



## MegHarris

A short post, "Writing is a business": http://ellenfisherjournal.blogspot.com/2011/02/writing-is-business.html


----------



## VFurnas

Life for me by me, is my blog. It is the poetry, essays and random thoughts I have for the day.

This week was a tough birthday, 36...made me think back to life changing moments. 
http://life4mebyme.blogspot.com/2011/02/lions-god-and-turning-40.html


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I'm still working on mine. I added a form for authors and readers to fill out. I don't know if it will work or not. It was my first time at adding HTML stuff to a page. I'm new at it...

http://thecozycornerreadingroom.blogspot.com


----------



## harpwriter

JRTomlin said:


> Yay. Reading about Sir James! I'm so there!
> 
> I made your address into a clickie and put you on my follow list.
> 
> Edit: And I did post on my blog today about whether or not to use a pseudonym.


Thank you! (Sorry, I've been trying to stick to more writing these last couple weeks, and didn't see this.)

Today's post is about Castle Tioram, with my Picture in the Sidebar feature. I also put up a new poll about which Scottish castles you'd liek to visit. As there are about 3,000, I didn't list them all, but feel free to leave a comment if you'd like to visit one of the 2,995 I didn't list!


----------



## daringnovelist

I posted an excerpt from my YA swashbuckler/horse story The Adventure of Anna the Great - "The Royal Stableboy"

Camille


----------



## Marian Allen

Today is Sample Sunday but, instead of a sample, I posted a flash fiction piece that was originally published on the label of cans of Story House Coffee. Here's the link to it: Burning Ambition.

Mondays are usually about the writing process or writing life.
Tuesdays are often guests but sometimes miscellaneous, and I post every Tuesday at Fatal Foodies.
Wednesdays are usually about food.
Thursdays are miscellaneous.
Fridays are usually recommendations of web sites, movies, books or what-have-you.
Saturdays are usually miscellaneous. Yesterday was a link to the responders to Chuck Wendig's flash fiction challenge at Terrible Minds

MA


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I made a second blog today, one about games and other stuff I like to do beside reading  first one is about a game coming out next week that I'm really exited for!
http://kiasotherstuff.blogspot.com/

btw, anyone who sees any errors in the pieces please correct me.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

Haven't posted to my own blog this week, but my husband and I are being hosted in the UK. Ta, Nigel.
http://nigelpbird.blogspot.com/2011/02/dancing-together-mike-nettleton-and.html


----------



## daringnovelist

I just posted the "Story Notes" for my sample sunday excerpt. (I always do an "about the story" post for the next day.)

Story Notes - Becoming an Autonomous, Moral Grown Up.

Camille


----------



## JRTomlin

Posted a "Sunday Sample" from Wings of Evil. 

http://jeannetomlin.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Posted about not having enough time to write.

*Negative Blockage:* http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/02/negative-blockage.html


----------



## R. Doug

White balancing for sunny versus shady photography: 'Tween Sun and Shade-Outdoor White Balancing


----------



## Katie Salidas

This week on my Self-Editing series, I'm focusing on Dialogue.

The first post is already up, subsequent posts will be on Wednesday and Friday.

Notes from Writing Class - Dialogue Tagging.


----------



## garryg

I've only recently started blogging, my latest post was last Wednesday, Expectations of free ebooks, but I'm hoping to update it today!

I'm not sure I've quite got the hang of it yet


----------



## bnapier

I just wanted to give a quick thanks to those of you that have wndered over to my blog, having discovered it here on the Kindleboards.  I appreciate not only the new traffic, but the comments as well.

Thanks!

www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com - Ghosts in Parentheses


----------



## tim290280

I was inspired by Shane's blog posts The Grand Conversation and had to write a post:

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/02/e-books-publishers-strike-back.html


----------



## William Meikle

Last chance to win a kindle preloaded with my ebooks. Comment on any post in my blogcrawl to enter http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/


----------



## 13500

I blogged about how all of us can learn a great lesson from Oscar winner David Seidler, the writer of "The King's Speech," today on "Editing for Grammarphobes."

Check it out at:

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Just posted a song I wrote called The Wintercold. You can snag the audio file if you want, so feel free to grab it. When it comes to my music, I'm all free.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I got all political on my blog this morning. Sometimes, enough is enough!

http://redcrossofgold.blogspot.com/


----------



## KerylR

Book review of the Magpie's Secret is up over at my blog.

www.http://topublishornotto.blogspot.com


----------



## bnapier

Today's post actually deals with my slow decision-making process to self publish and some views on the state of self publishing itself.

http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/2011/02/28/inevitability/


----------



## Judi Coltman

New post today where I ponder and pontificate on the value of a Wedge Salad. www.jcoltman.blogspot.com


----------



## Marian Allen

The wonderful Joseph Robert Lewis is guesting at my blog today, talking about the world he built and why he built it that way. Lewis is an indie author of great talent. I invite you to drop by and see what he has to say about his series-of-series. I've read and loved his sf stand-alone, HEIRS OF MARS, and I'm currently reading and loving his steampunk The Burning Sky, part of his Halcyon series. I call his post Fun With Gasbags.

MA


----------



## William Meikle

Posted details and reviews of my vampire trilogy in print and ebook
http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2011/03/my-vampire-trilogy-in-print-and-ebook.html


----------



## Craig

Yes, I have. Book giveaway begins today!
http://stcelibartpress.blogspot.com/


----------



## chris.truscott

Nearly Done!
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/03/nearly-done.html

Included some really cruddy photos taken with my BlackBerry, too. 

Post outlines final few steps before I publish my second novel.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Yes, I did today...

http://thecozycornerreadingroom.blogspot.com

and

http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com


----------



## 13500

Passed or Past? Do you know the difference?

I explore this topic on "Editing for Grammarphobes" today at my blog, Bibliophilic Blather.

Please stop by.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## JRTomlin

I posted a blog entry on "What is a good Ebook cover?" on my blog last night. It is something that is important but less discussed than it should be. What is it that makes a good ebook cover?

I'd love comments on this topic.


----------



## AnnetteL

For those confused on all the genre jargon, a genre primer:

http://blog.annettelyon.com/2011/02/genre-primer.html


----------



## J Dean

Posted twice yesterday.  Talked about starting a short non-fiction book.


----------



## R. Doug

In the Shadow of an Active Volcano, with pictures.


----------



## DDScott

I posted today on *Your Time is Your Money * - vital questions every writer/author needs to ask themselves - on my *WG2E site (The Writers Guide to Epublishing)*.

Also posted a fabulous tribute and thought provoking discussion on *It's All About The Readers * - why authors should focus more on their readers than the traditional publishing industry - at *The Naked Hero*

Happy Commenting!!!


----------



## William Meikle

Are my vampires too much like vampires?
http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2011/03/are-my-vampires-too-much-like-vampires.html


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Just posted an interview with indie author Sandee Watkins. She's from Tuscaloosa County, Alabama. I must say, the name of that county is pure poetry. Makes me want to write a song.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I'm needing some authors to answer my interview questions so I can post them on my blog. Also a feature author would be good too! And guest blogs, and poetry and book links...Any takers?

http://thecozycornerreadingroom.blogspot.com


----------



## DDScott

Brianna Lee McKenzie said:


> I'm needing some authors to answer my interview questions so I can post them on my blog. Also a feature author would be good too! And guest blogs, and poetry and book links...Any takers?
> 
> http://thecozycornerreadingroom.blogspot.com


I'd be more than happy to help fill your interview spots, feature author slots, or whatever you'd like me to do. Just message me here on the Boards, and I'll help you!!!

Very nice blog, btw!


----------



## J Dean

I've just put up a review of Joe Hill's Heart Shaped Box HERE


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I just posted a song I wrote and recorded called "Overboard."


----------



## Julia March

I just wrote a post about indie publishing now compared with indie music in 1990 & indie computing in 2000. http://www.juliamarch.com/?p=152

Julia


----------



## Mark Feggeler

I just posted a new entry to my blog in which I express my deep-rooted longing for a lost love.

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/03/baby-come-back.html


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

DDScott said:


> I'd be more than happy to help fill your interview spots, feature author slots, or whatever you'd like me to do. Just message me here on the Boards, and I'll help you!!!
> 
> Very nice blog, btw!


Thanks so much, DD! I just sent a you message.


----------



## Jennybeanses

I posted this morning about my struggle against Smashwords premium catalog forcing my hand against pricing.

http://jennybeans.net/2011/03/03/the-goblin-market-99-it-is-then/


----------



## Marian Allen

I'm sorry for your trouble, Jennybeanses, but I'm happy for me--I _did_ snag a copy of Goblin Market at $.99!


----------



## Jennybeanses

Marian Allen said:


> I'm sorry for your trouble, Jennybeanses, but I'm happy for me--I _did_ snag a copy of Goblin Market at $.99!


I'm so glad you got one, Marian.  Thank you. As for the trouble, I figure everything happens for a reason.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Yeah, I just posted an old rock song I wrote and recorded called Camera.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Two posts in two days:

Book Review: _The Marlowe Conspiracy_
Author Interview: CE Grundler (_Last Exit In New Jersey_)


----------



## R. Doug

Blame it on Rio, Pyrat's of the Caribbean, and Sex on the Beach.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Jason W. Chan is the Indie Author of the Day on my blog today: http://networkedblogs.com/f1LgM


----------



## J Dean

Wow!  I don't know what caused it, but I had a big spike in blog views yesterday and today!

Quite cool!


----------



## KatieKlein

Posted the cover of my newest ebook at http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/03/cover-reveal.html.


----------



## 13500

Comedy Month begins on Flash Fiction Fridays today with a great piece from KB author L.C. Evans.

Check it out at:

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Everyone needs a chuckle every now and then, right?

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## Jack Wallen

Just posted an article I wrote about the ebook price "wars". http://monkeypantz.net/?p=219


----------



## J Dean

Threw on another blog post today for Kindle Ebook week, for the purpose of letting people know that the first book in my series will be free that week.


----------



## bnapier

New post up today...a link to my newest poem, published in Sea Giraffe Magazine, and some insights iinto EVERYTHING from Neil deGrasse Tyson:

http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/


----------



## bnapier

Brianna Lee McKenzie said:


> I'm needing some authors to answer my interview questions so I can post them on my blog. Also a feature author would be good too! And guest blogs, and poetry and book links...Any takers?
> 
> http://thecozycornerreadingroom.blogspot.com


I'd love to take part. Just message me on here. I'm a published poet and am always looking for a way to get more people interested in the craft!


----------



## Katie Salidas

Continuing my self-editing series. Today's topic, Names & Dialogue.
http://www.katiesalidas.com/2011/03/notes-from-writing-class-names-dialogue.html


----------



## Philip Chen

I just posted all the reviews I have received on non-Amazon US platforms on my blog at http://fallingstar1970.wordpress.com


----------



## Andre Jute

Published a song lyric from my screenplay for composers to work with and several other pieces:
Music & lyrics
Pride & Recruitment
Respect for what? Part duh.
Respect for what? Part ego.
Supersoundbites: Faking It - Accounts of the General Genetics Corporation by Keith Brooke
Eva Gabrielsson starts her Church of St Stieg Larsson of the Millennium Trini- er, Trilogy with a goat sacrifice

See them all at http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/


----------



## thejosh86

I just stared a blog AND did a post. I am multitasker.


----------



## JRTomlin

A few days ago someone posted a comment on my blog asking why I thought reviews, especially Amazon reviews, were important. Today I made a post answering that question: Reviews--why they are important.

For a writer it tends to be a "duh, of course they're important" but looking at it from the point of view of a reader, I don't think it's always obvious why they should put themselves out there -- rising someone saying they're stupid or don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## theraven

I decided to start doing reviews and on Wednesday posted my first 'specialized' review. The first review is on _We Interrupt This Date_.

I included a note to explain my method. _Disclaimer:_ The reviews I post on The Self Rescue Princess won't be the usual style of book review that talks about all the points and elements of a novel. My intention is to focus on heroines that I believe exemplify the spirit and character of a self-rescuing princess or are on their way to achieving that status.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My For/From Indie Authors seris continues with Lindsay Buroker: http://parlezmoiblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/forfrom-indie-authors-lindsay-buroker.html


----------



## Cheryl Shireman

Just wrote this article today...
*Independent authors are the new pioneers*. Go West Young Man became the mantra for the Nineteenth Century migration. Adventurous and bold men and women packed all of their belongings into a wagon and headed west with dreams of a better life. The mantra for the Twenty-First Century might well be - Go Independent Young Man. Only now that mantra applies to both young and old, both men and women. The world of Independent Publishing is full of pioneers breaking trails and bushwhacking their way through the wilderness of eBooks and eBook promotion.

*Amazon is selling more eBooks than traditional books*. Amazon, one of the largest retailers of books, reports since mid-year 2010 they have consistently been selling more eBooks than printed books. While industry analysts predicted that Amazon was likely to sell 2 to 3 million Kindle eBook readers in the year 2010, actual numbers are reported to be over 8 million.

*Amazon's list of Kindle bestsellers is full of Independent Authors*. Amazon's "Bestsellers in the Kindle Store" which lists the top 100 titles (and is updated hourly) is full of independent authors. As of this writing, Amanda Hocking, 26-year-old Indie Author (as Independent Authors are often referred to) has a staggering 5 novels in this top 100 list (#37, #44, #57, #58, #60). Right now, one of her novels To see the rest of it go to http://cherylshireman.com/781/independent-publishing-the-wild-wild-west/


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Book Review: _The Discovery of Socket Greeny_


----------



## DavidRM

Publishing Seemed Less Work When I Didn't Know Any Better

-David


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland

Launched a new blog on Thursday.
*The Hylander Diner *   has posts by me on writing, plus all sorts of ways for fellow writers to promote their work: A Writer's Inspiration, Coffee Break author Q&A, Two Sents weekly dialogue fun, listing of your 99¢ eBook, book Trailer du Jour, etc. Come have a peek. If you'd like to participate, message me here.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Mais, oui. Ici. Les livres du Chris Redding.


----------



## daringnovelist

I got a week's worth of posts or more since the last time I posted here....

Tonight I posted my sample sunday excerpt from The Wife of Freedom, a melodrama about a woman who is what she is, no matter how hard she tries not to be.

Earlier this I did a couple of posts on a "power brainstorming" method:

The Magic of 100: part 1 Finding Great Ideas and part 2 A Practical Guide.

Camille


----------



## William Meikle

My publisher is having a giveaway of my newest publication, the ebook of THE MIDNIGHT EYE FILES: THE SKIN GAME. A free copy to anyone who subscribes to their newsletter and emails them.
http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2011/03/get-free-ebook-of-skin-game.html


----------



## harpwriter

Advice from Phlilip Thomas Duck to new writers: http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/03/advice-from-phillip-thomas-duck.html


----------



## Andre Jute

The entry "Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race - now on!' http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/702 contains a link
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Iditarod-a-novel-of-The-Greatest-Race-on-Earth/193084334057961
which is a special page for my book where sports lovers can follow with me the progress of the real race against which my novel is set. Come along, have a look, maybe you like the sport.


----------



## tim290280

I've offered up some thoughts on the *Perth Writers Festival* that I attended this weekend just past on my blog.
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/03/perth-writers-festival.html

And what is it about writers hating editors? I don't get it?


----------



## Marian Allen

Yesterday, I posted a flash fiction piece called "A Journey of a Thousand Miles" and today I have an announcement of a price reduction on Joseph Robert Lewis' eBooks. Visit my web site to read the story and the announcement.

MA


----------



## Jennybeanses

Today I have a guest blog from Adam Graham on Getting in the indie game


----------



## 13500

There is some business to attend to for Bibliophilic Blather readers today.

Check out the agenda at:

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

As always, thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## R. Doug

Rio Day One, with pictures.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

A Defense of Characters & What They Offer


----------



## DDScott

*The 99 Cent Price Point: Volume vs. Royalty*

I have to sell 6X as many books at a 99 Cent Price Point - where the royalty is 35% or basically 35 Cents per book - than I do at the 70% royalty of a $2.99 book which is an approximate $2.04 profit per book, following the delivery fee deduction.

The real question then is&#8230;since I haven't been selling that many at the $2.99 price, and I need the exposure that the 99 Cent price offers, can the increased volume coming from the 99 Cent books make-up for the higher individual sale point profit of the $2.99 books?

The answer&#8230;oh boy does it!!!

And I've got all the Real Sales Number for you today at *The WG2E  (The Writers Guide to Epublishing)*!


----------



## JRTomlin

I just posted a blog on yet another possible complication of publishing a novel: Permission to use a quote in an epigram. An Epigram and The Corries

It includes some links to music which most of you have probably never heard-Scottish folk music and, no, that doesn't mean bagpipes.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Author Interview: Steve Anderson (_The Losing Role_)


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I posted on my blog today: http://www.peelingcheek.wordpress.com

It was mostly about how technology increases the expectation about how fast we should expect results. For me this meant...it took six days for B&N to display the cover for my novel, Belvoir. I would rather the book and its cover been available at the same time.

The post prior to that was about the TED advertising awards which included the Chrysler video. That particular post got a surprising number of hits. Must have been more interesting than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I just posted an interview with Jack Wallen. He had absolutely shocking things to say about the Queen of England, as well as the recent free trade agreement that Finland signed with Zimbabwe. Fascinating stuff. Oh, wait. That was the other interview. Carry on, folks. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Ben Burnett

http://beniswriting.blogspot.com/

I posted in my blog today a follow up to the post I made yesterday. Essentially I was commenting that no matter how much pre-planning that you do, you know better how things will fit together once you actually are writing. Today I corrected that and said you know best once it's written.

My blog is a sort of chronicling of my journey as I attempt to write my first book.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

For/From Indie Authors: Sibelle Hodge


----------



## Jennybeanses

I have a great guest blog with some dos and don'ts from Ed Parrot (E.G. Talbot) this morning.

http://jennybeans.net/2011/03/08/guest-blog-ed-parrot-edward-g-talbot-sounding-off/


----------



## R. Doug

Rio Day Two-Carnival, with Photographs.


----------



## Michelle Muto

Yes!! I just announced that my book if finally up on Amazon!
http://michellemuto.wordpress.com/


----------



## BiancaSommerland

I'm doing a guest post at Some Write it Hot http://somewriteithot2.blogspot.com/2011/03/rapunzel-rapunzel-let-down-your-hair_08.html Does that counts?

As for my blog, my last post was this http://imnoangelauthorsblog.wordpress.com/2011/03/04/unsung-heroes/ A post to thank cover artists and show off my brand new cover!


----------



## Elise Artez

Congratulations, Michelle!

Still toiling away with editing, but had a fire lit under my bum by one of Kathleen Valentine's posts, and decided to create a topic on Stupidity vs. Vulnerability in the Romance Genre. Come by and join the discussion if you read or write romance!


----------



## DDScott

The fabulous Traditionally Pubbed Author...now Indie Epubbed Author...*Beth Orsoff * is our guest today at The Writers Guide to Epublishing!!!

*My Journey From Failed Mid-Lister to Successful Author*

***Hint: It didn't happen by waiting around for New York to say Yes


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Courtney Keene said:


> Still toiling away with editing, but had a fire lit under my bum by one of Kathleen Valentine's posts, and decided to create a topic on Stupidity vs. Vulnerability in the Romance Genre. Come by and join the discussion if you read or write romance!


It's an interesting discussion...


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Revealed card designs for Spirit Guide series Romance Trading Cards (RTCs) today at From the Shadows (my paranormal blog) and am being interviewed at Star Shadow Blog.


----------



## Katie Salidas

I've been busy around the blogosphere.

Notes from Writing class - Passive Voice

Let's talk about book trailers

And a guest post

 Balancing life and writing, aka sleeping on the couch.


----------



## Glen Krisch

I enjoy reading about the writing process and about the decisions that writers make. Here's a link to a blog entry about my decision to self-publish. Come have a look, and if you're so inclined, leave a comment or tell your story.

Going Indie, my story:
http://glenkrisch.wordpress.com/2011/03/05/going-indie-my-story/


----------



## Alan Ryker

My wife said something ingenious yesterday: "If they don't leave you wanting more, they leave you wanting less."

I thought about that in terms of writing and this was the result: More or Less

I'm just getting started in the self-pub biz, so the blog is new and I haven't even gotten my books out yet. But I'm eager to join the big discussion, so check it out puh-leeeeeeeeeeeez!


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

Just posted the cover for my next book, Faded. Check it out at http://www.peelingcheek.wordpress.com. It has some good and bad things about it but I'd be interested in hearing what people think.


----------



## Tonya

DDScott said:


> The fabulous Traditionally Pubbed Author...now Indie Epubbed Author...*Beth Orsoff * is our guest today at The Writers Guide to Epublishing!!!
> 
> *My Journey From Failed Mid-Lister to Successful Author*
> 
> ***Hint: It didn't happen by waiting around for New York to say Yes


D.D. and I had a great post today hosting the most FABULOUS Indie author Beth Orsoff!! http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/
If you haven't read her story~come by! You will be inspired!


----------



## Mark Adair

Many of my writer friends have been discussing technology in light of our own neuroses, so I posted an entry in my On the Way blog about just that.

http://markadairblog.blogspot.com


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I just posted a song I wrote and recorded called Life Has Come Undone.


----------



## R. Doug

Churrascaria dining in Brazil, complete with photographs.


----------



## thejosh86

I just did a post about whether or not I want to rename my haphazardly named hero, and I wouldn't mind input, if anyone has any.

http://captainrescue.blogspot.com/2011/03/whats-in-name.html


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Just posted about air travel, and the different joys it can bring.

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/03/dear-travel-going.html


----------



## Rex Jameson

I've been trying to post to mine every day or so. Sometimes I just link to others to try to share links to places I'm reading about (these forums, for instance). Also have some chapters and queries posted that I would love to get feedback on !

The Rex Files - My writing blog


----------



## Katie Salidas

Today I'm talking about Book Signings. I had one this weekend and was talking about it on twitter. One of the comments I read (from an indie author) said "I can't have a signing yet, I don't have any fans."

That really struck a chord with me because as an indie, we have to work harder to build fans. Signings aren't just for us to see people line up for our books (as much as we wish that were the case). So rather than look at them in that light, we should refocus and look at them as *opportunities to make fans* not to be seen by them.

Book Signings, Illusion, Reality, & Ideas


----------



## Jennybeanses

I have a guest blog from Dee Ernst this morning: The Long Journey to Indie Road


----------



## Guest

Just posted an article on Book Buyer Behavior based on a study from the American Booksellers Association.


----------



## bnapier

Yup...a post today about prepping for my next Kindle project, a neat little novelette that was previously published as a chapbook. Swing by and let me know what you think!

http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I'm asking for it with this one: My Big Snit Over Mandatory HEA or Lady Gaga's "Bad (Genre-)Romance"


----------



## 13500

Indie author, literary legend and all-around genius Virginia Woolf on "Editing for Grammarphobes."

karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Please stop by and let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## DDScott

It's Epublishing News Round-Up at The WG2E (The Writers Guide to Epublishing) today:

*What are Traditional Publishers Thinking?*


----------



## Lynn Mixon

I've finally gotten my author page up and running with an inaugural set of blog posts! I figured the best place to start a blog was to tell a bit about myself and what I'm up to. Please, come check it out.

http://LynnMixon.com

P.S. Yes, I did use the same free template that Guido Henkel uses. Apologies to him, but I love it.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Post about what I'm up to reading wise


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

modwitch said:


> Just got mine up and running, and trying to figure out how to keep twitter under control. I work online, so normally I don't feel this tech-dumb .
> 
> Books from this forum up in my first batch:
> 
> Goblin Market
> A Dance of Cloaks
> The Color of Heaven
> Out of Time
> In the Mood
> The Sex Club
> Have Gun, Will Play
> Quarter Share
> We Interrupt this Date
> The Venom of Vipers
> The Walk
> 
> And probably somebody I missed .


Awesome! I've been adding books to mine too! http://thecozycornerreadingroom.blogspot.com


----------



## Rick Chesler

Added this to my blog tonight, review of my brand new thriller, kiDNApped:

http://knightofswords.wordpress.com/2011/03/09/review-kidnapped-by-rick-chesler/


----------



## R. Doug

Rio Day Four, the Star Princess.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

For/From Indie Authors: Jennifer Hudock


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

After about a week of playing, what do I think of the new MMORPG RIFT?


----------



## William Meikle

Aiming for the gold ring.
http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2011/03/aiming-for-gold-ring.html


----------



## DDScott

Check out my new 5 K's Kindle Mantra (oh, and Alice and Wonderland too):

*Me and My Kindle Mantra & Alice in Wonderland Too! *


----------



## xtine

The other day, some jerk parked in front of my driveway.

I had his sorry ass towed.

Read all about it.

flippcity.blogspot.com


----------



## theraven

I wrote and posted a pic of our March snowfall yesterday. http://theselfrescueprincess.wordpress.com/


----------



## bnapier

Yes indeed...

It is actually a retraction of yesterday's post that explains why you should not be in any hurry to get your books out there...

www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com


----------



## Jarrett Rush

Just posted today asking for a critique of my cover. Would love to hear others' thoughts.

http://jarrettwrites.blogspot.com


----------



## Katie Salidas

*In Medias Res*. Start your book where the excitement is, not with page upon page of backstory.


----------



## JRTomlin

Yes! Coming Soon: Freedom's Sword.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Just posted about my disenchantment with HBO.

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/03/hb-oh-forget-it.html


----------



## John Dax

I just featured Heinlein's STRANGER IN A STRANGE LAND at Judging a Book by Its Cover.

I really should be embarrassed.


----------



## Katie Salidas

A funny Friday post. 
A Day...er...Night in the life of a writer.


----------



## Marian Allen

Kathleen, this link "I'm asking for it with this one: My Big Snit Over Mandatory HEA" is incorrect. When I try to link directly to it because I want to recommend it, I go to your pro site rather than the post. It's one of the best posts on the subject I've ever read, btw. LOVE IT!

MA


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Today's blog is a tribute to my latest literary mentor:  Loving Laurie Colwin



Marian Allen said:


> Kathleen, this link "I'm asking for it with this one: My Big Snit Over Mandatory HEA" is incorrect. When I try to link directly to it because I want to recommend it, I go to your pro site rather than the post. It's one of the best posts on the subject I've ever read, btw. LOVE IT!


Thanks, Marian! This should work: http://parlezmoiblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/my-big-snit-over-mandatory-hea-or-lady.html


----------



## KatieKlein

Today's YA Indie Spotlight features Michelle Muto, author of _The Book of Lost Souls_.

I hope you'll stop by to say "Hi!"

http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/03/ya-indie-spotlight-michelle-muto.html

KK


----------



## Marian Allen

Today's post is my weekly Friday Recommends. Among my recommendations today are Kathleen's post on mandatory HEA, Brianna's Cozy Corner Reading Room and Katie's post on book trailers.

Thanks, guys, for making my Friday Recommends so easy! 

MA


----------



## Jennybeanses

I have a great guest blog today from the lovely Katie Salidas on her decision to go indie.

http://jennybeans.net/2011/03/11/guest-blog-katie-salidas-not-an-easy-decision/


----------



## Alan Ryker

I've always been an artistic person, but my outlet hasn't always been writing fiction. Here's a post about another phase I went through: Hardcore Gangster Rap

_And you should definitely be afraid.
You're gettin flayed, and frayed,
And portrayed in an unsavory way.
You're gonna eat some of this handgrenade.
Receive no medical aide,
And you'll be very dismayed._


----------



## 13500

My blog, Bibliophilic Blather, hosts "Flash Fiction Fridays," in which authors of various genres write fiction in 500 words or less on various monthly themes.

Today, KB author Karen Cantwell offers up a great piece for Comedy Month. Please stop by and check it out.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## 4dprefect

Most recently, a blog post announcing *Evil UnLtd* 's journey from Kindle to paperback. Just another step in this bold indie publishing venture of mine.

http://prefectjournal.blogspot.com/2011/03/paper-view.html

SAF


----------



## G. Henkel

I have a blog post up today, covering some aspects of the Border's store closings and why I feel bad buying discounted books there...

http://guidohenkel.com/2011/03/the-bad-thing-about-the-borders-discounts/


----------



## Harris Channing

Yes, just yesterday, as a matter of fact! I'm hosting a giveaway of my NON-EROTIC paranormal romance THE DEMON IS IN THE DETAILS. Why not check it out!

http://harrischanningauthor.blogspot.com/2011/03/giveaway.html?zx=56a79917d5af7e87

Have a great day!
Hugs,
Harris.


----------



## bnapier

New post up today...see the inner workings of a feeble mind as I try to construct (or deconstruct, depending on how you look at it) the plot lines for a planned series.

www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com


----------



## Bob Mayer

Yes-- an apropo post for these boards: I Was Wrong; Konrath Was Right
http://writeitforward.wordpress.com/


----------



## DavidRM

Short Story Ebook Covers

Ponderings on the costs of ebook covers for short stories.

-David


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I've posted lots of books from fellow authors, several author interviews and this week's Featured Author is L. R. Giles, author of "Live Again"

http://thecozycornerreadingroom.blogspot.com


----------



## daringnovelist

I've been posting about short fiction lately (and probably will continue to post on it for a while).

First I posted on how I was going to start emphasizing shorter works for now, and why with Fired Up About Short Fiction.

Then I posted about how covers get to be a problem when you start writing more short works, in The Problem With Self-publishing Short Fiction. (Which I'm proud to say was referenced in the article DavidRM mentions two posts up.)

And tonight I posted something about what makes a story a story -- especially when you get to very short flash and micro fiction stories. I'll probably write more on this. The Essence of Story, Part 1.

Camille


----------



## garryg

I recently posted on 'The future of the traditional book-shop'

http://g2writing.blogspot.com/2011/03/future-of-traditional-book-shop.html


----------



## xandy3

Cover art observations: http://wp.me/pIJeA-3T


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I'm continuing my indie author series. Today's author is Lexie Revellian. http://parlezmoiblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/forfrom-indie-authors-lexie-revellian.html


----------



## Alan Ryker

I'm very edgy!

Read It or Don't Write It - Short Fiction


----------



## R. Doug

Today it's two blogs, with photographs:

Departing Rio by Sea

Salvador, Brazil


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I just posted an interview I did with KB author Kenneth ****, and I also just posted a blurb about an interview of me on Cookie's Book Club.


----------



## drewes202

I've been posting a pretty good amount in the last couple of days! Take a look!

http://coledrewes.com/


----------



## Mark Feggeler

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com

A new blog post about my poor poodle, who once was fixed but now is broken.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I announced general information about my giveaway, not an ebook, though...instead, an opportunity to buy ebooks. The giveaway will be for an Amazon gift card in celebration of my first thirty days of Belvoir being released. Follow along at http://www.peelingcheek.wordpress.com.

Just think of how many ebooks you could buy, and there is no purchase to win.


----------



## thejosh86

I posted a blog about Bioware & Dragon Age 2, because well, I'm a nerd.

http://captainrescue.blogspot.com/2011/03/dragon-age-2-or-dragon-age-poo.html


----------



## KerylR

Wrote a review of Layton Green's The Summoner.  www.topublishornotto.blogspot.com.

I'm expecting next week's post will be on self publishing with Lightning Source.


----------



## Marian Allen

Sample Sunday - Foxing Uncle Phineas -- An excerpt from EEL'S REVERENCE, in which a farm family hides protagonist Aunt Libby from antagonist Uncle Phineas.

MA


----------



## pixichick

I post to mine 2-3 a week or more and try to have a topic going for the month.  This month my focus is on self-publishing since it's on everyone's minds


----------



## EverythingIndie

I started my new blog, An Author's Journey today, and uploaded my first post: Who do you write for?


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Hi guys!

Book Review: Vestal Virgin
Giveaway: The Miracle Inspector


----------



## JRTomlin

I posted part of Chapter Two of Freedom's Sword for Sample Sunday.

Freedom's Sword - Chapter Two


----------



## Ursula Grey

I've updated my post: "So, you want to write erotica?" to add additional publishers. http://bit.ly/9aJYVR


----------



## daringnovelist

In continuing the discussion on my blog of "what constitutes a story" I posted three free microfiction stories -- two classics and one of my own.

(This is also by way of my #samplesunday fiction posting.)

Camille


----------



## twilighttimes

I wrote an article about "How three of our titles made the Amazon Kindle Free top ten list this week."
http://www.gather.com/viewArticle.action?articleId=281474979136132

Before and after stats included in the article.

Lida E. Quillen, Publisher
Twilight Times Books


----------



## Aris Whittier

I just blogged about my new release....

http://awhittier.blogspot.com/


----------



## DavidRM

Short Story Ebook Economics

-David


----------



## BethRaymond

I just created a blog--right now, it is there primarily to catalog my progress toward my first book, but I hope that in the future it will be a place to learn about all my books! 

http://bethraymond.blogspot.com/


----------



## tim290280

Hi All. I have been meaning to post a short story, a satire piece and a comment about written communication but instead I've been sidetracked. Couple of book reviews ended up getting posted instead:
Dexter is Delicious: http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/03/book-review-dexter-is-delicious-jeff.html
Judgement and Wrath: http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/03/book-review-judgement-and-wrath-matt.html

Also friend me on Goodreads to see my what else I've read and reviewed. http://www.goodreads.com/user/show/4968342-tyson-adams


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Since the troubles in Japan are very much on my mind lately, I posted some photos I took during my visit to Kyoto and Tokyo back in 2008. They're pictures of temples and other sacred places, meant to recall past serenity and provide a note of hope in a terrible time.

CK

http://carolynkephart.blogspot.com/


----------



## daringnovelist

And continuing with Microfiction Week, I posted today A Sacrilegious Post About Hemingway's Microfiction.

Camille


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

For/From Indie Authors: Helen Smith


----------



## 13500

Do you know where the word "vandalize" comes from? How about "throwing down the gauntlet?"

The answers are on Bibliophilic Blather today.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## aaronpolson

I talk about what I learned at my first book signing:

http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/03/how-to-hold-book-signing-if-youve-never.html

It was...fun.


----------



## JRTomlin

Today I have a guest post by KB Author Sarah Woodbury discussing her novels set in Wales and their historic background.


----------



## EverythingIndie

Today on An Author's Journey I ran a Featured Author spot on Sandra Balzo, author of Bean There, Done That. You can read it here!

I also ran a blip on my novella, Progenitor, which launched today. That can be read here.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

Yesterday I posted about my Easy As Pie Amazon Gift Card Giveaway. Think of how many ebooks you could buy with $25 if you won. No purchase necessary. Just read my sample and email me. Check it out at http://www.peelingcheek.wordpress.com.


----------



## Bob Mayer

This morning-- heading to Area 51 tomorrow to film with Ancient Artifacts from SyFy Channel on Thursday.
http://writeitforward.wordpress.com/


----------



## Mark Feggeler

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/03/lesson-in-anatomy.html

A new blog post about my unplanned and failed effort to teach my daughter an anatomy lesson.


----------



## SJHanson

Review of Monique Martin's "Out of Time" - http://sjhansonwrites.blogspot.com/2011/03/writing-didnt-happen-this-weekend.html


----------



## alexisleno

I posted a new blog post today as well regarding a new release, plus a nice Amazon review.

I also still have a giveaway up on there.

koshermuffin.wordpress.com


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I added a Smashwords page where authors can post their coupons and I added some books for St. Patrick's Day.

http://thecozycornerreadingroom.blogspot.com


----------



## theraven

I posted a SRP Review of _Girls to the Rescue_ Book 1 edited by Bruce Lansky. It's more of a specialized review as I only focus on the heroine(s) in a book. http://theselfrescueprincess.wordpress.com/


----------



## Angela Carlie

I posted an announcement about a fellow DarkSide Publishing author's recent release of her debut YA novel, The Soulkeepers by G.P. Ching. Check it out and find out how you may be able to win a copy of the novel.

http://angelacarlie.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

I posted about a neat little app that has helped me focus my writing time.

http://www.jasonga.com/focusing-writing-time-221.html


----------



## harpwriter

A brief blog announcing a Dynamic Story Writing Contest: http://solittletimeheresmine.blogspot.com/2011/03/dynamic-story-writing-contest.html?spref=fb

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand...a very exciting post at my Gaelic Word a Day giving examples of leniting with b, c, g, m, and p! http://gaelicwordaday.wordpress.com/2011/03/14/203/ Go on, I KNOW you want to look!


----------



## Ben Burnett

http://beniswriting.blogspot.com/2011/03/spontaneous-genius.html

I write to my blog every day after I finish my daily writing. Today I talked about how your creative mind will come up with things while you're writing that you never could have forecasted in your outline.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I spout off about miz-romance: Oh No! Miz-Romance: A Literary Dilemma


----------



## EverythingIndie

I just uploaded a post all about endings and outlining, called Do you know your ending before you start? It's available here.


----------



## tim290280

Nic, you were clearly inspired by something......

I've just written a post about some of the TV shows that have inspired my, but also take the form of novels. http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/03/inspiration-tv-that-is-actually-worth.html

The main reason I wrote it was that I came across a fascinating interview with David Simon, the creator of The Wire, that I felt the need to share with others.


----------



## Marian Allen

Jason G. Anderson said:


> I posted about a neat little app that has helped me focus my writing time.
> 
> http://www.jasonga.com/focusing-writing-time-221.html


Thanks! I'm going to download this to my laptop. Wish they had one for Linux, too.

MA


----------



## Judi Coltman

Living in a house oozing with testosterone, I have lost touch with my inner girl. Now, I have a kid getting married and need a crash course of estrogen and how to use it! I am the Mother of the Groom www.jcoltman.blogspot.com


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

Just a quick note to mention my surprise that Amazon had knocked 30% off my print book prices. http://worldsofjasmine.blogspot.com/2011/03/amazon-has-discounted-oathen.html Anyone know why they do that or how long it will last?


----------



## DavidRM

Writing First, Then Publishing

That's been my mantra this week: Writing first, then publishing.

Because publishing is distracting. Very distracting...

-David


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

Mine was set on auto-pilot today. I wrote the post Sunday and scheduled it to post today. I wrote about blurring the line between fact and fiction in my novel, Belvoir. Real place. Some fake events. Some real events. All set near the end of the Civil War.

Tomorrow I think I'll post about my gift card giveaway again.


----------



## EverythingIndie

Today I featured indie author John D. Baskett and highlighted 4 of his ebooks available at only 99c until the end of March. The post is available here[url].


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Samantha Fury is my Indie Author of the day today: For/From Indie Authors: Samantha Fury


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Just posted a shocking interview with JR Tomlin. Here.


----------



## SJHanson

I have a new post with a link to a great article I found about some of the most common writing mistakes http://tinyurl.com/4kaqgs4


----------



## JRTomlin

I took my whining about Amazon not selling Freedom's Sword onto my blog AND discussed my "Amazon Hates Me" Giveaway that is going on for _one week_.

Please check it out.


----------



## Elijah Joon

I actually just started a blog: http://www.elijahjoon.wordpress.com

I think a future entry I'm definitely going to do is about how hard it is for newbies to get their first few readers and build word of mouth.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

New Blog Post about my Obsessive Love of Progressive Rock:

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/03/mini-proggers.html


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

I posted the link, to Jerry Hanel's interview of me! 

http://jerryandcheryl.net/writing/2011/03/16/author-interview-morgan-gallagher-author-of-changeling/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Today's blog is a tribute to the day: In honor of St. Patrick's Day...


----------



## J Dean

Talked about Orson Scott Card, Frank Herbert, and my conference coming up, HERE


----------



## EverythingIndie

More to come, but just now I posted a blip on my feature post over at the Hylander Diner - find it here.


----------



## Mel Comley

I posted my latest five star review for my second book.


----------



## Grace Elliot

My, my, this is a popular thread. I must look back and see how long ago it was started (out of curiosity)

Yes, I posted twice a week and the latest offering was about 'Wife Selling.' -

"In 1553, clergyman Thomas Snowdell sold his wife to a butcher. After a decree by Queen Mary I, that any clergy who married during the brief period of Protestantism during the preceding reign, would be put out of their living, it was a straight choice for Thomas, in which his wife lost. 
Indeed since a wife was her husband's property and there were no laws against selling a spouse, it was not an uncommon occurrence (as described in Thomas Hardy's 'The Mayor of Casterbridge.') 
One shilling was an average price for a wife&#8230;.
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/03/wife-selling-in-18th-century.html


----------



## aaronpolson

Today's post is about green beans, a thinly veiled allegory for e-book prices.

(And I dyed my blog green in honor of the day)

http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/03/green-beans-allegory.html


----------



## EverythingIndie

Read The test of time over at my blog here - a post all about how you feel looking at your early attempts at writing!


----------



## JRTomlin

Jennifer Hudock guest blogging today on the Dreaded Novel Description. Great post.


----------



## xandy3

Cover art! The good, the bad, and the ugly.

Plus giveaway! http://wp.me/pIJeA-3e


----------



## Alan Ryker

I made a post about the response time of lit journals and magazines. It's not quite as dry of a read as it sounds like.
http://www.alanryker.com/2011/03/acceptance-tercies-final-waltz.html


----------



## Raybrite

I just brought mine up to date. I mentioned what I have been doing all week.
www.kennethjcoonauthor.wordpress.com .


----------



## JRTomlin

Author David H. Burton posted an interview I did with him today on his blog at Random Musings.


----------



## Ursula Grey

Wrote about some good news re: my book: http://bit.ly/hymGGw & a contest. btw, interesting post, Alan. Also, congrats on your sale.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

At the request of several friends I blogged about my favorite chocolate cake and how to make it. The recipe is Italian, exceptionally easy, and no-fail. If you've never ever made a cake from scratch before, this is the place to start.
http://carolynkephart.blogspot.com/

Happy eating,

CK


----------



## CraigInOregon

Latest progress report on MOST LIKELY...

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/03/18/progress-on-day-2/


----------



## Rex Jameson

@Craig, having problems commenting on your blog. Sorry if I sent you 2 comments. It didn't say anything about the comment being accepted, under review, or anything. Very weird.


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

Just posted on my blog, http://thedreyfusstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/03/interview-with-me_18.html

The link to the interview with me on Sibil Hodge's! Thanks Sibil! 

http://www.sibelhodge.com/my-blog/indie-intros-an-interview-with-morgan-gallagher


----------



## KatieKlein

Today's YA Indie Spotlight features Ben White. I hope you'll stop by to say "Hi!"

http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/03/ya-indie-spotlight-ben-white.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

K.C. May is the featured Indie Author today: For/From Indie Authors: K.C. May


----------



## Alan Ryker

I spoil The Sixth Sense!
A Tale of Two Twists


----------



## harpwriter

The Irish-Scottish Connection: http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/03/st-patricks-day-blog-hop-and-scottish.html Also, an announcement of a blog hop covering nearly 200 blogs, all giving away prizes!


----------



## aaronpolson

Five Question Friday with author Mike Murray:

http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/03/five-question-friday-mark-murray.html


----------



## G. Henkel

I'm doing sort of a public focus group on my blog today - http://guidohenkel.com/2011/03/et-tu-brute/
Feel free to stop by and post your own comments.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/03/dont-trust-that-cookie.html

A new blog post about the wisdom of fortune cookies.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Welcome to the slush pile, Suvudu!


----------



## SJHanson

New blog post this morning about some of the wonderful benefits of running  http://sjhansonwrites.blogspot.com/2011/03/are-you-runner.html


----------



## CraigInOregon

rexjameson said:


> @Craig, having problems commenting on your blog. Sorry if I sent you 2 comments. It didn't say anything about the comment being accepted, under review, or anything. Very weird.


Sorry if there's problems.

I use some very standard tools... WordPress as the blogging solution, plus the Akimet plug-in to weed out spam. And my comments are fully moderated, meaning they don't appear until I approve them.

I have a couple other plug-ins as well, one called CommentLUV, which attempts to identify you by your email and insert a link to YOUR latest blog post, as a nice "thanks for commenting" type of thing.

I'll look into my blog and see what the issue is, and if it's fixable/what I need to do to fix it.

Also, I have noticed WordPress itself is having some troubles lately... esp. with Stats, but it might be affecting comments as well.

EDIT: Both your comments are now approved and live. I suspect the issue has been either the problems WordPress has been going through this last week or so, or maybe there's an option I need to click in Akimet to generate a "Your comment is pending approval" sort of message.

Akimet sometimes categorizes legit comments as spam, even though I can overrule it and rescue them easily. Something about getting a "hashcash value of '0" which is something I don't even pretend to understand.

But here's why I use Akimet: my author's blog is only a few months old, and I've received something like 36 or 38 legitimate comments. Love every one of those!

In the same amount of time, it's blocked over 200 spam comments, most of which are nonsense and/or links to porn sites.

My older blogs have it worse... one that is about five years old has a ratio of 21 legitimate comments to about 36,386 blocked spam comments... almost all of which, again, linked to porn sites.

So that's why I use the Akimet plug-in...


----------



## LCEvans

A Moose Walked Into A Bar

http://amoosewalkedintoabar.blogspot.com/

Gas? Oil? Pest Control?

Read about a road trip, a bug, and a saint.


----------



## Raybrite

Up since 3A.M. Came up with an idea and filled out my tax return (2009).
Posted this morning.(Not the return)


----------



## DonnaFCrow

Because I write Clerical Mysteries I was more thrilled than I can tell you to interview Kate Charles, the Queen of Clerical Mysteries for my blog "Deeds of Darkness; Deeds of Light." http://www.donnafletchercrow.com/articles.php?id=63


----------



## theraven

I posted about learning what I was doing wrong when it came to backstory. The post is in two parts as it got long as I used an example from a work in progress to show the issue and then my fix which will be posted tomorrow.
http://theselfrescueprincess.wordpress.com/


----------



## daringnovelist

A couple more "Story Notes" posts on those microfiction stories I posted on Sunday, analyzing what makes a joke work as microfiction, and the problems with a lot of horror microfiction (by way of analyzing my own darker microfiction).

(Also warming up to announce my own microfiction contest tomorrow -- I have decided to offer an Amazon gift certificate as a prize.)

Camille


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

I posted a mini-interview with Keith C. Blackmore about his new novella, _The Bear That Fell From The Stars_.

Aliens vs Ninja (in a fun way)


----------



## tim290280

I've just posted about being a Beta Reader for Steven L Hawk's new novel Peace Army. It is a bit of a comment upon how history is repeating.
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/03/being-beta-reader-peace-army-by-steven.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I rhapsodize about being compared to my literary heroine: Ultimate Compliment: You Remind Me of Daphne DuMaurier


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

Kathleen Valentine said:


> In which I rhapsodize about being compared to my literary heroine: Ultimate Compliment: You Remind Me of Daphne DuMaurier


Wow, praise indeed! I'd write that out in molten chocolate and eat it!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks

KB Author E.V. Mitchell's book excerpt is featured today on our blog:

http://nookbookexcerpts.blogspot.com


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Morgan Gallagher said:


> Wow, praise indeed! I'd write that out in molten chocolate and eat it!


Oooooooooooo I like that better than bronzing the email!!!


----------



## R. Doug

Here's the blogs posted since I last posted here:

Salvador

Fortaleza, it's No Recife

Trattoria Sabatini

Barbados and The World


----------



## EverythingIndie

Two blips on articles I've written where I'm featured elsewhere online - one on believable characters, one on novel writing struggles - and a featured post on a book by Stephanie Void.


----------



## DavidRM

Short Story Ebook Tip

If you want your short story ebook sample to be useful, move the bulk of the "front matter" from the front of the ebook, to the back...

-David


----------



## Andre Jute

Guest piece at Kissing the Blarney by Keith Brooke on the origins of his "infinity plus" publishing house. Keith was an indie before indie was even a word.
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/676


----------



## Andre Jute

Went off on holiday to the endurance races against which I set a book and picked up 3300 fans who made about 125,000 views of my posts, simply for name recognition.
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/702
You are also welcome to visit the Facebook page I used for the work:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Iditarod-a-novel-of-The-Greatest-Race-on-Earth/193084334057961
and the page on my publisher's netsite where my readers will be able to relive the race with me:
http://coolmainpress.com/iditarod1012011.html


----------



## Andre Jute

Three pieces about plot and character, the first courtesy of Kathleen Valentine, the second about a frog's leg by me, the third about a 600 pound gorilla by a novelist I met at the races.
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/723


----------



## Rex Jameson

In science and engineering fields, having another engineer review your work is considered helpful. Pointing out errors, logical problems, etc. in a scientific paper is encouraged, and part of being a research engineer is understanding that these reviewers are trying to help you. That doesn't mean that arguments aren't had, but at the end of the day, you realize that the peer review process is there to help you towards your goal of not only publication but also conveying all of your research to your target audience in a way that is legible and fit for dissemination.

The vast majority of indie authors, on the other hand, appear to be so focused on publication and getting their work appreciated, that they don't realize that their work is not ready to be published and their books might benefit from a peer review process. Because of bad experiences with conveying constructive criticism to other authors, many authors appear to have given up on constructive criticism entirely.

Today's post is about what I perceive as the broken peer review system in fiction.

http://therexfiles.blogspot.com/2011/03/broken-peer-review-process-in-fiction.html


----------



## Marian Allen

Today on Sample Sunday, I posted an excerpt from "Undivided", my story in Marion Zimmer Bradley's SWORD AND SORCERESS XXIII.

Enjoy!

MA
EEL'S REVERENCE - not about eels


----------



## Alan Ryker

Indie Author as Little Dog

The pictures of my pughuameranian are adorable! The writing... Meh.


----------



## daringnovelist

I announced my flash fiction writing contest.

Camille


----------



## EverythingIndie

I've got a big post up, and four blips.

Writing and experise

Blip: Author Editing Services
Blip: Regarding the Hive, official website of Nicholas J. Ambrose launches
Blip: #SampleSunday Progenitor, Chapter One: Suicide Mission
Blip: Young author launches first ever book on Kindle

Busy day!


----------



## ChadMck

Yeppppah. I write a humorous word of the day blog where I tell stories and generally make fun of things. I've been picking up a lot of steam lately and for some reason I just tripled my subscribers in one day. I hae no idea how or why that happened but pretty cool nonetheless! The website is http://wordsyoushouldknow.blogspot.com/


----------



## Grace Elliot

My latest blog post looks at the history of kissing!

How to Kiss and Other Musings.
"A lover should not hold his bride by the ears in kissing her..." 
Henry Theophilus Finck. 1887

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/03/how-to-kissand-other-musings.html

I update twice a week...pop over and take a look. My blog is a blend of history, romance and cats....


----------



## DavidRM

You Might be Pricing Your Ebooks at $.99 for the Wrong Reason(s)

-David


----------



## daringnovelist

Just an update and a short review of RANGO today.


----------



## tim290280

Just made a quick post about a hilarious find on Amazon: http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/03/define-irony.html


----------



## CraigInOregon

My most productive week of writing in years... first as an unemployed fellow (full-time writer): http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/03/21/penultimate-row80-check-in/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

A departure from my blogs about writing: The Super Moon from Around the Web


----------



## bnapier

New post up about poetry and why I personally don't feel it should be self-published: http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/


----------



## Jennybeanses

I've got a great guest blog today from Michelle Muto on why she writes YA fiction

http://jennybeans.net/2011/03/21/guest-blog-michelle-muto-why-i-write-young-adult-fiction/


----------



## Marian Allen

I'm guest-posting at The Write Type today about log lines and why I had to come up with one for EEL'S REVERENCE.

MA
EEL'S REVERENCE - The Eel is a place. The reverence is ... complicated.


----------



## 13500

It's a discussion of plurals today on Bibliophilic Blather.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## xandy3

My thoughts on releasing an ebook of poetry: http://wp.me/pIJeA-4b


----------



## EGranfors

I blog twice a week on other people's books and try to update my own book's web site at least once per week.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/03/thinner-by-strand.html

A new Pale Rambler blog post all about a failed attempt at pre-vacation weight loss.


----------



## R. Doug

Today I posted a travelogue and photographs of our tour yesterday of Antigua.

We're currently in St. Thomas, so expect a travelogue and photos of that on Wednesday's blog.


----------



## harpwriter

I posted my picture in the sidebar feature today, with a picture of the halls of Linlithgow Palace: http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/03/picture-in-sidebar-linlithgow.html Also, you can sign up here for my Lucky Leprechaun giveaway by becoming a follower, and go from here to all the other (nearly 200) participating blogs!


----------



## Joshua Rigley

The Dread Chronicles Now Accepting Guest Posts!

Need I say more?


----------



## JFHilborne

Short review for a fantastic novel I just read: http://www.jfhilborne.wordpress.com


----------



## Travis haselton

http://haseltonsword.blogspot.com/ put up a peice on self defence and a teaser trailer.


----------



## EverythingIndie

Two pieces today - firstly a featured post about Sarah Dalton and her new ebook, The Strange Case of Miss Strong and Hamster Girl. There's also a blip about the new formatting services I'm offering over at Author Editing Services.


----------



## SJHanson

New blog post about my race on Saturday. If interested, you can find it here http://sjhansonwrites.blogspot.com/2011/03/shamrock-scramble-5k-and-rest-of-my.html


----------



## Zefiris

Today I blog about superpowers! XD

http://stellastargirlblog.wordpress.com/2011/03/21/superpowers/

(Tis an in-character blog from the pov of the main character of my latest novel)

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## GayleC

I try to post fairly often to my blog (http://gaylecarline.blogspot.com). Yesterday I posted about my book trailer being on Mary Pat's Hylander Diner blog. Oh, and a friend of mine gave me one of those Blogger Awards that's kind of like a chain-letter-cyber-hazing where you have to do stuff. Fun.


----------



## Joshua Rigley

I posted a review copy of what I've written so far at http://dreadchronicles.com/the-dread-chronicles-now-available-for-download. Would love to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## Leighton

I posted today about The Twins.
Not the baseball team from Minneapolis.
The graffiti artists from Brazil.
Check it out here: http://murderiseverywhere.blogspot.com/2011/03/twins.html


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

*Posted Saturday, with the first few details of my new project.* I'm not revealing a whole lot just yet, but you should get a feel for the direction I'm heading in, at least.


----------



## LCEvans

Foxy's Tale

http://lcevansauthor.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I created a third blog >.< This one is simply for my Main Story so people can keep track of it if they want to since they aren't always willing to create accounts on the places I normally update and this is easier to keep track of for me.

My work up until this point, total of 25 chapters


----------



## KerylR

Just reviewed Jerry Hannel's Death Has A Name. It (the book) was lovely. You should all go read it!

www.topublishornotto.blogspot.com


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I just posted to my blog. I'm changing my bio based on what Barry Eisler said in his post today with J.A. Konrath. Check out the post titled, I Find Dead People at http://www.peelingcheek.wordpress.com.


----------



## Elijah Joon

I posted that it was World Poetry Day, but nobody outside of published poets, Poets & Writers magazine, and PEN America seem to care. LOL


----------



## DeAngelo

I made a post earlier detailing that I'll be donating half of my book sales to aid the tsunami victims. You can find the post here: http://e-s-deangelo.blogspot.com/2011/03/half-of-my-book-sales-will-go-to-japan.html


----------



## JRTomlin

I posted about a new review Freedom's Sword received on BookPumper. LOL 

Writing and More Blog


----------



## ChadMck

Sure did! I've been keeping a fairly steady word of the day blog. It's a nice, simple format that allows me to inject a little humor into the language. Oh, and I got my first review as well! All in all it was a very good day, except for the part where my car broke down and I found out I owe $700 in taxes this year.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I do a weekly thing called "Six Sunday" so that's on my blog right now (you post 6 sentences from a WIP or a published item...it's a good mix of folks...check out their website if you want to get in on the action). Also, bits about my summer blog tour and details for those interested. http://kristadball.com/blog/archives/589

Nothing too earth shattering lol


----------



## J Dean

I posted the first chapter of my next novel.  It's there for all to see


----------



## EverythingIndie

Are you a silent writer, or do you need noise?


----------



## Jennybeanses

And speaking of Sir Ambrose, he wrote a wonderful guest blog for The Inner Bean that went live today: http://jennybeans.net/2011/03/22/guest-blog-nicholas-j-ambrose-genre-writing-and-widening-the-niche/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Kate Harper is my guest blogger today: For/From Indie Authors: Kate Harper


----------



## Guest

A bit of waxing philosophical as to whether or not the war between ebooks and print is actually real.


----------



## daringnovelist

I posted a, uh, controversial topic: "Mary Sue - Bane of Fan Fic or Literary Genius?" (Caution, not kind to literary writers, though that wasn't the point....)

Camille


----------



## Katie Salidas

Three quick proofing tips. Always best to make sure that final draft is as clean as it can be.


----------



## Gwen Mayo

My last post was a book review for a mystery suspense collection http://gwenmayo.blogspot.com/2011/03/book-review-mystery-suspense-collection.html


----------



## theraven

I have both parts up about writing backstory.
http://theselfrescueprincess.wordpress.com/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

This is what I do when I'm not reading, writing or Gaming


----------



## JRTomlin

I just wrote a blog post on the First Rule of Writing Historical Fiction (and had a Scottish friend -- old grump that he is) show up to argue with me.


----------



## Bob Mayer

Just posted: Jeff Davis was almost kicked out of West Point for partying 
http://westpointcivilwar.wordpress.com/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I ponder the possibility of a new promotional venue for romantic books: What to do with Heart Throb Books?


----------



## EverythingIndie

Featured post on Doctor Fleischer, by Alain Gomez. http://an-authors-journey.blogspot.com/2011/03/doctor-fleischer-by-alain-gomez.html


----------



## Katie Salidas

Avoiding the echo effect in writing. Repeating words, using the same or similar sounding words in consecutive sentences, and falling into the "he, he, he, he" trap.


----------



## DDScott

I'm hosting superfab Kindle Author Extraordinaire *Barbara Silkstone * today at *The WG2E*

Here's the link:

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/welcome-to-the-wg2e-barbara-silkstone

She's the first guest in our new "Writers Making a Choice" Series...we're taking a look at the choices today's writers/authors must make in their writing-for-publication career paths.


----------



## Bob Mayer

Doing a new post every day up until the 150th Anniversary of the Civil War and book release:
Today: Pilot Peak, Kit Carson, the Donner Party and Conquering California 
http://westpointcivilwar.wordpress.com/


----------



## 13500

Interesting idea, Bob.

Kind of along the same lines, you can read about the woman who wrote _Uncle Tom's Cabin_, a novel that galvanized the United States, on my blog today. This is part two of my series on influential women writers for Women's History Month.

Here's the link.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## SJHanson

I have a guest post today from Nicholas J. Ambrose, check it out http://sjhansonwrites.blogspot.com/2011/03/my-first-guest-post.html


----------



## Grace Elliot

Yes, here is my midweek blog post - do pop over and say hello!

A Fashion for Bad Language

I don't know about you, but I find women swearing somehow much more offensive than men. Perhaps it's because women are the gentler sex and discouraged from testosterone driven competitiveness, but surprisingly, in the 18th Century it seems bad language was tolerated from women. 
As one observer in the 1700's wrote;
"Good round oaths are often heard from the lips of gentlewomen, who are quite familiar with the slang of the sportsmen and the stable."
TO READ THE FULL POST VISIT:
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com


----------



## Zefiris

World famous superhero Stella Stargirl interviews Valeska, a half-vampire from Elise VanCise's novel, 'Half' today!

http://stellastargirlblog.wordpress.com/2011/03/23/stella-stargirl-inteviews-valeska-gorstef/

('Tis an in character blog and if anyone wants their character interviewing, just send me a pm)


----------



## Jenni

My friend and fellow author Anna DeStefano are posting every Wednesday on our writing process. We have covered Character motivation and Plotting charts so far. Next we're talking about revision. Her blog is www.annawrites.com/blog and mine is www.jenniholbrooktalty.wordpress.com.

Also, for WDWPUB Bob just posted about his upcoming release Duty, Honor Country at Write It Forward (www.writeitforward.wordpress.com) and will be blogging every day on a different topic at www.westpointcivilwar.wordpress.com 

There are my blogs for the week!


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I posted about Smashwords and Createspace today, where I am with my novel, Belvoir, on those. I won't regurgitate it all here. I also mentioned my Amazon gift card giveaway. You can read about it all at http://www.peelingcheek.wordpress.com.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I posted about three new reviews I've received for two of my novels: http://cliff1974.wordpress.com/2011/03/22/more-reader-reviews/


----------



## M.S. Verish

Matthew just posted a blog about the _Omnibus_.

Blog of Secramore


----------



## theaatkinson

I posted about my upcoming blog 'streak' if anyone's interested. I'm still in the market for some blogs to host a piece of flash fiction for a day....

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com


----------



## GayleC

theapatra said:


> I posted about my upcoming blog 'streak' if anyone's interested. I'm still in the market for some blogs to host a piece of flash fiction for a day....
> 
> http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com


Oddly enough, my recent blog post is about flash fiction. If you're in the market to do a guest-blog trade, I'm looking for new friends to cross-pollinate blogs. http://gaylecarline.blogspot.com/2011/03/nouvelle-post.html


----------



## JRTomlin

Yep. I posted Rule Two in my Rules of Writing Historical Fiction series.


----------



## Rex Jameson

I posted my thoughts on writing dialog.

http://therexfiles.blogspot.com/2011/03/he-said-she-said-but-i-shouted.html

There appear to be two major camps:

1.) Use said/asked as the main backbone and only deviate when appropriate to dialog context
2.) Feel free to use action words liberally

I've opted for option 1 in my current books, but I've heard arguments on both sides. How do you guys feel about the issue?


----------



## antares

Yes. Just yesterday. Should do another post tonight . . . or maybe tomorrow morning. 
http://thelogoftheantares.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Well, since the novel I am working on now is about a football player and one of my current favorite football players, the Steelers wide receiver Hines Ward, is on _Dancing With The Stars_, I blogged about that: Hines Gets His Flirt On


----------



## R. Doug

A review of the Crown Grill aboard the Star Princess, with photographs.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Do you know how to use the articles A & The? It can sometimes be tricky.

Writing Notes- the articles A & The


----------



## DavidRM

If a Million Indies Self-Publish a Million Really Bad Novels&#8230;

More of a snarky comment than a real post...but I had fun for a couple minutes. 

-David


----------



## Mark Feggeler

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/03/why-write.html

A new blog post talking about why I write.


----------



## ChadMck

Just posted another word of the day with a humor slant to it at http://wordsyoushouldknow.blogspot.com. I try to make people laugh. It recently received its first 5 star review! Super excited


----------



## DDScott

Here are some fabulous Facebook Pages and Groups where you can find fantabulous readers...

*http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/03/finding-fabulous-readers.html*


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

This week's Featured Author is Sean Bridges, author of "Roll of the Die"

http://thecozycornerreadingroom.blogspot.com


----------



## Debra Lee

Yes, I have some excerpts of my books I posted recently.

http://debralee.blogspot.com

Debra


----------



## Mainak Dhar

My blog just went up yesterday, and today I posted the second entry:

The Lust of the Mohicans&#8230;.and other scribbles on editing

Check it at http://www.mainakdhar.blogspot.com

cheers
Mainak


----------



## Val2

Just started to build my first blog on Blogger should be up in a few years! Writing the book is the easiest !


----------



## KatieKlein

Talia Jager is featured on today's YA Indie Spotlight. 

http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/03/ya-indie-spotlight-talia-jager.html


----------



## 13500

KBer Barbara Silkstone offers a hilarious view of temping today on Bibliophilic Blather's "Flash Fiction Fridays."

Check it out at:

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## garryg

I posted this today: So what exactly is an e-book reader?


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Larry Enright is my Indie Author of the day today on my blog: For/From Indie Authors: Larry Enright


----------



## tim290280

If none of you have heard of Leah Giarratano then I highly recommend you read the book I reviewed in this blog post:
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/03/book-review-watch-world-burn-leah.html

Leah is a psychologist and crime thriller author. I really enjoyed this book and hope that she gets more of a profile outside of Australia.


----------



## Maria Staal

Today I posted about if I should reprint my book or not, and how to pay for it all.

http://www.mariastaal.com/2011/03/25/to-reprint-or-not-to-reprint/


----------



## DDScott

It's all-things-Amanda Hocking today at *The WG2E*!

*http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/the-amazing-amanda-hocking*


----------



## Debra Burroughs

I posted the first chapter of my newly enhanced book, CHICANA (second edition which will be out soon). I'd love it if someone would check it out and give me some feedback.

http://www.debraburroughsbooks.com


----------



## J Dean

Posted the results of the RedAdept twists contests.  I got a mention


----------



## Guest

Before you join your friend's facebook petition to prevent Republicans from redefining Pi, read here.


----------



## SJHanson

New post on my blog with a review for Gods Tomorrow by Aaron Pogue you can check it out at http://tinyurl.com/4q8yqp2


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I just posted a shocking interview with Jason Krumbine (or, the Krumbinovich, as he's known in Russia). You can probably read it  here, unless the CIA takes the site down first.


----------



## EverythingIndie

I've got two posts up today. One is just a blip on my new ebook and print formatting prices, dropped to $60 or bundled together for $100. The other is a guest post by Rebecca Blain on critiquing.


----------



## Philip Chen

I am rather derelict with my blog duties, but I had to post the great review I got from BigAl today.

http://fallingstar1970.wordpress.com


----------



## GayleC

Dear fellow Bloggers Who Have Blogged Recently,

Would anyone care to cross-pollinate by guest blogging on my site and have me guest on yours? I promise I am a good and proper hostess, use the fine linens and the good china, and I know the rules of being a good guest. I offer help, clean up my own messes and do not over-stay my welcome. 

Please message me if you're interested.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Hi everyone! I'm over at Suzanne Tyrpak's site, blogging about the role of Women in Celtic Society. And Daughter of Time, my new time travel romance novel (available at Amazon and Amazon UK:http://tinyurl.com/48sdloq)

Come check it out! http://ghostplanestory.blogspot.com/

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## theaatkinson

I posted the new ogle me some pic. and am working on a blog streak. if you need content for your blog for a day, I'm doing a blog streak where I post a piece of flash fiction on 30 blogs and ask those bloggers to provide a link from and to the next one in the line. course, I promo it like hell and hopefully it gains some new readers. if you're interested, pm me.

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com


----------



## Jenni

Bob Mayer is posting everyday at the West Point Civil War Blog. Lots of interesting tidbits, like Did you know that Ulysses S. Grant was a horse whisper and that Ulysses S. Grant isn't his real name?


----------



## Marian Allen

Posted about book tagging - what it is and how to do it.

I'm in the tagging thread here on Kindleboards. It's a lot of fun, doesn't take long, once you're caught up, and exposes me to entirely too many books I then buy!

MA


----------



## JRTomlin

Yep. I just posted on why I think writing about [urlhttp://jeannetomlin.blogspot.com/2011/03/why-battles-are-like-sex.html]Sex and Battles Are the Same[/url].


----------



## daringnovelist

A number of posts in the past few days:

Tonight I posted a short story for Sample Sunday, which had been previously published in Marion Zimmer Bradley's Fantasy Magazine:
* "Away He Run" a family tale of modern magic.*

Yesterday I finally finished up my Mary Sue series with: In Praise of Gary Stu, or If Wishes Were Horses....

See the earlier posts in the series with:
Mary Sue, Bane of Fan Fiction or Literary Genius?
In Praise of Mary Sue pt1 - Learning to See Stories from the Inside
In Praise of Mary Sue pt2 - Mary Sue Goes to College

Camille


----------



## JRTomlin

For Sample Sunday I posted a bit of _Freedom's Sword_ -- chapter four in which Caitrina and her friend Donnchadh are fleeing the English.


----------



## tim290280

Another book review, this time for Shaun Jeffrey's book that I discovered via this forum.

I also added a little comment in about quality in indie and self-published books.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/03/book-review-dead-mans-eye-shaun-jeffrey.html


----------



## Grace Elliot

My weekend blog post is titled :

Toilets and timid women.Now as you might have gathered, I'm a fan of the Regency. However&#8230;and it's a big but&#8230;I wouldn't want to live there. The reason (or one of them&#8230 the lack of flushing plumbing! I couldn't be doing with chamber pots, closed stools and ceespits&#8230;give me u-bends and toilets every time.

I suspect I'm not alone in this, and neither, so it seems, am I alone in the confusion over what to call a toilet. Apparently there is a world wide reticence to come out with it and say the word 'toilet' or 'lavatory' in public.

I love this story of an English lady in the 1930's, who was accosted at a party by a drunken man, wanting to know where the toilet was. Her icy reply was;

'On the left of the entrance hall you will find a door marked 'Gentlemen'. Disregard the warning, go right in and you'll find what you want.'

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/03/toilets-and-timid-women.html

(Please follow the link for the full post. G x)


----------



## xandy3

Time wasters and writer's block http://wp.me/pIJeA-4e


----------



## sarahdalton

I've just posted a rather nice thank you for fellow authors and internet pals http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/blog/ I think it needs to be said now and then!


----------



## rsullivan9597

Two posts this weekend:

Robin Goes Hollywood - About being interviewed by Andy Lewis of the Hollywood Reporter about the recent deals in the industry and the changing face of publishing.

03/19/2010 Amazon Top 100 - Analysis of the Top 100 on the Amazon list.


----------



## Raybrite

About 20 minutes ago. About the new book I just published.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Joseph Robert Lewis is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Joseph Robert Lewis


----------



## Jennybeanses

Today I have an interview with the lovely, yet elusive Elita Daniels, author of Tree of Life. http://jennybeans.net/2011/03/28/author-interview-elita-daniels/


----------



## aaronpolson

I blab (briefly) about traditional publishing and big box stores: The Indignity of the Remainder Table


----------



## Debra Burroughs

rsullivan9597 said:


> Two posts this weekend:
> 
> Robin Goes Hollywood - About being interviewed by Andy Lewis of the Hollywood Reporter about the recent deals in the industry and the changing face of publishing.
> 
> 03/19/2010 Amazon Top 100 - Analysis of the Top 100 on the Amazon list.


Congratulations, Robin, on the Hollywood Reporter interview!


----------



## R. Doug

Warning, not for the faint of flight: Falling Asleep at the Switch . . . or in the Control Tower.


----------



## GayleC

Paranormal romance author Regan Black is my guest today, talking about writing PARAnormally. http://gaylecarline.blogspot.com.


----------



## William Meikle

Thoughts on short story writing
http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2011/03/thoughts-on-short-story-writing.html


----------



## 13500

I blogged about possessives today on "Editing for Grammarphobes," as well as announced the May Flash Fiction theme--parenthood.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## Bob Mayer

As part of build up to next book coming out 12 April, I'm blogging daily about historical events in the story:

George Pickett leading the most successful charge-of the Mexican War
http://westpointcivilwar.wordpress.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Bob Mayer said:


> As part of build up to next book coming out 12 April, I'm blogging daily about historical events in the story:
> 
> George Pickett leading the most successful charge-of the Mexican War
> http://westpointcivilwar.wordpress.com/


Nice blog entry, Bob.


----------



## lstrange

Hi-

My latest is a guest blog from the wonderful Stacy Kennedy. Do pop over and have a peek:http://www.lizstrange.com/apps/blog/
Best!

Liz


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

After putting a new novella up on Amazon, I explore the limited markets for publishing longer stories, especially those in the 25-40K-word range:

http://edwardwrobertson.blogspot.com/2011/03/new-on-amazon-zombies-of-hobbiton.html


----------



## DavidRM

I Count Words

-David


----------



## Iain Rowan

I've only recently started my blog.

The first post, Sailing Paper Boats Down The Amazon is some thoughts about the experiment of publishing electronically, and about some of the opportunities and pitfalls that I think e-publishing has for authors.

I discuss those opportunities and dangers in a little more depth in a Q&A posted on Al Guthrie's new blog about crime e-books, Criminal-E.


----------



## tim290280

Something new for your Kindle  :

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/03/enhance-your-e-reader.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

A blog about my interview on Jerome Parisse's Alive with Words Blog


----------



## KatieKlein

A few comments on Jacqueline Howett, negative reviews, and the importance of sampling before you buy: http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/03/few-thoughts.html


----------



## bnapier

Why yes I have.  I give a little inside peek at the freshly available 13 Broken Nightlights, my new collection of short fiction.

www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com


----------



## Alan Ryker

The 3 Best Reasons to Price Your eBook 99 Cents

I enter the fray with GUSTO.


----------



## GayleC

If you've got a moment, check out Regan Black's blog http://www.reganblack.com. Today, I am her guest, talking about humor writing, but she's always got something interesting to talk about.


----------



## JodyWallace

Yesterday Meankitty and I interviewed author Mysti Parker: http://blog.jodywallace.com/2011/03/meankitty-wants-to-know-mysti-parker.html

Today, more importantly, we interviewed her cat Poncho: http://blog.jodywallace.com/2011/03/meankitty-wants-to-know-just-poncho.html

Jody W.


----------



## daringnovelist

Story Notes for my samplesunday story - How I came to write "Away He Run."

Camille


----------



## chris.truscott

I've been so bad about blogging the last couple months, but the other day I did "victory lap" posts upon the completion/publication of my second novel.

http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com


----------



## deanfromaustralia

Today - http://www.deanfromaustralia.com


----------



## Jennybeanses

Today I've got a guest blog from Cole Drewes--http://jennybeans.net/?p=2316


----------



## JRTomlin

Today I posted Rule 3 of Writing Historical Novels -- DO Sweat the Small Stuff


----------



## theraven

I posted some pictures of our first spring flowers.


----------



## Bailey Bristol

I was privileged to guest blog on The Writer's Guide to ePublishing blog http://www.thewritersguidetoepublishing.com today. What fun!!


----------



## iamstoryteller

I posted about a trip I was privileged to take with my recently widowed brother, to the Red Room, Boomers & Books, and http://www.storytellerauthor.com/author-blog.html


----------



## Steven R. Drennon

I have updated my site with a Shameless Book Plug for Vestal Virgin, by Suzanne Tyrpak. She has graciously provided us all with a nice sample from the book, so drop by and check it out! If you would like to have an interview or book plug featured on my site, just drop me a line!

[email protected]

http://www.drennon.com/blog/2011/03/30/vestal-virgin-by-suzanne-tyrpak/


----------



## daringnovelist

For those of you who may not have heard -- Farley Granger died today. I wrote a small think piece about him, and about his approach to his life and craft: something we could all benefit from:

Farley Granger and Paying Your Dues

Camille


----------



## DeAngelo

Just posted a blog about the Random Movie Challenge. Every week I'll be picking a movie at random, watching it (regardless of how horrifyingly bad it may be) and writing a review. I'm asking anyone interested to come and do the same. Details on my blog http://e-s-deangelo.blogspot.com/2011/03/random-movie-challenge.html


----------



## R. Doug

Touching tribute to Farley Granger.  Loved him in both his Hitchcock films.


----------



## R. Doug

Available light photography without a tripod.


----------



## Katie Salidas

I just finished a two-month long series on self-editing. Today I'm starting my series on self-publishing.

http://www.katiesalidas.com/2011/03/deciding-to-self-publish.html


----------



## wyndwitch

http://kristina-jackson.blogspot.com/2011/03/meet-debbie-bennet-hamelins-child.html


----------



## theaatkinson

Just posted my weekly writing exercise

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com


----------



## garryg

I just posted Is popular fiction bad?


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I rattle on about reviews and plug The Inner Bean and Big Al's Books and Pals: Oh, Those Tough-To-Take Reviews!


----------



## aaronpolson

I posted the "new" afterword to my first self/indie published book, _The Bottom Feeders_, today:

WIP Wednesday: The Lost Afterword


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

I posted a greatly expanded Story Elements Checklist on http://ScreenwritingTricks.com working through each of the three (four) acts, listing what key elements generally appear in each, with questions to help writers brainstorm on these elements.

Alexandra Sokoloff
_Screenwriting Tricks For Authors_


----------



## 13500

Wrapping up Women's History Month, I posted ten fun facts about Jane Austen on Bibliophilic Blather today.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## J Dean

I am now officially a Twitterhead!  My name on Twitter is JDeanAuthor.

So..... there.


----------



## Steven R. Drennon

I just updated my site with an interview with Megan Jones.

http://www.drennon.com/blog/2011/03/30/interview-with-megan-jones/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Kathy Carmichael is my Indie Author of the Day today: For'From Indie Authors: Kathy Carmichael


----------



## aaronpolson

I posted a little something about Dario Argento's _Opera _as well as a way to get my latest novella, _We are the Monsters_, for FREE.

http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/03/at-opera.html


----------



## bnapier

I posted a nice little post about how I need to motivate myself to finish current projects rather than spending my writing time on marketing existing books.  Check it out at www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com


----------



## Joshua Rigley

Here's a chance to get your website listed on my blog forever: http://dreadchronicles.com/become-a-sponsor


----------



## Dana Taylor

I've been a horrible mother to my first-born e-book. I wrote an apology today.

http://theprincessrobinblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/letter-to-princess-robin-from-mom.html

Dana Taylor


----------



## DavidRM

The Patience to Do Nothing

When you plant a tree, or, hell, most plants, the worst thing you can do is hover over the poor thing and try to rush its growth...

-David


----------



## Selene Coulter

"When you mock a book, you mock a person's soul..." http://bit.ly/gTtPyN

Not quite as dramatic as it sounds.
Honest.


----------



## chris.truscott

Read and reviewed Jefferson's Road...

http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/03/amazoncom-review-jeffersons-road.html


----------



## KatieKlein

The YA Indie Spotlight is featuring V. J. Chambers, today!

http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/04/ya-indie-spotlight-v-j-chambers.html


----------



## R. Doug

My latest wine blog is on Zinfandel.


----------



## julieannfelicity

Yesterday I posted my feelings about the term 'Literary Fiction', thanks to a KB thread.

http://authorjatitus.weebly.com/bloggitty-blog-blog-blog.html


----------



## wyndwitch

Today I have Al Boudreau on my blog http://kristina-jackson.blogspot.com/2011/03/al-boudreau-in-memory-of-greed.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Guest Blogging The Inner Bean


----------



## aaronpolson

Michelle Muto tackles five questions today: http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/04/five-question-friday-michelle-muto.html


----------



## 13500

Jason G. Anderson (jasonga on KB) starts off Flash Fiction Fridays' Spring Fever theme.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## chris.truscott

Just read and reviewed Takedown by Anna Murray.

http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/04/amazoncom-review-takedown.html

Spoiler Alert: I loved it.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

This week's Featured Author is Lia Fairchild, author of "In Search of Lucy"

http://thecozycornerreadingroom.blogspot.com


----------



## GayleC

First of all, please visit my friend Michele Scott's blog, http://adventuresnwriting.blogspot.com. I'm a guest over there today, but check out her other posts. She's got a lot of interesting things to say about writing and the publishing business - and recipes. I'm a sucker for recipes, which is odd, because I rarely cook.

Second, I need your help on my blog, http://gaylecarline.blogspot.com. I'm choosing between two covers of my soon-to-be-published mystery, and I'm torn. I'd like some other opinions. Seriously, how often do you get ASKED for your opinion? I'm begging you, folks. Tell me what you think.


----------



## tim290280

The Sydney Writers' Festival program has been announced and I've made a little post about it:
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/04/sydney-writers-festival.html

I'm wondering if any other Aussie's (or non-Aussies) will be there?


----------



## theaatkinson

GayleC said:


> First of all, please visit my friend Michele Scott's blog, http://adventuresnwriting.blogspot.com. I'm a guest over there today, but check out her other posts. She's got a lot of interesting things to say about writing and the publishing business - and recipes. I'm a sucker for recipes, which is odd, because I rarely cook.
> 
> Second, I need your help on my blog, http://gaylecarline.blogspot.com. I'm choosing between two covers of my soon-to-be-published mystery, and I'm torn. I'd like some other opinions. Seriously, how often do you get ASKED for your opinion? I'm begging you, folks. Tell me what you think.


tweeted it for ya. hope it helps


----------



## theaatkinson

I'm having tons of fun with my blogstreak and hearing from the hosts that they are getting lots of hits.

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My review of Sena Jeter Naslund's Ahab's Wife


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

Posted the entire chapter 3 of my novel, Changeling, for Sample Sunday.

One week to go, and I'm terrified!

http://thedreyfusstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/04/chapter-3-changeling-sample-sunday.html


----------



## Steven R. Drennon

A new book blurb featuring Robert Collins is now available on my blog, Adventures in Writing.

http://www.drennon.com/blog/2011/04/02/expert-assistance-by-robert-collins/


----------



## theraven

I posted a Self-Rescue Princess specialized review of Full Mortalilty. (a Agatha Award Nominee for Best First Novel 2010) http://theselfrescueprincess.wordpress.com/


----------



## daringnovelist

I posted my entry in my Hemingway's Baby Shoes Blogfest (obviously not in the contest because I'm not eligible, being the judge and all):

"The Real Unexpurgated Story of the Baby Shoes Which Were Sold Unused"

It's not quite short enough to be a flash story (2000 words) but still short enough for a blog story.

Camille


----------



## cs_dorsey

My first book review on Amazon!!!

http://csdorsey.blogspot.com/2011/03/book-review.html


----------



## daringnovelist

csdorsey1984 said:


> My first book review on Amazon!!!
> 
> http://csdorsey.blogspot.com/2011/03/book-review.html


Congratulations!


----------



## CraigInOregon

A Round of Words In 80 Days, Round 2 goals:

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/04/03/row-80-round-2-goals/


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

On my blog, just posted the link to David H Burton's interview of me:

http://davidhburton.com/?p=5525

http://thedreyfusstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/04/interview-with-me.html


----------



## R. Doug

Well, I don't have it up yet, but this week I'm running a three-part series entitled _Why Southwest's Boeings Keep Coming Apart Above 30,000 Feet_. I presaged these events in my book _The Tombstone Agency_, which nobody in New York wanted to take a chance on, so I'm sanitizing names from two chapters in the book and posting those two chapters starting tomorrow.


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Exciting news on my blog.

*Spirit Guide series Romance Trading Cards are here!*



Want FREE cards? For a limited time I will be mailing out sets of _*She Smells the Dead*_ and _*Spirit Storm*_ romance trading cards (US only). Collect them all! Visit my blog _From the Shadows_ here to sign up.


----------



## BRWoods

Both girls that are on my blog have been called by me personally today. Does that count?

New Epic Fantasy Novella, only $.99
http://www.amazon.com/Davi-Tales-of-Suruale-ebook/dp/B004USP8ZU/
Humans and dwarfs have been at odds for generations. When human
blacksmith Davi is sent to the Dwarven King to reopen the local trade
routes, he finds himself more at home with his enemies than he ever
did with his own kind.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I did a bi-langual tutorial on my blog today. Odd count peyote beading, the simple way


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Put a review of Bone Machines by John Dodds on my weblog. http://kiasreading.blogspot.com/2011/04/horror-bone-machines-john-dodds.html


----------



## theaatkinson

I posted about my next installment for my blogstreak where I'm flashing Sarah Barnard today.

http://www.sarahbarnard.co.uk/blog/2011/04/02/blog-streak-thea-atkinson/#more-596


----------



## ChadMck

I just finished my last post for this coming week on my word of the day blog. It's humor based and seems to be picking up some steam and a following on the kindle. Feel free to check it out if you need a laugh 

http://wordsyoushouldknow.blogspot.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Part I of a three-part series for the week: Why Southwest's Boeings Keep Coming Apart Above 30,000 Feet


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Updated my main story on my weblog http://kiaswriting.blogspot.com/2011/04/black-sheep-part-2-chapter-6.html


----------



## KatieKlein

I just posted my March sales numbers. 

http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/04/march-sales-numbers.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My Indie Author of the day today is Phillip Duck: For/From Indie Authors: Phillip Thomas Duck


----------



## Alan Ryker

First: E.J., those cards are rad.

Over at my blog, kindleboards's's's own Jennifer Rainey, author of These Hellish Happenings, discusses her take on vampires. Her irreverent post might just shock your delicate, vampiric sensibilities! http://www.alanryker.com/2011/04/guest-post-jennifer-rainey-author-of.html


----------



## daringnovelist

Today I posted the story notes for "The Real Unexpurgated Story of the Baby Shoes Which Were Sold Unused." In which I mostly talked about O. Henry, shaggy dogs, and storytelling.

Camille


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Just posted an interview I did with indie author Noah Mullette-Gillman. You can read it here. Apparently, he sometimes lives underground, which makes sense, as he used to live down under.


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde

I posted on my recent trip to Lisbon. A lot of the information I gathered on the trip will be put to good use in a pirate novel I'm working on: http://thebrooklynscribbler.blogspot.com/2011/04/lisbon-city-by-tagus.html


----------



## William Meikle

Finalized details with my publisher for a print short story collection
http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2011/04/whispers-from-darkside-paperback.html


----------



## 13500

E.J. Stevens said:


> Exciting news on my blog.
> 
> *Spirit Guide series Romance Trading Cards are here!*
> 
> 
> 
> Want FREE cards? For a limited time I will be mailing out sets of _*She Smells the Dead*_ and _*Spirit Storm*_ romance trading cards (US only). Collect them all! Visit my blog _From the Shadows_ here to sign up.


Very cool. Great marketing idea and love the artwork. Hope they work well for you.

"Editing for Grammarphobes" is all about proper nouns and possessives today. The rules might surprise you.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## Spinneyhead

I just did a post with a bundle of Kindle book reviews in it. Two of them are of indies which were recommended by kindleboarders, two are mainstream books I picked up when they were on offer and one is a short business/self help book.


----------



## GayleC

Steve Drennon and I cross-pollinated today on our blogs. I don't know about him, but it was good for me. Links are here:

http://www.drennon.com
http://gaylecarline.blogspot.com


----------



## EverythingIndie

I haven't posted in here lately, so quite a few I haven't mentioned. I'll only catch you up with today's, however; Which writers inspire you? and a Q&A with Helen Smith about her book, THREE SISTERS. Now I'm back from my holiday, I hope to be posting more often again!


----------



## BiancaSommerland

I finally blogged about all the craziness I got myself into. Keeps me busy, but it also means my readers can win tons of prizes...http://imnoangelauthorsblog.wordpress.com/2011/04/04/april-is-all-about-winning-stuff/

And I made this cute picture to go with it!


----------



## SJHanson

Blog post today with a review for A Land Of Ash, by several of our kindleboard authors, can be found here http://tinyurl.com/4xbd2bp


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

A really nice review of my book. 

http://thedreyfusstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/04/second-review.html


----------



## theaatkinson

Morgan Gallagher said:


> A really nice review of my book.
> 
> http://thedreyfusstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/04/second-review.html


that is a nice review. well done!

I'm still posting about my blogstreak. I'm pleased to hear back from the hosts that they are receiving comments and hits. feel free to check out the concept. I'd love for someone else to try it and I'd definitely host someone

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

theapatra said:


> that is a nice review. well done!
> 
> I'm still posting about my blogstreak. I'm pleased to hear back from the hosts that they are receiving comments and hits. feel free to check out the concept. I'd love for someone else to try it and I'd definitely host someone
> 
> http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com


Thank You!

I was home edding all day, and couldn't follow your streak. Hope you had fun!


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I just posted an update of my sales. Check it out at http://www.peelingcheek.wordpress.com.


----------



## daringnovelist

Tonight's post is a glimpse into process. Not necessarily my usual process but a common one -- it's about using images to spawn imagination.

Camille


----------



## theaatkinson

Morgan Gallagher said:


> Thank You!
> 
> I was home edding all day, and couldn't follow your streak. Hope you had fun!


i'm actually streaking all month but I'll not post every day here. just every few. grin


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

theapatra said:


> i'm actually streaking all month but I'll not post every day here. just every few. grin


Mu gawd, you'll be exhausted! I'll see if I can catch you up!


----------



## naomi_jay

I've been looking at the (many, many) old blog entries I made whilst writing my next Kindle release, Wild, and reposting them with my thoughts now.

http://naomijay.blogspot.com/

It's kind of sad/funny how many of these entries end with "and soon I will finish revising this book!"


----------



## Mark Feggeler

New post about our recent trip to the _Wizarding World of Harry Potter_ at Universal Studios.

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/04/king-kong-all-over-again.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I wrote a farewell to my friend, and fellow-writer, Peter Prybot who died on Sunday after his leg became entangled in a trawl line while he was setting back lobster pots aboard his boat, October Sky: *Fare Thee Well To a Lobsterman, Writer and Friend*


----------



## EverythingIndie

I wrote the first in a new series of micro-tips for writers. This one is all about naming characters.


----------



## Julia March

I'm writing a series of posts on what a hero is.

http://www.juliamarch.com/2011/04/02/what-is-a-hero-part-1/


----------



## Guest

Posted a poll regarding the design for my cover illustration.
http://warreview.blogspot.com/2011/03/design-question-poll.html


----------



## Bob Mayer

For Civil War book coming out next Tuesday on the 150th Anniversary of the Civil War
The first clash of ironclads: The USS Monitor vs the CSS Virginia
http://westpointcivilwar.wordpress.com/


----------



## R. H. Watson

Never Let Me Go, the Movie
Part 1 Dealing with a movie that has such an emotional effect on me, I was actually a little concerned I might have a heart attack.
Part 2 will be about the book.


----------



## R. Doug

Bob—I am just loving some of your Civil War blogs.  That's some great stuff you have there.


----------



## DDScott

*Sometimes Being An Author Makes You...Faint!*

I know...I've been there, done that...as of last Friday, thanks to Bufo Calvin and his fantabulous I Love My Kindle Blog.

Here's the scoop:

*http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/04/sometimes-being-author-makes-youfaint.html*


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I want to take a moment to thank Moses for starting this thread. It pushes me to post more often than I probably would. Yesterday I posted my sales for March. Today I posted AMC's personality test for what role you'd play in a crime thriller. You can read about it at: http://www.peelingcheek.wordpress.com.


----------



## R. Doug

D.D., I think you might want to change the link title from, ""Author Sells 12 Times as many books at $0.00," to show $0.99 instead.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Today's post in my Self-Publishing series. 
Self-Publishing - Basic Cost to Consider


----------



## Steven R. Drennon

I have a new book plug featured on my site, this one from Cheryl Shireman. I hope you'll drop by and check it out!

http://www.drennon.com/blog/2011/04/05/life-is-but-a-dream-with-cheryl-shireman/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

How to read more for less Or how I think about people not looking around for other options of buying books now that there is a whole world of cheaper books out there (and ofcourse help out indies  )


----------



## SM Johnson

I hate my blog. Mostly because no one reads it, so I feel like I'm babbling into a void. I've decided that it shall forever be an "Author Info Blog."

But... If anyone wants a guest blogger, I'd be happy to oblige. Contact me at [email protected]


----------



## tim290280

Katie Salidas said:


> Today's post in my Self-Publishing series.
> Self-Publishing - Basic Cost to Consider


I've been loving this series of posts.

My post today was of course about reviewing reviewers:
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/04/comment-on-comments-review-of-reviews.html

It was either that or self-pub vs. traditional pub, or of course spend more time on my book.


----------



## Katie Salidas

tim290280 said:


> I've been loving this series of posts.
> 
> My post today was of course about reviewing reviewers:
> http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/04/comment-on-comments-review-of-reviews.html
> 
> It was either that or self-pub vs. traditional pub, or of course spend more time on my book.


Thanks for reading mine. I'll pop over and have a look at yours too!


----------



## Patty Jansen

People may be interested in this project:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2011/03/31/catch-22-announcing-a-new-project/


----------



## R. Doug

Part I of my three-part series shattered all previous records for my blog. Today I'm running Part II of Why Southwest's Boeings Keep Coming Apart Above 30,000 Feet


----------



## theaatkinson

Morgan Gallagher said:


> Mu gawd, you'll be exhausted! I'll see if I can catch you up!


Not exhausted yet, although I must admit the fantasy I had to write for Sarah Barnard and Daniel Arenson nearly wiped me out.

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com

feel free to check it out. I'm pretty pleased with the concept and it seems to be getting the hosts some exposure, which is why I started it. it has a twitter hashtag #blogstreak


----------



## garryg

Today I posted My personal list of editing do's and don'ts


----------



## Katie Salidas

Today's Topic. Don't forget to budget for Marketing cost when Self-Publishing.


----------



## victoriaallman

I post every Monday to my blog. It is a travel/food blog where I write about the places I have been and the food I discovered as a chef on a yacht. There is always a recipe included.
This week, the yacht was in Santorini, Greece and I ate the most luscious salad of silky soft eggplant.

The story and recipe are posted at:
www.victoriaallman.com/blog


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My indie author of the day is Judi Coltman: For/From Indie Authors: Judi Coltman


----------



## Alan Ryker

Our own Katie Salidas explains how she chose which aspects of the vampire mythos to keep when she created the vampires for her _Immortalis_ series, in her guest post Combining Old Mythology and Imagination.


----------



## 13500

Today, I blogged about my take on the defining literary fiction thread in the Writers' Cafe, which has given me a huge headache.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

I hope you will stop by and check it out.

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## daringnovelist

Riffing a little more on what I'm working on right now -- last night I posted about The Promise to the Reader, and how the promise is different for a standalone, a series or a serial.

Camille


----------



## xandy3

Things indie authors are not allowed to say, according to some folk http://wp.me/pIJeA-4i

Warning: cranky rant!


----------



## Mark Feggeler

New blog post about driving long distances with children.

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/04/life-in-yahtzee-cup.html


----------



## JRTomlin

I posted the prologue to my next novel at http://jeannetomlin.blogspot.com


----------



## DDScott

Superfab Indie Epub Kindle Author *L. C. Evans of WE INTERRUPT THIS DATE  * is my guest today at *The WG2E*, and wow does she have a heckuva "Writers Making Choices" journey to share with y'all...

*http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/welcome-to-the-wg2e-l-c-evans*


----------



## William Meikle

New anthologies containing my stories - four of them
http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2011/04/new-anthologies-containing-my-stories.html


----------



## DDScott

And, at today's *The Naked Hero*, we're talkin' all-things-*Protector Hero*...

Think Chance as in HUMAN TARGET's Christopher Chance...

Where it's all about a hero protecting the heroine he loves and his friends as well, perhaps even strangers too...no matter what the costs and no matter who or what stands in that hero's way.

*http://thenakedhero.com/the-protector-christopher-chance-meet-roman-bellesconi*

At The Naked Hero, we're "stripping down characters to their skivvies in books, movies and pop culture".


----------



## R. Doug

DDScott said:


> Think Chance as in HUMAN TARGET's Christopher Chance...


Love that show, and not just because he frequently uses one of my favorite concealed carry weapon-Walther P99.


----------



## EverythingIndie

Three posts today! An extended discussion on naming characters, a look at Phobia, by Elizabeth Parker, and a blip on my latest ebook launch!


----------



## Coral Moore

Guest Post by Alan Ryker on my blog about some of the science behind his version of the vampire in Burden Kansas: http://www.chaosandinsanity.com/?p=629 First guest blogger every, I'm so excited!


----------



## Steven R. Drennon

I have a new author interview featuring Kathleen Valentine. Stop by and see what she's currently working on. It sounds like a winner!

http://www.drennon.com/blog/2011/04/06/interview-with-kathleen-valentine/


----------



## Katie Salidas

Alan Ryker said:


> Our own Katie Salidas explains how she chose which aspects of the vampire mythos to keep when she created the vampires for her _Immortalis_ series, in her guest post Combining Old Mythology and Imagination.


Thanks so much for having me on your blog today!! I enjoyed writing that post!


----------



## miss_fletcher

An interview with Romance Author Rose Gordon 
http://fictionfierce.blogspot.com/2011/04/author-interview-with-rose-gordon.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My review of Hemingway's _On Paris_: In Love with Hemingway's Paris


----------



## Grace Elliot

Indeed I have! The latest post is:
*Gathered by Virgins.*
There's something about a good cup of tea that lubricates thought and helps the day go more smoothly. My parents drink tea by the bucket full, whereas I mainly drink it at work. There are cultural differences to; I believe tea is much less popular in America than it is here in the UK, but strangely the Portuguese and Dutch are big tea drinkers. Anyhow, when tea was first introduced to Britain in the mid 17th century, wild claims about its health benefits ensured its popularity. 
In 1657 Thomas Garway, proprietor of a coffee house in Exchange Alley in London claimed tea was "gathered by virgins" and "makes a body active and lusty". This miracle elixir also; "preserves perfect health until extreme old age", "vanquishes nightmares" and "dispenses with the need for sleep."

TO READ THE FULL POST VISIT:

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/04/gathered-by-virgins.html


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

I've just posted a review of Alan Ryker's novella, Burden Kansas.

http://thedreyfusstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/04/burden-kansas-review.html


----------



## deanfromaustralia

Just posted my review of "The Clearing" by Anne Riley


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Chillin' with Patrick Rothfuss..


----------



## SJHanson

New blog post with review of "Baby Huey: A Cautionary Tale of Addiction" by James Henderson, an amazing book, check it out at http://sjhansonwrites.blogspot.com/2011/04/great-book.html


----------



## MiaHeart

I blogged today about the problems I am having finding review sites for my type of work. I may have just been pouting.  And also about a contest I am having. I have 0 followers so every day I am talking to myself.  
http://authormiaheart.blogspot.com/


----------



## deanfromaustralia

I just posted a review of a book I've just finished called "The Clearing" by Anne Riley.

Dean from Australia


----------



## Ash Stirling

I made an addition to my blog with the second of my very short free stories helping to flesh out the setting I write in.

http://ashstirling.wordpress.com/2011/04/06/curiosity-a-braeden-wolf-short-story/


----------



## daringnovelist

With tonight's and tomorrow's posts I am writing with out a net, you could say.

I wrote something vague on yesterday's post about how I was sorting out the pacing and choices on the current story, and someone asked me to explain more fully.... so I am doing a full disclosure on the choices that are going into the first couple chapters of my old movie serial story.

My Real Live Choices, Beat by Beat, as I Write.

It may be fun, or it may be boring. Who knows.....

Camille


----------



## R. Doug

The third and final installment of my record-breaking blog series on _Why Southwest's Boeings Keep Falling Apart_. Prepare to be shocked at the level of corruption and how far up the FAA chain of command that corruption reached.


----------



## judd.exley

I was remiss for a long time, then I got back into it with the impetus of a newly-arriving baby and finishing my first novel (which I'm preparing to publish soon!).

Ripping off the Band-Aid - About me revamping my business and preparing for Baby Leave.

Can Somebody Please Name This Baby? - He's here in just under 2 weeks (planned C-section) and he doesn't have a name yet! HELP!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Edward G. Talbot is my Indie Author of the Day: For/from Indie Authors: Edward G. Talbot


----------



## D.R. Erickson

Today's Blog Post: "Who You Callin' "Secondary"? DavidRossErickson.blogspot.com


----------



## KatieKlein

I'm featuring Sarah Woodbury as my YA Indie Spotlight of the week. 

http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/04/ya-indie-spotlight-sarah-woodbury.html


----------



## Beth Groundwater

I'm a guest on The Stiletto Gang today, talking about the subgenre of outdoor-oriented mysteries and how my _Deadly Currents_ fits within it:
http://www.thestilettogang.blogspot.com/

On my own blog, recent posts include good news about _Deadly Currents_ making it into Gelati's Scoop Top 20 list for the first quarter of 2011, a 4-star review on Once Upon a Romance, and photos from the Mountain of Authors program put on by the Pikes Peak Library, among other news:
http://bethgroundwater.blogspot.com/


----------



## 13500

KB favorite Sean Sweeney, aka John Fitch V, offers his take on Spring Fever today on Flash Fiction Fridays. Can you guess what it has to do with?

Please stop by for a fun read.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## Andre Jute

The Use and Abuse of Literature: Will Strunk become the new standard of skunkliness?
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/907

Which small, lazy words do you hate most?
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/902

Cookie's Book Club: The moral centre
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/896

The Last Bookman
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/872

etc, more.


----------



## bnapier

A few new posts, actually...

Today I posted an interview I conducted with Robert Swartwood, the editor of the Norton Hint Fiction anthology and author of Spooky Nook and The Calling.

Before that there was a bit about poetry, particularly National poetry Month and a Sandra Beasley reading I was fortunate enough to attend.

All of it can be found at www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com


----------



## GayleC

I need some help in my blog today. I'm preparing my second mystery book for sale (Kindle and paperback), and I'm having trouble with the blurb. Can you come over and give me your opinion? I'd be so grateful!

http://gaylecarline.blogspot.com


----------



## DDScott

Sooo thrilled to be hosting Superstar Indie Epub Author Sibel Hodge, author of THE FASHION POLICE  (The Amber Fox Murder Mysteries), at *The WG2E*!

Sibel has one amazing "Writers Making Choices" story on all the scoop behind her decision to go the Amazon Kindle Indie Epub route!


----------



## LadaRay

A few posts, actually, on my new blog, including:

Humbled and Inspired &
A Destiny to Self-Publish?

http://ladaray.blogspot.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Another Controller Falls Asleep.


----------



## daringnovelist

Continuing to Blog My Process: Hero Vs Victim. (This is the second in a short series in which I talk in detail about the issues I wrestle with in making choices and developing a story. You might want to start with the first post, if you didn't read it yesterday.)

Camille


----------



## theaatkinson

I posted my next streak spot: which is over a Glenn Bullion's blog.

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com


----------



## aaronpolson

I've just posted about a contest I'm holding in conjunction with a forthcoming short story collection: http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/04/saints-are-dead.html.

Prizes include books made out of paper. Shocking.


----------



## Kelvin

Hiya:

I just added pages to my blog site. I really love what blogger.com are doing in terms of designing and structuring blogs. My facebook widget is on my site, my twitter button is there as well. Also, I have added a book giveaway on my site and a page with my writing style for readers to check out.

Link:http://icire.blogspot.com/


----------



## miss_fletcher

http://fictionfierce.blogspot.com/2011/04/110000-downloads-eyeballs-writing.html

Celebrating passing 100,000 downloads ... and other random writers stuff, like my Interviews with Indie Authors, and updates on my next book release


----------



## JenniferS.

I just recently created my first blog and posted my second post yesterday. http://jennifersnydersblog.blogspot.com.


----------



## tim290280

I've finished a couple of great books this week. I've blogged about them here:








http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/04/book-review-line-of-sight-by-david.html









http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/04/book-review-dead-man-ring-of-knives-by.html


----------



## JRainey

I just posted a great interview with Monique Martin, author of Out of Time, on Independent Paranormal: http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/04/interview-with-monique-martin-author-of.html


----------



## JoanReeves

Hi! Blog writing. Now that's something I know since I have 2 and have ghostwritten several. *g* I usually post every day though I haven't yet today.

Yesterday's post was: American Authors on XinXii. It was about, the European Digital Publishing Platform (think Kindle euro-style). Can't remember if my blog url shows up here. Anyway, it's SlingWords.blogspot.com.


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

http://thedreyfusstrilogy.blogspot.com/

Have just posted chapter 4 of my novel, for #SampleSunday tomorrow. I've also edited the blog to reflect that _Changeling_ is now live...


----------



## EverythingIndie

Two posts over at my blog today. One is a post on cast size, the other is a blip about updates to my official site.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I decided to forget about writing today and posted the recipe for my gluten-free, no-bake Chocolate Fruitcake: My Belated Fruitcake: A Recipe- sort of...


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Did a post today in which I admit to being a pulp writer - and preferring it, plus what I mean to do with it.


----------



## JRTomlin

Kathleen Valentine said:


> I decided to forget about writing today and posted the recipe for my gluten-free, no-bake Chocolate Fruitcake: My Belated Fruitcake: A Recipe- sort of...


Ok, that looks yummy and anything gluten free I have to check out.

Today I posted the last in my series on rules of writing historical fiction.


----------



## daringnovelist

Today I finished up the "Blogging my Process" experiment with some thoughts on how you must turn a string of incidents into a unit by compounding the problem, and not just stringing them like a bunch of separate beads.

Blogging My Process: A Character In a Setting With A Plan.

(The three part series begins here.)

Camille


----------



## theaatkinson

Kathleen Valentine said:


> I decided to forget about writing today and posted the recipe for my gluten-free, no-bake Chocolate Fruitcake: My Belated Fruitcake: A Recipe- sort of...


can I just say it looks yum. I gotta check it out as hubby is off wheat


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Thanks for the comments about my fruitcake. It is DELICIOUS! Enjoy.

I blogged today about a new book being born: Morgan Gallagher's Changeling


----------



## Skate

I just announced my intention to e-publish and asked for help in choosing a cover...http://kates-scribbles.blogspot.com/

I also posted the first chapter of my book as an appetiser here - [URL=http://treespeaker.blogspot]http://treespeaker.blogspot.com/[/url]


----------



## Michelle Muto

I'm honored to say that I've just posted an interview with our very own Dean Mayes, author of Hambledown Dream. It's a moving story and an equally heartwarming interview. I hope you'll stop by to say hello to Dean.


----------



## Bob Mayer

Two blogs, two posts:
How Does Your Protagonist Change? http://writeitforward.wordpress.com/

Civil War: A destitute US Grant frees his only slave http://westpointcivilwar.wordpress.com/


----------



## daringnovelist

I posted another excerpt from The Adventure of Anna The Great this morning for #samplesunday. While the overall story is a mystery and swashbuckler, there is no denying that this is also majorly a horse story.

So this is one of the horsey bits -- the stableman thinks he can punish Anna by assigning her to exercise the orneriest horse in the stable. Silly stableman.

Excerpt from Chapter 10 - Sea Sprite

Camille


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

I'm posting a list of the interviews I've got going out today. One more to do today, one more tomorrow. But i'm doing it all in this one post, so as not to spam people out. 


http://thedreyfusstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/04/launch-interviews-somesuch-things.html


----------



## Steven R. Drennon

I have a new Kindle Book Review on my site.

http://www.drennon.com/blog/2011/04/10/blue-valley-by-christine-rice/


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I participate in "Six Sunday". I usually do an intro to the scene, but didn't feel like it this week. The paragraph works on its own. (link in signature)


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

I'm blogging about marriage and the annual migration of geese - yeah, somehow they're connected.
http://deadlyduoduhblog.blogspot.com/2011/04/migration-or-stragglation.html


----------



## miss_fletcher

An interview with Jess C Scott on writing 
http://fictionfierce.blogspot.com/2011/04/author-interview-with-jess-c-scott.html


----------



## daringnovelist

Tonight I posted my Story Notes for yesterday's excerpt:

A Horse As An Important Supporting Character

Camille


----------



## Beth Barany

I post everyday on my blog at Writer's Fun Zone. Today I posted my weekly Sunday video -- I don't want to write a post 7 days a week  . The video is an inspirational pep talk by Al Pacino from the movie Any Given Sunday. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

Posted details of book giveaway over at Fangtastic.

http://thedreyfusstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/04/interview-with-me_11.html


----------



## Raybrite

Today I posted about my new book. It is out today. My First Novellette.
It seems my books are getting a little longer each time. Maybe I am learning how to do this.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Sarah Woodbury is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Sarah Woodbury

Yesterday my blog post about Morgan Gallagher's new book got picked up by USA Today for their web site. Hope it did some good for her.


----------



## aaronpolson

I posted about the "death" of my publisher and the rebirth of my YA/Paranormal novel, _The House Eaters_: http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/04/what-to-do-when-your-publisher-dies.html.

I love the 21st century.


----------



## R. Doug

Today I tried a little experiment, a double movie review comparing two films to each other: 127 Hours versus Nordwand (North Face).


----------



## William Meikle

Why I write about vampires: Guest Blogging today
http://www.alanryker.com/2011/04/guest-post-william-meikle-why-i-write.html


----------



## 13500

Loose versus lose. Which one means "not tight fitting?"

Also, I am looking for a few flash fiction pieces for next month. If you are interested, please consult Bibliophilic Blather.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Here's a new blog about the wonders of an organized wife -- "Mom Helped"

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/04/mom-helped.html


----------



## theaatkinson

I posted on Al Boudreau's blog, actually, for my 11th day of blogstreaking. Feel free to visit him and let him know you were there. He has an awesome lil blog that I really enjoy reading.

http://networkedblogs.com/gwpJg


----------



## Guest

Top Ten Rules for Writing Fiction link and further discussion-- from some amazing names, too!

http://christineolinger.blogspot.com/2011/04/rules-for-writers-what-are-yours.html


----------



## M.S. Verish

Matt's most recent blog is up today! Check it out.

SEXramore?


----------



## deanfromaustralia

This week I review kindleboarder Michelle Muto's novel "The Book Of Lost Souls"

http://www.deanfromaustralia.com


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

It's finished! The first draft of my third novel is now finished and resting awaiting the first round of editing: "It was the kind of murder that drove the tabloids wild."


----------



## JRainey

Just posted a great interview with Todd Russell, author of _Mental Shrillness_ on Independent Paranormal. Read it here: http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/04/interview-with-todd-russell-author-of.html


----------



## KatieKlein

David Michael (_The Girl Who Ran with Horses_) is today's featured YA Indie Spotlight. 

http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/04/ya-indie-spotlight-david-michael.html


----------



## miss_fletcher

JRainey said:


> Just posted a great interview with Todd Russell, author of _Mental Shrillness_ on Independent Paranormal. Read it here: http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/04/interview-with-todd-russell-author-of.html


Snap.

Interview with Todd Russell on my blog;
http://fictionfierce.blogspot.com/2011/04/author-interview-with-todd-russell.html


----------



## Guest

Posted an "Open Thread" for all kinds of questions and comments.


----------



## deanfromaustralia

Just uploaded a piece titled "The Ethical Geek" to my blog. It's a piece that examines the working conditions in one of the world's largest consumer technology manufacturers and it has particular relevance to us as Kindle Authors. I'd appreciate your comments


----------



## aaronpolson

I pick my top five Frankenstein's Monsters: [URL=http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/04/top-five-frankensteins-monsters]http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/04/top-five-frankensteins-monsters.html[/url]


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Terry Brooks on his Contract with his Readers (Inspiring): http://sciencefictionfantasybooks.net/terry-brooks-on-his-contract-with-readers-inspiring/


----------



## R. Doug

Just did a special non-blog-day blog on the upcoming, ad-sponsored, $114 Kindle 3 WiFi.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Wrote a review for Bitten by Sean Michael you can find it here: review


----------



## Steven R. Drennon

I have a new book plug with Megan Jones on my site.

http://www.drennon.com/blog/2011/04/12/two-books-by-megan-jones/

There are also a couple of new Kindle Book reviews on the site as well, so check them out while you're there!


----------



## Incognita

Actually, since I'm new to all this, I posted about my decision to try indie publishing:

http://christinepope.com/blog1/2011/04/12/my-decision-to-go-indie/


----------



## daringnovelist

Today I posted an interview with our own Ellen O'Connell - about a secondary character in her western romance, Sing My Name.

Character Wednesdays: Ellen O'Connell

Camille


----------



## R. Doug

Megapixels play only a small part in choosing your next camera: Don't Be a Casualty of the Great Megapixel War.


----------



## Chris Strange

Just started a new visual writing prompt series on my blog called Writing Prompt Wednesday (original, I know).


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

http://thedreyfusstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/04/interview-with-me_13.html

Posted a link to Alan Ryker's interview of me today. Alan writes extremely intelligent, thoughtful writerly questions, on technique and process, so you might want to check it out and see if he'll interview you. (He reads your book first, in order to research the questions.)

I also comment on his calling me out in a blood feud last night. It was a clever way to get some promo for the interview, and great fun. So be careful if you do work with Alan, he might stab you in the back! (If you are very lucky.)


----------



## MrPLD

Been blogging mindless trash to mine lately - probably something I'm better at than putting together 'insightful' pieces.

http://elitadaniels.com/techblog


----------



## theaatkinson

Paul: your mindless trash is a reader's treasure

I'm still streaking. If you want to know what that means, check out

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com

I'm having a lot of fun and stretching my writer's muscles.


----------



## pentalpha

I've only been blogging a short time - since my erotic short stories came out a month ago.

Yesterday, I put a little excerpt from one on my bloghttp://barbiescotterotica.blogspot.com - and I've done that a couple of times before.

Last week I guest blogged about writing erotica at The ABC Writer's Checklist http://thewritersabcchecklist.blogspot.com/ - you'll find good general writing advice there as well.


----------



## Guest

The Last Gasps of Revenge. How contemporary Germany deals with the last war crime trials of WW2.


----------



## garryg

Today I posted: Smashing Words...


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Jack Wallen is my indie author of the day today: For/From Indie Authors: Jack Wallen


----------



## Alan Ryker

Sparks flew between Morgan Gallagher and me at both my blog and hers, culminating in this interview about her new novel, Changeling!


----------



## garryg

I recently posted this: Free stuff in May!

Hopefully it's a bit better than terrible


----------



## William Meikle

Posted about a free HD download of a short film based on my script and short story
http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2011/04/dancers-short-film-free-hi-def-download.html


----------



## LCEvans

Pipe Bomb on A Moose Walked Into a Bar

http://amoosewalkedintoabar.blogspot.com/

Plus the site has gotten a brand new facelift. Come by to check it out and enjoy some laughs with us.


----------



## 13500

I posted a list of my favorite blogs today on Bibliophilic Blather.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## GayleC

A friend of mine has a new book out today. I'm blogging about it. Because I'm a giver.

http://gaylecarline.blogspot.com


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I actually made blog posts only 2 days apart - on the 10th to announce my new free short story based on the character in my western historical romance, Eyes of Silver, Eyes of Gold (unless you're wickedly extravagant and want to pay $.99 for it on Amazon), and on the 12th to mention Camille's interview with me on her blog, which she posted today.

IMO Camille's idea of interviewing some of us about secondary characters is an interesting one, and I thought her questions particularly good. The idea that came across for me was less about my particular secondary character than about the purpose and development of secondaries in general.


----------



## Bob Mayer

Yep--announcing new book release on Write It Forward blog
http://writeitforward.wordpress.com/
and a post a day on my Civil War blog
http://westpointcivilwar.wordpress.com/


----------



## bnapier

Yup...I did the WIP Wednesday thing and realized that I am either insane or a glutton for punishment.  Or maybe both...

www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com


----------



## daringnovelist

Today I posted a little about why I spent so much extra time on the cover of a 99 cent novelette:

Is a Picture Really Worth (Several) Thousand Words?



ellenoc said:


> IMO Camille's idea of interviewing some of us about secondary characters is an interesting one, and I thought her questions particularly good. The idea that came across for me was less about my particular secondary character than about the purpose and development of secondaries in general.


Thanks, Ellen. You really did kick off the series well, and I'm really excited about doing more.

(And here's that url again too: Character Wednesdays: Ellen O'Connell)

Camille


----------



## CraigInOregon

Yup:

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/04/14/trading-betas/


----------



## Kelvin

Today. I posted a video trailer for my new book that I made personally. I had been contemplating on doing so, but eventually pulled it of. Yay me. Glad that is done with.

You can check out the trailer and while you do, please follow my blog and leave a comment with your blogsite's url and I'll return the favour. Also, feel free to enter the giveaway competition.

Link: http://icire.blogspot.com/2011/04/book-trailer-out.html

Kelvin


----------



## theaatkinson

the blog streak continues!
http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com


----------



## JRainey

Just posted a fabulous interview with Tiffany S. DeBrosse, author of Jeremy Chikalto and The Hazy Souls on Independent Paranormal. Check it out: http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/04/interview-with-tiffany-s-debrosse.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Blogging about one of my favorite subjects -- dancing football players: Hines Ward's Paso Doble


----------



## AnneMarie Novark

Check out my new post: HOW TO FORMAT EBOOKS FOR THE TECHNO-CHALLENGED.

http://justwritewithannemarienovark.blogspot.com/


----------



## J Dean

Keeping writers updated on the status of my unfinished works, and also planning to write a review of Orson Scott Card's "Lost Boys" (If you don't want to wait for the review, you can PM me and ask what I thought).


----------



## EverythingIndie

Couldn't find this to post yesterday - but just to catch up, I wrote an article on the ad-supported Kindle and opened a discussion asking how long writers spend between their projects.


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde

Just blogged about the cost of e-books and the 99-cents race to the bottom http://thebrooklynscribbler.blogspot.com/2011/04/what-is-it-worth-to-you.html


----------



## 41419

I just started a new blog last week on Digital Publishing.

It covers general topics about writing and the publishing industry, as well as a step-by-step guide to getting your stories on sale for the Kindle, blogging as I go, as I learn.

As a bonus, you will get the odd haiku of questionable merit.

Enjoy: http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com

Dave


----------



## kae

April is National Poetry Month, and I'm putting up a few posts pertaining to that. You can find them at my Mental Geysers blog along with some poems I've written.
This week (10 - 16 April) is National Library Week, and I've made a few comments about that, too. I post book reviews several times each month.


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

Just updated the blurbs for book 2 and book 3, now book 1 is out, and I can say a bit more.

Would appreciate some feedback. I'm rather new at blurb....

http://thedreyfusstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/04/lucifers-stepdaughter-moonchild-update.html


----------



## Bob Mayer

New daily Civil War post:
The Routine of Beast Barracks at West Point circa 1860
http://westpointcivilwar.wordpress.com/


----------



## MeloniePhillips

Well I just started my blog, as in today. I am not even sure where I am going to go with it yet. I have started out with three posts on me who I am, then on what I have available, and what I am working on now. I have kept blogs in the past mainly, my thoughts my feelings mainly on myspace, facebook etc. I have to think hard on where I want to go with this one.

http://authormeloniephillips.blogspot.com/


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

MeloniePhillips said:


> Well I just started my blog, as in today. I am not even sure where I am going to go with it yet. I have started out with three posts on me who I am, then on what I have available, and what I am working on now. I have kept blogs in the past mainly, my thoughts my feelings mainly on myspace, facebook etc. I have to think hard on where I want to go with this one.
> 
> http://authormeloniephillips.blogspot.com/


It is hard Melonie. Took me weeks to sort of get my head around it all. It is a steep learning curve, but you will find your own voice.  Just keep swimming....


----------



## MeloniePhillips

Morgan Gallagher said:


> It is hard Melonie. Took me weeks to sort of get my head around it all. It is a steep learning curve, but you will find your own voice.  Just keep swimming....


Thanks Morgan I think I followed you I went through a few in this thread to find some to follow.


----------



## daringnovelist

Some definitions for the confused: [urlhttp://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2011/04/novella-novelette-page-count-and-word.html]Novellas, Novelettes, Page-Count and Word-Count[/url].

Camille


----------



## R. Doug

Heads are finally starting to roll at the Federal Aviation Administration in: Hank Krakowski Takes the Fall for Sleeping Controllers


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

http://thedreyfusstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/04/interview-with-me_15.html

Posted a link to Tracey Alley's interview of me, on her rather excellent blog.

http://traceyalley.weebly.com/4/post/2011/04/morgan-gallagers-debut-novel-changeling-the-dreyfuss-trilogy.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My review of Megan Chance's novel, _The Spiritualist_: Gothic Deliciousness


----------



## KatieKlein

Laura Lond is today's YA Indie Spotlight!

http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/04/ya-indie-spotlight-laura-lond.html


----------



## 13500

Why, yes, yes I have posted on my blog today. It's Friday, so you know what that means--another great piece of flash fiction for your enjoyment.

Up today is award-winning writer Sharon Cupp Pennington.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

As always, thanks for reading.

Karen


----------



## Guest

More fun with *****'s inbox of weirdness. Today's letter comes from a reader who seems to believe my vampire has a secret Muslim Socialist agenda.


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> More fun with Julie's inbox of weirdness. Today's letter comes from a reader who seems to believe my vampire has a secret Muslim Socialist agenda.


Hah! He caught you good. I took the other track, and took the fifth letter out of every fifth word, and found your real message.

I've sent it to the FBI. When they go a knockin' on your door, remember you won't escape, go quietly now.


----------



## Guest

Morgan Gallagher said:


> Hah! He caught you good. I took the other track, and took the fifth letter out of every fifth word, and found your real message.
> 
> I've sent it to the FBI. When they go a knockin' on your door, remember you won't escape, go quietly now.


I'm not worried about the FBI. They still can't find Obama's birth certificate. They won't be able to find me. Both I and my Muslim Socialist president are safe from you!


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> I'm not worried about the FBI. They still can't find Obama's birth certificate. They won't be able to find me. Both I and my Muslim Socialist president are safe from you!


Glad you see you're thinking the way we want you to...


----------



## julieannfelicity

Know what today is??

Well ... of course we all know it's Friday (I think my aussie friends are still in Friday - right??)!

It's BLOG HOP FRIDAY!

Today I decided to join a blog hop group. It's kind of neat. Every Friday there's a question that one featured author answers, and then you answer the question on your blog and follow those that followed the hop. Then each week you do it all over again and you could even be the featured author.

Anyways ... if you want to see what I'm talking about, feel free to check it out: http://authorjatitus.weebly.com/bloggitty-blog-blog-blog.html


----------



## Cheryl Shireman

This is going to be a short entry. For, you see, it is very difficult to write (or even see) when you are alternately crying and laughing.....

http://cherylshireman.com/888/east-of-eden-and-me-or-99-in-literary-fiction-what/


----------



## Mark Feggeler

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/04/letting-go-or-giving-up.html

A quick blog post about community involvement. "Letting Go or Giving Up?"


----------



## Jack Wallen

Today I got brave and interviewed one of the zombies from my upcoming book "I Zombie I". http://monkeypantz.net/?p=343


----------



## Coral Moore

Wherein I rant about the _New York Times_ review of HBO's _Game of Thrones_ series which basically amounted to: chicks don't read this stuff. So very disappointed.


----------



## R. Doug

That was really cool, Cheryl. I'm really happy for you. Following immediately behind _East of Eden_ can never be a bad thing.


----------



## daringnovelist

I just posted links to the First Two entries to the Hemingway's Baby Shoes Microfiction Blogfest and Competition.

Take a minute to check out these two stories -- one light, one heavy -- and maybe consider entering yourself.

Camille


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

I post on my blog every Tuesday and Thursday. This past Thursday's post was about how the universe hit me in the head (and also finding courage to speak the gritty, vulnerable truth).


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

C.J. Archer is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: C.J. Archer


----------



## xandy3

Anouncement about charity projects coming up: http://wp.me/pIJeA-4u


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I posted today about my interview on BookTalk. Kory French was very interesting. I'm afraid I may have sounded like I was on something...too much caffeine maybe.

Tomorrow I'll be posting the winner of the Amazon gift card. I haven't written this one yet. But I have written Monday's post about how my dreams are creeping me out. I can't wait to share that one. I hope to get a couple more posts written this weekend and schedule them for next week. Yay, me. Trying to stay ahead of the game.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Thursday, I posted about a very naughty, fake holiday. The title of this holiday has a naughty word in it so I doubt I can post it here.  Go to my blog/web site to learn what it is, and have a good laugh. Here's the link to the main page: http://elizabethablack.blogspot.com.

Today I posted a blurb, buy links, and an excerpt from the book Women on the Edge of Space. My short story "Unfolding Her Wings" appears in this book.



Here's the blog/web site link: http://elizabethablack.blogspot.com/2011/04/unfolding-her-wings-from-women-on-edge.html

Here's the blurb. The excerpt is way too long to post here so go to my blog/web site to read it.

In these four stories, women explore the uncharted trails of human desire as they rocket through space and transcend time and place. They inspire fear and hope in the face of danger and uncertainty, and the thrills of satiating a hunger for intimacy in a strange new world. Women on the Edge of Space features stories by Elizabeth Black, Shanna Germain, Kaysee Renee Robichaud, and Laurel Waterford.

Space is a place that is full of mystery. Traveling through outer space is a journey unlike any other, letting go of the usual sense of place and time and opening up to new possibilities. Just as one may never find the edge of the universe, one can never truly know why she falls in love with certain people; she can only embrace her feelings, or deny them. To map out the course of a human's sexuality, as making a complete chart of the universe, is futile, for like space, the capacity for love and desire is infinite.

Space is also a place of escape, where one can let go of all her earthly worries and inhibitions and just drift away, allowing the forces of a more mysterious nature overcome. The space opera combines the improbability of science fiction and the impossibility of fantasy, and when the erotic is added to the mix, our desires can find a place even within the farthest reaches of nothingness. Outside of the earthly limitations of prejudice and discrimination, women can claim space for their own, living how they want and loving whomever they choose, exploring their sexuality in ways they never thought possible.


----------



## daringnovelist

A new flash story up on my blog for Story Sunday: The Burglar's Dilemma, a crime comedy.

Camille


----------



## tim290280

I reviewed Michael Hicks' Season of the Harvest and also had a few things to say about fiction vs reality.









http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/04/book-review-season-of-harvest-michael-r.html


----------



## MrPLD

Posted a short item on my blog today about the importance of doing reviews (to readers).

http://elitadaniels.com/techblog


----------



## 41419

Hi all,

I started a new blog last week that will be following me as I make my first steps into digital publishing. I also cover the big stories as well as general writing news.

Yesterday's blog post was about the unsung heroes of the publishing business: editors. I took a look at one of the most famous short stories, _What We Talk About When We Talk About Love_, and show how Raymond Carver's prose was shaped by Gordon Lish's editing. I wrapped up by considering the future for editors in a digital world.

You can read it here: http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/04/16/what-we-talk-about-when-we-talk-about-editing/

Enjoy,

David Gaughran


----------



## 41419

Today's post is the third in what will be a continuing series called INDIE PUBLISHING FOR INTERNATIONAL WRITERS, a step-by-step guide for getting your stories into (digital) print. I'll be doing each step with you, learning as you do, because I've never done this before either.

*STEP 3: EDIT YOUR STORY*

Now that your cover has attracted readers inside to sample your writing, you better make sure your book is professionally-edited.

If your book is not professionally-edited, your sales will be affected. Most readers these days sample a work first. On Amazon, you can download a chunk of most books for free to see if you like it. The size of the sample is set by the author, but it's usually around 25%.

Continue reading at my blog: http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

On my blog, posted the link to the permalink of a radio interview with me, on launch day. Hear my Scottish accent. 

http://unbridlededitor.com/interview-with-morgan-gallagher.html

http://thedreyfusstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/04/radio-blog-interview.html


----------



## DDScott

What a week for BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS!!!

A big 'ole Bootscootin' Thank U too to all my new readers and fans who've helped me reach my highest rank ever this week at #600...with a #31 spot too on the Bestseller List for Humorous Books, right behind #29 Chelsea Handler and #30 Shirley MacLaine!

What a hoot and then some to be paired-up with those sassy chicks!!! And here's all the super-fun skivvy on that

*http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/04/super-fun-amazon-kindle-rankings-for.html*


----------



## Jenni

Just posted on Write It Forward http://writeitforward.wordpress.com/2011/04/17/a-behind-the-scenes-look-at-a-major-indie-release-duty-honor-country-a-novel-of-west-point-to-the-civil-war/: A behind the scenes look at a major indie release: DUTY, HONOR, COUNTRY A Novel of West Point to The Civil War by Bob Mayer.


----------



## D.R. Erickson

Just blogged about the historical underpinnings of my fantasy writing: http://davidrosserickson.blogspot.com/2011/04/blood-gate-thats-ancient-history.html


----------



## Ben Dobson

I just started blogging, and have no idea what to post ever, so I've got some random stuff up there: some stupid comics I did once, a review of a movie I saw, some other rambling thoughts about some stuff, and an excerpt from the book I'm writing.

So if anyone's interested in any of that, check it out: http://bendobson.blogspot.com/

I'd just find it novel to actually have someone read something I put on the internet.


----------



## daringnovelist

Posted the Story Notes for "The Burglar's Dilemma" - and how you sometimes discover the core of a story when as you write it.

Camille


----------



## CaedemMarquez

This weekend I posted on my blog about two author's and their books as well as the funny stories they shared.

Thanks to Eileen Granfors and Bryan Healey for sharing!

http://caedemmarquez.com


----------



## R. Doug

U.S. Transportation Secretary Ray LaHood on Sleeping Controllers.


----------



## Guest

Updated it yesterday, following up from the book launch on Saturday, and a charity offer from the publisher. Once I've got my thoughts together I'll update with what worked publicity-wise and what didn't, which might be useful for others trying the same route.

http://vhfolland.blogspot.com


----------



## 41419

Over the last ten days or so, we have tried to piece together a picture of the rapidly changing digital landscape, looking at the challenges facing the traditional houses, the rise of the digital tide, how the price of a book breaks out, piracy, and the sudden ascension of the e-book to being the #1 selling format in the U.S.

Today we talk about The 800 Pound Gorilla: Amazon - http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com

Enjoy,

Dave


----------



## EverythingIndie

Got a couple of posts that went up today, plus one from a couple of days ago that I think I forgot to post.

Today's: What's the worst book you've ever read? and a blip about my new interior graphics service.

From a couple of days back: Page breaks in ebooks: yes or no?


----------



## ReflexiveFire

I did a blog post regarding my facebook fan page. I am trying to gauge interest, how many people would be interested in a how-to post about how to make a quality landing page on your facebook fan page? If there is sufficient interest I will write a basic how-to guide and re-post it here as well. My landing page now looks like this:










Not perfect, but leaps and bounds from where it was a day ago.

http://reflexivefire.wordpress.com/2011/04/17/author-fan-page-on-facebook/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

New review for a book from one of my fav writers


----------



## R. Doug

Jack, can you post a link to your Facebook Fan Page so that we may take a look?


----------



## 13500

I posted about pruning your writing today on "Editing for Grammarphobes."

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## ReflexiveFire

Here it is Doug:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jack-Murphy/200108460020639

Notice that the first page is basically my pitch, when you press the like button a new image appears giving to directions on how to navigate the fan page and gives some more information about my short story.


----------



## R. Doug

Cool page, Jack.  Thanks.


----------



## deanfromaustralia

I've just uploaded a preview of my current work in progress.

Gifts Of The Peramangk WIP Preview No.1


----------



## garryg

Today I blogged this: Writing In Tongues


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Beth Orsoff is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Beth Orsoff


----------



## JRainey

There's a guest blog post/contest by Alan Ryker, author of Burden Kansas, on Independent Paranormal today: http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/04/alan-ryker-burden-kansas-guest.html

Comment and let us know what you think about vampire hunters!


----------



## KatieKlein

Holly Hook is today's YA Indie Spotlight!

http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/04/ya-indie-spotlight-holly-hook.html


----------



## Katie Salidas

Common misconceptions of self-publishing


----------



## daringnovelist

On my second Character Wednesday, where interview of writers on their favorite secondary characters, we hear from Laura Lond about an unusual court jester in her fantasy series.

Character Wednesday: Laura Lond

Camille


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Hold Your Tongue...er...Fingers!


----------



## 13500

Part two of Spring Cleaning for your writing today on "Editing for Grammarphobes" focuses on redundancy.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## SheaMacLeod

Why Writers Are Way Cool
http://sheamacleod.blogspot.com/2011/04/why-writers-are-way-cool.html


----------



## Alan Ryker

Donna Burgess's _Darklands_ has been described as "not your typical vampire story." She explains why in a guest post! Check it!


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

Self editing tip and update on book. - Tips from the trenches : Cooling down self editing hell

http://museunplugged.blogspot.com/2011/04/tip-from-trenches-cooling-down-self.html


----------



## CaedemMarquez

Freedom's Sword by J. R. Tomlin was posted on my blog today at http://caedemmarquez.com

J.R. was also gracious enough to share the following story about one nasty editor that responded to one of his queries in a not so nice way. Here's to hoping J.R. makes it big and the editor learns what it is to be nice on day!

"Back in the day (a couple of years ago) when I was still writing and pitching a lot of fantasy, I submitted a short story to a FANTASY publication I'll choose not to name. I got back rejection from the editor which stated:
Stories like this are why I stopped reading fantasy.
*boggle*
Rejections like that may be why I stopped writing fantasy."


----------



## DDScott

Got three super-fun and informative posts to share with ya today:

*Do You Want To Be The Snickers Bar of Ebooks? I Do!*

*Show & Tell Us About Your Short-Shorts, Shorts & Novellas*

*Writing Realistic Crime Scenes: Death By Pepper Spray...and Cocaine?*


----------



## CraigInOregon

All about my latest distractions: http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/04/20/busy-without-being-busy/


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Yep. I just posted dual interviews with Morgan Gallagher and Ed Parrot. 
http://christopherbunn.com/


----------



## daringnovelist

Tonight's post: I miss rejection slips! (and why).

Camille


----------



## MrPLD

New tech-rant post: Tonight, hatred of Windows, AV, DRM, Pirates and noisy things. - http://elitadaniels.com/techblog


----------



## JRainey

Just posted a wonderful interview with Shari Richardson, author of Mourning Sun! http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/04/interview-with-shari-richardson-author.html


----------



## stephaniejenkins

Today I blogged about Lady Gaga and Pushing Boundaries.

http://stephanieloveswriting.blogspot.com/

I'm such a fangirl.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Jeanne Tomlin is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Jeanne Tomlin


----------



## J Dean

Just posted a link to my review of Orson Scott Card's book "Lost Boys." Go HERE for more details.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Just posted about making it into Amazon's Top 100 list and about my ongoing experience with indie publishing: http://curiouslytwisted.wordpress.com/


----------



## DDScott

What a day! And what a treat for all of you here on Kindle Boards...

*Today, at The WG2E, we're hosting the one and only, Kindle Superstar Author John Locke!!!

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/welcome-to-the-wg2e-john-locke

And John is with us all day fielding all your questions and comments!*

C'mon by and chat with us!!!


----------



## daringnovelist

I posted a follow-up to the "I Miss Rejection Slips" post with a post on how to start your very own rejection slip collection:

How to find markets for your short works.

Camille


----------



## SheaMacLeod

Just blogged about my Hot Mess of a writing process:
http://bit.ly/dSAkNu


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I just posted that my book, "Catch a Shooting Star" is ranked # 19,137 sold in the Kindle Store! http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com/

Now it is ranked at #12,206!


----------



## Patty Jansen

I wrote a fun post about ethics and the science fiction writer: http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2011/04/21/ethical-questions-in-sf/


----------



## JaimeRae

I try to post to my blog at least weekly. I just started it earlier this month in anticipation of the launch of my first novel, "Perpetual Love" as a ebook. This week I've posted an excerpt. I am slim on the followers so far, but I know lots of folks are looking at it and my blog isn't even a month old. You can find it at: http://jamiesalisburyauthor.blogspot.com


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about Tradition Meets Technology discussing how releasing knitting patterns for Kindle and other e-readers has increased my pattern sales.


----------



## KatieKlein

Amy Jones is today's YA Indie Spotlight!

http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/04/ya-indie-spotlight-amy-jones.html


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde

Today, Kindleboards member Pearson Moore is talking about the elements of great storytelling on my blog: http://thebrooklynscribbler.blogspot.com/2011/04/new-voices-pearson-moore.html


----------



## Michelle Muto

Posted an update for the week. I'm on several other people's blogs, and I've put the links to each in the post.


----------



## CaedemMarquez

Posted another hilarious thread by an author friend of ours at http://caedemmarquez.com


----------



## 41419

*Will 99-Cent E-Books Destroy The World As We Know It?*

In today's post I look at Amanda Hocking, John Locke, and the rise of the 99 cent e-book. I cover criticisms that this is a race to the bottom that will ultimately devalue books in readers' eyes, and I finish by outlining strategies to succeed at higher price points.

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/04/22/will-99-cent-e-books-destroy-the-world-as-we-know-it/


----------



## R. Doug

Today I blogged on the upcoming new Kindle feature of Library Lending . . . along with a little shameless promotion to boot.

Does that make me a bad person.


----------



## David Kazzie

For NFL fans out there, I posted an interview I did with the ESPN.com columnist who writes the NFC North blog for ESPN's website.

http://wahoocorner.blogspot.com/2011/04/hes-fleeing-interview.html


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Just scribbled up a short post about how my latest project came about - and how quickly it happened.

http://mistandshadows.com/2011/04/23/peregrine-and-blade/


----------



## JRainey

I just posted a really fun interview with Maggie James, author of Love Bleeds, on Independent Paranormal. http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/04/interview-with-maggie-james-author-of.html


----------



## Guest

Added a very quick post about a promotional offer from the publisher for Fire Season on Kindle.


----------



## Mark Adair

You might appreciate the latest entry to my blog, On the Way. It's called Confessions of a Kindleholic. http://markadairblog.blogspot.com/2011/04/confessions-of-kindleholic.html


----------



## Kelvin

I just posted a blog on a new up and coming writer. It's really interesting. I interviewed her on her book, and`it went really well. Do check it out.

Kelvin

Link: http://icire.blogspot.com/2011/04/special-post-featuring-author-of.html


----------



## 41419

People write for all sorts of reasons, but today I talk about how to make money out of your stories. Whether you write short stories or novels, or anything in between, there are a number of different markets out there. If you are aiming to make a living from your stories, or at least supplement your income, you should be aware of all of them.

I cover short story markets both online and offline. I explain how you can find the right magazines to sell your stories to, where you can sell reprints of that same story, how to get into anthologies, the realities of a trade publisher accepting a short story collection, as well as how and, most importantly, *when* you should self-publish short stories to maximise your income.

Making Money From Writing, Part 1: Short Story Markets - http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/04/23/making-money-from-writing-part-1-short-story-markets/


----------



## DDScott

*Today, at The WG2E...we're goin' Under The Covers - As In Ebook Covers!*

Here's the link:

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/under-the-covers-as-in-ebook-covers


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I did something totally silly. Here in Gloucester we have a series of huge boulders carved with inspirational messages that are quite revered. They are called the Babson Boulders and if you Google them you'll find lots of information. So today, just for fun, I "invented" a new Babson Boulder on my blog: Hark! A New Babson Boulder Is Discovered!

The marketing ploys never end.


----------



## theaatkinson

the blog streak continues. Today, I'm flashing a piece inspired by the bard himself.

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com

and I'm running a quick promo opp. visit my creep me some. pick a blog. visit and comment, then come back to tell me who and I'll link to ya. hopefully the chain will build and some traffic will get spread around


----------



## Michele Scott

I actually posted a Vlog (video blog) on writing and why I love it, what it means to me, etcetras. http://michelescott.com/category/michele-scott-blog/

Hope you will check it out. It's on my new website.

Cheers,
Michele

http://www.michelescott.com


----------



## aaronpolson

I posted a "from the heart" essay about indie / self-publishing.

You can guess my feelings from the title: "What I Should Have Done Six Months Ago"


----------



## Dan Holloway

Last night a piece of mine was posted on words With Jam's (the writers' mag) blog on "The Large Middle" - on who the real author beneficiaries of ebooks are

http://quinnpublications.blogspot.com/2011/04/large-middle-by-dan-holloway.html


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I am still trying to understand how is blog different than webpage.  I have webpages but no blog..


----------



## chris.truscott

Amazon.com Review: To Faithfully Execute
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/04/amazoncom-review-to-faithfully-execute.html


----------



## chris.truscott

Updated my "What I Read on Kindle" list today, as well.

http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2010/12/what-i-read-on-kindle.html


----------



## Guest

Posted a link to the first third of the final WIP chapter.


----------



## daringnovelist

Tonight I posted another flash story for Story Sunday:

Alphabet Soup - A Fable for Writers

(I'm sure many of you suspect this is what really goes on with your books when you're not looking. It does explain a few things.)



*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I am still trying to understand how is blog different than webpage. I have webpages but no blog..


A blog is a Web Log -- a specialized kind of website for publishing a journal on the web. It not only posts the new material, but keeps the old as a running column. You can install a package like WordPress on an existing website to add a blog to it, or you can use a service like Google's Blogspot to just let the site manage all the trouble. A regular website is designed to be static. You can change the contents, but it doesn't keep a running log of entries.

Camille


----------



## 41419

*Making Money From Writing, Part 2: Novels*

Yesterday we surveyed the short story market, where you can find the right magazines for your stories, how you can sell the same story again as a reprint and to an anthology, why short story collections are such a hard-sell to publishing houses, and how and when you should self-publish them.

Today we are going to talk about novels. There are only two real ways to sell your novel, and the choices are, for the most part, mutually exclusive, so you have a big decision to make. The first way is to a trade publishing house (both large presses and small, independent presses), and the second is to self-publish.

Read the rest of this post here: http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/04/24/making-money-from-writing-part-2-novels/


----------



## Grace Elliot

Bayeux Tapestry - a stitch in time.

In 1066 the Normans invaded England and defeated the English Kind Harold at the Battle of Hastings. [Actually the battle took place 6 miles away at Santlache or Sandy Stream. The winning French punned the name to Sanguelac or Blood Lake&#8230; but that's another story.] The English King Harold was killed, supposedly with an arrow to his eye, and William the Conqueror seized power&#8230;.the rest, as they say, is history. 
These historic events were commerated in the Bayeux Tapestry - still studied by every English primary school child to the present day. The official story behind the tapestry is that William's anxious wife waited at home in France, frantically stitching scenes as the latest news of the invasion was brought to her. 
The truth, however, is less clear cut.

Made in England.
For a start the embroidery style, colours of thread and use of Latin script indicate the work is of English, rather than French, origin. It seems likely that the tapestry was actually commissioned by William's half brother, Bishop Odo, as a propaganda piece to justify the invasion. 
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/04/bayeux-tapestry-stitch-in-time.html


----------



## chris.truscott

Totally loved These Hellish Happenings:
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2011/04/amazoncom-review-these-hellish.html


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I posted to my blog today, yeah. Great news, too, my first B&N sale. I also talked about current sales as they are divided among the three distributors I've uploaded Belvoir to. I only wish I knew how many samples people were downloading from Amazon and B&N.

I also scheduled posts for the next three days. I am on a roll.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Replaying a post on the common misconceptions in Self-Publsihing.


----------



## rayhensley

Yup. Here's an awesome review for my book *Filipino Vampire* 

http://raymundhensley.blogspot.com/2011/04/filipino-vampire-awesome-review.html


----------



## Patty Jansen

For those interested in the stuff behind the fiction, I did a post on why SF books talk about terraforming Mars, but never Venus:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2011/04/25/terraforming-mars-or-venus/


----------



## KatieKlein

Weekend Update! http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/04/weekend-update_25.html


----------



## FrankZubek

http://whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/

I have full length short story excerpts, a look at Stephen King's next book cover (a Time Traveling tale with Kennedy's Assassination as the backdrop!)-- all kinds of cool stuff

And that's JUST the front page!


----------



## R. Doug

Brief travelogue and photographs of our road trip through the majestic Colorado Rockies.


----------



## 13500

Those are nice photos, R. Doug. Looks like you had a great time. 

Bibliophilic Blather received a Stylish Blogger Award. Come and see to whom I decided to pass it along.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## aaronpolson

I posted about one of my favorite books, John Steinbeck's _Of Mice and Men _

(and speculate Steinbeck may have self-published today)


----------



## Madeline Freeman

Just blogged about my current conundrum: Should a character stay or go?

http://girlsgottawrite.blogspot.com


----------



## Mark Feggeler

New post on Ramblings of a Very Pale Man blog -- "Send Money Instead"

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/04/send-money-instead.html


----------



## daveconifer

I just posted on my blog about the three different kinds of 'outlandish.' My conclusion is that Wrecker is the right kind 

http://daveconifer.blogspot.com/2011/04/outlandish-outlandish-you-say.html


----------



## EverythingIndie

Today on my blog I'd like to know what the best book you've ever read is! And after that, I'd like to invite y'all to check out a couple of tips, both in 140 characters or less.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Today's topic - Self Publishing and printing options.


----------



## theaatkinson

the blogstreak has only a few days left, but I'm still having fun.

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com


----------



## R. Doug

Thank you, Karen.  Congratulations on that great award.


----------



## DavidRM

I Always Wanted to be Elvis Costello

-David


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

New review up on my blog, Life from Scratch by Melissa Ford


----------



## 41419

*Making Money From Writing, Part Three: Sales Channels*

For the last two days we looked at the various markets where you can sell your short stories and novels.

Yesterday we covered the reasons why you should be cautious before you self-publish your work.

Today we are going to look at the various sales channels where you can sell you self-published stories: Amazon, Barnes & Noble, Smashwords, Kobo, Apple, Diesel, and Xinxii.

Read the rest here: http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/04/25/making-money-from-writing-part-3-sales-channels/


----------



## Andre Jute

Why I keep a hedgehog as my pet
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1140

Couple of film reviews:

Featuring Jeff Bridges twice: "TRON, the legacy"
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1125

Not even Venice can save "The Tourist"
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1124

Emotional overload
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1096

The mature perfection of a 13 year-old reviewer's work
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1074

Invitation for intelligent readers and writers who miss the frisson of excitement
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1062

Etc.


----------



## AnnetteL

Tips on Getting Kid Psyched to Read:

http://blog.annettelyon.com/2011/04/getting-kids-psyched-about-books.html


----------



## Andre Jute

Review of 
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, part one
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1152


----------



## cidneyswanson

I had to post to toast Shakespeare's birthday!  Can't remember etiquette of posting web addy. . . PM me if you have to read re. Will S.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

5 Steps to Affordable Indie E-Publishing at: http://curiouslytwisted.wordpress.com/


----------



## daringnovelist

I finally write my "Story Notes" post for my writer's fable from Sunday.

Story Notes for "Alphabet Soup" - writing the "me" story

Camille


----------



## Katie Salidas

Today... Getting run over by a bike...aka...Truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My Indie Author of the Day is Joel Arnold: For/From Indie Authors: Joel Arnold


----------



## KatieKlein

Today's YA Indie Spotlight features Sybil Nelson!

http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/04/ya-indie-spotlight-sybil-nelson.html


----------



## JRainey

I just interviewed K.C. Blake, author of Vampires Rule, on Indie Paranormal: http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/04/interview-with-kc-blake-author-of.html


----------



## EverythingIndie

I will have another one up shortly, with today's tips from writers on Twitter - but in the meantime, let me whet your appetite with Tips for Writers - Paragraph length.

*edit*: Today's 140 Characters or Less is now live.


----------



## Javier Gimenez Sasieta

I´ve updated my blog with an article that appeared in a Magazine.

http://www.elacontecimiento.net/blog/


----------



## Julia March

I've begun a series of posts on the archetype of the wizard.


----------



## GayleC

I could use some help, dear Kindlings, even though it is only loosely connected to the Kindle, in that it concerns my soon-to-be released book. I'm also releasing a paperback version, via Createspace, and thought it looked good - until I got the proof. Could any of you spare the time to wander over to my blog and give me your opinion on whether I need to re-do the back cover?

http://gaylecarline.blogspot.com/2011/04/proof-that-im-not-yet-jedi-master.html

Thanks! I SO appreciate you!


----------



## 41419

*Do You Prefer Print Books? Enjoy Them While You Can*

When people say - as a lot of my friends do - that they have no interest in e-books, and can't imagine ever using an e-reader, I get it. People have an emotional attachment to print books.

Books are beautiful things. I have a strong attachment to them myself. I don't want a future where there are no bookstores and where printed books are a rarity. Unfortunately, I have very little say in what the future is actually going to be like.

Read the rest at: http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/04/26/do-you-prefer-print-books-enjoy-them-while-you-can/


----------



## aaronpolson

I blog about bringing my YA novel, The House Eaters, back from the "dead"

It's Alive!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

daringnovelist said:


> A blog is a Web Log -- a specialized kind of website for publishing a journal on the web. It not only posts the new material, but keeps the old as a running column. You can install a package like WordPress on an existing website to add a blog to it, or you can use a service like Google's Blogspot to just let the site manage all the trouble. A regular website is designed to be static. You can change the contents, but it doesn't keep a running log of entries.
> Camille


I do appreciate your response, Camille. I will download from wordpress, but need to figure out how to install on my web site. Thanks.


----------



## Andre Jute

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I will download from wordpress, but need to figure out how to install on my web site. Thanks.


Go to the shell your netspace provider gives you, the control panel or whatever it is called. They're bound to give you a subshell to install services into the MySQL pigeonholes. Look in the first place for Fantastico de Luxe, which is the most common shell within a shell. Basically, it installs services for you, of which one is a blog. It already is connected to a copy of Wordpress which it will install for you, though if you choose any but the most common template (Twenty-Twenty), you might have to make a mini-installation (I chose the austere but flexible Pilcrow, as my blog is for readers, not soundbiters). Fantastico de Luxe worked fantastically (truly, not a pun) for me when I knew nil, zilch, nothing about blogs, an hour from being a blog-neddie to writing my first post, and most of that hour spent reading background information on Wordpress and writing to Kindleboards to ask opinions on the best blog.


----------



## DavidRM

Story Storming; or How I Wrote My Latest Short Story


-David


----------



## deanfromaustralia

I've just uploaded the second of my WIP preview pieces.

Gifts of the Peramangk - WIP Preview No.2

Would love feedback of all stripes.


----------



## Robert Clear

'What, no encore?' A defence of singing in public... badly:

www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/04/what-no-encore.html


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Here's an interview that I recently did with Suzanne Tyrpak. She must be around this board somewhere...

Author Interview: Suzanne Tyrpak


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

My mind and heart have been picking at the idea that I need to be more genuine, more _me_ in my posts. Here's my latest one: 5 How-Tos for Blogging Vision into Reality.


----------



## R. Doug

Pictures of a road trip we took through the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Guest

"Nuclear Winter" Is Bunk

A repost from a no longer existant message board I used to co-mod. It's written by a professional USAF Strategic Air Command targeteer and debunks the whole popular theory of "Nuclear Winter" happening after a nuclear war.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Today I posted my review of indie author Jane Ward's _The Mosaic Artist_ which she published through CreateSpace: Indie Author Jane Ward's: The Mosaic Artist


----------



## 41419

In my first post on piracy, I covered how the measures the publishing industry has undertaken to combat piracy have only served to alienate their paying customers, but today I want to look at piracy from a different perspective: its benefits. While I don't condone piracy, I think it's an issue where authors need to challenge their assumptions.

Read the rest at: *Could Piracy Be Good For You?* - http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/04/27/could-piracy-be-good-for-you/


----------



## EverythingIndie

Another two for today! Chatting firstly about redrafting - then, after that, ingest another couple of rather bitesize tips with today's 140 Characters or Less.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Today I'm talking about Self Publishing - Printing and distribution.

Unless you plan on going door to door with a stack of books, you want a printer who can distribute to the big guys.
The two major players in the self-publishing realm for printing and distribution are Createspace & Lightning Source.... (contd)


----------



## 13500

My head is spinning and I lack focus today, so "Editing for Grammarphobes" is a bout three nonrelated grammar issues that, nonetheless, are worthy of our attention.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## Grace Elliot

Marital Miscellany.

With the royal wedding at the end of this week, my latest blog post reviews some historical trivia to do with marriage.

Was it better to see a toad or a monk on the way to the church?

How much did it cost to buy a bride?

Please follow the link for more:

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/04/marital-miscellany-some-historical.html


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I just posted an interview with indie horror, etc writer J. Dean. You'll be happy to know that he hasn't stolen radioactive material from Russia. You can read all about it here.


----------



## AnnaM

The past couple days I've been posting about genre mashing and how it is pushing the traditional publishing industry.

http://www.annamurrayauthor.blogspot.com/

Anna


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I just posted an interview with indie horror, etc writer J. Dean. You'll be happy to know that he hasn't stolen radioactive material from Russia. You can read all about it here.


----------



## aaronpolson

It's WIP Wednesday at my blog: http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/04/wip-wednesday-tales-of-wips-past.html in which I write about a great short story review and talk up my next book.


----------



## jabeard

I post about my approach to character development and how it can be similar in approach to handling historical detail: http://riftwatcher.blogspot.com/2011/04/character-development-7525.html


----------



## J Dean

Posted about an interview I did and that I'm getting ready to start into the world of DUNE.

http://enterthevein.wordpress.com


----------



## John Hartness

Posted the first blurb of a Work in Progress - very different from the stuff I've published so far. At least I think it is...http://www.johnhartness.com


----------



## DDScott

We're venturing into one hot, hot Indie Epublishing Topic today at The WG2E:

*What Is The Agent's Role in Indie Epublishing?*

And...on my grog The Naked Hero, we're talkin'...

*Gifting Ebooks: Find a Great Ebook? Gift It!*


----------



## CraigInOregon

Sure have:

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/04/27/slower-progress-but-still-going-strong/


----------



## JoanReeves

I posted about a Mixed Genre Writing Class taught by my friend Elaine Chase. http://slingwords.blogspot.com


----------



## EliRey

I don't update my blog as often as I should so I thought I'd mention my latest post which was actually a few days ago.

The Moreno Brothers update. www.ElizabethReyes.com


----------



## Dan Holloway

I was thrilled to be asked to write a piece for Mark Edwards' Indie IQ on "How to Write a Pitch for Kindle"

http://indieiq.com/2011/04/24/writing-kindle-blurb/


----------



## Patty Jansen

I've posted about Watcher's Web, a book some of you here will recognise, which I have just submitted to both Amazon and Smashwords for processing about an hour ago. Since the Smashwords queue is getting really long, I wonder where it will be up first.


----------



## 41419

This is the fourth post in what will be a continuing series called INDIE PUBLISHING FOR INTERNATIONAL WRITERS, a step-by-step guide for getting your stories into (digital) print. I'll be doing each step with you, learning as you do, because I've never done this before either.

*Step Four: Format Your Story*

All those different e-readers and devices use different software to display e-books, but there are a few industry standard file formats. What we are going to learn today is the digital equivalent of typesetting, known as formatting.

While you are waiting for your final edits or your cover, I recommend that you start learning how to format. You won't be able to begin on your e-book until you have everything ready, but it's good to get some practice in now.

Continue Reading: Step 4: Format Your Story - http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/04/10/indie-publishing-for-international-writers-step-one-write-your-story/


----------



## garryg

I recently posted: Writing is Stat-tastic


----------



## JRainey

Just posted a great interview with RJ Clark at Indie Paranormal: http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/04/interview-with-rj-clark-author-of-rift.html


----------



## Guest

*snip*


----------



## KatieKlein

I'm discussing Amazon Algorithms today, and the trend I saw with _Cross My Heart_ sales in April. I have no clue what I'm talking about, only that breaking 10,000 is a very good thing. 

http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/04/amazon-algorithmsranking-matters.html


----------



## tim290280

I'm on holidays and I decided to discuss what I've been up to and how much I've written:
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/04/things-to-do-on-holidays.html


----------



## cidneyswanson

As per Cheryl Kline's challenge to writers:
http://cynthiaswanson.blogspot.com/
(What are your rules for writing?)


----------



## aaronpolson

I talk about the value of failure today:http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/04/value-of-failure-by-numbers.html

Yes, I believe failure is an absolute necessity.


----------



## bnapier

Today's post gives you a glimpse as to why I am always so frazzled...many WIPs in the making, including the comic book that goes live VERY soon.

http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/2011/04/28/thus-spake-the-recluse/


----------



## Julia March

The wizard as the wanderer here continuing the series on the archetype of the wizard.


----------



## EverythingIndie

Two today - the basics of Kindle formatting - files and filetypes, plus today's 140 Characters or Less.


----------



## CaedemMarquez

The book, What Would Erma Do? Confessions of a First Time Humor Columnist by Gayle Carline was posted on my blog.

Gayle was kind enough to share a hilarious and funny story about the intersection of her work as a columnist and her home life so be sure to check it out!

http://caedemmarquez.com


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I posted a tutorial on how to sell e-books directly from your web site or blog using Paypal: Tutorial: Selling eBooks Directly from Your Blog or Web Site


----------



## JeanneM

I just started a blog and am still a bit confused as to how it all is supposed to be used. I just posted a blog called: Your First Pet Psychic Reading. This is the world I know and I'm not sure how to get this coordinated with my writing. Maybe I should do two blogs? I did promote my book in my first blog though. I find it all a bit overwhelming and am not sure if I should continue or not. I only have four followers. I think they will live if I don't blog..LOL

http://jeannemiller.blogspot.com/


----------



## daringnovelist

A look back at my not-all-that-spectacular first year in indie publishing.

eBook Experiment Update: Better Than a Poke With a Sharp Stick.

Camille


----------



## Andre Jute

Kathleen Valentine said:


> I posted a tutorial on how to sell e-books directly from your web site or blog using Paypal: Tutorial: Selling eBooks Directly from Your Blog or Web Site


Kathleen, you are truly Value Added Woman!

Thank you ever so much for saving me from having to work that out for myself.


----------



## Guest

The Nuclear Game - An Essay on Nuclear Policy Making
Continuing with a repost of a series of articles by author and former Strategic Air Command targeteer Stuart Slade.


----------



## garryg

Today I posted: Kidlit for Grownups
and
Children's authors that had an aversion to children.


----------



## CaitLondon

While behind on 2 of my blogs, I am trying to keep up with my author's Daily or Not. Last was a discussion of Epub Format, Friend or Foe.

Nadia Lee's CSS formatting for html was a big help to me, prior to her book now available on Kindle, so I gave her a plug in the post. It's important to give-back to those who help you, and that is something that we sometimes forget.

http://caitlondon.blogspot.com/2011/04/epub-format-friend-or-foe.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Andre Jute said:


> Kathleen, you are truly Value Added Woman!
> 
> Thank you ever so much for saving me from having to work that out for myself.


Thank you, Andre. Let me know if you have any problems!


----------



## KatieKlein

Today's YA Indie Spotlight features Debi Faulkner!

http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/04/ya-indie-spotlight-debi-faulkner.html


----------



## EverythingIndie

A brand new 140 Characters or Less again today!

*Update*: Just posted another one with the launch of Takeover, the third part of my serialised novel. It's available on Kindle now


----------



## Robert Clear

The trouble with tweeting:

www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/04/twitter.html


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde

Today, I'm hosting Tessa Stokes as she talks about the joys and pitfalls of writing http://thebrooklynscribbler.blogspot.com/2011/04/new-voices-tessa-stokes.html


----------



## aaronpolson

Five question Friday with J.M. Zambrano http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/04/five-question-friday-jm-zambrano.html


----------



## 41419

I updated my blog with *some exciting news:* davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/04/29/exciting-news-great-early-reviews-the-short-story-america-anthology-volume-1/


----------



## CaedemMarquez

The book, Vimana: Return of the Gods by Mainak Dhar was posted on my blog today.

Mainak Dhar was great to share a hilarious story about how sometimes writing can affect family life!

http://CaedemMarquez.com


----------



## R. Doug

After I finish and send off to my agent my current work, I'll be going back into my archives of unpublished novels and readying them for Kindle and Nook. So, today, I posted Chapter One of my very first novel (admittedly not my best effort) An On-Time Departure.

Haven't had many hits on it so far today. Hopefully that's because everyone was up early watching The Royal Train Wreck on BBC America.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/04/i-got-nothing.html

New blog post about allowing myself the opportunity to stop worrying about perfection and get about the task of writing things that really suck.


----------



## momilp

lately I have been posting about my novel's covers. I have a friend who is a graphic artist, and he is working on a series of layouts. Today he sent me a rendering with a new male model.

http://monicalaporta.com/2011/04/29/looking-for-new-faces/


----------



## Coral Moore

I posted a bit about revising history to suit my current WIP here: http://www.chaosandinsanity.com/?p=758

I'd be interested to hear about if you've done this in the past too.


----------



## 41419

Today I posted the fifth step in my guide to getting your stories into (digital) print.

So you have written your story, added your cover design, had your work edited, gone through the pain of formatting for the first time, and now everything is uploaded and available on all the various sales channels. Only problem is, nobody's buying it.

I am going to give you an overview of your free marketing options beginning with websites & blogs.

*Step 5: Market Your Story Part 1, Websites & Blogs:* http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/04/30/indie-publishing-for-international-writers-step-5-market-your-story-part-1-websites-and-blogs/


----------



## Patty Jansen

Actually, I just posted something. I was kinda bored so I wrote things to consider if you have people trying to grow crops on Mars.

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2011/04/30/farming-on-mars/

Because--like--that's just SO an everyday problem ;-)


----------



## MrPLD

Talking today about my results with the Kindleboards banner advertising - http://elitadaniels.com/techblog


----------



## jabeard

I posted a snippet from one of my WIPs for Six Sentence Sunday: [URL=http://riftwatcher.blogspot.com/2011/04/six-sentence-sunday-4-be-careful-where]http://riftwatcher.blogspot.com/2011/04/six-sentence-sunday-4-be-careful-where.html[/url]


----------



## daringnovelist

I posted a short excerpt from my latest Mick and Casey Mystery novelette:

The Curse of Scattershale Gulch, Chapter 2

Camille


----------



## theaatkinson

my blogstreak is over, but I"m challenging 7 authors to do their own.
http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com


----------



## Guest

Awesome "Game of Thrones" Intro Cover

A really cool version of the new HBO series "A Game of Thrones" intro cover made by whitenoiselab.


----------



## 41419

*Stop Fighting It, E-book Dominance Is Inevitable*

Last night I gave a sneak preview of the cover of my first e-book release, which should be available to download in a day or two. See it here: http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/05/01/sneak-preview-of-my-first-e-book-if-you-go-into-the-woods/

Today I return to the e-book market and look at why print is doomed, and e-book dominance is inevitable. I cover how hardback in the US has more than halved since 2007, and how paperbacks are heading the same way. I tackle the e-book skeptics, who think the market is approaching saturation, and will soon plateau. And I explain why e-books success is feeding itself, caught in a "virtuous circle" while print is caught in a death-spiral. I conclude with explaining why exploding e-book growth may force e-readers into the hands of those that don't want them.

To read the post, click here: http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/05/01/stop-fighting-it-e-book-dominance-is-inevitable/


----------



## samanthawarren

I posted a short story that I wrote at a dash yesterday. _Please Proceed with Alacrity_


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

In honor of May Day I just posted a new entry at http://carolynkephart.blogspot.com that gathers together Sir Thomas Malory, Andrew Marvell, Guinevere, and a painting better viewed than described.

CK


----------



## daringnovelist

In my story notes on yesteryday's excerpt, I mainly talk about the problems with Combining a Mystery with a Ghost Story.

Camille


----------



## Patty Jansen

I posted a sample chapter of my latest SF/romance novel Watcher's Web:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2011/05/01/watchers-web-sample-chapter/


----------



## Mark Feggeler

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/05/that-christmas-smell.html

Just posted about body wash and dead bunnies.


----------



## Guest

Killing Hitler - The Outside Perspective

Posted a scene of the second draft of "Wolf Hunt's" final chapter.


----------



## R. Doug

Another in my series on wines and food pairings. This time it's Malbec-An Argentine Masterpiece.


----------



## EverythingIndie

Three today! A rather monstrous post discussing samples and their drawbacks, followed by a rather smaller one with today's tips culled from Twitter, in new features 140 Characters or Less.

In more minor news, I also informed readers of a problem with the comments on the blog - and the fact that it is now fixed.


----------



## Julia March

Women as wizards, part of a series of posts about wizards. Nimue, Circe, Lyra Belacqua.


----------



## aaronpolson

I write a little about Edgar Allan Poe (and a local cemetery) today:

http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/05/great-stories-fall-of-house-of-usher-by.html


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Here, I wrote a bit about fantasy tropes, tongue firmly in cheek, and the difference between Bilbo and Conan.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Today I'm talking about Cover Art for self-publishers. Part One - Working with an artist.

http://www.katiesalidas.com/2011/05/self-publishing-cover-art-part-one.html

Tomorrow, I'll be talking about DIY cover art.


----------



## Anna_DeStefano

The Psychic Realm Post Today: Dream Theory and Psychic Talents Revealed!

http://annawrites.com/blog/2011/05/02/the-psychic-realm-the-temple-twins-gifts-revealed/


----------



## KatieKlein

I just posted my April Sales Numbers!

http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/05/april-sales-numbers.html


----------



## MrPLD

An entry about what fonts to try avoid on your covers - including some samples, of both good and bad 

http://elitadaniels.com/?v=105


----------



## Andre Jute

Free tutorials on designing books and covers:

INTERIOR design step-by-step tutorial for a Createspace paperback I published earlier.
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1197

COVER design step-by-step tutorial for a Createspace paperback, already updated too with a QR barcode at the suggestion of a librarian who's buying copies in both electronic and print formats.
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1203
This article is also on Kindleboards 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=45771.new;topicseen#new
but I can't update it without falling foul of the rule about promoting my own book.


----------



## Andre Jute

The usual high quality FILM REVIEWS:

HARRY POTTER AND THE DEATHLY HALLOWS PART 1
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1152

ATLAS SHRUGGED 
Guest review by Keryl Raist -- explains what all the kerfuffle is about:
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1171


----------



## Andre Jute

Er, stuff turns over on my blog so fast, I can't remember if I mentioned this humorous piece. If I have, please forgive me. It is about my the snootiness of Borzoi, the infelicity of old girlfriends, moral blackmail by hairdressers, and my pet hedgehog, all in the space of about 350 words.

Why I keep a hedgehog as my pet
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1140


----------



## momilp

Just posted about my graphic designer's efforts to make me happy with _The Priest's _ cover:

http://monicalaporta.com/2011/05/02/found-new-face-the-cover-journey-iv/


----------



## Robert Clear

Snow in the summer?
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/05/danger-of-trees.html


----------



## 13500

I was inspired by a performance of _The Madness of George III_ I saw on Saturday, so I wrote about what novelists can learn from the theater.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## deanfromaustralia

Have just announced a giveaway in conjunction with the review site "The Minding Spot" who gave my novel a five star review.

Dean from Australia.

Entries open until midnight Wednesday.


----------



## samanthawarren

My post today announces the opening of my May short story contest. The winner receives a signed paperback copy of my debut novel _Blood of the Dragon_ and a $10 Amazon gift card. Check it out!


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett

I try to post at least 2x's per wk. But soon will begin to post book reviews in both the newspaper I work for and also in my blog (after May 15th). Looking for great YA paranormal possibles to review. Thanks, TR
http://tamararoseblodgett.blogspot.com/

The newspaper gets 1500 hits per wk.


----------



## JRTomlin

Since I write a lot about Scotland I just blogged about a couple of my Scottish granny's recipes that I used to have in her kitchen in Edinburgh where I visited them every year. http://jeannetomlin.blogspot.com

Check out the Forfar Bridies and Scottish Shortbread.


----------



## CaedemMarquez

Rogue Hunter: Quest of the Hunter by Kevis Hendrickson was featured on my blog today.

Kevis also shared a funny story about writing an action scene and acting it out to get it just right!

Thanks for sharing Kevis.

Read about it at http://CaedemMarquez.com


----------



## daringnovelist

Tonight I posted the Winner of the Hemingway's Baby Shoes Blogfest and Microfiction Competition.

We had four interesting stories, all more in the upper flash range than actually microfiction. Come check them out!

Camille


----------



## 41419

*E-Book Sales Explode In The UK - Up 300% in 2010, Children's Up 500%*

In today's blog post, I look at the UK e-book market again. Latest figures show the gap with the US may be closing. The Publishers Association (PA) has revealed staggering e-book growth in 2010. In figures just released this morning, UK e-book sales - across all categories - have grown to over £16m ($26m), growing by over 300% on 2009 levels. By end of December 2010, they had captured 6% of the market.

They didn't release a full breakdown of the figures, but did say that both fiction and non-fiction grew by around 300% and, bucking the trend we have seen in the US, children's/YA grew _faster_ - by over 500%.

Read the rest here: http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/05/03/e-book-sales-explode-in-the-uk-up-300-in-2010-childrens-up-500/


----------



## JRainey

I just posted an interview with Cleo Wolfe, author of _The Case Files of Thomas Carney on Indie Paranormal_! http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/05/interview-with-cleo-wolfe-author-of.html


----------



## Marcin Wrona

I wrote a quick bit on how I think the born-not-made chosen-one heroes of fantasy came to be, what's right and wrong with that theme, and how to use it well.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Today's topic is a continuation of Yesterday's discussion on cover art. Tips for DIY cover design.

http://www.katiesalidas.com/2011/05/self-publishing-cover-art-part-two.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Katie Salidas is the featured author on my blog today: For/From Indie Authors: Katie Salidas


----------



## KatieKlein

The latest YA Indie Spotlight is up!

http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/05/ya-indie-spotlight-jeanne-tomlin-and.html

I'm also a guest on Michelle Muto's blog today. 

http://michellemuto.wordpress.com/2011/05/03/katie-klein-indie-success/


----------



## EverythingIndie

Tips for Writers: Editing your book and 140 Characters or Less (May 3rd).


----------



## EGranfors

Today! I blog twice per week.  Today I uploaded a promo video for flash fiction anthology that won't be out for a week or so and reviewed someone else's book.  I always post a poem and a word history too, for the fun of it.


----------



## Klip

I'm taking part in an exhibition of visual artists who work with story telling, called "COMIX". I wrote about the process of creating work for the show, as written stories, dolls, and drawings. You can see some of my work in progress here:

http://mashadutoit.wordpress.com/2011/05/03/antjie-donder-comes-visiting/


----------



## Grace Elliot

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/05/sue-perkins-and-her-latest-book-blitz.html

Sue Perkins, visits and chats about her latest novel, Blitz.
For a chance to win an eBook copy leave a comment!

Good luck,


----------



## Coral Moore

Made a blog post about pseudonyms prompted by the high-school-erotic-writer story from last week: http://www.chaosandinsanity.com/?p=771


----------



## tim290280

The new Dead Man book is out and I had the privilege of an advanced copy.
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/04/book-review-dead-man-ring-of-knives-by.html

Summary: Read this series if you are a fan of horror/thriller.


----------



## Robert Clear

Post-Easter scenes of apocalypse:
http://the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/05/walking-on-eggshells.html


----------



## SheaMacLeod

Witness Protection: http://sheamacleod.blogspot.com/2011/05/changing-identity.html

About changing my character's name. With gratiuitous shot of hot man.


----------



## DDScott

I've got an interesting observation to share with you...and here's a hint...

Our local Target superstore no longer has a huge print book section right as you walk in the door. Here's the scoop...

*http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/interesting-observation-target-moves-print-books-to-back-of-store *

What do u think that means?

*******************

So that begs the question...

Where Do You Buy Your Books and Ebooks?

I've created this poll today at The Naked Hero, and can't wait to find out...

*http://thenakedhero.com/reader-poll-where-do-you-buy-your-books-and-ebooks *


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Would You Like Fries With That Book?


----------



## EverythingIndie

Another two today - one asking writers about their experience self-publishing, and the usual 140 Characters or Less.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Just did two interviews with two authors. Rory Miller and Glen Krisch. Glen's giving away free books as part of his interview, so head on over and snag one.


----------



## R. Doug

Sorry, photo-tip fans. It's been a while since I posted a tip because of other things happening in the news involving my former profession. Anyway, this week I'm presenting a two-part tip on shooting photographs in raw vs JPEG. Part 1 of Taking Pictures in the Raw or Putting on JPEG Pants is up today. Part II goes up Friday.


----------



## R. Doug

Some really great blogs going on here.  Kathleen, love the look and feel of your site.  Where in the heck is the location of that great twin lighthouse shot you're using for a background?  I'd love to visit that spot.


----------



## aaronpolson

I discuss the importance of cover font choice (with links):

http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/05/wip-wednesday-lost-in-font-forest.html


----------



## Julia March

Dark wizards. Darth Vader, Voldemort, Saruman, Hecate.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

This week's featured author is D.D. Scott on my author promotion website: http://thecozycornerreadingroom.blogspot.com

On my blog, I write about my journey as an author and this week, I am having a contest for a free copy of "Catch a Shooting Star". http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com/


----------



## jabeard

I talk about four sites that I think people seeking traditional following should be following and four sites people planning to self-publish should be following (though one of the four is kindle boards).


----------



## JRTomlin

I did just now about writing large battle scenes, something that many people find difficult. I discuss my theories of how to do it at J. R. Tomlin on Writing and More


----------



## tim290280

I've posted a couple of things on my blog today and last night. The first is a book review for Unleashed by Emily Kimelman, a mystery that is well worth reading. The second is a discussion about loving books in all their forms.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/05/book-review-unleashed-emily-kimelman.html

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/05/some-light-reading.html


----------



## CraigInOregon

Yup! Because I finished my beta-revisions! Yay!

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/05/05/beta-revisions-done/


----------



## Marian Allen

I've been doing the April A-to-Z Blog Challenge. I don't know why I'm so relieved that it's over, since I post every day anyway. lol!

One of my characters is interviewed on Killer Characters today. It's Uncle Phineas, one of the antagonists. That was fun to do! 

MA


----------



## JRainey

Just posted an interview with author Frank Zubek on Indie Paranormal. http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/05/interview-with-frank-zubek-author-of.html


----------



## athanos

I post every Monday, Wednesday & Saturday.

It's a post I do under the alter-ego of Adam Paleologos, my book's main character.

I had an inspiration a few months ago to do this because he's obsessed with most
media & entertainment, as am I, as are most people, so I thought it would be cool
to give him an outlet besides his biography in Mad Gods.

Adam, i.e. I comment on most anything and everything that strikes our fancy
@ http://www.mad-gods.com/blog


----------



## 41419

*My Fifteen Minutes of Fame: Sales, Bestseller Charts & Mistakes*

Yesterday I officially launched my first e-book: If You Go Into The Woods. If you haven't heard already, you can read more about that here: http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/05/04/if-you-go-into-the-woods-on-sale-now-for-99-cent/

In today's post I cover my fifteen minutes of fame, how I raced up the bestseller charts on my first day, leapfrogging other unknown writers like Stephen King, Virginia Woolf, and some guy called William Shakespeare.

I also explain some of the mistakes that I made, and how you can avoid them, and finished with a little teaser for my next release.

Read the whole post here: http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/my-fifteen-minutes-of-fame-sales-bestseller-charts-mistakes/

Goodbye fame, I never really knew you,

Dave


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Stacy Juba is my Indie Author of the Day on my blog: For/From Indie Authors: Stacy Juba


----------



## garryg

I posted this today: Wheels within wheels: linking your way through the internet.


----------



## J Dean

I'll be posting later on today that my first novel has dropped a few bucks in price if you get it from createspace.com


----------



## R. Doug

I got so mad listening to one of those radio talking heads today that I simply had to violate my "no politics" rule for once. I'll have to watch that in the future, because that can really turn off people. Anyway, here's A Brief Missive on Political "Talking Heads" and Outright Lying


----------



## JeanneM

I posted the other day. "Ten Things They Don't Tell You in Psychic School." It is about some of the things that happen to you as you are developing psychically. http://jeannemiller.blogspot.com/


----------



## aaronpolson

Today's post is about an experiment in ebook "packaging":

http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/05/monsters-among-us.html


----------



## RebeccaKnight

Blogged the other day about how patience is a bitchy thing to get a handle on for us writers .

http://rebeccaknightbooks.blogspot.com/2011/05/patience-is-real-bitch.html

I love this thread! I've been looking for indie author blogs to follow.


----------



## EverythingIndie

The basics of Kindle formatting - Preparing your file

Today's 140 Characters or Less


----------



## momilp

Today I blogged about my (hopefully) final decision about The Priest's cover, and I am kind of happy 

http://monicalaporta.com/2011/05/05/the-final-countdown-the-cover-journey-v/


----------



## Robert Clear

Democracy in action: 
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/05/too-much-of-good-thing.html


----------



## Gregory Ashe

I actually posted a bit about kindleboards (as a jumping off point), interestingly enough. Nice thread--I like to see what other people are thinking and posting about.

http://www.gregoryashe.com/2011/05/writing-advice.html


----------



## Anna Elliott

I just blogged about Jane Austen and Punctuation, looking at the interesting question of how much Jane Austen's books were edited after they left her hands.
http://annaelliottbooks.com/wp/2011/05/jane-austen-and-punctuation/


----------



## ReflexiveFire

Bin Laden Raid accidentally exposed super-secret Stealth Helicopter?

Pictures and commentary, fascinating stuff to say the least...

http://reflexivefire.wordpress.com/2011/05/06/bin-laden-raid-accidently-exposed-super-secret-stealth-helicopter/


----------



## Al Schneider

I try to post a blog entry (article) every day or so. Thankfully, the authors submit a lot of them, which takes the load off me 

There was a really good one the other day chronicling how a writer was able to create and list a book in a week.

http://www.indiebooklounge.com/ArticleViewer.aspx?AID=9d9b8e09-345f-44d6-b1fb-28e4bd46e491


----------



## KatieKlein

Today's YA Indie Spotlight features A. J. Braithwaite!
http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/05/ya-indie-spotlight-j-braithwaite.html


----------



## Robert Clear

Russian roulette:
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/05/russian-roulette.html


----------



## R. Doug

Part II of Taking Pictures in the Raw or Putting on JPEG Pants is up.


----------



## aaronpolson

Today's Five Question Friday interview is with Helen Hanson, author of 3 Lies.

http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/05/five-question-friday-helen-hanson.html


----------



## 13500

Today begins Parenthood month for "Flash Fiction Fridays." Up first is Jules Carey, who offers up a brief moment in which everything can change just that quickly.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## CaitLondon

Just did that this a.m., in preparation for Mother's Day. http://tiny.cc/yypg3


----------



## samanthawarren

Just posted an update on my upcoming novella in the _Jane_ series. It's gonna be good!


----------



## altworld

Posted an update about 32 minutes ago, the blog is updated almost daily at http://www.alt-world.com
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## Mark Feggeler

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/05/happy-mothers-day.html

A post in honor of Mother's Day!


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde

My latest guest post is from Kindleboards' member Romi Moondi, with a great take on writing what you know, even if it isn't the good side of life http://thebrooklynscribbler.blogspot.com/2011/05/new-voices-romi-moondi.html


----------



## dmburnett

I post at least once a week to my author blog. Sometimes it's about what's going on with my current project, other times it's just off the wall stuff. If your new and thinking about blogging, you can check out mine at http:www.danamichelleburnett.com. I also post about my blog entries on Facebook and Twitter.


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

Something that may have happened to others here. You launch a major work that you've spent years on, and a new novel pops into your brain in ten minutes flat.

http://thedreyfusstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/05/bedlam-maternity-sample-sunday-may-8th.html

First chapter of my 'new',. as in "Muse, you have to be joking... " novel.

It was an interesting ten minutes.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I answer that timeless question: How much sex is enough?


----------



## deanfromaustralia

I've just announced what is surely to be the competition of the year. Blog, promo, twitter The Hambledown Dream & go into the draw to win the Ultimate Pamper package which includes a trio of organic skincare products from Janesce in South Australia, A CD by Slava Grigoryan & a signed print copy of The Hambledown Dream by Dean Mayes. Check out the site for details & enter!

http://www.deanfromaustralia.com/2011/05/competition-promote-hambledown-dream.html


----------



## Remi Michaud

I have. Mostly random thoughts still (I'm still getting the hang of blogging) but not that long ago, I released a short story.

Should be releasing another one within a few days too.


----------



## JRTomlin

Yep, I posted a review of Laura Vosika's Blue Bells of Scotland on my blog.


----------



## MrPLD

Latest publishing tech blog - http://elitadaniels.com/?v=117 "Smashwords needs to accept HTML or ePub directly"


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My book, _Each Angel Burns_, received an amazingly generous review from author Maureen Gill of the *Pragmatic Progressive Forum*. I blogged about it here: Thank You, Ms Gill


----------



## mmgurung

Hello! My blog is pretty young.  I've been logging my writing each day and talking about inspiration and challenges of writing. I hope to do some author interviews sometime this summer. If you're new to epublishing like me you may find it iteresting because I'll be adding links and posts about this topic.

Hope you follow me! http://www.writersharvest.blogspot.com

- Michelle


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Hi all! Here's my latest book review:

Book Review: RACE by Mobashar Qureshi


----------



## TiffanyTurner

Just had a good blog about the question if libraries will remain free?
Will they?
Check out my blog at:
http://crystalkeeper.wordpress.com/

I also have a blog on Open Salon.
Some of the formating is different and the image.
If you are trying to choose a blogging format, you can compare.
http://open.salon.com/blog/tiffany_turner

-Tiff


----------



## jabeard

Six Sentence Sunday: There's mean girls and then there's strange girls


----------



## daringnovelist

I posted two VERY short flash stories for my Sunday Story.

"Motivational Speaker" and "The Coroner's Line"

Still on something of a blog break, but I hope to get back to the Character Interview Wednesdays this week.

Camille


----------



## Guest

Why I Do Not Celebrate VE-Day

Some thoughts on "Victory in Europe"-Day (8 May 1945) and why I can't bring myself to celebrate it.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

I blogged about writing fantasy for adults, what's mildly silly about that idea, and the iron thews of sword and sorcery.


----------



## Decon

I'm taking a weekends rest from my blog. Bombed out after the blog went mad with hits after the 'How not to sell 10,000 eBooks in a month', article.
Next week It will be down to business again with an author interview page added.

http://declanconner.com


----------



## 41419

In today's post I explain why the rise in self-publishing is good for all writers, even those that are published with a trade house and have no interest in ever self-publishing.

Read the post here: http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/05/08/why-the-rise-of-self-publishing-is-good-for-all-writers/


----------



## miss_fletcher

On my video review blog. I reviewed _An Apple for Zoe_ by Thomas Amo. Great book. http://indiebookreview.blogspot.com/2011/05/apple-for-zoe-by-thomas-amo.html


----------



## Al Schneider

I added a great article by Francis W. Porretto on how to write descriptive narratives. 
Description and the telling detail


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I posted two book reviews including one of _The Size of the Universe_ by indie author Joseph Cardinale: Exquisite Prose, Hypnotic Landscapes: Two Reviews


----------



## Alain Gomez

I'm a daily blog poster. Recently, I have some featured flash fiction up by George Bard (it's quite good) and a review of John McDonnell's flash fiction collection.

Check it out!

http://bookbrouhaha.blogspot.com/


----------



## Grace Elliot

SHORTER BY A HEAD - some guillotine trivia. 

For Mother's Day I was lucky enough to be receive The Tudors DVD box set (and I didn't even hint that hard!) So this morning you would have found me ironing along to Season Two&#8230;with tears streaming down my face. Anne Boleyn was executed. Say no more. An extremely moving episode, which is perhaps why, when it came time to write my blog post, my mind turned to thoughts of beheading&#8230; and the guillotine.

Where was the guillotine invented?

a)	18th century Revolutionary France
b)	Medieval Halifax in Yorkshire, England.
c)	Medieval Scotland.

The correct answer (although all options have some merit- read on) is B) - Halifax.

TO READ THE FULL POST VISIT:

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/05/shorter-by-head-some-guillotine-trivia.html


----------



## Michelle Muto

I have an interview with our very own Mark Edwards, author of the successful book, _Killing Cupid_.

http://michellemuto.wordpress.com/


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Just did an interview with author Mike Dennis. He's an accomplished musician in addition to being a writer. I'm always fascinated by creative types who are artistic in several art forms. Da Vinci, of course, broke the mold on that one...


----------



## daringnovelist

I am getting close to done on a mystery novel, _The Man Who Did Too Much_. (Light, contemporary small town, cozy-ish whodunnit, with elements of comic suspense.)

I think it would keep me motivated to get this done if I had some beta readers lined up, so I posted a

CALL FOR BETA READERS

The post includes the kind of feedback I'm looking for, and what I can give in return (including free autographed copies of the print version when it comes out in the fall, or full coverage report, or my patented "what I'm thinking as I read" reader-response crit.

Camille


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Dee Ernest is my Indie Author of the day today: For/From Indie Authors: Dee Ernst


----------



## Alex Sinclair

I have just started the book of the month on, Sinclair Books. We have 20 Authors blogging in 20 days. We are expecting between 10,000 to 20,000 hits this month. It is a great chance for authors to promote to a wider audience and it is a great chance for book fans to get their hands on a free read from some of kindles top authors. Today Author Ardienne Wilder kick starts the first of 20 Author Blogs.

http://sinclairbooks.blogspot.com/2011/05/book-of-month-adrienne-wilder.html


----------



## EverythingIndie

3 today, though nothing hugely bulky just yet!

Firstly, a blip to explain the radio silence on Friday when there's normally a post made.

Secondly, full details on a giveaway of 10 copies of my upcoming SF release, What Happened on the Sanctity Architect, which you can take a look at (and have a chance at winning!) here.

And last, but not least: today's 140 Characters or Less (which is technically Friday's but problems detailed in the blip mentioned above prevented me from making it go live.


----------



## R. Doug

My (soon to be) world famous nut-encrusted rack of lamb recipe with wine tasting tips.


----------



## CrystalJigsaw

I post about many different things on my blog and today was a couple of photos taken of me in 1997. Nothing to do with writing of course, but I like to keep my blogging varied.

Crystal Jigsaw


----------



## aaronpolson

I have another "Great Books" post today: Lord of the Flies

http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/05/great-books-lord-of-flies.html


----------



## 13500

I have not read "Lord of the Flies" in many years. Interesting. I will have to check out your post, Aaron.

I blogged about how to cite academic degrees since we have started graduation season.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## momilp

I have just received the latest layout for my novel's cover, and my editor finished correcting it 
http://monicalaporta.com/2011/05/09/the-last-touches-the-cover-journey-vi/


----------



## CraigInOregon

Here's my latest update:

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/05/09/catching-up-on-side-duties/


----------



## D Girard Watson

I just posted to my blog about differences between writing and speech. Mistakes in speech (saying "uh" and "um) can actually help listeners follow a conversation.

http://dgirardwatson.com/journal/2011/5/9/uhs-ums-and-ers.html


----------



## deanfromaustralia

My competition is live now at my site.

Blog, promo, twitter my novel The Hambledown Dream & go into the draw to win the Ultimate Pamper package which includes a trio of organic skincare products from Janesce in South Australia, A CD by Slava Grigoryan & a signed print copy of The Hambledown Dream by me - Dean Mayes. Check out the site for details & enter!

http://www.deanfromaustralia.com/2011/05/competition-promote-hambledown-dream.html


----------



## Marian Allen

I post every day, but Monday is Writerly Stuff Day. Today I posted on VOICE.

MA


----------



## samanthawarren

Two new short stories up on my blog! http://mariytasmusings.blogspot.com


----------



## JeanneM

I posted Communicating with your Pet. http://jeannemiller.blogspot.com/2011/05/communicating-with-your-pet.html


----------



## Chris Strange

I just posted an introduction to my new site, where I will be putting the draft of my WIP fantasy novel FALSE GODS up as a serial.

http://crhindmarsh.blogspot.com/2011/05/false-gods-now-nutritious-serial.html


----------



## AnnaM

What is a Bestseller?

http://www.annamurrayauthor.blogspot.com


----------



## TheSFReader

Do ebooks increase readership ?.
http://readingandraytracing.blogspot.com/2011/05/do-ebooks-increase-readership.html


----------



## opuscroakus

The Saga of Howard and Mona, the two weirdest people I knew.

http://carlarene.blogspot.com/2011/05/howard-and-mona.html


----------



## Robert Clear

The many incarnations of Mr Fat Head:
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/05/many-incarnations-of-mr-fat-head.html


----------



## opuscroakus

Robert Clear said:


> The many incarnations of Mr Fat Head:
> www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/05/many-incarnations-of-mr-fat-head.html


You've got this book on Authonomy, don't you? I remember it because it's been on my WL forever.


----------



## JenniferS.

I created a page on my blog for my soon to be out novel _Shattered Soul_ and put up the first chapter. http://jennifersnydersblog.blogspot.com


----------



## KatieKlein

Today's YA Indie Spotlight features Sam Havens!
http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/05/ya-indie-spotlight-sam-havens.html


----------



## SheaMacLeod

I've updated one of my blog pages with the revised first chapter (pre-professional edit): http://sheamacleod.blogspot.com/p/kissed-by-darkness-sunwalker-saga.html

And my latest post: http://sheamacleod.blogspot.com/2011/05/and-im-feeling-good.html


----------



## CrystalJigsaw

I wrote about The Agony of Blogging today! Have been reading one or two posts and tweets about bitching in the blogging world and thought I'd add my two-pennies worth.

http://www.crystaljigsaw.blogspot.com

Kathryn


----------



## kimandjenn

Just blogged yesterday. Added a few photos to the blog for the first time and that was fun. We blog at least once a week with a 'thought for the week.'

http://kimandjenn.blogspot.com


----------



## aaronpolson

I posted some thoughts on e-book pricing for Indie writers today: http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/05/going-price-for-lawn-service-and-e.html


----------



## garryg

Just a quick update on what I've been up to over on facebook.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I babble on about my next volume in the Knit Your Tail Off series: Five Lacy Pieces.


----------



## samanthawarren

A rant about my biggest pet peeve!
http://mariytasmusings.blogspot.com/2011/05/warning-rant-session-incoming.html


----------



## Alex Sinclair

Hi everyone, I am two days into my twenty authors, twenty days, book of the month. So far we have had over 1500 hits in 2 days with special guest blog apperances from Author's Adrienne Wilder & Suzanne Rock. We have a giveaway tomorrow and several more over the next three weeks. Stop by and check it out.

http://sinclairbooks.blogspot.com/


----------



## EverythingIndie

Of course I've released some blog posts today  What kind of person would I be if I hadn't?

140 Characters or Less
Tips for Writers: Use of description


----------



## momilp

My cover designer has already started the cover for my second novel, but he still has time to fix minor problems on the first one.

http://monicalaporta.com/2011/05/10/cover-frenzy-the-cover-journey-viii/


----------



## JRTomlin

I didn't post to mine, but I want to thank Sarah Woodbury for letting me post to hers about writing the book of my heart.

http://www.sarahwoodbury.com/?p=2677


----------



## kae

I often post book reviews on my blog, "Mental Geysers." A list of them can be found here

I have recently posted two excerpts from my _Daughter of the Stone_ SF book.
excerpt 1
and 2

_Daughter of the Stone_ is $.99 for the month of May.​ ​


----------



## 40977

I'm the Indie Spotlight of the Week over at Autumn Dickinson's blog -- huzzah!


----------



## R. Doug

Examples of unprocessed raw images compared to raw files converted with Google's free Picasa 3 software and the raw conversion software that comes with Canon cameras: Processing Raw Files (and with FREE Software)


----------



## DDScott

THUG GUARD - Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries - is here!!!

And here's all the scoop:

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/05/thug-guard-book-one-of-cozy-cash.html



Happy Reading!!!


----------



## 13500

^^Congratulations, DD!^^

On another note: It's "good" versus "well" on today's "Editing for Grammarphobes." Do you know the difference?

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## Tess St John

I'm hosting ebook author Victoria Gray on my blog...she's blogging about a fascinating Civil War heroine!

http://tessstjohn.blogspot.com/


----------



## 41419

Today I cover the news that everyone in the UK is talking about: Ed Victor, one of the leading UK agents, has just launched his own publishing company.

What makes this particularly newsworthy is that he won't just be publishing his authors' backlists, he will be looking for the stars of the future.

I analyse the author/publisher split he is proposing, and find it wanting. I cast a critical eye on some of the other agent/author hybrids out there, and find some their e-books to have very poor production levels.

I conclude with an examination of the conflict of interest that an agent becoming a publisher creates.

Read the full post here: http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/05/11/top-uk-agent-announces-publishing-imprint/


----------



## DDScott

*If you have Ebook Formatting Questions, you're in for a treat today...*

I've brought my Go-To Kindle Format Guy - Rob Siders of 52 Novels - to my WG2E site!!!

You've got all day to ask him questions...

Here's the link:

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/welcome-to-the-wg2e-rob-siders-of-52-novels-my-go-to-ebook-format-guy


----------



## R. Doug

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> ^^Congratulations, DD!^^
> 
> On another note: It's "good" versus "well" on today's "Editing for Grammarphobes." Do you know the difference?
> 
> http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


Reminds me of the old Hawaiian joke about the early missionaries to the Islands who later became plantation owners: "They came to do good and wound up doing very well."

Good blog, by the way.


----------



## D Girard Watson

I just posted the secret to writing a novel in 3 months (hint: caffeine)

http://dgirardwatson.com/journal/2011/5/11/how-do-you-write-a-novel-in-3-months.html


----------



## Al Schneider

Monday's Indie Book Lounge article was by Christopher John Chater and talked about creating your own eBook cover art (cheap)!


----------



## Katie Salidas

I wanted to pop in real quick this morning and let you know about a giveaway being hosted on my blog.

Today, BK Walker, from the Virtual Book Tour Cafe is stopping by my blog to talk about marketing. She will award one FREE 10-stop tour to a lucky author. To enter, all you have to do is leave a comment answering the question. 
"What are you doing to market your work." 
Stop by and enter to win.

http://www.katiesalidas.com/2011/05/tips-to-successfully-market-your-book.html


----------



## aaronpolson

A couple of blog goodies including the weekly WIP Wednesday:

WIP Wednesday: You're a Writer, So Write

and the first chapter of Borrowed Saints:

Chapter 1: Smoke and Mirrors

I plan to release a chapter a week until you can read the book online for free. Crazy but true.


----------



## KatieKlein

I'm the featured author this week on The Cozy Corner Reading Room! 
Links on the blog: http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/05/interview-with-katie-klein.html


----------



## Grace Elliot

"Exit Napoleon Pursued by Rabbits." 
My latest blog post tells the Monty Python-esque story of the Emeperor Napoleon and 30,000 rabbits.

Find it at 
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com

Enjoy this blend of animals, history and trivia.


----------



## Beth Groundwater

I've posted lots of photos on my blog from my 9-events-in-10-days east coast book tour, including ones from the Malice Domestic conference and the festival of mystery and of me poised with hammer in hand about to crack into a plate of Chesapeake Bay blue crabs. Yum! Also, author Dorothy St. James will be guest-posting tomorrow. Please stop by!

http://bethgroundwater.blogspot.com/


----------



## CraigInOregon

Here's my newest post:

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/05/11/lots-of-busy-work/


----------



## Alex Sinclair

http://sinclairbooks.blogspot.com/ - Author Dawne Prochilo is giving away a free copy of her book at sinclair books. Stop by and enter the giveaway.


----------



## momilp

The cover for my first novel is a working project that is taking longer than I thought to realize, but I think it is worth getting it right before I pubblish 

http://monicalaporta.com/2011/05/11/the-priest-the-cover-journey-ix/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I brag shamelessly about my latest review on a book blog: Author Jane Ward calls EAB "Gothic" in the DuMaurier Tradition


----------



## Andre Jute

If you're fainthearted, give this a miss.
"How many novels will be published this year? No matter, precisely, it will be too many."
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1218


----------



## Al Schneider

Some basic Google ranking tactics to keep in mind when building your blog / website
Google's Keyword Ranking Formula Tips


----------



## CaedemMarquez

Extreme Couponing - http://CaedemMarquez.com


----------



## CraigInOregon

Big new page added to my Web site, for the pending release of MOST LIKELY:

http://www.craig-hansen.com/most-likely/


----------



## Robert Clear

EMPTY YOUR POCKETS OR THE CUTE LITTLE WHALE GETS IT!

www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/05/empty-your-pockets-or-cute-little-whale.html


----------



## Charliegirl

How to Schedule Word press blog post http://playground51.com/
While I was learning myself I figured I'd make a blog post about it ^_^ It's pretty informative though, with screen caps and everything.

I'm looking for link exchanges, so add me to your blog and I'll add you (I have a contact form on my blog, it's there under the "Paged" link list on the side)

If you have a blogger page I'll add you to my other blog that's hosted on Blogger.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Maurice Alvarez is my Indie Author of the Day: For/From Indie Authors: Maurice Alvarez & Ande Li


----------



## aaronpolson

Today's post is pretty self-explanatory:

How to Love the Comma, or Writer, Edit Thyself


----------



## AnnaM

I've just posted: Oral v. Written Language and The Novel

http://www.annamurrayauthor.blogspot.com


----------



## EverythingIndie

May 12 2011: 140 Characters or Less
and
The basics of Kindle formatting - Paragraphs


----------



## bnapier

Yes indeed. An exhaustive post about how I suddenly decided to get productive over the past 2 weeks or so.

http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/


----------



## Michelle Muto

Our own Jennifer Hudock is in the author spotlight on my blog this week. Stop by and say hello!
https://michellemuto.wordpress.com


----------



## R. Doug

My latest movie review: A Thor in the Side


----------



## samanthawarren

Just posted my new bookmarks!
http://mariytasmusings.blogspot.com/2011/05/bookmarks.html

And some short stories will be up later today.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

See the post about my eBook Contest @ http://redcrossofgold.blogspot.com/2011/05/5132011-61304-am-ebook-giveaway.html


----------



## daringnovelist

samanthawarren said:


> Just posted my new bookmarks!
> http://mariytasmusings.blogspot.com/2011/05/bookmarks.html
> 
> And some short stories will be up later today.


How did you get something posted on Blogger today??!!!??

Camille


----------



## samanthawarren

daringnovelist said:


> How did you get something posted on Blogger today??!!!??
> 
> Camille


It came back up a little bit before I posted that.


----------



## KatieKlein

Melissa Webb is today's YA Indie Spotlight!
http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/05/ya-indie-spotlight-melissa-webb.html


----------



## William Meikle

Coming soon -- The Creeping Kelp
http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2011/05/creeping-kelp-coming-soon.html


----------



## 41419

Today I posted to my blog to say that I wouldn't be posting to my blog.

Here: http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/05/13/the-never-ending-blog-tour/


----------



## CraigInOregon

Reviewed TOMMY NIGHTMARE by J.L. Bryan

http://www.scriptsuperhero.com/2011/05/13/review-tommy-nightmare-by-j-l-bryan/


----------



## 13500

Today, I have a wonderful modern fable from KBer Camille LaGuire on "Flash Fiction Fridays."

Please stop by and check it out.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks and have a great weekend,
Karen


----------



## aaronpolson

Today's post (once Blogger cooperated) is a Five Question Friday with Joel Arnold: http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/05/five-question-friday-joel-arnold.html


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde

Meet urban fantasy writer Alison DeLuca on my blog today: http://thebrooklynscribbler.blogspot.com/2011/05/new-voices-alison-deluca.html


----------



## CaedemMarquez

Ashton Kutcher and Charlie Sheen!

You gotta look!

http://CaedemMarquez.com


----------



## EliRey

My most recent is about my Fall release (tentative) of Sweet Sofie a novella related to my Moreno Brothers series (their kid sister). http://thebeginings-elirey.blogspot.com/search/label/Sweet%20Sofi


----------



## Coral Moore

I blog about the first thing I ever remember writing. http://www.chaosandinsanity.com/?p=805

I'd be interested to hear what others remember writing when they were children.


----------



## Tess St John

I have a blog up today for Sandra Edwards...and her book Incredible Dreams. She's also giving away a kindle 3 this month!!! You can check it out at http://tessstjohn.blogspot.com.


----------



## JeanneM

I blogged today about steps to take when your cat is missing:

http://jeannemiller.blogspot.com/2011/05/when-your-cat-is-missing.html


----------



## Kimberly Spencer

I just blogged about being included in an indie spotlight on the blog, Two Readers Reviews.

http://kimberlyspencer.blogspot.com/2011/05/shimmerspell-included-in-awesome-indie.html


----------



## JRTomlin

May I make a suggestion to fellow bloggers? I pretty frequently pop into the blogs mentioned here. I may not be the only one. I sometimes tweet one to suggest it to followers IF you have the tweet tool on your blog.

So I suggest making sure that tool is on your blog. It's easy to add and very helpful for sharing your blog with others whether visitors do it or you want to put out the word yourself.


----------



## daringnovelist

I got back to blogging after a semi-layoff. Since I post stories for Sunday, I posted a little about the the process of choosing a story, and how sometimes you save a story for a purpose, and sometimes you should stop saving it and write more.

Deciding Which Story To Post

Camille


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

Yesterday, I posted 33 Questions for My Readers.


----------



## tim290280

I may or may not have been reading The Onion too much these past few days.
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/05/warning-about-e-books.html


----------



## FrankZubek

http://whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/

I just posted a peek at the cover of my next book and made a comment on the Smallville finale


----------



## Alex Sinclair

http://sinclairbooks.blogspot.com/ I have Author Elaine Cantrell giving away a free copy of her romance story. It is part of my twenty authors, twenty day special guys. Stop by and leave a comment to enter the giveaway.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I babble on about Growing Up On Gothics


----------



## samanthawarren

I've decided to only purchase books for my Kindle that were published by indie authors. Here's why.

JR, excellent idea. I'll go figure out how to do that now.


----------



## 41419

When you read a good book - and I mean a really good book - sometimes you are a little sad at the end. You have become close to the characters and you feel like you are losing a friend. You have walked many miles in their shoes, faced their challenges with them, until they triumphed against the odds, got the girl, or died a noble death.

Don't you wish sometimes that you could step back into that world again?

Today I want to talk about Book Extras, whether readers enjoy them, if it's worth an indie writer's time to produce them, and what I'm going to do with my as-yet-unpublished historical novel _A Storm Hits Valparaíso_.

*Book Extras - Are They Worth The Trouble* - http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/05/14/book-extras-are-they-worth-the-trouble/


----------



## AnnaM

Scary. Life imitating art. Everything in my book is now showing up in the headlines.
Real life is following my fiction. I blogged about it today.

http://www.annamurrayauthor.blogspot.com


----------



## Remi Michaud

I just posted about an interview for my book. So proud. 

http://remimichaud.blogspot.com


----------



## aaronpolson

If anyone has three minutes to spare, you can cruise by my blog and listen to "Gary Sump's Hidden City":

http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/05/saturday-podcast-gary-sumps-hidden-city.html

(yes, that's my voice )


----------



## daringnovelist

I just posted my Sunday Story -- a flash fiction piece about a case of vote fraud on a local ladies club.

"Vote Early, Vote Often"

Camille


----------



## jabeard

Six Sentence Sunday: With Friends Like These . . .


----------



## William Meikle

I bin bloggin - about an old picture of me and my great grannie
http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/2011/05/touching-history.html


----------



## Robert Clear

If you hate people who listen to loud music on trains, I have a solution: www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com


----------



## AnnaM

My post today is "The Fight for Backlists and a Proposal for a New Contract Model"

http://annamurrayauthor.blogspot.com/


----------



## Grace Elliot

My mid week post involved the Emperor Napoleon and 30,000 rabbits. This reminded me of Napoleon's reputation for being afraid of cats. Apparently this was an open secret amongst friends and adversaries alike. Indeed, during an important political debate, an opponent got the upper hand, throwing Napoleon off his stride, merely by bringing the subject of cats into the conversation.

Another example of this deep seated fear happened during the campaign for the Battle of Wagram. An Aide de Campe passed Napoleon's tent and became alarmed to hear screams and cries for help. Fearing his leader to be in moral danger, the Aide drew his sword and burst in to find Napoleon sweating profusely and stabbing the air&#8230;because a stray cat had wandered into his tent.

TO READ THE FULL POST VISIT:
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/05/rats-or-cats-facing-phobias.html


----------



## 41419

*A Bad Week For Agents*

Today, I review what has been an awful week for agents. Between some turning publisher and others calling them to be thrown out of their associations, to accusations of scams, conflicts of interest, and advice how to sue them, they have never been far from the headlines. UK author Stephen Leather capped the week off by calling US agents a bunch of salty names on Joe Konrath's blog.

All this and lots more here: http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/05/15/a-bad-week-for-agents/


----------



## Lee Sinclair

Today, I added my own peculiar perspective to everyone else's thoughts about the price of books.

http://sinclairstoriesblog.wordpress.com/2011/05/15/the-truth-about-pricing/


----------



## samanthawarren

I signed up for the ABC Indie Fiction Challenge! Here's the blog where I explain what it is and post my progress!

http://mariytasmusings.blogspot.com/2011/05/abc-indie-fiction-challenge.html


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I am still on my way to have a blog. That shows how long I have to go for book marketing.


----------



## aaronpolson

Today being Sunday, I posted samples of two books:

Chapter 2 of Borrowed Saints http://borrowedsaints.blogspot.com/2011/05/chapter-2-lunch-in-hell.html

and "Billy Boy" from Monsters Among Us http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/05/samplesunday-monsters-among-us.html

Take care...


----------



## tim290280

It's Zombie Awareness Month!!

I only just found out about it myself. Funny stuff.
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/05/may-zombie-awareness-month.html


----------



## daringnovelist

Tonight I posted my Story Notes about yesterday's flash story "Vote Early, Vote Often" and the psychology of amateur vote fraud.

Camille


----------



## CraigInOregon

Publication week could be this week for MOST LIKELY

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/05/16/final-revisioncorrections-begin/


----------



## Robert Clear

The Olympic humbug:
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/05/olympic-humbug.html


----------



## garryg

Today I R mostly bolgging about...

this
Hello, another quick note...

and this
Sight seeing.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I solve The Question of Evil


----------



## DonnaBurgess

I posted this morning (two days in a row might be a record for me) about my KND sponsorship happening today, as well as a couple of free ebooks available for download over at Smashwords this week.

http://donnaburgess.com/2011/05/16/kindle-nation-daily-free-ebooks/

Oh, yeah. I'm hating my Wordpress layout at the moment.


----------



## aaronpolson

This post is about perspective:

http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/05/you-are-not-your-stories.html


----------



## Anna_DeStefano

*Last Week's Dream Theories Blogs:*

_The Hidden Gold of Dream Interpretation_--

http://annawrites.com/blog/2011/05/13/dream-theories-the-hidden-gold-of-dream-interpretation/

And

_Your Emotional Connection (between your waking and sleeping realities)_--

http://annawrites.com/blog/2011/05/10/dream-theory-your-emotional-connection/


----------



## 13500

Daniel Pyle's _Freeze_ on today's Bibliophilic Blather.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## 41419

*Are Amazon Ripping Off International Readers?*

I have been alerted to some inconsistent and unfair e-book pricing policies by Amazon in certain countries.

If you read e-books, and live outside the US, this information could drastically affect how much you pay. If you are a writer, and are selling internationally (and you should be, this is a global $80bn business), this is harming your sales right now.

When you go to Amazon.com and search for my e-book, you will see a price of $0.99, $1.16 or $3.44, depending on which country you live in. Whichever price you pay, I still get $0.35. Aside from 15 percent in sales taxes, Amazon keep the rest.

Read why here: http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/05/16/are-amazon-ripping-off-international-customers/


----------



## D Girard Watson

Today, I posted about the difficulty of taking the perspective of your reader in writing. There's also discussion of a psychology experiment about perspective taking and language use:

http://dgirardwatson.com/journal/2011/5/16/the-problem-of-perspective-taking.html


----------



## Daisy Dexter Dobbs

Why yes, indeed I have!

Dear Kindle Boards writers, I can't possibly imagine a better way to start your week than to take a few moments to bask in the savvy marketing knowledge of Daisy Dexter Dobbs, author and Grand High Exalted Goddess of Make Believe. Therefore, allow me to freely share my decades of book marketing expertise with you.

The Fine Art of Gentle, Subliminal Marketing for Writers: This brilliant, truly awesome, intelligently written blog post is a MUST READ for both writers and readers! 
http://daisydexterdobbs.blogspot.com/2011/05/fine-art-of-gentle-subliminal-marketing.html

There is no cost, no obligation, and no thanks needed. Just enjoy, my friends&#8230;enjoy!

Here's that link once again: http://bit.ly/iEfq0z Clicking on it just might change your life.

Humbly yours,

--Daisy


----------



## theraven

On Friday I compared American Idol voting and book reviews http://theselfrescueprincess.wordpress.com/2011/05/13/american-idol-voting-and-book-reviews/

Today, I posted a SRP Review of Paradox by JoAnn Carter 
http://theselfrescueprincess.wordpress.com/2011/05/16/srp-review-paradox-by-joann-carter/


----------



## Michelle Muto

I posted on how a book that nearly found a home at a large agency wound up in indie publishing.


----------



## Sean Thomas Fisher

Happy Zombie Awareness month everyone! Saw a couple of the little suckers creepin around the backyard last night. Bout gave me a heart attack too, but I rebounded quickly and wrote a blog today about getting noticed, which is even harder than writing the book!

http://fishblogwash.blogspot.com/


----------



## CraigInOregon

dgaughran said:


> I have been alerted to some inconsistent and unfair e-book pricing policies by Amazon in certain countries.
> 
> If you read e-books, and live outside the US, this information could drastically affect how much you pay. If you are a writer, and are selling internationally (and you should be, this is a global $80bn business), this is harming your sales right now.
> 
> When you go to Amazon.com and search for my e-book, you will see a price of $0.99, $1.16 or $3.44, depending on which country you live in. Whichever price you pay, I still get $0.35. Aside from 15 percent in sales taxes, Amazon keep the rest.


My friend, this is due to exchange rates among currencies. It's not a scam ... unless all of global banking is a scam. Which is a theory some embrace, but those types tend to adopt nicknames like "The Unabomber" or "Al Gore."


----------



## KerylR

I've got a quick review of Fotolia.com and how the whole stock photo thing works.

www.topublishornotto.blogspot.com


----------



## Andre Jute

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Quote from: dgaughran on Today at 08:59:02 AM
> I have been alerted to some inconsistent and unfair e-book pricing policies by Amazon in certain countries.
> 
> If you read e-books, and live outside the US, this information could drastically affect how much you pay. If you are a writer, and are selling internationally (and you should be, this is a global $80bn business), this is harming your sales right now.
> 
> When you go to Amazon.com and search for my e-book, you will see a price of $0.99, $1.16 or $3.44, depending on which country you live in. Whichever price you pay, I still get $0.35. Aside from 15 percent in sales taxes, Amazon keep the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend, this is due to exchange rates among currencies. It's not a scam ... unless all of global banking is a scam. Which is a theory some embrace, but those types tend to adopt nicknames like "The Unabomber" or "Al Gore."
Click to expand...

ROTHFLOL at Unabomber Craig's economics: three prices, _all expressed in the same currency _ -- and he claims they differ "due to exchange rates". You should cultivate your ignorance, Craig; there could be a career as a standup comic in it for you.

Dave, Amazon doesn't necessarily pocket all the difference in those different prices of your book in different territories.

A. There may be Value Added Tax, the European VAT, which Amazon adds at the Luxembourg rate. That makes a 99c book up to $1.16 and this appears entirely legitimate. Amazon pays over the 18c to the government.

B. Amazon claims that it costs them for the bandwidth to deliver the book outside the USA. You're right, there's something not quite kosher here. A few points:

1. How can it cost $2 to deliver a file of under 1MB?
2. Not everyone has 3G or uses 3G to download books even if they have it. So why should people using wi-fi, who already paid for their own internet service, pay Amazon again?
3. Amazon promised free 3G for life... Why should 3G users pay Amazon again?
4. If you look at your payment statement from Amazon, you'll find that in some royalty brackets and some places, Amazon also hits up the author for the cost of delivering his book to the customer. Eh? But the customer already paid through the nose, as we saw above! Never mind, says Amazon, the author must also pay.

I'm sure Amazon has an explanation for what looks like consistent, multiple examples of double-billing. No doubt Craig will believe it.

Kafka's Kastle stands tall in Seattle.


----------



## Jon Mac

There's a new post for Laughter is the Best Medicine 
http://mythikimagination.blogspot.com/

Warning: it has absolutely nothing to do with publishers, book prices or digital revolutions. It does have a cute dog, though.


----------



## Guest

In light of another recent thread at KB regarding the old whether or not to tell authors you found typos discussion, I got to thinking about our fixation of the issue. Does it help indies, or merely bring attention to the stereotype?


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

Today I posted about the use of "The Rule Of Three" in writing (comedy, structure, dialogue, character names, character clusters, you name it).

Screenwriting Tricks For Authors:

http://thedarksalon.blogspot.com/2011/05/rule-of-three.html


----------



## EverythingIndie

Three updates today. Firstly, the pros and cons of serialised novels. Then you can pick up a few tips culled from writers on Twitter with today's 140 Characters or Less. Then, in more minor news, a blip about some maintenance last week and the ramifications on the blog.


----------



## Alex Sinclair

http://sinclairbooks.blogspot.com/

I have author J.E. Hopkins doing a free book giveaway on my blog, as part of the twenty authors, twenty days book of the month competition. Stop by and leave a comment to enter the giveaway.


----------



## garryg

On the ball: A review of Unseen Academicals by Terry Pratchett


----------



## Robert Clear

Forget text messaging. Use rats-with-wings:
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/05/our-feathered-friends.html


----------



## aaronpolson

I write about DRM, dead books, and resurrections:

http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/05/anatomy-of-murder-and-resurrection.html


----------



## EverythingIndie

Tips for Writers - Word count and today's 140 Characters or Less are now up


----------



## Katie Salidas

Today's Self-Publishing tip is all about the Copyright and Piracy information you should know!

Just by writing it, your book is covered under copyright protection. However, without filing your registration, you'll find it very difficult to enforce. ... This In today's digital age, you'll need that official proof of copyright if you want to issue a "DCMA (Digital Millennium Copyright Act) takedown notice," (a written notification of claimed infringement) and remove pirated copies of your work. ...

Continued on blog. Copyright and Piracy information you should know!


----------



## Ripley

I just launched my blog, so it's great to see what everyone else is doing on more established blogs. I will be clicking through for quite a while to gather ideas and information.


----------



## samanthawarren

Just put a new short story up on my blog: Waiting on the Tarmac http://mariytasmusings.blogspot.com/


----------



## Colin Taber

I posted today about a moment of inspiration that ended up birthing a trilogy.

http://colintaber.livejournal.com/21173.html

I know people are reading my blog, but not in huge numbers. It feels like such an odd thing to do (still). I guess as the readersghip builds up I'll feel more at ease with it. I still have to make it a regular habit.


----------



## daringnovelist

For Character Wednesday, I interviewed J. Carson Black about the antagonist in her novel The Shop. A short but fun interview about a very interesting character.

Camille


----------



## Robert Clear

A real life zombie attack in London:

www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/05/daily-zombie-attack.html


----------



## Alex Sinclair

http://sinclairbooks.blogspot.com/ I have historical mystery author J.Gunnar Grey guest blogging on my site today, which is exciting. It is part of my twenty authors, twenty days. At the start of next month I am starting a new program that is going to help authors promote their work even more so than I am now.


----------



## garryg

I recently blogged: Are Alice and the Hobbit high?


----------



## SheaMacLeod

Two posts today over on http://sheamacleod.blogspot.com/ (and also http://sheamacleod.wordpress.com/).

The first on gratefulness and the second my Spotlight on PJ Jones.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Sam Havens is my Indie Author of the day today: [uhttp://parlezmoiblog.blogspot.com/2011/05/forfrom-indie-authors-sam-havens.htmlrl=]For/From Indie Authors: Sam Havens[/url]


----------



## 40977

I announced Hot Ticket on my blog today: http://tmarchini.wordpress.com/2011/05/18/introducing-hot-ticket/

Woot!


----------



## 13500

I took a break from grammar today and wrote about the unobtainable standards American society places on mothers.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Please stop by and share your opinion.

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## aaronpolson

Today's post is about hopes and dreams and too many "works in progress":

http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/05/wip-wednesday-hopes-and-dreams.html


----------



## samanthawarren

New rant about how America keeps blaming puppets/mascots for its bad decisions: http://mariytasmusings.blogspot.com/2011/05/rant-warning-leave-ronald-mcdonald.html


----------



## Joshua Rigley

Preview of my upcoming short story, Honor or Duty?

http://www.dreadchronicles.com/2011/05/new-short-story-to-be-published-soon.html


----------



## 41419

Today I posted the next step in my how-to guide to self-publishing.

*Step 7: Reviews: How To Get Them, And How To Deal With Them*

I show you why reviews are important, how to go about getting reviews on Amazon and Smashwords, how to find book bloggers, and how to get them to review your book. I also discuss paid reviews, dealing with negative reviews, and how to promote your book using positive reviews.

Read the full post here: 
http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/05/18/indie-publishing-for-international-writers-step-7-reviews-how-to-get-them-and-how-to-deal-with-them/


----------



## DDScott

*I'm Kindle "Gifting" 5 Kindle copies of my new release - THUG GUARD - today on The Naked Hero!*

Here's the link to the superfun scoop:

http://thenakedhero.com/thug-guard-book-one-of-the-cozy-cash-mysteries-is-here

Good Luck!!!


----------



## DDScott

*And did y'all know that RWA - Romance Writers of America - emailed out a survey regarding all-things-Indie Epublishing to its members?*

Here's the scoop:

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/rwa-sends-out-survey-regarding-indie-epublishing

Let us know if you are members and got the survey...and please let us know how other professional writers' organizations are handling Indie Epub Authors? Are you being included and recognized as published authors or not?


----------



## jabeard

How concerns about protagonist agency and mental health sensitivity made me abandon two past projects


----------



## JRTomlin

Samantha Warren mentioned an Indie Author Challenge on her blog the other day and I decided to join in.

You can read about the challenge and my list at http://jeannetomlin.blogspot.com


----------



## Casper Parks

Just don't have time to blog. In honesty, just don't believe my personal life is that interesting.


----------



## RebeccaKnight

Holy Double-Whammy, Batman!

I posted... check it out... a guest post from another Kindle Board author: PJ Jones!

http://rebeccaknightbooks.blogspot.com/2011/05/guest-post-pj-jones-author-of-romance.html

Two for one, people.


----------



## JeanneM

I just wrote an article on steps to take to find your lost dog:
http://jeannemiller.blogspot.com/2011/05/finding-lost-dog.html


----------



## JeanneM

Casper Parks said:


> Just don't have time to blog. In honesty, just don't believe my personal life is that interesting.


You may not think you're interesting, but your book is intriguing and just got added to my June "to buy" list. Looks like a great read!

Sorry to interrupt the thread...carry on.


----------



## balaspa

Today I blogged about something I am calling my "Summer Reading Program."

http://bryanwalaspa.com/2011/05/18/the-bryan-alaspa-summer-reading-program-books-on-sale/


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

I just asked Blake Crouch 5 Questions--about writing and his Amazon Publishing deal. Please check it out on my blog, Who's Imagining All This?
http://ghostplanestory.blogspot.com/


----------



## daringnovelist

Tonight's post is a ramble about the "harsh" attitudes you'll hear sometimes from more experience writers -- inspired partly by Dean Wesley Smith's post in which he does not apologize for being harsh, and some of the discussions around here.

Hatchlings and Neo-pros: When is a Writer "Good Enough?"

(And yes, part of the answer is "good enough for what?") It features two anecdotes, a joke and a video.

Camille


----------



## CraigInOregon

Yup: final revisions still bogging me down:

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/05/19/final-revisions-are-kicking-my-keister/


----------



## JenniferS.

I just posted that my FIRST novel is now LIVE on kindle!! I'm VERY excited!!


----------



## 41419

*A New Project, And A Special Treat*

Today, I have some news on upcoming releases, new projects, some interesting stuff from around the web that you may have missed, as well as a *special surprise* for my blog-readers.

But you only qualify for the *special surprise* if you read my blog: http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/05/19/a-new-project-and-a-special-treat/

(It's a good one, trust me.)

Dave


----------



## aaronpolson

Pretty self-explanatory here:

#%*$& You, Semi-Colon! (Writer, Edit Thyself)

Cheers!


----------



## Alex Sinclair

http://sinclairbooks.blogspot.com/ to celebrate, Five Days Notice, breaking into the top 100 on kindle romantic suspense I am giving away a free copy of the book on my blog. Leave a comment to join in with the giveaway.


----------



## samanthawarren

I finished Blood of Requiem! Awesome book. If you like fantasy, you should totally read it.
http://mariytasmusings.blogspot.com/2011/05/review-blood-of-requiem.html


----------



## Ripley

For the scientifically inclined/interested, I just posted regarding the debate over the destruction of smallpox virus stocks.

ETA - Congratulations on your first Kindle book, Jennifer!


----------



## jabeard

I have a guest post from author Kevin Villegas as part of his blog tour promoting his latest book. He talks about how he does character development.


----------



## JenniferS.

Thanks Ripley!


----------



## AnnaM

Thoughts on how to boost book sales

http://www.annamurrayauthor.blogspot.com


----------



## Coral Moore

Contemplating the Dreaded Prologue: http://www.chaosandinsanity.com/?p=841


----------



## DDScott

This week, to celebrate my new, Cozy Cash Mystery - *THUG GUARD*, I've been taking readers Behind and Beyond My Books:

*Behind & Beyond My Books: Thug Guard & Fashion Week*

*Behind & Beyond My Books: Thug Guard & The Bond Martini*


----------



## Andre Jute

Why even indie publishing needs objective standards -- and what I'm planning to do about it:
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1226

D H Lawrence: The Mosquito, guest spot by James Everington
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1228


----------



## jabeard

I interview Victorine Lieske.


----------



## Tess St John

On my blog today, Melissa Ohnoutka ~ writer of the romantic suspense Faithful Deceptions.

http://tessstjohn.blogspot.com


----------



## KatieKlein

Today's YA Indie Spotlight features our very own Megg Jensen! 
http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/05/ya-indie-spotlight-megg-jensen.html


----------



## R. Doug

Here's some pictures I took this week: From Shenandoah to the Outer Banks (several lighthouse photographs included).


----------



## aaronpolson

Today is Five Question Friday with Rachel Howzell:

http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/05/five-question-friday-rachel-howzell.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I babble on about where I get ideas from: The Last Dance Hall in Niagara Falls


----------



## 13500

Stephanie Haddad contributed a great piece about the relationship between a mother and her child today for "Flash Fiction Fridays."

Please stop by and check it out.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## mmgurung

I did! http://writersharvest.blogspot.com/ - Today's topic was "People Watching as Character Fodder." I have a mystery that I need some answers on - read the post and let me know if you have any ideas. It all comes down to...why would a guy wear jean shorts over jean pants? Theories needed!

- Michelle


----------



## Christine Merrill

I've been AWOL for a while, but have a new post about chickens up at my humor blog Double Cheese.

http://christine-merrill.com/2011/05/chick-lit/


----------



## J Dean

I posted two this week. 

The first is a part of another short story I'm working on.

The second is about how embarrassed I am that this Harold Camping fellow is predicting the return of Christ on May 21st.  Man shows a great ignorance with regard to the Holy Scriptures!


----------



## SheaMacLeod

My post today is all about Indie writers settling in for The Long Haul: http://sheamacleod.blogspot.com/2011/05/long-haul.html


----------



## Robert Clear

Watch out Waterstones, Amazon Kindle and Nook. Here comes the next big innovation in publishing: 
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/05/tell-me-lies.html


----------



## JRTomlin

May I once again suggest that bloggers add the widget for twitter and facebook to their blogs? I often tweet links to blogs from this post but I (and I'm sure other people) am a LOT more likely to do that if I don't have to do a copy and past and possibly have to open TwitterDeck to do so!

It is likely to increase your traffic. I just started to tweet about a blog and discovered it would be a lot of trouble to tell people about it. Not good.


----------



## Ripley

JRTomlin said:


> May I once again suggest that bloggers add the widget for twitter and facebook to their blogs? I often tweet links to blogs from this post but I (and I'm sure other people) am a LOT more likely to do that if I don't have to do a copy and past and possibly have to open TwitterDeck to do so!
> 
> It is likely to increase your traffic. I just started to tweet about a blog and discovered it would be a lot of trouble to tell people about it. Not good.


My blog has the buttons for Facebook, Twitter, etc., but they are at the bottom of my posts. I will see if I can move them to a more obvious location.

I just posted a poll and blog about my novel's identity crisis (changing title and character names). Please take a moment to vote for the title of my science fiction thriller.

ETA - Many thanks to the KB writers who helped with brainstorming for my title! I'm down to a short list of three top contenders.


----------



## JRTomlin

Ripley said:


> My blog has the buttons for Facebook, Twitter, etc., but they are at the bottom of my posts. I will see if I can move them to a more obvious location.
> 
> I just posted a poll and blog about my novel's identity crisis (changing title and character names). Please take a moment to vote for the title of my science fiction thriller.
> 
> ETA - Many thanks to the KB writers who helped with brainstorming for my title! I'm down to a short list of three top contenders.


I can find them at the bottom of the post. That's where mine are as well. It's people who don't have the buttons _at all_ that I'm talking to. A lot of people don't seem to realize they're a good idea. 

Sorry if I sounded snarky, but I really try to help people out by tweeting when they post something good. Sometimes they don't make it easy.

Edit: Oh, and I did blog today. I posted a review of Knights Errant by K. D. Sarge.


----------



## Ripley

JR: Good! I don't want to miss out on any opportunities. My blog is new so I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Charliegirl

Yes and I've given the whole blog a new look. It feels more like "ME" now. 
http://playground51.com


----------



## R. Doug

I tried adding a Facebook like button to the end of my blogs, but it interfered with scheduled postings.  My blogs wouldn't autopost with the button embedded in them.


----------



## daringnovelist

For my first Illustration Saturday I posted about The Great N.C. Wyeth and Moments of Tension

(And yesterday I posted on Genre and Soysauce: Finding What You Want.)

Camille


----------



## Alex Owens

Ripley said:


> My blog has the buttons for Facebook, Twitter, etc., but they are at the bottom of my posts. I will see if I can move them to a more obvious location.
> 
> I just posted a poll and blog about my novel's identity crisis (changing title and character names). Please take a moment to vote for the title of my science fiction thriller.
> 
> ETA - Many thanks to the KB writers who helped with brainstorming for my title! I'm down to a short list of three top contenders.


Voted!

I just posted a blog about the worth of a great cover, IMO as a reader. I've also got several indie book reviews up too. http://www.quirkygurl.com


----------



## JRainey

I just posted an interview with Augusta Blythe, author of Winterborne, on Indie Paranormal! http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/05/interview-with-augusta-blythe-author-of.html


----------



## Mark Adair

After several months in Twitterland, I put together an article for my blog, On the Way:

Anatomy of a Tweet

http://markadairblog.blogspot.com/2011/05/anatomy-of-tweet-by-markadairauthor.html


----------



## xandy3

"I've been a bad, bad girl!"

http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2011/05/21/ive-been-a-bad-bad-girl-but-ive-made-a-decision/


----------



## Robert Clear

The next stage of the super-injunction: 
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/05/glorious-hyperbole.html


----------



## 41419

Crazy day today.

First, I wrote about Amazon now selling more e-books than all print: http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/05/21/amazon-e-books-outselling-all-print-ad-supported-kindle-is-top-seller/

And then I received my new cover from my designer, uploaded to Amazon, and it went on sale an hour later!: http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/05/21/transfection-released-across-the-world/

Dave


----------



## aaronpolson

Great new cover, Dave.

I'm podcasting another short story today: "In the Primal Library"

It's a fictional (and spooky) tale of my misspent youth. Have a great day.


----------



## 41419

Thanks Aaron - I nearly went the wrong direction and the firm hand of my designer (and some Twitter crowdsourcing) set me right.


----------



## WestofMars

I've been doing a Weekend Hangout sort of meet-and-greet at The Meet and Greet at West of Mars. http://westofmars.com/2011/05/20/weekend-hangout-9/

It's fun, so come play (often!). It's all about networking and getting eyeballs on your blog.

At 6PM, ET, I'll be joining Anya Bast and Denise Agnew in a low-key BEA Left Behind contest. Stop in to win either Smashwords coupons for any of my books, or a print copy of Trevor's Song. One of the last of the Lulu editions, in fact -- a collector's item!


----------



## JeanneM

I've been trying to figure out how to coordinate my work blog with writing. I think I'll do blog interviews with writers of the paranormal genre. I think that might be a nice blend of the two. I hope so anyway. In the meantime, here is my latest blog:

http://jeannemiller.blogspot.com/2011/05/crystal-ball-introduction.html

I could sure use some followers if anyone has the interest.


----------



## srenae1

Jeanne,

Im following you now 

shawna

www.shawnarhill.blogspot.com


----------



## JeanneM

Thank you so much Shawna!  I'm following yours too.  You have a wonderful blog!  Mine is..well...let's say the learning curve should have a caution sign on it.  LOL


----------



## srenae1

LOL! thanks! Im still learning this blogging whichmathingy too  I just started my blog around march/april...

I go through other blogs and try to get tips and ideas on what to write about, but i come up a little short because they are normally talking about books they have reviewed...i dont review books.. i write them . But I try to comment on their pages any way on some of the topics that interest me. 

I am not really a big talker and am relatively quiet most of the time...so i dont have a whole lot to say. I am trying to be better at it (tweeting too...not really big on it)... it seems that you must socialize and mingle more to gain the exposure.. so i try... 

good luck with your blog... if you ever have any questions/thoughts/ideas/etc.. holler at me! 
Shawna


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Just posted an interview with thriller writer Helen Hanson. You can read it here. She has an interesting musical connection in her past that grabbed my wannabe-composer attention. Fascinating what randomly turns up when you start talking to people...


----------



## CaedemMarquez

Otter Pops. Need I say more? http://CaedemMarquez.com


----------



## Ripley

I just posted a thank you to the graphic artist friend who created my custom background. You can see it here:

http://www.jimiripley.com/2011/05/customizing-my-blog.html


----------



## jabeard

Six Sentence Sunday: Redefining "Closed Campus"


----------



## miss_fletcher

On recent free eBooks in the Kindle stores; http://fictionfierce.blogspot.com/2011/05/kindle-free-ebook-rush-ian-interviews.html


----------



## Robert Clear

Life in a post-non-apocalyptic world:
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com


----------



## Alex Sinclair

I have author T.D Jones doing a book giveaway on my blog today. Feel free to stop by and grab a copy of the book. http://sinclairbooks.blogspot.com/2011/05/book-giveaway-with-author-td-jones.html


----------



## Ripley

My response to an article titled "The Death of the Book."

Is an eBook a real book?


----------



## Alex Owens

I posted a review of Take the Monkeys and Run earlier today  
http://www.quirkygurl.com


----------



## Ripley

Ripley said:


> My response to an article titled The Death of the Book.
> 
> Is an eBook a real book?


In a quirk of timing, considering I just posted about eReaders, Woot is selling a refurbished Kindle today for only $89.99, plus $5 shipping: http://www.woot.com/

ETA - 2nd gen model


----------



## Robert Clear

Don't expect the monkey to speak. You'll just have to do the talking yourself.
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/05/our-inanimate-friends.html


----------



## 41419

Over the last six weeks or so, we have examined the various aspects of the publishing industry, and assessed how the different parts are functioning (or in most cases, malfunctioning) in the face of the changes brought about by the internet.

As any travel agent will tell you (if you can find one), the internet is an unstoppable force which revolutionizes every single business it comes into contact with. In publishing, change hasn't seemed as quick, but the internet has been quietly eating away at all the pillars of traditional publishing.

*Why Traditional Publishers Will Go The Way Of Travel Agents* - http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/05/23/why-traditional-publishers-will-go-the-way-of-travel-agents/


----------



## xandy3

Tuning out the Noise http://wp.me/pIJeA-4E


----------



## bnapier

Some exciting (to me anyway) news about my graphic novel: www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com


----------



## aaronpolson

My son "graduated" from preschool last week...

Today, I reflect on the power of stories and saying "goodbye": Hello, Goodbye


----------



## Katie Salidas

This week I'm talking Marketing Basics. Today's topic - Putting together a pres kit. This is something every author should have (even if all you have are digital books)

http://www.katiesalidas.com/2011/05/marketing-basics-putting-together-press.html


----------



## R. Doug

The British Aren't Coming-Colonial Williamsburg.


----------



## DDScott

Today, at The WG2E, we're talkin' Amazon Kindle Sales compared to Nook (Pub It) and Smashwords (incl all Smashwords' distribution channels too - i.e. Nook, Sony, Kobo, iPad).

And here's a Sneak Peek at the results...

*Amazon Kindle is King!*

*http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/amazon-kindle-is-king*


----------



## samanthawarren

A review of _My Blood Runs Blue_. Fantastic book by Stacy Eaton.
http://mariytasmusings.blogspot.com/2011/05/review-my-blood-runs-blue.html


----------



## Romi

For a month I wasn't able to post in this thread, due to not getting my blogging act together 

And when I finally do post....well, you can file it under "Vacation re-cap--demented style"... 

http://romimoondi.wordpress.com/2011/05/23/that-weird-ass-time-in-florida-there-are-no-ass-pictures-in-this-post/


----------



## tim290280

Just posted on some of my thoughts on this years' Sydney Writers' Festival. I really enjoyed the event and tomorrow I'll give a run down of the speakers and sessions I attended. All the sessions were great, bar one that was poorly moderated and dominated by a git.
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/05/observations-from-sydney-writers.html


----------



## 41419

To celebrate breaking into the Bestseller charts for my new release *Transfection*, I am giving away 25 FREE copies.

To enter the competition (which closes tomorrow), come to my blog:

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/05/24/transfection-spreads-across-the-planet-competition/

If it's half as much fun as the last competition, it will be a blast!

Dave


----------



## Patty Jansen

I posted a summary of my feelings about how to get published (traditional vs ebooks and more):

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2011/05/23/how-to-get-a-novel-published-in-todays-market/


----------



## Robert Clear

The perfect solution to the travel chaos caused by the ash cloud from Iceland:
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/05/gods-of-ash_24.html


----------



## JRainey

I just posted an interview with author Atarah Poling on Indie Paranormal: http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/05/interview-with-atarah-l-poling-author.html


----------



## KatieKlein

Neesha Meminger is today's YA Indie Spotlight!
http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/05/ya-indie-spotlight-neesha-meminger.html


----------



## D Girard Watson

Today I wrote a blog post speculating about whether East Asian writers might have a better sense of their readers' perspective than American writers.

http://dgirardwatson.com/journal/2011/5/24/where-in-the-world-is-perspective-taking.html


----------



## aaronpolson

I respond to a generalized accusation about self-published writers:

It's Always Been About the Readers

'nuff said.


----------



## EliRey

My most recent post. An excerpt of my soon to be released Always Been Mine #2 of The Moreno Brothers series. http://thebeginings-elirey.blogspot.com/2011/05/always-been-mine-excerpt-reunion.html

Enjoy.. and happy Tuesday everyone! =)

Go Dallas!!!


----------



## DDScott

Today, in D. D. Scott-ville, I'm talkin'

*Fiction-Writing Plotting Techniques: The D. D. Scott Element List*

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/05/fiction-writing-plotting-techniques-d-d.html

And here's a hint what The D. D. Scott Element List is all about:

Think Bond, James Bond and a blue-haired version of Charlie's Angels...


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Yeah, just posted an interview I did with Philip Chen, author of Falling Star. I've read Falling Star - it's a fun book. The bonus, though, is that Philip is a pretty darn interesting person. Finding a good book is a good thing, but, subsequently discovering the author is a cool person is an excellent addition. In an odd way, it's kind of a relief in my perspective.


----------



## 4dprefect

Just a brief blog post in honour of Towel Day (tomorrow, 25th May).

http://prefectjournal.blogspot.com/2011/05/towel-day.html

We're offering *Evil UnLtd* for a mere $0.99c for a limited period only.

Here's to Douglas!

SAF


----------



## theraven

I posted about how using theme songs has helped me with writing.

http://theselfrescueprincess.wordpress.com/2011/05/24/finding-the-theme-song/


----------



## Ripley

I posted a review of _Fuzzy Nation_.

I have been struggling to write the review all day, with the eager assistance of my toddler. (I stayed home with him today because he is sick.) Needless to say, I didn't get anything done until after he went to sleep.


----------



## tim290280

Another post today on the Sydney Writers' Festival. Some real highlights and I'd encourage any author to snap up the invite if the organisers come a calling.
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/05/my-experiences-at-sydney-writers.html


----------



## rcanepa

Posted on Monday a quote that helps keep me going.

http://rcanepa.net/2011/05/do-it-every-day/


----------



## kellymcclymer

I am at Day 16 in a 50 day promotional campaign for my 99 cents sale book (daughter is engaged, trying to raise $$ for wedding). I decided to blog about why I owe her a nice wedding, and I've been going through pictures like mad trying to find pictures that go with all the stories I can tell on myself. Yesterday's story was how I nearly fed her to the ducks  In honor of the Tiger Moms (who I am soooo not like) I have called the series of posts Confessions of a Turtle Mom. I'm having a blast writing them (but it is daunting to think how many more I have to come up with to fill up 50 days


----------



## Mel Comley

I blogged about my latest five star reviews, 2 in the last couple of days.


----------



## R. Doug

Today it's Busch Gardens Williamsburg-Europe on $64+ a Day!


----------



## MegHarris

I go totally off-topic and blog about visiting an old Norfolk & Western steam engine yesterday, with links to pictures (she was rusting away for sixty years, but is now cosmetically restored): http://ellenfisherjournal.blogspot.com/2011/05/choo-choo.html


----------



## &#039;

I posted an interview with Philip Spires on my Literature & Fiction blog:

http://shelaghwatkins.wordpress.com


----------



## AnnaM

I've posted an excerpt from my second book today.

http://www.annamurrayauthor.blogspot.com/


----------



## 13500

Editing for Grammarphobes: What's wrong with "Nip it in the butt?"

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## DDScott

*Today, at The WG2E, it's all about Multi-Media and Enhanced Ebooks:*

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/multi-media-and-enhanced-ebooks

*And, at The Naked Hero, we're talkin' about the blogs where all the Readers hang:*

http://thenakedhero.com/blogs-where-readers-and-ereaders-hang


----------



## VegasWriter

Just posted: A new vocabulary for ebooks ...

http://writersideofme.blogspot.com/2011/05/new-vocabulary-for-ebooks.html

Something to think about.


----------



## NatalieCMarkey

I posted today. Topic: What do Writers and Lady Gaga have in Common? http://www.pentopublish.blogspot.com/. I've found that by keeping a consistent posting schedule that readers will take you seriously and look forward to the scheduled posts.

Natalie C. Markey


----------



## Al Schneider

Today's blog article is about the use (and over-use) of similes...


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Today's post: Magic 101. It's a Socratic sort of thing about how, why and when to use magic in fantasy writing.


----------



## daringnovelist

An interview with John Desjarlais about a secondary character who really takes charge in his mystery thriller BLEEDER.

Camille


----------



## Decon

Todays blog.

*Amazon: Financial crisis. What financial crisis?*

http://declanconner.com/2011/05/25/amazon-financial-crisis-what-financial-crisis/


----------



## Ripley

I wrote about Mumps Outbreak response and touched on how my experience with public health relates to my novel, _Dormant_.


----------



## JRainey

Just posted an interview with Natasha Larry, author of Darwin's Children.  http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/05/interview-with-natasha-larry-author-of.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Craig Davis is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Craig Davis


----------



## aaronpolson

Today's "Editing Ninja" post blows of the mythology of the passive sentence:

Passive Voice is for Losers

The article was written by me. I wrote the article. <-- see how easy it is?


----------



## 41419

Today, I covered the big news from BookExpo America that got everyone talking. Barry Eisler has shocked the publishing world - again - by signing a trade deal with Amazon.

I look at why it's a smart move by Amazon and an even smarter one by Barry Eisler.

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/05/26/the-third-way-barry-eisler-signs-trade-deal-with-amazon/


----------



## Coral Moore

I posted the first of what I hope will be weekly pieces of flash fiction here: http://www.chaosandinsanity.com/?p=888 Small spoiler: He eats bugs.

We'll see how long this lasts!


----------



## Alex Owens

I updated my blog last night with the "what's happening" with my current WIP - BLOOD CHORD http://quirkygurl.com/2011/05/25/reserve-a-copy-of-blood-chord-and-get-swag-too

And updated the novel's page to reflect changes in Title and possible cover designs: http://quirkygurl.com/novels/blood-chord-adult-paranormal/

But I just can't seem to find the time to work on my writing AND come up with blog posts. Sigh. I'd really like to find a few indies looking to guest post


----------



## Kelvin

I recently posted a review of my new and upcoming book from a fellow author. It's really nice and you should all come take a look. Tell me what you think by leaving your comments. Also, feel free to follow my blog and leave a url of yours and I'll return the favor.

*Link:* http://icire.blogspot.com/2011/05/new-review-for-upcoming-book.html

Kind Regards
Kelvin


----------



## BrentNichols

David Dalglish was good enough to let me interview him. I posted that today.

http://brentnichols.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mark Feggeler

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/05/prettiest-puke-ever.html

New blog post about pregnancy, upchuck buckets, and turkey!


----------



## RebeccaKnight

I was fortunate enough to have indie author Laura E. Bradford guest post: http://rebeccaknightbooks.blogspot.com/2011/05/guest-post-laura-e-bradford-author-of.html

She talks about her journey into indie publishing, as well as her new novel, FLYDAY! She's a lot of fun . Good times.


----------



## theaatkinson

I'm proud to say I've fallen into a schedule with GonzoInk that seems to work. I'm always happy to have guests too.

Love this thread


----------



## Tonya

Come on over to my grog The Naked Hero! We are talking about really cool ways to promote your Indie book!! http://thenakedhero.com/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I blather on about the language and psychology of another era: Of Nitwits, Nincompoops & Knuckleheads


----------



## KatieKlein

Amanda Brice is today's YA Indie Spotlight!
http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/05/ya-indie-spotlight-amanda-brice.html


----------



## R. Doug

A little blog on Washington, D.C., and Why I hate American Airlines.


----------



## 13500

Parenthood month draws to a close today on Flash Fiction Fridays.

Please stop by for a quick read.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks and have a good weekend,
Karen


----------



## D Girard Watson

Today's post on the psychology of writing: does good writing require complexity or simplicity?

http://dgirardwatson.com/journal/2011/5/27/how-i-learned-to-stopy-worrying-and-love-ambiguity.html


----------



## 41419

In today's monster post, I continue my guide to self-publishing. Today:

*Step 8: Pricing Strategies*

I don't talk about the ethics of the various price points, instead I assess the pros and cons of employing each strategy, and which may be the most suitable, given your goals. This could be anything from free up to $4.99 (or higher), depending on what you want, and how you do it. The key, I argue, is flexibility.

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/05/27/indie-publishing-for-international-writers-step-8-pricing-strategies/


----------



## Tess St John

If you get the chance, would love to have you stop by my blog. Bethany is 
always plugging other writers on her blog, I thought it would be nice to 
have her as a guest on mine.

And she does a very different type of interview!

http://tessstjohn.blogspot.com/2011/05/bethany-averie-and-her-man-beast-take.html


----------



## jabeard

I interview author Cyrus Keith about his upcoming projects and some of the advantages he's found going with a small publisher.


----------



## JRTomlin

I posted a review of Sarah Woodbury's _Daughter of Time_:

http://jeannetomlin.blogspot.com/2011/05/review-daughter-of-time-by-sarah.html


----------



## Alex Owens

I just posted a Pre-release Book Review of YOU'RE NEXT by Gregg Hurwitz on my site. http://wp.me/ppogR-5R


----------



## CraigInOregon

Sure have: http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/05/27/most-likely-ebook-giveaway/


----------



## theraven

I posted some photos from the hail storm that we had yesteray evening.

http://theselfrescueprincess.wordpress.com/2011/05/27/hail-storm/


----------



## Joshua Rigley

My first work of fiction has finally been published: http://www.dreadchronicles.com/2011/05/dread-chronicles-honor-or-duty.html


----------



## CraigInOregon

Joshua Rigley said:


> My first work of fiction has finally been published: http://www.dreadchronicles.com/2011/05/dread-chronicles-honor-or-duty.html


Your title does not match the title on your eBook cover. This is not advisable.


----------



## Jenni

Posted to The Write It Forward Blog: Marketing and the Writer. http://writeitforward.wordpress.com


----------



## Nick Steckel

I just started a blog dedicated to writing. Be a change from the old angsty, whiny blogs I had as a teenager.

http://nicksteckel.blogspot.com/


----------



## JRTomlin

JenniHolbrook-Talty said:


> Posted to The Write It Forward Blog: Marketing and the Writer. http://writeitforward.wordpress.com


No twitter button on your blog? Ack! How do I tweet it?


----------



## Alex Sinclair

http://sinclairbooks.blogspot.com/ Today Author Jenny Twist is posting an exclusive excerpt from her Romantic Horror novel. It is the first time I have seen the two genres put together!


----------



## Joshua Rigley

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Your title does not match the title on your eBook cover. This is not advisable.


Well, the book cover was supposed to have "The Dread Chronicles: Honor or Duty?" but there was a miscommunication with the artist. So I'm stuck with that for now. As for the Amazon title page...well, call it a hunch. I want to see how it does for marketing.


----------



## DelilahFawkes

I just stared a blog! 

It's called "Fine Wine and Cheap Dates," and will be all about erotica, romance, world domination, and what wine pairs with what GREAT read!

Please join me: http://delilahfawkes.wordpress.com/

Hooray!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Got a new book review up.
http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Sean Bridges is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Sean Bridges


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I just started my blog. Still working on this to add some self-help and spirituality related articles. So now I realize why this thread is so important and popular.


----------



## Andre Jute

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I just started my blog. Still working on this to add some self-help and spirituality related articles. So now I realize why this thread is so important and popular.


Hate to disillusion you, Doc, but there's zero spirituality in this thread, just a bunch of mercenaries touting for followers in the landscape of the imagination. But there's no reason you can't lead us in (non-denominational, suitably fluffly) prayer before we set up the money-changing tables in the temple of literature.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

Just posted the "birth announcement" for An Uncertain Refuge.
http://deadlyduoduhblog.blogspot.com/2011/05/birthing-book-part-ii.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Andre Jute said:


> Hate to disillusion you, Doc, but there's zero spirituality in this thread, just a bunch of mercenaries touting for followers in the landscape of the imagination. But there's no reason you can't lead us in (non-denominational, suitably fluffly) prayer before we set up the money-changing tables in the temple of literature.


You're such a little ray of sunshine.


----------



## Andre Jute

Kathleen Valentine said:


> Andre Jute said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to disillusion you, Doc, but there's zero spirituality in this thread, just a bunch of mercenaries touting for followers in the landscape of the imagination. But there's no reason you can't lead us in (non-denominational, suitably fluffly) prayer before we set up the money-changing tables in the temple of literature.
> 
> 
> 
> You're such a little ray of sunshine.
Click to expand...

Yo, Kathleen, if you're preparing to emigate to Doc Din's ashram in Beverly Hills, can I have your moneychanging pitch near the temple entrance? Oh, and your loyal readers too...


----------



## John Dax

I just gave THE STEPSISTER SCHEME by Jim C Hines the judging a book by its cover treatment. GOBLIN QUEST has always had a special place in my library so it was only a matter of time before one of Jim's books was featured.

http://www.judgingabookbyitscover.com/2011/05/the-stepsister-scheme-by-jim-c-hines/


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Andre Jute said:


> Hate to disillusion you, Doc, but there's zero spirituality in this thread, just a bunch of mercenaries touting for followers in the landscape of the imagination. But there's no reason you can't lead us in (non-denominational, suitably fluffly) prayer before we set up the money-changing tables in the temple of literature.


Well, thanks Andre. Let me join those looking for followers' exchange. But I will continue to share my articles whenever I post.

My blog is very primitive. So please bear with me but feel free to post any comments or suggestions. Also follow me so that I can learn to follow you.

I just posted first article: "Stomach Size and It's Relationship with Food intake and Weight Control." Enjoy!!


----------



## William BK.

I just started a podcast on my blog recently about the fantasy genre. Episode four went up yesterday titled Character-Driven Fantasy, which comes up before a six-part series I'll be doing on world building. This isn't so much a how-to podcast as a discussion about common tropes and elements to the genre and fantasy's place in the world of fiction.

Character-Driven Fantasy -- Gods and Men episode 04
http://wbrondtkamffer.com/2011/05/27/character-driven-fantasy/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Andre Jute said:


> Yo, Kathleen, if you're preparing to emigate to Doc Din's ashram in Beverly Hills, can I have your moneychanging pitch near the temple entrance? Oh, and your loyal readers too...


I sense a bigger issue here.....


----------



## Andre Jute

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> My blog is very primitive. So please bear with me but feel free to post any comments or suggestions. Also follow me so that I can learn to follow you.


Looks okay to me. Like someone who takes more care with the content than flashy appearances. You don't really want more decoration than those chaste birds at the top because it will only distract from the message.


----------



## Joshua Rigley

Shh....this is a secret...a very special gift just for you guys. http://www.dreadchronicles.com/2011/05/special-gift.html


----------



## samanthawarren

Joshua Rigley said:


> Shh....this is a secret...a very special gift just for you guys. http://www.dreadchronicles.com/2011/05/special-gift.html


You're evil. June isn't even here, and now I have to start spending my June book allowance!


----------



## Ripley

I posted Writing a Tagline: Does this grab your attention?

No responses yet though. I would still like a shorter tagline.


----------



## daringnovelist

Posted the Sunday Story -- "The Pie Maker" is another fable for writers, based on a folktale. (Tomorrow's story notes will tell you why it's for writers.)

Camille


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

I started a new thread about this but I'll post it here, too, just FYI.

Over at my BLOG there's a new post based on my interview with John Locke (a truly nice guy BTW) about Indie book marketing.

Take a look if you like: http://thenovelette.com

& add your own marketing strategies to the comments, too!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

http://kiasreading.blogspot.com/2011/05/manga-and-fanfiction.html New blog update. More reading material through manga and (fan)fiction


----------



## kellymcclymer

I found a creative use for the bad old photos I should throw away but never will -- used them in my Confessions of a Turtle Mom blog promotion. LOL. Some of them are really bad. My daughter is going to chide me


----------



## kellymcclymer

LB Gschwandtner said:


> I started a new thread about this but I'll post it here, too, just FYI.
> 
> Over at my BLOG there's a new post based on my interview with John Locke (a truly nice guy BTW) about Indie book marketing.
> 
> Take a look if you like: http://thenovelette.com


Great interview!


----------



## Andre Jute

What happens when genre meets literature?

On Kissing the Blarney, Kathleen Valentine reviews Jude Morgan's Passion: A Novel of the Romantic Poets:
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1327


----------



## CaedemMarquez

BBQ Time - http://CaedemMarquez.com


----------



## Not Here

Posted a review of the The Gathering Dead on my indie review site:
http://www.lastdraftediting.com/reviews/

Also posted about my autistic daughter on:
http://dreamingoffiji.blogspot.com/
Prolly have to put up more product info since that's what people tend to like the most.


----------



## RebeccaKnight

My debut fantasy novel, LEGACY OF THE EMPRESS is launching! http://rebeccaknightbooks.blogspot.com/2011/05/legacy-of-empress-is-launching.html

I'll be posting a fun giveaway to celebrate tomorrow as well! YAY!


----------



## Nick Steckel

I just posted an entry about the writing of my first novel, Dead of Night: http://nicksteckel.blogspot.com/2011/05/making-of-dead-of-night.html

Blogging is an interesting experiment, I'll say that much.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Andre Jute said:


> Looks okay to me. Like someone who takes more care with the content than flashy appearances. You don't really want more decoration than those chaste birds at the top because it will only distract from the message.


Thanks Andre for the encouraging remarks. I am glad you find it acceptable. I should be adding articles related to spirituality that seem to interest you. Wish you all the best.


----------



## daringnovelist

Yesterday's story was a fable for writers called "The Pie Maker." In today's Story Notes, I explain where the story came from, and how writing is like baking pie.

Camille


----------



## Ripley

H1N1 influenza pandemic, vaccine, and my part in the response. The flu pandemic response in _Dormant_ is based, in part, on my experiences during the H1N1 outbreak.


----------



## Not Here

Ripley said:


> H1N1 influenza pandemic, vaccine, and my part in the response. The flu pandemic response in _Dormant_ is based, in part, on my experiences during the H1N1 outbreak.


Interesting post. I can see why that might influence your thinking. My husband is a Microbiologist (dealing more on the Virology/Public Health side of things) and although I'm not as versed as him, I do have a basic understanding.  Look forward to more reading.

--------
Was a writing fool tonight. First post on my autism blog is a bit of day to day. Second post is a bit more interesting. On one of the forums it was mentioned that a couple of schools in Boston and Maine are going to get iPads for their kindergarteners. 
http://dreamingoffiji.blogspot.com


----------



## kellymcclymer

fayrlite said:


> On one of the forums it was mentioned that a couple of schools in Boston and Maine are going to get iPads for their kindergarteners.
> http://dreamingoffiji.blogspot.com


Great post. I remember when Maine started their school laptop program. I thought for sure it would fail. But it is going strong. iPads make more sense in schools (if they get them sturdy cases  Tweeted you.


----------



## E.J. Stevens

A very special character interview with Kyrie of *Blood of Requiem* by Daniel Arenson today at From the Shadows.

http://www.fromtheshadows.info/2011/05/character-interview-kyrie-blood-of.html


----------



## samanthawarren

I'm hosting a Memorial Day Charity Drive.
http://mariytasmusings.blogspot.com/2011/05/memorial-day-charity-drive.html


----------



## R. Doug

Well, the most hits ever to my blog was a three-part series taken from an unpublished exposé I wrote several years ago. So, I decided to run another such series this week. Today, it's Part I on How Contracting Government Gets People Killed.


----------



## Ripley

fayrlite said:


> Interesting post. I can see why that might influence your thinking. My husband is a Microbiologist (dealing more on the Virology/Public Health side of things) and although I'm not as versed as him, I do have a basic understanding.  Look forward to more reading.
> 
> --------
> Was a writing fool tonight. First post on my autism blog is a bit of day to day. Second post is a bit more interesting. On one of the forums it was mentioned that a couple of schools in Boston and Maine are going to get iPads for their kindergarteners.
> http://dreamingoffiji.blogspot.com


Thanks for reading! Our laboratory has a Viral Isolation lab, which is probably pretty similar to what your husband does. Interesting stuff! My challenge is getting them to step away from the bench long enough to help with web and publication info. They are always so busy!

iPads for kindergarteners.... I'm going to go read. My son is only 14 months old, but he shows a real affinity for iPhones, iPads, computers, etc. It's pretty amazing to watch him work one.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I blather on about Jude Morgan's fabulous book "Passion: A Novel of the Romantic Poets". If you are a fan of Byron, Shelley and/or Keats and want to read about what very naughty boys they were, this is the books for you. (Also posted on Andre Jute's blog and Boomers and Books blog.)


----------



## Robert Clear

Slow-walking people. The scourge of London (and humanity in general):

http://the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/05/hurry-up-please.html


----------



## Joshua Rigley

Happy Memorial Day: http://www.dreadchronicles.com/2011/05/memorial-day.html


----------



## Mel Comley

I posted the video I made for LC Evans as a tribute for Memorial Day to my blog today.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/


----------



## JRTomlin

Yes, I posted A Song for Memorial Day in memory of the fallen.


----------



## Michelle Muto

I'm honoring our K9 War heros. Included a great video from YouTube.

https://michellemuto.wordpress.com/2011/05/30/honoring-our-k9-war-heros/


----------



## Mel Comley

Michelle Muto said:


> I'm honoring our K9 War heros. Included a great video from YouTube.
> 
> https://michellemuto.wordpress.com/2011/05/30/honoring-our-k9-war-heros/


As a dog lover I appreciated that, Michelle.


----------



## Colin Taber

Bad news today for Borders in Australia. I blogged about that.

http://colintaber.livejournal.com/21928.html


----------



## Andre Jute

Kathleen Valentine said:


> In which I blather on about Jude Morgan's fabulous book "Passion: A Novel of the Romantic Poets". If you are a fan of Byron, Shelley and/or Keats and want to read about what very naughty boys they were, this is the books for you. (Also posted on Andre Jute's blog and Boomers and Books blog.)


Cream rises to the top. Already there is a reader on my blog http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1327 grateful for discovering a new writer. You shoulda arranged the payoff with Jude Morgan before you published, Kathleen.


----------



## Jim Franz

I finally took the plunge and started my blog today!

I'm currently taking advice that I'll eventually post on my own blog: when you're waiting on something, you need to channel that energy into something positive.  Otherwise, you're just asking for time to grind to a halt, making your wait interminable.


----------



## RebeccaKnight

Congrats on starting your blog, Jim! 

I started a fun giveaway contest on my blog to celebrate launching my debut novel, LEGACY OF THE EMPRESS: http://rebeccaknightbooks.blogspot.com/2011/05/legacy-of-empress-launch-day-giveaway.html

I'll be giving away a $25 giftcard, free copies of LEGACY, fantasy novels with strong heroines, and of course, _chocolate!_

Stop on by and say "hello!"


----------



## Ripley

Congratulations on your new blog, Jim! I recently took the plunge myself.

From my blog today:

Garish Science Fiction Book Covers

Book covers are much on my mind as I work with a graphic artist to create my own cover. I have always been of the "less is more" design camp, but that will be hard to do while branding the book as science fiction.


----------



## Colin Taber

Todays blog is about my latest book launch on Amazon.com .

http://colintaber.livejournal.com/22229.html


----------



## garryg

Today I posted this: Are you afraid of the internet stalker?

And this one: UK digital copyright law changes


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Today, "How to write fantasy: Clubs, spears and a necklace of ears." 

Being a quick introduction to the historical arsenal, and some of the silliness that creeps in when it goes unresearched.


----------



## &#039;

I revamped the appearance of Literature & Fiction:

http://shelaghwatkins.wordpress.com


----------



## Colin Taber

Marcin Wrona said:


> Today, "How to write fantasy: Clubs, spears and a necklace of ears."
> 
> Being a quick introduction to the historical arsenal, and some of the silliness that creeps in when it goes unresearched.


Sounds like a laugh. I'll check it out!


----------



## tim290280

Colin Taber said:


> Bad news today for Borders in Australia. I blogged about that.
> 
> http://colintaber.livejournal.com/21928.html


I was wondering if anyone would cover it. The press release sounded like that didn't have any takers. The Perth store is actually a half decent store, except they have gone all Master Chef and turned half the first floor into kitchen utensil space.

My blog for today:
I've been reading a few science books for work of late. I thought I'd blog about them, especially since climate change is such an important topic.
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/05/books-you-should-read-climate-change.html


----------



## Colin Taber

tim290280 said:


> I was wondering if anyone would cover it. The press release sounded like that didn't have any takers. The Perth store is actually a half decent store, except they have gone all Master Chef and turned half the first floor into kitchen utensil space.


They're certainly running very low on book stock, currently full of plastic 'things''


----------



## tim290280

Colin Taber said:


> They're certainly running very low on book stock, currently full of plastic 'things''


Wonder if they'll have a sale like the A&R store next door to it did. I picked up a pile of great stuff at 50% off. Fortunate that I got anything in that closing down sale actually, there weren't many books left on the shelves.


----------



## garryg

I posted this: Are you afraid of the internet stalker?
And this: UK digital copyright law changes


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Andre Jute said:


> Cream rises to the top. Already there is a reader on my blog http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1327 grateful for discovering a new writer. You shoulda arranged the payoff with Jude Morgan before you published, Kathleen.


Thanks. I'd never read anything of his before but I ordered his novel about the Brontes so will let you know how that is.

Alexis Leno is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Alexis Leno


----------



## 41419

There was one thing that stuck out like a sore thumb amidst all the huffing and puffing surrounding Barry Eisler's decision to sign with Amazon's new imprint, Thomas & Mercer.

Some people (both indie evangelists and arch-defenders of trade publishing), think that self-publishing and trade publishing is an either/or proposition.

I have some news for them: *Self-Publishing & Trade Publishing Are Not Mutually Exclusive Paths*

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/05/31/self-publishing-and-trade-publishing-are-not-mutually-exclusive-paths/


----------



## alevine513

Hi everyone,I just posted a new excerpt to my blog Johnny Oops about Johnny Goes To Egypt at http://johnnyoops.blogspot.com. You won't believe what happens to him at the airport.

Regards,
Arthur


----------



## aaronpolson

Good morning--my blog entry is brief: I point to a flash piece at Every Day Fiction and draw a parallel with my current home improvement project.

"The Thing about a Haunting"

Cheers!


----------



## KatieKlein

Super Secret Editing Strategies (but not really) 
http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/05/editing-strategies-for-indie-writers-or.html


----------



## Andre Jute

Kathleen Valentine said:


> Andre Jute said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cream rises to the top. Already there is a reader on my blog http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1327 grateful for discovering a new writer. You shoulda arranged the payoff with Jude Morgan before you published, Kathleen.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'd never read anything of his before but I ordered his novel about the Brontes so will let you know how that is.
Click to expand...

This time, don't let me have to nudge you before you offer me the good stuff. (Mmm. Since all your stuff is good, perhaps I should polish that sentence to read "best stuff". Not quite it either, as a single word to describe what you and I both know will fall into my taste. English could do with portmanteau words, as in German, y'allknowwhatIlustfor!)


----------



## DDScott

*Yesterday - on our Memorial Day Holiday - I sold my 1000th Kindle Book for the month of May...putting me into the fantabulous Kindle 1000-Sales-a-Month Club!!!*

Here's the scoop on that superfab group:

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/05/hello-kindle-1000-sales-month-club.html

Thank U, Kindle Readers and Fans!!!

I'm toastin' y'all! Cheers!!!

And...

*To Pay It Forward,

I kicked-off an initiative, on this Memorial Day Holiday Week, to Support Our Troops!* So c'mon over to my WG2E site, where I'm treatin' y'all or a friend (if you already have my BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS), plus the service man or woman of your choice, to a Free Kindle Copy of the book that started it all for me BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS...where Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy...a romantic comedy with a chick lit, gone-country twist!!!

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/lets-support-our-troops-wg2e-style


----------



## EGranfors

I blogged on my Word Joy Blog today about a self-pub book, "Carving the Light." And I blogged on Goodreads about my new title, "Flash Warden and other stories."


----------



## JennaAnderson

I compiled a list of fun links for writers - Wordle, critique groups, fun resource books, etc.

Swing on by - http://www.jennascribbles.com/self-publishing/resources-for-writers/

~ Jenna


----------



## Andre Jute

"I don't think I'll ever be famous enough to have my own actual stalker!"
- Garry G

"You aren't a writer until you've been stalked by a gun freak" - Andre Jute
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1335
"Here's a real life stalker, a gun freak, come all the way from Chicago to a small town in Ireland to see where I live, reporting to his gang..."


----------



## Ripley

I just posted a Book Rewrite Progress Tracker (v1). I have a long way to go.


----------



## Skate

My thoughts, six weeks into the journey -

http://kates-scribbles.blogspot.com/2011/06/kindness.html


----------



## RebeccaKnight

SHOUT OUT to my indie bookstore! http://rebeccaknightbooks.blogspot.com/2011/05/i-love-indies-vintage-books.html


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Major Character Fail: Alexander the Jittery Mess


----------



## Not Here

Just another random autism post.  Boy that's autism to a T. Randomness.

http://dreamingoffiji.blogspot.com/


----------



## Amera

In addition to expanding on lore tidbits about my fantasy world(s), I decided to start a series on the various parts of the writing process as I have experienced them (mostly in a light-hearted, semi-serious way). The first one is on brainstorming.

http://www.cestalbaum.com/2011/05/on-brainstorming/


----------



## Patty Jansen

I posted a timely reminder to writers (applies especially to writers here):
http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2011/06/01/a-writer-writes/


----------



## Colin Taber

Some great blogs there, including yours Skate & Patty!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I show that trad published books can have a lot to answer for: Great Writing/Not Much Story: Osprey Island by Thisbe Nissen


----------



## 13500

I give a plug to Robin Morris's new book, _Mama_ today on Bibliophilic Blather.

Also, the July flash fiction theme is up--summer. (For those of you who do not know, I host Flash Fiction Fridays every week on my blog.)

If you are interested in contributing, please submit 500 words or less on your fictional interpretation of summer. The deadline is June 27.

You can send submissions to [email protected] Put "Flash Fiction Fridays" in the subject line and include a short bio with your story. If you aren't doing so already, please sign up to follow Bibliophilic Blather, so we can build our online writing community.

Thanks, Karen
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

I blogged about how filmmakers build Visual Image Systems and what authors can steal - I mean learn - from them.

http://screenwritingtricks.com


----------



## samanthawarren

I posted about the $.99 books Bards & Sages has put up for Reader Appreciation Month. 
http://mariytasmusings.blogspot.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Part II of this week's series on how contracting out vital government services gets people killed.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I gush about the wonderfulness of an amazing novel: The Sea Captain's Wife: "Apples, mermaids, pansies, seashells..."


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

My husband, Richard Garfinkle (an established pro) has a new hard science fiction novel, "Wayland's Principia," now available for the Kindle:

http://alessandrakelley.com/artblog/?p=176


----------



## KeriStevens

Waving my congratulations up the thread to DD Scott, since she inspired me to join Kindle Boards!

I blogged about the upcoming romance Reader-Author Get Together in Cincinnati, OH, hosted by Lori Foster, Duffy Brown and Linda Keller at http://www.keristevens.com


----------



## EliRey

I posted a teaser of my upcoming YA novella "Sweet Sofie" http://thebeginings-elirey.blogspot.com/2011/06/teaserexcerpt-of-sweet-sofie-wip.html Warning it's a WIP and unedited.


----------



## Alex Sinclair

I have just posted a blog on how to enter the very popular, Book of the Month. With over 20,000 hits and 980 votes last month it is a good competition to enter. http://sinclairbooks.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-of-month-how-to-enter.html


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

I posted earlier today about the shifter cat, Morton, in my novels.

http://deimosweb-hilley.blogspot.com/2011/06/morton-cat.html

He's quite an interesting character.


----------



## KatieKlein

May Sales Numbers are Up!
http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/06/may-sales-numbers.html


----------



## Alex Sinclair

Congratulations on the great sales, Katie.


----------



## CraigInOregon

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/06/01/nice-interview-of-me-up-at-aussie-site-indie-ebooks/


----------



## PMartelly

I actually have been posting to my blog pretty regularly.
Mostly because I blog images (nature, fashion, books), as opposed to writing full-fledged blog posts.

http://parrisha.tumblr.com

Enjoy!


----------



## Joshua Rigley

Here's an easy opportunity for some free publicity for your website or blog: http://www.dreadchronicles.com/2011/06/want-to-have-your-websiteblog-promoted.html


----------



## Michael Kingswood

Hmm... define recently?

From Sunday: http://michaelkingswood.com/2011/05/29/sample-sunday/


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

http://thedreyfusstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/06/back-work.html

A musing really, on my journey as a writer, and how #samplesunday means I'm going to be showing my very early, Quite Bad, writing, before I found my voice.


----------



## Colin Taber

Just an affirmation to blog more. Sort of...

http://colintaber.livejournal.com/22380.html


----------



## VegasWriter

You gotta wonder: http://tiny.cc/tkhlj ... Is blogging a waste of time?


----------



## Kimberly Spencer

Yup, I blogged about my guest post/giveaway over at Books & Things. Here's the link if you want to check it out: 
http://kimberlyspencer.blogspot.com/2011/06/guest-postgiveaway-books-things.html

And the actual guest post: http://melissawatercolor.blogspot.com/2011/06/kimberly-spencer-author-guest-post-and.html


----------



## Grace Elliot

Breath of Death.

"A great deal of slow poisoning is going on in Great Britain."
Dr William Hinds 1857

In the 1850's a change came over the nation. As oil lamps, with their brighter light, replaced candles as the main source of household illumination, walls no longer needed to be pale reflective colours. Dark shades became fashionable and of these, there was a positive passion for Scheele's Green and Schweinfurt Green. Anyone who considered themselves fashionable, had to have a 'green room,' and manufacturers estimated that in 1858 there were an estimated 100 million squares miles of green wallpaper in Britain alone. Unfortunately, what people failed to realize at the time was that their prized wallpaper was coloured with arsenic, and very likely poisoning them.

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com 
TO READ THE FULL POST FOLLOW THE LINK.


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

And a follow up of my rather old poetry!

http://thedreyfusstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/06/samplesunday-june-5th.html

Which means I've set up for sample sunday and can get on with actually writing.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/06/drawers-for-their-drawers.html

Isn't it about time someone wrote a blog post about underwear?


----------



## DDScott

Today, at The WG2E (The Writer's Guide to Epublishing), I'm talkin' all-things-Kindle 1000 Sales-a-Month Club, and what that meant to me in dollars and cents.

Here's the scoop:

*Kindle 1000 Sales-a-Month Club in Dollars and Cents*


----------



## DavidRM

9 Months of Indie Publishing

I uploaded my first indie-published ebook, the short story "Nostalgia", in September 2010. Since then, I've released 3 novels, 5 collections of short stories, and 9 more short stories.

NOTE: Post includes sales data.

-David


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis

I posted about promoting ebooks. What an endless topic that could be...


----------



## Coral Moore

Posted a new piece of flash fiction for this week. Horror this time. A story of forbidden love, and feet.


----------



## Ripley

Coral said:


> Posted a new piece of flash fiction for this week. Horror this time. A story of forbidden love, and feet.


I'm not usually one for horror, but you do have a way with titles, so I might check it out anyway.

I posted a short story review: Not with a Bang.


----------



## JodyWallace

I posted about some weird items I found in my Mom's breadbox. I KNOW! Total stop the presses moment. http://blog.jodywallace.com/2011/06/little-mystery-to-figure-out.html


----------



## Jon Mac

New blog post about the release of my first book of three pulp sci-fi short stories:

http://mythikimagination.blogspot.com/2011/06/mythik-imagination-1-three-pulp-sci-fi.html


----------



## G. Henkel

Just today I blogged about why it is important to focus your distribution. Take a look and share your thoughts and comments.

http://guidohenkel.com/2011/06/focussing-your-distribution/


----------



## Patty Jansen

I posted part 2 of my answer to the question: What if the Earth had no moon?

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2011/06/02/what-if-the-earth-had-no-moon-part-2-2/


----------



## CraigInOregon

I've been making progress on several fronts: http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/06/02/progress-on-many-fronts/


----------



## tim290280

I followed up a post here about POD with a blog with the Youtube video.
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/06/print-on-demand.html

Just over a minute to print a book. You could be in and out with your book in the time it takes them to make you a coffee to go with it.


----------



## kellymcclymer

I'm a blogging demon this a.m. My Confessions of a Turtle Mom has a new post about when the gender balance shifted in the household and my princess daughter had to cope with the changes wrought by two hooligan brothers.

I'm also featured in a guest post on Literal Exposure talking about my journey through writing science fiction to historical romance, to YA, and back to romance again with my backlist.


----------



## 41419

Today, I revealed my sales figures for my first month of self-publishing. I pointed out the mistakes I made, and explained what worked and what didn't in terms of promotion.

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/06/02/sales-figures-for-may-a-decent-start/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Christine Rice is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Christine Rice


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Today: a music review. PD-Atrics, by the Pocket Dwellers.


----------



## Al Schneider

I posted an article Tuesday about my experience at Phoenix Comicon

Also, I FINALLY got around to creating a rotating author interview. The first one is with R.E. Schobernd


----------



## AnnetteL

A peek into my critique group of awesomeness:

http://bit.ly/mTDIVL


----------



## AnnaM

I have several new posts in the past two days. Reality continues to mimic my fiction (TAKEDOWN), and I've posted a voice recording of me reading the first chapter of my third book.

http://www.annamurrayauthor.blogspot.com


----------



## aaronpolson

The Editing Ninja takes on clauses:

http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/06/clauses-not-santa-kind-editing-ninja.html


----------



## Not Here

Reviewed Christina Daley's middle grade novel _Seranfyll_. Good story with a lot to offer.

My indie, my tea and me
www.lastdraftediting.com/reviews/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In the winter of 2010 I had a series of dreams that I eventually turned into a novella -- then I didn't know what to do with it. Today I published it to Kindle. Here is the story about it: Arthur's Story: A Story Made Stranger By Being True


----------



## daringnovelist

I'm on the road, and I tried to post this yesterday, but I had real trouble with flakey connections.

Though I am out of town, my blog is faithfully posting every day. Yesterday it wrote about "drawer time" and making it work better for you (hint: the story is not going to change while it's in the drawer).

And today the post was a few musings on "Un-revision" and how I realized, as I tore apart some revisions, how important the emotional state of a character is on the trajetoriy of a scene or sequence.

(I'm going to try to turn those into live links, but if I can't stay on line long enough to copy and paste, just look in my sig for the link to my blog The Daring Novelist. http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/ )

Camille


----------



## Ripley

I posted about my book cover and blurb!


----------



## deanfromaustralia

This week at my blog, I reflect on what has been, quite possibly, the most tragic story in Australia.

My Australian Heart Is Broken


----------



## garryg

Just a post pointing to one of my short stories, this one is a re-writing of 'The Land Ironclads' by H.G. Wells.


----------



## 13500

Escape month begins for June on Flash Fiction Fridays. Up first, a mystical Native American tale by Cleveland W. Gibson.
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I babble on about Elizabeth Reyes' Amazon list Alpha Males Galore: In Praise of Alphas, Warriors and Hot, Sexy Men


----------



## Robert Clear

Cute animals:
http://the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/06/cute-animals.html


----------



## R. Doug

Today the third and final installment on this week's series: How Contracting Government Gets People Killed


----------



## Alex Sinclair

http://sinclairbooks.blogspot.com/ over the last two days I have posted exclusive excerpts from my best selling samurai romantic suspense, Under the Midnight Sky, and my best selling romantic suspense novel, Five Days Notice! Feel free to stop by and check out the books. Also I have info on how to enter the book of the month & twitter/blog promotion I am hosting in a few days.


----------



## BrentNichols

At Fantastic Adventures http://brentnichols.blogspot.com/ I've put up a "recommended reading" post for a series of short stories about a burglar in a fantasy version of 18th-century London. I'm finding the neatest stuff as I search for things to recommend.


----------



## aaronpolson

Today, it's Five Question Friday with Judi Coltman:

http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/06/five-question-friday-judi-coltman.html

Do you want to be featured on Five Question Friday? Check out the guidelines and questions: http://www.aaronpolson.net/p/five-question-friday.html


----------



## DavidRM

9 Months of Indie Publishing - Ebook Pricing Addendum

-David


----------



## momilp

Today is sunny in the Northwest... I couldn't resist writing some flash fiction about it.
Have fun 

http://monicalaporta.com/2011/06/03/dangerous-times-desperate-measures/


----------



## Kathelm

Today, I have the pleasure of posting an announcement for my second novel. Those are the most exciting sorts of blog posts.

http://kalhariaonline.com/wordpress/?p=118


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Yuppers! I posted my favorite Brownie recipe yesterday. It kind of relates to writing. I posted an excerpt from my romantic suspense/legal thriller along with it, where the main characters talk about eating healthy. The thought of eating turkey bacon for real gives me an allergic reaction. So to counteract that I posted a my recipe. And then I made brownies, and now I feel really awful because I ate too many (maybe it was the icing).

BTW it's raining here. It was so nice yesterday. So, writers in the northwest, enjoy the sun, because it will leave...soon...

There are some really cool blogs listed here. Turtle mom, the 5 questions thing and Australia are pretty diverse blogs! I'm going to go and check a few out. After all, variety is the spice of life.

Maybe I will think of a way to make my blog interesting.

On a more personal bloggish note, I love my blog. It doesn't matter that no one reads it; I just like to post and then read my posts. Oh well, maybe I should post more about real writing things. Next week for sure.

Blog on!

Nicki Lynn


----------



## momilp

Hey there Nicky, I am interested in reading about your brownies!


----------



## Not Here

Wow two days in a row on reviews! Not much street cred when one is a children's book though.  Today's review was _We've Seen Santa_ by Tiffany Higgins (Author) and Clark Higgins (Illustrator). Not great but not bad, but my son seemed to really like it. Though I'm reminded of a scene from the movie Parenthood where the kid has a bucket on his head. Yeah, that's my boy. 

My indie, my tea and me
www.lastdraftediting.com/reviews/


----------



## tim290280

Stayed up late last night to finish The Dead Woman, the latest in The Dead Man series by Lee Goldberg and William Rabkin. Great edition by David McAfee.
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-dead-man-dead-woman-by.html


----------



## Ripley

I posted another science blog: E. Coli Outbreak and My Experience with Bacteria


----------



## SheaMacLeod

A "just for fun" post about zombie movies, books and music videos:

The Horror of It All!

http://sheamacleod.blogspot.com/2011/06/horror-of-it-all.html

or

http://sheamacleod.wordpress.com/2011/06/04/the-horror-of-it-all/


----------



## Kelvin

Lisa & Stephen's 500 Giveaway

I'm currently hosting the above giveaway on my blog. It's to launch the release of my new book, LS: The Beginning. It's really amazing, and there are lovely prizes to be won like gift cards, signed copy of my book, by only entering your name, email and following my blog/twitter. It's that simple. It's open to all residents of US, UK and Canada. 
*Timeline:* 3 June - 1 July 2011
*Link:* http://icire.blogspot.com/p/giveaways.html

Thanks
Kelvin


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Nicholas LaSalle is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Nicholas LaSalle


----------



## Robert Clear

In defiance of Lord Ratty and his minions:
http://the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/06/in-defiance-of-lord-ratty-and-his.html


----------



## Arthur Slade

I blogged about my 4th month of Ebook pubbing and the lessons I may or may not have learned...

http://arthurslade.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In honor of James Arness' passing I also reposted a blog from 2006: My Heroes Have Always Been Cowboys


----------



## EverythingIndie

Today's post: *Everything Indie - Coupon codes*
Full details of all the coupon codes currently available for use on *www.Everything-Indie.com*, plus eligibility requirements.


----------



## Lexus Luke

Yes. Where my story idea begins. http://www.lexusluke.com/2011/06/of-gods-and-skies.html Spruced up the blog, too.

BTW, how do you make the phrase the link?


----------



## R. Doug

Lexus Luke said:


> BTW, how do you make the phrase the link?


Highlight the phrase you want to attach a link and press the link button in the Post Reply toolbar. You'll get something along the lines of this: {url}R. Doug Wicker's Blog{/url}, but with brackets [ and ] instead of braces { and } (I had to use braces here or you'd see a link instead of this demonstration). Now, insert an equal sign after the "l" in the first bracketed url and before the closing bracket, then place the link address between the equal sign and the closing bracket. Here's an example once again using braces: {url=RDougWicker.com}R. Doug Wicker's Blog{/url}

If you do it correctly, here's the result: R. Doug Wicker's Blog


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Hey momilp!

That's really nice of you. They are really good brownies. 

I also posted a pizza dough recipe that has never failed me along with an excerpt where the main characters get a take-out pizza. I really love home-made pizza, although like home-made brownies, you are required to put in alot of time in the kitchen. And then since you know how much time and effort you put in, you do have to reward yourself and make sure you eat alot of what ever you made, including ALL the leftovers.

And I guess the obligatory sneaky "stepping on the scales" is required in a few days, but it must be clandestinely done or you will have to lie when everyone says "So? How much did you gain? Didn't your doctor say you were supposed to lose weight?" 

Yup, it's a vicious circle!

Nicki Lynn


----------



## Alex Sinclair

http://sinclairbooks.blogspot.com/ - I have just reviewed three great books. Amanda & Emily Mystery by Jean Joachim, Spore by Ian Woodhead and Witches Abroad by Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Ripley

My most recent blog is basically an introduction with a link to a truly incredible illustration showing Cell Size and Scale. The animated illustration allows you to gradually zoom in from the starting point of the ubiquitous Times New Roman font and growing smaller to grains, cells, bacteria, viruses, antibodies, etc.


----------



## Andre Jute

Not a lot of people know that about Smashwords
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1349

Bonnie & Clyde: Will Patricia Sierra & John Philpin come to the same sticky end?
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1374

You aren't a writer until you've been stalked by a gun freak
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1335


----------



## daringnovelist

While I'm out of town, I have my blog set to autopilot. Today it posted an old space opera story of mine for Sample Sunday -- "The Captain's Solution."

Camille


----------



## Scott Daniel

Veteran indie author Guido Henkel said self-publishers should limit their distribution. I had a few thoughts: http://pjwriter.blogspot.com/


----------



## Robert Clear

The amazingly candid Subtitle-A-Tron: When speech sounds wrong, make it forthright!

http://the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/06/amazingly-candid-subtitle-tron-when.html


----------



## Not Here

Just posted another review. This time a contemporary romance called _Just One Look_ by Joan Reeves. Nice story and a really quick, fun read!

My indie, my tea and me
www.lastdraftediting.com/reviews/


----------



## Al Schneider

Today's Indie Author interview is with Francis W. Porretto


----------



## AnnaM

I'm giving away copies of TAKEDOWN. Romantic suspense/thriller.

http://www.annamurrayauthor.blogspot.com


----------



## RebeccaKnight

My first author interview is up over at Callie Kingston's blog: http://rebeccaknightbooks.blogspot.com/2011/06/my-first-author-interview-achievement.html

We talk about my decision to self publish as well as several thoughtful questions about my writing process. There's an excerpt from LEGACY OF THE EMPRESS as well, if anyone would like to check it out .


----------



## Grace Elliot

Latest Blog Post = BREATH OF DEATH

Discover how, in Victorian times, green wallpaper could be used as a potential murder weapon. 
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com


----------



## BrentNichols

Today I blogged about _A Kingdom's Cost_. I have concluded that J. R. Tomlin rocks.

http://brentnichols.blogspot.com/


----------



## Robert Clear

Gluttony: the best sin ever.

http://the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/06/gluttony-victimless-crime.html


----------



## aaronpolson

I just landed a great review of my personal favorite book (please don't tell the other books--they get jealous).

 A review of _Loathsome, Dark and Deep_


----------



## Alex Sinclair

http://sinclairbooks.blogspot.com/ - I have just opened the June Book of the Month. We had 20,000 hits and 980 votes last month and we expect even more this month.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I reminisce about one of the joys of summer with an old friend: *Snitching Watermelons from the Nuns*


----------



## Michelle Muto

Katrina Parker Williams, author of Trouble Down South and Other Stories is on my blog today: http://t.co/X5yC3DB


----------



## Daisy Dexter Dobbs

Come revel in the horror, the childhood trauma, the ghastly, gristly beef fat&#8230;it's all there in my new gloriously illustrated comics/cartoon blog post titled: "The Beef Fat Incident: A Bloody, Gristly Tale of Horror" http://bit.ly/m1LwXY

--Daisy


----------



## 41419

I posted the penultimate part of my free guide to digital self-publishing: *Step 9: Discounts, Competitions & Blog Tours*

The final steps of this self-publishing guide is going to focus on further marketing tips. We have already covered the basics: blogging and websites, pricing, social networking, and reviews. Today, I want to take about discounts, competitions, giveaways, and blog tours.

Read the whole post here: http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/06/06/indie-publishing-for-international-writers-step-9-discounts-competitions-blog-tours/


----------



## Ripley

I wrote a very different type of blog from any I have posted previously. I shared A Memory Braided with Love. I'm interested to see how this is received. My blog is new, so I'm still experimenting.

ETA - Besides that, my mom will love this one.


----------



## 13500

How do you edit or proofread your novel if you are not sure what to look for? I'm starting a series on this theme today on "Editing for Grammarphobes." Today's post is on red flag words.
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## R. Doug

This week is review week. Monday and Friday are movie reviews, and Wednesday will be my blog's first ever book review (and, no, I'm not going to reveal just yet who has the honor of being first).

So, first up is _An X-haustingly X-pressive X-travaganza-X-Men: First Class_


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

Actually, one of my characters from my series has decided to make himself his own page.  Morton, the genetically-enhanced cat who can talk, has his own Q & A page that he entitled, "Cat Chat w/ Morton."  Since he is one of the most beloved characters in my series, I suppose it's okay for him to chat it up with readers.


----------



## JRTomlin

I just posted an interview with Brian Healey, author of Shattered Wings.


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis

Yep. I posted 7 new snippets from authors: Christine Rice, Bryan Alaspa, Angela Fristoe, Sibel Hodge, Jill Metcalf, Marcin Wrona, and Declan Conner.

Some good writing there!


----------



## Guest

My latest post is a Status Update on TBA: Wolf Hunt

Well, put your women on a leash, lock your kids up in their rooms, it's party time! Last evening I put the finishing touches on the manuscript of "The Burning Ages: Wolf Hunt". That is, after I tried in vain to format the damn thing for Smashwords and for Amazon's Kindle. Anyway, the actual writing part is done, and I'm looking at the semi-finished product of ~174,800 words with a sense of relief and great pride.

Now, what remains to do?

Read the rest here.


----------



## Andre Jute

Why Smashwords is even more important for readers than for writers. 
"Not a lot of people know that about Smashwords"
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1349

About J.D.: The Plot to Steal J.D. Salinger's Manuscripts.
"Bonnie & Clyde: Will Patricia Sierra & John Philpin come to the same sticky end?"
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1374


----------



## Robert Clear

The tragedy of an interrupted routine (especially when it involves porridge):
http://the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/06/tragedy-of-interrupted-routine.html


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I guest blogged at the Independant Author's Forum this week http://pugetsoundspeaks.com/ Topic: Mash-ups and Cross Genre Authoring.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## kellymcclymer

Kathleen Valentine said:


> In which I reminisce about one of the joys of summer with an old friend: *Snitching Watermelons from the Nuns*


Hysterical! Thanks for posting (raised with nuns and priests in the family, and I think they would understand...maybe


----------



## Alex Owens

I put up a review Of JL Bryan's JENNY POX late last night on my blog. http://wp.me/ppogR-68

If you haven't read, you should (or at least check out the review  )


----------



## Robert Clear

The writing's on the wall:

www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com


----------



## Marcin Wrona

What it feels like to parry a blade, (yet another reason) why knife fights are a bad idea, and why samurai are nuts.

How to write fantasy: Clubs, spears and a necklace of ears, Part II.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Michelle Muto my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Michelle Muto


----------



## tim290280

My post on the International Day of Slayer. I meant to post this one yesterday but the interwebz died on me:
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/06/international-day-of-slayer.html

Very important holiday for all metal fans. I think it also ranks up there with Talk Like a Pirate Day (Pastafarian holiday) in terms of new holidays that need official recognition in the work calendar.


----------



## marshacanham

http://marshacanham.wordpress.com/2011/06/07/time-for-some-shameless-self-promotion-aka-what-ive-been-doing-since-last-week/

Yep, 'splaining to everyone why my head has been buried in the sand for the past week *g*


----------



## Anna Elliott

I just blogged about the experiences of the women who traveled with the British Army during the Napoleonic Wars:
http://tinyurl.com/3zxgmsn


----------



## Robert Clear

If you value your life, hold this rule dear: Don't mess with pigeons!
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/06/leader-of-flock.html


----------



## DDScott

*Oh-boy-oh-boy-oh-boy, I'm over the moon to share with y'all that my new, D. D. Scott "Put Your Big Girl Panties On & Deal With It" Blog Tour kicked-off yesterday, Monday, June 6th, and continues today!!!*

Here are the first three stops and all the wayyy fab fun scoop:

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/publishing-is-tough-so-put-your-big-girl-or-boy-panties-on-and-deal-with-it

http://monikamichalak.blogspot.com/2011/06/sassy-observation-from-my-special-guest.html

http://sharonhamiltonauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/grogging-your-way-to-readers-and-sanity.html

We're celebratin' the release of my 5th Indie Epub Book and 1st RomCom-Cozy - THUG GUARD - with a rip-roarin' of a great time...*beginning with my Evil Editor Turd Anecdote*..._the horror-filled experience I somehow survived at the 2009 RWA National Conference and which turned out to be one of the biggest reasons I went the Indie Epub Route!!!_

***Note: You will want to gather-up extra cocktail fixin's...'cause you're sooo gonna need 'em during this LMAO-while-learning-too extravaganza!!!***


----------



## daringnovelist

Finally back from my trip "Down East," a day late (and many dollars short -- when our plane conked out, they put us up in a hotel at LaGuardia, but then they only gave us a six dollar voucher for dinner).

Anyway, while I was gone, the blog was posting away faithfully:

This morning I began the series in which I'm blogging the process of creating a cover for the first story in my odd little "Jazzpunk" series. In this week's episode, I choose some period models for my design.

And yesterday I posted the story notes for "The Captain's Solution" in which I explain why I don't usually write science fiction, even though I was trained in it at Clarion.

Camiulle


----------



## KeriStevens

My blog is giving away a free ebook today at http://www.KeriStevens.com to help celebrate Carina Press's 1st birthday. About 19 other Carina blogs are playing along and we're hosting editors from Carina and Harlequin (so a lot of good info there if you want to be published at Carina/HQN). Also, the post links you to the Carina blog proper, where Carina is giving away an eReader that shall remain nameless  to one commenter as well.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Just posted info on three new book blogger reviews I recently received for The Shadow at the Gate. Anyone looking for indie fantasy reviewers, you might want to check those sites out...


----------



## Ripley

Coxsackievirus at Home: How I met a new virus

This one is actually about my poor baby boy (14mo).


----------



## Katie Salidas

I need guest posters while I am AWOL for the summer.

http://www.katiesalidas.com/2011/06/help-boxes-are-taking-over.html

Between moving to a new house and summer vacation with the muchkin, I'm going to be MIA from the blog, but I don't want to leave readers hanging. So I am asking for guest authors. Check out the post if you are interested.


----------



## Colin Taber

Some advice to aspiring writers about keeping an eye on the changing industry that is publishing:

http://colintaber.livejournal.com/22635.html


----------



## garryg

Twilight from outside the demographic


----------



## 41419

*An International Challenge To Amazon? From Spain?*

Amazon have been moving very slow in Europe. Now the world's 5th telecoms company - Telefonica - with more subscribers than AT&T and Verizon combined, is launching their own e-reader and e-bookstore. Expect the Kindle to launch in Spain (and the rest of Latin America) shortly. ¡Ay Caramba!

Read all the details here:

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/06/08/an-international-challenge-to-amazon-from-spain/


----------



## D.R. Erickson

After a long blogless layoff, I'm back.

*"IN DEFENSE OF MAN-BOOKS"*

http://davidrosserickson.blogspot.com/


----------



## daringnovelist

I started a series on why SEO matters to fiction writers and publishers. Next week I'll get more into how it works, but this week I took a lesson from the failure of eHow, and how it's a warning to those who put too much effort into trying to play the system. It's a new paradigm, and we've got to change our thinking.

SEO, eHow and Fiction Writing

Camille


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I shamelessly gush about the wonderfulness of this book: As Stunning as the Subject Matter: The Day The Falls Stood Still by Cathy Marie Buchanan


----------



## R. Doug

Pretty shameless for a self-published author, I know, but it's true. Only today did I finally get around to blogging my very first book review, and it's of a fellow self-published author.


----------



## Arthur Slade

I blogged about the odd questions students have asked me: http://arthurslade.blogspot.com/


----------



## Robert Clear

Not cut from the same cloth: office dress codes for women and men:
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/06/not-cut-from-same-cloth.html


----------



## Angela Carlie

I blogged about dying last weekend. http://angelacarlie.blogspot.com/2011/06/fried-brains-and.html


----------



## samanthawarren

I posted my plans for the month of June. http://mariytasmusings.blogspot.com/2011/06/updates.html


----------



## aaronpolson

On being true to your "voice":

http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/06/wip-wednesday-doing-right-thing.html


----------



## anne_holly

Little post about my book's identity crisis (aka sales tags):

http://anneholly.blogspot.com/2011/06/romantic-literature.html


----------



## bobavey

I desperately want to, but alas I have no blog.


----------



## JumpingShip

I blogged yesterday about my book sales for the month up until Monday night. Over the weekend, my book, No Good Deed, hit #15 in the Kindle store. Here's what the numbers look like:

http://mmcdonald64.blogspot.com/2011/06/four-hour-number-crunch.html


----------



## bnapier

New post up today, written with much nervousness and excitement.  All about the release of Issue 1 of my graphic novel, Birdwatching from Mars (for Kindle, nonetheless)!

www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com


----------



## samanthawarren

bobavey said:


> I desperately want to, but alas I have no blog.


Blogger or Wordpress can fix that for you.


----------



## 13500

MaryMcDonald said:


> I blogged yesterday about my book sales for the month up until Monday night. Over the weekend, my book, No Good Deed, hit #15 in the Kindle store. Here's what the numbers look like:
> 
> http://mmcdonald64.blogspot.com/2011/06/four-hour-number-crunch.html


Awesome, Mary. Congratulations!

I started a series on how to edit your novel today on my blog. Borrowing from the film industry, I discuss continuity editing and how it can apply to books as well.

Here's the link.
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## balaspa

I posted to my blog about a video I did on YouTube. I do these things on YouTube where I discuss my books. I call them "virtual readings" although I don't just read from my books. Since having a book reading or signing is currently difficult with being published exclusively for Kindle and Nook, I figure this is a good way to get out there to the people,

Anyway I posted a link at my blog about a video I did discussing my new novel "Sin-Eater: Book Two - Destiny."

http://bryanwalaspa.com/2011/06/07/new-video-on-youtube-about-my-novel-sin-eater-book-two-destiny/


----------



## mikelewis

I have finally replaced my very static website with a new blog.

Still playing with widgets and things but it is up and running:

www.mikelewis.info

Mike


----------



## Not Here

Another post on my autism blog. Just a chance to vent about school issues. Hopefully real content tomorrow with what's happening in NY City.

http://dreamingoffiji.blogspot.com/


----------



## Grace Elliot

My latest blog post:
Regency Panes - why windows are more interesting than they appear.

This week I discovered a great book, 'Regency Style' by Steven Parissien, and the chapter on windows is especially fascinating. For instance, did you know that the 'bottle pane' windows associated with old-fashioned bow windows were NEVER used at the front of a house and this glass was a fire hazard? (More about this, later.)

TO READ THE FULL POST VISIT:
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com


----------



## samanthawarren

Just posted my review of Knight Errant by KD Sarge. http://mariytasmusings.blogspot.com/2011/06/review-knight-errant.html


----------



## Ripley

I wrote about The Bibliophile's Wonderful Dilemma, which included mention of a few indie authors whose books I am reading or have on my TBR list.


----------



## James Everington

"The Horror Genre and Cardamom Ice Cream" on http://www.jameseverington.blogspot.com

If you like horror and/or ice cream, you may want to check it out...


----------



## Coral Moore

I wholeheartedly recommend James' Horrific Ice Cream thread above! Follow the trail back to Alan's blog too, which is terrific.

What was I here for again? Oh yeah... The Pink Bunny craze of 2011 bit me with the flash fiction bug. I've been posting one a week for the last few weeks. Here's my latest: http://www.chaosandinsanity.com/?p=993


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

War w/woodchucks, hopefully won w/whiskey barrel building. http://museunplugged.blogspot.com/


----------



## CraigInOregon

Several times today, but here's the most recent:

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/06/08/lots-of-publicity-coming-up/


----------



## Al Schneider

Our author interviews are getting great response. Today's interview is with Sharon E. Cathcart 

I also posted a newly submitted article: How I Chose to Stop Playing & Took My Toy Home


----------



## BrentNichols

I learned about Marcin Wrona in this thread a couple of days ago and read his post on writing fight scenes. Then I checked out Pale Queen's Courtyard, which is fantastic. I mean REALLY good. I blogged about it today.

http://brentnichols.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jon Mac

Weird Wednesday post about a once top secret spacecraft:
http://mythikimagination.blogspot.com/2011/06/weird-wednesday-lenticular-reentry.html


----------



## David Kazzie

Just posted my 1-year anniversary post yesterday. I ran through some blog stats, which were fun to look back on.

I also had a slightly bizarre experience. I tried to do a giveaway -- planned to give away ten coupons to Smashwords to commenters, who could use them for a free download for my book. It didn't go well, even though I got almost 100 hits on my blog for the day -- I only got three commenters, and one was a friend.

Here's the link, if anyone is so inclined to read it: http://wahoocorner.blogspot.com/2011/06/corner-turns-1.html


----------



## jabeard

I talk about the ebook explosion, Big 6 ebook royalty underreporting, and confusion on how to proceed with publishing my work.


----------



## daringnovelist

I posted the tales of my travels almost "down east" -- to NY, Boston, southern Maine and environs. (Including "The Miracle of the Sausages.")

Camille


----------



## Robert Clear

Went to the gala performance of Shrek the Musical last night, and had an attack of the dreaded whisper clap:
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/06/whisper-clap.html


----------



## 41419

I have a guest post today at Claudie A.'s blog. It's a piece called "Science, Fiction & Truth" and I talk about some of my heroes and prejudices in science fiction, what goes into a "high concept" idea, and the Radium Girls. I really, really enjoyed writing this, and I would love if you checked it out. Oh, and she is giving away five *free* copies of my e-book.

http://claudiea.blogspot.com/2011/06/science-fiction-truth.html


----------



## aaronpolson

Today, the Editing Ninja attacks the much maligned subordinate clause:

Editing Ninja: Going Subordinate

Cheers!


----------



## JRTomlin

Since I so frequently write novels about Scotland, I returned to Scotland as a topic in my post Robert the Bruce, Bannockburn, and Braveheart.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

A review of Flogging Molly's Speed of Darkness.


----------



## DDScott

_So how is it that an author gets to that magic place where they can write Page One of their next book?_

*Here's my secret...plus a Sneak Peek (Spoiler Alert!!!) at the first couple pages of my next release LIP GLOCK - Book Two of The Cozy Cash Mysteries - which will release in August on both Kindle and Nook:*

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/behind-beyond-my-books-lip-glock.html


----------



## J Dean

Posted about a Teacher fiction contest I jumped in on (http://enterthevein.wordpress.com)


----------



## samanthawarren

I've decided to post random tales from my "other job". This first one was highly entertaining (to me, anyway). 
http://mariytasmusings.blogspot.com/2011/06/tales-of-milk-maid.html


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I accepted some friends and invited some. Please, feel free to join my circle of friends.
http://bit.ly/mTtOCH

My posting was confined to discussion only. Didn't get around to post more articles. Wish you all the bloggers very best.


----------



## garryg

Today I posted: Clearing out the loft&#8230;


----------



## Patty Jansen

I posted something about the paucity of women working in science. There are some interesting comments. Feel free to add your own:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2011/06/08/women-in-science-and-science-fiction/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Marsha Canham is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Marsha Canham


----------



## samanthawarren

I'm having a One Day Giveaway for a signed copy of Blood of the Dragon. 
http://mariytasmusings.blogspot.com/2011/06/one-day-giveaway.html


----------



## Skate

I wrote about "What is Success?" ...and I didn't mention ANY names! 

http://kates-scribbles.blogspot.com


----------



## aaronpolson

Today's five question Friday is with Annette Lyon: http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/06/five-questions-friday-annette-lyon.html

She's the last in the current queue for interviews, and I'm always looking for more. Check out the Five Question Friday tab on the blog.


----------



## Tails

No cos my blog is boring and just about my life here in South Africa...dont have many readers so never get comments, so not inspired to post a lot (not that I should only post to get replies/comments but still )

http://www.tails.co.za


----------



## KatieKlein

Karly Kirkpatrick is today's YA Indie Spotlight!
http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/06/ya-indie-spotlight-karly-kirkpatrick.html


----------



## R. Doug

Today it was my second double movie review-two movies reviewed at once: True Grits


----------



## John Hartness

Today is the last stop on a 4-week blog tour for me, so I talked about process and am running a contest to use the winner's name as the evil character in my next novel.

http://johnhartness.com/2011/06/10/end-of-the-road/


----------



## 13500

It's Flash Fiction Friday today on my blog. Stop by for an award-winning piece of micro fiction.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## bnapier

Today I explain the pains of finishing a project only to find that it might be a bit too "out there" for publication: www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com


----------



## Robert Clear

The wonder of shopping channels:
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/06/credit-cards-to-ready.html


----------



## Joel Arnold

Zen & the Art of Swearing:

http://joelarnold.livejournal.com/74584.html


----------



## daringnovelist

Today, I interview Chris Truscott about a secondary character who did not want to leave. She was barely an "extra" but parlayed her way into a bit part in the novel... and then a major role in subsequent novels.

Camille


----------



## SheaMacLeod

Zombie Goo: http://bit.ly/jFgWBo

A review of Indie author Jack Wallen's I Zombie I.


----------



## Ripley

This blog is an update on the E. Coli outbreak, and it also explains why I have been mostly absent this week.

Source of E. Coli outbreak and why you should wash your hands


----------



## HelenHanson

Gatekeepers: Bah!

http://www.helenhanson.com/indie-writer/write-dreck-please/


----------



## 41419

Today I posted an interview with author T.D. (Tim) Johnson, who is also editor and founder of Short Story America, which was recently named by Writer's Digest as one of the Top 50 Online Literary Magazines in the world by Writer's Digest.

He talks about the state of the short story in America, the ideal submission, self-publishing the Short Story America Anthology, and his exciting plans for the future.

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/06/10/interview-with-t-d-johnston-founder-of-short-story-america/


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

I videoblogged about my very first royalites check! Soooooo excited!  http://courtcan.com/writing/insert-maniacal-indie-author-here/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I ruminate about a highly controversial issue: Is Chick-Lit Responsible for Climate Change? An Inquiry


----------



## Andre Jute

Kathleen Valentine said:


> In which I ruminate about a highly controversial issue: Is Chick-Lit Responsible for Climate Change? An Inquiry


Thank you for confirming my suspicion that heaving bosoms en deshabille and Valley Speak come into Chaos Theory somewhere.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Andre Jute said:


> Thank you for confirming my suspicion that heaving bosoms en deshabille and Valley Speak come into Chaos Theory somewhere.


It was tough going at times but I persevered in the name of Truth.


----------



## tim290280

Do you like wristbands? Well I have a few wristbands for a cause for you:
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/06/wristbands-for-causes.html


----------



## Colin Taber

I need to post before I head off to bed - and this time I know what I'm going to talk about! 

Today, Borders (Perth) sold their 205th copy of my first book. An amazing tally for just one store! So, I'm going to write up something before I start working on those Z's!


----------



## JRTomlin

I posted a review of The Last King's Amulet by Chris North.


----------



## Robert Clear

Bon voyeur! It's the naked bike ride in London again!
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/06/bon-voyeur.html


----------



## maryannaevans

I posted about how wonderful it feels to turn in a manuscript you've sweated over for a year. Then I talked about what I did to celebrate. Hint: I used the word "debauchery," but I didn't actually participate in any.

http://maryannaevans.blogspot.com/2011/06/back-from-great-beyondthough-perhaps.html?spref=fb


----------



## Dana Taylor

I just mused about riding the Metro-rail into downtown LA to work the E3 Trade Show.
Check out "Dana's Metro-Rail Adventure" at Definitely Dana

http://wp.me/p1yTXR-1c

Dana Taylor


----------



## xandy3

Announcing an upcoming free pdf download of a story I'm rewriting. http://wp.me/pIJeA-4I


----------



## SheaMacLeod

My interview with Norah Wilson: http://sheamacleod.blogspot.com/2011/06/flashing-fashion-queen-interview-with.html


----------



## Lexi Revellian

*Mainstream versus indie authors...*

...or, the farmer and the cowboy should be friends.

http://lexirevellian.blogspot.com/2011/06/mainstream-versus-indie-authors.html

Lexi


----------



## Robert Clear

Cambridge: The Galapagos of East Anglia.
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/06/galapagos-of-east-anglia.html


----------



## Patty Jansen

I posted about fiction give-aways I'm doing on Facebook via Smashwords. I've finally found what to use the Facebook page for!

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2011/06/11/free-story/


----------



## Andre Jute

Like following Sarah Palin's bus
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1387

"Sometimes, I've found, it's more fun to read about a book than to read the actual book. This could be one of those cases. For me, reading STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress was like flipping through the National Enquirer or following Sarah Palin's bus - something entertaining or voyeuristic kept popping up." - Gail M. Baugniet on Goodreads


----------



## kellymcclymer

Anyone in the mood to share, please go to my blog series 
Confessions of a Turtle Mom and tell me your favorite kiddie malapropism (either as a parent or a child). I'm talking about the fact that we kept my daughter's misspeaks alive for far longer than we should have. I love the language, but it was probably at her expense


----------



## JodyWallace

Today I posted one of my favorite pictures of Meankitty and a gnome: http://blog.jodywallace.com/2011/06/because-i-love-it.html


----------



## Arthur Slade

I posted about my novel The Hunchback Assignments "luckily" winning a fabulous French award.
http://arthurslade.blogspot.com/2011/06/hunchback-assignments-wins-grand-prix.html
I say luckily because the competition was Scott Westerfeld, Neil Gaiman, and Joyce Carol Oates...


----------



## Anna Elliott

I just posted about women's fashions during the Regency era. _Spencers, Pelisses, and Reticules: the Fashions of Jane Austen's World_

http://tinyurl.com/3lctx6n


----------



## Andre Jute

Anna Elliott said:


> I just posted about women's fashions during the Regency era. _Spencers, Pelisses, and Reticules: the Fashions of Jane Austen's World_
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/3lctx6n


Anna, do you know the diaries of Captain Gronow, the most sensitive and exhaustive social observer of the Regency period?


----------



## Ripley

Self-Editing Means Second Guessing


----------



## daringnovelist

I posted some links to random word and phrase generators and other Cool Web Tools for Writers.

Camille


----------



## CraigInOregon

I talked about how I'm closing out my participation in ROW80 Round Two: http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/06/13/coasting-to-the-end/


----------



## Colin Taber

Arthur Slade said:


> I posted about my novel The Hunchback Assignments "luckily" winning a fabulous French award.
> http://arthurslade.blogspot.com/2011/06/hunchback-assignments-wins-grand-prix.html
> I say luckily because the competition was Scott Westerfeld, Neil Gaiman, and Joyce Carol Oates...


Congrats, Arthur! That's great news and well worth blogging about!


----------



## garryg

I blogged: Harry Potter; growing with the reader, but now what&#8230;


----------



## Scott Daniel

I have a post about the book I'm currently reading, _Quitter,_ by Jon Acuff. He's the guy that writes the popular blog, Stuff Christians Like. http://pjwriter.blogspot.com/2011/06/currently-reading-quitter-by-jon-acuff.html


----------



## julieannfelicity

Posted a new blog about something special happening in my 10 year old son's life. He wrote a children's book, it's been picked up by a publisher, and per his request, all of his royalties will be going to Habitat for Humanity (90% for paperback and 40% for eBook). Check out the story The Apple Doesn't Fall Far From The Tree


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My review of Carol Goodman's Arcadia Falls: Changelings, fairies, witches, artists: Carol Goodman's Arcadia Falls:


----------



## Arthur Slade

Colin Taber said:


> Congrats, Arthur! That's great news and well worth blogging about!


Thanks! The real trick is to turn that foreign news into sales over here.


----------



## 41419

_This is the final part of my guide to digital self-publishing. I will be compiling all these steps into a free e-book for my blog-readers when I am done. It's called *Let's Get Digital* and is penciled in for release at the end of June._

*Step Ten: What Happens When The Sales Just Stop?*

Sometimes your sales just die. Sometimes they never take off in the first place. What do you do _then_?

Today's blog will show you how to look at your entire presentation in a dispassionate way, and reveals the greatest promotional tool available to _any_ writer:

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/06/13/indie-publishing-for-international-writers-step-ten-what-happens-when-the-sales-just-stop/


----------



## R. Doug

Arthur Slade said:


> I posted about my novel The Hunchback Assignments "luckily" winning a fabulous French award.
> http://arthurslade.blogspot.com/2011/06/hunchback-assignments-wins-grand-prix.html
> I say luckily because the competition was Scott Westerfeld, Neil Gaiman, and Joyce Carol Oates...


That's really great, Arthur. Congratulations.


----------



## R. Doug

Today, I present A Little Restaurant Comedy.


----------



## aaronpolson

Here's the secret to a boost in blog readers:

On Negativity, Destruction, and Rebuilding

Take the title for what it's worth.


----------



## garryg

Another review: YA: Talking horses, throwbacks, self-harming, and underage sex&#8230;


----------



## 13500

I am continuing my mini-series on editing novels today. Last week, I covered big picture stuff. Today, it is all about the necessary tedium of editing and what to look for as you check your manuscript.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Please stop by and share your editing tips.


----------



## lvcabbie

Having completed all my other projects, to include a book, novels and short stories on Kindle and CreateSpace, I decided to work on my memoirs, dialing in on my 23 years in the Army. I started out by showing what enlisting in the 50's was like and am into Basic Combat Training at Fort Ord. There's also a short story on there about taking a troop ship to Europe.
All are welcome to drop in - and comment.

http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


----------



## DDScott

Virtual drinks are on me tonight, Peeps!

*Today, I'm the Featured Author on Kindle Top 100 Author Erin Kern's (LOOKING FOR TROUBLE) Blog:

http://erinleighkern.blogspot.com/2011/06/bootscootin-blahniks.html

And...I'm treating 5 random commenters to their very own Free Kindle Gift Copy of the book that started it all for me - BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS...Think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy!!!*

I luuuvvv treating readers to great books for great prices!

Belly-up to The Bootscootin' Bar...I'll save ya a barstool at The Bootscootin' Books Neon Cowboy Saloon!!!


----------



## Millard

The last thing I posted on my blog was the announcement about my books being available on the Kindle, which is either appropriate, considering where we are, or very, very dull.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

A new blog post about the end of my daughter's bedtime ritual.

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/06/sleep-tight.html


----------



## D Girard Watson

As writers, many of the prescriptive rules of grammar we're given have to do with avoiding ambiguity. In today's post, I point out that this is nonsense:

http://dgirardwatson.com/journal/2011/6/13/writers-should-care-about-ambiguity-sort-of.html


----------



## Robert Clear

The dreaded final-year exams:
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/06/finalists-journey.html


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I just posted an explanation of how to transmute mud into gold. Just kidding. However, I did post an interview I recently did of indie author Melinda Clayton.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Jason Sanford is a well-known writer of Science Fiction and Fantasy stories. He has published in magazines like Interzone and Analog and has been nominated for a Nebula Award.

Today, Jason talks on my blog about why he decided to self-publish his short story collection Never Never Stories:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2011/06/13/catch-22-never-never-stories-by-jason-sanford/


----------



## Ripley

I posted another book review.

Book Review: Helper12 

Jack: Thank you for the highly enjoyable read!


----------



## ReflexiveFire

Did up a book review for a self published work I found in which a former Special Forces dude recounts his time as a Blackwater contractor:

http://reflexivefire.com/2011/06/13/book-review-blackwater-from-the-inside-out/


----------



## daringnovelist

Tonight I posted another entry in my series about the process of creating a cover. I talked about Gesture Drawings, and their part in coming up with the concept for the cover. And also about how hard it can be to sketch on a computer. (Even if practice helps.)

Camille


----------



## Not Here

Today was just a quick note about my hiatus in reviews due to a nasty ear infection and serious drugs. Hopefully back on track in a fews days. Working on a science fiction YA that is pretty good so far. Then a decent list of submissions lined up after.

My indie, my tea and me
http://www.lastdraftediting.com/reviews/


----------



## JenniferS.

Today marks one month that my novel Shattered Soul has been available for sale! So, I posted my sale numbers up!


----------



## James Everington

Yesterday I posted 'Why Indie Authors Encourage Axe Murderers'

on http://jameseverington.blogspot.com


----------



## 41419

I am always interested in fresh approaches and new ideas. The whole concept of "free as a sales tool" is fascinating to me.

I've seen self-publishers use a number of different approaches, but what is most common is to make a short story free, or sometimes the first book in a series free, in the hope that you will lure readers in.

Lizzy Ford has a radically different approach, and she kindly agreed to be interviewed:

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/06/14/free-as-a-sales-tool-interview-with-indie-writer-lizzy-ford/


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis

I have no Google followers at my blog.  
Here's my most recent post trying to solve this problem (by giving away a short story collection):

Where are my Followers? I Have a Free Book for Them!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Cheryl Shireman is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Cheryl Shireman


----------



## Robert Clear

How not to pass your driving test:
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/06/fasten-your-seatbelts.html


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas

Today is the Romance Spotlight on my blog on a great indie author. Hope you can come and check it out!

http://www.tiphaniethomas.com/?p=819


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Today's blog post was actually inspired by a Kindle Boards post regarding pricing: http://andyrane.blogspot.com

My blog post from the other day was about having multiple projects going at once: http://samulraney.blogspot.com

Enjoy!


----------



## samanthawarren

I posted pictures of the purse I made specifically for my Kindle!
http://mariytasmusings.blogspot.com/2011/06/my-first-kindle-creation.html


----------



## JRTomlin

I just posted King Robert the Bruce, Bannockburn and Braveheart Part Two.


----------



## Andre Jute

Like following Sarah Palin's bus, by Gail M. Baugniet 
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1387


----------



## Kelvin

Hiya,

I'm starting a blog tour very soon, and I'd like authors/bloggers who are interested in joining the blog should please leave a comment on my blog, and I'd get back to you.

Link: http://icire.blogspot.com/2011/06/first-ever-blog-tour.html

Thanks
Kelvin


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I posted pictures "ONLY IN ASIA." Enjoy!
http://drdhillon.blogspot.com/2011/06/only-in-asia.html


----------



## Nick Steckel

I posted a review of Steven Konkoly's _The Jakarta Pandemic_ a few days ago: http://www.nicksteckel.blogspot.com/


----------



## William Meikle

I've bitten the bullet, installed Wordpress on my domain and moved over everything from Blogger.

So if you have my blog bookmarked, it's now at:

http://williammeikle.com/wp/

Come on over and say hi.


----------



## Ripley

The first in a weekly series touching on the science research behind my book...

Influenza Science Behind Dormant


----------



## John Dax

I just featured THE HAWK AND HIS BOY by Christopher Bunn over at the blog.

http://www.judgingabookbyitscover.com/2011/06/the-hawk-and-his-boy-by-christopher-bunn/

I hope he forgives me.


----------



## daringnovelist

I posted my writing goals for the summer, which will coincide with the Clarion Write-A-Thon.

I don't know if I'll get in to the write-a-thon -- you have to apply -- but next I'll have to start thinking about whether I can get anyone to sponsor me or donate. I will post more about the workshop and the fundraising next week. (For now I'll just say that the Clarion Foundation provides scholarships to writers, and sometimes some other kinds of emergency funds. The Clarion Workshop in Science Fiction and Fantasy Writing is an intensive live-in workshop for six weeks. 18-20 apprentice writers basically go through boot camp with six pros -- usually established writers and an editor or two. I had Samuel R. Delany, Algis Budrys, Orson Scott Card, Marta Randal, Kate Wilhelm and Damon Knight at my year. Other years have had so many others I couldn't name them, but Harlan Ellison is another who comes to mind immediately. Kris Rusch and Dean Wesley Smith. I think Robert Crais might have taught (he's an alumnus).

It's expensive to attend, but it's a life changing experience. That's why they raise funds to try to offset the expense for the attendees.

Camille


----------



## Alex Owens

Just posted a review of Vestal Virgin by KB's own Suzanne Tyrpak!
http://quirkygurl.com/2011/06/14/vestal-virgin-by-suzanne-tyrpak-book-review/

(great book!)


----------



## DDScott

*Welcome to The WG2E - Kindle Top 100 Author - Erin Kern !!!*

This Erin Kern:



http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/welcome-to-the-wg2e-indie-epub-superstar-kindle-store-top-100-erin-kern

Today, _*Erin's tellin' us all about her Epublishing Journey to Kindle Superstardom!*_

C'mon over and join the conversation and celebration!!!


----------



## 41419

Today's post is a round-up of some tasty articles from the last week or two. We have Dean Wesley Smith exploding myths, small publisher Chad Post causing controversy by stating the 99c e-books (and John Locke) are "destroying minds", veteran editor Alan Rizler declaring "it's the best time ever to be a writer", news that Tom Cruise is hoping to play the 6'5", 250 pound, Jack Reacher, and much more.

*Exploding Myths & Destroying Minds*

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/06/15/exploding-myths-destroying-minds/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I introduce my new book "Don't Be A Jackass for Dummies": How NOT to Promote Your Book (or Business)


----------



## aaronpolson

My latest WIP (Work in Progress) Wednesday post, complete with character motivation:

http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/06/wip-wednesday-money-money-money.html


----------



## R. Doug

Gibraltar-What an Englishman Calls a Rock


----------



## William Meikle

Twenty years of being published
http://williammeikle.com/wp/2011/06/twenty-years-of-being-published/


----------



## Sam Rivers

I put a new article everyday on my blog.  Today's is about Amazon publishing.


----------



## miss_fletcher

Three posts to highlight today 

My Fiction Fierce Blog: http://fictionfierce.blogspot.com/2011/06/may-kindle-sales-figures-if-you-were.html

Guest Post on Derek Haines' Vandalism of Words Blog: http://dereksvandalblog.blogspot.com/2011/06/people-watching.html
Guest Post on The Next Best Book Blog: http://thenextbestbookblog.blogspot.com/2011/06/penelope-fletcher-on-being-indie.html


----------



## BrentNichols

I blogged about David Dalglish's Half-Orcs series over at http://brentnichols.blogspot.com/.


----------



## altworld

New post everyday at http://www.alt-world.com


----------



## 13500

I introduce my series, The Bibliophiles, today on my blog, as well as showcase the new cover of _A Whisper to a Scream_, which is the first of that series.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## Al Schneider

Two new things today...

First is an interview with David A. Lloyd, author of Green Eyed Burn and Steele The Dead.

Then there's an article by Helen Hanson titled Critique Inside the Wigwam


----------



## Grace Elliot

A Victorian Wonder.

What have these objects in common?
-	A knife with 1,851 blades
-	Furniture carved from giant lumps of coal
-	A bed that became a life raft
-	The world's largest mirror
-	The model of a suspension bridge designed to link England with France?

FIND THE ANSWER AT:
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/06/victorian-wonder.html


----------



## Robert Clear

R.I.P. Fitzbillies
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/06/fitzbillies.html


----------



## Andre Jute

R. Doug said:


> Gibraltar-What an Englishman Calls a Rock


*The Rock*, same way an American of hardcore criminal tendencies a generation or two ago would have called Alcatraz "The Rock".

"A rock" is a piece of candy with the word "Brighton" up the middle...


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

When My Book Gets Made Into a Movie, Things'll Be Different!

http://samulraney.blogspot.com/2011/06/when-my-book-gets-made-into-movie.html


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I just posted today "Go Girl"... Enjoy the new innovations.









"GO GIRL: Don't take life sitting down--more pictures.
http://drdhillon.blogspot.com/2011/06/go-girl-dont-take-life-sitting-down.html


----------



## Ripley

I enjoyed reading and reviewing this short story....

Short Story Review: Field Trip, by Jody Wallace


----------



## Not Here

Finally got my review for The Far Horizon out. It's a middle grade science fiction. Really liked it quite a bit. Check out my reviews at:

My indie, my tea and me!
www.lastdraftediting.com/reviews


----------



## 41419

Indie authors Mark Edwards and Louise Voss are making history in the UK.

Their second book _Catch Your Death_ has been *at the top of the Kindle charts (for all books) for over a week*. To top it all off, their first novel _Killing Cupid_ - which has been slowly creeping up behind - is now at #3!

For those unaware of their background, neither of them have a history in trade publishing (like many self-publishers, they couldn't crack the system). They only self-published for the first time in February, and _Catch Your Death_ was only released in April.

They have now sold 20,000 books since February, 17,500 of those in June alone. Staggering.

For the full story:
http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2...ory-in-the-uk/


----------



## Alex Sinclair

http://sinclairbooks.blogspot.com/ - I have authors CK Webb & DJ Weaver introducing people to their new book, Cruelty to Innocents: The 911 Abductions, at my blog today. Stop by and check out the amazing reviews.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

MaryPat Hyland is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: MaryPat Hyland


----------



## bnapier

Yes.  A look back at how I was quietly rather productive this year...and how I'm using it to motivate myself:

www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com


----------



## Al Schneider

Today's Indie Book Lounge Author Interview is with Mike Dennis

Thanks to everyone who responded to the interview. There is a backlog for featured interview on the front page of the site that extends to the end of August. Interviews were entered in the order received.

You can see ALL of the author interviews here!


----------



## Beth Groundwater

Today on my blog I posted about "A Busy, Long Weekend!" coming up with a signing at the Monument, CO Art Walk event this evening, followed by a red carpet weekend in Salida, CO being feted as the FIBArk Parade VIP. I've got my magnetic signs and I know how to use them!

Other recent blog posts include:
An Interview in the Salida Citizen
We Have a Weiner!

Read them all at: http://bethgroundwater.blogspot.com/


----------



## Decon

I posted a subject that many authors seem to avoid by turning a blind eye to it.

*US v UK English Language Translation, eBooks: Do authors and ePublishers care about the readers' experience*

I'll never win the argument with authors, but it may win me a few friends with readers... possibly.

http://declanconner.com/2011/06/15/language-translation-ebooks-do-authors-and-epublishers-care-about-the-readers%e2%80%99-experience/


----------



## daringnovelist

Today I posted another part of my series on search engines and publishing: How To Stop Worrying and Love the Algorithm - more on Search Engines. (This one contains a little French Canadian story about being stuck in a pile of crap....)

Camille


----------



## lvcabbie

Did two things to my blog yesterday:
Renamed it from "Where to?" to "A Soldier's Stories" - I think that's far more apt for the contents.
And, I posted the Army's Daily Dozen Calisthenics anyone can use anywhere at any time. No special equipment. And, if you want to add a little more muscle, use some light hand weights.

All comments appreciated.

http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


----------



## anne_holly

Trying to figure out what you are when you aren't self-published or signed with a traditional:

http://anneholly.blogspot.com/2011/06/help-another-identity-crisis.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

A new blog entry on the rain we've been getting here in Halifax...

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2011/06/15/submarine-weather/


----------



## DDScott

_Nothin' beats treating readers to "great books for great prices"!_

And *the ultimate reward for authors is...getting Amazon Reviews like this one...where a reader thinks your latest release - THUG GUARD - is the "Jason Bourne of comedic capers"!!*!

Here's the scoop:

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/d-d-scott-writes-jason-bourne-of.html

This is why writers write...to make readers and fans luuuvvv a book sooo much they encourage others to read it too!

And thanks again, Jeff Lee, for this incredible review!!! U rock!!!


----------



## JenniferS.

My first interview is up today on indieebooks.blogspot.com!


----------



## John Hartness

My latest pricing opinion - subject to change with the wind -http://johnhartness.com/2011/06/15/another-pricing-post-yeah-i-know/


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

I just posted on story patterns: What KIND Of Story Is It? at http://screenwritingtricks.com


----------



## Alex Owens

Just posted a review of our own Caedem Marquez's THE GIRL IN THE COFFEE SHOP on my site 

http://quirkygurl.com/2011/06/16/the-girl-in-the-coffee-shop-by-caedem-marquez-book-review/


----------



## Robert Clear

The wonder that is the mobile dressing room:
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/06/mobile-dressing-room.html


----------



## Ripley

I posted about a very memorable early book and asked the question: Which book made you a reader?


----------



## Ty Johnston

I recently started a 100-part series about websites that should be of help to fiction writers with their craft and career. I'm only up to No. 15 so far, but I add a new post every couple of days. The most recent post is here:

http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2011/06/100-sites-for-fiction-writers-15-holly.html


----------



## daringnovelist

For the Friday Interview, Nancy Lynn Jarvis stopped by to talk about a character she drew from real life.

Camille


----------



## Patty Jansen

I posted an interview with Singapore writer Joyce Chng, who has an interesting take on the werewolf trope. Read it here:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2011/06/17/sff-writers-in-singapore-interview-with-joyce-chng/


----------



## KeriStevens

Jade Lee got me started as a romance reader and writer, although I'm pretty sure she had no clue she was doing so: http://www.everybodyneedsalittleromance.com.


----------



## Robert Clear

Recycling: Mother Nature's latest weapon against humanity
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/06/recycling-mother-natures-latest-weapon.html


----------



## 41419

Today I have an extra-special guest post from blogger extraordinaire Margo Lerwill - one of the brains behind Wicked & Tricksy, and author of the feisty, Norse-themed urban fantasy short _Dis_.

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/06/17/a-journey-of-a-million-steps-guest-post-by-margo-lerwill-author-of-dis/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I blather on about what it means to be a fan: Bruins Win. Fans Go Wild.


----------



## Andre Jute

Surviving the cruelest interrogators of all
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1397


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo!

I wrote about character development this morning. Apparently, the protagonist of my new book should only drink beer or a bold, red wine when choosing an alcoholic beverage...Riesling was declared "out of character" by my writers group. I think they were right.

http://stevenkonkoly.com/2011/06/17/what-a-character-would-do/


----------



## R. Doug

Well, we're in Santa Fe today. From Wednesday afternoon to yesterday afternoon we were in Taos: Taos-From the Gorge to Gorging at Orlando's


----------



## TLH

Burt Reynolds, Eddie Murphy and more. Author Tom Hamling has come out with a coffee table book of celebrity cover albums. He talks about in my latest, Interview with a Mad Author. http://wp.me/p1iJRr-88


----------



## Colin Taber

I blogged about how busy I am at the moment chasing things up and such in relation to the launch of my second book. I went onto talk about how I'm usuing my off time to work out the details of my next projects, including a loose outline for my release schedule for 2012.

http://colintaber.livejournal.com/22967.html

I really need to do something chattier..


----------



## Guest

My most recent post was on Tuesday:

http://mikeattebery.com/post/6533957041/scribbles


----------



## 13500

Today, Flash Fiction Fridays is privileged to showcase a lovely story by award-winning flash fiction author Sharon Cupp Pennington.

Please check it out at:
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## Mark Feggeler

A new blog about the gifts children make for their parents.

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/06/snaily-oh-my-snaily.html


----------



## JRTomlin

I just announced The Battle of Stirling Bridge Giveaway on my my blog at: http://jeannetomlin.blogspot.com/2011/06/battle-of-stirling-bridge-day-giveaway.html

Prizes include Amazon Gift Cards.


----------



## William Meikle

Must resist the urge to footer about (that's an old Scots term meaning fiddling with something without any particular purpose or goal in mind.)

My new blog is all done and completely ported to my domain, I have a newsletter service set up (see link above the blog) and I've set up a range of subscription options to the blog itself.

http://williammeikle.com/wp/

I've also added a "recent blog history" box to my website and ported over the last year's worth of blog posts from Blogger.

And the website has been brought up to date with recent book and story news.

That's enough tech to be going on with for today.

And now&#8230;. beer!


----------



## Not Here

Just posted _Why I review and what it means._ In this I talk about what got me into reviewing, why I focus only on indie books and the meaning behind the structure of my reviews.

My indie, my tea and me
www.lastdraftediting.com/reviews/


----------



## 4dprefect

Interview with top Doctor Who and children's author, Justin Richards, who just recently independently published a book of his on Kindle and kindly agreed to answer a few questions.

http://prefectjournal.blogspot.com/2011/06/continuing-our-semi-irregular.html

SAF


----------



## CaitLondon

Posted a couple days ago and even lined one up ahead of time, so proud  I'm going to try to keep ahead.

http://caitlondon.blogspot.com/2011/06/backstory-basket-makers-wife.html


----------



## JRainey

Mad Gods by Athanasios is the Paranormal Indie of the Day on my blog.  http://bit.ly/kv0kk3


----------



## Sean Thomas Fisher

I recently posted Rob Zombie's new commercial for Woolite. Please watch and stop torturing your clothes. If not for me, do it for your socks...

Check it out at http://fishblogwash.blogspot.com/


----------



## samanthawarren

Based on a post I saw recently, I'm going to start hosting an Indie Book of the Month on my blog. This month's book: Knight Errant.
http://mariytasmusings.blogspot.com/2011/06/indie-book-of-month-june-knight-errant.html


----------



## tim290280

I've been reading a lot of graphic novels this year so it was time I reviewed them:
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-graphic-novelscomicswhateve.html


----------



## 41419

There are a lot of myths surrounding self-publishing, and part of the mission of this blog is to try and dispel them.

One of the most common myths is that if you self-publish you will never make any money. Today, I show that if you examine the assumptions behind this, it all falls apart.

*Self-Publishing Myth #1: You Will Never Make Any Money*

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/06/18/self-publishing-myth-1-you-will-never-make-any-money/


----------



## Ripley

I just posted about Lozenges to Cure the Flu.


----------



## Skate

Am I mad? Are you mad? Will you admit it?  

http://kates-scribbles.blogspot.com/2011/06/there-are-voices-in-my-head.html


----------



## anne_holly

Excerpt Sunday! Wheee!

http://anneholly.blogspot.com/2011/06/excerpt-sunday-nano-project-2010-in.html


----------



## lvcabbie

Just announced signing a publishing contract for my novel - SONORA SYMPHONY.
Includes a blurb for the book and an excerpt.
In the next few days, I'll post to American Indians myths that are in the novel.

Drop in and enjoy.

http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


----------



## Grace Elliot

JUST UP! New blog post - 'Pidgeon Fancier - some bird-related historical trivial.'

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/06/pidgeon-fancier-bird-related-historical.html


----------



## Bob Mayer

Posted on reaching the point of averaging over 1,000 ebook sales a day and how I did it at Write It Forward:
http://writeitforward.wordpress.com/


----------



## Mel Comley

I put a tribute up for my grandfather on my blog today for Father's Day. My own father walked out on me when I was 3 and my grandfather was always there for me, until the day he died.


----------



## daringnovelist

This summer, I'm blogging the process of creating a cover from scratch (i.e. with my own artwork, etc.) It's an extended series, because it goes into the thought and theory behind certain things, as well as my misadventures in learning new skills, etc. That's every Tuesday.

But since a lot of people don't know about how applications like Photoshop work, I am throwing in an Introduction to Photoshop Layers. This is not a how to so much as a "what they are, and what they do" kind of post.

Camille


----------



## Iain Rowan

Apart from the latest in the series of interviews with writers that I've mentioned already here, recent posts include a free short story to download, and some original flash fiction.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

I blogged about life in the trenches in the battle for ebook sales: http://shaunjeffrey.blogspot.com/2011/06/self-publishing-view-from-trenches.html


----------



## Guest

Sure have. Please check it out:

www.mikeattebery.com


----------



## Ripley

I posted A Father's Day Celebration.


----------



## Coral Moore

I put up a review of Katie Salidas' _Immortalis Carpe Noctem_. http://www.chaosandinsanity.com/1026/review-of-immortalis-carpe-noctem/ Stop by and say hi to Katie, there's a free copy of the book in it for one lucky commenter.


----------



## 13500

I wrote about a few words that should ding a little bell in your head to remind you to double-check them on "Editing for Grammarphobes" today for Bibliophilic Blather.

http://karenwojcikbernern.blogspot.com


----------



## 41419

*You Never Know When Your Promo Seeds Will Blossom*

There is an old adage that half the money you spend on advertising is wasted but the problem is you never know which half. I think with social media the percentage which is effective is more like 10%.

I see it like a farmer scattering a mystery bag of seeds in a wide open field. You don't know which ones will take, and which will get eaten by birds. And you never know when they will blossom.

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/06/20/you-never-know-when-your-promo-seeds-will-blossom/


----------



## Marcin Wrona

A review of the director's cut of Kingdom of Heaven.

It's definitely better than the theatrical version.


----------



## R. Doug

A pictorial continuation of last week's trip to Northern New Mexico. This time it's Santa Fe.


----------



## Robert Clear

Happy birthday, I suppose (a.k.a. the art of the humbug):
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/06/happy-birthday-i-suppose.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I scold myself for being too impressed with my own reviews: Vanity, Thy Name Is Author


----------



## DDScott

_Today - at The WG2E _ - it's all about...

*Ebook Sales: How To Track Your Indie Epub Sales*

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/ebook-sales-how-to-track-your-indie-epub-sales

We'd luuuvvv to have your thoughts on if and how you track your Ebooks Sales...


----------



## garryg

Just some musings today... Franchising and Merchandising&#8230;


----------



## JRainey

Tips for Giveaway Virgins.  http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/06/why-giveaways-are-your-friend-tips-for.html


----------



## EGranfors

Today! Sharing the link for my book's "fame" on http://dailycheapreads.com/junior/


----------



## William Meikle

What next?
http://williammeikle.com/wp/2011/06/what-next/


----------



## Jon Mac

Step by Step Scrivener to Kindle Tutorial:
http://mythikimagination.blogspot.com/2011/06/step-by-step-scrivener-to-kindle.html


----------



## Daisy Dexter Dobbs

*Dear Gratitude Journal: Thanks for the Nightmare*

http://daisydexterdobbs.blogspot.com/2011/06/dear-gratitude-journal-thanks-for.html

Careful...this post is terribly scary for writers! :-o


----------



## KatieKlein

G. P. Ching is today's YA Indie Spotlight!
http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/06/ya-indie-spotlight-g-p-ching.html


----------



## John Y. Jones

Pricing One's E-Book.

http://buddhasrelics.blogspot.com/2011/06/pricing.html


----------



## Mark Feggeler

New blog post about getting older, and children who don't care.

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/06/getting-older.html


----------



## Ripley

I posted about a very important, and scary, topic: Vaccines are a victim of their own success.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Five thoughts about writer publicity:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2011/06/21/five-thoughts-about-writer-publicity/


----------



## daringnovelist

Another post in my "Creating The Cover" series. In this one, I use Photoshop's layers to break down the picture and plan my attack.

Camille


----------



## Not Here

Just reviewed this really witty tongue-in-cheek science fiction short story about the last men on Earth called _Not With a Bang_ by A. Andrew Tantia.

My indie, my tea and me
www.lastdraftediting.com/reviews/


----------



## tim290280

I've posted my review of Matthew Reilly's Six Sacred Stones novel.
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-six-sacred-stones-matthew.html

No-one does the fast paced thriller better than Reilly.


----------



## JRainey

An interview with Melissa A. Smith, author of Cloud Nine on Independent Paranormal: http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/06/interview-with-melissa-smith-author-of.html


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Sugar and spice, but sometimes dead mice: on female characters in fantasy.


----------



## mikelewis

The lure of promotion:

http://mikelewis.info/books/2011/06/the-lure-of-promotion/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Jess C. Scott is my Indie Author of the Day today:  For/From Indie Authors: Jess C. Scott


----------



## Guest

I reviewed the alternate history novel "Kaiserfront" in English and in German.
http://warreview.blogspot.com/

As for the quality of the novel? Well, here's a hint: the title for the German review is "Bleach for you brain"...


----------



## Bilinda Ní Siodacaín

I posted to mine just today "My Dad My Hero and his battle with Cancer Inspired My Characters" 
http://bilindanisiodacain.blogspot.com/

In it I talk about how watching my dad fight to survive cancer inspired the characters I write now in my books.


----------



## Al Schneider

*Today's Indie Author Interview:*

Caroline Farrell


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

New blog post! How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love My Hair http://samulraney.blogspot.com


----------



## harpwriter

Snow on Midsummer's Day: http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/06/midsummers-day-st-bees.html which includes a bloghop giveaway of an amazon.com giftcard, and http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/06/kelvin-o-ralph-on-time-travel.html Kelvin O'Ralph on time travel, which includes a giveaway of his e-books.


----------



## bnapier

New post up relaying my experiences as a guest poetry editor.  Also, some bits and pieces about current projects:

www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com


----------



## Julia March

New blog post on reviews and evaluations.

http://www.juliamarch.com/2011/06/21/reviews-and-evaluations/


----------



## 41419

Yesterday, John Locke was announced as the eight author to sell 1 million Kindle e-books, and the first self-publisher. On the same day, he released a new book, _*How I Sold 1 Million eBooks in 5 Months!*_

I bought the book, and read it. It might not be what you think. Here's my take:

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/06/21/john-locke-sells-a-million-books-then-tells-the-world-how-he-did-it/


----------



## SheaMacLeod

Devils, Charlie Daniels Band, and James Rollins: http://sheamacleod.wordpress.com/2011/06/21/get-your-party-on/


----------



## Alex Sinclair

The highly popular, Book of the Month, is coming to an end and today we featured exclusive excerpts from two fantastic authors, Richard Castra & Mark Adair. Stop by Sinclair Books to have a look inside their brilliant books.

http://sinclairbooks.blogspot.com/


----------



## John Y. Jones

My other blog is about parenting and education. This one's about standardized testing, a huge pet peeve of mine.

http://idiotproofchild.blogspot.com/2011/06/standardized-testing-where-grass-is.html


----------



## JETaylor

I had Deborah Riley-Magnus on my blog yesterday and she's giving away a ecopy of her book to one lucky commentor!

http://jetaylor75.blogspot.com/2011/06/manic-monday-giveaway-with-deborah.html


----------



## Amyshojai

Two recent ones of interest to the Kindle crowd:

The Devil Made Me Do It! (James Rollins...pets & more...he is a veterinarian, ya know)
http://amyshojai.com/2011/06/20/monday-mentions-the-devil-made-me-do-it/

Kindle-ization DIY Part #5
http://amyshojai.com/2011/06/21/tuesday-tips-kindle-ization-5-formating-for-kindle/


----------



## AnnetteL

Help a military family get a Flat Daddy. Read up on my latest Flat Daddy military family. We need just a few more donations to get them something so small that makes such a huge difference:

http://blog.annettelyon.com/2011/06/flat-daddy-family-5.html


----------



## John Y. Jones

Blog post on why I priced my e-book the way I did.

http://buddhasrelics.blogspot.com/2011/06/picking-price_21.html

ETA - formatting error meant I had to re-post it. Apologies for any inconvenience.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I'm researching a new project, and did a blog about how close we really are to developing artificial minds:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2011/06/22/how-close-are-we-to-developing-artificial-minds/


----------



## Colin Taber

I'm trying to get my blogging into a habit, and an orderly habit at that!

Today's post outlines a regular schedule of topics I'll cover (three times a week), including in following my adventures in online advertising for my titles. I have a long and successful history with Facebook ads and will detail that over coming Mondays (with actual data), just as I will do the same with a trial of advertising on Goodreads.

http://colintaber.livejournal.com/23395.html


----------



## garryg

Harry Potter, Twilight and the forgotten 'Dark Matter'  A blog about my continued musings on the current YA market.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I report on a disturbing experience with an Amazon Discussion Board thread yesterday: Romance Novels & Rape: Stuff I Didn't Want to Know


----------



## 13500

It's a Release Day Party today on my blog. I am celebrating the paperback release of _A Whisper to a Scream_. Stop by and leave a comment for the chance to win a paperback or Kindle copy of the book.
    

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## R. Doug

A pictorial guide to one of my favorite Santa Fe gourmet restaurants: The Old House


----------



## DDScott

*Do you have any questions for the newest Kindle Million Club Member - John Locke?!*

_He's hangin' out with us at The WG2E today:_

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/wg2e-big-time-congrats-to-john-locke-the-newest-kindle-million-club-member

_Oh, and he's also got a literally LMAO anecdote on today's Moose Bar:_

http://amoosewalkedintoabar.blogspot.com/2011/06/guest-blogger-john-locke.html

C'mon and join the John Locke Rocks Parties!!!


----------



## 41419

One of the many things that fascinate me about digital publishing are the new possibilities afforded to writers. Traditionally, publishing has been wary of all sorts of stuff - short novels, short stories, longer novels, novellas, and poetry.

However, the rise of digital publishing combined with the ability of the author to go direct to retailers such as Amazon (or even sell direct to the reader) has opened up new possibilities for writers.

Today, I got a chance to speak to digital poet and fantasy novelist Stephen Drennon, who is enjoying this new freedom to experiment with all kinds of things.

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/06/22/interview-with-digital-poet-fantasy-novelist-stephen-r-drennon/


----------



## Ripley

I posted my second in the series on the science behind _Dormant_. The first was about the flu and this one is about time travel. I'm something of an expert on the former, but I struggle to wrap my brain around the physics of the latter. Let me know if it doesn't make sense.

http://www.jimiripley.com/2011/06/time-travel-science-behind-dormant.html


----------



## John Hartness

A girl I went to high school with died last night from leukemia. She left behind three kids under ten years old. I'm


Spoiler



pissed


.

http://johnhartness.com/2011/06/22/screw-cancer-you-can-help/


----------



## Joel Arnold

I just started a new blog! I hope you'll come on over and check out my first post - Why Horror?

http://authorjoelarnold.blogspot.com


----------



## Robert Clear

Tea time again. And here's how to brew the ultimate cuppa:
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/06/ultimate-cuppa.html


----------



## JRainey

So, a vampire, a werewolf and a ghost walk into a bar... http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/06/so-vampire-werewolf-and-ghost-walk-into.html


----------



## Guest

Latest post just went up. Topic: The Power of Self-Loathing As a Writing Tool:

http://mikeattebery.com/post/6804969467/i-disgust-me


----------



## daringnovelist

The last in my series on SEO and fiction publishing: How Readers Find Books (these days). This mainly focuses on the fact that Google and its kind help readers find even books they aren't looking for, and writers they've never heard of.

Camille


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Yesterday, I posted an interesting and informative write up on Selecting the best mailing lists for direct mail marketing.

Please join this newbie as a friend or follow on my blog:
http://sandyharper.blogspot.com/


----------



## garryg

Today I posted this: How do you keep track of your stories&#8230;


----------



## JenniferS.

Just posted up an interview with our very own Maria Rachel Hooley, author of _October Breezes_! Check it out! [urlhttp://jennifersnydersblog.blogspot.com/2011/06/interview-with-maria-rachel-hooley.html][/url]


----------



## JenniferS.

Well that link did not work...check out my blog...http://jennifersnydersblog.blogspot.com.


----------



## JRainey

http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/06/paranormal-indie-of-day-cameo-assassin.html

Dawn McCullough White's _Cameo the Assassin _ is the Paranormal Indie of the Day on my blog!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

It's Fiesta here in Gloucester so my blog today is a collection of photos, video, links and the live web cam: It's Fiesta! Viva San Pietro!!!

Buona Fiesta, everyone. Viva San Pietro!


----------



## D Girard Watson

Today's post is on the psychology of reading and writing pronouns:

http://dgirardwatson.com/journal/2011/6/22/the-problem-with-pronouns.html


----------



## CaitLondon

I just posted about Branding: Help or Hurt

http://tiny.cc/ohcjh


----------



## jabeard

I interview Kelvin O'Ralph as part of a blog tour for his new paranormal romance, LS: The beginning.


----------



## AnnaM

I recently blogged on how to add your book cover to your kindle ebook

http://www.annamurrayauthor.blogspot.com


----------



## Ripley

I need feedback on an element in my WIP. This is partly a way to get my readers involved, but I would really welcome the writer take on it too. Please visit and vote/comment!

Help shape my book: Would news stories enhance the storytelling in Dormant?


----------



## ChrisHoward

I posted three different sized desktop wallpaper images from the cover art of my new book Teller.

http://the0phrastus.typepad.com/the0phrastus/2011/06/tarot-wallpaper.html










Chris


----------



## Joel Arnold

My newest post (on my brand-spankin' new blog) - this one on that Stephen King fella.

http://authorjoelarnold.blogspot.com/2011/06/on-stephen-king.html


----------



## GayleC

I keep my blog fairly up to date and try to post a couple of times a week, if not more. I don't always post here because I think people might go, "yeah, yeah, another post from that crazy dame." But this week I had a Big Fat Aha moment about being an Independent, Rogue, Maverick, Self-pubbed Author.

http://gaylecarline.blogspot.com/2011/06/dragging-my-feet-until-i-jumped.html

Does anyone else feel like this, or is it just me?


----------



## SBJones

I updated my blog today. It focused on publishing my first book, to time management for the second one.

http://www.TheEternalGateway.com


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

This week's Featured Author at the Cozy Corner is Traci Hohenstein, author of Burn Out. Drop on by and check out a sample and an interview with Traci on the Chair to Chair Interview Page.
http://thecozycornerreadingroom.blogspot.com


----------



## TiffanyTurner

I posted an interview with Indie Children's Author, Lindsay Buroker, and reviewed her book, _Goblin Brothers Adventures._ Got to get the message out to start everyone's summer reading, esp. the kids.

Interview for Lindsay Buroker
http://crystalkeeper.wordpress.com/2011/06/20/interview-with-lindsay-buroker-author-of-goblin-brothers-adventures

Review of Book
http://crystalkeeper.wordpress.com/2011/06/14/summer-reading-for-the-goblin-in-your-life


----------



## John Y. Jones

A brief word about Pottermore and Rowling's decision to self-publish.

http://buddhasrelics.blogspot.com/2011/06/jk-rowling-to-self-publish-her-harry.html


----------



## deanfromaustralia

"Lost from Myself" - new post up at Dean from Australia


----------



## CraigInOregon

You bet I have... I posted about closing out Round 2 of ROW 80!


----------



## R. Doug

My latest rant against former FAA Administrator Marion C. Blakey, and the absolute morons who thought her total mismanagement of the FAA was worthy of an award: "I'm Not Happy"


----------



## Keith B. Darrell

I just blogged news of a Special Introductory Sale. To introduce readers to the second book in the _Halos and Horns_ series,* And A Child Shall Lead Them*, the first book in the series, *Paved With Good Intentions* has been placed on sale at a special introductory price of only 99 cents for the rest of June. I dropped the price from $2.99 at the start of the month but didn't announce it on my blog until now. I want to compare pre-reduction sales volume with the unannounced price drop and with the advertisement on the blog to see what effect, if any, price has on sales, and what effect, if any, my blog has on sales.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

K.P. Williams is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: K.P. Williams


----------



## Arthur Slade

A blog post about using Bookscan, Amazon, & NovelRank to measure a surge in book sales: http://ow.ly/5p8mN


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo!

Blogged about a nice review I found digging through Amazon. For my book, of course.

http://stevenkonkoly.com/2011/06/24/if-you-dont-have-anything-nice-to-say/


----------



## 13500

Flash Fiction Fridays is going to take a fun turn for the month of July. I'm going to post the Top Five flash pieces that received the most hits over the past 10 months. It starts next week. I discuss that, as well as announce Wednesday's giveaway winners. Was it you?
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## Al Schneider

Today's Indie Book Lounge interview is with Donna Butler, author of Clutter and Manifesting Daddy.


----------



## Ripley

This one is time-sensitive, so check it out now if you love book-related tshirts.

Shirt.Woot Love for Book Lovers: News for book-loving geeks.


----------



## Todd Russell

I blog/announced the title for my debut horror novel


----------



## SheaMacLeod

Vampire Assassins and the Samba Queen: http://sheamacleod.wordpress.com/2011/06/24/friday-farrago-vampire-assassins-and-the-samba-queen/


----------



## KatieKlein

Happenings in the YA World: http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/06/ya-news.html


----------



## Guest

A short opinion piece on blurring the line between fact and fiction:

http://vhfolland.blogspot.com/2011/06/blurred-line-fact-and-fiction.html


----------



## Guest

My advice. Unplug and take the weekend off:

http://mikeattebery.com/post/6869863974/unplug


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Yes, I did yesterday. I just started and am quite lonely there. Join me.
http://sandyharper.blogspot.com/


----------



## BrentNichols

I just blogged about Joe Vasicek and Genesis Earth. Man, that guy is GOOD.

http://brentnichols.blogspot.com/


----------



## Julia March

Review of _Ten Thousand Saints_ by Eleanor Henderson.


----------



## Robert Clear

The bliss of not having to interact with other humans:
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/06/dont-talk-to-me.html


----------



## marshacanham

I blogged for three days about Choices...the choices we make in writing and in publishing.

www.marshacanham.wordpress.com


----------



## JETaylor

http://jetaylor75.blogspot.com/2011/06/dishing-it-up-with-marcus-sakey.html

Marcus Sakey's on my blog today - swing in and say hi!


----------



## daringnovelist

I interviewed mystery writer Elizabeth Craig in my series about secondary characters. She tells us about an eccentric sidekick, and how she balances out the story.

Camille


----------



## JRainey

Cameo and the Highwayman by Dawn McCullough White is the Paranormal Indie of the Day at my blog: http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/06/paranormal-indie-of-day-cameo-and.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I reaveal my recipe for low-carb strawberry-blueberry-hazelnut-coconut pancakes: Low-Carb Pancakes: Are You Kidding Me?


----------



## 41419

There is some argument about whether JK Rowling has moved into self-publishing or not. A closer look at the deal makes it quite clear.

*JK Rowling Really Is Self-Publishing:*

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/06/25/jk-rowling-really-is-self-publishing-a-closer-look/


----------



## samanthawarren

I posted about how I come up with outlines for my longer novels.
http://www.mariytasmusings.com/2011/06/creating-simple-outline.html


----------



## JRTomlin

I posted some musings on what we should reveal of our own beliefs in twitter and blogs:

http://jeannetomlin.blogspot.com/2011/06/im-author-not-politician.html

Edit: I'm giving what I said in that post a lot of thought. If our politics are strongly held, SHOULD we let potential readers know what they are? Or is that politicizing ourselves needlessly?


----------



## DelilahFawkes

I posted two steamy samples today on my blog for Sample Sunday!  There's an excerpt from YES, PROFESSOR and HIT THE SHOWERS (bdsm and menage, respectively.)

Check 'em out!

http://delilahfawkes.wordpress.com/2011/06/26/sample-sunday-a-taste-of-yes-professor-and-hit-the-showers/


----------



## tim290280

My first word of the day post: paraprosdokian.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/06/word-of-day-paraprosdokian.html


----------



## Will Granger

My thoughts on how my blog is similar to J.K. Rowling's Pottermore idea:
http://anabarauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/shameless-comparison-to-pottermore.html


----------



## daringnovelist

I posted my update for my first day in the Clarion Write-A-Thon. 1500+ words. Plus some thoughts about recasting a secondary character.

Camille


----------



## Mel Comley

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html

This week I have an interview with Michael Wallace on my blog.


----------



## 41419

A mixed bag today with news that James Bond is switching agents and traditional short story markets are in rude health, but the big question of the day is this:

*Are Big Publishers Losing The Battle For The Big Backlists?*

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/06/27/are-big-publishers-losing-the-battle-for-the-big-backlists/


----------



## aaronpolson

This post has nothing to do with writing (well, sort of--everything I do has _something _to do with writing), but I am covered in mud:

Getting Dirty


----------



## 13500

Ode to Summer today on "Editing for Grammarphobes." When is the word capitalized? What about the other words associated with it, like sunbathe? One word or two?

Stop by for a quick reference. http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## anne_holly

*Editing Demon #3: The Passive Voice*

This is the first in a series of three posts about my major editing needs - the three bad habits that follow me from WIP to WIP, that I have to consciously read for in editing, and which my editors still inevitably have to smack me for. I am working on them, but bad habits are hard to break - especially when, half the time, you don't realize you are doing them, and your grasp on how/why you are wrong is hazy at best because they feel so natural to you.

The first is the compulsive use of the passive voice/tense.

Read more at:
http://anneholly.blogspot.com/2011/06/editing-demon-3-passive-voice.html


----------



## ChrisHoward

I just posted about updating the iPad app for my Seaborn Trilogy to a "universal app" that will work with both iPhones/iPod Touch and iPad. Hoping to complete the development by the end of the week and have it in the store sometime in the next two weeks.

http://the0phrastus.typepad.com/the0phrastus/2011/06/seaborn-universal-app-thats-an-app-for-iphone-and-ipad-.html

Here's my original post on the app--which I've designed as a book platform for authors:
http://the0phrastus.typepad.com/the0phrastus/2010/09/seaborn-ipad-app-available-in-itunes.html

Chris


----------



## Nathan Lowell

Robin challenged her readers to write a post about why they do what they do. 

It took me a while, but I finally posted it yesterday.


----------



## Robert Clear

Writing the Greek gods to life:
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/06/writing-gods-to-life.html


----------



## R. Doug

I'll be doing a series of photography hints and tips this week-Monday (today), Wednesday, and Friday. Today's blog is on the single most important and often used filter you can carry with you for outdoor photography: Talk Radio isn't the only things that's Polarizing.


----------



## D Girard Watson

My dental hygienist taught me the importance of subtext and I blogged about it here:

http://dgirardwatson.com/journal/2011/6/27/subtext-or-things-i-learned-at-the-dentist.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Mystery and Manners: The Key to Telling a Story


----------



## Joel Arnold

In which I talk about how a 120-mile canoe trip influenced my writing:

http://authorjoelarnold.blogspot.com/2011/06/120-miles-in-canoe.html


----------



## Michael Kingswood

Ok, I'll play. This is a couple days old, but what the heck.

Konrath linked to an independent bookstore's blog, where he posted an interchange between himself and a writer who's next book's coming out through an Amazon imprint. The bookseller went on at length about his reasons for never selling a book from those imprints, and I find his logic highly flawed. My thoughts here:

http://michaelkingswood.com/2011/06/23/cutting-off-your-nose-to-spite-your-face/


----------



## Bob Mayer

Posted today at Write It Forward on the Harlequin news:
*Harlequin, author royalty rates, non-compete: Business reality but is it smart?*
http://writeitforward.wordpress.com/


----------



## Sarah Fawkes

A post today about the debate (especially in Indie publishing) about the importance of editors and revision: 
It doesn't smell like roses, folks...


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I just posted about a double-review/interview I recently landed with Sue McLarty (Cookie's Book Club) on KindleObsessed. If you're looking for reviews and/or interviews, I highly recommend you get in touch with her.


----------



## Andre Jute

I got bored with being patronized and abused by zero-talent clowns whose excuse is that they're "doing literary fiction". So I investigated some of their more obnoxious proponents, and describe my results in a four part blog post:

1. Virginia Woolf: Suicide chic. http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1454
2. The enemies of society assault Literature. Virginia Woof spins in her grave.

3. Ersatz. Fake. Not Virginia Woolf. Not within a thousand miles.

4. Come back Virginia Woolf. All is forgiven.

Navigate the "literary fiction"/Virginia Woolf articles at http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1499


----------



## Guest

Quick post today:

http://mikeattebery.com/post/6986737772/getting-closer


----------



## John Y. Jones

How I fight writer's block - hint: by not believing in it - and why I don't count words.

http://buddhasrelics.blogspot.com/2011/06/words-count.html


----------



## trickaduu

Howdy folks!

Recently blogged about an interesting offer I got while DJing at a club in LA...

Two Girls And A Carrot&#8230; http://trickaduu.com/2011/06/19/no-****-very-sexual/


----------



## Bryan Cohen

I did a two part post about how I set up and ran my first blog tour:

http://www.build-creative-writing-ideas.com/blog-tour.html

http://www.build-creative-writing-ideas.com/blog-tour-2.html

And here's a post about that blog tour:

http://www.build-creative-writing-ideas.com/may-2011-blog-tour.html


----------



## Ripley

I wrote two new blogs since my last post here.

Scarlet Fever Outbreak of Antibiotic-Resistant Strain

Short Story Review: The Girl in the Coffee Shop, by Caedem Marquez


----------



## SJCress

I'm told that, as a writer, I'm supposed to blog. It's what "they" say...

It isn't much yet, I still have a 8-5 job and a bunch of projects to write/edit/submit/etc, so time is a precious commodity and blogging isn't high on the list at this time. Sigh. And I'm just not a "journal-y" type person, never have been. But...I'm trying


----------



## kellymcclymer

SCiofalo said:


> I'm told that, as a writer, I'm supposed to blog. It's what "they" say...
> 
> It isn't much yet, I still have a 8-5 job and a bunch of projects to write/edit/submit/etc, so time is a precious commodity and blogging isn't high on the list at this time. Sigh. And I'm just not a "journal-y" type person, never have been. But...I'm trying


Just so you don't make yourself crazy, try to aim for once a week, use a picture, and don't feel you need to write a lot. I follow a lot of blogs, and the most successful ones just give you a flavor of who the writer is (IMO).

I have learned that scheduling posts is a great sanity-saving tool. It isn't always possible, but for reviews or non-timely insights into writing, you can write three posts, schedule one a week, and be ahead.


----------



## kellymcclymer

Yay! I posted my final post in the 50 Day Wedding Promotion! I posted last night at just before midnight. What a crazy ride that was. I didn't make enough sales to completely finance the wedding (as if), but here are the highlights:

I started the promotion with The Fairy Tale Bride at a ranking in the 70,000s. This morning, it was ranked 104.

I started the promotion with only two books in the series up. Now there are four, with a fifth soon on its way.

I hoped to make $1,000 in sales. I made 3x that.

I started the promotion thinking I had a lot to learn about self-promotion. I ended *knowing* I need to learn a lot more.

I started the promotion wondering if I could find 50 things to write about. I ended having done so. Woo hoo!

NOTE: I do *not* recommend a 50 day straight promotion. At least take the weekends off.


----------



## Bryan Cohen

Dear Kelly, 

Just read your post. Congratulations on the successful promotion! That's quite a sales jump and it's very impressive. Your dad would definitely be proud of you. 

Sincerely, 
Bryan


----------



## Skate

I posted about the interpretation of what an artist 'means' in their painting or what author 'means' in their book. 

[URL=http://kates-scribbles.blogspot.com/2011/06/what-does-it-mean]http://kates-scribbles.blogspot.com/2011/06/what-does-it-mean.html[/url]


----------



## aaronpolson

I've spent the better part of summer with home improvements, so it's nice to share a little writing news:

"What Julie's Dad Doesn't Know" Live at Every Day Fiction

or go straight to the story "What Julie's Dad Doesn't Know"


----------



## JRainey

I just interviewed Katie Salidas, author of the Immortalis series and fellow Kindleboarder, on Independent Paranormal.  http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/06/interview-with-katie-salidas-author-of.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Gayle Carline is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Gayle Carline


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Latest blog post about modern technology: "Want I Was Askew For"

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/06/want-i-was-askew-for.html


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/06/midsummers-day-st-bees.html

The story of St. Bee's Parish, and how it was founded by an Irish princess running away from an arranged marriage. She was promised whatever land lay under snow on midsummer's day.


----------



## 41419

*Major US Agency Moves Into Publishing. Or Do They?*

It seems like the big news stories are coming every day now. That's what happens when you combine the disruptive power of the internet with a revolutionary change like digital self-publishing.

In an announcement that is sure to cause some surprise, Dystel & Goderich - agents for Barack Obama, Judge Judy, John Locke, Joy Bauer, David Morell, and Richard Dreyfuss - have announced a move into publishing. Or have they?

First, I want to look at what this actually is, and then I will examine whether it is a good idea or not.

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/06/28/major-us-agency-moves-into-publishing-or-do-they/


----------



## JRTomlin

It's unusual for me, but I broke my usual rule about only reviewing indies to review Liz Murray's memoir, Breaking Dark. I think this is a book with an important message.

http://jeannetomlin.blogspot.com/2011/06/review-breaking-night-by-liz-murray.html


----------



## DDScott

*Here's a superfab fun Sneak Peek at the new setting for my next Cozy Cash Mystery - LIP GLOCK - which releases in August!*

_Where will Zoey Witherspoon and Roman Bellesconi's next adventure take them?_

Here's a hint...

Limoncello and Vespa Scooters

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/behind-beyond-my-books-lip-glock-and.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Okay, I'm a sap -- this is my new little nephew who arrived today: Max Taylor Valentine Arrived Today


----------



## SJCress

kellymcclymer said:


> Just so you don't make yourself crazy, try to aim for once a week, use a picture, and don't feel you need to write a lot. I follow a lot of blogs, and the most successful ones just give you a flavor of who the writer is (IMO).
> 
> I have learned that scheduling posts is a great sanity-saving tool. It isn't always possible, but for reviews or non-timely insights into writing, you can write three posts, schedule one a week, and be ahead.


Thank you  Once a week is what I'm aiming for. And to ease myself into it and save time, I have some snippets done already. That's all it is for the time being: my own writing samples on different words. I figure there's enough people reviewing and writing about their lives on their blogs. I'm lukewarm ranting, raving, or talking about myself. So to build the habit, I'm starting out just doing what I love: writing in my own little world.

I'm sampling some of the others blogs here, too. I should probably not be such a lurker. It's a habit I need to break.


----------



## Ripley

I just posted the third in my blog series on the science research behind my WIP.

Crude Science Behind Dormant


----------



## harpwriter

Selkies at http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## Kathelm

Just added another preview for my upcoming novel:

http://kalhariaonline.com/wordpress/?p=128


----------



## daringnovelist

I posted an update on my Clarion Write-a-thon progress, along with some of the strategies I'm using to keep up.

camille


----------



## tim290280

Apparently Miss America contestants are against math being taught in schools. This comes on the back of their declaration of evolution being a belief.
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/06/math-shouldnt-be-taught-in-schools.html

What did science and maths ever do for anyone anyway?


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I blather on about writing stories about strange doings in our lives: Mischievous Altar Boys and Stories 'Round the Campfire


----------



## R. Doug

Using your camera's built-in yellow, orange, red, and green "digital filters" to enhance your Black & White photography: Black & White Photography-It's All in the Color!


----------



## anne_holly

Second in my series on my worst three writing sins:

http://anneholly.blogspot.com/2011/06/editing-demon-2-head-hopping.html


----------



## theaatkinson

I've updated my blog today with a great writing exercise and flash post from JH Sked. If you're interested in flash fiction, humor, or writing, this might interest you.

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com


----------



## 13500

Karen Cantwell's new Barbara Marr book is featured on Bibliophilic Blather today.
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## CraigInOregon

After a full week promoting netting me only one sale, I make my new focus clear in today's blog entry:

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/06/29/current-focus-finish-the-shada-draft/


----------



## Robert Clear

Margo Goyle, The Cambridge List's resident strumpet:
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com


----------



## Coral Moore

A little bit of horror flash fiction to get your Thursday morning started out right: http://www.chaosandinsanity.com/stories/flash-fiction/demonic-influence/


----------



## Guest

A short update on the position of The Docks series: http://vhfolland.blogspot.com/2011/06/smashwords-update.html


----------



## StephenLivingston

I was invited to write a guest blog for the website Kindle Authors UK about how I came to publish my book for the Kindle. Check it out at: http://www.kindleauthors.co.uk/


----------



## Millard

The announcement of my new $0.99 Kindle book. Hurray etc:

http://franticplanet.wordpress.com/2011/06/29/youd-buy-that-for-less-than-a-dollar/


----------



## JRainey

Interview with Athanasios, author of Mad Gods.  http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/06/interview-with-athanasios-author-of-mad.html


----------



## SheaMacLeod

Getting Jack'd with Jack Wallen (Everything's Better with Zombies) - http://sheamacleod.wordpress.com/2011/06/29/everythings-better-with-zombies/

Dreams really do come true - http://sheamacleod.wordpress.com/2011/06/30/dreams-come-true/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Ted Krever is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Ted Krever


----------



## daringnovelist

As I finish up my WIP, I posted some Thoughts on the Premise of a Mystery Series.

So often these days cozy mysteries have a hook to get people started in reading -- but the thing that KEEPS the audience reading is a little deeper than whether the detective is a cat who knits and caters weddings.

Camille


----------



## kellymcclymer

Finished my 50 day Promo a few days ago, and have recovered sufficiently to post a blog about what I learned. The one about what I still need to learn will be longer!


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Poodle Diaries: A new blog post about getting way too much information from your pet's groomer.

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/06/poodle-diaries.html


----------



## ccjames

I posted about what I like about each of my different blogs from livejournal, tumblr., wordpress, and blogspot. What kind of blog do you use and why? http://www.clovercheryl.blogspot.com or http://ccjamesbooks.wordpress.com


----------



## DDScott

Here's a ton of superfab scoop and discussion on

*Making Your Ebook Its Own "Storefront"*

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/making-your-ebook-its-own-storefront


----------



## RebeccaKnight

I just posted my sales numbers and earnings so far since May . Paying it forward, since authors being open with their finances led me down this path in the first place!

http://rebeccaknightbooks.blogspot.com/2011/06/june-sales-numbers-knowledge-is-power.html


----------



## Ty Johnston

Well, in my ongoing series "100 sites for fiction writers," I just added No. 24 ... a little ole forum site with which we're all familiar:

http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2011/06/100-sites-for-fiction-writers-24.html


----------



## theraven

I finally did yesterday ... after almost a month without posting and my topic was time management.
http://theselfrescueprincess.wordpress.com/2011/06/29/managing-time/


----------



## Ripley

I just put up a new blog. It's more tongue-in-cheek than my usual. I must be high on cake fumes. (Baking bday cake for hubby.) 

Writing Prompt: Photo of a Unique Texas House


----------



## R. Doug

More B&W photography hints on filtering: Black & White Filtering After the Picture is Taken (and with FREE Software!)


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/07/this-month-in-scottish-history-non.html The Non-Battle of Irvine and another giveaway on the Freedom Blog Hop.


----------



## Guest

A very quick update with "The Docks" short video trailer: http://vhfolland.blogspot.com/2011/07/docks-book-trailer.html


----------



## JenniferS.

Just posted up my sale numbers for June! http://jennifersnydersblog.blogspot.com


----------



## 13500

Stop by Flash Fiction Fridays during July to see our Top Five flash pieces. These are the stories that received the most hits since Bibliophilic Blather began this feature in September 2010.

At number five...Pandemic by Jason G. Anderson.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## shel

A brand new, bare-bones blog at http://sheldelisle.wordpress.com/ where I discuss how my _TO DO_ list just got longer.


----------



## KatieKlein

June sales numbers! http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/07/june-sales-and-recap.html


----------



## ReflexiveFire

A couple book reviews lately, Tim Bax's "Three Sips of Gin" and the new "Maritime Sniper Manual".

reflexivefire.com


----------



## Tess St John

http://tessstjohn.blogspot.com/

I have Misty Evans as a guest today. She writes a Super Agent Series and Witches Anonymous Series!!!


----------



## Daisy Dexter Dobbs

While in the midst of a major rewrite (novel out of print for more than a decade), I was haunted by William Faulkner's words "In writing, you must kill your darlings." It wasn't a wispy sort of haunting, but more of a full volume inside my head warning.

I've not only heeded Faulkner's words, I illustrated the results in full color on my blog. Believe me when I tell you it's not pretty. :-o http://bit.ly/kU3jPL


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis

I wrote about what freedom means to me.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I critique a review I received on a book review blog that was filled with spoilers and focused on one part of the book: Critiquing a Critique: "You Catholics always focus on the sex..."


----------



## Michael Kingswood

Posted thrice yesterday (notice I used a fancy word.  Yeah, that's because I'm a writer.  LOL).

1st: talked about finishing my latest short story, for submission to Writers of the Future
2nd: my reaction to Kristine Kathryn Rusch's latest post
3rd: I had to crow, because my last Writers of the Future submission received an Honorable Mention.

Today, I intend to do my end-of-quarter assessment of how I'm doing on my goals for the year.

It's in the sig, but just in case: www.michaelkingswood.com


----------



## Andre Jute

Kathleen Valentine said:


> In which I critique a review I received on a book review blog that was filled with spoilers and focused on one part of the book: Critiquing a Critique: "You Catholics always focus on the sex..."


Hey, we could all have a Gothic Party when the Catholics TAKE CARE of Kathleen. These things take a little time, so by then I hope to have been appointed First Dominican, princeps inter pares, and to have reinstated the Inquisition, a necessary office to counter the influence of Amazon's KDP.

FIRST DOMINICAN: "I show you" [SFX ECHO, GREGORIAN CHANT STARTS UP REAL LOW AND MENACING, LAYER WITH V.O.] "NOW, Kathleen Valentine, THE INSTRUMENTS."

VOICE OVER: "The Inquisition never tortured anyone! No sir! They merely showed the heretic the instruments and asked her to repent. If she was recalcitrant, they would RELINQUISH her to THE CIVIL AUTHORITY." [RHUBARB DROWNED OUT BY RISING GREG CHANT, NO NOT GREG THE GAFFER, THE CHOIR!]


----------



## Kathelm

I'm in the midst of previewing my upcoming novel, and as part of that, I decided to post an old short story that inspired me to write it.

http://kalhariaonline.com/wordpress/?p=135


----------



## tim290280

Just posted my final blog in the E-Book Saga. I'm kinda over the us vs them of publishing. Now it is all about the reader.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/07/e-books-return-of-reader.html


----------



## SheaMacLeod

Supernatural Saturday - Zagan Demons, Videos and Gratuitous Chest Shots
http://bit.ly/kBMXaC


----------



## Lexi Revellian

I've just posted *You don't need permission...* about indie publishing and mainstream's changing attitude to it, with reference to a post by US agent Rachelle Gardner.

Lexi


----------



## A.R. Williams

Posted a piece of flash fiction for the fourth of July and Chuck Wendig's Flash Fiction Challenge: http://a-r-williams.livejournal.com/106952.html


----------



## Ian Fraser

Getting into the habit of every day or two, writing something or other especially so it rests nicely on my author's page in Amazon. http://frasersrazor.wordpress.com One that's proved a traffic causer is my father's day blog: http://frasersrazor.wordpress.com/2011/06/20/oh-fck-you-dad-fck-you-so-very-much/ I see July 4th is upon us, opportunity for more mischief and prankster stuff.


----------



## Beth Groundwater

Recent posts to my blog include a link to a Summit Daily News article about my signing in Frisco, CO today, a pointer to my Inkspot post about The Importance of Format (book format, that is), Plummeting Squirrels, appearing in Shelf Awareness, and photos from my appearance as the Parade VIP at the FIBArk whitewater festival in Salida, CO (including hilarious photos of Hooligan Race entries). Read them all at:

http://bethgroundwater.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Yesterday's review of my novel _Each Angel Burns_ on CatholicFiction.net prompted quite an eloquent reply from Jesuit-trained novelist Maureen Gill. I updated yesterday's blog entry: Critiquing a Critique: "You Catholics always focus on the sex..."


----------



## DDScott

Have Y'All received your August 2011 RT BookReviews Magazine in the mail yet?!

Wow...talk about spectacular fireworks...and not in the sky...LOL!...we're talkin' big-time, superfab blasts into the future of publishing and reading with *RT's In-Depth Look at Indie Epubbing!!!*

Here's the scoop:

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/rt-bookreviews-magazine-takes-an-in-depth-look-at-indieself-publishing

Thanks bunches, RT, for rockin' the Indie Epub/Self-Pub Route to Superfab Readers the world over!!!


----------



## Iain Rowan

More interviews in the Writers Talk About Writing series, some flash fiction, predatory companies offering 10% royalties to authors on ebooks, and the launch of my new short story collection.

All at http://blog.iainrowan.com


----------



## Not Here

Finally got the chance to get a review up. Life keeps getting in the way of my reading. New book called _Doodling_ by Jonathan Gould. Great science fiction peppered with dry humor and satire. Well worth the read.

My indie, my tea and me
www.lastdraftediting.com/reviews/


----------



## daringnovelist

I posted my Clarion Write-a-Thon update -- which inspired some thoughts on Dean Wesley Smith's post about writing four books a year.

I don't write as fast as Dean, but I think a lot of slower writers were missing the key point of his post: if you actually bother to quantify your speed, it gives you the power to see just how much you _could_ do if you put your mind to it. (Probably more than you do now without even breaking a sweat.) I also added some notes about how momentum makes a difference.

Write-a-thon Update, plus Thoughts on Writing Speed and Momentum.


----------



## Grace Elliot

I haven't posted about cats for a while, so to put that right here is some historical trivia about performing cats.

In the mid 18th century, Scotsman Samuel Bisset read about the success of an animal act, 'The Thinking Horse' and decided to have a go himself. His first foray into animal training involved a monkey who he taught to ride a pony, and dance with a dog. But Bisset astutely realised that novelty was the key to success and hit on the idea of training that least trainable of all animals - the cat!

FOR THE FULL POST VISIT:
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/07/bissets-cat-orchestra-and-other.html


----------



## Bob Mayer

Yep: Indie Publishing Success in a chaotic publishing environment
http://writeitforward.wordpress.com/


----------



## Andre Jute

Non-Catholic considerations in the Valentine Affair. Should your Church tell you how to write your novel?
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1606

The subject too of a thread on Kindleboards:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=74086


----------



## ReflexiveFire

I just conducted a fascinating interview with my cover artist. He served in the military of Singapore and is now a digital artist that specialized in military themed stuff. Check it out: http://reflexivefire.com/2011/07/03/featured-interview-marc-lee-singapore-infantryman-turned-digital-artist/


----------



## Colin Taber

An interesting week, including a publishing rights offer...

http://colintaber.livejournal.com/23906.html


----------



## Russell Brooks

I usually post an op-ed essay to my blog at least once a month. I just posted yesterday on a case of discrimination.

http://russellparkway.blogspot.com


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I blogged about the resistance-to-oppression-theme in my books as related to bullying.

You can check it out here: Of Bullies and Bitter Weeds


----------



## Russell Brooks

Andrew Ashling said:


> I blogged about the resistance-to-oppression-theme in my books as related to bullying.
> 
> You can check it out here: Of Bullies and Bitter Weeds


Hey, Andrew. You might be interested in this one based on the books you write. There was a major victory for Gay Rights in Costa Rica last Friday. It was the first of its kind in history.

http://russellparkway.blogspot.com/2011/06/if-youre-woman-let-me-fck-you-in-public.html

and the follow-up

http://russellparkway.blogspot.com/2011/07/what-do-you-know-maybe-rest-of-world.html

I was really angered when my friend, Jeff Rivera, told me what he went through. I was more than happy to assist him. I couldn't help myself but rant on the subject.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Russell Brooks said:


> Hey, Andrew. You might be interested in this one based on the books you write. There was a major victory for Gay Rights in Costa Rica last Friday. It was the first of its kind in history.
> 
> http://russellparkway.blogspot.com/2011/06/if-youre-woman-let-me-fck-you-in-public.html
> 
> and the follow-up
> 
> http://russellparkway.blogspot.com/2011/07/what-do-you-know-maybe-rest-of-world.html
> 
> I was really angered when my friend, Jeff Rivera, asked for my help. I couldn't help myself but rant on the subject.


Interesting, but mainly sad...
_
"Whether discrimination is racial, religious, gender, age, or sexual orientation, it has absolutely no place on this planet,"_ you write on your blog. I couldn't agree more.

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Katja

Guest vlog by Evelyn Lafont about the benefits of reading indie.

The post is part of my indie giveaway event continuing to the end of July.


----------



## James Everington

I have the latest in my series of guest blog spots 'In Defence Of Short Stories'

This week it is from Tim C. Taylor, head-honcho at Greyhart press, and a good sci-fi writer in his own right. I'm always on the look out for guest blog contributors, but do please check the previous posts to see what kind of thing I'm after (the first in the series sums up where I'm coming from) - DM me if interested.

http://www.jameseverington.blogspot.com

cheers
James


----------



## kellymcclymer

I have Edie Claire guest posting on my blog today (she and I both forgot it was the 4th). Edie has a very funny (and a little nerve-wracking) story about how doing research for her first cozy mystery Never Buried made her worry she might find herself arrested. Check it out here.


----------



## LucieSimone

I have not posted in a couple weeks. Having trouble coming up with something to blog about. But I will have to remedy that pronto!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My review of Peter Cunningham's The Sea and The Silence


----------



## daringnovelist

In my Creating the Cover series today, I take A Look At WPA Posters, and color schemes and dynamic design.

Camille


----------



## JeffMariotte

I try to post as often as I have something worthwhile to say. Today I posted the first in a series of true stories about my experiences in California's Salton Sea/Slab City area, which led to my horror novel _The Slab_.


----------



## R. Doug

Why the 4th of July is extra special to me: And They Call It "Independence" Day?


----------



## Robert Clear

Fashion faux pas:
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/07/fashion-faux-pas.html


----------



## Millard

I do a series where I basically report on the people-watching I do at the beach. It ends up like some weird, 21st century Diana Arbus thing. Here's the latest:

http://franticplanet.wordpress.com/2011/07/04/the-beach-diaries-10/

Contains swearing and that.


----------



## CaitLondon

Posted today. Celebrating Christmas in July at http://tiny.cc/29af0

I finally got a cover done that I like for this hard-to-fit title and posted it there. I use some of my own photos for covers and that is my blanket. The flowers on the others are mine, and the dawn in Wild Dawn is an overlay of a sunset from my west-window.

Really had to brood about that cover. My next post will concern how years ago, a colorful distributor described romance covers.


----------



## LindaNagata

Topics on my blog range widely. Today I posted on a 17+ mile day hike my husband and I did yesterday, from the 10,000-foot summit of Haleakala Volcano on Maui, down to near the coast.

Today, it's back to writing.


----------



## Romi

In today's blog post I was able to cover a vast array of issues: *regrets, fat-legged toddlers, shirtless-men-in-bowties for dating auction, fear of seafood, and cat-fights.*

In that order.

Discuss.


----------



## J. Carson Black

I posted a blog today - Vince Zandri and I discussing what makes a good book cover. We're going back and forth between our blogs. Here's mine: http://jcarsonblack.com/2011/07/talkin%E2%80%99-ebook-covers-with-vincent-zandri-our-continuing-conversation-on-what-makes-a-good-cover/


----------



## Russell Brooks

Andrew Ashling said:


> Interesting, but mainly sad...
> _
> "Whether discrimination is racial, religious, gender, age, or sexual orientation, it has absolutely no place on this planet,"_ you write on your blog. I couldn't agree more.
> 
> Thanks for the links.


I'm just happy that Jeff and his partner stood up for their rights and exposed the casino staff for the liars they are.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I posted my goals for the newest round of ROW80:

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/07/05/row80-round-3-goals/


----------



## garryg

Don't think I posted this one: Do you refer to yourself as a Writer?


----------



## tim290280

A little article on how to interpret online music reviews. I think it is funny.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/07/how-to-interpret-online-music-reviews.html


----------



## LucieSimone

I blogged today about goal-setting vs dreaming.

http://luciesimone.blogspot.com/2011/07/dream-on.html

Ciao,
Lucie


----------



## Arthur Slade

Just updated my ebook experiment results on my blog @ http://ow.ly/5x2yk


----------



## Guest

An opinion piece on duplicate covers, why they are to a degree inevitable, and why they aren't a modern problem, just more conspicious.

http://vhfolland.blogspot.com/2011/07/mirror-mirror-duplicate-cover-images.html


----------



## DDScott

*We've got tons of Real Numbers, Indie Epub Sales Scoop on The WG2E!!!*

We'd luuuvvv to share with you...your experiences, your thoughts and questions too...

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/building-your-indie-epub-reader-and-fan-base-what-does-it-look-like-in-real-numbers

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/tonyas-real-numbers


----------



## Guest

I JUST posted a "cut or save" snippet from my WIP that's in deep edits.

To Dorkie, or not to Dorkie?

http://christineolinger.blogspot.com/2011/07/cut-or-save.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My review of Julia Child's memoir My Life In France


----------



## herocious

As a matter of fact yes, I blogged twice today, one on my personal blog, the other on my collaborative blog!

Check 'em:

1. Book review of EMERGENCY ROOM WRESTLING by The Dirty Poet:

http://theopenend.com/2011/07/05/book-review-emergency-room-wrestling-by-the-dirty-poet/

2. Pictures of my book taken by an anonymous reader by the Medititerranean:

http://herocious.tumblr.com/post/7284816345/anonymous-reader-austin-nights-by-the-mediterranean


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

I have posted and are commented on 
"USING BULK E-MAIL, FAX-BLAST, AND MASS-MAIL TO PROMOTE YOUR BUSINESS:FAQ"
http://sandyharper.blogspot.com/2011/06/using-bulk-e-mail-fax-blast-and-mass.html


----------



## Ripley

Yep, the most recent was a July 4th post, but I also blogged about Flu Vaccine Pill Designed by Teen.


----------



## AnnetteL

A sad day for writers in my community. I posted about the impact one woman made on my career--a woman who passed away on Sunday.

http://blog.annettelyon.com/2011/07/thanks-valerie.html


----------



## R. Doug

Part I of some 4th of July Fireworks photographs (Part II on Friday).


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

I wrote about the different kinds of human experiments that have gone on, which I found while researching my next novel: http://shaunjeffrey.blogspot.com/2011/07/evil-that-men-do.html


----------



## 13500

^^Shaun, that sounds scary. ^^

I signed my first paperback yesterday, then was quickly thrusted back into reality.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## tim290280

A follow-up to my blog on interpreting music reviews. This one is all about interpreting book reviews.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/07/how-to-interpret-online-book-reviews.html


----------



## Katja

The Great INDIE Summer Read Giveaway - DAY #22 post is up.


----------



## samanthawarren

Posted my review of Legacy of the Empress. http://www.mariytasmusings.com/2011/07/review-legacy-of-empress.html


----------



## D Girard Watson

I posted an interview with Professor Sarah Brown-Schmidt, a language researcher at the University of Illinois. She'll be talking about her work on language processing and perspective taking and answering writer's questions about taking reader and characters' perspectives:

http://dgirardwatson.com/journal/2011/7/6/interview-with-sarah-brown-schmidt-psycholinguist.html


----------



## 41419

Today, I announced details of my next book _Let's Get Digital_ which will be released in the middle of the this month.

I also explained how I am going to make more money by giving it away for free. In fact, I'm so confident in this strategy, that I'm willing to bet $1,000 that I am right.

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/07/06/let%E2%80%99s-get-digital-a-radical-free-strategy/


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've got a few new posts up.

Here's one of them.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2011/07/06/77/


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Recent blog post!

Sometimes, you just have to walk away...

http://samulraney.blogspot.com


----------



## Tess St John

Indie Author Sandra Edwards is at my blog today!


----------



## WFMeyer

*Are Traditionally Published Books Really Better?

http://www.1000words-a-day.com/*


----------



## LCEvans

Mugged at Handpoint

Brand new post at A Moose Walked Into a Bar http://amoosewalkedintoabar.blogspot.com/

Is there such a thing as a soft mugging?


----------



## KatieKlein

The latest YA Indie Spotlight features Angela Carlie! http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/07/ya-indie-spotlight-angela-carlie.html


----------



## Alex Owens

I posted a review of the book GRAVITY last night (pretty good YA paranormal with a tinge of romance)
http://www.quirkygurl.com

I really do need to get on the ball and post more variety though


----------



## Patty Jansen

For those like me who would like to submit to traditional vanues in addition to self-publishing, I wrote a post about how to format a manuscript:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2011/07/06/how-to-format-a-fiction-submission-in-2011/


----------



## Michael Kingswood

In the last couple days, I assessed my 2nd quarter 2011 goals, set myself an ambitious goal of 30,000 words in ten days, and then today I posted about my progress toward that goal: on track.

http://michaelkingswood.com/2011/07/06/30000-word-challenge-day-one/


----------



## Ripley

My Story in a Humor Flash Fiction Anthology


----------



## Alex Owens

I've been slogging away all night working up some variety for my blog...I actually just posted a look into the book Bobbed Hair and Bathtub Gin which is an interesting glimpse into the lives of famous 1920's writers as they run amuk (amuk! amuk! amuk! - name that movie!)

Anyway, here's the post... http://wp.me/ppogR-7t

Goodnight all!


----------



## CraigInOregon

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/07/07/first-round-3-check-in-for-craig-hansen/

I do my first check-in for Round 3 of ROW80 here...


----------



## marshacanham

I wrote a small tribute to a police officer who was killed just down the street from me last week. It turned into a tribute to my dad as well, which was long overdue.

http://marshacanham.wordpress.com/2011/07/06/im-a-cops-daughter/


----------



## SheaMacLeod

I talk about my obsession with the apocalypse.  http://sheamacleod.wordpress.com/2011/07/07/thursday-chills-1-apocalypse-baby/


----------



## Robert Clear

The Cambridge List has been reviewed!
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/07/review-of-cambridge-list.html


----------



## JRainey

The Zombie-Driven Life by David Wood is the Paranormal Indie of the Day on my blog!  http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/07/paranormal-indie-of-day-zombie-driven.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I blather on about psychological horror: How Horrible is Horror? How Does It Work?


----------



## 41419

Prompted by the Wall Street Journal's attack on self-publishers, today I drew up a list of all the horrible things that have come about since the rise of self-publishing. You know, things like more options for writers, fairer royalty splits, complete control over production, more selection for readers, cheaper books, more people reading - that kind of thing.

*Batting For A Broken System*

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/07/07/batting-for-a-broken-system/


----------



## daringnovelist

Along with my write-a-thon update, I posted about scanning old family photos for a memorial this summer. (Including some pictures themselves.)

Camille


----------



## joanhallhovey

http://booktown.ning.com/profiles/blogs/writing-for-the-senses-by

I usually post my blogs on Book Town, which is a great site for readers and writers.
I referenced in my blog a book that won the Epie Award for best thriller. Hope you enjoy it and find it useful to you.


----------



## Theresaragan

I try to post once a week on my blog at http://www.theresaragan.com. I think it's time now that you mention it.


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/07/writing-class.html

I and several other writers will be teaching a series of writing classes. If you're in the Twin Cities or know anyone who is and is interested in writing classes, please feel free to let them know!


----------



## lewaters

Check out my self-publishing adventure blog at http://laurenwaters.net/ where I post three times a week about anything I'm researching for the day. Yesterday's blog was a how-to about creating a book trailer via iMovie!


----------



## Millard

Different from the usual nonsense I post up there, I wrote a piece about the eight years I spent as my grandfather's carer: http://franticplanet.wordpress.com/2011/07/07/%E2%80%9Cwhat-do-you-do%E2%80%9D-%E2%80%9Cim-a-carer%E2%80%9D/


----------



## Mark Feggeler

A new blog post about our recent trip to Atlanta titled "Glamu the Pajama Man"

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/07/glamu-pajama-man.html


----------



## HelenSmith

I posted a Q&A with Craig Lancaster: http://www.emperorsclothes.co.uk/2011/07/interview-with-craig-lancaster.html


----------



## DDScott

*Today, on my grog The Naked Hero, we're sharing our Summer Reading Lists!!!*

C'mon over and join us!!!

Then comment for us with your own superfab faves and/or TBRs...

Here's the scoop:

http://thenakedhero.com/d-d-scotts-summer-reading-list

Happy Summer Reading!!!


----------



## kellymcclymer

I posted a guest blog with Leslie Langtry (funny thriller series set around a family of assassins...first one is an assassin/soccer mom). She talks about bringing the books out as ebooks to a whole new readership. July 1, 2011


----------



## Victoria J

I blogged about the site Indie Author Rockstar and their contest they have each month.
http://pencilword.blogspot.com/2011/07/indieauthorrockstarcom.html


----------



## Elijah Joon

Posted a 5-star review for Suzanne Tyrpak's newest short story collection: 
http://elijahjoon.wordpress.com/2011/07/07/tyrpak-is-a-pro-and-her-prose-poetic/


----------



## ChadMck

Yep! I just posted to my word of the day blog. I pick an interesting word and then make fun of it, or use it to make fun of something else.


----------



## Andre Jute

Green Macaroni-Cheese: the St Patrick's Day Irish-Italian comfort meal you can eat any time; kids love it too:
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1593


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Why, yes. I have posted to my blog recently. Thanks for asking, me.

Unveiling The Black God's War (Splendor and Ruin, Book I)

(In which I announce the release date for my novel and show the new cover and book description.)


----------



## Michael Kingswood

I must answer "yes" again.

Tonight I updated my status on my 30,000 word challenge. And expressed my thoughts regarding Kristine Kathryn Rusch's blog post from earlier today. A good read, overall, if I do say so myself.



http://michaelkingswood.com/2011/07/07/30000-word-challenge-day-2/


----------



## TiffanyTurner

Just put up a book review for My Sparkling Misfortune by Laura Lond. Great children's middle reader novel with the villain's take on things.
http://crystalkeeper.wordpress.com/


----------



## Ty Johnston

Continuing my series of 100 websites for fiction writers, I took a look at Apex Publications: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2011/07/100-sites-for-fiction-writers-27-apex.html


----------



## Robert Clear

Friday's good news!  
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/07/fridays-good-news.html


----------



## shel

A blog post about the growing TBR pile and a poll to make sure I'm not the only one who is out of control.

http://sheldelisle.wordpress.com/


----------



## 41419

Today, I have a guest post from fellow self-publisher Tony James Slater, whose debut book, a humorous account of his adventures in Ecuador working at an exotic animal sanctuary called _That Bear Ate My Pants!_ raced up the charts on its very first day.

*That Bear Ate My Pants: A Home Run On Day One*

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/07/08/that-bear-ate-my-pants-a-home-run-on-day-one/


----------



## JRainey

The Peas in an iPod: The Relationship Between Music and Writing http://t.co/62qMMM0


----------



## R. Doug

Today I ran Part II of my series of fireworks photographs, this time with hints and tips on how I took the shots:

4th of July Fireworks Part II (and how I did them)


----------



## 13500

Who came in at number four most-viewed flash story for Flash Fiction Fridays? Stop by my blog to find out.

Hint: it is someone most of you know and love. 
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## Glen Krisch

http://glenkrisch.wordpress.com/2011/07/08/on-failing-uphill-part-1/
Today, I posted the first part of a series where I explore my writing and lifestyle method, and how most success in my life begins in failure. It's called, Failing Uphill.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Just posted, _Because Writing and Reading Genre is Bad For You_, a few minutes ago, in reply to that ridiculous Wall St. Journal article:

http://writerlystuff.blogspot.com/2011/07/because-writing-and-reading-genre-is.html


----------



## kellymcclymer

Nancy Beck said:


> Just posted, _Because Writing and Reading Genre is Bad For You_, a few minutes ago, in reply to that ridiculous Wall St. Journal article:
> 
> http://writerlystuff.blogspot.com/2011/07/because-writing-and-reading-genre-is.html


Excellent! ... although this argument has been around since before reading (Plato thought reading was bad for you -- he believed it was for lazy rhetoricians who couldn't argue a point in discourse  ).


----------



## kellymcclymer

I have a guest poster on today, talking about guest posting. Jaime did such a fabulous job, I must recommend reading her. Guest Posting For Fun and Promotion


----------



## JRTomlin

People, people, people...

All too often I read an interesting blog post and decide to share it. Then to my dismay I discover there is NO Twitter or Facebook button! Yes, I could open Twitterdeck and do some copy/pasteing. But will I? Probably not.

Don't you WANT people to share your blog posts?


----------



## EGranfors

Today!  Reviewed "The Orphan Sister" by Gwendolen Gross.  Amazing book.


----------



## vrabinec

JRTomlin said:


> People, people, people...
> 
> All too often I read an interesting blog post and decide to share it. Then to my dismay I discover there is NO Twitter or Facebook button! Yes, I could open Twitterdeck and do some copy/pasteing. But will I? Probably not.
> 
> Don't you WANT people to share your blog posts?


At this point, I really don't care, but once I finish my WIP and have a book to sell I probably will. I'm curious, do you actually have to be on facebook to have the button, and are they still having problems with certain personal info getting sent out? (I can't remember which one had the problem, whether it was Twitter or Facebook. I'm afraid I'm a bit of a dinosaur when it comes to this stuff.)


----------



## Glen Krisch

I'm tech-ignorant, so if someone could explain an easy way to add a facebook/twitter button on my Wordpress, I'd appreciate it!



JRTomlin said:


> People, people, people...
> 
> All too often I read an interesting blog post and decide to share it. Then to my dismay I discover there is NO Twitter or Facebook button! Yes, I could open Twitterdeck and do some copy/pasteing. But will I? Probably not.
> 
> Don't you WANT people to share your blog posts?


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Glen Krisch said:


> I'm tech-ignorant, so if someone could explain an easy way to add a facebook/twitter button on my Wordpress, I'd appreciate it!


As would I, but for Joomla.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Yes, I posted 10 interesting points today:
"HOW TO STAY YOUNG"

Have a look and you will enjoy it!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I indulge in some deliciously salacious gossip while reviewing Hilton Tims' biography of _All Quiet On The Western Front_ author Erich Maria Remarque When Did Remarque Find Time to Write?


----------



## JRTomlin

vrabinec said:


> At this point, I really don't care, but once I finish my WIP and have a book to sell I probably will. I'm curious, do you actually have to be on facebook to have the button, and are they still having problems with certain personal info getting sent out? (I can't remember which one had the problem, whether it was Twitter or Facebook. I'm afraid I'm a bit of a dinosaur when it comes to this stuff.)


No, you don't have to be on Facebook. It would allow me to post a link to your blog from MY Facebook page. 

I don't use Wordpress or Joomla so there I can't help you, I'm afraid. It's very easy to do on Blogspot. Hopefully, someone here knows how to do it.

I really do frequently tweet about other authors' blogs, almost every day you know.

Edit: By the way I just posted a review of Cartier's Ring by Pearson Moore.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Huge eBook giveaway in anticipation of MOST LIKELY's print debut:

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/07/08/librarything-giveaway-and-createspace-version-pending/


----------



## G. Henkel

*Meta-data&#8230; what are they good for?*

http://guidohenkel.com/2011/07/meta-data%e2%80%a6-what-are-they-good-for/


----------



## ndrake

Hi,

I'm pretty new to all this and I have a few questions; hopefully not a stupid one.  I'm thinking about writing a blog and am still getting my act together in that regard.  Do blogs really boost sales?  How do people find out about them other than linking them to your author page on Amazon, etc.  My books are starting to sell now on Smashwords and the affiliates so that is kind of cool, but I thought it might be kind of fun to also have some interaction with the readers.  I appreciate any help in this regard, a friend mentioned using Wordpress.  Again, I hope these questions are not too tedious!

N


----------



## Pamela Davis

I posted about loving coffee. Then I drank so much coffee I was wired and up all night. It's the power of suggestion. 
themindofpam.com


----------



## Ty Johnston

Another in my series of 100 sites for fiction writers. Today, author Eugie Foster's site and her links for children's markets: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2011/07/100-sites-for-fiction-writers-28-eugie.html


----------



## JRainey

She Smells the Dead by EJ Stevens is the Paranormal Indie of the Day on my Blog: http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/07/paranormal-indie-of-day-she-smells-dead.html


----------



## daringnovelist

On my blog today I posted some Thoughts About... Blogging.

Camille


----------



## ndrake

Great blog Camille.  I just read your post; I especially enjoy the 'personal' feel to it; almost like you are speaking just to me.  Thank you.

N


----------



## 41419

It seems that some books are easier to find than others in this mountain of crap. I'm sure it's a coincidence that it happens to be the well-written stories with engaging characters that are combined with a professional approach and clever marketing.

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/07/09/two-indie-writers-somehow-escape-the-tsunami-of-crap-to-sign-major-trade-deal/


----------



## kellymcclymer

My husband guest posts on my blog today. After decades being married to a writer, and five years being married to a writer wondering about the ebook revolution's effect on royalty rates, sales, promotion, and long tail everything, he has cracked. He posted a long (with numbers) discussion about what a fair ebook royalty rate might be in traditional publishing.

Feel free to argue with him if you want. He loves a good argument (or he wouldn't still be married to me after 33 years  ).


----------



## 41419

Kelly - that link doesn't seem to work


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Here's a little note I wrote about Self-Promotion: http://tinyurl.com/3c8mdup


----------



## Spinneyhead

I wrote something about the News of the World phone tapping scandal, and other tabloid newspapers' behaviour, earlier this week- http://www.spinneyhead.co.uk/archives/2011/07/05/private-grief-public-interest/

On a lighter note, some photos of a vintage BMX my mate found- http://www.spinneyhead.co.uk/archives/2011/07/07/puch-gti-turbo/


----------



## DDScott

Today, at The WG2E, we're talkin'

*The Indie Epub Journey: You Create Your Own Luck*

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/the-indie-epub-journey-you-create-your-own-luck

And we're givin' you a few tips too on how two of us have made our stars align...


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

My last two posts were about author Maeve Binchy and my July 4th thoughts on the confederate flag flying here in South Carolina.

You can check them out at http://jlep.wordpress.com

Thanks,
Pamela


----------



## JRTomlin

DDScott said:


> Today, at The WG2E, we're talkin'
> 
> *The Indie Epub Journey: You Create Your Own Luck*
> 
> http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/the-indie-epub-journey-you-create-your-own-luck
> 
> And we're givin' you a few tips too on how two of us have made our stars align...


Excellent post (WITH that twitter button I constantly whinge about so I tweeted about it  ). I love this quote: YOU CREATE YOUR OWN LUCK&#8230;by workin' your asses off...


----------



## Ty Johnston

I just noticed earlier today, but Brent Nichols posted a very nice review of my fantasy novel _Bayne's Climb_, so I had to do a little post about it. http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2011/07/baynes-climb-draws-some-attention.html


----------



## aaronpolson

Here's a little something from the Editing Ninja:

FANBOYS (or how to avoid the comma splice)


----------



## John Dax

I'm having a little fun with David's half-orcs, they are total party animals!

Judging a Book by Its Cover


----------



## Ripley

I just posted a new blog. I was trying to get it up before midnight, but I missed by two minutes. Oh well.  Here it is anyway:

Your belly button is one of the last biological frontiers


----------



## harpwriter

The Abdication of John Balliol from the Scottish throne on July 10, 1296.

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/07/winner-and-this-day-in-scottish-history.html


----------



## Alex Owens

Just posted the news that STILL LIFE PAINTINGS, a short story collection with an art theme, has been pub'd.

Also, I'm starting a new weekly feature titled Three-Ways Thursdays - where we'll get to know an Indie Author three ways. First, by getting the Deets, second by showcasing 1 of their books, and third we'll here from the authors themselves. I'm really excited and hope that this can turn into something great 

You can see the post all about it at http://www.quirkygurl.com


----------



## Grace Elliot

THE HORSE ACCUSED OF WITCHCRAFT.

During my delvings into things historical (researching my next book, 'Eulogy's Secret') this true story caught my attention and I decided to share it with you. It is the tale of a 16th century horse trainer, William Banks, and his dancing horse, Marocco - an act so good that they were accused of witchcraft!

Living in Elizabethan England, William Banks is the earliest recorded horse trainer. It seems likely that Banks started life as a retainer of the Earl of Essex, working in his stables, and Banks is first mentioned in 1591 as visiting Shrewsbury fair with a white performing horse.

FOLLOW THE LINK FOR THE FULL POST:
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/07/horse-accused-of-witchcraft.html


----------



## harpwriter

Wonderful story, Grace!  That would make a great basis for a novel.


----------



## VKScott

Found a great article from the Atlantic and decided to blog about it: How to Land Your Kid in Therapy

The article: http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/print/2011/07/how-to-land-your-kid-in-therapy/8555/

My Blog post: http://vkscott.blogspot.com/2011/07/how-to-land-your-kid-in-therapy.html


----------



## JeffMariotte

A couple of days ago, I posted about the rejection letter that crime writer John D. MacDonald sent TO magazines pestering him for stories late in his career, after he had been ignored and rejected by so many of them earlier.

Then today, I posted about the first review I've seen of my new thriller The Devil's Bait. Fortunately, it's a very positive review.


----------



## JeffMariotte

smiley396 said:


> My last two posts were about author Maeve Binchy and my July 4th thoughts on the confederate flag flying here in South Carolina.
> 
> You can check them out at http://jlep.wordpress.com
> 
> Thanks,
> Pamela


Pamela, great post about the flag. I have family in SC and they feel just the same way (as thinking people should).


----------



## Jenni

Bob Mayer and I posted two blogs on our thoughts from Thrillerfest so far.

http://writeitforward.wordpress.com


----------



## Guest

Today I blogged about a cool promo idea:

http://christineolinger.blogspot.com/2011/07/dude-were-gettin-band-back-together.html


----------



## Robert Clear

Fish knives. The scourge of civilisation: 
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/07/fish.html


----------



## DDScott

I'm thrilled to be part of the conversation today at the superfab Mark William's Blog where I join the amazing, Bestselling Kindle Author Barbara Silkstone and Mark to *discuss all-things Kindle US versus Kindle UK*!

Here's the scoop:

http://markwilliamsinternational.com/2011/07/10/swimming-the-atlantic-naked-barbara-silkstone-investigates/

Join us as we begin to build a big 'ole bridge across the pond...


----------



## Linda Acaster

I've decided to let my characters blog for a while, give me a rest, and am highlighting _Torc of Moonlight_ as I've got it on offer for July.

I've found it interesting to do, ripping the characters off the page but makinng them talk about their experiences. I should do it more often. Or they should.


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo!

Fireworks regret...finally motivates me to release an UNCUT scene from my novel. I had cut the scene due to the overall novel length, and had been looking for a reason to release the much longer version.  [URL=http://stevenkonkoly.com/2011/07/09/we-made-a-business-decision-to-miss-the-fireworks/]http://stevenkonkoly.com/2011/07/09/we-made-a-business-decision-to-miss-the-fireworks/ [/url]


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I've just begun a blog tour - Adventures in SFF. Today starts with 7 sentences from my upcoming SF novel ROAD TO HELL, and a link to my guest post about Newfoundland with photos...including of a most interesting road sign involving a moose.

http://kristadball.com/blog/


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland

Several new features added to The Hylander Diner including an Indie Summer Reads list, Hot Off the Press releases and a list of Indie Writers' blogs.


----------



## Andre Jute

Will Moira be eaten first by her husband or by the wolves?

Psycho-horror short story, ultra-realistic, as you would expect from me.

FREE.

http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1618


----------



## &#039;

Andre Jute said:


> Will Moira be eaten first by her husband or by the wolves?


Are the wolves descendants of the founder of literary fiction? Oh, maybe not, there's an o missing.


----------



## Atmcbom

A blog for everything creative in my life

www.atmcbom.blogspot.com


----------



## antares

I posted my review of ClarkesWorld Magazine, available as a Kindle subscription: 
http://thelogoftheantares.blogspot.com/
I have two reviews in the queue.


----------



## Guest

A quick post about the first review of The Docks. http://vhfolland.blogspot.com/2011/07/docks-new-review.html


----------



## tim290280

I'm auctioning off my Borders bookmark to recoup some of the losses incurred by Redgroup. Any bids over $40million will be accepted.
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/07/australian-bookstore-memorabilia.html


----------



## Robert Clear

Happy Monday!
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/07/happy-monday.html


----------



## aaronpolson

A brief reflection on the nature of book reviews in the internet age:

On the Internet, Every Review is Equal*

*perhaps, I should have written "in the star-rating average, every review is equal"?


----------



## R. Doug

This week I'm highlighting my writing and storytelling talents. As for today, it's a retelling of an old joke I heard many years ago. I guess you could call it "Extreme Punning." I've titled today's piece:

Quasimodo's Replacents


----------



## Colin Taber

Remembering Harry...

Some nostalgic thoughts during the Harry Potter releases in the book trade. 

http://colintaber.livejournal.com/24111.html


----------



## CaitLondon

I blogged yesterday http://caitlondon.blogspot.com for #samplesunday. I'm going to try to keep that one up and another 1-2 thru the week.

But I'm needing some writing time, so I'm stocking up posts for later. Happen to love blogging. I started with 3 and got so busy that I had to cut down to just my book-one.


----------



## Julia March

A review of Rock Paper Tiger by Lisa Brackmann http://www.juliamarch.com/2011/07/11/rock-paper-tiger-by-lisa-brackmann/


----------



## 13500

It's all about weird words today on Bibliophilic Blather, as well as a general call for submissions for Flash Fiction Fridays.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## &#039;

JeffMariotte said:


> A couple of days ago, I posted about the rejection letter that crime writer John D. MacDonald sent TO magazines pestering him for stories late in his career, after he had been ignored and rejected by so many of them earlier.
> 
> Then today, I posted about the first review I've seen of my new thriller The Devil's Bait. Fortunately, it's a very positive review.


Hi Jeff.


----------



## anne_holly

My love letter to betareaders:

http://anneholly.blogspot.com/2011/07/betareaders-are-alpha-and-omega-of.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I blather on about Controversial Subject Matter in Religiously-themed Books


----------



## DDScott

*Today, at The WG2E, it's all about sharing and comparing the 99 Cent Price Point's Volume of Sales and Royalties Earned vs The $2.99 Price Point.*

Here's the scoop:

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/volume-from-99-cent-ebook-sales-can-beat-the-higher-royalty-of-2-99-ebooks


----------



## JETaylor

J. Carson Black is on my blog today and Katie Salidas is on tomorrow - swing in and say hi!

http://jetaylor75.blogspot.com


----------



## TiffanyTurner

I'm continuing my summer series of Indie author interviews.
Just interviewed Laura Lond and reviewed her book, My Sparkling Misfortune.
Interview with Laura Lond:
http://crystalkeeper.wordpress.com/2011/07/12/interview-with-laura-lond-author-of-my-sparkling-misfortune/
Book Review of My Sparkling Misfortune:
http://crystalkeeper.wordpress.com/2011/07/06/a-book-with-a-twist-in-misfortune/

Enjoy! Leave comments for feedback. Always good to see how I'm doing.


----------



## gatehouseauthor

I blogged twice yesterday, once for #SampleSunday and once for a new Smashwords giveaway. I generally try to get one or two posts in a week.

http://doortocanellin.blogspot.com/2011/07/samplesunday-and-another-good-review.html

http://doortocanellin.blogspot.com/2011/07/new-take-on-giveaways.html


----------



## CraigInOregon

A harrowing CreateSpace adventure should amuse most of you:

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/07/11/my-createspace-adventure/


----------



## Ripley

Buy Groceries with Your iPhone

I'm ready to sign up!


----------



## Alex Owens

Today I posted:

Concerto by Sandra Miller- Book Review She's one of us! ( a fellow KB'er)

http://quirkygurl.com/2011/07/11/concerto-by-sandra-miller-book-review/


----------



## JRTomlin

Robert Clear said:


> Fish knives. The scourge of civilisation:
> www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/07/fish.html


Robert, I just read your blurb for The Cambridge List. (going OT here) It's brilliant. I'd immediately download it if I hadn't ALREADY spent my book budget for the entire month. (I have no self control which is the reason for a strict budget. I'd choose books over food)

Next month though. You're definitely on my TBR list.


----------



## daringnovelist

Tonight I posted my "creating the cover" series post a little early: I finally figured out the right kind of cover for my most difficult book!

Plus thoughts on creating a brand and creating a genre.

Camille


----------



## Coral Moore

Katie Salidas stopped by my blog to make a guest post on her release day about werewolves: http://www.chaosandinsanity.com/1105/guest-post-by-katie-salidas-vampires-werewolves/ 
Also check out her big day blog blitz here: http://networkedblogs.com/khVvE for lots of giveaways and all around awesome stuff.


----------



## miss_fletcher

Posted a new video review: Blood of Requiem by Daniel Arenson:
http://indiebookreview.blogspot.com/2011/07/blood-of-requiem-song-of-dragons-book-1.html


----------



## Millard

I re-did my covers. Here's a little thing about that:

http://franticplanet.wordpress.com/2011/07/11/out-with-the-old/


----------



## D Girard Watson

Today's post is on how scientists use ambiguity to figure out how readers read:

http://dgirardwatson.com/journal/2011/7/12/the-importance-of-being-ambiguous.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

This was just so funny I had to put it on my blog (well, I do write knitting books!): HILARIOUS! Tom Hanks' Knitting Joke on Julia Roberts


----------



## anne_holly

Having a comment chat about betareaders today:

http://anneholly.blogspot.com/2011/07/question-for-you-on-betareaders.html


----------



## 41419

I have two today as I forgot to post yesterday...

*#1 Amazon Surcharge*

On Monday, I wrote about the $2 Surcharge that Amazon is adding on to the price of your books to readers in most international countries (not DE or UK). This charge is nothing to do with taxes, and it's all kept by Amazon.

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/07/11/amazon-hold-back-the-growth-of-e-books-around-the-world/

*#2 Adult Print Fiction Down 25% in 2011*

Print continues its astonishing freefall, with adult fiction leading the way - down over 25% in 2011 so far. But there was another piece of news that may give indie booksellers some hope, if they take advantage of it.

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/07/12/adult-fiction-print-sales-collapse-down-25-7-in-first-half-of-2011/


----------



## DDScott

*Today, at The WG2E, we're talkin'

Kindle Trolling*

_Is Amazon Kindle the new slush pile?_

Here's the scoop:

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/kindle-trolling

Have any of you been "trolled"?


----------



## Victoria J

Some thoughts on using Second Person Narrative as a creative exercise in fiction.

http://pencilword.blogspot.com/


----------



## kellymcclymer

My blog guest, Elaine Raco Chase, has great advice on breaking the rules (specifically the one about write what you know). Check out her advice here.


----------



## Bob Mayer

A summary about what I picked about the state of publishing at Thrillerfest this past week.
http://writeitforward.wordpress.com/


----------



## SBJones

Things I learned about marketing from the mistakes of others and that my book is now available on Barnes and Noble in paperback.

http://www.TheEternalGateway.com


----------



## R. Doug

My second humor piece for the week:

If Edgar Allan Poe had written A Christmas Carol

A followup piece written in the style of Mickey Spillane will post on Friday.


----------



## SheaMacLeod

My spotlight of fellow indie author (and horror writer) Todd Russell: http://sheamacleod.wordpress.com/2011/07/12/writer-wednesday-mental-shrillness/


----------



## Nancy Beck

Should authors reply to reviews of their own books?

http://writerlystuff.blogspot.com/2011/07/authors-commenting-on-reviews-on-their.html


----------



## 41419

Following on from Monday's post about the $2 Surcharge that Amazon are adding (and keeping) on most international sales, Kobo have begun their major European roll-out.

Their new German store has three times as many German books as Amazon's store, and they will have stores in France, Spain, Italy & The Netherlands (with no surcharge) later this year.

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/07/13/kobo-target-europe-while-amazon-sleep-at-the-wheel/


----------



## 13500

Today we take on more homophones on Bibliophilic Blather. They can trip up even the most seasoned writers and are never caught by spell check.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## Aloysa

Love this thread! Today I am actually working on opening a blog. Will spam this thread when it is up and running!


----------



## LCEvans

http://amoosewalkedintoabar.blogspot.com/

Guest blogger Suzanne Tyrpak gives Seven Tips for Making Airline Travel an Adventure


----------



## CraigInOregon

In my latest ROW80 blog post, I tell of a benchmark reached, and finding SHADA's "Revenge of Lard-Ass Hogan" moment. 

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/07/13/past-a-significant-benchmark/


----------



## Javier Gimenez Sasieta

A video post about the writting process...

http://www.elacontecimiento.net/blog/como-se-hizo-novela/el-ultimo-renglon/


----------



## balaspa

I promoted a new horror novel that I have coming out later this year. The novel is called VICIOUS and involves two dogs being the antagonists. As soon as I published the promotional artwork, it caused controversy. So, I wrote this blog article all about writing a controversial novel:

http://bryanwalaspa.com/2011/07/13/on-writing-a-controversial-novel/


----------



## Ripley

I just barely managed not to gush about my Kindle.

Google to Release New Kindle Competition


----------



## tim290280

Just updated a blog post to include a video presentation by Curt Stager:

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/05/books-you-should-read-climate-change.html


----------



## Harry Nicholson

A lovely surprise from the kiln:

http://1513fusion.wordpress.com/2011/07/11/bardo/










Will there be others like it?

Harry


----------



## vekelly1

You can check out my last post about a girl, her man, and a spider- and other thoughts of mine here http://itsoktosay.com/


----------



## Patty Jansen

I posted about the question of how much science there needs to be in science fiction. Beware. You may not like the reply ;-)

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2011/07/14/how-much-science-does-there-need-to-be-in-science-fiction/


----------



## gryeates

I most recently discussed what it means for the world now that we have lost the last living veterans of World War One: http://www.gryeates.co.uk/?p=293


----------



## JRainey

Our own Tallulah Grace has her book, Fate, featured as Paranormal Indie of the Day at my blog.  http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/07/paranormal-indie-of-day-fate-by.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Tessa Stokes is my Indie Author of the Day today on my blog: For/From Indie Authors: Tessa Stokes


----------



## ccjames

Talking about publishing (from traditional to indie) at http://bit.ly/nGAwX6


----------



## Ian Fraser

Talking about survivalist notions and the end of the world. http://frasersrazor.wordpress.com/

I leave the blogs about writing/publishing to those more knowledgeable on the subject than I  I prefer to share my current obsessions or thoughts. It gets me a little traffic.


----------



## Aloysa

Introducing my blog! Please stop by and say "Hi" or even better - subscribe!

http://writingunhooked.wordpress.com/


----------



## lvcabbie

Check out the "final draft" of the cover for my novel, http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com.


----------



## 41419

My designer has kindly allowed the world to see how the sausage is made. Today, I break down one of my covers, showing the entire process from the initial brief and first image, through several mock-ups of proposed covers to how and why the final design was selected.

*The Anatomy of a Book Cover*

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/07/14/the-anatomy-of-a-book-cover/


----------



## Randirogue

The Problem of the Parents

Oh, hey, Mom, Dad... That vampire blood orgy I wrote about in my novel... It's _*IMAGINARY*_. ~_~ooo


----------



## Susannah Morgan

Hi everyone,

Please check out my new blog: http://susannahmorganbooks.com/?p=296 Ghosts and Wolves.

Have a great day!

Susannah


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Check out my latest blog post about Harry Potter-mania titled: "Harry Potter and the Vexatious Vasectomy."

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/07/harry-potter-and-vexatious-vasectomy.html


----------



## Robert Clear

I love being asked for ID
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/07/proof-of-age.html


----------



## shel

Yes, I did post. And there are two _bonus_ videos by Joe Jackson included (does anyone besides me remember him?).

While that would seem pretty random, I promise it all ties together if only in the most tenuous way.


----------



## John Y. Jones

Korean schools will reportedly eliminate all paper textbooks in favor of electronic texts by 2015.


----------



## EliRey

Well yesterday but I forgot to come post.  Anyhoo, I announced a new book I'm adding to my Moreno Brothers series on my blog.

www.ElizabethReyes.com


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Check out my latest weekly blog feature. Indie authors/writers wanted! http://andyrane.blogspot.com


----------



## Andre Jute

Two entries about freebies for the Smashwords Summer sale:
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1618
and 
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1632

An announcement of the arrival of paperback editions of my Kindle books at special prices:
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1565


----------



## Tess St John

2009 Golden Heart Nominee Jennifer Bray-Weber invades my blog today!

http://tessstjohn.blogspot.com/


----------



## Aloysa

Tell my story: http://writingunhooked.wordpress.com/2011/07/15/my-story-continued/


----------



## KatieKlein

The first chapter of _Vendetta_ is up today!
http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/07/vendetta.html


----------



## kae

SAMulraney said:


> Check out my latest weekly blog feature. Indie authors/writers wanted! http://andyrane.blogspot.com


The blog looks nice, but for the "same six questions" I couldn't find a list of the six. Do the authors make up their own?


----------



## R. Doug

On Wednesday I posted a small humor piece told in the style of _The Raven_ about the apparent murder of a store clerk-If Edgar Allan Poe Had Written A Christmas Carol. Today, I follow that up with the "investigation," this time in the style of Mickey Spillane. I call it, "A Spillane Christmas Carol," and it's rife with references to Dickens characters and stories-ranging from the groaningly obvious to the subtle and obscure.


----------



## 13500

Today, we reveal what story came in at number 3 for the Flash Fiction Fridays Top Five.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## Ian Fraser

Yesterday and today I did a part one and two - talking about the end of the world and different apocalypse scenarios. (I write about things I'm interested in 
http://frasersrazor.wordpress.com/


----------



## 41419

Today is top promo tip day. Want to get (a lot) more reviews? Want to get (a lot) more readers? Then read today's post.

Also, if you are interested in an advance copy of _Let's Get Digital: How To (And Why You Should) Self-Publish_, then read to the end.

*Promo Tip: LibraryThing Giveaways*

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/07/15/promo-tip-librarything-giveaways/


----------



## Ethan Cobb

I shared a fun story titled "Superman Strikes Fear into Villains and Four Year Olds" about the adventure of discovery:

http://www.ethancobb.blogspot.com/


----------



## D Girard Watson

Today I wrote a post about my experiences with Google+ and why I prefer it to Facebook.

http://dgirardwatson.com/journal/2011/7/15/why-i-heart-google.html


----------



## WilliamKing.me

Posted a couple of days ago about my experience of selling a book in 4 different languages but not English which is the only one I speak/write.

http://www.williamking.me/?p=815


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Kimberly Spencer is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: Kimberly Spencer


----------



## zstopper

Latest Post: The Age Of Bimbocracy

For anyone interested in how the Palin-Kardashian-Hilton axis will
bring about rule by reality show, check out the article at:

http://zombiestop.wordpress.com


----------



## JRTomlin

I posted a review of Accomplished in Murder by Dara English.


----------



## Will Granger

I posted about my new short story _Vampire Truths_ and got a sale in the first 12 hours! 
I also posted about one of my other books, _Anabar Rises_, being featured on the Indie Snippets blog. Marketing takes time, but it really is important and worth the effort.
http://anabarauthor.blogspot.com/


----------



## JRainey

The Observer by Chris Hackett is the Paranormal Indie of the Day!  http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/07/paranormal-indie-of-day-observer-by.html


----------



## Ian Fraser

Finally posted a little something headed 'Because I grew up under Fascism...' 
http://frasersrazor.wordpress.com/


----------



## tim290280

Today's post was the first in a series of Training Master-classes to help writers and other sedentary people learn good lifting technique.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/07/training-master-class-1.html


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Ian Fraser said:


> Finally posted a little something headed 'Because I grew up under Fascism...'
> http://frasersrazor.wordpress.com/


Read it. I'm impressed.


----------



## Nadine

I just posted on my confusion when my book landed in Amazon's occult category.

http://www.happierthanabillionaire.com/2011/07/15/cute-worship-devil/


----------



## JeffMariotte

Today I posted about the origins of my horror novel _The Slab_, which was originally published by a small press in San Diego that mostly published comic books/graphic novels, and why I've put the e-book on sale for 99¢ in commemoration of next week's San Diego Comic-Con.

http://jeff_mariotte.typepad.com/my_weblog/2011/07/the-slab-for-99.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Some thoughts about Sandy Nachlinger's recent post, Romance Novel Addiction on Boomers and Books Blog: Romance Novel Addiction: Pornography for Women?


----------



## Andre Jute

The dangers in salami-slicing the genre
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1662

FREE! Two Shorts (High Fidelity & Christmas Oratorio) from Scenes from a Bizarre Life
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1632

FREE! The Survivor, an outwrite from a distant draft of IDITAROD
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1618


----------



## kellymcclymer

I put up the third chapter of my chicklit novel _The Ex Files_ today. I'm also looking for sponsors for my Clarion Write-a-Thon participation (details on blog). I don't know if the message is mixed, putting up a chicklit novel to support an sf/fantasy writing workshop, but confusion is my quintessential essence, so I'm running with it 

Read all about it on Kelly McClymer's Blog.


----------



## Grace Elliot

NEW blog post.

A week ago I posted about the true story of Marocco, the 17th century, performing horse whose act was so good that he was accused of witchcraft. At the time his feats were so exceptional that some believed the only way they were possible was through witchcraft. During the lifetime of his act, Marocco's trainer, William Banks, declined to explain how the tricks were done : - even to the point of getting Marocco to kiss a crucifix (and prove his skill was derived from the Holy Spirit, rather than the devil) instead of explain the truth. 
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/07/secrets-behind-marocco-devils-horse.html


----------



## R. Doug

Capturing the vibrant colors of sunsets through exposure compensation and manually setting white balance in:

As Our Hero Rides Into the Sunset


----------



## Gentleman Zombie

I'm a late night writer..

Tonight's Subject:  I googled myself and got a big surprise..


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Check out the debut of my feature, *The Same Six Questions*, with author Ty Johnston!

http://andyrane.blogspot.com/2011/07/same-six-questions-ty-johnston.html


----------



## 13500

A Monday morning surprise for me today on my blog.
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## 41419

Each drop in print sales causes bookstore closures, which means less stores to sell books, which means lower print runs, which means higher printing costs, which means higher prices, which means another drop in print sales.

But this is only one of a series of vicious circles that mean the end of any significant market share for print and bricks-and-mortar bookstores.

*Borders Inches Closer to Liquidation. What Happens Next?*

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/07/18/borders-inches-closer-to-liquidation-what-happens-next/


----------



## Aloysa

Musings about ideas and inspiration...

http://writingunhooked.wordpress.com/2011/07/18/where-do-you-get-your-ideas-from/


----------



## tim290280

I just had to blog about the sacrilege that is Tom Cruise playing Jack Reacher.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/07/who-will-portray-jack-reacher.html


----------



## PhoenixS

Up until this week my blog has been 90% devoted to critiquing queries and synopses. I promised I'd give myself a break after I reached 100 queries.

Since I self-pubbed 3 months ago, I've also been doing the occasional update post on my progress. This weekend I posted a mid-month update around sales stats and marketing effort effectiveness for July:

Mid-Month Update

I still have the odd synopsis and query revision in the queue for this coming week.

I do have *100 queries * (plus 1-2 revisions for each of those queries) and *18 synopses * (with their subsequent revisions) in the archives with my crits as well as my rewrites for maybe 3/4 of them (I like rewriting queries ).

You can find my homepage here.


----------



## balaspa

Posted a quick photo and article about seeing the new Google Story HD ereader available for sale at Targe stores.

http://bryanwalaspa.com/2011/07/17/first-sighting-in-target-stores-googles-ereader/


----------



## CraigInOregon

Trying to finish a WIP and prepare for a cross-country move isn't exactly easy, as my latest ROW80 blog post update proves:

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/07/18/closing-in-on-the-denouement/


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Just finished a new post about my children's frequent aversion to clothing titled "The Italian Butt-Slapping Dance."

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/07/italian-butt-slapping-dance.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I posted my review of The Paris Wife: Elegance and Compassion: The Paris Wife by Paula McLain


----------



## DDScott

*Want to know

How To Increase Your Ebook Sales Daily Average?*

I've got a couple ideas for you and the numbers to back 'em up on today's WG2E!

Here's the scoop:

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/how-to-increase-your-ebook-sales-daily-average


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Hey Everyone (and Moses):

I posted yesterday. I have been away on kinda-vacay for a week, which consisted of hiding in a trailer in a mosquito infested field with no wi-fi, venturing out only to watch my daughter and her pony do their thing at Pony Club Camp.

So now I'm back! Yippee! And the mosquitoes are so bad around here that I'm waiting for fall and the first freeze.

So my blog post was another recipe for stay-inside, do-ahead food. I posted Glazed Ham awhile ago, and Brownies, so yesterday I posted my favorite recipe for scalloped potatoes.

So now I'm off to check out Grace Elliot's Blog about neigh-neighs! As much as I like to pretend that horses are a big pain-in-the-butt, they are actually super-cute and addictive.

H.E.A.'s Forever,
Nicki Lynn


----------



## Alex Owens

Just posted a feature on  Todd Russell's MENTAL SHRILLNESS  on my site, with an aside on why Short Fiction should be taken seriously.

In two days, the weekly feature Three-Ways Thursdays featuring KB's own Jennifer Rainey will go live. http://www.quirkygurl.com


----------



## Ryan Pollard

Ryan Pollard's Nein Lives

This just started up. "I see this as a public venue, a project, to further explore my ideas."

It's going to be awesome. Um, yeah...


----------



## MegHarris

A rant in defense of one-star reviews, in response to Konrath's blog post this morning:

http://ellenfisherjournal.blogspot.com/2011/07/one-star-reviews.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Was Ernest Hemingway's suicide fifty years ago this month prompted by paranoia over the FBI surveillance? Some people think so: Ernest Hemingway 'driven to suicide over FBI surveillance'


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I don't usually post 2 blogs in one day but this is such am amazing video I had to share it: How 5 People in a Tiny Boat Saved A Humpback Whale


----------



## SBJones

Updated on Tuesday July 19. Targeting the Influential when you market your book.

http://www.TheEternalGateway.com


----------



## daringnovelist

I wrote an off-the-cuff response to Konrath's "Be Deliberate" post -- one of the best posts about craft and writing I've seen in a long time. I riffed a little on conformity and nonconformity.

(People who think that post is about one star reviews should read it again -- first sentence is "Don't Write Crap." It's not about reviewers, folks. It's about writers. Although he doesn't say it directly, the indirect upshot is this: reviews are by and for readers, not writers. They aren't critique. Writers should ignore them.)

Camille


----------



## Herman

Ok,


I wrote about some chaot who is virtually stalking me, and he rates me a 1 star at Amazon every night(!) - and Amazon then removes that every morning, because he never bought 1 copy and he is only flaming ( I had a dispute with him in a forum, so he decided to follow me there)
I called the article: The German Literaturkritiker is back [URL=http://sonnennacht.blogspot.com/2011/07/german-literaturkritiker-is-back]http://sonnennacht.blogspot.com/2011/07/german-literaturkritiker-is-back.html[/url]


Then again I reduced the price for my ebook, down to 1,14 ( which was supposed to be 99 Cents, but somehow I made something wrong - so...)


http://sonnennacht.blogspot.com


----------



## Victoria J

I put up a post about the website and podcast *Adventures in Sci-Fi Publishing*.

http://pencilword.blogspot.com/2011/07/adventures-in-sci-fi-publishing.html


----------



## xandy3

Actually posted there for the first time in weeks: http://wp.me/pIJeA-4N

Aptly titled, and includes my new blogging itinerary.


----------



## marshacanham

It's all about the numbers

http://marshacanham.wordpress.com/2011/07/19/a-matter-of-numbers/


----------



## R. Doug

A bit on Santorini, including photographs I took.


----------



## LilianaHart

I just posted a blog called: The Long (and Sometimes Broken) Road to Publishing

http://www.lilianahart.com/


----------



## xandy3

A new poem entitled EVICTED!

http://wp.me/pIJeA-4R


----------



## Aloysa

Musing about what we write: http://writingunhooked.wordpress.com/2011/07/20/what-do-you-write/


----------



## Pamela Davis

My latest blog post: 'when characters become real' at http://themindofpam.com

*Fixed link, it now works


----------



## DDScott

*Welcome to The WG2E...Kindle Top 100 Author Scott Nicholson!!!*

C'mon over and check-out Scott's Secret to Publishing Success, plus chat with and ask him questions too...

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/welcome-to-the-wg2e-scott-nicholson


----------



## Steve the Bear

This morning my article *The Importance of a Good Title* is on my blog at http://stevericherbooks.com/2011/07/20/the-importance-of-a-good-title-complete-article/


----------



## lewaters

Editor's Draft Returned!

http://laurenwaters.net/2011/07/18/editors-draft-returned/


----------



## R. Doug

Pam, the link in your message doesn't work: _"The URL is not valid and cannot be loaded."_


----------



## 13500

It's a grammar quickie today -- who's versus whose -- on Bibliophilic Blather.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## Ripley

Today I did research on How do you spell ebook / eBook / e-book?

On Monday I blogged on the question Can ebooks save children's backs?

Apparently I have a lot of questions.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

I just did a guest blog on a UK site. Topic: Why I Stopped Trumpeting and Started Killing People ...

Come on down and check it out! http://tinyurl.com/susanfleet-guestblog


----------



## antares

Posted to my blog, thelogoftheantares [dot] blogspot [dot] com, Wednesday, 20 July 2011. Post on embedded videos and future media.


----------



## S Jaffe

This week's post compared my recent, horrible airline experience with the publishing industry!

Check it out at http://www.stuartjaffe.com/blog


----------



## CraigInOregon

In my latest ROW80 update, I talk about the print debut of MOST LIKELY and how close I am to finishing SHADA:

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/07/20/print-version-of-most-likely-approved-available/


----------



## cidneyswanson

Haven't updated the post since late June (so it's time,) but we gave the blog a facelift!

Can you tell I like blues? 

http://www.cidneyswanson.blogspot.com/


----------



## Alex Owens

NEW Three-Ways Thursday's Post: Meet Author Jennifer Rainey (These Hellish Happenings - great book btw!)
http://wp.me/ppogR-9I http://www.quirkygurl.com


----------



## tim290280

Part two of my training master-class series. Today we have chest exercises covered for everyone who needs to get fit.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/07/training-master-class-2.html


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

New "The Same Six Questions" interview with author S. Arthur Martin!

http://andyrane.blogspot.com


----------



## CKWebb

My poor little blog gets posted on & pushed around quite often. My latest is an article that ran in Suspense Magazine about vamps and I update most days here with new Indie authors & books as well.

WebbWeaver review blog gets an almost daily addition of book reviews or author interviews and we still can't keep up...but it sure is fun trying  check us out here[/url] http://bit.ly/HWQKW
http://www.twistedwebb.blogspot.com/


----------



## Guest

I wrote an article on the 67th anniversary of the failed attempt on Hitker's life called Making Things Worse?.


----------



## mrv01d

Squeeeeeeee


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

David Gaughran is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/From Indie Authors: David Gaughran


----------



## D Girard Watson

Today I posted about the complexity of word meaning, and how it can lead to public humiliation by Al Franken:

http://dgirardwatson.com/journal/2011/7/21/lexical-ambiguity-and-being-pwned-by-al-franken.html


----------



## Nancy Fulda

New blog post: Self-Promotion for the Internet Mom


----------



## Guest

Posted a book excerpt from my paranormal thriller, A Game of Blood.  Detective Mitch Grogan gets roped into a peculiar conversation about a video game while trying to convince Darius to leave Rodney's daughter alone. Darius is not exactly the easiest person to reason with, as the scene illustrates.


----------



## Susannah Morgan

My blog is: Just for the Hell of It (a writer writing); recent post: Advise without Consent

Stuff I prattle on about when not working on my 3rd novel [http://susannahmorganbooks.com/?page_id=112url=http://susannahmorganbooks.com/?page_id=112]


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I blather on about the types of female characters that drive me batty in novels: Clever Murder Mystery or Cheesy Romance Novel? You Decide.


----------



## Coral Moore

How much research is too much? I ask that question and share why I'm asking on my blog: http://www.chaosandinsanity.com/1120/to-research-or-not-to-research/

Hint: I do too much research.


----------



## Douglas Dorow

Readers are asking where I got ideas for my thriller The Ninth District.  Decided to answer those questions with my latest blog post at www.thrillersrus.blogspot.com


----------



## Pamela Davis

Another blog post accomplished. This one is about nearing the end of my current novel.

the end is near


----------



## PMartelly

I actually changed my blog to be more image-focused.
I put up a ton of cool pics that got my imagination running and mind thinking.

http://parrisha.tumblr.com


----------



## anne_holly

http://anneholly.blogspot.com/2011/07/interview-with-artist-amanda-wood.html

I interviewed my cover artist today!


----------



## garryg

Hi, today I posted this: Re-writing the classics


----------



## T.M.souders author

I posted yesterday. I'm doing a giveaway! See details here: http://wp.me/p1AxLQ-3r


----------



## Guest

Since I write alternate history I did a post about The Problems of Writing Consistent Alternate History.


----------



## tim290280

I do not care for Cold Chisel.

Do not care for them.

Combat your inner bogan.
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/07/i-dont-care-for-cold-chisel.html


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Happy Book Birthday! 

http://andyrane.blogspot.com


----------



## Harry Nicholson

A new red tyger - burning bright.

http://1513fusion.wordpress.com/standing-stones/


----------



## lewaters

Writing the Story You Want to Read

http://laurenwaters.net/2011/07/22/writing-the-story-you-want-to-read/


----------



## WilliamKing.me

What does the future smell like? This is some stuff about world-building in Science Fiction that I learned doing my day job. (I write a couple of bestselling series for Games Workshop's Black Library publishing division).

http://www.williamking.me/?p=845


----------



## Guest

A short general update, and a real catch-22 that's going to take me some thinking to get round.

http://vhfolland.blogspot.com/2011/07/update.html


----------



## Alex Owens

Introducing "Flash-N Fridays" a new weekly feature dedicated to the art of flash fiction. I hope you all will check it out and leave a comment if you have any suggestions. thanks!

http://quirkygurl.com/2011/07/22/flash-n-fridays-july-22/


----------



## Aimee Laine

Wish I'd seen this yesterday because that was the kickoff to our:

This one's for the boys: 10 ways to win a woman's heart

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## 41419

Today's guest poster, Moses Siregar III, understands the importance of only publishing when you are ready. And instead of rushing something out, he makes a convincing case for taking your time and building your platform.

http://bit.ly/mQJtka


----------



## R. Doug

Carlsbad Caverns, photographed just yesterday: So Easy Even a Caveman Can Photograph It


----------



## bobavey

Yes I have. Please drop by and check out Grandpa Luke's Final Visit.

http://www.bobavey.blogspot.com


----------



## 13500

Who came in at number two for the Flash Fiction Fridays Top Five? Please stop by my blog to read a great piece by Cleveland W. Gibson.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/07/flash-fiction-fridays-top-five-2.html

Thanks!


----------



## KR Jacobsen

This was a few days ago, but I'm still looking to collect anecdotal data on the idea:

Higher Price Equals Higher Rating?


----------



## xandy3

Friday Five http://wp.me/pIJeA-4W


----------



## cidneyswanson

Snape is my new crush.
http://cidneyswanson.blogspot.com/


----------



## PatrickWalts

http://patrickwalts.wordpress.com/2011/07/22/exactly-what-purpose-do-mosquitoes-serve/
I posted about mosquitoes, pondering just exactly WTF is up with those little b****rds.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

C.M. Barrett is my Indie Author of the Day today: For/from Indie Authors: C.M. Barrett


----------



## kellymcclymer

I've been AWOL from the blog for the week, but it was worth it, because: TA DA! I *finally* uploaded my 5th (and final for now) backlist historical romance novel, The Next Best Bride. The link is to Smashwords for now, because it isn't live anywhere else yet.

I wrote about what I learned putting up my backlist too: (Belated) Lesson From the Backlist: Wanted - One Time Turner


----------



## John Dax

Today I featured TECHNICALLY DEAD by Naomi Kramer on my blog. Well, really just the book cover. It is a lot easier that way.

http://bit.ly/rpnOuP


----------



## ndrake

Yep, just started blogging today!  Still not sure if I got it right or not, but there is only one way to find out!

N


----------



## DDScott

Here's a superfab fun approach to one of the "uglies" of writing-for-publication...

Dealing with Nasty Reviews

That's the topic on today's WG2E...c'mon over and share your experiences and have a good 'ole giggle or too!

*Dealing With Nasty Reviews...Total Put-on Your Big Girl or Boy Panties and Deal With It Moments*


----------



## Alex Owens

Just finished Monique Martin's *Out of Time* and loved it so much I had to post a mini-review to my site.

http://wp.me/ppogR-aU
http://www.quirkygurl.com


----------



## caseyf6

Is there anyone who can tell me how to do a hyperlink in the forums-- not just showing the link itself (such as http://passagesbrink.blogspot.com) but the link where you write the title of your blog update (Five questions) and it clicks through to that page?


----------



## Ripley

What makes a perfectly normal day extraordinary?

...in which I wax poetic.


----------



## Alex Owens

caseyf6 said:


> Is there anyone who can tell me how to do a hyperlink in the forums-- not just showing the link itself (such as http://passagesbrink.blogspot.com) but the link where you write the title of your blog update (Five questions) and it clicks through to that page?


You have to play with the code a bit: (at least it's what i do. I may be doing it the hard way)

QuirkyGirl.com

Looks like this when you type it (take out spaces)
[url =http://www.quirkygurl.com  QuirkyGurl .com [/url ]


----------



## 41419

E-books are up 160.1% in the first five months of 2011 (from the same period last year). Print has fallen dramatically in all categories. Meanwhile, Borders is closing and Barnes & Noble plans to further reduce store space (and orders) for books and return many of the books they already have to publishers.

*The Relentless March of E-books*

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/07/24/the-relentless-march-of-e-books/


----------



## R. Doug

Pictures of sailing yachts during the Bucket Regatta in St. Barts in March of last year.


----------



## garryg

I blogged this: Exploring the difference between technical and mainstream reviews&#8230;


----------



## PatrickWalts

Some thoughts on the use of adverbs in writing:
http://patrickwalts.wordpress.com/2011/07/25/adverbs/


----------



## tim290280

Back training is especially important to people who spend a large part of the day typing. Master-class #3 is up.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/07/training-masterclass-3.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I babble on about Books I Loved As A Girl


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Come meet author Anne Holly and read her answers to The Same Six Questions!


----------



## antares

Review of Suzanne Tyrpak, _*Ghost Plane and Other Disturbing Tales*_. **** out of *****

thelogoftheantares[dot]blogspot[dot]com


----------



## Steve the Bear

_*Music to write by #13*_ has been posted this morning http://stevericherbooks.com/2011/07/25/music-to-write-by-13/


----------



## JumpingShip

I just posted a deleted scene from No Good Deed. http://bit.ly/phkISO I noticed that one of my biggest hit counts on my blog was from a deleted scene blogfest from over a year ago. It still gets hits, so I figured people like that kind of thing.


----------



## bnapier

Today's post is all about trying to resist the urge to scare the barrel of an already overdone topic.  Also comes with a new blog design!

www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com


----------



## PMartelly

new images up to inspire you! :]

http://www.parrishamartelly.com


----------



## 13500

We are working on vocabulary building today on Bibliophilic Blather.

Do you know what parsimonious means?

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/07/editing-for-grammarphobes-vocabulary.html


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Yep.

My First Audio Interview


----------



## lewaters

If anyone's looking for a little revising advice check out my post on the things I've learned from my editor:

http://laurenwaters.net/2011/07/25/living-with-a-grammar-disabilty/

Thanks!


----------



## Klip

I posted a drawing inspired by a Charles de Lint book. A fairy with a red gun and high heels, and an attitude to match:

http://mashadutoit.wordpress.com/2011/07/24/shes-quite-willing-to-use-that-little-red-gun/


----------



## aaronpolson

I'm going to run for cover after posting this:

Don't self-publish your novel (yet)

*runs and hides*


----------



## KCHawkings

This is probably one for the ladies: A dress of books

http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/07/i-want-this-dress.html


----------



## Pensivepelican

I blogged recently about my favorite author, Lawerence Block, following me on twitter. He THEN commented on my blog!

http://ooohsomethingshiny.com/2011/07/15/lawrence-block-is-following-me-on-twitter/

Pretty exciting to me. I recently seriously ramped up my blogging frequency. My goal is 3x per week, but I'm blogging nearly every day because the more you blog, the more hits you get and it gets addictive.


----------



## Pensivepelican

Okay-- I just realized that you meant the  blog on this board. Sorry, newbie error.


----------



## Klip

Pensivepelican said:


> Okay-- I just realized that you meant the blog on this board. Sorry, newbie error.


? No, no error, as far as I know? This is the space to share what you've posted on your own blog. Not so? *looks around the room nervously*


----------



## EC Sheedy

I just blogged about THE LURE OF THE KICK-A SS HEROINE. Like to read them and like to write them.  Here it is: http://penwarriors.com/


----------



## Aimee Laine

I blogged about my interview with a werewolf today. 

Is Sean Holloway Hot or What?

'twas very fun.


----------



## Ian Fraser

wrote a rambling thing titled '*Drink Urine or Write for TV: Pass the P*ss, Please*.' 
http://frasersrazor.wordpress.com


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Rob Cornell my Indie Author of the Day of the day on my blog:  For/From Indie Authors: Rob Cornell


----------



## Aloysa

Musing on English... What's your struggle? http://writingunhooked.wordpress.com/2011/07/25/english-language-what-is-your-struggle/


----------



## kellymcclymer

Marsha Canham is guest blogging today about romance covers through the decades -- with graphics. She's gone from a bestseller with no control over cover design to a bestselling indie who designs her own covers.

Readers Do Judge a Book by Its Cover


----------



## ccjames

I'm guest blogging about what I learned about characterization from "the town that talks to the dead". http://bit.ly/nOYAYf


----------



## ccjames

kellymcclymer said:


> Marsha Canham is guest blogging today about romance covers through the decades -- with graphics. She's gone from a bestseller with no control over cover design to a bestselling indie who designs her own covers.
> 
> Readers Do Judge a Book by Its Cover


Perfect. I'm looking into changing my cover.


----------



## Sam Rivers

I try to put something new on my blog every couple of days. That must be working since I am getting daily hits.


----------



## KCHawkings

A new post about an old project. Have you resurrected any of you earlier writing attempts?

http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/07/it-wasnt-that-awful-was-it.html


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Ebook Release Postmortem

http://andyrane.blogspot.com


----------



## SBJones

Updated today regarding my up coming first book signing. Momentum when writing and music.

http://www.TheEternalGateway.com


----------



## LucieSimone

Blogged today about the new trend in dining that drives me batty.

Http://luciesimone.blogspot.com


----------



## hydrapublications

I made a post yesterday about our weekend at FandomFest in Louisville, KY. Talks alot about some launch parties we attended and some other things. I am just getting started with this particular blog.
http://vewfromthebookside.blogspot.com/


----------



## DDScott

*It's Dollar Days in D. D. Scott-ville!!!*

That's the superfab scoop on my blog today!

Welcome to every single one of my Bootscootin' Books and Cozy Cash Mysteries too for 99 Cents each...less than a trip to your local dollar store!

Why?!

Because I luuuvvv treatin' my readers and fans to great books for great prices!!!

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/07/now-you-can-read-any-d-d-scott-romantic.html

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!!!


----------



## JumpingShip

I posted about a one star review I received last month. http://mmcdonald64.blogspot.com/2011/07/embrace-well-written-one-star-review.html


----------



## R. Doug

Imagine my surprise when I checked my blog admin page and found that my blog for July 22nd somehow went viral and is approaching 800 hits for the day. My usually _weekly_ tally runs just under 300.

So, I did a search to see what was going on and found that WordPress featured that particular blog article on their "Freshly Pressed" page.

I'm kinda stoked right now.


----------



## trickaduu

Howdy folks!

Just wrote a blog on the rise of my book Randumb if anyone would like a read... Rise Of The Ape!

http://trickaduu.com/2011/07/26/rise-of-the-ape/

Currently ranked number three on Amazon top rated Humour. Quite joyous news, to be true. She is doing me proud.

Dance on!

Mark


----------



## tim290280

I'm taking a week off, so why not post a blog about it.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/07/break-from-work.html


----------



## garryg

Today I wrote: Critiquing for beginners


----------



## 41419

I really, really enjoyed writing this blog post.

*Indie author J Carson Black has agreed a publishing deal with Amazon*. She has also sold nearly 250,000 e-books (and most of those in the last few months).

To read the full announcement, and reaction from her, please read my blog:

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/07/26/indie-author-j-carson-black-agrees-publishing-deal-with-amazon/


----------



## Pamela Davis

Just posted to my blog about finishing the writing of my second book:

themindofpam.com - what a ride


----------



## 13500

R. Doug said:


> Imagine my surprise when I checked my blog admin page and found that my blog for July 22nd somehow went viral and is approaching 800 hits for the day. My usually _weekly_ tally runs just under 300.
> 
> So, I did a search to see what was going on and found that WordPress featured that particular blog article on their "Freshly Pressed" page.
> 
> I'm kinda stoked right now.


Awesome! Congrats.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I write about a genre of books I was unaware of and how uncomfortable this makes me: Living Dead Girl & the Lolitas of the 21st Century


----------



## R. Doug

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> Awesome! Congrats.


Thank you, Karen.

Today's blog is on a travesty of monumental proportions that, unfortunately, isn't getting much play in the press: Can This Economy Take a 90,000-Job Hit?

And, for those interested in yesterday's final tally from being Freshly Pressed, my blog got 1,452 hits, 1,189 of which went to that one blog entry. So far today, I've received 539 hits, of which 448 went to the Freshly Pressed article. I've also garnered 41 comments as a direct result, received probably twice as many "likes," and my international traffic is through the roof.


----------



## Aloysa

Posted about how I market my ebook. I am a newbiew so that's what I do as a beginner: http://writingunhooked.wordpress.com/2011/07/27/how-i-market-my-e-book/


----------



## anne_holly

The importance of feeling good - a little soap box preaching, mostly to myself:

http://anneholly.blogspot.com/2011/07/importance-of-feeling-good.html


----------



## Grace Elliot

My latest blog post is titled 'Bizarre Tudor Deaths.'

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/07/bizarre-tudor-deaths.html

...died picking corn-marigolds, testicles crushed playing Christmas games, attacked by an escaped bear...
To read about these and other 'bizarre Tudor deaths' please follow the link.


----------



## xandy3

Wedding dream poem http://wp.me/pIJeA-5m


----------



## 41419

Amazon's sales are BOOMING. And they are investing the money in finding new customers in new international markets, while their publishing arm continues to sign up successful self-publishers to sell to them.

*Amazon Rakes In More Cash, And Spends It Wisely*

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/07/27/amazon-rakes-in-more-cash-and-spends-it-wisely/


----------



## W.W.

Writerly munching!

http://wordwrestlerwrites.wordpress.com/2011/07/27/writing-munchies/


----------



## Michael Kingswood

I couldn't resist talking about the $.99 ebook again.

http://michaelkingswood.com/2011/07/27/the-real-problem-with-99-ebooks/


----------



## Rusty Bigfoot

OK, my first blog post is up - if you like Bigfoot stuff (trying to keep it light and fun):

rustybigfoot.blogspot.com


----------



## S Jaffe

A look at some of the research I've been up to for the latest book, including my visit to The Strangest House in the World!

http://www.stuartjaffe.com/blog


----------



## julieannfelicity

I just wrote a blog post about my 10 year old son and his book for charity. He appeared on the local news yesterday evening and today, and it's pretty exciting for all of us. All proceeds for his book are going to Habitat for Humanity.

A Blog Post About Cam and His Book


----------



## KCHawkings

Everyone deserves a happy ending: http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/07/everyone-deserves-their-own-happy-ever.html


----------



## Andre Jute

R. Doug said:


> Imagine my surprise when I checked my blog admin page and found that my blog for July 22nd somehow went viral and is approaching 800 hits for the day. My usually _weekly_ tally runs just under 300.
> 
> So, I did a search to see what was going on and found that WordPress featured that particular blog article on their "Freshly Pressed" page.
> 
> I'm kinda stoked right now.


That's super. Congratulations!


----------



## Andre Jute

BOOK AND COVER DESIGN

Designing your paperback inside and out
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1683

Some of my books you may find useful in designing your own books
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1676

RECIPE

Lasagna Chalo Colina: a vegetarian recipe
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1667

FURTHER EDUCATION

A GUIDE TO GLOBAL WARMING FOR THOSE EDUCATED IN THE UNIVERSITY OF LIFE
http://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/615916-a-guide-to-global-warming-for-those-educated-in-the-university-of-life-b


----------



## Holly A Hook

I've actually just started working on my blog more, maybe once per week. Mostly I've been putting forth some early info for my next books, but hopefully I'll have other stuff soon, as well:










I've been quite lazy with it in the past few months, but slowly I am getting more hits.


----------



## EGranfors

Moved 900,000 places on Amazon because of a good sales day after many zero sales days!


----------



## 41419

Woop!

That might be the biggest leap ever. Nice job!


----------



## Tonya

Over at my grog, The writers guide to epublishing, I discussed Google+ vs Facebook!
http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/is-google-the-new-facebook


----------



## D Girard Watson

Today, I discuss psycholinguistic theories of why we have difficulty reading sentences like:

_The horse raced past the barn fell._

http://dgirardwatson.com/journal/2011/7/27/models-of-parsing.html


----------



## Alex Owens

Today's featured post is a mini-review/ blurb about Debora Geary's new release A Hidden Witch!
http://wp.me/ppogR-bg


----------



## Ripley

This one might interest scifi writers.

Physicists Cast Doubts on Time Travel


----------



## CraigInOregon

SHADA is the novel that keep growing... and growing... and growing...

Feed me, Seymour! FEED ME!

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/07/27/shada-over-25k/


----------



## Guest

A few comments about the results of D.A. Boulter's BBoS elimination and the results: tackling the myth that self-publishing is equivalent to the slushpile.

http://vhfolland.blogspot.com/2011/07/give-indie-book-chance.html


----------



## jkswift

I put up a free Revenue Summary Excel worksheet for people to download and use to track their business income, royalties, etc.

http://canuckbusiness.wordpress.com/2011/07/27/revenue-summary-worksheet/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My farewell to Bill Morrissey, whom I will miss - a lot: So long, Bill, thanks for all the music...


----------



## sylviahubbard1

I usually try to post to my blog every week, but this month, I've been slacking.

Although yesterday I posted :
Where are there more #Kindles of @SylviaHubbard1′s books?

This was from a reader's questions because they wanted to get more than what was on my amazon page 
http://www.amazon.com/Sylvia-Hubbard/e/B002BLN0RG/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

Included in this blog is instructions on how to get books onto your kindle from other sources with a link to a video.

you can see the blog post on my amazon page with the link above.


----------



## kellymcclymer

Author Mary Campisi is guest posting on my blog today. She's sharing a shocking secret about breaking off her abusive love affair with dark chocolate


----------



## PhoenixS

Today I'm discussing E-Publishing's Dirty Little Secret and why I respectfully believe a lot of indie authors are a bit shortsighted about the business of publishing and the direction it's heading.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Check out author Lisa Scott's answers to *The Same Six Questions* interview!

http://andyrane.blogspot.com


----------



## 41419

It would be nice to sell a million books. It would be flattering to have every agent and publisher in New York clamoring for your signature. But it would also be nice to win the lottery.

Let's talk about realistic goals.

*What Do You Want?*

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/07/28/what-do-you-want/


----------



## Aimee Laine

I really do post 2x a week though yesterday had a mid-week extra. Here is today's fun topic:

Confession time: What's your most used little white lie?

Care to play? 
Aimee


----------



## StephenLivingston

I posted to my blog today:
http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com
I'm offering an award-winning short story for FREE:
Via my blog - http://wp.me/p1HZuJ-10
Amazon UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Choose-Your-Future-ebook/dp/B004Y0XOSW
Amazon US - http://www.amazon.com/Choose-Your-Future-ebook/dp/B004Y0XOSW


----------



## xandy3

Character Connections: Zella Weaver

http://wp.me/pIJeA-5n


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I posted a new chapter to my ongoing story Black Sheep and I posted a flash fiction I handed in for my uni class.
http://kiaswriting.blogspot.com/


----------



## jabeard

I interview Michael Shean, author of the sci-noir, Shadow of a Dead Star.


----------



## Tonya

Today we are talking about how WE ARE GOING TO INDIA!! All of us Indie authors!!! Amazon is taking us there) Join us at The Writer's Guide To Epublishing!
http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Okay, after forty-eight hours, the "Freshly Pressed" ride is over.  WordPress just recently updated their Freshly Pressed page, knocking my blog article off the list.  For those interested in the final numbers:

Tuesday, Day One:  1,189 views on the Freshly Pressed article, 263 views of other pages, 1,452 views total.

Wednesday, Day Two:  1,384 views of the Freshly Pressed article, 358 views of other pages, 1,742 views total.

Friday, Day Three:  432 views of the Freshly Pressed article, 159 views of other pages, 591 views total.

Three day totals:  3,005 views of the Freshly Pressed article, 780 views of other pages, 3,758 views total.  (normal weekly visits average around 300, perhaps a little less)

There were 101 views on the page dedicated to my book on sale, 13 click-throughs to my Amazon Product Page, and 5 click-throughs to my B&N Product Page.

Now, for the interesting part:  Total sales over the three days—Amazon, 0; Barnes & Noble, 0

Conclusion:  Blogging as a means to connect with potential readers and facilitate sales is highly overrated.

Doesn't mean that I won't quit blogging, though.  I do enjoy it, and I apparently have a lot more fans now.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Suggest a song to win a free copy of The Black God's War!


----------



## Coral Moore

Guest post by horror author Kevin Wallis about why he writes horror: http://www.chaosandinsanity.com/1134/guest-post-by-kevin-wallis-why-i-write-horror/


----------



## R. Doug

A blog on Salt Flat, El Capitan, and White Sands, with pictures.


----------



## Tonya

UK author Talli Roland is hanging out at The Naked Hero talking about kick-ass women and why she writes about them!!
http://thenakedhero.com/guest-talli-roland


----------



## FrankZubek

http://whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/

Posted about what I'm currently reading and how I'm in the middle of some writing projects


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Bradley J. Milton is my Indie Author of the Day on my blog: For/From Indie Authors: Bradley J. Milton


----------



## AithneJarretta

Today I blogged about using the Kindle Reading App as both a promotional tool and an affiliate link when you have Guest Authors visiting your blog.

http://aithne-jarretta.blogspot.com/p/concentric-circles-kindle-reading-app.html

Many of the romance authors I know frequently have guests and their excerpts along with an affiliate link to buy--all separate. The Kindle Reading App is an all-in-one wonder.;o)


----------



## caseyf6

tim290280 said:


> Back training is especially important to people who spend a large part of the day typing. Master-class #3 is up.
> 
> http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/07/training-masterclass-3.html


That is HILARIOUS. Thank you for today's laugh.


----------



## jkswift

Hi everyone,

I just put up Excel spreadsheet templates for you to keep track of your expenses today. The other day I put up a Revenue Summary spreadsheet. They are good for any country and any business (including Writing!). Feel free to modify them as you need. You can find them all in the posts or on the download page.

http://canuckbusiness.wordpress.com/free-downloads/


----------



## Andre Jute

Showing Kat Jordan how to balance up type on the cover of her Mom's first collection of short stories:

*Covering Kat's Mom* 
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1695


----------



## Andre Jute

For the cyclists among us
How marketers turned "29er" into empty verbiage
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1715


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I ramble on about Is It Possible To Write About A Negative?


----------



## ndrake

I will probably post again tomorrow; Sunday seems to be my day...


----------



## 41419

Some agents are discouraging writers from self-publishing. Others are hunting for indies in the Kindle Store. Agents are also proposing different ways of "assisting" with self-publishing or opening full blown publishing houses.

How can a writer make sense of it all? Step this way.

*Agents And Publishing: A Roadmap For Writers*

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/07/30/agents-and-publishing-a-roadmap-for-writers/


----------



## kellymcclymer

To celebrate the final day of the Wedding Promo 99 cents sale of The Fairy Tale bride, I've updated an old Wedding Promo Confessions of a Turtle Mom post about going wedding dress shopping with my daughter. I put in pictures of the day, at last. It was a fun day, and I'm glad to get a chance to share it with others, finally.


----------



## ndrake

Yep, I posted last night!  I'm still trying to get the hang of it.

N


----------



## gatehouseauthor

Why yes, I have posted to my blog recently, thanks for asking!

http://doortocanellin.blogspot.com/2011/07/early-sample-sunday.html


----------



## Ian Fraser

Yup, done a ramble called _'Putting the Fun Back into Public Shootings.'_ And having vented, feel much better.


----------



## xandy3

#SampleSunday my poem Dark Angel (wip)

http://wp.me/pIJeA-5O

(Yeah, I'm really on a roll with this poetry thing and putting an anthology together soon!)


----------



## Stu Grif

asfdasfsafdsadf


----------



## jkswift

R. Doug said:


> For those interested in the final numbers:
> 
> Tuesday, Day One: 1,189 views on the Freshly Pressed article, 263 views of other pages, 1,452 views total.
> 
> Now, for the interesting part: Total sales over the three days-Amazon, 0; Barnes & Noble, 0
> 
> Conclusion: Blogging as a means to connect with potential readers and facilitate sales is highly overrated.
> 
> Doesn't mean that I won't quit blogging, though. I do enjoy it, and I apparently have a lot more fans now.


Thanks very much for the numbers! It is pretty much as I suspected, but like you I won't be able to kick the blogging bug. It's kinda addictive once you get started.
JK


----------



## CraigInOregon

Yeah, today I did some writing and... a little magic happened.

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/07/31/wow-just-wow/


----------



## KathyBell

Although this wasn't a recent post, I was copying this link for another discussion group and though I'd share it on here as well.

I wrote a blog entry a while back about managing language when writing, including links to websites which evaluate your word repetition, phrase repetition, and readability. Useful tools for any writer to add to their bookmarks.

http://kathybellauthor.wordpress.com/2010/11/17/managing-your-language-when-writing/

Hopefully someone will find the pages helpful!

I am editing the conclusion to my Infinion Trilogy, but am trying to get more active on the boards and blogs. Will begin linking to people from here in the next few weeks, and those from some other communities. If you aren't on #pubwrite (Twitter and Facebook groups), you should give it a try, some good networking happening there. Also, Goodreads and Librarything. Great for giving out ARCs. Now, back to work...


----------



## CraigInOregon

SHADA, the first entry in my EMBER series, is complete and on its way to my beta readers!

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/08/01/second-sunday-update/


----------



## R. Doug

One of my photography hint blogs: The Rule of Implied Recognition.


----------



## Guest

Not sure I mentioned this one, but the cover for Conflict of Interest was added last night: http://vhfolland.blogspot.com/2011/07/conflict-cover.html


----------



## JenniferS.

July sales numbers are up!! This was my biggest month yet!! http://jennifersnydersblog.blogspot.com


----------



## Author Eyes

This is actually my new blog, for teachers and students of U.S. History and Social Studies, to use my novel _Radium Halos_ in their classrooms.

http://livinghistory.librifiles.com/


----------



## Pamela Davis

Yes, I posted yesterday afternoon. Here it is: themindofpam.com


----------



## Arthur Slade

Yes, actually I posted twice recently.

my amazingly exciting July sales and about why writing doesn't get any easier, even after writing 1 million words:

http://ow.ly/5S18v


----------



## 13500

Do you have the freedom to write whatever you please, or are you constantly wondering what your family will think?

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/08/editing-for-grammarphobes-killing.html


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Come meet author Paul Dayton and see his answers to *The Same Six Questions*! http://bit.ly/niaGe4


----------



## D Girard Watson

Ever wonder why you suck at speaking French despite having taken years of it in High School? Today I interview second language researcher Annie Tremblay, who'll be answering that question and others:

http://dgirardwatson.com/journal/2011/8/1/annie-tremblay-psycholinguist.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

A guest blog from my buddy Ray in Pennsylvania: Ray & The Potato Pancake Dinner


----------



## Aloysa

Language Simplicity anyone? http://bit.ly/omLeFO


----------



## Aimee Laine

Yup ... posted, today!

Caught with my pants down &#8230;.


Aimee


----------



## KatieKlein

July Sales Numbers are up! http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/08/july-sales-numbers.html


----------



## William Meikle

2011 anthology appearances so far
http://williammeikle.com/wp/2011/08/2011-anthology-appearances-so-far/


----------



## Amy Corwin

Just posted a blog on too stupid to live characters...
http://amycorwin.blogspot.com/2011/08/too-stupid-to-live-characters.html/


----------



## SimonSmithWilson

I have posted a new blog for cat lovers and animal lovers called.

"How cunning is your cat?"

http://hermitmaster.blogspot.com/2011/08/how-cunning-is-your-cat.html

I would love to hear your stories about your pets.


----------



## momilp

My cover artist showed me _The Priest's_ 3D rendering, and I had to share my joy!

http://monicalaporta.com/2011/07/31/the-priest-is-on-the-cover-at-least/


----------



## Writtled

I posted today on Slow Burn Romance (the only way to romance). I gave a reading suggestion, and I'm looking for more!

Nice thread


----------



## Ripley

For my fellow tea lovers: Teens Find Weeds in Tea

I also have a Belly Button Biodiversity Project follow-up blog scheduled to post a bit more than two hours from now.


----------



## Libby13

Today I blogged about my first week's adventure in self-publishing and how I'm trying to find new readers.
http://libbyheily.blogspot.com/2011/08/smashwords-update-and-thank-you.html


----------



## Grace Elliot

MORE, BIZARRE TUDOR DEATHS.... + GIVEAWAY.

Midweek, I posted about the work of Dr Gunn, a historian from Oxford University. Dr Gunn had the genius idea of reading Coroners' Reports from the Tudor period, to find out about how people lived&#8230;and died&#8230;back then. His research revealed that some people met their ends in surprising and, often bizarre ways&#8230;

Maypole Injuries.

It seems that even such benign objects of entertainment, such as maypoles, could kill. Thomas Alsopp of Coventry, was one such victim. On 26th April 1558 he was standing near a church wall, when the maypole fell over. It hit the wall, knocking a stone out which tumbled and hit Thomas' head, fracturing his skull and killing him instantly. Who'd have thought?

FOR THE FULL POST PLEASE VISIT: 
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Just another blog site that I started last night. It's free.
http://drdln.wordpress.com/2011/08/01/self-help-and-spiritual-nonfiction-books/


----------



## KCHawkings

So I've decided to go at it by myself, and it terrifies me!
http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/08/im-scared.html


----------



## TiffanyTurner

Just posted another book review on my Indie Children's Authors Connection blog. It is on the middle reader book _Jimmy Stone's Ghost Town_ by Scott Neumyer.

http://crystalkeeper.wordpress.com/2011/08/02/a-new-take-on-friendship/

Plus, I have another blog that is more for my opinions and reflections. I posted about the Debt Crisis, an American in Australia Perspective. This one is on Open Salon. I tend to post more about writing and editorials on this blog.

http://open.salon.com/blog/tiffany_turner/2011/08/01/the_debt_crisis_an_american_in_australia_perspective

Enjoy! Sad I'll be leaving Sydney soon, but it has been a fabulous experience to be living her for the last 5 weeks.
-Tiff


----------



## Coral Moore

Started a new feature of author madlibs on my blog! First one is free: http://www.chaosandinsanity.com/1138/monday-madlibs-1/

If you'd like to play PM me.


----------



## Nick Steckel

http://nicksteckel.blogspot.com/

Posted two recent entries, the prologue to my next novel, and the cover for it.


----------



## JRainey

http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/08/interview-with-jesse-petersen-author-of.html

An interview with Jesse Petersen, author of In The Dead: Volume One. It's zombietastic!


----------



## 41419

Today I have a guest post from, and interview with, self-published fantasy author W Brondt Kammfer who takes us through the basics of setting up your own podcasting set-up, why you might want to, and the work involved.

*Guest Post: Podcasting Basics by W Brondt Kammfer*

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/08/02/podcasting-for-the-indie-author-guest-post-by-w-brondt-kammfer/


----------



## DragosRoua

I posted a while ago my own experience in becoming a self-published author on Amazon, Kindle and iBookStore. Here's the link:

http://www.dragosroua.com/how-to-self-publish-on-amazon-kindle-and-ibookstore/

Topics covered:

self-publishing with CreateSpace
self-publishing on Kindle
self-publishing on Apple iBookStore

a list of my ebooks currently available (I'm writing on self-help and productivity, so no fiction from me. At least for now  )

Thanks.


----------



## Guest

A quick blog on pennames, and some examples. With recent facebook and google+ issues for authors using pennames it seemed rather relevant.
http://vhfolland.blogspot.com/2011/08/pen-names.html


----------



## D Girard Watson

Today I posted about adverbs: why do they have the potential to muck up perfectly reasonable sentences:

http://dgirardwatson.com/journal/2011/8/2/adverbs-turning-good-sentences-bad.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I posted my review of _Prophecy - The Fulfillment_, a "Christian thriller" which might not be ready as mainstream fiction: Book Review: Prophecy: The Fulfillment by Deborah A Jaeger


----------



## LesleaTash

I posted on my personal blog about nearing the end of This Brilliant Darkness:

__
https://8383051063%2Fmoving-toward-hope

Red posted about crop circles:
http://redtash.com/post/8384230383/aliens-physics-crop-circles

Since I have an established audience as a blogger/journalist, I've decided to continue blogging as myself, as well as my new persona. Similar to when I played roller derby, and I blogged about the sport under my skate name (Tyra Durden) and in her unique voice. Wow, that was good practice!


----------



## SBJones

Updated today with the results of my book signing this last weekend and my upcoming trip to DefCon 19 in Las Vegas.

http://theeternalgateway.blogspot.com


----------



## Nathan Lowell

"For the fourth year in a row, I've got a novel in the finals of the Parsec Awards..."

From The Trader's [URL=Diaryarsec]Diaryarsec Finalist[/url]


----------



## S Jaffe

New post up on my attempts to see B. B. King live and what he can teach us about showing up equally success.

http://www.stuartjaffe.com/blog


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Just a blog post about a boy and his dad (Me!) going on roller coasters at Hershey Park. 

http://samulraney.blogspot.com


----------



## KateEllison

Just put up a new post today, actually!

http://thesouthernscrawl.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mark Feggeler

If you're thinking of trying a Turducken, please read my latest blog post. If you read it and still decide to try one, at least you won't be able to say I didn't warn you.

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/08/turd-ucken.html


----------



## bnapier

New post about the stagnant feeling of waiting on traditionally submitted work.  With your hosts, Coheed and Cambria.

www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com


----------



## deanfromaustralia

The Darker Side Of An Author

What Do I Do Now?


----------



## James Everington

Recently posted the twelfth (twelfth!) piece in my guest blog series 'In Defence of Short Stories'. This week's is from science fiction author Mike Lewis.

http://jameseverington.blogspot.com/2011/08/in-defence-of-short-stories-12-mike.html

(Anyone interested in contributing to 'In Defence of Short Stories' should send me a message...)

James


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

A brief history of egg tempera as a painting medium, "Ars Ex Ovo: a quick, subjective history of egg tempera"

... for those with artsy interests.


----------



## Tonya

Giving my numbers since I've been Indie in 10 weeks!! Don't take any more rejections!!
http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/are-publishers-pushing-their-books-out-quicker


----------



## DDScott

*LIP GLOCK - Book Two in my Cozy Cash Mysteries - releases in just about two weeks, and I just can't wait to share it with you!!!

Today, I'm celebrating the debut of LIP GLOCK's Cover!!!*

Here's the scoop:

For LIP GLOCK -

Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond...and the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels too...Under the Tuscan Sun

...where my Cozy Cash, Super-Hot, International Crime-Fighting Couple Roman Bellesconi and Zoey Witherspoon, who are now very Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond, once again team-up with The Bootscootin' Books' Mom Squad, now the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels, to recover billions of bunches of hedge fund cozy cash...but this time, all done Under the Tuscan Sun.

It's a super-sonic speed, action-packin' thrill-ride, full of pot-bellied pigs, hydrofoils, and gelato! Buckle-up, D. D. Scott-ville!!!

Release Date: On or Around August 15th
Available At: Amazon Kindle, B&N Nook, Sony, Kobo, iPad & at Smashwords 
Price: 99 Cents

*And here's the superfab sassy cover...*

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/08/lip-glocks-cover-is-here.html


----------



## EliRey

The release of Sweet Sofie may be much sooner than I anticipated!

http://thebeginings-elirey.blogspot.com/2011/08/update-on-sweet-sofie-its-almost-here.html


----------



## Beth Groundwater

Recently I posted news to my blog that my whitewater rafting mystery, _Deadly Currents_, has been released in large-print, and it's garnered a few more good reviews. I also provided a link to a fun quiz about the _Fish Tales_ anthology that includes a short story of mine titled "Fatal Fish Flop." And I received a lot of comments on my topic "Could the Ebook Revolution Lead to Buyer Confusion?"

For all the details, go to: http://bethgroundwater.blogspot.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Pictures I took yesterday of Anchorage, Alaska.


----------



## SheaMacLeod

Uhura, Friendly Ghosts, and Chosen - my interview with indie author Jolea M. Harrison.

http://sheamacleod.wordpress.com/2011/08/03/writer-wednesday/


----------



## kellymcclymer

Today, on my blog, author Terry Odell reflects on the awful task of soliciting cover blurbs from other authors.


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo!

I love Shark Week, so I got a little nostalgic about one of my favorite movies...Jaws. I have to admit that I have a lot more fun NOT writing about WRITING!

http://stevenkonkoly.com/2011/08/02/yourre-gonna-need-a-bigger-boat/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Ty Hutchinson is my Indie Author of the Day today on my blog: For/From Indie Authors: Ty Hutchinson


----------



## 41419

*July Sales Report*

Today I posted the monthly look inside my wallet.

Sales dipped in June, which was a little disappointing, but they increased - dramatically - in July.

Full report here:

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/08/03/july-sales-report-big-jump-in-sales-huge-jump-in-revenue/


----------



## Aloysa

Spilling it all about my July sales. http://bit.ly/pXHsUC


----------



## xandy3

Poetry Wed: Missing You http://wp.me/pIJeA-5S


----------



## miss_fletcher

My last two posts were pretty interesting:
http://fictionfierce.blogspot.com/2011/08/blog-hijack-stuart-wakefield-says-who.html
http://fictionfierce.blogspot.com/2011/08/my-way-of-twitter-promotion-marketing.html


----------



## jabeard

_I interview Katrina Parker Williams, author of the African-American history-themed anthology, The Trouble Down South and Other Stories_.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I talk about getting SHADA to my betas and contemplating blogging strategies:

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/08/03/shada-to-beta-readers-pondering-strategies/


----------



## Andre Jute

R. Doug said:


> Pictures I took yesterday of Anchorage, Alaska.


Super photos. Makes me nostalgic for Alaska, truly the last frontier. Thanks for sharing, Doug.


----------



## Aidan

Today I posted about how bad ebook cover designs can kill your ebook sales stone dead

http://neonandnapalm.blogspot.com/2011/08/your-cover-design-is-killing-your-ebook.html


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Adventures In SciFi Publishing Interviews &#8230; Me?


----------



## alan nayes

test


----------



## Guest

Damn right I have. Check it!


----------



## miss_fletcher

On eBook Formatting:
http://fictionfierce.blogspot.com/2011/08/if-i-must-suffer-another-badly.html


----------



## Pamela Davis

My latest post is up on my blog, about inspiration for writing.

themindofpam.com


----------



## rayhensley

Just did mine on *The Dark Knight Rises*.


----------



## aaronpolson

I spill a little about my latest WIP...

...and my obsession with haunted houses. (Of course, I've never really been to a true haunted house.)

Infestations


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Author J.R. Tomlin answers The Same Six Questions on my blog today! Come on over and meet her!


----------



## WillGraham

Once a week, Monday, I post interviews with other authors: Jory Sherman, author of the CHILL series, is this week's guest. J. Carson Black, of THE SHOP and the Laura Cardinal series was two weeks ago.

http://www.wmsimon.blogspot.com/


----------



## SimonSmithWilson

I have just posted a blog called "Living with Disabilities"

http://hermitmaster.blogspot.com/2011/08/living-with-disabilities.html


----------



## Ripley

More fodder for science fiction writers:

Scientists Create Space-Time Invisibility Cloak


----------



## Ian Fraser

A bit of a ramble on the topic of *Writing and Sex.*
http://frasersrazor.wordpress.com/

Warning: contains some rude words


----------



## kellymcclymer

I have a new Lesson from the Backlist post up on the blog today. It's the Writing, Sweetie. It feels good to put the promo on the back burner and really focus in on the writing again.


----------



## bnapier

Yes I have.  I posted some details about a poetry anthology I am editing for a small press.  If you have something that you think might fit, pelse consider submitting!

www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com


----------



## balaspa

Yes, I wrote about the video I uploaded to my YouTube channel -


----------



## Robert Clear

Estate agents: master craftsmen of the euphemism
www.the-cambridge-list.blogspot.com/2011/08/estate-agents.html


----------



## StephenLivingston

New blog post about some new cover art just up:
http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com


----------



## shel

A silly celebration of Shark Week. http://bit.ly/qQMsgn


----------



## Guest

Just posted something big today!

I'm extremely proud of this and think it should speak to a lot of writers. I hope you like it!

http://mikeattebery.com/post/8485653538/why-doing-the-job-youre-meant-to-do-matters


----------



## R. Doug

Tuesday found us in Fairbanks, Alaska (pictures included).


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I blog about artist Melody Phaneuf's blog about the murals in the Boston Public Library: Boston Art Inspiration from Melody the Artist's Blog


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

posted a knitting pattern, and realised that a lot of female writers apparently also knit (or at least according to the #amknitting tag on twitter, a lot of them also tag #amwriting at the same time  )

http://kiasotherstuff.blogspot.com/2011/08/knitting-first-project-and-first-design.html


----------



## Guest

Posted about my super-fun stroke this week:

http://christineolinger.blogspot.com/2011/08/stroke-meh.html


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

farrellclaire said:


> Today, I posted about a blog carnival in August for indies.
> 
> http://claire-farrell.blogspot.com/2010/08/indie-author-blog-carnival-sign-up-now.html


I posted on the writing of THE GHOST SHIP, how I turned a true mystery of a great schooner into a work of fiction.


----------



## 13500

Fellow KBer, Eileen Granfors, wrote a great story for today's Flash Fiction Fridays.

Check it out at:
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/08/flash-fiction-fridays-dog-days-of.html


----------



## Aloysa

Guest posts anyone? http://bit.ly/pGPo80


----------



## scottnicholson

I featured the talented and charming Victorine Lieske as part of the Summer Book Club:
http://hauntedcomputer.blogspot.com


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Some Redonkulous Early Reviews for The Black God's War.


----------



## SimonSmithWilson

Harry Potter, Rincewind & You

http://hermitmaster.blogspot.com/2011/08/harry-potter-rincewind-you.html


----------



## xandy3

Today's Friday Five: All Things Historical

http://wp.me/pIJeA-5x

Again, thanks to all the participants.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I write about Ruth Madison's web site and creating a character with a physical disability: "Sorry, I forgot you lost your leg..."


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

I started working on my MFA in creative writing August 1st. I will strive to post daily on my blog about my experiences with my courses and how/why I write. If you'd like to come follow the journey, you can find me here: http://deimosweb-hilley.blogspot.com/


----------



## James Everington

I've just posted 'In Defence of Short Stories: An Intermission'

http://jameseverington.blogspot.com/2011/08/in-defence-of-short-stories.html

Contains an entire short story in less than 100 words by I.A. Ireland.


----------



## DDScott

*Indie Epublishing: The Pie Decision*

What does Indie Epublishing have to do with pie? Here's the scoop...I mean "slice"...at today's The WG2E (The Writer's Guide to Epublishing)

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/indie-epublishing-the-pie-decision


----------



## Bob Mayer

Thriving in the chaos of publishing
http://writeitforward.wordpress.com/


----------



## KathyBell

The phone rang yesterday in a last desperate attempt to save a dying industry...

http://kathybellauthor.wordpress.com/2011/08/07/a-bit-late/


----------



## SimonSmithWilson

http://hermitmaster.blogspot.com/2011/08/super-nanny-sexualisation-protecting.html

Supernanny, Sexualisation & Protecting Your Children

With the bailey report due soon on children being exposed to sexualisation, I thought I would give my take and the take of Jo Frost (Supernanny) on the situation. An important subject for those with children.


----------



## lvcabbie

Phew! Writing's a Lot of Work

http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


----------



## PatrickWalts

KathyBell said:


> The phone rang yesterday in a last desperate attempt to save a dying industry...
> 
> http://kathybellauthor.wordpress.com/2011/08/07/a-bit-late/


Good post. I commented on it.


----------



## Katie Salidas

My favorite cover artist and book trailer creator, Willsin Rowe has done it again. He's just finished the latest trailer to my Immortalis Series. You can find it on my blog here:

http://www.katiesalidas.com/2011/08/immortalis-series-book-trailer.html


----------



## gatehouseauthor

I do indeed have a brand-spankin' new blog post up today, with a couple of announcements and an extensive sample of The Door to Canellin. Enjoy!

http://doortocanellin.blogspot.com/2011/08/samplesunday-and-back-to-school-sale.html


----------



## aaronpolson

A little tidbit about book-promotion:

Reasonable Book Promotion

What are you trading to pimp your book?


----------



## DonnaMarieRogers

I posted yesterday about how much the hero in my latest release looks like actor Thorsten Kaye.  The blog is also more personal than usual...

http://donnamarierogers.blogspot.com/2011/08/is-it-just-me-or-does-my-hero-look-like.html


----------



## eAngelaBenson

LCEvans said:


> Hanging head in shame: I haven't posted to my blog since March.


I've got you beat. I haven't posted since last year in March. YIKES! I need to re-launch.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I posted a free sample of my latest book. http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com/


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Horror author Jason Kristopher answers *The Same Six Questions*. http://bit.ly/nUnUjM


----------



## tim290280

Just got back from holiday and felt the need to review the books I read during my week off:
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/08/book-review-holiday-reading.html


----------



## Sharon Austin

Hi Everyone!

I blogged about "An Amazing Thing Happened Today".

http://sharonaustin.blogspot.com

Sharon


----------



## Aloysa

My new story soon to be out! Excited as hell! http://writingunhooked.wordpress.com/2011/08/08/the-yearning/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I thank a couple of reviewers for taking the time to post reviews: In Praise of Devoted Fans


----------



## 41419

Things are changing at the speed of light in the publishing industry, but to make sure you exploit the opportunities that presents, rather than being trapped by faulty thinking, you must continually challenge your assumptions.

*How To Keep An Open Mind*

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/08/08/how-to-keep-an-open-mind/


----------



## Arthur Slade

I posted about how I went from 100% on a Short Story to Parade Captain in twenty six short years! http://ow.ly/5Y1i7


----------



## S Jaffe

New post:

*What Wall Street could learn from Douglas Adams*

www.stuartjaffe.com/blog


----------



## Coral Moore

Jeniffer Rainey had a little fun with words on my blog today. Stop by for a giggle: http://www.chaosandinsanity.com/1165/monday-madlibs-2/

PS - If you want to play send me a PM!


----------



## _Sheila_

I started my website/blog today.  (www.TheTeaSeries.com)

Now I just have to figure out what to do with it, how often to post a blog, and see if it helps my marketing efforts, which to date have been --  well...

I started my website/blog today!!  

Sheila


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Having just finished the rough draft of my first novel, I thought i would look back at the process that got me to where I am.

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/08/goal-accomplished.html


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

I have indeed posted recently ... to my recently created blog about serial killers, stalkers and domestic homicides. It's called Dark Deeds.

This week's post: America's Worst Serial Killer?

Find it here: http://susanfleet.com/blogpage.html


----------



## Rick Chesler

Yes, I have posted to my blog lately:

[URL=http://wiredkingdomnews.blogspot]http://wiredkingdomnews.blogspot.com/[/url]


----------



## Ripley

The most recent:

Book Review: Dead Men Don't Cry, by Nancy Fulda


----------



## tim290280

The British have an interesting take on exercise: http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/08/finding-30-british-way.html


----------



## Nadine

I just posted my second installment of three about my husband's hernia surgery in Costa Rica. I'm seeing how far I can write about him before he pulls the plug on it. So far...no divorce papers served so I'll keep on writing.

http://www.happierthanabillionaire.com/2011/08/08/costa-rica-health-care-part-dos/


----------



## isaacsweeney

Running a couple promotional things on my blog. One is a "proceeds to charity" deal: http://isweeney.wordpress.com/2011/08/03/proceeds-to-go-to-adjunct-emergency-fund/

The other is a race with myself (US vs UK): http://isweeney.wordpress.com/2011/08/01/racing-myself-hard-creek-bridge/

Any promot you could give will be great, and I'll go back and tweet/social love some other posts.


----------



## Laura Lee

On The Omniscient Third Person -- Three ways to win a copy of Brightwing from lovely book review bloggers.

http://lauralsullivan.blogspot.com/2011/08/three-ways-to-win-brightwing.html


----------



## Nancy Beck

Just saw a link here on KB to a really fun blog post, so I did a drive-by post about it:

http://writerlystuff.blogspot.com/2011/08/great-blog-post-10-reasons-manuscript.html


----------



## Allie Beck

My latest: http://dumpsterotica.blogspot.com/2011/08/im-interviewed-on-no-trees-harmed.html


----------



## 1st Author Interviews

Every single day! Check out our array of interviews! http://www.1stauthorinterviews.com/


----------



## Tonya

Today at my grog, The Writer's Guide to Epublishing, we are discussing the NO NO"s you hear from traditional publishers, that aren't real NO NOs!!!
Come on over and let's talk about it!
http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/


----------



## SBJones

Updated today about DefCon 19 and the value of attending the correct conference.

http://www.TheEternalGateway.com


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

I've been too busy to blog for quite a while, what with writing and being on the road, but yesterday I posted about my July travels in Tuscany, Umbria and Venice. Enjoy a photo-filled armchair vacation at http://carolynkephart.blogspot.com/.

_Ciao,_

CK


----------



## JMJeffries

I posted to my blog today for the first time in several months.  www.jmjeffries.com  

I am looking at my planner and scheduling a weekly update.  Whether that works or not, time will tell.


----------



## Coral Moore

Today I've got an interview with Brondt Kamffer at my blog. He hangs around these here parts, so stop on over and say hello: http://www.chaosandinsanity.com/1169/author-interview-with-w-brondt-kamffer/


----------



## JeffMariotte

I posted a piece on creating villains today on my blog.

And coincidentally, Kindle bestseller Scott Nicholson posted a guest post by me today on his blog.


----------



## C.A. Deyton

Just did! New feature--Tuesday Thoughts...
http://cadeyton.com/2011/08/09/tuesday-thoughts/


----------



## shel

Just posted a pay it forward blog about Authors Helping Authors
http://sheldelisle.wordpress.com/


----------



## 13500

I give a plug to KBer Barbara Silkstone and her new book today on Bibliophilic Blather. 
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/08/silkstone-releases-new-book.html


----------



## Ian Fraser

I wrote a little something about the rioting in the UK. 
*The Time for Talking is Almost Done.*
http://frasersrazor.wordpress.com


----------



## Aloysa

Introducing new series for indie authors http://wp.me/1HbVo


----------



## DDScott

*LIP GLOCK - Book Two in my Cozy Cash Mysteries - releases in just a few days (on or around August 15th!), and I just can't wait to share it with you!!!

Today, I'm celebrating LIP GLOCK's Cover as well as givin' y'all a Sneak Peek at the First Two Chapters!!!*

Here's the scoop:

For LIP GLOCK -

Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond...and the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels too...Under the Tuscan Sun

...where my Cozy Cash, Super-Hot, International Crime-Fighting Couple Roman Bellesconi and Zoey Witherspoon, who are now very Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond, once again team-up with The Bootscootin' Books' Mom Squad, now the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels, to recover billions of bunches of hedge fund cozy cash...but this time, all done Under the Tuscan Sun.

It's a super-sonic speed, action-packin' thrill-ride, full of pot-bellied pigs, hydrofoils, and gelato! Buckle-up, D. D. Scott-ville!!!

Release Date: On or Around August 15th
Available At: Amazon Kindle, B&N Nook, Sony, Kobo, iPad & at Smashwords 
Price: 99 Cents

*And here's the superfab sassy cover plus the first two chapters...*

http://thenakedhero.com/a-sneak-peek-at-lip-glock-book-two-of-the-cozy-cash-mysteries-which-will-release-on-or-around-august-15th


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

I posted last week about the facts and fiction in THE GHOST SHIP. 
http://www.gerrieferrisfinger.blogspot.com


----------



## PhoenixS

Oh, I just launched a new blog today that is reader-focused. My original blog, which I'll still be maintaining, is more writing-/publishing focused.

The new one is Confessions of an Animal Junkie and I'll be posting there three days a week with a real goal in mind. Fridays I'll be writing a series of posts recollecting my days as a vet tech and the animals and owners I met back then and observations about how animals mirror back the human condition to us, etc, etc. You know, profound yet heartwarming, funny and/or tearjerking slice-of-life stories.

I'll then collect 20 weeks of stories into an ebook, which not-so-coincidentally, will be complete just in time for the after-Christmas rush. I have 60 stories identified, so enough for 2 more books after that spaced 4 months apart.

I'm also posting about the animals on my little farm and writing some poignant stories there too. I try to ensure every story has a point -- perhaps a little lesson buried inside -- along with a "Chicken Soup" emotional quality. I have about a dozen such on the site now that I copied over from my original blog, and, if the vet tech stories do well enough, I may have content for a farm-living ebook, too, later next year.

There's also the added bonus of lots of pictures on the site -- of my menagerie plus slideshow content. AND I'm offering to post pictures of readers' pets to the site as well. Who can resist bragging about their furred/feathered/scaled babies??

If you need a break and want some cuteness in your life, come on by. You may even be tempted to read a little


----------



## KCHawkings

Just a little update on my progress (editing, setting up a Facebook page, upcoming events) after announcing that I am going to self-publish my book:

http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/08/im-still-buzzing.html


----------



## R. Doug

Continuing our trek through Alaska, two blogs with photographs:

North Pole Excursion and Pioneer Park

Denali National Park


----------



## jabeard

I interview Laura Yirak about her new indie children's series and I review Michael Shean's cyberpunk mystery, Shadow of a Dead Star.


----------



## JMJeffries

I posted to my blog for the first time in too long.

www.jmjeffries.com


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

I just posted on "EBook Publishing and Marketing" 
http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/SandyHarper


----------



## Ripley

I like gadgets, so I blogged about one.

Smart pen is a smart choice for writers and students


----------



## Beth Groundwater

I'm celebrating my 55th birthday this week at Inkspot today (http://midnightwriters.blogspot.com/). I'm sharing some great news--the best present an author can receive--and sharing my good fortune with a contest. Check it out!


----------



## Mark Feggeler

A new blog post about the things you inherit when you move into your first house.

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/08/frilly-beds-naked-midgets.html


----------



## John H. Carroll

I posted an article about the different ways authors might consider themselves successful.

http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2011/08/when-is-author-successful.html


----------



## Tonya

Today at The Writer's Guide to EPublishing, we are trying to figure out these Amazon Algorithms!! Do you know anything about them
http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/tag-your-it-making-your-algorithms-work-for-you/comment-page-1#comment-4419


----------



## Anne Maven

I wrote a post about a giveaway.

http://poemswritingandavm.blogspot.com/


----------



## Victoria J

I just published my second poetry book and also I posted an update on my novella The Green Door.

http://pencilword.blogspot.com/


----------



## 41419

I guest posted on the blog of bestselling UK author Mark Williams (one half of Saffina Desforges) today.

It's about the myths and realities of self-publishing, and I may have been in slightly abrasive mood 

http://markwilliamsinternational.com/2011/08/11/dont-believe-the-hype-david-gaughran-separates-myth-and-reality-about-indie-publishing/


----------



## ndrake

No, but I plan to very soon; it has been one of those weeks...


----------



## joanhallhovey

I posted "Writing for the Senses" a while back, but you might find it of interest. You've inspired me to get busy and do another blog.http://joanhhovey.blogspot.com/2009/10/writing-for-senses-by-joan-hall-hovey.html


----------



## 13500

It's Flash Fiction Fridays today on my blog. Check out this cute little piece about Alfie the balloon dog by Libby Heily.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/08/flash-fiction-fridays-dog-days-of_12.html

Next week, a free-for-all begins. No themes. No word count. Open prompt.

It is going to be amazing!

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## Guest

Nothing whatsoever to do with writing. This is about the local events in London, why I haven't been around this week and links to riot relief appeals, as well as a place to make pledges to Reeves Corner:

http://vhfolland.blogspot.com/2011/08/general-update-and-appeal.html


----------



## tim290280

There are so many "connoisseurs" out there that heap superlatives upon beverages that I thought is was time for a dose of reality.
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/08/top-5-most-over-rated-drinks.html


----------



## Aloysa

First guest post is up on Writing Unhooked. Meet Tim Ahren and find out how perceives writing! http://writingunhooked.wordpress.com/2011/08/12/this-is-how-i-look-at-writing/


----------



## WFMeyer

I actually had 2 in the past 24 hours:

1. About an indie author publishing his first YA novel about magic wielding teenagers
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/2011/08/12/1737/

And a list of the *Top 100 Science Fiction and Fantasy Novels*
http://www.1000words-a-day.com/2011/08/11/the-top-100-science-fiction-and-fantasy-books/


----------



## Pamela Davis

New post out today on my blog about trying to balance writing and the rest of life.

themindofpam.com


----------



## Ian Fraser

Did a blog about the London/UK riots and consumerism in general.

*'The Time For Talking Is Almost Done'* : http://frasersrazor.wordpress.com/


----------



## ndrake

Yep, just did.

N


----------



## R. Doug

Our road trip through Denali National Park back to Anchorage, with photographs.


----------



## RaineThomas

My latest blog about how my husband didn't do anything for our tenth wedding anniversary today - and I don't care!

http://rainethomas.com/write-as-raine/10-days-for-10-years/


----------



## tim290280

Today I've posted the finale in my training masterclass series. This edition covers leg training.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/08/training-masterclass-4.html


----------



## EC Sheedy

I'm part of a group blog with five published authors. We're an eclectic mix, writing everything from young adult, romantic suspense, erotic romance, historical, mystery, and straight contemporary fiction. Our current blog is written by Vanessa Grant, a long-time Harlequin author who has recently worked like crazy to get her extensive backlist up on Kindle. You can check her out here http://amzn.to/p5p4lA

_*This week on the blog http://penwarriors.com/ She talks about trying to write a short story--not the easiest thing to do when you're used to writing longer form. * _

She says, "I also had a hefty case of writer's anxiety. I hadn't touched my beginning in months and felt hyper-aware of my inexperience with the short story form. I felt like a bicycle marathon rider handed a unicycle at the starting gate."

Vanessa's short story is called The Broken Gate and will be in an antho the five of us are working on together. We will each be contributing a story and when we're done (editing, et al) we'll be putting it up on Amazon. We're having a blast doing it.

Again to read Vanessa's blog go here: http://penwarriors.com/


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Yes, I did post "How to select lists for direct marketing" yesterday.

The blog link is in my signature. Happy marketing.


----------



## Arthur Slade

Posted about hitting the 1000 ebook sales mark (in six months): http://ow.ly/62NUy


----------



## aaronpolson

I'm running a little pricing experiment in August... maybe some Indies are interested in my results?

The August Experiment


----------



## Andre Jute

"What a great day. This is almost like the old days on a Sunday morning when I had published a new novel. We'd come down to breakfast to read what the nationals said about it, and roundabout noon my agent would call from New York. Christmas used to come three times a year back then." Read more on these two blog entries.

*Five Star Sunday 1: IDITAROD receives the Cookie's Book Club treatment*
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1805

*Five Star Sunday 2: "For Larsson fans and Larsson haters alike"*
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1801

***

Also posted in this last week:
Class action lawsuit for price fixing against Apple and 5 of Big 6 Publishers
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1791

And before that:
"Book covers speak. They say, 'This is what I want to be.' Of course, you need to be a designer for many years to hear them, but eventually you cannot fail to hear them."
-- A Cover for Mrs Talbot: Personal Choices
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1770
Also:
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1730
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1721


----------



## terryr

Apple the Parrot interviews Coleridge the Cat (owner of author LK Rigel). Check it out...and his food haiku, here: http://appletheparrot.wordpress.com/


----------



## Pamela Davis

An interesting quotation from Robert Heinlein today on my blog. See what you think.

themindofpam.com


----------



## CraigInOregon

Talked mostly about my plans for the coming week

http://www.scriptsuperhero.com/2011/08/15/countdown-to-the-move/


----------



## cecilia_writer

Amazingly, I've posted on all 3 of my blogs in the past few days.

'Riots? What riots?' on http://sheilaperryscotlandsfuture.wordpress.com

'synchronise diaries - we're going in' on http://mccallumogilvy.wordpress.com

and

'charting the reformation' on http://ceciliapeartree.wordpress.com


----------



## R. Doug

Today's blog contains photographs taken eight days ago of Portage Glacier.


----------



## Ripley

On Friday I posted another book review. I'm just getting here to post the link, after a busy family weekend.

This book won me over with poetic prose and a surprise ending.

Book Review: Cage Life, by Karin Cox


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I discuss how 40+ years can affect one's view of a book loved in childhood: A Girl of the Limberlost: The Things I Missed Back Then


----------



## KCHawkings

I blogged about style, and my lack of it:
http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/08/i-think-its-time-for-change.html


----------



## I love books

To celebrate the release of my debut romance novel, I blogged about romantic quotes from popular movies and other famous love quotes, here: http://www.shadonnarichards.blogspot.com/


----------



## bnapier

Yes...a little oversight into the decision to self publish or try the traditional route...

www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com


----------



## caseyf6

A few weeks ago, I had a mini-rant because of an injustice.

http://passagesbrink.blogspot.com/2011/07/mothers-job.html


----------



## caseyf6

tim290280 said:


> Today I've posted the finale in my training masterclass series. This edition covers leg training.
> 
> http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/08/training-masterclass-4.html


Your training masterclass series is about the funniest thing I've seen in a long time. Thanks for the laughs today!


----------



## Aloysa

A teaser of my next story: http://writingunhooked.wordpress.com/2011/08/15/the-yearning-teaser/


----------



## jabeard

I interview Lindsay Downs about her military-themed mystery collection, Emily Cahill, CID Part 1.


----------



## Kerry Greene

I posted some musings on whether book review blogs are as useful a promotional tool for nonfiction authors as they are for fiction authors. I'd love to hear some thoughts from more experienced indie authors!


----------



## KathyBell

I just posted about making my Bestseller Regression free on Smashwords, and also about starting the Kindleboards Read With The Author Book Klub.

http://kathybellauthor.wordpress.com/


----------



## shel

A post called _Music Monday -- the first_, which I hope to make a regular feature. It's about how music can inspire writing and reflect story. AND...if anyone here would like to write about a song that inspired them, I'd love to have guest bloggers! 

http://sheldelisle.wordpress.com/


----------



## JRTomlin

I just posted a review of George Gardiner's historical novel The Hadrian Enigma on my blog.


----------



## Pamela Davis

Today I posted about the writing process. The part of the process where you are ready to head bash the wall.

themindofpam.com


----------



## KatieKlein

I *finally* have a new YA Indie Spotlight up, featuring Jack Blaine!
http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/08/ya-indie-spotlight-jack-blaine.html


----------



## SBJones

Updated today about goals, advertising, and the power of good reviews.

http://www.TheEternalGateway.com


----------



## Juliana_Haygert

Today I posted about the speed in publishing: http://www.julianahaygert.com/2011/08/16/the-speed-limit/

And I also created a thread here on Writers' Cafe about it =P http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,80193.0.html


----------



## jabeard

I welcome indie author Zachery Richardson who discusses why he doesn't trust Hollywood to adapt books; the answer may surprise you.


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

Back on July 6th I posted a blog about Casey Anthony's potential book deal and how as a celebrity and public figure ghostwriter, I wouldn't touch her book with a 3,000 mile golden pen...one of my celeb clients Tweeted it, and it received record hits as well as a bunch of comments supporting my stance. Now that Casey apparently does have a book deal (6 figures), my post is receiving a ton of hits again...

http://heatherhummel.blogspot.com/2011/07/casey-anthonys-potential-book-deal.html


----------



## Guest

Heather Hummel Author said:


> Back on July 6th I posted a blog about Casey Anthony's potential book deal and how as a celebrity and public figure ghostwriter, I wouldn't touch her book with a 3,000 mile golden pen...one of my celeb clients Tweeted it, and it received record hits as well as a bunch of comments supporting my stance. Now that Casey apparently does have a book deal (6 figures), my post is receiving a ton of hits again...
> 
> http://heatherhummel.blogspot.com/2011/07/casey-anthonys-potential-book-deal.html


A great post!


----------



## Guest

Brand new post. An update on Seattle On Ice, which will be out in November!

http://mikeattebery.com/post/9004861567/next


----------



## William Meikle

Where to find my Vampire fiction
http://williammeikle.com/wp/2011/08/where-to-find-my-vampire-fiction/


----------



## Mark Feggeler

A new blog post inspired by a long drive along Interstate 95 and a strangely placed South Carolina welcome center.

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/08/better-late-than-never.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My review of the newly restored edition of Ernest Hemingway's _A Moveable Feast_: Love Letter to a First Wife


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Getting started in publishing: a sanity check.

http://writer-in-residence.blogspot.com/2011/08/getting-started-reading-between-lines.html


----------



## JFHilborne

http://jfhilborne.wordpress.com/2011/08/14/its-just-fiction


----------



## JeffMariotte

Today's post was about the fact that my collection of short horror fiction, Nine Frights, is featured at yet another blog, EBooks of Horror, with a 3,000-word excerpt. Nothing like letting people sample before they shop.

Here's my post: http://jeff_mariotte.typepad.com/my_weblog/2011/08/nine-frights-on-ebooks-of-horror-today.html 

And here's the sample post: http://ebooksofhorror.com/2011/08/16/nine-frights-by-jeff-mariotte/


----------



## jabeard

The Indie Book Bonanza: I give a second shout out to all the indie authors featured on my blog and their books with something for almost everyone genre-wise.


----------



## R. Doug

Thawing in Vegas-Joe's Stone Crab and Carnegie Deli.


----------



## crpaynton

Posted a few new things on my blog....some about my upcoming novels and some things just about life.

http://crpaynton.blogspot.com/

Craig


----------



## bnapier

A new post up...concerning how the schedules of aspiring writers (both through small press means and self publishing) are more hectic than they seem. Also, this post features preliminary artwork from Issue 2 of my Kindle graphic novel, _Birdwatching from Mars._

www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com


----------



## Guest

The Sith Witch has started a short series of essays on what we creative folks in the industry do to annoy the crap out of each other. Part I  shared the five things writers do that drive editors up the wall. Part II  discusses the five things editors do that get under a writer's skin. Part III will share the five things artists do that drive everyone else in the industry crazy (Make sure to tune in Thursday for Part III, as it will feature some of my own hand-drawn art!)


----------



## DDScott

*To celebrate my One Year Anniversary as an Indie Romance Novelist, I'm treating 5 readers to a Free Kindle Gift Copy of my brand new release LIP GLOCK!!!*

C'mon over to my grog The Naked Hero for your chance to win!!!

I've now treated over 5500 readers and fans to great books for great prices and nothin' means more to me than makin' people LOL and payin' it forward!!!

http://thenakedhero.com/happy-anniversary-d-d-scott-ville-and-welcome-book-six-to-the-mix-lip-glock


----------



## tim290280

Had to satirise a newspaper article about books needing to fight dirty against the Kindle.
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/08/hard-copy-books-need-to-fight.html


----------



## 41419

Today's post is about the only thing that really sells books: word-of-mouth. But what is it? How does it work? And how can you get people talking about your books?


----------



## 13500

Today, I am featuring debut novelist Stephanie Haddad and her new work.
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/08/haddad-releases-debut-novel.html


----------



## Aloysa

New successful series and new author (not me!): http://writingunhooked.wordpress.com/2011/08/17/introducing-indie-authors-michael-b/


----------



## Grace Elliot

WORD PLAY - inspired by Dr Johnson's dictionary.

I've been working hard on the final draft of 'Eulogy's Secret' and it's big decision time (drum roll!) Do I spell-check in my native UK English, or go for US English. The differences aren't huge and mainly come down to 'parlour' vs 'parlor' and lots of disappearing L's (dishevelled vs dishevelled) but it did set me thinking about dictionaires and (another tenuous link to excuse a blog post, the compiler of the first dictionary to include common usages of words, Dr Samuel Johnson.

Dr Johnson seems a bit of a wit on the side. Despite the gravitas of his work he came up with such chose sayings as:
"A second marriage is the triumph of hope over experience,"
"A cucumber should be well sliced, and dressed with pepper and vinegar, and then thrown out as good for nothing."
And 
"A woman's preaching is like a dog walking on his hind legs. It is not done well: but you are surprised to find it done at all."

FOR THE FULL POST PLEASE VISIT:
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/08/word-play.html


----------



## Kristine Cayne

I recently blogged about my favorite RWA2011 Workshop, "_Behind the Uniform: What Makes Cops Tick_" by Margaret Taylor: http://blog.kristinecayne.com/2011/08/13/rwa-2011-favorite-workshops-beyond-the-uniform.aspx

~Kristine


----------



## Iowagirl

I blogged on Monday about the television show Hillybilly Handfishin.' Did anyone else watch it? I died. DIED!

http://www.traceygarvisgraves.com/2011/08/hillybilly-handfishin-yall.html

Tracey


----------



## Tonya

Today we are discussing Amazon Publishing! Don't miss out on all the great info!
http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/


----------



## jabeard

I interview Jolea Harrison about her epic science fantasy novel, _Chosen._


----------



## SimonSmithWilson

http://hermitmaster.blogspot.com/2011/08/top-ten-80s-kid-movies.html

I posted my top ten 80's kid movies, which was good fun.


----------



## 41352

I posted about the release of my YA sci-fi novel REX RISING on Kindle and Smashwords. 

http://chrystallathoma.wordpress.com/about/


----------



## Coral Moore

Today I have an interview with Zachery Richardson: http://www.chaosandinsanity.com/1224/author-interview-with-zachery-richardson/ Stop by and say hello!


----------



## Ripley

Green tea can help fight the flu


----------



## Russell Brooks

I posted an Op-Ed about David Starkey's racist comments on the BBC about the origins of the London Riots. I then posted a video of my cat in a territorial dispute with the dog next door. It's safe to say that my cat won.


----------



## Riven Owler

Hi there. I said goodbye to the Borders bookstore clerk who usually helps me since her store is closing down. I wrote my thoughts on it, "Turntables, Eight-tracks and Bookstores."

See what you think about it http://rivenowler.blogspot.com/


----------



## Glen Krisch

I blogged today, explaining my reason for being a bad blogger lately, the birth of my third son. See the link below for an adorable picture of Benjamin Krisch:
http://glenkrisch.wordpress.com/2011/08/18/baby-benjamin/


----------



## R. Doug

Russell Brooks said:


> I posted an Op-Ed about David Starkey's racist comments on the BBC about the origins of the London Riots. I then posted a video of my cat in a territorial dispute with the dog next door. It's safe to say that my cat won.


Russell, great editorial piece. One word of advice-post a direct link next time. I had to do a Google search to find your blog site, and then find the correct page to read the aforementioned piece. It was worth it, but most people won't go to the trouble to find that out if you don't post a link.


----------



## 41419

The first truly comprehensive report on the state of the US publishing industry was released last week. Defenders of the status quo were quite pleased with its contents. However, I argue that a closer look spells trouble ahead for the bigger fish.

*Publishing: Not In Such Bad Shape After All?*


----------



## Tess St John

Blogging about anniversaries and how they started @ http://tessstjohn.blogspot.com. And why I think dh and I should follow the traditions from here on out!


----------



## kellymcclymer

I'm in serious overload mode this week. I'm not going to catch up in the foreseeable future unless I learn how to multi-task while I sleep...or unless I create a kicka$$ "NOT ToDo" list. Naturally, I blogged about it...should that have been on the list?


----------



## vekelly1

I posted a couple days ago talking about my studio apartment aka my writing pad... http://itsoktosay.com/


----------



## jabeard

I request suggestions for my first genre/story type prompt for my short story super challenge.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Check out my latest blog post about an experiment with my inbox. Title: "Wonderful Spam"

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/08/wonderful-spam.html


----------



## Joshua Rigley

Ha! I just dug up an old WIP of mine. I started this months ago but never got around to finishing it. You can download it here: http://www.dreadchronicles.com/2011/08/dread-chronicles-book-1-part-1.html

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Aloysa

Great tips fom a guest blogger: http://writingunhooked.wordpress.com/2011/08/19/book-signing-tips-for-readers/


----------



## R. Doug

Prepare for the latest outrage: The latest in my on-again, off-again on-line crusade to get Congressman John Mica removed as Chairman of the House Transportation and Infrastructure Committee.

Facebook's NetworkedBlogs link: That John Mica-He's Such a Tool!

Wordpress link: That John Mica-He's Such a Tool!


----------



## StephenLivingston

Yes, I made a blog post today check it out at: 
http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com


----------



## kellymcclymer

I just made a huge confession on my blog -- about asking for a review and getting a karmic smackdown in about 30 seconds or less. I'm spreading the news widely so that I'm never tempted to ask for a review again (I've always had a rule against it, but I made an exception for what seemed like a good reason. Karma, however, begged to differ. Instant Karmic Smackdown


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Repeating a previous blog about Hemingway's "On Paris": In Love With Hemingway's Paris


----------



## Guest

Not much about writing, but about the two websites that went live, for Conflict of Interest, and The Docks, and an update on riot relief. The Reeves family have opened a fund to help rebuild the area where their business was sited and twenty-eight families were left homeless by the fire.

New Websites and Riot Relief


----------



## karenranney

kellymcclymer said:


> I just made a huge confession on my blog -- about asking for a review and getting a karmic smackdown in about 30 seconds or less. I'm spreading the news widely so that I'm never tempted to ask for a review again (I've always had a rule against it, but I made an exception for what seemed like a good reason. Karma, however, begged to differ. Instant Karmic Smackdown


Ouch. I am sorry to hear that. I give away books periodically - and if they want to review it somewhere, I'm grateful.

And about posting to my blog. I post every day. It's amazing what I can find to write about. Hardly ever about writing, however. Today, it's feet.


----------



## Klip

For once, something to do with writing. Sort of. 
About my new experiment in using Tarot readings to discover more about my characters.

http://mashadutoit.wordpress.com/2011/08/19/4315/


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

New author interviews every Monday and Thursday! http://andyrane.blogspot.com


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Hey Everyone!

I just posted, and I posted yesterday and today! Which is something for me.

Yesterday I posted about a good review (my first for The Oracle, my new SF YA timetravel fantasy) I got from a reader that's posted over at Goodreads. I am/was very excited, because she liked my novel, and grateful that she took the time to write a review.

Today I posted the recipe for apple crisp. Fall is coming, and I hope my apples are going to ripen up someday. Our summer has been very rainy and kind of cool, so I'm hoping for one of those long, beautiful falls.

Anyway, if you want a bit of a mix of  writing stuff, opinion rant stuff, and some of my favorite, everyday cooking type recipes, check out my blog at www.nickilynnjustice.webs.com!

H.E.A.'s Forever,
Nicki Lynn


----------



## CraigInOregon

All about our move west: http://www.scriptsuperhero.com/2011/08/19/the-move-is-upon-us/


----------



## tim290280

Writing Try Hards: are you one?
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/08/trying-hard.html


----------



## 41419

I think I’ve made a robust case for a digital future, but I’m less sure I’ve convincingly explained why the digital revolution threatens large publishers. In today's post, I explain why the shift to a digital market will expose weaknesses in their business model.


----------



## Michael Kingswood

I posted recently.

Some here may not like what I wrote, but that's ok.

I spent some time thinking about how to properly explain my thought process about what an indie writer should do if a publisher comes calling. How much advance is good enough? My thoughts are here: http://bit.ly/ojqj8S


----------



## Katie Salidas

New Bookmarks, and a tip for self-published authors.

Today I'm talking about where to have affordable bookmarks printed.


----------



## R. Doug

Ooops. Had to post a retraction today. Hate it when that happens, so fortunately this is also the first time it's happened: Mea Culpa-That's Latin for, "Boy Did I Screw Up!"


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi--

I'm enjoying blogging about whatever strikes my fancy. Today I decided to throw a spotlight on one of my favorite Indie authors and Kindle Boards pioneers, Edward C. Patterson. Included is my review of his recent release The Road to Grafenwohr



Read all about it: http://definitelydana.wordpress.com/

Dana Taylor


----------



## MaryKingsley

I posted about the process of writing a book, and starting a new one. From now on I'll be chronicling my progress, so I'll post from time to time about it here.

And at some point I'll probably also blog about library life, Sephora makeup, and the wonders of OPI nail polish.

http://marysmusings1254.blogspot.com/


----------



## Simon Haynes

I've made series of posts detailing my self-pub experiment. (SPJA- self-pub journey acronym) Still ongoing, with lots of whys, hows and wheretofors.

You'll find the blog here: http://halspacejock.blogspot.com


----------



## kellymcclymer

For anyone following my blog whereat I finish my chicklit novel one chapter at a time for #SampleSunday - Chapter 8 is now up. The Ex Files - Chapter 8


----------



## ndrake

Yep, just did today.

N


----------



## Grace Elliot

Walking the Plank - Fact or Fiction?

Walking the plank is described in J.M Barrie's children's classic "Peter Pan" and also featured in the "Pirates of the Caribbean" movies, but did it happen in reality? Did pirates force their hostages to 'walk the plank'; after all, wouldn't it have been easier just to toss unwanted visitors overboard? 
So what evidence is there to back up the myth? 
As David Cordingly, curator of the National Maritime Museum and author of "Under the Black Flag" points out:
"There are no written accounts in the 17th and 18th century of walking the plank, and so historians largely dismissed the practise as the fanciful product of fiction writers."
However, Plutarch, the first century Greek historian, writing in his work "Life of Julius Caesar" tells a fascinating story of a young Julius Caesar being captured by Cicilian pirates. In his account the 18 year old Caesar was:
"&#8230;was taken near the island Pharmacus by&#8230;pirates, who, at that time, with large fleets of ships and innumerable smaller vessels infected the seas everywhere."

FOR THE FULL POST PLEASE VISIT:

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/08/walking-plank-fact-or-fiction.html


----------



## Andre Jute

Never waste a good title, however it may come to you.
The Elderflower Revenge
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1818


----------



## Victoria J

I posted about my progress on my latest novelette: It's finished. I also get a bit into the working process I went through and how it came to be what it is now.

http://pencilword.blogspot.com/2011/08/almost-done.html


----------



## Katie Salidas

Last night I saw the new Fright Night movie. I thoroughly enjoyed it, so I decided to write a review.

Fright Night - A fun revision of the 85 classic.


----------



## A_Writer_

I blogged the opening of my next novel:

http://projectgothic.blogspot.com/2011/08/beginning.html

Angelina


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

I blogged about the new trend in readers using tags to boycott high Kindle prices and its impact on the authors...

"This new trend of using tags to boycott traditional publishers' high Kindle prices is quite telling of the times...A good publisher would ensure that their authors' Kindle books have the proper tags listed since it's such a powerful tool for books sales, but they didn't. Yet, if they had, they'd notice what tags are there instead." - Heather Hummel

http://heatherhummel.blogspot.com/2011/08/oz-has-spoken-and-oz-is-reader-new.html?spref=fb


----------



## cecilia_writer

I do blog about writerly things quite often but yesterday I posted about the difficulty of getting all 3 cats to the vet at once: http://mccallumogilyy.wordpress.com


----------



## Mel Comley

Today I announced the winners of my competition to win a copy of A Tie To Heal.

http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.com/2011/08/winners-announcement.html


----------



## 41419

I did something I rarely do last night. I gave my blog readers a sneak peek at Chapter 1 of my forthcoming South American historical adventure


----------



## R. Doug

Deciding when to forgo color in photography: When to Convert to Black & White-Landscapes


----------



## rayhensley

Just put one up.

*I Spoke with God again. Or maybe I'm nuts.*

A rather spiritual post. Much talk about having faith in following your dream, or dreams.

Summery of blog post: You have to build yourself into someone capable of handling a reality bigger than the one you are currently living.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Lots of Freebies for writers on my new blog http://freebiesforwriters.blogspot.com/ Check it out!


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Another indie author gets subjected to The Same Six Questions! http://bit.ly/pwvP9K


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Consuelo Saah Baehr is my indie author of the day today: For/From Indie Authors: Consuelo Saah Baehr


----------



## lewaters

New post on the importance of using Google Alerts for writers/bloggers.

http://laurenwaters.net/2011/08/22/setting-up-google-alerts/


----------



## 13500

I wrote about getting back to work. Summer is over. What are you working on?

Stop by and share your WIP with us at Bibliophilic Blather.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/08/lets-get-to-work.html


----------



## Aloysa

Want your book reviewed by me? Check this out then: http://writingunhooked.wordpress.com/2011/08/22/my-book-review-policy/


----------



## Thomas Barnes

Nope. I probably should get around to that.


----------



## HelenHanson

An interview with author Steve Umstead & a giveaway:

http://www.helenhanson.com/

Mrs. U is a very supportive wife . . .


----------



## rex kusler

I've started blogging again. Not sure how much it helps books sales, if at all. But it's good to have a place to put extra information and nonsense: http://rexkusler.blogspot.com


----------



## neciaphoenix

Just did a fly-by-post at http://neciaphoenix.com/?page_id=143 I try to blog a few times a week.


----------



## John Y. Jones

I just posted a very, very short blog entry. Let me share it in its entirety:

We've Just Moved (Halfway) Across the Country

My wife, daughter, and I are in the midst of a cross-country move. Things happened very quickly. I'll post a more substantial update when time permits.

Thanks for sticking with me.

I'll get back to proper blogging as soon as I can.


----------



## theraven

I posted the cover that Stephanie Mooney designed for my soon-to-be released paranormal mystery _Dying for Redemption _ http://theselfrescueprincess.wordpress.com/working-shadow-inc/


----------



## bnapier

Yes! As part of my pre-release campaign for my novel _The Bleeding Room_ I have shared the true story of my first real encounter with what I strongly believe to have been a ghost.

http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Updated two chapters of Black Sheep, Chapter 9 and 10 are here. Meaning this is officially the middle of the story! ^^ http://kiaswriting.blogspot.com/


----------



## EC Sheedy

I'm part of a group blog and our latest blog was written by Bonnie Edwards who recently had a short story published in THE MAMMOTH BOOK OF SHORT ROMANCE. Bonnie usually writes full length fiction, so this was a first for her. But the fun thing in her blog is her talking about an experience during a recent high school reunion.

High school reunions--now there's grist for the story mill.  The blog is here:

http://penwarriors.com/


----------



## Nancy Fulda

I realized yesterday that while I've done a lot of chatting with other writers about what helps sell indie books, I haven't spent any time communicating the same information to my customer base.

My friends, family, and folks online who for-reasons-I-can't-fathom-but-for-whom-I'm-very-grateful like my stuff have all been very nice and bought copies of my work. And then don't know what to do next.

I have decided to rectify this situation. Behold! 5 Ways to Support an Indie Author.


----------



## JenniferS.

Posted up the entire first chapter of my upcoming YA Paranormal Romance Novella, TOUCH! Check it out...http://jennifersnydersblog.blogspot.com


----------



## cecilia_writer

I added a short post to my Cecilia Peartree - Woman of Mystery blog about steam trains and whether it would be a good idea to add one to the landscape of my fictional town when I write the next novel in my mystery series.

http://ceciliapeartree.wordpress.com


----------



## SimonSmithWilson

I have just posted a new blog called "Dogs, loyalty beyond friendship"

http://hermitmaster.blogspot.com/2011/08/dogs-loyalty-beyond-friendship.html

Would love to hear your amazing stories about your doggies and pets.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

A discussion of Celia Thaxter's beautiful little book _Among the Isles of Shoals_: Dreaming Among the Isles of Shoals


----------



## Aidan

Latest two posts on mine are...

*Carved-an e-Book is born*

*Your Cover design is killing your e-Book sales
*

www.neonandnapalm.blogspot.com


----------



## jabeard

I interview Julie Dawson about the continuing fascination readers have with vampires. Also, stop by and click through to Operation Backpack, a cool charity thing where you donate, get some ebooks, and help homeless kids with school supplies.


----------



## DDScott

*Here's a Sneak Peek at what's comin' soon to D. D. Scott-ville...*

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/08/whats-next-in-d-d-scott-ville.html

Think Special Edition Boxed Sets with over-the-top, superfab fun extras...

plus...

The Mom Squad Mini-Mayhem Mysteries...

plus...

Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond in The Grinch's Who-ville!!!


----------



## Pamela Davis

New post today on my blog about the importance of location.

themindofpam.com


----------



## 41419

I posted today about John Locke's print deal with Simon & Schuster. Despite the hysterical reaction from some quarters, this is neither a "sell out" or a validation of the traditional path.

He has hired Simon & Schuster to distribute the books. He remains the publisher of these new print versions. And, of course, he retains all rights, including digital. Revolutionary.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Writing fast vs slow, which is better?

This is a question I was asked a while back and, after seeing the topic about the speed in which Indies put out books, I felt I should touch on again.


----------



## Coral Moore

I host a guest blog today by Urban Fantasy author, Laura Bickle. She writes a bit about the history of ghost hunting: http://www.chaosandinsanity.com/1246/guest-post-by-laura-bickle-old-ghosts/


----------



## SBJones

Updated my blog twice today. One is for the continued importance of marketing and promoting you book and the other is to announce a e-book a day give away for the month of September.

http://theeternalgateway.blogspot.com/2011/08/september-e-book-day-giveaway-contest.html


----------



## Elizabeth Black

My Tuesday Tale is up! It's my free read romantic adventure serial "The Artifact". This is chapter 3. Prior chapters are linked on my page.

http://elizabethablack.blogspot.com/2011/08/tuesday-tales-3-kiss.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Yes. Just uploaded my latest composition: The Educated Rabbit.


----------



## Andre Jute

Characters from my swash font Envirex
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1829

"Swash caps are decorative initials for chapters or parts. They are the mass production equivalent of the medieval scribe's illuminated letters. These are from the Ekol-V version of my proprietary swash font for the publications of the conservation-minded, c1994. Paintings by Vicky Saunders-Helps, vector font programming (PostScript) by me. Click on the images and your browser might enlarge them. Enjoy."


----------



## Ripley

Should you drink your fruits and veggies?


----------



## Not Here

Finally an update on my review site. It's been quite the summer. I shouldn't be so happy school is starting soon. Especially since I'm the only one going to classes.

www.lastdraftediting.com/reviews
My indie, my tea and me


----------



## Guest

Just a general update on the reworking of COI, and a particularly good review of The Docks:

http://vhfolland.blogspot.com/2011/08/conflict-of-interest-rewrite.html


----------



## kellymcclymer

I have a guest post up by Z D Robinson about how he was inspired by Stephen King to have his wife be his Alpha Reader. http://kellymcclymer.com


----------



## T.M.souders author

I posted yesterday--the first full chapter of Waiting On Hope http://wp.me/p1AxLQ-4m


----------



## jabeard

Kristie Cook stops by my blog to talk about why readers need the escape of paranormal romance and also to give away two free paranormal romance ebooks. Stop by and leave a comment for a chance to win.


----------



## Arthur Slade

A blog post about having faith in your writing: http://ow.ly/6bFir


----------



## Grace Elliot

Everyone Wins! Penny Lockwood Giveaway - today at my blog.

I'm delighted to welcome author, Penny Lockwood Ehrenkranz, to my blog. 
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com
Penny is offering a very special giveaway because everyone who leaves a comment (and contact email) will receive a FREE copy of her romantic short story, "Midsummer Knight."
What have you to lose? Pop over and comment to join the fun! 
Grace x


----------



## bnapier

In another pre-release post for my upcoming novel _The Bleeding Room_, I have interviewed paranormal investigator and fellow author Bob Freeman. It's educational, spooky, and even a bit funny.

www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis

I posted an excerpt from my suspense novel _Saw a Rainbow_ due for release next month.

Excerpt from "Saw a Rainbow" by Bryan R. Dennis


----------



## RachelFirasek

Want to come and commiserate with a mom on the first days of school? It's an especially busy time right now and it helps to know that you're not alone with the Back to School Blues! http://www.rachelfirasek.com/apps/blog/show/8181674-first-day-of-school-blues


----------



## Susannah Morgan

Hi everybody! Here's my latest blog post:

"Sutton on Sex, Love and War." http://susannahmorganbooks.com


----------



## Nancy Beck

A hearty Thank You for all the min--I mean, followers of my blog  :

http://writerlystuff.blogspot.com/2011/08/thank-you-and-little-something-else.html


----------



## R. Doug

Monday's blog: When to Convert to Black & White-Landscapes

Today's blog: When to Keep the Color-Landscapes


----------



## shel

A silly post about the Top Ten Tools of the Trade
http://sheldelisle.wordpress.com/2011/08/25/top-ten-tools-of-the-trade/


----------



## Patty Jansen

My continued series on the search for Earth-like planets:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2011/08/25/once-more-on-the-search-for-exoplanets-and-alpha-centauri/


----------



## Theresaragan

Sales Update for the curious like me!

http://www.theresaragan.com


----------



## Ian Fraser

Did a short blog listing why I'm not working, and also put a linky to my new Facebook page, along with a list of my various writing awards and nominations.

http://wp.me/pbiFb-7T


----------



## KCHawkings

The official announcement of the title for my début novel, which is going to be self-published.

http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/08/whats-in-name.html


----------



## Victoria J

I released my novelette The Green Door on Scribd. It's not the final draft. The finished product will be published to Amazon and SW this weekend. You can download the draft now at Scribd:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/62964566/The-Green-Door


----------



## S Jaffe

A short blog post in which I try to figure out why some people will only read from one genre. Makes no sense to me.

http://www.stuartjaffe.com/blog/2011/08/the-multi-genre-reader/


----------



## Andre Jute

The review as a political tool, and as an example of writerly sleight of hand: Francis Ford Coppola and The Cars - http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1856


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

A new author interview every Monday and Thursday! http://andyrane.blogspot.com


----------



## Kerry Greene

I just posted a list I've been compiling of nonfiction book review blogs. Anybody know of any great ones I missed?


----------



## Kathelm

Last night, I put up the announcement for an upcoming short story, along with the cover art:

http://kalhariaonline.com/wordpress/?p=154


----------



## Ty Johnston

Did a post about a possible cover for my next novel, due out Nov. 21.

http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2011/08/new-novel-cover.html

But I'll save anyone interested from having to click:


----------



## garryg

I've recently blogged:

This: http://g2writing.blogspot.com/2011/08/my-old-thoughts.html

And this: http://g2writing.blogspot.com/2011/08/listening-to-good-book.html

And also this: http://g2writing.blogspot.com/2011/08/getting-interactive-on-my-web-site.html


----------



## kellymcclymer

I heard a great story about an author who released her backlist book after restoring it to pre-cut status (her publisher had a strict word count). She called it the Author's Cut. Of course I asked her if she'd do a guest post for me. Interested? Read Mary Kirk's story behind Embers - Author's Cut.


----------



## SimonSmithWilson

http://hermitmaster.blogspot.com/2011/08/ten-amazing-twitter-causes.html

I just posted a quick blog on ten great twitter causes, if you have two minutes please follow these people. They are helping stop teen suicide, rescue pets, supporting veterans and troops.


----------



## R. Doug

A little boasting on finally completing the first draft of my latest book, as well as a teaser on upcoming Kindle and Nook titles I'll be coming out with in the months ahead:

Trotting the Globe Aboard The Globe


----------



## 13500

^^That's very exciting, R. Doug. Congrats.^^

Today is Flash Fiction Fridays on my blog. Please stop by for a great microfiction piece by Cleveland Gibson.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/08/flash-fiction-fridays.html

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Aliya Anjum is my Indie Author of the Day on my blog: For/From Indie Authors: Aliya Anjum


----------



## Aloysa

Introducing Indie Authors series picks up again: http://writingunhooked.wordpress.com/2011/08/26/introducing-indie-authors-michael-meyer/


----------



## Jack Shilkaitis

I posted about daydreaming today, as it pertains to my writing, of course, not just daydreaming in general. http://jack-andrews.blogspot.com/2011/08/some-thoughts-on-daydreaming.html


----------



## PhoenixS

Yesterday, on my writer's blog, I posted about talent, luck and horse racing as it pertains to writing.
http://phoenixsullivan.blogspot.com/2011/08/talent-vs-luck-or-whats-horse-race-for.html

Today, on my all-beasties blog, I posted the latest in my series of Vet Tech Tales: "Of Spotter Bulls and Cherry Eyes"
http://animaljunkie.blogspot.com/2011/08/of-spotter-bulls-and-cherry-eyes.html


----------



## EliRey

Just posted a teaser/excerpt of the next in my Moreno Brothers series Romero.

http://thebeginings-elirey.blogspot.com/2011/08/romero-teaser-wip-unedited.html


----------



## KathyBell

Recently I've experienced a string of creepy coincidences, many related to writing my books, generating two seperate blog entries.

 [URL=http://kathybellauthor.wordpress]http://kathybellauthor.wordpress.com/2011/08/26/synchronicity-again/[/url]


----------



## xandy3

Friday Five: Fantasy http://wp.me/pIJeA-68


----------



## Andre Jute

Lotta lively action on my blog as the _Wall Street Journal _quotes me, reminding me of a book I haven't even announced. Oops.

_Wall Street Journal_ goes into the prophecy business
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1883

No Miranda on the net, nor statute of limitations, nor forgiveness
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1872


----------



## R. Doug

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> ^^That's very exciting, R. Doug. Congrats.^^


Thank you so very much, Karen. Really appreciate that.


----------



## FrankZubek

www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/

I recently posted a few new items that have been happening in my tiny part of the world but
I'm mostly pushing the fact that there is an anthology being put together by our own Bernard J (WHITECHAPEL: THE FINAL STAND OF SHERLOCK HOLMES) Schaffer called 'Kindle All Stars' and he is currently accepting submissions (he is editing and has final say so) from nearly all genres

I have a new Nick Crowell story I'm going to submit that I'm writing now

All proceeds will benefit the National Center for Missing and Exploited Children

The submission deadline is Sept 15

For details check out www.apiarysociety.com


----------



## Michelle Muto

Oddball post: Devlin's Delicacies. A recipe for baked goodies for you own Beezlepup (Devlin, a character in The Book of Lost Souls is a Beezlepup).

http://michellemuto.wordpress.com/2011/08/27/devlins-delicacies/


----------



## Coral Moore

Interview with our very own Sith Witch here: http://www.chaosandinsanity.com/1274/author-interview-with-julie-ann-dawson/ She's promoting a charity fundraiser with a big bundle of books for $10 with 100% given to Operation Backpack, but only through the end of August so hurry!


----------



## rayhensley

Just posted one called Addicted to Procrastination.

Check it out here ---> http://raymundhensley.blogspot.com/2011/08/addicted-to-procrastination.html


----------



## R. Doug

Doing a series this week on what writers need to know if they plan on using handguns in their stories. First up: Firearms for Formulators of Fiction-Revolvers


----------



## bnapier

R. Doug said:


> Doing a series this week on what writers need to know if they plan on using handguns in their stories. First up: Firearms for Formulators of Fiction-Revolvers


Awesome! My current series involves the FBI and CIA and know very little about firearms. This should be a HUGE help.


----------



## 13500

I wrote a guest blog about NBC's new fall series, _The Playboy Club_, for Marinagraphy.

http://marinagraphy.com/playboy-club/


----------



## Aloysa

Musings on blogging and book reviews: http://writingunhooked.wordpress.com/2011/08/29/blogging-book-reviews-and-more/


----------



## aaronpolson

Oh yes, and it's about book reviews in the age of "Anonymous":

http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/08/power-of-anonymous.html

But it's total BS. You won't want to read it.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/08/un-help-line.html

A quick post about IT help lines...


----------



## Andre Jute

When a good indie earns less than $3 per hour...
Grub Street returns
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1892


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I salivate shamelessly over my new Kindle, William Hurt and Alan Rickman (in that order): The Crazy Old Lady Bought Me A Kindle


----------



## Pamela Davis

Some thoughts about the hurricane - after the storm.
themindofpam.com


----------



## R. Doug

bnapier said:


> Awesome! My current series involves the FBI and CIA and know very little about firearms. This should be a HUGE help.


Glad you'll find it helpful, Barry. If you have any questions or concerns relating to handguns in your current series, PM me and perhaps I can be of assistance.


----------



## Chris Turner

Some personal comments on adventure writing . . .

http://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2011/08/on-adventure-writing.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My review of Billie Hinton's indie novel _claire-obscure_: The Seduction of claire-obscure by Billie Hinton


----------



## jabeard

AJ Sweeny stops by my blog to talk about infusing history into her paranormal romance and how some of her archaeology experiences influenced her writing. Also, a book giveaway.


----------



## DDScott

C'mon over and celebrate y'all...

*The WG2E is now getting over 1 million hits a month!!! *

We're flyin' high with tons of new features and team members too!!!

Here's the scoop:

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/statistic-tuesday-with-tonya-kappes

And cheers to our very own Tonya Kappes who has also hit the 5000 sales mark...in just four months!!!


----------



## SBJones

http://www.TheEternalGateway.com

Updated today about upcoming September Events, E-book give away, and time. Also pics of Chicken too drunk to taste it, Getting paid for the first time, and Boiling Sand.


----------



## 39179

Today I blogged about having *The End of the World* featured on the great new site for readers and authors, *Author Outbreak*.

http://andrewbiss.blogspot.com/

http://authoroutbreak.com/book/the-end-of-the-world/


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

I'm in the Mind Meld at SFSignal.com: Which Fantasy Maps Are Your Favorites?


----------



## Arthur Mackeown

Half an hour ago I wrote my first ever entry in my first ever blog on 'Bloggers.' I have no idea what to do next, except to keep typing away in the hope that someone notices I'm there.


----------



## EC Sheedy

rayhensley said:


> Just posted one called Addicted to Procrastination.
> 
> Check it out here ---> http://raymundhensley.blogspot.com/2011/08/addicted-to-procrastination.html


Must be the time to write about procrastination, about never getting the damn writing job done! You know your characters can come back to haunt you, right? That's my take on it anyway. 

Romance writers might get a laugh out of this: http://penwarriors.com/

EC


----------



## John Y. Jones

I more than doubled the price of my book today. Here's why.


----------



## R. Doug

Today, it's more on what writers need to know about handguns in: Firearms for Formulators of Fiction-Semiautomatics Part 1


----------



## AlanJamesKeogh

Today I posted a short story, I post short stories 3 times a week on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays,
The Procrastination Station
Generally I post horror/suspense/thriller.


----------



## tim290280

Editing is an underrated art. I've posted a list of words that are frequently misspelled.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/08/sum-werdz-too-wotch-owte-four.html


----------



## bnapier

Yes!

I'm kicking off a contest to promote my forthcoming novel, _The Bleeding Room_. I tried to make a fun and sort of spooky contest and hope it works out. Swing by for your chance to win free books and movies!

www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com

Hope to see you there!


----------



## 13500

I am looking for flash fiction about nightmares for October. Please check out my blog for details.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/08/nightmare-on-bibliophilic-blather.html


----------



## HelenHanson

Here's an interview with indie writer and HuffPo blogger Martin Perry. He writes about the indie publishing world for the new UK edition. He's got a thread here at KB asking for input from other indies for use in his column at HP:

http://www.helenhanson.com/guest-post/legacy-universe-author-and-huffpo-uk-blogger-%E2%80%93-martin-perry/


----------



## Aloysa

Come and see how my blog is doing. I am sharing my stats! http://writingunhooked.wordpress.com/2011/08/31/august-in-review/


----------



## Grace Elliot

What a Man Likes in a Woman (+ Amazon voucher giveaway)

As an author of historical romance, there's no escaping the different role women had in the past. In the 18th and 19th century, for a woman to amount to anything she had to marry&#8230;and to increase the chances of marrying it helped not only to be wealthy&#8230;but appealing to men. 
The sort of woman a man considered an ideal mate, was openly discussed&#8230;and enough to make modern toes curl. In 1913, (note: less than a 100 years ago!) The Strand magazine asked some noteable men of the day their views on 'The Sort of Woman a Man Likes.'

F. Frankfort Moore wrote:
"She should confine herself to the language of angels if she wishes to be liked by men&#8230;Men do not want a polyglot; they want one who will put the kettle on."
(NB. Is your blood boiling yet?)

FOR THE FULL POST (and a chance to win a $10 Amazon eVoucher) visit:
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com


----------



## vivinthevalley

I updated my blog yesterday with a post with tips and advice for writing action sequences. I also posted a blog last week about how to keep yourself from getting derailed as a writer which I forgot to post here about .

http://vivinthevalley.wordpress.com/


----------



## Guest

My second blog today, about Conflict of Interest on Smashwords:

http://vhfolland.blogspot.com/2011/08/conflict-of-interest-sneak-preview.html


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Today on the FREEBIES FOR WRITERS blog I'm featuring a list of Cover Designers. http://freebiesforwriters.blogspot.com/

On DAYDREAMING my personal author blog I'm "Daydreaming" about my upcoming release and share a little about my upcoming Historical Suspense Novel. http://authortammieclarkegibbs.blogspot.com/


----------



## KCHawkings

I've just released the blurb (that some lovely KBers helped me with) on my blog! http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/08/as-promised.html


----------



## Andre Jute

Bad news for "the religious"
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1896


----------



## ADuncan

I posted regarding getting your book launched via social media.


----------



## EC Sheedy

It's my turn at the group blog I'm part of. If you're a romance writer, this blog--Unfinished Lives--will give you a chuckle. Or not. http://penwarriors.com/

Best to all--and may a million readers buy your books when their kids go back to school!


----------



## 39179

Blogged today at my happiness at having had my short play *"A Rebel Among the Wretched"* selected as a finalist for The Heideman Award.

http://andrewbiss.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ripley

Pink Snowbunnies Publication and Giveaway

... In which I post a giveaway and an insane promise, due no doubt to chocolate-fueled exhaustion.


----------



## EC Sheedy

Andrew Biss said:


> Blogged today at my happiness at having had my short play *"A Rebel Among the Wretched"* selected as a finalist for The Heideman Award.
> 
> http://andrewbiss.blogspot.com/


Congratulations. Selection as a finalist must be exciting. I'm always so pleased to see an artist's work honoured in this way. I wish you luck!


----------



## tim290280

New word of the day: Tickyboxiness.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/09/new-word-of-day.html


----------



## Pamela Davis

New post today on my blog about issues in writing my third book in a series, as I take my characters' lives five years into the future.

themindofpam.com


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My review of indie author John Hamilton's "Isle Royale" and farewell to a friend and mentor: "Isle Royale" by John Hamilton and Fare Thee Well, Joe Garland


----------



## Arthur Slade

My Brobdingnagian-sized update on my ebook sales: http://ow.ly/6iDO7 Or is it Lilliputian!


----------



## aaronpolson

This is my August Report on the Big Experiment (i.e. ebook sales, marketing, and strategies):

http://www.amazon.com/These-Darkened-Streets-Collected-ebook/dp/B005G69GYE/ref=sr_1_10?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314884157&sr=1-10


----------



## Guest

Evolution of a book cover. I posted a step-by-step of the design process for the book cover of the upcoming In Our House by Peter Balaskas.


----------



## Arthur Mackeown

I started posting in my first blog a couple of days ago and I find the format suits me, which I didn't expect, so I think I'll be posting regularly.


----------



## Steve the Bear

How to blend fact and fiction in your novel - The integral article I wrote this summer is posted on my blog today.

http://stevericherbooks.com/2011/09/01/how-to-blend-fact-and-fiction-in-your-novel-complete-article/


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Stop by and meet another indie author. Today's guest is paranormal fiction writer, Tallulah Grace. http://andyrane.blogspot.com


----------



## R. Doug

Latest on my firearms series for writers:  Firearms for Formulators of Fiction-Semiautomatics Part 2


----------



## SeanBlack

Fairly self-explanatory.

http://seanblackbooks.blogspot.com/2011/09/tess-gerritsen-is-stalking-me.html


----------



## AlanJamesKeogh

I posted a short story today, though I didn't do the blog bit beforehand as I normally do, mainly because I'm feeling tired and cranky and I don't think my brain is firing on all cylinders at the moment >.<

http://alanjameskeogh.wordpress.com/2011/09/02/release-short-story/


----------



## 13500

It's Flash Fiction Fridays today on my blog. Please check out a great story by Beverly Diehl.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/09/flash-fiction-fridays-free-for-all.html


----------



## S Jaffe

Today a bring the first of many posts to come highlighting Kick Butt Women in books, tv, and film. Up today: Jane Yellowrock!

http://www.stuartjaffe.com/blog/2011/09/women-kickin-butt-jane-yellowrock/


----------



## jabeard

Men Like Pie: An interview with Mary Pat Hyland about her suspenseful character study, _The Terminal Diner_, pie, and how writing has helped her comes to terms with the loss of a friend on 9/11.


----------



## bnapier

Yes.

IN fact, 2 posts in one day.  One about future plan amid a looming release date and another about a small project I actually JUST released today (and maybe for a limited time only...)

www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com


----------



## Aloysa

Introducing Indie Author Series is up! http://bit.ly/nPUrpS


----------



## Andre Jute

Bad news for "the religious"
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1896

What does classical economics say about ebook pricing?
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1903

Has ebooks helped me discover The Jute Effect?
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1904


----------



## Ripley

Pink Snowbunnies and the experience of writing versus having written


----------



## Alex Owens

Accidentally scheduled two posts to run the same day... Oops!

Win a free copy of Still Life Paintings ... and... Covers & Cover Designers
http://www.quirkygurl.com


----------



## Ty Johnston

Posted a short excerpt to my upcoming fantasy novel, _Ghosts of the Asylum_, scheduled for digital release Nov. 11, 2011: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2011/09/brief-excerpt-from-my-upcoming-novel.html


----------



## John Y. Jones

A little more about why I raised the price of my book.

http://buddhasrelics.blogspot.com/2011/09/why-i-re-priced-my-e-book-at-799.html


----------



## rayhensley

Just posted a blog on how I work with manuscript drafts called *"1st Draft, 2nd Draft, 3rd Draft, 4th Draft"*.

http://bit.ly/qv4Fn5

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## JMJeffries

I posted the first chapter of my book Suite Nothings on Goodreads.

http://www.goodreads.com/story/show/278150-suite-nothings?chapter=364076


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I've been writing two blogs a week for a couple of years. One focuses on white-collar crime issues; I write about the strange, bizarre, outrageous or news stories of the day. I also occasionally write tips about how to protect yourself from ID theft and what to do if it happens. It's at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

My other is a shared blog about writing and the writing life, plus newsworthy stuff in that area. It's at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Sometimes it's hard to write two blogs a week, but I'm slowly building a following and if I can provide entertaining or useful info, then it's worth the effort.

Debra


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Guest Blog from my buddy Ray who blogs about going to the county fair: Ray Goes to the Elk County Fair


----------



## Guest

A miracle happened in my bedroom today.

http://christineolinger.blogspot.com/2011/09/behold-chip-of-tourin.html


----------



## Riven Owler

My blog today is about the Pawtucket tribe from the 1600's who used to live on the hill where I live in Massachusetts. I found some interesting local history in some out-of-print books. Of course I'd love it if you stopped by! 

http://rivenowler.blogspot.com

Riven


----------



## DDScott

Happy Weekend and what a superfab weekend it is!!!

_*I still can't believe The WG2E is now getting over:

1 million hits per month

40,000 unique visitors per month

75,500 page views per month

That boils down to an average of 1368 WG2E-Land Peeps per day and over 2600 page views&#8230;per day!!!*_

What a wonderful way to celebrate our Indie Epub Journey&#8230;right here&#8230;together&#8230;at The WG2E!!!

And we're not stopping here...no way!!!

_*Here's a Sneak Peek at what's coming and who's coming to The WG2E beginning tomorrow...and here are a few hints:

Scott Nicholson

Mark Williams

Sible Hodge

Matthew Rush aka The Edit Dude

Barbara Silkstone

and much more...*_

Here's the full scoop:

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/the-wg2e-is-growing-growing-growing


----------



## LarryKahn

Posted this last weekend, inspired by the MLK Memorial dedication:

http://larrykahn.com/2011/08/do-we-still-have-a-dream/


----------



## rayhensley

Just did one called "PMS Super Soldiers".

http://raymundhensley.blogspot.com/2011/09/next-book-pms-super-soldiers.html

   Hope you enjoy!


----------



## cecilia_writer

I've posted on all 3 of my blogs this weekend.
(it's a procrastination strategy because I am having difficulty tying up the loose ends in something I'm writing)

The content is even more random than usual:

cats, giant spiders and feeling tired on http://mccallumogilvy.wordpress.com
a rant about the Edinburgh tram project on http://sheilaperryscotlandsfuture.wordpress.com
an exceerpt from the next in my mystery series on http://ceciliapeartree.wordpress.com


----------



## rayhensley

Just did one called "7 am. Time to write".

http://raymundhensley.blogspot.com/2011/09/7-am-time-to-write.html


----------



## garryg

Today I posted: The moon was jumped over by the cow&#8230;


----------



## R. Doug

A little piece (with pictures), which I've titled: Summer's Last Day-Don't Squander It


----------



## lewaters

Why fiction writers must be wary of basing characters on real life individuals:

http://laurenwaters.net/2011/09/05/the-help-lawsuit/


----------



## StephenLivingston

New blog post just up: http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Dan Cavallari

I blogged yesterday about the release of my new book, "By Flood Waters."

http://www.danielcavallari.com/blog

Also about a book signing I'm doing in Connecticut at the end of the month.

My blog's been quiet this month because I moved to Colorado...speaking of which, if you live in CO and want to get a writing group started, I'm all in! Let me know. I could use more creative folks in my life.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Today I put up a blog post informing the e-world of the publication of my novel *Queen of Time* at http://carolynkephart.blogspot.com/. So far it's gotten a lot of hits, which I hope translates into readers.

CK


----------



## tim290280

Actors you don't want in your movie adaptation:
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/09/actors-you-dont-want-in-your-book.html


----------



## Mel Comley

I've just uploaded a Q&A session with J Carson Black.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html


----------



## aaronpolson

Today, I drop a snippet of a forthcoming novella.

Warning: the sample does mention bedwetting and the f-bomb.



Teaser Tuesday: Spider and I


----------



## DDScott

In celebration of hitting the 6500 sales mark...

*I made BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - the book that started it all for me - FREE on Smashwords!*

But _*let's see if - together - we can make it free for all u Kindle peeps too...here's how...*_

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/09/bootscootin-blahniks-is-now-free-on.html


----------



## SBJones

Updated today, Blogged about goals, word counts, contest giveaway and the Boise State Broncos.

http://www.TheEternalGateway.com


----------



## Aloysa

My review of Toonopolis: http://bit.ly/qoqmU8


----------



## miss_fletcher

Highlighting Indies in UK iBookstore
http://fictionfierce.blogspot.com/2011/09/indies-kick-ass-on-ibooks-uk.html


----------



## Victoria J

I'm working on a calling card for when I get around to attending writer's conventions and related events. Posted a thumbnail.

http://pencilword.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ash Stirling

I actually did do a post on my blog after a period of inactivity - Why Cyberpunk? It is, basically, a rough idea as to what led to the style of the setting I write in.


----------



## nancylynnjarvis

I just added a post to my blog about being interviewed for TV about 9/11 and how it ties to my first book, The Death Contingency. The only thing is, my 15 minutes of fame was a little different than I expected it to be. http://www.goodreadmysteries.com/wordpress/


----------



## S Jaffe

New post over at www.stuartjaffe.com/blog -- Movies We Loved (Just Might Not Admit It): Conan the Destroyer.


----------



## rayhensley

New one called Writing a serious horror book.

http://raymundhensley.blogspot.com/2011/09/writing-serious-horror-book.html


----------



## Pamela Davis

New blog post up today, about self-doubt vs. arrogance in all us writers 
themindofpam.com


----------



## tim290280

Interview with vice president of E ink displays. Apparently Pearl E ink screens are better contrast than a paperback. Does anyone else hear the printing presses shudder?

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/09/e-reader-screens-better-than-paperback.html


----------



## WilliamKing.me

Just posted about the process of revising a book for my traditional publisher.

http://www.williamking.me/2011/09/07/revising-macharius/

All the best,

Bill


----------



## R. Doug

I posted a review of my latest firearm acquisition, a 7.65mm/.32 ACP Walther PPK in The Perfect Fashion Accessory


----------



## aaronpolson

Today, it's all about the WIP. (And my lack of plotting)

WIP Wednesday: How Did I Get Here?


----------



## 13500

I have read two great novels recently and felt the need to share. What about you?

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/09/read-any-good-books-lately.html


----------



## HelenHanson

Did you know he influenced the outcome of the 1988 Presidential election?

An interview with Vigilante Author Robert Bidinotto:

http://www.helenhanson.com/interviews/interview-with-a-vigilante-robert-bidinotto-author-of-hunter/


----------



## Grace Elliot

My latest blog post looks at women's attitudes to men in 1913 ...OK, so that sounds dry and boring...but it isnt and there's some nice pictures of Johnathon Rhys Myers.
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/09/sort-of-man-woman-likes.html


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

A little bit of flash fiction. Just 200 words. Stop by for a quick read! http://andyrane.blogspot.com/2011/09/first-campaigner-challenge-flash.html


----------



## Katie Dozier

Usually my blog is pretty poker-focus, but this post is about eBooks, called: Do You Judge a Book by its Cover? http://katiedozier.com/


----------



## Aloysa

I am discussing Twitter and why I don't like it! http://bit.ly/pmJygU


----------



## SimonSmithWilson

Not my blog, but one I wanted to share "9/11, Memories of America's Heroes" written by an Iraq war veteran http://pathfinderpublishing1.blogspot.com/2011/09/911-memories-of-americas-heroes.html well worth a read.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi-Ho--

My blog has a new look and a new name--"Supernal Living With Dana Taylor".  You'll have to explore it to figure it out.

The title of today's post is *What To Do with a Monster Zucchini  * http://definitelydana.wordpress.com/2011/09/07/what-to-do-with-a-monster-zucchini/



Check it out!

Dana Taylor


----------



## lewaters

The importance of maintaining plausibility in fiction:

http://laurenwaters.net/2011/09/07/plausibility/


----------



## Ripley

I broke away from my Pink Snowbunnies streak and posted this:

Black Death revealed and how research leads to preparedness

However, I do still have my contest running on my blog.


----------



## rayhensley

Aloha, friends! New blog post ----> Been Selling on Smashwords; Amazon failing

http://raymundhensley.blogspot.com/2011/09/been-selling-on-smashwords-amazon.html


----------



## Vanessa Wu

I write a book review for my blog every day.

Later today I'll be telling writers how they can turbo charge their erotica.

It's not just for erotica writers, though. Everyone who writes can write better with a little extra stimulation. Don't worry, it's not illegal.

http://intensesensations.wordpress.com/


----------



## Millard

I just finished my big summer writing project, which involves people-watching like a big note-taking weirdo. But to be pretentious, let's say I was seeking out the narrative within the mundane. Anyway, here it is, all finished and collated.

The Beach Diaries 2011 - http://franticplanet.wordpress.com/2011/09/07/the-beach-diaries-2011/


----------



## Nadine

I just posted a video why you need a 4 wheel drive to get to my house.

http://www.happierthanabillionaire.com/2011/09/07/four_wheel_drive/


----------



## aaronpolson

I tackle irony today.

I'm tired of all the abuse...

Irony _does not equal_ coincidence.

Done.

http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/09/irony-enough-already.html


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Another indie author gets...raked over the coals...subjected to...a chance to answer The Same Six Questions.  http://bit.ly/qYkZnW


----------



## Nick Wastnage

On Crime Writing, the muses of a crime writer.

Green Beret writing, new blog post
http://nickwastnage.blogspot.com/


----------



## jabeard

There is only one Truth: An interview with paranormal mystery writer Jerry Hanel


----------



## Ripley

Pink Snowbunnies chocolate recipe contest ends today!


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Just posted a piece reminiscing on working for the UN refugee commission in Thailand way back when.

Also posted a short story called "Mr. Snow."

Also posted a quick improv tune called "Thursday Night Sunrise."

http://christopherbunn.com/


----------



## southerntype

Just started a blog and wrote about writer's block.

http://lizkellysbooks.wordpress.com/


----------



## Arthur Slade

http://arthurslade.blogspot.com/2011/09/well-yesterday-i-received-authors.html

A posting about the German version of my book. It's awesome! : )


----------



## Andre Jute

southerntype said:


> Just started a blog and wrote about writer's block.
> 
> http://lizkellysbooks.wordpress.com/


Will there be any more entries?


----------



## southerntype

Andre Jute said:


> Will there be any more entries?


But of course. Coming soon is a titillating epexegesis on writing distracted. AKA "Turn down that techno before I have a seizure."


----------



## Glen Krisch

I just wrote about my reasoning behind my new (higher) pricing structure. Finding the Sweet Spot, on ebook pricing.
http://glenkrisch.wordpress.com/2011/09/07/finding-the-sweet-spot-on-ebook-pricing/.


----------



## Pnjw

I have a a guest post by Claire Delacroix today. She discusses putting up her backlist and how while proofing them, her books take her back in time.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Vampires and Sunlight: The Truth

http://robinreed42.wordpress.com/


----------



## Andre Jute

southerntype said:


> But of course. Coming soon is a titillating epexegesis on writing distracted. AKA "Turn down that techno before I have a seizure."


Holy sh*t, it's a word!

Epexegesis: n. add-on software delivered by the Fedex copycat EPEX for non-selfexplanatory bipedal code or other monkey-talk


----------



## Andre Jute

There are effective facilities for promoting your books right here on the Kindleboards that you haven't even heard of. Here's just a partial list, with tips on how to use them:
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1922


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

A Goodbye to my uncle who died yesterday: Fare Thee Well, Uncle Tommy, Rest In Peace


----------



## Thomas Barnes

I did, about e-book pricing! http://automonous.wordpress.com/2011/09/08/my-take-on-e-book-pricing/ - Huzzah!


----------



## destill

I wrote about my fiction writing process: http://totallyskewed.wordpress.com/2011/09/08/my-fiction-writing-method-wandering-for-words/


----------



## R. Doug

Kathleen Valentine said:


> A Goodbye to my uncle who died yesterday: Fare Thee Well, Uncle Tommy, Rest In Peace


Sorry for you loss, Kathleen.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

A free short-short story for everyone to enjoy called LASSY BUNS -- http://kristadball.com/blog/archives/903


----------



## JMJeffries

Kathleen Valentine said:


> A Goodbye to my uncle who died yesterday: Fare Thee Well, Uncle Tommy, Rest In Peace


Condolences.


----------



## Eliza Baum

Inaugural post (yay!) last night about my quest to explore reading romance novels, and a follow-up tonight: Here.


----------



## Pamela Davis

themindofpam.com - another posting, on writing and stuff.


----------



## R. Doug

A look back to "That Day": The View from the Control Tower-Ten Years Later


----------



## WilliamKing.me

New hardback coming out in a couple of weeks from my trad publisher. I wrote it almost two years ago. It feels disconnected after the immediacy of indie publishing.

http://www.williamking.me/2011/09/09/living-in-writers-time/

All the best,

Bill


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Cats and keyboards! http://authormichaelhicks.com/2011/09/09/cats-and-keyboards/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

R. Doug said:


> Sorry for you loss, Kathleen.


Thank you, Doug. He lived a good long life -- he was 89 -- but it's sad.


----------



## neciaphoenix

I posted my Aug sales figures. Ok, so I just started in August so it is nothing spectacular. But I'm proud of my sales.

http://neciaphoenix.com/?p=221

After all, it is only the beginning.


----------



## lewaters

9/11: Ten Years Gone By

http://laurenwaters.net/2011/09/09/911-ten-years-gone-by/


----------



## Arthur Slade

How I Sold more Ebooks than Stephen King (in 48 hours) http://ow.ly/6q1xH


----------



## Guest

New posted added to my Author Ethics Series.


----------



## KatieKlein

Jennifer Snyder is today's YA Indie Spotlight. 

http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/09/ya-indie-spotlight-jennifer-snyder.html


----------



## aaronpolson

Today's Five Question Friday is with author Shayne Parkinson:

http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/09/five-question-friday-shayne-parkinson.html


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Yes. I updated my blog and web site today with an excerpt from my contemporary erotic romance Don't Call Me Baby. The book will be released on September 30.

http://elizabethablack.blogspot.com/


----------



## W.W.

A post about one of the historic settings in my tween/ teen novel, _Linked_-the Pacific House, in beautiful Monterey.

http://linkedthenovel.com/2011/09/


----------



## R. Doug

WilliamKing.me said:


> New hardback coming out in a couple of weeks from my trad publisher. I wrote it almost two years ago. It feels disconnected after the immediacy of indie publishing


Best of luck with the upcoming release, Bill.


----------



## KCHawkings

You may remember my frantic post the other day about someone writing my story before me: http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/09/rose-by-any-other-name.html


----------



## Ripley

I commented on the release of Amazon's new device.

Amazon will soon release a Kindle Tablet

Also, my chocolate recipe contest and Pink Snowbunnies giveaway deadline has been extended through Sunday, September 11.


----------



## Mel Comley

Sorry to hear of your loss Kathleen. 

I have two guest posts on offer today.

On my romance blog I have Melissa Cameron.

http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-romance-writers.html

And on my thriller blog I'm doing my bit to help Larry Enright launch his new book.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html

Drop by and have a peep.

Mel


----------



## PhoenixS

On my writing blog Tuesday, I had an interview with KB's own Chrystalla Thoma about her new release, _Rex Rising_:
http://phoenixsullivan.blogspot.com/2011/09/rex-rising-chrystalla-thoma.html

On my Confessions of an Animal Junkie blog yesterday, I posted the latest in the Vet Tech Tales series (which I'll be collecting into ebooks at about 20 tales per book):
http://animaljunkie.blogspot.com/2011/09/orientation-part-1-first-taste.html

And today I have a compare-and-contrast post between _Contagion _ the movie and my book SECTOR C. If you've seen the movie, I'd love to know your response to it!
http://phoenixsullivan.blogspot.com/2011/09/sector-c-vs-contagion-smackdown.html


----------



## cecilia_writer

I'm sorry to hear of your loss, Kathleen - I really enjoyed reading your blog entry about your uncle. It was very touching.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Lists and words. I like 'em. 

http://newadventuresinfantasyfiction.blogspot.com/


----------



## garryg

My last blog was about: The benefits and pitfalls of replying to reviews


----------



## theraven

Sorry about your recent loss, Kathleen. 

I've been reading a lot on the boards and other places about editing and after having spent the last two months editing two different books, I've been thinking quite often about the process. And well ... I landed up 'talking' about editing and when it might be time to move on to the next step.
http://theselfrescueprincess.wordpress.com/2011/09/10/editing-time-for-the-next-step/


----------



## Alain Gomez

I started a new interactive sci-fi blog. New planet option is now available:

http://muzikchronicles.blogspot.com/2011/09/tabor-planet.html


----------



## Tim Greaton

I currently maintain two blogs. One for my Zachary Pill YA fantasy character and one for myself. Zachary saw a post a few days ago. I, however, haven't posted in probably three weeks. I'm working on a blog about Oprah, but I haven't wrapped it up yet


----------



## aaronpolson

I'm giving away ebooks to celebrate my latest release:

From Me to You, for Free to Celebrate Spider and I

(Spider and I is a vampire novella, BTW)


----------



## normcowie

I don't know if this helps, but if you're trying to keep active content on your blog, you can set up your GoodReads page so that any reviews you do are automatically posted on your blog, along with the book cover of the book you're reviewing.

It's a nice way to keep fresh content on your blog while either praising or bashing a book you read (c'mon, you know you want to do this).

Norm


----------



## Tim Greaton

Hi, Norm. I've actually been moving in the completely opposite direction. My last post on my personal blog had more hits last month than my previous 6 blogs combined. I think it's because I did one really well-conceived blog so that people came and appreciated it. For me, when I do too many I think people start to feel they are a waste of reading time, which of course doesn't help book sales :-(


----------



## Nancy Beck

Where were you 10 years ago today, September 11, 2001?

http://writerlystuff.blogspot.com/2011/09/where-were-you-10-years-ago-today.html

Yes, I was at home, watching the coverage. I saw the 2nd plane hit the other Tower.


----------



## tim290280

A photo of my dog and the reason e-books will beat paper.
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/09/why-e-books-will-win.html

Did I mention that my dog is cute and is napping next to a book?

For cat lovers, my dog looks just like a cat should look.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Advice for the Bride-to-Be....Victorian Style!

The 1830's and 1840's saw a fashion for manuals devoted to helping women fulfil their roles as both a wife and mother. The aim of these books was to stress the desirability of being the model wife in socially and domestically - advice that the modern reader may find alarmingly comical. 
Respectability was everything and the key was knowing the correct etiquette. Published in 1834, 'Hints on Etiquette and the Usages of Society, With a Glance at Bad Habits', defined etiquette as: 
"A shield against the intrusion of the impertinent, the improper and the vulgar&#8230;." 
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/09/advice-for-bride-to-be-victorian-style.html

PLEASE FOLLOW THE LINK FOR THE FULL POST.


----------



## James Everington

My latest post is called 'A Drunken Conversation About Ghost Stories'

http://jameseverington.blogspot.com/2011/09/drunken-conversation-about-ghost.html


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

A Personal Recollection of 9/11


----------



## JeffMariotte

My post today is about how 9/11 impacted the book I was writing at the time, and every book that has come since.


----------



## WFMeyer

Yes, about my remembrances of that day and my friend in the North Tower

http://www.1000words-a-day.com/2011/09/11/9112001-out-of-the-clear-blue/


----------



## KCHawkings

Girl crush Monday - http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/09/girl-crush-monday-jackson-pearce.html


----------



## BRONZEAGE

My first visit to this thread,

and just want to say how interesting everyone's blogs are .


----------



## Andre Jute

BRONZEAGE said:


> My first visit to this thread,
> 
> and just want to say how interesting everyone's blogs are .


Thank you from him, and thank you from him. Thank you from her, and thank you from her.

- with apologies to The Two Ronnies
(UK comics with TV series)


----------



## R. Doug

Andre Jute said:


> - with apologies to The Two Ronnies
> (UK comics with TV series)


Ronnie Corbett and Ronnie Barker. I remember them well. I lived in the U.K. in '76 and '77.


----------



## WilliamKing.me

More stuff from my day job. How to structure and write a tie-in novel.

http://www.williamking.me/2011/09/12/writing-the-tie-in-novel-structure/

and hello again R Doug. It is one of life's little mysteries how I always manage to post after you in this thread!

All the best,

Bill


----------



## SimonSmithWilson

I have just posted a blog called "No Story Left Untold" which is part of a promotion campaign to help authors promote their work and help other people break into the world of writing. A great promotional opportunity.

http://pathfinderpublishing1.blogspot.com/2011/09/no-story-left-untold.html


----------



## lewaters

Are Fantasy/Sci-fi/Paranormal Writers Fantasy Prone?

http://laurenwaters.net/2011/09/12/are-fantasysci-fiparanormal-writers-fantasy-prone/


----------



## R. Doug

Hi, William. Great minds think alike, I suppose.

This week is dedicated to a nine-day cruise I took out of Barcelona, Spain, last year. Today's installment:

Nine Days out of Barcelona-Barcelona, Casablanca, and Rabat


----------



## 13500

Kathleen Valentine said:


> A Goodbye to my uncle who died yesterday: Fare Thee Well, Uncle Tommy, Rest In Peace


My sympathies, Kathleen.

Today's blog is about my crazy sales weekend. 

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/09/gift-of-validity.html


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Another indie author answers The Same Six Questions. http://bit.ly/n6f2yK


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Do writers have any responsibility toward the ideas they put forth? Owning Words


----------



## aaronpolson

Loathsome, Dark and Deep landed another positive review, and I discuss the value of reviews in general:

How Much is a Review Worth?


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Over on my short story themed blog, I wrote a post about the author who is my main inspiration for writing short stories, and his most famous creation - Robert E Howard and Conan of Cimmeria.


----------



## Andre Jute

Here on Kissing the Blarney we sometimes shorthand Amazon as "barrowboys" to emphasize that they do not exhibit the attitudes expected from publishers. Now, in a brilliant analogy, Nathan Lowell explains precisely what Amazon's name means and how it affects not only their trading stance, but their attitude to indie books and indie writers.
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1936


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Good posts you all.  I need to start a blog (it's been on my TTD list).  That's it, the first blog will be how I didn't have the time to start one.


----------



## CollinKelley

I recently blogged about the controversy at BlazeVOX Books, which was asking poets who had their books selected for publication to make a donation to help offset printing costs. The po'biz world went a little batty over it.

http://collinkelley.blogspot.com/2011/09/blazing-away.html


----------



## WilliamKing.me

Recently visited the Ossuary at Sedlec, a church where the altars, chandeliers, wall-hangings and other things were made from the bones and skulls of 40000 people exhumed during the 19th Century. Here are the pictures to prove it!

http://www.williamking.me/2011/09/13/the-ossuary-at-sedlec/

All the best,

Bill


----------



## evie_d

Hi all, I'm a bit of a newbie. I self-published my first piece earlier this year and am working on two YA paranormal romance novellas with the aim of having them ready by the end of the year. I've just blogged about hating my main character:

http://evedresden.blogspot.com/2011/09/what-if-you-hate-them.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

A tribute to the late Clarence Clemons by my talented sister Lisa: Tribute to Clarence


----------



## Beth Groundwater

To promote her new release, The Heirloom Murders, fellow Midnight Ink mystery author Kathleen Ernst is visiting my personal blog today with an article about "Should a Series Protagonist Grow and Change?" Please stop by and leave a comment about what you think. It will net you an entry into a contest for a free book!

http://bethgroundwater.blogspot.com/


----------



## Marcin Wrona

How to write fantasy: Pointy-eared freaks., being a deliberation on goofy fantasy tropes and the good they can do when they're embraced.


----------



## hs

Just found this thread and thought I'd contribute my latest blog post about why I write.

http://hswriting.blogspot.com/2011/09/why-i-write.html

I must admit that I've been impressed by several of the blogs you all have!


----------



## StephenLivingston

New post just up: http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com/
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Iain Rowan

I've recently posted yet another in the series of my interviews with writers, and the second of a series of posts looking at some of the inspiration behind my short stories in my crime fiction collection. In the latest, I talk about why people riot (a topical question here in the UK...), how boredom can lead to murder, and how all of this relates to the protagonist of my story The Chairman Of The Bored.


----------



## Sharon Austin

On my blog, Point of No Return, I posted about the making of _Serial Quiller_ and the new cover.

http://sharonaustin.blogspot.com

Sharon


----------



## SBJones

Two blog posts today. First was about Amazon's Digital Library announcement and how it is the worst idea of the centruy.
Second blog post was about finding success as and independant author getting my paper back on the shelf of Barnes and Noble.
My e-book a day giveaway is still going on as well.

http://www.TheEternalGateway.com


----------



## AnnetteL

I got to interview a dear friend and fellow (although not indie) writer about her new release. It's the 6th book in her culinary mystery series.

AND her publisher is sponsoring an iPad giveaway. If you comment on my post before November 1, you're entered. There's also a link for how to earn more entries.

http://blog.annettelyon.com/2011/09/interview-contest-josi-kilpack.html


----------



## marshacanham

http://marshacanham.wordpress.com/2011/09/13/i-think-julia-roberts-should-make-her-next-movie-for-free/

A slightly feisty gripe about readers who expect free books.


----------



## Nancy Beck

New cover for the first book in my novella series:

http://writerlystuff.blogspot.com/2011/09/new-cover-is-finalized.html


----------



## southerntype

http://lizkellysbooks.wordpress.com/

Just posted about writing through distractions.


----------



## Andre Jute

The Piranha Pool Party in Hell, Connecticut
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1942

Significant new comments on this post by Nathan Lowell, P J Jones, Andre Jute
Amazon on the Amazon: indie writers among the piranha
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1936


----------



## jabeard

Elves among us: An interview with YA author Julia Crane


----------



## Patty Jansen

Entirely new blog and new site!

New book covers for fothcoming release:

http://pattyjansen.com/?p=742


----------



## Arthur Mackeown

I have a new blog where I post around once every two to days, sometimes about humour or writing, sometimes about the middle east, where I live. If anybody wants to take a look...

http://mac4661-writersblog.blogspot.com


----------



## Pamela Davis

Cliff Jumping in writing on my blog: themindofpam.com


----------



## R. Doug

Part two of my pictorial series, Nine Days out of Barcelona. Today, it's: Nine Days out of Barcelona-Rabat, Taroudant Palace, and Playa las Palmas


----------



## WilliamKing.me

And hello again, R Doug! More from my day job, this time about the use of imagery in fantasy novels.

http://www.williamking.me/2011/09/14/elves-and-imagery/

All the best,

Bill


----------



## 13500

Are you ready for some football?

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/09/editing-for-grammarphobes-are-you-ready.html


----------



## PhoenixS

Who can resist a heartwarming true story of a special-needs rescue who found his forever home? Nick's Story, a guest post today on Confessions of an Animal Junkie.


----------



## Grace Elliot

CALLS AND CALLING CARDS

Following on from the previous post 'Advice for the Bride-to-be', one of the social skills a new wife had to master, was the art of paying a call. Although known as 'morning calls', these visits were actually made in the afternoon, at specific times depending on their purpose: ceremonial calls were paid between 3 and 4pm, semi-ceremonial between 4 and 5pm, and intimate calls between 5 - 6pm, - but never on a Sunday which was reserved for very close friends and relatives. Generally a call was limited to 15 minutes, and if other guests arrived during your visit, it was expected you would quietly excuse yourself and leave. 
One should never call 'on the off chance' but on pre-set 'at Home' days and times, e.g. the third Friday of each month, or the second Tuesday. 
If a wife was new to an area, she might get a lucky break and gain a letter of introduction from a friend to someone of prominence in the local community. These were sometimes referred to as 'letters for soup' because generally the person receiving the letter then invited the bearer to dinner. 
FOR THE FULL POST VISIT:
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/09/calls-and-calling-cards.html


----------



## JMJeffries

Phoenix Sullivan said:


> Who can resist a heartwarming true story of a special-needs rescue who found his forever home? Nick's Story, a guest post today on Confessions of an Animal Junkie.


I was taken by the photo of Nick. I have his sister. Her name is Patti and is the sweetest dog. She's also half border collie, half Australian cattle dog. If I could clone her I would.

I read Nick's story. How beautiful. How sad. I'm glad he has you.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

My Crystal Ball Look at the Publishing Industry...


----------



## Andre Jute

Grace, would you like to do a guest spot on my blog, Kissing the Blarney? Make the subject Getting the Details Right, the period the Regency, and load it up with specific examples. 800 words or two 800 articles if you like. Let me know what you want linked, your blog or a book on Amazon or whatever.


----------



## Weirdling

First time post to this thread. I blogged about "99-Cent Pricing: A Good or Bad Idea?". I read business, psychology, self-help, inspirational, religious, etc. books, but sometimes I get too busy doing other things. So, I decided if I made myself post something every Wednesday to my blog from what I read, then maybe I might actually read more. Besides I like to share. So, this is one of those posts.

Jodi


----------



## Katie Salidas

Would you like to participate in Vampire Awareness Month (October)?

I'm looking for guest post about vampires to feature on my blog, Written In Blood during the month of October. Anyone who's a fan of those fanged creatures of the night can contribute.

More details in this post.


----------



## Alex Owens

Hmmm, I've posted a nice little review on David's Let's Get Digital a few days ago...and I just added a new page to my site offering Pre-Made Covers for the budget Indie...
http://wp.me/PpogR-el


----------



## tim290280

Phoenix Sullivan said:


> Who can resist a heartwarming true story of a special-needs rescue who found his forever home? Nick's Story, a guest post today on Confessions of an Animal Junkie.


Cute little doggie!

My latest post: A new word of the day - Werbiage.
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/09/new-word-of-day-werbage.html


----------



## PhoenixS

JMJeffries said:


> I was taken by the photo of Nick. I have his sister. Her name is Patti and is the sweetest dog. She's also half border collie, half Australian cattle dog. If I could clone her I would.
> 
> I read Nick's story. How beautiful. How sad. I'm glad he has you.


Thank you for reading, JM! I bet Patti does look just like Nick being the same cross. I wish I could claim him as mine, but he belongs to the guest poster. I do have three rescues of my own, though, and one who has many of the same insecurities as Nick does. I know exactly how VK feels.

@Tim: He is a handsome boy, isn't he?


----------



## Mark Feggeler

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/09/make-friends-with-you-of-tomorrow.html

A new blog post about the benefits of not procrastinating: "Make Friends With the You of Tomorrow"


----------



## 41419

I'm back blogging after a heavenly vacation with no internet access. 

Here's my sales report for August:

I also had some excellent guest posters (all KBers) while I was away that I would like to highlight.

Mark Williams: 

Shea MacLeod: 

Moses Siregar III:

Scott Nicholson: 

Bob Mayer:

Thanks to all of them for keeping things running!


----------



## tsharp

The short answer is 'not recently'.

I am determined to keep my blogs about writing and publishing in general, and to not digress into 'what I had for breakfast' or long rants about the traffic on the way to work. For that reason, my blogs have become static in recent weeks, waiting for something relevent to present itself. Maybe it's time to force the issue a little bit.

Maybe I'll blog about replying to a thread about not blogging recently.... how post-modern of me.


----------



## Ian Fraser

Posted a little thing with some grumbles, as I'm technically between books at the moment, so naturally the blog is titled: 'Between Books' http://frasersrazor.wordpress.com/


----------



## Tim Greaton

dgaughran said:


> Here's my sales report for August: http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/09/14/numbers-for-august-sales-revenue-rise-again/


David, looks like you're doing a great job with sales. I'm not sure why some authors seem to gather an audience faster than others (I'm definitely on the slower side but the numbers keep rising) but it's always great to see inside the numbers so that the rest of us can see what is possible. 'Hope to see you on the bestseller lists soon


----------



## aaronpolson

Let's talk about using prepositions, not abusing them:

The Editing Ninja: Prepositional Abuse


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Hi everyone.

I made a recent post to my blog called "Do You Believe Animals Can Talk?". This post was inspired by the movies "The Rise of the Planet of the Apes" and "Zookeeper".

Here's the link: http://bit.ly/r8kCdI

Thanks,
Pamela


----------



## kellymcclymer

I have a new blog today, about Time Management for Masochists (I'm trying to quit scheduling every second of my day like the airlines book plane seats). http://www.kellymcclymer.com/2011/09/lesson-from-the-backlist-time-management-for-masochists/

I thought time management was hard for writers, but it is much harder for indie writers, who have to do everything from soup to nuts.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Another indie author answers The Same Six Questions! http://bit.ly/oE3og4


----------



## 41419

I finally got round to chewing through last week's AAP figures. We now have numbers for the first 6 months of 2011. And it's the same story we have seen all year: print is in free fall, and e-books continue to surge. Although, this month there was a twist - the normally reliable trade paperback sales numbers have completely collapsed.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I do cartwheels over cracking Amazon's Top 100 in psychological thrillers and show off some new cover designs: The Crazy Old Lady Cracked Amazon's Top 100


----------



## momilp

I have a friend who is talented with the camera and shoots amazing pictures. After seeing one of his recent ones, I felt inspired to write a flash fiction piece.
http://monicalaporta.com/2011/09/15/waiting/


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Did a post looking at some of the hurdles that short stories have to deal with to get accepted - I Only Read Novels.


----------



## tim290280

My competition entry results, did I win?
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/09/update-alan-marshall-short-story-award.html


----------



## R. Doug

Third and final installment on my travel pictorial. Today it's: Nine Days out of Barcelona-Las Palmas, Teror, and Funchal


----------



## 41419

Amazon has launched in Spain and sources claim a Kindle Store will be open by the end of the year. It won't be easy there for Amazon as Spanish law restricts them to discounting local books by only 5%. However, this could create a huge opportunity for self-publishers who can price as they like.


----------



## 13500

I am featuring a wonderful piece of flash fiction by Jennifer Orozco today on Flash Fiction Fridays. Please stop by for a great read.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/09/flash-fiction-fridays_16.html

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## WilliamKing.me

The influence of a childhood near-drowning experience on my latest novel,

http://www.williamking.me/2011/09/16/the-queens-assassin/

All the best,

Bill


----------



## RedTash

Just added the 34th author to the Grand Prize giveaway package in Celebration of my book release, Marcin from here at KB. Check out the fantastic artwork, "Just Be Creative," here:

http://redtash.com/post/10274390130/just-added-author-34-to-the-trick-or-treat-bash


----------



## K. A. Jordan

I've been mulling over moving my blog.

Jordan's Croft is here: http://jordanscroft.blogspot.com

If anyone has experience with moving a blog, please contact me via PM.

I'm not sure it's going to be worth the hassle.


----------



## JMJeffries

Phoenix Sullivan said:


> Thank you for reading, JM! I bet Patti does look just like Nick being the same cross. I wish I could claim him as mine, but he belongs to the guest poster. I do have three rescues of my own, though, and one who has many of the same insecurities as Nick does. I know exactly how VK feels.


I'm still happy Nick has someone to care for him. Nick and Patti could almost be twins, same face, same build. Patti has more of the mottled color of the Australian shepherd and less curl in her fur. But they are close enough. Patti was trained to herd sheep, she's now retired but her training is to herd something so she herds my grandchildren and the cat.


----------



## KR Jacobsen

I'm lamenting not reading enough (and doing things like reading Kindle Boards ). Actually, I'm going to go do that now!

Reading, Writing, and Never Enough Time


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I changed a book cover on one of my books and I thought I'd let my fans know about it. http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com/


----------



## momilp

I posted about some flash fiction I wrote for the Austin Briggs' blog contest. It was fun creating a 55 words piece inspired by a drawing I made some time ago.

http://monicalaporta.com/2011/09/16/nocturne/


----------



## MaryKingsley

I'm still trying to get myself writing again, as I posted: Writer's Write, Right?

http://marysmusings1254.blogspot.com/


----------



## JRTomlin

I hope any historical fiction lovers will check out my review of The Fabulous Voyage Across the Ocean Sea by Jan Prasad. Seriously, this is one of the best historical novels I've ever read. http://jeannetomlin.blogspot.com


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Here's my latest blog: Life's a Pain When the Government Thinks You're Dead, http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp


----------



## Not Here

Just posted a review for a YA paranormal romance called _Shattered_ by Sophia Sharp. A 19 year old author with some great raw talent.

Also welcomed J.A. Beard to the team! 

www.lastdraftediting.com/reviews/
My indie, my tea and me


----------



## cecilia_writer

I feel guilty about not including more actual writing stuff in my blog, but for one reason and another animals have taken over the last few posts:

http://mccallumogilvy.wordpress.com


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Okay, this is my review of Eric Wilder's "The Big Easy": B+ for Story-telling, D- for Editing


----------



## Adele Cosgrove-Bray

I frequently update my blog. Yesterday's post offers visitors the chance to listen to a short, contemporary faerie story which was recorded live on 7 Waves Radio. Discover this for yourself at: http://adelecosgrove-bray.blogspot.com/ and feel free to leave a comment there, if you wish.


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn

I just posted about my love-hate relationship with vampires for Red Room.

But now, based on your post, I'm going to have to revisit my bio and check it!

I like your bio. You had me curious about your search for meaning of life. Did you travel on your quest? India? Africa? Or did you find it in your own backyard?

First person vs. third person bios...I prefer/use third, but first is more intimate when relating to readers IMHO.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Yes, I have ... to my DARK DEEDS blog. ENDLESS FEAR

For actress Theresa Saldana life was good in 1982. Two years earlier she had won acclaim for her role in Martin Scorcese's film Raging Bull, starring Robert DeNiro.
But as she stepped out of her apartment into the bright California sunshine on March 15, 1982, a strange man confronted her.

"Are you Theresa Saldana?" he asked. When she said "Yes," the man pulled a hunting knife and began stabbing her again and again.

http://darkdeeds.susanfleet.com/blog_1.php?entry_id=1315336387&title=endless-fear


----------



## Zander Schloss

I interviewed my main character and posted it today. The hard part was coming up with a photograph. I didn't want to tamper with the image readers have of him, so I decided that a football practice field with no players present was the safest way to go.


----------



## tsharp

I knew I was neglecting my blog so I posted something last night about my new author page on Facebook.

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2011/09/17/facebook-page-for-unfamiliar-country/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Unfamiliar-Country/170389943041748


----------



## 41419

Today, I posted Chapter 3 of my forthcoming South American historical adventure:


----------



## Nick Wastnage

The loneliness of the long distance writer, or backlist blues. http://nickwastnage.blogspot.com/


----------



## R. Doug

A very, very special remembrance of 9/11 from a source you've probably not heard before. Today, Part 1 of A John Carr Retrospective on 9/11


----------



## WilliamKing.me

My experiments with e-book pricing discussed.

http://www.williamking.me/2011/09/19/deaths-angels-the-99-cent-experiment/

All the best,

Bill


----------



## RedTash

Today I give you a peek inside Pottermore's wandlore, a short punk tune about Harry's desire for Dudley's Playstation, and more awesomeness than is legally allowed:

http://redtash.com/post/10400750166/read-this-awhile-back-im-a-huge-fan-of-anything


----------



## 41419

Amazon's international roll-out has led some writers to thinking about translating their books. Problem is, if you want to get it done right it can cost thousands of dollars. Scott Nicholson has a very creative solution involving no upfront fees, and profit-sharing instead. Come! Read! It's good! Oh, and if you are a translator, we need to talk!


----------



## tim290280

Guess who the most dangerous people to annoy are:

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/09/people-you-shouldnt-annoy-ever.html


----------



## KCHawkings

I FINALLY got the reveal the cover for my debut novel 

http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/09/so-they-say-its-not-all-about-looks.html


----------



## Patty Jansen

The 'danger' of writing in first person

http://pattyjansen.com/?p=776


----------



## naomi_jay

After a bit of a hiatus while I worked on a million different things, I've blogged today:

http://naomijay.blogspot.com/2011/09/stuff-and-things.html

I'm interested in what people think about blogging schedules, if anyone has any thoughts to share!


----------



## 13500

I wrote about a delightful romp of a novel I read over the weekend, _Definitely Not Mr. Darcy_.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/09/attention-fellow-janeites-this-book-is.html


----------



## momilp

Inspired by recent events, just for fun 

http://monicalaporta.com/2011/09/19/revolution/


----------



## EliRey

Posted official blurb to my upcoming novel Romero.

Btw I hate writing blurbs.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Another indie author steps up to answer *The Same Six Questions*! Stop by and say Hi to Benjamin Goshko http://bit.ly/r9i5Sg


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

A preview of my newest lace shawl design ahich will be the next book in my Knit Your Tail Off series: The Mermaid Garden Shawl.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Hi everyone. I posted "The Tarnishing of the South's Crown Jewel" on my blog Monday. This piece explores the behavior of the fans (some, not all) at the Philadelphia Eagles vs. the Atlanta Falcons' game this past Sunday. Food for thought.

http://bit.ly/r8kCdI

Pamela


----------



## evie_d

http://evedresden.blogspot.com/2011/09/tyranny-of-word-count.html

A quick blog about why I probably shouldn't set myself target word counts.


----------



## Andre Jute

What's the English for "mucho dinero"?
The next ebook bonanza will be ebooks sold in Spain. Translations into Spanish will do especially well.
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/1952
Includes a sample letter to get a translation for free or little money.


----------



## blowing_chunks

My most recent blogpost was about suspension of disbelief and premise vs plausibility. It's mainly related to genre writing but I think it applies to any kind of fiction

http://selarenarchive.wordpress.com/


----------



## CraigInOregon

I have an interesting tale to tell in this one: it's the story behind my latest book, SHADA:

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/09/20/a-paranormal-confession/


----------



## S Jaffe

New Blog Post: The Way of the Black Beast -- Post-Apocalyptic Fantasy Book Release! http://bit.ly/pwF3IQ


----------



## CaitLondon

I just posted at Daily or Not http://tiny.cc/46lgt

Re: When Night Falls, romantic suspense is now .99.


----------



## W.W.

I blogged about how my first piece of writing was accepted-and then rejected, by a popular children's magazine. I've never forgotten that poem about my grandma's nectarines, and as I sat here eating some lovely nectarines, I decided to dig it out and share it with readers on my blog.

http://wp.me/p1xVXl-3l


----------



## Victoria J

I blogged about some old stories I dug up that I wrote back when I was in high school and how happy i was to find them. One of the stories I made up was a fable. They inspired me to write two more fables.

http://pencilword.blogspot.com/2011/09/micro-book-of-fables.html


----------



## Not Here

Just finished another review. Found the book from some suggestions here on Kindleboards. I think I differed slightly from the baseline on my of the story _Beautiful Disaster_ by Jamie McGuire. I liked the story but was disappointed with the amount of proofreading errors (more than 20) and a story that should have ended sooner. It was good but just left me feeling a little ripped off.

www.lastdraftediting.com/reviews/
My indie, my tea and me


----------



## John H. Carroll

Blogged about the illogic behind my latest Demented Children story: http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2011/09/drippy-peg-legged-rainbow-story-for.html


----------



## R. Doug

Part 2 of this week's three-part series on A John Carr Retrospective on 9/11


----------



## Weirdling

Did my Wednesday post, was almost afraid I wouldn't have one. But it is about excuses and focusing on the reasons why you can do something instead of why you can't. http://bit.ly/qQXDwi

Jodi


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My review of indie author Thomas Fitzsimmon's Confessions of a Catholic Cop


----------



## Austin_Briggs

My latest post:

"People and their Empires" - why I actually started writing historical fiction:

http://austinbriggs.com/writers-platform/people-and-their-empires/

(I'm quite proud of this post  )


----------



## Michael Cargill

Mine has been updated with such important breaking news as:

'Lone wolf cloud secedes from union, civil war imminent' and
'Steve 'stone cold' Austin finally gets central heating installed'

http://michaelcargill.wordpress.com/


----------



## momilp

Since I have just finished re-editing my novel,and I can't stand to read it one more time, I have been writing some flash fiction inspired by pictures and paintings. This is fresh from the keyboard 
http://monicalaporta.com/2011/09/21/darker/


----------



## 41419

Most indies are dependent on Amazon to an unhealthy degree - often accounting for 80% or 90% of their sales. There are logical reasons for this, but today, I outline some steps that indies can take to diversify a little, so that the next time there is a Big 6 sale, a reporting delay, or a cr*pload of big publisher backlist books uploaded at the same time, your sales won't grind to a halt.


----------



## JoshuaPSimon

New Post about how I started writing titled "The Accidental Author" which is also the name of my blog.

http://joshuapsimon.blogspot.com/2011/09/question-that-inevitably-comes-up-when.html


----------



## Guest

A short piece regarding boobs and frogs.


----------



## John Y. Jones

Why I cut my price and why I love my readers. Both of them.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

I started writing top 10 lists focused on my target audience. Quick, punchy, easy. Have actually seen a big increase in traffic and sales especially through Smashwords. My latest one is 10 Signs She?s an Assassin. lol http://daniellekazemi.mywapblog.com


----------



## RichardHein

Posted about how it bothers me that there's a lot of self-pub authors online and in communities who are just cardboard cutout salespeople, rather than actual entities that'd be worth following because they are an author. Bothers me when 80% of an author's tweets/facebook/posts in forums are just about hawking their book.

Linky


----------



## Pamela Davis

My latest blog post--The Day The Frogs Invaded. Fun Stuff from childhood.
themindofpam.com


----------



## tim290280

I found a very interesting and entertaining chat between James Rollins and Steve Berry at a book signing. Worth a look.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/09/rollins-and-berry-talking-books-and.html

Spoiler: Berry was rejected 86 times, Rollins 50 something times.


----------



## Glen Krisch

This morning I wrote about how reviewers of my book, Where Darkness Dwells, consider my bad guys to be zombies. I never knew I was writing a zombie book! "The Case of the Accidental Zombie Book"
http://glenkrisch.wordpress.com/2011/09/22/the-case-of-the-accidental-zombie-book/


----------



## Nicki Leigh

I posted about some of my odd writing rituals this morning. How do you writer? Is there anything special you do?
http://www.eslark.com/?p=464


----------



## Cliff Ball

I reached 2000 sales for the year, so I posted all the numbers for each book sold total on each platform: http://cliff1974.wordpress.com/2011/09/21/my-sales-so-far/


----------



## Nick Wastnage

On Crime Writing - Spider haters look away

http://nickwastnage.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Last night I discovered a ton of amazing FREE for Kindle books that any writer of historical fiction ought to have a look at. They are cookbooks, books on herbalism and home medicines, dyeing, mushroom gathering, trapping and building snares, how to build a fireplace -- all free and all on Kindle. The earliest one I found was A Queen's Delight of the Art of Preserving, Conserving and Candying, as also A Right Knowledge of Making Perfumes, and Distilling the Most Excellent Waters published in 1671.

If you want some very cool authenticity for your writing these books are goldmines. I put a list on my blog: Grange Cookbooks and Ancient Receipts.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Author David M. Brown answers *The Same Six Questions*! http://bit.ly/oXZW89


----------



## Michelle Muto

I posted the cover of my new book, Don't Fear the Reaper.

http://michellemuto.wordpress.com/


----------



## SimonSmithWilson

https://hermitmaster.wordpress.com/2011/09/22/dogs-the-memories-we-create/

I have posted a new blog. Dogs, the Memories We Create. It is about dogs that have inspired you throughout your life and how to deal with losing a loved dog. Stop by and share your stories.


----------



## SBJones

Updated today about the results of my second book signing... At a flea market. The results were surprising.

http://www.TheEternalGateway.com


----------



## MindAttic

I finally started my blog and updated it yesterday.

http://carjohnsonrocks.wordpress.com/2011/09/21/cow-fetus-collecting/


----------



## Alain Gomez

I've got all sorts of new blogging going on:

"How to Get Blog Traffic: Find a niche" - http://nontechieblogging.blogspot.com/2011/09/how-to-get-blog-traffic-finding-niche.html

Some new short story features by Robert Collins are up on Short Story Symposium - http://shortstorysymposium.blogspot.com/

New star fighter is available on my geeky sci-fi blog - http://muzikchronicles.blogspot.com/2011/09/cillo-fighter-ship.html


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I posted a sample of Enchanted Heart.

http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com/

Become Enchanted

with love

~Brianna~


----------



## Coral Moore

I posted a squirrel-Greek mythology mashup on my blog: http://www.chaosandinsanity.com/1349/winged-retribution/

No, I'm really not kidding.


----------



## Kathelm

I just posted a deleted brand new scene from my recently de-priced short story.

http://kalhariaonline.com/wordpress/?p=168


----------



## jabeard

Mr. Beard's Regency Tour Day 1: The Regency defined and the Madness of King George


----------



## tim290280

Red Adept Reviews Infamous Last Line competition winners have been announced.

I placed equal 2nd and equal 3rd for two of my three entries. Congrats to Nicholas Chase for his overall win.
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/09/red-adept-infamous-last-line.html


----------



## Patty Jansen

I posted about crappy publishing contracts:

http://pattyjansen.com/?p=791


----------



## Michael Cargill

I posted about scientists discovering a 'faster than shark' penguin...

http://michaelcargill.wordpress.com


----------



## R. Doug

Third and final installment on John Carr's fascinating insider account on 9/11: http://networkedblogs.com/ntwGg


----------



## shel

I posted another silly writing tips blog. This one is about how we could use texting acronyms when revising or crtiquing manuscripts. 
http://sheldelisle.wordpress.com/2011/09/23/top-texting-tips-for-writers/


----------



## 13500

Today is Flash Fiction Fridays on my blog. Please stop by for a great, quick read by KBer Eileen Granfors, as well as the chance to win an amazon gift card in celebration of Bibliophilic Blather's first anniversary.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/09/flash-fiction-fridays-anniversary.html


----------



## Ripley

I posted a preview of two articles included in my public health newsletter.

Sneak peak at real life public health virus prevention projects


----------



## Robert Francis

I've just posted in response to J.A. Konrath's great piece yesterday about the future prospects of the global ebook market. ("The Pie")

My post is about how the adoption of the Kindle and other e-readers locks us into ebooks, severs use from the print archive, and why this helps writers and e-publishers.

http://www.fallofprint.com/?p=145


----------



## kellymcclymer

I have a guest poster who is, like many of us, learning how to use social media to promote our books. She has some great insights on what it means to be a part of the conversation (hint: to get a friend, you should be a friend). Chris Eboch on Social Promo


----------



## PhoenixS

I posted a new installment of the _Vet Tech Tales _ series on my Confessions of an Animal Junkie blog. This is the series I will eventually offer in ebook form: http://animaljunkie.blogspot.com/2011/09/orientation-part-3-first-contact.html

On Wednesday, I had a guest post there about a rescue dog.

I welcome stories and pics about your best friends too! (hint, hint)


----------



## MindAttic

I posted a short parody comedy story yesterday, purportedly coming from a loving mother to her son. http://carjohnsonrocks.wordpress.com/2011/09/22/manny-and-the-manic-monkeys/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I write about my cry-baby response to a 5-star review: "A Love Story Like No Other"


----------



## John H. Carroll

I talk about all the hats an Indie Author has to wear and how I let my emo bunnies where them for me. http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2011/09/hats-indie-author-wears.html


----------



## JoshuaPSimon

Just posted new cover art for my short story (Warleader) coming out in November. Let me know what you think.

http://joshuapsimon.blogspot.com/2011/09/warleader-cover-art.html


----------



## Grace Elliot

WIN A KINDLE, AMAZON VOUCHERS OR BOOKS GALORE!

To celebrate the launch of our new blog, The English Historical Fiction Authors are offering a host of fantastic giveaway prizes including a Kindle, Amazon vouchers and books galore!!!

For details just follow the link:

http://englishhistoryauthors.blogspot.com/p/giveaways.html

Grace x


----------



## angelamcconnell

Why, yes, yes, I have.

My blog has pretty much always been about the old writer's journey to publication and all things writing, but next week I will be releasing my first ebook. In order to prepare my readers for this unexpected event and explain why I'm doing it -- especially the ones who are aspiring writers -- I have put together a sort of primer on the pros and cons of self-publishing called, "Losing My Religion." Hopefully, this will catch up the folks who are unaware of the change in regime. 

Part 1: A Conversion of Faith http://angelamcconnell.com/?p=2779

Part 2: The New Promised Land http://angelamcconnell.com/?p=2828

Part 3: Can You Afford to Take a Vow of Poverty? http://angelamcconnell.com/?p=2865


----------



## jabeard

An interview with Sarah Billington about her middle-grade book, Life Was Cool Until You Got Popular.


----------



## theaatkinson

I appended my blog post for author rock star and posted it to my blog. feel free to check it out.

Gathering Secrets like Dust Bunnies
http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com/2011/09/24/gathering-secrets-like-dust-bunnies-2/


----------



## Not Here

Just posted a review for _Wicked Games_, currently free on amazon. It was a surprisingly fun read.

www.lastdraftediting.com/reviews/
My indie, my tea and me


----------



## Katie Salidas

I'm setting up for Vampire Awareness Month in October and I posted a call for guest post on my blog.

Would you like to participate in Vampire Awareness Month?


----------



## xandy3

Paperback sale! All copies signed! http://wp.me/pIJeA-6q


----------



## tim290280

My review of Rex Jameson's first book. Well worth a look.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/09/book-review-lucifers-odyssey-rex.html

Actually I got a lot of reading done this weekend. First weekend I've had to myself without work intruding for months.


----------



## Keith Brooke

I posted yesterday, on Seven Things You Can Do To Help The Reader:

http://keithbrooke.wordpress.com

This was a follow-up to an earlier post about things readers can do to support their favourite writers.


----------



## KCHawkings

What I'm writing now and why: http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/09/its-time-for-new-project.html


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I am having a contest for a free copy of Enchanted Heart.

http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com/


----------



## Michelle Muto

I announced that my new book is up!

Blog


----------



## Zander Schloss

I posted something discussing why we should all either "Get busy living or get busy dying."

I also threw in a little film and music history too. Cuz I can't resist.


----------



## Grace Elliot

MURDER TOURISM - VICTORIAN STYLE.

Judging from the popularity of crime series such as CSI, it seems the modern world is obsessed by murder. However, this gruesome voyeurism is nothing new as revealed in this post about 'murder-tourism' in Regency and Victorian England. 
In 1811, a particularly ugly murder whipped up anxiety and fear in the East End of London. One night, Thomas Marr, his wife, baby and a fourteen year old apprentice were bludgeoned to death in their hosiery shop; his servant, Margaret Jewell was only saved because Marr had earlier sent her on an errand and she got lost on the way home.
But almost as bad as the murders themselves, were the sight-seers who flocked to see the scene of the crime. 
It was usual at the time, to leave bodies in situ for the jury to view, whilst the inquest was held (in a nearby public house or tavern). This had the unfortunate consequence of attracting people to see the crime first hand for themselves:
"&#8230;from curiosity to examine the premises," where they entered, "&#8230;and saw the dead bodies." 
Murder sight-seeing was not uncommon and indeed, some people were not above turning a profit on it. &#8230;.
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/09/murder-tourism-victorian-style.html
TO READ THE FULL POST PLEASE FOLLOW THE LINK.


----------



## Pamela Davis

A blog post titled The Gaiaverse, inspired by a recent review of my book.
themindofpam.com


----------



## jabeard

The Age of Tranquility and Peace: Heian Japan


----------



## Patty Jansen

A guest post by Australian indie writer extra-ordinaire, Simon Haynes (he also the man behind the yWriter software):

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2011/09/26/catch-22-hal-spacejock-by-simon-haynes/


----------



## R. Doug

My last handgun review was so darned popular that I decided to try another: When Fashion Goes Macho-Walther P99c AS in 9mm


----------



## Lexi Revellian

*Sunset or sunrise on the Indie Summer?*

http://lexirevellian.blogspot.com/2011/09/sunset-or-sunrise-on-indie-summer.html


----------



## garryg

Today I posted this: Contrasting views up the Amazon


----------



## Mel Comley

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html

I've got an interview with writer CR Paynton this week on my thriller blog.

and a Samantha Trowle interview on my romance blog.

http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-romance-writers.html


----------



## Michael Cargill

British Hiking Association says 'Slut Walks are crap'.

http://michaelcargill.wordpress.com/


----------



## aaronpolson

In a scandalous* two-part expose, I tell all about my relationship with flash fiction:

Flash Fiction and Me, Part 1

*scandalous being used in its most ironic sense, of course.


----------



## K. A. Jordan

I took some time to meditate on Sales Trends as reported here on Kindleboards.

I have identfied a trend.

Are Indie Books Winding Down? Maybe So


----------



## BSquared18

Holy s**t! 3,921 replies so far!

With so many blogs out there, the real question should be: How do you get people to _read_ your blog? (Maybe I'll start a thread on that, once I have a blog.)

Bill


----------



## bnapier

Yes, a fresh new blog psot about drawing inspiration from classics within your genre:

http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/


----------



## bnapier

Yes, a fresh new blog post about drawing inspiration from classics within your genre:

http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/


----------



## southerntype

Today's post: What_ Crazy, Stupid Love _taught me about pacing! (spoilers!)

http://lizkellysbooks.wordpress.com/


----------



## lewaters

Through the Eyes of a Child: the difficulties and benefits of using a young POV.

http://laurenwaters.net/2011/09/26/through-the-eyes-of-a-child/


----------



## Guest

www.bardsandsages.com/**********

On today's menu:  what happens when ***** gets business email addressed to "Dear Sirs."


----------



## samanthawarren

What is a writer? I provide an in-depth answer the age-old question (or misconception).

http://www.samantha-warren.com/2011/09/what-is-writer.html


----------



## jabeard

Magical Monday #2: Divining the Future-The Chinese Oracle Bones


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

Thoughts on inter-cultural tension in fantasy writing: http://worldsofjasmine.blogspot.com/2011/09/tribalism-in-fantasy-fiction.html


----------



## evie_d

Just a quick post on my goals for October, as September hasn't been a very productive month for me!

http://evedresden.blogspot.com/2011/09/write-off-september-start-anew-in.html


----------



## Mel Comley

I've just started interviewing readers on my blog.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/2011/09/interview-with-reader.html

http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-readers.html


----------



## SimonSmithWilson

https://hermitmaster.wordpress.com/2011/09/26/mums-dads-fighting-against-negative-role-models/

I did just post a new blog on my site called "Mums & Dads, fighting against negative role models" it has led to some interesting discussion on twitter, lol. Stop by and check it out.


----------



## tsharp

I just posted a blog post about my short story being featured on DailyCheapReads.com - http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2011/09/27/unfamiliar-country-up-on-daily-cheap-reads/

Check it out (and then buy a copy  )


----------



## S Jaffe

New post about the anime series Samurai 7, influenced heavily by legendary film Seven Samurai -- and a little on how this genre mash-up relates to my book, The Way of the Black Beast.

http://www.stuartjaffe.com/blog


----------



## aaronpolson

Part two of my Flash Fiction is awesome series. (and why EVERY AUTHOR should indulge in a little flash)

Flash Fiction and Me: Small Magic


----------



## W.W.

I blogged about the release of VENTURE UNTAMED! And how the cherry disappeared off the top of my celebratory milkshake. Come share how you celebrated your book's release, or how you dream of celebrating.

http://theventurebooks.com/2011/09/27/its-release-day-for-venture-untamed/


----------



## Nancy Beck

Sometimes, even with the best of intentions, life intrudes:

http://writerlystuff.blogspot.com/2011/09/life-intrudes-cover-for-2nd-book.html

Plus, a peek at the cover of the 2nd in my series.


----------



## sparklingbean

My new author blog.
Post #1 Black Cats, Voodoo Doll and Tarot Cards-Never lose the Magic
http://kirasaito.blogspot.com/


----------



## KCHawkings

Writers' Sin Series part one - Reaching for the chocolate

http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/09/when-im-writing-i-sink-into-my-own.html


----------



## SBJones

Updated today about being happy to have to pay sales tax to the state of Idaho.

http://www.TheEternalGateway.com


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

The topic today is relationships in superhero fiction (which can be applied to all fiction). Http://daniellekazemi.mywapblog.com


----------



## Nick Wastnage

*A promotion you'd die for*.

http://nickwastnage.blogspot.com/


----------



## 41419

Amazon will be announcing their new tablet - the Kindle Fire - tomorrow. By all accounts, the spec is underwhelming, and certainly won't bother Apple, or hive off iPad fans. But content will sell this device, especially bundling it with Amazon Prime. And anyway, I think the real target here is the Nook Color.


----------



## cidneyswanson

I get all misty-eyed about How I Love Revision (And Why) in this tribute to Marcus Zusak:
http://www.cidneyswanson.blogspot.com/

Anyone else love edits and revision?
Cidney


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks

Started a new blog called: http://litlegend.blogspot.com

It's a blend of flash fiction and jokes about classic literature.


----------



## Romi

Twice in one month is unusual as things have been crazy lately, but here we are: http://romimoondi.wordpress.com/2011/09/25/not-love-poems-for-real-life-officially-released-into-the-wild/, in which I compare myself to Britney Spears's acting attempt in Crossroads


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I made two blogposts about NaNo, one about what NaNo is and another that kicks of me talking about NaNo on my blog.
Choose your fav flavour of blog:

It's almost October, which means almost almost NaNo time!Wordpress/Blogspot

NaNo 2011, Post 1, 34 days to go! Wordpress/Blogspot


----------



## WilliamKing.me

On being a guest at one of the UK's biggest gaming conventions.

http://www.williamking.me/2011/09/28/gamesday-report/

All the best,

Bill


----------



## R. Doug

Cruising for Classic Cars in Curaçao, with pictures.

(Beat me to the punch today, William)


----------



## Marcin Wrona

A little intro to 'grimdark' in fantasy*, with bonus Nirvana tribute and music history lesson!

*Naturally, October's theme.


----------



## Michael Cargill

Michael Jackson's last visit to Irish pub; slurred speech, delusions of grandeur

http://michaelcargill.wordpress.com/


----------



## kellymcclymer

One of the best things about Kindle and indie authors is that sometimes we find out traditional publishers have held premature funerals for certain genres (time travel, traditional regency romance, chicklit, just to name three). Author Theresa Ragan has definitely found that time travel novels are alive and thriving. Time Travel is Not Dead


----------



## 13500

It's Editing for Grammarphobes today on my blog. Please stop by for a grammar quickie.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/09/editing-for-grammarphobes-drop-s-keep-d.html


----------



## Susan Alison

Moocher, Border Collie dog extraordinaire - co-star of White Lies and Custard Creams - romantic comedy with a dash of mystery http://montyandrosie.blogspot.com/2011/09/moocher-border-collie-dog.html - includes several paintings (watercolour).


----------



## Aloysa

I review indie author books and The Famous Union Book Review is out: http://bit.ly/o8Owqt


----------



## Pamela Davis

Todays blog is a link to my radio interview which is broadcasting today.
themindofpam.com


----------



## aaronpolson

Today I talk about the marathon (the writing marathon) and reveal the two most effective marketing strategies (for me):

WIP Wednesday: On Running the Marathon

Cheers!


----------



## Weirdling

I've recently posted about goal-setting on my blog. The first post is about being specific and aiming high. The second is a companion piece, with a few tips on goal-setting.

Jodi


----------



## jabeard

Parasites and Powers: An interview with Chrystalla Thoma about her sci-fi YA adventure: Rex Rising


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

A reprint of an article about the re-opening of the Kinzua Viaduct in Pennsylvania. My Dad's cousin Odo, the barnstormer once flew a bi-plane under it in 1939. Now at the age of 96 he got to attend the re-opening ceremony: The Eighth Wonder of the World


----------



## BiancaSommerland

Well I did: I'm No Angel Saturday Snark: Deadly Captive and this: 
Interview with the Doms: From Iron Dominance on another blog I write for. Both were fun...but now I'm stuck for topics. Can't get off my character interview kick!


----------



## Coral Moore

I ask for opinions from you--yes you--on how to handle payments for anthology submissions: http://www.chaosandinsanity.com/1375/devious-plans/


----------



## momilp

I am trying to write, once a week, a piece of flash fiction inspired by a friend's pictures. This is today's effort:
http://monicalaporta.com/2011/09/28/submersed-feelings/


----------



## theraven

I decided to be brave and set a release date for my indie pubbed book. The blurb and cover (done by the talented Stephanie Mooney) is also up. 
http://theselfrescueprincess.wordpress.com/2011/09/27/dying-for-redemption-release-date-set/


----------



## Nick Steckel

I wrote a review for Invasion America by Alan D. Wing.
http://www.nicksteckel.blogspot.com/


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Here's my latest: Ruthless Ruth

Born into poverty in 1895, Ruth Brown had big dreams. As a teenager in New York, she longed for the fancy clothes she saw in department stores, but her job as a telephone operator barely paid the rent. Determined to get ahead, she took shorthand classes and dreamed of marrying Prince Charming.

Soon she did. She landed a job at Boating Magazine as secretary to the editor, Albert Snyder, a wealthy older man.

They married in 1915, but trouble arose immediately. Ruth had a rival.

http://darkdeeds.susanfleet.com/blog_1.php

Stop by and leave a comment!


----------



## CaedemMarquez

Just Because You Wrote a Book, Doesn't Mean It's Good

http://CaedemMarquez.com


----------



## MindAttic

I posted a music video based on the lyrics of a song written by the main character of my novel.

Cow Fetuses Need Love Too Music Video


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Today, I wrote the latest in my white-collar crime blog series. This blog is, Big Schemes, Big Prison Sentences & Big Fines. http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Not Here

With a mutilated snowman, holiday cheer and a troubled past, this book had holiday spirit written all over it. _Bah, Humbug!_ by Heather Horrocks was a nice way to welcome the cool weather.

www.lastdraftediting.com/reviews/
My indie, my tea and me


----------



## Steve the Bear

.


----------



## Victoria J

I did a really fun interview for one of the editors at The Open End (T.O.E), a collaborative, indie E-Zine. My interview can be found at the following link:


__
https://10676606757%2Fan-interview-with-v-a-jeffrey-author-of-the


----------



## Nancy Beck

The whole agent as publisher thing (and it's not a happy post):

http://writerlystuff.blogspot.com/2011/09/why-agents-as-publishers-is-just-plain.html


----------



## Pamela Davis

my latest blog post "when good books go bad" is up at themindofpam.com


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Today the question is whether or not it is time for certain Golden Age superheroes to retire. Http://daniellekazemi.mywapblog.com


----------



## DDScott

Today, on The WG2E, we're announcing...

*The WG2E All-For-Indies Anthologies

which will be coming in 2012*

If you're an Indie Epub Author, we want YOU!!!

_*Here's the scoop on how y'all can sign-up to be part of these anthologies...*_

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/self-published-author-unite-in-anthologies-on-wg2e


----------



## shel

I posted earlier today about using YouTube as inspiration. http://sheldelisle.wordpress.com/


----------



## Robert Francis

Just posted:

*"What was the most important part for writers about the Kindle Fire announcement?" 
*
Over the course of the past few months, most of the discussion about the new Amazon tablet was concerned with how well it would do against the iPad. Or how it served as the perfect portal to Amazon's multi-media offerings.

No one seemed to comment on whether Amazon's foray into the tablet market signalled a deeper shift of focus. Was it moving away from text-heavy e-readers to flashy colour tablets? Was this the beginning of a subtle sidelining of ebooks for other media offerings?

Wednesday, Amazon made the answer resoundingly clear. *The point is immensely positive for writers.*

The deeper import of the event was not that Amazon's tablet threatens Apple's share of the market, or even that the price of a Kindle reader has fallen below $100 for the first time - both crucial, no doubt.

The full post:

http://www.fallofprint.com/?p=216


----------



## jabeard

Mr. Beard's Regency Tour Day 2: The Forbidden Dance--The Waltz


----------



## AshMP

Just posted about my new cover...so very excited!

ashmp.wordpress.com


----------



## tim290280

Save the books, stop watching terrible TV!

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/09/save-books-now.html


----------



## TiffanyTurner

Posted a review of the Indie YA Codename: Dancer.

_The Indie Children's Authors Connection_
http://crystalkeeper.wordpress.com/2011/09/30/codename-dancer-is-ya-for-glee-sters
Getting the word out about Indie Children's Books, one book at a time.


----------



## R. Doug

Photo Safari-Stalking the Elusive El Paso


----------



## 13500

Flash Fiction Fridays! Stop by for a quick read. http://tinyurl.com/6gqwlnb


----------



## Aloysa

Something very different: http://bit.ly/qQgJhO


----------



## Ian Fraser

Ended up writing a little about the Grotesque, in a blog titled 'What Kind of Writer Am I?' http://frasersrazor.wordpress.com/2011/09/28/what-sort-of-a-writer-am-i/


----------



## PhoenixS

This week on Confessions of an Animal Junkie:

Monday: What's in the Camera? Photos of some of the beasties on my little farm










Wednesday: Another, more secret side of animal hoarding - a personal anecdote
Friday: The newest installment of my memoir-esque _Vet Tech Tales_

On my Dare To Dream/Be Thrilled blog:
Tuesday: Why Blog? (And why I'm cutting down on this blog in favor of more time for the Animal Junkie blog)
Friday: Mention of the brouhaha over HarperCollins reformatting _Reamde _ and Amazon replacing e-copies; a followup to last week's observations about Amazon, customer complaints about formatting and what reader tolerance is for formatting and copyediting errors

Edited to correct a copyediting error.


----------



## Caddy

As some of you know, I just started my blog last weekend. I am having a blast with it!

Today I wrote "The good things breast cancer brought to me."

I have also written about:
"Authors, have you made arrangements for when you die?"
"Which kind of writer are you?"
"Writing a book, romancing the keyboard"
"Great way to start the week"
"Finding time to do art"

Please feel free to check out any of those that sound interesting at caddyrowlandblog.blogspot.com

Thanks!


----------



## Mark Feggeler

A few thoughts on the editing process by an unpublished newbie.

http://palershadeofwrite.blogspot.com/2011/09/no-vanishing-act.html


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

A light break for the weekend - movies that should have never been. The ones which should be banished. http://daniellekazemi.mywapblog.com


----------



## John Hartness

I did a guest post Wednesday over at http://MagicalWords.net, and have a guest post by Stuart Jaffe over at my blog today. http://johnhartness.com


----------



## Connie Brentford

The latest blog post over at The Moonlighter's Guide has to do with your writing name and your online reputation as a writer.

Your Name Is Your Online Reputation

http://www.themoonlightersguide.com/2011/09/your-name-is-your-online-reputation/


----------



## JoshuaPSimon

Starting a series of posts about "What makes a great story?"

Today's post is on "Openings"

http://bit.ly/oL76OR


----------



## Heather Ross

Since I'm releasing my illustrated children's book next week, (barring I don't screw up the formatting), I began interviewing other author's who also write illustrated fiction.

My first interview is with Laura Lond, YA author of My Sparkling Misfortune.

Full interview is here http://heatherross.net/content/laura-lond-interview-author-my-sparkling-misfortune-illustrated-ya-book


----------



## gatehouseauthor

I actually posted just now, sharing the work in progress cover for the sequel to my first book! It's awesome, and should be fully completed in a week or two! Here's the link if anyone is interested. It's done by the same artist who did the dragon from my first book, Barnaby Bagenda.

http://doortocanellin.blogspot.com/2011/09/been-hard-finding-blog-time.html


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

NaNoWriMo 2011, post 2, only 31 days to go.
Choose your preferred medium: Wordpress / Blogspot


----------



## Guest

A quick post about a week of promotion and some new things I'm trying.

A week of promotion


----------



## rayhensley

"My New author-hero-guy = "99 cents" John Locke".

At ---> http://raymundhensley.blogspot.com/2011/10/my-new-author-hero-guy-99-cents-john.html


----------



## Mel Comley

I blogged about my new release. http://melcomley.blogspot.com


----------



## Michelle Muto

I blogged about a two book giveaway. http://michellemuto.wordpress.com/


----------



## Ursula Grey

I blogged about my first attempt at creating a book trailer using One True Media: http://ursulagrey.wordpress.com/


----------



## Harmonious

Self-Promotion - The Author's Nightmare

Confessions of an Author:

http://fessingauthor.blogspot.com/#!/2011/09/self-promotion-authors-nightmare-spare.html

(any FB Likes greatly appreciated )


----------



## MindAttic

I blogged about the usual crazy stuff:

James Bond, Godzilla and Epic Candy Battles


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Did I mention that I am having a contest on my blog? Check it out!

http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com


----------



## Zander Schloss

I blogged about how riding my motorcycle allows me to recreate myself.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Today was why villains need jobs. Gotta make the money for all those weapons of mass destruction somehow. http://daniellekazemi.mywapblog.com


----------



## Skate

I blogged about what scammers will do to get you to their page - not sure why in this case.

http://kates-scribbles.blogspot.com/2011/10/scams-and-shams.html


----------



## Grace Elliot

Rules Not to Break - some musings on table manners.

It's tempting to think that the 19th century was governed by rules. Even a simple thing such as moving around the house in company, had rules attached:
"The lady should be given the wall when descending stairs, but if merely passing from room to room, the man's right arm should be offered to her." 
But rules abounded nowhere quite so much as hosting a dinner party. 
"The direction of a table is no inconsiderate branch of a lady's concern."
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/10/rules-not-to-be-broken.html
To READ THE FULL POST PLEASE FOLLOW THE LINK:


----------



## 41419

I've a new blog


----------



## KCHawkings

A new release date, a new outlook on my blog and a few more random musings.

http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/10/blog-about-lots-of-things.html


----------



## jabeard

The Mistresses of Literature: Women Writers in Heian Japan


----------



## Andre Jute

jabeard said:


> The Mistresses of Literature: Women Writers in Heian Japan


Not that's a better class of blog! Superb, Master Beard. Come again.


----------



## jabeard

Thanks, Andre.


----------



## Benjamin A.

I blogged about an update for Book 2 in the Rift of Askrah series, and before that was an original poem entitled "Open Hand, Beating Heart"

http://magicjarpublishing.blogspot.com/


----------



## MindAttic

I blogged about Reverse Skydiving.

Reverse Skydiving


----------



## 41419

My September Sales report.

A big drop in sales, the reason why, and what I'm going to do about it...


----------



## R. Doug

Part 1 of a three-part series on a rather unique and tragic cruise adventure: Preparing to Depart New York City


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I babble on about the sheer beauty of Kiana Davenport's writing: (Re)Discovering Kiana Davenport


----------



## 13500

What are you reading this October? Join in the conversation at my blog, Bibliophilic Blather.
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/10/october-reads.html


----------



## Aloysa

I am hosting a GIVEAWAY! http://bit.ly/qAEzd6
Come and participate and WIN!


----------



## lewaters

My Book is Formatted!

The trials and triumphs of working with a book formatter...

http://laurenwaters.net/2011/10/03/my-book-is-formatted/​


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

Today I posted about believing in God in a slightly irreverent way.

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/


----------



## James Everington

One for the horror authors/fans -

http://jameseverington.blogspot.com/2011/09/horror-stories-whats-in-box.html

It's about the pitfalls an author faces when, after successfully building up the tension, you have to _reveal_ the Big Bad... in a lot of horror stories, this is where it falls flat like a crap soufle


----------



## aaronpolson

It's contest time (and my favorite month):

The October Contest

(in which I invite you to win the right to name a character in my next book, among other things)


----------



## T.K.

My latest blog post featuring NYT bestselling author Heather Brewer (The Chronicles of Vladimir Todd series) and me at the OC Children's Book Festival yesterday 10-2-2011. It was so much fun! 

http://eveningfades.blogspot.com/2011/10/true-author-superstar.html


----------



## Michael Kingswood

Seeing as the 3rd quarter of 2011 is now over, I took a moment to assess my progress toward my writing goals for the year.

http://michaelkingswood.com/2011/10/02/goals-assessment-3rd-quarter-2011/


----------



## Arthur Slade

I had a 400% growth in sales this month:

Outselling Stephen King: the September ebook results http://ow.ly/6M1lg


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Today was about catch phrases and if your character needs one. For those curious, no, they do not. http://daniellekazemi.mywapblog.com


----------



## bnapier

Yes...a peek inside the often brain-jarring process of planning and writing a series...

www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com


----------



## 41419

I'm enjoying posting on my new blog South Americana.

Today is the story of an Irish emigrant who left home in 1811 seeking fame and fortune in South America.


----------



## Tonya

I'm currently writing the third novel in my Grandberry Falls Series, NEVER TELL YOUR DREAMS BEFORE BREAKFAST. It is about a gal who lives her life trying to avoid every superstition she's been taught. If you know any great superstitions, please hop on over to my blog and leave it in the comment section) I'd so much appreciate it~


----------



## KatieKlein

Posted September Sales Info! http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/10/september-sales-numbers.html


----------



## Pamela Davis

new blog post on writing: partaking of the forbidden fruit
http://bit.ly/oLJsQc


----------



## AnnaM

Why I can't go back to the restaurant where I was employed during college.

http://www.annamurrayauthor.blogspot.com/


----------



## jabeard

Poisonous Immortality: Taoist Alchemy


----------



## S Jaffe

The Women Kickin Butt series continue with a look at Sarah Connor.

http://www.stuartjaffe.com/blog/2011/10/women-kickin-butt-sarah-connor/


----------



## Nicki Leigh

I posted a teaser today for an older project I'm in the process of rewriting. http://www.eslark.com/?p=502


----------



## tim290280

I've been on the road for a few days so finally got a chance to post a follow-up to my actors you don't want in your book adaptation post. This one is all about the ladies............ who can't act.
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/10/actresses-you-dont-want-in-your-book.html


----------



## Michael Cargill

Amanda Knox freed; Hugh Heffner offers Playboy Mansion residency

http://michaelcargill.wordpress.com/


----------



## 41419

My (almost) weekly column for IndieReader is up! 

Today, I focus on how you connect with those first readers who will champion your work and help spread the word.


----------



## Connie Brentford

Indie publishers: Some thoughts and resources for e-book covers.

How important is a cover when you are indie publshing?
http://www.themoonlightersguide.com/2011/10/how-important-is-a-cover-when-you-are-indie-publishing/


----------



## Robert Francis

After mulling over Mark Coker's fascinating survey last week, I've just posted:

"How a new survey of ebook discovery habits lends hope to self-publishers and tips for better marketing"

http://www.fallofprint.com/?p=233


----------



## barbarasissel

How come it's so hard sometimes to say I'm sorry? How come it's hard sometimes to accept it when someone else apologizes? There are times when forgiveness can rip an old wound wide open. For more and to comment (which I'd love!) come visit my latest blog entry:  The Language of Forgiveness


----------



## JuliaJamieson

I made my first official post on my new blog. 


http://jjundercover.blogspot.com/2011/10/long-road-to-this-place.html?showComment=1317761260028#c6897761960708828376

Julia


----------



## rayhensley

Just put one up called "Sample chapter for Cutthroat Heroes". Over at http://raymundhensley.blogspot.com/2011/10/cutthroat-heroes-sample.html

Enjoy!


----------



## WilliamKing.me

The way ebooks have affected my book-buying habits--http://www.williamking.me/2011/10/05/just-in-time-book-buying/

All the best,

Bill


----------



## Felicia Rogers

I've been posting frequently for the last month or so.  Mainly I've invited a whole host of authors to stop by, interview, and offer a giveaway.  I have "people" lined up from now until the end of November!

Here is my blog:

www.feliciarogersauthor.webs.com/apps/blog

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

An announcement - The Docks is coming out in print. Watch the blog for further updates on things like book launches.

http://vhfolland.blogspot.com/2011/10/docks-in-print.html


----------



## R. Doug

A (true) Tale of Tragedy at Sea


----------



## FrankZubek

http://whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/
I've posted a list of recent flash fiction pieces I'm working on
Some are submitted and have been accepted and others are being written.

I have a goal of doing a dozen before the month is up

Hope you all have a nice rest of the week!


----------



## Ethan Cobb

Posted a sneak peek of my upcoming novel Shadow Sport. http://www.ethancobb.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mel Comley

I've just posted another reader's interview to my blog.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/


----------



## Amy Corwin

Yes, but this time I did something a little more personal. I posted a blog on why I admire Jon Cryer for his professionalism.
http://amycorwin.blogspot.com/2011/10/professionalism-and-jon-cryer.html


----------



## 13500

Looking for flash fiction contributors for the last two months of the year.

http://tinyurl.com/3cnfw5d


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn

I posted today about my decision to self-publish my upcoming paranormal/SF teen novel Open Minds: Investing In Your Writing Career, or Why I Decided to Self-Publish Open Minds


----------



## xandy3

Brief vacation from blogging as I am in the process of moving http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2011/10/05/little-blogging-hiatus/


----------



## AshMP

I just posted about our local school district lowering the bar of education by halting homework--or rather--the grading of it. I worry mostly about what that work ethic will mean for the future when fourth graders are still reading at a first grade level 

www.ashmp.wordpress.com


----------



## 41419

It's been a while since we had a link party, so let's dive right in to this seething mess of rip-off publishing services, terrible self-publishing advice from "top" literary agents, and the reappearance of a zombie e-publishing meme. And that's just for starters. Hold on to your hats!

*Rip-Offs, Terrible Advice & Zombie Memes*

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/10/05/rip-offs-terrible-advice-zombie-memes/


----------



## Weirdling

I posted about the concept of warming up before starting writing tasks.

Jodi


----------



## T.K.

I just posted to my blog about the OC Children's Book Festival in Costa Mesa CA. Pictures of me and Katie Alender, author of Bad Girls Don't Die and from Bad to Cursed. So much fun!

http://eveningfades.blogspot.com/2011/10/another-ya-superstar.html


----------



## Andre Jute

In the last three days, these six posts. Enjoy.

How readers discover ebooks. Implications for writers.
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2113

Amazon sale knocks book pricing strategies out of the window
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2108

Are writers properly rewarded for their skill? Consider the case of million-selling millionaire John Locke.
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2101

An aspirant who WILL be a novelist
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2095

The Designer's Story: Swallow the Moon: Who can fail to love a client who knows what she wants
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2028

A new cover for "Swallow the Moon". Kat's side of the story: love at first hiss.
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2022


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I just posted an interview I did with Dawn McCullough-White, author of Cameo the Assassin. You can read it here.


----------



## aaronpolson

When writing becomes a business:

http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/10/wip-wednesday-its-business.html


----------



## Grace Elliot

PUBLISH AND BE DAMNED.

Have you ever wondered where the expression, "Publish and be damned" comes from? 
In truth, I hadn't stopped to think about it, not until I read the story of Harriette Wilson's memoirs and the proverbial penny dropped. 
In the 18th century Harriette Wilson was celebrated and adored - by her clientele, for Harriette was a courtesan, one of three prostitute sisters who banded together under the name of 'the Three Graces.'
At a time when social etiquette was everything, Harriette's attitude was:
"A fifty pound note is as good as an introduction." 
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/10/publish-and-be-damned.html
Please follow the LINK for the full post.


----------



## EliRey

With my latest novel's release right around the corner I posted a an excerpt to Romero today.


----------



## CollinKelley

I interviewed authors Tayari Jones, Grant Jerkins, Man Martin and Jessica Handler for the Like The Dew blog about authors having their work available in eBook format. The post is called "The Revolution Will Be Digitized." Some interesting answers and lively discussion in the comments. You can read it here:

http://likethedew.com/2011/10/04/the-revolution-will-be-digitized/


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

I have indeed. Here's the latest on DARK DEEDS ... this one's a serial killer case.

EYES WIDE SHUT One hot sweaty afternoon in July 2002, Baton Rouge antiques dealer Pam Kinamore left work and headed home. When her husband got home later, her car was there, but Pam was not. Worried, he called police. He had reason to worry.

Within the past year, two other Baton Rouge women had been brutally murdered in their homes, and both cases remained unsolved.

http://darkdeeds.susanfleet.com/blog_1.php


----------



## Jon King

Yes, I did! Finally!

A remorseful apology for never reading Huck Finn
http://jonslineofsight.blogspot.com/2011/10/1300-words-about-how-i-never-finished.html

And another collection of kids' shows that don't suck!
http://jonslineofsight.blogspot.com/2011/09/kids-shows-that-dont-suck-vol-2.html


----------



## Not Here

Started a blog about the various things I've seen when editing/proofreading/reading. The first post is just a short snippet about voice and the importance creating a unique view.

http://www.lastdraftediting.com/notable-notes.html


----------



## jabeard

What frightens you the most? An interview with horror author Erik Lynd.


----------



## tim290280

I was saddened to learn of Steve Job's death today.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/10/rip-steve-jobs.html


----------



## Eric Zawadzki

We are sowers, not gamblers - some reflections on being first-time indie authors.

http://fourmoonspress.com/news/?p=37


----------



## Dave Dutton

I posted about some of the memorable characters we have met on cruise ships - plus some tips and tricks from the book:

http://thecraftycruiser.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Sometimes I write books, sometimes I design books. This is about my latest book design for an author who wrote a guide to public sculpture in the city of Boston: Joe Gallo's Boston Bronze and Stone Speak to Us


----------



## Guest

About the Amazon vanishing reviews and the importance to authors of having more than one route to market:
Vanishing Reviews and Spreading your Risks


----------



## Evan Couzens

Not quite writing related, but in my latest post I talk about the road back from a debilitating injury. I really don't think I would have had the patience to start writing if I didn't have the experience dealing with this for so long.

http://evancouzens.blogspot.com/2011/10/strength-therapy.html


----------



## Connie Brentford

The latest post from The Moonlighter's Guide. The Top Ten Blogs for Writers. Who earned it this year?

http://www.themoonlightersguide.com/2011/10/the-top-10-blogs-for-writers/


----------



## W.W.

I blogged about my first author interview! http://wordwrestlerwrites.wordpress.com/2011/10/05/my-first-authorly-interview/


----------



## bnapier

My novel The Bleeding Room was released on Tuesday by a small press publisher.  Today's blog sheds a bit of light on how that novel came to be.

www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com


----------



## MindAttic

Some more craziness.

Another Cow Fetus Country Song


----------



## Austin_Briggs

I posted the Winners of my September Flash Fiction Contest.


----------



## Beth Groundwater

For some great photos of my book research trip in Moab, Utah, go here: http://bethgroundwater.blogspot.com/


----------



## Not Here

Today on Notable Notes, I outed myself in The Great Editor Confession. Find out the different kinds of editing and easy ways to edit yourself.

http://www.lastdraftediting.com/notable-notes.html


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

In my writing/author blog I discussed my thoughts on reading and early education, specifically regarding the responsibility I feel parents should have -- and schools should _not_ have -- when it comes to motivating youth to read.

BTW, I appreciate this thread as a reminder to stay active with my posting, which is a habit I never really adopted with any of my blogs.


----------



## Polly J Adams

A short post on how to sell erotic fiction, in four easy steps:

http://pollyjadams.blogspot.com/2011/10/how-to-sell-erotic-fiction-four-easy.html


----------



## xandy3

Character connections: Xandria Etherwood http://wp.me/pIJeA-64


----------



## KatieKlein

Posted some potential Friday Indie reads! http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/10/friday-reads.html


----------



## 13500

Flash Fiction Fridays' Nightmare Month begins today on my blog. Please stop by for a great read.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/10/flash-fiction-fridays-nightmares-begin.html


----------



## 41419

The French Kindle Store is open for business, and your work is on sale in France right now.


----------



## Thomas Barnes

Why yes, I did, thanks for asking! I blogged about talking to readers 

http://automonous.wordpress.com/2011/10/07/discussing-with-readers-is-the-coolest-thing/


----------



## MindAttic

I blogged about a contest to come up with the stupidest business ideas you can think of:

http://carjohnsonrocks.wordpress.com/2011/10/07/contest-for-the-worlds-stupidest-business-ideas/


----------



## kindlescribbler.com

Yes! I finally updated my blog - an interview with Brian Kitrell about how his numbers improved when he went free on one of his titles.


----------



## R. Doug

Bouncing Around Bermuda (Part III of this week's three-part series)


----------



## Victoria J

I blogged about hoarding a few days ago.

http://pencilword.blogspot.com/2011/10/hoarding.html


----------



## jabeard

Political satire, insect style: I review Jonathan Gould's_Flidderbugs._


----------



## Patty Jansen

Blog post about part 1 of my new trilogy (evil, dark fantasy) which is about to go live on KDP:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2011/10/07/take-a-ride-with-evil-icefire-trilogy-part-1-fire-ice/


----------



## Juliette Sobanet

Today I posted about the night before publication:

http://www.juliettesobanet.com/


----------



## tim290280

Reviewed Wyatt by Garry Disher, a great Aussie crime author.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/10/book-review-wyatt-by-garry-disher.html


----------



## cecilia_writer

Victoria J said:


> I blogged about hoarding a few days ago.
> 
> http://pencilword.blogspot.com/2011/10/hoarding.html


I was amused by this as I didn't see it until after I had posted a blog entry about housework and decluttering!
http://mccallumogilvy.wordpress.com


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My buddy Ray spins one of his yarns about backpacking in Pennsylvania: Guest Blog: "The Last Backpacking Class"


----------



## Mel Comley

This week I have Brianna Lee McKenzie on my romance blog.

http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-romance-writers.html

And Thomas Bryant on my thriller blog.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html

Have a great weekend. 

ps. I'm on the lookout for more writers to interview, especially romance writers. Drop me a message and I'll fire over a Q&A for you to fill in.


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Announced my "Kindle" and "Kindle Touch" give-away:

http://austinbriggs.com/writers-platform/kindle-giveaway/


----------



## neciaphoenix

A post here: http://neciaphoenix.com/?p=286
About the importance of betas. A bit of a ramble tbh. But yeah.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

*NaNo 2011, Post 3, 23 days to go! Word counts, Tips & Tricks*
choose your fav place to read 
Wordpress / Blogspot


----------



## TerryS

Blogged about how it feels to finally publish my book and about the new kindle line up. http://terrycsimpson.wordpress.com


----------



## Zander Schloss

I just blogged about "Adopt an Indie" month and how authors, readers, and bloggers will have a lot to celebrate all month long. Join in the fun: http://toddrtystad.blogspot.com/


----------



## JRTomlin

I posted a sneak peek at the start of my next novel. Sneak peek at A Countenance of War.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Another blog for today:
*Ideas on cheaper reading 2*
choose your fav reading spot:
Wordpress / Blogspot


----------



## Heather Ross

I posted the second installment in my illustrated author interview series. Abigail Hilton shares a HUGE amount of information from marketing and promotion to working with illustrators and more. 
Thanks Abbie!

http://heatherross.net/content/abigail-hilton-interview-illustrated-fiction-author-cowry-catchers-feeding-malachi


----------



## JoshuaPSimon

What makes a great story? - Openings (part 2)
http://bit.ly/qzltDR


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

http://thedarkcornerofthemind.blogspot.com/2011/10/mip-maps-in-progress-october-8th.html

Like fantasy maps? Have a look at the one I've been working on here.


----------



## John Y. Jones

The Ghost Domino, or why I decided to publish on Kindle.


----------



## jabeard

The Ghosts of Agincourt and the English Artemis, Archery in Regency England


----------



## Patty Jansen

I posted my thoughts about the eternal speed vs quality debate:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2011/10/08/speed-vs-quality-the-eternal-debate/


----------



## Marie S

Blogged about my latest release on Kindle

http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.com/2011/10/age-of-dreams.html


----------



## 41419

For all you history fans, I have a new blog where I share interesting stories from South America's past. No writing/publishing talk, just good stories. Today's post talks about the Brazilian slave uprisings, the Dutch-Portuguese War, and the fascinating roots of the martial art/dance capoeira.

*Capoeira, Runaway Slaves & The Dutch-Portuguese War*


----------



## Grace Elliot

NUDE OR PRUDE? Victorian attitudes to nudety and sea-bathing.

My latest blog post : http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/10/nude-or-prude-victorian-attitudes-to.html

Thanks for visiting. 
Grace x


----------



## Caddy

Have been blogging 2 weeks. Today *"Cyndi was right. Sometimes, girls just wanna have fun." * Also a few others from this week, *"How to write a romance for both men and women"* and *"First impressions are everything (Why a kickin' book cover is mandatory)", * among others.

If you want to check them out: http:caddyrowlandblog.blogspot.com Would love more interacton and members.


----------



## Aris Whittier

I've posted about my LOVE of pumpkin... 

http://awhittier.blogspot.com/


----------



## emilyward

Posted a review on Becoming by Raine Thomas: 
http://wordsofeward.blogspot.com/2011/10/becoming-by-raine-thomas.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Announcing: "Ghosts of a Beach Town in Winter" is Live!


----------



## Patty Jansen

I have this series called Catch-22, in which writers comment on their self-publishing experiences. Today, Tony Frazier makes a really good point about vanity publishing: http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2011/10/10/catch-22-tony-frazier-writing-to-publish-vs-writing-to-sell/


----------



## tim290280

Paradox and dividing by zero.
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/10/paradox-another-word-for-idiocy.html


----------



## CraigInOregon

I talk about progress on my ROW80 goals... mostly about my blog tour supporting SHADA.


----------



## WilliamKing.me

Waiting for a response from my editors on my latest trad pub novel. What to do in the meantime? http://www.williamking.me/2011/10/10/the-waiting-game/

All the best,

Bill


----------



## 41419

With the opening of Amazon Spain last month, the French Kindle Store last week, and strong rumors of more to follow, I thought it was a good time for an overview of the European e-book market. Step this way to learn what's driving growth, what's holding it back, and what opportunities exist for self-publishers.


----------



## R. Doug

People in Glass Houses . . .


----------



## TerryS

Two posts. Technically two pages updated on the blog. One for author interviews and the other to do a series of cast of character updates.
http://terrycsimpson.wordpress.com/etchings-of-power/the-cast/ http://terrycsimpson.wordpress.com/ebook-authors-wanted/


----------



## MindAttic

I wrote a small bedtime story called The Adventures of Apathy Man. http://carjohnsonrocks.wordpress.com/2011/10/09/the-adventures-of-apathy-man-a-story-my-mother-used-to-tell-me/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

NaNoWriMo 2011, Post 4, 21 days to go! How to: Plots and outlines. 
Choose your fav source:
Wordpress / Blogspot


----------



## jabeard

The Age of Tranquility and Peace, Heian Japan #3: The Fujiwara and the Poisoned Chrysanthemum, Fujiwara control of the emperor


----------



## Krista D. Ball

New series on the writing blog (which is different than the Krista blog) - Field-Tested Marketing. Today is about linking your books on twitter and facebook.

http://writer-in-residence.blogspot.com/2011/10/field-tested-marketing-twitter-and.html


----------



## Dafeenah

I'm participating in a book tour featuring http://www.indiedesignz.com/blog/2011/10/10/surviving-emily/


----------



## seventhspell

I put up a chapter long preview of my brand new release on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Re-reading To Kill A Mockingbird


----------



## lewaters

Getting cold feet before launching my first novel...

http://laurenwaters.net/2011/10/10/getting-cold-feet/


----------



## Dave Dutton

dgaughran said:


> With the opening of Amazon Spain last month, the French Kindle Store last week, and strong rumors of more to follow, I thought it was a good time for an overview of the European e-book market. Step this way to learn what's driving growth, what's holding it back, and what opportunities exist for self-publishers.
> 
> http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2011/10/10/the-european-market-whats-slowing-growth-whats-driving-it/


Thanks for that article, David. It all seems to be moving slowly but inexorably in a favourable way for us self-publishers. Great blog and thanks for the "Let's Get Digital" pdf which I have just downloaded.


----------



## Alm Hlgh

My Mom Your Dad





Sample my novels:

http://www.booksie.com/AlM_HlGH


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

Habitual October: Day 11 
http://thedarkcornerofthemind.blogspot.com/2011/10/habitual-october-day-11.html


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted about participating in NaNoWriMo this year (my own, and encouraging others): Deadlines, Deadlines


----------



## SBJones

Updated today about how I am an outline writer. Sneak peek at the cover art for my second book Guardian, and Sad Keanu is in there somewhere.

http://www.TheEternalGateway.com


----------



## SydneyRoad

I made a recent post that is pretty relevant. It's about using your unconscious mind when writing. It's about finishing work as a writer!

http://johnatthe.com/2011/10/turn-off-and-write/


----------



## rayhensley

Just posted one called, "How to discover your dream career! (Dream Room)".

http://raymundhensley.blogspot.com/2011/10/how-to-discover-your-dream-career-dream.html


----------



## JuliaJamieson

After concluding my first week as a self-published author, I updated my blog with what I did, how many books I've sold, and what my plan is for the next week.

Eeesh. This is uncharted territory. For realz.

http://jjundercover.blogspot.com/2011/10/week-one-aka-wtf-am-i-supposed-to-do.html

Julia


----------



## S Jaffe

The latest post: Indies vs Traditional -- or Lines in the Sand -- or why I'm sick of this -- or knock off this silly crud -- or....

http://www.stuartjaffe.com/blog


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Short, but sweet: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/548583.Brendan_Carroll/blog


----------



## Eric Zawadzki

My co-author Matt blogs about the prophecy that brought us together as co-authors when we were 14 years old:

http://fourmoonspress.com/news/?p=41


----------



## cidneyswanson

I posted about an irascible minor character who thinks he's quite important, indeed. (He's French.)
http://cidneyswanson.blogspot.com/


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo!

These days, writing a good book isn't enough. It'll make your friends and family happy, but how do you start reaching beyond for readership?

You have to find a niche, at first. http://stevenkonkoly.com/2011/10/10/find-a-niche-and-expand-it/

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## TerryS

Author interview with a fellow fantasy author was my post yesterday.

http://terrycsimpson.wordpress.com/2011/10/11/author-interview-anastasia-v-pergakis/


----------



## R. Doug

A major (for me) announcement two years in the making: La Fin


----------



## tsharp

I've been ranting about book covers recently. The last couple have had weapons/guns being held or displayed incorrectly. It was a little bug-bear I had to share!

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2011/10/10/cover-stories-part-2/


----------



## Patty Jansen

Wrote a post for SF/space opera writers, about why you can't land a large space ship on a planet.

http://pattyjansen.com/?p=818


----------



## RedTash

I have a three day ghost-hunt story going live this morning at 9 EST. This was an assignment I took a few years ago, to accompany a ghost-hunting team to a local mansion, reputedly haunted for generations. Part one of the story will go live today, part two tomorrow, and then there's a video of some alleged phenomenon on Friday. The video was unfortunately put together by one of the ghost-hunters, so it's riddled with typos scrolling across the bottom, but I was in the mansion at the time and I recall several videos, none of which were faked. There were also EVP. It's been three years and I've changed computers a few times, so at this point the only thing I can find is this video...but, anyway, if you're interested in true ghost stories, tune into my blog this week, starting today, and catch the ride. http://RedTash.com


----------



## lewaters

My proof has arrived!

http://laurenwaters.net/2011/10/12/the-proof-is-in-the-pudding/


----------



## 41419

My weekly column for IndieReader looks at a popular topic: success. As soon as an indie hits it big, people comb over their life story, looking for the secret formula. The problem with that approach is that what worked for someone else almost certainly won't work for you. You must find your own path.

*There's No Magic Bullet*


----------



## samanthawarren

Girls Don't Play With Transformers

http://www.samantha-warren.com/2011/10/girls-dont-play-with-transformers.html


----------



## 13500

Join the fun in November for "Adopt an Indie" month.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/10/you-want-in.html


----------



## Grace Elliot

This post was such fun to put together and it's one of my favourites to date.

KING HENRY VIII - FAT OR FICTION?

I thought it would be fun to compare Henry VIII, as created in TV series, The Tudors, with accounts of the real king. In his later life King Henry VIII was famed for being obese:

" &#8230;[King Henry VIII] laboured under the burden of extreme fat and [an] unwieldy body."
Edward, 1st Baron Herbert of Cherbury.

However chief executive producer, Morgan O'Sullivan was refreshingly honest about his attitude to Johnathan Rhys Myers portrayal of the ageing king:

"We still want him to be appealing. We don't want to destroy his good looks. An exact portrayal of Henry is not a factor that we think is important."

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/10/king-henry-viii-fat-or-fiction.html
Follow the link for the full post.


----------



## tim290280

Mike Shatzkin has made a big call about e-books, I say buy an e-reader now.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/10/e-book-prediction-buy-your-e-reader-now.html


----------



## JoshuaPSimon

Wrote an article about one of my biggest influences and someone grossly underrated in fantasy, Glen Cook. Check it out.

http://bit.ly/o0LDGT


----------



## Andrew McCoy

Unlike you sophisticated people, I don't have a blog. But a post I sent to LibraryThing is reprinted on Kissing the Blarney Blog.
"All I ask is one chance" - Andrew McCoy, novelist"


----------



## aaronpolson

Today is work in progress Wednesday (WIP Wednesday) and I have a few things to say about collaborating with one's subconscious (unconscious) mind:

WIP Wednesday: The Insidiousness of Memory


----------



## KatieKlein

Is a guest on Michelle Zink's blog today! http://michellezink.com/lets-talk-about-self-publishing-an-interview-with-self-published-author-katie-klein


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about the thought process behind my new novelette, Ghosts of a Beach Town in Winter: How Do You Tell A Ghost Story?


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

New Blog Post. Domestic Violence. Time for change. "What Gives You The Right?" http://bit.ly/ogYAu5

Pamela


----------



## KealanPatrick

For the rest of October I've handed my blog over to some distinguished guest authors. The first three are already up--Al Sarrantonio, Michael Marshall (Smith) and Harry Shannon, with a new one each day until Halloween night.

http://kealanpatrick.wordpress.com/

All the best,

Kealan


----------



## Tonya

Do you like reading Series? And do you read them in order?
Come on over to my blog and lets dish!
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

NaNoWriMo, Post 5, 18 days left! Some information on Smashwords promotion for NaNo and the possible introduction of a different NaNo hastag.
Wordpress / Blogspot


----------



## KCHawkings

Star Wars Dog and Halloween SOS: http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/10/star-wars-love.html
Lord of the Rings read along: http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/10/lord-of-rings-read-along.html


----------



## jabeard

Over at Good Book Alert, I review Shoshana Sumrall Frerking's amusingly different contemporary fantasy, _A Highly Technickel Memoir_


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

I offer autumnal musings on my favorite color orange in "To Boldly Glow," my latest blog post at http://carolynkephart.blogspot.com/. In the post before that, I examine the secret workings of a vintage toy in "At the Core of the Happy Apple." A not-so-recent post about a Worldcon encounter with Terry Pratchett, "Terry and the Bumrolls," has been getting a lot of hits lately.

CK


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

I offer autumnal musings on my favorite color orange in "To Boldly Glow," my latest blog post at http://carolynkephart.blogspot.com/. In the post before that, "At the Core of the Happy Apple," I expose the secret of a vintage toy. A not-so-recent post about a Worldcon encounter with Terry Pratchett, "Terry and the Bumrolls," has been getting a lot of hits lately.

CK


----------



## 41419

Lots of news today! Kobo have partnered with two major European retailers which will give them a huge boost in Europe.

The American Booksellers Association is planning its own e-reader (seriously).

And Amazon have launched a new Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror imprint, but some people have pointed out there are few indies on the list. For all that, and lots more, step this way...

*Kobo Partners With Major European Booksellers As Global English E-book Sales Surge*


----------



## kellymcclymer

Am blogging about a Halloween sale that starts in two days -- 10 spooky books, all 99 cents! http://kellymcclymer.com

I'm kicking off sales of my newest (and first indie) YA novel: BLOOD ANGEL with the 99 cents sale (until the 31st only) on Kindle. Very excited. But today you can read about Stacy Juba's spooky book, Dark Before Dawn, and Stacy's brush with ghosts.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I posted this on a separate thread - but I guess I should have posted it right here in the first place.

Read my blog "On Cabbage Night, Colcannon & Creativity"!

http://enchanted-rachelsbook.blogspot.com/2011/10/7th-day-of-twisted-guest-post-by-steve.html


----------



## rmbooks

gone said:


> I'd have to have a blog first. Still trying to decide what to blog about.


Same here! I've read so many interesting blogs. I'm not sure yet what useful information I can contribute.


----------



## Adriana Ryan

I wrote about feeding my inner geek through the use of the Dictionary.com app. 

adrianaryan.wordpress.com

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## Coral Moore

I ask for you to come up with first lines and commit to writing a story for each one: http://www.chaosandinsanity.com/1425/desperately-seeking-inspiration/


----------



## TerryS

Hosted another Author Interview. This time, romance. http://terrycsimpson.wordpress.com/2011/10/13/author-interview-elaine-raco-chase/


----------



## AshMP

Today--on my blog--we're talking about the onus of being an author...saying the worlds out loud and letting them hang in the air, or maybe not.  My trepidation of admitting, in real life, what I've done...


----------



## Heather Ross

I posted the third interview in my illustrated author series.

Give it up for Selina Fenech! 

http://heatherross.net/content/selina-fenech-interview-author-memorys-wake-illustrated-ya-fantasy


----------



## Tonya

How do you write a series? I never wanted to write a series, UNTIL my readers wanted to know more about the secondary characters. At that point I decided to write a series based around a town, making each novel in the series a stand alone. What do you think about that? Please visit my blog and let me know what you'd do. I'd love to see you there! Cheers!
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/


----------



## KCHawkings

Read, reading and to read 13/10/11 - http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/10/read-reading-and-to-read.html


----------



## MindAttic

I posted a video excerpt of my novel on my blog.

http://carjohnsonrocks.wordpress.com/2011/10/12/cars-ramblings/


----------



## JoanReeves

I post to my blog http://SlingWords.blogspot.com just about every day. I dropped by to invite everyone to read tomorrow's guest blog post by Daniel P. Calvisi. Dan is a Hollywood insider who's got 15 years experience as a Story Analyst. He's worked for Director Jonathan Demme, Miramax, 20th Century Fox, etc. and is responsible for movies like Chicago, Chocolat, The Wedding Singer, Scream, and a host of others making it to the silver screen.

Dan's included buy links at the end of the blog to give you his Booster Pack free if you buy his book Story Maps through the links on my blog.

Why read a book on screenwriting? The book is brilliant. If you've ever wondered why your character or plot just doesn't have that zing, read his book. It's amazing and has a lot to offer novelists. The book will teach you how to be a better storyteller.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Yesterday on my white-collar crime blog, I posted a piece on the Top Ten Scams of 2010. While many of us already know how to protect ourselves, our aging parents and children could use some tips, too. You can find it at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp


----------



## eAngelaBenson

My most recent post is a contest announcement. I used a neat contest program, rafflecopter. Has anybody else used it?
http://www.angelabensonblog.com


----------



## jabeard

[ur=http://bit.ly/nwOBFNl]Mr. Beard's Regency Tour Day 4: Phantasmagoria, The Regency Horror Show[/url]


----------



## 13500

It is a two-fer special today on Flash Fiction Fridays. Stop by for two great reads. It's Nightmare Month.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/10/flash-fiction-fridays-nightmare.html


----------



## R. Doug

Love your Flash Fiction Fridays, Karen.

As for me: Five Weeks to Do the Impossible


----------



## barbarasissel

Are you intuitive? Do you pay attention to hunches? Do you listen to that voice in your head or resist it? What is the science and the mystery behind our consciousness? click here and read about it, and share your own thoughts and experiences about this fascinating subject.


----------



## KatieKlein

Today's YA Indie Spotlight features Liz Reinhardt!
http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/10/ya-indie-spotlight-liz-reinhardt.html


----------



## Andre Jute

jabeard said:


> Mr. Beard's Regency Tour Day 4: Phantasmagoria, The Regency Horror Show


Link "fixed" by adding missing L. Still doesn't work! Bad idea to use any of the tiny URLs anyway, as Google doesn't catalogue them and thus they aren't searchable.


----------



## 41419

The monthly AAP figures are out (for July). No big surprises, print continues its collapse and e-books continue to surge. For the first seven months of 2011, e-books have more than doubled the sales of 2010, and that's not counting e-publishers and self-publishers (who are currently responsible for a third of the top-selling e-books on Amazon).


----------



## Heather Ross

First story posted in my 'Creep Me Out!' short story series.

Let's hear it for Robin Morris!

http://heatherross.net/?p=127

Still accepting submissions at [email protected]


----------



## KCHawkings

The newsprint manicure, for ladies who need other ways to share their literary loves: http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/10/and-to-go-with-dress.html


----------



## JoanReeves

dgaughran,,, Great blog yesterday. Actually, I enjoy all your posts. 

I've been following Kobo news since I hope to increase sales there with Bookbrewer.


----------



## rayhensley

I just did one ---> *"Sales = iPad & Kindle & Marketing thoughts"*

At ---> http://tinyurl.com/3kylp6b

Enjoy!


----------



## Todd Russell

Two excellent guest posts on the blog today:

What Scares Author #17: Laurie Stevens
http://toddrwrite.com/blog/2011/what-scares-author-laurie-stevens.phtml

What Scares Author #16: Stephen L. Brayton
http://toddrwrite.com/blog/2011/what-scares-author-stephen-l-brayton.phtml


----------



## Jon Mac

If you like space ships:
http://mythikimagination.blogspot.com/2011/10/everything-you-ever-wanted-to-know.html


----------



## AshMP

I read on another site that shall not be mentioned a whole tirade on segregating Indie authors...I picked a few quotes and replied with as much kindness as I could muster. I also boiled it down to the lessons we Indie authors can walk with...it's all about raising the bar 

www.ashmp.wordpress.com


----------



## Victoria J

I have a new blog interview: http://pencilword.blogspot.com/


----------



## kellymcclymer

I have a guest post today from Flo Fitzgerald, who is trying to get readers in the mood for Halloween by sharing a ghost story that inspired her. Halloween Treat: Flo Fitzgerald with A Gentle Ghost Story

Come tell your ghost story.


----------



## Zander Schloss

Just posted on the importance of family and good friends. Plus, Jacques O'Lantern makes an appearance. The link is in my signature.


----------



## CollinKelley

Two posts to recommend. First up, a round-up of reviews and thank yous to everyone who has helped me promote my latest book, Remain In Light.

http://collinkelley.blogspot.com/2011/10/remain-in-light-round-up.html

and an interview I conducted with mystery/paranormal/romance write Roseanne Dowell.

http://collinkelley.blogspot.com/2011/10/five-questions-for-roseanne-dowell.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Today I goofed off trying to draw something. Failed miserably. So I posted an excerpt from my new novel. Http://daniellekazemi.mywapblog.com


----------



## eAngelaBenson

I just re-started by Newlywed at 50 series of posts. It's tidbits about my first marriage at age 50.

Newlywed at 50 is Back! http://j.mp/oGGdIR I was 50 and he was 52. It was love at first bi-focal.


----------



## momilp

A flash fiction piece inspired by recent events:

http://monicalaporta.com/2011/10/15/fish-out-of-water/


----------



## amiblackwelder

I try to post very week now. Sometimes about my stuff and many times now with guest authors/speakers.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I hadn't posted in a few days, and this was after being lazy for waaaayyy too long. My stats on my blog and book sales reflect that. Hmmm. Laziness didn't get me very far. But, I am redeeming myself. I finally have a draft of a cover for Howling Rail. I that and the first chapter.
I scheduled a post for tomorrow. Shhh. The post for tomorrow is kind of slack.


----------



## Adriana Ryan

What do you think of this author and her unique branding of her characters as "avatars"? 
http://wp.me/pWKAJ-35

Adriana


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Today is Blog Action Day October 16, 2011. This year it coincides with World Food Day and the topic is Food. So I've put up a post on my Dark Deeds blog, yes, even there we can talk about ... The Last Supper

Death row inmates are customarily granted a final meal request before being executed. On September 14, 2011, Laurence Brewer [mug shot at right] was scheduled to die in a Texas prison. He ordered quite a meal ...

The Last Supper http://darkdeeds.susanfleet.com/blog_1.php

Please spread the word: The official Blog Action Day tag is #BAD11 [that's BAD and the # 11]

Prior to Thanksgiving, I'll be teaming up with a Bed & Breakfast to do a book-signing/charity event to raise money for their food pantry. If you're an author, perhaps you could do a similar event. In any case, please consider donating to your local food pantry. There are a lot of hungry people out there.

And have a nice supper!


----------



## Heather Ross

A few more free short stories posted in my 'Creep Me Out' series.

Check out some creepiness by Alain Gomez and Tim Kizer.

http://heatherross.net/

Still accepting submissions!

Thanks!


----------



## R. Doug

El Paso's annual Chalk the Block-Some true (and fun) "street" art.


----------



## barbarasissel

I'm getting a new computer so I cleaned out my garage! It doesn't seem to make sense, but I promise it will after you read this latest post!


----------



## JRTomlin

I did a guest post over on J. E. Taylor's blog on writing sword fights.

http://jetaylor75.blogspot.com


----------



## Guest

Just posted details of my book launch, 24th November:

Book Launch for "The Docks".


----------



## tsharp

Last week I posted a blog about my decision to use a professional editor for an appraisal of my novel - http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2011/10/13/the-editing-process-appraisals/

I'd be interested to see if anyone else has had an appraisal done and how they got on...


----------



## EliRey

Cover for Sal's story is up on my blog today. #5 in my Moreno Brothers romance series due out end of this year!

Making You Mine!


----------



## xandy3

Jealous of other writers? Heck yeah...but not for the reasons that you would assume. http://wp.me/pIJeA-6H


----------



## Renske

I just started a blog and made a post Saturday regarding time - how much we have and how we choose to spend it. I started the blog promising myself I'd post once a week, but I'm really having fun with it, so I suspect it will be more often than that. I think I'll post tomorrow in response to whatever YA Highway's Roadtrip Wednesday question is.
www.amyrenske.com


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted today about using Celtx for writing novels: http://bit.ly/pAdGon


----------



## Victoria J

I think $9.99 - $14.99 is too dang much for an ebook! Just sayin'.

http://pencilword.blogspot.com/


----------



## CollinKelley

I tried Facebook advertising for a week to see if it would boost sales of my new mystery novel, Remain In Light. In this blog post, "Anatomy of Facebook advertisement," I break it down with real figures. Was it worth it? Read on.

http://collinkelley.blogspot.com/2011/10/anatomy-of-facebook-advertisement.html


----------



## Brad Murgen

Yeah I try to post at least 3-4 things a month. Either on the topic of gaming, beer/wine or writing/reading. Currently I'm blogging about The Wheel of Time by Robert Jordan, after I read each volume. Nothing in-depth, mainly just my thoughts and memories about when I first read each one (I've been reading them for 20 years now). Caution: spoilers for the entire series in each post so beware if you haven't read the entire series yet and plan on doing so.

http://vyrastas.blogspot.com


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Why, yes, I did post to my blog recently. Several original music compositions. One of them was even in honor of bears. Particularly bears driving fast cars.


----------



## Glen Krisch

I just did a guest spot at Kealan Patrick Burke's blog. It's Halloween themed and I had a lot of fun with it.
http://kealanpatrick.wordpress.com/2011/10/18/halloween-guest-blog-glen-krisch/


----------



## R. Doug

Another blog on photography tips, this one on controlling Depth-of-Field.


----------



## WFMeyer

My post is about a *Haunted Book Store*

*http://www.1000words-a-day.com/2011/10/17/a-haunted-book-store-2/*

Werner


----------



## tim290280

I posted a very interesting video today that resonated with me. I wanted to study creative writing at high school and was instead tricked into studying English Literature (or forced, or given the option of choosing between reading Tim Winton or Shakespeare - Bill any time). The supposition is that schools kill creativity. What do you think?

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/10/sir-ken-robinson-do-schools-kill.html


----------



## tsharp

I'm attending the first night of a Novel Writing course tonight at the University where I work, and I plan to blog my thoughts/feelings about how it goes after each session, so hopefully one per week. It runs for several terms, so I'll have to see how it goes and if I can keep it up (so to speak...).


----------



## 41419

Last week saw the announcement of a headline grabbing deal: a UK literary agency sold 520 books in one go, to the same publisher. However, questions are being raised, not least about whether this deal was the best possible deal for all 520 books and their authors.


----------



## 13500

Getting the bugs out of your writing with a great new book by Sue Sommer, _The Bugaboo Review_.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/10/editing-for-grammarphobes-getting-bugs.html


----------



## Weirdling

Another Weird Wednesday post. What Are You Selling? A post based off Harry Beckwith's chapter on what the best salespeople sell.

Jodi


----------



## Grace Elliot

A Quaint British Custom?

If you are planning to visit the UK and happen to come from one of the many countries that drive on the wrong side of the road, the following advice, direct from the Ministry of Transport, is for you:
"Visitors are informed that in the United Kingdom traffic drives on the left-hand side of the road. In the interests of safety, you are advised to practise this in your country of origin for a week or two before driving in the UK."
This week's blog post was inspired by reading an article about the origins of why the British drive on the left side of the road. Apparently, the convention for driving on the left dates back to medieval jousts and the dominance of right-handedness! 
During a medieval joust, two knights would face each other across the lists, gallop towards each other with the intention of unseating the opponent with a lance. Since most men are right handed, the lance was gripped with the right arm and balanced across the body so that the lance-head was angled to the left.

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/10/quaint-british-custom.html

TO READ THE FULL POST PLEASE FOLLOW THE LINK.


----------



## J Dean

Just posted that I've got a new collection coming out that will feature brand new and previously released short stories (more of the former than the latter, obviously), and that I'll be taking two of my free short stories down at then end of the month.

BLOG ENTRY HERE


----------



## Polly J Adams

Just posted an extract from my new erotica ebook, _Easy As One, Two, Three_ on my blog.

http://pollyjadams.blogspot.com/2011/10/easy-as-one-two-three-extract.html


----------



## lewaters

My second MS back from the editor...let's if I learned anything

http://laurenwaters.net/2011/10/19/editing-for-dummies/


----------



## Adriana Ryan

Megalomaniac Mondays - where I post an excerpt from something I've written before.


----------



## jabeard

The Age of Tranquility and Peace, Heian Japan #4: The Demon of Rashōmon


----------



## Robert Francis

Just finished reading Scott Nicholson's "The Indy Journey", and posted about why so many have deemed it essential reading for self-publishers...

http://www.fallofprint.com/?p=299


----------



## AFernandez

I have the first noteworthy article up on my new blog: http://copyeditingprofessional.com/?p=7 It's an overview of all the steps it takes to get from having a manuscript to puting the finished book into the hands of readers. Most of you will know those steps already, but since threads about this topic seem to come up from time to time, I guess it might be helpful to someone, somewhere.


----------



## AshMP

I did!  It's about how I e-mailed back an agent after she rejected me...


----------



## Emily Kimelman

I posted about my first dog, Nova, who inspired my main character's dog, Blue. It's Adopt-a-shelter dog month and so I wrote about how although he was a real big mess, Nova was a great dog who saved my life in more ways then one. I'm doing a couple of fund raisers for my local shelter this month including a beer tasting at my glassblowing studio. I'm also giving away 10% of the proceeds from my book from now until Mid-November.

Here is a link to my blog:
http://emilykimelman.com/emilykimelman.com/Blog/Entries/2011/9/22_Get_That_Kid_a_Dog.html


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Featuring Author, Joseph M. Rinaldo today.

http://authortammieclarkegibbs.blogspot.com/2011/10/daydreaming-with-author-joseph-m.html


----------



## caleemlee

I posted the story of how I got into this whole self pubbing thing:
"Want to Write a Book? Don't Do Laundry"
http://www.caleemlee.com/2011/10/want-to-write-a-book-dont-do-laundry/


----------



## Michelle Muto

I posted about creepy clowns.

http://michellemuto.wordpress.com/


----------



## ReflexiveFire

My blog at reflexivefire.com has basically been co-opted by military.com and that's a good thing!

Take a look at: http://kitup.military.com/author/jack-murphy


----------



## KealanPatrick

I've recently posted a number of articles by guest authors for Halloween, with more to come. Yesterday, however, I took a break to discuss the quality (or lack thereof) of current horror shows on TV.

http://www.kealanpatrick.wordpress.com

Kealan


----------



## Nancy Beck

Nothing like dissing people who have a boatload of knowledge on certain subjects:

http://writerlystuff.blogspot.com/2011/10/do-you-really-what-to-diss-people.html


----------



## Ty Johnston

Not my blog, but today I have a guest post over at the blog of dark fantasy author David Dalglish: http://ddalglish.com/2011/10/20/guest-post-ty-johnston/


----------



## Heather Ross

Just posted another interview in my Illustrated Author Series.

Let's hear it for Simon Haynes author of Hal Junior!

http://heatherross.net/2011/10/simon-haynes-author-hal-junior-illustrated-science-fiction/


----------



## KCHawkings

I'm giving away FOUR copies of my debut novel!
http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/10/little-halloween-giveaway.html


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Recently had a fantastic guest post from an author called Howard McEwen - All about why you should read P.G. Wodehouse:

http://ereader-freebies.blogspot.com/2011/10/reading-pg-wodehouse-makes-me-feel-good.html


----------



## R. Doug

Marching through Malta (complete with pictures)


----------



## Michael Parker

From this week, I'm posting only twice a week. I write a paragraph into a Word doc. Copy and paste into my three blogs.


----------



## 13500

It's Flash Fiction Fridays today on Bibliophilic Blather. Please join us for a great piece on nightmares by Leah Griffith.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/10/flash-fiction-fridays-scared-yet.html


----------



## AFernandez

ISBN explained


----------



## jabeard

Succubus Soccer Mom: An interview with paranormal romance author Michelle Scott

http://bit.ly/p9hKWk


----------



## lewaters

I'll admit it...my novel is complicated

http://laurenwaters.net/2011/10/21/its-complicated/


----------



## Michael Kingswood

I've been on a tear lately. Three days, three posts:

1) I veered into economics and politics after reading an interesting piece in the Financial Times. http://michaelkingswood.com/2011/10/18/america-in-decline/

2) A little rant about how publishing really is a business. Really. http://michaelkingswood.com/2011/10/19/the-brave-new-world-of-tradition-really/

3) Thinking about the new online sales data a few publishers are offering to authors, and why that happened. http://michaelkingswood.com/2011/10/20/the-benefits-of-competition/


----------



## jabeard

Mr. Beard's Regency Tour Day 5: The Mighty Enchantress, the Gothic Queen: Ann Radcliffe


----------



## Andre Jute

jabeard said:


> Mr. Beard's Regency Tour Day 5: The Mighty Enchantress, the Gothic Queen: Ann Radcliffe


Thanks, Jeremy. Reading you is like a refresher course.


----------



## Ursula Grey

Just posted: Looking for some good historical fiction? My recommended recent ebook reads...includes erotic historical romance, historical romance, and time travel
http://ursulagrey.wordpress.com/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I've posted another blog on white-collar crime issues at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp. This week's blog covers some of the long and largest identity theft scams in U.S. history.


----------



## tim290280

I've got a very nice reading chair, do you?

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/10/your-reading-chair.html


----------



## KCHawkings

I've redesigned my cover, yes I have 

http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/10/its-womans-prerogative.html


----------



## jabeard

Andre Jute said:


> Thanks, Jeremy. Reading you is like a refresher course.


Thanks, Andre. Just glad to know someone is reading.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"The Economy Stole My Ferris Wheel!" This year for the first time in years I won't be able to attend the state fair. But oh the memories.  Has the economy affected any of your traditional entertainments? Share on my blog at http://bit.ly/qDumsp .

Thank you,
Pamela


----------



## Zander Schloss

I couldn't resist mentioning dogs today. Mine in particular.


----------



## LGOULD

On http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com, I opine about relevant topics such as self-publishing, baseball, rock and roll, and politics. In my latest post, I whined about how nobody understands me.


----------



## Andre Jute

Procrastination 101
Restful photographs of me, my heron and my swan, fishing on the river below my house. Also a recipe for tasty fish cakes with crusted baked tomato.
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2148

And the previous post, just in case I forgot to mention it:
"All I ask is one chance" - Andrew McCoy, novelist
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2135


----------



## AshMP

I blogged today about almost reaching the end of the road with my first book...and I feel publishing is a lot like The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I've been posting a lot lately and working on my blog in general. I've added a facebook plugin. I 've also added a page for all of my books, even the ones I haven't finished yet. My most recent post had to do with one of my writing projects, The Susquehanna Report. It is completely different from anything I have done so far, and I can't wait to finish it. Also, if anyone is interested in doing a guest post on my blog, let me know.

http://www.peelingcheek.wordpress.com


----------



## AlisaC

Shelia A. Huggins said:


> if anyone is interested in doing a guest post on my blog, let me know.
> 
> http://www.peelingcheek.wordpress.com


I've always been curious about what people guest-post on. What kind of guest posts have you had?


----------



## 39179

On Stevie Smith.

http://andrewbiss.blogspot.com/


----------



## Michelle Muto

Totally off book topic, but it's a recipe for rich, gooey, chocolately brownies that whips up in a heartbeat.

My own Wicked Brownies: http://michellemuto.wordpress.com/


----------



## WFMeyer

*Sure did about the most important question about your novel

http://www.1000words-a-day.com/2011/10/22/the-most-important-question-of-your-novel/*

*
Werner*


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Posted the prologue of Book XIV of the Skull of Sidon and put in coded coupon for readers to get a free copy of the book from Smashwords. http://tinyurl.com/68h65ra


----------



## CherieMarks

My most recent blogpost with substance was the top ten reasons vampires will never die.

http://cheriemarks.blogspot.com/2011/10/top-ten-reasons-vampires-will-never-die.html

Hope it gives someone a laugh or two.


----------



## FrankZubek

I have been keeping people posted on seven flash fiction stories I've submitted (complete with title and synopsis!)
(Flash fiction is a story under a thousand words)
One has already been rejected- but that's the business. I'll just resubmit it elsewhere.


----------



## samanthawarren

Best. Commercial. Ever
http://www.samantha-warren.com/


----------



## Cliff Ball

I was asked to write my marketing ideas. Here's my result:

http://cliff1974.wordpress.com/2011/10/20/my-marketing-ideas/


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

I post four or five times a month to my personal blog
http://www.gerrieferrisfinger.blogspot.com
and
whenever I or someone else reviews a book on my crime review blog
http://www.crimewritersblog.blogspot.com


----------



## shel

Revealed my paperback book cover. It's kinda like a mom with baby pics. 

http://sheldelisle.wordpress.com/2011/10/23/swan-part-2-the-big-reveal/


----------



## PhoenixS

What does a free story out of the EXTINCT antho and an unexpected advertising opportunity mean for sales? I've got some anecdotal thoughts up on my writer's blog today: http://phoenixsullivan.blogspot.com/2011/10/field-of-dreams-two-ebook-promotion.html

And this past week on Confessions of an Animal Junkie, I posted my latest Vet Tech Tale (I'll be collecting all these weekly tales into ebooks over the next year or so) on Friday: http://animaljunkie.blogspot.com/2011/10/on-job-at-last.html

On Wednesday, I had a guest post, "You Gotta Have Faith," about a pit bull rescue (who's still looking for a forever home, hint, hint): http://animaljunkie.blogspot.com/2011/10/you-gotta-have-faith.html


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Just in time for the baseball fanatics among you ... my new post on DARK DEEDS ... A Grand-Slam Obsession

The first time Ruth Ann Steinhagen laid eyes on Eddie Waitkus she fell in love with him. In 1946, Eddie was the Chicago Cubs first-baseman. Sixteen-year-old Ruth Ann began going to Cubs games with friends. After collecting hundreds of newspaper pictures and articles, she built a shrine to him in her bedroom and often set an extra place at the dinner table for him.

When Eddie was traded to the Phillies in 1948, Ruth Ann cried and said she didn't want to live. Annoyed that her parents sent her to a psychiatrist, the 19-year-old got her own apartment. Knowing the Phillies would play the Cubs in Chicago in June 1949, she decided it was time to meet Eddie. She reserved a room under the name Ruth Ann Burns at the hotel where the Phillies would be staying.

She also bought a .22 caliber rifle at a pawnshop. http://darkdeeds.susanfleet.com/blog_1.php


----------



## tim290280

Lets kill sharks, they occassionally attack by mistake.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/10/shark-attack.html


----------



## Victoria J

I wrote up a list of some good books I've been reading and enjoying, trad and indie.

http://www.pencilword.blogspot.com


----------



## lewaters

I finally found my genre! Check out this unusual fantasy sub-genre...

http://laurenwaters.net/2011/10/24/finally-found-my-genre/


----------



## R. Doug

Photo blog on the Currituck Beach Lighthouse near Corolla, NC, on the Outer banks. Here's a sample or two:


----------



## 41419

There are a lot of great things about being an indie writer, but one of the advantages of a publishing deal is money up front. Another is that you don't have to pay anything to get published. Editing, covers, proofing, formatting - it's all taken care of. But now, through crowdfunding, indie writers are covering their costs in advance _and_ generating extra interest in their work.


----------



## WFMeyer

*A tip on writing 50,000 words in 30 days

http://www.1000words-a-day.com/*


----------



## AshMP

My depressing post about the crossroads of knowing the way I wrote my book fails to resonate with an editor...and rejection--a very personal one, too.


----------



## KCHawkings

Girl Crush Wednesday - Emma Watson

http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/10/girl-crush-monday-emma-watson.html


----------



## 41419

There are a lot of examples of how authors with a series have boosted their sales by making the lead-in title free. But there is less talk of what happens when an author with a standalone title makes it free, and what happens to the sales of that very same title when it returns to the paid listings.


----------



## ndrake

No but I will soon, when my new book is finished probably next week.

N


----------



## rayhensley

*Thoughts on the mechanics of "Horror"*

http://tinyurl.com/3cnplwr


----------



## LarryKahn

My pan of Herman Cain's 999 plan has quickly become my most visited blog post, apparently including Michele Bachmann's campaign staff, since she stole my turn the plan upside down and the devil is in the details joke during one of the Republican debates...

http://larrykahn.com/2011/10/debunking-cain-turning-999-upside-down/


----------



## Andre Jute

How can you find out what readers consider significant in your book?
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2172

New Amazon format arrives to replace AZW, enable pictorials, decent formatting, color layouts
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2159

Procrastination 101
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2148
Very peaceful photo essay of the heron and the swan and me on the river below my house.


----------



## jabeard

Magical Mondays #6: Cihuateteo, The Duality of Suffering Mother Spirits

EDIT: and The Dead Speak: An interview with YA paranormal suspense writer Craig Hansen


----------



## S Jaffe

A look at one of Jim Henson's best works: The Dark Crystal

http://www.stuartjaffe.com/blog/?p=152


----------



## W.W.

I got pretty book cards! What should I get next? What do you do to help your e-book feel more real?

http://theventurebooks.com/2011/10/25/book-swag-fun/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

My "Escape From Obscureland" blog is one of many taking part in the book-launch blog tour for _Farsighted_ by Emlyn Chand: http://bit.ly/tSxiTi


----------



## barbarasissel

New Indie novel: The Volunteer  It's not about what you might think. Come and read my post.


----------



## EliRey

I announced Romero #4 in my Moreno Brothers series, going live and a very short teaser for it.


----------



## tim290280

Proof that we all need editors:

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/10/we-all-need-editor.html


----------



## Amy Corwin

tim290280 said:


> Proof that we all need editors:
> 
> http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/10/we-all-need-editor.html


Yes, we all need editors. 
My brain always supplies what should be there, rather than the dismal truth of what is there.

But despite the challenges, I've got a new book out! http://amycorwin.blogspot.com/2011/10/christmas-spirit-and-silence-is.html


----------



## Victoria J

I have a guest post over at Toddrwrite.com. Basically in keeping with the season - What scares (author) series of interviews. It was a lot of fun to write.

http://pencilword.blogspot.com/


----------



## tim290280

Amy Corwin said:


> Yes, we all need editors.
> My brain always supplies what should be there, rather than the dismal truth of what is there.


Our brains are well made for denial aren't they!


----------



## R. Doug

Sauvignon Blanc-The White Wine for the Rest of Us


----------



## 41419

One of the most exciting aspects of the indie revolution is seeing writers moving beyond straitjacketed definitions of what a story or book should be.

We have seen a resurgence in short stories, a rebirth of the novella, and, as you will see in this superb guest post, some fascinating experiments with serialized fiction.


----------



## Grace Elliot

AND SO TO BED...

My latest blog post looks at beds and bed-related-historical trivia.
Enjoy!

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/10/and-so-to-bed.html


----------



## lewaters

Wookin' Pa Review Nub...

Free ebook review offer for the first ten people to pm me!

http://laurenwaters.net/2011/10/26/free-ebook-review-offer/


----------



## bnapier

Yes indeed. I am taking part in this month's Coffin Hop....kicking it off by giving Stephen King's IT all the credit is deserves.

http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/


----------



## 13500

^^_It_ scared the crap out of me when I first encountered it. Just a little aside before telling you all what is up on my blog today.^^

I am looking for winter-themed flash fiction stories. Have any?

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/10/winter-flash-fiction-due-1128.html

Thanks and have a good day.


----------



## EGranfors

I have a giveaway going so I don't want to bump the book in the giveaway (the review of it). Next time, I'll plan better. The Art of Fielding, enter to win at http://www.eileengranfors.blogspot.com


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Hi all. I posted a blog today called "Should I Stay or Should I Go?" http://bit.ly/qDumsp #blogging #DomesticViolence #Awareness

Thank,
Pamela


----------



## Adriana Ryan

Do you have a "supernatural ability"? Some are fairly common but not commonly known. http://tinyurl.com/43fh5ul


----------



## Robert Francis

"*What the Steve Jobs bio tells us about the future of ebook pricing - and why it helps epublishers*"

A fear that many in the self-pub blogosphere have expressed about ebook prices among the big-six being bound to fall is unfounded...

Why I think self-publishers will continue to enjoy a competitive advantage with regards to price...

http://www.fallofprint.com/?p=393


----------



## jabeard

The Age of Tranquility and Peace, Heian Japan #5: The Auspicious Masters of Divination, Calendars, and Yin and Yang, the Onmyoji


----------



## Coral Moore

Cover reveal for my first release: http://www.chaosandinsanity.com/1494/got-your-cover/ Hooray!


----------



## Simon Haynes

I'm currently posting an instructional series on generating CreateSpace/LSI print-ready PDF files from yWriter5. (All using free software.)

This is the text block, not covers. That's another area of expertise!

http://halspacejock.blogspot.com


----------



## tim290280

Finished the very long Jo Nesbo book Nemesis. Very good.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/10/book-review-nemesis-by-jo-nesbo.html


----------



## KCHawkings

Hump-day Heart-throbs - The men of the Rugby World Cup

http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/10/hump-day-heart-throb-men-of-rugby-world.html


----------



## Lyndawrites

I've just made a post about the long wait to be published http://bit.ly/sI1Jrd


----------



## samanthawarren

Unplugging: Is it really that important? 
http://www.samantha-warren.com/


----------



## KCHawkings

Movie review - The Green Lantern

http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/10/movie-review-green-lantern.html


----------



## Bella Marie

I have a new blog posting, "What Makes a Good Kiss?" on my blog for those of you interested :O)

http://bellamarie66.blogspot.com/


----------



## tsharp

The second part of my run-down of the novel writing course I've been attending 
- http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2011/10/27/creative-writing-course-%e2%80%93-week-2/


----------



## R. Doug

Photo travelogue: Yacht to like it-St. Tropez


----------



## tim290280

Another book review, this time Matthew Reilly's fantastic new thriller, Scarecrow and the Army of Thieves.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/10/book-review-scarecrow-and-army-of.html


----------



## aaronpolson

How I use my Kindle to help edit manuscripts: 
Say Hello to My Little Friend


----------



## lewaters

Check out how much it cost to self-publish my first book...

http://laurenwaters.net/2011/10/28/my-50th-post/


----------



## 13500

Nightmare month comes to a close today on Flash Fiction Fridays. Please stop by for a great, creepy story by Michael Robb Mathias.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/10/flash-fiction-fridays-your-worst.html


----------



## 41419

Today, I have a long post covering crowdfunding sites like Kickstarter, and how indie authors can use it to take advance orders for their books, generate buzz, and turn a profit _before_ they even release the book. I also give an update on my own crowdfunding project, and give a list of resources to help you plan your own project.


----------



## JoshuaPSimon

I continued a series of posts about "What makes a great story?" Today's post covered characters.

http://bit.ly/u0CxqZ

Let me know what you think.


----------



## jabeard

Mr. Beard's Regency Tour Day 6: Classy Bloodsuckers and the Modern Prometheus, Two Pillars of Horror Birthed in the Regency


----------



## PhoenixS

Today on my writing-related blog:

Has the value of content changed or just the way income is distributed? Another look at ebook pricing: "Why the Value of Content Won't Win a Price Debate".

This week on Confessions of an Animal Junkie :

Monday: Picture Day! Armadillos, coyotes, goldenrod and more - life around the farm.








Wednesday: Guest post about Lady, a Mastiff rescue, and her profound effect on her foster/owner mom.








Friday: A new installment of my Vet Tech Tales, soon to be an ebook release near you.


----------



## Zander Schloss

Today's post: "Variety is the Spice of Life" (part of an ongoing tribute to indie books and indie authors)


----------



## CollinKelley

I've had a remarkable last couple of days publicity wise: An article in Huffington Post, a new interview in The Georgia Voice and my poem won the Goodreads contest. You can read more here:

http://collinkelley.blogspot.com/2011/10/huffington-post-goodreads-and-more.html


----------



## Keith Brooke

Just posted about my fantasy novel, _Lord of Stone_: some notes on its background, including its first indie publication way back before the term was established, and how this led to it being picked up for commercial publication. Oh, and an extract.

http://keithbrooke.wordpress.com/2011/10/29/lord-of-stone-an-extract-from-keith-brookes-fantasy-novel/


----------



## W.W.

NaNo! I just now decided what to write next month! Please tell me I'm not the only one.

http://wordwrestlerwrites.wordpress.com/2011/10/29/too-many-ideas-what-to-write-next/


----------



## Simon Haynes

I have a guest interview up on Savvy Self-publishing
http://www.savvyselfpublishing.com/interviews/self-publishing-in-australia-with-simon-haynes

And as a bonus there's a response from an ebook celebrity ;-)


----------



## Patty Jansen

Post on a dilemma: when to trunk a story

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2011/10/30/to-trunk-or-not-to-trunk-that-is-the-question/


----------



## tim290280

The industry sales figures are in for the year to date. Ebooks have climbed from 7 to 18% in 12 months!!

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/10/book-sales-told-ya.html


----------



## cecilia_writer

I used the 'extra hour' we have today because of switching back to Greenwich Mean Time overnight, to upload a whole Hallowe'en short story to my Cecilia Peartree blog which is at:
http://ceciliapeartree.wordpress.com
In keeping with the general cosiness of my murder mystery series, this story is *not at all scary*!


----------



## samanthawarren

Attack of the Itty Bitty Kitty!
http://www.samantha-warren.com


----------



## Adriana Ryan

Vicki Batman dishes on what it takes to write scintillating short stories and her publishing process: http://tinyurl.com/449dmlm


----------



## 41419

On my new site SouthAmericana.com I have an excellent guest post from Danish writer Christopher Marcus on the epic struggle to haul a steamship across the Andes in the 1860s.

*Over The Andes In 2,766 Pieces*
http://southamericana.com/2011/10/30/over-the-andes-in-2766-pieces-%E2%80%93-guest-post-by-christopher-marcus/


----------



## jamesmonaghan

A week in review, my thoughts on writing, publishing and the books I've read this week

http://mirrormaskfiction.com/2011/10/30/week-in-review---23rd-to-29th-october-2011/


----------



## Victoria J

One of my favorite recent pastimes - looking for information about the upcoming Hobbit films: http://pencilword.blogspot.com/


----------



## JFHilborne

When do you stop editing?

http://jfhilborne.wordpress.com/


----------



## Ursula Grey

My latest post ~ Have you read a good book lately? Looking for recommendations for talented new or old authors, both ebook and print. http://ursulagrey.wordpress.com/


----------



## Lisa_Follett

I just created my blog. It is in its' infancy. Two posts! http://www.lisafollett.blogspot.com


----------



## shel

YA author Shana Norris stops on Music Monday to talk playlists and the theme song for her soon to be released novel, _Surfacing_. 
http://sheldelisle.wordpress.com/2011/10/31/music-monday-with-author-shana-norris/


----------



## 41419

Today I have a guest post from indie bestseller Cheryl Shireman about the kindness of strangers. She also announces an exciting collaborative project: an anthology of stories from 25 new, up-and-coming, and bestselling women writers (including a forward from indie trailblazer Karen McQuestion). And the best bit? All the proceeds go to a breast cancer research charity.


----------



## lewaters

Check out pics from my Halloween party and read another sample chapter from my novel!

http://laurenwaters.net/2011/10/31/trick-or-treat/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

In my writing blog, I announced that I decided to put the Kindle and Nook versions of my 2009 NaNoWriMo novel on sale for 99 cents during NaNoWriMo 2011. I also mentioned the idea of sponsoring me by donating to the Office of Letters and Light. I've had some pretty generous donors in the past, so hopefully I get another sponsor or two this year.
http://bit.ly/txbfwf


----------



## R. Doug

Another photo-travelogue: Across the Bay from St. Tropez-Port Grimaud


----------



## tim290280

My NaNoWriMo campaign has started for the year with 1771 words today. Blog post here: http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/11/nanowrimo-2011-day-1.html


----------



## bnapier

To wrap up the month of October, I share some honest moment from movies and books that legitimately scared me:

www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com


----------



## xandy3

Relationships are a lot like books. http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2011/11/01/relationships-books-life-imitating-art/


----------



## Gregory Lynn

I just wrote a little something about letting words get in the way of the story: http://tftmm.wordpress.com/2011/11/01/dont-let-words-get-in-the-way/



> Words are cool. Words are awesome. But words aren't the point. The story is the point. The words need to serve the story or they need to get themselves the eff out.


----------



## W.W.

An interview with me on Shana Norris's blog. Find out about a giveaway of Venture Untamed, what inspired the story, and more.

http://wordwrestlerwrites.wordpress.com/2011/11/01/r-h-russell-interview-on-shana-norriss-blog/


----------



## harpwriter

I had a giveaway (should have posted here but was running 16+ hours a day trying to keep up), during which I posted a story about the vampire of Melrose Abbey in Scotland http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/10/spooktacular-giveaway-and-vampire-of.html

Today I posted a quick update on the status of _The Minstrel Boy,_ with a picture of the new cover, and a picture of a skateboarder reading _Blue Bells of Scotland._


----------



## barbarasissel

When life gives you lemons, I have a remedy! Not lemonade either.  Read the post here.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I just posted the winner of a free copy of Enchanted Heart. Congrats Jean!

http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com


----------



## Andre Jute

The wolves of the tundra: how I used the geography, flora and fauna of Alaska as a character in my prize-winning novel IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth. Article written on hand of the 5-star review of IDITAROD by Katie W. Stewart.

"On the 'character' of the landscape: avoiding the pathetic fallacy" on my blog Kissing the Blarney:
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archi...

Readers may read this out of interest. Writers should read it because it touches on some very useful if challenging craft tools.


----------



## Andre Jute

Where does the writer strike the compromise in action between a full understanding of every event by the reader and a sense of realism which requires that pace be accelerated in action, i.e. that description be shortened?

"The stopwatch and the nature of action"
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2191

An article written on hand of a point raised in the 5-star review by Katie W. Stewart of my prize-winning novel IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth.


----------



## Simon Haynes

I've been blogging about generating print-ready PDFs using yWriter, and yesterday I posted a couple of paragraphs from my current Nanowrimo effort.

http://halspacejock.blogspot.com/


----------



## R. Doug

The recent Day of the Dead celebration in Old Mesilla: Dia de los Muertos


----------



## lewaters

Help! I'm suffering from shiny ball syndrome...

http://laurenwaters.net/2011/11/02/shiny-ball-syndrome/


----------



## CraigInOregon

Finally the tale can be told: How Stephen King Saved My Life!

http://www.craig-hansen.com/2011/11/02/how-stephen-king-saved-my-life/


----------



## 41419

My weekly column for IndieReader looks at the Kindle genre bestseller lists and sees big problems ahead for large publishers.


----------



## 39179

I've released "Schism" upon the world!

http://andrewbiss.blogspot.com/


----------



## 13500

^^Congratulations, Andrew. I wish you much success.^^

A friend of my blog, Stephanie Haddad, has released a new book. I wrote a little piece on it.

http://tinyurl.com/3l8xalx


----------



## xandy3

Today's poem. _When the Dust Clears_

http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2011/11/02/when-the-dust-clears-wip/


----------



## Guest

Hosting a guest post by Ty Johnson today, as part of his launch tour for Ghosts of the Asylum:

Fandom and Genre


----------



## Grace Elliot

If you are preparing for some November 5th firework fun, then you will enjoy my latest blog post:
"Remember, remember, the Fifth of November."
It looks at the history of some of the most successful political spin of all time. 
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/11/remember-remember-fifth-of-november.html
Enjoy!


----------



## 39179

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> ^^Congratulations, Andrew. I wish you much success.^^
> 
> A friend of my blog, Stephanie Haddad, has released a new book. I wrote a little piece on it.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/3l8xalx


Thanks so much, Karen!


----------



## arodera

Yes, today I wrote a new post on my blog. I talk about my first novel on Amazon and its modest success in reaching the number ! in bestsellers ranking of its category: police procedural in Spanish.

I also talked about the digital revolution, which is slowly reaching Europe from USA. And also talk about, of course, the next release of another book on Amazon, an adventure story and mystery that was my first work, entitled "The Enigma of the conquered."

http://vivenciasdeunescritornovel.blogspot.com/

Regards.


----------



## jabeard

The Age of Tranquility and Peace, Heian Japan #6: Shinto, the Way of the Gods


----------



## Patty Jansen

I have a short story give-away on my blog:

http://pattyjansen.com/?p=828


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

I posted a review for Kathleen Valentine's _The Crazy Old Lady in the Attic_. Short version - it rocks, 5 stars 

http://www.jasonga.com/book-review-the-crazy-old-lady-in-the-attic-469.html


----------



## James Everington

I had a recent competition for readers to nominate their favourite horror short stories of all time; I thought it would be fun to collate all the stories suggested into one mammoth list. If this was a real anthology it would be brilliant; my readers obviously have taste!

And Aaron Polson, who somethings hangs around here, is in some very good company:

http://jameseverington.blogspot.com/2011/11/scattershot-writing-horror-anthology-as.html

James


----------



## Lyndawrites

New blog post on the joys of passwords

http://writeanglesbylynda.blogspot.com


----------



## Iain Edward Henn

My blog, 'Confessions Of A Story Junkie,' is pretty much just that - ramblings about books, authors, storytelling, film, music. My most recent blog reflects on one of thr great singer/storysong writers - Harry Chapin - many of whose songs are like mini movies or short stories that keep you coming back for more.
Hope to see you at - http://iain-edward-henn.blogspot.com


----------



## samanthawarren

Guilty Pleasures: Cheesy Movies and why Tank Girl is epically cheesetastic! 
http://www.samantha-warren.com/


----------



## John H. Carroll

I've been trying to figure out how to find my books on iTunes. Once I did, I wrote it down. It's excellent for other authors who have books there too. http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2011/11/how-to-find-your-books-internationally.html


----------



## tsharp

Week 3 of my writing course is covered in my latest blog post - http://tssharp.wordpress.com/


----------



## Judi Coltman

The Susan Boyle Syndrome
http://www.jcoltman.blogspot.com


----------



## CollinKelley

I interviewed Will Kenyon, who has two short story collections out now via Kindle.

http://collinkelley.blogspot.com/2011/11/five-questions-for-will-kenyon.html


----------



## BJ Whittington

I have a new blog, and not a lot of experience with blogging (read ZERO). I began 'character interviews' - I do a mock interview with different characters from my novel.

http://bjwhittington.com/blog/

Would really appreciate it if some of you would comment on the blog?


----------



## 41419

The monthly AAP figures for August are out. While they show the same trends we have seen all year (collapse in print, surge in digital), it's becoming clear now that the lost revenue from print is NOT being replaced by the increase in digital. What's happening? Well, in short, readers are going indie in huge numbers.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I recently posted an interview with Laura Vosika, author of the Blue Bells of Scotland, trombonist, and all-around amazing person.

I also had some things to say about Pete Townshend and other balding people (yes, that means you, Jay-Z). I neglected to delve into the fascinating topic of bald equivalency in fruits and vegetables (ie., grapes, watermelons, hard squash, etc).


----------



## barbarasissel

There are so many ways to tell a story and this one is filled with such courage, not to mention beauty, I had to share it! To read it is to be inspired!


----------



## tim290280

NaNoWriMo update - I passed 6000 words today. I had been wanting to get some sizable chunks done to make up for some weddings and travel.
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/11/nanowrimo-2011-day-4.html


----------



## Juliette Sobanet

Writing about snow and sparkly heels and my wild ride to publication on my blog Chocolate for Writers:

http://www.juliettesobanet.com/


----------



## jamesmonaghan

Nanowrimo update + announcing a guest blog spot from our very own Eric Zawadzki:

http://mirrormaskfiction.com/2011/11/04/nanowrimo-day-3-and-a-guest-post/


----------



## R. Doug

Canyon de Chelly, with photos: http://networkedblogs.com/pseUZ


----------



## 41419

I got graphs! I got charts! Here is October's sales report. Another relatively slow month for me, but I have some exciting projects in the works. And, seeing as it's exactly six months since I started self-publishing, I have a review of this whole crazy adventure. As always, for those who don't enjoy such grubby talk, I have some interesting alternative reading.


----------



## 13500

It's Flash Fiction Fridays today on Bibliophilic Blather. Please stop by for a short read on a topic I am sure you are very familiar with.

http://tinyurl.com/3fyjtl7


----------



## lewaters

Book description up on the sequel to Infinite Sacrifice.

http://laurenwaters.net/2011/11/04/allow-me-to-introduce-the-sequel-to-infinite-sacrifice/


----------



## RGPorter

I post what I can, most of it can be just my random thoughts. Most recent 2 are about how magic is described in books/movies. I also have an interview up on another great Indie author. 

www.rgporter.blogspot.com


----------



## neciaphoenix

I've been posting nano snips over on my blog raw, raw writing.

http://neciaphoenix.com/?page_id=143


----------



## KatieKlein

October Sales Numbers: http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/11/october-sales-numbers.html


----------



## HAParker321

gone said:


> I'd have to have a blog first. Still trying to decide what to blog about.


You got plenty of stuff to blog about as a writer. Check out the posts I make over here: http://theresurrectionseries.wordpress.com/


----------



## jamesmonaghan

I've posted about Terry Brooks' making one of his short stories available for the Kindle, all of the proceeds going towards helping his webmaster, Shawn Speakman who is struggling with cancer. This is a really good cause, I hope you will click over to Terry's website and purchase a copy!

http://mirrormaskfiction.com/2011/11/04/terry-brooks-imaginary-friends-available-for-a-good-cause/


----------



## Heather Ross

Interview with illustrated fiction author Joe Chiappetta on why he chose the genre, formatting and other advice.

Thanks Joe!

http://heatherross.net/2011/11/joechiappetta/


----------



## Zander Schloss

Indie Author Secrets Revealed: "10 Things Readers May Not Know About Indie Authors"


----------



## jamesmonaghan

A guest post on Concept Albums and the Novel by Erick Zawadzki:

http://mirrormaskfiction.com/2011/11/05/65/


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Writer Howard McEwen has just guest posted on my blog about Magnificent Ambersons author, Booth Tarkington:
http://ereader-freebies.blogspot.com/2011/11/why-you-should-read-booth-tarkington.html


----------



## tim290280

John Lennon's comment on life. Follows on from my previous post about schools stifling creativity (Sir Ken Robinson).

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/11/creativity-again.html


----------



## Benjamin A.

An announcement about taking books for review earlier today (yesterday technically, considering the time, but I haven't slept yet, so today...), tomorrow brings an update on my ebook series, and the day after an article on submitting books to reviewers.

http://magicjarpublishing.blogspot.com/


----------



## AithneJarretta

Admit to being happy with my new blog layout. It took me forever to change from the old one. (I'm not tech savvy 

Posted a #SampleSunday excerpt:

http://aithne-jarretta.blogspot.com/2011/11/sample-sunday-for-twitter-fans.html

But this video of starlings is truly awesome so I shared it with my Twitter followers the other day.Check it out:

http://aithne-jarretta.blogspot.com/2011/11/murmuration-one-of-mother-natures.html

~Aithne
@AithneJarretta


----------



## tim290280

Book review of LA Larkin's eco-thriller The Genesis Flaw.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/11/book-review-genesis-flaw-la-larkin.html


----------



## FrankZubek

News about the upcoming e-book, Kindle All Stars is on my blog
www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/


----------



## Guest

Stumble in my NaNoWriMo progress, and photo of my carotid artery iv line-- plus a video, cuz I care. LOL

http://christineolinger.blogspot.com/2011/11/nanowrimo-slooow.html


----------



## EC Sheedy

I would love to see more readers participate in the E book world by writing reviews--if they feel inclined. 

I blogged about it here: Writer and Reader, Sharing the Power of E http://penwarriors.com/


----------



## R. Doug

A little baking demonstration on how to make baguettes the easy way: It's in the Bag(uette)


----------



## tsharp

I post a new blog each week, covering the latest Creative Writing class I've attended. I noticed that since I started to do this regularly, I've been getting a lot more traffic. This makes sense, as before I was posting erratically, and only ever got a handful of hits, but regular posts on a similar subject seems to be bringing a lot more views.

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/


----------



## lewaters

Check out my list of great indie book reviewers:

http://laurenwaters.net/2011/11/07/book-reviewers/


----------



## aaronpolson

Today, I discuss the mechanics of storytelling with Dr. Phibes:

What the Abominable Dr. Phibes Taught Me about Storytelling


----------



## Pamela Davis

Today I'm back to my blog after a month's hiatus announcing my second book to be published!
themindofpam.com


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I manage about one post a week (much more consistent than in the past). This week I briefly discuss the re-release of _Journey to Yandol, and other stories_ in paperback form.

http://bit.ly/s0hiCK


----------



## KCHawkings

The latest in my blog's Girl Crush series featuring a guest post from another KB member, Italiahaircolor:

http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/11/girl-crush-monday-stephenie-meyer.html


----------



## Shana Norris

I'm behind.  On Friday, I posted an interview with Shel Delisle about her ebook Dolphin Girl and her decision to self-publish: http://www.shananorris.com/2011/11/interview-with-author-shel-delisle/

Today, I'm blogging about NaNoWriMo: http://www.shananorris.com/2011/11/nanowrimo-4/


----------



## vekelly1

Yes!! www.itsoktosay.com I just completed my vision board not too long ago and I'm feeling wonderful!!


----------



## 13500

Here is my guest post on the Adopt an Indie month blog.

http://adoptanindie.bookbagsandcatnaps.com/2011/11/i-was-an-indie-snob/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I ramble on about being superstitious: "Momento Mori," Says the Little Voice in My Head


----------



## jayreddy publisher

Today I posted an interview with Outskirts Press CEO, Brent Sampson, and an interview with Authors on the Cheap here: http://hobbesendpublishing.com/news/.


----------



## theraven

I just posted a review of Conception - Book 1 in the Future Savior series by Jennifer Hartz. The reviews I write only focus on the heroine. 
http://theselfrescueprincess.wordpress.com/2011/11/07/srp-review-conception-by-jennifer-hartz-book-1-in-future-savior-series/


----------



## jabeard

Magical Mondays #7: Courtship's for losers, just use a spell: Ancient Greek Love Magic


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

*Everyone knew something bad was going to happen* Amy Lake, 38, was a popular kindergarten teacher at the Ridge View Community School in Dexter, Maine. A bright woman and the loving mother of two children, she had been valedictorian of her 1991 Dexter Regional High School Class. But her relationship with her husband had taken a dark turn.

In June 2010, Steven Lake took Amy and their two children, Monica and Coty, into a bedroom while armed with a handgun. Amy did everything right, but ...

READ MORE at http://darkdeeds.susanfleet.com/blog_1.php


----------



## samanthawarren

Recipe for a Hero--and Other Character Lessons From Stargate: A guest post by Janelle Madigan

http://www.samantha-warren.com/2011/11/guest-post-recipe-for-heroand-other.html


----------



## R. Doug

Review of Captain America: The First Avenger


----------



## 13500

Want to start your own classics book club? I have some ideas in my new blog post.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/11/read-along-with-bibliophiles.html


----------



## Seanathin23

I just did a quick week one, NaNo update.

http://seanswritingadventure.blogspot.com/


----------



## 41419

Kobo has been purchased by a Japanese e-commerce giant with significant operations all over the world. Make no mistake, Kobo is now a serious player. I analyze what this means for the international market and for self-publishers, and why foreign markets are much bigger than they look.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I offer my Sampler book fee, even if Amazon won't: If Amazon Won't Give It Away, I Will!!!


----------



## Aris Whittier

I just posted a really FUN interview I just did as well as my LOVE of Egg Nog 

http://awhittier.blogspot.com/


----------



## JoshuaPSimon

I've recently started a series of posts about my writing process.

Today's post covered Outlining.

http://bit.ly/sh9CpL


----------



## jabeard

Magical tattoos and parental legacy: An interview with YA paranormal author Wanita May


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Today I share my story "Indie Publishing - The Adventure of a Lifetime" with author Chicki Brown on her blog. Please stop by and join the discussion. http://bit.ly/uGQ0vx

Pamela


----------



## Gabriela Popa

A - by now classic - flash fiction by Franz Kafka (I must have an obsession with him or something- don't tell my husband) - but more true than ever. It's entitled "Before the Law" and if you don't know it, it's worth taking the five minutes to read it... 

http://therighttopublish.blogspot.com/

Gabriela


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Because my two mysteries focus on white-collar crime and the subject interests me a lot, I've been writing a weekly white-collar crime blog for about 3 years. My latest blog discusses seniors at risk of identity theft, particularly if they're living in retirement centers or receiving homecare. You can find it at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!


----------



## Patty Jansen

I posted an image I made of one of my characters, and waffled a bit about him:

http://pattyjansen.com/?p=834


----------



## tim290280

Another NaNoWriMo update. I'm on target so far, just need to few more verbs to get me through.

Blogged about it here:
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/11/nanowrimo-2011-day-10-writing-is.html


----------



## arodera

I've just published a new post on my blog. It held two important details for me: the third anniversary of the blog and the release of a new novel on Amazon. My blog is written in Spanish, but if you want to read it, the link is the next.

http://vivenciasdeunescritornovel.blogspot.com/2011/11/el-enigma-de-los-vencidos-disponible-en.html

Thanks and best regards.


----------



## Michael Parker

I spoke of my sadness at hearing of the Red Arrow pilot being killed and the joy of seeing my blog views go up on Goodreads. Sadness & Joy I called it. See the full story at www.michaeljparker.com


----------



## Grace Elliot

My latest blog post is titled "Walking Eagle...and other Toilet Humour."

It features a story about the British ex-Prime Minister Tony Blair, and some native Indian humour. 
Follow the link here to read the post (it should make you smile!)
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/11/walking-eagleand-other-toilet-humour.html

Thank you,
Grace x


----------



## Pamela Davis

Today's blog post is about losing power in the winter storm of October and other news.
themindofpam.com


----------



## Larissa

I recently guest posted on Melissa's Eclectic's Bookshelf about a shortcut from going from normal life to writing full time. Check it out here: http://melissaseclecticbookshelf.blogspot.com/2011/11/guest-post-larissa-hinton-author-of.html

Additionally, I posted a review of Wither by Lauren DeStefano. Check it out here: http://teacherwritebookaholicohmy.blogspot.com/2011/11/wither-by-lauren-destefano.


----------



## tsharp

Today's blog is about last night's creative writing course - creating a detailed biography for your protagonist and avoiding distractions when trying to get the words down!

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2011/11/10/creative-writing-course-week-4/


----------



## RedTash

Today, Playing with the Fire, and will Amazon "get it" where video testimonies are concerned? http://lesleatash.com/post/12599560577/delivery-estimate-nov-21-nov-29-its-become-a

Also, Blogging about Nanowrimo, and unpacking backstory. http://redtash.com/post/12598524703/nanowrimo-day-10-i-realized-today-i-really


----------



## Al Schneider

I've had a lot of greeat articles posted to Indie Book Lounge the last few weeks. The most recent is The Undiscussed Promotional Powerhouse by Francis W. Porretto. It can be found on the front page this week.

We also have a new Featured Book, Covert Dreams. Check it out!


----------



## barbarasissel

I read a really good debut novel, Life Without Summer: A Novel by Lynne Griffin  Come read my review. I was sure when I picked up this book, I knew what it was about, but I was surprised and intrigued.


----------



## JMJeffries

http://jmjeffries.com/2011/11/11/what-are-we-reading/

No matter how hard I try to do at least one a week, it ends up being more like one a month. But I did get one done for November. Please take a look.


----------



## Victoria J

I posted the interactive book cover over at GalleyCat on my blog. It's so cool, I just love it.

http://pencilword.blogspot.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Traditional Swiss Raclette and how to serve it.


----------



## lewaters

11.11.11 is finally here! My book, Infinite Sacrifice, is now available and I'm hosting a $20 Amazon gift card giveaway!

http://laurenwaters.net/2011/11/11/11-1 ... -giveaway/


----------



## 13500

^^Congrats! I wish you much success.^^

It's Flash Fiction Fridays on Bibliophilic Blather. Please stop by for a great, quick read.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/11/flash-fiction-fridays-more-musings.html


----------



## Glen Krisch

Building Dreams Out of Candy Bars: small amounts of money can add up in more ways than one.

http://glenkrisch.wordpress.com/2011/11/11/building-dreams-out-of-candy-bars/


----------



## Carolyn_Arnold

FBI Thriller ELEVEN is here! http://sassy3421.blogspot.com/2011/11/fbi-thriller-eleven-is-here.html

A blog post showcasing my latest release.


----------



## jabeard

Mr. Beard's Regency Tour Day 8: Brooding Heroes and what does Lord Byron have in common with modern rappers?


----------



## Eric Zawadzki

Guest blog post today from dystopian YA sci-fi author Chrystalla Thoma about why she reads and writes YA books:

http://bit.ly/w4fbrt


----------



## Ian Fraser

Posted something of a ramble to my blog titled 'Victims in Writing.'
http://frasersrazor.wordpress.com/


----------



## Nancy Fulda

My story from _Asimov's_ has sparked a hefty debate about whether it's fair to perpetuate romantic notions that autistic children are really misunderstood savants. I don't know the answer to that question, but I couldn't resist writing a blog entry that addresses whether the perceived scientific inaccuracies in the story really were inaccurate. 

Autism, Evolution, and Whether or Not Glass Really Flows


----------



## William Meikle

Exciting news about a shiny limited edition hardcover release of CARNACKI: HEAVEN AND HELL
http://williammeikle.com/wp/

Plus have added RSS feeds and email feeds for anyone wanting to syndicate it.


----------



## S.A. Reid

Reviews of my new book, _Something Different_:

http://stephanieabbott.blogspot.com/2011/11/writing-as-sa-reid.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

A guest blog from my buddy Ray on the death of a mutual friend: A Veteran Dies on Veteran's Day


----------



## Millard

This isn't recent, per se, but I think it went up since the last time I was posting here.

This is the culmination of a project I spent this summer doing. Essentially, I went to the beach a lot, like a surf-hobo, and people-watched, then I wrote about what I saw.

The Beach Diaries 2011 - http://franticplanet.wordpress.com/2011/09/07/the-beach-diaries-2011/


----------



## Zander Schloss

I just thanked some journalists for positive press coverage.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"Kim Kardashian...Heartbreak or Scam?" My take might surprise you.  http://bit.ly/qDumsp

Pamela


----------



## CosmicHerb

A few thoughts on what has happened to Remembrance Day.

http://fatandfurious.blogspot.com/2011/11/lest-we-forgetbut-what-happened-to.html


----------



## JMJeffries

Pamela Kay Noble Brown said:


> "Kim Kardashian...Heartbreak or Scam?" My take might surprise you.  http://bit.ly/qDumsp
> 
> Pamela


Read you blog and I agree with you.


----------



## tim290280

Door-to-door religion gave me an idea for book marketing. 

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/11/marketing-ideas-jesus-style.html


----------



## 41419

Writers of historical fiction face some unique challenges. We must “build” an authentic world as backdrop for the story, in a similar way that science fiction and fantasy writers do, except we don’t start from scratch – we have the historical record to draw from.

This, however, can be both a blessing and a millstone.


----------



## Adriana Ryan

Author Lisa Blackwood talks about her paranormal romance, Stone's Kiss. It took her 6 weeks to write 80k words. I'm so jealous.  http://wp.me/pWKAJ-4J


----------



## Pamela

I just started a Website/Blog. It was very hard to do by myself. I kept getting these polite little pop-up comments, "Would you like professional help?"

They should know that only makes writers more stubborn and determined.

Would love comments. I have two authors lined up to guest on it.

http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/index.html

Here's my blog about the Fat Wars. As in real fat, weight, dieting in the US. http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/1/post/2011/11/fat-blog.html


----------



## S.A. Reid

Musings on the Zombie-pocalypse and _The Walking Dead_...

http://stephanieabbott.blogspot.com/2011/11/zombies-self-limiting-phenomenon.html


----------



## Patty Jansen

I've been posting some of the pretty images I've made:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Another of my handgun comparison series: Ruger versus Walther-Battle of the .22 Target Pistols


----------



## 13500

Want to help jump-start the American economy? Join me today.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/11/lets-help-jump-start-economy.html


----------



## W.W.

I blogged about the cover for my upcoming release, _Venture Unleashed_, the sequel to _Venture Untamed_!

http://theventurebooks.com/2011/11/14/cover-reveal-for-venture-unleashed/


----------



## John H. Carroll

For those of you who like bad poetry. I wrote a little more than I realized when I was younger. This one is from my drive to Alaska in '94 http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2011/11/my-mountain-lake-poem.html


----------



## tim290280

I do most of my science reading in journal papers, so for a change I read a science book. This one is all about climate change and denial.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/11/book-review-climate-change-denial-heads.html


----------



## EC Sheedy

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Nathan Bransford's procrastination subforum has a popular thread just like this. It's a friendly place where your spam can be cherished and celebrated.


Every once in a while I go on a bit of mission to poke at readers--in the kindest possible way, of course --by asking them to take the time to engage with writers. Their opinion, their thoughts mean so much to us! I did it again, this time asking them to consider writing a review, clicking like buttons, or any other thing they feel like doing to support a book they enjoyed. I know readers are busy and all they want to do is read and enjoy a book, but in the age of E, it has become easier to give feedback, so every once in a while, I ask them for it. Maybe it's a dumb a** thing to do, but I did it anyway. You can find it here: WRITERS AND READERS: Sharing the power of E http://penwarriors.com/


----------



## S.A. Reid

Posted a review of my current book:

http://stephanieabbott.blogspot.com/2011/11/review-of-something-different.html


----------



## 41419

I have a superb guest post from a writer who is on the cusp of big things: Mainak Dhar. He started self-publishing in March, and last month he sold well over 6,000 books. He is on course to top that again this month, with one of his books knocking on the door of the Top 100 in the overall Kindle Store. This post really is excellent - he has some superb insights - well worth reading.


----------



## 41352

I have two guest authors today talking about themselves and their stories: Eric Zawadzki and Matthew Schick. 

http://chrystallathoma.wordpress.com/2011/11/15/guest-authors-eric-zawadzki-and-matthew-schick/


----------



## LGOULD

On http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com, I recently posted some thoughts about the "books to movies" process.


----------



## Pamela Davis

Some ideas on the importance of details. 
themindofpam.com


----------



## aaronpolson

I'm splitting my royalties to celebrate the release of In the Memory House.

Here's the details: A Shocking Contest


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I go on about the blues I go through when I finish a first draft: Post-partum Blues for Belsnickel


----------



## Victoria J

I have a new blog interview!

http://pencilword.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pamela

The wonderful author, Suzy Turner, from Portugal, is on my blog with an interview and her Ya Paranormals and ChickLit books on Amazon.

Here's the link: http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/index.html

Thanks for checking it out.

Pam


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted about an opportunity to win a copy of my early-reader children's book, _Two Boys, Two Planets_ (a physical book, not an e-book): http://bit.ly/sdhUOc


----------



## harpwriter

I posted an interview with Tallulah Grace yesterday, and today I'm taking part in a blog hop with over 300 blogs, all giving away prizes. I'm giving away a $10 gift card from amazon.com http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## 13500

I blogged about trimming the fat from your writing today.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/11/editing-for-grammarphobes-cutting-fat.html


----------



## Michelle Muto

Today, I posted about our very own L.C. Evans and her new book. If you haven't heard, Linda is battling cancer. She's also just released a new book. It'd be great if we could help spread the word.

And on Sunday, I hosted the awesome Heather Adkins who is part of Indie Chicks - 25 Women, 25 Personal Stories. All proceeds of Indie Chicks goes to the Komen foundation.

My blog: http://michellemuto.wordpress.com/


----------



## jabeard

The connection between one horror author, Martin Landau, and Haruki Murakami: An interview with horror author Peter Balaskas [URL=http://bit]http://bit.ly/sZetg6[/url]


----------



## RachelHowzell

Yes, indeedy I have. There are posts about characters as well as information about my soon-to-be-published novel No One Knows You're Here. Please stop by Writing In My Car http://writinginmycar.blogspot.com/ and say 'hey'.


----------



## samanthawarren

Warm Hands Warm Hearts is collecting winter clothing for children and adults in flood-ravaged areas. I'm donating $1 from each sale between now and December 10th. 
http://www.samantha-warren.com/2011/11/warm-hands-warm-hearts.html


----------



## JMJeffries

I have a new blog post on insane villains and why they don't make a good story better. Please stop by and leave a comment about how you feel about authors who rely too heavily on insane villains to provide conflict in a story.

www.jmjeffries.com


----------



## miss_fletcher

http://fictionfierce.blogspot.com/2011/11/demon-dark-hits-1-ibooks-uk-ca-au.html
A bit of frivolity. I just say a quick thanks to the readers that helped me reach #1 on iBooks in UK, AU and CA scifi & fantasy category.


----------



## R. Doug

Pictorial guide on how to make traditional Swiss Fondue.


----------



## lewaters

Only a few more days of my giveaway! Check it out!

http://laurenwaters.net/2011/11/16/half-full/


----------



## Patty Jansen

I've been posting images I made with various pieces of 3D software. Here is a Martian landscape:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2011/11/16/image-of-the-day-goes-to-mars/


----------



## Adriana Ryan

Why do women push so hard for success? I blogged from the perspective of a wife, mom, and writer. To Be More

Adriana


----------



## Pamela

I have a blog about the Fat Wars. As in real fat, weight, and dieting in the US.

http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/1/post/2011/11/fat-blog.html

There's also a giveaway on it site.

Pam


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I was attacked by a piece of art today, so I blogged about it and it morphed into how I fell in love with the art form in a serpentine way, because that's the way my brain works:

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/


----------



## Katie Salidas

Book Country. Self-publishers beware, there is yet another company trying to get in on the self-publishing action and make a quick buck or two off of perspective authors.


----------



## JRainey

http://t.co/5ARQK6sL "How to Have Yourself a Very Paranormal Holiday Season!" (Yes, this entry is complete and utter fluff. )


----------



## Nancy Beck

About the scam known as Book Country:

http://writerlystuff.blogspot.com/2011/11/book-country-newest-way-to-screw.html


----------



## tsharp

Fresh off the (Word)press -

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2011/11/17/creative-writing-course-week-5/

My latest blog about the creative writing course I'm attending. I ask the question 'are you a writer or a planner' when it comes to writing?


----------



## momilp

A friend of mine shoots beautiful pictures. I got inspired by one of his most recent works: here a flash fiction piece fresh from the keyboard:
http://monicalaporta.com/2011/11/17/forever/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I,as a graduate of Penn State, have my say: We are Penn State


----------



## John H. Carroll

I wrote a post about how I became a writer. It seems I've been working on it for quite a while. http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2011/11/how-i-became-writer.html


----------



## Joshua Rigley

I'm holding a special giveaway event, that is designed to help promote your blog and book. Details here: http://promoteyourebook.blogspot.com/2011/11/our-first-giveaway-event-limited-to.html

NOTE: This is limited to the first 100 people who respond, and will close tomorrow at 6:00PM EST, so make sure you hurry and get in before the doors close!


----------



## ZombieEater

I just posted my sales numbers since publishing my one book back in late January. I realize some people on this board sell that many per day, but it's good to embarrass oneself from time to time, even intentionally.

http://www.jasonthewriter.com/


----------



## tim290280

Another NaNoWriMo update. 27k and counting.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/11/nanowrimo-2011-day-18.html


----------



## Arthur Slade

Update my Ebook experiment blog...making enough to make a mortgage payment each month: http://arthurslade.blogspot.com/


----------



## FrankZubek

Several new items on my blog for the few here who follow me
For newbies who are curious? Stop by and browse around
www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/


----------



## 13500

It's Flash Fiction Fridays on my blog. Please stop by for a quickie read. If you are interested in contributing, click on the tab at the top of the blog. Thanks much.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/11/flash-fiction-friday-maddening-musings.html


----------



## 41419

Penguin has unveiled a self-publishing service – which will operate under the aegis of its online writing community Book Country – but questions are being asked about the huge fees they are charging, and the massive royalty cut that they are taking (on top of what retailers such as Amazon charge).


----------



## J Dean

Yep. Just put up a new blog. Wrote a poem and submitted it to Smashwords, entitled "The Shadow and the Sun."

http://enterthevein.wordpress.com


----------



## Katie Salidas

A Word to the Self-Published Community! A few words about the elitism of some self-published authors, and a reminder that we are all part of a larger community.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"Is Bigger Always Better?" #blog #StuartWoods #publishing (Writing doesn't have to be lengthy to be good).http://bit.ly/qDumsp

Thanks, Pamela


----------



## W.W.

I blogged about one of the settings in my tween/young teen novel, _Linked_-California's First Theater. And the first pies in California, and magic, and shipwrecks!

http://linkedthenovel.com/2011/11/18/californias-first-theater-though-it-aint-no-proper-name/


----------



## jabeard

A Wiccan, a vet, and a possessed bike. I review K.A. Jordan's paranormal romance, Swallow the Moon


----------



## jabeard

Mr. Beard's Regency Tour Day 9: Lord Byron: Luddite lover and Greek Insurgent

http://bit.ly/uliZyv


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

I like to have guests. I'm not good at posting about my personal life, feelings, etc., and can only say so much about the publishing and writing world.


----------



## Marie S

Not writing related but I posted about my rescue kitten http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.com/2011/11/growing-kitty.html


----------



## LKWatts

I have a blog where I discuss various things other writers may find useful. Today I have blogged about tips to improve your writing.

http://lkwattsconfessions.blogspot.com


----------



## AlisaC

I have a regular feature called the Friday Rant where I try to be funny about things that p*ss me off. I also try to do a YA paranormal book review once a week. Other than that, I just write about whatever I'm thinking about (a lot about my weird cats). Today I posted a blog trying to get people to send care packages to the troops in Afghanistan. My daughter's boyfriend just went there a month and a half ago, and we've already sent him three packages! I hate thinking of him cold and hungry at Christmas, so I'm trying to get people to send a care package for Christmas and telling them what to send and where to send it.


----------



## momilp

Recently, I got enterviewed twice, first by Andy Rane and then by Ashley Paternostro, and I had to share 

http://monicalaporta.com/2011/11/19/got-interviewed/


----------



## JRTomlin

I just posted a review of Tommie Lyn's second novel in her MacLachlainn Saga: Deep in the Valley.


----------



## jabeard

Did a couple of reviews this week over at Good Book Alert:

I review James Blakley mix of Marlowe and Bond, The Steel Deal.

I review K.A. Jordan's tale of a Wiccan, a wounded vet, and a haunted bike, Swallow The Moon.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

It has been a while since I posted an response. Latest entry is asking about character details. Do you prefer a lot or a little? Does it even matter? http://daniellekazemi.mywapblog.com


----------



## tim290280

Today I've posted a little bit of fun. It also goes towards my argument that quality is arbitrary.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/10/12-extremely-disappointing-facts-about.html


----------



## R. Doug

Part 1 (Part 2 will run next week) of pictures of Fall in the Chihuahuan Desert.


----------



## 13500

LC Evans' new contemporary romance is featured today on Bibliophilic Blather.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/11/looks-like-alien-love.html


----------



## 41419

I have a guest post today from a writer who is trying something very different indeed. Most of us are loathe to share our work while it is in progress for the simple reason that the first draft is often quite different from the polished, finished work.

However, one writer is sharing his book as he is writing it, and I invited him along to explain why.


----------



## aaronpolson

I'm keeping it personal. Why not on a Monday?

*Why I decided to self-publish:*

http://www.aaronpolson.net/2011/11/some-thoughts-on-going-solo-and-why-i.html

Have fun.


----------



## EGranfors

The Killing of Crazy Horse (Book Look), palaver (Word Nerd), and "Why Fence in the Sea," a poem.
http://www.eileengranfors.blogspot.com


----------



## arodera

I just published a post on my blog, where I talk about the inauguration of the new website of my latest novel and the evolution of my books in the digital market, among other topics. I write in spanish, fyi.

http://vivenciasdeunescritornovel.blogspot.com/

Best regards.


----------



## Katie Salidas

A reminder to self-published authors who are exploring the uses of Social Networking to market their work.
Social Networking Faux Pas


----------



## KatieKlein

Blog is Up! Feat. YA author Shana Norris!
http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2011/11/interview-with-shana-norris.html


----------



## PhoenixS

On my *writing-related blog*, I've been discussing my freebooking campaign with _Spoil of War_, which has gotten just over 17,000 downloads on Amazon now.


 My latest post, though, talks about the origin of the book cover I did for Jennifer Blake's *A Vision of Sugarplums*, which we're giving away *free * at the Steel Magnolia Press website (or you can purchase it for 99c at Amazon). Details in the post: http://phoenixsullivan.blogspot.com/2011/11/book-covers-and-free-gift.html

On my *animal-related blog*, my posts for the last week included:










 What one rescue org has to be thankful for this season, including pics of pups that have found forever homes: http://animaljunkie.blogspot.com/2011/11/rescue-orgs-have-much-to-be-thankful.html

A customer-service problem at the vet clinic in the latest installment of my Vet Tech Tales: http://animaljunkie.blogspot.com/2011/11/personality-cuts-both-ways.html

A mystery uncovered right in my own back pasture: http://animaljunkie.blogspot.com/2011/11/lonely-bones.html


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Author Susan Whitfield interviews me today on her blog about my latest crime thriller, DIVA. Hope you'll drop by and leave a comment!

http://susanwhitfield.blogspot.com/2011/11/susan-fleets-diva.html


----------



## SimonSmithWilson

Today I am re-visiting my popular blog "Authors, you are worth it!" it is a short blog I wrote for my fellow authors that might be suffering from writers block, slow sales or slightly negative reviews. I wanted to tell you to hang in there, don't give up because you and your story are worth it! Drop by the blog and hopefully I can give you a little inspiration.

https://hermitmaster.wordpress.com/2011/09/29/authors-you-are-worth-it/


----------



## Beth Groundwater

Hi everyone,
Fellow mystery author Ann Parker and I wrapped up our Colorado book tour last Saturday, and I'm posting a trip report and photos on my blog today and tomorrow. Read about our merry adventures and how we dealt with two snafus at:
http://bethgroundwater.blogspot.com/


----------



## JRTomlin

An interview with our very own MikeAngel (also known as David Fears) at http://jeannetomlin.blogspot.com


----------



## jabeard

The Cards Don't Quite Tell All: The History of the Tarot: http://bit.ly/sYsr6h

EDIT:

And "Live Hard, Love Hard": An interview with contemporary romance author Michelle Betham: http://riftwatcher.blogspot.com/2011/11/live-hard-love-hard-interview-with.html


----------



## tim290280

It was about time I revealed some shocking truths about my blog.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/11/10-things-you-probably-didnt-know-about.html


----------



## Pamela

Giveaway on my blog for my Kindle novels

It's here: http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/giveaway.html

Author Melissa Smith is interviewed on the Homepage. Suzy Turner is featured on the blog as well.


----------



## R. Doug

A little pre-Thanksgiving poem-Sage Advice before the Sage Dressing


----------



## 13500

Musings on the holiday season on Bibliophilic Blather today.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/11/holiday-season-begins.html

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.


----------



## kea

Is my 10-year-old daughter out of her mind? Or just a writer in the making? 
New blog post:

http://www.keaalwang.com/2011/11/the-stories-of-children.html


----------



## Adriana Ryan

My real-life experience with what I think was a ghost: http://wp.me/pWKAJ-5l Have you had one?


----------



## Grace Elliot

ROYAL PSEUDONYMS.
A new blog post with some historical trivia about royal pseudonyms PLUS some really cute cat pics!

http://bit.ly/sWms05


----------



## Ann Herrick

If parenting was easy... http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewblog.asp?AuthorID=841


----------



## lewaters

The Thanksgiving Story

http://laurenwaters.net/2011/11/23/thanksgiving-story/


----------



## JRTomlin

I posted an interview with our own MikeAngel also known as David Fears.


----------



## SBJones

Updated today about starting a Facebook page and my next writing project.
I can use some help getting fans for the Facebook page to qualify for a unique url so check it out if you can.

www.theeternalgateway.com


----------



## Sakura Reyna

Yesterday, I posted about getting my laptop fixed and I added some sketches for character designs for a new book I'm working on. Here's the link: http://www.opendiary.com/entrylist.asp?authorcode=D914741


----------



## barbarasissel

They say there are no new frontiers, but what about publishing? Doesn't the indie world qualify? I had the opportunity to talk to Other Press editor, Corinna Barsan, about it. Come and read one very smart editor's view. Publishing: It's the New Wild Wild West!


----------



## JMJeffries

announced my new book sale to Harlequin Kimani and the fact they want me to develop a series for them. So excited.

www.jmjeffries.com


----------



## Iain Edward Henn

A story junkie takes a lighthearted look at the trend of creating labels (just as we give people nicknames) for genre fiction (and a few suggestions of my own)

http://iain-edward-henn.blogspot.com

Maybe you've got some suggestions to add?


----------



## SheaMacLeod

Interview with a very special superhero AND the chance to win a book!

http://sheamacleod.wordpress.com/2011/11/23/writer-wednesday-3/


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Enchanted Heart is going to be in print and in stores (Barnes & Noble) by Christmas!

http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com


----------



## tim290280

Bookstores in trouble? Play dominoes!

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/10/in-financial-trouble-play-dominoes.html


----------



## CherieMarks

Oh yes, it's that time of year again. First, Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! Hope your holiday is oh, so delicious. Second, my top ten list is timely. If you've never experienced a Friday with the shopping masses, you don't know what you're missing. There are deals to be found, right? Well, I've only ever been once, but I can assure you that these are ten things you'll never hear while shopping on Black Friday.

http://www.cheriemarks.blogspot.com/


----------



## Marie S

Just updated mine http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.com/


----------



## kellymcclymer

I've posted about my latest experiment -- going free for about two weeks. Curious to see how long the bump effects will last now that the sale is over. Results of my First FREE Experiment


----------



## tsharp

I wrote about the 6th week of the writing course I am attending - http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2011/11/25/creative-writing-course-week-6/

I intend to write one every week following a lesson, which I thought might be hard to sustain at first, but it comes quite easily now that I'm in the routine.


----------



## Guest

A wrap up after the book launch:
http://vhfolland.blogspot.com/2011/11/after-launch.html


----------



## Pamela

Doing a Black Friday Giveaway on my blog. 10 copies of each of my novels are free.

http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/giveaway.html

I'd rather give away novels than advertise! More fun and happy people, too.


----------



## R. Doug

A Black Friday Poem


----------



## Debra Burroughs

I did a blog post last week called A Thankful Heart, it is Thanksgiving week, after all. http://www.debraburroughsbooks.com


----------



## 41419

Today, I talk briefly about world-building and PoV. I’ve chosen to write "A Storm Hits Valparaíso" in third-person omniscient, but that's not without it's pitfalls and can lead a writer to subject the reader to info-dumping on a grand scale.

I've also posted an excerpt from my upcoming release to illustrate my point.


----------



## Fatima Fayez

I brought back *Friday Reads* after several weeks of absence. I also went out and enjoyed a beautiful day with family and posted some photos of the sights.

http://www.fatimafayez.com/2011/11/friday-reads-25-nov-2011/
http://www.fatimafayez.com/2011/11/beautiful-day/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

The Magic Stored in Places I've Known


----------



## EliRey

Followers of my series have been asking for more of Sarah and Angel from Forever Mine. So yesterday I made an announcement about them that I'm very excited about!


----------



## kae

Hello everyone,
On my Mental Geysers Blog I have been posting about my Work In Progress, _Dead Heroes_. I'll be putting up excerpts starting next week. I also write a couple of book reviews each week.

Stop by. I'd love to have a comment from you.


----------



## 41419

Potosí was once the largest - and richest - city in the Americas thanks to a prodigious mine, a "thumb of silver" which produced remarkable amounts over three hundred years.

To the Indians forced to work there, and the eight million of them that perished in its bowels, it was "the mountain that eats men" and a "mouth of hell". Today, the silver is gone, and Potosí is one of the poorest cities in Latin America.

The mine is still going though, and I took a tour there in 2005.

*Potosí: The Lost City of Silver*

http://southamericana.com/2011/11/26/potosi-the-lost-city-of-silver/


----------



## Zander Schloss

My blog post today thanks those who have been participating in "Adopt an Indie" Month all this month. Plans for the next event are underway and the party picks up speed again in February 2012. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Just started one :

http://nationalserviceblog.wordpress.com

A bit thin at the moment but have to start somewhere i guess


----------



## John Dax

I just featured CHAK CHAK AND THE VALLEY OF BLOOD by KB-author Art Epstein over at my blog. Dinosaurs are awesome!

Judging a Book by Its Cover, dinosaurs and strawberry jam.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

I've cooked up some Tables for Fables as part of my mad-hack Lester Dent Pulp Plot Plan experiment.


----------



## Tonya

I'm taking a break from all the writing and stress of the season on my blog today and posting a few ways to laugh) Hope you have time to stop by and smile!
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/


----------



## tim290280

Just updated my blog with my NaNoWritMo progress. So close now.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/11/nanowrimo-2011-day-27.html


----------



## momilp

I just finished my Nanowrimo challenge and I'm happy 

http://monicalaporta.com/2011/11/27/nanowrimo-2011/


----------



## Patty Jansen

Some photos of what I did on the weekend:

http://pattyjansen.com/?p=858

(beware: features Very Large Telescopes)


----------



## FrankZubek

My short story about a man who theorizes that bad people seem to live longer lives- debuts today. 
It's called Just a Theory    Check it out!

The link is on my blog www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/


----------



## WilliamKing.me

I just sold my thousandth copy of Death's Angels on Saturday and had my first thousand ebook sales month. My thoughts on the subject!

http://www.williamking.me/2011/11/28/ebook-news/

All the best,

Bill


----------



## R. Doug

More photographs of The Anti-Winter.


----------



## tsharp

I wrote about the process of planning out the plot of my novel, confusing and rewarding as it is -

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2011/11/28/plotting-my-own-downfall/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

As I complete a novel I cannot help but wonder if I have done justice to its characters and setting: Writing About Gloucester While In Gloucester


----------



## 13500

I hate the Mondays after long weekends, don't you? I blogged about a few little things that need mentioning.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/11/miscelleny.html


----------



## JaimeRae

I try to make a conscious effort to post to my blog on a weekly basis. I'm still experimenting with it, trying to find my "nitch".


----------



## Adriana Ryan

Joylene Butler talks about her awesome thriller, Dead Witness. Persistence, the art of managing three teenage boys, and a PI for a brother all came into play! http://bit.ly/vWENDd

Adriana


----------



## 41419

A bestselling self-published novel – Sugar & Spice by writing duo Saffina Desforges – disappeared from Amazon UK 18 days ago, with no reason given to the authors. Repeated requests to KDP UK have failed to elicit an explanation, let alone a solution, costing the authors significant lost sales.


----------



## Coral Moore

I posted about my first week as a "real" author: http://www.chaosandinsanity.com/1690/thoughts-after-a-week-of-promotion/


----------



## Krista D. Ball

http://kristadball.com/2011/11/christmas-book-buying-guide/

Christmas Gift Buying Guide: What books to buy kids


----------



## arodera

In my last post published today, I talk about several important news for me: an interesting interview in a major cultural magazine online, the first review of my second novel published digitally, and the imminent landing of the Kindle Store in my country, Spain.

http://vivenciasdeunescritornovel.blogspot.com/2011/11/entrevista-en-culturamas-y-otras.html

Thanks and best regards.


----------



## SBJones

Updated today regarding the status of my second novel and possibly leveraging Kickstarter to generate pre-sales for your current or next novel.

http://www.TheEternalGateway.com


----------



## barbarasissel

Don't you wonder what goddesses have to do with organic farms? Read the answer here


----------



## John H. Carroll

I've been self-published for a year now. It's a lot of work and a lot of fun all wrapped into one. Here are the results so far: http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2011/11/self-publishing-one-year-later.html


----------



## W.W.

I blogged about what it's like to be a judo coach, welcoming new judoka onto the mat for the first time.
http://theventurebooks.com/2011/11/29/beginner-bliss/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I did a blog post, not really on NaNo yet, I still have to process that I actually did it and finished it, but on a realisation NaNo gave me. Choose your link, one is to the blogpost on Wordpress and the other on blogspot.


----------



## Marie S

Posted about my first author interview http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.com/2011/11/my-interview-at-immortality-and-beyond.html


----------



## R. Doug

Part 2 of Fall in the Chihuahuan Desert (with some really colorful photos)


----------



## 13500

I am featuring Jason Anderson's Gears of Wonderland today on my blog.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/11/steampunk-wonderland.html


----------



## tim290280

I won NaNoWriMo. Yay me, and yay everyone else who competed!

My blog on the wrap up:
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/11/nanowrimo-2011-day-30.html


----------



## Michelle Muto

Why I write - an a little appreciation

http://michellemuto.wordpress.com/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

An amusing incident on Facebook involving to of my "inspirations": Brett's Buck & How It Got Me Into Trouble


----------



## Grace Elliot

Latest blog post: Lillie's Love Nest.

What links a famous Victorian beauty with my wedding venue? 
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/11/lillies-love-nest.html


----------



## seventhspell

Latest blog post from the latest guest author, with an excerpt from her book A Dose of Reality, was Heidi Hall on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## Guest

I dedicate this blog post to Mike Angel. I swear, I recognize the problem, and I am definat....definitely working on it!


----------



## jabeard

The Age of Tranquility and Peace: Heian Japan #9: Enlightenment for the masses, Amidism


----------



## KCHawkings

I tried my hand at Vlogging. Now you can all hear how strange I sound 

http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/12/my-first-attempt-at-vlogging.html


----------



## Davidsaddy

As usual, my post was about something that's terribly lacking for many: love.

Expect a new entry in the next week!

www.alwayseighteen.com


----------



## Tonya

It's not too early to think about promoting and marketing your books in 2012!
http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/marketing-and-promoting-your-self-published-ebook-in-2012


----------



## Adriana Ryan

Being nice to yourself--something I struggle with. Perfectionism can be vastly unhealthy. http://wp.me/pWKAJ-5q


----------



## 41419

Amazon opened Kindle Stores in Spain and Italy this morning, to add to the existing stores in the US, the UK, Germany, and France.

The basic Kindle model is on sale in both countries for 99 Euro – the price difference with the US arising from 15% VAT (EU sales tax), and the lack of a subsidized, ad-supported model.


----------



## Victoria J

I just published my latest novella in the series I'm writing, _The Winter Wolves_.
http://pencilword.blogspot.com/
Yup. Shameless plug.


----------



## jabeard

I interview artist and writer John Garett about his mixed comic/prose ebook project (which he's giving away a free copy of) _How to Deal With Stupid Clowns who Don't know what the Hell they're talking about!_ bit.ly/rDQ7Zv


----------



## StephenLivingston

New post today.

The UK website kindleusersforum "kuf" has added "Kindling" to it's list of recommended books.

http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com


----------



## W.W.

My new release, _Venture Unleashed_!

http://theventurebooks.com/2011/11/30/release-day-is-here-for-venture-unleashed/


----------



## Tonya

How does Preparation H And The Tired Writer. YES! You read that right!
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/2011/12/preparation-h-and-tired-writer.html?spref=tw


----------



## mscottwriter

Today, I'm interviewing indie author Margaret Lake on her serialization project.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I posted the first chapter and the cover of my latest book:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2011/12/01/dust-rain-icefire-trilogy-book-2/


----------



## JRTomlin

I posted an interview with KB author Sarah Woodbury.


----------



## CJBranscome

Today, I blogged about a mop. It's true...cjbranscome.blogspot.com

But, recently, I blogged about the scientific reasons we can't find our own typos: http://bit.ly/rGZDeh

Right before Thanksgiving, I also posted the first chapter of the YA I'm working on: http://bit.ly/vpHMqN


----------



## Kelvin

I posted a review on the movie: Breaking Dawn Part 1. Also, I posted an interesting post on 'Behind The Chapters of LS: The Beginning' my paranormal romance novel. Feel free to take a look and leave your comments behind. If you want me to follow your blog, just leave a comment on mine as well 

Thanks

BLOG - Kelvin's World


----------



## K. Johnson-Weider

After a distracted month, back to regularly updating my blog with a battle between the Ten Commandments and the Bill of Rights!


----------



## R. Doug

The Anti-Winter Revealed


----------



## tsharp

Week 7 of my writing course is covered in this week's blog - http://tssharp.wordpress.com/


----------



## James Everington

My latest post is 'On Characters - A Rant In Two Parts'

I suspect some people will disagree somewhat with my viewpoint...

http://www.jameseverington.blogspot.com/2011/12/on-characters-rant-in-two-parts.html


----------



## 13500

KB favorite R. Doug Wicker provides a clever Poe-esaque Christmas tale today on Flash Fiction Fridays.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/12/flash-fiction-fridays-tis-season.html


----------



## Charentaise

Hi there - yes I posted every day, without fail, for 6 months and was actually very disappointed at the lack of interest/comments/likes etc. I was suspicious that it was something to do with the hosting site (Blogger) but cannot be sure. I have recently started a new blog for a different book genre on Wordpress and have had many comments and likes within hours of the first post. Very strange.

Anyway - here is my latest posting (I am now doing twice a week): http://emmacalin.blogspot.com/#axzz1fDGhs0u4

Happy posting to all my fellow bloggers.


----------



## 41419

November is a curious month, filled with strange American inventions like Thanksgiving, Black Friday, and Cyber Monday (also known as National Buy-Yourself-A-Present Day). It's also traditionally (as in since last year) when e-book sales pick up. Mine certainly did (after two down months), but there were other reasons for a spike.


----------



## arodera

Today I posted a new post on my page, talking about the latest news about my books published Amazon and other platforms, the digital revolution and my career as an indie author. It is on the following link:

http://www.armandorodera.com/llega-el-mes-de-diciembre-con-un-monton-de-novedades.html

Best regards.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

After getting over the worst of the disappointment, I posted to my blog my *7 Lessons Learned From Not Winning NaNoWriMo*.


----------



## StephenLivingston

Just posted a new piece of flash fiction on my blog.
Read it here: http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## rayhensley

Got one ^_^

*Filmmaking VS. Bookwriting*: http://tinyurl.com/7sw62ne


----------



## tim290280

Books are dead. Just kidding.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/12/books-are-dead-just-kidding.html


----------



## aaronpolson

My latest cover updates with some discussion about the role a cover (and title) play in marketing a book:

More Elective Surgery


----------



## jabeard

Luddites, the frame-breakers: A brief history of an early pro-worker/anti-automation movement that arose in Regency England: http://bit.ly/tfGWww

Why doesn't CarFax talk about ghosts? An interview with paranormal romance author K.A. Jordan about her book, Swallow the Moon: http://bit.ly/rtCpVQ


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Wrapping Up November


----------



## MicheleShriver

New month, new goals.
http://micheleshriver.wordpress.com/


----------



## LarryKahn

Posting updates on the King of Paine blog tour, http://www.larrykahn.com

Today's post links to my guest post on Live To Read, "Researching An FBI Story."


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I posted a form so that my fans can stay informed about the progress of the print version of "Enchanted Heart".

http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com


----------



## Adriana Ryan

A great middle grade fictional novel for young girls - _Guinevere: On the Eve of Legend_. Author Cheryl Carpinello discusses how she came to write it. http://wp.me/pWKAJ-5Y


----------



## JeffMariotte

Today I posted a link to a new (overwhelmingly positive, I'm happy to say) review for my horror novel _The Slab_.

http://jeff_mariotte.typepad.com/my_weblog/2011/12/new-review-for-the-slab.html


----------



## momilp

Celebrating 18 years marriage anniversary with a picture and a few words 

http://monicalaporta.com/2011/12/04/precious/


----------



## brianrowe

Just posted to my blog today! My third and final epic chapter of my Birthday trilogy is officially live!

http://mrbrianrowe.blogspot.com


----------



## Ronny K

About a month ago I started a Young Adult Fantasy website, which includes a blog (+news, book reviews, etc.). Haven't plugged it here yet, so I figured I should! Just put in a little post comparing eReaders/tablets for the holidays.

www.youngadultfantasy.com

Cheers!


----------



## R. Doug

Turning my latest writing career setback into a positive: Coming Soon-The Globe

And a couple of cover ideas I've been toying around with:


----------



## JRainey

I just posted a contest at Independent Paranormal! You can win a $25 Amazon Gift Card and save the world from zombies this holiday season. 

http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/12/very-zombie-holiday-contest-25-amazon.html


----------



## 13500

A nice review.

 [URL=http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/12/nice-review]http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/12/nice-review.html[/url]


----------



## xandy3

Be true to yourself http://wp.me/pIJeA-79


----------



## tsharp

I posted up a chunk of my first chapter from my work in progress for the internet to devour/ignore...

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2011/12/05/work-in-progress-extract/


----------



## tim290280

My latest post is a shared video series from Barry Eisler. Hope everyone enjoys his talk about publishing.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/12/barry-eisler-on-publishing.html


----------



## LarryKahn

I posted a little tribute to Thoughts In Progress, the blog hosting my guest post today, "Who Are You Chatting With?: The Dangers of Anonymous Internet Chat" http://www.larrykahn.com


----------



## seventhspell

Posted yesterday, an excerpt from guest author Caddy Rowland's book Gastien part 1 , The Cost of the Dream on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com
New excerpts from guest authors right up until Christmas.


----------



## Nick Steckel

While it's by no means a post made today, I wrote a lengthy post on my blog on the 25th of November about how I go from the beginnings of an idea to a full-blown novel.

http://nicksteckel.blogspot.com/2011/11/answer-to-question.html


----------



## kea

Just update my blog:
http://www.keaalwang.com/2011/12/no-woman-is-an-island-but-it-sure-would-be-nice-to-own-one.html

I'd be curious to know if anyone else read Enid Blyton's _Famous Five_ series as a child!


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

The first couple of posts in my series on Formatting for CreateSpace.


----------



## CrystalStarr

I posted about best laid plans and never saying never. I am not an author of ebooks so I hope my post isn't unwelcome.

www.crystalstarrblog.com


----------



## jabeard

Crystal,

This is just for links to blogs. Despite it being in the "Writers' Cafe" it certainly isn't limited to authors.

As for me:

Crashing Planes? There's an app for that: An interview with lawyer and thriller author Melissa Miller

http://riftwatcher.blogspot.com/2011/12/crashing-planes-theres-app-for-that.html


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Posted a new one about my remarkably empathetic daughter titled "He Knows You Love Him."

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2011/12/he-knows-you-love-him.html


----------



## Mel Comley

I've managed to sneak in an extra interview this week to coincide with Barbara Silkstone's new release London Broil.

Read her funny interview here. http://ow.ly/7QogB


----------



## RachelHowzell

Today, I'm talking about books changing lives. Please visit http://www.writinginmycar.blogspot.com.


----------



## Beth Groundwater

Colorado mystery author Colleen Collins visits my blog today to talk about MOM (Motive, Opportunity, Means): http://bethgroundwater.blogspot.com/

If you leave a comment or question for Colleen, you'll be entered into a contest for a free copy of her Kindle book, How Do Private Eyes Do That? Good luck to everyone!


----------



## SBJones

Updated today about uploading my second novel to Lightning Source and eagerly awaiting the proof copy. Also secured my Facebook URL as well.

http://www.TheEternalGateway.com


----------



## W.W.

I shared a time when I realized I was being a dream crusher. Teachers, parents, and coaches, please stop by and share your experience guiding others who dare to dream big!

http://theventurebooks.com/2011/12/06/dream-crusher/


----------



## theraven

I posted about and shared some pictures of Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party that I attended last year with my husband. (It was part of our 20th anniversary celebration)

http://theselfrescueprincess.wordpress.com/2011/12/06/mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party-2010/


----------



## R. Doug

Travelogue: Fredericksburg and the San Antonio River Walk (Christmas Lights).

With pictures, of course. A couple of samples:


----------



## Grace Elliot

MONUMENTAL VERTIGO!
What links my fear of heights with the Great Fire of London in 1666?
Find out by following the link:
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/12/monumental-vertigo.html
Thank you,
Grace x


----------



## kae

I posted in Mental Geysers the first excerpt of my WIP, _Dead Heroes_
http://mentalgeysers.blogspot.com/2011/12/dead-heroes-excerpt-1.html

Comments welcome.


----------



## SBJones

I uploaded my new guide on creating a eBook.

http://www.TheEternalGateway.com


----------



## barbarasissel

Should we kill a killer if he wants to die? Oregon death row volunteer and twice-convicted murderer Gary Haugen asked to be executed. He should have died on December 6th, but he didn't. Read why here.


----------



## CollinKelley

I interviewed YA author Lisa Graves (author of "Atlantis" and "Stonehenge") at my Modern Confessional blog.

http://collinkelley.blogspot.com/2011/12/five-questions-for-lisa-graves.html


----------



## samuelhawk

Every day.  Every day.

www.samueljhawk.blogspot.com


----------



## Skate

I just posted an interview with Ardyth DeBruyn, who recently e-published her latest children's novel "A School for Villains".

http://kates-scribbles.blogspot.com/2011/12/interview-with-ardyth-debruyn.html


----------



## TerryS

Today was a guest post by author Terry Persun.
http://terrycsimpson.wordpress.com/2011/12/08/terry-persun-a-few-ideas-about-why-i-write/


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Yes, I have posted recently just 2 days back. I can use some new friends/followers. If interested: Here's the link


----------



## RachelHowzell

Yes, I have. Novelist Joel Arnold posts about five books that influenced him at http:///www.writinginmycar.blogspot.com. Please visit!

Rachel


----------



## WilliamKing.me

My take on Kindle Select and where it is going.

http://www.williamking.me/2011/12/08/e-books-the-content-wars-begin/

All the best,

Bill


----------



## Larissa

I got a review and an interview recently. I'm moving on up. 

http://teacherwritebookaholicohmy.blogspot.com/2011/12/new-review-of-everblossom-and-interview.html

And I also half-reviewed Beastly.

http://teacherwritebookaholicohmy.blogspot.com/2011/12/beastly-by-alex-flinn.html


----------



## jabeard

The Age of Tranquility and Peace: Heian Japan #10: The Dark Smile of Beauty, Ohaguro

No Country Bumpkins To Save This World: An Interview with fantasy author Ronald Craft


----------



## Andre Jute

Skate said:


> I just posted an interview with Ardyth DeBruyn, who recently e-published her latest children's novel "A School for Villains".
> 
> http://kates-scribbles.blogspot.com/2011/12/interview-with-ardyth-debruyn.html


Lovely is as Lovely does. And it shines through that warm interview. With you in the house, no central heating will be required.


----------



## J Dean

I have a BOGO offer between now and December 31st.


----------



## 13500

Awesome KBer R. Doug Wicker on Flash Fiction Fridays today. Please stop by and check out this fun Spillane-like tale.

http://tinyurl.com/6sby76l


----------



## DD Graphix

New blog on Book Cover Design.

http://www.bookcoverblog.com


----------



## EliRey

Official blurb for Making You Mine the 5th in my Moreno Brothers series is up today on my blog!


----------



## W.W.

I did an interview on Shana Norris's blog about_ Linked_, the novel I wrote under the pen name Lisa Alden. Stop by and find out how a building constructed from lumber salvaged from a shipwreck inspired a story about a magic charm bracelet in historic Monterey.

http://www.shananorris.com/2011/12/interview-with-guest-author-lisa-alden/


----------



## Tonya

Do you believe in traditions? Especially during the holidays? What are yours? I would LOVE to know!!
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/2011/12/superstitious-christmas.html


----------



## PhoenixS

On my writing-publishing blog, I'm talking about KDP Select, sales in the new Euro stores, coming off free (with stats), recent promo results, and other miscellany: http://phoenixsullivan.blogspot.com/2011/12/week-in-review.html

On my *Confessions of an Animal Junkie blog*, I wrap up the first volume of _*Vet Tech Tales * _ that I'll be publishing out in a few days:
http://animaljunkie.blogspot.com/2011/12/who-else.html

And unveil the covers for Vols 1 and 2: http://animaljunkie.blogspot.com/2011/12/vet-tech-tales-sneak-peek.html


----------



## tim290280

I posted on the publisher's figures a week back and now publishing the industry figures.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/12/update-publishing-figures.html


----------



## FrankZubek

I have a link to the anthology my short story is featured in plus a little news on 2012 projects I'm working on 
www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/


----------



## seventhspell

Posted Saturday snippet. Meet the female vampire Pearl. She loves girls, money and is ruthless.
http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## 39179

Just a quickie on what I'm up to 

http://andrewbiss.blogspot.com/


----------



## Phoenix1856

My latest post was an announcement about a guest spot I did elsewhere, but mostly this month has been about the contest I am sponsoring.  Links in the top left corner of my blog for more info on the contests.  Blog link in signature.  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## jabeard

Honor is more important than power: An interview with urban fantasy writer Coral Moore: http://bit.ly/uY3M6O

Mr. Beard's Regency Tour Day 11: Not Getting Your Hands Dirty, A Proper Gentleman Defined: http://bit.ly/sy6V9m


----------



## seventhspell

Posted sample Sunday excerpt from guest author Jessica Woodward and her sexy, fun romance _Before the Midnight Bells , Once upon a Romance book one_
drop by and read it on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## lewaters

Check out my email from Santa!

http://laurenwaters.wordpress.com/2011/12/11/an-email-from-santa/


----------



## jabeard

Lonesome cowboys and . . . camels? An interview with romance author Louise Crawford

http://bit.ly/rMsmZZ


----------



## teashopgirl

I've been doing a lot of interviews about Notes to Self lately. Here's one: http://blkosiner.blogspot.com/2011/12/book-giveaway-and-author-interview_11.html


----------



## James Everington

I've posed about a new venture with three other talented authors - Penny Dreadnought:

http://jameseverington.blogspot.com/2011/12/introducing-penny-dreadnought.html










thanks
James


----------



## 41352

Interview with YA author Chloe Jacobs:

http://chrystallathoma.wordpress.com/2011/12/12/author-interview-chloe-jacobs/


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

My latest blog is just pimping my latest story a A Hound Against Hawks and Wolves, which I've made free for a few days.


----------



## Juliette Sobanet

On my blog Chocolate for Writers, I'm interviewing Karen A. Chase, author of the Bonjour 40. http://www.juliettesobanet.com/ Great post for anyone who loves Paris.


----------



## R. Doug

In run-up toward my latest release, it's _The Globe_ week at my blog. Today, the cover is revealed, and the main character describes _The Globe_:

_The Globe_ has a Cover


----------



## Andrew Ashling

My novel _A Dish Served Cold_ got an honorable mention in the category _Best LGBT Coming of Age / Young Adult_ category of the _Rainbow Awards_.

Just a short post to brag a little. Hey, I've never been on a list before. Not for one of my books, anyway. 

http://www.ximerion.com/index.php/andrews-blog/208-rainbow-awards.html


----------



## Hans Cummings

I've started a series of posts at my blog (http://hccummings.wordpress.com) chronicling the development of cover art for my upcoming YA Sci-fi novel _Zack Jackson & the Cult of Athos_. I'm working on the third installment now. I'm not sure many installments I'll have because he's still painting it. It's going to be a great-looking cover though, so I hope the story is worthy of it.


----------



## 40977

I posted a painting that I did for my friend (nicknamed Antlers) after she ran the NYC marathon: http://tmarchini.wordpress.com/2011/12/11/what-i-talk-about-when-i-talk-about-running/


----------



## KCHawkings

S.R.Johannes has a writer crush on Amanda Hocking

http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/12/girl-crush-monday-amanda-hocking.html


----------



## 13500

My blog tour starts today. It is sponsored by WOW! Women on Writing. I'm pretty excited.

http://muffin.wow-womenonwriting.com/2011/12/karen-berner-author-of-whisper-to.html


----------



## Amy Corwin

What do you do when truth is too far-fetched for your fiction?
http://amycorwin.blogspot.com/2011/12/truth-is-too-far-fetched-for-fiction.html

Come and leave your comment about your struggles with writing, or reading, fiction when no one will believe what really happens.


----------



## DD Graphix

The Awesome Power of Kerning, a new cover artist added, and what I'm looking for in cover artists to add to the BCB

http://www.bookcoverblog.com


----------



## Honey Layne

I posted an excerpt from my debut erotic romance short story, Paint Me Love.
Also, posted my 'quickie' take on romance vs. erotic romance.


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

How I Write - Naming Characters & Meaning

http://thedreyfusstrilogy.blogspot.com/2011/12/how-i-write-names-meanings.html

How and why I named 6 characters in my current WIP.


----------



## martaszemik

I posted today at http://martaszemik.blogspot.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Blogging about writing about Family Secrets


----------



## Marie S

Just an update on my books

http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.com/2011/12/free-on-amazon.html


----------



## tsharp

I wrote about the last week of this term's creative writing class - http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2011/12/13/creative-writing-course-week-8/


----------



## Kelvin

Did a blog post on fictional cities. I'll really like to hear your opinions.

Kelvin's World

Kelvin


----------



## tsharp

What kind of responses/viewing stats do people get when they blog about non-writing issues?

So far my blog has just been about me and my work as a writer, but I'm drawn to the inevitable writing about 'other stuff' trap bloggers fall into. 

I wondered if writing about something completely unrelated every now and again helps to attract new readers etc? Any experience of this?


----------



## kea

New blog entry about what attracts so many women to monsters such as a vamps and the like.
http://www.keaalwang.com/2011/12/suckers-for-tortured-monster-souls.html


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

EYEBALLS ... that's the topic of my latest crime blog DARK DEEDS: Serial Killers, Stalkers and Domestic Homicides

On December 13, 1990, police discovered the body of a woman dumped on a street in the Oak Cliff neighborhood in Dallas. Clad only in a T-shirt, the woman had been shot in the back of the head. The victim was Mary Lou Pratt, 33, a known prostitute who worked in the Oak Cliff area. Police considered the case routine until the medical examiner did the autopsy.

When Dr. Elizabeth Peacock opened one eyelid, she found that the eyeball had been removed with surgical precision. The killer had removed both eyeballs and taken them with him. http://darkdeeds.susanfleet.com/blog_1.php


----------



## Al Schneider

A few days ago we posted a new article from Francis W. Porretto: Humanizing The Alien


----------



## D.R. Erickson

I've been POE-sting about POE.

_"A dirge for her the doubly dead in that she died so young."_

 MY CLOCKWORK MUSINGS


----------



## StephenLivingston

I just put up a new post on my blog: 
http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com/
It's a new review of The Wheel of Justice.
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## W.W.

I'm over at the Workaday Reads blog today doing an interview and a giveaway of _Venture Untamed_. We're having a fun conversation in the comments about combat sports. Come join us!

http://www.workadayreads.com/2011/12/interview-rh-russell-giveaway.html


----------



## R. Doug

Second in this week's three-part series on my upcoming release. Today, Reynard Chevalier talks a little about himself and The Globe's owner.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Inspred by a post here, I blogged about why I do believe strongly in using swear words in fiction:

http://pattyjansen.com/?p=905


----------



## Mel Comley

I've got an interview with Suzanne Tyrpak on my blog to coincide with her new release.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html


----------



## 13500

It is almost Jane Austen's b-day. What is your favorite novel or movie adaptation?

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/12/happy-almost-birthday-jane-austen.html


----------



## WilliamKing.me

Yet another take on Kindle Select-- this time about the opportunity cost.

http://www.williamking.me/2011/12/14/the-cost-of-kindle-select/

All the best,

Bill


----------



## MartinGibbs

Although my blog is about my fantasy novels, I went to a concert recently and noticed I was one of the few actually watching it. So I added a rant about staring at the screen:

http://drunkardsjourney.blogspot.com/


----------



## Larissa

I posted my cover reveal for Iwishacana/Acanawishi 2! So excited! Check it out here: http://teacherwritebookaholicohmy.blogspot.com/2011/12/cover-reveal-iwishacanaacanawishi-2.html

It's so gorgeous. And you can learn how to make fabulous covers like mine.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I have posted some the printed editions published recently.
http://drdhillon.blogspot.com/


----------



## Grace Elliot

"Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the house, 
Not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse." 
Clement Clark Moore (1779 - 1863)
In the Christmas spirit I'm posting about some of the traditions surrounding Christmas Eve. 
In modern times it seems Christmas decorations go up as soon as the Halloween ones come down, but this would have been unheard of for our great-grandparents. In their day it was considered unlucky to decorate the house before Christmas Eve and a busy time was had by all putting up greenery and trimming the tree, buying in fresh food (there were no fridges or freezers!) and visiting church. The Victorians are widely attributed with the introduction of kissing under the mistletoe, but in fact the tradition dates back to the 16th century. An interesting but little known twist to the mistletoe tradition is:
"&#8230; once kissed under the mistletoe should be burnt, or those couples who kissed beneath it would be foes for the rest of the year."

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/12/twas-night-before-christmas.html


----------



## 41419

Large publishers have been speaking with unusual candor, admitting to slowing the growth of e-books to protect print sales. The latest AAP figures (again) show that new digital revenue is not replacing lost print sales.

The worrying thing for large publishers is that they are not just losing control of distribution, they are losing control of which books are being _recommended_. There is a whole new recommendation ecostructure from book blogs, Kindle reader sites, and social media that doesn't care who has published the book.


----------



## JoshuaPSimon

SEX: Does it belong in genre fiction? Come and chime in. http://bit.ly/sDBCsg


----------



## DD Graphix

Harnessing the Powah of Free Stuff on the web; My listing of some of my favorite tutorial and source sites for art, typography, backgrounds, etc.


----------



## soofy

Three posts today:

1. About my success in getting my first book on the Smashwords Premium Catalogue (which was very fast!), good for anyone thinking about using SW: http://soofyserial.blogspot.com/2011/12/smashwords-premium-distribution.html
2. The blurb for the second part of my book: http://soofyserial.blogspot.com/2011/12/amelack-somatres-blurb.html
3. The second part is now online via Smashwords and Amazon: http://soofyserial.blogspot.com/2011/12/amelack-somatres-on-smashwords.html


----------



## tim290280

It's Xmas time, and I'd like to say a few things.... 

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/12/bah-humbug.html


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

I'm sure everyone on this forum is sick of hearing about Select, but I got in a top 20 list. Even if it was only the UK _free_ Historical top 20 it was still fun. So I blogged about KDP Select . . . Fun.


----------



## xandy3

This week's poem: Beauty & the Beast

http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2011/12/15/wednesday-poetry-beauty-the-beast-wip/


----------



## jabeard

Beautiful impracticality: The court dress of aristocratic Heian women: http://bit.ly/rMk65B


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

My $0.02 on the whole Kindle Select thing...http://bit.ly/rS6yTv


----------



## Arthur Slade

I posted my November sales update: [URL=http://arthurslade.blogspot]http://arthurslade.blogspot.com/[/url] Enough to pay the mortgage two months in a row...


----------



## SusanKL

When I was working on my WIP this week, which has a ten year old boy in it, I thought how difficult it would be to have my young character doing the things I needed him to do if he were a she. Which led me to think about boys in general and as the mother of one...http://susankiernanlewis.wordpress.com/2011/12/16/as-parents-of-boys-does-the-worry-ever-end/


----------



## 13500

It's Flash Fiction Fridays on my blog today. Please stop by for a great, quick read.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/12/flash-fiction-fridays-holiday-warmth.html

Thanks and have a good weekend.


----------



## Millard

The first half of my annual Top 20 movies of the year list. Be warned, I'm a nerd, so it's in some detail.

http://franticplanet.wordpress.com/2011/12/16/my-top-20-movies-of-2011-the-list-part-1/

I've already had a couple of angry messages from people who think one of my picks outs me as a massive woman-hater.


----------



## RubyGoodnight

I blogged about a UK Erotica writer's seminar that I found while on Twitter.

http://rubygoodnight.com/


----------



## DD Graphix

A short post today on how to work effectively with drop shadows in text design

http://bookcoverblog.com/2011/12/quick-tip-drop-shadows/


----------



## seventhspell

Posted a two chapter preview of the new release The Task on the blog http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com

This sexy and romantic sequel to the urban fantasy sees the three friends and lovers engage in another more complex time travel mystery.
Answers to some questions that have appeared in previous books can be found now in this book five. A special feature lets fans chose their own ending in response to facebook requests.
Chloe loves Oliver and Chloe loves Tristan. They love her too.
She knows she is supposed to choose between them it's what society expects but she can't do it. What will she do?
Who can resist the enigmatic and immortal beautiful knight Tristan Dearing and then again who can resist falling in love with the charismatic and loving Oliver Tarrant?


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I received an email today from a guy I grew up with. He read about my Belsnickel story and sent me 2 Belsnickel stories that someone had sent to him. They involved his grandfather playing Belsnickel. They are real treasures. I posted them on my blog: Two Belsnickel Stories from My Home Town


----------



## jabeard

What the heck is a rubber of a whist? A discussion of a popular Regency England card game: [URL=http://bit.ly/tB4u8N]http://bit.ly/tB4u8N [/url]


----------



## SBJones

Updated today about the release of my second novel. Guardian.

http://www.TheEternalGateway.com


----------



## FrankZubek

An update on what I'm doing and what I'm working on

www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/


----------



## John H. Carroll

I'm introducing a book from a new author.

http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2011/12/introducing-nature-abhors-vaccum-book-1.html


----------



## Guest

Tacky holiday displays. http://christineolinger.blogspot.com/2011/12/happy-holidaze.html

Not even remotely career related. LOL


----------



## Judi Coltman

I don't write about writing but I did post about becoming a star on the Target Greatland Christmas party Stupid Customer video.
http://www.jcoltman.blogspot.com


----------



## jabeard

A dream of a huge tree inspires a fantasy: An interview with fantasy author Katie Stewart


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I got an honorable mention

http://www.ximerion.com/index.php/andrews-blog/208-rainbow-awards.html

I also finished Book IV in my _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_-series.

http://www.ximerion.com/index.php/andrews-blog/209-book-iv-of-dark-tales-of-randamor-the-recluse-is-finished-.html


----------



## DD Graphix

Cover Critique: The Breadwinners

http://bookcoverblog.com/2011/12/cover-critique-the-breadwinners/


----------



## 39179

Etta James, Cesaria Evora, and my new book cover...

http://andrewbiss.blogspot.com/


----------



## Liz Davis

I just did. I posted my self-designed book cover for my novel Tangi's Teardrops which I plan to publish in January.
http://novel-moments.blogspot.com/2011/12/big-reveal-my-self-designed-cover.html.

I'm really nervous because it's the first cover I've ever designed.


----------



## EC Sheedy

Talked about THE IRRATIONAL READER AND ZOMBIE LOVE here: http://penwarriors.com/ Not easy to combine my recent interest in zombie fiction and evoking emotion in readers.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Blogged about how having my book free for one day really helped with the rankings. Now, it is back at $2.99 and still climbing in the ranks. Last week, Enchanted Heart was somewhere around 250,000 in the ranks and today, it is at #7,560 Current Sales Rank

http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com


----------



## seventhspell

There's an excerpt from Haunted on Bourbon Street for sample Sunday from guest author Deanna Chase posted on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## Patty Jansen

This week marks my anniversary as writer. I posted some points of advice to my beginning-writer self:

http://pattyjansen.com/?p=918


----------



## RubyGoodnight

Discussed using twitter's #SinfulSunday hashtag as inspiration for erotica writers.

http://rubygoodnight.com


----------



## tim290280

Things that are difficult to say when you're drunk.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/12/in-honor-of-xmas-season.html


----------



## soofy

I just made a post called "Books that influence my writing". In it I explore three books that I love and the themes that are central to them that have some influence on my book as well as the styles of the writers. The books I talk about are Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy, Hagakure by Yamamoto Tsunetomo and Dune by Frank Herbert (I briefly mention Brave New World but it requires its own post, as I'm sure you'd agree). The post is part review, part exploration and part comparison:

http://soofyserial.blogspot.com/2011/12/books-that-have-influenced-my-writing.html

If you like this post and others before it, then I suggest following my blog to keep up to date with future posts. Thanks!


----------



## 13500

The Grammar Grinch invades Bibliophilic Blather today.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/12/editing-for-grammarphobes-public.html


----------



## Larissa

Just reviewed Persephone Prophesy by Zia Marie. Check it out here: http://teacherwritebookaholicohmy.blogspot.com/2011/12/persephone-prophecy-gift-by-zia-marie.html

The Persephone Prophecy


----------



## momilp

A friend of mine is a talented artist and he asked me if I wanted to write something inspired by one of his works. This is the result 

http://monicalaporta.com/2011/12/19/the-morning-after/


----------



## 41419

Thailand might not seem like the most obvious place to start a historical novel set in early 1800s Argentina, but it made a lot of sense in 2006.

Fast forward to 2011, and "A Storm Hits Valparaíso" is finished. A journey that has encompassed innumerable drafts, five-and-a-half years of my life, and an accidental trip around the world is finally over.

This is the story of why it took so long.


----------



## John H. Carroll

"Attack of the Sugar Plum Fairies, A Story for Demented Children" was my Christmas offering for this year. I did a blog post about writing it. http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2011/12/attack-of-sugar-plum-fairies.html


----------



## Guest

I'm running a "WW2 Memories" series on my blog.

I posted a "The British Raj" snippet for sample sunday on my personal website.


----------



## Katie Salidas

The reason I haven't been writing much lately... I just had a baby. So, I blogged about the drama surrounding my son's birth.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

Just a quick Blog with details about my stories all which will be available free over the next couple of days.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I have slowed down on blog updates.  Always wonder if blog is better or your own webpage to promote books or anything else


----------



## Joel Arnold

A blog post on how I came up with my middle-grade historical novel *Ox Cart Angel*:

http://oxcartangel.blogspot.com/2011/12/origins-of-ox-cart-angel.html


----------



## Nicki Leigh

Posted a short teaser today from The Fallen. I also decided to add a deleted scenes section to my site.

http://www.eslark.com/?p=1257


----------



## EliRey

Posted last teaser before Making You Mine (5th in The Moreno Brothers series) is released this week! Read it here!


----------



## tsharp

Endings - neat and tidy or messy but realistic?

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2011/12/20/endings-too-much-or-not-enough/


----------



## SBJones

Updated about my upcoming giveaway for Requiem and a twitter contest to win a copy of Guardian.

http://www.TheEternalGateway.com


----------



## Nick Wastnage

A trio of unusual thrillers

http://nickwastnage.blogspot.com/


----------



## Larissa

Just guest posted on I Just Wanna Sit and Here Read about how to defeat writer's block.


----------



## TiffanyTurner

Just did a book review for Otherworld Tales: Irish the Demon Slayer. It's a fantasy middle reader novel. A lot like "Stand By Me" with fairies.

http://crystalkeeper.wordpress.com/2011/12/20/an-otherworldly-adventure-for-the-young-at-heart/


----------



## Decon

I just blogged about a recent author interview I gave at University here in in Brazil. It was quite an experience, and a little different that the author interviews I have taken part in on other blog sites, with an interesting outcome that is ongoing.

DECLAN CONNER V EDGAR ALLAN POE. Interview UNIME December 2011

http://declanconner.com/2011/12/20/declan-conner-edgar-allan-poe-unime-interview/


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

My year in retrospect: http://shaunjeffrey.blogspot.com/2011/12/year-in-retrospect.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Since I've been blogging, on average twice a week for about 3 years now, and read other blogs, I posted a blog this week on just a few of my favorites that are always thought-provoking and/or entertaining. It's called Learning from Other Blogs at http://writetype.blogspot.com


----------



## JRainey

Jerry Hanel is giving away 5 copies of Death Has a Name on Indie Paranormal! Support a fellow Kindleboarder here: http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2011/12/giveaway-death-has-name-by-jerry-hanel.html


----------



## R. Doug

A couple of blogs:

You'll Adora Meteora (complete with photos)

A rare (for me) political blog entitled So Much for the Grover Norquist No-Tax Pledge


----------



## tim290280

Just finished my first Dirk Pitt adventure; Sahara.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/12/book-review-sahara-clive-cussler.html


----------



## Ian Fraser

Idly chattered about life, drugs, and my favorite Japanese TV show. http://frasersrazor.wordpress.com/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Updated my weblogs  on a roll today 
http://kiaswriting.blogspot.com/2011/12/separate-blog-for-my-serial-story-and.html
http://kiazishiru.wordpress.com/2011/12/21/separate-blog-for-my-serial-story-and-other-things/
And yes, they are blogposts about how I updated my blogs  Just so I won't make everybody lose track of it


----------



## RachelHowzell

Yes, I have!

25 Things Every Writer Should Know

AND

Five Books That Influenced Novelist Chicki Brown the Most

Please stop by http://writinginmycar.blogspot.com today!


----------



## bnapier

Lots of stuff on the blog today.  First, I offer you FREE STUFF.  Then I ask you to please sign up for my new newsletter.  And THEN I reveal the cover to a project I have been working on for 9 months.  I'd love for some KB'ers to swing by and give me your opinions on the cover.

www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Happy Solstice and Bon Hiver


----------



## Grace Elliot

Cancel Christmas!

My latest blog post is about Christmas - but with a twist! 
Visit: http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/12/cancel-christmas.html
for some historical trivia and entertainment!
Happy Christmas to you all 
Grace x


----------



## Millard

As a follow-up to my last post, here are the Top 10 Movies of 2011: http://franticplanet.wordpress.com/2011/12/20/my-top-20-movies-of-2011-the-list-part-2/


----------



## lewaters

Check out my sequel's book trailer:

http://laurenwaters.net/2011/12/22/now-showing-infinite-devotions-book-trailer/


----------



## Al Schneider

There's a new article on IBL . Any author can write a blog post / article and have it on the front page for 3+ days, along with links to ALL of their books underneath the article and it's all FREE!


----------



## Nicki Leigh

I went ahead and posted my thoughts on what not to do after you self-publish.

http://www.eslark.com/?p=1263


----------



## tim290280

Happy holidays everyone. 

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/12/happy-holidays.html


----------



## RobertMarda

I hope everyone has a wonderful holiday season full of happy memories and moments.

My recent blog post is about the dragons in the novel I am writing.

Predictably Unpredictable Infinite Experiences: Dragons

http://predictably-unpredictable-experiences.blogspot.com/2011/12/dragons.html?spref=tw


----------



## 13500

^^Good luck with your WIP, RobertMarda.^^

My holiday wish for each of you.
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/12/holiday-wishes.html


----------



## Andre Jute

After working on the series for 15 years, my protege Dakota Franklin is launching LE MANS a novel the first volume in her 13-novel series RUTHLESS TO WIN.

I coulda gone one about how proud I was, or how I will now be able to take on another young writer, but instead I thought I'd lift the veil a little on her first novel:

*Dakota Franklin has landed. "The first writer since F. Scott Fitzgerald to discover a class of people who are different from us."*

[That's a quote from the CoolMain Press reader.]

"In the lower classes some auto racers are jumped-up mechanics. But in Mallory's class you need to be a near-genius. It is not just reflexes. Great intelligence and will-power are the minimum prerequisites, and a certain disdain for the lives of others. Most of them do not believe they are mortal, that they can die. To be a champion, a racer needs to be a near-sociopath"

More info on the blog at http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/

Even more on her KindleBoard page at http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,96401.0.html

And, as usual, Cookie's Mom has a bit extra on Cookie's Book Blog at http://cookiesbookclub.blogspot.com/2011/12/introducing-dakota-franklin-plus.html


----------



## W.W.

I did a guest post today on why writing is NOT my life, at Mason Canyon's Thoughts in Progress blog.

http://www.masoncanyon.blogspot.com/2011/12/author-rh-russell-why-writing-is-not-my.html


----------



## jabeard

English Secret Agents and Sprawling Continental Espionage--Not 007, but 1812: An interview with historical fiction author, M.M. Bennetts


----------



## GM Barlean

I have posted a great author interview to my blog today!
Please check out http://ginabarlean.wordpress.com.
If you're looking for a great Young Adult author, check it out. CK Volnek is putting out her new book, *A Horse Called Trouble*.
This is your opportunity to win a free ebook!
Gina


----------



## R. Doug

Christmas Holiday Greetings: Christmas 2011


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

The usual end of year post about writing goals . . . The Writing Year . . . 2011.


----------



## KCHawkings

The first in my brand new blog series chronicling the path from conception to publication.

The self-publishing journey: The idea
http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/12/self-publishing-journey-idea.html


----------



## Guest

I posted an update yesterday actually.
http://www.mikeattebery.com


----------



## Guest

Also did an interview yesterday with Michelle Snyder. She is excellent and really supportive of other writers. Hope you find my thoughts on writing interesting and helpful:

http://whiteknightstudio.blogspot.com/p/authors-and-interviews.html


----------



## James Everington

The curse of my Christmas ghost story...

http://www.jameseverington.blogspot.com/2011/12/curse-of-my-christmas-ghost-story.html


----------



## soofy

Blurb for my third book entitled *Orphans* and a little Christmas taster!

http://soofyserial.blogspot.com/2011/12/orphans-blurb-and-taster.html


----------



## R. M. Reed

I just learned about a lovely European holiday legend that I think should become part of Christmas in America.

http://robinreed42.wordpress.com


----------



## SBJones

Updated today. My first novel is free on Amazon for 5 days and a Twitter contest to win a copy of book two.

http://theeternalgateway.blogspot.com/2011/12/requiem-is-free-for-week-and-chance-to.html


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

My recent blog post was an announcement of my newly launched Inspirational Photography & Quotes line.

http://heatherhummel.blogspot.com/2011/12/words-of-inspiration-with-visual-beauty.html


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Has a new era of crassness been ushered into politics? Congress member apologizes to First Lady Michelle Obama. I'm furious and I'm not the only one.

http://bit.ly/qDumsp

Pamela


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My weekly contribution to our shared blog, Writetype, is simply "Christmas Greetings" this week, and a personal story about one of my more memorable Christmases. http://writetype.blogpsot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## lewaters

Free to a Good Home...

http://laurenwaters.net/2011/12/27/free-to-a-good-home/


----------



## 41419

I finally released the historical novel I've been working on for five and-a-half years. It's called "" and it's set during Argentina's War of Independence from the Spanish Empire. Details here:


----------



## jabeard

Congrats on your release!

Every type of beast you can think of has a were-equivalent: The Tlingit legend of the Kushtaka, the "otter man of the land", complete with alleged sighting in 1900.


----------



## kea

New blog entry about my book giveaway! Be sure to enter!
http://www.keaalwang.com/


----------



## barbarasissel

In this wonderful collection of memoirs, women of a certain age who were conditioned to never talk about much that was personal detail with equal doses of courage, wit and candor the troubled and triumphant times of their lives. Like the memoirs themselves, the cover of this collection is a refreshing treat for the eye, but I think what is most compelling and life-renewing is the honesty of each voice and contribution, and how regardless of the nature of whatever of life's calamities were endured, in every voice there is joy. It is like having a long, worthwhile and interesting conversation with dear friends. Can it get better?  Read a full review here


----------



## Mel Comley

I have the wonderful Robert Bidinotto on my blog today.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html


----------



## hs

I posted my favorites reads of 2011: http://hswriting.blogspot.com/2011/12/favorite-reads-of-2011.html


----------



## W.W.

I blogged about how I use two of my favorite time-saving editing tools, the style sheet and the _find and replace_ feature, together to hunt down even the most elusive errors:

http://wordwrestlerwrites.wordpress.com/2011/12/27/using-the-find-and-replace-feature-as-an-editing-tool/


----------



## 39179

About my new book trailer for *The End of the World*:






Cheers!


----------



## jabeard

Royalists, the first elected parliament, and the Sword of the Apocalypse. I interview historical fiction author Katherine Ashe about her four-novel series about Simon de Monford, founder of the first parliament. A book 34 years in the making.


----------



## soofy

Post regarding uploading of my second and third books on KDP Select and the promotional 5 day free period.

http://soofyserial.blogspot.com/2011/12/amelack-somatres-orphans-on-kdp-select.html


----------



## theraven

Yesterday, I posted my third edition of my Holiday Reviews. The books I read were The Christmas Train, A Married Man's Guide to Christmas and Orphaned Hearts. 
http://theselfrescueprincess.wordpress.com/2011/12/26/srp-review-holiday-edition-iii-the-christmas-train-a-married-mans-guide-to-christmas-orphaned-hearts/


----------



## Christopher Hunter

Sure did...

http://www.christopherhunterfiction.com/ok-first-blog-on-deck.html


----------



## tim290280

My Xmas day reading:

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/12/book-review-beneath-dark-ice-by-greig.html


----------



## Guest

The Sith Witch has posted her New Year's Resolution to be...um..nicer. As well as her plan to achieve that goal.


----------



## phil1861

No, volunteered for too many guest blogging gigs all at once! Here's latest, http://therisingmuse.com/2011/12/26/philip-m-bryantwriting-militarily/


----------



## Guest

Posted a quick Happy New Year post to readers:

http://mikeattebery.com/


----------



## Kitty Fine

Yes, I recently posted an announcement for my free kindle erotica story (free till this Friday):

http://alleroticastories.com/erotica/free-erotica-story/


----------



## Liz Davis

I recently posted the first cover for my cover challenge:

http://novel-moments.blogspot.com/2011/12/cover-in-spotlight-one-true-love.html


----------



## Andre Jute

Guest post from me on Reginald Hill's creations Dalziel & Pascoe at Cookie's Book Club http://cookiesbookclub.blogspot.com/2011/12/guest-post-andre-jute-on-dalziel-pascoe.html
includes a giveaway of the year-long best-seller IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth.

And before that, probably not reported here yet, a couple of blog posts:

Dakota Franklin has landed. "The first writer since F. Scott Fitzgerald to discover a class of people who are different from us."
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2249

The Mother of All Hailstorms
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2263


----------



## seventhspell

Put up a bunch of cover reveals for second edition books on http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Today's update which links to my tutorial on rainbow cakes and my new chapter for Black Sheep
http://kiazishiru.wordpress.com/2011/12/28/update-28-december-2011/


----------



## Joseph Flynn

Today, I posted to my blog, Committing Fiction, on two issues raised by readers of my new novel, The K Street Killer: serial characters and cliffhanger endings. http://committingfiction.blogspot.com/


----------



## Larissa

Today, I posted about my writing goals for next year: http://teacherwritebookaholicohmy.blogspot.com/2011/12/writing-goals-for-2012.html


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Now that I've done it and found it not-too-troubling (although I may not have it perfected yet), I decided to document "How To Format a Children's Book for the Kindle" in my latest blog post: http://bit.ly/vMKRPs


----------



## Nick Steckel

Not necessarily a new post, but I did get a new blog domain name here: http://www.nicksteckel.com

I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I continued my Image of the Day series which deals with my forays into 3D CG art:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2011/12/28/image-of-the-day-finds-a-rare-forest-fairy/


----------



## JustinStanisic

Yup 

Once about finally finding the security to write honestly in my own voice: http://www.justinstanisic.com/2011/10/23/searching-for-the-story-algorithm-part-one/

And once about the books and articles that helped me find that security: http://www.justinstanisic.com/2011/12/14/algorithm-part-two-the-texts/

Hope these posts can be of help to any struggling writers out there. It was a long journey to find my confidence as a scribe. Places like this forum helped light my way.


----------



## Ann Herrick

Signs you are grown up: http://annherrick.blogspot.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Hmmm. I keep forgetting to post here, lately:

*The Globe-It's PUBLISHED:*










*Yes, It Does Snow in El Paso:*










_*I'm Gettin' Lazy:*_


----------



## 41419

This has been a year of massive changes. Some of the older hands say that the business has always been this way.

However, I don’t think we are simply seeing another year of flux. Instead, we are witnessing a process unfold which will revolutionize publishing forever (or at the very least, the foreseeable future).

But hey, I could be wrong, and we might all be back querying – and fawning in the comments of agents’ blogs – by March.


----------



## phil1861

Woke up thinking of coffee (who doesn't!) but I was thinking of coffee made in tin cups around coals and fire from my ACW reenacting days.

http://phillipmbryant.wordpress.com/2011/12/29/camp-coffee-civil-war-style/


----------



## JMJeffries

Made an announcement yesterday about our new story, Runaway Bride, now live exclusively on Amazon.com for only $2.99.

















Very excited. This is the first of two bride stories with more to come later.


----------



## Glen Krisch

I briefly touch on 2011, my first full year as an indie, and talk about setting the foundation for the coming year. http://glenkrisch.wordpress.com/2011/12/29/2011-setting-the-foundation/


----------



## mbatt

My most recent posting was an announcement of my first eBook, How To Have Sex If You're Not Human. I find it difficult to post often as it takes away from my writing time. http://thinkaboutwriting.blogspot.com/
One New Year's resolution will be to post more often. I enjoy writing political commentaries on my blog.


----------



## Victoria J

I have two blog interviews, one on 1000 + To Read! and one on Hydra Publications

http://pencilword.blogspot.com/


----------



## tsharp

My latest blog has an excerpt of my novel which is soon to be sent to an editor -

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2011/12/29/novel-excerpts-last-night-at-the-villa/


----------



## bnapier

To close out the year, I am sharing my Top 5 Books and Musical Discoveries list over on my blog. Swing by, see if you can pick up a suggestion or 2, and then feel free to leave your own recommendations in the comments.

http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/


----------



## Joel Arnold

Inspiration for my story "Mississippi Pearl":

http://authorjoelarnold.blogspot.com/2011/12/mississippi-pearls-and-car-biding-its.html


----------



## Kitty Fine

My latest post was an update/announcement for my free Kindle erotica story. It's still free through tonight, then back to $2.99.

http://alleroticastories.com/first-time-sex/free-kindle-erotica-losing-my-virginity-to-my-best-friends-daddy/


----------



## MindAttic

The Adventures of Bunny Bunnington - A tale for the depraved kid at heart
http://carjohnsonrocks.wordpress.com/2011/12/29/the-adventures-of-bunny-bunnington-a-tale-for-the-depraved-kid-at-heart/


----------



## TiffanyTurner

I posted a new review of an Indie Children's Picture Ebook. It's called Caterpillars Don't Check Email. It's hard to find good picture ebooks since the format is still adapting to ereaders. It's a cute little story.

http://crystalkeeper.wordpress.com/2011/12/29/caterpillars-dont-check-email-a-cutting-edge-epicture-book/


----------



## Guest

A brief yearly round-up and look back on a very busy year: a pen name, two books, four ebooks, and a lot of articles

http://vhfolland.blogspot.com


----------



## Larissa

Just reviewed Rippler by Cidney Swanson. Check it out here: http://teacherwritebookaholicohmy.blogspot.com/2011/12/rippler-by-cidney-swanson.html










I also got some reviews for my book, Everblossom and wrote about my writing goals. Check it out here: http://teacherwritebookaholicohmy.blogspot.com/2011/12/new-review-for-everblossom.html

And my writing goals here: http://teacherwritebookaholicohmy.blogspot.com/2011/12/writing-goals-for-2012.html


----------



## Incognita

I posted the information and links to my last free story of the year. (I did a free story each Friday this December, all of which were posted on Smashwords.)

http://christinepope.com/blog1/2011/12/30/final-freebie-friday-skullcrusher-mountain/


----------



## Grace Elliot

A New Year post about the New Year....and oh yes, a giveaway!

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/12/new-year-new-take-on-old-custom.html

Did you know, in the UK, New Year's Day was only declared a public holiday in 1974? 
Rich with the symbolism of the old year passing and welcoming the new, it seems right to see the New Year in - as a time for fresh starts and new resolutions. 
Be it full-blown celebration or quietly 'staying up to see the New Year' what will you be doing this year? Here are just a few of the traditions associated with New Year.

Allendale guisers. - an new take on an old custom?

The term "guiser" is likely derived from the word "disguise" and used widely in English customs, denoting people dressed up to adopt another persona.


----------



## Beth Groundwater

Should I make New Year's Resolutions? Do you? See: http://bethgroundwater.blogspot.com/


----------



## SimonSmithWilson

I posted a new blog for authors. It is part of a blog series, which will cover about 100 things. They are short and to the point. This is the first one.

http://hermitmaster.wordpress.com/2011/12/30/what-makes-you-want-to-buy-a-book/


----------



## Dakota Franklin

Grace Elliot said:


> A New Year post about the New Year....and oh yes, a giveaway!
> 
> http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/12/new-year-new-take-on-old-custom.html
> 
> Did you know, in the UK, New Year's Day was only declared a public holiday in 1974?


I always read your site with the utmost fascination, not because I think I can use the information, but because it is so eclectically trivial, I sometimes wonder if you write odd facts on floor tiles and select those you will print by cat's paw.


----------



## CollinKelley

I did a "last Friday" round up that features a call for submission for LGBTQI poets, a link to download a free copy of my mystery novel "Conquering Venus" and more

http://collinkelley.blogspot.com/2011/12/friday-notes.html

Happy New Year!


----------



## tim290280

I posted a couple of Q&A videos from the entertaining James Rollins. He answers the classic questions.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/12/james-rollins-where-do-you-get-your.html


----------



## soofy

Blurb for the penultimate volume of my epic fantasy novel!

http://soofyserial.blogspot.com/2011/12/holds-ruin-blurb.html


----------



## ericbt

I just posted today. Happy New Year!
http://ericbt.webs.com/apps/blog/show/11331598-happy-new-year-


----------



## Pamela

*Phil Torcivia - Interview on my website, An Author's Place*.

http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/index.html

He writes unsual and fun books about realtionships and dating rituals.

Thanks for looking
Pam


----------



## kea

New blog entry where, while talking about my hopes for 2012, I manage to merge paper eyelashes, American Girl dolls, albinism, Stephenie Meyer's work, and Katy Perry in one post. 
http://www.keaalwang.com/2011/12/auld-lang-syne-wishes-for-the-coming-year.html

Happy New Year, everyone! I'm wishing wonderful rankings and sales for us all!


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

Yes, I announced that WRITE FROM THE HEART is free on Kindle this weekend.

http://heatherhummel.blogspot.com/


----------



## EliRey

What A Year! and quick announcement about upcoming series! 

Happy New Years everyone!


----------



## Fatima Fayez

Happy New Year, everyone! My latest post is about general resolutions. I've settled on 12...maybe I can set a goal of accomplishing one per month? 

Wishing everyone the best for 2012! I'm hoping this will be the year I publish my first novel.

http://www.fatimafayez.com


----------



## R. Doug

In the Twilight of 2011:


----------



## RachelHowzell

I shared a discovery: Weeks ago, I stumbled upon a great blog called Myst Noir which features AA fiction writers/sleuths. No One Knows You're Here is the featured title this month. Click on over! http://writinginmycar.blogspot.com.

Rachel


----------



## Elijah Joon

New blog post for the New Year, talking about forthcoming titles, Miranda July, the end of Christopher Nolan's Batman trilogy, and some covers from the forthcoming releases:

http://elijahjoon.wordpress.com/2012/01/01/happy-new-year-forthcoming-books-in-2012/


----------



## hs

I blogged about my New Year's resolutions: http://hswriting.blogspot.com/2012/01/happy-new-year.html


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Just posted right now. Please visit and follow and I will follow you. Thanks and happy new year.
http://sandyharper.blogspot.com/


----------



## tim290280

Just reviewed an interesting novel set in South Africa, written by Deon Meyer. Well worth a read.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2012/01/book-review-thirteen-hours-deon-meyer.html


----------



## JennaAnderson

In order to try and combat the "I stink as a writer" voice inside my head, I've decided to take a new approach to writing.

Swing by and read how I compare self-publishing to selling crafts on Etsy.

http://www.jennascribbles.com/self-publishing/rethinking-writing-and-self-publishing/

Jenna


----------



## TiffanyTurner

I've been busy since I'm wrapping up my vacation today.

Got two new posts. First is the one posted today. I just finished a new author interview with children's author Charles Markee. He writes fantasy MG with Celtic lore as a basis. His book is called Otherworld Tales: Irish the Demon Slayer. Great way to start the New Year!

http://crystalkeeper.wordpress.com/2012/01/02/interview-with-charles-markee/

Plus, on Dec. 31, I posted a reflection about what is success. It's called: What is Success? Looking At What Makes Your Book Important.
http://crystalkeeper.wordpress.com/2011/12/31/what-is-success-looking-at-what-makes-your-book-important/

There's been a whole thread on success already. But it's something I've been thinking about all week. Could be start of the New Year and just the fact I go back to work tomorrow. Big reflective time of the year.


----------



## Larissa

Things have been a bit hectic today! A lot of reviews, features, and a tour right on the horizon oh my! 

Anyway, I posted my sales figures for the month of December for both of my books here: http://teacherwritebookaholicohmy.blogspot.com/2012/01/sales-report-for-everblossom-and.html


----------



## mscottwriter

I'm saying good-bye to my old friend, my office chair.


----------



## Liz Davis

I posted some book trailers. You can view them here:
http://novel-moments.blogspot.com/


----------



## tim290280

I've just posted my 2011 Awesomes. My award for entertaining reads for the year.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/12/tyson-adams-2011-book-awards-awesomes.html


----------



## Guest

About a blog hop, giveaway, and a new Smashwords widget - a nice start to 2012.

http://vhfolland.blogspot.com/2012/01/blog-hop-bookstore.html


----------



## 39179

About my latest release 

http://andrewbiss.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Why 50 is the number of 2011 and what my plans are for 2012! 
Wordpress / Blogspot


----------



## John H. Carroll

I was recently asked where my inspiration came from. This is my answer: http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2012/01/where-does-my-inspiration-come-from.html


----------



## WilliamKing.me

I've been nominated for the David Gemmell Legend Award. I blog about it here.

http://www.williamking.me/2012/01/04/david-gemmell-legend-award/

All the best,

Bill


----------



## 13500

^^Congratulations! That is awesome!^^

Today on Bibliophilic Blather: Back to Work! The deadlines for Flash Fiction Fridays is up.

I don't know if you know this or not, but my blog hosts Flash Fiction Fridays each week, in which authors of all genres contribute stories of 1,000 words or less. It is a great read and a great writing challenge. We would love it if you stopped by or joined in the fun and sent in a story.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/01/back-in-action-happy-2012.html

Here's to a productive new year for us all!


----------



## WilliamKing.me

Thanks, Karen!

All the best,

Bill


----------



## lewaters

The one thing that's improved my writing...

http://laurenwaters.wordpress.com/2012/01/04/one-thing-that-has-improved-my-writing/


----------



## Larissa

I just posted about a topic in the book Perfect Chemistry: white savior syndrome.

Check it out here: http://teacherwritebookaholicohmy.blogspot.com/2012/01/perfect-chem...


----------



## Heather Ross

I posted about how music influences and inspires my writing.

I also posted the soundtrack to my novelette, Highway 90. Not exactly a soundtrack, more like songs that inspired the story.

Edit: Sorry, forgot the link http://heatherross.net/2012/01/soundtracks-and-stories/


----------



## Marie S

I posted news of a kindle freebie 
http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.com/2012/01/free-limited-time-only.html


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

I reviewed Fire in Fiction Donald Maass most recent book on the craft of writing.


----------



## xandy3

Character Connections: Astrid Armadas http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2012/01/05/character-connections-astrid-armadas/

Wednesday Poetry: Demon http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2012/01/05/wednessday-poetry-demon/


----------



## J Dean

Just posted one on author resolutions: http://enterthevein.wordpress.com


----------



## RachelHowzell

So many true short stories in Los Angeles, and I tend to scribble them down in my l'il Moleskin when I witness them. These are stories that struck me in some way, stories that i don't want to forget and I want to share them with you. So my latest post is my first: a dead man sprawled in the street where I work...

Please pop on over to http://writinginmycar.blogspot.com/2012/01/what-i-saw.html.

Rachel


----------



## jabeard

The Secret Life of George Washington: An interview with historical fiction writer, Tim Queeney


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My review of 11-22-63: The Genius of Stephen King


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Hero or monster?

Scott Dekraai was working on a tugboat two miles off the coast of Los Angeles in 2007 when a tow line snapped, crushing a female co-worker. Scott rushed to help her, but the woman died, and Scott's leg was mangled. Some called his actions "heroic." But his marriage to Michelle Fournier Dekraai, was troubled. A month after the accident they divorced. Unable to work and in constant pain, Scott doted on his son Dominic who attended school in Seal Beach where Michelle lived.

On October 13, 2011, after a brief phone conversation with Michelle, Scott strapped on body armor and drove to Seal Beach. Dominic, age 8, was at school waiting for someone to pick him up, but Scott didn't go there. Armed with three handguns, he drove to Salon Meritage where Michelle was a hair stylist ... http://darkdeeds.susanfleet.com/blog_1.php


----------



## tim290280

Reading a few books on my week off, so another book review, this time for Robert Crais.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2012/01/book-review-sunset-express-by-robert.html


----------



## tsharp

Excerpt from my novel -
Steve gets a call from his new girlfriend, whom he has recently found out some unsavoury facts about.

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2012/01/06/novel-excerpt-kat-calls/


----------



## Glen Krisch

I talk briefly about Loss, my new novella that just went live on Amazon:
http://glenkrisch.wordpress.com/2012/01/05/loss-a-novella-now-available/
If you have any opinions about the success of novellas in the ebook era, please leave a comment.


----------



## M.S. Verish

Here's our first new post of the New Year on our new website! More to come.

Welcome to Secramore


----------



## 13500

Flash Fiction Fridays starts off the month with a poignant piece by student Brittany Pedersen.

http://tinyurl.com/6qkmxyd


----------



## lewaters

What writing phase do you get stuck in?

http://laurenwaters.net/2012/01/06/warning-quicksand/


----------



## Kitty Fine

Just announced my first erotica freebie of 2012. It's a pseudo-incest (ex-stepdaddy) start to my new diary series.

It's free now on Amazon for a few days:

http://alleroticastories.com/erotica/losing-my-virginity-to-my-daddy-diary-of-a-nymphomaniac-1/


----------



## Beth Groundwater

My DEADLY CURRENTS mystery novel is the Amazon Kindle DAILY DEAL today, available for 99 cents! See:
http://bethgroundwater.blogspot.com/2012/01/deadly-currents-daily-deal.html


----------



## Guest

An update for 2012, round up for the year start and what it's likely to bring:

http://vhfolland.blogspot.com/


----------



## winspearj

Hi All

New to this thread; I post regular nonsense at:
http://jmwinspear.wordpress.com/

Jonathan


----------



## neciaphoenix

I posted on an adjustment of 2012 goals and some pimpage for a friend who has a new ebook out http://neciaphoenix.com/?page_id=143

And happy new year!


----------



## R. Doug

My Amazon free promotional today and tomorrow for The Globe  (which is going gangbusters so far at 544 downloads and counting!).


----------



## KCHawkings

Haven't posted here for a bit...

Switched: Review and Giveaway - http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2012/01/switched-review-giveaway.html
My Most Anticipated Movies of 2012 - http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2012/01/my-most-anticipated-movies-of-2012.html
Girl-Crush Monday with Jackie Morse Kessler - http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2012/01/girl-crush-monday-jackie-morse-kessler.html
New Years Resolutions - http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/12/next-year-im-going-to.html
The Big Picture - http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/2011/12/big-picture.html


----------



## bnapier

Yes indeed.  A post all about the one remaining question I have about self-publishing.  Please feel free to swing by and chime in!

www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Now over 25 posts to my Military History blog : http://nationalserviceblog.wordpress.com


----------



## jabeard

Mr. Beard's Regency Tour Day 13: Married Over the Anvil: Gretna Green


----------



## KirbyTails

http://predictedhindsight.blogspot.com/

I started it to hopefully get some kind of reader traffic, but it's difficult for me, because my interests lie in so many different areas. So far, I've blogged about Photography, Writing, Chemistry, Television shows...I even posted a rage comic at one point. And with school starting up soon, I'll probably start posting about cool stuff I learn (because I'm taking a couple of really awesome classes next semester). However, I logged in today and saw that I had gotten 14 page views overnight, most of them for Google searching. I count that as an achievement of some sort.


----------



## theraven

I'm doing a giveaway for my inspirational romantic suspense ebook.

http://theselfrescueprincess.wordpress.com/2012/01/06/lost-then-found-giveaway-to-celebrate-1st-year/


----------



## 41419

Today I guest post on the excellent "Unusual Historicals" blog where I, well, interview myself.


----------



## seventhspell

There's a new sample up on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## Jaci Byrne

Just updated yesterday after a overly indulgent holiday period!


----------



## dwallacefleming

I recently blogged about tech. gadget distractions in the classroom. It's a very short story. I'm experimenting with some new punctuation techniques and trying to make the whole "blogging with my fiction" thing work. See the signature for link to blog. Thanks!


----------



## hs

I'm trying out the KDP Select program: http://hswriting.blogspot.com/2012/01/trying-kdp-select-numbers-plus-four.html


----------



## tim290280

My overview of TV shows around the world. Correct me if I'm wrong.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2012/01/tv-shows-from-around-world.html


----------



## WilliamKing.me

From 41 sales a month to 1500+. 6 months of sales figures for my Terrarch series with some thoughts and analysis.

http://www.williamking.me/2012/01/09/the-e-book-experiment-6-month-report/

All the best,

Bill


----------



## Mel Comley

I interviewed Lia Fairchild this week about her Amazon Encore deal.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html


----------



## Tim C. Taylor

I shared some tips on formatting books for Createspace and Lulu
http://timctaylor.wordpress.com/2012/01/07/tips-on-formatting-your-print-book-for-createspace-and-lulu-part1/


----------



## KC75

I'm terribly slack at posting on my blog of late as I'm extremely busy, but I did find to the time to post my Dr. Seuss inspired poem about author spam. http://karincox.wordpress.com/


----------



## 13500

Looking for romance flash fiction. Are you in?

http://tinyurl.com/7pk2ttk


----------



## 41419

Kids these days, eh? Always wandering around with their noses in their iPhones, up to no good.

Well, maybe not. Because lots of them are using an app called Wattpad which might just be the biggest revolution in reading you’ve never heard of.


----------



## RachelHowzell

A new "What I Saw"... an old co-worker crossed in front of me and I didn't stop him...

http://writinginmycar.blogspot.com

Stop on by!

Rachel


----------



## R. Doug

Part 1 of a three-part photo travelogue on Madeira: Madeira Part 1


----------



## kea

What made YOU teary this week?

http://www.keaalwang.com/2012/01/the-good-fight.html


----------



## mscottwriter

My experience with Amazon's KDP Select promotion (or, what it meant to give away nearly 2,000 e-books.)


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

I've been running a series of interviews with my characters. Been a lot of fun. Here's the latest:

http://www.poptartmanifesto.com/2012/01/character-profile-normalcy-is-overrated.html


----------



## Marie S

Blogged about my experience with KDP Select.

http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.com/2012/01/kdp-select-my-experience.html


----------



## Jen Black

Blogged about the Danish tv crime thrillers that are now so popular in the UK - first Sarah Lund and now Borgen!
http://jenblackauthor.blogspot.com


----------



## tsharp

My latest blog looks at my 'to read' pile and how many books people read per year.

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2012/01/09/my-to-read-pile/


----------



## Lee Reynoldson

I've posted about the news of D&D's 5th edition. So, you know, prolly of not much interest to most folks here, but you can't say I didn't give you fair warning.


----------



## jabeard

The Era of Refinement and Snobbery: An interview with historical fiction author, Debra Brown


----------



## winspearj

I have posted about the trauma of the post Christmas festivities and other nonsense at;
http://jmwinspear.wordpress.com/2012/01/10/chocolate-poisoning/
JM


----------



## James Everington

A new post introducing a new weekly(ish) feature 'Strange Stories' (the term is from Robert Aickman)

http://jameseverington.blogspot.com/2012/01/strange-stories-0-introduction.html

James


----------



## Fingers Murphy

Some thoughts on the advertising value of free book giveaways through the KDP Select program. I think the value is quite high, even where you cannot clearly say that any particular sale resulted from a free giveaway.

http://bit.ly/wUewoC

What do you all think?


----------



## tim290280

Posted a video of Steve Berry talking about writing.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2012/01/steve-berry-on-writing.html

It follows on from two previous posts featuring James Rollins and Rollins and Berry together.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/12/james-rollins-where-do-you-get-your.html
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/09/rollins-and-berry-talking-books-and.html


----------



## S Jaffe

Of course I'm blogging about this:

BOOK RELEASE TODAY! The Way of the Sword and Gun - Book 2 of the Malja Chronicles.

http://www.stuartjaffe.com/blog/2012/01/the-way-of-the-sword-and-gun-released/


----------



## 13500

Fellow KBer R. Doug Wicker's new novel, The Globe, is featured today on my blog.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/01/opulence-sexand-murder.html


----------



## JRainey

I interviewed Barry Napier who just released his new book, Everything Theory: Cold Compass!

http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2012/01/interview-with-barry-napier-author-of_11.html


----------



## 41419

As self-publishing becomes more lucrative, it attracts more questionable services seeking to make money from self-publishers. We need to do newer writers a favor and help warn them away from self-publishing services which do little for these writers other than squeeze them dry.


----------



## Fingers Murphy

As more and more people start experimenting with free giveaways through the KDP Select program, let's stop and give some thought to the value of all of that free advertising. It may be worth a lot more than you think:

*Amazon is Magic -- What is the value of free advertising?*

http://www.fingersmurphy.com/blog/747/amazon-is-magic-what-is-the-value-of-free-advertising/


----------



## R. Doug

oooOOOooo. Thank you, Karen.

Meanwhile, Part 2 of my three-part Madeira photoblog is running today.


----------



## AithneJarretta

I've been on a merry-go-round of plot bunnies lately.

Today's post: Mothers, Daughters & Secrets... http://aithne-jarretta.blogspot.com/2012/01/mothers-daughters-secrets.html talks a little bit about that. 

~ Aitihne


----------



## Joseph Rhea

Yesterday I wrote a blog about coming up with titles for our books, and how Indie authors have it both easier and more difficult than traditionally published authors..

josephrhea.blogspot.com

Also posted it on Google+ since I seems to have more feedback there...


----------



## AnneEJohnson

Today I guest-posted on the MuseItUp blog, on the topic of troublemakers in tween novels.

http://museituppublishing.blogspot.com/2012/01/here-comes-trouble.html


----------



## SylviaLucas

Yesterday, I posted What About the Husbands Who Suffer When Their Wives Don't Want Kids?


----------



## hydrapublications

I wrote a blog post today about our three new titles and a free promotion we are doing today
New Release and Free Promotion from Hydra Publications


----------



## Grace Elliot

A blog post inspired by a trip into London where I got hopelessly lost!
LONDON BRIDGE LEGENDS.
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2012/01/london-bridge-legends.html

I have no sense of direction. Many, many times my total lack of direction has got me into trouble, such as the time I went the wrong way round the M25 and a journey that should have taken quarter of an hour, took 90 minutes. And last summer, I decided to take my son to the Museum of London, only to end up at the London Docklands Museum (a subtle but essential difference, which meant we ended up at completely the wrong place!) However, in this case all ended well since the Dockland museum was fascinating and has inspired today's blog post on: London Bridge. 
It is not my intention to give a history of this historic landmark, but more a mention of some of the lesser known legends associated with it.


----------



## T.K.

I'm looking for links for The Writer's Resource Directory on my blog. Would love your input and your links!

http://eveningfades.blogspot.com/2012/01/writers-resource-directory-needs-your.html

http://writersresourcedirectory.com/


----------



## Incognita

I blogged about the freebies I gave away at Smashwords during the month of December, and what the numbers might possibly mean:

http://christinepope.com/blog1/2012/01/11/scratching-my-head-over-smashwords/

I still can't figure it out, though.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I updated my story Black Sheep, it's getting to the end of the second part and it's getting intense.
Wordpress / Blogspot


----------



## SylviaLucas

An article I found online forced me to respond to it today with url=http://sylviadlucas.com/2012/01/12/he-says-he-wants-kids-but-does-he-really/]He Says He Wants Kids - But Does He Really Mean, "I Want YOU to Have Kids"?[/url]


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I posted the first of a two-part blog on a conversation I had recently with writer Skye Alexander: Sex & Spirit: A Conversation with Skye Alexander & Kathleen Valentine, Pt. 1

Both Skye and I invite anyone who wants to repost this to their blog to feel free to do so. We would also be interested in inviting others into future conversations. We are planning the next one on the subject of Angels. Please message me if you are interested in joining in.


----------



## anne_holly

Thursday 13: On Resolutions/Goals for 2012.

http://anneholly.blogspot.com/2012/01/thursday-13-brand-new-year-edition.html


----------



## tsharp

My latest blog is about the writing job I've just landed for a fantasy football (soccer) website.

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2012/01/11/fantasy-football-writing/


----------



## jabeard

A lovable screw-up as an unlikely detective: An interview with mystery writer Kat Jorgensen


----------



## 41419

Lots of talk about KDP Select. One self-publisher shares her experiences, and her talks about her ten-year publishing career.

*Time Traveling Through the Past Decade of Publishing*


----------



## FrankZubek

Got the cover of my collection and a link to amazon there on my blog with more stuff to come over the next few months
www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/


----------



## tim290280

Need to kill someone? Here are the top 5 people you are allowed to kill.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2012/01/top-5-people-you-didnt-know-you-were.html


----------



## Krista D. Ball

_Lesbians don't have wives_, or Finding the Right Writing Group http://networkedblogs.com/sDSfR



> Folks love to join writing groups. I even suggest that people join them to get a handle on their work, learn new skills, and figure out how to best present their work. There's so much good that can come from a writing group. And so, so much bad.


----------



## Heather Ross

Why I use a pen name.

http://heatherross.net/2012/01/pen-names-and-lies/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

This week I posted on my shared writing blog about the importance of making sure you bequeath your intellectual property. I've read a number of horror stories about the relatives of a deceased writer spending thousands of dollars in legal fees to obtain ebook rights and royalties. It's at http://writetype.blogspot.com and was posted on Sunday.

My white-collar crime blog focuses on tips to avoid ID theft for smartphone owners, which is a growing crime. You can find it at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp.

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## EC Sheedy

We interviewed a reader on our group blog. It's kind of fun to go in a different direction for a change. She talks about what she reads and why and calls books "non-prescription mood modifiers." Anyone interested can find it here: http://penwarriors.com/

Thanks!


----------



## chrisanthropic

The wife posted her thoughts about the recently announced Dungeons and Dragons 5th edition and their decision to crowdsource ideas for it.

http://www.backthatelfup.com/fourth-wall/dungeons-and-dragons-5th-edition/


----------



## mgedwards

I made a resolution to post something every three days, usually rotating between travel and travelogues, writing and self-publishing, and general interests. I have eclectic tastes. So far, I'm ahead of schedule. http://worldadventurers.wordpress.com/


----------



## SawyerKing

I made a New Years resolution to start a trivia blog related to my non-fiction writing and post something every day... and hey, I started on January 12th...


----------



## J Dean

Just posted an entry about one of my favorite creatures in my book series, found HERE


----------



## Marie S

Posted about my musical influences http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.com/2012/01/music-influences.html


----------



## Liz Davis

I posted a series of book trailers I like:
http://novel-moments.blogspot.com/2012/01/book-trailers-in-spotlight.html


----------



## 41419

My IndieReader article on the sharks circling the self-publishing waters was picked up by the Huffington Post today:


----------



## xandy3

Special memorial Friday Five, tribute to our friend LC Evans. 
Five of her books are featured today. 
http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2012/01/13/very-special-fridayfive-five-books-by-l-c-evans/


----------



## T.K.

My new post is on the grand opening of my non profit Partners In Print with pics of all the books. 

http://eveningfades.blogspot.com/2012/01/partners-in-print-is-almost-open.html


----------



## AnnaM

I've posted the new cover art for my romance series.

http://www.annamurrayauthor.blogspot.com


----------



## R. Doug

Congratulations, David.  That's quite a coup.


----------



## Beth Dolgner

How I wound up hanging out with Star Wars characters last Sunday: http://www.bethdolgner.com/blog/ Stormtroopers, Jedi, Clone Troopers, and, yes, even Darth Vader.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Posted my tentative schedule of releases for this year. Exhausted looking at it. http://daniellekazemi.mywapblog.com


----------



## jabeard

Mr. Beard's Regency Tour Day 14: Good Fences Make Good Neighbors: Enclosure


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'm interviewed at the Indie Book Lounge today.

Plus, I blogged about something I have written showing up on a university reading list.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I have been using graphics software to make characters from my novels.

This is Jessica, from my novel Watcher's Web, which is in Select: http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/01/14/image-of-the-day-tries-to-re-create-the-magic/


----------



## dougiebrimson

This week I've posted up the test of an interview I gave to a freelance journalist. I don't think it's too bad at all!

http://dougiebrimson.wordpress.com/interview/


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

A blog post asking a simple question to twitter users: Are You a Retweet Whore?

http://www.poptartmanifesto.com/2012/01/are-you-retweet-whore.html


----------



## tim290280

Reviewed James Patterson's first Alex Cross novel.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2012/01/book-review-along-came-spider-by-james.html


----------



## seventhspell

[size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt]Two blogs two posts.
Sample Sunday excerpts.
Guest author Caddy Rowland has an excerpt from her beautiful romance Gastien Part 2: From Dream to Destiny on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com
And 
there is a fun, sexy and romantic excerpt from book five of The Seven Spell Saga : The Task
on http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com[/size][/size][/size][/size]


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

Posted the BEST mac-n-cheese recipe ever - instead of eating good, let's eat good food as a new years resolution. Get out the lipitor and the defibrillator panels and have some fun. (Who says resolutions have to be about cutting calories?)

http://museunplugged.blogspot.com/2012/01/moms-mac-n-cheese.html


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

My blog is the place where I ramble, throw a spotlight on fellow authors and share the odd magic eye, (because I love them). My latest post is about superstition, and why we are supposed to be in fear of Friday 13th 

http://amandaleighcowley.blogspot.com/2012/01/superstitions-and-magic-eyes.html


----------



## SusanKL

I took a walk down memory lane last week in working out some stuff for an upcoming release. http://susankiernanlewis.wordpress.com/2012/01/13/when-memory-lane-was-land-mined/


----------



## Steve W.

I considered the possibility that my son will think me nuts when I tell him about pay-phones and movie stores.
http://stevewhibley.blogspot.com/


----------



## winspearj

I just posted;
http://jmwinspear.wordpress.com/2012/01/15/the-procrastinating-writer/

about everything I should really be doing.

Jonathan


----------



## winspearj

I just posted on the perils of forum following ha ha.
http://jmwinspear.wordpress.com/2012/01/16/fantasy-forum-frighteners/
JM


----------



## Liz Davis

I posted the covers of the week: http://novel-moments.blogspot.com/2012/01/covers-in-spotlight-gastien-part-1-by.html


----------



## 13500

I am a part of a blogfest on racism and discrimination today for MLK Day. Please stop by and tell us what you think.

http://tinyurl.com/6vlhhbt

Have a good day,
Karen


----------



## R. Doug

A brief blog on the results of The Globe's two-day promotion on Amazon: The Globe-Over 2,400 Copies Out the Door


----------



## maritafowler

I just posted Writing a Book Isn't the Hard Part http://www.maritafowler.com/


----------



## 41419

Last week, I had a guest post from Marilyn Peake, who explained how KDP Select is helping her achieve new levels of success after ten years in publishing. I wanted to have a couple of opposing voices here to balance out my opposition to the program because (a) my antipathy towards KDP Select is based – at least partly – on the exclusivity requirement, which matters less to other writers, and (b) I could be wrong anyway.

Today, I have a guest post from Patrice Fitzgerald who has used KDP Select to hugely increase her sales – at prices far higher than the average self-publisher too.


----------



## Gabriela Popa

I am posting a review of Rick Skwiot's last novel, Key West Story http://therighttopublish.blogspot.com/, a must read for all writers...In the novel, Hemingway himself comes by to give advice to a blocked writer, and he knows what he's talking about...
Gabriela


----------



## KirbyTails

Well, I finally figured out how to make my own Facebook Author Page/Add a "Like" Button to my blog, so I posted about that: http://predictedhindsight.blogspot.com/.

I have 3 likes so far, by the way. 2 of them are my boyfriend, though, and I have no clue who the 3rd person is. My blog gets a lot of traffic from Russia, though, so who knows?


----------



## Incognita

I blogged about my enduring, undying love for Scrivener. 

http://christinepope.com/blog1/2012/01/16/why-my-love-for-scrivener-is-neverending/


----------



## bnapier

A post on what I should be doing now that the series (Everything Theory) is underway:

www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

25 Days of Howling Rail starts today. It's the pre-release leading up to the release in February of the final version on Kindle. So you get to read a chapter a day of the novella, Howling Rail, for free. You also get to let me know what you think. The first chapter was posted (I should say...re-posted) today.

Howling Rail
They thought the Underground Railroad was their passage to a new life.
They thought it was an opportunity to live as free men and women. 
They were wrong. 
The woods they traveled through held a different fate for them, one they never would have imagined or wanted. 
Something howled around them as they made their way through. If they survived, they might be free, but they would never be women or men again.

Read Chapter 1 here: http://www.peelingcheek.wordpress.com


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I dedicated my blog to a fellow author and friend who lost her battle with cancer. Please go and download her books in her honor.

http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com


----------



## jabeard

Twice the work: motherhood and career

An interview with women's fiction author Karen Bell:

http://www.riftwatcher.blogspot.com/2012/01/twice-work-motherhood-and-career.html


----------



## Katy Press

Ignore this one sorry!! Can't delete so the correct one with link is below.  Sorry ......

I've just written a post on the future of mainstream publishing v self publishing v literary agents.

I'd be very interested in comments which you can post directly to the blog if you like or here and I can include them, as it think this is an interesting and fast developing topic.

  Justina


----------



## Katy Press

I've just written a post on the future of mainstream publishing v self publishing v literary agents.

I'd be very interested in comments which you can post directly to the blog if you like or here and I can include them, as it think this is an interesting and fast developing topic.

http://katypress.wordpress.com/2012/01/17/self-publishing-success-stories-and-the-future-of-publishing/

 Justina


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

As a tie-in to the blog I wrote last week about the importance of bequeathing your intellectual property, this week's blog is called "Who Owns the Ebook Rights to Decades-Old Titles?" There are some major courtroom battles coming up over this issue. You can find the article on my shared blog at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## tim290280

Reading is good for the brain. I bring my inner science nerd out to tell you to read more.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2012/01/reading-is-good-for-brain.html


----------



## KirbyTails

As silly as it might sound, I did a post about music recommendations: http://predictedhindsight.blogspot.com/2012/01/here-is-what-i-have-been-listening-to.html


----------



## MadCityWriter

I posted today...for the very first time!

_Musings of a MadCityWriter_ http://madcitywriter.blogspot.com


----------



## Michael Scott Miller

My latest post is about how 250 words seemed like so much to write back when we were in school, but now...

http://www.michaelscottmillerauthor.com/blog.html


----------



## S Jaffe

Latest blog post is on how Life influences writing:

http://www.stuartjaffe.com/blog/2012/01/the-ultimate-influence-on-writers/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

"Shark Dialogues" author Kiana Davenport wrote a blog post about her favorite books of 2011 and included one of my books in her list. I wrote about that: Davenport Dialogues: Laugh, Cry, Hate, Love...


----------



## AithneJarretta

Today's post started out as a rant, but I have forgiven the plot bunnies. 

*Hoppin' Kerfluffle! Plot Bunnies Run Amuck*
http://aithne-jarretta.blogspot.com/2012/01/hoppin-kerfluffle-plot-bunnies-run.html

~ Aithne


----------



## Adriana Ryan

I do author interviews once a week. This week is YA author, Barbara Ehrentreu and her book, If I Could Be Like Jennifer Taylor. Please stop by and say hi or ask a question.  Barbara's very talented. http://adrianaryan.wordpress.com/2012/01/16/barbara-ehrentreu/


----------



## momilp

I've been working with cold porcelain for more than ten years and this is how I make the dough:

http://monicalaporta.com/2012/01/17/amazing-modeling-dough/


----------



## JRTomlin

A little ahead of schedule I have joined the blackout.

CENSORED


----------



## tim290280

Reviewed Harry's addition to the Dead Man series.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2012/01/book-review-dead-man-kill-them-all-by.html


----------



## Claudine Gueh

Hello, my latest blog post is on the Martin Luther King, Jr. Blogfest:

A Heart Housed By Those Bones
http://www.carryusoffbooks.com/blog.html


----------



## John H. Carroll

I have decided to share another of my horribly bad poems with you. This is my very first thing ever written, titled "The Aesthetic Desert" http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2012/01/aesthetic-desert-poem.html


----------



## Tonya

Writing is an amazing journey, but I've run into a lot of jealousy among us. . .why? I'm discussing on my blog today! Love for you to stop by.
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/


----------



## tim290280

Another book review today, this time another horror which is probably more thriller than gore: Shaun Jeffrey's The Kult.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2012/01/book-review-kult-by-shaun-jeffrey.html


----------



## KirbyTails

I didn't join the blackout, but I did do a SOPA Post.

http://predictedhindsight.blogspot.com/2012/01/on-sopa-better-safe-than-sorry.html


----------



## 41419

Time for a confession: my new release isn't selling as well as I hoped. Today I address a common question - Why is my book not selling? - and use my own book as a case study. I also share some marketing tricks that turned the tide for me yesterday, resulting in the #1 Free Short Story on Amazon and 8,000 downloads (and counting)...


----------



## Victoria J

My feelings on Fantasy vs Science Fiction and how I should probably categorize my next trilogy. Wasn't an easy decision.

http://pencilword.blogspot.com


----------



## Grace Elliot

Royal Misdemeanours - the Crown Jewels.
A blog post that considers the unexpected history of the English Crown jewels - for trivia and history fans, or for people with too much time on their hands. There are also some cute cat pics.

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2012/01/royal-dismeanours-crown-jewels-part-i.html


----------



## R. Doug

Photography blog: Adding Drama to a Dramatic Sky


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Today, I posted on my white-collar crime blog: Beware of Those Retail Surveys, http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp


----------



## Patty Jansen

I've posted about what I've learned in my first year of self-publishing:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/01/19/ten-home-truths-about-starting-in-self-publishing/


----------



## jabeard

The Age of Tranquility and Peace: Heian Japan #13: The Narrow Tip of the Pyramid: The Rank System

http://riftwatcher.blogspot.com/2012/01/age-of-tranquility-and-peace-heian_18.html


----------



## winspearj

Here is my latest cheerful post; though I warn that it is full of lambs that skip and play beneath the spring sunshine etc.

http://jmwinspear.wordpress.com/2012/01/19/crushed-by-the-weight-of-apathy/

Jonathan


----------



## Liz Davis

Author interview: Larissa Hinton, Author of Everblossom, a short poetry anthology

The interview is packed with information and links for self published authors.

Read the interview here:

http://novel-moments.blogspot.com/2012/01/author-interview-larissa-hinton-author.html


----------



## StephenLivingston

I just made a post to my blog about my KDP Select free promotion this weekend:
http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## jabeard

Religious transition, mystery, and adventure in Tudor England: An interview with historical fiction author, Nancy Bilyeau.

riftwatcher.blogspot.com/2012/01/religious-transition-mystery-and.html


----------



## Ann Herrick

Turning points in my life as a writer. http://annherrickauthor.com


----------



## EC Sheedy

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Nathan Bransford's procrastination subforum has a popular thread just like this. It's a friendly place where your spam can be cherished and celebrated.
> 
> Today, I blogged about how to write a great author bio, and your favorite gay boys from In Living Color's 'Men on Film' made a guest appearance:
> 
> Let's Talk About Bios, Baby. Let's Talk About You and Me.
> 
> Okay, your turn.


I did a quick piece on Tumblr (still learning how to use this site!) on WHY WRITERS GIVE AWAY EBOOKS. http://ecsheedy.tumblr.com/ I think there are some readers who wonder about this.


----------



## EthanRussellErway

I need to be more disciplined about writing in my blog.  It always seems to get put on the back-burner.


----------



## emilyward

I'm going through an A-Z list where each letter has one word and I post a couple paragraphs from my fantasy series corresponding to the word.

Today is C for Complexion: http://wordsofeward.blogspot.com/2012/01/protectors-c-for-complexion.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I have a guest blog today from my friend, photographer Ray Beimel in Pennsylvania: The Best Hike in Penn's Woods


----------



## Lefty

The Free Book Freeloader

http://stonewallgrant.blogspot.com/


----------



## SylviaLucas

Yesterday, in response to a Yahoo! article asking what Homemakers are worth (what their income should be), I responded with a breakdown of how much they make, on average, in Homemakers Are Fairly Compensated, Safe to Say.


----------



## aaronpolson

I touch on the icky-sticky topic of plagiarism and the "wild west" internet.

Feel free to tell me how wrong I am:

The Digital Gold Rush and Plagiarism


----------



## Vaguely Piratical

My first actual blog post!

Nine Books With a Special Place In My Heart.


----------



## KirbyTails

Applying dating games to real life...not really: http://predictedhindsight.blogspot.com/2012/01/playing-hard-to-get.html


----------



## tim290280

Look, I know that the majority of my posts this past fortnight have been book reviews. Blame work. You have to come home and read a lot to chase the work day away. This time Parker has been keeping me company.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2012/01/book-review-hunter-by-richard-stark.html


----------



## Liz Davis

I made an announcement: My novel, Tangi's Teardrops is published.
http://novel-moments.blogspot.com/2012/01/tangis-teardrops-finally-available-for.html


----------



## 13500

Flash Fiction Fridays today. Stop by for a great quick read.
 [URL=http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/01/flash-fiction-fridays-choices]http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/01/flash-fiction-fridays-choices.html[/url]


----------



## J Dean

I talked a little bit about politics and superbowls, as well as a fan of my work giving me a figurative kick in the rear that I needed... http://enterthevein.wordpress.com


----------



## barbarasissel

Got shorts? No? Read here how to get them. Kindle Daily Nation shorts, that is. Learn why KDN is the source not only for great e-books but also for authors to showcase them. It is a virtual bookstore window on the book world!


----------



## 41419

To enroll or not to enroll, that is the question on a lot of writers’ minds. I have had several posts on KDP Select, because it’s a complex issue, without one “right” answer that will fit all self-publishers.

To wrap up my mini-series, I have a guest post from bestselling author Sarah Woodbury, who hasn’t enrolled in KDP Select. Instead, she's exploiting the increased opportunities on retailers - with great success.


----------



## Glen Krisch

With the freebie free-for-all that Amazon has caused by rolling out Amazon Select, I decided to list some rules for me to follow as a reader to guide by usage of the program:
http://glenkrisch.wordpress.com/2012/01/20/amazon-select-my-own-readers-guidelines/


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

25 Days of Howling Rail, one day for each chapter is being released on my blog. It's day four...a baby goes missing.

Howling Rail​They thought the Underground Railroad was their passage to a new life.
They thought it was an opportunity to live as free men and women. 
They were wrong. 
The woods they traveled through held a different fate for them, one they never would have imagined or wanted. 
Something howled around them as they made their way through. If they survived, they might be free, but they would never be women or men again.​


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I posted on my white-collar crime blog this week. "Beware of Those Retail Surveys". http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Ever filled one out? At the end, they ask for all sorts of personal info., which you are not obligated to answer. The thing is, if the info. is hacked, (and believe me, that can happen) you're vulnerable to ID theft.


----------



## momilp

Between writing sessions I enjoy building miniature vignettes.
http://monicalaporta.com/2012/01/20/girls-bedroom-vignette/


----------



## KirbyTails

I talked about how I joined Twitter: http://predictedhindsight.blogspot.com/2012/01/i-guess-im-tweeting-now.html

Also, you all should follow me on twitter: @KT_Hall_Author. I say that in _the most non-desperate way possible. _


----------



## Claudine Gueh

We're celebrating the Lunar New Year in two days. I have a wonderful picture book on Reunion to share, and a custom I particularly like.

Reunion & Longevity
http://www.carryusoffbooks.com/blog.html

I'd love to hear what your Chinese Zodiac sign symbolizes to you!


----------



## Marie S

Just some of my latest news and a freebie

http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.com/2012/01/free-my-semi-autobiographical-novel-age.html


----------



## Michael Cargill

Saddam Hussien reviews He-man.

http://michaelcargill.wordpress.com/2012/01/18/saddam-hussein-reviews-he-man/


----------



## kaykay543

My blog is an odd mix of work from home, free lance writing, crafts, recipes and ponies. But somehow it all works.

Lately I have been posting about freelance taxes. Yeah we all hate it but it has to be dealt with.

http://www.kayslistofworkfromhome.com/2012/01/new-tax-law-for-people-that-receive.html


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Bloodbath in Atlanta.

People admired Mark Barton for overcoming misfortune. In 1993, his first wife and her mother were brutally murdered. But his two children were spared, and in 1995 Mark remarried. A Cub Scout leader and steady churchgoer, Mark seemed like an ordinary, happy forty-four-year-old devoted to his two children.

But beneath the happy facade, he was deeply troubled. On July 29, 1999, he went to All-Tech, an Atlanta day-trading firm. At 2:55 PM, it was crowded with staffers, and 30 day-traders sat at their computers. Some greeted Mark warmly and asked where he'd been for the past two days. What they didn't know: hidden beneath his shirt in the waistband of his khaki shorts were two loaded handguns. http://darkdeeds.susanfleet.com/blog_1.php


----------



## tim290280

Found a cool rap video on the Elements of Style.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2012/01/elements-of-style.html


----------



## Gabriela Popa

Check out Judi Coltman's post http://soupandnuts.wordpress.com/2012/01/21/we-all-pull-our-leggings-up-the-same-way/on my second blog Soup and Nuts http://soupandnuts.wordpress.com/2012/01/17/welcome-to-soup-and-nuts/


----------



## MadCityWriter

My post yesterday, "What 1,000,000 Means to Me," was in regard to the Wisconsin recall effort. You can find it at http://madcitywriter.blogspot.com


----------



## John Dax

This time I take a look at book one of the Malazan series.

GARDENS OF THE MOON by Steven Erikson


----------



## KirbyTails

Posted an old snippet of a story that I thought was hilarious: http://predictedhindsight.blogspot.com/2012/01/in-8th-grade-i-wrote-story-about-my.html


----------



## Patty Jansen

I'm an editor dor a semipro magazine. I wrote about why editors reject your stories, and why you shouldn't analyse every letter of your rejection email:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/01/22/rejectomancy-why-are-editors-rejecting-your-stories/


----------



## winspearj

I just posted;

http://jmwinspear.wordpress.com/2012/01/22/show-me-your-den/

Jonathan


----------



## SylviaLucas

Just posted a giveaway announcement - 3 signed paperback copies of What Every Woman... available (post includes reader reviews and excerpt): http://sylviadlucas.com/2012/01/22/giveaway-free-book/


----------



## seventhspell

Today there is a romance sample Sunday excerpt from guest author Michelle Hamilton and her lovely book Ravensong on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## Pamela

*Interview with author Everett Peacock*

at An Author's Place: http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/index.html

His life and writing in the Hawaiian Islands.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I posted on rejectomancy, where we read too much significance into rejections:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/01/22/rejectomancy-why-are-editors-rejecting-your-stories/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Yes, my blog is updated every workday - author reviews on Mondays, my book reviews on Tuesdays, book excerpts on Fridays and other book, grammar and publishing issues on the other days.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## RuthNestvold

Today I posted "Marketing is Eating my Brain: Advantages and Disadvantages of the Ebook Revolution":

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/01/22/marketing-is-eating-my-brain-advantages-and-disadvantages-of-the-ebook-revolution/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I read an article in guardian.co.uk about a flame war that had erupted on Goodreads and Twitter over hostile responses to one person's negative review of a young adult novel. Anyway, I posted a blog about it today at http://writetype.blogspot.com


----------



## Tonya

Does fear hold you back? Don't let it! Let's face fear together! Stop on by

http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/2012/01/are-you-fearful-writer-dont-be.html


----------



## kea

One of the topics I like to blog about is my experience in self-publishing so far. In this new post I talk about my author portrait session.

http://www.keaalwang.com/2012/01/if-a-picture-is-worth-one-thousand-words-then-what-price-a-photo-session.html


----------



## Arthur Slade

My navel gazing ebook update...11 months of self publishing 4500 copies sold.

http://arthurslade.blogspot.com/


----------



## sc skillman

I posted to my blog today. See www.scskillmanblogspot.wordpress.com: "How Can Carl Jung's Theory of Synchronicity Help You in Your Creative Writing?"  I hope anyone who's interested in the influence of dreams on creativity may like to read the post.


----------



## Michael Scott Miller

*Plastic Bottle Recycling Rate: Are You Kidding Me?*

Here's one I posted a short while back but hadn't added here on KB:

http://www.michaelscottmillerauthor.com/2/post/2011/12/plastic-bottle-recycling-rate-are-you-kidding-me.html


----------



## tsharp

The writing course I am attending restarted recently for the new year - here's the blog for the 2nd term of the course;
http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2012/01/20/creative-writing-course-week-9/


----------



## 13500

What's the word of the day? Find out at:

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/01/editing-for-grammarphobes-show-of-hands.html


----------



## 41419

This week I'm running a series of guest posts from experienced editors who are also accomplished authors. Today, I have bestselling UK author Harry Bingham who also runs The Writers' Workshop - a UK-based editorial service. Harry points out that if writers learn how to self-edit effectively, they can drastically cut down on their spending on professional help.


----------



## Guest

A quick post about a samplereader in testing on the blog, as part of the Tools for Smashwords project:

http://vhfolland.blogspot.com/2012/01/taking-chance.html


----------



## momilp

Another post where I show my miniatures 
http://monicalaporta.com/2012/01/23/small-details/


----------



## R. Doug

And a couple of the sample photographs from that blog:


----------



## tim290280

Real men don't cry. Sorry, it is a fact.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2012/01/men-dont-cry.html


----------



## S Jaffe

Epic fantasy author David B. Coe guest posts on my blog today.

http://www.stuartjaffe.com/blog


----------



## 41352

The story behind my newest cover 

http://chrystallathoma.wordpress.com/2012/01/23/the-story-of-a-book-cover-rex-cresting-or-with-a-little-help-from-my-friends/


----------



## winspearj

I've just posted;http://jmwinspear.wordpress.com/2012/01/24/revenge-of-the-mechanical-muse/ 
Jonathan


----------



## 41419

As some of you may know, indie author LC Evans lost her battle with cancer earlier this month. Simon Royle (of IndieView) is organizing a tribute today, part of which involves a big giveaway. In short: if you buy any book by LC Evans today, you get to choose another for free out of 40 different titles from a range of authors in all different genres (plus entered into the draw to win all 40 books). Deets here:


----------



## Nadine

Coconut Shrimp Surprise on the beach in Costa Rica

http://www.happierthanabillionaire.com/2012/01/24/special-surprise/


----------



## Millard

My newest book just went live on the Kindle store today, so I did a post about that:

http://franticplanet.wordpress.com/2012/01/24/get-some-sand-in-your-kindle/


----------



## StephenLivingston

I just posted on my blog at http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com about my KDP Select FREE promotion.
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## tim290280

I've got the sales stats for e-readers and tablets over Xmas. They show that e-readers are cool.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2012/01/e-readers-are-cool.html


----------



## Patty Jansen

Second post about what I learnt in a year of self-publishing - about editing (may ruffle some feathers):

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/01/25/self-publishing-when-to-get-an-editor/


----------



## MrPLD

An introduction to why you should consider using Inkscape rather than just GIMP for your book covers -

http://elitadaniels.com/?v=120


----------



## Tonya

Have you ever seen the Snuggy? One size does not fit all when it comes to marketing yourself and your novels.
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn

Today, I am the guest blogger at Chick Lit Writers. Just in time for Valentine's Day, the topic is, "The Emotion of Sex." It discusses sexual tension and how it drives us. It also drives our characters in our books. So, if you are writing a love interest in your latest WIP, or just want to get swept away and swoon a little, you might want to check it out.

Thanks! --Kimberly

http://chicklitwriters.com/blog/


----------



## SylviaLucas

After waking up to silly politicians talking about silly things, I wrote Rape Me Again. I hope you'll read and, if you think the message is important, share. Thank you! - Syl


----------



## 13500

Love words? Join me for an archaic word matching game on my blog today.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/01/editing-for-grammarphobes-lets-play.html


----------



## Mel Comley

Over the next 6 weeks I'm going to be featuring an Indie author a day on my blogs hoping to improve their sales! Feel free to share the posts on FB, google+ and twitter. 

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/

http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.com/


----------



## 41419

As part of this week's focus on self-editing, I have a guest post from IWU's very own Karin Cox - an author and editor with considerable experience. Karin is also _my_ editor. I have first-hand experience of her impressive pleonasm-hunting skills as well as her uncanny ability to turn my


----------



## RM Prioleau

I made my first post in 2012. LOL. Just an update of what's been going on in my crazy world. I also tweaked my website a bit and added a mobile version.
www.RMPrioleau.com


----------



## Ethan Jones

Yes, this morning. I update my blog every workday.

Today's post is about 'Introductions' in our books.

Here's the link: http://ethanjones.blog.com

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Ice skating with my son...

http://samulraney.blogspot.com/2012/01/one-more-push-around-ice.html


----------



## eAngelaBenson

How should my husband's grandchildren address me?

http://www.angelabensonblog.com


----------



## R. Doug

And a couple of pictures from the blog:


----------



## xandy3

New poem: Rainbow 
http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2012/01/25/wednesday-poetry-rainbow/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I talk about what I did with a book that wasn't selling: On to Plan B...

This is the new cover:


----------



## MadCityWriter

Did you catch Stephen Colbert's interview with Maurice Sendak, author/illustrator of _Where the Wild Things Are? _

A link to the interview and my reaction in today's blog update: http://madcitywriter.blogspot.com


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My latest white-collar crime blog is about Olympic fraud, and a couple of other things. http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp


----------



## Mel Comley

Today I'm featuring Shaun Jeffrey on my blog.

Please drop by and share the love. 

Mel Comley, Author: Today's featured author is Shaun Jeffrey http://melcomley.blogspot.com/2012/01/todays-featured-author-is-shaun-jeffrey.html?spref=tw


----------



## RuthNestvold

I wrote a post on tags and pricing for ebooks yesterday:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/01/25/the-indie-experiment-continues-tags-and-pricing-for-ebooks/

Ruth


----------



## Grace Elliot

Vandals and Jewel thieves 
New blog post - Who melted down the Crown Jewels?
Who was rewarded for stealing them?

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2012/01/vandals-and-thieves-crown-jewels-part-2.html

Enjoy! 
Grace x


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Updated my serial story Black Sheep and one of my friends blogged a very important message today to which I link: _The Story of a Bullied Gay Teen: "They Said I Was Weak" _

Wordpress / Blogspot


----------



## Neil Ostroff

My blog ALWAYS WRITING chronicles my efforts to publish and market my books. I give tips, examples, and results of my efforts. Please check it out.
http://www.neilostroff.blogspot.com


----------



## Tim C. Taylor

I posted about how my debut novel, due out in a couple of weeks, was inspired by The Pilgrim's Progress. 
http://timctaylor.wordpress.com/2012/01/25/the-pilgrims-progress-and-the-reality-war-part-1/ And in part 2 (which I've just put up) there's a cool picture of, er... a lizard in a pink dress.


----------



## lewaters

Why I love Goodreads...

http://laurenwaters.wordpress.com/2012/01/26/why-i-love-goodreads/


----------



## George Berger

Not _strictly_ writing-related, but something to consider should anyone ever offer to "sell" you an ISBN or two they just happen to have laying around: How to steal ISBNs for fun and... profit?


----------



## tim290280

Really enjoyed my signed copy of Michael Connelly's first Bosch novel.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2012/01/book-review-black-echo-by-michael.html


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Please Please check out and follow my blog when you get the chance, and I'll follow you back! Thanks! http://drdhillon.blogspot.com/


----------



## KirbyTails

I posted this poem I wrote a year ago:

http://predictedhindsight.blogspot.com/2012/01/last-poem-i-ever-wrote-to-date.html


----------



## jabeard

Trouble In Tropical Paradise: An interview with adventure author J.D. Gordon

The Age of Tranquility and Peace: Heian Japan #14: Exile, Opportunity, and a Deified Bureacrat: The Provincials


----------



## tsharp

Week 10 of my writing course - where I write about market stalls for some reason!  - oh and some stuff about synopsis writing.

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2012/01/26/creative-writing-course-week-10/


----------



## Tonya

How well do you know your novel? Do you suffer from writer's block? Is there such a thing?
http://bit.ly/zlYTff


----------



## Glen Krisch

This week I've hosted a poll on ebook pricing:
http://glenkrisch.wordpress.com/2012/01/24/on-ebook-pricing-vote-in-my-new-poll/

and then also analyzed the poll results:
http://glenkrisch.wordpress.com/2012/01/26/on-ebook-pricing-analyzing-the-poll-results/

Feel free to add your vote to the poll, or leave a comment. Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## 41419

Today, I wrap up Self-Editing week with the second part of a post from author and editor


----------



## J Dean

Just posted one about Inspiration. http://enterthevein.wordpress.com


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I expand on my idea for a 'Bonus Version" of books: The Crazy Old Lady [Commentary Version]


----------



## TLH

Genre Rules!

check out this superbowl spot for Audi before the superbowl.

http://wp.me/p1iJRr-lK


----------



## xandy3

Today's Friday Five: Short Story Collections http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2012/01/28/friday-five-short-story-collections/

(Thanks to everyone who participated!)


----------



## Patty Jansen

I have a guest post by Judson Roberts, the author of the Strongbow Saga. I've known Judson for about a year, and his story (screwed over by a big publisher, self-published, and making much more money than before) is truly heartwarming and inspiring. Book 1 in his series is free, too.

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/01/28/guest-post-judson-roberts-author-of-the-strongbow-saga/


----------



## KirbyTails

I posted about my personal "Twitter Experiment" one week in: http://predictedhindsight.blogspot.com/2012/01/my-experience-with-twitter-so-far.html


----------



## Claudine Gueh

This week, I share my experience on writing My Clearest Me (a picture ebook) and working with an illustrator at Writer Anne E. Johnson's blog.

http://anneejohnson.blogspot.com/2012/01/guest-blogger-claudine-gueh-yanting.html?showComment=1327745895353#c9065306724356849718


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I got a nice (and unexpected) plug on Maureen McDermott Gill's blog yesterday and wrote about it: The Windy City Author (now in Maine) Sends Kind Words...


----------



## KirbyTails

5 Ways to NOT Advertise Your Book: http://predictedhindsight.blogspot.com/2012/01/10-methods-you-should-not-use-to.html


----------



## Patty Jansen

How do book ratings influence your buying? http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/01/29/buying-books-how-do-ratings-influence-you/


----------



## tim290280

I've previously posted about how to interpret music reviews and book reviews, so when I saw this list of science explanations, I just had to post it.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2012/01/science-writing-explained.html

Music review terminology explained:
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/07/how-to-interpret-online-music-reviews.html

Book review terminology explained:
http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2011/07/how-to-interpret-online-book-reviews.html


----------



## R. M. Reed

My blog for my horror works, under pen name Robin Morris, has moved. It is now hosted on my own website. There isn't much there yet, but any comments are welcome, it looks a little lonely so far. It's at http://www.barstowproductions.com/RobinMorris


----------



## T.K.

I posted the cover reveal for Courtship and the Kremlin, a novelette due out this spring.

http://eveningfades.blogspot.com/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yesterday, I announced a new book and a redesign of my site.

And today, I have a post about the curious convergence of a motorbike show with possibly criminal bikers in attendance and a bridal show at the same local convention centre.


----------



## Tonya

Twitter lets you follow 2k tweeps until you have a super secret ratio of follower to following. Over 200 on my tweeps haven't tweeted in a YEAR!! I'm kicking tweeps off my limb!

http://bit.ly/yZGYTY


----------



## Marie S

New author interview http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.com/2012/01/author-interview-emily-ann-ward.html?spref=tw


----------



## R. Doug

So, What Did Happen on the Costa Concordia?


----------



## 41419

I'm a slow writer. One of my big goals this year is to change that. I think I can speed up (a lot) without quality suffering and I've been thinking about ways to change my approach. On Saturday, I stumbled across a February writing challenge: 60,000 words in 29 days. To make it even more challenging, I'm attempting the first draft of a new historical novel that I've only half researched. Impossible? Probably. Crazy? Definitely.


----------



## tim290280

My list of things they don't tell you about air travel.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com.au/2012/01/things-they-dont-tell-you-about-air.html


----------



## MadCityWriter

...a bit about myself as a screenwriter.

http://madcitywriter.blogspot.com


----------



## CoraBuhlert

At my Pegasus Pulp blog, I have a round-up and discussion of the latest gloom and doom articles about the end of the book as we know it from the _Guardian_.


----------



## Tim C. Taylor

I wrote an article on 'The Perils of Plotting a Time Travel Novel'. There was sure a lot to think about!


----------



## Liz Davis

I posted the book trailer of my YA novel, Tangi's Teardrops:
http://novel-moments.blogspot.com/2012/01/book-trailer-in-spotlight-tangis.html


----------



## kea

New Blog Post: Escapes from reality.
(Can you tell I need one?)

http://www.keaalwang.com/2012/01/top-eleven-escapes-from-reality.html


----------



## shel

I posted about being plagued by perfectionism and as a bonus you can listen to Joe Cocker.
http://sheldelisle.wordpress.com/2012/01/31/music-the-day-after-monday-with-a-little-help-from-my-friends/


----------



## jabeard

Some Wounds Never Heal: An interview with historical thriller author Tim Ashby


----------



## RachelHowzell

Yes, two article:

The Secrets of Writers and Books for the New World

http://writinginmycar.blogspot.com]Over at http://writinginmycar.blogspot.com[/url]


----------



## Ann Herrick

Distractions from writing outside my window. http://annherrick.blogspot.com


----------



## seventhspell

Posted an excerpt from guest author Joyce De Bacco's romance book _Where Dreams are Born_ on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com
and a cover reveal on http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com


----------



## Vaguely Piratical

I called someone who was opening an Indie bookstore today. I Want To See More of This.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

Here's my latest writing blog: Trying to Do the Best for Your Readers, http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Patty Jansen

On another thread, we were discussing the use of 3D images as covers. I have been playing with 3D programs for a bit, and offer my latest effort in the Image of the Day series: http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/01/31/image-of-the-day-plays-peekaboo/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I blogged about tamarind trees and added a free excerpt to the new cookbook.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tonya

What is your BRAND? Why is it important?

http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/


----------



## HezBa

I posted about my first day with the new 60Kin29Days (I think they're calling it).

http://tentowriter.blogspot.com/

It didn't go well...but it went. Go me :I


----------



## MrPLD

This blog entry has NOTHING to do with writing, but you may still enjoy, because it's to do with the other most important thing in the world... money... nah, kidding, it's COFFEE.

http://elitadaniels.com/blog/129


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Today's blog post is a total recap of my experience with Select and going free:

To Select or To Not Select, That's the Question - Revisited...Again http://bit.ly/zhCqFe


----------



## Millard

My latest blog post is about the movie poster style designs I did for my book: http://franticplanet.wordpress.com/2012/01/30/beach-diaries-posters/


----------



## Al Schneider

We posted this a couple of days ago, but it's a neat article by Francis W. Porretto called "The Beauty of Ugly".

Francis has a number of great articles for indie writers. You can check out our whole library!


----------



## R. Doug

Costa Concordia-My Guess as to What Was Really Happening on the Bridge


----------



## 13500

In a quandary about my WIP title. What do you think?
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/02/in-quandary.html


----------



## bnapier

Yes indeed. A quick and simple contest to win digital copies of my latest book, _Everything Theory: Cold Compass_.

http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/


----------



## TexasGirl

A post about my last rejection letter and why, indeed, it was my LAST.

http://austinindiewriters.blogspot.com/2012/02/end-of-rejection.html


----------



## T.K.

I posted about the Valentine Blog Hop that runs from Feb. 1-14

http://eveningfades.blogspot.com/2012/01/valentine-blog-hop.html


----------



## Seanathin23

New post about the first successes of my you want a hair cut finish a project plan.

http://seanswritingadventure.blogspot.com/2012/02/another-book-down.html


----------



## JRainey

I just posted episode two of my drabble series Awkward Vampire Moments. You can read episode one and two here: http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/search/label/awkward%20vampire%20moments


----------



## Guest

A blog about the Watchmen prequels and Alan Moore's comment that it would be damaging to comics as a serious artform:

http://vhfolland.blogspot.com/2012/02/sequelitis.html


----------



## Grace Elliot

"Deeds Not Words" - inspired by the US primaries, by latest blog post remembers the sacrifice made by Emily Davison to get 'Votes for Women.'

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2012/02/deeds-not-words.html


----------



## tim290280

Farmer are awesome. Someone should write a story about one.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com.au/2012/02/australian-year-of-farmer.html


----------



## AshMP

I just posted a blog about discrimination in the work place ... not my work place, but relaying a story told to me. It's a call to action blog.

www.ashmp.wordpress.com


----------



## lewaters

Why you still need a proofreader, even if your editor is a superhero...

http://laurenwaters.net/2012/02/02/you-still-need-a-proofreader-even-if-your-editor-is-a-superhero/


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Why, yes, I have. Thank you for asking, Moses. Unfortunately, it is a political opinion, which is an unusual topic for me. I try very hard to stay away from politics, sex and religion in my blog, but sometimes... sometimes... I just can't help it. Read at your own risk (comments always welcome.  )

http://brendancarroll.wordpress.com/


----------



## brianbigel

Why yes I have, I have a job hunt blog of all things. Usually post daily and I'm beginning to get a bit of a following on it. It's sometimes a bit difficult to come up with material everyday.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I posted some vintage photos of the castle that was my model for a scene in The Old Mermaid's Tale: Vintage Photos of Hammond Castle


----------



## twg144

yes, new post....

An Open Letter To Barnes And Noble

@ Cobwebs Of The Mind


----------



## 41419

My regular(ish) column for IndieReader is out. Today I express (extreme) skepticism about enhanced e-books - for adult fiction - and wonder where the push is coming from. Could it be that large publishers attempting to make digital publishing expensive (and killing off a horde of competitors in one fell swoop)?


----------



## theraven

I posted about how I've been giving the advice that "everyone's writing journey is different", yet not taking it for myself.
http://theselfrescueprincess.wordpress.com/2012/02/01/taking-my-own-advice/


----------



## KirbyTails

I blogged about my first album, which ended up being a post ending with, "...and that's how I came up with the idea for 'The Night Life' [my current project]".

http://predictedhindsight.blogspot.com/2012/02/what-was-your-first-album.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

My latest post is about the increasing nostalgia trend in the US, using this year's Oscar nominees as an example.


----------



## Glen Krisch

I blogged about receiving an awesome review by Famous Monsters of Filmland for Where Darkness Dwells. Also, I remind readers about my $200+ giveaway for my new novella, Brother's Keeper.
http://glenkrisch.wordpress.com/2012/02/02/famous-monsters-of-filmland-reviews-where-darkness-dwells/


----------



## eAngelaBenson

I blogged about my experience going free the old fashioned way.

50,000 Blessings
http://theamensisters.com/wordpress/2012/01/31/50000-blessings/


----------



## KirbyTails

Blogging my own personal Twitter Chronicles: The Twitter Experiment, Part 4: http://predictedhindsight.blogspot.com/2012/02/twitter-experiment-part-4-follow-friday.html


----------



## Patty Jansen

I hosted a guest post by Alexander McNabb, author of Olives, a book on life in the Middle East by someone who lives there:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/02/03/rejection-an-authors-guide-by-alexander-mcnabb/


----------



## Vaguely Piratical

No, but I did edit my first post to have more than a sentence.

http://vaguelypiratical.com/archives/38


----------



## TiffanyTurner

Been a bit sick lately. Haven't had the health to post until now. I posted a review for Sybil Nelson's book, _Priscilla the Great. _

Indie Children Author's Connection
http://crystalkeeper.wordpress.com/2012/01/28/kids-with-super-powers-rule/


----------



## Tonya

Do you know how to discover your BRAND? Great tips on my website today!

http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/


----------



## tim290280

Books for tall people.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2012/02/books-for-tall-people.html


----------



## JRainey

Tonya said:


> Do you know how to discover your BRAND? Great tips on my website today!
> 
> http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/


I bookmarked your post for later reading! Looks great! 

Also: Vampire rubber ducks. http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2012/02/rubber-duckie-youre-one.html


----------



## R. Doug

A short pictoral blog on yet another spectacular West Texas sunset that I photographed last Friday: Another Day, Another Sunset


----------



## Cliff Ball

I'm about to release my 6th novel, called Times of Trouble. It's a Christian fiction thriller. Read about the summary of it here: http://wp.me/pemr8-db


----------



## 13500

^^Best of luck with it, Cliff.^^

Romance month starts today on Flash Fiction Fridays.

http://tinyurl.com/777yhu7


----------



## J Dean

Wrote about changing cover artists, but did it with taste. http://enterthevein.wordpress.com


----------



## Vaguely Piratical

In which is determined how to save Barnes&Noble from financial ruin:  If Pirates Ran Barnes&Noble


----------



## Krista D. Ball

What's in my mailbox: http://kristadball.com/2012/02/whats-in-my-february-mailbox/


----------



## 41419

And now for something completely different. Today, I interview a friend of mine - Niklas Leavy - a Swedish author who has just self-published his first book. What makes this so different? Well, for starters, he's a straight guy writing gay romance.

*A Straight Author of Gay Romance? Interview With Swedish Author Niklas Leavy*

http://davidgaughran.wordpress.com/2012/02/03/a-straight-author-of-gay-romance-interview-with-swedish-author-niklas-leavy/


----------



## Andre Jute

Is Rooney Mara right? Or do you still think Stieg Larsson is a feminist?

With photographs.


----------



## Susanne O

Hello, Andre.


----------



## Andre Jute

Susanne OLeary said:


> Hello, Andre.


Hey, Susanne, you're looking good. Let me have the name of your photographer, please.

Click here for my latest outrage. (But not if you're Swedish.)


----------



## Beatriz

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Nathan Bransford's procrastination subforum has a popular thread just like this. It's a friendly place where your spam can be cherished and celebrated.
> 
> Today, I blogged about how to write a great author bio, and your favorite gay boys from In Living Color's 'Men on Film' made a guest appearance:
> 
> Let's Talk About Bios, Baby. Let's Talk About You and Me.
> 
> Okay, your turn.


I have a blog but no followers yet. How long does it take to get followers and do I just keep on blogging if nobody is reading?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Beatriz said:


> I have a blog but no followers yet. How long does it take to get followers and do I just keep on blogging if nobody is reading?


It can take several months to gain a blog following. I think it took me three or four months to get a moderate following. If you only just started, nobody knows about your blog yet. The search engines may not even have indexed it, so no one can find you either. Give people time to find you.

And yes, you should absolutely keep blogging, even if it seems as if no one is reading. First of all, search engines love regularly updated, good content. If you provide that and keep blogging, they will rank your page higher and your blog will appear in more search results. This will allow more people to find you, some of whom may come back. Don't be surprised, if you get really weird search hits either. "Tarzan sex" is still one of the top search terms for my blog.

In short, blogging is a long term enterprise, much like indie publishing.

As for the actual topic of the thread, I actually blogged about writing for once and posted about the perils of omniscient narration.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> ^^Best of luck with it, Cliff.^^
> 
> Romance month starts today on Flash Fiction Fridays.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/777yhu7


Thanks Karen. After reading through the Christian fiction thread earlier, I'd say I'm going to need it.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

A bunch of fabulous 5-star reviews for The Old Mermaid's Tale: The Old Mermaid's Tale and I thank you...


----------



## KirbyTails

Some day, my mocking Twitter will come back to haunt me.

http://predictedhindsight.blogspot.com/2012/02/twitter-experiment-part-5-foreseeing.html


----------



## Patty Jansen

Mediocrity is not an option:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/02/04/mediocrity-is-not-an-option/


----------



## JRainey

Just posted a review of Rex Jameson's Lucifer's Odyssey. http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2012/02/review-lucifers-odyssey-by-rex-jameson.html 4/5 stars!


----------



## barbarasissel

Persistence as an art form? Really? http://barbarataylorsissel.com/blog/?p=681


----------



## Guest

A review of the market changes since christmas and thoughts on a possible format war:
Market Fragments


----------



## R. Doug

Just in time for tomorrow's Super Bowl, my famous Jalapeño Pesto Dip.


----------



## winspearj

This weeks latest blog;
http://jmwinspear.wordpress.com/2012/02/04/curse-of-the-course/
JM


----------



## emilyward

Announcing the release of Love, Me, a YA anthology, and the first few paragraphs of my short story in it: http://wordsofeward.blogspot.com/2012/02/love-me-release.html


----------



## Beatriz

CoraBuhlert said:


> It can take several months to gain a blog following. I think it took me three or four months to get a moderate following. If you only just started, nobody knows about your blog yet. The search engines may not even have indexed it, so no one can find you either. Give people time to find you.
> 
> And yes, you should absolutely keep blogging, even if it seems as if no one is reading. First of all, search engines love regularly updated, good content. If you provide that and keep blogging, they will rank your page higher and your blog will appear in more search results. This will allow more people to find you, some of whom may come back. Don't be surprised, if you get really weird search hits either. "Tarzan sex" is still one of the top search terms for my blog.
> 
> In short, blogging is a long term enterprise, much like indie publishing.
> 
> As for the actual topic of the thread, I actually blogged about writing for once and posted about the perils of omniscient narration.


Thanks a lot. This was very helpful. I blog about everything that interests me, not just writing, though I will talk about books I really enjoy.


----------



## JRTomlin

Please check out the interview with Sean Van Damme, author of _The Long Night_.


----------



## Beatriz

JRTomlin said:


> Please check out the interview with Sean Van Damme, author of _The Long Night_.


I did, it's very nice and professional. Mine is different. Take a look.

http://beatrice-brusic.blogspot.com/


----------



## Incognita

I blogged about repackaging one of my titles, which is also free today:

http://christinepope.com/blog1/2012/02/04/no-return-and-why-i-decided-to-repackage-it/


----------



## Liz Davis

I wrote a post about the story behind my novel, Tangi's Teardrops:http://novel-moments.blogspot.com/2012/02/true-story-behind-tangis-teardrops.html


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I made a post that was political in nature the other day, but I'm be making my Sample Sunday post in a few minutes.

http://wp.me/pB5RI-8E


----------



## Amanda Charvi

I did a little itty bit on erotica covers and if they really matter. I didn't answer the question of course, I was just wondering.

And Thursday I did a post on character names in erotica stories. Hearts! 

http://amandacharvi.blogspot.com/


----------



## J.R.Tate

Here is my blog. I warn you right now that it can be completely random with the topics I cover!

http://jessiettu.blogspot.com/


----------



## T.K.

I posted about the release of Love, Me - Anthology of Short Stories today!

http://eveningfades.blogspot.com/2012/02/love-me-is-here.html


----------



## cs_dorsey

Here is a small blog post introducing the full Lukos Trilogy I wrote.

http://csdorsey.blogspot.com/2012/02/lukos-trilogy-available.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - and details on my e-book experiment...

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/02/04/my-e-book-experiment-so-far/


----------



## twg144

Latest Blog Post

Revolution & Evolution - The Publishing Paradigm


----------



## Zander Schloss

My latest blog post is about a book that's FREE today on Amazon. Woo-hoo.

http://toddrtystad.blogspot.com/2012/02/seven-moments-in-time-free-e-book.html


----------



## Honey Layne

I selfishly published a post about the release of my new erotic romance novelette, Snowflake. 

http://www.honeylayne.com/new-release-snowflake-an-artist-ecstasy-novelette/


----------



## Jason Varrone

I published a post earlier today about taking my own Short Story Challenge, much like Dean Wesley Smith. It will be a great start to establish a foundation in fiction and enable me to better understand the indie world.

http://jasonvarrone.com/2012/02/05/short-story-challenge/


----------



## KirbyTails

My Obligatory Super Bowl Post:

http://predictedhindsight.blogspot.com/2012/02/obligatory-superbowl-post-until-today-i.html


----------



## Cege Smith

I posted a January wrap-up today including a note about my KDP Select experience. My goal this year is to be a bit more "loose" with my blog posts and not be so formal. I think that will help me better connect with my readers.

http://www.cegesmith.com/


----------



## Beatriz

Liz Davis said:


> I wrote a post about the story behind my novel, Tangi's Teardrops:http://novel-moments.blogspot.com/2012/02/true-story-behind-tangis-teardrops.html


I visited your blog and read about your book and was touched. I will buy it and send you an email so you can judge my cover and book. You sound like the kind of person I like to read and learn from.


----------



## amiblackwelder

This is my latest blog on my blog website for the Super Bowl

http://amiblackwelder.blogspot.com/2012/02/superbowl.html


----------



## John H. Carroll

World building is one of my favorite writing subjects. I've invited D Kai Wilson-Viola to discuss how important hit is to keep all the details correct even when the story gets intense.

The World of Ryallon: World building and tense situations - http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2012/02/world-building-and-tense-situations.html


----------



## MadCityWriter

Musings of a MadCityWriter: A review of local playwright Gwendolyn Rice's new play _A Thousand Words_, based on photographer Walker Evans. http://madcitywriter.blogspot.com


----------



## tim290280

A lot of my friends have been abandoning Facebook this past week. FB needs to makes these changes to keep them.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com.au/2012/02/facebook-changes.html


----------



## JRainey

My experiences with KDP Select and going free: http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2012/02/my-week-with-kdp-select-and-going-free.html


----------



## Tonya

What came first, the website or the author? Do you need a website?
http://bit.ly/w6xNIx


----------



## Pamela

The wonderful author Everett Peacock put my interview on his website.

http://everett.peacock.com/2012/02/interview-with-novelist-pm-richter.html

Thanks for looking.


----------



## 4dprefect

Now A Major TV Series!

http://iriswildthyme.blogspot.com/2012/02/now-major-new-tv-series-guest-post.html

A fresh perspective on *Evil UnLtd* as we launch Vol 2 in the series.

More to come in the virtual book tour.

SAF


----------



## R. Doug

Another three-parter this week. Today, Part 1 of The Mexican Riviera-Acapulco (with photos)


----------



## Steve Vernon

A brand new blog entry on HUNTING THE WILD BOOK REVIEW!!!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/02/06/lets-review-the-art-of-getting-a-review/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I am interviewed by fellow KDP writer Marie Symeou on her blog today.


----------



## KirbyTails

http://whydidyouwritethat.blogspot.com/2012/02/kt-hall-featured-author-interview.html

Well, this isn't my blog, but a fellow KBer's blog. But I'm featured on it. Y'all should think of doing an interview with him, too - his questions are a lot of fun.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I hosted a post by J Damask, successful writer of SE Asian urban fantasy, for the release of her second book:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/02/07/guest-post-obsidian-moon-obsidian-eye-by-j-damask/


----------



## tim290280

I like Joe Konrath for his writing first, for his insights into publishing second.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2012/02/book-review-origin-by-joe-konrath.html


----------



## Tonya

I'll scratch your back if you scratch mine. . .PR BUDDIES!!
http://www.worldliterarycafe.com/content/ill-scratch-your-back-if-you-scratch-mine


----------



## JRainey

I just interviewed Beth Dolgner, author of the Betty Boo, Ghost Hunter series!
http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2012/02/interview-with-beth-dolgner-author-of.html


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

In celebration of Dickens' bicentennial, a look at appearances by his works (and even the man himself!) in classic TV Westerns: http://www.thesecondsentence.blogspot.com/2012/02/dickens-rides-tv-range.html


----------



## tsharp

I've blogged about my most recent writing class - mostly about synopsis writing;

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2012/02/07/creative-writing-course-week-11/


----------



## xandy3

Made my latest release available as a free pdf for a limited time. Check it out here:

http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2012/02/05/daddys-little-girl/


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Announcing a new SF serial: Collaborator. Starting March 2. http://kristadball.com/2012/02/collaborator-a-serialized-novel-by-krista-d-ball/


----------



## KR Jacobsen

A post that has nothing to do with writing, publishing, self-promotion, or anything of the sort.

Comic Book Hero: The Greatest Cape - a Game For Nerds

I know there's at least one more person out there who is into these kind of games.


----------



## Not Here

Today I did a biased review for staff reviewer J.A. Beard's first book.  

www.lastdraftediting.com/reviews


----------



## Andre Jute

Bethany B. said:


> Today I did a biased review for staff reviewer J.A. Beard's first book.
> 
> www.lastdraftediting.com/reviews


Good for you, Bethany! You should definitely be biased for Jeremy's book!


----------



## Angela Kay Austin

I found a really great old article from the Guardian about the rules for writing fiction...

http://www.angelakayaustin.blogspot.com/


----------



## Not Here

Andre Jute said:


> Good for you, Bethany! You should definitely be biased for Jeremy's book!


He's really done a great job with this one.  Now that he's got one out, he's all ready to push out the others. It's going a be more busy than usual the next few months.


----------



## Vaguely Piratical

5 Lessons Learned in a Small Press' Warehouse


----------



## tim290280

The Guardian thinks e-readers are filling up with junk, like their newspaper.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2012/02/e-readers-are-filled-with-garbage.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

A wonderful review for _The Old Mermaid's Tale_ on a book blog: Reviews from the Heart


----------



## Steve Vernon

A brand new blog entry on choosing titles.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/02/07/titles-are-everything/


----------



## KirbyTails

I did a post about how Twitter has affected traffic to my blog.

http://predictedhindsight.blogspot.com/2012/02/twitter-experiment-part-6-data-and.html


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Please check out and follow my blog when you get the chance, and I'll follow you back! Thanks! http://drdhillon.blogspot.com/


----------



## Seanathin23

I took a look back at a 25 things about you post on Facebook from 2009 to see if I have really changed that much in the last three years.


----------



## Tonya

Stop! Stop the worry and be a writer!! http://bit.ly/xyLotY


----------



## Al Schneider

The list of authors scheduled for this years comicon has been updated. There will be more added but the list so far is up at Indie Book Lounge (scroll down).


----------



## JRainey

Episode Three of the drabble series Awkward Vampire Moments, which poses the question: Just how old IS this guy? Read all three episodes here: http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/search/label/awkward%20vampire%20moments


----------



## 41419

The average self-publisher sells 100 books. Or is it 200? And is that in a year? Or is it over the lifetime of the book? The problem is, we have no idea at all, no way of measuring how we are doing. 

Steven Lewis has put together a comprehensive survey of self-publishers and I have a guest post from him explaining the thinking behind it. Please take the time to take the survey - it only takes a few minutes - and it will give us an accurate picture of how self-publishers are doing, and what helps them sell books.


----------



## bnapier

Swing by my blog today and see how I managed to compare publishing to the world of professional wrestling. (Post comes complete with video of much table wreckage).

http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/2012/02/07/pages-and-piledrivers/


----------



## R. Doug

The Mexican Riviera-Ixtapa and Puerto Vallarta (with pictures)


----------



## Grace Elliot

The Great Seducers - part 1 - The Siren.

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2012/02/great-seducers-siren.html

PS I'm taking part in the Love Followers bloghop - just leave a comment for a chance to win a giveaway prize.


----------



## cs_dorsey

Book Teaser!

Purr Island (Teen Paranormal Romance) (The Lukos Trilogy Book #3)

http://csdorsey.blogspot.com/2012/02/book-teaser.html


----------



## Aidan

For anyone thats interested I've posted another article to my blog over at http://neonandnapalm.blogspot.com/

I thought the War Horse book sale numbers were interesting so wrote about how the promotion of the film has dramatically increased book sales based on what the BBC news website was saying.

From my own side, my Non fiction book Carved http://www.amazon.co.uk/Carved-ebook/dp/B006C8NTLQ could be getting an increase in profile from Martha Feinnes, sister to actors Ralph and Joseph, she's making a documentary on the Thames torso murder of which I was involved in as a key witness and wrote a book about.


----------



## JRTomlin

st posted an interview with Ruth Nestvold, author of _Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur._ I hope you'll take a look.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Here's the first post in Renzi's Rants. Super Bowl Pooper Bowl 
http://darkdeeds.susanfleet.com/blog/renzirants.php


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Black Sheep Part 2 last chapter updated!

Wordpress / Blogspot


----------



## AithneJarretta

Ah yes... The great procrastination-blogging. Rates up there with visiting KB. 

So this morning's post is a small sample of my sense of humor and the rules of writing 'said.' Purely meant in cool fun, it is a continuation of my Plot Bunny Tracks posts.

The Shadow Side of Grace: http://aithne-jarretta.blogspot.com/2012/02/shadow-side-of-grace.html

Thanks for stopping by.

~ Aithne


----------



## Ras Ashcroft

Well I just launched a new blog, so hopefully I get to experience what all the fuss is about.

http://rasashcroft.blogspot.com/2012/02/this-could-be-start-of-beautiful.html

First post was just a quick and dirty rundown of the new book plus some thoughts on what I'm going to blog about in the future. I'm thinking about comparing the actions of various real life figures to those of supervillains, or something equally ridiculous. Let's see how everything goes!


----------



## jabeard

The Age of Tranquility and Peace: Heian Japan #15: General Layout of the Heart of Harmony--Heian-kyō


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

*Lyrical Love*

Hi everyone. This post is pure indulgent romantica. I am just so digging Beyonce's evolution of love right now. Let's take a stroll "back down memory lane" (another great song, but we'll talk about that another time).

Now I'll be the first to admit that I wasn't really a fan of Jay Z and Beyonce as a couple in the beginning. I thought he was too gangster and she was too elegant. But as time went on, they kind of grew on me. And now I'm totally rooting for their love to last. Let me explain why I get such a rush out of this couple. Enjoy.

http://bit.ly/qDumsp

Pamela


----------



## MadCityWriter

Tooting My Own Horn: Interviews Avec Moi!

http://madcitywriter.blogspot.com/

from Musings of a MadCityWriter


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone, here's my latest white-collar crime blog: Bogus Tax Returns on the Rise, http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp


----------



## twg144

New post @ _Cobwebs Of The Mind_

This post may make me incredibly unpopular here but I think it had to be said:

The Free-For-All Mess In Authors, Books & Publishing


----------



## yaminatoday.com

I posted about an in interesting article from "How Publishing Really Works" that discusses the idea of seeking to perfect your book first, then worry about marketing ( http://yaminatoday.com/2012/02/10/4708/ )

Great post.

I've also been posting about my Kickstarter project (http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/155770412/the-blueberry-miller-files-a-quirky-short-story-co ), which deals with creatively raising funds to finish the production of my new e-book called "The Blueberry Miller Files." I think Kickstarter is a great way for Indie Authors to get their work funded and produced.


----------



## R. Doug

The Mexican Riviera-Cabo San Lucas (with photos)


----------



## Marie S

Vampires for Valentines Blog Hop

http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.com/2012/01/vampires-for-valentines-giveaway-hop.html


----------



## JRainey

My recipe for grilled cheese, which is, by the way, the best recipe for grilled cheese. 

http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2012/02/funky-friday-ghoulish-grilled-cheese.html


----------



## 13500

Flash Fiction Fridays!

http://tinyurl.com/79vcbv7


----------



## FrankZubek

I have a bit of fresh news on mine about what I am working on that's due out in a few months
www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/


----------



## tsharp

Week 12 of my writing class - character archetypes and basic plots.

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2012/02/10/creative-writing-course-week-12/


----------



## tim290280

Just finished Lee Goldberg's McGrave. Fun stuff.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2012/02/book-review-mcgrave-by-lee-goldberg.html


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Here's my blog: http://drdhillon.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Meetings with Remarkable Writers: Skye Alexander


----------



## Marie S

How I came to write my semi-autobiographical novel AGE OF DREAMS (which is free over the weekend).

http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.com/2012/02/free-kindle-ebook-and-dreams.html


----------



## Beatriz

Marie S said:


> How I came to write my semi-autobiographical novel AGE OF DREAMS (which is free over the weekend).
> 
> http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.com/2012/02/free-kindle-ebook-and-dreams.html


I bought it. Thank you.


----------



## Marie S

Beatriz said:


> I bought it. Thank you.


Thanks


----------



## Gabriela Popa

Check out KT Hall on kissing like a salamander
http://soupandnuts.wordpress.com/2012/02/11/get-smart/


----------



## Mel Comley

My latest blog post about people, including other Indie writers trying to shoot you down. 

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/2012/02/my-experience-someone-will-always-try.html?showComment=1328971394985#c3170109625218692552


----------



## Ras Ashcroft

Just wanted to quickly clear something up about my identity to avoid mass panic and confusion:

http://rasashcroft.blogspot.com/2012/02/just-want-to-clear-something-up.html


----------



## twg144

It has been a couple of years since I presented my last Writing & Despair Happy Hour. So I think it just may be time for another installment. _*Dedicated to the Indie Crowd *_

Writing & Despair Happy Hour (Part 9)


----------



## kellymcclymer

I used my blog to promote a FREE writer resource that I'm very proud of (NINC Binder: A Comprehensive Guide to the New World of Publishing). I hope every writer who is surfing the digital wave downloads a copy of the FREE pdf and finds it helpful on the journey. Introducing the NINC Binder.


----------



## winspearj

Here's a cold Sunday offering.
http://jmwinspear.wordpress.com/2012/02/12/soup-all-round/


----------



## Ursula Grey

I recently posted on: Great Websites for Writers and More Great Websites for Writers
http://ursulagrey.wordpress.com/


----------



## Kay Bratt

Just a fun post about my interaction with a Chinese gypsy fortune teller.

http://kaybratt.com/2012/02/chinese-gypsy/


----------



## WHDean

Posted about the use of the imperfect/past progressive in fiction writing. It's an emotionally rivetting tale of verbs, love and loss: http://platoshead.wordpress.com/


----------



## amy_saunders

This past week I posted an interview with indie author J.W. Becton (aka Jennifer Becton) who writes the Southern Fraud Thriller series. She gives us insight into how she developed her series, what research she's done into extreme insurance fraud, and the differences between writing mysteries and historical-fiction.

Read the entire interview here: http://amyandthepen.wordpress.com/2012/02/07/interview-jw-becton/

Thanks!
Amy


----------



## momilp

A week after having published my first novel, I can finally say something about it, but it's quite short 

http://monicalaporta.com/2012/02/12/the-priest/


----------



## momilp

And then I had to share a screenshot 

http://monicalaporta.com/2012/02/12/the-priests-hall-of-fame/


----------



## wraylewis

Just posted a comment about and link to the site for one of my favorite songwriters - Buddy Mondlock.

http://makeartwordsmusic.com/2012/02/12/buddy-mondlock-awesome-songwriter/


----------



## Beatriz

twg144 said:


> It has been a couple of years since I presented my last Writing & Despair Happy Hour. So I think it just may be time for another installment. _*Dedicated to the Indie Crowd *_
> 
> Writing & Despair Happy Hour (Part 9)


This was great. Thanks for sharing it with us. It pretty much tells it like it is.


----------



## Ethan Jones

The answers to my first fan questions are on my blog today.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted some comments about the practice of claiming that a less-well-known book is similar to a very popular book... http://bit.ly/zNFiTV


----------



## tim290280

Ever wondered how the publishing industry changed lightbulbs?

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com/2012/02/how-many-to-screw-in-lightbulb.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My latest writing blog was posted today. Fraud is a Shape-Shifter. http://writetype.blogspot.com


----------



## Patty Jansen

I've never watched Doctor Who. I asked Doctor Who author Simon Forward why I should:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/02/13/guest-post-doctor-why-by-simon-forward/


----------



## R. Doug

I just received on Amazon my first video review . . . and it's from a character in my book. Kinda. I based the character on my best friend from college-someone who also happens to be one of my beta readers-and he decided it would be fun to get "into character" and leave a video review:

An Endorsement from David Knox Whitmire . . . or is it Williams?


----------



## jabeard

All Roads Lead to the Same Battlefield but Different Perspectives: An interview with fantasy author Craig Comer

http://www.riftwatcher.blogspot.com/2012/02/all-roads-lead-to-same-battle-but.html


----------



## 13500

Channeling Oprah, some of my favorite things today on my blog.

http://tinyurl.com/6uveukp


----------



## Jen Black

I've been blogging about my recent skiing trip to Wengen in Switzerland - you might enjoy the pics even if you're not a skier! http://jenblackauthor.blogspot.com


----------



## Marie S

Two posts today.

Interview with author Phillip Bryant 
http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.com/2012/02/author-interview-phillip-bryant.html

and

The Perfect Cure 
http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.com/2012/02/perfect-cure.html


----------



## Tonya

What you do and don't need on your author website...the 411!
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/2012/02/411-on-author-websites.html


----------



## AshMP

I just posted 4 possible covers for my upcoming release IN THE AFTER, and I'm taking votes on which cover is the most appealing since I really can't decide.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Posted some new KDP Select results, as well as a new cover and various other updates:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/02/12/new-collection-new-cover-and-new-kdp-select-results/

Ruth


----------



## Incognita

I blogged about some of the locales in my book _Bad Vibrations_ (which is also free today). Come on down for bar-hopping, cheap motels, red rock canyons, and UFO shops:

http://christinepope.com/blog1/2012/02/12/the-bad-vibrations-magical-mystery-tour/


----------



## momilp

It's a great day for the people living in Washington State and I had a picture I've wanted to use in a post for so long 

http://monicalaporta.com/2012/02/13/proud-to-be-a-washingtonian/


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Avoiding the heroine stupid juice 

http://kristadball.com/2012/02/avoiding-the-heroine-stupid-juice/


----------



## Heather Ross

Operation Rescue Romance. Too late for Valentine's, but what the hay!

http://heatherross.net/operation-romance-rescue/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

A hilarious response to a bad review. How else would you handle it?

http://ebooksbykali.blogspot.com/2012/02/another-bad-review.html


----------



## Tonya

What you do and don't need on your author website...the 411!
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/2012/02/411-on-author-websites.html


----------



## winspearj

I just posted 'A Damn Good Whipping'.

http://jmwinspear.wordpress.com/2012/02/14/a-damn-good-whipping/

Jonathan


----------



## lewaters

Release of _Infinite Devotion_ and free ebook offer!

http://laurenwaters.net/2012/02/14/happy-valentines-day/


----------



## LeiaShaw

New Book Release at my blog The Paranormal G-spot

http://www.leiashaw.blogspot.com


----------



## JRainey

Happy Valentine's Day from Indie Paranormal!  http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2012/02/happy-valentines-day.html


----------



## Guest

A few bits on marketing:

http://vhfolland.blogspot.com/2012/02/musings-on-marketing.html


----------



## Adriana Ryan

3 Reasons Zombies Are the Bomb Diggity. Have you hugged a zombie today? 

BTW, I highly recommend joining Triberr. My blog hits have exploded, and so have my Twitter follows. However, it's important to only promote blog posts you genuinely think are interesting, or you risk coming off as spammy.


----------



## Victoria J

I have new art work for my new book _The Lady Moons_, done by Claudia McKinney of Phatpuppy Art!! 

http://pencilword.blogspot.com/


----------



## RuthNestvold

Announced my most recent ebook, "If Tears Were Wishes and Other Short Stories" as well as a belated announcement of an interview:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/02/14/if-tears-were-wishes-and-other-short-stories-now-available-for-kindle/


----------



## Patty Jansen

I posted a guest blog by author Graham Storrs and his wild ride through KDP Select:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/02/14/guest-post-graham-storrs-author-of-timesplash/


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Please check out and follow my blog when you get the chance, and I'll follow you back! Thanks! http://drdhillon.blogspot.com/


----------



## momilp

I've been blogging more than usual lately 
http://monicalaporta.com/2012/02/14/talking-about-the-priest/


----------



## Tonya

You need Synergy in your marketing plan.
http://bit.ly/A6qiPV


----------



## J Dean

Just a little blurb about a good short story collection I've been reading. Harlan Ellison's works: http://enterthevein.wordpress.com


----------



## Pamela

A very short Blog about a Taboo Subject in Fiction.

http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/blog.html

Curious about what you think.

Pam


----------



## JRainey

Episode Four of Awkward Vampire Moments: http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2012/02/awkward-vampire-moments-episode-four.html


----------



## Jason Varrone

I announced the self-publication of my first e-book!

http://jasonvarrone.com/2012/02/12/the-deathbed-mindset-is-here/


----------



## 13500

^^Congratulations, Jason. Best of luck to you.^^

It's a grammar quickie today on Editing for Grammarphobes.

http://tinyurl.com/6qd2bzg

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## momilp

Got bored of talking about my book, so I posted about some whimsical miniatures I made a few years ago 

http://monicalaporta.com/2012/02/15/dollhouses-and-cold-porcelain-love-at-first-sight/


----------



## arodera

Yes, I've just published a post on my blog, a long awaited post. It officially announce that my first novel, on Amazon few months ago as indie author's book, it will be published on paper by a Spanish major publisher!

This is the link of my blog (it's in spanish, sorry)

http://vivenciasdeunescritornovel.blogspot.com/2012/01/los-suenos-veces-tambien-se-cumplen.html

Thanks and best regards.


----------



## Ethan Jones

Today, my thoughts on Building the Backstory - http://ethanjones.blog.com

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Arthur Slade

I posted about a year of selling ebooks and my results so far:

http://arthurslade.blogspot.com

Art


----------



## Grace Elliot

The Great Seducers - part 2 - The Rake.

"The Rake burns with a desire that enflames the woman his is seducing." 
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2012/02/great-seducers-rake.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Victoria J

I have sample chapters up of my upcoming novella _The Lady Moons._

http://pencilword.blogspot.com/

I also put them available for download at Scribd.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/81726009/The-Lady-Moons-Sample-Chapters


----------



## jabeard

Dancing, Ghosts, and Jane Austen: An interview with author David Wilkin

http://riftwatcher.blogspot.com/2012/02/dancing-ghosts-and-jane-austen.html


----------



## Liz Davis

E-Book Giveaway: Tangi's Teardrops by Liz Grace Davis 
http://novel-moments.blogspot.com/2012/02/e-book-giveaways-tangis-teardrops-by.html


----------



## Ras Ashcroft

Hey I can't keep advertising the book, people will get bored! So how about a little look at 4 PR mistakes by people in the financial industry and how to avoid them?

http://rasashcroft.blogspot.com/2012/02/top-4-recent-pr-bloopers-in-financial.html


----------



## Gary Ponzo

I just posted an interview with a rising star in the publishing world, Allan Leverone.  
Check out his remarkable story:  www.strongscenes.com


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

*Devoted husband or sick psychopath? *

Married in 1985, Charles and Carol Stuart were a handsome successful couple. In 1989 they were expecting their first child. Charles managed the Kakas Furs on upscale Newbury Street in Boston's Back Bay. Carol, a graduate of Boston College, was a lawyer. On the night of October 23, the couple left a childbirth class at Brigham and Women's Hospital in Boston and headed home. They never made it. 
http://darkdeeds.susanfleet.com/blog_1.php?entry_id=1329002118&title=devoted-husband-or-sick-psychopath%3F


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Mob's Greatest Hits posted by NOPD homicide detective Frank Renzi

When I say greatest hits, I'm not talking Frank Sinatra singing My Way. A new museum opened yesterday in Las Vegas. The Mob Museum. It cost $42 million, and it opened on the 83rd anniversary of the St. Valentine's Massacre in 1929. I didn't want to spoil your chocolate with anything bloody or gruesome so I waited a day to put up the post. The museum features a thrilling lineup of mobsters, past and present, and their bloody exploits. 
http://darkdeeds.susanfleet.com/blog/renzirants.php


----------



## tim290280

Dealing with writer's block by genre.

http://thetysonadams.blogspot.com.au/2012/02/combating-writers-block-advice-by-genre.html


----------



## KirbyTails

I was bad; I did a very detailed post on what I earned in January, even though social norms tell us that this is a big no-no. 

http://predictedhindsight.blogspot.com/2012/02/january-sales-reports.html


----------



## Tonya

So excited!! The Tricked Out Toolbox will give you everything you need to market and promote your novels throughout your career! Hop over to my blog to see what it's all about!
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/2012/02/tricked-out-toolboxpromotion-and.html


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

I just posted today about the name of one of my characters in my new book, and why Agent Dikē of Interpol isn't an attack on women in positions of authority but rather the correct name of an ancient Greek Goddess. Grief - the things I never thought I'd have to do!

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.co.nz/

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Ethan Jones

Some of my thoughts on revisions and editing: http://ethanjones.blog.com

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Beatriz

Gary Ponzo said:


> I just posted an interview with a rising star in the publishing world, Allan Leverone.
> Check out his remarkable story: www.strongscenes.com


Very, very interesting. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## 41419

Jonathan Franzen shared his disdain for e-books recently. Here's my response.

*Franzen, E-books & Bathtubs*

http://indiereader.com/2012/02/franzen-e-books-bathtubs/


----------



## Joseph Rhea

Some people spend their free time building model airplanes, watching TV, or washing their cars. A decade ago I spent the better part of two years building my own "Artificial Life" simulation inside a computer, using my own "simplified" versions of genetic algorithms. I called it "Cyberdrome" and eventually wrote a science fiction novel of the same name, loosely based on this "game." Here's a flashback to some of my notes from that period, that were posted on my very first website back then.

Writing Science Fiction: Notes on Building an Artificial Life Simulation


----------



## AithneJarretta

Really had fun with this one. 

Creatures of Habit: Are You One?

http://aithne-jarretta.blogspot.com/2012/02/creatures-of-habit-are-you-one.html

~ Aithne


----------



## MartinGibbs

Posted awhile ago, and guest-posted on another blog:

http://drunkardsjourney.blogspot.com/2012/02/need-for-dystopian-ideal-in-fantasy.html
Reposted here: http://theephemera.com/the-need-for-a-dystopian-ideal-in-fantasy/

My latest is just a hint at my current non-fantasy project:

http://drunkardsjourney.blogspot.com/2012/02/little-clue.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Today, I wonder about issues of cultural identity. My own definition is clear to me, but may seem murky to some. But, more importantly, does my writing influence other peoples idea of it? Not only here, but now that the books have sold aboard... http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2012/02/latina-in-english-y-en-espanol.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

A piece about my method writing my crime novels and the challenges I posed to completing the second one. I started writing it from the end and I'm working my way back in many ways (including a cover idea to help me move forward).

http://ebooksbykali.blogspot.com/2012/02/writing-in-circles.html


----------



## Krista D. Ball

NEW WEB SERIAL!!



Collaborator: Prologue

_How do you look in the mirror, knowing you are the traitor and not the hero?_

http://kristadball.com/2012/02/1483/

WARNING:::: Do not even start reading this serial if you wouldn't watch a R-rated war movie. Just don't. AVOID AT ALL COSTS.


----------



## Feenix

What do Whitney Houston and Jeremy Lin have in common?

Check out the blog to find out!

http://betrovia.blogspot.com/


----------



## BrassMan

Recently, a friend sent me this smashing card trick: http://www.wimp.com/mathcard/.

It's fun to watch and amazing to contemplate, but I noted that the performer begged for someone to explain how it works.

So I sent it to my semi-fictional extraterrestrial heroine, Ana Darcy, who's very, very good at math, to see if she could figure it out.

She and her son did, and she sent me the explanation. I posted it on Ana Darcy's blog.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper

Prelude to talking about my Kindle Select experience to date:

Amazon's Kindle Owners Lending Library (KOLL) and the pros and cons of an indie writer enrolling in Kindle Select:

http://writersroadtrip.blogspot.com/2012/02/kindle-owners-lending-library-kolling.html


----------



## harpwriter

I posted another blog hop (The Random Acts of Kindness Bloghop) and the release of my second book, _The Minstrel Boy._

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## kea

Newest Blog Post! Confessions of a Stress Escape Artist. Snicker.

http://www.keaalwang.com/2012/02/my-hunger-games-confessions-of-a-stress-escape-artist.html


----------



## Tonya

So excited!! The Tricked Out Toolbox will give you everything you need to market and promote your novels throughout your career! Hop over to my blog to see what it's all about!
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/2012/02/tricked-out-toolboxpromotion-and.html


----------



## J Dean

Another entry from my work-in-progress, the Omnibus for the Vein. A little detail about a chancecaster: http://enterthevein.wordpress.com


----------



## R. Doug

Color Filtering in Black & White Photography Revisited


----------



## 13500

Flash Fiction Fridays!

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/02/flash-fiction-fridays-crazy-and-sweet.html


----------



## barbarasissel

Remember the days before birth control? Hush, don't tell. Click to read more.


----------



## Vaguely Piratical

The Future of Storymongering: Trade Fiction


----------



## winspearj

A little post about Pinterest. http://jmwinspear.wordpress.com/2012/02/17/im-just-popping-out-for-a-pinterest/


----------



## jabeard

A Brief Biography of Jane Austen


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

Here are this week's blogs. On my shared writing blog (you might have to scroll down a bit-it was posted on Sunday) is Fraud is a Shape-Shifter, http://writetype.blogspot.com

And on my white-collar crime blog: Good and Bad News in Medicare, plus RCMP Struggles with the Cloud, http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp


----------



## mscottwriter

Why my dishwasher smells like New Zealand.


----------



## R. Doug

Michelle—your link doesn't work.


----------



## Kathelm

I just put up a deleted scene from an upcoming project:

*http://kalhariaonline.com/wordpress/?p=192*


----------



## KirbyTails

Guest Post by JA Beard.

http://predictedhindsight.blogspot.com/2012/02/change-of-perspective-guest-post-by-ja.html


----------



## J. Tanner

My Five Favorite Zombie Movies
http://authorjtanner.wordpress.com


----------



## Guest

I ran a short excerpt of Jim Chaseley's book Z14 yesterday. I've been quite busy blogging this week: a piece on RPG miniature figures, a D&D reminiscence, and a 15 step programme to build a physique like the Nameless Dwarf's (which I understand has been a hit on bodybuilding sites!)

http://www.dpprior.blogspot.com


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn

Here's info on my latest guest blog post on a very a pretty website:

Happy Creative Romance Month. At Cocktails and Books today, I share tips to keep romance creative. I love this website!

http://www.cocktailsandbooks.com/2012/02/guest-post-author-kimberly-llewellyn.html

Have you written any blog posts devoted to love and romance this month? It's not too late!


----------



## hs

A somewhat mathematical explanation of why not as many people are reading my (and your) book as you hoped:
http://hswriting.blogspot.com/2012/02/why-you-wont-read-my-book-and-i-wont.html


----------



## Ras Ashcroft

Might as well post this here too, 3 (sinister) ways to lure new readers to your ebook:

http://rasashcroft.blogspot.com/2012/02/3-new-ways-to-lure-readers-to-your.html


----------



## emilyward

Wrapping up my blog tour! Announcing winners, posting links to stops, etc. http://wordsofeward.blogspot.com/2012/02/promising-light-blog-tour-end.html


----------



## destill

New blog for my novel, When Horses Had Wings: http://whenhorseshadwings.com

First post (after the welcome one) reveals how the idea for this novel originated.


----------



## Zander Schloss

Posted info about my book for teachers being FREE today and tomorrow on Amazon: http://toddrtystad.blogspot.com/2012/02/organizing-e-s-classroom-free-e-book.html


----------



## Jason Varrone

I just posted about five lessons I learned from my self-publishing debut.

http://jasonvarrone.com/2012/02/18/five-lessons-i-learned-from-my-self-publishing-debut/


----------



## psychotick

The there's fightin words MScott - unless you mean that your dishwasher smells fresh and clean and unspoiled.

Grrr - Greg.


----------



## Gabriela Popa

I have very recently discovered a remarkable Norwegian poet, Dag Straumsvåg - he was kind enough to agree to be interviewed on my blog

on http://therighttopublish.blogspot.com/2012/02/prose-poem-is-still-in-many-ways.html


----------



## Anjasa

I did a weekend roundup of a bunch of interesting blogs I read this week, mostly related to media, fantasy, writing, erotica and sex work.


----------



## dougiebrimson

http://dougiebrimson.wordpress.com/


----------



## seventhspell

Over on [URL=http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot]http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com[/url] is a new Sample Sunday excerpt from the guest author Kristine Cayne. Find out a little more about her and what drives her writing.


----------



## Zander Schloss

"For the Love of Food"

http://toddrtystad.blogspot.com/2012/02/for-love-of-food.html

(The turkey is all mine.)


----------



## JRTomlin

Please check out my interview with J. Dean, author of _The Summoning of Clade Josso_.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I have a new writing blog out today: Book Launches: Yes? No? Or Maybe? at http://writetype.blogspot.com


----------



## tim290280

I've moved my blog to a new webpage. Hope everyone follows across and likes the new look.

http://tysonadams.com/2012/02/20/a-new-site-for-a-new-year/


----------



## Marie S

Interview with author Kelly Fisher http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.com/2012/02/author-interview-kelly-fisher.html


----------



## Tonya

To Blog Or Not To Blog....
http://bit.ly/AosmoW


----------



## FrankZubek

www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/ I put up a new post today about things that distract me from writing


----------



## 13500

Historical reality in contemporary fiction.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/02/contemporary-fiction-snapshots-of-era.html


----------



## unkownwriter

Wow, you guys write such varied and interesting blogs. My posts are terribly ego-centric, as I write about my writing journey and random bits from my life, boring as it is. I posted today about the snow we just got, and family birthdays.

It's good for a giggle, if you've got nothing else to do. And there's pictures!

http://newsfromsheilasworld.blogspot.com/2012/02/snow-day.html


----------



## R. Doug

The Art and Joy of Roadstering-Part 1


----------



## 41419

Should you do a print edition? Should you bother with a mailing list? Which ads are worth the money? Is it worth running a limited time sale? How do you go about setting up all this stuff? All these questions, and more, answered today.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

How do you look in the mirror, knowing you are the traitor and not the hero?​
Collaborator, my dark SF serial - The ending of the exciting chapter 1 is now available. Hold on to your heads! http://kristadball.com/2012/02/collaborator-ch-1b-ending/

New to the serial? Start here: http://kristadball.com/books/collaborator-serialized-novel/


----------



## Ras Ashcroft

Well I decided to update the blog with a look at how a chocolate company can...utilise the trust...of their customers.

http://rasashcroft.blogspot.com/2012/02/dark-o-late-ltd-mind-bendingly-great.html


----------



## LGOULD

In my latest post on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com, I discuss my habit of combining the chicklit and political genres in my novels, and ask if the two really mix.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about my latest writing adventure: The Marienstadt Stories: Moving Right Along


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted one of my rare political posts and disagree with the choice of presidential candidate... - in Germany. Yes, I'm quite aware that hardly anybody cares.


----------



## JeanneM

I just started a new blog and have put my first post up: Tobie - The horse who wanted to be beautiful.

I don't have any followers yet, but hope people will find it and enjoy. I'll only be posting once in a great while. The posts will most likely be about pet readings that touched me in some way or I think would be helpful for pet owners to hear. 

http://jeannemiller.blogspot.com/2012/02/tobie-horse-who-wanted-to-be-beautiful.html


----------



## Marie S

Why I'm doing Script Frenzy again this year http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.com/2012/02/script-frenzy-april.html?spref=tw


----------



## mscottwriter

Why I read six books at once.


----------



## Guest

I've had a busy week of blogging: an old interview I did with C.S. Marks (lots of info on plot, editing etc), reviews of David Dalglish and M.R. Mathias, D&D reminiscences, great fantasy artwork, an article about the fantasy writer David Gemmell ... Pop in for a pint at http://dpprior.blogspot.com


----------



## Anjasa

I posted about online sexual harassment and trolling.


----------



## tim290280

What can you potentially achieve out of life? Check my chart.

Also, can I just say that I'm loving Wordpress. Auto-updates to my FB, Twitter, etc make publishing my blog so easy.

http://wp.me/p2ehxZ-7I


----------



## Mel Comley

I blogged about my experience with Torrent sites today.

Mel Comley, Author: Pirates robbing us! http://ow.ly/9dnXI


----------



## Tonya

What's up with the GROG? And what you need to know before joining one!
http://bit.ly/zztVJ9


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My first guest in my new series is Kate Avery Ellison: Writers on Writing: Kate Avery Ellison
Books That Inspired Me: Anne Lamott's Bird by Bird: Some Instructions on Writing and Life


----------



## bnapier

New blog post up featuring an excerpt from my current (and almost complete!) WIP:

http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/


----------



## R. Doug

The Art and Joy of Roadstering-Part 2


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Black Sheep is now into it's last stage, Part 3 has started.

Wordpress / Blogspot


----------



## Ethan Jones

Some of my thoughts on smart writers vs smart readers: http:ethanjones.blog.com

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Neil Ostroff

My posts are about the struggle to make a living in today's writer's world and how ebooks can make you rich.
http://www.neilostroff.blogspot.com


----------



## RuthNestvold

I posted today about editing, getting and editor, and my latest freebie:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/02/22/moving-forward-on-editing-and-another-free-promotion/


----------



## Grace Elliot

LASTEST BLOG POST ALERT!
The Great Seducers (part 3) - The Ideal Lover.
The first two parts of this series looked at the siren (who masters by manipulation) and the rake (adores but unable to commit). Today's post and our third type of seducer, is 'the ideal lover', who in theory should be less threatening to our composure, but in reality is every bit as dangerous. 
The ideal lover feeds off people's dissatisfaction and in a world of disillusionment he or she is gifted in the illusion of devotion. 
The model for our ideal lover is Casanova. Perhaps the most prolific seducer in history, few women were able to resist him. And his secret? 
FOLLOW THE LINK FOR THE FULL POST:
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2012/02/great-seducers-part-3-ideal-lover.html


----------



## altworld

Posted my weekly Tuesday 500 word Flash Fiction pop on over to http://alt-world.alt-world.com and take a look


----------



## Ras Ashcroft

As a Brit, I've found a way to solve the problems of the US healthcare system. I'll take my Presidential medal in the post.

http://rasashcroft.blogspot.com/2012/02/medicad-corporation-free-private.html


----------



## destill

How long does it take to complete a novel?

http://whenhorseshadwings.com/2012/02/21/how-long-does-it-take-to-complete-a-novel/


----------



## Millard

Not my blog as such, because I figured I'd make these exclusive to my Facebook page, but here's a couple of tiny flash fiction stories from this week.

'Would Like to Meet' -



__ https://www.facebook.com/stuartmillardwriter/posts/320016148051150



'Flashes Before' -



__ https://www.facebook.com/stuartmillardwriter/posts/321567187896046


----------



## Millard

Millard said:


> Not my blog as such, because I figured I'd make these exclusive to my Facebook page, but here's a couple of tiny flash fiction stories from this week.
> 
> 'Would Like to Meet' -
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/stuartmillardwriter/posts/320016148051150
> 
> 
> 
> 'Flashes Before' -
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/stuartmillardwriter/posts/321567187896046


And here's the latest one of those.

"Huey's Dad" -



__ https://www.facebook.com/stuartmillardwriter/posts/322022457850519


----------



## kklawiter

http://artbykarri.wordpess.com


----------



## Joshua Rigley

Is it wrong to judge a person who murders his own children? My thoughts on the matter: http://joshuarigley.com/re-the-man-who-killed-his-own-2-sons


----------



## twg144

Indie Publishing - What Not To Do & What To Do


----------



## KirbyTails

I was a little silly and did a post on how I want to go skydiving: http://predictedhindsight.blogspot.com/2012/02/from-here-on-out-all-purchases-of.html


----------



## Jason Varrone

I just posted about an unexpected emotional experience while writing my first short story.

http://jasonvarrone.com/2012/02/23/unexpected-emotion-while-writing-a-short-story/


----------



## Kristine Cayne

Like paranormal romance? Carrie Ann Ryan is on my blog today, talking about her Redwood Pack novels and sharing the first chapter of her new release A Taste for a Mate. Come find out what it's all about 

http://blog.kristinecayne.com/2012/02/23/guest-post---carrie-ann-ryan--the-redwood-pack.aspx


----------



## Michael Scott Miller

Viva Las Vegas: Connecting with one's children through music

http://www.michaelscottmillerauthor.com/2/post/2012/02/viva-las-vegas-connecting-with-ones-children-through-music.html


----------



## 13500

Romance month wraps up today on Flash Fiction Fridays. It's all about a boy. And a girl. And a dry cleaner?

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/02/flash-fiction-fridays-wrapping-up.html


----------



## R. Doug

2,697 Years is a Very Long Time


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

An eAuthor's February Update


----------



## 41419

Some of you may have been following Tony James Slater's amazing free run to the top of the charts in the US and the UK, followed by a stunning bounce up the paid charts. He's here today to explain how he did it, and I spill the beans on first meeting Tony two years ago at a boozy conference in York.

While on the surface the following may seem to be a KDP Select success story, it’s actually something a little more important than that: a testament to the power of determination, and proof that even the most niche of books can be a self-publishing success story, a book that every agent in the UK said there was no market for.


----------



## Ras Ashcroft

I'm testing a new routine for formatting Kindle books, and I'd like to try it on someone's short story for free. This is for producing a formatted *.mobi* book that is compatible for uploading to the Amazon Kindle Bookstore. Other types (ePub for Nook, PDF etc.) won't be done at the moment.

If you meet the following conditions, I'd be happy to do it:

1. You have a finished & edited manuscript lying about on your computer (Word document is preferred, but let me know if you only have it on another format)
2. Your book length is less than 10,000 words
3. You can wait for up to 48 hours

An example can be seen in the following book _(spaces between paragraphs was a personal choice for that book, yours won't have them unless asked for)_:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0076ZZCIC

For more detailed information and to submit your book, please visit http://rasashcroft.blogspot.com/2012/02/satire-free-zone-free-kindle-formatting.html

I'll update the blog post once I accept a book!


----------



## momilp

Sometimes I do talk about my novel, but my baby got its first compliment and I think I can excused 

http://monicalaporta.com/2012/02/24/proud-parent/


----------



## Millard

__ https://www.facebook.com/stuartmillardwriter/posts/322583717794393


----------



## antares

eBook Review: The Tragedy of Pudd'nhead Wilson

http://thelogoftheantares.blogspot.com/2012/02/mark-twain-tragedy-of-puddnhead-wilson.html


----------



## Tonya

Let's build your AUTHOR network! 
http://bit.ly/szHN6x


----------



## Harmonious

Ebooks get the thumbs up from the New York Review Of Books

http://fessingauthor.blogspot.com/

Alexis Madrigal, senior editor at The Atlantic, writes about The New York Review of Books' wonderful essay on the value of ebooks:

The e-book, by eliminating all variations in the appearance and weight of the material object we hold in our hand and by discouraging.....


----------



## jabeard

Bringing Back The Noble Science Fiction and Fantasy Hero: Interview with author Kevin Domenic

The Age of Tranquility and Peace: Heian Japan #16: Genji's Dreamer, Murasaki Shikibu


----------



## Anjasa

I've had wicked wrist pain the past few days so I've been off forums for the most part, but luckily all my blogs are automated until April!

Monday I talked about Sexual Harassment and Online Trolling
Wednesday was Online Trolling
And today is Indie Author's Barriers


----------



## deanfromaustralia

This past week at Dean from Australia, I feature a hilarious New York based comedy group called Apartment C3. They do a weekly web series which is hilarious. I hope you can stop and check it out.


----------



## Alex Owens

If it's Sunday morning, my post about working with beta readers has gone live 

http://www.quirkygurl.com


----------



## lewaters

Good morning and happy Saturday! I'm hosting a print copy giveaway for my sequel, _Infinite Devotion_. Details on my blog.

http://laurenwaters.net/2012/02/25/infinite-devotion-giveaway/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Cege Smith is my guest author today: Writers on Writing: Cege Smith - Books That Inspired Me: Healing The Artist Within


----------



## Zander Schloss

Just posted an excerpt from my short fiction about childhood friendship: 
http://toddrtystad.blogspot.com/2012/02/seven-moments-in-time-julia-and-evan.html


----------



## Mark Feggeler

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2012/02/shu-shu-pirate.html

A new blog post about the toys of childhood.


----------



## momilp

My cover artist sent me the concepts for my second novel and I blogged, twice, about them 

http://monicalaporta.com/2012/02/25/paxs-concept-art/

http://monicalaporta.com/2012/02/25/ginecea-city/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I have been positively obsessed with avocados lately. And it seems everywhere I look there is a fantastic recipe! I blogged about it (and after I tweak the heck out of them, as I usually do, they'll probably end up in another e-book). http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2012/02/for-love-of-avocado.html


----------



## Katie Salidas

Today's topic: Glossary of Publishing Terms!


----------



## Patty Jansen

I'm planning a release on Createspace for one of my books, and have to redesign the cover because the component images of the ebook cover don't have enough resolution. Here is my effort so far: http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/02/26/the-far-horizon-will-leap-into-print-soon/


----------



## KathyLynnHarris

Just posted to my blog about Sheplers shopping, Texas dancehalls and the price of home.

Basically, I blog about the things I know and miss about Texas, and what it's like living on the top of a mountain in Colorado compared to where I came from - rural South Texas. I try to keep it funny with some deeper truths in there somewhere. 

http://www.kathylynnharris.com/blog/


----------



## psychotick

I returned to my new old favourite - time travel, and started a new topic - killing Hitler. (If he wasn't already dead the guy would surely be about to blow at the number of people who want to go back in time and kill him all over again!)

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.co.nz/

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Anjasa

Yesterday I did a Blog Roundup of posts I found were interesting this past week. Most of them have to do with Paypal's ultimatum to Smashwords, ARe and Bookstrand.


----------



## winspearj

Just posted a little piece about going free with Select;
http://jmwinspear.wordpress.com/2012/02/26/free-day-worth-it/


----------



## KirbyTails

Somewhat of a rant on some of the services authors shell out money for: http://predictedhindsight.blogspot.com/2012/02/self-published-authors-why-are-you.html


----------



## Victoria J

I have a new guest post over at Some Else's Kids.com, about navigating gray areas in children's books. 

http://www.someoneelseskids.com/2012/02/26/black-white-and-shades-of-gray-in-childrens-literature


----------



## ShaunaG

Never posted here before, but looking forward to jumping in!

Blogged about the insane editing session I just went through.

http://shaunasspot.blogspot.com/2012/02/great-editing-lock-down.html


----------



## Phyllis Lily Jules

Here's my piece on Gabriela Popa's blog, Soup and Nuts, a writers' blog that doesn't discuss writing:

http://soupandnuts.wordpress.com/2012/02/26/cooking-lesson-1-stock-witchy/


----------



## Ras Ashcroft

So after some analysis, I can safely tell you who really controls your literary destiny as an author. (Hint: No the answer isn't some cheesy afterschool special version of 'it's you, the power is within yourself and always has been'). Read on...



http://rasashcroft.blogspot.com/2012/02/disciples-of-ink-we-control-literary.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My writing blog, which I posted today on my shared blog, is called Retiring a Series, Retiring a Writer, on http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted a little introduction to BookCrossing.com... http://bit.ly/wMVrJu


----------



## tim290280

Be warned, my latest book review is 100% satire.

http://tysonadams.com/2012/02/27/book-review-energy-environment-short-story-collections/


----------



## Tonya

Why is it important to hang out with online groups like the Kindle Boards?
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/


----------



## R. Doug

A recipe blog: Étouffée-The Secret is in the Super-Secret Spice Blend


----------



## Marie S

Interview with author Frank Zubek now up on my blog http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.com/2012/02/author-interview-frank-zubek.html


----------



## bnapier

Yes, today I am trying to figure out just WHAT IS the best price point for e-books.  Join the confusion!

www.barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com


----------



## KirbyTails

I added some dialogue from "The Night Life": http://predictedhindsight.blogspot.com/2012/02/another-snippet-of-dialogue-from-night.html


----------



## Cliff Ball

Buy one of my ebooks, get another free from Smashwords

http://cliffballauthor.wordpress.com/2012/02/27/buy-one-ebook-get-another-free/


----------



## Millard

I take a look at the greatest thing that's ever happened to humanity. Yoko Ono's Twitter feed.

http://franticplanet.wordpress.com/2012/02/27/what-would-yoko-do/


----------



## Ras Ashcroft

Independent authors can use all the low-cost help they can get, including a basic professional formatting service to get their books ready for uploading to many major outlets. I made a blog post about the new $4.99 Professional eBook Formatting service I'm offering.

http://rasashcroft.blogspot.com/2012/02/satire-free-zone-499-for-professional.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blog about my impressions of the 2012 Oscars.


----------



## TJVitt

Just made the blog the other day so there's not too much yet, but I've got some stuff in mind that I want to eventually post and I plan on updating it regularly. Info on my own writing (of course), reviews for movies and books and whatever else I feel needs attention, and occasionally some drawings and comics. Link is in my signature!


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Renzi's Rant Topic of the day: Politics and Sex ... watch out. It's pretty explicit.
http://darkdeeds.susanfleet.com/blog/renzirants.php?entry_id=1330208223&title=politics-and-sex


----------



## jabeard

He May Be Blind, But He Can See: An interview with YA paranormal author Emlyn Chand


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Earlier this month there was a story about a self-published title that became the best-seller at the Kindle Store UK. The author sold some 250,000 in the last quarter. I make a few observations about it here:

http://ebooksbykali.blogspot.com/2012/02/score-one-more-for-self-publishing.html

I think he has cleared yet another hurdle for self-published authors and take a guess at the next one.


----------



## winspearj

Freshly pressed this morning; http://jmwinspear.wordpress.com/2012/02/28/midlife-crises-call-a-board-meeting/


----------



## tsharp

I posted a blog about my latest writing course class - the piece includes an extract of my WIP too.

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2012/02/24/creative-writing-course-week-14/


----------



## Marie S

Posted about the writing books I have on my desk http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.com/2012/02/books-on-my-desk.html


----------



## deanfromaustralia

This week at my Dot Com, I am proud to feature an amazing piece by writer and podcaster Andrea Costanzo. Entitled "Rita", it is raw, powerful and very beautiful. Please drop by and take a look.


----------



## KCHawkings

Today I blogged about the release of my debut YA self-published novel 

http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My thoughts on problems with prequels - http://ethanjones.blog.com

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## ShaunaG

I blogged about cutting as many "ands" as you can

http://shaunasspot.blogspot.com/2012/02/killing-your-ands.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Barry Napier is my guest today: Writers on Writing: Barry Napier


----------



## CoraBuhlert

My latest post is a riff on Karl May and immersive writing.


----------



## KathyLynnHarris

I'm digging all these blogs! I especially, liked yours, Shauna.



ShaunaG said:


> I blogged about cutting as many "ands" as you can
> 
> http://shaunasspot.blogspot.com/2012/02/killing-your-ands.html


----------



## Tonya

GET OFF YOUR HINEY and grow your network...
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/2012/02/we-need-heartbeat.html


----------



## RuthNestvold

A new blog post about giving away books, finally submitting stories again, and editing:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/


----------



## Jim Chaseley

I'm not a blogger at all. I don't like talking about myself. So, on my new website, that's just a few days old, I've just launched a little for-fun competition, hoping people who've enjoyed my book, or even just read the sample, will chip in, for a laugh. My site has practically zero traffic currently, because I'm an unknown, but I don't know, mabye for-fun things like this will help.

http://www.jimchaseley.com/delicious-exploding-manooglas

If this works* I'll try to think of more things to do to get the people involved, rather than me nattering about things that (I don't think) people would be all that interested in.

I think "works" will be defined by just getting a couple more entries, really.


----------



## JRainey

I just posted Episode Six of Awkward Vampire Moments. This week, we look at the art of conversation with the bloodsucking undead. http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2012/02/awkward-vampire-moments-episode-six.html


----------



## 13500

I blogged about a new movie review site by parents for parents, started by Karen Cantwell, Flixy Mom.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/02/join-me-at-flixy-mom.html


----------



## R. Doug

Cheese Crisp-Quick, Fun, Tasty


----------



## Bilinda Ní Siodacaín

I've put a few different posts

Nice in Reality and Internet Nice
also, PayPal Censorship on http://bilindanisiodacain.blogspot.com/

I'd love for you to let me know what you think?

Bilinda


----------



## NUTRIWINE

Yes I have put the press release to my new book nutriWine out there
http://nutriwine.net/index.php/blog/29-nutriwine-press-release

NutriWine ~ Wellbeing - Health - Climate Change


----------



## RachelHowzell

A reactionary post about why I write. Please pop over to http://writinginmycar.blogspot.com.


----------



## Ethan Jones

My thoughts on to end or not to end: http://ethanjones.blog.com

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Josh St John

New to self-publishing, wrote a "How'd I get here?!" post on my blog. Everyone's welcome to check it out 

http://pengrind.wordpress.com/


----------



## LucyFrancis

I try not to have too many writing/publishing only topics on the blog. Today's is about making the most of Leap Day: http://lucyfrancis.net/2012/02/29/happy-leap-day-how-will-you-spend-it/


----------



## EliRey

I posted what is hopefully the last teaser before the release of my upcoming novel and first in my new series 5th Street. Noah.


----------



## Grace Elliot

The Great Seducers (#4) - The Dandy.

What links 'The Artist' with a real life dandy?
Find out at : 
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2012/02/great-seducers-dandy.html

Enjoy!


----------



## kea

I go off on a rant over less-than-supportive attitudes toward bullying.
http://www.keaalwang.com/2012/02/holding-it-all-together.html


----------



## KirbyTails

What if Peggy Hill (of King of the Hill) Self-Published a book?

http://predictedhindsight.blogspot.com/2012/02/if-peggy-hill-self-published-book.html


----------



## momilp

My second novel is currently being edited and my cover artist is working on its cover 

http://monicalaporta.com/2012/02/29/pax-in-the-land-of-women-cover-1/


----------



## Tonya

GET OFF YOUR HINEY and grow your network...
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/2012/02/we-need-heartbeat.html


----------



## CaitLondon

I just posted about anyone who is creative across the board, i.e. I'm a writer and an artist, and the time-difficulty of sharing your creative pastures.

http://caitlondon.blogspot.com/2012/02/painter-or-writer-or-what.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

T.K. Richardson is my featured author on my blog today: Writers On Writing: T.K. Richardson


----------



## ShaunaG

Fun blog about me worrying about the zombie apocalypse.

http://networkedblogs.com/uBXv1


----------



## Ethan Jones

My thoughts on how many plots is one too many: http://ethanjones.blog.com

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## 41419

Many Amazon customers (and writers) confuse the Popularity List with the Bestseller List. Today, I explain the differences between the two, get to the bottom of exactly why sales can spike so dramatically after a free run, and explain how the algorithms which feed into the Popularity List greatly favor


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announce my latest book and post a link to an interview with me as well as other cool links about writing, music, politics and the return of Spring-Heeled Jack.


----------



## tim290280

This could have been a stand alone crime noir novel. The paranormal aspects gave a nice twist.

http://tysonadams.com/2012/03/02/book-review-parallax-by-jon-f-merz/


----------



## jabeard

The Land of Morning Calm and Evening Struggle--Joseon Korea #1: Birth and Death of a Dynasty


----------



## Tonya

How do you measure writing success?
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/2012/03/at-what-point-do-feel-youve-succeeded.html


----------



## winspearj

A new post about chaps that should really know better.
http://jmwinspear.wordpress.com/2012/03/02/get-the-vaseline/


----------



## Ethan Jones

An excerpt from Alien Diplomacy by Gini Koch:

http://ethanjones.blog.com

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## R. Doug

My recipe for seafood diabla, and a side trip to Santuario de Chimayo in search of chipotle powder to make the diabla:

Seafood Diabla and El Santuario de Chimayo


----------



## FrankZubek

If anyone likes interviews I have a new one up on my blog
www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/


----------



## destill

The Choice to Write

http://whenhorseshadwings.com/2012/03/02/the-choice-to-write/


----------



## Claudine Gueh

Celebrating Dr. Seuss's grand day! Which is your favourite Seuss story?

What Henry McBride Taught Me
http://www.carryusoffbooks.com/blog.html


----------



## bnapier

Yes! New post with the cover and blurb to a book I'll be releasing in the next few weeks. PLEASE feel free to swing by and leave some constructive criticisms!

http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/


----------



## Ras Ashcroft

Author Confessions - The Darker Side of Writing:

http://rasashcroft.blogspot.com/2012/03/author-confessions-darker-side-of.html



Spoiler



they're not real


----------



## mrsnazilli

I have had a bit of a flash on mine today..

http://rosiesmith-nazilliwrites.blogspot.com/

Am always looking for guest bloggers and to do interviews if anyone is interested... If you are new to epublishing and Kindle you could be right up my street... PM me..xx


----------



## seventhspell

I have just posted cover reveals and also rans for the soon to be released volume two of The Ruthin Trilogy on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Here are this week's blogs:

My shared writing blog is Retiring a Series, Retiring a Writer at http://writetype.blogspot.com. It was posted on Sunday the 26th.

My white-collar crime blog is Americans' No. 1 Consumer Complaint, http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Feenix

A new cover for Betrovia calls for a new book trailer! 

http://betrovia.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jason Varrone

I just wrote about how Steve Jobs applied a principle from my recently released book.

http://jasonvarrone.com/2012/03/02/steve-jobs-the-deathbed-mindset-in-action/


----------



## tim290280

Results from a reading survey that I thought would interest everyone. I've heard two statements about avid readers recently, one from this survey and one from the Kobo boss.

http://tysonadams.com/2012/03/03/reading-survey-are-you-avid/


----------



## momilp

A few considerations about writing and editing,

http://monicalaporta.com/2012/03/02/write-edit-publish-possibly-in-that-order/


----------



## Marie S

Some of my latest news and the Vampire Book Realm http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.com/2012/03/latest-news.html


----------



## Ty Johnston

I've had several updates of late ...

The release of the new omnibus edition of my epic fantasy Kobalos Trilogy: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/03/kobalos-trilogy-omnibus-edition.html

A link to a review of my fantasy novel _Bayne's Climb_: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/03/baynes-climb-reviewed.html

And a wrap-up to my February 2012 blog tour: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/03/after-blog-tour.html


----------



## dougiebrimson

My latest blog...... the perils of a panster.

http://dougiebrimson.wordpress.com/2012/03/03/the-perils-of-a-panster-whod-be-a-bloody-writer/


----------



## LarryKahn

My latest post, "Patrick Henry Revisited: Give Me Liberty AND Give Me Death," a passionate argument for the right to die, a topic I have been fixated on lately.

http://larrykahn.com/2012/03/patrick-henry-revisited-give-me-liberty-and-give-me-death/


----------



## seventhspell

Just posted Hotspots a set of romance excerpts from the upcoming new release Drew Ruthin and The Blood of Changes: Volume two of The Ruthin Trilogy
on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## Kay Bratt

I posted about a collaboration between myself and an awesome photographer to do a book. I will be editing/writing short stories for families that adoption has impacted, and she will be doing the portraits. So far over 100 families have come forward to be a part of the project.

It's a great way to get my name out there more as well as repay the IA community for their years of support. (In lieu of sharing royalties, my part will go to the charity I voluteer with.)

http://kaybratt.com/2012/02/creating-treasures-a-collaboration-between-portrait-artist-marla-michele-and-kay-bratt-author-and-advocate/


----------



## Andre Jute

A proper bookman's review: Dr Benjamin Pittman reviews LE MANS by Dakota Franklin
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2275

Can actress Rooney Mar teach Morality to the Limousine Left? André Jute investigates the volte face on Larsson.
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2296

Is the Paypal/Smashwords "banning" of rape, incest and bestiality censorship?
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2321


----------



## Andre Jute

"I've always secretly wanted to be a race-car driver. (And I have the speeding tickets to prove it.)" - and other confessions from Kat Jordan
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2336

Reviewers are people too. This one fell in love&#8230;
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2343

Kathleen Valentine gives me some of her ration
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2360

I would give this book 10 Shiny Gold Stars if I could&#8230;truly worth more than 5 stars - LindaMc
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2364


----------



## Andre Jute

Y'all are cordially invited to come racing with me.

How to find your way around the 2012 Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2371

Who can win the Iditarod?
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2378

Who do I pick for the Iditarod?
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2383


----------



## Gabriela Popa

Go into the Wild oven with Ras Ashcroft for some delicious chocolate melts... http://www.amazon.com/Supervillain-The-Concise-Guide-ebook/dp/B0076ZZCIC 

Gabriela


----------



## Alan Parkinson

http://nationalserviceblog.wordpress.com/

Now over 40 posts


----------



## Katie Salidas

Today's topic - A listing of helpful Self-Publishing related websites.


----------



## tim290280

I love the TV show Justified, consistently the best show on TV. Raylan is Elmore's new book and covers the same ground. Awesome!

http://tysonadams.com/2012/03/04/book-review-raylan-by-elmore-leonard/


----------



## Zander Schloss

Aspiring Screenwriters: I just posted resources for screenwriters. http://toddrtystad.blogspot.com/2012/03/screenwriting-resources.html


----------



## seventhspell

Sample Sunday guest spot excerpt two chapter preview from the soon to be released Drew Ruthin and The Blood of Changes on
 [URL=http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot]http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com[/url]


----------



## Harmonious

I posted about getting the rights back to my novel & testing titles, covers on Kindle. Kindle great for experimenting http://fessingauthor.blogspot.com/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - "Sunday Morning, Coming Down"!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/03/04/sunday-morning-coming-down/


----------



## Hugh Howey

I put up a dream cast for the upcoming(?) Wool movie:

http://www.hughhowey.com/?p=1900


----------



## Anjasa

My most recent blog posts:

Taboos in Erotica

Paypal's Corporate Power

Barely Legal Teens

Blog Roundup


----------



## Ras Ashcroft

My new plan to beef up book sales!

http://rasashcroft.blogspot.com/2012/03/marketing-guru-izer.html


----------



## RuthNestvold

I just posted about things I do leading up to and during a free promotion:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/03/04/promoting-ebooks-with-kdp-select/


----------



## TJVitt

Some posts about me and my writing (of course ), but for those who don't really care about that stuff there are some comics for you! Short, sweet, and to the point. Only a couple now but I've got more to add.

http://tjvwriter.blogspot.com/


----------



## Millard

Here's a brand new 400 word story.

http://www.facebook.com/stuartmillardwriter/posts/328273380558760


----------



## CoraBuhlert

On my personal blog I have a post about paranormal romance and the alpha male as well as one about a bird nest in the garden. On my publishing blog, I discuss the whole erotica censorship issue.


----------



## Tonya

Top three things to boost your writing career for FREE AND NOW!
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/2012/03/top-three-things-to-boost-your-career.html


----------



## Michael Cargill

Sir Francis Drake reviews his Subway sandwich experience


----------



## Marie S

Author interview with KT Hall http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.com/2012/03/author-interview-kt-hall.html


----------



## Richard Parks

Today's blog post is on the importance of playing fair with the reader. A subject I'm a bit dogmatic about.

http://wp.me/p1PUGS-cT


----------



## 13500

A diversion today from bibliophilic matters for an issue near and dear to my heart.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/03/feminism-is-not-bad-word.html


----------



## winspearj

I just posted, 'Everything must Change' at,
http://jmwinspear.wordpress.com/2012/03/05/everything-must-change/


----------



## Ann Herrick

I have a guest post at http://pennylockwoodehrenkranz.blogspot.com today. It's about how/when I stared writing.


----------



## 40977

Editor/Author Rhonda Stapleton is on my blog today!


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of Rizzo's Daughter by Lou Manfredo:

http://ethanjones.blog.com

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## RMimms

err, does Tumblr count 

I just posted about a petition that someone started to get PayPal and the credit card companies to stop censoring writers.


__
https://18810586243%2Fpetition-paypal-and-credit-card-companies


----------



## David Kazzie

I live-blogged my Free promo run last week. I wrote the main body of the post, and then added 18 updates during the Free run, and a couple after it ended.

After my first post on KDP select in January which got 40,000 hits, I thought it might good to do a followup with a second blog, but with more detail and data.

David

http://wahoocorner.blogspot.com/2012/02/my-amazon-kdp-select-free-experience.html


----------



## R. Doug

First installment of a three-part photo travelogue series on Boston this week: There's More to Boston than Baked Beans

And a couple of sample shots:


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Map for my epic fantasy, Tranquility's Blaze, is now done!

http://kristadball.com/2012/03/map-for-tranquilitys-blaze-ready/


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

I'm blogging today about my duology *Wysard* and *Lord Brother*, now free at Amazon during Read An E-Book Week, and celebrating their current high spots on the Best Sellers In Epic Fantasy list. Happiness for now!

http://carolynkephart.blogspot.com/2012/03/up-up-up.html


----------



## lewaters

Check out my review of the Christian Fantasy debut novel, _By The Sword_.

http://laurenwaters.net/2012/03/05/by-the-sword-book-review/


----------



## jabeard

Macabre Poetry: An interview with poet Justin Bienvenue


----------



## Tonya

What is a "voice" AND how do we find it?
http://www.worldliterarycafe.com/content/voice-voice-voice


----------



## J Dean

Working with my new cover artist (Thank you for the referral, Julie!) and my new love of rugby: http://enterthevein.wordpress.com


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Martin Pond is my guest author today: Writers On Writing: Martin Bond Books That Inspired Me: Black Evening by David Morrell


----------



## tsharp

I blogged about my writing course, which is spelt out week by week on my blog - http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2012/03/03/creative-writing-course-week-15/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Lou Manfredo, the author of Rizzo's Daughter

http://ethanjones.blog.com

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Jenni

Really great guest post at Write It Forward by Colin Falconer about his move from Traditional to Indie. Write It Forward


----------



## Mark Feggeler

A long overdue post about my son's experience with chronic hives. http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2012/03/chronicled-hives.html


----------



## ShaunaG

Participated in Chuck Wendig's flash fiction challenge this week. Used it as a flashback that may go into my pending WIP.

http://shaunasspot.blogspot.com/2012/03/strange-desire.html


----------



## Seanathin23

I posted and update to my blog post on going free last night. It details the first few days after having gone back to the paid lists.

http://seanswritingadventure.blogspot.com/2012/03/going-free.html


----------



## jolenekendry

I did a guest blog post at Indie Book Writing about Paypal censorship and how it's affected me personally.

http://www.indiebookwriting.com/


----------



## Richard Parks

My latest blog post is a bit of a diatribe on playing fair with the reader. And vice versa.

http://www.richard-parks.com


----------



## vekelly1

Yes, I posted last week about something I really felt the need to share. Hope this inspires you.

http://itsoktosay.com/2012/02/29/just-take-the-first-step/


----------



## twg144

Today for a bit of a change in "Cobwebs Of The Mind" blogged about a _"Limited Free Kindle Book Offer"_ that I decided to run as an experiment. The details are here if you are interested:

Limited Free Kindle Book Offer


----------



## W.W.

I blogged about writing short fiction tie-ins for novel series. Stop by and share your experience with short stories, novellas, and novelettes!

http://wordwrestlerwrites.wordpress.com/2012/03/06/writing-short-fiction-for-a-series-publishing-short-stories-novellas-and-novelettes/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

On my shared writing blog, I wrote about the release of my latest mystery, which is officially out today. Oh, the Zen of it all....http://writetype.blogspot.com


----------



## Tonya

Indie author signs with an agent and will be a HYBRID AUTHOR! 
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/


----------



## winspearj

Some silliness about trolls and dragons at http://jmwinspear.wordpress.com/2012/03/07/the-vengeance-of-dragons/


----------



## R. Doug

Part II in this week's Boston photo travelogue series: In and Around Boston Harbor

And a sample or two:


----------



## michaelabayomi

I just wrote a post about the joys of procrastination and lurking around the Writer's Cafe.

http://michaelabayomi.blogspot.com/2012/03/final-stretch.html


----------



## Ras Ashcroft

Attract more book sales with the Advanced Sockpuppet Strategy!

http://rasashcroft.blogspot.com/2012/03/advanced-amazon-sockpuppet-strategy.html


----------



## xandy3

Wednesday Poetry: Emotional Rollercoaster
http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2012/03/07/wednesday-poetry-emotional-rollercoaster/


----------



## altworld

Oopsie post.... What was here wasn't supposed to be posted here... However I do update my blog at http://alt-world.com everyday and today's update is a 500 Word Flash Fiction Story The Odd Mirror


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Since the Iditarod is going on right now I posted a review of Andre Jute's Iditarod: Marchez! André Jute's Iditarod


----------



## Grace Elliot

In the latest post in this series about seduction, we look at the coquette.
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2012/03/great-seducers-coquette.html
Taking Josephine Bonaparte as our model, we consider what it takes to be a coquette.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

This weeks updates: Smashwords, Black Sheep and Online Publishing
Wordpress / Blogspot


----------



## momilp

My cover artist sent me another great cover for Pax 

http://monicalaporta.com/2012/03/07/pax-in-the-land-of-women-possibly-the-final-cover/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My thoughts on first time is the hardest:

http://ethanjones.blog.com

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Tonya

I'm A HYBRID AUTHOR. . .AND driving every road to publication!
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/2012/03/yes-im-hybrid.html


----------



## FrankZubek

I let people know last night that I am the featured interview today on Indie Book Lounge
www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bryan Cohen

Doing a big 61-day blog tour for my book _The Post-College Guide to Happiness_ with a Kindle Fire giveaway and all sorts of stuff. Enter away and enjoy the posts .

March 1: Pretty Opinionated
March 2: A Cozy Readers Corner
March 3: Suddenly Books
March 4: M. Scott Fiction
March 5: Makobi Scribe
March 6: Workaday Reads
March 7: Luxury Reading


----------



## cheriereich

Today I posted about my thoughts on turning 30 (it's my birthday) and how my space opera novelette is free today. http://cheriereich.blogspot.com/2012/03/purrsonal-thursdays-new-decade.html


----------



## CrystalJigsaw

Constructive criticism - many can't take it if it's negative, yet everyone wants (needs) a review. Always room for improvement...

http://www.crystaljigsaw.blogspot.com


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about how some sage advice from Garrison Keillor got me through my latest writing project: A Tank, A Guillotine and A Biplane: Writing to See What Will Happen


----------



## 13500

Happy International Women's Day! I blog about it today on Bibliophilic Blather.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/03/international-womens-day.html


----------



## ShaunaG

What I'm working on at the moment.

http://shaunasspot.blogspot.com/2012/03/what-im-working-on-march-2012-edition.html


----------



## 41419

It has been a couple of months since I did a sales report, so I thought it might be a good time to share what kind of value I’m getting out of my pimp suit. For anyone looking for numbers with lots of zeroes in them, or tales of battling with household names at the top of the charts, I have a warning for you: this is not that kind of report.


----------



## EC Sheedy

Some thoughts on those pesky saggy, draggy middles that try to sabotage our WIPs and Robert McKee's rescue strategy.  http://penwarriors.com/


----------



## Millard

Three tiny little stories, complete with title-cards.

http://franticplanet.wordpress.com/2012/03/08/hands-up-who-likes-me/


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

I wrote a blog post about why writers have a right to be entitled and the evils of censorship. I even have a little "Pay The Writer" video from Harlan Ellison.
http://sunhimistwalker.com/2012/03/08/getting-on-my-soapbox/


----------



## tim290280

I covered the Perth Writers' Festival the other day, so a little light entertainment today courtesy of one newsreader.

http://tysonadams.com/2012/03/09/the-news-can-be-funny/


----------



## Andre Jute

Kissing the Blarney has been very busy with dozens of posts since I last noted it here. But I thought you might want to share this heartfelt review of one of my books by our own Kathleen Valentine with me:

Marchez! Prepare to sit on the edge of your seat! by Kathleen Valentine
André Jute's Iditarod

"The first time I read it, I read it for the story - I was just dying to see what happened. The second time I read it was for the sheer beauty and intensity of the writing."

http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2424


----------



## arodera

In the last post on my blog, I talk about my new book published on Amazon, "The Rebellion of the Soul" - Spanish Edition (Top 100 in Spain from the first day), as well as other related news with the rest of my books. I leave the link (in Spanish in the original).

http://vivenciasdeunescritornovel.blogspot.com/2012/03/la-rebeldia-del-alma.html

Thanks and regards.


----------



## Tonya

What is a writer's voice and how do you find it?
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/2012/03/voice-voice-voice.html


----------



## R. Doug

Third and final installment on my Boston photo travelogue series: Boston Architecture-The Devil is in the Details

And a couple of samples of the photography:


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Judi Coltman is my guest writer today: Writers On Writing: Judi Coltman - Books That Inspired Me: The World According to Garp by John Irving


----------



## Ethan Jones

An excerpt from Rizzo's Daughter by Lou Manfredo - http://ethanjones.blog.com

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## momilp

I just posted about a quarter inch scale miniature I built 

http://monicalaporta.com/2012/03/09/smaller-than-small-quarter-inch-scale-miniatures/


----------



## Millard

Here's a pretty comprehensive look at all the insane lies Hulk Hogan has been pumping out over the years. You don't need to be a wrestling nerd to appreciate it.

http://franticplanet.wordpress.com/2012/03/09/the-mad-lies-of-hulk-hogan/


----------



## 41419

The President of the Authors Guild, Scott Turow, published a letter yesterday calling on the Justice Department to halt its investigation into (alleged) e-book price-fixing by five of the largest publishers, and Apple. This is my response.


----------



## Jason Varrone

I just posted about tuning out the noise of indie publishing and concentrating on writing.

http://jasonvarrone.com/2012/03/10/tune-out-the-noise-and-just-write/


----------



## StephenLivingston

New post today about my free promotion.

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.

blog - http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com


----------



## Steven Stickler

In March, my theme is Middle School Memories. Subject of first post? Tater Tots. Yum.

http://stevenstickler.wordpress.com/


----------



## Zander Schloss

I posted seven ways to celebrate St. Patrick's Day. http://toddrtystad.blogspot.com/2012/03/7-ways-to-celebrate-st-patricks-day.html


----------



## Ty Johnston

I talk about my latest writing project, a magic realism novel titled _100 Years of Blood_: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/03/100-years-of-blood-my-current-work-in.html


----------



## Gabriela Popa

Rachel Forde explains why her cat is a dog on Soup and Nuts http://soupandnuts.wordpress.com/2012/03/10/my-cat-is-a-dog/
Gabriela


----------



## chel.c.cam

I have an interview with indie author Fisher Amelie that includes a contest for an ebook copy of her YA Contemporary, Callum & Harper. It needs a little love! http://leftandwrite7.blogspot.com/2012/03/inteview-with-awesome-fisher-amelie.html Thanks!


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

I just posted my next instalment in my time travel series, examining the idea that killing Hitler before he began his rise to power and thus started WWII would create a better world.

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.co.nz/

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Anjasa

In the last week:

Morals and Beliefs Compassion for others springs from an inner place, whatever you care to call it, however you think it got there.

Eden Connor Interview Women are, by and large, the ones demanding these rape stories, these incest stories, these barely legal stories.

Male Default - Part 1 I thought nothing of playing male characters in a video game, because that was usually my only option.

Male Default - Part 2 - Targeting Men I have no problem with depictions of sexually charged women, sexually provocative women, or partially dressed women.

Blog Roundup


----------



## seventhspell

Posted on the blog today.
This week's sample Sunday excerpt is from guest author Kristine Cayne who gives us a second excerpt from her book Deadly Obsessions, a romance suspense and the exerpts just get hotter. [URL=http://the-ruthin-troligy.blogspot]http://the-ruthin-troligy.blogspot.com[/url]


----------



## barbarasissel

Are you looking for something different for your cover art? Something original, beautiful and unique to your book? I was and I found an artist who delivered on every level. She designed the lovely cover for my novel, The Ninth Step.  Come and read my blog post about the unusual journey that led her to become a cover artist, the facts and the science fiction!


----------



## William Meikle

I started writing 20 years ago now...
http://williammeikle.com/wp/2012/03/twenty-years-blimey/


----------



## Coral Moore

I rant about character descriptions in the first couple of pages of books: http://www.chaosandinsanity.com/1936/description-rant/


----------



## AnnaM

More about my WIP -- my first non-fiction effort.

http://www.annamurrayauthor.blogspot.com


----------



## Adriana Ryan

chel.c.cam said:


> I have an interview with indie author Fisher Amelie that includes a contest for an ebook copy of her YA Contemporary, Callum & Harper. It needs a little love! http://leftandwrite7.blogspot.com/2012/03/inteview-with-awesome-fisher-amelie.html Thanks!


I tried to leave a comment, but since I don't have a Blogger account, it wouldn't let me use my Google account without creating a blog.  That's something Blogger does if you have a certain setting picked, I believe. Awesome (uh oh! ) interview, though!


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I posted today and announced the release of Howling Rail. It will be available at Amazon as part of the Amazon Prime program. The free promotion will run March 15th through March 17th. The regular price is $1.99. And for those of you who want to know more about Howling Rail, you can read it here at http://www.peelingcheek.wordpress.com.

Howling Rail:
A group of slaves on the Underground Railroad encounter beasts they never could have imagined. In the dark woods, these beasts hunt them down, and one by one they each have to face a terror worse than any they have ever known. When one of the slaves is torn apart and a baby goes missing, trust, love, and faith are not enough to get them to safety. They have to rely on something else.

Howling Rail is the first story of a three-part series. 
Approximately 90 pages. Novella.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my shared blog, I posted about the potential lawsuit the Dept. of Justice might be filing against Apple and five of the big six publishers over the issue of ebook pricing collusion. I've also linked Scott Turow's letter addressing the issue, and Joe Konrath's and Barry Eisler's response to Turow's letter. I didn't go into long analysis, as I let readers decide for themselves. It's at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## 39179

Yes, about my new cover for *The End of the World*.

http://andrewbiss.blogspot.com/

Its one year anniversary of being published on Amazon is tomorrow. I remember back then excitedly typing the book title into the search box on Amazon Kindle store to see it show up...only to be faced with page after page after page of my book _not_ showing up. I'd then tell friends not to bother searching the title, just type in my name or you'll never find it.

Now if you type the title into the main search window on Amazon, period, the first two things that show up are the Kindle and paperback editions of it. Things have changed.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

My most recent posting was A Free Toolkit for Indie Authors, which is an overview of free software tools that are useful for completing and self-publishing a book.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I read slush for a magazine. I wrote about why a story beginning is boring:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/03/12/from-the-slush-minions-diary-12-stories-that-are-boring/


----------



## Tonya

Pass the lotion. . .THICK SKIN WITH EVERY WORD!
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/2012/03/thick-skin-with-every-word.html


----------



## R. Doug

First of a three-part series on Trinidad and Tobago, with pictures: http://rdougwicker.com/2012/03/12/trinidad-and-tobago-part-1-trinidad/

And a sample shot or two:


----------



## Arthur Slade

Posted about how I used Twitter to get 91,000 people to look at me:

http://arthurslade.blogspot.com/


----------



## AnnaM

Posted on my new book release today:

http://annamurrayauthor.blogspot.com/

The book is a monologic epistolograph.


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of Helsinki White by James Thompson - http://ethanjones.blog.com

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## 41419

There has been a lot of talk recently about the changes that have taken place over the last two years in the business side of publishing. Today, I have a fascinating guest post from indie author Matthew Iden who examines how the digital revolution may be changing the very way we write (and, ultimately, the way we may be compensated for that work).


----------



## Marie S

Interview with KR Jacobsen now posted on my blog

http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.com/2012/03/author-interview-kr-jacobsen.html


----------



## Millard

Some tiny little flash fiction.




__ https://www.facebook.com/stuartmillardwriter/posts/332934256759339


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I posted today and included a video about last night's episode of The Walking Dead. The show is just way too intense. But it was good, and I liked the video. The interviews about the characters, their humanity, and what they're trying to live through. Better angels indeed. It always reminds me of why I write.

Check it out at www.peelingcheek.wordpress.com.


----------



## Al Schneider

Not really a new 'post', but I got bored today and gave Indie Book Lounge  a facelift... New graphics, menu's, la-de-da. New posts coming soon after I get some sleep, then back to comic sites.


----------



## WHDean

Well, I posted my theory of zombies. It's uplifting, in a down-lifting way.


----------



## Patty Jansen

posted on stategies to deal with writer envy:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/03/13/the-green-eyed-beast-how-do-you-deal-with-writer-envy/


----------



## tsharp

I'm currently attending a creative writing course, so as well as blogging about the weekly classes, I've decided to post up the chapters produced from the terms of the course. This week - chapter 1;

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2012/03/09/first-chapter-unleashed/


----------



## WilliamKing.me

Just hit 10000 sales-- some thoughts, facts and figures.

http://www.williamking.me/2012/03/13/10000/

All the best,

Bill


----------



## William Meikle

Crustaceans launches in 2 shiny print editions today. There is a limited (13 only) signed, leather bound deluxe hardcover edition, and a trade paperback edition (first 100 signed)

http://williammeikle.com/wp/2012/03/crustaceans-launches-in-print-today/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Carolyn J. Rose is my guest today on my blog: Writers on Writing: Carolyn J. Rose - Books That Inspired Me: A Story Is A Promise


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with James Thompson, the author of Helsinki White - http://ethanjones.blog.com

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## tim290280

Using apostrophes - helpful decision tree.

http://tysonadams.com/2012/03/14/how-to-use-apostrophes/


----------



## J Dean

Posted about my own "March Madness" with regard to servers. http://enterthevein.wordpress.com


----------



## Tonya

Panster's guide to getting words on the page.
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/2012/03/pansters-guide-to-writing.html


----------



## R. Doug

Trinidad and Tobago Part 2-Asa Wright Nature Center

With pictures, of course. And here's a sample:


----------



## 41419

Self-publishers often complain that they find it much, much harder to make sales on other retailers like Barnes & Noble. Today I look at why. And the answer is quite simple: Barnes & Noble make it very difficult for readers to find indie books. I argue that this strategy is as harmful for Barnes & Noble as it is for self-publishers.

*Barnes & Noble: If You Want Competition, Compete!*

http://indiereader.com/2012/03/barnes-noble-if-you-want-competition-compete/


----------



## Grace Elliot

The next post in my series about "The Great Seducers"
This week: The Charmer.
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2012/03/great-seducers-charmer.html

What does it take to be a charmer?
What rules do they work by?
Who is our famous charmer from history?


----------



## tsharp

This week's blog is a brief book review of a book I randomly bought and really enjoyed reading.

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2012/03/14/my-to-read-pile-revisited/


----------



## Scarlett_R

*What Do I Need to Self Publish? *
Articles on book cover design and self publishing.

http://booksat.scarlettrugers.com/bookcoverdesign/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My thoughts on Plotting the plot - http://ethanjones.blog.com

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Check it out, it is written with people in mind that publish to places like Booksie, FictionPress, Fanfiction, etc. None of the technical stuff, all of the handy and good stuff

Guide for online published stories, Part 2
Blogspot / wordpress


----------



## 41419

The first wave of self-publishers who signed up to KDP Select have either come to the end of their 90-day exclusivity period or that day is fast approaching, and many are wondering whether to re-enroll in the program or to begin uploading to the other retailers.

In January, I featured Sarah Woodbury, who decided to stay out of Select and outline a strategy which had brought her great success in the past - making the first book of a series free, on all retailers, permanently. She also promised to come back and let us know how it all went.


----------



## erikhanberg

I'm finally starting to get to real income! $500 last month, $600 already this month (thanks to an incredibly successful free giveaway over the weekend).

Here's a link to my blog post that sums it all. The title is "I made $100 in my sleep last night."

http://bit.ly/zHEdh3

But suffice to say, the dream of self-publishing is real! We don't all have to be John Locke to make this worthwhile.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

http://ebooksbykali.blogspot.com/2012/03/dont-box-me-in.html -- where I wonder if self-publishing in different genres is career suicide or if my experiment fits right in with the whole anarchic ideals of doing your own thing...


----------



## Andy Conway

A spooky little thing I noticed about our unconscious need for structure...

in which I talk about structure in storytelling and how I noticed I used it unconsciously when I was laying out my ebook covers...

http://andyconway.net/articles/a-spooky-little-thing-i-noticed-about-our-unconscious-need-for-structure.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

My thoughts on The swinging pendulum - traditional vs. e-book publishing - http://ethanjones.blog.com

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

One of my great writing rules: When in Doubt Change Scenes


----------



## George Berger

It's not really an excuse, but even Amazon makes typos.


----------



## Millard

Hello. Please enjoy



__ https://www.facebook.com/stuartmillardwriter/posts/334894879896610


.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yesterday I blogged about John Carter of Mars and why Edgar Rice Burroughs is so hard to adapt.


----------



## Andre Jute

R. Doug said:


> Trinidad and Tobago Part 2-Asa Wright Nature Center
> 
> With pictures, of course. And here's a sample:


So many interesting blogs, so little time. Superb, Doug!


----------



## R. Doug

Thank you, Andre.  Of course, you're no slouch at great blogs yourself.  I've enjoyed several of yours.


----------



## Andre Jute

In praise of hard women. Aliy Zirkle leads the Iditarod, toughest race in the world
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2429

Deliciating in the power of words, quagswagging the prissy ones
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2441
Also at home here on Kindleboards:
"Deliciating in the power of words, quagswagging the prissy ones" on Kindleboards
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,107631.0.html

More interesting stuff on Kissing the Blarney. Root around.
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/


----------



## Katie Salidas

Cover art revealed for Soulstone.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I had a couple posts about themes that have seemed to pop up lately in real life that relates to my novel Times of Trouble

http://cliffballauthor.wordpress.com/2012/03/15/feds-family-farms-and-times-of-trouble/

http://cliffballauthor.wordpress.com/2012/03/05/eugenics-and-how-it-relates-to-times-of-trouble/


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I posted last night. Howling Rail is now available for free. Two more days left.
For all those interested in a different kind of werewolf...spread the word.

http://www.peelingcheek.wordpress.com


----------



## 41419

I have put together a special sale for St. Patrick's Day. 30 great books from 26 different authors - all reduced to 99c for this weekend only.

All genres are covered - romance, science fiction, thriller, historical fiction, literary, paranormal, fantasy, and more! - from bestsellers to undiscovered gems, and one lucky reader is going to win all 30 books!


----------



## tim290280

Couple of posts on grammar. Some good fun for my fellow literatzi.

http://tysonadams.com/2012/03/16/704/

http://tysonadams.com/2012/03/14/how-to-use-apostrophes/


----------



## R. Doug

Trinidad and Tobago Part 3-Tobago

With pictures, of course. And here's another sample:


----------



## Andre Jute

What happens when Rooney Mara publicly approves of your book's central theme?

See also:

http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2456

http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2440


----------



## Tonya

Self published or traditional published, YOU NEED AN EDITOR!
http://bit.ly/zg4YJR


----------



## Mel Comley

I interviewed new romance author Jan Ruth on my blog.

http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-romance-writers_06.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Victoria Jeffries is the guest on my blog today:Writers On Writing: Victoria A. Jeffery - The Book That Inspired Me: Dune by Frank Herbert


----------



## tsharp

My latest blog is about the writing course I am attending - although it does slide off-topic and discuss what types of biscuits/cookies writers eat whilst writing.
http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2012/03/16/creative-writing-course-week-17-or-what-biscuits-do-you-recommend-when-writing/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My thoughts on storyline similarities - http://ethanjones.blog.com

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## William Meikle

One of my periodic newsletters - The year so far
http://williammeikle.com/wp/2012/03/willie-meikle-news-the-year-so-far/


----------



## Jenni

The Write It Forward Author Branding Plan at Write It Forward Blog


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

This week's white-collar crime blog is The Outrage of Entitlement, at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp


----------



## Brenda Carroll

New twist on Blog Interviews: *Author Interviews Reader *

http://wp.me/pB5RI-9c


----------



## Seanathin23

http://seanswritingadventure.blogspot.com/2012/03/weekly-update.html My first weekly update on how things are going as I get back to work on my new novel.


----------



## Scarlett_R

*Why is a book cover so important? *
An article on the benefits of a cover and why you should have your say.

http://booksat.scarlettrugers.com/bookcoverdesign/why-is-a-book-cover-important/


----------



## Patty Jansen

Posted about the uneasy relationship between writers and their reviews:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/03/16/reviews-and-the-writer/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Cat Adams - http://ethanjones.blog.com

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## xandy3

New blogging schedule (which hopefully I'll stick to.) http://wp.me/pIJeA-ag


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

A knitting blog today: Knitting the Ten-Stitch Zigzag


----------



## Zander Schloss

I just blogged about a book that's free (today) and rabbit-approved: http://toddrtystad.blogspot.com/2012/03/seven-moments-in-time-free-and-rabbit.html


----------



## LGOULD

With Opening Day rapidly approaching, I reminisced about my history as a Washington baseball fan on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

*
How do you look in the mirror, knowing you are the traitor and not the hero?*

Collaborator, chapter 2b of my serial is out -- http://kristadball.com/2012/03/1570/

To get started, click here: http://kristadball.com/books/collaborator-serialized-novel/


----------



## Amanda Charvi

*Strive*

I wrote about things I strive for when I write. Such as: I strive for that feeling I get when I hear Han say, "I know."

http://amandacharvi.blogspot.com/2012/03/strive.html


----------



## hs

I blogged about the revival of short stories - http://hswriting.blogspot.com/2012/03/revival-of-short-stories.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I blogged about inspiration. Sometimes the Muse comes and finds you. Just as I wasn't looking, a story came to me from the mention of a song... http://ebooksbykali.blogspot.com/2012/03/sometimes-muse-finds-you.html


----------



## Feenix

Today's blog was inspired by March Madness 2012! 

http://betrovia.blogspot.com/


----------



## seventhspell

Today there is a Saturday Snippet from the third book in The Seven Spell saga up on http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com romance urban fantasy


----------



## jabeard

Smooth Roads and Criminals: A discussion of roads in Georgian England

http://riftwatcher.blogspot.com/2012/03/mr-beards-regency-tour-day-17-smooth.html


----------



## tim290280

There are some truly awful magazines out there, you wonder who actually reads them.

http://tysonadams.com/2012/03/18/magazines-and-newsletters-that-never-took-off/


----------



## Scarlett_R

A Novel Collaboration among 15 authors following the Hero's Journey format, one author per chapter.

Follow our Main Character Lachlan as strange happenings begin to effect the town he lives in- Ask, New Mexico. Strange sounds play on the radio, people forget places, object, names.

Chapter One is now up!

http://scarlett-archer.com/thecollaboration/?p=19


----------



## Marie S

http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/book-of-day.html


----------



## seventhspell

Today we have Catherine E Chapman as guest author on [URL=http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot]http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com[/url] with an excerpt from her romance novella Elizabeth Clansham.

Catherine E. Chapman is a UK-based writer of romantic fiction. Her novella, 'Elizabeth Clansham', is a contemporary story set in the Highlands of Scotland. Drop by and find out about her.


----------



## Jason Varrone

I just wrote about exercising your imagination.

http://jasonvarrone.com/2012/03/18/how-to-exercise-your-imagination/


----------



## Heather Ross

What's a muse and do I have one?

http://heatherross.net/muse/


----------



## KathyLynnHarris

Just posted to my blog tonight -  a funny (i hope) post about getting a bra fitting. Yes, a bra fitting. It did not go well.


----------



## KathyLynnHarris

KathyLynnHarris said:


> Just posted to my blog tonight - a funny (i hope) post about getting a bra fitting. Yes, a bra fitting. It did not go well.


i suppose i should give the URL! ha.

www.kathylynnharris.com/blog

my goal, though, is to write just one blog post that goes viral that the metal chicken one.


----------



## Tonya

Do you really judge a book by it's cover?
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/2012/03/what-up-with-cover.html


----------



## SadieSForsythe

Surprisingly I extolled the virtues of vitamin D. Less surprising I also posted links to goodreads and thebookbag because readers can win copies (physical copies) of my book at both of these sites.

http://sadieforsythe.com/wp/


----------



## dldkrypto

I started blogging every day but didn't have many hits.  Then today someone commented that they liked the first chapter of my book, which really brightened my day and strengthened my resolve.  Now I have to get back to it and update it.


----------



## 13500

Do you write Flash Fiction? Looking for April submissions for my blog's Flash Fiction Fridays.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/03/you-know-you-want-to.html


----------



## xandy3

I blogged today about self-discipline and a commitment I'm making to myself. http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2012/03/19/self-discipline/


----------



## Anjasa

Guest Post: The Hate That Lurks. We are not living in a post-racial or post-feminist world.

When Will They Call it a Drinking Problem? Young people who are drinking don't realize that it's not normal to always puke after drinking. Young people don't realize that it's not normal to drink until you pass out. Young people don't realize that binge drinking is considered, in the United States, as having more than 4 (female) or 5 drinks (male) in one sitting.

Violence and Culture in Video Games. American entertainment has a love affair with violence. Our biggest movies typically have violence or action, and almost all of our games are centered around violence or violent scenarios. The sex that we get in games are steeped in violence. Any romance we do get is typically clunky, half-hearted, and surrounded by violence.

Blog Roundup.

Non-Violent Video Games This is the pressure that men are under to constantly assert their masculinity. A complete absence of emotion, always stern, always in control, always in power, always knowing what to do. Any deviance from this is weakness. That's why there's so many people online stating that they, say, claim to find video games easy even on the ultra hard mode.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I posted about an article in this week's NY Times: Your Brain On Fiction: A Validation


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of Stay Close by Harlan Coben - http://ethanjones.blog.com

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## 41419

Self-publisher Lindsay Buroker was recently approached by 47North, one of Amazon's new imprints. Today I have a fantastic guest post where she reveals how you can position yourself to receive such offers (and the advice is great for everyone, even those who don't want any kind of deal). Oh, and she reveals her decision too. It's not what you might guess...


----------



## R. Doug

Another Sunset (with pictures):


----------



## JB Rowley

There's something spine tingling about reading other people's hand written love letters. On my latest blog I have posted copies of two original love letters my father wrote to my mother. The first one was written in 1945 when they were separated by war and the second one was written in 1964 when they were separated by my father's illness. Both letters express my father's yearning to be back with Mum and are very touching to read. http://jbthewriter.wordpress.com/


----------



## Tonya

Tips and Tricks to guest blogging
http://www.worldliterarycafe.com/content/shine-guest-blogger


----------



## lewaters

Does this novel make my butt look big?

http://laurenwaters.net/2012/03/19/does-this-novel-make-my-butt-look-big/


----------



## J Dean

Two short clips from Stephen King and Ray Bradbury: http://enterthevein.wordpress.com


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Mike Nettleton is my guest blogger today: Writers On Writing: Mike Nettleton - Books That Inspired Me: Confessions of a life-long bookworm


----------



## jabeard

Vampires Who Don't Hang Out In Rural Washington: An interview with paranormal romance author Uzuri Wilkerson

http://riftwatcher.blogspot.com/2012/03/vampires-who-dont-hang-out-in-rural.html


----------



## Janel Gradowski

I am talking about writing my first novella. Instead of starting at the beginning and going until the end, I've decided to write the chapters out of order.

http://janelsjumble.blogspot.com/2012/03/random-strategy.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Gerard O'Donovan, the author of Dublin Dead - http://ethanjones.blog.com

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## 41419

The historical Spanish obsession with the purity of blood evolved into an elaborate caste system which reached its apogee with the colonization of South America and the subsequent intermingling of settlers with both South American Indians and imported African slaves, all of whose mixed offspring needed a separate classification, of course.

*Colonial Peru, the Caste System, and the "Purity" of Blood*

http://southamericana.com/2012/03/20/spain-peru-and-the-purity-of-blood/


----------



## BBGriffith

My most recent blog (out last thursday) is entitled "The merits of killing off all of your characters", and is a rather snarky look at the problem of "Plot Armor" in fiction.

http://griffithpublishing.com/2012/03/merits-killing-characters/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My shared blog's latest entry was on Sunday. It's called What's Up with English Curriculums in Canadian High Schools? http://writetype.blogspot.com


----------



## xandy3

Sort of a double-post: Off Topic Tuesday http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/off-topic-tuesday-my-non-fic-blog-bullied/

And, my new non-fic blog's info post: http://bullied430.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/intro-going-public/


----------



## Scarlett_R

Interview with author Greg Curtis- what is his favourite first line? What's his own worst and best first line? Does he have any advice for writing a good one?

http://1001firstlines.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/first-lines-with-greg-curtis/


----------



## tim290280

Nothing like cuddling up with a psychopathic killer to relax.

http://tysonadams.com/2012/03/21/book-review-double-dexter-by-jeff-lindsay/


----------



## R. Doug

Another in my popular photo-tip blog series: More Fun with Color Filtering for Black & White Photography


----------



## Tonya

Tips on how to get to THE END! 
http://bit.ly/GDERmA


----------



## Ethan Jones

My thoughts on promotional efforts - http://ethanjones.blog.com

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I was interviewed at the Indie BookSpot and blog about John Carter and what is wrong with Hollywood these days.


----------



## StephenEngland

Posted more _Confessions of a Rogue Writer_ last night, this edition entitled _Social Media and Soap Salesmen_. If you've been hearing the gurus of the indie world say that "you can't sell books on social media", check this out. http://bit.ly/GC2kXi


----------



## Tonya

Don't quit! Lets finish your novel! http://bit.ly/GDERmA


----------



## momilp

Sharing happy news 
http://monicalaporta.com/2012/03/22/this-authors-delights/


----------



## 41419

To counter some of the misinformation about how “difficult” or “expensive” self-publishing is, and to try and keep writers from the clutches of disreputable, incompetent, and/or overpriced self-publishing “services” I’ve put together a short 3,500 word primer on self-publishing basics. Obviously, this won’t cover every topic exhaustively, but it should give new writers a good starting point, and there are plenty of links for further reading.


----------



## Ethan Jones

My thoughts on brewing ideas - http://ethanjones.blog.com

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Nadine

Just posted about people finally coming to visit me in Costa Rica. There's a picture of my mother-in-law boogie-boarding...that alone is worthy of a peek.

http://www.happierthanabillionaire.com/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My review of Muriel Barbery's The Elegance of the Hedgehog


----------



## tim290280

Bit of backhanded inspiration today.

http://tysonadams.com/2012/03/23/nothing-is-impossible/


----------



## bookworm77

i requested yet another book tweet at my adopted blog: http://goodbookstoday.com/bookclub/?page_id=31

gotta love those book tweets!


----------



## Glen Krisch

I just blogged about: Vanity vs. Professional Publishing in the New ebook Era.

http://glenkrisch.wordpress.com/2012/03/23/vanity-vs-professional-publishing-in-the-new-ebook-era/


----------



## Romana Grimm

I blogged about something that every (new or young) author stumbles over: formatting. Of course I'm not an expert but the basics are important all the same. The fancy html stuff comes later, long after one is done fiddling with page sizes, fonts, indents and all the other stuff that makes writing that much cleaner and easier 

This blog is in German, but if anyone's interested ... http://romanagrimm.blogspot.de/2012/03/schritt-fur-schritt.html


----------



## Tonya

Are you on a writing roller coaster? HANDS UP!
http://bit.ly/GPU1Ww


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Why not check out if posted recently and follow my blog when you get the chance, and I'll follow you back! Thanks! http://drdhillon.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Jim Bronyaur is my guest on my blog today: Writers On Writing: Jim Bronyaur - Books that Inspired Me: On Writing by Stephen King


----------



## R. Doug

Shopping for a Camera-What NOT to DO!


----------



## Heather Ross

I like to take photos too, so posted another one of my amateur shots (read - point the camera anywhere, push button and let the Canon do the rest, then shamelessly take credit ).

http://heatherross.net/bees-and-me-photo-2/


----------



## seventhspell

Have just put up a cover reveal for a soon to be released book, romance, on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## Ursula Grey

My latest post is about my upcoming release with Red Sage Publishing, Fallen Woman of Világos. http://ursulagrey.wordpress.com/


----------



## glennlangohr

I blog about drug war and prison, can I post my the blog from my website here?


----------



## LB Gschwandtner

My latest post title = My Life @ Amazon.

Please share your experiences in the comment section http://thenovelette.com/blog.


----------



## OJ Connell

In my latest blog post I talk about my writing space and other (potentially) interesting things!

http://ojconnell.blogspot.com/


----------



## Scarlett_R

Chris Northern is interviewed over at 1001 First Lines!

http://1001firstlines.wordpress.com/2012/03/24/first-lines-with-author-chris-northern/


----------



## Scarlett_R

What images should go on a book cover? Photos? Illustration? Or should you just use type? Here are some straight forward pros and cons!
http://booksat.scarlettrugers.com/bookcoverdesign/what-images-to-put-on-a-book-cover/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I've got a Guest Post today from my buddy Ray Beimel who writes about weathering out a hurricane during his midshipman days in Corpus Christi: Guest Blog from Ray: Hurricane Celia - 41 Years Later


----------



## jaim101

Hi,

I try to post every day or two if I can. Todays post is about the first UK sale of my latest book. I also offer samples of my books and pictures of how my book covers developed before publication. I have a few followers and I'd love some more.

http://the24hourjazzcafe.blogspot.co.uk/

Needless to say, if you follow me I'll follow you right back but in a non threatening, non stalker kind of way.


----------



## Kay Bratt

My blog post today will take you for a sneak peak into the mysterious land of China and an issue that will tear at the heart of every mother. It is a teaser for my latest novel, _Chasing China_.

http://kaybratt.com/2012/03/chasing-china-a-daughters-quest-for-truth/


----------



## Zander Schloss

I formally notified everyone that *spring is here*: http://toddrtystad.blogspot.com/2012/03/spring-is-here.html


----------



## momilp

Posted pictures of two cold porcelain wedding bouquets I made for a couple.

http://monicalaporta.com/2012/03/24/wedding-flowers/


----------



## Feenix

March Madness 2012 Continues!

http://betrovia.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jason Varrone

I just posted about allowing ourselves to celebrate small successes and about a short article of mine appearing in my local newspaper, The Buffalo News.

http://jasonvarrone.com/2012/03/24/celebrate-little-successes/


----------



## seventhspell

Posted an exclusive preview of Stone Kisses a soon to be released romance.
Don't miss this five chapter taster of this lovely book. It's only available for this weekend so sample Sunday has become sample Saturday on
 [URL=http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot]http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com[/url]

I do feature romance excerpts, or blurbs and bios etc (thinking of KDP select) for romance writers, any sub genre if anyone reading this post would like to have a feature up; it's free and recently each feature gets around 400 reads. Message me


----------



## Aris Whittier

My post will make your mouth water....Tarts...yummy...

http://awhittier.blogspot.com/


----------



## Cliff Ball

I posted the reviews that Times of Trouble has gotten since it's publication at the beginning of February
http://cliffballauthor.wordpress.com/2012/03/23/reader-reviews-for-times-of-trouble/


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

Just posted my book trailer for Howling Rail. You can preview it on my blog here: http://peelingcheek.wordpress.com/2012/03/24/a-book-trailer-for-howling-rail/


----------



## tim290280

With so many articles around on becoming a vegan I decided to write one on eating meat.

http://tysonadams.com/2012/03/24/guide-to-becoming-an-omnivore/


----------



## John Y. Jones

E-books: Home of the Next Big Thing? Maybe. After all, in this life, nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## SadieSForsythe

I recently had to do some drastic editing to a document I was working on. I wrote about the experience and the importance of making a piece of writing match the style it is intended for.

http://sadieforsythe.com/


----------



## Colin

Today I have been updating reviews on the blog/website that I designed for one of my most talented authors.

http://www.tonysullivan.org​
'Hannah Rafferty's deftly written story will remain in the
mind long after gaudier and more celebrated fiction has 
been forgotten'

*Sunday Times*​


----------



## Scarlett_R

Chapter 2 of the novel collaboration project is up. What's going on with the birds in Ask, New Mexico?

http://scarlett-archer.com/thecollaboration/?p=92


----------



## BBGriffith

This week's post is called the Battle for Reviews, of which all of us are acutely aware, and is also about the importance of celebrating minor milestones in our self-publishing careers (there's always an excuse to celebrate).

http://griffithpublishing.com/2012/03/battle-reviews/


----------



## Ruth Harris

Posted 7 Ways To Beat That Block...http://bit.ly/GNH14a


----------



## seventhspell

YA romantic contemporary fantasy has a trio of snippets up on the blog [URL=http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot]http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com[/url] from book four, The Sealed Door , in the magical series The Seven Spell Saga


----------



## Greenkeeper

I recently released a new book and updated my first novel with an expanded 2nd edition so I've been posting like crazy lately, relatively speaking. I'm currently running a free giveaway at Smashwords, too. If you're into YA fantasy you can check all of this out at sdbest.blogspot.com.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Many of you already know the value of Dropbox, but for those who don't, I posted *Indie Authors, Let Me Save You Some Time and Grief*.


----------



## PaulOBrien

My first blog at www.paulobrien.info - check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Marie S

Interview with author Kea Alwang 
http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/author-interview-kea-alwang.html?spref=tw


----------



## GWakeling

I've just started to new blog to promote my debut book and talk about the challenges that self published authors face. If you have a free minute or two, please take a look 

http://geoffreywakeling.com/


----------



## Tonya

Know your characters and your story will flow out.
http://bit.ly/GNvVc3


----------



## Ty Johnston

An interview with Heather Ross, author of _Johnny Mustang_ and _Highway 90_: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/03/interview-with-author-of-johnny-mustang.html


----------



## xandy3

Writing ADHD http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/?p=658&preview=true

and my five favorite books from childhood http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2012/03/23/friday-five-five-favorite-books-from-childhood/


----------



## vonlcid

Just started as a writer. I have always secretly wanted to create. Now I am finding time to write and blog about my trials and tribulations as my first novel is coming together.

Here's my blog: vonlcid.blogspot.com


----------



## 41419

"A Storm Hits Valparaiso" is the featured book on the Historical Fiction Authors' Cooperative this week, where I posted about the story behind the book - a five year investigation into the greatest mystery in South American history.

http://historicalfictionauthors.net/?p=5356


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of More Forensics and Fiction by D. P. Lyle - http://ethanjones.blog.com

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## mbatt

Posted about my weekly podcast, EXPLORING NATURE WITH MARY BATTEN. Live every Monday, 2:00-2:30 PM, EDT. Today, March 26th, I'll be talking about symbiosis, one of the topics covered in my Ebook, HOW TO HAVE SEX IF YOU'RE NOT HUMAN.
http://www.blogtalkradio.com/exploring-nature-with-mary-batten/2012/03/26/exploring-nature-with-mary-batten


----------



## glennlangohr

Now that I understand the thread. My most recent post on my blog is about the Criminal Justice system and my writing. http://www.lockdownpublishing.com


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

At last, my third full-length novel, _Depraved Heart_, is back from the proofreader and is scheduled for an April release. I talk about it on my blog: _Depraved Heart_ is on its way...


----------



## Anjasa

Blog posts this week at Femmedia, my blog dedicated to feminism, games, media and smut:

Non-Violent Video Games Skyrim has a relationship aspect to it, and I adore this addition to the gameplay. The relationship / romance mods for Morrowind and Oblivion were both incredibly popular - which makes me really wonder. If men are primarily the players of Morrowind and Oblivion, then men must really be looking forward to these aspects to - after all, there's a good possibility that many of these relationship mods were even created by men!

(Role)playing the Victim Rape victims, then, are to have been raped by a stranger, have suffered physical signs of abuse like bruises, while dressed modestly and not under the influence of drugs or alcohol, preferably in a good part of town, and afterwards they are to be a husk of what they once were, consumed with sadness and anguish and pain.

Societal Vacuum This is something that can add so much enrichment, especially in fantasy worlds. It takes a lot of energy, a lot of effort, to think about how the fantasy cultures might differ from our own, to figure out the external pressures on the characters and on societies as a whole, to figure out what it is that really drives them.

Blog Roundup

Guest Post: Male Emotions in the Media by Jess C Scott / jessINK The mainstream mass media tends to focus on stereotypes most of the time. In news articles, movies, books, and magazines, "masculinity" is typically associated with logic, aggression, brute strength, and the hard sciences-a man isn't encouraged or expected to show a wide range of emotions.


----------



## theaatkinson

Find your Tahiti

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com/2012/03/25/find-your-tahiti/


----------



## Pamela Davis

I'm getting back to my blog posting finally. Check it out at http://themindofpam.com


----------



## 41419

Building your own e-bookstore and selling direct to your readers has just become a lot simpler thanks to a new company called Gumroad. Should you open your own store? What are the advantages/disadvantages? All your questions answered...


----------



## xandy3

Off-topic Tuesday http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2012/03/27/off-topic-tuesday-web-design-as-a-career-choice-possibly/

contemplating going back to school.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I wrote about the A-Z Blog Hop that starts on April 1. There is sure to be a lot fun and interesting reading in this blogging exercise. See my blog at:

http://brendancarroll.wordpress.com/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with D. P. Lyle, MD, author of More Forensic and Fiction - http://ethanjones.blog.com

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Janel Gradowski

A common mantra for writers is: butt in chair. While many of us accomplish this I bet we're also hoping that our butts won't get wider than our chair! Today I have a post about being a healthy writer, with links to sites that can help accomplish that task.

http://janelsjumble.blogspot.com/2012/03/be-healthy-writer.html


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I've spent quite a bit of time updating my amazon accounts. But I did manage to get a blog post in to: The Mill River Recluse versus The Hunger Games.

http://peelingcheek.wordpress.com/2012/03/27/the-mill-river-recluse-versus-the-hunger-games/


----------



## Aris Whittier

I blogged about my totally awesome estate sale finds&#8230;check it out&#8230; http://awhittier.blogspot.com/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

On Sunday, I posted on my shared blog about steep learning curves. It's about my venture into becoming an event planner/promoter, as part of volunteer duties for the crime writing organization I belong to.
You can find Steep Learning Curves at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!


----------



## FrankZubek

www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/
Posted a picture of the cover of my new novella as well as links about James Cameron ( the director) becoming only the second person in history to dive to the bottom of the ocean and a variety of other interesting pop culture material


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Just blogged about my interview in 1001 First Lines blog. That was fun to do. I loved reading the other interviews too, inspired me to look for some of the books I haven't picked up in a while and a few I haven't read yet. Check it out here: http://ebooksbykali.blogspot.com/2012/03/new-blog-interview.html


----------



## jabeard

Magic's in the Blood: Guest Post by Marion Sipe


----------



## Scarlett_R

First lines interview with Kali Amanda! http://1001firstlines.wordpress.com/2012/03/28/first-lines-with-author-kali-amanda/


----------



## Scarlett_R

Book Cover Design articles- articles to help self-publishers DIY.

This Wednesday's article is on 5 things that shouldn't be on a book cover: http://booksat.scarlettrugers.com/bookcoverdesign/5-things-that-shouldnt-be-on-a-book-cover/


----------



## Tonya

How bad do you want publishing success?

http://bit.ly/Aod6nh


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

My thoughts on small presses

http://adarkandstormyblog.blogspot.com/2012/03/about-small-press.html


----------



## xandy3

Bitter Pill

http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2012/03/28/wednesday-poetry-bitter-pill/

A poem I wrote when I found out a so-called friend who had stole from me died.

Not very proud of the way I feel...but some grudges linger on.


----------



## lewaters

How to be your own beta reader...

http://laurenwaters.net/2012/03/28/be-your-own-beta/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Facts and figures on who's making the dough in the writing business - http://ethanjones.blog.com

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Richard Parks

Today I blogged about how much publishing has changed since I first started selling stories (seems like a different century).

http://wp.me/p1PUGS-e7


----------



## Steve Vernon

Two new blog posts this week.

DEALING WITH DISCOURAGEMENT - http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/03/26/dealing-with-discouragement/

CHASING RABBITS - http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/03/28/chasing-rabbits/


----------



## SadieSForsythe

Yesterday I posted about the arrival of spring. Lets face it at this time of year a lot of people do. Today I wrote about winning 3 first-read books on Goodread in a week when I had never won any before.
http://sadieforsythe.com


----------



## Matthew Lee Adams

I posted a Formatting Guide for publishing to CreateSpace:

http://matthewleeadams.com/2012/03/createspace-document-settings/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I just posted on my white-collar crime blog. Today's issue is Startling Stats and Great Tips for Small Businesses, http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I uploaded the third instalment of my guide.
Guide for online published stories, part 3
blogspot / Wordpress

I'm talking about Narration and cliches


----------



## Alan Petersen

My latest blog post is about an old, but uber cool video of an interview with Rod Serling (Twilight Zone) on writing...

http://fictiveuniverse.com/videos/rod-serling-on-writing

I love the end part about the importance of discipline for writers.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

My paperbacks.
Here's my blog: http://drdhillon.blogspot.com/ 
Thanks.

-------------
"We come to love not by finding a perfect person, but by learning to see an imperfect person perfectly"


----------



## twg144

A funny look at Twitter for Authors (at least I hope it is funny!) on my blog here
*140 Characters & Your World Is Complete! So Twitter Away*


----------



## AnneEJohnson

My guest, author Adriana Ryan, talks about giving quirks to your characters.

http://anneejohnson.blogspot.com/2012/03/guest-blogger-paranormal-romance-author.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Beth Dolgner is my guest blogger today: Writers On Writing: Beth Dolgner - Books that Inspired Me: Something Wicked This Way Comes by Ray Bradbury


----------



## Ethan Jones

My thoughts on whether Titanic will ever rest in peace - http://ethanjones.blog.com

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## 41419

I have an interesting guest post from author and editor Matt Ellis, whose tepid Kindle sales led to a publishing deal. He has decided to take a different path to most of us, but he lays out the reasoning behind his choice.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Remembering an old friend gave me the title and inspiration for a new anthology I wasn't even planning. Plus there's my favorite joke of all time... http://ebooksbykali.blogspot.com/2012/03/because-she-was-woman.html


----------



## FrankZubek

Posted a three chapter excerpt from my new novella, Obliterate!, which should be available for kindle later today

Plus bits and pieces of other news

Busy as always


----------



## R. Doug

Equaling a Person of Interest

Winter's Last Blast


----------



## 13500

Flash Fiction Fridays today with a story about a western man...

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/03/flash-fiction-fridays-long-arm-of-law.html


----------



## Janel Gradowski

I'm working on a culinary novella. Today I posted a small excerpt from it.

http://janelsjumble.blogspot.com/2012/03/sneak-peek-must-love-sandwiches.html


----------



## Ty Johnston

I interview KD's own James Hockings, author of _Surfing Vietnam_ and _How to Kill Your Wife_: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/03/interview-with-author-james-hockings.html

I love his answers!


----------



## Catana

http://writingcycle.wordpress.com/2012/03/30/writers-as-literary-advocates/ I'm in the beginning stages of developing a review site for quality books, so when I found a recent article about readers as literary advocates, I had to do a riff on it.


----------



## Feenix

Lottery Insanity?

It's discussed in today's Betrovia Blog!

http://betrovia.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Somehow this has become the month with three things in common: wild, woman, writer. And every project screams it! http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2012/03/wild-woman-writer.html


----------



## Scarlett_R

Kindleboards author Chelsea M Cameron is interviewed over at 1001 First Lines!

http://1001firstlines.wordpress.com/2012/03/31/first-lines-interview-with-author-chelsea-m-cameron/


----------



## jabeard

When Medicine Is Forbidden: An interview with dystopian writer David Kubicek

http://riftwatcher.blogspot.com/2012/03/when-medicine-is-forbidden-interview.html


----------



## Jason Varrone

I just posted about writing anxiety, which was inspired by a recent thread here at the Writer's Cafe.

http://jasonvarrone.com/2012/03/31/how-to-conquer-writing-anxiety/


----------



## SadieSForsythe

I did a little self-promotion and posted amazon/B&N/Goodreads/googlebooks reviews in an attempt to tempt people into downloading my book for free at Goodreads.

http://sadieforsythe.com/


----------



## Scarlett_R

How to design a book cover: Video tutorials. A great couple of videos to check out so you can see how other people do it! http://booksat.scarlettrugers.com/bookcoverdesign/how-to-design-a-book-cover-video-tutorials/


----------



## Victoria J

I'm hosting a book giveaway for one of my ebooks next month. Details to come later -http://pencilword.blogspot.com/2012/03/lady-moons-ebook-giveaway-in-works.html


----------



## penrefe

I have a competition going at the minute in search of a new name for my city. Offering $25 gift certificate to the winner, and a $10 to one random entrant.

http://bloodofages.com/rename-my-city-win-a-25-10-amazon-gift-certificate/

Don't know whether throwing money at the problem was the way to go, but time will tell!

Feel free to enter, if you can think of one!


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

I'm just continuing with my time travel theme - this time looking at movies and time travel paradoxes - specifically The Time Machine.

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.co.nz/

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Mel Comley

This week I have fellow Indie Chick Julia Crane's inspirational story on my blog.

http://melcomley.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New blog post about the hunt for a cover for _*Gambit*_, Book IV of _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_.

Maybe some of you will be interested in my (ongoing) adventure of working together on a cover with a graphical artist.

The Cover Hunt - Part 1

*The Invisible Hands* is the sequel-trilogy of *The Invisible Chains*

I have a provisional cover up here on Kindleboards:

The Invisible Hands-Part 1: *Gambit*


----------



## JETaylor

First day of my Crystal Illusions blog tour - check it out if you get a chance. 
http://authorpoppet.wordpress.com/2012/04/01/j-e-taylor-guest-blog-for-crystal-illusions/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Since I am part of the A-to-Z Challenge I blogged about A is for Arthur, The Boy Who Was Born in Dreams.


----------



## Ursula Grey

I love discovering interesting blogs on writing. My latest blog post is entitled: Even More Great Websites for Writers
http://ursulagrey.wordpress.com/2012/03/31/even-more-great-websites-for-writers/


----------



## Anjasa

Posts on Femmedia this week:

Guest Post: Male Emotions in the Media Why are stereotypes perpetrated in the mass media? Why do the Hollywood-type movies tend to portray the same type of male characters? Is it really what people think, or is it because it is what they are made to think or believe? Guest post on Femmedia by Jess C Scott.

Single Story Beauty This reflects the single story we have of physical attractiveness and doesn't fulfill our desire for variety. But I feel the solution to this isn't to insult those who present this story, but rather encourage them to be more creative and open to differences in body types and personality tropes. To support companies when they make decisions that give a variety of options for males and females to alter their body shape or type, and to explore a broader range of complexion and facial features to be more racially inclusive.

Don Draper's Alcoholism Don Draper is an alcoholic. No, not just in season 4 when it's portrayed as a negative thing - he's always been an alcoholic. He has - conservative estimate that he told his doctor - 5 drinks a day on average, but he's almost always drinking hard liquor.

Blog Roundup

I also guest posted on Ms Behaved about Relationships and the Success and Beauty myths in heterosexual relationships And our friends don't make it easy on us to make these decisions. While we all logically know that people can love without success and beauty, we have a tendency to disbelieve people who tell us otherwise. A man might expect a wink and a nudge when he says he loves his beautiful girlfriend for her personality, or a woman a knowing smile when she says her unattractive lover's money doesn't matter to her.


----------



## FrankZubek

www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/ Posted a notice that I am using the final two free days for my short story collection, Guarding Andrew Gates- April 2 & 3

Posting it on twitter today too, claiming that it's no joke ( seeing as how today is April Fool's day)


----------



## Zander Schloss

I just posted my new book trailer: http://toddrtystad.blogspot.com/2012/04/blue-hill-book-trailer.html


----------



## EliRey

I'm adding a playlist for my books and today I added the first and posted about it. Romero's song to Izzy. =)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announce my latest release _Seraglio_ today.


----------



## Tonya

SPARKLE as a guest blogger!
http://bit.ly/HesKff


----------



## lewaters

Why I'm making my first book free...

http://laurenwaters.net/2012/04/02/why-im-making-my-first-book-free/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Day 2 of the A-to-Z Blogging Challenge: B is for Belsnickel: A Childhood Tradition Brought to Life


----------



## Ty Johnston

Interview with horror and fantasy writer J.R. Leckman: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/04/horror-fantasy-author-jr-leckman.html


----------



## Richard Parks

Today's post is an update to the "Story Time" page of my blog, where I post the occasional free story. This one is called "A Thing or Two About Love" and it first appeared in the DAW anthology WIZARD FANTASTIC in 1997.

http://richard-parks.com/story-time/


----------



## Susan Alison

'Paws 4 Thawt' or 'Dog Gone' - which, oh which book for next week's meeting? Corgi dilemma

http://montyandrosie.blogspot.co.uk/

(paintings)


----------



## R. M. Reed

I attended the World Horror Convention, and blogged about it: http://www.barstowproductions.com/RobinMorris


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of The Deep Zone by James M. Tabor - http://ethanjones.blog.com

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Kali.Amanda

It has been a year since I lost my job and decided to embark on my adventure as a self-publisher, today I take stock and have come to the conclusion that life is good. http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2012/04/taking-stock-of-my-blessings.html


----------



## OJ Connell

I posted a new entry on my blog this evening about how I've shaved my head. I've posted a picture of my newfound baldness, and I also talk about my new book!

http://ojconnell1.blogspot.com/2012/04/bald-is-beautiful.html


----------



## Marie S

Just reminiscing about the 80s

http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/singers-that-inspired-me-in-early-years.html?spref=tw


----------



## tsharp

I've posted up the second chapter of my work in progress I'm working on for the writing course I am attending.

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2012/03/30/work-in-progress-chapter-2/


----------



## 41419

I posted my March sales report. It was record month in terms of sales and revenue, which is great. For those averse to number wrangling, I have the usual alternative reading. This time a real gem: a first-hand account of working with the brilliant, mercurial Stanley Kubrick.

For everyone else, I have graphs, and charts, and numbers! On top of that, I share news of an old-school piracy attempt. Someone scraped my e-book and printed up a paperback, and it was listed on Amazon! Worringly, this publisher has 100,000 titles for sale.


----------



## shel

Today is my six-month anniversary of e-pubbing, so I blogged about celebrating. 
http://sheldelisle.wordpress.com/2012/04/03/celebrating-a-happy-semi-anniversary/


----------



## kklawiter

I think I have a half dozen or so posts since the last time I was on this thread...latest one being on Facebook Timelines.

http://artbykarri.wordpress.com/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Moving right along with the A-to-Z Challenge: C is for Crazy - My Favorite Old Lady


----------



## barbarasissel

Sharing fantastic news. Cinderella is not just a fairy tale!


----------



## xandy3

A brief off-topic post about my new pets (the squirrels outside).

http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2012/04/03/off-topic-tuesday-squirrels-outside/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of Capitol Murder by Phillip Margolin - http://ethanjones.blog.com

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Guest

There's Moses Siregar's interview with John Jarrold and new artwork from Anton Kokarev and Patrick Stacey over at http://dpprior.blogspot.co.uk//url]


----------



## Victoria J

I am having my first ebook giveaway! Starting this week!
http://pencilword.blogspot.com/2012/03/lady-moons-ebook-giveaway-in-works.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My shared writing blog (posted on Sunday) talks about some revealing recent stats from the Associationn of American Publishers. It seems that things are looking up for print and ebook sales! http://writetype.blogspot.com


----------



## Scarlett_R

You've hired a designer, they've sent you a book cover, you don' t like it. What now? Lets consider at what stage you don't like it, and how you can find a resolution.

http://booksat.scarlettrugers.com/bookcoverdesign/what-if-i-dont-like-the-book-cover/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Day 4 of A-to-Z blogging: D is for Depraved Heart: Dastardly Deeds & Demented Divas


----------



## Ty Johnston

Historical fiction author Caddy Rowland interviewed: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/04/interview-with-author-caddy-rowland.html


----------



## FrankZubek

Todays post on my blog isn't even writing related (though I still wonder why a novelization was never commissioned for the film...oh well)  

But as the 14th is the 100 year anniversary of the sinking of the Titanic and the film opens today in 3D everywhere- I posted several links about the ship and the film on my blog for fans of both

www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with James M. Tabor, author of The Deep Zone - http://ethanjones.blog.com

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## arodera

Hello, guys!

In my last post I talk about all of my last novel published in Amazon, "The rebellion of the soul" ("La rebeldía del alma" - Spanish Edition). In less than a month has reached the Top 10 overall in the list of bestselling books on Amazon Spain, becoming at some point 4st in the global list of this platform.

On Amazon USA entered with less force, but also at times stood the 2nd of Romantic Suspense, always in the category of books in Spanish, of course.

I hope this book continues to be to the liking of readers and may have a long way in their own digital adventure. All this and some other surprises in my last post. Check it out! (written in spanish).

http://vivenciasdeunescritornovel.blogspot.com.es/2012/03/la-primavera-arranca-con-buenas.html

Best regards.

Greetings.


----------



## Keith Blenman

In yesterdays randomness, I discussed my inability to carry a tune... more or less.

http://keithblenman.blogspot.com


----------



## Scarlett_R

First lines interview with Laura Lond!

http://1001firstlines.wordpress.com/2012/04/04/first-lines-interview-with-author-laura-lond/


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New blog post about the hunt for a cover for _*Gambit*_, Book IV of _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_.

Maybe some of you will be interested in my (ongoing) adventure of working together on a cover with a graphical artist.

In this installment more about the artist Leos Ng Okita.

The Cover Hunt Part - 2

*The Invisible Hands* is the sequel-trilogy of *The Invisible Chains*

More info here on Kindleboards:

The Invisible Hands-Part 1: *Gambit*


----------



## jemima_pett

I'm doing the A to Z Blog Challenge this month too. I thought it was a great opportunity to write about the background to my Princelings World.

So far we've done Attributions (names), Books & Libraries, Credit and Dining.

Today E is for Energy and the energy drain... the central problem of the first book, the Princelings of the East.

You can catch up with my blog here: http://jemimapett.wordpress.com/2012/04/05/energy-and-the-energy-drain/


----------



## 40977

Today, I posted 5 Things You Should Do On the First Page of Your YA Novel.

Next week I'll be part of the "Authors in Bloom" blog hop - anybody else?


----------



## xandy3

Character Connections: Tryna (a Mer-Witch) http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2012/04/05/character-connections-tryna-a-mer-witch/

A poem entitled _Wingspan_ http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2012/04/05/wednesday-poetry-wingspan-wip/

And, I also re-blogged an excellent poem by a very good friend. http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2012/04/04/692/


----------



## KMatthew

I posted this morning. I tend to only post to my blog whenever I work on one of my books. My life is pretty boring and uneventful so there's never really anything else to write about. Plus, I try to focus most of my free time on working so I'm not too inclined to spend an hour a day writing a helpful post or a story of my life. I know that this isn't the best way to go about having a blog, but it's just how I'm wired. After spending the last few years running blogs where I posted lengthy researched articles, I don't feel the need or desire to do it on my own blog.


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Phillip Margolin, author of Capitol Murder - http://ethanjones.blog.com

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yesterday, I started a series of posting photos from a recent trip to the UK with some photos of Leeds. See Victorian shopping arcades, interesting sculptures, two potential Banksy graffitis and a stunningly ugly building designed by an infamous architect.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

My paperbacks under $10 is a good deal that I have posted on blog. Here's my blog: http://drdhillon.blogspot.com/

Thanks.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I just finished writing a collection of short stories and I am feeling something akin to post partum depression and separation anxiety, http://ebooksbykali.blogspot.com/2012/04/post-partum-funk.html


----------



## Nana Malone

I try to post a couple times a week.  I tried to do a writing only blog, but I got some feedback from readers that they wanted to find out more about me.  Not sure why, because I think I'm a little boring, but okay.  Must be the voyeur in all of us.  I now post on current progress on some insane goals I have this year and one on my trials and tribulations with my daughter's hair.  Here it is if you all are interested.  www.nanamalone.com/blog-musings


----------



## James Bruno

My one-way correspondence with Russian sleeper agent/spy Anna Chapman has been hugely popular on my blog. My latest --

http://jameslbruno.blogspot.com/2012/04/anna-chapman-redux-white-house-honey.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

While searching the Internet for an old photo of my grandmother during her dancing days, I found out she made a movie back in the 1950s, and as it turns out this was the first time my maternal and paternal sides of the family met (coincidentally and unrelated to my arrival to the scene). Still quite a surprise by way of Google. I wrote about it here: http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2012/04/internet-i-loves-you.html

(Plus a great video of grandma getting down!)


----------



## Tonya

Personal or Public. . .Facebok dilemma! Do you like me? Check yes or no!
http://bit.ly/Hlj0Dh


----------



## MegHarris

A few thoughts in response to comments on an article about e-reading habits:

http://ellenfisherjournal.blogspot.com/2012/04/articles-on-e-readers-and-reading.html


----------



## Ursula Grey

I've updated my list of publishers in my post "So, you want to write erotic romance?" http://ursulagrey.com/2010/10/12/so-you-want-to-write-erotica/


----------



## Ethan Jones

A double posting today - since it's a holiday in Canada - an exclusive excerpt from The Deep Zone by James M. Tabor and my review of Calico Joe by John Grisham - http://ethanjones.blog.com

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Ty Johnston

An interview with indie author Kathleen Valentine: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/04/interview-with-author-kathleen.html

Thanks Kathleen!


----------



## Catana

http://writingcycle.wordpress.com/2012/04/06/is-that-story-meant-to-be-a-novel/
Is That Story Meant to be a Novel? A short discussion about learning the difference between ideas destined to be short stories, and those with potential to be a novel.


----------



## Cege Smith

A group of us from the Indie Author Group are doing a mini-blog hop promoting our freebies this weekend. Plus my official announcement of my new cover.

http://www.cegesmith.com/2012/04/06/easter-freebies-and-a-makeover/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted "*Beware the Siren Song of DRM*" on my blog this morning.


----------



## PhoenixS

Talking about small publishers, who could benefit and why/why not. (Caution: long posts )

http://phoenixsullivan.blogspot.com/2012/03/some-authors-do-in-fact-need-publisher.html

http://phoenixsullivan.blogspot.com/2012/04/is-small-publisher-right-for-you.html


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

Today I reviewed Booth Tarkington's Puliter Prize-winning novel _The Magnificent Ambersons_, and I'm also hosting a giveaway for a free copy of the Legacy Vintage Collection's beautiful new ebook edition: http://www.thesecondsentence.blogspot.com/2012/04/review-giveaway-magnificent-ambersons.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I am interviewed by Jess C. Scott at her blog today. On my own blog, I continue the series of posts with photos from a recent trip to the UK with photos of York.


----------



## SadieSForsythe

Today I wrote about writing styles - are you neat and tidy, messy, etc. 
http://sadieforsythe.com


----------



## JRWoodward

I posted an Under Construction message, because we're just getting most of the material ready. The book samples are up, along with some supporting in-universe material: The Return of the Fiorgaels, Ian's Opinions, Ian's Playlist, Lindsey and Fiona's Guide to Sealing the Deal with your Man, Nana's Devotionals, Nana's Recipes and The Davie Family at Home. Next up will probably be An Interview with Vinnie Gaskins and Bagpipe Rock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larissa

Today I interviewed a dear indie author of mine, Liz Grace Davis. She just released a book called Chocolate Aftertaste! Check it out here.


----------



## Vukovina

Published a post about one of my favourite writing exercises: http://vukovina.wordpress.com/2012/04/06/writing-exercise-cgtalk/


----------



## T.K.

I just posted about my new release Courtship and the Kremlin http://eveningfades.blogspot.com/2012/04/courtship-and-kremlin-is-here.html


----------



## MadCityWriter

Musings of a MadCityWriter: "My New Best Friends..." A bit of a tribute to my mother who just passed away, and the time I got to spend with her right at the end.

madcitywriter.blogspot.com


----------



## hs

My ranking of YA dystopian books I've read: http://hswriting.blogspot.com/2012/04/young-adult-dystopian-rankings.html


----------



## Ian Fraser

wrote a little something titled 'Writing Porn.'  Its probably not as exciting as it sounds


----------



## Liz Davis

I posted about the release of my second novel, Chocolate Aftertaste.www.novel-moments.blogspot.com


----------



## Gabriela Popa

Andre Jute presents his scientific prototype for cornering leprechauns on the Soup and Nuts blog

http://soupandnuts.wordpress.com/2012/04/07/the-great-scientific-leprechaun-hunt/

Please support Andre's quest to transliterate leprechauns into our dimension!

Gabriela


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Moving right along with the A-to-Z Challenge: G is for Ghosts ... in a Beach Town ... in Winter


----------



## Andre Jute

Gabriela Popa said:


> Andre Jute presents his scientific prototype for cornering leprechauns on the Soup and Nuts blog
> 
> http://soupandnuts.wordpress.com/2012/04/07/the-great-scientific-leprechaun-hunt/
> 
> Please support Andre's quest to transliterate leprechauns into our dimension!
> 
> Gabriela


Don't forget to look carefully at the second-last photograph, the one in which the leprechaun appears near the bottom centre; you'll see the quality of the light is different in the leprechaun's dimension or world, which presumably accounts for those large black light-gathering eyes.


----------



## Zander Schloss

I posted an explanation of Scribd - a reader's paradise, if I may say so myself - for those who aren't familiar with it yet: http://toddrtystad.blogspot.com/2012/04/house-of-tystad-on-scribd.html


----------



## Jason Varrone

I posted about my cover for a short story I will publish soon.

http://jasonvarrone.com/2012/04/07/e-book-cover-for-my-upcoming-short-story/


----------



## seventhspell

Posted a snippet from the delicious new release romance Stone Kisses on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## JETaylor

http://redtash.com/post/20647705182/whats-on-your-bucket-list

I'm over at Red Tash's blog today talking about Bucket lists....


----------



## marshacanham

http://marshacanham.wordpress.com/2012/04/06/i-hope-jodi-piccoult-likes-worms/

I blogged a response to the "Do Not Self Publish!" interview.


----------



## J Dean

An entry detailing one of the weapons and its many uses in the Vein series: the Scythe.

http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2012/04/07/from-the-vein-omnibus-the-scythe/


----------



## dalya

_*Guest post: the pressure of being a book blogger
Posted by Special Guest*_

I started (being a book blogger) as a hobby to share my thoughts on something I loved-- reading. I never expected anything from it. I was extremely surprised when I received my first review request (which was by the awesome Angeline Kace). I didn't even have a Review Policy at the time. I seriously didn't even expect these things. As the time passed by, I started enjoying reviewing books for others because it had to do with what I loved.

However, there are ugly sides to these things. I wasn't feeling some books so I had to stop reading them. Sadly, some authors tended to constantly e-mail me about my reading progress over their books and that made me feel uncomfortable. It did because sometimes I wouldn't enjoy their book or hadn't had the chance to start it. I'd feel really bad about telling them that I didn't enjoy their books. However, I couldn't lie because that went against the very reason I started this blog.

That's when things turned ugly. 
http://www.yaindie.com/2012/04/guest-post-pressure-of-being-book.html


----------



## momilp

Another blog post about dollhouse miniatures 
http://monicalaporta.com/2012/04/06/tea-time/


----------



## Coleen Kwan

On my blog I'm talking about Steampunk http://www.coleenkwan.com/2012/04/elements-of-steampunk.html


----------



## SadieSForsythe

Today I posted a review of Koraly Dimitriadis' Love and Fuck Poems. Sorry about the language, but that is the title of the book. Intriguing isn't it?

http://sadieforsythe.com/


----------



## Anjasa

This week:

Lost Girl The conflicts in the show aren't due to their race, or their gender, or their sexuality, or anything else - they're due to the people. The individuals.

Self Fulfilling Prophecies Fans that have been demanding, for years, that they respond to their desires and allow them to pay for their hard work and amazing product. In the process, the merchants have only hindered them, and punished them, and demanded that they, in return, purchase products in a manner that consumers don't want to purchase through.

What is Art A good game soundtrack can set to tone to the world and add important atmospheric tensions. Fallout 3's soundtrack contrasted deeply with the wasteland, and never was this more accurately thrust at us than in the teaser trailer. I know I'm not the only fan that still gets a shiver when they hear "I don't want to set the world on fire&#8230;"

Blog Roundup


----------



## mbatt

I'm trying to post more often. According to David Hancock, author of _Guerrilla Marketing for Writers_, an author needs to post on blog 90 consecutive days in order to be noticed in a way that will help sales. I don't think I'll make that because I tend to write little essays on my blog. But maybe shorter postings? Am curious about others' experiences blogging, short daily posts versus longer more substantial commentaries, etc. My blog: http://www.thinkaboutwriting.blogspot.com


----------



## Heather Ross

I got a "wild hair" and started a webserial. (As if I don't have enough writing to do on my four novels already in progress.) It's a young adult friendship/romance story.

Good thing is, no one knows so if I decide to yank it, change the name, replace it with photos of puppies, (you get the idea) the world will be none the wiser! 

http://heatherross.net/paint-me-words/

Oh yeah! A brief synopsis of the webserial: artist boy meets writer girl, connection is made, neighborhood bully inflicts pain, girl and neighborhood rally round the artist boy, he regains his self esteem, girl and boy walk off in the sunset together. The End.

There's more to it, but that's the general idea. Now let's see if I can stay on task and finish it. Woo Hoo!


----------



## dalya

12 tips for getting your self-published book reviewed by book bloggers

1. Face your fears.

Some of us are very shy about asking for reviews. When I sent my first requests, my palms sweated all over my mouse and keyboard. I sent nine emails that first night, expecting to hear either nothing back, or rejection.

You could say I had RES, Rejection Expectation Syndrome (I just made that up) from my previous forays querying agents and publishers. They'll all laugh in my face, I thought. Much to my surprise...

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/04/12-tips-for-getting-your-self-published.html


----------



## Vukovina

I'm a patient reader and writer. But, as the end draws near: patience: out the window...

http://vukovina.wordpress.com/2012/04/08/slick-bunny-run-bunny/


----------



## jasonzc

http://jasonzchristie.blogspot.com/

Mostly poetry and half-baked columns. Today I have a great preview of a new novel up, though...


----------



## R. M. Reed

I blogged about my first ever book signing, at a specialty horror store in Burbank, CA. It's mostly pictures I took. http://www.barstowproductions.com/RobinMorris


----------



## KathyLynnHarris

Just posted to my blog this weekend about my "mid-life" crisis at age 30 that led me to ditch my perfectly good life in Texas and move to the top of a mountain in Colorado .... http://www.kathylynnharris.com/blog


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Just reviewed Inside Apple:
http://christian-graham.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/review-inside-apple.html


----------



## Tonya

How do you use Facebook to find new readers? Find out!
http://bit.ly/IhWIjo


----------



## Judi Coltman

Maybe Samantha Brick really does suffer her beauty. . . I understand that.
http://www.jcoltman.blogspot.com


----------



## Marie S

Posted about my book tour

http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/bewitching-book-tour.html


----------



## 41419

Jodi Picoult made waves last week when she told writers "DO NOT SELF PUBLISH." Thankfully, she explained her reasoning (and stopped shouting) in an interview with the Huffington Post. However, her logic is flawed, based on two widespread myths about self-publishing and online bookselling.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Still blogging the A-to-Z Challenge: H is for Home-made: Pies, Sausage, Plots, Revenge


----------



## Ethan Jones

An excerpt from Capitol Murder by Phillip Margolin - http://ethanjones.blog.com/new-posts/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## xandy3

Wow, dgaughran beat me to it! LOL

I also posted to my blog in regards to Jodi Picoult's comment.

http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2012/04/09/much-ado-about-nothing/

Mostly about not taking everything that's said on the internet so personally.


----------



## Ty Johnston

Interview with romance author Aris Whittier: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/04/interview-with-romance-author-aris.html


----------



## Larissa

Interview with romance author, Carol Cassada: http://teacherwritebookaholicohmy.blogspot.com/2012/04/author-interview-carol-cassada.html


----------



## dalya

Race in YA and The Hunger Games
Posted by Riley Redgate

Hallo there, world! My name's Riley Redgate, and I'm a YA writer, blogger of doom, and a Certified Teenager (100% of your daily adolescent nutritional needs). A big thanks to YA Indie for inviting me to guest post!

By now, everyone has probably heard about the Hunger Games casting controversy. But if you missed the fiasco, in essence, the movie triggered a wave of tweeted comments like this:
"Why does rue have to be black not gonna lie kinda ruined the movie."
"Awkward moment when Rue is some black girl and not the little blonde innocent girl you picture."
"Call me racist but when I found out rue was black her death wasn't as sad."

Basically, it gives a delightful window into the world of modern racism. Awesome to know that some people still look at skin color as a make-it-or-break-it factor when it comes to sympathizing with a character.

First, though, let's zoom out a little from the world of literature.

I'd like to share somewhat anecdotal evidence of my own experience with racism.

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/04/race-in-ya-and-hunger-games.html


----------



## bnapier

You can now read the first chapter of my new novel, The Hollows, on my blog!

http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/


----------



## jabeard

Sci-fi and SFR author Liana Brooks stops by my blog to discuss how perspective can change one's opinion on what makes a hero versus a villain and how this applies to Batman:

http://riftwatcher.blogspot.com/2012/04/forced-perspective-difference-between.htm


----------



## Cege Smith

Historical horror- yummy. 

Paranormal Headliner: G.R. Yeates
http://www.cegesmith.com/2012/04/09/paranormal-headliner-g-r-yeates/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I continue my series of photos from a recent visit to the UK with photos of Harrogate in North Yorkshire and I also offer my thoughts on the 2012 Hugo Awards nominations (which also include KBer Nancy Fulda BTW).


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Here's my latest entry on my shared blog. Today's topic is "Study Shows that More People are Reading". http://writetype.blogspot.com


----------



## Scarlett_R

Newest first lines interview with author T.S. Welti!

http://1001firstlines.wordpress.com/2012/04/07/first-lines-interview-with-author-t-s-welti/


----------



## EC Sheedy

There's a new post on the Pen Warriors Blog, one I share with four other determined writers.

The Writer's Dream: Endless Time. Endless Summer. http://penwarriors.com/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Still blogging the A-to-Z Challenge: I is for Iris: Baptiste denies He Cares But Clair Isn't Buying It


----------



## lewaters

Importance of a mailing list for self-publishers...

http://laurenwaters.net/2012/04/10/mail-chimp-critical-for-self-publishers/


----------



## ShaunaG

My thoughts on Fan Fiction and the idea that it's becoming a "genre".

http://shaunasspot.blogspot.com/2012/04/my-thoughts-on-fan-fiction_10.html


----------



## Vukovina

On why re-writing Tolkien is good exercise:

http://vukovina.wordpress.com/2012/04/10/writing-exercise-rejigging-tolkien/


----------



## dalya

On my blog: HOW TO GET RICH QUICK!

No, not really.

But I do have my technique for writing 4,000 words a day.

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/04/10-ways-to-increase-your-daily-word.html

(The getting rich part happens when you apply these rules to paranormal love triangles.)


----------



## MadCityWriter

My experience at the Longfellow House in Cambridge, MA while researching for my new mystery "On the Road to Where the Bells Toll"...

MadCityWriter.blogspot.com


----------



## Ursula Grey

Just posted "Resources for Writers of Erotica and Erotic Romance" on my blog. ursulagrey.com


----------



## Ty Johnston

Posted thoughts about my new magic realism novel, _100 Years of Blood_: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/04/new-magical-realism-novel.html


----------



## Victoria J

Some thoughts on my work in progress, pictures and artwork that are inspirational for me in writing my next book.

http://pencilword.blogspot.com/2012/04/continuing-work-in-progress.html


----------



## xandy3

My disappointment in season 2 of _Game of Thrones_: http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2012/04/10/off-topic-tuesday-game-of-thrones-season-2/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of Come Home by Lisa Scottoline - http://ethanjones.blog.com/new-posts/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I changed the cover and title of a story that just didn't sell and reveal the new cover and title on my blog today.


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Adrian Magson, author of Deception is now on my blog - http://ethanjones.blog.com/new-posts/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Scarlett_R

What is it that takes designing a book cover as long as it does?
http://booksat.scarlettrugers.com/bookcoverdesign/how-long-does-it-take-to-have-a-book-cover-designed/


----------



## Scarlett_R

First Lines interview with Judi Coltman! What's her favourite first line? Does she have a most hated? What's her own best and worst opening line?

http://1001firstlines.wordpress.com/2012/04/11/first-lines-interview-with-author-judi-coltman/


----------



## Tonya

Do you have a hard time writing with the emotional baggage in your life? Check it at your office door!
http://bit.ly/I3hcYP


----------



## Patty Jansen

I completed my fantasy trilogy, and you can see all three covers and blurbs together

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/04/11/icefire-trilogy-now-complete/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

More in the A-to-Z Challenge: J is for Julie Morris: She Thinks She's Special, She Must Be Killed


----------



## Janel Gradowski

I am doing a giveaway of an anthology that one of my stories appears in. - Uncle John's Flush Fiction. And, yes, I said FLUSH Fiction. 

http://janelsjumble.blogspot.com/2012/04/flush-fiction-giveaway.html


----------



## xandy3

Another poetry WIP: Grace http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2012/04/11/wednesday-poetry-grace-another-wip/


----------



## 41419

The Amazon stories seem to be coming thick and fast at the moment. Salon posted an article on Sunday written by Alexander Zaitchik called Amazon’s $1 million secret which contained the sensational allegation that Amazon donates $1 million to various literary and non-profit groups.

The anti-Amazon campaign - which a cynic might suggest was a (now failed) attempt to distract attention from the DoJ's investigation into alleged price-fixing and collusion - has truly jumped the shark.


----------



## J Dean

Just put one up about a few thoughts regarding coach Bobby Petrino and his departure from Arkansas: http://enterthevein.wordpress.com


----------



## dalya

Eenie Meenie Miney Mo - The "big decision point" in YA fiction
Posted by angel on yaindie.com

Like every other YA writer, reader, and person aware of current pop culture, I went to see The Hunger Games a couple weeks ago. I had many thoughts about the movie, (yay! Awesome! Fantastic! Peeta!) but one lingering concept kept rolling through my mind from my writer's perspective.

What is the earliest point Katniss decisively seals her fate?

Is it when she:
Volunteers?
Shoots the arrow through the committee members' dinner?
Runs to the cornucopia, defying Haymitch?
Metaphorically flips off the PTB after Rue is killed?
When she decides to play the game by kissing Peeta in the cave?

My vote? None of the above.

I think Katniss makes her "big" decision early in the movie/book.

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/04/eenie-meenie-miney-mo-big-decision.html


----------



## JRTomlin

I just posted an interview with fantasy author Brendan Carroll.


----------



## Logan R.

I just posted a post (duh) called "A Teenagers View on being a Self-Published Author" http://theteenagedauthor.wordpress.com/2012/04/11/a-teenagers-view-on-being-a-self-published-author/


----------



## theraven

I just posted an interview I had with the heroine from Child of the Mountains. http://theselfrescueprincess.wordpress.com/2012/04/11/interview-lydia-hawkins-heroine-from-child-of-the-mountains/


----------



## balaspa

Now that my damn blog is back up and working, I have been posting there frequently. My latest one discusses a mystery project I am currently working on:

http://bryanwalaspa.com/?p=660


----------



## RuthNestvold

New post on my blog about realizing when to change writing projects:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/04/11/marie-de-france-aphra-behn-and-changing-horses-midstream/


----------



## momilp

I was invited to play Lucky Number Seven on twitter 
http://monicalaporta.com/2012/04/11/lucky-number-seven/


----------



## shel

Today's post kicks off a month of interviews with indie YA and chick lit authors, many of them from KB. First up -- Dalya Moon.

http://sheldelisle.wordpress.com/2012/04/12/an-interview-with-dalya-moon/


----------



## Tonya

What is your PR personality? Are you an introvert or extrovert? Hanging out with the PLOTTING PRINCESS today! FUN! Love if you would stop by!
http://plottingprincesses.blogspot.com/2012/04/get-to-know-tonya-kappes.html


----------



## Liz Davis

I posted a picture of Chocolate Aftertaste's newly designed print cover: http://novel-moments.blogspot.com/2012/04/full-cover-reveal-chocolate-aftertaste.html


----------



## 41419

Yesterday's news that the Department of Justice has filed its antitrust lawsuit against Apple and five of the largest publishers (Macmillan, Penguin, HarperCollins, Hachette, and Simon & Schuster) caused shockwaves in the publishing industry. Today, I break down the main points of the DoJ's complaint, showing how the Agency model led to an antitrust suit. I also look at the terms of the settlement agreed by three of the defendants, and explain why that means that Agency is dead, and e-books are about to get a lot cheaper.


----------



## glennlangohr

My recent blog post explains how my radio interview went with Sista Soul on KHSU NPR. http://www.lockdownpublishing.com


----------



## Ethan Jones

An exclusive excerpt from What Doesn't Kill You by Iris Johansen - http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/04/12/exclusive-excerpt-from-what-doesnt-kill-you-by-iris-johansen/ My interview with Ms. Johansen will come to my blog next Wednesday.

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## BBGriffith

Just wrote about the great oxymoron of self-publishing: If you want to sell books, you have to give them away.

http://griffithpublishing.com/2012/04/sell-book-give/


----------



## dalya

Seven Questions to Ask Before Self-Publishing
Posted by Susan Kaye Quinn

Are you considering self-publishing? If so, that means you are the publisher, so you need to think like a publisher. If you're considering going indie, ask yourself these questions to see if this path is right for you and your book(s):

1) Is your craft ready?
Have you written more than one or two books? Do you have a writing group or a stable of critique partners who you can call on for feedback? Do you feel confident in your storytelling and your writing craft? You are more likely to find success as an indie writer if you have hit your stride as a writer, rather than just starting out. All the time you spend focusing on craft will pay dividends when you do eventually publish.

Don't rush it. Be patient.

2) Is this the right book?
Is your book the kind that could successfully sell in the indie market? Adult titles do best in indie, YA does well (especially those with cross-over appeal), and even literary novels, anthologies, shorts and other forms are starting to have success.
Middle grade and picture books do less well. Series tend to bring more success for writers than stand-alone novels. Are you planning to write more books? Is your book the start of a series? Will it help you to build a fanbase for your future works, or do you not plan on writing more in that genre?

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/04/seven-questions-to-ask-before-self.html


----------



## Larissa

The lack of minorities in paranormal romance and paranormal fantasy genre. Check it out here: http://teacherwritebookaholicohmy.blogspot.com/2012/04/raised-by-wolves-white-only-paranormal.html


----------



## tim290280

I was rather disturbed by the idea of Katherine Heigl being in One for the Money. Janet Evanovich is probably happy one of her books is finally a film.

http://tysonadams.com/2012/04/13/book-to-movie/


----------



## ChrisWard

I was never a fan of blogs but I decided to give one a go. I made a list of all the things I could write about. This is it below.

Writing (of course...)
Life in Japan
Working as an EFL teacher
My cat, Miffy
My band, Steampunk Unicorn
The cricket team I am the secretary/donkey worker for
Hiking
Snowboarding
Book/CD reviews
My back problems (!)

While there will be posts about my writing I'll keep them to a minimum because to be honest, I find it dead boring reading blogs by writers about their writing. I don't really care about their struggles to write a novel. I know what it's like. I want to write about a wide variety of stuff that people will find interesting.

Anyway, here's the first post, about my cat, Miffy, how we found her, moved house because of her, etc. With some pictures and videos of her being cute! Enjoy!

http://amillionmilesfromanywhere.blogspot.jp/2012/04/history-of-miffy.html

(the blog is in English but I live in Japan, hence the .jp)


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My latest white-collar crime blog is Psychics, Macs, and Good Advice. http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp


----------



## OJ Connell

I'm talking about how to make a proper cup of hot tea on my blog tonight. There's a tutorial-- with pictures! Writers and readers in need of some quality caffeine should read it!

http://ojconnell1.blogspot.com/2012/04/late-night-tea-with-oj-connell-on.html


----------



## Tonya

How to use the "F" word while writing http://bit.ly/ICS0wW


----------



## Arthur Slade

Odd Questions that Authors Get...with free hilarious answers...

http://arthurslade.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Larissa

I just unvieled the cover for my YA paranormal romance book, Angel Diaries. Check it out here: http://teacherwritebookaholicohmy.blogspot.com/2012/04/cover-revel-angel-diaries-plus-some.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

We are up to L now: L is for Love Stories: Three of Them to Tantalize Your Senses


----------



## Ethan Jones

Please enjoy an excerpt from Come Home by Lisa Scottoline, which came out this Tuesday - http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/04/13/excerpt-from-come-home-by-lisa-scottoline/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Catana

My relationship with Smashwords is changing. New post on my new blog. Smashwords - Evolving or Devolving? http://justsmashwords.wordpress.com/2012/04/13/smashwords-evolving-or-devolving/


----------



## Alex Owens

Posted a review of (Kb's own) Anne Frasier's novel PLAY DEAD as well as updated the KILL ME news over on my site : http://www.quirkygurl.com


----------



## Victoria J

My thoughts on the Steampunk subgenre and on writing Antiquitypunk fiction. What is it Antiquitypunk and how would I even begin to think about creating a story for such a subgenre.

http://pencilword.blogspot.com/2012/04/antiquitypunk-anyone-anyone.html


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I posted an article on Exposition and the dreaded Info Dump last week, and today I posted an article on Over-Editing.

http://amsterdamassassin.wordpress.com/


----------



## shel

Today's author interview is with Emily Ann Ward.

http://sheldelisle.wordpress.com/2012/04/13/an-interview-with-emily-ward/


----------



## Jill James

Today I'm at a new group blog of Indie Romance authors talking about what I wanted to be when I grew up...and it wasn't a writer.

http://authorsofmainstreet.wordpress.com


----------



## dalya

The scoop on Donald Maass:

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/04/writers-conference-breakout-novel.html


----------



## Lindzz

Due to the great response I had to a recent question about blogging, I've decided to allow the characters in my book to do the occasional blog on my site - don't know if this is something anyone else has tried before, but I'm hoping it will allow me to discuss a wider variety of topics, one of them being the experiences that some of the characters are going through, and looking at their lives at the Academy through their own eyes.

Hope it works, but even if it doesn't, I'm having lots of fun doing it. 

In order to differentiate between my blogs and theirs, they will be under the heading 'The Firestone Chronicles.' The first two have already been posted as below:

http://www.eternalrainbows.moonfruit.com

Lindzz


----------



## seventhspell

It's Flirty Friday over on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com and there is a sample from the lovely recently released Stone Kisses. Liven up your Friday.


----------



## SadieSForsythe

Today I did an author spotlight on M.J. Webb. He writes the Jake West novels.
http://sadieforsythe.com/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I have a short post about how the spam bits that plague all bloggers seem to be getting smarter and even seem to hold conversations among themselves in the comments to totally unrelated posts.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I wrote a post about something that is quite dear to me, the way gay men are often depicted in stories.
Let's say that I'm not always happy about it 

To find the full post choose your preferred medium and the link will send you there:
Wordpress / Blogspot


----------



## Scarlett_R

When you have a book cover designed for you- who owns the copyright? In simple, straight forward terms!
http://booksat.scarlettrugers.com/bookcoverdesign/who-owns-the-copyright-to-my-book-cover/


----------



## Scarlett_R

Author Matthew Iden is interviewed about first lines! http://1001firstlines.wordpress.com/2012/04/14/first-lines-interview-with-author-matthew-iden/


----------



## Marie S

On my blog just news of special lower price for my semi-autobiographical novel AGE OF DREAMS http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/age-of-dreams-low-price-limited-period.html

And here's a guest blog post about why I chose to write about reincarnation in my vampire fantasy novel FROZEN IN TIME
http://cecesreviews.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/guest-blog-author-of-frozen-in-time.html


----------



## Jason Varrone

I just posted about television and its ability to ruin writing momentum.

http://jasonvarrone.com/2012/04/14/writing-momentum-killer-television/


----------



## Brenda Carroll

The *A-Z Blog challenge* is going well. Today's letter is "M". I just wrote a blog about "Mules". The challenge is to write a blog everyday with a different letter of the alphabet. My theme is things heard or seen *Behind Bars* (in the prison setting). [URL=http://wp]http://wp[/URL].me/pB5RI-b9

Stop by, read some blogs, leave some words and support your favorite authors, bloggers and wordy peeps!


----------



## Zander Schloss

"The Significance of Amazon Book Reviews" http://toddrtystad.blogspot.com/2012/04/care-and-feeding-of-amazon-reviews.html


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Yes, I have added "Best Sellers" to my blog.
Here's my blog: http://drdhillon.blogspot.com/ I will follow those who will follow me. Thanks.


----------



## dalya

Stock vs. illustration vs. typography

Guest post (repost of a great article from Scarlett's site):

*What Images Do I Put on a Book Cover?*

By Scarlett Rugers, http://booksat.scarlettrugers.com 
It can be tough to decide what images to put on your book cover. Should it be a photo, an illustration, or should you only use a font face? Could you mix elements, or should you only stick with one? Here's some pointers to give you some clarity and direction.

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/04/guest-post-by-scarlett-rugers-book.html


----------



## Andre Jute

Much to read and ponder on my blog:

What happens when Rooney Mara publicly approves of your book's central theme?://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2466

Shabdaansh, the sound of incomprehension
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2476

Breaking news: Amazon's gamechanger in Washington D.C.! Reported by Rex Jameson exclusively for Kissing the Blarney.
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2482

THE GREAT SCIENTIFIC LEPRECHAUN HUNT
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2490

What happens if your editors and friends think your book cover is pornographic? 
(Mundanely titled REQUIEM AT MONZA cover - second version - opinions invited)
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2497

Requiem at Monza by Dakota Franklin - wanna slash some jacket copy?
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2505

AN ELECTION OF PATRIOTS 
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2518

AN ELECTION OF PATRIOTS 2
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2526


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted the final installment of my photos of my recent visit to Yorkshire with some nature and landscape photos.


----------



## Vukovina

1/3 of the year = 4 months = 4 albums.

http://vukovina.wordpress.com/2012/04/15/2012-4-months-4-albums/


----------



## 39179

Yes, about Texting Zombies. It's pretty scary!!!

http://andrewbiss.blogspot.com/


----------



## StephenLivingston

Just posted on my blog about my Kindle Select free promo.

http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com/

"The Wheel of Justice" is available to download for FREE today and tomorrow.

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## seventhspell

For the guest author spot on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com we have the lovely Grace Elliot and an excerpt from her historical romance Eulogy's Secret. Sample Sunday not to be missed.


----------



## J Dean

Not quite book related. Went to Michigan's spring football scrimmage: http://enterthevein.wordpress.com


----------



## Guest

No, I've discovered I hate blogging. Discovered that after starting blog. Well, guessed it before that, but then confirmed it. 

Love tweeting though!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I just posted the third installment of my series of blogs about the hunt for a cover for my new book, *Gambit*. With progress illustrations.

The Cover Hunt - Part 3

These are the two previous blogs:

The Cover Hunt - Part 1

The Cover Hunt - Part 2


----------



## Aris Whittier

I'm part of a blog hop that is giving away a Kindle....check it out

http://awhittier.blogspot.com/2012/04/authors-in-bloom-giveaway-hop-win.html?showComment=1334528690555#c5999486525631914588


----------



## xandy3

It's a little like Flashdance (video post)

http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2012/04/15/its-a-little-like-flashdance-video-post/

In which I compare indie/hybrid authorship to the movie *Flashdance. *

(Don't laugh I _still_ love that movie! Especially the audition scene.)


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My latest blog on my shared blog is Top Bestselling Fiction Authors of All Time? There's a link to a pretty interesting list of authors who've sold 100 million or more copies, and this is before the ebook revolution. Mind you, a few of them were dead by the time they sold mega copies.  http://writetype.blogspot.com


----------



## Tonya

Fall in love with your blog! Tips and tricks to loving your blog. http://bit.ly/HYVQ2G


----------



## Liz Davis

I interviewed Amy Corwin. See the interview here: http://novel-moments.blogspot.com/2012/04/author-interview-amy-corwin.html


----------



## Ty Johnston

Fiction author Aliya Anjum also pens travel writings: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/04/fiction-author-aliya-anjum-also-pens.html


----------



## lewaters

MS lost its spark?

http://laurenwaters.net/2012/04/16/ms-lost-its-spark/


----------



## 41419

Since the Department of Justice filed their antitrust suit, there has been a lot of hysterical claims of conspiracy, that the DoJ is working on Amazon's behalf. Other defences of Agency have claimed that it was necessary to foster competition.


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of The Innocent by David Baldacci - http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/04/16/review-of-the-innocent-by-david-baldacci/ Enjoy, Ethan


----------



## StephenLivingston

New post today on my blog: http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Larissa

Just interviewed the author of the Cassidy Jones series, Elise Stokes! Check it out here: http://teacherwritebookaholicohmy.blogspot.com/2012/04/author-interview-elise-stokes.html


----------



## dalya

What makes your book so interesting? Find your "hook"
Posted by Emerald Barnes
I was posed a question in an interview coming up "Why is your book interesting?" Well, um&#8230; yeah, it's because there's this girl. She has a secret. Um&#8230;"

What has your book flying off of the shelves?
Why is my book interesting? That's like one of those questions when someone asks you what you're book is about and you start stuttering, and you come up with a line similar to a fragmented thought. "It's about this girl who&#8230; Well, you know, she has to face&#8230; these things. It's really good, I promise. It's much more interesting than it sounds."

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/04/what-makes-your-book-so-interesting.html


----------



## W.W.

I blogged about my bittersweet Easter week-my book deal, the loss of my grandma, her magical garden, and the gift of Easter.

http://wordwrestlerwrites.wordpress.com/2012/04/16/a-bittersweet-week/


----------



## Linda Acaster

About being asked to join a discussion on local radio: is ebk responsible for decline in paperbacks. Didn't quite go according to plan:
http://lindaacaster.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/wed-like-you-to-come-on-radio.html

and gearing up my Western genre 'Tyler Brentmore' blog
http://www.tylerbrentmore.com/


----------



## Ursula Grey

I blogged about blogging at Fresh Fiction: http://ursulagrey.com/2012/04/16/blogging-at-fresh-fiction-today/ Come say hi


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Still A-to-Z blogging: O is for Oliver: The Character I Couldn't Let Go


----------



## RuthNestvold

I posted a little about Aphra Behn yesterday, on the anniversary of her death:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/04/16/aphra-behn-dec-1640-april-16-1689/


----------



## shel

Here are two very recent posts in the author interview series, where my main character has taken over the my blog. 

Today -- an interview with JA Beard http://sheldelisle.wordpress.com/2012/04/17/an-interview-with-ja-beard/

Yesterday an interview with Kate Ellison http://sheldelisle.wordpress.com/2012/04/16/an-interview-with-kate-avery-ellison/


----------



## Marie S

Just posted about a guest blog I wrote

http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/birth-of-vampire-love.html


----------



## scottmarlowe

I started thinking about reader's (and writer's) expectations and wrote this:

On Perfection
http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/On-perfection.aspx


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of What Doesn't Kill You by Iris Johansen - http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/04/17/review-of-what-doesnt-kill-you-by-iris-johansen/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## CoraBuhlert

My latest posts is about rediscovering and resurrecting abandoned trunk stories, now that indie publishing has suddenly made them viable again. I also blogged about the 23rd anniversary of the Hillsborough disaster, which was buried by all the Titanic rememberances, and about watching B-movies with my students.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I just posted the fourth and final installment of my series of blogs about the hunt for a cover for my new book, *Gambit*, which will be published by the end of the week.

With progress illustrations.

The Cover Hunt - Part 4

These are the three previous blogs:

The Cover Hunt - Part 1

The Cover Hunt - Part 2

The Cover Hunt - Part 3


----------



## ShaunaG

My interesting experiences with the big four in YA lit: Sex, drugs, alcohol and profanity.

http://shaunasspot.blogspot.com/2012/04/profanity-in-young-adult-fiction.html


----------



## Nancy Fulda

New post on writing: The Secret to Twist Endings


----------



## Tonya

What is a STREET TEAM? Your marketing and promoting plan won't be complete with out one.
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/


----------



## Scarlett_R

*4 Things that will make you the perfect client for your designer/artist:*
You might be looking to hire a designer but don't really know how to make sure things are smooth sailing. So what is it you can do to make sure you're a great client?

http://booksat.scarlettrugers.com/bookcoverdesign/4-things-that-will-make-you-a-great-client-for-your-graphic-designer/

*1001 First Lines Interview with Robert Collins:*
What's his best first line? What's his worst? What's his advice to writing a great first line?

http://1001firstlines.wordpress.com/2012/04/18/first-lines-interview-with-author-robert-collins/


----------



## Grace Elliot

Death Clubs - Poison In Victorian Britain.
In this new series of blog posts, by author of historical romance, Grace Elliot, we look at Death Clubs in Victorian Britain.
Set up to cover the cost of funeral expenses, Death Clubs became an incentive for murder.
Find out how by following the link:
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/death-club-poison-in-victorian-britain.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Next in the A-to-Z Challenge: P is for Port Presque Isle: A Mythical Place Born from My Youth


----------



## Steve Vernon

I just posted a brand new blog entry with a little writerly advice and a smattering of unrivalled windbaggery!!!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/04/18/how-do-i-sell-my-book/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My exclusive interview with Iris Johansen is on my blog today - http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/04/18/exclusive-interview-with-iris-johansen/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Caddy

Readers, reviewers, and thick skin. http://www.caddyrowlandblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Black Sheep Wednesday so it's time for the update! And the endgame of the story is set into place.

http://www.5timeschaos.com/node/11


----------



## dalya

"Epublishers, small publishers, indie publishers cannot do anything for your brand and your novel that you cannot do better. After putting in minimal promos, they will take at least 50% of your profits. (I won't sign with publishers now unless they offer non-exclusive rights, so that I may publish/distribute with whomever and wherever I wish.)"

Post on yaindie.com by Ami Blackwelder:

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/04/quick-overview-of-self-publishing-with.html


----------



## Josh St John

Acorn 666 - Here I Go
http://pengrind.wordpress.com/2012/04/18/acorn-666-here-i-go/


----------



## KathyLynnHarris

For all your Texas gals out there (or those who love Texas women), I recently posted to my blog about What Being a Texas Woman Means. would love to hear agreements/disagreements with my thoughts.
http://www.kathylynnharris.com/blog/


----------



## Steve Vernon

A brand new blog entry on choosing cover art wisely!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/04/19/cover-art/


----------



## Janel Gradowski

Today is my birthday, so I'm giving away my ebooks. Free books for everybody! 

http://janelsjumble.blogspot.com/2012/04/free-birthday-books.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Q is for Quest: The Core of Good Storytelling


----------



## Ethan Jones

An excerpt from Deception by Adrian Magson - http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/04/19/excerpt-from-deception-by-adrian-magson/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Tim C. Taylor

Just updated my post: 'Why Writers Need Lego'. Christopher Priest wrote something in the current BSFA Focus magazine that matched one of the points I was making, so I added something about him. So did Ian Watson, so I added something about him too. Mostly, though, it's pictures of some Lego we've built recently 







_Milking time at the dino-dairy farm_​


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I blogged about my latest book and the unconventional choices I made in the manner of telling the story.


----------



## dalya

"I didn't expect many people to go and read my stories of course. They were short, a few lines really, and they were more like a diary entry than what anyone would consider a 'traditional' short story. But I didn't care. I just wanted to write. And I wanted to see if I could do it every day."

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/04/so-why-do-you-write-short-story-every.html


----------



## 41419

I have an article in the Huffington Post today:


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I strongly believe there are three very important groups of people in an office environment whom you should treat as demigods. It is imperative for your survival and continued success to know this, in case you need a day job.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2012/04/surviving-land-of-cubicles.html


----------



## MadCityWriter

Musings of a MadCityWriter:

Belly Dance: A Celebration of Women

http://madcitywriter.blogspot.com


----------



## Cliff Ball

Book review of Times of Trouble from Christian Book Reviews. Now has 5 reviews at 4 stars even on Amazon.


----------



## Tonya

What happens when your life and writing collide? Come visit my blog to let me know! I'm giving away a copy of my non-fiction novel, The Tricked Out Toolbox to one lucky comment (it has to be on the blog not here).
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/2012/04/when-writing-and-life-collide.html


----------



## shel

The main character from my new novel, WINGING IT!, is interviewing a host of authors on my blog. She's a young, impulsive Angel in Training who is trying to earn her wings. The most recent posts are:

Wednesday -- Jack Blaine 
Thursday -- Adriana Ryan
and today -- Heidi Hall

http://sheldelisle.wordpress.com/


----------



## StephenLivingston

New post today at http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com 
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## lewaters

The Power of Positive Reviews

http://laurenwaters.net/2012/04/20/the-power-of-positive-reviews/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

R is for Romance: First, Last and Always


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I just wrote a piece about whether or not writers have a moral obligation to their readers. I believe that they do, but I suppose there are opinions all over the map on that one.

http://christopherbunn.com/do-writers-have-a-moral-obligation-to-their-readers/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My thoughts on Self-publishing + -- http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/04/20/self-publishing/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Here's my blog: http://sandyharper.blogspot.com/ Please follow me when you get a chance and I will follow your.Thanks.


----------



## Vukovina

I blogged about formatting, a new cover for my ebook and Jethro Tull's _Thick as a Brick_:

http://vukovina.wordpress.com/2012/04/21/brick-thick-new-cover/


----------



## Scarlett_R

How to produce a self-published book that others will believe is traditionally published: http://booksat.scarlettrugers.com/bookcoverdesign/how-to-produce-a-book-others-will-believe-is-traditionally-published/


----------



## Zander Schloss

I posted a follow-up to last week's blog post: *The Significance of Amazon Book Reviews*
http://toddrtystad.blogspot.com/2012/04/care-and-feeding-of-amazon-reviews.html

And, perhaps more importantly, I posted my recipe for *Bacon-Wrapped Jalapeno Peppers*
http://toddrtystad.blogspot.com/2012/04/bacon-wrapped-jalapeno-peppers.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

S is for Stories: The Loves of My Life


----------



## Matthew Lee Adams

*Choices and Themes* in writing: http://matthewleeadams.com/2012/04/choices-and-themes/


----------



## Ethan Jones

A note about my Facebook Author page - http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/04/21/my-facebook-author-page/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Victoria J

I wrote a new short story (science fiction) it's free and available for download.

http://pencilword.blogspot.com/2012/04/free-short-story-rainfall.html


----------



## xandy3

Speaking as a Reader: Top 5 fiction pet peeves

http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2012/04/21/speaking-as-a-reader-top-5-fiction-pet-peeves/


----------



## Eliza Baum

Posted a few things this week, after a long absence due to the lack of Fiction Worth Talking About. A short post on my tendency to hoard books and two YA book reviews. 

http://elizabaum.com


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I was interviewed by Scarlett Rugers at 1001 First Lines today. And on my own blog, I have a round-up of vampire and urban fantasy related links and post some birthday photos.


----------



## Sara Fawkes

I guess this blog post would technically be from yesterday but I did a write-up of my latest cover design, from the stock photo all the way to the final result. (It's the second one in my signature here on KB) Stop by and take a look.

Anatomy of a Cover


----------



## StephenLivingston

New post today to advertise my KDP Select free promotion.
http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I love vignettes and story sketches, even if they were all the rage two centuries ago. It's the visceral element of memory that I find beautiful, lyrical, poetic. At least that was what I was going for with the upcoming anthology, Because She was a Woman; that remains to be seen when others judge the work...

http://ebooksbykali.blogspot.com/2012/04/old-fashionedapproach.html

Includes FREE DOWNLOAD to one of the short stories!


----------



## Steve Vernon

And here's a brand new blog entry on hair, combs, Aquaman & the art of editting.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/04/22/who-here-hates-combing-their-hair/


----------



## seventhspell

Up on the Ruthin trilogy blog I have author Britt Bury who shares her adventure at this year's RT convention. Britt has a soon to be released book The Darkest Day and we can read the blurb and see her cover reveal.
http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## AnnaM

My blog post is about fossilized emails.

http://annamurrayauthor.blogspot.com/


----------



## psychotick

Hi Guys,

My blog took a bit of a sharp left turn today. Until now I'd been going through time travel paradoxes, but a few weeks ago an old and dear friend of mine passed away from ovarian cancer - a difficult time for all. But the most terrible thing about it was that the year and a half of fighting the disease and losing bit by bit to it, was that much of it could have been avoided and the war even won if only it had been picked up earlier. And it could have been.

So that was my post today - a sort of health promotion message about ovarian cancer and the symptoms to look out for.

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.co.nz/

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## momilp

Lately, I've been spending lots of time tweeting around. Here are a few thoughts on the topis, nothing serious. Just for fun.
http://monicalaporta.com/2012/04/22/i-first-person-plural/


----------



## Patty Jansen

A post about domestic work in pre-electricity historic fiction or fantasy: http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/04/23/technology-in-society-and-worldbuilding-an-ode-to-the-washing-machine/


----------



## J Dean

On writing and baseball: http://enterthevein.wordpress.com


----------



## Tonya

Editing you novel, one layer at at time. 
http://bit.ly/HZYiDc 
#indieauthor #selfpublish #writertip #amwriting #amediting


----------



## scottmarlowe

What to do with an Amazon review containing spoilers, or how I moan and groan about a reviewer who gave away a big spoiler in their review which Amazon won't do anything about. 

http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/What-to-do-with-an-Amazon-review-containing-spoilers.aspx


----------



## JRainey

A list of some of the not-so-awesome ideas for stories that did not make it into my latest book! http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2012/04/thoroughly-modern-monsters-and-mistakes.html

Yeah, these stayed on the cutting room floor for a reason!


----------



## Cathy21

I have an author interview with Nick Gilbert - "Time & Again".

http://www.kindle-bookworm.blogspot.com


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of Fallen Angels by Connie Dial -

http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/04/23/review-of-fallen-angels-by-connie-dial/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## 41419

Competitions, blog reviews, giveaways, guest blogs, interviews, presence on reader forums etc., are all fine, but if you want to move beyond what is essentially hand-selling your work, you need to gain visibility on Amazon, and let them do the hard work of selling your book for you - while you spend your time writing instead.


----------



## R. Doug

Dropped off the face of the Earth for a while, but here are my blogs from the past few weeks (all with pictures):

Sunset at Sea (some spectacular shots such as the one at the end)

Views of the MS Ryndam

King's Wharf Bermuda

Hamilton Bermuda

Bermuda Ferry

Le Cirque Aboard Holland America

On the Go in Saint-Malo

Day Trip from Saint-Malo-Mont Saint-Michel


----------



## Kali.Amanda

We have all received an email, been rewarded a shared link on our FB walls or seen a retweet of a "news" item so incredibly ludicrous you simultaneously want to scream, get stabby, and scratch your eyes out. Or is that just me? I rant about it in the abstract today. Feel free to pass on my plea. It's a Public Service Announce.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2012/04/prevent-spread-of-stupidity-rant.html


----------



## MadCityWriter

Musings of a MadCityWriter...

What I'm Reading Now: People of the Book by Geraldine Brooks

http://madcitywriter.blogspot.com


----------



## dalya

Whatever your personal definition of "strong" is when it comes to female protagonists, we can all agree nobody likes to read along while the main character, boy or girl, constantly screws up and acts completely useless.

Here are my five tips for writing a protagonist (male or female) we won't find utterly weaksauce:

1. As the author, don't constantly rely on characters not telling each other key information to prolong plot points or tension

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/04/5-tips-for-writing-strong-female.html


----------



## Katie Salidas

Today I deconstruct the "art" of working with a cover artist. My favorite artist being Willsin Rowe of Coverage. Check out how my latest cover was created piece by piece.

http://www.katiesalidas.com/2012/04/deconstructing-art-of-cover.html


----------



## Alex Owens

Today on QuirkyGurl.com = Indie Author spotlight with KB's own Jennifer Rainey and her newest release:

http://quirkygurl.com/2012/04/23/author-spotlight-jennifer-rainey-and-thoroughly-modern-monsters/


----------



## Steve Vernon

A brand new blog entry today on my secret identity and the possibility that Amazon might actually be in league with the DEVIL!!!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/04/24/is-amazon-in-league-with-the-devil/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

U is for Undercurrents: The Key to Suspense


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My latest writing blog is about this year's Arthur Ellis Award nominees! http://writetype.blogspot.com.

My latest white-collar crime blog is Personal and Global Dangers in a Hi-Tech World, http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp There's some scary stuff going on out there!!

Debra


----------



## Kristine Cayne

I'm celebrating the release of my latest book, _Deadly Addiction_, with a party! And in keeping with the theme of my book, I'm giving away a handmade necklace from the Muckleshoot Indian Tribe here in Seattle.

http://kristinecayne.blogspot.com/2012/04/deadly-addiction-release-party.html

I hope you can come and join the fun!


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Ms. Connie Dial, author of Fallen Angels - http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/04/24/10-questions-with-connie-dial/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Check this out; the Modern girl
http://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?blogID=6837746338794372234#editor/target=post;postID=6414256348085447607


----------



## dalya

Graphic Design 101: How to design a book cover if you are not a designer
Posted by Special Guest - *Masha du Toit*









Whether you create your own cover or get somebody else to do it, its helpful to understand some of the fundamentals of graphic design so that you can judge whether its working or not. What follows are not "rules". More like guidelines and tips. You will probably find many great covers that do not abide by these guidelines, but they are a useful place to start from.

Design for your readers, not yourself

It is very tempting to base your design choices on what you know about your book.

For example, you choose your font because that is the font that is used on your main character's Tarot Deck. Very nice and meaningful except that&#8230; the font is not that legible, and it looks like the kind of font used on Romance books and your book is Sci Fi. Dont get emotionally attached to elements of your design. Everything must work to support the purpose of the cover. Get rid of everything else. (Kill your darlings?)

Perform this test:

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/04/graphic-design-101-how-to-design-book.html#more


----------



## Jason Varrone

I just posted about how difficult it is to find time to write.

http://jasonvarrone.com/2012/04/24/the-difficulty-of-finding-time-to-write/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'm interviewed by Debra L. Martin and David W. Small at _Two Ends of the Pen_ today.


----------



## Nick Steckel

http://www.nicksteckel.com/2012/04/46-days-later.html

I'm still not sure what to make of the above that I just wrote, except that it has been a rough year so far. I'm glad I came out of it all right, and it is a hell of an explanation for why I haven't been around on KB the past several weeks.


----------



## Pamela Davis

Just updated my blog at http://themindofpam.com


----------



## Scarlett_R

First Lines interview with K Crumley!

http://1001firstlines.wordpress.com/2012/04/25/first-lines-interview-with-author-k-crumley/


----------



## Scarlett_R

I've put together my list of stock image sites up (100+) so it's easy to see who offers what, if it's free or paid, their average price and keywords for easy search:

http://booksat.scarlettrugers.com/bookcoverdesign/resource-list-of-stock-image-websites-photo-vector-and-footage-free-and-paid/


----------



## Tonya

Do you have creative flow, scene by scene? http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/2012/04/creative-flow-scene-by-scene.html


----------



## Grace Elliot

New blog post! 
Death In The Pot - the hidden poisons in Victorian food. Turns out the Victorian's didnt much like being told what they should and shouldnt eat - just like us! 
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/death-in-pot-poison-in-victorian.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

V is for Virtue: An Old-Fashioned Value We Need More Of


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with April Plummer, author of Coming Home, which came out this February - http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/04/25/10-questions-with-april-plummer/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Honey Layne

I blogged about my inspiration for my Artist Ecstasy Series. Complete with artwork. (FYI: figurative nudes.)

http://www.honeylayne.com/inspiration/


----------



## cshenold

Join me at "The Monster Under the Bed is Real"

A chicken, a road, and the summer of 1950, what do they have in common? Read my blog at http://carol-carolsinkspot.blogspot.com

I have Monday Mash-up-Tarot and other magical tiddly bits.
Wednesday is Thyme to Rhyme(or not) poetry inspiration.
Friday you can find Writing Tricks or Treats and be sure to stop by on 
Sunday, for Six Sentence Sunday.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted today about How To Use Your Phone to Increase Writing Productivity... because sometimes simple ideas escape our notice despite their simplicity.


----------



## KMatthew

Totally not book related, but I recently blogged about P90X. http://marlabraziel.com


----------



## Alex Owens

Posted on the bloggity-blog today that I received my CS paperback proof copy for my new novel _Kill Me_, with pics! And I adore it!

http://www.quirkygurl.com/2012/04/25/paperback-proof-of-kill-me-day-3-kill-me-blog-tour/


----------



## SadieSForsythe

Today I wrote a review of alison wonderland and posted an interview with the author, Helen Smith.

http://sadieforsythe.com/


----------



## Susan Alison

A couple of pics of Jeff-Dog - it's not completely writing-unrelated - he is in my next book...

http://montyandrosie.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Cathy21

Posted a review of Sunburnt by MD Keating at http://www.kindle-bookworm.blogspot.com


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

W is for Whiskey Bottles: Ancient Ones, Hidden, with Notes Inside


----------



## Ethan Jones

An excerpt from Coming Home, by April Plummer, which came out this February:

http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/04/26/excerpt-from-coming-home/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I have added the list of best-sellers that you may like to check:
http://drdhillon.blogspot.com/


----------



## 41419

This Sunday marks a year since I decided to self-publish. I look back at my perfomance over the last twelve months, and, Sliding Doors-style, compare it with what would likely have happened had I listened to the advice from all the naysayers and kept querying.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Got my Kindle Touch in the mail today, this is what I thought of it!

New writer/reader toy!!


----------



## Nadine

This is what a dream job looks like...

http://www.happierthanabillionaire.com/2012/04/22/cool-jobs/


----------



## Matthew Lee Adams

I have a post on doing effective Character Descriptions: http://matthewleeadams.com/2012/04/character-descriptions/


----------



## Guest

Creating fictional characters in a fantasy, horror and suspense novel.

Latest entry on why the book Sangian: Returning needed blood, the reason I had two female lead characters emotional entwined and why a police detective almost had a breakdown!

http://raincoastimages.ca/raincoastfiction/writing-fictional-characters-working-with-blood-vampires-and-relationships/


----------



## dalya

Due to over-excitement on my part, we have 2 new posts on yaindie.com today:

We've got you covered: Why covers matter...
Posted by chel.c.cam

So today I'm going to talk a little about covers, and why they're important. They say you don't judge a book by its cover, but don't we anyway? When you scroll through the thumbnails on a web site, aren't you looking for one to grab you and say READ ME!!!

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/04/weve-got-you-covered-why-covers-matter.html

and

THE EVER-POPULAR 1-STAR TOPIC!!

So, you just got your first 1-star review.
Posted by Dalya Moon

When you get your first critical review, posted online for all the world to see, it's understandable that you feel hurt. Really hurt.

Your first critical review is like your first heartbreak. You didn't know you could feel so bad over one person's opinion of you. (You know, in your head, that it's an opinion of your work, and not you as a person, but your heart still insists it's a critique of YOU. You never can reason with that silly heart of yours.)

That first one IS A DOOZY.

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/04/so-you-just-got-your-first-1-star.html


----------



## xandy3

Character connections: Mitchell Rainley http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2012/04/27/character-connections-mitchell-rainley/

And also reblogged my interview at 1001 First Lines http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2012/04/25/734/


----------



## CraigInOregon

I've put up a nice new page on my blog for my next release. It's a short story, but take a look:

http://www.craig-hansen.com/under-contract/


----------



## Patty Jansen

I posted a follow-up on my post Ten Home Truths about Starting in Self-publishing

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/04/27/self-publishing-successfully-seven-further-thoughts/


----------



## StephenLivingston

New post today about my KDP Select free promotion:
http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## kea

Just got involved with a new meme

http://www.keaalwang.com/2012/04/i-just-came-across-a-fun-new-meme-started-by-lauren-of-epilogue-weigh-in-wednesday-hosts-a-readingwriting-related-question.html


----------



## Tonya

Do you blog? How do you get subscribers? Let's dish! I'm giving away a copy of The Tricked Out Toolbox to one lucky commenter!!!

http://bit.ly/JeLPLl


----------



## 13500

Flash Fiction Fridays is back with a great piece by Karina Kantas.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/04/flash-fiction-fridays-nothing-more.html


----------



## JEV

As a 92 year old author, I feel compelled to inquire, what the blazes?


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

X is for eXcited: My New Novel "Depraved Heart" is Live!!!


----------



## shel

All week, the quirky, teen angel MC from my newest novel has been interviewing authors on my blog.

This past week was

Monday -- Marie Symeou
Tuesday -- Cate Dean
Wednesday -- James Todd Cochrane
Thursday -- Sibel Hodge

and today Sheila Horgan

There's a full schedule for next week, too.

http://sheldelisle.wordpress.com/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Today I did a blogpost about smiles and dreams and I reblogged a post by a friend of mine that I thought was very important to read.

Ignorance and smiles and dreams


----------



## R. Doug

My pictorial travelogue on our recent visit to some of the D-Day invasion sites in Normandy as well as a pilgrimage to Normandy American Cemetery and Memorial:

Storming the Beaches-Omaha and Utah

With pictures such as this:


----------



## Millard

A post about my currently-free title, including a minimalist poster I made to promote that: http://franticplanet.wordpress.com/2012/04/27/freeee-all-for-free/


----------



## Zander Schloss

Family literacy is the topic of my blog post today. Family literacy programs are one way that families and schools can support young readers.
http://toddrtystad.blogspot.com/2012/04/family-literacy.html


----------



## J Dean

I went a little off topic today and talked about the NFL draft. Not everything has to be just about writing  http://enterthevein.wordpress.com


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

It is an emotional journey...

http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Y is for Yearning: Characters We All Can Relate To


----------



## LGOULD

I blogged about my decision to splurge on a more elaborate book trailer at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.









[/url]


----------



## Liz Davis

I interviewed Monica La Porta, author of The Priest http://novel-moments.blogspot.com/


----------



## DanDillard

I try to post something AT LEAST every Friday. Lately it's been flash or short fiction... although yesterday it was a quick poem about what happens to our muse when we don't write.

Where is my blog again?


----------



## dalya

Almost a month old, yaindie.com is getting about 150 page views per day. Not a ton of unique visitors, but people do go deep into the content, so that's cool.

today:

Failing, fudging, overcoming it all, and 8k a day with YA author Shel Delisle

YA INDIE: Have you learned more from your successes or your failures?

Author Shel Delisle
Shel Delisle: As a writer pursuing a traditional publishing contract, the failure isn't so much spectacular as it is a grind, you know?

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/04/failing-fudging-overcoming-it-all-and.html


----------



## Scarlett_R

First Lines interview with author Jaime McDougall!

http://1001firstlines.wordpress.com/2012/04/28/first-lines-interview-with-author-jaime-mcdougall/


----------



## JRTomlin

Interview with KB Fantasy Author A. S. Warwick


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Some ramblings about the image on the cover of my new novel: Paul Manship's Leda in "Depraved Heart"


----------



## seventhspell

On The Ruthin trilogy blog today we have guest author Tallulah Grace and an excerpt to sweeten your day from her romantic suspense The Littles.
Check out the information about Tallulah who writes romantic suspense with a paranormal twist. 
http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## seventhspell

On The Seven Spell saga blog we have for sample sunday a pre-release chapter from book six in that magical romantic YA The Seven Spell Saga 
http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com


----------



## MadCityWriter

Musings of a MadCityWriter:

"In the Words of Belly Dancer Arielle Juliette"

A thoughtful interview that may surprise the reader.

http://madcitywriter.blogspot.com/2012/04/in-words-of-belly-dancer-arielle.html


----------



## RuthNestvold

I posted about the Villa Diodati workshop in Britain, which I attended last weekend:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/04/28/villa-diodati-10-on-the-joy-of-hanging-out-with-other-writers/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Here's my latest writing blog: Self-Publishing vs. Traditional: Candid Tales from Frontline Authors at http://writetype.blogspot.com


----------



## Tonya

Do you want more blog exposure? 
http://bit.ly/IjUd1W


----------



## Ty Johnston

Interview with paranormal, fantasy author Cate Dean: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/04/interview-with-author-cate-dean.html


----------



## R. Doug

Part 1 of In Bruges, with pictures of course (sample below):


----------



## lewaters

Month-end results of making my first book of the series free...

http://laurenwaters.net/2012/04/30/should-i-continue-keeping-my-first-novel-free/


----------



## 13500

Celebrating Poetry today on Bibliophilic Blather.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/04/celebrating-poetry.html


----------



## Jason Varrone

I posted about my cover design experience for my second upcoming short story.

http://jasonvarrone.com/2012/04/30/e-book-cover-for-my-second-upcoming-short-story/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Please enjoy my review of Act of Terror by Marc Cameron

http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/04/30/review-of-act-of-terror-by-marc-cameron/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Cege Smith

I posted today on why I'm still scared of the dark: http://www.cegesmith.com/2012/04/30/why-im-still-afraid-of-the-dark/


----------



## FrankZubek

www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/ I posted a little something to let people know that the Will Farrell movie, Everything Must Go, is a pretty good little drama. It isn't his usual funny film but it seems that he took a risk and did this Indy movie to show that he CAN act.

Anyway I really liked it and I wanted to spread the word on my blog

Other than that I haven't got much new to report


----------



## jen meyers

Why YA Speaks to Readers of All Ages

http://www.jmeyersbooks.com/2012/04/30/why-ya-speaks-to-readers-of-all-ages/


----------



## Ursula Grey

Two special guests at my blog today! Bill and Susan Seaforth Hayes are talking about their new release Trumpet, published by Decadent Publishing. Stop in to say hello http://ursulagrey.com/


----------



## tsharp

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2012/04/30/top-three-fictional-fiction-writers/

I wrote about my favourite fictional fiction writers from TV shows...


----------



## S Jaffe

Cover Reveal for The Way of the Brother Gods (due out late this month)!

http://www.stuartjaffe.com/blog


----------



## cshenold

New post Monday, Tarot Tips from Tali. Wednesday, all about writers and art.

http://carol-carolsinkspot.blogspot.com
http://www.carolshenold.com


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I don't know how this happened: B&N $8.76 Special for Paperback "Depraved Heart"!!!


----------



## Ethan Jones

Please enjoy my interview with Marc Cameron, author of Act of Terror, which comes out today -

http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/05/01/10-questions-with-marc-cameron/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## 90daysnovel

Today we've got:
A blog post on our challenge update (45 days into 90 day)
A list of free kindle ebooks
+ a short post linking to today's guest post at Cinta's Corner.

www.90daysnovel.com


----------



## Guest

Today we announced the nominees for the eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards.


----------



## SadieSForsythe

I did a post on Operatin E-Book Drop.

http://sadieforsythe.com/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announced my latest release, _Muse & Crisis_.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

Howling Rail is the featured book today. Check out my blog at http:www.peelingcheek.wordpress.com or go to http://askdavid.com/reviews/book/mystery/1156 to find out about it. I answer lots of behind-the-scenes-type questions about Howling Rail.


----------



## vekelly1

Feel free to take a look http://itsoktosay.com/


----------



## Tonya

Readers are antsy between releases. How do you keep them happy until the next one comes out?
http://bit.ly/IFKjr9


----------



## Ty Johnston

Interview with Mark Dawson, author of The Black Mile, noir set during the London Blitz of 1942: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/05/interview-with-author-mark-dawson.html


----------



## William Meikle

Two new ebooks from me today
http://williammeikle.com/wp/2012/05/two-new-ebooks-today/


----------



## Joshua Rigley

And for my next blog post, I have a very important question for you all:

Homosexuality in Stories: Yes or No?

I'd love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Grace Elliot

DOCTOR DEATH - the next post in the "Poison in Victorian Britain" series.
Can a little poison really do you good?
Read the post and judge for yourself!
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/doctor-death-poison-in-victorian.html


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

http://thedreyfusstrilogy.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/publishing-changes-extra-content.

My indie publisher changes name and relaunches. This includes being able to buy kindle edition of all our books, for the same price as at Amazon, but with Extra Content Added.

Have to say, I think it was a brilliant idea of hers (my publisher, Sarah Barnard).


----------



## R. Doug

Part 2 of In Bruges. Here are some samples of the pictures:


----------



## Septemberlynngray

I posted today, but I don't have a strict schedule for posting on my blog. I wouldn't say I neglect it. I just usually do my best blogging when I'm fired up about something. I don't like to post for the sake of it. I have to have something worth saying. I've seen too many blogs where the blogger is actually posting about not having posted for a while. I mean the whole post is about why they've been too busy to post. I look at my blog as a sample of my writing, so if I can't be more interesting than that I won't bother.


----------



## jaim101

Morning all,

I've been blogging away merrily and today I joined Book blogs. They seem like a nice bunch so if anyone is looking for followers, ideas, tips or just somewhere new to hang about, give it a try. Or buy one of my books, either is fine.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

Today I posted on Amazon's ever-changing algorithms: how they changed in March and what those changes mean for indie authors, especially those in Select.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

We found one of those awesome little recipes that seems like such a simply elegant thing you'd think you could have come up with it yourself... Easy and cheap and absolutely delicious (more importantly, versatile). Here's the light, spring version at the The Food Goddess via romance wondergirl Barbara Bretton's website: http://barbarabretton.blogspot.com/2012/05/dinner-in-less-than-twenty-minutes.html


----------



## Tonya

Readers are antsy between releases. How do you keep them happy until the next one comes out?
http://bit.ly/IFKjr9


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blog about the early feedback on my new novel: "Dark, Gothic and Erotic: I Love It"


----------



## Anthony Fox

Hi

Today I posted to my blog here is the http://howtopassadegree.blogspot.co.uk/ and I also posted to my books blog etc here is http://thebookshopguru.blogspot.co.uk/

*Read my article on how to write a bestseller * here http://thebookshopguru.blogspot.co.uk/2011/09/how-to-write-bestseller.html

have a good day!

anthony


----------



## Mel Comley

I added a video announcing my new release.

http://melcomley.blogspot.fr/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Lovely photos of Bruges, R. Doug.

Yesterday, I posted about the latest plagiarism scandals in the YA book blogger scene and in German politics respectively.


----------



## Victoria J

Today I posted sample chapters of my upcoming novella.

http://pencilword.blogspot.com/2012/05/sample-chapters-are-here.html

or my website:

http://epistlepublishing.squarespace.com/news/


----------



## dalya

today on yaindie.com

Social Media and Marketing: Ask the Right Question
Posted by Susan Kaye Quinn

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/05/social-media-and-marketing-ask-right.html


----------



## W.W.

I blogged about line edits, my non-love for Microsoft Word, and some exciting news about my upcoming middle grade release.

http://wordwrestlerwrites.wordpress.com/2012/05/03/line-edits-the-horrors-of-microsoft-word-and-more-good-news-really/


----------



## Liz Davis

Are dreams a source of writing inspiration?: _DreamSpired Writing_.
See it here: http://novel-moments.blogspot.com/2012/05/dreamspired-writing.html


----------



## balaspa

I have and I posted about a new collection of stories that I have coming out next week: http://bryanwalaspa.com/?p=727


----------



## Steve Vernon

A new blog entry just to comment upon a new book review I recieved for my YA novel.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/05/03/sinking-deeper-reaches-reluctant-readers/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Today's white-collar crime writing blog is Arrests by the Hundreds, http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp


----------



## Ty Johnston

Interview with author Joe Vasicek:
http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/05/interview-with-author-joe-vasicek.html


----------



## Tonya

With or without an agent, the writer stays the same. 
http://bit.ly/KdKDLw


----------



## StephenLivingston

New post today about my KDP Select free promotion for "The Wheel of Justice".
http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## kea

When life goes kicking me in the shins, I take a virtual daycation!
http://www.keaalwang.com/2012/05/beyond-my-backyard-virtual-vacations.html


----------



## 13500

Flash Fiction Fridays!

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/05/flash-fiction-fridays-warm-nights.html


----------



## J Dean

Posted about watching the series Lost again, this time from a writer's perspective: http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Now that the A-to-Z Challenge is over I'm back to my Writers On Writing Series: Writers On Writing: Reimagining Hester Prynne


----------



## Ethan Jones

After two days of a break (crazy busy preparing for the release of my debut spy fiction), here's my interview with Wayne Arthurson, author of A Killing Winter, which came out on April 10 - http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/05/04/my-interview-with-wayne-arthurson/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## balaspa

After a discussion from someone who was not aware that they could buy and download my books to their laptop thanks to Smashwords, I wrote a post about how you can find my books at Smashwords and the iBookstore.

http://bryanwalaspa.com/?p=732


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Updated Black Sheep! People will either hate or love me for this chapter 

Black Sheep update


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Two new updates to my Military History Blog

http://nationalserviceblog.wordpress.com/


----------



## momilp

I just posted my Friday Snippet! It's from my brand new wip and I'm happy about it 
http://monicalaporta.com/2012/05/04/friday-snippets/


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

A 5 star rant: http://shaunjeffrey.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/5-star-rant.html


----------



## Zander Schloss

I blogged about social media, reader participation, and the direction of my blog and future books: http://toddrtystad.blogspot.com/2012/05/house-of-tystad-and-social-media.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted photos from a recent daytrip to Celle, a medieval town in North Germany.


----------



## LucyFrancis

Today's post...The Avengers is chock full of heroes. Naturally, a romance writer would break them down into Alphas and Betas. http://bit.ly/JnMQTD


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

I returned to my time travel paradoxes and this time wrote about "The Bootstrap Paradox." (The term comes from a work by Robert Heinlein - 'By His Bootstraps.'

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.co.nz/

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## dalya

Write faster; write MORE books; the magic number 3!
Posted by Dalya Moon

People ask me what my secret is. How have I written another entire book in the time since they last saw me? Well, I'll tell you, but you might not like it.

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/05/write-your-novel-using-power-of-magic.html


----------



## Holly A Hook

Yes. Just now, about a scene in one of my books coming to life:

http://hollyannehook.wordpress.com/2012/05/06/oh-how-ironic/

A quick glance at my signature should be an indication that it won't be pretty...


----------



## Jason Varrone

I just posted about writing for business or as a hobby, inspired by a thread here at the Cafe and a fellow indie author's inspiring words.

http://jasonvarrone.com/2012/05/05/is-your-writing-for-business-or-pleasure/


----------



## scottmarlowe

A quick post about The Five Elements joining the Magic Appreciation Tour site:

http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/Magic-Appreciation-Tour.aspx


----------



## Morgan Gallagher

Two new posts - a sample sunday and announcement of new book out. 

http://thedreyfusstrilogy.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/sample-sunday-may-5th.html

http://thedreyfusstrilogy.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/fragments.html


----------



## seventhspell

Two blogs two posts.
http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com has another chapter from the soon to be released book six in The Seven Spell Saga for #SampleSunday 
http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com  has a great post from guest author Mia Darien about what shaped her writing, which will be a surprise to readers and we tell you about her new release Deeper than Skin.


----------



## Steve Vernon

A brand new blog entry on dealing with rejection...

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/05/06/rhino-hide-dealing-with-rejection/


----------



## James Everington

I've just posted on the slightly humbling realisation that I've been a self-published author for one year now:

http://www.jameseverington.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/other-room-one-year-on.html


And what a year it's been. Thanks all who've made it so...


----------



## Ty Johnston

Interview with historical fiction author Martin Lake:
http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/05/interview-with-historical-fiction.html


----------



## Tonya

Don't let your reader put your book down! 
http://bit.ly/IByxcM


----------



## tim290280

I've been doing more writing than posting lately, but I still have a few recent blog posts.

Just a fun cartoon:
http://tysonadams.com/2012/05/04/i-just-had-to-share-this/

Read Matt Hilton's Cut and Run and reviewed it, definitely worth a read:
http://tysonadams.com/2012/05/06/933/


----------



## kea

NEW POST UP!
Plunging in and letting go...courtesy of Barbara Kingsolver!

http://www.keaalwang.com/2012/05/the-glorious-debris.html


----------



## 13500

Edit, Proofread, Repeat

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/05/edit-proofread-repeat.html


----------



## Guest

Ten lessons evil overlords should learn from _The Avengers_.



> If nothing else, _The Avengers_ really is a textbook example of what not to do when you attempt to take over the world. If Loki had just consulted with me first, things could have ended up a lot better for him. But since he didn't take advantage of my exceptional evil, I shall just present a short primer for future villains to consider.


----------



## 90daysnovel

A quiet one for us today at 90daysnovel.com - just a quick heads up about the guest post we're doing elsewhere (we're over at Rachel Abbott's blog talking about our approach to indie markting - come say hi! http://rachelabbottwriter.wordpress.com/2012/05/07/guest-post-more-indie-author-marketing-tips-from-sean-campbell/ )


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of Fun House by Chris Grabenstein -

http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/05/07/fun-house-by-chris-grabenstein/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Janel Gradowski

I haven't been on KB lately because I was finishing a novella. I'm taking a break before beginning to revise it and I would like to know what social media outlets you like to hang out at to find new readers.

http://janelsjumble.blogspot.com/2012/05/future-books-future-readers.html


----------



## Victoria J

New bookcover art! Still under tweaking!
http://pencilword.blogspot.com/2012/05/new-book-cover-art.html


----------



## jabeard

Fantasy author Katie Stewart stops by my blog to talk about where she gets her ideas and her YA fantasy, Mark of the Dragon Queen.

www.riftwatcher.blogspot.com/2012/05/where-do-you-get-those-wonderful-ideas.html


----------



## dalya

Author Rebecca Hamilton on: What makes a book New Adult?
http://www.yaindie.com/2012/05/author-rebecca-hamilton-on-what-makes.html

Interview with Liz Grace Davis, about writing in 2 genres under the same name
http://www.yaindie.com/2012/05/interview-with-liz-grace-davis-about.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Trying to kill a little time I put some of my work into a word cloud just to see what kind of surreal poetry would emerge. I did three of my works and wonder if readers could perceive anything of value from the word art for each. (with link to app)

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2012/05/words-in-cloud.html


----------



## tim290280

Would you be able to survive a thriller? Some tips to keep you alive.

http://tysonadams.com/2012/05/08/how-to-survive-a-thriller/


----------



## 41419

To celebrate the release of the print edition of Let's Get Digital, the e-book has been made free on Amazon. If you haven't grabbed a copy before, now would be a good time. It's already racing up the free charts, and non-Kindle owners can grab a copy too. All the details here.


----------



## JRainey

Not only did I recently interview J. Naomi Ay about her series, The Two Moons of Rehnor...

http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2012/05/interview-with-j-naomi-ay-author-of-two.html

But I also reviewed Coral Moore's smashing short story, Feral Attraction. 

http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2012/05/review-feral-attraction-by-coral-moore.html


----------



## PaulOBrien

Me too - www.paulobrien.info


----------



## Ethan Jones

Hi everyone,

Please enjoy my exclusive interview with Stephen Coonts:

http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/05/08/my-interview-with-stephen-coonts/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Fry Bacon. Add Onions Gets an Interactive Table of Contents


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

Just posted - Are you a tiger reader or writer?...a different take on Amy Chua's Battle Hymn of the Tiger Mom.

http://peelingcheek.wordpress.com/


----------



## Tonya

The Gifted Writer. . .tips and tricks to gaining one reader at a time <3
http://bit.ly/IKxxrN


----------



## JRainey

That awkward moment when he makes a move on your girlfriend. Awkward Vampire Moments episode 11 is live! You can read it, and episodes 1-10 over here (just click on the awkward vampire moments tag): http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2012/05/awkward-vampire-moments-episode-eleven.html


----------



## Philip Chen

Just today. 

The first chapter of the second volume to _Falling Star_:  Chapter One - Plain View


----------



## Ty Johnston

Interview with author Uri Kurlianchik, who writes dark fantasy set in Israel, modern and ancient: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/05/interview-with-author-uri-kurlianchik.html


----------



## StephenLivingston

Just posted a review of _The Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test_ on my blog at http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Ethan Jones

Hi everyone:

My thoughts on finding reviewers for your work:

http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/05/09/finding-reviewers-for-your-work/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## xandy3

In my newer blog BULLIED! I talk about when it all began...
http://bullied430.wordpress.com/


----------



## dalya

http://dalyamoon.com/2012/05/09/getting-praised-and-trampled-on-is-also-part-of-my-job/

and

http://dalyamoon.com/2012/05/08/accidentally-offending-people-is-part-of-my-job/


----------



## Grace Elliot

New blog post:
CORPSE CANDLES- They wouldnt put arsenic in candles? Would they?
More everyday tales of poison in Victorian Britain!
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/corpse-candles-poison-in-victorian.html


----------



## darrenpillsbury

Posted yesterday with a picture of a popular female character in my PETER AND THE MONSTERS series...

http://darrenpillsbury.com/what-gwen-looks-like

...and today with the song I hear playing in my head during an epic battle she fights:

http://darrenpillsbury.com/songs-i-would-put-on-the-soundtrack

Oh. And a picture of evil gingerbread men.


----------



## OJ Connell

I'm talking about adolescence, good music and my recent writing endeavors on my blog today. Please check it out!
http://ojconnell1.blogspot.com/2012/05/only-reason-i-feel-secure-is-that-i-am.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Birdie Jowarski is the guest on my blog today: Writers On Writing: The Book That Ate My Life


----------



## Ethan Jones

Please enjoy my exclusive interview with Larry Bond, author of Exit Plan:

http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/05/10/10-questions-with-larry-bond/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## lewaters

Going back to high school to acknowledge an inspiring teacher...

http://laurenwaters.net/2012/05/10/going-back-to-high-school/


----------



## Guest

A short one about transferring my Smashwords books, and account, to a publisher.

http://vhfolland.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/smashwords-announcement.html


----------



## jabeard

Whatever happened to Georgiana Darcy? An interview with historical mystery author (and Janite) Regina Jeffers

http://www.riftwatcher.blogspot.com/2012/05/whatever-happened-to-georgiana-darcy.html


----------



## alextaylorwolfe

Yes, just the other day I did.  Just my thoughts on fear and overcoming it in writing.


----------



## Nadine

Recently posted on how I can live in Costa Rica so cheaply. This is what I got for $20 from the market.

http://www.happierthanabillionaire.com/


----------



## Victoria J

Just released/published a new book - The Mountain King

http://pencilword.blogspot.com/2012/05/mountain-king.html


----------



## RuthNestvold

Some new thoughts on what works and what doesn't when you have an ebook freebie:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/05/11/another-successful-giveaway-dragon-time-now-2-in-historical-fantasy/


----------



## StephenLivingston

New post today at http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com about my free promotion for "The Waster's Tale".
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## 13500

M.R. Mathias today on Flash Fiction Fridays!

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/05/flash-fiction-fridays-chase.html


----------



## John A. A. Logan

New blog post, on the sacred opportunities of epub:

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/fending-off-next-dark-age-by-john-a.html


----------



## Susan Alison

Some pics of cats and a gazehound in hats...

http://montyandrosie.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## JRainey

I just posted a complete short story called A Celebration on Indie Paranormal.

"The world is too loud. There are always people yelling, children screeching, dogs barking, couples fighting, jackhammers, freight trains, jet engines, ice cream trucks, televisions and the occasional angry and chattering squirrel.

There's no place on Earth these days for those of us with sensitive ears..."

http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2012/05/short-story-celebration-by-jennifer.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blog about my experiences working in a legendary "lunatic asylum" and how that influenced a scene in my new book: Writing About the Danvers Lunatic Asylum


----------



## Ethan Jones

Hi everyone,

Please enjoy a sneak peek of _Arctic Wargame_, the coolest Canadian spy thriller of the summer, out on May 22 only on Amazon.

The prologue and the first chapter for your reading pleasure at

http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/05/11/sneak-peek-of-arctic-wargame/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## momilp

It's Friday Snippets time again! Here's mine 
http://monicalaporta.com/2012/05/11/friday-snippet-2/


----------



## Tonya

Tips and tricks to improve your writing skills http://bit.ly/IXZNXU


----------



## 90daysnovel

Today we've got up a brief outline of Double Tax Treaties, and how to stop Amazon witholding 30% of your US income by getting an ITIN in order to complete a W-8BEN.
http://www.90daysnovel.com/2012/05/tax-doesnt-have-to-be-taxing-maybe-it.html


----------



## BBGriffith

Just wrote a post about the perils of Writer's Paranoia. It creeps up on all of us at one time or another...

http://griffithpublishing.com/2012/05/perils-writers-paranoia/


----------



## CJBranscome

Everyone else is writing really smart blog posts. I posted about a beach hut: http://cjbranscome.blogspot.com/2012/05/beach-huts-dont-you-want-one.html[/url]

I need summer vacation right now.


----------



## Heather Ross

I finally got serious brave and posted a young adult serialized novel. I posted this last month after writing the first chapter in about four hours, but then got cold feet (or is that writer's remorse?) and pulled it down.

After rewriting it in third person I've re-posted and am finishing chapter three. My goal is to post a chapter every Sunday, so we'll see how it goes. Hope you enjoy!

http://heatherross.net/serials/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Just a bit about my latest e-book, TATTERDEMON!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/05/10/tatterdemon-now-available-in-kindle/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My latest white-collar crime blog. Vulnerability Everywhere http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp


----------



## Steve Vernon

And a note on a brand new review!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/05/12/a-brand-new-review/


----------



## KMatthew

Just started a segment on things that you can do to lead a happier life.

http://marlabraziel.com/happiness-tip-1-change-one-of-your-faults/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Some ramblings about yet another writing project: A New Cookbook from My "Other" Family?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blogged about trying to watch _The Walking Dead_ and being distinctly underwhelmed.


----------



## dalya

Top 4 Reasons Your Book Isn't Selling
Posted by Special Guest

A guest post by Victorine Lieske, author, and creator/editor/truth-teller at "Why Is My Book Not Selling?" booknotselling.blogspot.ca

It's a lot of work to write a book! It can take years. And once you send that book out into the world on shaky newborn book legs, you want to see it thrive. But what happens if it doesn't? Are there reasons why a book doesn't sell?

Yes. Let's explore the top 4 reasons why a book doesn't sell.

1. Unattractive and/or confusing cover

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/05/top-4-reasons-your-book-isnt-selling.html#more


----------



## JFHilborne

http://jfhilborne.wordpress.com/2012/05/11/building-character-depth My take on building character depth


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

90daysnovel said:


> Today we've got up a brief outline of Double Tax Treaties, and how to stop Amazon witholding 30% of your US income by getting an ITIN in order to complete a W-8BEN.
> http://www.90daysnovel.com/2012/05/tax-doesnt-have-to-be-taxing-maybe-it.html


Have you got any info about getting a refund for tax already paid? I've written to the IRS and sent the form showing the credit, but I haven't had an answer.


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

7 Things You Probably Don't Know About Me http://sunhimistwalker.com/2012/05/12/tag-im-it-7-things-you-probably-dont-know-about-me/


----------



## FrankZubek

www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/ Heck yeah- I posted Hugh Howey's big news about the film rights to his hit series, WOOL

I average 500 hits a month from around the world so hopefully it will get him some additional sales


----------



## seventhspell

I have two new posts on the blogs.
http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com has author talking about how their characters often take over the story and there is a sizzling excerpt for Sample Sunday from a recent urban fantasy romance.

Over on http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com the continuing pre-release serialization of book six in The Seven Spell Saga continues with chapter four, the first three are still available to read on their own tabs.


----------



## Steve Vernon

My one hundredth blog entry.

"We Deal in Lead, Friend."

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/05/13/we-deal-in-lead-friend-my-one-hundredth-blog-entry/


----------



## RichardHein

I take a stab at fixing my productivity as a writer and how it's so far bumped up my word count to crazy levels.

http://www.richardheinbooks.com/blog/writing-has-been-easier-since-i-switched-my-focus/


----------



## Cathy21

Book reviews and occasional interviews with authors most recently short story writer R.G Rankine.

http://www.indie-bookworm.blogspot.com


----------



## Scott Daniel

As writers, we like to tell stories about heroes. I was lucky to grow up with one - my mom.
http://scottdaniel.blogspot.com/2012/05/mom-real-hero-in-my-life.html


----------



## dalya

You can always change the cover; how to swallow your pride
Posted by Dalya Moon
As the publisher, you do have control over your work. If a cover isn't working, you can change it. I'm not just saying that; I've done it! Plenty!
http://www.yaindie.com/2012/05/you-can-always-change-cover-how-to.html

and ... on a more personal note ...

http://dalyamoon.com/2012/05/13/thanks-mom-happy-mothers-day/


----------



## Tonya

I'm participating in Random Act of Kindness in the writing community! I'm paying it forward to an amazing author, Gerri Brousseau! Please stop by and see why I think Gerri is AMAZING!!!
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/


----------



## 13500

Editing for Grammarphobes: Possessives
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/05/editing-for-grammarphobes-possessives.html


----------



## bhealey

An Experiment In Sleep - How I retrained my brain and body to need far less sleep.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Matt Iden is my guest blogger today: Writers on Writing: Matt Iden on Tobias Wolff


----------



## Ethan Jones

Hi everyone,

Please enjoy my review of _Flat Spin_ by _David Freed_, a great thriller that comes out tomorrow 
http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/05/14/flat-spin-by-david-freed/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## R. Doug

Boogying the Backstreets of Brussels, Belgium-Part 1

With pictures, of course. Here's a sample:


----------



## dmoonfire

http://d.moonfire.us/blog/2012/05/13/killing-off-characters/

One of my current projects is a year-long weekly serial (of 5-8k words each). It is for another byline, but I write about the process of doing a serial occasionally on my blog. It happened that this blog post was about killing off a well-loved characters and the response I got.


----------



## Tangerine

I have two blogs. One has been sorely neglected and has nothing to do with writing or publishing.

The other is brand new so I can say, delightedly, that I have recently posted. At http://www.TangerineErotica.com, I've posted interviews with our three authors and a short post on our new releases. I still have some website glitches to work out, but it's slowly coming together.


----------



## Tonya

Write SMARTER, NOT harder! http://bit.ly/IVAoJI A FEW TIPS TO HELP YOUR WRITING DAY!


----------



## Ethan Jones

Hi everyone:

Please enjoy my interview with David Freed, author of Flat Spin, a great thriller that comes out today - http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/05/15/10-questions-with-david-freed/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## 41419

The AAR recently called on "publishing professionals" to submit letters to the DOJ outlining their views about the proposed e-book price-fixing settlement. I decided to answer their call, but they may not like my letter.


----------



## AmberC

The journey so far.....

http://metrodetroitdad.blogspot.com/2012/05/state-of-blog-address.html


----------



## bhealey

What Am I Doing? Thoughts on life and forgetting to plan...


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about a popular treat: Your Daily Dumpling: A Love Story


----------



## PaulOBrien

I also blogged about writers eyeball on my newly designed site www.paulobrien.info


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My latest writing blog is Are Agents Still Good for Authors? at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!

Debra


----------



## Janel Gradowski

I posted about starting revisions and offering my first e-book for free.

http://janelsjumble.blogspot.com/2012/05/free-for-three.html


----------



## marshacanham

This past week I've vented on publishers, royalty practices and agents *snort*

http://marshacanham.wordpress.com/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I revealed a release date for my project that was secret until a few minutes ago 

I bet you want a release date, right?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I wondered whether Mother's and Father's Day are outdated in the face of changing family structures.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I was saddened to learn of Carlo Fuentes passing today. When one of your heroes dies, you don't say goodbye because they're part of you. I remember the day I got my one and only hug from the man.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2012/05/buenas-noches-don-carlos.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

In honor of NATIONAL FLASH FICTION DAY...

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/05/16/national-flash-fiction-day/

...I'm keeping it short!


----------



## Tonya

Write SMARTER, NOT harder! http://bit.ly/IVAoJI A FEW TIPS TO HELP YOUR WRITING DAY!


----------



## msfowle

I did a guest blog for author David McGowan today on my experience with the KDP Select Program.
Find it here -> http://msfowle.wordpress.com/2012/05/16/205/

Thanks so much, David!


----------



## Ethan Jones

Please enjoy an exclusive excerpt from _Carved in Memory_, the prequel short story to _Arctic Wargame _- http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/05/16/exclusive-excerpt-from-carved-in-memory/

_Carved in Memory_ and _Arctic Wargame_ will be available on Amazon on May 22.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Ty Johnston

Interview of KB's very own Cora Buhlert: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/05/interview-with-author-and-translator.html


----------



## Grace Elliot

Death on the Walls
Wallpaper as a murder weapon? Truly? Yes!
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/death-on-walls-poison-in-victorian.html


----------



## Nick Steckel

Just a word of thanks to my readers not just for reading my books, but for putting up with me in the process: http://www.nicksteckel.com/2012/05/word-of-thanks.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You beat me to it, Ty. 

Anyway, at my blog I discuss two amusing accidents involving German politicians (whom you've likely never heard of), the craziest soccer match of the year and _Rosemary's Baby_.


----------



## dalya

10 (non-obvious) things that should be on your author website
Posted by Dalya Moon

This is the mug I drink tea out of every day.
I made this mug OUT OF CLAY!
Most people have a favorite mug.
It's the mug that has a handle that fits your hand "just so."
You're a smart cookie, so you already know your website should have pictures and excerpts of your books, where to buy them, your twitter account and facebook page (if you have those things), your contact information, and so on. Here are 10 things that aren't so obvious, but that you should consider adding to your website:

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/05/10-non-obvious-things-that-should-be-on.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Making a case for multilingualism for writers and readers alike, especially for Latinos. http://ebooksbykali.blogspot.com/2012/05/case-for-bilingualism.html][url]http://ebooksbykali.blogspot.com/2012/05/case-for-bilingualism.html[/url]


----------



## msfowle

Kill Your Cell Phone -> http://msfowle.wordpress.com/2012/05/17/kill-your-cell-phone/
Enjoy!


----------



## christopherruz

A fresh book review: Street Dreams, a gay YA novel by Tama Wise: http://www.ruzkin.com/?p=1468


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Jean Cross is the guest on my blog today: Writers on Writing: Jean Cross on Wuthering Heights


----------



## 41419

Amazon’s KDP Select introduced a new tranche of self-publishers to the upper reaches of the charts for the first time. Since mid-March, however, self-publishers have been noticing radically different results. Ed Robertson has figured out why. And it's not what you think.


----------



## Matthew Lee Adams

Author Lisa Greer has a guest post today on my blog, talking about the importance of Cover Art. I encourage people to read what she has to say as well as to check out her work.

Lisa has an M.A. in 18th century British Literature and writes Gothic romances. I'll quote from her Amazon page: "Lisa Greer writes gothic romance reminiscent of the early authors of the genre but with an updated, contemporary slant. She's tried to do just a regular romance, but her characters usually don't go along. When they do, it's fun, but generally they want graveyards, murder, mouldering ancestral mansions, and isolated spaces.

Her wishes are twofold: that readers who love gothic romance will pick up her books on a gloomy day and be transported back to the romances they read as teenagers, or maybe that they still read. The other is that those who haven't read the genre will find they enjoy the edgy atmosphere of gothic romance. She is a bestselling and multi-published author, teacher, tutor, and nearly lifelong Alabamian-with the exception of years spent in Pennsylvania, Mississippi, Vancouver (Canada), and Texas. Her adventures around the country and in Canada inform her writing, so if you have a gypsy soul, dig in, and enjoy the darker side of romance."

http://matthewleeadams.com/2012/05/guest-topic-lisa-greer-talks-about-cover-art/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Hi everyone:

Please enjoy my interview with Camilla Ceder, author of Frozen Moment, a Swedish psychological thriller coming to North America in May 2012

http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/05/17/10-questions-with-camilla-ceder/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I updated a new chapter of Black Sheep last night!

Black Sheep, Part 3, Chapter 7


----------



## zstopper

Hunger Games New Ditz Lit Champ

A guest post on Blogging Authors.

http://bloggingauthors.com/blogging_authors/2012/5/11/hunger-games-new-ditz-lit-champ.html


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Why, yes. Thank you for asking so long ago, Moses. My latest post is my tiny, defiant answer to Fifty Shades of Grey, which I regard as a monumental black hole. So sue me.


----------



## J Dean

I helped break a world record yesterday for a good cause: http://enterthevein.wordpress.com


----------



## momilp

Today, I finished the editing of my novel and I had to commemorate with a short blog post 
http://monicalaporta.com/2012/05/17/the-end-is-night/


----------



## JRWoodward

I posted the prologue from book three of our series. We're writing book 2, but we are going to do bits of #3 as we go along for the sake of ensuring continuity. So, I used the Prologue as a blog post.

http://mactamicksfinestscotchltd.com/cherry-laurel-prologue/


----------



## Tonya

Literary Karaoke? Does selfpublishing still have a stigma? http://bit.ly/JX8SPJ


----------



## msfowle

My book The First Night reviewed by book lovers Sapna and Sharmistha on their blog easyondeyes -> http://msfowle.wordpress.com/2012/05/18/212/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about the inspiration for my latest story: A Ghost Story Based in Legend


----------



## Millard

What happens when projects don't find an audience, and stubbornly bucking against that:

http://franticplanet.wordpress.com/2012/05/18/pull-yourself-out-of-the-grave-my-son/


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

First look at the cover of my next release! http://www.thesecondsentence.blogspot.com/2012/05/first-look-war-memorial.html


----------



## StephenLivingston

New post today about my KDP Select free promotion for "Recycling" at http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com/2012/05/18/recycling-free-short-story-today-only/
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## jabeard

http://www.riftwatcher.blogspot.com/2012/05/family-love-and-art-interview-with-uvi.html

Family, love, and art: an interview with Uvi Poznansky


----------



## scottmarlowe

Where is The Alchemancer series going?
http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/Where-is-The-Alchemancer-series-going.aspx

In which I discuss what's coming up in my next book.


----------



## 13500

Flash Fiction Fridays with Mary Langer Thompson today on Bibliophilic Blather.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/05/flash-fiction-fridays-undecided.html


----------



## momilp

I've recently started a new wip and today is Friday Snippet time. What better occasion to share a small excerpt?
http://monicalaporta.com/2012/05/18/friday-snippet-3/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I present the book trailer for my latest release, the two story collection _Muse & Crisis_.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My latest white-collar crime blog is The Challenge of Protecting Identity and Privacy at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Also, I'm featured guest on crime writer Colleen Cross's blog. The topic is Fraud! www.colleencross.com

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## JRWoodward

We posted a chapter in the sequel we're writing, a flashback to 1901 that explains certain decisions taken at the time which explain oddities of the present moment.

http://www.MacTamicksFinestScotchLtd.com


----------



## ShaunaG

I'm trying out Kickstarter for the third book in my YA series!

http://shaunasspot.blogspot.com/2012/05/kickstarter-campaign-for-water.html


----------



## xandy3

Giving KDP Select Another Shot: http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2012/05/18/giving-kdp-select-one-more-chance/


----------



## Incognita

I blogged about inspiration...and how it sometimes upsets our nice, neat schedules:

http://christinepope.com/blog1/2012/05/18/inspiration/


----------



## R. Doug

Finishing up my multi-week blog series on our latest transatlantic cruise:

Boogying the Backstreets of Brussels, Belgium-Part 2

Boogying the Backstreets of Brussels, Belgium-Part 3


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I present some photos from a day trip to the German North Sea coast.


----------



## Victoria J

I wrote a post about why fantasy and science fiction are important genres and my opinion on why some people dislike these genres.

http://pencilword.blogspot.com/2012/05/why-science-fiction-why-fantasy.html


----------



## SadieSForsythe

I wrote about a bricks and mortar bookstore in Colorado that specializes in indie and self-published books. The only one I know of.
http://sadieforsythe.com/?p=1171


----------



## msfowle

Another 4 star review, this time for The First Blood (Book Two)  -> http://msfowle.wordpress.com/2012/05/19/213/


----------



## Mel Comley

Just posted my freebie on my blog! http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Ann Chambers is my first guest on my non-fiction Saturdays on my blog: 25 Quick & Easy Quesadilla Recipes by Ann Chambers


----------



## Ross Harrison

I haven't had a blog for long, but I'm already rambling about stuff: http://www.ross-harrison.com


----------



## Cathy21

I have posted about fanfiction and flash fiction this week on my blog http://www.indie-bookworm.blogspot.com


----------



## Catana

http://writingcycle.wordpress.com/2012/05/19/were-all-experts-now-book-covers/

I've been doing a lot of thinking lately, about book cover design, and this is the result.


----------



## W.W.

How on Earth did I end up writing alternate-history-ish novels about a prize fighter anyway?

http://theventurebooks.com/2012/05/19/its-a-different-world-in-there-freedom-and-friendship-in-the-dojo-2/


----------



## dalya

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/05/can-we-be-friends.html

Social media advice from a book blogger


----------



## 90daysnovel

Four blog posts by Daniel on specific areas of Indie Marketing this week.
Here's the first one in the series - Being a brand as well as an author:
http://www.90daysnovel.com/2012/05/common-pitfalls-for-indie-authors-part.html


----------



## seventhspell

This week for #SampleSunday we welcome British author Catherine E Chapman and an excerpt from her new release The Beacon Singer on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com

And another pre-release chapter from The Seven Spell Saga book six is posted on http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Here's my blog: http://drdhillon.blogspot.com/ I will follow those who will follow me. Thanks.


----------



## Jason Varrone

I just posted about my e-book pricing structure.

http://jasonvarrone.com/2012/05/20/my-e-book-pricing-structure/


----------



## Cege Smith

My post today highlights the neighborhood (Uptown in Minneapolis, MN) where my novel Edge of Shadows takes place from my main character's POV.

http://www.cegesmith.com/2012/05/20/on-location-with-edge-of-shadows/


----------



## William Meikle

A collated list of my Scottish fiction and why I write the stuff
http://williammeikle.com/wp/2012/05/1165/


----------



## KMatthew

Again, not book related, but I just posted my thoughts on the Facebook IPO disaster
http://marlabraziel.com/my-thoughts-on-facebook-stock/


----------



## dalya

I re-did (for the 4th time) the cover for my first book.

It's middle-grade, so maybe it won't ever sell well, but it's a lovely book, and I want to give it the best chance in the world.

I took a photo of my friend as reference and painted the illustration on my iPad.

http://dalyamoon.com/2012/05/20/ive-gone-and-done-it-again-changed-a-cover/










My strategy was simply to:
- Communicate genre/category (it's upper middle-grade, where illustrations are common)
- Make it look clearly custom and therefore cla$$y (ha ha) - so I had to have her pose with the hammer instead of just a face crop, which could have come from anywhere
- Create a bit of a "huh" factor - it's pink, with swirly font, yet she has a hammer. Contrast!

I'm releasing a second book in this series soon, so I've already got the new cover design, with a similar look, but different protagonist.


----------



## Ty Johnston

Interview with Martin Pond: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/05/interview-with-author-martin-pond.html


----------



## Tonya

How much editing is enough? Is it ever enough for Indie Authors? Please welcome Mila A. Ballentine to my blog today!! She's got some GREAT information on editing and how to use editing software.
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/2012/05/when-editing-is-not-enough.html


----------



## kea

Found a bit of otherworldly fashion inspiration for my YA sci-fi fantasy novel at the Billboard Awards.

http://www.keaalwang.com/2012/05/inspirational-outfits-at-the-2012-billboard-music-awards.html


----------



## 13500

Are you a Bibliophile? Take my quiz and find out. http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/05/are-you-bibliophile.html


----------



## W.W.

When my friend and author of Deadwood (Pugalicious Press, September 2012), Kell Andrews invited me to do a guest post on the group blog Operation Awesome, I knew it was time to share my publication story. Stop by and find out how I decided to self-publish some books and sign a deal with Sourcebooks for others. http://operationawesome6.blogspot.com/2012/05/guest-post-rh-russell-two-publication.html


----------



## Vickie Britton

I try, but I usually find more interesting things to do like getting on kindleboards, etc....


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I just posted a little blurb about good friends, mentoring and editing. http://brendancarroll.wordpress.com/2012/05/21/mentoring-vs-editing/


----------



## JRainey

The Citizens by L.M. Smith is the Paranormal Indie of the Day!

http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2012/05/paranormal-indie-of-day-citizens-by-lm.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I share a couple of links and present my new book trailer.


----------



## Bridges

Our Uk Book signing tourblog of Waterstones & WHS - Visit the places we visited including Stratford Upon Avon @ The Shakespeare Celebrations!

http://blog.rcbridgestock.com/


----------



## Ethan Jones

The big day is here. *Arctic Wargame*, my debut spy thriller, is released today on Amazon - http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/05/21/arctic-wargame-release-2/

Enjoy,

Ethan Jones


----------



## Millard

The followup to last year's book has begun - the summer is finally here.










http://franticplanet.wordpress.com/2012/05/21/the-beach-diaries-2012-1/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about finally getting around to updating my professional web site: The Shoemaker's Children...


----------



## R. Doug

One of my ever-popular movie reviews (this one with a little background and history):

From Soap to Primetime to Big Time-The Evolution of Barnabas Collins


----------



## Steve Vernon

Won't Be No Bubba...

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/05/21/making-time/

Brand new blog entry on dealing with distraction!


----------



## Simplewriter

I posted my writing competition on my blog site. A $10 Amazon gift card goes to the winning selection!

http://simplewriterjourney.blogspot.com/2012/05/medical-experience-memoir-writing.html


----------



## Zander Schloss

I'm celebrating the one-year anniversary of my blog tonight.

http://toddrtystad.blogspot.com/2012/05/free-speech-one-year-later.html

Cheers!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Timothy MacDougall is the guest on my blog today: Writers on Writing: Timothy McDougall on The Seven Pillars of Wisdom


----------



## msfowle

A look at female action heroes in film -> http://msfowle.wordpress.com/2012/05/22/get-away-from-her-you-b/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Hi everyone:

My thoughts about the first two four-star reviews of *Arctic Wargame*, my debut spy thriller, and my blog tour that starts today: http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/05/22/first-reviews-of-arctic-wargame-and-first-guest-blog-post/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Today I'm mentioning the blog of a mystery writing colleague who featued me on her blog this week. She does a lot of great interviews for authors. You can check her out at www.colleencross.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## 4eyesbooks

Yes, we just celebrating selling our 1,000th book in 2012! Check us out at www.4eyesbooks.com


----------



## GWakeling

Yes! I got a new cover made up for my debut novel, and blogged about the artwork and artist. Char Adlesperger was awesome to work with, very affordable and has just made me a very happy bunny this week!

GeoffreyWakeling.com - http://geoffreywakeling.com/2012/05/22/a-new-cover/


----------



## Alex Owens

New book review up, one of KB's own 

http://quirkygurl.com/2012/05/22/book-review-breakers-by-edward-w-robertson/


----------



## Tonya

AUTHORS + ONE PUBLISHED BOOK A YEAR= SLACKER?? Do you only publish one book a year in the fast paced eREADER world? You might be left behind and forgotten....http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/


----------



## tsharp

I blogged about Week 21 of the writing course I'm attending -

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2012/05/22/creative-writing-course-week-21/


----------



## Aris Whittier

Today I have a fun post, The Lipstick Personality Test, so ladies see what your lipstick says about you. 

http://awhittier.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My blog tour has three stops today: Luke Walker's blog, Scarlett Rugers's blog, and BooksRUs and Arctic Wargame has landed its first five-star review on Amazon - 
http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/05/23/blog-tour-today/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Grace Elliot

Counterfeiting and Painting - A Short History of Makeup.

This week I start a new series of blog posts. 
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/counterfeiting-and-painting-short.html
The first post looks an a bizarre fashion for high hairlines and askes how and why did Queen Elizabeth I make herself into an icon. 
G x


----------



## msfowle

My easyondeyes reviews -> http://msfowle.wordpress.com/2012/05/23/review-of-noras-sun/


----------



## Guest

More fun from *****'s inbox. On today's menu, what happens when an author decides to engage in selective reading and be spiteful? And then makes a complete idiot of herself in the process?


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I ponder the phenomenon: What Is With the 50 Shades of Grey Phenomenon?


----------



## R. Doug

A blog on our recent installation of solar voltaic panels: Watt's Happenin'? Solar Power is Watt.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted about my ESL students mispronouncing English words in a way that turns something completely innocuous into something very rude indeed and even manage to do so (in reference to the thread about rude words on blogs) without spelling out the rude word in question at all.


----------



## JayRidler

I posted about the challenge of apathy, instead of traditional writer's block, and how to handle it (as well as comments on recent speech by Neil Gaiman, and the death of Paul Fussell). http://wp.me/p1z90v-cT


----------



## bhealey

Writing On Fire


----------



## CathleenShaffer

My blog is about current news/events with my own personal spin. I have been writing it for about three years now. I don't usually write about writing but because 50 Shades has been in the news lately because of the banning of the book in Florida etc. I decided it was a good topic, primarily because of the banned aspect. http://newsy1blog.com


----------



## bnapier

New post up wherein I ask for opinions and thoughts on revised cover art:

http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/


----------



## LadaRay

Lots of great posts on this blog http://ladaray.wordpress.com/ Check it out!


----------



## Alan Petersen

I just posted my latest Scrivener Tutorial on using the "places" feature during research. I'll be posting several of these Scrivener video tips. Each video is less than five minutes long and the tutorial is showing the software in a real life example (writing my latest fiction book).

Latest blog post...

http://fictiveuniverse.com/video-tips/scrivener-tutorial-places


----------



## momilp

I got permission from an Australian artist to use the image of one of her amazing sculptures for the cover of my soon to be released novel. Quite happy about it 
http://monicalaporta.com/2012/05/24/the-muse/


----------



## ShaunaG

Flying my nerd flag and taking newbies to Ren Faire 

http://shaunasspot.blogspot.com/2012/05/ren-faire-2012.html


----------



## Joseph Rhea

Last week I finally updated my blog with a subject we can all relate to:

*Putting your work out there*
Being an author means having to be brave enough to put your writing out there for the world to read, and judge. The first part is what most of us strive for, while the second is what many first-time authors dread. [more...]


----------



## Ethan Jones

My blog tour continues with an interview on this great website:

http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.ca/2012/05/author-interview-ethan-jones.html

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I talk about GLBT characters in comics and elsewhere today.


----------



## AithneJarretta

When we blog about distractions...is that heightened procrastination? lol

This blog post is about distractions and book posters. Enjoy.

http://aithne-jarretta.blogspot.com/2012/05/artfully-distracted.html

~ Aithne


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks

I'm featuring Sean Campbell's "Dead On Demand" on my book blog today:
http://sunshinebookblog.blogspot.com


----------



## dalya

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/05/should-i-self-publish.html


----------



## Mel Comley

Just blogged about my latest release! http://melcomley.blogspot.fr/


----------



## RuthNestvold

I blogged a little the other day about a guest lecture I gave at the University of Stuttgart: 
http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/05/24/interview-guest-lecture-and-shadow-of-stone-publication-delay-sorry/


----------



## 13500

Please join me for Flash Fiction Fridays at Bibliophilic Blather.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/05/flash-fiction-fridays-meet-clara.html


----------



## 90daysnovel

Our Friday post is 'The Long Tail: What does it mean for the future of e-publishing?'

This is a critical look at whether Amazon does have a traditional long tail or not, how that applies with respect to digital distribution/ print on demand, and what the implications are for future sales (coupled with a brief look at how the long tail theory interacts with Amazon metrics - can algorithms replace world of mouth advertising?)

http://www.90daysnovel.com/2012/05/long-tail-what-does-it-mean-for-future.html


----------



## Tonya

Tips on how to market successfully with CONTENT MARKETING http://bit.ly/LM8Ay6


----------



## Heather Ross

Finally posted chapter 3 of my serialized novel. Hopefully, no one notices I'm not _exactly_ on schedule.

http://heatherross.net/words-in-color-chapter-3/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Enjoy an exclusive excerpt from my short story, *The Last Confession*, now available on Amazon.com: http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/05/25/exclusive-excerpt-from-the-last-confession/

If you like it, you can own the short story here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0084R021S

Happy Memorial Day to all my American readers.

Ethan


----------



## GWakeling

I may be completely the last person the bandwagon, but yesterday I discovered that the iPhone Kindle app offers an ideal solution for those who don't have an actual Kindle, Nook, Sony device etc. Many friends and acquaintance who have iPhones, but not Kindles, haven't been able to check out my novel. Now they can!

AND

Now I can start bankrupting myself by downloading ebooks here, there and everywhere!

*Two apps to solve the Kindle conundrum*: http://geoffreywakeling.com/2012/05/25/two-apps-to-solve-the-kindle-conundrum/


----------



## momilp

It's Friday again! Another Friday snippet from my latest wip 
http://monicalaporta.com/2012/05/25/friday-snippet-4/


----------



## soyfrank

I have posted on my blog recently --> http://frankmundo.wordpress.com/


----------



## dalya

I "upcycled" one of David's posts here (with his permission) to yaindie.com:

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/05/7-things-david-adams-learned-from-5.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

My latest white-collar crime blog is Credit Reporting Companies Need to Step Up, http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Cege Smith

I've opened the doors on a new blog site, the Paranormal Book Beat!

The inaugural author interview is with Larissa Hinton: http://www.paranormalbookbeat.com/paranormal-headliner-larissa-hinton/


----------



## Jason Varrone

I just announced the publication of my first two fantasy fiction e-books!

http://jasonvarrone.com/2012/05/25/loyal-and-dragons-vengeance-have-arrived/


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks

Joe Vasicek's "Genesis Earth" is featured on my blog today:
http://sunshinebookblog.blogspot.com


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Based on feedback I've received on an earlier blog post, I decided to offer my fellow authors an experienced hand when it comes to ebook formatting. I wrote about that in a new blog post, A One-Step Shortcut for eBook Formatting.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Today's free read, House of Immortal Pleasures!
http://www.katiesalidas.com/2012/05/free-fridayreads-house-of-immortal.html


----------



## Patty Jansen

The rant by Stacia Kane about self-published authors made me think of one aspect of self-publishing: should you change your book after uploading? What does a reader pay for when buying a book?

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/05/26/to-change-or-not-to-change-the-self-publishers-question/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Continuing with my non-fiction Saturdays, today Melissa Smith Abbott's fabulous cookbook, The Legacy of Three Melissas: A Quintessentially Cape Ann Cookbook


----------



## Ty Johnston

Without needing spoilers, my latest post delves into my goals for writing my latest novel, _100 Years of Blood_. Basically, I wanted a novel which made readers think for themselves, which didn't answer every little detail, didn't reveal all the mysteries, etc. Hopefully, a novel that left the reader with a sense of wonder.

http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/05/100-years-of-blood-novel-for-those-who.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

Enjoy an exclusive excerpt from my spy thriller novel *Arctic Wargame* on my blog at: http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/05/26/exclusive-excerpt-from-arctic-wargame/ The Prologue and Chapter One are available on Amazon.com.

Happy Memorial Day to all my American readers.

Ethan


----------



## Alberto Giuseppe

Not a post, but a link to an article on why each of us lives in their own world of flavor.
http://readingtheflavor.blogspot.it/


----------



## MGalloway

A post about Mars (and a little about writing):

[URL=http://michaelgalloway.blogspot.com/2012/05/i-see-red]http://michaelgalloway.blogspot.com/2012/05/i-see-red.html[/url]


----------



## Ashlynn_Monroe

Webs.com has been broken for 5 days all my stuff to put on pending post is in q don't use webs!


----------



## hs

My review of _Rot & Ruin_ by Jonathan Maberry - http://hswriting.blogspot.com/2012/05/book-review-rot-ruin-by-jonathan.html


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks

Today I'm featuring Marie Symeou's "Frozen In Time": http://sunshinebookblog.blogspot.com


----------



## momilp

I was a guest on LATripp's blog recently and it was quite fun writing the piece 
http://tripp-author.weebly.com/1/post/2012/05/the-priestno-not-the-movie.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted about misshelved books in brick and mortar bookstores.


----------



## RuthNestvold

I posted about sales success after being featured by our own Michael Gallagher on Ebooks for a Buck. 

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/05/26/great-promotional-opportunity-ebooks-for-a-buck/


----------



## J Dean

My entry is about stress and Memorial Day (not necessarily one related to the other)

http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2012/05/26/exhaustion-not-the-way-to-start-the-weekend/


----------



## seventhspell

Over on the blogs today two new posts
http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com  has guest author Allsion Merritt and a sample from her book The Treasure Hunter's Lady
and on [URL=http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot]http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com[/url] is a pre-release sample from The Seven Spell Saga book Six


----------



## Patty Jansen

I started a blog for self-pubbed books I've enjoyed

http://haskindlewillread.wordpress.com/


----------



## Zander Schloss

The hopes, dreams, and habits of summer vacation: http://toddrtystad.blogspot.com/2012/05/summer-vacation.html


----------



## PaulOBrien

Why traditional publishing doesn't matter to me. http://www.paulobrien.info/blog_section/blog_files/why_publishing_isnt_the_goal.html#.T8Jc-plYtUM


----------



## Cege Smith

I read a whole lot this past week, including books by two of our favorite KBers. 
http://www.cegesmith.com/2012/05/26/drowning-in-the-pool-of-tbrs/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blog about Mad Men, Star Trek and this year's Eurovision Song Contest, including Anke Engelke's sly political dig at the less than democratic host country.


----------



## 90daysnovel

A very quick one today (It's too nice to spend time writing up a longer post!). We've written our thoughts on the future of epublishing as an industry.
http://www.90daysnovel.com/2012/05/short-expose-on-future-of-e-publishing.html


----------



## Sharon Austin

I posted a list of upcoming Writers Conferences and Festivals.

http://sharonaustin.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Wrote a blog post with a quick look into the future of my serial.

I finished writing Black Sheep! This is what happens next!


----------



## Krista D. Ball

COLLABORATOR: web serial new chapter 4a out today! http://kristadball.com/2012/05/collaborator-chapter-4a/


----------



## Ethan Jones

I'm giving away a paperback ARC of Calico Joe by John Grisham and a paperback ARC of The Bourne Imperative by Eric Van Lustbader. Details on my blog: http://ethanjones.blog.com/giveaways/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks

Today I'm featuring Jason Brant's "Gehenna" on my blog:
http://sunshinebookblog.blogspot.com


----------



## Ryan Pollard

I recently started up a blog to put my poetry up, but we'll see where else this goes. There's two poems up now, but there are more queued up and ready to go up when I feel the time is right.

http://rumandsodomy.blogspot.com/


----------



## Feenix

Memorial Day Weekend!

A great time to update The Blog!

http://betrovia.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tonya

The many hats of self publishing! 
http://bit.ly/LLvZwA


----------



## Nadine

Sunsets and a Pretty Woman

http://happierthanabillionaire.com/


----------



## R. Doug

_Lest We Forget-No, It's Not National Barbecue Day_


----------



## Ethan Jones

My blog tour continues with an interview at Siefken Publications, another interview for author Ty Hutchinson blog and an excerpt from Arctic Wargame on Marie's blog.

Plus, enjoy my review of Deception, a great spy thriller by my friend Adrian Magson:

http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/05/28/blog-tour-update-and-my-review-of-deception/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## DonnaBurgess

Posted just this morning to discuss the results of my freebie weekend.

http://horrorgirldonna.wordpress.com/2012/05/28/riding-the-freebie-wave/


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

I had a car crash about two weeks ago and I posted about that.

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.co.nz/

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks

Today I featured Omar Pina Pena's "Memories"
http://sunshinebookblog.blogspot.com


----------



## Patty Jansen

New print cover!

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/05/28/like-before-but-only-better/


----------



## msfowle

I hope some of you enjoyed a long weekend 

I received this when I got back from visiting with family -> http://msfowle.wordpress.com/2012/05/29/the-very-inspiring-blogger-award/


----------



## Glen Krisch

I wrote a guest blog for Brian Keene in which I challenge him to self-publish.

http://www.briankeene.com/?p=11565


----------



## Liz Davis

I designed some bookmarks for my Book Reading in June and posted them: http://novel-moments.blogspot.com/2012/05/self-designed-bookmarks-for-promotion.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Mark Harril Saunders, author of Ministers of Fire, is on my blog today:

http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/05/29/10-questions-with-mark-harril-saunders/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blogged about the latest go-around in the endless genre versus literary fiction debate as well as my thoughts on the Cannes film festival and the BAFTA television awards.


----------



## Ryan Pollard

Rum and Sodomy: "EVERYTHING MUST BREAK" by Ryan Pollard


----------



## Cege Smith

I posted an interview with Jeremy Laszlo, author of the Blood and Brotherhood saga:

http://www.paranormalbookbeat.com/paranormal-headliner-jeremy-laszlo/


----------



## Feenix

Three cover ideas... less than two chapters from entering "beta" stage!

http://betrovia.blogspot.com/


----------



## Patty Jansen

Rule Zero of Self-publishing:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/05/29/rule-zero-of-self-publishing/

Warning: not everyone will like it.


----------



## Tonya

Five things a writer should and shouldn't do NOW! 
http://bit.ly/MXvlyn


----------



## scottmarlowe

I'm giving KDP Select another whirl, so I've made The Five Elements free for today (plan to expand based on results). Here's a quick post about it:

http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/The-Five-Elements-is-free-today.aspx


----------



## Grace Elliot

DEATHLY PALE - A Short History of Makeup.
Part Two.
What do Queen Elizabeth I and botox have in common?
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/deathly-pale-short-history-of-makeup.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

Today's stops on my blog tour are at Laurie's Interviews and Ty Johnston's blogs. Enjoy two special interviews, excerpts from Arctic Wargame and enter the contest to win a Kindle copy of this spy thriller.

Plus, enjoy my review of Bloodman, by Robert Pobi.

http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/05/30/todays-blog-stops-and-my-review-of-bloodman/

Ethan


----------



## Steve Vernon

A shot of something upcoming and teaseworthy...

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/05/30/coming-soon-canadian-creeps/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Are Heroes Obsolete?


----------



## Arthur Slade

My Post on how I write 1000 words a day...no matter what.

http://arthurslade.blogspot.com


----------



## RuthNestvold

I posted today about cracking 1,000 ebooks sales (yeah!):

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/05/30/cracking-1000-ebooks-sales-and-other-good-news/


----------



## dalya

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/05/are-you-for-real-making-your-ya-book.html


----------



## SadieSForsythe

A Review of Nadia Scrieva's Drowning Mermaids.

http://sadieforsythe.com/?p=1281


----------



## R. Doug

One of my popular movie reviews: The ThorIronHulkAmerica Extravaganza


----------



## Patty Jansen

I posted about what really drove me to self-publish: http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/05/31/why-no-response-was-the-deal-breaker-for-me/


----------



## msfowle

A 5-star review of The First Night (Book One) and an author interview -> http://msfowle.wordpress.com/2012/05/31/5-star-review-and-author-interview/

Thanks again, Paula!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Andre Jute launches his new book on my blog today: Guest Blog: "It's The Economy, Stupid" by André Jute


----------



## Ethan Jones

Hello everyone,

Please enjoy my interview with Robert Pobi, author of Bloodman:

http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/05/31/10-questions-with-robert-pobi/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## morantis

i use an auto-posting script, so about 37 seconds ago, lol


----------



## ShaunaG

I talk about writing with dyslexia, or at least the tip of the iceberg.

http://shaunasspot.blogspot.com/2012/05/writing-with-dyslexia.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted about indie publishing as the new pulp era at my publisher blog.


----------



## dalya

A post about Select, by Elle:

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/05/best-way-to-promote-your-ebook-kdp.html

(everybody playing the KBWC drinking game at home, take a drink!)


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks

Today I'm featuring "The Last Werewolf Hunter (The Complete Series)" by William Woodall on my blog:
http://sunshinebookblog.blogspot.com


----------



## Andre Jute

Kathleen Valentine said:


> Andre Jute launches his new book on my blog today: Guest Blog: "It's The Economy, Stupid" by André Jute


Thank you for letting me share your temple to literature, Kathleen. My little book took quite a lift from being in such exalted company! On its KB page is small library full of CoolMain books that are FREE or reduced in celebration of the launch of *IT'S THE ECONOMY STUPID a Rhodes Scholar Education in One Hour*. But, in any event, IT'S THE ECONOMY STUPID is only 99c because, as I explain on your blog, I want to put it into as many people's hands and heads as possible before they go vote.

I'm having fun performing my civic duty. I hope everyone else is too.


----------



## R. Doug

Next week I'm doing a multi-part pictorial blog on Portmeirion, Wales, so today I'm setting that up with a brief primer on the television show with which Pormeirion became synonymous back in the '60s:

The Prisoner


----------



## Ty Johnston

Interview with the author of _The Armpit of Evil_: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/06/joe-mirabello-author-and-artist.html

And yes, you read that title correctly.


----------



## Tonya

Tips to edit your own novel!
http://bit.ly/KhYMLL


----------



## ChrisWard

Here's me running my mouth about head-hopping and about taking/ignoring writing advice.

http://amillionmilesfromanywhere.blogspot.jp/2012/06/on-head-hopping-and-listening-to.html


----------



## msfowle

Seeking some advice on my book cover(s) -> http://msfowle.wordpress.com/2012/06/01/one-last-time-i-swear/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Please enjoy Chapter Three of my spy thriller novel Arctic Wargame:

http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/06/01/exclusive-excerpt-from-arctic-wargame-%E2%80%93-chapter-three/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## PaulOBrien

A different approach to character building. http://www.paulobrien.info/blog_section/blog_files/a_new_way_to_character_build.html#.T8jhO5lYtUM


----------



## 13500

Flash Fiction Fridays with an interesting take on "Jack and the Beanstalk" by Camille LaGuire. 
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/06/flash-fiction-fridays-childs-play.html


----------



## dalya

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/06/fundamentals-avoid-sinking-your-own.html

post by Lizzy Ford

Today, I'll discuss tips for three major no-nos and give you a couple of general recommendations for interacting online. You're now a public persona, like a celebrity, and the internet has a very long memory. Whatever you say now can come back around to bite you in the arse if/when you make it big. Or what you say online can be the last nail in your coffin. In either case, you're building an online reputation that'll follow you everywhere you go. Make it the reputation you want it to be.


----------



## momilp

It's Friday Snippets time again 
Can't believe 5 weeks have already passed since I started partecipating! http://monicalaporta.com/2012/06/01/friday-snippet-5/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

On my publisher blog I point out an article about the German fixed book price agreement and its history.

And on my personal blog, I write about the SF issue of the _New Yorker_ as well as about _Doctor Who_ and _Game of Thrones_.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I has been over a year since I embarked on this crazy experiment of self-publishing and it has been quite a ride! Somehow I neglected by poor friends without e-readers -- and believe me I have tried to convert them. I finally started bundling e-books for paperbacks and I wrote about it:

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2012/06/news-news-news.html


----------



## traceya

Where I was promoting new authors on my blog for quite some time I'm now pretty much back to talking about anything random that crosses my mind.
My latest post - http://traceyalley.weebly.com/my-blog.html was just a little post about how quickly the year is going and about how little work I've managed to get done lol.


----------



## Tonyshoey

I'm back posting on my blog after taking a month or so off it, never thought I'd miss it but I did. Strange how something that started off a chore became a real pleasure.

This post is about the misery of the poor and the trap of payday loans (it's a rather eclectic blog!)

http://anthonyschumacher.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/credit-where-no-credit-is-due.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Continuing with my non-fiction Saturday posts, today Lisa Maliga is my guest:The Joy of Melt and Pour Soap Crafting by Lisa Maliga


----------



## Ethan Jones

Hi everyone:

There's a great giveaway for a paperback copy of Arctic Wargame on Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/26403-arctic-wargame if you live in the States or Canada.

Three more days.

Enter now,

Ethan


----------



## Alberto Giuseppe

A video and two central Italian recipes (baked pasta with ragu, mozzarella and hard-boiled eggs; roasted chicken with potatoes and bell peppers) from an Abruzzesan. 
http://readingtheflavor.blogspot.it/2012/06/abruzzo-food-uncle-silvio.html


----------



## seventhspell

Try the many excerpts from romance authors on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com

A new chapter from soon to be released book up on http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com


----------



## LGOULD

I posted some reflections about Jeanne Darst's memoir, _Fiction Ruined My Family_, on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Zander Schloss

I posted about how to deal with negative book reviews: http://toddrtystad.blogspot.com/2012/06/making-everybody-happy.html


----------



## Nancy Fulda

Guest Post: Brant Williams on Hiring a Freelance Editor


----------



## scottmarlowe

*Getting Sucked In by Marketing Efforts*
http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/Getting-Sucked-In-by-Marketing-Efforts.aspx

In which I talk about stepping away from marketing.


----------



## dalya

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/06/what-you-should-know-about-book-blogs.html


----------



## JB Rowley

A short and sweet blog on the gift of story, including a link to the the most spectacular public library building I have ever seen.

The Most Precious Gift if All? http://jbthewriter.wordpress.com/2012/05/25/the-most-precious-gift-of-all/


----------



## Katie Salidas

Free Read - House of Immortal Pleasures - Part 2 
http://www.katiesalidas.com/2012/06/free-fridayreads-house-of-immortal.html


----------



## MadCityWriter

Just wrote a review of William Kent Krueger's mystery _Copper River_.

http://madcitywriter.blogspot.com


----------



## antares

New blog post. eBook Review: The Three Conjectures

Short review:  
Read the whole, bloody thing at http://thelogoftheantares.blogspot.com/2012/06/ebook-review-three-conjectures.html


----------



## seventhspell

Its #SampleSunday and on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com we have international best selling author Stacy Eaton as our guest. Read about Stacy and sample her books including her new release 'Whether I Live or Die'


----------



## Ethan Jones

News about the Arctic and the state of Canadian's military affairs in this region:

http://ethanjones.blog.com/arctic-intelligence/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## RuthNestvold

A bit about editing and the steps I took before I'll be releasing my next book:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/06/03/shadow-of-stone-editing-process-almost-complete/


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks

Today I'm featuring the political thriller "Tribe" by James Bruno:
http://sunshinebookblog.blogspot.com


----------



## Tiffany Towers

I've updated my blog with my latest collection. http://tiffanytowers1.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Tonya

My editor is giving GREAT advice and ONE free editorial service on my blog today! Stop on over 
http://bit.ly/M43Q


----------



## Simplewriter

I've launched my blog site which will chronicle my year long journey to success. It all starts with robotics.

Please check it out when you get a chance!

I'll need all the support I can get. 

Site url: myjourneyintosuccess.blogspot.com


----------



## msfowle

Today I talked about the paranormal and some of my experiences -> http://msfowle.wordpress.com/2012/06/04/i-want-to-believe/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Hi everyone:

Please enjoy my review of The Bourne Imperative by Eric Van Lustbader:

http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/06/04/my-review-of-bourne-imperative-by-eric-van-lustbader/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Susanne O

I wrote a post about my latest publishing adventure (I'm going with an indie publisher for my detective series).

http://susannefromsweden.wordpress.com/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about a bunch of old family photographs that my sister sent me: Who ARE These People


----------



## MegHarris

A post with pictures showing an old Kodak camera (c. 1912-1915) I found while digging around my dad's house today. I come from a long line of journalists and photographers, so this is a little piece of family history!

http://ellenfisherjournal.blogspot.com/2012/06/snapshot-of-past.html


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Just posted about my experience, to date, writing my first novel. Click below to go see it!

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2012/06/how-not-to-write-book.html


----------



## R. Doug

A pictorial blog on my stay in "The Village." (Fans of The Prisoner should get the reference). A couple of sample shots:


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

I kicked off my themed weekdays with a "Motivational Monday" post today. I'm hoping that buy having set themes for each weekday, it'll encourage me to use my blog more regularly and effectively, and that it'll make it less time-consuming for me.

http://nciacchella.blogspot.com/2012/06/motivational-mondays-are-pantries_04.html


----------



## Jason Varrone

I just posted about the finalized e-book cover for my upcoming novella.

http://jasonvarrone.com/2012/06/04/e-book-cover-for-my-upcoming-novella/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Special treat especially for the Latinos in the group, Tiki Tiki blog is running an excerpt of "la Chancleta" and I blogged about it here:

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2012/06/tiki-tiki-yeah-we-got-that.html


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks

Today I'm featuring "The Redemption Of Danny Harper" by James Hockings on my book blog:
http://sunshinebookblog.blogspot.com


----------



## msfowle

The Day Dreamer Award -> http://msfowle.wordpress.com/2012/06/05/day-dreamer-award/


----------



## jaim101

Afternoon everyone,

I tend to post to my blog every couple of days. I mainly use it as a tool to update people on my writing progress and my promotional efforts although occasionally I'll add something a bit more personal. For exampe when Levon Helm from The Band passed away recently I wrote about that because I am such a fan of their music.

I also have my blog linked to my Facebook account, as well as Goodreads and Network Blogs in an attempt to maximise my audience. Here's the link, any feedback welcome.

http://the24hourjazzcafe.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## bnapier

Swing by and see the mind-aching connections I make between Ferris Bueller's Day Off and Fight Club:

http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Hi everyone:

Please enjoy Chapter Four of Arctic Wargame, the coolest Canadian spy thriller of the summer:

http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/06/05/chapter-four-of-arctic-wargame/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I wrote a short blog post about Keiran, one of the narrators of Disturbed Fate(18+) and added an extract.

Disturbed Fate and extract


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I've been away at a writer's conference, so haven't been on Kindleboards much, but here's my blog about the conference. Fun at Bloody Words Conference 2012, http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks

Today I'm featuring "The Intruders" by Logan Rutherford:
http://sunshinebookblog.blogspot.com


----------



## Tonya

Tips on how to be a WELL WRITER! Keep your mind, body, and spirit healthy!
http://bit.ly/Khe5jB


----------



## StephenLivingston

New post about my free promotion for _The Wheel of Justice_ at http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## B.A. Spangler

New post on my blog today announcing free promo of *Superman's Cape*

http://writtenbybrian.com/blog-2/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Please enjoy my interview today with Jon Talton, author of Powers of Arrest: A Cincinnati Casebook, a murder mystery that came out on May 1:

http://ethanjones.blog.com/2012/06/06/10-questions-with-jon-talton/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

To go along with the release of my new Civil War short story set at Gettysburg, I posted about some family history from the Civil War that I recently discovered - with a photo of some great-great-great-great uncles who served in Berdan's Sharpshooters and were at Gettysburg themselves (something I didn't know while I was writing the story!):

http://www.thesecondsentence.blogspot.com/2012/06/family-history-from-gettysburg.html


----------



## SadieSForsythe

I highlighted four international book giveaways currently going on. http://sadieforsythe.com/?p=1341

@Jason Varrone - I'm pretty sure I picked up your Dragon's Vengence on Amazon the other day.


----------



## Grace Elliot

In the 17th century mouse-skin eyebrows were the height of fashion - sounds strange, until you think about it not being so very different from wearing fake eyelashes made of plastic!
For the full post please visit:
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/mouse-skin-eyebrows-short-history-of.html


----------



## PaulOBrien

Authors. Shut up about the Numbers! http://www.paulobrien.info/blog_section/blog_files/shut_up_about_the_numbers.html#.T8-buT5YtUM


----------



## Katie Salidas

Today, I am talking about vampires being more human than the humans around us. 
http://www.katiesalidas.com/2012/06/vampires-can-be-more-human-than-you.html


----------



## Jason Varrone

I just posted about a revision to my pricing structure. That's the last time I'm changing it!!!

http://jasonvarrone.com/2012/06/06/my-revised-e-book-pricing-structure/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Here's my latest white-collar crime blog. Protecting Your Business from Fraud, http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## R. Doug

Portmeirion-Part 2. With pictures, of course. Here's one of sixteen:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Love your photos of Portmeirion, R. Doug.

Yesterday I blogged about _Fifty Shades of Grey_ and my problem with the gender roles as portrayed in that book and today I blogged about gay characters in comic books and the false assumptions of the people who complain about that.


----------



## R. Doug

Thank you so very much, Cora.  And your blog is fun again today, as always.


----------



## William Meikle

I've been blogging again... about writing in other folks' worlds
http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## arodera

In the last post of my blog, I story an unforgettable experience for me. One of my self-published books was hired earlier this year by a major Spanish publishers and has been published few days ago.

http://vivenciasdeunescritornovel.blogspot.com.es/2012/06/cronica-de-una-presentacion-anunciada.html

Last week it was presented at the most important book fair in Spain, in Madrid, and then I signed copies in two stands during this event. Something very important and nearly impossible for a novel author in my country, and I've gotten through my success in Amazon.

In fact, other of my novels is now located in the No. 1 of general ranking on Amazon.es, though threatened by the phenomenon of Grey ...

Greetings.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Morgan Gallagher is my guest today in my Writers On Writing series: Writers on Writing: Morgan Gallagher on "Emily of New Moon"


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

williammeikle said:


> I've been blogging again... about writing in other folks' worlds
> http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


Sounds great. I do a similar thing on my DARK DEEDS blog. My series protagonist, NOPD homicide detective Frank Renzi rants about various things ... currently DIMWIT CRIMINALS http://darkdeeds.susanfleet.com/blog/renzirants.php


----------



## Guest

Posted today about the death of Ray Bradbury and how I first came across his work.


----------



## Simon Haynes

I put up a quick post with my new book cover. Very happy with it!

http://halspacejock.blogspot.com.au/

The post before that one explains how I'm embarking on writing my own computer game.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Yes, I did added to the post. Here's my blog: http://drdhillon.blogspot.com/ I will follow those who will follow me. Thanks.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks

I'm featuring the dystopian book "The Priest" by Monica La Porta on my book blog today:
http://sunshinebookblog.blogspot.com


----------



## dalya

http://dalyamoon.com/2012/06/07/im-changing-my-entire-everything-okay-just-one-book-title/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

A wave goodbye with gratitude to Ray Bradbury: http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2012/06/live-forever.html

Plus I link to an excerpt to the short "La Chancleta" at the Latina blog Tiki Tiki, http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2012/06/tiki-tiki-yeah-we-got-that.html


----------



## Ty Johnston

Interview with Anna Kyss, who has recently released her debut novel, _Wings of Shadow_: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/06/wings-of-shadow-first-novel-from-author.html


----------



## StephenLivingston

New post today at http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com about a review from the other side of the world 
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Tonya

TIPS TO A SUCCESSFUL BOOK RELEASE http://bit.ly/LD2TxH and how I got on Amazon's Movers and Shakers THREE times!


----------



## Patty Jansen

I continue my Image of the Day series with a drawing made in Photoshop

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/06/08/image-of-the-day-sees-the-light/


----------



## 13500

Kayla Bashe on Flash Fiction Fridays today.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/06/flash-fiction-fridays-childs-play_08.html


----------



## Louis Shalako

I post to my blog no more than twice a week. I try to keep it on topic and not go on too many political rants.

Here is an example of one of my blog posts. It's on the subject of Dense Prose.

http://shalakopublishing.blogspot.ca/2012/02/have-you-ever-heard-someone-absolutely.html


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

I returned to my time travel theme, this time looking at the tv series 7 Days and some of the issues / paradoxes it displayed.

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.co.nz/

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Cathy21

I have an excellent interview with CK Collins author of The Godling: A Novel of Masalay http://www.indie-bookworm.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/interview-with-ck-collins-author-of.html on my blog this week.

Best wishes, Cathy


----------



## CoraBuhlert

psychotick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I returned to my time travel theme, this time looking at the tv series 7 Days and some of the issues / paradoxes it displayed.
> 
> http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.co.nz/
> 
> Cheers, Greg.


Wow, I thought I was the only one who remembered that show.

Like half the blogosphere, I also blogged about Ray Bradbury yesterday.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

The first of my Food for Thought Fridays posts: a collection of links to interesting and funny stories/videos/whatever posted over the week.

http://nciacchella.blogspot.com/2012/06/food-for-thought-fridays-npr-hosts-are.html


----------



## J Dean

Another update on my cover art, as well as revealing something inadvertent that I plan to do with regard to my next novel! http://enterthevein.wordpress.com


----------



## R. Doug

Portmeirion-Part 3, with pictures, of course (here are a couple):


----------



## PaulOBrien

What do you listen to when you write. I need ideas! http://www.paulobrien.info/blog_section/blog_files/5202c25926bf99bc241a5696241f12c1-21.html#.T9KO-z5YtUM


----------



## Cege Smith

My newest Paranormal Headliner: Linda Poitevin, author of The Grigori Legacy.

http://www.paranormalbookbeat.com/paranormal-headliner-linda-poitevin/


----------



## momilp

Friday Snippet time again! Here is my contribution for this week 
http://monicalaporta.com/2012/06/08/friday-snippet-6/


----------



## Patty Jansen

An editor's view on why a lot of self-published work fails to hold my interest:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/06/09/holding-my-interest/


----------



## Katja

I have the amazing Heather Hildenbrand today at my blog talking about being indie. There's also a giveaway. 

http://indiecorner.net/2012/06/09/guest-post-giveaway-indie-heather-hildenbrand/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Continuing my non-fiction Saturday, my friend Ray Beimel wrote about The Great Sausage Cook-off of 1992 for which many recipes from my cookbook were used: The Great Sausage Cook-off of 1992 by Ray Beimel


----------



## FrankZubek

www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/ I pointed out a cool ( and massive)  anthology called The Weird  
I also have the complete list of stories there too
The list spans not only the last 100 years but the writers are from all over the world


----------



## Zander Schloss

"Peace, Dogs, and Spiritual Moments" (or, "Chihuahua Life Lessons")

http://toddrtystad.blogspot.com/2012/06/peace-dogs-and-spiritual-moments.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

Started a new blog today, replacing my old one. Here's the new link: http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about receiving one of the most fabulous reviews a writer could ask for: Humbled, Awed, Stunned and Grateful - A Review to Die For


----------



## PaulOBrien

5 Signs You Might be a Writer - http://www.paulobrien.info/blog_section/page3_files/five_signs_you_might_be_a_writer.html#.T9S-8eJYtUM


----------



## RuthNestvold

Wrote today about self-imposed deadlines and the tyranny of word counts:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/06/10/to-deadline-or-not-to-deadline-that-is-the-question/


----------



## Sakinah

UK versus the world! ( or why my novella is getting more attention in the UK )- http://bit.ly/Ktv2aC


----------



## seventhspell

Today for #SampleSunday on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com we have a special treat. Science Fiction author Alex Le Soum shares an excerpt from her Kolian Chronicles.
This series is full of action, mystery, suspense and an epic love story threaded through it. Come by read it and google+ it for Alex.


----------



## seventhspell

A NEW feature starts today on http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com
author features, and today's author is Alisa Jeruconoka with her block buster YA fantasy 'Unparallel Worlds'. See her trailer and read about the book.


----------



## msfowle

I've decided to share some of my crappy poetry -> http://msfowle.wordpress.com/2012/06/10/my-crappy-poetry-entry-1/


----------



## momilp

Fresh from the keyboard, some flash fiction  
http://monicalaporta.com/2012/06/10/the-waiting/


----------



## Patty Jansen

Another entry in my Image of the Day digital graphics series http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/06/10/image-of-the-day-finds-something-unexpected/


----------



## momilp

Just hit the publishing button for my second novel and I had to share.
A picture of the moment and a few words 
http://monicalaporta.com/2012/06/10/just-hit-the-button/


----------



## Tonya

KOBO is coming to play on the BIG PLAYGROUND! http://bit.ly/LMXYu4 #indieauthor #marketing #amwriting #amediting


----------



## Ty Johnston

Cathryn Grant brings menace to suburbia with stories, novels: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/06/cathryn-grant-brings-menace-to-suburbia.html

Thanks for the Q&A, Cathryn!


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of The Conviction by Robert Dugoni and an Arctic Wargame Giveaway are two news posts on my blog:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## momilp

Just published my second novel and I'm very happy  Had to share with the world, but I kept it simple!
http://monicalaporta.com/2012/06/11/pax-in-the-land-of-women/


----------



## msfowle

You want in? -> http://msfowle.wordpress.com/2012/06/11/new-the-first-sermo/


----------



## dalya

Get a life? or keep writing?

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/06/just-keep-writing.html


----------



## The Cheap Reader

I'm not exactly sure if this is the right place for this. If if isn't, I'm sorry!

I just released a new blog feature today: Chatting With... Chatting With is my new author interview feature. I'd love for any Young Adult or Middle Grade authors to stop by and answer the questionnaire to be featured on my blog.


----------



## R. Doug

An update on our excursion into solar energy production: Watt's Happenin' Two


----------



## Claire Ryan

Authors and the Cargo Cult of Social Media

You've been told you need to have Facebook and Twitter and whatever. Then you've been told you can do without them. Neither answer is absolutely right, and here's why.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

On my publisher blog, I examine the gender dynamics in my books in a follow-up to a post on my main blog.


----------



## Angela Ackerman

If you use the *Emotion Thesaurus Sample entries*, they've moved to their own page at The Bookshelf Muse. http://thebookshelfmuse.blogspot.ca/2012/06/emotion-thesaurus-sample-entries-are.html

Also, I have a guest post over at The Quintessential Questionable Query Experiment on *Zombies, Politics and the Role of the Writer*: http://theqqqe.blogspot.ca/2012/06/angela-ackerman-emotion-thesaurus-blog.html


----------



## Alan Petersen

I just posted a video on my fiction writing blog, about how to use YouTube for writing fiction during research. Specifically to help us craft accurate scenes of place we've never been to.

http://fictiveuniverse.com/videos/video-tips/youtube-research-for-fiction-writers


----------



## Tonya

NEVER underestimate the power of the reader! http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/2012/06/value-of-reader.html


----------



## Patty Jansen

Digital drawing for idiots: http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/06/12/idiots-guide-to-digital-drawing/

Some new character files on DeviantArt: http://pattyjansen.deviantart.com/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Please enjoy my post about my short story *Carved in Memory*, which is free today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/06/12/carved-in-memory-is-free-today/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about something strange I discovered thanks to Google Earth: A Mystery in Pennsylvania?


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My latest writing blog is Self-Publishing Debate Rages On, http://writetype.blogspot.com This is a shared blog and I posted on Sunday, so it should still be easy to find!

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Tonyshoey

I thought I'd try to tell you why I write, please feel free to explain why YOU write if you want!

http://anthonyschumacher.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/why-i-write.html


----------



## Guest

A blog post on the perils of too many tags in dialogue.


----------



## TJVitt

I wrote a book today. It's a silly book made mostly to cheer up my fiancee, who's been a little in the dumps lately.

You can read a bit about the book by clicking that link, then you can actually read and/or download the book itself for free!


----------



## MartinCrosbie

The day that sales and rankings and downloads became unimportant.

http://martincrosbie.com/the-things-that-matter/


----------



## traceya

I've determined to be more disciplined about posting to my blogs and have drawn up a schedule so I get everything done each week I need to do. I've got two blogs - a Christian blog about prophecy, interpreting the Bible and Christian living - http://traceyalley-whitehorse.blogspot.com.au/
And my marketing/chatting blog on my website - http://traceyalley.weebly.com/my-blog.html I've made up my mind to start blogging on both of them every week and tweeting about them as well. Anyone interested in following is more than welcome


----------



## Janeken

Always interesting read about life of british writer in Eastern Europe at http://robertbryndza.com/ Last post about new brilliantly funny book, which is written very uniquely through emails 'The Not So Secret Emails Of Coco Pinchard' and is getting translated into another two languages to be published! http://teambryndzabooks.com/


----------



## tsharp

My latest ramblings about the writing course I am attending. Only a couple of classes left, then I'll have to find something else to go on about...

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2012/06/12/creative-writing-course-week-23/


----------



## msfowle

Those pesky little lurking typos -> http://msfowle.wordpress.com/2012/06/13/fire-in-the-whole/


----------



## Ty Johnston

Interview today with author Alisa Jeruconoka: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/06/science-fantasy-mixed-in-alisa.html


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Black Sheep is updated, the new chapter is online.

Black Sheep, Part 3, Chapter 9


----------



## Ethan Jones

My new post about my short story Carved in Memory, a prequel to Arctic Wargame, which is still free today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/06/13/carved-in-memory-is-still-free-today/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blog about the planned new _Tomb Raider_ game and a grossly offensive interview given by one of the producers of the game.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I blogged about revamping my site *Ximerion*, and I put *the first 12 chapters of the first book in my Dark Tales series* online as a _*FREE*_ read.


----------



## R. Doug

The Wyler Aerial Tramway from which one can see two major cities, three states, and two countries.

With the obligatory photographs, by the way. Here are a couple of samples:


----------



## dalya

ya indie: http://www.yaindie.com/2012/06/presenting-at-real-local-bookstore.html


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

My series protagonist, NOPD detective Frank Renzi voices his opinion on ... Hysteria and Sex

A new movie just came out and it's causing quite a buzz. HYSTERIA features some frustrated Victorian women. Anytime you see "women" and "hysteria" in the same sentence, it has to be about sex. And when I talk about sex, I tend to be explicit, so consider yourself warned. Back in the 1880s a London physician, Dr. Joseph Mortimer Granville, invented the electric vibrator. Who knew? In Victorian England, it was okay for men to have orgasms, but women? Not so much.

In the 19th Century, scientists and doctors believed a woman's "affliction of the nervous system" stemmed from a disorder of the uterus, which they called "hysteria." So when people began to see upper-class women emerging from Dr. Granville's office flushed with excitement and joy, they started wondering what was going on in there. http://darkdeeds.susanfleet.com/blog/renzirants.php?entry_id=1339621938&title=hysteria-and-sex


----------



## dalya

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/06/how-to-write-novel-in-30-days-or-in-3.html


----------



## Feenix

What about all those drones?

http://betrovia.blogspot.com/


----------



## John A. A. Logan

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/epublishing-on-kubrick-model-by-john-a.html

From 2001: A SPACE ODYSSEY to A CLOCKWORK ORANGE

Epublishing on the Kubrick Model


----------



## DonnaBurgess

I posted a mini-review of *Prometheus* yesterday.

http://horrorgirldonna.wordpress.com/2012/06/13/prometheus-yes-thinking-required/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Two posts today: my interview with James Conway, author of The Last Trade and my note about the last free day of my short story *Carved in Memory *promotion:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/06/14/10-questions-with-james-conway/

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/06/14/last-free-day-of-carved-in-memory/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## StephenLivingston

Posted today about my free promo for "Recycling" at http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Millard

Cult is dead, so here's a thing about that, and noted midnight movie, The Room. The Enigma of Tommy Wiseau: http://franticplanet.wordpress.com/2012/06/13/the-enigma-of-tommy-wiseau/

This year's followup to The Beach Diaries is live too. Here's the latest entry, #6, with the first five of 2012 linked at the beginning:
http://franticplanet.wordpress.com/2012/06/11/the-beach-diaries-2012-6/


----------



## Angela Ackerman

*5 Techniques for Adding Subtext to your Story:* http://thebookshelfmuse.blogspot.ca/2012/06/5-techniques-for-adding-subtext-to-your.html


----------



## tsharp

Hot off the press - this week's blog about my latest writing course class;

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2012/06/14/creative-writing-course-week-24/


----------



## Andre Jute

An open letter to the romance writers Kathleen Valentine and Kiana Davenport


----------



## J Dean

A little humor regarding who I would use in case of a zombie apocalypse... http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/


----------



## Catana

It's the work that comes after writing the novel that's really hard -- and the part that counts most. http://writingcycle.wordpress.com/2012/06/14/writing-the-novel-is-the-easy-part/


----------



## balaspa

I wrote a post explaining why I decided to write my newest book "Sabotage: A Chronicle of the Chesterton Crash" about the first bombing of a commercial airliner in history.

Anyway you can read more about it here:
http://bryanwalaspa.com/?p=796


----------



## msfowle

5 Reasons We Keep Writing:

http://msfowle.wordpress.com/2012/06/14/5-reasons-we-keep-writing/


----------



## Katie Salidas

Today's topic - 5 common mistakes to avoid when self-publishing


----------



## traceya

Posted to my Christian blog today - http://traceyalley-whitehorse.blogspot.com.au/ About the Rapture and being 'left behind'. Will probably post on my website tomorrow or later tonight.


----------



## Sakinah

Been doodling characters from my series a bit this week when I probably should be writing. Meet Detective Diana Young & Have you seen this person?


----------



## Ethan Jones

Hi everyone:

Two posts today: my review of Powers of Arrests by Jon Talton

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/06/15/my-review-of-powers-of-arrests/

and the results of my free promotion of my short story Carved in Memory

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/06/15/carved-in-memory-promotion-results/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Tonya

Keep on making the sell after the initial release day!
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/2012/06/keep-numbers-coming-in-after-release.html


----------



## GWakeling

More posts over at my website: http://geoffreywakeling.com/

I officially announced the title for the sequel to Inside Evil. I gave a review of Hearth; Exile; a great debut novel by M. R. Jenks. AND, I talked about the need for starting a mailing list even at the very beginnings of self publishing 

Geoff


----------



## Ty Johnston

Interview with epic fantasy author Colin McComb: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/06/author-colin-mccombs-oathbreaker.html


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

Thoughts on dealing with the anxiety behind writing a second book. http://www.poptartmanifesto.com/2012/06/repeat-performance-anxiety.html


----------



## AmberC

A glimpse into our crazy.

http://metrodetroitdad.blogspot.com/2012/06/once-again-ive-got-to-preface-this-post.html


----------



## W.W.

I designed the cover for the next book in my Venture series. What do you think?

http://wordwrestlerwrites.wordpress.com/2012/06/15/cover-reveal-for-venture-unbroken/


----------



## Susanne O

Did you miss the British-American war?

http://susannefromsweden.wordpress.com/2012/06/09/you-say-tomayto-and-i-say-tomahto-colour-me-confuzed/

1000 views so far and nearly one hundred comments. Re blogged on the Passive Voice too. But please watch the video at the end of the comments, it's brilliant.


----------



## momilp

Seven weeks later, I'm still posting snippets from my wips 
http://monicalaporta.com/2012/06/15/friday-snippet-7/


----------



## R. Doug

It's Fun Foto Friday again, with pictures. Here are a couple:


----------



## Katie Salidas

Have you checked out today's Free Friday Read? Part 4 of House of Immortal Pleasures. 
http://www.katiesalidas.com/2012/06/free-fridayreads-house-of-immortal_15.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

A bilingual call for stories about beach going for my Latino readers that will result in a free e-book and one of the most delicious projects I have been involved with: http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2012/06/llamada-call-for-entries.html


----------



## Patty Jansen

I uploaded a bundle of images of artwork representing scenes or characters in my novels at DeviantArt: http://pattyjansen.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## msfowle

For writers _and _readers everywhere -> http://msfowle.wordpress.com/2012/06/15/exactly/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I brag about finally cracking the Spanish market on my publisher blog.


----------



## MonkeyScribe

In which I pontificate pointlessly about what makes a real writer.


----------



## Zander Schloss

"Get Busy Living" is about Stephen King, Bob Dylan, and Frank Darabont. http://toddrtystad.blogspot.com/2012/06/get-busy-living.html


----------



## momilp

Got my first French sale and I had to commemorate the moment! It feels great 
http://monicalaporta.com/2012/06/16/grazie-mille-merci-beaucoup/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Continuing with my non-fiction Saturdays, today's guest is Tinky Weisblat: The Pudding Hollow Cookbook by Tinky Weisblatt


----------



## Susan Alison

I've posted a verse from 'The Corgi Games' on my blog - with the accompanying pic - because - although I knew it wouldn't be huge - I was still surprised at how little of the actual book comes out on the sample... It's the Sledding one (doggerel).

http://montyandrosie.blogspot.co.uk/

This is the book that was originally going to be 'The OlympiCorgi Games' but due to copyright issues I couldn't use the word 'OlympiCorgi' - hmmmm....


----------



## emilyward

I posted about Ebook Publishers today and finding out if they're legit: http://wordsofeward.blogspot.com/2012/06/navigating-ebook-publishers.html


----------



## GWakeling

Indeed I have posted to my blog recently, in fact, I just did it mere minutes ago 

I've just updated my own blog with the first excerpt of the sequel to Inside Evil. Never thought about posting excerpts before, but I thought I'd try something new 

Feel free to check it out, and also peruse the rest of my blog: http://geoffreywakeling.com/2012/06/16/the-tower-of-souls-the-first-excerpt/


----------



## OJ Connell

Just wrote up a post about discipline, exercise and how utilizing strength has helped my writing. This post should be particularly relevant for any writers out there who feel they've gotten out of shape by sitting around and writing every day!  Check it out:

http://ojconnell1.blogspot.com/


----------



## dalya

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/06/identity-politics-can-you-write-what.html

Identity Politics. Can you write what you are not?

What's the fallout going to be?


----------



## R. M. Reed

My reaction to the movie "Prometheus" is here: http://www.barstowproductions.com/RobinMorris/
Don't read if you want to avoid spoilers or if you liked the movie.


----------



## MadCityWriter

Here's my interview with indie romance writer Dave Thome:

http://madcitywriter.blogspot.com/2012/06/romance-writer-dave-thome-talks.html


----------



## MadCityWriter

With Doug Lance's permission, I reposted his "Ten Things Indie Authors Can Do to Sell More Books" as a guest blog on my _Reflections of a MadCityScribbler_ blog.

http://madcityscribbler.blogspot.com/2012/06/how-to-sell-more-books.html


----------



## GWakeling

R. M. Reed said:


> My reaction to the movie "Prometheus" is here: http://www.barstowproductions.com/RobinMorris/
> Don't read if you want to avoid spoilers or if you liked the movie.


Did people like the movie?!  I thought everyone, like me, hated it. Except my partner that is, who loved it!


----------



## Feenix

Going Free.... Again!

http://betrovia.blogspot.com/


----------



## Simon Haynes

New post today on whether it's worth self-pubbing short fiction (as opposed to selling it to paying markets)

http://halspacejock.blogspot.com


----------



## PaulOBrien

My new blog about writing for a certain type of hardcore fan. Fear the Nerds http://www.paulobrien.info/index_files/fear_the_nerds.html#.T93NiOJYtUM


----------



## msfowle

Here's another haiku for you -> http://msfowle.wordpress.com/2012/06/17/my-crappy-poetry-entry-2/


----------



## seventhspell

This week for #SampleSunday I have guest YA fantasy author Katie Jennings with her Dryad Quartet. Katie has just released the last two books in the series; read about them, and view her gorgeous cover art on http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com


----------



## seventhspell

The blog http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com does it again with a delicious #SampleSunday romance excerpt from British author Elodie Parkes, and her soon to be published (July 1) book 'Millie Reinvented'. Different, sexy, I await publication


----------



## Guest

Actually a guest blog, "Here's to Horror," has been posted on Vampires 2.

They're wonderful people and if you write horror, you might want to check them out.

Here's my tribute to horror:

http://www.vampires2blog.com/


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I am revamping my blog. Bits and pieces are under construction, but it is now my plan to truly focus on what I'm doing and what I want to give to readers and blog visitors that might be interested in my subjects. I tend to use historical settings and engage in quite a bit of genealogy research about my family. My plan is to bring my interests together in a more coordinated effort.

So although I enjoyed having links to other authors and magazines and publishing sites, I have removed all of those. It's a different look and feel that I will continue to tweak in the next few months. Stop by and check it out. Feel free to let me know what you think.

Shelia

http://www.peelingcheek.wordpress.com


----------



## TJVitt

Happy Father's Day! Snippet from my newest novel, _The Wasted_.


----------



## Ryan Paige

I spent so much of my blog complaining about Williamson (Texas) County District Attorney John Bradley and his handling of the Michael Morton case that I don't know what to write about now that he's been drummed out of office by the voters.

I was going to start a whole series of posts about how my parents love my brothers more than they love me (they bought my youngest brother a house for him to live in while he goes to junior college. C'mon!), but instead I went with an embarrassing personal story that inspired an embarrassing incident for my protagonist in my novel _You'll Get Yours, Finkman!_

http://ryanpaige.com/?p=338


----------



## Tonya

EECK!! Blogging a waste of time and doesn't make you money?? A. . .THINK AGAIN!
http://bit.ly/NJHDL9


----------



## R. Doug

Today it's: Win Free eBook Copies of Decisions and The Globe


----------



## 13500

Editing for Grammarphobes today--Oxford commas

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/06/editing-for-grammarphobes-to-use-or-not.html


----------



## msfowle

The Lucky 7 Meme -> http://msfowle.wordpress.com/2012/06/18/the-lucky-7-meme/


----------



## Ty Johnston

Interview with horror author Edward Lorn on his new novel "Dastardly Bastard"

http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/06/horror-author-edward-lorn-on-his-new.html


----------



## lewaters

If any of you are considering a writer's workshop, check my post out:

http://laurenwaters.net/2012/06/18/ins-and-outs-of-workshopping/


----------



## Heather Hummel Author

I wrote a post yesterday after a Kindle Freebie Weekend...

How Did It Happen? Over 27,000 Copies of the Journals from the Heart Series Downloaded in 3 Days! 
http://heatherhummel.blogspot.com/2012/06/how-did-it-happen-over-25000-copies-of.html


----------



## BBGriffith

I wrote a post on why summertime kills your writing...

http://griffithpublishing.com/2012/06/summertime-kills-writing/


----------



## Cherise

MariaESchneider said:


> Well goodness. All I posted about was...what I had for breakfast! But then, you'll find that I post quite frequently about food...


My blog is about losing weight and keeping the weight off.

Every day, I post what I ate the day before, how much exercise I got, and if I lost weight, gained weight, or had a zero gain day.

That is the theme of the blog. In addition to that, I post whatever is on my mind. I posted a cool photo today. My blog is linked to my signature.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper

The story behind the story of _Golgotha_, my dystopian zombie short, and the title.

http://writersroadtrip.blogspot.com/2012/06/science-giveth-taketh-away-story-behind.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I give my 2 cents: Good Writing vs. Good Story-Telling?


----------



## Ethan Jones

Hi everyone:

I talk about my paperback copy giveaway of Arctic Wargame on Goodreads and other things on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/06/18/giveaway-on-goodreads/

Follow this blog and come back tomorrow for a great *surprise*.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## James Everington

Some of you may (or may not) be interested in my latest blog post: A Dream About Robert Aickman

Even I don't really understand where this one came from, or what it's about...

http://jameseverington.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/dream-about-robert-aickman.html
Logged


----------



## 41419

My first foreign language title has been released - the French version of Let's Get Digital. It was translated under a profit-sharing model, which I explain in today's post.


----------



## Millard

Even to my jaded mind, the ending of today's Beach Diaries -- already a pretty bleak one -- seemed particularly grotty in person.

http://franticplanet.wordpress.com/2012/06/18/the-beach-diaries-2012-7/


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

*A Secret Guide To Our Frozen World*

http://sunhimistwalker.com/2012/06/19/a-secret-guide-to-our-frozen-world/

Much of the world worries about global warming. Some people focus on preventing it, while others aim to discredit it. But 200 years from now, no one will know what it is.


----------



## Christine Murray

*Bloody Bawdy Villains*

http://mermaiden.ie/?p=2059

I'm talking about my love for the fictional bad guys


----------



## msfowle

Need a REALLY GOOD laugh? -> http://msfowle.wordpress.com/2012/06/19/828/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Hi everyone:

Two posts today: My short story *The Last Confession* is FREE today on Amazon, so please download and enjoy your copy:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/06/19/the-last-confession-is-free-today/

and my interview with* Ridley Pearson*, author of The Risk Agent, an excellent thriller coming out today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/06/19/my-interview-with-ridley-pearson/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## sarahdalton

Making the decision to self-publish:

http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/blog/


----------



## Cege Smith

Today, I interviewed fellow KBer Barrymore Tebbs on the Paranormal Book Beat. My favorite insight was his thoughts on the difference between gothic vs. paranormal fiction. Check it out!

http://www.paranormalbookbeat.com/paranormal-headliner-barrymore-tebbs-interview/


----------



## Damon J Courtney

Epic fantasy is... epic.

http://damonjcourtney.com/2012/06/19/fantasy/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

On my publisher blog, I'm bragging again, this time about breaking into the Italian market.


----------



## dalya

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/06/whats-hardest-part-of-writing.html

Writing is hard because it's like ... like watching someone stupid try to do something incredibly simple, like open a bag of chips. Only that person is you.


----------



## Tonya

Get out your wallet! It's writing contest season. . . .BUYER BEWARE!
http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/2012/06/tis-season-for-writing-contesthmm.html


----------



## R. Doug

Still trying to give away a couple of eBooks in Still Time to Win!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Stuart Heaslet's important book is featured on my blog today: Guest Blog by Stuart Heaslet: Right Care, Right Now - How to Be a Powerful Patient Advocate for a Loved One


----------



## msfowle

Come welcome author Jessie Cox to the blogging world!
--> http://msfowle.wordpress.com/2012/06/20/welcome-to-wordpress-author-jessie-cox/


----------



## Tony Rabig

Put up a post on Saturday.

Had intended to write a short essay on the passing of Ray Bradbury, but found myself doing a short story instead; putting it out in the Kindle store would have felt like charging for a friend's obituary, so I posted it to the blog. If you've a mind to, you can find it at http://tonyrabig.blogspot.com/.


----------



## Angela Ackerman

I'm guest posting at QueryTracker todayy--3 Emotion-related Myths about Villains! http://querytracker.blogspot.ca/2012/06/3-myths-about-villains.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

I blog about a great giveaway and my short story The Last Confession:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/06/20/the-last-confession-is-free-today-as-well/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Grace Elliot

Would You Break the Law?

Part 2 in my 'Smuggling' series poses the question: What would it take to make you break the law?

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/would-you-break-law-smuggling-2.html


----------



## msfowle

A new haiku -> http://msfowle.wordpress.com/2012/06/20/my-crappy-poetry-3/


----------



## dalya

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/06/lady-you-are-no-teenager-tips-for.html

Teen you wears fancy bras that show off the girls and might offer excitement during second-base sessions.

35-yr-old you wears a decade-old sports bra that used to be a color, you think.


----------



## ShaunaG

Just a quickie about releasing the third book in my YA series.

http://shaunasspot.blogspot.com/2012/06/water-goes-live.html


----------



## bltackett

Just started my blog. I admit I'm late to that particular bandwagon. Anyway, my 2nd post is all about sweet potato recipes.

http://bltackett.blogspot.com/2012/06/sweet-potato-recipes-ive-collected.html

Also though, I rarely ever write anything on it. I recently posted some high quality work to my Photography blog.

http://bltackettphotography.blogspot.com/2012/06/caution-high-quality-photo-edits.html


----------



## Michael Scott Miller

This time, I'm prepared for the answer to the question, "How long did it take to write your novel?"

Six days, nine hours, one minute

http://www.michaelscottmillerauthor.com/2/post/2012/06/six-days-nine-hours-one-minute.html


----------



## Nadine

Why my life in Costa Rica feels like one big block party.

http://www.happierthanabillionaire.com/2012/06/20/lifes-block-party/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

This week's white-collar crime blog is More Crime, More Arrests. http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp


----------



## R. Doug

Debra, nice blog. You might want to take a look at this blog: CrimeDime. You seem to share the same interests. I found it the other day when its author "liked" one of my blogs.


----------



## MadCityWriter

I did a tribute to my 95 year old father, veterans, and the V.A. hospital for Father's Day. It's getting a good number of hits!

"Heroes in My Eyes--Spending Father's Day in the V.A. Hospital"

http://madcitywriter.blogspot.com/2012/06/heroes-in-my-eyes-spending-fathers-day.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

In response to several conversations that seem to influence the final outcome, we've created a FB roup called *Food Porn Aficionado* and I blogged about it, http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2012/06/food-porn-aficionado.html


----------



## msfowle

10 Tips for Book Promotion -> http://msfowle.wordpress.com/2012/06/21/10-tips-for-book-promotion/


----------



## GWakeling

I posted the other day about finally biting the bullet and investing into a Goodreads campaign...let's see if it helps at all! 

Blog: http://geoffreywakeling.com/


----------



## Katja

Wrote the longest blog post in my blogging history about How to Find Free Kindle eBooks. Author's might want to take note of how to make your own free book more visible to your readers, even though it doesn't address authors directly.


----------



## Angela Ackerman

Author and Writing Guru Janice Hardy has taken over my blog, and so I've stolen hers! Read about how to add a smooth flow to your prose, and the KEY to Success (yes, there really is one!)


----------



## Cege Smith

I interviewed author Valerie Gillen. She's an Irish step dancer as well as an author! 

http://www.paranormalbookbeat.com/paranormal-headliner-valerie-gillen-interview/


----------



## bnapier

Posted a free very short story yesterday in honor of International Short Story Month. Enjoy!

http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/


----------



## Craig Halloran

I've been so busy writing and editing that I put blogging aside. I made a recent change, directing folks to my facebook page. I post my knick-knacks and comments there. I just can't get into blogging right now. I wish I could do it daily. I tried weekly but failed. So, in the meantime I decided to try something new with the facebook thing. At least that way I can get my thoughts and comments out there.

As for the direhard bloggers, I appreciate it. It's helpful and fun. I wish I had your devotion.

Here is what I do now. Short and sweet basically.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/THE-DARKSLAYER-REPORT-by-CRAIG/355471586536


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

I am back. Here's my Blog: http://sandyharper.blogspot.com/ Please follow me and I will follow you. Thanks


----------



## dalya

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/06/beta-readers-and-receiving-feedback-for.html

Beta readers! What are they good for?


----------



## Tonya

Tips to strengthen your writing and how mistakes help you learn. http://bit.ly/szHN6x


----------



## Patty Jansen

I posted a snippet of the novel I'm working on. It involves Indonesians, geckoes, cloned people, and very large explosions, in space.

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/06/22/attention-snippet-alert/


----------



## Cege Smith

Author Michele Drier just released the 3rd novel in her Kandesky Vampire Chronicles series. She guest posts on the blog today and shares a little bit more about her vampires and her inspiration for the series.

http://www.paranormalbookbeat.com/paranormal-headliner-michele-drier-guest-post/


----------



## PaulOBrien

My new blog about my observations on Twitter for the last three months. http://www.paulobrien.info/index_files/twitter_guide.html#.T-SGxStYtUM


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blog about the progress of the current WIP: The First Three "Secrets of Marienstadt" Stories....


----------



## Ethan Jones

Enjoy my 10 Questions with Michael Lawson, author of House Blood:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/06/22/10-questions-with-michael-lawson/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## 13500

KBer R. Doug Wicker today on Flash Fiction Fridays. 

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/06/flash-fiction-fridays-real-humdinger.html


----------



## R. Doug

Thanks, Karen.  I'll also give your blog a little push tonight when I get home.


----------



## dalya

MAKEOVER PARTY!

okay, just a makeover of a book cover and title:

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/06/book-makeover-how-loving-emily-became.html


----------



## nduncanwriter

This thread makes me wish I had more creative stuff to say more often on my blog. My most recent post was yesterday about a new cover reveal and a contest for 2 ARCs. http://nikkiduncan.com/blog/get-burned-or-live-wicked/


----------



## msfowle

Some more of my crappy poetry -> http://msfowle.wordpress.com/2012/06/23/my-crappy-poetry-entry-4/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Tammie Gibbs is my guest today for non-fiction Saturday! Two Books on Working with Balloons by Tammie Gibbs


----------



## Zander Schloss

I'm encouraging readers to pay attention to the important moments in life: http://toddrtystad.blogspot.com/2012/06/moments-that-matter.html


----------



## dalya

My really crappy drawing becomes slightly less crappy.

The level of crappyness is, of course, subjective!

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/06/book-covers-with-custom-illustrations.html


----------



## msfowle

Upcoming Ebook Giveaway! -> http://wp.me/p2k90c-eN


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Three more designs for the chapter pages of The Whiskey Bottle in the Wall: Three More Marienstadt Stories


----------



## MegHarris

Inspired by Harry Dewulf's blog about making Blogger sites look like websites, I posted about what has worked for me:

http://ellenfisherjournal.blogspot.com/2012/06/making-your-blog-look-like-website.html


----------



## seventhspell

Award winning author Renee Pawlish has an excerpt from her YA adventure The Emerald Quest for #SampleSunday on http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com be good to see you over there.


----------



## seventhspell

On The Ruthin Trilogy blog today's guest romance author is Regina Puckett with an excerpt from her book Waiting for Mary Elizabeth check it out on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## Andrew Cort

I post at least 3-4 times each week. Sometimes I have month-long topics, with guest posts, book reviews, etc. Right now, I'm heavily embarked on posting a series of 20 short-videos (4-5 min each) I'm creating on 'The Sacred Feminine: Women in the Bible'.

I must say, I'm getting a decently large readership, and have reached a google Page Rank of 3, but I'm very discouraged that all my efforts and all my readers have led to only a fraction of sales of my books. Lots of people say blogging is crucial, and I love doing it, but I sure wish I could figure out how to make it more useful in terms of people buying books. Any advice? (if you want to see it, it's a http://www.spirituality-and-religion.com )


----------



## EC Sheedy

I talked about restoring a '54 Chev and creativity. Yes, there is a link. 

http://penwarriors.com/


----------



## Tonya

Break the writing rules and RULE the writing WORLD!
http://bit.ly/MJXkQO


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

The topic today is: To Nook or not to Nook?

http://screenwritingtricks.com


----------



## Cege Smith

I am promoting KBers on two of my sites today.

Cate Dean takes over on the Paranormal Book Beat and gives us all some insight into her paranormal writing inspirations. http://www.paranormalbookbeat.com/paranormal-headliner-cate-dean-guest-post/

J.Y. Harris is in the spotlight on my author website sharing some insight into what she enjoys doing when she isn't writing, and about her current project. 
http://www.cegesmith.com/2012/06/24/cbs-spotlight-j-y-harris-interview/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about a giveaway for a paperback copy of Arctic Wargame I'm running on Goodreads:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/06/25/arctic-wargame-paperback-giveaway/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Ty Johnston

Interview with author Elizabeth Baxter: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/06/interview-with-author-elizabeth-baxter.html

Thanks Elizabeth!


----------



## cshenold

Today I posted about a lazy weekend and painting penquins in the snow. Join me at http://carol-carolsinkspot.blogspot.com


----------



## hs

How I choose what to read - http://hswriting.blogspot.com/2012/06/how-i-choose-what-to-read.html


----------



## dalya

just a quickie today: http://www.yaindie.com/2012/06/what-are-dragger-oners.html


----------



## R. Doug

Why I love Northern New Mexico-Part 1 . . . with pictures, of course, including:


----------



## Kali.Amanda

In the personal blog, today I examine one memory and illustrate why memoirs are sometimes peppered with fiction: http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2012/06/kiss-bittersweet.html


----------



## Tonya

Break the writing rules and RULE the writing WORLD!
http://bit.ly/MJXkQO


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - STRONG ARMS - HOW TO ATTRACT ATTENTION TO YOUR NEXT BOOK!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/06/26/strong-arms-how-to-attract-attention-to-your-next-book/


----------



## Cege Smith

KBer Rick Gualtieri talks about The Tome of Bill and his fascination with Transformers. 

http://www.paranormalbookbeat.com/paranormal-headliner-rick-gualtieri-interview/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about the Great Molasses Flood Disaster in 1919 when the North End of Boston was flooded with 2.3 million gallons of molasses. A storage tank burst and 21 people died in a sea of molasses: Sweet Surrender? This is downright astonishing....


----------



## dalya

the beast that is critique!

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/06/7-stages-of-receiving-critique.html


----------



## MindAttic

Note: Nothing on this blog is serious. 

http://carjohnsonrocks.wordpress.com/2012/06/22/my-personal-hero/


----------



## LGOULD

I posted some reflections on my favorite baseball team on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My latest entry on my shared writing blog is "Print Still Rules", http://writetype.blogspot.com I also put it on my Casey Holland transit security mysteries page today, in case you don't want to leave Kindleboards 

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blogged about how I ended up tuckerizing one of my students in my current WIP and about attending a poetry reading last night. As a bonus, there also are some photos of the venue where the poetry reading took place - a rather steampunky Victorian slaughterhouse turned cultural center.


----------



## xandy3

Two related posts...
Wednesday poetry: untitled (work in progress) http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2012/06/27/wednessday-poem-untitled-wip/
and...
Video Post: Case of the Ex http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2012/06/27/video-post/


----------



## sarahdalton

Today I had a bit of a rant about book snobs who criticise without really understanding how writing a novel works.

Plot versus Style and 50 Shades of Grey

http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/?p=112


----------



## Tonya

Go ahead! TAG AND LIKE books on AMAZON!
http://bit.ly/MALRk4


----------



## Grace Elliot

What links Thomas Hardy and a bucket? 
http://bit.ly/M3q1tL


----------



## Angela Ackerman

If you like short story collections, you can win a great Southern-flavored one at the blog today!

Also, Becca looks at 5 Simple (But Surprisingly Effective) Ways To Research Your Story


----------



## J Dean

Not directly related to writing, but my kids made their debut on YouTube! http://enterthevein.wordpress.com


----------



## Damon J Courtney

Length Matters

http://damonjcourtney.com/2012/06/27/length-matters/


----------



## R. Doug

Why I Love Northern New Mexico-Part 2

And here are today's sample photos:


----------



## Natasha Holme

I don't blog very often as I've been amazed at the time it takes. Even something as simple as my 51 quotes about diary-writing post took me days to research and compile.


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

Today on Screenwriting Tricks for Authors: *Using perfect words to create suspense (or anything else!)*

http://screenwritingtricks.com

==================================

For me, there are three issues going on here and they are symbiotically entwined: the visual, the emotional, and the thematic. The words only work if they are conveying ALL THREE.

What I really encourage everyone here to do is to start thinking like a production designer.

In film (and theater) every movie has a production designer: one artist (and these people are genius level, let me tell you) who is responsible, in consultation with the director and with the help of usually a whole army of production artists) for the entire look of the film - every color, costume, prop, set choice. A production designer designs the look, but with acute understanding of how the visual can convey an emotional and thematic impact.

With a book, guess who's the production designer?

You are.

(Whole article at http://screenwritingtricks.com)


----------



## EllieP

I have just started a blog http://elodieparkes.blogspot.co.uk/ I currently have samples of my soon to be released romance book up there and a what's in the pipeline page. Love to see you over there.


----------



## Cege Smith

An interview with author Rebekkah Ford on the blog today. She has a unique background with the paranormal that has influenced her writing. Please come visit! 

http://www.paranormalbookbeat.com/paranormal-headliner-rebekkah-ford-interview/


----------



## Tonya

# your way to more #readers http://bit.ly/OFRKCv #marketing #promoting #indieauthor #writertip #MyWANA


----------



## msfowle

My Last Crappy Poetry Entry of the Month --> http://wp.me/p2k90c-ge


----------



## J Dean

Added two more entries to the Vein omnibus: http://enterthevein.wordpress.com


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

I just posted ... first time in ages. My post is a bit self-congratulatory   but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## 13500

Flash Fiction Fridays with KB's own Margaret Lake today on Bibliophilic Blather.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/06/flash-fiction-fridays.html


----------



## momilp

Friday Snippet #8  http://monicalaporta.com/2012/06/29/friday-snippet-8/
and a little bit of photo manipulation, just because I felt like it  http://monicalaporta.com/2012/06/29/le-me-2-whiter-than-white/


----------



## emilyward

I posted a writing prompt to help write a short story in 36 minutes! http://wordsofeward.blogspot.com/2012/06/writing-prompt-36-minute-short-story.html


----------



## ctnihilo

As celebration for completeing the first week of a 1,000 words a day challenge I posted a quick flash fiction on the ol' blog. I try to update atleast twice a week with snippets and updates. ctnihilo.blogspot.com


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

I had an attack of Bell's Palsy about three weeks ago, so I decided to blog about that and the true weirdness of the condition.

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.co.nz/

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## MindAttic

Directional Rights - Moving Forward

http://carjohnsonrocks.wordpress.com/2012/06/27/directional-rights-moving-forward/


----------



## R. Doug

Last of this week's series Why I Love Northern New Mexico-Part 3

With pictures. Here's some samples:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announce my latest release, a fantasy story called _The Hidden Castle_.


----------



## Andre Jute

R. Doug said:


> Last of this week's series Why I Love Northern New Mexico-Part 3
> 
> With pictures. Here's some samples:


By golly, Doug, it is worth reading these pages just to see an expert handle a camera, and for the moment of relaxation and peace your photographs always bring. Thank you.


----------



## Andre Jute

What do they mean, these Popular Highlights


----------



## dalya

http://dalyamoon.com/2012/06/29/cover-reveal-part-2-of-my-re-branding-of-zan-and-swarm/

I finished my rebranding on 2 of my books and the new covers are up.

It's taking me longer to change everything, everywhere, than it did to even design the covers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What Andre said...




Steve Vernon said:


> My latest blog entry - STRONG ARMS - HOW TO ATTRACT ATTENTION TO YOUR NEXT BOOK!
> 
> http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/06/26/strong-arms-how-to-attract-attention-to-your-next-book/


----------



## Andre Jute

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What Andre said...




PS I love the quilt with the chair.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## MadCityWriter

Romance Writer Dave Thome Reflects on Self-Publishing at _Reflections of a MadCityScribbler_:

http://www.madcityscribbler.blogspot.com/2012/06/romance-writer-dave-thome-reflects-on.html


----------



## MegHarris

It takes so little to make a dog happy: http://ellenfisherjournal.blogspot.com/2012/06/heros-day-out.html


----------



## R. Doug

Thank you very much, Andre.  Very kind of you.


----------



## momilp

Posted a few pics of my beloved beagle, Nero  http://monicalaporta.com/2012/06/29/nero-the-beagle-who-would-do-anything-for-food/


----------



## msfowle

3 Free Books This Weekend! --> http://wp.me/p2k90c-gk


----------



## Irisdeorre

Hi

I have a guest author Jessica Frost on my blog today.

http://irisdeorre.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/welcome-jessica-frost.html


----------



## Arthur Slade

I did post about how much Guy Gavriel Kay's Fionavar Tapestry has meant to me throughout the years: http://arthurslade.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

My first ebook is now live, so I made a blogpost about it, about 24 hours late 

Magical Roads is LIVE!


----------



## RuthNestvold

Blog post about group promos and how they might be a great way for indies to promote, based on my experience with the Summer Solstice Free Fantasy promo:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/06/30/could-group-promos-be-the-wave-of-the-future-for-indies/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Over releasing a new story, I completely forgot to mention my appreciation post for the late Nora Ephron.


----------



## SadieSForsythe

A review of Bert Wolfingbarger's The Dirty Secret
http://sadieforsythe.com/?p=1529

Do you know your star ratings.
http://sadieforsythe.com/?p=1509


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Can writing make you afraid to read?

About self-doubt, second-guessing yourself, and the dangers of bleed-through from reading your own genre.


----------



## seventhspell

Over on http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com the guest author is Sherri Rabinowitz with her book Time Travel Inc. on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com we spotlight the latest book in the YA urban fantasy romance series The Seven Spell Saga.


----------



## Honey Layne

Posted an excerpt from my soon to be released erotic romance novelette, Artistic License.

http://www.honeylayne.com/excerpt-from-forthcoming-novelette-artistic-license/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I wrote up a list of the authors I know (that have informed me) that are participating in the Smashwords Summer/Winter sale.

Smashwords Summer/Winter Sale! Author list


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I posted my Sample Sunday a little late, but it is there for Book 28, the Centaur.

http://brendancarroll.wordpress.com/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Two posts - THE GREEN SLIME - http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/07/01/the-green-slime/

and

THE FIRST TATTERDEMON REVIEW - http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/06/30/the-first-tatterdemon-review/


----------



## MindAttic

Donny Dead - A Cautionary Tale for Children Everywhere

http://carjohnsonrocks.wordpress.com/2012/06/29/donny-dead-a-cautionary-tale-for-children-everywhere/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted a "Plant Some Trees, Get a Book" offer, to benefit the *Arbor Day Foundation*, valid throughout the month of July.


----------



## Guest

I posted an update for my IndieGoGo campaign and pictures of the 33x23 inch map that is one of the perks.

http://www.spbreit.com/2012/07/clash-of-eagles-campaign-update-map.html


----------



## Angela Ackerman

Maturity is up on the Character Trait Thesaurus!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Now that the Euro 2012 is over (Spain won BTW), I share two football poems on my blog.


----------



## traceya

Posted to my Goodreads blog about marriage - http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/4076601.Tracey_Alley/blog Another post on my website about my decision to become a fantasy author - http://traceyalley.weebly.com/my-blog.html plus my weekly post on Featured Authors - http://traceyalley.weebly.com/author-of-the-week.html. In addition, as I was feeling very 'bloggy' I also posted to my Christian blog about the true church - http://traceyalley-whitehorse.blogspot.com.au/

I'm really trying to blog more often, at the very least once a month to all three. It is hard sometimes as it does tend to cut into my writing schedule.


----------



## 41419

It’s official: the Authors Guild has lost the plot. In their (seemingly endless) quest to smear Amazon, they don’t care who they wheel out as an injured party. Spoiler alert: it’s PublishAmerica. Yep, you read that right.


----------



## Tonya

PAINLESS EDITING! Easy tips to help you make it to the end. http://bit.ly/KO4aAQ


----------



## msfowle

Results of my KDP Select Promotion --> http://wp.me/p2k90c-gG


----------



## Louis Shalako

Yes, I blog twice a week. While I don't have any set schedule, I try to pinch one out every weekend, and then sometime in the middle of the week. The most recent is called, 'The Law of Rapidly Diminishing Returns: Social Media.'

http://shalakopublishing.blogspot.ca/2012/06/law-of-rapidly-diminishing-returns.html

I've already got 930 words written for my next post, and that one's about why people read series. I'll post that Wednesday or so.


----------



## 13500

Some great blog topics today, huh?

Mine is no where nearly as hard-hitting as David Gaughran's or Louis. Oh well. I just wrote a quickie about my book talk at the Elmwood Park Library last Thursday.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/07/book-talk-at-ep-library.html


----------



## dalya

My post about my cover makeover has been popular today:

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/07/makeover-madness-changing-your-ebooks.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I came across a couple of interesting blogs this week, by people who are not Konrath or Dean Wesley Smith (I often quote those guys because they're insightful and provocative), about their ebook experiences. The piece on my shared blog is Lies and Strategies in Ebook World on http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Janet Michelson

I posted last weekend about all the self publishing books I read before I decided to self publish. My next blog will be about all the books I read and Netflix videos I watched when doing research for my books, which are not yet published.   I am making a step by step trail of crumbs for anyone who wants to give this a try and also for myself so I don't forget what I did! It's not ready to be seen or linked yet, probably not until the first book comes out.


----------



## R. Doug

In anticipation of July 4th fireworks, I reblogged an article I did last year on how to photograph them.

Some samples:


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Davis Bunn, author of Rare Earth, a great thriller that came out on July 1:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/07/03/10-questions-with-davis-bunn/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Feenix

What about those aerial drones? Here's part 2 of that blogpost!

http://betrovia.blogspot.com/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I celebrate my one year e-publishing anniversary with a coupon code for a free book.


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

Today on ScreenwritingTricks.com:* My E Publishing Decision.*

http://thedarksalon.blogspot.com/2012/07/my-e-publishing-decision.html

No news to most of you here, but maybe a few insights from a traditionally published perspective....


----------



## bnapier

Yes. A new blog post wherein I celebrate the release of Book 2 of my Everything Theory series by giving Book 1 away from FREE.

http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/


----------



## Angela Ackerman

Come help us celebrate a true Writing Hero: K.M. Weiland! She's brilliant, her blog is an excellent resource, and she is a great supporter of writers!

Want to know the 3 KEY Ingredients in a Scene for it to Succeed? Becca has the answers!


----------



## Cege Smith

Author Sarah Woodbury stops by the blog today and shares a kick-butt post on the goddesses of Celtic mythology.

http://www.paranormalbookbeat.com/paranormal-headliner-sarah-woodbury-guest-post/


----------



## PaulOBrien

My guest blog on writing.ie about being new and different

http://writing.ie/guest-blogs/crime-scene/entry/guest-blogs/paul-obrien-debut-crime-author-of-blood-red-turns-dollar-green.html


----------



## Andre Jute

My protege is up for a prize!
Vote for Dakota! Best Action/Adventure eFestival of Words Independent EBook Awards 
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2703

 ​


----------



## Kali.Amanda

We are doing Beach Week at Tiki Tiki blog with a Latina twist: 
http://tikitikiblog.com/pa-la-playa-puerto-rican-style/#axzz1zcXoh7Eu


----------



## emilyward

I posted some more writing prompts! Check out this instrumental music and write to the mood: http://wordsofeward.blogspot.com/2012/07/writing-prompt-music.html


----------



## Simon Haynes

New blog post up:

*The best way to publicise your work?*

Well, word of mouth, obviously. But apart from that, do you know what I've found is the most effective, the most sure-fire way to bring your writing to the attention of new readers?

http://halspacejock.blogspot.com.au/2012/07/best-way-to-publicise-your-work.html


----------



## Isa Ritchie

Writing Spiritual Fiction:
http://isaritchie.blogspot.com/2012/07/writing-spiritual-fiction.html


----------



## Patty Jansen

I'm doing another shameless review drive: http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/07/03/another-shameless-review-drive/


----------



## jemima_pett

I have a series of character interviews running all through the summer. Every Thursday a new one. Started last week with Princeling Fred and ends in September with Princeling George. Various heroes, villains and beloved characters in between!

http://jemimapett.wordpress.com/category/a-to-z-of-princelings/character-interviews-a-to-z-of-princelings/


----------



## Mel Comley

Drop by my blog and see my interview with best-selling thriller writer Melissa F Miller. http://melcomley.blogspot.com/2012/07/this-week-its-honour-and-privilege-to.html?spref=tw


----------



## Ty Johnston

Interview with fantasy author Darrin Drader: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/07/fantasy-author-darrin-draders-two-new.html#


----------



## Lanesy

'Bring The Hunger Games to The Olympics!?' Posted a few days ago. UK and Ireland readers will appreciate this most. Very funny!

http://lanesy15.tumblr.com/


----------



## msfowle

Let's talk Stephen King -> http://wp.me/s2k90c-1084


----------



## unkownwriter

Just trying to catch up on some of your posts--awesome work, you guys. And David--Publish America? Really? The mind is boggled. 

For myself, I posted about the passing of Andy Griffith yesterday. (Link in siggie.)


----------



## anne_holly

This week's Thursday Thurteen (TM):
13 Promo Plans with Flare

(A little tongue-in-cheek fun with the promo grind.)

http://anneholly.blogspot.ca/2012/07/thursday-thurteen-book-promo-outside.html


----------



## Tonya

Fall BACK in LOVE with your writing http://bit.ly/O6KjOQ


----------



## msfowle

Post-Promo Amazon Ranking --> http://wp.me/p2k90c-hw


----------



## Cege Smith

Today, author Stuart Jaffe discusses his perspective on the evolution of paranormal fiction.

http://www.paranormalbookbeat.com/paranormal-headliner-stuart-jaffe-guest-post/


----------



## Thomas Watson

Independence Day thought...

http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/2012/07/04/independence-day/


----------



## Herman

New book, new blog:

http://www.goldschrott.blogspot.com


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Meg Gardiner, author of Ransom River, an excellent thriller that came out today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/07/05/10-questions-with-meg-gardiner/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## ctnihilo

Just got done posting another quick short to my blog. It's hard writing shorts to post up because most of them suck me in and I just keep writing more!

ctnihilo.blogspot.com


----------



## Angela Ackerman

Want to Write a Bestseller? Change Your Mind!

My co-author Becca is at Dreamweaver's Cottage being interviewed about The Emotion Thesaurus and a few other things. Does she tell the world her plans for world domination? Come find out!


----------



## Tonya

Are you the GATEKEEPER holding your novel back from reaching readers?
http://bit.ly/Oda8N1


----------



## 13500

Flash Fiction Fridays with the awesome Karen Cantwell.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/07/flash-fiction-fridays-heat-is-on.html


----------



## 41419

The last two months have been my best to date, largely on the back of very strong paperback sales (they make up 25% of my income now). I've put together a post on why you should always do a print edition, whether you should use Expanded Distribution, and how to get your book into indie bookstores.

*Making Money From Paperbacks*


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Three New (To Me) Writers Worth Reading


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about an excellent Summer Reads Giveaway Hop, in case you're wondering what to read this summer:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/07/06/summer-reads-giveaway-hop/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## bnapier

In today's post, I call out three factors that I believe are ruining the horror genre. And I TRY not to sound too opinionated in doing so....

http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/


----------



## EllieP

Hot little book snippet to celebrate the release of my book on kindle today on http://elodieparkes.blogspot.com


----------



## R. Doug

Losing My Independence on Independence Day

With fireworks pictures, of course. Here are a couple:


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

"Surviving The Apocalypse When You're A Girl" http://sunhimistwalker.com/2012/07/06/surviving-the-apocalyse-when-youre-a-girl/

"Crappy futures don't reward the bold, beautiful and dumb."


----------



## CoraBuhlert

At my publisher blog, I write about spotting a Kindle at the Ingeborg Bachmann Prize readings, a German literary event, which is basically one big public and televised workshop and critique session.


----------



## MindAttic

You are the flea to my dog:

http://carjohnsonrocks.wordpress.com/2012/07/06/you-are-the-flea-to-my-dog/


----------



## msfowle

Moving on up --> http://wp.me/p2k90c-hH


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Afraid to take the plunge? Marketing to the Masses

http://8hourstoselfpublishingsuccess.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Another non-fiction Saturday post: Guest Blog: Using HCG to Fight Middle-Age Spread by Ann Chambers


----------



## GWakeling

I wrote today about the importance of utilising family and friends to spread the word of your book, especially if you're like me and aren't very good at blowing your own trumpet!

http://geoffreywakeling.com/


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I added my 2¢ about the latest defamatory article about independent e-publishing on my blog.


----------



## Angela Ackerman

5 Effective Ways To Market Your Book


----------



## Zander Schloss

I blogged about how to make the most of summer... Hot Summer Tip #1: Music
http://toddrtystad.blogspot.com/2012/07/hot-summer-tip-1.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

Two simple tricks for improving your writing productivity...
http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/07/07/stupid-writing-tricks/


----------



## NRWick

Hi everyone! This is my first time posting here, but it's also the first time I've written a blog post that I thought others would be interested in. It's the first part of a very short series I'm doing about cover art. In this one, I give a lot of information about how to work with cover artists, how to approach them, and how to make the project successful.

*Finding and Working With a Cover Artist*​
Enjoy!


----------



## Tonyshoey

I've written a post today explaining how I've not managed to sell a million ebooks, it is invaluable reading for those of you wishing to fail at e-publishing.

http://anthonyschumacher.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/how-to-sell-e-books-yeah-right.html


----------



## seventhspell

On http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com  guest author Karen Einsel shares a #SampleSunday excerpt and fun trailer from her romance novel The Good Doctor Grant.


----------



## seventhspell

Alan Skinner YA fantasy author is the guest on http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com and shares an excerpt from 'Brimstone' plus information about his other books.


----------



## EllieP

Guest author on the blog today and first up in my hot couples in fiction spot with the delicious vampire Drew and Elise http://elodieparkes.blogspot.com #SampleSunday


----------



## Tonya

Readers+Books+Writers=GOODREADS! How to use it to gain readers!
http://bit.ly/MUEqrT


----------



## msfowle

Show your support with a First Shirt! --> http://wp.me/p2k90c-i0


----------



## R. Doug

Movie Review time: Oh, What A Tangled Webb We Weave


----------



## 13500

What do Hawthorne and Thoreau have in common?
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/07/on-this-day-in.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

My 10 Questions with Andy Siegel, author of Suzy's Case, a legal thriller that came out today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/07/09/10-questions-with-andy-siegel/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Cege Smith

Author Shannon Esposito stops by the blog and talks about how she combined her love of pets and the paranormal in her novel, Karma's a Bitch.
http://www.paranormalbookbeat.com/paranormal-headliner-shannon-esposito-interview/


----------



## Angela Ackerman

5 Things A Writer Can Do to Evolve


----------



## Damon J Courtney

To Share Is Human

How much is too much when sharing details in a fantasy novel?

http://damonjcourtney.com/2012/07/09/to-share-is-human/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announce my latest release, a historical short story called _Under the Knout_, and share a bunch of interesting links.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My latest contribution to my shared writing blog is Real Connections (Or How to Stay Sane as a Writer) at http://writetype.blogspot.com


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Catherine Coulter is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/07/10/arctic-wargame-is-free-and-my-interview-with-catherine-coulter/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## jemima_pett

I've posted 2 out of the 11 character interviews scheduled for every Thursday during what we in the UK are laughingly calling a summer.
http://jemimapett.wordpress.com/2012/07/05/victor-on-love/


----------



## PaulOBrien

5 Mistakes made by new writers. http://www.paulobrien.info/


----------



## Kenton Crowther

I posted on how the digital revolution took me back to the old comic-reading days:

http://www.kentoncrowther.com/blog-crowthers-columns.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

A rumination on Sitting on the Porch


----------



## Louis Shalako

This is a blog post on why readers love a series. I try to write a post a couple of times a week.

http://shalakopublishing.blogspot.ca/2012/07/why-people-love-series.html


----------



## MGalloway

I learned something new about procrastination and writer's block the other day.

ePubs, Procrastination, and Metallic Ants


----------



## MindAttic

Some humorous fake children's poems.

http://carjohnsonrocks.wordpress.com/2012/07/10/my-poems-for-kids-just-made-parents-mad/


----------



## anne_holly

Discussion of my upcoming paperbacks, an announcement, and a confession/ramble about where I'm going - your general late night hodgepodge post.

http://anneholly.blogspot.ca/2012/07/theres-something-special-about.html


----------



## Grace Elliot

The inventiveness of 18th century smuggling.
'A Place of Safety- Smuggling #4'
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/place-of-safety-smuggling-4.html

enjoy!


----------



## Tonya

Tips to Master Goodreads http://bit.ly/LOkBPu


----------



## R. Doug

A little humor piece I facetiously titled: How to Sell a Million eBooks on Amazon and Barnes & Noble


----------



## msfowle

A Star Trek Poem --> http://wp.me/p2k90c-ii


----------



## tsharp

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2012/07/10/what-if/

Where I write about how changing minor elements of a storyline can totally change a novel. Also, some examples of what could have happened to 50 Shades of Grey, Lord of the Rings or Harry Potter had certain elements been tinkered with.


----------



## 13500

Editing for Grammarphobes summer quickie...
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/07/editing-for-grammarphobes-really.html


----------



## bnapier

On the blog, I share something pretty personal about a monumental trip I'll be taking:

http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/2012/07/10/these-real-horrors-and-the-hope-they-bring/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about 8000 downloads of Arctic Wargame so far:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/07/11/8000-dowloads-of-arctic-wargame/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I created a new page on my blog about my latest work, The Whiskey Bottle in the Wall: Secrets of Marienstadt


----------



## EllieP

On the blog today guest author Shiralyn Lee with her lesbian romance Pink Crush http://elodieparkes.blogspot.com


----------



## msfowle

Review of The First War (Book Three)


----------



## Ethan Jones

I blog about the last day of my promotion:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/07/12/todays-the-last-day/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

I'm blogging during the launch and Select free promo of my new thriller, _Huntress Moon,_ and explaining the value of Kindle Select: Tags, Bestseller Lists, the virtual co-op table, and more at: http://screenwritingtricks.com


----------



## StephenLivingston

I just posted about my KDP Select promotion on my blog:
http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Tonya

Use Tribber to expand your marketing in FIVE easy steps! 
http://bit.ly/Nl35oZ


----------



## 13500

Flash Fiction Friday with Kathy Handley.
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/07/flash-fiction-fridays-loss.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Here's my latest entry to my white-collar crime blog. Pet-Finding Fraud. Really? http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about the incredibly unique designs of Clare Higgins: Cape Ann Re-imaged from Clare Higginsl


----------



## sarahdalton

Cover reveal for my new book The Blemished today!

http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

Here is my newest blog about money personalities. Check it out and see which one fits you the best.

http://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/2710754-what-s-your-money-personality


----------



## dalya

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/07/why-this-little-author-doesnt-review.html


----------



## R. Doug

Today I blogged something to help get us through this record breaking summer (with pictures, of course): Fun Foto Friday-A Chilling Reminder And here's a few samples to help cool you off:


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about the final numbers from my three-day promotion of Arctic Wargame:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/07/13/12346-readers-downloaded-arctic-wargame/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## CoraBuhlert

At my publisher blog, I just wrote a post about The New Pulp Fiction.


----------



## msfowle

It's been a Busy Week --> http://wp.me/p2k90c-iD


----------



## Steve Vernon

Resistance is futile...

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/07/14/the-digital-revolution-is-coming-here/#comment-811

...you will be assimilated!


----------



## Alivia Anders

Most recent post details my first (and hopefully last) horrific moment with CreateSpace and their snafu with the books I ordered. I'd say it's slightly entertaining, but I'm not sure if that's accurate. Then again, it does mention unicorns, and those are always awesome to read about, right?!


----------



## deanfromaustralia

I have just released the teaser trailer for my forth coming novel at http://www.deanfromaustralia.com

My publisher and I are working towards a quarter 4 release (Sept/October most likely).


----------



## momilp

I can't sleep well, so I draw on my tablet 
Just a pic of my latest insomniac creation: http://monicalaporta.com/2012/07/15/breathe/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

ONE STRAIGHT LINE: WHERE JOHN CARTER OF MARS WENT WRONG.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/07/15/589/#


----------



## seventhspell

Over on The Seven Spell saga YA fantasy blog is a character interview with Tristan Dearing http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com


----------



## emilyward

Yes, today I posted the cover for my fantasy sequel! So excited to show it off! http://www.emilyannward.com/promising-hope-cover-synopsis-reveal


----------



## EllieP

On my blog today I am welcoming guest author Kristy Centeno with a #SampleSunday excerpt from her paranormal romance Call of the Wolf. Drop by and read this it's very entertaining. [URL=http://elodieparkes.blogspot]http://elodieparkes.blogspot.com[/url]


----------



## JeanneM

I just put up a sneak preview of "The Light Side" which is one of the chapters of my WIP Pet Psychic Diaries Two.
http://jeannemiller.blogspot.com/2012/07/sneak-preview-of-pet-psychic-diaries.html


----------



## sarahdalton

My thoughts on sending out ARCs and getting review responses:

http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/?p=123


----------



## Tonya

Them VS Them Romance Writers of America Vs Themselves 
http://bit.ly/MrnN4r


----------



## msfowle

Get your FREE copy of "How To Be A Writer in the E-Age... and Keep Your E-Sanity!" by Catherine Ryan Hyde and Anne R. Allen


----------



## dalya

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/07/why-book-bloggers-arent-accepting-your.html

Why Book Bloggers Aren't Accepting Your Book


----------



## PaulOBrien

I found a 70 year old poem from my grandmother. Heartbreaking. www.paulobrien.info


----------



## R. Doug

The figures on our first full month generating solar power:

http://rdougwicker.com/2012/07/16/solar-power-redux-the-june-figures/


----------



## MonkeyScribe

Write Like Hyde, Revise Like Jekyll.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I Have a brand new blog called _*Under the Wisteria Tree*_

first post went up yesterday

http://wisteria-tree.blogspot.com/

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I *blogged* about why I decided to upload directly to Kobo, instead of going through Smashwords.


----------



## Angela Ackerman

We've added to the Character Trait Thesaurus! Character Trait: Creative

Becca is guest posting & offering an excerpt of_ The Emotion Thesaurus: A Writer's Guide To Character Expression_. So, if you wanted to see some of the how-to content, have a look!

And on a similar vein, if you want to see what an Editor's take is on _The Emotion Thesaurus_ as a writing tool, go here!


----------



## Claire Ryan

The Business and the Art of Writing

Quick opinion article on the business side of things.


----------



## anne_holly

Somewhat pointless ramble about authorial honesty:

http://anneholly.blogspot.ca/2012/07/truth.html


----------



## RuthNestvold

Not my blog, but an interview with me went live today:

http://marshallpayne1.livejournal.com/168804.html

I really got a kick out of the comments.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I updated Black Sheep and Magical Roads is available on Kobo!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

On my publisher blog, I offer my take on the New Pulp Fiction debate once more and at my personal blog, I offer my opinions on the announcement that Diana Gabaldon's Outlander books shall be adapted for TV.


----------



## Jo Clendening

Finally getting back to the blog with Why NaNoWriMo Isn't Working For Me

http://joanneclendening.blogspot.ca/2012/07/why-nanowrimo-isnt-working-for-me.html


----------



## ruecole

I posted a bit about the differences between novels, novellas, and novelettes.

http://rachelelizabethcole.blogspot.ca/2012/07/novel-novella-novelette-what-heck.html

Rue


----------



## Patty Jansen

About the weirdest piece of fiction I've ever written:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/07/17/new-novella-now-out-looking-for-daddy/


----------



## HezBa

I've been neglecting my blogging for sometime now, but I getting back into it (and this time, I mean it!). I uploaded piece of flash fiction called. The Buried and The Forgotten.

http://tentowriter.blogspot.com.es/2012/07/the-buried-and-forgotten.html


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

I've been neglecting my blog as well, so I decided to create a post detailing (lack of) sales numbers ever since I uploaded my first novel.

http://www.jeroensteenbeeke.nl/self-publishing-adventure-far/


----------



## Tonya

Oops! Did you end up in my novel? Subconscious writing or not.
http://bit.ly/MjSwCc


----------



## Ryan Pollard

New poem on my blog called "THE LAST HOURS OF MONTY O'CONNOR" by Ryan Pollard.


----------



## Andre Jute

​


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about Arctic Wargame ranking in two European markets:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/07/18/thank-you-my-french-and-german-readers/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Grace Elliot

My latest blog post on a smuggling theme is now up: "Horse Play."
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/horse-play-smuggling-5.html

Enjoy!


----------



## R. Doug

Andre Jute said:


> ​


Good job, Andre.

As for my Wednesday blog, I introduced my Swiss-born wife to Roller Derby over the weekend. She'd never heard of it, let alone seen a bout.


----------



## Nadine

A great day at Opening Minds in Potrero, Costa Rica

http://www.happierthanabillionaire.com/


----------



## Senseidoji

I try to keep my blog updated at least once a week.

http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/


----------



## dalya

lots of comments on today's post:

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/07/lessons-from-book-expo-america-2012.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've just posted a new blog on the importance of keeping track of your writing.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/07/19/come-mister-tally-man-tally-me-bananas/

I've thrown in a little Ren and Stimpy for dessert!


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

Marketing = Madness: I'm comparing the old trad pub marketing madness to the new indie pub ways on http://ScreenwritingTricks.com

It's interesting to me that the more things change, the more they stay the same.

http://thedarksalon.blogspot.com/2012/07/madness-of-marketing.html


----------



## Jo Clendening

I found my old NaNo novel from 2005 and I'm excited to start to edit it. It is inspired by a Barenaked Ladies song.

http://joanneclendening.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about a great giveaway for your summer vacation reads:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/07/19/vacation-giveaway/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

My Infamous Chicken "Curry in a Hurry" recipe.

http://museunplugged.blogspot.com/2012/07/chicken-curry-in-hurry.html

Enjoy!


----------



## msfowle

*When I'm Not Writing --> http://wp.me/p2k90c-iV*


----------



## sarahdalton

I posted a tutorial on creating book trailers which might be useful to you. http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/?p=125


----------



## Jo Clendening

My Music playlist for writing NaNoWriMo

http://joanneclendening.blogspot.ca/2012/07/my-2005-nanowrimo-music-playlist.html


----------



## Tonya

Tips to get your writing flowing 
http://bit.ly/O2Kiyg


----------



## 13500

A great piece by Katrina Byrd today on Flash Fiction Fridays.

http://tinyurl.com/bndpt7l


----------



## EllieP

New post on my blog Hot couples in fiction Friday feature is up with guest author Vallory Vance sharing an excerpt and info about her hot couple from her book In the Moment 
http://elodieparkes.blogspot.com
Would love to see you over there.


----------



## R. Doug

Fun Foto Friday-Desert Flowers (with pictures, of course, and here are some samples):


----------



## Dana Taylor

Come over and see what's new at www.BookLuvinBabes.com


Dana Taylor


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I know...it's been awhile. But I finally added a blog post. http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com


----------



## Feenix

Be careful if you're flying over North Dakota!

http://betrovia.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

It's hard to feel sexy in a heat wave with inhuman humidity, but when the haze lifts you get sexy back in so many ways.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2012/07/shades-of-sexy-without-sex.html


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

Starting a blog series on writing a series at ScreenwritingTricks.com: http://thedarksalon.blogspot.com/2012/07/writing-series-part-1.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I wrote a sewing blog today. Haven't done that in awhile: My Latest Sewing Project: Crazy for Cozies


----------



## Andre Jute

Kathleen Valentine said:


> I wrote a sewing blog today. Haven't done that in awhile: My Latest Sewing Project: Crazy for Cozies


My mother made all my shirts until I went to college. No shirt I ever had after that, including the years when my shirts were made in Jermyn Street on the shareholders, ever came close again.


----------



## Andre Jute

So much for Twitter:

The 140 character limit on Twitter isn't a discipline that liberates precision, it's just a lowest common denominator of mindlessness. - Dakota Franklin


----------



## Andre Jute

*Get three books FREE from bestselling authors-until Monday*


----------



## Zander Schloss

I've posted recipe links from the House of Tystad kitchen: http://toddrtystad.blogspot.com/2012/07/hot-summer-tip-3.html

Favorite so far: Bacon-Wrapped Jalapeno Peppers


----------



## dalya

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/07/launching-your-book.html


----------



## Thomas Watson

http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/2012/07/21/just-go-with-it/


----------



## EllieP

On the blog today I welcome guest author contemporary romance author Amanda Bretz and for #SampleSunday an excerpt from her book 'Love in Greener pastures'. Love to see you over there to support Amanda. 
http://elodieparkes.blogspot.com


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

How to format your project KF8 proof. What is it and why do you need to?
And the follow up post: How to format your project KF8 proof. BEFORE publishing.


----------



## momilp

Playing around with Brushes for iPad and Paint.NET. Here're some of my drawings  http://monicalaporta.com/2012/07/22/draw-away-2/


----------



## seventhspell

Blog post today on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com is from guest author Britt Bury and her paranormal romance The Darkest Day and over on http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com is guest YA fantasy author Tiffany Berry and her novel Eternal Changes.


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

Talking about writing series on ScreenwritingTricks.com: http://thedarksalon.blogspot.com/2012/07/writing-series-part-1.html


----------



## Ruby Barnes

Here's my recent post on the experience of trying to get your self-published paperback onto a store's bookshelf.
http://rubybarnes.blogspot.ie/2012/07/look-into-my-eyes-look-into-my-eyes.html


----------



## Tonya

Don't be a POACHER! TIP on Writer Etiquette http://bit.ly/NrqOp8


----------



## ShaunaG

My third book is on its blog tour this week, starting today. So far, so good! These are always a little nerve wracking for me, but I woke up to two 5's and two 4 stars reviews thus far - not too shabby!

http://shaunasspot.blogspot.com/2012/07/water-tour.html


----------



## Patty Jansen

Not a blog post per se, but I've done a fair bit of 3D art this weekend (it rained, ok?) and posted it on my DeviantArt gallery. I'm having a bit of a *snerk* at people who tell me that they "hate that 3D stuff" and that it would never be suitable for book covers.

http://pattyjansen.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of The Accused by John Grisham:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/07/23/the-accused-by-john-grisham/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## momilp

Nothing better to do, I'm drawing  http://monicalaporta.com/2012/07/23/draw-away-3/


----------



## R. Doug

Weekend trip photos (and here's a sample or two)


----------



## JRTomlin

Just did:

The Department of Justice, Publishing and Amazon Eating the World


----------



## 39179

More grotesquerie...

http://andrewbiss.blogspot.com/


----------



## lewaters

Have you figured out your writing style?

http://laurenwaters.net/2012/07/23/on-writing-style/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

The Penn State fiasco eats at my insides for reasons I cannot articulate, and I have tried to stay cool about it. I do, however, feel compelled to add my two cents about Joe Paterno because I feel many are not getting the outrage and I need this out of my system. This one comes from the heart and it pains me to put into words. There is a story there but I can't shut down the emotion to write it coherently, so instead I rant...

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2012/07/the-ugly-truth.html


----------



## dalya

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/07/chick-lit-doesnt-have-to-suck.html post by me.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Here's my Blog: http://sandyharper.blogspot.com/ Please follow me and I will follow you. Thanks.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Going dark: http://kristadball.com/2012/07/going-dark/


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

After my earlier post about (lack of) sales numbers I asked for a cover critique, which resulted in me commissioning new ones.

I summarized it in a blog post: http://www.jeroensteenbeeke.nl/cover-incoming/


----------



## momilp

Should be writing, instead I'm still drawing  http://monicalaporta.com/2012/07/23/draw-away-4/


----------



## msfowle

Upta Camp and My WIP --> http://wp.me/p2k90c-jt


----------



## Steve Vernon

I am the great clown Pagliaci...

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/07/24/new-experiences/


----------



## tsharp

I wrote about the joy of seeing big-name writers alongside your book in the 'Customers Who Bought This Item Also Bought' list on Amazon;

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2012/07/23/customers-who-bought-this-item-also-bought/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Hi everyone:

My post about my promotion and its results:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/07/24/my-promotion-and-its-results/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## dwallacefleming

Yesterday, I posted my first round-up type post, titled: Ten Great Writers on Fiction Writing

Most of these links are quick things that people can potentially read while browsing online.

http://davidwallacefleming.com/2012/07/24/ten-great-writers-on-fiction-writing/​


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My two most recent blogs are my shared writing blog, Ebook Freebie and More Interesting Stats, http://writetype.blogspot.com, and my white-collar crime blog, The Great Tide Detergent Caper, at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Feenix

The Blog has been updated! A review of Resistance!

http://betrovia.blogspot.com/


----------



## Simon Haynes

Brand new post on writing, earning money, increasing sales and finishing off more novels:

http://halspacejock.blogspot.com.au/2012/07/keep-writing.html


----------



## Tonya

Tips to Guest Blogging
http://bit.ly/NtWLNv


----------



## J Dean

On Psychological Horror: http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2012/07/25/my-thoughts-about-psychological-horror/


----------



## R. Doug

The Dark Knight Trips, Falls, and Can't Get Up (Movie Review)


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about the release date of my new thriller:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/07/25/tripolis-target-release-date-october-9/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Guest

Posted the opening flash fiction piece  that will introduce the _Post-Apocylptic Blues_ Setting Sourcebook. It's a bit of filler fiction designed to set the mood for the roleplaying game.


----------



## Grace Elliot

To celebrate the arrival of the London 2012 Olympics here is the first in a short series of posts about London trivia - this week - pavements!
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/london-trivia-1-pavements.html


----------



## Hans Cummings

Today I asked parents whether or not a scene from my upcoming YA novel was too racy. You can read it here.]http://vffpublishing.com/2012/07/25/zack-jackson-too-racy-for-ya/]here.

Feel free to weigh in. The scene I posted isn't nearly as racy as what I was hearing from my friends at that age, but I know some parents can have blinders on when it comes to things their kids might be hearing at school.


----------



## arodera

Hi, guys!!

In my last post I talked about "Game of identities" (Spanish edition): a thriller of intrigue, action and adventure just released on Amazon.

http://vivenciasdeunescritornovel.blogspot.com.es/2012/07/juego-de-identidades_17.html

Thanks and best regards.


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

I just posted a blurb and a new book cover for the book I'm currently writing - a fantasy called Days of Light and Shadow.

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.co.nz/

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted a pretty photo of a sunrise yesterday.


----------



## IsabellaAmaris

My post today on reading the music video for "Princess of China' by Coldplay (feat Rihanna) . . .

http://isabellaamaris.blogspot.com/2012/07/a-reading-of-music-video-for-princess.html


----------



## Writerly Writer

Here's my blog on my progress from a non-published author (have not yet self published, or been picked up by a publisher... well maybe, but not in the sense that will get my books sold) 

http://kjcolt.wordpress.com/2012/07/26/furious-typer/


----------



## HezBa

"Can a writer still enjoy reading?"

I thought it would be an interesting question to address since it's something that I myself have been thinking about.
tentowriter.blogspot.com


----------



## Ethan Jones

Hi everyone:

My post about my giveaway of advance reader copies of Tripoli's Target:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/07/26/advance-reader-copies-of-tripolis-target/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## momilp

2 old drawings and a make-over of some sort  http://monicalaporta.com/2012/07/26/draw-away-5/


----------



## Becca Mills

I posted about the myth of "good" writing:

http://the-active-voice.com/2012/07/25/theres-no-such-thing-as-good-writing/


----------



## Andre Jute

Lisa Penington, an editor at Andre's Editorial Menagerie, took a break in Italy to recharge her batteries.

THREE DAYS IN TUSCANY


----------



## EllieP

Competition to win a copy of _Millie Reinvented_ for Kindle gifted from Amazon on my blog http://elodieparkes.blogspot.co.uk/p/competition-page_26.html


----------



## dalya

By our new contributor, Cate Dean:

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/07/a-childhood-dream-reimagined.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Four Five-Stars in Six Days! Thank you!


----------



## Tonya

Make Your Guest Blog ROCK! http://bit.ly/P5L0qY


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Posted a few Youtube links for songs I find inspiring.

http://www.jeroensteenbeeke.nl/musical-inspiration-part-2/


----------



## John A. A. Logan

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/return-of-mighty-atom-by-john-a-logan.html

The Return of the Mighty Atom


----------



## EllieP

Woohoo, and it's _Hot Couples in Fiction Friday_ on my blog with an excerpt from guest author Amelia James's book _Tell Me You Want Me_
Try to bring cold water with you when you visit. http://elodieparkes.blogspot.com


----------



## Vukovina

On why your text editor is the best software for plotting your novel:
http://vukovina.wordpress.com/2012/07/26/the-best-novel-writing-software/

On _No Time for Love_, a screwball comedy from 1943:
http://vukovina.wordpress.com/2012/07/27/no-time-for-love-1943/


----------



## PaulOBrien

What's the one ingredient that every writer needs in their story? Let's Aaron Sorkin help: http://bit.ly/OrjiJ7


----------



## 56139

*Friday Productivity Check*

I'm keeping track from now on...how about you guys? What did you get done this week?

http://jahuss.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Kidnapped! A Tale of Intrigue and Dinner.


----------



## momilp

Prolific day for a friday snippet http://monicalaporta.com/2012/07/27/friday-snippet-11/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Why I Love Dave Robicheaux


----------



## Eric Timar

Testing how serious they are about those rings . . .

http://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/


----------



## Andre Jute

I hated to love this book about Millennium!​
"I just finished the ebook-version of André Jute's Stieg Larsson: Man, Myth & Mistress and if you only read one book about the Millennium-series, I strongly recommend this. Not because it worships Larsson in all his glory, but quite the opposite: It is probably the single most critical book I've ever read about Larsson, Millennium, Salander and the whole hoola-baloola around the phenomenon that Millennium has become. But it is so d*mn informative and entertaining, so give yourself permission. Hey, it's only three bucks!"

- Webmaster Christopher Marcus of Stieg Larsson fan site sallysfriends

- See his full review *"Hate it or love it - but do read it"*


----------



## Nick Steckel

http://www.nicksteckel.com/2012/07/some-comic-relief.html

Just a break from the usual depressing blathering in my blog. It has nothing to do with my novels but is much cuter to read.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blogged about my thoughts about the Olympic opening ceremony, at least the part that I actually managed to watch.


----------



## R. Doug

Today was the day that my blog went over 50,000 views.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

We took one of those dance party cruises around Manhattan and had a blast!

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2012/07/tropicana-friday-on-hudson.html


----------



## seventhspell

Two blogs and two posts today
On http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com I host Tracey Alley, YA fantasy author of The Witchcraft Wars series and on
http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com I host romance author Amanda Bretz. Love to see you on both blogs.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I wrote a post about the projects I'm working on and what people might be able to expect in the next 6 months.


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

On Screenwriting Tricks for Authors - a report on the Romance Writers of America National Conference in Anaheim - and why every author should consider joining RWA: http://thedarksalon.blogspot.com/2012/07/romance-writers-of-america-national.html


----------



## EllieP

On my blog today a sample Sunday preview of the romance/mystery 'Two of Them' http://elodieparkes.blogspot.com please be aware before you visit it does contain adult material.


----------



## EC Sheedy

I just came back from two weeks in Ireland and Scotland. Had a discovery--for me, anyway--that there are such wonderful things as Writers' Museums.  I blogged about here:

http://penwarriors.com/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

A Fantastic Review from Novelist Kiana Davenport for "The Whiskey Bottle in the Wall"


----------



## Simon Haynes

My current post, in which I invent LoMoWriMo


----------



## jemima_pett

Had the launch of The Princelings and the Lost City http://jemimapettauthor.wordpress.com/2012/07/29/the-princelings-and-the-lost-city-on-amazon/ (book 3 in the trilogy) and another Character Interview (every Thursday through summer) this time with Professor Saku, Hattan's mad scientist... http://jemimapett.wordpress.com/2012/07/26/saku-the-professor-reveals-his-past/


----------



## tsharp

Another big writer spotted in my 'Customers Also Bought...' list on Amazon -

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2012/07/29/customers-who-bought-this-item-also-bought-2/


----------



## Tonya

Catch the eye of your readers! Book Covers Matters! http://bit.ly/PaVS7B


----------



## sarahdalton

Today I blogged a sneak peek into an anthology I'm part of. It's an absolutely beautiful book featuring local artists and writers from Sheffield. Check it out!

http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/?p=133


----------



## Judi Coltman

In which I lament my first colonoscopy http://www.jcoltman.blogspot.com


----------



## msfowle

Crappy Poetry: Entry #8 -> http://wp.me/p2k90c-jO


----------



## Audrey Finch

Just have, actually. Have a look. 
http://www.audreyfinch.com/audreys-blog.html


----------



## momilp

Photo manipulating away  http://monicalaporta.com/2012/07/30/before-and-after-2/


----------



## 13500

Discussing Emily Bronte on her birthday.
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/07/happy-birthday-emily-bronte.html

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## Cege Smith

Tim the Pixie, from Elle Casey's War of the Fae series, is interviewed on the blog today. He talks about pixie dust, pixie sticks, and a rather interesting habit that readers have really noticed. 

http://www.paranormalbookbeat.com/paranormal-headliner-tim-the-pixie-and-elle-casey/


----------



## R. Doug

A few photos from today's Santa Fe blog:


----------



## Ethan Jones

Two posts today: My interview with Andrew Kaplan, author of Scorpion Winter:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/07/31/10-questions-with-andrew-kaplan/

and my note about The Last Confession FREE days:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/07/31/the-last-confession-is-free/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My latest shared writing blog is The Winning Combination of Publishing and the Olympics, http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Story #1: Peeper Baumgratz and the Sister's Snowplow


----------



## Nick Steckel

This speaks for itself:










More slithery fun here:

http://www.nicksteckel.com/2012/07/speaking-of-samuel-l-jackson.html


----------



## Tonya

Put the FIRE into your book MARKETING!! Tips on how to interact effectively with your readers!
http://bit.ly/Mbat24


----------



## 13500

Mourning Maeve Binchy 

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/08/mourning-maeve.html


----------



## Eric Timar

Nothing an 8-year-old boy loves more than cursive writing . . .

http://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/2012/06/21/learning-cursive-through-bribery/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Two posts today:

My interview with Jeremy Robinson, author of The Last Hunter - Lament (Book 4 of the Antarktos Saga):

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/08/01/10-questions-with-jeremy-robinson/

and my note about The Last Confession still free today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/08/01/the-last-confession-is-still-free/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Angela Ackerman

Showing Emotion In Dialogue-heavy Scenes (especially when your characters are trying to hide their feelings!)


----------



## Mel Comley

I came out on my blog.  

http://melcomley.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My latest white-collar crime blog is Danger in Seeking Olympic News Online. There are a lot of bogus sites popping up enticing people to obtain the latest Olympic news. The problem is they're downloading malware into your computer if you click on photos or videos! You can read about it at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks
Debra


----------



## LarryKahn

Many regular folks have misconceptions about the BDSM lifestyle, including me before I dove deeply into the topic to research King of Paine. Just how far did I go to make sure my suspense novel was authentic? My latest blog post tells all.

http://larrykahn.com/2012/08/researching-the-psychology-of-bdsm/


----------



## bltackett

More like a rant, but hey it is new.

http://bltackett.blogspot.com/2012/08/a-day-in-life-of-average-american-aka.html


----------



## R. Doug

Today's photoblog: The Road to Taos

Sample photos:


----------



## ruecole

I blogged about titling:

http://rachelelizabethcole.blogspot.ca/2012/08/name-that-short-story-collection.html

Rue


----------



## Kali.Amanda

In the ongoing experiment where I try to publish in a variety of genres, I blog about the new entry in the catalogue a steampunk-inspired fantasy:

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2012/08/a-new-fantasy.html


----------



## Patty Jansen

About rejectomancy

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/08/02/rejectomancy-dont-feed-the-beast/


----------



## dalya

This is a post by me, about how I create my covers and concepts before I write the novel. (This is a new thing I've been doing for the last few books.)

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/08/how-to-hire-ghost-writer-confessions-of.html


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

Some thoughts on writing YA from the workshop I taught at last week's Romance Writers of America National Conference.

Writing YA: Themes. http://www.screenwritingtricks.com/2012/07/writing-ya-themes.html


----------



## Mel Comley

I interviewed bestselling thriller writer Claude Bouchard on my blog today.

http://melcomley.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Andre Jute

"Ratshit" - a really good reason for novelists to give dialect a miss


----------



## 39179

Yes...about my upcoming new audiobook...

http://andrewbiss.blogspot.com/


----------



## anne_holly

My rather disjointed thoughts on piracy and lending sites:

http://anneholly.blogspot.ca/2012/08/my-opinions-on-lending-borrowing-and.html

Since a number of my author loops have exploded with this the past two weeks.


----------



## EllieP

Hot little snippet on my blog to celebrate the release of my romance on kindle goo.gl/RHZwo


----------



## msfowle

_Finally!_ It's happened!-->> http://wp.me/p2k90c-jY


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I blog about checking off yet another genre in my quest to publish in as many styles as I can: http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2012/08/a-masquerade-and-operetta-as-steampunk.html


----------



## Tonya

GO AWAY SUMMER! Tips to a GREAT writing environment! http://bit.ly/M8dEfy


----------



## 13500

Sean Sweeney on Flash Fiction Fridays today.
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/08/flash-fiction-fridays-yikes.html


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

I took some time off my blogging about time travel paradoxes and decided instead to post the blurb and cover of my current work - Days Of Light And Shadow.

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.co.nz/

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## 56139

That lovely fella in the picture is a bull snake my dog found today. They hiss and sound like a rattlesnake at first, but then when you get up close to them, you can see they have no rattle, just that striped tail. Still, they freak me out because bull snakes are not known for being pleasant. It was about 3 inches in diameter and if I had to guess maybe 5-6 feet long. Pretty big!

http://jahuss.com/friday-productivity-and-a-snake/


----------



## Nancy Fulda

New blog post: Learning to Say 'No'.


----------



## Liz Davis

Justin Ordoñez wrote a guest post for my blog titled: Music, and writing comfort
http://novel-moments.blogspot.co.at/2012/08/justin-ordonez-guest-post-50-amazon-gc.html?showComment=1344068047353#c7314111702408037807


----------



## R. Doug

Great bull snake photograph, Julie.  Looks scary indeed.


----------



## R. Doug

Some photos from Friday's blog on Georgia O'Keeffe Country (we just love the Northern New Mexico high desert):


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Writing about returning to an old setting for a new story: A Return to Halcyon Beach


----------



## Andre Jute

JanneCO said:


> That lovely fella in the picture is a bull snake my dog found today. They hiss and sound like a rattlesnake at first, but then when you get up close to them, you can see they have no rattle, just that striped tail. Still, they freak me out because bull snakes are not known for being pleasant. It was about 3 inches in diameter and if I had to guess maybe 5-6 feet long. Pretty big!
> 
> http://jahuss.com/friday-productivity-and-a-snake/


I sincerely hope both you and your dog used zoom lenses and aren't communicating with us by ouija board...


----------



## J Dean

I found a website that has decoded one of the best songs ever written: http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2012/08/04/understanding-don-mcleans-american-pie/


----------



## Cege Smith

Taking advantage of lazy days: http://www.cegesmith.com/2012/08/04/taking-advantage-of-lazy-days/


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I just posted a piece about how baking apple pie is equivalent to writing a story.


----------



## CFerreiro-Esteban

Talking about procrastination, I posted yesterday about why I hadn't posted recently.

Mainly because I was away for two weeks and busy working on my website on writing, editing and publishing.


----------



## budowriter

In light of all the discussion recently about making money with short fiction I came across this video with Ray Bradbury who said forget about novels. Write short stories!

It's a long video but very interesting. Ray was a great guy as well as a writer and pretty damn funny too.

http://brianbergquist.com/what-ray-bradbury-said/


----------



## 56139

Andre Jute said:


> I sincerely hope both you and your dog used zoom lenses and aren't communicating with us by ouija board...


  It was a zoom lens! I was about eight feet away and my dogs are so stupid that before I figured out it was a bull snake and not a rattler I was envisioning an expensive trip to the vet. We had a bull snake in our house this same size - one minute it appeared under a cabinet - everyone freaked out - then the next minute the thing was gone. Never did find it either...

I don't think they bite but they sure scare the crap out of you!


----------



## Andre Jute

JanneCO said:


> It was a zoom lens! I was about eight feet away and my dogs are so stupid that before I figured out it was a bull snake and not a rattler I was envisioning an expensive trip to the vet. We had a bull snake in our house this same size - one minute it appeared under a cabinet - everyone freaked out - then the next minute the thing was gone. Never did find it either...
> 
> I don't think they bite but they sure scare the crap out of you!


Thanks for the giggle, Julie. As a boy I kept a molesnake for a pet, and as an adult a boa constrictor, until I found it licking my favourite bonobo, MiniAndre III, forcing me to choose between them. As anyone would, I chose the chimp...

Actually, come to think of it, maybe I should have chosen the snake. That bonobo was a troublemaker, as for instance in 
*The Piranha Pool Party in Hell, Connecticut*.


----------



## jasonzc

Currently publishing the draft of 'Cure for Sanity' there, chapter by chapter, with two left to go, and a good coffee buzz...

http://jasonzchristie.blogspot.com


----------



## momilp

My little book is #50 on Amazon.de (paid science fiction) and I had to post a picture to commemorate the joyful event  http://monicalaporta.com/2012/08/05/got-germany/


----------



## Skate

I just posted about the pitfalls of being on the internet:

http://kates-scribbles.blogspot.com.au/2012/08/self-published-does-not-mean.html


----------



## EllieP

Today on the blog it's #sampleSunday feature and I welcome guest author Tara Wood with her paranormal romance Redemption in Blood drop by and read her excerpt. http://elodieparkes.blogspot.com


----------



## shel

I just posted about Michael Phelps, the Olympics, and Writing.

http://sheldelisle.wordpress.com/2012/08/05/michael-phelps-the-olympics-and-writing/


----------



## seventhspell

#SampleSunday has rolled around again and I have guest romance author Elodie Parkes with a great taster of her brand new release _Two of Them_ please come over and read her excerpts.


----------



## PaulOBrien

How to Get a Legend to Endorse Your Book from a Bedroom in Rural Ireland

www.paulobrien.info


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

Today on Screenwriting Tricks for Authors:* Write About What Makes You Angry.*

http://www.screenwritingtricks.com/2012/08/write-about-what-makes-you-angry.html


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Today I posted about Integrity, Blogs, and Comments, inspired by deletion of factual and logical comments by a blogger who apparently would rather be angry than informed.


----------



## momilp

Photomanipulation Monday: a pic of a beautiful corner in Assisi, Italy, gets the makeover  http://monicalaporta.com/2012/08/05/before-and-after-3/


----------



## Mel Comley

This week I have thriller writer Billie Sue Mosiman on my blog. http://melcomley.blogspot.fr/

Please drop by and have a look.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Two free books today + Steve Jobs, Meryl Streep, Marilyn Monroe, TSEliot and secret restaurant lingo. Find out what they're saying about you in the kitchen. Eeeek!

http://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?blogID=8188256273140264090#allposts


----------



## Steve Vernon

Not my blog - but a brand new interview - guaranteed to tickle a few giggles out of you!

http://speculatingcanada.wordpress.com/2012/08/06/interview-with-steve-vernon/?year=2012&monthnum=08&day=06&like=1&_wpnonce=ea98688eda&wpl_rand=61aa3f3d9b


----------



## hs

Don't you hate when characters make stupid decisions? 
http://hswriting.blogspot.com/2012/08/characters-making-stupid-decisions.html


----------



## 41419

British author Ewan Morrison made a splash recently by repeating his claim that "self-epublishing" is a bubble, his doubts about the viability of self-publishing, and his characterization of the spammy efforts of indie writers. His argument, unsurprisingly, is based on a series of basic misconceptions.


----------



## AnneMarie Novark

I'm celebrating my two year anniversary as an Indie Author.

Come on by and say hello!!!

http://justwritewithannemarienovark.blogspot.com/2012/08/celebrating-my-two-year-anniversary-of.html


----------



## 41419

Congrats AnneMarie - nice milestone!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I have a link roundup of interesting writing advice.


----------



## R. Doug

My recipe for chili rellenos as told in pictures (some samples):


----------



## Eric Timar

Can you find the differences in these historical fiction novel covers?

Or: Maps vs. Damsels


[URL=http://erictimarbooks.wordpress]http://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/2012/08/06/historical-fiction-covers-can-you-spot-the-difference/[/url]


----------



## Cege Smith

I went shopping in my own closet! I shared some thoughts on my closet consult with a fashion blogger.

http://www.cegesmith.com/2012/08/06/going-shopping-in-your-own-closet/


----------



## Nicole5102

on writing, coffee, editing, and headphones...
http://nicolesmithbooks.com


----------



## Mel Comley

My interview with Lyn Horner.

http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.fr/p/interviews-with-other-romance-writers_7.html


----------



## msfowle

Just made my first book trailer >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-ke

Have a look and let me know what you think.


----------



## Ethan Jones

Two posts today:

My interview with Thomas Mogford, author of Shadow of the Rock, a great thriller that came out today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/08/07/10-questions-with-thomas-mogford/

and my note about my Carved in Memory promotion:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/08/07/carved-in-memory-is-free-today-and-tomorrow/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Ruth Harris

Here's what I offered today: Free books & free vibrators, Bourne, Matt Damon, book marketing & Rick's Cafe in the Hamptons

Enjoy!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My latest shared writing blog is Read These Books if You Dare, http://writetype.blogspot.com The blog is about a recent PW article, listing the ten most difficult books to read. I've posted a link to the article, which is worth reading.

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## 56139

I was lying in bed last night and a story idea came to me like BLAM. Ever had one of those? No, unless you're a writer, probably not. But anyway - I don't usually write down ideas like that - I always come back to them somehow if they are great, and if not I replace them with great ones. But this one I wrote down. Here's the gist of it:

What if technology gets so advanced that people forget what's it's like to live without things like the internet?

http://jahuss.com/the-end-of-the-world/


----------



## Feenix

The Betrovia Blog contains a review of William Woodall's new sci-fi adventure Tycho!

http://betrovia.blogspot.com/


----------



## Alan Petersen

Just uploaded my new podcast for fiction writers on my blog:

http://fictiveuniverse.com/podcast/the-fictive-universe-podcast-episode-3


----------



## Scarlett_R

I've had a lot of questions about this so I figured I'd cover it in a blog post:

*Who handles hiring illustrators and photographers for your book cover? Is it the designer or the author?
*

http://booksat.scarlettrugers.com/bookcoverdesign/who-handles-hiring-the-artists-and-photographers-for-the-book-cover/


----------



## Tonya

Myths of Self-Publishing!
http://bit.ly/OLIk3z


----------



## R. Doug

A review of my recently acquired SW99 in .45 ACP, and comparison with the Walther P99 upon which it was based (with pictures, of course): SW99-The .45-Caliber Walther


----------



## Cege Smith

I'm discovering how much fun Pinterest is, so that prompted me to do a "Favorite Things" post on the blog.

http://www.cegesmith.com/2012/08/08/a-few-of-my-favorite-things/


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I posted the answers to a few questions someone asked about the Assassin Chronicles. There may or may not be spoilers there if you are reading the Red Cross of Gold series. But here it is:

http://brendancarroll.wordpress.com/


----------



## msfowle

My Crappy Poetry: Entry #9 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-ko


----------



## Nick Wastnage

Holding Back the Words.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper

On monetizing your book/book review blog (a new guide from Brinestone Press, of which I'm a contributor):

http://writersroadtrip.blogspot.com/2012/08/monetizing-your-book-blog-profit-and.html


----------



## James Everington

Zombies: New Rules:

http://jameseverington.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/zombies-new-rules.html


----------



## dalya

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/08/googled-yourself-lately.html


----------



## MindAttic

I made a fun little video game based on my book.

http://carjohnsonrocks.wordpress.com/2012/08/08/shoot-the-car-johnson-heads-a-fun-new-game-where-you-can-murder-giant-floating-heads-of-me/


----------



## Andre Jute

I have the privilege and the pleasure to be Dakota's editor, so it's a no brainer to blog about her new book:

TROUBLESHOOTER by Dakota Franklin, 3rd in the stunning series RUTHLESS TO WIN
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2923

*TROUBLESHOOTER (RUTHLESS TO WIN) by Dakota Franklin enters the bestseller lists on Day One!*
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2932


----------



## Nicole5102

I wrote about my new Keurig coffee brewer...because I love it.
http://nicolesmithbooks.com


----------



## Kali.Amanda

There is an excerpt of "Chronicles of Ash, Vol. 0 - Ash to Ashes" at Tiki Tiki blog with a coupon code for a free download. The scene includes a whole conversation done with "The Look" -- which Latinos will understand at a core level 

http://tikitikiblog.com/#axzz237BRCT7B


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Expanding on the topic, I blog on introducing Latino characters in as many books as possible and why I choose steampunk for the latest experiment in self-publishing, plus an excerpt and a free download offer!

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2012/08/expanding-horizons.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

E-Books: Are they a genre thing

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/08/10/e-books-is-it-a-genre-thing/

Check out my latest blog entry - including up-to-the-minute predictions on the future of NOSEBOOK!


----------



## Audrey Finch

I seem to be fixated with the Olympics at the moment

http://www.audreyfinch.com/audreys-blog.html


----------



## Tonya

Is self-publishing for you? Best selling UK author Seumas Gallacher had to make that decision. http://bit.ly/MGzhiV


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

I'm taking my life in my hands and writing about the casting of Tom Cruise as Jack Reacher from the Hollywood perspective, on ScreenwritingTricks.com

http://www.screenwritingtricks.com/2012/08/tom-cruise-is-jack-reacher.html


----------



## anne_holly

A very minor post today, advertising for blog guests for the Sept-Dec season:

http://anneholly.blogspot.ca/2012/08/seeking-blog-guests.html


----------



## EllieP

It's hot couples in fiction Friday over on my blog meet Miguel and Justus from guest author Amanda Bretz http://elodieparkes.blogspot.com


----------



## Kay Bratt

I wrote about what's in my pants because...well, doesn't everybody?

http://kaybratt.com/2012/08/whats-in-kay-bratts-pants/


----------



## PaulOBrien

Blog on my partnership with Mick Foley and RAINN. Read about our Words for Bucks Campaign. 50% of sales go to RAINN.

www.paulobrien.info


----------



## momilp

I should be writing something for my Friday snippet, but I'm jet lagged and preferred doing some photo manipulation instead  http://monicalaporta.com/2012/08/10/before-and-after-4/


----------



## chrisstevenson

My Blog is called Guerrilla Warfare For Writers (special weapons and tactics). I explore subjects and topic dealing with the publishing and writing industry. All comments and members are welcome!

Latest post: *SMALL PRESS WARNING SIGNS*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2012-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&updated-max=2013-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=49


----------



## R. Doug

From today's Fun Foto Friday blog:


----------



## John A. A. Logan

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/my-fortieth-or-i-write-ebooks-by-john-a.html

My latest blog post on Authors Electric

"My Fortieth! or I Write Ebooks!"

Something of a personal reply to Ewan Morrison's recent article in The Guardian, in which he announced the death of "the self-epublishing bubble" within 18 months.


----------



## Andre Jute

You opinion is sought!

What do you think of this BLURB for EIGHT DAYS IN WASHINGTON? 
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2948

[ur=http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2954l]What do you reckon about this COVER for EIGHT DAYS IN WASHINGTON?[/url] 
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2954


----------



## momilp

Despite all I said, I did write my Friday snippet today  http://monicalaporta.com/2012/08/10/friday-snippet-13/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I share some photos taken during a recent daytrip to the city of Hannover including some medieval buildings, lots of brickwork and guerrilla artwork.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Unfortunately, I posted A Brief Answer to Libel.


----------



## dalya

http://dalyamoon.com/2012/08/11/a-little-filming-project-an-author-video/


----------



## msfowle

Cover Reveal: The First Light (Book Four) >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-ky


----------



## Scarlett_R

Going to design your own book cover? Here are some great sources of inspiration to get your brain cogs going!

http://booksat.scarlettrugers.com/bookcoverdesign/sources-of-inspiration-for-book-cover-design/


----------



## 56139

http://jahuss.com/friday-productivity-and-a-cake/










I actually did four blog posts this week - two over at the website for the series, both Ashur and Esta spout off about crap in character.

And two posts at my author blog including the Friday productivity - this time, no snake...but we do have a cake! My son turned 15 on Thursday!


----------



## Laurie Brown

I posted a sample chapter from STAND-UP GUY on my blog today. It's about a drug deal at White Castle on Long Island with a guy named Gino from the Hamptons. It doesn't go so well.

http://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/2839104-popped-at-white-castle

Laurie


----------



## Andre Jute

REVIEW of THE WAR AGAINST LOVE: *"Posner's good things roll on every time you turn a page"*

http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2960


----------



## Katie Salidas

Teasing my upcoming co-authored short story, Patience.

Patience. It may be a virtue, but the reward is sin!! Coming soon (8/31/12) http://www.katiesalidas.com/2012/08/patience-do-you-have-it.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I share the rest of the photos I took during a recent trip to Hannover.


----------



## anne_holly

Sample Sunday snippet today:

http://anneholly.blogspot.ca/2012/08/a-bit-of-like-magic-for-samplesunday.html

(Also a review request.)


----------



## PatrickWalts

I did, just now. Blogged about my new book. 
http://patrickwalts.wordpress.com/2012/08/12/my-new-novel-is-available-now/


----------



## seventhspell

This week on The Seven Spell saga blog is a total treat for YA lovers with my guest Chrissy Peebles providing a post about her range of books. There are trailers and a great excerpt from her Ruby Ring series. Drop by http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com


----------



## seventhspell

The Ruthin trilogy blog is hosting erotic romance writer Tonya Kinzer this week, drop by for an interview with two of her characters from The Boss's Pet series. http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## OJ Connell

I'm talking about spooky old-time radio dramas on my blog today. Stop by to read (and listen)! 

http://ojconnell1.blogspot.com/


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

Why I Write About Bleak Dystopias: http://sunhimistwalker.com/2012/08/12/why-i-write-about-bleak-dystopias/


----------



## BBGriffith

I've been at this game for three years now, so I wrote a "survival guide" of sorts with my thoughts on the business so far.

http://griffithpublishing.com/2012/08/indie-writers-survival-guide/


----------



## Eric Timar

I've reviewed (favorably) a young adult novel -- historical fiction from Ireland, 350 A.D.


[URL=http://www.amazon.com/The-Hounds-Nemhain-Kathy-Cecala/dp/1466486163/ref=sr_1_1]http://www.amazon.com/The-Hounds-Nemhain-Kathy-Cecala/dp/1466486163/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1344794887&sr=8-1&keywords=hounds+of+nemhain[/url]


----------



## Ilyhana Kate Kennedy

Blogging purely for writing and reading pleasure...I take the reader Story Walking with me, forest to sea on the beautiful Sunshine Coast in Eastern Australia. Feedback says gorgeous pics, evocative writing. Latest post "Walking the High Dunes" http://ilyhanakatekennedy.blogspot.com.au 
Cheers, Ilyhana


----------



## PatrickWalts

OJ Connell said:


> I'm talking about spooky old-time radio dramas on my blog today. Stop by to read (and listen)!
> 
> http://ojconnell1.blogspot.com/


I love those. Have you checked out http://archive.org/index.php ? They've got a ton of that stuff.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announce my latest release, a collection of short crime fiction, today.


----------



## Gabriela Popa

I had the pleasure to host our very own Betsy the Quilter, profesional quilter and Global Moderator extraordinaire. Check it out and, if so inspired, leave a message for Betsy! http://soupandnuts.wordpress.com/2012/08/12/the-quilt-decides-what-it-wants-to-be/


----------



## sarahdalton

A blog post about the good things that can happen on Goodreads http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/?p=144


----------



## Tonya

Shameless VS Shameful promotion
http://bit.ly/RF9zjH


----------



## msfowle

Twitter and Facebook Users Beware!>> http://wp.me/p2k90c-kN


----------



## Mel Comley

I interviewed Marissa Farrar on my log today.

Please drop by, she's giving a freebie away too. http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.fr/


----------



## anne_holly

A fun/horrid little post about a creeper from my childhood who made it into my latest story:

*Rawhide, Bloody Bones and Tommy Rawhead*

http://anneholly.blogspot.ca/2012/08/rawhide-bloody-bones-and-tommy-rawhead.html


----------



## EGranfors

Today I blogged a review of "Dare Me," sort of a Gillian Flynn-mean girl book. I loved it.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

anne_holly said:


> A fun/horrid little post about a creeper from my childhood...


You grew up in Minecraft? My boys would be jealous...


----------



## OJ Connell

I'm talking about the profound deliciousness of Munchos on my blog today.

Check it out:

http://ojconnell1.blogspot.com/


----------



## Andre Jute

Kissingly the Blarney 
proudly presents​
*THE CABALA an instant introduction to an ancient magic with modern ramifications by Matt Posner*

http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2981​


----------



## anne_holly

Crenel said:


> You grew up in Minecraft? My boys would be jealous...


I actually had to Google that. Yes, I am lame.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Your Cabbala link doesn't work, Andre


----------



## Incognita

I blogged about writing series here (this is noteworthy because once upon a time I vowed I would never write a series. Oops):

http://christinepope.com/blog1/2012/08/12/drinking-the-series-kool-aid/

I totally thought of Minecraft when I read the "creeper" comment, too. Then again, my husband is a Minecraft addict.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blogged about the Olympic closing ceremony today.


----------



## Andre Jute

CoraBuhlert said:


> Your Cabbala link doesn't work, Andre


Thanks, Cora. Now it does:

Kissingly the Blarney 
proudly presents​
*THE CABALA an instant introduction to an ancient magic with modern ramifications by Matt Posner*

http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2981​


----------



## FrankZubek

Hey I posted news that my new story collection will be free to the few hundred (thousand) out there in cyber land that enjoy short stories
www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

I've posted a small update on the release schedule for my second book.

http://www.jeroensteenbeeke.nl/release-plan-book-2/


----------



## lewaters

Some great writing tips and advice!

http://laurenwaters.net/2012/08/11/im-letting-you-in-on-a-little-secret/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Two posts today:

My interview with David Lyons, author of Ice Fire, a great thriller that came out on May 2012:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/08/14/my-interview-with-david-lyons/

and my note about the free promotion of Arctic Wargame:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/08/14/arctic-wargame-is-finally-free/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## 56139

http://jahuss.com/i-made-this-business/










I'm gonna brag all about me today. I never say enough about my awesome success as a non-fiction science writer so today is all about that.

My most recent product, Shark Week Mega Funbook, is sitting at number one. Now, this is nothing new for me - every time I release a product and promote it, I sit at number one. But mostly I just keep my mouth shut about it. But not today. Because I have thirty plus products sitting in the top 100 at CurrClick, I have 183 products for sale, and four years ago I had ZERO.

http://jahuss.com/i-made-this-business/


----------



## Senseidoji

http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/

I have been posting episodes to a series of comic-book style stories I wrote for an online game through facebook. If you want to read it, but don't know much about Clash: Rise of Heroes, I started with a couple posts that gives the background to the games internal storyline, which was not that in-depth. Please enjoy.


----------



## Scarlett_R

Not sure what are some good font faces to put on your book cover? Here's a run down of the classics you can, more often than not, count on.

http://booksat.scarlettrugers.com/bookcoverdesign/what-font-or-type-faces-should-i-use-on-my-book-cover/


----------



## Tonya

Do you REALLY pay it forward?
http://bit.ly/ReAAwV


----------



## Richardcrasta

I've never posted here before, so let me, to start with, just mention two recent posts dealing with independence and refusing to follow the rules and give you the address of the blog itself:

http://richardcrasta.blogspot.com


----------



## Nick Wastnage

Could it get any worse? http://nickwastnage.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mel Comley

@Tonya - All the time. 

This week I have thriller writer Micheal Rivers on my blog.

M A Comley, Author: Special guest author: Micheal Rivers http://ow.ly/cYYLf #interview #thriller #suspense


----------



## seventhspell

Just added four chapters of Drew Ruthin and the Blood of Changes to read on the blog. http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.co.uk/p/four-chapter-preview-of-drew-ruthin-and.html
First two people to leave a comment on that post win both books published so far for kindle. Don't forget to leave your email address ,which will be deleted before the comment gets posted naturally


----------



## Philip B. Gottschalk

Today I posted about designing my own, terrible book covers...


----------



## Ethan Jones

Two posts today:

My interview with John Nelson, author of Against Nature, a dystopian thriller that came out in April 2011:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/08/15/my-interview-with-john-nelson/

and my note about the free promotion of Arctic Wargame:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/08/15/arctic-wargame-stands-at-no-11/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I was away all last week visiting my family in Pennsylvania. While I was there I had the opportunity to visit some of the settings for my latest work, The Whiskey Bottle in the Wall. I blogged about one of them. The Secret of Mary Opelt's Wood


----------



## HezBa

I blogged today about why I am choosing to self-publish instead of going the trad route. It won't be anything new to most of the people here, but I thought I'd explain for family and friends that don't know the ins and outs of publishing.

http://tentowriter.blogspot.com/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I talk a bit about the solar power array on our roof and its yields at the blog I set up for my Dad's consulting business. It's very neglected, but I'm busy enough with my personal and publisher blog and my Dad can't be persuaded to blog. Most of the time, I just post links to news stories about environmental and energy issues.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My latest white-collar crime blog, Would You Like Fraud With Your Fries? http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Tonya

WRITERS!~don't stop writing! 
http://bit.ly/RUGIb6


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about results of a two-day promotion:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/08/16/two-thousand-new-readers/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## CaitLondon

I've just posted at Daily or Not (titled because I'm a blog slacker) about Authors Guild v. HathiTrust, re: universities supplying Out of Print books they considered Orphaned to students and faculty. That's http://caitlondon.blogspot.com/2012/08/the-author-biz.html


----------



## Aris Whittier

I just woke up to a little black box...so I posted about it...http://awhittier.blogspot.com/2012/08/woke-up-to-little-black-box.html


----------



## Eva Wong

Earlier this week I wrote about using video games as inspiration here: http://www.kywong.com/2012/08/13/video-games-as-inspiration/
I think I may do an article about visual novels at some point.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about a comforting experience while in my hometown this week: My Grandmother's Kitchen Chair


----------



## momilp

Miss my beagle and can't wait to have him back home  http://monicalaporta.com/2012/08/16/home-is-where-a-beagle-is/


----------



## Writerly Writer

Up to the editing and revising stage of my novel. wish me luck!

http://kjcolt.wordpress.com/2012/08/17/editing-and-revising/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I talk about the latest indie versus trad publishing controversy on my publisher blog and share some cool links on my personal blog.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I posted the illustration and TOC for the Analog November 2012 issue, and ZOMG, is that my story next to Larry Niven's?

Forgive me the geekery, but this is soooooo awesome.

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/08/16/apparently-this-is-real/


----------



## MegHarris

Started a new blog in which I pick the brain of my ninety-five-year-old father in an attempt to preserve some family history:

http://historyrandomized.blogspot.com/


----------



## 13500

Flash Fiction Fridays with MR Mathias today and a couple of futuristic wise guys.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/08/flash-fiction-fridays-fugetaboutit.html


----------



## OJ Connell

Eggs are PURE EVIL!

Just kidding. I'm talking about an interesting little news story that's making the rounds-- a study about how egg yolks are terrible for you. This is a terrible lie propagated by doctors who don't know anything about science. Read more about this farce here and educate yourself!

http://ojconnell1.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Continuing with blog posts about my recent vacation and the time spent visiting some of the settings for my most recent work: East Branch Dam: Romance by Moonlight


----------



## ShaunaG

Blogged about what I've been up to - mostly writing the fifth and final installment of my YA series, oh and about tattoos and an awesome book I recently read.

http://shaunasspot.blogspot.com/2012/08/what-ive-been-up-to-81712-edition.html


----------



## J Dean

Just made the announcement that starting October 1st my books will be going up from 99 cents to $2.99, so those who would like to buy a copy at the 99 cent price should do so soon, and also that my short story collection will be on its way very soon! Entry found here


----------



## EllieP

It's hot couples in fiction Friday over on my blog and I have guest author Lisa Fox with a couple of characters from her paranormal romance A Matter of Lust, meet Trask the lust demon and his squeeze Rena http://elodieparkes.blogspot.com


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Posted today about the never-written story concepts and never-finished starts/drafts that we, as writers, tend to "collect" as our imagination works even when it's not convenient. I also share an abandoned story start, in keeping with the topic.


----------



## Thomas Watson

It's been a while...

http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/2012/08/17/oopsie/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Crenel said:


> Posted today about the never-written story concepts and never-finished starts/drafts that we, as writers, tend to "collect" as our imagination works even when it's not convenient. I also share an abandoned story start, in keeping with the topic.


What a coincidence.

I just wrote a blog about story starts for the next time anyone is stuck for a start for a story.
http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/wp-admin/post.php?post=664&action=edit&message=6&postpost=v2


----------



## dalya

SATURDAY, 18 AUGUST 2012

12 Bloggers Writers Should Follow (and More)

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/08/top-bloggers.html

(This is a new blogger on yaindie, so please leave a comment to thank him!)


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Steve Vernon said:


> I just wrote a blog about story starts for the next time anyone is stuck for a start for a story.


*T*hat's a nice blog post, but the correct link is: http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/08/18/starting-your-story-from-a-to-z/
*U*sers who click the originally-posted link will see a login form.
*V*owing to read the post, I just edited the address in the Address bar.
*W*hen I got to the right page, I copied the link to share it here.
*X*-ray vision was not required, I just used the list of blog entries on the right-hand side of the page.
*Y*ou can edit your prior post with the correct URL, of course.
*Z*any response, isn't this?


----------



## sarahdalton

My book announcement on my blog: http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/?p=155


----------



## EllieP

Today I have guest author Lucy Francis on my blog with a romance excerpt from her book Finding Refuge
http://elodieparkes.blogspot.com


----------



## momilp

My very first attempt at making a tutorial on how to model a rose with cold porcelain dough and some photomanipulation by the side  http://monicalaporta.com/2012/08/19/roses-and-teacups/


----------



## Tonya

Togather BRINGS Readers and Authors TOGETHER? http://bit.ly/NAIqLp


----------



## Mel Comley

Today I have top thriller writer Russell Blake on my blog.

http://ow.ly/d5oIy

Hope you'll drop by and take a peek.


----------



## msfowle

Living In The Moment >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-l7


----------



## maggiebishop

Yes! Five of us authors host Dames of Dialogue and today's post is by guest blogger Danielle Bussone. http://damesofdialogue.wordpress.com  If you wish to guest blog, go to the Monday Guest Blog page and use the link to contact us.


----------



## Sakinah

Some helpful information I found on reddit, How to get book bloggers to review your book.


----------



## Nancy Fulda

My WorldCon Schedule


----------



## dalya

very helpful post about editing software:

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/08/editing-tools-to-use-before-you-send.html


----------



## Incognita

Today I blogged about designing covers for series (and how I made some mistakes before I figured out what the #[email protected]!! I was doing):

http://christinepope.com/blog1/2012/08/20/cover-branding/


----------



## Writerly Writer

I blogged about Pantsers Vs Plotters. It's all a false dichotomy I tell you, whether you are one or the other you'll have to cross over to the darkside at some point.

http://kjcolt.wordpress.com/2012/08/20/pantser-vs-plotter-a-false-dichotomy/


----------



## msfowle

Crappy Poetry #10: *"My V Rights"* >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-le


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's my birthday today and I'm blogging about it...sort of.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/08/21/happy-birthday-to-me-2/


----------



## lewaters

Need some inspiration?

http://laurenwaters.net/2012/08/21/something-to-strive-for/


----------



## Andre Jute

Celebrating my protege Dakota Franklin's first award:
*LE MANS a novel voted Best Action/Adventure in Best of the Independent eBook Awards*
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3001

Can't remember whether I posted here about these super insights into the Cabala by YA novelist Matt Posner:
*THE CABALA an instant introduction to an ancient magic with modern ramifications by Matt Posner*
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/2981


----------



## MGalloway

A little late on the topic, but oh well..

R is for Reverse Engineer


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Today I have a Guest Blog from author Michael Parker: Guest Blog: Michael Parker on the Frustrations of Being an Author + Giveaway!


----------



## dalya

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/08/to-be-successful-indie-author-what.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Douglas Corleone, author of Last Lawyer Standing, a great legal thriller that came out today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/08/21/my-interview-with-douglas-corleone/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## momilp

My latest project: an image and a few words to inspire others to write fairytales  http://monicalaporta.com/2012/08/21/make-your-own-fairytale-2/


----------



## Writerly Writer

The weight, the sorrow, the dejection and shame. No hope for the future, only pity for the past. And then the thoughts.

You'll never be who you want to be. You'll never amount to anything. Life is for other people to live, you are just scum. A failure. A mere pinprick on the body of society. No-one would miss you if you were gone. No-one would show to your funeral.

You see how my thoughts lie to me? But it's so hard to ignore them. So hard to think otherwise.

So up and down I get from bed. The night is beautiful and I am lucky to be afforded such wonder alongside the ugliness of my mind. I watch television. Sales commercials, old movies, news reports presented by rookie reporters - I play a DVD. I've seen this one before, it's boring.

Read more at link (Flash Fiction)

http://kjcolt.wordpress.com/2012/08/22/flash-fiction-depression/


----------



## 56139

http://jahuss.com/a-bum-and-some-coyote-pups/

Today was an inspection day for me. This means I get up very early, drive into Denver (about an hour away) pick up a state vehicle, then drive for four hours out to some very rural part of the state to do a quick inspection of a hog farm. Sometimes there are many farms to look at, dozens. Other times I have just one or two. Today I only had one and nothing weird happened at all unless you count the fact that I actually remember the name of the road where the farm was located. (It's on Road P. Yes, P. That's how we do things in Rural Colorado. P is a road. As is Q, R, S, T and when they run out of letters, they just double them up. Like PP.)

So anyway, today was not eventful at all. (No, wait- I take that back. I did see two coyote pups crossing the highway all by themselves and a bum hanging out in the bushes about twenty miles south of Limon on 287. He looked like someone threw his ass out of a car for being insane.)

Read more of this fantastic story and learn why there's a cow head involved... http://jahuss.com/a-bum-and-some-coyote-pups/


----------



## jemima_pett

Yesterday I was blogging about my first online interview - on Tuesdays with Taryn

Today is the first FREE day of my third book on AmazonKindle (click link to Princelings and the Lost City in my signature)

And later today there will be yet another chapter of my Camp NaNoWriMo novel "The Way West" on my blog - my regulars have asked me to cut it back to Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays so they can keep up. I must admit I'm slightly behind on the writing schedule at present. It's hard work!

Tomorrow is the latest in my character interviews series. Sundance - the secret agent 

My blog - http://jemimapett.wordpress.com



Steve Vernon said:


> It's my birthday today and I'm blogging about it...sort of.
> 
> http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/08/21/happy-birthday-to-me-2/


Belated Happy Birthday, Steve! Busy week for you too, eh?!


----------



## Tonya

Author envy or jealousy and HOW NOT to fall into it. http://bit.ly/RB1zD9


----------



## Andre Jute

By the beard of the prophet, in all these excitements of Dakota winning that "Best of the Indies Award", I quite forgot to announce the launch of my own book on my blog and Facebook page. Ouch! So here we go:

*In an election year, a female serial killer spirals in on the White House&#8230;*

http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3016

If you haven't got a copy, and you write reviews, send mail to info at coolmainpress with the commercial extension and the book's name in the subject line.


----------



## 13500

Thoughts on sending my son to college for the first time and my 25th reunion.
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/08/you-can-go-home-again.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I try to understand the contemporary hunger for erotica and fail: More Erotica than Ever - But Is It Exciting?


----------



## KCHawkings

Someone stole my cover art and I don't know what to do...

http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/what-would-you-do.html


----------



## Grace Elliot

My latest blog post is:

Unnatural Deaths: 
inspired by a ghost walk in the grounds of Appuldurcombe House
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/unnatural-deaths.html

Enjoy!


----------



## LGOULD

I posted some thoughts about writing "chicklit" that doesn't quite fit the genre on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Writerly Writer

Let's face it, most of you following my blogs, or reading my posts don't know me. I haven't done anything spectacular, I haven't published one book yet, and I'm not an expert on writing.

Yet everyone keeps insisting that if I'm a writer with intention to publish, I need a blog...

http://kjcolt.wordpress.com/2012/08/23/im-an-unpublished-author-so-why-do-i-have-a-blog/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announce my latest short story collection today.


----------



## msfowle

Love to Learn >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-ln


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about a great blurb and a good review I received this week:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/08/23/blurb-and-review/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Tonya

Tips to Indie Success http://bit.ly/QwD7f9


----------



## msfowle

*FREE* BOOK GIVEAWAY STARTING TOMORROW >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-lD


----------



## AithneJarretta

It's Friday Foodie!

The last several weeks I've had guest authors and they talk about recipes they used in their books. (And why their characters chose them.)

Stop by and see what our characters are cooking up! Read an excerpt and discover a new author.

http://aithne-jarretta.blogspot.com/2012/08/friday-foodie-m-s-spencer-awesome.html

~ Aithne


----------



## Andre Jute

*Only for Kindleboarders with a sophisticated sense of humor; *complaints will not be entertained: 
*50 Shades of Gray for Men* 
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3033


----------



## Thomas Watson

_Them! Them!_

http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/

A few of you may be old enough to catch the reference.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about my fascination with tattoos: Yakuza & The House of Skin


----------



## Damon J Courtney

My latest post about the pricing of digital books (and goods in general)

The Price is Wrong
http://damonjcourtney.com/2012/08/24/the-price-is-wrong/


----------



## 56139

http://jahuss.com/book-launch-prep/

This week's productivity check is going to be a little different. You see, all three books are now off to my awesome editor, RJ Locksley for the final read-through. And I'm not quite sure what to do with myself tonight! Tomorrow and Sunday I will write like mad to make some progress on the fourth book (called RANGE). I've neglected it for two weeks now and it needs some serious attention. That Junco is doing all kinds of crazy things in my head.

But for tonight I thought I'd reflect back and take stock of what I've done and how I've planned for the release. I have no idea if anyone will buy these books, but if they don't it won't be because they're poorly written, not edited, have a crappy cover, or no publicity. Because I've done all of that.

So here's a rundown of what I've done to prepare for the launch: (continue reading)


----------



## momilp

My Friday snippet for the week 
http://monicalaporta.com/2012/08/24/friday-snippet-15/


----------



## msfowle

*FREE* Today, Tomorrow, & Monday >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-lO


----------



## Skyler West

Yesterday I wrote a post referencing the upcoming *Paralympics*. If you like it, it would be great if you could tweet about it.

_Athlete or not, we have a wall to climb._

http://www.skylerwest.com/athlete-or-not-we-have-a-wall-to-climb/


----------



## R. Doug

Sorry. I've been away on vacation for a while, but my blog's been active:

Photography, B&W Week, Monday

Photography, B&W Week, Wednesday

Photography, B&W Week, Friday

Photos of Vancouver and the MS Statendam

Photographing Ketchikan, Alaska

Photographing Whales in Alaska


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

From the Pacific Islands to Cape Cod: FREE Literary Fiction


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about the Canadian Arctic news update:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/08/25/canadian-arctic-news-update/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## LarryKahn

My latest blog post considers the tricky proposition of weaving social themes into thriller/suspense novels without sounding preachy or sacrificing pace.

http://larrykahn.com/2012/08/weaving-social-themes-into-suspense-novels/


----------



## seventhspell

Today on my blog I welcome guest author Tanya Karen Gough with an excerpt and trailer for her young YA fantasy Root Bound, drop by and check it out.
http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## dalya

9 More Blogs You Should Follow

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/08/more-blogs.html


----------



## seventhspell

I have just posted an article and an excerpt from the acclaimed romance novelist Donna Fasano [URL=http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot]http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com[/url]


----------



## hs

Two weeks ago, I published my second novel. What am I doing next? (Hint: I'm not going to Disneyland)
http://hswriting.blogspot.com/2012/08/what-next.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I talk about remembering Neil Armstrong at my personal blog and at my publisher blog I wonder what remains of John Locke's "How I sold 1 million e-books..." advice one year later, particularly in the light of the recent discussion about paid for reviews.


----------



## Ty Johnston

Announcing the start of my new five-part fantasy serial, Mage Hunter: http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/08/mage-hunter-series-begins.html


----------



## Tonya

8 AWARD WINNING AUTHORS for UNDER $8 TWO DAYS ONLY! http://bit.ly/SHNt0p


----------



## msfowle

Little Hero >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-lV


----------



## Steve Vernon

A blog on the FIFTY SHADES OF GREY PHENOMENON.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/08/27/the-fifty-shades-of-grey-phenomenon/

Give it a read and let me know what you think!


----------



## ThisIsVickii

Just opened my blog.

I used to blog all the time, so much so that between the age of 16-18 I started making small money and freebies from a music review blog I wrote, but my days of consistent on-time blogging and writing articles to deadlines are over.

This is my personal blog, where I might blog everyday, or every week, or every month, about whatever I feel like talking about. But since my interests include; Writing, reading, self-publishing, music and films you can take a guess at what I'm likely to post about.

Feel free to follow, and talk to me. I am friendly, and always love making new friends.

http://vickii.me/


----------



## budowriter

I blogged about my morning routine that I follow every day. It has made my life better.

http://goo.gl/cGimH


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I blogged, tweeted and facebooked that Locked Room can be downloaded for free today.


----------



## Mel Comley

Interview with Doug Dorow anyone? http://melcomley.blogspot.fr/


----------



## chrisstevenson

I'm Guerrilla Warfare For Writers (special weapons and tactics):

Sample Post: *THE UPHILL CLIMB FOR THE MALE WRITER*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/2012/02/uphill-climb-for-male-writer.html


----------



## Arthur Slade

Blogged about writing and pain and writing about pain: http://arthurslade.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

The title song of Olivia Newton-John's album Physical was the #1 hit on the billboard charts in 1981.
But that brought her little comfort. Two deadly stalkers were after her.
One killed a dog and sent its teeth to another celebrity.

In 1978 Olivia had starred with John Travolta in the blockbuster hit movie, Grease. Two songs from the film became huge hits: Hopelessly Devoted To You, and You're The One That I Want.

Ralph Nau decided Olivia was the one that he wanted ... to kill.

http://darkdeeds.susanfleet.com/blog_1.php?entry_id=1345405285&title=you%26%23039%3Bre-the-one-that-i-want!


----------



## ThrillerWriter

Updated last night on some serious doubts I was having about the new novel and whether or not I would finish it: http://justafewmorehours.blogspot.com/2012/08/beginning-again.html


----------



## R. Doug

Steamboat Tour - Juneau (with photos, of course):


----------



## Cege Smith

Today on the blog I interview Darius Hawthorne, the vampire from KBer Julie Ann Dawson's book *A Game of Blood.* I found him to be quite charming. 

http://www.paranormalbookbeat.com/paranormal-headliner-darius-hawthorne-julie-ann-dawson/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

On my publisher blog, I have a follow-up to yesterday's post about the paid reviews uproar and have collected some links and responses and also go a bit deeper into John Locke`s loyalty transfer concept. And on my personal blog, I have a selection of interesting links and plugs.


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog post - "SCHEDULING SECRETS - OR HOW NOT TO POSE LIKE A WANNABE BRUCE LEE!"

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/08/28/scheduling-secrets/


----------



## msfowle

My Crappy Poetry: Entry #11 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-m7


----------



## ShaunaG

Talking about sympathizing with the villains.

http://spellboundscribes.wordpress.com/2012/08/28/sympathy-for-the-devil/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about Tripoli's Target, which is now finished, and a giveaway:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/08/28/tripolis-target-giveaway/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## EllieP

It's countdown to my erotic romance The Horoscope Writer being released on kindle and for the next three days you can read a huge preview on my blog http://elodieparkes.blogspot.co.uk/p/special-preview-six-chapters-to-read.html


----------



## Tonya

Tips To Making It To the Finish Line!
http://bit.ly/SQ8CWh


----------



## Jason Varrone

I just posted about my new novelette being available for purchase!

http://jasonvarrone.com/


----------



## Nadine

Flying through the jungle upside down! And how much my life has turned upside down since moving to Costa Rica to write.

(cool video included!!)

http://www.happierthanabillionaire.com/2012/08/26/upside-view/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My two and a half cents on the whole "Should Writers Pay For a Review" discussion.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/08/29/should-writers-pay-for-their-reviews/


----------



## Grace Elliot

My latest blog post is up:

"ZOOPHAGY - the unusual eating habits of the Victorians."
To read the post please follow the link:
http://bit.ly/NBWoLV


----------



## R. Doug

Mount Roberts Tramway - Juneau, with pictures, of course. Here is a sample or two:


----------



## momilp

My latest culinary creation: gluten-free, dairy-free banana bread muffins with picture to prove it 
http://monicalaporta.com/2012/08/29/gluten-free-dairy-free-banana-bread-muffins-with-lemon-zest/


----------



## msfowle

More DA Art Contests! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-mf


----------



## anne_holly

On the identity crisis that comes with moving past the HEA:

http://anneholly.blogspot.ca/2012/08/hea-forever.html


----------



## Mercius

I blogged about my homemade Kimchi...which didn't go so well...waayyy too strong after the 3-week fermentation period.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Today I'm giving a virtual talk on the basics of Self-Publishing.

You can view the post here
http://www.katiesalidas.com/2012/08/self-publishing-made-easy-with-go.html

or watch the video


----------



## ruecole

I posted an excerpt of my forthcoming chick-lit/romantic comedy novelette, How to Cook a Turkey: http://rachelelizabethcole.blogspot.ca/2012/08/how-to-cook-turkey-sneak-peek.html

Rue


----------



## Senseidoji

Posted the opening of the second story of my free superhero series based on the Clash: Rise of Heroes game. If you have noticed the dog man person as my avatar, and a few pics of him I have posted in other threads, these are his stories.

http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/


----------



## Richardcrasta

An indirect response to the fake reviews discussion.

This review, and many of the others at the link provided within the blog, would have taken a genius (or a media mogul) to fake:

http://richardcrasta.blogspot.com/2012/08/the-india-abroad-review-of-revised-kama.html


----------



## Tonya

My Experience with KDP Select The Real Numbers! http://bit.ly/PErqZD


----------



## msfowle

*Free Book Friday* - August 31st, 2012 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-mE


----------



## StephenLivingston

I posted today about my Select free promo for "Recycling".
http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about getting a lovely mention in an article on AllParenting.com: A Great Compliment Posted in Tips For Becoming a Successful Writer


----------



## EllieP

The blog guest authors today for hot couples in fiction Friday feature are Brenda Woody and Steve Tindle; don't miss this chance to win one of their books.
Erotic romance, erotica and all about their writing partnership http://elodieparkes.blogspot.com


----------



## 56139

http://jahuss.com/fake-it-till-ya-make-it/

*Fake it till ya make it!*

I ordered some swag and it came in today!


----------



## R. Doug

Continuing my series on our latest Alaska cruise: How Did Juneau Get Its Name? And a sample of the pics:


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about the stories behind the stories in my KDP Select freebie: Another KDP Select FREE Book & the Inspiration Behind It


----------



## Dakota Franklin

I dont have a blog, but I persuaded my creative writing guru to reprint on his blog an old newspaper column that I loved at the time:

*Racing Herbert von Karajan on the autobahn*
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3052​


----------



## EllieP

Today there is new excerpt from The Horoscope Writer new on kindle check it out on my blog first http://elodieparkes.blogspot.com


----------



## jemima_pett

This weekend I've been blogging about:


finishing the Camp NaNoWriMo story which is out one Chapter at a time on the blog (will keep going till Sept 17th) http://jemimapett.wordpress.com/2012/09/01/back-from-camp-nanowrimo/
editing the Princelings Trilogy for a print on demand book http://jemimapettauthor.wordpress.com/2012/08/30/coming-soon-the-princelings-trilogy-in-paperback/
and posting a map of my Princelings world, which a number of readers have asked for  http://jemimapett.wordpress.com/2012/09/01/at-last-the-map-of-the-realms/

And the character interviews continue till mid-month as well.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I wrote about prophecies at plot device in fantasy: http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/09/02/the-power-of-the-prophecy/


----------



## msfowle

Review: The Basement by Chad P. Brown >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-mZ


----------



## Gabriela Popa

Is your spouse making fun of you because you are a writer?

http://therighttopublish.blogspot.com/2012/09/anyone-making-fun-of-you-because-you.html


----------



## lewaters

J.K. Rowling's new book and thoughts about switching genres...

http://laurenwaters.net/2012/09/02/rowlings-new-book/


----------



## seventhspell

I have two blogs and two new posts
on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com I have guest author Eden Baylee sharing her new release Spring into Summer
and on http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com I have a character interview meet Chloe McGarry at last


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I wrote about Robert McCammon's Boy's Life: Magic Is A Twelve Year Old Boy


----------



## OJ Connell

Talking about cowboy smut on my blog today. But it's not the good kind...

http://ojconnell1.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tonya

Are YOU a bestselling author?
http://bit.ly/OLvjXC


----------



## R. Doug

Loved your article, Tonya. Congratulations, by the way.

Continuing this week my series on our recent Alaskan adventure. Today it's Skagway, with pictures as always. And here's a sample:


----------



## Andre Jute

Tonya said:


> Are YOU a bestselling author?
> http://bit.ly/OLvjXC


Congratulations on your award, Tonya. And on sharing through the article. But most of all for being a real hard grafter.

(I can't remember when I wasn't a bestseller, be we British are constitutionally modest and humble and much more suchlike self-deprecating BS.)

****

Wow, Doug, now that's a frontier photo -- in fact, the frontier looks like it is about to fall on the town.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I wrote a sewing blog today: Making Jeannine's Gorgeous Green Bag


----------



## R. Doug

Andre Jute said:


> Wow, Doug, now that's a frontier photo -- in fact, the frontier looks like it is about to fall on the town.


Thanks, Andre. Pretty much the entire main street of Skagway looks that way. It's really charming, in a touristy sort of way.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I don't have charming frontier towns to offer like R. Doug (love the colours of the houses), but I post some photos taken during a recent trip to the city of Osnabrück today. Medieval buildings, massive churches and the Peace of Westfalia - what more can you ask for?


----------



## Andre Jute

CoraBuhlert said:


> I don't have charming frontier towns to offer like R. Doug (love the colours of the houses), but I post some photos taken during a recent trip to the city of Osnabrück today. Medieval buildings, massive churches and the Peace of Westfalia - what more can you ask for?


Ooh, that's a lot less uncomfortable than physical tourism! I've been in that theatre a few times too. For Americans, every little German town has an opera house and an orchestra, and you can often hear important conductors and singers, and the chorus line will contain performers whose names will be in the headlines in NY in a few years. America has nothing like it, not even in the theatre, which is cheaper to operate than quality music.


----------



## chris.truscott

I've started a new blog to post progress on my fifth novel -- the last in the series I started writing a while back.

Just got started in earnest this weekend...

http://warofchoice.blogspot.com

I hope this helps me make quicker progress on this one. After moving pretty quickly through the editing process on my first three novels, I kind of got bogged down on the fourth for no real reason ... the draft was done in Feb. 2011. Didn't get published until last week...


----------



## dalya

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/09/how-to-make-your-own-book-cover-for.html

A lot of people cite luck as a factor in being a best-selling indie author.

If your cover is not at least an 8/10, your "luck" goes down.


----------



## Thomas Watson

http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/


----------



## Nicole5102

announcing my new book going live and a mailing list sign-up.
http://nicolesmithbooks.com


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Andre Jute said:


> Ooh, that's a lot less uncomfortable than physical tourism! I've been in that theatre a few times too. For Americans, every little German town has an opera house and an orchestra, and you can often hear important conductors and singers, and the chorus line will contain performers whose names will be in the headlines in NY in a few years. America has nothing like it, not even in the theatre, which is cheaper to operate than quality music.


In the 1960s, the ensemble of the Bremen theatre included such future international luminaries as opera singer Montserrat Caballé, film director Rainer Werner Fassbinder and Bruno Ganz, the distinguished actor best known for playing Adolf Hitler in _Downfall_. That concentration of talent was unusual, but even the small German theatres usually offer a surprisingly wide scope and high quality of performances.

Osnabrück has a population of approx. 165000 BTW, which is about equal to Tempe, AZ, Vancouver, WA or Port Saint Lucie, FL (at least according to Wikipedia).


----------



## R. Doug

Absolutely stunning pictures of Osnabrück, Cora.  Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You're welcome, Doug. Also thanks for the stunning photos of Alaska.


----------



## CollinKelley

I read at the Decatur Book Festival this weekend in Atlanta and got to see/hear some fantastic writers including new US Poet Laureate Natasha Tretheway, Jericho Brown, Patricia Smith, Kevin Young, Judson Mitcham and more. I'm also celebrating my book "Kiss Shot" making an Amazon bestseller list! Woot!

http://collinkelley.blogspot.com/2012/09/bestsellers-book-festivals.html


----------



## R. Doug

And you're very welcome as well, Cora.  So glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## msfowle

Great review of The First Blood >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-n8


----------



## Steve Vernon

Not a whole lot to say this morning - beyond that there is a brand new review of TATTERDEMON over at Toronto-based horror web site THE HORROR BOOTH.

I re-blogged it on my blog but I'm posting a link to the original website.

Come check it out.

http://thehorrorbooth.com/2012/09/04/book-review-tatterdemon-by-steve-vernon/

If you have a minute why not leave a comment on the blog page. These bloggers are us indie writers lifeblood and they really appreciate hearing frrom us now and again.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I discuss the 2012 Hugo awards and remember Martin Goldstein a.k.a. Dr. Sommer who wrote a sex advice column for a German teen magazine and died a few days ago.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Julie Huss is my Guest Blogger today: Guest Blogger Julie Huss: "It's A Sign"


----------



## Senseidoji

http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/2012/09/fall-pumpkin-square.html

Keeping on theme with my book, The Crystal Needle, I have posted the pattern for a simple embroidery project. It was designed by my mother, who just happens to be the inspiration for Elsabethe, the 3,000 year old stitching witch.


----------



## Andre Jute

I was INTERROGATED by Joo and SURVIVED. Yay, verily.

*Andre Jute, the man, the myth
Joo's Book Reviews and Interviews*

http://joobook.blogspot.ie/2012/09/interrogating-andre-jute.html

"I suspect that my readers would be insulted if I pandered to them as shamelessly as some of the genre writers do."​


----------



## Gabriela Popa

Andre Jute said:


> I was INTERROGATED by Joo and SURVIVED. Yay, verily.
> 
> *Andre Jute, the man, the myth
> Joo's Book Reviews and Interviews*
> 
> http://joobook.blogspot.ie/2012/09/interrogating-andre-jute.html
> 
> "I suspect that my readers would be insulted if I pandered to them as shamelessly as some of the genre writers do."​


Great interview, Andre.


----------



## R. Doug

Great job on the interview, Andre.  I really hope it brings you a lot of exposure.


----------



## Tonya

What are Tasty Tips? They sell your book! http://bit.ly/TX4qBS


----------



## msfowle

New Release! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-ng


----------



## Damon J Courtney

My feelings on heroic vs. the gritty epic fantasy of today.

Nitty Gritty, With a Side of Titty

http://damonjcourtney.com/2012/09/04/nitty-gritty-with-a-side-of-titty/


----------



## Trevor H Cooley

My post on getting published in a post apocalyptic (IE Harry Potter and Twilight) world.

http://edgewriter.wordpress.com/2012/07/16/post-apocalyptic-publishin/


----------



## momilp

A few pictures of my painted pumpkins 
http://monicalaporta.com/2012/09/05/painted-pumpkins/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I posted excerpts from the four stories in my The Whiskey Bottle in the Wall: Volume 2 which will be available September 15: Four Samples from "The Whiskey Bottle in the Wall: Volume 2"


----------



## ZombieEater

Posted an article about selling all my possessions and moving to an island. Also have a shot of the new book cover, for artwork junkies.

http://www.jasonthewriter.com/


----------



## Arthur Slade

An article about 1 1/2 years of ebook sales: http://arthurslade.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Andre Jute

Andre Jute said:


> I was INTERROGATED by Joo and SURVIVED. Yay, verily.
> 
> *Andre Jute, the man, the myth
> Joo's Book Reviews and Interviews*
> 
> http://joobook.blogspot.ie/2012/09/interrogating-andre-jute.html
> 
> "I suspect that my readers would be insulted if I pandered to them as shamelessly as some of the genre writers do."​





Gabriela Popa said:


> Great interview, Andre.





R. Doug said:


> Great job on the interview, Andre. I really hope it brings you a lot of exposure.


Thanks Gabriela, Doug.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

At my publisher blog, I offer a round-up of the latest links regarding the paid reviews uproar.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

New Black Sheep chapter is up! We're nearing the end now and I'm kind of amazed I've come so far.

http://bit.ly/PJLfdw


----------



## R. Doug

Continuing my Alaska cruise photo journal today with After Skagway-Spending the Day Cruising Glacier Bay

Some samples:


----------



## msfowle

Creating Surreal Art >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-nm


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

*Sowing The Seeds of Revolution: A Closer Look At Page 9 *
http://sunhimistwalker.com/2012/09/06/sowing-the-seeds-of-revolution-a-closer-look-at-page-9/


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Those are some beautiful pictures R. Doug

I posted a blog about my time without the internet, Time Warner meant to cut off my neighbors and instead cut off mine and couldn't come and fix it until today. I think I was a bit over dramatic 
http://kristinemckinley.wordpress.com/


----------



## Guest

Just posted a rambling review of the pilot of NBC's Revolution.


----------



## Flopstick

Why, today I did a blog about how mean we are to literary detectives! http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5056544.Philip_Hemplow/blog


----------



## alextaylorwolfe

New blog post: Back in the Saddle. The kids are back in school. http://alextaylorwolfe.blogspot.com/2012/09/back-in-saddle-again.html


----------



## Andre Jute

*"Stieg is dead. There are three books. We should leave it at that."
- Eva Gabrielsson*
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3074


----------



## R. Doug

Thank you, Kristine.  Glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## R. Doug

Short blog today, André.  So, do you think there should be a continuation of the series?


----------



## Nicole5102

short blog today about the new book being out and looking for reviews. - http://nicolesmithbooks.com


----------



## Andre Jute

R. Doug said:


> Short blog today, André. So, do you think there should be a continuation of the series?


Nah, that entire article I'm referencing is the slackest kind of journalism, in which not a single fact has been checked, and the reporter substituted his sympathy for Gabrielsson for the facts.

Here are some facts, or absence of facts, that Gabrielsson has made a career of obscuring, with the complaisance of politically motivated incompetents in the media that make me nauseous when they claim to be journalists.

1. Nobody knows for a fact that there are notes by Larsson for a fourth novel.

2. If Gabrielsson has possession of such notes, her possession is by theft.

3. If such notes existed on a laptop computer in 2004, do they still exist there? The lifetime of a computer hard disk is, for chemical reason, about ten years, even when the battery is kept alive. One wonders if she understands this.

4. The motivation behind Gabrielsson creating this confusion is a form of blackmail so that she should be hired to write the fourth book, or at least be in control of its content, approach and treatment.

5. Gabrielsson is such a poor writer, as anyone who reads Swedish can verify by reading her co-written architectural papers and books, that she had to "write" her life story with Larsson "as told to" a proper writer.

6. It is therefore extremely doubtful that Gabrielsson can write a popular book.

7. Even if she were Stephen King, no publisher will want her after the obstructive display she has been making for almost a decade. She's a loose cannon on deck.

8. All of this means only that Gabrielsson, despite the constant ferment from gullible incompetents in the media, won't be writing the fourth book. Her announcement that there shouldn't be a fourth book is merely a recognition of this.

9. It doesn't mean there won't be a fourth book. The people who can authorise a 4th, 5th and nth book are Erland and Joakim Larsson, the owners of the copyrights, not Gabrielsson.

10. Will they? Why not? They have good experience of working with the various publishers, as far as I know. But there is no reason why they should be in a hurry. The books are still selling, another 12m this year along, and one wouldn't want carelessly to interfere with the forward march of profits.

For those who wonder why I know so much about it, I'm the author with Andrew McCoy of the durably bestselling literary biography STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress, a pretty funny book and still only $2.99 for the ebook. There's quite a bit more on the Kindleboards page for the book at http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,45975.new.html#new including some amazing articles.


----------



## msfowle

FREE BOOK FRIDAY >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-nE


----------



## Tonya

Things to avoid when marketing your book! http://bit.ly/SpwCSH


----------



## Ethan Jones

An exclusive excerpt from Tripoli's Target, the second thriller in the Justin Hall series, out on October 9:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/09/07/tripolis-target-exclusive-excerpt/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Senseidoji

Part 2 of the superhero story, Seven Days at the ULH.

http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about a recent visit to the town I was born in: You Can't Go Home Again


----------



## R. Doug

At least once per voyage on Holland America's ships, the Pinnacle Grill (their upscale restaurant) has Le Cirque Night. Here's a sample of Le Cirque aboard Holland America's MS Statendam:


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

Will Women Become Slaves In A Post-Apocalyptic Society? 
http://sunhimistwalker.com/2012/09/07/will-women-become-slaves-in-a-post-apocalyptic-world/


----------



## Andre Jute

Would you pay US$700 for the Hungarian paperback of IDITAROD?
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3080​


----------



## Andre Jute

Andre Jute said:


> Would you pay US$700 for the Hungarian paperback of IDITAROD?
> http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3080​


By the way, you don't have to my blog to discover what this is about. The *same text in full is available on Kindleboards* at http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,45771.msg1863959.html#new


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I introduce my line of German language e-books with two translated short stories.


----------



## msfowle

My Crappy Poetry: Entry #12 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-nO


----------



## seventhspell

New post, photos and insights into the locations that inspired places in The Seven Spell Saga http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com


----------



## Kali.Amanda

My Weekend Twitter feed is a personal struggle designed to transcend an ugly memory about a lunchbox I did not get to pick for myself. Who knew?! http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2012/09/making-up-for-tasteless-memories.html


----------



## Guest

What Authors really feel when they get rejected by publishers.


----------



## GWakeling

Indeed, I really have posted to my blog this week.

Today is #samplesunday so, of course, a post has gone up. And then, yesterday, I blogged about my edit process.

http://geoffreywakeling.com/

Geoff


----------



## Mel Comley

Pam Howes stopped by for an interview this week. Read all about her Rock 'n' Roll life. http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.fr/p/interviews-with-other-romance-writers_9.html?showComment=1344349515022


----------



## Bryan Cohen

Hadn't posted to mine for a while. Now I have!

Spiking the Boss's Coffee


----------



## Thomas Watson

First time at a sci-fi convention as an author. 

http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/2012/09/08/the-same-thing-only-different/


----------



## msfowle

Come Enjoy Some Stevie Ray Vaughan With Me! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-o1


----------



## seventhspell

On the blog today I have guest romance author Vallory Vance with her book 'Music for her Soul' http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com
and on the YA blog there are photos and info about locations that inspired the series The Seven Spell Saga http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com


----------



## Senseidoji

Post a little about my drawing by showing the progression of a single piece of art from sketch to finished.

http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/2012/09/art-study.html

Here is the picture I detail.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My latest entry on our shared writing blog is Writers Behaving Badly, http://writetype.blogspot.com

It's based on an article in telegraph.com about a well known author who used fake identities to give himself 5-star reviews and his rivals 1-star reviews. The guy was already an award-winning, bestselling author. This one had me shaking my head.

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Senseidoji

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> My latest entry on our shared writing blog is Writers Behaving Badly, http://writetype.blogspot.com
> 
> It's based on an article in telegraph.com about a well known author who used fake identities to give himself 5-star reviews and his rivals 1-star reviews. The guy was already an award-winning, bestselling author. This one had me shaking my head.
> 
> Thanks!
> Debra


Good post. I enjoyed it. It is sad to know that authors would do such despicable things.


----------



## dalya

http://dalyamoon.com/2012/09/09/thank-you-for-making-broken-shell-island-10/


----------



## Tonya

Content Tweets VS Spam Tweets http://bit.ly/U3GVXT


----------



## msfowle

Upcoming Series Giveaway! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-o7


----------



## 13500

What are you up to this week?
http://bit.ly/TJc85l


----------



## jemima_pett

Review of Sean N Noonan's The Curse of the Grimlees, more of my NaNoWriMo project and FREE The Princelings and the Lost City on Kindle tomorrow and Wednesday (11/12 Sept)

http://jemimapett.wordpress.com


----------



## bnapier

On today's post, I talk a bit about the decision of whether or not to use a pen name...

http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/


----------



## hs

I wrote a post about how taking a walk helped me clear up some plot problems.
http://hswriting.blogspot.com/2012/09/what-some-fresh-air-can-do.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of A Wanted Man by Lee Child, which comes out tomorrow:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/09/10/a-wanted-man-by-lee-child/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I respond to Joe Konrath's defense of sockpuppeting and fake reviews on my publisher blog.


----------



## momilp

My Monday drawing  http://monicalaporta.com/2012/09/10/monday-drawing-4/


----------



## R. Doug

The Seward Highway, with pictures (here's a sample):


----------



## Dakota Franklin

I was interviewed on Mel's Blog:
http://melcomley.blogspot.ie/2012/09/today-dakota-franklin-is-my-blog-guest.html?spref=tw


----------



## msfowle

My Crappy Poetry: Entry #13 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-of


----------



## Mel Comley

In depth interview with author Fred Brooke. http://melcomley.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Imogen Rose

A guest post by BigAl: Getting the Most from Beta Readers: http://imogenroseblog.blogspot.com/2012/09/getting-most-from-beta-readers-guest.html


----------



## Kwalker

The Army Wives Finale and Cheap Endings: A Personal Promise
http://kellywalkerwrites.blogspot.com/2012/09/the-army-wives-finale-and-cheap-endings.html

Book Review - Broken Shell Island by Dalya Moon
http://kellywalkerwrites.blogspot.com/2012/09/review-broken-shell-island-by-dalya-moon.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

"Who's Got My Golden Arm?": Telling Ghost Stories


----------



## Joel Arnold

A little bit about an author talk I gave and the residual effects:

http://authorjoelarnold.blogspot.com/2012/09/adventures-of-traveling-salesman.html


----------



## Senseidoji

http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/

Did a little post about 9-11.


----------



## cshenold

http://carol-carolsinkspot.blogspot.com

Wrote about short windstorm, safe places, life and writing.


----------



## Nancy Fulda

New blog post: Writing to a Target Audience


----------



## Tonya

Using Libraries As A Marketing Tool http://bit.ly/RLcgMV


----------



## Shane Murray

Talked about the title of my first book, after combining 1 and 2 in the series.

http://shanemurrayfiction.blogspot.jp/


----------



## 13500

Really, Chuck E. Cheese?

http://bit.ly/QJbLZo


----------



## Grace Elliot

Inspired by a visit to Kensington Palace (alas, as a tourist, rather than a guest!) my latest blog post is up"

Kensington Palace - Hotbed of Gossip
http://bit.ly/QIfpTk

Enjoy!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I just posted an announcement that SUDDEN DEATH OVERTIME - my novella of hockey and vampires and Canadian Twisted Lit is the KINDLE BOOK OF THE DAY over at the Kindle Fire Department.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/09/12/kindle-fire-department/

I promise to do a Snoopy Happy Dance on my front lawn in my pajamas for every copy sold today. Come on and see if you can get the neighborhood watch stirred up to pitchfork and torch-bearing mode!

Photographic proof will be provided!


----------



## MackM

I finally got around to starting my blog: http://blog.mackfiction.com/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

My blog entries for this week are Writers Behaving Badly, http://writetype.blogspot and

Scary Stats and Studies about Cybercrime, http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## KathrynLively

I keep a few blogs as well. My most recent entry is on my review site, a review of Clockwork Angels:

Books That Rock Us - http://www.booksthatrock.us


----------



## dalya

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/09/should-you-write-for-trends-should-you.html


----------



## momilp

My latest gluten-free dairy-free recipe  http://monicalaporta.com/2012/09/12/gluten-free-dairy-free-tortillas-lasagna/


----------



## R. Doug

A couple of samples from today's The Flowers of Anchorage:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've written yet another post on the ongoing fake reviews and sockpuppet uproar at my publisher blog. At my personal blog, I have a short post about the latest death pronouncements of the science fiction genre, that has proven to be surprisingly popular (picked up by two blogs that are much more popular than mine).


----------



## msfowle

Winged Elements Photomanipulations >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-on


----------



## Steve Vernon

R. Doug said:


> A couple of samples from today's The Flowers of Anchorage:


Those are gorgeous! And in Alaska! Very cool.


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry details How to Market Your E-book through the KINDLE FIRE DEPARTMENT - giving all the info on the immediate effects of my first ever appearance at the KINDLE FIRE DEPARTMENT as the Book of the Day - as well as offering photographic proof of my promised Snoopy Happy Dance!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/09/13/kindle-fire-department-part-two/

And for those of you too lazy to check out the blog entry - here's the incriminating photo in question!


----------



## NRWick

This was from a few days ago, but I forgot to post it here. http://bit.ly/OyyN0f I wrote about my top 5 books for writers I couldn't live with out. Next, I'll be doing my top 5 fiction books I couldn't live without.


----------



## Dave Walker

New posts today include links for the topics:


William Gibson says we're almost always wrong.
Mood or event structure for short stories.
How Australians can _save lives_ by writing short stories.

All at The Short Story Blog.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

At my publisher blog, I have a roundup of the latest sockpuppet scandal links and at my personal blog, I blog about working as an interpreter at an international wedding and how my GPS tried to kill me by trying to direct me onto a ferry without informing me of that fact.


----------



## That one girl

Today, I posted an interview with fellow KBer, and talented author, Michelle Muckley.

http://tswelti.com/books/interview-with-author-michelle-muckley/


----------



## R. Doug

Thank you, Steve.  Glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## Senseidoji

Posted part three of my superhero story. http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

My series protagonist Frank Renzi is ranting about mass murders and guns. 
Hate + Guns = Dead People http://darkdeeds.susanfleet.com/blog/renzirants.php?entry_id=1347404642&title=hate-%2B-guns-%3D-dead-people


----------



## Steve Vernon

How NOT to market your next e-book!

http://tinyurl.com/9k2jqlo

Leave a comment on the blog for a chance to win a FREE e-book!

(hmm, free e-books, who'd have thought of that)


----------



## msfowle

*FREE BOOK FRIDAY* - Sept 14th, 2012 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-ox


----------



## R. Doug

Today's photo blog is on Anchorage, and here's a sample or two:


----------



## 13500

A great piece by ^^R. Doug^^ today on Flash Fiction Fridays.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/09/flash-fiction-fridays-tgif.html


----------



## tsharp

My latest blog about the 4-star review I got recently, where the reviewer got the name of the protagonist wrong!

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2012/09/12/amazon-review/


----------



## angelamcconnell

Hey All! Just posted the next installment in my "Lost in Venice" series: http://angelamcconnell.com/fun-stuff/lost-in-venice-part-4-the-spirit-of-fumaaar/ where in the spirit of novel research, I drink wine on the streets and meet the Ghostbusters. True story. 

Hope you'll check it out. I've been loving some of the recent blog posts listed here by folks. I might lose myself in this thread checking out all the bloggerty goodness.


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

I feel like such a failure. I just posted to my blog about why my writing was falling so far behind. (Actually its because my current book keeps growing - but I suppose it would be unfair to blame the book!)

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.co.nz/

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I post about a really juicy political scandal in Germany and some randoms links and things today.


----------



## EllieP

It's hot couples in fiction Friday on my blog so swing by and meet Annabel and Jet 18+ only http://elodieparkes.blogspot.com


----------



## Shane Murray

Posted up a map for one series, and sample chapters for both my novels. 

Enjoy!


----------



## msfowle

Get my ENTIRE series *FREE*! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-oH


----------



## Flurries Unlimited

Posting every day--several times a day!  Whew, it's exhausting!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I announce my latest release with a give-away:FREE WHISKEY!!!


----------



## arodera

Hi, guys!

In my last post I talk about the progress of my new releases on Amazon and great news: my novel "The enigma of the vanquished" ("El enigma de los vencidos" - Spanish Edition), thanks to its digital success was published in May 2012 by a major publisher in Spain, and it has now reached America bookshops by its own distributor. For now it will be sold in Miami, Santiago of Chile and Mexico City, but it can also be found through the catalog of paper books from Amazon.com or Barnes & Noble.

http://vivenciasdeunescritornovel.blogspot.com.es/2012/09/el-enigma-de-los-vencidos-desembarca-en.html

Best regards.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Author style cooking!!!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/09/15/author-style-cooking/


----------



## momilp

My PSA for the week and some photomanipulation by the side  http://monicalaporta.com/2012/09/15/psa-le-me-interviewed-live/


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I am spending more time on pinterest. 
Here's my blog: http://drdhillon.blogspot.com/ I will follow those who will follow me. Thanks.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

With regards to #SampleSunday on Twitter, I posted another fragment from Peccadillo - A Katla Novel, my current WIP. Peccadillo is the second novel in the Amsterdam Assassin Series, which I aim to publish before the start of the Holiday Season. I'm 77K words in, so that won't be a problem, I think. For anyone who wants to read the fragment: http://wp.me/p1mYQc-2i


----------



## msfowle

Today's the LAST DAY to get the entire First Series for FREE! > http://wp.me/p2k90c-px


----------



## Mel Comley

Interview with Kenneth Hoss anyone. http://melcomley.blogspot.com/2012/09/interview-with-kenneth-hoss.html?spref=tw


----------



## seventhspell

Over on the Seven Spell Saga blog I have posted a four chapter advance preview of the last book in the saga, look out in the coming months for more. There is also more photographs, castles, moats and fonts, things that inspired story locations in this magical, YA urban fantasy. Does Chloe marry Oliver? Does Tristan really love Dale? Will they ever be free of the time travel portal on the Dearing estate that causes trouble and adventure. Start reading the last book as it is posted in parts on my blog http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com


----------



## EllieP

Blog hop so many prizes, over 71 blogs, start your hop on the Indulgent blog hop trail at http://elodieparkes.blogspot.com


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I'm the Sunday Spotlight at Elizabeth Baxter's blog Small Blonde Hippy. And at my own blog, I write about the twilight of the fax machine.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Blogged today about Pantsers, Plotters, and - Puzzlers! A post for all those who feel inadequately represented by the arbitrary division of writers into plotters and pantsers:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/09/16/by-popular-demand-pantsers-plotters-and-puzzlers/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've got a post with photos about our annual harvest festival parade, which is a descent into the weirdness of rural life in Germany.


----------



## Tonya

Find the ENTHUSIASM for your writing! http://bit.ly/QfunLY


----------



## msfowle

Balancing Success & Failure... and a *FREE* book >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-pG


----------



## 13500

Starting a WOW! Women on Writing blog tour for my second novel, "Until My Soul Gets It Right." First up? An interview on The Muffin.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/09/untils-north-american-tour-2012.html


----------



## T.K.

Just did a post on a little 'bookish' news and a new facebook 'contest.'

http://eveningfades.blogspot.com/2012/09/great-news-and-contest.html

http://www.facebook.com/ChambertonPublishing


----------



## Steve Vernon

Why DO novels have chapters?

My take on it.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/09/17/why-do-novels-have-chapters/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Enjoy the cover and an exclusive excerpt, Chapter 3, from Tripoli's Target, the second spy thriller in the Justin Hall series, which will come out on Amazon on October 9: http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/

The prologue and the first two chapters are also available on my blog.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Thomas Watson

*Reading Habits*

http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/2012/09/17/reading-habits/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about the inspiration for the setting of my novel *Depraved Heart*: Madam Sherri's Castle: Where Hathor Came From


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

Updated my blog today! "10 truths to share with your children while preparing them for adulthood"
http://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/3010073-10-truths-to-share-with-your-children-while-preparing-them-for-adulthood


----------



## R. Doug

Finishing up my Alaska Adventure photo journal with a review of our favorite Anchorage restaurant - The Glacier Brewhouse

And a sample photo or two:


----------



## Justawriter

Wow, that chowder looks amazing!

I just posted my first blog post....more of an introduction than anything else, very simple. I hope to follow up with regular weekly author interviews, asking all the things I'd like to know as a reader and writer. I'll probably have the occasional recipe too. 
http://www.pamelakelley.com/2012/09/18/welcome-to-my-world/


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Thomas Watson said:


> *Reading Habits*
> 
> http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/2012/09/17/reading-habits/


Good article, Thomas. Echoed a lot of my childhood, although my father was an editor at a Children/YA publisher, so I got a lot of books for free. However, before I was twelve i'd plowed through most of the books in the Amstelveen library and had to go to Amsterdam to find new reading material.


----------



## msfowle

My Crappy Poetry: Entry #14 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-pW


----------



## Cathy21

My most recent post was an interview with Kristine Cayne author of Deadly Addiction (Deadly Vices) which I reviewed on my blog recently.

http://indie-bookworm.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/interview-kristine-cayne-author-of.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

A guest blog from my friend Ray on a ceremony honoring a Civil War regiment: The Elk County Rifles Company G of the 42nd Pennsylvania Volunteer Infantry


----------



## Guest

R. Doug said:


> Finishing up my Alaska Adventure photo journal with a review of our favorite Anchorage restaurant - The Glacier Brewhouse
> 
> And a sample photo or two:


OMG. I just started a diet and that food looks amazing. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## R. Doug

You're very welcome, Abby.


----------



## KealanPatrick

My recent post is a signpost to various work available free online.

http://kealanpatrick.wordpress.com/2012/09/16/freefall/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My latest two blogs this week are, "Self-Publishing Stats Reveal Key Differences Among Earners", on my shared writing blog, http://writetype.blogspot.com, and

"Scary Stats and Studies about Cybercrime" on my white-collar crime blog at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## KealanPatrick

Interesting stuff, Debra!


----------



## mettamia

I enjoyed that blog post Debra - thanks for posting. I've just tweeted a link to it. Now I'd better get writing!

I updated my blog today with a post called 'Meditation Motivation Through Charts'

http://miarandall.wordpress.com/2012/09/19/meditation-motivation-through-charts/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

There are some people whose only purpose in life is to barrel through other people's existence and wreak as much damage (physical, financial, psychological, what-have-you) as possible. They steal your serenity, your joy, your sanity, your thunder and anything of value they can get their hands on and cause it to wilt, decay and die slowly. The last one I encountered is making swan song noises, but stage whispering it because delicacy is not one of its natural talents. Yeah, I blogged that and my suggestions for it.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2012/09/be-gone-already.html


----------



## Tonya

Tips for writing a novel! http://bit.ly/S77CgW


----------



## R. Doug

Marion Blakey - The "Gift" Who Keeps on Giving


----------



## msfowle

A New Facebook Page and Other Updates! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-q6


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Michael Sears, author of Black Fridays, his debut financial thriller that came out yesterday:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/09/19/10-questions-with-michael-sears/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## momilp

My fresh vegetarian pasta sauce  http://monicalaporta.com/2012/09/19/summer-vegetarian-ragout-and-a-small-rant-about-garlic/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi, I just posted on my white-collar crime blog: Tips to Protect You and Your Business from White-Collar Crime, http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Black Sheep has been updated. We're on chapter 16 now, only 4 chapters left till the end of Black Sheep!
http://bit.ly/SC3jWZ


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I have a post about _Talk Like a Pirate Day_ and use it to promote my two pirate themed stories.


----------



## Nadine

I've recently wrote a post about the 7.6 earthquake in Costa Rica. Needless to say...I was pretty terrified!! We've had over 1500 aftershocks since the big one.

http://happierthanabillionaire.com/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Today I posted about *The Mobility of the Low-Tech*. Nothing too Earth-shattering, but I can't shatter the Earth with _every_ blog post.


----------



## 56139

One of my MC's wrote about surviving the apocalypse today! 

http://www.iamjustjunco.com/index.php/easyblog/entry/how-to-survive-the-apocalypse


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Tonight I ruminate on bad writing and assault as the basis for romance on the Amapola Press blog.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2012/09/penetrating-formula.html


----------



## msfowle

Ooo - Purdy Fairies! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-qi


----------



## PatrickWalts

In addition to my personal blog(which I rarely update)I run a blog/Facebook page featuring interviews with local and otherwise unsigned metal bands. Here's one I did with Sacrificial Slaughter from Corona, CA recently.
http://supportoklahomametal.wordpress.com/2012/07/23/interview-with-sacrificial-slaughter-corona-ca/


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

I've posted a sample from my upcoming novel "New Hope City."
http://sunhimistwalker.com/2012/09/19/focusing-on-novel-new-hope-city/


----------



## T.K.

Posted about Swan Song: The Cardinal Rule Book 1 - my NEW RELEASE! Yay!

http://eveningfades.blogspot.com/2012/09/swan-song-cardinal-rule-book-1-new.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

Two posts today: My interview with Stephen Romano, author of *Resurrection Express*, out on September 18:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/09/20/10-questions-with-stephen-romano/

and an excerpt from my short story, *Burying the Truth*, out today on Amazon:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/09/20/burying-the-truth-a-short-story/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - WHY E-BOOKS WILL NEVER COMPLETELY REPLACE TRADITIONALLY PUBLISHED E-BOOKS!!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/09/20/why-e-books-will-never-completely-replace-traditionally-published-books/#comment-1085


----------



## J Dean

Whew! Can finally say I'm putting something up! That's one of the reasons I don't like fall: getting back into the school groove really cuts into my writing time:

Here's something to enjoy! http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2012/09/20/from-the-vein-omnibus-the-ghen-elleha/


----------



## John A. A. Logan

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/month-nine-of-epublishing-went-well-by.html

Latest blog post on Authors Electric

Month Nine of Epublishing Went Well!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I posted about what I learned through my research for an upcoming novel to be released in October. Plus, I added the trailer.

http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com


----------



## sarahdalton

Today I posted about my blog tour and the giveaways available for my book. http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/?p=162


----------



## SuseHocking

Yesterday I posted my first ever short story, and today I posted another one because I was on a roll...

http://susanhocking.weebly.com/blog.html


----------



## Tonya

KNOW when it's time to KILL a character! http://bit.ly/RHBtsl


----------



## msfowle

*FREE BOOK FRIDAY* - Sept 21st, 2012 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-qn


----------



## 13500

Who's up for a Shakespeare Quiz? Join me for a "Bit of the Bard" today on BookSpark.
http://book-spark.blogspot.com/2012/09/shakespeare-quiz-are-you-obsessed-enough.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Stuart Woods, author of Severe Clear, a thriller that came out on September 18:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/09/21/my-interview-with-stuart-woods/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## jemima_pett

This week I finished posting the novel I wrote at Camp NaNoWriMo in August (The Way West). It'll get edited in the new year and who knows what might happen to it after that!

I did a piece about the new writing course I'm attending (better late than never).

The final character interview appeared on Thursday when Princeling George interviewed me!!

Coming soon (tomorrow, Monday, and most Saturdays after that), book reviews that have been backing up while everything else was going on!

http://jemimapett.wordpress.com


----------



## msfowle

What's your favorite escape? >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-qN


----------



## Tonya

Tips to a SUCCESSFUL book release day! http://bit.ly/RNQ5q9


----------



## cshenold

A new Jaws the Terror story-cat as pregnancy diagnostician http://carol-carolsinkspot.blogspot.com

Come on down, have fun with Jaws.


----------



## momilp

Just a PSA of my books giveaway, short and sweet  http://monicalaporta.com/2012/09/22/stuck-in-a-good-book-hop-giveaway/


----------



## John H. Carroll

Random thinking about life: http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2012/09/thinking-about-life.html


----------



## R. Doug

Fun Photo Friday again. Sample photographs


----------



## seventhspell

It's blog hop time over on the blog http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogpost.com with the Naughty or Nice blog hop- join the hop; loads of prizes.
On the blog http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com I welcome guest author Felicia Tatum with an exerpt from her soon to be released The White Aura.


----------



## EllieP

Blog Hop time on the blog, win things and hop to the next blog #naughty or #nice http://elodieparkes.blogspot.com


----------



## Andre Jute

The Swan at the Weir
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3108​


----------



## Andre Jute

The Matriarch of the Herons over the Bridewell
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3118​


----------



## CoraBuhlert

At my publisher blog, I have a link roundup of the latest discussion about KDP Select and at my personal blog, I have a somewhat ecclectic post about the Munich Oktoberfest, the problem of slurs and swearwords in secondary world settings, the question why the sort of books and writers deemed universally relevant by literary critics usually aren't and a bunch of other links.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I don't normally get two posts added to my writing blog in such a short period of time, but today I posted about *Creating (Analog) Artwork for eBooks*.


----------



## Angela Ackerman

A* NEW Descriptive Tool for Writers* is Coming to The Bookshelf Muse: The Physical Attribute Thesaurus! http://thebookshelfmuse.blogspot.ca/2012/09/introducingthe-physical-attribute.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I've decided to fully embrace my new life as a small press, including freelance efforts to the benefit of indie authors. I'm all in now!

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2012/09/embracing-freelancing.html


----------



## mettamia

I just updated my blog with a short post about Vipassana meditation

http://miarandall.wordpress.com/2012/09/24/vipassana-meditation/


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I posted another fragment of my WIP, the second novel in the Amsterdam Assassin Series, Peccadillo, now nearly finished.

Ronald Heijboer has been kidnapped by a killer and wakes up to a nasty surprise. Peccadilo - A Katla Novel, fragment


----------



## Tonya

Marketing Tips For The Holidays http://bit.ly/QtdH6L


----------



## Shane Murray

New blog post with a status update on my writing progress. Still looking for to publish early 2013, most likely January.

http://shanemurrayfiction.blogspot.jp/


----------



## R. Doug

Pictorial recipe for Cream of Roasted Corn and Poblano Chili Soup.


----------



## msfowle

*COMING SOON!* - Premade and Custom Ebook Covers >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-qU


----------



## Ethan Jones

Enjoy Chapter 4 from from Tripoli's Target, the second spy thriller in the Justin Hall series, which comes out on Amazon on October 9:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/09/24/chapter-4-of-tripolis-target/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Thomas Watson

The problem with advice on the internet.

http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/


----------



## momilp

Just posted my Monday drawing  http://monicalaporta.com/2012/09/24/monday-drawing-6/


----------



## msfowle

My Crappy Poetry: Entry #15 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-rd


----------



## LGOULD

I posted some thoughts about my surprising Washington Nationals on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## lanaslifetips

Yes a few days ago http://lanaslifetipsblog.wordpress.com/2012/09/20/time-for-a-cull/

It's about sorting out you and your life and the analogy with the 'cull' was topical due to badger culling is in the news.

I try to blog min. of once a month but don't go over the top.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lanas-Life-Tips-No-nonsense-Guide/dp/1907172106


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My latest shared writing blog is Defining the Value of a Book at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I made a short post about the 25th anniversary of The Princess Bride http://kristinemckinley.wordpress.com/


----------



## Susanne O

I have recently started a fitness and weight loss blog. Before I started writing fiction, I was a trained fitness teacher and weight loss coach. I have taken tons off people in my fitness classes and made them change their lifestyle to a healthier one. I also wrote two books on health, fitness and weight loss, now out of print. But, when some of the people in my writer's and reader's FB group asked me for tips on how to lose weigh and keep it off, I decided to go back to my roots and update my books. I thought I'd write a whole new book and base it on this blog. This way, I can write up chapters, post them on my blog and get reactions and comments and even questions, so I know exactly what to put into the book, which I will publish in the New Year.

This is the blog so far: http://olearyhealth.blogspot.ie/

This is just a little side line, as I'm still writing fiction and have many future projects.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about being perplexed by the vampire craze: Vampires, Vampires, Everyone Wants Vampires


----------



## Andre Jute

Cuddling up to the ancient enemy 
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3130​


----------



## mettamia

New blog post:

_Lighten up through Meditation!_

http://miarandall.wordpress.com/2012/09/26/lighten-up-through-meditation/


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Thomas Watson said:


> The problem with advice on the internet.
> 
> http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/


Great article, Thomas!


----------



## Hildred

I posted a reminder that I take guest posts about any writing/book related topics on Saturdays. (Or another day, if it's best for you.) This includes blog tour stops for all genres (including erotica.)

http://hildredbillings.blogspot.com/2012/09/dont-forget-share-saturday-is-still.html


----------



## Richard Kolb

Blogging is essential in promoting, but I prefer an wordpress paid alternative because of it's impact


----------



## Shane Murray

Posted up some teaser prose for my first novel!


----------



## R. Doug

A great (and very easy) recipe for Blue Cheese Dressing:


----------



## msfowle

Find pre-made ebook covers at Melchelle Designs! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-rn <<


----------



## Mel Comley

Today I have Thea Atkinson on my blog!

http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.fr/


----------



## soesposito

Have a blog post up for pet owners today. Come share with us what you've learned from your pet!

http://murderinparadise.com/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi,

My latest white-collar crime blog post is "Chemotherapy Fraud. Really?" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp and the shared writing blog I posted on Sunday is "Defining the Value of a Book" at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## dalya

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/09/5-things-authors-should-know-about.html


----------



## Emily Kimelman

I posted about my experience at the Brooklyn Book Fair.

http://emilykimelman.wordpress.com/


----------



## SuseHocking

I posted my first Three Sentence Thursday post, sharing three sentences from my WIP.

http://susanhocking.weebly.com/blog.html


----------



## momilp

Just posted my self-portrait with a spin  me, myself, and my latest novel.
http://monicalaporta.com/2012/09/26/writer-into-the-wild-a-self-portrait/


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

Book Cover reveal for my novel "New Hope City."

http://sunhimistwalker.com/2012/09/26/novel-cover-reveal-new-hope-city/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I blogged about the journey my Muse took to gift me the theme for "Not Gwen" -- one of the stories in the vignette collection, "Because She Was A Woman."



Want to witness a little stream of consciousness from a safe distance? Click on the link:

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2012/09/wearing-masks.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I announce that I repackaged four of the short crime stories in my collection _Murder in the Family_ as standalone editions. And yesterday, I posted about a great interview with George R.R. Martin that was broadcast on German TV and talked a bit about _Fifty Shades of Grey_ and the Cinderella fantasy.


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## Tonya

TIPS ON "Writing Emotions" http://ow.ly/e04lP


----------



## TJHudson

Announcing my first foray into KDP Select promotion. Will update after the free promo and a week later to see if it's had any influence on sales.
I'm keeping my expectations realistic, as it's a brand new book and I'm an unknown author.

http://tjhudson.net/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

It's only 35 days till NaNoWriMo starts! And ofcourse, I just wrote my first blogpost on it, in which I look back and forward.

http://bit.ly/OrQ5kx


----------



## msfowle

*FREE BOOK FRIDAY* - Sept 28th, 2012 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-rB


----------



## Tonya

New Places To Find Readers! http://bit.ly/VTp5ty


----------



## Mel Comley

I interviewed the wonderful author Lee Carey on my blog.

Drop by a pick up one of his free books. 

http://melcomley.blogspot.fr/


----------



## momilp

Fresh new snippet from my YA dystopian  http://monicalaporta.com/2012/09/28/friday-snippet-20/


----------



## John H. Carroll

I wrote a blog post on how I use time in writing.

http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2012/09/time-of-day-in-writing.html


----------



## R. Doug

It's Fun Photo Friday, and here's a sample:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I examine how global pop culture phenomena have been (and continue to be) adapted to local tastes in unauthorized sequels and the like. Examples include Israeli Tarzan sequels, German Sherlock Holmes adventures, Chinese Harry Potter stories, and Iranian _Shreck_ dubs, none of which were even remotely authorized.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've just put up a brand new blog entry discussing the secrets behind creating strong first lines.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/09/29/the-secret-behind-a-strong-first-line/

Of course, now that I've posted it in my blog it is no longer a secret.

Unless you haven't read it yet...


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about freshening up the covers of my books: Time for a Makeover


----------



## Guest

I posted a sample chapter of my upcoming novel CLASH OF EAGLES, the sequel to WOLF HUNT.


----------



## Yoly

I blogged about "Night of the Evil Reviewer," which is about quid pro quo reviews.


----------



## chrisstevenson

Last Post on Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:

*Do Free Books Net Sales?*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2012-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&updated-max=2013-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=50


----------



## Simplewriter

I just started my writer's blog. For my first blog post, I discussed why a writer must explore the evil that exists in this world: dawntoduskwriting.blogspot.com.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I posted another fragment from my WIP for #SampleSunday: http://wp.me/p1mYQc-2t


----------



## Patty Jansen

I must be NUTS!

I've decided that by way of providing whoever is interested with ARCs, I'm going to serialise my next novel on my blog:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/09/30/shifting-reality-by-patty-jansen-serialised-arc/


----------



## StephenLivingston

New post at http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com about my Select free promotion.


----------



## msfowle

Real life and Reel Big Fish >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-rP


----------



## Patty Jansen

And! I put up Chapter 1:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/09/30/shifting-reality-chapter-1/


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

A couple of posts about the fantastic Writers Police Academy (three days of forensics and firearms training and real-life law enforcement simulations for authors):

http://www.screenwritingtricks.com/2012/09/getting-real-writers-police-academy.html

http://www.screenwritingtricks.com/2012/09/the-writers-police-academy-and.html


----------



## Shane Murray

Today I put up a review of my friend's novella!

http://shanemurrayfiction.blogspot.jp/


----------



## JRainey

I just posted on my blog and interview/giveaway from Katie Salidas for her new book, Moonlight! 

http://independentparanormal.blogspot.com/2012/09/interview-with-katie-salidas-author-of.html


----------



## Incognita

In response to the ongoing "discussion" about online reviews, I talk about how helpful it would be if we could put warning labels on our books (note...this is somewhat tongue-in-cheek):

http://christinepope.com/Wordpress/2012/09/29/if-books-came-with-warning-labels/


----------



## Andre Jute

Y'all are cordially invited to lunch with André at Isaac's, Cork, Eire
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3136
or click the pic to go directly to the table


​


----------



## ilamont

A post from my personal blog about passing an important milestone: Getting paid for the first time.

*An entrepreneurial milestone*

-- Ian


----------



## cshenold

A post from my blog about having whine with that cheese. 
http://carol-carolsinkspot.blogspot.com


----------



## seventhspell

On the Ruthin trilogy blog i have guest author Tara Wood and her book The Shade plus cover reveals for the second edition of the Ruthin trilogy books one and two.
http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com

On the seven spell saga blog another four chapters preview of the last book in the saga (pre-release plus cover reveal) http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com


----------



## Todd Thorne

Steve Vernon said:


> I've just put up a brand new blog entry discussing the secrets behind creating strong first lines.
> 
> http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/09/29/the-secret-behind-a-strong-first-line/


Not that I intentionally hatched an evil scheme to bookend Steve's topic, but I wrote in my blog about the challenges faced with closing a story. Hint: it's got to be strong too.

http://dark-opus.blogspot.com/2012/09/stories-should-have-killer-ending-or.html


----------



## Patty Jansen

Chapter 2 of my online ARC of my new novel is up:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/09/30/shifting-reality-chapter-2/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

The continued exploration for the inspiration for the vignettes included in *Because She Was a Woman*, this blog entry concentrates on the story that set my imagination free to write _Independence Day_ -- a modern day fantasy about motherhood in which a woman makes one last ditch effort to bond with her teenager.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2012/10/inspiration-for-independence-day.html

​


----------



## CarlG

I introduce a new feature on my website, a series of articles exploring the background and inner workings of my historical fantasy novel. First up, I explore the two time periods in which the book is set, in The Times of Barbara Reilly.


----------



## msfowle

5 Tips to Balancing Family and Writing >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-rX


----------



## 13500

What's your favorite banned book?
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/10/banned-books-week-sept-30-oct-6.html


----------



## ruecole

Launch day contest! 

Rue


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Looking for beta readers


----------



## Kristine McKinley

An end of month update on my first month as a published author

http://kristinemckinley.wordpress.com/2012/09/30/end-of-month-update/


----------



## R. Doug

A Tale of Two Trips

Sample photos:


----------



## chrisstevenson

Latest one up at Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:

*Do Free Books Net Sales? Update.*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2012-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&updated-max=2013-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=50


----------



## Writerly Writer

3000 words left on my re-write, so what have I learned?

http://kjcolt.wordpress.com/2012/10/02/3000-words-left/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Since I released a new book today (and launched it for free for a few days), _of course_ I had to post to my blog about it:

*New Book Released Today: Financial ABC*


----------



## Patty Jansen

Because I've had awesome replies to the first three chapters of my serialised novel, I've already put up chapter 4:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/10/02/shifting-reality-chapter-4/


----------



## msfowle

My Crappy Poetry: Entry #16 - A Poem to My Son >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-s6


----------



## Nancy Fulda

How to be a Classy Panelist

(aka, How not to become one of those nightmare panelists who holds up her book at every opportunity and blathers on well past the point when everybody else was done listening.)


----------



## Kwalker

Authors and Mothers


----------



## ruecole

It's Launch Day for How to Cook a Turkey and to celebrate I'm having a Launch Day Contest!

Rue


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I blather on about good-writing vs. good storytelling: On Writing: Style vs. Substance - An Old Debate


----------



## CoraBuhlert

On Sunday, I blogged about two arson attacks in my hometown and yesterday I shared a bunch of interesting links.


----------



## Christopher Hunter

If you are looking for real life theatrics, check this out! 
http://www.christopherhunterfiction.com/1/post/2012/10/baptism-by-fire.html


----------



## sarahdalton

Info about book 2 of the Blemished trilogy on my blog today!

http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/?p=167


----------



## Patty Jansen

Yes! I posted chapter 5 of my Indonesians-in-space-cyber-political-hard SF Shifting Reality. Because you're all awesome:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/10/03/shifting-reality-chapter-5/


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

I posted a hypothetical showdown between four of the greatest battleships in WWII.

Oh, and check out the book giveaway on the main page. Signed paperback. Groovy.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

New Chapter for Black Sheep is online.

Sadly enough, this is chapter 17 from 20. So really nearing the end of this project now.

http://bit.ly/PQRHQK


----------



## Routhwick

Not a blog, but a behind-the-scenes feed on Google+: #WhatLiesAground. (It's also relayed on my Amazon author page.)


----------



## R. Doug

A return to The War Eagles Air Museum. And a sample of the photos:


----------



## Andre Jute

One of the best-written thrillers I will read this year.
Andre Jute is a writer I trust to give me a good book every time. 
- Matt Posner on Amazon​


----------



## msfowle

*Check out the NEW Science Fiction cover art!* >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-sf


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I blog about my experiences as an interpreter at a civil wedding.


----------



## Eric Timar

Plug for the guy who made my new cover. Shows two different mockups, also -- which you might like better! I envisioned the cover all along as being blue-on-white, though . . .

[URL=http://erictimarbooks.wordpress]http://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/[/url]


----------



## Kwalker

In the first of my new series on "Indie Inspiration" I have an interview with author Dalya Moon =)


----------



## Patty Jansen

I have posted about how we put ourselves in our fiction

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/10/05/putting-yourself-in-your-writing/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Todd Thorne said:


> Not that I intentionally hatched an evil scheme to bookend Steve's topic, but I wrote in my blog about the challenges faced with closing a story. Hint: it's got to be strong too.
> 
> http://dark-opus.blogspot.com/2012/09/stories-should-have-killer-ending-or.html


Ha! Thanks Todd. I enjoyed your blog entry and it definitely raises a very good point!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Jonathan C. Gillespie said:


> I posted a hypothetical showdown between four of the greatest battleships in WWII.
> 
> Oh, and check out the book giveaway on the main page. Signed paperback. Groovy.


Jonathan - the gunboy geek in my soul really enjoyed your blog entry.

Mind you, I still think the Bismark would have taken that battle. There was an awful lot of fear and dread attached to that particular name at that particular point in history - (as I pointed out in my blog comment - which I then forgot to sign). But I really dig "what-if" World War II questions like this.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've got a guest-blog entry that went live this morning over at the RG2E - (Reader's Guide To E-Publishing).

Leave a comment at the blog for a chance to win a free e-copy of my VERY Halloween-ish scarecrow novel TATTERDEMON.

http://thereadersguidetoepublishing.wordpress.com/2012/10/05/lets-talk-scarecrows-with-rg2e-featured-author-steve-vernon/


----------



## msfowle

FREE BOOK FRIDAY - October 5th, 2012 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-sE


----------



## 13500

It's Flash Fiction Friday today on Bibliophilic Blather. Horror month begins with a creepy fairy tale, "The Grandma."

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/10/flash-fiction-fridays-let-horror-begin.html


----------



## T.K.

I'm hosting author Emily Ann Ward today on a blog tour for her new release Promising Hope. Stop by and enter to win prizes! 

http://eveningfades.blogspot.com/2012/10/the-protectors-blog-tour-with-author.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I post some photos from a recent trip to the Lüneburger Heath, a nature preserve in North Germany.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from today's blog:


----------



## Eric Timar

*The Cleveland Diaspora*

Excerpt from my new novel:

I could become another permanent member of the Cleveland Diaspora. I might join people like Michael Dirda, the book critic of the Washington Post. Also Jim Krusoe, a writer, in California I think, who had put out the fine novel _Erased_. . . . 

[URL=http://erictimarbooks.wordpress]http://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/[/url]


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I've started a new blog article series, Katla's Amsterdam, where I highlight locales used in the Amsterdam Assassin Series, most of the time with my own photographs. The first instalment is about the area where Katla's apartment is supposed to be located, the Entrepotdok area, which has a rich and tumultuous history before the warehouse area was converted in apartments.


----------



## Mercius

I blogged about my new book release and the Free To A Good Home Giveaway I'm doing until Tuesday (because it's about cats...well leopards....get it...are you sure you get it? You know like if there was a box of cats and...nevermind...I think you get it...). I just realized that people finally started to comment a few months ago and I missed them all because I needed to approve them and I never got around to checking them as the administrator until too late. All this time I thought I was blogging to myself. 

Now I feel all self-conscious...stop looking at me!


----------



## M T McGuire

Well... if anyone's interested, I've posted a bit of light fluff about snurds (the things in my avatar) and World James Bond day.

It's here http://wp.me/pJIxY-as.


----------



## Alan Parkinson

I thought I would post an extract of one of my more recent posts, plenty more updated here :http://nationalserviceblog.wordpress.com/

National Service and Military History Blog

I know most readers know about national Service and many no doubt will have been a National serviceman, but for the one's that do not, including students. I hope what is written below helps you understand.
National service came into being in September 1939 by an act of parliament at the outbreak of the Second World War. Britain had a regular army, but it was not up to strength for the conflict that at the time was foreseeable. The men called up in this act were eighteen up to thirty plus, who were not working down the mines or working in armament or aircraft factories or shipbuilding yards. The men who were exempt were classed has reserved occupational as you are aware men and women who worked in the factories etc. during wartime, were just as essential as men on the front line are. I have to point out, those men who were employed in armament and shipbuilding etc. tried in there thousands to join up during WW2. It was to no avail, because of their strategic work they were always turned down. It upset them, because they thought serving personnel would look down on them as dodgers and they certainly were not.

After the war in 1945 all this changed with a new act of parliament. This decreed all male personnel in the British Isles, barring coal miners aged between eighteen and twenty-five years of age had to do eighteen months National service in one of the three services. This went up to two years' service at the outbreak of the Korean War in 1950, much to the dismay of the national servicemen.

For more click here: http://nationalserviceblog.wordpress.com/


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

R. Doug said:


> Sample photos from today's blog:


Doug, thanks for dropping by on my blog. I see we both have good taste in historical aviation.

Today, I posted the release of my new horror short fiction collection, _Cindered Souls_.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

After a discussion on Twitter where I was questioning the importance of introducing the main character in a story's first paragraph, I had the idea to share some of my first paragraphs, so today I posted the four "first paragraphs" from the books I currently have available for sale.

*Four First Paragraphs*


----------



## Hildred

A couple days ago I had an interview with my editor/cover designer about my new release over at her literary blog. She's just started it out and will be offering her services soon to author's on a budget, so be sure to check her out if you'll be interested.

Here's an excerpt from the interview:
*
Your characters are older-actually adults. Do you find it at all difficult to write about older folks?
*
I've been writing about people older than me since I was a kid! I've always been fascinated about adulthood. I once wrote a huge blog post about why I'm not interested in children's and YA fiction, but tl;dr is that I think adults get a bad rap. Everyone seems to focus on "first time" feelings, like first time falling in love, becoming an adult, and all that stuff. I mean, it has its place, but even I can't connect to it half the time. My life has not mirrored most of the YA stuff out there in any way. People tell me I'm an "old soul" and I totally believe them. Give me bitter middle-aged women over whiny, wide-eyed teens any day.

Plus, you know, life doesn't end once you become an adult. People may become more settled in who they are and their morals, but they're still growing, and still having crazy experiences that will further shape their identities. And what can I say, I related to being jaded and angry that life is different than how you imagined it would be.

http://www.pipsqueakery.net/interview-hildred-billings-author-of-daisuki/


----------



## RuthNestvold

This one has already been amazingly popular since I posted it maybe an hoar ago, don't ask me why -- maybe I hit a nerve: "Author spotlight with me on OWW, the usefulness of writing workshops, and another ebook up."

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/10/07/author-spotlight-with-me-on-oww-the-usefulness-of-writing-workshops-and-another-ebook-up/

The emphasis of the post is on my (positive) take on writing workshops, inspired by the Author Spotlight OWW did on me this month, combined with my reaction to something I read this week online, which I do not care to reference specifically for personal and professional reasons.

Anyhoo, there you have it, workshops and me. *g*


----------



## Tonya

Secrets To Publishing Success http://bit.ly/QX3hJB #amwriting #indieauthor


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I have come up with the concept for the NaNoWriMo 2012 project. It's a bit ambitious, and will tackle from religion to education; from civil rights and responsibilities; greed and power and how they intermarry to create a whole new monster that eats away not only at the souls of the afflicted but also poisons the society that draws from that well.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2012/10/may-you-grow-old-and-fat.html

Over at the Amapola Pres blog, the companion piece also has a link to a friend's newest project on Celtic Moon Goddesses...

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2012/10/theres-crisp-in-air.html


----------



## Patty Jansen

Dalya is on my blog today!

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/10/08/guest-post-dalya-moon-remember-who-you-were/

About the erratic nature of selling and resulting frustrations.


----------



## M T McGuire

For any self published writers reading this thread, there's a good site to submit your work to: http://awesomeindies.wordpress.com/ If you take a look at their selection criteria, you'll see what I mean. They're people in the industry, writers with publishers or with professional qualifications in writing, Creative Writing MA holders and you have to find someone pretty high falutin' to speak for you if you submit but it's definitely worth it.

With such high standards, I reckon a listing there is a good riposte to all the indie bashers out there who say that self-published equals rubbish. Because if you get a book on there, it means a discerning panel of seasoned professionals consider your book up there with anything the big six put out.

So there we go. I thought I'd share it.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## jemima_pett

Thanks, MT!

A lot of hugely interesting blog posts here.

I've got a review of Stephen King's 'On Writing' and a sample of some homework from my creative writing course on my blog (using only the letters from an ex-boyfriend's name!) http://jemimapett.wordpress.com

On the website there's an Advance Review Copy offer for the paperback trilogy of my three ebooks. http://www.princelings.co.uk


----------



## Ty Johnston

'Tripoli's Target' a new spy thriller from Ethan Jones

http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/10/tripolis-target-new-spy-thriller-from.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I spent all day Saturday wandering around the three towns that served as inspiration for Halcyon Beach, the setting of my Halcyon Beach ghost stories series. I blogged about it here: Searching for Halcyon Beach


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

I recently added a few more articles to my site:
"How much debt is too much debt?"
"The Scorecard after Round One"

Check it out and please hit the facebook/twitter like buttons
Also hit the google plus button at the bottom ofthe home page please.

Thank you all!


----------



## TLH

I just got done interviewing a copyright lawyer. I've learned a lot and that at times, I've infringed. Now this is one lawyers opinion but it appears there are a lot of misconceptions out there on what we can and cannot do. http://wp.me/p1iJRr-sM


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Been a while, but I finally posted something with substance. 
Promoting my first Kindle Fire HD Giveaway. Hope to see an improvement in traffic 

Had some HTML issues - designed the giveaway in Taco HTML Editor, but when moving to the blog I ended up redoing quite a but of it.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I announce the German translation of one of my short stories.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Where I explain why I won't be submitting to big publishers anymore:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/10/09/why-the-hell-would-i-want-to-sell-a-book/

Or: watch my fat arse as I skip into the big blue yonder.

(warning, some swearing therein)


----------



## msfowle

My Crappy Poetry: Entry #17 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-ty


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about Tripoli's Target release and the FREE days promotion of Arctic Wargame:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/10/09/tripolis-target-and-arctic-wargame/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Kwalker

Step into my office: (AKA I cannot work under these conditions!)


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## BT

Actually I launched a new blog just today. It's not for everybody, but I think a lot of action adventure writers and readers will find it interesting. It explores the themes in my novel The 14th Reinstated. Check it out at: http://www.brycetowsley.com/14threinstated I welcome any feedback.


----------



## momilp

My fairytale prompt for this week  http://monicalaporta.com/2012/10/09/make-your-own-fairytale-6/


----------



## Patty Jansen

New chapter of my online ARC for my novel Shifting Reality:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/10/09/shifting-reality-chapter-8/


----------



## Richardcrasta

Here is my new post, in the cause of continuing to write:

richardcrasta.blogspot.com


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I have a lengthy rant about the German Book Award and how it always tends to be given to a certain kind of book.


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about the release of Tripoli's Target, my blog tour and the FREE promotion of Arctic Wargame:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/10/10/tripolis-target-and-arctic-wargame-2/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## momilp

Just posted the recipe for a gluten-free dairy-free peach crisp, my latest culinary creation  http://monicalaporta.com/2012/10/10/gluten-free-dairy-free-peach-crisp/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I go on and on about a possible sequel: The Revenge of The Crazy Old Lady?


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I have two new blog posts this week. My white-collar crime blog is "More Fraud Artists are Being Caught, but Not Nearly Enough, at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp.

The latest entry on my shared writing blog is Word on the Street, Vancouver, at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Routhwick

Patty Jansen said:


> Where I explain why I won't be submitting to big publishers anymore:
> 
> http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/10/09/why-the-hell-would-i-want-to-sell-a-book/
> 
> Or: watch my fat arse as I skip into the big blue yonder.
> 
> (warning, some swearing therein)


Mentioned in an Aground post of mine.


----------



## Incognita

I posted a poll where people can vote on what I should write for NaNoWriMo, because I keep waffling and figured I'd let someone else think for me instead. 

http://christinepope.com/Wordpress/2012/10/10/make-up-my-mind-for-me/


----------



## JB Rowley

My salute to readers of books.http://jbthewriter.wordpress.com/2012/10/11/those-who-read-books/ JB


----------



## DLMedley

Today, in an attempt to avoid politics at all cost, I make mention of the most awesome Christmas movie of all time: Die Hard. 
http://www.danielmedley.com/?p=82

Regards
DLM


----------



## Andre Jute

The Pistoia at the Schloss Foehren: Celebrating Surviving
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/

Lateral vision: the skeleton on the bicycle
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/​


----------



## Andre Jute

"&#8230;a fascinating story about political intrigue at the pivot point when television drastically altered politics. Those changes are still in force 60 years and 14 elections later." - Allan Regier"
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/​


----------



## CoraBuhlert

On my personal blog, I have some photos of an abandoned missile base in my area which has now been turned into a lookout point and nature park. And photos of pumpkins. On my publisher blog, I talk about the development of the German e-book market.


----------



## msfowle

Thirsty for Art Thursday >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-tP


----------



## Ian Fraser

Looked at my reviews for the first time in a while - one new one from a blind reader was so insightful, I figured I'd share it in lieu of writing a new post  http://frasersrazor.wordpress.com/2012/10/09/deception/


----------



## Shane Murray

Finished the draft of my first book, Blood for the Dying (a mega rewrite of two books). Sent it to over a dozen beta readers today!

Also updated my sample chapters for Blood for the Dying.

http://shanemurrayfiction.blogspot.jp/


----------



## lewaters

Check out my discussion regarding sockpuppet reviews...

http://laurenwaters.net/2012/10/11/sockpuppet-reviews/


----------



## Angela Ackerman

We thought it might be helpful to share our Marketing Focus & Numbers since our May 2012 release for The Emotion Thesaurus: A Writer's Guide To Character Expression:

*The Path To 10K In Sales: Strategy, Luck & Mistakes* http://thebookshelfmuse.blogspot.ca/2012/10/the-path-to-10k-in-sales-strategy-luck.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I posted another submission to my It's A Sign series: It's A Sign: Missy Fillion


----------



## John A. A. Logan

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/newspapers-and-public-readings-by-john.html

My latest blog post on Authors Electric

Newspapers and Public Readings

An account of a crazed public reading at a Scottish Hotel, and a Spooky Photo thrown in for Halloween!


----------



## Mel Comley

Stunning author J A Clement dropped by my blog today.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/2012/10/interview-with-j-clement.html?spref=tw


----------



## Tonya

Writing? Burned Out? How to Heal Your Burned Out Self! http://bit.ly/RgrZVu


----------



## Kwalker

Today I have an interview with Elle Casey for my Indie Inspiration


----------



## Patty Jansen

I've posted the latest instalment of the online ARC for my latest novel, Shifting Reality, in which the readers learn what terrible thing has happened to the main character in years past

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/10/11/shifting-reality-chapter-9/


----------



## 13500

A tale of childhood fears today for horror month on Flash Fiction Fridays.
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/10/flash-fiction-fridays-there-be-monsters.html


----------



## Thomas Watson

Using the blog for a bit of self promotion, this morning...

*Take A Chance*

http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/2012/10/11/take-a-chance/


----------



## Nick Wastnage

My three blogs:

Nick Wastnage, just a crime writer and optimist: writing, guest bloggers and shorts - http://nickwastnage.blogspot.com/
Playing Harry: a deeper insight into my latest book, Playing Harry, with an offer - http://playingharry.wordpress.com
Last Liberal in Beaconsfield -resurrected after being dormant for six months - only pictorial, with a few one-liners. Some images are shocking, all pose a question - http://thelastliberalinbeaconsfield.com/

Hop over and take a look.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about Mary Doria Russell's new book about gunslinger Doc Holliday: Falling in Love with Doc Holliday


----------



## J Dean

Teaser: excerpt from a new short story I'm putting together. Not sure whether or not I want to make it a part of _Alternate Endings_. http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2012/10/12/a-teaser-from-an-upcoming-short-story/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blogged about getting stuck in the traffic jam from hell and share a couple of interesting links.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Thank you for asking, Moses.

I just posted a very serious piece about why Arnold Schwarzenegger should replace Heidi Klum as the host of Project Runway.


----------



## Senseidoji

A few new posts up in my blog. Check out the post that lists all the parts to the stories behind my Bark character (the dog man in my avatar.)

http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/


----------



## Eric Timar

Forthcoming from Pannonius Books: _Extreme BeaverScaping; _also,_ Vikings On The Beach: Norse Settlements in Southern Italy, 998 - 1106 A.D_; more.

https://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/2012/09/30/forthcoming-from-pannonius-books/


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

Are you doing NaNo? Come prep with us this month on Screenwriting Tricks for Authors!

Today, The Index Card Method and Story Structure Grid: http://www.screenwritingtricks.com/


----------



## Patty Jansen

In which I wonder how many astronauts it takes to change a lightbulb:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/10/14/how-many-people-are-needed-for-a-space-colony/


----------



## Jason Varrone

I just posted about turning forty today, my journey over the last year, and the announcement of a new publication.

http://jasonvarrone.com/2012/10/14/tales-a-collection-of-short-fantasy-fiction-has-arrived-and-i-turn-40/


----------



## seventhspell

On http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com my guest author is Meredith Walters with her book _Find you in the Dark_
On [URL=http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com]http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com [/url]I have guest Amy Lignor with her YA fantasy '_The Angel Chronicles_'


----------



## jemima_pett

This week I've been mainly talking about book publishing progress and promoting the last free days for Princelings and the Lost City and how they went. http://jemimapett.wordpress.com



CoraBuhlert said:


> On my publisher blog, I talk about the development of the German e-book market.


That's interesting, Cora. After my first free days brought a number of German downloads (more than the number of German friends I have!) I posted my author profile on the German site. The next free days I got even more German downloads, and more again this week.

When I posted my author profile (in French) on Amazon.fr I got sales the same week after no previous interest plus free downloads this week. These are English language books. There does seem to be a market for books in good English in other countries.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

NaNo 2012, post 2, 18 days left


----------



## T. B. Crattie

I've just begun to blog at Goodreads. Today I told how I spent my weekend (at least the nights) underground in a stone hut built into the side of a streambank in western North Carolina. Fun!

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6525342.T_B_Crattie/blog


----------



## 56139

My author blog got a make-over by Parajunkee Design...she's freaking awesome.

Today's Post: Are You Ready for 2014?

Yes, that's right. 2014! I am an obsessive planner - I just can't help it. It's not even the end of October and I've got the next 15 months planned out.

I'm an obsessive plotter too, and this is why my fourth book is stalled right now. I'm playing around with a few different directions and unlike some writers - I see no purpose of writing everyday just for the hell of it. Either I'm going in the right direction or I'm weighing my options and thinking things through.

I don't mind editing, but rewriting is not something I like to do. Why put down words if you're just gonna take them out? That's dumb. READ MORE

I also started a book blog called New Adult Addiction also by Parajunkee Design. I do reviews and book blogger stuff for the new adult genre. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I share some photos of autumn leaves and pretty landscapes in the Weser Uplands region.


----------



## R. Doug

Well, I'm back from vacation. Up today is my tribute to Joe Kittinger.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I put up chapter 10 of my online ARC for Shifting Reality, in which the stakes are considerably lifted:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/10/14/shifting-reality-chapter-10/


----------



## Katie Salidas

I'm putting the call out to my blogger friends. Willsin Rowe and I have a new BDSM story coming out at the beginning of November and we're trying to set up blog tour appearances.
http://www.katiesalidas.com/2012/10/calling-all-erotica-bloggers.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

NaNoWriMo starts in 16 days and I like to blog the experience as it happens because it is useful to see the process as it changes and progresses, stalls... I like to document how inspiration works within a project. My theme is now very clear (there may even be tee shirts to go with it, LOL!)

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2012/10/one-girl-can-change-world.html


----------



## Shane Murray

Gave an update on the progress of my first novel, sent to beta readers! Also updated my sample chapters.

http://shanemurrayfiction.blogspot.jp/


----------



## 56139

My new non-fiction course hit number one today...










Today's Post: Tree-Leaf-Seed Hits #1

Two minutes before noon, exactly two hours after I uploaded it to CurrClick, Tree-Leaf-Seed is number one!  Yes, I AM a science-unit-study-goddess. And to anyone who thinks marketing is a waste of time, I can only laugh. I hadn't spent one second on marketing this month until today. Hadn't even looked at my royalties all month. But I looked today - >$400. Just as a comparison, last month at this time, with just a little attention in the marketing department, I was at $700. Marketing matters.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Thank you, Moses, for your eternal question...

Today, I have blogged about the Zombification of America: from Barney to Lady Gaga. We are ripe for extra-terrestrial conquest (in the form of large, musical purple dinosaurs who will consume us or our money).


----------



## R. Doug

The Sapphire Princess (part 1 of our most recent cruise).

With pictures (and here's a sample):


----------



## Cege Smith

A new experience for me: a video blog! I share updates on my third Shadows book and my planned virtual haunted house tour. http://www.cegesmith.com/2012/10/15/look-ma-a-video-blog-shadows-updates-and-more/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Some REALLY wild mind-blowing news regarding my middle-grade novel SINKING DEEPER!!!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/wp-admin/post.php?post=764&action=edit&message=6&postpost=v2


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Giving Good Tongue. It's not dirty, you pervs. It's all for research! Whereas I share my preparation to complete volume 1 of the steampunk/fantasy.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2012/10/giving-good-tongue.html


----------



## Tonya

How To Get Your Book Reviewed http://bit.ly/Wtd1jO


----------



## LinaG

OK,

I'll bite.  Most recent post on my secret cooking blog is the versatile Twinkie Cake. It's a blog about what to cook when I can't cook it for you.

What To Cook When I'm Dead. http://www.what2cookwhenimdead.com/

Lina


----------



## msfowle

Change is Good >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-u1


----------



## KristenDaRay

I blogged the sneak peek of my new cover.

http://kristendaray.blogspot.com/


----------



## LGOULD

I posted some reflections on my books-to-movies fantasy on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Ethan Jones

Two interviews today:

My interview with Tim O'Mara, author of Sacrifice Fly, a debut mystery:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/10/16/my-interview-with-tim-omara/

and my ten questions with Thomas M. Kostigen, author of Golden Dawn, an international thriller:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/10/16/10-questions-with-thomas-m-kostigen/

Both novels came out today.

Enjoy,

Ethan Jones


----------



## M T McGuire

Hello

Here's another blog post to help you sleep. http://wp.me/pJIxY-aG it's for #the next best thing which is doing the rounds. It's about my stuff (yawn). There are links to five varied and excellent authors at the end though. ;-)

Cheers

MTM


----------



## 13500

Have you heard about Neil Gaiman's All Hallow's Read?
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/10/all-hallows-read.html


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

I've dissected _Super 8_ in my latest review.


----------



## msfowle

Earthquake? >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-ud


----------



## NRWick

5 Fiction Books I Couldn't Live Without is the complementary blog post to the one I did a while back called 5 Books for Writers I Couldn't Live Without. Enjoy!


----------



## MGalloway

Here's a quick post about the current state of the 3D printing industry. To be followed soon by a nanotech post.


----------



## Rasi22

Here is my current blog about the author's and reader's voice. http://epertase.blogspot.com/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

Today I posted on my white-collar crime blog, "Fun Facts about Fraud", http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

On Sunday, I posted on my shared writing blog, "Print Still Rules in Canada", at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

More NaNoWriMo prep on ScreenwritingTricks.com: The Story Elements Checklist

http://www.screenwritingtricks.com/2012/10/as-any-of-you-who-are-brainstorming.html


----------



## JenniferShirk

I posted the other day about my romance conference highlights. 

http://jennifershirk.blogspot.com/


----------



## JenniferShirk

Alexandra Sokoloff said:


> More NaNoWriMo prep on ScreenwritingTricks.com: The Story Elements Checklist
> 
> http://www.screenwritingtricks.com/2012/10/as-any-of-you-who-are-brainstorming.html


That's a great post! I had to tweet it.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

*"I murdered my family" *

Laura Stone-Mortimer, Thomas Mortimer IV, and their two young children lived with Laura's mother, Ellen Stone, in Winchester, MA, a suburb of Boston. The Stone women were very close. Laura's sister, Debra Stone, spoke by phone with Laura and her mother often, sometimes daily.

On Monday evening, June 14, 2010, Debra spoke with her sister and mother. But when she called Laura's cell phone the next day, to her surprise Thomas answered. "It's going to be a while before she can get back to you," he said.

Unable to reach Laura or her mother, on Wednesday, Debra went to their Winchester home and found the door locked. She looked through a window and saw blood. http://darkdeeds.susanfleet.com/blog_1.php?entry_id=1349899762&title=i-murdered-my-family


----------



## DLMedley

"How many teenagers have you read about in the news who have committed suicide after being relentlessly teased and bullied at school? Just this week there was a teenage girl who quite publicly killed herself. Why did she do it? Because she felt helpless. Why did she feel helpless? Because she was."

http://www.danielmedley.com/boundaries-for-bullies/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Black Sheep and NaNo, two updates!
http://bit.ly/T0N1qs


----------



## R. Doug

Today's continuation of our recent West Coast cruise includes the following photos from San Francisco Bay and the Golden Gate:


----------



## mettamia

Just updated my wordpress blog with a post called

'Be a better communicator through meditation'

Blog post here: http://bit.ly/RVqwok


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - TESSERACTS 17 AND HOW ANTHOLOGIES WORK!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/10/17/tesseracts-17-how-anthologies-work/


----------



## msfowle

Some Helpful Blogs for Writers >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-uh


----------



## FrankZubek

I announced my newest book on my blog
www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/


----------



## 56139

I reviewed Aaron Overfield's book, Veil. He's a fellow KBer! 



> I don't know what I expected when I opened this book up in my Kindle for the first time, but it certainly wasn't what I got! This is a powerful hard- science fiction debut from author Aaron Overfield and I enjoyed it from start to finish.
> 
> First, here's the run down:
> 
> Veil by Aaron OverfieldJin Tsay is the world's most brilliant scientist. No, really, he is. He discovers a technology that literally changes the world. He also has just about the most perfect relationship with his wife. They are so thoughtfully in love it makes you either want to puke with the sweetness or fume with jealousy. Suren, his wife, is quietly content with her world, her husband, and her role in life, but all that changes when the military decides they no longer need the brilliant Dr. Tsay in order to take over his project.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

I put up part four of my "I'm New to Indie Publishing" series, exploring how to start moving beyond Amazon. Gonna try to knock out part five today.


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

I've updated my blog since my last time posting on this board with content related to the Presidential Debate and other financial tips. Check it out!
http://moneyetiquette.com


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

A guest post on my blog today: Guest Blogger - "Picky Eaters: 26 Kids Recipes That They'll Actually Eat"


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Gay Epic Fantasy «Castling» finished

Last Sunday I finished the second volume, Castling, in the second trilogy, The Invisible Hands, of Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse.

At over 168k words it is the longest book I've ever written up until now. A generous size for a gay epic fantasy, and certainly for an m/m-romance.

I blogged about it on my website: http://www.ximerion.com/blog/gay-epic-fantasy-castling-finished/


----------



## Senseidoji

http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/

Check out the fun I had a Heritage Days.


----------



## J Dean

Just released my short story collection on Smashwords: HERE

(I'm waiting until I get distribution on Amazon and Barnes and Noble before making a full announcement on the Book Bazaar about it).


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

I've posted a new article about grittyness of fantasy novels I've read recently, on how they inhibit my enjoyment.

http://www.jeroensteenbeeke.nl/fantasy-tough-subjects/


----------



## 13500

I have a contest running as part of Neil Gaiman's All Hallow's Read. Stop by for a chance to win The Butcher's Boy by Michael Robb Mathias.
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/10/flash-fiction-fridays-horror-month.html


----------



## StephenLivingston

New post at http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com about the release of A Splendid Salmagundi



Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## 56139

*Story Behind the Stories*

Have you ever finished a book or a series and wanted to understand more about the details behind the story? If the book is a series you can get this from the next book, but sometimes you get to the last book (or the book was a stand-alone) and you're still left wondering about certain things.

Take my series for instance. The I Am Just Junco series (Clutch, Fledge, Flight) are speculative fiction stories set in a futuristic America. Or what's left of America. It's not a dystopian, people seem fairly content with how the whole break-up shook out, but it is a different world than the one we live in today.

I Am Just JuncoI get lots of questions about this world, mostly where are each of the Republics or Utopias located. This is easily remedied - I made a map! You can find that at my website in a blog post by Gideon.

But what of the actual setting? The first book is easy - I live in rural Colorado. Not the mountains. Most people think all of Colorado is mountainous, but it's not. In fact, one half of the state is high prairie and this is where I live and where most of the first book in my series (Clutch) takes place. READ MORE HERE


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I blogged on how Reprobate will be serialised on Wattpad, with fourteen chapters available at this moment. Reprobate on Wattpad.


----------



## Decon

My latest blog post is about basic tips for writing and self-publishing a thriller.

http://declanconner.com/2012/10/16/basic-tips-on-writing-and-self-publishing-a-thriller-book/


----------



## DLMedley

Self editing is more difficult than actually writing. It's a slog; a long, hard, difficult, time consuming, headache inducing slog.

http://www.danielmedley.com/editing-your-fiction-a-long-hard-headache-inducing-slog/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

In my ongoing experiment to put out stories in every literary category, I tried my hand at a ghost story. Pretty much is goes a little something like this: Mike and Jess Morgan are a relatively happy married couple who, after winning a large lottery jackpot, purchase a lighthouse in an idyllic north eastern town to pursue their true passions. Soon the quaint and beautiful setting is marred by a series of increasingly unsettling and mystifying experiences. But is creepy enough in an age of gory horror porn?

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2012/10/let-me-creep-you-out.html


----------



## seventhspell

This week on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com  I have the Wicked Romances Giveaway blog hop happening so start your hop on my blog and win prizes.

On http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com  I have guest YA fantasy author Christopher Wills with his book Lulu Love: Teenage Ghost, an interview and excerpt.


----------



## R. Doug

Some photos from yesterday's http://rdougwicker.com/2012/10/19/cruising-the-west-coast-alcatraz-island-at-night/:


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

The Civil War from a Unique Perspective: Kiana Davenport's The Spy Lover


----------



## cshenold

New blog post at http://carol-carolsinkspot.blogspot.com


----------



## EllieP

Alpha Male Blog hop leave a comment and enter to win, kindle books,
1st Grand Prize: A Kindle Fire or Nook Tablet
2nd Grand Prize: A $130 Amazon or B&N Gift Card
3rd Grand Prize: Swag Pack! in the USA
drop by the blog to start your hop http://elodieparkes.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I posted about the end of my vacation
http://kristinemckinley.wordpress.com/2012/10/20/vacation-end/


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

I just posted the first chapter of my current WIP, Days of Light and Shadow.

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.co.nz/

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Cege Smith

I posted the schedule for my virtual haunted house tour! I love Halloween. 

http://ow.ly/eDyaZ


----------



## chrisstevenson

New one up at Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:

*THIS AND THAT AND SOME PROMOTION*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2012-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&updated-max=2013-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=50


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Celebrating the launch of my newest book "L'Inked", I posted a blog about what I learned during research for the book. http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com


----------



## soyfrank

Blog post: Five Favorite Coming-of-Age books --> http://exm.nr/QDC6XI


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

NaNoWriMo Prep on Screenwriting Tricks for Authors: Joseph Campbell, Christopher Vogler, the Hero's Journey, and Narrative Structure Cheat Sheet.

http://www.screenwritingtricks.com/2012/10/nanowrimo-prep-campbell-vogler-heros.html


----------



## Eric Timar

On candyfloss, a stitch-up, and other Britishisms in Nicholas Shaxson's fine book about offshore tax havens, _Treasure Islands_. 

[URL=http://erictimarbooks.wordpress]http://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/[/url]

Peace
Eric


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I posted about my interview on Naomi Blackburn's A Book and A Review Blog: Interview on Naomi Blackburn's Blog: A Book and A Review


----------



## Tonya

Are You Painting Your Picture with Basic Crayolas or the 64-Pack? Using Personal Experience to Enrich Your Story-Telling http://bit.ly/OTVyzk


----------



## Cege Smith

I posted the first stop on my virtual haunted house tour: the Latta Plantation in Huntersville, NC.

http://www.cegesmith.com/2012/10/21/the-latta-plantation-virtual-haunted-house-tour-stop-1/


----------



## 56139

*It's a smackdown between two characters in my series, plus Junco acting as ref! *


Interview with a Beautiful Redhead


----------



## EllieP

On the blog today I have vampires, well it is nearly Halloween after all and you'll love these guys. Excerpts and information about The Ruthin Trilogy books one and two. Drop by and read this hot post by guest author Tessa Stokes
http://elodieparkes.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I'm waxing poetic about faux pesto. well, I give it a quickie treatment.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2012/10/faux-pesto.html


----------



## djnash

My blog is starting to fill out a little now. My latest post is on my experience with a KDP promo sans reviews. I have reviewed a few books and I've done an interview with another author. Still sorting out the layout, but I'm getting there.

http://djnashfiction.wordpress.com


----------



## R. M. Reed

I have some musings about zombies in a piece I call "Fun With Dead People."

http://www.barstowproductions.com/RobinMorris/?p=63


----------



## Jack Kirwan

Well might as well post since I'm trying to get myself actually using the blog and existing online.

Tis a very long post on species from my sci fi works, origin in real life and notes from writing them.

Feel free to take a gander

http://jackjohnkirwan.blogspot.ie/2012/10/the-origin-of-specieswohulain.html


----------



## msfowle

Monday Mash-Up >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-uv


----------



## Cathy21

Book reviews, interview with author David Harris Wilson and some self promotion at http://www.indie-bookworm.blogspot.com


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

I'm part of the Indie Spookaganza giveaway: we're giving away *thirty-three outstanding horror titles* to three lucky winners, including _Cindered Souls_, my collection of five spine-tingling tales:

See the details here.

Also, this is the last day for a Goodreads giveaway for _The Tyrant Strategy: Revenant Man_. As a reminder, those details are right here.


----------



## Cege Smith

It's the 2nd stop on my virtual haunted house tour: the Winchester Mystery House.

http://www.cegesmith.com/2012/10/22/winchester-mystery-house-virtual-haunted-house-tour-stop-2/


----------



## R. Doug

Today it's Muir Woods. Some samples of the photography:


----------



## T.K.

R. Doug those are seriously gorgeous pics!

My blog post today was featuring Chamberton Publishing's new YA release Spotlight. 
It features stories for teens dealing with tough life issues.

http://eveningfades.blogspot.com/2012/10/spotlight-stories-of-hope-for-teens.html


----------



## R. Doug

Thanks, T.K.


----------



## kathrynoh

My latest entry - A beginner's guide to love hotels http://kathrynohalloran.blogspot.com.au/2012/10/a-beginners-guide-to-love-hotels.html.

I'm hoping to get down some of my experiences in Japan to use later in my writing.


----------



## Jarrah Loh

I posted an email response to a budding author today. One of many that has emailed me asking for writing tips.

So I posted it here: http://www.jarrahloh.com/tips-on-writing-writing-books/


----------



## jemima_pett

My blog and my website have been over-run with progress reports on the print-on-demand version of my Princelings trilogy. And now at last it's out!

So there's a link to the Launch Party (Friday 26th) and Giveaway (today till 27th) which includes vouchers for the three ebooks as well as the paperback. So Kindlepeople may well like it! http://jemimapettauthor.wordpress.com/2012/10/22/trilogy-launch-party-and-giveaway/

There's also a Book Review - The Airmen Part 1 by R J Ashby (5 stars!) http://jemimapett.wordpress.com/2012/10/20/book-review-the-airmen-by-r-j-ashby/

I'd like to rest, but there's another book to get out on kindle by late November! The Traveler in Black and White is Coming Soon!


----------



## Cege Smith

Ya mon- we travel to Jamaica today for the 3rd virtual haunted house tour stop.

http://www.cegesmith.com/2012/10/23/rose-hall-virtual-haunted-house-tour-stop-3/


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

Just updated my blog with a new post.
http://moneyetiquette.com/1/post/2012/10/obama-vs-romney-round-3-recap-israel-israel-and-israel.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Here's my latest contribution to a shared writing blog. "Reviewer Commits Fraud?" It might also partly explain one why some reviews and reviewers are being pulled from Amazon these days. http://writetype.blogspot.com


----------



## lewaters

Is Amazon throwing the baby out with the bath water?

http://laurenwaters.net/2012/10/23/disappearing-amazon-reviews/


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Moses, thank you for asking. You are too kind. Though, I haven't seen you around the KB in quite a while. Are you still on this planet?

Anyway, I just posted a piece about the Mirror of Depravity and Elephants. An ice-skating elephant, to be precise.


----------



## Tonya

Triberr OVERLOAD #promotip http://bit.ly/P1N7lF


----------



## Wansit

A look at Top Paid vs Top Free Fantasy on Amazon - http://teedun.com/2012/10/24/amazon-fantasy-top-free-vs-top-paid/


----------



## JenniferShirk

I blogged about me meeting author Harlan Coben.

(He shared a funny story about Dan Brown.) 

http://jennifershirk.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mel Comley

My interview with author Andrew Ives.

http://melcomley.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Cege Smith

The 4th stop on the virtual haunted house tour: the Villisca Ax Murder House. 
http://www.cegesmith.com/2012/10/24/villisca-ax-murder-house-haunted-house-tour-stop-4/


----------



## seventhspell

http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com
Blog Hops, prizes to be won 18+


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

My latest white-collar crime blog is "Canadian Government & Businesses Enable Fraud Artists" (also talks about the Lance Armstrong situation, now touted as the largest sports fraud in history) at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Lizzie G

Yep. Sure did. Today I posted "Your vagina will never be the same"...

http://www.themommypsychologist.com/2012/10/24/your-vagina-will-never-be-the-same/


----------



## R. Doug

Continuing my series on cruising the West Coast, today it's Mission Santa Barbara. And here are some samples of the photography:


----------



## Shane Murray

I updated my blog. Something random about apples...

http://shanemurrayfiction.blogspot.jp/


----------



## 56139

*Top Ten Attributes of Strong Female Characters*

We all know the stereotypical SFC, right? Katniss, from The Hunger Games - I'm sure she's on all the lists for her archery skill and perseverance. Wonder Woman, she's got that invisible jet and those awesome ricochet bracelets. And Lisbeth Salander from the Dragon tattoo series, since she's about as tenacious and creative as they come, especially in her revenge schemes.

But strong characters should be about more than violence and ass-kicking. And strong female characters really need to round out their resume to make it on my list. So may I present J. A. Huss' Top Ten Attributes of Strong Female Characters:

READ MORE!


----------



## MegHarris

A brief glimpse into the brain of my Australian shepherd. It echoes in there:

http://ellenfisherjournal.blogspot.com/2012/10/how-to-keep-aussie-occupied.html


----------



## Jarrah Loh

Today I posted about: DRM Free & What is DRM?
http://www.jarrahloh.com/drm-free/


----------



## Patty Jansen

I wrote a piece about Mark Coker's latest whinge and the voice of self-publishing writers:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/10/25/from-the-self-publishing-trenches-the-voice-of-the-little-prawns/


----------



## Shane Murray

Put some cover mockups done by my good friend David Adams. Art Raymond Tan.

http://shanemurrayfiction.blogspot.jp/


----------



## Cege Smith

The Palmer House in Sauk Centre, MN is the virtual haunted house tour stop #5.

http://ow.ly/eLA3n


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

DLMedley said:


> Self editing is more difficult than actually writing. It's a slog; a long, hard, difficult, time consuming, headache inducing slog.
> 
> http://www.danielmedley.com/editing-your-fiction-a-long-hard-headache-inducing-slog/


I posted my view on self-editing Self-Editing Fiction


----------



## Ethan Jones

Enjoy my interview with Andrew Rosenheim, author of Fear it, an excellent historical thriller that came out today in hardcover:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/10/25/10-questions-with-andrew-rosenheim/

Sincerely,

Ethan


----------



## Tonya

A Writer's Greatest Learning Tool http://bit.ly/SDHvvV


----------



## msfowle

My Crappy Poetry: Entry #18 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-uL


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

The Hidden Quotient in Independent Publishing: Hope

A quote from the posting:



> Placed in a subordinate position among all the talk of sales figures, which are astonishing for some and depressing for others, is the fact that a paradigm shift has occurred in publishing. And for someone that slogged through the sub/reject/accept model for so many years, the ability to allow the reader to stamp "accepted" on what I write is the perfect antidote to the oft-lonely-and at times frustrating-act of putting words to a page.


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of Fear Itself, a great historical thriller by Andrew Rosenheim:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/10/26/fear-itself-by-andrew-rosenheim/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Steve Vernon

Now available in both Kindle AND Kobo format. Here's my latest blog entry - complete with a chapter one preview of my first YA Science Fiction serial novel. Give it a read and let me know what you think!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/10/26/flash-virus-episode-one-a-preview/


----------



## Cege Smith

The virtual haunted house tour rolls on: today's stop? The Lizzie Borden House. http://ow.ly/eNZCS


----------



## R. Doug

Sample pictures from today's blog on the Santa Barbara Courthouse:


----------



## msfowle

Some art... and my unlikely day job >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-uR


----------



## hs

I wrote about my experience working with book bloggers - http://hswriting.blogspot.com/2012/10/working-with-book-bloggers.html


----------



## Eric Timar

*New fan recognition level added for my readers: "Diamond Cabal of Cronies"
*

[URL=http://erictimarbooks.wordpress]http://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/[/url]


----------



## DLMedley

It seems that the go-to plot device for many "high tech" thrillers or action adventure genres is what I call The Enhanced Plot Device. Think about how many times you've seen some guy madly tapping on the computer keyboard. He hacks into a city surveillance camera system, and snags a grainy photo of some bad guy. There's almost always going to be some dialog along the lines of, "Can you enhance it?"

"Give me a minute," the hacker says. Sure enough, a few frantic clicks later, viola, there's the bad guy in perfect resolution.

http://www.danielmedley.com/got-a-plot-problem-enhance-it/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about a Kindle HD giveaway:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Tracy Falbe

My hopefully humorous reflections on marketing my novels. 

My 10 Best Ideas for Promoting my Indie Novels


----------



## Cege Smith

The virtual haunted house tour stop #7 features the Griggs mansion in St. Paul, MN.

http://www.cegesmith.com/2012/10/27/the-griggs-mansion-virtual-haunted-house-tour-stop-7/


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Getting into the Halloween mood: wrote about how the Aztecs celebrated their own version of "Halloween". I'm not sure I'd survive their tick-or-treating!

http://austinbriggs.com/blog/trick-or-treat-the-aztec-way/


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

More NaNo prep on Screenwriting Tricks for Authors: Thematic Image Systems.

http://www.screenwritingtricks.com/2012/10/nanowrimo-prep-thematic-image-systems.html


----------



## msfowle

Frankenstorm - RAWR! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-uY


----------



## Heather Ross

Fact vs. Fiction when writing.
http://heatherross.net/fact-vs-fiction/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'm back from my time in the UK and today I discuss some of my misadventures in air travel (all went well in the end), share a few links and remember Wolfgang Menge, a German screenwriter who recently died and whose work I enjoyed.


----------



## 56139

*Awesome review of the whole series from Leah over at White Sky Project.*

It's toot-your-own-horn day here at The Blog, so here I go. I'm tooting!

My blog tour with Bewitching Book Tours is wrapping up soon and I knew I had a review scheduled for tomorrow, but since this was Marketing Monday and I worked my *ss off all weekend, I've been screwing around this afternoon, just looking for ways to get out of doing more work. So I figured I'd hop on over to Leah's blog and see if she posted her review early.

And SHE DID!

*And it is AWESOME!*

READ MORE!


----------



## R. Doug

Continuing my West Coast Cruise series with another on Santa Barbara.

By the way, are you old enough to remember this?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I take upon the latest go-around of the genre versus literary fiction debate by taking down a particularly condescending article from the _New Yorker_.


----------



## Christine Murray

On Mountain Dew, Growing Up, and Saying Goodbye to Pantsing: http://mermaiden.ie/?p=2456


----------



## Ethan Jones

Two posts today:

My review of Stalked by Allison Brennan, a great thriller that came out today

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/10/30/stalked-by-allison-brennan/

and my note about my short story Burying the Truth still FREE today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/10/30/burying-the-truth-is-still-free-today/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## msfowle

Author Feature: Travis Luedke >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-v7


----------



## FrankZubek

www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/ Posted a few new items there over the past couple of days if anyone is interested


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My latest post (posted on Sunday) on my shared writing blog is "When Things Sour with Amazon", at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Tonya

My title: AUTHOR http://bit.ly/TlIWgO


----------



## Cege Smith

Posted virtual haunted house tour stop #10 today: Magnolia Plantation in Charleston S.C.

http://www.cegesmith.com/2012/10/30/magnolia-plantation-virtual-haunted-house-tour-stop-10/


----------



## Hildred

Wrote a new post inspired by a KB thread about Using All 5 Senses In Erotica. Should be SFW...visually, anyway.


----------



## Nancy Bevilaqua

Bob Dylan's song, "Shelter from the Storm." It's on the playlist at the end of my book because it reminds me a lot of the subject and that time. That particular song (out of many on the playlist) came to mind today for obvious reasons...

Nancy

http://holdingbreathmemoir.wordpress.com/


----------



## chrisstevenson

Chris Stevenson Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:

*BOOK TOURS WORK*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blo...


----------



## R. Doug

Chris — your link doesn't work.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I posted about my view on paid advertising:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/10/31/making-a-name-for-yourself-a-different-view-of-paid-advertising-for-self-pubbed-authors/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I share a funny anecdote about mice in the workplace and try to push _Letters from the Dark Side_, my collection of spooky epistolary fiction, a bit just in time for Halloween.


----------



## kathrynoh

It wasn't today but I did post about my experience going to a $2 peep show - http://kathrynohalloran.blogspot.com.au/2012/10/peep-show.html!


----------



## Shane Murray

Updated cover art for my Orcs WIP.

Looks awesome!

http://shanemurrayfiction.blogspot.jp/


----------



## 13500

Winners announced from The Butcher's Boy All Hallow's Read giveaway, plus, for lover's of classic horror, Poe's "The Raven."
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/10/all-hallows-eve.html


----------



## Justawriter

I posted my first author interview today on the blog, http://t.co/SicZRbUq Marley Gibson's new YA book GHOST HUNTRESS: THE JOURNEY releases today so it seemd appropriate. 

In doing this interview, I targeted half of my questions to readers and the other half to writers, though there's definitely overlap. Marley writes across several genres including non-fiction and is published both traditionally and Indie. This book interestingly, is the 6th in a series. The first 5 were published traditionally through Houghton Mifflin and Marley is continuing the series independently.

Covered in the interview is some interesting background research Marley did for the series....she actually became a ghost hunter, and has traveled the country doing investigations.

Also, how she likes to promote her books and tips for writers.

Hope you like it. Happy Halloween!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about storms: Reflections on the Frankenstorm and the Perfect Storm


----------



## R. Doug

A little short story I wrote:

The Rule of Seven - A Halloween Tale of Terror


----------



## nadinucca

Hi everyone! I'm always trying to increase the buzz to my blog: Servant of Time! In it, I talk about my upcoming novel, I participate in blog hops and I post writing tips.

This week:

Coping with Slow Starts, or Why You Should Have Beta Readers and Listen to Them!


----------



## balaspa

I have a good friend who is doing a very cool thing for charity that just involves "liking" a Facebook page. I wrote about it on my blog: http://bryanwalaspa.com/2012/10/31/help-out-a-charity-click-on-a-like/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi, my latest fraud blog entry is "Watch Out for Post-Disaster Scams!" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

I had a stroke of genius or a seizure (time will tell I suppose) a few days ago and started a new series of blog posts - The Alien Spotters Handbook, or more or less how to work out if your peeping Tom neighbour is just a pervert or really from somewhere far away looking to do a little probing!

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.co.nz/

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Ghost dogs - from history and legend. 
A suitably spooky Halloween post!

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/halloween-ghostly-dogs.html


----------



## chrisstevenson

I just went on a book tour for the first time and it seemed to work for me. I blogged about it in Guerrilla Warfare For Writers here:

*BOOK TOURS WORK*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2012-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&updated-max=2013-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=50


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

In celebration of my newest book, I've posted about the research that I did for the book. It's just in time for Halloween! http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com In the next few days, I'll be adding a picture timeline of the book. Stay tuned!


----------



## ilamont

I'm still getting the hang of Scrivener. This is something I learned while compiling the PDF version of my latest ebook:

*Scrivener: How to add a cover image when compiling a PDF *


----------



## Patty Jansen

I've been posting the ARC for a novel that will hopefully be out later this month (November)

Chapter 18: http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/11/01/shifting-reality-chapter-18/

Index to all chapters: http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/09/30/shifting-reality-by-patty-jansen-serialised-arc/


----------



## Cathy21

I've recently posted an interview with A.L. Cooper author of Twisted Knickers at http://indie-bookworm.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/interview-al-cooper-author-of-twisted.html

I've also started a Facebook page for Indie Bookworm this week https://www.facebook.com/?sk=welcome#!/pages/Indie-Bookworm/537179859629675?fref=ts and if you have time to take a look that would be great. If you were able to "Like" it that would be fantastic.

Best wishes, Cathy


----------



## Jason Varrone

Announcing the Short Fiction Writer's Guild!!!

http://shortfictionspotlight.com/2012/11/01/the-short-fiction-writers-guild-is-here-and-accepting-members/


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

In today's post, I discuss why The Future of Weaponry is Our Past.

With special thanks to my fellow military science fiction writers, and other history geeks.


----------



## Hildred

Today I posted the cover and blurb reveal for my new novel "HATSUKOI." Woohoo! (Alternatively, you can see the cover in my sig. )


----------



## sarahdalton

Blog post with some useful resources for Nanowrimo peeps 

http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/?p=172


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I published a first excerpt from «_The Invisible Hands - Part 2: Castling_» (Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse - book V), due to be released in December.

http://www.ximerion.com/blog/first-excerpt-from-gay-epic-fantasy-mm-romance-castling/


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I posted a new ego article:
Why I chose an assassin for my protagonist...


----------



## R. Doug

Santa Catalina Island Part 1

Sample photos:


----------



## Patty Jansen

Not my blog, but I have a short story on the #amwriting blog today:

http://amwritingblog.com/wordpress/archives/15530


----------



## 13500

Flash Fiction Fridays with California's Senior Poet Laureate Mary Langer Thompson. Yes, I have upped my literary street cred. 
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/11/flash-fiction-fridays-puzzlement.html


----------



## Eric Timar

Airplane reading! [historical fiction] - A reviewer labels my novel this way; this is a blog post to toss up that phrase as a subject line and tag for search engines to snatch, just the way the hovering seagulls went after the teddy grahams my kids threw from the hotel balcony at Virginia Beach a few years ago . . .

http://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/2012/10/23/airplane-reading/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I offer some links and thoughts on the latest controversy about misogyny in the literary establishment.


----------



## msfowle

Artful Redemption and New Cover Art >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-vf


----------



## Pamela

I have a new page - Sidebar and Banner Ads for Authors - on my website. If you need one....I love making them.

http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/ads-for-authors---bannerssidebars.html


----------



## Brenda Carroll

New Blog Post about Karma and Kurses:

http://brendancarroll.wordpress.com/?p=837&preview=true


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

In my writing blog I posted some details about my quest to offer at least one e-book for sale using the Bitcoin system. I finally managed this with my book of short stories. You can read more about that in *Experimenting with Bitcoin Book Sales*.


----------



## M T McGuire

Hello, nothing hugely exciting a link to a review on Awesome Indies and a few purlers from McMini.

This is the review http://wp.me/pJIxY-b8

Cheers

MTM


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I posted a new fragment from my WIP, Peccadillo, for #SampleSunday:

http://wp.me/p1mYQc-3F


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I announce my latest book, a bumper edition of two short crime stories entitled _He never brings me flowers..._


----------



## Jarrah Loh

I posted about DRM problems! http://www.jarrahloh.com/drm-free/


----------



## jemima_pett

This week I've blogged about the *Goodreads Choice Awards* 2012, the *Kindle Fire with 200 ebooks loaded that is the prize in a contest on the Independent Author Network*, and a review of *Kendra C Highley's* _Matt Archer: Monster Hunter_, which I gave 5 stars to.

http://jemimapett.wordpress.com

Phew!


----------



## Anjasa

I'm back to updating once weekly. Here's what you've missed if I'm not on your RSS Feed!

I focus mainly on media and entertainment, from a feminist / sex and kink positive point of view.

Problems With Feminist Labels

Anastasia Steele - Mary Sue

Female Privilege

Taboo Erotica


----------



## Steve Vernon

WHY I HATE CELL PHONES!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/11/04/why-i-hate-cell-phones/


----------



## Claudia King

I've been blogging away about the early stages of part-time erotic writing for the past week or so. So I guess if that tickles your interest, have a peek at my ramblings!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Patty Jansen

Posted an image that's the result of some experimenting with the free version of Vue. Pretty awesome, I have to say:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/11/04/image-of-the-day-2/


----------



## DLMedley

http://www.danielmedley.com/amazon-cracks-down-on-reviews-from-fellow-authors/

Amazon has apparently, to some degree, limited author reviews of books. I generally don't have a problem with that. I explain why, and have some other thoughts, too.

Regards
DLM.


----------



## rachael

*The High of Free Books*

I blogged about another benefit to going free in KDP Select: Dopamine!!

http://blog.rachaelpreston.com/?p=109


----------



## Patty Jansen

I wrote about Point of View and how sloppy POV control is one of the most common issues in manuscripts:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/11/05/point-of-view-in-fiction/


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

DLMedley said:


> http://www.danielmedley.com/amazon-cracks-down-on-reviews-from-fellow-authors/
> 
> Amazon has apparently, to some degree, limited author reviews of books. I generally don't have a problem with that. I explain why, and have some other thoughts, too.
> 
> Regards
> DLM.


Liked your article, Daniel. Also read the one about whiny authors, which amused me a lot. Too bad the comments are closed on that one.


----------



## msfowle

One More Day! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-vv << *VOTE *in 2012!


----------



## DLMedley

> Liked your article, Daniel. Also read the one about whiny authors, which amused me a lot. Too bad the comments are closed on that one.


I didn't know the comments were closed on that one. I opened 'em up 

Regards
DLM


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

DLMedley said:
 

> I didn't know the comments were closed on that one. I opened 'em up
> 
> Regards
> DLM


Just checked, still closed. Doesn't matter, though. I do agree with you, but I think the whining and griping happens because authors nowadays have to wear too many hats. The Writer Hat when they're creating, the Editor Hat when they're polishing their manuscripts for publication, the Publicist Hat when they're trying to market their books. It's difficult when you create something to take enough distance to be critical and editorial, to gain even more distance as a publicist and view your creation as a product to be sold.

Meanwhile, traditionally published authors have no idea whether their books are selling or not until they receive their royalty statements, while self-published authors are agonizing over the day to day results of their decision regarding pricing and wondering how to get more sales. And since authors are generally better in writing than in editing and publishing, it's no wonder they are flummoxed by the experience and seek consolation from their peers.

Personally, I don't worry too much, I just keep writing and publishing, going for the long haul. Meagre sales at the beginning are no indication of failure over a two-five year stretch.

I do have to say that I finished and edited a book before I set foot in the first 'board' or 'forum' and interacted with other authors, most of who should've been sitting behind a word processor working on their stories instead of asking about the appropriate length of a chapter or the proper usage of the em-dash or the ellipsis. But then, I prefer to find stuff out for myself, not just ask around for someone to bring me the answer.


----------



## Ethan Jones

Enjoy my interview with Peter Murphy, author of Removal, an excellent thriller that came out in 2011:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/11/05/10-questions-with-peter-murphy/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## R. Doug

Returning to my West Coast Cruise series with Part 2 of Santa Catalina Island. And samples of today's photography:


----------



## Hildred

I've opened up a blog post for people to ask me questions about life in Japan, as part of a new blogging series I'm doing.

http://hildredbillings.blogspot.com/2012/11/open-call-for-questions-about-japan-for.html


----------



## J Dean

Post about politics. Political, but not partisan: http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2012/11/06/election-day-my-quick-thoughts/


----------



## nadinucca

Kelly Walker is visiting my blog today, and she has some secrets to share about her upcoming book: Second Stone!


----------



## SallyWGrotta

Yesterday, I posted a blog about the meaning and power (or lack of it) of the word "bitch" as a character description. Also about the need for realistic characters to be inconsistent.

http://www.grotta.net/blog.htm?post=882671

Thanks, Sally


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

I've got a guest post on David Gaughran's blog about how indie pricing might be revitalizing publishing. I did some research into historical prices for trad-published books and turned up some really amazing parallels between the American introduction of mass market paperbacks and the current state of indie ebooks.


----------



## CarmenConnects

I do a blog every Friday highlighting unique and thought provoking stories from around the world. I call it the Friday Fiesta because I try and find items worth celebrating--I'm so tired of negative news!

Last Friday's was called *The Friday Fiesta: A Greek Editor, A Mohawk Fighter and More*. I also try to notify anyone mentioned in the stories, if for example, a story is from a blog or a twitter link.

Here's last week's post: http://carmenamato.net/?p=1808

Hope you find something to celebrate in it!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yesterday, I shared some interesting links about the World Fantasy Awards, Mad Men and Mary Sues.

And today, I post photos of Aberdeen taken during my recent trip to Scotland.


----------



## 56139

Standard Story Structure

Stories have an anatomy - they have a beginning, a middle, and an end and each of these things have specific characteristics.

READ MORE!


----------



## Patty Jansen

I re-did the image for the main character of my WIP that's almost finished:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/11/07/image-of-the-day-melati/


----------



## Tonya

Tips on reaching blog tourists!

http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/2012/11/tips-on-reaching-blog-tourists.html


----------



## tsharp

I did some flash fiction for Chuck Wendig's blog site - http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2012/11/06/chuck-wendig-and-the-hiding-of-corpses/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

My latest fraud blog entry is "Why You Should Still Pay with Cash" There's scary stuff going on at pretty much all retail outlets now. To read more go to http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

My latest entry in a shared writing blog talks about the Amazon review controversy. It's called "Two Takes on Amazon Removing Reviews" at http:writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from today's continuation - Santa Catalina Island Part 3:


----------



## nadinucca

Week 1 of NaNoWriMo - Recap

I included some teasers from my NaNo project! 

I'd also LOOOOVE to hear your experiences so far.


----------



## msfowle

Belated Halloween Photo >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-vN


----------



## Hildred

I've started my life / culture in Japan blogging series by deconstructing the puzzle pieces that are given names. If you've ever wondered how Japanese names "work" and how they might be chosen (also trends), well, now's your time to find out!


----------



## chrisstevenson

Recent blog post in Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:

BOOK TOURS WORK

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2012-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&updated-max=2013-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=50


----------



## Steve Vernon

Brand new blog entry.

"My Further Adventures in Self-Publishing: Kobo versus Kindle.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/11/10/my-further-adventures-in-self-publishing-kobo-versus-kindle/


----------



## R. Doug

Continuing my photoblog of our West Coast cruise with a trip aboard the USS Midway.

Some samples:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I also have a photo post today with photos of Old Aberdeen.


----------



## msfowle

Great review of *THE FIRST NIGHT* provided by author Emma Snow >> http://wp.me/p2MWxs-2k


----------



## philstern

Here's a post about a new literary genre for the 21st century, Modern Edge

http://www.philstern.com/modern-edge/


----------



## Cliff Ball

Sample a piece of my latest novel, Final Frontier, which is science fiction

http://cliffballauthor.wordpress.com/2012/11/11/samplesunday-final-frontier-alternate-history/


----------



## marshacanham

Yeah. I blogged in four installments about the Moving Hell I am in right now, which is why I haven't been on the boards lately. I've told my son and grandchildren next time I even *think* about moving, whack me over the head with a cast iron frying pan. You can either laugh or sympathize *snort*

http://marshacanham.wordpress.com/2012/11/05/a-three-year-odyssey-into-moving-hell/


----------



## T. B. Crattie

marshacanham said:


> Yeah. I blogged in four installments about the Moving Hell I am in right now, which is why I haven't been on the boards lately. I've told my son and grandchildren next time I even *think* about moving, whack me over the head with a cast iron frying pan. You can either laugh or sympathize *snort*
> 
> Yeah, moving is the worst. My family moved to five different towns and cities by the time I was in the fifth grade. I've been in the same house (a nice old 1925 bungalow) for 26 years. Wild horses couldn't drag me away.


----------



## M T McGuire

Amazingly - because I'm quick like that (NOT) - I've only just got round to adding a page about the novels to my blog. http://mtmcguire.co.uk/novels/ if anyone's interested.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## seventhspell

I have two great guests on my two blogs this weekend
on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com I have historical romance author Grace Elliot talking about finding inspiration and her second book in Thr Huntley Trilogy, Hope's Betrayal

On http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com I have award winng YA fantasy author Beth Barany and her book Henrietta The Dragon Slayer

Samples and fun interview drop by


----------



## T. B. Crattie

At my Goodreads blog, posted about research for the new tome. Reading White Heat and Dreamtime. Watching Look at Life: Swinging London and Charlie Is My Darling (documentary of 1965 Rolling Stones Tour of Ireland).

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/6525342.T_B_Crattie/blog


----------



## Claudia King

I bloggled a little bit today about the distinctions between strong female characters in fiction, while touching on their place in erotica:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/strong-female-characters-in-erotica.html


----------



## Grace Elliot

"Dr Johnson on Cats" - comparing some feline-related dictionary definitions (1755 vs 1977!)
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/dr-johnson-on-cats.html
Enjoy!


----------



## jemima_pett

This week I gave a sneak preview of the first six chapter illustrations for the Traveler in Black and White http://jemimapett.wordpress.com/princelings/illustrations-for-traveler/#

and I also reviewed Martha Bourke's lovely YA Fantasy romance Jaguar Sun http://jemimapett.wordpress.com/2012/11/10/book-review-jaguar-sun-by-martha-bourke/

Enjoy!

Oh, and Marsha... my deepest sympathies


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I posted another fragment of my WIP Peccadillo for SampleSunday


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

I decided to carry on with my installments on The Alien Spotters Handbook. (Or put another way how to tell if that strange man really is from Mars!) This time I looked at personal histories and what an alien would be unlikely to have on theirs.

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.com/

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## ilamont

I've been writing about my startup publishing business over the past week. The first post discusses some of the lessons I learned from the failure of my first company, a small mobile software firm:

*On Failure *

The second post discusses a different approach to creating great media products (which might be websites, books, movies, music, etc.). Instead of long writing/planning processes, I am using Lean methods to produce my books:

*Lean Media: The Importance Of Intangibles And Brands*

For authors, Lean Media approaches to writing would also include short stories or nanowrimo.

As noted in the comment below the second blog post, I am looking for feedback from media producers (including authors) as well as media consumers to flesh out the Lean Media idea. The goal is to create a framework that producers, startup media companies, and large companies can use to create great media products that people love.


----------



## R. Doug

Movie review:

50 Years of OO7 and the Sky is Not Falling - Movie Review


----------



## nadinucca

Are you participating in NaNoWriMo this year? Then I'd love to feature you over at my blog!

Call for NaNoWriMo Participants: guest posts


----------



## 13500

Editing for Grammarphobes is back with a piece on cutting the fat from our writing.
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/11/editing-for-grammarphobes-cutting-fat.html


----------



## Harmonious

I got to see Robert McKee, author of Story, in London over the weekend. Blogged about it here

http://www.fessingauthor.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Getting Discovered:

http://austinbriggs.com/writers-platform/getting-discovered/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Hi everyone:

I have posted my review on The Right Hand by Derek Haas, an excellent spy thriller that comes out today and my interview with Mr. Haas:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/11/13/the-right-hand-by-derek-haas/

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/11/13/10-questions-with-derek-haas/

Enjoy,

Ethan

P.S. There's also a post about my promotion of Arctic Wargame:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2012/11/13/arctic-wargame-is-still-free-today/


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about the bittersweet end to a baseball season on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## nadinucca

Did some research and wrote an article with tips on how to Write Better Descriptions. I hope it's helpful!


----------



## nadinucca

Today I have NaNoWriMo veteran and ML Grace Tierney talking about this year's NaNo experience and giving some tips, and even exclusive details about her project!


----------



## Tonya

12 Authors come together for a GREAT holiday promotional idea!! http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/2012/11/great-holiday-promotion.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I share more photos of my recent trip to Scotland, this time of some interesting bars and pubs, including a pub inside a former church.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Caddy Rowland is the guest today on my blog: Guest Post by Caddy Rowland: Why I Choose to Write About a Crazy Bohemian


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

End of an era. I uploaded my last chapter of Black Sheep and also show a bit of my plans for the rest of the year.
http://bit.ly/ZK0Y28


----------



## Grace Elliot

The Great Fire of London, 1666, started in Pudding Lane.
Have you ever wondered how this street looks today?
Find out in my latest blog post - you'll be surprised - and a little sad....
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/unofficial-london-then-and-now-pudding.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My latest fraud blog is "How Companies & Institutions Make You Vulnerable to Fraud", at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Guest

I updated but it was just to shill my newly released ebook, nothing special.

However, the previous entry was about bottom shelf liquor... mmm.


----------



## nadinucca

I reached 50k on my NaNoWriMo project!!!  NOW WHAT?


----------



## R. Doug

Last installment on our West Coast cruise finishes in Ensenada, Mexico. Sample shots from the blog:


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Thank you, Captain Moses Siregar, for your ever-present question that blooms anew every day like the delicate Yeeker flower found in the highlands of Tanganyika (bring lots of weaponry if you attempt to hike through those highlands). May you be blessed with good fortune, healthy camels, and may the Tsar be kept far, far, far from your doors.

Why, yes, I have posted to my blog recently. My post, a thing of beauty, is about why I need an absurd and ridiculous name. It wanders onto other stuff (or into other stuff) too.


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

Check out my latest entry about Black Friday shopping!
http://moneyetiquette.com/1/post/2012/11/is-black-friday-shopping-worth-neglecting-bills-and-increasing-debt.html


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I posted a few pictures and music videos on my blog so that you will be able to totally experience the sensual thriller that is "L'Inked". After you purchase the book, go to this page on my blog and listen to the music while you read. Enjoy!

http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com/2012/11/a-musical-and-visual-link-to-linked.html


----------



## sarahdalton

Today I've written a blog post about nanowrimo and overall goals. I'd be interested to hear from other writers in a similar situation so stop by and leave a comment http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/?p=176


----------



## The 13th Doctor

My latest blog post is The Next Big Thing meme that's doing the rounds.

http://www.gayleramage.co.uk/


----------



## Patty Jansen

My novella His Name In Lights (and a few other ebooks in the pipeline) is character-based hard SF set on Jupiter's moon Io. I did a lot of work on getting the details right and wrote this post which is a summary of what I learned in non-jargon language (with pretty pictures!)

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/11/14/jupiters-moon-io-some-facts/


----------



## ThrillerWriter

I just deleted my novel and started over

My thoughts on it: http://www.davidbeersauthor.com


----------



## msfowle

My Stance on State Petitions to Secede >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-w2


----------



## R. Doug

M.S. — I enjoyed your post so much that I decided to reblog it.  Hope it gets you some traffic.


----------



## Claudia King

Today I bloggled about my latest series of erotic shorts, the first being published today! http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/tempted-to-submit-published-new-bdsm.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I offer the next installment in my series of photos taken during my recent trip to Scotland with a set of maritime themed photos featuring ships, harbours, beaches, an amusement park and a charming 19th century fishing village literally in the shadow of a busy seaport.


----------



## K. Zolnoski

Ugh, I posted. It's a pitiful little blog and I'm just hoping against hope that it will grow. You can find it, for those interested at http://www.m31publishing.com/

I have no idea how to drive traffic to it or promote it. Much like my book. LOL

Oh well. Such is life, no?


----------



## 56139

*Plotting the Series - Fictional Characters in the Beginning*










Last week I wrote about plotting the standard story structure through a series, this week I'm going to illustrate how you plot the beginning of the series as well as the beginning of a standalone book.

Not all people hate a cliffhanger, but I'd guess and say most people do. I do. I really hate getting to the end and I'm left hanging with no closure. And I know from reading Goodreads reviews that lots of people agree with me on this point. So avoid the cliffhanger in book one as much as possible. I sorta left CLUTCH as a cliffhanger - I tied up all the lose ends but then i introduced the story arc of book two as the last possible second - maybe this makes some readers angry, because it leaves that second story hanging, but since I put the first three books all out at the same time, I felt they'd forgive me on that.

Plus, this is a series, so you can't have complete closure, otherwise you don't have much to draw the reader on to the next book.

The answer to this dilemma (besides putting out more than the first installment at the same time) is to plot the first book to completion, while at the same time making the first book take the character through a certain stage in the overall story arc so that the second book is the set up for a new beginning and a new complete story arc.

http://jahuss.com/plotting-the-series-fictional-characters-in-the-beginning/


----------



## lewaters

Found a great theme song for writers...

http://laurenwaters.net/2012/11/16/great-theme-song-for-writers/


----------



## CarmenConnects

Here's this week's Friday Fiesta, a look at stories from around the world. In these Friday Fiesta posts I highlight cultural stories worth celebrating. The unique, the odd, the thought-provoking.

*The Friday Fiesta: Travel, Time and Not Enough Sparkly Wine*
http://carmenamato.net/?page_id=1427


----------



## R. Doug

The annual Renaissance ArtsFaire in Las Cruces, New Mexico.

Sample photos:


----------



## deanfromaustralia

I recently posted an article about the design journey I undertook for the cover of my new novel "Gifts of the Peramangk". I'm always intrigued by cover design so I thought a post about my own experiences would be worth sharing.

Secrets of the Peramangk - Cover Art Revealed


----------



## Senseidoji

I have been adding chapters to a free online story that I have been posted for some time. If you want to read it all, there is a post that gathers all the links in order for the previous stories. It is a comic book style story written for an online game. The game itself did not have any actual story, just some vague story outlines for characters, situations, places. So, I created some for them for free, since I had some extra time. Some of the readers kept asking for more, so I wrote more. It isn't Tolkien, but it is fun. Take a look through them.


I also have a few posts recently about my newest book release. The Crystal Needle: A Christmas to Remember. 

Have fun, and remember, keep reading.


----------



## nadinucca

Today I'm featuring a NaNoNoob, lol. It's Abdullah Kurashi's first time participating in NaNoWriMo and he has set up a NaNo podcast together with his friends. What's really cool is that he's living in Jeddah, in Saudi Arabia.

Check out his experience here.

I forgot to post this, but yesterday I featured published author Carmen Amato, three-year NaNoWriMo veteran. You can read about her experience here.


----------



## msfowle

My Crappy Poetry: Entry #19 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-wj


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Sibel Hodge is the guest on my blog today: Sibel Hodge's A Gluten-Free Taste of Turkey


----------



## Kali.Amanda

We don't really do the full monty Thanksgiving because there's only two of us, but Buffalo Turkey Wings is a good way to do it: http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2012/11/buffalo-turkey-wings.html


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Well, SampleSunday is on again, so I posted a new fragment from Peccadillo:

RT #SampleSunday "You grow weed. Real criminals don't bother with misdemeanours." http://wp.me/p1mYQc-41 @Taf_Violence #Amsterdam #Assassin


----------



## Steve Vernon

Read the sample at my latest guest blog appearance.
http://thereadersguidetoepublishing.wordpress.com/2012/11/18/rg2e-featured-author-steve-vernon-talks-fiction-serials-and-to-be-continued/


----------



## nadinucca

I should consider doing Sample Sunday. 

Today I posted my last NaNoWriMo feature: NaNo veteran Robert D. Marion. Check out what he has to say about this year's challenge!


----------



## jasonzc

I posted a new short sci-fi story today, "World Without End".

http://jasonzchristie.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lloyd MacRae

I spend so much time writing I never get around to my blogging stuff.


----------



## nadinucca

For my last NaNoWriMo feature author, I have Robert D. Marion. Find out what NaNoWriMo means for him here. You can also see an excerpt from his current project.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I posted pictures and video about the elk herd in the county I grew up in and which is part of my latest book: The Elk-aholics of Winslow Hill

Yesterday I posted a sample from my new boxed set of 3 novels for SampleSunday. I had a decent sales day for that set! #SampleSunday: 3 Luscious Novels Boxed Set - Fall in Love


----------



## jasonzc

I posted an update, another Ultimate Hustle short story about augmented reality sex:

http://jasonzchristie.blogspot.com


----------



## R. Doug

El Paso's Mission Trail - Part 1

Sample photos:


----------



## 56139

*The Pros and Cons of Marketing Your Book - Marketing Mondays*

This is a new series on the blog and it will deal with, wait for it&#8230;book marketing. For this week I'm going to start out slow and give you the pros and cons of marketing your book or books.

You'd think that there would be no cons, but that's not entirely true. I'm a big marketer - I'm into this stuff. I like to sit around and think up ways to get people involved in my products, and then think of more ways to get them to buy my products. Sometimes I use pricing to do this, sometimes I send newsletters, and other times I actually pay for services. I don't do that very often because it gets expensive, but every once in a while, it a good thing to do if you can target the right market.

READ MORE


----------



## chrisstevenson

Just got a fresh post for Guerrilla Warfare for Writers. New topic:

*REEXAMINING SOME PUBLISHING TRUISMS*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2012-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&updated-max=2013-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=50


----------



## Ian Fraser

wrote a little something on the occasion of publishing my latest work: Magic Inc.
http://frasersrazor.wordpress.com/


----------



## DLMedley

http://www.danielmedley.com/if-humans-could-hibernate/

Doing some research for a story I've been working on, I've come across a lot of information discussing how the idea of human hibernation is beginning to shift from science fiction to science possibility.

Regards
DLM


----------



## Claudia King

Today I blogged about my latest release, going on to discuss the topic of sex as a taboo in society, and why that doesn't have to be a universally bad thing (in particular for an erotic author):

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/forced-to-obey-published-and-taboos-of.html?spref=tw


----------



## nadinucca

Today I'm presenting something I love: character art. The first illustration is up and more are coming soon!

Please have a look. I appreciate all comments!


----------



## msfowle

|| *NEW RELEASE* || _*The God Machine*_ by Teri Harvey >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-xg










**This gender bender/romance/fantasy is now available on Amazon!**


----------



## deanfromaustralia

Just posted about my upcoming signing event here in South Australia on the 2nd December. If you're in Adelaide and fancy a day out in the Clare Valley wine region, I'd love to see you.

An Afternoon With Dean Mayes.


----------



## Hildred

A couple days ago I started asking for readers to vote on a title for an upcoming short-short. Even if you don't know any Japanese, would love for you to drop by and pick one!


----------



## RuthNestvold

My latest blog post is about free runs and how ineffective KDP Select is becoming for promoting your book:

https://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/11/20/latest-free-run-for-yseult-and-some-thoughts-on-kdp-select/


----------



## Grace Elliot

What links David Hasselhoff to a street in London?
To find the answer visit here:
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/unofficial-london-knightrider-street.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about discovering a new source of story-telling: For the Love of Story-Telling: A Dish Best Served Cold


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

My latest fraud blog is "Disturbing U.S. Stats & Looming Cyber Trouble for Canada." http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

If you're cyber shopping this season, be really careful!

Debra


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

I just posted a new post exploring the difficulties of following Sanderson's First Law in fantasy:

http://www.jeroensteenbeeke.nl/sandersons-law/


----------



## R. Doug

Driving El Paso's Mission Trail - Part 2 (and a bit about the real first Thanksgiving)

Sample photos:


----------



## DLMedley

http://www.danielmedley.com/twenty-first-century-cyberprude/

19th century mores being projected by 21st century technology.



> Apple, too, has strayed from its iconoclastic roots. When Naomi Wolf's latest book, "Vagina: A New Biography," went on sale in its iBooks store, Apple turned "Vagina" into "V****a."


Regards
DLM


----------



## nadinucca

Sharing my experience with Twitter and 30 Twitter Hashtags for Writers.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I indulge in a bit of linguistic neepery today and blog about how a 1970s cop show introduced a new word into the German language.


----------



## msfowle

_*Happy Thanksgiving Everybody!*_ >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-xS


----------



## MLKatz

So much good stuff in this thread! Happy Thanksgiving, folks.


----------



## DLMedley

http://www.danielmedley.com/thomas-kratman-responding-to-amazon-reviews/

A post about sci-fi author Thomas Kratman engaging negative reviewers.



> His book Amazon Legion currently has 30 reviews as of me writing this post; 4 of which are lower than 3 stars. One of the 2 star reviews has a total of 272 comments. That's right, 272 back and forth comments between Kratman and the author of the 2 star review.


----------



## msfowle

My Crappy Poetry: Entry #20 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-xW


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Appropriately, an essay on the First Thanksgiving.

http://www.jobreepublishing.com/wordpress/


----------



## bmcox

I'm trying to post every Monday, Wednesday and Friday, but I'm not always successful. That being said, I do have a new post up today about where the idea for my e-book started: http://bernardmcox.wordpress.com/2012/11/23/the-story-of-the-story/.


----------



## DLMedley

http://www.danielmedley.com/is-it-me/



> Is The American Red Cross blood donor program just a front for a hidden vampire community? You know, a way to keep 'em fed without having to kill people.


Just to be clear, I'm not serious ...

Or am I?

Regards
DLM


----------



## Claudia King

Today's erotica blog post was fun, the ever-controversial topic of erotica as art!
I tried my best to consolidate my thoughts into a nice bite-sized and simple post on the subject:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/erotica-as-art.html


----------



## R. Doug

El Paso's Mission Trail - Part 3

Sample photographs:


----------



## William Meikle

What I've got in the publications pipeline --> http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## Anjasa

Here's what you've missed since last post if I'm not on your RSS Feed!

I focus mainly on media and entertainment, from a feminist / sex and kink positive point of view.

Victim Blaming

Mad Men, Joan, And The Rape

Outing Creeps

Women At Gaming Expos


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I am interviewed at _Randomize Me_.

And on my own blog, I talk about vintage German pulp fiction, a scandal in 1970s arthouse cinema and share some interesting links.


----------



## R. Doug

Speaking of German pulp fiction, does the name _Jerry Cotton_ ring a bell? My Swiss wife was a huge fan in her youth.


----------



## Aris Whittier

I just posted the story behind my book cover, Across Eternity, it's a real photo! Read where it was taken and why it was taken.

http://awhittier.blogspot.com/2012/11/across-eternity-cover-contest-vote-now.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

R. Doug said:


> Speaking of German pulp fiction, does the name _Jerry Cotton_ ring a bell? My Swiss wife was a huge fan in her youth.


Sure, I know Jerry Cotton. He's a bit later than the characters mentioned in the article I linked, since he debuted in 1953. He's still around, too, protecting New York City from criminal lowlives.


----------



## Bravetank

Yes posted a tongue in cheek report of World of Warcraft reputation grinding - as it would play out in the real world. Then today posted a link to my new book Keep Azeroth Tidy - collection of World of Warcraft humorous articles. Keep Azeroth Tidy


----------



## seventhspell

I have a guest author on my blog today , Liz Harris with her contemporary romance 'Evie Undercover' drop by to find out about Liz and this story set in Tuscany. http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## nadinucca

Six Sentence Sunday #4


----------



## DLMedley

http://www.danielmedley.com/media-hype-and-bias/

A trivial yet glaring example of a misleading media.

Yes, it's not a big deal, but it really does bother the crap out of me.

Regards
DLM


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - some hardcore info on publicizing your next freebie.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/11/25/setting-your-e-book-free/


----------



## DLMedley

http://www.danielmedley.com/jonathan-zimmerman-and-screenwriting-gurus/

I talk about Jonathan Zimmerman's accumulation of various screenwriting "how to" books over the years. 25 of them!

How many of us have gone down that path?

Regards
DLM


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announce my latest story, a tale of talking pigs and dancing bananas, flying anvils, cartoons and magic, that was quite literally too bizarre for mainstream publishing.


----------



## Eric Timar

Fonts! Mercurial muscularity; strong strokes and sturdy serifs yielding dense paragraphs with a horizontal emphasis . . .

[URL=http://erictimarbooks.wordpress]http://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/[/url]


----------



## deanfromaustralia

Today I posted a piece show casing images of people who inspired the visual representations of the characters in my new novel "Gifts of the Peramangk"

http://www.deanfromaustralia.com


----------



## bmcox

Today I posted a bit on how I formatted the short I just published. http://bernardmcox.wordpress.com/2012/11/26/formatting-formatting-formatting/

There's also a pic of a cool pen and pencil holder from Etsy. No I did not make the pen and pencil holder; I was just looking for an image of a floppy disk.


----------



## 13500

Cyber Monday or Black Friday? Which do you prefer?
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/11/cyber-monday-vs-black-friday.html


----------



## Kristine McKinley

It's been a while since I've seen this thread, my post today was just promoting my free day. I've started posting every Monday, Wednesday, and Saturday; with Monday and Wednesday focusing on writing and publishing.

http://kristinemckinley.wordpress.com/2012/11/26/stolen-memories-is-free/


----------



## bryanhealey

Holiday Special: Buy One and Read Them All


----------



## M T McGuire

As usual I have taken care to avoid posting anything relevant or interesting but I have stuck a bit of whimsy up there about how listening to a personal stereo imbues the most boring commute with cinematic sparkle. A small glimpse on how this writer sees the world, I suppose.

If you're interested, you can find it here http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2012/11/25/glamour-glamour-everywhere/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Today would have been my brother Jack's 62nd birthday. He served as the model for the character of Oliver Eberstark in my latest book. I wrote about him on my blog: Happy Birthday to A Brother Deeply Missed


----------



## DLMedley

http://www.danielmedley.com/a-reactive-review/

Yes, though the review is honest, it is a reactive review.

Regards
DLM


----------



## R. Doug

This week is fall foliage: El Paso Fall Colors - Part 1

Samples:


----------



## Alivia Anders

Posted yesterday about my third book tour kick-off, and now trying not to chew off all my nails out of panic as we go along up to the release. Did two posts on NaNo a little back, and some cover reveals for other YA authors, too, some nice stuff.

If you want to read about the tour, or anything else, here you go: http://aliviaanders.blogspot.com/2012/11/riven-official-blog-tour-pre-kick-off.html


----------



## chrisstevenson

I'm Guerrilla Warfare For Writers, and my latest blog post is up:

* Reexamining Some Publishing Truisms*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2012-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&updated-max=2013-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=50


----------



## 56139

*I Blame NaNoWriMo*

So, I'm doing pretty well with my NaNo. I could definitely "Win" if I wanted to.

I'm just not sure winning is a good thing anymore. Don't get me wrong, NaNo got me to write almost 40,000 words as of today, but I think it came at a price.

To my story.

I was in a rush every day to get my stinking word count or make up for the previous day's word count.

So? You ask. What's wrong with that? READ MORE


----------



## 56139

*Five Basic Tips for Marketing Your Book - Marketing Mondays*

Mention the words marketing and promotion and you might send certain people into anaphylactic shock, that is how much authors loathe doing either. READ MORE


----------



## Mark Feggeler

So, it's been a while since I visited the Kindleboards. Thought I would drop in and post a link to my most recent blog entry. It's a quick one about trying to drop lunch off to my daughter at school. Not quite as simple as one might think...

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2012/11/the-forbidden-condiment.html


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

Big couple of days for me. I just finished off and pubbed my new novel Days of Light and Shadow, and was so damned relieved to be done with it.

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.com/

Perhaps though, I shouldn't have titled the post - It's Bloody Done!

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

As I'm sure many are doing, I blogged about NaNoWriMo. Today seemed like a good day to do that, since I crossed the 50,000 word finish line today.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

I'm participating in Tracy Falbe's Feel Real blog tour, featuring a guest post by her about her character Cruce:

http://www.jeroensteenbeeke.nl/guest-post-tracy-falbe-profile-cruce-chenomet/


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Posted another sample from Peccadillo on my blog for #SampleSunday...


----------



## WriteitToday

Hi There 

Could somebody check mine out please. I'm having trouble getting things into place.

http://writeittoday.net

Thanks in advance,

Dave.


----------



## LGOULD

I posted some thoughts about the road trip theme in my novel, _The Rock Star's Homecoming_, and provided a video illustration on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## nadinucca

Today I wanted to share three epic songs that always help me come up with ideas for my novels.


----------



## dalya

http://www.yaindie.com/2012/11/who-are-you-writing-for.html


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

_The Dunesteef Audio Fiction Magazine_ ran my tale "Todd Elrin and the Forever Reset". It's part of my short fiction collection, _Sojourns Through Troubled Worlds_ (check my signature). I talk more about the audio republication in my latest blog post.


----------



## Claudia King

I blogged a little today about releasing the latest instalment in my BDSM romance series, and my upcoming release schedule!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/expected-to-serve-published-and-future.html


----------



## MGalloway

I blogged about software bugs and self-replication.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Author of historical romance, Grace Elliot, posts on some of the more trivial history surrounding Fleet Street, London - such as:
What links Fleet Street to the design for tiered wedding cakes?
and
What is the truth behind the legend of Sweeney Todd, Demon Barber of Fleet Street?

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/unofficial-london-goings-on-in-fleet.html


----------



## Kate Argyll

Not on my writing blog, whichever is as sadly neglected as my writing, but on my work blog forensicallyblogging.blogspot.com


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Black Sheep cover reveal!!

http://bit.ly/WuSDvQ


----------



## Tonya

Connect with your readers by KINDLE FIRE! http://bit.ly/VdtP0e


----------



## msfowle

_Narnia & Dragonflies_ >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-y5


----------



## 13500

What do you think about verbing?
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/11/editing-for-grammarphobes-verbing.html


----------



## MLKatz

I have posted some guest posts from authors I met here or on Authormarketingclub.com.

Here's the latest one, from a guest author, on writing historical fiction.

http://publishmyself.net/my-historical-mystery-objects-in-photographs-are-closer-than-they-appear/


----------



## ilamont

Posted about a cheaper and easier-to-use alternative to WordPress for small business owners (including self-published authors) who want to have their own .com site -- it's basically less than the cost of a pizza.

FWIW, the service (Blogger with some light design tweaks) is used for all of my book websites. You can see examples linked in my signature.


----------



## bmcox

In Besides Excuses, What I Learned During NaNoWriMo 2012 I discussed abandoning a novelization of a screenplay I wrote.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

My latest fraud blog entry is Old and New Ways to Steal Your ID, http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## CoraBuhlert

On my publisher blog, I announce that my e-books are finally available at Barnes & Noble. Yes, I know that's no biggie for US based authors, but since I'm not in the US, I'm happy that my distributor finally came through.


----------



## Guest

Actually, I wrote down my eerie psychic experience. Happened on Christmas and it concerns Eartha Kitt.

http://bicameralwriting.wordpress.com/2012/10/22/sympathetic-energies-my-call-from-eartha-kitt/

Believe it or not!


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from today's Part 2:


----------



## Hildred

I've posted a first scene preview (about 1700 words) of my upcoming novel "HATSUKOI." part 2 in my f/f eromance series. (Warning for strong language.)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have another linkdump post today, sharing links about the crisis of the Belgian comics industry, Philip Marlowe and masculinity, a German literary writer unexpectedly popping up on an SF Year's Best list as well as memories of Larry Hagman and German cartoonist Wolf Gerlach.


----------



## ilamont

For those who are interested in quickly creating a low-cost book website with its own .com domain, you might be interested in this:

Blogger default templates: Which one is the best?

FWIW, all of my book websites are currently based on Blogger ... click on the links in my signature to see what they look like.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## The 13th Doctor

My latest blog post is a brief break-down of how many books I've sold since first publishing in August 2011.

http://gayleramage-author.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/sales-data.html


----------



## jemima_pett

My blog has a review of The Crone Club by SV Peddle - a 5 star rating for the first Hen Lit genre I've read - its hysterical!

Also, of course, announcing the release of The Traveler in Black and White for Kindle but I don't think I'm supposed to post that here. That news is also featured on the Princelings website, but for Christmas shoppers I also explain that you can gift ebooks to your kindle friends even though you can't gift on Amazon.

Happy Christmas shopping!


----------



## Claudia King

Today's blog is titled The Power of Sex, oh my!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/the-power-of-sex.html

I talk about how the emotional extremes of sex can be treated in fiction, and how George R. R. Martin's a horrible person for not making it cute and fuzzy.
Let the controversy pot start to boil!


----------



## DLMedley

http://www.danielmedley.com/simon-schuster-embraces-vanity/



> When I read that Simon & Schuster was embracing the vanity press model, I about crapped myself. Sure, they don't call it vanity, they wrap it in a different robe-an expensive robe-and call it "self publishing."


----------



## Kali.Amanda

This is the fourth year I've participated in NaNoWriMo, I wax poetic -- nah, I do a sort of quickie post mortem on this year's project: http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2012/11/nanowrimo-ftw.html


----------



## bmcox

Today I posted Scrivener: The Best New Thing (Next to the Tesla Model S). In my post I discuss how Scrivener compliments my writing process. It's your average geeky gush of praise.


----------



## nadinucca

40 More Twitter Hashtags for Writers


----------



## 13500

Flash Fiction Fridays--"The Blood of Coldfrost" by M.R. Mathias.
http://holidaybooksandbaubles.blogspot.com/


----------



## Cathy21

Interview with Dale Phillips author of A Memory of Grief at http://indie-bookworm.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/interview-dale-phillips-author-of.html and my review of the book at http://indie-bookworm.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/review-memory-of-grief-dale-phillips.html. There's a list of books I've blogged at http://indie-bookworm.blogspot.co.uk/p/a-z-titles.html

Best wishes, Cathy


----------



## ZacharyBonelli

I just posted to my blog about the ethical implications of the alternate Earth Ydora, which the main character of Voyage explores in Voyage: Embarkation Part One.
http://zacharybonelli.com/?p=1117


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

Here is my new post for today, "Sure you just got paid, but did you pay yourself first"

http://moneyetiquette.com/1/post/2012/11/sure-you-just-got-paid-today-but-did-you-pay-yourself-first.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In which I ONCE AGAIN go on and on about the current rage for Billionaire-BDSM-Porn: Beaten by the Billionaire: What Is Going On


----------



## Hans Cummings

In the last couple of months at my blog, I announced the title of my next fantasy novel, I announced the release date of my YA sci-fi novel, apologized for missing that date, and announced a month-long sale of my two fantasy novels for Kindle.

Yeah...I don't blog about writing much. I don't feel I have all that much to say right now.


----------



## John Dax

I put up a fake review about Wool by Hugh Howey on my blog, link here.

Yeah, that's right. I said it, a _fake _review.


----------



## Andre Jute

R. Doug said:


>


Why is it that every time I see a photograph and think, "I must try to emulate that style," it turns out to be an R. Doug photo?


----------



## R. Doug

What an incredibly nice thing to say, André.  Thank you so very much.

While I'm here, I just thought I'd mention that for the month of November my blog shattered it's all-time monthly hit rate.  I went over 8,000 hits around 5:00.  The previous record, set way back in April of 2011, was 6,211.  For the past couple of weeks I've been averaging well over 300 hits a day.


----------



## AnnaM

Post about my WIP:

http://www.annamurrayauthor.blogspot.com


----------



## Andre Jute

R. Doug said:


> While I'm here, I just thought I'd mention that for the month of November my blog shattered it's all-time monthly hit rate. I went over 8,000 hits around 5:00. The previous record, set way back in April of 2011, was 6,211. For the past couple of weeks I've been averaging well over 300 hits a day.


Congratulations. It's a reward for offering a constant flow of high quality entertainment and information.


----------



## kathrynoh

I posted more about my love hotel experiences in Japan 

http://kathrynohalloran.blogspot.com.au/2012/12/the-love-hotel-experience.html


----------



## R. Doug

El Paso Fall Colors - Part 3, and here are some samples of the photos:


----------



## Kali.Amanda

December first kills me bit by bit, every year for decades now... http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2006/12/this-too-shall-pass.html


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Finally posted the first two chapters of *Damage*, a murder mystery I've been working on. Let me know what you think!

http://damagebook.blogspot.com/2012/11/first-chapter-revealed.html


----------



## Claudia King

A quick post today about my latest erotic short released for this week:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/mated-by-minotaur-published.html


----------



## Grace Elliot

"Is HEA Just a Fairy Tale?" 
A post about wife-selling! 
Visit for a chance to win an Amazon voucher.
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/is-happy-ever-after-just-fairy-tale.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I finish my series of photos taken during my recent trip to Scotland with photos of Crathes Castle and its beautiful gardens.


----------



## msfowle

My Crappy Poetry: Entry #21 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-yq


----------



## M T McGuire

A bit of general wittering from me with a vague theme that if you are having trouble with your writing, sometimes the best way to get around it is to not write and take yourself out of things for a day... http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2012/12/02/a-little-of-what-you-fancy-does-you-good/

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Holidailies day 2

http://kiazishiru.wordpress.com/2012/12/02/holidailies-2-my-most-important-thing-when-being-productive/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

We had our first snow of the budding winter today, so I posted some photos as well as a bit about putting up Christmas decorations and expressed my amazement that my Dad knows what Klingon is.


----------



## RuthNestvold

I posted yesterday about the challenges of becoming visible as an indie writer:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/12/02/the-challenge-of-becoming-visible-as-an-indie-and-an-interview/


----------



## Wansit

I posted about my 12/28 Cover Reveal for Sworn to Raise. If you're a blogger or an author interested in possibly hosting a YA Fantasy cover reveal please take a look. http://teedun.com/2012/12/03/sworn-to-raise-cover-reveal-122812/


----------



## bmcox

I wrote about how I wasted my time last week. I'm trying it out as a weekly feature of links/posts/articles I liked the previous week.


----------



## 13500

Need any holiday gift ideas?

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/12/need-holiday-gift-ideas.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

This was a hard one to write: A Murder in a Small Town


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I posted an update on all that happened to me self-publishing wise last week.
http://kristinemckinley.wordpress.com/2012/12/03/freaking-out/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Holidailies 3: My trick to writing insane amounts in a day, and still staying sane.

http://kiazishiru.wordpress.com/2012/12/03/holidailies-3-my-trick-to-writing-insane-amounts-a-day/


----------



## R. Doug

Of Road Trips, Restaurants, and Recreation - Part 1 which includes a review of the historic La Posta de Mesilla restaurant.

Sample photos:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I talk about buying treats for St. Nicholas Day and my shock at finding that even _Kinder Surprise Eggs_, a combination of chocolate and toy that is popular around the world except for the US, where they're banned for some unfathomable reason, now come in a pink version especially for girls.


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

I just posted a new avoiding d.e.b.t. tip of the day to my blog and I've also started registering(free) people for the "D.E.B.T. CLEAN IN 2013 CHALLENGE". Check it out and join the challenge!
http://moneyetiquette.com


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Stocking stuffers tend to be the more fun cousins of the personal holiday gifts we receive from loved ones. I have three recommendations (and no, these are not my own titles, but fun gifts for your more twisted friends in your list) http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2012/12/parody-porn-stocking-stuffers.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

My latest post on my shared writing blog is This Legal Battle has Huge Ramifications for Authors & Publishers. http://writetype.blogspot.com.

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Claudia King

Today's erotica blogging offers a few thoughts on sexual orientation, and how you don't have to be gay to enjoy same-sex relations:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/sexual-orientation.html


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Holidailies 4: Now What? Where I talk about my fav live bands and acts.
http://kiazishiru.wordpress.com/2012/12/04/holidailies-4-now-what/


----------



## Ty Johnston

HUGE holiday e-book sale and giveaway bonanza!

Mostly epic fantasy and horror, but some other material.

http://tyjohnston.blogspot.com/2012/12/huge-holiday-e-book-sale-and-giveaway.html


----------



## Patty Jansen

About unrealistic sales expectations that can lead to stupid decisions:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2012/12/04/how-many-copies-will-my-self-published-book-sell/


----------



## John H. Carroll

Snooki is giving parenting advice, so I decided to join in. 
http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2012/12/baby-raising-advice-for-duchess-kate.html


----------



## J Dean

Posted about Christmas, reading, writing, and expendable crewmen. Checking out another indie book from a new author as well. It was compared to _A Game of Thrones_:http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2012/12/05/and-on-to-christmas-reading-writing-bowl-games-and-expendable-crewmen/


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Just released a revised edition of my Christmas short story collection, 'Three French Hens' and informed everyone via my blog.

http://gayleramage-author.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/revised-republished.html


----------



## msfowle

Who wants to do a cover reveal with me December 10th? >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-yT


----------



## 13500

Do you feel like you are running crazy lately? Me, too.
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/12/running-to-stand-still.html


----------



## bmcox

Today I write about choosing between releasing a collection of stories or breaking them into single story releases. The post explores some of the reasoning behind going with single stories and my plans for the future.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about Belsnickel: Happy Belsnickel, Everyone! Spread the Belsnickel Love.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I posted my end of November update today.
http://kristinemckinley.wordpress.com/2012/12/05/end-of-december/


----------



## seventhspell

Just released the last book in the series The Seven Spell Saga, An Ending and a Beginning
Drop by the blog http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com to win one of three kindle copies of the book, read the excerpt and find the buy link.


----------



## seventhspell

I have guest author Jami Gray on my blog today with her book Shadow's Soul, drop by to read a great excerpt. http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

My latest fraud blog is "Billions in Fraud Money Recouped" on http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp If the government caught everyone who was making fraudulent income tax and health-care claims, they might actually make a huge dent in the national debt!

Thanks
Debra


----------



## CoraBuhlert

On the company blog which no one reads I blogged a bit about the potential of renewable energy as a job engine. I set up the website and blog for my Dad's consulting business, hoping that he would make the occasional blogpost. But he doesn't. In fact, I suspect that he does not even read his own blog. So I post there very infrequently.


----------



## balaspa

I just posted about the fact that when I finish a novel, and before I start working on another new novel...I have a novel that I work on. My "in-between" novel. Yes, I am that weird.

http://bryanwalaspa.com/2012/12/05/yeah-i-have-a-book-i-work-on-when-im-not-working-on-a-book/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I talk about snow, baking cookies and share a few interesting links.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

My holidailies of day 5 wasn't that interesting, but I think you might like day 6 better. My recipe for awesome pasta sauce!
http://kiazishiru.wordpress.com/2012/12/06/holidailies-6-recipe-for-awesome-pasta-sauc/


----------



## R. Doug

Of Road Trips, Restaurants, and Recreation - Part 2

Sample shots:


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Yet ANOTHER Belsnickel post: Belsnickel Unmasked! (Well, today _is_ the Feast of St. Nicholas!)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have a St. Nicholas Day post, too, including a plug for Kathleen's _Belsnickel_ book.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan

I wrote a post to show my experience and process involved in cover creation. I worked with a professional cover designer and really enjoyed the process.

http://www.kellie.snarkybooks.com/novels/mortality-spring-2013/


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin"

I blogged a movie review about Halo 4: Forward Unto Dawn: http://dragonshortstories.wordpress.com/2012/11/04/halo-4-forward-unto-dawn-a-review/


----------



## bmcox

The New Covers Are Here! The New Covers Are Here!


----------



## Low Kay Hwa

I just blogged about Facebook =D

http://www.lowkayhwa.com/?page_id=284


----------



## 13500

The Best of Flash Fiction Fridays begins today. Please come check out this great piece by Jules Carey.
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/12/the-best-of-flash-fiction-fridays.html


----------



## DLMedley

http://www.danielmedley.com/gay-marriage-and-the-supreme-court/



> Because the status of "married" as defined by the government can be different than that as defined by religion, I think it's important that same sex couples who want to be married as defined by government should be able to do so. That's the very definition of equal rights under the law.


Regards
DLM


----------



## Dakota Franklin

I don't have a blog, but I'm interviewed on Anne Holly's lively blog.  http://anneholly.blogspot.ie/2012/11/interview-with-dakota-franklin.html


----------



## R. Doug

Of Road Trips, Restaurants, and Recreation - Part 3

This one contains photographs of the Mesilla Valley Bosque State Park, and here are some samples:


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

Here is my latest post "Will marijuana spark the next big U.S. economic boom?"

http://moneyetiquette.com/1/post/2012/12/will-marijuana-spark-the-next-big-us-economic-boom.html

Check it out and add your opinion.


----------



## Eric Timar

*Travel soccer: trashing the planet. *

Check out the alarming map of the commutes to an actual game!

Don't get me wrong, I've been a soccer guy ever since my (German) father taught me how to kick. But if we can't pick this low-hanging fruit and use our heads to stop driving so much, I think we've got Big Problems.


[URL=http://erictimarbooks.wordpress]http://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/2012/12/07/youth-travel-soccer-trashing-the-planet/[/url]


----------



## M T McGuire

I haven't posted on my blog but somebody else has interviewed me on theirs. He's very funny, and contentious, so his blog is always worth a visit, in spite of his having interviewed me! Here it is, anyway, http://www.ivebeendeader.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/someone-else-who-isnt-me-interview-with_4.html


----------



## JezStrider

I've recently redesigned my blog and I am trying to update more often. My most recent project is blogging about my journey dealing with ovarian cancer back in 2010-2011.

http://jezstrider.wordpress.com/


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

I just blogged about time travel paradoxes again, this time after coming across a phenomenal post here on kindle boards I gave my take on that most perplexing of questions - Can a woman be her own mother?

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.co.nz/

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## seventhspell

On both blogs chance to win prizes in the Christmas Wishes bloghop http://the-ruthin-trilogy.bogspot.com and http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com Join in with the 169 blogs and 8,000 hoppers already in the draw for the grand prizes. Drop by both my blogs and enter.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

For #SampleSunday I posted a new fragment of my WIP and yesterday I posted On Writing Tools, Revisited. to inform on my new writing methods.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I posted a preview of my new series _Twelve Months of Romance_. The first book, _Ring Out the Old_ is themed for January and is due out next week.


----------



## ShaunaG

Hosting our very own Adriana Ryan on her blog tour today. Giving away a copy of her new book, an awesome New Adult Dystopian! Check it out, the give away is open to anyone!

http://shaunasspot.blogspot.com/2012/12/blog-tour-adriana-ryan-world-of-shell.html


----------



## jemima_pett

This week the first of the Christmas series started on the blog - characters talking about how their castles celebrate the Yuletide season.

Then I was greedy and posted two items for the Kid Lit Blog Hop: reviews of The Silver Brumby by Elyne Mitchell (from my youth!) and a more seasonal The Night They Nicked Saint Nick by Carl Ashmore. Two great children's books.


----------



## Claudia King

Blogging about my latest release and Xmas schedule!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/taught-her-place-published-and-xmas.html


----------



## deanfromaustralia

I've just posted a feature with fellow South Australian author Meg Eichmann at my site this week.

Meg is the author of "The Order's Experiments" a thrilling urban dystopian/sci-fi adventure.

http://www.deanfromaustralia.com


----------



## R. Doug

Doing Random Photo Week, and here are some samples from today:


----------



## msfowle

*Cover Reveal:* _THE SIRE_ by M.S. Fowle - Coming Jan 2013 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-z7 <<


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Holidaily 8 talks about the one trick I know how to quickly learn things: flashcarding.

http://kiazishiru.wordpress.com/2012/12/10/holidailies-8-flashcarding-not-as-dirty-as-it-sounds-rather-useful-even/


----------



## 56139

*The Epic EPIC Fail that is Facebook Pages - Marketing Mondays*










I don't know about you, but I've had to work around using Facebook to market these days due to the Pay to Play nature of the business. It's like Chicago-style politics came to social marketing, and I'll tell you what - I'm not interested.

I get it, if you're Pepsi or Coke or any other billion dollar corporation, this whole deal is just par for the course. You pay for advertising all the time. I pay, sometimes. But if I can find a way to get the word out without paying, of course I like that better.

But this whole thing with Facebook goes beyond that for me. It's beyond dirty what they did. I admit I don't use it a whole lot - not even the page for my non-fiction business. But when I did use it, I got results when I ran a clever campaign. Let's look at some of those now, shall we?


READ MORE!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

On my publisher blog, I have a short post about spotting e-readers in the wild at the mall.


----------



## djnash

As the new year is coming, I thought it would be good to think about what we are doing (or planning to do) as authors in 2013.

http://djnashfiction.com


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

This one goes with the last one I wrote. I talk a bit more about how I practice with flashcards.

http://kiazishiru.wordpress.com/2012/12/11/holidailies-9-flashcarding-how-i-play-the-game/


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

JanneCO said:


> READ MORE!


I read your article and commented on your blog!


----------



## John A. A. Logan

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/year-one-of-epublishing-and-art-of.html

My latest blog post for UK collective, Authors Electric

Year One of Epublishing and the Art of Obsession

A 2012 Round-Up!


----------



## M T McGuire

I've been adding pages to my blog, the latest one is the 'about' page. http://mtmcguire.co.uk/about/ definitely the most boring one on there.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Just created a new blog for a book I expect to finish in the next few months. The target audience is middle schoolers, and the story involves paranormal elements. For more information about _*The Psi Squad*_, click the link below.

http://psisquad.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bob Mayer

New blog post on today's release from 47North: Area 51 Nightstalkers
http://writeitforward.wordpress.com/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Given all the confusion and angst over Amazon removing reviews, they've clarified their review policies, which are pretty much as they were before, but I listed the main points in my blog and provided a link to Amazon. It's at http://writetype.blogspot.com.

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I share some photos of snowy North Germany, talk about my problems of procuring replacement bulbs for my parents' aging Christmas lights, plug a friend's poetry reading and share some interesting links about sexism in the fantasy genre and other stuff.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about finishing my current WIP's 1st draft: There's A Dead Guy in My Cellar (Pass the Cookies)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I post about British SF writer Christopher Priest and his very amusing takedown of a particularly stupid column on genre fiction at the _Guardian_.


----------



## Keith Blenman

http://keithblenman.blogspot.com/

The past few entries include previews for my new novelette, an attempt at writing smut (as a reply to a text message), some birthday advice, and a method of suicide I was contemplating.


----------



## Senseidoji

I have made several blog posts since my last response to this thread. A few announcements, some more posts on my free story I am posting, and a couple posts about writing. Enjoy. http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tonya

GOOD MORNING! The Twelve Days of Giveaways has started early (more like the 16 days of giveaways!!) And the winner of Name the Next Charming novel is announced!!! Stop on by to win more prizes!! First up. . .Emerald Barnes ♥

http://bit.ly/RoKHQv


----------



## R. Doug

Random Photo Week - Wednesday

Samples:


----------



## bmcox

Today I just recapped some marketing activities: On December 27th _The Memory of a Salt Shaker_ will be Book of the Day at Trindiebooks.com


----------



## Grace Elliot

Christmas Stockings - A History.

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/christmas-stockings-history.html

Plus, as part of a blog hop their is a giveaway prize via rafflecopter.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I posted about my Christmas schedule

http://kristinemckinley.wordpress.com/2012/12/12/chaotic-christmas-schedule/


----------



## Nadine

I recently posted about my next book, _Happier Than A Billionaire: The Sequel_. Living in Costa Rica gives me a lot of material, especially with a husband that always talks me into doing the most ridiculous things!!

http://www.happierthanabillionaire.com/


----------



## colegrove

Not my most recent post but perhaps the most humorous:

"Self-Defense for the Self-Published"

http://valleyofthesleepingbird.com/2012/10/28/self-defense-for-the-self-published-author/


----------



## Christopher Bunn

More musical explorations. A quick scratch demo done by my old lead guitarist on one of my even older songs.

http://christopherbunn.com/another-take-on-the-problem-with-love/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

My latest fraud blog entry is Has a Reality TV Show Committed Fraud? at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## MGalloway

Today I wrote about how a small promo trainwreck appears to be unfolding.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I posted my blog tour schedule to my website. Very excited about it 

http://www.5timeschaos.com/node/48


----------



## MLKatz

i posted my contribution to The Next Big Thing Blog Hop yesterday. I gave credit to my tagger. I have some great "taggees" too.

http://raftpeople.com/other-novels/the-next-big-thing/


----------



## nadinucca

I've been really busy these past couple weeks making the final edits on my novel, so I haven't been able to blog much. Today's post is really quick: I share two songs that really inspired me to write scenes for my sequel. If you need some inspirational music, check it out!

More Music to Inspire


----------



## lewaters

Check out why I created a separate site for my series...

http://laurenwaters.net/2012/12/13/why-i-created-a-separate-site-for-my-series/


----------



## cshenold

New Blog post, The Next Big Thing. http://carol-carolsinkspot.blogspot.com


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Writing Fiction Is Like Making A Patchwork Quilt


----------



## Anne Frasier

The magical mystery of dream-state writing, or hopping the crazy brain:

http://monkeywithapen.blogspot.com/2012/12/hopping-crazy-brain.html


----------



## balaspa

I have. I did a short entry recommending that anyone with kids and either an iPad or iPhone should check out Ice Cream Publishing for their awesome interactive digital children's books.

http://bryanwalaspa.com/2012/12/13/if-you-have-kids-check-out-ice-cream-publishing/


----------



## colegrove

For making laugh:

http://valleyofthesleepingbird.com/2012/12/14/post-virus-struggle-to-survive-girl/


----------



## Eric Timar

I plug some fun fridge magnet sets. They're saints, so not everyone's cup of tea, I know -- but she's a very hip saint! The one I display is the subject of my new children's book, so it's a nice tie-in.

https://peacegarret.wordpress.com/2012/12/14/queen-isabel-aka-saint-elizabeth-peace-magnet/


----------



## msfowle

_*Free Book Friday*_: December 14th 2012 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-zK


----------



## 13500

The Best of Flash Fiction Fridays, week 2, today on Bibliophilic Blather.

Please stop by and see what story made my top 4.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/12/the-best-of-flash-fiction-fridays_14.html

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

...In which your hero discusses his latest short fiction release, *"Beacon"*.



> Tersias and Mally have lived their lives in orbit around Beacon, the last star in the Universe. But now the young couple have done the impossible: they have conceived. And something has noticed.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I have!
http://brendancarroll.wordpress.com/2012/12/14/889/


----------



## 39179

I have, announcing the release of the audio book edition of my collection of darkly humorous dystopian stories, *Broken World {Omnibus}*

http://andrewbiss.blogspot.com/


----------



## Claudia King

Today I blogged about video games, the power of interactive storytelling, and how _The Walking Dead_ manages to pull this off so effectively!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/video-games.html


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I posted about The Game of Books
http://kristinemckinley.wordpress.com/2012/12/14/the-game-of-books/


----------



## Wansit

Giving away 17 Books: http://teedun.com/2012/12/14/ya-indie-carnival-giveaway-a-library-of-17-books/

KDP Promo: http://teedun.com/2012/12/14/free-red-madrassa-book-1-algardis-dec-15-17/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hey all of you Kobo fans. Read my latest interview for my views on writer's block, inspiration and the business of selling e-books!

http://kobowritinglife.com/2012/12/13/my-writing-life-steve-vernon/

I guarantee a giggle or two!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Not about writing this time. After being moved to tears by the news reports of the shooting in Connecticut, I felt something had to be done, and instead of saying what others should do, I focused on what I need to do:

4 Ways You & I Can Prevent Another Shooting


----------



## bmcox

Part one of my conversation with Sheila C. Johnson about her book The Book of Horrible Stories.


----------



## msfowle

_*Keep Them In Your Hearts*_ >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-zY

Prayers for Newtown, CT


----------



## Thomas Watson

Writing works an unexpected change...

http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/2012/12/14/words-take-over/


----------



## Andre Jute

FEAR IS THE BEST DIET
http://anneholly.blogspot.ie/2012/11/fear-is-best-diet.html​


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Two recent blog posts -

A snippet from my free Christmas short story collection, and a post about how I'm going to celebrate the 50th anniversary of Doctor Who!

http://www.gayleramage-author.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## R. Doug

Random Photo Week - Friday

Samples:


----------



## M T McGuire

I've written about what showed me that Real Life is a lot more relevant to fantasy than it looks... http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2012/12/15/hang-onto-this/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about my friend Greg Gibson's article in the NY Times and yesterday's school shooting: Gregory Gibson on School Shootings and Why They Go On.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Throwing a virtual birthday bash gave me ideas of how to proceed to market my books online, from virtual book launches to e-boo signings. Plus I offer you an epic playlist for your amusement and possible inspiration.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2012/12/birthday-lesson.html


----------



## Bianca Sloane

Posted today! (Before that, a little over a week)

http://biancasloane.blogspot.com/2012/12/just-keep-writing.html


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I posted about the release of Peccadillo and the temporarily reduced price of Reprobate, from 4.99 to 2.99 until January 4th.


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/12/16/why-e-authors-still-need-to-get-their-work-in-print/


----------



## cekilgore

My most recent post discusses the KDP Select promo system and my experiences so far with it

http://cekilgore.com/self-publishing/kdp-select-free-promo-review-marketing-for-self-publishers-part-2/


----------



## Ian Fraser

I vented about the recent shootings and the ongoing absence of tears for other countries children being killed.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

For #SampleSunday I also posted another fragment from Peccadillo, which by now is of course no longer a work-in-progress.

I'm thinking about serializing a separate storyline to Peccadillo that I edited out because it made the novel too complex. Even without that storyline, Peccadillo clocks in at 105,000 words. The storyline is a police procedural of 15,000 words in short scenes that I think will be perfect for the #SampleSunday posts.


----------



## T. B. Crattie

Well, I've just begun a blog, a very simple one, called A Matter of Britain. Only two posts so far. (I'm being sucked into this social networking business.)

http://tbcrattie.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

My top 5 most popular posts for the first half of the Holidailies:

http://kiazishiru.wordpress.com/2012/12/17/holidailies-16-halfway-point/


----------



## sarahdalton

Procrastination and Ganxy!

http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/?p=193


----------



## 13500

Newtown, CT, and classic lit.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2012/12/tolling-bells.html


----------



## bmcox

Part two of my conversation with author Sheila C. Johnson. We talk more about book as art, the difficulties of categorizing stories, tenderness in horror, Haruki Murakami, Tina Connolly, and cool lit journals.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

I've been extremely lax in my postings, so it should be no surprise that I come back with a strong-minded piece about the recent events in Connecticut. Opinions are those of the author. You've been warned. http://andyrane.blogspot.com/2012/12/stop-pointing-finger.html


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Holidailies 17: Sharing a little bit of Christmas Magic. In which I share a short Christmas story and some other stuff of my writing 

http://kiazishiru.wordpress.com/2012/12/17/holidailies-17-im-sharing-a-little-bit-of-christmas-magic/


----------



## R. Doug

What Does Sandy Hook Elementary School Have in Common with . . .

. . . Columbine High School, Virginia Tech, and the Century Aurora 16 Theater?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blog about a bit about a local versus global focus in writing, using a reading I attended last week as an example. Oh yes, and I talk about suffering an attack of hives, too.


----------



## T. B. Crattie

At A Matter of Britain (http://tbcrattie.blogspot.com/), I post a link to an article about a steam engine (Metropolitan Steam Locomotive No. 1) retracing the first underground train journey, which was made in 1863.

The journey began beneath Paddington Station, where my protagonist in To Save the Realm meets a young Lee Harvey Oswald, who was on his way to defect to the Soviet Union in October 1959.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I share pretty photos of the Bremen Christmas market and festive decorations around the city.


----------



## msfowle

Some new Pre-made Ebook Covers: Grunge & Vintage >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-A8


----------



## TJHudson

I've decided to dabble in reviews and opinions, rather than have my blog just be me me me. My first is a review of The Hobbit.

http://tjhudson.net/2012/12/the-hobbit-an-expected-delight/


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## keithdbz

New Blog about the trials and tribulations of my new release:

http://www.keithgouveia.com/3.html


----------



## Claudia King

Today I blogged about this week's release, the first part of my BDSM romance going free, and some future plans!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/take-it-for-team-published-free-title.html


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Holidailies 18: Whoops
A short excerpt of my new project and a link to my blogtour post about gothic and stereotypes.

http://kiazishiru.wordpress.com/2012/12/18/holidailies-18-woops/


----------



## William Meikle

A roundup of work I've had published this year...
http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I post part 2 of my photos of Bremen at Christmas time with a focus on the Böttcherstraße, a whole street turned into a work of unique art. This post is chock full of expressionist art, famous explorers, fairy tales, the inventor of the decaffeinated coffee and Nazis.


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Seriously I haven't posted to my blog in a while... I've been too focused on twitter.  Look me up @princessandthug ^_^


----------



## Grace Elliot

My latest post is up.
Inspired by Georgette Heyer's "The Grand Sophy" - I look at how to shock with a carriage.

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/unofficial-london-sexism-regency-style.html


----------



## R. Doug

Today it's a photoblog on how to make spätzle: Spätzle is Spätzli is Spaetzle is Knöpfle


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Posted on the topic of exercise and bread. Yup, that was it. Exercise and bread.

Snippet: _"...not to go all religious on you, but Jesus didn't tell the disciples he was the gluten-free, sugar-free, rice-flour, non-cross-contaminated specialty diet loaf of life. He said he was the bread of life. How much more of a product testimonial do you need than that?"_

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2012/12/exercise-shmexercise.html


----------



## rachel-abbott

I have a guest post on my blog today from Mark Edwards - half of the Mark Edwards and Louise Voss team. He's talking about how to write a blurb for your book - so any of you indie authors might find it worth taking a look!

http://rachelabbottwriter.wordpress.com


----------



## bmcox

Today I have the third and final part of my conversation with author and artist Sheila C. Johnson. We discuss Fairy Tale Review, writing, Tamale Hut Cafe Reading Series, and boa constrictors living under my bed.


----------



## lewaters

Aah! What do you do when your editor is swamped?

http://laurenwaters.net/2012/12/19/what-do-you-do-when-your-editor-is-swamped/


----------



## Randy M.

A few comments and observations on the upcoming holidays.
http://randy-mixter.blogspot.com/


----------



## edmjill

The latest post on my blog is from guest author Clive Eaton, who talks about plausibility.

http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2012/12/guest-clive-eaton-its-just-too-far.html


----------



## Guest

Yes, wrote a short Christmas horror story entitled, "Bang, Bang, You Fat Bastard ... You're Dead!"

Christmas just got personal.

http://bicameralwriting.wordpress.com/bang-bang-you-fat-bastard-youre-dead-a-christmas-horror-short-story/


----------



## J Dean

Somewhat off-topic about the events in Connecticut: http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2012/12/14/concerning-sick-and-twisted-people-accountability-is-needed/


----------



## chrisstevenson

New Post Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:

Topic: *MY SUBMISSION SPREADSHEET*

Let's compare notes!

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## T. B. Crattie

Posted a link to an article from the Northumberland Gazette about the Morpeth Chantry Bagpipe Museum, which houses the largest collection of bagpipes in world. Also a pic of the River Coquet near Elsdon, Northumberland, in January.

http://tbcrattie.blogspot.com/2012/12/the-morpeth-chantry-bagpipe-museum.html


----------



## Andrew Ashling

While I'm still waiting for the cover art for my soon to be published fifth installment in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_-series, _Castling_, I'd thought I give my readers both a (second) excerpt _and_ an idea how the book will look on an actual device.

If you'd like to see how the book will look on an iPad and epub-ereaders like the _Kobo Glo_, the _Sony PRS-T2_, and compare it to the classic _Kindle 3 Keyboard_, I've put up some screenshots of the beginning of chapter 9 on my site, *Ximerion*.


----------



## Janel Gradowski

I just started my new website/blog a few weeks ago. So happy that today I got to post about releasing my new book! It's been a rough few weeks getting it ready, but it's out before Christmas. Hurrah!

http://www.janelgradowski.com/2012/12/20/must-love-sandwiches-is-here/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have a longish appreciation of Grimm's Fairy Tales, because today is the 200th anniversary of their publication.


----------



## Mel Comley

Just posted a review of Donna Fasano's new novel on my blog.

http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Claudia King

Today I blogged about the importance (or lack thereof) of realism in erotica, and Mayan robots:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/realism-in-erotica.html


----------



## Keith Blenman

I'd thought about making a book trailer for my new novelette, but decided the last one didn't help enough with sales to make it worthwhile. So instead I posted a blog entry describing what the trailer for my book might look like if Hollywood got a hold of my story and completely screwed it up. It actually turned out to be a pretty amusing exercise. And if you've read the story, this entry is pretty hilarious.

http://keithblenman.blogspot.com/2012/12/bonnie-before-brain-implants-excessive.html


----------



## Janel Gradowski

I usually have a lot of my holiday baking done at this point, but getting my new book out before Christmas has put me behind. So, I'm going with Plan B. I've posted links to a few of my favorite quick and easy holiday treats along with a recipe for my favorite sweet goodie - Quick Praline Bars a.k.a. Christmas Crack.

http://www.janelgradowski.com/2012/12/21/holiday-craziness-plan-b/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I have 2 that I forgot to post:

In Praise of People Who Leave Reviews

Blessed Solstice & Bon Hiver


----------



## jemima_pett

I'm now in the middle of my Christmas offerings to my followers!

On the website is a new three-part serial introducing Dylan and Dougall (who will become the Princelings of the North in due course) in a Yuletide adventure. First chapter is here.

On the blog we're halfway through a series of character guest posts, explaining how Yuletide is celebrated in their castles. Every time I do character interviews I learn more about what is likely to happen in my world!

There have also been a couple of seasonal book reviews that I haven't mentioned: Carl Ashmore's The Night They Nicked St Nick and Kevin George's The North Pole Challenge - Flea's First Christmas. Both 5 star reviews!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Since the Mayan apocalypse failed to appear today, I share a bunch of interesting links. We've got the rise of the Post-Panamax vessel, Fifty Shades of Grey, the future of erotica, how much science there should be in science fiction, a debate about the grammatical gender of God that is currently raging in Germany and more.


----------



## R. Doug

Photographing Outdoor (and Indoor) Christmas Lights

Samples:


----------



## kathrynoh

I posted the cover of my upcoming book - http://kathrynohalloran.blogspot.com.au/2012/12/bad-girls-club-sneak-preview.html, my love of Wolf Creek (which apparently freaks people out) - http://kathrynohalloran.blogspot.com.au/2012/12/i-want-to-write-wolf-creek-fan-fiction.html and a review of ghost stories of Edo Japan - http://kathrynohalloran.blogspot.com.au/2012/12/research-haunted-tales-of-tokugawa.html.

And, as you can see, I obviously don't know how to embed links on this forum!


----------



## geoffnolan

I added a mailing list the other day 
www.geoffnolan.com


----------



## jasonzc

I posted chapter one of Penultimate Hustle: L.A.
http://jasonzchristie.blogspot.com


----------



## Dakota Franklin

kathrynoh said:


> And, as you can see, I obviously don't know how to embed links on this forum!


Even if someone shows you how to embed links, and you do embed them, you should also put the plain HTML link in the post. Why? Because many people never come to this thread on Kindleboards. Instead they read the content of KB threads they are interested in on the e-mail notice of new posts, in their mail program. I do it unless I want to post here. The embedded links in the mailed version aren't hot, so clicking on them gets the wouldbe reader nothing. But the plain, ugly HTML, if you include it, is a hotline to your blog.

If you want to embed links, use this format



Code:


[url=this is the URL in HTML code that you want to send us to]this is the embedded bit you want us to click on[/url]

which you get it by typing the bit you want



Code:


this is a blog's name please click on it

highlighting it and then clicking the globe above to get this



Code:


[url]this is a blog's name please click on it[/url]

to which you add the equals sign like this



Code:


[url=]this is a blog's name please click on it[/url]

and then the url



Code:


[url=this is where you add the URL]this is a blog's name please click on it[/url]

and you can see which URL I added by clicking on the blue words or by clicking the QUOTE button on this post, top right.



Code:


[url=http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/]this is a blog's name please click on it[/url]

You can try it:

this is a blog's name please click on it

HTH.


----------



## kathrynoh

Thanks.  That's what I did with in my sig... just having a derr moment.


----------



## bmcox

Today, I wrote about the release of my new e-book novelette: _The Space Within These Lines Is Not Dedicated_.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

On my blog:

http://www.waterworlds.me/Blog/Blog.html

I posted about Sami, book 2 in my young adult, science fiction adventure series, going FREE this weekend.

So far, up to 43 in Free Science Fiction Adventure and climbing!


----------



## psychotick

Hi Guys,

Just wrote my last post for the year I think, about my new time travelling adventure novella just finished and gone for editing, Genesis.

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.co.nz/

Merry Christmas, Greg.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I posted a request for people to help me set my KillFiles free in the UK, as they are on Amazon.com, iTunes and Kobo. I hope to reach my goal of getting Amazon UK to make Locked Room and Microchip Murder free before Christmas, so people who buy a new Kindle will be able to enjoy sampling the Amsterdam Assassin Series.


----------



## Andre Jute

COLD WAR, HOT PASSIONS an 8-volume 10-family saga covering 75 years I've been working on for 20 years launches with DREAMS

http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/


----------



## Andre Jute

Updated the admin of Kissing the Blarney http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/ to include a section on *"Free by AJ & Pals"* to gather all the freebies at Smashwords and Wattpad on one list. Listed the hilarious free story *Piranha Pool Party in Hell, Connecticut* http://www.wattpad.com/user/andrejute for the first time; it's been published and widely read for a couple of years, but never announced or listed anywhere...

Enjoy!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I am announcing my latest two releases today, just in time for the holiday rush.


----------



## T. B. Crattie

At my blog, A Matter of Britain, I link to a story in the Western Morning News (I love regional British papers) about the high places of Cornwall (Bodmin Moor).

http://tbcrattie.blogspot.com/


----------



## Andre Jute

Not my blog, but UNUSUAL HISTORICALS has two articles you may find interesting if you're either keen on historical fiction or interested in improving your craft skills.

http://unusualhistoricals.blogspot.ie/2012/12/guest-blog-andre-jute.html

http://unusualhistoricals.blogspot.com/2012/12/excerpt-thursday-dreams-by-andre-jute.html?spref=tw

PLEASE FEEL FREE TO COMMENT ON EITHER


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I posted another fragment of Peccadillo for #SampleSunday, and also tweeted to my article on Setting the KillFiles Free on Amazon.co.uk, which I can hopefully attain before Christmas.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I posted a review of _Cashelmara _by Susan Howatch. She's my favorite author and _Cashelmara _is my favorite of her historicals.

http://jobreepublishing.com/wordpress/?page_id=48


----------



## msfowle

Author Feature: Nick Sanders (Author of _The Rising Dead 1980s_) >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-As


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## R. Doug

The Christmas Lights of Eastridge - Part 1. Sample photographs:


----------



## 56139

*Anti-heroes in Science Fiction - Can a Girl be an Anti-hero?*

I've been wanting to blog about this topic since last summer but I was just too busy to get it down on paper so I tucked it away for later. But I've been seeing quite a few posts about what makes a strong female character lately, and while some of this fits into the anti-hero trope, really the anti-hero is a horse of a different color. My favorite possibility for anti-hero status is Kara Thrace (AKA Starbuck) from the remake SyFy series Battlestar Gallactica. She's awesome! She smokes cigars, she plays poker with the boys, she flies a freaking fighter jet! (Not only that, she kicks BUTT in that fighter jet.)

But while Kara is definitely a super-bad female character - I'm not convinced she's really an anti-hero. An anti-hero is, by definition, someone who lacks morals and virtue and only rises to the occasion when they are pressured and/or are about to get a big pay-off for doing so. Kara works for the "good-guys" and her whole life revolves around risking herself to save others. That's pretty heroic if you ask me.

READ MORE!


----------



## Christopher Hunter

Brand new fiction, free on the website! 
http://www.christopherhunterfiction.com/the-book-of-lumis.html


----------



## Claudia King

A quick blog post announcing my latest erotic romance instalment (published just in time for the 25th), and wishing everyone a merry Xmas!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/breaking-his-trust-published-and-merry.html?spref=tw


----------



## Dakota Franklin

I'm using Wattpad like a blog to publish a serial I wrote with Andre Jute and Andrew McCoy. Each episode gets a Facebook and Twitter announcement. So far it looks like a better deal than giving freebies on Amazon's Select.

"That babe's got a real talent for destruction," the Capo said admiringly, "Mark me a thousand she makes it all the way."​


http://www.wattpad.com/story/3220999-henty%27s-fist-1-gauntlet-run-by-andre-jute-dakota​


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Holidailies 24: Present for you all!
From today until the 1st of January I'm giving away Magical Roads for FREE and Black Sheep with 25% off!!!

http://kiazishiru.wordpress.com/2012/12/25/holidailies-24-present-for-you-all/


----------



## M T McGuire

I've posted an excerpt from my next book - due out December 2013. So you can read a snippet here 

Merry Christmas everyone.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## MLKatz

I posted an article about how folks can read Kindle books without a Kindle - just in case there's a reader who doesn't have one yet. 

http://freebookbeast.com/how-to-read-kindle-e-books-without-a-kindle-e-reader/


----------



## kathrynoh

To celebrate the release of my book, The Bad Girls' Club, I did a roundup of bad girl stuff on etsy! Some really awesome things I'm tempted to buy now.

Good Things for Bad Girls


----------



## balaspa

Yes, I did. For all of those who just got a Kindle for Christmas, here is a list of authors, and their books, that I have discovered in the past couple of years and recommend highly:

http://bryanwalaspa.com/2012/12/25/got-a-new-kindle-for-christmas-check-these-guys-out/


----------



## chrisstevenson

Just got a new one up at Guerrilla Warfare for Writers. If you're a Firefly fan, you dig this post.

*THERE'S NOTHING NEW UNDER THE SUN*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2012-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&updated-max=2013-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=50


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I teamed up with some other writers to give some cheap and free ebooks so you can fill up your new kindle or tablet.

http://kiazishiru.wordpress.com/2012/12/26/holidailies-26-mooooore-presents-for-you-all/


----------



## Grace Elliot

Some of my favourite Cheezburger cat pics for you to enjoy.

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/christmas-crackers-happy-christmas-to.html

Which one is your favourite?


----------



## Ruth Harris

Blogged about writers' cubicles & the Procrastination Zone. Also about a literary city, its literary museums & how they brought back an almost-forgotten memory.

http://ruthharrisblog.blogspot.com


----------



## msfowle

_The Next Big THING Blog Hop_ >> *http://wp.me/p2k90c-AW*


----------



## geoffnolan

My new novel is free on December 26th and 27th 
www.geoffnolan.com


----------



## Harry Nicholson

I recently had a solitary writing retreat on the shore opposite 'Holy Island' (Lindisfarne). Some words and lovely pictures here:
http://1513fusion.wordpress.com/2012/12/13/lindisfarne/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

My latest post on my shared writing blog is "Are E-Readers Becoming Obsolete?" at http://writetype.blogspot.com

My new fraud blog post is "Coupons, Tickets, & Food Stamps Cause Fraud Headaches, at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!

Debra


----------



## R. Doug

The Christmas Lights of Eastridge - Part 2

And here's a small sampling of today's photos:


----------



## RuthNestvold

After my own trial and tribulations with the Kindle Paperwhite bug, I post about fixing it:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/12/26/ebook-trials-and-tribulations-fixing-the-kindle-paperwhite-bug/


----------



## ChrisWard

Results on a recent promo compared to last time -

http://amillionmilesfromanywhere.blogspot.jp/

and some more random mutterings from my badass alter-ego -

http://beatdownonline.blogspot.jp/2012/12/clones-is-free-dec-26th.html


----------



## Thomas Watson

A bit of holiday foolishness -

http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/

And a new page -

http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/desertstars-publications/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I share some Christmas photos (and an incident involving my Dad incinerating a mincemeat tart) and complain about what a stupid German TV channel did to _Downton Abbey_.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Today I posted about Movie Adaptations of Novels and Short Stories.


----------



## Carry Lada

I posted the free promotion for "A Very Ugly Story"

http://carrylada.blogspot.com


----------



## bmcox

On the blog today, _The Memory of a Salt Shaker_ is the Trindiebook Book of the Day.


----------



## michele97

Post about a new online short story

http://markpatricklynch.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/in-white-of-snow.html


----------



## Janel Gradowski

I have 2013 Writing Resolutions - oh, yes, I do. I have resolutions, how about you?

http://www.janelgradowski.com/2012/12/26/2013-writing-resolutions/


----------



## alextaylorwolfe

Just a quick post about Sweetwater Springs: http://alextaylorwolfe.blogspot.com/2012/12/sweetwater-springs-is-free.html


----------



## msfowle

Just posted the book trailer for _THE SIRE_ by M.S. Fowle >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Be


----------



## bmcox

I wrote about my Next Big Thing, the short story _La Chanson de l'Observation_.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My Next Big Thing:   The Monday Night Needlework & Murder Guild


----------



## Claudia King

Today I bloggled about coming home after Xmas, my writing plans for the near future, and my freebie title doing well on Amazon!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/back-home-upcoming-plans-and-amazon.html


----------



## R. Doug

Samples below from today's final installment: The Christmas Lights of Eastridge - Part 3


----------



## Janel Gradowski

If you need an easy dessert to bring to a New Year's party I posted a recipe for Mandarin Orange Cake. It's easy and yummy! (And there is a picture of my Golden Retriever on Christmas Day.)

http://www.janelgradowski.com/2012/12/28/mandarin-orange-cake/


----------



## hs

Some data about what I read in 2012: http://hswriting.blogspot.com/2012/12/what-i-read-in-2012.html


----------



## Eric Timar

I plug my (paperback) children's book about Queen Isabel of Portugal, a Middle Ages peacemaker. I did this post under her shifty alias, St. Elizabeth of Portugal, in case anyone searches by that name. The complete interior of the book is linked, since the #$%#@!! "Look Inside" deal is still not working yet.

[URL=http://peacegarret.wordpress]http://peacegarret.wordpress.com/2012/12/21/st-elizabeth-of-portugal-a-peace-story-for-children/[/url]


----------



## kathrynoh

I posted my love manifesto - lessons I've learnt the hard way about love.

http://kathrynohalloran.blogspot.com.au/2012/12/love-manifesto.html


----------



## T. B. Crattie

Posted an excerpt from my first chapter of To Save the Realm. A late night confrontation between my protagonist who is quite drunk and the county sheriff of the small Tennessee town where he lives. They are old friends of sorts. The South in 1959. http://tbcrattie.blogspot.com/ (A Matter of Britain)


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about an ambitious project telling e history of the town that was the inspiration for my Marienstadt stories: History in a Comic Strip: St. Marystown Saga


----------



## T. B. Crattie

Mark Gardner said:


> I try to publish weekly, but since I am new to the whole thing I don't get many reads or followers. I find it difficult to get motivated to post with no feedback/comments/followers/etc.
> 
> http://article94.blogspot.com


I would say "Keep posting and enjoy your posts." Put the URL for your blog on your author page and book description and anyplace else you can think of.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I think back to 2012 and look at what my plans were and how many I actually stuck to (which were most of them).

http://kiazishiru.wordpress.com/2012/12/29/holidailies-29-the-changes-i-made-in-2012/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

A whimsical picture of painted ponies on a carousel that transform and run free take over my imagination and remind me of my first carousel experience with my grandpa -- one of the few sweet memories I have of him. It feels like the beginning of a new memoirs volume:

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2012/12/love-and-whimsy.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blog about my adventures on the road with an oversize load truck.


----------



## Guest

My first full piece since I moved to the new blog, about Select and an upcoming free day:

A Select Affair


----------



## msfowle

*Cover Reveal*: VOICES ACROSS THE VOID by Paula Acton >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Bo


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

...In which I talk about the free run of "Beacon", which is currently rising up the free short scifi fic category on Amazon! #4 at last check!


----------



## stacyjuba

My latest posts:

1. An interview with James Hutchings about 'The Case of the Syphilitic Sister, which is being serialized online
http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2012/12/29/the-case-of-the-syphilitic-sister-a-superheo-detective-story-serialized-online/

2. An interview with children's book narrator Bill Russell
http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2012/12/26/interview-with-teddy-bear-town-audiobook-narrator-bill-russell/

3. Book Bloggers Wanted for Fall in Love With the Sullivans Tour
http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2012/12/29/book-bloggers-wanted-for-fall-in-love-with-the-sullivans-romance-tour-lots-of-perks/


----------



## 56139

*Marketing Diversity: Marketing Mondays*

When it comes to making a marketing plan, there are really two schools of thought and I can relate to both of them. The first is to concentrate on one technique at a time, not wasting energy trying to keep up with all the various social media and marketing techniques out there. So for instance, you'd get yourself a Twitter account and work the hell out of it until it's successful. This might take a while, this might lead to instant results - you're just never sure.

The other way to approach marketing is to hit all the various outlets at the same time, give them all a whirl, and see which one works best for you. You continue to use all (or most) of the various methods, but eventually you'll find the one that fits your style and concentrate on that.

The only problem with these two approaches is that marketing trends continue to change. What worked in 2009 will not necessarily work today. That's just the nature of the beast.

READ MORE!


----------



## Guest

I posted a sample of my upcoming novel. Click on the link in the sig and you'll see it...


----------



## R. Doug

A photoblog for a retirement party I attended on Saturday: Reservations, Restaurants, and Retirement

With photos, of course:


----------



## Gabriela Popa

I have a discussion on Paul Auster's latest memoir entitled "Winter Journal", which I just finished. After having lived it all, he comes to see writing as a "lesser dance."

I like the guy, but certainly don't agree with him on this one.

http://therighttopublish.blogspot.com/2012/12/i-have-just-finished-paul-austers.html

Gabriela


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about a family tradition: Happy New Year: Time To Cook the Sauerkraut!


----------



## hs

I just posted my favorite reads of 2012: http://hswriting.blogspot.com/2012/12/favorite-reads-of-2012.html


----------



## bmcox

Inspired by a thread here on Kindle Boards, I post my 2013 publishing schedule and make some New Year's resolutions.


----------



## Claudia King

My own New Years blog post, reflecting on my start as an erotic author, looking to the future, setting some 2013 goals, all of that stuff! 

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/happy-new-years-and-goals-for-2013.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I blog bi-weekly on Sundays and Wed/Thurs. Mind you, I am a relative neophyte and I tend to post what I write with minimal polish. My latest pair of blog posts are are about Javert as a modern antagonist and systems as villains, relating both to the fantasy genre.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

We don't need no stinking resolutions! Resolutions shmesolutions! http://andyrane.blogspot.com/2012/12/resolutions-shmesolutions.html


----------



## Eric Timar

A peace story (not my own) for children, on my peace blog. Happy 2013 everyone. 
_
http://peacegarret.wordpress.com/2012/12/31/peace-story-for-children-the-gates-of-paradise/_


----------



## chrisstevenson

Shiny one from Guerrilla Warfare for Writers:

BE CAREFUL WHAT YOU WRITE

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## cekilgore

Happy New Year from a Vesparian perspective http://cekilgore.com/self-publishing/vesparian-new-years/


----------



## KOwrites

This may appeal to writers here.... I posted this at the Indie Chicks Cafe - http://indiechickscafe.com/good-things-i-learned-in-2012/

Carry on.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Guest

Posting to promote a free day on Amazon: The follow up post about what worked and what didn't will be coming soon:

http://vhfolland.com/wp/2013/01/01/free-day-standing-guard-on-amazon/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about my one year of blogging: http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2013/01/01/my-one-year-of-blogging/

Happy New Year 2013!

Ethan


----------



## R. Doug

May 2013 Bring You Peace, Happiness, and Prosperity


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - ONE THOUSAND E-BOOKS A MONTH...

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/wp-admin/post.php?post=850&action=edit&message=6&postpost=v2


----------



## edmjill

My latest blogpost is an interview of mystery author Sandra Nikolai.

http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/01/chatting-with-false-impressions-author.html


----------



## LGOULD

I ruminated about the value of free books on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## M T McGuire

I've posted another freebie, a snippet from One Man: No Plan, K'Barthan Trilogy: Part 3. Anyone who is interested can find it here. http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2013/01/01/hung-over/

Cheers

MTM


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I talk a bit about what I did on New Year's Night and post some photos as well. No fireworks photos like R. Doug, since mine didn't come out well last year, but a woodpecker who has squatted in a nestbox in my parents' garden, a heavy cargo traverse and some good luck decorations for New Year's Eve.


----------



## T.P. Grish

Most recent posts have been about book promotion sites for my book, but I have articles about video games and electronic / social media issues.

http://fictionandelectronics.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## MLKatz

I am very happy because I just uploaded an author interview with Kathryn Hohmann.

http://freebookbeast.com/author-interview-with-kathryn-hohmann/


----------



## Christopher Hunter

This year is about connecting with the unknown fans. 
http://www.christopherhunterfiction.com/ok-first-blog-on-deck.html


----------



## jabeard

Facing Evil Cloaked in Righteousness: An Interview with Historical Fiction Author Anne Sweazy Kujul:

http://riftwatcher.blogspot.com/2013/01/facing-evil-cloaked-in-righteousness.html


----------



## Guest

An update on free promotions, the results of yesterday, and why I'm letting it run for an unexpected extra day.

http://vhfolland.com/wp/2013/01/02/another-free-day/


----------



## kathrynoh

I did a photo Thursday post then realised it's only Wednesday! Der. Photo and review of my favourite Tokyo cafe, which features my favourite Japanese artist.

http://kathrynohalloran.blogspot.com.au/2013/01/photo-thursday-z-cafe-omotesando.html


----------



## Grace Elliot

Happy 2013 everyone!
With the new year, I decided to review which were the most popular posts on my blog - and the results surprised me.
With over 32, 000 hits the number one post is on a niche topic that I would never have thought would attract so many views. 
To find out what it is just follow the link:
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/would-you-credit-it-top-10-most-read.html

Grace x


----------



## edmjill

My latest blog piece is a guest article by steampunk author Scott Whitmore. Scott talks about how broadening you reading helps you as a writer. Here's the link:

http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/01/guest-blogger-scott-whitmore-and.html


----------



## bmcox

I posted the playlist I created which, in turn, helped me create my latest e-book _The Space Within These Lines Is Not Dedicated_.


----------



## otterific

I posted about my first year as in Indie author, and what started the series I wrote in 2012

http://peggylhenderson.blogspot.com/2012/12/my-journey-to-self-publishing-and.html


----------



## bnapier

Yes. First post of 2013 discusses the importance of short stories while pimping 3 of my own.

http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/


----------



## chrisstevenson

Guerrilla Warfare for Writers--Following up with:

Creating a Vile, Believable Antagonist

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

My latest fraud blog is Tips to Protect Yourself and Your Children. http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp The tips are simple and can easily be taught to your kids and parents.

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

Hey Everyone,
My latest bog post was today and it was about the dreaded "fiscal cliff". 
http://moneyetiquette.com/1/post/2013/01/obama-may-have-signed-the-fiscal-cliff-bill-but-it-wont-save-you-from-more-financial-harship.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My 80-something aunt educates me on how long fiction should be: Aunt Rosie & The Length of Fiction


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blog about what I did on New Year's Day and share a photo of an attempt at Christmas light decorating gone horribly wrong.


----------



## R. Doug

A restaurant review wherein I trash the place: Hayashi Japanese Steakhouse and Sushi Bar

At least the pictures came out good:


----------



## Michael Scott Miller

*Why I Hate Writing Blurbs *

My latest post on how I find writing the book blurb more difficult than even writing the book itself...and a chance to get a free Kindle copy of The Book of Sylvia

http://www.michaelscottmillerauthor.com/2/post/2013/01/why-i-hate-writing-blurbs.html


----------



## edmjill

My blog is a mix of author interviews, guest bloggers talking about writing & publishing, samples of my own works... and my thoughts on recent reads. My reading tastes are all over the map - I tend to prefer nonfiction, but today's entry is on three novels I recently read.

http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/01/recent-reads-scoundrel-woman-jump.html


----------



## Guest

A few thoughts on Select, together with numbers for ads, downloads, and promotional methods.

http://vhfolland.com/wp/2013/01/03/thoughts-on-select/


----------



## Keith Blenman

I decided to start writing occasional reviews for indy novellas and novelettes in my blog. This joke book happened to be free in the book bazaar today, so I gave it a quick write up.

http://keithblenman.blogspot.com/2013/01/indy-book-review-100-jolly-jokes-for.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have something of a mixed post today, sharing a few interesting links, discussing the problems of revolution plots in SF and fantasy and muse about the decline of the romantic comedy movie.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

A quick post about the status of my writing: "Two Books and a Blog."

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2013/01/two-books-and-blog.html


----------



## Claudia King

A quick blog post about my first 2013 release, lack of eroticism in _The Hobbit_, and begging for reviews! 

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/made-to-suffer-published.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I share a bunch of links and two plugs (including one for Book Matchers) today.


----------



## Vukovina

Yet another blog post about yer ordinary, run-a-da mill topics, like erotica, incest, ogres, Hollywood and masturbating Ms. Franklin.


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## edmjill

The latest post on my blog is from Guest Author Gary Henson. His piece is called:

"Sci-Fi for the Funny Bone"

Gary's post is the first I've had that relates to sci-fi, so I'm excited to see what kinds of reactions it gets. Here's the link: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/01/guest-blogger-gary-alan-henson-scifi.html


----------



## R. Doug

Another restaurant review: Koze Teppan Grill

Sample photos:


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

The latest post to my blog, "Was your paycheck a little smaller today", just went up. Check it out.
http://moneyetiquette.com/1/post/2013/01/was-your-paycheck-a-little-smaller-today.html


----------



## PaulOBrien

All new blog and new website. http://www.paulobrien.info


----------



## Grace Elliot

Today I'm the guest on the English Historical Fiction Authors blog - 
I post about the Georgian passion for prints in
"Prints Shops - past and present."

http://englishhistoryauthors.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/print-shops-past-and-present.html

It would be great if you'd pop by and say hello.


----------



## jemima_pett

I've been boring enough to blog about my new year's resolutions, which include making a marketing plan and writing in a more professional manner. http://jemimapett.wordpress.com/2013/01/01/my-2013-new-years-resolutions/ 
Five days in I'm halfway through my marketing plan (keep getting diverted by nice opportunities I find) and managed to do two mornings writing unadulterated by facebooking, twittering and other things that get in the way!

I also did a review of Gina Cresse's wonderful wine-related murder mystery Sinfandel.


----------



## T. B. Crattie

Link to a strange video at youtube of the great Gene Clark singing "I'll Feel a Whole Lot Better", one of the great sky god (I can't explain) songs of the 60s.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I talk a bit about the upcoming Lower Saxony state elections and particularly a snafu regarding the mailing of voter cards (plenty of them were lost in the mail in my district). And since very few people outside Germany will care about that, I also share some SF links of interest.


----------



## Thomas Watson

Loving what you do...

http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/


----------



## Claudia King

I needed closure after finishing the Hunger Games trilogy, so I went ahead and wrote a disgruntled blog post about it:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/hunger-games-closure.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

On my publisher blog I compare my experiences ordering print books at Amazon and German competitor Thalia. Amazon wins hands down.

On the blog for my Dad's engineering and consulting business, I posted 2012 - The Solar Power Year in Review.

And on my personal blog, I talk a bit about why I don't like _Downton Abbey_ and link to an article which expresses similar sentiments.


----------



## KC75

Actually, I have. Looking back on 2012 and forecasting for 2013 http://indiereviewtracker.com/?p=4684&preview=true


----------



## Janel Gradowski

Over the holidays I updated all of my social media profiles and set up author pages at the library sites. Instead of adding the same books to all of the libraries I decided to house different collections at each one.

http://www.janelgradowski.com/2013/01/07/social-media-madness/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Echo75 said:


> Actually, I have. Looking back on 2012 and forecasting for 2013 http://indiereviewtracker.com/?p=4684&preview=true


Some really solid advice there! Thanks for posting.

As for me - all I've got to say is - NOW READ THIS!!!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/01/07/flash-virus-episode-four-now-available-in-kindle-and-kobo-format/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about a giveaway of Tripoli's Target: http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2013/01/07/win-a-copy-of-tripolis-target/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Andre Jute

Ad copy slammed by an expert
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/
Amusing for everyone, but a must for the designers and illustrators here.​


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Today I have a guest post by an author of a book on nutrition for children: Guest Post from Janet Michelson on Nutrition for Children


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I review Tarantino's Django Unchained (spoilers) and relate it to a theory about systems as villains.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/


----------



## Steve Vernon

And - for those of you who are tired of hearing me holler - "BUY MY BOOKS! BUY MY BOOKS!"

Here's a blog entry with ten tips for dealing with your next bad review!
http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/01/07/advice-for-dealing-with-a-bad-review/


----------



## Guest

A general look ahead at the year and what I've got underway:

http://vhfolland.com/wp/2013/01/06/new-year-new-projects/


----------



## edmjill

This latest blog post is a bit of a relaity check: Five Reasons NOT To Write Your Mystery Novel http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/01/five-reasons-not-to-write-your-mystery.html


----------



## Joseph Rhea

I wrote a short blog today on my return to writing after a 5-year hiatus: here


----------



## R. Doug

On Selectively Mining Data to Push an Agenda


----------



## M T McGuire

I've posted a link to what must be one of the best reviews my work has ever received... Yeh! I'm happy.

http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2013/01/07/awesome-indies-decide-the-wrong-stuff-is-the-right-stuff/

Cheers

MTM


----------



## A. S. Warwick

After a long break I've finally returned to my blog with the new year - one of the first things I added was a citure of the library I'd love to have in my house. (Must get bigger house to fit library in).

http://mistandshadows.com/2013/01/07/now-this-is-a-library/

I also recently started a new blog - it was one for an assement for a course I'm doing but I'm enjoying it so much Im keeping up with it. Its basically a steampunk blog. Currently not a lot on books and writing yet, but it'll grow.

http://brassandsteam.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

*What Post-Apocalyptic Societies Really Look Like*

When we think of post-apocalyptic worlds many of us envision alien invasions, zombie infections and bloodthirsty vampires. But post-apocalyptic doesn't have to come in the form of the fantastical and other- worldly, it can be much more insidious. When we look around the world we see many post-apocalyptic societies. Societies at war, suffering from lack, famine and oppression. And even within the borders of the United States, it can seem that a dystopian like state is upon us....

http://sunhimistwalker.com/2013/01/08/what-post-apocalyptic-societies-really-look-like/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I give you _The Hobbit_ - reenacted by Christmas tree ornaments, complete with photo.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

After a brief holiday break, I return to the business of writing... This blog entry is interesting because it includes this sentence: _It ain't gonna be 50 Shades of I, Robot!_ I also allow for requests for the next short story collection.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2013/01/fun-things-to-come.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

"Read this," he said.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/01/08/how-many-ways-can-you-say-he-said/


----------



## bmcox

My book was reviewed on a book review blog.


----------



## Ian Fraser

Instead of 'proper' writing, I wrote a little piece of whimsy titled *Explaining God is Dead to Children.*
http://frasersrazor.wordpress.com/2013/01/08/explaining-god-is-dead-to-children/


----------



## msfowle

_*2013 Hopefuls & The Coffee Quiz*_ >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-C2


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I posted a mini-tutorial on how I design covers: 3 Covers for $3 (Each) in 6 Easy Steps: A Mini-Tutorial


----------



## Tonih2

In celebration of a furry friend's life - one for cat lovers... http://www.tonikenyon.com/node/51


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I talk a bit about the latest developments in the long-running scandal surrounding the ousted German president Christian Wulff (probably not of interest to 99% of the readers of this board) and share some writing, book and cultural links.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

A couple of odds and ends.

On my main blog, a post about some 2000 year old Roman medicine that was chemically analysed to see what it was made of. That kind of stuff fascinates me.

And on my steampunk blog, a couple of fun posts, one being Star War characters seen through a steampunk lens, while the other was a short steampunk childrens cartoon on youtube (which is quite awesome - and there are more coming. Huzzah.)


----------



## J Dean

New entry with another bit from my Omnibus concerning one of the cities in my novel: http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2013/01/09/from-the-vein-omnibus-the-city-of-mota/


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Posted a teaser excerpt from *The Psi Squad*, the YA paranormal fantasy I've been writing for my kids, on my blog. Take a look!

http://psisquad.blogspot.com/2013/01/book-teaser.html


----------



## Joseph Rhea

Part 2 of my return to writing here.


----------



## Arthur Slade

A post about writing and how those who have passed on can influence us: http://arthurslade.blogspot.ca/2013/01/naming-dead.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My latest fraud blog is "Electronic Whistleblowing, the Good and the Bad, http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

My latest shared writing blog is "Troubling Sales Stats from B&N, at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## R. Doug

Winter finally came to El Paso last week. Sample shots (as well as phenomena):




























And including links to my popular blog article on how to photograph snow so that it doesn't come out gray.


----------



## chrisstevenson

I had a very depressing look at my submission spreadsheet lately, which prompted my recent post in Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:

*Nudging Brick Walls.*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2013-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&updated-max=2014-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=2


----------



## TWD Glasgow

I did a piece on How to write a zombie novel http://ramblingsofafrustratedcrimewriter.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/how-to-write-zombie-novel-write-your.html  for one of my blogs

I also did a piece on how Scottish people would deal with zombies in my undead dedicated blog http://deidbastards.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/the-scottish-guide-to-kicking-zombie-ass.html


----------



## edmjill

My latest blog posting is a sample of my nonfiction writing. I don't put a lot of my writing samples on there, although I guess some would say that the entire blog itself is a sample of my writing, but you know what I mean... Here you go: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/01/jack-and-jill.html


----------



## sarahdalton

A few announcements on my blog today:

http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/?p=197


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - SO WHAT IS A GOOD REVIEW?

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/01/09/so-what-is-a-good-review/


----------



## Grace Elliot

My latest blog post is up:
10 February 2013 marks 150 years of passenger train travel underground, so that means it's time for some underground related trivia! 
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/happy-150th-anniversary-london.html
Enjoy.
G x


----------



## bnapier

New post. Have I been abiding by my 2013 writing goals? Will I ever fully adopt Facebook as a useful tool?

All this and more! http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/


----------



## TRGoodman

New Post - Moving Forward: 2013 Publishing Goals
http://www.trgoodman.net/2013/01/moving-forward-2013-publishing-goals/

I know, I'm off to a late start. Next year, I'm going to work on not procrastinating any more.


----------



## MartinGibbs

Going to be starting work on a book about a Fourth Wise Man (many legends, even a movie), as a followup to Following Yonder Star. Posted a poll on my blog. I'd appreciate a vote or too 

http://hisholylight.blogspot.com/2013/01/the-fourth-wise-man.html


----------



## Janel Gradowski

I posted the first Friday Flash on my new website, "The Present". It is a bonus story for my new series. Make sure to click on the links to the accompanying recipe! 

http://www.janelgradowski.com/2013/01/10/friday-flash-the-present/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I blog about art versus commerce and the idea of "selling out" in response to various discussions of around the web.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

I have a guest post by Andi Judy about using multiple characters in epic fantasy:

http://www.jeroensteenbeeke.nl/guest-post-andi-judy/


----------



## Bridges

Yes! Our blogs now include guest author Q&A's and 'Bob's Rants' as well as 'Carol's Close Up's'. In the near future we are adding 'Read's Ramblings' - poems by Janet Read. You can see her first one here where she writes a poem about our book signings... isn't that cool?

http://blog.rcbridgestock.com/?p=1342


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I'm doing a blog tour soon and put a post up on the blog with details about the tour.

http://kiazishiru.wordpress.com/2013/01/11/blog-tour-for-black-sheep-loving-in-the-present/


----------



## Mel Comley

There's a wonderful tribute on this blog to L. C. Evans who sadly passed away a year ago today.

http://newsviewsandfun.com/2013/01/11/in-memory-of-l-c-evans-featured-author-of-the-day/


----------



## msfowle

Just one week left for the release of _*THE SIRE*_! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Cd


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Guest Post by Paul Levinson: The Plot to Save Socrates


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I ask the question: Why didn't they kill Napoleon and the blather on trying to relate it to Fantasy novels 

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I took a short break from blogging and this is my first post back

http://kristinemckinley.wordpress.com/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Enjoy this Friday's Writing Advice from Cat Adams:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2013/01/11/fridays-writing-advice-from-cat-adams/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## John A. A. Logan

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/new-amazon-kindle-paperwhite-video-and.html

My latest blog post for Authors Electric:

New Amazon Kindle Paperwhite Video and the Power of Advertising


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Over at novelist Barbara Bretton's site, I've posted a brand new food column to help celebrate National Soup Month: http://www.barbarabretton.com/whats_cooking.shtml


----------



## TRGoodman

http://www.trgoodman.net/2013/01/flash-fiction-friday-freeway-to-heaven/

It's a flash fiction story I wrote this morning called, "Freeway to Heaven." An angel shows up at the front door to rapture a family, but things aren't quite what the family expected...


----------



## R. Doug

Some shots from today's Fun Photo Friday:


----------



## Claudia King

Just a quick post today about my latest release, the start of a new paranormal eRom!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/wild-instincts-published.html


----------



## Guest

Carrie Lange reviews my debut novel, "The Park"

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/01/carrie-lange-reviews-my-novel-park.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I blog a bit about the Oscar nominations and share some SFF releated links.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I blog a bit - (thanks, Alba) - on how reviews sell books!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/01/11/how-do-reviews-sell-books/


----------



## bmcox

I created two You Tube Playlists for my two e-books.


----------



## Dani Collins

I didn't even know this thread existed. How cool!

I'm trying to drum up visitors to my Goodreads chat today which includes a draw for a paper copy of my book along with a free kindle book today.

http://www.danicollins.com/category/blog/

cheers,
Dani


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

HOBBITS STOLE MY LUNCH MONEY!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/01/13/hobbits-stole-my-lunch-money/


----------



## Steve Vernon

How many of you could handle a tall blonde

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/01/13/context-context-context/

(no, this isn't a link to a porno site...)


----------



## Guest

Just When You Think of Giving Up ...

http://bicameralwriting.wordpress.com/


----------



## TWD Glasgow

To celebrate the release of my zombie novel, Dead Bastards, which is set in Glasgow, I wrote a Scottish guide to kicking zombie ass with things like how to chib a zombie and give one a Glasgow kiss. http://deidbastards.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/the-scottish-guide-to-kicking-zombie-ass.html  I want to have as much thing with zombies as I can - unless they're real and then I'm running like hell!


----------



## nadinucca

Books to improve your writing. Nº 1: Self-Editing for Fiction Writers. GREAT read!


----------



## RuthNestvold

Some thoughts on length of stories re: traditional and indie:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/01/13/moving-forward-on-city-of-glass-some-thoughts-on-story-length-and-a-new-cover/

Also including a new cover:










Feedback welcome!


----------



## CMTheAuthor

Just handed out a key piece of grammar advice (for readers and writers alike).

http://chrismitchelltheauthor.blogspot.com/2013/01/grammar-as-guidelines.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Blog Post on Computer Games as a source of inspiration

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Was hearing a lot of queries about outlining/plotting over the last couple of weeks, so I thought I'd chime in with some basic steps.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I post some photos of our nocturnal snowfall, including an accidental "ghost" photo, as well as a photo of a crocheted pouch I made for my e-reader.


----------



## Patty Jansen

The strongest ever, most dire warning not to solely rely on Amazon for your sales.

This can happen to you. It happened to me out of the blue:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2013/01/14/the-tyranny-of-amazon/


----------



## Guest

Some thoughts on first v. third after some interesting editorial feedback. Which form do you prefer working in?

http://vhfolland.com/wp/2013/01/14/a-narrative-issue/


----------



## edmjill

Today's blogpost is about my thoughts on a few recent reads: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/01/recent-reads-ballad-art-dinosaurs.html (One fiction & two nonfiction).


----------



## 13500

What do Downton Abbey and indie publishing have in common?

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2013/01/standards.html


----------



## geoffnolan

http://www.geoffnolan.com/?p=231

"Goodreads, Alistair MacLean and sorry I was in the wrong place..."


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of Red Dragon Rising: Blood of War by Larry Bond and Jim DeFelice:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2013/01/14/red-dragon-rising-blood-of-war-by-larry-bond-and-jim-defelice/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## deanfromaustralia

For my first post of the new year I'm featuring Adelaide photographer Jennifer Sando who has just released her gorgeous hard cover debut called "Picture in a Frame" which chronicles, in pictures, her quest to take a portrait of her hero, Pearl Jam frontman Eddie Vedder.

It is a beautiful book and a highly recommend it to lovers of stories to cheer for.

http://www.deanfromaustralia.com


----------



## clgordon

Latest blog is a story sample ... slowly easing myself back into blogging: http://xenotransplant.wordpress.com/2013/01/10/strange-soul-mates-excerpt/

Anyone else post stories or samples on their blog? Or figure it's enough to link to the Amazon sample?


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I started a new blog, about my journey to mastering Japanese.

http://kialearnsjapanese.blogspot.nl/2013/01/welcome-to-my-blog.html


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I blogged about murderous King Reedur... and preparing children's books for the Kindle and other e-reading platforms:

*Page, fetch me my... page?*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I reviewed Hope for the Holidays by Dana Taylor.

http://jobreepublishing.com/wordpress/?page_id=55


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from El Paso Museum of Art - Part 1:


----------



## Nova_Implosion

Life as Performance Art

http://thejayteam.wordpress.com/2013/01/15/life-as-performance-art/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

More photos of snow today.


----------



## M T McGuire

A bit of a hodge podge this week. A post about an Award The Wrong Stuff, K'Barthan Trilogy: Part 2 has won, rewards, writing and a seriously ill friend, who's getting better.

http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2013/01/15/awards-rewards-and-stuff/

Cheers

MTM


----------



## MegHarris

Started up a new blog for this pen name. First up, a bit of background info on my m/m erotic romance series:

http://meggemjournal.blogspot.com/2013/01/thoughts-on-dominance-part-1.html


----------



## bmcox

My rambling explaination of how I came up with the idea for the story _The Space Within These Lines Is Not Dedicated_.


----------



## Senseidoji

This month (January) I have been attempting my own personal NaNoWriMo....so I guess that makes it a NoWriMo. Periodically I have been updating my blog with how many words and some tidbits about the story or about my writing. Take a look and follow.

http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

Happy New Year all,

First post of the New Year for me and I posted about my new book just published - the second book in the Wizard at Law series - The Glimmering.

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.com/

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## William Meikle

An update on what I've got coming up on the publications front
http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## msfowle

Feature: 13 New Premade Ebook Covers >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Cn


----------



## chrisstevenson

Most recent blog post in Guerrilla Warfare for Writers:

*NUDGING BRICK WALLS*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2013-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&updated-max=2014-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=2


----------



## scottmarlowe

Today's post:

*What's your favorite book or series of all time?*
http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/Whats-your-favorite-book-or-series-of-all-time.aspx


----------



## RuthNestvold

A bedtime story, courtesy of my granddaughter:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/01/16/a-bedtime-story-courtesy-of-my-granddaughter/


----------



## Guest

RuthNestvold said:


> A bedtime story, courtesy of my granddaughter:
> 
> http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/01/16/a-bedtime-story-courtesy-of-my-granddaughter/


After fighting an evil witch, vacations ARE in order.


----------



## Guest

Just what you all needed: An advice column on how to interpret advice columns.


----------



## Andre Jute

If you already know what a cryptid is, and why it is important to you, you don't need to read this.

Blame Leonard Nimoy - http://bit.ly/W1f673​


----------



## Christopher Hunter

Guest Fiction Stage, now featuring Lisa Grace! www.christopherhunterfiction.com/guest-fiction-stage


----------



## scottmarlowe

From a few day's ago, but ties into tomorrow's post about eBooks and maps.

*How important are maps to fantasy books?*
http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/How-important-are-maps-to-fantasy-books.aspx


----------



## Gabriela Popa

Posted a deliciously flawed composite picture of nine Nobel prize winners I like most...
http://therighttopublish.blogspot.com/


----------



## edmjill

My latest is an interview with nonfiction author JJ Collins. http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/01/interview-with-author-jj-collins.html He writes about American and Irish history, war and politics.


----------



## MegHarris

Tangentially related to my most recent book, a Chesapeake Bay lighthouse is up for sale:

http://meggemjournal.blogspot.com/2013/01/lighthouse-for-sale.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Mid-January Musings


----------



## Claudia King

Winter is dumb. I blogged about it being dumb. Also seasonally affective disorder:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/winter-is-dumb.html


----------



## Janel Gradowski

We all know that it pays, literally, to be an extroverted indie author. Anybody have some tips for a recovering introvert?

http://www.janelgradowski.com/2013/01/17/extroverted-me/


----------



## M T McGuire

I've added a new page to my blog about K'Barthan Trilogy merchandise.

http://mtmcguire.co.uk/merchandise/


----------



## J Dean

Did a quick blurb concerning Manti Te'o and giving people the benefit of the doubt when the facts are not all known. http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2013/01/17/concerning-manti-teo/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

My latest post in shared writing blog, which I posted on Sunday, is "More Self-Publishers Acquiring Traditional Contracts" at http://writetype.blogspot.com

My latest fraud blog entry is "Disability Benefits: Another Fraud Black Hole, at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

My first week on the new blog is done:

http://kialearnsjapanese.blogspot.nl/


----------



## msfowle

New Release on Amazon!  >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-CB


----------



## StephenLivingston

New post today at http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com about my latest short story that was published today.


----------



## Steve Vernon

You haven't read spam until you've read this!!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/01/18/spam-it-up-fridays/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Yesterday I wrote about bad uses of history in writing, using a few examples from this week's gun control debate. (I'm Canadian, so I avoid weighing in on the US gun control issue, but I do judge a few of the arguments from a historical perspective.)

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Please enjoy today's writing advice from Gerard O'Donovan:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2013/01/18/fridays-writing-advice-from-gerard-odonovan/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## R. Doug

The Boeing 787 Dreamliner - Words I Wrote in 2009!


----------



## Guest

An update on projects, and the effects of third v first.

http://vhfolland.com/wp/2013/01/18/narrative-issue-updates/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I write about the latest gender balance debate in speculative fiction.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I talk a lot about growing up amid great story-tellers so I've invited blog posts from some people from my hometown telling any story they want to tell. This is the first one: Guest Post: Pat O'Brien's "Oh, Shit!"


----------



## T.P. Grish

A shamelessly biased article about the issue of price inflation for video games sold in certain countries, and one online store seemingly taking a stand:
http://fictionandelectronics.blogspot.com.au/2013/01/green-man-gaming-championing-fair-prices.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

At my publishing blog, I have a short post about the brouhaha surrounding the German bookselling chain Weltbild (XinXii distributes to them), which was selling erotica and books on occultism, even though the chain was owned by the Catholic church, attracting some international attention.


----------



## Gabriela Popa

Ray Bradbury and why you don't have to burn books to destroy a culture

http://therighttopublish.blogspot.com/2013/01/you-dont-have-to-burn-books-to-destroy.html


----------



## T. B. Crattie

I linked to an article in the Wells Journal about the oldest continuously inhabited street in Europe--the Vicars' Close in Wells, Somerset. 650 years of inhabitance. In To Save the Realm, my character walks up and down this lovely street to calm himself after having a traumatic experience the night before.


----------



## EllieP

I have two things happening on my 18+ blog this weekend 
one-- my guest writer is the poet Marc Livingston aka Greatest Poet Alive, watch his trailers, (he's poetry in motion )read some of his poetry, this is different  http://elodieparkes.blogspot.com
two---The other thing on my blog this weekend is a call from me as an author, 
Help needed. My publisher has suggested a new title for the WIP 'The Last Time' I really need opinions plus you can enter the draw to win a $10 Amazon gift card by voting for either the new title A Star Studded Romance or the original. http://elodieparkes.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/which-title-do-you-find-most-appealing.html
Please drop by and add your opinion  thank you


----------



## Andre Jute

THE DOPING DILEMMA LANCE ARMSTRONG HAS DROPPED TOP LEVEL SPORTS INTO
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3331


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announce a new release today. Alas, it's a German language short story, so probably not of much interest to most people here.


----------



## nadinucca

Books to improve your writing Nº 2: Beginnings, Middles and Ends.


----------



## edmjill

My latest is some highlights of the Bad Sex Writing Awards. So bad! Also very funny!  http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/01/more-bad-sex-writing.html


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## Vukovina

I posted about _Living Water_, a short film by Ukrainian filmmaker Larisa Shepitko.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Playing with titles and gauging the chance of landing a bestseller with Lulu's Titlescorer:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/01/20/considering-a-new-title-playing-with-lulus-titlescorer/


----------



## Christopher Hunter

A story is developing in the womb. Will it survive till birth or will it be aborted? 
http://www.christopherhunterfiction.com/the-book-of-lumis.html


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

A Valentine's Day tribute to romance

http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com/2012/02/happy-heart-month.html


----------



## Guest

Since talk of breakthrough novels is in the air, I merged Fatal Attraction with the ABNA's and ended up with the contestant from hell.

Be afraid ... be very afraid.

http://bicameralwriting.wordpress.com/


----------



## MadCityWriter

Jennifer Chiaverini Hits the Road with Mrs. Lincoln's Dressmaker -- Musings of a MadCityWriter

http://www.madcitywriter.blogspot.com/2013/01/jennifer-chiaverini-hits-road-with-mrs.html


----------



## Guest

Book Review: Chuck Palahniuk - Choke (2001)

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/01/book-review-chuck-palahniuk-choke-2001.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's post shares some photos from a recent outing into the wintery woods.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I write about a review I just received, structure, and put out a little teaser from my new book.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/


----------



## Guest

All about a new release this morning: Going Under, and why it's out a week early.

Going Under - a new release


----------



## FrankZubek

http://www.amazon.com/Martins-House-Books-Short-ebook/dp/B00AZR2WUO/
Somewhere on the first page of my blog I let people know that my newest story is free this week starting tomorrow


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

I'm starting an A-Z series of posts on my blog, each on a topic connected with writing historical fiction/westerns. Today the series kicks off with A for adventure...and it might not be what you think: http://www.thesecondsentence.blogspot.com/2013/01/a-adventure.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I posted a couple videos about out city's new wind turbines: How To Build A Wind Turbine


----------



## Janel Gradowski

I'm in the middle of writing the next volume in my new series, so I decided it was time to add Writing Update posts to my new-ish author blog.

http://www.janelgradowski.com/2013/01/21/writing-update-1/


----------



## bmcox

The story I'm releasing in February, _La Chanson de l'Observation_, was chosen by author Gina Ochsner for A cappella Zoo's 5-year retrospective "Best of" issue.


----------



## deanfromaustralia

I just announced the news that I'll be doing my first terrestrial radio interview this coming Saturday (here in Australia). Check out the details at my site http://www.deanfromaustralia.com


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I did a post on flashcarding and how I practice with it, plus a couple of tips on how to not get in trouble with it 

http://kialearnsjapanese.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/learning-strategy-flashcards.html


----------



## A. S. Warwick

I updated my steampunk blog with a, gasp, review. I had a look at Steampunk: The Illustrated History, with some thoughts on it.


----------



## ChrisRachael

I updated my new cooking blog, Kitchen Overlord. This week's recipe is a "Once Upon A Time" themed apple turnover, dearie!

(Last week was Firefly. The week before that, Doctor Who.)

http://kitchenoverlord.com/


----------



## Guest

Duncan Ritchie reviews my debut novel 'The Park'

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/01/duncan-ritchie-reviews-my-novel-park.html


----------



## nadinucca

Hi Shane! Didn't expect to see you here! 

IndieReCon is coming! Making indie-publishing a mission possible. Join us for the free online conferences from Feb 19-21!


----------



## LGOULD

I whined a little about nasty reviews of my novel _Let's Play Ball_ on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## William Meikle

Details of three forthcoming anthology appearances... in one of which I get to share page space with the likes of Neil Gaiman, Jim Butcher and Charlaine Harris.

http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## edmjill

My latest blogpost contains a few brief thoughts on recent reads. http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/01/recent-reads-rainmaker-angels-chopin.html


----------



## CMTheAuthor

I announce a very interesting contest (at least, I think it's interesting).

http://chrismitchelltheauthor.blogspot.com/2013/01/chriss-crazy-character-contest.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I was interviewed by KB's own Michelle Muckley today. On my personal blog, I post about the latest developments in the political plagiarism epidemic in Germany (i.e. politicians found to plagiarised their doctoral thesises). And on my publisher blog, I post a link to a report about indie publishing from a cultural TV program here in Germany.


----------



## J Dean

Just did a little fun post on the upcoming Superbowl, asking for predictions. http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2013/01/23/superbowl-tell-me-who-you-want-to-see/


----------



## CarmenConnects

My blog was recently featured on http://life/alltop.com. The latest post looks at how in my upcoming mystery novel CLIFF DIVER, the first full-length book in my new mystery series, Acapulco police detective Emilia Cruz keeps a log of women who have gone missing. For her they are las perdidas, the lost ones. Missing persons is a big issue in Mexico with many women ending up as casualties of the drug wars there. Here's a link and thanks for reading. http://carmenamato.net/the-emilia-cruz-series/lost-in-mexico-has-nothing-to-do-with-translation/


----------



## bnapier

Yes. Head on over and see why I won't be watching the Evil Dead remake.

http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/2013/01/23/why-i-wont-be-watching-the-evil-dead-remake/

(hint: because I'm a horror fan and am tiring of remakes destroying classics)


----------



## Grace Elliot

OK, I admit it, I'm obsessed by the movie, Les Miserables. 
Hands up anyone who has seen it - what did you think?

Anyhow, the movie has influenced my latest blog posts and in my newest post, I make the surprising discovery that Jean Valjean (played by Hugh Jackman) was inspired by a real man!

To find out more follow the link:

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/les-miserables-who-was-real-jean-valjean.html

Enjoy!


----------



## scottmarlowe

How about a discussion about Smashwords?

*Smashwords: All Function and No Form - Part 1*
http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/Smashwords-All-Function-and-No-Form-Part-1.aspx


----------



## Guest

About a librarything giveaway for UK readers: 10 paperback copies of Fire Season to give away this week.

http://vhfolland.com/wp/2013/01/23/libraything-giveaway/


----------



## Claudia King

After a brief blog-drought since my last post, today I decided to muse a little on how writing my first eRom serial has worked out for me, and what I've learned from it:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/constructing-series.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Announcing the latest in my Twelve Months of Romance Series. The first story is free Thursday and Friday, and the new release is only 99 cents.

http://jobreepublishing.com/wordpress/?page_id=60


----------



## scottmarlowe

I got this 1 star review way back when and recently decided to let the reviewer change how the ending of the 1st book (which he complained about) influences the next.

*Turning a 1 Star Lemon Into Lemonade*
http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/Turning-a-1-Star-Lemon-Into-Lemonade.aspx


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

*Top 10 Social Media Sites for Authors* (with a special shout out to the KBs) bit.ly/W2yhy0


----------



## M T McGuire

McMini has been ministering enthusiastically to his father, who is ill.

http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2013/01/24/i-knew-i-shouldnt-have-shown-him-that-book-on-florence-nightingale/


----------



## stacyjuba

Here is an interview with actor and audiobook narrator Maxwell Glick, who worked with me on one of my books. 
http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/01/22/face-off-narrator-maxwell-glick-talks-about-audiobooks-acting-on-tv-and-hockey/

And here is an interview with Sienna Beckman, an actress, producer and audiobook narrator. http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/01/20/behind-the-scenes-with-producer-director-actress-and-narrator-sienna-beckman/


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

A short blog about the story behind my latest book.

http://rahobbs.wordpress.com/2013/01/23/the-story-behind-the-ninja-books/


----------



## emilyward

How to Become a Best-Selling Writer on Amazon (With Little Emphasis on "Writer")

6 easy tips to fame and money!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I have two new blog posts this week. One is "E-books Might Be Flourishing After All" on my shared writing blog, posted on Sunday at http://writetype.blogspot.com

On my fraud blog you'll find "Inmates Cashing in Big on Tax Fraud", at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Eric Timar

*The haka!
Beaches!
Sunsets!
My cover painting!

(All by the same very talented French artist -- link to her site and blog included)*

http://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/


----------



## Low Kay Hwa

Crime is essential for improvement--my latest blog entry! =D

http://www.lowkayhwa.com/?page_id=284


----------



## msfowle

Won't you join me for the SHARE THE LOVE CAMPAIGN?  >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-D1


----------



## strath

Today, I am being interviewed at Goodreads' author Christoph Fischer's beautiful site 'writerchristophfischer ~ Just another WordPress.com' web site. I discuss my book SIDESHOW AT HONEY CREEK as well as my experiences as a writer.

http://writerchristophfischer.wordpress.com/

Please go visit. There are several great writers also interviewed as well as many other treats.

My newest blog (see above^) as are my other blog posts are found at http://www.stevenpen.com


----------



## Ethan Jones

Enjoy Friday's Writing Advice from D. P. Lyle:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2013/01/25/fridays-writing-advice-from-d-p-lyle/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Today I have a post in support of _Carnival of Cryptids_, a Kindle All-star anthology with all proceeds going to the National Center for Missing and Exploited Children: Guest Post by Jeff Provine


----------



## tsharp

That point when your kindle book just ends because you don't have the pages in your hand like when reading a real book;

http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2013/01/25/and-then-the-end/


----------



## Guest

Part one of a series on the mechanics of reviews, covering fake or purchased reviews and more:

Behind Reviews Pt 1


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I blather on, senselessly as usual, about the use of Walls in Fantasy fiction. Heavy on History, Modern Borders, Tolkien, and GRRM.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/01/25/the-wall/


----------



## JumpingShip

I updated a few weeks ago. Just kind of musing about writing.  http://mmcdonald64.blogspot.com/2013/01/writing-for-one.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

On my personal blog, I have some lengthy analysis of the recent Lower Saxony state elections that probably won't interest a whole lot of people here. If German politics aren't your thing, then I also have pretty photos of snowy winter woods.


----------



## deanfromaustralia

Just posted a download of my first terrestrial radio interview that I recorded live this evening down here in Australia.

Let me know what you think.

http://www.deanfromaustralia.com/2013/01/dean-mayes-with-ali-rodda-on-adelaides.html


----------



## scottmarlowe

Just posted the map reveal for my fantasy novel, The Five Elements.

*Map Reveal for The Five Elements*
http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/Map-Reveal-for-The-Five-Elements.aspx


----------



## Christopher Hunter

An endangered series and a growing catalog featuring up and coming and established authors. Catch it all at www.christopherhunterfiction.com


----------



## bmcox

Put up a brief post about numbers and one of my books being made free in foreign markets: The Memory of a Salt Shaker Now Free in the U.K., France, and Spain for Kindle!


----------



## Thomas Watson

The first every Hugo award for Best Novel goes to...

http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/2013/01/26/they-had-to-start-somewhere/


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

A blog post on getting unexpected reviews.


----------



## Claudia King

Today I blogged about my new release, and editing the butts out of my back catalogue!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/ready-to-confess-published-and-great.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

In today's post, I share lots of interesting links about literature, writing, Star Wars, politics, TV and comics.


----------



## nadinucca

Books for Writers #3 - The Emotion Thesaurus

 Many of you already know about this book...


----------



## Guest

Sample Sunday: The first 1500 words of Going Under

Sample Sunday: Going Under


----------



## Justawriter

Just updated my blog today, looking at how to create tension on every page, and what Shayne Parkinson, John Grisham and Dennis Lehane have in common.

 [URL=http://www.pamelakelley]http://www.pamelakelley.com/2013/01/27/tension-on-every-page-how-do-you-do-it/[/url]


----------



## Steve Vernon

My January Report!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=post;topic=31194.8600;num_replies=8694


----------



## edmjill

When I'm writing murder mysteries, these aren't the kinds of weapons I have in mind  http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/01/is-that-gun-in-your-teapot.html


----------



## Victoria J

I have a guest blog post on Digital Book Today! It's about what I like to call Antiquitypunk! http://digitalbooktoday.com/2013/01/27/antiquitypunk-modern-like-technology-created-during-ancient-times/


----------



## Patty Jansen

A snippet of my WIP to be released later this year. I really like this scene: http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2013/01/28/traders-honour-snippet-alert/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My latest entry on my shared writing blog is "Thinking About Writing a Novel? There Are Things You Should Know" It's about a funny, and all too truthful blog about reality and expectations by author Chuck Wendig, at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## bmcox

I wrote about the frustrating process of marketing in social media and some websites that have been helpful in describing the process: I Want to be Liked, You B*%$!^D: Slowly Learning to Market Online and in Social Media.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I chat about D&D, RPGs, and how they inform my writing. In the comments I learn something interesting about a famous author that I really should have known...

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/01/28/theres-something-about-dd/


----------



## 13500

Today is the 200th anniversary of the publication of Pride and Prejudice. Come celebrate with me today on Bibliophilic Blather.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2013/01/200-glorious-years.html


----------



## R. Doug

Just got back into the country last week, so here's some catchup news on blogs already posted:

When Will We Rein in these Deliverers of Death (satire piece)

Pierre Maspero's - A Disappointing Taste of New Orleans Sample Shots:



















Getting Lewd and Crude in New Orleans Sample Shots:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blog about coming across a _Dynasty_ rerun on TV and being shocked at the casual homophobia and even more shocked that such attitudes were apparently considered perfectly normal inthe 1980s, since the character who displayed them was the supposed hero of the show.


----------



## jabeard

http://riftwatcher.blogspot.com/2013/01/two-fistedsix-gun-alt-reality-meets.html

Two-Fisted/Six-Gun Alt Reality Meets Lovecraftian Menace: Introducing William Vitka

This is my first interview with several authors from the Kindle All-Stars Carnival of Cryptids anthology.


----------



## donein60

There are a few new posts here:

http://doneinsixtysecondsblog.wordpress.com/

A few smaller works I've reviewed. None were good.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

This is my first post as a guest blogger on the Explore Beyond the Usual blog: A Novelist's Quest for Authenticity in Writing about the Paranorma


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

I go on an absolute rant about Hollywood's obsession with spoon-feeding its audience -- and I don't even spare the fans:

Dear Hollywood: Stop Taking My Wonder Away


----------



## Claudia King

Today I blogged about my first impressions of the Brandon Sanderson book _The Final Empire_, and how the unintentional decision to turn the male lead into a murderous sociopath has been perplexing me.

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/the-final-empire-first-impressions.html


----------



## TRGoodman

Posted a nice short that introduces one of the main characters of my new steampunk/western series.

http://www.trgoodman.net/2013/01/flash-fiction-friday-a-matter-of-honor/


----------



## rachel-abbott

I posted on my blog yesterday http://rachelabbottwriter.wordpress.com/2013/01/29/goodreads-giveaway-only-the-innocent/ about a Goodreads Giveaway that I am doing for the first time. My novel, Only the Innocent, is being launched in paperback in the US next week, and so 25 free copies are being given away on Goodreads. I want to see how effective this is as a promotional tool, and I'm going to be following its progress with interest.

For those not interested in the post, but who might like a free copy of Only the Innocent, go the the Goodreads Giveaway http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/43337-only-the-innocent


----------



## Guest

Promoting a three day free run on Select. (I hope it picks up - so far there's been one book downloaded!)

VH Folland.com


----------



## Shane Murray

Finished writing on my second MS. Very happy with it. I said as much on my blog! Also finalised the cover!

http://shanemurrayfiction.blogspot.jp/


----------



## msfowle

Check out my *5 Tips to Better Blogging* >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-DD


----------



## Janel Gradowski

Last weekend I got a chance to visit the area where my next series will be set. I posted a few pictures - northern Michigan in the winter.

http://www.janelgradowski.com/2013/01/29/pine-lake-preview/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Today I posted some info about my attempts to settle on apps and methods for writing novels on my Nexus 10 tablet:

*I'm Going Mobile*


----------



## bmcox

Since all I seem to do is write tales of woe today I explain to readers: 
It's Okay. Here's My Shoulder to Cry On: The Science of Why We Like Sad Stories.


----------



## J Dean

Finished a review of B.W. Hankinson's book The Rat King

http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2013/01/30/a-review-of-b-w-hankinsons-the-rat-king/


----------



## Dakota Franklin

I don't keep a blog but my guru posted this to his blog:
"Racer story for the racers at heart"
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3366


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I announced the release date for my new book.

http://www.5timeschaos.com/node/62


----------



## jabeard

Carnival of Cryptids Day 2: The Jungles Are Not a Place For the Arrogant: Introducing Jeff Provine

http://www.riftwatcher.blogspot.com/2013/01/carnival-of-cryptids-day-2-jungles-are.html


----------



## Andre Jute

jabeard said:


> Carnival of Cryptids Day 2: The Jungles Are Not a Place For the Arrogant: Introducing Jeff Provine
> 
> http://www.riftwatcher.blogspot.com/2013/01/carnival-of-cryptids-day-2-jungles-are.html


Super interview, Jeremy. Reminds me, I have an article from another of the Cryptids authors, Bernard J. Schaffer: 
Blame Leonard Nimoy
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3315


----------



## GWakeling

Updated today with the cover reveal for my new zombie novella, Pacifier 6. Never actually done a book launch as such before, but got a few blogs doing reveals and already got some Goodreads add's and newsletter signups, so I'm pretty pleased. 

http://geoffreywakeling.com/

Geoff


----------



## R. Doug

Stalking the Elusive Oyster Po-Boy in New Orleans, which includes the photos below and many others:


----------



## Angela Ackerman

*We're celebrating 5 years, 2 million hits and 20,000 sales! Swing by and enter yourself in a draw for a LOADED KINDLE! 
*
http://thebookshelfmuse.blogspot.ca/2013/01/celebrate-5-years-with-us-win.html


----------



## RuthNestvold

I posted on "Changing Your Book's Categories and Why You Should":

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/01/30/changing-your-books-categories-and-why-you-should-plus-an-update/

Hope it's useful!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I take on the current remake and reimagining mania and sequelitis in The Diminishing Returns of Popular Culture.


----------



## Christopher Hunter

R.I.P. The Book of Lumis
http://www.christopherhunterfiction.com/1/post/2013/01/a-fight-worth-fighting.html


----------



## dalya

http://www.yaindie.com/2013/01/sometimes-i-think-literature-may-be.html

Literature is moribund, and home publishing is what's killing it.


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## Andre Jute

RuthNestvold said:


> I posted on "Changing Your Book's Categories and Why You Should":
> 
> http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/01/30/changing-your-books-categories-and-why-you-should-plus-an-update/
> 
> Hope it's useful!


Very. Recommended to everyone here as likely to get them a few more sales. Thanks, Ruth.


----------



## lewaters

Just wrote up my experience with a Bookbub promotion if anyone's interested...

http://laurenwaters.net/2013/01/31/wonders-of-bookbub/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I've posted two new blogs this week. My fraud blog is "E-Receipts & Electronic Tax Filing Create Risks" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

The topic on my shared writing blog is "Thinking of Writing a Novel? There Are Things You Should Know" at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Kali.Amanda

New blog entry over at Amapola Press, read about the latest projects, including the sci-fi "Love and the Android" -- whereas you'll learn the difference between romance and horror as it applies to sci-fi:

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2013/01/program-notes.html


----------



## jabeard

http://riftwatcher.blogspot.com/2013/01/and-secret-ingredient-is-what-kindle.html

The Secret Ingredient is WHAT!? An interview with Matt Posner, one of the Carnival of Cryptid charity anthology authors


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

Just did my second post for the year, updating my readers on my progress and showing them the new cover for the first book I ever published - Thief.

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.co.nz/

Also told them a little of my master plan for taking over the world!

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## edmjill

My latest blog offering is a guest post by David Lender, titled "Arab Summer". Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/02/guest-blogger-david-lender-arab-summer.html


----------



## Justawriter

I just posted a picture and recipe for my newest favorite soup, an easy Seafood Soup that is tomato based and comes together in less than 30 minutes. I love to cook, so am going to post something food related on Fridays--Foodie Fridays! Check it out if you like. 
http://www.pamelakelley.com/2013/02/01/foodie-friday-easy-and-delicious-seafood-soup/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Guest Post from Tom Winton: I Didn't Always Want To Be a Writer


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I discuss the concept of geek chic.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/02/01/geek-chic/


----------



## bnapier

Today's post is all about soiling your comfort zone: http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/2013/02/01/soiling-the-comfort-zone/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yesterday, I blogged about Twilight, Religion and Misogyny.


----------



## Trevor H Cooley

Blogged about my new book coming in the mail! http://trevorhcooley.com/?p=1875

Love the cover!


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from today's Costa Maya and Into the Yucatán Jungle:


----------



## edmjill

Author Lawrence Wray guest blogs for me today and he talks about using Twitter effectively (for authors). Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/02/guest-blogger-lawrence-wray-twitter-for.html


----------



## Mark Feggeler

"Pete's Parm" -- A blog post about the dangers of ordering Italian food in semi-rural North Carolina.

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2013/01/petes-parm.html


----------



## PaulOBrien

My first Vlog. http://www.paulobrien.info


----------



## J Dean

Wrote about a little tavern in the Vein worth visiting: http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2013/02/02/from-the-vein-compendium-the-pellward/


----------



## cekilgore

My latest post is called "Write Like Nobody's Reading"

http://cekilgore.com/self-publishing/write-like-nobodys-reading/


----------



## Eric Timar

*What if the nations that send visitors to your blog -- all joined a soccer tournament?

I'm not the only one who wonders about this, am I?*

"Group A: Spain, USA, Jamaica, Singapore

Group B: UK, Japan, Canada, India . . . "


[URL=http://erictimarbooks.wordpress]http://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/2013/02/02/soccer-tournament-of-my-search-nations/[/url]

(This blog entry is certified completely free of useful information)


----------



## CMTheAuthor

Blog touring for great justice! (Oh, and an anthology.)

http://chrismitchelltheauthor.blogspot.com/2013/02/touring-blogs-for-wii-mean-end.html


----------



## msfowle

My Crappy Poetry: Entry #22 >> *http://wp.me/p2k90c-E8*


----------



## Claudia King

Today I blogged about my latest release, and how I've been painfully teaching myself about all the technicalities of grammar I should really know already:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/wild-passions-published-and-polishing.html


----------



## jdfield

Yesterday I wrote a post about Ukraine... http://jdfield.blogspot.com/2013/02/ukraine-travel-writing-and-secret.html


----------



## Christopher Hunter

Introducing "The Last Statesman". 

www.christopherhunterfiction.com/the-last-statesman


----------



## jemima_pett

On the Official Princelings website there is the chance to name the next book, since I found two books had been published at the end of last year with the title I'd been using. Vote here!

There's also the chance to solve a riddle to get a coupon code for 50% off The Princelings and the Pirates!

On the blog there are book reviews of Lionel's Grand Adventure #2 Lionel Turns the Other Cheek and also The Jungle Book

And I've also signed up for the April A to Z Blog Challenge again  Busy, busy!


----------



## RuthNestvold

Posted about finishing the draft of _Island of Glass_:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/02/03/first-draft-of-island-of-glass-finished/

Here's the pre-made cover I bought that inspired me to get it done:


----------



## Steve Vernon

Read my latest blog entry on my tour of the KOBO facilities - and how I tied on one in Toronto...

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/02/03/my-day-at-kobo-and-the-ola/

Go ahead. I dare you not to giggle.


----------



## Gabriela Popa

How to tell if you're a writer - John Irving

http://therighttopublish.blogspot.com/2013/02/irving-i-seemed-to-have-need-to-want-to.html

Gabriela


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

In my latest post, I must about sports in Fantasy.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/02/04/fantasy-sports/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I posted today on my shared writing blog. Here in Canada, the Globe and Mail newspaper has cut its book section, which is not great news for writers or readers. You can read more at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Emily Kimelman

Check out my latest blog post where I talk about Indian hospitals and the lessons my husband is learning from the Weetzie Bat series of books. 
http://emilykimelman.wordpress.com


----------



## StephenLivingston

New post today about my free promotion.

The Wheel of Justice - hilariously funny dark humor and biting satire combine in this short story set on an American TV game-show of the near future.

Available to download FREE through February 5th.

US - http://www.amazon.com/Wheel-Justice-short-story-ebook/dp/B004YDR07A
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wheel-Justice-short-story-ebook/dp/B004YDR07A
DE - http://www.amazon.de/Wheel-Justice-short-story-ebook/dp/B004YDR07A

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

The second entry in my A-Z blog series on historical fiction writing - B for Beginnings: http://www.thesecondsentence.blogspot.com/2013/02/b-beginnings.html


----------



## bmcox

Up today is a post about how my ebook reached over 700 downloads on Amazon this weekend. It's probably stuff you all ready know but in case you're interested:

Promoting Free eBooks: What I Did to Get 700+ Downloads on Amazon for The Memory of a Salt Shaker This Weekend​


----------



## nadinucca

I'm late to post this, but I posted it anyway. 

Welcome Weekend Writing Warriors!


----------



## edmjill

This was fun!!! My latest blogpost is a conversation (in a bar, where else?) between my sleuth and Paul D. Brazill's PI Roman Dalton. The catch is that Roman is also a part time werewolf. Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/02/pi-sasha-jackson-in-conversation-with.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I share more interesting links on my blog today.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's Dzibanché - Part 1:


----------



## Nova_Implosion

I wrote about speeding, in a way. 

http://thejayteam.wordpress.com/2013/02/03/faster-than-the-speed-of-light/


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

A short confessional blog about how I once hid from Ursula K. Leguin.

http://rahobbs.wordpress.com/2013/02/03/confessions-when-i-hid-from-ursula/


----------



## Justawriter

It's Movie Monday! Just updated my blog with a review on Zero Dark Thirty that I saw over the weekend,
http://www.pamelakelley.com/2013/02/05/monday-movie-review-zero-dark-thirty/


----------



## Patty Jansen

A very happy development in my WIP: http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2013/02/04/traders-honour-some-delightful-progress/


----------



## Justawriter

I'm a foodie and wine lover and today's blog post is about a blind tasting of Cabernets I went to recently, and a new delicious and inexpensive blend I discovered over the weekend, 2010 Dreaming Tree Crush.


[URL=http://www.pamelakelley]http://www.pamelakelley.com/2013/02/05/i-have-a-crush-on-dreaming-tree-crush-red-wine-blend/[/url]


----------



## msfowle

*Updates*: Good News, Bad News, Artwork, and Book Covers >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Es


----------



## John H. Carroll

I've written a do-it-yourself Valentines Day poem for anyone who needs a little extra help with the romance. 

http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2013/02/do-it-yourself-valentines-day-love-poem.html


----------



## arodera

In my blog I've published a post with a small literary balance of 2012. A year I will never forget for many reasons and I've started to feel real writer after checking as thousands of readers around the world enjoy reading my books.

This is the link (written in spanish).

http://vivenciasdeunescritornovel.blogspot.com.es/2013/01/balance-literario-del-2012.html

Regards.


----------



## M T McGuire

I've just blathered on about cheery stuff happening to my books.

http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2013/02/05/basking/


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

I'm working with a voiceover actor to create an audiobook! So geeked! http://bit.ly/14PLWvo


----------



## Dani Collins

I've blogged about a contest I'm using to (hopefully) build my newsletter list, in anticipation of the launch of my book, The Healer.

Maybe seems irrelevant on the kindle boards when most people own one, but I'm offering cash value (approx $90) plus a couple of free downloads of the book so thought I might as well put the link up here.

http://www.danicollins.com/enter-to-win-a-kindle-other-stuff/


----------



## Keith Blenman

While making lunch, I randomly decided to make a short film. I posted the story and video here:

http://keithblenman.blogspot.com


----------



## William Meikle

Latest news - an update of what's coming up from me
http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

Please enjoy my interview with J. A. Jance, author of Deadly Stakes:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2013/02/05/10-questions-with-j-a-jance/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Kristine McKinley

A couple of days ago I posted about my sales for January and for the months I was selling in 2012 as well

http://kristinemckinley.wordpress.com/2013/02/01/end-of-january-and-bonus-2012-total/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/02/05/kobo-continues-to-boom/#


----------



## scottmarlowe

Let's see... Second part of my post on Smashwords.

*Smashwords: All Function and No Form - Part 2*
http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/Smashwords-All-Function-and-No-Form-Part-2.aspx


----------



## A. S. Warwick

How to write your name in Gallifreyan (the language of the Time Lords from Doctor Who). Very geeky, but also very cool.

http://mistandshadows.com/2013/02/06/your-name-in-gallifreyan/


----------



## scottmarlowe

Hi everyone,

My latest post is about how I'm starting to conduct author interviews. If you're interested, head over to my site and leave a comment on the post below or contact me via my site. Thanks!

*Now Conducting Author Interviews*
http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/Now-Conducting-Author-Interviews.aspx


----------



## Grace Elliot

Hi there, 
The buzz in the UK is that a skeleton found under a car park in Leicester has been confirmed as the body of King Richard III!
Lots of excitement about this here in England. 
But if you history is a little bit shakey, and you can't quite pin down why the name 'Richard III' means something to you, then this is the blog post for you!

King Richard III: What Happened to the Princes in the Tower?

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/king-richard-iii-what-happened-to.html


----------



## R. M. Reed

Mama vs. Mama!

http://www.barstowproductions.com/RobinMorris/?p=77


----------



## Senseidoji

Check out my recent post.

http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/2013/02/update-of-nano-and-request.html


----------



## bmcox

On my blog I reveal the choices for the cover of the next book. There's a poll where people can vote on the cover and I've included a couple observations about cover design.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

As a writer who has come face to face with the limitations of my 1st Amendment Rights, I have a question: 1st Amendment Rights vs. 2nd Amendment Rights: Why the Hypocrisy?


----------



## Justawriter

"Danielle Steel is like Comfort Food", posted review of her newest, UNTIL THE END OF TIME and explained why she's an auto-buy author for me.
http://www.pamelakelley.com/2013/02/07/danielle-steel-is-like-comfort-food/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have another linkdump today, including an update on the missing gold cookie mystery and the Schavan plagiarism case.


----------



## Janel Gradowski

I've been loaded down with life "stuff" lately and I'm tired. Time to turn my frown upside down. Stop in and ...

http://www.janelgradowski.com/2013/02/06/tell-me-something-good-please/


----------



## edmjill

My latest is an interview with Daniel Kemp, author of "The Desolate Garden" - check out what he ahs to say about writing here: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/02/interview-author-daniel-kemp.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

The latest is a quick look at Netflix' Americanized reboot of "House of Cards". The biggest surprise to me was how mesmerizing Robin Wright is in her characterization. No spoilers.


[URL=http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2013/02/house-of-cards-intriguing-and-sexy]http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2013/02/house-of-cards-intriguing-and-sexy.html[/url]


----------



## scottmarlowe

Today's post:

*10 Ways Readers Can Help Authors*
http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/10-Ways-Readers-Can-Help-Authors.aspx


----------



## Ethan Jones

Enjoy my 10 questions with Frederick Ramsay, author of HOLY SMOKE: A JERUSALEM MYSTERY and other thrillers:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2013/02/07/10-questions-with-frederick-ramsay/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My latest fraud blog is "Huge Fraud Ring Busted", http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

And on my shared writing blog, "Globe and Mail Cuts Book Section" (really bad news for Canadian authors and readers), at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## edmjill

My latest post is a piece written by guest TJ Cooke. He discusses how dialogue aids in character development. Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/02/say-what-you-see-by-guest-blogger-tj.html


----------



## 60865

No earth shattering post .... just a new blog that I'm starting and I'm really happy of the look of it.
What do you think?
www.ladyopublishing.com


----------



## bmcox

I'm trying out a sale for one of my ebooks.


----------



## jemima_pett

My blog is simply covered with posts about the promotion I'm doing with 13 other authors worldwide, called Love Middle Grade Actually. You can read more about that on the Free boards in the Book Bazaar http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,97167.3775.html 
We're in the middle of the push at present and where possible I've linked to the other author's blog posts, so it's a real blogfest!

I've reviewed a couple of my co-author's books already and tomorrow it is the turn of Julie Anne Grasso's Escape from the Forbidden Planet, which I thoroughly recommend!

On my website I'm seeking votes for the title of my new book due in April. It was written as The Way West, but no less than two books were published under that title late last year, so a change is needed. Now calling for people to vote between The Talent Seekers and Humphrey Goes West. Please join in the voting!


----------



## Y. K. Greene

Updated my blog with a new book title, blurb and series change also - kitties


----------



## chrisstevenson

New Blog Post up at Guerrilla Warfare for Writers:

*REJECTING PUBLISHERS*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Simplewriter

Just blogged about my Free Kindle run for Protect Whom? until Sunday!

dawntoduskwriting.blogspot.com


----------



## Andrew Ashling

*Blog post*: I finally got the *eShop* on my own site, Ximerion, going again.
All my books - all buying options (directly from the author included).


----------



## R. Doug

From Dzibanché - Part 2:


----------



## R. Doug

And sample photographs from Dzibanché - Part 3:


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I write about the whole debacle over amazon pulling a book for using the term Space Marine, and how modern IP culture chokes out new creative growth while refusing to acknowledge the debt that nearly every creative endeavor owes to those who came before them.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/02/08/space-marines-and-the-ip-struggle/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

At my publisher blog, I discuss the largely negative attitude of a major German newspapers towards e-books, with links to sample articles, some of them pretty funny.


----------



## stacyjuba

Here are two recent posts:
A contest to enter for a Kindle Fire HD, or $199 Amazon gift card or $199 Paypal Cash. This was an interesting and unique kind of advertising opp. for authors. http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/02/08/dont-miss-the-february-kindle-fire-event/

Interview with Erin Moon, narrator of Twenty-Five Years Ago Today: http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/02/06/behind-the-scenes-interview-with-audiobook-narrator-and-actress-erin-moon/


----------



## scottmarlowe

Thoughts?

*Do book descriptions matter?*
http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/Do-book-descriptions-matter.aspx


----------



## Claudia King

I got intellectual today by discussing alternate endings in films, video games, and in what context they can work. Mostly just about how they're awful and dumb though.

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/alternate-endings.html


----------



## FrankZubek

I posted an interview with the man who voiced one of my stories for an audio book for those here interested
www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/


----------



## FranceBarnaby

This is my first post ever in the forum and the answer is NO. I haven't posted much on my blog, I started one on Tumbler but haven't done much with it. I've been so busy writing, that I felt guilty making it look pretty. That and I have trouble trying to come up with things to blog about. I know the importance of a web presence, especially if someone really likes your work and is seeking out information. I think I'll wait until I have a catalog of books to talk about.


----------



## nadinucca

Almost done with this series! Books for Writers #4 - Characters, Emotion and Viewpoint.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I did something really embarrassing: I posted a piece of fiction I wrote in 2005, and discussed why it's excruciatingly bad:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2013/02/09/why-learning-to-write-is-only-the-beginning/


----------



## Stefan COVER Designs

I post on my blog quite frequently. Not everyday but frequently. I am bilingual Swedish 1st and English 2nd. There on my website depending on which "Flag" you click, you from there easily can click "Blog" or "Blogg" depending on language spelling. Some I translate and post on both language blogs, and some specifically on just one. Here is the english language one http://canvas.nu/stefanlindblad-blog/

I am by Profession a Illustrator & Cover artist, Graphic Designer so I write a lot of things about those issues. As many of my clients if you like are in those businesses. But I do write also about topics that can be interesting for fellow artists, illustrators and so forth. For example I received a question from a blog reader on my Swedish language blog, asking how to prepare a canvas to be painted on with oils and acrylics. After a few emails, I simply told here I would write a blog about it. She appreciated it and then linked to it from her own blog. And now several visitors on my blog have been about that topic.

Its nice to get time sometimes to simply write things that might help a fellow artist. Therefore its also nice for me anyway, to help out with other illustrators, artists and graphic designer or just about anyone working with the same Illustration & graphic software I use, which is CorelDRAW, Corel PHOTO-PAINT and Corel PAINTER. Heck I even wrote about my WACOM pen tablet & my favorite pencil box with pencils I bought in a art supplie store in London, England


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/02/10/snow-and-writing/#

Now back to the shoveling!


----------



## vrabinec

FranceBarnaby said:


> This is my first post ever in the forum and the answer is NO. I haven't posted much on my blog, I started one on Tumbler but haven't done much with it. I've been so busy writing, that I felt guilty making it look pretty. That and I have trouble trying to come up with things to blog about. I know the importance of a web presence, especially if someone really likes your work and is seeking out information. I think I'll wait until I have a catalog of books to talk about.


Welcome to KB. I'm in the same boat as you. I've posted once on my blog since September, so there's a lot of cobwebs over there.


----------



## chrisstevenson

I have a new one up at Guerrilla Warfare for Writers (special weapons and tactics)

*IT'S ME AND MY TITLES!*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2013-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&updated-max=2014-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=5

Now if you don't like that one, just backtrack and you'll see some great topics.


----------



## Nova_Implosion

Soundtrack for a Decade:

http://thejayteam.wordpress.com/2013/02/10/soundtrack-for-a-decade/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Inspired by my sister's crazy travel misadventure, I write about Travel and Logistics in fictional worlds. Its mostly stuff that people from these boards would be familiar with 

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/02/11/logistics-in-strange-worlds/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have yet another linkdump today.


----------



## edmjill

My latest blog piece is an interview with thriller author Robert Pruneda. Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/02/sharks-chatting-with-robert-pruneda.html


----------



## L.M.Sherwin

My post from yesterday is my "What You Might Have Missed" post I do every Sunday. It has links to all my previous week's posts: http://lmsherwin.com/what-you-might-have-missed-7/


----------



## Mark Feggeler

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2013/02/the-benefit-of-being-downsized.html

A new post about how downsizing can sometimes be the biggest favor a company does for you.


----------



## msfowle

Coming This Weekend - The SHARE THE LOVE CAMPAIGN promises tons of great authors, great books, and awesome giveaways! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-G1


----------



## Senseidoji

I'm participating in a month long blog-hop. Check my post out and look back at the other blog-hop posts by the other authors.

http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Just found out that Kobo and my traditional publisher have gotten together to set up a THIRTY PERCENT discount off of my already discounted Kobo titles - THE LUNENBURG WEREWOLF AND OTHER TALES OF THE SUPERNATURAL, SINKING DEEPER and MARITIME MURDER.

So from now until Valentine's Day any of these books are available for thirty percent off of an ALREADY discounted price.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/02/11/valentines-sale-on-three-of-my-nimbus-kobo-releases/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

For the last few days I have been chronicling the blizzard on our little island with pictures and video - or, as we call it, the Wicked Stawm


----------



## Guest

Some D&D humor involving a kobold and players failing Intelligence checks


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of THE NIGHT RANGER by Alex Berenson, which comes out tomorrow:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2013/02/11/the-night-ranger-by-alex-bereson/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## Tony Rabig

Just the other day.

http://tonyrabig.blogspot.com/2013/02/late-to-party.html


----------



## R. Doug

The latest acquisition to my Walther collection. Beautiful. Near pristine condition. Very, very rare. And I got it for a steal (it helps to get to know your local gun store owner):

A Rare Find - Walther PP .32 ACP Made in Post-War Germany


----------



## Andre Jute

R. Doug said:


> The latest acquisition to my Walther collection. Beautiful. Near pristine condition. Very, very rare. And I got it for a steal (it helps to get to know your local gun store owner):
> 
> A Rare Find - Walther PP .32 ACP Made in Post-War Germany


Nice article, Doug. I'm not interested in firearms (the ones I once owned as tools of my trade were long ago consigned to my gunsmith for sale) but I do like to hear an expert talk on his subject.


----------



## edmjill

Today's blog post is a piece by guest blogger Phil Rowan. Phil talks about his three published books as well as his pending release. Have a look here: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/02/guest-blogger-author-phil-rowan.html


----------



## Andre Jute

Gearing up for the Greatest Race on Earth 
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3389


----------



## R. Doug

Andre Jute said:


> Nice article, Doug. I'm not interested in firearms (the ones I once owned as tools of my trade were long ago consigned to my gunsmith for sale) but I do like to hear an expert talk on his subject.


Thanks for stopping by, André. Glad you enjoyed the article even if you found the subject wanting to your tastes.

But now you have me intrigued. What firearms did you once own, and what was the "trade" that required their possession?


----------



## Cappy

"Writers, are you an Artist or a Brand?"

http://www.mark-capell.com/blog.html


----------



## Andre Jute

R. Doug said:


> But now you have me intrigued. What firearms did you once own, and what was the "trade" that required their possession?


I spent one college vacation clearing the crocodiles out of an African river. I'm afraid I wasn't really a gun collector. I used mostly a custom, scoped Mannlicher that was given to me by someone who saw that without the scope I was a danger more to my party than to the bad guys trying to take our skins, and I used it only as often as my bearer advised me was necessary to impress on the men that I could and would use it, And I had an "elephant rifle", a Weatherby Magnum, for heavier stuff. Most people don't know this but the most dangerous African animal isn't the lion, a lazy cat, or the leopard, or even the elephant, which can get drunk and reckless on the fermented berry of the marula tree, but the hippo, a foul tempered brute that can bite chunks out of a truck cab. You need to throw a hefty bullet to stop one of those on a charge. Also a brace of nice engraved shotguns that had belonged to a relative who dressed for dinner. That sort of thing. I wasn't much of a shooter, or a shot, for that matter. There's a typical episode described at message 30 on http://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/541710-the-robust-commonplace-book#comment_35105908


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Since my second historical novel is set against the backdrop of the reign of Richard III, I had to do a post about Richard and how I got interested him..

Richard III and Me

http://jobreepublishing.com/wordpress/?page_id=70


----------



## chrisstevenson

My latest post up at Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:

*IT'S ME AND MY BOOKS*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2013-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&updated-max=2014-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=5


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I have a short post about Fredric Wertham, a child psychologist who was responsible for the creation of the Comics Code Authority in the 1950s, after he wrote a scholarly tome about how comic books were causing crime, juvenile delinquency, homosexuality, etc... Well, it turns out he fudged and downright faked his data.


----------



## ElHawk

Hey, I finally updated my blog again. It's been forever, pretty much.


----------



## scottmarlowe

Kathleen Valentine said:


> For the last few days I have been chronicling the blizzard on our little island with pictures and video - or, as we call it, the Wicked Stawm


"The Wicked Stawm" would make a great book title!


----------



## scottmarlowe

Today's post:

*8 Ways To Fix Online Review Systems*
http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/8-Ways-To-Fix-Online-Review-Systems.aspx


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I did post in which I list all the blogs I'll be at during the blog tour the next two weeks.

http://bit.ly/XyJthV


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Posted to my blog, new look for it, free promotion and new book.

http://brendancarroll.wordpress.com/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Prompted by another writer's blog, I posted an excerpt from a work-in-progress:

*Excerpt - First Draft, Sequel to Lesson One: Revolution!*


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have yet another post on the ongoing political plagiarism affair.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

When inspiration strikes - and leads you in the wrong direction: "Kill Your Darlings" - The Muse Giveth & The Muse Taketh Away


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## michele97

My other half (the writer!) has blogged about a tweet he read, where a writer was being a bit mean-spirited about new writers ...

http://markpatricklynch.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/generosity-encouragement-and-dreams-and.html


----------



## L.M.Sherwin

I just posted this today: Announcing the Nine Nights of Narnia Blogging Event!

If you have a writing//reading//author blog and you'd like to participate, check out the feature post and sign-up widget here: http://lmsherwin.com/announcing-the-nine-nights-of-narnia-blogging-event/


----------



## Windvein

Hello!

I posted a cover mock-up to get some feedback for my book Stalking Shadows.

http://www.sahunter.net/2013/02/new-cover.html


----------



## Patty Jansen

I got annoyed with people constantly tweeting and DM-ing me about their books, so I wrote a post containing level-headed advice on how to promote your book:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2013/02/13/how-do-you-promote-your-self-published-book/


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Have You Posted to Your Blog Recently?

Why Bother?


----------



## R. Doug

The Mayan Ruins of Altun Ha

Sample shots:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announce my latest release, a suspense novelette entitled _Insomnia_.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

The last two days have been a whirlwind of activity and only the beginning of serious change to enter our lives. Still, today was a particularly good day and I wrote a new blog about it. There's an epic return to Trader Joe's...

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2013/02/hope-and-change-and-chocolate-treat.html


----------



## nadinucca

Three Tips for Tweeps - Three little nuggets of info for authors using Twitter.


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest post is a stop along the BLOODY VALENTINE'S BLOG HOP!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/02/14/bloody-valentines-blog-hop/


----------



## msfowle

Lots of Love! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Hb


----------



## Claudia King

Blogging about my latest release! On reflection, I probably should've written something about valentines. You know, given that it's an erotica blog and all.

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/finding-her-strength-published.html


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

Paul Western-Pittard, a writer and screenwriter, interviewed me on his official site. I discuss the trade, my methods, and what me drives me to write (hint: it isn't very complicated).

More details here.


----------



## Andre Jute

Well-deserved recognition for authors of teen guide to the most burning question
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3403​​


----------



## J Dean

On writing: Why I use motion picture soundtracks as background music when writing: http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2013/02/14/on-writing-using-motion-picture-soundtracks/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about an "unprecedented opportunity" I was just offered: Authors Beware: The Latest Sucker-Born-Every-Minute Offering


----------



## Steve Vernon

Bloody Valentine's Blog Entry - Part 2

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/02/14/bloody-valentines-blog-hop-part-2/

I'd love to hear what you folks think of this gruesome little short-short.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's post is entitled Controversy, Romance, Translation and Sex. Okay, so it's just a collection of interesting links, but the post title is surefire search engine bait.


----------



## Robena

On my blog: Queens of Snark and Chocolate, oh and I was interviwed on Writer Wednesday  yesterday at the lovely Christine-Ashworth blog.


----------



## msfowle

It's *Day 1* of the SHARE THE LOVE CAMPAIGN! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-EA

Meet new authors, find new books, and check out some great giveaways!


----------



## edmjill

My latest post is about my inspiration for The Hooker Book http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/02/inspiration-for-hooker-book.html


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Yes, I did post to my blog recently (Moses, are you still reading this thread?). I wrote about albondigas, California, and the anti-creatives, bless their twisted little hearts.


----------



## J Dean

Just a little "interior decorating" on my blog site.

http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2013/02/15/top-page-with-links-to-my-books/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

This week's entry on my fraud blog is "ID Theft Isn't Funny for Millions of People" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and my shared writing blog entry (which was posted on Sunday) is "Senate Addresses Canadian & American Book Price Differences" at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## msfowle

Find more new authors, new books, and even more awesome giveaways at the SHARE THE LOVE CAMPAIGN - Day 2 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-F0


----------



## stacyjuba

Just wanted to share this interview with Brick Shop Audio, the producers of the Twenty-Five Years Ago Today audio version. It's an interesting glimpse into the behind-the-scenes world of audiobook production: http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/02/11/behind-the-scenes-interview-with-brick-shop-audiobooks/


----------



## Kim Sheard

I just added a new entry about the 22 Storytelling Rules from Pixar http://blog.anotherviewediting.com/.


----------



## M T McGuire

Kim Sheard said:


> I just added a new entry about the 22 Storytelling Rules from Pixar http://blog.anotherviewediting.com/.


That was really cool!

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Andre Jute

FREE thriller by three bestselling, award-winning authors collaborating: GAUNTLET RUN: birth of a superhero 
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3437​


----------



## Valerie Alexander

I started my blog, Speak Happiness, on January 1st with a commitment to post every day. Luckily, a close friend who is a fellow blogger told me that I would wear out my readers if I put something of substance up every single day, so now weekends are just for famous quotes about happiness.

I also gave myself a break from the post-every-day-rule after January, so have missed two days so far, with probably more to come. That said, sometimes I get inspired and write a lot of posts at once, then just schedule them to go up once a day, so that takes the pressure off.

The most popular two posts so far have been The Wrong Peter, about a ridiculous encounter I had as a result of being prosopagnosic (face blind), and A Picture is Worth a Thousand Tears, about real blindness.
Enjoy:
http://speakhappiness.wordpress.com/2013/01/09/the-wrong-peter/
http://speakhappiness.wordpress.com/2013/01/22/when-a-picture-is-worth-a-thousand-tears/


----------



## michele97

Posted the third in a (potentially limitless) series about e-publishing/Epublishing/ePublishing... this one is about how to format ebooks for Kindle.

http://markpatricklynch.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/experiments-in-e-books-iii.html


----------



## Guest

SampleSunday and a Free Day for Going Under (with new cover):

http://vhfolland.com/wp/2013/02/17/sample-sunday-going-under-2/


----------



## Patty Jansen

I lay a false SEO trail for book pirates: http://bit.ly/14ZoF9n

And the brand new cover for my (trade-pubbed) book: http://bit.ly/14Zr5op


----------



## Guest

My Top 20 Films: #4 Casino (1995)

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/02/shanes-top-20-films-4-casino-1995.html


----------



## Natasha Holme

Not only have I not written to my blog recently, I have removed the latest blog posts. Wanted to streamline the information for new visitors. I'm liking the result.


----------



## msfowle

It's Day 3 - the final day of the SHARE THE LOVE CAMPAIGN! Have a look! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-F2


----------



## Victoria J

I have a short author interview over at Book Tour radio: http://booktourradio.com/?p=4863&preview=true. It was a lot of fun and I plan on doing another one when my next book comes out.


----------



## edmjill

Lots of reasons to smile! http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/02/wonderful-double-whammy.html


----------



## Brenda Carroll

A couple of new posts are up at https://brendan-carroll.com and don't be thinking that one of them is an actual ad from Ronco, it's a parody, thank you very much! LOL


----------



## Nova_Implosion

Win a free copy of Canis Major on Goodreads:

http://thejayteam.wordpress.com/2013/02/17/win-a-free-copy-of-canis-major-on-goodreads/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

On my publisher blog, I write about the renaissance of short fiction, inspired by the recent _New York Times_ article discussed here at KB.


----------



## Cathy21

I continue to add bits to the story at http://www.tinned-variety.blogspot.com and post indie book reviews at http://www.indie-bookworm.blogspot.com


----------



## Kenton Crowther

I posted a blog recently about what could have turned into a homoerotic tryst, if glandular set-ups were different: http://www.kentoncrowther.com/1/post/2013/02/february-01st-2013.html


----------



## MarcyB

Hi. New to this thread.  Today I posted a new feature: Middle Grade Monday: Kindles for Kids featuring other children's book writers selling ebooks. My promotion is free, and the books are not as there are already so many "free ebook" sites. Thanks. www.marcyblesy.com (explanation to be on next week's listing is posted in a tab at the top of my blog if you have a middle grade novel to promote)


----------



## msfowle

Just a big shout-out and thanks to my friends and followers >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-HF


----------



## LGOULD

I posted a rant about one-star trolls who pose as reviewers on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

The next entry in my A-Z series on historical fiction writing - C for Clothing:

http://www.thesecondsentence.blogspot.com/2013/02/c-clothing.html


----------



## Andre Jute

"The only thing missing is spooky and suspenseful music&#8230;"
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3443
​


----------



## Gertie Kindle

A review of _Panmarric _by Susan Howatch, my favorite author.

http://www.jobreepublishing.com/wordpress/


----------



## Andrew Ashling

New blog post about my further plans for the Gay Romance - Epic Fantasy series Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse: *ow.ly/hPAcX*


----------



## Tony Rabig

Just the other day, with a post about some forthcoming reprints of Gerald Kersh titles coming this fall from Faber Finds. Terrific writer, Kersh -- author of _Night and the City_, _The Thousand Deaths of Mr Small_, _Fowlers End_ and more good novels and stories than I can count.

http://tonyrabig.blogspot.com/2013/02/gerald-kersh-reprints-coming-this-fall.html


----------



## R. Doug

Cozumel Bar Hop - Parte Uno (sample shots):


----------



## Adam Poe

I just made my second ever blog post. Not very exciting I suppose. Information about what I've been working on with my wife's books, some personal stuff, and a little note about why to write. http://www.authoradampoe.blogspot.com


----------



## Guest

Rounders is my third favorite film.

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/02/shanes-top-20-films-3-rounders-1998.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - DEALING WITH THE FEBRUARY BLUES!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/02/19/dealing-with-the-february-blues/#


----------



## 41419

When Penguin purchased the universally reviled Author Solutions, many in the publishing community expressed a hope that Penguin would clean up Author Solutions, or at least tone down some of their scammier tactics. I was more than a little skeptical about that, and today I have a guest post from somebody who has been following Author Solutions for years to talk about what they have been up to since the Penguin deal.


----------



## Janel Gradowski

Thanks to a nasty cold virus I haven't been blogging (or writing) lately, but I'm back today with a review of "Talking With My Mouth Full" by Gail Simmons from Top Chef.

http://www.janelgradowski.com/2013/02/19/review-talking-with-my-mouth-full/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

A day late but in honor of President's Day: 50 Years Later: JFK's "Let The Word Go Forth"


----------



## Claudia King

A quick blog post today back on the topic of erotica: Structuring Sexy Serials!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/structuring-sexy-serials.html


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Halfway through the blogtour, don't forget the sale and a couple of other news items: http://bit.ly/YEdDkE


----------



## scottmarlowe

*Why I Don't Write About Dragons*

http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/Why-I-Done28099t-Write-About-Dragons.aspx


----------



## J Dean

Video games. Yeah.. a little shallow  http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2013/02/19/time-out-for-something-beautiful-and-imaginative/


----------



## Brenda Carroll

A guest blog is up today: Seb Kirby writes about how he writes about how he writes about...  

http://brendan-carroll.com/2013/02/19/guest-post-from-seb-kirby-author/


----------



## msfowle

AUTHOR FEATURE: Jason D. Morrow and his NEW BOOK! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-HO


----------



## edmjill

My latest post is an interview with debut novelist Ailsa Kay, author of Under Budapest. 
Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/02/interview-with-author-ailsa-kay.html


----------



## JLH3

My $0.02 on the Oscar race...

http://thelastblognameonearth.com/2013/02/20/the-best-picture-project-oscar-race-2012/


----------



## scottmarlowe

Today we have an author interview with Andi O'Connor.

http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/Author-Interview-Andi-OConnor.aspx

If you'd like an author interview spot of your own, please contact me and I'll get the questions to you.


----------



## Guest

A quick update on migrating blog content from blogger to wordpress and permalinks.

http://vhfolland.com/wp/2013/02/20/blogs-and-updates/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Mad ramblings about fruit: Bounty: You Can't Say No to Mother Nature


----------



## Andre Jute

A very brief history of literary agents' powersharing with writers​


----------



## R. Doug

[url;http://rdougwicker.com/2013/02/20/cozumel-bar-hop-parte-duo/]Cozumel Bar Hop - Parte Duo[/url]

And, of course, the obligatory photo samples:


----------



## Mark Feggeler

A new post about the dangers of letting lay people teach Sunday school:

"Some Papal Never Learn" -- http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2013/02/some-papal-never-learn.html


----------



## Guest

A little bit on my project yesterday: Migrating old posts from blogger to wordpress without losing links and traffic, or alienating search engines

How to migrate from blogger to wordpress/


----------



## Guest

My Second Favorite Film is American History X

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/02/shanes-top-20-films-2-american-history.html


----------



## MarcyB

Challenge to readers AND writers to leave more reviews. www.marcyblesy.com

And my POOR results from my Kindle giveaway.


----------



## Kay Bratt

A new idea for an author photo. Fun one, too.

http://kaybratt.com/2013/02/kay-bratt-giveaway-of-let-me-paint-your-profile-package/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I have a short post remembering Otfried Preußler, German writer of children's and YA fantasy, who passed away aged 89, and commenting on the Nebula award nominations.


----------



## Andre Jute

Because There Is No Polite Way Of Asking a Handsome Gentleman 
If He Sent a Magical Wooden Man To Kill You&#8230; 
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3483​


----------



## chrisstevenson

New Post on GUERRILLA WARFARE FOR WRITERS:

*KDP Select Freebies Not Dead?*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Cliff Ball

Interviewed by the Independent Author Network today


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've got another linkdump today with links about science fiction, romance, Amazon algorithms, comic books and beer.


----------



## Ven West

Well... I DID make a post to my blog yesterday... but um... I'm... not entirely convinced of its likelihood to provide any particularly stirring insights or generate passionate discourse, so I'm also going to link to this post about my obsession with this German poem and how important the SOUND of a language can be to the meaning of written words.


----------



## M T McGuire

I've posted very little on my own blog because I've been setting one up for a loose affiliation of writers I'm a part of. Not much more than a member list and a welcome post so far but progress can be found at http://www.gumbeeguild.co.uk.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## John H. Carroll

I posted why many of my short stories are no longer free. http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2013/02/why-many-of-my-short-stories-are-no.html


----------



## tsharp

About wordcount, etc...
http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2013/02/21/word-count-a-moving-target/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I write about Conan as a modern archetype for fantasy characters.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/02/22/297/


----------



## bmcox

La Chanson de l'Observation was reviewed by Shelly's LGBT Book Review Blog.


----------



## Gabriela Popa

A link to Yale's Avalon Project, for writers who want the real thing http://therighttopublish.blogspot.com/2013/02/act-of-military-surrender-signed-at.html


----------



## scottmarlowe

I'm exploring the world in which I set my novels. Today we have:

Races of Uhl: Eslar
http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/Races-of-Uhl-Eslar.aspx


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

News about my next release! "The Crazy Old Lady's Revenge" is Coming in March, and....


----------



## Kailei Wiseman

http://khutzenbuhler.wordpress.com/

I wrote a post with an update about my novel as well as a post about love. I'm a mushy girl.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

My latest fraud blog entry is "Are Businessess Properly Disposing Private Documents?" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp, and

My shared writing blog entry is "Rethinking Promotion Strategies" at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Catriona Crehan

Today, I blogged about our favorite books and I invite anyone over to comment on their favorite books 
http://catrionacrehan.blogspot.com


----------



## R. Doug

Cozumel Bar Hop - Parte Tres


----------



## Senseidoji

Posted some fun stuff about embroidery today, and recently more about my WIP.

http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/


----------



## L.M.Sherwin

Posted the links to 10 great, free ebooks for fantasy fans! http://lmsherwin.com/10-free-ebooks-for-fantasy-fans/


----------



## zstopper

Sponge Crushing and the Pollinator Paradigm

These terms explained on Author's Den blog

http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewArticle.asp?id=68362


----------



## Adam Poe

A post about serialized stories


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Posted about Gobekli Tepe and Stonehenge. I know... sounds... strange.

http://wp.me/pB5RI-iL


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

I posted about my fantasy novel Maverick having gone through a re-edit and recover as I prepare it for CreateSpace.

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.com/

I also threw in a contender for the world's worst joke.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Andre Jute

"If you loved Stieg Larsson's Millennium, beware, nothing seems as it is written!" - Pepe
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/arc hives/3496​


----------



## John A. A. Logan

http://digitalbooktoday.com/2013/02/23/the-psychologypsychiatry-of-doing-what-you-love/

My guest blog post on Digital Book Today: The Psychology/Psychiatry of Doing What You Love


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - a fat bearded man's secret to keeping love.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/02/24/living-a-life-long-love/


----------



## jemima_pett

As Traveler came out of its Kindle-prime exclusive status this morning, I posted about plans for its further distribution, including a discussion about DRM. http://jemimapett.com/2013/02/23/what-the-traveler-in-black-and-white-does-next/

On the official website there's a link to Julie Grasso's Giveaway for Princelings of the East, which she's recently reviewed 

March will be a relatively 'light' month for the blog, as we gear up for the April A to Z Challenge. If you're not already signed up - do join in! http://www.atozchallenge.com All bloggers welcome, whatever your theme!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Not EXACTLY my blog - but my entry on MY VISIT TO KOBO made it into this month's CARNIVAL OF THE INDIES listing.

http://www.thebookdesigner.com/2013/02/self-publishing-carnival-of-the-indies-issue-29/


----------



## seventhspell

New guest posts on the blogs this weekend [URL=http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot]http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com[/url] has YA author Melissa Groeling with her new release Traffic Jam. drop by and comment to win an e copy of the book.
Christian romance author Candy Ann Little is my guest with her book Unforgiving Ghosts on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## Claudia King

Today I bloggled about my latest release, and upcoming writing plans!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/wild-dangers-published.html


----------



## RBC

A post about how book cover is made. A bit of a case study, that shows how one concept comes together.

http://www.rockingbookcovers.com/book-cover-design/case-study-evolution-of-a-book-cover/


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Guest post from Sibel Hodge today at http://brendan-carroll.com/. Stop by and check it out! Be sure to leave a comment and feel free to follow the blog.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

A new blog that will make purist foodies air clutch their chests in fake heart attacks brought on by pure shock and horror. It's a lesson in living well as the best revenge or Trader Joe's porn -- take your pick.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2013/02/enjoy-every-sandwich.html


----------



## Simplewriter

My apology and promise to my readers-

http://dawntoduskwriting.blogspot.com/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I discuss Elric of Melnibone and complexity in Fantasy.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/02/25/elric-of-melnibone-and-complexity-of-character/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I talk about the evolution of the crime genre today.


----------



## Vukovina

Me & Martin Scorsese (or my 5 favourite Scorsese films)


----------



## Guest

Some of the best classic hard science fiction Time Travel stories dealing with paradox and continuity, and must-reads for fans of the genre:

Time travel and paradox


----------



## Guest

Once Upon A Time In America is the best movie ever made 

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/02/shanes-top-20-films-1-once-upon-time-in.html


----------



## MarcyB

Middle Grade Monday, featuring kindle books by middle grade authors.

http://bit.ly/125I7Ur


----------



## 13500

Do you love the Oscars? I usually do, too, but this year...

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2013/02/whats-better-than-that-gold-statue.html


----------



## bmcox

Today, I posted the playlist I compiled while writing _La Chanson de l'Observation_.


----------



## nadinucca

Today's post is a book review by a fellow Critique Circle addict, Steven Young! Books for Writers #5- Starve Better: Surviving the Endless Horror of the Writing Life.


----------



## Steve Vernon

A brief - but showy - update.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/02/25/flash-virus-the-entire-series/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Manly men dancing with their chain saws! Juney Wickett & Friends Can Dance!


----------



## scottmarlowe

Helping Elizabeth Baxter launch her new book with a guest spot:

*Guest Post by Elizabeth Baxter: The Last Priestess*
http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/Guest-Post-by-Elizabeth-Baxter-The-Last-Priestess.aspx


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## momilp

I'm hosting a great giveaway. http://monicalaporta.com/2013/02/25/indie-giveaway/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My note about how Yahoo disabled my account and I lost all my contact info:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2013/02/24/yahoo-has-disabled-my-account-so-ive-lost-all-e-mail-contacts/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## merrybond

Hi! I've got a blog about what should be in the front of your ebook. What do you put there?
http://meredithbond.com/blog/to-begin-with/

Merry


----------



## CarmenConnects

Travelling the world, 2 books at a time. Every month I send Carmen's Book Club members my recommendations for two books that both have to do with an exotic location. Fly to Mexico one month, maybe to France the next! 
http://carmenamato.net/the-book-club/


----------



## Amyshojai

My Bling, Bitches & Blood blog posts 3 times a week, and Monday Mentions is a round-up of all the best writer-icity links from the past week (plus lots of pet-centric info-tainment). Today's blog has some really fun videos, too. http://www.amyshojai.com


----------



## R. Doug

Behind the Scenes on the Norwegian Star - Recycling, Backstage, and the Laundry


----------



## L.M.Sherwin

Just did a post about my advertising policies! Check it out if you're interested: http://lmsherwin.com/sponsor-in-march/


----------



## John H. Carroll

I sat down to write a story last week and realized I didn't know how to start it. After a couple of days, I figured it out. I wrote it down in a blog post so I wouldn't forget it. http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2013/02/how-to-start-story.html


----------



## PaulOBrien

On picking different. But not too different. www.paulobrien.info/blog


----------



## Eric Timar

*Special Offer for Chinese Military Hackers*

May as well embrace it.


[URL=http://erictimarbooks.wordpress]http://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/[/url]


----------



## Andre Jute

Who needs illuminated ebooks?









Drop caps, raised caps, illustrated caps (I designed the Enivirex set, left), illuminated caps, all of these are very nice, and different, and no doubt makes the writers feel special. But I wouldn't advise any writer to do them unless he intends having only one or two books, ever, and spending his life maintaining the code.

More...


----------



## Grace Elliot

Best and worst gowns at the Oscars? 
Inspired by the Oscars, a blog post about Regency style.
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/eye-catching-oscar-fashion-regency-style.html
Enjoy!


----------



## M T McGuire

There's a new post in our series on the different techniques for writing fight scenes at Gumbee Fantasy Writers' Guild blog. You can find it, here: http://gumbeeguild.co.uk/2013/02/27/gumbee-author-fight-scenes-part-2-sandra-giles/

Cheers

MTM


----------



## shel

I blogged about how I'll be using brainyquote as a source of inspiration for my WIP.

http://sheldelisle.wordpress.com/2013/02/27/brainy-quote-inspiration/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Dr. Chris Hejmanowski, author of Collider, a great science fiction thriller:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2013/02/26/10-questions-with-chris-hejmanowski/

Enjoy,

Ethan Jones


----------



## Ethan Jones

Enjoy an exclusive excerpt from my next spy thriller:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2013/02/27/exclusive-preview-the-prologue-of-fog-of-war/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Shinteetah

Most of my posts are related to book content (insight into folklore, anyone?), writing or story, or humorous observations. This post, however, is more serious; story research led me to discover slavery -- real slavery, humans bought and sold -- exists today, even in the US.

There are more slaves now than at any time in world history: 27 million people! But we can do something about it.


----------



## Adam Poe

New blog post which includes the first bit of fiction I have written of my on accord in...forever.

Check it out!


----------



## J Dean

I finished a short story... finally. Can't think of a title for it, and I'm trying to avoid the "The_____" Syndrome. http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2013/02/27/i-dont-know-what-its-called-but-its-done/


----------



## J Dean

And.... added another entry to my compendium. I'm a writing fool today! http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2013/02/27/from-the-vein-compendium-the-control/


----------



## edmjill

My latest blog offering is an interview with, Michael Estrin, author of _Murder and Other Distractions_. 
Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/02/interview-with-michael-estrin.html


----------



## K. Johnson-Weider

Reviving my blog as a much needed humorous diversion for my writing: http://getusedtodisappointment.com/2013/02/27/reporting-on-the-rapture/


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I participated in a blog hop. I got to answer questions like "Where did the idea for the novel come from?" and "Which actors would you choose to play the characters in a movie rendition of the novel?" and "Who or what inspired you to write this novel?"

You can read my answers to these and other questions *here*.


----------



## R. Doug

Two blogs today: Behind the Scenes on the Norwegian Star - The Kitchen, Bakery, and Food Stores (with sample photos below), and a link over to Scott Marlowe's blog highlighting the Author's Interview he posted today.

Those sample shots:


----------



## Andre Jute

On print as a luxury, and ebooks as ephemera/url]
[URL=http://coolmainpress]http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/​


----------



## Andre Jute

Killer Repartee is Alive and WELL in the House of Lords
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3534​


----------



## Guest

My Top 20 Songs: Honorable Mention - FREE BIRD (Lynyrd Skynyrd, 1973)

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/02/shanes-top-20-songs-honorable-mention.html


----------



## msfowle

Writer's World Blogroll >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Ig


----------



## Guest

A quick one about integating the blog with the website:

Blog/Website integration


----------



## Mark Feggeler

A new post about mid-life food allergies!

_"Nothing puts a damper on a fancy buffet faster than the unexpected sensation you might not survive to digest it."_

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2013/02/sputter-and-thud.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My blog post, based on Bob Mayer's blog post: What Does the "New" Reader Want?


----------



## Wo3lf

I posted a very long piece recently, probably too long for a blog post. I talk about what informs my writing, exposing a bit of my background. It's a change from the things I normally post. I started the blog last year, but posted sporadically as I focused more on my writing. This year I'm trying to make up for that. http://wo3lf.wordpress.com/2013/02/25/the-education-of-an-aimless-man/


----------



## edmjill

Today's piece is a guest column by author KB Owen titled "What I learned from Nancy Drew and Scooby Doo". Check it out here: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/03/what-i-learned-from-nancy-drew-and.html


----------



## nadinucca

Very very very short post today! 

Cool Tools for Writers: IVONA Recordings.

A great (and free!) online text to speech application.


----------



## Thomas Watson

Either Way, It's Reading...

http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/


----------



## bmcox

Rats Can Mind Meld, so Here's a Free Story.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Just launched my new author blog page -- Books by Feggeler -- http://fegbooks.blogspot.com/.

FYI, taking a lead from another here on KB, I will be highlighting middle grade books by other authors every Monday. If you have a book targeting the middle grade audience (age 8-12), send me a message at [email protected] containing the following:

1. Link to your eBook at Amazon
2. Author Name(s)
3. Blurb from Amazon
4. Cost for eBook

Have a great weekend!


----------



## momilp

Just posted my latest Friday snippet. http://monicalaporta.com/2013/03/01/friday-snippet-34/


----------



## M T McGuire

The very splendid, A.F.E. Smith has interviewed me on her Barren Island Books spot. Her blog is great so forget about the interview, just go have a look. It's all here http://www.afesmith.com/1/post/2013/02/barren-island-books-m-t-mcguire.html

Cheers

MTM


----------



## R. Doug

Behind the Scenes on the Norwegian Star - The Bridge


----------



## Tony Rabig

Just a few minutes ago, with some notes on the forthcoming ebook release next month of Theodore Sturgeon's complete short fiction, all 13 beautiful volumes of it, and an announcement of a 3-day free promotion on one of my titles.

http://tonyrabig.blogspot.com/2013/03/theodore-sturgeons-complete-short.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I write about how Fantasy is now a big enough genre that we can stop arguing about the "one true style" of Fantasy and go write more cool books.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/03/01/stopping-the-pendulum/


----------



## edmjill

Today's post is by guest blogger Billie Thomas. She writes about humour in mysteries. Check it out here: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/03/stop-youre-killing-me.html


----------



## Christopher Hunter

Now accepting submissions! 
http://www.christopherhunterfiction.com/guest-fiction-stage.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I post the beginning of my new book in the Crazy Old Lady series. It should be available on Tuesday: "The Crazy Old Lady's Revenge" is coming...


----------



## ilamont

From my publisher blog:

The "Spotify for books" model: Great for readers, terrible for authors and publishers

Also talks about lackluster KDP returns ...


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner

I just posted to my blog on Book Covers Marketplace. First post, too!


----------



## jemima_pett

On the blog this week I've reviewed HG Wells' The Time Machine and done a round up of stuff like A to Z Challenge progress, publishing Traveler in Black and White for ePub (nook, kobo, iPad) and an update on the new book. http://jemimapett.com

On the website I've updated the availability of Traveler in Black and White and also posted about Read an E-book Week (3-9 March) http://princelings.co.uk

Happy reading!


----------



## J Dean

Basically I talk about my part in the read an Ebook week at Smashwords: http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2013/03/03/an-offer-from-me-for-read-an-ebook-week-march-3rd-9th/


----------



## Weirdling

I've just officially launched the blog that goes with my site. For my first writing-related tip, I have a tidbit on infodumps.  A really small bite, but hopefully one that makes you look at infodumps in a new way.

Jodi Ralston
DBA Chiaroscuro House, LLC (Editing Services)

(ETA: Killed one "got" in this post. Working on killing one every day ;-)


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

We know that reviews are good, but not all reviews are equally valuable. So, I posted a "celebration of the three-star review" to my blog:

*Three Cheers for Three-Star Reviews*


----------



## Guest

My Top 20 Songs: #20 - CRIME OF THE CENTURY (Supertramp, 1974)

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/shanes-top-20-songs-20-crime-of-century.html


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Read an ebook week, 3-9 March. I wrote a blogpost with my books and will be adding my friends to it throughout the week.

http://bit.ly/WoS9gR


----------



## edmjill

_A Darkness Shattered_. Today's offering is an interview with horror author Bruce Clothier. http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/03/interview-bruce-clothier-author-of.html


----------



## Steve W.

Did a really interesting post (if I do say so myself ) about book cover art that has been used for more than one book. I call it Doppelganger Book Covers http://stevewhibley.blogspot.ca/2013/03/doppelganger-book-covers-beware.html


----------



## Justawriter

Just posted an excerpt from the current WIP, Book 1 of the Ryan Family series, a contemporary romance/women's fiction series set in the Boston area. These are the opening pages which introduce our heroine and hero. This story was inspired by a stay I had at the Lenox Hotel in Boston, a wonderful boutique hotel much like The Madison...
http://www.pamelakelley.com/2013/03/03/excerpt-sunday-from-current-wip-book-1-of-ryan-family-series/


----------



## Guest

A quick piece on Calibre, since this bit of software doesn't seem to be half as well knowna s it should be.
Calibre - personal opinions


----------



## Andre Jute

What do you need to Follow the Iditarod - and Keep your Sanity. At the same time.
You are cordially invited to follow the Iditarod with me from the safety of your armchair. 
"Alaska, where men are men, and women win the Iditarod."​


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

My latest shared writing blog post is "Every Week Should be Freedom to Read Week", at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My latest shared writing blog post is "Every Week Should be Freedom to Read Week", at http://writetype.blogspot.com
> 
> Thanks!
> Debra


I forgot to mention that this week's fraud blog post is "ID Theft Reaches New High" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have a longish post on the current debate about grimdark epic fantasy.


----------



## Nova_Implosion

A poem about insomnia, called . . . you know . . .

http://thejayteam.wordpress.com/2013/02/26/insomnia/


----------



## William Meikle

Details of my new FLOWER OF SCOTLAND series
http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I give my opinion on the importance of Sir Lancelot.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/03/04/lancelot-what-makes-a-diamond-interesting/


----------



## John A. A. Logan

http://johnaalogan.wordpress.com/2013/02/25/the-story-of-the-survival-of-thomas-ford/

(The story of) The Survival of Thomas Ford


----------



## Guest

My Top 20 Songs: #19 - SHINE ON YOU CRAZY DIAMOND (Pink Floyd, 1975)

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/shanes-top-20-songs-19-shine-on-you.html


----------



## msfowle

Author Feature: Thomas Rydder with his debut novel, THE CLEARING >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-It


----------



## MarcyB

Middle Grade Monday: Kindles for Kids weekly feature promoting kindle middle grade books.

http://bit.ly/13BDwJa

Contact me via blog instructions for more info. to promote your book (for free)


----------



## bmcox

Today, I posted that I am participating in RAEW with a 50% coupon.


----------



## 13500

It's National Grammar Day! 

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2013/03/grammar-geeks-unite.html


----------



## Claudia King

After reading a thread here about character vs plot a few minutes ago, I decided to whip up my thoughts on the subject into a quick blog post all about how plot is totally the worst thing ever:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/character-vs-plot.html


----------



## psychotick

Hi Guys,

Just updated my blog with my progress on converting Maverick from Kindle to CreateSpace.

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.co.nz/

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## lynkay

This is from Saturday, (I didn't know I could post links to my blog until today *headdesk*)

Cover reveal and Excerpt of Tourmentin by Michelle Cornwell-Jordan


----------



## R. Doug

The First Road Trip of Spring (sample photos below)


----------



## ellendominick

I took a page out of Karen's book and celebrated National Grammar Day with my first blog post!

https://ellen-dominick.squarespace.com/blog


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Some more on the current discussion on grimdark fantasy. Because nothing gets the stats counter moving like talking about grimdark epic fantasy.


----------



## Janel Gradowski

I'm a list maker. Sometimes I think I'd forget my name if I didn't write it down. Lately I've been using sticky notes to make all of my to-do lists and I made a sort of poster to help organizer them all.

http://www.janelgradowski.com/2013/03/05/pretty-sticky-note-organizer/


----------



## M T McGuire

The Fantasy Writers' collective I'm part of is currently doing a series on how different authors deal with writing fight scenes. The third in the series, by David Staniforth, can be found here. http://gumbeeguild.co.uk/2013/03/03/gumbee-writers-fight-scenes-part-3-david-staniforth/.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Mark Feggeler

"Bun of Steel" - a new post about bikes vs. scooters at http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2013/03/bun-of-steel.html.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I announce the release of *The Crazy Old Lady's Revenge*, the sequel to *The Crazy Old Lady in the Attic*: Ready for a Little Revenge


----------



## bmcox

A cappella Zoo releases a preview of the cover and lineup for _Bestiary: The Best of the Ignaugural Demi-Decade of A cappella Zoo_.


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

I just released Part II of the Beacon Saga and talk about it in this blog post.


----------



## nadinucca

A Game of Throes (or Those Little Things That Make Me Go Urg!)


----------



## Kenton Crowther

My latest post is about a literary light 'whose name was writ on water': http://www.kentoncrowther.com/blog-crowthers-columns.html


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Author Sibel Hodge's book "It's a Catastrophe" is the first book to be featured on the Middle Grade Spotlight page of my author site. Check it out at: http://fegbooks.blogspot.com/p/mg-spotlight.html!


----------



## lynkay

Interview with HM Alder, author of Tides


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

The latest entry in my A-Z series on historical fiction writing - D for Dialogue: http://www.thesecondsentence.blogspot.com/2013/03/d-dialogue.html


----------



## Lisa Grace

I'll be on the Paranormal Christian Radio Show this Saturday from 1-3 and we'll be discussing my latest 4 part series that ran on Eye on the Paranormal: *Plasma, Dark Matter, Dark Energy, Other Dimensions, and How They May Help Explain The Supernatural *

Part 1: http://eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2013/01/plasma-dark-matter-dark-energy-other.html
Part 2: http://eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2013_02_14_archive.html
Part 3: http://eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2013/02/imagine-being-four-dimensional-creature.html
Part 4: http://eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2013/02/part-4-conclusions-dark-matter-dark.html


----------



## Andre Jute

*How come Kathleen Valentine's books sell 40,000 copies?*​


----------



## Andre Jute

If you want me, I'm at the​


----------



## Grace Elliot

If you love reading Georgian or Regency romances, or if you are a fan of Georgette Heyer, then this blog post will interest you. In a recent trip into London I searched out the site of Almack's Assembly Rooms - where the greatest of London's ton once danced each Wednesday night during the season.

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/unofficial-london-in-search-of-almacks.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Guest

Part 2 on the reviews series I was working on, this time an opinion piece about spoilers, marking them and handling them as a reviewer and author:

Behind Reviews 2: Spoilers


----------



## FrankZubek

www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/ Updated it with news of what I am working on


----------



## Millard

The latest post is the announcement for the release of my new book, so, you know, kind of an important one . Click the picture to go to the post, if you're so inclined.


----------



## M T McGuire

There's a new post up from Marcus Palling on www.gumbeeguild.co.uk in the series following the different ways different fantasy authors deal with fight scenes.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## edmjill

Guest blogger Diane J. Reed on Sex and YA Fiction - Have a look here: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/03/guest-blogger-diane-j-reed-on-teen-sex.html


----------



## lynkay

The Rules of Time Travel according to Sebastian and Thomas Barkley, Guest Post Claire E Smith


----------



## Weirdling

For my first Doing It Right sample review, I analyzed the description in Shannon Hale's _The Goose Girl_. In DIR, I analyze a sample of published writing for techniques done well, to draw attention to the work and to help other writers. The first one is a commercially published work, but I do hope to find or request some indies/self-published works too.

Thanks,
Jodi


----------



## Judi Coltman

Sometimes I think I am the only author who doesn't blog about the craft. http://jcoltman.blogspot.com


----------



## PaulOBrien

What does it feel like to become a bestseller? http://www.paulobrien.info/blog


----------



## Emily Kimelman

My latest blog is about Morjim Beach, India.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/guidelines


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

My latest fraud blog entry is March is Fraud Awareness Month in Canada. There's some good tips on fraud prevention and a link to the anti-fraud centre, as well as a cool app called Be Fraud Aware. You can find it at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

My latest contribution to on my shared writing blog is Every Week Should be Freedom to Read Week at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## momilp

I'm hosting a giveaway and I'm very happy with the selection of books offered. http://monicalaporta.com/2013/02/25/indie-giveaway/


----------



## R. Doug

Photographing the Old West (along with some tips on converting color photographs to B&W)

And some sample shots:


----------



## MegHarris

What are the odds of encountering a hot, hunky young billionaire who'll fall head over heels in love with you? In Romancelandia you can't turn around without bumping into a billionaire. But in real life, alas, your chances aren't quite as good:

http://meggemjournal.blogspot.com/2013/03/young-billionaires.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

One of the threads in the Writer's Cafe explored the idea of using images for marketing books and that got me started -- especially because I have not been focusing on writing in recent weeks. Some of them are more interesting than others, but it was a fun exercise.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2013/03/marketing-images.html


----------



## Guest

My Top 20 Songs: #18 - ROCKIN' IN THE FREE WORLD (Pearl Jam, Live)

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/shanes-top-20-songs-18-rockin-in-free.html


----------



## Mark Feggeler

A new post about my limited writing group experiences. http://fegbooks.blogspot.com/2013/03/finding-right-writing-group.html


----------



## Andre Jute

If you watch only one IDITAROD video, make it "Run, dogs, run!"​


----------



## Weirdling

To go with the sample review on my blog, I have launched a series on writing exercises. You can read more about it here: Deliberate Practice: Description.

Thanks,
Jodi


----------



## lynkay

I procrastinated created a dream cast for my current WIP, Casa de Animas, a YA Paranormal ghost story


----------



## stacyjuba

My latest posts:

Get Mystery Book for 99 Cents and Receive 6 Free Novels: http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/03/05/get-mystery-book-for-99-and-receive-complimentary-novels-whokilleddianaferguson/

Interview with Narrator Nicole Poole - http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/03/05/behind-the-scenes-interview-with-award-winning-audiobook-narrator-nicole-poole/


----------



## MarcyB

Middle Grade Mid-Week, featuring middle grade children's books for kindle kids. 

http://bit.ly/XUnQfl


----------



## momilp

Indie author Ruth Ellen Parlour agreed to answer my 8 questions  http://monicalaporta.com/2013/03/07/ruth-ellen-parlour/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - making Gypsy soup.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/03/08/making-gypsy-soup/

Just try and resist this photograph...


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Boomer Lit Friday: Finding Love At Last from "Each Angel Burns"


----------



## Shaun Dowdall

www.shaundowdall.com Heres mine, I've been updating on a pretty regular basis since I started it up and I'm really enjoying it! It's almost as fun as the writing process itself.


----------



## edmjill

Today's post is an interview with, Sarah Dearing, author of "The Art of Sufficient Conclusions". Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/03/interview-with-sarah-dearing-author-of.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I post about fate and causality in Fantasy.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/03/08/fate-and-causality-in-fantasy-a-primer/


----------



## lynkay

Interview with Spanish writer Maria Martinez, YA author of Pacto de Sangre


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Two humorous posts I made recently. Read in order for best results.

http://wp.me/pB5RI-jB

http://wp.me/pB5RI-jL


----------



## KristenDaRay

I posted a I want to hear from you. It is a author thing I started where I give the readers a specific thought I want to know from them.

Since my book just came out, I posted my first one. Which is titled:

 I want to hear from you. Who do you think the characters from Gemini of Emreiana look like?


----------



## Gabriela Popa

My impressions on *Richard Ford*, author of Canada, who spoke in St. Louis today http://therighttopublish.blogspot.com/2013/03/richard-ford-you-dont-write-it-down-and.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I offer my comments on a series of articles on sex in fiction in the _Daily Telegraph_.


----------



## Caimin

I usually post at least once a week but this last month have been snowed under with work - and feeling guilty about not blogging.

Finally posted something new yesterday about how to use widgets in WordPress to add new features to your blog without being a programmer:

http://www.geniusstartup.com/wordpress-widgets/

I'm on a mission to show authors and others how to run their own websites, without having to pay someone else to do it.


----------



## Kenton Crowther

Put on my bit about Fast Eddy yesterday, the Securicor man who did a bunk with £1.1. It did him (the money, not my post) no good whatsoever.
http://www.kentoncrowther.com/blog-crowthers-columns.html


----------



## lynkay

How do you let go of your characters once you are done writing the story?


----------



## Senseidoji

http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/

New post up today. Take a look at the progression of designing a bookcover. I have never drawn a dragon before.


----------



## R. Doug

Pictorial review of one of our favorite Mexican restaurants located in a rustic building dating back to the 1800s:

A Return to la Posta de Mesilla:


----------



## Adam Poe

Today's post is about our trip to the Tucson Festival of Books, as well as our current preparation steps for my wife's first signing/convention. -> Click Here!

What better way to lure you in than a picture of my daughter at the festival!


----------



## Guest

My Top 20 Songs: #17 - Outlaw Pete (Bruce Springsteen, 2009)

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/shanes-top-20-songs-17-outlaw-pete.html


----------



## M T McGuire

Hello, I've posted a new entry on my own blog, a rambling post about writing http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2013/03/10/hello-my-name-is-m-t-mcguire-and-im-an-authorholic/ and if you want to see the latest in the Gumbee Fantasy Writers' Guild series on fight scenes visit http://www.gumbeeguild.co.uk.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Since winter returned this weekend, I have some photos of snow frosted woods on offer today.


----------



## MarcyB

Middle Grade Monday: Kindle for Kids (weekly spotlight) http://bit.ly/16lzl3Y


----------



## 13500

What influences your writing? Today, I am discussing how music inspires my writing. 
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2013/03/if-music-be-food-of-literature-play-on.html


----------



## lynkay

The Second Sign Author, Elizabeth Arroyo Guest Posts on my blog about World building


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

A guest post by Matt Posner: Guest Post: André Jute's "Vanguard Elite"


----------



## Colin Taber

I've just posted a blog about my new release and how it all came about.

This was an idea I'd been toying with on and off for many years, but while on holiday in Florida, somehow, it all suddenly became a story I just had to tell. New environments are always stimulating.

http://colintaber.livejournal.com/24894.html


----------



## bmcox

Today I provide some suggestions on how to get over a bad review and improve your writing.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Yep. I posted about the homogenization of story and whether or not we are all literary toast.
http://christopherbunn.com/the-homogenization-of-story-are-we-literary-toast/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

Here's my latest entry on my shared writing blog, "Contract Controversy for Science Fiction Writers", http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Claudia King

I published the final chapter of my serial eRom, and today I bloggled all about it!
Plus reflections on the past six months as an indie writer, and how awesome it's been turning out.

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/making-his-choice-published.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I posted about Joan of Arc/Jeanne D'Arc as a template for modern characters.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/03/11/joan-of-arc-an-archetype-for-heroines/

Note that I didn't like my original title, but the URL stays the same even when I change it


----------



## Kali.Amanda

For the second time in a decade, I have hot a crossroads. But how to translate that to a blog without sending prospective employers running for the hills? Is there a balance?

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2013/03/redefining-survival-again.html


----------



## Andre Jute

I'm at the races this week. Fluffy, below, cordially invites you to come join me. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Iditarod-a-novel-of-The-Greatest-Race-on-Earth/193084334057961​
​


----------



## momilp

I was in a mood for red velvet cupcakes and shared my gluten-free recipe. http://monicalaporta.com/2013/03/11/gluten-free-red-velvet-cupcakes/


----------



## William Meikle

New paperback deal for my Midnight Eye series
http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

My latest blog post is about miracles. I wrote a short story about a child who has a special power, a power to perform miracles. http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com/2013/03/written-short-story-about-miracles-and.html Read and believe!


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Since I write about a blind character and strive for verisimilitude, I was honored when a blind person posted a favorable review of Reprobate on their blog. With their permission I copied the review in my own blog.


----------



## MarcyB

An interview with author Maggie Mendus about her experiences with epilepsy and her book of poetry
http://bit.ly/14RJeCQ


----------



## LGOULD

I ruminated about the growing, widespread animosity toward my favorite baseball team on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## nadinucca

Homophones: Those Tricky Typos


----------



## KP_Webster

What a great thread. I love this forum.

Yesterday I posted this: Seven Thoroughly Excellent Things About Self-Publishing


----------



## lynkay

A little peek at my new WIP Teaser Tuesday, Casa de Animas, NA Paranormal


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Just rambling: A Guy With A Book On A Bus


----------



## scottmarlowe

It's map reveal day. This is the big kahuna: the map of the world I set my novels and short stories in.

http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/Map-Reveal-World-of-Uhl.aspx


----------



## KP_Webster

Today's blog post :: Like books? Fond of goats? Then you'll go nuts for the Goats in Literature Quiz. Fifteen extracts from 15 famous books, each extract containing at least one goat. Test your knowledge. And your patience.


----------



## alextaylorwolfe

I have a new release coming soon and it's inspiring me to get back to blogging. I blogged a notice about the pending release, and also about my joy of writing. You can read both here: http://alextaylorwolfe.blogspot.com/


----------



## sarahdalton

Updates on my blog today. I have two new novellas coming out this month. Check it out:

http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/?p=204


----------



## Grace Elliot

Unofficial London: Gin Lane
My latest blog post ponders how Hogath's 'Gin Lane' might have inspired a best-selling author of historical romance.
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/unofficial-london-gin-lane_13.html


----------



## shel

Out of complete frustration with a couple reviews, I blogged about what I intended when I wrote My Wishful Thinking. It's my way of not engaging with reviewers, but venting. Just a little. 

http://sheldelisle.wordpress.com/2013/03/13/my-wishful-thinking-book-reviews-and-getting-some-things-off-my-chest/


----------



## msfowle

I'm so proud to feature *HUNTING WITH HEROES* on my site today! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-IN

Please, check 'em out!


----------



## scottmarlowe

Today I have an interview up with author Felicia Tatum.

http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/Author-Interview-Felicia-Tatum.aspx


----------



## M T McGuire

On the Gumbee Fantasy Writers' Guild blog, the latest post in the fight scene series is up. This one's mine. http://gumbeeguild.co.uk/2013/03/13/gumbee-writers-fight-scenes-part-5-m-t-mcguire/


----------



## ellendominick

An Interview with Leanna Harrow, Author of _Killing the Desire_
http://ellen-dominick.squarespace.com/blog/2013/3/9/erotica-author-interviews-leanna-harrow-author-of-killing-the-desire


----------



## J Dean

A big shout out and thank you to the MANY who took advantage of the Smashwords promo last week and purchased some of my works! http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2013/03/13/a-welcome-and-thank-you-to-new-fans/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I posted a request for blogs to guest at during my blog tour, worked like a charm last time so posting a post again 

http://kiazishiru.wordpress.com/2013/03/13/request-blog-tour-stops-black-sheep-fighting-for-a-future-april-10-23/


----------



## KP_Webster

Today's blog post: I'm going free on Smashwords for a month because at this stage, I just want to be read. Is this the right way to go about it? I don't know. But I'm doing it anyway.


----------



## momilp

my wedding anniversary and posted two pics, almost vintage  http://monicalaporta.com/2013/03/13/nineteen-years-later-today/


----------



## Andre Jute

​
At the Iditarod, I'm almost tempted to be smug&#8230; Almost!​http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3622​
Nothing to do with the sales of my book, or mixing with all those beautiful and athletic ladies. This is about my prediction before the race about who could win, and be in the top ten, and who would cause an upset. See how close I came to deserving a little smugness.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Einstein, Honeybees and Apocalypse.

http://brendan-carroll.com/2013/03/12/einstein-misquoted-or-not/[url]


----------



## R. Doug

I'm running a Seven for Seven series over seven consecutive blogs. That's seven blogs, each containing seven of some of my favorite photographs, with compositional tips on each shot.

Monday was Seven of Seven - Part 1 (a sample shot follows):










Wednesday was Seven of Seven - Part 2 (another sample shot):


----------



## Guest

My Top 20 Songs: #16 - ZOOROPA (U2, 1993)

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/shanes-top-20-songs-16-zooropa-u2-1993.html


----------



## MarcyB

Middle Grade Mid-Week featuring kindle published middle grade books: http://bit.ly/10KHZ85 Free for authors.


----------



## Nick Wastnage

The night I met me: http://nickwastnage.blogspot.com/ and for something else: Assassination Continuum - The continual assassination of Harry Fingle:http://playingharry.wordpress.com/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

A couple readers requested that I repeat this tutorial from April 2011: Tutorial: Selling eBooks Directly from Your Site or Blog


----------



## lynkay

Guest post by Amalia Dillin, discussing mythology and her book, Forged by Fate


----------



## Andre Jute

Kathleen Valentine said:


> A couple readers requested that I repeat this tutorial from April 2011: Tutorial: Selling eBooks Directly from Your Site or Blog


Smart readers. Exceedingly useful. Saved. Thank you so much, Kathleen.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Nothing much to do with writing or books, but I did a post on the Year of the Comet, because it appeals to my geeky side, and is intersting.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I just blogged about seeing a surprisingly positive report about indie publishing on the TV news. Alas, no Hugh Howey, but they interviewed two German indie authors.


----------



## Christopher Hunter

Introducing the latest chapter in "The Last Statesman" serial! 

www.christopherhunterfiction.com/the-last-statesman


----------



## alextaylorwolfe

I'm setting up to publish my next book. Got my edits back and we're headed to Amazon.

http://alextaylorwolfe.blogspot.com/2013/03/its-here.html


----------



## Catriona Crehan

Yesterday's blog was about the importance of cover art and it's effects on readers 
http://catrionacrehan.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/the-importance-of-cover-art.html


----------



## EC Sheedy

I've been trying to figure out how to write better book descriptions/blurbs for my titles. I went on a hunt to see what so many other authors do right. I *think* I learned a couple of things and I blogged about it.

I owe thanks to some fine blurb examples I found on my trip around Amazon. There were plenty to choose from so it was hard to narrow it down to six great blurbs and why they work. (IMHO)

Blog title: Studying the art of the BLURB--and buying books instead.

http://penwarriors.com/studying-the-art-of-the-blurb-and-buying-books-instead/


----------



## R. Doug

Seven for Seven - Part 3 (samples of today's seven):


----------



## OliviaF

Just made a post right now. I think the title of the post says it all 

And there is a cat... named Rocket Kitty 










A Book Release, a Book Fair, and a Goodreads Giveaway: the super-mega post (with pictures!) about the past week!


----------



## momilp

Just posted about life this week and my Friday snippet http://monicalaporta.com/2013/03/15/friday-snippet-35/


----------



## Guest

Yes, I nominated my Legendary Creepo: Norman Bates.

http://legendofthingsonsticks.wordpress.com/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

More about fate and Causality in Fantasy books and other modern novels.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/03/15/fate-and-causality-in-fiction-epics-curses-god-and-the-good-deed/


----------



## Guest

My Top 20 Songs: #15 - R.I.P. (Millie) (Noiseworks, 1991)

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/shanes-top-20-songs-15-rip-millie.html


----------



## John A. A. Logan

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/a-very-british-blog-tour.html

A Very British Blog Tour...reaches Inverness and Culloden, Scotland!


----------



## jaim101

Afternoon all,

I posted to my blog today and talked about achievements. Some people are motivated by career goals, money, writing books etc. I also rather cheekily added a review of my latest book to the bottom of the post.

It's all here: http://the24hourjazzcafe.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Nick Wastnage

*The night I met me.*

*It was nearly midnight*. The wind howled outside the house. The heating had gone off, and the house felt cold. I was the only one at home - the others had gone away for the weekend. I had locked up, and was about to go to bed. As I turned to make for the stairs, I noticed a little whisky left in my glass. I returned to the kitchen, drained the glass, and put it down with a loud clunk next to the sink. I heard a bang from outside, and then the lights went off. The house was plunged into darkness...

Read more at http://nickwastnage.blogspot.com/


----------



## hs

I blogged about my answer to the question: "Publish it and they will come?" (Hint: the short answer is no.)
http://hswriting.blogspot.com/2013/03/publish-it-and-they-will-come-nope.html


----------



## Eric Timar

*
Overtaken once again in my ongoing struggle with Walter the Farting Dog!*

[URL=http://erictimarbooks.wordpress]http://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com[/url]


----------



## Mark Feggeler

A new post about our WONDERFUL local postal service.

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2013/03/mystery-mail-bingo.html


----------



## A. S. Warwick

A new post has gone up on my blog, talking about exploring new worlds. Or why I write. Its the best I can do short of walking on an alien planet.

http://mistandshadows.com/2013/03/17/to-explore-new-worlds-or-why-i-write/


----------



## edmjill

My latest post is just a few thoughts on a few books I've read recently: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/03/recent-reads-last-numismatic-mutiny.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle

A post about my new release which, appropriately, takes place on St. Paddy's Day.

http://jobreepublishing.com/wordpress/?page_id=83


----------



## stacyjuba

I shared an excerpt of Twenty-Five Years Ago Today for Sample Sunday http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/03/17/whokilleddianaferguson-read-the-newspaper-article-for-samplesunday/

and I featured an excerpt of Diana Rubin's intriguing paranormal book about John Wilkes Booth: http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/03/14/egg-cerpt-exchange-diana-rubinos-paranormal-twist-on-john-wilkes-booth/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

A writer's bucket list.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/03/17/bucket-list-for-a-writer/


----------



## seventhspell

Two blogs and two posts
http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com has guest author *Victoria Embers* with her new release series _My Vampire Lover_ for #SampleSunday and she's offering the kindle copy of her book _Redemption_ to the 16th person to comment .
http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com has *cover art reveals *for the relaunch of the YA series, drop by and check them out.


----------



## Liz Davis

I revealed the cover and book trailer of my upcoming novel, Honeysuckle and Jasmine. 
See them here: http://novel-moments.blogspot.co.at/2013/03/honeysuckle-jasmine-by-liz-grace-davis.html


----------



## Guest

I blogged about my cover artist.
http://orionstears.wordpress.com/2013/03/16/opening-moves-now-available-as-a-paperback-too/


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

I just blogged about my final epic battle with CreateSpace as I went through the process of putting my first two books out on it. Some Do's and Don'ts painfully learned.

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.co.nz/

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My latest post on our shared writing blog is More Contract Worries for Authors, http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I did a blog post about some of the things that are coming up for my books.

http://bit.ly/YBTaMR


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Two new recent posts! The first at my Ramblings of a Very Pale Man blog and the second at my author page.


A brief rant about the state of postal delivery: http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2013/03/mystery-mail-bingo.html
Salvaging an Idea for a Book: http://fegbooks.blogspot.com/p/mg-spotlight.html


----------



## RuthNestvold

I blogged today about a "Book In A Week" course I'm taking now, and how to find "the WOW":

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/03/18/book-in-a-week-or-rather-two-or-more-and-finding-the-wow/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Classic Characters: Odysseus, the cunning hero.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/03/18/345/


----------



## 56139

*HOW TO MAKE A KICK-ASS BOOK TRAILER*

http://jahuss.com/


----------



## Robena

Today's post is about having received the Liebster Award for blogging. Ha ha. I have no idea who started this and was not going to respond, but I loved the questions, so I did. Then I nominated three authors to receive the award. They'll probably hate me now.    www.robenagrant.com


----------



## R. Doug

A couple of samples shots from today's Seven for Seven - Part 4:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted some reflections about my recent trip to Halle on Saale. Photos will be coming shortly.


----------



## momilp

A blog post that turned out... well, personal. And a sneak peek at Prince of War's cover 
http://monicalaporta.com/2013/03/18/behind-the-fictitious-world-of-ginecea-the-real-earth/


----------



## Guest

My Top 20 Songs: #14 - GREAT BIG WHITE WORLD (Marilyn Manson, 199

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/shanes-top-20-songs-14-great-big-white.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I have a guest post by Sibel Hodge: Guest Post: "A Gluten Free Soup Opera" by Sibel Hodge


----------



## Sharon Cummin

I blogged about the release of my first adult romance short story.


----------



## msfowle

All new book covers for my series AND a *FREE *ebook on Smashwords! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-IW


----------



## Mark Feggeler

At Ramblings of a Very Pale Man, a new post about tween boys hoarding bathroom time.

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2013/03/a-king-on-his-throne.html


----------



## J Dean

Just did another entry in my compendium, http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2013/03/20/from-the-vein-compendium-the-initiation-quest/


----------



## Grace Elliot

London Then and Now: Hogarth's House
A bitter-sweet visit to Hogarth's House - a photographic story of how the house has changed.
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/london-then-and-now-hogarths-house.html


----------



## sarahdalton

Blog post about my free promo today: http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/?p=208


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

An explanation why I created my own mailing list software rather than go for MailChimp:

http://www.jeroensteenbeeke.nl/mailing-list-live/


----------



## lynkay

Cover Reveal, Nissa by Bethany Lopez


----------



## bmcox

KB's own Adam Rainville reviewed _The Memory of a Salt Shaker_. Thanks, Adam!


----------



## RBC

What to expect from a Book Cover Designer. Don't hire anyone if these aren't present:

http://www.rockingbookcovers.com/book-cover-design/12-things-to-expect-from-your-book-cover-designer/


----------



## ellendominick

My review of Killing the Desire: https://ellen-dominick.squarespace.com/blog/2013/3/10/erotica-book-review-killing-the-desire-by-leanna-harrow


----------



## Claudia King

Today's bloggle (although, it's been a week since the last one. I've been slacking ) announces my latest release: a nice juicy bundle of smutty shorts all about hot guys doing it.

Also; jumping on the reviewing bandwagon for more page hits! Yay!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/bi-boyfriends-bundle-published-and.html


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from today's Seven for Seven - Part 5:


----------



## edmjill

I'm just goofing around with my latest blog post, but horror & mystery fans will get a kick out of it!

http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/03/food-for-crime-fiction.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I share some photos from my recent trip to Halle on Saale. See a medieval skyline, the architectural legacy of Communism turned instant dystopia and random llamas.


----------



## jacklusted

Hello, long term lurker who is writing their first book and blogging about the process.

I wrote a post called the Joy of First Drafts: http://jacklusted.com/?p=212


----------



## Janel Gradowski

I'm starting a new series of blog posts today called Creativity Vitamins: Simple Ways to Spark Your Creativity and Keep It Flowing. Do you think reading a few minutes before sitting down to write is helpful?

http://www.janelgradowski.com/2013/03/21/creativity-vitamin-read/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about my frustration with slow sales on one of my favorite books: Such A Great Book - Why Doesn't It Sell?


----------



## Shane Murray

Blogged about the delay in the release of my first novel. Just a few weeks, but still makes me sad


----------



## Guest

My Top 20 Songs: #13 - In The Air Tonight (Phil Collins, 1981)

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/shanes-top-20-songs-13-in-air-tonight.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I add my 2 cents to the whole Grimdark debate.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/03/22/gritty-grimdark-and-gratuitous/


----------



## Patty Jansen

I got a new camera recently and posted some pictures of where I live. You may not believe this, but we do live in the middle of a large city

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2013/03/22/where-i-live-2/










(that's from our back veranda, btw)

Also, a special deal on Watcher's Web for the weekend: http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2013/03/22/weekend-special-deal-for-watchers-web/


----------



## edmjill

Some very funny samples of egregious fiction writing: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/03/bulwer-lytton-bad-writing-awards.html


----------



## Judi Coltman

March Madness, Baby! How and why I am addicted. http://www.judicoltman.com


----------



## KP_Webster

I wrote a few words about _Harold and Maude_. For you.

http://karlwebster.com/?p=4820


----------



## nadinucca

Serving Time (my novel) is on Goodreads!


----------



## scottmarlowe

Next segment in my exploration of the races of Uhl is up.

*Races of Uhl: Gaugaths*
http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/Races-of-Uhl-Gaugaths.aspx


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's Seven for Seven series:


----------



## Kenton Crowther

Haven't posted today, but last Friday's piece dealt with a piano improvisor who made it all up as he went along:

http://www.kentoncrowther.com/blog-crowthers-columns.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've got a photo of a funny graffiti I took today.


----------



## ChrisWard

I keep getting emails on Facebook from noobs wanting advice (because I'm such an old sage, haha) so I decided to write down a whole bunch of stuff about motivation through targets and goals, both writing and marketing, so some of you might find this useful. There's probably nothing anyone who's been doing this more than an year won't already know, but some newcomers might find it useful.

Chris

http://amillionmilesfromanywhere.blogspot.jp/2013/03/goals-goals-goals-or-how-to-motivate.html


----------



## L M May

I am a noob, lol. Thanks - I am going to check it out.

ETA: I just looked up some of your work after reading your blog, and found I have already got 'Death Depends' so you are doing something right!! I have shuffled it a little higher in my TBR list after reading the reviews on it. I love short stories, they are just the right size for my lunch break or a doctor's appointment.


----------



## Guest

My Top 20 Songs: #12 - No Cars Go (Arcade Fire, 2007)

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/shanes-top-20-songs-12-no-cars-go.html


----------



## ChrisWard

L M May said:


> I am a noob, lol. Thanks - I am going to check it out.
> 
> ETA: I just looked up some of your work after reading your blog, and found I have already got 'Death Depends' so you are doing something right!! I have shuffled it a little higher in my TBR list after reading the reviews on it. I love short stories, they are just the right size for my lunch break or a doctor's appointment.


Thanks, let me know if you spot the twist, no one ever has!

Glad you found the info helpful.


----------



## L M May

headofwords said:


> Thanks, let me know if you spot the twist, no one ever has!
> 
> Glad you found the info helpful.


See, now you are just teasing me - I love a good challenge, not to mention a good twist!


----------



## Guest

Sensational post, Chris. Great to see an even balanced attitude from a grinding writer. Very inspiring


----------



## scottmarlowe

Weekly writing update.

*Weekly Writing Progress & Other Business #15*
http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/Weekly-Writing-Progress-Other-Business-15.aspx


----------



## ChrisWard

ShaneJeffery said:


> Sensational post, Chris. Great to see an even balanced attitude from a grinding writer. Very inspiring


Thanks, Shane. I like to feel that while I might not be selling thousands like a lot of people I've still learned enough about the craft and business to have some useful advice. What I've learned in just over a year is staggering. I would never have believed it this time last year when I was just starting out.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I have a brief post on my publisher blog about hitting number one on an Amazon category bestseller list... at Amazon France.


----------



## 60865

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today I have a brief post on my publisher blog about hitting number one on an Amazon category bestseller list... at Amazon France.


Toutes mes felicitations!


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog post.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/03/24/indie-ideas-for-public-libraries/#


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Experimenting in the kitchen with quinoa, raisins and Nutella. Made protein bites for the week 

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2013/03/quinoa-bites.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi folks,

My latest post on our shared writing blog is "The Latest E-book Sensations". This will be really encouraging to those writing romances for the young adult market, http://writetype.blogspot.com

And on my fraud blog, "Americans Underestimate the Threat of ID Theft, at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I started translating my book *Because She Was a Woman* into Spanish. I blog about it, including two proposed covers: http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2013/03/por-ser-mujer-en-espanol.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I write about *Space Marines* and the hidden value of big heroes in grim universes.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/03/25/359/


----------



## Andre Jute

How the Great War Shaped the
Attitudes of the Early Everest Climbers 
by John Saxby 
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3632​


----------



## Andre Jute

The veiling mist of time: 
the shocking revelation of rereading DUNE by Frank Herbert 
-a reevaluation
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3647​


----------



## strath

*"Learn from yesterday, live for today, look to tomorrow, rest this afternoon." 
― Charles M. Schulz*

Are you world weary, are you slumping through your dreary day, are you full of sighs and frowns? Are you blocked? Has your muse fled in disgust?

I explore 'napping' in my latest blog post.

Read more at: http://www.stevenspen.com/blog-1/

Everything goes better with nap.
- Steven D. Malone


----------



## msfowle

Brace yourselves for a Book Cover Palooza!


----------



## KP_Webster

An interview with the best pre-made cover designer in the business, CL Smith. Contains adult words.

LINK: http://karlwebster.com/2013/03/self-publishing-masterclass-cover-design-cl-smith/

EXCERPT:


> 'People buy my covers because I spend a lot of time with my taste, to search out 1. the right images, 2. the right fonts - placed together they're pretty nice covers. People think they're paying for my skills, but in truth they're paying for my taste in things.'
> 
> We move on to the relationship between taste and skill. He tells me I'm wrong about some things. And then&#8230;
> 
> 'You rarely see taste done badly. You want to know why? It's because taste comes from intelligence, and it's a joy. Taste is a joy in your own thoughts. You spend time on it and it makes you happy, like looking for the best country funk song from 1974 - and then you find it. It satisfies an intellectual desire.'


----------



## Robena

I got tired of promo so wrote a blog titled: If You Were a Jelly Bean...

www.robenagrant.com

 Cheesy, I know. But think about it, what flavor, color would you be. Me, I'm liquorice.


----------



## edmjill

A few book covers that will make you cringe (or laugh): http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/03/ugly-book-covers.html


----------



## Mark Feggeler

New post about my experience with outlining my first book, and what I didn't learn about myself...

http://fegbooks.blogspot.com/2013/03/outlining-book.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Something a little different, an interview with stone carver Michael Foley: Interview with Stone Carver Michael Foley


----------



## jemima_pett

Apologies for being absent for a couple of weeks, but I've been preparing for the A to Z April Blog Challenge - which starts next Monday. What with scheduling those posts (my theme this year is stories) and writing normal posts... well, you get the picture.

Last week on the blog there's been an update on the AtoZ preparations, a discussion on getting my US tax number (EIN), and a review of the fantastic Perpetual Papers of a Pack of Pets by Stanley and Katrina.

I'll be blogging daily from next Monday - with book reviews, flash fiction, extracts and back-stories from the Princelings World, and a few guests. So do come and visit http://jemimapett.com


----------



## scottmarlowe

Today is Tolkien Reading Day. 

*Tolkien Reading Day*
http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/Tolkien-Reading-Day.aspx


----------



## Vukovina

My thoughts about laptops, writing tools and mindsets. And why writers should use their keyboards more.


----------



## J Dean

Just a blurb about World War Z: http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2013/03/26/just-thought-id-share-this-with-all-of-you/


----------



## R. Doug

A couple of the last seven from my Seven for Seven series:


----------



## Cege Smith

As I'm ramping up the launch of the third book in my Bloodtruth series, I took a step back and revisited the first one by giving readers three fun facts about that book.

http://www.cegesmith.com/2013/03/25/three-fun-facts-about-heiress-of-lies/


----------



## ilamont

Just posted some of my observations about using a Goodreads Giveaway for _Excel Basics In 30 Minutes_:

*The Goodreads Giveaway Effect For Excel Basics*

It definitely had a positive impact ...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yesterday, I offered a roundup of the current state of the debate on grimdark fantasy (with commentary) and today I post a collection of interesting links, mostly literary.


----------



## lynkay

Review of A Sliver of Hope by Karla J Nellenbach


----------



## Just Another Writer

New blog post in which I explain why I didn't wait for my release date to publish my book (really it's just because I'm impatient!).

http://clairesvendsen.blogspot.com/2013/03/i-published-or-my-sad-lack-of-patience.html?spref=fb


----------



## 13500

Musings on spring and second editions today on Bibliophilic Blather.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2013/03/big-news.html


----------



## chrisstevenson

My Guerrilla Warfare for Writers Blog didn't even recognize me when I popped in today. It's been awhile and I'm a NO GOOD slacker. So, got one up. (I mean a blog post, you silly).
*
ARE YOU SUBMITTING TO GHOSTS?*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## M T McGuire

Two things going on today. On my own blog, we kick off a new feature, Box 010, it's not too complicated, have a look and see how it works and if you'd like to take part get in touch. You can find it here http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2013/03/27/box-010-michael-brooks/.

Second thing, there's a New session of Gumbee Fantasy Writers' Guild posts up... this series we are mostly 'doing' love and/or pathos, how each writer approaches it and how. For the first post, from Marcus Pailing, go here http://gumbeeguild.co.uk/2013/03/24/agony-emotion-but-in-this-case-no-ecstasy/

Hope you enjoy them.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Black Sheep: Fighting for a Future release on 10th of April!!

http://www.5timeschaos.com/node/69


----------



## lynkay

Interview with Scott Blagden author of Dear Life, You Suck


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I post about the problem of anti windpower prejudice at the much neglected blog for my Dad's consulting business. I set up the site and blog for him and hoped that he would post on occasion, but so far I'm the only one who does.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I posted my review of Cathy Marie Buchanan's The Painted Girls: Belle Epoque Paris: The Dark Side


----------



## ellendominick

Had an interview with Jen Harker, read all about ut:
https://ellen-dominick.squarespace.com/blog/2013/3/26/erotica-author-interviews-jen-harker-author-of-transsexual-tales


----------



## Duane Gundrum

I discuss Chekhov's gun in modern day television:

http://www.sarbonn.com/?p=1588


----------



## Grace Elliot

THe Tower of London: Raven Mad

This week's post is about the myths and legends surrounding ravens:
Which god used ravens to spy on his subjects?
Why are ravens associated with death?

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/tower-of-london-raven-mad.html


----------



## Claudia King

Today I bloggled about the idea of what makes for a strong male character in fiction (as opposed to a generic strong character), and cited the lovely Lee Everett of _Walking Dead_ fame as a brief study in point.

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/lee-everett-strong-male-character.html


----------



## R. Doug

Step-by-step pictorial guide to the perfect Smoked Boston Butt (sample shots):


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

My latest fraud blog is "When Good Intentions Become Criminal Acts" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp, and

My shared writing blog post is "The Latest E-book Sensations" at http://writetype.blogspot.com


----------



## Duane Gundrum

The Struggles of Being an Independent Writer
http://www.sarbonn.com/?p=1590

Read and weep with me....


----------



## scottmarlowe

Today we have an author interview with fellow fantasy writer Tracy Falbe.

*Author Interview: Tracy Falbe*
http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/Author-Interview-Tracy-Falbe.aspx


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

I've been answering questions for my "next big thing" for a blog hop! 
http://irmageddon.com/writing/blog-hop-my-next-big-thing/


----------



## William Meikle

Dark Regions Press are having a Sale For Good
http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Maybe the real battle in fantasy isn't gritty vs sunny...

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/03/29/the-greater-divide-more-fate-and-causality/


----------



## R. Doug

Pictorial blog on NASA's Super Guppy (including shots of the interior and cockpit):


----------



## joanhallhovey

I occasionally blog but I find it so difficult to write novels and do other writings as well. Stephen King does this very well, although they're called articles. As well, he has lots of podcasts on youtube and a couple on his amazon page.  I'm a big fan and find him always interesting and informative.  So podcasts is another option if you enjoy speaking.


----------



## msfowle

My Crappy Poetry: Entry #23 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-JQ


----------



## jaim101

Afternoon all,

I've started a new series on my blog detailing my brushes with writing success. Obviously there haven't been many but the first post is all about early 2001. I had just finished my debut novel, Playground Cool, and had asked one of my degree tutors for advice on approaching agents.

I received two letters of interest in one week and, less than a month later, I had signed with the Sheil Land Agency.

If you want to know more about this, and me, check out my blog at:

http://the24hourjazzcafe.blogspot.co.uk/

I'll be adding to this series in upcoming posts.


----------



## Vaalingrade

You know how some fantasy/sci-fi monsters get kind of... stale or boring? My new feature on my blog, This Old Monster is here to help.

The first feature just went live today, *featuring The Unicorn*.


----------



## TJHudson

Just a bit of a rant about the treatment of a character in Doctor Who as it's starting back up tomorrow.


----------



## Kenton Crowther

My latest screed, posted today, deals with when we were moving to secondary school: what demigods we were, in a way, with all of life before us. 
http://www.kentoncrowther.com/blog-crowthers-columns.html &#8230;


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Today I posted a long-in-draft-mode blog post about a special offer: Try some 100% post-consumer-waste recycled paper and if you don't like it, I'll send you two free e-books in the e-reader format of your choice. It's all about...

*Closing the Loop, Satisfaction Guaranteed*


----------



## Steve Vernon

A brand new blog entry.

Amazon and Goodreads - my take on the whole situation and how it affects us writers.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/03/30/amazon-and-goodreads-sitting-in-a-tree/


----------



## John H. Carroll

I posted the first chapter of my upcoming book: http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2013/03/wyvern-chapter-1.html


----------



## Adam Poe

Recapping our one year publishing anniversary.

http://authoradampoe.blogspot.com/2013/03/kaylas-first-year.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Classic Characters: Boudicca

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/04/01/boudicca-an-archetype-for-the-ages/


----------



## nadinucca

Today I kicked off the official Serving Time Cover and Blurb Reveal Blog Hop! Eight bloggers will be interviewing characters, and showing sneak peeks into the novel. Stop by a different blog each day and let Serving Time sweep you away!

This just in: as a special feature, I'll interview the cover artist, Keith Draws, for a behind-the-scenes look into how cover art is done!


----------



## Andre Jute

On rereading DUNE, part 2: the structural flaw and why it doesn't matter 
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3667​


----------



## Andre Jute

Why VANGUARD ELITE thrills 
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3674​


----------



## Mel Comley

Put the first chapter of my latest release Ultimate Justice up on my blog.

http://melcomley.blogspot.fr/


----------



## edmjill

Today, I am happy to have guest blogger Stacy-Deanne, who chats about letting characters run wild. Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/04/guest-blogger-stacy-deanne-characters.html


----------



## lynkay

Friends and Lovers Trilogy by Bethany Lopez Giveaway


----------



## msfowle

Site Expansion & Versatile Blogger Award >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Ky


----------



## Millard

Andre the Giant's head was so enormous, he couldn't get any sunglasses that fit. His solution? Women's bras.

http://franticplanet.wordpress.com/2013/04/01/andre-the-giants-bra-sunglasses/


----------



## M T McGuire

There's a new post in the Gumbee Fantasy Writers' Guild series on poignancy and love.... this week, humorous fantasist Will Macmillan Jones. It's a corker http://gumbeeguild.co.uk/2013/03/31/gumbee-fantasy-writers-do-emotion-number-2-will-macmillan-jones/.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## 13500

Journalism versus fiction: Is all writing just writing, or is there a chasm?
http://bit.ly/10sX6lG


----------



## Andre Jute

*Photo Short*
Why FIFA will never allow mixed soccer teams
If you're easily offended, give it a miss.​


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My latest fraud blog is A New Take on an Old Crime (hint: it's about romance) at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I offer some thoughts on recent genre awards and nominations as well as a very brief remark on the latest episode of _Game of Thrones_. You can also see some photos of Easter morning, which was rather snowy in my part of the world.


----------



## nadinucca

Today is the second day of the _Serving Time_ blog hop, and the awesome Kelly Walker interviews one of the characters from my debut novel _Serving Time_!


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

Today I've got another entry in my A-Z series on writing historical fiction - E for Edibles: http://www.thesecondsentence.blogspot.com/2013/04/e-edibles.html


----------



## edmjill

If you enjoy mystery fiction, you'll get a kick out of these quotes on detective stories! http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/04/quotes-on-mysteries.html


----------



## Mark Feggeler

A new blog post about children and cleaning up vomit.

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2013/03/vomit-greatest-hits.html


----------



## Kailei Wiseman

This has nothing to do with writing, but I feel very strongly about this subject so I'm trying to share it with as many people as possible. The post is about liberty in the United States. Thank you for taking the time to read it.

http://khutzenbuhler.wordpress.com/2013/04/02/i-believe-in-liberty/


----------



## jacklusted

Made a post about discovery writing v outlining: http://jacklusted.com/?p=229


----------



## Duane Gundrum

I'm not sure it really counts as an update, but I blogged that two of my works are free this week on Kindle: http://www.sarbonn.com/?p=1606


----------



## ilamont

I'm doing an experiment for an upcoming In 30 Minutes title: Crowdsourcing recipe testing for Chinese Cooking In 30 Minutes.

The concept of the book: Easy, authentic, healthy recipes that use ingredients you can find in ANY supermarket (which basically means the most exotic ingredients are ginger, scallion, and soy sauce).

On the blog, I have posted the first recipe, plus a video:

*Chinese Fish Dish: Soy-braised salmon from the next "In 30 Minutes" guide*

If you try it, let me know how it goes (leave a comment, or email ian -at- in30minutes.com)


----------



## Tony Rabig

Just a few days ago with a short piece commenting on assorted books and articles dealing with rules for writing, and a note on the upcoming release of Ray Bradbury's titles in the US Kindle store.

http://tonyrabig.blogspot.com/2013/03/writing-rules-ray-bradbury-coming-to-us.html


----------



## CarmenConnects

Something for both writers and readers because, let's face it--we all have problems and we all need to find our way through this thorny thing called life. Here are a few tips to Solve Problems Like a Detective from my mystery writer's blog. http://carmenamato.net/the-writerly-life/solve-problems-like-a-detective/


----------



## Robena

Just posted a review of Maximus, by Christine Elaine Black. www.robenagrant.com The review was done by Humphrey, my stuffed bear. He's an avid reader.


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Posted "20 ways to Write When you Can't Find the Time"

Check it out and let me know what you think!


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

Please read it and think about those four magic words the next time you feel the tank running dry.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/04/03/filling-the-tank/


----------



## edmjill

Author KA Laity chats about espionage: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/04/spies-and-spying-with-guest-blogger-ka.html


----------



## nadinucca

Day 3 of the _Serving Time_ blog tour!

Today, fellow sci-fi fanatic and debut author Nastia gives a sneak peek into _Serving Time_.

Don't forget to check out her brand new book, too! _Prometheans_! Whoo!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I wrote about my decision to call my books "psychological horror": [urlhttp://www.kathleenvalentineblog.com/2013/04/how-horrible-do-i-have-to-be.html]How Horrible Do I Have To Be?[/url]


----------



## stacyjuba

An interview with young adult and children's audiobook narrator Cassandra Morris.
http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/04/03/from-the-magic-school-bus-to-gossip-girl-interview-with-audiobook-narrator-cassandra-morris/


----------



## R. Doug

A photoblog on my recipe for Carolina-style, mustard-based barbeque hash. Or, how to use this:










To turn this:










Into this:


----------



## RuthNestvold

I have my first book trailer!






I blogged about making it here:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/04/03/i-has-book-trailer-for-the-pendragon-chronicles/


----------



## Christopher Hunter

New chapter of "The Last Statesman" is out! 
www.christopherhunterfiction.com/the-last-statesman


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My latest fraud blog is An Old Take on a New Crime (hint: it's about romance), at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

I post weekly (mostly Friday) and usually feature an author interview on a spot I call 'Romancing the Novelist'. <3

http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/p/taurus.html


----------



## Millard

Here's a post about Dirt Baby going free for a few days, and why you should download it.

http://franticplanet.wordpress.com/2013/04/04/the-bargain-of-the-willenium/


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Some commentary on my slow writing pace and resulting word count envy.

http://fegbooks.blogspot.com/2013/04/word-count-envy.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have a round-up of reactions to this year's Hugo awards nominations, which have proved unexpectedly controversial (and not just because there's at least one, maybe two indie published books on the list).


----------



## Just Another Writer

I was tagged in the Next Big Thing blog hop. http://clairesvendsen.blogspot.com/2013/04/the-next-big-thing-blog-hop.html?spref=fb


----------



## Ethan Jones

Hi everyone:

I posted a note today revealing the cover of my next spy thriller:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2013/04/04/fog-of-war-cover-revealed/

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Apparently, a swearword in the post title messed up the link to my latest post, so here is it again:

I have a round-up of reactions to the Hugo award nominations, which have proven themselves to be unexpectedly controversial this year (and not just because one, perhaps even two, of the nominated works are indie published).


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I ramble on about how books are really an interaction between writer and reader.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/04/05/382/


----------



## Simplewriter

I'm able to offer my readers my very best-

http://dawntoduskwriting.blogspot.com/


----------



## R. Doug

It's Fun Photo Friday again, and the theme today was sunsets. Here's a sample:


----------



## MadCityWriter

YA/Fantasy writer Dianne Lynn Gardner kick starts the third book in her Ian's Realm adventure saga - an interview.

http://madcitywriter.blogspot.com/2013/04/fantasy-writer-dianne-gardner-kicks-off.html


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

This post in my "Learning a language" is up:

http://kialearnsjapanese.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-get-more-passive-knowledge-how.html

The series focuses mainly on Japanese but I also write them with the idea in mind that any of the things I write you could apply to other languages too.

And a quick announcement of my new releases!!

http://bit.ly/Z8suoi


----------



## M T McGuire

My first book has just been awarded the Awesome Indies Seal of Approval... e-book only so far, but I am extremely happy. So you can read my general rantings here http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2013/04/06/awesome-indies-award-seal-of-approval-to-few-are-chosen/.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## hs

I posted about how I'm able to avoid writer's block.
http://hswriting.blogspot.com/2013/04/the-benefits-of-not-writing-often-or.html


----------



## Guest

Posted a bit about what venues indies have regarding getting word out and what has worked for me.
http://orionstears.wordpress.com/2013/04/06/getting-the-word-out-a-look-into-what-im-doing-1/


----------



## MarcyB

Release day for second YA romance short story in a series.

Prom for One

Graduation for Two

http://bit.ly/Z0pP36


----------



## edmjill

With all due respect to all the authors around the world, my latest post looks at bad titles, such as "The Big Book of Lesbian Horse Stories."

http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/04/worst-book-titles-ever.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

A Conversation with Author John Hamilton


----------



## ilamont

Another recipe from the upcoming Chinese Cuisine In 30 Minutes, Red-Braised Pork

*Easy Chinese recipe for Red-Braised Pork (紅燒肉)*

Try the recipe, and let us know what you think (written feedback on any recipe before the book is done will get a free copy - message me or leave a comment on the post with your email address). Thanks!

Ian


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Yum, that last post about Chinese food just made me hungry.

New blog post on Romancing the Novelist. http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Linda Acaster

I'm talking about thanking Newsletter subscribers with an ARC of the opening of the sequel to _Torc of Moonlight_ and an illustrated tour of historic York (UK) that features in the book.

http://lindaacaster.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/sign-up-for-enticing-goodies.html

[and that Chinese dish DOES look good]


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have a round-up of some more reactions to the Hugo and Clarke awards shortlists and also a round-up of interesting non-Hugo links.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Nice post Cora, I usually skip over awards, so I appreciate the summary 

Why Sauron is a better villain than most people give him credit for.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/04/08/classic-characters-sauron/


----------



## Guest

My Top 20 Songs: #9 - 10,000 Days (Tool, 2006)

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/04/shanes-top-20-songs-9-10000-days-tool.html


----------



## nadinucca

Today is day 6 of the Serving Time blog tour, and John Kang interviews Eneld Cross, one of the main characters and a biorobotics engineer for the Mars Soil Restoration Program. The twist: "restoration" here means to return Mars to its former barren state. 

The interview is today, and tomorrow we'll see an Eneld sneak peek!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

A discussion thread in the WC inspired me to gather thoughts about ebooks back matter in a blog post for easy retrieval:

*Organize Your Ebook's Back Matter*
http://nathaliehamidi.com/know-how/self-publishing/organize-your-ebooks-back-matter/


----------



## Judi Coltman

Grandma has a Crush on Steven Tyler
http://www.jcoltman.blogspot.com


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Check out this week's Middle Grade Spotlight on "Galahad Schwartz and the Cockroach Army" by Morgan Nyberg!

http://fegbooks.blogspot.com/p/mg-spotlight.html


----------



## Weirdling

My post on USP in fiction writing, using a Kara Dalkey book as an example.


----------



## mepatterson

I just re-designed and re-launched my entire author website and blog.

http://mepatterson.net

Next step is to actually start getting some new blog _posts_ on there. 

Procrastination, procrastination...


----------



## M T McGuire

I've had a rant http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2013/04/08/treasure-hunting-naval-gazing/ while on the Gumbee Fantasy Writers' Guild blog, the series on poignancy continues with touching moments from Sandra Giles and, tomorrow, from myself. www.gumbeeguild.co.uk

Cheers

MTM


----------



## clgordon

Since it's national poetry month, I posted a poem today: http://clgordonwrites.wordpress.com/2013/04/08/palindromes-a-poem/


----------



## R. Doug

Benson, Arizona; Kartchner Caverns; and a restaurant review (with photos):


----------



## MSCHELL

I posted today, a poem from my book.....

                                      A FRIENEMY 
                                    (can u relate)

A frienemy is someone close in your circle but stabs you in the back with a smile on their face
like having a bad day or getting sprayed with mace
will push the knife deeper just to make sure you feelin it
dont wanna see you happy, your joy tryna steal it
Cant stand to see you have anything not even a man
would steal him to, if she think she can
A frienemy can be a female or male
definately not the one you wanna call, if you need money for bail
So people be careful who you call friend
cause a frienemy will screw you over, again and again.....


----------



## Claudia King

Today I realised I hadn't blogged about anything remotely erotic (other than new releases) on my blog that quite clearly has "Erotica" in the title for over a month.

So I delved into the darker side of sex, discussing a few thoughts on the idea of dark fantasies:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/dark-fantasies.html


----------



## bmcox

I posted a poem on my blog: "eliminating as much as possible the sound of me screaming."


----------



## LGOULD

Noting the recent death of Ruth Ann Steinhagen, an obsessed fan who shot and nearly killed Major League ballplayer Eddie Waitkus in 1949, I posted some thoughts about the dangers of hero worship on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Glad you liked the awards discussion round-up, C.P.D. I've got one more of those round-ups as well as a post on my publisher blog about how everybody seems to ignore the real surprise on this year's SFF awards shortlist, namely that a self-published novelette has been nominated for the Hugo and that another has won the BSFA award.


----------



## Hildred

I've posted a blog post about a crowdfunding project I just started up to get to Japan in October to create a visual guide for my romance series. Really excited about it! I need to get my butt back to that country before I get too homesick for it.


----------



## Grace Elliot

This week's blog post is a game passed onto me by Deborah Swift, author of, The Gilded Lily.
Get to know Hope Tyler a little better...
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/10-questions-hope-tyler-of-hopes.html
Enjoy!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Help me decide what to write next: http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2013/04/10/what-to-write-next/


----------



## lynkay

Indie Reviews behind the scenes and Updates


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

And the blogtour for the last book of the Black Sheep Trilogy has just kicked off.

I'm talking about crossover appeal of the Black Sheep Trilogy as both a YA and a gay book.

Here is the post: http://rjmullen.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/black-sheep-fighting-for-future-book.html

And here is the link to all the other upcoming posts: http://www.5timeschaos.com/node/72


----------



## lewaters

How Self-publishing is Helping Traditionally Published Authors

http://laurenwaters.net/2013/04/10/how-self-publishing-is-helping-traditionally-published-authors/


----------



## Guest

Yes, it's an interview with Rycke Foreman and Maria Olsen re: their new movie SLASH. Seems Jack the Ripper is back and in Whitechapel, New Mexco. Uh-oh!

http://legendofthingsonsticks.wordpress.com/2013/04/01/slash-an-interview-with-rycke-foreman-and-maria-olsen/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Spoilers & Other Crimes


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie




----------



## J Bridger

I wrote a criticism of the poor representation of abuse victims and stalking-as-love in Day's "Bared to You" = http://www.jbridgerwriting.blogspot.com/2013/04/book-criticism-bared-to-you.html


----------



## Lyle S Tanner

I wrote about the first week of publishing and how bad I am at this marketing thing. 
http://lylestanner.com/2013/04/independent-publishing-the-first-week-learning-experience/


----------



## Robena

I posted about a little known documentary film that I watched last week at the Palm Springs Documentary Film Festival: Walking the Camino. It was fabulous and really filled my almost empty creative well. Wish my knees were strong enough to make that ancient pilgrimage myself.  
www.robenagrant.com
(view the trailer)  www.caminodocumentary.org


----------



## Desmond X. Torres

I haven't read the zillion posts here, but I did put a post up on my blog about Annette Funicello and how I chose not to meet her (I was a fan as a kid...)
Here's the link-
http://desmondxtorres.blogspot.ca/

Thanks!
Desmond


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

My latest fraud blog is Stepping Up to Help Victims, at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've been interviewed by KB's own Scott Marlowe and also share some SFF related links at my blog.


----------



## lynkay

A quick reminder about my Interred chat with Michelle Cornwell-Jordan at Indie Reviews behind the scenes


----------



## Janel Gradowski

Another one of my Creativity Vitamins. Silence your inner critic by giving it a mindless task to do.

http://www.janelgradowski.com/2013/04/11/creativity-vitamin-mindless-tasks/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

On my own blog I have a post about Kanji and how to make it less scary: http://kialearnsjapanese.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/scary-kanji-aka-do-i-need-it-and-how-do.html

For the blog tour I'm on a friend's blog talking about a subject that comes very close to my heart, self harming: http://www.blog.boysonthebrink.com/the-rough-side-of-black-sheep-author-kia-zi-shiru-shares-her-battle-with-self-harming.html


----------



## T.K.

A recent post about Chamberton Publishing's new site - Chamberton Books.

I'm excited to spread the word and help readers find our books in a new way.

The blog post is here

http://eveningfades.blogspot.com/2013/04/chamberton-books-has-launched.html

And Chamberton Books.com is here

http://chambertonbooks.com/


----------



## Christopher Hunter

Check out Guest Fiction Stage. 31 authors fearured so far, and if you have a book that would make a great addition, simply send me an email.

www.christopherhunterfiction.com/guest-fiction-stage


----------



## edmjill

Today's post is about words & language http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/04/new-words-nominalizations.html


----------



## M T McGuire

Hello there,

Two things this week. The second in my new blog series Box 010 in which I invite somebody to drop in for a chat and come up with five things they would like to see erased from existence. This week I'm talking to Simon Royle and you can find it here http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2013/04/10/box-010-number-2-simon-royle.

Second thing, the Gumbee Fantasy Writers' Guild finishes its series about moments of poignancy or lurve with mine and you can find that here http://gumbeeguild.co.uk/2013/04/10/gumbee-fantasy-writers-do-emotion-no-6-m-t-mcguire

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Vaalingrade

In a departure from my usual 'everydude analysis of pop culture', I take my fellow nerds to the mat for not giving enough love to five works of genius close to my heart: http://www.descendantsserial.paradoxomni.net/5-works-that-are-shamefully-under-appreciated/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I discuss some of the more famous magic weapons in Fantasy.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/04/12/mjolnir-excalibur-stormbringer-and-sting-the-role-of-the-magic-weapon-in-fantasy/


----------



## nadinucca

Today, cover artist Keith Draws has done a special guest post on my blog showing the step by step process of creating a cover! With images!


----------



## lynkay

Today on my blog! Calling all Book Cover Designers


----------



## R. Doug

Another photo blog, this time showing some of my favorite photographs of Monument Valley (sample below):


----------



## Thomas Watson

http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/

Another Hugo Award review.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Brian Kittrell made his awesome post to this forum into an even more awesome guest post on how not to get scammed as self-publishing author:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2013/04/12/guest-blog-brian-kittrell-dont-go-broke-in-self-publishing-10-ways-to-protect-yourself-in-the-digital-revolution/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

The last few years, technology has advanced an interesting democratization of the arts and entertainment industries. This week, Veronica Mars spells progress for content creators and fans alike...

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2013/04/veronica-mars-spells-progress.html


----------



## seventhspell

I have paranormal romance writer Alexander Anthony on the blog today with her hot new release, Tempted. I can guarantee you will be, drop by to read an excerpt, and find out about Alex [URL=http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot]http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com[/url]


----------



## Cege Smith

My post today was to help my readers understand why I write cliffhangers.

http://www.cegesmith.com/2013/04/13/confessions-of-a-cliffhanger-queen/


----------



## Guest

A post about the unexpectedly early successful transfer of my domain and the availability of my website.
http://orionstears.wordpress.com/2013/04/11/unexpected-presents-website-is-online-again/


----------



## Pamela Davis

Today's blog was about people's capacity to change. http://themindofpam.com


----------



## J Bridger

Today's post was about ableism and misogyny and why author's public comments and persona matter - http://bit.ly/14l0UvT


----------



## KC75

I posted about indie advertising and my bookbub results http://indiereviewtracker.com/return-on-investment/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've got yet another round-up of the latest links in the SFF genre awards debate.


----------



## inspector

I post every Friday. My blog has slowly crawled up to about 8000 humans a month, about a fourth of that from RSS feeds. My daughter said three years ago I would be the world's worst blogger and I haven't proved her wrong because nobody ever comments. Doesn't sell books, either. Zero feedback except from the statistics app. http://ocotilloarts.com/blog Does this count as success?


----------



## Patty Jansen

New novel WOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!

http://pattyjansen.com/2013/04/13/traders-honour/


----------



## Guest

My Top 20 Songs: #8 - Untitled 8 (Sigur Ros, 2002)

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/04/shanes-top-20-songs-8-untitled-8-sigur.html


----------



## J Bridger

http://t.co/2QyTP85ObC = one final look at political correctness, censorship, and the need for author personal responsibility


----------



## sportourer1s

I post to my blog as often as I read other blogs:- once in a very blue moon.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Yet another post about chocolate -- The Chocolate Deficit

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2013/04/the-chocolate-deficit.html


----------



## edmjill

My latest is a post by guest blogger Cathy Ace, who talks about the chicken and the egg... http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/04/guest-blogger-cathy-ace-chicken-and-egg.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

In this post I compare and contrast popular ideas about Roman Gladiators with the Gladiators in my fantasy series...

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/04/15/roman-gladiators-and-bloodlust-a-gladiators-tale/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

My latest fraud blog is Stepping Up to Help Victims, http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## CoraBuhlert

More Hugo and Clarke awards discussion at my blog today, including the question where the line between SF and fantasy lies.


----------



## M T McGuire

The last Gumbee Fantasy Writers' Guild post in the series of scenes dealing with love or poignant moments went up yesterday. A cracker from Jaq D Hawkins here http://gumbeeguild.co.uk/2013/04/14/that-first-moment-wen-you-realise/.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## lynkay

Today, YA author Wendy Sparrow, Frosted, takes over my blog!


----------



## Senseidoji

Several new posts since my last announcement here. Check them out. The most recent deals with my newest book that is free.

http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/2013/04/free.html


----------



## msfowle

Let's talk about AUTHORdB.com >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-L2


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Posted on my blog this weekend. 

http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I've got a linkdump featuring politics in SF, tough women in fiction, pop art plagiarists and some assorted odds and ends.


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - bringing back the mammoth.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/04/16/bringing-back-the-mammoth/


----------



## lynkay

Teaser Tuesday, from my revamped WIP, Just Human, YA Paranormal


----------



## Claudia King

Book reviews are good blogging content, I hear, so today I decided to review one of my old favourites that's packed with sex, action, and adventure in all the right ways!

It's Richard Adams' _Maia_:
http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/book-review-maia.html


----------



## Guest

Book Bloggers: A Silent Lament - A Look Into What I'm Doing (3) You need them, but they don't need you.


----------



## RuthNestvold

A blog post in memorium of Aphra Behn, the first professional woman writer in the English language, who died 324 years ago today:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/04/16/on-the-324th-anniversary-of-aphra-behns-death/

RIP, Aphra.


----------



## edmjill

Today I have guest blogger Autumn Birt, who writes about putting the 'social" back in social media. Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/04/guest-blogger-autumn-birt-putting.html


----------



## Claudia King

Second blog post of the day, but it's a short one! Just a quick announcement of my latest release:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/wild-consequences-published.html


----------



## Grace Elliot

My latest blog post is about legends and superstitions about lilies - and also why cat owners should never have lilies in the house.
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/superstitions-never-bring-lily-indoors.html
G x


----------



## Steve Vernon

Two new blog entries.

The first tells of a fan letter I received from a very young reader.
http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/04/16/my-first-piece-of-fan-mail/

The second is an explanation of what I actually DO when I visit a school.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/04/17/how-a-writer-visits-a-school/


----------



## Guest

My Top 20 Songs: #7 - You're The Voice (John Farnham, 1986)

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/04/shanes-top-20-songs-7-youre-voice-john.html


----------



## J Bridger

kicking off my teen wolf rewatch in order to start recapping the new season when it comes out. However, started with looking at the films so I have a reflection on the 1985 Michael J. Fox film here - http://www.jbridgerwriting.blogspot.com/2013/04/teen-wolf-1985.html


----------



## kellymcclymer

I did an interview with one of my audiobook narrators, Leah Frederick, that may be of interest to anyone who is in the process of finding a narrator for an audiobook. Leah was very insightful, and told me a few things I would not have guessed (one of which means that I'd need a completely soundproof room if I ever wanted to narrate my own audiobooks, because I live near train tracks, and when a truck comes down my street, I hear it).

Leah and I both took a chance, and are doing royalty-share at ACX. What boggles my mind is the thought of being able to have an audiobook, as my traditional publishers were never willing to spring for it.


----------



## edmjill

Today I have guest blogger Julia McDermott, who talks about dialogue. Have a Look:http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/04/guest-blogger-julia-mcdermott-je-ne.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

My latest fraud blog is Food Fraud, Tax Fraud, and Murder, at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## chrisstevenson

Eek! My installment for Guerrilla Warfare For Writers is late!

Lost Your Mojo?

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Nothing earthshattering today, just a few photos of spring flowers from our garden.


----------



## stacyjuba

The Marlowe Girls Tour - Top 10 Siblings from Books, Movies and Film http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/04/16/the-marlowe-girls-tour-top-ten-siblings-from-books-tv-and-film/

Learn About Audiobook Production With These 6 Narrator Interviews http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/04/15/learn-all-about-audiobook-production-with-these-6-narrator-interviews/

Bloggers Wanted to Spread the Word About Book Lovers Buffet 99 Cent Group Sale - Share and Get Entered for Gift Cards - http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/04/13/bloggers-wanted-to-spread-word-about-book-lovers-buffet-and-a-special-thank-you/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Blogging my latest release with a 1K word excerpt. _April Showers_, Book 4 in the_Twelve Months of Romance_ series.

http://www.jobreepublishing.com/wordpress/


----------



## Guest

Just posted a note to inform my readers that two illustrated starship entries have been added to the CODEX.
http://orionstears.wordpress.com/2013/04/18/website-updated/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announce a new release today.


----------



## R. Doug

Demolition of a Historic Landmark:


----------



## R. Doug

Tombstone Arizona:


----------



## Cliff Ball

I'm part of a Blog Hop from April 19-22, and you can get free stuff, free ebooks, or ebooks for $.99 each. We had to blog about the end of the Earth or a TV series/movie related to that. I blogged about NBC's _Revolution_ TV series http://wp.me/p3cVk9-FL


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

My latest blog post is about my upcoming novel!

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2013/04/garden-of-dust-and-thorns.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Distinguishing magic and technology...

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/04/19/mystical-hyperdrives-technology-magic-and-causality/


----------



## nadinucca

Got Inspiration?

If you ever find yourself in a creativity fix, here are some links that might help get those ideas flowing again!


----------



## tsharp

I had an idea for a novel, and then I urged people to steal the idea - http://tssharp.wordpress.com/2013/04/09/feel-free-to-steal-my-idea/


----------



## John A. A. Logan

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/the-next-big-thing-agency-woman-by-john.html

The Next Big Thing: Agency Woman


----------



## Mark Feggeler

A brief discussion about natural peanut butter.

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2013/04/honey-roasted-heaven.html


----------



## Weirdling

"Happy Stone" is out, and the interview with the cover artist, Cheryl Casey Ramirez, is up on my blog here: http://shades-of-weird.blogspot.com/2013/04/happy-stone-cover-artist-interview.html

Jodi


----------



## Guest

A tiny first look at *The Tears of Orion, Book 2*.
http://orionstears.wordpress.com/2013/04/19/the-tears-of-orion-book-2/


----------



## Joseph Rhea

Short blog today of why I'm writing a smallish novella (series of them actually) after writing a big fat novel.
Plus I added a link to a post discussing the history and importance of the novella.

http://josephrhea.blogspot.com/


----------



## JETaylor

Character interview along with a chance to win a $50 amazon gift card.

http://bittenbybooks.com/63974/author-j-e-taylor-character-interview-and-50-00-amazon-gift-card-contest-live-here-2/


----------



## edmjill

Guest blogger Amy Webb talks about inspiration: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/04/guest-blogger-amy-webb-talks-about.html


----------



## R. Doug

Fun Photo Friday again, and here's a sample or two:


----------



## balaspa

Yeah, my book is going to be featured at an artist's table at the Chicago Comic and Entertainment Expo. Stephen Bryant did the cover for VICIOUS and if people stop by and purchase an 11x17 you could end up with a free Kindle edition.

http://bryanwalaspa.com/2013/04/19/get-a-copy-of-vicious-at-the-c2e2/


----------



## Lyle S Tanner

I participated in a blog hop.

http://lylestanner.com/2013/04/blog-hop-the-next-big-thing/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blog about a nice surprise I found in my mailbox today and share some interesting links. What is more, I was also interviewed by KB's own Sam Campbell and Ben Dixon at their blog.


----------



## Adam Poe

Finally made a new post...been way to busy with work and getting book#4 out to do one earlier in the month!

http://authoradampoe.blogspot.com/2013/04/hey-i-wrote-that-sort-of.html


----------



## Guest

My Top 20 Songs: #6 - Take (John Butler Trio, 2001)

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/04/shanes-top-20-songs-6-take-john-butler.html


----------



## Mel Comley

My latest blogpost to what I woke up to this morning. 

http://melcomley.blogspot.fr/2013/04/my-week-in-nutshell.html


----------



## kathrynoh

I blogged about a very weird conversation I overhead on the bus! http://kathrynohalloran.blogspot.com.au/2013/04/this-is-weird-right-overheard.html


----------



## msfowle

My Crappy Poetry: Entry #24 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Lc


----------



## lynkay

Review of Silver Moon Complete Saga by Rebecca A. Rogers


----------



## edmjill

My latest post is on recent reads - all of which make me think & in one way or another, each informs my writing. http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/04/recent-reads-mags.html


----------



## scottmarlowe

Cover reveal for the second edition of The Hall of the Wood:

http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/Cover-Reveal-The-Hall-of-the-Wood-2nd-Edition.aspx


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about yesterday's events here in Boston: Monsters Among Us


----------



## David Clarkson

Today I posted about finding inspiration in bad times. Somebody tried to mug me and now it is the basis of a scene in my book. A negative memory made into a positive one!
http://www.davidclarksonwriter.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## Nova_Implosion

http://thejayteam.wordpress.com/2013/04/19/new-short-story-emily-smiles-for-april/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I loved Boston the very first time I stepped foot in the Old Town. I'm not sure I can live there, especially in winter, but it is one of those cities I wouldn't mind returning to over and over again. This week has done nothing more than make me yearn for Boston and walking its pretty streets. I blogged it here:

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2013/04/boston-as-quiet-strength.html


----------



## J Bridger

As part of my teen wolf rewatch, I reviewed the 1987 sequel - http://www.jbridgerwriting.blogspot.com/2013/04/teen-wolf-too.html


----------



## Wo3lf

Today's post is about a few things that are all the same and yet different. I wrote about Robert E. Howard, Conan, Frazetta and Brom. http://woelfdietrich.com/2013/04/21/that-which-takes-my-imagination-for-a-stroll/


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Sneak Peek Sunday on my blog. http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Guest

The Codex: More Text, Fewer Pictures? - A Look Into What I'm Doing (4)
http://orionstears.wordpress.com/2013/04/21/the-codex-more-text-fewer-pictures-a-look-into-what-im-doing-3/
Practice piece by Shliurpalas. All rights belong to the creator of the piece.


----------



## Shaun Dowdall

I'm addicted to my blog! Can't get enough of it.


----------



## G_Bingley

I just posted about my new BDSM story on wattpad and there's a bonus story with no verbs on the blog itself.

Note the pics on this site are probably safe for work BUT the word erotica is in the url. It's a blog for mature readers. Or at least people over 18. (If maturity was required I wouldn't be able to read it!)

http://www.steelcityerotica.com/1/post/2013/04/free-story-on-wattpad-and-bonus-verbless-one-here-by-georgeanna-bingley.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Watching TV *is* research. I swear!

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2013/04/watching-nasa-tv-is-research.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted about my impressions of the 2011 _Thor_ movie, which I watched for the first time this Saturday.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I post about how fantasy elements might change classical age warfare.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/04/22/battle-tactics-classical-warfare-and-how-magic-might-change-it/


----------



## edmjill

My latest blog post is about my upcoming book promotion for BLOOD & GROOM http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/04/free-on-kindle-blood-and-groom-april-24.html


----------



## Senseidoji

Check out my recent posts.

http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/


----------



## Claudia King

I did a craft blog about the rules of writing today, and it turned out to be way larger of a topic than I could cover, even with my concise little posts. So here's a few thoughts on the "rules" of writing, soon to be getting a sequel post!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/the-rules-of-writing.html


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

Don't sell you babies on Facebook: http://sunhimistwalker.com/2013/04/23/dont-sell-your-babies-on-facebook/


----------



## msfowle

Parenting, Cover Art, and (a little bit about) My WIP >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Li


----------



## clgordon

Posted another poem 'cuz it's still national poetry month! Poem is titled "White Noise": http://clgordonwrites.wordpress.com/2013/04/23/white-noise-a-poem/


----------



## Grace Elliot

How aware are you of Saint's days? 
As it was Saint George's day yesterday (23 April) here is some George related trivia?
Where did the legend of dragon slaying come from?
Who was George?
Why was he famous? 
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/yesterday-was-st-georges-day.html


----------



## Guest

My Top 20 Songs: #5 - FIRST LIGHT (Ancestors, 2012)

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/04/shanes-top-20-songs-5-first-light.html


----------



## ellendominick

A review of _Mittens_ by Phoenix Baker

http://ellen-dominick.squarespace.com/blog/2013/4/24/erotica-book-review-mittens-by-phoenix-baker


----------



## Judi Coltman

My husband threw me under the bus and rubbed salt in the wound 30+ years later.
http://www.jcoltman.blogspot.com


----------



## stacyjuba

I posted two reviews of children's picture books and interviews with the authors:

Pandora's Box - http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/04/22/pandoras-box-greek-mythology-kidlit-book-by-julia-dweck-juleloves2write/
Fooling Ewe - http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/04/24/new-fooling-ewe-childrens-book-encourages-being-different-being-ewe-kidlit/


----------



## Adam Poe

I blogged about my wife's first book signing. My take on the event from an 'outsider'. I was shocked by what many of the self-published authors there were saying.

http://authoradampoe.blogspot.com/2013/04/the-signing.html


----------



## Shalini Boland

I posted a competition to win a 10,000 word edit 

http://someonewotwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/win-free-edit-worth-6040.html


----------



## sarahdalton

Release date for my next novella - The Fractured: Maggie

http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/?p=212


----------



## Tony Rabig

Yep. Just last night, with a short post in praise of Open Road Media, an ebook publisher that's been bringing out a LOT of terrific backlist titles. Find it at:

http://tonyrabig.blogspot.com/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone, this week's blog posts are "Arthur Ellis Award Nominees Announced" on my shared blog at http://writetype.blogspot.com

My fraud blog post is "Corporate Fraud More Widespread Than You Think" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## TRGoodman

I posted a flash fiction piece.

Would you help a damsel in distress, even if you knew it would draw the wrath of a murderous nomadic warrior? Find out here:

http://www.trgoodman.net/2013/04/flash-fiction-no-good-deed-goes-unpunished/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have a short post about finding _Dead Ever After_, the final book in Charlaine Harris' Sookie Stackhouse series, on the shelves of my local bookstore two weeks before the official release date. Don't worry, there are no spoilers.


----------



## Davidmurphy

Not in over a week. Plus I'm too lazy to create a new site so I've been posting book stuff on an abstract basketball blog. Fame and fortune's right up around the bend. http://searchingforslava.blogspot.com/2013/04/free-falling.html


----------



## msfowle

I really love price matching policies! -> http://wp.me/p2k90c-LE


----------



## jaim101

Evening all,

My occasional series about my brushes with writing success continues with my latest blog post which you can read here:

http://the24hourjazzcafe.blogspot.co.uk/

I've already covered how I got an agent, now the rejections are coming in. It's 2001 and I still think I'm the next big thing. If you like the blog, follow it. You can also read extracts of my new The Trust by clicking the tab at the top of the blog home page.

In other news, we received pictures of the new born Pointer puppies yesterday. All utterly perfect and hopefully soon one of them will be living with us.


----------



## Guest

KDP Free Promotion: Word of Warning!

http://wynwoodpublishing.wordpress.com/2013/04/25/kdp-free-promotion-word-of-warning/


----------



## J Dean

Introduced another new creature in my books, and am encouraging artwork depicting my monsters to be shared!  http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2013/04/25/from-the-vein-compendium-the-bounders-and-yes-you-may-try-to-create-one/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I share photos of wood anemones at a local park as well as a bit about the history of the park.


----------



## chrisstevenson

New Blog Post up at Guerrilla Warfare for Writers:

*Do You Need an Agent to Get Published?*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Robena

New post announcing the third book in Desert Heat series. It is now in KDP Select.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

The news coverage about certain aspects of the bombing got me thinking... about Grimdark fantasy...

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/04/26/the-cable-news-manufactured-heroism-torture-and-the-importance-of-grimdark/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

New blog post: Changes changes changes and announcements

http://bit.ly/ZM6lzC


----------



## KGorman

I made a post on Easter Dragon Mythology today.


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie

#DS91sttime continues with my review of "Past Tense", Parts 1 and 2.


----------



## jemima_pett

I've been a bit quiet this month because I've been doing the A to Z blog challenge, posting through the alphabet on every day except Sundays. So I'm sure you'll forgive me for not telling you every day!

The highlights? 

Six new short stories from the Princelings world, covering backstory for existing characters, back story for new characters, and filling in new developments in their world (including murder and new inventions!)
Five book reviews - of Diary of a Penguin-napper; Island of the Blue Dolphins; The Ninja Librarian, Quicksand (Dakotaroo #1) and Wrinkle in Time
Three guest posts from my writing buddies
Lots of short stories and flash fiction from my writing group
I hope you enjoy them at http://jemimapett.com


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I have a linkdump about women in SFF, new entries into the debate about grimdark fantasy and two unsung heroes of German literature among other things.


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/

New post on my Friday feature, 'Romancing the Novelist'.


----------



## Guest

Website Update (2)
I've uploaded a huge map of the novel's universe and added the first entry to the Character section of my "Codex".


----------



## Carol Ervin

I reduced my ebooks to 99 CENTS for the summer--See the blog:
http://carolervin.com/2013/04/25/summer-sale/


----------



## Shane Murray

I posted about the release of my first novel.

Happy times


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Just a quick post today, about a flash fiction piece I wrote this morning, essentially for my son. I don't normally write flash fiction, but this piece was written for a specific purpose.

You can read more on my blog post about *Kallmarn's Quest*.


----------



## JB Rowley

My first blog post for 2013! Tis mostly about the writing of _Mother of Ten_, the sequel to _Whisper My Secret_.

*What lies behind the title (Mother of Ten)?* The title was inspired by a reader of_ Whisper My Secret_ who was one of those that generously took the time to email me and share her thoughts after reading the book. When she mentioned she was a mother of ten, I thought, "Mother of ten, same as my mum." That was when I first considered calling the book _Mother of Ten_. I realised it neatly fulfilled my wish to have a title that was somehow inclusive of all of Myrtle's children. It works on another level as well because that was Myrtle's secret: the fact that she was a mother of ten. I also like the way the titles can be linked by two simple words to form a sentence: Whisper My Secret: I'm a Mother of Ten. I love playing with words so that aspect of the title kinda tickles my fancy.

Full blog post here: http://jbthewriter.wordpress.com/


----------



## seventhspell

My blog guest this weekend is YA writer H. S. Stone with his science fiction books, drop by http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com
Magic Touch blog hop runs for the next two days on my other blog, enter the draw to win prizes. http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.co.uk/p/magic-touch-blog-hop.html


----------



## CheriLeigh

We try to post three times per week, but there are two of us and that makes it easier. My last post was Wednesday and I wrote about what I look for in a book.
http://thebrassragcnr.wordpress.com/


----------



## Gabriela Popa

The talented fiverr artist * janielescueta * was mentioned in the café before, but just wanted to say that I used her work for my short collection of fiction _Dragonfly_ and loved it. http://therighttopublish.blogspot.com/2013/04/an-artist-to-watch.html


----------



## Shalini Boland

*Cake Nazi *(a true story) - when all you want is tea and cakes.

http://someonewotwrites.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/cake-nazi-true-story.html


----------



## William Meikle

Latest News - new paperback of THE AMULET, new story sales and more...
https://www.facebook.com/williammeikle?sk=app_195646697137509


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Today I write a bit about some of my favourite classic fantasy characters: Fafhrd and the Grey Mouser, and why I think they are important.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/04/29/classic-characters-fafhrd-and-the-grey-mouser/


----------



## Guest

My Top 20 Songs: #4 - VOYAGE 34 PHASE II (Porcupine Tree, 1992)

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/04/shanes-top-20-songs-4-voyage-34-phase.html


----------



## Judi Coltman

Ain't Life Grand? http://www.jcoltman.blogspot.com


----------



## msfowle

My Crappy Poetry: Entry #25 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-LM


----------



## TWErvin2

Art Affair on the Square  (Urbana, Ohio) on July 20, 2013.


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Sneak peek Sunday is fun. How many of you do a blog hop or a tweet event?? Do they bring traffic to your blog?

http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/


----------



## deanfromaustralia

New feature has gone live at my official website. Meet Queensland author and Starlight Author's Aid ambassador Tania Elizabeth, whose debut novel "The Tier Of Eternal Grace" is redefining the fantasy genre in new and exciting ways.

http://www.deanfromaustralia.com/2013/04/the-view-from-tier-conversations-with.html


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

[The Truth Behind the Fiction] Psychiatric Wards
http://irmageddon.com/inspiration/the-truth-behind-the-fiction-psychiatric-wards/

A blog post inspired by some reviews I had who noted that the depiction of the psychiatric hospital in my book is not realistic.


----------



## Senseidoji

My recent post is about my experience with one of the worst publishers in operation today. Please read it and learn from my mistakes.

http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/


----------



## edmjill

Guest Blogger: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/05/guest-blogger-jonathon-fletcher-night.html


----------



## Claudia King

I bloggled today about how desperately taxing it is to write about steamy sex all the time for a living. Woe is me~

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/writing-sex-scenes-is-hard.html


----------



## Alexroddie

In light of the recent punch-up on Everest, my latest blog post offers a historical perspective on the ugly side to climbing and mountaineering culture:
http://www.alexroddie.com/2013/04/the-ugly-side-of-climbing-and.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

My two blog posts this week are "Fraudulent Tax Returns Targeting Seniors" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

My shared writing blog entry is "When is a Book Not a Book?" at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I talk about what seems to have been popular and what I'm planning on doing during May. http://kialearnsjapanese.blogspot.com/2013/05/1st-of-may-update.html


----------



## J Dean

I did something different: I posted a theological paper relating to a popular speaker in the Nazarene denomination and compared what he was putting out there with the Bible and historic Christianity: http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2013/04/30/and-now-for-something-completely-different/


----------



## David Clarkson

My latest post came about when I completely misunderstood a question about grammar. It got me thinking about how much technical knowledge a writer really needs.
http://davidclarksonwriter.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/who-gives-about-oxford-comma.html


----------



## Eric Timar

Puzzle: What do these words have in common: Mate, peck, big, bot . . . let's see if years of daydreaming in school and meetings can pay off with a popular blog post. And/or if some smartypants will know it right off.


[URL=https://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/]https://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/
[/url]


----------



## edmjill

Interview with "Deceit" author WC Hewitt http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/05/interview-with-wc-hewitt-author-of.html


----------



## msfowle

It's Time To Get Girly! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-LR


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I've been really negligent about posting here lately. This is the latest: Cliffhangers: Love Em or Hate Em?


----------



## Guest

The Dreaded, Inevitable One-Star Review&#8230;.
http://wynwoodpublishing.wordpress.com/2013/04/30/the-dreaded-inevitable-one-star-review/

By the way, if anyone wants to get their book posted on our blog (for free), just pm me, we're always looking for new books to review and promote!


----------



## julidrevezzo

I posted a few things recently. A movie review, http://wp.me/p2NsIj-Q8 , a post on a book I'd read recently: http://wp.me/p2NsIj-LN
and a post on Beltaine in my neck of the woods: http://wp.me/p2NsIj-QL if you'd like to take a peek.


----------



## Senseidoji

Posted a lighter, happier toned article this time. Check it out, comment, share, enjoy. 
http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/


----------



## pjmorse

Since I write about rock 'n' rollers, I had to comment on the latest flood of Amanda Palmer news: https://pjmorsebooks.wordpress.com/2013/04/29/amanda-palmer-yay-or-nay/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Some thoughts on gender roles in Fantasy Fiction, nothing too heavy.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/05/03/consent-tradition-gay-marriage-and-female-characters-in-medieval-fantasy-settings/


----------



## Mark Philipson

I posted the first chapter in the novel 'Outlaw Poet'

http://indyamp.wordpress.com/2013/04/04/the-outlaw-poet-chapter-1/


----------



## ilamont

Formatting issue in Scrivener, addressed on the _In 30 Minutes_ blog:

*How to preserve blockquote formatting in Scrivener .mobi and .epub exports*


----------



## Not Here Anymore

I posted about a research trip to Paris. Oh, the food! http://sararosett.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kristy Tate

Today on my Friday Writer's Forum I'm talking about that all important first glance. Please visit and share a few lines where your hero and heroine first lay eyes on each other, the title of your book and your name. (Just in case we're so intrigued that we want to rush out and buy it.) kristystories.blogspot.com
Thanks


----------



## edmjill

Guest Blogger: Author Roger Grubbs http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/05/guest-blogger-roger-grubbs-on-indie.html


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hello, fellow authors,

(That is just fun to say.) I started an author's blog a short while back and it has been enjoyable to write about my life and to tie different angles of that to my upcoming book.

The latest post: "Healers"

http://harveychute.blogspot.com


----------



## Mel Comley

Go you, Harvey!

I'm interviewing the wonderful romance writer Lyn Horner on my romance blog today. http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.fr/p/interviews-with-other-romance-writers_9.html


----------



## sportourer1s

I have never followed a blog in my life so would never presume to expect anyone to follow mine so I do not bother


----------



## jacklusted

Why I Have Word Count Goals


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I made a quick post about Black Sheep 1 now being free: http://bit.ly/16DjTSj

I also did a post on my Japanese blog on how to use flashcard program Anki to study Japanese: http://kialearnsjapanese.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/anki-how-to-set-it-up-to-learn-japanese.html


----------



## nadinucca

Well, I did it! I accomplished one of my life goals: to publish a novel.

My debut novel Serving Time has finally been released! It was critiqued on Critique Circle, in the science fiction queue! Check out the photos of the paperback edition in the link! Poor Flying Spaghetti Monster was so excited he had to be in every picture!


----------



## seventhspell

Busy week on the blog http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com with romance author Elodie Parkes running a great giveaway to launch her new book and Caroline F Levy dropping by with her vampire from her new release. Drop by still great prizes to be won.
On http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com I have guest YA fantasy author J Bridger with her novel Shifted Perspective. Read her interview.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I offer an appreciation of a film I like a lot, the 1964 adaption of Edgar Wallace's thriller _The Ringer_.


----------



## Patty Jansen

A few days ago, I broke the internet when I posted about how a publisher told me bluntly that they don't want hard science fiction written by women:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2013/05/01/there-are-girl-cooties-on-my-space-ship-on-women-writing-hard-sf/


----------



## edmjill

Today I am happy to have guest blogger Valerie Clarizio http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/05/guest-blogger-valerie-clarizio-on-why.html


----------



## R. Doug

Been out of the country for the past couple of weeks, but still blogged thrice weekly so bear with me whilst I get caught up here.

A Very Famous Estate Called . . . :


----------



## R. Doug

The Estate of Ian Fleming: GoldenEye:


----------



## R. Doug

The "C" of the ABC Islands - Curaçao:


----------



## R. Doug

Curaçao Continued:


----------



## R. Doug

And, finally, "A" is for Aruba:


----------



## Dakota Franklin

R. Doug said:


> Been out of the country for the past couple of weeks, but still blogged thrice weekly so bear with me whilst I get caught up here.
> 
> A Very Famous Estate Called . . . :


Thanks for sharing your superb nostalgia trip, Doug.


----------



## R. Doug

You're very welcome, Dakota.  Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Susanne O

My new post about self publishing (a celebration)

http://susannefromsweden.wordpress.com/2013/05/05/why-self-publishing-is-perfect-for-me/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about a fascinating discovery I made while doing research for my current WIP: The Lady in Black: A Boston Harbor Ghost Story


----------



## stacyjuba

I just posted about 2 exciting events on my blog.

Buy 1 Beach Read for 99 cents, get 10 Free
http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/05/04/get-1-beach-read-for-99-get-10-more-ebooks-in-popular-genres-beachreadsos-books/

Books4RealityTV Fans - Discover 15 novels revolving around reality TV or television themes 
http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/05/03/enjoy-books-and-realitytv-dont-miss-this-list-of-tv-themed-novels-books4realitytvfans/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've got another photo post with pretty springtime photos today.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

In right after Cora! Woohoo.

This week I tackle how Fantasy Elements can change Medieval warfare.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/05/06/battle-tactics-how-fantasy-elements-can-change-medieval-warfare/


----------



## Guest

My Top 20 Songs: #3 - LIVIN' ON A PRAYER (Bon Jovi, 1986)

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/05/shanes-top-20-songs-3-livin-on-prayer.html


----------



## MarcyB

Middle Grade Monday: Kindle for Kids http://bit.ly/ZAz8UJ


----------



## Kenton Crowther

On Friday I posted a thing about old 'Greystoke Grammar' and the Common Room of yesteryear. The rich stench of those years, I hope I put it across:

http://www.kentoncrowther.com/blog-crowthers-columns.html


----------



## edmjill

Today, I offer an interview with mystery author Liz Bugg, whose new book is YELLOW VENGEANCE http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/05/interview-with-mystery-novelist-liz.html


----------



## David Clarkson

Recently I have been taking little events from my life and turning them into mini parables on how to improve our writing. My latest was inspired by a trip to the shops with my soon to be missus.
http://davidclarksonwriter.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/too-big-or-too-small.html
I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Janel Gradowski

I posted another Creativity Vitamin today...Exercise. There are even links to some great routines if you like your exercise in short bursts.

http://www.janelgradowski.com/2013/05/06/creativity-vitamin-exercise/


----------



## Claudia King

A quick post announcing my latest release and commenting on my future schedule, because I like to pretend I have a fanbase who're totally interested in that!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/wild-changes-published.html


----------



## lynkay

Guest post by British Author, David Clarkson Author of The Outback


----------



## 13500

I'm starting fresh. New second editions. New FB page. Stop by and enter a giveaway to celebrate my fresh start and the chance to win amazon gift cards and copies of my contemporary fiction novels.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2013/05/new-fb-page-new-editions-new-everything.html


----------



## Andrew Ashling

*Beware the Predatory Penguin: A Warning to New Authors Who Want to Be Published*


----------



## msfowle

Author Feature: Doug Sutherland >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-LY


----------



## clgordon

My latest blog includes some thoughts on story writing and song writing: http://clgordonwrites.wordpress.com/2013/05/03/story-writing-and-song-writing-the-3-act-structure-in-three-minutes/


----------



## John H. Carroll

I've done a review of the excellent Nadir's Zenith comic books. It's a fantastic sci-fi series. I highly recommend it. 

http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2013/05/comic-review-nadirs-zenith.html


----------



## edmjill

Brief notes on some good books I've read recently. http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/05/recent-reads-born-cola-days.html


----------



## Senseidoji

Check out this post about my art. Would love to entertain more followers, come on by and check me out.

http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/


----------



## Sharon Cummin

I posted about my new story "Sex and a Bachelor Party" being published. 
http://sharoncummin.blogspot.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's blog on the island of Saint Martin:


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

Evil Thrives When We Choose To Ignore It 
http://sunhimistwalker.com/2013/05/07/evil-thrives-when-we-choose-to-ignore-it/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've got a bunch of interesting links today, including some I found right here.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Fate, Hope and Charity: A blog post inspired by the tokens mothers left with their babies at the Foundling Hospital.

http://bit.ly/11hHoQ9

Heart rending stuff.


----------



## Guest

A new piece of art: The Antares red supergiant.

http://orionstears.wordpress.com/2013/05/08/antares/


----------



## edmjill

A mystery author needs to REALLY know who the victim is: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/05/whos-victim.html


----------



## nadinucca

To celebrate the release of my debut novel last week, I'm hosting my very first giveaway on Goodreads. Sign up for a chance to win a signed copy of "Serving Time"!


----------



## StephenLivingston

New post today about my KDP free promo for "The Tell-Tale Trunk" at http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com


----------



## KBoards Admin

"Under the Stars"... reminiscences from growing up in a small town:

http://harveychute.blogspot.com


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

A post on my Japanese blog that has been long overdue: Why I refuse to dumb it down to people and write romaji all over my pretty Japanese words:

http://kialearnsjapanese.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/romaji-and-why-i-dont-use-it-in-my-blog.html


----------



## msfowle

Editing and Art >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Md


----------



## Trevor Mcinsley

I spent so long in photoshop just for this...

www.mcinsley.com/top-5-weirdest-looking-countries


----------



## NRWick

Hi everyone!

I guest posted about using premade book covers over at CJ Listro's Sarcasm and Lemons.

If you are a premade hoarder or obsessor like me, you should check it out!


----------



## T.K.

Hi everyone!

I wrote a new post introducing The Book Review Club at Chamberton Books.com

http://eveningfades.blogspot.com/2013/05/chamberton-books-is-looking-for-book.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

My fraud blog entry for this week is "Desperate People, Desperate Crimes", http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and my shared writing blog entry, posted on Sun., is "Is DRM Hurting Ebook Sales?"

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## edmjill

Guest blogger Alexis Lantgen on nearing the end... http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/05/nearing-enf-with-alexis-lantgen.html


----------



## M T McGuire

Two new posts today:

On my own blog, A.F.E. Smith, speculative fiction writer and blogger joins me to take part in Box 010. Who - or what - would you put into Box 010? This week, A.F.E. Smith, speculative fiction writer and blogger, tries to persuade you to vote her five pet hates out of existence. To read more, click here http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2013/05/09/box-010-number-4-a-f-e-smith/.

On the Gumbee Fantasy Writers' Guild blog we have the final post in the series on characters interacting with their surroundings from David Staniforth. You can see that here. http://gumbeeguild.co.uk/author/dswrites/.

If you read them, I hope you enjoy them.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Guest

My Top 20 Songs: #2 - 1979 (The Smashing Pumpkins, 1995)

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/05/shanes-top-20-songs-2-1979-smashing.html


----------



## DJ Edwardson

Greetings. Here's the latest update from my web site, "In Defense of Tears". Just some musings on why its so nice when a story moves you to the point of tears, whether from joy or sorrow.

http://www.djedwardson.com/in-defense-of-tears/


----------



## R. Doug

Thomas - The Saint of Shopping:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I share some photos of a day trip to Cuxhaven and the Elbe marshlands in North Germany. Among other things, I have photos of a very steampunky transporter bridge and the two worst German town names ever.


----------



## Thomas Watson

Dancing on Graves Too Soon

http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/


----------



## Guest

Flurry of posts recently with guest posts from some of the nominees for the eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards, book reviews, and writing advice: www.bardsandsages.com/**********


----------



## lynkay

Fat Friday: Insanity, week one


----------



## 13500

What Mother's Day means to me. 
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2013/05/the-perfect-mothers-day-present.html


----------



## Lizbooks

My very first blog post, on the need for more body positive romances: Abercrombie, Mike Jeffries, erotic romance and the body positive.


----------



## sdskye

I've been listing out some of my all time favorite advice from various sources on my blog.

My last blog came from one of my own epiphanies. You can check on the most frequently visited blogs on the left to see the others.

http://www.authorsdskye.com/2013/04/best-writing-advice-6-our-of-order.html


----------



## R. Doug

From Fun Photo Friday:


----------



## J.L. McPherson

I finally gave in to the pressure and started a blog. I have written a few articles for it. Check it out if'n you please. Thanks.

http://www.jasonlmcpherson.com/


----------



## MGalloway

I posted a brief commentary about the perils of 3-D printing.


----------



## ilamont

Ebook release: *A guide for people who don't get LinkedIn*


----------



## Vaalingrade

Villainous Breeds 3: Motivations Part 2. In which I discuss villain motivations and new ways to use them.

http://www.descendantsserial.paradoxomni.net/villainous-breeds-3-motivations-and-agendas-part-2/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I announce my latest release, _The Dark Lily_, a spy novelette set in the 1960s.


----------



## edmjill

Guest blogger Anne-Marie Klein talks about setting and inspiration (and The Who!): http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/05/guest-blogger-anne-marie-klein-and.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

At my publisher blog, I have a short post up about hitting a bestseller list at Amazon DE with a German language book and landing right above an anthology with a very rude title, which led to some musings whether the Amazon bots speak languages other than English.


----------



## J Dean

On Writing: The Value of a great imagination (hint: it's not just about writing itself): http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2013/05/12/on-writing-the-value-of-a-great-imagination/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

On my personal blog, I have a round-up of the latest contributions to the current women in SFF debate.


----------



## Guest

Extraterrestrial Life, And Us - and the Killing Star

Not so cheery thoughs by Chuck and me about the probability of intelligent alien life.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

New post to the blog about my wife's handwriting and our inability to decipher it.

"A, E, I, O, U and Sometimes 5"

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2013/05/a-e-i-o-u-and-sometimes-5.html


----------



## M T McGuire

The first post in the new Gumbee Fantasy Writers' Guild series on Peril and Tension is up. A cracker today from Marcus Pailing.
http://gumbeeguild.co.uk/2013/05/12/gumbee-fantasy-writers-do-peril-and-tension-number-1-marcus-pailing/

Cheers

MTM


----------



## daringnovelist

Sunday Update: my new experiment in mercenary writing, and some story notes from the current serial on exposition.

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2013/05/update-reboot-experiment-and-story-notes.html

Camille


----------



## LGOULD

I posted some thoughts about my attempts as a mainstream novelist to appreciate the ever-popular fantasy genre on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I share a bunch of interesting links today on writing, linguistics and the current debates in the SFF genre.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Adding fantasy elements to warfare in the age of reason. All this and I still have revisions to finish...

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/05/13/battle-tactics-how-fantasy-elements-can-change-warfare-in-the-age-of-reason/


----------



## Guest

The Odd Apparent Limits of Standard Wisdom - A Look Into What I'm Doing (5)

in which I ask myself the question why two books in the same genre sold at the same price and published in the same time frame have such wildly divergent sales.

http://orionstears.wordpress.com/2013/05/13/229/


----------



## Millard

The Game is Rigged -- Why I'm done with 'Indie' Publishing.

http://franticplanet.wordpress.com/2013/05/09/the-game-is-rigged/


----------



## edmjill

Today I have guest blogger Elizabeth (Beth) Blake, and she talks about writing fiction VS. writing nonfiction. Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/05/guest-blogger-elizabeth-beth-blake-on.html


----------



## Claudia King

Today I returned to add a few more thoughts to my previous blog topic on The Rules of Writing, only to inadvertently reveal how I'm a horrible sellout hack fraud in the process:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/the-rules-of-writing-part-2.html


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Joining the sneak peek sunday snippets.

http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Yesterday I finished the 1st draft of the 3rd book in my Crazy Old Lady series. I posted a sample today: A Sample from "The Crazy Old Lady Unleashed"


----------



## Anjasa

I interviewed LooseID Author M.C. Hana about her m/m scifi books. I love talking taboo themes with authors!

This is part of the Absolutely Erotic Blog Hop, so commenting enters you in for some awesome prizes, too


----------



## Sophrosyne

I just started a new blog yesterday and it's already got six posts on it. I need to stop blogging and get back to writing!

http://yearoftheindie.blogspot.com/

2013 (6)

▼ May (6)
Cover Designers -- their importance, cost and wher...
Who Am I And Why Am I Giving You Advice?
Overcoming Writer's Block
Writing / Publishing Blogs All Indies Should Know ...
What's in a Name?
Indies Who Are Making A Living


----------



## R. Doug

A visit to the impromptu memorial for the Boston Marathon victims, Boston Strong:

Sample shots:


----------



## Wo3lf

Received my regular email newsletter from Brain Pickings and found a lovely article on Raymond Chandler. I reblogged it with a few comments about my own experience with his and Robert B. Parker's writing. It's funny though, I write dark fantasy and this is hardboiled detective noir. I love a variety of authors across many genres and don't believe one should read only one genre.

http://woelfdietrich.com/2013/05/13/raymond-chandler-on-writing-brain-pickings/


----------



## Mark Feggeler

A new post, this one about the first reviews that have come in for "The Psi Squad."

"Critical Reaction" -- http://fegbooks.blogspot.com/2013/05/critical-reaction.html


----------



## Alexroddie

Avalanche by moonlight in Glencoe
http://www.alexroddie.com/2013/05/avalanche-by-moonlight.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I have a guest blogger today + a giveaway: Guest Blog: Lorna Foreman, author of "Wheat Watchers"


----------



## nadinucca

I've been featured!


----------



## Claudia King

This evening Amazon went ahead and price matched my first paranormal eRom title! Free erotica for everyone!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/free-paranormal-erotica.html


----------



## Tony Rabig

Today -- just a few comments on the big sf anthologies (not year's best collections), like Damon Knight's _A Science Fiction Argosy_ or Anthony Boucher's two-volume _A Treasury of Great Science Fiction_, that seemed so plentiful years ago but just a tad scarce these days. Also an announcement about some of the short story collections from Open Road that are bargain-priced this month (Theodore Sturgeon's _Selected Stories_, Irwin Shaw's _Short Stories: Five Decades (Open Road)_, Jonathan Carroll's _The Woman Who Married a Cloud: The Collected Short Stories_, and others). And finally an announcement that my own recent short story collection, _Vanishing Acts_, is available at the Kindle Store and Smashwords.

http://tonyrabig.blogspot.com/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've got another photo post today with pictures of a local cemetery that was designed by a famous landscape architect and has lots of beautiful 19th century monuments.


----------



## msfowle

*ATTENTION!*

*PLEASE READ! PLEASE HELP BRING NICHOLE HOME! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Mo*


----------



## seventhspell

Hook day hump hop on http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com plus look on the sidebar for guest author event where you can enter to win $25 Amazon gift card and ebooks.
On http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com I have guest YA author Kayla A Poe with her fantasy series Nevermore, drop by to read her excerpts and see her cover art.


----------



## StephenLivingston

New post today about my KDP free promo on my blog at http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com

FREE today and tomorrow:

The Wheel of Justice - hilariously funny dark humor and biting satire combine in this short story set on an American TV game-show of the near future.

US - http://www.amazon.com/Wheel-Justice-short-story-ebook/dp/B004YDR07A
UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wheel-Justice-short-story-ebook/dp/B004YDR07A


----------



## lukemallory

Just added a picture of a cool pigeon that refused to move off the roof despite some approaching storm clouds. He was awesome! 

http://www.lukemallory.blogspot.ie/2013/05/i-shall-not-be-moved.html


----------



## Robena

Just posted about the box of hot books I received...not hot in THAT way, but the temps reached 108 in the desert and the box had been travelling around on the postal truck for hours. Ha ha.
www.robenagrant.com


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Did two interesting posts this week on my Japanese blog:

Things on your desk (trilingual post #3) [Japanese, English, Dutch]
http://kialearnsjapanese.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/things-on-your-desk-trilingual-post-3.html

Learning kana, hiragana set 1.
http://kialearnsjapanese.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/learning-kana-post-1-hiragana-zo.html


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

Apocalypse Survival: What You Need To Eat Before The Cannibals Eat You 
http://sunhimistwalker.com/2013/05/15/apocalypse-survival-what-you-need-to-eat-before-the-cannibals-eat-you/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

This week's post on my fraud blog is "Bank Robbers Now Use Laptops Instead of Guns and Masks" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

And on my shared writing blog is "Great Awards Don't Mean Great Sales" on http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## lynkay

I decided to tease from my second book, Fissure using graphics  It'll be released this summer


----------



## 69959

Recently I published a post about What Supernatural Taught Me About Self Publishing

It was a fun post to write!


----------



## August Wainwright

Just finished up a long article on The Possible Global Resurgence of Barnes and Noble by August Wainwright. Let me know what you think.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I talk a bit about German soccer, which probably hardly anybody here will care about, and share a bunch of interesting links.


----------



## M T McGuire

Hello there,

This week, Jaq D Hawkins gives us the second excerpt on Peril and Tension over at http://www.gumbeeguild.co.uk.

Meanwhile, you can find out how many of A.F.E. Smith's choices were put into Box 010 here http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2013/05/16/box-010-results-number-4-a-f-e-smith/.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Susanne O

About Dan Brown and how he does it;

http://susannefromsweden.wordpress.com/2013/05/16/how-dan-brown-does-what-others-cant-or-are-allowed-to-do/


----------



## Judi Coltman

Writing as a second act. . . 
www.jcoltman.blogspot.com


----------



## nadinucca

Back in April, my debut sci-fantasy novel _Serving Time_ went on a blog tour. During ten days, we got to see special character interviews and sneak peeks from the novel.

Today, I'm posting a recap with all the links to the blog posts. That way, you can drop by each stop of the tour without any hassle. 

Don't miss out on the special interview with Keith Draws, the artist who designed the cover!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Story, Story, Story-It's What Readers Want


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

*Where and When? Why I Leave it to My Readers' Imagination*
http://irmageddon.com/writing/where-and-when-why-i-leave-it-to-my-readers-imagination/



> If you've read my previously published episodes, Asylum and Parfait, you've probably noticed that I haven't specified a place nor a time in my stories.
> 
> The books are obviously set in a contemporary setting, but is it during our modern days, in the near future, or in the near past?
> 
> There are no indications as to where the story unfolds either-and the characters names are no help with that.
> 
> In the eighteen episodes I've already written (and intend to publish), I mix possible places, foreign names, customs.
> 
> (continued...)


Fellow KBoarders!
I would love if you could take the time to discuss with me about this on my blog. 
I'm feeling very lonely there all by my lonesome, and would appreciate the attention. Preemptive hugs!


----------



## R. Doug

Boston in Pictures (samples):


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

I've had a few posts since this, but this is a recipe that is total TLC for busy writers.

MICROWAVE CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIE: SINGLE SERVE

no lie , this really works. I've made it a bunch of times since. There are other cool blog posts I have like on my new release, and BBC America's Orphan Black, but for all the authors out there - when you have a snack attack in the midst of a 5k word-a-thon, this really is:

60 seconds to sin

http://museunplugged.blogspot.com/2013/04/60-seconds-to-sin-microwavable-single.html


----------



## ThomasCardin

I have been posting to my blog daily this month.

I have dubbed May, 'Demon a Day' month. Each day I draw a demon form the pages of my Gifts of Vorallon trilogy and post it to my blog. When the month is up I am going to do a giveaway of signature postcards featuring the reader's choice of demon. 

Is this a funky promotion? Regardless, I am having a great deal of fun drawing demons. Please stop by my blog and check the nasty things out.


----------



## edmjill

To Prologue or Not? http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/05/prologue-or-not.html


----------



## nadinucca

Indie author (and wonderful person) Khaalidah interviewed me on her blog!


----------



## lynkay

Fat Friday: Insanity Week Three


----------



## cshenold

Wicked Woman and New York

Join me to hear about poetry and and Thrillerfest.

New post at http://carol-carolsinkspot.blogspot.come.


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Blogging it up with British suspense/crime fiction writer. Check her out.

http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Bit more on fantasy warfare...

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/05/17/battle-tactics-lay-of-the-land-how-wondrous-geography-could-change-warfare-in-fantasy-fiction/


----------



## Vaalingrade

Fantasy Is

In which I start to discuss the fantasy genre, only to realize ti's much more complex a tale than a five-page blog post can cover.


----------



## 69959

I shared an excerpt about a reaper in skinny jeans: http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/05/17/chasing-mercy-release-announcement-excerpt-reveal/


----------



## TJHudson

My thoughts on the new Star Trek - http://tjhudson.net/2013/05/star-trek-into-lens-flare/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have another photo post today, featuring views of Bremen harbour and particularly some very steampunky old industrial architecture.


----------



## Patty Jansen

A photography post: http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2013/05/18/photography-at-the-zoo/

These have been very popular lately


----------



## Claudia King

I figured today would be a good day to relax and unwind with some time off work -- but not before I wrote up a review of Stacia Kane's lovely instructional book _Be A Sex-Writing Strumpet_!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/review-be-sex-writing-strumpet.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

_Be a sex writing strumpet_ is a great book. I'd recommend it to anyone who wants to practice writing better sex scenes or wants to get in the habit of writing sex scenes at all.

Meanwhile, I offer my comments on the 2013 Eurovision Song Contest or - as I like to call it - Thor II: The Musical.


----------



## L K Jay

Just written a post called 'The Art of Procrastination' about the things I'll do to put of starting writing and there's a cute picture of my hamster as well  Enjoy.

http://lkjaywriter.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Southern Gal

I am just setting up a blog/website.  I feel so strange putting myself out there on a blog. I like the ideas you all give about what you blog about.  When I go to author's blogs, I love when they give their personal stories and insight.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I'm the guest blogger today on Best Selling Reads Blog: Writing My Life, by Kathleen Valentine


----------



## lisamaliga

I have a new WP blog and post about some of my novels and also write about various bath & body products. http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/


----------



## M T McGuire

There's a lovely post from Will MacMillan Jones' The Showing in the Gumbee Fantasy Writers' Guild series on peril and tension this week. You can find it here http://gumbeeguild.co.uk/2013/05/19/mortal-peril/.


----------



## RuthNestvold

I posted about a couple of new story collections:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/05/19/story-hunger-up-on-amazon-a-new-mini-collection-and-various-other-updates/


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

In response to reviews, I added a glossary to my books, and posted it also to my blog....


----------



## stacyjuba

Interview With Rory Bushfield, winner of ABC's Splash and an extreme skier 
http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/05/19/interview-with-splash-winner-and-extreme-skier-rory-bushfield-bushywayne-celebratesarah/


----------



## edmjill

Guest blogger Carol talks about characters: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/05/writing-believable-characters-by-carol.html


----------



## cwashburn

I thought  I was increasing my readership until I found out that some of these readers are what I believe are called spambots.  I made the mistake on clicking on the web address (most seem to be in Russia) and found myself at a porn or other commercial site.  Apparently, doing so, merely excites the site and it encourages all its 'friends' to go to my blog as well.  So I feel a little sad about the situation.  I've been blogging for a year and it can be a challenge to come up with posts two times a week but I was motivated to think that they were read and (gasp!) enjoyed.    It's kind of like someone buying your paperback book and finding out it was to be used for kindling.  (I mean fire starter)


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Do IP holding companies provide a different model for publishing companies in the digital age?

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/05/20/intellectual-property-and-the-new-dominion/


----------



## chrisstevenson

*DO YOU NEED AN AGENT?*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2013-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&updated-max=2014-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=9


----------



## FranklinNoble

Just updated mine - I have several of you all to blame for it, too.


----------



## Nicole5102

http://nicolesmithbooks.com/

Blogged after a long hiatus, about the WIP and getting my books in paperback versions.


----------



## George Hamilton

Check out my recent blog post:
Is free just another way of spending the advertising budget?


----------



## Kenton Crowther

I reported on the hassles of my 10-year-old daughter who is now 32:

http://www.kentoncrowther.com/blog-crowthers-columns.html


----------



## nadinucca

Today I'm featuring indie author Khaalidah Muhammad-Ali, a full-time oncology nurse and author. Her debut novel, "An Unproductive Woman," touches the topics of love and hurt, as well as forgiveness and redemption.

Check her out!


----------



## R. Doug

One of my Double Feature movie reviews:

Star Trek Into Darkness

versus

Iron Man 3​


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Let's Tell a Story: The 5 Essential Parts of Story Structure http://bit.ly/14ot9Gw


----------



## Adam Poe

A quick blog post about my personal losses from the past month. -> http://authoradampoe.blogspot.com/2013/05/updates-and-losses.html

Later today or tomorrow I will be blogging about a new first chapter I recently finished.


----------



## Senseidoji

Another post about my art. I did a mural on a dry erase board that has drawn some attention at the church where it was done. Check it out. Comment, share, and as always ENJOY!

http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I share some interesting links and a photo of a fairly rare beetle.


----------



## msfowle

Sad News: Nichole Cable Found >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-ME


----------



## William Meikle

THE UNSPOKEN is an anthology for cancer relief. Out now on Kindle.

http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html

&#8230; I'd be grateful for any shares of this page we can get to help fight the monster


----------



## daringnovelist

I posted "story notes" for my serial - today's subject being placeholders, and the difference between novels and serials -- particularly in how episodes and chapters end. (to whit: novels can handle mindless cliffhangers, serials need food for thought to get the reader through the gap between eps.)

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2013/05/story-notes-episode-endings-vs-chapter.html

Camille


----------



## edmjill

Guest Blogger Vanessa Wester on Ideas http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/05/guest-blogger-vanessa-wester-on-ideas.html


----------



## cwashburn

I posted about how to encourage your children to read.


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Blogging about my free book on Amazon kindle. http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/

Free link to TAURUS - http://www.amazon.com/Taurus-ebook/dp/B00C1MDDOU/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I post my impressions on watching Neil Gaiman's _Doctor Who_ episodes after not watching the show regularly for some time. Yes, I know I'm behind.


----------



## Dan Fiorella

A Guide to Office Humor:

http://www.danfiorella.com/1/post/2013/05/a-guide-to-office-humor.html

Which reminds me, I have to dig out my notes on a new posting.


----------



## Patty Jansen

I posted about how I define success in publishing: http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2013/05/22/what-is-success-in-publishing-anyway/

Pretty chuffed that Isobelle Carmody commented on the post!


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

'Authors to Watch' did a superb banner that I posted on my blog. I set up an author page there a while back.

http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/


----------



## arodera

Yes, I posted a new post on my blog, talking about the relaunch of one of my works as interactive book (in Spanish in original).

http://vivenciasdeunescritornovel.blogspot.com.es/2013/05/lanzamiento-de-juego-de-identidades.html

Leveraging the benefits of the technology I wanted to revive this thriller, "Game of identities" as a novel about a interactive project. An original work, with a new and intriguing cover, which also includes additional content. Content that will help readers to immerse themselves in a more personal plot, looking for their own point of view to cope with scenarios in history. I leave also here the new cover image.



Thanks and best regards.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

This week's fraud blog post is Insurance Fraud and Cybercrime on the Rise. The last part also talks about a doctor who was sentenced to 14 years in prison for selling a herbal remedy to late-stage cancer patients, which she passed off as a miracle cure. http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

My shared writing blog post is Is the Sky Falling, or Do You Just Need Better Vision?, http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## chrisstevenson

Another one for Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:

Phase 2--Does Nudging Work?

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2013-01-01T00%3A00%3A00-08%3A00&updated-max=2014-01-01T00%3A00%3A00-08%3A00&max-results=10


----------



## R. Doug

My latest rant on the gun control debate: Hate to Say, "I Told You So," But . . .


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've got an addendum to this year's Eurovision Song Contest as well as some other links related two music and feminism.


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Christine Elaine Black said:


> 'Authors to Watch' did a superb banner that I posted on my blog. I set up an author page there a while back.
> 
> http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/


I also linked all the amazon sites that offer a free download of Taurus this week. Check it out. A good idea for keeping it all in one place.


----------



## edmjill

Guest blogger Sarah Banham on Criticism http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/05/guest-blogger-sarah-banham-on-criticism.html


----------



## lukemallory

I posted about getting a warning from Google lol 

http://lukemallory.blogspot.ie/2013/05/a-warning-from-google.html


----------



## Christopher Bunn

By the way, where is Moses?


----------



## MGalloway

Christopher Bunn said:


> By the way, where is Moses?


Putting out podcasts. 

(And probably writing, too).

On the blog front, here's a quick post about "preloading".


----------



## Christopher Bunn

MGalloway said:


> Putting out podcasts.
> 
> (And probably writing, too).
> 
> On the blog front, here's a quick post about "preloading".


Aha. Thanks.


----------



## Eric Timar

A terrific word today in the Washington Post! _ Clement _ weather, on the front page!

http://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/

I wonder if we could say that the editor was transigent in allowing this word to be used . . .


----------



## msfowle

Slow Transition >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-MV


----------



## lynkay

The big 39. Holy Smokes!


----------



## DavidRM

"The Definition of Fast Writing"
http://www.gunsandmagic.com/?p=2793

I think the recent attention paid to writers generating (or wishing they could generate) 5,000 to 10,000 words per day has skewed the definition of "fast"...


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

On wargaming and theorycraft about what to consider when adding fantasy elements to war.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/05/24/battle-tactics-wargaming-warbeasts-and-five-simple-considerations/


----------



## Susanne O

I did.

About the hot new genre I stumbled into.

http://susannefromsweden.wordpress.com/2013/05/22/the-hot-new-genre-and-im-in-it/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Any Kobo owners out there?

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/05/24/flash-virus-omnibus-now-available-for-pre-order-on-kobo/


----------



## R. Doug

Continuing Through the Wild West:


----------



## Vaalingrade

The Big Idea - In which I propose a radical plan to save the mainstream comic industry from its own thundering stupidity. (Hint: it involves actually making money off of characters instead of burning them like coal)


----------



## rjspears

I've been blogging for awhile and my latest piece was about Creative Procrastination.

--
R.J. Spears


----------



## Kali.Amanda

New blog: a lovely alternative to burgers for Memorial Day.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2013/05/great-expectations.html


----------



## MegHarris

A drive through Chuckatuck, Virginia: 
http://meggemjournal.blogspot.com/2013/05/chuckatuck-virginia.html


----------



## crashaddict

Today I reviewed BioShock:Infinite. A good game! Worth checking out if only for the storytelling

http://www.lewisdix.com/?p=73


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have a round-up of the latest entries in a bunch of recurring conversations in the SFF genre.


----------



## FranklinNoble

The Writer's Best Marketing Tool Is...

If anyone is interested in guest-blogging... or having a guest-blogger... drop me a line.


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## sighdone

How To Write a Sitcom


----------



## sighdone

How Do You Choose Your Character Names?


----------



## sighdone

And one more ...

Trim Your Dialogue


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/05/26/arnold-schwarzneggers-the-last-stand/

A review of Schwarzenegger's THE LAST STAND.


----------



## seventhspell

Two blogs but three new posts 
http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com and I have guest YA author Steve Whibley with his book Glimpse and news of the next in the series Relic.
http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com guest British author writing contemporary erotic romance, Elodie Parkes drops by to share news of her next release with Hot Ink Press and brings a character, Lily Prescott, with her for an interview. Lily chooses a hot excerpt so 18+ only please if you visit.
http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.co.uk... Sneek Peek Sunday post and there's an excerpt from the paranormal romance Blood of Changes...a vampire with memory loss...
Be great to see you drop by, leave a comment, there is still a guest author giveaway even running on The Ruthin Trilogy blog, sidebar link... £25 Amazon gift card and kindle books


----------



## Robena

I post every week, usually on Monday morning. Not always about writing or the writer's world. www.robenagrant.com

Click on My Blog. 

Last week's title: Movies that Reflect Real Life. It was a look at depression, and OCD as seen through the eyes of Melvin from As Good As it Gets, and relationships.


----------



## Saffron

Today I blogged about a Blog Hop I've signed up for, called Summer Circus. It appeals to me because it is colourful and original.

http://fionafaithross.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/summer-circus.html

I love all those bright, varied and whizzy read-and-review sites out there.

I don't blog as much as I used to. Writing takes priority. It takes so long to get a manuscript up to scratch.


----------



## Marti talbott

How to Write a Book Blurb that Sells

http://maritalbottstories.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Sometimes writing is not an option because that is not where your creativity is... Learning to adjust is a good way to keep your self-publishing endeavor alive.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2013/05/touch-of-reality.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Hobbits. Love em or hate em?

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/05/27/classic-characters-the-much-maligned-hobbits-and-why-they-still-stand/


----------



## KBoards Admin

Latest blog post: Joyful Noise

...more "behind-the-scenes" thoughts on my upcoming novel.

http://harveychute.blogspot.com


----------



## nadinucca

Today I interviewed Michele M Reynolds, author of Trail Swap.


----------



## sighdone

A rare Peter Cook interview and performance


----------



## Guest

The cover reveal for Crimson Storm, a story set in my _The Tears of Orion_ universe. First cover I made myself.


----------



## jaim101

Morning all,

Just done a new post today, first in a few weeks. I've written more about my agent adventures as part of my occasional series and I may have mentioned puppies once or twice since the excitement is building in our house as the big day approaches.

On the plus side, if you're interested in my writing, I have actually begun work, at long last, editing the sequel to The 24 Hour Jazz Cafe. Just as an aside, I sold a copy of this in paperback this week which was a shock since it's priced over £9 in UK and Europe. Big thanks to whoever that was.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Trilingual post #5, numbers 20-99.
Japanese, English and Dutch, this time Japanese and English look alike while Dutch is the odd one out.

http://kialearnsjapanese.blogspot.com/2013/05/numbers-20-99-trilingual-post-5.html


----------



## Pamela

Great picture of Gregory Salinas narrating The Necromancer.

Also posted the first few minutes of the audio for the book.

Hopefully it will be out in a couple of weeks.

http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/blog.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

At my personal blog, I've got a short post about finding a pre-mixed and bottled version of what was a trend cocktail not so long ago on the shelves of a diacount supermarket. And at my publisher blog, I talk a bit about the renaissance of short fiction.


----------



## msfowle

Artful Distractions >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-N7


----------



## sighdone

Just Write One Sentence


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

I'm pretty geeked about my book becoming an audiobook. http://bit.ly/1auCH3U


----------



## 13500

Editing for Grammarphobes returns today on Bibliophilic Blather. 

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2013/05/editing-for-grammarphobes-returns.html


----------



## edmjill

Truth is Stranger than Fiction. Really. Just look at the headlines in Toronto newspapers these days... http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/05/in-toronto-politics-truth-really-is.html


----------



## NicoleY

Oh, a blog topic! I just made my blog, and I'm trying to post every other day, if not every day. Yesterday I did a blog post about traveling abroad:
http://nicoleyarbro.com/2013/05/27/the-allure-of-seeing-the-world/

Other days I just did posts about deciding your future at a young age and funny research writers have to do sometimes.


----------



## Pamela Davis

I've put up a bit about inspiration on my blog this week.

http://www.themindofpam.com


----------



## Adam Poe

Chapter one of a WIP!

http://authoradampoe.blogspot.com/2013/05/the-rising.html

I am not generally the writer of my family, but what do you think?


----------



## chrisstevenson

From Guerrilla Warfare For Writers (special weapons and tactics)

*PHASE 2--DOES NUDGING WORK?*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2013-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&updated-max=2014-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=10


----------



## Wo3lf

*Good Writing vs. Talented Writing and Other Demonic Infestations:* http://woelfdietrich.com/2013/05/27/good-writing-vs-talented-writing-and-other-demonic-infestations/

Here is an excerpt:

"I decided to mention the article below because it's a question that has fueled my demons for years. The tools and knowledge I've picked up over the years, especially with writing The Seals of Abgal and the current book, The Worthless One, have enabled me to face my demons, to do battle with them, and to win. Not the war, for the war is never over, but to take them on-one battle at a time. It adds up after a while. And they are demons, pesky little things with hairy butts and razor-sharp talons that ride your shoulder and whisper unkind things in your ear that can kill inspiration and maim confidence. If you put your emotional fears aside for a moment and look at your writing pragmatically, you'll realize being talented, just like being technically proficient, isn't enough. Both require hard work for sustainability. And hard work gives anyone a fighting chance. It levels the playing field, irrespective of what Samuel Delany says..."


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I share some photos I took during a 2008 trip to Bath on my personal blog and post mixed e-publishing links of interest on my publisher blog.


----------



## FranklinNoble

No update to report - but I did happen to check my page views since I reset the counters a few weeks ago when I decided to re-dedicate my domain to my novel writing effort, and found I'd hit a small milestone this evening.


----------



## David Clarkson

Hi, my latest blog post is about the importance of first hand experience.

http://davidclarksonwriter.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/leave-it-to-experts.html


----------



## sighdone

Here's a blog about an old game show that aired in the UK:

http://www.simondunn.me.uk/?p=2765


----------



## RuthNestvold

I posted some pictures today of the CreateSpace version of Yseult:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/05/29/i-has-hard-copy-g-yseult-published-to-createspace/


----------



## R. Doug

Photos of High Chaparral and Rifleman Country (southeastern Arizona and southern New Mexico). Sample shots:


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

This week's fraud blog post is "White-Collar Crime, Canadian Style". Yes, we have more than our share of white-collar criminals, and a lot of them are connected to the government(s). http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

And on our shared writing blog, "Are You Making These Mistakes?". I came across an interesting article in The Huffington Post on marketing. You can find the link to the article in through my blog at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Patty Jansen

I wrote about book three of the Aghyrians series, with an illustration of the main character: http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2013/05/29/about-my-fiction-meet-izramith-ezmi-from-soldiers-duty/


----------



## sighdone

Here's a blog about a comedy sketch I wrote once ...

http://www.simondunn.me.uk/?p=2754


----------



## msfowle

Affidavit Released and Dube Indicted >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Nd


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Achieving Your Writing Goals (or any goal for that matter) the SMART Way. http://bit.ly/10Kn047


----------



## MegHarris

Love the photos, R. Doug. I remember driving through similar terrain in Arizona, long ago. It's gorgeous, and your photos are beautiful.


----------



## davidhaynes

Hi, on my recently revamped blog I posted an interview with the artist who designed my Penny Dreadfuls - The Macabre Collection

http://macabrecollection.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## R. Doug

MegHarris said:


> Love the photos, R. Doug. I remember driving through similar terrain in Arizona, long ago. It's gorgeous, and your photos are beautiful.


Thanks, Meg. So glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Today I posted an *introduction to Crenel Publishing*, my new company offering services to indie writers with a specific focus on formatting books for e-reader platforms and print-on-demand services.


----------



## daringnovelist

Two episodes this week in my adventure serial (it's biweekly, very short eps): The Case of the Misplaced Baroness. (It's something of a sequel, well, prequel, well _paraquel_ to last summer's serial The Case of the Misplaced Hero -- the stories cross paths in the middle.)

Episode 7 - "Burly Men with Nefarious Intentions"
http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2013/05/misplaced-baroness-ep-7.html

Episode 8 - "Plink's Plan of Escape"
http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2013/05/misplaced-baroness-ep-8.html

I was happy with my illos this week, especially the one for Ep 7. That one goes more for the effect I was originally looking for: less an illustration, and more of a decorative object that also illustrates.

Camille


----------



## RuthNestvold

I have a longer blog post about the recent category changes on Amazon:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/05/30/the-recent-amazon-category-revolution-and-what-it-means-for-you/


----------



## lukemallory

Just me wondering why 'frick' isn't in the dictionary! 

http://lukemallory.blogspot.ie/2013/05/what-frick.html

It should be!!!


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Yes. I wrote a devastating post about Heidi Klum and self-publishing.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have a big bunch of mixed links and goodies today.


----------



## sighdone

A Rare Morecambe & Wise Sketch


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

Today's post is another entry in the A-Z series I've been doing on writing historical fiction - F for Family: http://www.thesecondsentence.blogspot.com/2013/05/f-family.html


----------



## msfowle

*Google Thy Self* >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Nh


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I discuss how an ideology can be a villain.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/05/31/ideologies-as-villains-in-fantasy/


----------



## Claudia King

A blog post all about my latest release, and more rambling about my upcoming writing schedule!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/wild-trials-published.html


----------



## MGalloway

A little levity on a Friday. Here's a brief post about lawnmower racing.


----------



## edmjill

Guest blogger Liz Bugg on Walking Away http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/06/guest-blogger-liz-bugg-on-walking-away.html


----------



## Mark Feggeler

A new post about my love of creamed spinach and its growing dislike of my digestive system.

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2013/06/intestinal-fortitude.html


----------



## R. Doug

Remembering Private John Steele - 82nd Airborne, D-Day:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

My latest post is entitled _Invasion of the Girl Cooties_.


----------



## jaim101

Hi all,

Just done a blog post today. Not life changing. I moan, just a little, about lack of response from an agent I submitted to in early March which is just annoying. I also mention progress on the editing of my Jazz Cafe sequel and how this might be hindered as I'm keen to start writing my next book.

In other news, we've picked a puppy, he's called Ralph and he'll be here in two weeks. He's a Pointer.

http://the24hourjazzcafe.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## TechnoHippy

Today I have a guest post from author R.M.F. Brown:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/guest-post-losing-plot.html

I'm looking for new guest posts, so if you want to get involved then get in touch.


----------



## Marie S

Cat-themed clothing:
http://www.purrsfulloflove.com/2013/06/caturday-shopping.html

A picture of my cat, Athena:
http://catgoddessathena.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/caturday-art.html


----------



## daringnovelist

In my Sunday Update (progress report) I talk a little about the good/bad effects of summer on my writing, and also playing music in a continuous loop while working. (Mainly while drawing, though some about writing.)

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2013/06/sunday-update-summer-and-music.html

Camille


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Lately moved from behind the keyboard to novel marketing ideas by bringing behind the scenes of the books.

Free books + reduced price books + a celebrity Where's Waldo game in 1969 - 1970. http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/


----------



## Duane Gundrum

My latest post on The Craft of Creating A World That Doesn't Exist Yet:

http://www.sarbonn.com/?p=1691


----------



## seventhspell

On http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com I have a blog hop running with a gift card prize from Amazon £10 or $10 and a kindle copy of the book I feature in the hop. Drop by 

On http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com I have guest author YA writer Lola St Vil who shares from her debut novel and the first in her Guardians series.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

A post about writer's intent; specifically if a conscious statement on the part of a writer can be effective as a novel. Feel free to punch me in the face 

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/06/03/writers-intent-non-causality-and-orson-scott-card/


----------



## NicoleY

I posted a short excerpt of my WIP:

http://nicoleyarbro.com/2013/06/02/short-excerpt-from-into-the-sun/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I interview KB's own Nathalie Hamidi a.k.a. Irma Geddon.


----------



## msfowle

*Author Feature: Marijon Braden*, author of _Smoke, Wings and Stone_ >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Nu


----------



## edmjill

R.I.P. for my W.I.P. (sort of...) http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/06/rip-for-my-current-wip-well-sort-of.html


----------



## Dan Fiorella

A look at all the summer series you shouldn't be looking forward to:

http://www.danfiorella.com/1/post/2013/05/summer-series.html


----------



## lukemallory

Posted about my TRR review  I'm still overjoyed!

http://lukemallory.blogspot.ie/2013/06/singleton-receives-5-stars-from-romance.html


----------



## sighdone

A blog about a free book


----------



## drewavera

I have interviews that post 5 days a week at www.drewavera.wordpress.com  I'm looking for more guests if you're interested. I'm interested in appearing on other blogs as well


----------



## TechnoHippy

I've posted a review for Jonathan Hill's 'Maureen goes to Venice':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/book-impressions-maureen-goes-to-venice.html


----------



## IreneP

Weeeeelll to H.J. Harley's blog today.

I'm giving away a book and topics of conversation include avocados, Neil Gaimon, REDRUM, and Vegas weddings. Also, find out if I write drunk or stoned. Yes, I'm letting it all hang out!

*http://bit.ly/hjharley*


----------



## R. Doug

Believe it or not, I posted this in the wrong (photo) section of the forum yesterday (How's that for stupid?). Yesterday's photo blog was on Smoked Pork Ribs.

Before:










and After:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'm blogging about women and SF again with lots of links to the current kerfuffles.


----------



## TechnoHippy

A new guest post from Amber Koneval called 'The mind is not its own place' as part of her Drunk Dialing the Divine Blog Tour:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/drunk-dialling-divine-blog-tour-mind-is.html


----------



## msfowle

*Author Feature: Nathan Jefferson*, author of _The Wayward Journey_ >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-NC


----------



## Claudia King

Being the amazingly original and topical blogger that I am, I decided to review _The Hunger Games_ today.

Hey, I have to capitalise on all those blog hits from people googling "Hunger Games Erotica" somehow!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/review-hunger-games.html


----------



## Dan Fiorella

Okay, this forum has pushed me into posting more on my blog.

Here's a new comedy bit, Lesser Known YOLO Sayings:

http://www.danfiorella.com/1/post/2013/06/lesser-known-yolo-sayings.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

My guest blog over on the Kobo Writing Life blog will teach you how broccoli and crack cocaine can improve your readership base.

http://kobowritinglife.com/2013/06/05/my-crack-dealer-theory-of-ebook-marketing-or-how-i-started-eating-broccoli/


----------



## DJ Edwardson

I decided to start a weekly feature on my site called "Wednesday's Word". Hopefully this will prod me into updating it more often. I can't promise to improve your vocabulary, but hopefully you'll discover something interesting.

http://www.djedwardson.com/wednesdays-word-dystopia/


----------



## Mel Comley

I blogged about my new release today.

http://melcomley.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Katherine Thompson

I blog every few days - otherwise I would fall out of the habit lol 

www.findingthewayinlife.org


----------



## daringnovelist

In today's "Story Notes" --

Three takes on whether you should jump ahead and write the Big Vivid Scene first, or write the set up scenes first.... and how in a serial, every scene has to be a big vivid scene.

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2013/06/story-notes-writing-big-scenes-vs-little.html

Camille


----------



## Andre Jute

Since we last met, I blogged about whatever took my fancy. Instead of clicking these one by one, just go to Kissing the Blarney and read from the top down!​


Why FIFA will never allow mixed football teams

Why VANGUARD ELITE thrills

For extreme sportsmen, can your phone be as impact-proof as a tank, and be smart at the same time?

At the Sign of the Hedgehog

Scofflaw City

"Bonneville, where hairy-chested members of both sexes overdose on speed"

"It is liberating to know that by Memorial Day you may be gorily dead." 

Saving Giant Spooning Bugs from Extinction

I control the Spice. I control the Universe.​


----------



## Todd Thorne

As a SFWA member, I had a few reactions to the sexism furor sparked by the recent editions of the SFWA Bulletin. Today, one of my reactions appears on my blog:

I'm a proud, card-carrying, dude writer - NOT!


----------



## Kay Bratt

I compare the sting of a scorpion to the fear of launching a new book:

http://kaybratt.com/2013/06/the-sting-of-the-scorpion-is-much-like-publishing/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everybody,

My latest fraud blog is "Traveling This Summer? Be Careful!" The BBB has some great tips on how to prevent ID theft, http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

And on our shared writing blog, "Is the Ebook Revolution Slowing Down?" 2 surveys, one from Canada and the other from the U.S., say maybe. http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I have photos of a very big crane, which transported a condenser unit (exterior part of an air-conditioning system) onto my roof today.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

For two decades I have been awfully lucky and mad over two dozen very close friends online. Some have remained virtual, while others have become part of my real life as well. There is an interesting post-modern magic to the Internet in that it multiplies your options and when the Universe was able to throw a person into your life for a brief period to jolt you to the core, now it can be a virtual presence who resides thousands of miles from you but who can affect you just as strongly, steal your heart and break it too. It makes it no easier to say goodbye...

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2013/06/good-night-sir-saucy.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

An extra special guest author interview today with Sally Wiener Grotta for her latest book release:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/book-launch-interview-jo-joe-black-bear.html

If you want to be a featured author then get in touch.


----------



## sighdone

7 Ways To Improve Your Story

or What Back To The Future Can Teach Us About Story Telling


----------



## jacklusted

The Importance of Routine and Making Your Own Creativity


----------



## J Dean

A new entry for my compendium. Basically it's a giant jellyfish that can float in the air....

http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2013/06/06/from-the-vein-compendium-the-airweaver/


----------



## Judi Coltman

It doesn't often happen, but this week pushed me over the edge. I do not enjoy confrontation but the combination of Gay Marriage, bi-racial couples and God did it and I blogged about it here: http://www.jcoltman.blogspot.com


----------



## lukemallory

It's not raining in Ireland. 

http://lukemallory.blogspot.ie/2013/06/sunin-ireland.html


----------



## sighdone

How To Make Your Sitcom Funnier


----------



## William Meikle

New ebooks from me, and new editions / new homes for older books
http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## chrisstevenson

Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:
*
Publishers Who are Gun-Shy of Agents*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2...


----------



## Paula Cappa

"Yours truly, Jack the Ripper." This is a suspenseful short story by the author of Psycho, Robert Bloch. You can read it on my Reading Fiction, Tales of Terror blog. Each Tuesday I feature a free link to a short story by the classic master writers (Mary Shelley, AC Doyle, Lovecraft, Dickens, Poe, Hawthorne, HG Wells, Ambrose Bierce, MR James, de Maupassant and more. If you like to read short stories or like to write short stories, learn from the master authors. Nothing teaches writing better than reading a wide variety of talented and gifted authors. Stop by my wordpress and poke around to experience the master storytellers.
http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2013/03/11/defying-death-bloody-jack-is-back/


----------



## stacyjuba

My interview with mother/daughter authors:

Liberty Blake (Mom) - Romance http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/06/06/motherdaughter-authors-part-2-romance-novelist-and-boundless-billionaires-author-liberty-blake/

Amanda Torrey (daughter) - YA paranormal http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/06/04/motherdaughter-authors-part-1-teen-fury-young-adult-paranormal-author-amanda-torrey-amanda_torrey/


----------



## emilyward

Today, I posed a cover reveal for fellow YA/fantasy author Autumn Birt: http://emilyannward.com


----------



## Andre Jute

TERRORS + BREAD & CIRCUSES + BLACK CABINETS​


----------



## R. Doug

Photographing the Golden Arches - Arches National Park, that is.

Sample shots:










With an included lesson on filtering for color before converting to black and white:


----------



## msfowle

My Crappy Poetry: Entry #26 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Oe


----------



## emilyward

One Size Does Not Fit All: I couldn't keep my mouth shut about John Green's recent statement about publishing: http://www.emilyannward.com/hey-john-green-one-size-does-not-fit-all


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I remember two wonderful and underrated actors who passed away recently, Esther Williams and Eddi Arent.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just announcing my newest release. _The June Bridesmaid_

http://www.jobreepublishing.com/wordpress/


----------



## crashaddict

Today I wrote an after-action on the sales/expenses of my first book: 
http://bit.ly/11sTQ9V


----------



## daringnovelist

In my Sunday Update, I talk a little about creating a "Writing Game" -- it's a side effect of my summer project (Experiment in Mercenary Writing). It may overshoot the goal of helping me with the summer project and become a new summer project.

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2013/06/sunday-update-writing-as-game.html

Camille


----------



## RuthNestvold

Today, I blogged about my experience publishing to all channels (including CreateSpace) through Draft2Digital:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/06/09/publishing-to-multiple-stores-through-draft2digital-almost-all-the-way-home-from-the-stars/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Religion in Fantasy world building.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/06/10/religion-in-modern-fantasy/


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

I recently posted the release announcement for my first book!

"Aundes Aura" is now available at Amazon!


----------



## sighdone

The Strange World Of Gurney Slade

David Bowie loved this show, apparently.


----------



## edmjill

Today's post is about series characters and aging: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/06/series-characters-and-aging.html


----------



## msfowle

Author Feature: T.C. Southwell (Psst... *FREE BOOKS!*) >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-O6


----------



## Andre Jute

Is there a secret vocabulary that speaks to readers? Maximizes sales?
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting​


----------



## Claudia King

Today's bloggerising was all about the amount of editing I've been doing to get my first serial up to standard for publication as a full novel. Also how an author's previous work is always The Worst Thing Ever:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/editing-editing-editing.html


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

My first interview!


----------



## R. Doug

This week I'm rerunning three of my most popular photo tip blogs, and today was a repeat on The Rule of Thirds (Wednesday on taking long exposures without a tripod; Friday on controlling depth-of-field using aperture settings). Here's a sampling of today's photos:


----------



## deanfromaustralia

Live now at my official site, Dean from Australia, I feature an old friend of mine who has just released a powerful memoir called "Unravel" - about his battle with schizophrenia and his recovery from it.

http://www.deanfromaustralia.com/2013/06/unravel-conversations-with-greg-ralls.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yesterday, I shared my impressions of the current season of _Game of Thrones_ and today I talked about how I am thankfully not affected by the current flooding across much of central Europe and share several links of interest.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'm really on a roll here, for today I have an interview with KB's own Drew Avera.


----------



## sighdone

Johnny Carson - Student of Comedy


----------



## edmjill

Guest Blogger Becca Price http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/06/guest-blogger-becca-price-importance-of.html


----------



## 13500

How did Ed Helms help me overcome fear?

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2013/06/fear.html


----------



## DJ Edwardson

Tables of Contents for fiction: why I'm a fan of them.

http://www.djedwardson.com/why-a-table-of-contents/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

New blog: Writer's Block often Isn't... where I explore silence. I think the silence is akin to white space on a canvas and must be intelligently used to refuel creativity when it stalls. If you can agree that a short break from writing does not constitute "writer's block" but an opportunity, then I have a few suggestions to help you move through this rough patch of road.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2013/06/writers-block-isnt.html


----------



## LectorsBooks

I did my first interview of an author!

http://lectorsbooks.com/2013/06/11/interview-with-evie-woolmore-author-of-equilibrium/


----------



## TechnoHippy

Here's a good hint to help you build your blog traffic:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/which-tribe-do-you-belong-to.html


----------



## sighdone

Bob Monkhouse on Danny Baker After All


----------



## jemima_pett

Well, I have to apologise for not posting on here for ages - but the blog posts go on. I did daily posts for the A to Z April Challenge, with the theme of Stories (short- and extracts therefrom, plus reviews); then it was Children's Book Week, so the website got daily posts for that. Now I've settled down into a nice pattern for the blog: Monday, - news/feature, Tuesday - haiku; Wednesday - rest unless something important happens; Thursday - news/feature when available; Friday - flash fiction; Saturday - book review; Sunday - rest!

So I'd love to see you at the blog and especially for news of the new book The Talent Seekers and its first free day on Thursday 13th June.


----------



## TechnoHippy

Today's guest author interview is with crime author Andrew Barrett:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/guest-author-interview-andrew-barrett.html


----------



## edmjill

Guest Blogger Susan Hanniford Crowley & The Vampire King of New York http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/06/the-vampire-king-of-new-york-and-his.html


----------



## nadinucca

Today I have an interview with fantasy author Ryan Sullivan, who published his debut novel _Aundes Aura_ last week!
The best part is that Aundes Aura is FREE until June 14! You can follow the link in the post to grab your free copy. I already got mine.


----------



## Biss

*More Tea, Hilary?* Experiences with KDP 

http://www.paulbisson.blogspot.com/2013/06/more-tea-hilary.html


----------



## msfowle

Guest Blogger: Bestselling Amazon Mystery Author Lauren Carr with "Perfect Characters Do Not Equal Perfect Characters" -> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Oq


----------



## DJ Edwardson

Another installment of my weekly feature: Wednesday's Word. This time, you get two for the price of one: Bandersnatch and Portmanteau.

http://www.djedwardson.com/wednesdays-word-bandersnatch/


----------



## Ernie Lindsey

Fictional interview with my main character for an upcoming new release. Humor intended, laughs not guaranteed. 

http://www.ernielindsey.com/interview-with-steve-pendragon/


----------



## markobeezy

I just started my first blog ever and I have no idea what I'm doing. I literally googled "blog" and read the wiki entry before starting. And then I made an account with Blogger and made my first blog post and now I don't know what to do...How does this help me sell books?


----------



## RuthNestvold

I posted about using Pinterest for visual book research:

https://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/06/12/using-pinterest-for-research-bookmarks-and-an-update/


----------



## Lyle S Tanner

I announced a new book:

http://lylestanner.com/2013/06/blast-now-available/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

markobeezy said:


> I just started my first blog ever and I have no idea what I'm doing. I literally googled "blog" and read the wiki entry before starting. And then I made an account with Blogger and made my first blog post and now I don't know what to do...How does this help me sell books?


A new blog takes a while (approx. 3 months for mine) to gain traction. At first, it feels as if you're yelling into the wind (which isn't all that bad, since you can experiment without worrying about your followers). When you regularly post good content, you begin to gain readers. And some of those readers may eventually check out your book. Yes, it takes time. But then few things don't.

For starters, why don't you put the link to your blog in your signature, so we can check it out?


----------



## R. Doug

Part two of Photo Tip Week is on Long Exposure Photography Without a Tripod. Sample shots:


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

My latest fraud blog is Medical, Veterans, and "Price is Right" Fraud at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp and

On my shared writing blog, Good News from the Writers' Union of Canada at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

New post: Katla FAQ: Why does Katla prefer sharp implements over firearms?


----------



## edmjill

Guest blogger Geoff Wakeling on writing a series: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/06/three-essentials-of-writing-complex.html


----------



## msfowle

New Blog Page - LINKS FOR AUTHORS >> http://wp.me/P2k90c-OJ

*A compiled list of helpful links for authors everywhere.*


----------



## sighdone

Story Structure: The Enemy Within


----------



## William Meikle

Details of new paperback editions of my books
http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## jemima_pett

markobeezy said:


> I just started my first blog ever and I have no idea what I'm doing. I literally googled "blog" and read the wiki entry before starting. And then I made an account with Blogger and made my first blog post and now I don't know what to do...How does this help me sell books?


Well, you've made a good start!

The next thing is to tell people you're here and give them links to follow. Basic: copy and paste the URL (address of the page in the browser window) and put it here. Mine is http://jemimapett.com See?

More advanced, say something like my latest post is about "Writing while hanging upside down from my toenails" and linking that to the address.. I think I'll have to get someone else to tell you how to do that, though!

Go to other blogs that interest you. Leave comments and your blogger links. Be nice to people and they'll come and see what you're up to. It seems to be the best method!

Good luck!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another thing to do is import the RSS feed of your blog to your Amazon Author Central page.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Fantasy, now with guns?

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/06/14/fantasy-and-guns/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've got another post about the whole sexism in SFF debate today.


----------



## sighdone

The Me Versus The World Sitcom Structure


----------



## msfowle

Author Feature: T.C. Southwell (Round 2) - *MORE FREE BOOKS!*
>> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Om <<


----------



## TechnoHippy

Charlton Daines joins me for today's guest author interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/guest-author-interview-charlton-daines.html


----------



## seventhspell

My guest author today is Elodie Parkes with her brand new release from Hot Ink Press, 'The Winter Girl'. Looks like this is a sizzler from first glance. Can't wait to read it. Drop by the blog to see the cover trailer and read a snippet. http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com


----------



## John A. A. Logan

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/my-bookbub-experiment-by-john-a-logan.html?spref=tw

My Bookbub Experiment


----------



## Vaalingrade

4 Moments of Comic Books Shame

I talk about some of the low points in my favorite medium in terms of immature, mean-spirited and just downright bad writing.


----------



## clgordon

An interpretation of the ending to 2001: A Space Odyssey. 'Cuz I'm obsessed with that film.

http://clgordonwrites.wordpress.com/2013/06/14/what-the-ending-of-stanley-kubricks-2001-space-odyssey-means-infinite-loneliness-and-insanity/


----------



## R. Doug

A continuation of Photo Tip Week ends with Controlling Depth-of-Field.

Which tells you how to go from this distracting background:










To this image-enhancing background:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I posted about the latest escalation of the SFWA uproar, which has graduated from sexism to racism by now and plugged the Words of Pride giveaway organized by KB's own Hildred Billings.


----------



## TechnoHippy

I've posted a review for Lisa Logan's House of Mirrors:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/book-impressions-house-of-mirrors-by.html


----------



## Karl Jones

I post about all kinds of things on my blog, from books (obviously), both those I've written and those by my fellow indies, to places I've been, places I'd like to go, and pretty much anything that interests me.

http://booksboozeandbanter.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## edmjill

"Ready, Set, Write!" by guest blogger Jennifer Harlow http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/06/readysetwrite-by-guest-blogger-jennifer.html


----------



## Pamela

I have excerpts by narrators for my books on my blog.

You can listen to Carly Robins doing Deadly Memories. She has a great French accent in the sample, showing off her talent.

Gregory Salinas also does an excerpt of The Necromancer, with a nicely creepy narration.

http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/blog.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

A tribute to my Grandpa and my Dad.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/06/16/fathers-day-poem/


----------



## daringnovelist

Continuing my Sunday series on my summer project "Plotting Game."

A commenter wanted to know more about the Movie-of-the-Week plot structure that I was basing some of the game on, so I wrote an intro to it:

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2013/06/plotting-game-movie-of-week-plot.html

MOW plot outlines are an interesting way to look at and study stories of all kinds. I was introduced to it in film school, and made a few adaptations from other theory.

Camille


----------



## Tony Rabig

Yep, just last night, with a few notes on some more current and forthcoming releases of titles by Gerald Kersh, John D. MacDonald, and Charles Beaumont.

Find it at tonyrabig.blogspot.com


----------



## August Wainwright

US vs UK Book Covers

Readers are swayed by book covers, now more than ever. Head over to Amazon or Kobo or B&N, search through any category, and you'll notice just how many of those little covers are jammed onto every single page.

What's interesting is that, for at least some (if not most) traditionally published books, the cover of the book is different for US and UK audiences. Are the audiences so different that a completely different design is warranted?

Here are a few killer book covers and how they compare to their opposites across the pond.

http://augustwainwright.com/us-vs-uk-book-covers/


----------



## EllieP

So much going on at my blog.
Enter the celebration giveaway $10 or £10 gift card and the kindle book of The Winter Girl hot new release.
http://elodieparkes.blogspot.com
and today Sneak Peek Sunday WIP romance post http://elodieparkes.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/sneak-peek-sunday-from-my-very-latest.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I chat about the idea of the grand cycle in Fantasy.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/06/17/the-great-cycle-fate-and-causality-in-modern-fantasy/


----------



## sighdone

The Elephant Story from The Carol Burnett Show


----------



## edmjill

Guest blogger Darren Craske on the Road to Publishing http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/06/guest-blogger-darren-craske-my-road-to.html


----------



## msfowle

Author Feature: T.C. Southwell (Round 3) >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-P3
(Yup - more FREE books!)


----------



## TechnoHippy

Today's guest author interview is with thriller author Mads Sorensen:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/guest-author-interview-mads-sorensen.html


----------



## 13500

Discussing Claire Messud's "The Woman Upstairs" today on Bibliophilic Blather.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2013/06/substance.html


----------



## MarcyB

Middle Grade Monday: Kindle for Kids

http://bit.ly/14FOtsk


----------



## Robena

Today: talking about skills from our youth. In my case typing.  

www.robenagrant.com and click on My Blog.


----------



## Claudia King

Today I bloggled down into the specifics of why the movie _Watchmen_ contains some of the best -- and quite possibly the worst -- examples of sex being used appropriately in a storytelling medium.

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/appropriate-sex-scenes-watchmen.html

Latex and glowing genitalia galore.


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

Aundes Aura is not ON SALE RIGHT NOW

Me trying to be quirky in a "buy my book" post.


----------



## R. Doug

For Menudo Fans. No, not this Menudo:










_This_ Menudo:


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## TechnoHippy

I've reviewed Kit Tinsley's Dark County, an excellent collection of rural horror tales:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/book-impressions-dark-county-by-kit.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

Kobo steps it up in the UK.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/06/18/kobo-roars-past-nook-in-the-uk/


----------



## Eric Timar

My word puzzle has gone national -- it's the NPR Sunday Puzzle challenge this week!

*What do the following words have in common: Mate, peck, miss, pot, and blunder?*

Will Shortz knew the answer -- no surprise -- but used it anyway.

http://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/2013/05/01/what-do-these-words-have-in-common-mate-peck/


----------



## IAmDanMarshall

Just updated mine today, actually. Five lessons I learned while self-publishing my first novel.


----------



## Lissie

if you're not using Authorcentral - you're missing out as an Indie author - http://lissowerbutts.com/why-authors-should-be-using-amazons-author-central/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I share some summerly photos of my hometown today.


----------



## TechnoHippy

I've reviewed Shane Wards 'Terminus X':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/book-impressions-terminus-x-by-shane.html


----------



## edmjill

Guest Blogger Cherise Kelley: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/06/what-does-cherise-kelley-write.html


----------



## msfowle

NEW! Premade Print Covers! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Pb


----------



## Patty Jansen

Snippet and cover concept for my WIP, book 3 in the Return of the Aghyrians series (book 1 and 2 in sig file below): http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2013/06/19/soldiers-duty-snippet-because-i-can/


----------



## TechnoHippy

Western author Mark Mitten joins me in today's guest author interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/guest-author-interview-mark-mitten.html


----------



## DJ Edwardson

Each Wednesday I post musings on a different word. This week's word is: Quixtotic.

http://www.djedwardson.com/wednesdays-word-quixotic/


----------



## nadinucca

In case you haven't heard: Serving Time is free! Get all the links in the blog post.  Promo running through June 20.


----------



## cwashburn

I wrote about music--and how it's a bit like writing.


----------



## Lyle S Tanner

I started writing down my publishing checklist: http://lylestanner.com/2013/06/the-self-publishing-checklist/


----------



## Dan Fiorella

Posting the production of my radio script "War of the Worms," the third place winner in the On The Air Radio Players annual script contest.

http://www.danfiorella.com/1/post/2013/06/war-of-the-worms.html

Last year, my script version of LOST CLAUS placed second and I was able to utilize the audio to create the promos when I published the book.

(Yeah, and I have to fix the typos when I get home...)


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week is "The Not-So-Great 7-Eleven Caper"

And on our shared writing blog, "Still Deciding Whether to Self-Publish or Go the Traditional Route?", http://writetype.blogspot.com (This post discusses an interesting blog by David Farland, who is a successful hybrid author with interesting insights).

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## R. Doug

Random Pictures.

An example of two out of the dozen posted:

Chatting on the Cell:










Sailing:


----------



## William L.K.

My good friend BigAl from Books&Pals was my first guest blogger last week.
His insightful post is still on the top of the page.

If you wanna read it, just follow the link in my sig.

Thanks!


----------



## sighdone

Jerry Seinfeld On The Merv Griffin Show (1981)


----------



## TechnoHippy

Sherrie Cronin joins me in today's guest authors revisited interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/guest-authors-revisited-sherrie-cronin.html


----------



## drewavera

Here is an interview that I posted on my blog yesterday with Hugh Howey. http://drewavera.wordpress.com/author-interview-hugh-howey/


----------



## Marti talbott

CreateSpace Review - Updated

http://maritalbottstories.blogspot.com/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All about _Giving Myself a Black Eye_ featuring my Jack Russell Terrier, Angelo.

here


----------



## M T McGuire

Box 010 continues with Will Macmillan Jones http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2013/06/20/box-010-number-7-will-macmillan-jones/. Help him expunge the five things he loathes most from existence by voting them into Box 010.

On the Gumbee Fantasy Writers' Guild blog the latest post in the series on humour is up too. YOu can find that here http://gumbeeguild.co.uk/2013/06/19/gumbee-fantasy-writers-do-humour-wit-and-character-conversation-number-5-m-t-mcguire/

Cheers

MTM


----------



## msfowle

*Book Done - Now What?* >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-OD

*Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chrisstevenson

Guerrilla Warfare For Writers (special weapons and tactics)

I could really use some feedback on this blog post, so you're welcome to set me straight on this subject matter.

YA Taboos

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Thomas Watson

Just a brief note, this time out.

http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/2013/06/19/a-new-weblog-interview/


----------



## Gabriela Popa

The art of nonfiction by Phillip Lopate, in his excellent _To Show and To Tell_
here http://therighttopublish.blogspot.com/2013/06/phillip-lopate-columbia-university-i-am.html
Gabriela


----------



## timskorn

After writing about raised beds, reviewing music, and growing tobacco, all this scandalous political stuff has drawn me out of my self-imposed retirement. Latest post: http://timhscott.wordpress.com/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I found photos of some very cute crochet dolls online and share a photo of two crochet dolls I made as a teenager more than twenty years ago.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Playing the blame game in a Fantasy World...

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/06/21/pitchfork-time-externalizing-blame-when-a-system-fails/


----------



## Not Here Anymore

New post up today about writing quotes. Five Favorite Writing Quotes: My Writing Process from Beginning to End.

http://sararosett.blogspot.de/2013/06/5-favorite-quotes-writing-process-from.html


----------



## sighdone

Jerry Seinfeld talks about writing a joke


----------



## TechnoHippy

I'm joined by Landon Porter in today's guest author interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/guest-author-interview-landon-porter.html


----------



## edmjill

Guest blogger Claudia King on Sex in Literature http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/06/guest-blogger-claudia-king-on-sex-in.html


----------



## Guest

My Top 10 Smashing Pumpkins songs

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/06/shanes-top-10-smashing-pumpkins-songs.html


----------



## jaim101

Hi all,

Been posting to my blog quite a bit this week as I off work looking after my new Pointer puppy named Ralph. My latest blog post asks whether or not people like to have music on while they work. I do, low volume, but loud enough so I'm aware of it. It allows me to focus on the writing in a way that total silence does not. Speaking of which, I'm editing this afternoon so I'd best get back to it before the dog wakes up.

The blog can be found at http://the24hourjazzcafe.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Guest

Posted a new interview today with author Michelle Seifried.


----------



## Mike A. Wants

Thought I would drop this off here. A post about self-publishing from a reader's perspective.

http://indie-fantasy.com/why-i-love-self-publishing-a-readers-perspective/


----------



## KBoards Admin

My latest post is a musing on an old piano that has been in our family for six generations:

http://harveychute.blogspot.com


----------



## DJ Edwardson

My latest post is about the importance of heroes both in fiction and in life and how they overlap at times.

http://www.djedwardson.com/everybody-needs-a-hero/


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from yet another Fun Photo Friday:


----------



## msfowle

My Crappy Poetry: Entry #27 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Pw


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

A little post-mortem on my recent author signing event: 6 Things to Know Before Your Author Signing


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I continue my round-up of links and reactions to the recent ugliness in the SFF community.


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Check out the sexy snippet blog hop on a Sunday. Fun!!

http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I made a Slideshare account and share a PowerPoint presentation I made about clean-up efforts after the recent flood of the river Danube in South Germany.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Fragment from the new Katla KillFile "Fundamental Error", out soon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the first story from _Tales of a Ninth Grade Spartan_. Honestly, when I first read Pork Chops, I thought it was a true story. This ninth grader, who wished to remain anonymous, made it all up. Just a page long, but a cute read.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Kvothe is not a Mary Sue!

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/06/24/kvothe-is-not-a-mary-sue-urban-fantasy-and-the-state-of-fantasy-critique/


----------



## sighdone

The creator of Breaking Bad talks about breaking stories


----------



## Steve Vernon

My shortest story.
http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/06/22/an-exercise-in-flash-fiction/

Is Happy-Ever-After Storytelling Too Old-Fashioned?
http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/06/23/is-happy-ever-after-storytelling-too-old-fashioned/


----------



## msfowle

Writers Conference in West Virginia >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-PC


----------



## TechnoHippy

In today's guest author interview I am joined by Nadia Kim:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/guest-author-interview-nadia-kim.html


----------



## momilp

Richard Phillips, the best selling author of The Rho Agenda trilogy has graciously agreed to answer a few questions on my blog. He is one of my favorite authors and a very nice person. http://monicalaporta.com/2013/06/24/richard-phillips/


----------



## MarcyB

Middle Grade Monday: Kindle for Kids

http://bit.ly/15zHDS2


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

Some "Marketing Advice for the Writing Newb"

http://www.poptartmanifesto.com/2013/06/marketing-advice-for-writing-newb.html


----------



## clgordon

A shorter poetry post this time: The Fin Harvester.
http://clgordonwrites.wordpress.com/2013/06/24/poem-the-fin-harvester/


----------



## R. Doug

Another photoblog: The Salt Flats of the San Elizario Salt Wars:


----------



## sighdone

Garrett Morris talks about joining Saturday Night Live


----------



## Claudia King

Today's bloggle was all about my latest release, the fully compiled, revised, awesome-tastic version of my first serial novel!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/his-darkest-desire-complete-collection.html

Also lots of self-reflection and back-patting along the way, but interspersed with a healthy drop of reminding myself what a terrible hack I am, just for good measure.


----------



## J Dean

Thoughts about James Gandolfini and approaching the series _The Sopranos_ from a writer's perspective: http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2013/06/25/on-writing-the-sopranos/


----------



## Robena

Today's blog post: A review of Jennifer Haymore's wicked historical romance: The Duchess Hunt.
I loved this story and gave it five stars.  

www.robenagrant.com click on MY Blog.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

From the department of things most people here will likely not care about, I blog about the possible cancellation of the Ingeborg Bachmann Prize, an Austrian literary award which is awarded in a kind of workshop setting with authors reading unpublished texts and the jury discussing the texts, all live on TV. It's great viewing for writers, but doesn't get high ratings, so the Austrian TV network sponsoring the prize wants to cancel it to cut costs, while spending huge amounts of money on sports broadcasts and silly game and variety shows.

I also posted about hitting an Amazon Canada category bestseller list at my publisher blog and share some pretty photos of my hometown on my personal blog.


----------



## TechnoHippy

I've posted a review for 'The Mariner' by Ade Grant, it is an incredible read, 5 stars all the way.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/book-impressions-mariner-by-ade-grant.html


----------



## sighdone

Chuck Lorre offers some advice to writers.


----------



## TechnoHippy

Lee Mavin joins me for today's guest author interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/guest-author-interview-lee-mavin.html


----------



## edmjill

Guest blogger Luke Murphy talks about his debut novel DEAD MAN'S HAND http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/06/introducing-dead-mans-hand-by-luke.html


----------



## DJ Edwardson

The word for Wednesday: Scrivener. I know a lot of you use this great piece of writing software. If you don't, you should consider giving it a try.

http://www.djedwardson.com/wednesdays-word-scrivener/


----------



## msfowle

Winged Things and a Historical Romance >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-PL


----------



## DanDillard

I posted a flash piece about robbery, murder, and a loving elderly couple.

http://www.demonauthor.com/2013/06/all-passion-no-calculation.html

There's a new and different story every week!


----------



## Guest

My dog posted a new book review today.


----------



## cshenold

Join me for a fun interview about my writing and newest story, Fairy Dust at http://twrpblackrose.blogspot.com/


----------



## jemima_pett

Thanks to Ruth Nina Welsh, on whose blog I first found the information, I've been asking "Should you put your blog on Kindle?" Join in the discussion, it's fascinating!

And if a Giveaway is more your line, the Midsummer's Eve Giveaway Hop is open for entries until midnight (UK time) June 30th.


----------



## R. Doug

Photoblog on the Guadalupe Mountains. And here's a sample or two:


----------



## sighdone

Madelyn Pugh talks about writing for I Love Lucy


----------



## Guest

My Top 10 Porcupine Tree Songs

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/06/shanes-top-10-porcupine-tree-songs.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

Jaq Hawkins joins me in today's guest authors revisited interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/guest-authors-revisited-jaq-hawkins.html


----------



## RM Prioleau

I've posted my thoughts about the plagiarism incident: http://www.rmprioleau.com/archives/459


----------



## Steve Vernon

My writing is going to the dogs!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/06/27/chewy-speaks/


----------



## TechnoHippy

A reader has recommended Fellowship with Demons as a book that should be featured:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/featured-book-fellowship-with-demons-by.html

If you've read a book recently that you think deserves more attention then let me know!


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Played a game while waiting for some edits, was shocked to learn something.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/06/28/borderlands-bunkers-and-badasses-how-dlc-for-a-silly-game-earned-my-respect-all-over/


----------



## sighdone

Rob Reiner talks about writing with The Smothers Brothers


----------



## TechnoHippy

In today's guest auther interview we meet Bea Cannon:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/guest-author-interview-bea-cannon.html


----------



## alextaylorwolfe

Posted this morning about the Free Run for A Ransomed Heart! Read more here:

http://alextaylorwolfe.blogspot.com/2013/06/a-ransomed-heart-is-now-free.html


----------



## Guest

Why the CRIMSON STORM might be a breeze and THE LONG ROAD got a bit longer.

I explain to my readers why the novella and the sequel to my novel will take a bit longer. The short version: "Book Season" is from October to March, and throwing stuff out now really would be wasting sales potential.

http://orionstears.wordpress.com/2013/06/28/why-the-crimson-storm-might-be-a-breeze-and-the-long-road-got-a-bit-longer/


----------



## R. Doug

Fun Photo Friday - Surfing White Sands:


----------



## nadinucca

Today I talk about creating a successful Goodreads giveaway.


----------



## edmjill

Guest Blogger Mark Arundel http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/06/guest-post-by-mark-arundel-remembering.html


----------



## drewavera

an update about my next release... http://drewavera.wordpress.com/2013/06/28/reich-is-coming/


----------



## Claudia King

Today I decided to share my thoughts on exactly what makes for a great opening chapter in a novel, complete with examples, explosions, superheroes, and sex!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/how-to-write-great-first-chapter.html


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I wrote a very thoughtful and incredibly scholarly article on how to write a New Adult bestseller. There's no need to thank me. I'm doing it for the masses.
http://christopherbunn.com/guide-to-writing-new-adult-bestseller/


----------



## timskorn

I posted the first draft version of Chapter 1 for *Dustland!* Nearly as nerve-wracking as doing a full publish!  http://timhscott.wordpress.com/


----------



## edmjill

Guest blogger Stephanie Berget on Setting http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/06/guest-blogger-stephanie-berget-on.html


----------



## jacklusted

http://jacklusted.com/what-writers-can-learn-from-much-ado-about-nothing/


----------



## chrisstevenson

Guerrilla Warfare For Writers has interviewed Jim Melvin, author of the six-book epic fantasy series, The Death Wizard Chronicles:

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

My Sexy Saturday snippets are on the blog hop right now!! Loads of authors, follow the links.

http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Vaalingrade

I finally break down and explain myself when it comes to my... unique blogging vocabulary. Also, bagging on Rob Liefeld because it's in my contract.

http://www.descendantsserial.paradoxomni.net/the-vaal-city-lexicon/


----------



## TechnoHippy

Devorah Fox provides today's guest post about writing sequels:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/guest-post-to-be-continued-by-devorah.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/06/30/self-publishing-carnival-of-the-indies-issue-33/

Nothing much - just a link to this month's CARNIVAL OF THE INDIES.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Happy Canada Day

My blog post today is about simple character flaws in powerful people

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/07/01/with-great-power-comes-great-banality/


----------



## Guest

My Top Ten Pineapple Thief Songs

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2013/07/shanes-top-10-pineapple-thief-songs.html


----------



## strath

Listless, apathetic, useless, blocked? Why? It's the Four Horsemen of the Doldrums.

My latest blog post is in.

http://www.stevenspen.com/blog-1/


----------



## msfowle

Author Feature: Scant Montagne >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-PY


----------



## edmjill

Guest Blogger Lisa Grace: On Attracting A Movie Producer http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/07/tips-for-writing-book-that-is.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

A Wayne Gill joins me for today's guest author interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/guest-author-interview-wayne-gill.html


----------



## LectorsBooks

I finally took the plunge and upgraded from the free wordpress.com to a selfhosted (I went with HostGator) wordpress.org account. I did this so I could include affilliate links (it's a long, boring story, but basically centers around me living in a banned Amazon Affiliate state). As of this morning, I *think* I have all the kinks ironed out and things set up the way I like them.

So my posts aren't super exciting, but the shiny new blog is (at least to me)!

http://lectorsbooks.com/


----------



## Guest

Finalists for the 2013 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards! Several KB members made the finals!

http://bardsandsages.com/**********/2013/07/01/2013finalists/


----------



## Simplewriter

Discussing the dedication writing takes:

dawntoduskwriting.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Rabig

Just a few minutes ago, with a few words in praise of the late great Richard Matheson.

tonyrabig.blogspot.com


----------



## clgordon

Posted a flash fiction story titled "The Contest Artist."

http://clgordonwrites.wordpress.com/2013/07/01/flash-fiction-the-contest-artist/


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Blogging about my new release. Details at http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/

Trying out the linkmaker......


----------



## TechnoHippy

I've posted a review for A Calculated Life by Ann Charnock:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/book-impressions-calculated-life-by.html


----------



## edmjill

Guest blogger Susan MacNicol on authors and social media http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/07/guest-blogger-susan-macnicol-social.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I posted a pathetic plea for votes in the eFestival of Words: My Books Are Finalists! And I Need Your Help, Please.


----------



## 69959

I can't believe I forgot! The first preview of my next novel: http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/07/02/first-preview-of-forgotten-excerpt-and-teaser-image/


----------



## Mahree Moyle

How do you do blogs? This makes me crazy.


----------



## R. Doug

Return to Carlsbad Caverns - Part 1

Sample Photos:


----------



## M T McGuire

Hello there,

This week you can help author David Haywood Young cast his most loathed items into the darkness of Box 010. If you'd like a look, it's here http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2013/07/03/box-010-number-8-david-haywood-young/


----------



## TechnoHippy

Amanda M Lyons joins me for today's guest author interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/guest-author-interview-amanda-m-lyons.html


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Loads of posts from me lately:

_Kia's reading:_
Smashwords Sale list: http://kiasreading.blogspot.nl/2013/07/smashwords-sumerwinter-promotion-2013-1.html 
Relaunch of Deep Echoes - Sean P. Wallace with new cover: http://kiasreading.blogspot.nl/2013/07/cover-relaunch-deep-echoes-sean-p.html

_Kia learns Japanese_
1st of July post: http://kialearnsjapanese.blogspot.nl/2013/07/1st-of-july-what-happened-in-june-and.html
trilingual post, Polite language: http://kialearnsjapanese.blogspot.nl/2013/07/polite-language-important-triligual.html


----------



## R. Doug

Return to Carlsbad Caverns - Part 2

Sample shots:


----------



## cshenold

It's launch day for Fairy Dust. Come to http://carol-carolsinkspot.blogspot.com
Win electronic or print copy of Privy to Murder or Bloody Murder


----------



## edmjill

Guest blogger Julie Farley: It All Started with _Dear Diary_... 
http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/07/guest-blogger-julie-farley-it-started.html


----------



## cshenold

Read and comment on my interview at
http://twrpblackrose.blogspot.com/2013/06/hii-am-editor-ally-robertson-with-wild.html?showComment=1372864599566#c887315776455329475

It's the official Launch day for Fairy Dust.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

I have started to post excerpts of all 26 of my novels. A deeper cut than the Amazon peek inside.

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/

Main author site is at http://www.nightwriter93.com

Our CUL8R Time travel mystery series website is at http://www.cul8rseries.com


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

Progress towards New Year's Resolutions

1 out of 4, and I also reveal how many books I've sold and given away since I released my book on the 7th of last month.


----------



## Dan Fiorella

I'm going to be on TV! Local TV. Government-sponsered local TV....

http://www.danfiorella.com/1/post/2013/06/the-big-quiz-thing.html


----------



## Claudia King

Today I put on my hipster glasses and talked all about how fantastic it is to be living in the age of digital indie distribution, where you can get shows about how to bake D&D themed cookies and books about tentacle monster sex all at the touch of a button:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/indie-versus-industry.html


----------



## Robena

Talking about paying to attend promotional events, where you are not only the speaker, but get to sign your books. And you have to PAY them! Sheesh. Also discussing Spear Phishing. My Blog at: www.robenagrant.com


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

My latest fraud blog post is "Can Your Computerized Car by Hacked?" (the answer might scare you!) http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

And on our shared writing blog, "What are Your Writing Habits?" at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I celebrate my two year indie publishing anniversary and announce my latest book.


----------



## msfowle

A Safe & Happy Fourth >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Qf


----------



## edmjill

Interview with author Daniel C. Chamberlain http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/07/interview-author-daniel-c-chamberlain.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

Rosen Trevithick is featured in today's guest author revisited:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/guest-authors-revisited-rosen-trevithick.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I attempt to write about revolution as a good theme for modern fantasy.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/07/05/revolution-july-4th-and-the-essence-of-modernity/


----------



## TechnoHippy

It's not often you see the more 'romance' and my name in the same sentence, well today I've had a guest post published on the Storm Chase Romance blog. I've written a post entitled 'Why Write Guest Posts?', you can read it at the link below:

http://stormchasenovels.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/guest-blogger-michael-brookes-why-write.html

If you have an idea for a guest post and you'd like to write one for my blog then get in touch.

Thanks Storm for the feature!


----------



## msfowle

It's Time to Play "Name That First" - from The First Series by M.S. Fowle >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Qo


----------



## 69959

I wrote about Kindle Worlds today. I also _might_ have mentioned my new KW story. I also linked to a good post which addressed the concerns a lot of authors have about KW. http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/07/05/kindle-worlds-is-now-open/


----------



## R. Doug

Return to Carlsbad Caverns - Part 3

Sample shots:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just a quick post of my new release, appropriately entitled _Fireworks_


----------



## Steve Vernon

A guest blog appearance at the Kobo Writing Life blog.

http://kobowritinglife.com/2013/07/05/eat-your-borccoli-just-one-more-bite-three-simple-writing-tricks-for-increased-productivity/comment-page-1/#comment-3212


----------



## ellendominick

A Toy Review

http://ellen-dominick.squarespace.com/blog/2013/6/26/sex-toy-reviews-vibrating-lovers-crop-by-california-exotics


----------



## Todd Thorne

My dark, tormented, 500-word flash piece was posted by 1000words today. Blog entry (with a link to the story):
http://dark-opus.blogspot.com/2013/07/published-flash-piece-from-writing.html

And in case you're wondering, here's the image prompt that provided motivation for the story:










Thanks martinak15 for the inspirational photo!


----------



## momilp

I just posted about my latest Friday Snippet and a new digital oil painting 

http://monicalaporta.com/2013/07/05/friday-snippet-45/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I reveal the new covers for the Silencer series (which you can also see in my sig) and also post about how my newly published SF novella already hit an Amazon.com category bestseller list.


----------



## TechnoHippy

I interview author K C Blake as part of her blog tour for her new release 'Bait':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/the-bait-blog-tour-author-interview.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

I have posted about how I've been building my blog's readership:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/building-your-blogs-presence.html


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

A Return to Truly Social Networking http://bit.ly/14U1xIF


----------



## LectorsBooks

I posted about my new cafepress store. http://lectorsbooks.com/


----------



## edmjill

Guest blogger Tracy Falbe talks about Head Bouncing... http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/07/guest-blogger-tracy-falbe-in-defense-of.html


----------



## RuthNestvold

I posted today about mindsets and our attitudes towards success and failure:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/07/07/mindsets-and-our-attitudes-to-success-and-failure/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I have a short post about coming across a sentence that is not just clunky, but flat out illogical, while revising an older story.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

What Modern Fantasy has to offer in discussions of technology

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/07/08/modern-fantasy-speculation-without-obsolescence/


----------



## JamieCampbell

Getting excited about my book release this week: http://jamiecampbell.com.au/2013/07/angels-uprising/


----------



## Patty Jansen

My husband works in Canberra. Every Monday, we get up at 5am and I drive him to Central so he can catch the bus to that very cold and windy place (*waves at David Adams*). After I've dropped him off, I go somewhere to take photos and post them on my blog. I got a semi-professional camera in March and have been doing this series since then.

These are some of this morning's pictures: http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2013/07/08/photography-dawn-at-the-spit-bridge/


----------



## R. Doug

Asiana Airlines Flight 214 - What We REALLY Know


----------



## TechnoHippy

Helen J Beal takes the hot seat in today's guest author interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/guest-author-interview-helen-j-beal.html


----------



## edmjill

Guest Blogger K. Wodke on "What Happens Next?" http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/07/what-happens-next-by-guest-blogger-k.html


----------



## Saffron

Interesting blog you have there, C.P.D. Harris. I love discussions of technology in Fantasy/SF and these days tech. is so relevant, in an uprecedented way.

I've been on a veritable blog-fest. I signed up for a Summer Circus. It's been fun and I'm enjoying it, but writing and formatting 12 days of blog posts was a big sweat!

http://fionafaithross.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Claudia King

Today I decided to blog all about how books are by far the most interactive storytelling medium out there, and how Ned Stark isn't always Sean Bean:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/books-and-interactive-storytelling.html

I'd be super interested to hear some other perspectives on the subject of books and interactivity!


----------



## Senseidoji

Been a while. I have posted quite a bit since my last entry here. Check out my recent post that talks about how one little comment from a follower of my blog led me to write three books. http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/


----------



## lukemallory

Posted about my new books  Was waiting months to post it..!!!
http://www.lukemallory.blogspot.ie/2013/07/new-series-of-novelettes-out-now.html


----------



## strath

Marrying? Thinking about it? Did it and never again?

My latest blog post explores marriage and fireworks.

Read it at:

http://www.stevenspen.com/blog-1/


----------



## TechnoHippy

Kathy Petrakis joins me in today's guest authors revisited interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/guest-authors-revisited-kathy-petrakis.html


----------



## edmjill

Today, I've got guest blogger Tracy Ward & she talks about research and writing http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/07/researching-write-way-with-tracy-ward.html


----------



## msfowle

*Author Feature:* Emme Rollins and her latest release, _Dear Rockstar_ >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-QG


----------



## stacyjuba

How Your Family Can Send Postcards to Sick Children and Brighten Their Day
http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/07/08/family-vacation-idea-how-you-can-send-postcards-to-sick-children-and-brighten-their-day/


----------



## drewavera

I've posted several more author interviews including Hugh Howey, SG Redling and more to my blog. www.drewavera.wordpress.com  Coming soon is Joanna Penn from thecreativepenn.com


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Just blogged bout cover reveals ad re-covers...http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2013/07/09/cover-reveal-1-0-with-kathy/


----------



## edmjill

Today's a double whammy on my blog. I have just posted a guest column from author Ethan Jones. He chats about PLOT. Check it out here: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/07/guest-blogger-ethan-jones-on-plot.html


----------



## J Dean

Sending public congratulations to a newly published author! http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2013/07/10/a-congratulations-to-another-published-writer/


----------



## msfowle

MORE New Premade Print Covers >> http://wp.me/p2LrjO-ev


----------



## edmjill

"What Makes an Author" by guest blogger Michael Parker http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/07/what-makes-author-by-guest-blogger.html


----------



## R. Doug

My search for a good home defense weapon to replace a failure: Replacing a Home Defense Weapon

With pictures, of course (samples below):


----------



## RuthNestvold

I blogged today about how I'm slowly increasing my daily word count, using some advice gleaned here on the Kindle Boards:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/07/10/slowly-increasing-my-word-count-the-natural-way/


----------



## Emily Kimelman

I also talked about increasing my writing speed this week in the context of finishing my fourth novel. 
http://emilykimelman.wordpress.com/2013/07/08/im-done-almost/


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Found some old songs I recorded back in the early 90s. This one is called She's So Fast. Good friend of mine singing lead, me on instruments (and wrote it).
http://christopherbunn.com/old-tunes-shes-so-fast/


----------



## msfowle

Paranormal Fantasy Giveaway for the month of July >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-QU


----------



## TechnoHippy

Xavier Edwards features in today's guest authors revisited interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/guest-authors-revisited-xavier-edwards.html


----------



## Tim_A

One of my key locations featured in yesterday's Afternoon Drama on Radio 4:

http://www.tim-arnot.com/faringdon-on-the-radio/

(The radio show plays in iPlayer - not sure how it'd fare outside the UK - please post a comment letting me know if it works or not)


----------



## DJ Edwardson

Some thoughts on the creative process for books, using architecture as a metaphor:

http://www.djedwardson.com/books-architecture-for-the-mind/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I delve into greater detail about how a broken system can lead to immense conflict in a fantasy world.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/07/12/totally-not-allegorical-example-of-a-corrupted-system-as-a-fantasy-plotpoint/


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Too many things have been keeping me from blogging lately, but today I managed to post about my current Kindle freebie at Wysardessence: A Fantasist's Reality.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Yes, Moses. Thank you for asking. I posted an old song I wrote and recorded called These Days.
http://christopherbunn.com/old-tunes-these-days/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have a lengthy post about the problem with contemporary German literary fiction.


----------



## clgordon

Posted a flash fiction piece inspired by a recent trip to wine country. Annnnd it happens to be titled "Wine Country." 
http://clgordonwrites.wordpress.com/2013/07/11/flash-fiction-wine-country/


----------



## Jan Thompson

In the last two weeks I've been compiling marketing tips for writers, mostly as notes to self. Not sure how useful they are, but something is better than nothing, I think. Feel free to ignore the inspirational quotes if you're not into that. But the marketing links are helpful to me, so maybe they could help another unpubbbed writer trying to navigate the indie world too. Cheers.

Marketing Missives
http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/marketing-missives.html

More Marketing Missives
http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/more-marketing-missives.html

HTH.


----------



## August Wainwright

How to Find Success as a Self-Published Author

Recently, I've been struck by a recurring conversation that continues to pop up everywhere I turn. In various forums, on websites, and in comment sections, it seems to be what so many indie and self-published authors are thinking (and complaining) about right now.

So what is it?

Well for me, it's a discussion about success. It's a discussion about how to define what success looks like and a discussion about how to achieve that success.

Continue reading: How to Find Success as a Self-Published Author


----------



## Saffron

Just finished a marathon run of twelve daily postings for a blog hop. Actually I enjoyed it quite a lot, and today I posted something different, because it caught my imagination and because it makes such a contrast. Glass rain - have to share it with you.

http://fionafaithross.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/hot-jupiter.html


----------



## edmjill

Guest blogger Charles R. Stubbs and the Three A's... http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/07/the-three-as-of-setting-by-guest.html


----------



## msfowle

Author Feature: James L. Hill >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-R6


----------



## TechnoHippy

I've posted some thoughts about why I write horror stories:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/why-i-write-horror-stories.html


----------



## A. Rosaria

For a change I've been busy on my blog. Last post is about the book cover I made this morning.

http://creationofanovel.blogspot.nl/2013/07/preview-book-cover-nurse-finitum-2.html


----------



## edmjill

Guest blogger Michael Potts, author of "End of Summer" http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/07/how-to-use-life-experiences-in-fiction.html


----------



## R. Doug

Yesterday was Fun Photo Friday, and the subject was White Sands National Monument.

Sample shots:


----------



## Lyle S Tanner

I've made two since the last time I posted in this thread:

Comfort Zone: http://lylestanner.com/2013/06/comfort-zone/

Deleted Scenes: http://lylestanner.com/2013/07/deleted-scenes/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I blog about how I tried to watch _Girls_ and totally failed to grasp the appeal.


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

Just posted a piece about whether a serious writer has to publish. Or can you be a serious writerand never show your work to anyone?

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.co.nz/

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## EthanRussellErway

My post today involved a few words to encourage you to see Pacific R I'm. Please check it out (my blog and the movie) 

http://ethanrussellerway.blogspot.com/2013/07/pacific-rim-rampage-video-game-meets.html


----------



## stacyjuba

I published a post that discussed the movie The Internship and also talked about two resources to teach kids about positive thinking - a free downloadable happy thoughts journal and an artist who sells painted Happy Thoughts rocks.

http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/07/12/start-theinternship-early-teach-kids-positive-thinking-with-happy-thoughts-rocks-and-journal/


----------



## TechnoHippy

Marianne Spitzer joins me in an author interview as part of her Annamarie and Magdalena Book Tour‏:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/annamarie-and-magdalena-book-tour.html


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Finishing that first draft. Sometimes easy. Sometimes not.


----------



## jaim101

Evening folks,

Did a post tonight about my plans and efforts to reshape my working life to allow more time at home with the dog and more time writing books for you good people to read. Hopefully by Christmas I might have it sorted. You can read more at http://the24hourjazzcafe.blogspot.co.uk/

Thanks


----------



## RuthNestvold

I blogged today about a writing dilemma given new archeological findings at Caerleon:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/07/14/a-research-dilemma-new-archelogical-discoveries-at-caerleon-and-an-update/


----------



## kea

Today I posted about the first book in my series being free for the next three days: http://www.keaalwang.com/2013/07/treehugger-goes-free-for-kindle-july-14th-16th-2013.html

and I wrote a post about continuity when writing a series which was supposed to be on my blog, but wound up using it as a guest post last minute.
http://fictionalboundaries.wordpress.com/2013/07/14/guest-post-kea-alwang-pt-1/


----------



## LanelleH

I recently made a blog and here is my first blog post! >>> http://authorbarbiehall.blogspot.com/2013/07/the-rougher-draft.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I redid one of my covers and share some links of interest.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I write about Robin Hood as an archetypal character in Fantasy.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/07/15/classic-characters-robin-hood-the-pastoral-rogue/


----------



## jacklusted

Second Drafts are for Story.


----------



## sarahdalton

Blog post about my latest release, and an extract!

http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/?p=239


----------



## TechnoHippy

In today's guest author interview I meet Josiah Morgan:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/guest-author-interview-josiah-morgon.html


----------



## Robena

Posted about RWA's Literacy Autographing event in Atlanta this week. I'm rubbing elbows with the famous.    My Blog: www.robenagrant.com


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

"Magik and Mayhem" Fantasy Blog Hop and Giveaway, July 15th - 19th: Magic in Válkia

I'm giving away 2 copies of Aundes Aura. All commenters will be put into a hat and drawn. On the blog hop main page, there's also a grand giveaway, and the winner will receive all the books on the list, as well as a gift card.


----------



## 13500

You up for a little vocab list this Monday morning?

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2013/07/editing-for-grammarphobes-monday.html


----------



## Dan Fiorella

Hey, I'm on a game show!

http://www.danfiorella.com/1/post/2013/07/my-thing-on-the-big-quiz-thing.html


----------



## R. Doug

Rio de Janeiro - Part 1

Sample Shots:


----------



## LanelleH

Wrote about the most annoying YA fiction tropes! 

http://authorbarbiehall.blogspot.com/2013/07/highly-annoying-ya-fiction-tropes.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Today I wrote about a new pet peeve: nationalistic tattoos that get it wrong... I think there should be a conversation about it:

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2013/07/upside-down.html


----------



## edmjill

Guest blogger Misa Buckley on Shape-Shifters in Sci-Fi http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/07/guest-blogger-misa-buckley-on.html


----------



## msfowle

5 Fun Editing Tips >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Rg


----------



## TechnoHippy

Cherie Magnus joins me in today's guest authors revisited interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/guest-authors-revisited-cherie-magnus.html


----------



## Claudia King

This is probably the most topical my blog's ever been; today I wrote a short article on J. K. Rowling's newly uncovered pen name, and discussed the question of just how ethical it is to make up all kinds of juicy details about yourself to try and sell more books.

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/j-k-rowling-cuckoos-calling-and-ethics.html

(also it turns out I'm not a sex goddess with a harem of handsome lovers)


----------



## chrisstevenson

Got another one for Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:

Young Adult? Wuss Up?

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/

I just had to explore this subject a little since is caught fire in one of my writing groups. Are we seriously looking a new category in the eye? Your comments for and against are welcome.

Chris


----------



## Vaalingrade

Weird blog for me as part of a blog hop. Herein, I steal a document from one of my characters in a fictional world and post it for my own gain:

http://www.descendantsserial.paradoxomni.net/the-ecology-of-the-tresolmi-elf/


----------



## Willo

Following Vaalingrade's lead and posting my blog hop entry, "How to Tame a Dark Elf" : http://wnrmedia.tumblr.com/day/2013/07/15


----------



## TechnoHippy

Emma Faragher joins me in today's guest author interview and discusses her debut novel:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/guest-author-interview-emma-faragher.html


----------



## DJ Edwardson

Wednesday's word is Predilection. It's a fun word and I decided to share a few predilections of my own.

http://www.djedwardson.com/wednesdays-word-predilection/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week is "The Link Between Car Crashes and ID Theft", at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

On my shared writing blog, I've posted, "When Six Become Five", http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's Rio de Janeiro - Part 2:


----------



## Shana Norris

Today I posted a really honest look at my last six months as a full-time writer:

http://www.shananorris.com/2013/07/six-months-as-a-full-time-writer/


----------



## edmjill

Guest post by mystery author Cathy Astolfo http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/07/canadians-are-not-so-nice-by-guest.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

Paradise Lost expert Dennis Danielson joins me in today's guest authors revisted interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/guest-authors-revisited-dennis-danielson.html


----------



## DJ Edwardson

I shared an excerpt from my upcoming science fiction novella, _The Jammer and the Blade_. It tells the story of one warrior as she races to save the life of her father in the midst of a decaying, war torn world.

http://www.djedwardson.com/jammer-and-the-blade-excerpt/


----------



## DJ Edwardson

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> You up for a little vocab list this Monday morning?


Karen, I really enjoyed your list of unusual words. Thanks for expanding my vocabulary.


----------



## 13500

DJ Edwardson said:


> Karen, I really enjoyed your list of unusual words. Thanks for expanding my vocabulary.


So glad you liked it, D.J. Thanks!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I talk about a recent trip to Saarbrücken, which involved driving 564 kilometers there and back again in the space of two days. Photos will follow tomorrow.


----------



## timskorn

I just hit 60k words in my WIP so, naturally, I blogged "How to write 60,000 words (and enjoy it)": http://timhscott.wordpress.com/


----------



## Jan Thompson

My last blog post was on whether writers are under-blogging or over-blogging.

"Too Blogged or Not Too Blogged" by Jan Thompson
http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/too-blogged.html

Thanks for the thread!


----------



## Jan Thompson

timskorn said:


> I just hit 60k words in my WIP so, naturally, I blogged "How to write 60,000 words (and enjoy it)": http://timhscott.wordpress.com/


Good one. Thanks for the push. I need to hear that.


----------



## edmjill

Guest blogger Caitlin White on: The Here's Journey http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/07/4-top-tips-for-writing-heros-journey-by.html


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/

This series promotes free books combined with the release of my newest time travel mystery, BION [Believe It Or Not] coming out 7/31/13.

Here's the cover...followed by the blurb.










Believe it or Not . . . "Ladies and Gentlemen, Boys and Girls &#8230;welcome to the best entertainment money can buy, the Maxwell Brothers Circus!"

Four high school friends are able to do two things no one else on the planet can do . . . talk with dead people and time travel to that past.

As they slowly turn the dial of their Sprit Radio Kelly, Scott, Austin and Zoey hear hundreds of sad, lonely voices of souls that have passed but apparently never moved on, pleading for help.

A young woman asks them to find her twin brother Jesse who had run away to the circus in 1927, then disappeared and was never heard from again. Going back and living with a circus sounds like fun. Plus an old book provides a glimpse into the past . . . as well as a photo of Jesse.

They discover that circus life is not all glamour and fun; it's a lot of hard work. As usual, they jump in and quickly find jobs, places to sleep and new friends. But most importantly, they find Jesse. Now all they have to do is keep him alive.

For Zoey, it's love at first sight. If they are successful and save his life, will she be able to let him go? Can she give up everything she has in the present for true love in the past?


----------



## R. Doug

with some of my favorite Rio photos (samples below):


----------



## William L.K.

I just posted a little while ago.
It was fun writing it up. *"The Godfather or Star Wars?"*

I make it pretty clear which one I like better, IMHO. 

http://www.awesometrilogies.com/visit-our-blog.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I posted photos as well as a bit of historical background about my recent trip to the South West German city of Saarbrücken.


----------



## edmjill

Guest Blogger Barry Napier on Ghosts and Horror http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/07/is-ghost-story-horror-story-by-guest.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

My review of Stephen King's JOYLAND.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/07/20/stephen-kings-joyland-my-review/


----------



## R. Doug

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today I posted photos as well as a bit of historical background about my recent trip to the South West German city of Saarbrücken.


I really enjoy it when you post pictures, Cora. They're always so fun to peruse.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

R. Doug said:


> I really enjoy it when you post pictures, Cora. They're always so fun to peruse.


Glad you like them, Doug. I'm always glad to see yours as well. I have some more photos coming up of a day trip to Bremerhaven with lots of historical ships.


----------



## R. Doug

CoraBuhlert said:


> Glad you like them, Doug. I'm always glad to see yours as well. I have some more photos coming up of a day trip to Bremerhaven with lots of historical ships.


I'll definitely be looking forward to those, Cora.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Bremerhaven photos are coming another time, for today I offer some musings on the Emmy nominations and the state of US TV in general.


----------



## Error404

Started a series where I'm posting tidbits of the research I did for my upcoming historical paranormal YA series.


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

I posted to my blog about meeting some of the most awesome ladies in the world!

http://www.bellawrites.com/awesome-day-met-sarra-cannon-and-holly-ward/


----------



## edmjill

Where did you find that awesome book http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/07/finding-those-hidden-gems-of-books-by.html


----------



## cwashburn

My recent post was about the difficulties that can arise when choosing a book title.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Yes, Moses, I have. My most recent post was a musing on how children's ideas about work evolve from modern versions of hunter-gatherer to some form of wimpy consultant. Obviously the result of watching too much Barney, school, eating sugar-frosted cereals, etc.

http://christopherbunn.com/from-hunter-gather-to-consultant-children-evolve/


----------



## johnaburks

I always forget I have a blog.


----------



## Davidmurphy

Yes, I happily blogged about the art of one-star reviews and friends we meet along the way.

http://thatdavidmurphy.blogspot.com/2013/07/universal-star.html


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

I posted the deets on my book, TAURUS, now that it fully released from The Wild Rose Press. No longer exclusive on amazon kdp. You should be finding it everywhere ebooks are sold. Yay.

http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I have a lengthy post about the problems of formulaic storytelling, inspired by an article I read lately.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I talk about my second book release and a very harsh lesson learned.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/07/22/strategy-and-dirty-deeds-lessons-learned-from-my-second-book-release/


----------



## TechnoHippy

The Blogger Book Fair has started and get things going Noree Cosper has written a guest post comparing the original Dracula novel with the movie:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/blogger-book-fair-guest-post-by-noree.html


----------



## sarahdalton

Book release day for the final book in my series, The Unleashed! http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/?p=242


----------



## Claudia King

Just a quick post today about my new release, and vacation plans!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/wild-judgements-published.html


----------



## Adam Poe

Can't believe I went two months without a blog post!

Here's a new one containing info on a new release, Nook problems, and book signing #2.

http://authoradampoe.blogspot.com/2013/07/new-release-nook-problems-and-book.html


----------



## R. Doug

Another Perspective on the George Zimmerman Case


----------



## Jan Thompson

Writers, are you blogging too much, too little, or just right?

http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/too-blogged.html


----------



## Jan Thompson

For anyone new to self-publishing, here is a collection of articles I think are useful, with my comments added, plus notes for inspirational writers balancing the money vs faith issue, if it is an issue at all.

http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/self-publishing-notes.html


----------



## Jan Thompson

Writers, do you find yourself chasing writing trends? Do you write what's hot, and abandon what's not? Here's my blog article on chasing the winds of change:

http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/chasing-winds.html


----------



## Adam Poe

I spent a fair amount of time redoing my entire blog layout and design. What do you think of the update?

http://authoradampoe.blogspot.com/


----------



## JRWoodward

New cover reveal


----------



## TechnoHippy

The Blogger Book Fair continues with a guest post from Cole Knightly about how video games influenced his writing:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/blogger-book-fair-guest-post-by-cole.html


----------



## msfowle

Author Feature (and a new book release!): Ben Trube >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-RB


----------



## TechnoHippy

In today's guest authors revisited I catch up with Larry Garner and find out what he's been up to since I last interviewed him in December.
_
Have you become a better writer? If so, how?
I believe anyone who pays attention will become a better writer, even if the changes are unintentional. Just the act of interacting with readers and other writers causes me to mentally file away information and observances that ring a bell with me._

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/guest-authors-revisited-larry-garner.html


----------



## LanelleH

How Shoujo manga inspired my writing  http://authorbarbiehall.blogspot.com/2013/07/how-shoujo-manga-inspired-my-writing.html


----------



## DJ Edwardson

sarahdalton said:


> Book release day for the final book in my series, The Unleashed! http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/?p=242


Congrats, Sarah. Must be a great feeling to have finally wrapped up the series. That's quite an accomplishment.


----------



## 13500

Ever run into one of your characters on the street?

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2013/07/its-all-about-characters.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

Science fiction author Paul Levinson joins me for today's guest author interview:

_What do you enjoy most about writing?
I love being the Supreme Being in my own universe - it's a wonderful feeling, creating characters, investing them with lives, putting them in situations, and seeing where it goes from there. I rarely collaborate, because I enjoy answering only to myself when I'm writing._

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/guest-author-interview-paul-levinson.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

This week's fraud blog is "Protecting Your Kids From ID Theft", http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on our shared writing blog, "It's a Matter of Trust", http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## DJ Edwardson

Wednesday's word is: viand. Food for thought. Check out this week's vocabulary post.

http://www.djedwardson.com/wednesdays-word-viand/


----------



## FMH

Blog Tour in Progress and every day I've updated with a link to today's post across America. I'm having a blast with it.  http://firenectarseries.blogspot.com/


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

This month's Featured Author is Nonnie Jules.

http://thecozycornerreadingroom.blogspot.com/

comments are welcome

Fill out the form if you are interested in being a Featured Author. Or browse the site if you want to Guest Blog or answer Interview Questions.

If you are a reader, you can find lots of books there.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I have a really great interview with K.S. Augustin, an indie SFF author from Malaysia. Among other things, we discuss how indie publishing has been a boon for international authors.


----------



## msfowle

My Crappy Poetry: Entry #28 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-RM


----------



## TechnoHippy

I catch up with Alex Roddie in today's guest authors revisited interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/guest-author-interview-alex-roddie.html


----------



## lukemallory

Some jerk hit me on the head with a bottle.

http://www.lukemallory.blogspot.ie/2013/07/soi-got-bottled.html


----------



## Claudia King

Today's blog was a long-overdue review of one of my all-time favourite books, Jean M. Auel's _The Clan of the Cave Bear_!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/review-clan-of-cave-bear.html


----------



## Jan Thompson

Do book covers matter?

http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/do-covers-sell.html


----------



## Bryon Quertermous

I tend to blog in spurts, which is quite possibly the worst way to build an audience. As I've been trying to focus my site more on my editing work and less on my writing I've tried to post more frequently about that, but my last post was about taking my kids to the zoo and I think that's the best thing to post about.


----------



## KevinH

I blogged recently about my decision to leave KDP Select and the upcoming release of the sequel to my book _Sensation_: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jan Thompson

Is there a paradox in self-publishing?

http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/a-self-publishing-paradox.html


----------



## Andre Jute

*THE HARD LIFE OF AN EDITOR, DELAYS AT HEATHROW, HOT IN THE SOUTH OF FRANCE...*​


----------



## Emily Kimelman

I blogged about how I'm nervous for my forthcoming release, STRINGS OF GLASS (A Sydney Rye Novel, #4), and the fact that it was a very rocky day on the boat. It includes my very first instagram video. Have others tried it? I'm really enjoying it so far.

http://emilykimelman.wordpress.com/2013/07/24/dear-readers-11/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Enjoy my interview with Barbara Rogan, author of A DANGEROUS FICTION, that came out today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2013/07/25/10-questions-with-barbara-rogan/

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## R. Doug

Igneous Dikes of the Southwestern U.S.

Sample shots:


----------



## Guest

My dog is now interviewing authors. Yes, you read that correctly.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's Dead Tree Edition of Fun Photo Friday:


----------



## TechnoHippy

In response to a comment I received from last week's post I written a few thoughts about science in science fiction:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/how-much-science-should-there-be-in.html


----------



## Andre Jute

​My editor is resorting to the sangria.
The hard life of an editor 2: Wolves on the Cote d'Azur
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3831​


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I posted a sample of my sensual thriller "L'Inked"

http://bit.ly/15A4z5c


----------



## The 13th Doctor

I posted a snippet from my steampunk western wip, as part of SFFSat (Science Fiction Fantasy Saturday).

http://www.gayleramage.co.uk/2013/07/sffsat-27072013.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Keeping Track of My Characters


----------



## JRWoodward

A sample chapter from our work-in-progress, the sequel to our first book:

http://mactamicksfinestscotchltd.com/banning-and-the-goats/


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I blogged about writing during my solo motorcycle trip through France and Italy, where I managed to write 27,000 words in twenty days.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I have a lengthy post about Marvel's Thor, Richard Wagner and cultural appropriation.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Transitioning from Gladiatorial duels to large scale battles.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/07/29/battle-tactics-key-differences-between-duel-and-battle/


----------



## MrBourbons

Still new to the blogging game, but my latest post is this: Digital Effect


----------



## msfowle

New Release by Jason D. Morrow >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-RY


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

It might seem obvious to some, but creating a paperback version of your book is an important part of the self-publishing process: http://bit.ly/17bjbr4.


----------



## LGOULD

I posted some thoughts about women writers, and women in general, trying to have it all at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Patty Jansen

In which I go on a rant against writer spam:

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/2013/07/29/message-to-self-published-writers-please-can-the-spam/


----------



## Scott Daniel

Life events have taken me away from the keyboard the last few months ... but I'm back, finally, and enjoying working on my WIP:

http://drafttonovel.blogspot.com/2013/07/when-life-gets-in-way-of-writing.html


----------



## Andre Jute

The hard life of an editor 3: Darkness overtakes us
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3855​


----------



## jdcore

Today, I posted a review to my blog for a book that drops on Kindle Select tomorrow. http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2013/07/book-review-cache-predator-by-m.html


----------



## edmjill

Getting caught up after vacation. My latest blog offerings are posts from TWO guest bloggers.

Author Richard Tongue discusses Discovery Writing http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/07/guest-blogger-richard-tongue-and.html

and

Author Chris Redding chats about naming characters http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/07/thoughts-on-character-names-by-guest.html

Stop by and have a look!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted on my blog about how I'm trying to *help victims of an apparent arson* by way of earnings from people borrowing one of my books from the Kindle Owners' Lending Library.


----------



## JRWoodward

My wife and I have a guest post on Writerly Goodness, on the advantages and methods of being a married couple who write together:
http://melaniemarttila.ca/latest-posts/


----------



## MrBourbons

Latest musing - why I shouldn't obsess over reviews:

http://www.bourbonicafro.co.uk/blog/2013/07/30/obsession/


----------



## R. Doug

Historic Kern Place, El Paso - Part 1

Sample shots:


----------



## ScriptLand

I've started doing author interviews. Here's the latest: http://scriptland.net/interview-with-ana-blaze-contemporary-and-paranormal-romance-writer/


----------



## matthewblake

I just posted a horror poem to my blog last night. I've gotten my most followers in one day so far from it! The Wild.


----------



## Nadine

Here's me.... fishing and screaming, not necessarily in that order

http://www.happierthanabillionaire.com/


----------



## Vaalingrade

My Five Favorite Super-Couples

http://www.descendantsserial.paradoxomni.net/my-favorite-super-couples/

Plus runners-up.


----------



## Jan Thompson

Some sales numbers for eBooks:

http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/ebook-summer.html


----------



## Adam Poe

I'm going to write a book! Or...I hope..


----------



## TechnoHippy

I've posted a review for 'His Work to See' by Richard Wright, it's an excellent celestial themed short story:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/book-impressions-his-work-to-see-by.html


----------



## 13500

Bringing together generations of women and the conversations it sparked.
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2013/07/visiting-with-sts-peter-paul-book-club.html


----------



## Guest

Chewy has been conducting more interviews!


----------



## DJ Edwardson

In my never-ending quest to increase your vocabulary, here is Wednesday's Word: limpid.

http://www.djedwardson.com/wednesdays-word-limpid/


----------



## bhazelgrove

Some thoughts on the current state of Social Media and Selling Books. 
http://www.theviewfromhemingwaysattic.com/2013/07/the-nuttiness-of-social-media.html


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

Ha! It made me laugh out loud.


----------



## ken_naga

I am a new convert into this blogging world, so I ask in advance for forgiveness any trespasses or grievances. My new blog, Naga's Coils, was updated today with an exercise in delving deeper into the psyche of one's character, with an example.

http://kennaga.blogspot.com/2013/07/writing-excercise-playing-with-character.html

Comments and criticisms are most welcome.


----------



## John H. Carroll

I've updated my book sales and giveaway totals.

http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2013/07/book-sales-data-for-john-h-carroll-nov.html


----------



## LanelleH

New post >>> Hating your stories... http://authorbarbiehall.blogspot.com/2013/07/hating-your-stories.html


----------



## Incognita

I (finally!) updated my blog with...blog tour info.  But hey, I figure it's important to let people know where they can enter to win free stuff.

http://christinepope.com/Wordpress/2013/07/31/blog-tour-for-angel-fire/


----------



## Christopher Bunn

You'll be pleased to hear (and see) that I've put together a music video in honor of wrongness, sarongs, and other things. It has casual nudity in it, so that's kind of exciting.
http://christopherbunn.com/the-wrong-song-or-sarongs/


----------



## Susanne O

Why writing is like ballet (even for guys)

http://susannefromsweden.wordpress.com/


----------



## KevinH

I wrote a bit about my books coming off KDP Select this week (and going up on other publishing platforms), and how I hope I won't come begging Select to take me back in a few weeks: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2013/07/kdp-select-we-hardly-knew-ye.html


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Historic Kern Place, El Paso - Part 2 (this time from the mansions and views on Rim Road):


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

My latest blog post on my fraud blog is "Canada's Most Popular Scam" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5p

and on our shared writing blog I posted on Sunday, "The Up and Down of It All" (about the writing life) at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Last day of the month was today and my blog titled

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2013/07/31/a-writer-looks-back-on-july-whats-up-in-august-whats-free-and-whats-coming/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I announce my latest release.


----------



## edmjill

Getting started by asking "What If?" by guest blogger Jenny Thomson http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/08/what-if-by-guest-blogger-jenny-thomson.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

I catch up with fantasy author Devorah Fox in today's guest authors revisited interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/guest-authors-revisited.html


----------



## lynkay

I'm hosting Indie Month on my blog, through August. Expect loads of posts. Kickstarting our month today is author Tara Chevrestt, Plotting to Win


----------



## seventhspell

On the blog today I have guest author Cree Walker with her new release paranormal romantic comedy, read a sample and see the gorgeous cover art http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/welcome-to-guest-author-cree-walker.html


----------



## Claudia King

A very sexual post today, in keeping with the title of my blog. While away on vacation I started a two-part article on the topic of sexual Dominance and Submission, dabbling briefly in the writing side of it, and how an alpha male is often much sexier when he takes a moment to relax and step back:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/dominance.html


----------



## lukemallory

Cliffs of Moher

http://lukemallory.blogspot.ie/2013/08/cliffs-of-moher.html


----------



## Dan Fiorella

I came in third on a NY game show!
http://www.danfiorella.com/1/post/2013/07/2.html


----------



## Andre Jute

​
The hard life of an editor 4: The dual-purpose churchyard, renewal and departures 
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3877​


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Why the Fall of an Empire is a good place to start for Epic Fantasy.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/08/02/fantasy-quickstarts-the-fall-of-the-empire/


----------



## sighdone

James L. Brooks talks about his life as a writer:

http://www.simondunn.me.uk/?p=2947


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Not writing related, but...

Doctor Who and Announcing Announcements

http://t.co/qsLKkPZZxr


----------



## edmjill

Author Caddy Rowland chats about "Writing by the seat of your pants" in today's guest blog piece. Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/08/writing-by-seat-of-my-pants-by-guest.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Just a short post about hitting a category bestseller list at Amazon Germany.


----------



## lynkay

Eisley Jacobs talks about her new release Dragons of the deep, and new cover release for Pieces of me + a giveaway


----------



## Joel Arnold

I've been doing a bunch of "5 Questions" interviews lately with authors and artists. Here's my latest with artist Alan M. Clark!

http://authorjoelarnold.blogspot.com/2013/08/5-questions-with-alan-m-clark-artist.html


----------



## msfowle

A whole mess of *FREE *books for download! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Sk


----------



## Steve Vernon

Why should I bother with anything else than Kindle

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/08/03/why-should-i-bother-with-anything-else-than-kindle/


----------



## edmjill

Ahem *cough* writing feels a bit like masturbation... http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/08/kinda-feels-like-masturbation.html


----------



## Mel Comley

you got my attention, Jill! 

I posted the winners of the Summer Splash blog hop if anyone entered! 

http://melcomley.blogspot.fr/


----------



## TJHudson

Finally got a mailing list started (about a year too late).

http://tjhudson.net/2013/08/i-have-a-mailing-list/


----------



## Brian Olsen

My blog is still very new, and this is my first post that isn't just a book update. It's a short rambling about why I'm not quite ready to call myself a writer.

http://www.btolsen.com/what-do-you-do/


----------



## R. Doug

Fun Photo Friday - Doors of the Southwest

Sample shots:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I post a new author video I made and announce a cover and title change for one of my books.


----------



## edmjill

Hmmmm... Writing is actually kind of boring.... http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/08/its-actually-rather-boring.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

Man assaulted by prunes.

Film at eleven.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/08/04/assault-by-prunes-film-at-eleven/


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

My two cents on The Great eBook Pricing Dilemma.


----------



## William Meikle

New book release - my inspiration, plot details and advance reviews posted.
http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## Tracy Falbe

*Friendships in Fantasy Fiction Part 1 Good Friends & Great Reads blog series *

http://www.herladyshipsquest.com/2013/08/friendships-in-fantasy-fiction-part-1.html

Comment about fictional friendships that impressed you. Authors and bloggers can join in by using my blog series idea as a blog prompt.


----------



## KevinH

Posted recently about my new book release (the second book in my Kid Sensation series) and the decision to leave KDP Select:

http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/


----------



## edmjill

Characterization by guest blogger J.E. Lowder http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/08/characterization-by-guest-blogger-je.html


----------



## Tony Rabig

Just a few minutes ago, with some comments on the great sf writer Robert Silverberg:

tonyrabig.blogspot.com


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Occasioned by the announcement of the new Doctor, I rant about Doctor Who and Torchwood and why I'm unhappy with the new series.


----------



## R. Doug

My latest rant on gun control: A Non-Scheduled Blog Post - Here We Go Again


----------



## Jan Thompson

Level playing field for self-publishing?

http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/self-publishing-goes-mainst.html


----------



## Gina Black

I blogged about finding my readers.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I blog about some ideas for a short story...

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/08/05/in-process-bloodlust-the-great-games-part-1/


----------



## TechnoHippy

In today's guest author interview I meet Briar Kit Esme:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/guest-author-interview-briar-kit-esme.html


----------



## msfowle

A Writer's Arsenal >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Sx


----------



## lynkay

The second week of Indie month kicks off with authors Carol and Adam Kunz, Our writing process by CA Kunz


----------



## Guest

http://bardsandsages.com/**********/2013/08/05/chewy-interviews-author-jason-parent/

My dog interviewed horror author Jason Parent today.


----------



## ER Pierce

I wrote a poem 

http://erpierce.com/the-dark-path-a-poem/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Choosing the perfect book cover...

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/08/05/choosing-a-good-book-cover/


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

My latest post deals with my struggle to take the next step in publishing

http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com/2013/08/cliffhanger.html


----------



## daringnovelist

I posted a bit of a ramble about how my simple plan to restart my writing career has been shifted into overdrive by a visit to my trunk.

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2013/08/holy-moly-i-used-to-be-pretty-good.html

Camille


----------



## Davidmurphy

My latest post is the second excerpt from my current WIP:

http://thatdavidmurphy.blogspot.com/2013/08/hello-darkness-excerpt-two_5.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

Richard B. Knight have written an interesting guest post about why horror is scarier in movies than in books:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/guest-post-horror-is-scarier-in-movies.html

I shall be posting my rebuttal on Saturday


----------



## lynkay

Laura Deluca talks about her book cover model for "Player"


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I published a new KillFile today, so I've been busy posting the new covers I had made by Farah Evers. I changed the front page of my blog and website to show the new covers. If you want to see them up close, click on the blog link in my signature.


----------



## Josh St. John

My Monster Under My Bed.

http://joshstjohn.wordpress.com/2013/08/06/my-monster-under-my-bed/


----------



## lukemallory

Not about writing, I am disgusted by the existence of Ask.FM and want the site pulled.

http://www.lukemallory.blogspot.ie/2013/08/why-is-one-life-worth-more-than-another_6.html


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Just launched the collection for the first three books in the teen time travel mystery series, CUL8R, on Amazon.

It's on my blog at http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2013/08/06/change-the-past-save-the-future-now-it-cost-less/

*CHANGE THE PAST, SAVE THE FUTURE*


----------



## LanelleH

Blog post on authors attacking reviewers! >> http://www.authorbarbiehall.blogspot.com/2013/08/authors-attacking-reviewers.html


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I posted a a pre-publication peek at the opening chapter of Rogue, which is nearly finished and will be published Fall 2013. The cover can also be seen on the front page of my blog...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I like your new covers, Martin.

At my publisher blog, I share a bunch of interesting writerly links and plugs today. At my personal blog, I share a bunch of mixed pop culture links and lament about experiencing pop culture fatigue in general. Plus, I have been interviewed by Brianna Lee McKenzie at _The Cozy Corner Reading Room_.


----------



## TechnoHippy

The Mega-Dark Book Blog Tour storms onwards, today S. M. White has procided a guest post about why we connect with fictional characters:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/mega-dark-book-blog-tour-guest-post.html


----------



## msfowle

Today's Author Feature: Vanessa Finaughty >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-SH


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan

I posted about a book I enjoyed. Crash Wagon by Jason Eric Pryor


----------



## lynkay

Writing a Trilogy, by Annabell Cadiz


----------



## DJ Edwardson

Wednesday's word is "reeve". If you're from Canada, you might have heard of it. If not...check out this week's post:

http://www.djedwardson.com/wednesdays-word-reeve/


----------



## 69959

I shared part of the first chapter of one of my books. I would have shared the entire chapter, but thought it was too long for a blog post. http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/08/06/chasing-mercy-chapter-one-excerpt/


----------



## Michael Sanrosia

Why, yes, I most certainly have posted on my blog recently 

In this blog post, I am emphasizing that you must, I say, absolutely MUST back up your works in progress. Save your data! Back it up! You don't want to lose any of your precious manuscripts.
http://michaelsanrosia.com/2013/08/05/back-up-your-works-in-progress/

Feel free to check it out.

As I get closer to the end of the editing phase of my first book, my blogging frequency will escalate.


----------



## Vera Nazarian

*"At the Heart of a Fairytale"* is my Guest Blog today, over at "Love Reading, Love Books:"

http://lovereadinglovebooks.wordpress.com/2013/08/07/an-audience-with-an-author-vera-nazarian-the-cobweb-bride/

...


----------



## Grace Elliot

My Wednesday update :

In Praise of Dogs -
A blog post written by a cat lover, in praise of dogs!

http://bit.ly/14izfcI


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

This week's fraud blog is "Is Government Surveillance Going Too Far?" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp, and

on our shared writing blog is "Interesting Stats About Reading and Book Buying Habits", at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## August Wainwright

More on the long-trail idea of success for self-published authors:

http://augustwainwright.com/updates-and-2-interviews-of-david-heinemeier-hansson/


----------



## ScriptLand

Interview with Aubrey Rose (she had agreed to the interview prior to the Montlake news, but let me sneak in that question )

http://scriptland.net/interview-with-author-aubrey-rose/


----------



## chrisstevenson

I'm sure you all remember the scene in Logan's Run where the blinkers report to carousel for renewal because they've reached their maximum age limit. It was kind of a privilege to make that transition. Now, imagine that you were exempt from renewal...

Another one for Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:

*Publisher Not Renewing Contract?*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## TechnoHippy

I catch up with Victoria Pearson in the latest guest authors revisited interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/guest-authors-revisited-victoria-pearson.html


----------



## lynkay

Interview with New Adult/Young Adult author Bethany López


----------



## Claudia King

Following up from last week's post on Dominance, this week I decided to discuss my take on sexual Submission, and how the Doormat archetype is never the right way to go with a submissive heroine:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/submission.html


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

CoraBuhlert said:


> I like your new covers, Martin.


Thanks, I'm really glad with the switch. I've seen a definite uptick in sales since I re-covered the series.


----------



## J Dean

An update that all is going well, and that I'm considering writing something in a new and unexplored genre for me...

http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2013/08/08/update-cover-art-editing-and-branching-out/


----------



## Josh St. John

At the end of my last post I decided to use my blog to keep me in check after my mental-crisis. So, I've put up "My Life in Self-Publishing Days 1 - 3" today. Thanks to those of you around the WC that have wished me well in other threads. You're good people.

http://joshstjohn.wordpress.com/2013/08/08/my-life-in-self-publishing-days-1-3/


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

I posted about a new release for a fellow romance author. Check it out. 

http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Nicole5102

I posted about living a writerly life in my blog. 
http://nicolesmithbooks.com


----------



## msfowle

Author Feature: Aneza Lee >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-SN


----------



## Judi Coltman

Nothing to do with writing. All about Dog Love (even when they are very bad)
http://www.jcoltman.blogspot.com


----------



## lynkay

Today on the blog, Interview with my birthday twin, Karla J. Nellenbach, author of Always and Forever and A sliver of hope.


----------



## Jan Thompson

More writing tips that are helpful to me...

http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/more-writing-tips.html


----------



## TWErvin2

Off topic from books, reviews and reading, the latest installment on my blog
discusses Twinkies.

My family performed a taste test, comparing the old or classic Twinkies with the new Twinkies now that parts of the Hostess product line have been revived.

Link: *Taste Test: Old Twinkies vs. New Twinkies*


----------



## ken_naga

A new update, in which I share some new art that I will be using in my current WIP, _Upstart_. Briefly, I also speak of how I use art in my writing. I am honored by your comments and questions.

http://kennaga.blogspot.com/2013/08/young-lash-art.html


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

How I lost my friend to prostitution. http://sunhimistwalker.com/2013/08/09/how-i-lost-my-friend-to-prostitution/


----------



## Adam Poe

My 'first' week of writing -> http://authoradampoe.blogspot.com/2013/08/one-week.html


----------



## Mel Comley

Drop by my blog and see my latest interview with an Indie author, if you will? This week I have best-selling author Rosen Trevithick in the spotlight. http://melcomley.blogspot.fr


----------



## R. Doug

Fun Photo Friday - Favorites from San Francisco Bay and Telluride

Sample shots:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Newest release (August) in the Twelve Months of Romance series with a sneak peak at the September story.

_Dog Days of August_


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I continue my irregular series of rewatching underrated classic of German cinema with a reappreciation of _The Spessart Inn_, a historical romance/operetta from 1958.


----------



## Scott Daniel

Stop the presses, I finally finished a manuscript.

http://drafttonovel.blogspot.com/2013/08/done-at-least-for-now.html


----------



## Scott Daniel

I finally finished a manuscript. Someone please alert the press!

http://drafttonovel.blogspot.com/2013/08/done-at-least-for-now.html


----------



## jdcore

I had my first book signing yesterday. Blogged about it. Wanna see it? Here it go ...

http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2013/08/my-first-author-event.html


----------



## daringnovelist

It isn't a blog, but I finally did a rough draft update of my website. Ain't pretty but it does the job. (The stuff that IS pretty is stuff I did a long time ago.)

http://www.camillelaguire.com/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Two posts to share today 

The first is about common elements that can be used as building blocks for quick world building in Fantasy

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/08/12/public-domain-world-building/

The second post is about what would happen if we worried about other forms of genre fiction being confused with reality, not just Fantasy...

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/08/09/james-bond-complex/


----------



## yourkrishna

My friend posted on 23 July 2013 it's about market marketing a book with title "The 3 Most Important Things for a Good eBook Marketing Strategy" I think it will help you take a look 
http://digitalcontentconversionservices.blogspot.com/2013/07/the-3-most-important-things-for-good.html


----------



## lynkay

The Second Sign by Elizabeth Arroyo


----------



## Gina Black

I blogged about what ahi tuna has to do with writing... http://ginablack.com/2013/08/11/ahi-tuna-moments/


----------



## J Bridger

Sure did about misogyny toward indie women writers and the genres they sometimes write in - http://www.jbridgerwriting.blogspot.com/2013/08/misogyny-and-classicism-against-female.html


----------



## Jan Thompson

Should novels have movie ratings stamped on them? Who decides what's what?

http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/novel-ratings.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Prompted by a recent discussion on my blog, I offer a huge list of links to classic German movies on YouTube spanning films made between 1920 and 2003.


----------



## William L.K.

Victoria Jeffrey from www.epistlepublishing.com gave a great post as our guest blogger.
The article is called "The Death or Success of a Series!"

http://www.awesometrilogies.com/visit-our-blog.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

The Mega-Dark Book Blog Tour continues with Jen Cudmore providing an introduction to her series 'The Lawmen of Clayton County':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/mega-dark-book-blog-tour-lawmen-of.html


----------



## MrBourbons

My latest post is about why zombies and now way too mainstream and nowhere near as scary as they once were.


----------



## cwashburn

I'd like to bring up a side issue which is being able to comment on a blog post.  I just attempted to do so on a recent post here (Cup of Chai) and as I do not have Yahoo, AOL or Facebook my comment was lost.  I do have gmail; is that less common?  I can understand that people don't want spam--I certainly don't--but I wonder if there is some other solution.


----------



## lynkay

It's been a while since I posted a Teaser Tuesday but felt like I should share an excerpt of the revamped version of Airbrushed.


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## Harmonious

Why I don't believe in writer's block http://www.fessingauthor.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## R. Doug

The Road Between El Paso and Palomas, Mexico


----------



## Rob Smith

Cat pictures! Who doesn't like cat pictures?!?!
http://petectives.net/


----------



## LanelleH

Finally my title and blurb reveal!  http://authorbarbiehall.blogspot.com/2013/08/title-blurb-reveal.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

I'm joined by Martyn V Halm, author of the Amsterdam Assassin series in today's guest author interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/guest-author-interview-martyn-v-halm.html


----------



## lynkay

Interview with Amalia Dillin, Author of Forged by Fate and Tempting Fate


----------



## edmjill

My latest offering is a piece by guest blogger Mar Preston; she discusses *Police Procedurals* - have a look! http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/08/gust-blogger-mar-preston-on-police.html


----------



## Brian Olsen

A short post about being in the audience the night J.K. Rowling told the world that Dumbledore is gay. (Yeah, I know - how timely! It was prompted by a discussion on Tumblr.)

Harry Potter and the Assumption of Heterosexuality


----------



## jdcore

Posted a book review today. Move by Sherri Fulmer Moorer. http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2013/08/book-review-move-by-sherri-fulmer-moorer.html


----------



## msfowle

Character Profile: Nora >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-SY

*From my FREE short story, Nora's Sun


----------



## AmberDa1

My latest post on what is coming up Next: http://dain54.wordpress.com/2013/08/12/whats-next-2/


----------



## Dan Fiorella

a new bit of comedy...

http://www.danfiorella.com/1/post/2013/08/first-drafts-of-famous-movie-quotes.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

This week's fraud blog post is "Watch Out For Fake Professionals" (really, they're everywhere) at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

And on our shared writing blog, "How are You Coping With Change?" (posted on Sun.,) http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## KBoards Admin

Blog post: "You Do What You Can"

Some off-topic thoughts as I count down the last five days before my first novel gets released!

http://harveychute.blogspot.com


----------



## chrisstevenson

Blog Post: * Publisher Not Renewing the Contract?*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2013-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&updated-max=2014-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=15


----------



## R. Doug

Palomas, Mexico, and the famous Pink Store.

Sample shots:


----------



## Patty Jansen

Upgrade to Wordpress 3.6 broke the theme I used for my author site, so I redesigned it with a different theme:

http://pattyjansen.com/


----------



## edmjill

Today's blog post is an interview with author Douglas Wickard, author of *A Perfect Setup* (just released!) Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/08/interview-with-douglas-wickard-author.html


----------



## TJHudson

Whoopity whoop and all that. My first print edition of something I've written is now available. Now onto the next!

http://tjhudson.net/2013/08/charred-earth-print-edition-now-available/


----------



## Jan Thompson

In A Cup of Chai with Jan Thompson, I blog about writing, reading, and life. What do you blog about?

http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/index.html


----------



## Claudia King

Things got a little heavy in today's blog post where I discussed the upcoming government plans to implement widespread ISP filtering of porn in the UK, and how damaging this decision is to our freedom of information and the public perception of sex in general:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/the-uk-porn-block.html


----------



## clgordon

I wrote the last scene to How I Met Your Mother in today's blog--it's my first venture into fan fic. For those of you who watch the show, haven't you suspected that the Mother might not be around anymore? This is how I figured they would write that last scene: http://clgordonwrites.com/2013/08/15/how-i-met-your-mother-the-conclusion-fan-fic/


----------



## John A. A. Logan

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/catching-readers-high-tide-by-john-a.html

Catching the Reader's High Tide


----------



## Patty Jansen

I moved my blog to my own domain http://pattyjansen.com/blog/


----------



## August Wainwright

In lieu of some recent articles in the Washington Post (wasn't that a highly respected paper at one point?) and LA Times, I wrote an opinion piece on the so-called "leveling-off" and "flattening" of the ebook sales market.

To sum up the article: it's complete bullsh*t.

http://augustwainwright.com/


----------



## Jan Thompson

Why I decided that self-publishing is better for me than traditional publishing. Your mileage may vary.

http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/a-writers-menu.html


----------



## Josh St. John

Computers and Cat Troubles
http://joshstjohn.wordpress.com/2013/08/15/computers-and-cat-troubles/


----------



## KevinH

Posted recently about getting my first sale via Lightning Source: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/


----------



## LanelleH

How I pictured my main male leads!  >> http://authorbarbiehall.blogspot.com/2013/08/how-i-picture-my-characters.html


----------



## edmjill

Today's post is a conversation between my character and another author's (Mark Rice) character. Sasha Jackson (my char.) and Spark MacDubh (Mark's char.) meet up in a pub in Scotland. They suck back a few pints of Guinness while chatting about categories of Heavy Metal music.

Check it out! http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/08/sasha-and-spark-have-pint-and-chat.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

Shams Uddin joins me for today's guest author interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/guest-author-interview-shams-uddin.html


----------



## lynkay

Author Street Team by Ruth Silver


----------



## Steve Vernon

Go now and read my latest guest-entry at the Kobo Writing Life blog. Even if you are a Kindle-a-holic this will definitely give you some idea of what's important to remember while you are putting together your next e-book cover!

WARNING - If the sight of a grown man dancing in pajamas on his front lawn is going to offend you - well, you might want to put on a blindfold before reading this blog entry.

Just saying...

http://kobowritinglife.com/2013/08/16/cover-me-the-art-of-choosing-the-best-cover-for-your-next-release/


----------



## John H. Carroll

I found myself establishing marching order in my current scene. It occurred to me that it's a habit I have from playing D&D, so I wrote about that and a couple of other habits I have leftover from my gaming days.

http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2013/08/habits-in-my-writing-i-have-from.html


----------



## cwashburn

I wrote about why I enjoy writing dystopian fiction.

http://cynthiawashburnauthor.blogspot.ca/


----------



## R. Doug

Fun Photo Friday - The Palomas Road Trip

Sample shots:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I reminisce about V.C. Andrews.


----------



## TechnoHippy

Harmony Stalter provides today's guest post about fear and doubt for writers:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/guest-post-fear-and-doubt-by-harmony.html


----------



## lynkay

Sneak Peek Week: Fissure's settings


----------



## msfowle

My Crappy Poetry: Entry #29 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Tm


----------



## TechnoHippy

Grace Peterson, author of her memoir 'Reaching' joins me in today's guest author interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/guest-author-interview-grace-peterson.html


----------



## lynkay

Sneak Peek Week Michelle Cornwell Jordan's behind the look at the world of Night School Vampire hunter trilogy, and the actors bringing her characters to life


----------



## Mark Philipson

Article about reaching target word count for work.

http://indyamp.wordpress.com/2013/08/19/counting-words/


----------



## RuthNestvold

I posted yesterday about the joys of brainstorming -- and traveling for filling the well. 

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/08/18/on-the-joys-of-brainstorming-and-traveling/


----------



## MrBourbons

I'm getting close to the end of my second book, and it's making me reflect on what I can do to make it more awesome.

http://www.bourbonicafro.co.uk/blog/2013/08/19/the-end-is-nigh/


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## 69959

I've joined the Indie Block Party. Today I shared a little about myself, including a picture of me with a snake! http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/08/19/indie-block-party-introduce-yourself/


----------



## Vaalingrade

http://www.descendantsserial.paradoxomni.net/my-5-favorite-comics-characters-villain-edition/

Discussing my favorite Supervillans. Warning: Post includes evil gorillas.


----------



## timskorn

Avoiding distractions (like Candy Crush!)  http://timhscott.wordpress.com/


----------



## R. Doug

American-Style Steak and Baked Potato without the Grill

With the obligatory photographs. Here's the picture depicting the final result:


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Christine Elaine Black said:


> I posted about a new release for a fellow romance author. Check it out.
> 
> http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/




Figured out the link maker. Here's the book cover and check out my blog for the deets.


----------



## Patty Jansen

My new blog is finally operational. I've moved my old blog to this site and posted some new photographs that I took yesterday morning:

http://pattyjansen.com/blog/photography-mind-the-gap/


----------



## lynkay

Sneak Peek Week: Teaser Tuesday: Fissure


----------



## Mark Feggeler

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2013/08/a-brief-update-from-busy-life.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

In the latest guest authors revisited interview I catch up with R M F Brown:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/guest-authors-revisited-r-m-f-brown.html


----------



## msfowle

My husband's revelation that helped us CUT THAT BILL IN HALF >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Tq


----------



## edmjill

Today's offering is a piece on Characterization by guest blogger Colin Macaulay http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/08/guest-blogger-colin-macaulay-on.html


----------



## Claudia King

Today I bloggled one of my routine posts about my new release this month, along with a whole bunch of discussion on two potential future WIPs!
Also snazzy covers in pink:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/wild-challengers-published-and-next.html?spref=tw


----------



## L.E. Parin

I've got an interesting and informative guest post today: "Writing as a Team" by HR Jackson.

Share your own experiences in the comment section; I'd love to hear them!

Also, check out HR Jackson's latest book (urban fantasy and paranormal romance), and enter the giveaway to win a signed copy!


----------



## Jan Thompson

All the threads about genres remind me of a blog I wrote on May 13, 2013, about why I'm writing in multiple genres. I presented business reasons for writing in multiple genres, and the challenges of carrying it out.

"Genre, O Genre" by Jan Thompson
http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/genre-o-genre.html


----------



## 69959

Second day of the Indie Block Party. http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/08/20/indie-block-party-my-work-in-progress/


----------



## Joel Arnold

I've been doing a series of interviews on my blog with authors, asking them each the same 5 questions. You can check out the interviews here:

http://authorjoelarnold.blogspot.com/search/label/5%20Questions


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Been converting my old blog posts into my website, this is an old one that sticks with me. 

http://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/4359954-the-hands-of-a-man


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

My latest post on my blog deals with the uncertainty of taking the next step in publishing 
http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com/2013/08/cliffhanger.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have another linkdump today, including a link to yet another gloom and doom prediction by Ewan Morrison of the _Guardian_ who has been entertaining readers with his gloom and doom predictions the evils of indie publishing since at least 2011. This latest attempt is his best one yet. Honestly, it's beyond words.


----------



## LanelleH

I made a short video/blog post about my upcoming book! >> http://authorbarbiehall.blogspot.com/2013/08/video-about-means-boys.html


----------



## JamieCampbell

How to know when you're a writer:

http://jamiecampbell.com.au/2013/08/how-to-know-when-youre-a-writer/


----------



## TechnoHippy

In today's guest author interview we welcome Fritz Nordengren, author of 'Concealed - The Book of Joshua':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/guest-author-interview-fritz-nordengren.html


----------



## 69959

Today, as part of the Indie Block Party, I interviewed one of my characters, Samantha Erikson. She's an antagonist in my Transformed series, but the protagonist of my upcoming novella, Fallen. http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/08/21/indie-block-party-character-interview/


----------



## R. Doug

A Tribute to a Very Special Friend


----------



## Robena

Taking Back The Morning.  My Blog. http://www.robengrant.com

A look at putting new words on the page, then rewarding that with playing on social media forums. : )


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

On my fraud blog this week is "Fraud in Your Kitchen Cupboard & in Your Child's Backpack" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

And on our shared writing blog is "Floundering in Reality" at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Grace Elliot

The Language of Dogs: Cur and Tyke

My latest blog post looks at some of the language from history associated with dogs.

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/the-language-of-dogs-cur-and-tyke.html


----------



## edmjill

Hmmm... So you want to be a writer? Here's a checklist: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/08/checklist-for-being-writer.html


----------



## Patty Jansen

I made a "Favourite Books" section on my site: http://pattyjansen.com/category/book-reviews/


----------



## lynkay

Sneak Peek Week: Writing a sequel, Fissure


----------



## TechnoHippy

I catch up with Nicky Peacock in today's guest authors revisited interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/guest-authors-revisited-nicky-peacock.html


----------



## Jan Thompson

The Self-Publishing Paradox:

http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/a-self-publishing-paradox.html


----------



## 69959

Inviting people to join the book tour for my upcoming YA/NA paranormal romance novella: http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/08/21/fallen-tour-sign-ups/


----------



## Scott Daniel

_Crazy Little Thing_ author Tracy Brogan shares some thoughts about the writing process: http://drafttonovel.blogspot.com


----------



## strath

The first casualty of war is truth.

The first casualty of relationships is intimacy. Loss of intimacy.

What happened? Where did it go? How we win and why it is not the victory we wanted.

My latest blog post: http://www.stevenspen.com/blog-1/


----------



## Andre Jute

Ever wondered what the founders of the CIA did during WW2?​


----------



## Andre Jute

Life is a bad comedy by a celestial scriptwriter with horns
Doesn't he just look like your nightmares - or perhaps your dreams.
(Don't miss the pic!)​


----------



## adamus

The Wheaton Test. Or, What I Need To Know About You Before the Second Date.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

My Summary of Gencon 2013

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/08/23/my-gencon-2013/


----------



## Robena

Cheep, cheep. cheep...ah, cheap. A post on a book sale and a giveaway.   My Blog. 

www.robengrant.com


----------



## 69959

I interviewed author David Carner:

http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/08/23/author-interview-david-carner/


----------



## ken_naga

Inspired by Joe Konrath, I will try something new and (hopefully) fun today...

http://kennaga.blogspot.com/2013/08/trying-something-for-fun.html


----------



## seventhspell

Guest author Elodie Parkes drops by my blog with her hot off the press new release 'The Old Star', erotic, spooky and contemporary love story. 18+ ONLY please for this post and giveaway draw $25 Amazon gift card and ebooks to be won. Read a sample, see the gorgeous cover art.
http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/welcome-to-lovely-elodie-parkes-with.html


----------



## Mark Philipson

Recent article concerning a vivid dream.

http://indyamp.wordpress.com/2013/08/23/lost-world-dream/


----------



## R. Doug

Fun Photo Friday - Reflections, the Lucky 13

Sample shots:


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

A quick "What's this?" blog interview with Lisa Day.



http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Vaalingrade

I talk about some of the times things did not go as I originally plotted in the past seven years of writing my serial and why that was the case.

http://www.descendantsserial.paradoxomni.net/paths-not-taken/

Warning: Link contains assertions as to what is the best dinosaur, ruminations on destroying a family for my own gain and weighing the value of teenaged angst when it comes to romance.

The best dinosaur is the ankylosaur, by the way.


----------



## msfowle

My Crappy Poetry: Entry #30 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-TF


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I just wrote and recorded a new song. Run. It will change your life.

http://christopherbunn.com/new-song-run/


----------



## 69959

Author Interview with Melanie Robertson-King: http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/08/24/author-interview-melanie-robertson-king/


----------



## Tracy Falbe

*Have you ever liked someone even though you knew you probably shouldn't? *

In part 4 of my 8-part fictional friendship series we'll look at the relationship between Dreibrand and Faychan in The Rys Chronicles.

As the hero, Dreibrand finds himself on the underdog side of a rivalry between two magically powerful rys. Serving on the side of Shan, Dreibrand seeks information and support from the Kezanada, a notorious outlaw society that also happens to serve Shan's enemy.

http://www.herladyshipsquest.com/2013/08/fantasy-fiction-friendships-dreibrand_22.html


----------



## Jan Thompson

Writers, are your novels high concept or high impact or neither? Does it matter?

http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/high-concept-or-high-impact.html


----------



## Tony Rabig

Earlier today, with a few comments about the late great Elmore Leonard.

[email protected]


----------



## EllieP

On the blog two great posts, one is the celebration giveaway for my new release The Old Star, $25 Amazon gift card and ebooks to be won in the draw, http://elodieparkes.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/the-old-star-erotic-romance-with-twist.html
The other post is from the #MySexySaturday hop and I give a glimpse of my next contemporary, romantic mystery Jake Snow, http://elodieparkes.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/my-sexy-saturday-august-24-post.html see you there


----------



## daringnovelist

For my last summer update, I posted some new covers, and my fall publishing schedule:

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2013/08/sunday-upate-oh-right.html

Camille


----------



## johnlmonk

Big Publishing sent ninjas to take me out (again):
http://john-l-monk.blogspot.com/2013/08/big-publishing-strikes-again.html


----------



## Patty Jansen

Things that come down our driveway. Pictures taken from where I sit writing:

http://pattyjansen.com/blog/photos-things-coming-driveway/


----------



## FrankZubek

http://whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/

I posted news today that all my books will be free on kindle Aug 29 thru to August 31
After that- a chunk of sales will go to a childrens charity, Coats for Kids.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blog about taking Joe Konrath's eight hour e-book challenge and announce a new story.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I start into a series about about how magic and world building, especially the economic aspects.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/08/26/world-building-magic-power-and-economics-primer/


----------



## M T McGuire

The Awesome Indies Grand Launch Party is just winding up. There are loads of seriously high quality books on there for free, or dead cheap and you can win a kindle fire. There's a series of posts on my blog, basically, pointing to theirs. Here's the link to my last which'll feed you onto the main site.

http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2013/08/25/win-a-kindle-paperwhite-at-the-awesome-indies-grand-opening-party-last-day-today/

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Patty Jansen

I dropped my HB off in the city and on the way back stopped to take some photos:

http://pattyjansen.com/blog/photography-roads-lead-bridge/


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I've stopped blogging altogether.


----------



## johnlmonk

On how I learned the ancient arts of Indie Publishing...
http://john-l-monk.blogspot.com/2013/08/somewhere-in-little-china.html


----------



## Evenstar

LOL, my rant about One Direction fans needing to get a life and real boyfriends, probably alienating the same people who would be my fans!
http://flirtinggames.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I published a list of the winners in 2013 eFestival of Words, including my THREE winners: eFestival of Words Winners: THREE for My Books!!!


----------



## lukemallory

I've started receiving emails from 'girls' asking to see me in the nip.

http://lukemallory.blogspot.ie/2013/08/free-book-penis-measurement.html

Naturally, I'm outraged. 

Old men sitting naked in the dark come to mind 

Well, I asked for it!


----------



## 13500

In search of Louisa May Alcott.
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2013/08/a-literary-founding-mother.html


----------



## msfowle

Hurry Up and Wait >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-TL


----------



## TechnoHippy

Stephen Isaac, author of 'Until We die' features in the latest guest author interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/guest-author-interview-stephen-isaac.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sean Sweeney said:


> I've stopped blogging altogether.


Yeah, but . . . did you blog on that?

Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Jan Thompson

johnlmonk said:


> On how I learned the ancient arts of Indie Publishing...
> http://john-l-monk.blogspot.com/2013/08/somewhere-in-little-china.html


LOL. That's a funny blog


----------



## John H. Carroll

I dream in a similar way to Piers Anthony's dream gourds of Xanth. It's not like in the book where there's a bunch of horses delivering dreams out of a set of course. Below, I list many of the details of the dream gourd that is my head.

There are many more settings than I list, but here are a few of them. I just jotted everything down out of my memory, so aspects won't always be very clear to the reader.

http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2013/08/my-dream-gourd.html


----------



## 69959

I shared about my current read: http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/08/26/indie-block-party-the-plague-of-days/


----------



## AnitaDobs

'Seven Sexy Spartan Facts' to go with my latest release!

http://eroticliteratureblog.wordpress.com/2013/08/27/seven-sexy-spartan-facts/ ‎

Note: I write erotica, please don't visit site unless over 92 years of age, (because you've already seen it all before anyway.)


----------



## Bookside Manner

I have a write-up and photos of the book signing I did this weekend:

http://kellycozy.blogspot.com/2013/08/how-it-went-ashes-book-signing-at.html


----------



## Andre Jute

The new Louisiana Defense:
The Grub Street Kneecapping

Self-instruction in property defense for writers
by Andre Jute

http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3921​


----------



## Patty Jansen

I guess my new book will be a reality. I made a page for it.

http://pattyjansen.com/2013/08/27/return-of-the-aghyrians-series-soldiers-duty/

Eeeeeeppp


----------



## lynkay

Teaser Tuesday: The Dragon and the Phoenix


----------



## sighdone

A Quick Writing Tip


----------



## johnlmonk

Today, I posted about kboards.com. I figure, the more readers out there who know about kboards, the more us writers will benefit  I recommend all of us do a posting about kboards.com.

http://john-l-monk.blogspot.com/2013/08/a-wonderful-place-for-readers-and.html


----------



## Katherine Roberts

I've done a couple of posts on the children's ebook market (MG and younger):

The Objections
http://reclusivemuse.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/childrens-ebooks-1-objections.html

The Advantages
http://reclusivemuse.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/childrens-ebooks-2-advantages.html

I couldn't think of as many advantages as objections, so hope people might be able to think of a few more!
I'll probably do another post on enhanced ebooks later.


----------



## Claudia King

On a bit of a heavier note today, I discussed a topic that I've frequently skirted around on my blog in the past, and which often comes up in various shapes and forms here on KB; ethics in writing.
How much responsibility do we as authors have when it comes to what we write, and what are the limits on what we should and shouldn't talk about in our work?

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/ethics-in-writing.html


----------



## edmjill

The title says it all ;-) http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/08/writing-mystery-is-like-playing-chess.html


----------



## R. Doug

Historic Sunset Heights, El Paso - Part 1

Sample shots:


----------



## TechnoHippy

Erotica author Senta Holland (author of Out of the Shadows and into the Darkness) joins me in today's guest author interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/guest-author-interview-senta-holland.html


----------



## edmjill

Guest Blogger Julia McDermott discusses a Good Villain http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/08/a-great-villain-by-guest-blogger-julia.html


----------



## lynkay

Switching Genres: YA vs NA by Best Selling YA and NA author Raine Thomas


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Wrote and recorded a mini song about Albert Einstein. Fact-embed vehicle for the Einstein-deficient brain.

http://christopherbunn.com/relativity-and-mr-einstein/


----------



## Robena

Posted about my $0.99 cent sale for Unlock the Truth.   
Waiting to post on a book trailer for book #3. It's in final draft.


----------



## 69959

I shared about five of my favorite indie books. It was tough to narrow it down! http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/08/28/indie-block-party-my-favorite-reads/


----------



## msfowle

Interview with a First: Zeke >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-TB


----------



## RuthNestvold

I posted about my experience doing the 8 Hour Ebook Challenge:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/08/28/the-8-hour-ebook-challenge-the-destruction-of-ys/


----------



## R. Doug

Historic Sunset Heights, El Paso - Part 2

Sample shots (If y'all are getting tired of me posting sample blog photos, speak up):


----------



## Twenty in Paris

When I first started my blog at the end of June, I had so much to say. Now that I have been doing it for a few months and also have more social media accounts to manage, I find that I blog less and less frequently. I went from 3x week to 1x week. I need to find more exciting things to blog about.


----------



## Andre Jute

R. Doug said:


> Sample shots (If y'all are getting tired of me posting sample blog photos, speak up):


Don't stop, Doug. We'd have nothing to look at, or for the photographers among us to aspire to.


----------



## Eric Timar

*Oppressing my children with Latin. Lieutenant, tener, tennis, obtain. Someday they won't thank me. *

[URL=http://erictimarbooks.wordpress]http://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/[/url]


----------



## Andre Jute

Mishells in the morning
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3956​


----------



## Andre Jute

Poitin Toddy for Breakfast: Irish Bootleg Marmalade
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3964​


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Love your photos, Doug. Please continue to post them.

I was interviewed by KB's own Clarissa Wild. And over at my publisher blog, I post about the case of the missionary formatter as well as about a clueless report about e-books and indie publishing on German TV.


----------



## LanelleH

I did the "Next Big Thing" interview  >>> http://authorbarbiehall.blogspot.com/2013/08/the-next-big-thing-interview.html


----------



## R. Doug

Thanks, André.  If it looks as if no one has an objection, then I shall continue.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week, I've posted, "The Age Group Most at Risk for ID Theft", http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## R. Doug

Love your fraud blogs, Debra.  Lots of fun and very informative.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

R. Doug said:


> Love your fraud blogs, Debra. Lots of fun and very informative.


Thank you, I really appreciate your commenting. And I really hope it helps you and your family stay safe!

All the best,
Debra


----------



## Patty Jansen

When you're a writer and work at home, it puts you in the path of telephone marketers. One of them pulled me a new one today:

http://pattyjansen.com/blog/telephone-marketers-hit-new-low/


----------



## lynkay

Life after High School by YA Author LM Preston and tomorrow is the last day of Indie Month on my blog, Airicka Phoenix will be Guest Posting.


----------



## jdcore

New book review post: Rise from the Ashes: Lena's Story by Laura Franklin.

http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2013/08/book-review-rise-from-ashes-lenas-story.html


----------



## TRGoodman

I blogged about my new short story and my experience during the 8 hour ebook challenge:

http://www.trgoodman.net/2013/08/abigail-abernathy-and-the-8-hour-challenge/


----------



## William Meikle

A new collection coming in January, recent short story sales and miscellaneous other news.
http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## Patty Jansen

I made a gallery of awesome self-published ebook covers, many of them scavenged off the KB. It's still a work in progress, but you might find yours there:

http://pattyjansen.com/blog/awesome-self-published-book-covers/


----------



## KBoards Admin

My latest blog post shares thoughts about my southern wife.

"I hear southern."
http://harveychute.blogspot.com/2013/08/i-hear-southern.html


----------



## johnlmonk

I haven't posted to my blog recently


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I go into more depth on the idea of magic influencing the economy and power structure of a world, using an interesting example...

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/08/30/world-building-magic-power-and-economics-using-magic-the-gathering-lands-as-an-example/


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Since I got many comments about Reprobate being 'short' at the current length of 111,932 words, I wrote a blog post on word count and readability scores with links to test your own manuscript.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I post about the resurgence of the novella on my publisher blog today.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

R. Doug said:


> Yeah, but . . . did you blog on that?
> 
> Sorry. Couldn't resist.


Nyet.

I'm going to just post the book blurb, maybe the first chapter or so, then stop. Will do that this weekend.


----------



## Kristy Tate

http://kristystories.blogspot.com/ How Not to Take Kids to College. Or, The Plan and Doohickey-thinger


----------



## johnlmonk

http://john-l-monk.blogspot.com/2013/08/what-it-takes-to-be-writer.html

I know what you're thinking, "John L. Monk has finally found the secret to becoming a writer!"


----------



## The 13th Doctor

I updated my blog to show off the new covers for my Quality Times sci-fi series (you can see tiny versions of the covers in my signature below).

http://www.gayleramage.co.uk/2013/08/new-covers-for-old-ish-books.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

What I have been up to - a short entry of pure-concentrated spam.

[URL=http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress]http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/08/30/what-i-have-been-up-to/[/url]


----------



## TJHudson

Just a quick post about my participation in the ebook escapes author tour - http://tjhudson.net/2013/08/ebook-escapes-author-tour/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today's post at my publisher blog is: The eight hour e-book challenge revisited


----------



## Christine Rice

My latest blog post is about how the recent republishing of my books went, complete with cover images and links to my revised ebooks: http://christinerice-author.com/2013/08/26/book-updates/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Earlier this week I delved into an experiment for using Facebook to give away ebooks as a general author-self-promotion tactic. Today, I wrote a fairly lengthy blog post describing that experiment and some of the obstacles I ran across. It wasn't a complete success, nor was it a complete failure.

Want the details? See: *Sharing Experience: A Facebook Free-Book Experiment*


----------



## R. Doug

This week's Fun Photo Friday - Using Portrait Orientation for Landscape Shots

Take your boring shots from this:










To this:










Or how to get shots such as this:


----------



## Jan Thompson

I picked up some new writing advice from Weiland, Leonard, Hedlund, and Moore.

http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/writing-advice.html

"Never open a book with weather." - Elmore Leonard

"It was a dark and stormy night." - Snoopy


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I posted a first excerpt of _The Invisible Hands - Part 3: Pawn Storm_ (Work in progress, 6th book of the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse Series_ on my website.
You can read it _*here*_.


----------



## Tim_A

I ponder briefly on chapter titles... http://www.tim-arnot.com/?p=603


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've got another photo post today, featuring lots of photos of the city of Bremerhaven.


----------



## Vaalingrade

I discuss the value of doing a slow burn to build up action, romance and (comic book) world building. I also do some quick and dirty renovations on the 'romances' in Twilight and Friends.

http://www.descendantsserial.paradoxomni.net/the-slow-burn/


----------



## Liz Davis

I announced that my upcoming novel is available for pre-order on Smashwords http://novel-moments.blogspot.co.at/2013/09/preorder-honeysuckle-and-jasmine.html


----------



## Cege Smith

I share my waffling on the Joe Konrath challenge and what I finally did about it. 

http://www.cegesmith.com/2013/09/01/write-and-publish-a-short-story-in-8-hours-ill-take-that-challenge/


----------



## Lindy Moone

It's day 2 in my Instant Review Challenge to review all the winners in the Konrath Challenge, each book to be read and reviewed in one hour! Reviews are posted on Amazon as I write them, but one a day will be featured on my blog (Belly-up!). Featured authors are welcome to share a link to another of their book pages in the comments!

Today's offering is Wya Soquiet's _Leave Me Alone: The Introvert's Guide to Travel_.
http://lindymoone.wordpress.com/2013/09/01/review-leave-me-alone-the-introverts-guide-to-travel-by-wya-soquiet/


----------



## erikhanberg

Every sale still amazes me ... http://erikhanberg.com/every-sale-still-amazes-me/

Starting the month afresh with a single sale in day. It's not much, but I'm still amazed that this whole publishing thing works ...


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Aragorn as a Classic Character.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/09/02/classic-characters-aragorn-the-king-in-the-cloak/


----------



## msfowle

My Crappy Poetry: Entry #31 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-U4


----------



## R. Doug

Prepare yourself to be outraged at this week's five-part series starting with today's Unions are Obsolete? - The New York 12, Part 1.


----------



## Claudia King

I whipped up a purely craft-based article today all about the importance of how we dress our characters, and how the difference between a businesslike blouse and a bedazzling sequinned dress can tell readers far more about a character than pages and pages worth of exposition:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/the-art-of-dress.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

In today's guest author interview we meet Francis Franklin:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/guest-authors-revisited-francis-franklin.html


----------



## RJ Kennett

Stumbled across a fun (though old) YouTube video that relates to my novel, and shared.

http://rjkennett.com/2013/09/humans-vs-zombies/#sthash.gURgq5L0.dpbs


----------



## Patty Jansen

I talk about naming characters in fiction: http://bit.ly/17414Gn

And because I love the photos on this thread, here is a picture of the Opera House playing peekaboo with the Harbour Bridge. I took this yesterday morning, and there is another post on my blog with a few more pictures.


----------



## edmjill

OUCH! Some well-known writers have some nasty words for their fellow scribes! http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/09/authors-dissing-authors.html


----------



## R. Doug

Oh, how I love Sydney.  And how I so love photographing it.  In fact, the wife and I will be there in April for a few days before beginning a month-long transpacific cruise.

Great shot of the Opera House framed by the "Coat-hanger."


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blogged about the 2013 Hugo awards today.


----------



## lynkay

Teaser Tuesday: We Own The Night, YA Fantasy sprinkled with dragons and a phoenix... yes, yes, yes!


----------



## R. Doug

Unions Are Obsolete? The New York 12 - Part 2


----------



## shel

A quick post about how inspiration ultimately becomes originality. http://sheldelisle.com/blog/


----------



## 69959

I shared some social media tips for authors: http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/09/03/indie-block-party-social-media-tips/


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Just posted an exercise I wrote for Readwave. It is a fictional exchange of letters between Barack Obama and Benjamin Franklin... just in case you would like to read something a little different. 

Link: http://brendan-carroll.com/


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## Patty Jansen

If Amazon can do it, I can do it, too!

Or: what to do with a box of print books that didn't sell at an event?

Well, one could leave them (annoyingly) sitting on the floor in the bedroom until the next event, or one could advertise them with a few goodies, including a free ebook!

So I set this up today: http://pattyjansen.com/vip-print-books/


----------



## Grace Elliot

It's Wednesday so my latest blog post is live! 
This week, 347 years ago, the Great Fire of London destroyed most of the medieval city of London. It seemed fitting to mark the anniversary with eye-witness accounts.
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/the-great-fire-of-london-eye-witness.html


----------



## daringnovelist

In my Wednesday Story Notes I write about one of the inspirations for A Fistful of Divas: small town opera houses.

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2013/09/story-notes-small-town-opera-houses.html

Camille


----------



## 69959

Cover Reveal for my upcoming novella, Fallen! http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/09/04/fallen-cover-reveal-get-a-free-review-copy/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week, I've posted, "The Great Wine Caper of 2013" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on our shared writing blog, I posted on Sunday, "Learning From Others" at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Lindy Moone

You guys have some very interesting blogs! 

If anyone wants to see the wackiest query that never got sent, I rediscovered it in my files.

*Jacob Wonderbar Killed My Query!*

http://lindymoone.wordpress.com/2013/09/04/jacob-wonderbar-killed-my-query/


----------



## R. Doug

Unions Are Obsolete? The New York 12 - Part 3


----------



## edmjill

Today I have a piece by guest blogger Tobin Elliott http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/09/guest-blogger-tobin-elliott-yeah-but.html


----------



## LanelleH

*See my characters as manga drawings*! -> http://authorbarbiehall.blogspot.com/2013/09/if-my-main-male-characters-were-manga.html


----------



## Guest

I tried to directly answer a few search questions that were coming in on my analytics. It also tied nicely into an upcoming book.

I tried to make a snappy title, and got quite a few hits right out of the gate because of it.

http://www.bigskywords.com/2/post/2013/09/who-the-hell-was-francois-finlay.html


----------



## R. Doug

Unions Are Obsolete? The New York 12 - Part 4


----------



## edmjill

Guest blogger Elaine Calloway on Book Marketing http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/09/marketing-and-promo-tips-for-indie.html


----------



## Cappy

Fighting Insomnia with Words... http://www.mark-capell.com/blog.html


----------



## Lindy Moone

*An Amuse-bouche of thrilling sci-fi horror!*

Another Konrath 8-hour challenge book, reviewed.

http://lindymoone.wordpress.com/2013/09/05/review-shifted-by-madeline-freeman/


----------



## Dan Fiorella

Yes!

least-picked-stocks[/b].html]http://www.danfiorella.com/1/post/2013/09/*least-picked-stocks*.html


----------



## clgordon

Yep! Wrote this here blog about my BookLikes giveaway: http://clgordonwrites.com/2013/09/03/booklikes-giveaway-update/


----------



## TRGoodman

I wrote about the potential pitfalls authors are likely to face when writing sequels and gave some tips on how to avoid them:

http://www.trgoodman.net/2013/09/there-and-back-again-8-tips-for-writing-sequels/


----------



## avwrite

Revealed my cover and release date for the next book in my series 

http://avwrite.blogspot.com/2013/09/volume-3-completed-and-cover-reveal.html


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

I just posted about what I see as the future trends in self publishing.

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.com/

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Some thoughts on Zombies in Fantasy

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/09/06/zombies-in-fantasy/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I get into the latest SF debate and respond to a gentleman who decided he could define what is and isn't SF for the rest of us.


----------



## Lindy Moone

Off to read Cora's blog post, among others. When will I ever get any writing done?

But first:

*What if you had a dream that George Takei reviewed your book for Amazon?*

http://lindymoone.wordpress.com/2013/09/06/oh-myyyy-what-a-nightmare/


----------



## R. Doug

The conclusion to a true tale of unbelievable employee abuse by a federal agency: Unions Are Obsolete? The New York 12 - Part 5


----------



## edmjill

Guest blogger Garry Ryan on Mixing Genres http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/09/mixing-genres-by-guest-blogger-garry.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

In today's guest author interview we meet Caroline Clemens, author of French Bleu:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/guest-author-interview-caroline-clemens.html


----------



## daringnovelist

The return of Friday Favorites on my blog: this week, *Peter Gunn*. (Because sometimes style IS substance.)

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2013/09/friday-favorites-peter-gunn.html


----------



## 69959

An excerpt from my new release: http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/09/05/fallen-excerpt/


----------



## Katherine Roberts

Some discussion at The History Girls today about books that fail to travel from the UK to America (and elsewhere!)

http://the-history-girls.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/have-written-fairytale-will-travel-not.html


----------



## momilp

I just posted Bookbub's answer to my question regarding the lack of science fiction titles in their daily mail. They are fast in answering 
http://monicalaporta.com/2013/09/06/science-fiction-is-the-pariah-among-literary-genres/


----------



## Thomas Watson

Stars in the Balance

http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/


----------



## edmjill

Guest blogger Valerie Poore discusses Trad VS Indie Publishing http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/09/two-publishing-paths-with-guest-blogger.html


----------



## Scott Daniel

A few thoughts on earning my first royalty check. Not exactly Hugh Howey territory, but I'm proud nonetheless. http://drafttonovel.blogspot.com


----------



## worldbeat99

Moses, this is a fun thread. I also posted on Nathan's blog.

I have a new blog post in my blog "Long Day's Journey Into Dwight." In the post, I answer 10 questions
about my new book THE HOPE STORE, which is about the first store in the world to sell hope over the counter.
The novel is trippy, speculative.

http://dwightokita2011.blogspot.com/201 ... t-big.html

Currently, Hydra/Random House is reading it. Hydra is their new ebook science fiction imprint. Unagented writers may query them
with five pages from their books. And if the editor likes it, she will request the full. My editor has been reading my full for a month
and said she will let me know her decision in a week or two. I'd love a 3 book deal with Hydra.  It seems with the big publishers launching 
new ebook imprints, this make it much easier for them to take chances on new writers. A friend of mine just got a 3 book deal with Harper Collins
thru their romance ebook imprint. He is also unagented and self-published several books on his own.

Dwight Okita
http://www.DwightOkita.com


----------



## JETaylor

http://jetaylor75.blogspot.com/2013/09/its-been-while.html

Contains excerpts from two of my upcoming releases...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have a follow-up post with more responses to the guy who decided to evict books he doesn't like from the SF genre


----------



## Cappy

*"Lost with the Nighthawks" -- how Edward Hopper's painting inspired a novel about the night.*

http://www.mark-capell.com/1/post/2013/09/lost-with-the-nighthawks.html


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

I finally got to the Blog after working on promoting one release and writing two other books between Bob and myslef...a really busy release fall coming up!

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/


----------



## cwashburn

I wrote a post comparing the transition from vinyl records to digital music and physical books to e-books.


----------



## Robena

I posted about another 99 cent sale, this one for The Blue Dolphin.  (With a giveaway of two print books and one Starbucks gift card. Drop by My Blog and comment (a wave or a Hi! will do) to enter the giveaway which ends September 20th.  

www.robengrant.com


----------



## PaulOBrien

My new blog on the Wonders of Writing. Just how does this writing thing work?

http://www.paulobrien.info/blog


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I dedicated my latest writing blog entry to a young writer I know, i.e., my daughter, who was well into the first draft of her first novel before she graduated from high school and headed off to college.

*Introducing A Young Writer I Know...*


----------



## edmjill

Lisa De Nikolits chats about (ahem) Naughty Readings http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/09/guest-blogger-lisa-de-nikolits-and-ahem.html


----------



## Patty Jansen

Photography post today:

http://pattyjansen.com/blog/photography-back-la-perouse/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Today I blog about using Cults in Fantasy Tales

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/09/09/fantasy-villains-cults/


----------



## R. Doug

The Doors (and Other Stuff)

Sample shots:


----------



## lynkay

Review of Transcendence by CJ Omololu


----------



## MrBourbons

Can't believe I forgot to post this here. I've made an appearance in my local paper, and I've transcribed it as oddly, they haven't put it online. And no, I don't live somewhere that hasn't discovered the internet yet!

http://www.bourbonicafro.co.uk/blog/2013/09/07/proud-to-be-in-print/

N.B. also features gushing comment from my mother-in-law


----------



## sarahdalton

The Unleashed is on tour! Schedule in my blog post: http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/2013/09/09/the-unleashed-is-on-tour/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

At my publisher blog, I celebrate one year of publishing German language books with some stats on sales channels, etc... I also post the Pegasus Pulp Publishing catalogue.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Inspired by a Kboards thread!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/09/09/bottom-dwelling-e-book-authors-rise-up/


----------



## Patty Jansen

You can never have too many space ships (3d art WIP)










http://pattyjansen.com/blog/


----------



## edmjill

A Good Look at Dialogue - by Matt Holgate http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/09/guest-blogger-matt-holgate-on-character.html


----------



## sighdone

Pointless Words


----------



## lynkay

Teaser Tuesday: We Own The Night


----------



## Claudia King

A book review from me today!
This is starting to become a regular monthly thing, so this time I decided to go with one of my favourite classics, the bunny-licious _Watership Down_:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/review-watership-down.html


----------



## 69959

Two 5 star reviews this week (one with an author interview):

This Plague of Days: http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/09/09/review-this-plague-of-days/

Danny Calloway and the Puzzle House: http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/09/10/review-author-interview-danny-calloway-by-zcbolger/


----------



## johnlmonk

Book names can be so difficult to come up with 

http://john-l-monk.com/2013/09/10/trying-to-come-up-with-a-name-for-my-next-book/


----------



## chrisstevenson

New installment at Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:

*Are You a Marketing Chump?*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2013-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&updated-max=2014-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=16


----------



## clgordon

Writing Confessions: I Have Story Commitment Issues

http://clgordonwrites.com/2013/09/10/writing-confessions-i-have-commitment-issues/


----------



## Steve Vernon

What I have been up to - an introduction to my new five e-book sea tale series - and a big old teaser for my world-shaking Friday 13th promotion.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/09/10/my-big-kindle-push/


----------



## Grace Elliot

My latest blog post is up - this week:

Invading the Isle of Wight

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/invading-isle-of-wight.html


----------



## edmjill

Choosing Character (ahem, Porn Character) Names... http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/09/naming-characters-ahem-porn-star-names.html


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week, I've posted, "Stealing From the Dead" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5p

and on our shared writing blog I posted on Sunday, "Will You Be a MatchBook Person?", http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## R. Doug

Continuing the theme: The Windows (and Other Stuff)

Sample shots:


----------



## momilp

I am at my second day of free promotion and feel I aged ten years already. Thankfully, I have some screenshots to show 
http://monicalaporta.com/2013/09/11/the-priest-second-day-of-promotion/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I offer a round-up of more responses to Paul Cook, the guy who thought that he could define what is and isn't science fiction.


----------



## edmjill

Former Acquisitions Editor Dee Lloyd on How to Avoid Rejections Letters http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/09/avoid-rejection-letters-editors-check.html


----------



## Marie S

I just blogged about a special promotion myself and 3 other authors (Sibel Hodge, Vickie Johnstone and Linda Deane) are running throughout the month of September to help raise money for various animal welfare groups.

Help Animals In Need With These Amazing Books: Only $0.99 each!
http://www.purrsfulloflove.com/2013/09/help-animals-in-need-with-these-amazing.html


----------



## Patty Jansen

I posted about two books that will be coming out very soon. One is book 3 in my self-published Aghyrians series. The other is my trade-published book:

http://pattyjansen.com/blog/two-upcoming-releases/


----------



## lynkay

Scheduled Giveaways on my blog


----------



## Patty Jansen

Also, some photography. The sort of things you come across when hanging around and waiting for a school concert:










More here: http://pattyjansen.com/blog/photography-afternoon-city/


----------



## jaim101

Hi everyone,

I've been making more effort with the blog recently in an attempt to engage more with potential readers of my books. So, there are several new posts to read. I've started an occasional series about my writing experiences, from getting my first agent to almost getting published by one of the big publishing houses, and the emotions that go with not quite achieving your goals. I also ramble on a lot about my dog, Ralph, and finding time to write while working full time. As an incentive to visit, you can read free extracts of my books on tabs at the top of the home page. My blog, Stories from Morecambe can be found here:

http://the24hourjazzcafe.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## AmberDa1

I just posted about Writing Style
http://dain54.wordpress.com/2013/09/11/writing-style/


----------



## seventhspell

Two blogs and two posts,
YA paranormal author Stephanie Fleshman is on one blog with an excerpt from her book Render and some giveaways. http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com
On the other blog author Elle J Rossi brings her cover reveal for her December 13 release, Alabaster Nights, [URL=http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot]http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.com[/url]


----------



## ChristinaGarner

I had no desire to get involved in a legal battle, but for the past month I've been in one because of a blog post I wrote last year, called MTV and Rape Culture: http://www.christinagarner.com/2012/10/26/rape-is-the-result-of-rapists/

I received a stern warning from a lawyer, which I posted and responded to here: http://www.christinagarner.com/2013/08/05/let-the-toothbrushes-fall-where-they-may/

Then I received a Cease and Desist notice that threatened litigation, which spurred me into action: http://www.christinagarner.com/2013/08/24/open-letter-to-kenny-santucci-and-evan-starkman/

All three of these posts ended up going viral, which is good, because it brought more awareness to the situation. What's hilarious, (and a bit of a bummer) is that the top search terms that now lead people to my website are things like:

kenny santucci lawsuit	
evan starkman and kenny santucci	
kenneth santucci and evan starkman	
kenny and evan lawsuit from tonya

Talk about unintended consequences!


----------



## momilp

Third day of my free promo and still alive  
http://monicalaporta.com/2013/09/12/the-priest-third-day-of-promotion/


----------



## 13500

Did you know Nathaniel Hawthorne was born in Salem, MA? On Bibliophilic Blather today, I am discussing his other connections to the infamous witch trials.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2013/09/salems-favorite-son-nathaniel-hawthorne.html


----------



## TRGoodman

Today I write about a method of story construction that I frequently use when brainstorming. It works particularly well for short stories, but should be able to be applied with novels as well. I actually came up with several new ideas while I was writing it. 

Putting It All Together: Telling A Story Is Like a Jigsaw Puzzle


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Due to a pervasive lack of knowledge about the Peloponnesian War, I wrote and recorded a short song about that event.

http://christopherbunn.com/mini-educational-song-the-peloponnesian-war/


----------



## John A. A. Logan

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/104000-downloads-104-reviews-womens.html?spref=tw

104,000 Downloads; 104 Reviews; Women's Literary Fiction?


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

A post about Cassandra of Troy

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/09/13/classic-characters-no-one-listens-to-cassandra/


----------



## momilp

Feeling nothing but love today  http://monicalaporta.com/2013/09/13/ode-to-the-reviewer/


----------



## R. Doug

Fun Photo Friday - Doors and Windows Edition 1

Samples:


----------



## Jan Thompson

What do you blog about?

iBlog all and sundry: http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/iblog.html

Happy Weekend!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I announce my latest release, a post-apocalyptic novelette called _The Hybrids_.

Nope, it's not about hybrid authors.


----------



## worldbeat99

The post I did tonight was in response to a situation on my Facebook page.
I raise the question of why do we post on FB and how do you deal with controversial responses.

http://dwightokita2011.blogspot.com/2013/09/why-do-we-post-on-facebook-what-is-cool.html


----------



## Vaalingrade

I try and start a tradition of doing a top twenty of my favorite moments in my serial. The first five are here:

http://www.descendantsserial.paradoxomni.net/the-top-20-moments-of-the-extended-du-20-16


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've been working on a series of entries regarding my big Friday the 13th promotion.

Here's a follow-up to it.
http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/09/14/explaining-amazon-rankings/


----------



## msfowle

Freeport Fun - Our Random Journey >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Un


----------



## LGOULD

I speculated about whether obsessive and dark thoughts can lead to worthwhile fiction at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Adam Poe

A new blog post about Pinterest and the Great Wall of China -- Not sure why.. 

http://authoradampoe.blogspot.com/2013/09/pinterest-sign-up-and-bucket-list.html


----------



## lynkay

Signed books giveaway


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have another photo post today, this time focussing on the historical ships exhibited in the so-called museum harbour outside the German Maritime Museum in Bremerhaven. Among other things we have a stunning three-mast bark named the Sweet Maiden, a historical lightship, a polar research vessel from 1867, a hydrofoil right out of a James Bond movie and the only surviving Nazi era submarine in the world.


----------



## strath

There once was a reader named Fred
Who never liked a word that I said.
He raved and ranted,
And never recanted.
So, I choked him 'till he was dead.

I explore the relationships between authors and their readers in my latest blog post:http://www.stevenspen.com/blog-1/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Some Sunday morning cooking lessons

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/09/15/spam-and-beans/

And a follow-up to Chuck Wendig's latest blog entry.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/09/15/why-i-dont-write-negative-book-reviews-any-more/


----------



## Guest

I blogged about my upcoming 31 Days of Halloweenpalooza.

http://legendofthingsonsticks.wordpress.com/2013/09/06/upcoming-the-31-days-of-halloween-extravaganza/


----------



## DLMedley

This isn't a recent post, but the last post. I'm treating it as a recent post in the hopes of generating some blog post juices. Anyway, it's about my ManPurse and the contents of my ManPurse. What is a ManPurse, and what does one carry in a ManPurse? Is a ManPurse appropriate for women? Well, you'll have to read it to find out.

http://www.danielmedley.com/the-man-purse/


----------



## J.D.W.

Fascinating feature on the ships, Cora. My father would have loved it--he was a deck officer in the Dutch Merchant Marine in the 30's.

Meanwhile, my most fun post to my blog lately is this one about Teddy Bears and my granddaughter. 
http://helenonthecoast.wordpress.com/

Helen Conrad

Oh--Cora--I especially liked your haiku!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I just did. A little Sample Sunday of REDEEMED: http://seansweeneyauthor.blogspot.com/2013/09/samplesunday-redeemed.html


----------



## edmjill

Murderous Wedding Cakes? Today's post is good for a chuckle (or it may be an inspiration to crime fiction writers). http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/09/murderous-wedding-divorce-cakes.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Glad you liked the ships and the haiku, Helen. If your grandpa was with the Dutch merchant marine in the 1930s, he may well have encountered many of those ship still in service.


----------



## LanelleH

How not to write a book! (personal post) -> http://authorbarbiehall.blogspot.com/2013/09/how-not-to-write-book.html


----------



## timskorn

Very close to finishing first draft of Dustland. Posted a small excerpt in the meantime: http://timhscott.wordpress.com/2013/09/14/small-excerpt-from-dustland/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

At my publisher blog, I posted about my latest release _The Hybrids_ hitting a category bestseller list at Amazon.com. And at my personal blog, I have a round-up of the latest discussion of the future of Worldcon and the Hugo awards.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Some thoughts on using mercenaries in Fantasy Fiction/Games.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/09/16/modern-fantasy-mercenary-characters


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

I blog on Goodreads, trying to get back to making it a regular occurrence. This is a particular favorite of mine brought on by the question posed by a friend. 
http://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/4489261-i-m-not-looking-for-a-fairytale


----------



## JumpingShip

I posted about a publishing offer I received and turned down. 
http://mmcdonald64.blogspot.com/2013/09/indie-authors-are-not-desperate.html


----------



## Lindy Moone

(good article, Mary) 

I posted another book review: one of the Konrath 8-hour Challenge books. This one is a bit "whiffy"!

http://lindymoone.wordpress.com/2013/09/16/review-bottling-farts-by-donald-rump/


----------



## Patty Jansen

Preorders are open for my tradepub book. I retain the ebook rights and have opened preorders on Kobo to try out that feature

http://pattyjansen.com/2013/09/16/ambassador/


----------



## Robena

I'm running a giveaway of two books and a Starbucks gift card on my blog this week.
Also posted my book trailer for Desert Exposure in advance of a half price sale later this week. Check it out.  
Click on My Blog in the top bar:  www.robenagrant.com


----------



## Justawriter

I just posted a teaser excerpt of my light suspense novel TRUST, on my blog. It's a short prologue set 20 years before the rest of the story begins. Am shooting for mid-late Nov pub date. http://www.pamelakelley.com/2013/09/16/trust-teaser-prologue/


----------



## Claudia King

Another writing post this week! I've been doing a lot of these recently, but I feel like after several weeks worth of in-depth sex discussion my blog could use a short break from erotica.
Today's short article is all about sympathetic characters, their literary purpose, and a couple of the ways in which we go about creating them:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/sympathetic-characters.html


----------



## johnlmonk

I relate the unfortunate events surrounding my coworkers discovering that I wrote a novel:

[URL=http://john-l-monk]http://john-l-monk.com/2013/09/16/disturbing-incident-at-work-today-they-found-out-im-a-writer/[/url]


----------



## ChristinaGarner

Recently, the New York Times ran a photo gallery of jazz greats, including a gorgeous (and rare) color shot of Ms. Billie Holiday.

Unfortunately, the photographer(s) were misidentified. The pictures were, in fact, taken by Harvey Singerman and my own grandmother, Elaine Pinzone. How this happened is a fascinating and very involved story. I blogged about it here:

http://www.christinagarner.com/2013/09/16/alchemy-turning-dross-into-gold/


----------



## 69959

Another interview in my author interview series: http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/09/16/author-interview-lisa-orchard/


----------



## R. Doug

The Rooftops (and Other Stuff)

Sample shots:


----------



## lynkay

Cover Reveal, Raine Thomas' Meant for her


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have another photo post today with photos of Vechta, a small town in Northwest Germany where I will be teaching at the university in the fall semester. Among other things, I also have photos of two of the best bakeries in Northwest Germany.


----------



## edmjill

Today I have guest author Becky Komant, who chats about book release parties. Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/09/guest-blogger-becky-komant-celebrates.html


----------



## R. Doug

Reference yesterday's shooting at the D.C. Naval Yard: Presenting Another Dozen Sacrificial Lambs to the Altar of Wishful Thinking


----------



## cwashburn

A cover reveal for the sequel to a Dystopian novel.


----------



## Lindy Moone

The sticky subject of Premature E-Publication

http://lindymoone.wordpress.com/2013/09/18/do-you-suffer-from-premature-e-publication/


----------



## Grace Elliot

This week my blog post is about a recent visit to the Mary Rose museum - and answers important questions such as: What links plush toy rats to the Mary Rose?
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/my-mary-rose-experience.html
Enjoy!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week, I've posted "Car Insurance Fraud is Big Business" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on our shared writing blog I've posted "Look How Far Self-Publishing Has Come", at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Katherine Roberts

This is the kind of promotional day children's authors in the UK get asked to do:

http://www.reclusivemuse.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/coast-to-coast-for-appledore-festival.html


----------



## WK Parks

I really just started the blog and my Twitter feed (which could use some new followers, cough cough, @wkaprks).

The new post on the blog is a sample of my new novel, _Jubilee_. A word of warning...the book is centered around human trafficking and might make some a little uneasy.

Swing by and. check it out.

http://wkparks.wordpress.com/


----------



## lynkay

Awesome Guest Post by Six dates with Jenna Author, Cynthia L Moyer. Young Adult


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I remember Marcel Reich-Ranicki, a German-Polish literary critic I admired.

And since September 19 is International Talk Like a Pirate Day, my blog has been capered by a pirate named Black Blade Budd. Luckily, he really likes my books, at least those featuring pirates, and so he offered to talk them up on my blog.


----------



## Vaalingrade

The week before last, DC Comics had... a bad week. They drove off one of their most critically successful creative teams, got themselves accused of being anti-gay marriage, revealed themselves to be helmed by man-children who are actually anti-all-marriage, and then before the dust settled on that, they asked their creative fans to draw a (much abused already) fan favorite character naked and committing suicide for comedy... right before World Suicide Prevention Day.

Yeah.

This is my excoriation of them.

And I don't even get into how their big thing this month is all about killing children to show their bad guys are eeeevil.

Just as the title says: DC, No.


----------



## Guest

Today I wrote about ESL teachers and their anatomical challenges:

http://www.esladventure.com/1/post/2013/09/why-esl-teachers-have-no-balls.html


----------



## edmjill

Update on the _Sasha Jackson Mysteries_ TV Option http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/09/sasha-tv-update.html


----------



## Dan Fiorella

one of my little comedy bits:

http://www.danfiorella.com/1/post/2013/09/banned-childrens-video-games.html


----------



## KevinH

My two most recent posts talk about some  Lessons Learned regarding self-publishing thus far and The Shape of Things to Come in terms of future books to be published.


----------



## 69959

I posted a giveaway to win an ecopy of any one of my books. http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/09/19/stuck-in-a-good-book-giveaway-hop/


----------



## R. Doug

The Doors, Windows, and Roofs (and No Other Stuff)

Sample photographs:


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

More Mercenaries: I give an example of a Fantasy Mercenary company.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/09/20/modern-fantasy-mercenary-characters-an-example/


----------



## arodera

Yes , I've posted a new post on my blog (in spanish), talking about the launch of my new novel, "Absolute chaos":

http://vivenciasdeunescritornovel.blogspot.com.es/2013/09/caos-absoluto-mi-nueva-novela.html

It is a crime novel narrated in the form of thriller, but with a great background of criticism of everything that is happening in our society in recent times. A risky book, perhaps something politically incorrect, I intend to entertain the reader, but also make you think about different hot topics today. Also, in this book the protagonist uses blogs and social networks, especially Twitter, to disseminate their ideas. I hope you might be interested.

Best regards.


----------



## edmjill

My Maiden Voyage with Beta Readers! http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/09/my-maiden-voyage-with-beta-readers.html


----------



## JPGrider

You're right. Her blog post about marketing was very useful and helpful. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## 69959

Cover reveal for my upcoming short story. http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/09/20/cover-reveal-a-long-time-coming/


----------



## seventhspell

You've missed cover reveals and guest posts, because I've been too busy to get here...
Today don't miss this one from my guest erotic romance author Elodie Parkes, a love story with a twist of mystery and suspense. Hot new release to kindle. Read an 18+ excerpt on the blog and then rush off to by the book. Gift card giveaway to enter too.
http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/welcome-to-author-elodie-parkes-with.html

You can also join the My Sexy Saturday hop for a whole day of romance reading, http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.co.uk/p/my-sexy-saturday-hop-september.html


----------



## R. Doug

Fun Photo Friday - Doors and Windows Edition 2

Samples:


----------



## EllieP

Drop by to meet private detective Jake Snow sizzling romance and a twist of mystery in this hot off the press kindle book Giveaway draw celebration
http://elodieparkes.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/jake-snow-release-day-celebration-and.html


----------



## EllieP

#mysexysaturday brings you a hot snippet from the new release Jake Snow. Contemporary romance, twist of mystery. Come and meet Bethany's brother (from The Last Time) enter the giveaway draw for a gift card 18+ blog 
http://elodieparkes.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/my-sexy-saturday-with-darling-of-moment.html


----------



## lisamaliga

Posted an article with pictures about _eBook Cover Design Tips_
http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2013/09/20/ebook-cover-design-tips/


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

Here's my blog post about my sale currently running! 

http://www.bellawrites.com/ink-fine-lines-available-for-99-cents/


----------



## msfowle

My Apologies >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-UA


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Blogging my half price book sale on Maximus and Taurus.

http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Scott Daniel

Self-publishing the wrong way, the right way and a pledge:

http://drafttonovel.blogspot.com/2013/09/the-wrong-way-right-way-and-pledge.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I post about battle tactics in a Futuristic Fantasy setting.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/09/23/battle-tactics-power-armour-drones-and-techno-feudalism/


----------



## daringnovelist

I posted about irrational dream stories that sometimes take over my brain.

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2013/09/day-4-dream-stories.html

Camille


----------



## jdrew

Normally I don't blog that is until today. I was offered a chance to do a guest blog for someone who does. Her blog is about how writers write (mostly, I think) so I did a short bit about how I write novels, in particular Shepherds. If you are interested here is the link. Feel free to share it with anyone you think might want to take time to read it. 
http://gladiatorspen.blogspot.com/2013/09/how-does-your-story-grow-guest-post-by.html

What do those of you who blog regularly think about blogging as a means of reaching readers?
Have a great day.


----------



## Dan Fiorella

Comedy!
http://www.danfiorella.com/1/post/2013/09/shows-on-the-mcdonald-channel1.html


----------



## daringnovelist

Getting back to posting about writing theory and the like: today I talk about "Hostage Stories" -- why they are a common and powerful trope, and how a lot of other kinds of stories hit the same notes.

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2013/09/day-5-hostage-stories.html

Camille


----------



## Lisa Grace

Detection of Paranormal (Plasma) Creatures (that live in the most abundant form of matter-plasmas)
http://eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2013/08/detection-of-paranormal-plasma.html

Modern Day Angel Appearances, Micronesia Phenomena, and Quantum Particles 
http://eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2013/09/modern-day-angel-appearances-micronesia.html

Intelligent Design and Theoretical Plasma Creatures
http://eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2013/09/intelligent-design-and-theoretical.html


----------



## Adam Poe

Three more places I just added to my Bucket List  -> http://authoradampoe.blogspot.com/2013/09/three-more-amazing-places-to-add-to-my.html


----------



## Guest

Yeah, something about the perma-free changes.

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/09/amazon-perma-free-books-and-the-recent-rankings-mayhem.html


----------



## Grace Elliot

Hello there,

My latest blog post is part of a hop with a castles theme (run by the awesome EHFA = English Historical Fiction Authors)

The post is titled "5 Famous Occupants of Carisbrooke Castle" - and I'm also offering a giveaway to one lucky person who leaves a comment.

http://bit.ly/18pUoBI

Enjoy!


----------



## Accord64

Hello everyone!

I took my first dive into blogging. It's a guest blog on the "Hunt to Read" Blog: *Taking a Closer Look at Your Amazon Page*

Today, I was informed it was picked up by *The Passive Voice*


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week is "Are White-Collar Crime Prison Sentences Too Tough?" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on our shared writing blog I've posted (on Sun.), "Beneath the Bleak New Moon Released!" at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## 69959

I wrote about my (late) friend who I dedicated my first novel to: http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/09/25/the-story-behind-my-first-book-dedication/


----------



## Piper N

A short post announcing my book is available now (yeah!) and briefly talks about my cardiac surgery today. Crazy times!
http://prnewton.com/blog/2013/9/25/get-your-copy-now


----------



## msfowle

An Update (and some artwork...) >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-UI


----------



## Randy Kadish

Understanding My Depression (Part 1)

http://redroom.com/member/randy-kadish/blog/understanding-my-depression-part-1

Randy


----------



## Nicole Castro

I sure have!! Idea bunnies!

http://nmcastro114.wordpress.com/


----------



## Claudia King

I'm late with blogging, and it's been a while since I talked about anything erotic on the erotica blog, so today I whipped up a quick post all about the sizzling little details of a sex scene, and how you need to hone in on those microscopic elements of sexiness to avoid repeating a description of Tab A entering Slot B for the dozenth time:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/sizzling-little-details.html


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Today I posted about

_*An adult at 18? Psychologists say No! A Basis for The New Adult Fiction Genre.*_​http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2013/09/26/an-adult-at-18-psychologists-say-no-a-basis-for-the-new-adult-fiction-genre/


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Yesterday I blogged about . . .

_A Victim's Advocate Story; Who save's the hero?_​
http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2013/09/25/a-victims-advocate-story-who-saves-the-hero/


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

...and a week ago it was about

_*FREE Pre-Release Copy; Adult Romantic Suspense*_​
http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2013/09/17/free-pre-release-copy-adult-romantic-suspense/

But now it is on Amazon at http://www.amazon.com/CRIES-Denver-Romantic-Suspense-ebook/dp/B00FDRYCIQ/


----------



## daringnovelist

I'm starting a series of posts on my blog that were indirectly inspired by the Billionaire Bondage trend. The series isn't about that trend -- just about themes someone else raised from it -- but I decided to start by looking at the more mythic roots of the Billionaire stories first:

Billionaires, Vampires, Wolves, and La Bete

Here's the Intro Post for my series, which is evolving as i speak.

The series was inspired by another blogger who was amused by the differences between her heroes and the Billionaires. Because the billionaire trend is so hot, she decided to rate her characters on a Billionaire Bondage scale with four elements: Wealth, Inner Torment, Jackassery and Bondage.

I'm taking that down to three character attributes that really resonate with a lot of deeper themes in fiction: Wealth/Status, Jackassery (or asocial behavior, but I love that word), and Dominance. That last one is about whether the character is an Alpha Dog, or a Beta Dog, or what. I write a lot of detectives and heroes and cops, so ability to control a situation -- no matter what your nature -- is important. I'm also going to talk about Sam Spade on that one. (Probably next week.)

Camille


----------



## jdrew

All of you that blog regularly,
What or how do you see that activity helping your sales and recognition?  Do you collect visitors names, e-mails, or connect directly with them some how?  I'm just curious as I hardly find time to write novels let alone blog.  Maybe I should blog.


----------



## Scotty Weeks

I do the Tumblr thang. Mostly, I post shorts (~2k words) and do my best to get a following that way. Not sure how well it's working, but it keeps me cranking out shorts in addition to working on longer form stuff.


----------



## bhazelgrove

Hi Guys. Waiting for this one a while. Should be out on Monday but after five novels waiting for PW is always a bit of a nail biter. Mostly for the bookstores but you never know could boomerang around a bit. http://williamhazelgrove.com/publishers-weekly-review-of-the-pitcher/
Enjoy.


----------



## EC Sheedy

bhazelgrove said:


> Hi Guys. Waiting for this one a while. Should be out on Monday but after five novels waiting for PW is always a bit of a nail biter. Mostly for the bookstores but you never know could boomerang around a bit. http://williamhazelgrove.com/publishers-weekly-review-of-the-pitcher/
> Enjoy.


Way to go! We can take all these cap feathers we can get.


----------



## daringnovelist

jdrew said:


> All of you that blog regularly,
> What or how do you see that activity helping your sales and recognition? Do you collect visitors names, e-mails, or connect directly with them some how? I'm just curious as I hardly find time to write novels let alone blog. Maybe I should blog.


Blogging can be a time sink, so don't take it up lightly.

There are a whole range of reasons to do it, and you may want to talk to a lot of people to see any of them suit you (because why you blog will determine what kind of blog you have). Many people start by just privately writing things and keeping a folder of posts. These can be used for guest posting on other people's blogs, or to start your own blog after you know what you want to do.

However, I don't think this thread is supposed to be for discussion. It might be a good idea to start a thread for this. (Others, please correct me if I'm wrong.)

Camille


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

Me too!

Are you ready?

H.S.

http://hsstours.wordpress.com


----------



## TRGoodman

Writing compelling villains is an essential skill for writers, but what makes a good villain? This week, I break down what I believe are the five elements that go into crafting a villain that is truly memorable.

Evil Or Just Good-Looking: What Makes A Good Villain?


----------



## Shinteetah

For anyone who likes fiction, humor, and free money....

I'm running a contest on my blog about book reviews in the style of sports commentary. I'm expecting some pretty fun results, so please hop over to spectate or -- even better! -- participate. Prize is an *Amazon Gift Card*. Woot!

Come on!  (And feel free to spread the word!)
http://lauravanarendonkbaugh.com/what-if-book-reviews-and-author-interviews-ran-like-football-commentary/


----------



## Kristy Tate

How to be a Good Friend and Sour Apple Jolly Ranchers
http://kristystories.blogspot.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Fun Photo Friday - Having Fun with Bermuda

Sample shots:


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Inspired by feedback from readers...


----------



## Eric Timar

*I ran three posts on Hungary recently on my peace blog . . . just trying to point out a few attractions that the internet has not quite fully discovered yet (gasp!).

-the Castle Museum in Esztergom;
-lovely Esztergom itself;
-a great cafe in Budapest. *


[URL=http://peacegarret.wordpress]http://peacegarret.wordpress.com/2013/07/26/the-castle-museum-in-esztergom-hungary/[/url]


----------



## CoraBuhlert

On my personal blog, I make some observations about a recent trip to the UK and the German elections. On my publisher blog, I talk about e-readers spotted in the wild during that trip.


----------



## lynkay

Cover Reveal: Lumiere by Jacqueline Garlick


----------



## cecilia_writer

I don't always post about writing stuff, but today I've blogged about multi-tasking and why I always order a paperback copy as part of my editing process: http://mccallumogilvy.wordpress.com/2013/09/28/unintentional-multi-tasking/


----------



## Jan Thompson

Not technically my blog but an extension of my blog, my Book Covers Pinterest Board gets updated pretty frequently. I've added a few more artistic book covers there for your viewing pleasure. All genres.

Covers, covers, burning bright...

http://www.pinterest.com/ThompsonAuthor/book-covers/


----------



## chrisstevenson

I'm late but great with another installment on Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:

*Sex in Young Adult?*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jan Thompson

A Well-Watered Writer's Website:

http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/a-well-watered-writers.html

Happy writing!


----------



## edmjill

On writing Screwball Crime Fiction http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/09/guest-blogger-melodie-campbell-on.html


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

It was delayed due to technical and other problems, but I managed to fit in a blog post for the week just before midnight on Saturday. This time I was rambling on about some nonsense... er, I mean, I was sharing *More Thoughts on Dedications*.


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have a brief post about the latest political plagiarism scandal to hit Germany.


----------



## Bookside Manner

I gave my blog a spruce-up and added dedicated pages for each of my books (with reviews, buy links, and an excerpt).

http://kellycozy.blogspot.com


----------



## daringnovelist

Sunday Update: Looking at making my blog more central to my writing life. I actually really do love to write commentary on fiction, movies and my own projects. Also, the index to the series I'm doing on Characters, Wealth and Power, over the next couple of weeks.

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2013/09/time-to-stop-worrying-and-love-blog.html

Camille


----------



## DLMedley

http://www.danielmedley.com/james-dean-cool/

James Dean cool, where are you.


----------



## FrankZubek

http://whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/
I updated my blog with some news updates for those of you interested


----------



## edmjill

Yay! PI Sasha Jackson is coming back soon! http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/10/yeah-baby-sashas-coming-back.html


----------



## sighdone

I've been watching Magnum PI recently:

http://www.simondunn.me.uk/?p=3003


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - a little trick that my wife taught me about moving furniture and writing outlines.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/10/01/how-to-write-a-nonfiction-outline/


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

I started my blog intended for readers today. Introduction

Any ideas as to what I can blog about that readers might be interested in reading from an author? A post in the comments section would be great!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I plug Julie's Halloween bundle, in which I have a book, and also blog about the discovery that my cousin has indie published two books. And yes, I take credit for giving him the idea.


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Celebrating the fall season.

http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/2013/09/fall-in-love.html


----------



## edmjill

Today's blog post is about book covers http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/10/frisky-business-cover-maybe.html


----------



## RinG

I wrote about point of view on my blog today. http://rinellegrey.com/improving-your-point-of-view/


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Is Syria now laughing at us? http://exm.nr/18pfEZM


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

This week's fraud blog post is "White-Collar Crime Enablers", http:tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on our shared writing blog, I posted on Sunday, "All Events Are Not Created Equal", at http://writetype.blogspot.com

You can also find it on my newly revised website www.debrapurdykong.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Andre Jute

A guest article you really want to read 
because it could put money into your pocket 
by hooking your writing into the collective unconscious. 
Yah, I know, it sounds like mumbo jumbo, 
but it's impeccable science.

Hidalga Erenas reviews
"The Writer's Journey: Mythic Structure for Writers"
by Christopher Vogler
Part 1: Archetypes
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/​


----------



## edmjill

In today's post, I discuss the inspiration for my upcoming novel: Frisky Business http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/10/inspiration-for-frisky-business.html


----------



## R. Doug

Monday's review of a little gem of a restaurant inside a mobile home and surrounded by great views: The La Luz Gem - Nuckleweed Place


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's Three Rivers Petroglyphs - Part 1:


----------



## daringnovelist

Currently doing a series on Characters and Wealth and Dominance -- this week talking about wealth as a part of characterization, and how it relates to my own characters. I decided to wait until I did all three before posting here.

Post 1: Wealth and Glamor

Post 2: Wealth and the Zen Gunslinger

Post3: Wealth and Pragmatism

Next week, I'll be talking about power, dominance -- Alpha Dogs. And I'll be mixing talk about classic characters as well as my own. (All protagonists, whether they are alpha dogs or not, have to be able to dig deep and bring out their inner alpha dog some time. To work as a protagonist, you have to at least try to take hold of your own destiny.)

Camille


----------



## Scotty Weeks

I just posted a new short horror story. Fun!

Crawlspace


----------



## Guest

A candid account of my last year when my life had a major melt down and started to write full-time:

http://www.colinfbarnes.com/blog/2013/thoughts-on-fiction/a-year-in-review


----------



## Shinteetah

Today's post is a bit seasonal: http://lauravanarendonkbaugh.com/i-love-vampires/ I include, as I often do, links to recommended fiction by other authors.

Happy October!


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I return after holidays with a post about the intersection of Fantasy and Mystery

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/10/04/causality-in-fantasy-story-building/


----------



## Claudia King

I bloggled about my latest release today; the concluding chapter of my second serial novel!
Besides which, lots of self-reflection on the whole writing process, and a bunch of thoughts on What I Learned This Time.

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/wild-fates-released.html


----------



## daringnovelist

I posted the introduction to a new Friday feature on my blog: The Writing Game.

It's... well, it was originally a productivity tool, but it became a total time-waster: an elaborate story writing game. It can be a lot of fun, and each part works as a writing or creativity exercise. Or smaller game. At some point I'll probably turn it into a book or work book.

The Writing Game

Camille


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I post some photos of a day trip to the Externstones, a striking rock formation in Germany, as well as the surrounding woodland.


----------



## msfowle

Time Out to Celebrate >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-UR


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

A Triple Dose of Revenge


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I share some thoughts on _Under the Dome_ and my issues with post-apocalyptic fiction.


----------



## Patty Jansen

In the Book Not Selling Thread I've said that I've been away. I'm now back and a couple of posts with photographs of my travels are on my blog: http://pattyjansen.com/blog/


----------



## sighdone

This has to be seen to be believed.

Jason Alexander's McDLT advert:

http://www.simondunn.me.uk/?p=3009


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

Why "Three Bridges" is getting a prologue

Also, a discussion on what makes a good prologue, and reasons for having one. (And when you shouldn't have one.)


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - "Does Book Bundling Work?"

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/10/06/does-bundling-work-an-e-book-strategy/


----------



## sarahdalton

A blog post on my new release, a YA horror novella:

http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/2013/10/06/a-new-ya-horror-for-halloween/


----------



## julidrevezzo

Gorgeous pictures, Cora!



CoraBuhlert said:


> Today I post some photos of a day trip to the Externstones, a striking rock formation in Germany, as well as the surrounding woodland.


----------



## Cappy

Posted a curious little article called  The Lethal Allure of the High Wire.


----------



## cwashburn

My post today is about The Heroes Journey.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

How to earn an ARC for ROGUE...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

julidrevezzo said:


> Gorgeous pictures, Cora!


Thanks, Juli.


----------



## Tony Rabig

Just a few minutes ago, commenting on the great Jack Finney (author of THE BODY SNATCHERS among others) and the November release of several of his titles in the US Kindle store.

tonyrabig.blogspot.com


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I posted a second excerpt from my soon to be released _The Invisible Hands - Part 3: Pawn Storm_.

For the second excerpt I chose most of the second scene of chapter 3, _Visitors_, featuring Anaxantis and Ravvid, one of the Clansmen.

You can find it here: http://www.ximerion.com/blog/second-excerpt-gay-epic-fantasy-mm-romance-pawn-storm/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I write about I, Claudius and grimdark fantasy.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/10/07/grimdark-grit-uncertainty-investment-and-i-claudius/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from 42nd Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta - Part 1 (many more shots posted):


----------



## MrBourbons

I discover Wordle, and have a little play!

http://www.bourbonicafro.co.uk/blog/2013/10/07/augustus-baltazar-does-wordle/

I've also documented my first foray into the latest Twitter phenomenon, #FridayPhrases.

http://www.bourbonicafro.co.uk/blog/2013/10/07/fridayphrases-041013/


----------



## 13500

It's not too early to starting planning your own Literary Halloween Bash. 
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2013/10/a-halloween-bash-for-books.html

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## Jan Thompson

Have you picked up any good writing/publishing advice lately? Here are some from the pros for every step of the book publishing process.

http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/book-checkpoints.html









http://www.pinterest.com/pin/353884483190609949/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I rant a bit about the German Book Prize and the sort of books that tend to win it and also post some other literary news from Germany.


----------



## J.J. Thompson

Just a few thoughts on Inspiration. 
http://jamesjthompson.wordpress.com/2013/10/07/inspiration-and-where-to-find-it-as-a-writer/


----------



## R. Doug

42nd Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta - Part 2

Samples from today's 27 posted shots:


----------



## Shinteetah

Contest today! To win an ARC of KITSUNE-MOCHI. It's trivia, with Very Helpful Hints provided right in the questions.  http://lauravanarendonkbaugh.com/contest-win-kitsune-mochi-kids-block/


----------



## Claudia King

Another writing-y post today!
This time I criticised another classic work of literature for not having enough sex and explosions, and talked all about how "good writing" is an oft-misused term that doesn't hold all that much relevance when talking about whether or not someone is a good writ_er_:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/good-writing.html


----------



## Patty Jansen

From my trip:

Inside one of the old canal houses in Amsterdam:

http://pattyjansen.com/blog/history-inside-one-old-canal-houses-amsterdam/

I *swear* this is writing research


----------



## alidawinter

I just posted about Method Writing, or how to get the kinesthetic onto the page.
I talk about training a service dog and shout out to David Dalglish.

http://alidawinternheimer.com/Alida_Winternheimer/method-writing/


----------



## johnlmonk

http://john-l-monk.com/2013/10/09/muttaphysics/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from the 28 posted today in 42nd Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta - Part 3:








​


----------



## Grace Elliot

This week's blog post is about Rabies in Georgian Britain.
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/rabies-in-georgian-england.html

Enjoy!


----------



## 69959

A post about my newly released short story (and how to get it free) 
http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/10/09/newrelease-a-long-time-coming/


----------



## Scotty Weeks

Halloween spirit and all, I posted a (free) short horror story


----------



## RuthNestvold

Brief notes on using the Pomodoro Technique for productivity, and an excerpt from my upcoming YA novella, Island of Glass:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/10/09/first-results-with-pomodoro-and-an-excerpt-from-island-of-glass-for-wippet-wednesday/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week, I've posted "Who's Running Your Child's Daycare?". The blog also includes a piece on how easily seniors are being victimized by fraud artists. http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

On our shared writing blog, I posted (on Sunday) "Are Children Reading Enough These Days?" http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## edmjill

Today's post shows some potential covers for my upcoming mystery Frisky Business. Have a look and tell me what you think! (I'm partial to image #11 or #13).

http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/10/some-more-new-potential-covers-for.html


----------



## J Dean

On writing: too much, or not enough?

http://enterthevein.wordpress.com/2013/10/10/on-writing-too-much-or-not-enough/


----------



## R. Doug

42nd Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta - Part 4

Today's pictorial shows how to go from this:










to this:










to this:










and explains why you want to avoid this:


----------



## 4eyesbooks

Our post about our first ever book trailer

http://4eyesbooks.com/2013/10/10/the-christmas-owl-trailer/


----------



## John A. A. Logan

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/oliver-reed-whispering-giant-by-john-a.html

Oliver Reed - The Whispering Giant


----------



## msfowle

"Man, I Love Distractions!" - Some updates, new book covers, and a FREE book! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-UY


----------



## R. Doug

Fun Photo Friday - Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta

A sampling of the sixteen photos I posted in today's blog:








​






​


----------



## Scotty Weeks

Yesterday I posted some thoughts on the movie Resolution and the haunted house story structure. http://scottyweeks.com/post/63649609292/i-watched-resolution-last-night-fantastic-movie


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

The Whiskey Bottle Omnibus: A New Look and a Sample for October


----------



## Scotty Weeks

Actually just got the bug and posted a bit of history around the novella that put me in gear to change my focus toward writing.

It started off as a post to promote a free day for the novella, but then I dug up some of the original concept art for the cover and told the story behind Main de Gloire.












> Aaron Morgan approached me last year to put together a short for a collection of erotic art that he was producing called "Oh Daddy!" I've known Aaron since we were wee ones and I've loved his artwork since I first laid eyes on it.
> 
> Working with Aaron on something brought back memories of a dark winter in Alaska where we sat around with our friend Len, plotting to do a children's book. The premise was that we'd start out with a kid who had just woken up in a bathtub full of ice, missing his kidney. From there it got weird. I wish we would have followed through on that one&#8230; .
> 
> Aaron's artwork has a stark, aggressive feel to it and I wanted to use that in the story that I was writing. Christian mythology has always fascinated me just because it's so doom-crazy and the imagery is extra-intense. Especially when you mix in the weirdness of its more mystic offshoots like Voudon and Santeria.
> 
> A "Hand of Glory" was a relic that would paralyze anybody who looked on it with fear. It was constructed out of the left hand of a murderer, holding candles made from that murder's fat. Looking into the etymology of the word, I learned that it came from the French "Main de Gloire" and that itself was a slurring of the word "Mandrake". Love that stuff.
> 
> So I set out to write something sexy and horrible in an attempt to do the art some justice. Deals with the devil and bloody orgies were an obvious choice. And our cast of characters, we have Clay Grigori named for the soulless Watcher angels. Lilith, his wife named for Adam's first wife-the wicked one who wouldn't let him lay on top of her when they fucked. And the lawyer, Sam Aile, a play on Samael. There are more little gems in there, including a Danzig reference.
> 
> Anyway, it was a fun project. In the process of writing MdG I realize that I was doing what I really wanted to be doing with my life. When I finished the first draft, I gave myself a five year plan and put my head to writing as the main focus in my life. In the last nine months I've completed a serial novel, many short stories, and am almost halfway through the draft of my next novel. MdG itself is flawed and there are many things I would do differently, but it is very special to me because it was the catalyst that led me to treat my writing as a serious endeavour.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

At my personal blog, I share some mixed links. And at my publisher blog, I talk about spotting Kindles for sale at a big box electronics store here in Germany and why that is a good good thing.


----------



## AmberDa1

I blogged about an upcoming release and advice
http://dain54.wordpress.com/2013/10/12/amazons-category-top-100-medieval-books/


----------



## MrBourbons

A log of my latest #FridayPhrases from Twitter:

http://www.bourbonicafro.co.uk/blog/2013/10/12/fridayphrases-111013/


----------



## Jan Thompson

Writing tips from author Sherri Wilson Johnson:
http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/author-talk-sherri-wilson.html


----------



## Sarah Stimson

Today's blog post: Why I decided to self publish:

http://stimsonsarah.com/2013/10/12/why-i-chose-to-self-publish/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Latest blog post - my favorite horror novel.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/10/13/my-favorite-halloween-novel/


----------



## RuthNestvold

I posted with some covers from my cover artist, looking for feedback:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/10/11/cover-drafts-for-facets-of-glass-the-second-book-of-the-glassmakers/

Here's one, as an example:


----------



## Steve W.

I posted about how the design of my book covers came to be.


----------



## chrisstevenson

My latest @ Guerrilla Warfare For Writers

*Don't Sub Until You See the Whites of Their Eyes*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2...


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Spartacus: an excellent archetype for an action oriented fantasy series...

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/10/14/classic-characters-spartacus/


----------



## Patty Jansen

Monday is the day that I get up at 5am to drop my HB at the station and go on to some place to take photos in the early morning light:










See some other images here:

http://pattyjansen.com/blog/photography-crappy-weather-maroubra/


----------



## LGOULD

I came up with mystical reasons for the demise of my favorite baseball team on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Doing NaNoWriMo this year? Here's a strategy to get those 50k words written. http://bit.ly/GXFuep


----------



## Duane Gundrum

I posted today about alumni money gathering: http://www.sarbonn.com/?p=1799


----------



## KCHawkings

I posted my first blog in the last ten months:

http://katherinehawkings.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/time-to-stop-beating-around-bush.html


----------



## Sarah Stimson

Today's blog: Why I asked PR practitioners and academics to contribute to my book 'How to get a job in PR'

http://stimsonsarah.com/2013/10/14/why-how-to-get-a-job-in-pr-includes-pr-practitioners-and-academics/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

My post announcing that my e-books are currently unavailable at W.H. Smith and Kobo turned into something of a rant. And on my publisher blog, I also point out that there is a precedent for W.H. Smith responding to moral panics and pulling books/magazines, since they banned Norman Spinrad's SF classic Bug Jack Barron as well as the magazine New Worlds in the 1960s, using much the same justification as today, i.e. it was "filth".


----------



## Guest

A post about Kobo and WH Smith: http://vhfolland.com/blog/2013/10/14/kobo-incompetance/
Ok, more of a rant.


----------



## Guest

Yes I have as a matter of fact, and thank you for asking.

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/10/10-reasons-its-time-for-you-to-stop-commenting-on-blogs.html


----------



## msfowle

Join us for the Lauren Carr Mystery Tour! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Vc


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I am hosting a Meet the Characters Blog Tour for my friend Nonnie Jules. Come by and meet Duran.http://thecozycornerreadingroom.blogspot.com/


----------



## jdrew

Nope, no new posts to the blog I didn't think I had until I realized that the page on my website I titled "Tapas" really amounts to a blog.  So, I guess I do blog just at very sporadic times.  Maybe I'll get something up there soon.


----------



## Guest

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Nathan Bransford's procrastination subforum has a popular thread just like this. It's a friendly place where your spam can be cherished and celebrated.
> 
> Today, I blogged about how to write a great author bio, and your favorite gay boys from In Living Color's 'Men on Film' made a guest appearance:
> 
> Let's Talk About Bios, Baby. Let's Talk About You and Me.
> 
> Okay, your turn.


We maintain around a dozen active blogs out of a few dozen we have.

The only reason is for Google, google loves blogs in seo, so if you stop updating, they drop like bricks.


----------



## Claudia King

Blogging about my latest release, a sexy, spooky, monster-y erotica bundle in time for Halloween!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/creatures-of-night-bundle-released.html

Also minor ranting about Amazon's crackdown on erotic titles.


----------



## Patty Jansen

My earnings from self-publishing Sept 2012 - Sept 2013:

http://pattyjansen.com/blog/my-earnings-from-self-publishing-sept-2012-sept-2013/

Not breaking anyone's bank, but quite happy. Not sure how to take it to the next level. Just keep doing what I'm doing, methinks.


----------



## CarrieElks

I posted a book review today, of an ARC I read and loved.

http://carrieelks.com/2013/10/16/what-to-read-wednesday-where-we-fell-by-amber-l-johnson/


----------



## Lana Amore

Just the blurb for my new release (erotica). I'm so busy with writing and RL, I have to carve out time blog more properly:

http://lanasbooks.blogspot.com/2013/10/victorian-restraint-innocence-bound-now.html


----------



## cwashburn

I posted today about the tendency for news programs to lurch from crisis to fashion to gossip.  Unfortunately, I'm finding that the reader list seems to be dominated by Kallery Cat and other sites (including porn) just looking for click backs.  It's hard to retain interest in blogging in these circumstances.


----------



## Grace Elliot

The English Garden through the Eras.
A wonderful potted (see what I did there?) history of gardening by guest author, Debra Brown.
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/gardens-through-english-eras.html


----------



## Brian Olsen

I've got a new post up with some not entirely serious writing tips. It's here.

My blog is very new and nobody really reads it, but I posted this same thing on Tumblr and it's been liked and reposted like crazy. Has me wondering if I should just abandon the website blog entirely and post everything on Tumblr.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week, I've posted "Watch Out for Pinkwashing". Since this is Breast Cancer Awareness Month, there are plenty of people selling products with the pink ribbon on them, but not all vendors are donating the proceeds to charity, even though they claim to be. http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

On on our shared writing blog, I posted on Sunday, "Celebrating Alice Munro". As some of you might already know, she's the first Canadian woman to win the Nobel prize for literature. http://writetype.blogspot.com, or on my website at www.debrapurdykong.com

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I am experimenting with a little serial piece about armoured suit/space marine types. Just for fun.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/10/18/nomads/


----------



## msfowle

It's Time for an Art Break! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-VH


----------



## daringnovelist

For the Friday "Plotting Game" post I posted about Character Structure and how the roles your characters play can define your story better than plot structure. Getting Started With Character Structure.

Earlier in the week I continued my talk on Alpha Dog characters, this time talking about Marshall Sam Gerard of _The Fugitive_ in The Big Dog is Always Right, and the gentler leadership of Chief Margie Gunderson of _Fargo_, as well as some of my own characters in Mommy Dogs, Officials and Overseers.

Camille


----------



## CassieL

I just posted about a highly offensive article I read on Yahoo! that should have been called, "How to Be a Patronizing F*$! When You Dump a Chick" instead of "The best way to break up."

http://cassieleigh.me/2013/10/18/bad-breakup-advice/

Seriously, I hope no one ever follows the advice in that article.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have a big round-up of links about the erotica purge today.


----------



## CarlSinclair

I just blogged about what I thought magic should be in fantasy, from both a reader and writers perspective.

http://carlsinclairauthor.com/making-magic/


----------



## ravis36

Yes, I have been blogging very regularly. New thoughts keep coming every day forcing me to think, whether I need to update my book - as my blogs keep revolving about my pet topics viz. Television Journalism, Video Journalism and Citizen Journalism.

http://www.tvjournalist.net/blog/


----------



## Guest

A survey for authors about the Kobo ebook removal, covering who lost books and how many. It's not about exploring the rights and wrongs of the issue - more about trying to measure the collatoral damage to author's livelihoods. Please leave your figures, or suggestions.

http://vhfolland.com/blog/2013/10/19/kobo-whsmith-author-survey/


----------



## Mike_Author

I am slowly building a blog to help newbies learn the publishing ropes for KDP -

amazonpublishingguide.com

Much more work than I thought. It's sucking up all my writing time but will be worth it once it's done.


----------



## EllieP

On the blog I am launching my new release from Evernight Publishing, 'Night of the Horse', win a kindle copy in the celebration draw. http://elodieparkes.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/welcome-to-celebration-launch-for-night.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I blogged about discovering Akira Kurosawa via his influence on Star Wars.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Taking my traditional spot after Cora in the post order, I write about why Samurai are more popular than knights (among certain groups) and what we can learn about that when designing warrior cultures for our fantasy novels.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/10/21/feudalism-shields-and-why-samurai-are-more-popular-than-knights/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

C.P.D.Harris said:


> Taking my traditional spot after Cora in the post order, I write about why Samurai are more popular than knights (among certain groups) and what we can learn about that when designing warrior cultures for our fantasy novels.
> 
> http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/10/21/feudalism-shields-and-why-samurai-are-more-popular-than-knights/


Hey, even our subjects fit together today.


----------



## Tim_i

I blogged about the self-publishing industry and transparency: http://www.scribis.com/self-publishing-pulling-back-the-curtain/.


----------



## KevinH

Just posted an update on my book sales (http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2013/10/book-sales-update-crossing-10000-unit.html), and joked about having a higher author rank than some bum named Patterson:


----------



## JumpingShip

I have a couple of new blog posts in the last week. One is about my fear of reading my stories in front of people:
http://mmcdonald64.blogspot.com/2013/10/i-am-chicken-sht.html
And the other was about the thousands of free copies of No Good Deed sitting unread and wondering how to get readers to remember that they downloaded the book. http://mmcdonald64.blogspot.com/2013/10/the-freebie-dilemma.html


----------



## Andre Jute

I was enjoying the tail end of the summer, so my blog was a bit bare, but yesterday it rained, so I caught up with a big post. If you scroll down you can still read the first part of Hidalga Erenas' super piece on using archetypes to say "Yes" to your readers, see a picture of my bootleg marmalade (the most popular item on my blog, ever -- people are weird!), and what I did on those summer days (eat your heart out, city dwellers!), and read all about the Louisiana Kneecapping. Welcome to the sonly slightly bizarre world of a professional writer. http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I blogged about the ghost stories my grandmother used to tell: Repost: Gram Werner's Ghost Stories


----------



## Claudia King

Today I bloggled about things that are So Bad They're Good, how some of the garbage you wouldn't wipe your butt with can often be an entertaining and educational tool, and how hilariously bad fanfiction taught me to hold back on my adverbs:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/so-bad-its-good.html


----------



## jdrew

While I don't claim to have a blog in the normal sense, I have a page on my website that I think qualifies as a blog. My last post has to do with what kind of novels I write and could be connected to a thread I started in the Writer's Cafe about suspense vs thrillers. Here's a link to that "blog" posting.
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/tapas/


----------



## 69959

Not writing/book related, but today I posted about when I went through thyroid cancer: http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/10/21/thyroid-cancer-awareness/


----------



## Adam Poe

Part one of a Halloween inspired story I am working on. All for fun, not publishing it 

Here is the link: http://authoradampoe.blogspot.com/2013/10/my-haunting-part-one.html

"This is a story of a haunted childhood; the story of my childhood. The text here forth is the recollections and scarring remembrance of a young boy. Fear, time, and age can distort realities and bend memories, but for me...this is how it happened."


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted on my writing blog an...

*Open Letter to Amazon et al Regarding Book Sales API Availability*

If you want better tools for managing your digitally-published books (POD and eBook), perhaps you could help give this some visibility by passing along the link.


----------



## Lana Amore

I posted about the Kobo purge today.

http://lanasbooks.blogspot.com/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

At my publisher blog, I blog about my story _Seraglio_ hitting an Amazon.com category bestseller list thanks to the introduction of historical fiction subcategories.


----------



## Guest

Updated with the initial results of the Kobo and WH Smith survey:

[URL=http://vhfolland]http://vhfolland.com/blog/2013/10/22/kobo-survey-initial-results/[/url]

If anyone wants to use the graphs in their own blog, feel free, but please link to the survey since I'm still gathering results.


----------



## Guest

Got the 100th post on my writing blog today.

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/10/how-you-can-get-your-blog-to-100-posts-fast.html


----------



## Laurie Brown

I usually write humor on my blog but today I wrote this:

Catching Tumbleweeds
https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/5084093-catching-tumbleweeds


----------



## timskorn

With my book nearly completed (and brain exhausted from work and writing), nothing reflective or philosophical...just chapter 2 of Dustland: http://timhscott.wordpress.com/


----------



## Christopher Hunter

Having trouble attracting test readers? Then check this out.

http://www.christopherhunterfiction.com/1/post/2013/10/introducing-chf-writing-consulting.html


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## Grace Elliot

Which tax led to the development of cut glass?

This week's blog post answers this, and other questions of 18th century trivia to do with china, glass and silverware.
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/18th-century-trivia-china-glass-and.html


----------



## brie.mcgill

Ermahgerd... first vlog ever. I can't actually believe I worked up the nerve to do this, but... 

http://sexdrugsandcyberpunk.blogspot.ca/2013/10/vlog-psycho-social-necessity-of-erotica.html

What with all the erotica bashing, I thought I'd talk about why I think writing it is awesome and why it's actually a beautiful, life-enriching thing.


----------



## Tim_i

Yes!

Today I took a (slightly tongue in cheek) look at the physical books vs. E-readers debate: http://www.scribis.com/e-reader-vs-physical-books/.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

After being harassed enough by Linked-In and its many minions, I decided to vent a bit. For example:

_"Linked-In enables you to keep up with all the people you worked with years ago, all the people you work with today, and all the people you wish you had worked with over the course of your career instead of all those other people you're linked to."_

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2013/10/linked-in-looked-around-logged-off.html


----------



## TRGoodman

Book Review: Kitsune-Mochi by Laura VanArendonk Baugh


----------



## brie.mcgill

Vlog: dramatic reading from Alien Bride, chapter 1. 

http://sexdrugsandcyberpunk.blogspot.ca/2013/10/vlog-dramatic-reading-of-alien-bride-by.html


----------



## RuthNestvold

A couple of blog posts this week. First, another excerpt from my YA historical fantasy, _Island of Glass_:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/10/23/nanowrimo-plans-another-excerpt-from-island-of-glass-for-wippet-wednesday/

I also posted a report on the most recent Villa Diodati workshop, for writers of speculative fiction in Europe:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/10/23/villa-diodati-11-or-why-didnt-we-get-this-organized-earler/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week, I've posted "Scary Goings On in the World of Data Trafficking", http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

And on our shared writing blog, I've posted "A Place Where Writers are Respected", at http://writetype.blogspot.com. You can also find all my writing blogs on my new website at www.debrapurdykong.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I continue a serial story I write from time to time.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/10/25/nomads-2/


----------



## Lindy Moone

I extoll the virtues of fingers, the original, handy digital access equipment... since my paperback is finally out. 

http://lindymoone.wordpress.com/2013/10/24/give-hyperlink-the-finger/


----------



## jdrew

Tim_i said:


> Yes!
> 
> Today I took a (slightly tongue in cheek) look at the physical books vs. E-readers debate: http://www.scribis.com/e-reader-vs-physical-books/.


A fun read. Nice job.


----------



## 69959

I interviewed Kboarder Becca Price: http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/10/25/author-interview-becca-price/


----------



## RuthNestvold

Announcing a new short short story in the Pendragon Chronicles series:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/10/25/announcing-gawain-and-ragnell-and-a-request/


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Another Katla FAQ, this time about riding Vespas in Amsterdam...


----------



## Decon

Using writing a query/book blurb/synopsis as a planning tool.

http://declanconner.com


----------



## brie.mcgill

Author Interview: Blake Rivers, about The Assassin Princess (killer fantasy book!)

http://sexdrugsandcyberpunk.blogspot.ca/2013/10/author-interview-blake-rivers-assassin.html


Spoiler



P.S. There might be a 4-6 week wait, but Brie is taking review requests....


----------



## chrisstevenson

Coming in with my drive-by installment for Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:

*Small Press Woes?*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have another photo post today with some roadside impressions from my current commute to the University of Vechta where I teach. This time around, I have churches, roadside shrines, nature, some campus views and a prison.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I posted Warning: Immature Content. Decades ago, I met a challenge about writing the most disgusting superhero ever, and I invented Captain Smegma...


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Estelle Ryan said:


> I wrote another body language post. This time about Five types of handshakes.


Interesting, I've always been a student of body language. You know how to counter a dominant palm down handshake, don't you?


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## Mel Comley

Just posted my newest release Virtual Justice. 

http://melcomley.blogspot.fr/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I talk about my impressions of Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Estelle Ryan said:


> There are a few ways to counter it, one of those the double grip. [....]How do you counter the palm down handshake?


I think mine is called the double grip, although it involves stepping in with the left foot and clasping the elbow with the left hand in a familiar way that unsettles most dominance seeking males. If you want to freak them out, move your left hand to the right shoulder.


----------



## 69959

I posted about my ghost story being on sale for 99c. http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/10/26/ghoststory-is-99c-in-time-for-halloween/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I write about Red Tape, an obstacle (or weapon in the hands of an antagonist) that we can all understand.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/10/28/on-the-use-of-red-tape-as-an-obstacle-or-enemy/


----------



## Patty Jansen

A sample of my to-be-trade-pubbed novel Ambassador: http://pattyjansen.com/blog/ambassador-snippet-will-soon/


----------



## Sever Bronny

Today I posted my first blog post: "On becoming a self-published author from scratch -- goals and checklists"


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

C.P.D.Harris said:


> I write about Red Tape, an obstacle (or weapon in the hands of an antagonist) that we can all understand.
> 
> http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/10/28/on-the-use-of-red-tape-as-an-obstacle-or-enemy/


Excellent article, I commented on your blog!


----------



## brie.mcgill

Author interview: Kristen Duvall ~ Femmes du Chaos

About girl power, and the dark side. 

http://sexdrugsandcyberpunk.blogspot.ca/2013/10/author-interview-kristen-duvall-femmes.html


----------



## edmjill

Today's offering on my blog is an excerpt from my forthcoming novel Frisky Business. http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/10/chapter-fourteen-frisky-business.html Have a look!


----------



## sighdone

A classic episode of You Bet Your Life:

http://www.simondunn.me.uk/?p=3016


----------



## FrankZubek

Teased the fact I have a new short story featured in Stella Wilkinson's new anthology which is going live in a few days http://whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lindy Moone

Let's contemplate what NaNoWriMo and Dino porn could possibly have in common.

http://lindymoone.wordpress.com/2013/10/28/nanowrimo-and-dino-porn-probably-suck/


----------



## Claudia King

Today I gushed about my upcoming serial with a little bit of a sneak peek for what's to come, crammed full of sex, drama, and werewolves!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/sneak-peek-broken-moon-wild-instincts.html


----------



## johnlmonk

I posted about how I may or may not have been using performance-enhancing drugs to pump out 9000 words a day:

http://john-l-monk.com


----------



## edmjill

Today's blog post is a cover reveal for my upcoming book! http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/10/frisky-business-cover-reveal.html


----------



## jsnyd481

Playing crazy war games in Europe with NATO forces and sparring with German drivers, after a snowstorm, on the autobahn.


----------



## lukemallory

Found a really nice song in a Colin Farrell movie..!

http://lukemallory.blogspot.ie/2013/10/touching-music-here-comes-water-works.html


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Not from today, but my latest. A peek at my upcoming book, The Faithful https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/4988543-teeny-excerpt-from-the-faithful


----------



## 13500

What do the NY Knicks and American author Washington Irving (of "The Legend of Sleepy Hollow" fame) have in common? You'd be surprised.

http://bit.ly/HdAXUL

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## Anthony Fox

No, but I will..... /


----------



## CoraBuhlert

At my personal blog, I link to a couple of reactions about Agents of SHIELD and at my publishing blog, I brag about one of my books hitting an Amazon Canada bestseller list.


----------



## Sever Bronny

I wrote one titled Procrastination - A Uniquely Tailored Enemy.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

I'm getting close to the end of the writing process for my newest book, #30 in my career and it is titled _*BABY DADDY*_. It will be book #1 in my New Adult Romantic Suspense Series, *SCANDALS*.

This blog invites interested readers and reviewers and bloggers to send me an email and they will get an ARC of this book a couple of weeks in exchange for a review on Amazon and / or Goodreads. Write to [email protected] and the planned cover for the release is on the blog!

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2013/10/29/almost-time-for-baby-daddy-it-can-be-free-you-know/


----------



## Guest

I wrote one that may help people trying to write 1,667 words a day here soon.

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/10/using-google-maps-for-fiction-writing.html


----------



## RuthNestvold

I blogged today about formatting _Shadow of Stone_ for CreateSpace:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/10/30/formatting-shadow-of-stone-for-createspace-and-excerpt-for-wippet-wedneday/


----------



## Grace Elliot

In time for Halloween - some ghostly goings-on at the Tower of London.
What did Lady Pole tell the executioner to do?
Which Tudor queen caused sparks to fly?
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/historical-hauntings-tower-of-london.html


----------



## lisamaliga

Finally posted a brief excerpt to my forthcoming second edition.
http://notesfromnadir.blogspot.com/2013/10/notes-from-nadir-manic-monday-excerpt.html


----------



## Andre Jute

Since I last mentioned my blog here, there have been several new entries, starting here:
The hard life of an editor 4: The dual-purpose churchyard 
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3877 
and followed by 
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3892 
Life is a bad comedy by a celestial scriptwriter with horns
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3905 
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3921
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3956 
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3964 
Archetype starts on the Hero's Journey 
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3980 
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/3997

Good heavens, hadn't realized there is so much of it. Still, some of the articles are only an amusing photograph and a short caption.

SMART TIP *Click the banner at the top and read down instead of up*, then you don't have to click the link for each individual article.


----------



## Andre Jute

THE GREAT SCIENTIFIC LEPRECHAUN HUNT, part 2 
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/4002​


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I went into an intense few weeks to complete a couple of professional certifications and I am back to "normal" now. With NaNoWriMo almost on top of us, I need to decide which of my stories to work on, and the Muse keeps whispering in my ear... luring me back to the page.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2013/10/whispers.html


----------



## Paul Kohler

Today, I blogged about extending my word count target on my current project. I also mentioned about giving away some bookmarks.

http://paul-kohler.net/?p=570


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

For Halloween: "From ghoulies and ghosties and long-legged beasties....


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Sign up to 'follow by email' and have a chance to win one of my books every month!!

http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/2013/10/blog-sign-up.html


----------



## Paul Kohler

Today, I blogged about my plans for NaNoWriMo, and how I will epically fail! 

http://paul-kohler.net/?p=577


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week, I've posted "The Second Wave of Damage: Scammers", on http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

And on our shared writing blog, I posted on Sunday, "In Publishing, Things Rarely Go As Planned", http://writetype.blogspot.com, or you can find it on my website at www.debrapurdykong

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Andre Jute

​


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I blog about Halloween and how some American traditions are gradually seeping into Germany and how not everybody is happy about this.


----------



## Stephen M Holak

Ranted about that PW article on legacy publishers starting to lean toward not guaranteeing print editions in contract http://stephenmholak.com/blog.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I continue experimenting with a serial on my blog -- Nomads 3.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/11/01/nomads-3/


----------



## TechnoHippy

I now have a naked chin in support of Movember!

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/clean-shaven-for-movember.html


----------



## deanfromaustralia

I attempted a humorous piece on the challenges of getting an idea at the most annoying times.

http://www.deanfromaustralia.com/2013/10/all-i-need-is-idea.html


----------



## Sarah Stimson

Not really related to publishing or writing, but anyway:

Video CVs are they the future?
http://stimsonsarah.com/2013/11/01/video-cvs-are-they-they-future/


----------



## lukemallory

A Happy Halloween - wrote it for a girl...
http://lukemallory.blogspot.ie/2013/10/a-happy-halloween.html


----------



## Faye Hunter

Cover reveal for the next installment in my series, Masquerade - A Castle O Story
http://faye-hunter.com/blog/2013/10/31/cover-reveal-masquerade


----------



## daringnovelist

On Story Game Friday:

We're currently creating a brainstorming game for Romantic Suspense

Last week: The Situation Worksheet

This week: Heroine and Hero Character Wheels

Camille


----------



## MGalloway

A random metaphoric musing about swords and novels.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Hopefully in the process of a breakthrough with my young adult time travel mystery series with film / TV.

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2013/10/31/change-the-past-save-the-future/


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Just pitched the free ARC giveaway for a review for my new adult romantic suspense series *SCANDALS*, book #1, *BABY DADDY.*

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2013/10/29/almost-time-for-baby-daddy-it-can-be-free-you-know/


----------



## brie.mcgill

New vlog: dramatic reading from Kain.

http://sexdrugsandcyberpunk.blogspot.ca/2013/11/vlog-dramatic-reading-kain.html


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Yes. I wrote a musing piece about how it's darn difficult to write from the perspective of the opposite gender, particularly for a romance (I'm currently re-writing Sleeping Beauty). I think it's incredibly difficult and it's the main weak spot I see in Romances and NA books these days: romantic male leads that feel like thinly veiled female characters.

http://christopherbunn.com/the-problem-with-sleeping-beauty/


----------



## edmjill

Today I have guest author Lisa De Nikolits, who chats about writing dialogue. Have a look! 
http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/11/guest-author-lisa-de-nikolits-dialogue.html


----------



## books_mb

I made a thorough statistical analysis of the top 60 romance novels. Check it out here:

http://metinmediamath.wordpress.com/2013/11/02/quantitative-analysis-of-top-60-kindle-romance-novels/


----------



## chrisstevenson

Guerrilla Warfare for Writers:

*Small Press Pros*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Doril

I posted an excerpt of Entangled Moments, Book 1 of my upcoming romance novella series.
http://dori-lavelle.blogspot.co.at/


----------



## edmjill

Today I have guest author John Nuckel talking about writing bad guys... Check it out!

http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/11/i-dont-know-if-i-like-that-guy-by-guest.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

On my publisher blog, I write about one of my books hitting a bestseller list in one of the new historical fiction subcategories.


----------



## EllieP

I'm celebrating my new romance release with a hot snippet 18+ only please and a gift card draw to enter.
http://elodieparkes.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/swoop-on-love-released-today-from.html


----------



## CassieL

I posted about the difference between Good Married Guys and Bad Married Guys.
http://cassieleigh.me/2013/11/02/the-good-married-guy-vs-the-bad-married-guy-2/


----------



## Patty Jansen

I really should be writing, but I've been playing around with 3d graphics:










http://pattyjansen.com/blog/image-day-goes-quest-terragen-artwork/


----------



## edmjill

Today on my blog, I have author (and teacher!) Caro Soles and she chats about Writing Classes.

Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/11/holy-grail-or-fools-gold-by-guest.html


----------



## books_mb

A quick look at computing and tracking the Amazon sales rank

http://metinmediamath.wordpress.com/2013/11/03/computing-and-tracking-the-amazon-sales-rank/


----------



## Anjasa

I posted a bit about how self publishing forces me to flex a lot of my creative muscles.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Amazon trying to re-Kindle interest in KDP Select: The new "Countdown Deals":

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/11/03/amazon-trying-to-re-kindle-interest-in-kdp-select-the-new-countdown-deals/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I write about how the survival dynamic could work in a Fanasty story...

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/11/04/the-survival-dynamic-zombies-shipwrecks-and-magical-apocalypses/


----------



## Patty Jansen

I updated my awesome book cover gallery. A lot of KB books here:

http://pattyjansen.com/blog/awesome-self-published-book-covers/


----------



## Lummox JR

I posted about a couple of irksome clichés I see all the time in blurbs, a little pointless controversy on the Oxford comma, and recently offered a look at the characters in my Roguelike fantasy WIP.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

On my blog today, I put one strange or interesting quote from each one of my novels (both published and yet-to-be-released).

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2013/10/another-round-of-quotes-game.html


----------



## edmjill

Helpful Hints for Indie Authors http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/11/author-emily-hill-offers-ten-great-tips.html


----------



## brie.mcgill

Wicked interview with fellow KBer about angels, demons, and fist fights. 

http://sexdrugsandcyberpunk.blogspot.ca/2013/11/author-interview-scotty-weeks-purgatory_4.html


----------



## Sarah Stimson

I put up a post offering ARCS in return for reviews.

I've had a journalist, two well known PR bloggers and four PR graduates/students put their hands up for them today, so that's a success I think.

http://www.stimsonsarah.com/2013/11/03/how-to-get-a-job-in-pr-preview-copies/


----------



## RuthNestvold

My first Countdown Deal went live, and my first book on Amazon was finally price-matched to free:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/11/04/dragon-time-live-as-countdown-deal-and-gawain-and-ragnell-finally-free/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I talk about visiting our local autumn fair.


----------



## Andre Jute

A little joke for gardeners. 
Crocosmia "Mobius"​


----------



## Guest

Here's what I've done over the past few days:

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/11/a-productive-october.html
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/11/my-freebooksy-paid-ebook-promotion-results-hint-they-were-great.html
http://www.bigskywords.com/2/post/2013/11/montana-what-do-you-want-to-read.html

http://www.esladventure.com/1/post/2013/11/10-reasons-you-should-be-an-esl-teacher.html

And another one today on *BookBub rejection emails*

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/11/dealing-with-a-bookbub-rejection.html


----------



## Mel Comley

Just posted my latest release - a box set of thrillers by four bestselling thrillers authors for only $0.99!

http://melcomley.blogspot.fr/


----------



## edmjill

Today on my blog, I have guest author Frank Zubek.

http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/11/not-quite-rainbow-i-was-looking-for-by.html


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

An opinion piece on underage beauty pageants...


----------



## Paul Kohler

I just posted a blog post, linking to a recent interview I did regarding my Nano Spotlight! Check it out.

http://paul-kohler.net/?p=580


----------



## msfowle

People I See >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Wh


----------



## willswardstrom

Two recent blog posts:

A NaNoWriMo update from yesterday:
http://willswardstrom.wordpress.com/2013/11/05/nanowrimo-five-days-in/

My thoughts about the bullying controversy in the NFL:
http://willswardstrom.wordpress.com/2013/11/06/bullying-incognito/


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Updated today with a snippet from A Tale of Oak and Mistletoe. A Question of sin


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Where recipes and a sexy girl meet: Those Sexy, Yummy Keuchels!


----------



## shel

I hosted a guest post by MG/YA author Kai Strand. She's making wishes, and hoping the genie from my book My Wishful Thinking will grant them. 

http://sheldelisle.com/blog/


----------



## LGOULD

This summer I saw two competing versions of one of my favorite bands, the Beach Boys. On http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com, I analyzed the conflict between faction leaders Brian Wilson and Mike Love, their different but vital contributions to the original band, and whether the current split is permanent.


----------



## R. K. Clark

Actually... yes, I have now that I am back from vacation. I invite y'all to seethingapathy.wordpress.com. I am currently doing Nanowrimo and working on two other novels to get them ready for the New Year swiftly approaching.

I also have links to other authors' books for the curious on the site.

Warning: I ramble a bit.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh

I read a very interesting article today on genetic engineering - it resonated because of the theme of *Mark One* - and I could not resist the urge to blog - see - http://johnhindmarsh.com/genetic-engineering/


----------



## books_mb

Here are today's entries:

*Increase Views per Visit by Linking Within your Blog*
http://metinmediamath.wordpress.com/2013/11/06/increase-views-per-visit-by-linking-within-your-blog/

*The Standard Error - What it is and how it's used*
http://metinmediamath.wordpress.com/2013/11/07/the-standard-error-what-it-is-and-how-its-used/


----------



## books_mb

I added one more:

*World Population - Is Mankind's Explosive Growth Ending?*
http://metinmediamath.wordpress.com/2013/11/08/world-population-is-mankinds-explosive-growth-ending/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On this week's fraud blog, I've posted "Did You Know This is Fraud Awareness Week?" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on our shared writing blog, I've posted "Too Much Too Fast is Bad News", http://writetype.blogspot.com, or you can find it on my website at www.debrapurdykong.

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Continuing my Nomads serial, an experiment to see if I can write a serial story quickly and coherently with minimal preparation.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/11/08/nomads-4/


----------



## jacklusted

Done a post about starting the second edit of my first book.

http://jacklusted.com/the-second-edit-has-begun/


----------



## msfowle

Author Feature: C.J. Anaya >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Wo


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I wrote a Veteran's Day tribute from me to you http://bit.ly/17iYVu3 Thanks for your service. And most of all, thanks for your sacrifice!


----------



## Bookside Manner

Posted a report from Stan Lee's Comikaze con, with photos (mostly of cosplayers, and Bruce Campbell too).

http://kellycozy.blogspot.com/2013/11/slightly-belated-report-from-stan-lees.html


----------



## Jan Thompson

I finally typed out the notes I took at a Brad Thor author talk over the summer.

http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/brad-thor.html


----------



## edmjill

On my blog today, I've posted some sample images for a new cover for my first novel. Please give me some feedback! http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/11/new-cover-for-blood-and-groom.html


----------



## momilp

I just posted about _Something to Read on the Ride_, a charity project put together by Stella Wilkinson. http://monicalaporta.com/2013/11/08/something-to-read-on-the-ride/


----------



## M T McGuire

This week, in my blog about my books, in which I try to talk about... well... anything in my life really except my books, I've been discussing night terrors.

http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2013/11/08/things-you-dont-know-about-parenting-until-you-try-it-number-63-night-terrors/

Enjoy.

cheers

MTM


----------



## JumpingShip

I wrote a short post about a FB tip you all probably know already. I just had some anecdotal evidence to support it.

http://mmcdonald64.blogspot.com/2013/11/quick-tip-for-facebook-posts.html


----------



## Tim Craire

*Like biking in Middle Earth . . .*

[URL=http://timcrairebooks.wordpress]http://timcrairebooks.wordpress.com/[/url]

(nothing like an oxygen-starved brain to make bloggable connections)


----------



## momilp

Author Frank Zubek was on my blog for a great cause 
http://monicalaporta.com/2013/11/09/something-to-read-on-the-ride-frank-zubek/


----------



## Guest

Yes, author Aaron Smith and I teamed up for a fun one!

http://halloweenpalooza.blogspot.com/2013/11/the-thrill-of-emergencies-and_8.html


----------



## Katherine Roberts

I went to the World Fantasy Convention last weekend:

http://reclusivemuse.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/world-fantasy-convention-2013.html

Was anyone else there?


----------



## JB Rowley

_*The Woman at the Back of the Room[*/i], a short story that won an award for me, is currently on my blog. http://jbthewriter.wordpress.com/

This true story of a woman who started the movement in Australia calling for women to have the right to vote and, even more shocking, the right to stand for parliament takes place in 1902. Back in those days men scoffed at 'this nonsensical idea of giving women the vote'. However, for Louisa Lawson (mother of Australia's famous poet, Henry Lawson) it was simply 'a just privilege so long denied'._


----------



## chrisstevenson

Most recent blog post at Guerrilla Warfare for Writers:

*Writer's Bio and Credit History*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## daringnovelist

On the third anniversary of my Dad's death, a little post about a French Canadian tune that haunts me (La Rue St-Jean.)

Sunday Update: Ghosts

Gilles Vigneault was my dad's favorite singer and poet. (And the Quebecois can be just as melancholy and poetic as the Irish...)

Camille


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I announce two new releases (standalone editions of stories previously only found in a collection) and reveal the redesign of one of my existing covers.


----------



## Scott Daniel

My latest blog post is not what you would call uplifting. Nevertheless, I would really, really love to hear from my colleagues on you cope with rejection - i.e. the lack of sales.

http://drafttonovel.blogspot.com


----------



## Jan Thompson

Offline, where do you backup your WIPs? Do you use genre-specific USB drives?

http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/local-backups.html


----------



## edmjill

Today's post is about a choice I made re: gender neutral job titles and my next novel. Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/11/gender-neutral-job-titles-and-frisky.html


----------



## Guest

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/11/my-bookblast-paid-ebook-promotion-results.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I write about expediency and brutality in modern fantasy.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/11/11/thoughts-on-the-intersection-of-expediency-and-brutality/


----------



## edmjill

On my blog today, I reveal the new cover for Blood & Groom. Have a look & tell me what you think! http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/11/update-blood-and-groom.html


----------



## Claudia King

A new bundle of erotic shorts published, and a whole lot of my backlog finally cleared!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/pets-punishment-published-great-edit.html

Also, yay for a full year in the world of self publishing!


----------



## John A. A. Logan

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/bookbub-experiment-3-storm-damage-by.html

Bookbub Experiment 3: Storm Damage


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

CreateSpace matte covers now available! Why I'm excited.

http://ryansullivanauthor.blogspot.com.au/2013/11/createspace-matte-covers-now-available.html


----------



## AutumnKQ

Someone wrote a post yesterday on The Digital Reader comparing ebooks to burgers and print books to steaks. Thought it was a flawed analogy, so I wrote a response:

http://www.autumnkalquist.com/im-an-ebook-convert-print-vs-digital/


----------



## KayL.Wetter

I've written a couple entries here and there recently. I'm trying to get more people to even notice my blog. I write an entry when something happens in my writing process( New book published, starting New outline for a book, story has entered a new phase.) I also post a poem when I get the urge to write one. But this all being said, I find it hard to post unless I have something more to say than just " still writing, got to get back to my story."


----------



## Guest

I think the link says it all:

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/11/my-kindle-fire-department-paid-ebook-promotion-results.html


----------



## Dakota Franklin

*John Tavener: A continuum bridge to God 
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/4028*​


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blog about hitting a sales milestone and do some analysis.


----------



## John H. Carroll

This is more of a rant than an article. It's about online piracy and theft of artistic work. Mine isn't the first on the subject and it won't be the last. *sigh*

http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2013/11/amazon-ebook-returns-aka-piracy-enabling.html


----------



## Vaalingrade

Five Types of Fan Fiction I Can't Stand

As a general proponent of fanfiction, I take it upon myself to address some particularly bothersome tropes in the community rather than layer on general ridicule.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Inspired by my son's new flat, this week I explore the history of Southwark, in South London - it's more interesting than it sounds! 
http://bit.ly/1cocXYF


----------



## 69959

Interview with author Louise Wise: http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/11/13/author-interview-louise-wise/


----------



## Tim Craire

I like Robert Louis Stevenson's often-criticized novel _The Black Arrow_ . . . 

[URL=http://timcrairebooks.wordpress]http://timcrairebooks.wordpress.com/[/url]


----------



## daringnovelist

Posted about a story I generated with my "Story Game" -- a series of games and exercises I've been writing about each Friday.

But what really made me post about this is that I came up with a the cover concept that really pleases me. It still has some work to be done, but I'm just happy over a nice simple design that look spiffy.

A Game-Generated Story and Cover Concept

Camille


----------



## Lyoung

Adding mine! Most recent blog post is about my first foray into the Photoshop verse. This was my final project from my Intro to Photoshop class...and I plan to take my second Photoshop class soon!

http://lydiayoungme.blogspot.com/

Thank you


----------



## edmjill

Still trying to decide on a book cover... What do you think of these? http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/11/changed-my-mind.html


----------



## 69959

I official revealed the cover for my upcoming new release: http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/11/14/cover-and-title-reveal-giveaway/ (Now I'll have to update my signature here too.)


----------



## Jan Thompson

Is there a paradox in self-publishing? I think so. 

http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/a-self-publishing-paradox.html


----------



## RuthNestvold

Today I posted about how tomatoes are keeping me from writing:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/11/14/excuses-department-getting-rid-of-tomatoes/


----------



## daringnovelist

JanThompson said:


> Is there a paradox in self-publishing? I think so.
> 
> http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/a-self-publishing-paradox.html


Jan -- nice overview! (Although I don't quite buy the paradox issue -- sounds more like semantics to me -- but there is so much more in your post.)

Camille


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I blogged today about Rogue coming out tomorrow!


----------



## Gabriela Popa

What's the best way to kill a novelist's passion for writing? Success!

http://therighttopublish.blogspot.com/2013/11/whats-best-way-to-kill-novelists.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi again, everyone,

On my fraud blog this week is "Mistakes, Deceit, and Repercussions", http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on our shared writing blog, I've posted "Welcome to the November Crush", http://writetype.blogspot.com Have you noticed how busy this month is with writing events? I've also posted the piece on my website, along with other news & events stuff at www.debrapurdykong.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I wrote and recorded a new song called The Dead Game (because, well, some games are seriously dead).

http://christopherbunn.com/musical-sketch-the-dead-game/


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

My last entry this week was about my 30th novel, a New Adult Romantic Suspense BABY DADDY...book #1 in the SCANDALS series.

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2013/11/12/hello-readers-of-suspense-romantic-suspense-and-new-adult-fiction-
fans/

WOrking hard to make the release date on 11/18/2013 with the ARC releases.


----------



## Lyoung

Stacy Claflin said:


> I official revealed the cover for my upcoming new release: http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/11/14/cover-and-title-reveal-giveaway/ (Now I'll have to update my signature here too.)


I like 1 and 4.


----------



## heidi_g

I wrote a blog about how "the fairy tale and fantasy" in my three worlds is different! http://heidigwrites.blogspot.com/2013/11/my-three-worlds.html#blog


----------



## daringnovelist

This week on The Story Game we talk about TITLES. Why titles are actually more important than covers, and some ways to generate title ideas.

Story Game: Titles and Title Words

Camille


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

This week I continue my experiment with a first person futuristic serial. Its ok.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/11/15/nomads-5/


----------



## Vaalingrade

5 Fan Fiction Tropes I Adore

The flipside of last week's post, in which I describe the unique and interesting things fanfics can do and excoriate my fellow original fiction authors for their crappy attitude toward the artform.


----------



## daringnovelist

C.P.D.Harris said:


> This week I continue my experiment with a first person futuristic serial. Its ok.
> 
> http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/11/15/nomads-5/


"First person futuristic" sounds like an interesting verb tense.

Camille


----------



## Dakota Franklin

Interview: Matt Posner, author of How to Write Dialogue​


----------



## KevinH

Blogged today about _Continuing Your Education as a Writer_:

http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/


----------



## Guest

Building up expectation for my Nano Book:

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/11/so-what-am-i-writing-for-national-write-a-novel-month.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

RuthNestvold said:


> Today I posted about how tomatoes are keeping me from writing:
> 
> http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/11/14/excuses-department-getting-rid-of-tomatoes/


We've had tomatoes right up until the first week of November here in Nova Scotia - but our garden has FINALLY given up.

The green tomatoes are GREAT fried.


----------



## Bryan Cohen

Doing a blog tour for my new book, 1,000 Creative Writing Prompts, Volume 2! Also, there's a $1,000 writing contest. Here are the first two posts:

How to Incorporate Humor in Your Writing

Your Writing Sanctuary and/or Shack


----------



## Vera Nazarian

Brand *new* blog *Interview* with *Vera Nazarian* on writing, historical epic fantasy -- plus a FIRST look at my Super-Duper Sekrit Next Big Project -- the YA dystopia series coming in 2014! ...

Wanted to learn what makes my writing tick? Here's your chance to learn new never-before mentioned secret material on the philosophy of death and life in the *Cobweb Bride* Trilogy!

http://jessmollybrownauthor.com/2013/11/16/interview-vera-nazarian/

Thanks for some amazing Q&A, Jess Molly Brown!


----------



## Rufus Beerman

My first blog post! I am writing thrillers about religious cults, so this is the beginning of my Cult of the Week blog feature.

http://mjcolucci.com/cult-week-aum-shinrikyo/


----------



## Lindy Moone

Off to read about the cult of the week, Rufus! Congrats on the new blog.

My own post today is a book giveaway for Hyperlink from Hell:
http://lindymoone.wordpress.com/2013/11/17/cue-the-oreos-and-pubic-hair/


----------



## msfowle

AUTHOR FEATURE: David Sloma >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-WA


----------



## KMatthew

Today's post:
My Thoughts on Google Play: http://kmatthewbooks.com/my-thoughts-on-google-play/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

What Rob Ford can teach us about writing fantasy villains.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/11/18/rob-ford-moltar-sauron-tough-guys-populism-and-evil/


----------



## edmjill

Today I have guest author/blogger Mar Preston, and she discusses police procedurals in crime fiction. Check it out: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/11/hey-whats-police-procedural-by-guest.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I offer a bunch of mixed links today about the ever popular topics of gender issues, sex and writer deaths.


----------



## The 13th Doctor

My latest post is an update to my sales data for the past 14 months.

http://www.gayleramage.co.uk/2013/11/sales-data-0912-to-1013.html


----------



## BatCauldron

Cough


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I got another short post out about a bad accident involving a schoolbus that happened near the town where I work.


----------



## Claudia King

A whole year in self publishing, and the first part of a retrospective on some of the things that have helped it be such a promising one (at least in my eyes!).
Heck, I've been doing this for a whole year now, surely I must've learned something worth sharing, right?
Or maybe the key is just to write a whole bunch of smut. 

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/a-year-in-self-publishing-part-1.html


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## KMatthew

Today's post:
Free Audio Book Giveaway http://kmatthewbooks.com/free-audio-books/
And yes, I am giving away hundreds of free audio book download codes from audible.


----------



## M T McGuire

After reading two very different posts on other blogs, I was inspired to talk about the ups and downs of life, generally and the trials and tribulations of being a Glacier Girl, that is, trying to write and sell books while you are also being a mum.

http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2013/11/17/shingles-anybody-itll-make-you-feel-better/

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Andre Jute

Essential information for writers:

Hidalga Erenas reviews
"The Writer's Journey: Mythic Structure for Writers"
by Christopher Vogler
Part 2: The Hero's Journey​


----------



## Thomas Watson

http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/


----------



## sarahdalton

My blog post today. I've just set up a Black Friday giveaway for a signed copy of my book or one of 5 ebooks. http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/2013/11/19/black-friday-giveaway/

Would appreciate a share as I've not had any entries yet and it has me biting my fingernails in anticipation!


----------



## J Bridger

I've been keeping a fairly consistent audio log of my nano thoughts and ups and downs here ---- http://www.jbridgerwriting.blogspot.com/2013/11/nanowrimo-day-18.html


----------



## Paul Kohler

I posted a book trailer on my blog for my upcoming book. http://paul-kohler.net/?p=591


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I updated my blurb for Disturbed Fate and made a pretty picture for marketing it, so I did a blog post to do just that 

http://www.kiazishiru.com/writing-2/upgraded-disturbed-fate-new-blurb-and-look-at-the-pretty-picture/


----------



## Ed Robinson

http://quityourjobandliveonaboat.wordpress.com/2013/11/19/the-adventures-of-buck-reilly-2/

three great reads by John H. Cunningham.


----------



## Jan Thompson

Should self-published authors seek awards and contests for recognition to somehow validate their self-published works?

If you're a self-publisher, do you seek these types of validation for your works?

http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/accolades.html


----------



## Ben Oakley

One of my science fiction inspirations - an author whose books will live long into the future...

http://davidnyx.com/arthur-c-clarke-science-fiction-author-god/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announce my latest release, a science fiction short called _Acacia Crescent_.


----------



## Guest

Real humdinger here:

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/11/controversial-new-ebook-cover.html


----------



## shel

I have a Three Wishes guest post for YA author Shana Norris. http://sheldelisle.com/blog/

If anyone else is interested in guest posting, let me know.


----------



## KevinH

I posted recently about the importance of continuing your education as a writer:

http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2013/11/continuing-your-education-as-writer.html


----------



## Sarah Stimson

Latest blog post: My PR books board on Pinterest

http://www.stimsonsarah.com/2013/11/20/pr-books-pinterest/


----------



## KL_Phelps

posted my very first last night  [URL=http://klphelps.com/?page_id=4]http://klphelps.com/?page_id=4 [/url] Just a bit about me and the start of a new chapter in my life


----------



## lukemallory

Wrote a funny poem for a pal..!

http://lukemallory.blogspot.ie/2013/11/a-poem-for-buddy.html


----------



## Grace Elliot

The Pig-faced Lady and the prophetess Joanna Southcott - just two of the characters who lived in Manchester Square, London, in the 1714
http://bit.ly/18n1t97 
This week's post is up!


----------



## AmberDa1

Just did a quick update of my next release and a quote along with a bit of my photography hobby  
http://dain54.wordpress.com/2013/11/19/writing-3/


----------



## R. Doug

Just got back on Monday from a month-long cruise around the Mediterranean and transatlantic. Here's what I've been posting (with lot's of pictures for those interested):

It's All Greek to Me - Piraeus

More of Piraeus

Fun Photo Friday - Piraeus

Catching Katakolon

Ogling Olympia

Corresponding on Corfu

Climbing Above Kotor

Dancing 'Round Dubrovnik

Ambling 'Round the Amalfi Coast

H*E*L*P - Advice Needed (Photo Contest Entries)

Patrolling Palermo

La Maddalena Madness

Channeling Charles Berlitz (Quick one-liner about entering the Bermuda Triangle, no photos)

Lovely Lucca

The Square of Miracles (including Pisa's famous leaning tower)

Monaco - Part 1


----------



## Gabriela Popa

My little tribute to Frederick Sanger (double Nobel prize winner) who (along with other brilliant scientists) opened the path for GENETIC ENGINEERING, thus making Biotechnology possible...

http://therighttopublish.blogspot.com/2013/11/he-opened-up-path-for-genetic.html


----------



## Lyoung

edmjill said:


> Today I have guest author/blogger Mar Preston, and she discusses police procedurals in crime fiction. Check it out: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/11/hey-whats-police-procedural-by-guest.html


YES! Thank you for this blog! Bookmarked!


----------



## Lyoung

garam81 said:


> My latest post is an update to my sales data for the past 14 months.
> 
> http://www.gayleramage.co.uk/2013/11/sales-data-0912-to-1013.html


Thanks for posting this! I really like the look of your blog - it's different and fresh. Also, one can NEVER go wrong with someone who loves Doctor Who...


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

I began writing like crazy in 2009. Since then, I have completed nine novels, and I'm currently working on the tenth. I added it up, and I have written just under 1,000,000 words during that time. Here is a blog entry about all of that writing madness.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2013/11/almost-1000000-words.html


----------



## Tim Craire

My novel would pass the Swedish Bechdel feminist movie test - if it were a movie. (Producers, you know where to find me.)
*
http://timcrairebooks.wordpress.com/2013/11/21/my-novel-would-get-an-a-on-the-swedish-gender-bias-test/*

It's a bit of a close call, despite ample prominent female characters.


----------



## stacyjuba

Looking for a unique gift idea for a writer or bookworm, or for your own wish list? Check out these 5 year journals - preserve your memories in just 1 sentence per day! http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/11/20/preserve-memories-through-these-5-year-journals-a-unique-holiday-gift/


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

Photos of my matte CreateSpace cover

Title says it all. Well, almost. I also show off some of the new formatting.


----------



## chrisstevenson

The latest from Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:

*SOME EDITORIAL SCOLDINGS*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2013-01-01T00%3A00%3A00-08%3A00&updated-max=2014-01-01T00%3A00%3A00-08%3A00&max-results=22


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hello everyone,

On my fraud blog this week I've posted, "Holiday Shoppers Beware!" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on our shared writing blog I posted on Sunday, "Plenty of Bookstore Closures in the UK" at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I blog about problematic content in English textbooks used at German schools.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I continue with my Nomads serial

So far, I find it interesting and difficult not to write without a serious rewrite and edit.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/11/22/nomads-6/


----------



## edmjill

Today, I have a post about books & writing & characters. To me, it's like going to a high school reunion. Have a look here: http://emilyhillwriter.wordpress.com/2013/11/22/guest-blog-the-importance-of-secondary-characters-by-jill-edmondson/


----------



## msfowle

*There's a BRAND NEW author in town!*

AUTHOR FEATURE: Carina Adams with _Always Been Mine_ >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-WW


----------



## Ed Robinson

I've been plugging other authors works on my blog lately. Like Key West/Caribbean thrillers?

http://quityourjobandliveonaboat.wordpress.com/


----------



## DJ Edwardson

Today is the 50th anniversary of the death of C.S. Lewis so I wrote a short, impromptu post with some thoughts about this gifted writer and his works.

http://www.djedwardson.com/50th-anniversary-lewis-death/


----------



## Claudia King

New release! Sexy werewolves! A brand new novel! Drama and romance, oh my!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/broken-moon-part-1-published.html


----------



## momilp

A call for bloggers! Help needed to spread the word about a charity project.
http://monicalaporta.com/2013/11/23/a-call-for-bloggers/


----------



## Larry W.

Hi all,

Check out my blog post if you're interested in bad guys and why they are awesome (in fiction, anyway):

*The Importance of Being Villainous* http://larryawinters.com/2013/11/23/the-importance-of-being-villainous/

Thanks!


----------



## Katherine Roberts

I just reviewed CATCHING FIRE:

http://reclusivemuse.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/catching-fire-review.html

(Saw it yesterday afternoon in our local cinema beside the beach... walked out of the cinema at 4.30pm to find the tide out and the beach bathed in a wintry sunset glow, with the clouds on fire and the evening star bright above the harbour... very atmospheric!)


----------



## edmjill

My latest blogpost is about Frisky Business, my new release, Have a look! http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/11/just-released-frisky-business-new-sasha.html


----------



## daringnovelist

This week was pretty busy on the blog:

Last Sunday: talked about my new story illustration project "Using Art to Entice Readers."

Monday Artisan Writers post - talk about pricing: Rewarding Loyal Readers vs. Luring New Ones

Then on Thursday and Friday, I finished up creating the first Story Game, and then played it:
The Importance of Theme in Fiction (where we talk about how maybe you don't even want to think about it, or maybe you do.)
Playing The Story Game where we "rolled" a situation and brainstormed a story idea from it.

Finally today's Sunday Update: Art and Stuff Notes about how I created this week's images.

Now I'm taking the week off from blogging. Phew.

Camille


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have another linkdump with links to articles and posts about YA, SF, feminism and Star Wars.


----------



## Thomas Watson

Rereading a fondly remembered novel doesn't go quite the way I expected.

http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/2013/11/18/not-the-book-i-remember/


----------



## John H. Carroll

Three years ago today, I self-published my first book, Rojuun. I've now written a million words in 24 unique stories, sold 10,000 total books, met many wonderful fans, hugged countless emo bunnies and made awesome friends along the way.

Thank you all so very much for your support. I hope to provide you with many more stories that make you smile, laugh, cry, and care about fictional characters more than is healthy.

All my best,

John H. Carroll

http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2013/11/3-years-published-thank-you.html


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

If you're planning on self-publishing, here's a list of must haves (part 1 of a 2-part series).


----------



## scottmarlowe

Marion Zimmer Bradley Rejected Me in 1994
http://www.scottmarlowe.com/post/Marion-Zimmer-Bradley-Rejected-Me-in-1994.aspx


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Some simple thoughts on the protagonist and the freedom to act in genre fiction.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/11/25/the-protagonist-freedom-to-act/


----------



## Guest

SEO tactics from my upcoming book.

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/11/sun-tzu-and-the-art-of-seo.html


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

I actually wrote this a few weeks ago, but forgot to post it here. I want to know your opinion on whether or not I should post a (somewhat fictionalized and/or embellished) journal of my current Dungeons and Dragons character on my blog.


----------



## Senseidoji

Lots of posts since I last updated it here. Check them out.

http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I make my favourite kind of blogpost, a new release announcement.

Of course, the cover has been in my sig for a couple of days, but I couldn't officially announce the new book, because Kobo was taking its sweet time putting it up. At this point, I'm not even waiting for Apple.


----------



## edmjill

I have a guest post up at Suzy Turner's Fiction Dreams blog. Have a look! http://www.fictiondreams.com/2013/11/pi-sasha-jackson-shes-beautiful-mess.html


----------



## Lindy Moone

On J.A. Konrath's "Zen and the Art of Bitching", John Rachel's book trailer for "Blinder's Keepers" and more:

http://lindymoone.wordpress.com/2013/11/26/the-masses-need-glasses/


----------



## msfowle

Quick Update & Eye Candy >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-X9


----------



## Guest

Visit My Site, Bitch! Unconventional SEO Tactics for 2014 is now on sale.
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/11/my-new-seo-book-is-on-sale.html


----------



## R. Doug

Monaco - Part 2 (sample shots):


----------



## R. Doug

Putting All Your Aix En One Provence (sample shots):


----------



## johnlmonk

I put a funny, fictional interview up on my blog if folks would like to see it:
http://john-l-monk.com/2013/11/26/exclusive-questions-and-answers-with-john-l-monk/

Cheers


----------



## Richardcrasta

I posted about my new Createspace paperback, "The Man-eaters of Malgoonda and the Last Days of Louella Lobo Prabhu", and about the JFK and Jackie connection within my novel, "The Revised Kama Sutra.": http://richardcrasta.blogspot.com

I also post on laffsinthedark.tumblr.com but have no idea if that is working at all, or how to work it. (I am new to Tumblr.)


----------



## R. Doug

Casing Cassis (sample shots below):


----------



## RuthNestvold

I posted the other day about how the urban parrots of Bad Cannstatt inspire me:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/11/25/the-parrots-of-bad-cannstatt/


----------



## Lummox JR

Though I haven't posted _yet_, I'll be live-blogging the Macy's parade tomorrow morning, as per tradition.


----------



## Lummox JR

Live-blogging the parade is underway!


----------



## RuthNestvold

Yesterday's post was about a cool game for writers, the Surreal Oracle:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2013/11/27/consulting-the-surreal-oracle-and-another-excerpt-for-wippet-wednesdays/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Happy Thanksgiving to all of my American friends! I hope it's been a great one for you.

On my fraud blog this week, I posted, "Grocery Shopping's a Bigger Headache Than You Thought", http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on our shared writing blog I posted on Monday, "When Good Things Happen, at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Continuing my serial experiment. I still feel my first person skills are sub-par, but it did feel easier this week 

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/11/29/nomads-7/


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Today I posted an Almost Stopped Reading review and an article on why writers of series are not as lazy and greedy as some people believe.


----------



## R. Doug

Fun Photo Friday - MS Ryndam Photo Contest in which I reveal which of my photographs were winners in their respective categories.

For instance, which of these two photos was entered and won in the People category?

The Smoke Break:









The Cell Break:


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Did a blog post about video game music I listen to while writing.

http://www.jeroensteenbeeke.nl/musical-inspiration-video-games/

Next blog post will be a character analysis for one of my favorite video games, Quest for Glory 4.


----------



## 69959

5 Lessons I learned from completing Nano: http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/11/29/5-lessons-learned-from-completing-nanowrimo/


----------



## Guest

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/11/ebook-marketing-bringing-the-dead-back-to-life.html


----------



## EllieP

I have a new release and so there are excerpts and snippets from it. I 've just posted my blog tour schedule on the blog. 18+ blog erotic romance http://elodieparkes.blogspot.com


----------



## edmjill

Today I have guest blogger Lisa De Nikolits talking about setting. Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/12/where-is-who-what-by-guest-author-lisa.html


----------



## strath

How do you remember your very first true love? Tenderly, nostalgically, painfully?

I remember mine and share it with you:

http://www.stevenspen.com/blog-1/


----------



## sarahdalton

Cover reveal for Through a Tangled Wood, which is a short story anthology for fairy tale inspired YA stories. http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/2013/12/01/cover-reveal-through-a-tangled-wood/


----------



## William Meikle

My writing year - 2013 in review
http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

This week I start to wonder how the Legions of the Krassian Empire in my Domains of the Chosen are organized.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/12/02/battle-tactics-military-organization-in-the-domains-1/


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Continuing with my video game theme, yesterday I analyzed two characters from Quest for Glory IV: Shadows of Darkness, how they impact the final game in the series, and why you should choose for either one of them:

http://www.jeroensteenbeeke.nl/erana-vs-katrina/


----------



## sighdone

It's day two of my sitcom advent calendar:

http://www.simondunn.me.uk/?p=3024


----------



## edmjill

Today's blog post is a quick look at the pros & cons of Indie VS Trad publishing. Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/12/a-quick-look-at-indie-vs-trad-publishing.html


----------



## KMatthew

Today's post is announcing my belated Thanksgiving Freebie. Yesterday's post talked about my sales figures for November. http://kmatthewbooks.com/


----------



## Claudia King

The second part of a little retrospective on my first year in self publishing, all about how I'm a total money-grabbing sellout:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/a-year-in-self-publishing-part-2.html


----------



## jdrew

I reviewed a really good book on both FB and my website blog-ish page. The URL is http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/a-book-youll-want-to-read/
Check it out if you like sci-fi romance action novels.


----------



## 69959

I shared an excerpt from my latest release, Silent Bite: http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/12/02/silent-bite-excerpt/


----------



## Andrew McCoy

On my editor's blog:

AFRICAN REVENGE by ANDREW MCCOY: Internationally acclaimed thriller hits ebooks for first time, starts series


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I wade into the latest SFF genre controversy and offer my response to an IMO stupid article which equals the call for more diversity in the genre with narcissism.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

I have...most recently the press release for BABY DADDY....

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2013/12/03/new-adult-romantic-suspense-book-series-is-new-to-austin-texas-press-release-dec-2-2013-austin-texas/








and for my November, 2013 results and activity...
http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2013/11/29/november-publishing-results-for-kathy-clark-a-k-a-bob-kat/








*Back to writing...*


----------



## sighdone

It's day three of the sitcom advent calendar:

http://www.simondunn.me.uk/?p=3026


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Couple of posts after each other:

Failed NaNo, learned a lot about myself, having fun plans for Holidailies

Holidailies 1: Love and feeling loved

Holidailies 2: Steam Sale, videogames and great indie titles!!


----------



## msfowle

Author Feature: ALISON JACK >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Xi


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Holidailies 3: (Short) Guide to writing and self publishing/indie publishing


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Cover reveal and some hints about the story of my next book *Pawn Storm*.


----------



## Guest

I've been tracking the daily sales of my perma-free book for 3 months. Here are the results:

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/12/three-months-of-amazon-perma-free-results.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

Indeed, I have posted recently, with some free chapters and compelling information about my upcoming books. And who doesn't love free chapters?

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2013/12/who-doesnt-like-free-chapters.html


----------



## KL_Phelps

Blogged about submitting my first book for publication and a bit about the long journey it was (nearly 15 years)

 My Second Chance


----------



## lynkay

International Christmas Giveaway, $50 Amazon giftcard, ebook copy of Interred, magnet and wristband


----------



## edmjill

Today's post is about reading instead of writing! My (quick) thoughts on some recent reads (fiction & nonfiction). Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/12/recent-reads-pity-pineapple-pilot.html


----------



## 69959

I posted about Icelandic Vampires: http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/12/01/icelandic-vampires-follow-their-own-rules/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have been interviewed by David Njoku at _Indie Author Land_ and on my own blog, I post a round-up of interesting links.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'm posting again about Xaver, the worst winter storm in decades, which is currently battering North West Europe, complete with some photos taken outside my house and links to more pictures from the German and British coasts.


----------



## msfowle

Author Feature: DONALIE BELTRAN >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Xp


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

I mostly post teasers for my readers. Here is an excerpt from the upcoming book, A Tale of Oak and Mistletoe. https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/5322058-confessions-maggie-winn-excerpt-from-a-tale-of-oak-and-mistletoe


----------



## Dan Fiorella

A couple of comedy bits recently:

http://www.danfiorella.com/easy-as-falling-off-a-blog.html


----------



## 69959

Author interview with our L.L. Akers: http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/12/05/let-me-go-tour-author-interview/


----------



## R. Doug

Marveling at Marseille (sample shots):


----------



## R. Doug

Barthelona ith in Thpain (sample shots):


----------



## alidawinter

I just announced on my blog that this week received

2 Pushcart Prize nominations

for short stories published this year, 1 with Storm Cellar Quarterly and 1 with Water~Stone Review.

I know it's not indie pub news, but I'm awfully happy about it! 

http://goo.gl/0lGoix


----------



## valeriechase

I'm getting into the holiday spirit and giving away a bunch of New Adult books on my blog! Please feel free to enter if you'd like!

http://valeriechase.blogspot.com/2013/12/12-days-of-new-adult-romance.html


----------



## Katherine Roberts

"Sword of Light" was shortlisted for the Tower Hamlets Book Award:

http://reclusivemuse.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/tower-hamlets-book-award-2013.html

Although my book didn't win, it was an inspiring afternoon with children from eight London schools doing presentations of the books!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi again everyone,

This week's fraud blog is "Stolen Cellphone Blacklist is Here" (this is for my Canadian colleagues) at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp and

on our shared writing blog I've posted "Will Your Book Be Pulled From Amazon?" at http://writetype.blogspot.com. You can also find it on my website's blog page, at www.debrapurdykong.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## CoraBuhlert

More about winter storm Xaver with grainy nighttime photos of my snow-covered garden.


----------



## daringnovelist

On the Friday Story Game post, I'm talking about plot. In particular about the 4-act plot structure and what I learned from Maverick (with a quick bow to Lester Dent).

Story Game: Preview on Plotting

Camille


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Another post in my raw, unedited first person serial story.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/12/06/nomads-8/


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I wrote about what it means to be a 'stickler for verisimilitude' in fiction...


----------



## LanelleH

Cover reveal! http://authorbarbiehall.blogspot.com/2013/12/cover-reveal.html


----------



## Guest

Sometimes you have to remind your readers that reviews are important.

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/12/can-i-have-a-review.html


----------



## R. Doug

Part 1 of a three-part series: Sagrada Familía - The Exterior (sample shots below):


----------



## IreneP

Sci-fi/Fantasy/Erotica mash-up from my massive TBR pile including new stuff from Skyler White and Steven Brust.

http://www.irenepreston.com/blog/2013/12/what-to-read-fantasy-and-paranormal/


----------



## edmjill

Beefcake & Books? Writing & Dating? Reading &...

Could you date someone who thought books were a waste of time? Could you date someone who thinks reading is boring?

At the JungleReds blog today I have posted a piece on _Being Single and Being a Writer_ - yikes!

Have a look here: http://www.jungleredwriters.com/2013/12/the-single-writers-guide-to-dating.html


----------



## Jan Thompson

One year of blogging...
http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/blogging-anniversary.html

Pearl Harbor. December 7, 1941
http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/pearl-harbor-1941.html

Making writing lists and checking them twice...
http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/of-lists-and-such.html


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Conducting a workshop 1/25/14 on the Inside Track To Indie Book Publishing in Round Rock Texas.
http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2013/12/05/greater-austin-texas-area-inside-track-to-indie-publishing-and-book-camp/







​
New adult romantic suspense release....
http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2013/12/03/new-adult-romantic-suspense-book-series-is-new-to-austin-texas-press-release-dec-2-2013-austin-texas/


----------



## 67499

Just put up a new website called *Forgotten War Stories*:

forgottenwarstories.blogspot.com


----------



## elaineorr

I did only two posts in November, as I finished proofing and formatting my new book, _Behind the Walls_. I've made a commitment to post at least weekly, and to write about more than my own work. A recent New York Times article reminded me of how much bookselling has changed in the last decade. Really, most people didn't think of using an ereader until five years ago. Check out my blog post, "Bookselling Then and Now."

http://www.elaineorr.blogspot.com/2013/12/bookselling-then-and-now.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

The eighth sentence from the twelfth page of each of my novels. Yep, that's the game I'm playing, and why not? Vote for your favorite.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2013/12/lets-play-strange-game.html


----------



## Guest

New Book, New Cover:

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/12/black-walnut-a-new-vigilante-justice-novel.html


----------



## Scott Pixello

Been blogging two months now, trying to post something every single day and so far, I've managed that. Most posts have a literary link somewhere but not always- recent topics include the impact of technology on storytelling, JD Salinger and Pliny the Elder's cure for hemorrhoids. Piles of good ideas (as Pliny might say).

https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/7114466.Scott_Pixello/blog

Never doubt my commitment to Sparkle Motion.


----------



## daringnovelist

Only did a very short Sunday Update -- but added some thoughts on John Lennon, and a couple of related video links.

Update and 33 Years Ago Today

Camille


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

A blog post detailing the basics of coming up with a new culture for my Fantasy series.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/12/09/fantasy-world-building-the-kirif/


----------



## edmjill

My latest post is about an interview I just did with Nine Day Wonder. Check it out! http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/12/chatting-with-nine-day-wonder.html


----------



## msfowle

Author Feature: RON HERRON >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Xz


----------



## R. Doug

Sagrada Familia - Interior Part 1 (sample shots):


----------



## jacklusted

Description V Dialog and How Much of the World to Show

http://jacklusted.com/description-v-dialog-and-how-much-of-the-world-to-show/


----------



## Jan Thompson

Are you a diligent writer?

"Diligent Writer" by Jan Thompson
http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/diligent-writer.html









http://www.pinterest.com/pin/353884483191007383/


----------



## Duane Gundrum

On to new projects

http://www.sarbonn.com/?p=1838


----------



## books_mb

My latest post might be of interest to you guys:

*How E-Book Sales Vary Over The Course of a Week*
http://metinmediamath.wordpress.com/2013/12/09/how-e-book-sales-vary-over-the-course-of-a-week/










I also recently added:

*Mathematical Model For E-Book Sales*
http://metinmediamath.wordpress.com/2013/12/08/mathematical-model-for-e-book-sales/

*The Ebook Market in Numbers*
http://metinmediamath.wordpress.com/2013/12/03/the-ebook-market-in-numbers/

Enjoy! And share if you must.


----------



## Cege Smith

I'm a serial cover swapper. I highlight three different books that have gotten facelifts in the last two years. 

http://www.cegesmith.com/2013/12/09/on-covers-and-adjusting-when-its-just-not-working/


----------



## johnlmonk

My brush with the little known "horror/romance" genre (aka, "hormance").

http://john-l-monk.com/2013/12/09/hopeless-romantic-you-decide/


----------



## chrisstevenson

Another installment in Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:

*DRIVING TRAFFIC TO YOUR WEBSITE*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

I did!

The blog went into the results for the YA Time Travel Mystery Series CUL8R [See you later] as far as the awards won this year and the reviews this year. Proud of the book awards because someone though they were the best of thousands of books but reviews come from the hearts and minds of the readers. Can't beat that...

Book #1 - OMG [Oh My God] reviews







​
Book #2 - BRB [Be Right Back] reviews







Book #3 - BION [Believe It Or Not] reviews







http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2013/12/09/young-adult-mystery-series-2013-awards-and-88-five-star-review-rate/


----------



## edmjill

Silence is Golden! About authors responding to reviews... http://www.robbrunet.com/rob-brunets-blog/2013/12/9/guest-post-should-authors-respond-to-reviews.html


----------



## LGOULD

I object to the continuing use of the phrase "vanity publishing" at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Norman Crane

A brief, academic survey of one of my favourite typos: A History of Word War II


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

Posted my thoughts about the Hobbit movies and the original book, as well as announcing my participation in a multi-author giveaway.

http://www.jeroensteenbeeke.nl/hobbit-brings-fond-memories/


----------



## books_mb

A quick analysis on how ebooks sales vary at the end / beginning of a month:

http://metinmediamath.wordpress.com/2013/12/11/how-e-book-sales-vary-at-the-end-beginning-of-a-month/

I also centralized all my ebook market & sales analysis posts:

http://metinmediamath.wordpress.com/2013/12/11/e-book-market-sales-analysis-pool/


----------



## Mark Feggeler

A commentary on the Elf on the Shelf craze -- http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2013/12/effin-elf.html

_"As if the idea of a bearded fat man breaking-and-entering your house in the middle of the night wasn't bad enough, now there's a magical doll that moves around the house while you sleep?"_


----------



## R. Doug

Sagrada Familía - Interior Part 2 (sample shots):


----------



## Claudia King

Just a quick blog today announcing getting published on All Romance eBooks, and other general writing updates!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/im-on-all-romance-ebooks.html


----------



## edmjill

"Crimedy": About writing crime and comedy. http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/12/writing-crimedy-giggle-and-gumshoe.html


----------



## John A. A. Logan

For any Authorly Dogs who fear they may be in danger of missing out on "their day", a note of encouragement - also, a roundup of two years in epublishing, and a wee side-trip through skirmishes with trad-pub, from Vintage to Picador
http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/every-dog-has-its-day-by-john-a-logan.html


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Actually I did post to my blog recently...less than 6 hours ago!

Past blogs got into the New Adult Genre and the generally accepted characteristics as what qualifies it as a *New Adult*, the *psychology *of people 18 to 26 years old and what's different compared to older adults.

This blog is about _Friends, Debt and Tattoos; New Adults, the Educated Homeless_.

Lots of worthwhile facts and economic forces to create the new adult crowd.

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2013/12/11/friends-debt-and-tattoos-new-adults-the-educated-homeless/

My first book is an escape on the elements of the the new adult crowd described in the blog is *BABY DADDY*...book #1 in the *SCANDALS* Romantic Suspense Series.


----------



## msfowle

6 New Premade Book Covers >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-XN


----------



## Guest

Fuck You, Copyblogger!

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/12/how-to-lose-a-copyblogger-essay-contest-but-win-the-hearts-and-minds-of-their-users.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week, I've posted "Sign Language Fraud in Front of Millions" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp and

on our shared writing blog, I posted on Sunday, "Are You in it For the Money, or Something Else? at http://writetype.blogspot.com. You can also find my blog on my website at www.debrapurdykong.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Lummox JR

A followup to my post on two of the most annoying clichés in blurbs, I praise Matthew Kadish's (mostly) wonderful tips and discuss why Beth Bacon's "4 easy steps" have a nugget of usefulness in spite of her example blurb being so horrendous.

http://supervillainsomeday.wordpress.com/2013/12/13/more-blurb-dos-and-donts/


----------



## Guest

2 blog posts today. Here's one on my new Kindle Worlds Book:

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/12/what-is-room-223.html


----------



## edmjill

Indie Authors: Ya gotta be a Jack of all Trades http://tstillwagon.wordpress.com/2013/12/13/the-indie-author-a-jack-of-all-trades-by-jill-edmondson/


----------



## R. Doug

Fun Photo Friday - Random Blog Headings, wherein I present a selection of nine cropped photos that I'm currently using in random fashion in my blog header.

Samples:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

At my publisher blog, I write about how I spotted a Kindle display at real, a big supermarket chain here in Germany, today and why this is a good thing for indies.


----------



## Cege Smith

Twice in one week AND a vlog post: Anniversaries, Milestones, and The Bloodtruth series: http://goo.gl/2OG4UU.

My blog hasn't had this much attention in months.


----------



## Guest

Name speaks for itself.

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/12/seo-self-publishing-and-1980s-kevin-bacon-movies.html


----------



## sarahdalton

A general update and cover reveal for the next series http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/2013/12/12/whats-happening-121213/


----------



## Paul Kohler

I posted on my blog to announce my book is free this weekend!


----------



## Vivienne Mathews

The Twelve Days of Christmas ~ Female Geek Icons Edition: http://viviennemathews.blogspot.com/2013/12/the-12-days-of-christmas-female-geek.html










I'm easily amused.


----------



## books_mb

I've added yet another entry to my E-Book Market & Sales Analysis Pool (see signature):

Distribution of E-Book Sales on Amazon
http://metinmediamath.wordpress.com/2013/12/15/distribution-of-e-book-sales-on-amazon/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - on Dr. Who, Santa Claus, Global Warming - and why a writer would NEVER cancel Christmas!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/12/15/never-trust-an-actor-or-why-i-write-novels-instead-of-screenplays/


----------



## 67499

Opened a new blog called *Forgotten War Stories* featuring overlooked personal recollections dredged up from official records archived and left to gather dust. Not a blog about war but about the means to surviving war. The first post is about a bizarre tank raid for corned beef in World War I - http://forgottenwarstories.blogspot.com/2013/11/blog-post_30.html


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

With my New Adult Series kicked off this month and Book #1 in the Scandals series, BABY DADDY, on sale for 99 cents, my last two blogs have been all about the background on the New Adult Generation. You have to understand the generation to be able to write their stories.

So here's the latest blog about Generation X, then came Generation Y, The Millennials, The Net Generation, Generation Next, Echo Boomers, Peter Pan Generation, and finally, for those who graduated college in the current recession, The Lost Generation.

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2013/12/15/a-novel-about-generation-x-generation-y-millennials-net-generation-generation-next-echo-boomers-peter-pan-generation-and-the-lost-generation/

And here's the book cover


----------



## daringnovelist

In my Sunday Update this week, I talk about:

Fun With Pictures at the Library of Congress

They have tons of great pictorial archives online - very high rez. A lot of it is in the public domain (and a lot not). I think I'll be talking more about what I find there in future posts.

Camille


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

My review of the Hobbit, I found it entertaining, but...

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/12/16/spoiler-alert-smaug-bilbo-thorin-legolas-and-peter-jacksons-mary-sues/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I announce a new release, a German language short story.


----------



## Andre Jute

I add to my blog only when I have good material or something worth saying. 
Here are some recent entries.
Click on KISSING THE BLARNEY and start reading down. ​
* Crocosmia "Mobius"

• John Tavener: A continuum bridge to God

• Interview: Matt Posner, author of How to Write Dialogue

• Hidalga Erenas reviews "The Writer's Journey: Mythic Structure for Writers" by Christopher Vogler (2 parts)

• AFRICAN REVENGE by ANDREW MCCOY: Internationally acclaimed thriller hits ebooks for first time, starts series

• J. A. Beard on Dialogue

• RUTHLESS TO WIN OMNIBUS ONE hits bestseller lists within minutes of launch

• Peloton!

• THE GREAT SCIENTIFIC LEPRECHAUN HUNT

Enjoy!


----------



## Susanne O

My contribution to the coastal romance blog hop.

http://susannefromsweden.wordpress.com/2013/12/16/coastal-romance-why-the-sea-is-in-my-blood/


----------



## Guest

Just a write up about my new short novel:

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/12/black-walnut-let-loose-on-amazon-today.html


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

My thoughts on why Dutch writers shouldn't be using Brave New Books as a Print on Demand provider:

http://www.jeroensteenbeeke.nl/print-demand-wrong/


----------



## jacklusted

Oranje second edit complete, back of book text revealed.


----------



## valeriechase

Today is my cover reveal for my NA romance debut FULL STEAM AHEAD! So excited!

http://valeriechase.blogspot.com/


----------



## Adrian Howell

Just got all my book covers professionally remade, so naturally I had to blog about it. 

http://adrianhowell.blogspot.jp/


----------



## R. Doug

My pictorial recipe for red enchilada sauce (to be followed up Wednesday with a pictorial recipe for flat turkey enchiladas)

Sample photos:


----------



## 69959

Two recent posts.

Author interview with Kristina Circelli: http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/12/17/author-interview-kristina-circelli/

Why I write: http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/12/13/why-do-i-write/


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

I've been on a new adults genre theme for a while now and this blog is about what lies under my recent New Adult romantic suspense novel, BABY DADDY that was released in November and hit Amazon's top ten this last weekend.

So this blog touched on this genre's inhabitants, the millennials, Facebook trends and Eagles...you remember the Eagles and Hotel California right? "You can sign out any time you'd like, but you're never really going to leave."

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2013/12/16/what-do-the-eagles-new-adults-and-facebook-have-in-common/


----------



## FrankZubek

Marketing the fact that book two of the three book charity anthology series is due out december 22 www.whatbrickwal.blogspot.com/ 
A number of interviews are there if you want to meet some fellow kboard writers


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I share some photos of Bremen at Christmas time. Here is an example:


----------



## Guest

Cover Designer Derek Murphy's got some new resources coming out soon that will help you make covers quick and cheap. Erotica authors, this might help you. And anyone wanting to make a eBook cover in MS Word might be interested too.

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/12/diy-ebook-cover-resources.html


----------



## Asa Whitman

Ooh, I like this thread.

I posted this recently for those of us who are struggling -

Top Five Horrible, Miserly Motivations to Create Things


----------



## KevinH

My latest blog post is on "Bad Books, and Why They're Good for You": http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/


----------



## Asa Whitman

KevinH said:


> My latest blog post is on "Bad Books, and Why They're Good for You": http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/


Haha wow, looks like we were on the same page for our latest posts.


----------



## Grace Elliot

My blog post this week was inspired by the gaudily decorated house I pass each night on the way home from work.

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/an-illuminating-historyand-christmas.html

For instance, did you know that the first recorded mention of an illuminated house was in the early 18th century?

No? Well, you need to read my blog post!


----------



## edmjill

It takes a Village... to make a book! http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/12/it-takes-village.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

Speaking about food posts here's the recipe for my Winter Casserole.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/12/17/winter-casserole/


----------



## R. Doug

As a followup to Monday's pictorial blog on making red enchilada sauce, today is a pictorial recipe blog on Flat Turkey Enchiladas (with appropriate wine pairing recommendations). Sample shots:


----------



## jacklusted

Let's Consider Editing, For a Moment. Also Bonus Proof Copy Pictures.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

This week on my fraud blog I've posted, "Who Will Commit Fraud at Your Workplace?" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Guest

What do you do when your favorite blogs just aren't cutting it anymore? You take the bookmarks back!

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/12/taking-back-your-internet-bookmarks.html


----------



## Adam Poe

Part two in a free, true-life short story I have been writing at my blog: http://authoradampoe.blogspot.com/2013/12/my-haunting-part-two.html


----------



## R. Doug

My annual Christmas Lights blog with tips how to photograph them: Fun Photo Friday - Christmas Lights 2013


Sample shots:


----------



## Pamela

Your pictures are beautiful, Doug. Thanks for sharing.

I just put a sample on my website of my children's Christmas story.

There are lots of pictures of Santa, Elves, Rudolph, and The Sugarplum Fairies.

http://pmrichter.weebly.com/excerpt---christmas-with-uncle-nick-and-the-sugarplum-fairies.html


----------



## Ed Robinson

Most recent post is my Christmas season blog:

http://quityourjobandliveonaboat.wordpress.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Pamela said:


> Your pictures are beautiful, Doug. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you, Pamela. So glad you enjoyed the photos.


----------



## Tim Craire

*I review a self-published fantasy novel I liked. It's by Jeffrey Aaron Miller -- I swear I thought I'd seen him posting here on KB, but I've looked now and can't find him. In any case:*

[URL=http://timcrairebooks.wordpress]http://timcrairebooks.wordpress.com/[/url]


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've got a photo post today as well, sharing some seasonal views of Vechta, the town in North West Germany where I currently teach university. Here are some examples:


----------



## Claudia King

A quick announcement post of my latest serial chapter today (packed with just as many sexy werewolves as usual) and wishing everyone a merry Xmas before I disappear for the holidays!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/broken-moon-part-2-published-and-merry.html


----------



## sarracannon

My latest blog post. STOP Comparing Yourself to Other Authors - http://sarracannon.com/2013/12/stop-comparing/


----------



## TWErvin2

I posted an interview today with Fantasy and Horror writer C. Dean Andersson, known for his *Bloodsong Saga * (recently re-released) and *I am Dracula*

Here's the link: *Interview with Fantasy & Horror Writer C. Dean Andersson  *


----------



## msfowle

Double Book Feature! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Y7


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'm plugging the KBoards charity anthology "Something for the Journey" today.


----------



## chrisstevenson

From Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:

*Those First Five Pages*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## daringnovelist

A "Cat-mas" carol for the holidays. ("We three cats of Orient do, help our mom wrap presents for you....")

We Three Cats

Happy holidays, everyone. May your catnip be strong, and your door latches weak, and may you have plenty of time to play in the cardboard boxes before they get recycled....

Camille


----------



## AmishAuthorSicilyYoder

I posted some recipes.


----------



## Asa Whitman

sarracannon said:


> My latest blog post. STOP Comparing Yourself to Other Authors - http://sarracannon.com/2013/12/stop-comparing/


Thanks, I needed to hear this.

In a less optimistic vein, here's my snarky blog story about needing to have other things in your life besides writing. It's called 'Then One Day Everything Changed' -

http://www.asawhitman.com/2013/12/16/then-one-day-everything-changed-by-asa-whitman-blog-fiction/


----------



## EC Sheedy

In the romance I just released last week, the hero was a chef. He made a chicken pasta dish that was the beginning of the love affair between him and the heroine. 

I included the recipe in the back of the book and also put it on my Tumblr page. The recipe is one of my sister's best--she's a fabulous cook--and one of my and my husband's favorites when we go to dinner at her house.

http://ecsheedy.tumblr.com/

Happy Holiday's, everyone! Eat, drink, and be merry...


----------



## Island Lady

daringnovelist said:


> A "Cat-mas" carol for the holidays. ("We three cats of Orient do, help our mom wrap presents for you....")
> 
> We Three Cats
> 
> Happy holidays, everyone. May your catnip be strong, and your door latches weak, and may you have plenty of time to play in the cardboard boxes before they get recycled....
> 
> Camille


Brilliant! I loved this.

We are having our first Christmas with a cat (daughter's Cat) and this is so true


----------



## Guest

Ongoing series about SEO:

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/12/adventures-in-seo-4.html


----------



## MrBourbons

A little blog piece about my involvement in the latest Something... charity anthology, and some background about it.

http://www.bourbonicafro.co.uk/blog/2013/12/22/a-diamond-journey/


----------



## lynnfromthesouth

Thought I'd share the very fun BAMF Girls Club parody reality TV show. All your favorite action heroines in one place! There's weapons! Fire! Baking!

http://lynnblackmar.com/2013/12/bamf-girls-club/


----------



## Adrian Howell

Just posted about my last four days of very successful permafreeing, and about two readers who contacted me with "customer complaints."
It's more of a diary entry than anything 

http://adrianhowell.blogspot.jp/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blog some more about _Something for the Journey_ and link to the posts by some of the other contributors to the anthology.

In other news, I also announce my own latest release, _Elevator of Doom_, the fourth installment in my Silencer series of pulpy adventure novelettes.


----------



## Guest

If you or anyone you know is struggling to make ESL students talk then I'd urge you to tell them about this $0.99 resource that will save them a lot of money on headache medicine.

http://www.esladventure.com/1/post/2013/12/25-proven-ways-to-get-through-an-hour-of-esl-teaching.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Busy week for me, I put up a new short story, Bloodlust: the Great Games on Amazon. I think a link is against forum rules, or at least in bad taste, but it is in my signature now...

Here is the latest installment of my trying to learn to write-in-first person Nomads serial -- late but in earnest 

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/12/23/nomads-10/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Just posted a brief update of what I've been doing in the run-up to Christmas.


----------



## SLGray

Well, since you asked... 

I posted about the updates I made to my website, including some free fiction.


----------



## Andre Jute

Quite a few new entries on my *blog*, among them a review by Matt Posner of J. A. Beard's innovative *Mind Crafter*, and a review by James Everington of Jeff VanderMeer's *Wonderbook: The Illustrated Guide to Creating Imaginative Fiction*. Also an entry where you can click through to get free books by a whole bunch of best-seller authors at Cookie's Book Club Annual Christmas Giveaway. Sue McLarty, who runs this bonanza for readers and writers must be very popular, judging by the quality of writers she attracts. Enjoy. 
​


----------



## R. Doug

Meandering Around Málaga (sample shots):


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Jeff VanderMeer's _Wonderbook: The Illustrated Guide to Creating Imaginative Fiction_ just landed under my Christmas tree tonight. The illustrations alone make this one worth it.


----------



## Andre Jute

CoraBuhlert said:


> Jeff VanderMeer's _Wonderbook: The Illustrated Guide to Creating Imaginative Fiction_ just landed under my Christmas tree tonight. The illustrations alone make this one worth it.


Lucky you. The reviewer James Everington spoke very highly of it. The sample illustration I saw is extraordinarily striking, as you say.


----------



## R. Doug

A reblogging of two previous Christmas humor pieces: A Little Christmas Eve Humor


----------



## Guest

Lots of people think posting on Christmas is a mistake. Do you?

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/12/is-christmas-a-website-traffic-killer.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Following Greg's advice, I do post on the holidays and offer a spooky shot of a foggy Christmas morning. And on my publisher blog, I have a post about the recommended reading order for my Silencer series.


----------



## Guest

CoraBuhlert said:


> Following Greg's advice, I do post on the holidays and offer a spooky shot of a foggy Christmas morning. And on my publisher blog, I have a post about the recommended reading order for my Silencer series.


I didn't think anyone read this thread.  Here's one on 2 writing styles for novels:

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/12/are-your-novels-puzzles-or-blocks.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog today, I've posted, "Should You Trust Your Neighbor?" It's a warning story about ID thieves who live on your street. Also in the blog, lawsuits against Target have begun, and is that wine you've bought for Christmas the real deal, or a fake? You can find it at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

And on our shared writing blog, I posted on Sunday, "Why the Fascination With Creative Peaks" at http://writetype.blogspot.com. I also have a blog page on my website at www.debrapurdykong.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Ed Robinson

My last two blog posts were Our Minimalist Christmas, and Holiday Musings.

http://quityourjobandliveonaboat.wordpress.com/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

Hey there, Tim. I'm still lurking around these boards, posting occasionally, though not as much as I used to. I do have two more novels coming out in February, which I blogged about here: http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2013/12/who-doesnt-like-free-chapters.html. Although I have released a few self-published novels, these two are coming from traditional indie publishing houses.

By the way, thanks for reading and reviewing Bloodstone. Glad you liked it.



Tim Craire said:


> *I review a self-published fantasy novel I liked. It's by Jeffrey Aaron Miller -- I swear I thought I'd seen him posting here on KB, but I've looked now and can't find him. In any case:*
> 
> [URL=http://timcrairebooks.wordpress]http://timcrairebooks.wordpress.com/[/url]


----------



## R. Doug

Fun Photo Friday - Favorites of Seville (sample shots):


----------



## edmjill

Here's a little piece on Writing & Humor: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/12/humor-in-sasha-books.html


----------



## R. Doug

A blog about my ever-growing collection of Walther PP-series pistols: Latest Acquisition - An Interarms Walther PPK in .380 ACP

Sample shot:


----------



## ScriptLand

My last three posts are part of a five part series featuring self-published authors. I teamed up with a book blogging friend.

Two of the posts, so far, feature KBoarders.

P.T. Michelle http://scriptland.net/the-best-selfies-of-2013-part-1-in-self-published-authors-of-2013-series-todays-featured-author-p-t-michelle/

C.J. Archer http://scriptland.net/the-best-selfies-of-2013-part-2-in-self-published-authors-of-2013-series-todays-featured-author-c-j-archer/


----------



## Vaalingrade

http://www.descendantsserial.paradoxomni.net/missed-potential/

I discuss concepts that should have been expanded upon in well-knwon works but weren't.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Just posting some Christmas photos.


----------



## Guest

So what's your plan for 2014?

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/12/your-2014-self-publishing-game-plan.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

I did a "Year in Review" blog post about everything that happened to me in 2013 pertaining to my writing. As it turns out, a lot of stuff happened, and the post ballooned to magnificent proportions. But there are pictures, so do not fear ye olde wall of text.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2013/12/2013-year-in-review.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I push forward on my nomads serial... I may be getting better at first person...

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2013/12/30/nomads-11/


----------



## Adrian Howell

I wrote a brief non-writing-related post about my walk to Temple Town: http://adrianhowell.blogspot.jp/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I share some pretty photos of foggy woodlands.


----------



## IreneP

Come BOUNCE with me, y'all.

I'm spotlighting K.M. Jackson's newest release BOUNCE today. It's all about perfection in the suburbs...or something like that....


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

A fresh blog every *3.9 days* in 2013 and here's my latest...

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2013/12/29/rationale-on-re-covering-and-re-launching-an-award-winning-novel/

Based on a true story that by today's standards is a _new adult_ romance but it won reader's awards in 2013 as a mainstream book.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"University of South Carolina Connor Shaw's quarterback sneak from backup to 'Athlete of the Year'!" as they head into the Capitol One College Football Bowl. Thanks.

http://exm.nr/19O9l46


----------



## Gabriela Popa

A short spoof on Sabato and Borges (based on their quotes), with a great picture of both. 
http://therighttopublish.blogspot.com/2013/11/reality-is-not-always-probable.html


----------



## jacklusted

Science Fiction Books, New Readers, and Exclusion


----------



## 69959

I shared an excerpt from my upcoming new book, Searching for Mercy: http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/12/28/searching-for-mercy-excerpt-reveal/


----------



## R. Doug

Alcázar of Seville - Part 1 (sample shots):


----------



## 69959

I just posted three cover reveals for books coming in 2014. They're all by Kboarders. 

http://stacyclaflin.com/2013/12/30/three-cover-reveals-for-the-new-year/


----------



## AmberDa1

I just posted a Happy New Year post.

*So many nice covers above!
http://dain54.wordpress.com/2013/12/30/a-new-year-brings/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've got another collection of interesting links.


----------



## Guest

Talkin' 'bout mailin' lists.

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/12/using-mailchimp-to-market-your-ebooks-effectively.html


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## Robena

I reviewed Rolynn Anderson's new romantic suspense, Lie Catchers, yesterday. An intriguing mystery set in a small fishing village in Alaska.
MY BLOG @ www.robenagrant.com


----------



## KevinH

Posted about my my most recent release: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/.


----------



## edmjill

My thoughts on some of the best books I've read this year. http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2013/12/fave-books-of-year-2013.html


----------



## Claudia King

My first proper blog post in a while, in which I talk all about MURDERING YOUR CHARACTERS, how J.K. Rowling is a terrible hack fraud, and how Star Wars provides us with yet another wonderful example of Storytelling 101 done right:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/killing-main-characters-feat-deathly.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

My last post of this year is my interview with Peter Grimsdale, author of Battlefield 4: Countdown to War. I hope you'll enjoy it. Here's the link:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2013/12/31/my-interview-with-peter-grimsdale/

Happy New Year 2014!

Ethan


----------



## KevinH

Just finished my last post of 2013 on "This is How You Become Great...": http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/


----------



## Joseph Turkot

I posted my takeaway after achieving a milestone.

HOW TO SELL 2,000 eBOOKS IN A MONTH
http://josephturkot.com/how-to-sell-2000-ebooks-in-a-month/


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

I just created my website!

My first post introduces my upcoming debut novel, "Irradiated".

I'd love people to check this out: http://selliotbrandis.com/


----------



## Guest

My Monthly Report:
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/01/a-nose-to-the-grindstone-december.html


----------



## KL_Phelps

Resolutions vs. Goals

http://klphelps.com/?p=73


----------



## Ethan Jones

My first post of the year, covering my blogging through 2013:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/01/01/my-two-years-of-blogging/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## William Meikle

The plan for 2014
http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## lisamaliga

Recently wrote an article about fine chocolate. Remember, Valentine's Day is next month so this might give you a few ideas! 

http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2013/12/29/the-most-exquisite-chocolate/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Two short entries - not much, I'm afraid.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2013/12/25/merry-christmas-wordpress/

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/01/01/happy-new-year-2/


----------



## SLGray

I posted my 2014 resolutions today. It's what you do on January 1st, right? 

http://wordsofgray.blogspot.com/2014/01/looking-forward.html


----------



## R. Doug

Alcázar of Seville - Part 2 (sample shots):


----------



## Crime fighters

http://kbnelsonauthor.wordpress.com/2013/12/31/best-movies-of-2013/

It was a great year for movies, so I wrote a 'best of 2013' list.


----------



## M T McGuire

Yes I have. I give you... bacon man.

Enjoy. http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2013/12/30/you-see-a-meal/

Cheers

MTM


----------



## TRGoodman

My goals for 2014.

Looking Ahead Into 2014: Goals for Writing and Life


----------



## Eva Hudson

My first experience of collaborative writing:

http://evahudson.com/collaboration


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Enjoy pretty photos of the Teufelsmoor (Devil's Moor) region in Northwest Germany. Here is a sample:


----------



## edmjill

Today's blogpost features an introduction to author John Holt. Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2014/01/excerpt-from-thackery-journal-by-john.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

I present my gifts to my fans in 2014:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/01/02/my-gifts-to-my-fans/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Happy New Year, everyone! May you have tons of writing success and income!

On my fraud blog this week, I've posted "Scary Stats on Identity Theft". There's also some helpful tips from the BBB about protecting yourself, http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

And on our shared writing blog, I posted on Sunday, "Taking Stock of 2013", which I imagine a lot of writers do, http://writetype.blogspot.com

Cheers,
Debra


----------



## FrankZubek

I have an interview up on a blog based in South Africa- actually did a blog swap with her so she is on my blog too. www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/


----------



## TonyWrites

I just made a post to my new blog _The Write Life_ discussing why there is no apostrophe in the name of Taylors Falls, Minnesota:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/why-is-there-no-apostrophe-in-taylors-falls/

Hey, it was something writing-related that was outside the box too.


----------



## Guest

Just Montana politics:
http://www.bigskywords.com/2/post/2014/01/should-i-run-for-montana-senate-district-49.html


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I did, finally. Wrote about the changes I've gone through over the past year. Hopefully will blog more in 2014.


----------



## Gina Black

I did! I blogged about embracing . . . and letting go . . . and what that has to do with touching my toes. 

http://ginablack.com/2014/01/02/embracing-and-letting-go/


----------



## edmjill

Today's offering is an introduction to The Tainted Trust by author Stephen Douglass - check it out: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2014/01/excerpt-from-tainted-trust-by-stephen.html


----------



## daringnovelist

We're looking at plot this winter on the Story Game.

Today's post is some mulling over some standard plot formulas and applying a psychological arc to them: in particular, how standard plot formula matches up with those Five Stages of Grief (denial, bargaining, anger, depression, acceptance.)

The Psychology of Plot

Camille


----------



## jdrew

Sort of - not a regular blog page but both via FB and my website Tapas page I posted some thoughts about the holidays just passed.  Instead of posting a link to old material, here's the text.  The best part is that several people replied that they did know someone and would do something for them including inviting people who did not have family or friends nearby to spend part of the holidays with them.  And I found someone who needed help that I hadn't thought of before the post.  All in all it made my holidays better.  I hope yours were too.

Holiday Thoughts
As this holiday season approaches I have been wondering if we’ve lost the real meaning of Christmas.  This is not to slight or detract from other religions or winter holidays or celebrations, it is just my personal perspective.  In my mind love, sacrifice and helping those less fortunate are the teachings of Christ.  We can debate Government programs at some other time as I know there are all manner of opinions on the subject pro, con and neutral, things such as welfare state, abuse of the system, people who are hurting through no fault of their own, lost jobs, health issues and no insurance, low paying jobs that don’t provide minimum needs, etc.  Instead of trying to decide what the government should or shouldn’t do, think instead about what you can do.  I bet each of us knows someone who is hurting right now through no fault of their own.  Someone who is doing everything they can to make ends meet and can’t get it done.  Maybe they are out of work or maybe they are working a job that doesn’t pay enough to meet essential needs, maybe they have health issues.  Regardless of why they are in their situation please, help them.  Pick one person or family you know that really needs help and do something for them.  Something personal.  Sending a check to a charity does not count.  
Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## KMatthew

Wrote a post talking about my sales figures for the month of December and what I've been doing differently
http://kmatthewbooks.com/december-2013-sales-totals/


----------



## BBGriffith

I wrote about what it took in 2013, and what it will take in 2014 to sell books: Dysfunctional Optimism!

http://griffithpublishing.com/2014/01/2014-ignore-facts/


----------



## msfowle

Author Feature: James Darrow >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Yt


----------



## BuddyGott

Most of my recent blog postings have been videos from my YouTube show, Buddy's Writing Show. I interview a different writer each week.

I did a new show last night where myself and paranormal romance author Melissa Lummis interviewed romance author Tawdra Kandle. We talked about her books, the New Adult genre and some other fun things.

http://www.buddygott.blogspot.com


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's Fun Photo Friday - Alcázar Favorites:


----------



## TRGoodman

There are some battles that we cannot win, and it is all we can do to face certain defeat, sometimes even death, with courage and dignity. This week's flash fiction story shows someone faced with just such impossible odds. Will he have the strength of character to face his fate with honor?

Read on to find out:
http://www.trgoodman.net/2014/01/flash-fiction-one-final-test/


----------



## Guest

What on earth are you going to blog about this year?
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/01/claiming-your-2014-blogging-authority.html


----------



## Sarah Stimson

2014 Career Resolutions

http://www.stimsonsarah.com/2014/01/04/career-resolutions/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - do not listen to Lorne Greene.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/01/04/a-blizzard-of-words-plowing-yourself-out-of-a-writing-rut/


----------



## EllieP

New release short featured on the blog today, 
http://elodieparkes.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/the-picnic-new-release-single-from.html there's also a giveaway post.


----------



## Duane Gundrum

Remembering the days when writer groups used to service writers:

http://www.sarbonn.com/?p=1862


----------



## Crime fighters

At Any Price? New Adult Author Walks Away From Six Figure Deal

http://wp.me/p3Tqjh-2e


----------



## A. S. Warwick

I did a brief post on the discovery of the tomb of an Ancient Egyptian brewer, and how such things give me story ideas - http://mistandshadows.com/2014/01/05/the-tomb-of-the-pharaohs-brewer/


----------



## chrisstevenson

From Guerrilla Warfare For Writers

*Social Media in 2014*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Evenstar

Writing the perfect kiss!

I witnessed it on tv this week. I just had to blog about it. I'm still totally not over it!!

http://flirtinggames.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/sherlock-and-mollys-kiss.html


----------



## TonyWrites

Stella Wilkinson said:


> Writing the perfect kiss!
> 
> I witnessed it on tv this week. I just had to blog about it. I'm still totally not over it!!
> 
> http://flirtinggames.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/sherlock-and-mollys-kiss.html


Interesting post, Stella. I can't wait to see all of that new _Sherlock _episode.


----------



## TonyWrites

I also blog at Bubblews as well as on my own blog. Here is a writing tip post I just made there:

*Creative Writing Tip: The Hero Must Always Kill The Bad Guy*

http://www.bubblews.com/news/1971038-creative-writing-tip-the-hero-must-always-kill-the-bad-guy


----------



## daringnovelist

For the Sunday Update, I report that:

*I am rejoining ROW80 -- A Round of Words in 80 Days. It's an ongoing writing challenge (80 days per quarter, with about 10 days off in between rounds).
*Some new pre-made cover designs.
*Upcoming posts.

Sunday Update - Art, Flash Fiction and ROW80

Camille


----------



## edmjill

Today's post is an introduction to romance author Regina Puckett http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2014/01/excerpt-from-concealed-in-my-heart-by.html


----------



## Gabriela Popa

Missing Frank McCourt http://therighttopublish.blogspot.com/


----------



## beccaprice

I announced the Fairies and Fireflies ARC at Amazon. with what was for me some pretty tricky HTML.

wyrmtalespress.com


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I delve into another world building segment, detailing the Vvath, a nation of fanatical dwarves who spread their influence through cursed swords...

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/01/06/fantasy-world-building-the-vvath/


----------



## Vaalingrade

http://www.descendantsserial.paradoxomni.net/look-at-all-those-idiots/

In which I discuss and explain where idiot plots come from using Brian Micheal Bendis's work at Marvel as a case study.


----------



## Guest

I'm starting a 5-part series on how to write your novels faster:
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/01/write-your-novels-faster-sacrificing-formatting-early.html


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## IreneP

*How to Live Dangerously with Squirrels and Coconut Milk*

A TRUE story (I took pictures).

http://www.irenepreston.com/blog/2014/01/danger/

There is also pumpkin soup.


----------



## TonyWrites

"Irregardless" is a word, right? Wrong! Read my latest post to "The Write Life" to find out why:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/is-irregardless-a-word/


----------



## TonyWrites

Duane Gundrum said:


> Remembering the days when writer groups used to service writers:
> 
> http://www.sarbonn.com/?p=1862


That was an interesting article, Duane. (I left a comment on it, too.)


----------



## Mark Feggeler

_"This is what happens when you hire a drooling fan to do the job of a slash-and-burn critic."_

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2014/01/edit-me-big-boy.html


----------



## R. Doug

Today I present The End of the World (sample shots):


----------



## RuthNestvold

Today I blathered about ebook promotion, comparing a Kindle Countdown Deal with a permafree book, my novelette, _Gawain and Ragnell_:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2014/01/06/e-book-promotions-countdown-meh-permafree-yay-kinda/


----------



## R. K. Clark

Just today! I posted the good news about getting my novel set up and in print!

http://www.seethingapathy.wordpress.com


----------



## TRGoodman

Today I posted a recipe. Slow cooker refried beans so easy they practically make themselves.

Slow Cooker Refried Beans Recipe


----------



## Book Master

You can read my latest drivel posted this week.

http://bookmaster007.wordpress.com/2014/01/06/market-those-ebooks-to-the-masses/

BM


----------



## valeriechase

I posted the first chapter of my NA romance, which is pubbing next week! *Bites nails*

http://valeriechase.blogspot.com/p/read-first-chapter-of-full-steam-ahead.html


----------



## Guest

This is the 2nd part in my series on writing a novel faster:
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/01/write-your-novels-faster-visual-representations-of-your-novels-world.html


----------



## edmjill

Today on my blog I have an excerpt from Forgotten gemstone by Kit Daven - have a look! http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2014/01/excerpt-from-forgotten-gemstone-by-kit.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

I posted my review of Mitigating Circumstances by Dawn Corrigan:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/01/07/mitigating-circumstances-by-dawn-corrigan/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## Kristy Tate

http://kristystories.blogspot.com/ The Power of the Ten Minute Goal.

By the yard it's hard, but by the inch it's a cinch. A thousand mile journey begins with a single step.


----------



## msfowle

Author Feature: RYAN SCHNEIDER >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-YF


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Blogging about today's weirdest news, an UFO sighting at the airport of my hometown and 140 kilograms of cocaine found in banana crates at a discount supermarket chain.


----------



## BuddyGott

Latest blog entry is the video for the newest episode of my writing show that I do on Google Plus and YouTube. In this show, I interview prolific science fiction and fantasy author Garrett Robinson.

http://www.buddygott.blogspot.com/2014/01/buddys-writing-show-12-interview-with.html


----------



## Guest

This is the 3rd part in my series on writing a novel faster:
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/01/write-your-novels-faster-plotting-with-your-table-of-contents.html


----------



## edmjill

Today's post features an excerpt from the novel _*Winter*_ by Sarah Remy http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2014/01/excerpt-from-winter-by-sarah-remy.html Check it out!


----------



## Ed Robinson

Progress reports on my next book, Poop, Booze, and Bikinis.

http://quityourjobandliveonaboat.wordpress.com/


----------



## Grace Elliot

London Then and Now: Vauxhall Pleasure Gardens

I visit the site of the Georgian tourist attraction but what did I discover?

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/london-then-and-now-vauxhall-pleasure.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announce a new short story release today.


----------



## Tony Rabig

Yep, just a few minutes ago, with a note on the release of some Rod Serling titles as Kindle ebooks.

http://tonyrabig.blogspot.com/


----------



## Guest

Some stuff for my ESL website:
http://www.esladventure.com/1/post/2014/01/american-slang-esl-lesson-powerpoint.html


----------



## heidi_g

I made a case for The Weatherman as a contemporary fairy tale

http://heidigwrites.blogspot.com/2014/01/fairy-tales-and-finding-your-place-in.html#blog


----------



## Guest

This is the 4th part in my series on how to write faster:
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/01/write-your-novels-faster-7-ways-to-get-over-that-writing-wall.html


----------



## edmjill

Today I have an excerpt from Gastien by Caddy Rowland - check it out: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2014/01/excerpt-from-gastien-cost-of-dream-by.html


----------



## Rob Lopez

A review of the indie novel _American Warrior_:

http://roblopezblog.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/american-warrior-review.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sintra - Where to go just before the End of the World


----------



## johnlmonk

I posted something about ebooksoda.com today, and linked to an inspiring weightloss video


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Robin Roberts discusses 10-year Lesbian relationship on Good Morning America. Is it TMI?

http://exm.nr/1gGWgLx


----------



## Claudia King

Today I had some thoughts on the idea of subtlety in the arts, why you always want to hide the reveal of your big scary monster, and how a little ambiguity is a great way of getting inside your reader's brainplaces:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/subtlety-art-of-making-your-readers-do.html


----------



## Crime fighters

Cover reveal for Clarissa Wild's new book

http://kbnelsonauthor.wordpress.com/2014/01/09/fierce-a-new-adult-novel-by-clarissa-wild-cover-reveal/

Unfortunately, there is no drool smiley.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Last week I went to investigate the site of the Vauxhall Pleasure Gardens ( a huge attraction in 18th Century London) 
Find out how 'then' and 'now' compare by following the link:

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/london-then-and-now-vauxhall-pleasure.html


----------



## 74455

I posted a scene from the middle of my second book, A Cold Wind, written from the view of the other main character. It's just a fun extra, to show how different the characters' perspectives are.


----------



## Maddie Cochere

This is my first post. After lurking since April 1 of last year, I'm sneaking into the Writer's Cafe on page 459 of this thread. 

This past November, Jim Kukral started a thread regarding buying advertising in an upcoming book. I sponsored a page,and I blogged about it yesterday. I asked my readers for help composing the ad. http://bit.ly/1iVOocj


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

This week on my fraud blog, I've posted, "Disaster Scam Fallout". You've probably already heard about it on the news, but in case not, you can find it at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

And on our shared writing blog, I posted on Sunday, "What Goes Around Comes Around" on http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I have a link round-up and some commentary on the latest Hugo awards nominations dust-up which seems to happen earlier every year.


----------



## Guest

This is the 5th and final part in my series on writing novels faster. I'm taking the weekend off.
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/01/write-your-novels-faster-editing-and-proofing-your-novel-fast.html


----------



## Rob Lopez

Zombies, Jews and the End of the World. 

http://roblopezblog.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/zombies-jews-and-end-of-world.html


----------



## KevinH

Recently bloggd about _Bookonomics 101: The 7-Day Work Week_: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2014/01/bookonomics-101-7-day-work-week.html


----------



## TRGoodman

I have a new flash fiction piece up about an alien food TV show in the distant future.

The Taste of Humility


----------



## Ed Robinson

Today I promoted the works of Anthony Bjorklund.

http://quityourjobandliveonaboat.wordpress.com/2014/01/10/im-gonna-live-my-life-like-a-jimmy-buffett-song/


----------



## Guest

I haven't blogged since early December, which is horrible. I love my readers, even though they never comment. But I do get emails and the like. I just have to know what is worth posting about. Hugh Howey's blog is a gem of a resource so I frequent that because he FREQUENTLY posts. But it's hard to keep at it. I've been editing and writing a lot lately, so that has something to do with my lack of posts. Either way, I think that if we build an audience as self-publishers, they want to know more about us personally and not just what and how often we are putting out new work.


----------



## Jan Thompson

Writers, do you know what your readers want? My thoughts on mechanics and respect. Feed your readers.

http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/care--feeding-of-readers.html

I wrote this back in March, but I just read it as a reminder to myself as a writer. Thought I'd share. Have a great day!


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's Fun Photo Friday - Lisbon, Sintra, and Cabo da Roca:


----------



## SLGray

I just posted what it looks like when I'm editing. It's not pretty. 

http://wordsofgray.blogspot.com/2014/01/so-after-you-write-those-words.html


----------



## jdrew

My last blog, of sorts, was about a tradition that a friend and I started a few years back watching all three Lord of the Rings extended versions back-to-back-to-back. I still like those movies and what Peter Jackson did with the novels despite stuff that wasn't included or was different.
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/tapas/


----------



## Ethan Jones

I've posted my interview with Dawn Corrigan, author of Mitigating Circumstances:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/01/10/10-questions-with-dawn-corrigan/

Enjoy and share,

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Philip Harris

I've just posted a look at the books I read last year - http://bit.ly/1gWSSfM.


----------



## TonyWrites

In my latest post to *"The Write Life"* I discuss the meaning of the word "rattletrap" and how it can be used when writing:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/what-does-rattletrap-mean/


----------



## lynnfromthesouth

Just a quickie on first sentence/chapter dread:

http://lynnblackmar.com/2014/01/first-sentencechapter-dread/


----------



## Guest

My Top 10 Authors

http://shaneajeffery.blogspot.com.au/2014/01/honorablemention-dean-koontz-ihavent.html


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I posted why I'm currently not writing fiction.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've got another link round-up of this year's pre Hugo-nomination debate.


----------



## Vaalingrade

http://www.descendantsserial.paradoxomni.net/this-old-trope-i/

I discuss how to use tried Fantasy tropes more creatively.


----------



## timskorn

Compared two recently run "free promos" to determine their effectiveness: http://timhscott.wordpress.com/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I review The Wolf of wall Street and use Jordan Belfort to justify Sauron style villainy.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/01/13/the-antagonists-of-my-dreams-the-wolf-of-wall-street-rob-ford-and-dark-lords-in-fantasy/


----------



## Guest

Interviewed Voltaire:
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/01/dead-author-interviews-voltaire.html


----------



## Ella Blythe

I'm still awaiting the real-life (potentially amusing) fallout from what I covered a couple of days ago:

_*"Outed" as an erotica writer...to (or by) your family?*_ 

*http://ellablythe.com/2014/01/10/outed-as-an-erotica-writer/*

It's only a matter of time before my father's work friends start buying more copies. *facepalm*


----------



## jacklusted

Hit and Run Editing


----------



## edmjill

Today on my blog, I offer and introduction to mystery author Vicki Delany. Have a look http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2014/01/excerpt-from-cold-white-sun-constable.html


----------



## Tim Craire

There's a reader named Grok Testuser reading my book on Goodreads! Celebrate!

[URL=http://timcrairebooks.wordpress]http://timcrairebooks.wordpress.com/2014/01/13/a-new-goodreads-fan/[/url]


----------



## momilp

I needed a break from writing and I created a few covers.
http://monicalaporta.com/2014/01/13/only-at-night-same-model-different-concepts-for-a-cover/


----------



## johnlmonk

Today, I commemorated the indefinite hiatus of the Spice Girls.

[URL=http://john-l-monk]http://john-l-monk.com/2014/01/14/tell-me-what-you-want-what-you-really-really-want/[/url]


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I offer my two cents on the first gender debate of the year, kicked off by an author talking about masculine writing.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

A small post where I discuss the concept of a "writing anthem", a song that is always in my writing playlist:

http://www.jeroensteenbeeke.nl/anthem/


----------



## edmjill

Today on my blog, I offer and excerpt from and an introduction to author Paul Kater. Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2014/01/excerpt-from-story-of-mimosa-by-paul.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

Ella Blythe said:


> I'm still awaiting the real-life (potentially amusing) fallout from what I covered a couple of days ago:
> 
> _*"Outed" as an erotica writer...to (or by) your family?*_
> 
> *http://ellablythe.com/2014/01/10/outed-as-an-erotica-writer/*
> 
> It's only a matter of time before my father's work friends start buying more copies. *facepalm*


Ella - that blog entry just made me grin. 

Great stuff.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I'm doing the happy dance! Exciting announcement on my blog! http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com/2014/01/pinch-me-please.html


----------



## msfowle

Some Updates & New Book Covers >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-YO


----------



## Ronny K

Well, I started a blog that is documenting my jump from amateur to pro writer. Hopefully one day it'll serve as a guide to other wannabe writers, and I can collect all my research and learning experiences for the world to share.

iwishicanfli.com


----------



## R. Doug

For the winter weary here are some samples of yesterday's blog Half Moon Cay - Part 1:


----------



## A. S. Warwick

A brief update on my progress on the million words in a year challenge.


----------



## rjspears

I just posted my "A Year in Writing" a few days ago. 2013 was first full year writing.

http://rjspears.blogspot.com/2013/12/2013-year-in-writing.html


----------



## Guest

Spent $50, made $7.70:
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/01/my-bargainbooksy-ebook-promotion-results-meh.html


----------



## Grace Elliot

This is what I call planning ahead!

Last summer, on one of the hottest days of the year, I visited the Banqueting House and took some photos in preparation for this blog post!

The end of January marks the 365th anniversary of the execution of King Charles I.

I trace his last steps and see how the site of his scaffold looks in the present day.

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/london-then-and-now-king-charles-i.html


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Hopefully I'll be able to keep this up anyway...

#WritingWednesday Author resources week 3


----------



## edmjill

Today on my blog, I offer an introduction to author Lisa De Nikolits. Check it out: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2014/01/excerpt-from-glittering-chaos-by-lisa.html


----------



## Crime fighters

Music when Writing - And how it always ends in disaster

http://wp.me/p3Tqjh-2N


----------



## John A. A. Logan

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/the-brian-snail-school-of-writing-and.html

The "Brian-the-Snail" School of Writing and Publishing


----------



## R. Doug

Continuing my mid-winter warmup, here are sample photos from Half Moon Cay - Part 2:


----------



## edmjill

Today I did a guest piece over at the blog _*Crime Story*_. The post is about creative (and very stupid!) attempts at smuggling. Have a look: http://crimestory.wordpress.com/2014/01/16/truth-really-is-stranger-than-fiction/


----------



## Guest

You're doing these things, right?
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/01/tried-and-true-ways-to-sell-your-ebooks-year-round.html


----------



## TRGoodman

This week's flash fiction is my first step into a new fictional world I'm thinking about doing a series in. In this story, a messenger must thread a deadly pass on a flying steam-powered sled to deliver a desperate message before it's too late.

http://www.trgoodman.net/2014/01/flash-fiction-before-its-too-late/


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Yes I have!

_*Strange things I've had to invent*_

A blog about connecting today's teens with the past...same issues more difficult solutions. But how do you know? Read on about the the CUL8R [See you later] YA Time Travel Mystery series and Thomas Edison's Telephone to the dead. Come on now...would General Electric lie about that?

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/01/17/strange-things-ive-had-to-invent/






















*Look for book #4, RIP, Releasing February, 2014*​


----------



## LGOULD

On http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com, I discuss Pat Conroy's new memoir, _The Death of Santini_. The highly successful author expresses his total contempt for critics, and explains why he himself does not write reviews.


----------



## TonyWrites

Can you use the words "unequivocally" and "absolutely" together? I just made a post to "The Write Life" about it:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/can-you-use-unequivocally-and-absolutely-together/


----------



## Rob Lopez

Sherlock's Veiled Victorianism. 

http://roblopezblog.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/sherlocks-veiled-victorianism.html


----------



## Vaalingrade

http://www.descendantsserial.paradoxomni.net/terrible-words-or-englishfail/

A rant on how stupid English is as a language dirty kleptomaniac wordbeast.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I have a short post about "Trad Pub Fail" at my publishing blog.

What's the fail? A traditional publisher misspelling the name of their own imprint on the spine of a book.


----------



## Guest

Drumming up interest in my upcoming fantasy novel:
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/01/new-2014-epic-fantasy-ebook-with-attitude.html


----------



## Susanne O

I posted about an amazing book and an interview with the author. It's a freebie right now too. http://susannefromsweden.wordpress.com/2014/01/17/a-story-to-capture-your-heart/


----------



## lynnfromthesouth

Beginning of the year update on my plans for this year: 2014 Update


----------



## Guest

http://alanvnelson.blogspot.com/2014/01/ask-optimism-in-return.html


----------



## R. Doug

Yesterday I brought to a close my months-long series on our latest transatlantic cruise with Fun Photo Friday - Half Moon Cay (sample shots below):









Ryndam, Westerdam, and DingyDam









Suntanning


----------



## Claudia King

Nothing too special today, just a quick and dirty announcement for my latest release!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/broken-moon-part-3-published.html


----------



## Thomas Watson

http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/2014/01/18/musings/


----------



## Andre Jute

The Sherlock Holmes Rights Grab: A grotesque sense of entitlement among writers​


----------



## Gertie Kindle

After a long quiet spell, I finally updated my blog.

Three new bundles, a new series, and a giveaway


----------



## Madeline Freeman

I just posted about my WIP(s):

http://www.madelinefreeman.net/2014/01/works-in-progress-and-other-mysterious.html


----------



## Guest

This post was inspired by the thread from earlier today:
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/01/should-you-sue-your-ebook-reviewers.html


----------



## Aaron Mahnke

I recently posted about my top self-publishing ebook recommendations:

http://aaronmahnke.com/self-publishing-101-resources/


----------



## msfowle

My Crappy Poetry: Entry #32 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Z1


----------



## Octavia Wildwood

I posted to my blog about a new release and, after seeing more than a few people on kboards complain about light text on dark backgrounds, I changed the colors. Hopefully it is an improvement and not the opposite! It feels like I need more tabs on the blog but I don't want to take the time to make them at the moment. I will think on it and may do something later. The blog: http://octaviawildwood.blogspot.com


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my website today, I posted, "Amazon's New Shipping Strategy" at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal.html

And on my fraud blog this week, I posted, "More Data Breaches Coming" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## M T McGuire

Have I posted to my blog? Yes! I certainly have. I have two books coming out this year and it's time for the cover reveal. If you're interested, it's here http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2014/01/19/cover-reveal-kbarthan-trilogy-books-3-and-4-yes-you-read-that-correctly-trilogy-and-book-4/.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Want to show off a brilliantly built fantasy world without resorting to pace-breaking chunks of exposition? Try the example set forth by Xenophon's Anabasis.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/01/20/world-building-and-exposition-xenophons-anabasis/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have a bunch of links about the awards eligiblity controversy as well as the debate about "masculine writing" that is currently raging in the SFF genre.


----------



## RuthNestvold

I posted about a fundraiser for my writing buddy, Jay Lake, who has been diagnosed with terminal cancer and has the opportunity to participate in an NIH trial:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2014/01/20/jay-lake-fundraiser-and-a-brief-update/


----------



## R. Doug

Been experimenting in the kitchen again. This time I modified the original Parker Omni recipe for Parker House rolls to make a smaller batch with a minimum of effort and mess. The results are quite tasty.

The recipe with detailed instructions and photos is at: Easy Parker House Rolls - Expertly Adapted by R. Doug Wicker


----------



## Ethan Jones

Two posts today: My interview with Sam Christer, author of The Rome Prophecy:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/01/20/10-questions-with-sam-christer/

and my post on celebrating the 100th review of ARCTIC WARGAME by putting this book as free on all book retailers for a limited time:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/01/20/arctic-wargame-is-free-on-kobo/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Your link doesn't work, Doug. We can see the tasty looking rolls, but we can't get to the recipe.


----------



## TonyWrites

I occasionally post "rants" to Bubblews about pet peeves of mine. Today's concerned cheapskates who inquire about my editing services... and then run away quicker than Professor Moriarity when I submit them my bid: http://www.bubblews.com/news/2106962-rant-i-have-zero-tolerance-for-cheapkskates


----------



## BuddyGott

I started up a new show on Sunday night with paranormal romance author Melissa Lummis. It's called Sunday Night Fiction Club. I blogged about it (includes video for the premiere episode about Good And Bad Movie Adaptations Of Books.)

http://buddygott.blogspot.com/2014/01/something-tells-me-im-into-something.html


----------



## R. Doug

CoraBuhlert said:


> Your link doesn't work, Doug. We can see the tasty looking rolls, but we can't get to the recipe.


Thanks, Cora. It's fixed now.


----------



## KevinH

Just posted on "Making a Living Selling 3 Books Per Day":

http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2014/01/making-living-selling-3-books-per-day.html


----------



## Guest

History of Yellowstone:
http://www.bigskywords.com/2/post/2014/01/why-did-montana-oppose-the-creation-of-yellowstone-national-park.html


----------



## Brian Olsen

I was feeling a little blocked, so I made up an exercise to get myself writing - I took the top two most popular male and the top two most popular female first names in the US (from the 1990 census), typed them followed by the word 'was' into Google, and used the first auto-complete as the first line of a flash fiction. The fun, if unpolished, results are at my blog,

__
https://74008866237%2Fgoogle-stories
.


----------



## edmjill

Today on my blog, guest author Gloria Ferris discusses Beta Readers. Have a look! http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2014/01/beta-readers-beta-readers-sis-boom-yay.html


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I just finished the last post on my New Adult top 100 research.

On dec 20 2013 I took data from all the books in the top 100 for Kindle -> romance -> New Adult on Amazon and came up with data about price, length, POV, reviews, print size and some other things.
If you're writing (or are planning to write) New Adult or are simply curious about the distribution of these factors on a top 100 for a single sub-genre, check out these posts.
I loved making them and they have made me look at books and writing in a different way.

Background information

Preliminary results (Rankings, box/books, Series vs stand alone, Point of view, Price, Print size, page count. Also explains about Average, Modal and Median)

Time and reviews

Chapters and more about prices

If you want to see something really cool, check out the end of the last post! I've created two versions of the most average book in the top 100, one by calculated averages and the other by the most common stats in graphs and tables. They are so different that you won't believe it!

Enjoy!


----------



## timskorn

Just started watching the Discovery mini-series "Klondike", which takes place during the 1897 Alaskan gold rush. Anyone else watching it? http://timhscott.wordpress.com/


----------



## sighdone

How to approach writing your sitcom pilot script


----------



## edmjill

Today on my blog, I offer an introduction to and an excerpt from mystery novelist Lynda Wilcox. Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2014/01/excerpt-from-strictly-murder-by-lynda.html


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Wrote a small piece of fantasy world building and places of wonder, those strange phenomena like naturally occurring eternal flames, the kind of thing that does crop up in fantasy worlds. Also considered how it would be used by the locals. Oh, and also a mention of the world's most dangerous tourist walk.


----------



## TRGoodman

Today I wrote a book review of Happy Hour In Hell by Tad Williams. Does it live up to its predecessor or is it Hell to get through? Find out below:

Book Review: Happy Hour In Hell by Tad Williams


----------



## Ronny K

My thoughts on how to use beta readers effectively:

http://iwishicanfli.com/


----------



## books_mb

Finally finished my two part mystery suite for orchestra, check it out if you like orchestral music.

http://metinmediamath.wordpress.com/2014/01/22/released-today-mystery-suite-for-orchestra/


----------



## beccaprice

Beware! The Snarls are coming!

www.wyrmtalespress.com


----------



## colegrove

I'm having a meme party for the release of "The Amish Spaceman."

http://valleyofthesleepingbird.com/2014/01/20/the-amish-spaceman-available-now/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've got another linkdump, mostly science fiction and romance themed this time around.


----------



## SLGray

*My* take on persistence, today.


----------



## MrBourbons

I gush over the 1989 TV adaptation of The Woman in Black, and how it's inspiring my next novel.

http://www.bourbonicafro.co.uk/blog/2014/01/23/appropriate-chills/


----------



## R. Doug

My shooting review of the impressive FNH FNX-45:


----------



## Andre Jute

R. Doug said:


> My shooting review of the impressive FNH FNX-45:


Fascinating, Doug, especially the replaceable rails.

I say it here rather than on your blog, because this message is intended not for you but for writers who think they can wing it on firearms: don't folks, there are too many people who know better. Ask them. They'd be delighted to help you. If I recollect correctly, Doug has written a set of articles specifically intended to help other writers choose the best weapon for their stories, including the little details that can make _you_ sound like an expert.


----------



## 69959

Today, I have a guest post at the Positive Writer: http://positivewriter.com/writing-discipline/


----------



## R. Doug

Many thanks, André. And you're correct about that three-part series I ran titled "Firearms for Formulators of Fiction."

Firearms for Formulators of Fiction - Revolvers

Firearms for Formulators of Fiction - Semiautomatics Part 1

Firearms for Formulators of Fiction - Semiautomatics Part 2

If anyone wants some advice or help with firearms for one of their stories I'm always more than happy to help. Just message me.


----------



## Aaron Mahnke

I posted about my grandmother, who passed away yesterday, and about the love for writing she instilled in me:

http://ift.tt/LHQZIR


----------



## Emily Kimelman

I posted about my first couple days living in Costa Rica.
http://emilykimelman.wordpress.com/2014/01/23/dear-readers-12/


----------



## Andre Jute

Everyone knows that one of the easiest things
for writers to get wrong is firearms.
Right?
Wrong!​


----------



## Jan Thompson

I'm learning to write short blogs, but I didn't expect not to have anymore to say sometimes.

http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/writing-in-colors.html

How much of your personal life is in your novels?


----------



## edmjill

Today on my blog, I offer an introduction to and an excerpt from author Wando Wande. Have a look! http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2014/01/excerpt-from-love-and-go-by-wando-wande.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

First of all, my sympathies for the loss of your grandmother, Aaron.



R. Doug said:


> Many thanks, André. And you're correct about that three-part series I ran titled "Firearms for Formulators of Fiction."
> 
> Firearms for Formulators of Fiction - Revolvers
> 
> Firearms for Formulators of Fiction - Semiautomatics Part 1
> 
> Firearms for Formulators of Fiction - Semiautomatics Part 2
> 
> If anyone wants some advice or help with firearms for one of their stories I'm always more than happy to help. Just message me.


Those posts are really useful, Doug. I never saw them before, though I am a regular reader of your blog.

Anyway, I mostly keep details on firearms intentionally vague to avoid blunders, e.g. I rarely mention a particular brand or model, unless the POV character would be specific on the details. I do have books about weapons in my reference library, though, and I look up points I'm unsure about.


----------



## TonyWrites

I just did a Q&A with a Kindle author named Valerie Seimas:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/author-qa-valerie-seimas/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week, I've posted, "Gullible Investors Lose Big, Again" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp (On the blog page, you can link to my first Casey Holland mystery, The Opposite of Dark, which is on sale for $1.99 until Feb. 2nd, or just go to my signature line below.)

On our shared writing blog I posted on Sunday, "Amazon's Shipping Strategy". It seems that Big Brother is not only watching but getting ready to ship your book order before you even click the buy button. http://writetype.blogspot.com


----------



## R. Doug

I'm so glad you found those old blogs useful, Cora.  I'd forgotten completely about them until André reminded me.


----------



## sighdone

5 Tips On How To Develop Your Characters


----------



## beccaprice

I just did a lovely, very thought-provoking interview with some Italian fans; I'll be posting the interview on my blog shortly.


----------



## edmjill

Today on my blog, I offer an introduction to and an excerpt from author Jan Hurst-Nicholson. Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2014/01/excerpt-from-with-headmasters-approval.html


----------



## Guest

I'm a monster (zombies, vampires, werewolves, etc.) and a horror fan. My blog, Precious Monsters, is devoted to monsters and horror! A new blog post is up, written by one of my permanent guest bloggers - *Silly Horror Movie Monsters* - http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/01/silly-horror-movie-monsters.html

Jolie


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

A 14-year-old child got the death penalty ? South Carolina you've got to make it right. http://exm.nr/1fbNjYS #shocker #help


----------



## Ed Robinson

http://quityourjobandliveonaboat.wordpress.com/2014/01/24/best-facebook-pages-to-warm-you-up/

For everyone battling the Polar Vortex.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

I did a longish post on the books that are influencing the history and background of a fantasy epic series I'm in the process of planning - needless to say they are not the typical books that influence fantasy.


----------



## SLGray

Jumping in on the Month of Letters!


----------



## rosewynters

Edited


----------



## Catherine Lea

I posted a piece yesterday, and again today on my blog, Happiness:Optional. It's about living with and caring for a disabled and terminally ill child. It's not all gloom and doom. http://cathylea.wordpress.com


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I'm a bit late to the yearly-goals party... but that didn't stop me. 

Goals in 2014

Might as well make those writing goals public so y'all can keep me honest.  (Another of my goals should be to write better headlines, this one is too weak!)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

We had snow overnight, so I posted some pics.


----------



## Tim Craire

Happy birthday Robert Burns! (Jan. 25, 1759)

I list reasons I love the guy, from his fine poetry to having a good excuse to drink Scotch:

[URL=http://erictimarbooks.wordpress]http://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/2014/01/24/happy-birthday-robert-burns/[/url]


----------



## J.J. Thompson

Just announced my latest novel: Confronting the Fallen. I'm very excited!

http://jamesjthompson.wordpress.com/2014/01/25/my-new-novel-is-now-live/

Thanks all.


----------



## AmberDa1

Just posted about what's on the horizon:
http://dain54.wordpress.com/2014/01/24/cover-art/


----------



## chrisstevenson

Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:

*The Next Big Thing*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from the eight shots posted in Fun Photo Friday - December Skies in El Paso:


----------



## M T McGuire

If, for whatever reason, you have a piteously small amount of time to write, if you have responsibilities and commitments that cannot be down prioritised, my latest post is for you: #slowwriters. The hashtag for those of us who are doomed to write at glacial speed. http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2014/01/25/fed-up-with-eating-snail-and-tortoise-dust-join-us-the-slowwriters/


----------



## Kristine McKinley

It's been a _long_ time since I posted on my blog so this was just a short update on my sales in 2013 and my goals for 2014

http://kristinemckinley.wordpress.com/2014/01/26/2013-update/


----------



## Ronny K

In which I mostly vent about the shame of being an unpublished writer 

http://iwishicanfli.com/2014/01/27/work-schedules-the-shame-of-writing/


----------



## johnlmonk

Where I discuss how ebooks are superior to traditional, paper books 

[URL=http://john-l-monk]http://john-l-monk.com/2014/01/26/the-superiority-of-ebooks-over-paper-books/[/url]


----------



## A. S. Warwick

A look at the (long) road ahead and my plans to start on it when setting out to commence an epic fantasy series.

http://wreathsofempire.com/2014/01/26/wreaths-of-empire-the-road-ahead/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I write about how having Roman style marching camps in the Legions of the Domains throws a wrench in the structure of my latest novel.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/01/27/battle-tactics-the-roman-camp-and-the-legions-of-the-domains-of-the-chosen/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Pretty pictures of snowy winter woods.


----------



## R. Doug

A couple of my recipe blogs:

Bonus Blog, Bonus Recipe - A Super Dip for the Super Bowl

"Fried" Eggplant Parmigiana without the Frying


----------



## Michelle Hughes

gone said:


> I'd have to have a blog first. Still trying to decide what to blog about.


I signed up with a blog tour group so I wouldn't have to rack my brain for new information. My blog gets great content, and it continues to put my name out there. Consider that a win!


----------



## edmjill

Today I have an excerpt from & an introduction to author Andrew Ashling and PAWN STORM. Have a look: 
http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2014/01/excerpt-from-invisible-hands-part-3.html


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"Grammys, Weddings and Sippy Cups" a snapshot of some prime Grammy moments.

http://exm.nr/1aCPTdg


----------



## jdrew

I did a post yesterday about my radio interview that is scheduled for tonight. Probably many of you have done more than one radio interview. It's something new for me. 
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/tapas/


----------



## Andre Jute

CORDON BLUE FOR CAMPERS: "Skippy makes good BBQ​


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

$50 amazon g.c. to a random commenter. On my blog with 'Conduct Unbecoming of a Gentleman'.

http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/


----------



## TonyWrites

Wonder what a "redundancy error" is? I discuss them in my latest post to "The Write Life":

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/the-anatomy-of-a-redundancy-error/


----------



## msfowle

Author Feature: Brittany Comeaux >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-Zw

~ and ~

My Crappy Poetry: Entry #33 >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-ZM


----------



## Claudia King

A craft post today on the idea of recapping in a sequel, and how to keep expository information fresh and interesting for both new and old readers alike:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/recapping-how-to-keep-repetition-from.html


----------



## jdrew

A first for me, I posted to my blog two days in a row. Nothing to brag about for most of you but for me it's a milestone. The main reason was being interviewed on a radio show, which I've never done before either. Here's the link http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/tapas/


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I haven't posted on my blog in months and now I've posted twice. I wonder what's in the water here in the writer's café?

http://kristinemckinley.wordpress.com/2014/01/28/second-update-of-the-week/


----------



## 74455

I posted about scams (including vanity presses) targeting writers and authors here: Writers and Authors Beware! The post includes a plug for the KBoards! Comments and shares are appreciated, as always. It may not be new info for you, but hopefully it helps someone.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Week 4 totals for my million word challenge.

http://mistandshadows.com/2014/01/29/million-word-challenge-week-four/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Drew Chapman, author of The Ascendant, which come out on January 7:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/01/28/10-questions-with-drew-chapman/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I interviewed KBer Edward M. Grant.


----------



## Guest

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/01/why-is-so-much-content-boring.html


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Falling behind 2013's every 4 day pace but the voices are calling me.

My last post was about the one day Round Rock, Texas Inside Track To Indie Book Publishing workshop we held.

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/01/26/inside-track-to-indie-publishing-workshop/


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Today I posted 'Considerations before becoming a novelist'.


----------



## R. Doug

My last gun blog for at least the next three weeks (doing a two-week photo series on Sochi starting Monday). Today I present a two-fer review: Beretta Cx4 Carbine and the EOTech 512 Holographic Sight


----------



## cshenold

New blog post today, Wednesday Writing-http://carol-carolsinkspot.blogspot.com
come on down.
Carol


----------



## Ed Robinson

I posted a book review for Living Proof, A Novel of Key West by Kevin May:

http://quityourjobandliveonaboat.wordpress.com/2014/01/29/a-different-kind-of-key-west-tale-living-proof-by-kevin-may/


----------



## Fishbowl Helmet

I've made a few posts to my blog in the last few days. Working through this whole writer-publisher, self-publishing thing. Nothing earth-shattering, but there it is.

http://fishbowlhelmet.wordpress.com/


----------



## Guest

Finally got my candidate blog started today. I doubt any of the voters in my district will check it, but you never know.
http://www.bigskywords.com/3/post/2014/01/2014-montana-election-blog.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've got two blogposts today. On my publishing blog, I talk about the novella form and why it's ideal for certain genres and on my personal blog, I have a big dump of interesting links.


----------



## Guest

ESL content marketing continues. This sites drives the sales to my ESL eBooks, and all I need to do is put up a blog post once a week or so.
http://www.esladventure.com/1/post/2014/01/do-you-want-free-esl-jeopardy-games.html


----------



## Guest

And one more today.
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/01/my-february-promise-to-you.html


----------



## 69959

I posted the first _excerpt_ for my upcoming novel, Ascension. http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/01/30/ascension-excerpt-reveal/


----------



## cwashburn

My last post was about the phrase 'hedonistic escalator'.  I came across it somewhere and thought it was interesting enough to discuss.    Can you guess what it means?


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Hosting "The Opposite of Wild". Read the blurb, leave a comment for a chance to win $25 amazon GC.

http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time for the inaugural Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month post for January, featuring newly released speculative fiction by several KBers.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week I've posted, "Google's Cool Contest for Hackers" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on our writing blog I posted on Sunday, "A Financial Reality Check for Writer" at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Guest

New post at my blog Precious Monsters - *The Unpredictable Visitor: Does Science Prove That the Shadow Man Exists? *
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/01/the-unpredictable-visitor-does-science.html


----------



## Katherine Roberts

My update on Heinlein's five rules of writing...

http://reclusivemuse.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/five-rules-of-writing.html


----------



## Going Incognito

.


----------



## MrBourbons

This time I take a look back at 2013.

http://www.bourbonicafro.co.uk/blog/2014/01/31/a-look-back-at-2013/


----------



## Ethan Jones

I've posted my interview with Marc Cameron, author of Time of Attack, the newest thriller in the Jericho Quinn series:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/01/31/10-questions-with-marc-cameron/

Enjoy and share,

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Cynthia Shepp

I posted the start of an occasional Editing Facts serial. http://cynthiashepp.wordpress.com/2014/01/31/random-editing-fact-1/


----------



## Kenton Crowther

Just this minute posted a screed about an idyllic day in Diss, or as John Skelton put it, 'Dys'. http://www.kentoncrowther.com/blog-crowthers-columns.html


----------



## A. S. Warwick

I posted a report on my progress for the month of January. Best month ever in terms of writing output.

http://mistandshadows.com/2014/02/01/january-report-2/


----------



## Andre Jute

Sherlock Holmes in the Public Domain
The comic book response​


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Today I posted about a Facebook-oriented *contest to win a set of autographed books*. If you're still on FB, I invite you to take a look!


----------



## BuddyGott

I'm a little late with this, but I just updated my blog to include the latest episode of Sunday Night Fiction Club, the show I recently started hosting with paranormal romance author Melissa Lummis. In this episode, we talk about Sick Day Reads And Movies: "comfort" books and movies we go back to time and time again on days when we're sick or just sick of life.

Some days you just have to sit around and read or watch movies, right? 

http://buddygott.blogspot.com/2014/01/sunday-night-fiction-club-sick-day.html


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/

Free book from my blog guest and the chance to win a $25 GC for amazon.


----------



## daringnovelist

This week on my blog:

Starting a new series on plotting -- Taking a number of plot formulas, and drilling down to look at particular issues in detail.

Plotting Part 1 - Overview of the "Set Up" section of plot. (This is the section up to the Inciting Incident. Usually the first three chapters of a book, or the first 15 minutes of a movie.)

Plotting Part 2 - The Opening Image or Paragraph A look at the openings of a few movies, Fargo in particular (where the opening image is probably not the one you remember.)

My thoughts on the passing of Pete Seeger: "Goodnight, Pete, Goodnight, I'll sing with you in my dreams."

Camille


----------



## timskorn

Proof came in for Dustland. I almost want to look away from that pistol aimed at me! http://timhscott.wordpress.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Fun Photo Friday - London

Sample photos (the first photo is MI6 HQ):


----------



## BuddyGott

I was very happy today to interview writer and writing coach Melissa Donovan. Many of you may know her from the great site she runs called Writing Forward, which has a lot of fantastic advice for new and experienced writers.

http://buddygott.blogspot.com/2014/02/buddys-writing-show-writing-forward.html


----------



## Guest

This is my website's 7th monthly report in a row, and 8th overall:
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/02/a-stellar-start-to-the-new-year.html


----------



## Book Master

Always busy and up to something somewhere out in the neverland web world. Knock yourselves out.

http://bookmaster007.wordpress.com/2014/01/31/writing-with-style/

So,You Wish To Pursue An Indie Author Self-Publishing Career 
http://wp.me/p3uhVL-2s

So, you wish to pursue an Indie Author Self-Publishing Career? (Part 2) 
http://wp.me/p3uhVL-3t


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Second post today - but to a different blog. Looking at how I'm planning on structuring the epic fantasy series I'm working on - and I do mean it to be a series, not a serial which what most epic fantasy actually is.

http://wreathsofempire.com/2014/02/01/plans-for-wreaths-of-empire/


----------



## Aaron Mahnke

Today I revealed the cover and blurb of my upcoming thriller on my site. Of course, newsletter subscribers got a peek a few days earlier 

http://aaronmahnke.com/cover-reveal-for-indian-summer/


----------



## johnlmonk

I thought it was time for a "best-of" post. Because it was better than writing something unique and different! 

http://john-l-monk.com/2014/02/01/best-of-album-ftw/


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

January was my best month ever and I had three of my suspense novels hit the top 15 on Amazon. That and book #4 in the YA series coming out this month.

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/02/01/made-it-to-the-top-15-on-amazon-3-times-in-january/


----------



## lynnfromthesouth

I celebrated the Lunar New Year with observations on plot creation in Korean television dramas:

http://lynnblackmar.com/2014/01/plot-inspiration-from-korean-dramas/


----------



## KMatthew

January was my best month ever as well. I dish out sales numbers and royalty figures in today's blog post
http://kmatthewbooks.com/january-2014-sales-totals/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of The Rome Prophecy by Sam Christer is up today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/02/02/the-rome-prophecy-by-sam-christer/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## Ronny K

This is a big one, folks: 

6 Ways to Make Your Stories Climax


----------



## Patty Jansen

I posted an interview with a real live tradepub editor about editing and what to look for when picking an editor. With bonus funny question at the end.

http://pattyjansen.com/blog/editor-about-editing-five-questions-abigail-nathan/


----------



## elaineorr

I recently did a blog post on finding an author's books. Given there are many sites at which to purchase and devices on which to read, I finally created a page on my blog that lists the books and where to find them on Amazon, BN, Kobo, etc. I only have about ten books out now, and if it gets to twenty maybe it will be too big a project. For now, I like being able to tell readers there is one place they can go to find my books. Besides the library, of course.

http://www.elaineorr.blogspot.com/2014/01/finding-authors-books.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I interviewed SF author and KBer Matthew Alan Thyer today.


----------



## Guest

Win an I Love You More Than A Zombie Loves Flesh Tank Top for Valentine's Day! 
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/02/win-i-love-you-more-than-zombie-loves.html


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Actually yes!

My free ARC giveaway blog: http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/02/03/free-arc-for-an-honest-review-book-4-in-the-cul8r-ya-mystery-series/

All about book #4, *RIP*, in the YA Mystery Series.


----------



## kyokominamino

Evening, authors! I just wrote a ranty but introspective post about Frozen, Disney, and the modern woman. If that sounds like fun, please pop by for a reading: http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/on-strong-modern-women/ I'd actually really love to discuss it with others since this disturbing section of Frozen fans has started to irk me a bit and I wonder if I'm alone in my frustration. Which is entirely possible. I'm the black Liz Lemon--I get mad over silly stuff sometimes. ^^'


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

A very basic discussion of medieval weapons.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/02/03/weapons-swords-in-the-middle-ages-and-oakeshott/


----------



## Guest

An Excerpt from _SEO and 80s Movies_
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/02/the-9-seo-lessons-the-police-academy-movies-have-for-you.html


----------



## Elodie

If you want some cheering on while working on your February goals, a few YA authors are hosting #WriterRecharge
See the details below 

http://elodienowodazkij.com/2014/02/03/join-us-for-a-month-of-writerrecharge/


----------



## 13500

I'm taking a break from books (just for today!) to talk about why I love the Seattle Seahawks and do an analysis of last night's Super Bowl.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2014/02/seahawks-fan-count-me-in.html

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## pagegirl

A post on my emotional barriers with friends:
http://paige-ryan.com/2014/02/friends-psychoanalysis/

&

A huge Kindle HDX or Paypal Cash Giveaway:
http://paige-ryan.com/2014/02/kindle-fire-hdx-giveaway/


----------



## beccaprice

I've been doing a lot of work on my blog lately! Latest posting is a pre-announcement of the illustrated version of The Snarls. I also have my 2 book trailers on the blog, and covers up by the book descriptions (where I have covers) in the Books section of the blog.

www.WyrmTalesPress.com


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I wrote a review of The Elements of Style by William Strunk Jr and E.B. White

http://kristinemckinley.wordpress.com/2014/02/03/the-elements-of-style-by-william-strunk-jr-and-e-b-white/


----------



## Gina Black

I posted a video tutorial on how to get your Mac to read your manuscript to you. Hopefully it will help someone.

http://ginablack.com/2014/02/02/how-to-listen-to-your-manuscript-on-a-mac/


----------



## seventhspell

Cover reveal on the blog today from author Elodie Parkes http://the-ruthin-trilogy.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/cover-reveal-flower-box-from-elodie.html


----------



## johnlmonk

As of this weekend, my wife has lost 100 pounds, and I reblogged her post.

Here's her blog post:


[URL=http://dottotrot]http://dottotrot.com/2014/02/03/100-random-thoughts-on-dropping-100-pounds/[/url]


----------



## edmjill

Today on my blog I have an introduction to & an excerpt from author Brenda Missen. Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2014/02/excerpt-from-tell-anna-shes-safe-by.html


----------



## Andre Jute

SWilder said:


> Rant about my lack of luck in finding decent paranormal erotica:


Your search terms are missing the point of "erotica". It's not supposed to be "decent". Try googling for "indecent".


----------



## Huldra

Andre Jute said:


> Your search terms are missing the point of "erotica". It's not supposed to be "decent". Try googling for "indecent".


*snort* Come on, there's got to be some clean, Christian tentacle love out there.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Another day or two and another blog. With the wonderful sales across nine different sales platforms and hitting the top 15 on Amazon in January I just wanted to keep my recent release of the Adults Romantic Suspense CRIES IN THE NIGHT in front of potential readers. I'm just so thrilled with the nearly 5 STAR rating..

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/02/04/i-truly-hope-you-soon-will-read-it-cries-in-the-night/


----------



## Guest

Sometimes reviews just seem like too much. Thankfully there's a way to cope:
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/02/how-can-authors-get-a-thicker-skin.html


----------



## CrissyM

The last blog post I did was my opinion on word length for books.
http://fangsandlasers.wordpress.com/2014/02/02/faq-how-long-should-my-story-be/


----------



## Sean Sweeney

This post has come about after I saw a high school student on Twitter had said that reading is "mad boring as sh*t"...

[URL=http://seansweeneyauthor.blogspot.com/2014/01/an-author-who-hated-reading-for-time]http://seansweeneyauthor.blogspot.com/2014/01/an-author-who-hated-reading-for-time.html[/url]


----------



## RinG

I wrote about my experiences publishing a standalone novel versus one in my series today.

http://rinellegrey.com/series-vs-standalones-which-sell-better/


----------



## edmjill

Today on my blog, I offer an introduction to author M.E. Franco. Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2014/02/excerpt-from-rustlers-daughter-by-me.html


----------



## C. Gockel

Today I blogged about making it easier for readers to discover your series.

*Don't Make Me Think! Have a Series? Make Sure Your Fans Know in a Single Glance*

__
https://75588613445%2Fdont-make-me-think-have-a-series-make-sure-your-fans


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from yesterday's part one of a six-part series on our visit to the area in and around Sochi, Russia, back in 2010: Sochi - Three Days to Go:


----------



## HappinessIs

Yesterday I posted a list of 17 sites that feature FREE photos/graphics available for use on websites, blogs and projects. Today's topic will feature ways to deal with a strong internal critic - when to pay attention and when to kick that nagging voice to the curb. Have a great day, fellow scribes. www.valfoxwrites.com


----------



## Andre Jute

HappinessIs said:


> Yesterday I posted a list of 17 sites that feature FREE photos/graphics available for use on websites, blogs and projects. Today's topic will feature ways to deal with a strong internal critic - when to pay attention and when to kick that nagging voice to the curb. Have a great day, fellow scribes. www.valfoxwrites.com


Thanks, Val. Very useful.


----------



## msfowle

_5 Tips to Overcome Your Creative Block_ >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-ZT


----------



## chrisstevenson

I did update my blog today but it's only for a cover reveal:

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2014-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&updated-max=2015-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=4


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Magical Roads has a new cover and I'm doing a giveaway!!


----------



## Guest

If you or someone you know is struggling to teach English, send them this way:
http://www.esladventure.com/1/post/2014/02/your-very-first-esl-lesson-all-about-you.html


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Short update on week five of the million word challenge.

http://mistandshadows.com/2014/02/05/million-word-challenge-week-five/


----------



## Guest

This is one I think will be useful to many authors:
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/02/your-amazon-blurbs-document.html

Oh, and I'm doing a guest blog post on thebookdesigner.com today as well:
http://www.thebookdesigner.com/2014/02/greg-strandberg/


----------



## edmjill

Today on my blog, I am pleased to offer an introduction to the writing of Wodke Hawkinson.

Have a look! http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2014/02/excerpt-from-betrayed-by-wodke-hawkinson.html


----------



## colegrove

Yes, in fact, I have.
Author Simulator 2014










Do you have too much free time? Do you gape in awe at the glittering piles of treasure surrounding the famous authors of our time, and think, 'That could be me!' It's definitely NOT going to be you, but the boffins at Intersect have the next best thing: Author Simulator 2014! A whiz-bang PC game with modern 3D graphics and all the bells and whistles of last year's Ben Murphy Simulator!

Customize every aspect of your author's personality! Balance amazing writing talent with crippling disadvantages!

Author Talents
Grammar Guru--knows where a transitive verb goes
Punctuation Perspicacity--speaks for itself
Spelling Saint--doesn't need spell check
Sally Sitwell--can write forty-eight hours without stopping
Cover Designer--book cover looks like a human made it
Non-hermit--Ability to Speak to Other Humans
Tee-Totaler--writes without the aid of coffee, tea, alcohol, and illegal drugs
T-1000 Cyborg--uses the power of the Interweb to market books successfully
Pretty Paul--takes good author photos
Sugar Daddy--a spouse who supports your failed writing career and pays the bills

Author Disadvantages: Must choose one for each talent you've chosen above!
Purple Prose Perpetrator--never met an adjective or adverb you didn't like
Grammar Blockhead--Nothing is true, everything is permitted
Front-Matter Felon--foreword, acknowledgements, author's note, prologue &#8230; bored already. BORED!
Cover Criminal--book cover looks like your cat was sick on a newspaper someone left outside in the rain
Nervous Nelly--can't write five minutes without checking FB LOL
Stan the Coffee Author--can't write without the aid of coffee, tea, alcohol, and illegal drugs, preferably all of them
Recluse--collects cats, not friendship
Twit the E-Blaster--only markets to other authors who also only market to other authors who also only market to other authors
Robert Denby--unfortunate skin disease
Basement Dweller--Mom and Dad want you to get a job

Choose your author's sex and skin color! Pick a genre for your first book! Smash the keyboard furiously and in time with the music to finish your first book, and another, and another! Done? Not quite--you have to give those books away for free because everyone else is! Keep writing another series! Use more exclamation marks than recommended!

To reach the end of the game and the piles of treasure, acclaim, and constant adoration of Macy's catalog models, you'll need to do more than write. You'll need to fight through a slush pile taller than Everest and a series of deadly bosses.

Boss Fight!
Mary the Local Writing Group Maven
Billy the Beta Reader
Diabolical Dave, the Literary Agent
CreateSpace

And the final boss--yourself! There's no person out there who has more power to stop your writing career, than you. Awww.

Author Simulator 2014


----------



## timskorn

A post I never expected to write. Life, and the internet, leads us in unexpected directions. http://timhscott.wordpress.com/2014/02/05/stop-counting-calories/


----------



## ElHawk

I only crawl out from under my internet rock and update my blog when I've got something on my mind. It's usually something frowny.


----------



## Adrian Howell

I recently got an invite to a cross-promotional project that, if successful, will add my series to the D6 gaming world. Needless to say, very exicted by this. 

http://adrianhowell.blogspot.jp/2014/02/d6-anyone.html


----------



## SunshineOnMe

yeppers  link is in my signature


----------



## death wizard

I recently posted a 13-part series on the characters in my epic fantasy series. Damn, that was a ton of work. Glad I did it, but I wouldn't want to have to do it again. www.deathwizardchronicles.blogspot.com.


----------



## xinamarieuhl

The first couple of paragraphs of my Dark Ages historical novel as it relates to this day in history. Random much? Not really, as you'll see here:

http://xuwriter.wordpress.com/2014/02/05/shaken-to-the-core/


----------



## KevinH

Just posted about my recent BookBub results: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2014/02/indie-advertising-bookbub-results.html


----------



## death wizard

KevinH said:


> Just posted about my recent BookBub results: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2014/02/indie-advertising-bookbub-results.html


Interesting ...


----------



## Guest

The new Kindle Worlds news and how excited I am about it:
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/02/amazon-kindle-worlds-and-gi-joe-here-i-come.html


----------



## MrBourbons

Guest post from me today:

http://lizlovesbooks.com/lizlovesbooks/traditional-v-self-publishing-thoughts-of-an-author-neil-bursnoll/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's Sochi and Akhun Tower - One Day to Go:


----------



## jdrew

I posted about snow and Winter and it isn't necessarily all bad. 
Not regular blog but this where I post along with FB.
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/tapas/


----------



## johnlmonk

I'm getting all controversial up in here...

[URL=http://john-l-monk]http://john-l-monk.com/2014/02/06/the-biggest-loser-nbc/[/url]


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Finally wrote the follow up to my "You Won NaNoWriMo (ie, wrote a book)!? Now What?" 2-part series. Part 1, in case you missed it... and Part 2.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I wrote about title regret

http://kristinemckinley.wordpress.com/2014/02/06/title-regret/


----------



## Mark Feggeler

A quick update on my new book, "The Psi Squad and the Atherton Ghost," due out in the next few weeks.

http://fegbooks.blogspot.com/2014/02/ready-for-beta.html


----------



## Ed Robinson

Previewed my second book, going live tonight at Amazon:

http://quityourjobandliveonaboat.wordpress.com/2014/02/06/poop-booze-and-bikinis-whats-it-all-about/


----------



## edmjill

Today on my blog, I have an excerpt from _Werelord Thal_ by Tracy Falbe. 
Have a look! http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2014/02/excerpt-from-werelord-thal-renaissance.html


----------



## ilamont

From *Authors as an afterthought in the ebook subscription marketplace*:

[deleted excerpt]

Read the rest of the post here.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

This week on my fraud blog, I posted "Protection in the Palm of Your Hand", http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

And on our shared writing blog, I posted on Sunday, "You Can Change a Name All You Want But ...." at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!

Debra


----------



## edmjill

Today on my blog, I offer an introduction to & an excerpt from Greg Curtis, author of _Guinea Pig_. 
Check it out here: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2014/02/excerpt-from-guinea-pig-by-greg-curtis.html


----------



## MrBourbons

My latest post is a spot of flash fiction I constructed for today's #FP (FridayPhrases).

http://www.bourbonicafro.co.uk/blog/2014/02/07/fp-a-lonely-man-a-lonely-place/


----------



## Guest

Lots of new posts recently: a guest blog post from author Milo James Fowler, my review of the upcoming book _Eerie America_, and some cheesy Vampire: the Masquerade fan fiction!

www.bardsandsages.com/**********


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of The Counterfeit Agent by Alex Berenson (out on February 11) is on my blog:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/02/07/the-counterfeit-agent-by-alex-berenson-2/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## HStokes

Recently wrote about my travails writing the prequel of my current book.

http://soulinblackandwhite.blogspot.com/2014/02/sectors-great-war.html


----------



## Claudia King

Another craft post today (I've been doing a lot of these recently!) about the idea of character change, and the difference between an arc and what happened to half the characters in season 3 of _Heroes_.
Also stop being original without looking at the instructions, you'll only hurt yourself:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/character-change.html


----------



## lisamaliga

Here's my book tour and each day I update the links.
http://notesfromnadir.blogspot.com/2014/01/notes-from-nadir-virtual-blog-tour-2314.html


----------



## JumpingShip

Just my own thoughts about the recent increase in rants about self-publishing.

http://www.mpmcdonald.com/2014/02/oh-look-another-rant-against-self.html


----------



## Quentin Clarkson

Just posted my totally unbiased thoughts on choosing a publisher:

http://quentinclarkson.com/2014/02/08/indie-vs-traditional-publishing/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have a few posts actually. At my personal blog, I talk about Internet debates and the tone argument (not inspired by recent events here, but elsewhere) and officially announce my latest release. At my publisher blog, I talk about taking the eight hour e-book challenge.


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

I'm writing a multipart blog series called Writer's Tool Box. What's in yours?

http://feetforbrains.com/2014/01/28/writers-tool-box-twitter/
http://feetforbrains.com/2014/02/04/writers-tool-box-deadlines/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Today I posted about mailing lists: *Do They Have Mail?*

I have fellow writers here on KBoards to thank for making me take a fresh look at mailing lists!


----------



## Guest

When we treat our audience like 5th graders are we really that much different ourselves?
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/02/is-seo-making-you-stupid.html


----------



## R. Doug

Fun Photo Friday - Some Sochi Favorites


----------



## EllieP

Loads going on at my blog. There's the Evernight Publishing hop where you can enter the draw to win lots of individual blog prizes and a $100 VISA gift card for a night out, plus one of my Evernight kindle books, also there's my celebration for my new release romance novella from Hot Ink Press, enter to win a kindle copy. Easy entry all you need to do is comment on the blog to be placed in the random draw for any of the prizes. 
http://elodieparkes.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/the-flower-box-mustread-valentine-story.html
http://elodieparkes.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/sizzle-sizzle-its-evernight-publishing.html


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

Posting my first kindle countdown deal in the U.S.

http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/2014/02/kindle-countdown-deal.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Stephen Templin, author of Easy Day for the Dead, is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/02/08/10-questions-with-stephen-templin/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## CarlSinclair

Yes, about 3-5 times a week. I post about Geek related topics (movies, television, games, fantasy novels) etc. It brings in some nice traffic and gets shared around a bit. Lots of mailing list sign ups. I'm not sure if they will become sales, but I'd rather have a big list with a medium response than a tiny list with a small one.

http://carlsinclairauthor.com/theblog/


----------



## Guest

Montana Senate Race After Friday's Appointment:
http://www.bigskywords.com/3/post/2014/02/who-will-be-the-next-elected-senator-of-montana.html


----------



## Sarah Stimson

The truth about employment references
http://www.stimsonsarah.com/2014/02/09/truth-employment-references/

I'm now officially a Huff Po blogger so it appears there too
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/sarah-stimson-/employment-references_b_4754700.html?just_reloaded=1


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - Warm Sweater Soup.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/02/09/warm-sweater-soup/


----------



## pagegirl

My latest. Valentine's Day Date Ideas - Part 1
http://paige-ryan.com/2014/02/valentines-day-date-ideas-part-1/


----------



## Bookside Manner

Talking about the influence Kate Bush's music has had on m writing:
http://kellycozy.blogspot.com/2014/02/musical-inspiration-kate-bush.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I post about using culture clashes in fantasy.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/02/10/world-building-culture-clash/


----------



## Guest

My latest novel:
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/02/a-short-fun-and-violent-take-on-pensions-in-detroit-wake-up-detroit.html


----------



## edmjill

Today on the blog, I offer an intro to & an excerpt from Paul Levinson, author of _The Plot To Save Socrates_. 
Have a look! http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2014/02/excerpt-from-plot-to-save-socrates-book.html


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Restaurants or wild west saloons? South Carolina passes concealed weapons bill. Family restaurants will never be the same.

http://exm.nr/1iDRH5y


----------



## 13500

My son called me the Killer of Love the other day. I think that's a bit harsh. Just because I wanted to blow up some Valentine's Day decorations with a bazooka...

You decide at http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2014/02/i-dont-heart-valentines-day.html.


----------



## sarahdalton

I should be writing a book... instead I spent the entire afternoon writing a blog post on being a self-published author with funny reaction gifs.

http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/2014/02/10/the-life-of-a-self-published-author-with-reaction-gifs/


----------



## ThePete

Got a basket of great, new book reviews posted. Not just military themed, but several mysteries/psychological thrillers as well:
http://rappeters.wordpress.com/


----------



## Ronny K

Added a couple of posts organizing resources for aspiring self-pubbers. Latest bit is about MailChimp with a link to another great kboards thread. Imagine that!

I Wish I Can Fli | My Path to Pro Writing


----------



## RuthNestvold

A blog post announcing my latest release, _Chameleon in a Mirror_. 

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2014/02/09/chameleon-in-a-mirror-now-available-for-kindle/


----------



## Aderyn Wood

A post about something really basic: building an email list. Would love to here any success stories from other authors.

http://aderynwood.blogspot.com.au/2014/02/indie-book-marketing-101-build-list-for.html


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

An interview with a book reviewer. I'm particularly proud of this one.

Interview Andrea Johnson, Reader Primus


----------



## Guest

3 posts today, here are 2 more:

http://www.esladventure.com/1/post/2014/02/sign-up-for-my-mailing-list-to-get-a-free-esl-book.html

http://www.bigskywords.com/3/post/2014/02/circumventing-the-tea-party-in-montana-with-a-little-help-from-hunter-s-thompson.html


----------



## Rob Smith

Today I posted links to weird cat websites - 
http://petectives.net/

The weirdest of the weird is "Cats that Look Like Hitler". That's right, there a website out there devoted to showing pictures of cats who look like Hitler.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I posted about working with trends in writing
http://kristinemckinley.wordpress.com/2014/02/10/working-with-trends/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shot from Sochi, Russia - Around the Town:


----------



## Mark Feggeler

A recent post about back pain and exercise.

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2014/02/my-aching-back.html


----------



## 69959

I posted about my latest release, Ascension: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/02/10/new-release-ascension-paranormalromance/


----------



## SunshineOnMe

yes- just journal entry about where I'm at-
http://joyfullivingpafterchildabuse.blogspot.com/


----------



## FrankZubek

I officially announced that the third final book in our charity trilogy will feature three heavy hitters in the writing world- Kevin J Anderson, David Gerrold and Ron McLarty
www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Mike Office, author of Nothing Personal, his debut financial thriller that came out today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/02/11/10-questions-with-mike-offit/

We talk about self-publishing among other things, as Mike almost self-published this book. He admits that "the economics for a successful book are absurdly better for the writer" in the self-publishing world.

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## colegrove

MEME OVERLOAD, QUOTE DESTRUCTION

amishspaceman.com


----------



## Nathaniel Burns

Never give up on your dreams until you achieve them.

_*Beginning to Write - Never Quit, No Matter What!*_

http://nathanielburns.net/blog/2014/02/11/beginning-write/


----------



## Bookside Manner

Griping because even though I love my new book covers, Mr. Stock Photo on the cover of the contemporary novel doesn't look the way I imagine my protagonist should look.

http://kellycozy.blogspot.com/2014/02/in-perfect-world.html


----------



## beccaprice

A bunch of us children's writers have joined together to create the Storytime Network for joint promos - click on the Storytime Network icon to see the page on my blog.

If you're a children's or MG author who would like to be added, just let me know!


----------



## ken_naga

Just released my first short; details on my blog:

Halvin & Cobbs Vs. Cthulhu!


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I'm on a roll this week I think this is my second blog post. It's about a con of being free

http://kristinemckinley.wordpress.com/2014/02/12/con-of-being-free/


----------



## stacyjuba

My latest blog posts:
At my Audiobook Corner:
- interview with mystery and paranormal author Michele Drier: http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2014/02/11/interview-with-mystery-audiobook-author-michele-drier-micheledrier-audiobooks/

- interview with women's fiction author Judith Arnold http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2014/01/03/judith_arnold-chats-about-the-audiobook-edition-of-safe-harbor/


Other posts:
Review of Kids First Diabetes Second http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2014/02/08/kids-first-diabetes-second-is-must-read-for-parents-diabetes-dmomblog/ 

Seeking Child Centered Diabetes Books and Products for Review http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2014/02/06/seeking-child-centered-type-1-diabetes-books-and-products-for-review-dblog/


----------



## xinamarieuhl

Can Truth Father Fantasy? http://xuwriter.wordpress.com/2014/02/09/can-truth-father-fantasy/

In this post I give a little snippet of my ancient-history-inspired fantasy novel and tie it to the historical Mesopotamian god-king who left us records of his conquests and general boastfulness.

Trying to get some recognition out there for my novel in a non-spammy hopefully interesting way. Did I succeed?


----------



## msfowle

Author Feature: T. Lynne Tolles with Blood of a Werewolf

>> http://wp.me/p2k90c-109 <<


----------



## ElHawk

The intriguing mystery of Great Royal Wife Satiah. Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Guest

I put out 28 books in 13 months:
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/02/my-publishing-philosophy.html


----------



## NewbieWan

Regular posting would help me stay on track with my stories and also begin to draw readers in; that I'm sure of. Now, I need to get into a rhythm where blogging becomes automatic.


----------



## R. Doug

Sochi - A Visit to Stalin's Summer Dacha (Sample shot below):


----------



## Ethan Cobb

Posted about Pogs, Deception, and Villains. And I ask, who do you trust? http://www.ethandcobb.com/who-do-you-trust/

I'm excited, getting back into blogging. This is the first post I have done in a while.


----------



## 69959

I wrote a post looking to add new beta readers to my team. http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/02/12/now-accepting-beta-readers-for-ya-paranormal-romance-betareaders/

I posted an author interview with Margo Bond Collins: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/02/13/author-interview/


----------



## IreneP

*Gratuitous Sex, Quantum Entanglement, and My Love Affair with Jack White*

Best-selling erotica author J. Kenner lets me ramble about sex and physics...oh, and Jack White.

Come put in your 2 cents!

http://juliekenner.com/2014/02/irene-preston-sex-love-affair-jack-white/#comment-63176


----------



## Guest

New post at my blog PRECIOUS MONSTERS!

*Eldritch Abominations: Monsters of Unspeakable Terror*: http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/02/eldritch-abominations-monsters-of.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Fiddling with another serial, trying to hone my first person skills on the ol' blog.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/02/14/the-shadow-wolf-sagas-blade-breaker-1-2/


----------



## Guest

Stop listening to people who know it all and go right to ancient wisdom:
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/02/using-tarot-cards-to-tell-your-publishing-future.html


----------



## Mark Feggeler

http://fegbooks.blogspot.com/2014/02/the-year-of-100.html

A brief comment on writing as a hobby.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Took the leap after 30 books and decades of published books....a NEWSLETTER!

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/02/12/newsletter-news/

This has helped gain a dozen or so new recipients too.

First use? The release of book #4 in the YA Mystery Series CUL8R...
*







*​
Pre-Release pricing special 2/24/2014.


----------



## johnlmonk

A Valentine's Day short story 

http://john-l-monk.com/2014/02/13/valentines-day-alone/


----------



## Dakota Franklin

I don't have a blog but I did get to make a guest post about a really good movie:​​GUEST COLUMN: Is #RUSH the best racing movie ever? the review by #Dakota Franklin ​


----------



## Dakota Franklin

...and my editor made a blog post about my latest book going on pre-order:

AMERICAN RACER by Dakota Franklin coming before first Grand Prix; pre-orders open


Yes, I know, I sneer at the psychopaths I compete against on tracks. But I just hide my own nature better under a veneer of cool intelligence and urbane good manners. Attack my child or my women, and I will kill you. Slowly. And my sleep will not be delayed one minute by your demise."
- Bobby Solara in AMERICAN RACER by Dakota Franklin​


----------



## Guest

New blog post just in time for Valentine's Day - *Romance in the Horror Genre* 
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/02/romance-in-horror-genre.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shot from Fun Photo Friday - More Sochi Favorites (and thus ends the series on Sochi):










Heading back to the U.S. today -- Shanghai-Beijing-L.A. -- back to El Paso tomorrow after a night in L.A.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week, I posted "Medical Fraud a Huge Problem in the U.S." at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on our shared writing blog, I posted on Sunday, "Goodbye to Sony E-Book Stores, at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Guest

I hate resumes and I think you do to:
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/02/why-are-we-still-using-rsums-and-coverletters.html


----------



## edmjill

Today on the blog, I have an introduction to author Sadie Haller. Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2014/02/excerpt-from-one-gold-heart-by-sasie.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so I haven't been keeping up here - but here goes nothing.

Bloody Valentine's Day Blog Hop 2014 - part 1 - 
http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/02/12/bloody-valentine-blog-hop-2014-part-1/

Bloody Valentine's Day Blog Hop 2014 - part 2
http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/02/13/1554/

Bloody Valentine's Day Blog Hop 2014 - part 3 - on Love, Beer and Writing
http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/02/15/the-bloody-valentines-day-blog-hop-2014-part-3-dealing-with-that-block-word/

Warning - there is a very LARGE level of "corn" in each of these entries.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

Over in the Author Earnings thread, Russell was wondering what percentage of books are being sold by self-publishers within each genre. So I tallied up the numbers on my blog. The results are pretty nuts.


----------



## EllieP

18 + blog post character interview with Tom from new release, Candy Hearts. http://elodieparkes.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/candy-hearts-for-valentines-day-tom.html

8 hours left to enter the draw for prizes in the Valentine's hop, http://elodieparkes.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/valentines-day-gift-blog-hop-candy.html

Please note this is an 18+ blog


----------



## Andrzej Tucholski

Yeah! I've finally managed to set up my own online space! It's monochromatic and simple but usable and working. I wanted to start with something cool and I think I managed to do it as well. I've interviewed Hugh Howey for my second blog, major in Poland but non-understandable in other languages. So I posted the English outcome as my release content for the new place

http://www.andtucholski.com/hugh-howey-interview/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Edward W. Robertson said:


> Over in the Author Earnings thread, Russell was wondering what percentage of books are being sold by self-publishers within each genre. So I tallied up the numbers on my blog. The results are pretty nuts.


Those are some interesting numbers. Clearly my first self-published novel should've been Romance!  Then again, as bad as I'd be at that, I think it's best to stay away from that genre no matter how lucrative it seems to be.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I got my first Google Play sale so of course I wrote a blog post about it

http://kristinemckinley.wordpress.com/2014/02/15/google-play/


----------



## BuddyGott

I'm just putting together a new site and the first thing I've put on the blog there is a humorous little story called Larry The Stunt Bird. 

http://buddygott.com/2014/02/16/larry-the-stunt-bird/


----------



## KevinH

Just posted about "Books-to-Movies and the Hollywoood Formula": http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2014/02/books-to-movies-and-hollywood-formula.html


----------



## colegrove

It's a couple days late, but hey, I was busy.

Sexy Post of Valentine Fornication


----------



## R. Doug

A very photo-intensive Special Preview Blog of the trip from which I just returned. Sample shots:


----------



## Guest

Another installment:
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/02/adventures-in-seo-5.html


----------



## xinamarieuhl

A rather inglorious travel experience, just because all the other travel writers are covering exotic adventures:

http://xuwriter.wordpress.com/2014/02/16/its-the-destination-not-the-journey/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

My 200th Blog Post: I muse a bit about Fantasy cities

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/02/17/cities-in-fantasy-moving-beyond-the-pastoral/


----------



## Ed Robinson

http://quityourjobandliveonaboat.wordpress.com/2014/02/17/my-thoughts-on-reviews/


----------



## A. S. Warwick

For those who are fans of JRR Tolkien's The Silmarillion like I am, I came across an ilustrated version of the Ainulindale part of the book. Its rather awesome.

http://mistandshadows.com/2014/02/18/the-illustrated-ainulindale/


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I posted what I would do different, with my writing, if I were to go back in time
http://kristinemckinley.wordpress.com/2014/02/17/what-i-would-do-different/


----------



## Guest

Like Grizzlies? Many in Montana do, and many don't:
http://www.bigskywords.com/3/post/2014/02/montana-grizzlies-and-the-2015-montana-legislature.html


----------



## Susanne O

Sex and the heroine. How sexy should she be?: http://susannefromsweden.wordpress.com/2014/02/17/sex-and-the-heroine/


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Week seven update for my million words in a year challenge.

http://mistandshadows.com/2014/02/19/million-word-challenge-week-seven/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Patrick Lee, author of The Runner, a thriller that come out today is on my blog:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/02/18/10-questions-with-patrick-lee/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## tknite

Today, I wrote a poem: http://knitewrites.com/2014/02/18/poetry-the-harbor-of-deceit/.


----------



## kyokominamino

Good eeeeeeeeeeevening. I just wrote a post about Hellsing Ultimate and the fascination with bad boys in fiction. Take a peek, won't you?

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/of-monsters-and-men/

TEAM ALUCARD! *runs away flapping her jacket like a cape*


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Absolutely I have posted recently...

*http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/02/19/the-ideal-locale-for-a-ya-time-travel-mystery-novel/*

*The Ideal Locale For A YA Time Travel Mystery Novel*​
And that's what the owners said! What do you think of this...book #4, _*RIP*_, releases 2/25/14...















*You don't have to believe in ghosts&#8230;until you meet one.*

The Stanley Hotel in Estes Park, Colorado has a well-deserved reputation for being one of the most haunted places in the U.S. So, when Kelly, Scott, Austin and Zoey travel back to 1911 to try to save a young child who went missing from the busy lobby, they aren't surprised when ghost children run up and down the halls.

There's romance in the Rockies as they take jobs with the hotel so they can keep an eye on 4 year old Emma and her family. Kelly struggles with her attraction to Austin while Zoey tries to get over her broken heart. Along the way, they meet some colorful historical characters and experience life among the rich and famous just after the turn of the twentieth century. After three other successful time travel adventures, they assume it's just a matter of being in the right place at the right time. That almost proves to be a fatal mistake.

But can they save Emma? Or will they join her as permanent guests in the ghostly halls of The Stanley Hotel?


----------



## Claudia King

Quickie announcement post for my new release today!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/broken-moon-part-4-published.html


----------



## msfowle

Author Feature: Ch'kara Silverwolf >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-10j


----------



## Ethan Jones

My offer of ARCs of my upcoming novella is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/02/19/advance-readers-copies-of-the-diplomat/

Enjoy, ask, share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"Murdering Newlyweds: Meet the Barbours" http://exm.nr/1jL69fg

and

"Texas gov. hopeful hits campaign trail with Obama-bashing rock star." http://exm.nr/1mslLGg


----------



## BuddyGott

I just added the video for my newest episode of Buddy's Writing Show. In this one, I interviewed contemporary fiction writer L.M. Stull.

In addition to being a fantastic writer, she also happens to be my fantastic girlfriend. 

http://buddygott.com/buddys-writing-show/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from my latest hardware review SIG P220 Equinox - Beauty is More than Skin Deep:


----------



## tknite

My first book has been out for a month. Here's my sales and reception update.

http://knitewrites.com/2014/02/19/my-first-published-book-has-been-out-for-1-month-heres-the-report/


----------



## Guest

Something is just not right, and it's up above us:
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/02/are-the-planets-screwing-with-your-sales.html


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

If you haven't read "Handcuffs and a Pyramid of Satin" yet, please be sure to check out my *excerpt* featured today on the *blog of author C. Michelle Ramsey*.  Thanks so much.

http://bit.ly/qDumsp


----------



## drp

Well, this seems as good a place as any to start. I'm new at this. Well, tell a lie. For the past two years I've been working on my first novel-length story, _Absolution_. Last night I finished edit three, yesterday afternoon, I set up a Wordpress blog. I hope that it'll keep me going as I head towards the final stages of this marathon (at least the writing part). Seen as there are only two posts, I don't think I need to link to a specific one. Here it is:

drpisnotmyname.com


----------



## tknite

I wrote about how to handle reviews as a newbie author today:

http://knitewrites.com/2014/02/20/how-to-handle-reviews-a-writer-readers-perspective/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I'm going to the London Book Fair, and I'm scared out of my mind http://www.kiazishiru.com/writing-2/im-going-to-the-london-book-fair-and-im-scared-out-of-my-mind/


----------



## M T McGuire

After a bit of a hiatus Box 010 is back. This week's guest, Kindleboards own regular poster, C E Martin. http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2014/02/20/box-010-number-11-c-e-martin/. Have fun and feel free to vote.


----------



## Guest

Two posts today. One on Montana and another on teaching ESL:
http://www.bigskywords.com/3/post/2014/02/zoning-in-missoula-county-and-the-2014-montana-elections.html
http://www.esladventure.com/1/post/2014/02/going-global-with-geography.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview of Dan Mayland, author of Spy for Hire, is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/02/20/10-questions-with-dan-mayland/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Ever wanted to go diving in an almost 2000 year old sunken city?

http://mistandshadows.com/2014/02/21/diving-into-an-ancient-city/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

My latest blog entry is all about magnum opuses, emotional subtexts, and bleak stories.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/02/isnt-it-about-time-you-got-to-know.html


----------



## Guest

*Infected vs. Undead Zombies: The Distinction *- "Will a likely zombie apocalypse consist of the undead rising to feast upon our flesh, as in The Epic of Gilgamesh? Or, could this event come in the form of an outbreak, caused by a blundering idiot in a lab coat?"

http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/02/infected-vs-undead-zombies-distinction.html


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Another day another blog...but this one is about the release of book #4, RIP, in my Time Travel Mystery Series CUL8R.







There is also an AUTHOR UNPLUGGED section about the tru story behind the fiction of the book. It's is between the time travel clocks. 







http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/02/21/rip-book-4-in-the-time-travel-mysteryromance-for-young-adults-is/


----------



## Andre Jute

Our own helpful R. Doug being interviewed by Matt Posner, revealing the graveyard humor of air traffic controllers. See also part 2, Doug's views on who's to blame if you're shot.

GUEST SLOT: Air Traffic Controller, World Traveller and Novelist R. Doug Wicker, interviewed by Matt Posner, Part 1

GUEST SLOT: R. Doug Wicker on Guns in Novels and Gun Control in Real Life, interviewed by Matt Posner, Part 2​


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of The Tulip Eaters by Antoinette van Heugten is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/02/21/the-tulip-eaters-by-antoinette-van-heugten/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

In my post today I talk about my continued struggle to *Fit Time in for Writing*.

Starting next week, I'm hoping to shift my blog in a new direction. It will still be related to books and writing but less focused on "news" about me and will hopefully offer more useful information for blog readers. We'll see how that goes!


----------



## R. Doug

Andre Jute said:


> Our own helpful R. Doug being interviewed by Matt Posner, revealing the graveyard humor of air traffic controllers. See also part 2, Doug's views on who's to blame if you're shot.
> 
> GUEST SLOT: Air Traffic Controller, World Traveller and Novelist R. Doug Wicker, interviewed by Matt Posner, Part 1
> 
> GUEST SLOT: R. Doug Wicker on Guns in Novels and Gun Control in Real Life, interviewed by Matt Posner, Part 2​


Many thanks, André. I'll be posting links to your blog in short order.


----------



## R. Doug

Links to my interview (conducted by Matt Posner and posted by André Jute on Andre's blog):

My Latest Interview


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog, I've posted, "Common Sense Ways to Avoid ID Theft", at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on our shared writing blog I posted on Sunday, "More Revealing Stats" at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Twizzlers

I have posted to my blog recently, but like nobody buys my book, nobody reads my blog. 

http://jrodellbooks.blogspot.com/


----------



## Donna-Mae

I have managed to post another blog, which brings my grand total up to about 5!    Taking a little time off from writing another book in my series and basking in the glow of finally breaking the two hundred dollar mark in sales!  I doubt I'll get rich, but this is oh so much fun!


----------



## Guest

You've hit publish, now what?
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/02/what-do-you-do-after-hitting-publish-on-amazon.html


----------



## tknite

I'm Taking Interview, Book Spotlight, & Guest Post Requests!

http://knitewrites.com/2014/02/22/im-taking-interview-book-spotlight-guest-post-requests-and-other-site-updates/


----------



## Donna-Mae

Greg Strandberg said:


> You've hit publish, now what?
> http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/02/what-do-you-do-after-hitting-publish-on-amazon.html


 THANK YOU Greg for this link to your blog......very useful tips here! I appreciate it!


----------



## Ella Blythe

http://ellablythe.com/2014/02/22/too-hot-for-retailer/ - 
*Lemons into Lemonade: "Too Hot For [ Retailer ]!!!" versus "Damnit&#8230;my book's been yanked. Again."*

A little meditation on how erotica writers can find a silver lining (tongue-in-cheek as it may be!) in all of this "we cannot distribute your book because..." nonsense.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Of course I have...it is release weekend for _*RIP*_, book #4 in the *CUL8R *Time Travel Mystery series.

Can it be earlier than you think. You'll win with this in *RIP*...maybe. http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/02/23/i-found-the-pocket-watch-that-got-dropped-during-rip/

A hint...







...and I was thrilled to reach the top 50 on Amazon on day #2!


----------



## AutumnKQ

I have two

What it's like to produce a song -- the lyrics

http://www.autumnkalquist.com/what-its-like-to-produce-a-song/

And

Be Vulnerable. Be Brave. <---- How being brave means being afraid and doing the thing anyway.
http://www.autumnkalquist.com/be-vulnerable-be-brave/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Covers are important.

Finding a good cover artist is vital for a lot of indie writers.

Keri Knutson is one such artist.

Read all about it in my latest blog entry!
http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/02/23/the-importance-of-choosing-a-good-cover-for-your-e-book/


----------



## olefish

Does Paid Editing lead to increased ebook sales?

I took a look at Hugh Howey's survey data to make some observations on editing and book sales.

http://omnifish.wordpress.com/


----------



## tknite

Ways to get my first book FREE!

http://knitewrites.com/2014/02/23/ways-to-get-my-first-book-free/

Flash Fiction: Drive It Like You Stole It

http://knitewrites.com/2014/02/23/flash-fiction-drive-it-like-you-stole-it/


----------



## jacklusted

What I learnt writing my first book.


----------



## jdrew

A discussion about viewing and rating short films. 
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/tapas/


----------



## Ronny K

A pretty standard post about How and Why to Find and Use an Editor

I Wish I Can Fli | My Path to Pro Writing


----------



## Guest

Shitty reviewers:
http://www.bigskywords.com/2/post/2014/02/the-jurys-in-my-montana-history-books-suck.html


----------



## Guest

This is a call out to my fans and visitors to help me get my ESL book perma-free. Take a look at these picture to see what you can do on your site:
http://www.esladventure.com/1/post/2014/02/can-you-help-me-out.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Thoughts on how heroes can become villains, over time.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/02/24/corruption-and-the-villainy-of-systems-how-every-hero-who-lives-long-enough-becomes-a-monster/


----------



## Basement Cat

I try to post every day, but sometimes it's just a book review. This month I've been focussing on showcasing other independent authors with guest posts. Message me if you'd like one. http://topcatsalley.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## Guest

Ever wonder what "beauty in they eye of the beholder" is all about? 
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/02/what-is-the-eye-of-the-beholder.html


----------



## tknite

Author Interview: Charles E. Yallowitz

http://knitewrites.com/2014/02/24/author-interview-charles-e-yallowitz/


----------



## Rob Smith

Cats in the News!
http://petectives.net/


----------



## colegrove

My Pants Are On Fire

http://valleyofthesleepingbird.com/2014/02/22/my-pants-are-on-fire/


----------



## johnlmonk

This is my latest update on my "read more indie" project, in which I find and place the 3rd great indie I've read (who isn't "famous"):

http://john-l-monk.com/2014/02/24/great-indie-books-3-cafe-insomniac-by-mark-capell/


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

Posting about what I would like to see in the wide world of publishing

http://feetforbrains.com/2014/02/24/not-a-meritocracy/


----------



## Guest

Stuff about George Armstrong Custer:
http://www.bigskywords.com/2/post/2014/02/the-black-hills-expedition-of-1874.html


----------



## Guest

Well, looks like I stuck my foot in my mouth again and can expect some poor reviews:
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/02/what-happens-when-you-write-something-that-pisses-off-everyone.html


----------



## sarahdalton

Details for the Shattered Worlds blog tour starting tomorrow.

http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/2014/02/25/shattered-worlds-blog-tour/


----------



## msfowle

*Author Feature:* Will Macmillan Jones and his comical fantasy _The Satnav of Doom_ >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-10C


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today I did a guest blog session from "The World Gone Gray" author B.P. Broome . You can check it out on my blog at micahackerman.weebly.com/blog.html

I will be doing these features every three days so if you would like your book pimped on my blog or reviewed please contact me through the site.

Thanks

Micah


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

Not mine, but worthy of repost. By fantasy writer Mark Lawrence

http://bit.ly/1htYNIg


----------



## R. Doug

My China photoblog series begins in earnest with Beijing - Day One. Sample shots:


----------



## ken_naga

Re-tooling my Book Description and my first 4 Star Review...

http://kennaga.blogspot.com/2014/02/my-first-4-star-review-re-tooling-my.html

I would be honored by your comments regarding my blurb.


----------



## IreneP

1 week till Mardi Gras!

Today I'm serving up *CHEMICAL COCKTAILS* and tossing out *MARDI GRAS MASKS*.

The topic? _*LOVE IS EASY...*_

Come on by K.M. Jackson's blog and enter my GIVE-AWAY celebrating the bookstore release of INFAMOUS!


----------



## Ed Robinson

About my next project, which is very dear to my heart:

http://quityourjobandliveonaboat.wordpress.com/2014/02/24/the-untold-story-of-the-lovely-miss-kim/


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I posted about my personal writing financial goals 
http://kristinemckinley.wordpress.com/2014/02/24/my-financial-writing-goals/


----------



## Sever Bronny

I posted a blog titled "Why It's Important to Follow Your Dreams on a Daily Basis", with some thoughts on efficiency.

http://severbronny.com/2014/02/24/why-its-important-to-follow-your-dreams-on-a-daily-basis/


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

End on an era, death of a legend and fall of a flag.

"Colorful Maurice's BBQ founder dead at 83, Confederate flag comes down"

http://exm.nr/1bHP4Qp


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Janet Evanovich is on my blog today, when we talk among other things about her co-authoring and self-publishing:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/02/25/10-questions-with-janet-evanovich/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## LGOULD

I posted a review of an enjoyable history of baseball in Washington, DC, You Gotta Have Heart, on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Carol Davis

Reminiscences about the places I've been and the things I've seen.

I could have stayed in my home town and worked at the same job for 30 years - but I followed my heart. 11 years in L.A. The Grand Canyon, the Grassy Knoll, Trinity Site. Sitting on the beach on my lunch hour. Saturday walks through a quiet neighborhood, with no idea that the woman who lived in that townhouse right there would be stabbed to death while I slept...

http://caroldavisauthor.com/


----------



## xinamarieuhl

Listening to my cat. Not in a crazy way, either!

http://xuwriter.wordpress.com/2014/02/25/that-time-my-cat-taught-me-a-lesson-after-trying-for-only-six-years/

Written for a blog hop.


----------



## RuthNestvold

I've posted an excerpt from a collaboration I did with Jay Lake that I'm trying to whip together for publication:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2014/02/26/another-excerpt-from-jay-lake-collab-recontact-for-wippet-wednesday/


----------



## tknite

Books I'm working on now:

http://knitewrites.com/2014/02/26/books-im-working-on-now/


----------



## Philip Harris

A gratuitous cat picture (actually, a kitten)

http://www.solitarymindset.com/2014/02/26/gratuitous-cat-picture/


----------



## lisamaliga

For anyone with skin...
http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2014/02/20/the-beauty-of-olive-oil/


----------



## AmberDa1

A brief update
http://dain54.wordpress.com/2014/02/26/novel-marinating-curveballs/


----------



## Guest

SEO and 80s Movies continues:
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/02/has-your-site-gone-walkabout-with-crocodile-dundee-for-organic-links.html


----------



## Guest

Doing some Facebook stuff:
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/02/taking-the-plunge-with-a-facebook-author-page.html


----------



## Jennybeanses

This week I wrote a response to Lynn Shepherd and her plea for J.K. Rowling to stop writing.

http://jennifermelzer.com/2014/02/24/if-lynn-shepherd-cares-about-writing/


----------



## Ronny K

On Writing Blurbs



> *¹blurb* _noun_ \'blərb\
> : an onomatopoeia imitating the sound of vomiting, induced by trying to write a succinct and engaging publicity notice
> _A blurb on a book jacket._


----------



## tknite

Leap Into Books Giveaway (book of your choice up to $15):

http://knitewrites.com/2014/02/27/leap-into-books-giveaway/

The Writing Process: Revisions:

http://knitewrites.com/2014/02/27/the-writing-process-revisions/


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Absolutely...its all about suspense....

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/02/27/writing-suspense-from-books-to-film-and-back-again/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Keeping Your Chen Up in China:

Ursula and our wonderful tour guide, Mao Gui "Jim" Chin:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've been a bit quiet, since I had a troll problem on my blog, but now I've got two new posts up. First of all, I share my thoughts about the 2014 Nebula Award nominees and then I also offer my regular Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up, including many KBers.


----------



## Tim Craire

*Rediscovering the game of Risk with my son.*

[URL=http://timcrairebooks.wordpress]http://timcrairebooks.wordpress.com/2014/02/28/risk/[/url]


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today's author feature is Kenny Sills author of Tattoo: A Beautiful Sin

micahackerman.weebly.com/blog.html

If anyone would like to be a featured author on my blog please contact me.

Thanks
Micah


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

A little bit of my latest serial.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/02/28/the-shadow-wolf-sagas-blade-breaker-1-4/


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Chaos, corruption, and miscounts; Richland County Elections Board fires director!!!

http://exm.nr/1kb6RCO


----------



## dave_flora

I posted the prelude from my second Ghost Zero novel "The Midnight Society". Lots of ghostly stuff going on.
http://daveflora.wordpress.com/2014/02/28/the-midnight-society-prelude/


----------



## willswardstrom

I wrote yesterday about themes in my writing.

http://willswardstrom.wordpress.com/2014/02/27/at-a-loss/


----------



## msfowle

*Author Feature:* Nick Sanders and his latest zombie thriller _Population Zero_ >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-10O


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I wrote a short blog article behind the idea of the Loki Enterprises business card...


----------



## Ed Robinson

My last two blog posts have been about my next book. I had a weird fit of inspiration and banged out 15,000 words in three days. It has taken over my life!

http://quityourjobandliveonaboat.wordpress.com/


----------



## tknite

WEEKLY RECAP (2/22 - 2/28/2014) INTERVIEWS AND GIVEAWAYS AND SNEAK PEEKS, OH MY!

http://knitewrites.com/2014/02/28/weekly-recap-222-2282014-interviews-and-giveaways-and-sneak-peeks-oh-my/

AUTHOR INTERVIEW: MISHA BURNETT

http://knitewrites.com/2014/02/28/author-interview-misha-burnett/


----------



## BuddyGott

My latest update to my site is the video for this week's Sunday Night Fiction Club show that I co-host. The topic for this week's episode was Soundtracks We Love.

http://buddygott.com/sunday-night-fiction-club/


----------



## Guest

My Vampire: the Masquerade fan fiction story continues, plus some recent book reviews posted. www.bardsandsages.com/**********


----------



## Katherine Roberts

I just did a guest post for "Foodfic Friday" at But What Are They Eating:

http://bookfare.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/foodfic-please-welcome-katherine.html

(the answer is mermaids...  )


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hello again, everybody,

This week on my fraud blog I posted "Greed From Those Who Should Know Better", at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on our shared writing blog, I posted on Sunday, "The Challenge of Staying Relevant", at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

I've been tinkering with my website/blog. I'm not sure if it's too much, or is pretty. I've changed themes at least three times now.

I'm very open to opinions: http://selliotbrandis.com/


----------



## AssanaBanana

Crazy cool shit is happening in my life, writing/publishing wise. It might seem blase to the writers out there who have been around the block, but it might be relevant to the newbies (like me). But I blog about it every Friday or Saturday:

Here's my latest in a series I started about my own little self publishing journey. Past posts detail the inception of my publishing career (I was writing for a lot longer so I didn't want to bore people with all of that drivel).

http://jessepearle.com/2014/03/01/van-diemens-land-part-2-my-publishing-journey/

If you want to read part 1 first it's here:
http://jessepearle.com/2014/02/15/van-diemens-land-part-1-my-publishing-journey/


----------



## Guest

New months, that means all the blogs need to be updated. 1 to go, but that one's just a once a monther now.

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/03/an-agonizingly-slow-february-until.html
http://www.bigskywords.com/3/post/2014/03/my-montana-2014-legislative-election-walking-cards.html
http://www.esladventure.com/1/post/2014/03/esl-adjectives-esl-verbs-handouts.html


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Mcoorlim said:


> Wrote about ACX. Topical!


Good article. I also read the article by Howey and commented on the recent ACX changes.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Fun Photo Friday - Favorites from Day 1 in Beijing:


----------



## Ian Rose

I rounded up my February and graded myself on my writing, submitting, running, etc. for the month. I did pretty well on most of those things last month, so it was nice to look back before getting started with March.

http://ianwrites.com/february-2014-roundup.html


----------



## Claudia King

Ooooh, controversy! I kicked off March by talking all about what ruins a story for me, and some of the personal pet peeves I've run into over the past year in my reading:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/what-ruins-story-part-1.html


----------



## Tony Rabig

Just a few minutes ago, with a commercial announcement re: an expanded edition of my short story collection.

tonyrabig.blogspot.com

(If the mention of blog posts like this is a no-no in this thread, let me know, & I won't mention 'em in the future.)


----------



## edmjill

The latest offering on my blog features and excerpt from The Big Red Buckle by Matthew Alan Thyer. 
Check it out! http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2014/02/excerpt-from-big-red-buckle-by-matthew.html


----------



## Guest

I've got a blog tour with Goddess Fish Promotions this week. Should you try one?
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/03/my-upcoming-ebook-blog-tour.html


----------



## tknite

Book Spotlight: The Oath by Dennis Koller

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/02/book-spotlight-the-oath-by-dennis-koller/


----------



## ilamont

Two posts:

Ipso Facto blog: *Startup publishing and managing early growth*

In 30 Minutes blog: *Announcing a new In 30 Minutes guide for Windows 8*


----------



## PurpleandRedStar

I posted about my new remarkable classic, Natila's Easter. I believe that it will teach kids how to adapt to Easter! 

http://alexsjames.com/blog.html


----------



## BuddyGott

On the newest episode of Buddy's Writing Show, I interviewed writer Jay Chastain, the author of Too Dark To See and other books. I just added the video to my site.

http://buddygott.com/buddys-writing-show/


----------



## Ian Rose

I wrote a post about the remarkable book "The Reason I Jump" by Naoki Higashida, and how I believe everyone could learn a lot from it, but especially science fiction and fantasy writers:

http://ianwrites.com/every-sff-writer-should-read-the-reason-i-jump.html


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

I wrote about how my readers have really made my feelings about my latest book, *RIP*, just soar!

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/03/01/readers-amazing-people-and-a-great-source-of-inspiration/








*Amazon* - http://www.amazon.com/Peace-CUL8R-Travel-Mystery-Romance-ebook/dp/B00IKIML6U/
iBookstore - https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id826260582
*Smashwords* - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/410880
*Barnes & Noble *- http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/rip-kathy-clark-aka-bob-kat/1118721095?ean=2940148194996&itm=1&usri=2940148194996
*Kobo *- SCHEDULED FOR MARCH 17, 2014 
*Sony Reader Store *- SCHEDULED FOR MARCH 24, 2014 
*GoodReads* - https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/20879728-rip-rest-in-peace?bf=1000&from_search=true
*All Romance* - https://www.omnilit.com/product-riprestinpeaceacul8rtimetravelmysteryromance-1428505-152.html
*GOOGLE Play / Books *- https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Bob_Kat_RIP_Rest_In_Peace_a_CUL8R_Time_Travel_Myst?id=is7kAgAAQBAJ&hl=en
*Diesel *- SCHEDULED FOR MARCH 24, 2014

FOR PAPER BACK CREATE SPACE - SCHEDULED FOR MARCH 24, 2014​


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I just posted about the books covers I've spent the last week on asking for some honest feedback.

http://kristinemckinley.wordpress.com/2014/03/02/book-covers/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

The Elder Spawn and Fantasy -- two great tastes...

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/03/03/classic-villains-the-elder-spawn-and-nameless-horrors/


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I did my yearly Read an Ebook Week post:
http://www.kiazishiru.com/books/read-an-ebook-week-huge-sale-time-to-pick-up-some-awesome-titles-ebookweek-amreading/


----------



## Guest

Why do sites play audio that I don't want to listen to and that I didn't click on?
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/03/be-wary-of-audio-sucks-and-other-tricky-seo-tactics.html


----------



## msfowle

It's Art Sharing Time! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-10U


----------



## tknite

Ebooks or Print Books?

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/03/ebooks-or-print-books/

Echoes is $0.99! Get it Now!

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/02/echoes-is-0-99-get-it-now/


----------



## Rob Smith

A book review: My cat Yoshi reviews Ginger the Gangster Cat by Frank Kusy
http://petectives.net/2014/03/03/book-reviews-with-yoshi-the-cat/


----------



## Ronny K

As I launch my publishing brand, did a little intro piece on Branding for indies.

http://iwishicanfli.com/


----------



## Catchy

I just posted on The Independent Author about book cover design (other people's, not mine). http://theindependentauthor.com/


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Campfires, gays, and flint sticks: Boy Scouts fight Disney over moral values

http://exm.nr/OTzAPI


----------



## William Meikle

Latest News » THE HOLE is still doing well for me » http://on.fb.me/196msdO


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - in which I blab a little about my new book and discuss some of the marketing techniques that I used to set up my Kobo pre-order.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/03/03/uncle-bobs-red-flannel-bible-camp-from-eden-to-the-ark/


----------



## Andre Jute

[From my blog, a bit belatedly - sorry! Still, there's still a good few fun days to go.]

Ally Zirkle, leading the 1200 mile Iditarod, cutting a corner tighty, fighting to keep her sled upright.

Y'all are cordially invited to come racing at the
Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race with me.
Just open these pages and you're ready to go:
The Greatest Race on Earth http://on.fb.me/10epqwn
Alaskan Clock http://bit.ly/1d7uzeu
Race Standings http://bit.ly/1fRn1xM
Race Map http://bit.ly/1cu1Pcw
MORE ENTERTAINMENT AND INFORMATION: http://bit.ly/1fyvyag​


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

I have!

It is all about the cover change on my newest New Adult book, *BABY DADDY*. It is my 30th book overall and book #1 in the _*SCANDALS *_New Adult Romantic Suspense series and is averaging 4.7 stars on Amazon!

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/03/04/scandals-changing-face-for-the-future-starting-now/

And here is the cover . . .


----------



## Guest

Two posts, one on knocking on people's doors and the other a psychological ESL game:
http://www.bigskywords.com/3/post/2014/03/out-walking-tonight-in-missoula.html
http://www.esladventure.com/1/post/2014/03/new-esl-adventure-game-runaway-train.html


----------



## jmoralee

Hi. I've just posted a new post about the effect of keywords and categories on KDP Select at my blog. There are also other posts about writing, including a comic strip.

www.mybookspage.wordpress.com


----------



## RuthNestvold

I posted some pictures from a research trip to Ireland for a travel challenge:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2014/03/03/travel-theme-ancient-ireland/


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I finally caught up on Kathryn Rusch's discoverability series and so I blogged about it because that was super long and I needed to tell the world.

http://kristinemckinley.wordpress.com/


----------



## R. Doug

A sampling of the shots I have in The Forbidden City - Part 1:


----------



## SIDunbar

I wrote

__
https://78394535028%2F03-02-14-ernest-hemingway-didnt-need-the
 and other tools like it.

The article has also been making the rounds at Reddit and yes, I've been yelled at multiple times since yesterday


----------



## Josh St. John

Chapter Titles or Chapter Numbers -- A Reader/Author Perspective
http://www.jstjwrites.com/2014/03/03/chapter-titles-or-chapter-numbers-a-readerauthor-perspective/

Would love your thoughts


----------



## lisamaliga

This post may be of interest to a few authors.
http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2014/03/01/paid-blog-tours-are-a-waste-of-time-money/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Keith Thomson, author of 7 Grams of Lead, where he advises author to eat in crappy Mexican places and shares his view about self-publishing:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/03/04/10-questions-with-keith-thomson/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## tknite

Poetry: The Analysis of Night

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/04/poetry-the-analysis-of-night/

Author Interview: Evan Geller

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/04/author-interview-evan-geller/

My First Book is $0.99 until Tonight!

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/03/my-first-book-is-0-99-until-tomorrow-night/


----------



## Andre Jute

Read an e-book week #ebookweek:
FREE Books and Deep Discounts from CoolMain Press
An excellent promotion you should be in if you aren't yet.​


----------



## Steve Vernon

Just a short blog entry tonight.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/03/04/thought-for-the-day-march-3-2014/

And yes...I did write that MARCH 3, 2014 blog entry tonight - (March 4, 2014).


----------



## Grace Elliot

For the dog lovers amongst you - this week's post is about a breed that is now extinct - and perhaps that's no bad thing!

The Turnspit Dog : Every Dog has his Day

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/turnspit-dogs-every-dog-has-his-day.html


----------



## shel

I just posted about our $500 Amazon giftcard giveaway for TEXT ME, a ya book bundle.

Oh and I also blogged about Happy by Pharrell Williams HAPPY.

Random, I know. 

http://sheldelisle.com/2014/03/03/8-reasons-i-love-happy-by-pharrell-williams-a-musicmonday-500-giveaway/


----------



## edmjill

Today on my blog, I have a piece called "Who Are You Inviting?" It's about character development. Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2014/03/who-are-you-inviting.html


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

My thoughts on (against) the Change.Org petition against reviewer anonymity, and Anne Rice's recent Guardian article.

http://www.poptartmanifesto.com/2014/03/the-war-against-reviewer-anonymity.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about Tripoli's Target featured on BookBub today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/03/05/tripolis-target-is-on-bookbub/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## tknite

Review: "Angelfall" by Susan Ee

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/05/review-angelfall-by-susan-ee/

Book Spotlight & Giveaway: Wayward by Ronald Long

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/05/book-spotlight-giveaway-wayward-the-sword-chronicles-vol-1-by-ronald-long/


----------



## Paul Kohler

I posted to my blog with an update on my latest book, Borrowed Souls. I told all my fans that it launched last night, a whole week ahead of schedule!


----------



## Brian Olsen

I've written a brief piece about the painful realization that my work in progress was not working out. (Spoiler: I fixed it.)


__
https://78651901082%2Fadmitting-youre-terrible


----------



## Steve Vernon

Here's a post on my observance of Lent.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/03/05/on-lent/


----------



## Twizzlers

New post discussing the inspiration for a new WIP and discussing my current WIP.

http://jrodellbooks.blogspot.com/2014/03/write-what-you-know.html


----------



## Josh St. John

Social Media for Authors: Twitter is about Relationships

http://www.jstjwrites.com/2014/03/05/social-media-for-authors-twitter-is-about-relationships/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Thought for the Day...

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/03/05/thought-for-the-day-march-5-2014/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I have not been writing. I have been creating notes to write about later... This brutal winter has beat me and my Muse a bit. And now, another interruption as I get ready to serve my civic duty. I hope this doesn't get me thrown in jail!

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2014/03/artist-interrupted-plans-sweet-revenge.html


----------



## Guest

Are you interested in knowing about knocking on doors?
http://www.bigskywords.com/3/post/2014/03/walking-and-knocking-to-get-elected-in-montana.html


----------



## R. Doug

A few samples shots from the several I posted in The Forbidden City - Part 2:


----------



## tknite

On Writing -- The Story in Your Head vs. The Story on the Page:

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/06/on-writing-the-story-in-your-head-vs-the-story-on-the-page/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

My latest blog entry, in which I discuss the origin, themes and purpose of my latest novel, Children of the Mechanism. Yes, it involves third world sweatshops, child laborers and the Holocaust.










http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/03/children-of-mechanism-official-blog-post.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

My thank you note to fans is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/03/06/two-special-thanks-today/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Who's minding the store? Columbia Police Department investigated for slander, "black ops" scheme.

http://exm.nr/1igefgb


----------



## Josh St. John

Resetting Your Creative Brain

I share some tips I use, and a technique I like to call "momentary creative distraction". Really works for me, hope it helps you!

http://www.jstjwrites.com/2014/03/06/resetting-your-creative-brain/


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today on my blog another author feature with Vanessa Canevaro!

http://micahackerman.weebly.com/blog.html

She writes about the evolution of genre.

If anyone is interested in joining the author feature contact me through my site.

Thanks
Micah


----------



## mphicks

I did a piece on overcoming genre bias yesterday, and reblogged an article from io9 today about stuff sci-fi writers should keep in mind. Link is below in the sig if you're interested in paying a visit.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I went to Venezuela on Spring Break about 20 years ago. It was a beautiful land full of gorgeous, friendly and happy people that treated me like a queen. Considering what is happening there right now, I wonder if I'll ever be able to return or if there will be anything left of the jewel I visited... I blogged some memories of my trip:

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2014/03/bella-venezuela.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

A little bit of the serial I am writing to hone my first draft/POV

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/03/07/blade-breaker-1-5/


----------



## Guest

http://briandandersonbooks.blogspot.com/2014/03/women-and-fantasy-addendum.html


----------



## edmjill

Today I have guest author Autumn Birt and she discusses killing off your characters. Have a look: http://jilledmondson.blogspot.ca/2014/03/someone-has-to-die.html


----------



## Adam Poe

KJCOLT said:


> I do the occasional V-log just to update people on my books. But given that this forum is online, I thought it might be fun for you guys to get an idea of who I am, and what I sound like (G'dat, mate) by watching it  I am pretty uneloquent (it's not a word, but it is now).


What? A video? Pft ... that's like ... so not a blog!


----------



## Adam Poe

Oh, also, I made a blog post about boredom. Such an exciting topic ... !

http://www.adampoe.com/why-do-you-get-bored


----------



## Kessie Carroll

I blogged that video of that whirlpool that sucks up sticks, tree trunks and giant slabs of ice, along with a bit of info on what might have caused it. 
http://netraptor.org/blog/2014/03/monstrous-whirlpool-swallows-everything/


----------



## IreneP

It's my BIRTHDAY and I have CAKE + the most excellent presents.


----------



## tknite

Author Interview: Mark Gardner

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/07/author-interview-mark-gardner/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Matteo Strukul, author of The Ballad of Mila, is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/03/07/10-questions-with-matteo-strukul/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## Guest

The problems of being unmotivated:
http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2014/03/i-just-dont-feel-like-writing.html


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Today I posted *9 Things Indie Authors Need to Know About Bitcoin*.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

On my personal blog, I have a series of posts about the Jonathan Ross as Hugo host debacle. Part 1 is here, Part 2 here and Part 3, which got a lot of attention, here.

On the corporate blog, I also have a post about one of my translation customers being voted "company of the year" and links to some profiles and articles about the company.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi again, everybody,

On my fraud blog this week, I posted "Great Prevention Tools Against Scams", at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on our shared writing blog I posted on Sunday, "Book Review Inequality Still Happening", at http://writetype.blogspot.com. You can also find it at www.debrapurdykong.com

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Some advice for you fellas...and you women out there might want to make sure that your fellows actually READ this entry! 

I'm talking FIFTY SHADES here...

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/03/08/thought-for-the-day-march-7-2014/


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today I posted about the current crisis in the Ukraine and how politics affected my writing and hoe this current crisis could play a role in post-apocalyptic fiction.

http://micahackerman.weebly.com/blog.html

Hope you guys like it! The author features will be back on Monday and I'm now open to all fiction genres so if you want to take over my blog for a day follow the link above to see some examples.

Thanks
Micah


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've got another post, for today I announce my latest release, a romantic suspense novelette called _New York City's Finest_.


----------



## R. Doug

A sample photo or two from Fun Photo Friday - Forbidden Photos:


----------



## Tim Craire

*The passage of Albert Speer's autobiography (Hitler's architect and then minister of arms) which has always stuck with me:*

[URL=http://peacegarret.wordpress]http://peacegarret.wordpress.com/2014/03/08/a-peace-lesson-for-children-from-a-nazi/[/url]
*

-- on my peace blog. It's my license to travel. And to not be too concerned if my kids are a wee bit cynical now and then.*


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so I'm about four chapters into the next volume of Uncle Bob's Red Flannel Bible Camp and I thought I'd tell you folks a little about my taste in fashion...

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/03/08/one-man-fashion-statement/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of Nothing Personal by Mike Offit is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/03/08/nothing-personal-by-mike-offit/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## tknite

Awesome Indie Book Roundup (3/8/14)

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/08/awesome-indie-book-roundup-3814-2/


----------



## chrisstevenson

Ack. I'm a bit late but here is another installment for Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:

The Book Review Push

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 - What We Know and What We Don't


----------



## tknite

Weekly Recap (2/28 - 3/9/14) Awesome Indie Books, Reviews, Giveaways, Interviews, and HOLY CRAP, SO MUCH STUFF!

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/09/weekly-recap-228-3914-awesome-indie-books-reviews-giveaways-interviews-and-holy-crap-so-much-stuff/


----------



## jdrew

tknite said:


> Awesome Indie Book Roundup (3/8/14)
> 
> http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/08/awesome-indie-book-roundup-3814-2/


I just saw this and wonder how you got started and what all you review, suggest, recommend. Do you have a trusted group that passes along good books to you?


----------



## jacklusted

I've been posting up sample chapters from Oranje on my website, here's a link to the latest, there are links to the other samples in the post.

Chapter Four


----------



## BlankPage

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 20/9/2018_


----------



## Micah Ackerman

My post today was about Zombies... When you're watching a zombie movie what's more terrifying: Zombies that run and leap or zombies that are slow shamblers?

http://micahackerman.weebly.com/blog.html

If you have an opinion about this very important issue to all horror fans please post in the comments section.

Thanks

Micah


----------



## Bookside Manner

Reminiscing about the first time I got harsh-but-useful critique of my writing.

http://kellycozy.blogspot.com/2014/03/writing-craft-tear-it-down-build-it-up.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blather on about on about two literary scandals, one involving SF and the Hugos and the other involving a German literary writer saying stupid things and how the patterns are very similar.


----------



## KMatthew

A graph showing the percentage of income and sales I get from each retailer: http://kmatthewbooks.com/percentage-of-sales-and-income-per-retailer/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

More about Fantasy Cities -- this time I discuss ruin and decay.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/03/10/cities-in-fantasy-decay-and-ruin/


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

I wrote a blog about the ideas that sparked my novel, Irradiated.

It's about how old ideas reappear, merge with the new ones. They collide, mutate, evolve. They grow.

http://selliotbrandis.com/


----------



## Michelle Hughes

I started hosting book blog tours on my site.  It helped a lot with getting new content and gave me a chance to give back to a great writing community.  If you don't have a lot of time to blog, or just want more content, it's something I'd suggest.  You can check out my blog www.tearsofcrimson.com


----------



## Twizzlers

http://jrodellbooks.blogspot.com/2014/03/four-horsemen-cover-reveal-and-release.html

BIG cover reveal for my western sci-fi and the release date!


----------



## Caddy

http://caddyrowlandblog.blogspot.com/2014/03/are-you-counting-on-amazon-for-new.html

Why readers shouldn't count on Amazon to notify them of new releases. (And why they SHOULD sign up for your new release email)


----------



## Cat Amesbury

I've started thinking about what inspires me to write and the results weren't exactly what I expected...

I would love to hear your thoughts and whether you are also motivated by _The Magic of Fear_.


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today I posted about the missing Malaysian jetliner and how it could be something straight from a mystery, sci-fi or horror novel.

micahackerman.weebly.com/blog.html

Please comment if you have a theory

Thanks
Micah


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of The Accident by Chris Pavone, which comes out tomorrow, is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/03/10/the-accident-by-chris-pavone/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Target of alleged police dept. frame-up now has mysterious home break-in. Coincidence or is someone trying to send a message? What's really going on in Columbia, SC law enforcement?

http://exm.nr/1i5lSmW


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've got a brand new interview as part of a blog exchange.

[URL=http://suzannechurch]http://suzannechurch.com/wordpress/interview-steve-vernon/[/url]


----------



## Andre Jute

So what do you do at White Mountain to stop you putting stuff in your mouth?​


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Chris Pavone, author of The Accident, an excellent thriller that came out today, is on my blog:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/03/11/10-questions-with-chris-pavone/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## TechnoHippy

Discover ThirdScribe, a new place for authors and readers to connect in a guest post from its founder:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/guest-post-discover-thirdscribe-by-rob.html


----------



## lisamaliga

Diary of a Nobody has a new cover, plus an amusing little excerpt.

http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2014/03/10/diary-of-a-hollywood-nobody-new-cover-excerpt


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from Beihai Park - Part 1 (continuation of my China series):


----------



## Decon

Just started a new blog. Interested to know what you think of the concept and layout

http://chimeradawn.wordpress.com/


----------



## Andre Jute

After the most exciting Iditarod in a whole row of exciting races, 
why am I brassed off?​And here it is as a tweet if you want to tweet it on:
#IDITAROD POST MORTEM: A RACE WON, A RACE LOST by Andre Jute http://bit.ly/1nHSQeE #iditarod2014 @thrillsjute pic.twitter.com/rOUeD3DyqG​
​


----------



## Twizzlers

http://jrodellbooks.blogspot.com/2014/03/introducing-four-horsemen-of-wasteland.html

Blog post announcing my first full length novel, the western sci-fi I've mentioned so many times here.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

At my publisher blog, I write about New Pulp and Old Paperbacks and at my personal blog, I share photos of Bremen at springtime.


----------



## RinG

I wrote about the latest editing tip I discovered - reading on my ipad instead of the computer screen.

http://rinellegrey.com/a-macro-editing-tip/


----------



## Ed Robinson

Cover reveal for my next book:

http://quityourjobandliveonaboat.wordpress.com/2014/03/11/first-look-cover-reveal-for-the-untold-story-of-kim/


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today I posted on my blog about the stigma of horror fiction and how we as writers could be more inclusive.

http://micahackerman.weebly.com/blog.html

I would love to hear some feedback from anyone who writes horror.

Thanks
Micah


----------



## Cat Amesbury

I have been thinking about how traveling and visiting other places affects my writing- often in ways that aren't immediately obvious. With apologies to Joyce Carol Oates, I think there is lot that can help us as writers when we think about Where Are You Going, Where Have You Been?.


----------



## tknite

Indie Author Land Interviewed Me:

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/12/hey-indie-author-land-interviewed-me/

Guest Post: "Do Stories About the Future Have to Be Dark to Be Good?" by Jordan Smith

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/12/guest-post-do-stories-about-the-future-have-to-be-dark-to-be-good-by-jordan-smith/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Lord of the Rings versus Game of Thrones - my opinion.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/03/12/lord-of-the-rings-versus-game-of-thrones/


----------



## 69959

Why you aren't writing more...and what you can do about it:

http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/03/12/why-you-arent-writing-more/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of Spy for Hire, by Dan Mayland which came out in February 2014 is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/03/12/spy-for-hire-by-dan-mayland/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I've got a semi-promo post about getting a print copy of Stella Wilkinson's charity anthology, in which I have a story, and trying to get my mother to take a photo of me holding the book.


----------



## R. Doug

Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 - It's STILL all about what we DON'T know


----------



## Kali.Amanda

When I write, the easiest passages are those that are narrated by one of the characters, in their own voice... Is that just me?

Blogging about characters providing a running narration in your head, in their own voice...

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2014/03/speak-to-me-daemon.html


----------



## Aaron Schultz

Hello. I just started a blog about a month ago. I've called it, "The Awesomely Self-Indulgent Writer's Blog." It's exactly what the title says it is. Well, maybe the "Awesomely" is just my opinion. Still, you can check it out at http://aaronschultzwriter.blogspot.com and see if you like it. I'm going to start rambling about random stuff in pop culture, so things should get even more interesting. Or, at least, even more self-indulgent.


----------



## tknite

How to Write a Good Review

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/13/how-to-write-a-good-review-a-writer-reviewers-perspective/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - an excerpt!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/03/13/uncle-bobs-red-flannel-bible-camp-from-eden-to-the-ark-an-excerpt/

And a small comic-book geek-out!
http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/03/13/1619/


----------



## tknite

Anyone Interested in Being a Blog Tour Host?

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/13/anyone-interested-in-being-a-blog-tour-host/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Beihai Park - Part 2:


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

Answering the question, "Where do you ideas come from?"

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/03/an-idea-and-mood.html


----------



## Cat Amesbury

I've been thinking about the double-edged sword that is realizing the impossible, in both life and stories. How much poorer, but also how much less terrifying, would our lives be without _ A Thousand Impossible Dreams _?


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

In the stage of garnering reviews and getting the book launched and actually announcing the release on march 20th.








http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/03/14/getting-ready-for-march-20th/


----------



## 69959

An interview with our own Cherise Kelley: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/03/13/author-interview-cherise-kelley/

An announcement and excerpt from my new release, Taken: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/03/14/new-release-taken-a-second-chance-at-love-paranormalromance-99c/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Denis Kilcommons (aka Jon Grahame), author of Angel (Reaper), a post-apocalyptic thriller that came out today, is on my blog:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/03/14/10-questions-with-denis-kilcommons

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

An Interview with Peter Cawdron, contributor to From the Indie Side: http://feetforbrains.com/2014/03/14/interview-with-author-peter-cawdron/

Peter's story THE MAN WHO REMEMBERED TODAY is very good too.


----------



## jdrew

tknite said:


> Anyone Interested in Being a Blog Tour Host?
> 
> http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/13/anyone-interested-in-being-a-blog-tour-host/


Okay you guys, what exactly is a blog tour? And what does a host do? I suppose I really should get off my rear and start a real blog. Maybe finding out about blog tours will help motivate me.


----------



## Claudia King

Quick announcement of my latest release, and more ideas for kinky novels brewing!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/broken-moon-part-5-published.html


----------



## colegrove

http://valleyofthesleepingbird.com/2014/03/13/ten-careers-to-consider-if-youve-gone-mad-and-decided-to-become-a-writer/


----------



## colegrove

R. Doug said:


> Sample shots from Beihai Park - Part 2:


Nice! I love Beihai Park


----------



## R. Doug

Thanks, Stephen.


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Have you ever seen a ghost? And some of my personal history with ghosts.

Today on my blog.

micahackerman.weebly.com/blog.html

Thanks
Micah


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week, I posted "Want a Great Career? Try Fraud Detection" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on our shared writing blog this week I posted on Sunday, "Will Exposing a Bully's Identity Stop Attacks?" at writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## xinamarieuhl

My epic fantasy cover redesign, $.99 sale and a snippet of City of Ages, my work in progress.








http://xuwriter.wordpress.com/2014/03/12/cover-redesign-sale-and-wippet-wednesday/


----------



## Adam Poe

Am I the only one that is amazed we went from cowboys and Indians to setting foot on the moon within the span of a single human life?

http://www.adampoe.com/far-we-have-come


----------



## cwashburn

My post today is about how reading makes you a better person.


----------



## R. Doug

Adam, your link above takes you to a page "Not Found," but *this link* works.


----------



## R. Doug

Good morning, all. A couple of samples from the shots I posted in *Fun Photo Friday - Beihai Park*:


----------



## Adam Poe

R. Doug said:


> Adam, your link above takes you to a page "Not Found," but *this link* works.


Thanks, I forgot to redirect the old link :x

Edited the post.


----------



## tknite

Awesome Indie Book Roundup! (3/15/14)

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/15/awesome-indie-book-roundup-31514/


----------



## lisamaliga

If you're crafty, check out the Jelly Baby Melt and Pour Soap Recipe
http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2014/03/13/jelly-baby-melt-and-pour-soap-recipe/


----------



## &#039;

I found out yesterday that Myspace blogs have gone ... but you can get them back! I downloaded all the postings and set up a new Wordpress blog. I've added twenty of the old posts from my Myspace blog:

http://shelaghmyspaceblog.wordpress.com/

If you have a Myspace account and would like to keep your blog posts, go to your home page (click on the Myspace button bottom left on your profile page) and then click on "Settings" -- you will see this message:

"Classic Myspace
Making the jump to new Myspace doesn't mean leaving behind your old profile content. Move your classic Myspace pics and playlists to your new account and request your classic Myspace blogs for download."


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted *One Easy Trick to Not Drive Your Cover Designer Crazy*.


----------



## Cat Amesbury

I've been thinking about a lot of things after finishing my rough draft, but one that constantly runs through my mind is what would have happened if I had taken a different direction in my story. How many of you finish writing and start to wonder about _The Roads Not Taken_?

Teaser First Line: It was only when I met the undertaker riding his Fjord horse that I realized I was hopelessly off the official path.


----------



## Micah Ackerman

I posted to my blog today about my time as a "Paranormal investigator"

micahackerman.com/blog.html

Thanks
Micah


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

A few thoughts, and SPOILERS , on true detective and why weird matters.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/03/17/true-detective-a-case-for-the-wierd/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I link to the interview Frank Zubek did with all participants in Stella Wilkinson's new charity anthology and plug Susan Kaye Quinn's new German translation.


----------



## TechnoHippy

In today's guest author interview I welcome fantasy romance author Helen C Johannes:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/guest-author-interview-helen-c-johannes.html


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Why was he even out on bond to kill again?

"4-time DUI repeat offender out on bail, drives again, kills 3-year-old child"

http://exm.nr/1iwwdIN


----------



## mphicks

Recent blog entries - On Saturday, I posted a bit on Operation Backpack, which Bards & Sages is raising money for this year with their annual writing contest. I've donated Convergence to their "Thank You" pack, which all of this years entrants will receive, along with a bunch of other books from various authors.

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/03/15/operation-backpack/

Today, I did a small piece on National Reading Month, so a mid-month check in with my read-pile for March, and a small bit of promotion for Convergence.

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/03/17/national-reading-month/


----------



## Sever Bronny

I wrote a blog a few days ago titled "My Open Source Low Budget Self Publishing Author Marketing Campaign" 

http://severbronny.com/


----------



## J Bridger

Yup!

I moved mine over after some lag to medium.com and have a couple things up - https://medium.com/@JBridger1313


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today's author feature on my blog is "Wickedly Misunderstood" author Chasity Nicole.

micahackerman.com/blog.html

Check it out!

Thanks
Micah


----------



## Cat Amesbury

I've been thinking about how we treat people, both in life and in stories. How high, really, is _The Price of Humiliation_?

Teaser First Line: The pickled tentacle suctioned its way across the table, spraying caviar with every movement.


----------



## tknite

8 Great Resources for Writers

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/18/8-great-resources-for-writers/


----------



## Andre Jute

Rob Kulas: The Reader
When I saw this image by Rob Kulas, a fellow Sketching Forum member, I just knew every writer would love it.​


----------



## TechnoHippy

In this week's Tuesday Tease we feature an excerpt from James M Corkill's thriller 'Cold Energy':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/tuesday-tease-cold-energy-by-james-m.html

If you'd like to feature your book in the Tuesday Tease then get in touch, you can take a look at my reviews and other teases to see what type of books I like to feature!


----------



## Ian Rose

I wrote a post about Yog's Law and how it applies after a book is finished:

http://indiepubbookclub.com/2014/03/yogs-law-and-a-slight-addendum.html


----------



## Guest

Slasher Film Hotties - http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/03/slasher-film-hotties.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of 7 Grams of Lead by Keith Tomson is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/03/18/7-grams-of-lead-by-keith-tomson/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## msfowle

The Starborn Series by Jason D. Morrow >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-11g


----------



## Vaalingrade

http://www.descendantsserial.paradoxomni.net/secret-identities-theory-and-practice/

I discuss the in and outs of the Secret Identity trope.


----------



## R. Doug

Recipe blog: Old Doug, New Trick - Baguette Redux:


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Rick Campbell, author of The Trident Deception, is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/03/19/10-questions-with-rick-campbell/

Enjoy and share,

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## RinG

Not writing today, instead I posted some pictures of my latest creative endeavour, making clay dragons.

http://rinellegrey.com/a-non-writing-creative-endevour-dice-dragons/


----------



## RMHuffman

It doesn't happen often, but I did a blog post today. Every few days I'm going to put up a first draft chapter from my sequel novel. Feedback appreciated, if you're so inclined...
http://antediluvianworld.wordpress.com/2014/03/19/fallen-prologue-beta/


----------



## Cat Amesbury

Change is a huge part of both life and stories. My fascination isn't always with change, but with the moment just before the pivot. Have you ever looked closely at _The Moment Before the Moment After_?

Teaser First Line: Mine was the least of the things the river took.


----------



## sarahdalton

Things that are happening with my books, getting the Kindle Daily Deal and topping the Kindle Singles chart!

http://sarahdaltonbooks.com/2014/03/19/whats-happening-19th-march/


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Oh no! More shenanigans in the Columbia police department. What's really going on?

"Crime analyst fired by her police chief lover slaps lawsuit on city of Columbia"

http://exm.nr/1d0aM2U


----------



## M T McGuire

I've been blogging about metal detecting and tenuously linking it to writing. http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2014/03/18/you-what/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I am writing a character study for a novella during downtime as I serve on the Grand Jury. Today I blogged about collective nouns for animals, a topic that I find fascinating and, sometimes, hilarious.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2014/03/funky-definitions.html


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

My new blog is basically an _Ode to Indie.
_

http://selliotbrandis.com/


----------



## Cat Amesbury

Sometimes lies tell us more about the speakers than a direct statement of truth. When writing, have you ever thought about the effect of _The Truthful Lies_?

Teaser First Line: There was a story my grandmother told me that changed each time she told it.


----------



## tknite

Writers -- It's Okay to Make Mistakes

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/20/writers-its-okay-to-make-mistakes/


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today on my blog I have K-boards own KYOKO M author of "The Black Parade"

Check it out!

http://www.micahackerman.com/blog.html

Thanks

Micah Ackerman


----------



## Steve Vernon

Latest blog entry - The Genetic Limitations of Manhood

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/03/20/the-genetic-limitations-of-manhood/


----------



## R. Doug

Continuing the China series with Dinner was Just Ducky (Real Peking Duck):


----------



## ThePete

Just posted another review of a great new book by an Iraq vet: Code Name Atlas by Tony Evans on my Military and Veterans Fiction blog:
http://wp.me/p4b6iQ-5I

Also, for the first time ever, Power Games is available for free on Amazon! For a limited time, Friday till Sunday (21 March to 23 March). Enjoy this realistic and sarcastic tale of a 2nd US Civil War, written by an Iraq vet. Don't forget to tell your friends about this free opportunity!

http://www.amazon.com/Power-Games-Operation-Enduring-Unity-ebook/dp/B00G2H6DL0


----------



## Cat Amesbury

I've been thinking about the power of small missteps in life and writing. How many of our troubles start _Not With a Bang_?

Teaser First Line: These are the ways we fail.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

How about an all inclusive Vacay at the Stanley Hotel bargain priced for $0.99?

All about the release and the initial reviews ...
http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/03/20/colorados-stanley-hotel-hosts-a-new-ghost-story-by-bob-kat-titled-rip-rest-in-peace/


----------



## ken_naga

A new post about the early stages of finding an artist for my new cover...

http://kennaga.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-new-cover-for-something-under-sea-is.html


----------



## tknite

How much do your stories change from start to finish?

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/21/how-much-do-your-stories-change-from-start-to-finish/


----------



## lynnfromthesouth

I don't normally confront serious subjects on my blog, but I wanted to share about my experiences with convention harassment, and offer some advice on dealing with it.

http://lynnblackmar.com/2014/03/convention-harassment/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

My latest blog entry is called "The Wonderful World of Pradeep." Whatever could it mean?

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/03/the-wonderful-world-of-pradeep.html


----------



## Tony Rabig

Yep, just a few minutes ago, with an FYI on the ebook release of Roger Zelazny's THE LAST DEFENDER OF CAMELOT, the ebook edition of Dennis Etchison's THE DEATH ARTIST, and a few comments on Ann & Jeff VanderMeer's big anthology of time travel stories THE TIME TRAVELER'S ALMANAC.

Find it at http://tonyrabig.blogspot.com


----------



## Guest

A to Z Theme Reveal: Effing Zombies! 
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/03/a-to-z-theme-reveal-effing-zombies.html


----------



## Tim Craire

*Giant prehistoric armadillos!* It's such a drag that we missed them.

[URL=http://timcrairebooks.wordpress]http://timcrairebooks.wordpress.com/2014/03/22/giant-prehistoric-armadillos/[/url]


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted about *Three Things You Should Avoid In Your Word Processor*.


----------



## CrissyM

I have put up a couple of blog posts, including a rant about computers breaking, http://fangsandlasers.wordpress.com/2014/03/20/computers-make-our-lives-easy-right/ and preparing for it (especially when you're working on computer based projects like digital art and writing, and a much more interesting one about the connection between Science and Art. http://fangsandlasers.wordpress.com/2014/03/19/science-and-art/


----------



## Cat Amesbury

When we are writing, what we don't say can tell as much of a story as what we do. How many of you have written about _A Flash in the Darkness_?

Teaser First Line: There are only so many ways you can explain why you are carrying a hacksaw, a thermometer, and a shovel.


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/03/22/writers-learn-from-your-reviews/


----------



## Twizzlers

How often do you guys post to your blog anyway?  I find my posts are extremely sporadic and I never know what to post beyond book announcements.


----------



## R. Doug

JRODell said:


> How often do you guys post to your blog anyway? I find my posts are extremely sporadic and I never know what to post beyond book announcements.


I have a set routine of Monday's, Wednesdays, and Fridays; and I have the occasional "special" beyond that. I prepare nearly all my scheduled posts well in advance and set them to go live at a specific time on those days.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - The Summer Palace (continuation of my China series):


----------



## tknite

Awesome Indie Book Roundup! (3/22/14)

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/22/awesome-indie-book-roundup-32214/


----------



## RMHuffman

Novel sequel, chapter one, first draft:

http://antediluvianworld.wordpress.com/2014/03/22/fallen-chapter-1-beta/


----------



## Claudia King

In the wake of all the recent stuff with Anne Rice regarding "author bullying" through anonymous reviews, I thought it might be a good idea to talk a little bit about the kind of conduct that is and isn't acceptable when reviewing another artist's work, and how a little consideration can go a long way:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/angry-reviews-and-ethics-of-criticism.html


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

JRODell said:


> How often do you guys post to your blog anyway? I find my posts are extremely sporadic and I never know what to post beyond book announcements.


Consistency will help build an engaged audience. I've been trying (with reasonable, but not perfect, success) to post every Friday. Topics I cover include any "news" about my writing as well as things that will be helpful to readers and/or writers. I also have other blogs where I post very sporadically (e.g., one about my experiments with a "plug computer") and I figure I have no real audience for those blogs, and posts there are only seen when Google brings somebody in from a search.


----------



## Micah Ackerman

My new blog post is about letting kids be kids micahackerman.com/blog.html

Check it out and comment if you have an opinion.

Thanks
Micah


----------



## Cat Amesbury

Humour is a tricky thing, both in life and in stories. Used well, it can tell us more than nearly anything else about the characters involved. Have you heard _The One About the Elephants_?

Teaser First Lines:

_How do you get an elephant in a car?_

Humour is the biggest security breach to ever allow us inside a person's head.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I reviewed Looking for Chet Baker by Bill Moody, which was set in Amsterdam, where Chet Baker died after falling from a second story hotel room window.


----------



## Andre Jute

On Winsor & Newton's Bijou Paintbox, my Little Postcard Pocketable Pochade Tin, and bicycling in the bitter Irish Spring​


----------



## daringnovelist

On the Sunday Update this week, I posted about a new open-ended writing challenge. It's a variation on some of the writing games I've been talking about all winter. I may make it more formal yet, but for now, it's just fun.

The 26 Story Challenge

Camille


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of Red 1-2-3 by John Katzenbach is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/03/23/red-1-2-3-by-john-katzenbach/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## Patty Jansen

Monday is my dawn photography day, but it was a wee bit miserable out there this morning.









See more:

http://pattyjansen.com/blog/photography-milsons-point-rain/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

On the use of disease in a fantasy setting...

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/03/24/disease-in-fantasy/


----------



## Adam Poe

Part three of my childhood experiences with the unexplained. -> http://www.adampoe.com/haunting-part-three


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today's post if about the Haunting of Dudley Town micahackerman.com/blog.html

Check it out, it's a haunted forest in Connecticut.

Micah


----------



## Cat Amesbury

I'm doing a three part series where I think about performance and presentation in writing. What do you do when you write to say _Here I Am_?

Teaser First Line: I once stood in front of a hundred people at a metal band and open bar fundraiser and started to read poetry.


----------



## jaim101

Hi,
Posted a lot to my blog recently. Had a major sales spike in the UK for a book I launched in February 2013 so I've talking about that since it's been in the top 20 crime books since last week on amazon. I've also been talking about my dog being injured (had chunk of ear bitten off by another dog) and so on.
http://the24hourjazzcafe.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Thankfully there are many more good officers than bad, but there's been a whole lot of troubling news regarding the Columbia PD lately.

"*Call 911 for Columbia PD: conspiracies, threats, coverups, now domestic violence*"

http://exm.nr/1iUsxki


----------



## emilyward

I posted on my fantasy group blog, Guild of Dreams, this weekend: The Master List: 40 Tips for Editing your Novel


----------



## Vaalingrade

http://www.descendantsserial.paradoxomni.net/the-clip-show/

I did a clip show of some of my more well-known articles of the past.


----------



## tknite

Introducing my Official Author Website:

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/24/introducing-my-official-author-website/


----------



## ilamont

I don't usually get into fiction-related topics, but I shared something on my blog that authors or editors may appreciate:

*How to improve dialogue that doesn't seem conversational
*

Using an example from an upcoming book that will be published by my company, it shows how to break up long, one-sided passages. Not only does it make the dialogue more conversational, it can really help develop personality and character.


----------



## Guest

Is It Me . . . Or Does the Apocalypse Sound Really Fun Right About Now?
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/03/is-it-me-or-does-apocalypse-sound.html


----------



## Nathaniel Burns

*Writing for Pleasure and Profit*
_My Journey as a Self-Publishing Author_

This weeks post: _*See you in Valhalla*_

http://nathanielburns.net/blog/


----------



## lisamaliga

My opinion on reality TV and the Long Island Medium plus a brief excerpt about cold readings.
http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2014/03/24/is-the-long-island-medium-the-real-deal-an-excerpt/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Great Walls Make Great Neighbors - Part 1:


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

My latest blog talks about some of the ways my city has influenced my novel, Irradiated, with a special focus on the natural aspects.

Irradiated takes place in a post-apocalyptic version of Brisbane, Australia.

selliotbrandis.com


----------



## Cat Amesbury

I'm doing a three part series where I think about performance and presentation in writing. What do we do when writing to keep our audience right here, right _Now_?

Teaser First Lines: Beer is flowing, the front row is rating their favourite extreme sports, and the band is waiting to get on with their set.

I'm going to read them a poem.


----------



## tknite

Submit your Indie Book to be featured!

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/25/submit-your-indie-book-to-be-featured/


----------



## Hans Cummings

Starting this Friday, I'm doing an interview series with the authors and editors of _Sojourn - An Anthology of Speculative Fiction_ published by Fear the Boot, LLC. I'm one of the authors with a story featured in the anthology, and I figured since I already have a writing blog, I could do this bit of free advertising for them to my half-dozen or so readers.

I'm also working on a blog post talking about the experience I had last week talking to two classes of 7th graders about writing. I was invited by the teacher who read my YA sci-fi novels and put them in her classroom library.


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Ted Scofield, author of EAT WHAT YOU KILL, an excellent financial thriller that came out today, is on my blog:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/03/25/10-questions-with-ted-scofield/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## xinamarieuhl

Who doesn't love crazy cat gifs? Check out a few via my latest blog post, Cats on the Move - Another Edition of Fantastic Gifs!

http://xuwriter.wordpress.com/2014/03/25/cats-on-the-move-another-edition-of-fantastic-gifs/


----------



## Patty Jansen

A post about the setting of my history-inspired fantasy series For Queen And Country (photo-heavy post): http://pattyjansen.com/blog/for-queen-and-country-book-2-setting/


----------



## Ed Robinson

Posted a free sample of my latest release:

http://quityourjobandliveonaboat.wordpress.com/2014/03/25/free-sample-the-untold-story-of-kim/


----------



## Cat Amesbury

Here's conclusion of my three part series where I think about performance and presentation in writing. If I'm going to listen to or read someone, it's going to be because they've figured out how to _Entertain Me_.

Teaser First Line: There's nothing like that moment of silence, every eye on me, when even the beer shuts up for a minute.


----------



## Micah Ackerman

My blog for today talks about the podcast which has some great guests coming up and of course the horror question of the day.

micahackerman.com/blog.html

Check it out, there are also some free exposure opportunities for authors.

Thanks
Micah


----------



## tknite

How long is your to-read list?

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/26/how-long-is-your-to-read-list/


----------



## josephdevon

Writing Tips: Taking a Bird's Eye View of Your Story

http://josephdevon.com/2014/03/writing-tip-birds-eye-view/8269/


----------



## Mark Feggeler

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2014/03/the-meaning-of-youth-hockey.html

The Meaning of Youth Hockey
A brief listing of the things that make Youth Hockey league meaningful for me.


----------



## LanelleH

New blog post, listen to some songs that has inspired my book *Mean Boys*!  http://authorbarbiehall.blogspot.com/2014/03/mean-boys-playlist-songs-that-inspire.html


----------



## lazarusInfinity

Recently posted an interview with author Lisa Forest...

http://www.lazarusinfinity.net/#!Interview-with-author-Lisa-Forest/c1jfj/BB84A7B6-40C1-4873-87EC-BD0CDC6AEBF9


----------



## RinG

Inspired by a few recent discussions on here, I wrote a post about romance and the HEA.

http://rinellegrey.com/romance-and-the-hea-a-promise-to-the-reader/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Great Walls Make Great Neighbors - Part 2:


----------



## Guest

This was written by my fabulous permanent guest blogger. It's a good blog post, but he chose "Night of the Living Dead" for the photo. "Night of the Living Dead" still scares me today. So I don't agree with his choice.

3 Reasons Why Old Horror Movies Lost Their Scare 
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/03/3-reasons-why-old-horror-movies-lost.html


----------



## Ed Robinson

Epic historical fiction:

http://quityourjobandliveonaboat.wordpress.com/2014/03/27/epic-novels-about-places-ive-been/


----------



## tknite

My First Published Book Has Been out for 2 Months -- Here's the Report!

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/27/my-first-published-book-has-been-out-for-2-months-heres-the-report/


----------



## Cat Amesbury

Today I'm thinking about the all the work that happens before we get to the stress points in stories- and how much of that is invisible to the outside observers. What do you do to prepare yourself _In the Time Before_?

Teaser First Line: We start just before sunrise.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I recently posted about whether or not I should make my episodes available in print through Creatspace

http://kristinemckinley.wordpress.com/2014/03/24/should-i-publish-on-createspace/


----------



## 69959

I shared ideas on finding character names: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/03/27/unique-ways-to-find-character-names/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of The Cairo Affair by Olen Steinhauer is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/03/27/the-cairo-affair-by-olen-steinhauer/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## mphicks

I did a March Madness! post rounding up some of my experiences over my first month of publication. Of particular note is my IndieView interview, that was posted today.


----------



## Jennifer R P

I posted to my main blog about con schedules. And I'm also doing a resource Q&A blog on horses and equines for writers (and RPGers) - neighwhentheyrun.blogspot.com - so posted there today too.


----------



## JB Rowley

My recent post 'It's a Mystery' (http://jbthewriter.wordpress.com/) is a reflection about falling in love with a voice.


----------



## Christine Elaine Black

PARIS anyone? Adventure, romance, intrigue... Rafflecopter for $10 GC ~ Blog guest.

http://christineelaineblack.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Twizzlers

So a *ahem* "friend" of mine started a blog.

http://jessicaryanbooks.blogspot.com/2014/03/hello-everyone-im-jessica-ryan.html


----------



## Vaalingrade

With awful reboots at every turn from Man of Steel to a gritty reboot of freaking Santa Claus, I decided to step up and attempt to use the power of reboots for good instead of evil and suggest 5 Spec-Fic Properties That Deserve a Reboot:

http://www.descendantsserial.paradoxomni.net/5-spec-fic-properties-that-deserve-a-reboot/


----------



## Mel Comley

I've blogged about my latest release here: M A Comley, Author: New kid on the block! http://melcomley.blogspot.com/2014/0....html?spref=tw

And about The Twelve's success in achieving our NY Times and USA Today status. It's been a thrilling month. 

M A Comley, Author: Press release! Deadly Dozen by The Twelve hit the ... http://melcomley.blogspot.com/2014/0....html?spref=tw


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today's question is about aliens and UFOs do we have to worry about an alien invasion?

http://www.micahackerman.com/blog.html

Check it out!

Micah


----------



## msfowle

Blog Birthday and New Book Covers >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-11C


----------



## Cat Amesbury

I think about fear a lot when I am writing. I often wonder where that fear can intersect with or transform to joy. When you are writing, do you try to create _A Joyous Day_?

Teaser First Line: We are not born afraid.


----------



## PaulOBrien

From Ireland to LA: From Novel to TV.

I blog today about going to Hollywood! http://www.paulobrien.info/blog/


----------



## FAUSGA

I recently blogged about "The Best Author Web Hosting Service" - http://www.fausga.com/the-best-author-web-hosting/


----------



## erikhanberg

I wrote about six habits for writing (and finishing) a novel. I thought it might be helpful to inspire people who have been meaning to get around to it! (Not that that describes anyone here of course). 

http://erikhanberg.com/six-habits-for-writing-and-finishing-a-novel/


----------



## tknite

Echoes -- the entire fire chapter!

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/28/echoes-the-entire-first-chapter/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week, I've posted "Food Fraud is More Common Than You Think" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on our writing blog, I posted on Sunday, "Interesting Info on the State of Publishing" at http://writetype.blogspot.com, or on my website at www.debrapurdykong.com

Cheers!
Debra


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Following a discussion about blurbs on GoodReads, I streamlined my comments in a blog article on writing blurbs/pitches.


----------



## R. Doug

A sample or two from Fun Photo Friday - The Great Wall:


----------



## Guest

The Best Zombie Video Games of the 2010s 
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/03/the-best-zombie-video-games-of-2010s.html


----------



## tknite

Awesome Indie Book Roundup (3/29/14)

http://knitewrites.com/2014/03/29/awesome-indie-book-roundup-32914/


----------



## Micah Ackerman

http://www.micahackerman.com/2/post/2014/03/does-this-creature-still-exist.html Today I posted on the mysterious Thylacine and if this creature still exists or not.

Check it out!

Micah


----------



## Cat Amesbury

There is thought that goes into writing and the words we choose. But how important is the Wizard behind the curtain? Do you ever ask yourself or your readers _Can you hear me?_

Teaser First Lines: The Wizard behind the curtain is not always an evil.

Indubitably, the obfuscation of one's central identity can be traced to a wanton disregard for the effulgent articulation of the psyche, the abrogation of the id.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted *One Vital Step to Profit From Your Writing* ...which is more motivational than informational.


----------



## 69959

I shared some tips for Camp Nanowrimo and told about the book I'm going to write. I'm going to aim for a 70k novel in April!

http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/03/29/camp-nanowrimo-writing-a-novel-in-april/


----------



## R. Doug

The Latest Stupidity from CNN on MAS370:


----------



## LGOULD

I posted a few thoughts about Lena Dunham's HBO series "Girls," and how writers relate to it, on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have returned from my illness induced blogging hiatus with some photos of the city of Oldenburg:


----------



## Writerly Writer

Adam Poe said:


> What? A video? Pft ... that's like ... so not a blog!


It's the only blog I am willing to do after a full days writing : p


----------



## Claudine Gueh

Hey Cora, nice picture of Oldenburg!

This week, I'm doing a cover & book trailer reveal for my first middle-grade ebook. (To be released in less than two weeks). I have ARCs if anyone is interested. 
http://www.carryusoffbooks.com/1/post/2014/03/cover-reveal-arcs-book-trailer.html


----------



## 69959

I'm not only doing Camp Nano, but I decided to join the A to Z blogging challenge too. http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/03/30/a-to-z-challenge-atozchallenge/


----------



## Cat Amesbury

I like to think about what we consider strength and what we consider weakness when we are writing. Can there be value in something that is always _Blowing in the Wind_?

Teaser First Line: I like to catch the seeds of the fireweed as they drift past my face.


----------



## Gabriela Popa

Old fashioned interview with Nabokov. I love this guy so much. I love, intensely, a bunch of dead people (=writers), which freaks me out. And keeps me alive.

http://therighttopublish.blogspot.com/2014/03/if-you-have-patience-to-listen-to.html

Gabriela


----------



## jdrew

Hi all,
Not a normal blog as I've mentioned. Just posted some thoughts about going to the Cleveland International Film Festival and the short film programs there.
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/tapas/


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

*What would you do? Everyone doesn't have family willing or able to help. In that case, should society do more to help single parents?*

http://exm.nr/P4sZSb


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

I have. A part of the change process associated with the change of a recently released book's title. Formerly *BABY DADDY*, book #1 in the *SCANDALS *Romantic Suspense New Adult series has been changed to *DUE DATES*








Here's the blog itself... http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/03/30/whats-in-a-name-everything-it-seems/


----------



## hell4heather

SURE! http://hell4heather.com/2013/10/01/2125/
Things I Put Under My Bum & Other Likely Stories


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Glad you liked the photos, Claudine.

Today is the last of the month and therefore time for my Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up. 23 books, many of them by KBers, so check it out.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I thought I'd find the face of my latest villain while serving in the Grand Jury -- between lawyers and criminals it seemed like a pool ripe with candidates! But no... It was an interesting experience though, and I blogged some of it here (maybe one then they'll end up in another mini-memoirs):

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2014/03/eleven-days-of-service.html


----------



## Micah Ackerman

In my blog today I explain about the only evidence needed to prove that Bigfoot does exist.

micahackerman.com/blog.html

Check it out!

Micah


----------



## KevinH

I recently posted on _Building Your Self-Publishing Empire_: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/


----------



## Cat Amesbury

When we write drastic character changes, what goes into the character beforehand? How do we think about _What We Carry, What We Leave Behind_?

Teaser First Line: When I moved from the city, I left my umbrella with the night manager.


----------



## Leslye Penelope

My recent Netflix binge watching of House of Cards and Breaking Bad inspired this post: Anti-heroes and the Slaughter of the Innocents. I'm looking forward to writing a good anti-hero!


----------



## TechnoHippy

I have a treat for science fiction fans in today's guest author interview, one of Britain's top sci-fi authors Neal Asher joins us to chat about his work, find out more here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/guest-author-interview-neal-asher.html


----------



## ken_naga

Today I reveal the new cover for _Something Under the Sea is Drooling_

http://kennaga.blogspot.com/2014/03/something-under-sea-is-drooling-cover.html


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

*Grieving hip-hop star shot multiple times; nephew charged with attempted murder*

Benzino, star of "Love and Hip Hop Atlanta", former owner of Source Magazine, believes dead mom saved his life.

http://exm.nr/1i8izZS


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Plantains are awesome and versatile, you can fry them, stew them, boil them. They are very forgiving and very tasty. I've blogged about them and have some fantastic recipes!

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2014/03/yes-weve-got-no-bananas-today.html


----------



## Guest

Five Relatively Obscure Monsters From Folklore 
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/03/five-relatively-obscure-monsters-from.html


----------



## DaveHughes

After a bit of "Hiatustime", I've decided to jump back into the meat grinder of blogging head-first. Literally, since I'm going to attempt the A-to-Z Challenge and Camp NaNoWriMo. (I'm considering taking up blindfolded origami while I'm at it; y'know, to fill in those quiet moments during April.)

The start of my stupidity


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I blogged about the charity anthology _Something to Take on the Trip_, edited by KB's own Stella Wilkinson, in which I have a story.


----------



## R. Doug

Just how bad is this investigation?

The Latest on Malaysian Government Incompetence


----------



## Shaun Dowdall

I get addicted to my blogging  Enjoying writing reviews on technology at the moment.


----------



## Cat Amesbury

In which I reveal a shocking secret. You only get to _Fool Me Once_.

Teaser First Line: I am going to make you nervous.


----------



## tknite

A to Z Challenge -- A

Artistic License: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/01/artistic-license-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Also for the A to Z challenge Atomic April http://www.micahackerman.com/blog.html

Hope you like it.

Micah


----------



## MrBourbons

My latest post is about the Something to Read charity series, and that I've been lucky enough to be included in all three volumes.

http://www.bourbonicafro.co.uk/blog/2014/04/01/charity-trilogy-comes-to-a-close/


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I posted a cover reveal and talked about an upcoming release

http://kristinemckinley.wordpress.com/2014/03/31/amelia-bennett-chronicles-episode-four-update/


----------



## Tony Rabig

Just a few minutes ago. A crass commercial announcement of the paperback edition of my collection _The Other Iron River, and Other Stories_.

Post at http://tonyrabig.blogspot.com


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shot from Ming Dynasty Tombs:


----------



## Twizzlers

My *ahem* friend is still posting to her blog: 
http://jessicaryanbooks.blogspot.com/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I did another post about the _Something to Take on the Trip_ charity anthology. This time, I rounded up posts by other contributors.


----------



## Patty Jansen

This morning's photo post: A misty morning by the river ( http://pattyjansen.com/blog/photography-misty-morning-river/)


----------



## Grace Elliot

This week on 'Fall in Love with History' :

How did a sheepdog influence Florence Nightingale's career?
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/florence-nightingale-and-dog-called-cap.html

Enjoy!


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

It's time for another progress report, today. I wrote a blog about the progress of my debut novel,* Irradiated*, and the follow-up, *Degenerated*.

http://selliotbrandis.com/


----------



## Cat Amesbury

The equinox has always had a very different meaning depending on where I have lived. I think about how this relates to writing and what it means to have _For This Moment, Balance_.

Teaser First Line: The year is a lever, precariously balanced above the equinoxes.


----------



## Micah Ackerman

For the A to Z challenge my letter 'B' blog post is called Bait, The Boogeyman and the Boston Red Sox.

micahackerman.com/blog.html

Micah


----------



## jdrew

Kristine McKinley said:


> I posted a cover reveal and talked about an upcoming release
> 
> http://kristinemckinley.wordpress.com/2014/03/31/amelia-bennett-chronicles-episode-four-update/


Kristine, Curious about the "cover reveal." How was it received?


----------



## tknite

A to Z Challenge -- B

Boom Trigger: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/02/boom-trigger-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Finally put together a press release that looks professional!

http://fegbooks.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-psi-squad-press-release.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Like a Bull in a Jade Shop (a government-owned jade factory and store in Beijing):


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Blogging about writing and especially writing The Villain: it eludes me, it toys with me, it lies.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-big-bad-is-toying-with-me.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

My latest blog entry is called "The Ongoing Prancery of Pradeep," and it's all about ruined cities, weird characters, emotional obliteration and hideousness 

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-ongoing-prancery-of-pradeep.html


----------



## Frank Zubek

I recently posted news that the third charity anthology book has been published
www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/


----------



## Micah Ackerman

My 'C" post is up and it's called the Chupacabra and Cruptozoology

micahackerman.com/blog.html

Thanks!

Micah


----------



## Cat Amesbury

The most dangerous parts of writing and life aren't always the most obvious. How do you handle it when your characters are _On the Rocks_?

Teaser First Line: The first step isn't the hardest.


----------



## Wo3lf

How to write a novel in three days: http://woelfdietrich.com/2014/04/04/how-to-write-a-novel-in-three-days/


----------



## R. Doug

More Needless Deaths in Another "Gun-Free" Zone


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I ruminate upon the curious fact that the German trailers for the Captain America movie seem to turn it into the Black Widow movie, co-starring Cpatain America.


----------



## TechnoHippy

Romance author Sheila Busteed joins me for today's guest author interview, discover more about her and her writing here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/guest-author-interview-sheila-busteed.html


----------



## Adam Poe

I am attempting Camp NaNoWriMo this year. I have just posted the first two chapters of the super rough draft. 

http://www.adampoe.com/scorched1


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

The cold meds may be FINALLY wearing off.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/04/04/peter-otoole-broke-my-television-set/


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I posted a letter to Amazon asking for more free money for books

http://kristinemckinley.wordpress.com/2014/04/03/dear-amazon/


----------



## Cat Amesbury

Barriers are interesting things, both in the real world and in writing. I find it interesting to look at _What Stands Between_.

Teaser First Line: There is nothing like walking down a de-commissioned highway.


----------



## mphicks

I only did a couple quick "Press This" posts on Wordpress. Last one was this morning in an effort to draw attention to the just-posted interview I did with Indie Author Land. I haven't had much time to generate original content, so the last few efforts have been reblogs and link shares. But, you can go explore at http://michaelpatrickhicks.com.


----------



## Joseph Rhea

"This is why new authors sometimes give books away"

JosephRhea.blogspot.com


----------



## Micah Ackerman

For the challenge today I posted my 'D' blog on "The Day After" and "Dawn of the Dead" http://www.micahackerman.com/blog.html

Micah


----------



## tknite

A to Z Challenge -- D

Dark Design: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/04/dark-design-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Ronny K

Challenge not accepted!

KDP Select: Yea or Nay?


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

This blog announced my CRIES IN THE NIGHT being named one of three finalists in the Colorado Humanities 2014 Book Awards!















http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/04/05/colorado-book-award-news-cries-in-the-night-announced-as-a-thrillersuspense-finalist/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

This week, on my fraud blog I've posted "Is That Herbal Supplement You're Taking the Real Deal?" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on our writing blog I posted on Sunday, "Have You Got the Whole Marketing Thing Figured Out Yet?" at http://writetype.blogspot.com

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

*"Scandal" recap: Mellie said knock you out!*

http://exm.nr/1fT6VQQ


----------



## Susanne O

Sizzling hot chicks...

http://susannefromsweden.wordpress.com/2014/04/05/sizzling-hot-chick-lit-a-page-like-no-other/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample panorama from Fun Photo Friday - Olympic Green Beijing:


----------



## tknite

A to Z Challenge -- E

Ever Rest: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/05/ever-rest-a-to-z-challenge/

Awesome Indie Book Roundup (4/5/14)

http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/05/awesome-indie-book-roundup-4514/


----------



## Micah Ackerman

My A to Z Challenge post for the letter 'E' is Episode 2

MicahAckerman.com/blog.html

Check it out!

Micah


----------



## Cat Amesbury

How do we deal with the characters who dazzle every time they show up on the page? Is it possible to write _A World with a Thousand Suns_?

Teaser First Line: I used to dream of a world without a sky.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

*Teen shoots father dead, takes off on joyride with friends and weapons*

http://exm.nr/1fMRgpG


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

In my latest blog post I reveal the title of the sequel to _Lesson One: Revolution!_ and "promise" a *First Draft by Summer*.


----------



## cwashburn

I posted about my surprise (shock) at hearing a radio program discussing the possible reality of the theme behind one of my dystopian novels.  Too soon, too soon!  I had placed it 15 years in the future.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'm still blathering about Black Widow and her role in the Marvel movies.


----------



## jmoralee

*I've just started a new blog that will contain a horror story written in response to reader votes.*

The Zombie Apocalypse is inevitable. For Ben Smith it is already happening. His journal is at www.journaloftheliving.wordpress.com.

Each week you can vote in a poll to decide what Ben does next in his battle for survival - so if you want to help Ben live a little longer please vote before the next undeadline.

This horror story will evolve in direct response to the majority vote of each poll - just like in a 'choose your own adventure' story, which means I will write the next part after the results.

I'm hoping to update the story with at least a thousand words between polls, creating an unpredictable horror story.

Other horror writers are welcome to add links and information to their own horror websites under the page 'OTHER BLOGS' so readers can find you if this site becomes popular.

Thanks for reading this!


----------



## Cat Amesbury

There are all sorts of ways we anticipate upcoming action and events in stories. Can you tell when a storm is coming from _The Taste of Rain_?

Teaser First Line: It is the way the air tastes that alerts me.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have a lengthy post up about the cancellation of _Wetten Dass?_, the variety show that once was Germany's highest rated TV program, why it happened and what it means. With bonus information about the history of German TV.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I write about Caesar as an inspiration for Fantasy Characters...

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/04/07/classic-characters-caesar-as-an-inspiration-for-fantasy-works/


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I wrote another 'Stopped Reading' review, this time about The Killing League by Dani Amore.


----------



## KevinH

My latest post is _A Thinning of the Herd in Indie Publishing?_ - http://ow.ly/vvlIt


----------



## Carol Davis

For the Trekkers out there -- I started reminiscing about my stint as a Writers Guild intern at _Star Trek: The Next Generation_:

http://caroldavisauthor.com/2014/04/06/six-weeks-behind-the-wall-me-and-sttng-part-1/


----------



## James Everington

_Fictional Emotions; Emotional Fictions_ - in which I discuss the seven different types of emotional response you might want to have your fiction achieve (plus a special eighth category, just for us authors...)

Fictional Emotions; Emotional Fictions


----------



## TechnoHippy

Lisa Osina, author of 'A Wolf Song' joins me in today's guest author interview, find out more about her and her book here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/guest-author-interview-lisa-osina.html


----------



## Micah Ackerman

For the challenge letter today ... 'F' is for Flesh Eating Bacteria and The Super Flu

MicahAckerman.com/blog.html

Thanks

Micah


----------



## tknite

A to Z Challenge -- F

Fractals: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/07/fractals-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Lisa Grace

Latest article I wrote as a guest at Eye on the Paranormal:

The Noah Movie and the Supernatural
http://eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-noah-movie-and-supernatural.html


----------



## Cat Amesbury

This last entry digs a bit more personally than normal. I'm trying to figure out whether there is a failure state for dreams. In light of my first book being published, I think a little bit _On Dreams, and their Fulfillment_.

Teaser First Line: When I was five I wanted to be a platypus.


----------



## Philip Harris

An entry on an innovative play currently being performed in Vancouver - Helen Lawrence

http://www.solitarymindset.com/2014/04/06/helen-lawrence/


----------



## lisamaliga

I review a wonderful brownie mix -- and include a photo!

http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2014/04/07/ghirardelli-chocolate-supreme-brownie-mix-review/


----------



## xinamarieuhl

Posted about my writing process for the writing process blog hop.

http://xuwriter.wordpress.com/2014/04/07/my-writing-process-blog-hop/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'm showing off the stunning redesigned covers for two of my fantasy stories.


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

I just posted a blog about an anthology I'm in called Gold Coast Anthology: Undertow.

http://selliotbrandis.com/

Undertow is a collection of stories inspired by photos of the Gold Coast, Australia -- the city where I was raised. It's supported by Arts Queensland and the Gold Coast City Council, and is being released as part of the Natural Heritage Trust Festival.

It's a very interesting project. I wasn't sure if they'd accept my story, as it's complex, often critical, and open to interpretation. To their credit, the organising party (Prana Writers) were keen to show all sides of the Gold Coast, the good and the bad.

The anthology will be launched May 10.


----------



## Elodie

Today, I revealed the cover of my YA contemporary romance on my blog (yay!), and to celebrate I'm running a giveaway (gift cards, signed ARC, e-ARC and donation to the project of your choice on Donorschoose.org)

http://elodienowodazkij.com/2014/04/08/so-happy-to-share-the-cover-of-one-two-three-with-all-of-you-with-giveaway/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Temple of Heaven -- Part 1:


----------



## tknite

A to Z Challenge -- G

Graham Crackers: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/08/graham-crackers-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today for the challenge my "G" post is Ghosts why do we love them?

micahackerman.com/blog.html

Thanks
Micah


----------



## Catana

Posted a sort-of-rant about a Book Riot article I stumbled over this morning. http://writingcycle.wordpress.com/2014/04/08/are-there-books-that-make-you-feel-dumb/


----------



## Cat Amesbury

I've been thinking about all the behind-the-scenes machinery that goes into creating the appearance of power. Do you ever peel back the curtain when something is _Treading Water_?

Teaser First Line: We were always threatened by geese when we went to the farm.


----------



## Ed Robinson

Planning another leap of faith, and a quick overview of our travel plans.

http://quityourjobandliveonaboat.wordpress.com/2014/04/08/planning-another-leap/


----------



## Piper N

I joined up as part of the Messy, Beautiful promotion with Momastery and this is my essay on being Messy, Beautiful.
http://prnewton.com/blog/2014/4/7/my-messy-beautiful


----------



## 69959

I've been posting about my Transformed world in the A-Z Challenge. I have the full list here: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/03/30/a-to-z-challenge-atozchallenge/


----------



## JumpingShip

Here's a post I did about a week ago about a few books I'd read and enjoyed: http://www.mpmcdonald.com/2014/03/some-good-reads.html

And the latest one:http://www.mpmcdonald.com/2014/04/mark-taylor-omnibus-for-just-99-cents.html


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

*Move over NCAA; Steve Harvey just made the Hall of Fame*

http://exm.nr/1hYs6Fy


----------



## Ethan Jones

My guest today on my blog is world-renowned author Sara Paretsky, creator of the famous female private eye, V I Warshawski. The latest thriller in that series is Critical Mass:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/04/09/10-questions-with-sara-paretsky/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## msfowle

Now FREE on Scribd -> http://wp.me/p2k90c-11P


----------



## Cat Amesbury

There is something very powerful about empty houses. When writing, how can we translate that? How can we channel the power of _An Empty House_?

Teaser First Line: You can see them everywhere, in certain towns and cities.


----------



## tknite

Book Review -- "A Better World" by Marcus Sakey

http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/09/review-a-better-world-by-marcus-sakey/

A to Z Challenge -- H

High Caliber: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/09/high-caliber-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Claudia King

Today I bloggled about my new release, along with some notes on my upcoming blend of Harry Potter meets 50 Shades of Grey. Or something.

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/broken-moon-part-6-published-and-next.html


----------



## kyokominamino

I'm sure no one cares, but I revealed the cover of my paranormal romance short story collection, The Deadly Seven, today.

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/the-deadly-seven-cover-reveal-and-plot-synopsis/


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I posted an update on how everything is going, my sales data and I created a new website

http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/04/09/updates/


----------



## TRGoodman

Today I posted my entry in the writing process blog hop.

http://www.trgoodman.net/2014/04/blog-chain-mini-interviews/


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from Temple of Heaven - Part 2:


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from Temple of Heaven - Part 2:


----------



## chrisstevenson

Guerrilla Warfare for Writers (Special Weapons and tactics)

The Hottest Promo/Marketing Tips I Know (Part 1)

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Larry W.

Please check out my blog post about using real world locations in fiction (in this case, Monk's Cafe, a really cool bar/restaurant in Philly, which appears in my legal thriller). Hope you find it interesting.

http://larryawinters.com/2014/04/08/monks-cafe-a-real-location-in-a-fictional-philadelphia/


----------



## tknite

A to Z Challenge -- I

Iced Dahlia: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/10/iced-dahlia-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Micah Ackerman

For "I" I did Insanity and Infection two great tastes that taste better together

MicahAckerman.com/blog.html

Check it out!

Micah


----------



## cwashburn

From time to time I post something I wrote from a prompt given at my Writers' Group.  Last week the prompt was "Let it go."


----------



## Silly Writer

kyokominamino said:


> I'm sure no one cares, but I revealed the cover of my paranormal romance short story collection, The Deadly Seven, today.
> 
> http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/the-deadly-seven-cover-reveal-and-plot-synopsis/


Totally amazing cover. Cagnes is the bomb! Good luck with it!


----------



## Cat Amesbury

There are so many things around us that can make our lives and our writing richer. I love taking a look at the worlds _ Beneath My Feet_.

Teaser First Line: I am a terrible person to take for a hike.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

In my latest blog entry, I share the blurb for the fourth and final volume of my YA series that started with Mary of the Aether.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/04/mary-of-cosmos.html

This series:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I have a short post where I post a scan of some bits of WiP scribbled on the back of a receipt, because I left my notebook at home.


----------



## Lummox JR

I posted an excerpt from my upcoming book: the chapter in which the villain is introduced.


----------



## TechnoHippy

Romance writer S.C. Ellington, the author of 'Unsettled' joins me for today's guest author interview, discover more about her and her writing here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/guest-author-interview-sc-ellington.html


----------



## Decon

http://declanconner.com/what-is-self-publishing-today/ *WHAT IS SELF-PUBLISHING TODAY?*

http://declanconner.com/self-publishing-free-ebooks/ *SELF-PUBLISHING AND FREE EBOOKS*

http://declanconner.com/pricng-self-published-ebooks/ *PRICING SELF-PUBLISHED EBOOKS*


----------



## Sharon Austin

I posted a list of "Writers' Conferences & Festivals In 2014".

http://sharonaustin.blogspot.com/


----------



## tknite

A to Z Challenge -- Jack Runner: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/11/jack-runner-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

*Whew! Have you recovered from 'Scandal' last night? Here's my recap. Let's talk.  *

http://exm.nr/1kQz7HD


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I wrote an article on how to get your book permafree on Amazon.


----------



## Cat Amesbury

Both nature and writing come through transition and building on what has passed before. Today I am looking at the effects of _Passage and Renewal_.

Teaser First Line: As the snow melts, the cannibals become visible.


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Janet Brons, author of A QUIET KILL, is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/04/11/10-questions-with-janet-brons/

Have a great weekend,

Ethan


----------



## Kali.Amanda

A piece of music at the end credits of Mad Men started a pop culture lesson at the house where Mom got introduced to something she missed in the 80s -- so there's comedy and horror and a little bit about Tesla...

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2014/04/i-aint-got-nobody.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

This week on my fraud blog blog, I posted "Why Technology Still Feels Like the Wild West" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on my website, I've posted, "Writers Find Their Future on Shaky Ground" at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal.html

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from Fun Photo Friday - Temple of Heaven:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I captured a really spooky view of a misty morning and posted the photo on my blog.


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

Very good interview with author Susan May

wp.me/p23sGM-rJ


----------



## tknite

A to Z Challenge: K is for Kill Concept -- http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/12/kill-concept-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today for the A to Z challenge My blog post for the letter "K" is "Killing the World"

micahackerman.com/blog.html

Thanks
Micah


----------



## Cat Amesbury

Sometimes, in both life and writing, the force of momentum can leave us without the ability to turn or stop easily. What do we need to think about when we are working _On the Rails_?

Teaser First Line: There were two of them that summer.


----------



## Ronny K

I've compiled everything I've learned about Keywords and Categories into one blog post:

A Complete Guide to Keywords & Categories

Enjoy!


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

Hopefully I'm not posting too soon, but this interview with the author of The War Veteran and the person who got the ball rolling for From the Indie Side is really worth your time. . Susan May has a lot of very good things to say about our business.

Head on over to FeetForBrains.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Blogging about food trends for 2014: Peru made the list!

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2014/04/peru-trending.html


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

There are a lot of people offering services to indie authors, but you have to wonder about their credentials. So I posted...

*Does This Guy Know What He's Talking About?*


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have another collection of mixed links of interest today.


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog post - some tips and tidbits on self-promotion.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/04/13/promote-promote-promote-part-1/


----------



## Carol Davis

Looking back at one of my writing mentors, and his exceptional kindness toward newbs.

http://caroldavisauthor.com/2014/04/13/the-long-reach-of-kindness/


----------



## Steve Vernon

And a follow-up to my last blog on promotion.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/04/13/promotion-promotion-promotion-part-2-weighing-air/


----------



## Cat Amesbury

Today, I am pleased to present _The Big Reveal_!

Teaser First Line: I know you've all been tremendously curious as to what I look like.


----------



## Rob Lopez

A Hobbit Too Far: Elves, token feminists and more bloody elves. And that excruciating James Nesbitt.

http://roblopezblog.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/a-hobbit-too-far.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I announce _The Great Fraud_, the latest adventure of the Silencer.


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

Project and running updates. Things are back on track.

http://feetforbrains.com/2014/04/13/update/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

A Winter Soldier Review. Watch it first.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/04/14/why-i-think-captain-america-winter-soldier-is-the-best-marvel-superhero-movie-thus-far-spoilers/


----------



## KevinH

Just posted a cover reveal for the third book in my _Warden_ series: http://ow.ly/vL3P1


----------



## TechnoHippy

Jonathan Geffner, author of the intriguing 'Dummy Noir' mystery 'While the Village Sleeps' joins me for today's guest author interview, find out more here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/guest-author-interview-jonathan-geffner.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

Here is Part 3 of my ongoing blog on promotional tips and tidbits - with a lot more nitty-gritty info.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/04/14/promotion-promotion-promotion-part-3-rock-it-gently/


----------



## rashad.freeman001

I just wanted to say I suck at posting to my blog and I hate myself for it.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

*When the physician can't heal herself; mentor to girls commits suicide at 22*
*Kayrn Washington, CEO and founder of For Brown Girls, RIP*

http://exm.nr/1n3xUAV


----------



## Cat Amesbury

Ants have a number of important messages for writing. I like to think about them when I am _Marching Forward_.

Teaser First Line: I used to dream about being an ant.


----------



## tknite

A to Z Challenge -- Let Me Go: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/14/let-me-go-a-to-z-challenge/

Book Review: Ruins by Dan Wells: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/14/review-ruins-by-dan-wells/


----------



## meritaking

Today, I blogged about how annoying it is that actors get all the glory when it's us writers that do all the work. http://meritaking.com/2014/04/14/actors-owe-us-everything-but-seldom-acknowledge-it/


----------



## Leslye Penelope




----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Work Progress Report is up today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/04/14/weekly-work-progress-report/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan Jones


----------



## Kali.Amanda

And I blogged again... This time it is about knowing your place, accepting fate and then making it your bitch. Wait, no, that ain't it. It's about tears and bitterness and inspiration and vodka cocktails with a squeeze of lemon. Or something slightly psychotic about a story that keeps changing...

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2014/04/tilting-at-windmills.html


----------



## Frank Zubek

with the charity trilogy out there I moved forward to letting my followers know whats new and what I'm currently working on www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/


----------



## sarahdalton

Five ways my next YA series is different to most other YA series:

http://www.sarahdaltonbooks.com/#!Five-ways-Mary-Hades-is-different-to-your-average-YA-series/c1pbu/76A23BA4-FD39-41A3-B217-DECB02D330A1


----------



## msfowle

New Fantasy Artworks -> http://wp.me/p2k90c-11X


----------



## tknite

A to Z Challenge -- Masks and Crosses: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/15/masks-and-crosses-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Part 4 of my continuing series on book promotion techniques.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/04/15/promote-promote-promote-part-4-welcome-to-the-twilight-zone/


----------



## Cat Amesbury

I often think of the passage of seasons here as an elaborate dance between changing partners.

The farther north you live, the more the seasons become _A Long Dance in Darkness_.

Teaser First Line: I hear a rhythm as the seasons pass.


----------



## Micah Ackerman

For the A to Z challenge I posted on how Movie Music Makes the Mood

http://www.micahackerman.com/blog.html

Hope you like it!

Micah


----------



## tknite

Echoes is now available (almost) EVERYWHERE! : http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/15/echoes-is-now-available-almost-everywhere-find-it-on-your-choice-of-vendor/


----------



## meh

On my blog I do reviews, thoughts about books or life in general, as well as news about my own writing.

Today's post: Review of Stephen King's The Shining.

http://wp.me/p2mfEO-1Rh

I've also considered starting back up with indie author interviews. Please feel free to contact me if interested.


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Richard M. Mabry, M.D., author of a great thriller CRITICAL CONDITION, which came out today, is on my blog:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/04/15/10-questions-with-richard-l-mabry-m-d/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shot from Oriental Pearl Tower - Part 1:


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

I wrote a new blog... about waiting.

http://selliotbrandis.com/2014/04/16/the-waiting-game/

Plus, some photos from my city.










Also, I finally bit the bullet and started a Facebook page. Please help me get this thing started. It's scary stuff (well, at least for me) www.facebook.com/selliotbrandis


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Since Doug and Elliot entertain us with beautiful photos, I decided to add some springtime views as well.


----------



## TechnoHippy

Today sees the start of a new feature on my blog, each week I shall feature a new blog for you to take a look at. The first blog to be featured is from Jim Webster:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/wednesday-blog-jim-webster.html


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today I picked some hidden gems the appear on "N"etflix in the horror and sci-fi section

http://www.micahackerman.com/blog.html

Thanks
Micah


----------



## Cat Amesbury

Today, I finally gave into some of natural writing inclinations. So if seeing someone trying to write down spoken-word is your thing, this is the blog post for you! But heck, we all need _A Splash of Colour_ once in awhile!

Teaser First Line: In the in-between, head-down, pass-by world everything looks a little grey.


----------



## Ethan Jones

My announcement of our BIG SURPRISE is on today. Check it out:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/04/16/thrilling-thirteen-1/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Steve Vernon

On the importance of voting...for me.



http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/04/16/the-importance-of-voting/


----------



## tknite

A to Z Challenge -- Orphan Light: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/17/orphan-light-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today I posted on the mysterious cryptid the Orang Pendek

micahackerman.com/blog.html

Thanks
Micah


----------



## Ethan Jones

Our BIG SURPRISE campaign continues today. Check it out:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/04/17/thrilling-thirteen-2/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

Poverty As A Form of Social Control


> http://sunhimistwalker.com/2014/04/17/poverty-as-a-form-of-social-control/


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

"Hindered by Fear"

Where I think my procrastination comes from, and how I tackle it.

http://ryansullivanauthor.blogspot.com.au/2014/04/hindered-by-fear.html


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Real life 'Scandal'; actor charged with threats to murder wife and kill himself

http://exm.nr/1tfoxj9


----------



## Daniel Dennis

A Bird's Eye View of a Rough Draft
http://bit.ly/1j8SpFV


----------



## timskorn

Doing an experiment and posting chapters of *A Cold Black Wave: Revelations* as I write them. A little scary and I feel naked. Should be fun though.  _http://timhscott.wordpress.com/2014/04/17/a-cold-black-wave-revelations-chapter-1/_


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I updated my non-fictional account on why I wasn't able to write for a while.


----------



## Ian Rose

I wrote about what is probably going to be the next U.S. superfund cleanup site, an aluminum plant in Montana:

http://americanwaterblog.com/2014/04/this-montana-aluminum-plant-could-be-the-next-superfund-site.html


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today for the challenge I posted about one of the rumored most haunted places on earth... The Island of Poveglia

MicahAckerman.com/blog.html

Thanks
Micah


----------



## tknite

A to Z Challenge -- Pecan Mornings: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/18/pecan-mornings-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Vaalingrade

I get to crow over the Superhero genre finally getting a place in the BISAC categories after months of sending emails and bugging booksellers about it.

http://www.descendantsserial.paradoxomni.net/superhero-is-an-official-genre-now/


----------



## Cat Amesbury

Today I'm writing about how important genre cross-pollination is. When I'm writing stories, please _Don't Fence Me In_.

Teaser First Line: When I was fourteen, I had copies of Roger Zelazny's "A Night in the Lonesome October", T.S. Eliot's Collected Poems, "The Lorax", "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy", and the collected works of Jane Austen sitting on my nightstand.


----------



## jdrew

I posted last about a fun experience with my granddaughter. We went together to an author reading venue at a local bookstore where she got a chance to read from her unfinished novel. She's ten. You can find it here: http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/tapas/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Posted about a trip to Trader Joe's and a couple of the things that make me want to stay in Brooklyn (inspirational and aspirational).

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2014/04/an-easter-treat.html


----------



## Lisa Grace

I write an article every other Thursday for _Eye On The Paranormal_. Here is this week's article:
*The Supernatural and the Discovery of Smaller than Boson Particles * 
http://eyeontheparanormal.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-supernatural-and-discovery-of.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week, I've posted "Heartbleed Bug Could Cause Major Headaches" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on my website, I've posted "Lousy Sleeps Aren't All Bad for Writers" at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal.html

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I wrote an article on how to increase your visibility on Amazon...


----------



## Ethan Jones

Our BIG SURPRISE campaign continues today with Day Three. Check it out:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/04/18/thrilling-thirteen-3/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

Why yes. Yes, I have updated my blog recently. A vain attempt to enter a contest results in a short story.

http://feetforbrains.com/2014/04/18/contest-time-the-crimson-campign/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Wanting to write a book is a common desire. My blog post today, *From Blank Page to Royalties in Six Steps*, is for anyone who has yet to start down that road.


----------



## R. Doug

In case anyone is wondering why I'm not responding as normal it's because I'm in the South Pacific. Anyway, here are samples from Oriental Pearl - Part 2 and Fun Photo Friday - favorites from the Oriental Pearl:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I started out writing a "Hey, it's my birthday, so look what I did and got" post, but ended up ranting about how the two big Christian churches in Germany use their political influence to try and ban people from partying on Good Friday.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Latest two blog entries.

#1 - PROMOTION, PROMOTION, PROMOTION - PART 5 - SUMMING UP
http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/04/18/promotion-promotion-promotion-part-5-summing-up/

#2 - Writing & Blogging - the A to Z challenge - How Hard Can it Be?
http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/04/19/writing-blogging-the-a-to-z-challenge-how-hard-can-it-be/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Day 4 of our BIG SURPRISE campaign. Have you seen today's teaser:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/04/19/thrilling-thirteen-4/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I just released the next episode in my series and posted about it

http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/04/19/i-think-i-got-it-all/


----------



## Guest

Yes, I have, and once again, it's totally non-writing related. It's a video I put together to celebrate animal rescue groups and those that fight against animal cruelty.

LOVE ANIMALS? Give Your Favorite Animal Rescue a Shout Out

http://bicameralwriting.wordpress.com/2014/04/12/love-animals-give-your-favorite-animal-rescue-a-shout-out/


----------



## George Hamilton

I posted to my blog recently about: How I am developing blog posts as I write my current novel: http://browsingrhino.com/2014/04/16/developing-blog-posts-as-i-write-a-novel-2/


----------



## tknite

Awesome Indie Book Roundup (4/19/14): http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/19/awesome-indie-book-roundup-41914/

A to Z Challenge -- Quarter of an Hour: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/19/quarter-of-an-hour-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## MGalloway

I finally got around to posting a bunch of audio versions of my works.


----------



## Micah Ackerman

A to Z Challenge -- Questioning Your Own Sanity

micahackerman.com/blog.html

Thanks
Micah


----------



## Ethan Jones

Have you seen the new teaser for today in our BIG SURPRISE campaign. Here it is:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/04/20/thrilling-thirteen-5/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## kyokominamino

I'm huge nerd who loved the Winter Soldier so I decided to chat about the portrayal of altruism in Marvel's Captain America: TWS vs. Man of Steel. Join me, if you feel so inclined.

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/on-altruism/


----------



## Lummox JR

A recent thread on decorating ebooks got me thinking about Celtic knots, which I've never explored until recently even though I always admired the design. I managed to put together something in Inkscape, and wrote up a tutorial on how to duplicate the process.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted about the Hugo nominations which are particularly WTF? this year.


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

Wow, not about the Hugos. Rather, Hugh tweeted about something that I think is much more relevant for those of us here.

The Guardian Legend Self-Published Book of the Month


----------



## tknite

Weekly Recap: Echoes, Echoes Everywhere, and Book Reviews to Spare: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/20/weekly-recap-414-42014-echoes-echoes-everywhere-and-book-reviews-to-spare/


----------



## Rob Lopez

Heinlein, sexism and women in combat roles:

http://roblopezblog.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/charlie-dont-tweet.html


----------



## Cat Amesbury

I'm always fascinated by the aftermath of human settlement. When humans have passed, how do we describe and remember the _Afterimage_?

Teaser First Line: There were houses once.


----------



## lynkay

Fissure Cover Reveal and Giveaway


----------



## Philip Harris

Five Things I Learned Last Week - http://bit.ly/QpswL3


----------



## Ethan Jones

DAY 6 of our campaign. The BIG SURPRISE is near:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/04/21/thrilling-thirteen-6/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## komura 420

I wrote about the stoner 420 celebration in Hyde Park, London, yesterday in the driving rain. Met Pandit Chrome and his crew.

http://evilempirerefugee.wordpress.com/2014/04/21/london-420-2014-damp-dank/


----------



## Christine Tate

I post monthly at the beginning of each month. Working on articles to post in a week. http://christinetate.wordpress.com


----------



## TechnoHippy

Abby Vandiver has provided a guest post about the importance of research as part of the celebration of the release of 'At The End Of The Line':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/guest-post-research-to-be-real-by-abby.html


----------



## Cat Amesbury

Plots and rivers are most interesting when they have unexpected corners. How do you approach the _Whitewater_?

Teaser First Line: The corners are always deceptive.


----------



## Ed Robinson

Celebrating my newest book's success: The Untold Story of Kim is the #1 Bestseller in Pain Management, and also #1 in Physical Impairments.

http://quityourjobandliveonaboat.wordpress.com/2014/04/21/1-bestseller-in-pain-management/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'm linking to some more reactions to this year's highly controversial Hugo nominations.


----------



## Micah Ackerman

My post for "R" in the A to Z challenge is called : Rabies... I think I have a fever

I talk about the details of the rabies virus and how it plays into fiction.

MicahAckerman.com/blog.html

Thanks
Micah


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Work Progress Report is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/04/21/weekly-work-progress-report-2/

Enjoy and share,

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Cat Amesbury

I've been spending a lot of time outside and the layers of soil have a lot of stories to tell. There is a lot of story-telling going on in the _Sedimentation_.

Teaser First Line: We don't see the layers beneath us.


----------



## Tony Rabig

Yep. Just a minute ago with mentions of ebook releases of titles by T. S. Eliot, Russell Kirk, Robert Aickman, Shirley Jackson, and Gerald Kersh.

At: http://tonyrabig.blogspot.com


----------



## KarlaGomez

http://www.gomezkarla.blogspot.com

Yes about my writing process

- blog chain


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted some more about the controversial Hugo nominations and the problems of asking people to vote based purely on a work's artistic merit, when the author of said work is a jerk.


----------



## R. Doug

Hi from Fiji. Monday began Museum Week on my China series beginning with the Shanghai History Museum. Sample shot:


----------



## TechnoHippy

There's a name change to the Wednesday Blog feature, it will now be called Blog Shout Out, which is a bit clearer I'm sure you'll agree! This week we feature Dianne Harmen's blog, you can read all about it in her own words here.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/blog-shout-out-dianne-harman.html

If you have a blog that you would like featured then drop me a line and I'll take a look.


----------



## 13500

Celebrating Shakespeare's 450th birthday today on Bibliophilic Blather.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2014/04/hello-dear-readers.html


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I posted about how Chuck Wendig might be becoming my new Hugh Howey

http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/04/23/chuck-wendig-my-new-hugh-howey/


----------



## Claudia King

A couple of weeks ago I posted about the next novel I was going to write. This week I explained how that novel is now a totally different project entirely, and how asking yourself _"Hey, do I really want to be writing this?"_ is probably, y'know, a smart idea in the pre-production phase. 

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/scratch-that.html


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today on my blog I posted about True Life Horror, including The Slender Man and the Don Decker story

MicahAckerman.com/blog.html

Thanks

Micah


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I posted a video about Earth Day. I launched it a day late because every day should be Earth Day.

 [URL=http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com/2014/04/a-whisper-so-loud]http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com/2014/04/a-whisper-so-loud.html[/url]


----------



## Cat Amesbury

Some people asked me why I self-published. I answered them.  Tune in to see why I decided to go for _Clouds in the Sky, Soil in My Fingers_.

Teaser Line:

I spent a long time being sick and a longer time being aware that I could be sick if I stepped one foot out of line.


----------



## Ethan Jones

Our BIG SURPRISE campaign continued with DAY 8 today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/04/23/thrilling-thirteen-8/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

For my latest blog I list out all of the stuff happening shortly.

 [URL=http://selliotbrandis]http://selliotbrandis.com/2014/04/23/some-notes-amish-sci-fi-holding-your-breath-and-80/[/URL]

Two novels, two anthologies, and two interviews all in the works. May is going to be a big month.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

I write so much that I sometime struggle to find outlets for all of my writing. That's what my latest blog entry is all about.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/04/writing-more-than-i-know-what-to-do-with.html


----------



## mphicks

Just posted news on a contest to win CONVERGENCE and signal boost: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/04/24/convergence-signal-boost-and-contest/

Kboarders are welcome to tweet an entry!


----------



## tknite

A to Z Challenge -- Utility: http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/24/utility-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## ilamont

I cooked this title up earlier in the month. I know it's a hot-button topic for many KBers:

*Is KDP Select worth it?*


----------



## Kenyon

http://www.kenyonledford.com/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Today's DAY 9 of our THRILLING THIRTEEN campaign:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/04/24/thrilling-thirteen-9/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## KarlaGomez

I posted an author interview: Robert Evert.

His book, RIDDLE IN STONE is out now. If you like dark fantasies and fat, bald heroes, then read on!

http://gomezkarla.blogspot.com/2014/04/author-interview-robert-evert.html


----------



## Cat Amesbury

Change is an inevitability, but sometimes we pay less attention to the warning signs than we should. It is strikingly easy to become _Uprooted_.

Teaser First Line: Currents don't shift all at once.


----------



## M T McGuire

A quick hoorah at getting an Indie Book Of The Day award.

http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2014/04/24/oooo-shiny-thing/

Chers

MTM


----------



## TechnoHippy

Craig Furchtenicht, author of Dimebag Bandits joins me for today's Guest Author Interview, discover more about him and his writing here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/guest-author-interview-craig.html


----------



## tknite

Book Spotlight: "Crucible" by Moira Katson -- http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/25/book-spotlight-crucible-by-moira-katson/

A to Z Challenge: Verifiable -- http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/25/verifiable-a-to-z-challenge/


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today I blogged about Vlad the Impaler, Vampires and why they're supposed to be scary.

http://www.micahackerman.com/2/post/2014/04/vlad-the-impaler-vampires-and-why-theyre-supposed-to-be-monsters.html

Thanks
Micah


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

Author interview with Mel Hearse, writer of THE GREATER GOOD in FROM THE INDIE SIDE anthology.

http://feetforbrains.com/2014/04/25/author-interview-mel-hearse/


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

Also today, making it above the fold.

http://feetforbrains.com/2014/04/25/bow-bow-chica-chica/


----------



## Cat Amesbury

It is interesting what survives and what doesn't. Who is the ultimate survivor when forced to live _Out of Water_?

Teaser First Line: After the rain, a thousand tadpoles flounder on the edges of the ponds.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Hi Cat!

I posted a follow up to my Visibility on Amazon articles, concerned with how to find an interesting category for your book.


----------



## Ethan Jones

Two posts today:

The new teaser for our THRILLING THIRTEEN campaign - DAY 10

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/04/25/thrilling-thirteen-10/

and my interview with Anne Fraser, author of STAY DEAD, a thriller that came out on April 22:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/04/25/10-questions-with-anne-frasier/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Since I've been advocating that writers use Markdown for creating their work, I also want to provide guidance on how that works overall. So today's blog post:

*Even More Markdown Fun*


----------



## TonyWrites

Did you know some people think a redundant grammar error lurks within the phrase "advance warning"? Here is my take on it in my latest post to my blog *The Write Life*:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/advance-warning-is-redundant-grammar/


----------



## BookflyDesign

Just updated the Bookfly Blog with some handy cover design tips that should be useful for designers of all skill levels.

"Six Things to Consider RE: Book Cover Design"

http://www.bookflydesign.com/blog/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week I posted "Fraud in the Census Bureau?" Well, it happens pretty much everywhere else, so why not there, I guess. You can read about it and other fraud news at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## TonyWrites

In today's post to "The Write Life" I pose the question: can you use the words "unrequited" and "unreturned" in the same sentence, or is it grammatical overkill?

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/can-you-use-unrequited-and-unretruned-in-the-same-sentence/


----------



## chrisstevenson

I'm about ready to post my Part 2 of the current topic. It'll be on Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:

*The Hottest Promo/Marketing Tips I Know (Part 1)*

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2014-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&updated-max=2015-01-01T00:00:00-08:00&max-results=8


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

I just posted an interview with Michael Bunker, author of Pennsylvania. Really nice guy -- gave some very thoughtful responses. His book is about to explode.

http://selliotbrandis.com/2014/04/27/an-interview-with-michael-bunker/


----------



## LanelleH

New blog post! *Where are the black YA leads?* http://authorbarbiehall.blogspot.com/2014/04/where-are-black-young-adult-leads.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

The day before the last in our THRILLING THIRTEEN campaign:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/04/27/thrilling-thirteen-12/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## TonyWrites

My post today to my blog "The Write Life" discusses whether or not "repercussion" and "consequence" are words you can use in the same sentence without it being grammatical overkill:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/can-you-use-repercussion-and-consequence-in-the-same-sentence/


----------



## Cat Amesbury

Two blog entries today for the price of one.

1. Sometime in our drive for the perfect, we entirely miss the beautiful. I focus on the _The Imperfect Perfection_.

Teaser First Line: The first things I notice when I see a growing flower are the signs of invasion.

2. Life is seldom a tidy force. When looking for vibrant streams, you need to look for _Coarse Woody Debris_.

Teaser First Line: We classify waterways by obstruction.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Because a good story can only be influenced by good minds influencing the writer... I started a conversation to see how letting a seed of an idea germinate and allowing it to feed the muse. If you can allow a little ambiguity, people will surprise you and so will the resilience of personalities dominating words into ideals.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2014/04/broken.html


----------



## KevinH

I posted recently about my earnings from online articles: http://ow.ly/wdLAJ.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Today I write about how a scene change in the Game of Thrones TV show causes major dissonance for me. (warning: nasty subject matter and spoilers)

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/04/28/perspective/


----------



## TechnoHippy

Science Fiction author S. A. Check joins me in today's guest author interview to tell us about his novel 'Welcome to GreenGrass', discover more about him and his writing here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/guest-author-interview-s-check.html


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today I posted about the Xenomorph from the movie "Alien" and my thoughts about the Prometheus series.

http://www.micahackerman.com/2/post/2014/04/xenomorph-x-tra-creepy.html


----------



## lisamaliga

This is for people who like romance, cats, and brownies.

http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2014/04/27/introducingthe-great-brownie-taste-off/


----------



## Cat Amesbury

So today is my day on the bloggy hop! If you've ever wanted the inside view on my writing process, feel free to check out my entry in the _Writing Process Blog Hop_.

Teaser Line: If we wanted entertainment that didn't come from playing "The Ground is Lava and So Are the Walls", we had to read.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I answered four questions about my writing process on my blog, and tagged three authors to do the same; Henry Martin, Roberta Pearce, and Gregor Xane.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Cat Amesbury said:


> So today is my day on the bloggy hop!


Those blog hops sure do get around...


----------



## Ethan Jones

The last teaser for our THRILLING THIRTEEN campaign - DAY 13

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/04/28/thrilling-thirteen-13-the-last-teaser/

Enjoy and share and come back tomorrow for the BIG SURPRISE.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## TonyWrites

Is the phrase "free and clear" grammatically redundant? I posted my answer to my blog "The Write Life" today:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/is-free-and-clear-grammatically-redundant/


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Teacher subs as lap dancer; gives student birthday shocker in front of class

http://exm.nr/QGSB8y


----------



## KevinH

I posted reflections on my first year of self-publishing: http://ow.ly/whnNQ


----------



## lynkay

Teaser Tuesday: Fissure


----------



## elaineorr

Funny you should ask... We were in the middle of moving and I hurt my back rather badly (had a shot -- much better last two weeks) and I started to look on the blog as a chore. I usually like to write for my blog because I can be irreverent and sometimes funny. I finally got over the hump and am back to more regular blogging. The takeaway for me is to force myself to do it, because once I'm underway I love it.

General link
www.elaineorr.blogspot.com

Post on finishing a book...or not.
http://www.elaineorr.blogspot.com/2014/04/moving-forward-or-picking-new-path.html

Index (organized by topic) to all posts
http://www.elaineorr.blogspot.com/p/blog-page.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

Our THRILLING THIRTEEN Box Set is here:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/04/29/meet-13-thirteen-thrilling-thrillers-for-99-cents/

Buy, share, enjoy.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## MrBourbons

KevinH said:


> I posted reflections on my first year of self-publishing: http://ow.ly/whnNQ


Congratulations Kevin - yesterday was my first anniversary too!

http://www.bourbonicafro.co.uk/blog/2014/04/28/the-writing-machine/


----------



## mphicks

Brief blog today about offering up a Smashwords coupon in honor of this weekend's approaching Penguicon, and a LibraryThings giveaway.

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/04/29/penguicon-smashwords-celebration-and-another-convergence-giveaway/


----------



## Philip Harris

Quick post about Michael Bunker's Pennsylvania Book Bomb - http://bit.ly/1ltRcxu


----------



## arodera

Hello everyone!!

I just published a post on my literatura blog. But in this case I've told a little of my personal experiences, mixed with travel literature, talking about my recent trip to New York from my native Spain.

http://vivenciasdeunescritornovel.blogspot.com.es/2014/04/historias-de-nueva-york-i.html

Best regards.


----------



## Micah Ackerman

For the A to Z challenge I posted about YouTube videos that are strange, bizarre and unsolved. Today on my blog I posted about two unsolved mysteries. The videos tell a story about the Taos Hum a mysterious unexplained humming and a frantic call from an area 51 worker. Come discuss this and more!

http://www.micahackerman.com/2/post/2014/04/youtube-true-life-horror-and-sci-fi-area-51and-the-taos-hum.html


----------



## KarlaGomez

Yes.

I'M DEAD! I've been overworking myself. Can you relate?

http://gomezkarla.blogspot.com/2014/04/im-dead-for-reals-this-time.html


----------



## starkllr

Just a post about song lyrics (I was originally going to use song lyrics for my chapter titles, until I learned I had to get the rights for each one)

http://writingdreams.net/music-lyrics/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

The Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up for April is up, featuring lots of books by KBers.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

CoraBuhlert said:


> The Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up for April is up, featuring lots of books by KBers.


I was scrolling through the books you included, seeing many that intrigued me and thinking what a great job you did in presenting them...and then I saw my own YA novel, *Shade*! What a great surprise! Thank you!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You're welcome. Hope you get some sales out of it.


----------



## KevinH

MrBourbons said:


> Congratulations Kevin - yesterday was my first anniversary too!
> 
> http://www.bourbonicafro.co.uk/blog/2014/04/28/the-writing-machine/


Congrats!


----------



## TonyWrites

Did you know some people consider the word "renege" to be an inappropriate word to use? Check out my post to my blog "The Write Life" for the details:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/is-renege-a-racist-epithet/


----------



## Twizzlers

http://jessicaryanbooks.blogspot.com/2014/04/my-fans-have-spoken-plus-lost-alpha.html

I did a cover reveal for my next novella.


----------



## Kristin_LE

I posted instructions on how to use macros in Word to highlight all those filler words, to be verbs, etc.

http://www.kristinleighelliston.com/?p=403


----------



## TechnoHippy

In this week's blog shout out we visit Harold Titus' US Historical Fiction blog, discover more below. If you run a blog and would like to be featured then drop me a line and I'll take a look.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/blog-shout-out-us-historical-fiction.html


----------



## mphicks

Kristin_LE said:


> I posted instructions on how to use macros in Word to highlight all those filler words, to be verbs, etc.
> 
> http://www.kristinleighelliston.com/?p=403


That is very cool! I'll have to give this a try. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## JumpingShip

Updated yesterday with news of the exciting anthology I was invited to join: [URL=http://www.mpmcdonald.com/2014/04/thrilling-thirteen]http://www.mpmcdonald.com/2014/04/thrilling-thirteen.html[/url]


----------



## Grace Elliot

Georgian Gambling: Loaded Dice

A short blog post about cheating!
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/georgian-gambling-loaded-dice.html


----------



## Paul Wornham

I redesigned my website and started a fresh blog at the same time. The site move killed all my old blog posts, but since no one read them and they were of little value, it's no loss.

The new 'first' post is about promoting my latest book.

http://paulwornham.com/3/post/2014/04/promoting-the-mercy-contracts.html


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

Running a fanfic contest with prizes to help promote my upcoming book:

http://www.poptartmanifesto.com/2014/04/the-worlds-of-bill-fanfic-contest-win.html


----------



## tknite

Cover Reveal & Synopsis: "Othella" by Therin Knite (Request an ARC Today!)

http://knitewrites.com/2014/04/30/cover-reveal-synopsis-othella-by-therin-knite-request-an-arc-today/


----------



## Micah Ackerman

The real life Serpent and the Rainbow! Today on my blog I posted about real life zombies. These are people who have been declared dead and buried, but now they are walking around.

http://www.micahackerman.com/2/post/2014/04/zombies-are-real-in-haiti.html

Thanks
Micah


----------



## Cat Amesbury

Solo mining is an interesting profession, or maybe I should say "obsession". It is interesting to see what is left behind when it is _All Panned Out_.

Teaser First Line: There are a thousand of them on the rainshadow slopes.


----------



## 262Runner

I wrote a post about why I love the Episode VII cast photograph...

http://www.billdowis.com/2014/04/30/why-i-love-the-episode-vii-cast-photo/


----------



## LGOULD

I wrote about the excitement of helping in a small way to finance an independent film on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## TonyWrites

My latest post to "The Write Life" deals with the perils of typos:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/beware-of-typos/


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

One of my answers on quora went 'viral' some time ago, mainly due to being posted on a website called Reference For Writers, so I decided that I'd give the answer an article on my own blog.


----------



## TechnoHippy

Horror author Kit Tinsley has provided a guest post for my blog called 'Synergy: How Influence Shifts From Page to Screen and Back Again', check it out here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/guest-post-synergy-how-influence-shifts.html


----------



## ilamont

From the In 30 Minutes blog:

*What's missing from Mark Coker's Indie Author Manifesto
*
Hint: Just three words!


----------



## Ethan Jones

Starting the month with two blogs:

Our Thrilling Thirteen box set is on Kobo and Nook:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/05/01/thrilling-thirteen-box-set/

and my 10 Questions with J. Victor Tomaszek and James Patrick Sr., authors of BLOOD PROFIT$, a thriller that came out on April 25:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/05/01/10-questions-with-j-victor-tomaszek-and-james-patrick-sr/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## virginiallorca

I have been on a political tear lately. It seems to get more hits than personal stuff. Well, actually, my political rants are personal. I hardly ever write about my books or the publishing industry lately, it seems.

http://www.dittymac.blogspot.com


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today I posted a couple of reviews for Sci-Fi/Horror from Netflix

On my blog today I review a couple of Netflix new releases: "Odd Thomas" and "The Last Days on Mars" Two sci-fi/horror movies that are probably worth watching on a rainy day.
http://www.micahackerman.com/2/post/2014/05/netflix-sci-fi-and-horror-reviews.html

hope you like it!
Micah


----------



## Cat Amesbury

It's a beautiful day and beautiful days make me think about how _ We Sing the Morning_.

Teaser First Line:

Some days are too beautiful to passively live through.


----------



## jesscscott

Richard Levesque was a guest author on *Psycho Thrillers*, where he wrote about the connection between science fiction and noir.

http://psychothrillers.wordpress.com/2014/05/01/science-fiction-noir


----------



## TonyWrites

My latest post to my writing blog discusses three reasons why short stories get rejected by publications:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/three-reasons-your-short-story-was-rejected/


----------



## joyceharmon

I posted to my blog recently with a brief sneak-peek about my next Regency:

http://joyceharmon.wordpress.com/2014/04/27/so-whats-next/


----------



## msfowle

Author Feature: The Lark by Harambee K. Grey-Sun >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-12k


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week I posted, "Hackers Target Baby Monitors and Defibrillators" http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on my writing blog, "Do You Write in Longhand or Do You Type?", http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal.html

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted some photos of a May Day outing to the East Friesian seaside.


----------



## 69959

I was interviewed on Buddy's Writing Show. We discussed writing process, social media, and more: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/05/02/my-interview-on-buddys-writing-show/


----------



## KevinH

Just posted about my latest book release: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2014/05/new-book-release-warden-book-3-attack.html.


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

I just posted an interview with kboard's own *Jason Gurley*!

http://selliotbrandis.com/2014/05/03/an-interview-with-jason-gurley/

A big thanks to Jason for sparing the time. He was really great to interview.


----------



## TWErvin2

I posted a bit about how I develop ideas from things I picked up in the past. In this post, (link below), I talk about an alien invasion novel that I'll be working on after my current project and how pieces of the plot fall into place.

Link: _Up Around the Corner_: *Building Little Bits and Pieces--a Thunder Well, for Example *

Yep, I'm not a 'panster'.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I posted about my April numbers and what I did promotion wise (spoiler not much)

http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/05/01/april-numbers/


----------



## arodera

I've just posted in my blog (written in Spanish), with more details about the next release of "COLOR OF EVIL", my first book in English:

http://vivenciasdeunescritornovel.blogspot.com.es/2014/05/color-of-evil-is-coming-soon.html

Best regards.


----------



## Steve Vernon

TonyWrites said:


> My latest post to "The Write Life" deals with the perils of typos:
> 
> http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/beware-of-typos/


Hey Tony.

I caught that typo and e-mailed you just to let you know about the typo discretely. HOWEVER, when I typed the sentence "Is the word "sentence" REALLY spelled "sentence"?" in the e-mail I actually MEANT to type "Is the word "sentence" REALLY spelled "sentance"?"

So - who watches the watchman when the watchman who is watching the watchman make a typo has a typo of his own

(dang, what was in that last cup of coffee I drank?)


----------



## Steve Vernon

And, while I am at it - let me tell all of you folks about this week's experiment with the Kindle Countdown.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/05/03/a-kindle-countdown-experiment-more-tips-on-promotion/


----------



## TonyWrites

My latest post to my writing-related blog "The Write Life" asks whether or not you can use the phrase "truly indeed" in a sentence:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/can-you-use-truly-indeed-in-the-same-sentence/


----------



## Tony Rabig

Just a few minutes ago with some suggested reading for National Short Story Month.

http://tonyrabig.blogspot.com/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Why my wife loves her Kobo Mini...

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/05/03/1734/


----------



## TonyWrites

I just made another post to "The Write Life." This one deals with grammatical redundancy when using similes:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/a-repetitive-simile/


----------



## xinamarieuhl

Baby cockatiels have nothing to do with travel or writing, but that's what I posted on over yonder:

http://xuwriter.wordpress.com/2014/05/01/mondo-pet-post-dogs-and-birds-and-baby-dinosaurs-oh-my/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

My latest novel is complete, and my goodness is it a bleak one. Let us discuss it briefly, shall we? I mean, it's got Pradeep, Hilda, Billiam, scadglings, plagues, Tockland, wastelands, and mysterious cities.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/05/the-fading-man-has-faded.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

Sunday Story is a new feature on my blog that revisits the winning stories from the short fiction contest, we start with the very first story to win the contest - The Young Kellar by John Mulligan:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/sunday-story-young-kellar-by-john.html


----------



## Scott Daniel

My latest blog post talks about my hometown of Plymouth, Michigan and how it relates to my latest release, Omelette's Journey, a short story for young readers looking for an adventure:

http://66.147.244.109/~pjlincol/?p=25


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today on my blog I posted about the mysterious Skinwalker. This creature has been the topic of conversation in the last few years.
http://www.micahackerman.com/2/post/2014/05/the-skinwalker-what-the-heck-is-it.html


----------



## Cat Amesbury

Today I posted about butterflies, dogs, and shadows and the intersection of the three. _And In These Moments_ we remember the perils of a single focus.

Teaser First Line: My dog has an unreciprocated love affair with butterfly shadows.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I write about Roland, the inspiration for modern Paladins

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/05/05/classic-characters-roland-the-original-paladin/


----------



## Evenstar

I've started doing some Young Adult book reviews, I did all Cassie Mae's books and yesterday i posted a blog with reviews of Juliet Blackwell's Witchcraft Mysteries. They arent actually Young Adult, but I just loved them!!

[URL=http://flirtinggames.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/reviews-of-juliet-blackwells-witchcraft]http://flirtinggames.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/reviews-of-juliet-blackwells-witchcraft.html[/url]


----------



## TechnoHippy

In today's guest author interview I am joined by J. U. Scribe, author of Before the Legend, find out more about him and his writing here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/guest-author-interview-j-u-scribe.html


----------



## mphicks

heidi_g posted a little while ago about organizing a writing process blog tour in The SPECULATIVE FICTION high-five thread, and it's been going well for the last few weeks. Cat Amesbury posted hers last Monday, and mine is up today at http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/05/05/the-writing-process-blog-tour/. Enjoy!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Busy weekend...  Anyway, on Friday I posted *May I in May?*, which is all about the number 100. Sort of.


----------



## Thomas Watson

It's been a while since I had time for a new entry. But here it is...

http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/2014/05/02/stranger-from-a-strange-time-reflections-on-the-most-famous-science-fiction-novel-ever-written/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about Returning to Writing:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/05/04/returning-to-writing/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## Steve Vernon

I have been keeping a running blog keeping track of the progress of my first Kindle Countdown promotion.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/05/05/uncle-bobs-kindle-countdown-starts-today/

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/05/05/uncle-bobs-kindle-countdown-part-two/

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/05/05/uncle-bobs-kindle-countdown-part-three/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Blogged about Puerto Rican delicacies mofongo and trifongo (so delicious!). If you like Caribbean foods, this is a must:

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2014/05/mofongo-in-so-many-ways.html


----------



## msfowle

*Author Feature:* Ron Herron and his new release _One Way Street_ >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-12r


----------



## Andre Jute

The Fire that Ate Poacher Tom's Cottage 
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/​


----------



## 69959

I Finished My Novel&#8230;Now What? (Part 1) - http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/05/05/finished-my-novel/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Dave Wellington, author of CHIMERA, is up today on my blog:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/05/06/10-questions-with-david-wellington/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today I posted about the Lizzie Borden murders and why the house is hanted.

http://www.micahackerman.com/2/post/2014/05/lizzie-borden-took-an-axe-and-her-house-is-haunted-too.html


----------



## Cat Amesbury

Two entries today as part of my week of bad haiku!

_Haiku of the Day_ and _An Important Shade of Yellow_ are deep reflections on writing and life philosophy.

Or really terrible tongue-in-cheek haiku.

Your choice.


----------



## mphicks

A very quick update this evening, as I learned that my book has been picked as a Kobo Next selection! http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/05/06/kobo-next-feature/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Welcome to Kobo, Michael.

Here's my latest blog entry.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/05/07/on-motherhood-the-cooking-of-sausages-and-book-signing/


----------



## TechnoHippy

This week's Blog Shout Out features David Wailing's blog, find out more here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/blog-shout-out-david-wailing.html

If you have a blog that you'd like to see featured then drop me a line and I'll take a look!


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Good morning friends. Please join me this morning for a fascinating visit with author *Chelle Ramsey* celebrating the launch of her latest book.

Enter the world of THE HOUSE OF BEJEWELED- the place all divas go in the ATL for the hottest hair styles and even hotter gossip.

http://bit.ly/1qdVzkS


----------



## Grace Elliot

My blog post this week is about women in the 18th century: 
"A paradise for women, but hell for horses" - but not all is as it seems...
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/paradise-for-women-and-hell-for-horses.html


----------



## momilp

My formatter's third post about formatting is out. I learned several things by following his instructions, and hopefully I'll make formatting my documents easier for him next time  Plus, he has taken the time to shot a video that explains step by step what to do.
http://monicalaporta.com/2014/05/06/pretty-words-a-good-start-is-key-3/


----------



## Tony Rabig

Just a few minutes ago with a note on next week's release of 12 short story collections by sf great Robert Sheckley.

Find it at http://tonyrabig.blogspot.com


----------



## Mark Feggeler

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2014/05/release-kracken.html

Nothing writing related today. Just a quick post about the benefit of dogs.


----------



## Ethan Jones

Two blogs today about my book DOUBLE AGENTS hitting No. 1 in Amazon's charts:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/05/07/double-agents-is-1/

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/05/07/double-agents-broke-into-the-top-100-in-kindle-store/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## Paula Cappa

My blog is READING FICTION, Tales of Terror. Every Tuesday a new FREE short story by the classic master horror writers. 
This week is H.G. Wells

The Stolen Body: http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2014/05/06/faces-thinned-in-shadows/


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today on my blog I posted about the Kecksburg UFO incident and the following government cover-up of the case. I think this is a really incredible story that we don't hear a lot about. I would really love to have a discussion about the scathing cover up.

http://www.micahackerman.com/2/post/2014/05/kecksburg-ufo-incident-and-the-cover-up.html


----------



## tknite

Books I Read in April 2014: http://knitewrites.com/2014/05/07/books-i-read-in-april-2014/


----------



## starkllr

Looking ahead at my publishing schedule for the next 18 months...

http://writingdreams.net/?p=2029


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"Fans whip their heads back and forth; Willow Smith,13, pictured in bed with man" 

http://exm.nr/1qfvjXa


----------



## tknite

How My Second Book is Different from my First: http://knitewrites.com/2014/05/08/how-my-second-book-is-different-from-my-first/


----------



## Crime fighters

I posted an interview with debut author, and kboard member, Sera Bright  

wp.me/p4pXbq-3O


----------



## Steve Vernon

Latest in the series.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/05/08/uncle-bobs-kindle-countdown-promotion-part-six/


----------



## 69959

I finished my novel...now what? Part 2 - http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/05/08/finished-my-novel-part-2/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted about reaching a milestone of German language sales, complete with market analysis.


----------



## lynkay

Writing the last book in a trilogy


----------



## Patty Jansen

Pet peeve of the day: http://pattyjansen.com/blog/pet-peeve-day-books-wrong-categories/


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today I posted about the Mothman, the real life Batman, or Owlman or whoever else flies.

http://www.micahackerman.com/2/post/2014/05/the-mothman-ghost-alien-cryptid-or-hoax.html


----------



## KL_Phelps

I post a blog announcing I'd be doing a new blog on my site  does that count? http://klphelps.com/?cat=4


----------



## Crime fighters

KL_Phelps said:


> I post a blog announcing I'd be doing a new blog on my site  does that count? http://klphelps.com/?cat=4


Yes.


----------



## Ginger Freedom

I blogged about a short short short story that came out of an improvisation game during a dance rehearsal. The other dancer gave me two words and from the two words a story was born.
The two words were spider and violin.
I am going to record it and upload it to itunes.
tee hee.
http://sweetgingerfreedom.blogspot.com


----------



## R. Doug

Well, I'm six blogs behind in posting here, as I've been cruising the Pacific for the past month. Here are the blog links with one sample photo from each blog:

Fun Photo Friday - Museum Week










Shanghai - Part 1










Shanghai - Part 2










Fun Photo Friday - Shanghai Favorites










Suzhou - Just in Case You Forgot that China is a Communist Oligarchy










Suzhou - The Beauty Once You Get Past Deputy Fife


----------



## TechnoHippy

Terrence J Goodchild, author of 'Dead Head Farm' joins me in today's guest author interview, discover more about him and his writing here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/guest-author-interview-terrence-j.html


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Fans whip their heads back and forth; *Willow Smith,13*, pictured in bed with man

http://exm.nr/1qfvjXa


----------



## kyokominamino

Today is Launch Day for my paranormal romance short story collection, The Deadly Seven. Find out how you can get a free copy on my blog post: http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/the-deadly-seven-free-on-amazon/

Thanks!


----------



## jdrew

My last sort of blog was looking for opinions as to what are the ten best fantasy movies of all time. I have struggled to get ten movies that I feel deserve to be on that list and am stuck at 8. Looking for help. Here's the link to my "blog."
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/tapas/


----------



## 69959

I shared about my new box set which is at 99c for a limited time: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/05/09/new-release-box-set-99c/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Happy Friday everyone!

On my fraud blog this week I posted "Is Your Smart Home Safe From Hackers?" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on my writing blog is "Are Conferences Losing Attendees?" at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal.html

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Good to have you back, Doug (and with such lovely photos, too).

Meanwhile, I'm talking about the "war on comics" of the 1950s, inspired by two articles I read recently.


----------



## R. Doug

Thanks, Cora. We spent today on the Olympic Peninsula. Arrive Seattle tomorrow, then fly home.

Sample shots from today's Fun Photo Friday - Suzhou Favorites:


----------



## KevinH

Just posted on Useful _Twitter Hashtags for Writers_: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2014/05/useful-twitter-hashtags-for-writers.html


----------



## KL_Phelps

just put up my first blog post for my new blog Talking Sh!t: Man of Steel or Pile of Crap? http://klphelps.com/?p=143 My pointless ramblings on superhero movies with some ranting on Man of Steel


----------



## T.M. Blades

Wow, everyone else has much more interesting posts. I haven't released anything yet so I'm mostly posting excerpts from upcoming work and what not. My last post is a "character profile" where I basically talked about why and how I decided to create a certain character.

http://www.tm-blades.com/2014/05/character-profile-noreen.html


----------



## carmela3

I am not actively blogging this month. 
The last time I posted in my blog, it was about some of things I prefer doing online and what could be the things to make it as a useful hobby.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I posted the opening of my work-in-progress IN POCKET and ask readers of my blog to use the comment section to rate/review the sample. So far I have one comment, but I hope more readers will chime in...


----------



## Steve Vernon

Latest blog entry - in which I discover business cards.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/05/10/i-discover-business-cards-at-the-halifax-shopping-centre-coles/










"Whossa discover America"


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Work Progress Report is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/05/10/weekly-work-progress-report-3/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## C. Michael Wells

I just posted Chapter 1 from my upcoming scifi/fantasy novel on my blog. http://cmichaelwells.wordpress.com/2014/05/11/shadow-soul-an-uncanny-afterlife-chapter-one/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blogged about this year's Eurovision Song Contest.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I blogged about workplace chat during downtime and how it is the Information Age's version of Shakespearean drama, or something... 

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2014/05/reality-is-too-real.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

This week's Sunday Story is 'Out of my Window' by Lisa Williamson, the winning entry from September's short fiction contest:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/sunday-story-out-of-my-window-by-lisa.html


----------



## Scott Daniel

As a Detroiter, I am somewhat biased about Elmore "Dutch" Leonard. To me, he was an awesome crime novelist and writer. I share a few thoughts about him, his rules for writers and a youtube interview with him on the writing process in my latest blog: http://66.147.244.109/~pjlincol/elmore-leonards-rules-writing-still-relevant/


----------



## msfowle

Mother's Day Realism >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-12y

 _*Happy Mother's Day!*_


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Shelley Coriell, author of THE BROKEN, a thriller that came out on April 29, is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/05/11/10-questions-with-shelley-coriell/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## R. Doug

A special preview of my future blog series on our recent transpacific cruise, with sample shots as always:


----------



## lisamaliga

Here's a unique topic: http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2014/05/08/what-is-moringa-seed-oil


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted *Win a Unique Freebie, or Find Out How Taxes Ruined My Plans*. Oh, those tax laws...


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today on my blog I posted about the scary urban legend "The Rake" which has taken on a life of it's own across the internet.

MicahAckerman.com/blog.html

Micah


----------



## Guest

New blog post: Success takes time

http://monahanna.com/?p=1376


----------



## Mark Feggeler

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2014/05/nine-days-old.html

A quick post about bread.


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - on dealing with discouragement.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/05/12/taking-that-left-turn-at-albequerque-or-how-to-deal-with-hockey-mouth/


----------



## Andrew Ashling

Finally managed to write a new post:

*Why Subscribe to New Releases Newsletters?*


----------



## mphicks

I started a Thunderclap promotion for CONVERGENCE, so today's blog post is a bit of promo for the promo...with a dose of Thundercats? Yeah, maybe. Maybe.

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/05/12/thunderclap-ho/


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I posted my first bit of flash fiction ever based on a challenge that Chuck Wendig posted today.

http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/05/12/flash-fiction/


----------



## R. Doug

Taking a break this week from the China series to present Aviation Art. Today's samples are from Aviation Art - Part 1:


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

AmsterdamAssassin said:


> I posted the opening of my work-in-progress IN POCKET and ask readers of my blog to use the comment section to rate/review the sample. So far I have one comment, but I hope more readers will chime in...


I did something new (at least for me). Those who rated/reviewed/commented on the WIP sample mentioned in the quote can read the first chapters which are hidden in a password protected blog post. And the password can only be obtained by sending me an email.


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

I Have A Cold

(Probably the most worthless blog post I've ever written. Unless you count my word count updates on my other blog.)

"Do you have a killer remedy for colds?"


----------



## Steve Vernon

A short blog post.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/05/13/some-good-news-a-brand-new-review/


----------



## lynkay

Teaser Tuesday: Fissure


----------



## TechnoHippy

J. Thorn provides an excerpt from his dark novel 'Reversion: The Inevitable Horror', which is the first book in his 'Portal Arcane' series. I read this recently and enjoyed it a lot, the opening chapter is provided here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/tuesday-tease-reversion-inevitable.html


----------



## msfowle

Author Feature: Joan Hall Hovey >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-12H

_"Canada's Mistress of Suspense."_


----------



## Micah Ackerman

This could be one of the strangest mysteries in the last century and involves an astonishing government cover-up. Could the deaths be the result of aliens, ghosts, crazy tribes or did the hikers see something they shouldn't have? Strange lights in the sky, clothing covered in high levels of radiation, some things about this story make it look like this was no accident

http://www.micahackerman.com/2/post/2014/05/the-horrific-true-story-of-the-dyatlov-pass-incident.html


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I posted about the nominations for the eFestival Awards 2014.


----------



## tknite

I've completed the line edit for Othella! http://knitewrites.com/2014/05/13/ive-completed-the-line-edit-for-othella/


----------



## TonyWrites

My latest post to my writing-related blog "The Write Life" asks the question: is "gray" the right way to spell this word, or is "grey" the correct choice?

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/gray-or-grey/


----------



## Grace Elliot

This week's blog post is on the unsavoury topic of animal baiting - well at least it was in the 17th and 18th centuries.
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/18th-century-pastimes-animal-baiting.html


----------



## mphicks

Two small posts from me today. First up was a reblog for S. Elliot Brandis publication announcement for his book IRRADIATED. I encourage you to check out his site as well. http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/05/14/published-irradiated-goes-live/

Second was a brief announcement regarding the brief mention my cover art received over at Joel Friedlander's design site: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/05/14/convergence-cover-love/


----------



## 69959

Cover reveal for my upcoming series. http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/05/14/cover-reveal-gone/


----------



## tknite

Becoming a Bolder Writer: http://knitewrites.com/2014/05/14/becoming-a-bolder-writer/


----------



## Cat Amesbury

The last week has seen a bundle of posts on my blog, including the ridiculous haiku marathon, some reflections on what I had done by the time I was thirty, and a very strange bird/rocking chair combination. You can see them all at www.catamesbury.com.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"Coal Mine explosion in Turkey; 363 safe, 238 dead, rescue efforts ongoing."

http://exm.nr/1mqXH4B


----------



## RArcher

I've been blogging my process via Facebook.Trying to keep up daily posts about what I'm doing. Today, character studies, tomorrow gender roles in pulp.

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100008333287489


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Aviation Art - Part 2:


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

2014 has been a prolific year for me. By the end of the year, I will have indie published four new novels. Let me ramble strangely about it for a little bit, if'n you please.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/05/dont-get-too-excited-or-you-might-burst.html


----------



## 69959

Today, I shared my beta reader questionnaire: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/05/15/beta-reader-questionnaire/


----------



## Jeanne Marcella

Hmmm... my last post was March 20th. Looks like I need to start collecting more content:

Fixing that Sinking Computer Chair
http://goddesstriad.blogspot.com/2014/03/fixing-that-sinking-computer-chair.html


----------



## John A. A. Logan

Riding the Yellow Trolley Car With Gabriel Garcia Marquez

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/riding-yellow-trolley-car-with-gabriel.html


----------



## ilamont

Two recent posts on my publisher's blog:

*Dwolla Review: Why I love Dwolla, and why I don't use it more often for payments to freelancers and authors *

Excerpt:

[deleted excerpt]

But for many of the people I work with, Dwolla is not such a slam-dunk"[/i] *Read more*

*Why some readers prefer PDF ebooks*

[deleted excerpt]

*Read more*


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today on my blog I posted about the strange and mysterious phenomena of Shadow People. Are they extraterrestrial, paranormal, inter-dimensional or a figment created by the human mind?
http://www.micahackerman.com/blog/shadow-people-and-the-camden-college-sleep-study


----------



## TonyWrites

Using a bit of dialogue from the movie _It's A Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World_ as an example, I recently probed the meaning of the word "filibuster" on my writing blog:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/what-does-filibuster-mean/


----------



## TechnoHippy

I'm joined by Maria E Anfreu, author of 'The Secret Side of Empty' in today's guest author interview, discover more about her and her writing here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/guest-author-interview-maria-e-andreu.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

A blog entry on my latest Kobo promotion.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/05/16/kobo-discount-promo-code-grab-it-now/

And hey - did you folks realize that Kobo accepts PayPal? I didn't. I don't know if it is a recent development or if it has always been that way - but I am pretty stoked to find out.


----------



## Steve Vernon

That was my morning blog entry - here is my afternoon blog entry. Some days I am windier than others. I just got back from a book signing and I thought I would share how to turn a bad book signing into a good one.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/05/16/a-book-signing-is-what-you-make-of-it/


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I participated in the Hop Against Homophobia and Transphobia 2014.

*And you can win ebooks.*


----------



## Caddy

I, too, am participating in the Hop Against Homophobia and Transphobia. I am also *giving away 3 sets of the first two books of my There Was a House Saga* for it:

www.caddyrowlandblog.blogspot.com


----------



## R. Doug

This week's series concludes with Fun Photo Friday - Aviation Art Favorites.

Sample shots:


----------



## tknite

I joined Wattpad! http://knitewrites.com/2014/05/16/i-joined-wattpad/


----------



## RJ Crayton

I posted on my blog about a real life headline issue that also happens to be something that happens in my book.

http://rjcrayton.com/2014/05/12/should-doctors-participate-in-executions/


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

#Student arrested; lied to school and family; they believed she was 15, she is 31"

http://exm.nr/1lq4GYP


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have a somewhat lengthy dissection of the first season of Agents of SHIELD.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week I've posted "The Future of Cybercrime (It Ain't Pretty)" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on my website I posted, "How Social Media Helps, and Hurts" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal.html

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

This blog today is about the new permafree book #1 in the YA Mystery Series...*OMG*








http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/05/17/now-ive-finally-done-it-omg-oh-wait-thats-the-name-of-the-ya-mystery-that-is-now-permafree/


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

Today I shared a photo of me hard at work in my "office".

http://selliotbrandis.com/2014/05/17/my-office/


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

I just posted a blog about the very best book you can read to make you a better writer.

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.com/

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## jdrew

Some people have a poor impression of Cleveland Ohio. Years ago, most of the criticism was probably deserved. Today, things are different. My latest "blog" post was about a street scene in Ohio City (Cleveland west side) that was amazing. Link is here.
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/surprising-street-view/


----------



## mphicks

Today's post was a bit of a recap on the last few weeks, including some promotion and sales news, and a plug for the writing process blog tour that some of us over in the spec-fic thread are participating in. http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/05/17/recap-redux-and-updates/


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today on my blog I looked at three videos that are supposedly unexplained phenomena. Could they be ghosts, aliens, or something completely explainable?
http://www.micahackerman.com/blog/unexplained-video-aliens-ghosts-and-strange-phenomena


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

In probably my shortest blog post ever, in *Watt a Journey* I mention that I am posting my "Journey to Yandol" short story on Wattpad.


----------



## Ethan Jones

Two posts today:

A Thriller For Less Than a Dime:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/05/17/a-thriller-for-less-than-a-dime/

and

My Two Years as a Published Author:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/05/17/my-two-years-as-a-published-author/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## SVD

As a matter of fact, I did.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6296152-a-novel-on-your-cellphone


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

Us lovely folk from the Speculative Fiction thread have been taking part in a blog hop.

This week, it's my turn:

http://selliotbrandis.com/2014/05/18/the-speculative-fiction-blog-hop/


----------



## C. Michael Wells

In this week's blog post, I write on the dangers of lying to your self about your own writing. http://cmichaelwells.wordpress.com/2014/05/16/never-lie-to-yourself/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

It's always interested to me when a novel contains a table of contents. Seeing all of the chapter titles before I've read the book always makes me speculate and try to predict what I'm in for. Of course, some chapter titles contain obvious spoilers, which isn't a good thing. But sometimes you can get a vague but intriguing sense of what's in store from reading the chapter titles.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/05/whats-in-chapter-title.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

Kobo has announced the return to reviews!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/05/18/kobo-reviews-coming-soon/


----------



## TechnoHippy

It's lovely day out there today and what better way to enjoy the sun than by reading a story with a cool drink? For this week's Sunday Story we journey back to October's short fiction contest and the winning story 'Achromic' by Colbey Pratt:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/sunday-story-achromic-by-colbey-pratt.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

A reblog - The Beginner's Guide to Godzilla.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/05/18/a-beginners-guide-to-godzilla/


----------



## KL_Phelps

my second Talking S**T blog is up. Total ramblings gibberish on what is 'valuable'   [URL=http://klphelps.com/?p=150]http://klphelps.com/?p=150 [/url]


----------



## Ed Robinson

Project update: http://quityourjobandliveonaboat.wordpress.com/2014/05/15/working-on-my-next-book/


----------



## tknite

Awesome Indie Book Roundup (5/16/14): http://knitewrites.com/2014/05/17/awesome-indie-book-roundup-51614/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post on our box set appearing on KBT today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/05/18/thrilling-thirteen-is-on-kbt/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## Andre Jute

Andre Jute: The Fire that Ate Poacher Tom's Cottage

Bluebells from Ireland, pen and wash by Andre Jute 2014

If you can decipher Dakota's cryptic message, you don't want to miss this!
​


----------



## xinamarieuhl

Some tips and a few photos on Astrophotography - http://xuwriter.wordpress.com/2014/05/18/the-stars-of-our-faultlines/

Birds and my dog - http://xuwriter.wordpress.com/2014/05/17/they-grow-up-so-fast-like-in-6-weeks/

Attending WonderCon 2014 - http://xuwriter.wordpress.com/2014/05/13/i-wonder-as-i-wander-at-wondercon/


----------



## Steve Vernon

A couple of tips for indie authors.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/05/19/promoting-tips-for-indie-writers/


----------



## kyokominamino

The first short story from my paranormal romance collection, The Deadly Seven, is posted in its entirety on my blog. You are more than welcome to read it.

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/the-deadly-seven-wrath/


----------



## heidi_g

Starting a showcase for Speculative Fiction 

http://indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/05/welcome-to-speculative-fiction-showcase.html


----------



## tknite

I'm blogging a novella! http://knitewrites.com/2014/05/19/mercury-the-pendulum-arts-1-chapter-1/


----------



## JumpingShip

I posted a sneak peek at my newest book and for the first time, it's a stand alone book, unrelated to my Mark Taylor Series. http://www.mpmcdonald.com/2014/05/seeking-vengeance-prologue.html


----------



## lynkay

A little teaser from my Young Adult Paranormal Time Travel series, Fissure releases tomorrow! Yikes


----------



## AmberDa1

A brief glimpse into my writing process
http://dain54.wordpress.com/2014/05/19/my-writing-process/

*Love coming to this thread to see what new blogs I can follow


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Blogged about Monday morning platitudes I told myself after torturing myself a full weekend over unwanted change. Feel free to cut and paste and use when you need to pick-me-up 

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2014/05/monday-morning-platitudes.html


----------



## romanticauthor

I really should add something to mine, if I can ever get the time.


----------



## TonyWrites

I recent explored what the word "innocuous" meant and how you could use it in writing:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/what-does-innocuous-mean/


----------



## R. Doug

Returning to my series on China with the first of a six-part series on Tongli, Venice of the East.

Sample shots:


----------



## Patty Jansen

About the practicalities of selling print books at conventions:

http://pattyjansen.com/blog/selling-books-conventions/


----------



## lynkay

I blogged about my launch day. My second book is out today.,


----------



## ElleChambers

lynkay said:


> I blogged about my launch day. My second book is out today.,


Congrats! Love your covers btw.

A new(ish) post has been added to Indie Spirit Press: http://indiespiritpress.com/2014/05/16/poll-which-cozy-mystery-cover-is-your-fave/


----------



## TechnoHippy

In this week's Tuesday Tease we feature an excerpt from Bryce Allen's thriller 'The Spartak Trigger', take a look here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/tuesday-tease-spartak-trigger-by-bryce.html


----------



## heidi_g

Irradiated by S. Elliott Brandis is the new release featured on the Speculative Fiction Showcase today. Plus, a $50 Amazon gift card giveaway.

http://indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/05/irradiated-by-s-elliot-brandis.html


----------



## Mark Feggeler

"And if I attempt to grow a beard, I end up looking like someone who might loiter near your child's elementary school with a bag of candy and a van parked around the the corner."

From new blog post "Flush With Manliness"
http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2014/05/flush-with-manliness.html


----------



## RuthNestvold

I posted a response today to Chuck Wendig's article about "What writer's block might be" -- "Some hard truths about writer's block":

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2014/05/20/some-hard-truths-about-writers-block/


----------



## Rob Ryan

What a great thread this is...

I posted yesterday about the much-maligned adjective.

http://homeofhighfantasy.com/blog-4


----------



## Kali.Amanda

The Food Goddess blog includes a quick look at the types of food available near our new office and a recipe link to a really easy mangú (a Dominican delicacy made of mashed plantains).

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2014/05/redefining-comfort-and-happiness.html


----------



## sarracannon

Started a new blog about encouraging each other as writers! My first post is "My Path to Publication Does Not Define Me" if anyone wants to check it out!

http://yesiamawriter.blogspot.com/


----------



## kyokominamino

A rather controversial post for me tonight, as it is the night that I quit Supernatural for good after its ninth season finale. Read at your own risk. And save the tomatoes for a salad.

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/why-i-quit-supernatural/


----------



## Grace Elliot

I'm rather fond of a nap, so when visiting Hampton Court Palace the sight of 3 very different beds inspired me to write this blog post.

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/the-georgians-and-so-to-bed.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

We visit Jaq D Hawkins's 'Goblins and Steampunk' blog in this week's Blog Shout Out, discover her blog in her own words here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/blog-shout-out-goblins-and-steampunk.html

If you run a blog you'd like to see featured drop me a line and I'll take a look.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Channeling Elvis; Chris Brown and James DeBarge making jailhouse pop.

http://exm.nr/1k0TPqP


----------



## mphicks

Today's brief post was a reblog of an article from the Dangerous Minds website regarding China's plans to build a floating city. Seasteading is an idea I quickly mentioned in my novel, and will act as a pretty prominent setting in my next book.

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/05/21/chinas-floating-city/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Neil Gaiman's Eight Good Writing Practices - and a few other Gaiman goodies.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/05/20/neil-gaimans-eight-good-writing-practices/


----------



## Anne Glynn

I'm not doing nearly enough to promote my upcoming novel. *sigh*

http://www.anneglynn.com/anneglynncom/this-is-me-faking-enthusiasm-again

Oh, and I talk about H.M. Ward, too. She'd be doing a much better job of it. Yes, she would.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I recently posted a review of Orson Scott Card's How to write science fiction and fantasy

http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/05/19/how-to-write-science-fiction-and-fantasy/


----------



## tknite

Mercury (The Pendulum Arts #1) -- Chapter 2: http://knitewrites.com/2014/05/21/mercury-the-pendulum-arts-1-chapter-2/

My free story continues!


----------



## Susan Holmes

I posted about "A Gem of a Literary Festival." Scroll down a bit from there and you'll see I've been featuring indie authors at my site: http://dogmysteries.com.

~Susan

p.s. Happy to help authors with contact info if you're interested in participating next year.


----------



## heidi_g

Jason Gurley talks about his writing process at the Speculative Fiction showcase today

http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/05/jason-gurley-talks-about-how-he-writes.html


----------



## Kristopia

Newer to Indie authorship, new blog, new post: Being an Indie Author, and Finding Encouragement from Other Authors

http://kristopiastudios.wordpress.com/


----------



## B.S. Borgess

My blog posts are NSFW


----------



## KevinH

Just posted on _Removing "Said" from Your Vocabulary as an Author_: http://ow.ly/x7L5K


----------



## Paul Kohler

I just posted a blog post outlining my writing goals for the remainder of the year, and small recap from the beginning.

http://paul-kohler.net/goal-setting-from-an-indie-author/


----------



## tknite

Book Spotlight: "Eleanor" by Jason Gurley -- http://knitewrites.com/2014/05/22/book-spotlight-eleanor-by-jason-gurley/


----------



## xinamarieuhl

WIPpet (work in progress snippet) over thisaway:

http://xuwriter.wordpress.com/2014/05/21/is-it-only-wednesday/

And a pre-10th century riddle song to a shield over here:

http://xuwriter.wordpress.com/2014/05/20/the-shield/


----------



## heidi_g

Jennifer Ellision's new release, _Threat of Sky and Sea_, a young adult fantasy, is being showcased on the Speculative Fiction showcase today. Plus, you can enter to win a $50 Amazon Giftcard

http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/05/threats-of-sea-and-glass-by-jennifer.html


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

From 'Say My Name' to 'Say Yes'; Destiny's Child reunites on gospel song 

http://exm.nr/1m7Floy


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from The Gondoliers of Tongli:


----------



## 262Runner

I posted an unboxing of my autographed edition of Pennsylvania by Michael Bunker.

http://www.billdowis.com/2014/05/22/pennsylvania-unboxing/


----------



## PanGalacticBlog

I posted a new cover idea sent to me last night:

http://pangalacticblog.com/looking-for-new-cover-designee-for-my-reports/

and that I'm looking for a designer to redo the cover based on that idea from @WriterBLAlley


----------



## steffmetal

One of my hobbies is home-brewing, and since a lot of readers are interested in this as well, I've started posting recipes and tips on my blog. This week - plum wine. Next week - Ancient Irish Mead recipe  Yum!

http://www.steffmetal.com/home-brewing-plum-wine-recipe/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - a commentary on Amazon's new SHORT READS program.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/05/22/amazon-launches-short-reads/


----------



## SVD

Just posted. My zombie apocalypse novel *Sometimes We Ran * is a year old. 

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6329227-sometimes-we-ran-a-story-from-the-zombie-apocalypse---one-year-later


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Part sixteen of my latest experiment in writing a serial.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/05/23/the-shadow-wolf-sagas-blade-breaker-1-16/


----------



## SidneyW

I wrote an entry in the My Writing Process Blog hop http://sidneywilliams.blogspot.com/2014/05/my-writing-process-blog-hop.html


----------



## SB James

My most recent blog post was about paperback books and what happens to them after a while:
http://sbjamestheauthor.wordpress.com/2014/05/22/the-joys-and-perils-of-owning-a-paperback-book/
Sort of a photo essay... and also gives you insight about the kind of crap I used to read


----------



## TechnoHippy

Crystal A Bourque (author of Eve's return) joins me in the latest guest author interview, discover more about her and her writing here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/guest-author-interview-crystal-bourque.html


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"Twin brothers, 21, charged with running sex for money ring on Facebook" 

http://exm.nr/1vTaql2


----------



## heidi_g

_Dreaming of the Sea_, a contemporary fairy tale retelling of _The Little Mermaid_, is the new release featured on the Speculative Fiction showcase today. Plus, you can enter to win a $50 Amazon gift card!

http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/05/dreaming-of-sea-by-heidi-garrett.html


----------



## KarlaGomez

yes.
Curse my WIP >:L I don't wanna work on it anymore 
   

GomezKarla.blogspot.com


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week, I posted "The Staggering Cost of Fraud" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on my writing blog, "Do You Sell Paperbacks Through Amazon Anymore?", http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal (Would welcome feedback and discussion on this one), or perhaps there's already a thread on this topic?

Thanks!

Debra


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

I posted a wrap-up of my recent activities, including interviews, Goodreads, and--of course--the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

http://selliotbrandis.com/2014/05/24/a-wrap-up-interviews-goodreads-and-showcases/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Fun Photo Friday - Tongli Favorites Part 1:


----------



## Steve Vernon

Latest blog entry!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/05/24/a-small-writing-milestone-why-am-i-happy/


----------



## tknite

Awesome Indie Book Roundup (5/24/14): http://knitewrites.com/2014/05/24/awesome-indie-book-roundup-52414/


----------



## Micah Ackerman

I posted about my novel's release date of June 5th

micahackerman.com/blog.html


----------



## Ronny K

Just put down everything I know about generating book reviews:

I Wish I Can Fli: Generating Honest Book Reviews


----------



## Steve Vernon

Latest blog entry!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/05/24/someone-left-the-gate-open/


----------



## Scott Daniel

A round-up of recent self-publishing news, including the latest from Joe Konrath, Hugh Howey and Russell Blake:

http://66.147.244.109/~pjlincol/self-publishingisprofitable/


----------



## books_mb

Braingate - You Thought It's Science-Fiction, But It's Not

http://metinmediamath.wordpress.com/2014/05/24/braingate-you-thought-its-science-fiction-but-its-not/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I wrote about how *You Have the Power* to affect what products are available, what products are popular, and what stores and online vendors survive, thrive, or fade away, all by writing a few words.


----------



## mphicks

After reading fellow kboarder S. Elliot Brandis' first novel, IRRADIATED, I felt compelled to say a few things about it. Spoiler alert - his book is awesome.

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/05/24/irradiated-a-review/


----------



## UltraRob

I made a few posts this week that might be of interest to people here:

Writing Chinese Style, or how to Crank Out 50,001 Words in a Day

Prepping Your Novel

Google's Great New Tool for Finding Royalty Free Images for Blogs and Covers

Enjoy!
Rob


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

mphicks said:


> After reading fellow kboarder S. Elliot Brandis' first novel, IRRADIATED, I felt compelled to say a few things about it. Spoiler alert - his book is awesome.
> 
> http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/05/24/irradiated-a-review/


LOL. People aren't going to want to read it, after that massive spoiler...

I just updated my 'About Me' page. People kept looking at it, but it had very little interesting information.

I hate talking about myself, so instead I took an, uh, novel approach.

http://selliotbrandis.com/about/


----------



## TechnoHippy

This week's Sunday Story is the winning tale from last November's short fiction contest - 'Worms' by Emily Nemchick:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/sunday-story-worms-by-emily-nemchick.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

Latest blog entry - a gift from my wife.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/05/25/a-word-cloud-of-wonderful-news/


----------



## Norman Crane

I blogged about films: the cinema of Indian filmmaker Mani Kaul and Russian filmmaker Andrei Tarkovsky's polaroids. Polaroids feel so d*mn old.


----------



## KMatthew

Blogged about what to realistically expect as an indie author.
http://kmatthewbooks.com/what-to-realistically-expect-when-you-become-an-indie-author/


----------



## TechnoHippy

Science-fiction author Therin Knite joins me in today's guest author interview, discover more about him and his writing here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/guest-author-interview-therin-knite.html


----------



## R. Doug

Memorial Day Missive - The All-Volunteer Concept is a Complete and Utter Failure


----------



## ilamont

In all the talk about Amazon/Hachette, one thing that has been missing is a discussion of the competition:

Apple deserves some blame for an Amazon monopoly

[deleted excerpt]


----------



## tknite

Book Spotlight: "Way of the Wolf" by Mark E. Cooper

http://knitewrites.com/2014/05/26/book-spotlight-way-of-the-wolf-by-mark-e-cooper/


----------



## William Meikle

Latest News update from me: What's coming up, details of the new Challenger hardcover, and some Kindle success stories

http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## Lummox JR

I was encouraged by some kind words about my previous blurb posts, so I've added a tag for them and continued with a 4th in the series: The red pen and the kitchen sink. With bonus self-deprecation!


----------



## Natasha Holme

YES. I've announced my new Lesbian Crush Diary SERIES website.

Blog post:
www.lesbian-crushes-and-bulimia.com/lesbian-crush-diaries

New website:
www.lesbiancrushdiaries.com


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've been out of the country for a few days, but now I'm back. I blogged about the Nebula Awards and reactions to the winning works and shared some photos from my archives of the Glasgow School of Art as well as some other Charles Rennie Mackintosh designs on the occasion of the devastating fire at the Glasgow School of Art last Friday.


----------



## kyokominamino

Hey guys!

My paranormal romance short story collection, The Deadly Seven, started its blog tour today. I'd be honored if you'd join me!










Here's the first stop: http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/the-deadly-seven-virtual-blog-tour/

And here's the second stop: http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/the-deadly-seven-blog-tour-stop-2/

Each post has a Raffelcopter book giveaway at the bottom, so at the very least, you can enter to win my book for free.


----------



## JSHazzard

Currently blogging about a giveaway I'll be doing of thirty pieces of garnet and sterling jewelry to celebrate the release of my first novel on June 17th. The book is titled Blood Leverage, Book One of the Bloodstone Chronicles, so I'm calling it Thirty Days of Bloodstone Bling, and each day I reveal a new piece of jewelry as I count down to the release of the book.  www.jshazzard.com


----------



## heidi_g

Michael Patrick Hicks Talks About How He Writes at the Speculative Fiction showcase today, plus you can win a $50 Amazon Giftcard!

http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/05/michael-patrick-hicks-talks-about-how.html


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today on my blog I discuss the mysterious story of the Connecticut Leatherman.

http://www.micahackerman.com/blog/the-true-story-of-the-connecticut-leatherman


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"Are police responsible for Isla Vista shooting massacre?" 

http://exm.nr/1nQYzyl


----------



## Grace Elliot

It rainy and grey here today, which is a shame because it's Pinner Fair. 
Never mind, here is a blog post about the history of the fair, so you don't have to go out and get wet.
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/pinner-fair.html


----------



## heidi_g

Terah Edun's _Sworn to Defiance _is featured on the Speculative Fiction showcase today... plus, that chance to win a $50 Amazon gift card

http://indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/05/sworn-to-defiance-by-terah-edun.html


----------



## tknite

Book Spotlight: "Disruption" by WJ Davies [FREE through 5/29!]

http://knitewrites.com/2014/05/28/book-spotlight-disruption-by-wj-davies-free-through-529/


----------



## Cat Amesbury

This past week has been a series on "Everyday Magic", a collection of entries about the fantastical everyday things that have inspired the fantastical less-everyday events in my writing. You can find all of the entries at www.catamesbury.com


----------



## TechnoHippy

In this week's blog shout we take a trip to C. S. Bailey's blog 'Alternate Hellos', discover more about this blog here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/blog-shout-out-alternate-hellos.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Blogging about losing Maya Angelou and sharing her words and passion for language, life and love.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2014/05/rip-maya-angelou.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Walking the Streets of Tongli:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I talk about the She-Hulk, romance novels and Soylent Green today.


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

This is a Past Ryan Sullivan appreciation post


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Brad Pitt assaulted at Maleficent movie premiere; his children not harmed

http://exm.nr/1kqwxuE


----------



## Jim Johnson

Finally got my blog to a state where I'm good sharing it. In the process of updating signatures on various forums and so forth. Not a lot of content yet but every platform has to start with one or two planks, right? Join me in banging in some nails and slapping some paint onto my magic bakery.


----------



## Micah Ackerman

Today I posted about the true epidemic of vampire hysteria in New England. This is the real life V-Wars

http://www.micahackerman.com/blog/true-story-of-the-new-england-vampire-panic-and-mercy-brown


----------



## heidi_g

_The Lost Tales of Power_, a space opera trilogy by Vincent Trigili, is the featured new release on the Speculative Showcase today!

http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/05/the-lost-tales-of-power-volumes-1-3-by.html


----------



## SVD

As a matter of fact...

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6351002-fbody-gathering-18


----------



## Kali.Amanda

_Silver hair is a beautiful crown found in a righteous life_, which may be why I tend to idolize little old ladies who love words and let their voices fill me with truth.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2014/05/grand-motherly-words.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announced my latest release, a German language short story.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Somehow I'm way off the 2013 pace for blogs...so here's a little of why!

Sometimes we're busy writing and at other times busy meeting, greeting and making covers and stuff...here's my plans for the next 6 months. Hope you all like them. Bob does an amazing job making it happen visually. Come to think of it I am pretty good between the covers.

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/05/30/conventions-awards-book-signings-time-to-get-ready/


----------



## Marina Finlayson

I'm working my way through the alphabet, doing a review of a fantasy novel for each letter. I'm up to "F is for Fire", a review of _Fire _by Kristin Cashore.

http://www.pecked-by-ducks.blogspot.com.au/2014/05/f-is-for-fire.html


----------



## heidi_g

The young adult fantasy, _The Edge of the Woods_, is the featured new release on the Speculative Fiction showcase today!

http://indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/05/the-edge-of-woods-by-ceinwen-langley.html


----------



## Scott Daniel

As a writer, do you ever feel like you're on a deserted island? I do. Fortunately, I've met some really cool Indies along the way. Here's an interview with one DK Gaston:

http://66.147.244.109/~pjlincol/want-to-be-a-writer/


----------



## tknite

My Official Publication Schedule!

http://knitewrites.com/2014/05/30/my-official-book-publication-schedule/


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I posted about Chuck Wendig's 350 word challenge and my writing stats for the last month using is

http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/05/30/350-word-challenge/


----------



## Randall Wood

I posted the results of a project I've been working on for months.

The people here would call it porn....Betsy, please don't smite me, its not what you think! 

http://www.randallwoodauthor.com/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I just posted the Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up for May, including several books by KBoarders.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week, I posted "Huge Rise in ID Theft in Canada", http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on my writing blog I posted "Cleaning House" at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Steve Vernon

Some basic training for writers.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/05/31/first-drafts-need-to-be-fcked-up/


----------



## tknite

Awesome Indie Book Roundup (5/31/14): http://knitewrites.com/2014/05/31/awesome-indie-book-roundup-53114/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Yesterday I posted *One Tough Challenge... Are You Up For It?* It's about horse racing and my books, which have nothing to do with horse racing.


----------



## Steve Vernon

My May sales figures - Scratch and Sniff...

[URL=http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress]http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/05/31/kobo-versus-kindle-my-own-experience/[/url]


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I continue my irregular series of reviews of vintage German films with a a review of the truly hallucinatory classic melodrama _Und ewig singen die Wälder_ (And the woods sing forever).


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"Anonymous donor giving away cash via Twitter clues; your city could be next!"

http://exm.nr/Sm1h4x


----------



## D.D.Parker

I posted my big, grand entrance along with... *drum roll* .... a gif of a cat knocking something over.

Go check it out!


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

Enter the Kindle Fire Giveaway - Author Feature: Rebecca Hamilton with "THE FOREVER GIRL"


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry is a part of a really cool stream-of-consciousness blog exercise. Some of you folks might want to give it a try.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/06/01/saturday-stream-of-consciousness-mountain-man/


----------



## msfowle

Rescheduling My Internal Schedule >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-12Q


----------



## UltraRob

Phasing, a Unique Story Plotting Technique. http://robynpaterson.com/?p=3401


----------



## Steve Vernon

A busy blogging day today.

Something for you Facebook folk - [URL=http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress]http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/06/01/for-all-of-you-facebook-types/[/url]

And a guest blog entry from the SUMMER OF ZOMBIE BLOG TOUR - http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/06/01/summer-of-zombie-blog-tour-2014/


----------



## TechnoHippy

To wind up this fine Sunday I have a guest post and a book shout out for Jan Sikes' book 'Flowers and Stone':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/guest-post-flowers-and-stone-by-jan.html


----------



## R. Doug

Currently in Quebec on another cruise, so I can't post sample shots as usual. Anyway, here's the link to Fun Friday - Tongli Part 2: http://rdougwicker.com/2014/05/30/fun-photo-friday-tongli-part-2/


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Posted about my non existent May numbers
http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/06/01/may-2014-numbers/


----------



## RuthNestvold

I posted about the passing of my dear friend, Jay Lake, June 6, 1964 - June 1, 2014:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2014/06/01/jay-lake-june-6-1964-june-1-2014/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My cover reveal for ROGUE AGENTS, the next thriller in the Justin Hall series:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/06/01/cover-of-rogue-agents/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## Adrian Howell

The Hazards of Read-Walking (or how I almost stepped on a snake )

http://adrianhowell.blogspot.jp/2014/06/the-hazards-of-read-walking.html


----------



## jdcore

My entry into the Writing Process Blog Tour ... http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2014/06/the-writing-process-blog-tour.html


----------



## Rob Ryan

A few of my thoughts on how epic fantasy authors brand their books: http://homeofhighfantasy.com/2014/06/02/epic-fantasy-author-branding/


----------



## TechnoHippy

Rodney Carlson, author of 'Misaligned' joins me for today's guest author interview. You can find out more about him and his writing here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/guest-author-interview-rodney-carlson.html


----------



## msfowle

AUTHOR FEATURE

_Away From The Sun_ by Jason D. Morrow >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-12Z


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

Enter the Kindle Fire Giveaway - Author Feature: Deborah Jay with "THE PRINCE'S MAN"

The second and final author feature on my blog for the giveaway.


----------



## tknite

Author Interview: R.M. Ridley

http://knitewrites.com/2014/06/02/author-interview-r-m-ridley/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I blogged about homemade fruit ice pops. They are easy to make, delicious, relatively cheap (and will not contain any preservatives, if you want to keep those out of your diet). You can make them as healthy or decadent as you wish! And it will probably bring back awesome childhood memories. In fact, I think you should share your ice pop memories with the rest of us!

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2014/06/homemade-ice-pops.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

We have a new delight for horror fans in this week's Tuesday Tease. C. Robert Cales provides a preface for his novel 'The Bookseller', you can read it here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/tuesday-tease-bookseller-by-c-robert.html


----------



## mphicks

I wrote a bit about my path to publication at http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/05/29/convergence-and-the-path-to-publication-iv-in-the-wild/ last week.

Yesterday I was home sick, but managed to get in some serious writing time, so my Sick Day Productiveness post kind of teases my next release. http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/06/02/sick-day-productiveness/


----------



## drewavera

Posted several new author interviews on my blog recently. I'm open to hosting more authors as well if anyone's interested. drewavera.wordpress.com


----------



## timskorn

Did a post on Shakeology and Shaun T's "T25" workout program. It's a hoot! http://timhscott.wordpress.com/2014/06/03/the-shakeology-and-t25-experiment/


----------



## Patty Jansen

I went to Vivid!










More pictures: http://pattyjansen.com/blog/photography-vivid/


----------



## KevinH

Just posted about releasing the boxed set for my _Warden_ series: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/


----------



## TechnoHippy

For this week's blog shout out we visit Carmen Stevens' blog about her books and life in general, discover more here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/blog-shout-out-carmens-blog.html


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

'Keeping Up With The Kardashians' star Kourtney pregnant again; still unwed

http://exm.nr/1kLbP3I


----------



## tknite

Author Interview: Yawatta Hosby

http://knitewrites.com/2014/06/04/author-interview-yawatta-hosby/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My note about a special preview of ROGUE AGENTS is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/06/04/special-preview-of-rogue-agents/

Enjoy and share,

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## UltraRob

Today I wrote a post called How Much Should You Write a Day? with my thoughts on this topic that many writers struggle with.

Rob


----------



## D.D.Parker

Learn how to avoid all those annoying serial killers and their one star reviews!

Check out my blog post about it here:

http://www.dd-parker.com/writing-tips/beware-folks-theres-serial-killer/


----------



## RuthNestvold

In memory of my dear friend and fellow writer Jay Lake, I posted a bit about our collaboration process:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2014/06/04/sharing-a-bit-from-our-collaboration-process-in-memory-of-jay-lake/


----------



## BuddyGott

A new funny short story I wrote called "Luigi's Lemon Suey." 

http://buddygott.com/2014/06/01/luigis-lemon-suey/


----------



## Wo3lf

Ken Mooney just had a tumor removed from his brain. He is a fellow author and a bunch of us are doing a Book Bomb to make him feel better. It also helps that he is a phenomenally talented writer from Ireland. Please join us in the fun. #MakeKensDay

http://woelfdietrich.com/2014/06/05/makekensday-the-ken-mooney-book-bomb-prose-before-ho-hos/


----------



## Rob Ryan

My latest post is on how to write a blurb - particularly high fantasy blurbs.

http://homeofhighfantasy.com/2014/06/04/high-fantasy-how-to-write-a-blurb/


----------



## heidi_g

New Adult Romance + Zombie Apocalypse = Benton: A Zombie Novel by Jolie Du Pre at the Speculative Fiction Showcase today!

http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/06/benton-zombie-novel-by-jolie-du-pre.html


----------



## tknite

12 Things Every Indie Author Needs to Know

http://knitewrites.com/2014/06/05/12-things-every-indie-author-needs-to-know/


----------



## RaeC

I _finally _updated the dang thing.  Gonna have to work on that.

Brand new superhero flash fiction story:

The Primary Color


----------



## BatCauldron

I've recently added a couple of posts.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

AmsterdamAssassin said:


> I posted the opening of my work-in-progress IN POCKET and ask readers of my blog to use the comment section to rate/review the sample. So far I have one comment, but I hope more readers will chime in...


I've rewritten the opening of IN POCKET, so now readers can compare and comment.

Excerpt:


> The world is strangely tilted when I open my eyes to the deafening roar of the helicopter reverberating against the walls around me. The down draft of the blades stir the loose dirt on the grimy bricks and I shield my eyes again, feeling grit blown against my face. Around me everything remains dark. The helicopter's search light must be trained on something else. Or someone else.
> 
> The wind dies down and the roar changes to a bass-line thumping as the police helicopter flies away. A bit further away, around the corner, I hear a siren starting up, but it sounds like an ambulance, not a police vehicle.
> 
> I closed my eyes again. I must've passed out. For an instant, I think. Just long enough to lose my bearings. I remember her face, looking up at me. And the hard punches in my belly, now a faint throbbing.
> 
> Without opening my eyes, I push myself in an upright position, the bricks damp and cold against my buttocks. My legs feel like they're asleep, but without tingling-the usual pins-and-needles sensation is mysteriously absent. A bad sign. I think I can forget about running. Or even getting up.


----------



## ilamont

I figured fellow KBers would find this interesting:

*Why I like the KBoards publishing community*

[deleted excerpt]

Read the rest of the post


----------



## Scott Daniel

I am offering free beta reading and minor editing to three commenters on my blog: http://66.147.244.109/~pjlincol/free-beta-reading-editing-fiction-writers/


----------



## TechnoHippy

HL Carpenter provides a guest post entitled 'Hopping Down the Blogging Trail', a useful read for authors. They also provide an excerpt from their novel 'Taxing Pecksniffery':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/guest-post-hopping-down-blogging-trail.html


----------



## heidi_g

Cat Amesbury talks about how she writes today at the Speculative Fiction showcase!

http://www.indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/06/cat-amesbury-talks-about-how-she-writes.html


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I just posted a bit of flash fiction inspired by Chuck Wendig's challenge

http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/06/06/flash-fiction-challenge-rise-of-the-phoenix/


----------



## KarlaGomez

http://gomezkarla.blogspot.com/2014/06/insecure-writers-support-group-june.html

where I talk about being too scared to make revisions to make my WIP better


----------



## RaeC

My personal, entirely super-serious musings on the "to-be" verb debacle.

Shakespeare Smokin' Dope (or How I Learned to Love "To-Be" Verbs)


----------



## elaineorr

I did less blogging in the spring, in part because I was working on a couple of books. It's interesting that not doing for awhile makes it seem hard to do. Once I get in there, it's not! A recent post talks about a book I did, 500+ Hashtags for Writers.
http://www.elaineorr.blogspot.com/2014/05/reaching-readers-with-hashtags.html

It's geared mostly to fiction writers, but the explanations and some hashtags would apply to all books.

Elaine Orr
www.elaineorr.com


----------



## tknite

Request an ARC of my second book, Othella!

http://knitewrites.com/2014/06/06/request-an-arc-of-my-second-book-othella/


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

I just posted a glimpse into my next work-- A Post-Apocalyptic Western.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I reviewed another silly old film. This one is a romantic comedy of mistaken identity - with helicopter stunts.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted *Where Am I Going, Anyway?* which is actually about planning before writing a novel, rather than being about writing goals (which I now realize the title sort of implies).

And since I went to the trouble... well, not very much trouble, but some... to create a dragon-related image to go with the opening line of the blog post, and since I couldn't get that to show up correctly on Facebook or Google+, I'm gonna share it here! So click on the dragon if you want to go to the blog post:


----------



## R. Doug

Good morning, all.  Just got back from a 7-day cruise, so I'll post all my previous week's post links sometime tomorrow.  Just wanted to drop by and see how y'all are doing.


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

Just posted a blog about the writing life...

https://jeanetteraleigh.wordpress.com/


----------



## timskorn

Negative review of "Edge of Tomorrow". It contains spoilers! http://timhscott.wordpress.com/2014/06/07/edge-of-tomorrow-review/


----------



## Aderyn Wood

Just launched me second publication!

http://aderynwood.blogspot.com/

Very excited


----------



## Cactus Lady

I revealed the new cover for my very first published novel  I loved the stock picture I used on the old cover, but it didn't really convey what the book is about. Now it's got shiny new custom art! (New cover all uploaded and everything, just waiting for it to make its way through Amazon's system and show up on the book buying page.)

http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/urdaisunia-cover-reveal-and-sneak-peek


----------



## Steve Vernon

Something completely different - my beef with a local wine company.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/06/07/selkie-in-a-bottle/


----------



## TechnoHippy

This week's Sunday Story is from one of my favourite Indie horror writers, visit the link below to read 'Pick a Cup' by David Haynes:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/sunday-story-pick-cup-by-david-haynes.html


----------



## Thomas Watson

The beginning of an examination of how writing works for me.

http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/2014/05/27/the-process-part-one-the-stuff-of-which-daydreams-are-made/


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from Fun Photo Friday - Tongli Part 2:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Tongli - From Canals to the Garden of Seclusion and Meditation:


----------



## R. Doug

From The Jade Buddha Temple Shanghai:


----------



## R. Doug

And finally, from Fun Photo Friday - Jade Buddha Temple Favorites:


----------



## UltraRob

Why Your First Draft Should Suck (and That's a Good Thing!)


----------



## mphicks

Well, today's my birthday and I decided to celebrate by posting a small excerpt from a short horror story I've been working on. 
http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/06/08/the-big-35-for-me-and-a-consumption-preview-for-you/


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Yaya DaCosta to portray icon Whitney Houston in Lifetime's biopic

http://exm.nr/1uB1oY5


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

mphicks said:


> Well, today's my birthday and I decided to celebrate by posting a small excerpt from a short horror story I've been working on.
> http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/06/08/the-big-35-for-me-and-a-consumption-preview-for-you/


HAPPY BIRTHDAY Michael!!!


----------



## mphicks

Thanks Pamela!


----------



## KevinH

Just posted an interview with editor Faith Williams: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2014/06/editor-interview-faith-williams-of.html


----------



## R. Doug

mphicks said:


> Well, today's my birthday and I decided to celebrate by posting a small excerpt from a short horror story I've been working on.
> http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/06/08/the-big-35-for-me-and-a-consumption-preview-for-you/


Hope you had a wonderful birthday today.


----------



## Micah Ackerman

A strange phenomena that has scientists baffled, could these strange globules be alien?
http://www.micahackerman.com/blog/extraterrestrial-visitors-in-the-arizona-desert


----------



## Sara C

I just did a short post about how my poor body is failing me, but the part I'm excited about is finally revamping my wordpress to look a little more like a website. http://saracroethle.wordpress.com/


----------



## chrisstevenson

Crikey, I'm late for an installment in Guerrilla Warfare for Writers. Here it is:

Sinister Motives in Big Publishing?

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I remember my Grandmother thinking the stories of her own life that she related to me.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/06/09/stories-from-my-grandmother/


----------



## TechnoHippy

Fantasy author K.M. Woodward joins me for today's guest author interview, discover more about her and her writing here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/guest-author-interview-km-woodward.html


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Been awhile since I updated...life has been throwing bricks at me. 

Excerpt from upcoming Time Walkers Book 4


----------



## briasbooks

I've been posting every few weeks but I find myself writing to other authors. I think I need to include a mix of personal posts as if I were writing in my own journal. Also, adding release dates, new covers, talking about characters, etc. will help mix it up.


----------



## Andre Jute

Kissing the Blarney​


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I posted about some recent milestones I've met 

http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/06/09/milestones/


----------



## xinamarieuhl

Two Anglo Saxon Riddle Songs: http://xuwriter.wordpress.com/2014/06/09/two-more-anglo-saxon-riddle-songs/

Free humorous short stories: http://xuwriter.wordpress.com/2014/06/04/silly-stories-and-a-work-in-progress/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Writing Blindly - what to do when you aren't sure which way your story/blog/novel is going...

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/06/10/writing-blind-when-you-dont-know-where-a-story-is-going/


----------



## Frank Zubek

I posted a new interview with editor Todd Barselow
If you're curious about what it is an editor does to your manuscript this interview has some valuable info  www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/


----------



## tknite

Last Chance to Request an ARC of my Second Book, Othella!

http://knitewrites.com/2014/06/10/last-chance-to-request-an-arc-of-my-second-book-othella/


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Newlywed couple dead; crashed head-on into each other while texting each other

http://exm.nr/1kiA6OF


----------



## 69959

I shared about my new release, Duplicity: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/06/09/new-release-duplicity-the-transformed-5-newrelease/


----------



## Ed Robinson

About a woman who was jailed for going Off-Grid.

http://quityourjobandliveonaboat.wordpress.com/2014/06/10/woman-jailed-for-living-off-the-grid/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My note about completing ROGUE AGENTS is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/06/10/rogue-agents-is-complete/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from Tea Time at the Jade Buddha Temple:


----------



## Andre Jute

R. Doug said:


> Samples from Tea Time at the Jade Buddha Temple:


Never mind the quality of the photography, feel the width of the cultural experience. Thanks for enlightening my day, Doug.


----------



## R. Doug

Andre Jute said:


> Never mind the quality of the photography, feel the width of the cultural experience. Thanks for enlightening my day, Doug.


I'm so glad you enjoyed the article, André. It was a fun experience.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I have a somewhat rambling post about penny dreadfuls (Victorian pulp fiction, not the TV series), moral panics and indie publishing.


----------



## TechnoHippy

For this week's blog shout out we visit author Shaun Jeffrey's blog 'in the Shadows', discover more in his own words below. On a completely unrelated note I'm enjoying his short story collection 'Voyeurs of Death' at the moment and if you enjoy imaginative horror it's well worth checking out - a proper review will be coming soon!

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/blog-shout-out-in-shadows.html


----------



## cwashburn

I wrote a post today about the influence a book can have on a child at the age when they are becoming cognizant of the world outside their home and neighbourhood.  I wrote about a specific book that I still recall and recently decided I wanted to re-read again as an adult.


----------



## RaeC

Plight of the Moronic Savant (or Why DC Comics Shouldn't Try to be Perfect&#8230;Just Interesting)

I'm a long-term comic book geek, and especially of DC Comics characters (Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman, Flash, etc.), and I felt the need to articulate my thoughts about a few things.


----------



## tknite

Enter the Othella Goodreads Giveaway!

http://knitewrites.com/2014/06/11/enter-the-othella-giveaway-on-goodreads/


----------



## John A. A. Logan

On friends, influences, and destiny - Kurosawa's Brother

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/kurosawas-brother-by-john-a-logan.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

Two posts today:

My interview with Neil White, author of THE DEATH COLLECTOR, a thriller that came out on June 5

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/06/11/10-questions-with-neil-white/

and my note about FOG OF WAR being on BookBub today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/06/11/fog-of-war-is-99-cents/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## KL_Phelps

Added a new entry to the my Talking Sh!t blog: my inane ramblings about humor/comedy http://www.klphelps.com/?p=167


----------



## chrisstevenson

From Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:

SINISTER MOTIVES IN BIG PUBLISHING?

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2...


----------



## Rob Ryan

Here's my latest. I delve into the poetic prose of Tolkien and Robert E. Howard.

http://homeofhighfantasy.com/2014/06/12/high-style-poetic-prose-and-elevated-diction/


----------



## Claudia King

New release! Plus more plans for novels, prequels, and ideas that might never see the light of day.

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/the-brand-new-broken-moon-part-4.html


----------



## tknite

Writing The Apocalypse: Settings and My Second Book

http://knitewrites.com/2014/06/12/writing-the-apocalypse-settings-and-my-second-book/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My note about the ranking of FOG OF WAR after a BookBub ad is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/06/12/fog-of-war-stands-at-no-1/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## mphicks

Wrote a bit about my approach and thoughts On Editing.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

#GoKillYourself: the latest fast-growing trending hashtag; danger ahead

http://exm.nr/1s8AWYj


----------



## M T McGuire

I posted about my latest book release, the third book in my trilogy - but unfortunately I count like Baldric out of Blackadder so it's not the last. Although on the upside the last one is out next month so it's not long for readers to wait.

http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2014/06/12/entrails-omens-eggciting-news-and-eggstraordinary-matters/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Dim Sum in Shanghai - Nanxiang Steamed Bun Restaurant:


----------



## KarlaGomez

Finished Rebecca Hamilton's THE FOREVER GIRL and loved it to many pieces.

Therin Knite's book blog tour for upcoming OTHELLA announcement


----------



## tknite

Book Spotlight: "Spectra's Gambit" by Vincent Trigili

http://knitewrites.com/2014/06/13/book-spotlight-spectras-gambit-by-vincent-trigili/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - Some Random Favorites from 2010:


----------



## Cege Smith

I've been getting the question a lot lately it seems where folks want to understand the process of publishing. When I asked a follow-up question to them, I find I'm getting an interesting answer:

http://www.cegesmith.com/2014/06/13/the-i-want-to-publish-a-book-process-step-1/


----------



## tknite

Awesome Indie Book Roundup (6/14/14)

http://knitewrites.com/2014/06/14/awesome-indie-book-roundup-61414/


----------



## Will Mastin

My current dilemma of Hurry Cane vs. Trusty Cane. So much pressure!

http://willmastin.com/?p=55


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with James Lovegrove, author of SHERLOCK HOLMES - GODS OF WAR, a thriller that came out on June 10, is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/06/15/10-questions-with-james-lovegrove/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

Our author continued her snippet series with Snippet No. 4.

http://theimmarcescibleword.blogspot.com/2014/06/snippet-no-4.html?m=0


----------



## Rob Ryan

I just posted on the epic fantasy author Roger Taylor.

http://homeofhighfantasy.com/2014/06/15/roger-taylor-high-fantasy-excellence/


----------



## tknite

Review: "Eleanor" by Jason Gurley

http://knitewrites.com/2014/06/15/review-eleanor-by-jason-gurley/


----------



## TechnoHippy

This week's Sunday Story is one of my own. A priest talks with a dolphin in 'Preaching with Dolphins':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/p/preaching-with-dolphins.html


----------



## KevinH

Just posted about achieving 25,000 in ebook sales: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2014/06/update-on-ebook-sales-25000-sold.html.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

T. A.Miles has released the official character portrait of Mage-Superior Ashwin from our dark fantasy trilogy

 [URL=http://theimmarcescibleword.blogspot.com/2014/06/character-portrait-ashwin.html?m=0]http://theimmarcescibleword.blogspot.com/2014/06/character-portrait-ashwin.html?m=0 [/url]


----------



## heidi_g

This week's features on the Speculative Fiction showcase were:

Jason Gurley: http://indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/06/deep-breath-hold-tight-by-jason-gurley.html
William D. Richards: http://indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/06/william-d-richards-talks-about-how-he.html
Heather Hamilton-Senter http://indiespecfic.blogspot.com/2014/06/bound-in-blue-book-one-of-sword.html

Plus, you can enter to win a $50 Amazon Giftcard!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Before the start of the chaos of my weekend, I posted *How I Made a Profit With Less Revenue Than Cost*. Hint: It involves using Dwolla.


----------



## Cege Smith

A bit that Jimmy Fallon did on The Tonight Show got me spun up a bit again about George R R Martin.

So here's my little rant about authors upsetting readers: http://www.cegesmith.com/2014/06/15/when-authors-upset-readers/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted another linkdump today.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Tarzan, Paddington Bear, Dragonflies and Writing...

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/06/15/tarzan-paddington-and-dragonflies/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I try something a little different today: posting the Glossary additions for my new book as a teaser.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/06/16/warbound-the-shield-maiden-glossary-teaser/


----------



## LGOULD

I posted some thoughts about the challenges of trying to convert a novel into a movie on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Backhoe used to find body of woman buried under rubbish after floor collapsed 

http://exm.nr/1ju3JNB


----------



## MrBourbons

My latest blog post covers my new release and how it fits into the dynamic of my world building.

http://t.co/yqho7ruo7C


----------



## TechnoHippy

In today's guest author interview I am joined by fantasy author Andy Peloquin. You can find out more about him and his writing here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/guest-author-interview-andy-peloquin.html


----------



## tknite

Everything You Need to Know about My Second Book Release [Hint: There will be giveaways!]

http://knitewrites.com/2014/06/16/everything-you-need-to-know-about-my-second-book-release-hint-there-will-be-giveaways/


----------



## msfowle

Get Dirty (a little life experience) -> http://wp.me/p2k90c-137


----------



## SunshineOnMe

My ramblings about Father's Day, in a world where the word "father" brings pain. Titled: You Are Important
http://joyfullivingpafterchildabuse.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

A few thoughts about graduations, my many graduations and rambling about whether they're necessary...

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2014/06/graduations-galore.html


----------



## R. Doug

Countdown of my last six blog posts on China with Lantern Festival by Day. Sample shots:


----------



## Kali.Amanda

In my effort to look at an international array of comfort foods, I do a food porn piece about fried eggs. I blogged about fried egg porn.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2014/06/a-caballo.html


----------



## Cege Smith

I describe how I start writing a story. And this marks the beginning of my journaling on the blog how I write from beginning to end:
http://www.cegesmith.com/2014/06/16/out-in-the-open-one-authors-creative-process-exposed/


----------



## TonyWrites

My latest post to my blog "The Write Life" discusses why you need to be smooth with your plot twists:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/be-smooth-with-your-plot-twists/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

On sausages and novel writing...

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/06/17/november-in-july-or-how-many-bratwursts-do-you-need-to-write-a-novel/


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

I'm upgrading my website, with the help of Faus Ga.

I've written a blog about the design process, from an author's perspective. I hope this is useful to anyone considering enlisting outside help.

http://selliotbrandis.com/2014/06/17/website-design-part-ii/


----------



## daringnovelist

Somehow my entry never made it into the "Write Club" 500-word writing snippet contest. I am bummed out about it, but at least I can now talk about it. (Because, you know, you can't talk about things you enter in Write Club.)

And it's one of my two works in progress, so I WANT to talk about it.

So I posted the entry on my blog. (Slightly re-edited, or un-edited, because I no longer have to fit under 500 words and such.)

A Bit from The Man Who Ran Away

Camille


----------



## SVD

As a matter of fact ...

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6480029-yes-i-did-write-a-book


----------



## Lummox JR

Yet another blurb post tonight, this time focused on why the hard sell is so very very wrong there.


----------



## TechnoHippy

We have a double bill of blogs from Wayne Marinovich, his wildlife photography blog and his newer book blog. Discover them both in his own words here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/blog-shout-out-marinovich-books.html


----------



## mphicks

I've written a three-part series on my own five-year plan. Parts I and II are up, and the last part will go live Thursday morning.

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/06/17/the-five-year-plan-part-i/

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/06/18/the-five-year-plan-part-ii/


----------



## Anne Glynn

I did a Book Blast tour via the lovely folks at Goddess Fish. This is what happened: http://www.anneglynn.com/anneglynncom/so-how-did-the-book-blast-go


----------



## Kristy Tate

Talking about pillows, daughters and books at http://slingwords.blogspot.com/


----------



## tknite

My Second Book, Characters, Part 1

http://knitewrites.com/2014/06/18/my-second-book-characters-part-1/


----------



## Jan Strnad

Yep, totally not related to writing. It's just questions that keep me awake at 3 in the morning. One was inspired by another thread here at KBoards:



> If you make love with someone all night, can you still say you "slept" together?
> 
> If you're selling a lot of hotcakes, how do you describe what they're selling like?
> 
> It's a proven scientific fact that if you cut two earthworms in half and sew the two head-ends together and the two ass-ends together, the two-assed earthworm will outlive the two-headed earthworm. So the question is: Are scientists sadistic bastards or what?


And so forth.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

The fourth and final volume of my YA series comes out this August. Here I talk about it a little bit. Strange to think the first book in the series, _Mary of the Aether_, was also the first novel I ever published, and that was just two years ago. Since then, I have churned out one book after the other in a kind of fever dream.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/06/the-end-of-aether.html


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

T. A. Miles put up a new artwork today:

Untitled Work http://theimmarcescibleword.blogspot.com/2014/06/untitled-work.html


----------



## Tony Rabig

Yep, just a few minutes ago, with a note on the July 8 US Kindle release of four mystery/suspense novels by the late great Stanley Ellin.

Find it at http://tonyrabig.blogspot.com


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry on why I cannot in all good conscience write a blurb for David Bain's new weird western.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/06/19/david-bain-is-a-toe-stubbing-son-of-a-gun/


----------



## tknite

My Second Book: Characters, Part 2

http://knitewrites.com/2014/06/19/my-second-book-characters-part-2/


----------



## TechnoHippy

Book shout out for 'My Wandering Muse' by Anahit Arustamyan:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/book-shout-out-my-wandering-muse-by.html


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I added a few more reviews to my blog: A Stopped Reading Review of A Smudge of Gray by Jonathan Sturak, and positive reviews on two romance novels by Roberta Pearce: For Those Who Wait and A Bird Without Wings.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Woman videos herself having stroke after doctors say it was "just stress"

This is an outrage, but is the problem becoming more widespread than ever?

http://exm.nr/1perRYj


----------



## mphicks

Final post in my three-part series discussing my five-year plan: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/06/19/the-five-year-plan-part-iii/


----------



## RaeC

Gene Roddenberry/Notorious BIG: Twin Prophets of Literature (or Why It's Time To Embrace More Utopian Fiction)


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from Lantern Festival by Night:


----------



## BuddyGott

My newest posting: Fun with An Awkward Live Video, A New Interview, & Buddy Joins Wattpad.

http://buddygott.com/2014/06/19/fun-with-an-awkard-live-video-new-interview-buddy-joins-wattpad/

PS. - The new interview is one I conducted with writer Drew Avera for my show BUDDY'S WRITING SHOW.


----------



## CherieMarks

Today, I revealed two covers for a new series releasing next month. It was a fun experiment in using the cover reveal as a promo tool. I hope to make another results blogpost out of it after all is said and done. http://www.cheriemarks.blogspot.com


----------



## mphicks

Some thoughts on the closure of two Angry Robot Books imprints: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/06/20/angry-robot-closes-two-imprints/

And some thoughts on the book SEVERED: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/06/20/review-severed/


----------



## msfowle

*Know Your VA Benefits - http://wp.me/p2k90c-13a*


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

I have!!!

We're one of two fiction books about ghosts at the Stanley Hotel, starting July 4th! RIP next to Stephen King's SHINING! Pretty cool








http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/06/20/what-does-stephen-kings-shining-have-in-common-with-rip-book-4-in-the-cul8r-time-travel-mystery-series/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Denver Acey, author of QUANTUM BREACH, a thriller that came out on June 8, is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/06/20/10-questions-with-denver-acey/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm going to SUMMER CAMP!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/06/20/im-going-to-summer-camp/


----------



## 69959

I posted about the opportunity to read my not-yet-released novel Hidden Intentions: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/06/19/review-opportunity-hidden-intentions-paranormalromance-na/


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"Man ordered to take down U.S. flag because it makes Muslims feel threatened"

http://exm.nr/1npcgnE


----------



## angelamcconnell

I did! To announce the launch of my first self-published title! I got lots and lots of help reading these forums. So, thank you, guys!

And now I must sleep. 

http://angelamcconnell.com/uncategorized/we-made-a-book-come-see/


----------



## tknite

Read an excerpt from my second book, Othella!

http://knitewrites.com/2014/06/20/an-excerpt-from-my-second-book-part-1/


----------



## Jan Thompson

Turning off the internal editor? Hybrid author Carrie Turansky has some tips:

http://www.janthompson.com/a-cup-of-chai/carrie-turansky.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week is "What You Don't Know Can Hurt You", http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on my writing blog is "Langley International Festival is Coming!", http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
debra


----------



## cwashburn

Like quite a few of my blog posts, my most recent one has nothing to do with books or writing.  I describe my experience walking a picket line.


----------



## Cege Smith

I had one of those days on Tuesday, and so I wrote this as a pick-me-up.

http://www.cegesmith.com/2014/06/17/when-you-want-to-quit-do-this-instead/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announce my latest release, a German language crime short.


----------



## RJ Crayton

I posted my thoughts about that Salon article where the writer said self published writers should support Hachette rather than Amazon.

http://rjcrayton.com/2014/06/19/rooting-for-other-peoples-stupidity-isnt-a-sound-business-strategy/


----------



## R. Doug

A couple of samples from Fun Photo Friday - Lantern Festival Favorites:


----------



## tknite

Read a second excerpt from my second book, Othella!

http://knitewrites.com/2014/06/21/an-excerpt-from-my-second-book-part-2/


----------



## mphicks

Today's post is a little bit of book buzz for upcoming releases: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/06/21/the-ever-growing-reading-list/

Feel free to chime in with titles that have caught your eye, what you're reading, and what's on the horizon!


----------



## TechnoHippy

This week's sunday story is 'Garbage' by Jason Purdy which is one of the entries from June's short fiction contest that reached the final short list.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/sunday-story-garbage-by-jason-purdy.html


----------



## derekneville

I did this evening. I wrote about getting refreshed and refocused back into writing everyday and hopefully full-time.

http://derekneville.blogspot.com/2014/06/slush-pile-part-one.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have another linkdump, mostly regarding women and SFF.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

A couple days late, I finally had a chance to get my "Friday" post online: *Do I Get Extra Credit For This?*


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

This was new adult before new adult got cool.

Sometimes you must write a blog. Sometimes one of your books, one of your favorites, a New Adult Romance that takes place in 1969...receives such an amazing review you want everyone to know.

So it's on my blog! http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/06/23/when-a-review-stands-out-lifes-what-happens/

The book is on all the usual places in ebook and paperback.


----------



## Brian Olsen

I've been writing a series of pieces on Disney movies, starting from _Snow White and the Seven Dwarves_ and moving forward. It's something to work on when I'm feeling done with my WiP for the day but still need to write. The latest is up now:

__
https://89608941733%2Ften-thoughts-on-dumbo
.


----------



## Rob Ryan

I've just posted on originality in fiction. The examples apply to epic fantasy (_The Lord of the Rings_ and _The Sword of Shannara_) but the ideas are valid for any form of story.

http://homeofhighfantasy.com/2014/06/23/shannara-and-originality-in-fiction/


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

A review of Falling Angel by William Hjortsberg, the basis for the Alan Parker movie Angel Heart.


----------



## MrBourbons

I'm giving permafree a shot with the first Murkwood Tales instalment.

http://wp.me/p4uVPi-61


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/06/23/writing-just-isnt-all-that-hard/


----------



## tknite

Read a third excerpt from my second book, Othella!

http://knitewrites.com/2014/06/23/an-excerpt-from-my-second-book-part-3/


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I need help naming a town in my book so I posted a poll on my blog today
http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/06/23/name-that-town/


----------



## RaeC

Another superhero short story

Solomon's Test


----------



## mphicks

Quick post on the on-going Mayday Mystery, which I learned about this weekend: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/06/23/monday-mayday-mystery/

Very interesting, very strange, very obscure stuff happening with this thing, and it's been going on for over 40 years.


----------



## TechnoHippy

In this week's guest author interview I meet Harriet Pike, author of Enemy in the Garden, you can discover more about her and her writing below:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/guest-author-interview-harriet-pike.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intelligence Briefing is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/06/23/weekly-intelligence-briefing/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"Pastor uses gun giveaways to lure young men to church"

http://exm.nr/1qtADmW


----------



## kyokominamino

Hey, guys!

I posted an excerpt from Chapter 2 of my upcoming sequel novel, She Who Fights Monsters, today. There's a link to chapter one at the top, if anyone's interested. Thanks!

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/she-who-fights-monsters-chapter-2-excerpt/


----------



## Winterfate

As recently as yesterday, actually. 
I announced the fact that I had approved the proof copy of the paperback version of my novel.

http://www.winterfatebooks.com/2014/06/23/proof-copy-of-whispers-of-dawn-has-been-approved/

Being able to touch and feel my book = Priceless.


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - plus a REALLY cool video of the History of the English Language in Ten Minutes.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/06/24/sometimes-an-awful-lot-can-hang-on-one-good-story/


----------



## mphicks

Just a quick post rounding up recent book purchases. Feel free to comment with your recent buy's and recommendations!

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/06/24/the-ever-growing-reading-list-part-ii-new-book-buys/


----------



## angelamcconnell

Got to go make a savannah painting with a room full of friends and strangers. Good fun. 

http://angelamcconnell.com/art-2/arting-the-summer-off-right/


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

The Dark Side of Biotechnology: When Your Perceptions Are Not Your Own
http://sunhimistwalker.com/2014/06/24/the-darkside-of-biotechnology/


----------



## Ethan Jones

The Prologue of Rogue Agents is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/06/24/rogue-agents-prologue/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## lisamaliga

If you like aromas, you might like this: http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2014/06/24/basic-aromatherapy-part-1/


----------



## R. Doug

A sample or two from River Cruise - Shanghai by Night Part 1:


----------



## Grace Elliot

Yes, I have posted on my blog recently - today in fact! 
The post is about Jonathan Tyers, the genius behind the Vauxhall Pleasure Gardens.
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/jonathan-tyers-and-vauxhall-pleasure.html
For the history addicts amongst you...


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

This is a good one for newbies! I recently did a marketing panel at UtopYA and realized there were a lot of folks that weren't aware of some of the awesome (and free) tools or other info out there for them as resources so as part of a blog series I'm putting together the first one was a list of the links I had discussed during the panel! And since this forum is an amazing wealth of information if there is anyone that would like to comment or add to the links please do!!

http://www.bellawrites.com/links-that-every-indie-author-should-know/


----------



## mphicks

Today's the release of our Therin Knite's OTHELLA, and I was lucky enough to get an advanced copy from her. Here's my thoughts: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/06/25/review-othella/


----------



## TechnoHippy

For this week's blog shout out we pay a visit to Cas Blomberg's blog. Discover more about this blog in her own words here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/blog-shout-out-cas-blomberg.html


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I offered free review copies of Reprobate!


----------



## 69959

Interview with a vampire (Alrekur Vidarsson): http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/06/25/interview-with-alrekur-vidarsson/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Loren Christensen, author of Dukkha Unloaded, a thriller that came out on June 1, is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/06/25/10-questions-with-loren-christensen/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's River Cruise - Shanghai by Night Part 2:


----------



## SVD

*Sometimes We Ran 2: Community *- 50 copies sold!

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6528623-sometimes-we-ran-2---50-copies-sold


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

T. A. Miles has created another original character art, this time of a mysterious character from our upcoming book, Blood Reign 

Character Portrait: Laxhymel
http://theimmarcescibleword.blogspot.com/2014/06/character-portrait-laxhymel.html


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"Dashcam video: Cop drags woman off tracks seconds before train mows her down"

http://exm.nr/1nDMHiC


----------



## Lummox JR

I've posted the absolute worst blurb I could manage to come up with without descending into dribbling inanity.


----------



## tknite

Othella Release Day Roundup: Get my Second Book for Just $0.99 and Enter a Bunch of Awesome Giveaways!

http://knitewrites.com/2014/06/25/othella-release-day-roundup-get-my-second-book-for-just-0-99-and-enter-a-bunch-of-awesome-giveaways/


----------



## kyokominamino

So I reeeeeally liked Maleficent. It did all the things a dark fairytale and princess story should have, but unfortunately, it's not getting enough recognition. Until now.

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/why-maleficent-should-be-the-new-frozen/


----------



## Myrrh

An update on my latest writing shenanigans: WIP Wednesday - In My Own Mind


----------



## KarlaGomez

mhmm
Sherry Soule's newest release: LOST IN STARLIGHT
Enter TODAY to win a free copy!
http://gomezkarla.blogspot.com/2014/06/release-day-spotlight-starlightsaga.html


----------



## RuthNestvold

I posted an excerpt from the WIP, _A Wasted Land_, complete with pic of medieval minstrels from the Christmas market in Esslingen, Germany:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2014/06/25/singing-a-song-of-arthur-for-wippet-wednesday/


----------



## julidrevezzo

I hosted New Adult romance author Victoria Adams recently, and also, reblogged a friend's cover reveal.


----------



## 69959

What Supernatural Taught Me About Self Pubishing (Including a Kboards shout out!)


----------



## TechnoHippy

To celebrate the release of her latest novel 'The King's Redress' Devorah Fox has written a guest post called 'Cheap at Twice the Price':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/guest-post-cheap-at-twice-price-by.html


----------



## MichaelBlackbourn

I've been trying to be better at keeping my blog up to date. Still working on my first effort in self publishing. A middle grade illustrated adventure book. Thankfully working on the art makes it easier to feed the blog with interesting things.

www.cindercast.com

Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## tknite

Last Day to Enter the Othella Release Day Giveaways!

http://knitewrites.com/2014/06/27/last-day-to-enter-the-othella-release-day-giveaways/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My blog post about two giveaways of ROGUE AGENTS on LibraryThing and GoodReads:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/06/27/rogue-agents-giveaways/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## mphicks

Wrote an update on my progress in this year's Goodreads reading challenge: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/06/27/2014-goodreads-reading-challenge-six-months-in/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

The future of the NOOK platform could be very interesting, or very disappointing, depending on how effectively the "new" company leaves behind the mistakes made by Barnes & Noble. I discuss this in a lot more detail in my blog post today, *Will They Make It A Wave or Just A Ripple?*


----------



## CoraBuhlert

At my personal blog, I link to an interesting article about SF writer Ann Leckie and wonder why articles about female writers so often focus more on the marital and maternal status of the woman in question as well as her fashion choices as on her work.

At my publisher blog, I announce some new sales channels, including Inktera a.k.a. Page Foundry as well as a bunch of Italian stores.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"Fired nanny refuses to leave; family turns to Facebook for help"

http://exm.nr/1iOnCEi


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

On my fraud blog this week is "A New Low: Exploiting Kids in Fraud Schemes", http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on my writing blog is "Exciting Possibilities", http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - a guest appearance by RHONDA PARRISH as a part of the 2014 SUMMER OF ZOMBIE BLOG TOUR!

[URL=http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress]http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/06/27/1951/[/url]


----------



## R. Doug

Final entry in my China blog series Fun Photo Friday - Shanghai River Cruise Favorites. Sample shots:


----------



## TechnoHippy

My Friday Poem feature is a day late but I'll make up for that by featuring one of my favourite poems - 'The Raven' by Edgar Alan Poe:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/friday-poem-raven-by-edgar-allan-poe.html


----------



## lynkay

Blogging about Indie Book Fest Con in Orlando, this will be my first author event


----------



## Claudia King

My first non-announcement article in a while, and it's all about sex! Yay!
Well, more specifically, how sex is perhaps the most appropriate literary tool for exploring the theme of deep (and not so deep) intimacy in your writing, drawing reference to the wonderful series _When Women Were Warriors_:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/sex-and-intimacy-feat-when-women-were.html


----------



## SVD

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6549478-new-sales-channels

*Sometimes We Ran *meets Scribd and Page Foundry via Draft2Digital.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

I have....

This is all about why and what teens like to read and the time travel series see you later CUL8R!

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/06/29/teens-einstein-edison-and-why-omg-is-top-10-on-amazon/

THANK YOU Young Adults and fans of the paranormal, time travel and mystery genres...Since the start of the promotion on Book #1 in the CUL8R Time Travel Mystery Series, OMG has been downloaded nearly 5,000 times for FREE!!!

The reviews have been amazing...4.7 stars across all the outlets listed below. OMG has spent several days in the top 10 on AMAZON...even #1!


----------



## parKb5

This topic is still going? How many years has it been? LOL

http://little-differences-in-japan.blogspot.jp/

That's my blog. It also has a link to read my books (in the process of re-editing) for free, if anyone is interested in a free read.


----------



## TechnoHippy

This week's Sunday Story is another excellent entry from June's Short Fiction Contest - 'Deities for Dummies' by Nav Logan:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/sunday-story-deities-for-dummies-by-nav.html


----------



## davidhaynes

I posted a look at the cover for my new book - A Gathering of Ghosts. I hope to release it late July. Thanks.

http://macabrecollection.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/a-gathering-of-ghosts-cover.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

Latest blog entries.

First off - WRITING AND PUSH-UPS AND LIONS!
http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/06/29/are-you-writing/

Secondly - my review of the new-to-dvd 300 sequel - "This ain't Sparta, dude."

[URL=http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress]http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/06/29/300-rise-of-an-empire-a-movie-review/[/url]


----------



## CoraBuhlert

The Indie Speculative Fiction Round-up for June is up, featuring a stunning 29 books, many of them by KBers.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I remember my Grandfather.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/06/30/my-grandfather/


----------



## Rob Ryan

The below post is for heroic fantasy fans, (especially fans of David Gemmell) but the main point of discussion is the use of literary foils, so others may find it interesting too.

http://homeofhighfantasy.com/2014/06/30/david-gemmell-heroic-fantasy-and-literary-foils/


----------



## TechnoHippy

In this week's guest author interview I am joined by Carmen Stevens, author of the historical thriller 'Anne'. Discover more about her and her writing here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/06/guest-author-interview-carmen-stevens.html


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"Drivers stunned to see man hanging on back of speeding car"

http://exm.nr/1lJBEGO


----------



## tknite

Book Spotlight: "Convergence" by Michael Patrick Hicks

http://knitewrites.com/2014/06/30/book-spotlight-convergence-by-michael-patrick-hicks/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intel Briefing is up on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/06/30/weekly-intelligence-briefing-rogue-agents-is-out-today/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## R. Doug

Today's blog is The Word for the Day is: Hoplophobia


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Today I took advantage of the real interviews of America's Terrorists on the 1960's the previously published New Adult novel I published previously and the Huffington Post article about the need for New Adult books without training wheels!

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/07/01/what-do-bill-ayers-megan-kelly-training-wheels-and-new-adult-romantic-drama-have-in-common/










The prior blog was about the need for the evolution in the NA genre much like the change that happened in romance in the 1970's. My mentor, friend and hero, Janet Dailey led the charge.

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/06/30/time-to-lose-the-new-adult-training-wheels/


----------



## mphicks

Today's posts:

1. Rounding up some recent science news/breakthroughs at http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/07/01/science-round-ups/

2. Taking part in the Smashwords Summer Sale: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/07/01/smashwords-summer-sale/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My first day at Camp NaNoWriMo.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/07/01/first-day-of-camp-nanowrimo/


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I blogged about two books of my series _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ being finalists for the *2014 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards* .


----------



## Steve Vernon

Every now and then I like to write a little "mini-blog"...

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/07/01/is-your-writing-stuck/


----------



## Philip Harris

As of Sunday I've written something every day for a year so I blogged. With graphs.

http://bit.ly/1pHR3uM


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Bruno Mars makes recovering fan feel like a true 'Treasure'

http://exm.nr/1iVHs0k


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I love my Mother. She is sweet and funny, smart and generous, and the coolest cookie-baking babe ever! She has a reputation now. Because of a plunger. My Mother has been ruined by a plunger!

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2014/07/ruined-by-plunger.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

We found a great recipe for bacon-wrapped monkfish from Fairway, but it occurs to me that the recipe leaves out a few details and this may spell disaster for novice cooks. I argue for longer food posts - but I can read about food for days and love every second...

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2014/07/a-review-and-bacon-wrapped-rant.html


----------



## chrisstevenson

BLOG: From Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:

MAJOR RELEASE: THE GIRL THEY SOLD TO THE MOON

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## TechnoHippy

For this week's blog shout out we pay a visit to Scott D Southard's blog 'The Musings & Artful Blunders of Scott D. Southard'. You can discover more about his blog in his own words here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/blog-shout-out-musings-artful-blunders.html

If you have a blog you'd like featured then drop me a line and I'll take a look!


----------



## mphicks

I posted a link to Jim Cogan's site, as he recently interviewed me for his Writer's Wednesday series: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/07/02/jim-cogan-author-interview-5-michael-patrick-hicks/

or you can go straight to his site: http://www.jimcoganauthor.com/2014/07/interview-5-michael-patrick-hicks.html


----------



## Grace Elliot

Wimbledon and the World Cup - they are all the rage at the moment. But what passed for entertainment in the 19th Century?

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/as-popular-as-wimbolden-19th-century.html


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I posted my June 2014 numbers

http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/07/02/june-2014-numbers/


----------



## elaineorr

I just put out a book and am contemplating what to write next. I'm in the 'too many ideas in my head' mode. When in doubt, read.
http://www.elaineorr.blogspot.com/2014/07/reading-and-thinking.html

And here's the new book.
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B00L9TLDLG


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

Day 2 at Camp NaNoWriMo and the enemy of distraction.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/07/02/day-2-at-camp-nanowrimo-distraction-is-the-enemy/


----------



## mphicks

OK, so, a second update for today. Came across an interesting article that's doing a bit of future forecasting on innovations that will shape our world over the next 10 years and reblogged here:
http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/07/02/10-breakthrough-innovations-that-will-shape-the-world-in-2025-co-exist-ideas-impact/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Chapter One of Rogue Agents, my newest spy thriller, is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/07/02/rogue-agents-chapter-one/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Cargo Plane carrying khat crashed Wednesday morning in Nairobi, Kenya; four dead

http://exm.nr/1iWC51d


----------



## jdrew

Hi all, I posted a little reminder in my blog about the Author Alley event at Loganberry Books in Shaker Heights, Ohio this Saturday, July 5th from noon until 4 PM which I am fortunate enough to be a participant. Here's the website where you can see a list of the authors and their books. http://www.loganberrybooks.com/authoralley-2014.html. My blog is at http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/author-alley/


----------



## Patty Jansen

Three easy and FREE steps to stop 99.99% of spam on your self-hosted Wordpress blog or website:

http://pattyjansen.com/blog/how-to-stop-spam-self-hosted-blog-website/


----------



## R. Doug

Wednesday's blog post: What We Now Know About Malaysia Airlines 370, and What We Still Do Not


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announce my latest release, a historical romance short called _Hanging Day_.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

New Opinion article: The Need for Champions.


----------



## tknite

I started my next book...READ AN EXCERPT!

http://knitewrites.com/2014/07/03/so-i-started-my-next-book/

Books I read in May and June 2014

http://knitewrites.com/2014/07/03/books-i-read-in-may-and-june-2014/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Day 3 of Camp NaNoWriMo - an unexpected injury.

[URL=http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress]http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/07/03/day-3-at-camp-nanowrimo-vengeance-is-mine/[/url]


----------



## Ethan Jones

My note about the petition to thank our readers is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/07/03/thanking-our-readers/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## KarlaGomez

oui, oui!

About how a story comes to me from the end first. 
lmao sounds a bit funny. Or maybe I'm just immature!   

http://gomezkarla.blogspot.com/2014/07/endings-come-first.html


----------



## 69959

From this week:

My new release, Hidden Intentions: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/06/30/new-release-hidden-intentions-excerpt/

Giveaway: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/07/01/freedom-to-read-giveaway/ (4 book box set)

Author interview and book review: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/07/02/author-interview-review-finding-eliza/

Reviewing Sean Platt & David Wright's Crash: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/07/03/review-crash-by-platt-and-wright/


----------



## xinamarieuhl

Audiobooks to Improve Your Brain http://xuwriter.wordpress.com/2014/07/02/audiobooks-to-improve-your-brain/

Field Photography for Dummies http://xuwriter.wordpress.com/2014/06/30/field-photography-in-americas-serengeti/

Crazy cat gifs - http://xuwriter.wordpress.com/2014/06/28/cat-fantastic/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I celebrate my three year indie publishing anniversary with a breakdown of retailers, titles and sales.


----------



## SVD

I am in a contest.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6574796-in-the-semifinals


----------



## Patty Jansen

Cora Buhlert tweeted an interesting article about the little-known drought of 1540 when it didn't rain in Germany for 11 months. The article is in German, so I decided to do a little slapdash translating and wrote a blog post about it. I think it makes awesome fodder for those writing apocalypse/witch/historical books. I'm writing such a series, but unfortunately, mine is set about 100 years later. The article still gave me some inspiration.

http://pattyjansen.com/blog/drought-of-1540/


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer

Everyone wants you on their side. My latest Writers, Choose Your Side


----------



## Vaalingrade

Some talk on my methods and reasoning when I design a new superhero/villain:
http://www.descendantsserial.paradoxomni.net/building-heroes-and-villains-my-process/


----------



## KL_Phelps

Just put up my newest blog post. This one actually has to do with writing  Nobody put Baby in the corner! My musing about not wanting to be stuck in only a single genre.

http://klphelps.com/?p=227


----------



## Adrian Howell

Titled "Why Side With Amazon?", my most recent post probably won't be news to most KBoarders, but here it is:
http://adrianhowell.blogspot.jp/2014/07/why-side-with-amazon.html


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from Fun Photo Friday - Picture Perfect Fireworks:


----------



## Jason Eric Pryor

Just made my first blog post. I've had the site forever, but haven't done much with it until now. It still has a lot of work that needs to be done to it. For example, I haven't even added my books there yet. But, the blog is up and it works just fine 

It's about being an independent writer.

www.JasonEricPryor.com


----------



## mphicks

Great photo R. Doug!

My post today: Celebrating Indiependence Day! Go read and recommend, either your work or the work of other indie authors.


----------



## R. Doug

Thanks, Michael.  Glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## KevinH

I just posted a review of the sci-fi classic _Logan's Run_: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2014/07/book-review-logans-run.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

This week's Friday Poem is 'Do Trees Dance' by Coralie Rowe. You can read the poem through the link below and discover why she wrote it.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/friuday-poem-do-trees-dance-by-coralie.html


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I just finished round two of my edits and so of course I posted about it

http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/07/04/editing-round-two/


----------



## C. Gockel

I write about Loki, but from a different angle than Marvel. Chaos is a big part of life ... in balance with order and creation it is a wonderful thing.

Anyway the first author who made me think differently about Loki was David Brin. I read his Thor Meets Captain America years before I started writing, and still reread it occasionally.

Since Loki is on the side of the allies in WWII in the story, I posted a review of it for July 4th. The post is here:

http://ibringthefireodin.tumblr.com/post/90757816795/for-the-4th-of-july-a-norse-myth-inspired-short

Happy 4TH of July Everyone.

(My Loki also is on the allies side during WWII -- but only because he gets really drunk and insults a German Officer and his buddy Thor, and has to cross the Channel in a hurry. He drops some magic fog to hide from Thor and the Luftwaffe and we got Dunkirk ...)


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week is "Power Plants Under Cyber Attack" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"Independence Day, July 4th: time for freedom from bad memories"

http://exm.nr/1vGmqn3


----------



## timskorn

Getting in crazy good shape!

The Shakeology and Focus T25 Experiment Part II: http://timhscott.wordpress.com/2014/07/04/the-shakeology-and-t25-experiment-part-ii/


----------



## mphicks

Just posted a review on J.S. Collyer's forthcoming sci-fi debut, ZERO: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/07/05/review-zero/


----------



## xinamarieuhl

What do you bring home from your travels? Souvenirs and such: http://xuwriter.wordpress.com/2014/07/05/what-do-you-bring-home-from-your-travels/


----------



## lynkay

Eventuality, by Peggy Martinez book 3, Sage Hannigan Time Warper book, out today


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted links to some sites that I used for researching the Silencer stories.


----------



## Rob Ryan

I've just posted some of my ideas on what makes a book worth rereading. The examples are epic fantasy, but I think the theory applies to all books.

http://homeofhighfantasy.com/2014/07/06/what-makes-a-book-worth-rereading/


----------



## Andre Jute

Desiree (a dromedary) yawns, or perhaps intends to spit​


----------



## TechnoHippy

This week's Sunday Story is another fantastic entry to June's short fiction contest:

In Utero, In Universum by Star A Prufrock

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/sunday-story-in-utero-in-universum-by.html


----------



## going going gone

Just started my second blog and got the gadgets arranged, in anticipation for the first book release under that pen name, which should be before the end of this month.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

T. A. Miles just posted a new art to her blog:

Sunfall

http://theimmarcescibleword.blogspot.com/2014/07/sunfall.html?m=0


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

My battle plan for my next book release 

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/07/07/the-plan-this-time-around-also-a-teaser/


----------



## Steve Vernon

I keep forgetting to post my latest blog entries here. I've been posting one for every day of July. I write the blog after I have finished writing my daily quota for Camp NaNoWriMo.

I'm up to Day 6 at Camp NaNoWriMo. Think the last day I posted here was Day 3. If you are REALLY interested you can always read them backwards.


http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/07/06/day-6-at-nanowrimo-making-a-to-do-list/


----------



## TechnoHippy

Judy Kelly joins me in this week's guest author interview to talk about herself and her novel 'That Ever Died so Young'. Discover more below:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/guest-author-interview-judy-kelly.html


----------



## Marilyn Peake

I completely forgot this thread existed. I'm glad it got bumped again. It looks like a treasure chest of blogs I need to check out. Today, I'm part of two Blog Hops:

Speculative Fiction Blog Hop:
https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6593691-speculative-fiction-blog-hop

and

GSRG (Genre Specific Review Groups) Blog Hop. My post includes travel photos from Ireland, Alaska, Niagara Falls, and Roswell, New Mexico:
https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6593696-gsrg-genre-specific-review-groups-blog-hop


----------



## mphicks

Today I'm playing Blog Tour Host for Therin Knite's OTHELLA. I got to read her book in advance of its release, and it's terrific stuff! Click on over for an excerpt:
http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/07/07/therin-knites-othella-blog-tour-post-july-7/


----------



## Adrian Howell

Another writer's Kickstarter project for a dice-based RPG game book began today. If funding is successful, this game book might feature my books' world in it. Very excited about this: 
http://adrianhowell.blogspot.jp/2014/07/lesters-d6xd6-core-rpg-kickstarter.html


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"RHONY star Countess LuAnn de Lesseps works for free to prove worth to BravoTV"


http://exm.nr/TYEiNN


----------



## kjbryen

Did my cover reveal and posted a short excerpt from my novel! 

Here it is:

www.plungingintothenovel.blogspot.com


----------



## R. Doug

Another in my very popular series of gun reviews: SIG P229 Enhanced Elite - An Exercise in Indulgence

Sample shot (pun intended):


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Adrian Howell said:


> Another writer's Kickstarter project for a dice-based RPG game book began today. If funding is successful, this game book might feature my books' world in it. Very excited about this:
> http://adrianhowell.blogspot.jp/2014/07/lesters-d6xd6-core-rpg-kickstarter.html


Wow, that is very cool! Congratulations!


----------



## TechnoHippy

Today we have a guest post entitled 'Who we are' written by Alanna Sharpe, one of the characters in Don A Martinez's latest release 'Eden Inviolate' (part of the Phantom Squadron series'):

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/guest-post-who-we-are-by-alanna-sharpe.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intelligence Briefing is on my blog:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/07/07/weekly-intelligence-briefing-2/

Get informed, enjoy, and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## kyokominamino

Announcing the Facebook virtual launch party for my sequel novel, She Who Fights Monsters, today! Join me. Together, we can RULE THE GALAXY AND--oh, wait, sorry, wrong speech.

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/she-who-fights-monsters-virtual-launch-party/

In the meantime, my GR giveaway is still live so please enter to win a free paperback copy of SWFM as well: https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/98263-she-who-fights-monsters


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"Six Flags horror: Ninja roller coaster slams into branches on track, derails"

http://exm.nr/1n3UWm2


----------



## BuddyGott

I just updated my site and added the interview I did with writer David Wright last week. He was on my BUDDY'S WRITING SHOW and we talked about his great new book with Sean Platt called Crash. We had a lot of fun here. 

http://buddygott.com/buddys-writing-show/


----------



## mphicks

Added my thoughts to Lucas Bale's sci-fi debute, The Heretic: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/07/08/review-the-heretic-by-lucas-bale/


----------



## lisamaliga

The last part of my Basic Aromatherapy series: http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2014/07/08/basic-aromatherapy-part-3/


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

We posted an exciting announcement: Our first book, Blood Lilies, is available for almost ALL e-readers.

Also, it's free. For all e-readers. No more monogamous relationship with Kindle.

http://www.raventidebooks.com/#!The-World-Beyond-Kindle/c1wdt/8C813C0D-EA1C-4583-9BD5-F37552EAB287


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted about yesterday's World Cup semi-final, where Germany beat Brazil 7:1.


----------



## TechnoHippy

For this week's blog shout out we visit Justin Bienvenue's blog 'The Plasmatic Writer', read more about his blog in his own words here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/blog-shout-out-plasmatic-writer.html


----------



## mphicks

Today's blog update features a guest post from Lucas Bale, whose new release, The Heretic, just came out on Monday. Here, he talks a bit about 'hard' vs 'soft' science fiction, and the inspirations for his series.

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/07/09/guest-post-lucas-bale-the-heretic/


----------



## tknite

Sign up for my new release newsletter! (Pretty Please?)

http://knitewrites.com/2014/07/09/sign-up-for-my-new-release-newsletter-pretty-please/


----------



## angelamcconnell

I wrote up a process blog showing how I put together the illustrations for my first book with no prior experience. 

http://angelamcconnell.com/art-2/newbies-guide-to-book-illustration/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Chapter Two of my newest thriller, Rogue Agents, is on my blog:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/07/08/rogue-agents-chapter-two/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Geoff Jones

I recently visited the Black Hills Institute Museum in South Dakota, where they had fossils of most of the dinosaurs in my book.

Here is a series of blog posts with photos my favorites: http://www.geoffjoneswriter.com/blog

I also contacted Peter Larson, the paleontologist who runs the museum (and who has dug up more t-rexes than any other paleontologist) and asked if he would read my book and consider writing a note about it. He agreed!

Geoff


----------



## Satya Khan

I posted types of freelance editors, and where to find one:

http://unfoldednote.com/find-an-editor-today/

Also how to get the most out of your author-editor relationship:

http://unfoldednote.com/how-to-work-with-a-freelance-editor/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Never say "I CAN'T"!

[URL=http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress]http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/07/09/day-9-at-camp-nanowrimo-never-say-i-cant/[/url]


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I post about the Ingeborg Bachmann prize, a high profile competition for German language literature, and about some Amazon bashing going on at the fringes of the competition.


----------



## mphicks

Today's blog is a bit about the environmentally-friendly NIST house, and my grand designs for near-future living:
http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/07/10/net-zero-energy-homes-and-my-future-living/


----------



## TechnoHippy

Today we have a guest from Harold Titus about teaching students to write visual imagery. If you're looking for a historical thriller to read then check out the details for his novel 'Crossing the River at the end of the post:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/guest-post-teaching-students-to-write.html


----------



## tknite

Posted a new excerpt from my Third Book! Take a Look!

http://knitewrites.com/2014/07/10/an-excerpt-from-my-third-book-take-a-look/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

FORGET ABOUT WRITER'S BLOCK!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/07/10/day-10-at-camp-nanowrimo-forget-about-writers-block-2/


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"Texas teen survives mass murder spree; her tips help capture Ron Lee Haskell"

http://exm.nr/1rbqH1z


----------



## R. Doug

Part one of my latest blog series: We Began It All in Montreal.

Sample shot:


----------



## mphicks

Today's blog is a sale announcement on my sci-fi thriller Convergence. It's only $0.99 for a limited time.

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/07/11/convergence-limited-time-sale-only-0-99/


----------



## TechnoHippy

This week's Friday Poem is 'Hurt' by Jazmen Bishop:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/friday-poem-hurt-by-jazmen-bishop.html


----------



## Myrrh

I posted about my new Spooky Selfie Contest!


----------



## tknite

My Second Book: 2 Week Report!

http://knitewrites.com/2014/07/11/my-second-book-2-week-report/


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"Rosie O'Donnell will be bringing the drama; returning as host on 'The View'"

http://exm.nr/1zu3qN2


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Fun Photo Friday - Tour la Nuit in Montreal:


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my writing blog this week, I posted "How Many Canadian Books Have You Read?", in response to a discussion on CBC radio, about 100 recommended books. A link to the list is in the blog, http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

On my fraud blog, I posted this week, "The Government's $100 Million Mistakes" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Christian Price

You never know what you had, until it's gone.

http://suicide2life.blogspot.com/2014/07/you-never-know-what-you-had-until-its.html


----------



## Ginger Freedom

I had a guest writer on my blog - the "Dylan" aspect of my psyche who is a visual artist wrote and is branching out. Integration journey - venturing somewhere new - respectively.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Late Friday I posted *My Beta Reader Told Me Something You Should Know*.


----------



## TechnoHippy

Mark Matthews provides a guest post talking about the wonder of horror in children's literature. You also have the chance to discover his own writing at the end of the post

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/guest-post-wonder-of-horror-in.html


----------



## mphicks

Today's post is my review of Blake Crouch's latest in the Wayward Pines series, The Last Town: 
http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/07/12/review-the-last-town-by-blake-crouch/


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

I had a few blog posts this week, but my latest was a list of DOs and DON'Ts for Twitter... http://samulraney.com/2014/07/11/5-dos-and-5-donts-of-twitter/


----------



## TechnoHippy

For this week's Sunday Story we revisit January's short fiction contest and the winning story for that month called 'The Playground' by Darren Grey. You can read it here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/sunday-story-playground-by-darren-grey.html


----------



## Christian Price

Blog: _It doesn't have to end this way, Hope will carry you far from this place_

http://suicide2life.blogspot.com/2014/07/it-doesnt-have-to-end-this-way-hope.html


----------



## tknite

Awesome Indie Book Roundup (7/12/14)

http://knitewrites.com/2014/07/12/awesome-indie-book-roundup-71214/


----------



## mphicks

Some big news in the science world over the last couple days, and which played no small part in my inspirations for my book, Convergence, during my research:

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/07/13/the-convergence-is-near/


----------



## JRTomlin

I just did a blog post that is close to my heart: I Stand With Scotland.


----------



## SVD

Car show report.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6634735-hot-summer-wheels-car-show-2014


----------



## Andre Jute

Painting of artist with bicycle? Who knows where to find it? 
You can also see my halo by clicking here.
​


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blog about Germany winning the World Cup, a traditional gala dinner in my hometown finally admitting female guests after 470 years and also offer some links to articles about and interviews with George R.R. Martin on the occasion of Martin being the GoH at a Swiss film festival.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I blogged about obsession and how we use language that gives it negative connotations but perhaps we need more than just that to judge it.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2014/07/obsession-is-relative.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

The best blog articles are the ones you write in the wee hours of the morning, right? I hit "publish" on this one at 3:45am. Hurray! My mind was only half-conscious. I'm not even sure what this article all about. I guess I'll find out tomorrow, after I sleep.

Anywho, it's called,"Novels Flow like Rivers from the Ocean of my Overactive Mind"

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/07/novels-flow-like-rivers-from-ocean-of.html

Won't you check it out and let me know if I wrote sentences that make sense? Thanks.


----------



## TechnoHippy

Building a mind:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/building-mind.html


----------



## Geoff North

I started a series of author interviews on my blog. Yesterday's guest - WC's awesome K.J. Bryen! http://www.geoffnorth.com/the-crypt
I'm looking for all kinds of guests - if you write horror, sci-fi, fantasy, paranormal romance, suspense, give me a shout and I'll do an interview for you!


----------



## mphicks

Today's blog update features an article from up-and-coming sci-fi author J.S. Collyer. Her debut launches Aug. 16 and it's a great read.

Here's her piece, "For the Love": http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/07/14/guest-post-author-j-s-collyer-for-the-love/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/07/14/day-14-at-camp-nanowrimo-busy-as-a-bee/


----------



## tknite

80 (Short) Facts About Being an Indie Author (Part 1)

http://knitewrites.com/2014/07/14/80-short-facts-about-being-an-indie-author-part-1/


----------



## TechnoHippy

In this week's guest author interview I am joined by B. White, author of 'Cuba After Dark'. Discover more about him and his writing here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/guest-author-interview-b-white.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intel Brief is up today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/07/14/1929/

Read it, get informed, and share, please.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## angelamcconnell

Hi, guys! Today I wanted to do something fun, so I blogged about how to wrap a hula hoop...and how I got into hula hooping in the first place...with pictures! 

http://angelamcconnell.com/fun-stuff/zen-and-the-art-of-hula-hoop-maintenance/


----------



## Andre Jute

Found but fraudulent​


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

It's great to just at times celebrate so here is our celebration! The 2 Finalists in the 2014 Readers Favorite Annual International Award Contest!

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/07/15/our-2014-readers-favorite-annual-international-award-contest-finalist-achievements/

Two books out of three entered are finalists. The third one was a 5 STAR review but just didn't make the finals. But it did make the first cut on the Amazon Breakthrough novels and it sells very well.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Just posted my latest song: Life. I was considering calling it Yes, Death is Fairly Imminent, but I decided to go with the shorter and more monosyllabic title. It includes everything from Russia, tight pants and hair loss.

http://christopherbunn.com/song-sketch-life-or-yes-death-is-fairly-imminent/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - Writing Makes You Grin.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/07/15/day-15-at-camp-nanowrimo-writing-makes-you-grin/


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"It's his prerogative; Arlen Escarpeta cast as Bobby Brown in Lifetime's biopic" 

http://exm.nr/1oWb2T2


----------



## Andre Jute

Christopher Bunn said:


> Just posted my latest song: Life. I was considering calling it Yes, Death is Fairly Imminent, but I decided to go with the shorter and more monosyllabic title. It includes everything from Russia, tight pants and hair loss.
> 
> http://christopherbunn.com/song-sketch-life-or-yes-death-is-fairly-imminent/


Thanks for sharing, Christopher. Tweeted and Facebooked.


----------



## Satya Khan

New post! It's a free tutorial on how to set up your own site with Wordpress, add a matching email account, add content and link to your book on Amazon, and integrate a Mailchimp list to start building your platform:

http://unfoldednote.com/wordpress-and-mailchimp-tutorial/

I'd be happy to answer any questions if anyone gets stuck!


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

I just posted on the lies authors tell themselves when they go through the process of submitting their work to agents. The ones that too often destroy their dreams.

This is a brutal business, but too often we make it more brutal than it has to be simply by assuming all sorts of falsehoods about why an agent didn't pick up our book.

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.com/

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## mphicks

Wifey just showed me the latest Weird Al video and I had to share it. I think it's something all us writers can relate to.

Here's "Word Crimes": http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/07/15/word-crimes/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Notre-Dame Basilica Montreal - Part 1:


----------



## TonyWrites

I just hosted another guest blog post:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/guest-post-give-a-new-lease-of-life-to-your-home-with-the-ideal-cleaning-services-by-jean-walker/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Chapter Three of Rogue Agents is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/07/16/rogue-agents-chapter-three/

Read, enjoy, and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## RuthNestvold

In the last few days, I posted a series of reports on my recent research trip to England, starting in Salisbury:

https://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2014/07/10/indulging-in-a-research-trip-to-england-salisbury-and-amesbury/


----------



## mphicks

I'm opening up the doors for a free read! My next story is going to be a short horror story, and if what you read at the link intrigues you, feel free to sign up! I'll be sending out ARCs to those who register prior to releasing the story for sale in the fall.

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/07/16/advanced-news-on-my-next-release-and-how-to-get-it-for-free/


----------



## TechnoHippy

In this week's blog shout out we pay a visit to the 'Missy Writes' blog run by author Melissa Fry. Discover more about here blog in her own words here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/blog-shout-out-missy-writes.html


----------



## Andre Jute

R. Doug said:


> Sample shots from Notre-Dame Basilica Montreal - Part 1:


Holy Moses, Doug, you're the mostest "amateur" photographer I know. Those shots are almost enough to make me turn to religion!


----------



## Grace Elliot

I'm rather fond of my own bed, so here is a post about Henry VIII's bedtime habits!
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/henry-viiis-bedtime-habits.html


----------



## lisamaliga

Posted a new excerpt for my latest book.
http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2014/07/16/magical-cakes-of-love-the-yolandas-yummery-series-book-2-plus-excerpt/


----------



## tknite

80 (Short) Facts About Being an Indie Author (Part 3)

http://knitewrites.com/2014/07/16/80-short-facts-about-being-an-indie-author-part-3/


----------



## TechnoHippy

As part of her blog tour supporting the release of her novel 'Second on the Right' Elizabeth Los has provided a guest post about Pirate Restaurants. Read more here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/guest-post-pirate-restaurants-by.html


----------



## msfowle

FEATURE: Secrets (The Steamship Chronicles: Book One) by Margaret McGaffey Fisk >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-13w


----------



## R. Doug

Andre Jute said:


> Holy Moses, Doug, you're the mostest "amateur" photographer I know. Those shots are almost enough to make me turn to religion!


Thanks, André. So glad you approve.


----------



## DonnaK

Just got serious about my blog after my new webmaster pointed out that doing one now and then wasn't going to get the job done. Now I blog most days. I'd love your visit and comment http://www.DonnaDeVane.org


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

T. A. Miles has posted a new blog for our newest short story release:

http://theimmarcescibleword.blogspot.com/2014/07/a-dark-fairytale-randomly-released.html

Enjoy


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Notre-Dame Basilica Montreal - Part 2:


----------



## WDR

My latest missive gives thought to ditching the old publishing advance and go with _investment patronage_ to support new authors...

edit: &#8230;new _self-publishing_ authors&#8230;


----------



## BuddyGott

I just added my newest interview on Buddy's Writing Show to my site. In this one, I had a lot of fun talking with writer Michelle Read.

http://buddygott.com/buddys-writing-show/


----------



## mphicks

Today's post - Future Homes.


----------



## tknite

80 (Short) Facts About Being an Indie Author (Part 4)

http://knitewrites.com/2014/07/17/80-short-facts-about-being-an-indie-author-part-4/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My note on Fans Mailing List is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/07/17/fans-mailing-list/

Join and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

I always get bloggy around release time and when I do give always like on this blog

https://kathyclarkauthor.files.wordpress.com/2014/07/0000pic.jpg?w=873


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announce a double release of a new installment in the Silencer and Shattered Empire series respectively.

I guess this means I have to update my sig, too.


----------



## Philip Harris

A quick post about the flash fiction I've just had published at Story Shack Magazine.

http://www.solitarymindset.com/2014/07/17/now-artificial-wife/

You can read the actual story here - http://bit.ly/1yzz7TY


----------



## KevinH

Television shows I can't believe got a green light: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2014/07/television-shows-i-cant-believe-were.html


----------



## Guest

THE STRAIN: CREEPY-AS-HELL TV HAS LANDED!

My thoughts on the awesomely great new series on FX.

http://legendofthingsonsticks.wordpress.com/2014/07/18/the-strain-creepy-as-hell-tv-has-landed/


----------



## mphicks

Books on the brain today - got a bit ol' pile of stories to get through:

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/07/18/books-on-the-brain/


----------



## KL_Phelps

Happy? Birthday to me!

http://klphelps.com/?p=238

on a side note: I really need to figure out how to go about getting better looking links


----------



## jdrew

I've been posting insights into how War Party was written, where the ideas came from and some thoughts on the characters. 
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/books/war-party/war-party-the-creative-process/


----------



## R. Doug

A sampling of photos from today's Fun Photo Friday - Favorites of Notre-Dame Basilica Montreal:


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my writing blog this week, I posted "A Grim Picture for UK Writers", http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

and on my fraud blog the latest is, "Mickey Mouse Victimized by Fraud?", http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## CoraBuhlert

At my personal blog, I offer my appreciation for the German SF TV series Space Patrol Orion in rememberance of the death of its star and on my publisher blog, I explain why my books won't be available via Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## tknite

Awesome Indie Book Roundup (7/19/14)

http://knitewrites.com/2014/07/19/awesome-indie-book-roundup-71914/


----------



## mphicks

Today I reviewed Chuck Wendig's Blightborn, which releases at the end of the month. I also did a quick reminder post about the 99cent sale for my book Convergence.


----------



## Carol Davis

Five simple pieces of advice for newbie writers:

http://caroldavisauthor.com/2014/07/19/five-tips-for-the-newbs/


----------



## Gabriela Popa

Mu opinion on amazon's latest move: Kindle Unlimited and the end of roylaties

http://therighttopublish.blogspot.com/2014/07/kindle-unlimited-and-end-of-roylaties.html


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

T. A. Miles has posted a new blog! Snippet No. 5 http://theimmarcescibleword.blogspot.com/2014/07/snippet-no-5.html?m=0


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

In my day-late writing blog post today I wrote about refreshing _Two Boys, Two Planets_ with higher-res graphics, etc.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I compiled a couple of anti-Amazon articles from the German media.


----------



## LarryWilmot

I write about Disney Parks, trip reports and a guide book, so I have a new blog, called Photographing Disney, which not too surprisingly is a Disney Photoblog!

http://photographingdisney.blogspot.com/


----------



## TechnoHippy

I've posted my entry for the ongoing Writing Process Blog Tour:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/writing-process-blog-tour.html


----------



## ilamont

I took aim at the bogus terms KDP Select is offering for Kindle Unlimited reads:

*Amazon's Kindle Unlimited subscription plan screws self-published authors*

[deleted excerpt]


----------



## Geoff North

I interviewed WC's Neil Bursnoll this morning in the Crypt. http://www.geoffnorth.com/the-crypt


----------



## EllieP

I have so many new guests and posts, all romance of all sub genres, and new release previews on the blog. It's 18+ only please. Drop by http://elodieparkes.blogspot.com


----------



## Robert Dahlen

In a delayed response to a rather silly thread, I wrote and just posted a Monkey Queen short story to my blog. Dare you face...The Curse Of The Werecorgi!? http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com/2014/07/curse-of-werecorgi-monkey-queen-short.html


----------



## C. Gockel

I just let all my followers on Facebook and Tumblr know that all of my books are available free on Scribd. Curious if I get a few borrows.

http://ibringthefireodin.tumblr.com/post/92367900690/you-can-read-the-entire-i-bring-the-fire

I really like the picture Scribd creates for my book:


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Steven Hardesty said:


> Had to share this manic and grim drawing from 1918 -- the official method of clearing poison gas from a World War I trench using what looks like snow shovels -- http://www.forgottenwarstories.com/2014/07/20/de-gassing-the-trenches-1918/


Fascinating blog! Spent much more time reading (multiple posts) than I expected. Have to return later when I have more time.


----------



## UltraRob

Why Kindle Unlimited is Doomed to Fail.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Don't think you self-publish and never again have to face rejection?

Think again. http://pattyjansen.com/blog/writing-still-rejection-even-self-published/


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

I just posted my take on kindle unlimited:

Kindle Unlimited--The Apocalypse or the Second Coming?


----------



## btsc99

Patty Jansen said:


> Don't think you self-publish and never again have to face rejection?
> 
> Think again. http://pattyjansen.com/blog/writing-still-rejection-even-self-published/





> In addition, you will also be rejected by popular blogs, *stared down by other authors*, miss out on slots on event programs and whatnot.


Surely not? Say it ain't so.


----------



## TechnoHippy

As part of his blog tour supporting the release of the latest book in his '[email protected]' series Jeff W Horton has provided a guest post highlighting some of the key plot points and related facts they're derived from. I have to say I like the idea of the series and have just bought the first book. Read more about the latest book here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/blog-tour-stop-frontiers-by-jeff-w.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

Latest blog entry.

Even if you are tired of hearing me thump my chest about Camp NaNoWriMo - you REALLY ought to click on this blog entry and check out the two minute Youtube video attached. If you don't grin and giggle you ought to go visit your dentist because your grinner is seriously broke.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/07/21/day-21-at-camp-nanowrimo-i-aint-no-sissy-wuss/


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Today, I have an interview on my blog with Author Chrystal Vaughan: https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6677069-my-interview-with-author-chrystal-vaughan. I love her book, *Dead in the Water*!


----------



## mphicks

Today's post, in which I talk a bit about my recent promo effort for Convergence:

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/07/21/convergence-and-the-path-to-publication-part-v-on-promotion/

Feel free to add your thoughts in the comments, too!


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intelligence Briefing is up today on my blog:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/07/21/weekly-intelligence-briefing-july-21-2014/

Read it, get informed, and share, please.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Andre Jute

SuperWhooper Escapes the Isle of the d*mned​
This electronic bowlderizer is rather dim if you can't even refer to events in Dante's Inferno without being asterisked for it.


----------



## RuthNestvold

I realize most people here on Kboards will know all of this already, but I'm starting this series "Starting out as an indie author" for a friend of mine who recently got the rights back for a trad published novel and wants to brave the waters. Here's the first post, "Preparing your manuscript for ebook retailers":

https://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2014/07/21/starting-out-as-an-indie-author-preparing-your-manuscript-for-ebook-retailers/


----------



## mphicks

OK, a couple reblogs to add to the list of posts today.

First up, I think I'm falling in love with this app, although I should warn that I have yet to test it. I just came across it thanks to a blog on TechCrunch, which I reblogged with minor commentary. The app is called BitLit and allows you scan the physical copy of the book with your phone in order to obtain a digital copy from the publisher. There's a few titles I'm already planning on digitizing.

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/07/21/bitlit-partners-with-harpercollins-to-make-buying-digital-versions-of-books-you-already-own-easier/

Second, great deal on Tammy Salyer's trilogy. She just published book 3 and has them all on sale for 99 cents. You can check out that info from my reblog of her post, and head over to her site. 
http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/07/21/war-is-cheap/


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"R.J. Reynolds' case goes up in smoke, loses lawsuit, must pay $23.6 billion"

http://exm.nr/1p6GHBm


----------



## R. Doug

A sample shot or two from Montreal - Part 1:


----------



## WDR

Yes, Yet Another Opinion On Kindle Unlimited&#8230;


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I share my opinions of Ridley Scott's [url=http://Prometheus]Prometheus approx. 2 years late[/url], but then I only saw it this weekend.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2014/07/the-mother-of-exiles.html

A quick rant on the state of the recent immigration crisis.


----------



## mphicks

Talking about BitLit at the blog today: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/07/22/testdriving-bitlit/


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

No.

But this one was really good! http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/07/18/killer-date-and-the-free-arc/


----------



## lynkay

Teaser Tuesday: Spheres, New Adult


----------



## WDR

Another way of looking at Kindle Unlimited&#8230;


----------



## kyokominamino

The sequel to the first book in my urban fantasy series is out now, and it's FREE!

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/she-who-fights-monsters-launches-today/

I'd be really grateful if anyone wanted to tweet this to their friends or fans of urban fantasy/paranormal. Thanks!


----------



## Andre Jute

CoraBuhlert said:


> I share my opinions of Ridley Scott's [url=http://Prometheus]Prometheus approx. 2 years late[/url], but then I only saw it this weekend.


Nah, I too saw it for the first time a couple of weeks ago. Super review, Cora; see my comments on your blog.


----------



## R. Doug

Have to concur with André, Cora.  That was a great review.  Well written, and very well expressed.


----------



## Small Town Writer

My blog just went live today! It's only an introductory post, but in the next two-three weeks I should start posting some meatier posts. Check it out!!

theindependentauthor.wordpress.com


----------



## Ethan Jones

Chapter Four of Rogue Agents is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/07/22/rogue-agents-chapter-four/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## SB James

As it happens...
http://sbjamestheauthor.wordpress.com/2014/07/20/amazin-amazon-or-unlimited-fail/


----------



## Gabriela Popa

My pin oak is sick! To paraphrase, a wasp runs through it!

http://therighttopublish.blogspot.com/2014/07/my-pin-oak-is-sick.html


----------



## LGOULD

Do authors relish taking revenge against various adversaries in their lives by fictionalizing them? I posted some thoughts about this at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## lynkay

Thunderclap and an Amazon Gift Card


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Wrote about my further adventures with a Community TV show about self publishing that I'm involved in: Me? On Tv? Sure, why not? Take 2!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

T.A. Miles has a new post up for another art: Faerie Wall

http://theimmarcescibleword.blogspot.com/2014/07/faerie-wall.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shot from Montreal - Part 2:


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"Pork President elect caught trying to enter U.S. Capitol with unlicensed gun"

http://exm.nr/1kWmr1e


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I was interviewed by KB's own K.J. Bryen, I posted a round-up of reactions to Kindle Unlimited at my publisher blog and a linkdump at my personal blog.


----------



## mphicks

Couple book-related posts.

First up is my review of Iain Rob Wright's Soft Target, and a bit about a book I just stumbled upon NetGalley.

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/07/23/review-soft-target-by-iain-rob-wright/

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/07/24/hacker-hoaxer-whistleblower-spy-the-story-of-anonymous/


----------



## SVD

A virtual book Fair? What a great idea.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6705056-virtual-book-fair


----------



## meh

Posted interviews with a couple KB authors on my blog, as well as an announcement of a newly released short story pack.

Today: Nicholas Andrews: http://wp.me/p2mfEO-1Vd
Yesterday: J. J. DiBenedetto: http://wp.me/p2mfEO-1Va
Release: http://wp.me/p2mfEO-1V5


----------



## Lisa Grace

Funny Q&A author interview I did that posted today:

http://www.shaneflynn.com/blog/lisa-grace-author


----------



## WDR

Kobo Books is preparing to reinstate reader reviews on their website. So, they've put out a call to independent writers to in turn call on their readers to send in their reviews. Details and links on my blog.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's Fun Photo Friday - Montreal Favorites:


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Not the most eye-opening or ground-breaking, but I offer a *Midsummer Goal Assessment*.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my writing blog this week, I've posted "Goodreads Giveaway!" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

And on my fraud blog, "When the ID Thief is a Friend or Relative", http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## ilamont

I just had a piece published on Lifehacker:

*"How to Self-Publish a Book"*

_The rise of tablets and the launch of self-publishing platforms have made it possible for anyone to release their own book to the world, without going through the traditional gatekeepers or costly vanity presses.

However, it's still easy to get burned with self publishing. I learned some of the pitfalls, ripoffs and mistakes the hard way, when I began publishing the In 30 Minutes series of how-to guides in 2012. Since then, I have started a small publishing company and have heard from lots of newbie authors who are unsure about how to get started.

Whether you have a fiction masterpiece, a biography, nonfiction work or children's book, these pointers will help you navigate the brave new world of self-publishing._

I also give a hat tip to Kboards ...


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

I've got a piece on my blog _Living in the Maniototo_ about Medieval Murder Mystery from British writing duo David Coles and Jack Everett:

http://livinginthemaniototo.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/the-progress-of-mediaeval-murder.html

read about the vicissitudes of their original story 'The Abbot and the Acolyte'

See their web-site here: http://archimedespresseuk.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Catchy

I just posted about a new trend in cover design: http://cathistevenson.com/word/the-new-old-in-cover-design/


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Now that I'm back from the #RWA 2014 Conference here's some of my thoughts about my experience.

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/07/27/san-antonio-rwa-2014-conference-little-romance-all-writing-great-time/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I updated my blog to include my new book on the sidebar.

_More importantly_, I wrote my first and last music album review ever. It is about Wierd Al and his lasting influence on Geek Chic. Mandatory Fun, indeed.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/07/28/wierd-al-geek-chic/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I am the current stop at the Speculative Fiction Blog Hop.


----------



## Kristopia

Recently wrote about why I chose to independently publish: http://kristopiastudios.wordpress.com/2014/07/24/a-few-reasons-i-chose-to-publish-independently/


----------



## mphicks

Today's blog post is a guest post from fantasy author, and KBoarder, Jessica Rydill: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/07/28/guest-post-jessica-rydill-author-of-the-shamanworld-series/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intelligence Briefing is up today on my blog:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/07/28/weekly-intelligence-briefing-3/

Get informed, enjoy, and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"There may be more to pork Pres. elect Ronald William Prestage than meets the sty" 

http://exm.nr/1lNIYNP


----------



## RuthNestvold

I added two more posts to my new series, "Starting out as an indie author":

Using distributors for getting into online bookstores
https://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2014/07/27/starting-out-as-an-indie-author-using-distributors-for-getting-into-online-bookstores/

Smashwords, Draft2Digital, and Xinxii (Using distributors, part 2)
https://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2014/07/28/starting-out-as-an-indie-author-smashwords-draft2digital-and-xinxii-using-distributors-part-2/


----------



## TechnoHippy

This week's Tuesday Tease is provided by Elizabeth Watasin from her her novel 'The Dark Victorian: Risen'. I read this a while back and enjoyed it, and it's something fans of Victorian era horror/dark fantasy with a dash of steampunk will enjoy:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/tuesday-tease-dark-victorian-risen-by.html


----------



## KevinH

How to Be More Productive Personally and Professionally: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2014/07/how-to-be-more-productive-in-your.html


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

The most recent marketing on book #2 in my NA Suspense Series SCANDALS

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/07/29/scandals-book-2-killer-date-18-days-to-go/


----------



## Andre Jute

Some of you may know that I'm so fit because I bicycle rather than slob in a car. What you may not know is that I ride an historically significant bicycle...
Cycling history personified! On his 90th birthday, my bike builder is honoured by Volkswagen.​


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Twice actually....I may be 20 years late but I'm catching up fast....all about STREET TEAMS.

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/07/29/954/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Chapter Five of Rogue Agents is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/07/29/rogue-agents-chapter-five/

Read, enjoy, and share the link.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## R. Doug

A sampling from A Trek through Québec - Part 1:


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Ok we now have a launch date for _The Glass Mountain_ - read about it here!

http://livinginthemaniototo.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/the-glass-mountain-launch-date.html

The Glass Mountain - a story of power, magic and revenge!

What happens when a Magus captures a world and keeps it in a suitcase.


----------



## lynkay

Love Time Traveling? Here's my Teaser Tuesday: Fissure


----------



## Grace Elliot

If you are nuts about cats then this guest post by Kim Rendfeld will interest you.

Kim writes about a medieval poem written by an Irish monk in praise of a pet cat.

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/pangur-ban-medieval-cat-poem-by-guest.html


----------



## mphicks

JessieCar (up above!), aka Jessica Rydill, author of the fantasy series The Shamanworld, posted to my blog recently: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/07/28/guest-post-jessica-rydill-author-of-the-shamanworld-series/

Today, I've got a review of the new Tom Clancy by way of Mark Greaney book up at http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/07/30/review-tom-clancy-support-and-defend-a-campus-novel-by-mark-greaney/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/07/30/day-30-at-camp-nanowrimo-ride-out-with-me/


----------



## tknite

My second book goes multi-retailer!

http://knitewrites.com/2014/07/30/my-second-book-goes-multi-retailer-othella-is-now-available-everywhere/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of The Director by David Ignatius is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/07/30/the-director-by-david-ignatius/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## jdrew

Actually, no.  I haven't posted on my blog lately and can't figure out so many of you can so regularly.  I'm too busy trying to finish first draft of a sequel to one of my novels (War Party) that I've had several readers ask for and at the same time trying to get another novel published.  Where do you guys get the time?  Or maybe I'm just slow.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

T.A.Miles has posted the next post in her snippet series: Snippet No. 6!

http://theimmarcescibleword.blogspot.com/2014/07/snippet-no-6.html?m=0


----------



## KL_Phelps

My latest, My WHY.

http://klphelps.com/my-why/


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Excellent guest post on my blog by S. Elliot Brandis, author of _Irradiated _on genre - the difference between dystopian, apocalyptic and post-apocalyptic fiction.

Elliot has just brought out his second novel, _Degenerated_.

http://livinginthemaniototo.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/guest-post-on-genre-by-s-elliot-brandis.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

As a matter of fact, I have. I posted about taking the eight hour e-book challenge and announced the result, plus I posted my monthly indie spec fic of the month round-up for July.


----------



## BuddyGott

Just updated my site with the new episode of my Buddy's Writing Show. In this one, I interviewed writer Garrett Robinson about his new project called VLOGANOVEL, in which he writes entire books LIVE online for all to see.

http://buddygott.com/buddys-writing-show/


----------



## R. Doug

A sample from Québec Part 2 - A First Look at Upper Town:


----------



## mphicks

Fellow KBoarder S. Elliot Brandis is guesting on my site today and his apocalyptic fiction, Irradiated and Degenerated, are both are on sale at the moment. Here's what he has to say: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/07/31/guest-post-s-elliot-brandis-its-not-the-end-of-the-world/


----------



## Darian

Today I talked about my KDP Select free promotion experiences, what I did, what worked, and share my list of contacts for your free promotions. http://darianwilk.weebly.com/blog/how-i-hit-the-top-100-bestseller-on-amazon


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"John Boehner dragging GOP down with sore loser lawsuit"

http://exm.nr/1xGFW3L


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I get back to my Thursday night serial, now up to 25 episodes!

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/07/25/shadow-wolf-sagas-blade-breaker/


----------



## mphicks

Today's post rounds up some links and videos on the topic of biohacking: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/08/01/biohacking-the-future/


----------



## WDR

I took a swipe at Amazon and Hachette duking it out, and that everyone missed what I thought was a significantly more important event for self-publishing writers: http://goo.gl/TUjp4F


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I posted my July numbers

http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/08/01/july-2014-numbers/


----------



## tknite

8 Ways You'll Screw Up a Story as a New Writer, and How those Mistakes Can Help You (Part 1)

http://knitewrites.com/2014/08/01/8-ways-youll-screw-up-a-story-as-a-new-writer-and-how-those-mistakes-can-help-you-part-1/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog today is "The Emotional Cost of ID Theft" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Catherine Lea

Posted a new update to my blog yesterday. It's long overdue, but because of the situation I'm in catch up mode. I'll post another soon. The current one is here: http://cathylea.wordpress.com


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's Fun Photo Friday - Québec Favorites Part 1:


----------



## Rob Ryan

I posted some thoughts today on how blurbs work. As usual, my comments relate to high fantasy and epic fantasy, but the ideas apply equally to all genres.

http://homeofhighfantasy.com/2014/08/02/high-fantasy-how-blurbs-work/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted *Five Skills You Need as an Indie Author*.


----------



## CfaE

I just posted my thoughts on the conflict in Gaza because I felt quite strongly about it: Gaza - The War Against Children


----------



## R. Doug

Part 1 of a special two-part weekend blog on Old West lever-action rifles:


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

R. Doug said:


> Part 1 of a special two-part weekend blog on Old West lever-action rifles:


Cool stuff. I always thought lever-action would feel awkward, but when I finally got to try one (don't remember the make or model, but pretty sure it was chambered for 7mm Remington Magnum) I instantly fell in love with it.


----------



## kyokominamino

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/hindsight-is-2020-my-first-year-in-self-publishing/

In which I recap my first year as a self-published author. Sarcastically. Please read and sympathize and share if you feel so inclined.


----------



## R. Doug

Crenel said:


> Cool stuff. I always thought lever-action would feel awkward, but when I finally got to try one (don't remember the make or model, but pretty sure it was chambered for 7mm Remington Magnum) I instantly fell in love with it.


Thanks, Stuart. Yeah . . . they're pretty neat. And surprisingly much more "natural" feeling than a pump-action, in my view.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

I just did....had a busy week since San Antonio...

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/08/02/the-thrill-of-suspense-across-the-ages-marketing-an-authors-brand/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blog about a plane crash that happened yesterday approx. 5 kilometers from my home.


----------



## TechnoHippy

This week's Sunday Story is one of the many excellent entries for July's short fiction contest Garage Days by Scott Christian Carr:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/sunday-story-garage-days-by-scott.html


----------



## Spinneyhead

I've started cross-posting my Goodreads reviews to my blog- http://spinneyhead.co.uk/category/review/

As it's Summer, and I've been out and about a bit more than normal, the majority of my other posts recently have been photos- http://spinneyhead.co.uk/category/photo/flickr/


----------



## M T McGuire

Nothing much on my blog today I've been too busy posting on other people's. Here's an interview on Katherine's Corner. You answer a set of silly questions and then a sensible set. You can find them here:

Silly: https://katherinej1012.wordpress.com/2014/08/02/getting-to-know-mt-mcguire/

Sensible: ]https://katherinej1012.wordpress.com/2014/08/02/author-interview-mt-mcguire/[url][/url]

Cheers

MTM


----------



## R. Doug

Finishing up this weekend's special blog series with Winchester Rifles - Part 2.


----------



## Cactus Lady

Revealed a new cover for one of my books:
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/cover-reveal-the-warrior-and-the-holy-man


----------



## Guest

I wrote a blog post about my latest release:

http://monahanna.com/?p=1399

Thanks


----------



## TechnoHippy

n this week's guest author interview I am joined by Gretgory Napier who's debut novel is 'Afflicted Dawn'. Discover more about him and his writing here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/guest-author-interview-gregory-napier.html


----------



## AA.A

Three days ago I posted about the launch of my new ebook: *The Gardener of Baghdad*

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6728851-the-gardener-of-baghdad


----------



## Ethan Jones

Today my blog has My Weekly Intelligence Briefing:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/08/04/weekly-intelligence-briefing-4/

Get informed and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Steve Vernon

Latest blog post - all right, for those folks who follow my blog that's two blog entries in one day.

Call it an addiction.

Someone call Bloggers Anonymous. Find out if they've got a twelve step program and then send me a link so that I can blog about it.


http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/08/04/writers-listen-to-what-you-are-really-saying/


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"SC winning battle to keep weapons out of the hands of mentally ill"

http://exm.nr/1smO4a6


----------



## lynkay

Melissa and Allana UPRISING Playlist and GIVEAWAY


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

We've been featured at Ebook Soda for our free book day on Masque of Shadow:

http://www.raventidebooks.com/#!Masque-of-Shadow-Has-Been-Featured/c1wdt/E6AA5C24-6A01-4513-809E-A7CA612E8ECC


----------



## WDR

Steve Vernon said:


> Call it an addiction.
> 
> Someone call Bloggers Anonymous. Find out if they've got a twelve step program and then send me a link so that I can blog about it.


I'd blog it too you, but I'm too blogging blogged out today to blog blogging blogs. Bloggingwise, that'd be a blogtastic blog for blogging. And that's just smurfy.


----------



## KevinH

Just posted on my writing process as part of the Speculative Fiction Blog Hop: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2014/08/the-speculative-fiction-blog-hop.html


----------



## R. Doug

Québec Part 3 - Still Cruisin' through Upper Town:


----------



## Patty Jansen

Why I'm giving away free books:

http://pattyjansen.com/blog/im-giving-away-free-book/


----------



## RuthNestvold

I posted another installment in my series "Starting out as an indie author," this time about the costs of self-publishing:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2014/08/04/starting-out-as-an-indie-author-the-costs-of-self-publishing/

The brilliant folks here at Writers' Cafe will probably know all of this already, but if you have any suggestions, I'd be happy to hear them!


----------



## TechnoHippy

M. R. Forbes provides an excerpt from his novel 'Balance' for this week's Tuesday Tease. I read this book a while back and enjoyed it, maybe you will too:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/tuesday-tease-balance-book-1-of-divine.html


----------



## mphicks

Post for today is my review of Lauren Beukes upcoming BROKEN MONSTERS: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/08/05/review-broken-monsters-by-lauren-beukes/

Also reblogged this review of my book, written by UK sci-fi author Justine Allen: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/08/04/book-review-convergence-by-michael-patrick-hicks/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Chapter Six of Rogue Agents, the newest spy thriller in the Justin Hall series, is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/08/05/rogue-agents-chapter-six/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## tknite

Read BOTH of My Books FREE on Scribd!

http://knitewrites.com/2014/08/05/read-both-of-my-books-free-on-scribd/


----------



## Kristine McKinley

http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/08/05/have-you-ever-read-an-amazing-book/

Have you ever read a book that was so amazing that you knew if you wrote hours a day for a thousand years you'd never be able to write something that good?


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

*Here's a challenge for you*. In one sentence of reasonable length, describe the central conflict of your novel. Keep the descriptions of protagonist/antagonist to a minimum. Instead, focus on the nature of the conflict itself. Here are my attempts:

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/08/one-sentence-conflicts.html


----------



## mphicks

Started reading Hampton Sides's In the Kingdom of Ice, which got me reminiscing about my trip to Alaska. So, it's a bit of a photo post today and a trip down memory lane for me - http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/08/06/pagophagia/


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I've added a post on Writing Believable Dialogue, and I recently wrote a post on The Need for Champions.


----------



## lynkay

Justice excerpt by Rhiannon Paille


----------



## tknite

8 Ways You'll Screw Up as a New Writer, and How Those Mistakes Can Help You (Part 3)

http://knitewrites.com/2014/08/06/8-ways-youll-screw-up-a-story-as-a-new-writer-and-how-those-mistakes-can-help-you-part-3/


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from Québec Part 4 - Lower Town for a Poutine Break:


----------



## Steve Vernon

WDR said:


> I'd blog it too you, but I'm too blogging blogged out today to blog blogging blogs. Bloggingwise, that'd be a blogtastic blog for blogging. And that's just smurfy.


----------



## mphicks

Today I did a bit of look at the state of affairs for my blog, 8 months in: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/08/07/state-of-the-blog/

Also reblogged two items from them there internets:

Humanity's cultural history captured in 5-minute film : Nature News & Comment
10 Great Novels That Will Make You More Passionate About Science


----------



## derekailes2014

I do a weekly blog on my website promoting my latest stories I'm writing, my public book signing appearances.  I try to keep everything related to my audience.  I don't do blogs about what my pet did or anything that my readers don't need or wouldn't care to know.  I get about 500 views a week on my website which isn't bad for a newer indie author.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

I finally finished my week long re-branding of my author presence to readers and fans.
http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/08/07/the-thrill-of-suspense-across-the-ages-blog/


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Putting emotion into your writing...  http://samulraney.com/2014/08/07/putting-emotion-into-your-writing/


----------



## mphicks

Today's post is a bit of a first impressions/game review of the just-released Peter Molyneux-designed God Simulator, _Godus_, for iOS: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/08/08/first-impressions-godus-ios-edition/


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Absolutely I'm down with Hitch on this one!

*The Thrill Of Suspense and The Humor Of It All*​
http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/08/08/the-thrill-of-suspense-and-the-humor-of-it-all/


----------



## kyokominamino

Hey there. Just had an in-depth analysis of the movie Lucy (2014), as I am a fan of female-centric science fiction and fantasy films. Check it out: http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/in-defense-of-lucy-2014/


----------



## tknite

8 Ways You'll Screw Up a Story as a New Writer, and How Those Mistakes Can Help You (Part 4)

http://knitewrites.com/2014/08/08/8-ways-youll-screw-up-a-story-as-a-new-writer-and-how-those-mistakes-can-help-you-part-4/


----------



## cshenold

*New blog post today about The Writing Life-The Waiting Game. http:carol-carolsinkspot.blogspot.com
Come on down.*


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Batting for the cycle today...maybe not.

Last blog post...about screenwriting experiences and outcomes and some work I'm proud of.

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/08/08/my-hollywood-years-the-lost-years/


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from today's Fun Photo Friday - Québec Favorites Part 2:


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted *This New Realm is Wonderful*, all about getting free or low-cost advertising for books.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week, I posted "What's Going On Out There?" at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on my writing blog, I've got "Who I Want to Be When I Grow Up" at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## KL_Phelps

Just posted my newest rambling musing: "The Trouble With Time Travel" in which I complain about paradoxes in Prisoner of Azkaban and Terminator 

http://klphelps.com/the-trouble-with-time-travel/


----------



## mphicks

Today's post is a bit of a reflection given that it's National Book Lovers Day: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/08/09/national-book-lovers-day/


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

T. A. Miles has a new character art up! Micah from the Immarcescible Story

http://theimmarcescibleword.blogspot.com/2014/08/character-portrait-micah_8.html


----------



## SVD

It's Indiesummer at Libiro.com - the indie only bookstore.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6794160-it-s-indiesummer


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted a bit about the Amazon e-mail and a bunch of links to Amazon bashing articles from Germany, including one that's flat out crazy and views Amazon as an evil agent of international capitalism bound on destabilising the German state and destroying the German middle class because of reasons.

And for those who missed it the first time around, the Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up for July is now also available at the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_. Future round-ups will be directly crossposted.


----------



## TechnoHippy

As part of his blog tour promoting the release of 'The Betelgeuse Oracle' Joseph Macchiusi has provided a guest post about the end of the world. Discover more here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/blog-tour-stop-betelgeuse-oracle-by.html


----------



## Kristine McKinley

http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/08/10/new-blurb/

Just posted about my new blurb


----------



## bobbic

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Nathan Bransford's procrastination subforum has a popular thread just like this. It's a friendly place where your spam can be cherished and celebrated.
> 
> Today, I blogged about how to write a great author bio, and your favorite gay boys from In Living Color's 'Men on Film' made a guest appearance:
> 
> Let's Talk About Bios, Baby. Let's Talk About You and Me.
> 
> Okay, your turn.


I have several blogs, but today posted on my garden blog about how to dry herbs in the microwave. I know it sounds strange, but my "Nameless, TX" story series features some avid gardeners and I think there's an overlap in the audiences. At least, I hope so. My first mystery novella in the series, DYE, DYEING, DEAD will also appeal to that audience.
http://earthly-gardener.blogspot.com/2014/08/how-to-dry-herbs-in-your-microwave.html

bobbi c.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I write about systems and corruption/exploitation using the Grand Championships of a Gladiatorial contest in my books as an example.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/08/11/structures-and-systems-the-grand-championships-in-the-domains-of-the-chosen-part-one/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - who wants to read a free Steve Vernon Bigfoot story?

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/08/11/want-to-read-a-free-steve-vernon-story/


----------



## alawston

I'm trying to train myself back into regular blogging. I kicked things off with a bit of a report on the status of my various projects towards the end of last week: http://andrewlawston.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/large-update.html

Hopefully this will be the first hint of a blogging renaissance!


----------



## Natasha Holme

YES

How to Become Bulimic in 10 Lessons


----------



## CaraS.

I posted late yesterday afternoon. I had this blog before I started selling novels on Amazon, so it covers years and years of my real life. I did a bit of updating on the format, and now blend my everyday life with writing experiences.

Take a look: http://madmadworld.blogspot.com/


----------



## TechnoHippy

Science fiction author K. S. Daniels joins us for this week's guest author interview. Discover more about her and her writing here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.com/2014/08/guest-author-interview-k-s-daniels.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intelligence Briefing is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/08/11/weekly-intelligence-briefing-5/

Get informed, enjoy, and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## jdrew

I just posted the 140 word short story I did for the Greatest International Scavenger Hunt the World Has Ever Seen. It's at 
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/an-unusual-short-story/
or at 
https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6803754-an-unusual-short-story
It is a really short story for a good cause.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from "Arriving on Prince Edward Island:"


----------



## SVD

We have a cover for Sometimes We Ran 3!

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6803786-we-have-a-cover---sometimes-we-ran-3

Two posts in one week. Somebody stop me.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

This is why I self publish.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

The human body is both an amazing and strong system as well as a fragile thing. For a few weeks I was literally toppled by something the size of a marble. I blogged about it and share on multicultural lesson from my time in hospital. It involves French and those little gowns that leave you cheeks exposed...

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2014/08/break-over-not-broken.html


----------



## KL_Phelps

Latest blog is up. My ramblings on the almighty review!

My view of the review.


----------



## TechnoHippy

In this week's Tuesday Tease we feature an excerpt from Kath Middleton's second novel 'Message in a Bottle'. Coincidentally this also the next book in my TBR list:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/tuesday-tease-message-in-bottle-by-kath.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

Chapter Seven of Rogue Agents is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/08/12/rogue-agents-chapter-seven/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## RuthNestvold

Today I posted another installment of my series, "Starting out as an indie author" -- this time about editors, who needs them, and why:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2014/08/12/starting-out-as-an-indie-author-why-editing-is-important-and-who-can-skip-the-expense-after-all/


----------



## TechnoHippy

In this week's blog shot out we pay a visit to Amanda M Lyons' book blog. Discover more about her blog in her own words here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/blog-shout-out-amanda-m-lyons.html


----------



## mphicks

Today's post is a cover reveal for my upcoming short horror story. Check out the description, and if you would like an advanced ebook copy just fill out the form at http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/08/13/consumption-cover-reveal/


----------



## ctbrown

Latest on my blog, a breakdown of my sales over my first year or so in the self publishing game. In the last couple of weeks I have put up posts about whether genres really exist anymore, marketing and promotion, whether us self published authors should really care how much money we are making and more. Please check it out at http://archerctb.wordpress.com/

Thanks!


----------



## IreneP

Cara Carnes is visiting today. She' so excited about her new cover, she's giving away a $25 Amazon gift card. _*Come on over and enter to win*_!


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of The Night Heron by Adam Brookes is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/08/13/the-night-heron-by-adam-brookes/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## hankgarner

I posted this yesterday : http://www.hankgarner.com/blog/depression-and-suicide


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Touring Charlottetown:


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Know the difference between ceviche and escabeche? As a little kid, they were interchangeable to me, but as I matured, I learned to differentiate and I admit to loving escabeche. Check it my introduction to the topic and come back starting tomorrow for a few recipes from different latin American countries!


[URL=http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2014/08/escabeche-not-ceviche]http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2014/08/escabeche-not-ceviche.html[/url]


----------



## Cactus Lady

I posted an interview with Angela Norton Tyler, author of Queen Mother.
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/author-spotlight-angela-norton-tyler


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I posted a bit of flash fiction

http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/08/13/flash-fiction-2/


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

*5 ways to utilize Goodreads* http://samulraney.com/2014/08/14/5-ways-to-utilize-goodreads/


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Announcing the Beta-Reading list for In Pocket is open. First ten applicants make the list...


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Stephen Leather, author of the renowned Dan Shepherd thriller series, is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/08/14/10-questions-with-stephen-leather/

We talk among others about his greatest satisfaction as a writer, self-publishing, and his favorite pastimes.

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Last night, at the Food Goddess blog I started a series about escabeche. Tonight, I am running the basic sauce recipe. Check it out:

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2014/08/basic-escabeche-sauce.html


----------



## Brenda Ortega

Even my dog gets stuck on the internet (or what I've learned from my self improvement efforts this summer)...

http://www.brendaortega.com/news/even-my-dog-gets-stuck-on-the-internet


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

Have you let your protagonist meet Marcel Proust? Well, you should!










http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/08/my-protagonists-meet-proust-part-one.html


----------



## LGOULD

How do some authors manage to churn out so many books so fast? I ruminate about this on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my fraud blog this week, I posted "How Scammers Capitalize On Celebrity Deaths", http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

and on my writing blog, I posted, "The Writers' Union of Canada Speaks Out" at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Cheers,
Debra


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Fun Photo Friday - Traipsing 'Round Charlottetown:


----------



## Catherine Lea

It's two weeks today that I lost my beautiful girl. For those who follow, I've put up a new post here: http://cathylea.wordpress.com


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Tonight we were advised that were a double WINNER in the *2014 BEST INDIE BOOK AWARDS*. One for *BEST YOUNG ADULT* and the other for *BEST ROMANCE*. Here's the link with the details...

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/08/16/double-winner-voted-the-best-indie-book-of-2014-in-two-categories/








And the books . . .



















Check my website for price specials at http://www.thethrillofsuspense.com


----------



## Ed Robinson

Teased my upcoming release.

http://quityourjobandliveonaboat.wordpress.com/2014/08/13/trawler-trash-confessions-of-a-boat-bum-2/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

It's time to interview the single weirdest character I ever created. Yes, this time we ask Proust's questions to Cakey the Clown from Shadows of Tockland.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/08/my-protagonists-meet-proust-part-two.html


----------



## Andrzej Tucholski

Yes! 

First days of being a published author!


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Cover reveal: Danny Dirks and the Heir of Pendragon.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Next in the escabeche series, the Puerto Rican delicacy with green bananas and chicken gizzards.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2014/08/puerto-rican-escabeche.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted about rewatching _Captain America: The Winter Soldier_ on DVD with my Mom and shared some observations.


----------



## Rob Lopez

The start of a series of blog posts where I explore the books, games, music and movies that have influenced my writing. In the first one we cover war novels, fantasy novels and the special significance of Def Leppard.

What do you mean Def Leppard has no significance? Just read it, won't you. 

http://roblopezblog.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/influences.html


----------



## steffmetal

I really enjoyed your post, Rob! (And "Pyromania" is an amazing album).

I recently sat down and wrote this guide to collecting vinyl records. Like everything on my blog, it's geared towards metalheads, but the info is applicate to anyone who enjoys vinyl collecting. I love writing longer posts like this (this one is 2500 words) and it's cool to see people sharing this online 

http://www.steffmetal.com/steffs-guide-to-collecting-vinyl-records/


----------



## jcthatsme

I've starting writing a serial on my blog, Ghost Stories, purely for the fun of writing it!

http://www.jessicacopely.com/ghost-stories-a-serial/


----------



## Robert Dahlen

Over on my blog, http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com, I've just announced the publication date for the first book - http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com/2014/08/publication-date.html - and the cover artist with a cover art preview - http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com/2014/08/cover-artist-announcement.html


----------



## KevinH

I posted on _The Best Thing About Guardians of the Galaxy_: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2014/08/the-best-thing-about-guardians-of-galaxy.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

The final blog on escabeche with several recipes for your reference and to delight your senses until you try them out yourself!

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2014/08/the-final-word-on-escabeche.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I conclude last week's post about systems, structures, and corruption using the Grand Championships in Bloodlust as an example.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/08/18/structures-and-systems-the-grand-championships-in-the-domains-of-the-chosen-part-two/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry and some important news regarding my latest Kindle release.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/08/18/the-importance-of-kindle-reviews/


----------



## Frank Zubek

posted the cover to my upcoming short story- Stain
www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/


----------



## TechnoHippy

C. Robert Cales joins me in this week's guest author interview to discuss his latest release 'The Bookseller'. Discover more about him and his writing here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/guest-author-interview-c-robert-cales.html


----------



## cshenold

Join me at http://carol-carolsinkspot.blogspot.com for the Why I write Blog-hop.

Write today, set reasonable goals and get fresh air-my advice for this morning. If you haven't read Fairy Dust, hurry up so you will be ready for "Dead Fairies" when it comes.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I posted about all the writing I didn't get done while my husband was on vacation last week.

http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/08/18/vacation-2/


----------



## Alondo

My new book is ready to pre-order! Yay!

http://markwhiteway.weebly.com/blog


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intelligence Briefing is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/08/18/weekly-intelligence-briefing-6/

Get informed, enjoy, and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## R. Doug

Charlottetown - You Can't Fight City Hall, But You Can Photograph It:


----------



## RuthNestvold

Today I added the latest installment of my series "Starting out as an indie author" -- this time about creating covers:










http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2014/08/18/starting-out-as-an-indie-author-creating-your-own-covers/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I was getting into a nice writing groove and following suit with the blogs, and then I disappeared for a few weeks. I'm okay but I find that in telling people what I did this summer, I get looks of abject horror and part of what happened has put a metaphorical brake on my creative pursuits.

The writing hiatus explained.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2014/08/what-i-did-this-summer.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I offer my remarks on the 2014 Hugo Awards.


----------



## CfaE

I just posted to my blog about my 99 cent summer reads, linking to three of my books that will be 99 cents this week.


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Linda Davies, author of ARK STORM, is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/08/19/10-questions-with-linda-davies/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Andrew Ashling

This is a triple milestone for me. I finished a book, a quadrilogy, and (for the time being) a series.

I'm nowhere near ready to publish, but last Sunday I wrote _THE END_ under the final scene of the final chapter of Book VII of *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*, _The Invisible Hands - Part 4: Mate_.

You can read what's in store *here, on my website*.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I posted a review of Write Your Own Fantasy Story By: Tish Farrell

http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/08/19/write-your-own-fantasy-story-by-tish-farrell/


----------



## Patty Jansen

I had a major revelation on "Why I write": http://pattyjansen.com/blog/why-i-write-a-major-revelation/

Warning: some sweariness within.


----------



## mphicks

Recent posts on my blog include an advanced review of film-director David Cronenberg's literary debut Consumed, a call for Kobo reviews, and a reblog of a recent interview I did with PC Zick as part of her Author Wednesday series.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Just posted an update to all of the different writing projects presently on the table.

To read the post, click here: http://palerambler.wix.com/fegbooks#!Projects-Old-New/c1q8z/E59943B6-2919-46BC-B4B5-4210AAB847DA


----------



## Guest

3 Ways to Find Your Writing Muse










http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/08/4-ways-to-find-your-writing-muse.html


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

*Why I write*.


----------



## TechnoHippy

For this week's blog shout out we visit Paula Cappa's Tales of Terror blog. Discover more about her blog in her own words here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/blog-shout-out-tales-of-terror-blog.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Richard Phillips, author of ONCE DEAD, a thriller that came out yesterday, is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/08/20/10-questions-with-richard-phillips/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Heading Down Queen Street in Charlottetown:


----------



## Steve Vernon

Here's my retrospective of the Friday the 13th movie series.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/08/20/friday-the-13th-a-retrospective/


----------



## Steve Vernon

And here is my latest blog entry - just in time for my birthday.

My review of Daron Aronofsky's NOAH.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/08/21/hey-noah-my-birthday-blog/


----------



## mphicks

Talking about Tim Curran's latest horror novella today with my review of Blackout: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/08/21/review-blackout-by-tim-curran/


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

New Cover, Title Change, Rebranding and What Gets Me Writing


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have another round-up of reactions to the 2014 Hugo Awards (and the 1939 Retro Hugos) at my blog and a round-up of interesting links at the Indie Spec Fic Showcase (which you should absolutely check out).


----------



## kyokominamino

My second novel just turned a month old! We're celebrating with free copies all day today (8/22). Plus, The Black Parade has officially gone permafree. Please feel free to share it with friends, loved ones, enemies, random strangers...

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/she-who-fights-monsters-turns-a-month-old/


----------



## bobbic

I just blogged about my new interview that showed up today on Book Club Friday. It's all about how small towns inspire my work and how I made the transition from non-fiction to fiction.
http://bobbichukran.blogspot.com/2014/08/everything-you-need-to-know-about-me-lol.html


----------



## Kindlemojodotcom_Tom

I try to post weekly.  www.Booksandbacon.com


----------



## mphicks

Posted a review of another Tim Curran novella, Deadlock: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/08/22/review-deadlock-by-tim-curran/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Mark Gilleo, author of FAVORS AND LIES, a mystery novel, is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/08/22/my-interview-with-mark-gilleo/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Kill Your Darlings
http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/08/22/kill-your-darlings/


----------



## LindaPoitevin

I actually tackled the topic of blog posts in an article a few weeks ago, intended for anyone who struggles with ideas for posts and/or the question of whether blogging is worth the effort. If you're interested, its at http://www.lindapoitevin.com/2014/02/17/why-fiction-writers-need-to-blog/. Hope you find it helpful!


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Last night's Writers' League of Texas 3rd Thursday session inspired some marketing ideas so action was taken and the blog summarized what was done.

Here's the blog and here's the first two marketing products that went to work today! The one was merely a summary but the addition and application of the log line was from last night.

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/08/22/putting-a-sharper-edge-on-our-young-adult-series/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted *Stay, Go, Take a Nap... What Next?* which is a lengthy followup to another thread I started here about my decision to unpublish everything.


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry with added peach cobbler!


[URL=http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress]http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/08/23/its-all-in-how-you-spin-it/[/url]


----------



## Robert Bidinotto

My latest:

"So, What is a 'Thriller'?"

http://www.bidinotto.com/2014/08/so-what-is-a-thriller/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

This week on my fraud blog, I posted "Another Big Company Breached". If you've used UPS recently, you might want to check it out at http://tinyurl.com/db35rp

and on my writing blog, I posted "Creativity and Mental Illness" at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Cheers,
Debra


----------



## Ethan Jones

A link to my interview for Judy Goodwin's blog is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/08/23/my-interview-on-judy-goodwins-blog/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## mphicks

Latest review is another DarkFuse title, this one from Colin F. Barnes and his horror novella Dead Five's Pass: 
http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/08/23/review-dead-fives-pass-by-colin-f-barnes/


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from Fun Photo Friday - A Splash of Charlottetown Color:


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Before there was the *The Thrill Of Suspense* there was the Rules of Romance

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/08/24/the-rules-of-romance-before-the-thrill-of-suspense/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

This week I review the Epic Fantasy RPG. Divinity: Original Sin

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/08/25/divinity-original-sin-review/


----------



## TechnoHippy

David Meredith joins me in today's guest author interview to tell us about his latest release 'The Reflections of Queen Snow White'. Discover more about him and his writing here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/guest-author-interview-david-meredith.html


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

See the Rebranded Cover for "Aundes Aura"!

http://ryansullivanauthor.blogspot.com.au/2014/08/see-rebranded-cover-for-aundes-aura.html


----------



## mphicks

I've got a review of Jonathan Moore's Close Reach posted today: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/08/25/review-close-reach-by-jonathan-moore/


----------



## Andrew Ashling

The winners of eFestival of Words 2014 Awards were announced.
In other news: some people are very kind.

I bloggged about it on my website, *Ximerion*


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intel Briefing is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/08/25/weekly-intelligence-briefing-7/

Get informed, enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## acapellabookcoverdesign

I updated my blog this morning with a new cover design I completed. http://acapellabookcoverdesign.wordpress.com/

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from No, Not THAT Sydney. The OTHER Sydney:


----------



## bobbic

Now that we're showing house painting pics--LOL.

http://earthly-gardener.blogspot.com/2014/08/the-big-reveal-final-photos-of-exterior.html


----------



## RuthNestvold

I posted today about my trials and tribulations trying to set up a welcome page with a link to a free ebook as an incentive for signing up for my newsletter:










http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2014/08/25/starting-out-as-an-indie-author-creating-a-welcome-page-for-your-newsletter-with-free-tools/


----------



## jdrew

Real life sometimes inserts itself into works of fiction. I talk about one such example that ended up in my novel _*War Party*_.

http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/books/war-party/war-party-the-creative-process/


----------



## Carrie Rubin

I posted on a topic I've so far avoided, but a Dr. Laura comment inspired (angered?) me into going there:

http://carrierubin.com/2014/08/25/dr-laura-sheryl-sandberg-and-the-giant-chasm-between-their-views-on-working-mothers/


----------



## TechnoHippy

For this week's Tuesday Tease Guy Portman provides an excerpt from his novel 'Necropolis'. I read this recently and rated this story about a happy sociopath working at the council as 5 stars. It's an excellent read with a fun blend of dark and humour. Check out the excerpt and see if you agree:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/tuesday-tease-necropolis-by-guy-portman.html


----------



## 69959

Sneak Peek at the first chapter of my upcoming novel Gone (it's creepy!) http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/08/26/teaser-tuesday-gone/


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

You bet I have...just today.

It is titles *Suspense Today and Tomorrow; The Thrill Of It All*

What else...it's what I do!










and, I also told everyone about the details for the *Mystery Writers Of America Book Author Meet & Greet and Signings *at the Texas Book Festival in October.


----------



## lisamaliga

I posted an article about Varieties of Chinese Teas. Also included a photo of my favorite teacup. 
http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2014/08/20/varieties-of-chinese-teas/


----------



## Robert Dahlen

Just posted on the Monkey Queen books blog -- a look at the final cover art for the first Monkey Queen book! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com/2014/08/okay-i-slacked-off-update-wise-this_26.html
And check out Chapter One! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com/2014/08/sneak-preview-chapter-one.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

In this week's blog shout out we visit Carmen Amato's author blog. Discover more about her blog in her own words here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/blog-shout-out-carmen-amatos-author-blog.html


----------



## mphicks

New posts at the blog include some updates/news on the site and my writing: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/08/26/a-few-updates/

And a review of a horror novella, Elderwood Manor: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/08/27/review-elderwood-manor-by-christopher-fulbright-and-angeline-hawkes/


----------



## J.J. Thompson

Today I announced the release of the latest novel in "The Angelic Wars" series.

http://jamesjthompson.wordpress.com/2014/08/26/a-new-release-second-book-in-the-angelic-wars-series/

And on to the next one.


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Dick Couch, author of ACT OF REVENGE, an action thriller that came out on August 5, is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/08/27/10-questions-with-dick-couch-2/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

A little ode to my *Creative Writing mentor*.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

This is a shortish post about my experience at LonCon3 - Worldcon.

http://shamansland.com/2014/08/27/i-went-to-worldcon/


----------



## 31842

I've been posting a travelogue of my recent trip to London, complete with cool tours to take and secret things to see.

http://katedanley.blogspot.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from today's Still in that OTHER Sydney:


----------



## TonyWrites

I just posted a Q&A I did with our own Mobashar Qureshi:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/author-qa-mobashar-qureshi/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

The origins, inspirations, and the long, turgid, winding history behind my first published novel, _Mary of the Aether_.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/08/revisiting-mary-of-aether.html


----------



## mphicks

Quick announcement today - the eBook edition of my novel, Convergence, is now available for free to paperback owners via BitLit: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/08/28/convergence-is-now-on-bitlit/


----------



## 69959

I posted about taking popular tropes and turning them on their heads over at Cafe Otherworld: http://www.cafeotherworld.com/wordpress/spinning-new-tales-with-old-ideas/


----------



## Ethan Jones

An exclusive excerpt from Dick Couch's ACT OF REVENGE is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/08/28/exclusive-excerpt-from-act-of-revenge/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## SVD

Some random thoughts on the Kindle Unlimited program ...a little late.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6901379-dang-it-amazon---musings-on-kindle-unlimited


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Blogging about kindness and the ongoing conversation about mental illness.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2014/08/just-be-kind.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

At my publisher blog, I posted about taking the eight hour fiction challenge for August and at the Speculative Fiction Showcase, I posted my weekly round-up of interesting links.


----------



## AA.A

Enjoy the Weekends!

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6904098-friday-reads


----------



## Steve Vernon

Moving furniture for fun and profit.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/08/28/the-longest-mile/


----------



## ThomasDiehl

Now here's something everybody likes to read about: Taxes!

No? Oh, well, here it is anyway, about the 2015 VAT changes in the EU and how that benefits large corporations and stops me from selling ebooks directly through my site. Enjoy!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Today's blog entry - the fine art of milking a phrase.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/08/29/the-fine-art-of-milking-a-phrase/


----------



## Ethan Jones

I've posted my review of ONCE DEAD by Richard Phillips on my blog today. Here's the link:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/08/29/once-dead-by-richard-phillips/

Enjoy, share, and have a wonderful long weekend everyone.

Ethan


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Some Thoughts on Goodreads Giveaways


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Fun Photo Friday - Favorites from that OTHER Sydney:


----------



## KevinH

_The Best Paranormal Novels You Probably never Heard Of_: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2014/08/the-best-paranormal-novels-you-probably.html


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Today I posted *Learn How You Can Make a Free Book Cover* -- not because you _should_ but because, for some authors, there are just no funds to hire an experienced cover designer.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Blogged about bamboo steamers. There's links, pictures and even a video. Enjoy!

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2014/08/feeling-just-little-steamy.html


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

Here's a post about using Bookbub for promos. http://www.screenwritingtricks.com/2014/08/working-algorithm-huntress-moon-99c-sale.html


----------



## onguard74

Here's a post from my new writing and publishing blog. Enjoy 

http://www.writepublishnow.com/3-ways-people-fail-at-writing-and-how-to-make-sure-you-succeed/


----------



## Steve Vernon

How to write - complete with BUNNIES!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/08/30/how-to-write-complete-with-bunnies/


----------



## Steve Vernon

And one more blog entry for today - nothing to do about writing, everything to do about food!

[URL=http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress]http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/08/30/the-perfect-halifax-food-crawl/[/url]


----------



## going going gone

Posted something important to me (and timely to the Napa quake) http://loucadle.blogspot.com/2014/08/disaster-kits-and-bugout-bag-basics.html


----------



## Robert Dahlen

Over on the Monkey Queen Books blog -- the cover design for the first Monkey Queen book, featuring design work by KBoards' own Keri Knutson! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com/2014/08/cover-design-revealed.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my writing blog this week, I've posted "Book Crimes and Other Scams" at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

How do you get your writing ideas?


----------



## onguard74

For anyone struggling with structuring their stories...

http://www.writepublishnow.com/story-structure-a-fiction-writers-best-friend/


----------



## TechnoHippy

This week's chilling Sunday Story is 'The Thrift Store Tome' by Randy D. Rubin:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/sunday-story-thrift-store-tome-by-randy.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted my Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up to my blog, crossposted to the Speculative Fiction Showcase.


----------



## Kas Thomas

Got a lot of visits on my post this week called The Serif Readability Myth.

It stirred a bit of conversation on Reddit as well, apparently. Got about 500 visits from Reddit folk.

@kasthomas


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Let me first say that this blog is intended to be tongue in cheek however like all humor there is a streak of truth in it.

After watching the Hallmark Channel for years and seeing author after author I started in the industry with back in the Dell and Harlequin days end up with one of their books on the channel I just thought it would be good therapy, for me, to just say&#8230;hey, I'm here!















http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/08/31/just-saying-hallmark-channel/


----------



## derekailes2014

My latest blog was just posted. I give details on my upcoming and current writing projects.

http://derekailes2003.blogspot.com/2014/08/short-fiction-break-candy-factory.html


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

TWO 2014 Summer Contest RESULTS ARE IN! Read the results in our BLOG...please be sure to share!

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/09/01/the-2014-awards-are-aligning-thank-you-top-3-places-in-2-awards-for-3-books/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

A few musings on the growing pains of Geek Culture.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/09/01/geek-chic-e-sports-gamer-communities-and-confidence/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intelligence Briefing is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/09/01/weekly-intelligence-briefing-september-1-2014/

Get informed, enjoy, and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Joseph Rhea

My blog has been nothing but a countdown to the release of the 2nd book in my dystopian SciFi series (sorry no zombies) that occurred today, Sept 1st. Already the pre order sales have surpassed the first book's sales for the month, so that's cool. But to be honest, I'm far more pleased with the reviews for the series so far, which have been generous to say the least, especially for a series that isn't easily defined (far future, off planet, and underwater?). Anyway, that's my good news for the week.
Joe


----------



## TechnoHippy

Mother and daughter writing team HL Carpenter join me for today's guest author interview to tell us about their latest book project 'In Between'. Discover more here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/guest-author-interview-hl-carpenter.html


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost

Here's a post about working with Joshua Essoe, my editor for my forthcoming novella: 
http://sylviafrost.com/2014/08/indie-editor/


----------



## tknite

A Book I'm Looking Forward to This Week: "The Bone Clocks" by David Mitchell

http://knitewrites.com/2014/09/01/a-book-im-looking-forward-to-this-week-9114-the-bone-clocks-by-david-mitchell/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Landing in Lunenburg:


----------



## JessieSnow

My first month of book publishing in summary, August of 2014:

http://writerjessiesnow.blogspot.com/2014/08/my-first-month-august-2014-in-summary.html

My first book, Primal Chase, also went free on Amazon just this morning! I'm so happy. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ME3PSE4


----------



## Kas Thomas

At Author-Zone.com, I wrote about Google abandoning its Authorship format while simultaneously improving support for the microdata format (which I believe will ultimately impact SEO across all sites). It's clear that meta keywords will always be important in SEO, but if you want your books, blogs, and presentations to be "understandable" to Google's indexing software, you need to start thinking about microdata, because that's where Bing and Google are headed.

@KasThomas


----------



## deanblake

I posted about how "one day, you're going to lose all of your friends."

http://generationend.com/one-day-youre-going-lose-friends/


----------



## Queen Mab

I posted a playful (and slightly bitchy) review of Jamie Baywood's memoir "Getting Rooted in New Zealand":

http://gabriellawest.net/2014/08/30/review-getting-rooted-in-new-zealand/


----------



## steffmetal

Great review Gabrielle - I read that book, too, but kind of felt it lacked a lot of the promise it had in the description. I found it a bit of a depressing view sometimes of my country (I'm a NZer).

Today, I've created a list of my 10 favorite dark steampunk books. Which ones have you read?
http://www.steffmetal.com/metalheads-who-read-10-dark-steampunk-books-to-enjoy/


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've been promoting a new freebie of mine these last couple of days and have had at least three new entries on my blog - but this one is probably the MOST interesting for you folks.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/09/01/a-simple-writing-trick-the-magic-350/


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I just posted my August numbers, they're pretty sad lol

http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/09/01/august-numbers/


----------



## Eskimo

I'm planning to tomorrow...


----------



## Steve Vernon

Book Promoting On a Budget!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/09/02/2226/


----------



## Christian Price

Today, I blogged about what I call the monster. I'm at a loss to know a fellow writer, writing in the same genre, lost her battle.

http://suicide2life.blogspot.com/2014/09/the-monster.html


----------



## onguard74

Self defense for writers!

http://www.writepublishnow.com/3-ways-for-writers-to-toughen-up-and-kick-negativitys-ass/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Mark Pryor, author of THE BUTTON MAN, a thriller that came out today, is on my blog:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/09/02/10-questions-with-mark-pryor/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Queen Mab

steffmetal said:


> Great review Gabrielle - I read that book, too, but kind of felt it lacked a lot of the promise it had in the description. I found it a bit of a depressing view sometimes of my country (I'm a NZer).
> 
> Today, I've created a list of my 10 favorite dark steampunk books. Which ones have you read?
> http://www.steffmetal.com/metalheads-who-read-10-dark-steampunk-books-to-enjoy/


Thanks, Steff. I thought she was way too bitchy about the people she worked with, including that girl Gretchen, who I can imagine reading the book and being totally mortified. It's not a fair portrayal of NZ at all.

Great blog, by the way. I noticed that you used the word "crab" instead of "grab" on the main page...my proofreader's eyes caught it. Not sure if you'll see this, but thought it might help.

Gabriella
(hoping to leave Dr. Seuss behind soon!)


----------



## Kas Thomas

New post on Irony today at Author-Zone.com: http://author-zone.com/making-maximum-use-irony/


----------



## Steve Vernon

GRIN-WORTHY REVIEWS!

[URL=http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress]http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/09/02/grin-worthy-reviews/[/url]


----------



## 31842

I just blogged some promo stuff about a play reading some folks are doing with my words next Monday. SO SCARY!

http://katedanley.blogspot.com/


----------



## SVD

*Sometimes We Ran 2: Community *- 60 copies sold! 

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/6929879-sometimes-we-ran---60-copies-sold


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Another article on Realism versus Verisimilitude in Fiction.


----------



## TechnoHippy

In this week's blog shout out we visit Nikki Broadwell's author blog. Discover more about her blog in her own words here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/blog-shout-out-nikki-broadwells-author.html


----------



## Mel Comley

Just posted about my latest release in the Justice series - can't believe I've written 9 books in the series (as well as other novels) in the past 4 years since this incredible journey began.

There's also news of a giveaway too, folks.

http://melcomley.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Kas Thomas

New post at Author-Zone.com about how reading a screenplay can give you ideas for tightening up a novel.


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

A recap of my recent run to the top with BookBub. Wow... BookBub... Wow.


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of Ark Storm by Linda Davies is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/09/03/ark-storm-by-linda-davies/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Small Town Writer

Check out my post on why I decided to self-publish: http://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2014/08/29/why-i-chose-the-indie-route/

(And if you're interested, my Christmas blog, The Spirit of Christmas, just started up this week: thespiritofchristmas.wordpress.com)


----------



## Nichole

A new short: The Tulips

http://obviousstate.com/stories/the-tulips/


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

My analysis of a recent phenomenon, [urlhttps://amsterdamassassin.wordpress.com/2014/09/03/pin-theft-using-thermal-imaging-public-service-announcement-or-panic-mongering/]the threat to PIN theft by using thermal cameras[/url].


----------



## clgordon

My latest blog is about continuing to write even though you might be mired in horrible, hideous self-doubt. Anyone else experience this feeling and overcome it?

http://clgordonwrites.com/write-through-self-doubt/


----------



## Steve Vernon

All right - enough with the book commercials. Give this a read. I guarantee a giggle. More cat-pee than you can shake an angry hawk at!

   

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/09/03/you-meet-a-lot-of-interesting-people-on-a-downtown-bus/


----------



## P.T. Phronk

This has little to do with writing, but I just blogged about Halloween costumes for children and Superman's disembodied face: http://www.phronk.com/2014/09/supermans-severed-face.html


----------



## R. Doug

Samples shots from Lunenburg and St. John's Anglican Church:


----------



## jdbookcovers

My most recent blogpost has been on writing "Final Battle" scenes in Fiction.

check it out at http://godmode.quanwilliams.com


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

Many of the character names in my novel Garden of Dust and Thorns are inspired by Tamil names and words. Now you know.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/09/a-tamil-garden.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Stephen Templin, author of TRIDENT'S FIRST GLEAMING, an action thriller that comes out on September 9, is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/09/04/10-questions-with-stephen-templin-2/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## WDR

It's been a rough and disastrous couple of weeks, so I needed to vent a little&#8230; Unfortunately, my hoped for release for this month is now delayed significantly.

(Though, all things considered, the delay could actually turn out well for me. Right now is about the worst time of year to release a new book. By the time I get caught up, I'll be pushing into the holiday season. So, perhaps this is a blessing in disguise.)


----------



## Tim Craire

Kennewick Man's skeleton and the implications for universal peace and harmony!

http://peacegarret.wordpress.com/

(The 9,000-year-old guy they found in Washington State)


----------



## Grace Elliot

2 posts for the price of 1!
Not only do you get the story of the first dog to travel across the US in a car, but there's also advice on traveling with pets. 
A new blog post by yours truly.
https://www.trustedchoice.com/insurance-articles/home-family/traveling-with-pets/


----------



## 69959

I'm offering a limited number of review copies for my upcoming book Gone: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/09/04/early-review-copies-available-gone/

Macy Mercer only wants a little independence. Eager to prove herself grown up, she goes to a dark, secluded park. She's supposed to meet the boy of her dreams who she met online. But the cute fifteen year old was a fantasy, his pictures fake. She finds herself face to face with Chester Woodran, a man capable of murder.

Distraught over his own missing daughter, Chester insists that Macy replace his lost girl. He withholds food, locks Macy up, and roughs her up, demanding that she call him Dad. Under duress from his constant threats and mind games, her hold on reality starts to slip. Clinging to her memories is the only way of holding onto her true identity, not believing that she is Chester's daughter.


----------



## Kas Thomas

Today's post is about Twitter Analytics, with data. http://author-zone.com/twitter-analytics/


----------



## Ethan Jones

An exclusive excerpt from TRIDENT'S FIRST GLEAMING by Stephen Templin is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/09/05/2089/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today I'm reviewing Whispers Underground by Ben Aaronovitch http://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/09/05/whispers-underground-by-ben-aaronovitch/


----------



## mphicks

Some recent posts include -

My list of 10 Books That Have Stayed With Me, based on a recent Facebook tag thingy going around: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/09/04/10-books-that-have-stayed-with-me/

A review of "Beautiful You" by Chuck Palahniuk: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/09/01/review-beautiful-you-by-chuck-palahniuk/

And a quickie on Little Free Library, which I discovered by way of the photograph featured there from a recent trip to Traverse City: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/08/31/little-free-library/


----------



## TechnoHippy

Joan C Curtis provides a guest post introducing her blog and soon to be released novel 'The Clock Strikes Midnight' Discover more here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/guest-post-clock-strikes-midnight-by.html


----------



## beccaprice

Updated my blog with two new book trailers and a list of events where I'll be appearing.

Also updated the reviews page, to show a sample review for each book.

www.wyrmtalespress.com


----------



## Kas Thomas

Tennesse Williams talks about The Catastrophe of Success http://author-zone.com/catastrophe-success-2/


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

The complete postmortem of my recent *BookBub* run.


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from yesterday's Fun Photo Friday Halifax, Lunenburg, and Mahone Bay:


----------



## MichaelBlackbourn

I've been keeping mine up to date as I finish my book. Lots of art and WIP bits and pieces.

Things like this in progress art panel, A barnacle attacks!

www.cindercast.com


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week at the Monkey Queen Books blog: Preorder information! Plus tickled penguins, not-all-that-quick plugs, and why you shouldn't throw Jeff Bezos off a cliff. http://monkeyqueeenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## Amanda Hough

Today I posted a few words on author newsletters. https://www.progressivedits.com/Blog/ViewBlog/1014


----------



## Steve Vernon

Behold - the results of my latest Kindle Freebie Promotion!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/09/07/results-of-my-kindle-freebie-promotion/


----------



## jdrew

I added a short post regarding the fact that within my novel War Party there is one explicit contradiction that readers have not questioned.
I wonder why and yet so far none of those that I talked to that did read the book admitted they noticed. More at the link below.
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/books/war-party/war-party-the-creative-process/


----------



## Kas Thomas

The Life of a Tweet http://author-zone.com/life-tweet/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, I've posted "Publishing Stats From the UK" at at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## onguard74

The latest post from my blog, Write Publish Now.

Trouble finding your voice as a writer? This may help...

http://www.writepublishnow.com/how-to-find-your-true-writing-voice-and-why-you-need-too/


----------



## Tim Craire

The story of my bones:

http://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/2014/09/07/the-story-of-my-bones/

(Still thinking about Kennewick Man, and what archaeologists may think of me someday if I wind up being . . . Ruins of Cleveland Man.)


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

PRESS RELEASE: University's All American Quarterback arrested in sexual assault and attempted rape

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/09/08/press-release-universitys-all-american-quarterback-arrested-in-sexual-assault-and-attempted-rape/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

This week I post about how Jack the Ripper would make a worthy Fantasy Villain

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/09/08/classic-villains-jack-the-ripper/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted *10 Trees from a Dream* which really is about trees... and a free book opportunity. And a nymph. But mostly trees.


----------



## Brenda Ortega

Lots of traffic and response for a Letterman-style top 10 list:

http://www.brendaortega.com/news/top-10-reasons-i-recommend-teachers-sprain-ankles-on-the-first-day-of-school


----------



## TechnoHippy

Monday means that it's Guest Author Interview day! This week I am joined by David Paul to talk about himself and his latest release 'Snippy the Square Backed Snail: The playground hero'. Discover more below:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/guest-author-interview-david-paul.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intelligence Briefing is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/09/08/weekly-intelligence-briefing-8/

Get informed, enjoy, and share, please.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## R. Doug

Meandering Through Lunenburg

Sample shots:


----------



## TechnoHippy

We have something a little different for this week's Tuesday Tease and that is an excerpt from Jonathan Hill's debut novel '***'. I read this recently and it provided one of my reading highlights for the year. It's a fantastic read and a very emotional story - well worth checking out!

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/tuesday-tease-***-by-jonathan-hill.html


----------



## lynkay

Calling all New Adult Authors: New Adult Month coming to Writing on the Sunny Side of the Street


----------



## Kas Thomas

Can Twitter Help You Sell Books? Facts, data, CPM. http://author-zone.com/can-twitter-sell-books/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Matt Cook, author of SABOTAGE, a thriller that came out today, is on my blog:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/09/09/10-questions-with-matt-cook/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## CfaE

The Dying Art of Conversation because I miss those conversations that you didn't need to 'win' to enjoy.


----------



## egcamby

My blog is very new and basic, but I recently posted a sneak peek at one of my upcoming short stories for October. http://evancambyfiction.blogspot.com/2014/09/short-story-sneak-peek.html


----------



## lisamaliga

If anyone is interested in making soap in time for the holidays, I've managed to get a book out BEFORE the start of the holiday season [the first time I've managed this]! Also, this is for anyone who likes soaps that either look like food -- or contain it! http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2014/09/05/new-ebook-fun-foodie-soap-crafting-plus-excerpt


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

We're excited! T.A.Miles has just revealed the cover for our upcoming title, Blood Reign! Not to mention the fancy snippet underneath 

http://theimmarcescibleword.blogspot.com/2014/09/cover-reveal-blood-reign.html?m=0


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Between The Covers; Who Am I?

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/09/10/between-the-covers-who-am-i/


----------



## steffmetal

A peek into my writing process. Also, kitten!

http://www.steffmetal.com/a-peek-into-my-writing-process/


----------



## TechnoHippy

In this week's blog shout out we visit the 8 Great Storytellers blog. Discover more here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/blog-shout-out-8-great-storytellers.html


----------



## jdrew

Kas Thomas said:


> Can Twitter Help You Sell Books? Facts, data, CPM. http://author-zone.com/can-twitter-sell-books/


Good article and thanks for the link. Any idea what that same sort of analysis would show for FaceBook? Other social media?


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with J. Carson Black, author of HARD RETURN, a thriller that came out yesterday, is on my blog:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/09/10/10-questions-with-j-carson-black/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## KL_Phelps

Just posted a blog on what 9-11 means to me. The joy and the sorrow.

http://klphelps.com/what-9-11-means-to-me/


----------



## R. Doug

From Mahone Bay for Part of the Day:


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of The Button Man by Mark Pryor is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/09/11/the-button-man-by-mark-pryor/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## WDR

This is a rather solemn reflection for me. Understandable, I guess, considering the date. Yes, sometimes things are closer than they appear&#8230; _A Writer's Chronicles_


----------



## CoraBuhlert

In today's post I share several photos of a trip to the Lüneburger Heide, a North German nature preserve with a rather unique heath landscape. There also are some bonus photos of architecturally weird tourist attractions such as the crazy house of Bispingen, an upside down house.


----------



## JumpingShip

I just posted about Kindle Unlimited and how scammers are making a goldmine with fake books:

http://www.mpmcdonald.com/2014/09/kindle-unlimited-becoming-goldmine-for.html


----------



## lisamaliga

Lemon Coconut Oats Energy Bar
I finally got around to making an energy bar recipe that's healthy but not overly so! It's not vegan because an egg and lots of butter is used, but it's a rich and filling energy bar. Once these are gone I'll have to make more!

Here's a photo:









And here's the recipe: http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2014/09/12/lemon-coconut-oats-energy-bar-recipe/


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I am announcing the official release of Golden Dreams, Part One of the Dream Series. In my blog, I explain why it took almost ten years to finally find the courage to publish it.

http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com/2014/09/lost-and-found-my-golden-dream.html


----------



## kyokominamino

My urban fantasy short story collection, The Deadly Seven, is free all day today. Got some other goodies and announcements here as well:

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/the-deadly-seven-is-free/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Fun Photo Friday - Halifax, Lunenburg, and Mahone Bay Part 2:


----------



## C. Gockel

Kindle Unlimited One and a Half Months on (AKA, the Great Author Freak Out of 2014 Part Deux) :
http://ibringthefireodin.tumblr.com/post/97384253870/kindle-unlimited-one-and-a-half-months-on-aka-the


----------



## Kas Thomas

Why it's tough to sell books on Twitter. http://author-zone.com/tough-love-twitter-style/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I share some photos of the harvest festival parade in my hometown.


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry on doors and writing.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/09/14/doors-and-writing/


----------



## suejeff

My latest blog post  http://getwritingnow.co.uk/2014/09/11/writing-kindle-books-is-it-worth-your-time/


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: Print copies now available for U.S. and some European readers! Plus updated ebook preorder links, singing the unsung and what friends don't let friends eat. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## jaxspenser

I love theories and have always had an opinion about what's out in space looking back at us... so the other day I did a short blog about how many alien civilizations must be out there (possibly heading our way).

Please check it out... http://bit.ly/1D5AL2N.

Jax


----------



## Queen Mab

Finally managed to blog about my pre-order, "It's Not You, It's Me"! (bittersweet memoir about a rough breakup in the late '90s with a fellow writer... )

http://gabriellawest.net/2014/09/14/now-on-pre-order-its-not-you-its-me/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my writing blog this week, I've posted about an upcoming festival on reading and writing this is happening in Vancouver, BC and in other Canadian cities on Sept. 28th. You can learn more at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announced my latest release(s), a novella and a short story in my Shattered Empire series.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

On the fine art of recommending a fantasy novel

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/09/15/on-recommending-fantasy-books/


----------



## TechnoHippy

In this week's guest author interview I am joined by Jack Rollins. I read The Cabinet of Dr Blessing recently and enjoyed it so much I gave it 5 stars - a fine collection of three Victorian themed horror stories. You can discover more about him and his writing below:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/guest-author-interview-jack-rollins.html


----------



## Adrian Howell

I talk about fellow Kboarder Steven Whibley's latest YA novel, Impact, which shares cover artists with my books.
http://adrianhowell.blogspot.jp/2014/09/steven-whibleys-latest-from-his-dean.html


----------



## Small Town Writer

I talk about the importance of your author photo and the image you want to portray with it.

http://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2014/09/12/your-author-photo/


----------



## mphicks

Quick post today to remind people they can request a free copy of my upcoming horror short story, Consumption, for a few more days:
http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/09/15/free-consumption-arc-last-call/


----------



## kyokominamino

Just made a post about the ever-awesome and soul-crushing Dresden Files. Check it out!

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/things-the-dresden-files-taught-me-about-writing/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intelligence Briefing is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/09/15/weekly-intelligence-briefing-9/

Get informed, enjoy, and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## LGOULD

I discussed the tragic tale "Revolutionary Road" in both its book and movie forms. It's a story that seems to resonate with those of us who struggle to reconcile artistic ambitions with everyday responsibilities.

http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## R. Doug

Bah Hahbah - It's in Maine:


----------



## ElenaLinville

In today's post I share a little personal anecdote - [URL=http://elenalinville.wordpress]http://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/09/15/life-crazier-than-fiction-or-my-epic-quest-to-get-a-green-card-part-1/[/url]


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

After shifting my weekly blog post to Mondays -- and then missing Monday by a few minutes anyway -- I finally got around to posting *Keywords vs The Key to Book Marketing* which was inspired by a thread here in the Writers' Cafe.


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of Sabotage by Matt Cook, a good action thriller that came out on September 9, is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/09/16/sabotage-by-matt-cook/

Enjoy and share.

Ethan


----------



## SRWitt

Recently, I hauled my family off to an escape the room event. A good time was had by all, no one actually peed their pants, and I learned a little about writing.

You can read about it here:

http://samwitt.com/2014/09/16/five-things-the-purge-breakout-taught-me-about-writing/


----------



## TechnoHippy

In this week's blog shout out we visit Scott Marlowe's author blog. Like many author blogs he covers more topics than just his own writing. Discover more in his post here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/blog-shout-out-scott-marlowes-author.html


----------



## mphicks

Today's post is a review of Conduits by Jennifer Loring, one of the latest novella releases from DarkFuse: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/09/17/review-conduits-by-jennifer-loring/


----------



## onguard74

Three practical ways to improve your writing before you even begin...

http://www.writepublishnow.com/3-ways-to-improve-your-writing-before-you-even-start/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My SHADOW AGENTS Cover Reveal and Pre-Order is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/09/17/shadow-agents-cover-reveal-and-pre-order/

Enjoy, pre-order the book, and share, please.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - what supper was tonight.



http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/09/17/two-autumn-recipes/


----------



## R. Doug

Maine Street, Bar Harbor


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about my books on sale and BookBub ad is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/09/18/enjoy-tripolis-target-for-99-cents/

Enjoy and share, please.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## SVD

I joined the Kindle Unlimited program ...at least a little bit.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/7026020-then-again-kindle-unlimited


----------



## Marina Finlayson

My eleven-year-old son gives me writing advice: http://www.pecked-by-ducks.blogspot.com.au/2014/09/3-great-writing-tips-from-baby-duck.html


----------



## Guest

Win a $25 Amazon Gift Card!

http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/09/win-25-amazon-gift-card.html


----------



## Five59 Online

I blog on Facebook.  www.Facebook.com/RaisedRock

Today I talked about the time a couple of years ago when the Foo Fighters were playing in London and Jimmy Page and John Paul Jones from Led Zeppelin joined them onstage.


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today, I'm reviewing _We Are All Completely Fine_ by Daryl Gregory. http://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/09/18/we-are-all-completely-fine-by-daryl-gregory/
It had its flaws, but I enjoyed it overall.


----------



## Mel Comley

I mentioned about my latest release on my blog today.  http://melcomley.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Soup! I love soup. It's one of my favorite things about fall...

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2014/09/for-pure-of-heart.html


----------



## SunshineOnMe

Yes, after taking a break for a bit, I am back to blogging, or, err, journaling on line. http://joyfullivingpafterchildabuse.blogspot.com/


----------



## M T McGuire

Today, a little light whimsy about the hugely amusing pursuit of eyebombing:

http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2014/09/18/eyebomb-therefore-i-am/

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Patty Jansen

On the lot of female protagonists in YA fantasy:

http://pattyjansen.com/blog/thoughts-female-protagonists-ya-fantasy/


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Introducing Kelly Welsh (RIP, Rest in Peace)

Hello readers!!! Welcome to Kelly's Blog Hop -
HURRY HURRY HURRY...time is unticking away!

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/09/19/introducing-kelly-welsh-rip-rest-in-peace/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about thanking my readers for their loyal support is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/09/19/a-big-thank-you-2/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I sent my final episode to beta readers

http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/09/19/episode-six-is-out-to-beta-readers/


----------



## Kas Thomas

I posted "Why Google Plus Is Irrelevant" on LinkedIn at http://www.linkedin.com/pulse/article/20140918140322-1321910-why-google-plus-is-irrelevant -- currently 30,000 views.

Also wrote about writing that post. http://author-zone.com/writing-linkedin-worth/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

In which I discuss the nature of Potential, overcoming fear and doubt, embracing confidence and trust, as it regards the use of magic in my young adult series.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/09/what-is-point-mary.html


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from Fun Photo Friday - Out and About Bar Harbor Part 1:


----------



## Simplewriter

I posted to my blog yesterday 

Blog post: "Why I Quit Teaching Mid-Year and Mid-Contract"

www.educatorrescue.com/er-blog


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: We've been published! Ordering links galore! Plus, we're interviewed by KBoards' own K.J. Bryen! Also, we promote a worthy cause and show off what the well-dressed writer is wearing this season. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everybody,

This week's blog post is "I Always Knew That Writing Was Good For Me But..." http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## derekailes2014

I just published my weekly blog. I discuss my latest writing projects and unveil my new book covers.

http://derekailes.weebly.com/latest-news/horror-fiction-news-i-got-you-covered


----------



## SVD

Saturday ...a nice day for a cruise.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/7036104-nice-day-for-a-cruise---09-20-14


----------



## Queen Mab

I blogged about my new release on Kindle and also about setting two books free on Apple: "Singing a Happy iTune"

http://gabriellawest.net/2014/09/20/singing-a-happy-itune/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

On the use of evil in modern fantasy.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/09/22/thoughts-on-evil-in-fantasy-fiction/


----------



## TechnoHippy

Marilyn Peake joins me in this week's guest author interview to discuss her latest release 'Shade'. Discover more here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/guest-author-interview-maryilyn-peake.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

This blog entry might help some of you writer-type folks out there who are trying to drum up a little interest in their next Kindle freebie release.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/09/22/promoting-your-kindle-freebie-on-a-budget/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intelligence Briefing is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/09/22/weekly-intelligence-briefing-10/

Get informed, enjoy, and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## lisamaliga

My novel, Out of the Blue, has been revised, has a new cover, and I've included a new excerpt here:
http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2014/09/22/out-of-the-blue-a-novel-new-cover-new-excerpt/


----------



## timskorn

Posted Chapter 2 of A Cold Black Wave: Revelations (WIP): http://timhscott.wordpress.com/


----------



## C. Gockel

I wrote a story about a girl with big breasts. http://ibringthefireodin.tumblr.com/post/98011285690/i-wrote-a-story-about-a-girl-with-big-breasts


----------



## J.J. Thompson

Posted a few words about my current WIP, titled *Dragons? What do you mean, dragons?*
http://jamesjthompson.wordpress.com/


----------



## FAUSGA

I just published a blog post about the Crucial Elements Any Author Website Must Have


----------



## R. Doug

From Hitting the Bus for Acadia National Park:


----------



## BuddyGott

The newest episode of my show, BUDDY'S WRITING SHOW. In this one, I chatted with mystery writer (and Kboards member) Stephen L. Moss.

http://buddygott.com/buddys-writing-show/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog post might be of use to some of you folks come this November - on those days when you just feel like you cannot write another word.

I call it "Finding the Strength to Keep on Writing - OR - Silencing Your Inner Prune."

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/09/23/finding-the-strength-to-keep-on-writing/


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today, I posted Part 2 of my epic quest to get a Green Card. All the bosses were successfully vanquished and victory was mine 
http://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/09/23/life-crazier-than-fiction-or-my-epic-quest-to-get-a-green-card-part-2/

This post serves to show that sometimes life can be crazier than fiction, and that series of unfortunate events can pile up and make you feel that life is conspiring against you.


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of HARD RETURN by J. Carson Black is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/09/23/hard-return-by-j-carson-black/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## ilamont

A post about _Twitter In 30 Minutes, 2nd Edition_ -- why I published a second edition less than a year after the first edition came out.

*Announcing the 2nd edition of Twitter In 30 Minutes*

There's also a giveaway of 10 e-copies (iTunes and PDF). If you or a family member/friend/colleague are interested in learning how build your network, find useful information, and make great tweets, this is a perfect starting point.


----------



## jdcore

In honor of banned books week, my list of ten favorite banned books. http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2014/09/banned-books-week-top-10.html


----------



## Andre Jute

R. Doug said:


> Samples from Fun Photo Friday -- Out and About Bar Harbor Part 1:


You really have to be a superior photographer to take a good black and white photograph. Hats off to you, Doug.


----------



## Andre Jute

Stunning covers from Uvi Poznansky, who is a superior artist as well as a novelist. And an article on the vernacular dialogue in David's desire for Bathsheba. Enjoy!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Andre Jute said:


> Stunning covers from Uvi Poznansky, who is a superior artist as well as a novelist. And an article on the vernacular dialogue in David's desire for Bathsheba. Enjoy!


 Thank you Andre for the invitation, this is a new thread for me, glad to have discovered it here!


----------



## R. Doug

Andre Jute said:


> You really have to be a superior photographer to take a good black and white photograph. Hats off to you, Doug.


Many thanks, André. That was most kind of you.


----------



## Adam Poe

It's been forever since I posted a new blog article, but here's a new one, finally.

Three annoying things that should be illegal (and their punishments!)
http://www.adampoe.com/3-things-that-should-be-illegal


----------



## Andre Jute

Lest I forget in everyone else's excitements, here Buggins' Turn the Original Screenplay, "The hilarious crossover read", already a bestseller on the presales.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Blogged about using Pinterest as a writing tool -- from research to engaging with readers.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2014/09/pinterest-as-writing-tool.html


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis

Cover reveal!

http://selliotbrandis.com/cover-reveal-once-upon-a-time-at-the-end-of-the-world-part-1/


----------



## Marilyn Peake

My post in the Goodreads GSRG (Genre Specific Review Groups) September Blog Hop just went live. It's basically about horror vs. comfort: https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/7053656-gsrg-genre-specific-review-groups-september-blog-hop


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

Kindle Promotional Techniques.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/09/24/kindle-freebie-promotion-techniques/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

The last volume of my Young Adult series just came out. These four books span the full length of my time as a published author, so I can track my progress in learning to tell a compelling story with each volume. And what have I learned?

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/09/and-what-have-i-learned.html


----------



## kyokominamino

Just made a post about 'Sleepy Hollow' the series, 'Scandal', and the possible future for women of color in television.

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/turning-the-corner-on-diversity-in-tv/


----------



## JumpingShip

I've been reading so much about Amazon and Hachette, that it's starting to affect my mind. Here's my silly little story illustrating it. Sort of.

http://www.mpmcdonald.com/2014/09/who-needs-contract.html


----------



## daringnovelist

Restarting the blog this month with a series called "Excavating a Genre" -- taking a number of books which follow similar tropes and themes and studying them to see if I can pull a kind of personal genre or type or archetype out of them.

The "genre" in question is mainly a theme found in children's stories, which I sometimes call "Orphans on a Train" (because a lot of them start with a child being sent off alone into a new life). Today's post is an intro post with a list of the books I can remember reading that struck this particular note with me.

Excavating a Genre: the Book List

Camille


----------



## Natasha Holme

First blog post on my new diary series website:

Tips for lesbians on how to go out with boys

Comments are most welcome.


----------



## JessieSnow

I was on my knees counting coins today, so I ended up writing a blog post.

Sometimes You Gotta Do What You Gotta Do...

http://writerjessiesnow.blogspot.com/2014/09/sometimes-you-gotta-do-what-you-gotta-do.html


----------



## WDR

A friend recently hit me with a 10-Book Challenge on Facebook; I had to list the 10 most influential books on my life. Wow, did that turn into a homework assignment!

Rather than post that much work on Facebook where it would be lost in all the noise and forgotten, I chose to blog it and post the link. This way, the list will be easier to find for a much longer time.

One book in particular is very important to me. Enough so, I blogged about it before (link in the list). It isn't so much what the book was about so much as what it did that changed my life. If not for that book, I wouldn't be here rubbing elbows with all of you writers on this web site. What that book did for me was so significant, I even knew how important it was when I finished reading it. So what was the book and what did it do for me?

You'll just have to read it here: _The 10 Most Influential Books in My Life._

(If you want the more detailed description about what happened with that one book, you'll have to click on the link when you get to the description of it.)


----------



## Kali.Amanda

When you enter into a job search campaign, your whole life becomes permeated with topics of professionalism. Lately I have seen a lot of writing advice from a business standpoint, for job seekers, for workers to employers... I just saw some advice about writing a professional resignation letter. I took an unconventional approach (which may not be for everybody or every situation, but a consideration if only to amuse yourself).

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2014/09/writing-professional-resignation-letters.html


----------



## mphicks

After a week away on a road-trip vacation, here's some Instagram pics from my travels. I'll be sharing more in the coming days once I get all the images off my Canon and processed.

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/09/25/back-home/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"At this point, I must do something, and fast. Just like dad: he did what he could for grandma, and blew his breath into her; and his breath was magical, because it lasted in her, somehow, for the next two weeks. I can do better than that for this little body, even with a few scales or a fin missing. So, I take a deep breath, put my lips to the fish-but then the smell, the touch... It makes me pause for a minute..."

To read more click here:
*With a last-gasp effort I go on blowing until all is lost*


----------



## Adam Poe

My first post on the new writing and publishing blog 

"Should I Write A Book?"


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

C. Sheehan has a new blog! Writing stuff, the love of autumn, and a brand-new-shiny lay off is there!

http://writedreamrepeat.tumblr.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Red Rocks, Crashing Waves, and an almost Alien Landscape:


----------



## Iain Ryan

I wrote about how I DIDN'T self-publish my first book and why I'm still pretty happy about it: [URL=http://www.iainryan]http://www.iainryan.com/how-not-to-publish-your-first-novel/[/url]


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

Hey guys, 

I actually just published my website yesterday and I'm trying to think of what would make a good first post for the blog. It's the first post, probably no one will read it, but I still feel like it should be important. Any thoughts? Did any of you guys have a hard time deciding on a first post?


----------



## M T McGuire

Andrei Cherascu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I actually just published my website yesterday and I'm trying to think of what would make a good first post for the blog. It's the first post, probably no one will read it, but I still feel like it should be important. Any thoughts? Did any of you guys have a hard time deciding on a first post?


If you want to, maybe you could set out your manifesto; what you want to achieve with your blog, what you want to achieve as a writer maybe even what you want to achieve as a human... or all.

Definitely worth avoiding what I did, which was a kind of, 'ooo hello everyone, I'm going to have a go at this blogging thing.' Mainly because I suspect everyone does that.

Otherwise, just jump in, be yourself and post the kind of stuff you are going to post, only without acknowledging that this is the first one.

Whatever you do, good luck.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Helen Laycock

I am a very neglectful blog nurturer, but I'm trying to remember to come back and feed it once in a while.

http://catchingcottonclouds.wordpress.com/

The last post is about being small *points to self* and about a tiny character I created for one of my children's books.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

A quick post about my short story _The Alukah_, newly released on Amazon.

http://livinginthemaniototo.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/short-story-alukah.html


----------



## mphicks

Some updates on my next release, which drops in only a few weeks:

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/09/26/consumption-pre-orders-now-available/


----------



## William Meikle

My Kindle success stories - updated with new figures.
http://www.williammeikle.com/kindlesuccess.html


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

This won't be news to anyone here, but for the sake of less-savvy readers I posted *Three Ways to Get Free Kindle Books* (basically outlining KOLL, KU, and reader-to-reader lending).


----------



## Ethan Jones

My note about today being the last day TRIPOLI'S TARGET is on sale is on my blog:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/09/26/last-day-tripolis-target-is-99-cents/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"And then she left him.
He looks at the line. It is written in blue ink, pressed into the sheet of paper-vigorously here, faintly there-with his usual stroke, a stroke that drives through the spikes and valleys in the shapes of the letters at a steady slant. The line reaches the margin, where it is punctuated, unexpectedly, by a red stain..."

To read more click here:
*The line reaches the margin, where it is punctuated by a red stain*


----------



## FAUSGA

I just blogged about the 14 of the Best Author Websites that Do The Business


----------



## ElenaLinville

This Friday, I am reviewing _Evernight_ by Kristen Callihan.

http://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/09/26/evernight-by-kristen-callihan/

Mixed feelings about this book. I liked the world and the intrigue, but the romance component was a complete miss for me, sadly.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

T.A.Miles has posted a new snippet from our upcoming novel, Blood Reign! http://theimmarcescibleword.blogspot.com/2014/09/snippet-no-7.html


----------



## Small Town Writer

I take a look at Quality vs. Quantity here: http://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2014/09/26/quality-vs-quantity/

And, as always, my Christmas blog is in full-swing over at thespiritofchristmas.wordpress.com

Thanks!


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

M T McGuire said:


> If you want to, maybe you could set out your manifesto; what you want to achieve with your blog, what you want to achieve as a writer maybe even what you want to achieve as a human... or all.
> 
> Definitely worth avoiding what I did, which was a kind of, 'ooo hello everyone, I'm going to have a go at this blogging thing.' Mainly because I suspect everyone does that.
> 
> Otherwise, just jump in, be yourself and post the kind of stuff you are going to post, only without acknowledging that this is the first one.
> 
> Whatever you do, good luck.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> MTM


Thank you  I followed your advice and went for the "just jump in, be yourself" thing. I ended up with a post called _Frank Herbert, my Netherland dwarf bunny and Hugh Howey's first ever blog-entry_ 

http://www.andreicherascu.com/blog/frank-herbert-my-netherland-dwarf-bunny-and-hugh-howeys-first-ever-blog-entry

I think it fits perfectly.


----------



## Andre Jute

Your images are so beautiful, Uvi. The rest of you can read a really thoughtful article by Uvi on the words you put into characters' mouths.



Uvi Poznansky said:


> "And then she left him.
> He looks at the line. It is written in blue ink, pressed into the sheet of paper--vigorously here, faintly there--with his usual stroke, a stroke that drives through the spikes and valleys in the shapes of the letters at a steady slant. The line reaches the margin, where it is punctuated, unexpectedly, by a red stain..."
> 
> To read more click here:
> *The line reaches the margin, where it is punctuated by a red stain*


----------



## R. Doug

André, your link doesn't work.

As for me, here are some sample shots from yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - Out and About Bar Harbor Part 2:


----------



## Andre Jute

Not my blog, a plug for someone else's:

"quirky, humorous and downright terrifying-to-the-funny-bone"​
***
[Thanks for the heads-up about the previous link not working to Doug. Apologies to all.]


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

R. Doug said:


> Andre, your link doesn't work.
> 
> As for me, here are some sample shots from yesterday's Fun Photo Friday -- Out and About Bar Harbor Part 2:


Thanks for the heads up. I just re-tested it, seems to be working now. Maybe I was just in the middle of editing something when you tried it.


----------



## R. Doug

Andrei, I was directing the link comment to André Jute.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: Well, lots of promotion since we're coming out of Publication Week. Sorry about that. (And have I mentioned enough that we're still marked down at Amazon.fr?  ) Plus, what some writers need to get the writing going and why some people are glad that the United Kingdom is still united. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

One thing is obvious: what happened today behind closed doors between Amnon and Tamar should be blotted out. 
I must instruct my court historians to avoid investigating it, let alone writing it. This story should remain out of their records. But why, then, do I feel compelled to sharpen my quill? I have no answer, except this: if I write everything down, and then read it back to myself, perhaps I will find a way to make sense of it all.

To read more, and see more art pieces about the story, click here:
*What happened today behind closed doors between Amnon and Tamar should be blotted out*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Andre Jute said:


> Your images are so beautiful, Uvi. The rest of you can read a really thoughtful article by Uvi on the words you put into characters' mouths.


Oh thank you so much Andre, for reading the article and posting it here! Truly appreciate it


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

On my weekly blog, I've posted "If You Think the Book Industry Has it Tough..." at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I write about Revolution as a theme for Fantasy Novels.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/09/29/revolutions-rebellions-and-modern-fantasy/


----------



## William Meikle

Nightmares and inspiration - shall we talk about the black bird?
http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## R. Doug

Love your post today, William. Good job.

But . . . are you sure it wasn't _The Birds_ influencing your dream rather than _The Maltese Falcon_?


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

R. Doug said:


> Andrei, I was directing the link comment to Andre Jute. Sorry for the confusion.


Oops, sorry about that! I'm used to people misspelling my name as Andre, so I assumed that was the case.


----------



## R. Doug

Not a problem, Andrei.


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today I'm getting drunk raising a glass and celebrating my blog's one year anniversary.  I'm also looking back on everything I have achieved since October 2013 and making plans for the future.

http://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/09/29/one-year-anniversary-happy-birthday-to-the-tower-of-winds/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intelligence Briefing is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/09/29/weekly-intelligence-briefing-11/

Get informed, enjoy, and share, please.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## mphicks

Quick post on three upcoming titles that have caught my eye and a question - what upcoming releases are you most looking forward to?

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/09/29/tales-from-the-tbr-pile/


----------



## chele

I posted my cover reveal for my novella, 'Teeth', and put up a snippet of the first chapter.

http://chelecooke.wordpress.com/2014/09/29/teeth-cover-reveal/


----------



## R. Doug

Pretty popular post today. Over 200 hits on *ATC Zero - The Nightmare at Chicago En Route Center*, and approaching 450 total hits for other posts on the blog. And that doesn't count my 400+ blog followers.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I have completely forgotten to post in this thread, so here are a bunch of new posts:

The ever popular Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up for September is up on my personal blog, crossposted to the Speculative Fiction Showcase. As always, likes, shares, tweets, +1 are appreciated.

I also have a new release to announce, a short mystery called _Overdose_. And since _Overdose_ was the result of the eight hour fiction challenge organised by KB's very own Donald Rump, there is also a process post about writing it at my Pegasus Pulp blog.

Finally, I share some not so brief thoughts about Doctor Who.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've written a few blog entries since the last time I checked in here.

Here's my latest blog entry - Dialogue, dialogue, dialogue.

Keanu Reeves fans had BETTER steer clear of reading this one. 

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/09/30/dialogue-dialogue-dialogue/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Catherine Coulter, author of THE LOST KEY, an excellent thriller that came out today, is on my blog:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/09/30/my-interview-with-catherine-coulter/

Enjoy and share, please.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## mphicks

Today's blog reblog an advanced review of my upcoming short horror story, Consumption. I'm still (happily) reeling a bit!

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/09/30/consumption-by-michael-patrick-hicks-%E2%9C%AD%E2%9C%AD%E2%9C%AD%E2%9C%AD/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Somewhere at night a string sings out
All's dark, silent, filled with doubt
I'm alone, and you?
Out there, in the cold, a string sings out

To read more, click here:
*After You're Gone*


----------



## Ros_Jackson

A long, ranty report from the latest round in the saga of heavy cuts to the library service by Lincolnshire County Council (LCC).

http://www.loutheye.co.uk/27-09-14-lcc-roundup.php


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

RT or SHARE this for tomorrow, for someone who needs the strength to take control of their life. It'll cost you nothing $0.00

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/09/30/domestic-violence-and-revenge-download-it-free/

I know, being against domestic violence is a political statement on these boards but I tried.


----------



## 69959

How I got over 5,000 followers on Pinterest: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/09/29/top-pinterest-tips-to-attract-your-ideal-readers/


----------



## KMatthew

My thoughts on Kindle Unlimited: http://kmatthewbooks.com/my-thoughts-about-kindle-unlimited/


----------



## Philip Harris

Going Indie - How I came to start self-publishing - and details of the first release 

http://www.solitarymindset.com/2014/09/29/going-indie/


----------



## JessieSnow

What is Life Without Passion or Purpose?

http://writerjessiesnow.blogspot.com/2014/10/what-is-life-without-purpose-or-passion.html


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

I just posted my most recent blog entry, and it's about KBoards' very own Hugh Howey. It's a short post where I tell the story of how I came across his work and how he has ended up influencing my career as a writer.

"Anyway, as I was reaching the end of my final draft, I spent a long time reading, cleansing the literary palate so to speak. On my dad's insistence, I decided to give this Hui Hau guy a chance. After all, I had never read a scifi novel written by a Chinese author."

http://www.andreicherascu.com/blog/hui-hau-is-everywhere


----------



## TechnoHippy

In this week's blog shout out we visit Keely Brooke Keith's author blog. Discover more below:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/blog-shout-out-keely-brooke-keith.html


----------



## mphicks

Up today at the blog is a guest post from Casey Peterson, who recently debuted with his superhero novel "Just Another Job" : http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/10/01/guest-post-commercial-fiction-with-a-literary-bent-by-casey-peterson/


----------



## Claudia King

Today I totes solved the issue of diversity in fiction once and for all by weighing in with my thoughts on the inclusion of atypical characters, the #gamergate controversy, and why people have a hard time wrapping their heads around the difference between the actions of a single artist vs the trends of an entire medium:

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/diversity-in-fiction-gamergate-and.html?spref=tw


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

By the time I turned sixteen, mom had developed an unexplained fear, a fear of getting lost, which was quite pronounced, even as she headed out for a short walk, such as to the grocery store on Wilshire Boulevard, not more than a couple of blocks away. She seemed to rely, with an increasing sense of anxiety, on the familiar, and would become ferociously shaken if a chair was accidentally moved out of position. We all knew that the instrument-which was only hers, because I had stopped playing by then-was sacred. It was not to be touched. 
And so, too, was she...

To read more click here:
*We all knew that the instrument was sacred. It was not to be touched*


----------



## Adam Poe

Is it too late to start a writing career?

http://www.wayofthepen.com/is-it-too-late-to-start-a-writing-career


----------



## R. Doug

One of my popular double reviews: The Equalizer versus The Equalizer


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I have a very clear memory of sitting in my grandma's kitchen when I was a toddler. And I still remember the aroma of my favorite dessert as she made it for us... This sets up a two-column series on rice pudding with a Latin flare.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2014/10/rice-pudding-with-latin-flare.html


----------



## mphicks

Today's post is a review of Nick Cutter's upcoming horror book, The Deep: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/10/02/review-the-deep-by-nick-cutter/


----------



## SunshineOnMe

Yes  A letter to my kids. http://joyfullivingpafterchildabuse.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Posted my September 2014 numbers

http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/10/02/september-2014-numbers/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My exciting news about my new novella PRIORITY TARGET is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/10/02/exciting-news-priority-target-novella/

Enjoy and share. And let me know if you'd like an ARC.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## FAUSGA

I've published a new blog post titled 10 Reasons Why Authors should have their Own Website


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Blogging about Puerto Rican rice pudding, both a dessert and comfort food in each spoonful.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2014/10/arroz-con-dulce-puerto-rican-rice.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - How NOT to promote your next Kindle Freebie.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/10/03/how-not-to-promote-your-next-kindle-freebie/


----------



## Vaalingrade

This week, the era of the Saturday Morning Cartoon has ended.

In response, I have declared Cartoon Month on my blog, starting with some of the more obscure, but awesome SatAM fair (that aren't all cartoons):
http://www.descendantsserial.paradoxomni.net/cartoon-month-5-obscure-saturday-morning-shows-that-were-awesome/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Without even looking at the entrance to the tent, without even touching the cold surface of the hourglass, I know: It is nearly empty. The sand is running out. For us, there is no more time. He will never realize who it was standing there by his bedside, overcome and awash with tears.

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:

*The voice is the voice of Jacob*


----------



## trixiearcher

The strangest thing happened on my way to blogging...  Well to be honest, I wasn't sure if I wanted to do the blogging thing or not.  I mean, after all I am very new to being an independent published author and I figured what on earth could I possibly say that others would be interested in hearing.  I began with the free blog on Goodreads and as I was posting one blog per week I was imagining my words spinning in all directions, echoing off the walls somewhere before crashing to the ground in la-la land.  
Two weeks ago upon the insistence of a friend of mine, I bought the www.trixiearcher.com name.  She encouraged me to make that investment saying that even if I don't use it, I should have it in my pocket, just in case.  Being the sort of person that can not see spending good money for nothing, I set up an inexpensive blog through weebly.  Well, I still continued my weekly blog but now that blog automatically feeds into Goodreads.  To my shock, Weebly emailed me a congratulations announcement last week for in my first week alone I had over two hundred hits on my blog.  
Apparently my blog is being read.  I posted this morning on Weebly and within one hour I had over thirty hits.  I keep thinking, this can't be right....I mean after all, I've only written one book and I am pretty much an unknown, but it is.  Mind you I have been in the top 100 for my genre since July, but still...  
I'll just keep blogging with my fingers crossed and hope for the best when book two comes out next June.


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from Fun Photo Friday - The Franklin Mountains Shrouded in Fog:


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I wrote about the All-Stars incentive in *It's Not a Lottery*.


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry is a wrap-up of the results of my latest Kindle freebie promo.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/10/04/how-not-to-promote-your-kindle-freebie-the-afterbash/


----------



## Carol Davis

Quick tips for newbie writers on the naming of characters:

http://caroldavisauthor.com/2014/10/04/quick-tip-for-newbie-writers-its-all-in-a-name/


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

T. A. Miles has officially opened up her premade cover blog. Here are the first few posts:

Fire Bug: http://orielswindow.blogspot.com/2014/10/fire-bug.html
Fire Bird: http://orielswindow.blogspot.com/2014/10/fire-bird.html
Wallflower: http://orielswindow.blogspot.com/2014/10/wallflower.html
Vintage Garden: http://orielswindow.blogspot.com/2014/10/vintage-garden.html
Meadow Owl: http://orielswindow.blogspot.com/2014/10/meadow-owl.html
NEW! Flower Pool: http://orielswindow.blogspot.com/2014/10/flower-pool.html
SALE! Through the Window: http://orielswindow.blogspot.com/2014/10/through-window-sale.html


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I'm about one quarter to a third through editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _Mate_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, and the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_.

So, it's time for an excerpt.

You'll find it *here on my website*


----------



## TechnoHippy

As part of A. F. Stewart's blog tour celebrating the release of Killers and Demons II, she has provided a guest post titled Splatter & Gore vs. Psychological Horror.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/guest-post-splatter-and-gore-vs.html

I've bought my copy - maybe you will too!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

This week's blog is to finally announce that my 4th Casey Holland mystery, The Deep End is now available sale. This book was a four-year labor of love that involved an important part of my past. http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: Not much, just the near-destruction of time and space.  http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

James Bond Complex part two: Dirty Harry.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/10/06/james-bond-complex-continued-now-with-dirty-harry-and-ferguson/


----------



## mphicks

Today's blog is a behind the scenes look at the development of my upcoming short horror story, Consumption: 
http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/10/06/consumption-behind-the-scenes/


----------



## beccaprice

"Fairy tales do not tell children that dragons exist. Children already know that dragons exist. Fairy tales tell children that dragons can be killed." G. K. Chesterton

In which I disagree with the honorable Mr. Chesterton, and cast my lot with the good Doctor Isaac Asimov.

[URL=http://www.wyrmtalespress]http://www.wyrmtalespress.com/[/url]

I'd really like comments - this really is only a rough draft.


----------



## Andre Jute

Plein Air Expedition: a photo essay​


----------



## ElenaLinville

This Monday, I read through one of my older drafts and ponder about how much I have grown as a writer in the past 2 years.

http://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/10/06/the-more-you-write-the-better-you-get/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intelligence Briefing is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/10/06/weekly-intelligence-briefing-12/

Get informed, enjoy, and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Brenda Ortega

I wrote a _*This I Believe*_ essay about my relationship with my little brother Jimmy, which also happens to have inspired events in my forthcoming novel, Unleashed.

http://www.brendaortega.com/news/i-believe-in-love-and-hate


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I introduced Holly di Marco, a character in my _Shattered Empire_ series, in the Meet My Character blog hop.


----------



## Evenstar

After lots of fan/reader emails asking about certain characters and what happened to them, I wrote a blog post about how hard it is to bring them back and how hard it is to not!

http://flirtinggames.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/bringing-back-characters-from-previous.html


----------



## SRWitt

A few days back I waxed more or less poetic on where Half-Made Girls came from.

http://samwitt.com/2014/10/02/why-i-wrote-half-made-girls/


----------



## Susanne O

What readers need to do more than read

http://susannefromsweden.wordpress.com/2014/10/07/why-readers-need-to-do-more-than-read/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Sharing an old memory of the time I lost Geoffrey Holder.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2014/10/exit-stage-left-uncle-geoffrey.html


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

My newest entry is called _F$%k you and your book! - reader feedback and its importance to the creative process_ It was inspired by some feedback I received for _Mindguard_, which helped me come up with the complete plot for the sequel.

You can read it here: http://www.andreicherascu.com/blog/fk-you-and-your-book-reader-feedback-and-its-importance-to-the-creative-process


----------



## TechnoHippy

This week's Tuesday Tease is an excerpt from David Wailing's excellent sci-fi book 'Duallists'. It's available for free from Amazon - so you have no excuse not to give it a try!

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/tuesday-tease-duallists-by-david-wailing.html


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

T. A. Miles has posted a new premade on her ebook cover blog.

Le Parlour - $30.00
http://orielswindow.blogspot.com/2014/10/le-parlour.html


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

8 Tips for your next book show.


----------



## R. Doug

Last of the series posted yesterday. Hope everyone enjoyed it while it ran. Anyway, here are sample shots from "Saying Goodbye to Bar Harbor and the MS Maasdam:"


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I share some phots from a recent trip to the town of Winschoten in the Netherlands.


----------



## TechnoHippy

In this week's blog shout out we visit Elyce Wakerman's blog - 'Birth of a Book'. Discover more here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/blog-shout-out-birth-of-book.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"I gaze across the ceiling and along the walls, trying to pick out every shade, every hint. And there, opposite the bed I spot my wedding dress which-now I recall-I've hung on the coat rack, right there in the corner. 
The corner of the bedroom is the only place here which I reckon is truly mine. Strange, no? I still feel that way, despite having slept here with him, on and off, for like, the past ten years. I keep telling myself that I must claim this space, claim it as mine, right away. And maybe I will one day, when the baby's born...."

To read more #literary #fiction click here:
*A Wedding Dress*

[/url


----------



## R. Doug

My take on how the television _Person of Interest_ morphed from being a remake of the '80s series _The Equalizer_ into a remake of the early '70s movie _The Forbin Project_: *No Longer Equalizing a Person of Interest - A Colossal Mistake?*


----------



## KevinH

Recently posted about fixing covers and blurbs: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2014/10/back-to-basics-fixing-your-cover-and.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

Chesset is the tiny Arkansas town that serves as the primary setting for my Mary of the Aether YA series. Despite the fact that it is a fictional town, I go looking for it in my latest blog entry. Google maps gets us pretty close, and we are able to find some real life connections. Check it out.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/10/finding-chesset.html


----------



## mphicks

Recent blog posts include:

A review of Ethan Reid's The Undying: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/10/09/review-the-undying-by-ethan-reid/

I also reblogged two great advance reviews that came in for my upcoming short horror story:
http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/10/08/consumption-review/
http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/10/08/consumption-by-michael-patrick-hicks/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Tony Park, author of THE DELTA, an adventure thriller that came out on October 7, is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/10/09/10-questions-with-tony-park/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## kyokominamino

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/why-bother-the-two-deadliest-words-to-a-self-published-author/

In which I discuss the mental process of doubting yourself and why you should keep on truckin' anyway.

Y'know, with sarcasm and Kevin Spacey. Yes, you read that right.


----------



## LGOULD

Posted some laments about my Washington Nationals on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Two new blog entries.

3K a month as an indie writer?
http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/10/08/3k-a-month-as-an-indie-writer/

And my second entry - SOMETHING AFTER SATURDAY - a creepy cool short story for your reading pleasure.
http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/10/09/something-after-saturday-a-short-story/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

NaNoWriMo is coming up again and as I do every October I have to consider: do I start a whole new project from scratch? Do I revive an old, incomplete project and rewrite a story that went nowhere before? What will you do? Will you join us? You should!

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2014/10/nanowrimo-upon-us.html


----------



## jdrew

Kali.Amanda said:


> NaNoWriMo is coming up again and as I do every October I have to consider: do I start a whole new project from scratch? Do I revive an old, incomplete project and rewrite a story that went nowhere before? What will you do? Will you join us? You should!
> 
> http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2014/10/nanowrimo-upon-us.html


Kali, 
Every year NaNoWriMo comes up and I think, gee, I just can't do it this year. And here I am again. However, I am currently trying to put the finishing touches on a new book and have gone back to work on a fantasy novel that has been a work in progress for a number of years. In that sense I guess I'm doing both just not as a member of NaNoWriMo. All the best to you no matter which way you go.


----------



## Elodie

Today, on the blog: #Selfpub corner - Behind-the-scenes of a Facebook release day party
http://elodienowodazkij.com/2014/10/10/selfpub-corner-behind-the-scenes-of-a-facebook-release-day-party/


----------



## John A. A. Logan

The Novels of Milan Kundera - (with Old Czechoslovakia and Old Kafka at his shoulders peeking over)

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/the-novels-of-milan-kundera-by-john-a.html


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted *Too Many Books? I Think Not!* -- my analysis on the glut of creative works resulting from modern digital publishing tools.


----------



## Andre Jute

SATURDAY NIGHT SACRIFICE AT THE PARTHENON (followed by the village bop)​


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"The conversation drags on in the background. Meanwhile, I bend over Anita to check her pulse. I place a wet towel over her feverish forehead, and unbutton her shirt, to make sure she can breathe with no obstructions. 
I try to avoid looking at her body-but still, I can see the ticklish point under her chin, and the long line of her neck, which is plunging into the collar, and the jugular vein fluttering there, and the nipple, half of which is peeking out from the shadow, down there under the opening of the shirt. 
Her ribcage starts flaring up now with rapid, disorderly breathing, as if to escape a nightmare. This, I figure, is something she must face alone."

To read more click here:
*I try to avoid looking at her body-but still, I can see the ticklish point under her chin*

[size=14pt]


----------



## KimSmith

Posted just a little while ago about my new challenge, the 25 day challenge, whereby I am going to post every day a tidbit of what I have done that day. Hoping it motivates me to DO SOME writing every day. 

http://www.kimsmithauthor.com/weblog


----------



## Vaalingrade

Cartoon Month continues as I delve into the three most awesome cartoons I watched after school (that no one else seems to remember).


----------



## Guest

I posted about the release of my High Witch Box Set and two ebook giveaways I have for it:

http://monahanna.com/?p=1411


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've been busy this weekend.

Cutting Your Characters Down To Size - http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/10/11/cutting-your-characters-down-to-size/

TROLLING LURES - Free Today on Kindle - http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/10/11/2336/

Story Songs - Come Give a Listen! - http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/10/12/story-songs/


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

Posted my thread on here to my blog about using a strong mailing list to push initial sales on launch day.

http://waynestinnett.blogspot.com/2014/10/cultivating-strong-mailing-list-to.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

One last blog entry today.

Steve's dead-easy zucchini treats. 
http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/10/12/steves-zucchinni-treats/


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: The secret origin of Beth McGill. (She's on the left on the cover below.) Plus, a quick Halloween joke. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## KMatthew

Talking about which genre is more profitable to write in, erotica or erotic romance
http://kmatthewbooks.com/erotica-or-erotic-romance/


----------



## OdiOsO

Not really... not much happens when one lives in the middle of a rainforest... which is all I write about most of the time

No wonder the blog is aptly named "Life in the jungle" LoL http://www.edwinstark.wordpress.com/


----------



## Rae Scott Studio

I use wordpress and I have the app which allows me to write on the go. I schedule to post every tuesday. By having the ability to write a blog post anywhere I find I get more written, by having the convenience of scheduling my posts I can schedule out a good bit and if something urgent somes up its easy for me to modify the schedule.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

A short post about cover images.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/10/13/image-change-a-new-cover-for-bloodlust-a-gladiators-tale/


----------



## TechnoHippy

In this week's Guest Author Interview we welcome J. D. Brink to discuss his writing and his latest release 'Tarnish'. Discover more here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/guest-author-interview-j-d-brink.html


----------



## ElenaLinville

This Monday I talk about NaNoWriMo and why I think everyone should try it at least once

http://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/10/13/5-reasons-everyone-should-do-nanowrimo-at-least-once/


----------



## SB James

My "Meet my Character" blog hop post:
http://sbjamestheauthor.wordpress.com/2014/10/13/the-meet-my-character-blog-hop/
And, btw, it is my 50th post on my blog! I never thought I'd make 50 posts on any blog! Discipline, people, discipline!


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intelligence Briefing is on my blog today;

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/10/13/weekly-intelligence-briefing-13/

Get informed, enjoy, and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## mphicks

Quick post to announce my latest release, Consumption, out today!

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/10/14/dinner-is-served-consumption-release-day/


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

On my blog today - a quick round-up of what I'm up to at Bristolcon Science Fiction and Fantasy Convention on 25th October. It's a one-day convention at the DoubleTree Hotel in Bristol, England, and there are lots of interesting guests. I'll be one of those flying the indie/hybrid flag.

http://shamansland.com/2014/10/14/my-programme-for-bristolcon-science-fiction-and-fantasy-convention/


----------



## R. Doug

In a run-up to next week's shooting review of the Colt M1991A1, yesterday I posted _Historical Firearms - The Colt Model 1911_. If you're a purveyor of fiction that involves firearms then you may want to take a look at this brief history. The M1911 is probably the most referenced firearm in 20th Century literature, and is ubiquitous in almost any movie or television show in which handguns play a major role in the storyline including pretty much anything dealing with the U.S. military.

And next Monday I'll present a post on what it's like to actually operate and fire one of these classic pistols.

Complete with pictures, of course:


----------



## SVD

Sometimes We Ran 2 added to Kindle Unlimited.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/7175630-all-in


----------



## Andre Jute

1911 was a very good year for writers​http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/4555​
What this actually is, is a plug for another writer's blog. It has several advantages. I lifted almost my entire article straight from the announcement made here, complete with illustrations, so the amount of work was cut in half. Since it is an infotainment article for other writers, and I'm a teacher of creative writing, I'm doing myself some good too as teacher. And as a writer, it saves me doing the research myself. That's a triple whammy just in the obvious, off the cuff advantages. Of course, as a bonus to being useful to me, it helps the other writer achieve a wider blog readership, name recognition and perhaps even sales.

One hand washes the other hand.


----------



## R. Doug

That's very kind of you, André.  Really appreciate the plug as well as the added exposure.


----------



## bberntson

I posted a story about a night out with Stephen King last year at Chatauqua in Boulder when he promoted Doctor Sleep. It was a memorable evening and a beautiful story on how my girlfriend and I got to go while thinking there was no way we could make it.

http://www.brandonberntson.com/#!Stephen-King-and-The-Golden-Tickets/c1q8z/81EAB7DE-7697-4E5F-92DC-5C72ECB50F01


----------



## Andre Jute

R. Doug said:


> That's very kind of you, Andre. Really appreciate the plug as well as the added exposure.


My pleasure, Doug. Love knowing the best expert on the subject.


----------



## Brian Olsen

I spent the weekend at New York Comic Con, and wrote up my experiences. I managed to get to a few panels for prose writers and wrote up a brief summary of each. Also, loads of cosplay pics! It's divided into three posts, one for each day, and the first one is here:


__
https://99838140408%2Fnew-york-comic-con-2014-day-one


----------



## daringnovelist

I posted the second of my "practice podcasts" on reading aloud. I was going to blog about my experiences in learning to read aloud better, but I realized I would be better off doing it as a "podcast" (not really a podcast, because it's just on YouTube, and I haven't enabled it as a separate RSS feed) to practice audio recording.

Ep 2 - One Voice at a Time

(That's a regular blog post on my blog, with an embedded video.)

Camille


----------



## mphicks

Brian Olsen said:


> I spent the weekend at New York Comic Con, and wrote up my experiences. I managed to get to a few panels for prose writers and wrote up a brief summary of each. Also, loads of cosplay pics! It's divided into three posts, one for each day, and the first one is here:
> 
> 
> __
> https://99838140408%2Fnew-york-comic-con-2014-day-one


Nice score on the signed Batgirl script!


----------



## Brian Olsen

mphicks said:


> Nice score on the signed Batgirl script!


Thanks! Yeah, I was sure she'd be sold out of all of her scripts by the time I got there, but she still had the one I wanted most. Couldn't pass it up - I love her work.


----------



## Ethan Jones

My note about my new novella PRIORITY TARGET cover reveal is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/10/14/priority-target-cover-reveal/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## J.T. Williams

New blog post! My challenge to myself and short term goals! http://ow.ly/CM2Qw


----------



## TechnoHippy

For this week's Blog Shout Out we visit Jennifer Priester's 'Animals and Magic' blog. Discover more here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/blog-shout-out-animals-and-magic.html


----------



## BuddyGott

The newest episode of my show, BUDDY'S WRITING SHOW. In this one, I interviewed writer (and Kboards member!) Noah Mullette-Gillman.

http://buddygott.com/buddys-writing-show/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

One of the strangest and best things I've ever written is an e-book called Shadows of Tockland. It is currently free on Kindle (through Oct 19), so I thought it would be a good time to write about the origins of the story (and it's weirdest character, Cakey).

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/10/oh-shadows-oh-tockland.html


----------



## R. Doug

We had a visitor at the airport a few weeks ago: WhiteKnightTwo

Sample shots from the blog:


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Only Amazon has your Circus Tickets for $0.99 on Friday 10/17/2014

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/10/16/hurry-hurry-hurry-step-right-up-ladies-gentlemen-and-kids-of-all-ages-amazon-selling-ticket-to-the-circus-only-0-99/

BELIEVE IT OR NOT on sale on Amazon on Friday, October 17th...Under the Big Top

romance | time travel | mystery | inappropriate & new relationships | ghosts | murder | kidnapping

FOUR YOUNG ADULTS IN THE MIDDLE OF ALL THIS. . . IN A YEAR THEY KNOW NOTHING ABOUT
This is the SEE YOU LATER Young Adult Romance Mystery Series
AND this, for one day only, book #3, a WINNER in THE BEST INDIE BOOK of the year AWARD for ROMANCE and in the READERS' FAVORITE awards,


----------



## mphicks

Up today: a review of the latest DarkFuse novella, Surrogate. http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/10/16/review-surrogate-by-david-bernstein/


----------



## kswalker

I'm trying to get back to regular posting on my blog after being gone on vacation for the month of September. My favorite posts to write are just the ones where I ramble about the latest thing I'm writing and share an excerpt. Today, I wrote about the fourth episode of my serial, which features a party in the "Monster Menagerie":
http://www.kristenwalker.net/2014/10/miscreation-4-monster-menagerie-coming-soon/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

My latest blog post is "A Downside to Self-Publishing: Capitalizing on a Crisis" at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Small Town Writer

Determining Your Publishing Schedule: http://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2014/10/17/determining-your-publishing-schedule/

Second Week of Christmas: http://thespiritofchristmas.wordpress.com/2014/10/16/second-week-of-christmas-the-winos-of-apples/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Andrew Grant, author of RUN, a thriller that came out on October 7, is today on my blog:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/10/17/10-questions-with-andrew-grant/

Enjoy and share.

Have a wonderful weekend.

Ethan


----------



## William Meikle

Latest news - recent sales and the release of a new Carnacki story
http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## daringnovelist

A spontaneous post about innovation and publishing (kind of an oxymoron) brought about by a conversation on #futurechat. Upshot: the kind of innovation that transforms publishing is not going to come from publshing. It's what's coming from Amazon (and Google, and other non-publishing tech companies) -- it's things like self-publishing and Whispersync.

Thoughts on Innovation in Publshing

Camille


----------



## kyokominamino

Me and 12 other authors released The Paranormal 13 Box Set and it's free to download today. Links in the blog post below:

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/the-paranormal-13-box-set/

Thanks and we hope to see some support from other KBoarders!


----------



## Cactus Lady

I'm gearing up for the launch of my fantasy-western series with a blog series on western with a twist themed books, movies/tv, and music. Part 1: books. http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/western-with-a-twist-part-1-books


----------



## R. Doug

A sample of the shots from yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - WhiteKnightTwo Favorites:


----------



## drewavera

The Story Behind the Story: SoulMatch it includes a download link for my free short story http://t.co/6eQl5njloF


----------



## mphicks

Sales update (Consumption was #1 in Kobo Short Stories!), giveaways, and news! http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/10/18/consumption-news-an-interview-giveaways-and-more/


----------



## lisamaliga

If you're a fan of THE WALKING DEAD you might appreciate this post: http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2014/10/13/out-of-the-blue-andrew-lincoln-as-alexander-thorpe/


----------



## JB Rowley

My latest blog is about something that has been a 'chalk on the blackboard' irritation to me (and many of my friends) for years: the indiscriminate use of the word 'partner'. http://jbthewriter.wordpress.com/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted *A Change(Tip) for the Better*, about how ChangeTip makes it easy for writers and other artists to receive micropayments (i.e., tips) online. I also enabled Disqus comments on my blog so that people no longer need an account on my site to leave a comment.


----------



## TechnoHippy

The three winning stories have been added to Short Fiction archive. Discover these and a glorious abundance of fantastic tales here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/short-fiction-archive.html


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: A behind the scenes look at how Michiko got her scarf. Plus, a personal glimpse back at the Loma Prieta earthquake 25 years later. And, _why I will not be ignored_. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I finally published Episodes Five and Six which finished the first season in my series. Naturally I posted about all the things I have left to do and what comes next

http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/10/19/episode-five-and-six-are-now-live/


----------



## Victoria J

If you like noir detective fiction check out Dan O'brien's new release! It's coming out on Halloween! I'm showcasing it on my site this weekend!

http://www.epistlepublishing.com/pencilword/2014/10/17/new-release-mobsters-monsters-and-nazis

I also have a new release for anyone who likes space operas! The second book in my Mission series is now available!

http://www.epistlepublishing.com/


----------



## suspensefulCJ

Posted an allergy-free (except wheat) pumpkin poppy seed muffin recipe. It can be found here:

http://authorcallejbrookes.blogspot.com/2014/10/whole-wheat-pumpkin-poppy-seed-muffins.html


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

Yesterday marked two years since I quit my job in order to become a full-time writer. I thought I'd write a blog post about it in order to celebrate 

http://www.andreicherascu.com/blog/two-years-in-my-spaceship


----------



## TechnoHippy

In this week's Guest Author Interview I meet Jim Vuksic to discuss his novel 'Levels' Find out more here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/guest-author-interview-jim-vuksic.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

Kindle Freebies - making money giving away free books!
http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/10/20/kindle-freebies-making-money-giving-away-free-books/


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today's post is about NaNoWriMo again. This time I'm talking about my past experience and the importance of outlines to successfully complete the NaNo challenge.

http://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/10/20/nanowrimo-prep-know-your-story-or-the-importance-of-outlines/


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

I'm running my annual Nanowrimo Prep series on Screenwriting Tricks for Authors. Learn how to use film story structure and visual storytelling techniques to write better novels!

http://www.screenwritingtricks.com/2014/10/nanowrimo-prep-three-act-eight-sequence.html


----------



## Philip Harris

My latest post is on why I chose to create my first three ebooks by hand - Five Reasons I Built My Own Ebooks.

http://www.solitarymindset.com/2014/10/20/five-reasons-built-ebooks/


----------



## Guest

Meet My Character: Jennifer Benton

http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/10/meet-my-character-jennifer-benton.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

We just discovered Magic Shell and have spent the entire weekend talking about ice cream toppings! Here's a recipe for a quick and really easy (two ingredients!) homemade sauce.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2014/10/chocolate-alchemy.html


----------



## going going gone

I just uploaded five blog posts about writing to automatically post every Sunday during November (when I hope to be writing a novel). My first time blogging about writing (though I've taught writing, so not my first time talking about it.) Link in sig.


----------



## kyokominamino

In accordance with the holiday season, I am counting down my 18 Most Hateable Movie Villains in the last 20 Years. Please join me and gawk at all the evil and sarcasm flying around.

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/kyokos-top-18-most-hateable-villains-part-1/


----------



## bethrevis

I've started a series in which I highlight the best books I've read this fall, then giveaway a signed copy of each book to one reader of my blog. The blog series will run all this week, and the six signed books will go out to a winner next Sunday!


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intelligence Briefing is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/10/20/weekly-intelligence-briefing-14/

Get informed, enjoy, and share, please.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - Is Amazon Skynet?

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/10/21/is-amazon-skynet/


----------



## R. Doug

My writers' oriented shooting review of the Colt M1991A1: A 1911 by Any Other Name Would Be . . . an M1991A1 - Shooting Review

With pictures, of course:


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

*Even my 8-year-old suffers from writer's block*.


----------



## Tony Rabig

Just a few minutes ago, with a post called "Late to the Party Again," commenting briefly on Thomas Ligotti's DEATH POEMS and on Trent Zelazny.

Find it at http://tonyrabig.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My final cover of my upcoming novella PRIORITY COVER is revealed today on my blog:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/10/21/priority-target-cover-reveal-2/

Enjoy and share and let me know what you think.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## TechnoHippy

In this week's Blog Shout Out Martin Davies tells us about his blog - Gay Literature. Discover more here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/blog-shout-out-gay-literature.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Andre baby, author of THE CHIMERA SANCTION, which came out on October 1, is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/10/22/10-questions-with-andre-baby/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Queen Nadine

I blogged about writing in a different genre - www.nadinematheson.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## drewavera

The Story Behind the Story: 2103: The Fall of America http://wp.me/p3clm6-jr


----------



## Rob Ryan

A few thoughts on the similarities between _The Hunger Games_ and epic fantasy.

http://homeofhighfantasy.com/2014/10/22/the-hunger-games-epic-fantasy-2/


----------



## Iain Ryan

I blogged about Mario Puzo and The Godfather: http://www.iainryan.com/how-and-why-one-famous-author-wrote-a-bestseller-mario-puzo-and-the-godfather/

I recently found an old paperback in a secondhand store called The Godfather Papers where Puzo writes at length about his break out novel. I've annotated and posted the best bits in the post.


----------



## Guest

A blog post about my book Lucy's Wish now being permafree:

http://monahanna.com/?p=1424

Thanks


----------



## R. Doug

Starting my next travel photography blog: Bet You Thought I'd Forgotten to Blog this Trip

Sample shots:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"I think that in the future, I should refrain from talking to my father, and especially, from asking him any more questions about her. Let him not upset that image, which I have been striving so hard to construct, the image of mom, framed by their life together, because if this image collapses, so will I--"

To read more click here:

*Still, I am unsure if her forgetfulness should be called an illness*


----------



## SVD

Halloween, 99 cent book sale.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/7235199-it-s-time-again


----------



## Mark Feggeler

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2014/10/word-count-envy-pep-talk-for-slow.html

I often wish I were the kind of writer who could sit down at a desk and churn out thousands of words with each effort. I also wish I had more time to dedicate to writing. Every now and then, when I'm feeling down about not accomplishing enough, I give myself a little pep talk. I recently decided to jot it down to share it with others who might not work as quickly as they'd like. Click the link above to see the full post.

Mark


----------



## Guest

Coffin Hop Blog Tour: Audiobooks

http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/10/coffin-hop-audiobooks.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of The Lost Key by Catherine Coulter and J. T. Ellison is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/10/24/the-lost-key-by-catherine-coulter-and-j-t-ellison/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks and have a wonderful weekend.

Ethan


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of The Lost Key by Catherine Coulter and J. T. Ellison is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/10/24/the-lost-key-by-catherine-coulter-and-j-t-ellison/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks and have a wonderful weekend.

Ethan


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of The Lost Key by Catherine Coulter and J. T. Ellison is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/10/24/the-lost-key-by-catherine-coulter-and-j-t-ellison/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks and have a wonderful weekend.

Ethan


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

Do you remember that one time the meteor shower wiped out most of the Pacific Northwest, and then shortly thereafter the parasitic brainworms started turning people into monsters? Do you remember when that happened? Boy, I do!

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/10/fading-into-tockland.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Feeling like a total trend-setter as articles pop up of coloring books for adults as therapy. Coloring books for adults is a new trend as much as the discovery of America was an actual discovery. Some of us were already living there... Blogging about this new trend, with a collection of great titles and online resources:

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2014/10/coloring-books-for-grown-ups.html


----------



## Guest

Coffin Hop: 3 Scary Games to Play at Home

http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/10/coffin-hop-3-scary-games-to-play-at-home.html


----------



## R. Doug

My Sydney-to-Seattle series begins in earnest with yesterday's _Fun Photo Friday - Fun Shots of Sydney_. Sample shots from that blog post:


----------



## lisamaliga

A look at what's happened to my first novel four years after it was released on Kindle. Also includes an excerpt. 
http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2014/10/24/notes-from-nadir-4-years-later


----------



## Catchy

I just added a quick installment of Buzz. Buzz 3 will be out next week. A bit worried the links will raise a red flag at google though, apparently, they don't like too many embedded links. http://cathistevenson.com/word/buzz-around-the-web-part-2/


----------



## keithdraws

Guest post by Mel Finefrock all about the essentials of editing.
http://keithdraws.wordpress.com/2014/10/25/eight-useful-tips-for-editing-your-book-guest-post/


----------



## William Meikle

For the tech savvy among you - you can now get my blog and website news in an RSS feed so you can read it in your reader of choice or even add it to a widget on your own blog and stuff like that...

http://www.williammeikle.com/latestnews.xml

This is part of my drive for automation - it automatically sends my updates to Facebook, Twitter, Google+, Linkedin, my Goodreads, About.Me and Amazon profiles and anywhere that people read it on the RSS feed.

It works so I don't have to. Resistance is futile.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

All was quiet now, deadly quiet. You had to put your ear close to me to hear the one thing, the only thing that screwed up this silence: the crinkly sound of my hair and nails, continuing to grow, somehow. Even the crows had stopped echoing their calls between one and another. And yet, I was not alone. I could sense another presence--

To read more click here:
*They were painted quite liberally with some blood-red smear*


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: Well, the big post was Tuesday, and that's already gone by the wayside, so bleah. But we do pay tribute to Jack Bruce (from the awesome rock band Cream) and get our Wonka on. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

So, he drinks; after which I ask, with caution, "So-what did the doctor tell you?"
He's raising his eyes again, but the right words can't be found nowhere close to him-not on the ceiling, or on the wall, or the floor, in this corner, or that. So instead, Lenny shuts his eyes and, like, stumbles into saying, "The doctor, he said: Mr. Kaminsky, the tests came back."
"At this point," he recalls, "I took a hard swallow. The doctor paused briefly-perhaps taking another look at the test results-and then went on to say, I have some difficult news for you. Your wife, I believe, has a form of Alzheimer's."

To read more click here:
*At the sound of this word, I-I dropped to my knees*


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted about how needing to plug in something triggered a week of chaos -- but I still got some writing done.


*It Started With a Wire*


----------



## mphicks

SciFi November 2014 is only a few days away, so here's a quick teaser of what I'll be reading and reviewing: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/10/26/scifi-november-a-preview/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I write about the Gotham TV series this week. Musings on the marriage of superheroes with genre fiction.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/10/27/gotham-my-impressions-so-far/


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today I share 10 useful links to stay motivated during NaNoWriMo.

http://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/10/27/nanowrimo-prep-10-useful-links-to-stay-motivated-during-the-month-of-november/


----------



## TechnoHippy

Kelly Cozy joins me for this week's Guest Author Interview. Discover more about her and her writing here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/guest-author-interview-kelly-cozy.html


----------



## WDR

I've just posted my offering in a blog tour where the authors talk about a character chosen from one of their stories. In mine, I talk a little about the main character from my _Aggadeh Chronicles_, Nem Aster.

I admit, I found it difficult to write as giving away too much about Nem would give away the story, as the reader discovers more about Nem as the story unfolds. But I think I hit on an equitable solution.

The post can be read at this link: http://goo.gl/M5wT9w


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

A diamond short, a decade late
I come to stand outside your gate
Unlock and open, let me in
Forgive me, love; what is my sin?

To read more click here:
*Late Lover*


----------



## mphicks

Well, I spent a chunk of the morning redesigning/updating my blog. Check out the new layout: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/

And today's blog post is an infographic on genre fiction: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/10/27/infographic-battle-of-the-genres/


----------



## Brian Olsen

After going strictly Tumblr for a while, I'm attempting to resurrect the blog at my website - I love Tumblr and it's easy for me to stay active there, but I want to make sure my writings stay accessible at a site I have control over. Most recent post is the latest in a series, "Ten Thoughts on Disney," where I give impressions of every Disney movie starting from the beginning. (It's a fun thing to work on when I'm burnt out on my WiP!)

Latest is on Song of the South...hoo boy.


----------



## SVD

Sometimes We Ran - 250 copies sold!

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/7251997-sometimes-we-ran---250-copies-sold


----------



## katiemeyer

My blog is brand new, and only has 3 posts so far. My most recent one is linked in another thread, on Scrivener and how it helps me. I also have one on e-readers vs print, and one on the writing community. www.katiemeyer.net


----------



## kyokominamino

Part 2 of my Top 18 Most Hateable Movie Villains is up!

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/kyokos-top-18-most-hateable-villains-part-2/


----------



## KL_Phelps

Pondering the Pen Name

my ramblings as I consider the use of a pen name for future works.


----------



## RBC

A case study of Book Cover being redesigned:

http://www.rockingbookcovers.com/book-cover-design/behind-the-scenes-of-making-a-book-cover-the-making-of-the-gandy-dancer/

A look behind the scenes of the process.


----------



## daringnovelist

On the blog today, an audio Halloween story for writers:

"Death and the Writer" -- when death comes for a writer, the writer declares he's not done with the story yet....

Camille


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Gnarled branches here entwine
Ghosts send shivers down your spine
If you trick or tweet tonight
I will give you such a fright--

To read more click here:
*Trick or Treat*


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Jon McGoran, author of Dead Out, is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/10/28/10-questions-with-jon-mcgoran/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples shots from yesterday's A Night at the Opera without the Marx Brothers -- Sydney Opera House:


----------



## Andre Jute

You've caught the Sydney Opera House well, Doug: a gaggle of nuns sacking a quarterback!

When I lived in Sydney, I went to work up Pitt Street (behind your back as you took some of these shots) by speedboat from the headland suburb of Vaucluse, parking the speedboat just around the corner of one of your photos. Oh, memories.



R. Doug said:


> Some samples shots from yesterday's A Night at the Opera without the Marx Brothers -- Sydney Opera House:


----------



## R. Doug

What made you decide to leave Sydney, André?


----------



## sngraves

http://disturbedgraves.blogspot.com/2014/10/dont-blink-authors-dont-look-away-part.html

Don't blink! Authors Don't Look Away. (Part One of My Unsolicited Advice Series)


----------



## Guest

*Band of Dystopian Zombie Crawl: Zombies, Run! App*

http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/10/band-of-dystopian-zombie-crawl-zombies.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

It has been a brutal year. And the result is ambivalence and insecurity in terms of whether I will (or can) participate in NaNoWriMo. I'm already getting on my own way! And yet, this is precisely why I must do it. I wrote of the neuroses leading up to the challenge.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2014/10/indecision-2014-nanowrimo-edition.html


----------



## Adrian Howell

Not very writing related, but about an early Halloween event in Tokyo, with lots of pictures.

http://adrianhowell.blogspot.jp/2014/10/halloween-in-tokyo.html


----------



## mphicks

So, recent blog posts:

Writing is Rewriting

And here's one where I "freak the F*** out" about Marvel Studio's announcement from yesterday's event and reblog CBR's report.


----------



## Redacted1111

I'm thinking of writing a blog post called, "Writing Erotica Is Ruining My Panties." But maybe that's too obvious.


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I'm almost finished editing my gay Epic Fantasy novel, _*Mate*_, the seventh book in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series, the fourth and last part of _The Invisible Hands_, and the sequel of _Pawn Storm_.

So, it's time for a few excerpts.

You'll find the first *here* on my website, and the second *here*.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

So exciting! Producing the audiobook edition of A Peek at Bathsheba is quickly coming to its completion! This is a sweet moment for me, and a sad one too, because I would miss working with my wonderful narrator, Justin Harmer, who has truly become David, and every one of his wives and enemies.

To read more click here:
*This is a sweet moment for me, and a sad one too*


----------



## R. Doug

Sydney - Home of "The Coat Hanger"


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

We put up a new blog post announcing the open submission time for our upcoming blog QUEST:

http://www.raventidebooks.com/#!Six-Celestial-Swords-Blog-t̶o̶u̶r̶-QUEST-Open-for-Submissions/c1wdt/3D965BED-FD7F-4D33-97F5-7F482453D370

Hope to see some of you book bloggers there


----------



## Andre Jute

R. Doug said:


> What made you decide to leave Sydney, Andre?


Sydney is all right for a visit to downtown, but its shape makes it inconvenient to live in. You waste a lot of time in Sydney just getting from A to B. Having to go to work by speedboat may sound dramatic but I had two tied-up speedboats stolen in the first month. It's the least agreeable Australian city to live in on every single aspect I can think of.


----------



## R. Doug

Wow, that just kind of destroyed my impression of Sydney.  I thought it was relatively safe and low-crime.


----------



## Andre Jute

R. Doug said:


> Wow, that just kind of destroyed my impression of Sydney. I thought it was relatively safe and low-crime.


I imagine it is, by the standards of Detroit or Chicago. Some people like Sydney fine. I just happen to prefer Melbourne and Adelaide, the same way I like Portland and Seattle better than San Francisco and Los Angeles, and Las Vegas not at all.


----------



## katiemeyer

Started a discussion (hopefully) about the spectrum of heat levels in romance, from sweet to steamy, and everything in between. http://www.katiemeyer.net/2014/10/sweet-steamy-and-everything-in-between.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Ready for NaNoWrimo! Are you?

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2014/10/nanowrimo-2014-amapola-press-way.html


----------



## Guest

Coffin Hop: Jessica Robinson, Author of Undead Obsessed
http://www.preciousmonsters.com/2014/10/coffin-hop-jessica-robinson-author-of.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Am I dreaming? I stare at it in great awe.
"Ah!" says Satan, noting my expression with great interest. "You are a curious creature, woman."
"No disrespect intended, sir," I say, "but don't play with me. If you know my name-which I am sure you do-you would do well to use it when you talk to me."
"Oh, I would," he teases me, "if you were to offer me at least a token of gratitude, if you know what I mean."

To read more click here:
*And you, sir, are not such a hotshot!*


----------



## Small Town Writer

The Independent Author -- Is Hiring an Editor Essential? http://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2014/10/31/is-hiring-an-editor-essential/
The Spirit of Christmas -- Recipe: Candied Cranberries http://thespiritofchristmas.wordpress.com/2014/10/31/recipe-candied-cranberries/


----------



## KMatthew

Taxes for Self-Employed Authors - http://kmatthewbooks.com/taxes-for-self-employed-authors/


----------



## SB James

Woot, I finally published Book 2, and other things:
http://sbjamestheauthor.wordpress.com/2014/10/31/plenty-of-things-coming-up-with-me/


----------



## kyokominamino

All three parts to my Top 18 Most Hateable Movie Villains list are up! Plus, my second novel, She Who Fights Monsters is free all day Halloween!

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/kyokos-top-18-most-hateable-villains-part-3/

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LZF3KK6


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

T.A. Miles has put up a new excerpt on her blog!

I love this scene. Holy Cow.

_He hadn't killed it. It lay momentarily on its back, then sprang forward. Drayden failed to fire again, but held the pistol steady, which seemed to be enough to make the creature reconsider a second leap. It crouched before him, hissing, bleeding low on the shoulder.
"Stranger-feed-now!"
"No!" Drayden shouted, feeling his muscles begin to quake under the strain of his fear. "Stranger fire again! Do you understand?"
The black orbs of sight blinked wrongly. A long-nailed hand lifted partly in front of the gore-stained face. "Stranger-no-fire! It-understands!"
Breathlessly, Drayden dared to say, "Stranger leaves. It&#8230;stays."
"It-must-eat!"_


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted the Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up on my blog, crossposted to the Speculative Fiction Showcase.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

Sometimes you write a novel with a tone that is so in line with how you actually feel in real life that writing it becomes this profoundly cathartic experience. Such was the case with my latest novel, Fading Man, a post-apocalyptic story that will be published next week.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/10/but-why-did-he-fade.html


----------



## mphicks

So, today is the first day of Sci-Fi November. I'll be posting (mostly) science fiction related stuff this month, and am kicking things off with a Goodreads Giveaway of 5 signed paperback copies of my book, Convergence. Blog post about all this is at http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/11/01/sci-fi-november-convergence-giveaway/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My note about the special preview of SHADOW AGENTS being ready is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/11/01/the-special-preview-of-shadow-agents-is-ready/

Enjoy and share.

And have you asked me for a copy of this special preview?

Have a wonderful weekend.

Ethan


----------



## Adrian Howell

How increased book sales this year made me more careful with my money:

http://adrianhowell.blogspot.jp/2014/11/the-value-of-hard-earned-money.html


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Posted my October Numbers

http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/11/02/october-2014-numbers/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Hope you had a great Halloween, everyone! Like to dress up in costumes, or to strike a funny pose? You've come to the right place!

Here is Bathsheba Bathing, a lovely oil painting painting by Paolo Veronese, showing king David approaching her with a proposition in mind... I invite you to step into the scene, and help the action along! Here's how:

Come join David and Bathsheba in the royal gardens


----------



## Lummox JR

Recently I had to squee because I realized my current project, starting a series from what was originally a comic, is on track to end the first book right where I wanted it, with the word count I wanted.

Tonight, I posted how I made my first-ever chicken soup (because I'm sick), and rocked it. Recipe included.


----------



## Adam Poe

*6 Video Games That Changed My Life*​


----------



## LGOULD

I discussed the challenge of writing about women associated with rock bands on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Ed Robinson

Today's blog post has almost 7 thousand views. My biggest post ever. Fun read for anyone. Misadventures in Key West.

http://quityourjobandliveonaboat.com/2014/11/02/misadventures-in-key-west/


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: We announce Book Two! With a look at the completed cover art and a sneak peek at Chapter One! Plus, two good causes. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## bobbic

I posted a link to a free new comic fantasy audio short story.

http://bobbichukran.blogspot.com/2014/10/free-nameless-texas-halloween-audio.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - NaNoWriMo Meets Movember!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/11/02/nanowrimo-meets-movember/


----------



## TechnoHippy

In this week's Guest Author Interview Maggie James tells us about herself and her writing. Discover more here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/guest-author-interview-maggie-james.html


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today I share a tip that helped me power through my first draft during NaNoWriMo 2013 - by locking my inner editor in the basement.

http://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/11/03/nanowrimo-lock-your-inner-editor-in-the-basement/


----------



## C. Michael Wells

In my most recent blog post A Demon on the Chest, I discuss sleep paralysis and of the nightmares that frequently come with it.

http://cmichaelwells.wordpress.com/2014/11/03/a-demon-on-the-chest/


----------



## Sever Bronny

Today I blogged about revealing my book cover and blurb, after over three years of work. I'm nervous and excited. It's a new chapter in my life, and I am so happy to share it with you kboarders, who have helped me at every single step of the way.

Thank you


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intel Briefing is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/11/03/weekly-intelligence-briefing-15/

Don't miss it and stay in the dark. Read, enjoy, share, please.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

What a crazy few days... but I did manage to get in a "short" blog post, *Short Is As Short Does (or something)*, in which I announce that I will be donating my November royalties for my sci-fi short-story collection toward the development of Sigil, the ePUB editing software.


----------



## katiemeyer

Not sure anyone can top Misadventures In Key West (is there any other kind of adventure there? Love that place.). Anyway...

I just posted about being a top ten finalist in the So You Think You Can Write contest. It's a shameless plea for votes, I won't lie.http://www.katiemeyer.net/2014/11/its-official-im-top-ten-finalist-in-so.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I announce the latest two releases in my mystery series and talk about how I write short mysteries quickly.

Yesterday, I posted pretty pictures of toadstools.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I announce the latest two releases in my mystery series and talk about how I write short mysteries quickly.

Yesterday, I posted pretty pictures of toadstools.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Here's an excerpt from my upcoming November 23rd release, LADY MACBETH - THE MERMAID AND THE KELPIE.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/11/04/lady-macbeth-the-mermaid-and-the-kelpie/


----------



## TechnoHippy

We have something for fantasy fans for this week's Tuesday Tease. Jaq D Hawkins has provided an excerpt from The Goblin Trilogy. This book is on an Amazon countdown until Novemeber 10th - so grab your copy at the sale price now!

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/tuesday-tease-goblin-trilogy-by-jaq-d.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

We were born in darkness, crying a fit
Like grains of sand, countless stars came up, lit, 
We wanted to turn back to the warm womb 
Instead we were wrapped by chill and by gloom

To read more click here:
*We were born in darkness*


----------



## Twizzlers

I posted some general information about some future books and Chapter 1 of my new book:

http://www.jessicaryanbooks.com/blog/2014/11/3/healing-the-alpha-part-1-chapter-preview


----------



## katiemeyer

Vote Twice Today! (Once at the polls, and once for Paradise Found!)

http://www.katiemeyer.net/2014/11/your-vote-counts.html


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I'm almost finished with the final preparations for the release of my latest Gay Epic Fantasy book, _Mate_, part four of _The Invisible Hands_, the seventh volume in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series.

This means you can expect publication by Thursday or Friday this week.

I still need to write the blurb and I want to give the book a final once-over, but that should be it.

That means it's time for a *cover reveal*.

_Limited introductory offer at reduced price:_ For notification by email, subscribe to my New Releases Newsletter on *this page*.


----------



## Ethan Jones

My note about finishing writing my book is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/11/05/shadow-agents-is-finished/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## dianam

I did a short post about whether my novel is actually fact or fiction: http://www.dianaminot.com/2014/11/whitneys-story-fact-or-fiction/


----------



## mphicks

Here's a review of the upcoming sci-fi anthology, The Telepath Chronicles, which has a few contributions from our fellow KBoarders: 
http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/11/05/review-the-telepath-chronicles-an-anthology-of-science-fiction/


----------



## RuthNestvold

I posted a review of Nick Stephenson's "Supercharge Your Kindle Sales" the other day, including first hand experience of what the method did for me:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2014/11/03/using-keywords-to-show-up-in-searches-review-of-supercharge-your-kindle-sales/

Believe me, it's well worth the price, folks.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

My book, A Peek at Bathsheba (narrated by Justin Harmer) includes a sighting of Bathsheba at mouth of a cave, located just above the Kidron valley, near Jerusalem. I was inspired to paint the scene. My watercolor is homage to A Woman Bathing in a Stream, painted in 1655 by Rembrandt, immediately after he painted Bathsheba at Her Bath.

To read more click here:
*Cover reveal for A Peek at Bathsheba (audiobook edition)
*


----------



## BuddyGott

This posting to my site has nothing to do with writing, but it's my favorite thing that I've ever posted about...because it's about me getting married last week. 

http://buddygott.com/2014/11/06/big-news-i-got-married/


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

NaNoWriMo in January

November is exam time so I'm doing a NoWriMo in January instead. Open to other participants.


----------



## Guest

My post about writing for love:

http://monahanna.com/?p=1432


----------



## nadinucca

Many people where I live are so fed up with the nation's situation that on Sunday we're going to do something illegal (yes, me too), and we'll do it with pride.

The Catalan Problem

Also, I have just one more spot! If you're doing NaNoWriMo this year, let me feature you! Last spot left!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

worry about mom, about the little things, which to someone else-someone who does not know her as I do-may seem trivial, insignificant. I worry she is missing her pearl earrings. I must find them for her. The little hole in her earlobe has shrunk away, turning somehow to flesh. 
In a whisper I say, "Mommy?" and wonder how the air vibrates over the tender membrane of her eardrum, how it changes into noise, how she gets it when pitch rises, when it falls. 
Can she sense the change?

To read more click here
*I worry about mom, about the little things*


----------



## Leslye Penelope

Posted today: Throwing Out the Rules - on pantsing my way through NaNoWriMo


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On this week's blog, I've written "Keeping Up With Social Media" (not an easy thing for me) http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Butter. Who hasn't loved butter at some point in their lives? You can make your own, and it's really easy. Nut butters are fun, though not my favorite. I love sweet butters and compound butters. And while it may not sound it, it's probably healthier to steam or poach some foods (fish, veggies, chicken) and then top with a dab of flavored buttah...

I blogged about it, and curated a list of fantastic recipes that will make great additions to any breakfast or dinner table, packed lunch, or as gifts this holiday season coming up!

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2014/11/like-buttah.html


----------



## Vaalingrade

I open up and fire all batteries upon the cancer that is #GamerGate, then let my readers know what I'm doing for NaNoWriMo:

http://www.descendantsserial.paradoxomni.net/nano-begins-or-storming-the-gamergates/


----------



## LucyAslan

Introducing, well... me.

http://lucywritesaloud.blogspot.com.au/2014/11/friday-five-hello-world.html


----------



## katiemeyer

Uvi, that is gorgeous. Do you have a website devoted just to your art, or is it all combined with the books? The curves and colors are wonderful.

Buddy, congrats!!!! Nothing better than a wedding!

My most recent post is just another reminder to vote for my novel in the SYTYCW contest. http://www.katiemeyer.net/2014/11/you-can-still-vote.html


----------



## alsentan

I recently ranked the top five segments of the horror film series VHS.
http://thehappymountain.com/jeremys-top-5-vhs-segments/


----------



## IreneP

Hello fellow starving artists! Looking for a way to stretch some left-over chicken into a hearty man-friendly meal?

I'm making chicken and dumplings. Stop in and see how it turned out!

http://www.irenepreston.com/blog/category/foodie-friday/


----------



## Cactus Lady

Meet Silas Vendine, the hero of my new book, Beneath the Canyons:

http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/character-interview-silas-vendine

And in keeping with the fantasy-western theme, part 3 of the Western With A Twist blog post series, Music:

http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/western-with-a-twist-part-3-music


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Butter.

Who hasn't loved butter at some point in their lives? You can make your own, and it's really easy. Nut butters are fun, though not my favorite. I love sweet butters and compound butters. And while it may not sound it, it's probably healthier to steam or poach some foods (fish, veggies, chicken) and then top with a dab of flavored buttah... It adds an explosion of flavor with very little fat in each bite.

Whatever. I blogged about it.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2014/11/like-buttah.html


----------



## mphicks

Quick PSA today about a Kickstarter project called the Writer Emergency Pack that I learned about on Twitter today. Looks like a really fun product:
http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/11/07/reblog-writer-emergency-pack-helping-writers-get-unstuck-by-john-august-kickstarter/


----------



## Susanne O

I have two- about my co-writing experience.

One from me: http://susannefromsweden.wordpress.com/2014/11/01/full-irish-a-political-suspense-like-no-other/

And one from 'him'. http://petemorin.wordpress.com/2014/11/01/a-full-irish-holiday/


----------



## lisamaliga

For those of you who make soap and/or bath and body products, here's some advice about finding the right eBook.

http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2014/11/04/shopping-for-soap-making-or-bath-body-products-ebooks


----------



## starkllr

I'm re-reading, and discussing chapter-by-chapter, my favorite novel ever, Mark Helprin's "Winter's Tale". If you're a fan of the book, or always wanted to read it, stop by and let me know what you think!

Here's the link to the index post:
http://writingdreams.net/?p=2513

And here's the latest post:
http://writingdreams.net/?p=2654


----------



## 69959

Two cover reveals:

http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/11/04/cover-reveal-over-gone-3-by-stacy-claflin-coverreveal/

http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/11/06/cover-reveal-sacrifice-by-stacy-claflin-coverreveal/


----------



## Tim Craire

My death and flannel shirts:


[URL=http://erictimarbooks.wordpress]http://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/[/url]


----------



## katiemeyer

I posted about the abandoned puppy that stole my heart, and helped inspire my book. Warning, cute puppy photo ahead! http://www.katiemeyer.net/2014/11/the-real-dog-behind-story.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Come right here! No need to roam 
My book is free, so take it home

To read more click here:
*FREE download: HOME*


----------



## M T McGuire

I've posted about marketing, the desperation to be an overnight success, in Forget Selling, Focus on Writing http://mtmcguire.co.uk/2014/11/06/forget-selling-this-is-about-writing/


----------



## Andrew Ashling

My latest Epic Fantasy Gay Romance book, _*Mate*_, part four of _The Invisible Hands_, the seventh volume in the _Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse_ series is now live on all vendors.

You can find all relevant *links in this blog post*.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted about using a text editor and *Markdown for NaNoWriMo and beyond*, instead of using a word processor. The tl;dr version is that Markdown will give you a clean source and a word processor won't.


----------



## alawston

I posted an announcement about an anthology in which my work appears: http://andrewlawston.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/sanity-clause-has-come.html


----------



## Mel Comley

M A Comley, Author: Free book, new release and winner announcement! http://melcomley.blogspot.com/2014/11/free-book-new-release-and-winner.html?spref=tw


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

This is the time, this is the hour
Time is ticking: RISE TO POWER!

*#kindle #countdown #deal: RISE TO POWER*


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: A look at Willow's awesome cover art for book two, _The Brigadoon Boondoggle_! Plus gratuitous plugs, a few words on Saturday's _Doctor Who_ episode, and the dangers of trendy holiday flavors. monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## TechnoHippy

Aeron provides a double bill of stories for today's Sunday Story:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/sunday-stories-weird-kid-stalker-by.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I discuss that classic of Fantasy, The Princess Bride (Movie version)

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/11/10/what-makes-the-princess-bride-hold-up-so-well/


----------



## SB James

I reblogged a post from June about word sprints helping with my NaNoWriMo endeavors...
http://sbjamestheauthor.wordpress.com/2014/11/10/camp-nanowrimo-begins-yet-again-and-so-do-the-word-sprints-2/


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today I continue my series of NaNoWriMo posts with some musings after successfully finishing week 1 of the challenge. Also comparing NaNo 2013 and NaNo 2014.

http://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/11/10/nanowrimo-things-ive-learned-after-week-one/


----------



## R. Doug

Sorry. Haven't posted links in awhile, as I've been out of the country.

Sydney - Home of "The Coat Hanger"










The Quay to the City - Sydney's Circular Quay










The Cockles of Sydney's Heart - Cockle Bay










Fun Photo Friday - Sydney Harbour Favorites










Bartender - I'll Have a Sydney on The Rocks


----------



## R. Doug

And my Halloween short story . . . really short: Happy Halloween - The Apollyon Particle


----------



## mphicks

A review of the sci-fi book, The Three-Body Problem by Chinese author Liu Cixin: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/11/10/sci-fi-november-review-the-three-body-problem-by-liu-cixin/


----------



## Sharon Austin

I posted an announcement.

http://sharonaustin.blogspot.com/


----------



## nadinucca

A new NaNoWriMo feature! Meet Richard Davnall, who is actually live streaming his NaNo work!


----------



## KL_Phelps

Posted an update on my NaNoWriMo Journey: http://www.klphelps.com/nanowrimo-update/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Perhaps it is the smell of blood, together with the sense of mystery, that bring to my mind the dangers lurking ahead--not just on this journey, and not just in my generation, but in generations to come. Somehow I foresee, right here and now, how our offspring will be lead, powerless, to the brink of extinction. 
I shudder to see the calf, held with a knife to its throat, fall to its knees before the sacrifice. Sharply has its last bleat died down. 
Then it is placed on the bronze altar, and carefully arranged into position between all the odd implements: the pails for removing ashes, and the shovels and basins and forks and fire pans and the utensils of bronze. In a flash, its body is completely consumed by fire. Nothing but ash remains. 
This burnt offering is a vision of our future. 
This calf is us. 
I feel an overwhelming sadness, and to escape its grip I begin to dance. I dance because this is our moment, because the future is faraway and the dangers it holds are still obscure. With enough joy, enough energy in all of us, perhaps we can change its course. 
Denial is bliss.
I give it everything I have. I dance with abandon. I dance with all my might.
As we come near the walls of the city I hear shouts, cheers, and the sound of trumpets, which spurs me to cry out, to sing. And as I am singing, the gates open before me.

David in A Peek at Bathsheba

To read more, see beautiful art, and listen to the narration click here:
*Dancing with all his might*


----------



## Kali.Amanda

You can be happy where you are physically and still find ways to experience new things that do not require running and wandering, uprooting your life every fifteen minutes or living like a nomad. You can chase your passion, but know that you make your own happiness; you cannot run to or from it. It is within.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2014/11/be-virtual-tourist.html


----------



## SB James

My exploits with trying to go beyond just Amazon and D2D are just beginning:
http://sbjamestheauthor.wordpress.com/2014/11/11/am-i-crazy-trying-to-tackle-the-meatgrinder/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry TEN TIPS FOR NANOWRIMO.

[URL=http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress]http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/11/11/ten-tips-for-nanowrimo/[/url]


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Talking about art and writing, and everything in between...
I am thrilled to come on for an interview on Seb Kirby's blog, to talk about the connections between my art and writing. Please check it out:

*Talking about art and writing, and everything in between*


----------



## Andre Jute

Was it Mel Brooks who said, "If you got it, flaunt it."​


----------



## William Meikle

Latest News - new hardcover collection MYTH AND MONSTERS available for preorder
http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Balancing the writing life -- which at the moment is NaNoWriMo and job search. I've yet to use the emergency unicorn 

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2014/11/the-writing-life.html


----------



## KevinH

Just posted about my new scifi release, _Terminus (Fringe Worlds #1)_: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I invite you to read this fascinating article, written by Justin Harmer, the gifted narrator of my novel A Peek at Bathsheba. Like my legendary character David, Justin is a prolific poet and musician (playing the harp, among other instruments.) If, like me, you are curious about the process of blowing life into story, by delving into your soul, deep inside, to find the truth at the heart of the characters, then check this out:

*As to the bedroom scene with Bathsheba... Lord, forgive me the sins of my youth!*


----------



## R. Doug

Out and About - Random Sights of Sydney

Sample shots:


----------



## C. Gockel

I have decided to become an illustrator!

Read all about it here: http://ibringthefireodin.tumblr.com/post/102535670585/so-i-need-to-redo-the-covers-of-i-bring-the#notes

Here's the current WIP in the very rough stages:










Brilliance? Folly? Time will tell.


----------



## SVD

My current WIP ...the final chapter has arrived!

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/7349838-the-final-chapter


----------



## Steve Vernon

Anyone else have a problem with Canadian/UK spelling?

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/11/13/anyone-else-have-a-problem-with-canadianuk-spelling/


----------



## Andre Jute

"&#8230;a good job of presenting the Revolution itself as a another character&#8230;" - J. A. Beard​


----------



## kyokominamino

I discuss my growing concern with the current quality of my favorite show, Castle. Probably going to do another segment on Sleepy Hollow in the coming week.

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/the-slippery-slope/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

He looks away, saying, "Your mom, she was mad at me. She flared up in anger. It was painful. More painful than I had expected. Was she too proud to forgive me? Did she expect me to fight harder for her, so that she may take me back someday? There was no way to know. My God, she let me feel I was done, I was no longer needed."
"But, dad," I say, "did she believe she could face it alone, whatever it was? Was she willing to risk everything, and for what? For no better reason than pride?"
"God," he says. "I wish I knew."

To read more click here:
*You could be there, by her side, fighting to hold her back, away from the brink*


----------



## Jennybeanses

I've been blogging NaNoWriMo every day. Here's my latest...

NaNoWriMo 2014: Day Twelve


----------



## katiemeyer

I blogged about my feelings on the So You Think You Can Write contest and plans for moving forward. http://www.katiemeyer.net/2014/11/moving-forward.html


----------



## Amanda Hough

Morning all! I did mine on common errors in grammar. I think I am going to make it a series. https://www.progressivedits.com/Blog

Check out my quote feature at https://www.progressivedits.com

Twenty-five percent off the final quote for Kboard members! Now all clients get five, vetted readers to review their novel for Amazon!

Amanda


----------



## Spinneyhead

Just a link post, but yesterday I found a fascinating piece of equipment that would fit right into any steampunk tale- http://spinneyhead.co.uk/2014/11/13/proper-steampunk-at-manchester-victoria-station/

And something from a couple of weeks ago- http://spinneyhead.co.uk/2014/10/26/stories-i-didnt-write-ebola-house/

Posting to my blog has tailed off in the last year or so. I'll have to do something about that.


----------



## Small Town Writer

I discuss KBoards on my self-publishing blog: theindependentauthor.wordpress.com and my Christmas blog is updated every week with music reviews and recipes: thespiritofchristmas.wordpress.com

Check it out!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my writing blog this week is "The Thorny Issue of Writing Income" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Susanne O

A 'Full Irish' with a difference. http://susannefromsweden.wordpress.com/2014/11/08/a-full-irish-that-wont-make-you-fat/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

My announcement of the day is this: Yay!!!!!!!
The audiobook edition of A Peek at Bathsheba, narrated by Justin Harmer, has just gone live!!!!

Take a listen to the moment of temptation, I promise you will love it:


----------



## dianam

What is like to leave a job at a big law firm to be a novelist? I tackle this question on my blog today: http://www.dianaminot.com/2014/11/what-does-it-feel-like-to-leave-biglaw-to-become-a-novelist/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Today only - come join me at the Author's Meet and Greet.

[URL=http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress]http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/11/15/come-meet-the-author-this-morning/[/url]


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Fun Photo Friday - The Rocks and Birdcages:


----------



## AA.A

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/7350699-weekend-read

*Baghdad*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Wrapped in a long, flowing fabric that creates countless folds around her curves, she loosens just the top of it and lets it slide off her head-only to reveal a blush, and mischievous glint, shining in her eye. It is over that sparkle that I catch a sudden reflection, coming from the back window, of a full moon. 
Looking left, right, and down the staircase, to make sure no one is lurking outside my chamber door, I let her in. Then I lock it behind her, so no one may intrude upon us.

To hear more, and listen to the beautiful narration click here:
*Thanksgiving: I have a catch in my throat as I tell her, "I'm so glad you came."*


----------



## LucyAslan

I posted my Friday Five, a round up of my favourite things from the last week. This time it includes books, drinks, videogames, fitness devices and NaNoWriMo. 

http://lucywritesaloud.blogspot.com.au/2014/11/friday-five-14112014.html


----------



## Tim Craire

*A drug deal gone bad!

Let's think about that one for a moment . . .*

[URL=http://erictimarbooks.wordpress]http://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/2014/11/15/a-drug-deal-gone-bad/[/url]


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hurry up and slow down - my NaNoWriMo experience!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/11/16/nanowrimo-hurry-up-and-slow-down/

AND

Is Kindle Unlimited Worth It

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/11/16/kindle-unlimited-is-it-worth-it/


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: The busiest week yet! Preorders for book two, _The Brigadoon Boondoggle_, are live, and we have links! Plus, meet Michiko in the *Character Blog Hop*! We also find time to plug an upcoming appearance by Willow the cover artist (no surprise  ), and we remind you of the REAL reason for the season. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## Jennybeanses

I'm blogging today over at Marcia Meara's The Write Stuff about Utilizing Goodreads As An Author. Hope you'll drop by and say hi!

http://marciamearawrites.com/2014/11/16/utilizing-goodreads-as-an-author/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I post about the German e-book market and the latest marketshare figures, which are quite surprising.


----------



## SunshineOnMe

Yep, I posted what I spoke about yesterday morning. Near and dear to my heart.... http://joyfullivingpafterchildabuse.blogspot.com/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Clancy Tucker writes young adult fiction for reluctant readers but has also achieved success as a poet and photographer. I am thrilled to come on for an interview on his blog.

Check it out:
*Interview with Uvi Poznansky
*


----------



## Andre Jute

Christopher Bunn said:


> Thank you, Captain Moses Siregar, for your ever-present question that blooms anew every day like the delicate Yeeker flower found in the highlands of Tanganyika (bring lots of weaponry if you attempt to hike through those highlands). May you be blessed with good fortune, healthy camels, and may the Tsar be kept far, far, far from your doors.
> 
> Why, yes, I have posted to my blog recently. My post, a thing of beauty, is about why I need an absurd and ridiculous name. It wanders onto other stuff (or into other stuff) too.


That too.*

* Punchline of a radio series I once wrote, in which the central character, thicker than two short planks, whenever he could not think of repartee, which was all the time, would respond to devastating wit with, "That too!"


----------



## Andre Jute

"Stupid books and stupid rumors!" - Marialena Sarris​


----------



## zoe tate

Thanks, Andre. 

I read that Betty Edwards book a very long time ago and wondered if it was just junk, or if it was "just me". Always nice to know you're not alone.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted about how *Indie Writers are Serious Business* -- even if the ridiculous print-on-demand service from NOOK Press casts doubt on how they view the writers using their e-book service.


----------



## Sever Bronny

I reviewed Lisa Cron's _Wired for Story: The Writer's Guide to Using Brain Science to Hook Readers from the Very First Sentence_.

http://severbronny.com/2014/11/16/my-review-of-wired-for-story-a-book-for-writers-lisacron-author101-writetip/


----------



## Andre Jute

zoe tate said:


> Thanks, Andre.
> 
> I read that Betty Edwards book a very long time ago and wondered if it was just junk, or if it was "just me". Always nice to know you're not alone.


Oh, it's junk. I read it first when I was a motivational psychologist, and I knew instantly that Edwards had it ignorantly arse about end, and all my colleagues in the staffroom of my college agreed. Marialena is just the most current and most passionately angry of a long line of artists who've complained to me about that book over the years.


----------



## LucyAslan

I blogged about why I have to look at writing as business, not art.

http://lucywritesaloud.blogspot.com/2014/11/art-and-business.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I muse about Fantasy TV shows and how digital content makes them easier to create and consume.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/11/17/digital-video-content-and-modern-fantasy-a-better-fit/


----------



## ElenaLinville

As we round the bend and cross the halfway mark on NaNoWriMo, I am discussing writer burnout and self-doubt in today's post.

http://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/11/17/nanowrimo-we-are-halfway-done/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"When I sprinkle my secret blend of spices; here, take a sniff, can you smell it? When I chop these mouthwatering sun-dried tomatoes, add a few cloves of garlic for good measure, and let it all sizzle with lentils and meat-it becomes so scrumptious, so lip-smacking, finger-licking, melt-in-your-mouth good!
There is a certain ratio of flavors, a balance that creates a feast for the tongue and a delight for the mind; and having mastered that balance, with a pinch of imported cumin from the north of Persia, a dash of Saffron from the south of Egypt, I can tell you one thing: When the pot comes to a full bubbling point, and the aroma of the stew rises up in the air-it would make you dribble! Drive you to madness! For a single bite, you would sell your brother, if only you had one! "

To read more click here:
It would make you dribble! Drive you to madness!


----------



## dmdaye

Some great links, I really should set up my own blog now too!!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

In the last four years, I have written approximately 1,023,000 words just in novels alone. I'm sure there are authors far more prolific than me, but it seemed significant to me. Plus, now I can look back and see the recurring themes.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/11/one-million-words.html


----------



## KL_Phelps

[URL=http://www.klphelps.com/what-happened-in-vegas/]http://www.klphelps.com/what-happened-in-vegas/ [/url]

in which I address the question most frequently asked by readers of my Kat Parkner novels "What happened in Vegas??" as well as discussion potential future projects including the possibility that the Angry Armadillos will ride again!


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intelligence Briefing is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/11/17/weekly-intelligence-briefing-16/

Get informed, enjoy, and share, please.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## dianam

I started a series of real-life memories from law school today, since so many people have asked me whether the stories in my novel (which is about law school) are true! http://www.dianaminot.com/2014/11/memory-lane-monday-whats-in-a-nametag/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

On my personal blog, I talk about the 2014 TV adaptation of _Flowers in the Attic_ and on my publisher blog I talk about German pulp fiction and how its publishing strategies are quite similar to the indie model.


----------



## Amanda Hough

My latest is up.

https://www.progressivedits.com/


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

In the past week I've blogged about:

Books that messed up my day (or in some cases, my week)
The launch of my new site
Celtic Music that I listen to while writing


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from Next Stop - Nouméa, New Caledonia:


----------



## lisamaliga

Here's a short blog that may be of use to you--or someone you know.
http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2014/11/18/starting-a-crafty-ecommerce-business-website


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I try to comfort her, but she seems to be far away, locked in her own grief. I raise her to her feet and carry her-all the way up the long, circular staircase-into my chamber. Kissing her I taste the salt of her tears. I smell the sweet fragrance of her milk. Then I make love to her--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
*Kissing her I taste the salt of her tears*


----------



## SB James

An update with some bits of news about my series going on Google Play, my NaNoWriMo non-progress, and other stuff:
http://sbjamestheauthor.wordpress.com/2014/11/18/my-books-will-soon-be-live-on-google-play/


----------



## kyokominamino

Yesterday, I analyzed the troubling direction the second season of the guilty pleasure show 'Sleepy Hollow' has started to go in.

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/the-slippery-slope-part-2/


----------



## dianam

A quick blog on what to do about writer's block!  http://www.dianaminot.com/2014/11/how-do-i-overcome-writers-block/


----------



## KevinH

Just blogged about _The Real Strength of Indie Authors_: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2014/11/the-real-strength-of-indie-authors.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Friday night we have a date
Come right here to celebrate
This is when and where and what
You may win prizes! Don't miss out:

*Join the king and me in the Royal gardens
*


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with John Twelve Hawks, author of SPARK, a thriller that came out in early October, is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/11/19/2208/

Enjoy and share, please.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Andre Jute

"Lovers and enemies alike have their price."​


----------



## R. Doug

Nouméa Cathedral and Chinatown

Sample shots:


----------



## C. Gockel

*I let everyone know that they could read my books free:* http://ibringthefireodin.tumblr.com/post/103124676245/you-can-read-all-of-my-books-for-free-ive-picked

I got a few very angry reviews about "stringing people out for money" and "holding books for ransom", and I wanted to address the fact that for people who are short on funds there are options out there.


----------



## Ethan Jones

My note about a deal on one of my books is on my blog today:

http://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/11/20/double-agents-is-99-cents/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Posted about my first promo, a bit prematurely and I'll post more results later, but I'm excited 
http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/11/20/promo-day/


----------



## Amanda Hough

I just posted my thoughts on an article I recently read. It utterly frustrated me.
https://www.progressivedits.com/Blog

AH


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

http://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2014/11/20/lifes-what-happens-where-have-you-gone-michael-keaton/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I'm blessed for the pleasure, blessed for the agony
Blessed for the fear, the pain of it all
In which I was steeped, in this reality
And granted the chance to endure or to fall--

To read more, and listen to the lovely narration from HOME, click here:
*I'm blessed for the pleasure, blessed for the agony
*


----------



## dianam

I started a fun new weekly post: "Bar Review Thursday." In law school, every Thursday was bar review, which meant we went to a local bar to enjoy drink specials. In the spirit of that, since my novel is set during law school, I'm trying out a new cocktail recipe every week! This week was an Apple Judy- I had never tried this cocktail before and it was pretty good! http://www.dianaminot.com/2014/11/introducing-bar-review-thursday/


----------



## Cactus Lady

Character interview with Lainie Banfrey, the leading lady of Beneath the Canyons (Daughter of the Wildings, book 1):

http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/character-interview-lainie-banfrey


----------



## nadinucca

Gripe/Book review: Why I can't stand The One-Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week is "Encouraging the Next Generation of Writers" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Amanda Hough

I just read a great one from C. W. Lemoine. Check it out. Quite funny and oddly true.
http://cwlemoine.blogspot.com/


----------



## C. Gockel

Kindle Unlimited, Everyone Loses? (a.k.a. the Great Author Freak Out of 2014 Part III)
See more at: http://ibringthefireodin.tumblr.com/post/103208613880/kindle-unlimited-everyone-loses-a-k-a-the-great


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - THREE TIPS FOR GETTING YOUR BLOG NOTICED!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/11/21/three-tips-for-getting-your-blog-noticed/


----------



## Kristine McKinley

End of my promo and I posted results 
http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/11/21/end-of-promo/


----------



## jdrew

The only blog post I've made recently was about my latest novel being available for pre-order. Mostly I've been spending time getting it to print.
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/foxworth-terminus-available-for-pre-order/


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today I posted my review of Abyss Beyond Dreams by Peter F Hamilton.

http://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/11/21/the-abyss-beyond-dreams-by-peter-f-hamilton/

I think it's a good book for all scifi lovers.


----------



## R. Doug

Fun Photo Friday - Time to Reflect on Sydney

Sample shot:










And a sample from the second part, favorite shots of Nouméa:


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

An article on my writing workstation set-up.


----------



## Andre Jute

"That time I was certified I was dead only for seconds" - TRIPLE THREAT THRILL​


----------



## P.T. Phronk

I have a short post up about how the zombie apocalypse really only spreads because people are stubbornly hopeful. Observe: http://www.phronk.com/2014/11/hope-as-zombie-fuel.html


----------



## dmdaye

I write several blogs, the best thing I've found is to set a realistic goal with regards to how frequently you post to them, set it too high and other projects can suffer, too low and they drop in their rankings.


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: We eased back on the posting a bit, but there was a Facebook event announced, and we get to meet Beth McGill in our second entry for the Character Blog Hop! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## nigel p bird

Here's a little train of thought that was set in motion earlier this week when a programme on Jack London aired on the BBC. As the programme was made my brother, the links were easy to make. http://nigelpbird.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/london-calling-squaring-of-circle.html


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Well, now that our power is knocked out from a storm and I can't get _real_ work done (but I have Internet while the battery lasts!)....

On Friday I posted about *Free Advertising for Book Promotion*.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Then-still with her arms locked around me-she lays her head back, for which I am grateful. This way she cannot see how I weep, she cannot suspect that the pillow under my chin is turning soggy. Oh damn. I cannot stop these tears.
Trapped here in her embrace, I am mourning something I cannot snatch back from the hand of time. Something that by some spell used to let me feel invincible. I never thought I would lose it--

To read more click here:
*She lays her head back, for which I am grateful
*


----------



## EthanRussellErway

A few thoughts on Mike Rowe's comments about taking your passions with you.

http://ethanrussellerway.blogspot.com/2014/11/dont-follow-your-passions-take-them.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announce my latest German language book and post some photos taken during a woodland hike.


----------



## ElenaLinville

NaNoWriMo draws to its end, and I am reflecting about what to do after you reached 50k and won the challenge.

http://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/11/24/nanowrimo-you-reached-50k-now-what/


----------



## TechnoHippy

I'm joined by Aida Jacobs in this week's Guest Author Interview. Discover more about her and her writing here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/guest-author-interview-aida-jacobs.html


----------



## dianam

Why are lawyers so miserable? In this week's Memory Lane Monday: Maybe Justice Sotomayor was on to something. http://bit.ly/1C5Hmwh


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

For a moment I am grateful that my husband is among the living. Or so I think. Nowadays, influenced by the elders, he regards swearing as a mortal sin, as bad as cursing. He even plugs his ears, for no better reason than to avoid hearing it. But if you ask me, I swear: without a bit of blasphemy, language would utterly dull, and fit for nothing but endless prayer. Sigh.
Strangely, Satan does not frighten me that much anymore. And so, swaying on my hip bones, I strut out of the cave in his direction--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
*I feel an odd urge to fondle his horns
*


----------



## kyokominamino

I'm about to turn 26 in less than a month, so I figured I'd note all the things that are different about being over 25. Check it out, twenty-somethings!

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/9-things-no-one-tells-you-about-being-over-25/


----------



## Ethan Jones

Two posts today:

One about my book reaching the No. 1 spot in the Espionage category on Amazon:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/11/24/double-agents-hit-no-1/

and the second one about my Weekly Intel Briefing:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/11/24/weekly-intelligence-briefing-17/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Natasha Holme

Wrote a new blog post on how my diary-writing obsession started: 

www.lesbiancrushdiaries.com/how-my-diary-writing-obsession-started


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Celebrating Thanksgiving en Español with rice and pigeon peas and roast pork, almost the way my great grandmother used to make it.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2014/11/thanksgiving-en-espanol.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Blogging about NaNoWriMo, and the emergence of the unicorn in the novel (with an excerpt inspired by a malapropism and a conversation that brings the misheard lyrics stories you've heard seem sensible).



http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/.../.../30-days-of-madness.html


----------



## Matthew Stott

Hello! I'm someone just starting out in the indie publishing world. Yet to publish any books, I'm just in the process of writing lots of work before launch, and looking into trying to build a platform. With that in mind I have a new site on which I'll write about my journey as a self published author. Well, not just that, I'm also a script writer in the comedy world, so I'll also talk about that, and other bits and bobs too.

ANYWAY

Here's my first Indie Publishing related article if anyone fancies a peek:

http://mrmatthewstott.com/2014/11/25/why-indie-publishing/


----------



## BuddyGott

My latest episode of Buddy's Writing Show. In this one, I interviewed Michael G. Munz, the author of Zeus Is Dead: A Monstrously Inconvenient Adventure.

http://buddygott.com/buddys-writing-show/


----------



## mphicks

I've been a bit MIA around here for a bit, but recent blog posts include some reviews. Today I posted an open-call for reviewers and am offering up free copies of my two titles. http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/11/25/sci-fi-november-book-bloggers-and-reviewers-ebook-giveaway/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've got another post about the German e-reader Tolino, which is now being sold at a massive discount at a chain of coffee shops, why this is a big deal and why indies should take note.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

What *is* the definition of insanity? Depends on how you define the words...

[URL=http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2014/11/definition-of-insanity]http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2014/11/definition-of-insanity.html[/url]


----------



## Ryan Travelphan

kyokominamino said:


> I'm about to turn 26 in less than a month, so I figured I'd note all the things that are different about being over 25. Check it out, twenty-somethings!
> 
> http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/9-things-no-one-tells-you-about-being-over-25/


Do you preferred to be claled Kyoko or Letitia? Either way, you should relax and enjoy life. You may almost be 26, but 30 is far away. No need for panic attacks silly


----------



## Amanda Hough

Good Day All,

Just posted a new blog of homophones. Check it out. Tomorrow will be Tautology: Friend or Foe 

Thanks

https://www.progressivedits.com/Blog/ViewBlog/1019


----------



## R. Doug

Arrival Lifou -- Loyalty Islands. Sample shots below:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I live here with no joy, no regret 
And scribble little rhymes just for me
I live... No longer preach at the gate,
Nor squash any ants carelessly.
In their hiding place they seem to await 
And observe me, in all probability--

Take a listen to one of my fathers' profoundly great poems:
*I live here on paint and on toxoid*


----------



## Lummox JR

Tomorrow morning at 9 AM EST I'll begin my annual live-blog of the Macy's parade.

When I become a supervillain...


----------



## Amyshojai

http://amyshojai.com/thanksgiving-pet-writer-way-giving-furry-thanks/


----------



## R. Doug

Now that's a winner, Amy.  What a lovely kitty.


----------



## Andre Jute

"I give this book five stars. It is highly recommended for everyone with a strong stomach for violence."​


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I haven't posted to my own blog today, but I've been included in one of SF Signal's massive mind melds about the best book openings with a lot of other cool people.


----------



## Tim Craire

The tropics in my back yard, literally -- at what point is the soil more Central American than yankee . . . 

[URL=https://erictimarbooks.wordpress]https://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/[/url]


----------



## Low Kay Hwa

In my country, it's so competitive that knocking off at 6.00 p.m. isn't acceptable anymore.

http://www.lowkayhwa.com/ot-often-need-read/


----------



## Steve Vernon

I want to apologize in advance to all of you Facebook-followers and Twitter-types who are going to grow very weary this weekend of seeing my face on their computer screen trying to force-feed free e-books into their e-reading devices. 


[URL=http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress]http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/11/27/i-am-a-river-to-my-readers-on-promoting-e-books/[/url]


----------



## Lummox JR

My annual Macy's parade live blog is underway!


----------



## R. Doug

Happy Thanksgiving Day, Everyone. And for those buried in snow:

Trekking Lifou.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

If I wanted to, I could just extend my arms and hug her, because there she is, opposite me, and the distance... The distance, you see, is so close-but I hold myself back. 
She is looking out the window. 
Perhaps she is immersing herself in the grays and purples quivering there, on the other side of the glass, reaching a blur in the cold October sunlight. Perhaps, with great patience she is waiting there, waiting for the night, for the darkest hour--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
*Unprepared for the secret, which is now revealed to him
*


----------



## Allyson J.

I find blogging to be very tiresome, but I always see a huge spike in traffic when a new post goes up. So...a necessary evil, I guess. My original goal was to post once a week about something relevant to my book, historical research findings, etc. but I've really been slack. 

Maybe this post will inspire me to go home and type something out tonight!


----------



## kyokominamino

Like many of you, I'm having a Black Friday sale of my paranormal romance short story collection, The Deadly Seven, and I'm hosting other authors (KBoarders, no less!) with Black Friday books on sale as well. Check 'em out.

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/black-friday-2014/


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

New post on the Water Worlds web site. Holiday discounts on signed copies!

http://WaterWorlds.me/Welcome.html

and on Wordpress:

https://hsstours.wordpress.com/2014/11/28/the-perfect-holiday-gift-for-water-worlds-fans-signed-copies/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week is "Surviving a Bloated Market" at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## CoraBuhlert

A truck delivering sand got stuck just outside my kitchen window today, so I share some photos about the attempts to get it free.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"I have no secrets from you," I say, brazenly. "Perhaps I should have."
He seethes at me. "Behind my back, you've been bold enough to entertain the worst of my enemies, the one who has the blood of my brother, Asahel, on his hands."

To read more & listen to the beautiful narration by Justin Harmer, click here:
*Behind my back, you've been bold enough to entertain the worst of my enemies
*


----------



## frog

Today I wrote about my inspiration for Our Fate and why I love stories about soulmates.

http://elanaapple.com/appleblog/soulmates-and-inspiration/


----------



## R. Doug

Fun Photo Friday - Leafing through Lifou

Sample shots:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today is the last day of the month, so it's time for the ever popular feature Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month, posted to my blog and crossposted to the Speculative Fiction Showcase. So if you're looking for some new science fiction, fantasy or horror to read during the holiday season, look no further.

And if you like science fiction or fantasy, check out the Speculative Fiction Showcase in general, because we post interviews, new release spotlights, guest posts and linkdumps several times a week.


----------



## Andre Jute

Hey this is non-stop action for sure! &#8230; and quoting Jacques Ellul! Too much! - JimK on GAUNTLET RUN, a free superhero novel​


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: Book Two, The Brigadoon Boondoggle, is out! We have ordering links and more! Plus, a NEW Michiko and Beth short story, "Best Christmas Ever!" And more reminders about the real reason for the season - the signs are everywhere! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

My announcement of the day: The Edge of Revolt is available for preorder! 
The third volume of the trilogy The David Chronicles will be released on December 19, 2014, just in time for the holidays. I am designing the cover as we speak, but for now, you can already see the title page--

To read more click here:
My announcement of the say: The Edge of Revolt is here


----------



## FictionbyAngela

I blogged today about my novel on Kindle Scout.

http://angelacavanaugh.com/2014/12/01/dont-forget-to-nominate-and-share-otherworlders/

I blog at least 3 times a week.

Here are my regular posts:

Mention Monday - I review a book or movie, author, or anything that seems worth mentioning.
Writing Wednesday - I talk about the craft or business of writing
Flash Fiction Friday - I post a 1,000 word or less story


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Today, I cover the idea of using paradigm shifts as sources of conflict.

http://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/12/01/paradigm-shift-systems-change-and-fantasy/


----------



## Amanda Hough

Check on C.W Lemoine's lastest post. I'm in it! http://cwlemoine.blogspot.com/2014/11/Spectre-of-Romance-Hough.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - a necktie e-book party.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/12/01/1853/


----------



## Matthew Stott

'How To Be A Writer':

http://mrmatthewstott.com/2014/12/01/how-to-be-a-writer/


----------



## nadinucca

My post on name generators is one of the most visited, so I decided it was about time I added a few More Cool Name Generators!


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today my post is about a change I noticed in how I read books since I became a writer myself.

https://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/12/01/from-reader-to-writer-a-change-in-perspective/


----------



## Small Town Writer

Finding Inspiration: http://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2014/11/28/finding-inspiration/

Recipe: Zucchini Pie: http://thespiritofchristmas.wordpress.com/2014/11/28/recipe-zucchini-pie/


----------



## Amanda Hough

My latest post is on tautology. https://www.progressivedits.com/Blog/ViewBlog/1020

It's not as boring as it sounds, I promise!


----------



## chrisjane

I recently posted the first in a series of short Q&As with authors talking about their writing and publishing experiences. (First author: Timothy Gager. Lined up: authors Russell Rowland [_High and Inside_] and David Abrams [_Fobbit_].)

http://chrisjane.net/blog/


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I published my November 2014 numbers and info on the promo I ran

http://blog.kmckinley.net/2014/12/01/november-2014-numbers/


----------



## bethrevis

Today I announced my biggest giveaway ever--29 signed books in my genre (YA sci fi) with a goal of getting more reviews and sales, plus donating $1 per every sale of my latest book to a linked charity. 

I just announced it yesterday, but already have about 100 entrants, and my book ranking has jumped from 30k to 20k. I'm thinking of keeping stats to share about this contest here on the boards, if people are interested.


----------



## William Meikle

2014 round up and looking ahead
http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## C. Gockel

I did this illustration of Loki:










He needs more of a smirk. It hasn't gotten a lot of Tumblr notes (the sketch got 16), but I did have a rush of downloads last night, and picked up three new followers right after I posted it. My Facebook friends love it -- but they seem much more engaged in the story.

(Here is a link to the actual post: http://ibringthefireodin.tumblr.com/post/104049155170/artist-c-gockel-i-bring-the-fire-loki-free )


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

By what twist of imagination did this happen? How did this outline of his jaw suddenly appear, how did it open now, as if he was just about to call her name? In a moment, she thought, he would reach for her hand, smiling as if nothing bad could happen-

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
*In a moment he would reach for her hand, smiling as if nothing bad could happen
*


----------



## dianam

This week's Memory Lane Monday: One of Law Students' Greatest Fears: http://bit.ly/1B6jszk


----------



## jdrew

My latest blog was about my newly released scifi novel, _*Foxworth Terminus, which is on sale for 99 cents beginning today.

http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/foxworth-terminus-released/ *_


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Whew, still catching up after a mad dash to win NaNoWriMo (don't think I've ever written almost 18,000 words in a day before)... Anyway, amid the last-minute/last-days mayhem, I wrote a little blog post for my family members _{ahem}_ people who have been resistant to e-reading. So this is probably "preaching to the choir" here, but you can read my post...

*No Excuses, Start Reading E-Books*

...if you want to. Or just forward it to your neo-Luddite friends and family.


----------



## R. Doug

Gilligan would be Right at Home - Stopping by Mystery Island

Sample shots:


----------



## Iain Ryan

I re-read 'The Big Sleep' by Raymond Chandler and took some notes on how it was put together: http://www.iainryan.com/re-reading-the-big-sleep-by-raymond-chandler-1939/


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

Psych! NaNoWriMo in December!

Rather than my originally planned January, I'm trying to write 50,000+ words in December. I'll be updating on progress each week, with word counts, to give me some accountability.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"Talking about a small fortune," she counters, "what about your little trunk, full of gold coins?"
"Being of a sound body and mind," he says, "I spent it all."
"On what, in heaven's name?"
"What! On what, Becky? Here I go, heaping all those bracelets, all those nose rings on one woman, and one woman alone, only to find out, in the end, the real extent of her gratitude!"

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by David Kudler, click here:
*What about your little trunk, full of gold coins?*


----------



## Kylo Ren

My latest blog post talks about my feelings regarding Sunday's episode of The Walking Dead. It was a tough one.

http://www.sleebenedict.com/2014/12/02/the-walking-dead-when-will-it-stop-killing-my-soul/


----------



## Susanne O

My latest post is about Brendan Behan, whom I met as a small child. http://susannefromsweden.wordpress.com/2014/12/02/brendan-behan-and-i/


----------



## chrisstevenson

I okay, I managed a short one, but I think it ties into our Next Big Thing theme: I've been in the hospital for close to three weeks. Still recovering from a life-threatening illness that hit me quick and hard. Please excuse mis-spelled or out of place words. I'm relearning the keyboard again.

FED UP WITH ZOMBIES YET?

Guerrilla Warfare For Writers

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Blogged the win! The plans for the end of year. Links to new PDF excerpts. Plus a call for authors to engage my formatting services.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2014/12/december-is-for-revisions.html


----------



## ilamont

Just posted about free ebook downloads, and the impact on longevity of the book, based on real-world examples. This may be of more interest to authors of nonfiction/technical titles, but I welcome comments from anyone (author, publisher, reader):

*Does a free ebook download help extend a book's longevity?*

[deleted excerpt]

Read the whole post at http://in30minutes.com/free-ebook-download-help-book-longevity/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The cover art for my new novel, The Edge of Revolt, is my watercolor painting inspired by a quick charcoal sketch which I have drawn while listening to music--several pieces of music, each with a different rhythm and mood, reflected here. I imagined that these rhythms are taking me to a magical landscape, which I am yet to explore--

To read more, click here:
*Cover reveal for the edge of revolt*


----------



## Claudia King

After being quiet for a while, new serial announcement! Even more werewolves and sex and campfires than ever, oh my.

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/upcoming-novelserial-alphas-concubine.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

The quotes game is one of my favorite things to do on the blog, and I think it might be time to do it again. I pick one significant quote from each of my novels, both released and unreleased, and then you, the dear reader, decide which quote is your favorite.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/12/book-quote-time-is-here-again.html


----------



## Sever Bronny

I finally announced the release of my fantasy adventure book on my blog. Probably should have done that first, but oh well 

http://severbronny.com/


----------



## Peter Ravlich

My wife and I decided to collaborate on an Advent Calendar story this year, using her artwork, a few of my characters and input from readers. http://www.inklings.co.nz/422/shelleys-christmas-surprise/


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

T. A. Miles has posted another excerpt. It's time to expose the world to Amantius...

Sun Field


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intelligence Briefing is on my blog today:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/12/03/weekly-intelligence-briefing-shadow-agents-is-finished/

Get informed, enjoy, and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## R. Doug

Touring Mystery Island on Foot


----------



## Natasha Holme

How my diary-writing obsession started:

www.lesbiancrushdiaries.com/how-my-diary-writing-obsession-started


----------



## Iain Ryan

Great early interview with Quentin Tarantino filmed during the making of Pulp Fiction: http://www.iainryan.com/quentin-tarantino-on-the-making-of-pulp-fiction-1994/


----------



## Queen Mab

I posted my review of Donna Tartt's "The Goldfinch":

http://gabriellawest.net/2014/12/01/review-the-goldfinch/


----------



## TonyWrites

I have been running a regular series of guest posts by Jean Walker, a knowledgeable jack of all trades who is a crackerjack SEO content author. Here are links to three of the most recent guest posts Jean has contributed to my blog "The Write Life":

"CHOOSING THE RIGHT TREE REMOVAL SERVICE CAN WORK WONDERS FOR YOUR TREES!" 
http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/guest-post-choosing-the-right-tree-removal-service-can-work-wonders-for-your-trees-by-jean-walker/

"COMMERCIAL CARPET CLEANING: MAKE IT A SMOOTH AND HASSLE FREE EXPERIENCE!"
http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/guest-post-commercial-carpet-cleaning-make-it-a-smooth-and-hassle-free-experience-by-jean-walker/

"GIVE A NEW LEASE OF LIFE TO YOUR HOME WITH THE IDEAL CLEANING SERVICES!"
http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/guest-post-give-a-new-lease-of-life-to-your-home-with-the-ideal-cleaning-services-by-jean-walker/


----------



## chrisjane

Author Russell Rowland (In Open Spaces, High and Inside) answers 5 questions on writing and 5 on publishing in this week's post. http://chrisjane.net/2014/12/03/author-russell-rowland-five-on/

From the interview:

"My second novel was written at the request of an editor, and it is the one I am least pleased with. I should also add that the editor who requested it didn't buy it, either, because he left the business before I finished it. That was a dark time. I ended up losing my connection to a major publisher and in some ways I've been trying to recover ever since."


----------



## dianam

It's Bar Review Thursday again! What's not to love about a drink named the Great Gatsby?!? Enjoy! http://bit.ly/1AmvXU3


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

How my mother sensed his presence-by what quirk of intuition she knew he had been studying us-I will never be able to guess. Perhaps she saw him in my eyes. She looked at me then with an intense look, and in a flash I learned that the unsaid can be more forceful than words. What passed between us at that moment I cannot begin to describe to you--

To read more, click here:
What passed between us at that moment I cannot begin to describe to you


----------



## jaxspenser

An OMNIBUS for The HIDE Series?! Check out the unedited AUTHOR'S NOTE and spec ARTWORK.

http://jaxspenser.com/hide-omnibus-authors-note-unedited


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Blogging about salt and salty things -- whether to make for a fancy table, a sophisticated palate, or DIY edible gifts for the foodies in your life.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2014/12/lets-get-salty.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

For this week's guest author interview I am joined by Norm Hamilton. Discover more about him and his writing here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/guest-author-interview-norm-hamilton.html


----------



## J.J. Thompson

I've announced the release of a new epic fantasy series! This one's been a labor of love.
http://jamesjthompson.wordpress.com/2014/12/04/my-latest-release-the-dragons-return/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, I've posted "Three Steps to a Disciplined Writing Life", http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Andre Jute

WHY FORMULA ONE IS THE CHEAPEST MOTOR SPORT THERE IS, IF YOU KNOW WHAT YOU'RE DOING a cost-benefit analysis by Dakota Franklin and André Jute​


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Come in! Will you? Will you read these scribblings? Can you see my sword, which I have drawn here, look! Can you see it the way I do, lifting out of the ink and into the air, turning magically over, around and around, right here in the center of the space?

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by David George, click here:
Come in! Will you? Will you read these scribblings? Can you see my sword?


----------



## Amanda Hough

I was a guest blogger on C.W. Lemoine's site http://cwlemoine.blogspot.com/

Its romance meets military thriller (at least in my mind).

A


----------



## starkllr

I've posted two short holiday-themed stories that go along with my Dream Series:

http://writingdreams.net/?p=2746

and

http://writingdreams.net/?p=2699

I've also posted another chapter in my ongoing reread and discussion of "Winter's Tale"

http://writingdreams.net/?p=2736


----------



## Glen Krisch

My publisher launched my new novel, Arkadium Rising, today. It's the first book in a post-apocalyptic trilogy.

https://glenkrisch.wordpress.com/2014/12/05/book-launch-day-arkadium-rising-brothers-keeper-book-one/


----------



## R. Doug

Fun Photo Friday - Inyeug is still a Mystery

Sample shots:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

What matters is only what's here. I touch my skin right under my breasts, which is where the little one's curled, and where he kicks, 'cause he has to. Like, he don't feel so cosy no more. Here, can you feel it? I reckon he wants me to talk to him. He can hear me inside, for sure. He can hear every note of this silvery music--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by Heather Jane Hogan, click here:
What matters is only what's here. I touch my skin right under my breasts, which is where the little one's curled


----------



## Petra A. Bauer

I found out that not every novel in your drawer is a sleeping treasure 

Link to the english version:

http://autorenblog.writingwoman.de/index.php/blog/blogging/blick-zurueck-und-noch-mehr-erkenntnisse#flashback


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

After hearing some authors speak of GIMP as unworthy of use for making professional book covers, I was inspired to write...

*A Pixel is a Pixel*

To me, saying you have to use expensive commercial software to get professional results is like saying you have to read a traditionally-published novel if you want to read a good story.

(Edited to fix typos. Probably shouldn't try to compose posts on my tablet.)


----------



## Victoria J

I've begun work on a new serial. it's a romantic sci-fi story called _You Drop Stardust_. Set centuries into the future it is a story that I've decided to tell in epistolary form. If you're familiar with Nick Bantock's Griffin and Sabine series, you might like _You Drop Stardust_. I keep each chapter/letter relatively short. It's on my experimental project writing blog, blueshift fiction where I also have my sci-fi series the blueshifters posted! the blueshifters, series 1 is already finished. Look for series 2 in the spring. Until then, check out _You Drop Stardust_.

Please check it out: http://blueshiftfiction.blogspot.com/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I love the idea of epistolary SF, V.A.

On my publisher blog, I respond to Dean Wesley Smith's post about writing at pulp speed. And on my personal blog, I announced my latest new release(s), namely two new Helen Shepherd Mysteries including a special holiday themed mystery called _A Bullet for Father Christmas_.


----------



## mphicks

I've been reminiscing about last year's War on Christmas. If anyone has stories they'd like to share about the chaos that gripped the nation, or reportage from the frontlines of this needless slaughter, please feel free to.

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/12/05/the-war-on-christmas/


----------



## KatieKlein

The one where I talk about Booktrack (soundtracks for books). 

http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2014/12/cool-writerreader-things-booktrack.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

I've added the winning stories from April's short fiction contest to the short fiction archive. Discover these and other great stories here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/short-fiction-archive.html


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: It was a quiet week post-wise, but we did announce a Goodreads giveaway, Willow the cover artist shares great art by others on DeviantArt, and there's still a new Monkey Queen short story, "Best Christmas Ever!" for you. Plus, we get a reminder of what's worth looking forward to this time of year. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## R. Doug

A Reminder of the Significance of Today's Date


----------



## KevinH

Snazzy Tech Tools for Indie Authors: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2014/12/snazzy-tech-tools-for-indie-authors.html'


----------



## Steve Vernon

Writing is a Journey - the Fine Art of Kicking Butt.

My latest blog entry.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/12/08/writing-is-a-journey-the-fine-art-of-kicking-butt/


----------



## Thomas Watson

A milestone and a mixed blessing.

http://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/2014/11/26/the-little-book-that-could/


----------



## lisamaliga

My book was plagiarized by Jay Cute and what he or she did to the cover is---well, you gotta see it to believe it!
http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2014/12/08/plagiarism-isnt-cute


----------



## ElenaLinville

In today's post I decided to round up all of my WIPs and set some goals for 2015. Now the big question is - will I manage to get them done? 

https://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/12/08/wip-roundup-what-i-have-in-the-pipeline-for-2015/


----------



## 69959

I wrote this post based on my response to a thread here on Kboards: http://stacyclaflin.com/2014/12/08/are-you-a-dismayed-writer/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

CK Webb is an author of thriller books, a book reviewer, and the host of WebbWeaver Books, Where our favorite authors read their books for you and clothing is 100% optional!. What a joy it is to come on her radio show, to talk about my trilogy, The David Chronicles, and the new third volume, The Edge of Revolt! Take a listen here:

Where favorite authors read their books for you and clothing is 100% optional


----------



## LGOULD

I posted some thoughts about a brand-new application, Amazon Storyteller, on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## FictionbyAngela

Today is my Mention Monday. For today's mention: ThirdScribe. A social media platform for writers, readers, and publishers.

http://angelacavanaugh.com/2014/12/08/mention-monday-thirdscribe/


----------



## R. Doug

From today's Vanuatu - Port Vila and Luganville

Sample shots:


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

T. A. Miles has posted a cover reveal of Dreamer: Four and Twenty Tengu, our new novelette coming out soon.

http://theimmarcescibleword.blogspot.com/2014/12/cover-reveal-dreamer-4.html


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

December NaNo Update #1

I've fallen behind and I'm not where I'd like to be.

What would you do at this point?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I try to comfort her, but she seems to be far away, locked in her own grief. I raise her to her feet and carry her-all the way up the long, circular staircase-into my chamber. Kissing her I taste the salt of her tears. I smell the sweet fragrance of her milk. 
Then I make love to her--

I raise her to her feet and carry her-all the way up the staircase-into my chamber


----------



## daringnovelist

I am now thrilled to report that both of my podcasts are available in the iTunes Store! (Podcasts being the audio -- and sometimes video -- version of a blog, I figure here is the place to announce it.)

Reading in the Attic is a weekly fiction podcast -- mostly my fiction, but sometimes stories from very old magazines, or from other current writers. 



, or the Reading in the Attic Blog - where you can listen directly (and i'll be adding other subscription links as I get them sorted out.) For those who want to add it manually to their favorite app, this is the direct RSS feed: http://feeds.feedburner.com/ReadingInTheAtticPodcast

I have also started a monthly writer podcast that is an addendum to my regular blog: The Daring Novelist.




, Link to Blog.
RSS feed; http://feeds.feedburner.com/Daring-Novelist-Podcast

I've still barely got it out of the wrapper, but I'm really jazzed about this.

Camille


----------



## Queen Nadine

Have written a blog post called 'warriors...come out and play' aka 'should you respond to reviews. www.nadinematheson.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## smikeo

Just wrote a bit about my book, "Sleepless" not accepted by the Kindle Scout program:

http://michaelhappilywriting.blogspot.co.il/


----------



## TechnoHippy

For this week's blog shout out Jonathan Hill tells about his 100 Word Reviews blog:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/blog-shout-out-100-word-reviews.html


----------



## Mark Philipson

Update technical info on a how to blog about epub validation and added latest book to titles page.


----------



## jackconnerbooks

The world of the Atomic Sea now has a map! Check out the full size version over on my website: http://jackconnerbooks.com/


----------



## chrisjane

The lastest 5 On interview has posted, this one with mystery/thriller writer Rick Shefchik.

"I'm proud of every book I've written, I've become a better writer, and I have enough money that I can pay my mortgage. Financial success would be great, but I've found it doesn't dictate my satisfaction." - Rick Shefchik, on leaving his job to write novels and not making the income he'd hoped for.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"Go, why don't you go back home," he mutters, dismissing me with a casual wave of the hand.
"Please," I say. "Let me serve you. You'll find my music soothing, I trust."
"Trust?" he says, locking eyes with me.
"Just so, your majesty. Trust!"
"There is no such thing, where I'm sitting."

To read more & listen to the beautiful narration by David George, click here:
Why don't you go back home


----------



## Sever Bronny

Just wrote a comprehensive list of fair and honest marketing strategies for indie authors.


----------



## Andre Jute

Stop the terrorists - dead! A famous bestseller available in ebook for the first time!​


----------



## Andre Jute

"Mr President, here is America's James Bond."
A true story. The President was JFK, the intelligence officer was William King Harvey.​


----------



## R. Doug

Touring Espiritu Santos

Sample shots:


----------



## Vincent Caine

Added some notes on etymology and homographs for thriller writers.

Vincent Caine


----------



## Amanda Hough

I have latest up. https://www.progressivedits.com/Blog/ViewBlog/1022

More on what writers shouldn't do.

Amanda


----------



## dianam

I wrote about some of the best career advice I've ever received: [URL=http://www.dianaminot]http://www.dianaminot.com/2014/12/memory-lane-monday-how-my-northwestern-law-admissions-interview-changed-my-views-on-the-legal-profession/[/url]


----------



## Adrian Howell

A full two years after first publishing (and nearly as long after putting my books into print through CS), I finally, finally got my hands on print copies of my books. Short post about it here:

http://adrianhowell.blogspot.jp/2014/12/print-copies.html


----------



## KatieKlein

On Revising (or What Happened When I Set My Project Aside for a Few Months. Hint: it wasn't pretty). 
http://www.katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2014/12/on-revising.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

My own take on Dean Wesley Smith's PULP SPEED.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2014/12/11/achieving-pulp-speed-part-two/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

I spotted a typo in my latest novel that actually made me laugh out loud. My editor is already fixing it, but it will always be my favorite typo. One missing letter managed to change a whole scene into something quite kinky. Check it out:

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2014/12/my-favorite-typo-of-all-time.html


----------



## Antara Mann

Yup, in my bust schedule, I wrote this:http://www.antaraman.com/writing/ It's about how to write fast fiction.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I'll whisper my secret, just between us two:
A Peek at Bathsheba is here for you
Time to act now! Hurry, take a peek
Don't let this story remain a mystique!

*Kindle countdown deal: A Peek at Bathsheba*


----------



## dianam

It's Bar Review Thursday, Mocktail Edition!: http://www.dianaminot.com/2014/12/bar-review-thursday-first-mocktail-edition/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I started freelancing online recently, working with authors mostly. It has been profitable but I was a little horrified about the lack of customer service to clients but some who have no business freelancing!

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2014/12/freelancing-profitably.html


----------



## IreneP

On my blog today - *CINNAMON ROLLS* with..._wait for it_...*CREAM CHEESE ICING*!

{collapses happily into sugar coma}

*Stop by today for:*

The *cinnamon roll recipe*
A super *EASY breakfast casserole* recipe - _guys _it has *SAUSAGE *and *CHEESE *and *CHILIES *
*FREE BOOKS* -- Best-selling author Katie Graykowski is giving away five (5!!) copies of her new romantic comedy (_guys _- there's a football player, just sayin')


Hope to see you, there!



http://www.irenepreston.com/blog/2014/12/katie-graykowski-summers-cinnamon-rolls-recipe/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, is "The Ongoing Gender Imbalance Debate", at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal.

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Small Town Writer

The Independent Author: "My Writing Process: From Idea to First Draft" -- http://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2014/12/12/my-writing-process-from-idea-to-first-draft/

The Spirit of Christmas: "Recipe: Gingerbread Ornaments" -- http://thespiritofchristmas.wordpress.com/2014/12/12/recipe-gingerbread-ornaments/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - Vanuatu:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Come right here! No need to roam 
My book is free, so take it home

*#Free #Download: HOME*


----------



## Mark Philipson

Posted latest installment of Neal Asher fan fiction.
http://indyamp.wordpress.com/


----------



## Glen Krisch

I talk about how I've giving away a signed/limited edition of NOTHING LASTING, my coming-of-age horror novel ($40 cover price).

https://glenkrisch.wordpress.com/2014/12/12/free-signed-limited-edition-nothing-lasting/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

In *Rare First Printing Up For Auction* I discuss how I'm auctioning off one of my first books.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

I posted some thoughts on my blog yesterday about hobby writing versus writing as a business, with a few tips on how to operate it as a growing business.


----------



## Iain Ryan

Homeland is having a good season so I did my research and...

How Claire Danes developed her Homeland character CIA agent Carrie Mathison: http://www.iainryan.com/how-claire-danes-developed-her-homeland-character-cia-agent-carrie-mathison/


----------



## William Meikle

2014 round up and what's coming up in 2015 for me.
http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The lamp swings like a pendulum
Pictures sway on their nails
Then slip down the walls, leaving scratched trails
Amidst the quake, the grief, the confusion and scare 
Slowly ascending is my father's armchair--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
He's ascending into the arms of his muse, his mother


----------



## Queen Nadine

I have just posted the second interview in my 12 days of Crime series on www.jtbaptiste.com. Cora Buhlert was day one and today is John Hindmarsh.


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: We get to see The Doubleclicks play, live and in person! Wheeee! Plus more "reason for the season" reminders and more! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## Senseidoji

Been a long time, I've posted lots of new stuff in my blog. Art work, new books,fun stuff. Check it out.

http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Just a quick story about Puerto Rican coquito that always gets me in the mood for the holidays.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2014/12/a-word-about-coquito-puerto-rican-eggnog.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

Rhoda D'Ettore joins me for this week's Guest Author Interview to discuss her writing and her latest release 'Newborn Nazi'. Discover more here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/guest-author-interview-rhoda-dettore.html


----------



## mphicks

Today's post regards a holiday sale for my sci-fi debut, Convergence, along with titles from our very own Kboarder, Lucas Bale. These discounts will only last a few days.

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/12/15/ebook-sci-fi-sale-but-it-wont-last-long/


----------



## ElenaLinville

This Monday I rant about my First Draft woes and how I always seem to hit a roadblock in the middle of the draft. I would love to hear about your experiences with this. If this happens to you, what strategies do you use to get through it?

https://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/12/15/writing-woes-the-dreaded-middle/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

You may wonder what goes into the design of the cover for my trilogy, The David Chronicles. I wanted to show, in a graphic manner, that the trilogy contains three volumes: Rise to Power, A Peek at Bathsheba, and The Edge of Revolt in a boxed set. So I designed the image of 'front cover' of the box and the image of the spines--

To read more click here:
*Cover reveal for The David Chronicles (Boxed Set)*



_Edited to shrink image to accommodate those using mobile devices or older monitors. Thanks for understanding. --Betsy_


----------



## dianam

Today on Memory Lane Monday: Reliving one of my first introvert moments in law school: http://bit.ly/1AexyLg


----------



## R. Doug

I'm taking a break this week from my Sydney-to-Seattle cruise blog. Instead I'm running five posts on Christmas Lights starting with today's Christmas Lights Week - How to Photograph Them.

Sample shots:


----------



## Iain Ryan

Been on a bit of a Raymond Chandler bender lately. I dug up some information on how he wrote The Big Sleep: http://www.iainryan.com/raymond-chandler-on-writing-the-big-sleep/


----------



## SVD

Happy Holidays, Zombie fans!

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/7536079-happy-holidays


----------



## mphicks

A quick look at the Kickstarter funded Writer Emergency Pack: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/12/16/writer-emergency-pack/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Posted about managing bookmarks and how I used them to help me as an indie.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2014/12/managing-bookmarks.html


----------



## Rob Smith

My cat Yoshi reviews the book, "Ginger the Buddha Cat" by Frank Kusy

http://petectives.net/


----------



## SB James

My just-posted piece which is a follow-up to a post I did in July about KU:
http://sbjamestheauthor.wordpress.com/2014/12/16/amazin-amazon-or-unlimited-fail-part-ii/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's The Christmas Lights of Eastridge - Part 1:


----------



## nadinucca

"Okay kids. See that log over there? The one you've been feeding and treating like a pet the entire month? Well, if you want your presents you need to take this stick and whack the crap out of it--literally. Whatever it poops will be your present."

And so begins one of the weirdest holiday traditions: the Tio.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

After getting a bit stuck with my next outline I devised a technique for figuring out potential story conflict:

https://www.jeroensteenbeeke.nl/blog/2014/12/17/conflict-matrix


----------



## Tig Carson

I wrote about constructive criticism - and how it's important!

http://www.tigcarson.com/2014/12/constructive-criticism-your-best-friend.html


----------



## Cactus Lady

Guest post from author Derek Alan Siddoway on "medieval westerns".

http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/guest-post-derek-alan-siddoway-and-medieval-westerns


----------



## Amanda Hough

I wrote on how to construct a scene. https://www.progressivedits.com/Blog/ViewBlog/1023


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

When wind raged around me I would whisper words into it. When it died down I would hum a melody. In my loneliness I would listen to the echoes rolling back from the hills, singing with me. Even though I walk... Through the darkest valley... I will fear no evil... For you are with me--

To read more click here:
When wind raged around me I would whisper words into it


----------



## daringnovelist

On the Daring Novelist blog, musings about choosing music for a story sound track -- you might play something to get into the mood, or your characters might be listening to something. And when you do audiobooks, you might have to choose an intro tune.

Your Story's Sountrack

And on the Podcast (i.e. free audio), I read a couple of very short stories. One a light yarn titled "The Unexpurgated Story of the Baby Shoes Which Were Sold Unused" (a reaction against Hemingway's 6-word story "For sale, baby shoes. Never used.") The other a darker microfiction I wrote from a challenge to write something about Spring Break: "You Kids Get Off My Lawn."

Babyshoes and Other Dark Things

Camille


----------



## Susanne O

How to get to the French Riviera for 99 cents

http://susannefromsweden.wordpress.com/2014/12/17/the-ultimate-cheap-escape-to-the-french-riviera/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from The Christmas Lights of Eastridge - Part 2:


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intelligence Briefing is on my blog today:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/12/18/weekly-intelligence-briefing-18/

Get informed, enjoy, and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Tig Carson

Blogged about 'How I Learned To Stay Focused' (Which is quite difficult for me to... ohhhh a cookie!)

http://www.tigcarson.com/2014/12/from-scratch-art-of-staying-focused.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from The Christmas Lights of Eastridge -- Part 3:


----------



## lisamaliga

Meet Arlen J. Stevenson, zombie book author and narcissist. 
http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2014/12/18/the-narcissist-chronicles-the-whole-story-plus-an-arlen-in-action-excerpt


----------



## Matthew Stott

First Lines That Make You Read On:
http://mrmatthewstott.com/2014/12/16/first-lines-that-make-you-read-on/


----------



## WDR

Venting my reaction to today's open letter by John Sargent of Macmillan Publishers

A Writer's Chronicles: John Sargent's Letter


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yesterday, I posted some photos of the Bremen Christmas market and today, I posted about the _Stories on the Go_ anthology with a bit of background info about my own contribution.


----------



## markobeezy

An oldie but a goodie 

http://markbutler532.blogspot.com/


----------



## KatieKlein

Goal-Setting! Five Things On Friday. 

http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2014/12/setting-goals-five-things-on-friday.html


----------



## mphicks

I cribbed my answers from Wendig's Year-End Top 10 post earlier this week for today's blog update:
http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/12/19/year-end-top-10/


----------



## IreneP

*Pancakes *and *FREE BOOKS * for Foodie Friday today.

My friend, the amazing urban fantasy author Jax Garren is giving away her awesome pancake recipe & one of my favorite holiday reads featuring Brett the (maybe) Elf. I think of Brett as Buddy the Elf's wilder, darker, and (sorry Will), way sexier counterpart.

Stop by to meet Jax, get the recipe, and win a free copy!

http://bit.ly/_foodfight

Did I mention? The pancakes are GLUTEN-FREE, nut-free, vegan, and STILL YUMMY. It's a holiday miracle!


----------



## William Meikle

Details of my CARNACKI stories and news of the sale of a new collection to Dark Renaissance for publication in hardcover and paperback in 2015.
http://www.williammeikle.com/carnackiandme.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

This week's post is "Pondering Amazon's Bestsellers Lists" at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Apart from love you shouldn't be
Take my book, it is for thee!

Kindle Countdown deal: Apart From Love

Read more:


*Secrets, passion, betrayal...*
Coming back to his childhood home after years of absence, Ben is unprepared for the secret, which is now revealed to him: his mother, Natasha, who used to be a brilliant pianist, is losing herself to early-onset Alzheimer's, which turns the way her mind works into a riddle. His father has remarried, and his new wife, Anita, looks remarkably similar to Natasha--only much younger. In this state of being isolated, being apart from love, how will Ben react when it is so tempting to resort to blame and guilt? "In our family, forgiveness is something you pray for, something you yearn to receive--but so seldom do you give it to others."

Behind his father's back, Ben and Anita find themselves increasingly drawn to each other. They take turns using an old tape recorder to express their most intimate thoughts, not realizing at first that their voices are being captured by him. These tapes, with his eloquent speech and her slang, reveal the story from two opposite viewpoints.

What emerges in this family is a struggle, a desperate, daring struggle to find a path out of conflicts, out of isolation, from guilt to forgiveness.

*Where does the title, Apart From Love, come from?*
The word Love is used sparingly in the novel, which makes it ever more precious. The title comes from a phrase used three times in the story:

_After a while I whispered, like, "Just say something to me. Anything." And I thought, Any other word apart from Love, 'cause that word is diluted, and no one knows what it really means, anyway.
_Anita

_Why, why can't you say nothing? Say any word--but that one, 'cause you don't really mean it. Nobody does. Say anything, apart from Love._
Anita

_For my own sake I should have been much more careful. Now--even in her absence--I find myself in her hands, which feels strange to me. I am surrounded--and at the same time, isolated. I am alone. I am apart from Love._
Ben


----------



## dianam

This week's Bar Review Thursday was Moscow Mules! Mmmmmm! http://www.dianaminot.com/2014/12/bar-review-thursday-moscow-mule/


----------



## R. Doug

A sampling of the many photos I posted in yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - Christmas Lights 2013:


----------



## SVD

A little flash fiction - floating city style! 
https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/7565064-flash-fiction---floating-city-style


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

"Success" is a fairly arbitrary notion that we each define for ourselves (often without thinking) and redefine over time. In *What Does Success Look Like?* I take a look at how I've defined "success" over the years, as it relates to my writing, especially fiction writing.


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: We wrap up our tribute to Beethoven's Birthday! Plus paperback news and Christmas videos! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Just closing out the year, trying to keep a happy thought etc...

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2014/12/even-sorrows-are-gifts.html


----------



## Andre Jute

Best Christmas Giveaway I Know​


----------



## Andre Jute

More BARGAIN & FREE Books​


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I write about torture in modern fantasy.

https://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/12/22/on-torture-modern-fantasy-and-dick-cheney/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announce a new fantasy novelette as well as a new German story and talk about surprising thematic parallels between several popular holiday movies and how they are basically Victorian morality plays.


----------



## ElenaLinville

This week I share how Christmas felt like when I was a kid.

https://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2014/12/22/a-christmas-carol-sort-of/

Do you have any holiday traditions you held dear when you were little? Come on over and tell me about them.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Did you get my kindle book?
If so, surprise! Take a look
he audio edition--this is true--
Is on sale, just for you!

Audiobook sale


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

T. A. Miles just posted a quick and cute picture. Doodles away 

_ORNATE BUTTERFLY_

http://theimmarcescibleword.blogspot.com/2014/12/ornate-butterfly.html


----------



## dianam

The First Time I Saw Law Students Crying: http://bit.ly/1wWJaDF


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I blogged about *Stories on the Go*, the free anthology that originated on this board.


----------



## SVD

Screwed up my Kindle Countdown sale. 

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/7574587-oops


----------



## RuthNestvold

I posted a new installment in my series "Starting out as an indie author." This time, I wrote about the 99c sale I had last week, the sites I used to promote it, and the results. I also include a list of sites that you can use to promote a Countdown Deal or other sale of your ebooks:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2014/12/22/starting-out-as-an-indie-author-where-to-promote-a-99c-ebook-sale/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Marc Cameron, author of Time of Attack in the Jericho Quinn series is on my blog today:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/12/22/my-interview-with-marc-cameron/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## R. Doug

Viti Levu, Fiji - First Stop Lautoku


----------



## Senseidoji

http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/2014/12/merry-christmas.html

A simple Christmas post. Enjoy.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Here is a lovely new audible review, written by Aaron Paul Lazar. Aaron is a mystery writer author, and many of his books have audiobook editions. I am thrilled by what he says about the narration of A Peek at Bathsheba:

Overall ★★★★★
Performance ★★★★★
Story ★★★★★
"A Literary Gem!"

A Peek at Bathsheba: The David Chronicles, Book 2, is a literary gem. Ms. Poznansky has paired her luscious telling of the life of David with a narrator most worthy. Mr. Justin Harmer's voice is liquid gold, with intonations so deft and moving that it's hard to imagine anyone else telling this story--

To read more click here:
A Literary Gem!


----------



## R. Doug

The sequel, a Mickey Spillane Christmas Carol, runs on Thursday but for today it's: Holiday Repeat -- If Edgar Allan Poe Had Written A Christmas Carol (Humor)


----------



## lisamaliga

Here's a new Christmas-themed excerpt from _The Narcissist Chronicles: The WHOLE Story_. I've made sure that it's rated PG-13!
*http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2014/12/23/a-naughty-narcissists-yuletide-greetings*


----------



## Tig Carson

I wrote about Bringing one of my characters 'Rusty the Robot' to life for my novel.

The Process of Creating the Characters for: A Space Story - The Journal of a Bald Little Alien Named Dean Kilmer
(From the early beginnings, to the final art)

http://www.tigcarson.com/2014/12/bringing-rusty-robot-to-life.html


----------



## SB James

This was just a post I did about the things that make the holiday season special for me:
http://sbjamestheauthor.wordpress.com/2014/12/21/410/
(note that any links I have to CDs were ones I really enjoy more than the others I mention. They're Amazon links, and they really ought to thank me for promoting them...)


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

T. A. Miles is redoing the covers to some short stories! Hopefully many a sale will follow this facelift. 

http://theimmarcescibleword.blogspot.com/2014/12/dreamer-new-editions.html


----------



## daringnovelist

On the podcast, I'm wishing everyone a "noir" Christmas with a reading of the flash story "Deadmen Don't Eat Fruitcake."

Also... I sing. A carol I wrote for my cat's webpage long ago. I guess it's a "cat-mas" carol. ("We three cats of orient do, help our mom wrap presents for you....")

Reading in the Attic Podcast Blog










Camille


----------



## chrisstevenson

I finally managed to squeeze one out:

Flashbacks--alive and well?

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.bl...max-results=13


----------



## Christian Price

http://suicide2life.blogspot.com/2014/12/a-road-map.html


----------



## Iain Ryan

The best books I read in 2014: http://www.iainryan.com/the-best-books-i-read-in-2014/

Mostly crime, noir and such.


----------



## Andre Jute

Andre Jute: Sampan Harbor, South China Sea, oil on canvas, 2014, 16x12in

Happy holidays, all!​


----------



## R. Doug

Absolutely stunning painting, André. When I saw your photo of it I thought it was a photograph taken through a frost-covered window. Yeah, it's THAT good.

Some sample shots from today's Viti Levu, Fiji - Suva and Navua River Cruise:


----------



## Sever Bronny

I did a guest post at the Howling Turtle talking about optimization.

http://howlingturtle-pdx.blogspot.ca/2014/12/guest-post-sever-bronny.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Get my book, and this I pledge
I'll take you with me to the edge
You'll be my hero, you'll be the king
Who lives to see one more spring

*Free download: The Edge of Revolt*


----------



## Kali.Amanda

For the second time this century, New York City seems broken and I'm hoping the general idea of the holiday at hand helps to fix it.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2014/12/peace-on-earth-and-goodwill-toward-man.html


----------



## smikeo

A small post about my dear friend stress: http://strangerealm.com/?p=54


----------



## Andre Jute

If I were still in advertising, I'd offer you a job for this verse alone, Uvi, regardless of your many other relevant skills:



Uvi Poznansky said:


> Get my book, and this I pledge
> I'll take you with me to the edge
> You'll be my hero, you'll be the king
> Who lives to see one more spring
> 
> *Free download: The Edge of Revolt*


----------



## Andre Jute

R. Doug said:


> Absolutely stunning painting, Andre. When I saw your photo of it I thought it was a photograph taken through a frost-covered window. Yeah, it's THAT good.


The moment of relief in a memory so frightening it has stayed with me for decades... I was running before a monstrous storm in my City of Germiston, a tough old seabird but only 68 feet long, navigating blind in rain lashing so hard it hurt the skin, unable to see even the bowsprit, heading for this tiny little bay on the map which was our only chance of survival. Every Christmas I think of this tiny incident in a life then chocabloc with incident. It was Christmas Eve and even in the shelter we took a battering; on the open ocean we would have gone down with all hands for sure.

I expected it to be a difficult painting (emotion is neither technique nor achievement), but once I settled on Dioxazine Violet (the technical name for that purple, pigment number PV23), the painting just flowed, almost as if remembered fear is a transmutable skill.

***

You know, Doug, if I had your apparently inexhaustible energy and patience to go find just the right shot, I wouldn't be a painter, I'd be a photographer. I'm a painter only because it gives me such instant, perfect control over the image. By inclination I'm much more of gadgeteer who'd be delighted to be a photographer instead - if only the subjects would present themselves in my studio!


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Closing out the year with Pinterest boards with recipes and DYI gift ideas (all food-related) as companion pieces to the blog, including a dizzying one of Puerto Rican traditional holiday foods (food porn for Latinos!)

[URL=http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2014/12/feliz-navidad]http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2014/12/feliz-navidad.html[/url]


----------



## R. Doug

Thank you so very much for the kind words, André.


----------



## kyokominamino

I'm having a Christmas sale! My second in series, She Who Fights Monsters, is free all day long. Plus, my first in series is already permafree, so that's two for the price of FREE. Grab a copy this holiday season, won't you?

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/christmas-sale-2014/


----------



## Christian Price

http://suicide2life.blogspot.com/2014/12/time.html Blog titled, "Time"


----------



## R. Doug

The sequel to Tuesday's Holiday Repeat - If Edgar Allan Poe Had Written A Christmas Carol (Humor): Holiday Repeat - A Spillane Christmas Carol (Humor)


----------



## IreneP

*Carne asada and a romantic suspense BOOK GIVEAWAY!*

Nancy C. Weeks is on my blog today for Foodie Friday. She's got a no-fuss carne asada recipe perfect for busy authors and she's giving away three (3!) copies of her latest romantic suspense, IN THE SHADOW OF VENGEANCE.

*Come by and pick up the freebies*!



http://bit.ly/_foodfight


----------



## Small Town Writer

My Writing Process: From First Draft to Published Book
http://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2014/12/26/my-editing-process-from-first-draft-to-published-book/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week is "Different Takes on the Piracy Issue" at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Cheers,
Debra


----------



## Kylo Ren

Put up my top ten movies for 2014 on the blog:

http://www.sleebenedict.com/2014/12/26/ten-movies-that-really-didnt-suck-this-year/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The door will swing and open wide
Take off your coat and come inside--

To read more click here:
Kisses, hugs, and lavish giving


----------



## drewavera

Read my blogpost The Story Behind the Story: Reich and get it free on Kindle http://wp.me/p3clm6-jw


----------



## Christian Price

http://suicide2life.blogspot.com/2014/12/living-beyond-suicides-moment-after.html Discussing the moment after, and things you can do to help if you are concerned about a friend or family member.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from this week's Fun Photo Friday - The Best of Viti Levu


----------



## Vincent Caine

Added my cover image. Publication only days away!

VincentCaine.com


----------



## Christian Price

http://suicide2life.blogspot.com/2014/12/living-well.html Living Well....


----------



## DawnLee

"When It Sucks to Have Your Dream Come True"

My post about finally publishing my debut novel.

http://www.dawnleemckenna.com/#!When-it-Sucks-to-Have-your-Dream-Come-True/c1a1n/773EC6BA-8FD0-4EA3-AE73-4E4C2487B53E


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: Big sale underway! More details on the blog. Also, some thoughts on the Hobbit movies, and what a certain author will be drinking on New Year's Eve. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## SA_Soule

What a fun topic. I recently blogged about self-publishing and why I love indie authors. 

If you're curious, you can read the post here: http://fictionwritingtools.blogspot.com/ and I love comments!

_Happy New Year everyone!_


----------



## Andre Jute

Eat chocolate with Cecilia Bartoli ​


----------



## Christian Price

http://suicide2life.blogspot.com/2014/12/ptsd-and-angels-intervening.html Blogged about PTSD tonight


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

My review of the Hobbit: The Battle of Five Armies

https://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2014/12/29/review-of-the-battle-of-five-armies-musings-on-the-hobbit/


----------



## mphicks

I'm running down my year in writing today: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/12/29/2014-writing-in-review/

On Wednesday, I'll be wrapping up this year with a look at my year in reading from the annual Goodreads Reading Challenge.


----------



## RicardoFayet

I recently posted a great interview with an amazing indie author collective: Triskele Books. Truly inspiring for any authors who're thinking about getting together to work more efficiently, share tasks, etc.

http://blog.reedsy.com/post/105616551049/triskele-books-indie-author-collective-interview


----------



## lisamaliga

For those of you who like Hollywood fiction, here's an excerpt from _Diary of a Hollywood Nobody_. 
http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2014/12/29/diary-of-a-hollywood-nobody-a-show-biz-excerpt


----------



## Susanne O

All about my French Riviera novel.

http://susannefromsweden.wordpress.com/


----------



## dianam

On the importance of breaks: http://bit.ly/149cNqD


----------



## Andre Jute

[REAL ROMANCE! Hilarious! On someone else's blog, not mine]
Author confesses
"I married my husband for his money. 
I have been very happy with my husband's money."​


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from Dravuni, Fiji - Part 1:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Tales around a fire. That's how it started&#8230; the oral tradition, the first way knowledge was stored and transmitted.
Thousands of years later, we've rediscovered the power and presence of the human voice in the telling of new tales. Digital technology has made the recording and delivery of high-quality audio narration both convenient and affordable. Now storytellers everywhere are lifting their words from the page (or pixel) and breathing new life into their tales through audio fiction podcasts and audiobooks.
Translating a written tale into an audio presentation has unique rewards and challenges&#8230; and that's the terrain we set out explore on this Roundtable Dialogue episode.
Facilitated by Dave Robinson, here is an inspiring conversation between Tom Barczak, Walter Rhein, Janet and Chris Morris and yours truly. This is a panel of astonishing artists and storytellers who have expressed their tales beautifully in both formats. Together, we set out to examine this old/new art form, sharing observations and insights to better understand the new oral tradition.

Click and take a listen: Audiobooks, the new Oral tradition.


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about Arctic Wargame being on BookBub today is on my blog:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/12/30/arctic-wargame-is-on-bookbub-today/

Enjoy and share.

Ethan


----------



## Amanda Hough

I just posted part two of my series on parts of the novel.

https://www.progressivedits.com/Blog/ViewBlog/1024


----------



## William Meikle

An update on whats coming up from me in 2015 - a new novel, a handful of novellas, a new CARNACKI collection and more. http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The wind is singing winter blues
Whispering with her is my muse
Let these notes take you away
Swifter than a reindeer sleigh 
To distant places, forgotten times
To passion, sorrow, even crimes
You'll cry and laugh, then close the cover
A new world awaits for you to discover

The wind is singing winter blues


----------



## Ethan Jones

Two posts today:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/12/31/arctic-wargame-is-no-1/

and

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2014/12/31/have-a-fantastic-new-year-2015/

on my blog.

Enjoy and share.

Ethan


----------



## mphicks

Here's the results of my 2014 Goodreads Reading Challenge: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2014/12/31/2014-reading-challenge-roundup/

It was a fun year for reading. Here's to many more in 2015!


----------



## Evenstar

I posted about my new passion : *Constantine (the TV Series)*

http://flirtinggames.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/im-missing-constantine-tv-series.html?spref=fb

I wanted to yak about it because I can't watch it, but it is always on my mind.

Oh, and it was a good excuse to post a picture of Matt Ryan with his shirt off...


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Davuni, Fiji - Part 2


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

In *Don't Bite Your Tongue, Hit Me With Your Worst* I talk about the importance of being open to, and being willing to give, critiques about the most glaring problems in books.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

My new years resolution type post thing: I've Figured out 2014 and it Wasn't So Bad... but 2015 wil be better http://ow.ly/GEGxf


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Since the last time I posted in this thread, I shared my thoughts on _Snow White and the Huntsman_, posted some photos of frosty winter woods and posted the Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up.


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intelligence Briefing is on my blog today:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2015/01/01/weekly-intelligence-briefing-19/

Get informed, enjoy, and share, please.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Tommy Muncie

True to New Year's form I kept my resolution about tidying up my Blog site and also made one about my next book. http://tommymuncie.wordpress.com


----------



## C. Gockel

Responding to a fan thinking about trying Kindle Unlimited I created this post: _*Readers Shouldn't Feel Guilty About Using Kindle Unlimited *_

http://ibringthefireodin.tumblr.com/post/106807691930/readers-shouldnt-feel-guilty-about-using-kindle

(I am not in KU.)


----------



## Kylo Ren

A quick post about the books I read in 2014:

http://www.sleebenedict.com/2015/01/01/the-books-of-2014/


----------



## mphicks

Kicking 2015 off with my enrollment in the annual Goodreads Reading Challenge. Here's what on tap: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2015/01/01/2015-goodreads-reading-challenge/


----------



## Gene Bathurst

I wrote a post about Kamandi, a post-apocalyptic comic book from the Seventies by Jack Kirby. It's fun, silly stuff for those who like that sort of thing:

http://genebathurst.blogspot.ca/2014/12/adventures-in-post-apocalypse-kamandi.html


----------



## Sever Bronny

I was interviewed on fellow kboarder C.N. Crawford's blog on self-publishing and marketing 

http://www.cncrawford.com/#!Self-Publishing-and-Marketing-Series-Sever-Bronny/ckev/41B9404F-D2B1-4FF5-B61A-F218371A2B61

Thank you, Christine! That was fun


----------



## 75845

My article for my imprint's website on the past year and future expectations. Mostly Amazon related.

http://mmmporium.com/2015/01/01/publishing-predictions-2015/


----------



## IreneP

Have a foodie excerpt or blog?
Come share on my blog today during my monthly free-for-all - 1st FRIDAY FOOD FIGHT!
You can post

Foodie excerpt from your book (300 words or less, please!) - don't forget a buy-link!
Teaser and link to your food-theme blog post
Title and Buy-Link to your Cookbook or other food-theme book


http://bit.ly/_foodfight


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I am so thrilled to discover such an eloquent review, written by a Top 500 Amazon Reviewer! Here is what Dii wrote, on her great review blog and on Amazon, for of my novel, The Edge of Revolt:

The Imperfect Life of an Imperfect Ruler-Magnetic Reading


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Actually, undocumented immigrants being able to obtain a driver's license just might help us all. 


[URL=http://jlep.wordpress]http://jlep.wordpress.com/2015/01/02/immigrants-stand-to-gain-licenses-and-help-america-in-the-process/#respond[/url]


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about my Three Years of Blogging is on my blog today:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2015/01/02/three-years-of-blogging/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announced my latest release today, a holiday romance called _Christmas Eve at the Purple Owl Café_.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone, and Happy New Year!

On my blog this week is "Reviewing 2014" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Andre Jute

How do you like my new mobile-friendly blog?​
"So many folk now read the net on smartphones, I've decided to simplify my blog and make it a column narrower. In fact, if it is still too wide for reading on a cellphone, it will automatically lose the sidebar and just show you the main feature."


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - JIGGING FOR COD AND OTHER WRITING PRACTICES!

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/01/03/jigging-for-cod-and-other-writing-practices/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - Dravuni Photo Favorites


----------



## lisamaliga

If you like sweet romance or cozy mysteries, check out a brand new excerpt from THE AROMA OF LOVE! It's going to be released on January 6.
http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/01/02/the-aroma-of-love-the-yolandas-yummery-series-book-3-arriving-soon-excerpt


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland

*Ten thoughts on using social media...*
http://www.marypathyland.com/thehylander/2015/01/03/ten-thoughts-on-social-media/


----------



## Tommy Muncie

I posted my review of one of Randall Wood's books: [URL=http://tommymuncie.wordpress]http://tommymuncie.wordpress.com/2015/01/03/review-of-closure-by-randall-wood/[/url]


----------



## daringnovelist

After reading the wide range of predictions and assessments about the state of publishing -- from pundits of all stripes, trads, indies, others -- I finally wrote a state of indie publishing blog of my own.

[url-http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2015/01/indie-publishing-we-live-in-exciting.html]We Live In Exciting Times[/url] 
(or, "That fearful tsunami of unwashed competition arrived long ago. It's our audience. And, well, it's us.")

Camille


----------



## starkllr

Still working on my reread and discussion of "Winter's Tale" with another chapter posted...

http://writingdreams.net/?p=2824

And here's the index post with links to each chapter done so far...

http://writingdreams.net/?p=2513


----------



## TonyWrites

I used to blog at Bubblews.com, a site where ad revenue was split 50/50 with Bubblews members... or so it was claimed. On New Year's Eve, 2014, Bubblews gypped a lot of people out of payments owed them. Bubblews C.E.O. claimed that their site had no money to pay members... yet Bubblews paid me four times during my membership. I wrote a rejoinder to the C.E.O.'s claim, entitled *"No Money"? Say You Say What, Bubblews?* and posted it to my blog "The Write Life": http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/no-money-say-you-say-what-bubblews/

I don't care what that C.E.O. claims. Bubblews still owes me $329.38 USD.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

This morning I posted a link on my blog to an hour long podcast interview I did on The Writing Podcast, with hosts Adam Poe and Lindsay Buroker. We talked a little about my books, the Florida Keys setting and characters and then talked at length about self publishing, using keywords, marketing, Kindle Unlimited, KDP Select and the current environment indies face.

The day before I posted the link and content of a Q&A interview I did with Free eBooks Daily.

The link to my blog is in my sig line.


----------



## Learnmegood

As each year ends, I put up a tongue-in-cheek year in review. So here is my review for 2014.

http://learnmegood2.blogspot.com/2015/01/2014-year-in-review.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/01/04/some-writing-and-business-tips-for-2015/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

For the third day in a row, one bird after another flew into my father's tent and tore into the canvas. On the first day, the maidservants mended the tear. On the second day they let it be, saying that in their opinion, the increased air circulation would do him some good, perhaps even revive him. And on the third day, at the sight of one open tear after another, a whisper spread around the camp, saying that this could be nothing else but an omen--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
What is the best, the most reliable way to deceive? It is this--


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week at the Monkey Queen Books blog: Lots of self-promotion, I'm afraid, but there's also New Year's thanks, how you can help The Doubleclicks, and our new security guard. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## DawnLee

"So That's What You Look Like" On seeing my paperback for the first time. Caution: much dweebiness contained therein.


----------



## Vincent Caine

Broke into the top 40 in one of my subcats with the debut novel, so I posted a "What Have I Learned" on my site.

Mood: happy!


----------



## Philip Harris

I've just posted some details of the first three months of my indie publishing adventure (including sales numbers). http://www.solitarymindset.com/2015/01/04/indie-publishing-update-january-2015/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

A post/teaser about the cover art process for my upcoming book.

https://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2015/01/05/glorious-cover-teasers-fourth-edition/


----------



## Learnmegood

Top Ten things about Winter Break

http://learnmegood2.blogspot.com/2015/01/top-ten-things-about-winter-break.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

The New Year brought action and drama that will probably become plot twists as soon as we can sit down to write in peace... 

[URL=http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2015/01/happy-new-year]http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2015/01/happy-new-year.html[/url]


----------



## TechnoHippy

After a brief hiatus over the festive period the Guest Author Interview feature returns with an interview with mystery author Andrew Stanek:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/guest-author-interview-andrew-stanek.html


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today I posted about the best books I read in 2014.

https://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2015/01/05/the-best-books-i-read-in-2014/


----------



## Sharon Cummin

I posted about my first book in a series being on sale "Sea of Love".
http://sharoncummin.blogspot.com/2015/01/on-sale-now.html


----------



## Jo Clendening

I discuss my book cover design process over at Morning Rain Publishing. Specifically, I talk about designing the cover for Alice of the Rocks, a time-travel, YA romance.

http://morningrainpublishing.com/alice-of-the-rocks-cover-design-process/


----------



## JumpingShip

My own views about KU :

http://www.mpmcdonald.com/2015/01/exciting-times-saying-goodbye-to-kindle.html


----------



## SB James

In which I state a few goals I have for 2015:
http://sbjamestheauthor.wordpress.com/2015/01/01/its-2015-a-new-beginning/
And talk about VAT issues, a little bit, so as not to bore the heck out of everyone else...


----------



## Small Town Writer

I interview fellow KBoarder Andrei Cherascu on my blog this week: http://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2015/01/05/author-interview-andrei-cherascu/


----------



## Ethan Jones

I reposted my interview with Ms. Janet Evanovich, one of the most popular posts of my blog in 2014:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2015/01/05/my-interview-with-janet-evanovich/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Wishing our readers a happy new year, sharing holiday customs, and the plan for 2015 (in short)

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/01/the-camels-do-all-work.html


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

I just posted about January updates, also revealing the cover for my next book 

http://www.andreicherascu.com/blog/coming-soon


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I've been pretty active on my blog, but I haven't put any notices here, so here goes:

I've posted an article where I compare the 'new' Hemingwrite 'distraction-free writing tool' with its illustrious forebears.

Despite being beset by kidney stones and having to undergo an intrusive URS operation to remove stones, I managed to finish and publish a new Katla KillFile called Aconite Attack, with free review copies available for bloggers and reviewers.


----------



## R. Doug

A couple of samples from American Samoa - Fagatogo and Pago Pago:


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Never run from ringing bells again.  

http://jlep.wordpress.com/2015/01/06/three-ways-to-beat-the-ding-dong-guilt/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Enter for a chance to win three months of Scribd Subscription Service then add on their one month free trial. The potential for four months of unlimited free ebooks and audiobooks is not to be sneezed at.

Read all about it here.


----------



## ilamont

Just posted *Is it possible to learn Excel in just 30 minutes?*. Many people were skeptical when I released the first edition ("there's no way to pack that much into a short book") but the readers confirmed that yes, it is possible to get the basics:

_"It's like a 'Cliffnotes' book for Excel 101. It actually did take me 30 minutes to get through this - I may have had an edge because I use Excel at work so a complete newbie may need more time. But still, after 30 minutes you'll know a good amount. To be efficient like that is a big plus to the author."_


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

So she closed her eyes, and brought back the last touch of his hand. It was as firm as ever. His fingers-she could almost feel them around her, all the way to the small of her back-his fingers gave her a sweet, strange feeling, which she had been missing for so long: the feeling of being home. 
That was when, with a clap, she closed the book, then went through the missing door-

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
She was closer and closer to where she was headed all these years


----------



## SunshineOnMe

Updated with my new challenge to capture negative thoughts.

http://joyfullivingpafterchildabuse.blogspot.com/2015/01/grab-those-negative-thoughts.html


----------



## KatieKlein

Writers as Artists and Compensation for Work: http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2015/01/writers-as-artists-compensation-for-work.html


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I tried a little experiment using *Amazon Mechanical Turk* to get some book-marketing feedback. I was very pleased with the results, as I describe in my latest blog post:

*They Sure Gave Me Their 2 Cents Worth*


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

Yesterday, I posted on my blog my own personal method for self-editing my book as I write. It takes a little time, but makes for a much cleaner, well flowing manuscript.

http://waynestinnett.blogspot.com/2015/01/self-editing-for-dummies-like-me.html


----------



## R. Doug

A couple of samples from American Samoa - Panoramic Views


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Harissa has been making quite a surge in foodie circles lately and here we offer several versions and a list of starter recipes to make you chase the capsicum euphoria with style:

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/01/chasing-harissa.html


----------



## Exurbia

Hi all,

Thought this might be of interest, a list of five things I've done in the last year alone that have allowed me live off of my book sales. Give it a look if you feel so inclined,

Alex.


----------



## TechnoHippy

Generally blogging is all about new content, but there have been some highlights that I'd like to revsist so here is the start of a new feature called 'Flashback Friday'. I'll start with perhaps my favourite blog post and that is why I think that John Milton's 'Paradise Lost' is the greatest story ever told:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/flashback-friday-paradise-lost-greatest.html


----------



## Michael Buckley

Good stuff, thanks.


----------



## MyraScott

Welcome, Alex!  I enjoyed your blog.


----------



## Chris Fox

Welcome, and thanks for posting! I recognize you from Reddit.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

Thanks for leading me to the Indies Book Reviewer list. That's a fabulous resource.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Separated from her by the thought of a kiss I sense her heat, and the gust of air scented by roses and by her flesh-but I cannot tell if the breath between us is hers or mine. Which is when I know, for one perfect moment, that she is part of my essence--

To read more click here:
Bathsheba holds me in a tender embrace as I lay her down


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, A Tough Year Ahead?, http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Cheers,
Debra


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

What do three locations, worlds apart in distance and eras, have in common? Find out in "Sodom, Gomorrah, and American TV".

https://jlep.wordpress.com/2015/01/09/sodom-gomorrah-and-american-tv/#respond


----------



## WDR

A little behind the times, but commenting about authors dropping out of Kindle Unlimited.

I'm slowly working on a companion piece about the other side, where some authors have seen success through Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## RicardoFayet

I just posted an amazing interview with a professional freelance cover designer. I particularly like this passage:

"Other people who write in your genre all have similar looking covers. So if I'm going to look for a book in that genre online, I'm probably immediately going to pick up the one that has a cover that doesn't look like all the others.
That said, it's hard to convince people to do something different. Even publishers will say to me: "this book has sold quite a bit and it looks like this, can you do something similar?". But the problem is that the public is smarter than that and after a while it is going to get bored.
I think there's only a small window of time in which you can emulate an idea and still be successful. The rest of the time you've got to try something different. It is a risk, and although people have to take risks, they usually don't want to be the first one."


----------



## LGOULD

I discussed the challenge of avoiding self-censorship and portraying villains as real people at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of Sand and Fire by Tom Young is on my blog today:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2015/01/09/sand-and-fire-by-tom-young/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Vincent Caine

Just posted a piece on what I think goes into a thriller that rewards close reading. I like a book that I can savor and examine, a book with ideas worth thinking about, and this piece talks about that.

VincentCaine.com


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's blog post Fun Photo Friday - Fagatogo Fun:


----------



## R. M. Webb

I posted to my blog. It's all shiny and new and distracting me from fixing that broken plot line in my next book.

http://www.rmwebbfiction.com/?p=64
http://www.rmwebbfiction.com/?p=75

(I know the site is rather plain. I'm still working my way around learning how to design the site. Simple is best until I understand what I'm doing.)


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Leave the light on, and listen, hark
My tale is gripping, it is dark

Kindle Countdown deal: Twisted


----------



## J.T. Williams

New post! A character interview from my upcoming novel! 

http://t.co/9k3g2U7CRD


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intel Briefing is on my blog today:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2015/01/10/weekly-intelligence-briefing-20/

Get informed, enjoy, and share, please.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Guest

I decided that in 2015 I would be more active generally, but in particular I was going to write a regular blog post in the genre I love which is Science Fiction, specifically AI.

My first post of the year is up and I think its a not bad take on a subject that is still somewhat nebulous.

http://tobiasroote.com/index.php/blog/64-let-s-talk-ai.html


----------



## Tommy Muncie

Just posted my review of Good Sex, Great Prayers by Brandon Tietz. Check this book out if you dare!

http://tommymuncie.wordpress.com/2015/01/11/review-of-good-sex-great-prayers-by-brandon-tietz/


----------



## Guest

A very strange experience I had at Uncle Buck's led me to write: Does the Universe Conspire to Help Us Achieve Our Dreams?

I'd love to hear your comments on the subject. If any author wishes to guest blog on the subject, please DM me so we can discuss.

https://bicameralwriting.wordpress.com/2015/01/11/conspiracy-does-the-universe-conspire-to-help-us-achieve-our-dreams/?preview=true&preview_id=478&preview_nonce=4d53ef5ba4&post_format=standard


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: We get serious with a few words about Charlie Hebro. Plus, big news about Willow the cover artist, and we have our first Monkey Queen fan art! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Harissa has been making quite a surge in foodie circles lately and here are several versions and a list of starter recipes to make you chase the capsicum euphoria with style -- plus a Pinterest board dedicated to the delicious sauce/dip/paste:

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/01/chasing-harissa.html


----------



## KevinH

_What I Did Right and Wrong in 2014_: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2015/01/what-i-did-right-and-wrong-in-2014.html


----------



## SunshineOnMe

My post about unexpected emotional pain-

http://joyfullivingpafterchildabuse.blogspot.com/


----------



## TechnoHippy

Children's author Morey Kunin joins us for this week's Guest Author Interview. Discover more about him and his writing here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/guest-author-interview-morey-kunin.html


----------



## ElenaLinville

My post about outlines and why I consider them to be more of a suggestion than a set of rules set in stone.

https://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2015/01/12/the-outline-is-more-a-suggestion-than-a-set-of-rules/


----------



## Gene Bathurst

I posted the first part of an interview with Buzz Dixon, lead writer on Thundarr the Barbarian, a post-apocalyptic children's show from the early Eighties. You may remember it, you may not, but I thought it was wildly imaginative for the day. Created by Steve Gerber, it employed ubertalents like Dixon and Jack Kirby.

Dixon talks about the show, where he gets ideas and how creativity works, dealing with censors, and the time pressures of working in animation.

He worked on everything from Scooby-doo and Transformers to GI Joe; they produced 85 episodes of GI Joe a season, turning out a script per day.

As other threads here have emphasized, you have to produce fast to be a professional writer.

Take a trip into back in time to Saturday Morning TV:

http://genebathurst.blogspot.com/2015/01/thundarr-barbarian-interview-with-buzz.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

When my father passed away, I went back home for the traditional Shiva-a, the seven days period of mourning. Perhaps the grief did something to change the way I viewed things, or else it was sitting in that space--my childhood home--in a spot I rarely sat before--

To read more click here:
Seeing my home through a fish eye


----------



## BuddyGott

My Fun Tip On How to ALWAYS Remember Names. 

http://buddygott.com/2015/01/12/my-fun-tip-on-how-to-always-remember-names/


----------



## Kenton Crowther

Posted a chapter of my weekly blognovel about the 'immortals' or Roamers: http://tinyurl.com/nw5clgj">.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Today, I posted another installment in my series "Starting out as an indie author":

Why "write the next book" isn't enough; Or: What to do if your books aren't selling.
http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2015/01/12/why-write-the-next-book-isnt-enough-or-what-to-do-if-your-books-arent-selling/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shot from today's Heading into Pago Pago:


----------



## Rob Smith

I posted a link to an interview that my cats (that's right, my cats!) did on the "Cats, Books and ... More Cats!" blog:
http://petectives.net/


----------



## SomethingClever

I posted my goals for the year after not posting for over a year. One of my goals is to blog more regularly.

http://www.cindycarroll.com/blog/2015/01/12/a-new-year-and-reflections-of-2014/


----------



## TonyWrites

I just did a post about "snollygoster," a now archaic slang term:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/snollygoster/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - INDIE VERSUS TRADITIONAL: WHICH SHOULD YOU CHOOSE?

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/01/13/indie-versus-traditional-which-should-you-choose/


----------



## TechnoHippy

I read and enjoyed reading C. S. Bailey's debut novel 'Maybe, Misery' a few weeks and I'm happy to share an excerpt in the week's Tuesday Tease as you might like it as well:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/tuesday-tease-maybe-misery-by-c-s-bailey.html


----------



## WDR

I ended up with a double-entry in my blog this time around.

The first post was dealing with an earthquake that happened near my home. As I live in New England, this is a rare event.

The second, came immediately on the heels of the first because I then turned my attention to writing stories. As I began, all the little irritations with the software I was using to write began to bubble to the surface. I guess I erupted last night.


----------



## dmburnett

I'm rambling about my favorite reading nooks...
http://www.danamichelleburnett.com/blog/10-dreamy-reading-nooks


----------



## going going gone

movies


----------



## William Meikle

DarkFuse are being very good for me. Here's some bumf about what's available and what's coming up.
http://www.williammeikle.com/darkfuseandme.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

A run-through of most of the movies that I watched over the holidays.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/01/14/lets-talk-about-movies/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

All the while, I knew: I would never forget her love, her letting me wear that unusually beautiful, striped shirt. And neither would he.

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
I would never forget her love... And neither would he


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

New blog post: Snippet No. 9

http://theimmarcescibleword.blogspot.com/2015/01/snippet-no-9.html

Free read for all you readers!


----------



## R. Doug

A couple of sample shots from today's blog post Going Batty for the National Park of American Samoa (and, yes, those are megabats hanging from that tree):


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

In *What Do You Measure?* I talk about the various statistics that an indie author can track and whether it makes sense to do so.


----------



## Paul_Stephenson

In my most recent post  I'm trying to work out whether to use a pen name


----------



## RicardoFayet

I posted a great interview with Anne R. Allen yesterday on how authors can improve their blogging activities (using Google+, for example):

http://blog.reedsy.com/post/108085374692/blogging-for-authors-anne-r-allen-interview


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Many editors, publishers and readers lament what they consider a decline in the quality of written material, which they attribute to the new phenomenon of eBook publishing. Writers, gripped by their creative urge to pour ink on paper, rush to offer their stories to readers, skipping the necessary checks--

To read more, click here:
A word about language


----------



## Scott Bartlett

I wrote a blog post recently on the psychology of motivation. Pretty important for writers 

Here it is: http://www.scottplots.com/home/autonomy-mastery-purpose


----------



## Ethan Jones

My note about ARCTIC WARGAME being 99 cents until the end of January is today on my blog:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2015/01/15/arctic-wargame-is-99-cents-4/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## dianam

Winter cold got you down? Pour some whiskey on it! http://bit.ly/1Csh9UE


----------



## mphicks

My gut reaction to Naomi Baron's recent Washington Post article, The Case Against E-Readers:

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2015/01/16/my-gut-reaction-to-naomi-barons-case-against-e-readers/


----------



## KMatthew

My experience with Kindle Worlds http://kmatthewbooks.com/my-experience-with-kindle-worlds/


----------



## alawston

I just did a round-up of 2014 (a bit late, so what?), and look ahead for 2015 in my writing and personal worlds: http://andrewlawston.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/a-belated-happy-new-year.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "Five Thought-Provoking Writers/Bloggers" at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## IreneP

Get ready for Valentine's Day with this amazing Chocolate and Bailey's Macaron recipe.

Plus, check out a new book from Jessica Cale and....oh, yeah - ENTER TO WIN A $25 AMAZON GIFT CARD!


----------



## Thomas Watson

I found myself the subject of an interview by another blogger.

https://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/2015/01/15/author-interview-thomas-watson/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Blogged about the importance of professional networks as lifelines, as confidence boosters, and to help you keep your professional mojo. Yes, mojo...

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2015/01/networks-are-lifelines.html


----------



## R. Doug

Fun Photo Friday - A Last Look at American Samoa

Sample shots from this week's Fun Photo Friday - A Last Look at American Samoa:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

A select group of authors has joined forces with me to bring you amazing stories, narrated by great voice actors, just ahead of Valentine's Day. Let us surround you with roses as you listen to voice clips from our audiobooks. You may win one of them!

Roses & Wine


----------



## EC Sheedy

I'm part of a group blog, the Pen Warriors, and we're doing a series of posts on book openings, what makes them work for us.

We're learning while we do it, and we all choose what book to talk about. This blog on Dick Francis and how he opened--fantastically!--so many books is really worthwhile. It's by Vanessa Grant and it's here: http://penwarriors.com/dick-francis-master-of-mysterious-beginnings/


----------



## Tommy Muncie

Wrote an article about how it can take a while for me to discover books, and how self-published authors sometimes need to be patient: https://tommymuncie.wordpress.com/2015/01/17/you-dont-know-me-yet-but-you-could/


----------



## Exurbia

Hola guys,

Thought you might enjoy a new blog post of mine: Three things consistently wrong with self-published books: http://www.sdbrp.com/slightly-drunken-blog

Enjoy!

Alex.


----------



## Vincent Caine

Just posted some teasers for Book 2! Read on for thought identification, Eudaemon Arabia, and general awesomeness:

VincentCaine.com


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

At my age I should expect nothing but respect. But when my own son walks away from me, my resolve immediately falters. To spite me, he smiles flirtatiously at Abishag, my lovely new concubine, till she tightens her robe around her waist and turns her head away, hiding her blush from him, and perhaps from me, too--

To read more click here:
Finding myself now in his place is a humbling surprise. I know I deserve it


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week at the Monkey Queen Books blog: Not much, really. Blasted flu bug. But we made up for it with the official announcement for Monkey Queen book three: _Under The Stars Of Faerie!_ http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Today on Living in the Maniototo, I write about the problems for indie writers of getting reviews. By which I don't mean Amazon reviews, but reviews on other sites, or blogs.

http://livinginthemaniototo.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/indie-writers-and-reviews.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I disssect _Guardians of the Galaxy_, which I recently rewatched, and the Marvel movies in general.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Consider making your next protagonist a cartoonist.

https://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2015/01/19/humour-vs-fanaticism-and-honour-culture-in-fantasy-fiction/


----------



## Gene Bathurst

Posted part II of my interview with Buzz Dixon, who worked on a slew of children's TV programs from the Eighties onward, including Scooby-Doo, Thundarr the Barbarian, and GI Joe. He's moved on to writing books and graphic novels.

We chat about writing for the Saturday Morning Golden Age, what he finds inspirational, and his current projects.

He's a really interesting guy.

http://genebathurst.blogspot.com/2015/01/thundarr-barbarian-interview-with-buzz_19.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

In this week's Guest Author Interview fantasy author A. L.Butcher returns to tell us what she's been up to since she was last featured back in October 2013:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/guest-authors-revisted-l-butcher.html


----------



## ElenaLinville

My today's post is more of a confession. I'm talking about why I'm not ashamed of being a gamer.

https://elenalinville.wordpress.com/2015/01/19/602/


----------



## nadinucca

My 2015 Reading Resolution (with photos).

For 2015, I resolve to finish reading all my unfinished novels.


----------



## Philip Harris

My new science fiction novella has just gone up for pre-order on Amazon so I figured I'd better mention it on my blog.

http://www.solitarymindset.com/2015/01/19/girl-city-preorder/


----------



## WDR

I finally reached my 100th post!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

At this moment, a man is lying in his armchair, propped up on a large pillow. He has lived, or rather, has confined himself within these walls for decades, for a reason unknown. In this stagnant place all sounds are muffled, all images erased - but for one thing: his youth. There is a vibrant longing in him for the adventures of his early days--

To read more click here:
Was it not just yesterday when he left his home in Poland, never to see his parents again?


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's post Reaching Oahu after Five Days at Sea:


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Just a few thoughts on one of my writing experiments: *There's More to Fantasy*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Paul Douglas Lovell is an up and coming author, having published a unique autobiography, Paulyanna International Rent-boy, and writing his second autobiographical novel, this time about his childhood memories. This is the third volume in the series that he has read, and I am thrilled to find his review (on Amazon Germany) for The Edge of revolt:

To read more click here:
A sumptuous banquet befitting King David himself


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intelligence Briefing is on my blog:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2015/01/19/weekly-intelligence-briefing-21/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## RicardoFayet

I posted an incredibly refreshing interview with teen author Anna Caltabiano (self-published when she was 14, now has 120k followers on Twitter):

http://blog.reedsy.com/post/108263060094/teen-author-success-story-anna-caltabiano-interview


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/01/21/inivisible-ink-the-vanishing-art-of-cursive-writing/


----------



## Exurbia

Hi all,

Thought you might enjoy my new blow post, How To Be Original In Your Writing, something I've been thinking about for a fair while now: http://www.sdbrp.com/slightly-drunken-blog

Thanks!

Alex.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

And before this phrase fades out Anita straightens her back, and places her hand on the keys. Then, to my astonishment, she plays the next phrase of music, this time with raw, intense force, which I never knew existed in her, bringing it to the verge of destruction-

To read more click here
Is this a game she is playing with me? If so, I can beat her in it

/url]


----------



## Mel Comley

Drop by my blog for a few bargain surprises. New Release - Rough Justice only 99c/99p. Plus a box set of Justice books for only 99c/99p. http://ow.ly/HCCYn #justice #Bargain Links to all sites.


----------



## 69959

I'm giving free review copies of Hidden Intentions.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's post Honolulu and into the Countryside of Oahu:


----------



## Low Kay Hwa

*10 useful tips when travelling alone:*
http://www.lowkayhwa.com/10-useful-tips-travelling-alone/

*10 reasons why you should travel alone:*
http://www.lowkayhwa.com/10-reasons-travel-alone/

*10 important things all Singaporeans should do before they go for a trip:*
http://www.lowkayhwa.com/10-important-things-singaporeans-go-trip/


----------



## nadinucca

Last night I was able to strike the first book off my 2015 Reading Resolution list (finish reading all the books I own which I left halfway through or never even started). Here's my experience with _Johannes Cabal the Detective_.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Blogged a scrumptious list of my favorite food porn movies.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/01/food-porn-movies.html


----------



## tiffanycherney

I just found this thread so here's a few of my latest entries.

First excerpt from my upcoming new sci-fi/ fantasy series- http://www.tiffanycherney.com/first-look-at-book-one-of-the-chronicles-of-the-kathya/

Latest Author Spotlight featuring author, A.L Butcher- http://www.tiffanycherney.com/author-spotlight-a-l-butcher/


----------



## mphicks

Today's blog is a cover reveal for an upcoming sci-fi anthology featuring myself a few other KBoarders. The title is No Way Home and it's due out March 2. Go check out the awesome cover Jason Gurley did for it!

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2015/01/22/cover-reveal-no-way-home/


----------



## lisamaliga

This is about what I think about swapping book reviews. Please read and share!
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/01/22/wanna-swap-book-reviews


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Bestselling, critically acclaimed, and notoriously creative authors from across the book continuum join forces to bring you At Odds with Destiny, everything you've wanted in a boxed set but thought you'd never find: full-length novels brimming with myth, fantasy, mystery, history, romance, drama, originality, heroism, and suspense--

To read more click here:
Coming soon


----------



## Ethan Jones

My review of Escape by David Baldacci is on my blog today:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2015/01/22/the-escape-by-david-baldacci/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Low Kay Hwa

*Six reasons why WeChat is better than WhatsApp:*
http://www.lowkayhwa.com/six-reasons-wechat-better-whatsapp/

*Five things cheating men will do or say-written by a woman who has encountered them, no less!:*
http://www.lowkayhwa.com/five-things-cheating-men-will-say-written-woman-encountered-no-less/

*WhatsApp has officially launched a WhatsApp for your computer-and it's bad news for iPhone users again*
http://www.lowkayhwa.com/whatsapp-officially-launched-whatsapp-computer-bad-news-iphone-users/


----------



## IreneP

*How to make a gourmet grilled cheese! *

Still peeling that slice of American out of the plastic and slapping it between two slices of white bread? Even starving writers can do better for a quick meal.

Racheline Maltese is on the blog with 4 gourmet recipes including a dessert!

Don't forget to enter to win a free $25 Amazon gift card while you're on-site. (Seriously, I'd love to give this sucker to a KBer!)

TGIF!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week is "Guess Who Prefers Reading Print Books?" at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Cactus Lady

A look at some real-world landscapes that inspired the physical settings of my fantasy-western series, Daughter of the Wildings:

http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/scenes-from-daughter-of-the-wildings










And an interview with fantasy author J.R. Boles:

http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/author-spotlight-jr-boles


----------



## NotHere

I finished up the blog post on how I plot my short stories:
https://lwflouisasmgbooks.wordpress.com/2015/01/23/condensed-heros-journey/

I'm also currently experienced with testing out the hypothesis. I'm considering a follow up, where I mention the success or failure of the theory. Plotting is one of those trail and error things.


----------



## Tony Rabig

Just a few minutes ago, with a brief note about new releases from Rod Serling Books (_Patterns_, and _Requiem for a Heavyweight_), and two Gerald Kersh titles from Valancourt Books (_On an Odd Note_, and _Clock Without Hands_).

Link: http://tonyrabig.blogspot.com


----------



## ilamont

Posted this yesterday, after Amazon's announcement of a new authoring tool:

*Kindle Textbook Creator vs. iBooks Author: No contest (yet)*

_I have been dreaming of the day when someone releases a tool that makes it easy to create ebooks that contain video, snazzy layouts, and other interactive features that make for a rich reading and learning experience on a tablet. In my iBooks Author review, I was impressed with the creative possibilities and the ability to include video and high-quality photo layouts. However, I was disappointed with the lack of support for other platforms - there was no way to export a version of the book for the Kindle, the Nook, or Android tablets. So when the book industry press started making Kindle Textbook Creator vs. iBooks Author comparisons, I was very interested in seeing if Amazon's new tool could fit my needs. I was disappointed in the results, as you will see from my review of Kindle Textbook Creator below. 
_
Read more ...


----------



## Thomas Watson

My impression of Fritz Leiber's book _The Wanderer_, winner of the 1965 Hugo Award for Best Novel.

https://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/2015/01/19/the-wanderer-by-fritz-leiber/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - Oahu, Hawaii:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I bring myself to breathe in her ear, "I know I don't deserve you."
"Indeed," she pulls her hand back. "You got that right." 
"Kiss me, Michal."
And with a stiff upper lip she says, dryly, "No, not tonight."

To read more click here:
I know I don't deserve you


----------



## Sever Bronny

I interview fellow kboarder Chris Fox.


----------



## NotHere

I don't normally writes blogs like this:
https://lwflouisasmgbooks.wordpress.com/2015/01/25/on-twitter-2/


----------



## Low Kay Hwa

*5 surprising facts about your health that will make you go, "REALLY?":*
http://www.lowkayhwa.com/5-surprising-facts-health-will-make-go-really/

*5 popular games that apparently is educational. And we're not talking about crappy PC educational games:*
http://www.lowkayhwa.com/5-popular-games-apparently-educational-not-talking-crappy-pc-educational-games/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I cover blight, corruption, and pollution as devices in Fantasy.

https://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2015/01/26/corruption-pollution-and-modern-fantasy/


----------



## ufwriter

Sci-fi Word of the Week: talking about Europa, alien life, and crybots.

https://cadyvance.wordpress.com/2015/01/26/sci-fi-word-of-the-week-europa/


----------



## Gene Bathurst

I wrote about the original Planet of the Apes. Monkeys and Marxism:

http://genebathurst.blogspot.ca/2015/01/planet-of-apes-cutting-edge.html


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today I take stock of everything that I managed to accomplish in January.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/01/26/january-is-almost-over-and-i-have-some-accomplishments-to-share/


----------



## Kenton Crowther

Posted this to my 'Crowther's Columns' blog on Friday:

'She shuddered as she thought of some of the things she had seen and heard at Parkside, including the display of fang by Tyrone Cass, a youth she had a long, long time ago sized up as excellent partner material.'

To read more: http://tinyurl.com/nw5clgj


----------



## Small Town Writer

I have horror writer (and fellow KBoarder) Elle Chambers on my blog this week: https://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2015/01/23/guest-post-consistency-and-the-short-story-writer/

She discusses the importance of consistency with short fiction.


----------



## going going gone

yes i did


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

And the one image that keeps coming back to me is our reflection in the glass, where our faces melded into one. My eye, her eye, and around us, the outline of a new, fluid identity. A portrait of our love, rippling there, across the surface of the wine--

To read more click here:
A portrait of our love, rippling there, across the surface of the wine


----------



## Matthew Stott

Today I started the first draft of a new novella. As soon as I finished the first chapter, I impulsively tossed it up on my site. Probably full of grammar issues, and, you know, lots of stuff that will be improved in subsequent drafts, but what the hell.

http://mrmatthewstott.com/2015/01/26/boy-between-rough-first-chapter/


----------



## R. Doug

A food tour of Oahu, in which we go around the entire island stopping at various dining establishments in [ur http://rdougwicker.com/2015/01/26/12206/l]A Food Tour of Oahu[/url]. Sample shots:


----------



## Steve Vernon

There's a storm coming - a look at cliche.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/01/26/theres-a-storm-coming/


----------



## Philip Harris

Posted a few words about the illustrations included in my new novella - The Girl in the City.










The Art of The Girl in the City - http://www.solitarymindset.com/2015/01/26/art-girl-city/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/01/27/the-cost-of-self-publishing/


----------



## MrBourbons

Dammit. You can tell it's been a while since I've posted on my blog - I uploaded a new short on Friday and completely forgot to announce it here.

http://www.bourbonicafro.co.uk/blog/2015/01/23/fiction-i-am-depressed/

Dammit!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

From time to time I take long walks along the beach. On one of these occasions, a particular type of seaweed rotting down there, on the sand, caught my eye. When I came home, I googled images of all sorts of algae and finally came upon the one I saw. To my surprise, it was named 'Dead Man's Fingers', which was so spooky, and so rich with emotions! It was, I thought, the perfect image for the contentious love-hate relationship between the father and son in my story--

To read more click here:
Seaweed as a source of inspiration


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Lately writing is both vocation and therapy. Life is chaotic, writing makes it better.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/01/writing-as-therapy-and-vocation.html


----------



## Low Kay Hwa

*8 things you should know about hangnails and what you can do when you have it:*
http://www.lowkayhwa.com/8-things-know-hangnails-can/

*5 important things that men must NEVER do when on a date:*
http://www.lowkayhwa.com/5-important-things-men-must-never-date/

*6 signs in a relationship that suggest you should let go:*
http://www.lowkayhwa.com/6-signs-relationship-suggest-let-go/


----------



## ufwriter

Blogged about Bone Dry's 99 cent pre-order and launch week sale:

https://cadyvance.wordpress.com/books/bone-dry/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

How many heart to hearts, literary masterpieces, life plans have taken place around kitchen tables? Our kitchen is the heart of the home, our never center, playground, and temple. We have our kitchen back and balance has been restored to our universe!

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2015/01/kitchen-is-heart-of-home.html


----------



## Queen Nadine

Today's blog piece is called 'be traditionally published or be damned". It was written in response to the suggestion that self published writers were misleading the public when they said that they were 'published'.  Please read, comment and share www.nadinematheson.com


----------



## ilamont

Just released a second edition of a popular guide. In this post, I talk about the history of the project:

*A new user guide for the new Google Drive and Google Docs*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

PC Zick is a storyteller. She writes contemporary fiction, romance, and nonfiction. I love her work, because in n everything she does, she seeks a challenge, which is exactly the reason why both of us are taking part in the boxed set, At Odds with Destiny (to be released 03/03/2015.) Her exceptional novel, Native Lands, will be included in it. It is about murder, sex and deceptions that threaten the existence of a tribe of Native Americans and their beloved everglade.

I am truly honored that she asked me to come for an interview. Her first question to me was, What knowledge have you acquired recently that might assist other writers?

Want to know my answer? Click here:
Author Wednesday with Uvi Poznansky


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's post What We Ate on that Food Tour of Oahu:


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about how a glitch on the Amazon system has made TRIPOLI'S TARGET free:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2015/01/29/tripolis-target-is-free/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## omegajjj

I came up with a cast and plot for a wished-for Young Indiana Jones Chronicles reboot:
http://www.jonauerbach.com/imagining-a-new-young-indiana-jones-chronicles/


----------



## 69959

I wrote about the joys of holding your paperback in hand. http://stacyclaflin.com/2015/01/29/theres-nothing-like-holding-your-book-in-your-hands/

Pictures included.


----------



## erikhanberg

I posted some thoughts about KDP Select's new pay per click ad services on my new blog about Amazon and what I think the service is missing:

http://www.cityofzee.com/amazon-offers-pay-per-click-advertising/


----------



## Low Kay Hwa

*6 scientific reasons why mosquitoes are always attracted to you only:*
http://www.lowkayhwa.com/6-scientific-reasons-mosquitoes-always-attracted/

*7 useful WhatsApp functions that you probably didn't know exist:*
http://www.lowkayhwa.com/7-useful-whatsapp-functions-probably-didnt-know-exist/

*6 signs in a relationship that suggest you should let go:*
http://www.lowkayhwa.com/6-signs-relationship-suggest-let-go/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Blogged about my date with the ice cream maker, doing the ice cream dance, the simple recipe for my (successful) second attempt, and a curated Pinterest board of great frozen desserts for your own enjoyment. Also, a twerking ice cream cone. Seriously.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/01/i-haz-ice-scream.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

In the Flashback Friday feature I re-post a highlight from the history of this blog. In today's feature I talk about my favourite novel - Excession by Ian M Banks. Since first posting this he unfortunately passed away and it's sad to think that there'll never be any more of his great writing.

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/flashback-friday-excession-my-favourite.html


----------



## IreneP

_*Do you have little hands in your kitchen?*_

Author Lola Karns shares her tips for kids in the kitchen and a kid-friendly mint recipe.
Also, my $25 Amazon Gift Card giveaway is still open - make sure to enter!



http://www.irenepreston.com/blog/2015/01/lola-karns-tips-for-cooking-with-kids/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "What is the Meaning of Book Devaluing Anyway?" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## lisamaliga

Are you a fan of macarons? Does this picture make you hungry?








If so, check out "Are Laduree Macarons Really That Good?"
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/01/30/are-laduree-macarons-really-that-good


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

"A monstrous mound of flesh piled up in mottled folds like numerous fat bellies, it had no arms or legs, no head or neck or hair, just fat and meat and quivering pale skin." 

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2015/01/samples-samples-and-more-samples-part.html


----------



## Victoria J

I have a brand new release and, of course, new artwork created by the good folks over at Streetlight Graphics!

http://www.streetlightgraphics.com/

http://www.epistlepublishing.com/pencilword/2015/1/28/new-book-cover-art

or you can just gaze at my newest link in my siggy!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

On the whim of a moment I decided to expand the reach of my books, so now they are listed not only on Amazon but also on B&N, iTunes, and more. You will now be able to read them on Kindle as well as other reading devices! Start with my book HOME, it's already FREE across all platforms except kindle, where it will be FREE in a matter of hours!

Check out my books: Books


----------



## MGalloway

Finally had some book trailers made. Here's an audio one and here's a 



.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's time again for Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month, my monthly round-up of newly released indie SF, fantasy and horror fiction, on my blog, crossposted to the Speculative Fiction Showcase.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

This is my original charcoal drawing which served as the inspiration for the cover of At Odds with Destiny. The figure is open to interpretation. Is she holding a mask, a mirror, or something else entirely? Then, I rendered the design in color--

To read more, and see the finished cover, click here:
Cover reveal for At Odds with Destiny


----------



## R. Doug

To go along with this week's blog posts on our Oahu Food Tour I've photographed my step-by-step recipe for Hawaiian Food Truck-style Garlic Butter Shrimp. Fun Food Friday - The Hawaiian Shrimp Truck in Your Kitchen, sample shots:


----------



## Small Town Writer

I had short fiction author Elle Chambers on the blog last week. Check it out!

theindependentauthor.wordpress.com


----------



## Andre Jute

Uvi Poznansky said:


> This is my original charcoal drawing which served as the inspiration for the cover of At Odds with Destiny. The figure is open to interpretation. Is she holding a mask, a mirror, or something else entirely? Then, I rendered the design in color--
> 
> To read more, and see the finished cover, click here:
> Cover reveal for At Odds with Destiny


Superb. Your images always draw me in, Uvi.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted about using 3D modeling software to create *Custom Book Covers for Free*.


----------



## Philip Harris

LEGO! More specifically, some kits I might buy including an insane new Avengers Helicarrier kit.

http://www.solitarymindset.com/2015/01/31/lego-shield-helicarrier/


----------



## Andrew Christie

We had a visit from the Horde at Painting the Bridge this week http://paintingthebridge.com/2015/01/31/489-arabella-well-done/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - A is For ANYWHERE - my views on being called a "hack writer".

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/02/01/a-is-for-anywhere/


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week at the Monkey Queen Books blog: We start revving up for the upcoming release of _Under The Stars Of Faerie_ with preorder links! Plus, believe it or not, merchandise! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Rabig

Just a few minutes ago with a few comments re: _The Top of the Volcano: the Award-Winning Stories of Harlan Ellison_.

Posted at: http://tonyrabig.blogspot.com


----------



## Matthew Stott

Update on the writing of my novella, with a sneak peek at some of the rough copy:
http://mrmatthewstott.com/2015/02/01/boy-between-progress/


----------



## SteveHarrison

This is my latest blog piece, about living in a different continent than your publisher.

The Loneliness of the Long Distance Author: https://stormingtime.wordpress.com/4-loneliness-of-the-long-distance-author/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

By the magical flicker of starlight
I'll look in your eyes tonight.
I'll find my reflection in you 
And whisper, I love you, I do--

To read more, click here: 
Make it our story tonight


----------



## ElleChambers

Participated in the KBoards Spec Fic originated "Meet My Character" blog hop:

http://indiespiritpress.com/2015/02/01/meet-my-character-blog-hop/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Reviews of Fury and Hegemony: Rome

https://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2015/02/02/reviews-hegemony-rome-and-fury-the-tank-movie/


----------



## MichaelBlackbourn

Posted my cover... Book should be live in 12 hours!

www.cindercast.com


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today my post is a bit of character study. I am talking about Raymond Reddington from The Blacklist

http://elenalinville.com/2015/02/02/raymond-reddington-or-a-characters-doesnt-need-to-be-likable-to-be-memorable/


----------



## Philip Harris

My new book is out today, so I blogged about it  - http://www.solitarymindset.com/2015/02/02/now-girl-city/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Christoph Fischer is the author of several historical and contemporary fiction books (Sebastian, The Luck of the Weissensteiners, and more) all of which I have read and loved. He is also is Top 500 reviewer on Amazon, as well a high-ranking reviewer on Goodreads. Most recently he became my 'partner in crime' in the production of a boxed set of novels, titled At Odds with Destiny. I have visited his place before, and wrote guest posts such as The Perils of Biblical Inspiration, and I am thrilled to come back now. His first question to me was, When was the first time you decided to write?

Want to hear my answer? Click here: 
'At Odds with Destiny' features Uvi Poznansky


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"NFL: A sure win as well as a player's life can change quicker than a coin toss"

Marcus Lattimore, who was drafted to the NFL after two crushing knee injuries, handled his game changer with grace and class.

http://www.examiner.com/article/nfl-a-sure-win-as-well-as-a-player-s-life-can-change-quicker-than-a-coin-toss


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample shots from today's Arriving to Lahaina, Maui (including Hawaii's largest banyan tree):


----------



## LanelleH

My first book is being launched soon!  --> http://authorbarbiehall.blogspot.com/2015/01/just-few-weeks-away-seriously.html


----------



## ♨

I posted something today that I hope will generate some (interesting?) conversations:
"Do Self-Published Authors of Children's Books Have a Greater Responsibility?"


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I'm dying to sleep, but oh
She's eager to get going
All because of a little window
And tempers that are blowing

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
She longs for chocolate and I--for chocolate


----------



## BuddyGott

"My attempts to flush him down the toilet had gone horribly wrong."

My spoof review of a taxidermy guide. 

http://buddygott.com/2015/02/03/spoof-review-taxidermy-guide/


----------



## Queen Mab

Did you know Cervantes (author of Don Quixote) ended up being buried in an unmarked pauper's grave?

My latest post-which explores the financial uncertainty of a writer's life (by discussing the recent great Ann Bauer piece in Salon about being sponsored by her husband), and also links to a guest post I did on being a "dislocated writer."

http://gabriellawest.net/2015/02/03/the-writing-life-two-opinion-pieces/


----------



## SteveHarrison

I've been playing around recently with a series of short off-the-wall humor pieces called _7 Things_, which tackle a different subject each time.

Here's the first, _The Bizarre and Little-known Fate of Seven Relatives of Famous People_: https://whaddoiknow.wordpress.com/5-seven-things-i/


----------



## WDR

The SFWA now accepts self-published writers for membership!

http://goo.gl/QOR0Cd


----------



## 31842

FINALLY wrapped up my travelogue post from my trip to Kew Gardens last summer. I am so behind...

http://katedanley.blogspot.com/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blogged about a bad customer service experience at a local brick and mortar store, which made me walk out without buying the books I had already picked out, and why brick and mortar stores a losing customers.


----------



## LGOULD

As a recent retiree, I reflected about the office dramas left behind on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## lisamaliga

Yes, I have a strong opinion about swapping book reviews! I've also posted this opinion piece on my other blog:
*http://notesfromnadir.blogspot.com/2015/02/wanna-swap-book-reviews.html*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Just yesterday-when I laid there in bed, bleeding all day-that was when at last, the dream found me. In it, I find myself in a public place, which is strange to me-even though I know, somehow, that I've already been here. I've visited this place, perhaps the night before-

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
Paint with a pen, write with a paintbrush


----------



## ♨

Today, I am inviting readers of my blog to not be morons.

"And Now for Infinite Spacing."

I make it real easy for them.


----------



## KMatthew

Today I posted about the two podcast interviews I did with Author Marketing Club
$10,000 a Month from Erotica Books with Kindle Unlimited


----------



## Cactus Lady

A sneak peek inside my upcoming book, Bad Hunting (book 2 of Daughter of the Wildings), with Lainie and Silas on the trail of a killer:

http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/bad-hunting-sneak-peek


----------



## R. Doug

Walking Downtown Lahaina


----------



## SteveHarrison

This is a blog piece about how setting imaginary music to my writing helped me find the 'rhythm' of my novel:

https://stormingtime.wordpress.com/3-words-music/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The plot is ready, and my role, I repeat to myself, is well-rehearsed. Well, as well as can be. According to my mother, there is no time, and no need, really, for any more practice. Trying too hard, as you know, may be the best guaranty for failure--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
It was on the fourth day that my mother decided to go in to see the old man


----------



## BuddyGott

Zombies, Cowboys, Tofu, & More on my latest episode of Buddy's Writing Show with guest Bonnie R. Paulson.

http://buddygott.com/buddys-writing-show/


----------



## Weibart

Mashable posted about the social media relaunch for James Cameron's Avatar so I had to do a write-up on that and how it's a helpful example for authors:

https://weibblog.wordpress.com/2015/02/05/how-mashables-break-down-of-the-avatar-social-media-relaunch-benefits-authors/

The social team behind Avatar is pretty creative in their approach to what content to post on which social network.


----------



## SVD

*Sometimes We Ran 2: Community* - One Year Published!

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/7822345-sometimes-we-ran-2-community---one-year-published


----------



## SVD

A sample from *Sometimes We Ran 3: Rescue*. Coming soon!

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/7824230-from-sometimes-we-ran-3-rescue


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

This week's blog is "Whose Data Do You Believe?" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

In my new blog post (New Cover for Lesson One: Revolution! (2nd Edition)) I rolled out my new cover design which will hopefully be the final one, but I'd hoping for more feedback.


----------



## R. Doug

Posted some really neat stuff in this weeks Fun Photo Friday - Lovely Lahaina. Here are some samples.


----------



## Small Town Writer

I used OctagonLab to design an ebook cover for a short story I have coming out at the end of the year. Check out my experience with them over on my blog: https://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2015/02/06/book-cover-design-octagonlab/


----------



## Andrew Christie

This week Painting the Bridge confronts the thing that all middle aged men fear: the restaurant Belly Dancer 
http://paintingthebridge.com/2015/02/07/490-pashas-the-near-miss-euphoria/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

A double blog today!

First at Amapola Press, the genesis of *The Mistress* -- the upcoming story about love, sexuality, commitment, and the courting of these ideals in a digital age across a couple generations, what it may bring, and my honorable intentions...










http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/02/the-mistress-is-coming.html

Within this post, but over at The Temple, a story of a teen fangirl meeting the object of her squee (and how it influenced *The Mistress*). I'm willing to bet it's not what you imagine 

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2015/02/that-time-i-went-all-fangirl.html


----------



## lisamaliga

Read this blog post only if you're a WALKING DEAD fan and/or a Norman Reedus fan.
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/02/08/that-dirty-dawg-norman-reedus-daryl-dixon


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: The paperback proofs for the third Monkey Queen book, _Under The Stars Of Faerie_, are here, and they look gorgeous! Plus, more promotion for Willow (   ), and we remind you of when cute and fluffy met mean and destructive. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## SteveHarrison

A post about the having a publisher in a different country to your own: _The Loneliness of the Long Distance Author
_
https://stormingtime.wordpress.com/4-loneliness-of-the-long-distance-author/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

This week I discuss the importance of the Grand Championships of the Gladiatorial games in my fantasy world, and why I thought I needed to write an entire novel based around one such event.

https://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2015/02/09/understanding-red-glory/


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today's post is about reaching an important milestone - I have posted a total of 100 posts so far!  I know for some of you it might seem like small change, but for me it's important. Anyway, come on over 

http://elenalinville.com/2015/02/09/another-milestone-this-is-my-100th-post/


----------



## MichaelBlackbourn

Yes! I posted a link to a guest post I did, a pic showing off his killer my book looks on e-ink, and a sample if chapter 1! www.cindercast.com


----------



## TechnoHippy

Mystery author Michelle Goff joins me in this week's Guest Author Interview to tell us about her release 'Murder in Sugar Creek':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/guest-author-interview-michelle-goff.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I seal the scroll and give it to my dear, trusty soldier, knowing he would never suspect he is carrying his own death sentence in his hand.
And for a long time after the sound of his steps has died down I remain there, sitting at the edge of my throne, listening for him, hoping he would come back to me, wishing I could find a way to save him.

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by Justin Harmer , click here:
He would never suspect he is carrying his own death sentence in hand


----------



## Philip Gibson

Just set up my first ever blog and made my first post in it. I feel like it was quite an achievement for a Luddite. Now to get Number Two Son to pretty it up and see if I can actually get people to visit it.

https://hashtaghistories.wordpress.com/

Philip


----------



## meh

TOS.


----------



## Harmonious

Hi, My friend Jacqui Lofthouse has just put up this post

On Taking Yourself Seriously As A Writer

http://thewritingcoach.co.uk/taking-seriously-writer/

Jacqui studied creative writing at UEA when Malcolm Bradbury was a tutor. She's been published by Penguin, Bloomsbury and her new novel, The Modigliani Girl, is published at my small publishing set-up, Blackbird.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Yesterday I posted a new installment in my series "Starting out as an indie author" this time about where to promote permafree books:

https://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2015/02/10/starting-out-as-an-indie-author-where-to-promote-permafree-books/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Kauai - Almost Rhymes with "Hawaii":


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Now I will try on a little red dress
Lick chocolate-dipped strawberries, and let you caress
All of me... Oh let me kiss you, my sweet valentine
With lips that are glistening with rosy red wine-

To read more click here
Now I will try on a little red dress


----------



## William Meikle

Guest blog today: My top ten fantasy novels
http://horrordelve.com/2015/02/10/willie-meikle-what-are-some-of-your-favorite-pieces-of-fantasy-fiction/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intelligence Briefing is on my blog today:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2015/02/10/weekly-intelligence-briefing-24/

Enjoy and share, please.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## BuddyGott

Stolen lawn mowers, dirty immigrants, and more with my guest Brendan Mackey on the latest episode of #BuddysWritingShow:

http://buddygott.com/buddys-writing-show/


----------



## Tommy Muncie

Posted two things lately: a review of A Game of Thrones:

https://tommymuncie.wordpress.com/2015/02/01/a-review-of-a-game-of-thrones-by-george-rr-martin

and re-blogged a brilliant post from Bookshelfbattle in the run up to valentines day:

https://tommymuncie.wordpress.com/2015/02/11/my-complaints-about-romance-novels/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from my post on "The Grand Canyon of the Pacific," Waimea Canyon, Kauai _(by the way, you might want to read the end of the article to see how I've chosen to handle a company that keeps skimming and reposting my material without proper attribution and for commercial gain - I'm going to have fun with this)_:


----------



## R. Doug

I've lately been finding some of my travel-related blog posts being reposted without proper attribution on a site owned by a travel agency. So, I decided today to make them _really_ famous in Intellectual Property Theft? You Decide!


----------



## Christopher Meeks

Five hundred and eighty-six pages. This shows the power of this topic and of Kindleboards.

I just created a new blog this week, thanks to another thread about blogs and WordPress (and Weebly), and I just posted this piece that I was commissioned from Kirkus Reviews on "How I Did It." It's about publishing my way.

http://christophermeeks.weebly.com/blog/how-i-did-it-as-seen-in-kirkus-reviews


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Strangely, Satan does not frighten me that much anymore. And so, swaying on my hip bones, I strut out of the cave in his direction. I feel an odd urge to fondle his horns. Along the path toward him I make sure to suck in my belly, because in the company of a gentleman, even a corpse is entitled to look her best-

To read more and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
I feel an odd urge to fondle his horns


----------



## Matthew Stott

I had a first little go at designing a simple book cover, using the tool over at DIY Book Covers:
http://mrmatthewstott.com/2015/02/12/i-am-an-amazing-cover-designer-truth/


----------



## mphicks

Assorted reviews posted, along with a call for ARC readers for an upcoming anthology that I'll be featured in: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2015/02/11/calling-all-reviewers-no-way-home-arcs-available-soon/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "A Cautionary Tale About Movie Contracts" (If you haven't read Tess Gerritsen's blog about her experience yet, it's worth reading) http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Dianne Harman draws her stories and characters from a diverse business and personal background. She owned a national antique and art appraisal business for many years, left that industry, and opened two yoga centers where she taught yoga and certified yoga instructors. I am thrilled that she invited me for an interview. Her first question to me was, Tell us about Anita, the girl in the midst of a firestorm of passion in your book, Apart From Love?

Want to hear my answer? Click here: 
The amazing oh so talented Uvi Poznansky


----------



## Carol Davis

Reflections on spending 38 years in the corporate working world, when all I REALLY wanted to do was write. (In response to a request for advice to students on how to succeed in the business world.)

http://caroldavisauthor.com/2015/02/13/to-thine-own-self/


----------



## Small Town Writer

I used OctagonLab to design the cover for a short story I have coming out at the end of the year. Check out my experience with them over at The Independent Author!

https://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2015/02/06/book-cover-design-octagonlab/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

David Neth said:


> I used OctagonLab to design the cover for a short story I have coming out at the end of the year. Check out my experience with them over at The Independent Author!
> 
> https://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2015/02/06/book-cover-design-octagonlab/


Thanks for sharing this, David. It was really helpful. I'll also be looking for a book cover designer for short stories.

Debra


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted today about how *You Can Talk to Dan Starney on Twitter*.


----------



## Andrew Christie

This week Painting the Bridge is all about Friday the 13th, Valentines Day, wedding anniversaries, phones, wine, food, beer, hipsters, fashion and stormwater. So, something for everyone

http://paintingthebridge.com/2015/02/14/501-african-feeling-with-an-ash-street-cellar-prologue/


----------



## Small Town Writer

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Thanks for sharing this, David. It was really helpful. I'll also be looking for a book cover designer for short stories.
> 
> Debra


Glad I could help!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Oh what is there to say
Come Valentine's day?
You bring a dozen blood-red roses
She thinks, Is this how he proposes?

To read more, click here:
Oh what is there to say, come Valentine's Day?


----------



## twilcox

Been trying to get back into blogging. Today I revealed another one of the themes in my new book: taking care of others to the point of neglecting yourself. It isn't long at all I'm gonna start spending more time on posts instead of just a couple of hours. Here's the link if anyone's curious:

http://www.tnaewilcox.net/blog/2/8/2015/another-theme-and-preorder


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - Kauai


----------



## ArchangelEST

I just started up by blog today and definitely going to put a lot of effort into it. Just have to get all the technical stuff out of the way first. Thankfully setting up blogs has gotten pretty easy these days. 

I anyone is interested in submitting a guest post for my blog (I'll also promote it around on Social Media), feel free to let me know. Or if you are looking for more content for your own blog, I'll be glad to write something for you.


----------



## Tommy Muncie

Wrote a valentines day craft essay:

https://tommymuncie.wordpress.com/2015/02/14/romance-kills-make-your-fiction-deadly-this-valentines-day-part-one/

Part II will have to be tomorrow as I'm too tired to write it now!


----------



## Kenton Crowther

Friday I posted with a new chunk of the Suggie Southgate tale: http://www.kentoncrowther.com/blog-crowthers-columns"


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week at the Monkey Queen Books blog: Lots and lots of reminders. Yeah, one of those weeks. But if you've never dropped by, it's a good day to dig into the archives; lots of fun stuff there! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I write about self-promotion this week. Trying out Facebook ads and new fans.

https://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2015/02/16/the-self-promotion-thing/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Is Nova Scotia in danger of extinction?

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/02/16/is-nova-scotia-becoming-extinct/


----------



## TechnoHippy

Pelmus Razvan joins me in this week's Guest Author Interview to talk about his latest release 'Reborn from Blood'. Discover more here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/guest-author-interview-pelmus-razvan.html


----------



## KatieKlein

Writing is not the fast track to endless wealth. Do it because you love it--not because you're trying to get rich. 

http://katiekleinwrites.blogspot.com/2015/02/it-aint-about-money.html


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today's post is bout my creative process where I discover just how cyclical it is and wonder if anyone else has the same experience.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/02/16/the-cyclical-nature-of-the-creative-process/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

When you read TWISTED, leave the lights on&#8230;
Only $0.99, get it now: 
Kindle


----------



## kyokominamino

Two posts to share!

First, if you happened to have read my first book, I wrote a Valentine's Day short for fans of my work: http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/happyish-valentines-day/

Second, I speak my piece on the abomination that is 50 Shades of Grey and the effect it's had and is going to have on us: http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/the-problem-with-50-shades-of-grey/ Strictly an opinion piece, so please don't get all up in arms if you disagree.


----------



## Mike_IAA

Looks like there's some great content out there.

Here's some tips on growing your blog's audience:


----------



## Tommy Muncie

Got Part II of my craft essay posted, along with an excerpt from one of my works in progress.

https://tommymuncie.wordpress.com/2015/02/16/romance-kills-part-ii-with-excerpt-from-welcome-to-sentago/

Both parts add up to quite a length, so if you do have the time and interest, thank you!


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Today's blog entry is about having issued myself a challenge to publish a little story I was playing with, and offering it as a Valentine to my readers.



> It's a short, only 10,001 words, but those ten thousand words include love and sex, betrayal, lies, anger and tears, regret and resilience. Questions remain, I suppose, but the story of that specific day is there, bare and naked in ten thousand and one words.


http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/02/the-mistress-has-come.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announce my newest release _Partners in Crime_, a novella in my _Shattered Empire_ series.


----------



## Scott Daniel

The objectification of _men._

http://66.147.244.109/~pjlincol/pardon-whip/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Six Days Out of Hawaii - Port Angeles, Washington


----------



## jdcore

I got a request from a new crowdsourcing platform for publishing, so I blogged about them. This is not an endorsement! I have not tried them.

http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2015/02/pentian-is-new-crowdsourcing-platform.html


----------



## SteveHarrison

My latest blog is about the positive power of rejection:

https://stormingtime.wordpress.com/5-rejection-resurrection/


----------



## chrisstevenson

New post in Guerrilla Warfare For Writers (special weapons and tactics)

I HAVE AN AGENT--WHY AM I SUBMITTING?

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Victoria J

I created a new podcast called Other Worlds podcast. Basically I'm audio casting my short fiction. My first episode is already up for you to check it out and listen to. The first episode or show is an audio book version of my science fiction short story Rainfall.

http://www.epistlepublishing.com/pencilword/2015/2/15/other-worlds-podcast-episode-1

or go straight to the new blog site: http://theotherworldspodcast.blogspot.com/


----------



## Stephanie Marks

Oh fun! New blog post denouncing the writer's constant self-doubt.

Everything is Awesome http://t.co/r8akKNQ6qe


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from Out and About in Port Angeles:


----------



## Stephanie Marks

Oh fun! New blog post denouncing the writer's constant self-doubt.

Everything is Awesome http://t.co/r8akKNQ6qe


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

In my excitement I stumble across a thought, which is so outlandish that immediately, it makes me sober up. "What if he suspects something," I ask, in a whisper. I hate to admit it, but it is not love for my father, nor respect for his age, that drive me to such hesitation. Rather, it is fear: The fear to be found out.

To read more click here:
Yet I an see that it is only herself that she embraces


----------



## JAnsgar

Oh fun! New blog post denouncing the writer's constant self-doubt.


----------



## Queen Mab

I blogged about the beginning of Chinese New Year-the year of the Wood Sheep!-and two new Smashwords promotions:

http://gabriellawest.net/2015/02/19/the-year-of-the-sheep-starts-today/


----------



## 69959

I'm giving away some audio books.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

The Mistress  flirts with creativity, and it promises to be fruitful and multiply, and I discuss happy marriages, and what may become the next anthology all about fidelity (but changing perspectives and looking at it differently).

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2015/02/bloody-trail-of-disenchantment.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "Have You Thought About Your Social Media Legacy?" at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Today I posted about getting a start on what will probably be a long term, low priority project of using 3D modeling software to build models of settings in a fantasy series I'm working on.

I can now offer *An Early Look at Castle Vihaar*.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I find it amazing to be in the skin of the character from youth to old age. I hope you will too.

Check out the trailer:


----------



## 69959

I posted about my novel Hidden Intentions being on sale for 99c (from 3.99) http://stacyclaflin.com/2015/02/20/hidden-intentions-on-sale-99c-pnr/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Put together a curated board for an entry about one of my favorite pantry essentials: black beans.

[URL=http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/02/pantry-staples-black-beans]http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/02/pantry-staples-black-beans.html[/url]


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - Port Angeles Favorites:


----------



## Small Town Writer

This week I was lucky enough to have Sever Bronny on my blog! Check out his post on Grit and Passion here: https://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2015/02/20/guest-post-grit-and-passion/


----------



## lisamaliga

This is a nostalgic blog entitled Memories of Bakery Bleu.
*https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/02/21/memories-of-bakery-bleu*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The David Chronicles: three books in one
A story of a lifetime, spun
From youth to death, with ancient lore
Filled with drama, through love and war

Check it out: #kindle #Countdown #Deal!


----------



## ArchangelEST

Finished another book review. Feels good to enjoy a nice book and then reflect on it.

http://www.jameshmayfield.com/book-review-live-love-rewind-by-anne-glynn/


----------



## Kenton Crowther

Yes, on Friday I posted a new bit about a bald-headed, tattoo-headed hero, Suggie Southgate and his enemy, that handsome blood-sucking git Eric Vauclare: http://tinyurl.com/k45f9hg


----------



## tknite

Solace is just $0.99 through 2/28! Plus a new & improved synopsis!

http://knitewrites.com/2015/02/22/my-new-book-solace-is-just-0-99-for-another-week-plus-a-new-improved-synopsis/

Awesome Indie Book Roundup 2/21/15

http://knitewrites.com/2015/02/21/awesome-indie-book-roundup-22115/

So Who Wants a FREE Print Book Design?

http://knitewrites.com/2015/02/18/so-who-wants-a-free-print-book-design/


----------



## C. Gockel

February promos -- what worked, what didn't: http://cgockel.tumblr.com/post/111763112658/promos-this-month-its-been-a-while-since-ive


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week at the Monkey Queen Books blog: The third book, _Under The Stars Of Faerie_, is coming this Tuesday, 2/24, so we premiered Chapter Two! Go and read! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## Stephanie Marks

My half-baked review on the movie everyone is talking about! 50 Shades of Grey Movie http://t.co/mtjgN1BxLn


----------



## Andrew Christie

This week Painting the Bridge took on nephew minding duties and Italian food
http://paintingthebridge.com/2015/02/22/503-oldtown-in-newtown-mapping-the-unknown-world/


----------



## ElenaLinville

My post today is a plea for help! I need a couple dedicated beta readers for my fantasy YA novella.  Details are inside.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/02/23/a-call-for-beta-readers/


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

Will KDP begin offering us the ability to do Countdown Deals in other countries, besides the US and UK?

http://waynestinnett.blogspot.com/2015/02/will-kdp-select-promos-be-coming-to-ca.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

#Amazon Top Rated Historical Biographical Fiction:
Guess which book is #1?


----------



## ArchangelEST

I've had some really amazing feedback from the couple of book reviews I've done so far, so I decided to give a shout-out to Tom Owens and his wife Diana, who so kindly wrote a blog post about me.

Tom asked me a question: "In the ME-ME-ME world of self-hyping self-publishers, why would any author point the spotlight at other people's books?" - My answer was a mess, but maybe you'll enjoy it.

http://www.jameshmayfield.com/i-love-doing-what-i-do/


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"Who's sterilizing your surgical instruments; superbug on the rise in hospitals"

http://www.examiner.com/article/who-s-sterilizing-your-surgical-instruments-superbug-on-the-rise-hospitals


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots: [urlhttp://rdougwicker.com/2015/02/23/from-port-angeles-to-lake-crescent/From Port Angeles to Lake Crescent[/url]


----------



## TechnoHippy

Gabriel Boutros joins me in this week's Guest Author Interview to tell us about his latest release Face/Mask:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/02/guest-author-interview-gabriel-boutros.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Christoph Fischer is the author of several historical and contemporary fiction books (Sebastian, The Luck of the Weissensteiners, and more) all of which I have read and loved. He is also is Top 500 reviewer on Amazon, as well a high-ranking reviewer on Goodreads. Most recently he became my 'partner in crime' in the production of a boxed set of novels, titled At Odds with Destiny. I have visited his place before, and wrote guest posts such as The Perils of Biblical Inspiration, and I am thrilled to come back now. His first question to me was, When was the first time you decided to write?

Want to hear my answer? Click here: _At Odds with Destiny_ features Uvi Poznansky


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

She must have been eager, at first, to meet the notoriously dashing young hero, the slayer of Goliath, the idol drawn so perfectly out of legends that belong to a dying generation. Only now does she realize that I belong nowhere else but in her aging mother's dreams--

To read more click here:
Unlike me, he never fought for what he has


----------



## Stephanie Marks

The latest Writer Radio post is up today. Writer Radio is my category where I post a YouTube video of music that I've been loving writing to lately along with a little background info.
Writer Radio: Lorde - Glory and Gore http://t.co/AgXOMOgh


----------



## stevenremington

I don't typically write blogs but I gave it a go. Here are some fun facts about the Shadow King series I am writing.

http://sremington.com/fun-facts-about-the-shadow-king-series/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Author of War Songs, Grady Harp , describes himself as being ever on the alert for the new and promising geniuses of tomorrow. He is an artist representative, gallery owner, writer of essays and articles on figurative and all Representational art for museum catalogues and for traveling exhibitions, and an Amazon Hall of Fame Reviewer. I am honored that he has posted this five-star review for my trilogy, The David Chronicles. To read more, click here:

The miracle is her uncanny ability to return to old stories and make them brilliantly fresh


----------



## R. Doug

Coming toward the end of the journey. Samples from The Hike to Marymere Falls:


----------



## J.J. Thompson

Gave my readers a peek at my new cover for my next novel.
https://jamesjthompson.wordpress.com/2015/02/26/new-cover-for-my-next-novel/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I started a Facebook page for The Mistress as an experiment.

Do I really need yet another social media account? I think there is something to be gained for it, and I enumerate some of my reasons here:

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/02/managing-facebook-book-page.html


----------



## Steve W.

took a 30 day challenge and made threats to use ninja-unicorns inappropriately.

http://stevewhibley.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Rob Smith

A photo essay: The sordid tale of how my dog ate up our Girl Scout cookies:
http://petectives.net/2015/02/26/my-dog-ate-my-girl-scout-cookies/


----------



## RuthNestvold

Monday, I posted another installment in my series "Starting out as an Indie Author." This time, the topic is "Writing Blurbs for Your Books":

https://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2015/02/23/starting-out-as-an-indie-author-writing-blurbs-for-your-books/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

A Favorite Son is inspired by the question, for this son, is it love for his father and respect for age that drives his hesitation-or rather, it is the fear to be found out?

I have long been fascinated with the story of Jacob and Esav. To me, it captures several layers of emotions which we all go through in our families: a rivalry between brothers, the way a mother's love, unevenly divided, can spur them to action, to crime, even; and how in time, even in the absence of regret, a punishment eventually ripens.

The story had been brewing in me for several years before I put pen to paper. Being an artist, I had expressed it through sculpture long before I wrote the words. In my art, and in my writing, you can see Yankle and his mother Becky, plotting to cheat the father. Out of a sense of shame, they are unable to look each other in the eye...

To see the trailer click here:





Get ★★★★★ A FAVORITE SON
★ Kindle http://bookShow.me/B00AUZ3LGU
★ Nook http://tinyurl.com/fav-son-nook
★ iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962262310
★ Audio http://tinyurl.com/fav-son-audio
★ Print http://bookShow.me/0984993258


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Happy Friday everyone,

On my blog this week, "Five Things Writers Should Shed" at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Small Town Writer

Check out Sever Bronny's thoughts on grit and passion over on The Independent Author: https://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2015/02/20/guest-post-grit-and-passion/


----------



## Tommy Muncie

Don't know if the author himself will plug this on here, but seeing as I discovered the book through this forum:

I wrote up my thoughts on MPHicks's _Convergence_ today. Also reblogged on the author's own site:

https://tommymuncie.wordpress.com/2015/02/27/a-review-and-discussion-of-convergence-by-michael-patrick-hicks/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I feel her looking at me, trying, perhaps, to decipher the sudden flash in my slit pupils. I flick her with my tail. The shadows-small and large, sharp and fuzzy-all flick their tails at her. 
I am the master of this place! I am the one who never leaves. She will be gone before this day is over.

To read more click here:
She knows there is no point in hiding from me


----------



## Kali.Amanda

A word or two about my love for Mr. Spock -- identifying with the character and how his presence solidified my idea of identity. 
http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2015/02/he-lived-long-and-prospered.html


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I really just wanted to gripe about Bowker, but instead I turned it into a post that might be informative to those just starting out: *Six Facts about ISBNs for Self-Publishers*


----------



## drewavera

I completely revamped mine www.drewavera.wordpress.com


----------



## Cege Smith

I posted about my experience working with the designers at 99Designs.

http://www.romancewritersrodeo.com/book-cover-makeover-my-experience-working-with-99designs/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

You know you want it, A Favorite Son
The clock is ticking, time to run!

Check it out:
#kindle #countdown #deal: A Favorite Son


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots of some of my favorites posted in Fun Photo Friday - Lake Crescent and Marymere Falls:


----------



## Carol Davis

Some thoughts on working with an editor --

http://caroldavisauthor.com/2015/03/01/it-needs-to-be-more-than-okay-working-with-an-editor/


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week: The third Monkey Queen book, _Under The Stars Of Faerie_, is published! The sale on the first book, _Of Introductions And Abductions_, wraps up! Plus a lot of thank-yous, and a few words on Leonard Nimoy. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I posted my February numbers http://blog.kmckinley.net/2015/03/01/february-2015-numbers/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Bestselling, critically acclaimed, and notoriously creative authors from across the book continuum join forces to bring you At Odds with Destiny, everything you've wanted in a boxed set but thought you'd never find: full-length novels brimming with myth, fantasy, mystery, history, romance, drama, originality, heroism, and suspense. Finding themselves at odds with destiny, the characters in these stories fight to shape their future and define who they are. Come follow them in their amazing journeys.



Preorder now:
✿ Kindle
✿ Nook
✿ 



✿ Kobo
✿ Smashwords


----------



## LGOULD

I discussed baseball curses and their implications for my Washington Nationals on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today I'm talking about why good characters need to have scars and using Dragon Age Inquisition as an example.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/03/02/969/


----------



## IntoTheCloset

I got inspired today and wrote my very first blog entry musing on writing my first novel, procrastination, and life in general. I also naturally had to set up a blog to post it on and it just went live a few minutes ago.

https://charlescbailey.wordpress.com/2015/03/02/from-the-ashes-of-yesteryear-a-writer-emerges/


----------



## mphicks

New release news! I've got a short story included in the No Way Home anthology, now available. 

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2015/03/02/no-way-home-is-out-now/


----------



## ArchangelEST

Is ordering a cover from Fiverr worth it? Should you do it?










A guest post by Frankie Johnnie, with an example of 20 covers for a single book, gives an answer.

http://www.jameshmayfield.com/guest-post-should-you-get-your-book-cover-designed-by-someone-on-fiverr/


----------



## Stephanie Tsikrikas

Another glimpse into the the things that make me Stephanie, besides the Strayside Universe... (and a pic of me from 15 years ago)










http://straysiders.com/2015/03/02/what-things-am-i-into-part-ii/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots From the Tropics to the Snow - Hurricane Ridge:


----------



## TechnoHippy

R. L. Henry joins me in this week's Guest Author Interview to tell us about her latest release 'Hybrid':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/guest-author-interview-rl-henry.html


----------



## 315jny

I posted a section about me giving all authors 3D realistic mock-ups of their books when they submit their books to my websites book directory


----------



## J.T. Williams

Interview with a character from my book http://www.amazon.com/Winemaker-North-Saints-Wura-Book-ebook/dp/B00TUB3Y1C posted on my blog here:

http://authorjtwilliams.weebly.com/blog/winemaker-of-the-north-interview-slatnichor1

Learn of Slatnichor of Harrodarr!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Today I am anxious, today I am glad
Waiting for takeoff upon the launch pad
Push the button and off we go
Rising out of the fire and glow

Waiting for takeoff upon the launch pad


----------



## Jen Black

If you write about the titled English you should read my blog. To keep myself straight on these confusing titles, I'm doing a series of posts about the wretched things. Historical authors will understand the confusion. The Scots are different - aren't they always? - the blogs so far discuss English titles. Check me out!
 [URL=http://jenblackauthor.blogspot]http://jenblackauthor.blogspot.com[/url]


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Heather Ray Bax, author of The Charm Tree, is on my blog today:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2015/03/03/10-questions-with-heather-ray-bax/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

HBS Author's Spotlight features outstanding Authors, their profiles and book list. Today it is showcasing our boxed set: At Odds with Destiny. Bestselling, critically acclaimed, and notoriously creative authors from across the book continuum join forces to bring you At Odds with Destiny, 10 Full Length Novels. These are some of the BEST DEALS from outstanding Authors for the Kindle at Amazon.

Check out this special feature here: 
At Odds with Destiny - 10 Complete Novels by Bestselling and Notoriously Creative Authors


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from A Blizzard in the Middle of a Hurricane:


----------



## Steve Vernon

ICE ON THE ROOF - PART ONE 
https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/03/05/so-i-was-going-to-go-to-work-today/

ICE ON THE ROOF - PART TWO
https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/03/05/ice-on-the-roof-part-2/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

P.C. Zick began her writing career in 1998 as a journalist. She's won various awards for her essays, columns, editorials, articles, and fiction. She describes herself as a "storyteller" no matter the genre. The first chapter of her novel, Native Lands, which is in included in At Odds with Destiny, is presented on Aaron Paul Lazar's blog. Check it out:

Excerpt from NATIVE LANDS by PC Zick, from the book set At Odds with Destiny


----------



## SteveHarrison

Just had my first blog piece published in an online magazine and they've asked for another!

http://www.startsatsixty.com.au/blogs/sex-addiction-what-sex-addiction


----------



## Lane Casteix

The latest post on my blog.

http://catahoulachronicles.com/2015/03/05/catahoula-curs-meet-mr-fence/

And one of my favorites.

http://catahoulachronicles.com/2015/02/02/jim-1-boo-zero/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about three giveaways of my books is on my blog today:

http://bit.ly/1EqBqNn

Enjoy and share, please.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## lisamaliga

If you're into crafts, check out this blog and get the new free eBook, _Rooibos Tea and Pink Kaolin Shampoo Bar Recipe_! https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/03/03/rooibos-tea-and-pink-kaolin-shampoo-bar-recipe-new-ebook-excerpt


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I blogged about the kind of goodies you can make with a waffle maker (not just waffles). You can make bacon. And ramen, and pizza, and pretzels, and cake! Did I mention bacon? On a waffle maker... There's a Pinterest board to go with it too. There's links to dozens of recipes, most relatively easy to make. It'll make the novice cook look like a genius and still afford a more experienced one some interesting alternatives from breakfast to snacks to desserts.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/03/youve-been-waffled.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

For this week's Flashback Friday feature I revisit one of my favourite songs and in particular the lyrics that make it so:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/flashback-friday-my-favourite-song.html


----------



## Weibart

I blogged to help spread the word about an excellent new webcomic by a creator whose work I'm a big fan of! Giancarlo Volpe is a Producer, Director, Writer who has worked on animated series like Avatar: The Last Airbender, and King of the Hill. He's self-published the first three installments of his creator owned webcomic "God of Love" on Tumbr. It's a fantastic read so I wrote a post about why readers should check it out:

https://weibblog.wordpress.com/2015/03/06/webcomic-check-out-god-of-love-by-giancarlo-volpe/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Find me now, now wearing green
In places where I've not been seen

To read more click here:
Find me here, now wearing green


----------



## JB Rowley

Yay! I've finally started my journey as a murder mystery writer. After years of reading crime fiction, especially that from the Golden Age of Detective Fiction, I'm overjoyed to be now writing my own series. I'm celebrating my new venture with a new name: Brigid George. This pen name is a tribute to my father, George Rowley, who always called me Brigid. I have no idea why.
More here: https://jbthewriter.wordpress.com/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted a blog entry about trying to use Thunderclap to announce the release of my next novel.

*Can I Raise a Thunderclap*


----------



## R. Doug

Last shots from the Sydney-to-Seattle cruise series. Hope y'all enjoyed the show. Fun Photo Friday - Favorite Photos of Hurricane Ridge:


----------



## SBJones

Have You Posted to Your Blog Recently?
Nope.


----------



## Andre Jute

Come join me at the IDITAROD: 
The greatest race on earth since Marathon 
- and a bookie's nightmare​


----------



## R. Doug

André, your link isn't working. For everyone else, here's the link to André's latest article on Iditarod:

Come join me at the IDITAROD: The greatest race on earth since Marathon - and a bookie's nightmare


----------



## Stephanie Marks

Ta da! This one is about shorter story lengths. Viva la novelette!

http://t.co/oZetvGcUN9


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

James DiBenedetto, the author of the Dream Series, is my 'partner in crime' in the creation of the boxed set titled At Odds with Destiny. He asked me about the ideas that propelled me to bring together the ten authors who are taking part in this exciting project. So I opened with, "Lately, despite being an intensely private person, I have found myself increasingly engaged with readers and listeners. Why? because of my characters. Having sprung from my mind onto the page, they might die there, pressed between the front and back covers-unless I make it possible for them to spring from the page to your mind..."

To read more click here: 
At Odds with Destiny


----------



## R. Doug

Something I don't normally do, a preview of an upcoming blog post: A Preview of Monday's Special Blog Post

In it I also preview a new feature for my blog - videos:


----------



## Andrew Christie

Painting the Bridge goes to Macedonia via Newtown and alpha females become birthday besties
http://paintingthebridge.com/2015/03/08/506-europe-grill-birthday-besties/


----------



## J.T. Williams

Interview with a Dwarf from my debut novel. Learn of Slatnichor of Harrodarr: http://authorjtwilliams.weebly.com/blog/winemaker-of-the-north-interview-slatnichor1


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I wondered about the disparate review of Jupiter Ascending and wrote a post about it, which got quite a bit of attention.


----------



## ML-Larson

Since I natter about everything else onn there, I'm considering posting my crafts to my blog as well.  Except I'd have to either reconfigure or turn off my cross-posting to Tumblr since I already have a separate Tumblr blog for that.


----------



## IntoTheCloset

R. Doug said:


>


This one wants to be a book cover when it grows up.


----------



## William Meikle

News Update: New DarkFuse titles & a cover reveal of a new Cthulhu Mythos anthology from Chaosium.
http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week at the Monkey Queen Books blog: We touch on the sensitive subject of reviews, and look ahead to the upcoming YA Spring Fling giveaway. Plus lots of Willow and friends, and which nerd-folk-rock-sister duo act is just killing it lately. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## ArchangelEST

Another review done. This time for Andy Grant and his book Still Here. A very important book about defeating depression and suicide thoughts. A good read for just about anyone. 










http://www.jameshmayfield.com/book-review-still-here-by-andy-grant/


----------



## TechnoHippy

Allen Miles joins me in this week's Guest Author Interview to tell us about his latest release - 'This Is How You Disappear':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/guest-author-interview-allen-miles.html


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today I'm talking about how one of my stories just keeps growing and growing. Every time I think I'm done, I find a new layer. 

http://elenalinville.com/2015/03/09/1011/


----------



## dmdaye

I've written several blogs, they did at first start with the intention of self promotion but very quickly it became very hard to continue with varied content (aimed in this manner), however, once you start writing at a personal level (as if you were talking to a friend) you find it so much easier and those reading it tend to appreciate that you're not just on the 'hard-sell'.


----------



## R. Doug

My latest firearms blog post was a real hoot. Researching and producing it was the most fun I've had putting one together in quite some time.

Firearms - Television Westerns from the 1950s


----------



## Stephanie Marks

I outed myself today with my new pen name! Stephanie Marks Writing as Bella Davis http://t.co/FoHNaJwfKD


----------



## Small Town Writer

Darren Kirby shares the story of his journey to self-publishing on The Independent Author this week: https://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2015/03/06/guest-post-just-write/


----------



## ML-Larson

I posted my thoughts on how authors are able to pick their book categories on Amazon, and how sometimes it annoys the snot out of me, while also being a valuable tool for certain niches.


----------



## ArchangelEST

Started a new series of Motivational Mondays. Gonna share a motivational video and a few lines to break the Monday Blues. 










http://www.jameshmayfield.com/motivational-monday-1/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I blogged briefly about writing using critiques creatively, memories and unreliable narrators.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/03/on-reviews-and-opinions.html


----------



## R. M. Webb

I wrote a piece of flash fiction in response to Chuck Wendig's Flash Fiction Challenge:

http://www.rmwebbfiction.com/?p=166


----------



## IntoTheCloset

I wrote a little something on the importance of trying new things and how it has affected my life. I rewrote the whole thing almost entirely four times before I was finally happy with it, for some reason this one was very difficult to put into words.

https://charlescbailey.wordpress.com/2015/03/10/the-philosophy-of-trying-new-things/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

So half nude I rush to the kitchen, and bring a kitchen knife and cut through the flap of the box, and there-to my surprise-lays a bottle of Rosé Champagne, flanked by two stemmed glasses, the kind you can stack in layers to build them champagne towers, like the one we had at our wedding.

To read more click here:
It don't make no sense to hunger so bad for a change


----------



## Stephanie Tsikrikas

Mid-March Progress Report!

http://straysiders.com/2015/03/10/mid-march-progress-report/


----------



## ArchangelEST

New guest post - 3 Surefire Ways How to Get Book Reviews

http://www.jameshmayfield.com/guest-post-3-surefire-ways-how-to-get-book-reviews/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Here's my trilogy, wrapped in clover 
When you're done you'll read it over and over...

To read more click here:
For each petal on the shamrock


----------



## Indecisive

I haven't been on this thread before. For the past 2 months or so I've been posting excerpts and cut scenes on my blog. Today's post is part of a blog hop, too.
Here, I've gone way back to the beginning of our story as Iola leaves home and encounters her first temple priestess. http://ameliasmith.net/2015/03/work-in-progress-blog-hop/


----------



## SA_Soule

I recently blogged about critique partners and why they're so awesome: http://fictionwritingtools.blogspot.com/search/label/critique%20partners


----------



## LGOULD

More about my efforts to convert scripts to storyboards at Amazon Studios on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## R. Doug

One of my recipe blog posts: Crazy Cuisine - Carefully Crock Cooking Carnitas

With pictures, of course:


----------



## Loretta Giacoletto

I've been lurking off and on too long so I thought I'd post my latest blog:
http://www.lorettagiacoletto.com/lorettaonlife.php?s=project-casalago


----------



## WDR

I might be getting reviewed! We'll see what happens.

I jumped at Mark Lawrence's project to have popular blog reviewers look at self-published books: http://goo.gl/BpqAb1


----------



## SB James

I posted on my WordPress blog that I've started a new Tumblr blog:
https://sbjamestheauthor.wordpress.com/2015/03/11/a-quick-note-about-my-new-tumblr/


----------



## 31842

Posted about my visit last summer to Buckingham Palace. (I WILL finish this travel-blog-o-logue someday...)

http://katedanley.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## John Ellsworth

I have blogged Step 1 of my ten steps to writing a best seller. I don't know what 3-10 are yet, but Step 2 is also available.

http://johnellsworthbooks.com/2014/10/11/ten-steps-to-writing-a-best-seller-step-1-ordinaryextraordinary/


----------



## RuthNestvold

This week in my series "Starting out as an indie author," I blogged about formatting the interior of your book for POD / CreateSpace:

https://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2015/03/10/starting-out-as-an-indie-author-formatting-the-interior-of-your-book-for-print-createspace/


----------



## Josh St. John

I'm doing a giveaway to build momentum for the release of my book. 3 people that sign up for my mailing list between now and March 22nd have a chance to win a custom painted figurine that's inspired by my book. http://joshstj.com/2015/03/12/acorn-666-giveaway/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about the sample chapters of my newest work, THE SECRET AFFAIR, which are now available on Kobo and Smashwords, is now on my blog:

http://bit.ly/1EezKFH

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Gene Bathurst

I wrote about the shock of getting tinnitus, Mr. McIndoe, and coping strategies for those who have recently acquired this peculiar but insidiously persistent affliction:

http://genebathurst.blogspot.ca/2015/03/take-that-tinnitus.html


----------



## ML-Larson

I've decided to ditch Blogger.  It was cross-posting to Tumblr, but I get more traffic on Tumblr either way, so that's now my primary blog.  I've spent the morning fixing up my layout and getting Google Analytics set up for it, since I hadn't done that yet and was meaning to anyway.


----------



## TechnoHippy

Continuing the music theme from last week's Flashback Friday I'm re-posting my thoughts on how music improves your writing:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/flashback-friday-music-helps-improve.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Double, double misfortune, trouble 
Burning coal and blackening rubble
Let the blood in my caldron boil
Feed the flames... Oh, such a toil!-

To read more click here:
Let the blood in my caldron boil


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

New blog post at WaterWorlds.me from Gen, chapter 3:

http://waterworlds.me/Blog/Entries/2015/3/13_The_World_in_Her_Room.html


----------



## Thomas Watson

Remembering the first time I read Frank Herbert's novel Dune.

https://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/2015/03/12/game-changer/


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from today's Fun Photo Friday - Sunsets, Snow, and a Marriage Proposal:


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "Those Sneaky Publishing Scams" at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## 75845

I've posted the first few reviews on my new reviews site at http://reviews.mmmporium.uk.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

First post to my blog in over a year  Just a quick farewell to Sir Terry Pratchett.

http://mistandshadows.com/2015/03/14/rip-sir-terry-pratchett/


----------



## Steve W.

The real reasons Printed books are better than eBooks!

http://stevewhibley.blogspot.ca/2015/03/printed-books-are-best-also-unicorns.html


----------



## Cactus Lady

Character interview with Arbrey Carden, the man of mystery in Beneath the Canyons:

http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/character-interview-arbrey-carden


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: A tribute to one of my very favorite authors, Sir Terry Pratchett. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## J.T. Williams

Lear of Slatnichor of Harrodarr! A character interview of the last dwarf from my Saints of Wura series: http://t.co/fmgv8UFJou


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I go on to ask, "So, if she were a regular wife, I mean, the wife of a regular soldier, and could offer no political gain-none whatsoever-would you start an affair with her?"
"No," he says, firmly, and again he spits. "Never."
"Not even if you were in love?"
"Love?" he echoes, as if this were some foreign, Babylonian word--

To read more click here:
The general takes a sniff of the wine


----------



## 69959

Recent Cover Reveals:
Destroyed (Transformed, #7)
Seaside Series (5 Covers)
Dean's List

Going Pro: My interview on the Self Publishing Round Table.


----------



## TechnoHippy

In this week's Guest Author Interview Fleur Tomargo tells us about her latest release 'A Dragonfly's Dream':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/guest-author-interview-fleur-tomargo.html


----------



## Ed Robinson

An overview of my last two novels:

http://quityourjobandliveonaboat.com/2015/03/16/nautical-novels-introducing-breeze/


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today I wrote a blog post about my fear of the blank page and the various ways I found to overcome it.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/03/16/the-fear-of-the-blank-page/

I would love to hear your thoughts about this as well.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Busy weekend... but I managed to fit a blog post in. This time it was about my upcoming book release. *Come Join the Party!*


----------



## R. M. Webb

Parenting is such a magnificently strange journey...

http://www.rmwebbfiction.com/dont-lean-on-your-biscuit-and-other-strange-things-i-say-to-my-kids/


----------



## Andre Jute

​


----------



## Steve Vernon

Just finished reading this oddly compelling novel.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/03/16/the-awful-mess-a-love-story-a-review/


----------



## Cactus Lady

What do I do when I'm not writing? Here's one thing:

http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/living-in-a-pokemon-world


----------



## TechnoHippy

In this week's Tuesday Tease Kath Middleton provides an excerpt from her latest release 'Top Banana'. It's already on my TBR list and I'm looking forward to reading it!

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/tuesday-tease-top-banana-by-kath.html


----------



## RuthNestvold

Yesterday, I posted a new installment in "Starting out as an indie author," this time about how to create a wraparound cover for your POD book:

https://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2015/03/16/starting-out-as-an-indie-author-creating-a-wraparound-cover-for-your-print-book/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Lying still in a corner of the cave, I try my best not to rattle, not to betray my fear. I figure, as long as they think me unconscious, I am safe. I have jolted awake because of the voices, only to discover they are incoherent and muffled. In between the gusts of wind, I can hear them hissing--

To read more click here: 
Lying still in a corner of the cave, I try my best not to rattle


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

T. A. Miles will be participating in the April A to Z Challenge this year for the third year running!

Click here to see how to sign up for yourself! Hint: you get a lot of visitors!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Lately, despite being an intensely private person, I have found myself increasingly engaged with readers and listeners. Why? because of my characters. Having sprung from my mind onto the page, they might die there, pressed between the front and back covers-unless I make it possible for them to spring from the page to your mind.

I thrive on reaching out to my audience. Every day I discover new ways to create this connection and strengthen it. By far the best way is forging alliances with other authors--

To read more click here:
The awakening of your senses as well as your appetite


----------



## Simply Unbound

A new post, fresh out of the oven!

I visited Thailand recently. I shared a few of my favorite photos from the trip on my blog.

http://simplyunbound.com/photos-from-thailand/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Blogged a little about spring break: then and now and coming up in a winter that refuses to die...

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2015/03/die-winter-die.html


----------



## Douglas E Wright

Just finished my new website and here's the first post in it. http://www.douglasewrightauthor.com/welcome/


----------



## KL_Phelps

took up the challenge from another authors to make a top 10 list of film characters

http://www.klphelps.com/10-awesome-film-characters/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Mirrored in the open wing of the piano, her face is so young, so alive with the red glow of her hair. Her green eyes shine back from the polished surface. This, I suppose, is why my father is so drawn to Anita. Apparently, he wants her to learn to play the piano, but then-even though she is just a beginner-he expects her to reach a level which no one can sustain-

To read more click here:
Forgiveness is something you pray for


----------



## Jamie Maltman

I forgot to pop in here and mention that I now do a weekly recap of my reading at www.jamiemaltman.com (indie and trad pub, mostly a mix of fantasy, historical and sci-fi), and always include the link to that week's episode of www.tbrpodcast.com, where you see me and fellow authors Michael LaRonn (also in kboards) and Patrick Stemp talk about books and reader-related topics.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Following up on the upcoming anthology inspired by "The Mistress", blogged about how the culture of infidelity seems to be all over the media these days and how it is inspiring story lines to explore the topic.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/03/married-dating-goes-viral.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Here is an author interview with PC Zick , author of a wonderful book titled Native Lands, on James DiBenedetto 's site. Please check it out:

Author spotlight with PC Zick and Native Lands


----------



## Cactus Lady

An anthology of fantasy/paranormal short stories to raise money for leukemia research:

http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/one-crazy-night-and-one-good-cause


----------



## IntoTheCloset

I wrote a little something on why I prefer consistency over greatness and why I too strive to achieve the former.

https://charlescbailey.wordpress.com/2015/03/20/consistency-over-greatness/


----------



## TonyWrites

I just posted an announcement about my decision to close down the ghostwriting part of my freelance business:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/goodbye-ghostwriting/

I also commented on how the "gravy train" no longer stops at Bubblews.com, a once well-paying blogging site:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/the-gravy-train-doesnt-stop-at-bubblews-no-more/

Speaking of which, I have been transferring poems I posted to Bubblews to my writing blog two at a time in a series I call "The Poem Patrol." Here are links to the first four volumes:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/the-poem-patrol-volume-one-the-empty-inbox-and-beach-memory/
http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/the-poem-patrol-volume-two-the-cover-girl-and-moody-as-the-sun-shines-again/
http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/the-poem-patrol-volume-three-why-i-kissed-you-and-dark-clouds/
http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/the-poem-patrol-volume-four-financial-stagnation-and-stuck-in-penury-on-a-nice-day/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "Knowing Yourself as a Writer", http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Apart from love you shouldn't be
Take my book, it is for thee!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Today is WORLD POETRY DAY!

My latest blog post.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/03/21/world-poetry-day/


----------



## Claudia King

Showing off my shiny new cover, blurb, and release dates for my upcoming steamy shifter serial!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/the-alphas-concubine-cover-reveal-and.html


----------



## Matthew Stott

Having my first book cover designed:

http://mrmatthewstott.com/2015/03/21/my-first-book-cover/


----------



## ilamont

Posted this this afternoon, after spending five hours this week dealing with ebook pirates:

*How to file a DMCA takedown request to remove pirated ebooks from Google

[deleted excerpt]

Read the rest of the post here ...*


----------



## RBradyFrost

I wrote a blog post and scheduled it for Wednesday and then I created my first video post for today. 
Blogging has been an interesting endeavor for me since I started in 2008. I've historically had a hard time feeling like the time I dedicate to writing is worth it. Sometimes I feel like blogging is a horrible excuse to sit behind a keyboard when I should be writing my next fiction piece.

It's a strange dilemma. 
http://www.rbradyfrost.com/blog/posts/r-brady-frost-first-video-post/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

With most of the work done, I took some time to analyze *Five Lessons Learned Publishing My Latest Novel*.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Once I find my way back, my confusion will dissipate, somehow. I will sit down in front of my instrument, raise my hand, and let it hover, touching-not-touching the black and white keys. In turn they will start their dance, rising and sinking under my fingers. Music will come back, as it always does, flowing through my flesh--

To read more click here: I am music


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: To celebrate a special anniversary, we announce the title of the fourth Monkey Queen book, _A Tiding Of Magpies_, and present a stand-alone excerpt, the story-within-a-story "The Author, The Archer And The King Of Magpies". Then, we move on to the YA Spring Fling, and feature an interview (and we asked some extra questions!) with KBoards' own Sarah Dalton! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I am afraid that the future of this family, its survival in this harsh, treacherous land, cannot be entrusted into the hands of someone who, until now, has never been out and about. Never explored a new path. Never been tested by the elements--

To read more click here:
I am no longer split between my parts


----------



## SVD

Cruise-in time again!

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/8081377-cruising


----------



## William Meikle

Guest blogging today. My reread and look back at King's THE DEAD ZONE is this week's entry in the KING FOR A YEAR blog project.

http://kingreviews2015.blogspot.ca/2015/03/the-dead-zone-reviewed-by-william-meikle.html


----------



## TechnoHippy

In this week's Guest Author Interview I am joined by Mercedes Guy who talks about her debut novel What It Took To Realize & Voodoo, Daughter of the Ocean Book One:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/guest-author-interview-mercedes-guy.html


----------



## ElenaLinville

I had a realization to day... and I probably reinvented the wheel, but I thought it would be worth mentioning. My blog post about writing what you love.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/03/23/write-what-you-love/


----------



## Andre Jute

​


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Making your mark on whatever you do.

https://jlep.wordpress.com/2015/03/23/uniquely-you-standing-out-in-a-cookie-cutter-world/


----------



## Small Town Writer

If anyone has read any number of my posts, they'll know that I'm planning on releasing books differently than most indies. The effectiveness of my method still has yet to be determined (I'm still four months away from releasing my first book), but it's something I'm determined to stick to for now with two jobs. On my blog this week I talk about patience and how I think that's going to pay off for me in the end. Check it out:

https://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2015/03/20/patience/

Also, on my website, I wrote a little update about where I am in my WIP. Follow the link in my signature if you're interested. There's a blurb and cover for my first book (out August 1st) there as well.


----------



## Brian Olsen

My blog continues to be almost entirely frivolous and unrelated to my published books...yesterday I added the latest in my series, "Ten Thoughts on Disney," in which I'm looking at every single Disney movie from the beginning. I've reached 1949, and The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

A side by side comparison of my upgraded covers.


----------



## cbaku

A post about how odd it feels to choose indie pub after a (longish) lifetime of seeing self-publishing as an illegitimate option. It's a new website and a lonely blog. If you can stand the sound of crickets, come on by.  https://www.carlabaku.com/blog


----------



## TonyWrites

I just posted another volume to my "Poem Patrol" posts:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/the-poem-patrol-volume-six-southern-minnesota-trip-and-scared/

FYI: I write free verse poetry, mixed with a little rhyme. I do it primarily to clear my mind, but I might get serious about it one day.


----------



## UltraRob

*What Akira Kurosawa can teach us about writing*

http://robynpaterson.com/?p=3705

Writing tips based on the legendary filmmaker Akira Kurosawa's style of film-making.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

T. A Miles revealed her theme for the A to Z Contest this year:

Emotions!

Also, last time I said that you could find out where to sign up for A to Z if you're interested and I was mistaken. It wasn't included in her post. Here is the official A to Z website, though.

See you there


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Now if you ask me, the guests are here for no other purpose than to pay tribute to me, as I rise over their heads in the flesh. Being in the nude, modesty has never been my strongest suit. Is it vanity, I ask you, to let them lay eyes on me, to delight in their cheers with such an open, shameless joy, and with no inhibitions whatsoever? Why should I refrain from basking in my own glory?

To read more click here: 
Guilty pleasures are the only ones worth having


----------



## erikhanberg

I've been working on a new project I call City of Z, a tech blog about Amazon. It covers a bunch of ground, including Amazon's effect on the urban character of Seattle. But here are all the publishing posts that have something to do with Amazon's publishing business.

http://www.cityofzee.com/category/publishing/

I particularly like my "Only Amazon" post: http://www.cityofzee.com/only-amazon/


----------



## A. S. Warwick

A post on an interesting historical figure I came across, Prince Khaemweset, son of Ramesses the Great, sometimes called the first Egyptologist. ANd then, over 1000 years later, during the Greco-Roman period, he got turned into a mythic hero in a couple of stories involving tomb raiding, visits to the afterlife and battles between magicians.

http://mistandshadows.com/2015/03/25/prince-khaemweset-the-first-egyptologist/


----------



## chrisstevenson

Guerrilla Warfare for Writers (special weapons and tactics)

Picking a Decent Publisher

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I took six seconds to think about something other than college basketball. Well, okay, it's about Latin American sandwiches to eat while watching basketball... You don't have to care about the sport. The sandwiches are delicious!

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/03/latinize-your-sandwich.html


----------



## Andre Jute

After all the millions of books I've sold, here's a book I - literally - made, by an innovative construction process I've just invented:
​Andre Jute's Unsewn, Unstapled Sliding Quarter Imperial 100% Cotton Embossed Leather Multimedia Sketchbook​


----------



## Simply Unbound

I just posted photos foods I tried in Thailand. The highlights are ant eggs and tadpoles.

Yes. Ant eggs. Yum!

http://simplyunbound.com/ant-eggs-and-tadpoles/

This will probably be my last post about Thailand. My blog will return to its regularly scheduled programming shortly.


----------



## mphicks

I've had a couple productive days at the blog!

First off, some news on what to expect from in 2015.

And related to that, my decision to go all-in with KDP Select.

Finally, some thoughts on the new and toxic Clean Reader app, which I can't link to here because the URL contains an expletive. But you can find it on the front page if you're interested.


----------



## dmburnett

I just posted about what got me started on my upcoming paranormal romance novel The Gifted and The Damned (The Vampire Wars Book One), an excerpt of the novel, and a giveaway for a set of five bracelets....The giveaway really put me in the doghouse with my teen daughter. She wanted the bracelets of herself!

http://www.danamichelleburnett.com/blog/all-stories-start-somewhere


----------



## RBC

Hi,

I've written a post about branding book covers. More specifically, branding covers for book series and what different ways there are for doing it. 15 examples included for some inspiration:

http://www.rockingbookcovers.com/book-cover-design/different-ways-to-brand-book-covers-for-series/

Hope it will be enjoyable and educational read!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

At Odds with Destiny is about characters from all walks of life, characters who don't take their fate for granted. With great intensity they fight to overcome obstacles, all the while reflecting on the internal changes they experience as the adventure unfolds.

What At Odds with Destiny is all about


----------



## Katelyn Uplinger Editor

I actually just started my blog today! I figured it was high time to get started on one for my editing and writing. Today I posted about when to use awhile versus a while and how to tell which is correct. You can read it here  [URL=https://katelynuplinger.wordpress]https://katelynuplinger.wordpress.com/2015/03/26/awhile-versus-a-while/[/url]


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I also take on the _Clean Reader_ debate.


----------



## Philip Harris

A recent post on my blog with the full scoop on David Gatewood's success...

http://www.solitarymindset.com/2015/03/24/the-truth-about-david-gatewood/

_Hi, I've merged this with our "Have You Posted to Your Blog Lately" thread. --Betsy_


----------



## alawston

Excellent stuff!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Not mine and not a blog, but I took part in a discussion about the Hugo Awards at the Skiffy and Fanty Show podcast.


----------



## Philip Harris

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Gotta be the silliest thing I ever read


----------



## IreneP

Author Maggie Le Page stopped by with *CHOCOLATE* and *FREE BOOKS*.

Stop by and chat - we're sharing!


----------



## J.J. Thompson

I left a post of gratitude for my readers. https://jamesjthompson.wordpress.com/2015/03/27/a-note-of-thanks/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about my THREE giveaways is on my blog today:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2015/03/27/dont-miss-my-three-giveaways/

Enter the giveaway and please share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "Interesting Survey on Ebook Pricing", http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Andrew Christie

On Painting the Bridge this week: sadness, sausages, and friends from over the border http://paintingthebridge.com/2015/03/28/512-smash-sausage-kitchen-the-comfort-of-food/


----------



## William Meikle

NEWS UPDATE: Details of forthcoming publications - THE DUNFIELD TERROR, TALES OF CTHULU INVICTUS and THE MAMMOTH BOOK OF SHERLOCK HOLMES ABROAD

http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

When she opened the door, he presented her with the flowers, and she seemed genuinely touched by the somewhat archaic gesture. She reached up to place a kiss tenderly on his cheek, and the warmth of her touch was still lingering as he followed her hesitantly into the apartment.--

To read more from Amalie Jahn's excerpt, click here:
In the spirit of spring


----------



## Andrew Christie

More from Painting the Bridge: Pastizzi! and Parmigiana! and an alluring waft of weed: http://paintingthebridge.com/2015/03/29/523-pastizzi-cafe-the-italian-local-we-wish-was-a-bit-closer-to-home/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

On my new book-marketing blog (which is a combination of sharing info & ideas with others and making notes for my own future reference), I did a little "post mortem" on my Thunderclap campaign that sent my book-launch message out to over half a million people online user accounts via over 100 supporters:

*After the Thunder: Three Mistakes in Retrospect*


----------



## TechnoHippy

Loukia Borrel provides a guest post about originality:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/guest-post-from-loukia-borrell.html


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: An interview with...well, me. There's also the usual links and stuff, but (and I usually don't do this) there's an awesome fan-made Doctor Who trailer video I link to on Thursday's post that everyone should watch. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I compare Feudal Fantasy to Industrial Age Fantasy.

https://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2015/03/30/thoughts-on-setting-industrial-age-creative-anachronism/


----------



## TechnoHippy

Mystery author Laurel Heidtman and romance author Lolli Powel (they are the same person!) join me in this week's Guest Author Interview:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/guest-author-interview-laurel-heidtman.html


----------



## ElenaLinville

What are the little things that boost your creativity on those days when writing feels like a chore? I'm talking about mine.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/03/30/the-little-things-that-boost-our-creativity/


----------



## Small Town Writer

I talk about waiting for the perfect time to release your book on my blog. Check it out!

https://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2015/03/20/patience/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I am thrilled to find a five-star review for my trilogy, The David Chronicles, written by top Amazon reviewer and author Sheila Deeth. In addition to her novel, Divide by Zero, she has written The Five Minute Bible Story Series, and other books. With a Masters in mathematics from Cambridge University, England, she is a a top reviewer for Amazon, Goodreads, Gather and other reading sites. This is what she says:

Biblical history, beautifully told, and set in a very real world


----------



## Andre Jute

Click the Snake​​


----------



## TechnoHippy

I've posted a preview of one of the books I have planned for next year - The Space Inbetween:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/the-space-inbetween-preview.html


----------



## Gene Bathurst

I posted a short and silly story:

http://genebathurst.blogspot.com/2015/03/the-rescue-magnum-thrax-short-story-by.html


----------



## lvcabbie

I actually made two new posts:

In Support of Father Serra @ http://msgdaleday.blogspot.com

Follow the Raven Re-released @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


----------



## William Meikle

Added FB Like and Google+1 buttons. Anybody want to test them and report back to me if they don't work?

http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about whether you are on my Fans Mailing List is on my blog today:

http://bit.ly/1yxQFyy

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

No clown am I
And not an April's fool
So don't ask me why
I stand here looking cool

In a minute I'll be gone
Because the book is free
Stay behind and yawn
Or get it now, before me



★ Kindle ★ Nook ★ 



 ★
★ Kobo ★ Smashwords ★


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intelligence Briefing is on my blog today:

http://bit.ly/1HiDEhm

Get informed, enjoy, and share, please.

Sincerely,

Ethan


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Just did a piece on friends and how they are all awesome. Not sure I did them justice, but what a great blessing having them!

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2015/04/my-friends-are-awesomeness.html


----------



## starkllr

Posted about casting my books for the day when Hollywood comes calling...

http://writingdreams.net/?p=3127


----------



## R. Doug

Just returned to the U.S. yesterday. Anyone miss me?

Here are the posts that were run in my absence, along with some sample shots, beginning with the first series:

Sample shots from a short three-post series on an excursion to the National Solar Observatory in Sunspot, NM:

One-Day Road Trip - Sunspot, New Mexico










Hiking Around the National Solar Observatory



















Fun Photo Friday - Favorites of Sunspot and the NSO


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from a new travel series I started on a 10-day cruise to some seldom-visited ports-of-call in the Sea of Cortez:

A New Cruise Series - First Stop San Diego



















San Diego Old Town - Stepping into the Mid-18th Century



















Fun Photo Friday - Some San Diego Old Town Favorites




























Continuing Through San Diego Old Town



















Día de Muertos in San Diego's Old Town


----------



## David Bussell

I wrote a blog about TERRIBLE, TERRIBLE SUPERHEROES to promote my new book, Normalized.


----------



## KL_Phelps

Decided to give the A to Z blogging challenge a go this year: A is for Attempting & Anxiety.

http://www.klphelps.com/a-is-for-attempting-anxiety/


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

We're doing A to Z as well!

First at The Immarcescible Word: A is for Apprehension


----------



## 69959

*I'm blogging about my attempt to write 150k this month for Camp Nano.*

Intro post

Day one


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I blogged about diversity because I believe life and citizenship is about accepting, embracing, and defending diversity.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/04/civil-rights-mean-everyone.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I post about _For Whom the Bell Trolls_, a charity anthology edited by KBoarders John L. Monk and Lindy Moone, which releases today and in which I have a story.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

A to Z challenge day 2: B is for Bitterness


----------



## KL_Phelps

B is for Bad Guy!


----------



## LGOULD

I posted some thoughts about classic rock music as an inspiration for my writing on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Andre Jute

Come Join my Tea Party​


----------



## EthanRussellErway

Just a few short words about the subject of Human Trafficking in my latest book.

http://ethanrussellerway.blogspot.com/2015/04/human-trafficking-major-subject-of.html?showComment=1428081802360#c375326459993115115


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "Scratching That Itch", http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## MGalloway

Here's a post about sketching "thumbnail novels" as a means of generating ideas.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I show off a new cover and remember that I'm coming up on my twenty year publication anniversary for a short story in a university magazines.


----------



## Thomas Watson

A new essay on the experience of writing...

https://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/2015/04/03/the-process-part-two-blazing-a-trail/


----------



## R. Doug

A small sampling of the photos from yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - Day of the Dead and Old Town Favorites:


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

Two more posts from T. A. Miles' A to Z challenge!

C is for Compassion
D is for Disbelief


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I am thrilled for the invitation by Victoria Howard to write a guest post on her website, MUSINGS OF A ROMANTIC SUSPENSE NOVELIST.
I titled it: Characters that linger.

This is how it starts:

During the year of writing my novel, Apart From Love, I discovered several ways of advancing the story. It originated from a short story about a twelve years old boy coming face to face, for the first time in his life, with the sad spectacle of death in the family.

I set it aside, thinking I was done with it. But this character, Ben, came back to me and started chatting, chatting, chatting incessantly in my head. So I asked myself, what if I 'aged' him by fifteen years? Where would he be then? Would he still admire his father as a hero-or will he be disillusioned at that point?

Want to read more? Click here: Characters that Linger


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

A sad story about a happy man, a man who
Loved poems, women, and a calm core
A sad story that crashed against the cliff, crashed onto 
A cold, indifferent shore-

To read more click here:
Without compass


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - NOVA SCOTIA FILM WORKERS PAY THEIR TAXES!

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/04/05/nova-scotia-film-workers-pay-their-taxes/


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: We celebrate April Fool's Day with two new Monkey Queen short stories, "A Game Of Scones" and "Three Women In A Stew (To Say Nothing Of The Guinea Pig)"! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## TechnoHippy

Eve Karlin joins me for this week's Guest Author Interview to tell us about her latest release 'City of Liars and Thieves':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/guest-author-interview-eve-karlin.html


----------



## ElenaLinville

Things we do for research or how I went to the gun range 

http://elenalinville.com/2015/04/06/lets-go-to-the-gun-range-or-things-we-do-in-the-name-of-research/


----------



## KL_Phelps

Day E for the A to Z Challenge: E is for Empire Strikes Back

http://www.klphelps.com/e-is-for-empire-strikes-back/


----------



## Small Town Writer

I was fortunate enough to get a few guest bloggers on my blog within the past couple months. In this week's post I discuss how I arranged them. Check it out: https://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2015/04/03/guest-blogging-inviting-others/


----------



## Peculiarist

This post is relevant to these boards...
http://www.peculiarist.com/2015/03/24/indies-dont-need-no-stinking-curator/


----------



## R. Doug

A little analysis on my part: The Real Culprit in the Germanwings Flight 9525 Crash


----------



## William Meikle

Shameless launch day plea for help 
http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intelligence Briefing is on my blog today:

http://bit.ly/1HLmkSd

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Steve W.

On lying to kids, and why being a liar is awesome! 
http://stevewhibley.blogspot.ca/


----------



## KL_Phelps

F is for Fast and Furious 
http://www.klphelps.com/f-is-for-fast-and-furious/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

As Uriah is summoned back to the court I ask myself, why is he so obstinate, so determined not to visit his wife? It is possible that a hint, a rumor of his her adultery has already reached his ears? If so, is there any course of action open to him?

To read more click here:
Haven't you just come from a military campaign?


----------



## AlexisR

I have a new post up this morning about DIY covers, and how it's best to trust a professional, but if you're going to DIY, how to make the best of those efforts:

http://www.lexirad.com/5-little-known-tips-to-make-a-great-do-it-yourself-ebook-cover/


----------



## danteexplorer

Been a while. http://www.davelafferty.com


----------



## Tig Carson

I wrote about my Experience Working As A Projectionist.

"The Once Exciting Life of a Projectionist"
http://www.tigcarson.com/2015/04/the-once-exciting-life-of-projectionist.html


----------



## Stephanie Tsikrikas

I announced the Kindle release of my novel. 

http://straysiders.com/2015/04/07/announcing-the-digital-release-of-the-straysiders-dream-journal-and-more/


----------



## Matthew Stott

I reveal some of the other options I had for my new book cover.

http://mrmatthewstott.com/


----------



## Steve Vernon

It is April and a time for wearing your Wellies.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/04/08/the-wellie-boot/


----------



## KL_Phelps

G is for Gaming!


----------



## Ethan Jones

My 10 Questions with Bruce DeSilva, author of A SCOURGE OF VIPERS, is on my blog today:

http://bit.ly/1FCBnNZ

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan Jones


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost

I did an article on book branding and covers: http://sfrostcovers.com/three-tips-book-cover-typography/


----------



## lisamaliga

This blog post is for creative people...especially those who enjoy soap crafting.

https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/04/06/happy-birthday-melt-and-pour-soap-recipes-new-ebook-excerpt


----------



## R. Doug

My second aviation safety-related blog post of the week: The Classic Definition of Insanity - Privatizing Essential Government Services . . . Again . . . and Expecting Different Results!


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Just blogged a beautiful list of delicious recipe ideas with edible flowers. Love that combo!

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/04/20-beautiful-dishes-with-edible-flowers.html


----------



## KL_Phelps

H is for Horror!


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

I wrote about the disappointment and frustration of yet another officer-involved shooting of an unarmed black man. This time it was in South Carolina.

https://jlep.wordpress.com/2015/04/09/the-ugliness-of-arrogance-bullets-crack-the-facade-of-southern-charm/


----------



## Cactus Lady

A couple of author spotlights (paranormal genre):

http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/author-spotlight-jl-mcfadden1

http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/author-spotlight-kk-gould


----------



## ♨

If anyone is up for a craft challenge, I put a new one up on my blog today:

Craft Game: Not So Bright Peeps

The challenge is that you can only use monosyllabic words or, rather, words of not more than one sound since _monosyllabic_ is a multisyllabic word.

Can be a tough challenge. Feel free to join in!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I wrote about my exciting news! My optioned screenplay is on IMBd! http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com/2015/04/a-dream-come-true.html

I'm doing the happy dance!


----------



## TonyWrites

I just posted about the closing of Writer.ly:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/writer-ly-is-closing-down/

And made another post which slammed a writing scam website:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/the-anatomy-of-the-mywritingjobnow-scam/


----------



## TonyWrites

Brianna Lee McKenzie said:


> I wrote about my exciting news! My optioned screenplay is on IMBd! http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com/2015/04/a-dream-come-true.html
> 
> I'm doing the happy dance!


Congratulations.


----------



## kyokominamino

The last book in my UF series (now conveniently located below in my sig) is now available for pre-order on Amazon! Blog post contains all the info on how to get a copy, plus the Goodreads giveaway info as well.

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/pre-order-the-holy-dark/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about ARCTIC WARGAME having 199 reviews on Amazon is on my blog today:

http://bit.ly/1JufQbv

Enjoy and share, and please post the 200th review if you have enjoyed ARCTIC WARGAME.

Sincerely,

Ethan


----------



## IreneP

A. Catherine Noon is my guest today with advice on making a decent cup of herbal tea and a *BOOK GIVEAWAY*.

Also, if you scroll to the bottom of the page you can *register to win a $75 Amazon gift card!*

http://www.irenepreston.com/blog/2015/04/catherine-noon-dont-burn-the-water-herbal-tea/


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

Recently, I've had the pleasure of finding out that one of my readers (also a personal friend) made a painting inspired by the worlds in my novel. She also titled it _Mindguard_. It was really cool to see, so I wrote a post about that.

http://www.andreicherascu.com/blog/forget-mindguard-the-movie-i-present-to-you-mindguard-the-painting


----------



## KL_Phelps

I is for Ideas!


----------



## starkllr

Posting about a movie that I can't figure out why I liked...

http://writingdreams.net/?p=3168


----------



## MGalloway

I wrote up a post about using description lists to overcome mini-bouts of writer's block.


----------



## Andre Jute

​*Click me*​


----------



## Mohan_

Musing on books by Indian American writers https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/8180459-musing-on-books-by-indian-american-writers


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Wrote a short, called "The Kite" about a woman reminiscing about her idyllic childhood, her first kite, and a moment that changed everything. The first in stories for the anthology about the aftermath of infidelity, the blog contains links to the story (to read, review, critique as you see fit). Seeking brutal honesty.

[URL=http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/04/the-kite-read-story-for-free]http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/04/the-kite-read-story-for-free.html[/url]


----------



## R. Doug

I lucked out last week while shooting flowers for today's Fun Photo Friday - Springtime in the Desert. Had two visitors, a bee and a hummingbird. Here's a small sample of the shots I posted:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

It's a rush, don't break a heel!
The price is slashed, this book--a steal!

Check it out: #99cents #sale: 
#99cents #sale: RISE TO POWER and THE EDGE OF REVOLT


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

More A to Z theme from T. A. Miles: Emotions

E is for Elation
F is for Fear
G is for Gratefulness
H is for Hopelessness
I is for Irritability
J is for Jealousy


----------



## KL_Phelps

J is for Jar Jar


----------



## SVD

*Sometimes We Ran 3: Rescue* is released to the general zombie-loving public - finally! 

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/8183005-keep-fighting-until-they-all-come-home


----------



## Andrew Christie

King Street Newtown: things get personal when the churn threatens my curry mash: http://paintingthebridge.com/2015/04/12/528-matee-turkish-grill-can-you-be-finished-in-an-hour/


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: We slow down after the craziness leading up to April Fool's Day last week (and you can read both of the new Monkey Queen short stories that were posted then!), but we do pay tribute to the legendary Stan Freberg. Plus, a penguin video, because penguins. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Don't miss this opportunity! A select group of authors has joined forces with me, to bring you amazing stories narrated by great voice actors. This spring, we invite you for an early Mother's Day picnic.. Come listen to voice clips from the audiobooks. You may win one of them!

Join us here:


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

TonyWrites said:


> Congratulations.


Thanks! I'm so excited!


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Travelling through some old fading country towns, I was struck by a sense of melancholy. http://mistandshadows.com/2015/04/13/the-melancholy-of-old-towns/


----------



## TechnoHippy

Richard A Lester joins me in the latest Guest Author Interview to tell us about his latest release 'The Check Out':

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/guest-author-interview-richard-lester.html


----------



## ElenaLinville

What makes you stop reading a book? These are my pet peeves.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/04/13/what-makes-you-put-a-book-down-and-never-pick-it-back-up/


----------



## Andre Jute

Does it infuriate you when you are cheated by mailorder on something too small to return?​


----------



## mgilmour

I just release a preview of the first episode in Book Two of the Mindwars.
Episode 1 - They're Here


----------



## Claudia King

New release today! Well, a day or two ago, but Amazon took a while to catch up with the other retailers. More romantic werewolfy rompings in the neolithic period!

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/the-alphas-concubine-part-three.html


----------



## KL_Phelps

K is for Kindle


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample shots from today's Arriving Cabo San Lucas:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

In the last 2 months At Odds with Destiny has consistently ranked amazingly well on Amazon. It has been at the top of its genre, which has earned the boxed set its #1 Amazon Bestseller rank. 
Want to see for yourself what all the buzz is about? Get your copy of it!

#1 Amazon #BestSeller badge for AT ODDS WITH DESTINY


----------



## Victoria J

Just released the first sample chapter of my upcoming novel Mission: Harbeasts of Mars! The fourth book in the Mission series!

http://www.epistlepublishing.com/pencilword/2015/4/11/mission-harbeasts-of-mars-sample-chapter


----------



## Claudine Gueh

A post of self-encouragements this week.

*Picture & Quote Inspirations: We Are On Our Way*
http://www.carryusoffbooks.com/blog/picture-quote-inspirations-we-are-on-our-way


----------



## mphicks

Here's the big cover art reveal for Emergence, my second sci-fi/cyberpunk novel and sequel to Convergence: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2015/04/14/emergence-cover-reveal/
Art was done by Glendon Haddix at Streetlight Graphics, and he did a bang-up job in my opinion.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

No single player makes or breaks the game of golf, but most would admit things are just a tad more thrilling when Tiger Woods plays. In the same vein, the Presidential race just turned the curve into a whole new lane of excitement now that Hillary Rodham Clinton is running. Will you be watching?

https://jlep.wordpress.com/2015/04/14/like-micheal-jackson-sang-this-is-it-2016-could-possibly-be-the-most-exciting-race-in-history/


----------



## KL_Phelps

L is for labels


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted to my new book-marketing blog about *borrowing authority*, i.e., for nonfiction books.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I rushed to bring her a tray of ripe fruit. Then I put my arm around her and could not wait until she was done eating. Between one little nibble and another she told me, in her most delicious voice, to slow down. 
"Do not arouse or awaken love," she said, "until it so desires."

To read more click here:
Mother's Day Gift: Strengthen me with raisins for I am faint with love


----------



## SteveHarrison

My latest blog post, Genre Friction, about the problems when your novel crosses a large number of genres:

https://stormingtime.wordpress.com/6-genre-friction/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Small piece on the personal blog about a dream (a rarity when afflicted by interrupted sleep and irregular habits). Now how to use the imagery in work...

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2015/04/dreaming-of-mattenklopper.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's blog post Cabo - Seals, Pelicans, Rocks, and Scooby-Doo:


----------



## Stephanie Tsikrikas

The monthly progress report

http://straysiders.com/2015/04/15/mid-april-progress-report/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Check out my latest blog entry.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/04/15/straight-razor-at-scallywags/


----------



## KL_Phelps

N is for Nightmares


----------



## Mel Comley

Linda Prather and I both have thrillers being released tomorrow. I'm blogging about a joint FB event we're holding. We're also offering a Mini iPad as a prize in a Rafflecopter too. http://ow.ly/LHsja Everyone is welcome. Win a prize every hour on the hour!


----------



## Andre Jute

On somebody else's blog:​
"Speed limits are definitely a good thing for the British, the Americans and other dangerous drivers."​


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Former Pimp claims creators of hit show stole his life story and has slammed "Empire" with a one billion dollar lawsuit.

https://jlep.wordpress.com/2015/04/16/new-contender-to-the-empire-claims-hit-show-stole-his-true-life-story/


----------



## Stephanie R

First post on KBoards, here! I just started my blog a couple of months ago, and while at first it felt stilted, now I love the freedom of writing something that's not fiction. My daughter and I write together, but we also find inspiration in photography projects. Happy writing all--I'm excited to join this community! 

http://redbirdsandrabbits.com/2015/04/15/my-little-partner-in-crime/


----------



## KL_Phelps

O is for OMG!


----------



## IreneP

Happy Friday everyone! Kimberly Dean is visiting with me today.

She's a got super-duper easy-to-make *strawberry pie recipe*, a peek at her new book, and a *giveaway for a cute dreaming bear* decoration.

If you make to the bottom of the page, you can *enter to win a $10 Amazon Gift Card*. (There may be a *$75 Amazon GC *up for grabs, too).


----------



## Alan Spade

A promo post today, since Amazon finally put one of my short stories free!

http://alanspade.blogspot.fr/2015/04/a-brief-history-of-ardalia.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I hear his tearful voice from behind. 
"I'll be damned," he wails in astonishment. "The little rascal's gone! Oh David, David... Why, why did you have to be such a smart ass, why did you dare come here, to the front... You should've stayed with mom..."

To read more click here: 
#MothersDay #Gift: She'll kill you, anyway!


----------



## lisamaliga

How I got a new book cover after only one week thanks to the Kboards signature bar! 
Here's the link: https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/04/17/give-the-gift-of-hand-crafted-soap


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "Gender Imbalances on the Literary Scene" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!


----------



## Small Town Writer

I had a lot of fun designing the interior for my print book. This week on my blog I write about my process and some tips. Check it out: http://t.co/NmoePFviLY


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from yesterday's blog post* Fun Photo Friday - Cabo Marina Favorites*:


----------



## KL_Phelps

P is for Pizza!


----------



## Andrew Christie

When there are no children about you can get serious about your bacon http://paintingthebridge.com/2015/04/19/529-martini-cafe-serious-about-bacon/


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

The Western and an Element of Humanity: What is it that elevates a good Western above the level of simply action and chase scenes?

http://www.thesecondsentence.blogspot.com/2015/04/the-western-and-element-of-humanity.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Somewhere at night a string sings out
All's dark, silent, filled with doubt
I'm alone, and you?
Out there, in the cold, a string sings out...

To read more, and listen to the narration, click here:
Forgive me, Ma


----------



## lisamaliga

Readers, don't get ripped off with a plagiarized Kindle Unlimited eBook! Please read this article to learn how to tell the legitimate eBooks from the rip-offs! 
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/04/19/dont-buy-or-borrow-kindle-unlimited-rip-off-ebooks


----------



## John H. Carroll

I was looking at my blog and wondering what to write about next. I came up with this:
http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2015/04/why-i-blog.html


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today I started a series of posts about protagonists that I definitely don't want to read about.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/04/20/protagonists-i-dont-want-to-read-about-part-1/


----------



## KL_Phelps

Q is for Quitting


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"Tell us the truth," she demands. "Are you having an affair?"
So what choice do I have but to swear, "In heaven's name, what are you suggesting?"
"I'm not suggesting," says she. "I'm just saying."
"I would never betray my wives!"

To read more click here:
Mother's Day Gift: Dear, are you cheating on us?


----------



## IreneP

Today on the blog I:

Steal a friend's topic
Name-drop shamelessly (Sherry Thomas, KJ Charles)
Talk about BAD THINGS


I'm talking about how to achieve emotional intensity in our writing (aka *THE FEELS*)

http://www.irenepreston.com/blog/2015/04/the-feels-topic-shamelessly-stolen-from-liv-rancourt/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post on my promo campaign is on my blog today:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2015/04/20/fog-of-war-is-99-cents-2/

Enjoy and share, please.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Claudine Gueh

*Looking for Cover Art?* I've painted a few suitable for literary fiction, women's fiction, memoirs, adventure, inspirational and non-fiction. Check them out!

http://www.carryusoffbooks.com/blog/looking-for-cover-art


----------



## jhbardwell

I update my blog once a week, but I'm only three weeks into it.  Most of them have been op-ed rather than content driven.  

On Wednesday, I have will blog about pseudonyms, naked versus nude anonymity, and literary exhibitionism.  Check it out at: twigboatpress.com

Sincerely,

J. H. Bardwell


----------



## R. Doug

A couple of sample shots from *Heading Out Towards Land's End*:


----------



## KL_Phelps

R is for Robots!


----------



## SunshineOnMe

Here's my latest- Stopping Negative Self-Talk http://joyfullivingpafterchildabuse.blogspot.com/2015/04/stopping-negative-self-talk.html


----------



## FAUSGA

My latest blog post:

How to Integrate mailchimp into wordpress


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

To Write "Z" is Human, to Notice the "S" is Divine - the ongoing saga of a name misspelled: http://www.thesecondsentence.blogspot.com/2015/04/to-write-z-is-human-to-notice-s-is.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

She bares her breast and brings him in, tilting herself into his little mouth, but the baby is too sleepy, it seems, to suck her milk. 
I get up, and walk away to the sound of her voice singing a melodious lullaby, at the end of which it trails off, ever so tenderly, into sadness.

To read more click here:
I watch the two of them, mother and child


----------



## ilamont

Posted a blog announcement of the latest IN 30 MINUTES guide, _The Successful Virtual Office In 30 Minutes_:

[deleted excerpt]

Incidentally, the new book is a great resource for authors who are interested in optimizing their writing spaces to increase output and minimize distractions. You can read an excerpt here.


----------



## Weibart

My latest post is about how self-published graphic novelists / comics creators are in a unique position to do something different when it comes to digital VS print formats:

https://weibblog.wordpress.com/2015/04/22/why-the-readers-perspective-is-key-to-print-vs-digital-comics/


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from today's blog post _*Continuing Our Tour of Land's End and El Arco (The Arch)*_:


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

On my indie writer marketing blog, I posted *Build an Audience via "Piracy"* regarding Creative Commons licensing and BitTorrent.


----------



## E.R.Baine

Awkward 

E.R. Baine Addressing Reviews: My Theory of Authorship

http://chunksie101.blogspot.com/2015/04/er-baine-addressing-reviews-my-theory.html


----------



## 13500

A real skull as Yorick in the Royal Shakespeare Company's Hamlet? Love it! Here are some other things I love about Shakespeare on the anniversary of his birth.
http://bit.ly/1blgFrC


----------



## Cactus Lady

Character interview with Orl Fazar, the drifter and renegade mage from Bad Hunting:
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/character-interview-orl-fazar

Review of Demon Divided, urban fantasy by Sharon Stevenson:
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/book-review-demon-divided


----------



## louannpope

For information about acceptable LGBT language, please take a look at my latest blog post: http://louannpope.com/lp-blog/.
Although the guidelines and explanations are somewhat more suited to nonfiction, they are still helpful for fiction--even if just to differentiate acceptable words from derogatory words so that you can better decide which to use in dialogue to achieve the desired effect.









_Hi, LouAnn. I've merged this with our blog post thread. PM me if you have any questions. --Betsy/KB Mod_


----------



## msfowle

BIG NEWS! Check out The First Series Collection! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-16N


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "Watching the Indie Revolution Unfold" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Joel Arnold

I've been blogging about this vintage scrapbook I found of a family's road trip from Minnesota to California and back in 1937 - I'm doing it in parts, and have the first five entries done. It starts here:

http://authorjoelarnold.blogspot.com/2015/04/1937-scrapbook-part-1.html


----------



## FAUSGA

New Blog post about my April 2015 Author Website Designs


----------



## kyokominamino

My fourth novel, The Holy Dark, came out today! All relevant info posted here: http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/the-holy-dark-is-finally-here/


----------



## TonyWrites

I recently made a post where I busted Stephen Ambrose (yes, _that _guy) for telling likes about George Custer in his book _Crazy Horse and Custer_:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/lies-stephen-ambrose-told-in-crazy-horse-and-custer/

I then made another post when I busted another fraudulent historian and his claims about the Hiroshima bombing:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/the-lies-charles-pellegrino-told-in-the-last-train-from-hiroshima/

Finally, I made a post where I pointed out that a freelancer is not the same as a volunteer:

http://www.tonyheld.hoboandbowser.net/thats-freelancer-not-volunteer/


----------



## R. Doug

A quick shot from a series of photos I ran on yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - Danza de los Voladores:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Mom has a soft heart, but she is tough 
She is busy-but perhaps, not enough?
Give her ten novels, the best I found!
In this boxed set, they're neatly bound

To read more click here:
Mother's Day gift: She is busy--but perhaps, not enough?


----------



## Small Town Writer

I had a lot of fun designing the print book interior for The Blood Moon. Check out the tips I share at my blog: https://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2015/04/17/designing-your-print-book-interior/


----------



## David Wisehart

*"Character Arcs in Maleficent"*

In Disney's _Maleficent_, the title character goes through a 6-step character arc.

The villain, Stefan, goes through a 3-step character arc.

In this blog post, I show exactly how these character arcs work, and how you can use these patterns in your own writing...

http://characterchange.com/character-arcs-in-maleficent-2/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest post on comics in my lifetime and Free Comic Book Day.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/04/26/free-comic-book-day/


----------



## scolby

I try to blog at least once a week. It's rarely anything related to my fiction writing, but the style and tone of voice are similar enough. Although it doesn't make much sense that posts about baseball and Boston nightlife and online dating would drive sales of fantasy novels, I've had a few blog readers mention that they bought my books because they simply like the way I write.

Check it out: www.scottcolbywrites.com


----------



## R. Doug

Today is not one of my usual blogging days, but I ran across an outrageously funny "Glock Engineer Interview" video that just screamed out for sharing with my readers: *Outrageously Funny Video -- "Glock Engineer Interview"*


----------



## mphicks

I'll be writing a novel for the Apocalypse Weird series! Here's my announcement following the official nod from Nick Cole:

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2015/04/24/announcement-i-am-destroying-the-world-effective-immediately/


----------



## Claudia King

Latest serial release today, along with future plans! Also I'm terrible at deadlines. That's what I became an indie to try and avoid. 

http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/the-alphas-concubine-part-four-published.html


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog? More like "this fortnight", as I skipped last week on this thread. The highlight was meeting and thanking Stan Sakai, creator of the _Usagi Yojimbo_ comic. Plus a report on the Big Wow con, why dark chocolate bunnies need to watch their ears even after Easter, and the shocking photo you never thought you'd see! And even more! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## 69959

Continuing to blog about writing 150k this month for Camp NaNo. http://stacyclaflin.com/blog/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I blog about Modgate, this week. It has very little to do with writing Fantasy Novels, but a fair bit about collaboration and indie communities.

https://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2015/04/27/the-mod-debacle-creative-collectives-and-the-profit-motive/


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today I continue my series of posts about protagonists I don't want to read about. Here is part 2 if you are interested.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/04/27/protagonists-i-dont-want-to-read-about-part-2/


----------



## SA_Soule

Yup, posted to both of my blogs this week!

*15 Ways to Create an Awesome Book Title* http://bookcover-designs.blogspot.com/2015/03/15-ways-to-create-awesome-fiction-book.html

*BEING AN INDIE AUTHOR IS TOUGH* http://fictionwritingtools.blogspot.com/2015/04/being-indie-author-is-tough-amwriting.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's _*Arriving La Paz, Baja*_:


----------



## Amanda Hough

Finally managed to get my bottom in gear and post a blog. It's media related.

https://www.progressivedits.com/


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

My inaugural post on my new book design site!:

Welcome to my Dreams


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Bringing peace to Baltimore; the truth must come out.

https://jlep.wordpress.com/2015/04/28/tensions-in-baltimore-run-amok-the-naked-truth-is-the-only-solution-what-really-happened/


----------



## MoMoBud

My struggle with chronic pain and being unable to find joy in the thing I loved the most: http://iamwilding.com/2015/04/23/when-i-could-no-longer-ride/


----------



## henderson

Why I like Noble House by James Clavell and how it shapes my writing.

https://rdhendersonstories.wordpress.com/2015/04/27/why-i-like-noble-house-by-james-clavell/


----------



## lisamaliga

23 years ago, the L.A. Riots began. Here's a brief [edited] excerpt of what it was like:
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/04/26/1992-los-angeles-riots-excerpt-from-diary-of-a-hollywood-nobody


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

After that, nobody says anything for a couple of minutes, until the sound of a car rumbling up the driveway breaks the silence. Headlights shine in the window. Then the car goes quiet and the lights go out, and a moment later the doorbell rings. Dad opens the door, and Brian's there, flowers in hand.

To read more from James DiBenedetto 's novel click here:
In the spirit of spring: Brian's there, flowers in hand


----------



## Kenton Crowther

Posted to my blognovel on Friday. It's a flashback scene about Vauclare the vamp's early days with the Supreme Godhead Outreach Church:

http://www.kentoncrowther.com/blog-crowthers-columns


----------



## KL_Phelps

Youth isn't wasted on the young - it's unappreciated


----------



## G. Henkel

Here's my latest blog post: Custom fonts in iBooks - http://guidohenkel.com/2015/04/custom-fonts-in-ibooks/


----------



## chrisstevenson

Ugh, I'm late. But I had a pulmonary embolism--multiple blood clots in both lungs. I'm trying desperately to get into the swing and would appreciate any followers to brighten my day.

Another installment for Guerrilla Warfare for Writers:

Picking a Decent Publisher--Part Two.

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"Of course," he bares his teeth, belittling me with laughter. "It's always the mother. Yours must be a smart woman to keep you safe, away from any danger." 
"I give you my word, I'll follow you anywhere," I say. "Even to the battlefield. Sounds exciting, no matter what my mother says."

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by David George, click here:
Sounds exciting no matter what my mother says


----------



## SteveHarrison

My latest blog piece for Starts at 60, about why I no longer watch TV news:

http://www.startsatsixty.com.au/blogs/no-news-is-good-news-why-i-stopped-watching-tv-news


----------



## Andre Jute

If you're a *writer*, a *painter*, a *photographer*, an *illustrator*, a *designer*, you should pay attention to what is included in "content" that you or someone else puts on a page with a Paypal button, because *from 1 July 2015 Paypal will claim copyright over it*. And over "works derived from it", which could kill your chances of ever selling a series to a trad publisher, or to the movies. More at​
Now Paypal tries to grab the copyrights of 
artists, writers and photographers, 
free and forever​


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for the PayPal warning, Andre. That's pretty awful.

I posted my Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up, crossposted to the Speculative Fiction Showcase.


----------



## msfowle

*Why YOU Should Care About Copyright >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-17n*


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from *Continuing Along the La Paz Boardwalk*:


----------



## Ethan Jones

My note about my May Newsletter is on my blog today:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2015/04/30/may-newsletter-going-out-tomorrow/

Enjoy and share, please.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## SVD

Sometimes We Ran 3 - Now in print form!

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/8288187-sometimes-we-ran-3-rescue---now-in-print-form


----------



## Cactus Lady

I'm reading a book for each letter from A to Z on my Kindle. Here's a roundup of H through N:
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/reading-a-z-challenge-h-n


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "Wearing All Those Hats", http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I posted my April numbers

http://kmckinley.net/2015/04/30/april-2015-numbers/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Apart From Love you shouldn't be
Get this book, a gift for thee!

Free: Apart From Love


----------



## LGOULD

Are paid reviews worth it? I posted some thoughts about this on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

We've been enjoying our ice cream machine, but also finally rolled out a recipe for a no churn vanilla cream we've had for about 5 years. It is easy to make and requires no special equipment or esoteric ingredients. A pure joy to the palate!

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/05/no-churn-premium-vanilla-ice-cream.html


----------



## Thomas Watson

Stories and stars...

https://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/2015/04/21/a-slice-of-sky/


----------



## Small Town Writer

I discussed briefly in a previous thread ways to effectively use videos to gain more readers and promote your books, but I dig deeper on my blog, The Independent Author, this week. Check it out: http://wp.me/p4Gsg7-3a


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog post - JUDGING AN E-BOOK BY ITS COVER.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/05/02/judging-a-book-by-its-cover/


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples of the photos I posted on yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - Looking Around La Paz:


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

My latest post - a peek into my collection of writing notebooks, and how I use them: http://www.thesecondsentence.blogspot.com/2015/05/meet-notebooks.html


----------



## Shei Darksbane

So, I painted my daughter's bookshelf and I wrote about it on my blog on my new website. ^^
http://darksbanebooks.com/cupcakes-new-bookshelf-plus-a-little-art/

There's pictures and a story and I hope you guys enjoy it.
My daughter's 8th birthday is Friday and this was part of her gift from the family.

I just really wanted to share this with you guys and I hope that's okay.


----------



## lvcabbie

I've actually posted two pieces in two days! Very unusual for me.

Canonization doesn't mean Junipero Serra was perfect is about a panel of scholars rebutting attacks on the Blessed Father.

Pope Francis celebrates Junipero Serra at Rome's North American College is his homily that continues to support the goal of canonization.

check them out a http://msgdaleday.blogspot.com


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Arshness said:


> So, I painted my daughter's bookshelf and I wrote about it on my blog on my new website. ^^
> http://darksbanebooks.com/cupcakes-new-bookshelf-plus-a-little-art/
> 
> There's pictures and a story and I hope you guys enjoy it.
> My daughter's 8th birthday is Friday and this was part of her gift from the family.
> 
> I just really wanted to share this with you guys and I hope that's okay.


What fun! I love purple. Closest I could get as a kid was lavender!!! Happy birthday, Cupcake!

Betsy


----------



## A. S. Warwick

I did a piece on my new blog about why I write (and read) short fiction.

http://talesfromathousandworlds.com/2015/05/03/why-i-write-short-fiction/


----------



## FAUSGA

New Blog Article!

Author Websites Platform: Wix vs WordPress


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: We feature Willow's gorgeous cover art for the upcoming fourth Monkey Queen book, _A Tiding Of Magpies_! Plus progress reports, links, and why a stuffed penguin still likes The Doubleclicks. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## lisamaliga

This post is aimed at helping readers of nonfiction books. 
http://notesfromnadir.blogspot.com/2015/04/how-to-avoid-kindle-unlimited-rip-off.html


----------



## msfowle

Check Out This FREE Book Alert! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-17r


----------



## mphicks

Today's post is all about my newest sci-fi cyberpunk/action release, EMERGENCE: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2015/05/04/emergence-now-available-a-free-book/


----------



## ElenaLinville

Sooooo... I watched The Avengers: Age of Ultron, and my weird brain came up with a post about the importance of laughter even in dire situations. Go figure why 

Anyway, if you are interested, go take a look

http://elenalinville.com/2015/05/04/the-new-avengers-or-the-importance-of-laughter-even-in-dire-situations/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"What matters is only what's here. I touch my skin right under my breasts, which is where the little one's curled, and where he kicks, 'cause he has to. Like, he don't feel so cosy no more. Here, can you feel it? I reckon he wants me to talk to him. He can hear me inside, for sure. He can hear every note of this silvery music--"

To read more and hear the amazing narration click here:
Mother's Day Gift: I touch my skin right under my breast, where the little one's curled


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Rejoice writers! Now you can write in peace without fear of losing the shirts off of your backs.

https://jlep.wordpress.com/2015/05/04/taxes-schmaxes-fear-not-writers-can-get-a-break-in-todays-business-world/


----------



## Natasha Holme

Published a post for the first time since November:

*Am I gay?*


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from those posted on my blog post _*The Buildings of La Paz*_:


----------



## FAUSGA

New blog post!!

*Why Your Facebook Page Can Never Take the Place of an Author Website*


----------



## JETaylor

Happy Cinco de Mayo

Megan Padalecki and Big Mo are on my blog today... http://jetaylor75.blogspot.com/2015/05/author-spotlight-megan-padalecki.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

My Weekly Intelligence Briefing is on my blog today:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2015/05/05/weekly-intelligence-briefing-34/

Enjoy and share, please.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## 69959

I posted about my autographed paperback giveaway: http://stacyclaflin.com/2015/05/01/enter-to-win-an-autographed-paperback/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about FOG OF WAR taking the top place in the Assassination, Espionage and Terrorism categories on Amazon is on my blog today:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2015/05/06/fog-of-war-is-no-1/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Writer&#039;s Block

Just put Chapter 5 of Colony One Mars. up on my blog for all to read & comment.

http://geraldmkilby.com/colony-one-mars-chapter-5-com/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Blogged about writing the stories for the upcoming collection, tentatively called "The Bloody Trail of Disenchantment", about the aftermath of infidelity, and put up a tiny excerpt in what I expect will be a really fun story to write:

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/05/dynamic-duo-excerpt.html


----------



## R. Doug

Some shots from yesterday's _*Catedral de Nuestra Señora de La Paz - Cathedral of Our Lady of Peace*_:


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Succeeding on Facebook; how to stay in your lane. Making Facebook work for writers.

https://jlep.wordpress.com/2015/05/07/798/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I talk about a fire that destroyed a 150 year old department store in my hometown and the background.


----------



## Queen Mab

I posted about my first Kindle Countdown this weekend (starts tomorrow!):

http://gabriellawest.net/2015/05/07/catch-time-of-grace-on-kindle-countdown-this-weekend/


----------



## chrisstevenson

From Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:

Self-Publishing on the Rampage

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I was fascinated by my grandmother and her mother's stories about the secret language of fans and, along with my great uncle's access to handmade lace fans started my obsession with them -- from their construction to dance...

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2015/05/the-secret-language-of-fans.html


----------



## William Meikle

Guest blogging today, about THE MIDNIGHT EYE
https://joshuamreynolds.wordpress.com/2015/05/08/a-grimoire-of-eldritch-investigators-derek-adams/


----------



## SteveHarrison

I have been getting increasingly annoyed by writing advice lately, so what else could I do but blog about it!

Here's Righting Advice

https://stormingtime.wordpress.com/7-righting-advice/


----------



## Andre Jute

​


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

By and by, a perfect calm comes upon me. I have no thought in my head, no clue that this is to be the last sunrise, the last morning that I spend with my mother; no premonition that our time together is running out, and that I should kiss her, and hug her, and bid her farewell--

To read more & listen to the beautiful narration click here:
I should kiss her and hug her and bid her farewell


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

*Audiobooks saved my life!*

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2015/05/audiobooks-saved-my-life.html


----------



## R. Doug

A couple of samples from the images I posted in yesterday's *Photo Friday -- Last Look La Paz before Heading to Loreto*:


----------



## sydneystrand

A new one went up about Taping Duct Tape Across Your Inner Voice's Mouth. A plan of action was included, with practical and impractical thoughts. ;o)

Link to blog in signature.

-S.


----------



## mickeywrites981

I blogged today about my future plans as a writer.

milesmv81.wordpress.com

Check it out!


----------



## TechnoHippy

Discover a wealth of short fiction from a range of talented writers in the Short Fiction Archive here:

http://thecultofme.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/short-fiction-archive.html

I've just added the winning stories from July 2014's Short Fiction contest to the archive..


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: It's a big one! We announce the release date for _A Tiding Of Magpies_, with the first preorder links and a sneak preview with Chapters One and Two! And we still find time to discuss Disney Infinity! Plus: When Penguins Go Bad. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

I discuss the game Bloodborne and what we can learn from it as Fantasy/Steampunk authors.

https://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2015/05/11/shades-of-obsession-steampunk-themes-what-fantasy-writers-can-learn-from-bloodborne/


----------



## FAUSGA

New Blog post about the 5 Key Elements Any Literary Agent Wants to See in an Author Website


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today I decided to pay homage to one of my favorite authors who, sadly, left us in March 2015, - Sir Terry Pratchett.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/05/11/authors-who-changed-my-life-sir-terry-pratchett/


----------



## William Meikle

New Scottish Sword and Sorcery series launched today 
http://www.williammeikle.com/aboutseton.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announce my latest release, which was written in response to a writing challenge.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Will you be watching the big "American Idol" finale? Or are you so over this show?

https://jlep.wordpress.com/2015/05/12/american-idol-cancelled-but-never-forgotten/#respond


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's _*Landing in Lovely Loreto*_:


----------



## Small Town Writer

I discussed using videos to enhance your author platform on the blog last week. Check it out here: https://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2015/05/01/using-videos/


----------



## daringnovelist

A couple of things on my blogs lately:

An update of the Xtreme Outlining Challenge, which is now in the writing phase. So far, it's not going as fast as I would like (trying for 5k a day) but it is going even better than expected for the overall writing. This week I discovered how much it enhances my Joy of Writing Across The Whole Book.

On the podcast, I recently read a couple of my own works.

Ep 15 - The Bellhound is a contemporary fantasy story about a woman and a not-quite-a-dog. I think it's probably my best episode yet.

Ep 16 - First chapter of The Man Who Did Too Much - In which we meet George, the man who does too much, and Gwen, the woman for which he does too much _for_, and get a hint of the other protagonist, and series detective, Karla Marquette, the woman who watches too many movies. (Light mystery suspense.)

This one was kind of a challenge, because I had to do accents -- not extreme accents, but accents that don't exist outside of my head, which actually made it tougher.

Camille


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Michelle Bellon is a young yet prolific author. Her books, Embracing Me, Embracing You and Rogue Alliance,are a thrill to read, as she writes as easily in one genre as another. It feels so rewarding to find her review of my novel, The Edge of Revolt:

A fighter till the end


----------



## 69959

How I Wrote 150k Last Month


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Over at the Food Goddess blog, a piece about spiralizing veggies and a new companion Pinterest board with great recipes (Raw, Paleo, Vegan, Gluten Free, No Carb) -- all of which could have BACON ADDED.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/05/adventures-in-spiralizing-veggies.html


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum

I don't consent


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

A bit of fun - my first attempt at book spine poetry: http://www.thesecondsentence.blogspot.com/2015/05/book-spine-poetry.html


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

My first author interview with client Robin Chambers: Interview With A Wizard is up now! Yay!

http://www.wdrbookdesign.com/#!Interview-With-A-Wizard-Robin-Chambers/cckm/55526e820cf2adc1ad2a9852


----------



## daringnovelist

ElisabethGFoley said:


> A bit of fun - my first attempt at book spine poetry: http://www.thesecondsentence.blogspot.com/2015/05/book-spine-poetry.html


Oh, that's very cool. I just realized I could have fun with my movie friends doing DVD spine poetry as well.....


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's blog post *Misión de Nuestra Señora de Loreto Conchó*:


----------



## Trans-Human

I dug up an old friend from 2 years ago when we first met. Not sure why he was buried in the first place. He's not been around much since.

He is an old soul, kinda famous, classically famous, is surrounded by myth and folklore, likes rhyming and poetry ... *AND* - he's my next (well, first) guest blogger! Check his piece here.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I was fortunate to see B.B. King perform at the Blue Note in New York years ago, in a relatively small room. I had a moment with him and had the chance to thank him for the music. It remains a profound memory because B.B. has always been in the soundtrack of my life. We've lost a true legend and the sadness fills me, but the gratitude for the music and the chance to keep that sound in my life is everything!

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/05/one-last-tribute-for-bb.html


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kali.Amanda said:


> I was fortunate to see B.B. King perform at the Blue Note in New York years ago, in a relatively small room. I had a moment with him and had the chance to thank him for the music. It remains a profound memory because B.B. has always been in the soundtrack of my life. We've lost a true legend and the sadness fills me, but the gratitude for the music and the chance to keep that sound in my life is everything!
> 
> http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/05/one-last-tribute-for-bb.html


Very cool, Kali!

For those interested, we have a thread in Not Quite Kindle celebrating BBKing:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,214669.0.html


----------



## msfowle

To Be Announced: My New Book! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-17v


----------



## Guest

Nominees for the 2015 eFestival of Words Best of the Independent eBook Awards announced!

http://bardsandsages.com/**********/2015/05/15/1498/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "The Genie's Out of the Bottle", where one UK author questions the wisdom of all those free books http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Cheers,
Debra


----------



## J.J. Thompson

Announced the release of my latest novel: The Dragons of Ice and Snow
https://jamesjthompson.wordpress.com/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Here comes summertime! Are you ready for beach reading?
Indulge yourself with an instant vacation:
Bring along this #BoxedSet of 10 ebooks, holding historical fiction, thrillers, and mystical pleasures to suit your wildest dreams...


----------



## 75845

my decidedly quirky response to some Author Earnings pie chart fighting http://mmmporium.com/oscarspeech #indiepub #humour


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

An illusion is presented to us by bounds and leaps of ballet, by the ingenious choreography and the virtuosity of the dancers. But in a larger sense, my poem is about the way we relate to one another. Can she take flight without the support he offers--or else, is it his grip that holds her back?

Ambiguity


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's *Fun Photo Friday - Loreto Favorites Part 1*:


----------



## Andre Jute

"Many artists have stalkers, now that the internet has enabled the spite of those vicious enough to take out their own lack of talent and enterprise on strangers. But one of the advantages of being an artist is that all experience is grist to the mill, and the mill grinds income, so here is a particularly worthless stalker turned into a painting in my Rorschach series."​


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

A new poetry by T. A. Miles: Grotesque No. 1


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"What I wish to open up is not me, but my characters-all of whom are parts of who I am-giving her the opportunity to know them, to come live in their skin, to see, hear, touch everything they do. Just, be there, inside my head for a while, which I admit, may be rather uneasy at times. If-if she cared to listen, which I doubt, she would allow me to pull her inside-so deep, so close to the core, that it would be hard to escape, hard to wake up."

To read more click here:
Hints about Lenny's character


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: Preorder links (including one for the paperback!) for the new Monkey Queen book, _A Tiding Of Magpies_! Plus _Peanuts_, cool things on Kickstarter, quokka videos (!), and exactly what you'd expect to have been posted on 5/15/15 at 5:15 AM. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## Bishoppess

I resurrected my blog after *cough* almost *cough* two years (school and health issues!). Last week was the first post in a LOOOONG time. 

[URL=https://rcoots.wordpress]https://rcoots.wordpress.com/2015/05/10/the-zombie-walk/[/url]

Today I managed to get another post up, this time with some sketchy art!

[URL=https://rcoots.wordpress]https://rcoots.wordpress.com/2015/05/17/grr-arg/[/url]


----------



## R. Doug

A review of a new firearm just released to the market: *Ruger Mini-14 Tactical 300 AAC Blackout First Impressions -- A Shooting Review
*
With over a dozen photos, including:


----------



## Small Town Writer

A thread on KBoards actually inspired last week's blog post. Check it out here: https://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2015/05/15/my-five-motivations/

Also, this week I was a guest on Sever Bronny's blog. I talked about the differences between indie and traditional publishing. Check that out here: http://severbronny.com/2015/05/16/david-neth-guest-post-the-differences-between-indie-publishing-and-traditional-publishing-indiepub-selfpub/

Also, I just uploaded my first book to Amazon for preorder. Check that out in my signature below!

So much going on this week!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I participated in the *Hop Against Homophobia, Transphobia & Biphobia 2015*.


----------



## FAUSGA

I have published a new post!

26 Inspirational Best-selling Author Website Designs


----------



## Peculiarist

People may or may not find this interesting, it's a short piece on what I learned about farming iguanas.
http://www.peculiarist.com/2015/05/13/iguana-farming-for-beginners/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I am thrilled to visit Judith Barrow's place, where she has a little chat with me about my upcoming novel. Check it out:

Today I'm pleased to be chatting with Uvi Poznansky


----------



## ElenaLinville

Have you ever been to an Air Show? I went to one for the first time this weekend and today I blog about my experience... along with some (rather shaky) videos I took on my iphone.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/05/18/take-me-to-the-air-show/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Start the journey: battles, war&#8230; Love and scandal, ancient lore,
Start David's story this Memorial Day. He will prevail, come what may!

To read more click here:
Memorial Day sale: get the trilogy, start the journey


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Don't let the thick sideburns fool you. Not all bikers sit around waiting for shootouts to erupt.

https://jlep.wordpress.com/2015/05/19/will-the-real-bikers-please-stand-up-mayhem-and-memorials/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

On my book marketing blog, I posted about *The Arguable Value of Free*.


----------



## lisamaliga

Feeling crafty? Here's a recipe for Tropical Paradise melt & pour soap!

https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/05/19/tropical-paradise-melt-pour-soap-recipe


----------



## Bishoppess

I managed another blog post! I'm so proud! (And I like it so much better than Twitter!)

https://rcoots.wordpress.com/2015/05/19/where-did-my-afternoon-go/


----------



## Cactus Lady

Review of Out of Exile by Derek Alan Siddoway, classic fantasy with a western flare:

http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/book-review-out-of-exile



The launch of Ruins, book 2 of The Sentinel Trilogy, by Joshua Winning:

http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/release-of-ruins-by-joshua-winning


----------



## R. Doug

My review of the *FNH FNX-9 - A Shooting Review*, including lots of photos of course. Here are two examples:


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

A new Book Design post from Write. Dream. Repeat. is up!

5 Most Common Formatting Mistakes Indies Make (Plus a discount!)


----------



## msfowle

*Coming in June! TURN by M.S. Fowle >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-17E


----------



## xandy3

(Fairly) New poem, Ghosts of the Past 
https://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2015/05/21/new-poem-ghosts-of-the-past/


----------



## William Meikle

My Kindle shorts are back for the summer


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Meanwhile, my father wades out to the rocks, leans over the edge, and waves his hand to me with something cupped in it, part of which is dangling down. I am reluctant to ask, Well, what is it? So I glance at this thing, this seaweed which is dark green and somewhat fuzzy, because of the hair on its swollen fingers. One finger wraps around a second one, which twists around, coiling over itself, creating a loop through which a third one feels its way, nicking here, pricking there, trying to penetrate. "See?" he indicates. "Dead Man's Fingers! Remember?"

To read more click here:
Seaweed as a source of inspiration


----------



## Andre Jute

​


----------



## SVD

Sometimes We Ran - 2 years in publication.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/8381421-sometimes-we-ran---2-years-published


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "A Cautionary Tale" (this one's about contracts that refuse to give authors their rights back....ever) http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## ilamont

I am in the process of doing a complete redesign of the book covers for In 30 Minutes guides. I decided to take a new approach:

*Crowdsourcing a book cover redesign using 99 Designs*

[deleted excerpt]

You can vote on some of the following designs by clicking on the link at the end of the post:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

This Memorial Day weekend, start something new
Something that everyone here, our entire crew
Wants to put in your hands, in your mind and heart
A story to read, something really smart!

Memorial Day weekend, start reading At Odds with Destiny


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

After an unplanned hiatus from posting to my writing blog, tonight I posted about Changing Strategies... or navel-gazing, as the case may be this time.


----------



## R. Doug

A couple sample shots from yesterday's * Fun Photo Friday - Spring Flowers in the Desert*:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blogged about the 2015 Eurovision Song Contest as well as _Outlander_ and the female gaze.


----------



## R. Doug

Why we need to return to military conscription: * Memorial Day Missive Redux*


----------



## lvcabbie

As Pope Francis is going to make Father Junipero Serra a saint when he visits the USA in Sept, I decided to report something from 2012 - Who was Father Serra - Part II.


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week in the Monkey Queen Books blog: We celebrate the release of the fourth Monkey Queen book, A Tiding Of Magpies! Also, we are interviewed by KBoards' own R.M. Webb! And an unintended feature of hard apple cider. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## Simply Unbound

Funny you should ask. I have posted to my blog recently!

I wrote a list of the writing books that have helped me the most: http://simplyunbound.com/favorite-writing-books/

Card, Le Guin, Gardner, and King are all included.


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

This week I discuss adding minor characters after the first draft.

https://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2015/05/25/teaser-and-commentary-adding-minor-characters-to-flesh-out-my-epic-fantasy/


----------



## Steve Vernon

A couple of blog entries on e-book promotion.

Here is Part 1 https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/05/19/promoting-your-e-books-on-a-deep-discount-budget/

And here is Part 2 https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/05/25/deep-discount-promotion-part-2/


----------



## Andre Jute

Gorse on the Left,
Gorse on Right.
Into the Moat of Thorns
Rides the Cyclist.
_(with apologies to Alfred, Lord Tennyson)_​


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today is Memorial Day. We all have our heroes, people who gave their lives for our freedom and our country. Today, I tell you about mine.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/05/25/memorial-day-honoring-our-heroes/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Continuing around the Mission Area of Loreto*:


----------



## lisamaliga

_I Almost Married a Narcissist_ is a new and updated story about a woman who learns the man she's dating is more than conceited and hung up on his body image - he's a narcissist.

Here's an excerpt from Chapter Two.
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/05/26/i-almost-married-a-narcissist-excerpt


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

In which some musings on a recurring scene in John Ford films prompt musings on a plot device: the interrupted party. http://www.thesecondsentence.blogspot.com/2015/05/the-interrupted-party.html


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"*Is a snowman better than no man*?"

Are women willing to put up with anything just to say they have a man?

https://jlep.wordpress.com/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

After so many years of marriage, with a husband as doting as Uriah, she is still without child. And with her reputation-about which she can do little, because she is, after all, a soldier's wife-Bathsheba must have been with many men before me. Still, she is childless. How else can you explain this fact, but by assuming she is barren?

To read more click here:
Bathsheba, a soldier's wife


----------



## kyokominamino

The fourth book in my UF series, The Holy Dark, just hit its one month anniversary of publication, and I'm celebrating over 100 copies sold! (Which, don't laugh at me, is a huge accomplishment.) To celebrate, I've scribbled a ton of trivia about the book, ranging from development notes to headcanons. Please join me if you feel so inclined (Beware of spoilers!): http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/the-holy-dark-turns-a-month-old/


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample shots from today's blog post _*Loreto Buildings, Beaches, and Doors*_:


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Blogging about fruit salad (including a Pinterest board with recipes, dressings, beer and wine pairings).

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/05/best-summer-fruit-salads.html


----------



## Hans Cummings

I've been posting scenes from chapter one of my upcoming novel Scars of the Sundering: Malediction every Friday at my blog. So far, the first four scenes are up with the final scene posting tomorrow.

The novel is currently with my paid editor & beta readers right now and I plan to release it at the end of July. It's the first part of a trilogy. Book 2 is written (though I need to finish re-writing the opening) and Book 3 is about 50% finished.


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

*Student loans, the sweet cruelty of the system. Is it all a game?*

https://jlep.wordpress.com/2015/05/28/student-loans-theyll-make-you-an-offer-you-cant-refuse-even-though-you-probably-should/


----------



## TaxationIsTheft

I did a cover reveal for the second book in my Devils Ranch Series this morning.

http://aubreygross.com/cover-reveal-baseball-and-other-lessons/


----------



## geronl

I'm really new at this so I am writing tiny, extremely short stories for it. Hey, it brings in a few readers a day, thats cool.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/05/lighthouse-keeper-titan.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "How Much Are You Willing To Invest?" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## IreneP

*FREE COOKBOOK* from Lisabet Sarai to all commenters on her guest post today.

She also brought a fab grilled snapper recipe and a peak at her erotic foodie romance The Ingredients of Bliss.

Stop by and *comment here* for your free cookbook!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I used to enjoy expressing myself, even in sadness. Yet now, the only cries that come bursting out of me are so violent, so forceful, that they are nearly devoid of language. 
"Oh my son Absalom! My son, my son Absalom!"
I thrust my crown across the floor till it clangs, clangs, clangs. And to that sound I collapse into the corner, and press my lips like a lover against the stone wall, letting its coldness seep into me.
"If only I had died instead of you! Oh Absalom, my son, my son!"

To read more and see beautiful art click here:
If only I had died instead of you


----------



## geronl

kyokominamino said:


> The fourth book in my UF series, The Holy Dark, just hit its one month anniversary of publication, and I'm celebrating over 100 copies sold! (Which, don't laugh at me, is a huge accomplishment.) To celebrate, I've scribbled a ton of trivia about the book, ranging from development notes to headcanons. Please join me if you feel so inclined (Beware of spoilers!): http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/the-holy-dark-turns-a-month-old/


100 isway more than I got


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I wrote about *Crawling Along*, because crawling is better than not making any progress at all.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's *Fun Photo Friday - Loreto Favorites Part 2*:


----------



## geronl

Yes, I just posted a review of _Mindguard_ by a fellow K-Boarder. (loved it by the way)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I talk about a massive fire in my neighbourhood and announce my latest release.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted my regular Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month round-up.


----------



## E.R.Baine

2 new posts.

1. Disclaimer about my new release: http://chunksie101.blogspot.com/2015/05/urgh-cant-believe-i-have-to-deal-with.html

2. Why I write: http://chunksie101.blogspot.com/2015/05/thanks-you-to-my-fans-and-why-i-write.html


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: We officially launch the new website! http://monkeyqueenbooks.com You can read new blog entries there or on the original blog. Also, updated links on where you can buy _A Tiding Of Magpies_, quick thoughts on Lego Dimensions, and things get a wee bit timey-wimey. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## Small Town Writer

While striving to make each book successful, eventually you need to come to terms with the way it is and set it free. This week I talk about when to deem your book good enough. Check it out: https://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2015/05/29/when-to-deem-your-book-good-enough/


----------



## ElenaLinville

Hopefully, my post might be inspirational for somebody else as well - I talk about the fact that you get better with every story you finish, even if sometimes you don't feel like you do. So keep on writing!

http://elenalinville.com/2015/06/01/keep-writing-you-get-better-even-if-you-dont-feel-like-you-do/


----------



## msfowle

I was interviewed by fellow wordsmith Ch'kara Silverwolf about my upcoming book! >> https://sheerak.wordpress.com/2015/06/01/author-interview-m-s-fowle-turn/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Where is the line of "reasonable expectation" of privacy in an age where we expose the darkest corner of our existence on social media? Are we, as writers, responsible for enforcing a stricter implementation of privacy rights or are people inviting us to use them as art? (And remember that even pulp fiction is an expression of artistic something or other...)

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/06/expectation-of-privacy-and-social.html


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

"Bruce Jenner has in essence exposed the medical profession; it can be done"

https://jlep.wordpress.com/2015/06/02/bruce-jenner-has-in-essence-exposed-the-medical-profession-it-can-be-done/


----------



## Gene Bathurst

I wrote a review of the last Game of Thrones episode, Hardhome...

http://genebathurst.blogspot.com/2015/06/game-of-thrones-hardhome-review.html


----------



## William Meikle

News update, new releases, new story sales and a polish of the headers and icons on the site.
http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## geronl

Yes. I posted a short story on my blog.

Alice (not a sci-fi story)

Let us say Alice has a few.... um... issues

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/06/short-story-not-sci-fi-alice.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's blog post _*Last Stop Before the Return - Puerto Vallarta*_:


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/06/03/the-fifty-first-shade-of-grey/


----------



## SteveHarrison

Here's my latest blog piece for people, like me, thinking about a quieter life...

http://www.startsatsixty.com.au/blogs/the-pace-of-life-seems-to-be-increasing-all-around-me


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I go out to the roof and pace to and fro. Already, there is chill in the air. The rays of the setting sun give a last flicker before darkness, before a sensation of fear sets in. Then they withdraw, hesitating to touch the tabernacle of God down there, below me.
Coming back in I set the twin sconces, left and right of the chamber door, aflame. Which is when, to the quickening of my pulse, I see it opening. 
There she is, lifting her little foot and setting it across the threshold.

To read more, and see beautiful art, click here: 
Love? Lust? Decadence?


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

This week, I share my summer reading list: http://www.thesecondsentence.blogspot.com/2015/06/summer-reading-2015.html


----------



## LGOULD

I posted some thoughts about the chick-lit aspects of my novel _Handmaidens of Rock_, and reflected on how reality TV inspired the cat-fighting scenes.

http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

On my book marketing blog today, I shared my experiences using Project Wonderful for promoting my books.


----------



## Elidibus

I recently found out that Amazon sells fanfiction. Yes, I'm totally late to the party, so I talk a little about that, as it was quite surprising.

https://welcometowarpzone.wordpress.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Shots from yesterday's _* Puerto Vallarta - Walking the Malecon Area*_:


----------



## Small Town Writer

This isn't technically on my blog, but it's more like a blog post. On my website, I talk about the story behind my first book, _The Blood Moon_. Check it out: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/?p=52


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"Oh, it was terrifying!" cries the soldier. "And yet, Absalom looked more magnificent than ever! He was beginning to look like a tree himself, with his hair pulling at its roots, branching out, twisting every which way in that light, that dim light that slipped here and there through the leaves, dappling him."

To read more, and see beautiful art, click here:
He plunged them into Absalom's heart


----------



## jdrew

Today I posted an invitation to a Internet radio show that I will be a guest on to talk books, writing and will read something from one of my novels.
As I understand it, call in questions are welcome.
You can find the post here:
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/?p=536


----------



## lvcabbie

Pope Francis will be in the USA in Sept and plans on making Father Serra, the founder of some California missions, a saint. I wrote some blogs about him bacj in 2012 and just re-posted the first two. In addition, I just posted another with my personal views and opinions of the friar.

The blog is Father Serra's Legacy @ http://msgdaleday.blogspot.com

As always, comments are welcome.


----------



## MichaelBlackbourn

I just started a blog for me as an author and artist, rather than just for my kids book.

I talk a little about my film vfx work and general stuff being an author and artist.

Check it out.

www.michaelblackbourn.com


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Hats off to Ma and Pa West; family values winning out

https://jlep.wordpress.com/2015/06/04/hats-off-to-ma-and-pa-west-family-values-winning-out/


----------



## Matthew Stott

I put up a quick post about how you can get one of my books for free:

http://mrmatthewstott.com/2015/05/29/free-stuff/


----------



## geronl

I subscribed!

BTW- My little retro-SF story goes free for a 3 day weekend!

http://www.amazon.com/New-Arrivals-Floyd-Looney-ebook/dp/B00X8KV396/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1431472051&sr=1-1&keywords=New+Arrivals


----------



## Elidibus

I lamented the lazy writing that I've been encountering over the passed couple of months, illustrating with an example of such by using the first two episodes of My Little Pony. What can I say, my daughter has gotten back into it all of a sudden. The series is good as a whole, but geeze, some of that writing is so lazy!

https://welcometowarpzone.wordpress.com/


----------



## Pamela

I posted the first two chapters to my sequel to The Necromancer.

If you're interested - here's the WIP to first chapter: http://pmrichter.weebly.com/wip---1st-chapter---sequel-to-the-necromancer.html

Here's the second chapter WIP: http://pmrichter.weebly.com/wip---2nd-chapter---sequel-to-the-necromancer.html

I'm about 3/4 finished with the book. Gotta get to work!


----------



## Mel Comley

My review of Linda S Prather's latest legal thriller, Beyond A Reasonable Doubt. Great read, only 99c too.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/2015/04/review-of-linda-s-prathers-latest-legal.html?spref=tw


----------



## Rob Smith

Apparently yesterday was National Hug Your Cat day. My cats reactions:
http://petectives.net/


----------



## geronl

I told anyone who happens to drop in that my book is free this weekend


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from yesterday's Fun Photo Friday - _*Sights Along the Malecon, Puerto Vallarta*_ blog post:


----------



## R. Doug

Just a few sample shots from the many I ran today in my remembrance blog post on _*D-Day On the 71st Anniversary - A Blog Repeat from 2012*_:


----------



## Robin Lake

I did a few times this week! See link on signature! Really just started it in earnest this week, so challenge will be keeping up. I am finding it easier than I thought… the posts are so short compared to book prose, and none of the editing/formatting rigor… and since I stopped writing that book, related thoughts keep coming in my head so it is a good place to put them for now. I know I have a lot to do and learn on the graphics, integration with other things, etc., but it is a start!


----------



## William Meikle

Updated mine to take entries from a news RSS feed that I use to promote to many different places at once...it works so I don't have to.

http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## lvcabbie

Many of you may be too young to remember or have lived through the Cold War. The big fear of NATO was that an overwhelming force of Warsaw Pact armor would invade Germany through the Fulda Gap and allied forces wouldn't be able to hold them back.

My latest blog post is an insight into what a Russian tank regiment stationed in East Germany was like and can be read @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


----------



## Cactus Lady

lvcabbie said:


> Many of you may be too young to remember or have lived through the Cold War. The big fear of NATO was that an overwhelming force of Warsaw Pact armor would invade Germany through the Fulda Gap and allied forces wouldn't be able to hold them back.
> 
> My latest blog post is an insight into what a Russian tank regiment stationed in East Germany was like and can be read @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


I remember the Cold War. Also, my German grandfather came from a part of the country that was in East Germany, near the Czech border (he immigrated to the US with his parents in the 1920's), and when I was a kid, in 1971 and again in 1979 my family had the amazing opportunity to visit our distant relatives in East Germany. (My dad was a visiting professor in West Germany those years.) It was grim (the pollution was horrible) and frightening (I remember my dad asking what seemed like an innocent question at dinner, and everyone just clammed up and looked scared to say anything) and heartbreaking, knowing that we could get out but our relatives couldn't, and absolutely unforgettable.

anyway, my blog: 5 fantasy novels/series from my childhood and teen years that inspired me:

http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/friday-5-five-fantasy-novels-that-influenced-me


----------



## Andrew Christie

Painting the Bridge explores the relationship between eating out on Tuesdays and the re-wiring of old connections http://paintingthebridge.com/2015/06/06/576-union-hotel-more-connections-than-telstra/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Kyra Halland said:


> I remember the Cold War. Also, my German grandfather came from a part of the country that was in East Germany, near the Czech border (he immigrated to the US with his parents in the 1920's), and when I was a kid, in 1971 and again in 1979 my family had the amazing opportunity to visit our distant relatives in East Germany. (My dad was a visiting professor in West Germany those years.) It was grim (the pollution was horrible) and frightening (I remember my dad asking what seemed like an innocent question at dinner, and everyone just clammed up and looked scared to say anything) and heartbreaking, knowing that we could get out but our relatives couldn't, and absolutely unforgettable.
> 
> anyway, my blog: 5 fantasy novels/series from my childhood and teen years that inspired me:
> 
> http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/friday-5-five-fantasy-novels-that-influenced-me


Like many West Germans, we had family in East Germany and we visited them once a year, when I was a kid in the 1980s. By the time, the country had become even more drab (my aunt used to say that things got better until the early 1970s and then declined), the pollution was still terrible and I regularly experienced breathing problems. The constant surveillance was very notable, though I was more afraid that we wouldn't be allowed to leave again. There were nice bits, too, such as escaping my relatives and exploring the town where they lived, visiting an East German youth club/disco, visiting Auerbach's cellar, the original Bauhaus and the Monument of the Battle of the Nations. I even saw an East German stand-up comedian perform. The guy even told political jokes and clearly knew exactly how far he could go.

Meanwhile, on my blog I have a tribute to French actor Pierre Brice, a hero of my childhood, who died today.


----------



## Cactus Lady

CoraBuhlert said:


> Like many West Germans, we had family in East Germany and we visited them once a year, when I was a kid in the 1980s. By the time, the country had become even more drab (my aunt used to say that things got better until the early 1970s and then declined), the pollution was still terrible and I regularly experienced breathing problems. The constant surveillance was very notable, though I was more afraid that we wouldn't be allowed to leave again. There were nice bits, too, such as escaping my relatives and exploring the town where they lived, visiting an East German youth club/disco, visiting Auerbach's cellar, the original Bauhaus and the Monument of the Battle of the Nations. I even saw an East German stand-up comedian perform. The guy even told political jokes and clearly knew exactly how far he could go.
> 
> Meanwhile, on my blog I have a tribute to French actor Pierre Brice, a hero of my childhood, who died today.


We were driving through some small town with winding streets and hit a motorcyclist (it was his fault; he was ok). We were so scared, and my dad told us he just knew he was going to go to jail and never be seen again. Didn't happen, of course, but wow, that was scary, having the police there all over us like that.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I would have been terrified, too, if that had happened to us, Kyra. 

Luckily, the worst thing that ever happened to us was someone stealing the nationality sticker off my Dad's car (he worked for a Dutch company and the car was a company car with a Dutch license plate). It was probably a collector, but explaining to the People's Police why we didn't have the required nationality sticker was awkward.


----------



## Cactus Lady

CoraBuhlert said:


> I would have been terrified, too, if that had happened to us, Kyra.
> 
> Luckily, the worst thing that ever happened to us was someone stealing the nationality sticker off my Dad's car (he worked for a Dutch company and the car was a company car with a Dutch license plate). It was probably a collector, but explaining to the People's Police why we didn't have the required nationality sticker was awkward.


Eep!


----------



## R. Doug

Pretty scary tales, Kyra and Cora.  Thanks for sharing.  I don't have anything comparable to add, but I certainly felt uncomfortable with the obvious surveillance Ursula and I experienced in Beijing last year.  We didn't experience anything like that in Shanghai.


----------



## MichaelBlackbourn

I posted a little something about this Disney Trailer I worked on. Fun project.

http://www.michaelblackbourn.com/2015/06/disney-playmation-trailer-marvel-and.html


----------



## geronl

I added another short story to my blog.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/06/short-story-brutal-arena.html


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: An essay on Neil Gaiman and writing gets overshadowed by the announcement that the books will soon be available exclusively in Amazon (and on Kindle Unlimited). Plus, Willow news and something I need to rewatch. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com, or at our website at http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## geronl

MichaelBlackbourn said:


> I posted a little something about this Disney Trailer I worked on. Fun project.


I bet that was fun!


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about the cover of my new book, HOMELAND, the seventh book in the Justin Hall spy thriller series is on my blog today:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2015/06/07/revealing-the-cover-of-homeland/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## geronl

I posted a review of _Crash Wagon_, written by fellow Kboarder Jason Eric Pryor.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/06/review-crash-wagon.html


----------



## John Claudio

I recently added an essay to my blog titled "On Creating A New Species of Literature."

http://creativearticlecontent.blogspot.com/2015/03/on-creating-new-species-of-literature.html


----------



## Iain Ryan

Still finding my feet with my blog. I posted some unpublishedfiction today: http://wp.me/p4MaYv-14m


----------



## HelenR

Blogged a couple days ago about chapter extract of upcoming book Bly Bickersmith http://bit.ly/1QxKfrv


----------



## geronl

HelenR said:


> Blogged a couple days ago about chapter extract of upcoming book Bly Bickersmith http://bit.ly/1QxKfrv


Which I think is very very good


----------



## geronl

Iain Ryan said:


> Still finding my feet with my blog. I posted some unpublishedfiction today: http://wp.me/p4MaYv-14m


Thanks for that.


----------



## Katherine Roberts

Want to know how mermaids breed? It's Mermaid Mania week over at Serendipity Reviews, diving in with a guest post from me:

http://www.serendipityreviews.co.uk/2015/06/human-or-fish-guest-post-by-katherine.html

All this week, fantasy fans can download my Branford Boase Award winning title Song Quest (including a few mermaids) for only 99 cents.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Blogging about how our next dinner party might be harder to plan than expected when our friends seem to be spread across the planet.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2015/06/living-virtual-life-is-hugless.html


----------



## ElenaLinville

I'm knee deep in revisions, so that's what I'm blogging about today  Or more precisely, about the importance of killing your darlings.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/06/08/kill-your-darlings/


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples of the photographs I posted in _*Puerto Vallarta - Statues of the Malecón, Part 1*_:


----------



## R. Doug

Amazon discounted one of my books the other day, so I decided to do them one better: _*Don't Buy Decisions Just Yet - Let's Make It a REAL Sale!*_


----------



## geronl

anyone else use Blogspot? Does anyone know how to sticky a post to the top? I am thinking about doing a chapter by chapter story for the blog.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I was interviewed on CBC radio in Canada today on the passing of Pierre Brice, a French actor who was hugely popular in Germany.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

In which I discuss the unhealthy trajectory of my writing, indulgent bleakness, and recent changes for the better!

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2015/06/the-positive-power-of-ghosts.html


----------



## geronl

Yet another short story

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/06/short-story-lonely.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The David Chronicles is the journey of a lifetime, from the hero's youth to his old age. The way I wrote it is greatly inspired by painting and sculpture throughout the history of art, depicting the story David, who is an exceptional historical figure with great gifts, facing great temptations in love and war--

To read more, click here:
Begin the journey, see where it takes you


----------



## SA_Soule

New Blog post on my "Inspirational Writing Tips" site about Book Marketing Blues. Please read and leave a comment. 

http://fictionwritingtools.blogspot.com/2015/06/book-marketing-blues-getpublished.html


----------



## geronl

I posted a short story yesterday or whenever called "Lonely"

Then I decided to make it a longer story (which starts 5,000 years before the short story, about 20 years in our future)

I just posted
_
*LONELY SPACE* - Chapter One_

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/06/lonely-space-chapter-one.html


----------



## geronl

I posted a short story yesterday or whenever called "Lonely"

Then I decided to make it a longer story (which starts 5,000 years before the short story, about 20 years in our future)

I just posted
_
*LONELY SPACE* - Chapter One_

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/06/lonely-space-chapter-one.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

We used to plan these awesome backyard cookouts years ago and sometimes we'd have fantastic grilled seafood dishes. I've compiled 13 recipes to get you started.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/06/thirteen-grilled-seafood-recipes-for.html


----------



## geronl

I decided to go ahead and post the second chapter

_*Lonely Space*_ - Chapter Two (All Aboard)

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/06/lonely-space-chapter-two-all-aboard.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

We used to plan these awesome backyard cookouts years ago and sometimes we'd have fantastic grilled seafood dishes. I've compiled 13 recipes to get you started.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/06/thirteen-grilled-seafood-recipes-for.html


----------



## Paul_Stephenson

I've been doing a music challenge for a while now where I am listening through the whole of the Rolling Stone Top 500 albums of all time list, and making snarky comments along the way. At some point I realised that once I'm done it would make a pretty decent non fiction book to release alongside my novels. I do also have a blog there too.

I'm still posting the challenge online, but now it's on my author site, and the hope is that it drives traffic to my mailing list and the rest of the site, and builds an audience for the book, which will have additional content and the full rundown compiled.

Anyway, posted the latest leg last night.

http://paulstephensonbooks.com/the-rolling-stone-top-500-albums-challenge/2015/6/10/75-50


----------



## R. Doug

Some more statuary photos. These below were selected from yesterday's blog post _*Puerto Vallarta - Statues of the Malecón, Part 2*_:


----------



## Nadia Nader

Has anyone here been to Scotland? I'd appreciate any tips or feedback 

http://www.nadianader.com/2015/06/scotland/


----------



## HelenR

geronl said:


> Which I think is very very good


thanks very much @ geronl

Helen


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blogged about the deaths of Sir Christopher Lee, Wolfgang Jeschke, James Last and a couple of other notable people who died in the past few days.


----------



## geronl

CoraBuhlert said:


> I blogged about the deaths of Sir Christopher Lee, Wolfgang Jeschke, James Last and a couple of other notable people who died in the past few days.


I think a Golden Girl has died too


----------



## CoraBuhlert

geronl said:


> I think a Golden Girl has died too


Another? I thought they were all gone except for Betty White.


----------



## geronl

CoraBuhlert said:


> Another? I thought they were all gone except for Betty White.


was that an old story that was popping up on my FaceBook??!

I hate when that happens.


----------



## William Meikle

Latest News - new reviews, books on discount, free ebooks and more...
http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## RichardSchiver

Friday's 5 with Jennifer Frank is now live at:
http://www.richardschiver.com

I've got slots available for future Friday's 5 interviews. Each Friday a different author tackles the same 5 questions.
Go here for instructions.
http://www.richardschiver.com/p/fridays-five.html

The 2015 Halloween Horror Author countdown is fast approaching. Do write dark? Are you an emerging voice in horror? Let's talks.
http://www.richardschiver.com/p/blog-page_23.html


----------



## geronl

Lonely Space - Chapter Three (Gas) is now on the blog. It is about 2,000 words, so it is quite the blog post.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/06/lonely-space-chapter-three-gas.html


----------



## Matthew Stott

The evolution of my first book cover, showing how the design developed:

http://mrmatthewstott.com/2015/06/12/cover-ch-ch-ch-ch-changes/


----------



## geronl

You ended up with an awesome cover there!


----------



## Matthew Stott

geronl said:


> You ended up with an awesome cover there!


Thanks! I got lucky.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "One Publishing Service in a Legal Mess", (you probably already know who it is, but for new authors who are confused about publishing options, this is a cautionary tale) http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Small Town Writer

I wrote about the result of my first month of my preorder. Check it out here: https://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2015/06/12/the-first-month-of-preorder/


----------



## lvcabbie

Afghan Polo

Another excerpt from my Cold War Novel, Waltzing in the Shadows. This is a true story! Read it @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


----------



## Ian Fraser

Had nothing so figured I'd just do a movie review (for a film I rather liked): 'Night Moves' 
https://frasersrazor.wordpress.com/


----------



## Geoff Jones

http://www.geoffjoneswriter.com/blog/10-differences-between-jurassic-park-and-the-dinosaur-four

Here are the first three.

The dinosaurs in The Dinosaur Four have feathers.
None of the characters in The Dinosaur Four are experts. There are no paleontologists or big game hunters, just everyday folks.
The herbivores in The Dinosaur Four are every bit as dangerous as the carnivores.
I realize after seeing Jurassic World today that most of these differences apply to that movie as well.


----------



## R. Doug

A sample photo or two from the several I posted in yesterday's *Fun Photo Friday - Malecón Statue Favorites*:


----------



## KevinH

"He's dead, Jim..." http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2015/06/hes-dead-jim.html


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: More than I expected. We discuss our switchover to Kindle Unlimited. We urge you to support indie author Craig Hansen as he recovers from a stroke. We announce the title for the fifth Monkey Queen book, _Redblade_, and a release date of this Fall. We promote the crowdfunding campaign that our cover artist, Willow, has launched for her BD/comic, _The Journey Of Terra_. And we revisit the Tremeloes and make a fool of ourselves over C. Gockel's book title. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com, or at our website at http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## Peculiarist

Where'd My Nerd Culture Go? Oh, There It Is.
http://www.peculiarist.com/2015/06/08/whered-my-nerd-culture-go-oh-there-it-is/

What the title says, with added promo for indie stuff.


----------



## geronl

Lonely Space - Chapter Four (over 2,100 words)

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/06/lonely-space-chapter-four.html

I'll be adding Chapter Five tomorrow I think, it's already written.

UPDATE: Chapter Five is Up...

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/06/lonely-space-chapter-five-stirring.html


----------



## William Meikle

News update - New books, new story appearances, prize draw and more... http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## ElenaLinville

I'm still sharing my editing process on my blog. Today I'm talking about 20/20 hindsight and why it's good for editing. 

http://elenalinville.com/2015/06/15/we-all-have-2020-hindsight-and-thats-good-for-editing/


----------



## William Meikle

News update - New paperbacks, new anthology appearance, prize draw to win my Vampire trilogy and more...
http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## xandy3

A Video post accompanied by a poem (reblog) 
Earworm ~ Mya - Case of the Ex

https://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2015/06/15/video-post-case-of-the-ex-by-mya/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Blogged briefly about the internal struggles of fictionalizing a true story and why that route seems like the safest way to tell it.

[URL=http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/06/fictionalizing-truth]http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/06/fictionalizing-truth.html[/url]


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from our Puerto Vallarta lunch from my blog post * Mi Querencia - Puerto Vallarta for Lunch and Drinks* (also included is how they made the quacamole):


----------



## starkllr

I set up a page to show off some of my photography...

http://writingdreams.net/?p=3470

and redesigned the whole site, too: http://www.writingdreams.net


----------



## geronl

starkllr said:


> http://writingdreams.net/?p=3470
> 
> and redesigned the whole site, too: http://www.writingdreams.net


nice & clean


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I want to wait, wait for her to give herself to me-but in the end I cannot fight my passion any longer, and I take her. She sighs softly and arches against me, rising on the fervor of my caress, higher and higher into ecstasy.

To read more, and see beautiful art, click here:
David commits adultery


----------



## RuthNestvold

This week, I posted the latest installment in my "Starting out as an indie author" series, this time about eBook pricing:

https://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2015/06/15/starting-out-as-an-indie-author-ebook-pricing/


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Hot enough for you?

https://jlep.wordpress.com/2015/06/17/no-matter-how-hot-it-is-youll-never-catch-me-with-my-_______________/


----------



## henderson

Post about the release of the latest fantasy novella in the Nambroc Sequence: https://rdhendersonstories.wordpress.com/2015/06/14/hartshire-bank/

Post about the idea of a fantasy story or series about a traitor: https://rdhendersonstories.wordpress.com/2015/06/14/traitors-in-a-fantasy-story-or-series/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's blog post on Puerto Vallarta's magnificent church -* Puerto Vallarta - Parroquia de Nuestra Señora de Guadalupe Church*:


----------



## geronl

A couple of very short e-book reviews.

Oh and Chapter Six of LONELY SPACE

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/06/lonely-space-chapter-six.html


----------



## Bishoppess

I have a theory, it could be bunnies. Or dinos...

https://rcoots.wordpress.com/2015/06/17/rawwr-stomp-stomp-chomp/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Cooking with beer is an endless font of possibilities in a world where new microbrews pop up daily. It's more than fish and chips and grilling marinades. You can make breads, soups and dips; sauces and stews; trifles and ice cream!

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/06/cooking-and-grilling-with-beer.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

A quick stroll down memory lane based on one of those nostalgia images that make the rounds of social media. I suddenly became a precocious toddler and blogged about the best toy ever. I've since added toys to that category, but who's gonna argue with a two year old about semantics?

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2015/06/nostalgia-aint-what-it-used-to-be.html


----------



## geronl

LONELY SPACE - Chapter Seven

has been posted on my blog. It is the final chapter that I will post on the blog, now nearly 14k in length, I think that is quite enough freebie.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/06/lonely-space-chapter-seven-revolting.html

I will probably start another on-going story on the blog soon enough but LONELY SPACE is definitely destined for an e-book.


----------



## Andre Jute

​


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "For the Love of Short Stories" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Andrew Christie

Painting the Bridge - When fritters go feral: http://paintingthebridge.com/2015/06/20/612-molly-coddle-when-fritters-go-feral/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Raise your hand if you want to be paid by the page.... In *A New Twist in the Amazon* I share my analysis of the upcoming KU/KOLL compensation change.


----------



## R. Doug

A couple of sample shots from yesterday's _*Fun Photo Friday - Final Farewell to Puerto Vallarta and the Grand Princess*_:


----------



## SB James

I've got a new running series of my exploits with Sigil to create EPUB files of my books:
https://sbjamestheauthor.wordpress.com/2015/06/16/geeking-out-with-sigil-and-epub-creation/ is the first installment, and
https://sbjamestheauthor.wordpress.com/2015/06/21/geeking-out-with-sigil-and-epub-creation-part-2/ is the one I just posted!


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen books blog: We announce the Monkey Queen Summer Sale, with the first book marked down to 99 cents US. Plus we continue to promote Willow the cover artist's crowdfunder, we get timey-wimey, and I am Groot. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com, or at the website at http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## William Meikle

Guest blogging today at Nev Murray's gaffe - waffling about books, reading and writing in the past, the present and the future.

http://confessionsofareviewer.blogspot.ca/2015/06/guest-post-confessions-of-my-past.html


----------



## lvcabbie

I just posted Part IV of the story of Father Junipero Serra who Pope Francis is going to make a saint this September. You can read it @ http://msgdaleday.blogspot.com


----------



## geronl

New Short Story, more than 1,000 words

ORBITAL PD: Just Part of the Job

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/06/short-story-orbital-pd.html


----------



## SofiaM

I just posted an excerpt from Book 4 - *Cat Walk Diaries*

Sneak Peek: http://catwalkdiaries.weebly.com/sneak-peek---cat-walk-diaries---book-4---jade.html

This is the story of Jade. She came to the US from China and has been working at the Cat Walk Modeling Agency for two years. Her new client, Andrew, becomes addicted to her charms.

(Sensual romance for mature readers.)


----------



## Hans Cummings

I need to post more regularly. I struggle to find things to say that more prominent writers aren't already blogging about. I find various 30-day blog challenges for my gaming blog helpful (RPGaDay, D&D 30-Day Challenge), but they don't seem appropriate for my writing blog.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Would you believe that writing biblically inspired books is a risky proposition? Let me suggest to you that it is. Why? Because some of your readers may have only a vague recollection of the reference material, back from their days in Sunday school. Others may be totally unfamiliar with it--

To read more click here:
The Perils of Biblical Inspiration


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

On the memories found between the lines of a reading log: http://www.thesecondsentence.blogspot.com/2015/06/memories-between-lines.html


----------



## Gene Bathurst

I wrote a post about the results of my marketing efforts:

http://genebathurst.blogspot.ca/2015/06/quest-for-audience-what-marketing-works.html


----------



## ElenaLinville

Sometimes they come back - my thoughts about the remake of Final Fantasy VII. And yes, I loved the original game.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/06/22/final-fantasy-vii-they-are-coming-back/


----------



## R. Doug

A sample shot or two from a restaurant review I posted today - _*R&B Kitchen's Food from the Soul - I'll Be Going Back*_:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

She closed the book, placed it on the table, and finally decided to walk through the door. By now her eyes could barely stay open, and yet she knew, without having to look closely, that it wasn't a door really-only the opening for one.

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
She was closer and closer to where she was headed all these years


----------



## geronl

A New Home, a new short story on my blog

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/06/short-story-new-home.html

Maybe I should stop giving them away, but I can't help myself


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples from the eight shots I posted in today's _*Springtime in Paradise*_:


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog post!

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/06/25/tom-waits-and-ice-cream/


----------



## msfowle

NEW Paranormal Science Fiction Thriller NOW AVAILABLE ON AMAZON! >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-192


----------



## Small Town Writer

I talk about uploading your book to each retailer for preorder and which ones might give you the hardest time. Check it out: https://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2015/06/26/uploading-your-book-for-preorder/


----------



## IreneP

Thanks to a massive automobile #fail, I'm missing Happy Hour tonight with my local writers.

To console myself - I'm making pisco sours on the blog. You're all invited to enjoy a virtual cocktail!


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

Yesterday was the one-year publication anniversary of my book Left-Hand Kelly - so to celebrate, I took a look back at the beginnings of the story and a (slightly chaotic) publication day: http://www.thesecondsentence.blogspot.com/2015/06/one-year-anniversary-left-hand-kelly.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, Summer Sizzles with Imajin Books, http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## KevinH

Just posted about my newest book release, _Revelation (Kid Sensation #4)_: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2015/06/new-book-release-revelation-kid.html


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples of the shots I posted in yesterday's _*Fun Photo Friday - Springtime in Paradise Favorites*_:


----------



## Steve Vernon

Day 2 at the Halifax RibFest!

Guaranteed for a giggle or two...

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/06/28/halifax-ribfest-2015-day-2/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Doing the happy dance! I've just gotten this wonderful note:

"I am contacting you on behalf of the IBD Awards. We had recently received a nomination for your book, Twisted and have selected it as the Indie Book of the Day Award winner for 27th of June, 2015. As a result, your book is currently featured on our homepage for the entire day today until 8-10 am US CDT the next day."

Check it out: Twisted is Indie Book of the Day Award winner


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: Not much, since we've been promoting the Summer Sale, but there is good news for fans of our cover artist Willow. Plus the continuing misadventures of Princess Merida. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com, or at our website, http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

How a writer adapts to the changes in Kindle Unlimited compensation is largely a marketing decision, so in my book marketing blog I briefly looked at the *Go Wide or Be Paid Per-Page* choice that Kindle-publishing authors need to make.


----------



## geronl

A sad, terrible, no good loser of a story

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/06/short-story-embassy.html


----------



## SB James

This post is part 3 of my ebook formatting explorations:
https://sbjamestheauthor.wordpress.com/2015/06/28/geeking-out-with-sigil-and-epub-creation-part-3/
I've been really interested in making my ebooks look pretty and professional. I think I've made quite a bit of progress, and soon the re-formatted books will be ready to be uploaded everywhere and updated!
As you can imagine, it's the Kindle version that isn't working quite as well as I'd like. EPUB seems more straightforward with what is supported and what isn't.


----------



## henderson

I wrote a blog post about Colonel Sebastian Moran today.

Please click the link: https://rdhendersonstories.wordpress.com/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

A post discussing a religion that I created for one of my books. Racism, Imperialism, and Intelligent Swords, oh my!

https://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2015/06/29/the-forge-father-god-of-the-vvath-religion-in-domains-of-the-chosen/


----------



## Bbates024

Three movie reviews up for next week Mon,Wed,Fri. http://www.freetheblizz.com/

Might slip in a writing update on Tues,or Thurs.

It's nice to have them done before the week even starts.

Last week was all writing and cover updates.


----------



## Gene Bathurst

I did a post listing my top five reasons for the fall of the Roman Empire, just to be controversial. =)

Always a fun topic for history fans.

http://genebathurst.blogspot.com/2015/06/why-did-roman-empire-fall.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Catalina Egan , author of The Bridge of Deaths , invited me graciously to come back to her blog, and rite a guest article for it. It starts with, "All of us take Truth to mean an absolute account of reality. But since we view reality through the lens of who we are, our experience, our mood at a certain time, we create multiple versions of this reality, which may or may not agree with each other--"

To read more click here:
Why history is the agreed upon lie


----------



## ElenaLinville

I decided to continue the series of blog posts about my favorite characters. Today I am blogging about Yuna from Final Fantasy X.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/06/29/favorite-protagonists-yuna-from-final-fantasy-x/


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Why the Supreme Court decision is so upsetting.

https://jlep.wordpress.com/2012/05/10/my-stomach-sank-just-a-little/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's rant on the Colt Chapter 11 mess, the .38 Super +P round, and the Colt M1991A1 in stainless steel chambered for that round: _*Stainless Colt .38 Super +P M1991A1 - How do you go bankrupt making something this good?*_


----------



## Queen Mab

In a different vein, I posted a review of Oliver Sacks's memoir, On the Move:

http://gabriellawest.net/2015/06/29/review-on-the-move-a-life-by-oliver-sacks/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted my monthly round-up of newly released indie SF, fantasy and horror today.


----------



## Guest

I introduced a new article series, Manga Mondays, where I talk about different manga series I've read, starting with Tramps Like Us 

http://anmanatsu.com/2015/06/manga-monday-tramps-like-us/


----------



## Amyshojai

Holding a NAME THAT DOG/NAME THAT CAT contest for characters in my next thriller, with several thousand PV so far, woot!

http://amyshojai.com/name-that-pet-vote/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Michelle Bellon is a young yet prolific author, whose books, Embracing Me, Embracing You, Rogue Alliance, and her latest, The Fire Within, are thrilling to read. One of her questions was, "Describe your writing style," To which I replied, "I would describe my writing style as layered, much like Lasagna, with each layer having a different flavor and a different texture that complements the entire dish. How do I achieve this? The process, for me, is very similar to the way I sculpt: I shape the clay, then go around the unfinished piece and view it from an unexpected direction, in various lights, sometimes in the morning, sometimes at night, so as to achieve an effect that works well for me. Similarly when I write--"

Please check out our chat:
One of my favorite authors


----------



## Kali.Amanda

The last few weeks feel epic and I expect a shift in storytelling to come from the year so far (and I expect that it will build). Being present and observant can help you create, but in times like the recent weeks, it can be overwhelming to analyze every new turn and twist. I'm taking mental notes but focusing on the magic of many universes.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/07/history-drops-mic.html


----------



## LGOULD

Posted some thoughts about a struggling writer who grew despondent, and ways of avoiding that defeated feeling, at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I posted a notice that ARCs for In Pocket (to be published August 1st) are now available to reviewers.



> *Picking the wrong pocket might prove fatal&#8230;*
> 
> Nomadic pickpocket Wolfgang gets blackmailed into teaching his craft to the mysterious Lilith, a young woman with no aptitude whatsoever to become a pickpocket. Wolf figures the easiest way is to go with the flow and instruct Lilith in the art of emptying other people's pockets, but even he could never foresee the dreadful consequences&#8230;
> 
> IN POCKET is a standalone novel by Martyn V. Halm, the author of the Amsterdam Assassin Series. Follow Wolf as he gets entangled in a possibly fatal web of violence and deceit, where nobody is who they seem to be and everyone has a hidden agenda.


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples from yesterday's blog post _*El Paso Chihuahuas AAA Baseball - Southwestern University Park*_:


----------



## WDR

Just my own mutterings about the changes at Kindle Unlimited. Going from 10% the total book read to how many pages are read strikes me as very fair. It guarantees authors of longer works will be compensated at the same rate as authors of short works were under the old model.


----------



## geronl

Short Story: Tarshis Queen of the Mountain (cross-posted on 2 blogs actually)

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/07/tarshis-queen-of-mountain.html


----------



## JV

"The road to success, as a writer, is paved by persistence."

http://jvroberts.com/2015/07/02/becoming-a-successul-published-author/


----------



## Amyshojai

TIPS for FIREWORKS FEARS (and thunder phobias) in pets...

http://amyshojai.com/11-ways-to-fix-fireworks-fears-thunder-phobias/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Take Me Out to the Ball Game*, which includes tips on photographing sporting events under artificial lighting:



















And tips on photographing through safety netting:


----------



## tknite

I'm finally starting an ARC mailing list. 

http://tknitewrites.com/want-free-books-sign-up-for-my-arc-list/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Celebrate freedom this Fourth of July
As fireworks explode up in the sky
A time to rise, a time to kneel
A time to cry, a time to heal

Celebrate freedom this fourth of July


----------



## Abalone

Just a quick write of how I've been writing 3,500 words a day flat since March 1st of this year. 434K words, and most of it short stories and novellas. It's boosted sales dramatically. Currently, spy/espionage is a big seller but so are coming of age. 

Though in hindsight, I know someone will say I could have written 4-5 books by doing just that.


----------



## lisamaliga

For those of you who like to make your own soap, read about some basic ways to present your soap.
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/06/30/melt-and-pour-soap-presentation


----------



## ThePoetJustinB

I'm actually doing something on my site for the 4th of July that I call The Great American Blog Off where I write blog posts throughout the day. They are usually about anything and everything and sometimes the topics were outrageous so this year I think I'm going to write more meaningful posts and then as the day dies down I'll write some fun ones.

Perhaps I'll share the links to some tomorrow, I'm sure people will be able to relate to some of them.


----------



## geronl

New short story! I think it's kind of fun.

Texas 2121

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/07/short-story-texas-2121.html

Yee haw!


----------



## xandy3

Sneak peek of my latest short story, _A Prince Reborn_.

https://klcrumley.wordpress.com/new-story-sneak-peek-of-a-prince-reborn/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from my perennial (_*Holiday Repeat - How to Photograph July 4th Fireworks*_) of tips on photographing fireworks:


----------



## 75845

I wrote about the connections between Scribd culling romance titles and the pay per page change the following day at Kindle Unlimited.

mmmporium.com/scribdpageproblem


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I wrote a blog post on dealing with negative reviews...


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

A long time ago I used to think that my youth was to blame for failing to understand my wives. No longer can I use that excuse, because I know all too well, there is no youth in me anymore. Which leaves me as baffled as ever, especially when it comes to the one woman I adore: Bathsheba--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
I held her in my arms that hot summer evening


----------



## geronl

I'm trying to post a short every day this month

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/07/short-story-beasts.html


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: We launch a Tanabata sale on the fourth book, _A Tiding Of Magpies_! Plus Willow news (very good), news about a certain KBoarder (even better), and the game is afoot. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com, or at the website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## ThePoetJustinB

Blog Posts from yesterday's event, The Great American Blog-Off

Getting Your Books In Libraries
http://jbienvenue.webs.com/apps/blog/show/43411490-getting-your-books-in-libraries

Friends Interested In Your Books?
http://jbienvenue.webs.com/apps/blog/show/43411312-friends-interested-in-your-books-

Book Covers: Why They Need To Stand Out 
http://jbienvenue.webs.com/apps/blog/show/42860244-book-covers-why-they-need-to-stand-out 

Are E-Mail Lists/PR's Out of Style?
http://jbienvenue.webs.com/apps/blog/show/43411794-are-e-mail-lists-pr-s-out-of-style-

Competition Is Good 
http://jbienvenue.webs.com/apps/blog/show/43411811-competition-is-good


----------



## KevinH

Just some thoughts about KU 2.0: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2015/07/some-thoughts-on-revamped-kindle.html


----------



## SteveHarrison

My latest blog piece, The Idiot's Guide to Stupidity

http://www.startsatsixty.com.au/blogs/the-idiots-guide-to-stupidity


----------



## geronl

The 31 Stories in 31 Days Challenge continues with #6 for the 6th

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/07/short-story-executive-mansion.html

Sometimes you just got to go, when you got to go!


----------



## Andrew Ashling

I started a free online story on my website, in the world of the _*Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*_ series.

There is a _*General Introduction*_, and *the first installment of Lee-Lack's Gold* has already been published.


----------



## lisamaliga

If you're a fan of Pinterest, here are 8 helpful tips for you! 
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/07/06/8-fun-pinterest-pinning-tips


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today I'm blogging about Korean drama and rabid plot bunnies.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/07/06/korean-drama-and-plot-bunnies-or-my-mind-works-in-mysterious-ways/


----------



## geronl

ElenaLinville said:


> Today I'm blogging about Korean drama and rabid plot bunnies.
> 
> http://elenalinville.com/2015/07/06/korean-drama-and-plot-bunnies-or-my-mind-works-in-mysterious-ways/


I love Korean dramas!


----------



## R. Doug

I recently took my best friend from college on a tour of the El Paso area and south-central New Mexico. Here are some sample shots from _*"The Williams Tour Part 1"*_ of what will be an extended series on the results of that tour:


----------



## geronl

31 stories in 31 days challenge I added #7

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/07/short-story-first-encounter.html

First Encounter

.....

tomorrow might be a problem.. I have been called to a Grand Jury apparently. (hopefully they will see I am a wreck and pass me over)


----------



## geronl

Here's the one for tomorrow

Honey! I was abducted, honest!

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/07/short-story-honey-i-was-abducted-honest.html


----------



## SB James

I'm already on part 4 of my ongoing series about formatting eBooks with Sigil:
https://sbjamestheauthor.wordpress.com/2015/07/07/geeking-out-with-sigil-and-epub-creation-part-4/
(now that I've got my drop caps goin' on, I'm working on block quotes! )


----------



## SteveHarrison

My new Goodreads blog post, The Fortunate Gullibility of Readers

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/8676934-the-fortunate-gullibility-of-readers


----------



## Ethan Jones

My post about the results of my promo campaign is on my blog today:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2015/07/08/arctic-wargame-is-no-3/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## geronl

Ethan Jones said:


> My post about the results of my promo campaign is on my blog today:
> 
> https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2015/07/08/arctic-wargame-is-no-3/


top 600 in the Kindle store is something to crow about!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Start the trilogy, start the summer
Read the first volume, Rise to Power
The last one is now on sale
Check it out in full detail:

Summer Sale


----------



## xandy3

New poem: Mercedes Part I

https://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2015/07/08/wednessday-poetry-mercedes-part-i/


----------



## James R Wells

I posted about using community marketing to launch a new book:

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/07/09/1400606/-Self-Publishing-101-Finding-Your-Community


----------



## William Meikle

Latest News - What's Coming up in the rest of 2015
http://www.williammeikle.com/currentnewsletter.html


----------



## R. Doug

Continuing our excursion around the El Paso local area, here are samples from yesterday's _*The Williams Tour Part 2 - Still in Old Mesilla*_:










And here's the 30-foot, hand-carved oak bar at the Double Eagle Restaurant:


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

It was a team effort, but these MVPs knocked the ball out of the park in redeeming South Carolina's fight to take the Confederate Flag off of the state house grounds, and have it placed in a museum. It's a new day in South Carolina.

https://jlep.wordpress.com/2015/07/09/the-official-state-greeting-finally-rings-true-its-a-great-day-in-south-carolina/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

Actual Paper for Actual People 

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2015/07/actual-paper-for-actual-people.html?spref=tw


----------



## geronl

Yet another short story, daily so far this month.

STS Classified

A secret NASA shuttle mission in 1985 that has never been disclosed until now...

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/07/short-story-sts-classified.html


----------



## taiweiland

I've finally created my blog! My first post (on one of my biggest loves): https://taiweiland.wordpress.com/2015/07/10/space-opera-is-back-on-tv/


----------



## geronl

I feel lucky to get 40-50 page views in a day

I think most of these are from the KBoards though. lol

I got 100 in the last 24 hours. cool.

................

I posted free SF story #11 for the month. Plus a link to a 99 cent short.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "Lots of Noise Over Kindle Unlimited" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from this week's _*Fun Photo Friday - David Williams in Old Mesilla*_:


----------



## SVD

*Sometimes We Ran 3: Rescue* - Three months published!

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/8699663-sometimes-we-ran-3---3-months-published


----------



## antares

Posted the new short story *Aurora* to The Log of the Antares.


----------



## geronl

antares said:


> Posted the new short story *Aurora* to The Log of the Antares.


cool, I'll check it out soon!

I posted a new story too

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/07/short-story-society.html

OK, might not be great but I have a lot of stories posted


----------



## Bbates024

Surprisingly I did.

I wrote a quick review of Ex Machina

http://www.freetheblizz.com/

If you don't stop by just know the movie was amazing, I call it the Physiological Terminator.

It was freaking awesome. haha I am probably going to watch it again when my wife goes back to work on Monday.


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: We blow the lid off Green Tea Kit Kats! WILL I SURVIVE? (Spoiler alert: Yes.) Also, we self-promote, we are Awakened, and things get a wee bit timey-wimey. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com, or at our website: http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today I had another AHA moment during my revision process. It resulted in a blog post. Write what hurts.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/07/13/write-what-hurts/


----------



## geronl

I found and reviewed James Palmer's (he was on Kboards!) "Archer of Venus" - since I have already read it.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/07/review-archer-of-venus-planetary.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from _*The Williams Tour Part 3 - David Williams at White Sands National Monument*_:


----------



## LanelleH

Jealousy -- http://authorbarbiehall.blogspot.com/2015/07/jealousy.html


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

For my writing blog, I delved deeply into that all-important question: *Are You Ready for Prime Day?* Yep, I'm original like that. (But it's actually about more than Prime Day.)


----------



## KevinH

Just posted about _"Getting Paid as a Writer - Are Free Books Poisoning the Well?"_: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2015/07/getting-paid-as-writer-are-free-books.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from today's _*The Williams Tour Part 4 - Still at White Sands*_:


----------



## Guest

Released the next episode of my podcast, in which I discussed the results of my first paid promotion for Aisuru


----------



## geronl

I am posting a 1,456 word story to the blog. "Blackout"


----------



## onguard74

Short post on morally ambiguous characters...

http://www.npmartin.com/morally-gray-characters/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

For the third day in a row, one bird after another flew into my father's tent and tore into the canvas. On the first day, the maidservants mended the tear. On the second day they let it be, saying that in their opinion, the increased air circulation would do him some good, perhaps even revive him. And on the third day, at the sight of one open tear after another, a whisper spread around the camp--

To read more & listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
It was on the fourth day


----------



## ilamont

My latest post about attempting to sell a new product line ("cheat sheets") to the U.S. government:

_... I was enthusiastic about the GSA selling opportunity for the cheat sheets, until I started to dig into the details of what's required. Unfortunately, the reality is selling to the government is a complicated, broken mess that puts small businesses at a distinct disadvantage owing to the onerous bureaucratic requirements. As with many things related to the government, the requirements probably started with good intentions, such as increased transparency, better security, and removing opportunities for fraud and waste. But when managers at multiple agencies, government lawyers, preferred private companies, and Congress became involved, it turned into a bureaucratic disaster._

Read the rest of the post here:

*Selling to the federal government/GSA: a bureaucratic nightmare for small businesses*


----------



## lvcabbie

A new and totally revised version of _Waltzing in the Shadows,_ Information Leaks Through the Iron Curtain, has just been released with information @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


----------



## geronl

Christmas on the Moon

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/07/short-story-christmas-on-moon.html


----------



## lisamaliga

Do you have a boxed set that you'd like to promote? If so, check out my new post:
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/07/17/boxed-set-friday-the-yolandas-yummery-series-books-1-3-by-lisa-maliga

Yes, it's free!


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Singing praises to the mighty avocado. You can eat it raw, bake it, fry it and grill it. You can serve it as a drink, in salad or soup, in a sauce or marinade, as appetizers as well as main courses, and even as dessert-from ice cream to mousse, brownies to sorbet. And even babies love avocado too!

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/07/the-culinary-richness-of-avocado.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "My Year So Far" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Andrew Christie

Painting the bridge's last big outing turned into a long and raucous night
http://paintingthebridge.com/2015/07/18/597-darley-street-bistro-at-the-botany-view-hotel-food-reviewing-gets-hijacked/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots culled from several posted in yesterday's _*Fun Photo Friday -- David Williams at White Sands*_  (along with tips for photographing under bright, reflective conditions such as snow or gypsum "sand"):

This one I call _*The Face*_:










_*The Yucca*_:










I love the dreamy quality of _*Hiker in the Distance*_:


----------



## lvcabbie

Re-release of a Cold War novel on Amazon.com. The re-written and revised of Waltzing in the Shadows, Information Leaks Through the Iron Curtain @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


----------



## Ros_Jackson

Some thoughts on why KU is finally appealing enough for this novelist to try out: http://www.warpcoresf.co.uk/why-i-joined-kindle-unlimited.php


----------



## geronl

I didn't know what to write until a couple of hours ago

Then I wrote some Survivalist Fiction (2,440 words)

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/07/short-story-prepped.html


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: We launch a Kindle Countdown deal on the second book, _The Brigadoon Boondoggle_! We also talk about Pluto and space exploration and peek at Disney Infinity 3.0. Plus, you need Totoro! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com, or at our website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## rolandogomez

Well my blogs, two of them, focus on photography, however, my seventh book can help photographers, but it's not about photographers or photography. I also have taken my second blog, AmericanoDream.com, in a direction that focuses on the love story of my muse and I, allowing us to post non-photography blog posts and currently these are aimed not only helping provide helpful information on things more than photography, but also to bring awareness to my latest book. So if that's ok, then my latest blog post is titled, "20 Relationship Partner Questions, Crank Up The Romance," since my newest book is more of a mainstream, self-help, relationship and related topics book. I hope you enjoy, and as a disclaimer, the blog post is for those truly in love in and in an existing relationship, not someone out on a new date. Thanks, Rolando


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

I posted a few tips on The High Cost of Self Publishing on my blog earlier today.


----------



## Lindy Moone

If you want to know why I wrote a letter to Neil Gaiman, read this:
https://lindymoone.wordpress.com/2015/07/18/alive-a-letter-to-neil-gaiman/


----------



## William Meikle

New cover, new release of ELDREN: THE BOOK OF THE DARK
http://www.williammeikle.com/currentnewsletter.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

The long and tortured history of *Dreams in the Void*.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2015/07/dreams-belong-in-void.html


----------



## geronl

Not a Sci-Fi story, just something that came to me

Paper House

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/07/not-sci-fi-short-story-paper-house.html


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Bill Cosby is getting an awful lot of negative press lately. Let's hope his wife is okay.

https://jlep.wordpress.com/2015/07/20/may-we-please-speak-with-the-lady-of-the-house-how-is-camille-cosby/


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today I write about my obsession with Korean Dramas and a few new things they taught me about storytelling 

http://elenalinville.com/2015/07/20/what-korean-dramas-can-teach-us-about-storytelling/


----------



## geronl

ElenaLinville said:


> Today I write about my obsession with Korean Dramas and a few new things they taught me about storytelling
> 
> http://elenalinville.com/2015/07/20/what-korean-dramas-can-teach-us-about-storytelling/


I would love to write a Korean drama, or at least the outline for one.


----------



## Silvia_Writes

I posted about inspiration, that which has no limits yet many times we feel empty. 
https://silviatomasvillalobos.wordpress.com/2015/07/20/imagination-day-2-of-3-day-quote-challenge/

Look forward to reading the posts here as well -- such bountiful selection.


----------



## Small Town Writer

I interviewed my editor on my blog. Check it out: https://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2015/07/10/authoreditor-interview-tammy-salyer/


----------



## Steve Margolis

I posted more celebrity accolades for my website. They're all made up and they all hate me. 

I have a lot of spare time. 

http://stevemargolis.com/blog/2015/07/19/more-accolades-for-my-website/


----------



## geronl

lol


----------



## Bishoppess

I've been busy actually trying to pull this book together out of thin air, so I haven't blogged in a bit. Ladies and Gentlemen, my wish for the ultimate library 

https://rcoots.wordpress.com/2015/07/20/oh-where-oh-where-has-my-little-book-gone/


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample shots of today's _*The Williams Tour Part 5 - Cloudcroft, New Mexico*_, which also includes a little Old West history on a very famous outlaw:


----------



## SteveHarrison

Where do all those characters actually come from?

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/8744667-some-more-mister-nice-guy


----------



## David Bussell

I wrote a little story about a God called Clive. You can read it here...

http://www.bussellbooks.com/news


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I admit that I am cherishing every sordid moment of the whole Ashley Madison affair (heh!). For art, mind you... (BS: I have no patience or charity for drunks, liars, or philanderers. Let them all fry!) Still, when you plan to write a collection of stories about the aftermath of infidelity, it is fortuitous when the universe conspires to fuel your Muse.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/07/ashley-madison-schadenfreude.html


----------



## geronl

A short story

Incarceration

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/07/short-story-incarceration.html


----------



## onguard74

Who remembers Fighting Fantasy?

http://www.npmartin.com/fighting-fantasy-how-gamebooks-influenced-my-fantasy-writing/


----------



## AlexaGrave

I always intend to post to this thread when I blog, but I always seem to forget to. Not this week! 

Prologue to _Chains of Nect: Obsidian's Obsession_. http://blog.alexagrave.com/2015/07/chains-of-nect-obsidians-obsession.html


----------



## R. Doug

A photo I posted in today's *The Williams Tour Part 6 - Cloudcroft, Mexican Canyon, and back to El Paso*:


----------



## Bbates024

Oh man I posted today http://www.freetheblizz.com/

For those that do not want to stop by, lots of positive news. 

Feeling pretty accomplished today. Just finished the rewrite of Ascendancy The Arena it topped 62k words. It needs a final pass before it goes off to the editor on the 29th. Once the edits are done on this book I will be enrolling it in Kindle Scout. If you vote for it there and Amazon picks it up, you get a free copy of the book, and I get a contract with Amazon. WOOT!

Also Ascendancy Rise if the Fallen is off getting it's final proofread done. The shorter novella of about 36k words follows the main character from Arena's parents in the past. It should be up on Amazon for .99 sometime next week.

Final follow up. The second book following Rise of the Fallen should be out sometime in September or October. The rough draft is done now. So Ascendancy Butcher of the Bay will also be out soon.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

New book covers for new editions!










http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2015/07/latest-developments.html


----------



## foxprorawks

A post about the cover design for the novel I'm working on https://mattauthor.wordpress.com/2015/07/22/mean-times/.


----------



## geronl

Alien invasion, from their perspective

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/07/very-short-story-invaders-from-deep.html

Very short story


----------



## Guest

Released the next episode of my podcast, where in I read the first three chapters of Deviations 
http://anmanatsu.com/2015/07/s3-e72-deviations-sneak-peek/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Her face still rosy with a sense of embarrassment, Abishag wipes the little smile from her lips and curtseys before me. She is obedient, perhaps even fearful of me. Plumping herself on my blankets, she goes back to holding the inkwell for me. 
I dip the tip of my feather in it, glancing at the veins marbling my thinning, nearly transparent skin. Is this my hand? Why is it trembling so? It seems to be my father's, and so does my voice, when I utter the words as I scribble them, "When I kept silent, my bones wasted away, through my groaning all day long. For day and night, your hand was heavy on me. My strength was sapped, as in the heat of summer."

To read more click here:
My strength was sapped, as in the heat of summer


----------



## IreneP

Today Liv Rancourt's visiting for Foodie Friday. We've got pasta, wine, studs and a giveaway!


----------



## lisamaliga

Welcome to Boxed Set Friday! If you like epic fantasy, you'll want to read more about The Prince Malock World Omnibus by Timothy L. Cerepaka 
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/07/24/boxed-set-friday-the-prince-malock-world-omnibus-by-timothy-l-cerepaka


----------



## Small Town Writer

I've started doing book reviews on The Independent Author! Check out the first one for Self-Publishing 101 by Shelley Hitz and Heather Hart

https://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2015/07/24/book-review-self-publishing-101/


----------



## Tommy Muncie

Two posts in one day:

My homage to the late and great Iain Banks, and how he inspired my own writing: https://tommymuncie.wordpress.com/2015/07/24/how-reading-iain-banks-turned-me-into-a-writer

Showing off my new cover and thanks to my designer! https://tommymuncie.wordpress.com/2015/07/24/new-cover-is-in


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "Pondering YA Fiction", http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Cheers,
Debra


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Did a post on a new game coming out, No Man's Sky, which will allow me to explore new worlds no one has ever seen before, a major reason that I write as well.

http://mistandshadows.com/2015/07/24/no-mans-sky-exploring-the-near-infinite/


----------



## geronl

Added a short story

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/07/short-story-orbital-pd-show-my-good-side.html

The second Orbital PD story I've written


----------



## R. Doug

A sample shot or two from yesterday's _*Fun Photo Friday - David Williams at Cloudcroft, Mexican Canyon, and the Franklins*_:


----------



## geronl

cool pics


----------



## R. Doug

Thanks, Floyd.  So glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## Bbates024

I just did right now. My first Novella just went live!

Super excited!

http://www.freetheblizz.com/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted some observations about the different ways that German and US TV and film hadle the fact that some actors simply are short.


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: We launch a Kindle Countdown deal for the third book, _Under The Stars Of Faerie_! We celebrate the release of fellow KBoarder Shei Darksbane's debut novel _Awakened_! We launch a new feature, Willow Wednesdays! And we still find time for a weird calendar photo! _http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com_ or our website at http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## geronl

Short Story - The Queendom: Border Skirmish

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/07/short-story-queendom-border-skirmish.html


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I posted how In Pocket is now available as pre-order and how to go about getting ARCs.


----------



## Marie Long

I made a highly detailed monster post on my results and experience with my first-ever large-scale (Bookbub) Promotion http://www.marielongauthor.com/taking-my-first-crack-at-a-large-scale-bookbub-promotion/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Reclining on the cold tile floor I lean against the wooden lattice, right there at the edge, and lose myself in thought. Sometimes I take the crown off my tired head, and roll it across the dusty surface, glad that no one is watching me. I wonder then, why did I put so much effort, back in my youth, to grasp for it?

To read more and see beautiful art click here:
Why did I put so much effort to grasp for it?


----------



## bendanarama

I post some kind of ramble most days at http://www.benmyattwriter.co.uk


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Remembering Oprah and Bobbi Kris' interview: Her future seemed so hopeful.

https://jlep.wordpress.com/2015/07/27/oprahs-interview-with-bobbi-kristina-and-family-2/


----------



## lvcabbie

You are probably standing wrong and it's causing your back to hurt - @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I posted an excerpt of In Pocket, which will go live on August 1st.


----------



## Weibart

Wrote about the design sensibilities of one of my favorite character designers, Phil Bourassa:

https://weibblog.wordpress.com/2015/07/27/phil-bourassa-talks-character-design-on-son-of-batman-dtv/

Phil has very interesting sensibilities toward character design, so I wanted to spread the word about a featurette he appeared in discussing his approach.


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today I blog about a new story and why I absolutely love worldbuilding. I feel like an explorer setting foot on terra incognita for the first time! 

http://elenalinville.com/2015/07/27/what-i-love-about-starting-a-new-story-worldbuilding/


----------



## lisamaliga

Read what it was like writing for such dot.gones as Write for Cash, Themestream, and The Vines Network. 
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/07/27/writing-for-pennies-the-dawn-of-internet-writing


----------



## geronl

themestream!  talk about oldies


I never did write anything for that... I think


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from the first of a six-part series on the Hueco Tanks State Park and Historical Site in *David Williams Tour Part 7 - Hueco Tanks*:


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I put a skeleton in my latest writing blog post... but it's not about Halloween, it's about Markdown. And since I'm rather fond of the photo I took to accompany it, I'll share that too... and the hi-res version is available for your projects (at no cost) on morgueFile.com (along with over 900 other photos I've shared there, and many thousands from other photographers... but enough rambling).

*Mark This Down for Future Use*


----------



## MrBourbons

The past year has been really difficult for me, and only now am I starting to notice improvements.

http://www.bourbonicafro.co.uk/blog/2015/07/27/a-year-to-remember-not-forget/


----------



## jamesgrey2205

Still getting around to setting that blog up. I'm scared it'll eat into my writing time, of which I seem to have none as it is!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

I'm starting to host guest bloggers and will be guest blogging on others' sites over the coming months. To kick things off...Introducing my first guest blogger, mystery author Kristina Stanley, who's just released her debut novel, DESCENT http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The walls are covered by cedar wood panels with fancy inlays in them, contrasting various stains and directions of wood grain. Flames are flickering in glass oil cups in the large metal chandeliers, which makes the vast space sparkle with light. This is so different from my humble home, back in Bethlehem. I have created something about which I have been dreaming since the days of my youth: a grand shell for justice, learning, and power. And like a shell, it is fragile--

To read more, and see beautiful art, click here:
If not for brotherhood, the rivalry between them may turn deadly


----------



## AlexaGrave

Today I posted a little bit about Lughnasadh. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2015/07/magic-is-reality-reality-is-magic.html


----------



## geronl

Short Story: Playing Games with Planets

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/07/short-story-playing-games-with-planets.html

With the whole galaxy controlled by 2 guys and unlimited resources, you'd think there was nothing
left to fight over.... well, maybe not...


----------



## Kali.Amanda

WE used to love going on picnics, though in recent years we've taken to doing it indoors and pretending (for a variety of reasons). Still, there is something eternally romantic about eating al fresco, isn't there?

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/07/the-pleasure-of-picnics.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Afterwards, I cannot figure out for certain at what point my voice has trailed off, leaving me lost in a jumble of memories, fearful to open my eyes, fearful to glance at my watch, to figure out the moment, the exact moment when I have realized that I am alone--

To read more click here:
Dad would be gone by the time I rush back


----------



## Small Town Writer

This isn't a "recent" blog post, but it's something I don't think I ever posted on this forum. I discuss the nine-year story behind my first book, _The Blood Moon_ on my website. Check it out here: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/?p=52


----------



## mickeywrites981

Check it out!!!

milesmv81.wordpress.com


----------



## going going gone

My last monthly post is none of the new owner's beeswax


----------



## J.J. Thompson

Just announced my latest release. Yay. 

https://jamesjthompson.wordpress.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from _*David Williams Tour Part 8 - Hueco Tanks Continued*_:



















Including this shot of ancient petroglyphs:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted my monthly round-up of new new indie speculative fiction releases on my blog, crossposted to the Speculative Fiction Showcase.


----------



## ET

I'm experimenting with posting serial editions of selected books/short fiction.

So far, I've posted three serial installments each of two of my novels, _*Termination Man*_ and _*12 Hours of Halloween*_, plus a short supernatural story set in Ohio in the 1930s, "Hay Moon":

http://onewordtrimnell.blogspot.com


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Still seething with disappointment over losing Merav, I go on to moan, "He hates me, and so does Michelle! For her, any price is too much, but what her father demands of me is simply ridiculous."
"Let me guess," Joav narrows his eyes."Are you to hunt a lion and tear it apart with your bare hands?"
"No-"
"Drag a leviathan to shore and cut open its belly?"
"No-"
"Slay a dragon?"
"I wish!"

To read more, click here: 
To kill a dragon


----------



## geronl

Just posted a 2,778 word story on the blog

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/07/oasis-part-one.html

Oasis: Part One

A desert world, a society divided into 13 "tribes" but someone is upsetting the balance and trying to grab power.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from _*Fun Photo Friday - David Williams at Hueco Tanks 1*_:


----------



## geronl

Oasis: Part Two

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/08/oasis-part-two-followingmorning-jake.html

whew!

This one was over 3,100 words.


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: We announce the international leg of the Summer Sale! Willow Wednesdays features a look back at how I found Willow and asked her to do the Monkey Queen covers. And there's a _Face Off_. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com, or at the Monkey Queen Books website: http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

Some posts from the past week:

Some musings on watching John Ford's _My Darling Clementine_ (1946) for the first time: http://www.thesecondsentence.blogspot.com/2015/07/my-darling-clementine-1946.html

Rewriting and Roses - how writing is like arranging flowers: http://www.thesecondsentence.blogspot.com/2015/08/rewriting-and-roses.html


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today I am talking about songs that inspired some of my stories. Do you guys also have a soundtrack for your writing? As in songs that are firmly associate with a particular story in your head?

http://elenalinville.com/2015/08/03/the-songs-that-inspired-my-stories/


----------



## geronl

Mine!

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/08/short-story-mine.html

about 1,008 words minus the title


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I wrote about fictional names and pronunciation, in...


*Strange Names Are No Fantasy*


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's _*David Williams Tour Part 9 - Hueco Tanks Continued*_:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

You may have heard those rumors about me: how I escaped by moonlight, how I hid inside each one of the seven wells of Beersheba, with nothing in my possession but the shirt on my back, how I eluded my enemy, my brother, and then, how frightened I was, how alone. I'm afraid you have been, at best, misinformed-

To read more, and hear the beautiful narration by David Kudler, click here:
You may have heard those rumors about me


----------



## Kali.Amanda

There's a massive sinkhole a couple hundred feet from my bedroom... Still, we go on!

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2015/08/mythical-massive-sinkhole.html


----------



## geronl

Oasis: Part 3

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/08/oasis-part-three.html

In 3 parts of this blog story it is already more than 8,470 words!


----------



## SteveHarrison

My take on outlining and pantsing...

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/8825816-angst-in-my-pants


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Once there was a little girl, with the cutest reddish curl&#8230; So started a poem I wrote for a little girl named Jess, who at two months was looking at the world with such an intense, serious observation, as if to examine if anything was worthy of a smile.

To read more, and see the animation for this book, click here:
From poem to animation: Jess and Wiggle


----------



## AlexaGrave

What's In A Name?

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2015/08/whats-in-name.html


----------



## lisamaliga

Do you like handcrafted soap? Meet a soapmaker who "makes Kettlepot bar soaps from scratch in a 220 year old New England farmhouse." Here's the link and photos of her gorgeous soaps and other bath & body products! https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/08/05/interview-with-a-soapmaker-pam-of-kettlepot-soap


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted about early 20th century crime writer Edgar Wallace and why he is far from forgotten in Germany.


----------



## geronl

A counter to my story about the preppers. Here is the Unprepped.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/08/short-story-unprepped.html

About 1,473 words


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Read it now: A favorite Son
Enjoy the tale that I have spun
About two brothers, greed, rivalry
Who will stay? And who will flee--

Click here for more on this sale:
SALE: A Favorite Son


----------



## Kali.Amanda

In the blink of an eye life can change. Dramatically! But in less than 48 hours, Brooklynites just take it all in stride...

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/08/what-lies-beneath-sinkhole.html


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum

I don't consent


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announce two new releases today.


----------



## Aditi_B

I just posted about my trek to Roopkund - which is a mysterious lake in the Himalayas.

http://mindspeakadi.blogspot.in/2015/08/roopkund.html


----------



## William Meikle

Latest news - details of the launch of my second CARNACKI collection, Free Fiction and more... http://www.williammeikle.com/currentnewsletter.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Wednesday's _*David Williams Tour Part 10 - Hueco Tanks Continued*_:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's_* Fun Photo Friday - David Williams at Hueco Tanks 2*_:


----------



## Bbates024

I just did a quick movie review of So as Above, So as Below

Long story short it was pretty darn good.

http://www.freetheblizz.com


----------



## geronl

T. M. Bilderback said:


> Here's my latest, inspired by a thread here at Kboards:
> 
> http://tmbilderback.blogspot.com/2015/08/psstheyyou-wanna-buy-one-dese.html


lol


----------



## geronl

Short Story: R-Point

Sort of a scifi homage to a Korean film set in the Vietnam War. Mine is set in the future, of course. I never mention it but the baddies are aliens.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/08/short-story-r-point.html


----------



## lvcabbie

Read an article about what young people thought about living in foster homes so I copied it to my blog, A Soldier's Stories @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com , and added my own reflections on having lived in a foster home for 4 years.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted today about the lack of API access to our sales stats. You can read my thoughts on this situation in...




*Your Number Is Up*​


----------



## geronl

Apparently more than 200 page views at my blog in the last 24 hours, that's really good for my unknown self.


----------



## Almost Me

I started writing a children's book series where the kids find a time machine and travel to meet historical figures -- and (even though the books are a lot of work to research and write) I love the history I'm learning. So I wrote a blog post about Thomas Edison -- his story is actually a lot different than what I learned in school...

http://ernestinetitojones.com/blog/


----------



## geronl

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/08/short-story-mind-prisoner.html

1,364-word SF short story

A detective and alien prisoner on a transport from one world to another.


----------



## Robert Dahlen

Things have been quiet this week on the Monkey Queen Books blog, but we do remind you of next weekend's eFestival of Words, along with upcoming cool things from Melissa Pagluica, the Doubleclicks and KBoards' own Shei Darksbane. Plus: SPACE CATS!! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com, or our website: http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## gorvnice

Just started my new blog, Why This Book Sells. Been popular so far (over 500 page reads in just a day or so of being live). But we need more participation, so come check it out and please leave comments!
http://whythisbooksells.blogspot.com


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"Yes," say I. "I've reigned forty years over Israel: seven years in Hebron and thirty-three in Jerusalem. It's time for you to sit on my throne. Let your rule be firmly established."
Cutting in, "I have a feeling," he says.
"What kind of a feeling?"
"You're going to give me a lot of advice, aren't you?"

To read more, and see beautiful art, click here:
Long live the king!


----------



## geronl

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/08/oasis-part-four.html

Oasis: Part Four

and now it's over 10,000 words... heading to Novella territory


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

A friend of mine made me watch Braindead:

http://www.jeroensteenbeeke.nl/blog/2015/8/6/what-the-f-did-i-just-watch


----------



## Small Town Writer

I wrote about my first release day: https://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2015/08/07/my-first-release-day/


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today I'm talking about why I write all of my first drafts longhand.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/08/10/why-i-write-my-first-drafts-longhand/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I remember: a gentler sound
The forest rustling in the rain
Leaves were swirling all around
I heard soft footsteps up the lane

So starts a poem I wrote, where the narrator is an old tree longing for the little girl who used to climb up his trunk and nestle between his branches. Here are two opposite pages of the book. Then, for each verse, I drew the letters (in perspective) on a 'paper leaf' that floated in a 'puddle' in the top of the left hand side page--

To read more, and see the animation I created for this book, click here:
From poem to animation: Now I Am Paper


----------



## R. Doug

For those into old Spanish Missions of the Southwest here are some sample shots from today's blog post *David Williams Tour Part 11 - Presidio Chapel San Elizario and Mission Socorro*:


----------



## Queen Mab

(Beautiful shots, those.)

My latest post is announcing a new novel in September, now on preorder:

http://gabriellawest.net/2015/08/10/new-book-on-preorder-elsie-street/


----------



## R. Doug

Gabriella West said:


> (Beautiful shots, those.)


Thank you, Gabriella. So glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## AA.A

_*"With belief, a dream becomes a reality"*_

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/8797867-belief


----------



## lvcabbie

I posted about an article in a Utah newspaper about youths who live and have lived in foster homes - adding my own views of having lived in one for four years. It can be read @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com

I will be adding a short story to it - A Morning at the Bonnie Dell Ranch

Enjoy


----------



## R. Doug

My first YouTube video just this afternoon hit a milestone: *Rifleman's Rifle Video - 1,000 Hits and Counting*

Pictures and, of course, a link to the video:


----------



## geronl

Very nice.


----------



## R. Doug

Thank you, Floyd.  I had a lot of fun learning how to do that little maneuver.


----------



## Matthew Stott

Building a stockpile before hitting 'publish':

http://mrmatthewstott.com/2015/08/12/new-newy-newness/


----------



## Aaron Lopez

How RescueTime Might Eliminate the "Crunch Time" and Increase Productivity .I wrote this after finding myself in another "crunch" mode as a deadline was fast approaching. Maybe others might find this helpful...



Matthew Stott said:


> Building a stockpile before hitting 'publish':
> 
> http://mrmatthewstott.com/2015/08/12/new-newy-newness/


This is interesting, because we know the turn around for purchasing books in this day and age is a lot quicker than even ten years ago. That being said, is there hard evidence of lost sales if you don't have another book lined up for people? It might come down to managing your readership more than stockpiling.

Reason why I ask this is because "stockpiling" in my experience comes dangerous close to the ideology of perfectionism (I use to be the ultimate perfectionist), which is one of the major stumbles in procrastination. And furthermore coming from a start-up background, almost everything points to "lean" start ups, because you're able to steer your ship with the direction of the wind a lot quicker.

But if there's evidence to suggest otherwise I'll gladly take it in. The more you know, the better your chances of success!


----------



## LGOULD

Is it worthwhile to try to revise an early novel that failed because you didn't know what you were doing? I posted some thoughts about this on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Guest

As soon as I develop one...


----------



## Kali.Amanda

"Beer's intellectual. What a shame so many idiots drink it." 
― Ray Bradbury

Here's a little blog and a new Pinterest board about beer cocktails and micheladas:

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/08/micheladas-and-other-beer-cocktails.html


----------



## xandy3

I posted a new poem, entitled _Catacombs_.

https://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2015/08/12/wednesday-poetry-catacombs/


----------



## MLKatz

I posted the book trailer for Rise of the Gatebreakers. I did not make the video. I just wrote the script. Feedback? http://mlkatz.com/rise-of-the-gatebreakers-video/


----------



## alawston

I just did a round-up of upcoming anthology appearances, including cover reveals. I even included a bit about my cat.

http://andrewlawston.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/coming-soon.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

For a long time, I had this idea of creating a series around the events in the life of a unique family. The charters had to have not only a compelling voice, but they had to see things in an entirely different light, which would create contrasts and conflicts, as each one of them comes from a different background and has different passions, needs, and aspirations--

To read more, click here:
My new series: Still Life with Memories


----------



## Cactus Lady

Couple of author spotlights:

Vanessa MacLellan, author of Three Great Lies, fantasy set in ancient Egypt:
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/author-spotlight-vanessa-maclellan

Fiona McShane, author of Bluebells (Wolf Land #1), fantasy based in Irish history:
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/author-spotlight-fiona-mcshane


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I have just finished designing the cover for my upcoming novel, The Music of Us, which is volume 3 of my series, Still Life with Memories. It is already available for preorder--get it now!

Like #‎romance Fiction? Here is what the story is about:
Cover reveal: The Music of Us


----------



## chrisstevenson

Way late in posting a new one, but here's the latest installment from Guerrilla Warfare For Writers (Special Weapons and Tactics.

A Retrospect on Name Authors:

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Wednesday's blog post _*David Williams Tour Part 12 - Mission Socorro and Mission Ysleta*_:


----------



## mickeywrites981

Well I created another blog!! Check it out!

mvmilesauthor81.wordpress.com

i posted a brief interview with one of the characters of my upcoming novel, Twisted Proposal...released date at the end of the month.

Leave me a comment if you have a moment!! And don't give up, keep writing your dream story!!


----------



## Susan Alison

John Masefield's poem, Sea Fever:

"I must go down to the seas again, to the lonely sea and the sky..."

http://montyandrosie.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## R. Doug

Finishing up my local-area tour series, here's a sample of the shots posted in yesterday's _* Fun Photo Friday - The David Williams Tour Ends on the Mission Trail*_:


----------



## Bbates024

I posted about the early success I have had on Kindle Scout. I really just wanted to thank everyone that has made the first few days fo the campaign a success. Plus hey you get a free book out of it.

www.freetheblizz.com


----------



## Iain Ryan

POST HERE

Experimenting with an idea. I'm trying to write a novel in 1 hour per day. I'm still working on other projects but I want to see how long it'll take me, just at 1 hour per day.


----------



## geronl

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/08/oasis-part-five.html

OASIS: Part Five


----------



## Kenton Crowther

Two Fridays back I wrote up a visit to Mum's. Had to do with some insects and how we dealt with them.
http://www.kentoncrowther.com/blog-crowthers-columns.html


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: We get ready for our events at the eFestival of Words, and we celebrate the release of fellow KBoarder Shei Darksbane's new Dakota Shepherd book _Hunted_! Plus Willow Wednesdays, and things are starting to get timey-wimey. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com, or our website: http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## lvcabbie

Latest post on my Father Serra's Legacy blog is - Franciscan Missionaries - Who Were These Men? Some viewpoints and observations @ http://msgdaleday.blogspot.com


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog today, "Tools That Have Helped Me Sell Books" (I'm referring print books here).

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## R. Doug

Courtesy of an online friend and fan of my blog, I'm running a month-long/12-post series on her trip to Poland (I'm thankful for the break). Part 1 is:

Carol Wyszomirski in Poland

Sample image:


----------



## Learnmegood

Here is my idea for  a first day of school speech to the kids


----------



## Kali.Amanda

The imagined dialogue involving Woody Allen's neurotic underground hermit disrupted by the sinkhole arguing with civil servants is a great way to get your creative juices flowing in the middle of a debilitating heatwave...

[URL=http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2015/08/sinkhole-update-and-alternate-reality]http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2015/08/sinkhole-update-and-alternate-reality.html[/url]


----------



## William Meikle

Latest News - what's coming up in the next few years from me

http://www.williammeikle.com/currentnewsletter.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I have just finished designing the cover for my upcoming novel, My Own Voice, which is volume I of my series, Still Life with Memories. It is already available for preorder--at $0.99. Get it now!

Here is what the story is about:
Cover reveal: My Own Voice


----------



## geronl

Very very short story

Tick, Tock

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/08/a-very-short-story-tick-tock.html


----------



## mickeywrites981

Posted a Hilarious video today


----------



## R. Doug

Part 2 of that 12-part guest blogger series I'm currently running: Carol Wyszomirski in Krakow

Sample shot:


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke

I posted a bunch recently. First, some Trance music I listen to while writing:

https://www.jeroensteenbeeke.nl/blog/2015/8/11/musical-inspiration-august-2015

The next is a recap of re-reading The Iron Druid:

https://www.jeroensteenbeeke.nl/blog/2015/8/18/re-reading-report-the-iron-druid

The other is a post about Kindle Unlimited, and how I'm having trouble deciding whether I should try it for my upcoming series:

https://www.jeroensteenbeeke.nl/blog/2015/8/19/conflicted-about-exclusivity


----------



## xandy3

Character connections: The Demi-goddess Desirae

https://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2015/08/20/character-connections-the-demi-goddess-desirae/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I remember: a gentler sound... The forest rustling in the rain...
Leaves were swirling all around... I heard soft footsteps up the lane... So starts a poem I wrote, where the narrator is an old tree longing for the little girl who used to climb up his trunk and nestle between his branches-

Animation for Now I Am Paper


----------



## sstroble

Posted new short story:

https://shortstorystop.wordpress.com/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

The whole Ashley Madison deal is research for me as I prepare my story collection about the aftermath of infidelity. But it still makes for interesting storytelling as the coverage starts to fracture into different camps, and bodies start to accumulate... My guilty pleasure the last couple of days is imagining the best sellers that will come of this.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/08/the-wicked-and-righteous.html


----------



## SteveHarrison

This is my latest blog on the Starts at 60 website, looking at why eating standards have fallen so low that a diet of fresh food is considered by many to be a fad.

http://www.startsatsixty.com.au/blogs/my-fad-diet


----------



## Matthew Stott

10 VERY sensible ways to stop yourself getting distracted when trying to write:

http://mrmatthewstott.com/2015/08/21/10-sensible-ways-to-avoid-distractions/


----------



## Shobna

Hi, my blog is a relatively random lot of observations with some attempt at humour (Indian English).

http://everydaythingshappen.blogspot.in/


----------



## IreneP

This GREEN CHILI STEW RECIPE is great for those fresh tomatoes from your garden (okay, or you can use canned if you don't have fresh).

Also* BOOK GIVEAWAY* - Marked in Mexico by Kim McMahill.


----------



## lisamaliga

Perhaps some indie authors will be able to relate to this post...

*70% of Nothing: The Reality of Indie Publishing*

https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/08/21/70-of-nothing-the-reality-of-indie-publishing


----------



## mphicks

Info on my latest sci-fi/dystopian release, REVOLVER, can be found here: http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2015/08/22/revolver-is-now-available-and-consumption-gets-a-new-look/


----------



## SB James

My newest post is about all my writing related endeavors this past summer:
https://sbjamestheauthor.wordpress.com/2015/08/23/what-i-did-this-summer/


----------



## R. Doug

Part 3 of that 12-part guest blogger series I'm currently running: Carol Wyszomirski at Wawel Castle

Sample shot:


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog today, Introducing Guest Blogger: James Mayfield, http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## LizB

Today I published a post announcing the preorder of Angel's Intuition paperback. http://lizborino.net/2015/08/23/angels-intuition-paperback/


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: We look back at the eFestival of Words, and we expand on a KBoards post - my top five books become my top ten. Plus, Willow gets cookin'. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or on the website: http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## SteveHarrison

My latest blog, which is about eating the paleo way

http://www.startsatsixty.com.au/blogs/my-fad-diet


----------



## MariaESchneider

I posted about...books.


----------



## going going gone

I continue to blog, and I continue to be the only one who can benefit from it.

Escrew youay, new owners.


----------



## Iain Ryan

'The Student' Production Diary (Week 1)

Big week with low results 

Read here:http://www.iainryan.com/the-student-production-diary-week-1/


----------



## Small Town Writer

Images grab eyeballs. Use photos to help draw attention to yourself and your books. Check out my ideas: https://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2015/08/21/using-photos/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

And what can I tell him, really? That I keep digging into the past, mining its moments, trying to piece them together this way and that, dusting off each memory of Natasha, of how we were, the highs and lows of the music of us, to find out where the problem may have started?

Click here to read more:
The highs and lows of the music of us


----------



## Ross Harrison

I usually post quite infrequently, but this month and the next I should have something up every few days. At the moment, they're mostly about games, superheroes, films, and space.

http://ross-harrison.com


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today my post is about self-doubt, that insidious monster that can sabotage us.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/08/24/the-writers-worst-enemy-self-doubt/


----------



## R. Doug

Part 4 of 12 by my guest blogger: _*Carol Wyszomirski Presents More Images of Wawel Castle*_


----------



## Matthew Stott

How a Story Starts?

http://mrmatthewstott.com/2015/08/25/how-a-story-starts/


----------



## geronl

Oasis: Part Six

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/08/oasis-part-six.html

So it's finished with about 16,680 words.


----------



## nigel p bird

I've just posted a short account of an evening at the Edinburgh International Book Festival in the company of Viv Albertine (punk rocker, film-maker, writer and more) and Ian Rankin (author of the Rebus novels). Above all, I was blown away about her notions of creativity and her inspirational qualities. 
Here's the link. http://nigelpbird.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/viv-albertine-with-ian-rankin-words-and.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Here is a delightful conversation between authors, led by a writer who is a former English teacher and photo journalist Dellani Oakes, who invited Karen Vaughan, Alistair Cross, and me to come on her radio show, Red River Radio, Come in, join the conversation about the minds of writer and other little quirks about the craft. Check it out:

Join me for a conversation at Red River Radio


----------



## Cactus Lady

Stuff I researched for my fantasy-western series Daughter of the Wildings:
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/stuff-i-learned-for-daughter-of-the-wildings

Author Elle Jacklee interviews Skye, a character from her middle grade/YA fantasy The Tree of Mindala:
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/author-spotlight-elle-jacklee1


----------



## R. Doug

Next in my guest blogger series on Poland: *Carol Wyszomirski at St. Mary's Basilica*

Sample shot:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

For a whole month, fearing that a scandal may erupt, I avoid sending for her. It is the beginning of summer, and the heat is unusual, unrelenting-but I avoid going out onto the roof, which is where a light breeze can offer some relief, because it is there, more than any other place, that I ache for her. I whisper her name, and burn up at the mere sound of it--

To read more click here:
For a whole month, fearing that a scandal may erupt, I avoid sending for her


----------



## lisamaliga

If you want to make the most natural soap without using lye, here is a way to craft organic and sulfate free melt and pour glycerin soap at home. In less than an hour, you can craft lovely organic, sulfate free and eco-friendly Castile soaps with these carefully tested recipes.

*https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/08/28/organic-and-sulfate-free-melt-and-pour-glycerin-soap-crafting-recipes*


----------



## geronl

The story I blogged, I threw up as an ebook with a bad cover (which comes free with the story, lol)

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/08/oasis-e-book.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I talk about the July Short Story Challenge and writing 31 short stories in 31 days.


----------



## R. Doug

Latest in my guest blogger series on Poland: Carol Wyszomirski in the Polish Countryside


----------



## xandy3

I posted about my reading habits and what I'm currently reading. 
https://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2015/08/30/what-im-reading/

And also a new poem, entitled Drowning.
https://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2015/08/25/new-poem-drowning/


----------



## KevinH

Just posted about my experience with Kindle 2.0: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2015/08/my-kindle-unlimted-20-results.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog today, "New Publisher, New Format, New Party", at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Sharon Delarose

Yup! The last two posts shared my disgust over the horrific killing of Cecil the Lion, along with quite a few facts relating to big cats and the possibility of extinction, which is very real.

My blog covers whatever I'm thinking about at the moment, with a few other topics thrown in. Extraterrestrials and dogs are prolific topics.

I call it: Are you thinking what I'm thinking?


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

What Trump can teach us about Fantasy Fiction!

https://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2015/08/31/trump-demagogues-populists-and-fantasy-fiction/


----------



## Sam Kates

Musings on writing a trilogy

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/8978039-writing-a-trilogy


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

✿(•̃̃‿•̃̃ ♡ ◦°˚ Doing the happy dance: release day today! THE WHITE PIANO is here, in not one, but two editions: ebook and paperback, and you can already 'look inside'! Check it out!

Release day: THE WHITE PIANO is here


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today my post is inspired by my own writing and also the books I have read (or tried to read) in the past few weeks which led me to the conclusion that good stories are ultimately about character growth.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/08/31/characters-should-grow-and-evolve-with-the-story/


----------



## geronl

My story has a second main character, Greyson, and I introduce him in his childhood. I shared a part of that on the blog.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/08/excerpt-from-fourth-greysons-childhood.html


----------



## geronl

Just posted another short story.

On The Rocks

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/08/short-story-on-rocks.html


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I wrote about *Three Reasons to Give Up Your Dreams*, because who needs to be uplifting?


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Just shared a description of the pain of grieving that seemed both poetic and accurate because so many of my friends and loved ones are in one form of transition or loss at the moment.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2015/09/riding-wave.html


----------



## Matthew Stott

Next month, I release my first book...!:

http://mrmatthewstott.com/2015/09/01/a-a-a-a-lmost-there/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Sometimes I find myself having to take my hand away, so she can play the same key immediately after me. On some notes, my right hand crosses her left hand, in an exchange that is wild and fiery-like no duet I have ever seen, or listened to! One way or another it blends, it mixes into a sound, which you might call a crude, unruly, unrestrained racket. But to the ears of a madman, it can be called music--

To read more click here:
To the ears of a madman it can be called music


----------



## mickeywrites981

Just posted tonight. What are you thoughts on my topic? 
mvmilesauthor81.wordpress.com


----------



## KimSmith

I am trying to post almost every day so ... I posted recently about how our websites and smartphones need to be friends.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

✿(•̃̃‿•̃̃ ♡ ◦°˚ Doing the happy dance: My Own Voice is here, in not one, but two editions: ebook and paperback, and you can already 'look inside'! Check it out:

New release: MY OWN VOICE is here, check it out!


----------



## lisamaliga

If you like to make soap, here's a free recipe!

https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/09/01/mini-birthday-cake-soap-recipe


----------



## R. Doug

Continuation of my guest blogger series with *Carol Wyszomirski Shows Us Płaszów*. Sample shot:


----------



## R. Doug

And another in the series from today's blog post is _*Carol Wyszomirski at Auschwitz-Birkenau*_.


----------



## geronl

Story: Kkotjebi (The Unwanted)

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/09/story-kkotjebi.html


----------



## AJFlowers

_A blog about Writing Tips, Author Interviews and Book Reviews
_
Popular Post:
5 Mistakes Writers make when Writing Dialogue

http://ajflowers.org/blog/5-mistakes-writers-make-when-writing-dialog


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I just finished writing a short story with a heavy emotional confrontation and I briefly blog about my idea of how readers and writers interact in the making of such a scene (I wonder how many people would agree with me about that).

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/09/writing-about-emotional-confrontations.html


----------



## xandy3

_Character Connections: Cayden Etherwood_ https://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2015/09/03/character-connections-cayden-etherwood/

What I'm currently reading. https://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2015/08/30/what-im-reading/

And, at my bridal stuff blog: _ My Dream DisneyWorld Wedding_ https://butterflybridal.wordpress.com/2015/09/02/disney-wedding-dreams/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/09/04/video-killed-the-radio-star-while-digital-does-the-dvd/


----------



## Matthew Stott

Scooping my brain up off the floor. Changing plans.

http://mrmatthewstott.com/2015/09/04/scooping-my-brain-up/


----------



## geronl

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/09/short-story-missile.html

Short Story: Missile


----------



## xandy3

My first Open Stage Night experience. https://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2015/09/05/my-first-open-stage-event/

I had fun!


----------



## R. Doug

Latest entry in my guest blogger series is _*Carol Wyszomirski's Excursion into Auschwitz-Birkenau*_.


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

I've been having a lot of fun lately both reading and plotting fairytale retellings, so I wrote about why I find them appealing, and an analogy for how a fairytale retelling is put together: http://thesecondsentence.blogspot.com/2015/08/fairytales-on-menu.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

Today, guest blogger and mystery author, Melodie Campbell, discusses "Killing People Is What I Do". Enjoy this wonderful author, who got her start in comedy writing. http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Cheers,
Debra


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

We turned the corner and there she was, looking quite substantial in her wide, matronly body, radiating heat in the mid-morning sun. She was graced by the ample roundness of the front and rear fenders, which were shaped as puffed-out cheeks. The grille was a three-part affair with a tall center that nosed its way down in-between twin nostrils, low down on the fenders. I imagined that she knew I was coming for her--

To read more click here:
I imagined that she new I was coming for her


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: Well, it's this fortnight, since I forgot to post on this thread last week. But we look at Disney Infinity 3.0 just before its release, we head down the rabbit hole and beneath the waves on Willow Wednesdays, we join in on the End of Summer Sale, and we realize that Professor Elemental can be a Disney Infinity character. Plus, we ask you to help make a man wear a duck on his head. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at our website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## SB James

A post on the old blog about the new website: https://sbjamestheauthor.wordpress.com/2015/09/06/the-new-site-is-in-the-works/
The new website itself (warning, it's still under construction!) sbjamestheauthor.com


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

A little survey about turn based games and a brief discussion of industrial age fantasy.

https://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2015/09/07/a-survey-and-a-sermon/


----------



## geronl

Another short story, this time in the fantasy genre, just to mix it up a bit.

Road to Torik

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/09/short-story-road-to-torik.html


----------



## Thomas Watson

Another old Hugo Award winner read. Or I should say, reread.

https://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/2015/08/30/one-last-heinlein/


----------



## ElenaLinville

After several people asked me about this on Facebook, I decided to talk a little about my worldbuilding process. If you are interested, just step on over to my blog. http://elenalinville.com/2015/09/07/worldbuilding-my-process/ I would also love to hear about your process.


----------



## JB Rowley

My latest blog is a tongue-in-cheek rant about mispronunciation of names - one of the things that prompted me to use a pen name. https://jbthewriter.wordpress.com/


----------



## John Claudio

I recently created a Blogspot page to promote my outlandish, freestyle prose-poem/essay The Poetry Manifesto. I copied the first two pages of my book as the first and only post. I actually sold a copy through this page, amazingly, considering how simple and inelegant it is.  [URL=http://thepoetrymanifesto.blogspot.com/]http://thepoetrymanifesto.blogspot.com/ [/url]


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I love chickpeas and I blogged about the variety of ways these can be enjoyed (from dips to stews to desserts to baby food). Additionally, chickpeas feature in a variety of cuisines from the Iberian, Mediterranean, North African, Indian... Chickpeas rock!

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/09/1001-ways-to-savor-garbazos.html


----------



## Marilyn Peake

I recently wrote a post for my Blog as part of KBoarder Tiffany Turner's Back to School Blog Tour:
https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/9017191-back-to-school-blog-tour-and-giveaway


----------



## Matthew Stott

I've just revealed the description and release date for my first book.
OOH!
http://mrmatthewstott.com/2015/09/08/monstrous-description-release-date/


----------



## Small Town Writer

The book reviews continue with my take on _Write. Publish. Repeat._

https://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2015/09/04/book-review-write-publish-repeat/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Curious to find out about my books and art? Here is a way for you to keep in touch with me:

Curious to find out about my books and art?


----------



## Guest

http://andrewmurraybooks.blogspot.co.uk/

fresh today


----------



## lisamaliga

*NEW CONTEST!* _Do Cats Like Soap?_ Just think of a funny caption for the photo and win TWO free soap crafting eBooks.









contest link: https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/09/08/do-cats-like-soap-a-caption-contest-win-2-soap-crafting-ebooks


----------



## geronl

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/09/story-storm-world.html

New story: The Storm World

The crew of a crab boat survive a storm but find themselves elsewhere...


----------



## MLKatz

I've been busy updating the September Fantasy book sale entries in our little cooperative promotion: http://mlkatz.com/fantasy-99-book-sale/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

It's the first day of school in NYC and I reminisce about my entry into Kindergarten in Puerto Rico and the beginning of my academic career--and the battle to not let color define me (NOT what you think), and a battle of wills that created a tiny guerilla...

[URL=http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2015/09/first-day-of-school]http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2015/09/first-day-of-school.html[/url]


----------



## lvcabbie

Are you addicted to or dependent upon the internet @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.co


----------



## geronl

Story: Centuries Woman

She has finally figured out what to with her lives!

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/09/story-centuries-woman.html


----------



## Cynthia Shepp

Today, I posted twice, which is rare for me.

I posted a promotion for one of my anthologies that is on sale: https://cynthiashepp.wordpress.com/2015/09/10/stardust-is-on-sale-for-0-99-until-september-14th/.

I also posted for Grammarly about International Literacy Day, belated, but it is important every day. https://cynthiashepp.wordpress.com/2015/09/10/belated-international-literacy-day/


----------



## geronl

False Dragon of Torik

part two of the Torik Chronicle

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/09/story-false-dragon-of-torik.html


----------



## Queen Nadine

I posted in my blog a response to the following comment "I won't pay more than 99p for a ebook...anything more is a rip off". 

http://nadinematheson.com/2015/09/07/i-am-the-show-and-the-business-aka-99p-going-once-going-twice/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Fair warning - there is an AWFUL high percentage of self-promotion in this particular blog entry - but I fully guarantee that if you are the least bit interested in promoting your own e-books you are going to get a heck of a lot out of reading this right through.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/09/11/promoting-your-e-books-on-a-deep-discount-budget-2/


----------



## R. Doug

Last of my guest blogger series on a trip to Poland: _* Carol Wyszomirski Working in the Salt Mines -- Wieliczka*_


----------



## geronl

I put up a link for Patty Janen's promo thing.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announce two new releases and remember the late Max Kruse, German children's book author and son of dollmaker Kaethe Kruse


----------



## geronl

Lord Jasper & The Dragon of Torik

3rd story installment

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/09/lord-jasper-dragon-of-torik.html


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I discovered the wonders of Penflip and realized how it could make NaNoWriMo a very different experience for me this year. So, yes, *I Might Flip for NaNoWriMo 2015*.


----------



## Andre Jute

​


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: We promote Patty Jansen's Spec Fic Sale (check her thread for details - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,219579.0.html), we have a Disney Infinity-related moment of weakness, and Willow Wednesdays gets timey-wimey. Plus: PRESSURE! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the website: http://monkeyqueenbooks.com And coming up next, we'll have a week of special posts to celebrate one year of the Monkey Queen!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted some photos from a recent daytrip to the Lüneburger Heide nature park.

Here's a sample:


----------



## AlexaGrave

I blogged about kittens today! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2015/09/kitten-kitten-kitten.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

This week I talk about how cleaning my stove helps in writing -- and it's not just a girlie thing, this is about discipline and catharsis and big picture things!

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/09/a-clean-stove-for-better-writing.html


----------



## cshenold

New Post on Facebook-Contest

It's preorder time for Dead Fairies. So its time for a contest. Anyone who preorders Dead Fairies in the next ten days will be entered in a contest. Two people will receive swag like bookmarks, post card and a notebook. One person will also receive a signed print copy of Dead Fairies. Please comment on this post and tell me when you order. This contest will last until Sept. 23, the release date.

Would love reviews on Amazon once you read it.

I will announce the winners , on Facebook, by Sept. 29th and you can private message me your address at that time.
Unfortunately, the contest is for the USA only at this time.

http://tinyurl.com/owxzeaf


----------



## R. Doug

Today begins a series of gun articles. The first of three (my regular blog days being Monday, Wednesday, and Friday) is _*A Look at the Colt Mk. IV Series 70*_.

Sample shots of this and another classic Colt M1911-type pistols:


----------



## LGOULD

Do authors set out to write sagas/epics/blockbusters, and end up settling for something less? I posted some thoughts on this at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Queen Mab

In an impulsive moment today, I reblogged another blogger's review of the new film "Black Mass" with Johnny Depp:

http://gabriellawest.net/2015/09/15/black-mass-a-review/


----------



## Andre Jute

The ghost of yesteryear's...​


----------



## Weibart

Above is some fan art I posted to my blog this week. I'm a big fan of the CW network's Arrow and The Flash live action series, based on the DC Comics characters. They've launched an animated web series about Vixen, another DC Comics character. I've held off fan art for a time as I developed the character designs for my graphic novel series. Now that I have those designs worked out and I know the look and feel of my own series, I've felt more comfortable taking a crack at doing fan art of other people's designs. I'm a big fan of the lead character designer, Phil Bourassa,

__
http://instagr.am/p/45SB-YwxZ9%2F/
, so I thought I'd take a crack at drawing her! I made some alterations to her design, but for the most part I wanted to stay to true to Bourassa's design. This was fun to do and I look forward to doing more fan art. This piece was drawn in pencil and colored on my iPad using a Wacom stylus.

My other blog post this week is about Bryan Cohen's book sales description giveaway and his interview with Joanna Penn about the subject! Definitely check out Bryan's giveaway thread for more details if haven't yet!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Designing the cover for the audiobook edition of The White Piano I pictured the viewer on the other side of a grand piano, watching Ben, reflected in the surface of the instrument, listening to the last reverberations of the musical notes, which evoke memories in him. His hands are lifted in awe--

To read more click here:
>Cover reveal for The White Piano


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's blog post *Colt's Series 70 Trigger Put to the Test - Series 70 vs. Series 80*:



















And a video to go with it:


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "Thoughts On My First Facebook Launch Party" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Posted about my scary plan to go wide
http://kmckinley.net/2015/09/17/going-wide/


----------



## lisamaliga

I interviewed a soap maker. Meet Emily Davis of Emily's Handmade Soaps. Note how _Orange is the New Black_ inspired her to make soap!

https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/09/16/interview-with-a-soap-maker-emily-davis-of-emilys-handmade-soaps

Like pumpkin?


----------



## Kali.Amanda

On the food blog, I wrote a piece about what used to constitute an afternoon snack in my grandmother's estimation (healthy and utilitarian) and a handful of adorable ideas for cute and fun snacks -- a couple of which I want to make even though we rarely entertain younguns.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/09/cute-and-healthy-snacks.html


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

This week, I wrote about the lawman/policeman character as a foil for the private detectives of classic mystery fiction, and how I've enjoyed creating my own lawman for my mystery series: http://thesecondsentence.blogspot.com/2015/09/the-lawman-in-classic-detective-fiction.html


----------



## xandy3

Big decisions I've been making, big changes, all for the better. I also show off my new cover by SwoonWorthy Book Covers! 

https://klcrumley.wordpress.com/2015/09/16/big-decisions-beneficial-changes/


----------



## Guest

I posted the first in a short series of posts about my upcoming November promo for Aisuru. In this post, I talk about the pre-prep work and narrowing down which promo sites to use
http://anmanatsu.com/2015/09/aisurus-2015-0-99-promotion-part-1-prepping/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

Folks, it's the Opening Paragraph game!

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2015/09/the-most-compelling-words-in-history-of.html

Edit: fixed link url LOL


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Is this really the link you meant to post? Cause it goes to an Australian financial site.


----------



## onguard74

Is there any real value in writing down your ideas?

http://www.npmartin.com/is-there-any-real-value-in-writing-down-your-ideas/


----------



## Small Town Writer

I talk numbers this week. Specifically: my first month.

It was a lot better than I expected, but I still want to do better. I talk about ways to make my next launch even more successful.

https://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2015/09/18/318/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The image for the cover of My Own Voice is the left panel of my triptych (a set of three oil paintings, many times used as a format for altar decoration, but not here.) Is the figure dancing out of joy, or getting themselves tied in utter frustration? You decide. When I painted it--

To read more click here:
Cover reveal for the audiobook edition of My Own Voice


----------



## R. Doug

Since it's "Firearms Week", this week's Fun Photo Friday was no exception. Below are some sample shots of the many I posted of a 75-year-old commercial version of a Walther PP complete with period-correct AKAH holster and original Walther flat-bottom magazine, all in excellent condition for their age. So, from yesterday's _*Fun Photo Friday - 1940 Zella-Mehlis Walther PP*_:


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Today I posted *Writers, Beware the Service-Provider Conundrum* as a "warning" to writers who are considering applying their talents toward helping other writers prepare their books for publishing.


----------



## geronl

Torik Chronicle: Final part

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/09/torik.html

You can see why I don't do much fantasy.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I posted some photos of the harvest festival parade in my semi-rural suburb.


----------



## K.L. Jones

Just posted in mine~

http://tryingtowritebookshere.blogspot.com/2015/09/basic-knowledge-quiz-on-goodreads.html


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: Anniversary Week! We look behind the scenes of the first four Monkey Queen books, preview the upcoming fifth book _Redblade_, announce and extend an anniversary sale, show off an unseen cover sketch by Willow, and announce that Willow will be doing the cover for _Redblade_! Plus: thank you. Seriously, thank you. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or the website: http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## lisamaliga

If you like baking, try this easy Real Butter Pound Cake recipe!

https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/09/20/real-butter-pound-cake-recipe


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so this doesn't have a DARNED thing to do with e-books - but I guarantee a giggle!

THREE CARD MOUSIE!

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/09/20/2990/


----------



## KevinH

Just posted on "Do I Still Have Time to Read?" - http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2015/09/do-i-stll-have-time-to-read.html


----------



## geronl

I am starting a new science fiction blog story in parts. I just posted the Prologue.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/09/second-front-prologue.html


----------



## R. Doug

New series on the El Paso-area Indain Cliffs Ranch and its world famous Cattleman's steakhouse. Sample shots from today's first of six-part series _*Indian Cliffs Ranch Part 1 - Cattleman's Steakhouse*_:


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Just a small piece about binge watching Gilmore Girls with Mom (the ultimate cool mom who is still mom first, friend second and only after I proved worthy as an adult, and yet _still cool_). Do we relate? A little. I do wonder how millenials whose parents and grandparents are so close in age will ever get the gist of generational gaps and conflicts.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2015/09/oy-with-poodles-already.html


----------



## geronl

The second part (chapter one) of Second Front

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/09/second-front-second-day.html

An ongoing scifi story for my blog. Maybe a future ebook when it's done.


----------



## ElenaLinville

Today I get on my soap box and do a little rant.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/09/22/rant-why-the-phrase-i-dont-read-because-i-dont-want-others-to-influence-my-voice-makes-no-sense-to-me/


----------



## Cactus Lady

Back in the old days... (a tribute to cool stuff like reading on my phone)

http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/back-in-the-old-days


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

This week, I've been invited to guest blog as a follow up to my newly released mystery novella, Dead Man Floating (Evan Dunstan Mystery Book 1) . Like my protagonist Evan Dunstan, I was also a campus security guard, although I never encountered murder. But there were other things I came across, which is today's blog topic: "Those Pesky Campus Crimes". http://alisonebruce.blogspot.ca/2015/09/debra-purdy-kong-and-campus-crime.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

My new novel, The Music of Us, harkens back to WWII and its music. To write it I researched thousands of songs from that era, and chose about a dozen where the lyrics and the feel captured the mood at one point or another in my story. Then, just as I thought I had put the finishing touch on the book, no! A problem! Suddenly I realized--

To read more click here:
Make it one for the heartbreak and one more for love


----------



## Evenstar

Yes, because it is the Autumn Equinox and this month something rather special is going to happen celestially that won't be seen again until 2033! Check it here: http://www.stellawilkinson.com/stellas-blog


----------



## TrevorSchmidt

In my latest blog, I talk about finding the proper word count for your novel or story. It's more riveting than it sounds, I promise!

http://trevorschmidtauthor.com/2015/09/word-count-and-you-a-guide-for-authors/


----------



## lisamaliga

You only need 3 ingredients to make the _Don't Eat the Sugar Scrub Recipe_.

https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/09/23/dont-eat-the-sugar-scrub-recipe

It'll look like this:


----------



## paigemarcella

I pandered for more purchases of my first ever KD published novel, Compliant, in my blog post regarding expectations vs. reality as my first month as a published Amazon Kindle author came to a close.

http://paigemhill.com/2015/09/21/compliant-1st-month-published-24-hour-count-down

Truth be told, I'm grateful for all the reads and reviews from strangers as well as from Facebook friends I haven't heard from in over 10 years. Overall, I'm just so glad to be finally putting my work out there, rather than hiding it on my hard-drive.  And it's rewarding to hear that people are enjoying Compliant and are excited about my next works. Must. Keep. Typing!


----------



## geronl

"Second Front" gets a new chapter today...

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/09/chapter-three-night-of-second-day.html

and I was bored enough to make a "book cover" for it. (which is not all bad for a cut N paste job on GIMP by an idiot who doesn't know a thing about it - all parts were public domain)


----------



## JTriptych

https://jtriptych.wordpress.com/

Just generic blogging as of right now, I'm still waiting till my debut book comes out and I'll post more in-depth stuff.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Barbara Ehrentreu says, "Nothing in my life ever goes smoothly. My focus is on young adult and children's authors, but occasionally I will bring you an adult author. It is my pleasure to introduce new books and authors to my readers. Writing is my life!" I'm thrilled that she invited me for to talk about my trilogy, The David Chronicles, and about what inspired it. Here is the beginning of my answer:

"The entire trilogy is greatly inspired by painting and sculpture throughout the history of art, depicting the story David, who is an exceptional historical figure with great gifts, facing great temptations in love and war. You can easily read each one of the three volumes as a standalone novel, yet the themes of power and love run through the entire trilogy, allowing you to witness the drastic change in the main character from youth to old age. I find this transformation fascinating and hope you will too."

To read more, click here:
Check out my interview at Barbara's Meandering


----------



## Kenton Crowther

Yes, I just wrote up a trip to ye olde Felixstowe as 'Readin' the Breeze and Smellin' the Books':
http://www.kentoncrowther.com/blog-crowthers-columns.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's *Indian Cliffs Ranch Part 2 - The approach to Cattleman's Restaurant*:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Host Barbara Ehrentreu welcomes Karl Waterbury, multi-published children's writer, and Uvi Poznansky, author of many genres. Anything goes! We're discussing almost anything that has to do with writing--or not.

Listen here:
Take a listen to my chat with Barbara at Red River Radio


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample shots from today's blog post *Indian Cliffs Ranch Part 3 - This Place is a ZOO!*:


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Trying to play with words and meanings and how they affect the outcome of these stories about the aftermath of infidelity. Mucking up what was once pure is easy, but the reverse, not so much...

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/09/friends-and-players-and-happy-endings.html


----------



## geronl

I posted Chapter Five of my ongoing blog story (passing 10,000 words now)

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/09/second-front-chapter-five-down-down-down.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

Are any of you writers looking at the Kindle Scout program?

My latest blog entry - a guest-post from kboard diva JILL NOJACK, will give you something to work with.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/09/27/the-scoop-on-the-kindle-scout-program/


----------



## LadyG

I recently wrote a blog post about the importance of respecting ourselves as writers, and never saying that a book is "just" self-published.

http://ajgoode.com/2015/09/02/just/


----------



## chrisstevenson

Ack, I'm late again but finally got around to it.

TRILOGIES AND MADNESS

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: A light week, but we thank Harvey one more time. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the blog: http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## Elliott Webber

As the first post on my new blog I posted a little piece of flash fiction.

https://elliottwebber.wordpress.com/2015/09/28/in-the-comfort-of-a-blazing-fire/


----------



## Matthew Stott

My first book is almost ready to go, so i thought I'd post the first chapter to my site:
http://mrmatthewstott.com/2015/09/28/a-monstrous-place-first-chapter/


----------



## geronl

(ongoing blog story)

SECOND FRONT
Chapter Six - "Meanwhile on Earth"

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/09/second-front-chapter-six-meanwhile-on.html


----------



## geronl

Elliott Webber said:


> As the first post on my new blog I posted a little piece of flash fiction.
> 
> https://elliottwebber.wordpress.com/2015/09/28/in-the-comfort-of-a-blazing-fire/


Nice and comfy


----------



## TheLemontree

In my blog I translate scientific papers about kombucha research into plain English.

This week's paper was about whether it helps in wound-healing. (Answer: maybe. The research was poorly designed and the results inconclusive).

https://kombucharesearch.wordpress.com/2015/09/26/does-kombucha-help-wounds-heal-faster-we-just-dont-know/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

The argument for wonton wrappers as a freezer staple: you can make a lot more than dim sum! You can make both savory and sweet dishes -- from lasagna bites, salad cups, to tiny pizzas, tiny empanadas, and ice cream tacos.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/09/wonton-wrapper-wonderland.html


----------



## ElenaLinville

A motivational blog post today (yes, I was feeling like cheering people up for once ). All the world's a stage, so get out there and experience it!

http://elenalinville.com/2015/09/29/all-the-worlds-a-stage/


----------



## jdrew

My last blog was about terraforming Mars, posted before NASA found liquid water, though that doesn't change what I'd written.
Link is http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/?p=562


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

In designing the cover for The Music of Us I had in mind a particular passage from the book, where Natasha is just about to perform, and her hand is raised over the keys in contemplation of the notes--

To read more click here:
Cover design for The Music of Us


----------



## shaynesilvers

*OBSIDIAN SON* IS NOW #4 ON AMAZON'S FREE FANTASY FOR KINDLE LIST- URBAN FANTASY ABOUT BLACK OPS WIZARDS - LAST FREE DAY TODAY, SO DON'T MISS OUT - bit.ly/obsidianson

"Nate Temple - part-time wizard, full-time bookstore owner, and well-timed smart ass - gathers his gang of Black Ops Wizards to defend St. Louis from a were-dragon infestation before a reptile dysfunction becomes a pandemic."

‪#‎freekindle‬ ‪#‎bookgiveaway‬ ‪#‎kindlebargain‬ ‪#‎freekindlebook‬ ‪#‎freebook‬ ‪#‎readthis‬ ‪#‎freekindlebooks‬ ‪#‎kindle‬ ‪#‎ebook‬ ‪#‎freekindlereads‬ ‪#‎authorshelpingauthors‬


----------



## shaynesilvers

*OBSIDIAN SON* IS NOW #4 ON AMAZON'S FREE FANTASY FOR KINDLE LIST-- URBAN FANTASY ABOUT BLACK OPS WIZARDS -- LAST FREE DAY TODAY, SO DON'T MISS OUT - bit.ly/obsidianson

"Nate Temple - part-time wizard, full-time bookstore owner, and well-timed smart ass - gathers his gang of Black Ops Wizards to defend St. Louis from a were-dragon infestation before a reptile dysfunction becomes a pandemic."

‪#‎freekindle‬ ‪#‎bookgiveaway‬ ‪#‎kindlebargain‬ ‪#‎freekindlebook‬ ‪#‎freebook‬ ‪#‎readthis‬ ‪#‎freekindlebooks‬ ‪#‎kindle‬ ‪#‎ebook‬ ‪#‎freekindlereads‬ ‪#‎authorshelpingauthors‬


----------



## Thomas Watson

https://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/

Closing in on a milestone.


----------



## R. Doug

A couple of the shots from yesterday's _*Indian Cliffs Ranch Part 4 - Boarding the Hayride*_:



















And take a look at what's lurking here:


----------



## MarcusPeterson

I posted to my two-tear-old blog for the first time yesterday. Since I've been procrastinating on finishing my book for over two years, I thought putting it out into the universe might help spur me on to finish it.


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

Do any of you Canadians out there remember the CBC Fright Night Monthly Movie Marathon?

Did I imagine them?

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/09/30/cbc-fright-night-movie-marathon/


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples of the shots I posted in today's *Indian Cliffs Ranch Part 5 - Stepping into the Wild West 1880s*:


----------



## paigemarcella

I posted my playlist/soundtrack to my published novel Compliant here:

http://paigemhill.com/2015/09/30/compliant-playlist-any-additions/

Anyone else do this?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

He looks at the line. It is written in blue ink, pressed into the sheet of paper-vigorously here, faintly there-with his usual stroke, a stroke that drives through the spikes and valleys in the shapes of the letters at a steady slant. The line reaches the margin, where it is punctuated, unexpectedly, by a red stain-

To read more click here:
The line reaches the margin, where it is punctuated by a red stain


----------



## geronl

I posted that one of my SF stories has been put up at AuroraWolf!

http://aurorawolf.com/2015/10/hullaboo-on-cora/

I hope everyone reads and enjoys it.


----------



## SVD

A few words from *Sometimes We Ran 3: Rescue*.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/9155920-a-passage-from-sometimes-we-ran-3-rescue


----------



## SVD

I buy a new writing buddy. 

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/9157584-add-another-laptop-to-my-museum-of-broken-stuff


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Sleep apnea robbed me of dreaming, and after my surgery I rarely remember my dreams. But last night I had a recurring dream where I make this delicous soup and I smell its intoxicating aroma. One day, I hope to taste my dream...

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2015/10/can-you-taste-your-dreams.html


----------



## Small Town Writer

I actually have TWO updates today. Woo!! One on my blog and another on my website.

The one on my blog is actually a regurgitated post from Boards here by Stella Wilkinson who was so kind to let me post it to my blog. Check it out. She discusses keywords.

https://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2015/10/02/understanding-keywords-with-stella-wilkinson/#more-376

My website is actually more or less a promo to get people to sign up for my mailing list, but that doesn't mean you guys can't play too! If you sign up, you'll get my new short story, _Snow After Christmas_, for FREE. Plus, you'll be in the group of individuals who can EXCLUSIVELY see my new book cover. Pretty cool stuff. Check it out:

http://www.davidnethbooks.com/?p=148


----------



## Rob40

At the bottom of my post is the site. I try to post regularly, at least three entries per week but sometimes I get busy with what keeps me from really developing myself. Work+family+house.
I'm trying to keep things in a weird Halloween-ish mood for the entries of October. Super shorts of scary things, spooky, or perhaps not so-spooky but just creepy. The recent one today is about _them_ watching _us_ for once:

https://roughdrift.wordpress.com/2015/10/02/22-watching-the-new-people/

But that kind of gives away the ending. Not as creepy as you were suspecting, but I'ts early in the month isn't is? Oh well, It's only two months old so give it a go, leave comments on how you like the idea and how I can improve.

thanks for letting me shamelessly self-promote .


----------



## geronl

I posted Chapter 7 of_ Second Front_ (first draft blog story)

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/10/second-front-chapter-seven-way-through.html

Also if anyone reads my story "Hullabaloo on Cora" at Aurora Wolf, it would be nice if you left some type of comment.

http://aurorawolf.com/2015/10/hullaboo-on-cora/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from today's blog post _*Indian Cliffs Ranch Part 6 - Courage Under Fire*_:


----------



## geronl

awesome pics!!

I would be tempted to make some really bad "zombie army" short videos there.


----------



## R. Doug

Thanks, Floyd.


----------



## LGOULD

A wrap-up of the 2015 baseball season on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## geronl

I posted that Odd Tree Press Quarterly #1 is out and that I have a story in it.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/10/odd-tree-press-quarterly-1.html

http://amzn.com/B0163TRUHW


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: A new short story, "The Names Of The Stars!" A new feature, Fan Art Fridays! Plus Willow Wednesdays, Disney Infinity, and a new and (Pea)nutty look for Michiko! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the web site - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## MarcusPeterson

Had to post about my Angels losing. So sad.


----------



## mickeywrites981

https://mvmilesauthor81.wordpress.com/

I won a Contest!!


----------



## geronl

Good for you!

I just posted Chapter Eight of my ongoing blog story (first draft)_ Second Front_

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/10/second-front-chapter-eight.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

By now her eyes could barely stay open, and yet she knew, without having to look closely, that it wasn't a door really-only the opening for one. And over that threshold down there, she could somehow read the shape of the shadow. How it appeared suddenly, spilling out of nowhere, was quite beyond her, but she could tell, couldn't she, that there was no floor-

To read more click here:
She was closer and closer to where she was heading all this time


----------



## ElenaLinville

Since we are entering the NaNo prep zone, I decided to write down a writing progress report on all my various WIPs and which stage they are in. I found that having this written on paper helps to keep me on track.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/10/05/writing-progress-report/


----------



## R. Doug

Okay, all you Western writers, here are some sample shots from today's blog post on Old West-style revolvers entitled _*Six Shooter Week - Uberti 1873 El Patrón Competition*_:


----------



## Chloe Pine

I just made my blog today, does that count? Right now it's just going to be mainly personal stuff, because my writing voyage is in its extreme infancy.

Some day though...


----------



## geronl

Ongoing blog story, like my continuing mission, these are the voyages.... no wait

Chapter Nine posted

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/10/second-front-chapter-nine.html

As always I have ideas to make it better for the second draft.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

In the silence that has fallen upon the room Satan leafs casually through the pages of the book. Then he raises the magnifying glass to his eye, and glares at me.
"I see," he says. "Didn't think so. Just testing; forget it."
"I will."
"You are not all that sexy, anyway."
"And you, sir, are not such a hotshot."

To read more click here:
And you, sir, are not such a hotshot!


----------



## Richard Sutton

I posted about annoying, expensive and useless marketing... grrr....
*Pitching: Missing the Mark with a Shotgun is Easier Than You Think...*
http://www.sailletales.com/?p=3821


----------



## davidhaynes

ve just posted a brief update to my blog about my plans for the rest of the year. You can see the update and a preview of the cover for my new story here.

http://davidhaynesfiction.weebly.com/blog

Go and have a look. Go on with you! You might like it...


----------



## lvcabbie

_The trials and tribulations of writing historical fiction_ - you're going along nicely, pleased with your progress, and someone offers you a new source of information - of something you've already written about or past! Check it out @ http://msgdaleday.blogspot.com


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Haven't decided whether to NaNo or not, and I've lost the narrative thread for a story I was planning. I do, however, have a perfect setting and in this blog I advocate preserving scenes like omniscient CSI and keeping them for future use.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/10/treating-setting-as-thing.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample images from today's blog post _*Six Shooter Week - Ruger Single-Six Convertible*_:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I have some photos of pumpkin displays as well as an abandoned US military base turned nature preserve and look-out point.


----------



## R. Doug

Too cool, Cora.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Halloween is coming! Can't be all work and no play...









http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/10/13-frightfully-fun-halloween-cocktails.html


----------



## TonyWrites

I just made a post about revisiting a historic train station I once volunteered at in order to celebrate two milestones in my editing and writing careers:

http://heldeditingservices.blogspot.com/2015/10/the-editor-revisits-princess-depot.html


----------



## TonyWrites

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today, I have some photos of pumpkin displays as well as an abandoned US military base turned nature preserve and look-out point.




Splendid pictures, Cora.  The wind turbine photos reminded me of the turbines I just saw during a couple trips around southern Minnesota. Nothing like wind power for good clean energy.


----------



## TonyWrites

R. Doug said:


> Sample images from today's blog post _*Six Shooter Week -- Ruger Single-Six Convertible
> *_


_*

Cool stuff. Thanks for sharing. *_


----------



## Matthew Stott

I'm Rich!

http://mrmatthewstott.com/2015/10/08/im-rich/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

TonyWrites said:


> Splendid pictures, Cora.  The wind turbine photos reminded me of the turbines I just saw during a couple trips around southern Minnesota. Nothing like wind power for good clean energy.


Glad you like the pictures.

Wind turbines are a very common sight here in North Germany. Currently, wind power alone makes up some 9% of all power consumed in Germany. All renewables taken together are around 25%.


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/10/09/how-to-promote-a-kindle-freebie-cheaply/


----------



## lvcabbie

R. Doug said:


> Okay, all you Western writers, here are some sample shots from today's blog post on Old West-style revolvers entitled _*Six Shooter Week -- Uberti 1873 El Patron Competition*_:


Great as these play an import part in my Western short story that I'm promoting for free on Amazon.com. Check out el Rancho Jamul @ http://www.amazon.com/Rancho-Jamul-California-conflict-Americans-ebook/dp/B00UPLUQGW/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## geronl

I posted a remnant of a story that wasn't going anywhere despite a pretty good opening page.


----------



## geronl

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/10/second-front-chapter-ten.html

Chapter 10 (stories Earth side)


----------



## R. Doug

On this week's *Fun Photo Friday - Six Shooter Week* I posted some of my favorite shots from the photo shoots that gave me Monday's* Six Shooter Week - Uberti 1873 El Patrón Competition* and Wednesdays *Six Shooter Week - Ruger Single-Six Convertible* posts. Here are some samples of those shots from yesterday:



















Including a whole series of the Western-themed scenes engraved into that distributor special version of the Ruger Single-Six Convertible. Here's one of those photos:


----------



## Thomas Watson

https://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/2015/10/03/the-process-part-three-the-lay-of-the-land/

Finding your way through the heart of the tale.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Job stayed with me awhile. Again and again he mumbled, in his inexplicable, pious manner, "Naked I came from my mother's womb, and naked shall I depart." Men! Always thinking of themselves! All the while there I was, flat on my back, in need of some attention, and some clothes, too!

To read more and listen to the beautiful narration click here: 
Naked I came from my mother's womb and naked shall I return


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, I have have a guest: BC mystery author Sharon Rowse writes a historical series set in Vancouver at the turn of the century and a contemporary series about the art world. Please check it out at: http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

I've hosted about half a dozen other authors since July, which has been really fun.

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted *New Book: Selling Books with Bitcoin*, which is about a new book about selling books with Bitcoin -- which, I'm sure, you couldn't have guessed from the blog post title...


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - SO I AM RUNNING A KINDLE SCOUT CAMPAIGN...

Blatantly self-promoting - and I could use all of the help I can get on this - but I also guarantee a giggle or two, especially if you want to see me chew up a Scotch Bonnet Pepper while reciting Shakespeare...

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/10/11/so-i-am-running-a-kindle-scout-campaign/


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: Willow serves up some tea, a Rare Kitty pays a visit, the clock strikes Twelve, and "Wear the damn hat." http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at our website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## geronl

Steve Vernon said:


> My latest blog entry - SO I AM RUNNING A KINDLE SCOUT CAMPAIGN...


I have no slots open, remind me in 2 weeks.


----------



## geronl

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Wrote a post about the dream I had last night.


My new blog short story is based on a dream I had too.

_*Gray Tigers*_

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/10/short-story-gray-tigers.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry, a short guest appearance by kboard member, Kessie Carroll.

HOW I WRITE - K.M. CARROLL

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/10/12/how-i-write-k-m-carroll/

(and thanks for the Kindle Scout nomination, Jeff Tanyard  )


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

My music may betray me, I mean, it may betray the place of my hideout. So I go on cowering, trying to imagine silence-only to be startled once more: in place of the first birdsongs of the day, there rise the shrieks of vultures--

To read more, see beautiful art, and listen to the narration, click here:
There rise the shriek of vultures


----------



## geronl

Jeff Tanyard said:


> I think your dream makes for a cooler story than mine.


I had another weird one. I probably can't even explain it well. Apparently "I" was checking out a space station that had lost contact. Then coming close noticed that it was now connected to the surface of some planet (somehow) and other things in space. Still no communication. We docked with it and went inside. It looked pretty normal, so we followed the long corridor that led to the world below.

Once there it was like some strange RPG. There were tasks that could be done to win food, little things like race tracks and obstacle courses. There were strange rules I didn't even figure out while I was dreaming. Then to the edge of this large enclosure we encountered some alien wildlife and fauna just past the tiles. We could add tiles but if we failed to connect them properly, there was an implied threat of punishment.

The people were there but they all seemed like automatons, non-player characters without real personalities. That must have been the punishment. I remember taking soda and handing it to ones not doing so well. Some drank it but some fled or panicked. As if they didn't have enough points to take a soda.

Again, I didn't finish the dream but I might be able to do something with it, eventually.


----------



## ElenaLinville

Is anyone here doing NaNoWriMo this year? And are you excited about it? I am  And in today's blog post, I give the reasons as to why I love it so much

http://elenalinville.com/2015/10/12/1590/


----------



## Steve Vernon

ElenaLinville said:


> Is anyone here doing NaNoWriMo this year? And are you excited about it? I am  And in today's blog post, I give the reasons as to why I love it so much
> http://elenalinville.com/2015/10/12/1590/


I'm pretty sure I'll be taking another stab at it this year.


----------



## Steve Vernon

And here's another blog entry. I'll be tracking my Kindle Scout campaign pretty closely through my blog - so that other folks can learn some of the tips and tricks and to help me think the whole process over for myself.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/10/12/my-kindle-scout-campaign-day-2/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Ending Columbus Day with my own agenda: celebrate the modern explorers and celebrate Hispanic History Month by checking out Latinos in NASA

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2015/10/hispanic-history-month-trumps-holiday.html


----------



## Drew_Harmon

I maintain a monthly blog at http://www.trespassislandbooks.com/blog

Titles include:

DAZE OF ADVENTURE
NIGHT ON THE NZOIA
TEMPUS FIDGET
LOONEY TOONS VS. THE LOCKE NESS MONSTER
POINT OF DECISION

Andrew Harmon
Trespass Island Books
Messiah's Children Rescue and Life Center


----------



## TheBehrg

Steve Vernon said:


> My latest blog entry - SO I AM RUNNING A KINDLE SCOUT CAMPAIGN...
> 
> "A blurt in time" looks great Steve -- one I have marked to nominate (as soon as my other nom's expire).
> 
> The KS experience can be a bit overwhelming but is worth the challenge. Best of luck to you with it!!


----------



## R. Doug

New travel series. Here are some sample shots from yesterday's *Santiago -- Santa Lucia Hill Part 1*:


----------



## R. Doug

Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

Day 3 in my Kindle Scout Campaign - Steady as she goes.

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/3QH67BW029W0V


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Uvi: Gnarled branches here entwine
Ghosts send shivers down your spine--

To read more click here:
Gnarled branches here entwine


----------



## AlexaGrave

I'm up to Chapter 12 of _Chains of Nect_!

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2015/10/chains-of-nect-obsidians-obsession_14.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from today's *Santiago - Santa Lucía Hill Part 2*:


----------



## Steve Vernon

Here's my latest blog entry.

MY KINDLE SCOUT CAMPAIGN - DAY 4
https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/10/15/my-kindle-scout-campaign-day-4/


----------



## KGGiarratano

I wrote a post on organizing collective book giveaways. There's a lot to be gained from them.
http://atbwriters.blogspot.com/2015/10/running-collective-giveaway.html


----------



## dileeshus

I wrote about the contradictory truths I've found since I started self publishing  http://www.dianelee.com.au/3-contradictions-about-self-publishing/

www.dianelee.com.au


----------



## Matthew Stott

BookBub?!?

http://mrmatthewstott.com/2015/10/16/bookbub/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

A tale of roof cables, ladders, cold hearted shoplifters and the art of making head-shaped dents on your front lawn.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/10/17/leaping-to-conclusions-on-top-of-a-roof/


----------



## LGOULD

Did authors of past eras try to discourage their young readers from becoming authors? I posted some reflections on this at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Penelope Redmont

I wrote a post about Why Regency Fiction: http://peneloperedmont.com/why-regency-fiction/...


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted *No Fanfare: Experiment Results* on my blog yesterday. In keeping with the theme, please don't read it.


----------



## Matthew Stott

Sixty-Six cover reveal:
http://mrmatthewstott.com/2015/10/18/sixty-six-cover/


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: An update on what stories are in the pipeline. Plus, bork bork bork. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or the website: http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Well, I read it anyway. Ha!


Trying to throw off my results, are ya...


----------



## harker.roland

Two weeks in a row on the newly launched harkerroland.com. I guess I can say I'm blogging. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Spell Plates and Focus Stones, an industrial age magic system for End of Kings.

https://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2015/10/19/focus-stones-and-spell-plates-magic-for-the-people-in-end-of-kings/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

This week's blog features BC mystery author, Kristina Stanley, who shares strategies on how to release two full-length mysteries in three months...and still stay organized. http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Matthew Stott

I'm releasing a FREE spooky story next week, in time for Halloween!

http://mrmatthewstott.com/2015/10/19/sixty-six-free/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Just yesterday-when I laid there in bed, bleeding all day, not even knowing where I was-that was when at last, the dream found me. 
In it, I find myself in a public place, which is strange to me-even though I know, somehow, that I've already been here. I've visited this place, perhaps the night before.-

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here
That was where the nightmare found me


----------



## Small Town Writer

On my blog, I reviewed the book _The Fine Print of Self-Publishing_. Check it out: https://theindependentauthor.wordpress.com/2015/10/16/book-review-the-fine-print-of-self-publishing/

On my website, I talked about my trip to Erie, PA, where the Under the Moon series is set. Check it out: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/erie-pa/


----------



## TheBehrg

New post: "The Insanity of a Writer" ... and why it's GOOD we're all insane. 
https://thebehrg.wordpress.com/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

When most of your year has been slow and you reach the tail end of it and suddenly get busy, you don't look the gift horse in the mouth, as they say. You tell the horse you love it, you mount and you ride that beast!

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/10/multitasking-should-be-olympic-sport.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Then I turn my head-just a little-and take a peak over my shoulder. I glance real quick at that standalone mirror, which is facing away from me. And what do I see reflected there, if not something that's, like, so strange to my eyes, so unusual, that it makes me want to blink, or wipe them in awe--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
Ain't them three sisters gonna curse me, like witches do?


----------



## Small Town Writer

I posted on my blog today announcing that all future posts will be on my author website. New post Friday!


----------



## chrisstevenson

Nabbing and Keeping an Agent (Guerrilla Warfare for Writers)

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.bl...ing-agent.html


----------



## chrisstevenson

[size=14pt]Nabbing and Keeping an Agent (Guerrilla Warfare for Writers)

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.bl...ing-agent.html [/size]


----------



## Ross Harrison

Naturally, I wrote a quick post about Star Wars! http://ross-harrison.com


----------



## Matthew Stott

Chapter one of 'Sixty-Six', which I will be releasing free for the week leading up to Halloween:

http://mrmatthewstott.com/2015/10/22/sixty-six-first-chapter/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Today I posted *Revisiting Wolf Block* to discuss a couple bits of news related to that novelette.


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry = DAY ONE OF MY BIG OCTOBER 99 CENT PROMOTION!

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/10/24/my-big-october-99-cent-promotion-day-1/


----------



## Small Town Writer

After merging my blog and my website this past week, my first post on the newly-merged site is about the power of local media. Two months ago I was featured in my hometown newspaper and the result was better than I expected. Check out the post here: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/316-2/


----------



## Matthew Stott

Being a big-headed swine, I posted a review of one of my books:

http://mrmatthewstott.com/2015/10/23/book-review-a-monstrous-place-by-matthew-stott/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog today, "Why Story Length Changed My Reading Preferences" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Guest

Today, I posted a bit about getting ready for NaNo 2015 and the research I'm doing for the setting of this year's novel

http://anmanatsu.com/2015/10/nano-2015-prepping-for-the-girl-in-the-forest/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

We tend to wax poetic about fall soups. Mostly, and especially when we're broke, we've made an art form out of stretching soup into a meal that keeps on feeding us for days and days.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/10/fall-soups-stretching-never-ending-soup.html


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Yes, I just wrote a song about death and all that sort of thing. I used Garageband, Logic, a Carvin semi-hollow acoustic, and an MX V67 mic to record.

http://christopherbunn.com/echo/

Where is Moses, the founder of this thread's feast? Of all the people who have ever posted on the Writer's Cafe, he has the coolest name.


----------



## ElenaLinville

A little bit about my writing process or why I don't think that writing extensive outlines is a waste of time.

http://elenalinville.com/2015/10/26/is-writing-an-extensive-outline-a-waste-of-time/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Here, under this cover, it is an eerie sight. One cloud of murk after another drift aimlessly in the air. In the thick haze I step among rocks and bodies, barely noting the difference between one immobile shape and another. I am finding my way by touch rather than by vision. All the while I am grateful, so grateful that the vultures are nowhere in sight. In the distance I spot an outline of a dog here, a dog there, sniffing the remains with their tails between their legs. 
And for the first time in my life I pray for help-

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by David George, click here:
As light becomes sharper so does his shadow


----------



## geronl

I have been offline for a bit. But today I am trying to get back into the swing of things.

I posted a short story 'The Keepers"

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/10/short-story-keepers.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I've been working on a few projects, proofreading books previously published about to hit the market as ebooks. Some behaviors and technology are dated--which doesn't affect storytelling at its core because the ideas of the books tend to be universal. But it has made me wonder about the way Millenials perceive works created prior to the latest technological paradigm shift...

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2015/10/breakin-up-is-hard-to-do.html


----------



## Matthew Stott

I shout about the release of my FREE book for Halloween:
http://mrmatthewstott.com/2015/10/27/get-sixty-six-free-now/


----------



## drewavera

I recently started a blog about time travel from the pov of my future, time traveling self. It's been fun making up future historical events and writing about them. www.timetraveler2027.wordpress.com


----------



## geronl

Trying to get back into it

posted Chapter Eleven of the SF blog story

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/10/second-front-chapter-eleven-running-men.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/10/29/updates-on-the-kindle-scout-program/


----------



## KevinH

I recently posted about wanting to be the Wilt Chamberlain of Self-Publishing: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2015/10/i-want-to-be-wilt-chamberlain-of-self.html


----------



## Stephanie Tsikrikas

I've been out of the scene, and barely writing for five months. What happened? Maybe the question should be, "What didn't happen?"

What happened, what I'm doing now, and what's on the horizon!

http://straysiders.com/2015/10/26/why-did-i-disappear-for-a-few-months/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Still playing with the idea of doing NaNoWriMo, but availing myself to be a supportive buddy for those who need a sounding board or a word of encouragement here and there during the madness that is November...

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/10/gearing-towards-all-consuming.html


----------



## Kathryn Meyer Griffith

I have been writing for ages (44 years) and just started a blog a few months ago. (I know, I know...but I've been sooo busy writing my 23 books and living a life.) As a horror writer I love Halloween so I've posted TWO of my REAL HALLOWEEN stories on my blog here: https://kathrynmeyergriffith.wordpress.com/ One is about my childhood treat-or-treat adventures in the 1950's and one is about a real ghost that I saw at 16. Really. Also I post my books' backstories on my blog as well. Please go take a look/read. *Happy Halloween!!!!*


----------



## Andre Jute

Frightening what the bureaucrats in Brussels can get up to, especially when pushed by a bunch of dumb Swedes trying to drain the glee from everyone's life. This time they were trying to ban a colour used on just about everyone's covers.​


----------



## Small Town Writer

When you're a self-publisher, you're not only a writer, you're the CEO of your own personal company. Me, Inc. In this week's blog post, I talk about taking charge and being a boss.

http://www.davidnethbooks.com/be-a-boss/#more-279


----------



## SteveHarrison

Need writing advice? Don't Do That!

https://stormingtime.wordpress.com/dont-do-that/


----------



## SVD

Annual Halloween sale - https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/9325113-happy-halloween


----------



## geronl

New short story

Dark Envoy (diplomacy can be another method of conquest)

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/10/short-story-dark-envoy.html


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: The misadventures of a little chocolate foil-covered bear, witchy Willow, and what happens when Michiko lends someone her scarf. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I posted my October numbers and my November goals
http://kmckinley.net/2015/11/01/october-2015-numbers/


----------



## Guest

Today's post was for Deviations official cover reveal! 

http://anmanatsu.com/2015/11/deviations-official-cover-reveal/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Busy weekend, but I posted *The Hours Are Ticking Down* about the approach of NaNoWriMo, which (of course) is now in full swing.


----------



## MattKnott

I got real mad about being offered five star reviews for pay. The way it was offered by strangers on twitter as though I'd never heard of the mystical internet before blew my mind. Patronizing me and offering to cheat both readers and myself is a weird move for 'marketing experts'.

I wrote up my thoughts on it here.

_*Indie Authors and the Grim Wasteland of Self-Publication*_
http://warriorsoath.com/2015/10/10/insecure-authors-and-the-grim-wasteland-of-self-publication/


----------



## CMH

Plain 'Welcome to this blog' type of post. Now just need to beat up the rest of the blog.

http://cmharald.net/blog-about-writing


----------



## William Meikle

Guest blogging - some reflections on the horror scene and my place in the great scheme of things.

http://www.shorelineofinfinity.com/a-niche-in-time/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Christoph Fischer is the author of several historical and contemporary fiction books (Sebastian, The Luck of the Weissensteiners, and more) all of which I have read and loved. He is also is a high-ranking reviewer on Goodreads. Most recently he became my 'partner in crime' in the production of a boxed set of novels, titled At Odds with Destiny. I have visited his place before, and wrote guest posts such as The Perils of Biblical Inspiration, and I am thrilled to come back now, to chat about my new series, Still Life with Memories, and how this name came about:

Interview with Uvi Poznansky


----------



## TonyWrites

Yesterday I posted this to my blog:










If brick and mortar businesses can post signs banning certain things from their properties, why can't internet businesses?


----------



## msfowle

*Take An Art Break With Me* >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-1aV


----------



## JessicaK

Hi everyone! Those are pretty impressive blog posts! I can't get enough of them


----------



## stacyjuba

Here are my latest posts:

Hollywood Stylist @Jeni_Elizabeth Waves her Fashion Wand on Cinderella Dress http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2015/11/06/cinderella-dress/
Stalking Walt Disney World Cinderella on Book Launch Day http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2015/11/05/disney-world-cinderella/
SWAROVSKI's Touchstone Crystal Consultant Partners With Cinderella Author http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2015/11/03/swarovskis-touchstone-crystal/


----------



## bendanarama

Todays attempt at writing: http://benmyattwriter.co.uk/2015/11/06/todays-attempt-at-writing/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I worry about mom, about the little things, which to someone else-someone who does not know her as I do-may seem trivial, insignificant. I worry she is missing her pearl earrings. I must find them for her. The little hole in her earlobe has shrunk away, turning somehow to flesh. 
In a whisper I say, "Mommy?" and wonder how the air vibrates over the tender membrane of her eardrum, how it changes into noise, how she gets it when pitch rises, when it falls. 
Can she sense the change?

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration , click here:
Waiting for the night, for the darkest hour


----------



## jackconnerbooks

Posted a picture of me at the Austin Comic Con.

http://jackconnerbooks.com/


----------



## jdrew

My last blog was about parsnip-apple soup and how Louise Penny messed with my dinner plans.
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/?p=582


----------



## 69959

Blogged about my visit to the Amazon Books Store.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Stacy Claflin said:


> Blogged about my visit to the Amazon Books Store.


Great post, thanks for sharing all the pics! I still plan to get up there soon, maybe this coming week. It's about an hour away, depending on traffic, so much less convenient than the also-not-nearby B&N, but much more interesting (at least for now)!


----------



## Guest

Stacy Claflin said:


> Blogged about my visit to the Amazon Books Store.


Cool! Looks so nice, though disappointing that they won't take cash. :-(


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Having just ordered a Kobo Glo HD, I had to write a blog post about it -- but it's really about more than just that device: *E-Reading Options Aplenty*


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - a day at a country book fair.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/11/08/3101/


----------



## William Meikle

Two new novels sold to DarkFuse

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2015/11/08/2-new-novels-sold-to-darkfuse/


----------



## SaraBeatty

Just some updates, as I have been absent for a couple of months.

https://sarabeattywrites.wordpress.com/2015/11/08/updates/


----------



## Small Town Writer

This past week I reviewed Derek Murphy's "How to Write, Format, Publish, and Promote Your Book" and...I wasn't a fan.
http://www.davidnethbooks.com/book-review-how-to-write-format-publish-and-promote-your-book/

Today I talked about my new release, my preorder, and the giveaway I'm running on Goodreads.
http://www.davidnethbooks.com/releases-giveaways-preorders/


----------



## Nancy_G

Just today! Preparing for my 11/15 sequel launch and blogged about it here:

http://www.nancyglynn.com/get-ready-for-lanas-calling/

I'm so excited!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog today is Introducing Guest Blogger: Kat Flannery. Kat offers some great tips on writing novellas. http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## LRWLee

I posted my review of Rider of the Crown by Melissa McShane (5 Stars)

Rider of the Crown picks up about twenty years after Servant of the Crown (The Crown of Tremontaine Book One) and includes only cameos of Allison North, the Royal Librarian, that I came to love. I was a bit disappointed initially that this book did not add the next installment of the Royal Librarian's adventures, but it was nice to see a slice of Tremontaine from other character's perspectives.

By this time in the story, King Anthony and Allison have had two children, Jeffrey and Elspeth, and Anthony has died, making Jeffrey an unmarried and very eligible King. I won't go into what all happens for you can read that yourself, but I loved the theme the author weaves throughout the book: who am I really?

Read my full review at http://blog.lrwlee.com/2015/10/28/review-of-rider-of-the-crown-the-crown-of-tremontaine-book-2-by-melissa-mcshane/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I am thrilled to be visiting Effrosyni Moschoudi, a talented author with a passion for books and movies, who lives in Athens. Please check out my interview:

Interview with the multi-talented Uvi Poznansky


----------



## bendanarama

I posted a short story, that was the basis of my two series of Novellas!

http://benmyattwriter.co.uk/2015/11/08/story-time/


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This Last week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: Willow, Doctor Who, gold foil chocolate bears, all that. Plus: A preview of a new look for yours truly (coming soon to KBoards as well)! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or the website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## onguard74

On quitting! Something I did recently.

http://www.npmartin.com/finding-success-as-a-writer-means-knowing-when-to-quit/


----------



## 75845

As a new idea I'm writing non-spoilery articles about places and people(s) in my books. The first one is Chieshi the fictional walled city at the heart of my latest novel Preserving Eternity.


----------



## Matthew Stott

I talk about something I'm building with other authors: Genre Reader:
http://mrmatthewstott.com/2015/11/10/genre-reader/


----------



## LGOULD

I reminisced about my long career of writing and editing for the Federal government on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## SunshineOnMe

updating with a link to the 2nd blog-talk radio show I've been able to do.


----------



## SaraBeatty

Today I talked about enlisting in the military

https://sarabeattywrites.wordpress.com/2015/11/10/asvab-scores-are-in/


----------



## John A. A. Logan

A wee bit of William Blake...a wee bit of The Incredible Hulk...and an account of a recent Big Birthday Day Out in Inverness, Scotland...

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/the-rage-of-fleas-by-john-a-logan.html


----------



## William Meikle

New blog and new post --> Is it the end of the world yet?

http://wp.me/p6VDxx-C


----------



## Sarah Chute

Yesterday I posted on my blog "A happy little list": http://sarahchute.blogspot.com/2015/11/a-happy-little-list.html

Mostly about the research I've been doing for my historical mystery, and that I reached 50k!


----------



## geronl

I posted a short story

CRISIS

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/11/short-story-crisis.html


----------



## SaraBeatty

I posted about my struggles concerning one of my current WIPs

https://sarabeattywrites.wordpress.com/2015/11/11/novel-progression/


----------



## William Meikle

Have you read the UNSPOKEN?

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2015/11/12/have-you-read-the-unspoken/


----------



## KMcBride

I wrote about finally publishing a novella in the world of Hugh Howey's novel, Sand, in the KindleWorlds program. Spoiler alert: it was an awesome experience.
http://crackinthewip.com/2015/11/10/my-experience-publishing-a-kindleworlds-story/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I'm thrilled to visit Bella Harte at The Saturday Showcase on her blog, where she asked me about my now novel (released yesterday) The Music of Us. She asked me how I came up with the name of the series, Still Life with Memories. Check it out:

The Saturday Showcase


----------



## Kali.Amanda

As we enter the holiday season and a month-plus of rich foods to make our girth a little denser, fight back with these homemade chips (that sacrifice neither taste nor crunchiness).

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/11/alternative-skinny-chips.html


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I just posted about the Brookside Chocolate commercial that features me. 100 lbs of chocolate, free. Yum.

https://youtu.be/aU-5WuWaHC0


----------



## CMH

Preparing for the launch of the last part of my serial.

http://cmharald.net/coming-soon-the-trial


----------



## Matthew Stott

I interviewed author Eamon Ambrose: http://genrereader.com/2015/11/13/interview-eamon-ambrose/

And also, a little list of underrated Doctor Who stories: http://genrereader.com/2015/11/12/top-5-underrated-11th-doctor-stories/


----------



## William Meikle

Friday Freebie - The Persistence of Memory

A free ghost story for Friday 13th

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2015/11/13/friday-freebie-the-persistence-of-memory/


----------



## msfowle

*AUTHOR & BOOK FEATURE:* _The Heiress of Covington Ranch - Samantha Wolf Mysteries #4_ by Tara Ellis >> http://wp.me/p2k90c-1ba


----------



## chrisstevenson

What is a Stealth Agent? What is an A-List Agent?

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/2015/11/what-is-stealth-agent-what-is-a-list.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Double, double misfortune, trouble 
Burning coal and blackening rubble
Let the blood in my caldron boil
Feed the flames... Oh, such a toil!

To read more click here:
Let the blood in my caldron boil


----------



## Small Town Writer

Dealing with Bad Reviews

Bad reviews suck, especially when you only have one book out. This week I discuss the best way to handle them: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/310-2/


----------



## IronHorse

I wrote a review of Wile we're Young & Mistress America, two Baumbach movies.  I blog on goodreads but can't cut & paste the address right this second so here's the url to my amazon author page with my blog.

  Amazon.com/author/sethkupchick


----------



## MGalloway

A post about using poster board as an outlining tool.


----------



## geronl

How could I ignore what happened in France today?

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/11/story-warfare-in-gun-free-zone.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - on Kindle Scout, Thunderclap and HeadTalker.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/11/14/kindle-scout-thunderclap-and-headtalker/


----------



## lisamaliga

Many of us have heard of shea butter, but have you heard of Nilotica [East African] shea butter and what are the benefits? https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/11/12/whats-so-great-about-nilotica-shea-butter


----------



## Matthew Stott

How to be a writer!
http://genrereader.com/2015/11/14/how-to-be-a-writer/


----------



## lvcabbie

My personal view of the Paris Terrorist Attacks.

Terrorism is war!

As Pope Francis said, the puts us in the midst of WWIII!

Check out two posts at http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Today I posted "*Can I Visit The World?*" about a little project that has the potential to span the world. Potential, I say, not destiny. But I can try!


----------



## SaraBeatty

Today I posted about how I must wait to publish 2 short stories:/ 
https://sarabeattywrites.wordpress.com/2015/11/15/the-hard-truth/


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog...well, Paris has been on my mind ever since the news broke on Friday, and I've written about it for the last few days. But there's also a look at my new avatar, and a goofy photo, and some nice art from Willow. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## Kali.Amanda

It has been a rough few weeks in the world and it is hard to escape the reality, though I can always visit my happy place in dream and find peace... I waxed poetic about Old San Juan and piraguas (with a fantastic little video with a great cameo from Luis Guzman).

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2015/11/finding-my-happy-place-in-old-san-juan.html


----------



## Marilyn Peake

My latest blog post about $900 in Amazon gift card giveaways ($500 and $400 giveaway) from The Kindle Book Review...in which my free book, *Mutation Z: The Ebola Zombies*, is a sponsor in the $500 giveaway: https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/9411363-900-amazon-gift-card-giveaway.


----------



## 75845

I wrote a brief article about Drupal 8 launching on Wednesday 19 November and how it will affect my work in progress how-to for writers (bloggers as much as authors) taking advantage of Drupal. For the non-cognoscenti Drupal is the second most popular content management system after (a long way after) WordPress, powering about 1,500,000 websites worldwide. It does some things better than WordPress from the perspective of someone who writes a lot of text-based articles and that's what the book is about.


----------



## geronl

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/11/short-story-forest-of-genres.html

New Short Story

_Forest of the Genres_


----------



## Weibart

I have a couple updates from my blog. Last week was the 4th year anniversary of Green Lantern: The Animated Series, so I drew up some fanart from the show. I very loosely sketch four members of the cast, and this one, Kilowog, was the first one I've finished. GL:TAS is one of the best comics-to-film adaptions in recent years and I highly recommend checking it out if you've seen it.

My other update is I created my first poll on Twitter last night: POLL: Do you read Print or Digital Comics? Not surprisingly, Print has taken the lead and I have a feeling that will be the winner. Twitter only lets you create two options for a poll, so it's limited by that and the fact you have to have a Twitter account vote. Even still, it's nice to have the option and you the option to embed it like a normal tweet.


----------



## ilamont

New book launch today: _iPhone 6 & iPhone 6S In 30 Minutes: The unofficial guide to the iPhone 6 and iPhone 6S, including basic setup, easy iOS tweaks, and time-saving tips_. I wrote a blog post talking about the iPhone 6 family of devices, and discussed what sets this book apart from earlier books in the series:

*A new In 30 Minutes book about the iPhone 6 and iPhone 6S *

The book targets new owners of the iPhone as well as people thinking of getting one (upgrading, Christmas gift, etc.).

Any Facebook/Twitter shares or likes would be appreciated!


----------



## lisamaliga

If you're a fan of THE WALKING DEAD, you might appreciate this post...especially if you like Daryl Dixon [Norman Reedus].

https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/11/16/does-that-dirty-dawg-daryl-dixon-ever-shower


----------



## William Meikle

Flash Fiction - The Worst Sound
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2015/11/16/the-worst-sound-flash-fiction/


----------



## Andre Jute

PARIS MURDERS: ANTI-SEMITISM INSPIRES IGNORANT REACTION, NOW APPARENTLY SWEDISH FOREIGN POLICY​


----------



## Eric Timar

Take heart, phone surveyors -- I will talk to you:

https://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/2015/11/16/the-dwindling-fraternity-of-people-who-respond-to-phone-surveys/


----------



## William Meikle

Three years on...
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2015/11/17/three-years-on/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

My author friends have joined forces with me!
Just ahead of the holiday season, we bring you an amazing collection of stories about love and romance. Click the profile image or the name of each one of us to learn about our work

To read more click here: 
Let me introduce you to my author friends


----------



## Harmonious

Book marketing psychology: http://fessingauthor.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/book-marketing-psychology.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Looking for a heart-warming story to read on a winter night? 
Come listen to our stories 
You may win one of them--or maybe, just maybe, the entire boxed set!

To read more click here:
Love Romance?


----------



## William Meikle

My latest novella, THE HOUSE ON THE MOOR, is now in stock in limited edition, signed hardcovers at Dark Renaissance.

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2015/11/19/the-house-on-the-moor-signed-hardcovers-in-stock/


----------



## Andre Jute

Launched a *new book* in a series which already received some *decent reviews where it matters*:

"Mr McCoy gets on with the job of telling us exactly what it is like in the Heart of Darkness. He has the soldier's eye for terrain and the soldier's eye for character. This has the ring of truth."
John Braine/Sunday Telegraph

"Very rough, exciting, filmic, and redolent of a nostalgie de boue d'Afrique. Full of the rapport and affection for blacks experienced only by the genuine old Africa hand."
Alastair Phillips/Glasgow Herald

"Like the unblinking eye of a cobra, it is fascinating and hard to look away from, powerful and unique."
Edwin Corley/Good Books

"I found this work excellent. I recommend it as a book to read on several planes, whether of politics, history or just as thriller - every episode is firmly etched on my memory. It is certainly a most impressive work of fiction."
"H.P."/BBC External Service

"Like a steam hammer on full bore."
Jack Adrian/Literary Review

"Something else again. The author has plenty of first-hand experience of the conditions he describes so vividly."
Marese Murphy/Irish Times

"Totally convincing fiction."
Colonel Jonathan Alford, Director, Institute for Strategic Studies/BBC World at One

"The reader is in good hands."
Kirkus Reviews

"Even in an entertaining thriller he makes us see ourselves anew."
La Prensa

"Graphic adult Boys Own Adventure."
The Irish Press

"Well written by somebody who has lived the life: a cracking read."
Grant MacNeill/Amazon

*See it here* and drop a note to [email protected] if you want a review copy.


----------



## geronl

New short story posted on my blog

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/11/story-first-gate.html


----------



## J.J. Thompson

I've just released the latest novel in my Tales from the New Earth series! The blog post is here: https://jamesjthompson.wordpress.com/


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

I updated my blog to explain why I submitted a book to Kindle Scout. It just seemed easier since I am getting quite a few questions about my reasons.  Why am I running a Kindle Scout campaign? Well, I'll tell you why.


----------



## William Meikle

Friday Freebie - Seven Short Stories
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2015/11/20/friday-freebie-seven-short-stories/


----------



## Matthew Stott

My new books is done and ready to publish:
http://mrmatthewstott.com/2015/11/20/the-identical-boy-is-almost-ready/

GENRE READER:

5 Funniest Books: http://genrereader.com/2015/11/19/top-five-funniest-books/

10 Sensible Ways To Avoid Distractions: http://genrereader.com/2015/11/20/10-sensible-ways-to-avoid-distractions/

Watch, Read, Listen: http://genrereader.com/2015/11/20/listen-to-this-the-classic-horror-cast/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Today I have the pleasure of presenting the gifted narrator of my romance novel, The Music of Us: Don Warrick. Don is an actor who spent his entire life presenting the written word, and is second to none in his storytelling.

To read more click here:
Inimacy by Don Warrick


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry on E-Book Holiday Promotion.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SEQBP92


----------



## William Meikle

Want to see what's coming in 2016? - a sneak peek at 2 new novels 
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2015/11/22/want-to-see-whats-coming-in-2016/


----------



## going going gone

interviewed indie authors


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: It turns out to be Willow week, as we show off our copy of her debut graphic novel _The Journey Of Earth_! Plus, we get some sadness in our timey-wimey. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the website: http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## Lucey Phillips

My first book is out on KDP and I have a cover up for my second book, which will be released in mid-December. http://luceyphillips.com/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog today, "A Hard-Won Milestone" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Cheers,
Debra


----------



## geronl

I mentioned that I put a blog story up on Amazon. It's a fantasy short story plus I put a bonus story that has never been posted anywhere into the ebook too.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announce my latest release.


----------



## geronl

I posted a review of Andrei Cherascu's book "The Vintages" on my blog (and Amazon)

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/11/review-vintages-mind-malignancy-book-2.html


----------



## Nancy_G

I didn't post anything, but did add a WIP with the cover and recording where I am in the writing stages (2%), hoping to publish in January/February. I love that Work in Progress plugin (obtained from a kboarder here!).

http://www.nancyglynn.com/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

In *Bring Those Savages to God* I talk a little more about the original dime novel and how those 1800s books relate to modern publishing.


----------



## Claudia King

New release!
Well, a compiled edition of my latest serial, anyway. It's crammed with just as many steamy werewolves as usual.
http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2015/11/the-alphas-concubine-complete-edition.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

He pays no attention to what I say. "Listen, boy. Let me tell you one thing: often, when I leave the bloodied scene and ride back here, a long way over the range of the mountains, I don't even realize I've been wounded. My mind wanders, it roams elsewhere... But then&#8230;Then I look at myself. And what do I see? A slash, deep across my flesh... And this, this is the time-not a moment earlier-when the pain comes. In a snap, it takes a bite--"

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here: 
Go, why don't you go back home?


----------



## Small Town Writer

I talk about discovering what kind of writer you are: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/312-2/


----------



## Nancy_G

Just posted the awesome spotlight interview I did with a fabulous blogger! Check it out!

http://www.nancyglynn.com/indie-author-spotlight-for-nancy-glynn-interview-of-black-21/

I loved hers because she had specific questions about my book, Black 21, to give the audience a flavor of what I'm really about.


----------



## William Meikle

Q&A: My main influences. If anyone has a question, drop me a line in the comments on the blog and I'll answer it in a new entry when I see it.

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2015/11/23/qa-my-main-influences/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I wrote a small piece about the looming deadline for a small collection of stories about the aftermath of infidelity.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/11/sins-of-father-is-coming.html


----------



## Veronica Sicoe

Hey guys!

If anyone's interested, I've blogged about

13 Things I Learned About Writing Faster

and

Writing out of sequence - The best way to write


----------



## jdcore

I was recently contacted by an author asking for a review. In his review request, he wrote "Please note that this novel was completed prior to the horrible events in Paris." I contacted him about this, and he has written a guest blog post explaining his consternation about keeping the book on the virtual shelves.

http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2015/11/guest-post-self-doubt-by-sean-buckley.html


----------



## lvcabbie

The little man born this day in the small farming village of Petra on the island of Majorca is probably still seeking to convert nonbelievers in the afterlife. I don't know who or what he's not the patron saint of but, in my humble opinion it should be missionaries. Of all beliefs.

Some vocal detractors try to belittle his zeal and love for those who came to the baptismal fonts of he and his fellow Franciscan friars. But, no one can diminish his dedication that allowed him to overcome his frailties to walk endless miles to bring hope to those with none and eliminate their sunrise to sunset struggles to simply feed themselves and their young. To be able to protect themselves from storm, flood, and pestilence and live a better life.

Perhaps looking down upon this world, he shakes his head at the fuss and still begs forgiveness for what he sees as his sins and weakness.

Read more about Saint Junipero @ Father Serra's Legacy http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The lamp swings like a pendulum, pictures sway on their nails
Then slip down the walls, leaving scratched trails
Amidst the quake, the grief, the confusion and scare 
Slowly ascending is my father's armchair

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here: 
He's ascending into the arms of his muse, his mother


----------



## William Meikle

Why I wrote THE EXILED - actually, why I write, for the most part.
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2015/11/25/why-i-wrote-the-exiled/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

He can hear me inside, for sure. He can hear every note of this silvery music. It ripples all around him, wave after wave. I can tell that it's starting to sooth him. It's so full of joy, of delight, even if to him, it's coming across somewhat muffled. Like a dream in a dream, it's floating inside, into his soft, tender ear--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
He can hear me inside


----------



## lisamaliga

This is such a wonderful type of soap to use for anyone with sensitive skin -- so why not make it? 
You can learn how here: https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/11/21/oatmeal-honey-goats-milk-soap-recipe


----------



## Andre Jute

"So bizarre, it's probably all true." 
- London Evening News​


----------



## PaulLev

three posts about The Man in the High Castle tv adaptation of the 1962 Philip K. Dick novel - http://paullevinson.blogspot.com/2015/11/the-man-in-high-castle-2-10-alternate.html (no real spoilers), http://paullevinson.blogspot.com/2015/11/more-thoughts-about-man-in-high-castle.html (spoilers), and http://paullevinson.blogspot.com/2015/11/the-man-in-high-castle-in-realty-well.html (no real spoilers)


----------



## geronl

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/11/skyscraper-archipelago.html

Part One of Skyscraper Archipelago

1,500 words.

Probably not the best written rough draft story but it was based on a strange dream


----------



## Guest

I've always said I "never" write short fiction...until my brain proved me wrong today 

http://anmanatsu.com/2015/11/never-say-never-my-first-short/


----------



## William Meikle

Verisimilitude in Writing
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2015/11/26/verisimilitude-in-writing/


----------



## TWErvin2

This week I interview Cartoonist Nate Dray on my blog.

*Link*: An Interview with Cartoonist Nate Dray


----------



## kingofeli

Indeed I have. Today I talked about how writers don't get days off, and the woes of self-publishing when you're broke. Link in my signature.


----------



## Keith Blenman

In my latest bloggening, I discuss the development of my latest novel, Necromantica. Check it out!

This Worthless Life: Necromantica, a novel


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Just an announcement that Sins of the Father is available and we have a new mailing list.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/11/please-buy-sins-of-father.html


----------



## LadyG

I wrote a humorous (I hope!) post about getting a professional-looking profile picture, and went off on a tangent about a Writers' Beauty Pageant.

http://ajgoode.com/2015/11/27/picture-this/


----------



## Veronica Sicoe

I really like your author photo, A.J.


----------



## LadyG

Veronica Sicoe said:


> I really like your author photo, A.J.


Thank you! That whole post was written as a sort of tongue-in-cheek response to a blogger who has written some fairly nasty things about my appearance. I wanted to take a stand, and I do that best when I can make people laugh.


----------



## William Meikle

Want to write a short story?
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2015/11/27/want-to-write-a-short-story/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Not that anyone here needs a video to learn how to *Read Your First eBook*, but this blog post also includes a link to my "open letter" to Kobo about things they should promptly address to be more competitive in the e-book market.


----------



## geronl

Had to hurry and finish part 2 of Skyscraper Archipelago because I had a better idea.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/11/skyscraper-achipelago-part-2.html

Then totally forgot what the new idea was.


----------



## kingofeli

And This Time, We Plan: The Tiger Writes


----------



## GrandFenwick

Here's a great little Christmas story Leonard Wibberley (author of The Mouse That Roared) wrote when he was writing a nationally syndicated column:

Modern-Day Wise Men

http://leonardwibberley.wix.com/author#!ModernDay-Wise-Men/c21j5/5656915e0cf2d091910552e7


----------



## Josh St. John

Creativity and Anxiety: Best Frenemies

http://joshstj.com/2015/11/28/creativity-and-anxiety-best-frenemies/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Just a quickie recipe for roasted turkey legs (we had a really low maintenance Thanksgiving)

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/11/roasted-turkey-legs.html


----------



## Queen Mab

Some interesting posts here! My latest one talks about taking my LGBT romance novel Elsie Street wide in December (it's on pre-order now)-and announces a free promo of the book on Kindle for tomorrow, Sunday, and Monday (Cyber Monday).

http://gabriellawest.net/2015/11/28/elsie-street-goes-wide-and-a-free-promo/


----------



## Keith Blenman

Today in my blog, I ate a little bit of pie. A very little, little bit of pie.


----------



## IronHorse

Yesterday, I blogged about the middle class, trying very hard to understand the idea, since it's fluid.

https://www.goodreads.com/author/show/7733419.Seth_Kupchick/blog


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week in the Monkey Queen Books blog: The premiere of the new, more festive version of "Best Christmas Ever!", the short story about Michiko and Beth's first Christmas as roommates, along with a "Behind The Scenes" post about the story! Plus a new character from Willow, the Louvre gets shaken up, and I become, for the first time, a GIF. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or the website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## William Meikle

Sherlock Holmes and Me
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2015/11/29/sherlock-holmes-and-me/


----------



## TElleryHodges

Put up a review of the film *Frequencies *a few days ago, it ended with some unnecessary navel gazing, but I couldn't help myself.

http://telleryhodges.com/2015/11/27/frequencies-movie-review-and-some-navel-gazing/


----------



## Stephen Spears

A probably-too-personal thoughtpiece on my general failures as a New Wave Author.

http://stephenspearsbooks.com/confessions-of-a-slow-writer/


----------



## geronl

Vagabond Fleet: Chapter One

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/11/vagabond-fleet-chapter-one.html

(Fleet space opera)


----------



## Veronica Sicoe

I have 2 new posts up:

Organize your writing with spreadsheets + FREE TEMPLATE!

in which you (obviously) can download a free template to use as a project management tool for your writing,

and

Guest Post + ARC of "Dragon's Honor" by Michaela Kendrick

in which a fellow science fiction writer offers the ARC of her upcoming SFR novel to anyone interested.

And I'm glad KBoards is back up and running!


----------



## KevinH

Just posted about "My Moral Collapse on the PS4" - http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2015/12/my-moral-collapse-on-ps4.html.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Lose yourself in a touch of passion. Whether it's the beauty in a song or the magic of a kiss, the agony of heartbreak or the hunger of yearning, explore ecstasy and desire in these captivating full-length novels. Written by twelve bestselling, multiple award-winning, USA Today and NY Times authors, this boxed set has it all: Historical Romance, Contemporary Romance, New Adult Romance, Romantic Suspense, Victorian Romance, Western and Literary Fiction. These sensual tales of love will leave you with a smile on your lips and music in your heart.

Just released! A Touch of Passion is here


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Updated today with another post on the Kindle Scout process. I'm halfway through and feeling the stress a wee bit. 
On being a writer and getting along with social media (Kindle Scout campaign, midpoint)


----------



## LadyG

Today, I blogged about watching my kids and their friends get ready for high school graduation, and I tried to think of some good advice to share with them.

http://ajgoode.com/2015/12/03/a-bit-of-advice/


----------



## Susanne O

A Boston-Irish Crime Trio...

https://susannefromsweden.wordpress.com/a-boston-irish-crime-trio/


----------



## William Meikle

As 2015 draws on, I've been reflecting on my writing career so far...
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2015/12/04/my-writing-to-infinity-and-beyond/


----------



## blancheking

Yep, today in my blog, I posted a list of every great promotional service I've tried and their respective results.

https://blanchecking.wordpress.com/2015/12/04/lessons-on-writing-great-ads/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted *Can You Cover Me?* about my need for better covers... and the possibility of winning a book cover design package (which is open to any NaNoWriMo winners).


----------



## geronl

NOTE FROM AN AVERAGE DEVIL

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/12/note-from-average-devil.html

(Not THE devil, just an average one)


----------



## LGOULD

Is it a mistake to express our political views through our fiction? I posted some thoughts about this on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## 75845

My critique of the statistical model employed by Author Earnings, as revealed in their first UK report.

http://mmmporium.com/ukauthorearnings


----------



## Nancy_G

Yep, about love vs sex and our new reading culture of erotic romance...

http://www.nancyglynn.com/love-vs-sex/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - some minor chest-thumping and a lot of blatant self promotion.


https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/12/06/so-whats-going-on-this-weekend/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The way I view my writing projects is this: I see myself, standing on the shoulders of me (the way I was at the end of last project), standing on on the shoulders of me (the way I was at the end of the project before that.) With every new book, I bring all the experience I have gained and take my new project to a higher place. So the newest release--The Music of Us--is based on a lot of research, the way I always do for my historical fiction books, but this time it is the first book that can be classified as romance.

What happened, you ask? What made me change course into a new genre? Well, too things: First, I always enjoy stretching the envelope of what I do, just like in my art, where I do bronze sculptures, oil paintings, watercolors, mixed media, paper engineering and anything beyond that... And second, I was compelled by my characters--

To read more, click here:
Guest post by Uvi Poznansky


----------



## csmanley

I just recently started blogging for the first time after getting my website up and running. I've managed to stick to an every Monday morning schedule so far, but I'm still kind of feeling out what I want to talk about and who I want it to appeal to. I figure I should write it for current/potential readers and fans so the writing stuff will be minimal. So far the only advice I've gotten is 'be authentic' which, honestly, seems like a no-brainer. You can check it out here it you want: http://cstevenmanley.com/


----------



## geronl

Vagabond Fleet

chapter 3

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/12/vagabond-fleet-chapter-three.html


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: Well, lots of plugs for Patty Jansen's promo, but we also sneak in a look at Willow's line art for the cover for the next Monkey Queen book! Plus, the management will not accept responsibility if Willow Wednesdays causes you to have a severe musical earworm. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or visit our web site - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## mphicks

New release announcement up at the blog today!

http://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2015/12/07/crime-punishment-now-available/

The Crime & Punishment anthology, featuring my story, The Marque, is out now and, for a limited time, only 99c.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"Then, growing smaller and smaller as I drove away to Natasha, he could still be heard across the distance, blowing a tune for me. One note after another rose trembling in the air, awakening a mood, a joy turned into something inexplicable, into sadness, over which I murmured, 'I don't need a song to prove that I'm in such a lowdown groove--'"

To read more, and listen to the wonderful narration by Don Warrick, click here:
I'm in such a lowdown groove


----------



## lisamaliga

If you're a fan of Norman Reedus, please don't bite him -- even if you're a zombie!
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/12/07/please-dont-bite-actor-norman-reedus


----------



## Kali.Amanda

"If any of my stories strike a match in the dark attic of your mind and you find yourself riding a wave of nostalgia because I triggered a memory of your own stories, then my job is done!"

[URL=http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/12/triggering-nostalgia]http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/12/triggering-nostalgia.html[/url]


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"Talking about a small fortune," she counters, "what about your little trunk, full of gold coins?"
"Being of a sound body and mind," he says, "I spent it all."
"On what, in heaven's name?"
"What! On what, Becky? Here I go, heaping all those bracelets, all those nose rings on one woman, and one woman alone, only to find out, in the end, the real extent of her gratitude!"

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by David Kudler, click here:
What about your little trunk, full of gold coins?


----------



## Keith Blenman

I posted the introduction chapter of my new novel. Check it out!


----------



## geronl

3,380-word story about a man who really really wants to get off a dying Earth.

_Vamoose_

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/12/short-story-vamoose.html


----------



## William Meikle

My writing year in numbers
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2015/12/09/my-writing-year-in-numbers/


----------



## geronl

anyone know how to put a 'signature", footer on their Blogspot posts automatically...  sort of like the ones on this site.... with book image and links...

I'm still trying to figure this out


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "Pondering the Whole Pen Name Thing"

http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Veronica Sicoe

geronl said:


> anyone know how to put a 'signature", footer on their Blogspot posts automatically... sort of like the ones on this site.... with book image and links...
> 
> I'm still trying to figure this out


Unfortunately, I don't know how you can do that with Blogspot. But in WP it's called an "after entry" widget, or if you can code, you can insert it in your themes' functions.php.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

A good chapter title has a profound effect. Done right, the reader reaches the end of a chapter, turns the page, sees the title of the next chapter and says, "Uh oh."

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2015/12/the-joy-of-chapter-titles.html


----------



## blancheking

I recently looked into the thriller/suspense market and posted my research results on serialization:

https://blanchecking.wordpress.com/2015/12/10/lessons-on-writing-serialization/


----------



## spellscribe

I just shared the BFG trailer and ruminate a little on reading as a child. My site is pretty new (and cap,  I JUST remembered I was supposed to fix the about page) so I'd love some love!

www.thespellscribe.com 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew Stott

I interview author Jenny Colgan:
http://mrmatthewstott.com/2015/12/09/jenny-colgan-interview/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Don't hate me for my latest blog entry...

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/12/10/dont-hate-me-for-this/


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

I updated today with details on how to enter my Gift Card Giveaway HERE.


----------



## Small Town Writer

I'm a little later than usual to this, but this past week I've had two updates on my site!

My "Behind the Book" feature continues with my upcoming release: _The Full Moon_ (Click the cover below to preorder, if you want!)
http://www.davidnethbooks.com/behind-the-book-the-full-moon/

Also, I discuss different tips to build your mailing list: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/tips-to-build-your-mailing-list/


----------



## blancheking

More promo-service reviews, with prices matched to sales numbers and a shout out to the most effective one so far 

https://blanchecking.wordpress.com/2015/12/10/lessons-in-writing-2-more-ad-reviews/


----------



## daringnovelist

On the blog right now, I'm playing with random cover art. (Thinking about doing premade covers for sale next year.) Thinking of doing this, and maybe some cover history and commentary (i.e. on classic covers) weekly for a while.

This week, playing with Photoshop's blending options on various layers. (Oh, and none of these are real titles or authors. I just like putting in something other than "Author Name" and "Title Goes Here.")










More Cover Fun

Camille


----------



## Kali.Amanda

The trend for 2016, according to the National Restaurant Association, will be towards spicy foods, and African and Middle Eastern flavors. The blog has four spice blends to get you started.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/12/some-like-it-spicy.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Tis' the time for season's greeting
Tis' the time for love
When winter wind is singing
Outside, around, above






Lose yourself in a touch of passion. Whether it's the beauty in a song or the magic of a kiss, the agony of heartbreak or the hunger of yearning, explore ecstasy and desire in these captivating full-length novels. Written by twelve bestselling, multiple award-winning, USA Today and NY Times authors, this collection has it all: Historical Romance, Contemporary Romance, New Adult Romance, Romantic Suspense, Victorian Romance, Western and Literary Fiction. These sensual tales of love will leave you with a smile on your lips and music in your heart.

Get ★★★★★ A TOUCH OF PASSION
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B017DVII20 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/AToP-nook 
#itunes http://tinyurl.com/AToP-appl 
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/AToP-kobo 
#smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/589307

Author of War Songs, Grady Harp describes himself as being ever on the alert for the new and promising geniuses of tomorrow. He is an artist representative, gallery owner, writer of essays and articles on figurative and all Representational art for museum catalogues and for traveling exhibitions, and an Amazon Hall of Fame Reviewer. We are honored that he has posted this five-star review for our boxed set, A Touch of Passion:

Check out his review: Women, writing


----------



## geronl

I tell the real story of Rudolph

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/12/true-horror-story-behind-rudolph.html


----------



## geronl

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/12/short-story-when-tardigrades-came.html

The alien tardigrades came to live in peace on Earth, adopt our culture and become our friends... probably.


----------



## William Meikle

New Blog Post -- Meaning of life stuff...
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2015/12/12/meaning-of-life-stuff/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

In conjunction with my latest book release, my blog post today -- *Bitcoin and Selling Directly to Readers* -- focuses on why this might (or might not) make sense for you, depending on your circumstances and the book(s) you would like to sell.


----------



## geronl

Coming Soon: The Fourth

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/12/the-fourth-novel.html


----------



## jdrew

My latest blog was about a new blogger who is doing a weekly (on Mondays) review and commentary on a book and another random post on Thursday about anything that comes to her mind. Something of interest if you like to read which I assume you do or you wouldn't be on this site.
Her blog can be found here:
https://caseyscorner10.wordpress.com


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Posted today on the last few days of my Kindle Scout campaign. 
Read it HERE: Six days left and I'm freakin' out, man!


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: Redblade, the fifth Monkey Queen book, is coming very soon, and we're featuring Willow's final cover art and the first two chapters! Plus, have a Willow Christmas! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or the web site - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## SVD

New Windows tablet! https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/9568272-the-ongoing-march-of-tech


----------



## geronl

I announced the release of THE FOURTH

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/12/the-fourth-is-available-on-amazon.html


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Today on the Blog, I get political -- just why do so many orcs support Sauron.

https://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2015/12/14/man-on-the-street-interviews-why-do-so-many-people-support-sauron/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Not that I mean to rain on anybody's parade...

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2015/12/14/bothered-by-stress/


----------



## Small Town Writer

Writing your back cover description is always a pain. So this week I talk about how to write one with the help of Libbie Hawker! 
http://www.davidnethbooks.com/writing-your-back-cover-blurb/

Also, my first audiobook is now available for purchase! If you're interested, feel free to contact me for a free code in exchange for an honest review.
http://www.davidnethbooks.com/the-blood-moon-is-now-available-in-audio/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I try to comfort her, but she seems to be far away, locked in her own grief. I raise her to her feet and carry her-all the way up the long, circular staircase-into my chamber. Kissing her I taste the salt of her tears. I smell the sweet fragrance of her milk. 
Then I make love to her--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by Justin Harmer, click here:
I raise her to her feet and carry her to my chamber


----------



## Keith Blenman

I posted a current draft of a Christmas/Thanksgiving/Black Friday story in my blog. Enjoy.


----------



## Accord64

The next Star Wars movie launches this week, and I reflect back on how the first movie ignited my creative pursuits: *See What Star Wars Did?*


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Continuing on the inspiration for  Sins of the Father, here's a blog piece considering what happens when fathers lie about their infidelity...

[URL=http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/12/when-daddy-lies-about-cheating]http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2015/12/when-daddy-lies-about-cheating.html[/url]


----------



## Keith Blenman

I just posted the first three chapters of my latest novel. Enjoy!

[URL=http://keithblenman.blogspot.com/2015/12/necromantica-first-three-chapters]http://keithblenman.blogspot.com/2015/12/necromantica-first-three-chapters.html[/url]


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Sucked in by a force, I'm flying through a tunnel
The tunnel of memory that leads me back home
The past blurs my present, so my vision is double
The walls and the ceiling curve into a dome

To read more and listen to the beautiful narration by Kathy Bell Denton click here:
The tunnel of memory that leads me back home


----------



## Andre Jute

In a plot to make me feel old, 
my publisher is reissuing several of my early books labelled as "His classic thriller" etc. 
The first one is the novel that established my reputation when it was 
published simultaneously by top literary houses in London, New York and Melbourne.
You can read some of the reviews in the *New York Times*, London _*Times*_ 
and *other worthwhile broadsheets* around the world 
on my *blog announcing the reissue*. 
For distinguished writers like you, of course review copies are free; 
send email to info at coolmainpress with the commercial extension.​


----------



## geronl

I said I put some short stories into a free ebook (Amazon still taking too long to make it free)

I added links to Smashwords and Google Play


----------



## William Meikle

New blog post... Inspiration, Perspiration or Desperation?
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2015/12/16/inspiration-perspiration-or-desperation/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

And so I find myself standing here, on the threshold of where I grew up, feeling utterly awkward. I knock, and a stranger opens the door. The first thing that comes to mind: what is she doing here? The second thing: she is young, much too young for him. The third: her hair. Red--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by David Kudler , click here:
And so I find myself standing there, on the threshold of where I grew up


----------



## blancheking

Giving away a short story  It was the first story I'd ever published

https://blanchecking.wordpress.com/2015/12/15/story-update-free-short-story-rain/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On this week's blog, I'm introducing guest author, Barbara E. Brink. She's a terrific mystery writer.

http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## geronl

I posted an incomplete story that has no ending.

Shadow People

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/12/shadow-people.html


----------



## William Meikle

New blog post - To Pulp or not to Pulp?
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2015/12/17/to-pulp-or-not-to-pulp/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My interview with Lee Goodman is the latest post on my blog.

Enjoy it here:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2015/12/14/10-questions-with-lee-goodman/

Thanks,

Ethan Jones


----------



## lvcabbie

Miyuha! Welcome to the Original Southern Californians

This is honestly NOT a chance to hype my novels.

I posted this to my Father Serra's Legacy blog @ http://msgdaleday.blogspot.com as it deals with PC misconceptions foisted off in the school system about the poor Indians, who they were enslaved, and how they lost their beautiful culture.

Check it out and I'd appreciate your feedback - there or here.

Don't forget the three choice boxes at the bottom.


----------



## blancheking

Making book covers.

https://blanchecking.wordpress.com/2015/12/16/lessons-on-writing-covers/


----------



## geronl

I am putting an almost 10k short on Amazon. It is set in the same universe as THE FOURTH but 200 years earlier on Roma. So it's not actually much related to the novel at all. Put an excerpt from it on my blog.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/12/born-girl-on-roma.html


----------



## RichardSchiver

I do a weekly Fridays 5, a different author each week answers the same questions.

This week I feature James Roby

http://www.richardschiver.com/2015/12/fridays-5-with-james-roby.html

If you're interested in participating go here: http://www.richardschiver.com/p/fridays-five.html

Just a warning, I'm currently booked through July of 2016


----------



## William Meikle

Dancers - A free Winter Ghost Story
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2015/12/18/dancers-a-winter-ghost-story/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"All I had to do was keep him at a safe distance, just as I'd done when I was younger, because like it or not, Revell was the epitome of the southern gentleman. He could have had me in a rainstorm that hot summer night seven years ago. He could have had me in his car, parked out by Old Red Mill Creek, the cold Christmas break that my mother committed suicide--"

To read more click here:
A TOUCH OF PASSION: Just in Case by @emarxbooks


----------



## chrisstevenson

I'm late--don't hate. Guerrilla Warfare for Writers (special weapons and tactics)

WRITERS FRUIT SALAD:

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.bl...uit-salad.html


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

My partner has finished our final-in-trilogy, Blood Reign. Here's the blurb and cover release for the pre-order

http://theimmarcescibleword.blogspot.com/2015/12/release-date-blood-wars-trilogy-book-3.html


----------



## Victoria J

I just posted a sample chapter form my upcoming novel _Mission: Blackguard Conspiracy._

http://www.epistlepublishing.com/pencilword/2015/12/19/sample-chapters-mission-blackguard-conspiracy


----------



## William Meikle

DARK MELODIES - Lovecraft and music
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2015/12/19/dark-melodies-lovecraft-and-music/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

By what twist of imagination did this happen? How did this outline of his jaw suddenly appear, how did it open now, as if he was just about to call her name? In a moment, she thought, he would reach for her hand, smiling as if nothing bad could happen--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
*In a moment he would reach for her hand, smiling as if nothing bad could happen
*


----------



## geronl

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/12/buy-fourth-and-get-free-stories.html

I tell readers and trespassers how to buy the novel and find out how to get a novella, SF short and Fantasy short for FREE


----------



## William Meikle

New blog post: Something nautical this way comes https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2015/12/20/something-nautical-this-way-comes/


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: The fifth Monkey Queen book, _Redblade_, is out! Huzzah! Plus we look at the sequel almost everyone is talking about, and Willow Wednesdays gets the holiday spirit. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the website: http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## Drew_Harmon

Just posted a new blog.  I'm a week early. It's about an old friend who passed on December 21, 2011.
He was a writer, photographer... well, you'll just have to read the next few blogs.

Andrew


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I was in something of a posting frenzy these past few days and announced the next Helen Shepherd Mystery as well as a new fantasy short story. I also shared some photos of a stroll across the Bremen Christmas market and posted some lovely Christmas short films that just happen to be German supermarket ads.


----------



## geronl

Science Fiction Short Story for the Holidays

Memories of Christmas

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/12/short-story-memories-of-christmas.html


----------



## Matthew Stott

My top reads of 2015:

http://mrmatthewstott.com/2015/12/22/i-read-stuff/


----------



## TommyHill

Yesterday, I posted my weekly update about Editing Sticker Shock, Developing a strategy on finding an editor that can work within my budget, and planning for a fourth book in my series.

https://tommyhillbooks.wordpress.com/2015/12/21/thu-mu-sticker-shock-war-planning-and-book-4/


----------



## Small Town Writer

I review Annie Lamott's _Bird by Bird_: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/book-review-bird-by-bird/

Also, my holiday short story, _Snow After Christmas_, is now available in audio and I still have free codes! Let me know if you're interested in getting a free copy!
http://www.davidnethbooks.com/snow-after-christmas-is-now-available-in-audio/

_A chance moment. A snow storm. And the gift of a new beginning.

Tristan is ready to party and ring in the New Year by kissing his soon-to-be girlfriend, Julie. The only bad note in his rocking night is the growing snow storm. Outside his apartment, he's almost hit by Grace, the most beautiful woman with haunting green eyes. She's on her own mission to get home to her grandfather.

In a selfless act reminiscent of the age of knights and chivalry, Tristan vows to get her home...never realizing they are both on a date with destiny and their lives will be forever changed by the SNOW AFTER CHRISTMAS..._


----------



## geronl

One more short story

The Great Explorer

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/12/short-story-great-explorer.html

Pretty much just a conversation between a famed explorer and his robot companion


----------



## lisamaliga

A holiday-themed blog: https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2015/12/23/memories-of-a-favorite-christmas-tradition


----------



## Kali.Amanda

You still have time to put together a spectacular (or fun or just delectable) Feast of the Seven Fishes menu for Xmas Eve! Follow the link to a collection of the best recipes out there right now -- from the easy to the ridiculous.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2015/12/feast-of-seven-fishes.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

This week's blog is "Gift-Buying Through Bestseller Lists?" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The door will swing and open wide
Take off your coat and come inside
No more trembling, no more chill
Here is my paper and my quill--

To read more click here:
Kisses, hugs, and lavish giving


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The wind is singing winter blues
Whispering with her is my muse
Let these notes take you away
Swifter than a reindeer sleigh--

To read more click here:
The wind is singing winter blues


----------



## geronl

I posted a very short story

Demon In A Closet

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/12/very-short-story-demon-in-closet.html


----------



## RubyMadden

Sure did! Many titles are FREE right now...

http://rubymadden.blogspot.com/


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: The Force is with us, Willow gets the Christmas Spirit, and the paperback edition of the newest book, Redblade, is out. Plus Peanutizing, and little gold milk chocolate bears! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the web site: http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I am so grateful to Susanne Leist for featuring the romance boxed set A Touch of Passion, which celebrates not only romance but also the talent of my fellow writers. Please check out my guest post:

A Touch of Passion


----------



## Small Town Writer

I take a look back at the year gone by and discuss my goals for 2016: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/year-in-review-2015/


----------



## jdrew

I posted a short note about a great song from Enya that should find a soft spot among science fiction fans. Or maybe just dreamers.

http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/?p=633


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

In my latest (and overdue) blog post -- *What Can I Say?* -- I discuss the deeply disappointing results of upgrading to version 13 of Dragon NaturallySpeaking.


----------



## geronl

I posted the first chapter of a story that won't likely be finished.

It's pretty generic though, might be folded into another story someday.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/12/another-first-chapter.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Happy New Year,

Hard to believe that only two days are left in what was a busy, jam-packed year. This week's blog is, "So, What's Next?" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Veronica Sicoe

I'm joining in and blogging about what went on in my corner in 2015, and what my battle plan for 2016 is: Looking through time: 2015 and 2016

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The minutes are ticking till midnight
Let's dance them away; let's take flight
It's the end, the beginning, time once again
To raise a glass and uncork the champagne!

It's the end, the beginning, happy new yea


----------



## blancheking

Summary of things I've learned as a new author, and also a sales and marketing experiment:

https://blanchecking.wordpress.com/2015/12/31/lessons-in-writing-new-authors/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My call for readers to join my Advance Reader Copy Team is on my blog:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2015/12/30/advance-reader-copy-arc-team/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

This is a happy time: last night I approved the audiobook edition of The Music of Us, so in about three weeks it will become available to you on Audible, Amazon, and iTunes. It is a sad time too, marking the end of my work with a gifted artist, at least for now. Having worked with several talented voice artists over the last few years I pride myself on having an ear for expression, but even with that there are surprises: enter Don Warrick-

To read more click here:
In service of our characters


----------



## R. Doug

Sorry I've not dropped by since our month-long voyage to the South Pacific in October-November, but I have been posting at least thrice weekly as always.

Here's Monday's post on our recent snowstorm:  El Paso Buried in Snow - Christmas 2015

Sample shots:


----------



## R. Doug

On Wednesday it was A Tribute to Mike DiMuzio and a Look at the Interarms Rossi M92 in .45 Colt.

Sample shots:


----------



## R. Doug

Today's Fun Photo Friday - Snowstorm Favorites, El Paso 2015.

Sample shots:


----------



## chrisstevenson

First off--HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL YOU STRUGGLING OR SUCCESSFUL WRITERS AND EVERYONE ELSE BETWEEN. WE'RE ON THE ROAD TO 2016!

My next installment for Guerrilla Warfare For Writers is:

EMAIL MARKETING:

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/2016/01/email-marketing.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Ah, so now we know where all the snow went. Doug is hogging it all.

Anyway, I posted some photos of food and fireworks for New Year's Eve.


----------



## LadyG

I blogged about friends of mine who argue that ebooks aren't "real" books.

http://ajgoode.com/2016/01/01/books-and-more-books/


----------



## R. Doug

CoraBuhlert said:


> Ah, so now we know where all the snow went. Doug is hogging it all.


You're more than welcome to take it all, Cora.


----------



## RaeC

First part of a superhero story. I'm trying to fill my portfolio with more diverse heroes and heroines.

https://superfictious.wordpress.com/2015/12/16/expired-part-1-superhero-fiction/


----------



## Ethan Jones

My note about my January's Newsletter is on my blog today:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2016/01/01/januarys-newsletter/

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## M T McGuire

To celebrate the release of my latest comedy sci-fi Escape From B-Movie Hell I'm giving away a kobo glo. I post about it here: http://www.hamgee.co.uk/giveaways/escape

Cheers

MTM


----------



## William Meikle

New blog post: Vikings and Me
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/01/02/vikings-and-me/


----------



## Corinne51

Just joined Kboards so still trying to find my way around but yes, I posted to my blog yesterday.  I blog at actmadelyrical.com and update two or three times a week at present.  My blog is about Acceptance and Commitment Therapy (ACT) and yesterday's post was entitled ACT and Horror Stories.  If you are interested in Living Well and Stressing Less come and visit!  Would love to meet you there.

Corinne at actmadelyrical.com


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog - my review of the latest Star Wars movie.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/01/02/star-wars-the-force-awakens-a-review/


----------



## Queen Mab

My latest post was mainly a review of Hanya Yanagihara's A Little Life, which some people loved and others hated. It was one of my top two books for 2015.

http://gabriellawest.net/2016/01/01/new-year-a-look-back-at-reading/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The cycle has started all over again
A new year ushered in with a splash of champagne 
Let's clink our glasses, let's tell a new story
Of dangers and love, of shadows and glory

A new year ushered in with a splash of champagne


----------



## klhynds

It's surreal that it's the New Year already. I feel like it was just March 2015.  I'm not nearly ready for this.

Just updated my website and made a new blog post about my New Years Resolutions for Hynds Studio, with information about some new blog content I am hoping to roll out in the coming year.
http://hyndsstudio.com/new-year-new-site-new-features/


----------



## Tim Craire

Searching for Komar and Melamid, the esteemed artists. The guys who came up with George Washington and a hippo in a placid landscape painting, etc. 

[URL=https://timcrairebooks.wordpress]https://timcrairebooks.wordpress.com/2016/01/04/searching-for-melamid/[/url]


----------



## Queen Mab

I read such a good post about this year's Golden Globe predictions that I reblogged it.  Here it is:

http://gabriellawest.net/2016/01/03/predicted-golden-globe-winners/


----------



## Kristen Painter

Some advice for those just starting out:

http://kristenpainter.com/2016/01/my-best-tips-for-new-indie-authors/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

It's a rush, don't break a heel!
The price is slashed, this book--a steal!

Check it out:
99 cents sale: A Peek at Bathsheba


----------



## Kristen Painter

Uvi Poznansky said:


> Check it out:
> 99 cents sale: A Peek at Bathsheba


My advice would be to delete that image as soon as possible. I doubt the creative team behind the Confessions of a Shopaholic movie would approve of you using an image from their production, nor would actress Isla Fisher approve of her image being used to sell something she's not being paid to endorse.


----------



## Small Town Writer

So...I'm not a hard-hitting seller yet, but that's because nobody knows I exist! My main objective in 2016 is to get more eyeballs. My latets post on my website discusses how I plan to do that: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/getting-eyeballs-in-2016/


----------



## Rob Smith

A little fun with my pets and pictures:
http://petectives.net/


----------



## ElenaLinville

My new year resolutions or how I got out of my winter slumber. 

http://elenalinville.com/2016/01/04/1727/


----------



## blancheking

Even more promotional site reviews: featuring 4 more promotion sites

https://blanchecking.wordpress.com/2016/01/04/lessons-in-writing-even-more-ads/


----------



## TommyHill

A Weekly Update: The Mu - Editor Screening, Other Work, and Rethinking Things.

The joys and pitfalls of looking for an editor, working on cover design as well as a potential trailer, and rethinking the title of the first book in the series, which I'm about 95% convinced I will.

https://tommyhillbooks.wordpress.com/2016/01/04/the-mu-editor-screening-other-work-and-rethinking-things/


----------



## LGOULD

My reactions on rereading Sylvia Plath's _The Bell Jar_, 40 years after the first time, on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## ilamont

New book announcement - our popular Twitter guide now has a third edition!

*A new edition of our top-selling Twitter tutorial*

There have been a lot of changes to the interface, not to mention I updated many of the examples ... see the blog post for more details. If you are an author and want to get a handle on how to use Twitter, this is a good place to start!


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's blog post _*Arriving Coquimbo, Chile*_:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

We had the first real snow of the winter this weekend, so I posted some photos.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Are you curious to learn how a voice artist goes about his craft? I know I am! Unlike in the movies, where an actor is often type-cast and must adhere to the outline of a particular character, here he can truly become a 'shape-shifter'. Don Warrick lives in the skin of one character only to leap into the skin of another at the drop of a hat--

To read more click here:
Interview with voice artist Don Warrick


----------



## Matthew Stott

My 2016 writing goals:
http://mrmatthewstott.com/2016/01/06/2016-goals/


----------



## Lukeofkondor

F*ck Off, 2015. Welcome, 2016.
https://medium.com/letters-from-a-luke/28-f-ck-off-2015-welcome-2016-9ebf933c681a#.1jlacb53u


----------



## Steve Vernon

What is ahead for my writing in 2016.
https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/01/06/what-is-ahead-in-2016/


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

I've been busy trying to get my health back, but I've been active on Quora answering questions, which led to new blog posts:
If Only I Could Find The Time
How to begin and end a chapter - on structuring a book
When did you know you wanted to be a writer?
Where do you get your story ideas?
How do you get reviews?
How do I write fiction about things I haven't experienced?
Why would you spend so much time writing?

Best wishes for the new year, everybody!


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's post *Heading into Chilean Wine Country - Elqui Valley*:


----------



## Walter Spence

Last year I began writing episodes of an ongoing serial titled "The Diaries of Penelope Ember", which takes place in the universe of my Breed Wars novels. Each episode is published in my author's newsletter and then, one month later, the previous month's episode is reprinted on my website/blog around the time the newest episode is ready for the newsletter. Currently I'm up to five episodes. The sixth, my 'winter finale', will be included in my January newsletter, and then republished on the website in February. All current episodes can be accessed here: http://walterspence.com/the-diaries-of-penelope-ember/.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "Are the Predictions Making Your Head Spin Yet?"

http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

In *Collaboration and Success* I discuss how pleased I am with the results of Patty Jansen's free-book promo yesterday... and how I wish others (meaning, not indie authors) would get a clue about the value of collaboration.


----------



## paigemarcella

Since my debut novel is in several book clubs this month, as requested, I posted a few book club discussion questions. Anything to encourage book club reads!


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/01/07/perfection-is-the-enemy/


----------



## Dale Ivan Smith

Posted the first in a series of posts by and about Jolene Brandt, the hero of my upcoming urban fantasy series *The Empowered*.

http://www.daleivansmith.com/jolene-the-empowered/


----------



## SCapsuto

Not yet. I'm planning to launch my blog early this year, coinciding with the release of my first two self-published volumes.

The books are more or less ready, the blog layout and format are designed, and I want to make sure I have two months' worth of weekly blog entries drafted before launching.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Jeff Tanyard said:


> I changed my sidebar links to take advantage of the "embedded preview" feature. Now, when one clicks on a book cover, it opens up Amazon's preview feature. I think it's pretty cool.
> 
> Embedded previews


Nice, Jeff. I have the book covers on my blog homepage, with links to the book pages on amazon.com, but how do you embed the preview? Just click the Look Inside feature and get a hyperlink from that?


----------



## Denkeeper Lyn

I posted this New Year's Day.

http://www.scribblersden.com/posts/enter-2016/

Time to post again tomorrow, and to get an email out to my list.

What I need is more traffic, to be blunt.


----------



## Maddie Cochere

I'm giving away one MasterClass - James Patterson Teaches Writing. No email signups. No strings attached. Simply leave a comment on the blog page that you'd like to be included in the drawing (or respond to the email address on my About page).

https://breezybooksblog.wordpress.com/2016/01/07/james-patterson-and-me-part-ii/


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Here are the instructions from Amazon:
> 
> how to embed previews


Cool, Jeff. Thanks. I've changed the links on my covers so they lead to my book pages on my website (with retail links and downloadable previews), but I wonder if embedded previews would work better.


----------



## benjclark

Posted a Top 5 Wednesday post. Yesterday's topic: Top 5 Fandoms

__
https://136765616610%2Ft5w


----------



## Kali.Amanda

We started 2016 with a couple of situations that led to great opportunities to improve everything each situation affected. That bodes well and we wish you all some of that! Change is good (internalize that), but with change comes opportunity (take the chance!).

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2016/01/happy-new-year.html


----------



## geronl

Life & Death in Outer Space

a short story

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/01/life-death-in-outer-space.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Holding a clarinet case under his arm, he adjusted his Fedora hat, which was made of light woven straws with a center crease that was angled to the back. Taking one glance at me under its brim, he set the case down, tapped his feet, and threw his arms wide apart--

To read more click here:
He would find a way to add galloping horses


----------



## William Meikle

My top seller - THE INVASION, over 20,000 sold.
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/01/08/my-top-seller-the-invasion/


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This past week fortnight on the Monkey Queen Books blog: A new short story, "The Troll And The Garter". New Year's wishes. The announcement of the title for the sixth Monkey Queen book. Plus Willow Wednesdays, and what's up with the Twelfth Doctor's tea? http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## Andre Jute

​


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

No need for jewelry, makeup, fashion
Truly, all you need is a touch of passion
Embraced by love you don't need much
Except sweet fragrance and a gentle touch
These tales of desire are like a colorful bouquet
Awakening memories, sweeping you away

Lose yourself in a touch of passion. Whether it's the magic of a kiss or the agony of heartbreak, explore love in these captivating full-length novels. Written by twelve bestselling, multiple award-winning, USA Today and NY Times authors, this collection has it all: Historical Romance, Contemporary Romance, New Adult Romance, Romantic Suspense, Victorian Romance, Western and Literary Fiction. These sensual tales of love will leave you with a smile on your lips and music in your heart.

A Touch of Passion


----------



## Kali.Amanda

The pla for the New ear is to continue the series about the aftermath of infidelity and try to affect the push/pull of a good tango, but with words...

[URL=http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2016/01/takes-two-to-tango]http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2016/01/takes-two-to-tango.html[/url]


----------



## TommyHill

I posted my weekly update about book 1 in my series, how I got a cover for it (thanks again, Yoly!), a new project I started, and a new offer for my beta readers, seeing as I'm such a nice person.

https://tommyhillbooks.wordpress.com/2016/01/11/the-mu-renaming-of-book-1-a-cover-has-arrived-a-new-project-is-in-the-works-and-a-special-message-for-my-beta-readers/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

In my new blog post, *A Smart Tool for Higher Word Counts*, I talk about my latest gadget/writing tool, an Alphasmart Neo2, which I picked up for $30 on that evil auction site that shall remain nameless.


----------



## John A. A. Logan

Discovering a really dirty book...

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2016/01/senor-saint-by-john-a-logan.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

No need for jewelry, makeup, fashion
Truly, all you need is a touch of passion
Embraced by love you don't need much
Except sweet fragrance and a gentle touch--

To read more click here:
Embraced by love you don't need much


----------



## geronl

I posted that THE FOURTH is 99 cents for a few days


----------



## Kali.Amanda

There has been so much loss and that is no way to start a year. I've started the year by literally resetting my head. I spend a couple of hours in the kitchen, dancing, making noise, and putting together garlic-herb ricotta raviolis with wonton skins. Easy and delicious, fancy without the labor of making pasta. Elegant deception!


[URL=http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2016/01/wonton-ravioli-with-garlic-herb-ricotta]http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2016/01/wonton-ravioli-with-garlic-herb-ricotta.html[/url]


----------



## bendanarama

Recently my blog has just been me bitching about my mental health:

http://benmyattwriter.co.uk/2016/01/11/i-am-really-struggling-at-the-moment/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

In general, what makes me enjoy writing a particular character usually has to do with a combination of a quirky personality and clear (to me, the author) motives. To that end, here are some of the characters that I've most enjoyed writing over the years.

*http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2016/01/my-favorite-characters.html*


----------



## ElenaLinville

In today's blog post I talk about why I prefer well-written characters over a well-written story and why characters should grow and evolve.

http://elenalinville.com/2016/01/12/let-your-characters-grow-and-evolve/


----------



## AlexaGrave

I posted a snippet of my new release today. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/01/love-fades-snippet.html


----------



## Sarah Chute

http://sarahchute.blogspot.com/2016/01/i-can-see-it.html

I posted about how I am nearing the end of my first mystery (first draft) and how much I have fallen in love with writing my characters.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "My Two Cents for Indie Authors" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## lvcabbie

Death on a German Road is a real story that I posted several years ago. I felt it is worth retelling and posted it @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com

Comments are welcome. And, at the bottom of the post is three small boxes in which you can indicate your reaction to the post.

Thanks for reading it.


----------



## prissylittlechloe

I blog at least once a week, on art


----------



## abgwriter

I had my blurb/cover reveal yesterday 

https://riddrumrhy.wordpress.com/2016/01/13/the-razvak-hunter-cover-and-blurb-reveal/


----------



## RBC

A Contest where any writer can win a FREE Custom Book Cover Design from me and two other authors can get free Premade Book Cover Design:

http://ryanlanz.com/2016/01/15/contest-time-2/

Easy to join! Good luck if you do!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Oh what is there to say
Come Valentine's day?
You bring a dozen blood-red roses
She thinks, Is this how he proposes?

To read more click here:
Oh what is there to say, come Valentine's Day?


----------



## 67499

Added another best pizza recipe, and it requires a lot less flying, at http://www.stevenhardesty.com/best-pizza-recipes/


----------



## eljimberino

Hi. My first post after reading the boards for a while.

Recently blogged a photographic tour of Riverbank Detention Centre where Bon Scott (the singer from AC/DC) spent nine months.

https://jpquinton.wordpress.com/2016/01/13/photographic-tour-of-riverbank-detention-centre-where-bon-scott-spent-nine-months/

Cheers


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry has NOTHING to do with writing - but I guarantee a giggle or two.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/01/16/some-days-are-diamonds/


----------



## GrandFenwick

I re-ran this column by Leonard Wibberley from 1978 about his musings on The Exorcist, demons, science, and fear.

http://bit.ly/1WhyIB1

Here's a preview...


----------



## Monika M. Basile

My Blog:

http://monikabasile.typepad.com/


----------



## LadyG

I blogged about the upcoming "Nancy Drew" series on CBS, and talked about the changes being made in the process of adapting the books to TV. And how on earth does the subject of racism fit into a discussion of Nancy Drew?

http://ajgoode.com/2016/01/16/why-i-wont-be-watching-nancy-drew-on-cbs/


----------



## Tim Craire

Cool penalties and sublime blocks: soccer prose of the Premier League's site:

[URL=https://erictimarbooks.wordpress]https://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/2016/01/16/english-soccers-sublime-prose/[/url]


----------



## William Meikle

Some waffle about writing, agents and time...
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/01/16/time-and-some-words/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The minute our eyes met, I knew what to do: so I stopped in the middle of what I was doing, which was dusting off the glass shield over the ice cream buckets, and stacking up waffle cones here and sugar cones there. From the counter I grabbed a bunch of paper tissues, and bent all the way down, like, to pick something from the floor. Then with a swift, discrete shove, I stuffed the tissues into one side of my bra, then the other, 'cause I truly believe in having them two scoops-if you know what I mean-roundly and firmly in place--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
I kissed him, so sweet and so long


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

At my age I should expect nothing but respect. But when my own son walks away from me, my resolve immediately falters. To spite me, he smiles flirtatiously at Abishag, my lovely new concubine, till she tightens her robe around her waist and turns her head away, hiding her blush from him, and perhaps from me, too. Then with a youthful vigor, Adoniah bangs the heavy iron door deliberately behind him, which makes Goliath's sword clang against the wall, right here over my head--

To read more click here:
Finding myself now in his place is a humbling surprise. I know I deserve it


----------



## SaraBeatty

Haven't been on my blog that much lately, so I posted a personal writing tip on how I keep up my productivity an avoid distractions.

https://sarabeattywrites.wordpress.com/2016/01/17/how-to-keep-up-productivity-writing-tip-5/


----------



## C.P.D.Harris

Intellectual property, Stranded Worlds, and Warhammer Fantasy

https://domainsofthechosen.wordpress.com/2016/01/18/ruminations-on-intellectual-property-stranded-worlds/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Well, I *Finally Gave Canva A Try* for a book cover, and shared some thoughts about it (and some painful-to-share before/after images) on my blog.


----------



## m_d_reynolds

Just started my new blog page. Actually starting to feel a bit official!
http://www.mdreynolds.net


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

MAN OF STEEL...and DOWNTON ABBEY?


https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/01/18/man-of-steel-a-review/


----------



## TommyHill

Today, I posted about how progress on releasing my first book has ground to a halt, how heavy work has been completed on a new series, and a beta-reader review has come in. I also asked my blog readers for ideas involving a title for the new series.

https://tommyhillbooks.wordpress.com/2016/01/18/the-mu-nothing-doing-for-mod-heavy-work-on-the-new-series-a-review-has-come-in/


----------



## ElenaLinville

As a follow up to last week's post, today I'm talking about the evolution of the protagonist in my current WIP.

http://elenalinville.com/2016/01/19/evolution-of-a-character-or-not-all-princes-are-jerks/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

In three short weeks the has been a collective mourning of our youth (and childhood for many). I think we mourn our artists because they speak for our souls...

[URL=http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2016/01/in-memoriam-of-our-youth]http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2016/01/in-memoriam-of-our-youth.html[/url]


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I post some photos taken during a walk through the snowy winter woods.


----------



## m_d_reynolds

I released a short excerpt from the beginning of my 2nd novel and asked for opinions/alpha read style comments. Maybe you can help me out with that too.

http://www.mdreynolds.net/writing/faemoch-cycle-book-2-excerpt-and-invitation/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

*The Beautiful First Appearances of Fabulous Villains*

A villain's first entrance into the story is always significant and, if done right, can make for a memorable moment.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2016/01/the-beautiful-first-appearances-of.html


----------



## SaraBeatty

This morning I posted about my uncertainty of a story. To write the story as erotic romance ,or new adult, that is the question.

https://sarabeattywrites.wordpress.com/2016/01/20/to-write-or-not-to-write-erotic-romance/


----------



## FAUSGA

Recent Blog Post: 8 Book Cover Design Tips for Indie Authors


----------



## Pamela

I was surprised and grateful for a review by award winning author Caleb Pirtle, who has written over 65 novels.

I posted it on my blog: http://pmrichter.weebly.com/blog/caleb-pirtle-author-of-over-55-novels-reviews-the-living-image


----------



## Aderyn Wood

I've recently redesigned my blog and would love any feedback. Just posted my first post for the year on resources for bloggers and why I'm sticking with Blogger.

http://www.aderynwood.com/2016/01/new-year-new-look-blogging-resources.html


----------



## Amyshojai

I've just posted a DIY how-to link your book page or other URL to a book video (or ANY YouTube video).

http://amyshojai.com/show-and-tell-making-of-a-video-book-trailer

And yes, I need to add the two latest books to my siggy...


----------



## Book Cat

I only made a website this week so my blog is new. I did my first blog post (ever) on a general introduction to myself and my writing history. It was a fun process making a website. I have never had one before so I had to learn everything from scratch!


----------



## AlexaGrave

Today I decided to go for some humor! 

(Not) Writing With A Toddler - http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/01/not-writing-with-toddler.html


----------



## William Meikle

Some free unbirthday reads for you
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/01/21/free-unbirthday-reads/


----------



## SteveHarrison

My latest blog is a bit of fun about changing the sex of your characters: Gender Pretender

https://stormingtime.wordpress.com/gender-pretender/


----------



## geronl

Sepia Seen

A sci-fi short story

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/01/sepia-seven.html


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

"Reflections on the Blog"
http://ryansullivanauthor.blogspot.com.au/2016/01/reflections-on-blog.html


----------



## Paul Kohler

I posted to my blog yesterday, the first in 5 months! I'm embarking on a Kindle Scout adventure, and I plan on posting to the blog every step of the way. Follow along if you'd like. 

http://paul-kohler.net/


----------



## Rebecca Chase

I haven't got a blog for writing as I wasn't sure how useful it was or if it was a good use of time, although I have been encouraged to blog by a friend who used to work in publishing. I did consider putting blog like posts on my facebook writer page. Maybe I should do that today!


----------



## R. Doug

Okay, I'm back in country and ready to post some more photos from the series that ran while I was away. Here is a sample shot from _Fun Photo Friday - Coquimbo and Elqui Valley Favorites_:










And from my blog post _The Town of Pisco Elqui_:










One from _On to Fundo Los Nichos_:










Here are a couple samples from _Fun Photo Friday - More Favorites of Coquimbo and Elqui Valley_:



















One from _Inside Fundo Los Nicho_s:










A shot from _Monte Grande, Vicuña, and Lunch by Solar Power_:










And a final sample from _Fun Photo Friday - Still More Favorites from Elqui Valley_:


----------



## SVD

A couple of small stories from I put on Facebook:

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/9787668-a-little-something-from-facebook

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/9787665-another-facebook-story


----------



## lvcabbie

My first army tour of duty 1957 to 1960 @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com
What it was like to enlist and get started in a new life.


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen books blog: Go behind the scenes with a look at the secrets of the fifth Monkey Queen book, _Redblade_! Plus a double dose of Willow Wednesdays, and one more bridge to cross. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the web site: http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## SaraBeatty

I just posted this earlier, concerning why I write

https://sarabeattywrites.wordpress.com/2016/01/24/why-write/


----------



## lvcabbie

Swearing the Oath of Enlistment, Inprocessing, and preparing for Basic Training @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


----------



## R. Doug

Began a series on our visit to Paracas, Peru, and surrounding areas with today's *Pleasantly Puttering Around Paracas - Part 1*. A couple of sample photos from today:


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - funny, practical and timely.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/01/26/giving-the-hose-to-ice-build-up/


----------



## TommyHill

Yesterday, I posted about my first novel being at (and returning from) editing, continuing to work on my new project, and prepping for the launch of my fir novel.

https://tommyhillbooks.wordpress.com/2016/01/25/the-mu-blow-back-editing-work-continues-prepping-for-release/


----------



## jdrew

I posted another short thought about fantasy novels.
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/fantasy-update-sort-of/


----------



## Small Town Writer

Even though making sales locally doesn't help you rank on Amazon, it's a great way to make more money per book and to get the support from your hometown. This is something that I'm implementing with my soon-to-be-released novel, The Full Moon. Check out my ideas for staying local in my latest blog post:

http://www.davidnethbooks.com/staying-local/


----------



## William Meikle

My interview at the Television Crossover Universe Podcast is now live. Hear me waffle...
http://www.buzzsprout.com/52660/345239-tvcu-7-william-meikle


----------



## Accord64

I wrote a guest blog for "Indies Unlimited" about my experiences with book giveaways:

http://www.indiesunlimited.com/2016/01/26/sizing-up-book-giveaway-programs/


----------



## Matthew Stott

Apocalypse & The Rise of Chibbers:
http://mrmatthewstott.com/2016/01/26/apocalypse-the-rise-of-chibbers/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"I'm relieved you haven't been involved in any major battles, but I fear they're coming with the Louisiana ones. Both sides are going to give a hard fight for the river." She sighed. "You be careful."
"I will. I just wish they'd get it over with." He ran an arm along the length of the back of the swing and placed it around her shoulders. "It's so peaceful here with you, I hate to leave. Here we are sitting out in the cold on the veranda in the middle of winter, but it's beautiful with you, and you warm my heart and soul."
"The sunlight has warmed the temperature, and your arm around me helps." She leaned her head against his shoulder. "I'm so glad you could make it home for a visit."
"Me, too, but it's a short one."
"Short is better than none."

Here is a heartwarming story for cold evenings... Excerpt from The Belle and the Officer by B.J. Robinson, included in A Touch of Passion (boxed set).


----------



## FAUSGA

New Blog Post: 7 Great Book Author Website Templates


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample shots from today's blog post *Pleasantly Puttering Around Paracas - Part 2*:


----------



## TommyHill

Today I posted about my long-overdue mailing list I set up. I offer exclusive content on the website as well as a free short story for signing up.

https://tommyhillbooks.wordpress.com/2016/01/27/mailing-list-join-today-for-exclusive-content/


----------



## lvcabbie

Did some housekeeping and moved posts from one blog to the other - My favorite missions @ http://msgdaleday.blogspot.com


----------



## Aderyn Wood

Posted about my goals for 2016 - short 'n sweet  http://www.aderynwood.com/2016/01/my-goals-for-2016.html


----------



## Raquel Lyon

I posted a little taste of the story behind my new release. http://foxifae.wix.com/raquellyon#!How-the-Dragonblood-series-came-about/c1nx2/56a735080cf2cede5a5017a8


----------



## Kali.Amanda

On the cooking blog I put down a recipe for homemade rum raisin ice cream (without a machine)

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2016/01/homemade-chocolate-rum-raisin-ice-cream.html


----------



## SteveHarrison

My latest piece, this time about my writing process, modestly titled,_ I Am a God
_
https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/9815430-i-am-a-god


----------



## Matthew Stott

Everyone's a Critic & The X-Files

http://mrmatthewstott.com/2016/01/28/everyones-a-critic-the-x-files/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Seeing how exhausted I am Abishag takes the feather, ever so gently, from my fingers, careful not to touch the tip, and withdraws from me. Washing the ink off at the other end of the chamber, she bends over the windowsill, glancing at the lush trees swaying down there, in the royal gardens. Without words, she hums a little tune under her breath, and her voice is so sad, so melodious, that it tells me how desperately she misses her faraway village, from where she was taken to the palace--

To read more click here:
Unlike me, he has never fought for what he has


----------



## Natasha Holme

Yes. At the weekend ...

Reasons NOT to keep a diary


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "I Thought I Was Over It" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## jdrew

Today I posted a free chapter from my soon-to-be published fantasy novel.
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/free-fantasy-novel-chapter-1/


----------



## Queen Mab

I blogged about the upcoming Chinese Year of the Monkey, a free novel I have out there at the moment, and the fact that I'm working on a new book!

http://gabriellawest.net/2016/01/28/year-of-the-fire-monkey/


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples for today's *Fun Photo Friday - Paracas, Peru*:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The corner of the bedroom is the only place here which I reckon is truly mine. Strange, no? I still feel that way, despite having slept here with him, on and off, for like, the past ten years. I keep telling myself that I must claim this space, claim it as mine, right away. And maybe I will one day, when the baby's born--

To read more click here:
A Wedding Dress


----------



## benjclark

Posted a quick review of Lyndsay Faye's newest novel, _Jane Steele_ -- "A reimagining of Jane Eyre as a gutsy, heroic serial killer...."


----------



## chrisstevenson

A little late for Guerrilla Warfare for Writers. Pleas excuse me.

"WRITING A SERIES"

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/2016/01/writing-series.html


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: A new short story, "That's Amore!" Also, lots of Willow, including a Facebook contest to win goodies with art from her _The Journey Of Earth_! (The contest closes on Sunday 1/31, so ummm...go enter fast?). Plus: How do you say "The game's afoot!" in Poke-speak? http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the website: http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

A post on Quora with my five-year-old daughter's art became incredibly popular, so I posted more of her art on my blog.


----------



## lvcabbie

Welcome to Army life @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I did post something new, in *Top 3 Alternatives For Staying Informed*...


> I'll lay it out straight: My fan newsletter is really the best way to stay on top of what I'm up to writing-wise. It doesn't cost anything, and there's no effort involved, it just shows up once a month in your inbox. But backing up a step, why would I talk on this blog about alternatives to this blog? One simple reason: I've decided...


Continue reading Top 3 Alternatives For Staying Informed (posted Sun, 01/31/2016 - 15:14).


----------



## Andre Jute

I get bored posting about books. This is a political watercolor posted on my blog, so, if you want to know what it is about, click here or on the image to be taken to my blog; there's also another version there, and some processing technicalities too for the visual artists.


----------



## JBoyett

I started a blog to drive content to my site but then only have written about three posts in three months. I'm just not excited enough about it to let it take time from working on my books, I guess.


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

Strange things happen when you go to sleep late and wake up early.
"Wake-up Weirdness"
http://ryansullivanauthor.blogspot.com.au/2016/01/wake-up-weirdness.html


----------



## Matthew Stott

Revenge of the lazy writer:
http://mrmatthewstott.com/2016/02/01/revenge-of-the-lazy-writer/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Binge watching "Nurse Jackie" gave me a new perspective on a character I met not too long ago, and thus an anti hero is born...

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2016/02/inspired-by-darkness.html


----------



## R. Doug

I'm doing five blogs this week instead of the usual three. Tuesday through Friday are great recipes for Super Bowl Sunday, but today it's firearms:

_*The Myths Driving the Magazine Capacity Debate - and How They Get You Killed*_


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Posted my January numbers and my goals for this month
https://kmckinley.net/2016/02/01/january-2016-numbers/


----------



## Sarah Chute

*Unexplainable Yearnings
*
http://sarahchute.blogspot.com/2016/01/unexplainable-yearnings.html

I wrote about the importance of art to me, and how I truly long to not just write stories, but also (hopefully one day) to paint, write poetry, and compose music, maybe write a play.


----------



## Small Town Writer

A couple updates within the last week:

I reviewed Tim Grahl's _Your First 1,000 Copies_ and it was...eh. Check that out here: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/book-review-your-first-1000-copies/

I also did a spontaneous post about reading what you want to read and why I gave up on _The Magicians_: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/lifes-too-short-to-not-read-what-you-want/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

A diamond short, a decade late
I come to stand outside your gate
Unlock and open, let me in
Forgive me, love; what is my sin?

To read more, click here:
A diamond short, a decade late


----------



## R. Doug

Starting today and running through Friday I'm posting four great recipes suited for Super Bowl Sunday. Today it's *Super Bowl Repeat - Smoked Brisket*.

With step-by-step photos, of course:


----------



## Matthew Stott

Lost Themes & Rivers:

http://mrmatthewstott.com/2016/02/03/lostthemesrivers/


----------



## R. Doug

Today's recipe: _*Super Bowl Repeat - Jalapeno Pesto Dip*_


----------



## Kali.Amanda

A very personal, raw and unedited reaction to the "Nurse Jackie" finale and living with somebody else's addictions.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2016/02/raw-and-unedited.html


----------



## LadyG

I blogged about feeling as though romance writers sometimes get less respect than writers in other genres.
http://ajgoode.com/2016/02/03/insecure-writer-wednesday/


----------



## LGOULD

Are movies made entirely with I-phones about to become a major thing? I posted some thoughts about this on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## William Meikle

Musings on subtlety and beasties - more thoughts on my writing.
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/02/03/musings-on-subtlety-and-beasties/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Two new postings.

KELPIE DREAMS - DAY 1 of my KINDLE SCOUT CAMPAIGN
https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/02/03/kelpie-dreams/

and

Self-editing - put your manuscript on a diet
https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/02/02/put-your-manuscript-on-a-diet/


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

And today a post on 'Are you an Outliner or a Pantser?'


----------



## jdrew

*I just posted my thoughts on how to use the 5 star rating system to rate books. I'd like to hear what others use to decide their ratings. Links are to my FB post or my website blog.

https://www.facebook.com/J-Drew-Brumbaugh-298497570196283/?ref=hl

http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/book-ratings-in-a-five-star-system/ #books *​


----------



## lisamaliga

This blog is for those of you who love macarons.
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2016/02/04/french-macaron-baking-adventures-part-1

Don't know what they are? Have a look!


----------



## Eric T Knight

I just posted a new chapter from my book _Watching the End of the World_. It's a thriller about the ultimate reality show. Think reality TV meets the apocalypse, with a twist. (Back cover copy down below if you're interested.)

http://www.erictknight.com/blog/2016/02/04/watching-the-end-of-the-world-chapter-56/

They are the lucky ones, chosen to be contestants on the latest reality show. A private jet whisks them away to Africa, heading for the exotic island of Madagascar, where fame and fortune await. But while flying there they receive news that terrorists have released a biological agent in the world's busiest airports. Every airport is shut down. With their fuel running out, they are forced to crash land on a jungle airfield in the war-torn nation of Mwinda.

But they soon learn that the airfield-complete with a warehouse, solar power, food and water, even satellite TV-comes with a price. Armed men attack them. The flight crew is killed, the jet destroyed by a rocket. When they find a cache of drugs and guns in the warehouse, they realize the airfield belongs to a war lord.

Life becomes a battle for survival against a ruthless enemy, while every day the TV delivers news that grows worse and worse. The terrorist virus is sweeping across the world, killing millions of people. There will be no rescue from the outside, but they are not alone.

They are being watched...


----------



## R. Doug

Today's Super Bowl-friendly recipe: *Super Bowl Repeat - Carolina-style Mustard Barbecue Hash*

With pictures:


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "Clamping Down on Errors in Published Books", http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Over at the cooking blog, I have three simple honey-based sauces for chicken wings (for your tailgating parties).

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2016/02/honey.html


----------



## U. C-Abel

gone said:


> I'd have to have a blog first. Still trying to decide what to blog about.


Good to now you are trying to decide, Gone. I will advise you do that early because the earlier you decide that, the better for you.


----------



## geoffnelder

My blogs tend to be book reviews and I put those random observations on life and the universe on twitter and facebook. 
eg blog on how the infectious Alzheimer's link was previously thought of in my ARIA trilogy
http://geoffnelder.com/blog/

and on facebook I worry about the lack of water biscuits since the floods in the UK flooded out the only factory baking them - such tragedy!


----------



## FAUSGA

New Blog Post: http://www.fausga.com/creating-an-author-website/


----------



## Matthew Stott

Finishing the Draft & Transparent Girls

http://mrmatthewstott.com/2016/02/05/finishing-the-draft-transparent-girls/


----------



## Amyshojai

I've started using more video on my blog. Here's the latest, for Valentine's Day with pets...anyone else use YouTube?

http://amyshojai.com/date-hate-valentines/


----------



## Eric T Knight

I posted another chapter from my action thriller _Watching the End of the World_. Now I need to stop messing around here in the Cafe and get back to work! Gotta get that last rewrite on the new book done...
http://www.erictknight.com/blog/2016/02/05/watching-the-end-of-the-world-chapter-57/


----------



## Guest

Most recently posted my monthly update on my goal progress and announced the release date for my next novel and the pre-ordering info


----------



## R. Doug

Today's Super Bowl recipe: *Super Bowl Repeat - Cheese Crisp: Quick, Fun, and Tasty*

With step-by-step photos, of course:


----------



## geronl

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/02/short-story-last-stand.html

The Last Stand


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

"Colour-Blind Early Childhood Educator"

http://ryansullivanauthor.blogspot.com.au/2016/02/colour-blind-early-childhood-educator.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

The third in my series detailing my progress during my Kindle Scout campaign.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/02/06/kelpie-dreams-kindle-scout-campaign-day-3/


----------



## lvcabbie

Mission Santa Barbara and the Presidios @ http://msgdaleday.blogspot.com


----------



## Steve Vernon

The fourth in a series of continuing entries - KELPIE DREAMS KINDLE SCOUT CAMPAIGN - DAY 4 (SUPERBOWL SUNDAY)

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/02/07/kelpie-dreams-kindle-scout-campaign-day-4/


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: We're between books, so there's another installment of Willow Wednesdays, a look at Rejected Peanuts Specials, and I promote two nifty webcomics. Plus: BB-8 finds work. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the website: http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## jdrew

*This week I've posted another update about my revision process for the fantasy novel I'm working on and asked readers for their opinion on what makes a good sword & sorcery fantasy novel. The post can be found at my blog
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/fantasy-novel-update-6/ 
or at my FB page
https://www.facebook.com/J-Drew-Brumbaugh-298497570196283/?ref=hl *


----------



## lvcabbie

Just posted Shaping Up and Manual of Arms @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


----------



## Small Town Writer

This week on the blog...

I announce the release of my NEW BOOK! _The Full Moon_ is on sale this week for only $0.99, so pick up your copy, or borrow it in KU!
http://www.davidnethbooks.com/the-full-moon-has-arrived/

I also talk about how when you write, you need to have a mix of different themes and storylines to keep the reader interested.
http://www.davidnethbooks.com/314-2/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *El Candelabro - The Candelabra*:


----------



## Aderyn Wood

Which book promotion sites actually work?

A newb's perspective.


----------



## Matthew Stott

Strange Stories & The X-Files

http://mrmatthewstott.com/2016/02/09/strange-stories-the-x-files/


----------



## Mare

Updated my blog for the month of February. I've promised myself I'll do a new post at least on the first of each month this year. Maybe more.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Not my own blog - but a brand new interview of myself over at GRAY DOG TALES. The theme this month is nautical horror.

http://greydogtales.com/blog/?p=1160


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

My partner's posted another poem, Grotesque #4:

"She held a violet as her first behind something wrong.
Night, the too definitive, too absolute pall&#8230; 
The streets of man, non-existent on a trinity of rivers&#8230;
Perhaps smaller siblings were in the tree lines, going back.
There were less before..."

Read more: http://theimmarcescibleword.blogspot.com/2016/01/grotesque-no-4.html

She also announced the imminent coming of Dreamer #5 along with our new covers!

http://theimmarcescibleword.blogspot.com/2016/02/dreamer-no-5-coming-soon.html


----------



## R. Doug

A sample or two from today's blog post *Boating to Ballestas*:


----------



## aimeeeasterling

I finally have a blog! Now I can play along. 

My most read post so far has been this excerpt from the beginning of my WIP:

http://aimeeeasterling.com/?p=139


----------



## Queen Mab

I posted a somewhat critical review of Augusten Burroughs's latest memoir, _Lust_ & _Wonder_:

http://gabriellawest.net/2016/02/10/review-lust-and-wonder-a-memoir-by-augusten-burroughs/


----------



## Max Zsol

I have _just_ posted a book review:

Writing Science Fiction And Fantasy

I've been blogging for years but never specifically about writing. I am trying to blog daily to speed up my learning. This blog is just a few weeks old, though. Still a baby


----------



## MichaelLachmanWrites

I just wrote a post on the reason writers write (or my reason, anyway). http://michaellachmanwrites.com/2016/02/11/making-a-difference-the-reason-we-write/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Strangely, Satan does not frighten me that much anymore. And so, swaying on my hip bones, I strut out of the cave in his direction. I feel an odd urge to fondle his horns. Along the path toward him I make sure to suck in my belly, because in the company of a gentleman, even a corpse is entitled to look her best-

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
I feel an odd urge to fondle his horns


----------



## Andre Jute

Sleeping Swan Mourning​


----------



## Matthew Stott

New Covers & BATMAN!  

http://mrmatthewstott.com/2016/02/12/covers-batman/


----------



## John A. A. Logan

"So Be It! See To It!" (But Don't Forget To Ask the Dust)

Knut Hamsun...John Fante...and Octavia E. Butler's Author's Manifesto of Intent

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2016/02/so-be-it-see-to-it-but-dont-forget-to.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry. I am writing a 30 day series of blog entries detailing my efforts during my Kindle Scout campaign. I haven't posted EACH and every day here - but suffice it to say there is new post on my blog every day for the next few weeks.

Here is Day Nine.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/02/12/kelpie-scout-kindle-campaign-day-9/


----------



## William Meikle

A new home for some old favorites - it's not every day you place 8 novels with a publisher...

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/02/12/a-new-home-for-some-old-favorites/


----------



## IreneP

Kelly Jensen stopped by with a scallop recipe that is elegant enough for Valentine's Day and easy enough that anyone can make it.

Also - excerpt from her new book and check out the $25 gift card giveaway at the bottom of the page!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I bring myself to breathe in her ear, "I know I don't deserve you."
"Indeed," she pulls her hand back. "You got that right." 
"Kiss me, Michal."
And with a stiff upper lip she says, dryly, "No, not tonight."

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by David George, click here:
I know I don't deserve you


----------



## Eric T Knight

I needed a pick-me-up so I posted an excerpt and link from an excellent review I received last fall for the first book in my fantasy series (Wreckers Gate). I mean, how often does one get compared to Tolkien and Martin in the same review? Gotta be worth something.

http://www.erictknight.com/blog/2016/02/12/getting-compared-to-heavy-company/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Passing Paracas Peninsula*:


----------



## Aderyn Wood

Just posted about my current Kindle Countdown Deal - http://www.aderynwood.com/2016/02/book-one-of-borderlands-now-on-sale.html


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Today I posted an article on Why Writing is Frustrating for Some and Fun for Others...


----------



## alawston

I posted a piece about my current countdown promotion of Story Of My Escape...


----------



## lisamaliga

More French macaron baking adventures -- plus a recipe! 
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2016/02/13/french-macaron-baking-adventures-part-2-more-macarons-strawberry-buttercream-filling-recipe

What macarons should look like:


----------



## William Meikle

My Vikings vs Yeti novel, Berserker is now available in paperback and ebook

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/02/14/berserker-now-in-paperback-and-ebook/


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: More rejected Peanuts specials, and birthday wishes to KBoarder (and awesome pal) Shei Darksbane, and to wonderful cover artist Willow! Plus, Valentine's Day fan art. Really. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com, or at the website: http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## TonyU

I just started a new website and made my first post, inspired by the holiday. 
http://www.horriblesanity.com/offbeat-news/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

What matters is only what's here. I touch my skin right under my breasts, which is where the little one's curled, and where he kicks, 'cause he has to. Like, he don't feel so cosy no more. Here, can you feel it? I reckon he wants me to talk to him. He can hear me inside, for sure. He can hear every note of this silvery music--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
He can hear me inside


----------



## Eric T Knight

Just posted the next chapter of my action thriller, _Watching the End of the World_.

If it strikes you as interesting, I recently added a tweak to my shopcart app that allows a customer to buy digital copies of any of my books and enter any price they want, from 1 cent on up. If you're curious about doing the same on your site, let me know and I can give you some info.

http://www.erictknight.com/blog/2016/02/15/watching-the-end-of-the-world-chapter-59/

_Contestants on their way to film a reality show in Africa learn that terrorists have unleashed a biological weapon. Forced to crash land in the jungle, they are soon under attack by a warlord's minions and life becomes a horrific struggle to survive. Little do they realize that it is all staged and the whole world is watching._


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I can walk away from old relationships, but I see some young folks online cling desperately to theirs. Is that where horror romance is born?

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2016/02/horror-romance.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's blog post *Islas Ballestas, Galápagos on the Cheap - Part 1*:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Is this a game she is playing with me? I do not have the faintest idea. But if it is, perhaps I can beat her in it. 
So then, bang! I pound the keys, this time fortissimo-with full strength!-as if to cry, Stop! No more darkness, no more gloom! There's a thud, there's a boom! Hear this, right here? Hear my voice? Tell me, Yes-you have no choice!

To read more and listen to the beautiful narration by @David Kudler click here:
Let me in, hold me tight, don't resist me, do not fight


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, Introducing Guest Blogger, Luke Murphy, who reveals how he went from pro hockey player to international bestselling author. http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Steve Vernon

KELPIE DREAMS KINDLE SCOUT CAMPAIGN - DAY 12
https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/02/15/kelpie-dreams-kindle-scout-campaign-day-12/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I close out my thoughts on horror -- from romance to something bigger...

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2016/02/romantic-horror-continued.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I am so grateful to my dear friend Clancy Tucker for posting my guest post on his illustrious blog! Here is just a little taste of it:

"Many writers find no joy in having to reach out to readers through social networking. I happened to thrive on it. Want to know my secret weapon? It is this: forming alliances with other writers and producing something special together, offering it to a combined pool of readers, through a process of creative collaboration--"

To read more click here:
WW II Love Story (Guest Post)


----------



## alawston

A review of _13 Minutes_, by Sarah Pinborough, released in the UK on 18 February:

http://andrewlawston.blogspot.com/2016/02/13-minutes.html


----------



## Matthew Stott

Release Day!

http://mrmatthewstott.com/2016/02/16/release-day/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Islas Ballestas, Galapagos on the Cheap - Part 2*:


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay - so this blog entry REALLY humps the rhino!

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/02/18/thirty-days-of-kindle-scout-day-15/


----------



## MichaelLachmanWrites

http://michaellachmanwrites.com/2016/02/17/writing-what-you-dont-know/


----------



## Small Town Writer

A bunch of updates!

I'm participating in my first ever cross-promo and mass-giveaway! Details: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/fantasy-lovers-giveaway/

Also, I'm giving away a free paperback copy on Goodreads! Enter here: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/enter-to-win-a-free-signed-paperback-of-the-full-moon/

Finally, I talk about the process of putting together my first audiobook: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/374-2/


----------



## GrandFenwick

A very funny column about word usage by Leonard Wibberley:



> *Usage Changes the Meaning of Words*
> 
> The story is told that Noah Webster was once discovered by his wife kissing a pretty maid in the kitchen.
> 
> "Why, Mr. Webster," she exclaimed. "I'm surprised."
> 
> "No, no, my dear," he replied. "We are surprised. You are amazed."
> 
> ...


Read the rest here: http://bit.ly/1WssbmD


----------



## Tony Rabig

Yep. Earlier today with a note on Jack Douglas's My Brother Was An Only Child, a nicely deranged humor title from 1960 -- out-of-print for more than thirty years and recently revived in a Kindle edition.

Find the blog at:
http://tonyrabig.blogspot.com/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Once I find my way back, my confusion will dissipate, somehow. I will sit down in front of my instrument, raise my hand, and let it hover, touching-not-touching the black and white keys... Music will come back, as it always does, flowing through my flesh, making my skin tingle--

To read more click here:
Music will come back, flowing through my flesh


----------



## Steve Vernon

Hitting the wall.

THIRTY DAYS OF KINDLE SCOUT - DAY 17.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/02/20/thirty-days-of-kindle-scout-day-17/


----------



## R. Doug

A sample from the shots posted in yesterday's *Fun Photo Friday - Ballestos Favorites Part 1*:


----------



## William Meikle

Twenty Five Years in the Chair... some musings on a quarter of a century as a writer...
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/02/20/twenty-five-years-in-the-chair/


----------



## lisamaliga

My first attempt at baking chocolate macarons!
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2016/02/21/french-macaron-baking-adventures-part-3-chocolate-ganache-macarons-with-feet

What they should look like:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Without even looking at the entrance to the tent, without even touching the cold surface of the hourglass, I know: It is nearly empty. The sand is running out. For us, there is no more time. He will never realize who it was standing there by his bedside, overcome and awash with tears. I let one word escape, hoping that he cannot catch the sound of it-but wishing, in spite of myself, that he would--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by David Kudler, click here:
The voice is the voice of Jacob


----------



## LadyG

I blogged about yet another mass shooting in America, yet another senseless loss of life.

It's different this time. It happened in my hometown last night.

http://ajgoode.com/2016/02/21/bye-lo-kalamazoo/


----------



## barryjhutchison

An open letter to the cars in the traffic jam behind me after my car broke down on the way to work this morning...

http://barryjhutchison.com/2016/02/20/an-open-letter-to-the-cars-behind-me/


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: The big announcement - the Monkey Queen series is leaving Kindle Unlimited and going back into wide distribution in March. Plus Willow's turning Japanese and - sing it with me - "Gummy, gummy, gummy gummy gummy bear." http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## MichaelLachmanWrites

I wrote a short post about using short stories for marketing purposes. http://michaellachmanwrites.com/2016/02/22/using-short-stories/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On this week's blog, a topic I've been thinking about for a while. "Do Ambition and Creativity Decline With Age?" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## KeraEmory

Trials of the newbie novelist, plus musings on my bad haircut:

http://keraemory.com/2016/02/21/these-are-things-that-have-happened/


----------



## R. Doug

A sample shot or two from today's *Islas Ballestas, Galapagos on the Cheap - Part 3*:


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Worried about your data being lost when disc crash and fail? Over at the Southampton University, they are working on a data storage device that means it will be 13.8 billion years before you have to worry about it.


----------



## Andre Jute

Click the photo to discover what this is about.
​


----------



## jdrew

My latest is another lament about revising a novel. It has to be done, but why is this so hard?
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/fantasy-novel-update-8/


----------



## J.L. McPherson

Finally updated my humble blog...

http://www.jasonlmcpherson.com/


----------



## Matthew Stott

Enjoying Doctor Who:

http://mrmatthewstott.com/2016/02/24/enjoying-doctor-who/


----------



## R. Doug

Samples of the photos posted in today's *Islas Ballestas, Galapagos on the Cheap - Part 4*:


----------



## GrandFenwick

A nice little piece on writing written by Leonard Wibberley in 1979:



> *Waiting for the Right Word to Swim into the Net*
> 
> I will make the assumption, not entirely outrageous perhaps, that you have no great matter on your mind at the present moment and so have time for a word on the subject of writing.
> 
> This has been my profession for 40 years or more -- and that in itself is a vast tribute to the tolerance and toughness of the reading public...


You can read the entire post here:

http://bit.ly/TheRightWord


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

You know how you're taught to write sentences that are not too long, so the reader doesn't get lost in them? Well, that's not always the way we talk! Some people just string one sentence into another, creating free associations without putting a period in between, barely taking time to breathe. This is what I am exploring in my novel, The Music of Us--

Breaking the rules


----------



## lisamaliga

I've devoted an entire page to French Macaron Baking Adventures! https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/french-macaron-baking-adventures

Keep checking back because I'm going to be doing a macaron gift box giveaway!

Also, this book will be available in March.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Tadah! Here is a new cover for At Odds with Destiny, a boxed set of four novels by three wonderful writers and me. Had a blast designing this cover, because of this regal red, that appears in folds of the dress and in the headboard, and because of this 'in your face' direct look in the eyes of this striking girl. She makes me think, is she destiny and you are at odds with her, or is she facing destiny and rebels against her own fate--

To read more click here:
Cover reveal for At Odds with Destiny



Only $0.99 for a limited time! Get it now:
✿ Kindle
✿ Nook
✿ 



✿ Kobo
✿ Smashwords


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Such a pleasure to visit fellow author Olga NM ! She has just featured my work on her lovely site, check it out:

Uvi Poznansky, The David Chronicles and The Music of Us Stories


----------



## Steve Vernon

Writing Isn't Rocket Science.

[URL=https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress]https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/02/26/writing-isnt-rocket-science/[/url]


----------



## LGOULD

If marketing self-published novels is so hard, how come a few authors are getting rich from it? I pondered this question on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Ballestos Favorites Part 2*:


----------



## WSW

Yep. Finally on a roll 

https://ionlywritewhen.wordpress.com/


----------



## T S Paul

I have. Even a snippet.

http://tspaul.blogspot.com/


----------



## MichaelLachmanWrites

http://michaellachmanwrites.com/2016/02/29/free-ebook/
This post basically explains that in an attempt to build my mailing list (which currently rests at zero), I've decided to offer up a free story. It's the first story I'm putting out there, so I'm a little nervous.


----------



## jdrew

I'm still working on the last (I hope) revisions to my fantasy novel. This week I posted about the difficulty trying to keep track of multiple characters in a complex battle scene and what I did to make sure it all fit together so readers would be able to follow the action.

http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/fantasy-novel-update-9/


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

It's time for my partner to post another snippet! http://theimmarcescibleword.blogspot.com/2016/02/snippet-no-14.html

What's a smart-ass vampire investigator to do with an evasive Chinese herbalist?


----------



## William Meikle

Here's the gen about the rerelease of my WATCHERS trilogy - a historical Scottish vampire fantasy epic...

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/02/29/the-watchers-trilogy-is-back/


----------



## Mare

I posted about growing onions in my garage . . .


----------



## R. Doug

Samples of the shots posted in today's *Islas Ballestas, Galápagos on the Cheap - Part 5*:


----------



## 74455

I've posted several things recently:

A character interview with Hannah from my Fairy King series
A very belated 2015 publishing anniversary post
A super belated announcement of the publication of A Fairy Promise, the second in my Fairy King series
A post about my writing process, which you are more than welcome to laugh at


----------



## lisamaliga

More macaron baking adventures plus a recipe! 
Make these: 









Blog post with recipe for Pink Lemonade Macarons with Lemon [Curd] Filling
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2016/02/28/french-macaron-baking-adventures-part-4-pink-lemonade-macarons-lemon-curd-buttercream-filling-the-recipe


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Waved goodbye to February and dreading March and things to come. This is turning out to be my least favorite leap year...

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2016/02/dreaded-dread-of-dreads.html


----------



## Guest

I have posted to my writer blog. I hope it helps you guys out. It's called "Replace Distraction With Inspiration http://www.tdnewton.net/replace-distraction-with-inspiration/


----------



## chrisstevenson

Here's my latest from Guerrilla Warfare for Writers. It's about Samhain going under. A total shocker to readers and authors alike.

Samhain Tanking?

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/2016/03/samhain-tanking.html


----------



## T S Paul

My second book went live today, so I posted about that Here check it out http://tspaul.blogspot.com/2016/03/the-new-book-has-been-sent-to-amazon.html


----------



## MichaelLachmanWrites

I posted about the fear of only having one good idea, and how to push through that.
http://michaellachmanwrites.com/2016/03/02/your-one-good-idea/


----------



## Veronica Sicoe

I've put up a list of awesome productivity books that really helped me upgrade my writing process, and go from 2-3 years on book 1, to 2 months on books 2 & 3.

Top 10 Productivity Books For Ambitious Writers


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Through it all, the magnolia trees continued to bloom, majestic live oaks curtained with Spanish moss waved their limbs, the great Mississippi River continued to flow, and somehow, people got on with their lives and continued to live. Alice lifted her head in the gentle breeze off the river and sniffed the sweet magnolia blossoms with a smile on her face--

Excerpt from The Belle and the Officer by BJ Robinson, included in [book:A Touch of Passion|27397672]. To read more click here:

In the spirit of spring: the magnolia trees continued to bloom


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Have you ever tried to justify binge watching a TV show and calling it "research"? We all have. The problem is that "Rosewood" is not the show for it. It's a laundry lists of don'ts.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2016/03/diversity-in-spades.html


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

My partner did her official map reveal and announcement that the Blood Wars Trilogy Omnibi is here, at The Immarcescible Word. http://theimmarcescibleword.blogspot.com/2016/03/blood-wars-map-of-edrinor.html


----------



## Cactus Lady

Couple of new features I'll be doing intermittently, Music Monday and Tasty Tuesday (because I hate it when I want to write a blog post but can't think of anything to write about, plus alliteration makes everything easier).

Music Monday: The new album Legacy from Tunisian prog/symphonic metal band Myrath:
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/music-monday-legacy-by-myrath

Tasty Tuesday: Slow Cooker Chicken Tortilla Soup:
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/tasty-tuesday-on-wednesday-slow-cooker-chicken-tortilla-soup

And here's a sneak peek from my upcoming book, For the Wildings (Daughter of the Wildings book 6):
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/sneak-peek-for-the-wildings


----------



## leighgendarium

Today I interviewed Indie Author Jim Johnson. I think it is a pretty great interview.

http://www.leighgendarium.com/2016/03/02/10-questions-with-jim-johnson/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's post *Islas Ballestas, Galapagos on the Cheap - Part 6*:


----------



## Steve Vernon

This is the last day of my Kindle Scout campaign.

This is also the last day of my blog-a-day-writing-about-Kindle-Scout marathon dance campaign.

I'd be grateful for any last minute nominations and/or shares, tweets and the like.


https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/03/03/thirty-days-of-kindle-scout-the-last-day/


----------



## Reaper

I'm aiming to review all the books currently taking up all the space in my room. First one is a book I read over the festive period, 'A Boy Called Christmas', by Matt Haig:

http://www.stevenmckinnon.net/book-review-a-boy-called-christmas-by-matt-haig/


----------



## T S Paul

I posted a snippet from my upcoming book 3
 [URL=http://tspaul.blogspot]http://tspaul.blogspot.com/[/url]


----------



## Aderyn Wood

My latest post is a book review of 'The Amber Isle' by Ashley Capes. Fantasy readers might enjoy it 

http://www.aderynwood.com/2016/03/the-amber-isle.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

Now comes the waiting.


https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/03/04/thirty-days-of-kindle-scout-now-comes-the-waiting/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Spring is almost here, a time of blossom, a time to start something new... So I thought I will give you a flavor of three snippets from each of my books in the series Still Life with Memories. They bring with them a bit of the fragrance of this time. Taste them, feel them, let me know if they awaken something new in you--

To read more click here:
Start a new series this spring: Still Life with Memories


----------



## KevinH

Posted another excerpt from the next book in my _Kid Sensation_ series: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2016/03/another-excerpt-from-kid-sensation-5.html


----------



## R. Doug

A sample photo from the ones posted in today's *Fun Photo Friday - Ballestos Favorites Part 3*:


----------



## William Meikle

Wayne Miller is looking for commissions - here's some of the stuff we've done together - if you need artwork, he's the man...

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/03/05/wayne-miller-and-me/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Inspired by the first day of spring, which is just around the corner, I want to give you a taste of a first day for one of the characters in our boxed set: "This is a special day, our first day together! I won't cook like this once I'm in the apartment." Was she reading minds now? "Do you have anything that needs doing today--"

Excerpt from Pam of Babylon by Suzanne Jenkins, included in At Odds with Destiny. To read more click here:
First day for a character: At Odds with Destiny, 3rd novel


----------



## Will C. Brown

Just re-posted a audio drama, short story, soundscape thingy:
http://willcbrown.com/blog/2016/3/5/hurricane-audio-drama-soundscape

I hope to do more in the future.


----------



## lisamaliga

More macaron baking adventures! 
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2016/03/05/french-macaron-baking-adventures-part-5-more-chocolate-ganache-macarons
This is what they ended up looking like!


----------



## T S Paul

Sure did. Talked about Merlin the Cat. My wife and I are his Minions 
http://tspaul.blogspot.com/2016/03/want-soda.html


----------



## Robert Dahlen

Last week fortnight (blasted flu bug) on the Monkey Queen Books blog: Going wide, as the first four Monkey Queen books are now back on Kobo, iTunes and DriveThruFiction. Plus a scam alert, Willow's Turning Japanese, and the TARDIS goes Pop! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or the web site: http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## Queen Mab

Yup. I read Louis CK's brilliant rant about Donald Trump on Twitter and excerpted a piece of it on the blog:

http://gabriellawest.net/2016/03/05/trump/


----------



## RBC

A checklist of 18 things to know before ordering a book cover design:

http://www.rockingbookcovers.com/book-cover-design/book-cover-design-checklist/

Will help getting a better book cover design and design process easier.


----------



## Andre Jute

​Annual book promotion holiday -- come join Fluffie and me.​


----------



## A. S. Warwick

20 new lines have been found of The Epic of Gilgamesh, one of the oldest narrative works known to man. As both a history geek and an author, it is cool to see this happen.


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample shots from our trip last October to Trinity Site (post: *Trinity, Jumbo, and the Gadget*), site of the first nuclear bomb test back in July of 1945. Trinity will be open again to visitors this year the first Saturdays in April and October:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

✨ Leave the light on and listen, hark
My tale is gripping, it is dark...

Get Twisted, it's my #free gift to you:
#Free Twisted


----------



## janetlynn

Yes! I just started my blog a few days ago, and I just wrote a post on lessons I've learned after completing and self-publishing my first complete series on Amazon:

https://janetlynnerotica.wordpress.com/2016/03/08/the-top-4-things-ive-learned-self-publishing-a-series/

I hope it's ok to link this here--it's basically a big commercial for KBoards, haha!--but my series is explicit erotica. If this needs to be removed, my sincere apologies  I suspect it's safe; the blog itself is pretty PG.


----------



## Small Town Writer

It's been a while since I posted in this thread. So here's a bunch:

I reviewed Joanna Penn's "Business for Authors" - http://www.davidnethbooks.com/book-review-business-for-authors-how-to-be-an-author-entrepreneur/

I talk about my first Goodreads giveaway - http://www.davidnethbooks.com/my-first-goodreads-giveaway/

I was also on The Blargh Factory's podcast where I discussed selling face-to-face and building a more loyal customer base by personalizing the experience - http://www.davidnethbooks.com/podcast-facing-your-fears-and-your-fans/


----------



## Cactus Lady

Interview with science fiction/paranormal/romance author A.S. Johnson:
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/author-spotlight-as-johnson

Interview with psychiatrist and science fiction author Alexandre A. Loch:
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/author-interview-alexandre-a-loch


----------



## going going gone

My blog isn't monetizable to scammy corporations.


----------



## bendanarama

Today, I decided to post about the cycle of sales...

http://benmyattwriter.co.uk/2016/03/08/the-sales-cycle/


----------



## Stephanie R

I posted the cover for my soon-to-be-published book today, as well as a few thoughts on writing to market or writing in the genre that makes you the happiest!

http://redbirdsandrabbits.com/2016/03/08/finding-your-niche/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

We love Dutch babies! For breakfast and brunch, dinner and even dessert.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2016/03/a-pancake-for-most-seasons.html


----------



## chrisstevenson

From Guerrilla Warfare For Writers: The New Planet Janitor; Custodian of the Stars:

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/2016/03/the-new-planet-janitor-custodian-of.html

If you would like to review this book, please contact me at: [email protected]


----------



## T S Paul

I posted my new cover for my upcoming book 3
http://tspaul.blogspot.com/


----------



## jdrew

Latest post was about how to wrap up a novel without leaving things unfinished.
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/fantasy-novel-update-10/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

His tone was as warm and intoxicating as fruity sangria and Anna found herself wanting to sip at it.
He came close, took her hands in his and said, "I've missed you."
A warning bell jangled in her head. She blinked. Don't allow yourself to be sucked into this... this... atmosphere of seduction--

Excerpt from Derrick by Donna Fasano, included in A Touch of Passion. To read more click here:
In the spirit of spring: as warm and intoxicating as fruity sangria


----------



## Will C. Brown

I put up a post about the three superhero movies I'm most looking forward to seeing in 2016:
http://willcbrown.com/blog/2016/3/5/superhero-movies-looking-forward-to-2016


----------



## Kali.Amanda

We spent part of last night listening to a helicopter hover but there is no evidence anything happened... A mystery!

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2016/03/a-mystery-with-helicopters.html][url]http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2016/03/a-mystery-with-helicopters.html[/url]


----------



## William Meikle

Some musings on setting in my writing...

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/03/11/a-writers-place/


----------



## T S Paul

I posted another teaser snippet for my new upcoming book http://tspaul.blogspot.com/


----------



## AlexaGrave

Posted a snippet today of Sunday's release! http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/03/bound-snippet.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Revell wanted to know that I wouldn't leave him and that I loved him. 
I did love him. 
I loved him like the mountain air on a spring day full of hope and new life. I loved him more than anything or anyone I'd ever loved. I loved him more than that spring breeze, but it was because I cherished that love that I had to protect him. I had to shield him--

Excerpt from Just in Case by Elizabeth Marx, included in A Touch of Passion. To read more click here:
In the spirit of spring: like the mountain air on a spring day


----------



## LadyG

I just posted a sneak peek at my new book, _Fat, Fifty, and Menopausal_. It's a collection of funny essays about . . . well, about being fat, fifty and menopausal.

http://ajgoode.com/2016/03/12/fat-fifty-and-menopausal-a-look-inside/


----------



## ilamont

Posted about LinkedIn and how it makes its billions:

*How much do LinkedIn job ads cost?*


----------



## Queen Mab

I posted about Smashwords' Read an Ebook Week promo--last day is today!

http://gabriellawest.net/2016/03/09/smashwords-read-an-ebook-week-promo-runs-through-saturday/


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

My partner posted her latest Grotesque poem: No. 5

http://theimmarcescibleword.blogspot.com/2016/03/grotesque-no-5.html

"Life had always come across him, eager for his voice.
If only he had arrived.
In silence, he and his replied,
"No ancient mind must exit.
The masses have seen enough.
Their young have more to learn.""...
Read More


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's blog post *Trinity Site Historical Photographs - Part 1*:


----------



## RubyMadden

Inspiration! 

http://rubymadden.com/2016/03/06/inspiration-a-sexy-as-hell-texas-cop/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

He will be running his fingers down, all the way down to the small of my back, touching his lips to my ear, breathing his name, breathing mine. 
Here I am, dancing with air. 
Around and around we go.

To read more and listen to the beautiful narration by Don Warrick click here:
Here I am, dancing with air


----------



## William Meikle

It's the hardest part...

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/03/13/the-wait/


----------



## lvcabbie

Crossing the Atlantic on a troop ship in 1958 @ A Soldier's Stories, http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


----------



## Steve Vernon

On getting accepted by Kindle Scout - so what does it mean?

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/03/14/getting-accepted-by-kindle-scout/


----------



## ilamont

First, if you haven't done so already, check out the "Crossing the Atlantic on a troop ship in 1958" by @lvcabbie above. It's a really good read, from the descriptions of the ship to the anxious moment during a summary court marshal!

This weekend I have been on a roll. I cranked out another post last night on a topic that I am trying to promote in the media industry -- Lean Media. There is a book in the works, but for the time being I am releasing draft chapters on the Web. I would love feedback from any authors or publishers on my latest post:

*Lean Media example: Scott Adams grows Dilbert*

It talks about how Adams used reader feedback to shift Dilbert in significant ways ... but how not all feedback was useful (see the section on Dogbert's prototype name!)


----------



## Small Town Writer

I reviewed David Gaughran's "Let's Get Visible."

http://www.davidnethbooks.com/book-review/


----------



## KeraEmory

Five Things That Were Awesome About Underworld:

http://keraemory.com/2016/03/14/five-things-that-were-awesome-about-underworld/


----------



## CassieL

I sold my books at a con for the first time this weekend. (Starfest in Denver) And I had so many conversations with men who were completely baffled about how to date nowadays. I think most were recently divorced or widowed. Anyway. I felt I had to write a post for them called Don't Give Up Hope.

https://cassieleighauthor.wordpress.com/2016/03/14/dont-give-up-hope/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from today's blog post *Trinity Site Historical Photographs - Part 2*:


----------



## MichaelLachmanWrites

I premiered the fully animated trailer for my book, which comes out this week: http://michaellachmanwrites.com/2016/03/14/a-spark-ignites-trailer-premiere/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On this week's blog, I'm interviewing new mystery author, Katherine Prairie. Katherine's a geologist who's worked in the mining industry. She draws on her expertise to write mysteries set in British Columbia. Check it out at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!


----------



## Andre Jute

About half a dozen or so posts since I last mentioned it here, mostly sharing with the fans because I'm at the races every year this fortnight. Surprisingly, it is one of the most productive fortnights for me in the entire year, even though the only relevant thing I have is a small literary book for dogloving teenagers. Honest! The world of the professional writer is weeeeiiird! Click anywhere in this par if you want to see, and scroll down the page.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Basketball is not for everyone. College basketball is inspiring to me. It goes way back...

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2016/03/basketball-as-salvation.html


----------



## joyjennings

As a social change activist with a lifetime of sexual harassment experience, my latest blog is an article I wrote for any male who might need some tips and suggestions on using appropriate interactions with women in public. If they see a nice looking lady while out in a public space and would like to interact with, talk to her or perhaps just pay her a compliment, how they can go about it appropriately and how to get her attention without harassing her. Take from it what you want. It is called *Harmless versus harassment.*

http://imnotyourbaby.com/2016/03/harmless-versus-harassment/


----------



## LGOULD

I posted some thoughts about Laura Ingalls Wilder's _Pioneer Girl: The Annotated Autobiography_, on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted some photos of pretty springtime flowers, remember Ken Adam, production designer on the James Bond films, who died last week and ramble about J.G. Ballard, Brutalist architecture and why it so often stands in for dystopian worlds.


----------



## lisamaliga

An excerpt from my new [very] sweet romance/cozy mystery _Macarons of Love: (The Yolanda's Yummery Series, Book 4)._
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2016/03/16/macarons-of-love-sweet-romancecozy-mystery-excerpt

NEW BLOG HEADER!


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's blog post _*Trinity Site - the McDonald Ranch*_, which includes photos of the "Plutonium Assembly Room" inside the ranch house:


----------



## AlexaGrave

Kitten Intermission!

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/03/kitten-intermission.html


----------



## Andre Jute

​Rationale for a doggie Mount Rushmore​


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I love Easter. My love is secular. It is based entirely on chocolate, and sustained through pretty cookies...

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2016/03/i-love-easter-for-secular-reasons.html


----------



## T S Paul

I snippeted the new book I'm working on. Book 4 in my series called Revolutionary. http://tspaul.blogspot.com/


----------



## RubyMadden

Going WIDE with my paranormal shifter romance series starting in late April / early May... 

http://rubymadden.com/2016/03/18/publishing-shifter-grizzly-nook-kobo-play-ibooks/


----------



## joyjennings

I posted about 21 famous celebrities charged with sex crimes. The truth about our 'idols'. http://imnotyourbaby.com/2016/03/21-celebs-charged-with-sex-crimes/


----------



## R. Doug

Last of the Trinity Site series ran yesterday. I'll be returning to blogging on our Chile-to-L.A. cruise Monday. Until then, here are a few samples from yesterday's *Trinitite from Trinity Site*, including a piece of trinitite I acquired several years ago:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Next morning I'm sent home empty-handed, while my baby must stay at the hospital a few more days, to get something called colored light therapy, 'cause like, he's been diagnosed with jaundice. But does anyone care? Hello there? I try to call home, for Lenny to come pick me up-but as usual I end up just managing, somehow, to get back on my own. 
I open the bedroom window, and feel warm spring air coming in, blowing gently into my face, which feels like a promise.

To read more, click here:
Warm spring air coming in, blowing in my face


----------



## lisamaliga

More macaron baking adventures! This time it's Vanilla Bean Macarons. Here are the shells:









Blog link: https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2016/03/19/french-macaron-baking-adventures-part-6-vanilla-bean-macarons

End result:


----------



## J.T. Williams

Added a handy timeline to help put things into a historical context! https://t.co/isFmdDVnfj


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week fortnight on the Monkey Queen books blog: _Redblade_, the fifth Monkey Queen book, goes into wide distribution. Plus Willow Wednesdays wraps up its Japanese phase, block breaking from Down Under, and a gratuitous penguin video. Because penguins. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## LadyG

I blogged about the first signs of spring, and about counting robins for good luck.

http://ajgoode.com/2016/03/20/weekend-coffee-share-wick/


----------



## T S Paul

Yep. First day of Spring and it Snows here in Missouri!


----------



## LadyG

scott2218 said:


> Yep. First day of Spring and it Snows here in Missouri!


33 degrees and sunny up here! Sorry 'bout your luck.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

https://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2016/03/21/what-just-happened/


----------



## Small Town Writer

I talked about the inspiration for character names: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/320-2/


----------



## Rob Smith

I've just posted part 9 of a Webcomic that I'm doing featuring the charaters from my books:
http://petectives.net/2016/03/21/petectives-webcomic-part-9/


----------



## Hans Cummings

I posted two more book reviews to my VFF Publishing blog: _Shadowrun: The Nigel Findley Omnibus_ (now out of... umm.. e-ink?) and _Star Wars: Aftermath_. The first one is an old review from Amazon I updated to be more blog-friendly. The second is a new review I also posted upon Amazon (and was immediately set-up by a couple of people intent on PROVING MY OPINION WRONG... which is greatly amusing because I didn't give it a great review, yet I was accused of being a mouthpiece for the author because I didn't say it was the worst novel in the history of ever).


----------



## belindaf

Nope. I did the opposite. I deleted my blog after five plus years. I feel relieved, like I can focus on more productive endeavors (for me) like advertising, adding unique content to my FB page, and creating a compelling quarterly newsletter (using material that I would have formerly used for blogging). I just wasn't seeing any real interaction or conversion despite keeping my content fresh, diverse, and routinely updating the whole blog look for enhanced reader experience. This year I'm focusing on cultivating manageability. A blog is just one more thing taking me away from writing my novels.


----------



## R. Doug

Starting a new series from our fall cruise trip from Chile to L.A., this time on our stay in Lima, Peru. Here are some sample shots from today's *Historic Center of Lima, Peru - Part 1*:


----------



## Cactus Lady

Meatball minestrone: http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/tasty-tuesday-meatball-minestrone

Spotlight on author Brandy Isaacs: http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/blog-tour-brandy-isaacs

March progress report, and my new attempt at vegetable gardening: http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/march-progress-report

A look at the album Haven by symphonic/progressive metal band Kamelot: http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/music-monday-haven-by-kamelot


----------



## William Meikle

Career Highlights ( so far )

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/03/22/career-highlights-so-far/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Through the decorative lattice that marks the edge of my roof I see a woman, an achingly beautiful woman bathing on a close-by roof. She has just wrapped herself with something translucent, so her body is hidden from sight-all but a distant impression of her foot.

To read more click here:

One evening I awaken to the sound of birds, chirping


----------



## geronl

Chapter One of something I haven't even named yet

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/03/lumin-independence-working-title.html


----------



## chrisstevenson

Advance Money?

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/2016/03/avance-money.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Historic Center of Lima, Peru - Part 2*:


----------



## AlexaGrave

Spring fever post! I need as many people to think spring with me and convince Mother Nature to pack away winter! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/03/spring-fever.html


----------



## 67499

Continued the posting of backstories to my novels with a note on why it's too scary to do a backstory on my latest, In the Season of Poison: A Novel of Dream, Delusion and Terror , at www.stevenhardesty.com.


----------



## Sam Kates

_Tale of a Tale_. The genesis of a story: https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/10130998-tale-of-a-tale


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The young woman gave Polly Anna a soft smile of encouragement and said, "Sweetheart, it's emptier than a hog pen on Easter Sunday in here, do you think you can pour me that drink?"
Polly Anna burst out laughing, which was unusual in a woman as pessimistic as our Polly Anna, and something I'd never thought to hear from her. Polly Anna's reaction, combined with the woman's nasally Yankee accent spewing the southern saying confidently, had me totally transfixed--

Excerpt from Just in Case by Elizabeth Marx, included in [book:A Touch of Passion|27397672]. To read more click here:

It's emptier than a hog pen on Easter Sunday in here


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample shots from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Lima Favorites*:


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I did post something new...



> Since it can be hard to know what to do, to maximize your sales, I set up a new forum specifically to discuss the business side of indie publishing. There are many places online where you can engage with other writers to talk about the craft of writing, but it's good to have places to talk about the business of publishing too. My new forum certainly isn't the first, there are others. Read more to see why you might want to join Indie Authors United.


Continue reading 5 Good Reasons to Join Indie Authors United (posted Sat, 03/26/2016 - 20:1.


----------



## lisamaliga

I continue to write about my macaron baking adventures. This week, pistachio flour and more about the wonder additive, vanilla bean paste!
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2016/03/26/french-macaron-baking-adventures-part-7-pistachios-vanilla

Close-up of a smooth and shiny pistachio vanilla shell.


----------



## geronl

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/03/funeral-for-redshirt.html

*Funeral for a Redshirt* (an extremely short story)


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: Two things that maybe never should have met...Willow's art and Charlie Brown. Plus mythical relics from a faraway time and place, and the not-so-live Doubleclicks. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or the website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## Christopher Kerns

Just did a write-up on some of my favorite writing music.

http://chris-kerns.com/fiction/writing-music/


----------



## Evenstar

Yes. I fill in the gaps with a bit of photofunia http://www.stellawilkinson.com/stellas-blog


----------



## Queen Mab

I posted about the centennial of the Easter 1916 Rising and announced a 99 cents promo of my historical novel Time of Grace through April to mark it:

http://gabriellawest.net/2016/03/27/time-of-grace-on-promo-to-mark-easter-1916-centennial/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - on trying to pick up speed.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/03/28/my-writing-picks-up-speed/


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum

I don't consent


----------



## Mare

I just posted about my new book in Kindle Scout. Any nominations would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks! http://maryjhicks.com/category/recent-ramblings/


----------



## MichaelLachmanWrites

I wrote a post about marketing failures, recounting my own embarrassing attempt. Any advice would be welcomed.

http://michaellachmanwrites.com/2016/03/25/marketing-failures/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "What I Want To Tell You", http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots of the many I posted for today's *The Flowers of Museo Larco, Lima*:


----------



## Queen Mab

Very nice, Doug.


----------



## R. Doug

Gabriella West said:


> Very nice, Doug.


Thank you, Gabriella. So glad you enjoyed the photos.


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

_Nobody Knew She Was There_...a new blog hosted by Fantasy Author Sarah Ash.

"Female Fantasy and Science Fiction writers share their thoughts on the state of the SFF genre today&#8230;and what's most important to them when they pick up their pens."

This week, I guest blog about being an indie Fantasy writer.

Coming soon, blogs from Jan Edwards, Freda Warrington, Stephanie Burgis and Liz Williams at weekly intervals.

Featuring artwork is by Marcelle Natisin.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Evenstar said:


> Yes. I fill in the gaps with a bit of photofunia http://www.stellawilkinson.com/stellas-blog












All right - so photofunia is kind of fun.


----------



## Small Town Writer

The Anatomy of a Book - http://www.davidnethbooks.com/the-anatomy-of-a-book/

Author Interview: C.L. Roman - http://www.davidnethbooks.com/author-interview-c-l-roman/


----------



## CMH

Have neglected the blog recently so have added a teaser from the work in progress - http://www.cmharald.net/teaser-new-book


----------



## T S Paul

Yes I have. I put the second of my weekly short stories up for Wilson Wednesdays!









http://tspaul.blogspot.com/


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Yes! A sneak peek of my upcoming novel,_ Ghost Dance_, found HERE ON MY BLOG.
RELEASE DATE: April 2016
WORD COUNT: 120K words
SERIES: 1st volume in the Time Dance series
GENRE(S): Historical Romance/Time Travel/Historical Fantasy


----------



## jdrew

Posted today - another free chapter of my soon to be published fantasy novel.
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/free-fantasy-novel-chapter-3/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Should I Write Full Time? - my latest blog entry.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/03/30/should-i-write-full-time/


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

T. A. Miles did the official cover reveal for our April release of Six Celestial Swords. Check it out here, it's lovely  http://www.theimmarcescibleword.com/2016/03/cover-reveal-six-celestial-swords-new.html


----------



## geronl

Evil stalks a small town...

*The Corruption *(a short story)

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/03/short-story-corruption.html


----------



## William Meikle

What's next on the writing front for me?

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/03/30/whats-next/


----------



## Bookread

Today I posted:

*The Missing Piece - What Most Antagonists Lack*

http://ryanlanz.com/2016/03/30/the-missing-piece-what-most-antagonists-lack/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

An "in character" introduction to The Archaust Saga, my latest fantasy series.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2016/03/the-archaust-saga-in-character.html


----------



## Digiterium

I've literally just posted on my blog about about the indie game self publishing world Vs the indie book self publishing world. I just started writing my first novel and over the past few months I've been doing a lot of research into the world of self publishing. It struck me how similar those 2 worlds are but also what are the crucial differences and that's what the post is about  here's a link http://digiterium.com/2016/03/31/indie-game-self-publishing-vs-indie-book-self-publishing/


----------



## Craig Martelle

Posted yesterday - an update noting the third book in my Free Trader series is in the final stage of editing.

I update it every few days - it gets some readership as I can see on my stats. I wonder if that's because of the RSS feed from my Amazon author page?

http://www.craigmartelle.com/apps/blog/show/43889318-free-trader-3-adventures-on-rv-traveler


----------



## T S Paul

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Your hotlink is broken. It points to "ftp" instead of "http."


That was weird? http://tspaul.blogspot.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples of the shots posted in yesterday's *Stepping Back into Time at Museo Larco*:


----------



## ronvitale

Yes, I have posted recently. Mystery writer Ellen Seltz wrote a great article on dealing with imposter syndrome:

http://www.ronvitale.com/blog/2016/3/29/dunning-kruger-and-mr-ping-how-mystical-noodles-helped-me-conquer-imposter-syndrome


----------



## Guest

No, in fact, i'm going to start a blog soon.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I wonder what my late great grandmother would make of this election cycle...

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2016/03/gallons-of-holy-water.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

No clown am I
And not an April's fool
So don't ask me why
I stand here looking cool

To read more click here:
April Fool: In a minute I'll be gone


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

It's April 1st, and that means it's day one of A to Z! My partner and I are both participating this year; it's gonna be fun!

T. A. Miles:
A is for Abomination: http://www.theimmarcescibleword.com/2016/04/a-is-for-abomination.html

Write Dream Repeat Book Design:
A is for Ampersand: http://www.wdrbookdesign.com/#!A-is-for-Ampersand/colb/56fe95b80cf2d8d402fdcd38


----------



## William Meikle

To agent or not to agent - that is the question. 
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/04/01/to-agent-or-not-to-agent/


----------



## J.R Haynes

I guess you could call it a teaser post. 

*ENTER THE WORLD OF WORLDEATER.*

https://khromtek.wordpress.com/2016/04/01/enter-the-world-of-worldeater/

It shares a little information regarding my first ever novel, _Worldeater_

Genre: Fantasy, Survival, Young Adult.

No one hardly reads my blog anyway and I have no followers, and for right now that's a good thing while I get a number of things sorted out on my end. Such as finishing the manuscript and website. 

The painting was done by me.


----------



## geronl

The first 2 chapters of an unfinished dystopian story called "Desperate"

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/04/unifinished-story-desperate-chapter-1-2.html


----------



## lisamaliga

MORE MACS! Lemon Macarons, that is! It took me 3 tries to get it right. Recipe includes shells and buttercream filling.

Link: https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2016/04/01/french-macaron-baking-adventures-part-8-lemon-macaron-recipe

Here's what they look like:


----------



## CMH

Went to see Dave Gorman at the Royal Festival Hall last night, final show in his tour. Here's a blog link, unfortunately I'm not competent enough to review the show.

http://www.cmharald.net/dave-gorman-gets-straight-point


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Some Museo Larco Favorites*:


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

_*Reality Romance. It could happen to you.*_ bit.ly/238ecqc


----------



## geronl

I posted a sample from my WIP rough draft

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/04/wip-sample.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

For the third day in a row, one bird after another flew into my father's tent and tore into the canvas. On the first day, the maidservants mended the tear. On the second day they let it be, saying that in their opinion, the increased air circulation would do him some good, perhaps even revive him. And on the third day, at the sight of one open tear after another, a whisper spread around the camp, saying that this could be nothing else but an omen--

To read more and listen to the beautiful narration click here:
It was on the fourth day that my mother decided to go in and see the old man


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: An unsettling Willow, an imperfect Powerpuffing, and cat keyboards ahoy! Plus, chocolatey baked nirvana. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the blog - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## Pamela

Book 2 for The Necromancer saga, *Witchy Woman*, is on Amazon for pre-order, so I put the first chapter on my website.

You can see it here: http://pmrichter.weebly.com/excerpt---witchy-woman.html
Pam


----------



## William Meikle

Guest Blogging today: I've given the lowdown to Simon Bestwick in a wee interview...

http://simon-bestwick.blogspot.ca/2016/04/the-lowdown-with-willie-meikle.html


----------



## geronl

I posted a chapter of something else that made me write it

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/04/a-child-of-pink-moon-chapter-one-rough.html

A Child of the Pink Moon


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

&#127878; Call to Arms: our prizes &#127878;
Please help us win! Vote for A TOUCH OF PASSION here: 


And join us, we're going to be so grateful to you!


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Museo Larco Potter and Brain Surgery*:


----------



## William Meikle

My influences - Raymond Chandler
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/04/04/my-influences-raymond-chandler/


----------



## KevinH

Did a cover reveal for the next book in my _Kid Sensation_ series: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2016/04/coronation-cover-reveal.html


----------



## geronl

*A Child of the Pink Moon* - chapter two (rough draft)

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/04/a-child-of-pink-moon-chapter-two-rough.html


----------



## T S Paul

I posted my newest Book Revolutionary  http://tspaul.blogspot.com/


----------



## Small Town Writer

I talk about the importance of having an appropriate cover and one specific experience I had related to it...

http://www.davidnethbooks.com/matching-your-cover-to-your-genre/


----------



## geronl

Very short story

*RECOVERY ONE*

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/04/recovery-one-short-story.html


----------



## Book Cat

Hello 

I just posted an excerpt of my upcoming book. Any feedback is welcome.
http://rileymorrisonauthor.com/2016/04/06/excerpt-from-heir-to-a-lost-sun/

Thanks.


----------



## LadyG

I just posted this month's post for the Insecure Writers Support Group. I talked about taking risks, fighting doubts, and silencing my inner critic.

http://ajgoode.com/2016/04/05/iwsg-working-without-a-net/


----------



## joyjennings

My latest post is an announcement about a Meet, Greet & Giveaway that I will be attending online this coming weekend. 
I hope you can make it! There will be two chances to win a copy of my book 

http://bit.ly/1ZWhtHi


----------



## LGOULD

How useful is social media for selling books? I posted some thoughts on this at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

REALITY ROMANCE BLOG​
SEX AT WORK Or LOOK WHO'S MAKING COFFEE!​
http://bit.ly/1S2JsFi


----------



## AlexaGrave

GSD vs. Doubt 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/04/gsd-vs-doubt.html


----------



## R. Doug

A sampling of shots from today's *Museo Larco Gold, Grounds, Grub, Gifts, and Groans*:


----------



## henderson

Wrote about the Black Sun from Star Wars: https://www.facebook.com/HendersonFantasy


----------



## geronl




----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

This week, I've posted "Joy and Purpose in Solitude" (especially for writers) http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## R. Doug

geronl said:


>


Now _that's_ funny!


----------



## geronl

*A Child of the Pink Moon - Chapter Three (rough)
*

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/04/a-child-of-pink-moon-chapter-three.html

The story got into my head and won't leave me alone.


----------



## KevinH

Posted about the Author Earnings Sales Rank Chart: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2016/04/author-earnings-sales-rank-chart.html


----------



## KeraEmory

I only come up with really good blog ideas when I'm away from a computer, and today's post is a good example of what happens when I make myself write one anyway:

http://keraemory.com/2016/04/07/these-are-things-that-are-happening/


----------



## jenncrowell

I'm doing the A-Z Blogging Challenge for April, and absolutely loving it. My latest post is on why I choose to write fiction instead of memoir: https://jenncrowell.com/2016/04/07/why-i-write-fiction-instead-of-memoir/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Part of being a writer includes these never-ending internal dialogue. It is helpful in putting together character bios and setting, to plot and dialogue; but it is also distracting as it aids and abets in providing good excuses not to do work...

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2016/04/on-being-writer-well-meaning-brain.html


----------



## geronl

Chapter Four - The children of the Pink Moon find themselves possibly heading to war. Nel discovers one of her powers.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/04/a-child-of-pink-moon-chapter-four-rough.html

*A Child of the Pink Moon - Chapter Four (rough draft)*


----------



## William Meikle

Vampires and Me

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/04/08/vampires-and-me/


----------



## R. Doug

A couple of sample shots from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Museo Larco Favorites*:


----------



## RecluseRaconteur

No I haven't posted to my blog recently. But if I do I'll make sure to mail you, email you, facebook you, and twitter you about it five times in one day.


----------



## geronl

RecluseRaconteur said:


> No I haven't posted to my blog recently. But if I do I'll make sure to mail you, email you, facebook you, and twitter you about it five times in one day.


That's not just a good idea, it's the law!


----------



## g2y32361

Want to write more words a day, or struggle with motivation? Check out my new post: http://www.nichumphrey.com/


----------



## geronl

A Child of the Pink Moon - Chapter Five (rough draft)

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/04/a-child-of-pink-moon-chapter-four-rough.html

A real comes to the children of the pink moon. Nel hides from Norm. So far, in a week I have written over 10,000 words just for this story.


----------



## Fergusanthony

Last week I posted about building a character in the theatre. I'm in a play at the moment, the first one in years and it started coming back to me, so I blogged about it on the off-chance that it would be useful to someone else. You can read it here: https://fergusanthony.com/2016/04/03/building-a-character/


----------



## geronl

Fergusanthony said:


> Last week I posted about building a character in the theatre. I'm in a play at the moment, the first one in years and it started coming back to me, so I blogged about it on the off-chance that it would be useful to someone else. You can read it here: https://fergusanthony.com/2016/04/03/building-a-character/


That gives me a story idea. What if... the person became the character they were playing and the character is cold and calculating and a bit evil. That the actors entire personality has changed as a result. That sounds like a story to be written.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I'm fascinated with the act of writing. It's too early to reveal too much about my next novel, but this I will say: Dancing with Air has two things in common with the last novel, The Music of Us: First, it's a love story. And Second, each chapter features lyrics, written by me, intended not only to bring back the sounds of WWII era but also to reflect the state of mind of the main character, Lenny--

To read more click here:
A Lover's Cocktail


----------



## Ethan Jones

My note about the cover of my newest work, Codename: Makarov, is on my blog:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2016/04/10/codename-makarov/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## T S Paul

I posted a Snippet from my newest work. Book 5 - Insurrection It should be out in a couple of weeks. http://tspaul.blogspot.com/ 
It meshes well with the short story Wilson Wednesday posts that I make surrounding the adventures of one of my main characters.


----------



## geronl

scott2218 said:


> I posted a Snippet from my newest work. Book 5 - Insurrection It should be out in a couple of weeks. http://tspaul.blogspot.com/
> It meshes well with the short story Wilson Wednesday posts that I make surrounding the adventures of one of my main characters.


That is way too quick! wow


----------



## T S Paul

geronl said:


> That is way too quick! wow


LMAO! I'm currently on a two week turn-around schedule. write, edit, proof, cover, post, repeat. All in two weeks. 
Plus a free short story weekly on my blog. My first book went up on Feb 17 of this year. I just had 78 bks sold and 17k in kenp just for tonight. So something works.


----------



## geronl

scott2218 said:


> LMAO! I'm currently on a two week turn-around schedule. write, edit, proof, cover, post, repeat. All in two weeks.
> Plus a free short story weekly on my blog. My first book went up on Feb 17 of this year. I just had 78 bks sold and 17k in kenp just for tonight. So something works.


You are now my hero. lol.


----------



## geronl

Jeff Tanyard said:


> According to his profile, he's an Abney Park fan, too.


That is pretty cool. Never heard of that before, but it's cool.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

The lonely single writers thread inspired some reflection for me and a new blog post. Read it here: This is not how my fairy tale was supposed to go


----------



## Small Town Writer

Since I'm always reading something, I decided to introduce fiction book reviews to my blog, starting with Pierce Brown's _Red Rising_.

http://www.davidnethbooks.com/book-review-red-rising/


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Our latest BLOG, 
*LOVE'S GREAT UNTIL ITS NOT*​
bit.ly/1SJGgc7


----------



## joyjennings

Harmless versus harassment. How males can use appropriate interactions with women in public

http://bit.ly/1LZZZaM


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's blog on Lima's *Santo Domingo Convent and Basilica*:


----------



## KeraEmory

Tales From the Fridge: Dead Women in Genre TV, 2016

(Contains spoilers for TWD, The 100, Arrow and Sleepy Hollow.)


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

It's over a week into A to Z and we're at 'I' today! So I took a moment for some BANG BANG BANG!

Interrobang that is http://www.wdrbookdesign.com/#!I-is-for-Interrobang/colb/570bfb050cf20ee5e3c09031


----------



## Mari Oliver

I've been posting my latest novelette on my blog, The Sirin's Egg. It's fun and I'm thinking of posting more stories after this because I don't have a whole lot to blog about lol.


----------



## Mari Oliver

ebbrown said:


> The lonely single writers thread inspired some reflection for me and a new blog post. Read it here: This is not how my fairy tale was supposed to go


Beautiful post. And let me say you look so young! You're aging with grace. <3


----------



## T S Paul

I just put up a new short story for Wilson's Wed short story for my blog http://tspaul.blogspot.com/ And yes to the above post I really like the music from Abney park!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Have you ever listened, I mean, really listened to the lyrics of 'Twinkle, twinkle'? The words can truly take on different meanings, which is something I explored in moments of despair and moments of hope in my novel

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
A Mother's Lullaby


----------



## R. Doug

A few of the shots I posted of Lima's fantastic *Santo Domingo Basilica and Convent*:


----------



## AlexaGrave

Posted a snippet today from my new release. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/04/bloodstains-snippet.html


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Today's BLOG from Rebecca Grace....it was a privilege to participate today.

http://rebecca-grace.blogspot.com/


----------



## John A. A. Logan

Bruno S. and his experience of working in Werner Herzog's 1974 film, The Enigma of Kaspar Hauser:

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2016/04/the-enigma-of-kaspar-hauser-bruno-s-by.html


----------



## geronl

I posted a story called










WIN YOUR LIFE

A convict tries to obtain a pardon by competing on a TV show.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/04/story-win-your-life.html


----------



## Nick Younker

Hi everyone. Sorry to steer the convo my way, but I just wanted to post a link to my news blog. I was just wondering if someone could take a look at it and tell me if it is a good way to draw in more readers for my book.

http://fogstowjamison.com/the-news/

Thanks in advance.


----------



## geronl

remakes and sequels... ugh


----------



## T S Paul

I changed the header picture on my blog to include the new cover. Shooting for a Wed release of it.


----------



## 75845

The city wall at the bottom of the cover of Preserving Eternity is a re-rendering of an image of Kumamoto Castle. Unfortunately the castle wall was damaged in yesterday's Kyushu earthquake. In honour of the victims I've written a piece on why earthquake proofing (and military tradition) led Japanese castles to look so different to European ones.
http://mmmporium.com/kumamoto


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

A few thoughts on having fun with Facebook as an author with a couple pics of my stats for those who are interested.
How having fun on Facebook can make an impact on your marketing


----------



## AnitaLouise

Yes, and thanks for asking. I tend to blog about things related to love, romance and relationships. If you're interested, please go to www.anitalouiseromance.com.


----------



## ancaiovita

Yes, here is my latest blog post:










How to buy time for free: calorie restriction with optimal nutrition without daily tracking software or measuring ingredients


----------



## g2y32361

Yeeeeep,

Preparing for my first release, I just gave mine a fresh and tasty new look!  

www.nichumphrey.com


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

My author friends have joined forces with me! We bring you amazing stories, narrated by great voice actors just in time for Mother's Day. Please join us for a chance to win audiobooks:

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## Nick Younker

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Beats me, man. *shrug*
> 
> I did click on one of the stories, though. I can't believe they're re-making Stephen King's _It_. The tv mini-series was pretty good, I thought. I can't imagine a movie--which will, of necessity, have to cut out a lot more material--will be any better. But I guess it all comes to the money in the end.


Yeah. King himself announced that on Twitter. I've added a few articles to it today also. I have been posting about 3-4 a day. I hope it starts turning out some numbers for me on the book.


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples from the dozen shots I posted in today's *Fun Photo Friday - Santo Domingo Favorites*:


----------



## Kali.Amanda

It's a brand new day in the hot dog world, where we are no longer reduced to the meat by-product that was boiled to death.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2016/04/a-hot-dog-by-any-other-name.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Just this morning I woke up to a surprise: Bathsheba slipped into my bed, wearing a soft, silky robe that glided, ever so smoothly, off her shoulders. I knew she was in a playful mood-if you know what I mean-because of her sudden cravings. 
"Strengthen me with raisins," she murmured in my ear. "Refresh me with apples, for I am faint with love."

To read more click here:
Strengthen me with raisins


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Perhaps she is immersing herself in the grays and purples quivering there, on the other side of the glass, reaching a blur in the cold October sunlight. Perhaps, with great patience she is waiting there, waiting for the night, for the darkest hour, which is when her image may finally appear. It will come to the surface in front of her as if it were a sunken spirit, rising from the deep. Out of nowhere. 
For now she seems lost, searching for something-perhaps her reflection-in vain...

To read more and listen to the beautiful narration click here:
Waiting for the night, for the darkest hour


----------



## Kali.Amanda

As a culture, we have grown entirely too tolerant of The Gossip because we see such horrifying, bloody truths every day that point to bigger monsters to be slain. But that is a mistake.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2016/04/what-gossips-are-and-not.html


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen books blog: It's a light week. We touch on the Pete's Dragon remake, Penguin Watch, and the Doubleclicks...but most importantly, it's time for the Random Guy Theme Song! RANDOM GUY! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or the website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

The latest in the Reality Romance is at bit.ly/1TcYDci

_*What About Bob*_​
A word about the title...it's not about this Bob! Think Bill Murray and his Richard Dreyfuss flick, WHAT ABOUT BOB?

If you're book has people in it, and most works of fiction actually still do, this will be useful for you as an author.


----------



## Amyshojai

Have a cat (meeee-wow!) some tips o hairballs

http://amyshojai.com/cat-hairballs/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Suzanne Jenkins, my good friend and the author of the Pam of Babylon series has just preceded her interview with me with these heartfelt words: Uvi is the force behind the two boxed set anthologies, Recently I asked her to share what inspired her to begin the process of organizing the boxed sets. Her reply explains in part what drives her to the selfless work she does on behalf of me and many other writers.

What to know my answer? Check it out here:
The inspiration for A Touch of Passion


----------



## abgwriter

I published a review yesterday evening of a new book that came out last week 

https://riddrumrhy.wordpress.com/


----------



## T S Paul

I just posted the last snippet before the new book comes out this week. I finished writing just a bit ago. 31k in words my most yet. I have the cover ready. the editor and betas have the chapters via google docs. two days to check the edits against the original and wed morning it will go up on Amazon. http://tspaul.blogspot.com/


----------



## geronl

scott2218 said:


> I just posted the last snippet before the new book comes out this week. I finished writing just a bit ago. 31k in words my most yet. I have the cover ready. the editor and betas have the chapters via google docs. two days to check the edits against the original and wed morning it will go up on Amazon. http://tspaul.blogspot.com/


Your books sound good.


----------



## mphicks

I recently blogged about my latest release, the short horror story LET GO, at https://michaelpatrickhicks.com/2016/04/17/let-go-now-with-the-hunter-shea-seal-of-approval/


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples of the shots posted in today's blog post *The Huaca Pucllana Pyramid of Lima*:


----------



## KevinH

Posted about my latest release, the 5th book in my _Kid Sensation_ series: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2016/04/new-book-release-coronation-kid.html


----------



## geronl

First Draft of a First Chapter of a Fantasy Story (not really my genre)

Perilon

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/04/draft-chapter-one-perilon.html


----------



## Cactus Lady

Music playlist for my current project. A little Social Distortion, a little Visions of Atlantis, a song by Heart, and more:

http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/music-monday-source-fixer-playlist


----------



## Tony Rabig

Just this morning, with a very short prose piece called "Home." Find it at:

http://tonyrabig.blogspot.com/2016/04/home-fragment.html


----------



## T S Paul

I just posted the newest Short story for Wilson's Wednesday on my Blog http://tspaul.blogspot.com/ I also sent my new book 5 up to amazon a few hours ago. So my next post will be announcing that.


----------



## Benarroch

Thanks for reminding me.
Everyday I say i will update my blog and dont do it.

Maybe I should.

Tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Hans Cummings

Since the Star Trek short story I wrote wasn't selected for the anthology, I decided to put it up on my website for free. I wrote a blog post about it at VFF Publishing. I can't sell it, but I don't want it to be locked away for all time.


----------



## geronl

Draft chapter Two of Perilon

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/04/draft-chapter-two-perilon.html


----------



## Small Town Writer

I talk about setting the right category on Amazon: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/setting-the-right-category-on-amazon/


----------



## T S Paul

Yes, I Posted that my new book went live on Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EJYSLJY


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

And before I can think of a way to let him know I am still here, in the realm of the living, he goes on to moan, "Now it's all my fault! What the hell shall I do, what shall I tell her?"
I wish I could shout back, What's the difference? No matter what you say, she'll kill you anyway!

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
She'll kill you anyway!


----------



## lisamaliga

My newest eBook is now free! Read an excerpt from _Liquid African Black Soap Recipes for Skin and Hair_
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2016/04/20/an-excerpt-from-liquid-african-black-soap-recipes-for-skin-and-hair


----------



## AlexaGrave

I'm updating covers for my Fortunes of Fate series, so I posted the updated covers.

Plus I'm putting the 3rd story cover to a vote! Only collecting votes until Noon CDT on Friday, April 22. But I want to hear from anyone on whether they think The Magus card should be upright or reversed! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/04/fortunes-of-fate-series-cover-update.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Exploring Around Huaca Pucllana*:


----------



## Kali.Amanda

"When we each tell the story of our third Tuesday in April of old '16, each of us will have a different story to tell&#8230; Manhattan voted for Kasich, giving the top two Republican forerunners the finger. That's right, Manhattan went all punk on the GOP and double barreled the bird!"

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2016/04/narrative-is-all-about-perspective.html


----------



## JB Rowley

I posted a short rant about the current desire to 'happify' everything - including Australia's sacred day: Anzac Day (April 25th). I'm sure other countries honour their soldiers in a similar way to what we do on Anzac Day.

Happy Big Toe Day can be found here: https://jbthewriter.wordpress.com/2016/03/06/happy-big-toe-day/


----------



## Reaper

Short blog post on my debut stand-up routine, in which I talk about suffering from Pure O OCD:

http://www.stevenmckinnon.net/blog/

Cheers!


----------



## geronl

Just a short note about trying to finish the novella before the novel

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/04/pink-moon.html

We have a "Pink Moon" tomorrow, which is funny because my novella is all about a totally different kind of pink moon...


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The lamp swings like a pendulum, pictures sway on their nails 
Then slip down the walls, leaving scratched trails 
Amidst the quake, the grief, the confusion and scare 
Slowly ascending is my father's armchair

To read more click here:
Muse


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Huaca Pucllana*:


----------



## ancaiovita

Aging is cell polarity maintenance loss, especially when this loss takes place in the cells that replace us: stem cells. Taken to the extreme are the cancer cells which are symmetrical and show no contact inhibition. Or the senescent cells, too full of damaged material to keep on doing anything useful.

http://longevityletter.com/aging-is-the-loss-of-cell-polarity-maintenance/


----------



## lisamaliga

A new blog about the scam eBooks in KU. Please read this so you can avoid being ripped off.

https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2016/04/23/ripping-readers-off-kindle-unlimited-scam-ebooks


----------



## chrisstevenson

As usual I'm late. New blog post in Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:

GUYS WRITING GALS

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/2016/04/guys-writing-gals.html


----------



## Fergusanthony

I recently posted a piece of flash fiction called The Aftermath, it's about the aftermath of a car crash. Today I added a free PDF to the sidebar.


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen books blog: A call to help cartoonist Canaan Grall, Willow makes jaws drop, and a Mayday sale. Plus: The Doctor's Bill. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the website: http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

It ripples all around him, wave after wave. I can tell that it's starting to sooth him. It's so full of joy, of delight, even if to him, it's coming across somewhat muffled. Like a dream in a dream, it's floating inside, into his soft, tender ear--

To read more click here:
The nature of motherhood


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I talk about sailor's curry, a curious Indian-German fusion dish, that's a family favourite, and how it relates to SFF worldbuilding.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I did post something new today...



> I could give you a pretty long list of the mistakes I made when I self-published my first novel, but in this blog post I want to focus on one specific area.... Certain things about publishing deserve great care the first time, because there won't be a second time.


Continue reading 3 Important Facets of Author Identity Management (posted Sun, 04/24/2016 - 22:12).


----------



## geronl

It has a terrible cover, but it's only a 43-page short. Nobody has bothered to buy it.

Let's make it free for a few days and see if anyone gives it a chance.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/04/born-girl-on-roma-free.html


----------



## T S Paul

I posted an article that I found about Canadian Pastafarianism, yes it is real. It's funny because I wrote about Canadians and the FSM religion in my new book. (No I did not pay for this article to be written) I basically state that hey i'm not crazy! It really is real!









http://tspaul.blogspot.com/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

And she told me to stay put, to wait for her, 'cause she had something crucial, something real big to tell me, like, about the future. I reckon she saw some clue of what was coming-but didn't quite grasp it, not in full, anyway, 'cause the next thing you know, ma went out, came back a second later, picked the empty beer bottles, and took them with her. Along the way she gave me a peck, smack in the middle of my forehead, which surprised me--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
I reckon she saw some clue of what was coming


----------



## Ethan Jones

My puppy angel running in the fields near our home is up on my blog:

http://bit.ly/1MJF1HK

Enjoy and share,

Ethan


----------



## Mari Oliver

I started a new story on my blog today: Spriggan Mine, a fantasy tale set in the old west.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *The Magic Water Tour of Lima - With Video!*:




























And the video link: Magic Water Tour Lima


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

This week, I've posted, "Crime Writing is Alive and Well in Canada", http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## lisamaliga

Baked Chocolate Mint Macarons twice -- with different results!

Here's the link: https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2016/04/25/french-macaron-baking-adventures-part-9-chocolate-mint-macarons/

Photo from the second batch:


----------



## Andre Jute

A relatively subtle class of promotion: 
The Farewell Burn​


----------



## Steve Vernon

Just a shout-out regarding the brand new preorder of my Kindle Scout winning KELPIE DREAMS, as well as a bit of information regarding my summer writing plans.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/04/26/kelpie-dreams-now-available-for-kindle-preorder/


----------



## geronl

I have a free short with a terrible cover that I don't think anyone has ever read. lol. Covers do matter!

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/04/free-born-girl-on-roma.html

But maybe if I ask nicely, people would give it a chance.


----------



## Steve Vernon

And - just because I was in one of those moods here is another blog entry - my third of the day.

DUCT TAPE CAN FIX ANYTHING.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/04/26/duct-tape-can-fix-anything/


----------



## William Meikle

In the pipe, five by five. What's coming up from me.

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/04/26/in-the-pipe-five-by-five/


----------



## Vaalingrade

Spending Cache: How to Build Good Will, Then Throw It Away
http://www.descendantsserial.paradoxomni.net/spending-cache-how-to-build-good-will-then-throw-it-away/

In which I make a case study of how a show I used to love managed to fail me so hard in so many ways that I no longer trust the writers to provide me with good entertainment.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Our boxed set of 12 romance novels has been nominated for THE ROMANCE REVIEWS reader's choice award. It's a tough battle! Please join us, help A TOUCH OF PASSION win.

Call to Arms


----------



## geronl

UPDATE on the Ugly Bookling... hey, I like that term

I only posted a few things about it and distributed 11 copies. Honestly, that's a lot more than I expected. I didn't hardly any time promoting it.

It has links front and back to some of my other offerings.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

OVERBOARD

This week's blog is about plotting, structure and developing the characters within.

https://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2016/04/26/overboard/


----------



## geronl

There is a 16-episode Korean drama loosely based on that movie called "Couple or Trouble"

https://www.dramafever.com/drama/4/Couple_or_Trouble/

It is better than one would expect


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

By and by, a perfect calm comes upon me. I have no thought in my head, no clue that this is to be the last sunrise, the last morning that I spend with my mother; no premonition that our time together is running out, and that I should kiss her, and hug her, and bid her farewell--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by David Kudler, click here:
The last morning I spend with my mother


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Yes, my inbox was pummeled with insults to me & threats to boycott my books over my opinion of the transgender bathroom issue, so I figured I'd respond to that since it sucked up about an hour of my writing time. 

Yes, I can spare a square


----------



## lincolnjcole

I've been posting pretty regularly to my blog. Right now I'm tracking stuff about my Kindle Scout entry and giving my experiences and results.

http://www.LincolnCole.net/blog


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample shots from today's blog post *Parque del Amor (Love Park) and El Beso (The Kiss)*:


----------



## AlexaGrave

Just wrote up a Writer Tip post on Accountability! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/04/writing-tip-3-accountability.html


----------



## Small Town Writer

I talk about my first successful promo (Patty's): http://www.davidnethbooks.com/my-first-successful-promo/


----------



## jdrew

I have been posting sort of regularly to my blog. Most recently about free chapters of my soon-to-be released fantasy novel.
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/free-fantasy-novel-chapter-5-6/


----------



## ancaiovita

Regeneration is growth plus differentiation plus restoring polarity in the organism. What primitive animals do better than us is restoring polarity even when the body has been separated in its constituent cells. And what complex animals do better is differentiation, especially when young and healthy.

http://longevityletter.com/regeneration-from-simple-to-complex-animals-and-back/


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples from the shots posted in today's *Fun Photo Friday - Favorites from Fountains and Love Parks*:


----------



## Ethan Jones

My note about BIG surprises coming in my May newsletter is up on my blog today:
https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2016/04/
Enjoy and share,
Have a blessed weekend,
ethan


----------



## Mari Oliver

I started posting Zina's Lights on my blog as of today with one chapter up so far. I like the idea of posting the first few chapters and seeing where it goes.


----------



## lisamaliga

Baked some Double Cherry French Macarons! 
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2016/04/30/french-macaron-baking-adventures-part-10-double-cherry-macarons
Here's a close-up...


----------



## geronl

Those are good looking cookies, I almost tried to eat my laptop!
--

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/04/28-copiesupdate.html

My novella is about a week away.








<-- NOT THE ACTUAL COVER.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

I just posted my launch strategy and the less than perfect results on my blog: http://waynestinnett.blogspot.com/2016/04/the-launch.html


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

T. A. Miles officially announced our new release to her followers today. The announcement was simple but worth mentioning:

http://www.theimmarcescibleword.com/2016/04/new-release-six-celestial-swords.html


----------



## T S Paul

I posted a snippet from the new book in progress, book 6. Gave a little update of my progress. I had my 3000th page hit so I Celebrated.


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: Look back at World Penguin Day, get ready for Free Comic Book Day, and meet the cutest Viking ever, courtesy of Willow. Plus, the Monkees make Michiko laugh (or at least smile happily). http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or the website: http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## LGOULD

Is the current presidential campaign encouraging more over-the-top political scenarios in fiction? I posted some thoughts about this on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Undeterred, Mrs. Horowitz shook her head, which in turn shook her bird-nest style hairdo. "Years earlier," she said, "before he asked me to marry him, everyone was so, so very impressed with his talent. They predicted such a bright future for him. Where are all of them now?"
"But Mama," said the girl, "what does the bright future he had in the past have to do with the present?"
"It has everything to do with here and now. You," said Mrs. Horowitz, turning upon me, "yes, I'm talking to you! What's your idea of the future? What are you planning to make of yourself, young man?"

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by Don Warrick, click here:
What are you planning to make of yourself, young man?


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

T. A. has decided to show off some artwork on her blog; a map for our new Dryth series. Check it out!

http://www.theimmarcescibleword.com/2016/05/celestial-empire-map-of-dryth.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *El Salto del Fraile (The Jump of the Friar)*:


----------



## Small Town Writer

I reviewed Pierce Brown's _Golden Son_: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/book-review-golden-son/

And I'm also participating in a giveaway promo this month: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/may-fantasy-giveaway/


----------



## Kristine McKinley

https://kmckinley.net/2016/05/03/april-2016-numbers/

Posted my April Numbers


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I haven't posted anything to my blog recently. I feel sort of guilty, but that's the human condition. However, that cherry macaroon looks pretty astounding. Hopefully the friar on the cliff had a chance to eat one before jumping.


----------



## Jarrett Rush

Last month marked five years since I started self-publishing. I posted about the anniversary and five lessons learned in the last five years.

http://jarrettwrites.blogspot.com/2016/04/5-self-publishing-lessons-from-first-5.html

I'm considering a post on five writing lessons I've learned too, but hesitate because I refrain from writing too much that's inside baseball about writing and publishing.


----------



## T S Paul

I posted my newest Wilson Wednesday short story. It is the longest one yet at 2300 words. http://tspaul.blogspot.com/


----------



## AlexaGrave

Just a quick and fun fantasy image post today. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/05/fantasy-image-intermission.html


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

I just wrote a post about the status of my third book, and a spin-off series I will start working on after _Ayers_ is published.

"In all seriousness: while working on this book I've come up with some things I wanted to explore, things that have grave consequences on the Interstellar Federation of Common Origin. There is a new "villain" whose existence has implications that stretch beyond the scope of a single book. There was no way to wrap everything up in just one novel (no way that would be satisfactory to the reader, at least) so I decided to continue the story in a spin-off trilogy called The Mind Discrepancy.

This way, Ayers will serve not only as a prequel to The Mind Malignancy series but also to The Mind Discrepancy series, which I will either write in parallel or after I wrap up The Mind Malignancy (I haven't decided yet). It will deal with the newly introduced Department for Oversight of Telepathy and Thoughtenhancers and a particularly difficult undercover operation. How do you go undercover among mind readers, you ask? Well, that's where the story gets complicated enough to warrant its own spin-off."

http://www.andreicherascu.com/blog/discrepancy


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Once I find my way back, my confusion will dissipate, somehow. I will sit down in front of my instrument, raise my hand, and let it hover, touching-not-touching the black and white keys. In turn they will start their dance, rising and sinking under my fingers. Music will come back, as it always does, flowing through my flesh, making my skin tingle. It will reverberate not only through my body but also through the air, glancing off every surface, making walls vanish, allowing my mind to soar--

To read more, click here:
What inspired The Music of Us


----------



## geronl

I posted about the Patty Promo


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Arriving Pachacamac*:


----------



## T S Paul

I posted the cover for my new book


----------



## SteveHarrison

My blog seems to be turning into a rant about writing advice

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/10845418-how-to-become-a-better-writer-by-not-writing


----------



## loriann

I wrote a blog post about how being involuntarily committed led to incredible happiness. 

(I'm not sure why the link still has a misspelled word in the title.) 

I also introduce one of my plants, Little Mama.

https://releasingburiedenergyblog.wordpress.com/2016/05/04/how-being-involuntarily-committed-lead-to-incredible-happiness/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

"When I write a novel, I am, first and foremost, just trying to tell a compelling story, with interesting characters, thrilling events, and a memorable setting. Sometimes, there is also a bit of cathartic saturation, where I am wallowing in a particular mood or emotion. However, there is almost always a singular thematic idea that I am chasing as well."

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2016/05/what-am-i-trying-to-say.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I share some photos from an outing to Leer in East Frisia, tea capital of Germany.


----------



## klagodzki

Today. Chapter 2 from a WIP. Would love comments!
http://klagodzki.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Some Pachacamac Favorites*:


----------



## KevinH

Just posted on delusional authors: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2016/05/delusional-authors-theyre-out-there.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Thanking you--yes, you!--and all my readers and the guests of my recent event, Call to Arms, for your support. Your vote counted, and our romance boxed set, A Touch of Passion (containing 12 amazing romance novels) has just won:



This is the announcement from The Romance Reviews:

We are pleased to inform you that the book, A Touch Of Passion by Uvi Poznansky; Mimi Barbour; Elizabeth Marx; Tamara Ferguson; Regina Puckett; B. J. Robinson; Suzanne Jenkins; Laura Taylor; Cynthia Woolf; Lisa Gillis; Traci Hall; Donna Fasano, is the winner for the category Anthology!

Carole
The Romance Reviews



Love Romance? Get this amazing collection
Kindle ★ Nook ★ 



 ★ Kobo ★ Smashwords


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I posted the second photo post of my recent trip to East Frisia with some photos and background on the Ems Barrier at Gandersum as well as some bonus sheep.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today, I posted the second photo post of my recent trip to East Frisia with some photos and background on the Ems Barrier at Gandersum as well as some bonus sheep.


You had me at "bonus sheep!" And love the Dalek shower sign. 

Betsy


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: Some promotion and cross-promotion, but the big story of the week is Monkey Queen cover artist Willow being laid up with wrist tendinitis. Get well soon, Willow! Plus a look back at Free Comic Book Day, and monkeeing around (week 2). http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## RobScottNorton

I've been playing with the idea of a fictional series of blog entries from a team featured in my book The Face Stealer.

I finally got around to sprucing up the blog and sorting out a domain. I'm quite happy with it. I see it as a 'B' project to give me an outlet to be creative with writing when I'm knee deep in editing an 'A' project novel. So far, it's been fun.

http://www.mi18.uk/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Here's an excerpt of the entire first chapter of KELPIE DREAMS.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/05/08/kelpie-dreams-an-excerpt/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You had me at "bonus sheep!" And love the Dalek shower sign.
> 
> Betsy


The Apen Remels highway truck stop can only be applauded for its sensitivity to Dalek accessibility issues.

Anyway, I'm glad you liked the pics.


----------



## JR.

I'm not a blogger, but I had to make a post of the bad news I got yesterday:

The prognosis is bad. I may not survive the year.


----------



## ilamont

I wrote an angry post about the sexual abuse scandal now engulfing the Fessenden School (where I attended middle school) and many other New England prep schools. The Spotlight team at The Boston Globe (the same investigative journalists who blew the lid off of the Catholic Church abuse scandal) had a big report on Sunday, and I shared my thoughts in the blog reaction to the Boston Globe Spotlight report about abuse at Fessenden and other New England prep schools:



> Just before the Spotlight article came out, Stettler sent another letter to alumni, dated May 5, 2016 (see below). Like the 2011 letter, it was timed to blunt the shock of the negative news coming from the media (although the headmaster claims in his latest letter that the 2011 information was "proactively shared"). The 2016 letter says "the School has received reports of sexual abuse involving at least 16 former students and one non-student by at least 5 individuals who were members of our community."
> 
> Note that the 2016 Fessenden letter acknowledges "at least" 5 individuals, but the Spotlight report only names 4. _Who is that fifth person?_
> 
> The letter goes on to say that instances of abuse were reported to the school's administration in the 1960s and 1970s but the school "according to these alumni, failed to take appropriate action."
> 
> The school's latest response? A symbolic one. "The school has removed the name of Robert F. Coffin, headmaster from 1967 to 1980, from the Fessenden ice rink."


Note that not one of the teachers has ever been charged with a crime, nor has the school been investigated by state authorities.


----------



## klagodzki

Added a pitch on behalf of my book competing in Kindle Scout. The chapters from the current WIP are also recent.

http://klagodzki.com/


----------



## harpwriter

I've been adding videos of Scottish music played at Scottish sites. Any guesses where my books are set!

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/05/the-water-is-wide-and-windsong.html


----------



## Small Town Writer

I talk about having a plan and evolving it as things come up: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/have-a-plan/


----------



## Kessie Carroll

Today I blogged about three things werewolves can teach us about romance. Plus some really pretty artwork. https://kmcarrollblog.wordpress.com/2016/05/09/three-things-werewolves-can-teach-us-about-romance/


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples from today's blog post *Pachacamac - Entering the Main Site*:


----------



## geronl

scott2218 said:


> I posted the cover for my new book


Nice!!

...

I posted the first chapter of a new continuing blog story

*Escape from the Free Republic - chapter one*

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/05/escape-from-free-republic-chapter-one.html


----------



## T S Paul

I posted a snippet from the new book I am working on. This one is more of a prequel. It takes place 100 yrs in the past. The idea is to introduce people and events that will effect the regular series in upcoming books 7, 8, and 9. http://tspaul.blogspot.com/


----------



## Aderyn Wood

A new post:

Why vampire fiction doesn't suck (or, don't judge a book by its trope!)


----------



## Hans Cummings

I've been dabbling a bit in Urban Fantasy, so I blogged some thoughts about it at VFF Publishing. Specifically, I ponder using my established fantasy world and advancing the timeline 2,000 years instead of this island Earth.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Thanking you--yes, you!--and all my readers and the guests of my recent event, Call to Arms, for your support. Your vote counted, and our romance boxed set, A Touch of Passion (containing 12 amazing romance novels) has just won:

We won and it's all your fault! Thank you!


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Remembering a broken soul after mother's day (she'd probably make an interesting character in a tragic story).

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2016/05/a-post-mothers-day-ode-to-queen-of.html


----------



## jdrew

My last blog was to announce that chapters 5 & 6 of my fantasy novel were available for free.
Chapter 7 will be going up soon.
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/free-fantasy-novel-chapter-5-6/


----------



## Cactus Lady

Occasionally on Tuesday, I like to share something that I make that's yummy, preferably healthy, and easy to make during a long day of writing. Today I'm featuring what has to be the world's best stuffed bell peppers. Now, I know stuffed peppers usually aren't anything to get very excited about, but these are, for one reason: bacon.

http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/tasty-tuesday-stuffed-bell-peppers


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/05/kelvin-grove-at-machrie-moor-stone.html

Since my writing, at the time, is set in medieval Scotland, and concerns two men who play harp and trombone, I've been posting videos of myself playing Scottish folk songs in Scotland, in settings that have some connection to Robert the Bruce and the Wars of Independence.


----------



## T S Paul

I posted my new Free weekly short story Wilson's Wednesday #8 on my blog http://tspaul.blogspot.com/


----------



## geronl

HansCummings said:


> I've been dabbling a bit in Urban Fantasy, so I blogged some thoughts about it at VFF Publishing. Specifically, I ponder using my established fantasy world and advancing the timeline 2,000 years instead of this island Earth.


How would you link them, that would be interesting.


----------



## geronl

Prisoner of the Stone

chapter one

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/05/the-prisoner-of-stone-chapter-one.html

A demonic dragon is released from his inter-dimensional prison.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Double, double misfortune, trouble 
Burning coal and blackening rubble
Let the blood in my caldron boil
Feed the flames... Oh, such a toil!

To read more click here:
Here you'll find hair-raising fun


----------



## loriann

I posted an illustration of my husband's big toe demanding a desert landscape be implanted on his foot.

https://releasingburiedenergyblog.wordpress.com/2016/05/11/go-west-young-ptsd-woman/

Plus stuff on pranic breathing breaking up buried PTSD energy, and relocating to AZ.


----------



## R. Doug

Samples of the shots posted in today's blog post *Exploring Pachacamac*:


----------



## harpwriter

Great shots, R. Doug!

I posted the first part of a guest interview with Dan Blum, the author of a book being published in September, about an 85 year old man stranded on a desert island with 6 other castaways, reflecting on his life in Nazi Germany and afterward.


----------



## R. Doug

Thank you, Laura.  So glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## MinnieC

First time I've posted here! (In this thread, I mean.) Hello!

Today I posted on my blog about why you should review my self-published book, imaginatively titled "Why you should review my self-published book".

http://janecooperbooks.com/2016/05/12/why-you-should-review-my-self-published-book/


----------



## Hans Cummings

I posted a short announcement regarding the publication of my two Seven Galaxies short stories. They were previously included in anthologies, but since the rights reverted to me (and sales of the anthologies are flat these days), I figured I ought to at least try to make them work for me.


----------



## geronl

My super-hero novella will be out today! (Amazon willing)

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/05/available-soon.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Without going deep into politics or ideology (no partisanship here), I muse about the narrative of this presidential election.

"Politics in America are turning into an interesting amalgamation of theater and storytelling. This particular national election cycle has elements of circus and reality television: bizarre and postmodern, apocalyptic and revolutionary&#8230;"

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2016/05/what-if-political-dystopia-is-our-just.html


----------



## AlexaGrave

Just posted an excerpt of Reversed, since it's release day! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/05/reversed-excerpt.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Fun Photo Friday - More Pachacamac Favorites*:


----------



## geronl

added a Story Page

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/p/stories.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

"Oh, the little mind games you can play with a good chapter title. Tweaking expectations, building tension, casting doubt. It's a lot of fun." 

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2016/05/alarming-readers-with-chapter-titles.html


----------



## T S Paul

I posted a snippet from the upcoming new book http://tspaul.blogspot.com/


----------



## Paula Cappa

If you've not read Writing Wild by Tina Welling, this is a great book on how to enhance your creative writing skills. Book Review.

https://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2016/05/02/writing-wild/


----------



## Claudia King

Brand new novel released today, chock full of just as many sexy werewolves and historical drama as the last one!
http://claudiakingerotica.blogspot.co.uk/2016/05/daughter-of-moon-released.html


----------



## Paula Cappa

This book on the craft of writing is a good one. King says that all writing is telepathy. Read more about it:

https://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2016/01/21/on-writing-fiction/


----------



## loriann

Posted on finding souvenirs of my PTSD life.

https://releasingburiedenergyblog.wordpress.com/2016/05/14/among-my-souvenirs-drugs-nervous-breakdowns-and-miss-bunny/


----------



## geronl

Escape from The Free Republic

Chapter Two

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/05/escape-from-free-republic-chapter-two.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

She scribbled something for him inside his paper napkin and, taking a quick peek, he found her name, her phone number and a little doodle of a heart. Both Leonard and Lana got up to leave at the same time: halfway through dessert--

To read more click here:
Summertime... And the livin' was easy


----------



## William Meikle

Signed a new 3 book deal with DarkFuse
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/05/15/a-new-3-book-deal-with-darkfuse/


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: Bad news (Willow's wrist tendinitis) and good news (her art-in-progress for the next Monkey Queen Book, The Crown Of Kylthena, plus a short excerpt). Plus Disney is no longer Infinite, a sale is extended, Patreon-age of note, and how Willow is keeping busy as she recovers. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## chrisstevenson

I'm Guerilla Warfare. Time for another one.

Editing: What's Your Bag?

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/2016/05/editing-whats-your-bag.html


----------



## geronl

Prisoner of Stone
Chapter Two

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/05/prisoner-of-stone-chapter-two.html

It's about an evil dragon.


----------



## James Hsu

Two posts this week.

Goodreads giveaway -- enter to win one of 20 paperback copies of my new book.
https://writtenbyjames.com/2016/05/15/im-giving-away-20-paperback-copies-of-my-book/

How I wrote a book in seven months.
https://writtenbyjames.com/2016/05/12/how-i-wrote-a-book-in-seven-months/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"Really," says Bathsheba. "I thought I spotted you standing by your window, with your sword aimed at me."
To which I explain, "I could not see a thing through the glass. It became cloudy, or something. At this time of day, even though it is only the beginning of summer, it's much too steamy in the office."
She rolls her eyes. "I've had it with men--"

To read more, click here:
At this time of your, it's much too steamy in the office


----------



## Small Town Writer

I revealed the cover for The Harvest Moon, do out in August and currently up for preorder on Amazon:
http://www.davidnethbooks.com/cover-reveal-the-harvest-moon/

Also, I write about how things get easier the more you keep working at publishing: 
http://www.davidnethbooks.com/it-gets-easier/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Ascending the Templo del Sol (Temple of the Sun)*:


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Our latest BLOG has been spoofed and may or may not be here...

https://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2016/05/16/spoof/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I guest-blog at Sarah Ash's blog today and talk about being a woman from a non-anglophone country who writes SFF.

And on my own blog, I talk about dialogue as characterisation today.


----------



## geronl

FREE for a limited time.

My novella (in my signature)

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/05/a-child-of-pink-moon-free.html


----------



## William Meikle

Guest blogging today - Long new interview with me at the Dark Regions Press site. See me ramble.

http://www.darkregions.com/news/interview-with-author-william-meikle-by-brian-m-sammons


----------



## T S Paul

I started an Amazon Free giveaway for 10 copies of my new book, visitors have to click the picture to enter http://tspaul.blogspot.com/


----------



## Nicksm28

Better to get professional help building a blog?  I hear word press is very user friendly with the drawback that it can look unprofessional (not by fault of wordpress)


----------



## harpwriter

Nick, I find wordpress and blogger both VERY user friendly.  I wouldn't see a need to pay someone to set up a blog.


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/05/the-water-is-wide-carlsluith-castle.html

My most recent blog post is another video of Scottish music being played in a medieval castle, in the series I've been posting. This is The Water is Wide, the title of the third book in my series, played at Carlsluith Castle on the Galloway Coast of Scotland, a place that would have been very familiar to Robert the Bruce.

My previous blog post was the first in a series of interviews with Dan Blum, an up and coming author with a fantastic literary novel about a former soldier in the Wehrmacht, journaling both his past, and his present life as a c


----------



## geronl

Short Story

Chronicles of Neron

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/05/chronicles-of-neron-short-story.html


----------



## Nicksm28

Thank you Laura, and if I may ask what inspired you to write on that specific topic?  It is a very interesting mix.


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge

On the blog today, I'm talking about Nicholas Fisk and other favourite authors who have died.
http://wrgingell.com/favourite-authors-nicholas-fisk/


----------



## T S Paul

I just posted the book cover for the New book out this week.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I haven't posted to my blog recently. I feel somewhat guilty.


----------



## geronl

I posted the link to the Superhero Sale at Genre Reader

to this: https://genrereader.com/2016/05/18/superhero-fiction-sale/


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

57 years ago today...this is the amazing untold, real life story of Jackie Cochran and her leadership in helping UK and the US to fight World War II.

https://kathyclarkauthor.wordpress.com/2016/05/18/corner-of-the-sky/


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples of the shots I posted today in *Exploring Templo del Sol (the Temple of the Sun)*:


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/05/dan-blum-author-of-feet-say-run-part-2.html

Dan Blum speaks, part 2, on his upcoming novel, The Feet Say Run.

It is the story of an 85-year-old man, stranded with six others on a deserted island asking, "What is my particular crime? Why did I deserve this fate?"

His journal tells of their lives on the island, and also of his own life, his past in Nazi Germany, and more.


----------



## T S Paul

I put my new book announcement on my blog https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FWFFQ7Y


----------



## geronl

Escape from the Free Republic - Chapter Three

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/05/escape-from-free-republic-chapter-three.html


----------



## AlexaGrave

Just wrote up my response about Captain America: Civil War! Team Cap!

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/05/team-cap-all-way.html


----------



## KevinH

Just posted "Reflections after 3 years of Self-Publishing" - http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2016/05/reflections-after-3-years-of-self.html


----------



## ancaiovita

The short story is this: you can place two species of hydra animals in the same environment at a temperature of 10 degrees Celsius. One will age (Hydra oligactis) and the other one won't (Hydra vulgaris).
Now here are the details.
http://longevityletter.com/how-temperature-switches-aging-on-and-off-in-hydra-animals/


----------



## geronl

Prisoner of the Stone - chapter three

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/05/prisoner-of-stone-chapter-three.html

The evil dragon and Aron time travel for the first time


----------



## LadyG

My blog post today is an angry response to an article on xoJane. It has nothing to do with writing or with any of my books, and it's probably going to come back and bite me in the butt. But it's something that I really felt needed to be said. https://ajgoode.com/2016/05/20/my-response-to-xojane/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Kick off your flip-flops and take my hand
Sink your tows in the warm sand
In each shell, a story hides
A secret whispers under crash of tides--

To read more click here:
A please where sirens call your name


----------



## R. Doug

The pictures I posted in today's *Fun Photo Friday - Templo del Sol Favorites*:


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

The other day I posted about how my adventures as an amateur genealogist have helped inspire my historical-fiction writing: http://thesecondsentence.blogspot.com/2016/05/why-genealogy-is-good-for-historical.html


----------



## Paula Cappa

Want to know what Ray Bradbury advises about the craft of writing? This is a must read for mystery, sci-fi, or horror writers. Check out my book review.

https://paulacappa.wordpress.com/2016/02/11/writing-is-survival-ray-bradburys-zen/


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've always loved that book. It never fails to inspire.


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant

I have two Bradbury quotes from the book that I printed and framed sitting right beside my computer, right next to my wooden front-end loader toy (dig into the work) and the mug labeled "Creative Pursuits" filled with pens.

"You must stay drunk on writing so reality cannot destroy you."

"Work. Don't think. Be still. Work."

I'm going to have to reprint them. After all these years, the color is beginning to fade...but not the message.


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/05/skye-boat-song-hermitage-castle.html

Skye Boat Song, theme of the Outlander series, played at Hermitage Castle. My books involve time travel to medieval Scotland, so I've been playing Scottish songs at medieval Scottish locations. Hermitage Castle is famous for its reputation of being haunted by the tormented souls of the evil Lord de Soulis, who lived during the time in which my books are set.


----------



## jl_theprofessor

My scintillating Captain America review will be up soon.


----------



## geronl

I wrote that I was distracted today.










I managed to forget what I was even looking for. Some how.


----------



## R. Doug

geronl said:


> I wrote that I was distracted today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to forget what I was even looking for. Some how.


Nice pair of .45 ACP Thompson M1927 submachine guns.


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: Fly Yokai airlines with Willow, a _Wandering Star_ not connected to Lee Marvin, and "It's (fill in the blank day), Charlie Brown!" Plus Monkee-ing around redux, round 3. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## Nicksm28

What sort of niche do writers here find attracts followers/readers to your blog?  As opposed to just a "writing" blog of which there are many.


----------



## lvcabbie

Just posted an excerpt of Chapter Two, The Sailor and The Carpenter, Father Serra's Legacy to my blog @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com. Enjoy and would appreciate your response in one of the boxes at the end of the blog. Thanks.


----------



## geronl

lvcabbie said:


> Just posted an excerpt of Chapter Two, The Sailor and The Carpenter, Father Serra's Legacy to my blog @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com. Enjoy and would appreciate your response in one of the boxes at the end of the blog. Thanks.


All I saw there was a post about hurting your arm


----------



## geronl

Nicksm28 said:


> What sort of niche do writers here find attracts followers/readers to your blog? As opposed to just a "writing" blog of which there are many.


tumbleweeds

I do get some traffic when I post science fiction stories, though.


----------



## geronl

*Escape from the Free Republic*
_
Chapter Four_

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/05/escape-from-free-republic-chapter-four.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Luchita Lunch in Lima*:


----------



## lvcabbie

geronl said:


> All I saw there was a post about hurting your arm


Check it out again. The post is @ http://msgdaleday.blogspot.com/ for Sunday, May 22


----------



## geronl

Prisoner of the Stone

chapter 4

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/05/prisoner-of-stone-chapter-four.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry is on WRITING A SERIES.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/05/24/building-a-series/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

And as it spreads its feathers I think I see out there, behind the flutter, a curvaceous outline of a nude. I ache to touch her flesh. It is glowing with warm, reddish hues of terra-cotta. Her breasts are tipped with gold--

To read more click here:
Her breasts are tipped with gold


----------



## harpwriter

https://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/05/welcome-back-to-dan-blum-in-his-third.html

Dan Blum talks about his upcoming book, _The Feet Say Run_. Hans Jaeger, 85, is caught on a deserted island with six other castaways. What was my particular crime, he asks. Why did I deserve this fate? He journals, perhaps seeking the answer, of his life on the island, and his past life, from his youth in Nazi Germany to his middle years in Iowa and his later years on a South Pacific island.

I did the formatting and am doing the publishing for this, and it's one of the best books I've read in a long time, profound, great historical accuracy, funny, poignant, all of which kept me turning page after page, unable to put it down.


----------



## Small Town Writer

I talk about what to send to your print book formatter: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/what-to-send-to-your-print-formatter/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Two Last Stops in Lima*:


----------



## T S Paul

I posted the release of my ninth book - the second trilogy. and it was Wednesday so the new Wilson Wednesday went up today too. https://tspaul.blogspot.com/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

At the other side of the valley, the sun has just begun to rise. At first, its blood-tinged rays shoot straight into my eyes, blinding me. They make me blink, so it takes me time to adjust, to notice how, out of the shimmering air out there, the rays are starting to carve out three distinct silhouettes--

To read more, click here:
Beach reading: the rays are starting to carve out three distinct silhouettes


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Fun Photo (and Video) Friday - Farewell, Lima*:



















And a Link to the video embedded in the same blog post:


----------



## A. S. Warwick

I was recently interviewed! Rather a new experience for me, being a very small fish in a massive ocean.

https://mistandshadows.com/2016/05/28/a-recent-interview/


----------



## geronl

Escape From The Free Republic - Chapter Five

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/05/escape-from-free-republic-chapter-five.html

One of my on-going blog stories.


----------



## Nancy_G

An excerpt from my new upcoming contemporary romance release, _And Never Let Her Go_, set for June 3, following other posts leading up to the excerpt. Yes, I've been reading Launch to Market following Write to Market! 

New Release Post


----------



## T S Paul

I posted the book cover for my new book due next week


----------



## geronl

T S Paul said:


> I posted the book cover for my new book due next week


I think I am jealous of your cover images.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

I can't help myself. In just about every novel I've ever written there is at least one character who is a flat-out weirdo. Sometimes they are just quirky, other times they are psychologically damaged, and a few of these people are totally insane.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2016/05/every-story-needs-weirdo.html


----------



## Matthew Stott

'Apocalypse Hill' info:

https://mrmatthewstott.com/2016/05/27/apocalypse-hill-release-date/










And a sliver of strange:

https://mrmatthewstott.com/2016/05/29/strange-stories/


----------



## KevinH

I posted on _How to Make A Fast $50 Offline_: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2016/05/how-to-make-fast-50-offline-or-lost-art.html


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: The first draft of the next Monkey Queen book, _The Crown Of Kylthena_, is finished! (Finally.) Also, horticultural how not to's from Willow, soaring above the clouds, the good times are here, and DUCK! http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## chrisstevenson

Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:

Trouble in Diversity Land?

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/2016/05/trouble-in-diversity-land.html


----------



## geronl

Prisoner of the Stone

chapter five

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/05/prisoner-of-stone-chapter-five.html


----------



## Queen Mab

My latest blog post--and apologies if I posted it here already. I don't think I did!

It's about my upcoming book, the follow-up to Elsie Street, on preorder and releasing June 5. Genre is MM romance/LGBT fiction.

https://gabriellawest.net/2016/05/02/elsie-street-sequel-now-on-preorder/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today I talk about the Lester Dent pulp fiction master plot and how I came across a modern application in a German TV series.


----------



## AlexaGrave

Last week I was super distracted, so I blogged about what's been distracting me (though today I have to write, really).

For The Hippocampi!

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/05/for-hippocampi.html


----------



## Aderyn Wood

My review of the series companion, 'The World of Ice and Fire' - a must for diehard Game of Throne fans (of the books)

http://www.aderynwood.com/2016/05/the-world-of-ice-fire-must-for-diehard.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week is "Ever Think About Not Writing?" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/05/eating-medieval-armies-on-march.html

Today's post is a little bit on feeding a medieval army! And I thought it took a lot of food to feed my nine kids!


----------



## MattHonorato

Just posted a new piece on my Bestiary about "The Manticore" https://matthonoratofiction.wordpress.com/2016/05/30/bestiary-3-the-manticore/ 
Fantasy fans might enjoy it


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Suzette gurgled so Charity took that as her approval and began reading, "My Darling Child of my Heart, if you know nothing else, know I love you, and wanted you from the moment I knew of your existence. I know you will grow up knowing love. Your father loves you, and he will see that you have enough love to make up for my not being with you as you become who you are meant to be. I would give anything to be with you, but sometimes God's plans do not match our own. I have no doubt you will grow to be the most beautiful and amazing person ever. I want nothing but the best for you. Never doubt that you were and are loved. I am leaving you in in the care of my two best friends. Your father and Charity will see you never lack for anything, of that I am certain. When you see the sun, know it is only me keeping watch over you, but don't despair on the days there are clouds. The sun never leaves. It is only tucked out of sight for a short span in time."

Excerpt from Concealed in My Heart by Regina Puckett, which is included in A Touch of Passion. To read more click here:
Beach reading: The sun never leaves


----------



## Small Town Writer

Last week I wrote about steering your career to where you want it to go...even if you're not there yet.

http://www.davidnethbooks.com/career-steering/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

At the end of the cab ride to Sunrise home, the silence is finally broken when my father glances at me, and his face softens, and he says, "Anita is right. I have been tearing her, inside. I need to separate what is real and what is not--"

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by David Kudler, click here:
When a father says, I was not prepared for you, forgive me


----------



## Hans Cummings

I posted a brief wrap-up of my very disappointing experience at ConQuest 47 over at VFF Publishing.


----------



## harpwriter

After several posts on Scottish music, Scottish historic sites, and Dan Blum's forthcoming book, today I posted an excerpt from my own upcoming novel, the fifth and (presumably, quite likely) final in my Blue Bells Chronicles.

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/06/excerpt-battle-is-oer.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Blake took them to a restaurant right off the water on the edge of the cove. From the table where they sat, they could look out over the water. She saw there was a small island in the middle of the bay.
"That island? Does anyone live on it? And what are those animals that are all over the beach?"

To read more from the pen of Cindy Woolf click here:
Beach reading: The ocean, the sun setting making the sky glow orange and pink


----------



## geronl

I posted some "cover pictures" I made while I was playing around on GIMP and a story idea that is sort of connected to each of them.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/06/cover-pictures-fail.html


----------



## T S Paul

I posted my new short story and my new book went live this morning so lots today! https://tspaul.blogspot.com/


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about how the traditional vs. self-publishing conflict has evolved on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## blancheking

I have an author interview and book feature. I really liked CG's fire series, so I thought it might be helpful to learn about her writing process

https://blanchecking.wordpress.com/2016/06/02/author-stories-c-gockel/


----------



## geronl

Chapter for my on-going blog story

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/06/escape-from-free-republic-chapter-six.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

A few years back I started writing a biography, which I am yet to complete: my father's life. The starting point was this moment, when the old man, who was an author, poet and artist in the prime of his life, nods to sleep, propped by pillows on his armchair:

"Here is the place - he can bring it back - his first home--"
To read more, click here:
Fusion of Dream and Reality: My Father's Life


----------



## llis

Something I think most here can relate to: A blog post I wrote for Rocky Mountain Fiction Writers on the author-editor relationship: "Editorial love and the question of who hires whom"

http://rmfw.org/editorial-love-and-the-question-of-who-hires-whom-by-laura-lis-scott/


----------



## EvanPickering

I wrote a blog post recently about sustainable writing habits called 'Five Hundred Words.'

Ya gotta set up a system that rewards you. Or else the writing will become hellish! or at least the pressure to write.

https://evanpickeringauthor.com/2016/05/30/five-hundred-words/


----------



## geronl

Now I have added Chapter Six of the_ other_ on-going blog story.

Prisoner of the Stone
http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/06/prisoner-of-stone-chapter-six.html

I also linked to Patty's promo and included it at the top of the story too.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

In my exhaustion I can barely move my lips, yet I know she will read me. "What's his name?" 
"Solomon."
"Yes," I say, telling myself how fortunate it is for him, and how timely, to be named for peace. "Solomon."
There is a time to kill and a time to heal, a time to tear down and a time to build. How fortunate it is for me to find myself back here. I am a father. I am the keeper of my family, and the shepherd of my people. What a moment this is, the perfect moment to usher in a new era.

To read more, click here:
Enjoy Father's Day together: read A Peak at Bathsheba


----------



## Nicksm28

Do authors here find a difference between "free" word press blogs as opposed to purchased domains?  Do they come across as of a lesser quality?


----------



## lisamaliga

Two attempts at making French Blackberry Macarons:
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2016/06/05/french-macaron-baking-adventures-part-11-blackberry-macaron-blues/


----------



## Robert Dahlen

Quiet week on the Monkey Queen Books blog, but there is a small update on _The Crown Of Kylthena_, a bonus bit of Monkeeing around and, courtesy of Willow, what happens when you leave twin teens in charge of the moon. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or the website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## harpwriter

It's been an incredibly productive few weeks! I'm back to blogging on a somewhat regular basis, and this morning also got back to my Gaelic Word a Day blog. Today, I posted specifically about all my updates to it: http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/06/updates-on-gaelic-word-day.html

If you're interested in the Gaelic Word a Day itself, it is here: https://gaelicwordaday.wordpress.com/welcome-to-word-a-day/


----------



## Peter Spenser

I put it there so you can skip it if you're not in the mood today.

http://peterspenser.blogspot.com


----------



## Aderyn Wood

My writing process - step two - outlining

http://www.aderynwood.com/2016/06/my-writing-process-step-two-outlining.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

My second thought was not exactly a thought. Rather, it was a jolt of alarm. I could see, quite plainly, that his handwriting had changed. It was with a shaky, trembling hand that my dad wrote,
"Lenny my son, I wish I could go on keeping this from you, but at this point I can no longer do it. I'm in pain, severe pain, and it's been wrecking me for the past three months--"

To read more click here:
Enjoy Father's Day together: read The Music of Us


----------



## Small Town Writer

Last week I talked about how my paperback sales are higher than any other format. I break down my numbers for the first 8 months on my website:

http://www.davidnethbooks.com/dont-forget-paperbacks/


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Yes! Trying to help a friend and her son, please check it out & share it to help out.  A Bike for Dominic


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/06/amazing-grace-at-hermitage-castle-kirk.html

On my research trips, I play Scottish music in Scottish locations. Amazing Grace isn't particularly Scottish, but today's video is at the reputedly haunted Hermitage Castle, or rather at the kirkyard just five minute from it.


----------



## Thomas Watson

There are no guarantees...

https://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/


----------



## T S Paul

I just posted that my new book is now live


----------



## Jess Haines

This isn't the latest one, but I'd like to share a book review I did last week. I really (really) enjoyed the self-published horror novel THE DEVIL'S MOUTH by Matt Kincade.

If you want the latest, I just posted about a new release, #AmWriting. It's a collection of letters from about 60 authors to give writing advice to our younger selves. All net proceeds benefit The Wayne Foundation, so if you're interested in purchasing it, it all goes to a good cause.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hello everyone,

Today, I'm guest blogging for Imajin Books. A while back I took a break from writing novels to try a novella. I now have one published novella, DEAD MAN FLOATING and three more in the works. Today's blog is about the pros and cons of writing whodunits in both lengths. "The Long and the Short of It" is at http://www.imajinbooks.com/ibblog/2016/5/30/the-long-and-short-of-it

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## T S Paul

I posted an Amazon Giveaway https://giveaway.amazon.com/p/42b11d59f96deb40


----------



## R. Doug

Hi, All. Just returned from Alaska.

Last week I ran my *annual Memorial Day blog post*, and rounded out the week with a post on the *D-Day Invasion Beaches* and the story of *82nd Airborne paratrooper John Steele's harrowing experience*.

Sample shots from each blog post:


----------



## R. Doug

This week's posts began with our *arrival into Puntarenas, Costa Rica*. Sample shots:


----------



## R. Doug

And from Puntarenas we headed *deep into the Costa Rican jungle*. Sample shots:


----------



## Penelope Redmont

Posted a couple of days ago -- my five tips on how to write a book... I started writing around 15 years ago. It was very much a start-stop-start thing. Now I seem to be writing consistently, and wondered what I'd learned that helped.

So, the five tips -- http://peneloperedmont.com/write-book-5-tips/

Hope they help you if you're starting and stopping like I did for years. And years.


----------



## Bishoppess

R. Doug said:


> Hi, All. Just returned from Alaska.


hey, cool! Which part (Used to live there, so I get curious  )

I posted to my blog today. Experimenting with Photoshop...

https://rcoots.wordpress.com/2016/06/09/glorious-color/


----------



## R. Doug

Bishoppess said:


> hey, cool! Which part (Used to live there, so I get curious  )
> 
> I posted to my blog today. Experimenting with Photoshop...
> 
> https://rcoots.wordpress.com/2016/06/09/glorious-color/


Ketchikan, Skagway, Juneau, Seward, Glacier Bay, Hubbard Glacier, Portage Glacier, Anchorage, and a lodge just west of Talkeetna. Much of the trip was via cruise ship, as you can probably tell.


----------



## matt5ki

After a lot of self promotion with my latest book recently, this week I took the decision to write about my wedding venue hunt. 

https://matthewdrzymala.com/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Looking for a great gift? Why not something you can enjoy together?

Lose yourself in a touch of passion. Whether it's the beauty in a song or the magic of a kiss, the agony of heartbreak or the hunger of yearning, explore ecstasy and desire in these captivating full-length, award winning novels, written by eight bestselling, USA Today and NY Times authors:



&#1040454; #kindle http://BookShow.me/B017DVII20 
&#1040454; #Nook http://tinyurl.com/AToP-nook
&#1040454; #kobo http://tinyurl.com/AToP-kobo 
&#1040454; #itunes http://tinyurl.com/AToP-appl


----------



## chrisstevenson

Guerrilla Warfare for Writers:

Celebrity Blurbs

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/2016/06/celebrity-blurbs.html


----------



## R. Doug

A couple of samples from the eight shots I posted in today's *Fun Photo Friday - Puntarenas and Capuchin Favorites*:


----------



## Paula Cappa

Writers, authors ... If you are looking for a good book on the craft of writing, catch some of these reviews and the recommended list.

https://paulacappa.wordpress.com/reviews-of-writing-craft-books/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I like to think of myself as a modern man. A confused one. One left to his own devices, because of one thing: the silence of God. When Isaac, my father, lay on his deathbed, waiting for me, or rather, for his favorite son to come in, he suspected, somehow, that he was about to be fooled. And yet, God kept silent. Now, all these years later, I wonder about it--

To read more, click here:
Enjoy Father's Day together: read A Favorite Son


----------



## geronl

I posted a short story.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/06/chronometer-brotherhood-short-story.html

Time travelling company trying to make changes in time for profit.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted *More Deals For You, More Fun For Me* about multi-author promos in general and this weekend's mystery/thriller promo in particular:



> If you like stories with mystery, suspense, and thrills, this is a great weekend for you! Over thirty Mystery, Suspense, and Thriller books have been marked down on June 11 and 12 to the affordable price of... *Free!* This is the latest multi-author promotional event that I have joined...


----------



## geronl

Escape from the Free Republic- Chapter Seven

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/06/escape-from-free-republic-chapter-seven.html



> After surviving the orbital bombardment, Tom and the rebels learn that the rebel meeting in Valla had been compromised. Sandy leads troops personally to rescue rebel leaders, which include her father


----------



## matt5ki

After a recent 'off-topic- post this weekend I updated about my new book being available on Kobo and Smashwords and hopefully it'll be in UK shops and libraries in July:

www.matthewdrzymala.com


----------



## Matthew Stott

*Apocalypse Hill: Cat Flap*

This incident takes place during the events of _Apocalypse Hill_.

https://mrmatthewstott.com/2016/06/13/apocalypse-hill-cat-flap/


----------



## Small Town Writer

I discuss the importance of a mailing list: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/the-importance-of-a-mailing-list/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Finally he says, "Your mother, she used to string them together, to make a long necklace. She would stare at the inner layer of each shell, and tip it over this way and that to capture the light, saying it reminded her, somehow, of a rainbow. Remember?"
I cannot help but look away, as a sudden shiver goes through my spine. My father draws closer to me, and without taking no for an answer, he tightens my jacket around me and zips it up, to ward off the cold. "There," he says. "The sun is gone. Time to go home."

To read more click here:
Enjoy Father's Day together: read The White Piano


----------



## AlexaGrave

Just posted an excerpt from S.O.L. Air. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/06/sol-air-excerpt.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *A Quick Stop before Our Jungle Expedition*:


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Beyoncé ain't got the market cornered on lemonade... or iced teas for that matter! Go check out the blog for a few disjointed thoughts about it and a link to a great Pinterest board.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2016/06/the-joys-of-summer-refreshments.html


----------



## William Meikle

On speed writing and a new novel

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/06/14/on-speed-writing-and-a-new-novel/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

For a while I leaf through this book, which Lenny's bought me. I bet he's real excited. He so looks forward to becoming a father, the second time around. I can just see him in my head, like, holding the baby's hand, guiding him already in his first steps. Then, letting go, he's gonna take a step or two back, and hold his breath, waiting there for the little one to walk into his open arms--

To read more, click here:
Enjoy #FathersDay together: read My Own Voice


----------



## matt5ki

I'm taking part in #ComedyBookWeek and have updated my site before the event starts on 16th.

Can't wait to take part with lots of great authors! 

https://matthewdrzymala.com/2016/06/14/comedybookweek-join-the-funny/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Disjointed thoughts about change and self-assessment, a sort of creative exorcism. Read it or not, it was done to cleanse. But if you find sense in it, then go ahead and discuss. Please do...

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2016/06/self-assess-and-discuss.html


----------



## Abigail Dunard

I've recently started a new blog series about research for writers. I'm posting less frequently than I originally intended, because (surprise!) writing about research requires a fair bit of research.

But I'm excited for future posts in the works. I'm planning a visit a history museum's archives and interviewing some interesting folks. Should be fun and educational (which is the best sort of fun).

http://www.7thtitan.com/writers-need-research/


----------



## T S Paul

New Short story on my Blog https://tspaul.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kessie Carroll

I'm participating in the launch of Ackerman and Puglisi's latest book, The Urban Settings Thesaurus. I've been reading/using it and it's an absolute gold mine. The authors are running all kinds of contests and giveaways. It's so fun.

https://kmcarrollblog.wordpress.com/2016/06/15/need-help-writing-urban-settings-we-got-your-back/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Tárcoles - No Lions, No Tigers, No Bears, but Oh My!*:


----------



## colleesu

What are stories for?

Why do we read them? Why do we need them? How does knowing about this need help writers to craft their stories?

Here are my ponderings: https://cmsubasic.com/blog/


----------



## geronl

Chapter Eight of a blog story. 2,000+ word chapter. The whole story is right near 14k.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/06/escape-from-free-republic-chapter-eight.html


----------



## harpwriter

I posted a giveaway of an 8 x 10 photograph of a misty castle--Urquhart Castle on the shore of Loch Ness, which is the basis for my fictional castle of Glenmirril.

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/06/giveaway.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I adore my son, which lures me into seeing myself-my own image, only more invincible-in him. So what if he is rebellious? I must have been the same way at his age. Back then, did I not leave my father, exchanging the safety of his home for something unknown, for adventure? Did I not defy his charge for me to remain there, in Hebron, and support him in his time of need?

To read more, click here:
Enjoy Father's Day together: read The Edge of Revolt


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

"I love to create a vivid sense of place, where readers can practically feel the grime and smell the odors. Hopefully, I have occasionally managed it."

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2016/06/creepy-places-with-strange-odors-and.html


----------



## Christopher Kerns

My first post in about a month, with updates on:

1) a new cover
2) audiobook progress through ACX
3) upcoming promo campaign
4) book #2 in my series and upcoming deadlines

http://chris-kerns.com/fiction/haylie-black-series-next-100-days/


----------



## geronl

harpwriter said:


>


Great pic! I could it with the title: _Broken Castle_ or something


----------



## harpwriter

geronl said:


> Great pic! I could it with the title: _Broken Castle_ or something


Thank you! I took this picture on one of my research trips. It's the castle and tower on which I base my fictional castle. It has a little editing to create the 'mist' around the edge.

And of course there's a giveaway going on of this picture!

Today's blog post is in my Gaelic Word a Day, words about food and meals: https://gaelicwordaday.wordpress.com/2016/06/17/hungry-like-a-madadh-allaidh/


----------



## harpwriter

On my other blog, which focuses more on medieval history, I've posted a video of Cantiga, played on harp in a medieval dress (I mean I am in the medieval dress, the harp is not in a medieval dress) a medieval Scottish castle (the harp and I are both in the medieval Scottish castle) with a brief history (very brief!) of cantigas.

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/06/medieval-music-cantigas.html


----------



## JTriptych

Some useless trivia about my post-apocalyptic book series.

https://jtriptych.wordpress.com/2016/06/17/10-things-you-didnt-know-about-the-glooming/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Birds of the Tarcoles River*:


----------



## T S Paul

Put up my new book cover.


----------



## Scotty Weeks

How (not) to get ripped off in India. A short vignette from some train station times.


----------



## geronl

T S Paul said:


> Put up my new book cover.


whoa, that is very nice


----------



## geronl

Chapter Nine of my on-going blog sci-fi story

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/06/escape-from-free-republic-chapter-nine.html


----------



## matt5ki

My update today is about my upcoming appearance on local radio, so if anybody would like to hear me thumping out of their speakers, here's your chance! haha 

https://matthewdrzymala.com/2016/06/18/radio-gaga-listen-to-my-live-interview/


----------



## hunterone

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Nathan Bransford's procrastination subforum has a popular thread just like this. It's a friendly place where your spam can be cherished and celebrated.
> 
> Today, I blogged about how to write a great author bio, and your favorite gay boys from In Living Color's 'Men on Film' made a guest appearance:
> 
> Let's Talk About Bios, Baby. Let's Talk About You and Me.
> 
> Okay, your turn.


No. I don't have time and nothing i say will be of interest to people. They don't want to see income reports. They want to see their own


----------



## harpwriter

The song The Boar's Head, and an excerpt from my first book, in which the unfortunate Niall Campbell, medieval Highlander, finds himself in modern Inverness's nicest restaurant and strives to impress a woman by ordering eel and a boar's head.

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/06/the-boars-head-excerpt.html


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

In my ongoing effort to remain in KU, but not "put all my eggs in one basket," I recently opened an online store, selling products related to my books. I've had quite a few orders already and just posted about it on my blog. The link to the blog and the Ship's Store are in my sig line.


----------



## Nicksm28

harpwriter said:


> The song The Boar's Head, and an excerpt from my first book, in which the unfortunate Niall Campbell, medieval Highlander, finds himself in modern Inverness's nicest restaurant and strives to impress a woman by ordering eel and a boar's head.
> 
> http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/06/the-boars-head-excerpt.html


Very nice. "The Boar's Head" has alot of atmosphere. Subscribed to your blog.


----------



## Penelope Redmont

I just posted my super-easy, minimalist plotting method -- http://peneloperedmont.com/plotting-fiction-3-plotting-tips-make-easy/

It's useful if you're like me, and hate plotting. There's only a few things to get your head around.


----------



## WestofCassy

I did a blog post on Cassandraskywest.com on how I broke through the ceiling of my wph.

http://wp.me/p7DoD6-1i


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Well, it was low-hanging fruit for me, so I *blogged about the children's book promo* this weekend.


----------



## JasonSmithers

Hey all,
I just wanted to share some thoughts that will hopefully encourage you to write about this past week's tragedies in Orlando. If you have thoughts, I would love to hear them. http://unfinished.life/push-against-the-darkness/


----------



## Dan Fiorella

Finally posted something new to the blog. Got to go to a writers panel for the Tonight Show...
http://www.danfiorella.com/easy-as-falling-off-a-blog/brushes-with-celebrity-the-fallon-panel


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This past fortnight on the Monkey Queen Books blog: Willow shares sheep and shibas, meet some other French (and Quebecois) artists, take to the air, and get your very own _Wandering Star_. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the website: http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## R. Doug

First in this week's five-part series on the mess we've made of our political system here in the U.S. this year: *Election 2016 - How the Hell Did We Get Here?*


----------



## Small Town Writer

I discuss group promos on my website this week: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/group-promos/


----------



## R. Doug

Part Two in this week's five-part series on the mess we've made of our political system here in the U.S. this year: *Election 2016 - Why the Hell Did We Get Here?*


----------



## Penelope Redmont

I'm messing about starting my next novel. I thought I knew what I wanted to write, but it isn't working.

So, I blogged some strategies for starting your novel: http://peneloperedmont.com/write-novel-4-easy-ways-start-next-book/

I'm going to write a list of titles, and hope that something clicks.


----------



## Queen Mab

I blogged about the recent tragic shooting in Orlando, with my thoughts about how LGBT people are now being treated with greater respect in America.

https://gabriellawest.net/2016/06/21/orlando-a-week-later/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Why not check out my latest blog entry - "So These Two Writers Walk Into A Bar".

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/06/22/so-these-two-writers-walk-into-a-bar/


----------



## geronl

R. Doug said:


> Part Two in this week's five-part series on the mess we've made of our political system here in the U.S. this year: *Election 2016 - Why the Hell Did We Get Here?*


Whoever wins will have to pardon themselves.


----------



## geronl

Sapin Pets, a short story (or rather a possible part of a future ebook, who knows)

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/06/short-story-sapin-pets.html


----------



## William Meikle

Announcing the HEROES OF RED HOOK anthology from Golden Goblin Press
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/06/22/announcing-the-heroes-of-red-hook-anthology/


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/06/eating-medieval-cookies-of-joy.html A medieval recipe from a twelfth century saint for "Cookies of Joy!"


----------



## lisamaliga

"I WANT YOU: Seduction Emails from a Narcissist" shows Arlen J. Stevenson's arc of seduction with eighteen different women. You'll meet poetic Southern Pecan, desperate Betsy, flirty Debra, and lonely Ginger.

This brief excerpt shows Arlen seducing Southern Pecan.

https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2016/06/22/i-want-you-seduction-emails-from-a-narcissist-new-cover-excerpt

NEW COVER:


----------



## matt5ki

Tonight I've updated with a dedicated page for #ComedyBookWeek that I am a part of. Really looking forward to it!

https://matthewdrzymala.com/comedybookweek/


----------



## VMJaskiernia

I've started writing short Scenes on my blog  Kept it up a while now, working on the sixth scene, and I'm liking how the experiment is going. It keeps me busy when I'm stuck in my book and helps to keep people entertained (I hope).

https://vmjaskiernia.com/category/scenes/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Saturday morning a light rain fell, adding to the chilly, fall mood. Beach season was truly over. Harley didn't want to leave. If only it could be summer again, with her children home all day and the laziness of it accessible to them all. Hoping she'd have the upcoming summer to enjoy, she ended the speculation, refusing to allow anything to mar the peace she had, in part due to her husband's attention the night before, hoping they'd been discreet enough. He'd whispered to her--

To read more, click here:
If only it could be summer again


----------



## R. Doug

Part three on this week's five-part series on the upcoming presidential election, what went wrong, and how to fix it: *Election 2016 - Fixing This System Long Term*


----------



## R. Doug

geronl said:


> Whoever wins will have to pardon themselves.


Too true!


----------



## Thomas Watson

Regarding the uncertainties of life.

https://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"Come here," I whisper to her. 
Instead she goes to the window. I find myself unable to say anything, so instead I make a note to myself, to write down these words, later: "The fragrance of your garments is like the fragrance of Lebanon. You are a garden locked up, my sister, my bride. You are a spring enclosed, a sealed fountain."

To read more click here:
You are a spring enclosed, a sealed fountain


----------



## jdrew

My last blog was about the work that's gone into getting my next book, a fantasy novel, into print. It hasn't been easy and I'm not talking about writing the book, just getting it formatted to print.
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/fall-of-western-&#8230;ready-to-publish/


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/06/more-on-hildegard-of-bingen-and-her.html

Getting back to the original source for 'Cookies of Joy,' the medieval visionary, abbess, author, composer, and diplomat, Hildegard of Bingen--and her thoughts on what various plants do to or for people.


----------



## AlexaGrave

Silly little life post. Even writers have to clean.  Challenge Accepted! Maybe...

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/06/challenge-accepted-kind-of-maybe.html


----------



## R. Doug

Part 4: *Election 2016 - But How Do We Fix This Year's Mess?*


----------



## Penelope Redmont

I'm a huge fan of the Scrivener writing app, so I just posted http://peneloperedmont.com/scrivener-end-chaos-manage-writing-life/ -- manage your writing life with Scrivener.

Yes, there's a learning curve, but if you feel that you're wasting time, and aren't as creative and productive as you might be, Scrivener may be right for you.


----------



## MichealC

Yes, finally posted the first article in what I hope to be a long lived and much visited niche of the interwebs. Why you need an Editor


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum

I don't consent


----------



## R. Doug

Final installment of my five-parter on this year's election debacle: *Election 2016 - A Call to Arms*


----------



## geronl

Chapter 10 of my blog story, more than 3,200 words! The whole story is almost half a novel now.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/06/escape-from-free-republic-chapter-ten.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

✨ Start the summer with a bang: Here are three excerpts, specifically chosen for their impact, from each one of the novels in my series, Still Life with Memories: "That morning in training camp it was not the sound of loading, nor was it that distinct ping that alerted me to danger, but the whisper of blades of grass tearing asunder, falling with a whoosh left and right as the bullet came flying straight at me. Like a thunderbolt, it hit my shoulder--"

To read more click here:
Start the summer with a bang: Still Life with Memories


----------



## Max Zsol

I just posted an entry about finding (or regaining!) motivation: *Why do you write?*

Most of my writing is dedicated to my fiction but I'm trying to dedicate more time to my blog. I have found that writing with my phone has enabled me to be productive during those small pockets of free time we get during the day.


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: An update on the release of the next book, _The Crown Of Kylthena_, as well as Willow getting witchy, Francophone artists being shared, and losing yourself in a book. Plus, "love is" times 7.5. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Marie closed the door and locked it. She crept back to the bed and got her cell phone, keying in 9-1-1... The dispatcher said they would send cars out right away. She hung up and went back to her door. She could hear Pam's voice, low and pleading, and her mother whimpering. She didn't know if she should go out to help them or stay locked in her room. What would make things better? Worse? She chose staying put. In less than five minutes, she heard the whoosh of cars out front and then a loud "Bang!"

To read more from Suzanne Jenkins pen, click here:
Start the summer with a bang: At Odds with Destiny


----------



## Penelope Redmont

Do you struggle with blogging? In my "real" life as a marketer, I know how powerful blogging can be.

For anyone who's wondering what to blog about, I posted some tips. Blog content ideas for novelists - http://peneloperedmont.com/author-blog-6-content-ideas-novelists/


----------



## Scotty Weeks

"The Shinkansen looks like a Boeing business jet stripped of wings and stretched long. The seats are wide with ample room to recline. A waitress dutifully attends to your car, passing out all manner of snack. The bathrooms have toilets that will wash your ass with a laser focused stream of water only to bathe you in warm air until dry. To feel uncivilized as an American in Japan is to be an Acela rider stepping onto a bullet train for the first time."

Essay about an afternoon in Hiroshima and Miyajima.

A Barbarian in Hiroshima


----------



## KevinH

I posted about my latest audiobook (which is a format I only recently embraced): http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2016/06/audiobook-of-mutation-is-now-available.html


----------



## harpwriter

KevinH, who did you use to make your audiobooks?  Several of my readers have been asking me to do this.


----------



## harpwriter

My blog post today is another selection in the Eating Medieval series: Oatcakes and bannocks. http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/06/oatcakes.html I've included a recipe for use in the oven and a simpler one for making bannocks over a campfire.


----------



## Small Town Writer

I talk about diversifying your income on my blog this week: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/diversifying-your-income/


----------



## R. Doug

A couple of sample shots from today's *Tarcoles River Expedition - Part 1*:


----------



## Aderyn Wood

My latest post - the highs and lows of editing that final draft (and why you should avoid reading one star reviews)

http://www.aderynwood.com/2016/06/the-highs-and-lows-of-editing-that.html


----------



## SteveHarrison

I was invited to blog for Huffington Post Australia. This first post is about the upcoming local election, so it won't be of much interest to anyone overseas, but I'm thrilled and it's great exposure to a wider audience.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com.au/steve-harrison/we-dont-have-a-choice-when-both-parties-look-the-same/


----------



## Kessie Carroll

I asked on Facebook if anybody wanted to be photoshopped into catpeople to go along with my new book, which features a catgirl heroine. This blogpost shows the people who got ears and sometimes tails. https://kmcarrollblog.wordpress.com/2016/06/27/in-which-i-turn-people-into-catpeople/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

People disappoint you. That's a daily thing. Nothing special really. Except when the observer is a writer... Then it may be recorded in a myriad of interesting ways--raw and broken and unforgiving and true.So, you disappoint a writer, you takes yer chances!

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2016/06/writing-when-people-disappoint-you.html


----------



## geronl

Another short story that reads like a chapter one of a longer story. I seem to do those often.

The Rebel
a short story

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/06/the-rebel-short-story.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The brace on five-year-old Susanne's leg made her journey slow and awkward. But since she'd joined their family, Derrick had quickly come to realize how important it was to her that he allow her to maneuver down the incline all by herself. Adopting a special needs child had been a long and harrowing experience. Several times, both he and Anna were sure their petition would be rejected. But he was glad they had stuck with it. Susanne's determination and ever-growing independence never failed to make Derrick feel proud--

To read more from Donna Fasano's pen, click here:
Begin the summer with a bang: A Touch of Passion


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples of the bird photos I posted in today's *Tarcoles River Expedition - Part 2*:


----------



## Thomas Watson

Sharing the experience...

https://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/2016/06/28/book-five-and-the-end-of-the-beginning/


----------



## KevinH

Posted an excerpt from _Amped_, a companion novel to my Kid Sensation series: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2016/06/excerpt-from-amped-kid-sensation.html


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/06/iona-new-look-at-very-old.html

I've been very busy at my blog in the last few days. I've overhauled it with a new template--the 'dynamic view' template at blogger. I lost having some information clearly visible in the sidebars, which i really liked (it's still there, but you now have to click on small gray boxes), but it was a trade-off for having a number of posts visible all at once, with pictures, which i think gives viewers a better feel for what's available at a blog, rather than having to scroll or look for a tag cloud or archives.

I did this after stumbling on a medieval cheesemakers blog, who uses this format, and found as a reader I really appreciate it.

The last few posts have been on medieval cooking, a performance of a piece of Irish music at Glenluce Abbey in Scotland, and an excerpt from the third book of my series. Coming soon--a recipe for almond milk.


----------



## matt5ki

Today I have an interview with indie author Jim Webster about his new book, Woman In Love

https://matthewdrzymala.com/2016/07/01/interview-with-jim-webster/


----------



## R. Doug

A sample shot from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Some Tarcoles River Expedition Favorites*:


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/07/eating-not-quite-medieval-wrong-century.html Fruit tarts--as possibly made by Lewis and Clark on their epic journey.


----------



## BenedictPatrick

In support of #IndiePrideDay , here's my first ever blog post on Why I Read Indie: http://benedictpatrick.com/?p=110


----------



## Penelope Redmont

Many writers seem to have challenges with plotting their fiction. I've found plotting easier when I ask myself these five questions: http://peneloperedmont.com/plot-fiction-5-questions-ask-start-writing/


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum

I don't consent


----------



## harpwriter

My friend has recently released her first book, a collection of hilarious children's stories, fun for adults and kids alike, about a cat named Blossom who just can't seem to stay out of trouble. We have been enjoying listening to Sue's stories at our local writers' group for years!

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/07/the-misadventures-of-cat-named-blossom.html


----------



## LGOULD

Does 2016 bear any resemblance to Orwell's 1984? I discussed some parallels at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## lisamaliga

Do you like blueberries? Do you like blueberries in your macarons?

https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2016/07/03/french-macaron-baking-adventures-part-12-blueberry-macarons


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: Rejected Peanuts Specials and Disney Infinity collide, summer is brought, and Willow gets ready for Japan Expo Paris, holds a sale, and rides the Catbus! Plus: I get to plug Kate Danley's new book.  http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## Aderyn Wood

For those of us missing Game of Thrones http://www.aderynwood.com/2016/07/anyone-else-suffering-got-withdrawals.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

My first book series has had a convoluted and occasionally absurd publishing history, but the latest development is pretty darn cool. Here is the whole turgid tale.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2016/07/the-turgid-history-of-mary-of-aether.html


----------



## William Meikle

Cover reveal and blurb for my next novel, FUNGOID

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/07/04/fungoid-cover-reveal/


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/07/robert-bruce-and-american-independence.html

On the connection between Robert the Bruce, the Scottish Enlightenment, and the American Founding Fathers.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Tarcoles River Expedition - Part 3*:


----------



## geronl

Chapter Eleven of my blog story

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/07/escape-from-free-republic-chapter-eleven.html


----------



## matt5ki

Recently I asked readers to send in photo's of them reading my new book and they would be entered into a competition to win lots of prizes. Well, if anybody here would like to take a look and have a vote, you could help one lucky reader win lots of stuff 

https://matthewdrzymala.com/2016/07/04/bumpkinton-photo-competition-vote-for-your-winner/


----------



## Queen Mab

I ramble about the Fourth of July, the Smashwords Summer/Winter sale, Brexit, a 99 cent promotion on July 8, and other stuff!

https://gabriellawest.net/2016/07/04/a-happy-fourth/


----------



## Thomas Watson

Sharing the experience (part two)...

https://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/2016/07/02/book-five-and-the-end-of-the-beginning-part-two/


----------



## Sebourn

It's not about writing or anything related to writing, but the subject of my most recent blog post appears frequently in my fiction....

https://badwaterpress.blogspot.com/?m=1


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Today the HBS Author's Spotlight is showcasing an author set: A Touch of Passion boxed set includes 8 great Romance novels. These are some of the BEST DEALS from outstanding Authors for the Kindle at Amazon.

For more click here:
HBS Author's Spotlight Showcase


----------



## 67499

A may be true story  of the Duke of Wellington fighting the French across Spain in 1812 while counting his beans! http://www.forgottenwarstories.com/2016/07/02/the-duke-counts-his-beans-1812/


----------



## Small Town Writer

I talk about getting reviews: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/getting-reviews/


----------



## harpwriter

On Bruce's association with Berwick, from the time he was 21 and forced to walk through its streets full of rotting corpses in 1296, until he took it back from the English many years later in 1318.

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/07/berwick-and-bruce.html


----------



## Penelope Redmont

Do you have days when you just don't want to write? Just published - 5 Writing Tips: How To Write When You're Not in the Mood - 
http://peneloperedmont.com/5-writing-tips-write-youre-not-mood/

Hope it helps.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's blog post *Tarcoles River Expedition - Part 4*:


----------



## jdrew

Penelope Redmont said:


> Do you have days when you just don't want to write? Just published - 5 Writing Tips: How To Write When You're Not in the Mood -
> http://peneloperedmont.com/5-writing-tips-write-youre-not-mood/
> 
> Hope it helps.


Thanks Penelope. It is the tough days that decide whether we're going to be authors or not. On top of that I'd like to see how you tell people, family, friends to go away when you are in the mood.


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/07/liver-haggis-in-cods-head.html

Liver haggis in a cod's head! How can you NOT try this! Stumbled across in an old book of traditional Scots recipes while searching for a recipe for fish pie for my upcoming book.


----------



## AlexaGrave

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/07/1001-reasons-not-to-clean-1-through-5.html

1001 Reasons Not To Clean - #1 through #5


----------



## LadyG

I wrote about getting lost in my own neighborhood while trying to take my son swimming. Kinda silly, but lots of fun to write. https://ajgoode.com/2016/07/07/im-a-little-teapot/


----------



## Rowan Asher

I've started posting some blogs, mostly book-related, on my website. This one is all about weather - http://www.rowanasher.co.uk/bad-weather-makes-for-a-good-story/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots and a video from today's *Fun Photo Friday - More Tarcoles River Expedition Favorites*:


----------



## Max Zsol

I recently joined twitter (and KB!) and have spent sometime finding communities to network with. I compiled a list of twitter hashtags that I found most relevant and did some research to find their audiences and impact. I shared the finding in my blog:

http://maxzsol.com/top-10-most-popular-twitter-hashtags-for-writers/

Here is the summary if anybody is curious:










As a new writer I've been learning a great deal from the community. Finding where the conversation is happening is key for connecting with other writers.
I hope somebody finds this information useful.


----------



## C. Gockel

Why I participate in Kindle Giveaways: http://www.cgockelwrites.com/2016/07/02/participate-free-kindle-giveaways/


----------



## harpwriter

To make walleye and wild rice egg rolls: http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/07/for-change-of-pace-were-going-to-jump.html (A change of pace from my recent medieval recipes, this one comes from northern Minnesota)


----------



## Nicksm28

My blog focuses on myths & legends, and lessons we can take away from them. My most recent post deals with the difficulty of following up on the hero's journey; in other words, what happens when the hero's journey is complete?

https://nicholasmcauliff.wordpress.com/


----------



## SteveHarrison

The latest post in my ongoing war against writing advice: are Rules for Fools?

https://stormingtime.wordpress.com/are-rules-for-fools/


----------



## Karabu

I'm a sporadic blogger, but trying to become more regular. I do notice that the more I post the more ideas I get for more posts, but I'm still not good about posting every day. There are some nice looking blogs in this thread to check out. Thanks.


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: What happens when you get retweeted by Neil Gaiman. Seriously. Plus Willow's small surprise, travels on a Wandering Star, the Disney Infinity crossover you may never have wanted to see, and Snoopy with a reminder about writing. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I've been horrified for weeks over current events, letting the news cycle distract me. Did you know there are some foods that can help your destress? Here's a fun little list of a few foods you can add to the menus of your lives to tone down the tension.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2016/07/ten-foodie-ways-to-destress.html


----------



## ilamont

I have been relatively quiet on the Lean Media website. Behind the scenes, however, I have been making progress with the Lean Media book. There are a few major updates to share, but I also want to reassure followers that the project is continuing and I expect to have more materials to post (including new draft chapters) in the weeks to come. And, as the book itself is a Lean Media project, your feedback is key in helping me focus on the things that matter, so please leave comments!

The updates include changes to the framework as well as project updates. I will start with the framework first, because I believe readers (and media creators, including authors) will find that most interesting.

*Read the rest of the post
*


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

_A little bit of weirdness, a touch of mystery, a hint of danger, some indication of the setting--if I can work all of these things into the opening paragraph, then I've done my job._

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2016/07/opening-paragraphs-just-want-your-love.html


----------



## Small Town Writer

This week I talk about the importance of publishing frequently: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/publishing-frequency/

I also announced my latest preorder for Blaze and revealed the cover: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/preorder-blaze-now/


----------



## harpwriter

A (very short) photo and video tour of the birthplace of a king: http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/07/happy-birthday-bruce.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - USING HEADTALKER/THUNDERCLAP TO SEND UP A FLARE.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/07/11/using-headtalkerthunderclap-to-send-up-a-flare/


----------



## 67499

Posted a great painting of a soldier taking a nap (!) in Fallujah - http://www.forgottenwarstories.com/2016/07/10/629/


----------



## R. Doug

Diverting from my Chile-to-L.A. cruise adventure for a few weeks to do a more travel timely Alaska cruise blog. First up, *Behind the Scenes on the Norwegian Sun*. Sample shots:


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "Brexit: Adapting in Uncertain Times" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Scotty Weeks

Magic Realism in Cambodia

A little writeup about Angkor Wat, writing, travel, and magic realism.


----------



## alawston

My work appears in a couple of new anthologies for independent publishers Quantum Corsets and Obverse, so I posted about them. _A Target For Tommy_ is a collection of Doctor Who fiction published to support KBoarder Tommy Donbavand's fight against cancer, so I thought it was worth mentioning here! Also features Barry Hutchison, so it's a very KBoards collection, really!

New Releases!


----------



## R. Doug

Scotty Weeks said:


> Magic Realism in Cambodia
> 
> A little writeup about Angkor Wat, writing, travel, and magic realism.


Nice post, Scotty.


----------



## Scotty Weeks

Ah, wow. Thanks mate


----------



## Joseph Malik

A quick, vulgarity-filled rant on the MS Word update.

Trigger warning: adult language; impudence.


Markov and Me


----------



## 74455

What I'm Reading #6
Another Fantastic Giveaway - hosted with a bunch of other KBoards clean fantasy authors
Characters I Love: Jack
Want Free Books? Sign up for my ARC Team! - I've never had an ARC team (never sent out any ARCs at all), so this is kind of an experiment. I don't have many blog followers so I have very few people so far, but I expect a bunch once I email my mailing list tomorrow.
Help Me Focus! - A poll on which project my readers want to see first. Again, I haven't emailed my list about this yet, and 99.99% of my followers are email subscribers rather than blog followers, so most people haven't seen it yet.
Characters I Love: Althea and Markon


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's post *The Norwegian Sun Docks in Ketchikan*:


----------



## Scotty Weeks

R. Doug said:


> Sample shots from today's post *The Norwegian Sun Docks in Ketchikan*:


Nice! I grew up not far from Ketchikan (at least by Alaskan standards). If you're making your way across Southeastern Alaska and you get the chance, Cordova is a pretty neat little town. It's a lot more working class than a lot of the other coastal towns since its industry is still primarily fishing rather than tourism.


----------



## Penelope Redmont

Some ideas to try if procrastination is a challenge for you - Fearless Fiction: 3 Ways To Conquer Procrastination Forever -- http://peneloperedmont.com/fearless-fiction-3-ways-conquer-procrastination-forever/


----------



## JD Byrne

A bit random this week:

On the Current State of Formula 1: https://jdbyrne.net/2016/07/11/on-the-current-state-of-formula-1/
On Not Finishing Books (as a reader): https://jdbyrne.net/2016/07/12/on-not-finishing-books/
My placeholder for _Water Road_ Wednesday post for the week: https://jdbyrne.net/2016/07/13/water-road-wednesday-all-around-the-world/


----------



## Cactus Lady

Interview with Elspetya Lorentius, the evil mastermind of evil in the Daughter of the Wildings series: http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/character-interview-elspetya-lorentius

Reading Roundup: Two series by Lindsay Buroker and Carol Berg: http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/friday-5-reading-roundup


----------



## R. Doug

Scotty Weeks said:


> Nice! I grew up not far from Ketchikan (at least by Alaskan standards). If you're making your way across Southeastern Alaska and you get the chance, Cordova is a pretty neat little town. It's a lot more working class than a lot of the other coastal towns since its industry is still primarily fishing rather than tourism.


Not been to Cordova, but on this last trip we did make it to Whittier. I found that place rather charming, in a working-class sort of way, and I was fascinated by the remains and history of the Buckner Building. Would have loved to take a tour, but it's off limits.


----------



## lisamaliga

A macaron making Monday...Really Raspberry Macarons!

https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2016/07/14/french-macaron-baking-adventures-part-13-really-raspberry-macarons


----------



## AlexaGrave

Excerpt from Sunset Street, my latest release. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/07/sunset-street-excerpt.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

My note about The Central Connection - Part I being released is on my blog today:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2016/07/

Enjoy and share, please 

Thanks and blessings,

Ethan


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

My new post is "Time for Camping!"



> It's July, that means it's a good time to go camping, right? And I am doing exactly that! Although I may do some real camping near the end of the month, what I'm talking about in this blog post his Camp NaNoWriMo. If you're not familiar with it, it is similar to the main NaNoWriMo event in November but with more flexibility...


Continue reading: *Time for Camping!*


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples of the shots posted in Friday's *The Norwegian Sun in Juneau*:




























And a restaurant review:


----------



## bjscript

A local outfit (Soapstone) sends me an email list of literary announcements. I used to post them as a single blog entry, then realized I could post one notice  every 3-4 days to keep my blog active.

Bill


----------



## matt5ki

I kick off #ComedyBookWeek with KBoards' very own Ana Spoke!

Come join the fun!

https://matthewdrzymala.com/2016/07/16/comedybookweek-ana-spoke-interview/


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

I wrote a post (with pictures) about a recent trip to Sicily and the relationship between writing and traveling.

http://www.andreicherascu.com/blog/about-writing-and-traveling-with-pictures-from-sicily


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

✨ At last we turned ashore. From time to time I pushed off a plank of wood, covered in a bit of seaweed, which came floating our way. That, for me, was just part of the adventure. Crossing the line of spray, where the breakers came to meet the shore, I felt sorry that it was almost over, that it was time to say goodbye to this place, where we found ourselves steeped in this strange, magical feeling. 
Happiness--

To read more of this #Romance #Series click here:
We found ourselves steeped in this strange, magical feeling. Happiness


----------



## harpwriter

Amazing mushroom soup--with port wine and all sorts of good stuff--as perhaps made by the mythical Monks of Monadhliath

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/07/monks-of-monadhliath-mushroom-soup.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

"Ultimately, a city that promises prosperity and purpose to all of its citizens might fail to live up to that promise. "

The ideas behind my latest novel.

*http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2016/07/what-evil-dwells-in-heart-of-city.html*


----------



## Penelope Redmont

I've been in a real time crunch lately. Here's what helped -- Top 5 Time Management Tips For Authors To Use Today -- 
http://peneloperedmont.com/top-5-time-management-tips-authors-use-today/


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: Willow digs a DJ, Calomiel gets serious about the tragedy in Nice, lots of new geek music videos, and Rejected Peanuts Specials loves the 90s. Plus, one way to resolve the Ron / Harry / Hermione shippers' dilemma. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## Joseph Malik

Long post today on the utility and futility of conlangs, deviating into the roles of socio-cultural linguistics and structuralism in worldbuilding.

Adult content warning: material-semiotic methodology, profanity, allegory.


Fair Folk, Greek Literature, and the Plight of the Modern Cunning Linguist


----------



## Dragon

My latest blog posting for https://dragonquillca.wordpress.com/ is good news that I wanted to shout from the treetops, but I have a thing about heights. So I chose to shout about it from the blog instead.
A little speculative fiction, a little romance, and oh yeah, a Djinn.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

It's all fun and games until somebody loses an eye, or something...

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2016/07/pokemon-for-president.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Perhaps he expected to see an odd, bewildered look on my face. But no, I fixed my eyes at the sea melding into the sky. The only way to tell them apart was to note that it was creased, as if someone pulled a cloth across it. I took my shoes off, felt the wet sand, and listened to the yawn of the waves. I was happy--

To read more click here:
Let the breath of summer take you: The Music of Us


----------



## Small Town Writer

I review the final book in the Red Rising Trilogy.

http://www.davidnethbooks.com/book-review-morning-star/


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples from the shots posted in today's *The Norwegian Sun Docks in Skagway*:


----------



## colleesu

Just finished a 3-part series on using the acting tools roles, goals and emotional bank accounts to consider the relationships of your characters.

If the relationships in your story are flat or confusing you, these acting analysis techniques can help to heighten the dynamics and unravel the tangles. They're also great idea generators.

Check them out here: https://cmsubasic.com/2016/07/15/roles/


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/07/in-1315-modern-classical-musician-shawn.html

On the making of a medieval illuminated manuscript. The first video does an amazing job of taking the viewer through the process, from parchment to final binding, in only 6 minutes, packed with clear, concise information.

Anyone else writing in the medieval era? This is a great research tool


----------



## Max Zsol

Last month I finished a 35K draft (yay!) and this month I decided to thrash it all (booh!). I partly blame Chris Fox and his great book "Write to Market" 

I wrote a blog post to explain why I'm rewriting my manuscript and to share the lessons learnt.


On Starting All Over Again


I know that throwing work away will make the next more powerful. Sometimes you have to kill your darlings.


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/07/the-medieval-culinary-art-of.html

Part one on 'engastration,' the culinary art of cooking animals within animals, or, in medieval times, birds within birds.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "Fatal Encryption Back in Ebook Format!" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

http://www.andreicherascu.com/blog/my-workspace-updated-for-pano

I was just playing around with my iPhone's Pano function, so I decided to post a follow-up to an older entry from seven months ago, inspired by a KBoards thread where everyone was describing their workplace. It's practically just a panoramic photo of my home office with some texts describing some of the changes I've made to it in these seven months.










It also contains a picture of Jazzie


----------



## Michael Alan Peck

I shared some great music to write to: http://michaelalanpeck.com/2016/07/17/canticle-votier-flats/

(Kyle Bobby Dunn is a big favorite of mine. Ambient and drone are pretty much all I work to.)


----------



## Joseph Malik

Why movies aren't novels, correcting an erroneous conflation I see on these boards and others literally every day.

Also, why literary deconstruction is a thing you should do.

Adult content warning: strong language, literary theory.


----------



## Weibart

https://weibblog.wordpress.com/2016/07/20/heres-a-warm-up-head-sketch/

Here is a Warm-Up head sketch from today. Drawn in the Adobe Sketch App for iPad with an Adobe Ink stylus.

I go into a little detail about two design elements in the sketch above that I do not usually incorporate in my characters. It's taken a while to get the Adobe Sketch App and my Adobe Ink stylus to play nice together. Doing this sketch felt the most natural of the iPad sketches I've done lately and really enjoyed using the pencil tool which turned out to be more naturalistic and responsive than it has been previously.


----------



## kyokominamino

I'm celebrating my third year as a self published author! Watch me agonize as I try to explain how I've survived this long.

(Pssst, it's mostly coffee and bitter tears.)

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/hindsight-is-2020-my-third-year-in-self-publishing/


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from today's restaurant review and other items in *Skipping Ahead - Anchorage, Glacier Brewhouse, and the Road to Talkeetna*:




























And the best seafood chowder we've ever had:


----------



## Penelope Redmont

In honor of Scrivener for iOS being released today, I just posted:

*Start Writing Your Novel: 4 Scrivener Tips To Make It Easy* - http://peneloperedmont.com/start-writing-novel-4-scrivener-tips-make-easy/

I hope it helps if you're struggling with Scrivener.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Here's a brand new interview of myself from humor author, MATTHEW DRZYMALA.

https://matthewdrzymala.com/2016/07/21/comedybookweek-steve-vernon-interview/

And then I return the favor by interviewing Matthew.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/07/20/5555/

We are both a pair of sick and twisted puppies.


----------



## Neil Methven

I only recently created one, mind you I only created my website recently. But I try to put something in at least every couple of days, same as I do on my Facebook page. Even if its just a quote of the day, or how my writing is going, or even how I feel about a particular piece of work I am doing. it is a pretty good habit to get into. I just think that if anyone does happen to stumble across your site/facebook page, if they see you haven't even bothered to update them in say, six months, it looks like you can't really be bothered, whereas regular updates will (hopefully!) show a genuine joy in what you do.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Introducing the wonderful video trailer, created by Suzanne Jenkins (one of the authors in our team) especially for those of us who love reading on the beach. Here is our boxed set, A Touch of Passion, check it out:

A Touch of Passion summer trailer


----------



## drewavera

I have a new post about my upcoming release.  The Alorian Wars is Coming! https://drewavera.wordpress.com/2016/07/20/the-alorian-wars-is-coming/ I'm super excited about this one!


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/07/jedburgh-ghosts-and-orchards.html

On Jedburgh pears and Jedburgh ghosts appearing at Jedburgh royal weddings....including a medieval pear and fruit recipe.


----------



## CMH

http://www.cmharald.net/new-book-mud-blood-corpses

An update on my new series. The artwork is being completed and I'm planning to release in the next few days.


----------



## R. Doug

Samples of the many shots posted in today's *Fun Photo Friday - Alaskan Glacier Preview*:


----------



## CMH

Here's the new artwork for 'Blood, Mud and Corpses'.

http://www.cmharald.net/new-artwork


----------



## colleesu

What's the question that starts your story's engine? That's a good question: https://cmsubasic.com/blog/


----------



## matt5ki

It's the final day of #ComedyBookWeek, where I thank people and show the world two excited readers of my new book 

https://matthewdrzymala.com/2016/07/23/comedybookweek-the-last-laugh/


----------



## benjclark

How to Research History like a Novelist
https://benjaminlclark.com/2016/07/21/how-to-research-history-like-a-novelist/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog post!

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/07/24/the-legend-of-tarzan-a-re-review/


----------



## geronl

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/07/escape-from-free-republic-chapter-twelve.html

Escape From The Free Republic - Chapter Twelve


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: It's (unintentionally) French artists week, as Calomiel presents a fine suggestion, Willow gets pixel-ated, and Enalizarine makes the cut. Plus, TV trailers and a bit of Deep Hurting. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or the website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

✨ Now she embarks on shuffling stuff in the drawer. The hunger grows in me as the clink and the clank rise higher and higher, as spiky and prickly as rage. Finally she digs out a shiny tool and then, snap! She sticks it into the thing, right there between those whiskers. 
And with that one blow, the aroma! Ah, tinged with blood, it spreads instantly, all over the place. Is she a killer, I ask myself. Is she is a killer, too?

To read more of this #Horror story click here:
Is she is a killer, too?


----------



## Penelope Redmont

Looking for some editing tips? I've just published: Edit Your Novel And Make It Reader-Worthy: 5 Tips -- 
http://peneloperedmont.com/edit-novel-make-reader-worthy-5-tips/

Hope you find something you can use.


----------



## KevinH

Posted about my new release _Amped: A Kid Sensation Companion Novel_ and a new audiobook release: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2016/07/new-release-amped-kid-sensation.html


----------



## lisamaliga

More baking adventures ~ Decadent Blackberry Macarons!

https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2016/07/25/french-macaron-baking-adventures-part-14-decadent-blackberry-macarons


----------



## R. Doug

Samples of the shots posted in today's *Norwegian Sun Enters Glacier Bay*:


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week is a post about the important of non-writing time and solitude when it comes to creativity. "Where the Real Magic Happens" is at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

All the while I see her in my mind, not the way she is now, but the way she was back then, riding the beast, coming towards me out of a cloud of smoke, debris swirling all around her. I remember her hand as she pulled me up to my feet, saving my life.
Whatever happens to Natasha, that's the way I'll bring her back, always--

To read more click here:
You must now hold on to me


----------



## harpwriter

An account of making egg rolls...white wine or chicken broth?

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/07/the-results-of-great-walleye-and-wild.html

Plus 80s music. Who can resist 80s music?


----------



## R. Doug

Thanks, Jeff.  Very kind of you to say so.


----------



## matt5ki

My recent update involves the unveiling of my new signing event banner! 

https://matthewdrzymala.com/2016/07/27/bumpkinton-banner-reveal/


----------



## R. Doug

Samples of the many photos posted in today's *The Norwegian Sun Explores Margerie Glacier*:


----------



## colleesu

Writers are usually quite diligent in developing their protagonist, the settings, the concept. All great stuff.

But there's one area where I typically need to nudge and prod the authors I work with. That is, in developing the bad guy.

The thing is, the bad guy is where you'll find your story meat. In thinking through what he wants and why, you'll discover solid plot points that can fill out the narrative. Without this thinking, the story is half formed.

https://cmsubasic.com/blog/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

With this woman presenting herself to my imagination in such an alluring way, I began worrying that I would surely go down in history as a sinner. Truly I wished to stay honest with the public-but knew I would find it difficult to do so. Being absolutely frank about the naughty thoughts in my head would surely prevent me from looking good in their eyes.

To read more click here:
A rosy sunset light played upon her neck, her ears, her cheeks


----------



## 74455

What I'm Reading #7 - including several books I very much enjoyed by KBoarders (Pauline Creeden, Kenley Davidson, Amy Hopkins, and Angela Holder)
Writing Fight Scenes (some tips that may or may not be useful) - This is a pretty basic overview of ideas rather than an in-depth lesson, but I'd be happy to expand on this later if anyone is interested.


----------



## chrisstevenson

Publishers in Trouble?

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/2016/07/publishers-in-trouble.html


----------



## William Meikle

Rest? Who needs it?
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/07/29/rest-who-needs-it/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

When stuck, maybe letting the narrator set the pace and tone does not change the events, and it might help advance the story in unexpected (and delightful) ways.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2016/07/the-tone-of-story-is-not-written-in.html


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Since yesterday was just too hectic, today I posted *New Release: KINRU* about my new release named... can you guess?


----------



## Max Zsol

I enjoy watching TED talks so I recently did a marathon of talks about writing. I put my OCD to use and compiled all those I thought were most practical for writers.

http://maxzsol.com/the-9-most-inspiring-ted-talks-for-novice-and-expert-writers/


----------



## CMH

A teaser for my next book, 'Tigers on the Western Front'. Will be releasing at the end of August.

http://www.cmharald.net/teaser-tigers-western-front


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Elizabeth Zguta is a talented author, who considers herself a life learner not only because of the courses she audits, but also things learned with hands-on life experiences. She gains satisfaction reading something new and connecting with others on a topic. Here is her lovely review for the audio edition of Rise to Power:

"A Good Human Drama"
Would you listen to Rise to Power again? Why?
Rise To Power reminds me of the book The Red Tent, and brings life into the old biblical tale of David.

Who was the most memorable character of Rise to Power and why?
The author's words flesh out the character of David, endowing him with human frailty, pride and desires. The bigger than life hero from the Bible, who faced the giant Goliath, is spread out before the reader in full light, with real life drama that faces all men. The norms for the time were respected, as well as his need for fame.

Get ★★★★★ RISE TO POWER
#kindle http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-rise
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-rise
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id958661322
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-rise 
#print http://bookShow.me/098499324X 
#audiobook http://tinyurl.com/rise-audio


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: Rejected Peanuts Specials gets Funk(oPop)y, Willow breaks out the broomsticks, and I pay tribute to the comic strip _Cul de Sac_ following the passing of its creator, Richard Thompson (not related to the musician of the same name). http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or on the website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from the many posted in Friday's *The Norwegian Sun Cruises Glacier Bay*:


----------



## Decon

https://declanconner.com/2016/07/12/lethal-trade-a-red-dog-one-mission-myster-crime-thriller/

I posted some sketch images of how I saw my characters as I was writing Lethal Trade, my new release. I also included the full print jacket to include the blurb.


----------



## ilamont

Working on my Lean Media framework for authors, journalists, film & TV people, websites, etc. This post outlines the three principles of Lean Media and also introduces a diagram that illustrates the relationship between the 3 principles:










Read the post here.


----------



## MichaelBlackbourn

I revealed my covers for my twin novellas. Oooh creepy AI brain MRI and a maze.... bask in the awesome:

http://www.michaelblackbourn.com/2016/07/short-story-cover-reveal.html


----------



## harpwriter

Very neat covers, Michael! Did you design them or did you have someone do them?

My post today is about my writers' critique group, which has been so important in my growth as a writer: http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/07/night-writers-pool-party.html


----------



## Max Zsol

MichaelBlackbourn said:


> I revealed my covers for my twin novellas. Oooh creepy AI brain MRI and a maze.... bask in the awesome.


Congratulations on the covers, Michael. Those two stories seem to be right up my alley. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Small Town Writer

Been gone on vacation, but I wrote about how I schedule my projects (http://www.davidnethbooks.com/scheduling-my-projects/) and I reviewed Libbie Hawker's book _Gotta Read It!_ (http://www.davidnethbooks.com/book-review-gotta-read-it/).


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "Purpose Vs. Point in Fiction" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's post *The Norwegian Sun at the Hubbard Glacier*:


----------



## Ethan Jones

The note about my new book release is out today:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2016/08/

Enjoy and share.

Thanks and blessings,

E


----------



## KevinH

Just posted on "Indie Publishers: You're Doing Print Wrong" http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2016/08/indie-publishers-youre-doing-print-wrong.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"It's not too bad," she said, but was terribly happy when he pulled her closer, wrapping his other arm around her protectively.
"Is this better?" he murmured huskily.
"Mmmm," she said. "Much."
The only thing that could make this fantasy perfect, she mused, was to feel his lips on hers.

To read more from the pen of Donna Fasano, click here:
Beach reading: her ultimate dream was about to come true


----------



## C. Gockel

I did a post on the benefits of doing a free box set:

http://www.cgockelwrites.com/2016/08/03/bring-fire-new-box-set/


----------



## R. Doug

Samples of the photos posted in today's *Norwegian Sun Continues at Hubbard Glacier*:


----------



## lvcabbie

Just posted the 1st chapter of The King's Highway, Book Two of Father Serra's Legacy where Spaniards move to establish present day San Diego @ httpL://msgdaleday.blogspot.com Comments always welcome.


----------



## LGOULD

How do the movies Interstellar and The Martian measure up as science fiction? I posted some thoughts about this on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## harpwriter

Music and History: a video of the Skye Boat Song played at the medieval Dryburgh Abbey, with history of the abbey during the Scottish Wars of Independence. http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/08/skye-boat-song-at-dryburgh-abbey-history.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The glow of this memory was as tempting and as fanciful as delusion. I ached for warmth, and wished I could leap, somehow, over time and distance, and find my way back into that circle. I wished I could sit there by the fire pit, and stretch out my hands, even blacken them by touching the dying embers--

To read more click here:
I wished I could find my way back into that circle


----------



## Cactus Lady

Vacation report and homemade hummus:
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/tasty-tuesday-hummus

Spotlight on paranormal romance/romantic suspense author Jessica Page:
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/author-spotlight-jessica-page7769184


----------



## The reader

Hey! Please check out my novel on Kindle Scout!

https://kindlescout.amazon.com/p/30LG7VV1Z3H5M

If you like it, please nominate. You could get a free copy!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

Cakey the Clown is a strange character in my post-apocalyptic, science fiction novel _Shadows of Tockland_. Unfortunately, I allowed him to write the latest blog entry. Possibly a big mistake, but it's too late now.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2016/08/cakeys-love-letter-to-rubes.html


----------



## JB Rowley

My latest post is about galahs - not the lovely feathered ones. I'm referring to galahs that use the internet for malicious mischief such as inappropriate book reviews. I am using the word galah with its slang meaning: _a loud-mouthed idiot or silly person_. (For those not familiar with the word, galah is pronounced 'g'LAH with the emphasis on the last syllable so the word rhymes with 'star'.) This term evolved from the noisy antics of the pink and grey Australian cockatoo called a galah - see picture.

Click here for blog post:https://jbthewriter.wordpress.com/2016/08/05/stars-for-galahs/


----------



## Max Zsol

Hey there, fellow writers,

I wrote a blog post about the Cannon Group a popular studio company from the 70s and 80s. What I find most interesting about their story is how they marketed their movies, sometimes, with just a poster and a blurb. I see a lot of similarities with the world of self-publishing in the way they wrote to market, created sequels, relied on genre tropes, etc.


*10 Lessons from the Kings of Lowbrow Cinema, A Writer's Confession*


----------



## colleesu

Do you really know what your character is feeling? In this blog post, I look at emotional granularity. 
https://cmsubasic.com/2016/08/05/do-you-know-how-your-character-really-feels/

That is, how learning to differentiate between seemingly similar emotions (anger, annoyance), can not only help your writing, but in developing your own emotional stability.


----------



## William Meikle

Book release news: A Midnight Eye Omnibus and other news
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/08/05/a-midnight-eye-omnibus-and-other-news/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Check out my interview, talking about ny new release, Dancing with Air, on Barbara Herrera's lovely blog:

Interview with Uvi Poznansky Author of DANCING WITH AIR


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots of the magnificent and still advancing Hubbard Glacier in today's blog post *Fun Photo Friday - Hubbard Glacier Favorites*:



















Including this snap of ice breaking off the glacier face and crashing into the water:


----------



## Queen Mab

Amazing glacier pics!

I posted an entry called Summer in California: Fire and Fog. July was the coldest summer in SF for many years 

https://gabriellawest.net/2016/08/04/summer-in-california-fire-and-fog/


----------



## Nicksm28

My most recent post examines common heroes and villains in history.

https://nicholasmcauliff.wordpress.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Gabriella West said:


> Amazing glacier pics!


Thank you, Gabriella. So glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: It's _Harry Potter And The Cursed Child_ week, and there's a brief review of the book (but not the play, alas). Also, Willow Wednesdays goes on an adventure, you are urged to donate to make a grown man wear a duck on his head, and I bemoan the role of random selection when buying mystery minis. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## William Meikle

TEOTWAWKI 
wp.me/P6VDxx-iF


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Doing the happy dance! My novel ✨ Dancing with Air ✨has just been released in all ebook formats! Get it now, you'll love it!

And stay tuned: in a few days, the paperback edition will be published as well.

Click here for more:
Doing the happy dance! Dancing with Air is here


----------



## Small Town Writer

I published my special "Behind the Book" feature for _The Harvest Moon_ this weekend: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/behind-the-book-the-harvest-moon/

I also announced the release of _The Harvest Moon_: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/harvest-moon-release/


----------



## harpwriter

Eating Medieval: Eplumeus, a dessert from centuries past.

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/08/emplumeus-mystery-dessert.html


----------



## lvcabbie

Rabbit Shoots the Sun - and PTSD.










My latest blog post and how on earth the two make sense in the end. Also a read on the Hopi legend of why Sun now sails very high above the earth. Go to A Soldier's Stories @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

On my blog this week, "Why This Writer is Watching the Olympics" at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!


----------



## R. Doug

Samples of the shots posted in today's *Traveling the Kenai Peninsula to Portage Glacier*:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Christoph Fischer is the author of several historical and contemporary fiction books (Sebastian, The Luck of the Weissensteiners, and more.) He is also is a high-ranking reviewer on Goodreads. I am thrilled that he invited me to come back to his website, to chat about my new novel, Dancing with Air.

He opened the feature post with these welcoming remarks: Uvi is no stranger to my blog. I'm a big fan and am delighted to announce her newest release: Dancing with Air--

To read more click here:
Writer Christoph Fischer ~ Books, Reviews, and Bookish Thoughts


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from the photos I posted in today's *Cruising Portage Lake and Getting Close to Portage Glacier*:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Here is the cover for my paperback edition of Dancing with Air &#128213; It has just been published on Amazon! Click to read what inspired this image:

Cover reveal of the paperback edition

>


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/08/shawns-favorite-ham-and-noodle-casserole.html

Today I'm back to posting recipes from my upcoming Food and Feast in the World of the Blue Bells Chronicles: a culinary, musical, mythical, medieval journey.


----------



## archaeoroutes

My top five military scifi series.
http://alasdairshaw.blogspot.co.uk/2016/08/top-five-military-science-fiction-series.html?m=1
Do you agree?


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from the shots posted in today's *Fun Photo Friday - Portage Glacier Favorites*:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

You ask, what inspired me to write my series, Still Life with Memories? The short answer is, the characters continue, every day, to reveal their secrets to me. Here is the story of one of them: Natasha.

To read more click here:
You ask, what inspired me?


----------



## KevinH

Not really a post, but I added a page showing links to sites for book marketing and promotion: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/p/marketing.html


----------



## colleesu

Can you tell what's missing from this review? In this blog post, an unearthed letter is the starting point for a review of where a writer (me) stumbled.

https://cmsubasic.com/2016/08/14/showing-some-skin/


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: Francophone Fridays turns the spotlight on the Belgian artist AD_e! Also: A geek music preview, Willow adds a Mane (6) ingredient, and nobody likes Charlie Brown. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or the website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## Reaper

Wrote a short blog post about my experience of performing stand-up comedy at a comedy club in Glasgow -- which featured an unannounced performance from Frankie Boyle!

Take a peek (the title hints at what happened...): http://www.stevenmckinnon.net/comedy-crotch-water-and-the-hubris-destroyed-by-taxi-drivers/


----------



## AlexaGrave

Excerpt from Void of Intuition. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/08/void-of-intuition-excerpt.html


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from the photos posted in today's *Departing Glacier Bay Aboard the Norwegian Sun*:


----------



## Cactus Lady

Reading Roundup: five more books I've read and enjoyed:
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/firday-5-another-reading-roundup

New cover for my novel Chosen of Azara:
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/new-cover-for-chosen-of-azara


----------



## Anna Drake

I revamped my website today. I think I like it.


----------



## Cactus Lady

Anna Drake said:


> I revamped my website today. I think I like it.


Looks really nice! (though I don't know what the old one looked like.) That can be a huge job. I just finished updating my site and my book on all the different sellers with the new image, plus also the box set with the new image *dies*


----------



## Viv Phoenix

R. Doug: Thanks for posting the stunning photos. Have you read Dan Simmons' The Terror? Lots of glaciers and Mount Everest; he did detailed history on the explorers and expeditions.

So, yes, I did update my blog. At last. https://vivphoenix.com/ I'm wrapping up a sale on Baby Countdown, giving a mention to E.B. Brown's fabulous VIP Reader Rewards, and you get a full-size view of the cover Amazon Marketing rejected as being "too provocative." Plus I'm being low-key about preparing to leave the country for months.


----------



## Anna Drake

Thanks for the kind words, Kyra. I like your site, too. Very strong. And you're right, maintenance by itself is a  challenge.


----------



## S.L.

Switched my website from a Tumblr to Wordpress today.  I like the fact I can track my views and things are a little more organized.

I also posted a small update on my first week of release for my first self-published novel.  Links below.


----------



## Mare

I posted a ramble of thoughts about country life as compared to the big city… 

www.maryjhicks.com


----------



## R. Doug

Viv Phoenix said:


> R. Doug: Thanks for posting the stunning photos. Have you read Dan Simmons' The Terror? Lots of glaciers and Mount Everest; he did detailed history on the explorers and expeditions.


Thank you, Viv. So glad you enjoyed the photos. And thanks for the recommendation. I'll check it out.


----------



## onguard74

*Why Systems Beat Goals Every Time When It Comes To Writing Success*

http://www.npmartin.com/systems-beat-goals-every-time-comes-writing-success/


----------



## lisamaliga

Do you like lemon macarons? 
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2016/08/16/french-macaron-baking-adventures-part-15-lemon-butter-curd-macarons/


----------



## Small Town Writer

I did a community 5K and started a team for my books. We even had T-shirts made!
http://www.davidnethbooks.com/glow-corporate-cup-2016/

I also announced the preorder for _Timeout_, a short story coming out in November.
http://www.davidnethbooks.com/preorder-timeout-now/

And finally, I talk about sales funnels. More importantly, how not having one for almost a year hurt me and my sales.
http://www.davidnethbooks.com/sales-funnels/


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

A novel (pun intended) idea for those who can't ever find time to write.
http://waynestinnett.blogspot.com/2016/08/finding-time-to-write.html


----------



## R. Doug

Concluding my Alaska series with a link to my most ambitious video to date in *One Last Glimpse of Alaska and Her Glaciers*:


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/08/read-for-free-nothing-is-free.html

On sites that give our books away 'free' without our permission or even knowledge. Yep, today's the day I found all four of mine available on a site that is in fact collecting fees and making money off mine and others' work. I have contacted them, and will find out if they're operating in any way through amazon and sending me money, but I have no reason to think they are.

I talk in this blog about exacty what it has cost in time and money, over the past 12 years, to make The World of the Blue Bells Chronicles come to life.


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry is a somewhat funny shout-out for Andy Peloquin's latest book launch and the freebie offer for the first book in his series.

Check it out.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/08/19/andy-peloquin-a-book-lover-turned-author/


----------



## Anna Drake

I posted a review of The Hangman's Daughter today on my blog. The book is a mystery, originally published a while back. I didn't read it then, so I grabbed it when I found it listed in KU. The link to the *blog* is shown in my signature.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

So happy to be in the HBS Spotlight. James Moushon opened the interview with this question: Congratulations on your book: Dancing with Air. What do you have on the drawing board next? Can you tell us the timeline for its release and give us a little tease?

Want to read my answer? Check it out here:
An Author Interview at the HBS Author's Spotlight


----------



## Katelyn Uplinger Editor

I posted about handling writing critique and the editing process https://wordpress.com/post/katelynuplinger.wordpress.com/731 I also started a new project of making recipes out of delicious food mentioned in fiction books that I hope to do more on soon. I've been doing a lot of Kindle Unlimited reading in hopes of being able to do some from independently published books alongside the traditionally published ones I have lined up.


----------



## Amyshojai

I've been experimenting with two of my BIG books, releasing excerpts from the various chapters on a bi-weekly basis. The latest is here:

http://amyshojai.com/dog-digging/

This has greatly increased both page reads (KU) and also print book sales ($25/each).

It also seems to have bumped page views. This week...weird but I'll take it!....over 2100 page views on an unrelated post.


----------



## R. Doug

Another of my very popular firearm blogs *U.S. Fire Arms Mfg. Co. - A Look at the Premier "Colt" Model 1873 Single Action*.

Sample shots:


----------



## R. Doug

Jeff Tanyard said:


> That matte-finish revolver is beautiful.


Thanks, Jeff. Initially I didn't particularly care for the matte blue, but it's growing on me.


----------



## geronl

It's been a while. I haven't written in over a month, but I sat down and banged out a chapter for the blog story.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/08/escape-from-free-republic-chapter.html


----------



## colleesu

Post number two on receiving feedback from editors: Is all feedback useful?

https://cmsubasic.com/blog/


----------



## T S Paul

I put up a notice that my new book is availablehttps://tspaul.blogspot.com/


----------



## William Meikle

I have all the words. The best words.
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/08/20/i-have-all-the-words-the-best-words/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Christoph Fischer is well known for his in-depth book reviews and for his books, which span historical and contemporary fiction. He has just posted this beautiful review for Dancing with Air:

Like the rest of the series, this novel deals with the nasty disease that is Alzheimers', a topic close to my heart and subject of some of my own writing. As with her other work, Uvi deals with the subject with grace, precision and depth. The result is one moving and evocative novel.
While facing the possible diagnosis of Alzheimers' for Natasha, flashbacks tell the story of Lenny and Natasha: their time in besieged England during World War II, her work as entertainer for the troops, his work to thwart German intelligence and the many memories the couple share of that time.
Historically accurate this book adds a great deal of information about the time and place, bringing much more to the table than a tragic love story. Uvi writes in beautiful prose and balanced the tight line between sentimental and romance wonderfully. As one reviewer called it: This is "Literary writing at its best."

To read more click here: 
Historical Saturday Post: Review of "Dancing with Air"


----------



## J.A. Pipes

I just got done going through the pain of switching the domain name for my blog. But I am now officially JA Pipes, per the advice I got in this thread. Anyway, I finished off the day with my musing on copyright law, and I'm interested in hearing the fallout feedback from other writers.

So give it a spin and feel free to leave me some comments: Right For the Wrong Reasons


----------



## Viv Phoenix

R. Doug said:


> Thank you, Viv. So glad you enjoyed the photos. And thanks for the recommendation. I'll check it out.


Simmons has had me visualizing frozen environments for weeks. I was thinking of The Abominable when I posted, that's the one with the climb up Mt. Everest. I read The Terror after that. Both are vivid novels that follow historical explorers. With your eye for ice and sea, I think you'll enjoy his work. I learned a great deal about mountain-climbing and early seafaring. I got hooked on him when he took me to Calcutta with The Song of Kali.

I watched your video:

https://rdougwicker.com/2016/08/17/one-last-glimpse-of-alaska-and-her-glaciers/

Stunning and well-edited. This is the happiest I've been all day. That was a wonderful journey, complete with calving and Desperation Bay. After so many gorgeous moments, I wondered where you were going to take it. That shot of Portage Glacier is exquisite and as you explore it, it looks alive. Amazing. Thanks.

I've bookmarked it. I'm heading to the tropics. I plan to watch this again for the cooling effect.


----------



## R. Doug

Many thanks again, Viv.  So glad you enjoyed the video.  And, yes, I was quite lucky to catch that huge iceberg calving off the face of the Hubbard Glacier.

Enjoy the tropics.  Where are you headed?  Good possibility I've been there and blogged about it.


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week at the Monkey Queen Books blog: A new short story, "Adoption Day"! It features several characters from the most recent Monkey Queen book, Redblade, and only has a little magic...unless you count the magic inside the human heart. Plus, Hagrid runs into some workplace difficulties. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## Queen Mab

Reviewed Philip Norman's ginormous bio of Paul McCartney:

https://gabriellawest.net/2016/08/21/review-paul-mccartney-the-life-by-philip-norman/


----------



## Cactus Lady

All about the Weird Western StoryBundle:
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/weird-western-storybundle

Spotlight on author Joseph J. Bailey:
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/weird-western-spotlight-joseph-j-bailey


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from those posted in today's *Golden Princess Reaches Nicaragua*:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Nellie dressed with extra care in her new black evening gown. The design was the latest style, sleeveless and slightly off the shoulder. The bodice was the most daring she'd ever worn. She kept pulling it up, but her cleavage was still on display.
She checked herself in the full-length cheval mirror in her bedroom.
"Beautiful," Blake's deep baritone sounded behind her.
She jumped, her heart pounded. "Blake. You startled me--"

To read more from the pen of Cindy Woolf click here:
You'll be the envy of all the other wives


----------



## harpwriter

On True Thomas, who they said could not tell a lie, and yet claimed to have been somewhere unbelievable....http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/08/thomas-rhymer-and-fairy-queen.html


----------



## Small Town Writer

I dive into whether you should read your reviews: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/should-you-read-your-reviews/


----------



## lvcabbie

Yet another chapter of The King's Highway about the original exploration of present day California @ http://msgdaleday.blogspot.com


----------



## Kali.Amanda

We've been wilting under one heatwave after another, surviving with two small fans that ran day and night for weeks. Food was the last thought on our minds. On this, the second day with human temperatures, we reminisce about fun foods from our childhood. Have you ever had guava shells? They're heavenly.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2016/08/guava-shells-caribbean-delicacies.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

2016 has been almost evil in how heartlessly it keeps taking away everything we love in life.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2016/08/to-all-pups-weve-loved.html


----------



## Hans Cummings

After reading Joe Nutt's post on @TES that YA fiction was causing illiteracy among teens (??), I decided to write a rebuttal in defense of whatever YA fiction anyone wants to read: https://vffpublishing.com/2016/08/23/reading-and-imagination/.

'cause I firmly believe you can encourage kids to read the wrong thing at a given time and ruin them on reading for life.


----------



## T S Paul

Just put up my 2nd Short Story collection


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from the photos I posted in today's *Walking the Streets and Cathedral of Granada, Nicaragua*:


----------



## AlexaGrave

Finally posted my reaction to Suicide Squad. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/08/suicide-squad-fun-but-could-have-been.html


----------



## archaeoroutes

Just posted a pick of scifi stories I found also-bought surfing.
http://alasdairshaw.blogspot.co.uk/2016/08/the-august-round-up-of-scifi-books.html?m=1


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The week before Labor Day, Angie would move into her dorm at Penn State. The entire family went along; Jason, Devon, Bea, Michael and Dave would go in Harley's SUV packed with some of Angie's things. Joe and Fran would bring Maryanne in their van, also packed solid with more belongings. The girls and their cousins were brining up the rear in Jason's car. It would be a weekend they would all remember because they were so excited for Angie. After what the family had been through, the sacrifices they'd made, the sadness of Harley losing her life at such a young age, this was finally something they could rejoice over.
After moving her in, the aunts and grandmothers made sure her bed was perfectly made, her clothes put away neatly, doing everything for her they knew Harley would have wanted; they could leave for home in peace.
Tiffany spent an extra half hour preparing for work Tuesday after Labor Day. Labor Day became an icon when Jason told her in early June he couldn't even think of dating anyone until Harley had been gone at least six months. In June, she'd stuck her neck out, taking a step of faith, and asked him to have dinner with her.
"I'm not ready yet," he said. "It's too early."

To read more from the pen of Suzanne Jenkins, click here:
I'm ready to take whatever this is to the next level


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

A monologue is a good way to let a character just tell readers the plot and/or theme of the novel without taking them out of the scene. 

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2016/08/the-meaning-of-monologues.html


----------



## R. Doug

It's Fun Photo Friday, so here are samples from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Favorites of Granada and a Hint of Lake Nicaragua*:


----------



## geronl

Sirius Orphanage

chapter one - Dark Rise

rough draft/concept

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/08/sirius-orphanage-chapter-one-test.html


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/08/beethoven-in-love-opus-139-part-1.html

Today's post is part one of an interview with Howard Jay Smith, author of the new novel Beethoven in Love, Opus 139. It's a look at the composer's life, based on his last moments of life, as he looks back, particularly on the women he loved.


----------



## Small Town Writer

I talk numbers and take a look at how I did in my first year: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/royalties-and-reality-my-first-year/


----------



## MariaESchneider

Always lots of stuff at the blog--there's an audio book giveaway from Margaret Lake (today is the last day to enter--just leave a comment to be one of five winners!)  there's a cover reveal for my latest book, some links to free fonts and some links to some great stories!

www.BearMountainBooks.com


----------



## R. Doug

Samples shots from today's article *Reaching Lake Nicaragua* (the 19th largest lake on Earth, and 9th largest in the Western Hemisphere):


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Locking the door of the café behind her, Celia glanced up, barely recognizing her reflection in the glass door. Her hair was loose around her face, softening the angles. Dax joined her, putting his arms around her and resting his chin on her head. They smiled at one another, then she turned in his embrace. "I love you."

To read more from the pen of Traci E Hall, click here:
I'll let you play with my snorkel


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/08/howard-jay-smith-on-beethoven-in-love.html

Howard Jay Smith in part two of his interview about Beethoven in Love Opus 139, the story of Beethoven's life, as seen through his last moments, and his search for love.


----------



## jdcore

Six months ago, I put up a collection of noir stories into the Booktracks program. Here's a blogpost about my experience.

http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2016/08/should-authors-use-booktrack-my-opinion.html


----------



## KevinH

Posted about how some online articles I wrote years ago are still generating income (it's like free money): http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2016/08/a-welcome-surprise-additional-passive.html


----------



## Cactus Lady

More interviews with authors and characters in the Weird Western StoryBundle:

Tiberius Bogg from the New World series by Steven W. White:
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/guest-character-interview-tiberius-bogg

Interview with Gemma Files, author of A Book of Tongues, and her character Chess:
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/weird-western-spotlight-gemma-files

Walt Starboard, the main character in James Derry's western sci-fi Idyll:
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/guest-character-interview-walt-starboard

Interview with Judith Tarr, whose latest novel, Dragons in the Earth, debuts in the bundle:
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/weird-western-spotlight-judith-tarr

And in non-bundle news, I've released a new short story collection:
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/tales-of-azara-now-available


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Living without air conditioner in a summer when we've experienced several heatwaves is pure hell. It also affects your motivation and creativity because your focus is on finding ways to cool off. Reading and writing have taken a back seat, but I am working on ways to expand my creativity. How are you faring?

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2016/08/the-heatwave-is-thing-it-is-almost.html


----------



## 13500

Adverse or averse? Accept or except? And what's the difference between arbitrate and mediate? Editing for Grammarphobes is back on Bibliophilic Blather!

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2016/08/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-a-s-have-it.html

Thanks and have a good day,
Karen


----------



## Liezeneven

I interviewed English Professor and professional music journalist on his experiences.

http://liezeneven.com/2016/08/29/becoming-a-music-journalist/


----------



## lincolnjcole

I got 80 reviews on my book, and posted to my blog about it!

http://www.lincolncole.net/blog/2016/8/26/ravens-peak-at-80-reviews-more-than-60-5-star


----------



## harpwriter

Lincolnjcole, congratulations!

I posted my third installment of my interview with Howard Jay Smith on his book Beethoven in Love Opus 139, which I'm excited to read. It sounds like a book that does an excellent job of bringing Beethoven to life as a real person, a man, not just a stern, tragic, and somewhat unreal figure in history.

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/08/beethoven-in-love-opus-139-interview.html


----------



## Liezeneven

http://liezeneven.com/2016/08/31/how-to-become-an-online-journalist/

I just published on on becoming an online journalist


----------



## LGOULD

I went on the road with my favorite baseball team, and reminisced about that trip and other baseball adventures on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Derrick was the first to board the bigger boat. He tied off the dinghy securely and then gave both Anna and Timmy a hand into the sailboat.
"It's gorgeous!" Anna smoothed her hand along the wooden rail, its deep, glossy finish glinting in the bright light of the clear morning. The brass fittings were buffed and shined, reflecting the sun's rays like so many mirrors--

To read more from the pen of Donna Fasano, click here:
She's small, but she sails like a dream


----------



## R. Doug

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> Adverse or averse? Accept or except? And what's the difference between arbitrate and mediate? Editing for Grammarphobes is back on Bibliophilic Blather!
> 
> http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2016/08/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-a-s-have-it.html
> 
> Thanks and have a good day,
> Karen


Oh, how I've missed that series, Karen. Thanks for bringing it back!


----------



## R. Doug

Samples of the photos posted in today's *Continuing Around the Islets of Granada*:


----------



## Kessie Carroll

Today I tried to define the differences between urban fantasy and paranormal romance. Note: There is Spunky Girl and Unlucky Guy UF.

https://kmcarrollblog.wordpress.com/2016/08/30/the-difference-between-paranormal-romance-and-urban-fantasy/


----------



## Liezeneven

I just released an episode on how to find and use beta readers. I hope this is helpfull!

http://liezeneven.com/2016/09/01/how-to-find-and-use-beta-readers/


----------



## William Meikle

Dark Regions Press release new paperback editions of my books THE INVASION and THE VALLEY

http://eepurl.com/cdXL51


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Dang. I need to remember to post to my blog. This thread is a great reminder. 

By the way, whatever happened to Moses Siregar? In all these years, he's consistently retained his title as "Coolest Author Name to Have Ever Strode Through the Halls of Kindleboards."


----------



## Nicksm28

Started shifting from myth&legend to cosmicism. H.P. Lovecraft's ideas are very interesting and it's hard to find reading material about the genre.

https://nicholasmcauliff.wordpress.com/


----------



## harpwriter

On medieval turnip pottage: http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/09/eating-medieval-sorchas-turnip-pottage.html

Surprisingly tasty, very filling, and I wasn't hungry again for hours after only half a bowl!


----------



## T S Paul

Cover reveal. New book due soon.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Lake Nicaragua Favorites*:


----------



## alawston

My blog's got a little eclectic of late, but occasionally I post reviews, and here's the latest - Paul Cornell's powerful novella The Witches of Lychford. http://andrewlawston.blogspot.com/2016/09/long-ago-in-english-kindle.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

She headed for the mirrored, glassed-in cabinets and the counters where silver trays of different chocolates battled for attention with the delicious and decadent truffles, tarts and candied delicacies that made the store so colorful. The floor near these shelves always ended up with a certain amount of mess made by the clerks handling the trays of goodies.
The bell over the door of Beaux Rêves (Sweet Dreams) rang and caught her attention--

To read more from the pen of Mimi Barbour, click here:
You didn't write to tell me you were coming


----------



## Tim Craire

Some garbage I put up with in high school, and trying to help my son avoid it:


[URL=https://medium.com/@timcraire/men-trying-too-hard-dd8a01f486cb#]https://medium.com/@timcraire/men-trying-too-hard-dd8a01f486cb#.sjxpote8v[/url]


----------



## R. Doug

Samples of the photos I posted in today's article *Among the Islets of Granada, Lake Nicaragua*:


----------



## hlynn117

I'm back to posting book reviews again on the (semi...) regular. Yes, I do review indies, but not exclusively. It's more along the lines of 'whatever I want to read now'. hdlynn.wordpress.com


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Sorry, posted in the wrong thread.

Anyway, I announced my latest release and the launch of a new series today.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Over the mantle hung three formal family pictures. When Natasha came back from the kitchen I asked her about them. 
At once, her Mama cut in. "My daughter comes from a long line of musicians," she said, in her heavy Russian accent.
"Mama," said the girl. "I can speak for myself."

To read more, click here: 
Mama, I can speak for myself


----------



## Joseph Malik

Today's blog post: "Everything You Ever Wanted to Ask about Prologues but were Afraid to Know."


----------



## William Meikle

New German Language book sales
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/09/06/new-german-language-book-sales/


----------



## Edwin Downward

I've started posting quick character interviews of my main characters. This is the second to go live https://edwindownward.com/2016/09/05/character-interview-lieutenant-june-trynamour/


----------



## ilamont

Launch post for _Genealogy Basics In 30 Minutes_, which some Kboarders may remember from the cover poll earlier this year. Here's an excerpt from the post:

_Publisher i30 Media today launched Genealogy Basics In 30 Minutes: The quick guide to creating a family tree, building connections with relatives, and discovering the stories of your ancestors (ISBN: 9781939924681). Authored by professional genealogist Shannon Combs-Bennett, the book explains the joys, challenges, and triumphs of researching family origins. It aims to help people who are new to genealogy as well as those who have casually gathered information about their ancestors over the years and want to take their research to the next level._

Read the rest of the post here.

Thanks also for the help choosing the cover!


----------



## ScottFish

I made a blog post this weekend and then did a solo podcast update (these get added as blog posts) as well.


----------



## T S Paul

i dipped my toe into the paranormal world. I have a UF series starting up in OCT but this is sort of an intro to it. Instead of my weekly Free SF short Story I released a paranormal one. https://tspaul.blogspot.com/2016/09/now-for-something-completely-different.html


----------



## 13500

Do you know the difference between beside and besides?

Editing for Grammarphobes 2.0 features tricky word pairings that begin with B today.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2016/09/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-to-b-or.html


----------



## Small Town Writer

I review Susan Kaye Quinn's book, _For Love or Money_: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/book-review-for-love-or-money/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Nicaragua in today's article *Masaya Volcano and a Whiff of Brimstone*:


----------



## AlexaGrave

I decided to have some fun and start another blog series that's gaming related. Trying to be a little humorous with it all as well as telling a story (I love doing my Crazy Necro Antics posts).

Adventures of Karriya the Wizard - Origin Story

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/09/the-adventures-of-karriya-wizard-origin.html

Time consuming, but still a blast writing it up.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Janna Yeshanova, the founder and principal of Life-Spark LLC, escaped to the United States when persecution became violent during the crumbling of the Soviet state. I am thrilled that she invited me for an interview. Her first question was, "Uvi, the history I put in Love Is Never Past Tense comes directly out of my life. How does history fit into your recent work?"

Want to know my answer? It's only a click away:
Interview with Uvi Poznansky


----------



## William Meikle

Shall we talk about the black bird?

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/09/08/shall-we-talk-about-the-black-bird/


----------



## matt5ki

Yesterday I ran my first workshop in a local high school about being an author.

I was petrified to start with, but once I got the kids laughing they joined in much more and by the end I wondered where the time had gone. It went by so quick, but I am so happy to have done it.

You can read more about it on my website blog:

http://matthewdrzymala.com/2016/09/09/my-first-author-workshop/


----------



## TheNovel Factory

I came here because I was in awe of the number of replies this thread had, and now I've seen it I'm going to leave this here:

https://www.novel-software.com/blog?article=5-minute-guide-to-creating-great-minor-characters

5 Minute guide to creating great minor characters.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Mimi Barbour is a New York Times, USA Today, Best-selling author who says, "I'm an author who loves to write uplifting stories about romance." I am thrilled that she invited me for an interview. Please check it out:

Meet my good friend & wonderful author, Uvi Poznansky with her new release - "Dancing with Air"


----------



## William Meikle

Spit and polish and new front page.
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from the shots posted in today's *Fun Photo Friday - Favorites of Lake Nicaragua and Masaya Volcano*:


----------



## T S Paul

I posted my new title. I had a wild hair to write a prequel for an upcoming book (oct) that i have yet to write. It was totally unplanned. I wrote three long chapters 10,000 words in under 24 hrs bought a pre-done cover and put it up on Amazon. As I wrote I dropped the chapters to my betas. It came in at 55pgs so I did some thing I have never done before and sold it for 99cents. SO far I'm doing fairly well.









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LW2GW4L


----------



## SCapsuto

Finally got around to launching my blog today, coinciding with the release of the first two books.

The blog is called "Between Wanderings: Jewish Life and Culture, 1850s-1920s," which also describes the scope of the books.

http://betweenwanderings.com/


----------



## William Meikle

Some thoughts on the last 15 years as a writer.
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/09/09/a-question-of-perseverance


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/09/the-mysterious-story-of-king-herla.html

The mysterious story of King Herla--first tale of time travel?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

When we kissed goodbye in Mayfair
Forever I'll recall
Chill trembling in the air
Summer turning to fall

To read more click here: 
When we kissed goodbye in Mayfair


----------



## William Meikle

A Question of Pulp
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/09/11/a-question-of-pulp/


----------



## Liezeneven

Yey!

Opened up for guest blogs 
http://liezeneven.com/2016/09/04/call-for-guest-blogs-october/


----------



## KevinH

Just posted about the exponential increases in the cost of book promotion: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2016/09/the-exponential-increase-in-cost-of.html


----------



## S.L.

My reflections on one month of self-publishing.

https://leesutherlandauthor.wordpress.com/2016/09/07/one-month-of-undead-love/


----------



## William Meikle

Blog post about my new book, FUNGOID, launching Sep 13th from DarkFuse in limited edition hardcover

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/09/12/a-question-of-fungi/


----------



## T S Paul

I posted a once in a lifetime shot. Me and JK on the same page. Pretty funny.


----------



## Small Town Writer

I announce the release of my new nonfiction book, _Go Indie: A Guide to Your First Year Self-Publishing_.

http://www.davidnethbooks.com/go-indie-the-book/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from those posted in today's *Chile-to-L.A. - Cabo San Lucas, last port before home*:


----------



## William Meikle

I've got a little list...of 20 Fantasy books I've enjoyed over the years

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/09/13/ive-got-a-little-list-of-20-fantasy-books/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

How can I begin to describe it to you? Space was tight. In distress I looked up-perhaps by force of habit-to cry, to say a prayer. Stones, torn roots, autumn leaves, most of them already rotten, even tiny lizards and worms were soaring over us in a big swirl, bouncing from time to time off the walls, and then being blown up and away with a big spit, straight off the top of this thing.

To read more click here:
Tiny lizards and worms were soaring over us in a big swirl


----------



## AlexaGrave

Just posted an excerpt from Beguiling Moon!

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/09/beguiling-moon-excerpt.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

First Bathsheba throws open the window, letting in a cold morning breeze. As if to tell me that this is already autumn, a smell of dry leaves wafts in. The silk curtains start swishing as they sway, they billow wildly around her, blotting and redrawing the curves of her silhouette, which in a blink, brings back to me the fullness of her figure back then, when she was expecting our first child--

To read more, click here:
I remember the way I held her n my arms


----------



## 13500

Since Eid was this week, I thought it would be a good time to do a primer on words from Islam today on Editing for Grammarphobes.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2016/09/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-muslim.html


----------



## William Meikle

I've got a little list&#8230; of 20 favorite movies made from great books
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/09/14/ive-got-a-little-list-of-20-favorite-movies-made-from-great-books/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Todos Santos*:


----------



## Catchy

http://bookcoverexpress.com/free-book-cover-design-fonts-self-publishers/

And article about font choices for book covers.


----------



## T S Paul

I posted the first Snippet from the Upcoming Federal Witch book 1 https://tspaul.blogspot.com/ The prequel is still doing so very well for a 55pg title!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,497 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Teen & Young Adult
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle Short Reads > 90 minutes (44-64 pages) > Literature & Fiction
#4 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Magical Realism


----------



## Joseph Malik

Titles and honorifics, and how they factor into your worldbuilding.


----------



## Joshua Pantalleresco

My latest blog was about the anniversary of Star Trek. Tonight I write about my podcast with Miranda Oh, and also work on a weekend blog about Fear.

https://joshuapantalleresco.com/2016/09/08/boldly-go-why-i-love-star-trek/

My last one.


----------



## SteveHarrison

Here's my fun take on historical accuracy in fiction: https://stormingtime.wordpress.com/hysterical-fiction/


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples from the photos posted in today's *Fun Photo Friday - Todos Santos Architectural Details*:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Naturally, I have to test it. So I raise my Esav arm, the one with the hairy sleeve. I raise it with the thought of bringing it down upon him in one fell swoop, right next to his cheek, and stopping just short of a slap. Would he flinch? Would he give a flutter? My hand flies up. I freeze. But then, an incredible thing happens. You would not believe it-I do not believe it myself! I cannot, for the life of me, control it any further--

To read more click here:
Can I fool him-or am I making a fool of myself?


----------



## KevinH

Just posted about TiVo denying me my "lifetime" service: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2016/09/tivo-where-art-thou-and-wheres-my.html


----------



## William Meikle

20 big influences on my writing
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/09/17/ive-got-a-little-list-of-20-big-influences/


----------



## ScottFish

Dropped a sales tip today. I need to start doing this at least twice a week from now on. https://www.30minutesalescoach.com/2016/09/17/distraction-free-sales-selling/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Look, naked arms branch overhead, 
A chipmunk gathers walnuts, scurries down the tree
Curious to see what you've read
What is this book, open over your knee?

To read more click here:
You already know, time to turn a leaf


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I blog about the German science fiction TV show _Raumpatrouille Orion_, which celebrates its 50th anniversary on September 17.


----------



## Joshua Pantalleresco

Living in the Moment and what it has to do with fear is up now: https://joshuapantalleresco.com/2016/09/17/living-in-the-moment/


----------



## Liezeneven

I made a new blog post on how to engage with your fans as a writer

http://liezeneven.com/2016/09/17/how-to-get-closer-to-your-fans/


----------



## William Meikle

A little list of 20 of my favorite horror novels

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/09/18/ive-got-a-little-list-of-20-horror-novels/


----------



## R. Doug

CoraBuhlert said:


> Today, I blog about the German science fiction TV show _Raumpatrouille Orion_, which celebrates its 50th anniversary on September 17.


Really nice article, Cora. Great research! By the way, my Swiss-born wife LOVED reading Jerry Cotton novelas in her youth, and I'm to this day a HUGE ST:TOG fan.

Tried to leave this comment on your article, but for some reason it's getting rejected as "spam".


----------



## Robert Dahlen

There were a couple of slow weeks on the Monkey Queen Books blog, but it's full speed ahead again! This past week, Willow Wednesdays features an unusual patronus, Charlie Brown realizes we're all mad here, and yours truly shows off his redesigned work space and confirms his Dorkiness! Plus, some sort of sale thingie. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the website: http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## CoraBuhlert

R. Doug said:


> Really nice article, Cora. Great research! By the way, my Swiss-born wife LOVED reading Jerry Cotton novelas in her youth, and I'm to this day a HUGE ST:TOG fan.
> 
> Tried to leave this comment on your article, but for some reason it's getting rejected as "spam".


Hmm, that's odd. I suspect it's due to a plug-in update a few days ago. I deactivated it, so I hope it works now.

Cool that your wife is a Jerry Cotton fan. The series is still going strong, too, after more than sixty years.


----------



## matt5ki

I recently started to visit schools and I made the local paper! 

http://matthewdrzymala.com/2016/09/18/author-workshop-hits-the-headlines/


----------



## RBradyFrost

I posted up the first chapter of an online fantasy serial novel I'd like to complete. I figure with all my other projects, I'll only give it a priority it if it gets attention. Otherwise, I'll just update it periodically as I have time.

http://www.rbradyfrost.com/blog/coma-the-cataclysm-chapter-1/


----------



## William Meikle

I've got a little list...of 20 ghost story novels

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/09/19/ive-got-a-little-list-of-20-ghost-story-novels/


----------



## T S Paul

I put up another Snippet for my upcoming Book 1 of the Federal Witch. The prequel is a double #1 BS
https://tspaul.blogspot.com/


----------



## chrisstevenson

ROMANCE BLUNDERS:

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/2016/09/romance-blunders.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's article *Welcome to the Hotel California - Such a Lovely Place*, a very famous establishment in Todos Santos, Baja, that's been enticing visitors for almost 70 years:


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week is a brief discussion about reissuing my first Casey Holland mystery, "The Opposite of Dark, Second Edition Ebook is Here!"
http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## ScottFish

Keeping up with my promise... https://www.30minutesalescoach.com/2016/09/19/buying-signs-1/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Today, I announce my latest release, book 2 in a new series.


----------



## Cactus Lady

A sneak peek at my upcoming novel Source-Breaker:

http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/sneak-peek-source-breaker


----------



## Small Town Writer

I talk about getting physical bookstores to carry your book: http://www.davidnethbooks.com/getting-stores-to-carry-your-book/


----------



## 13500

^^That's a great topic, David.^^

Editing for Grammarphobes 2.0 deals with tricky word groupings that start with the letter "C" today.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2016/09/editing-for-grammarphobes-20.html


----------



## T S Paul

My Wilson's Wednesday Short Story for this week. It's one from the Federal Witch Series. Called Don't Feed the Unicorn.

[ [URL=https://tspaul.blogspot.com/]https://tspaul.blogspot.com/ [/url]


----------



## Keith Blenman

I finally updated after forever and a day!
http://keithblenman.blogspot.com/2016/09/must-be-sunday.html


----------



## CMH

Finally released my next book. Here's the blog post. 

http://www.cmharald.net/available-on-amazon-tigers-on-the-western-front


----------



## R. Doug

Continuing my tour of Todos Santos, here are some sample shots from today's *Iglesia de Nuestra Señora del Pilar*:


----------



## AlexaGrave

Cover reveal post for Mind Behind the Mind! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/09/mind-behind-mind-cover-reveal-and-pre.html


----------



## lisamaliga

A new release for people who love TWD, cooking, coffee & soap!
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2016/09/22/kitchen-soap-for-chefs-4-easy-melt-pour-soap-recipes-new-ebook-serves-cooks-the-walking-dead-fans/

And if you love TWD's Daryl Dixon...


----------



## Catchy

Font Fuddled?

Font choice can make or break your book cover design. There are just too many typefaces out there, and without years of training and the time and money to experiment, it's probably safer to go with traditional styles for most book publishing projects.

http://bookcoverexpress.com/free-book-cover-design-fonts-self-publishers/


----------



## Joseph Malik

Worldbuilding post, today: the role of steel in fantasy combat.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Love in Times of War is a new boxed set, containing full-length Romance novels as well as novellas by wonderfully talented, bestselling authors. Joining me are Tamara Ferguson, Jacquie Biggar, D.G. Dawn Torrens, Angelica Kate, Traci Traci E Hall, Jennifer St. Giles, Regina Puckett, Suzanne Suzanne Zannis Jenkins, S.R. Sarah Mallery, Patti Fiala, and Susan Jean Susan Ricci--

To read more click here:
Cover reveal for Love in Times of War


----------



## Cactus Lady

Announcing Light in the Darkness: A Noblebright Fantasy Boxed Set:

http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/light-in-the-darkness-a-noblebright-fantasy-boxed-set


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Todos Santos Favorites*:


----------



## KevinH

Posted an excerpt from an upcoming release: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2016/09/excerpt-from-mouses-tale-alpha-league.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Every day I tear a leaf 
From my calendar, blanched by the sun
Here's spring... It is so brief
Leaves now falling, one by one...

To read more, click here:
Every day I tear a leaf


----------



## ScottFish

Dropped a podcast episode last night and posted it on the blog.


----------



## R. Doug

Beginning my fall foliage series with a tour of the Enchanted Circle Byway. Sample shots from today's *Fall Foliage Tour - Beginning the Enchanted Circle of New Mexico*:


----------



## Ebook Itch

We have our first romance author interview up. If you would like to participate (for free), just send an email to [email protected] with the subject line "EI Author Interview." No guarantees we'll use you, but give it a shot.

http://ebookitch.com/blog-post/for-readers/interview-romance-author-samantha-westlake


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

When the night is dark, you know not where to turn
When the only light comes from a Jack-o-Lantern
When dry leaves rustle, when you turn pale,
And wish to be swept into a different tale--

To read more click here:
Treat yourself to one-of-a-kind pleasure


----------



## 13500

Discreet or discrete? Know the difference? Find out at today's Editing for Grammarphobes 2.0 at Bibliophilic Blather. 
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2016/09/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-miscellany.html?m=0


----------



## 5ngela

Yes, in fact today I made a post on my blog

www.sharing55tories.blogspot.com


----------



## R. Doug

Shots from today's continuation of a tour of New Mexico's famous fall foliage tour in *The Enchanted Circle - Spending Time in Red River*:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's article *Fun Photo Friday - Beginning the Enchanted Circle*:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Tonight be still, because who knows
The spirits of the dead are close
The road is dark, and winds do blow
Tomorrow on your way you'll go--

To read more click here:
Tomorrow on your way you go


----------



## matt5ki

My latest blog update is about my promo that runs until 5th October, also a chance to win free signed paperbacks!

http://matthewdrzymala.com/2016/10/01/celebrate-october-with-free-books/


----------



## LGOULD

I discussed classic rock radio and how it helped to inspire a novel at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## SVD

*Sometimes We Ran* makes it into an apocalyptic box set, and I blog about my sister's new cat. 

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/14024364-into-the-box-set

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/14024377-new-cat


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Blew the dust off my blog and posted *I Want To, But I Can't*...



> In a perfect world of publishing, I would be able to write my novels, polish them up, and get them to readers wherever they wanted to read them, all without a lot of effort. Right now, our publishing world is not like that at all. Once I have finished all of my edits for a novel, there are many obstacles between me and interested readers. There are technical obstacles, such as formatting, but there are also obstacles that are created by the independent publishing distribution platforms. Those obstacles reduce the availability of my books to readers, and much of this is the fault of Amazon.


Continue reading I Want To, But I Can't on my site.


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum

I don't consent


----------



## ilamont

Posted a new video to my Google Docs blog, about troubleshooting printing problems in Google Docs.


----------



## 67499

A post on a co-authored blog I edit about veterans standing up for LGBTQI rights as they stand up for anyone else's rights - http://boomersend.com/2016/10/02/bring-the-war-home-veterans/ and a little ad on my own landing page promoting Ryn Shell's historical fiction freebie promo Oct 8-9 - http://www.stevenhardesty.com/


----------



## Thomas Watson

Another Hugo Award reread and review. Larry Niven's Ringworld, this time.

https://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/


----------



## SCapsuto

Two recent posts to my Jewish history blog (to tie in with my series of Jewish social-history books):

1) Post about a forerunner to modern Bat Mitzvahs, in 19th-century Italy: 
http://betweenwanderings.com/2016/09/jewish-women-beyond-the-balcony-pt-2-a-forerunner-to-the-modern-bat-mitzvah/

2) Post about High Holiday services for soldiers in World War I:
http://betweenwanderings.com/2016/10/a-u-s-rabbi-in-world-war-i-describes-high-holiday-services-for-soldiers-in-wartime-france/


----------



## T S Paul

Posted an Amazon Giveaway for the Prequel to my new Series. 12 Copies left and counting https://giveaway.amazon.com/p/e0b2902f6adff0ca


----------



## alawston

I've just posted about my story in Bite-Sized Stories! Hopefully we can get a bit of momentum going on the downloads for that title - it would be brilliant to break the top 1,000!

http://andrewlawston.blogspot.com/2016/10/bite-sized-stories-never-throw-anything.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Kiss me in this starless night
Reflected in your eyes is light
Flickering like a ghost in pumpkin...
Hug me now, my heart is thumping'--

To read more click here:
Tell me love is but a treat


----------



## Steven Kelliher

https://stevenkelliher.com/2016/09/30/why-kole-and-linn-dont-you-know-bang/

Wrote up a piece on why my lead protags (male and female) don't bang in my novel.



People got a kick out of it.


----------



## Ginger Freedom

Today I worked at taking my power back after being bullied in a class. Writing is always a great way to process.
https://playfreshional.wordpress.com/2016/10/04/on-teachers-that-bully-why-i-now-say-no-to-bcs-resistance-class/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from today's *Enchanted Circle Fall Foliage - Part 1*:


----------



## matt5ki

Today's update covers how I approach writing comedy in my books: http://matthewdrzymala.com/2016/10/04/writing-comedy/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I can hear a noise of some kind, clicking awful close to my ear, on the other side, I mean, Lenny's side of the bed. I try to stay still, because of this dull pain, and because of wondering if, somewhere deep inside, my baby can feel it, too. 
Then I turn my head-just a little-and take a peak over my shoulder--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
Ain't them three sisters gonna curse me, like witches do?


----------



## KevinH

Just posted on "How to Save Money on Audiobooks" - http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2016/10/how-to-save-money-on-audiobooks.html.


----------



## xbriannova

Decided to share some features of my writing space: http://houseoftheraven.blogspot.sg/2016/10/5-things-that-will-improve-your-writing.html

Hopefully the post will inspire some of you.


----------



## Steve Vernon

A Halloween blog with a recipe for Colcannon.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/10/05/cabbage-night-colcannon-and-creativity-2/


----------



## 13500

Top 5 Grammar Pet Peeves today on Editing for Grammarphobes 2.0. 
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2016/10/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-birthday.html


----------



## AlexaGrave

1001 Reasons Not to Clean - #6 through #10!

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/10/1001-reasons-not-to-clean-6-through-10.html


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample photos from those posted in today's *Enchanted Circle Fall Foliage - Part 2*:


----------



## Dragon

Most recently on my blog, Words & Worlds, 6 Reasons Why You Want To Sign Up For My Newsletter. 
(It's not as dry as it sounds, and I actually got 3 more subscribers!)
My blog focuses on the writer's life, sci-fi, speculative fiction and advancements that will help us branch out to life among the stars.

Come check it out! https://dragonquillca.wordpress.com/


----------



## matt5ki

With redundancy hanging over me, I thought it the ideal time to give myself a kick up the backside and study something to help me change careers.

That's where copywriting comes in. I've written a blog post about my progress and some links if people are interested in having a crack at it themselves!

http://matthewdrzymala.com/2016/10/07/my-road-to-becoming-a-freelance-copywriter/


----------



## lincolnjcole

http://www.lincolncole.net/blog/2016/9/30/milestone-ravens-peak-reached-100-reviews

I like posting milestones to let people know how my books are doing!


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from the photos posted in today's *Fun Photo Friday - Enchanted Circle Foliage Favorites*:


----------



## Steve Vernon

Well, today had STARTED out as a day that I was going to get some writing done...

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/10/08/thanksgiving-adventure/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

It's awful nippy here, inside and out, even though this is only mid-fall. Shut tight in front of me is the glass door, which I can't hardly open, on account of being tired, and a bit wobbly on my feet. Even so I can hear a sound, a muffled sound from the other side, out there on the balcony. From this angle I can spot him, kinda: at least his outline, bent over the desk, and the slant of the shoulders--

To read more click here:
I don't want to hear no lies and no long stories either


----------



## Robert Dahlen

This week on the Monkey Queen Books blog: It's time for _The Crown Of Kylthena_, the sixth Monkey Queen book, with a cover reveal and a sneak peek at the first two chapters! Plus nerd music galore...and a Monkey Queen fan could really, really use your help. http://monkeyqueenbooks.blogspot.com or at the website - http://monkeyqueenbooks.com


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

And I said, "With this much force, she's practically pushing you into my arms, isn't she?"
"I don't wish to rebel against her," said Natasha, under her breath. "But yes, she makes me so angry inside, she does." 
"I should really thank her for it." 
"Why?" 
"If not for her I would be slow to sense this heat in you."

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by Don Warrick, click here:
I should really thank her for it


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from today's *Out of the Old West - Enchanted Circle Cattle Drive*:








.


----------



## xbriannova

I made a new post, but I feel like sharing about this slightly older one instead: http://houseoftheraven.blogspot.sg/2016/10/an-introduction-to-pulau-purba-chapter.html

It's about how 3 Malay women inspired me in real-life, and BY THEIR POWERS COMBINED, became an important character in my book (and it's not Captain Planet. No, that would be plagiarism ).


----------



## Thomas Watson

Sometimes, to get a story idea rolling, you have to sleep on it.

https://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/2016/10/05/it-works-that-way-sometimes/


----------



## Queen Mab

I did my bi-annual post on my editing blog:

https://editforindies.com/2016/10/11/seasonal-check-in/


----------



## xbriannova

From the perspective of a new writer,

Wherein I share the migraine headaches associated with the final steps of publishing an e-book: http://houseoftheraven.blogspot.sg/2016/10/im-always-blue-distribution-platform.html

Sorry if I appear to be putting up a lot of posts. My blog is like my diary, shared to the world of course. I plan to preserve my publishing thoughts for my personal use, and for posterity. You get to read it all!


----------



## Rupam

I am an artist as well, so my blog posts are mostly related to that. Even though I am still guilty of being lazy. But I posted about Fan Art a few days back.

I paint and write stories at: TheGrimBook.com


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I tested an easy homemade pizza dough for the George Foreman grill and nailed it.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2016/10/homemade-pizza-dough-for-electric-grill.html


----------



## matt5ki

A surprising turn of events in my recent school workshops, I've been contacted by a college who have asked me to come and speak to future University Students!

http://matthewdrzymala.com/2016/10/12/my-author-workshop-will-now-including-meeting-college-students/


----------



## matt5ki

A surprising turn of events in my recent school workshops, I've been contacted by a college who have asked me to come and speak to future University Students!

http://matthewdrzymala.com/2016/10/12/my-author-workshop-will-now-include-meeting-college-students/


----------



## AlexaGrave

I just posted an excerpt from tomorrow's novel release!

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/10/mind-behind-mind-trinity-torn-book-i.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from one of my _very_ popular gun articles, *Firearms Review - First look at the new Inland M1 Carbine*:


----------



## CoraBuhlert

At my publisher blog, I share my thoughts about the entry of the discount supermarket chain Aldi into the German e-book market.


----------



## 13500

Do you know the difference between immigrant and emigrant? Find out with Editing for Grammarphobes 2.0.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2016/10/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-e-is-for.html?m=0


----------



## matt5ki

Updated today with news about my work in progress, The Fantastical Gregory Shortbread. Including my near meltdown when I lost an entire draft!

I've also included some exclusives!

http://matthewdrzymala.com/2016/10/13/take-a-peek-through-the-curtain-of-my-work-in-progress/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Why did you bring me flowers
To tell me you must go?
I thought this time is ours
Safe from gust and blow--

To read more click here:
Why did you bring me flowers


----------



## Eli Bloom

Some may find this very far out, but I wrote a long post about the paranormal origins of my YA ghost story:

http://www.elibloombooks.com/2016/10/why-i-wrote-seer-the-ghosts-of-gray-fable/


----------



## ccasey

This week on Mama's Got a Chainsaw (in my mind I hear Snakedoc's voice saying, "Previously, on The Unit") I posted about opening a brand new Etsy store to offer some of the pages from my coloring books.

http://mamasgotachainsaw.blogspot.com/2016/10/printable-coloring-pages-on-etsy-and.html

ETA my huge discount code (35% off): LAUNCHTHANKYOU


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

When Uriah comes before me he seems unusually tense. His jaw is set, his face-pale. 
At first I figure that the long journey to the city of Rabbah and back here again must have drained him. I try to ignore the pain I detect in his eyes. I mean, it must be my mistake, I am seeing things. And whether I like it or not, for his wife's sake I must push him into a trap--

To read more and listen to the beautiful narration by Justin Harmer click here: 
I send my body guard after him, with a gift


----------



## Cactus Lady

Just a little writing exercise I did, on the prompt "a character on a bridge"

http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/snippet-on-the-bridge


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I have the distinct feeling that we are all living inside the musty pages of my old copy of George Orwell's "1984"

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2016/10/welcome-to-uncivil-war.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I announce my latest new release and talk a bit about creating under pressure.


----------



## Elizabeth Barone

The usual "Amazon changed something, everybody panic" cycle has begun again, and I've been thinking. So I wrote a blog post and compared the publishing industry to food.

Click here to read it: http://thecrazychronicles.com/the-sky-is-falling-again/

Comments are more than welcome, just keep it civil and useful.

And now I'm hungry.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

What I've found is that it's a nicer life to live when you don't put all of your mental chances of success in one Ammy basket 

That said, I've also been doing this for five years and I agree completely. Despite everyone probably dying and the world most certainly falling to pieces, and the potential for ruin surrounding us, people strive for and see success every day. 

I'm going to be honest and say I think this is a perspective that's easier to keep when sales aren't great already (like ours wouldn't be considered great, either), but it's a harder perspective to keep when you do start selling well. It takes a certain amount of grace to be successful during Amazon panic seasons and not feel the urge to freak out. I hope when we're doing well I can maintain a sense of dignity about everything (and have a good solid back up plan so nobody's starving. I'm bad at starving, it's totally not one of my skills.)


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Tonight, the night of my wedding, I find myself faced with the greatest surprise of my life. It makes me ashamed for what I have said about my bride, because in her chamber she prepared the loveliest, most thoughtful offering for me--

To read more and listen to the beautiful narration by David George, click here:
I find myself faced with the greatest surprise of my life


----------



## Elizabeth Barone

Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> What I've found is that it's a nicer life to live when you don't put all of your mental chances of success in one Ammy basket
> 
> That said, I've also been doing this for five years and I agree completely. Despite everyone probably dying and the world most certainly falling to pieces, and the potential for ruin surrounding us, people strive for and see success every day.
> 
> I'm going to be honest and say I think this is a perspective that's easier to keep when sales aren't great already (like ours wouldn't be considered great, either), but it's a harder perspective to keep when you do start selling well. It takes a certain amount of grace to be successful during Amazon panic seasons and not feel the urge to freak out. I hope when we're doing well I can maintain a sense of dignity about everything (and have a good solid back up plan so nobody's starving. I'm bad at starving, it's totally not one of my skills.)


Yup!

My hope is that, when things do take off for me, I'll remember to throw a good chunk of it into my savings so that when sales drop, I won't stress.

I'll be honest: spring 2015 was pretty good for me. I could pay my bills and then some with my writing income, and we were able to move out of my parents' in summer 2015 because my husband could handle rent while I handled bills (I've got autoimmune arthritis and can't work outside the home). But nothing is permanent in this industry, and so we're back to struggling. And I completely get everyone's frustration, because I don't know how I'm going to keep a roof over my head if things keep going this way. That's a scary place to be.

But I think it's important to remember that blaming Amazon and other authors is not a solution. There are real solutions out there, even if many authors don't love the idea of going wide. And in this industry, networking is so important, so getting bitter and petty about the "oversaturated" industry is not going to help anyone.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

elizabethbarone said:


> Yup!
> 
> My hope is that, when things do take off for me, I'll remember to throw a good chunk of it into my savings so that when sales drop, I won't stress.
> 
> I'll be honest: spring 2015 was pretty good for me. I could pay my bills and then some with my writing income, and we were able to move out of my parents' in summer 2015 because my husband could handle rent while I handled bills (I've got autoimmune arthritis and can't work outside the home). But nothing is permanent in this industry, and so we're back to struggling. And I completely get everyone's frustration, because I don't know how I'm going to keep a roof over my head if things keep going this way. That's a scary place to be.
> 
> But I think it's important to remember that blaming Amazon and other authors is not a solution. There are real solutions out there, even if many authors don't love the idea of going wide. And in this industry, networking is so important, so getting bitter and petty about the "oversaturated" industry is not going to help anyone.


I agree. Oversaturated over smaturated. The point isn't to get people's attention because they don't have another choice. The point is to make your stuff so desirable they want yours above all the other choices. That's just marketing, which I agree is the hardest part for a lot of authors. But really, there's no show of particular skill except maybe inventiveness, if you're the only way people can get what they want.


----------



## Mari Oliver

I love your post, Elizabeth! I also have an injury that prevents me from working outside the home for now, so I completely understand the fear of not having somewhere to live/where's food going to come from. But it's good to remember as well that writing as a profession has always been one that's been historically difficult to make a living from. You make a very good point of saving a chunk when it comes in. It's really the only way to make it through the dry spells.


----------



## Aderyn Wood

For vampire fans - is it time to make the vampire scary again?


----------



## unkownwriter

Well, I'm going to just say that Amazon has screwed something up. They've admitted it a little, but it's probably worse than we even know.

That said, far too many are stuck in the mindset from years back, say before 2012, that you could throw just about anything up on Amazon and make easy money, without ads, decent covers or even basic command of the English language. Lots of people got rich selling that idea, and apparently still do.

Publishing may be easier than ever, but selling books is still as hard as it ever was. Maybe even harder, with so many putting out books now. All I know is that I am in control only of myself, I need to adapt to changes, and I need to keep writing and publishing the best books I can.


----------



## Elizabeth Barone

Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> I agree. Oversaturated over smaturated. The point isn't to get people's attention because they don't have another choice. The point is to make your stuff so desirable they want yours above all the other choices. That's just marketing, which I agree is the hardest part for a lot of authors. But really, there's no show of particular skill except maybe inventiveness, if you're the only way people can get what they want.


Yup! We have to stay agile and creative.



Vintage Mari said:


> I love your post, Elizabeth! I also have an injury that prevents me from working outside the home for now, so I completely understand the fear of not having somewhere to live/where's food going to come from. But it's good to remember as well that writing as a profession has always been one that's been historically difficult to make a living from. You make a very good point of saving a chunk when it comes in. It's really the only way to make it through the dry spells.


Thanks Mari! I'm horrible at saving, so hereby promise to check in when the time comes and report on how well that's going. &#128514;



she-la-ti-da said:


> Well, I'm going to just say that Amazon has screwed something up. They've admitted it a little, but it's probably worse than we even know.
> 
> That said, far too many are stuck in the mindset from years back, say before 2012, that you could throw just about anything up on Amazon and make easy money, without ads, decent covers or even basic command of the English language. Lots of people got rich selling that idea, and apparently still do.
> 
> Publishing may be easier than ever, but selling books is still as hard as it ever was. Maybe even harder, with so many putting out books now. All I know is that I am in control only of myself, I need to adapt to changes, and I need to keep writing and publishing the best books I can.


Absolutely. Amazon definitely made a mistake, and I really hope they fix it. However, this kind of behavior happens every single time the industry shifts or Amazon screws up, and it isn't professional at all. We're all in the same boat, and should help each other -- or at least take ownership of our own careers. I love what you said about publishing being easy but selling being as hard as ever!


----------



## xbriannova

I have a very important announcement to make.

Ladies and gentlemen, I have RELEASED MY NOVEL UNTO THE WORLD!!!!! Muah hahahaha!

Here's the link to the page: http://houseoftheraven.blogspot.sg/2016/10/the-keeper-of-pulau-purba-is-out.html

Disclaimer: Brian J. W. Lee will not be held accountable for any sanity loss, physical injury resulting from sanity loss, deaths from insanity whether personal or inflicted upon others, and the bills accumulated from all of the above.

You can't unsee the novel once it is opened.


----------



## ilamont

xbriannova said:


> I have a very important announcement to make.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, I have RELEASED MY NOVEL UNTO THE WORLD!!!!! Muah hahahaha!
> 
> Here's the link to the page: http://houseoftheraven.blogspot.sg/2016/10/the-keeper-of-pulau-purba-is-out.html
> 
> Disclaimer: Brian J. W. Lee will not be held accountable for any sanity loss, physical injury resulting from sanity loss, deaths from insanity whether personal or inflicted upon others, and the bills accumulated from all of the above.
> 
> You can't unsee the novel once it is opened.


Congratulations!


----------



## ilamont

An overview of the Apple Watch, excerpted from _iPhone In 30 Minutes_:



> The Apple Watch is a timekeeping device with many additional features, including the ability to run miniaturized apps. It requires a paired iPhone to work. This may sound like a pain, but it actually enables new capabilities for iPhone owners, such as ...


Read more


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Taking a cue from her, Abigail goes on to quote my next line, "Your lips are like a scarlet ribbon. Your mouth is lovely. Your temples behind your veil are like the halves of a pomegranate."
And Maacha says, "I don't really care for all that agricultural talk. A purple veil is what I want. Give it to me and then, who cares? You can describe me as any kind of fruit you wish."

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by Justin Harmer, click here:
Spoil me with your gift


----------



## Libby13

I posted just yesterday about my trip to Oregon and all the wonderful sights and food! https://libbyheily.com/2016/10/17/portland/


----------



## lisamaliga

Have a new freebie for those who want to make their own soap!
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2016/10/12/vanilla-bean-melt-pour-soap-recipe-free-ebook/

It'll end up looking like this:


----------



## lauramg_1406

My latest blog post was Sunday and it was an excerpt from my newest book, i've also had some other posts go up about it recently so I'm doing alright!

http://lauras-notebook.blogspot.co.uk/2016/10/excerpt-what-lies-beneath-mask_16.html

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from my latest travel series, this time a road trip through southern New Mexico: *Road Trip - Silver City by way of Pinos Altos*


----------



## 13500

Great shots, R. Doug! ^^

"F" It All today on Editing for Grammarphobes 2.0. Should you use profanity in your writing and other "F" words.
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2016/10/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-f-it-all.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

We invite you to a three days of storytelling and gifts. 
Come listen to voice clips from our audiobooks 
You may win one of them!

Check it out:
A Time for Giving: Here's what you can win

We invite you to a three days of storytelling and gifts. 
Come listen to voice clips from our audiobooks 
You may win one of them!

Check it out:


----------



## Ros_Jackson

A few days ago Joanne Hall posted this list of women writing in SFF: https://hierath.wordpress.com/women-in-sff-a-non-exhaustive-list/ This list is to help people broaden their reading lists by including a more diverse range of authors. However, it only deals with traditionally published authors. So as a counterpoint I've posted a recommended reading list of indie and self-published writers specialising in speculative fiction. Here it is:

http://www.warpcoresf.co.uk/19-10-16-women-in-sff-indie-edition.php

Obviously I haven't listed everyone who deserves to be there, not by a long shot. If you've got any suggestions, use the hashtag #indiewomeninsff on Twitter and I'll update it.


----------



## R. Doug

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> Great shots, R. Doug! ^^
> 
> "F" It All today on Editing for Grammarphobes 2.0. Should you use profanity in your writing and other "F" words.
> http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2016/10/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-f-it-all.html


Thanks, Karen. And, of course, you just know I'm heading over for the latest Grammarphobes. It's one of my favorite blogs.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *The Street Art of Silver City*:


----------



## matt5ki

Today I launch my new mailing list. I'm giving away free stories and those joining up will automatically go into a draw to win a signed copy of my next paperback, The Fantastical Gregory Shortbread.

http://matthewdrzymala.com/2016/10/20/join-my-mailing-list-and-receive-free-stories/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Some great street art shots there, Doug.

Meanwhile, I talk about the free flash fiction anthology _Monster Maelstrom_, in which I have a story, today.


----------



## KevinH

Just posted on _How to Create a Free Trial Page for Audible Featuring Your Audiobook_: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2016/10/how-to-create-free-trial-page-for.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Suddenly I catch sight of someone else, someone standing way over there, in the distance, behind him; behind the curtains, even. Except for her hand, which is caught in the light, it's hard to even notice her, 'cause at first she's like, real shy, even modest, and keeps herself in the shadows, out of the spotlight--

To read more, click here:
That was where the nightmare found me


----------



## R. Doug

CoraBuhlert said:


> Some great street art shots there, Doug.
> 
> Meanwhile, I talk about the free flash fiction anthology _Monster Maelstrom_, in which I have a story, today.


Thanks again, Cora.


----------



## R. Doug

Gourmet restaurant review in, of all places, Silver City, New Mexico: *Fun Food Friday - Gourmet Dining at Cafe 1Zero6 in Silver City*

Sample shots of just a few of the goodies presented in today's article:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"Not sure you can drive it?" said Uncle Shmeel. "Just try, what's the worse that can happen?"
An answer wasn't expected, so I did not waste time looking for one. Instead I asked, "Are you sure?"
"Sure I'm sure!"
"Can you afford it?" 
"No," he said, "but how could I say no to such a fine vehicle? I got it as a birthday gift. Pearl is grateful, so grateful to me for letting her cling to the hope that she can change me, despite all evidence to the contrary. She knows how to treat someone like me, someone who appreciates the more elegant things in life."
"You," I said, "are a lucky man." 
To which he shrugged. "She's a patient woman."

To read more, and hear the beautiful narration by Don Warrick, click here:
She's so grateful to me for letting her cling to the hope she can change me


----------



## lvcabbie

The Valley of the Bears

This is a short version of a story I wrote about what California was like when the Spaniards first explored California. People see the bear on the state flag but most don't know what it's there. This story explains it. It's about a young Chumash Indian who lives the experience and becomes a disciple at Misión San Luis Obispo.

Go to http://msgdaleday.blogspot.com to read it. Enjoy.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *The Road from Silver City to the Catwalk*:


----------



## PJ Shann

Hi All - been away for a very long time (not in prison). The new post on my blog may explain why.

https://storiesneverend1.wordpress.com


----------



## Bickernicks

Yup, it's still gonna be unread.. re: the link you posted


----------



## alawston

Here you go

https://storiesneverend1.wordpress.com


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I remember: my mother ladled the clear, golden chicken soup and set it here, steaming before my eyes, with three matzo balls floating inside, which was her way of giving. "It's hot," she said. "Make sure to blow on it first." Yes, the smell of her cooking was good, but then, the taste! Just wait till you took the first bite-

To read more and to listen to the beautiful narration by David Kudler click here:
Her way of giving


----------



## PJ Shann

Many thanks to both of you.  Dunno what went wrong there.  I’m guessing it’s my general ineptitude.


----------



## EmmaS

Lovely post. Time is so slippery.


----------



## PJ Shann

EmmaS - Thanks, appreciate that.


----------



## xbriannova

Decided to do a little review post, one of many to come: Brian Reviews #1: The Boat by Clara Salaman


----------



## 13500

It's all about Halloween words today on Bibliophilic Blather. Come on over, if you dare. 

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2016/10/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-halloween.html?m=0


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Creepy Cuisine -- a horrific sounding dish for Hallowing and comfort food for the coming cold evenings, sopa de gato (cat soup) is not what you think!

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2016/10/creepy-cuisine-cat-soup.html


----------



## AlexaGrave

Just posted my Halloween post, which includes info on the Monster Maelstrom anthology. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/10/halloween-2016-monster-maelstrom.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

So I've been attempting to do a Quote of the Day on Twitter. Basically, I find one interesting or unusual quote from one of my many novels and post it each day. I thought it might be interesting to see what those quotes look like stripped of their context and source.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2016/10/context-free-quotes.html


----------



## Rob Smith

I posted a eulogy for the cat who provided me with plenty of inspiration:
https://petectives.net/2016/10/27/a-eulogy-for-yoshi-the-cat/


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

I'd love for you to check out my blog and say hi. I'm new to the blogging world so it's a little rough around the edges but I'm learning to loosen up and just write about what I like. Recently, I wrote a small piece on a diversity lecture I was just at and I've started my review list of other people's books I like. It's a work in progress. 

http://authorgenevievemckay.blogspot.ca/

Thanks! G


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

✨ Leave the light on and listen, hark
My tale is gripping, it is dark...

Get Twisted, it's my #free Halloween gift to you:
#Free Twisted


----------



## SVD

Milestones ...and a little self-promotion. 

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/14167107-milestones


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

Just added another Blog episode! This is fun and slightly addictive.

Finding Balance in an Unbalanced World (or why my horse is no longer so fat). 

http://authorgenevievemckay.blogspot.ca/2016/10/finding-balance-in-unbalanced-world-or.html


----------



## Nicksm28

Recently re-watched a great classic, _No Country for Old Men._

Posted to my blog about tie-ins I saw with H.P. Lovecraft's Cosmicism, in how chaos is represented in the film.

https://nicholasmcauliff.wordpress.com/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I posted a report and some photos of the Freimarkt, our local autumn fair, today. The quality isn't all that great - I only had a smartphone camera, but some of them came out really well.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"Oh, Molly, that's fantastic. We need to get together; maybe we can go pick out a Christmas Tree next Saturday. We'd like to get one put up right after Thanksgiving and that's next week already."
"Wait. We?" Molly smiled as she watched a movie play on the television, the sound turned down.
"Danny and I are moving in together. Actually, I'm moving in with him."

To read more from the pen of Patti Fiala, click here:
We can go pick out a Christmas tree


----------



## matt5ki

My latest update is about making my books available to a wider audience for the first time including Smashwords, Kobo, iBooks and more.

http://matthewdrzymala.com/2016/10/30/whats-that-on-your-bookshelf-oh-its-my-books/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

While it will be old news for anyone with books already on the market, my blog post today -- *From NaNoWriMo to Novel on Amazon in 7 Steps* -- may be of interest to those just starting their writing journey.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I mentioned this on a separate thread today - but for all of you folks out there who have been wanting to hear me tell some Nova Scotia ghost stories, here's a podcast of me telling a few.

Happy Halloween, folks.

http://www.nighttimepodcast.com/episodes/29-haunted-halifax-steve-vernon


----------



## chrisstevenson

Guerrilla Warfare For Writers:

Take a Ride--Create a Book!

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/2016/11/take-ride-create-book.html


----------



## AlexaGrave

My NaNoWriMo kickoff post. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/11/nanowrimo-2016-coming-full-circle.html


----------



## LGOULD

My adventures as a star-struck tourist in Hollywood at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## 13500

Did you know Gatsbyesque is a real word? Stop by my blog, Bibliophilic Blather, to find out more interesting grammar notes on words that begin with "G."

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2016/11/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-oh-gee.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Then I dug the gold locket out of my pocket, and offered it to her. She opened it, uttering a cry of amazement.
"Oh! It's you, it's me," she breathed. "And look, there's no tear."
"Well," said Mrs. Babcock. "D'you like him?"
And Natasha said, in a soft tone, "I do." 
And I said, in a tone that was even softer, "I love you, sweetheart, and I always will."
In a heartbeat she bent over, heat surging between us, and before I could utter another word, kissed me long and full on my lips.

To read more and listen to the beautiful narration by Don Warrick, click here:
I knelt before her, opening my arms


----------



## matt5ki

Had a great time at Southport College this week talking about my writing and my experiences in schools with my author workshop.

May of the students are considering doing English degrees and becoming teachers or writers, so it was great to speak to eager adults and have a good laugh too!

http://matthewdrzymala.com/2016/11/03/my-author-workshop-at-southport-college/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I made a trailer for my new SF series and posted about that.


----------



## Melanie Underwood

Sadly, I'd managed to go two whole months without updating my blog, but have added a few things this morning. Sometimes work and life take over and finding the time to update social media soon takes a back seat.

To be perfectly honest, I'd much rather be editing a new novel than worrying about Facebook etc, so if you don't want to read my blog or check out my Facebook page, please send me a novel to work on!


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/11/writing-prompts-silver-linings.html

Throughout November, I'll be posting writing prompts and writing tips, in celebration of NaNoWriMo.


----------



## lisamaliga

Want to learn how to bake French macarons?

https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2016/11/04/baking-french-macarons-a-beginners-guide-yes-you-can-bake-french-macarons


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

She put a foot up, and like she did many mornings since the snow had started to fall, looked out of the big bay windows admiring the radiant glory of all the pristine white. She loved a snow covered Christmas. It was the delightful remembrance of youth that brought magic to the season. She sipped the hot chocolate, and watched the flakes flutter and dance in the air--

To read more from the pen of Angelica Kate, click here:
She sipped the hot chocolate, and watched the flakes flutter and dance


----------



## harpwriter

On building worlds and the research behind creating a single scene (sometimes): http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/11/building-scenes-building-worlds.html


----------



## matt5ki

Great news, I finally found my book in my local Waterstones in Liverpool. It's taken a while but it's finally in there. I won't make much from sales, if I even sell any, but I'm chuffed to see it in there. I feel like going in and stroking the shelves... *ahem*

It's nice to see it, and alongside an X-Files legend too.

There's more about it on my website: http://matthewdrzymala.com/2016/11/07/the-bumpkinton-tales-now-available-in-waterstones/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I'm blessed for the pleasure, blessed for the agony
Blessed for the fear, the pain of it all
In which I was steeped, in this reality
And granted the chance to endure or to fall

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
I'm blessed for the pleasure, blessed for the agony


----------



## Aderyn Wood

Who gets your vote - Sauron or Cersei? (The intriguing matter of politics in fantasy)


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/11/writing-prompts-going-home.html?view=flipcard

Some thoughts on using memory, and the places we would return to, to build character.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

This election will remain one of the longest suffering experiences ever. It is finally over (I hope). I wrote briefly about it, mostly because I want to remember the innocent comment of a little girl that made me laugh.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2016/11/the-last-word-before-end.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

A select group of twelve bestselling, award-winning, USA Today authors has joined forces with me, to bring you twelve heart-warming stories of romance In one boxed set. Celebrate the release of this amazing collection with us. Take the chance to win prizes and be the first to read LOVE IN TIMES OF WAR.

Celebrate Love


----------



## Not any more

In the process of redesigning my website. New blog post introducing my new series. http://brkingsolver.com/item/intoducing-chameleon-assassin


----------



## harpwriter

I'm writing on writing, during National Novel Writing Month. Today, I talk about creating more fully rounded, believable characters--with a focus on seeing people beyond our biases and initial reactions to those who have differing views than us. http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/11/writing-prompts-understanding-others.html


----------



## Queen Mab

I blogged about my thoughts and feelings in the aftermath of the election and share two links to articles that particularly resonated with me, one by Garrison Keillor:

https://gabriellawest.net/2016/11/09/about-last-night/


----------



## AlexaGrave

Just posted an excerpt from _A Very Grinka Christmas_! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/11/a-very-grinka-christmas-excerpt.html


----------



## Ebook Itch

We have an author interview with NY Times Best Selling Author Krista Lakes...

http://ebookitch.com/blog-post/for-readers/interview-romance-author-krista-lakes

Contact us if you write romance and you'd like to be interviewed on our blog.


----------



## AnitaLouise

Latest post was 11/7/16 - my anniversary. 

http://hyperurl.co/2z55i0


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I wanted to NaNo but I ain't got the WriMo in me... I can no longer write in a state of anguish. That's for the young!

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2016/11/creativity-in-crisis-center-cannot-hold.html


----------



## LadyG

I blogged about releasing the first book in my new series. It's just a quick, light-hearted look at all the things that went wrong in my personal life during release week.

https://ajgoode.com/2016/11/09/brides-of-serenity-book-one/


----------



## ilamont

I wrote a post titled A history of clickbait and keyword hijacking, 1750-1999. Yes, these two concepts go waaaay back, long before the Internet was created. This post describes the history and shows some examples:

_A friend on Twitter lamented that the shift from printed newspapers to online news has led to a flood of clickbait that wasn't present before. While it's true that clickbait-articles whose content and headlines are designed to generate a very high number of pageviews-is a product of the digital media revolution, there is a long tradition in the media world of using attention-grabbing headlines, titles, and graphics to get people to buy a newspaper, magazine, or journal._ ... Read the rest of "A history of clickbait and keyword hijacking, 1750-1999"


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

And over that threshold down there, she could somehow read the shape of the shadow. How it appeared suddenly, spilling out of nowhere, was quite beyond her, but she could tell, couldn't she, that there was no floor--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
In a moment he would reach for her hand, smiling as if nothing bad could happen


----------



## CMH

Not much writing over the last couple of months, but I did get to go to the 950th anniversary re-enactment of the Battle of Hastings. A little trip to Dover Castle followed a couple of days later.

http://www.cmharald.net/mad-two-months


----------



## Aderyn Wood

It was a dark and stormy night ... How important are first lines?


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I think we need reminding, daily if needed, that this holiday season we ought to be looking for things that unite rather than set us apart. Break bread together in goodwill and peace. And if that doesn't work, there's a handful more states offering recreational weed...

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2016/11/break-bread-not-each-other.html


----------



## Angela Haddon

I started a new blog - does that count?  I'm scheduling one post per week, so hopefully sharing on this thread will help me stay accountable! It's about book cover design for self-published authors - here's the first post:

http://angelahaddon.com/2016/11/09/welcome/


----------



## Lummox JR

A treatise on Christmas music and its place in our hearts. The Washington Post says it's stuck in the '50s, and they're right; they blame the Boomers, and they're mostly wrong.

https://supervillainsomeday.wordpress.com/2016/11/15/christmas-music-inertia-and-why-its-wonderful/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "Fear of Failure, Fear of Success" at http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!


----------



## 13500

Which is it -- hanged or hung? Hoard or horde?

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2016/11/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-what-h.html


----------



## Cactus Lady

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Nice post, Lummox.


I agree, great post.


----------



## Cactus Lady

Here's the first draft of the prologue to Defenders of the Wildings, the follow-up to my Daughter of the Wildings series (along with a progress report):
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/november-progress-report

cover reveal for my upcoming novel Source-Breaker:
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/cover-reveal-source-breaker


----------



## Lummox JR

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Nice post, Lummox.


Thanks.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Since the sun set earlier and earlier, Sarah didn't have but a couple of hours before darkness would fall. When she got to the spot, she nestled in between two boulders and leaned back to admire the scenery. All but the pine and cedar trees were now completely bare of leaves, and while that might had been a depressing sight, last night's snowfall had made the mountainside into a winter wonderland. There was something about snow that made everything so magical. It covered nature's imperfections. A foggy mist was also beginning to settle over the treetops and with it brought total silence. It was as if the world had held its breath just so she could enjoy this special moment--

To read more from the pen of Regina Puckett, click here:
There was something about snow that made everything so magical


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Today I have the pleasure of presenting the gifted narrator of two of my books, The Music of Us and Dancing with Air: Don Warrick. Don is an actor who spent his entire life presenting the written word. I asked him to write about anything that came to mind while working on Dancing with Air, and was deeply touched by what he wrote:

In the end of my story there are colors now, where before there were none


----------



## C. J. Sears

Yesterday I updated my blog with the announcement of my Kindle Scout Campaign for _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_, but there's still a backlog of 15 or entries if anyone is interested in getting to know me and my experiences a bit better. I cover a fair range of topics from writing to pro wrestling to video games to life and religion. Most posts are humorous or satire in some form, but as of late I've gotten into the evangelizing mood (so October's posts may not be for you if you're anti-religion).

You can check out my blog at impromptugameof52.wordpress.com and scroll down the home page to see the three latest entries.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

This coming holiday season may be a little challenging for families because of the ongoing political fallout from the election. But it doesn't have to be that way! Especially on Thanksgiving, the original foodie holiday, I beg you to honor the foodies&#8230; give them a survival tool that allows them a little foodies escapism.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2016/11/a-peaceful-solution-to-implement-at.html


----------



## harpwriter

After a week of it being almost impossible to get to blogging--I thought 'why didn't you get your work done this week' was a good writing prompt for National Novel Writing Month.

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/11/writing-prompts-why-i-didnt-get-my-work.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The lamp swings like a pendulum
Pictures sway on their nails
Then slip down the walls, leaving scratched trails
Amidst the quake, the grief, the confusion and scare 
Slowly ascending is my father's armchair

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
He's ascending into the arms of his muse


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

She is wincing in pain, as do the others. Back in the palace, where we used to walk on the softest of rugs, our soles have softened. Spoiled by luxury, so have our souls. To survive this winter in the wilderness, body and spirit must harden--

To read more, click here:
To survive this winter in the wilderness, body and spirit must harden


----------



## matt5ki

If you're an indie author looking to get your book into Waterstones, it can be draining and seem almost impossible.

Recently they stocked my book in Liverpool One so I have written a 'How To' guide which will be over two parts.

It may work or it may not for others and there may be other ways, but for anybody unsure but feel their book can make it into there, then read on and I hope it will be of some help!

Do note, every Waterstones store is different so I cannot guarantee the same end result.

http://matthewdrzymala.com/2016/11/20/how-to-get-your-book-into-waterstones-part-one/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

A little something about the new puzzle book and a plea for feuding folks to put aside the politics for the holidays. Goodwill starts at home, does it not?

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2016/11/puzzles-and-goodwill.html


----------



## Not any more

I posted the cover reveal for my new novel:
http://brkingsolver.com/item/book-cover-reveal

Chameleon Assassin Book 1 Cover Reveal
The first book in my new series is finished.
This is the first book in a new series, set between 200 and 300 years in the future in a world very similar to ours, but "after the oceans rose and the bombs fell."
The book will be available for pre-order on Amazon November 29, with the official release date of December 13.


----------



## Angela Haddon

3 Ways the New Harry Potter eBook Covers Nailed Design - a case study looking at how certain effects were achieved for the new ebook-only covers (including font choice and graphic effects).


----------



## lisamaliga

My cookbook has a new cover and is now in paperback!
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2016/11/17/baking-french-macarons-a-beginners-guide-now-available-in-paperback









I also have a new book trailer!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IEJ9m_eOeI


----------



## ThomasDiehl

How being a bilingual can make your self-editing more reliable
How I do it: Self-Editing for Bilinguals http://en.thomasdiehl.eu/?p=199


----------



## ilamont

A post about the dynamics of learning to play guitar. It's changed a lot in the past 30 years. Examples from my own youth contrasted with my kids. ...

*Generation guitar fades away*


----------



## 13500

What do grammar and Thanksgiving have in common?

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2016/11/editing-for-grammarphobes-20.html?m=0

Hope you all have a great holiday!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"You're too critical of yourself," I said.
To which she said, "No, Lenny. I've seen him decline, seen him lose his mind, and if-if, like him, I'll ever lose mine-how in the world will I recover? How will I find my way, when I've never developed the skill to do so?"
I lowered my head before her. 
"Never," I said, "until now."
"Exactly," said Natasha. "Until now."
And a moment later, blotting the corner of her eye, where a tear was forming, she whispered to me, "Come closer, Lenny, snuggle up, but never, ever let me lean on you."

To read more, and listen to the wonderful narration by Don Warrick, click here:
Come closer, snuggle up


----------



## Lummox JR

I'm doing my annual live blog of the Macy's parade tomorrow morning at 9 AM EST, through noon. The post goes up at 8:30 but the actual blogging won't happen till closer to 9.

Get your pumpkin muffins ready and enjoy the parade with a side of light snark!


----------



## PaulLev

I updated my blog just a few hours ago with a review of The Crown, on Netflix http://paullevinson.blogspot.com/2016/11/the-crown-on-netflix-peerless.html


----------



## Amyshojai

Uhm, yes...at least weekly, and sometimes more. Here's today: http://amyshojai.com/holistic-pet-care/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Strangely, Satan does not frighten me that much anymore. And so, swaying on my hip bones, I strut out of the cave in his direction. I feel an odd urge to fondle his horns. Along the path toward him I make sure to suck in my belly, because in the company of a gentleman, even a corpse is entitled to look her best.

To read more click here: 
I feel an odd urge to fondle his horns


----------



## matt5ki

A little update on my Copywriter diploma course

http://matthewdrzymala.com/2016/11/25/do-i-have-what-it-takes-to-be-a-copywriter/


----------



## R. Doug

My latest firearms reviews (with photos), for those of you doing a little Christmas shopping:

*Shooting a Pair of Cheetahs - Comparing the Beretta 84FS and 85FS*:










*Firing Review - The stainless Colt M1991A1 .38 Super +P*:










*Firing Review - The new Inland .30 M1 Carbine*:


----------



## Winter Editorial Design

Well, I try to post at least once a week, I prefer slow blogging because I used to procrastinate my entries a few months ago.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Yesterday, for Thanksgiving, I posted a note of thanks to other writers, including some KBoards members...


*I Am Thankful For Other Writers*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

She wiped her face, and now her sight cleared. With every step toward that door, she could see his eyes shining brighter and brighter across from her, as if David-yes, as if he were right there, hanging in midair, framed by the hollow. By what twist of imagination did this happen? How did this outline of his jaw suddenly appear, how did it open now, as if he was just about to call her name?

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
http://uviart.blogspot.com/2014/11/in-moment-he-would-reach-for-her-hand.html


----------



## archaeoroutes

My November Round-up of Scifi Books is an anthology and box set special to celebrate the release of The Newcomer:
http://alasdairshaw.blogspot.co.uk/2016/11/the-november-round-up-of-scifi-books.html


----------



## Angela Haddon

How Time Affects Your Target Market: a Harry Potter Case Study - the second (and final) part of my Harry Potter book cover analysis. Next week I'll be talking about styling of author name


----------



## 5ngela

As always posting my book reviews
https://sharing55tories.blogspot.co.id/2016/11/book-review-seed-of-control-generations.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

This week's blog is "The Bittersweet Irony in Valuing a Book" (Note that this is from a Canadian's perspective, and I'm referring to Canada's Access Copyright program). http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!


----------



## R. Doug

*Strolling toward Astoria*:










Here's Ursula:










Maritime Memorial:










Crown Princess in port:


----------



## ilamont

New book released this week - Microsoft Word In 30 Minutes by author Angela Rose. You may _think_ you know how to use Word, but there are lots of great features most people never touch. The official launch announcement is here.


----------



## 13500

Which, what, who? Know the difference? 
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2016/11/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-which-what.html?m=0


----------



## harpwriter

The intriguing story of Philip the Fair, and his sisters--Beautiful Blanche and Much More Fair Maid Margaret. Today's soaps got nothing on these people! And wait, here come the Edwards, father and son!:

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/11/this-day-in-history-philip-not-so-fair.html

I have a number of posts throughout November on writing prompts and some writing tips.


----------



## R. Doug

*Astoria Riverwalk*, sample shots:


----------



## chrisstevenson

LONG DISTANCE AND HARSH WORDS:

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/2016/11/long-distance-and-harsh-words.html


----------



## AlexaGrave

My final NaNo update. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/12/nano-results-2016.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

That night after dinner, Blake escorted Nellie to the library.
"Let's sit, shall we?" he pointed to the settee in front of the fireplace, where a roaring fire blazed, warding off the evening chill. "Would you care for some brandy or tea perhaps?"
"Thank you, I'm fine."
He poured himself two fingers of the golden brown liquid into a snifter and swirled it round and round in the glass. "A ritual," he explained, "so I could get used to the flavor."
"Not something you generally care for, I take it."

To read more from the pen of Cindy Woolf, click here:
A roaring fire blazed, warding off the evening chill


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Sucked in by a force, I'm flying through a tunnel
The tunnel of memory that leads me back home
The past blurs my present, so my vision is double
The walls and the ceiling curve into a dome--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
Sucked in by a force, I'm flying through a tunnel


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog today, "Mystery Novella, Dead Man Floating $.99 sale, DEC 1-7TH. http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

amazon: myBook.to/DEADMANFLOATING

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## CarrieDMiller

I struggle with blogging. But after winning NaNoWriMo, I was compelled to tell the world just how much it helped me.

http://www.carriedmiller.com/2016/12/nanowrimo-forced-writing-revelation/


----------



## Melanie Underwood

Hug a cyclone anyone?

I love this headline in the Hindustan Timeshttp://www.hindustantimes.com/india-news/cyclone-nada-weakens-due-to-depression-as-rains-lash-across-tamil-nadu/story-fzgJA1W5OSMa1j04hliG1I.html

The importance of words exemplified once again.


----------



## Lummox JR

A little story about one of my favorite winter indulgences, and how it reminds me of my grandmother.

https://supervillainsomeday.wordpress.com/2016/12/02/poor-mans-cinnamon-rolls/


----------



## Liezeneven

I updated this post today haha. Needed some changes! 
http://liezeneven.com/2016/04/22/how-to-write-a-novel-10-tips/


----------



## LadyG

I blogged about my love of Michigan history and how it led to my writing my first historical romance. https://ajgoode.com/2016/11/28/history-nerd/


----------



## harpwriter

http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2016/12/dan-blum-live-feet-say-run.html

In my blog post today, I announced the release of my friend Dan's new book, The Feet Say Run.

New from Dan Blum! Hans Jaeger, stranded on a desert island with six survivors ranging from the yacht owner to the cabin boy, tells the story of their lives on the island, woven in with reflections on his own 85 years, going back to the Nazi Germany of his youth


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"I wish," says the old man, "we would never forget this hour."
And I think, Why, what a grand sentiment! I wish you could just be quiet.
And he says, to himself this time, "Winter is coming. The day is shorter, it seems. And the shorter it is-the more precious each minute--"

To read more, click here:
The shorter is the day-the more precious each minute


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Astoria Favorites Part 1*:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I seal the scroll and give it to my dear, trusty soldier, knowing he would never suspect he is carrying his own death sentence in his hand. And for a long time after the sound of his steps has died down I remain there, sitting at the edge of my throne, listening for him, hoping he would come back to me, wishing I could find a way to save him.

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by Justin Harmer, click here:
He is steadfast in refusing to go home. Being stubborn may cost him dearly


----------



## LGOULD

Do the writing rules once imposed on us by traditional gatekeepers still apply, or has self-publishing done away with rules? I blogged about this at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I'm honored to be interviewed on Aaron Paul Lazar's illustrious blog, Murder by 4, where we had a lovely chat about my new romance box set, Love in Times of War. Please check out my Interview:

Interview with Uvi Poznansky

r


----------



## Angela Haddon

New post - how to style your author name for a more professional-looking book cover. Font choice, font-pairing, and styling tips. Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## CaptainD

I blogged an excerpt from my recently released short story "*Captain Disaster: The Dark Side of the Moon*".


----------



## Mare

I posted about my recent book signing, and I talked about what happiness is and is it really a choice, as someone once said, "You're as happy as you decide to be." I've come to believe that saying is probably true.  

Happy Monday!


----------



## dakila

Today, I pre-scheduled a short video about my birthday. It's about my cake, stickers, and the things I wanna achieve in the next year. Time flies so fast!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

What matters is only what's here. I touch my skin right under my breasts, which is where the little one's curled, and where he kicks, 'cause he has to. Like, he don't feel so cosy no more. Here, can you feel it? I reckon he wants me to talk to him. He can hear me inside, for sure. He can hear every note of this silvery music.

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
He can hear me inside


----------



## Kessie Carroll

Had my "three years of being published" anniversary. Made a list of all the things I've done wrong so far, as well as a couple of things I'm slowly starting to do right:
https://kmcarrollblog.wordpress.com/2016/12/05/three-years-of-publishing-mistakes/


----------



## jdrew

Kessie Carroll said:


> Had my "three years of being published" anniversary. Made a list of all the things I've done wrong so far, as well as a couple of things I'm slowly starting to do right:
> https://kmcarrollblog.wordpress.com/2016/12/05/three-years-of-publishing-mistakes/


Kessie,
I found your mistakes worth reading and guess others will too.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"Are you cold?"
His question made her aware that she'd been totally oblivious to the chilly breeze that had picked up. This was the time of year when the days were still hot and sultry with leftover summer temperatures, but the evenings cooled quickly with the early sunset.
"It's not too bad," she said, but was terribly happy when he pulled her closer, wrapping his other arm around her protectively.
"Is this better?" he murmured huskily--

To read more from the pen of Donna Fasano, click here:
Her ultimate dream was about to come true


----------



## C. J. Sears

Virtual Reality is the future of gaming but it's not the most important thing:

https://impromptugameof52.wordpress.com/2016/12/05/a-virtual-world-the-hour-updates/

In today's blog, I talk about my experience with virtual reality, give a brief couple of paragraphs about what Christmas should really be about, and update my friends, fans, and family about my KS campaign.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from *Astoria's Captain George Flavel House Museum**:

















*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The engine rattled under me, giving a raw, intense rhythm to the urban cacophony, composed of sounds of drivers, peddlers, shoppers, cops, and soldiers. This beat connected me to the throngs of people and at the same time, separated me. And yet, listening to it forced me to set aside my silence, my sense of loneliness, and take them all in-

To read more click here:
Add a splash of blue winter, 'cause you I miss


----------



## dviroren

Hey there!

I'm sharing my journey as a beginner kindle publisher to make money online. I'm doing an experiment and I'm sharing my results.

If you want to see how I'm trying to make my kindle ebooks a successful business then check out my latest blog post 

http://dviroren.com/zero-to-hero-episode-4-books-are-live-struggling-to-get-reviews-press-releases-and-first-sale/

Hope you find it useful


----------



## 13500

Do you know the difference between ingenious and ingenuous? How about when to use it's versus its?
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2016/12/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-is-have-it.html?m=0


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from *More Images of the Captain George Flavel House Museum*:


----------



## CaptainD

I posted a little introspective about what my first month or so back in the writing / publishing game has been like.
http://backtofictionwriting.blogspot.co.uk/2016/12/a-brief-update.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The notion of giving her a voice, expressing her suffering, recording this moment for her in my own poetry, crosses my mind. I figure that if left unspoken, this grief-combined with the shortened mourning period for her husband, Uriah-will catch up with her later, and tear us apart.
Then I try to forget all about it. I cannot write her pain. First and foremost I must find a way out of my own-

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by Justin Harmer, click here:
I raise her to her feet and carry her-all the way up the staircase-into my chamber


----------



## AlexaGrave

My next 5 entries in 1001 Reasons Not to Clean! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/12/1001-reasons-not-to-clean-11-through-15.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Doing the happy dance! The audiobook edition of my novel, Dancing with air, has just been released! Share with me the marvel of listening to my gifted narrator, Don Warrick, gives voice to a young, adventurous marine, to his beautiful girlfriend, to her overbearing Mama, and to a host of other characters, painting the contrasts that heighten the drama in this novel--

To read more, and take a listen, click here:
Doing the happy dance! Dancing with Air


----------



## CaptainD

I blogged about updating the blurb for one of my books. (I know, exciting right?!)
http://backtofictionwriting.blogspot.co.uk/2016/12/updated-blurb.html


----------



## matt5ki

Last week I attended my very first book signing event in Glasgow. I've written a small blog post about it 

http://matthewdrzymala.com/2016/12/08/how-did-the-first-of-my-book-signings-in-glasgow-go/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Astoria Favorites Part 2*:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

And so I find myself standing here, on the threshold of where I grew up, feeling utterly awkward. I knock, and a stranger opens the door. The first thing that comes to mind: what is she doing here? The second thing: she is young, much too young for him. The third: her hair. Red.

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by David Kudler, click here:
And so I find myself standing here, on the threshold of where I grew up


----------



## 5ngela

As usual, mostly right now my blog is about book review. Latest review is Hard Fall by Rex Nada
https://sharing55tories.blogspot.co.id/2016/12/book-review-hard-fall-rogue-part-series.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blog about my latest new release as well as about the rerelease of an anthology, which includes a story by me as well as a couple of other KBers.


----------



## JD Byrne

A couple of my recent posts:

Music - Even Bad Music - Isn't a Crime

and

A review of _The Name of the Wind_


----------



## Angela Haddon

Styling the Perfect Author Name: Design 101

Here's my latest post! It's a quick recap of the 5 Principles of Design, with particular emphasis on getting the Author Name to work seamlessly with the rest of the cover. Lots of quick tips and fixes - enjoy!


----------



## Accord64

My guest blog at Indies Unlimited on DIY book covers:

My DIY Book Cover Blunders


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here

Yup. Posted updates about my new website, new stuff going on with the author promos I run. Also have a new release & upcoming new release HERE ON MY BLOG.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"I see," she says. "You don't love me anymore."
For the first time in the conversation, his voice softens. "Don't cry, Becky," he pleads. "I love you. I will always love you-"
I imagine she must be smiling through the tears. "In that case," she says, "I will always take such good care of you."

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by David Kudler, click here:
You know well enough how grateful I am

/url]


----------



## xbriannova

When the going gets tough, you get more things to write about. How returning to the army for a week has inspired me further:

On the Army & Writing


----------



## ScottFish

I had a rash of people inquiring about self-publishing on Amazon this past week. Knowing how much time "free advice" ends up costing me, and how infrequently it is actually followed, I wrote a quick blog post about how easy it can be to publish with KDP and tossed in a ton of Amazon Affiliate links. 

https://beupgraded.com/business/self-publishing-on-amazon/


----------



## GrandmaBirdie

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Okay, your turn.


I sure did.

Writers might describe dimensions, shape, and color. Sound could come next, followed by scent. We might assign taste attributes to food, teardrops, and lipstick.

Sadly, we often undervalue texture.

*Over 400 Adjectives to Describe Texture*


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from *Moving from Astoria Riverwalk to Downtown*:


----------



## Tommy Muncie

Nothing to do with books for a change, I wrote a little opinion piece on music at Christmas.

https://tommymuncie.com/2016/12/13/why-christmas-is-good-for-music-just-not-the-christmas-songs/


----------



## CaptainD

Got some draft artwork back for my children's book! 
http://backtofictionwriting.blogspot.co.uk/2016/12/draft-artwork-for-my-childrens-book.html


----------



## 13500

'Tis or t'is? And what the heck is upsot? Christmas words on Editing for Grammarphobes. Happy Holidays, everyone!

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2016/12/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-christmas.html?m=0


----------



## Kay7979

Yep. Sharing my newbie mistakes so others can benefit. Blog post entitled: Kindle Countdown Catastrophe.

http://www.kaylling.com/blog


----------



## CaptainD

First time in years I've done a book review...
http://captaind-book-reviews-blog.blogspot.com/2016/12/novella-review-rokos-labyrinth.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I am grateful to go back. No longer am I stuck here, in a place of doubt. 
No longer am I inflicted with sensing shadows. Ashes to ashes. Dust to dust. All my sorrows are about to melt away. In this inferno, nothing will be left behind me but an empty shell. I fly into the brilliance. I am ablaze. I am in bliss. For where I am going I shall be reborn.

To read more, click here:
I am grateful to go back


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Sometimes a job takes up so much of your brain capacity it permeates everything and synchronicity shows up in your life as a side effect.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2016/12/alcohol-fueled-survival.html


----------



## R. Doug

*Lunch at Fort George Brewery + Public House* (sample shots):


----------



## AlexaGrave

2016 Year in Review for my publications, plus mention of my Kindle Countdown Deal that starts tomorrow!

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/12/publication-year-in-review-2016-mind.html


----------



## J.J. Thompson

I've just released the last book in my latest series.
https://jamesjthompson.blog/


----------



## Queen Mab

I posted about the hellish past year, especially in terms of deaths...and for some reason, a lot of friends lost dogs this year:

https://gabriellawest.net/2016/12/11/a-hell-of-a-year/


----------



## ilamont

New book release announced on the i30 blog:

*Announcing an updated version of our unofficial iPhone user guide*

Publisher i30 Media has released an updated version of its iPhone user guide. Authored by Ian Lamont, iPhone Basics In 30 Minutes covers the current iPhone hardware lineup including the iPhone 6S, iPhone 6S Plus, iPhone 7, iPhone 7 Plus, and the iPhone SE. It also explores the iOS operating system, Apple services such as iCloud and Siri, and important apps such as Phone, Photos, Mail, and Maps. Finally, it provides reviews of nine powerful apps that many new iPhone owners may never have heard of, such as Waze and Wunderlist.

Read more


----------



## xbriannova

Decided to talk about a Stephen King book I read. I learnt a lot from the experience, as is usual from exposure to the celebrated author.

Brian Reviews #2: From a Buick 8 by Stephen King


----------



## LadyG

Defining success as a writer: For me, it means seeing my name on a book at Walmart. https://ajgoode.com/2016/12/15/of-quests-and-walmart/


----------



## RubyMadden

KU Conundrum >>> https://rubymadden.com/2016/12/09/the-ku-conundrum/
KU Conundrum Continued >>> https://rubymadden.com/2016/12/14/ku-conundrum-continued


----------



## geronl

Character Intro & Setting

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/12/character-intro-setting.html


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from *Fun Photo Friday - Astoria Part 3*:


----------



## 5ngela

My latest book review is Murder In Paradise by Greg Wilson

https://sharing55tories.blogspot.co.id/2016/12/book-review-murder-in-paradise-by-greg.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

$0.99 sale:

He didn't eat very much, she noticed. A few slices of chicken, a roll. Salad without dressing. A small portion of the eggplant that he'd probably added to his plate to be polite. Long fingers held the knife and fork. Was that the watch she'd gotten him for Christmas? Where was his wedding ring?

To read more from the pen of Traci Hall, click here:
Was that the watch she'd gotten him for Christmas?


----------



## Angela Haddon

My Top 5 Christmas Romance Covers for 2016! Feel free to share yours with me via Twitter and Facebook - I went through Amazon's bestseller lists to find these, but I'm sure I missed plenty of great ones


----------



## stevenbright

Ya, I did on the15th.


----------



## stevenbright

Ya, I did on the 15th.


----------



## KevinH

Comparison of Book Promotion Sites: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2016/12/comparing-book-promotion-and-marketing.html


----------



## 5ngela

My latest movie review lala land
https://sharing55tories.blogspot.co.id/2016/12/movie-review-la-la-land.html


----------



## R. Doug

Running this week a five-part photo-journal on Christmas lights. Here are samples from today's *Christmas on the Pecos - Part 1*:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I wanted to tell her how I admired her courage, the risk she took, riding it all by herself, without my guidance, to get here. I wanted to tell her she should have stayed away. But by now I knew that for me, she would dare take any chance, come what may.
"Oh Lenny," she said. "You look... I have no words for it."
Overcome with sudden joy I staggered towards her.
"Come on," she said. "Let's go."
In confusion I asked, "Where to?"
And Natasha said, "Anywhere, my love. Anywhere but here."

To read more, click here:
In a matter of seconds, my entire world changed


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from *Christmas on the Pecos - Part 2*:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

No one but me knows how these doubts gnaw at me. I carry on with matters of the state, and to all appearances I am a happy man. I attend plays, sheep shearing feasts, sword fights, hunting trips. I laugh at official parties. I make love to my wives. I send gifts to my daughter, Tamar, who keeps returning them back to me--

To read more, click here:
I send gifts to my daughter, Tamar, who keeps returning them to me


----------



## jdrew

KevinH said:


> Comparison of Book Promotion Sites: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2016/12/comparing-book-promotion-and-marketing.html


Kevin, thanks for the post. Interesting blog. And congratulations on your quick start without promotions. Certainly didn't start off that way for me.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from *Christmas on the Pecos - Part 3*:


----------



## alawston

My Big Fat Blog of the Year.

2016 has been a rubbish year for pretty much everyone on a global level. But on a personal level, frankly it's been brilliant. Here I round it up, month by month. Andrew's Big Fat Blog of the Year


----------



## geronl

Just a note that Amazon finally made my freebies free again.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/12/free-at-last.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Boys and girls swarm all over the place, they come in droves, carrying bouquets of wildflowers, baskets loaded with fruit and baked goods, and bundles filled with dates, nuts, and raisins, in short, anything to help sustain me here, in the wilderness. They lay these gifts at the mouth of my cave and expect me to smile upon them with grace and gratitude. I do, even though I have no use anymore for what they bring, because I figure it would take years to consume all that food--

To read more, click here:
They lay these gifts at the mouth of my cave


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples from *Christmas on the Pecos - Part 4*:


----------



## 5ngela

My latest book review The edge of Never by JA Redmerski

https://sharing55tories.blogspot.co.id/2016/12/book-review-edge-of-never.html


----------



## Queen Mab

Enjoying the Xmas lights 

Here's my latest, a review of two literary biographies (Shirley Jackson and Daphne du Maurier).

https://gabriellawest.net/2016/12/18/the-downhill-slide-two-literary-biographies/


----------



## CaptainD

Posted my horribly low sales and giveaway figures so far! 
http://backtofictionwriting.blogspot.com/2016/12/sales-figures-to-date.html


----------



## R. Doug

Final installment of my annual Christmas light series with samples from *Fun Photo Friday - Christmas on the Pecos Favorites*:


----------



## Kali.Amanda

It has been a brutal year, but this Festivus I have a received a gift that keeps on giving and it will be a reason to share. Breaking bread and making bread will be a thing at the house this coming year.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2016/12/all-sorrows-are-less-with-bread.html


----------



## xbriannova

Decided to talk about Christmas and how it's been a terrible one (but there's always light at the end of the tunnel). Oh, and my eBook's on discount!:

http://houseoftheraven.blogspot.sg/2016/12/thoughts-on-brink-of-christmas.html


----------



## geronl

xbriannova said:


> Oh, and my eBook's on discount!:
> 
> http://houseoftheraven.blogspot.sg/2016/12/thoughts-on-brink-of-christmas.html


bought it!


----------



## William Meikle

Coming up from me in 2017
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2016/12/24/coming-up-from-me-in-2017/


----------



## 5ngela

My latest book review is Bitter Sweet Love by Michael Faudet

https://sharing55tories.blogspot.co.id/2016/12/book-review-bitter-sweet-love.html


----------



## FFJ

Merry Christmas everyone!

I recently gushed over my new book cover -

https://ffjohn.wordpress.com/2016/12/22/the-pursual-a-book-cover/


----------



## 5ngela

My latest book review is All The King's Horses by Kyle Slade

https://sharing55tories.blogspot.co.id/2016/12/book-review-all-kings-horses-mantis.html


----------



## R. Doug

New series on Victoria Island. Here are a few samples from *Victoria - Johnson Street and the Wharf*:


----------



## Spinneyhead

I've been posting scenes from my work in progress for the last couple of months. It's just starting to get crazy. http://spinneyhead.co.uk/category/spinneyhead/writing/garth-owen/lost-picture/zombies-v-vampires/


----------



## SCapsuto

After a two-month hiatus, I just resumed posting to my Jewish history blog, "Between Wanderings," which is also the website for my related series of books (new English translations of Jewish social-history books from the 1850s-1920s).

Newest blog post: 
"'Feminism has not yet reached us': Micca Alcalay, a Bosnian Sephardic woman in 1904 Austria" ( http://bit.ly/2hnOcru )

My most popular blog post of 2016:
"Yom Kippur in the 'White City': Kol Nidre at the Chicago World's Fair" ( http://bit.ly/2hI6EbI ).

Books page:
http://betweenwanderings.com/books/


----------



## SCapsuto

> New series on Victoria Island.


Beautiful! I was just in Victoria for the first time a few months ago and would love to go back. It has a great vibe: picturesque, friendly, laid-back and artsy.


----------



## C. J. Sears

https://impromptugameof52.wordpress.com/2016/12/26/out-of-my-hands/

This week I talk about my feelings following the release of my novel. What's next for me? Another grand adventure in novel-craft, of course.


----------



## R. Doug

CRex896 said:


> https://impromptugameof52.wordpress.com/2016/12/26/out-of-my-hands/
> 
> This week I talk about my feelings following the release of my novel. What's next for me? Another grand adventure in novel-craft, of course.


Certainly agree with your assessment. Love Victoria.


----------



## geronl

for no good reason I decided to throw up chapters 8 and 9 on a WIP to the blog

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/12/lonely-space-chapter-eight.html

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2016/12/lonely-space-chapter-nine.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

Okay, so one of the gifts I got for Christmas was a dvd of CAPTAIN AMERICA: CIVIL WAR.

I watched it for the first time yesterday and wrote an extensive and somewhat giggle-worthy review this morning.

Give it a read and let me know what you think.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/12/27/captain-america-civil-wtf/


----------



## 5ngela

My latest book review is Second Chance (transcendence trilogy#1) by Dylan S. Hearn

http://sharing55tories.blogspot.co.id/2016/12/book-review-second-chance-transcendence.html


----------



## geronl

Steve Vernon said:


> Give it a read and let me know what you think


Very good. I haven't even seen Ultron yet, how weird is that


----------



## Steve Vernon

geronl said:


> Very good. I haven't even seen Ultron yet, how weird is that


You haven't missed much, I'll tell you that.

On the other hand, DEADPOOL, which I just watched - truly rocked.


----------



## benjclark

The next entry in my "In The Museum" series about working as a museum curator:  Translating Research to Video


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Victoria - The views along the wharf*:


----------



## Cactus Lady

On changing the name of my fantasy world: http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/changing-the-world

Link to a Silas and Lainie holiday story on my site: http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/home-on-the-range-a-daughter-of-the-wildings-holiday-story

Interview with Kaniev, one of the main characters in my upcoming novel Source-Breaker: http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/character-interview-kaniev


----------



## Mara B.

I wrote about a dear friend who passed away from pancreatic cancer. She led a simple life, but I want people to know what a great person she was. Now that she isn't around, I can brag about her. I'm sure it would be considered too long for a blog, but that's okay, it's my way of processing the grief. I may print and pass out at a mini-memorial. https://marafaro.wordpress.com/2016/12/29/ode-to-my-friend-fly-away-dove/


----------



## Queen Mab

I wrote a short piece on All Romance eBooks' closure, linking to a fiery blog post that offers some additional details and calls to action:

https://gabriellawest.net/2016/12/29/monkey-business-in-publishing/

Happy (almost) New Year, everyone!


----------



## xbriannova

Decided to talk about a possible evolution of my writing persona: Morphing into a masochistic demon hell-bent on writing (I mean metaphorically, don't start taking out your bibles and crosses):

Let's Talk Writing: Masochism


----------



## Kali.Amanda

On the one hand, this past year has shaken a good number of us by robbing us of looking back at our childhood/youth at our own pace and placed us in forced nostalgia... on the other hand, I expected that all the loss and the emotions -- from mourning to remembrance -- will influence the next batch of stories coming our way.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2016/12/nostalgia-is-trending.html


----------



## 5ngela

My latest post is guest post, fan fiction Sweet Mint by Kairo_Gypsy_Lupin

http://sharing55tories.blogspot.co.id/2016/12/fan-fiction-sweet-mint-by.html


----------



## stevenbright

Check out these Blogging Resources and Tips:
https://t.co/jqP9HkODbO


----------



## AlexaGrave

My goals for 2017!

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2016/12/setting-my-sights-on-2017.html


----------



## janeaugenstein

Greetings All,

Rebecca has started posting Graphic Design Tips on her website www.rebeccaswiftartwork.com as her way of helping authors understand the means of creating your unique cover designs.

Open communication and understanding each other is a very important ingredient in creating a beautiful cover that will stand out in the market. She has a knack for taking an author's ideas for their book cover and turning them into a truly special works of art.

Check it out and come blog with us, please let us know your thoughts!

Best Always,

Jane


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples from the shots in today's *Fun Photo Friday - Victoria Favorites*:


----------



## GrandFenwick

Not a blog post, but a cool little article about writing with a partner featuring me and my hubby and a bunch of other writing partners...

HOW NOT TO MURDER YOUR WRITING PARTNER

http://www.moviemaker.com/archives/mm_guide_2017/secrets-of-successful-screenwriting-teams-avoid-bloodshed-partner/?utm_campaign=Screenwriting%20Craft&utm_content=38689231&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - a movie review of BATMAN V. SUPERMAN.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2016/12/31/batman-v-superman-dawn-of-justice-a-review/


----------



## archaeoroutes

My monthly round-up of science fiction books: http://alasdairshaw.blogspot.co.uk/2016/12/the-december-round-up-of-scifi-books.html


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Raced to get one more post done in 2016, almost didn't make it. *Yep, It's New Year's Eve* is your typical year-end kind of thing, as the title implies.


----------



## lisamaliga

Here's a way to sweeten you New Year-- Chocolate Espresso Ganache Filling Recipe
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2017/01/01/chocolate-espresso-ganache-filling-recipe/










This is what the ganache looks like in macarons...


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone, and Happy New Year!

On my blog this week, "Looking Back and Looking Ahead" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Victoria - The Strait of Juan de Fuca*:


----------



## LGOULD

Is it easier to read and review self-published books than it used to be? I posted some thoughts about this on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Cactus Lady

New cover for my book Sarya's Song:
http://www.kyrahalland.com/blog/cover-reveal-new-saryas-song-cover


----------



## 5ngela

My latest book review is Too Late by Colleen Hoover

http://sharing55tories.blogspot.co.id/2017/01/book-review-too-late.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Here's hoping all your meals for 2017 are comforting (we've started with deliciousness)

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2017/01/may-all-your-meals-be-comforting.html


----------



## scott.marmorstein

Yes, though I don't think it was a best effort. Just my silly 8 reasons people ought to go ahead and write that book already kind of post: https://www.scottdmarmorstein.com/by-heart/2016/12/15/8-reasons-you-should-write-a-book


----------



## jdrew

The only blog I've posted for a while talks about the trouble I'm having with revisions on my next fantasy novel.
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/fantasy-book-2-child-of-evil-third-update/


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors

My wife posted her first blog post in a long, long time. Of course, it talks about stuff she does when she's not writing. You can see some of her arts and the super awesome Christmas present (Which, since it was from me, was obvioulsy THE BEST PRESENT EVER), that is probably one of the coolest gadgets I've ever seen.

There's also a cute dragon.

http://www.theimmarcescibleword.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Victoria - Continuing on the Juan de Fuca Strait*:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Bring me roses, bring me wine
Let me be your Valentine
Please don't dream about valor 
I'll just die if you go to war--

To read more click here:
Our story waiting for its start


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from *Fun Photo Friday - Victoria Favorites 2*:


----------



## matt5ki

I've updated with news on my next author workshop and the possible release time of my novel, The Fantastical Gregory Shortbread!

http://matthewdrzymala.com/2017/01/06/writing-to-reach-you-my-latest-news/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

No more sadness, no more blues
Lets put on our dancing shoes!
I'll get ready for our date
Check your watch and don't be late--

To read more click here:
A Touch of Passion is what I need


----------



## PatriciaThomson

Yep!

The Year of Writing Seriously: http://www.patriciathomson.com/?p=371


----------



## FFJ

It's a new year and all, but I recently took a look at all (read 'too many') the tv shows I watched in 2016.

https://ffjohn.wordpress.com/2016/12/29/my-fave-tv-shows-of-2016/

Where do I find the time to consume so much tv?


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog today, "Beneath the Bleak New Moon 2nd Edition Released!". http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Since getting my rights back from my publisher, which took about 18 months, I'm finally reissuing the books, in preparation for the launch of my 5th Casey Holland mystery later this year.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

And so he held me there, a long, long time in the dark. And me, I got to touch his lips, and that crease up there, on his forehead, and we swayed back and forth: I clinging to him, he-to that one girl, the girl he used to know--

To read more quick here:
And so he held me there, a long, long time in the dark


----------



## CaptainD

I'm trying (and failing! ) to get people to vote on what they want my next free promo to be.
http://backtofictionwriting.blogspot.co.uk/2017/01/poll-which-ebook-do-you-want-on-free.html


----------



## PatriciaThomson

I Blame Tom Huff For Everything: http://www.patriciathomson.com/?p=82


----------



## 5ngela

My latest post is film review passengers (2016)

http://sharing55tories.blogspot.co.id/2017/01/film-review-passengers-2016.html


----------



## C. J. Sears

Yesterday, I announced I will be undertaking a quest to replay every mainline Resident Evil game as well as a few spinoffs. While I won't be streaming it thanks to poor internet, I will post pictures of interest/results when I can.

https://impromptugameof52.wordpress.com/2017/01/09/it-has-begun/

Also included is a brief update on my plans for _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_'s sequel novel.

Have a great day!


----------



## scott.marmorstein

Yes, just got done writing about the 'competition' between reading and watching stories.

https://www.scottdmarmorstein.com/by-heart/2017/1/10/the-competition-for-reading-vs-watching


----------



## chrisstevenson

Writer's Health--(Guerrilla Warfare for Writers)

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/2017/01/writers-and-health.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

POTUS' farewell speech reminded me of the inevitability of my writing life...

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2017/01/thanks-obama-writing-with-daddy-issues.html


----------



## AlexaGrave

I am exploring using a Writing Bullet Journal! I love stickers. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/01/writing-bullet-journal.html


----------



## Joynell Schultz

I'm doing a weekly series this year on building up to 1000 "true" fans (in my case, measured by newsletter subscribers.) I'm a recently published author, so my mailing list is currently non-existent. Here's the two posts in this series so far.

Week 1: https://joynellschultz.wordpress.com/2017/01/03/2017s-quest-to-find-1000-true-fans/
Week 2: https://joynellschultz.wordpress.com/2017/01/11/operation-1000-true-fans-mission-2/


----------



## Nicksm28

I write about myth & legend, the "hero's journey" from Joseph Campbell and how these themes/ideas are actually present in a wide range of modern movies and books. Blog below:

https://nicholasmcauliff.wordpress.com/


----------



## Tim Craire

I help keep Shakespeare accessible for the world by reviving the words he used. If a student reads my new novel, and then runs across "brabble" in Twelfth Night, she won't think twice about it.

https://timcrairebooks.wordpress.com/


----------



## robert eggleton

1-16-17 Not a Promotional Post: "I Found God in Cyberspace" is a satirical essay and historical perspective on our ever-changing world of literature as affected by technology. From an aspiring author's viewpoint, the essay covers a period of time when eBooks were not yet accepted as "real" books and self-publishing was disrespected as vanity press. Established forces blocked access to the literary marketplace and helped defend against intrusions, curbing free expression and controlling social interactions in cyberspace. The essay includes citation to U.S. Supreme Court Opinion on free speech on the internet. Yes, it was a time before Facebook and Twitter! If you didn't live it like me, or in remembrance of a challenging time in the world of books, you may want to check out this essay for renewed inspiration as you promote your own works and talents today.

A version of this essay was originally published a decade ago by "Wingspan Quarterly" - a beautiful and now defunct paper-only magazine. https://gottawritenetwork.wordpress.com/2016/10/25/i-found-god-in-cyberspace-by-robert-eggleton/comment-page-1/#comment-755


----------



## SteveHarrison

My latest blog piece, hot off the press: Answer the Questions!!! (or Interrogating the Writer)

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/14552581-answer-the-questions


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

And her eyes, oh, the sultry look in her eyes! It was directed just a bit over me and off to the side, making me wish she would turn and once, only once, bring me into view. I pinned her above my bed, so Rita may visit me in my dreams, and promptly forgot all about Lotte Lehmann--

To read more click here:
The magic of your eyes, your kiss


----------



## 13500

Jumping back into grammar for 2017.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/01/jumping-back-in.html?m=1


----------



## JD Byrne

First in a (hopefully ongoing) series of interviews with other authors:

https://jdbyrne.net/2017/01/18/author-interview-patricia-hopper-patteson/


----------



## FFJ

Today's post is an embarassing (but funny) confession -

The Book I couldn't finish =(

https://ffjohn.com/2017/01/19/the-book-i-couldt-finish/#more-2190

(Sorry, not sorry)


----------



## M.W. Griffith

Hi everyone! First time posting in this thread, and I just wanted to share my new (short) blog post called Where to Begin. Hope that it helps someone out!
http://bit.ly/2iCrGgJ


----------



## Kay7979

This post discusses growing up reading fantasy novels, getting burned-out on fantasy, and coming back, decades later, to write my own. It also includes an overview of my series. Only the first book is currently published.

http://www.kaylling.com/blog/give-me-a-tale-that-isnt-stale


----------



## FAUSGA

New Blog Post!

The importance of Responsive Web Design in an author website


----------



## AlexaGrave

The Adventures of Karriya the Wizard - The Gods, Part 1 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/01/the-adventures-of-karriya-wizard-gods.html


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

Anyone else have trouble staying within the boundary lines of your particular genre? I do. I let science fiction seep into my fantasy novels, and vice versa.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2017/01/my-trouble-with-genres.html


----------



## LGOULD

How can writers draw inspiration from the current political situation? I posted about this on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## 5ngela

My latest book review The Empathic Detective by Jaxon Reed

http://sharing55tories.blogspot.co.id/2017/01/book-review-empathic-detective-by-jaxon.html


----------



## LadyG

I blogged about losing friendships over beliefs. When is it worth it?

https://ajgoode.com/2017/01/21/enough/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted about a rather good day I had recently, in *Reasons to Celebrate*...



> There are quite a few things that I could write about this week for my writing blog. I'm sure that if I tried hard enough, I could somehow work in a political message following the inauguration of President Trump, but I will leave that for others. I am somewhat tempted to address the issue of writing for the purpose of entertaining a large audience versus writing for literary art, but at least for now I will leave that for others also. For this blog post, I will focus on two recent milestones that I celebrated this past week...


Continue reading Reasons to Celebrate (posted Sat, 01/21/2017 - 20:22).


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Charity quietly chuckled. She enjoyed their constant trading of playful insults every morning but the fun was over once they were on the set. Christopher ran a tight ship, and everyone was too intimidated to do anything but what he demanded, much less be able to enjoy their work. Charity was relieved to discover the first kiss scene was scheduled first. With that out of the way, Johnny wouldn't be subjected to spending a day of watching her kiss another man--

To read more from the pen of Regina Puckett click here:
Have you ever kiss a man before? Where's the passion?


----------



## LanelleH

Haven't posted here in a while but I have a new (short) blog post!

http://authorlanellehall.blogspot.com/2017/01/progress.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "How Many Books Can You Write In A Lifetime?" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## benjclark

A congrats to the Edgar Award nominees I've read and reviewed this year:
https://benjaminlclark.com/2017/01/23/edgar-award-nominees-2017-congrats/


----------



## R. Doug

Been out of the country for a while, but here are the end posts that West Coast cruise with _The End of the Cruise - Vancouver, B.C._; _Continuing our Hop-On/Hop-Off Tour of Vancouver_; and _Fun Photo Friday - Vancouver Favorites_.

Sample shots from each post:


----------



## R. Doug

And, while I was gone, I started a new series. Sample shots from _28-Day Pacific Cruise_:





































Samples from _Port 1 Hilo - Lili'uokalani Park and Gardens_:










from _Port 1 Hilo - Rainbow Falls and Volcanoes National Park_:










and from _Port 1 Hilo - A closer look at Kilauea Caldera_:


----------



## Joynell Schultz

I'm starting a new weekly (maybe bi-monthly) series on "writing tips." (I may have to go back and revise previous posts to fit this format too.) Here's my first one on filter words.

https://joynellschultz.wordpress.com/2017/01/23/writing-tip-filtering-filter-words/


----------



## geronl

I was reading about Irish immigration to the US in the mid-1800's, so naturally I got a story idea.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2017/01/untitled-draft-chap-1-arrival-in-baggle.html


----------



## Tim Craire

A wicked extinct predator I've adopted for my new book -- Andrewsarchus:

https://timcrairebooks.wordpress.com/2017/01/24/ansarks/


----------



## SVD

A little something from *Sometimes We Ran 4: Survival*.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/14592997-from-sometimes-we-ran-4-survival


----------



## AlexaGrave

Just posted about my Patreon launch. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/01/patreon.html


----------



## William Meikle

Musings on another birthday
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/01/25/musings-on-another-birthday/


----------



## C. Gockel

My box set that KU made illegal : http://www.cgockelwrites.com/2017/01/18/box-set-almost/

What I don't go into in this post is how Amazon said it wasn't okay--so I unbooked all the ads, then said it was okay--so I rebooked all the ads, then said it wasn't okay AGAIN.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from *Port 1 Hilo - Thurston Lava Tube*:


----------



## 13500

Have problems self-editing? Join me every Wednesday for Editing for Grammarphobes.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/01/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-ready-okay_25.html?m=0


----------



## CMH

It's been a while since I updated my blog, but getting a paperback printed via Amazon was worth it.

http://www.cmharald.net/paperback-book-available-butchers-funeral


----------



## Natasha Holme

Just now ...

Extract from Helena Whitbread's and my new book, _Secret Diaries Past & Present_

www.lesbiancrushdiaries.com/extract-from-secret-diaries-past-present


----------



## Joseph Malik

*Outcasts: How and Why Someone will Build a Lit-Fic Empire Off the Existing Genre Market.*

Adult content warning: profanity, business administration.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from _Port 1 Hilo - Lua Manu Crater_:


----------



## Liezeneven

I did a review of Fangirl By Rainbow Rowell http://liezeneven.com/2016/05/22/review-rainbow-rowell-fangirl/


----------



## archaeoroutes

January's roundup of scifi books came out today: https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.co.uk/2017/01/january-round-up-of-scifi-books.html


----------



## jdrew

I posted a short discussion about my difficulties getting the revision done on my next fantasy novel.
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/fantasy-book-2-c&#8230;il-fourth-update/


----------



## M T McGuire

Had a chat about education, life, politics, the world and everything this week!

https://mtmcguire.co.uk/2017/01/28/do-you-believe-in-socialism-or-the-labour-party-and-other-questions-rantmodeon/


----------



## Carol Davis

I've started posting a series of "Tips from the Editor" -- several are up already, and I'm planning to do more, at least 2 or 3 a week.

http://caroldavisauthor.com/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "Latest Publishing Stats Released" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Port 1 Hilo - Kilauea Iki Crater*:


----------



## matt5ki

I'm currently studying towards a diploma in copywriting and recently my tutor handed me some work from one of his clients.

I was surprised as I'm yet to finish by my tutor, due to lack of time didn't have the capacity to do it and felt I would be perfect for it.

You can read more about it on my website: http://matthewdrzymala.com/2017/01/31/my-first-copywriting-job/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Pizza is a self-contained food group and I intend to taste every alternative to the traditional red sauce!

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2017/02/pizza-is-only-love-triangle-i-want.html


----------



## 13500

Lay? Lie? Lain? What's the difference? Join me for Editing for Grammarphobes 2.0 to find out. Thanks!
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/02/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-lay-lie.html


----------



## CMH

Finally released my new book. Here's the release blog:
http://www.cmharald.net/buy-now-amazon-gas-gas-gas


----------



## Josh St. John

Acorn 666 Episode 1 is free until this weekend: http://www.jstjwrites.com/2017/02/fire-sky-acorn-666-episode-1-free/


----------



## ilamont

One of my videos appeared on the blog for _Dropbox In 30 Minutes_: A quick tutorial on setting a passcode on the Dropbox app.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

In his eyes, she was the most beautiful girl in the world-not only because of the hazy glare of the spotlight, through which he saw her rosy blush, the long, slender arms, and the glitzy black dress, but because of the heavenly, harmonious music, which she made reverberate in the air, all around her--

To read more, click here:
So kiss me and say that you will understand


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from today's *Part 1 Hilo - Akatsuka Orchid Garden*:


----------



## BrianDHoward

Update: 20 out of 41 chapters ready to go leading up to March 9th release date!

https://briandhowardauthor.wordpress.com/blog/


----------



## Mare

I posted on my blog—just moaning about how fast January passed us by.  I'm nearly finished with the third book in my series, VALLEY RIDGE ROMANCE.


----------



## lincolnjcole

I actually just posted about a new giveaway!

Giveaway


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Today is Langston Hughes birth date and one of his poems seems so perfect for our times because our times echo the themes he wrote about over 80 years ago.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2017/02/let-america-be.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Somehow the sight of my sharp claws brings her to her senses, and so she removes the blankets in a big hurry. She has-or rather, used to have-a pretty figure, I conclude, now that I see it. The fabric is swishing softly as she ties the belt around her waist, showing off that which was once slender, but now is merely fragile--

To read more click here:
I just crouch there, staring helplessly at her knife


----------



## Kessie Carroll

I wrote a blog that sums up my marketing knowledge, as well as marketing advice/info from a bunch of other authors. tl:dr: Nobody knows anything about marketing.
https://kmcarrollblog.wordpress.com/2017/02/02/marketing-and-how-nobody-knows-how-to-do-it/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from *Port 1 Hilo - Macadamia Nuts and a Black Sand Beach*:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

My new book, a collection of art throughout the ages, which depicts the battle with Goliath through the eye of famous artists, is here! And it's my FREE gift to you. Let me tell you about the book:

Inspired by Art: Fighting with Goliath


----------



## lisamaliga

Like brownies? Like to bake? Here's a recipe & a video for Buttery Chocolate Brownies.
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2017/02/04/buttery-chocolate-brownie-recipe-video


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

Back in 2009, a few years before I published my first novel, I sat down to relearn how to write. Over the course of about six months, I churned out 22 short stories. Many of them wound up getting published in various places, but some of the magazines and websites that published my stories have since gone under. I thought it might be interesting to post a few of those stories on my blog.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2017/02/the-reappearance-of-long-lost-stories.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The second new book this week: Inspired by Art: Fall of a Giant is a collection of art throughout the ages, around the story of David. This volume focuses on the the aftermath of the victory over Goliath.

To read more, click here: 
Inspired by art: Fall of a giant


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Today, I posted a giveaway to my blog to celebrate one of my novels being nominated for a Reviewer's Choice Award.










To celebrate the nomination of HOUND'S BITE for a Reviewer's Choice Award, I'm giving away a Hound's Bite Prize Pack, including:

Barghest / Hellhound 25mm Heroic Scale Fantasy Miniature
Signed Hound's Bite Mini Poster
Signed Hound's Bite Postcard
Ivy Granger Button
Custom Earbuds (choice of black or teal)

Enter to win: http://www.fromtheshadows.info/2017/02/hounds-bite-reviewers-choice-award.html

Unleash the Wild Hunt!

Note: Blog giveaway winner will be randomly selected using Rafflecopter. Voting in the awards in no way adds to chances of winning this giveaway. Best of luck to all of this year's nominees.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my block this week, The Deep End 2nd Edition Released! http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from this morning's *Port 2 Honolulu - USS Arizona Memoria*l:


----------



## GrandmaBirdie

Emotion should play a significant role in prose and poetry. Crying provides an excellent avenue for that. However, good writers avoid its overuse.

A character might shed tears for many reasons:

anguish, anxiety, defeat, denial, depression, desperation, embarrassment, guilt, humiliation, irritation, loneliness, pain, panic, pride (in someone else), rage, regret, relief, sadness, shame, sympathy

*Over 100 Ways to Say "Cried"*


----------



## A. S. Warwick

I posted to my primary blog the first time in a long time, talking about my goals for the year and an update on how January went.

https://mistandshadows.com/2017/02/06/the-year-ahead-january-update/


----------



## Suffolk Steven

Just posted - How to break through writer's block


----------



## LGOULD

How are writers dealing with the current political climate? I posted some thoughts about this on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## GrandmaBirdie

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Okay, your turn.


I post every week.

Today's offering: *Over 100 Ways to Say "Cried"*


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

One of the more unusual stories I wrote back in 2009-2010 was a little thing called "Planet Feast." It appeared for a while on the website BigPulp.com, but it's no longer there. I have no idea what I was thinking when I wrote this one. Brace yourself!

*http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2017/02/the-reappearance-of-long-lost-short_6.html*


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Yesterday I discovered that the simple act of baking a loaf of bread unleashes memories and emotions just as it breeds creativity. It's the gift that keeps of giving!

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2017/02/the-smell-of-freshly-baked-bread-as-muse.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

So, am I still happy with Kindle Scout?

My latest blog entry - https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2017/02/07/am-i-happy-with-kindle-scout/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

Anyone else remember Absent Willow Review? It was an online magazine that published fantasy, science fiction, and horror stories back in 2009-2010. I dug up an old story of mine that appeared in it.










http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2017/02/the-reappearance-of-long-lost-short_7.html


----------



## Liezeneven

I did some pictures and a review.
The book was sent to me to review.

http://liezeneven.com/2017/02/08/the-woman-behind-the-waterfall-review/


----------



## 13500

Did you know that 1,000 words have been added to the Merriam-Webster Dictionary? Crazy, right? That's pretty big news for a word nerd like me. I'm talking about it today on my blog, Bibliophilic Blather.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/02/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-merriam.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from today's *Port 2 Honolulu - National Memorial Cemetery of the Pacific*:


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - on updating an early release with a brand new cover.
https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2017/02/09/old-cover-versus-new-cover/


----------



## lvcabbie

Chapter Nine - The Missions Wither, 1818 - Unwanted Visitors is about a pirate attack on Monte Rey in which the pirates gain little but livestock and some foodstuffs. The presidio survives with repairable damage. Read @ https://msgdaleday.blogspot.com


----------



## AlexaGrave

Time for a little humor! (Not) Writing With A Grade Schooler.  I'm sure all you writers who are parents out there can commiserate!

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/02/not-writing-with-grade-schooler.html


----------



## jdrew

My latest blog post discusses the issues I am having trying to write the second book in my fantasy trilogy. I have a complete draft but now find that things aren't what I think they should be, especially where it comes to some of the characters who want changes.
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/fantasy-book-2-c&#8230;vil-fifth-update/


----------



## Tim Craire

Orcs vs. dunters: bad teeth, worse teeth.

https://timcrairebooks.wordpress.com/


----------



## S.B.

I wrote about where I got the idea for my work in progress, which is an urban fantasy series.
https://stacybenedict.com/2017/02/08/where-did-you-get-the-idea-for-your-novel/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

OMNI has a new writing platform called Vocal. I'm using as a place to put my giant backlog of short stories that I wrote a few years ago. It's worth checking out.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2017/02/a-new-platform-for-long-lost-short.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Solemn Photo Friday - Memorial Sites of Oahu*:


----------



## KevinH

Posted about the release of my latest ebook and most recent audiobook: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2017/02/new-release-mouses-tale-alpha-league.html


----------



## kstjshin

I posted last weekend but will be once more posting tomorrow. It was a snippet from Psyche, my recently released novella. Greek mythology.

https://katistjshin.wordpress.com/2017/02/04/weekend-writing-warriors-10-psyche/


----------



## 5ngela

My latest post is film review Fifty Shades Darker (2017)
http://sharing55tories.blogspot.co.id/2017/02/film-review-fifty-shades-darker-2017.html


----------



## MichaelBlackbourn

I posted about a visual effects job I recently supervised. We turned a parking lot full of salt in summer into a winter thriller.

Check it out:

www.michaelblackbourn.com

https://player.vimeo.com/video/203166374


----------



## kstjshin

Just posted another Weekend Writing Warriors 8-sentence snippet - https://katistjshin.wordpress.com/2017/02/11/weekend-writing-warriors-11-psyche/

_Psyche_ by Kathryn St. John is available for 99 cents as an ebook on Amazon! Happy reading and writing!


----------



## lvcabbie

Chapter Ten - The Missions Wither is now online @ https://msgdaledayblogspot.com. The aftermath of the pirate raid means rebuilding and trying to prepare for other raids in the future.


----------



## stevenbright

My recent blog post is on Payoneer. Payoneer bank account and its master card is a payment solution that can be of great help to you. 
Check out this my blog post for the step by step processes involve in registering for the bank account, card delivery, activation, and entering the bank details into your KDP account. http://bit.ly/2gN5v2C


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "My Book Cover Dilemma" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Port 3 Lahaina - Part 1*:


----------



## CMH

Hi all

I've updated my blog with details of my pre-order on Amazon.

http://www.cmharald.net/pre-order-now-amazon-tigers-cambrai


----------



## Suffolk Steven

Just posted the first in a three-part blog series - Lessons I learned from writing an epic fantasy trilogy


----------



## Joynell Schultz

I'm still trying to grow my mailing list this year. Here's part 7 of the series "1000 'True' Fans" focusing on how to use a free giveaway to grow your mailing list. https://joynellschultz.wordpress.com/2017/02/14/1000-true-fans-i-have-a-free-giveaway-now-what/


----------



## kstjshin

I posted again today. I don't usually but sometimes there are extenuating circumstances. 

https://katistjshin.wordpress.com/2017/02/15/psyche-free-book/


----------



## ThomasDiehl

I realized I'm blogging far too rarely, so I identified the problem (trying too hard to be unique) and made a commitment to fix that.

http://en.thomasdiehl.eu/?p=275


----------



## FelissaEly

Today I blogged about the science fiction and fantasy ebook giveaway through MyBookCave's group magnet, the upcoming release of Royal Scales book 3 (my husband's urban fantasy series) and the eventual release of Continue Online book 1 in audio book format through ACX.

https://frustratedego.com/2017/02/15/free-fantasy-and-sci-fi-ebooks-plus-news-and-updates/


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample shots from today's *Port 3 Lahaina - Part 2*:


----------



## AlexaGrave

Just posted my reaction to The LEGO Batman Movie! (Lots of spoilers.) 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/02/no-no-no-no-no-no-no-no-lego-batman.html


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Oh, it's me again.

Last month, I blogged about my first 30 days after self-publishing. Here's the next installment, "Lessons Learned: 60 days after self publishing" https://joynellschultz.wordpress.com/2017/02/16/lessons-learned-60-days-of-self-publishing/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

*The Uninterruptible Avalanche of Short Stories**

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2017/02/the-uninterruptible-avalanche-of-short.html








*


----------



## Joshua Pantalleresco

Been getting more active on my blog. This one is just about positive spaces and what I've done to stay positive seeing the negativity on my social media.

https://jpantalleresco.wordpress.com/2017/02/17/building-your-own-positive-spaces/


----------



## harpwriter

I've started a new series on my blog called Literature and Life, that looks at some of the deeper questions about life and our place in the world, that good stories delve into. http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2017/02/literature-and-life-love.html


----------



## FFJ

Here's my latest blog post -

Fabulous Free Reads: https://ffjohn.com/2017/02/17/fabulous-free-reads/


----------



## PatriciaThomson

The New Book! and Other Exciting Things: http://www.patriciathomson.com/?p=513


----------



## archaeoroutes

Just put up a collection of Instafreebie science fiction stories on my blog: https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.co.uk/2017/02/science-fiction-instafreebie-group.html


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from the shots posted in today's *Fun Photo Friday - Lahaina Favorites*:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

This winter it's something new every day. Today at sunrise I find Natasha in the closet, which is crammed with dozens of her old, glamorous gowns. Having sneaked into it, she stands there wide-eyed and completely nude, shivering slightly in the morning chill. 
A vein is pulsing on her breast. It's blue, and so are the tips of her long, delicate fingers as she pulls a bunch of dresses down. Most of them slip off her arm, except for the slick, silvery dress, which she wore on her recital appearance in Paris, back in 1945, when both of us celebrated not only the victorious end of WWII but also our wedding--

To read more, click here:
This winter it's something new every day


----------



## Suffolk Steven

Just posted the second of my three part blog series - Lessons I learned from writing an epic fantasy trilogy. This part looks at worldbuilding and research.


----------



## geronl

I just posted parts IV and V of "House of Halik" which is sort of a fusion of fantasy and space opera.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2017/02/house-of-halik-parts-four-and-five.html

previously I posted the earlier parts.


----------



## 5ngela

My latest book review The Senator by Ken Fite
http://sharing55tories.blogspot.co.id/2017/02/book-review-senator-by-ken-fite.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

At no other season are our senses so acute as in spring. What better time to enjoy this new collection: series of six art books, available in a way that Grady Harp, the Hall of Fame Reviewer, calls A Portable Museum. It contains a collection of art throughout the ages, around the story of David from youth to old age--

To read more, click here:
Awaken to the beauty of art

[urlf=https://uviart.blogspot.com/2017/02/awaken-to-beauty-of-art.html]







[/url]


----------



## M T McGuire

Had a bit of a rant about sexism and the objectification of women on Fantasy and Sci-Fi book covers.

https://mtmcguire.co.uk/2017/02/18/on-book-covers-am-i-nuts/


----------



## Joshua Pantalleresco

https://jpantalleresco.wordpress.com/2017/02/20/gratitude/

New one. Doing this one early because I got a lot of cleaning to do tomorrow. Hope you like it.


----------



## matt5ki

I have updated with the second part of my 'How To' guide: *How To Get Your Book Into Waterstones
*

Good luck!

http://matthewdrzymala.com/2017/02/20/how-to-get-your-book-into-waterstones-part-two/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry on how I went promoting my Kindle Scout release - with a lot of information that will be useful to ANYONE trying to promote ANY sort of an e-book, on a budget.

That's right.

I squandered my promotion funds on cheeseburgers and beer.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2017/02/20/how-to-promote-a-kindle-release/

Stupid cheeseburgers...


----------



## R. Doug

A couple of samples from the photos in today's *Port 4 Nawiliwili - Reaching Kaua'i*:



















Okay, I lied. More than a couple. Here's one more:


----------



## R. Doug

Celebrating my first YouTube video to pass 10,000 views at *Breaking the 10,000 Barrier - 10,068 and counting*.


----------



## FAUSGA

New blog post!

Why you should not make your own book cover


----------



## SCapsuto

The latest entry on my Jewish history blog (which ties in with my books) has gotten much more traffic than usual. The post is about a Turkish Jew who lands at Ellis Island in 1911.

Thinking that Americans trust Muslim immigrants more than they trust Jews, he repeatedly tells the immigration board he's a "Mohammedan." They turn him away (since immigration agents at that time assumed all Turkish Muslims were potential polygamists). He's about to be loaded onto a ship when a Jewish newspaper learns of his case and intervenes...

http://betweenwanderings.com/2017/02/1911-the-jew-who-told-immigration-he-was-muslim-and-the-ladino-newspaper-that-helped-him/


----------



## ilamont

Definitely check out the post above mine concerning the 1612 battle between Norwegian farmers and Scottish mercenaries memorialized in ballads. Fascinating read!

My latest post is about agents and distributors:

*Should a self-published author get a distributor or agent?*

I recently received an email from a self-published author who wanted to know whether he should get a distributor or agent for his book. He had printed up 1,000 copies using a China-based printer, and wanted to know how he could get them into stores or noticed by an agent. ... Read more


----------



## Longtime Lurker

An update on my 2017 Reading Challenge:

http://www.devynjayse.com/2017/02/22/goodreads-2017-reading-challenge/


----------



## CaptainD

Posted a quick preview of my children's book which I hope to be able to publish within the next couple of months:
http://backtofictionwriting.blogspot.com/2017/02/preview-of-my-childrens-book.html


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample shots from today's *Port 4 Nawiliwili - Kaua'i Marriott and Duke's delectable Hulu Pie*:


----------



## ThomasDiehl

I discovered a method to put spine text on KDP paperbacks of less than 100 pages by accident.
But you'll have to stand me whining how mean the KDP paperback preview check was to me to get it.

http://en.thomasdiehl.eu/?p=266


----------



## 13500

Love to write, but aren't the best at grammar? Editing for Grammarphobes 2.0 is the feature for you! Today, I'm introducing EFG Digest, a monthly recap of all Editing for Grammarphobes 2.0 blog posts in one convenient newsletter delivered right to your inbox on the last day of each month.

Interested? Stop by to sign up and to check out some sample posts.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/02/introducing-editing-for-grammarphobes.html

Thanks and have a good day!


----------



## PatriciaThomson

#Word2003IsEvil:

http://www.patriciathomson.com/?p=527&frame-nonce=bbef9cfa38


----------



## FFJ

Learning & Loving Story Archetypes - https://ffjohn.com/2017/02/23/archetypes/


----------



## Kay7979

When you're not trying to write a theme, but you discover your novel has one.

http://www.kaylling.com/blog/themes-happen


----------



## AlexaGrave

Just posted about deciding to venture into the realm of offering Ebook Formatting services through my publishing imprint! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/02/haunted-unicorn-publishing-ebook.html


----------



## R. Doug

A shot or two from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Nawiliwili Favorites*:


----------



## chrisstevenson

New Blog post at Guerilla Warfare for Writers: The Middle Grade Slump?

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/2017/02/the-middle-grade-slump.html


----------



## Suffolk Steven

Just added final post in my three-part blog series - Lessons I learned from writing an epic fantasy trilogy.

This post looks at how to achieve a strong ending for your trilogy.


----------



## Tyler Colins

I have indeed - yesterday, in fact.  I endeavor to post once a week. It's not always easy finding a topic, but somehow (so far), I've managed. As an FYI, it was about murals on Oahu by Pow Wow.


----------



## William Meikle

Latest book sales and what's up next
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/02/26/latest-book-sales-and-whats-up-next/


----------



## JB Rowley

Understanding the sex scenes in_ Whisper My Secret._http://whispermysecret.weebly.com/jbs-blog


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

What more obvious topic (for me) than health issues, as prompted by those that have disrupted my ability to get much done in recent weeks: *Health, Fitness, and Productive Writing*


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Thanks, Jeff! Yeah, mine is "mostly" gone, definitely not disruptive like it was the first day. But the novelty does wear off pretty quick!


----------



## FAUSGA

New Blog Post!



9 Inspiring Romance Author Website Designs


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples from the photos posted in today's *Port 5 Apia - Our first visit to Samoa*:


----------



## RRodriguez

This year I decided to keep a monthly log on the progress of my novels. Just updated my blog!

http://unicornsdustbjd.blogspot.com/2017/02/monthly-book-draft-challenge.html

I know my progress isn't that impressive to a lot of writers here, but I'm pretty pleased


----------



## archaeoroutes

The February Round-up of Scifi Books - https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.co.uk/2017/02/the-february-round-up-of-scifi-books.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "After A Nine-Year Absence, I'm Self-Publishing Again" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

I have written and published a ludicrous number of novels in the past four years, but only a few of them have consistent sales. If you've never read anything I've written, this would be a good place to start.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2017/02/but-what-are-people-reading.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

So many months have passed since I smelled fresh air. Come to think of it, it must have been years since I crossed the threshold, since I stepped outside, into the sunlight, which-as I remember-is so warm, so gloriously magnificent. Yes, it must have been decades since I sunk my paws into the moist ground outside, or lifted my eyes to the blue sky, or chased birds. I remember how, having caught them, I would ruffle their feathers, and lick their throats ever so playfully--

To read more, click here:
So many months have passed since I smelled fresh air


----------



## R. Doug

A few samples from the photos posted in today's *Port 5 Apia - The Samoa Cultural Village and Robert Louis Stevenson*:


----------



## 13500

Know the difference between mantle and mantel? Tricky "M" words today on Editing for Grammarphobes.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/03/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-mmm-mmm.html?m=0


----------



## Reaper

Posted a story about my first experience in a spa.

It was... Interesting.

http://www.stevenmckinnon.net/blog/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

When ice is melting, see the flow
Just underneath the surface
And that is how you get to know
My heart, my mind, my purpose

To read more, click here:
My heart, my mind, my purpose


----------



## ThomasDiehl

Some flash fiction for the hexapodophile

http://en.thomasdiehl.eu/?p=316


----------



## stevenbright

Digital and eBook publishing tools 
http://bit.ly/2mMe6Fc


----------



## CarrieDMiller

A funny little tidbit about my journey through the world of self-publishing.

Soliciting Book Reviews Makes Me Feel Dirty - http://www.carriedmiller.com/2017/03/soliciting-book-reviews-makes-me-feel-dirty/


----------



## William Meikle

Guest Post: Beatrice Beecham & Dave Jeffery

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/03/02/guest-post-beatrice-beecham-dave-jeffery/


----------



## Sebourn

On the importance of writing longhand...

http://badwaterpress.blogspot.com/?m=0


----------



## matt5ki

Yesterday was World Book Day.

Imagine my surprise when I was told the daughter of my friend was going as a character from my book, The Bumpkinton Tales!

Read more on my website 

http://matthewdrzymala.com/2017/03/02/world-book-day-amelia-goose-attends/


----------



## R. Doug

Samples of the photos posted in today's *Fun Photo Friday - Apia Favorites*:


----------



## LGOULD

Is it okay to use actual sports team names in a work of fiction? I discuss this at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## AlexaGrave

Cat pics! Our Trio of Terror are kittens no longer. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/03/kittens-to-cats.html


----------



## Suffolk Steven

Just added the first of two posts looking at dystopian fiction. Looking in the mirror - dystopian novels.


----------



## robert eggleton

3-4-17 "Tired of Politics? Let's Make Political Allegory Fun Again!" http://dealsharingaunt.blogspot.com/2017/02/rarty-from-hollow-by-robert-eggleton.html

Rarity from the Hollow is an adult literary science fiction adventure. A few purchase links are on the above site after the article, or you can shop now at Amazon: https://www.facebook.com/Lacy-Dawn-Adventures-573354432693864/
. 
Author proceeds support the prevention of child maltreatment. A link to a very touching audio by the recipient nonprofit agency is part of the above post.

Coming Soon! Lacy Dawn, the protagonist, was interviewed on the Lisa Burton Radio Show by a robot girl. Together, they are hilarious as they talk about boys and romance, politics and saving the universe&#8230;.

Thanks


----------



## Queen Mab

I did my annual post about Read an Ebook Week, which starts tomorrow over at Smashwords:

https://gabriellawest.net/2017/03/04/read-an-ebook-week-2017/


----------



## GrandFenwick

Recently ran this column by Leonard Wibberley that was originally published in 1979 about what makes America great 

http://leonardwibberley.wixsite.com/author/single-post/2017/03/01/Las-Vegas-IS-Thoroughly-American


----------



## 5ngela

My latest film review Manchester by Sea http://sharing55tories.blogspot.co.id/2017/03/film-review-manchester-by-sea-2016.html


----------



## FAUSGA

New Blog Post!

10 Inspirational Mystery Book Covers

​


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Port 6 Pago Pago - Docking at Fagatogo*:


----------



## Mare

Posted on the progress of the third book ( Holiday Hearts ) in my Vally Ridge Romance series. It should go live on Amazon in the next several days—if all goes well!  

www.maryjhicks.com


----------



## matt5ki

My latest update is about all of my Bumpkinton comedy books being on sale until 14th March 2017.

Including, for the first time, the five-story collection, The Bumpkinton Tales: Volume One.

http://matthewdrzymala.com/2017/03/06/bargain-books/


----------



## Kay7979

A cover reveal and proposed blurb for my fantasy novel that features a snarky sentient spell book.

http://www.kaylling.com/blog/shadowglade-book-2-gem-powers-series


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

Today, I'm blogging about my novellas, which seems like a good idea, given that my Evan Dunstan mystery, Dead Man Floating is 50% off on Smashwords this week. I've also mentioned a little bit about the next two installments in the series, so read away, and thanks!

http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Debra


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from *Port 6 Pago Pago - The Samoa Flying Fox* (giant bats . . . giant fruit bats, that is):


----------



## ThomasDiehl

Inspired by a post a few weeks ago on this board (I just don't remember where and by whom), I delve into the world of videogames and how writers might consider writing some, starting with an introduction to the visual novel genre.

http://en.thomasdiehl.eu/?p=326


----------



## PatriciaThomson

Existing in Chaos:

http://www.patriciathomson.com/?p=623


----------



## KevinH

Posted about companies standing behind their product: http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2017/03/whatever-happened-to-standing-behind.html


----------



## AlexaGrave

Posted an excerpt of _Edge of Sorrow_. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/03/edge-of-sorrow-excerpt.html


----------



## R. Doug

A sampling from today's *Fun Photo Friday - American Samoa Favorites*:


----------



## matt5ki

I could never find a writing group that fitted to my needs. So I started my own and I've met so many lovely people with lots of talent!

http://matthewdrzymala.com/2017/03/10/writing-group/


----------



## archaeoroutes

An interview with author Ash Litton: https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.co.uk/2017/03/an-interview-with-ash-litton.html


----------



## xbriannova

I've decided to talk about my next book, a short stories collection: http://houseoftheraven.blogspot.sg/2017/03/the-peephole-into-my-next-book.html


----------



## SCapsuto

I've added two posts about the Jewish holiday of Purim:

1) Purim on enemy lines in World War I: A French Army rabbi and a company of Jewish Algerian soldiers celebrate near the front

2) Purim in 1907 Tunisia: Charity, revelry and Haman's funeral in the Hara

Both will probably end up in a holiday reader I'm working on for next year, after I finish a few other books.

http://betweenwanderings.com/


----------



## lincolnjcole

Added some new recent posts for upcoming stuff!

https://www.LincolnCole.net/blog


----------



## Suffolk Steven

Just added the second of two posts looking at dystopian fiction. Looking the mirror - dystopian novels.


----------



## William Meikle

Musings on the path ahead of me. 
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/03/12/musings-on-the-path-ahead-of-me/


----------



## LadyG

I blogged about having to deal with yet another apartment inspection. I figured I might as well acknowledge my utter lack of housekeeping skills and have a little fun with it.

https://ajgoode.com/2017/03/12/inspect-this/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - should an author use an author's photo?

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2017/03/11/should-you-use-an-authors-photo/


----------



## lisamaliga

Do you like brownies? Looking for an easy recipe? You might like the Easy Fudgy Mint Walnut Brownie Recipe. Yes, they're for people who enjoy their brownies to be fudgy and minty!
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2017/03/13/easy-fudgy-mint-walnut-brownie-recipe


----------



## R. Doug

Some of the photos I posted in today's *Port 7 Bora Bora - Maohi Nui Tour*:


----------



## janetlynnauthor

Today I posted about how my husband and I co write our 1955 hard boiled mystery series. People just can't figure out how we make it work. We just published our third book in the series and yes we are still married!


----------



## John Hartness

I started serializing a new novel on my blog. It posts every monday. Http://johnhartness.com. I also upload my podcast every other wednesday.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

It is a stunning sight, which has fascinated me since childhood. Above me, the bare limbs-some of which have been pruned recently-are branching apart, and looking at them you can imagine a knee here, an elbow there, someone wrestling, someone in embrace--

To read more, click here:
I used to come here with him


----------



## lincolnjcole

https://www.LincolnCole.net/blog

A bunch of new posts across all sorts of topics!


----------



## William Meikle

Where do you get your ideas? - An answer
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/03/14/where-do-you-get-your-ideas-an-answer/


----------



## ThomasDiehl

I just did one of Chuck Wendig's flash fiction challenges again and this is the result: Predator of Flame

http://en.thomasdiehl.eu/?p=352


----------



## R. Doug

Some images from today's *Port 7 Bora Bora - Outrigger Travel*:


----------



## 13500

Quirky spellings and such starting with the letter "N" today on Editing for Grammarphobes 2.0

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/03/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-letter-n.html

Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## ilamont

Newest title in the In 30 Minutes series launched this week. Official blog announcement:

*Announcing Crowdfunding Basics In 30 Minutes*


----------



## FelissaEly

I posted yesterday about 'going wide' with a book series (husband writes), provided an update on a WIP and requested ARC readers:

https://frustratedego.com/2017/03/14/going-wide-permafree-experiment-and-arc-reader-request-again/


----------



## William Meikle

Dreamlands - Part 1 of several 
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/03/15/dreamlands-part-1-of-several/


----------



## AlexaGrave

Just posted about the current SF/F Instafreebie Giveaway. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/03/read-read-read.html


----------



## William Meikle

Some bumf about FUNGOID
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/03/16/fungoid/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Sometimes I do dumb stuff--like walking into walls and apologizing politely for my clumsiness. I get B-movie stupid!

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2017/03/im-hazard-to-myself.html


----------



## matt5ki

My latest update is about my new mailing list and a chance for authors to have their books in the Spotlight

http://matthewdrzymala.com/2017/03/16/books-to-read-join-the-mailing-list-party/


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Bora Bora favorites Part 1*:










Our outrigger tour guide:


----------



## jdrew

Nope, no recent posts. But you all remind me to get with it.
So, off I go.


----------



## Suffolk Steven

Just added a post - Why libraries matter to me


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

My empire stretches out all the way west to the sea, and all the way east to the wreckage, where the city of Rabbah used to stand before my conquest. That place, where the earth was drenched with blood, is now marked with an unusually vibrant burst of blossoms. 
It is spring.

To read more, click here:
Opening their petals as if to let out a red-blood flame


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from today's *Port 7 Bora Bora - Lunch after Snorkling*:


----------



## William Meikle

That favorite movies for every year I've been alive thing

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/03/20/that-favorite-movies-for-every-year-ive-been-alive-thing/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Free book, Home:

See there, a couple just passed in embrace.
We used to walk this way, do you still remember?
You looked forward to my coming.
In the midst of spring blossom, here's the sorrow of fall.
And the recognition that it's all over--

To read more click here:
In the midst of spring blossom


----------



## Liezeneven

I did a review on The case of the green-dressed ghost by Lucy Banks

You can read it here => http://liezeneven.com/2017/03/21/case-green-dressed-ghost-review/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from *Port 7 Bora Bora - An excursion to Bloody Mary's*, a visit to a world-famous bar and restaurant:










Past visitors:










And drinks:


----------



## xbriannova

I've decided to talk about my recent life as a part-time writer. (!Beware, drama ahead!): The Winds of Change


----------



## 13500

Know the difference between a tornado and a cyclone? How about between a tidal wave and a tsunami? Weather words on today's Editing for Grammarphobes.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/03/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-weather.html


----------



## JD Byrne

Announcing the release of _The Bay of Sins_, the conclusion of _The Water Road_ trilogy:

https://jdbyrne.net/2017/03/22/water-road-wednesday-the-bay-of-sins-is-here/

Including a special introductory offer!


----------



## Sebourn

Classic topic: Why you shouldn't outline and plot. 

http://badwaterpress.blogspot.com/2017/03/grave-plots.html?m=1


----------



## Deuces Deleted

I posted about finishing my biggest connected series... and last book in the genre I never planned to write in and looking forward to sharing stories in the genres I've always loved going forward.

http://www.shawneda.com


----------



## xbriannova

Life in the corporate world as a writer... Continued. Yesterday, I wrote about positive changes in my life: The Winds of Change

From today onwards, it's all about survival now... A lone writer, facing up against the stifling desert of the corporation: Enter the Survival Horror


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Bora Bora favorites Part 2*:


----------



## William Meikle

Dreamlands - Shall we talk about the black bird?
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/03/24/dreamlands-shall-we-talk-about-the-black-bird/


----------



## Joynell Schultz

Here's a summary of how my first 90 days went after publishing my first novel. https://joynellschultz.wordpress.com/2017/03/26/lessons-learned-90-days-of-self-publishing/


----------



## Paul Kohler

I've written a new blog post, marking the beginning of my new Kindle Scout adventure. Not sure if any authors can glean anything from it, but I'll be posting every couple days about the process.

http://paulkohler.net/2017/03/24/turn-book-one-of-the-humanitys-edge-trilogy-goes-into-kindle-scout/


----------



## archaeoroutes

The March Round-up of Science Fiction Books: https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.co.uk/2017/03/the-march-roundup-of-scifi-books.html


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - a movie review of LOGAN!

Hands up, whoever of you remembers Wolverine getting Vulcan neck-pinched by Spock!

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2017/03/27/logan-a-movie-review/


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples of the photos in today's *Port 8 Mo'orea - Climbing High*:


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "Editing by Computer or Pencil?" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## matt5ki

My latest blog update is a little different.

After a recent bout of my returning depression, I've written a piece on mental health and how writing helps me.

http://matthewdrzymala.com/2017/03/24/mental-health/


----------



## William Meikle

No retreat, no surrender. Revisiting a blog from 9 years past where I was considering giving up writing.

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/03/28/no-retreat-no-surrender/


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample shots from today's *Port 8 Mo'orea - An emerald wonder*:


----------



## AlexaGrave

Just posted my reaction to _Logan_! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/03/logan.html


----------



## 13500

Know the difference between odious, odorous, and odoriferous? Words that begin with the letter "O" on today's Editing for Grammarphobes.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/03/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-oh-i-see.html


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted *7 IFTTT Applets for the Indie Writer*...



> I am a big believer in making technology work for you automatically. In this blog post I am going to share a few ideas for indie writers to get some easy automation working via IFTTT. Their service allows you to connect the dots between online services, so an event in one service triggers an action in another...


Continue reading 7 IFTTT Applets for the Indie Writer.


----------



## ThomasDiehl

Continuing my little introduction into the gaming world for authors, I get to the big one: RPGs

http://en.thomasdiehl.eu/?p=270


----------



## William Meikle

When Hollywood doesn't call - my screenwriting regrets. 
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/03/30/when-hollywood-doesnt-call/


----------



## R. Doug

More photos from a 28-day Pacific cruise with samples from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Mo'orea Favorites Part 1*:


----------



## Liezeneven

Have been writing a lot of blog posts lately

=> http://liezeneven.com/2017/03/31/billion-dollar-best-sellers-rejected-past-agents-publishers-still-dont-take-chances/


----------



## R. Doug

Getting back to my military aviation roots with breaking news, *Air Force begins testing the new C-17TG (Tiny Globemaster)*:


----------



## Joynell Schultz

I have a book that's launching this Tuesday. I wrote a blog on "Attempting to Plan the "Perfect" Book Launch" here.

https://joynellschultz.wordpress.com/2017/04/02/planning-the-perfect-book-launch/

I'm always looking for more suggestions.


----------



## William Meikle

Book Review: 4/5 Stars to REVIVAL by Stephen King https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/04/02/book-review-45-stars-to-revival-by-stephen-king


----------



## Mare

R. Doug said:


> Some sample shots from today's *Port 8 Mo'orea - An emerald wonder*:


Gorgeous photos! I'm sure the actual scene was even more magnificent! Wow!


----------



## Mare

I posted about the collection of short stories I just published on Amazon. 

https://maryjhicks.com


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about baseball's Opening Day on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## 67499

Crenel said:


> I posted *7 IFTTT Applets for the Indie Writer*...[/url].


Crenel - Thanks for this great post! I hate electrons as much as they hate me and you've shown me how to whip the little beasts into my service.


----------



## R. Doug

Mare said:


> I posted about the collection of short stories I just published on Amazon.
> 
> https://maryjhicks.com


Thank you, Mary. So glad you enjoyed the photos.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Steven Hardesty said:


> Crenel - Thanks for this great post! I hate electrons as much as they hate me and you've shown me how to whip the little beasts into my service.


Thanks, I'm glad you liked it! There's so much that can be done now, all by choosing a few options instead of writing code.


----------



## SCapsuto

New on my Between Wanderings blog:

"Three Yiddish theaters in New York and their immigrant audiences (1906)."

(Original 1906 headline: "Queer Playhouses in New York that are Patronized by Aliens.")

http://betweenwanderings.com/2017/03/three-bustling-yiddish-theaters-in-new-york-1906/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

I love reading individual, isolated quotes from novels, especially when it's a good, strange, or thought-provoking quote that piques my interest. I like to try to imagine how it fits into the overall story. I guess that's why I keep doing these quote posts from my novels.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2017/04/one-million-beautiful-quotes-and.html


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from the photos in today's *Port 8 Mo'orea - Tropical garden and vanilla bean plantation*:


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "One of the Worst Writing Tips I've Heard" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## J.J. Thompson

Just announced the release of the first book in a new sci-fi/paranormal series! https://jamesjthompson.blog/


----------



## SelenaBlake

Today's post is near and dear to me. It's about doing small things each day to see progress over time in your career. Some days I just don't have time to do -all- the things. But the moral of the story is, little things do add up, they _can_ help. There's even a list of things you can do to make an impact: https://www.ecilamedia.com/single-post/2017/03/06/One-thing


----------



## jdrew

My last blog was about an authors book selling event at a local library.
*Books and Cooks Event* 2017 April 10th 6 - 8 pm Madison Ohio Library
www.madison-library.info


----------



## R. Doug

More on Mo'orea. Sample shots from today's *Port 8 Mo'orea - Looping around the island*:


----------



## FFJ

I wrote about an issue I'm struggling with in my writing -

Struggling with the sin of Passive Voice https://ffjohn.com/2017/03/24/struggling-with-the-sin-of-passive-voice/


----------



## 13500

Batter up! It's baseball season. And lacrosse season. And Masters time. So I thought I'd talk about some spring sports words today on Editing for Grammarphobes. After all, what the heck is cradling anyhow?

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/04/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-spring.html


----------



## ShesGotBooks

Just started up a blog, will see where it goes from here!

https://jessachase.blogspot.com/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

It sounded too real not to be about him and his life. Who else but the person singing this song could sing it with such genuine emotion? His next song was just as heartbreaking. How had she not taken the time to listen to such heartfelt music before? The joke had always been, what do you get if you play a country music record backward? You got back your lost love, your truck and your dog. Suzette had been guilty of letting old jokes stop her from listening to country music stations. After all, she lived just twenty miles from its world capital; Nashville, Tennessee. You couldn't live in Tennessee and not know about country music, but Suzette had always considered herself too cultured ever to take it seriously--

To read more from the pen of Regina Puckett, click here: 
You got back your lost love, your truck, and your dog


----------



## Realramona

I have! I'd forgotten how fun it was to actually start, finish & publish something (vs the endless edits on this novel).

I blogged about the SF books & films I've read/watched recently (spoiler: I should have watched Ex-Machina years ago)
http://www.rhianbowley.com/2017/04/spring-science-fiction-recommendations/


----------



## AlexaGrave

I posted my writing "soundtrack" for _Mind Behind the Mind_! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/04/mind-behind-mind-soundtrack.html


----------



## Liezeneven

I just reviewed this book. It is AMAZING

http://liezeneven.com/2017/04/07/review-onyx-webb-book-1-episodes-1-2-3/


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from the photos posted in today's *Fun Photo Friday - Mo'orea Favorites Part 2*:


----------



## FFJ

I recently wrote about finding echoes in my WIP, which goes live on Monday

#Editingtip: Kill Your Echoes - https://ffjohn.com/2017/03/21/editingtip-kill-your-echoes/


----------



## matt5ki

My latest update is about me hitting the road again for more author workshops at local colleges.

The first is my traditional workshop, the other however, is a bit different 

http://matthewdrzymala.com/2017/04/07/author-workshops-at-the-double/


----------



## Suffolk Steven

Just added a post: To War! How to write a fantasy battle scene.


----------



## Piano Jenny

I was inspired by JA Huss to do a Giveaway with my Cover Reveal. The new cover is for a sweet romance, so get take a peek -- I really like it!

To see the cover and/or enter the giveaway, which is running til April 13:
http://bit.ly/2nKzmMf


----------



## William Meikle

Back in Glasgow with The Midnight Eye
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/04/07/back-in-glasgow-with-the-midnight-eye/


----------



## skylarker1

I just wrote my first blog post in a while, about my experiences with re-branding and coming up with all new cover art since the rights reverted on my previously published books: The Evolution of Some Cover Art: https://wordpress.com/post/wonderbysometime.wordpress.com/270


----------



## Kali.Amanda

The problem with being a freelancer is that it becomes harder to set work/balance limits when you are trying to secure your business stays afloat. My work tends to keep me in publishing, by choice--but it leaves little time to do my own writing. The stories are still there, but I am focusing on others' stories. That's not a bad thing at all...

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2017/04/overextend-yourself-to-build-something.html


----------



## CMH

http://www.cmharald.net/so-where-to-next

Some reflections on where I'm at, and where I'm going.


----------



## Michael Barbato-Dunn

First chapters are so important. I am posting a multi-part detailed analysis of the first chapter of a little-known novel (not my own).

Here's the first installment. Feedback welcome. More posts to come!


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

Do you enjoy soul-crushing moments of hopeless despair? Every good story needs a few of those.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2017/04/embrace-sadness.html


----------



## archaeoroutes

As the author I was going to interview today was unavailable, I've posted an extract from my work in progress: https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.co.uk/2017/04/an-excerpt-from-equality.html


----------



## Tommy Muncie

Quite pleased with these, so here they are for kboarders' consideration. Three blog posts on how do use deep and searching questions for creating characters and structure:

https://tommymuncie.com/2017/04/08/who-am-i-and-why-am-i-here-part-one/

https://tommymuncie.com/2017/04/10/who-am-i-and-why-am-i-here-part-ii/

https://tommymuncie.com/2017/04/10/who-am-i-and-why-am-i-here-part-iii-alt-whats-in-a-name-part-ii/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Port 9 Papeete - Along the shore at Paofai Gardens*:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

TWISTED WEBB RADIO Presents... Well, me! I'm honored to be invited for a chat with author Cassidy Webb, who was was born and raised in Mississippi, and dreamed of writing like the greats; Emily Bronte, Edgar Allen Poe and Stephen King. We talked about my series, The David Chronicles, and I presented the three novels in it, as well as invited her to listen to voice snippets from the audiobook editions. Want to hear? Come join us:

Twisted Webb Radio presents author/artist Uvi Poznansky


----------



## Angela Haddon

Back to blogging! This one covers my process for determining the best size for a book cover 

What Size Should Your Book Cover Be?


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Following up on the pantry theme, this piece offers links to essential pantries by cuisine...

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2017/04/the-essential-pantry.html


----------



## CMH

My attempt at a flash fiction challenge:

http://www.cmharald.net/the-end-of-a-long-journey


----------



## William Meikle

Blogged about having to restart my mailing list from scratch
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/04/10/sign-up-get-a-free-ebook/


----------



## R. Doug

A few sample photos from today's *Port 9 Papeete - Around town and the Marche de Papeete*:


----------



## 13500

Can and may: what's the difference?

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/04/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-can-and-may.html


----------



## Liezeneven

I wrote a blog post about writing book blurbs

http://liezeneven.com/2017/04/13/write-great-book-blurb/


----------



## AlexaGrave

This time I posted the music I listen to while I'm writing _Thorns Entwine the Blade_. And I have a mini-contest to guess a song to win a bookmark! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/04/thorns-entwine-blade-soundtrack.html


----------



## ginwilli

I try to post three times a week, which sometimes can get to be a little heavy. I started a Freaky Friday Feature, but that doesn't appear to have gone over real well and may dump it soon. I intersperse with book reviews, info about marketing and social media, and an occasional reblog. The blog is growing--slowly. It's a challenge.


----------



## R. Doug

A few sample photos from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Papeete Favorites Part 1*:


----------



## FFJ

My latest post was really easy to write because it's all funny gifs 

#ThePursual launch week in Gifs - https://ffjohn.com/2017/04/14/my-week-in-gifs/


----------



## lvcabbie

Part One of Chapter Twenty-Seven, The Missions Wither. 1830 - Return to the Sea Santa Buenaventura and Santa Barbara in 1830 and the story of the people and places not online @ https://msgdaleday.blogspot.com. Enjoy and comment if you please.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Port 9 Papeete - Sailing out of Nanuu Bay*:


----------



## colleesu

In my recent blog post I share some simple exercises for stretching your observational muscles.

https://cmsubasic.com/blog/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "The Lazy Way to Publication". http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## R. Doug

Not one of my regular thrice weekly blog days, but a special public service announcement:

*Readers Beware! - A particularly clever Phishing Attack*


----------



## R. Doug

You're most welcome, Jeff.  I thought this attack was particularly effective.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from today's *Port Nine Papeete - Out Nanuu Bay and into the Pacific*:


----------



## 13500

Peak, peek, or pique: what's the difference?

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/04/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-letter-p.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I rant a little about laugh tracks and circle around to the need to embrace insanity... So, you know, oh-god-o'clock Friday.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2017/04/death-to-laugh-track.html


----------



## R. Doug

Samples of some really fun shots I posted in today's *Fun Photo Friday - Papeete Favorites Part 2*:


----------



## Maria G. Melton

I posted on Apr 12, 2017.
See my signature. 

*Promote kindle book*


----------



## Liezeneven

WOHOOOO

I have a giveaway up!

WIN WIN WIN

http://liezeneven.com/2017/04/16/giveaway-everything-everything-nicola-yoon/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I gathered her to my breast. One day, I thought, we would remember this time, when-just like the two little images in her gold locket-we were held together by something we could not even name, a rapture that could not be captured in words. And even as we would grow old, those memories of what both of us went through would keep us here, in this embrace, forever young, forever ensconced in love--

To read more, click here:
Only forever, be my pride and my joy


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Utterly dumfounded I could not bring myself to say another word, which made it all the more difficult to put together a whole sentence, to beg her to wake up her daughter.
So I was just about to say goodbye and so sorry, my mistake, this will never happen again, I promise, when all of a sudden Mrs. Horowitz said, "Natasha isn't here."
"What?" I cried. 
"You deaf? I said, she isn't here!"
"Where, then, is she?"
"Why should I tell you?"

To read more, click here:
Because of this I wasn't able to sleep all night


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

It's one of the bleakest things I've written, set in one of the more evocative settings--a sprawling, windowless factory filled with massive oily machines. Picture it. Smell the grease and the warm metal and the mysterious grimy filth. Within the factory, there are hundreds, possibly thousands, of rooms, most of them sealed behind locked doors. And within these rooms, you'll find the saddest child slaves you've ever imagined, rag-draped Dickensian wretches doing endless menial tasks day after day.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2017/04/everyone-loves-nice-mechanism.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's part 1 of a three-part series on a Baja wine tour out of Ensenada, titled *Baja Test Kitchen Tour - Cavas Camou & Las Nubes*:


----------



## Piano Jenny

It's Book Launch Day for me!

I'm running this Giveaway here:
http://www.pianojenny.com/book-launch-giveaway-twenty-five/










This is the first launch that I feel like I'm doing "right" (at least sort of), so I'm a mixture of super-excited, but nervous that it will tank and I won't have any "excuse" this time.

Part of "doing it right" meant playing around making image teasers for the first time, mostly just using PicMonkey and free stock from Pexels. No great works of art, but I'm rather pleased with them:


----------



## jdrew

Posted an update to my soon (I hope) to be released fantasy novel.
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/fantasy-book-2-c&#8230;of-evil-update-8/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

My dear friend and gifted author, Sarah Mallery, has just posted a feature on her blog, I am still giggling about her calling me a 'Renaissance Lady'! Check it out:

Uvi Poznansky, a Renaissance Lady


----------



## carrollchambers

The world is getting more dangerous every day. With the rise of terrorist attacks through the years, the general public is now in fear of the threat that these terrorist group pose to the free world. To what depths will they stoop to achieve their goals? Author Angelo Thomas Crapanzano addresses these dangers in his immersive new book Fiction or Prophecy.

The idea for Fiction or Prophecy was born through a casual discussion with a neighbor in the author's family room. The discussion was based on the news that one of the terrorists claimed that they were secretly developing a backpack nuclear bomb and planned on bombing ten of America's largest city.

Read more: https://bookventurepress.blogspot.com/2017/04/fiction-or-prophecy-shows-dangers-of.html


----------



## 13500

Is prophesized a real word?

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/04/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-phlox.html?m=0


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample photos from today's *Baja Test Kitchen Tour - Las Nubes & Vena Cava*:


----------



## archaeoroutes

A double-header for this month's science fiction and fantasy round-up.
Instafreebie books: https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.com/2017/04/the-april-roundup-of-sci-fi-books.html
Books from regular retailers: https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.com/2017/04/the-april-round-up-of-scifi-books-part-2.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Her tears are still here, in the rainbow. I wait for the nozzle to go through its circular motion, and then slip past it, sensing the last of the mist, right here on my skin. At that moment I imagine myself crossing right through her ghost. Perhaps there is a touch, a light touch between us. 
I feel a breath of air as she fades away and I come in--

To read more click here:
Perhaps there is a light touch between us


----------



## AlexaGrave

I was a little overdue for another 1001 Reasons Not to Clean post. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/04/1001-reasons-not-to-clean-16-through-20.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Writing a scene about empathy can be tricky, you always run the risk of telling too much instead of showing.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2017/04/writing-about-empathy.html


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Baja Test Kitchen Tour Favorites*:




























And my favorite shot of the tour:


----------



## ilamont

Tried to use Amazon Pay on my website, found that Amazon wants more than a little button at the bottom of the checkout screen.

*Amazon Pay WooCommerce extension: Why we're turning it off*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I am honored to be interviewed on Tabitha Barret's website, where I also offer a giveaway prize. She was curious to know Why should readers buy my book? To which I said:

Regardless of genre, books can do one of two things: they can let you escape from reality, or they can set a mirror before you where you can see it, even in its darkest corners, with brilliance and precision you have not faced before. My books do both. Set in a different era, for example WWII London, they sweep you away into remembering every detail of that time, from how women styled their hair to how a telephone call from a booth was connected overseas. But arching over all these details is the way you will engage with my characters, and follow them in the hard choices they must make. Their joys and sorrows may reflect what you have gone through in your past. If you want to see what's in your heart, read my stories.

Want to read more, and learn about the giveaway? Click here:
Fun and fast interview and giveaway with Uvi


----------



## Dragon

Code:


On my blog lately are two installments of a short space story, starring Zip Harrington, space pirate and current asteroid ornament.
See what I mean here [URL=https://dragonquillca.wordpress.com/]https://dragonquillca.wordpress.com/[/URL] 
I'd love to know what you think!

[amazonsearch]https://www.amazon.com/If-Its-Easy-Carolyn-McBride-ebook/dp/B01HZXQORC/ref=pd_ybh_a_24?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=P8WKAP71QT6V0VF1NPVX/amazonsearch]


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "Embracing Failure" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from *San Diego for Whale Watching - Part 1*:


----------



## PatriciaThomson

*It's Finally May, or "Can I Stop Multitasking Now?"*

http://www.patriciathomson.com/?p=651


----------



## LGOULD

How did a novel excerpt eventually turn into a short film? I discussed this on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

In the last few weeks I have been collaborating with my gifted narrator, Bob Sterry, on the upcoming audiobook edition of my historical fiction novel, The Edge of Revolt. By collaborating I mean, he's breathing life into it, while I'm doing the easy part: listening. By now Bob is on a roll, so the work is drawing to its end faster than I expected. Before the curtain falls, before I'm left alone in the darkened theatre, I asked him to share his thoughts about this project and about his craft, so I can share them with you--

To read more, click here:
Once in royal David's garden


----------



## Will Kurth

Spring time in the "High Desert"

https://highdesertwriter.com


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

And I hope that somewhere, in her heart of hearts she feels for me when I say, "Look: when I was a little girl I ran up a hill from my house; and across the valley I spotted a pillar of salt. I couldn't resist coming closer. I stood at her feet, looked up and met the eyes, the empty eyes of Lot's Wife. And right there and then, seeing the trail of bitter tears running down her neck, I promised myself: I will never let that happen to me--"

To read more click here:
I will never let that happen to me


----------



## William Meikle

A decision on the way ahead for me and my writing
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/05/02/and-now-for-something-completely-different/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry on my ongoing experience as a member of a StoryBundle.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2017/05/02/selling-books-through-storybundle/


----------



## Joynell Schultz

I'm just starting to set up a mailing list welcome sequence. Here's the first blog post on the topic. More to come. https://joynellschultz.com/2017/05/02/1000-true-fans-new-subscriber-email-sequence/


----------



## 13500

Do you know the difference between nauseous and nauseated? Red flag words today on Editing for Grammarphobes.
https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/05/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-did-you.html?m=1


----------



## R. Doug

Scenes from today's *San Diego for Whale Watching - Part 2*:


----------



## AlexaGrave

Just posted a writing and publication update. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/05/writing-update-may-2017.html


----------



## FFJ

I recently posted a blog about a very helpful Kboarder and her extremely useful book

#Writinglessons - The Writer's Lexicon - https://ffjohn.com/2017/04/25/writinglessons-the-writers-lexicon/

I highly recommend it!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Straight ahead is the door with a big handle high above. He can easily reach it, standing on the tips of his toes and pushing, pushing forward. It opens! Here is the room, which he shares with his sister, Batia. He is three yours old; she is five. And somehow he knows: she will come in later, much later. He can climb into bed now. Sleep is coming; he can feel it. Sleep is almost here--

To read more click here:
His first home


----------



## Kay7979

A short piece about including humor in my fantasy novels.

http://www.kaylling.com/blog/a-recipe-for-disaster-and-laughter


----------



## FFJ

My recent post is based on an observation from watching tv  Specifically from watching the show 'Empire'

*#Writinglessons: Embarrassment - A Storytelling Device* -- https://ffjohn.com/2017/05/04/writinglessons-empire-season-3-episode-12/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Savory muffins are awesome finger foods that make an elegant dinner plate, a fun picnic item, and a healthy alternative for a mid-morning (or afternoon) snack!

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2017/05/top-of-muffin-to-you.html


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from the photographs posted in today's *Fun Photo Friday -
Whale Watching Tour Favorites*:


----------



## Hurricane John

My latest post is about an exceptional book review I received.

https://jdonovels.wordpress.com/2017/05/04/an-exceptional-review/


----------



## SteveHarrison

My latest ramblings about the writer's life: Any Tips?

https://stormingtime.wordpress.com/any-tips/


----------



## M T McGuire

I've talked about my mailing list and speculated as to how I have 4,247 people on my mailing list but only 662 can possibly have read any of my books.

https://mtmcguire.co.uk/2017/05/06/mailing-conundrums/

Cheers

MTM


----------



## bberntson

Aside from self-promotion, I thought I'd promote other peoples' work: even though these people don't need any help: Read Some Fantasy, Damnit!
https://www.brandonberntson.com/single-post/2017/05/06/Odd-man-out


----------



## CynthiaClay

I just did a few moments ago on my feelings about launching a book: https://cynthiajoyceclay.wordpress.com/


----------



## ScottFish

I actually have blogged quite a bit recently. Going for at least two posts a week.

I posted an entry yesterday about using a minimum viable product in self-publishing.

https://www.30minutesalescoach.com/2017/05/06/minimumviableproduct/


----------



## LadyG

I just blogged about Mark Dawson's efforts to raise money for a family friend who is fighting breast cancer. I have the utmost respect for Mark, and this is a great cause.

https://ajgoode.com/2017/05/06/like-a-phoenix/


----------



## lisamaliga

Am back to writing about my macaron baking adventures! Here's my latest post:
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2017/05/07/french-macaron-baking-adventures-part-16-chocolate-raspberry-macarons/


----------



## Daniel Roy Greenfeld

While my first series is just one book and doesn't have many readers, I get asked why I started the second series. Rather than respond individually, I blogged my answer.


----------



## R. Doug

First of a three-part series is *Pocket Pistol Week - Colt Mustang*:


----------



## Will Kurth

*The Useless Class*​
https://highdesertwriter.com​


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I have not even visited my Blog for many months if not year.....


----------



## benjclark

My first time hosting a guest post for someone on a blog tour! Radha Vatsal stopped by to talk about researching for her historical mystery series.

https://benjaminlclark.com/guest-post-from-radha-vastal-author-of-the-kitty-weeks-mysteries/


----------



## S.L.

I posted this little piece on self-doubt and reflecting on the first week of my newest launch.

http://slrowland.com/2017/05/self-doubt-hard-work-persistence/


----------



## Queen Mab

I updated my editing blog. It's my 5th year anniversary of running Edit for Indies, and I've lowered my proofreading rates!

https://editforindies.com/2017/05/09/time-marches-onward-announcing-new-proofreading-rates/


----------



## R. Doug

Part two of this week's series is *Pocket Pistol Week - Beretta Tomcat*:


----------



## liamashe

Posted my first blog entry in a few weeks, an intro to 



, my brand new YouTube channel featuring all things mystery and Scotland.


----------



## 13500

Graduation or commencement--what's the difference? It's graduation season, so I thought I'd discuss the various words associated with the ceremony and how to spell them.

Please stop by Editing for Grammarphobes, if you have a chance. Have a good day!

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/05/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-graduation.html


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample photos from today's *Fun Firearms Friday - Pocket Pistol Shootout: Colt Mustang vs. Beretta Tomcat* (with additional comparisons to the Walther PPK and PPK/S):


----------



## Hurricane John

Posted about the 99 cent Mystery and Thriller book sale.

https://jdonovels.wordpress.com/2017/05/13/mysterythriller-promotion-deadly-revelations-only-0-99/https://www.linkedin.com/cws/share?token&isFramed=false&url=https%3A%2F%2Fjdonovels.wordpress.com%2F2017%2F05%2F13%2Fmysterythriller-promotion-deadly-revelations-only-0-99%2F


----------



## LittleFox

I expanded a little on the post I have on here with the release of my latest book. I included cold hard data on the sales & income that produced.
https://chaosfoxwriting.wordpress.com/2017/05/13/blood-ink-release-results-with-data/


----------



## Daniel Roy Greenfeld

I just blogged about improving the cover of my latest fiction book.

What do you think of the changes?


----------



## Storyinmyhead

Hi everyone!

I recently started my own sapphic romance&erotica blog. I just blogged my latest story: https://www.kiwibox.com/sexywriter/blog/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog today, "The Books That Changed You" I'd love to know what books changed your life! http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## LadyG

Since my books are all set in Michigan, today's blog post is all about some of the finer points of being a Michigander. https://ajgoode.com/2017/05/14/great-water/


----------



## William Meikle

Coming up from me... 
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/05/14/coming-up-from-me/


----------



## justastorywriter

Daniel Roy Greenfeld said:


> While my first series is just one book and doesn't have many readers, I get asked why I started the second series. Rather than respond individually, I blogged my answer.


This is a nice idea!



Daniel Roy Greenfeld said:


> I just blogged about improving the cover of my latest fiction book.
> 
> What do you think of the changes?


The second is definitely the clearest


----------



## Steve Vernon

Here's my latest blog - MY MOTHER'S DAY MOW-A-GANZA!

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2017/05/14/mothers-day-mow-a-ganza-madness/


----------



## R. Doug

Starting a new series today. Below are selected photos from today's *Puerto Vallarta 2017 - Part 1*:


----------



## Will Kurth

Opposites Attract​
https://highdesertwriter.com/2017/05/15/opposites-attract/​


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

Do you remember the 90s? Do you remember that time in the 90s when a weird alien force almost destroyed an entire Oklahoma town? They say it was the fault of those trailer park kids.

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2017/05/the-nineties-are-calling-you.html


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

&#127932; Doing the happy dance &#127932; The audiobook edition of my historical fiction novel, The Edge of Revolt, has just come out! Narrated by the one and only Bob Sterry, it tells the story of David. He loves his sons The last thing he expects is that they will topple him from the throne. Who among them will remain by his side? Who will be not only loyal, but also eager to continue his legacy?

The ebook edition is only $0.99 for a limited time, in honor of the audiobook release!

To read more and listen to the 5-minute voice clip, click here:
Doing the happy dance! My audiobook is out


----------



## Kali.Amanda

It's May and I see some friends come out of the fog they've been hiding under, and hoping that the warming days and the color explosion lifts everyone's spirits. Maybe we ought to use May as the calendar date in which to begin our year, as it seems a better choice than the harsh January in mid-winter... May is full of possibilities and each may inspire joy.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2017/05/the-delightful-kaleidoscope-of-may.html


----------



## R. Doug

Selected photos from today's *Puerto Vallarta 2017 - Part 2*:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

My author friends have joined forces with me, to bring you amazing stories. Looking for a something to read on a balmy evening? Come listen to these audiobooks. You may win one of them!

Listen to your heart...


----------



## Deke

I finally got a website back up and running and have started short blogs. My latest is on the importance of saying "no" when breaking a story.

www.DaleKutzera.com


----------



## 13500

Q is for Quickie

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/05/q-is-for-quickie.html


----------



## LanelleH

Haven't posted here in a while, just some updates on the progress of my book!  http://authorlanellehall.blogspot.com/2017/05/gofundme-new-instagram.html


----------



## ThomasDiehl

I took a look at some of the longest-running series in the world and how they manage to avoid running into a corner where they either have to end their story or get too complicated to keep reader interest. It's The Secret to Immortality!
Though I did get a little lazy in th epart about Soaps and had a Youtuber take over.








http://en.thomasdiehl.eu/?p=273


----------



## AlexaGrave

Finally wrote up my thoughts on Guardians 2. Baby Groot! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/05/baby-groot-well-more-like-toddler-groot.html


----------



## Liezeneven

http://liezeneven.com/2017/05/15/can-send-off-manuscript-one-publisher-time/


----------



## juliannwhicker

My blog post about cover trauma, or the process of finding the right cover for my book's genre.

http://juliannwhickerwriter.blogspot.com/2017/05/darkly-sweet-and-conglomeration-of.html


----------



## R. Doug

A selection from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Puerto Vallarta 2017 part 1*:


----------



## Joseph Malik

POV vs. Voice.


----------



## AnitaLouise

It was such a thrill when I realized that I have over 1,000 followers on my blog!  As a romance writer, topics tend to center around love and relationships.

Here's the link to my latest post if anyone is interested. https://anitalouiseromancecom.wordpress.com/2017/05/18/love-is-in-the-air


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

My author friends have joined forces with me! We bring you amazing stories, narrated by great voice actors, just in time for Father's Day. Join us for a chance to win prizes!

Listen to your heart...



✿ Here's what you can win https://uviart.blogspot.com/2017/05/listen-to-your-heart.html
✿ Never listened to an audiobook before? It's easier than you think: http://tinyurl.com/never-listened
✿ To keep up with upcoming events, like https://www.facebook.com/uviart


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"I'm glad you see it my way," says Bathsheba. "Singing the praises of the victors is fine-but then, if that's all we hear, who will speak for the downtrodden?"
She has a point, which is why I must argue against it. I close my hand upon the scroll, and shake my fist in the air. "History admires those who are strong! It is this that makes me strive to achieve great things."
Bathsheba gives me a look--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by Bob Sterry, click here:
Let her voice be heard


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples from today's *Puerto Vallarta 2017 - Part 3*:



















And an amazing sand sculpture:


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "Mystery and Fantasy Story Arcs: A Big Difference" http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## bananarama

Hey guys, I recently created a blog article containing a step by step guide on how to publish a book on Amazon KDP. From book content creation to publishing it on Amazon, this guide can surely answer your self-publishing questions. Click the link below to view it:

https://pinn.cl/howtopublishyourbook

I hope that you enjoy and learn from this article. If you have more ideas and questions, let's discuss!


----------



## R. Doug

Some of the photos posted in today's *Puerto Vallarta 2017 - Part 4*:


----------



## 13500

For all intensive purposes? Chester drawers? Don't let incorrect phrases ruin your writing.
bit.ly/2rTF28w


----------



## Queen Mab

Those are funny, Karen!

I posted about some Memorial Day freebies. One's an erotica cross-promo I'm participating in under a pen, the other's a memoir about a painful breakup:

https://gabriellawest.net/2017/05/24/memorial-weekend-freebies/


----------



## AlexaGrave

Bats, Kids, and Writing Binges. It's been one of those weeks - lol. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/05/bats-kids-and-writing-binges.html


----------



## R. Doug

Some of the photos from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Puerto Vallarta 2017 part 2*:


----------



## Julie W

I recently wrote about my coloring book release, _Cats in Space_.

http://jmwenzel.com/new-release-cats-space-coloring-book-kids/


----------



## Will Kurth

What's in a name?​
https://highdesertwriter.com/2017/05/26/337/​


----------



## SVD

*Sometimes We Ran* - 4 years published!

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/15197592-sometimes-we-ran---4-years-published


----------



## William Meikle

New Release info - Deal or No Deal, A new Midnight Eye novella
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/05/27/new-release-info-deal-or-no-deal/


----------



## archaeoroutes

The May Roundup of Scifi Books went out today. A bit about my life, some book recommendations, and some links to promotions.
https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.co.uk/2017/05/the-may-round-up-of-scifi-books.html


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about why politicians should read books, including novels, on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## LadyG

Because of some recent discussions here about romance, I re-blogged an old post about why I read and write romance novels. It's an old post from almost five years ago, but I still stand by every word of it. https://ajgoode.com/2017/05/29/paperback-writer-2/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Parsley has become the rock star ingredient of the week -- a little sauce has been a part of several dishes and I have more plans for it. It has made for some delightful moments, meals, and the odd food fantasy!

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2017/05/parsley-as-rock-star-ingredient.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "The Dreaded Back Cover Blurb: My Progress So Far http://www.debrapurdykong.com/blog-the-writing-life-business-and-personal

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"If you have doubts," she says tersely, "keep them to yourself."
To which I say, "What I have is hopes-"
"Doubts, hopes, what's the difference? I deal with what's certain, such as death." To prove her point she raises her hand, which is covered with ropy veins, and with a strange sort of glee she slaps Gad the Seer across his cheek, full force. "See?" she croaks. "He can't even bat an eye! Ah, dead as a doornail!"

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by Bob Sterry, click here:
You don't want to wake the dead, do you?


----------



## SteveHarrison

My latest blog post: Unblocking the Writer

My thoughts on writer's block.

https://stormingtime.wordpress.com/unblocking-the-writer/


----------



## 13500

Arrrrrrrgh-tricky words that begin with the letter R.

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/05/editing-for-grammarphobes-20.html[/url


----------



## J.J. Thompson

Just released my latest novel! 
https://jamesjthompson.blog/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Today I am sharing a memory, a little professional advice, and an affirmation that the most difficult interaction can be overcome with a little humor. Always.
Blogged a few ideas about customer services best practices and how Shaniquah can make it easier for your process...

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2017/05/the-day-shaniquah-saved-day.html


----------



## jdrew

My last blog was about an unexpected review I got through a Goodreads giveaway from last year. I don't usually expected the people who get the free books will ever rate or review the book I gave them, but this one was different.

http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/fall-of-the-western-kings-review/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

I have a tendency to take real-life locations, particularly places I've lived in or visited, and insert them into my works of fiction. I usually take substantial liberties with these locations, playing with the geography and timeline. I enjoy this perhaps more than I should. Let's take a look at a few real-life locations that I've inserted into my novels and discover the terrible things I've done to them.




























*Terrorizing Real Places with Clowns and Mayhem*

http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2017/05/terrorizing-real-places-with-clowns-and.html


----------



## Suffolk Steven

Just added new post to my blog: 5 tips for anyone starting to write their first book


----------



## Natasha Holme

*51 Quotes about diary-writing*: www.lesbiancrushdiaries.com/51-quotes-about-diary-writing

1) "One should always have something sensational to read in the train." Oscar Wilde
2) ...

Have I missed any juicy ones?


----------



## AlexaGrave

Crispy writer brain! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/06/crispy-writer-brain.html


----------



## SCapsuto

New on my Jewish History blog, an excerpt from a book I translated:

http://betweenwanderings.com/2017/06/bucharests-lost-sephardic-world-a-letter-from-1904/

*"Bucharest's lost Sephardic world: A letter and photos from 1904"
*A letter from 1904 reveals a Romanian Jewish community that thrived for centuries, and is now very sparse indeed.










(Photo of the letter writer, Lazar Ascher)


----------



## lisamaliga

If you like guessing games, check out this contest and you can win a $25 Amazon gift card.
2nd prize is a free eBook of my dessert cookbook, BAKING FRENCH MACARONS: A BEGINNER'S GUIDE.

To win, all you have to do is *GUESS THE MYSTERY BERRY!*

Here's the blog page: https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/contest-guess-the-mystery-berry

Contest runs until Saturday, June 17, 2017.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Just this morning I woke up to a surprise: Bathsheba slipped into my bed, wearing a soft, silky robe that glided, ever so smoothly, off her shoulders. I knew she was in a playful mood-if you know what I mean-because of her sudden cravings. 
"Strengthen me with raisins," she murmured in my ear. "Refresh me with apples, for I am faint with love--"

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by Bob Sterry, click here: 
I knew she was in a playful mood


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I keep forgetting that this thread exists. But I recently visited some five thousand year old megalithic tombs in our area and took some photos.


----------



## Charon

I blog often and copiously, about my books and whatever else wanders through my mind.  Lately I've written about the Hunger Games movies, what all I did Baycon, my 3' long cat, and I've been reviewing the 2017 Hugo nominees.


----------



## Charon

Sometimes I even hit "post" before thinking  Anyway, drop by and check it out next time you're bored! http://charondunntheblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## bananarama

Hey guys, I recently created a blog article talking about quality vs quantity of books published. If you've been in the publishing or self-publishing business for any amount of time you will have eventually come across the extremely important question of quality vs quantity. Is it more important to publish less books that are of a higher quality? Or is it better to publish more books but sacrifice some quality in the mean time? In this blog, I'll discuss the full impact of having a quality book and what things can be improved that make the most difference. Click the link below to view it:

https://pinn.cl/qualityvsquantity

I hope that you enjoy and learn from this article.


----------



## Daniel Roy Greenfeld

Yesterday I blogged about my new book: https://www.danielroygreenfeld.com/updates/brightest-winter-released/


----------



## 13500

It's all about music today on Editing for Grammarphobes 2.0.

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/06/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-musical.html


----------



## Ethan Jones

Here's my note about Rachel Amphlett's new book, One to Watch:

https://ethanjonesbooks.wordpress.com/2017/06/

Enjoy and share.

Blessings,

E


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

I've moved my blog to WordPress, which you can find at https://debrapurdykong.wordpress.com/

This week's topic is "Revisiting My Old Fictional Friend".

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## ThomasDiehl

Here's a first for me: A horror piece of flash fiction.

I've tried using Lovecraftian lore twice, but the results never quite fit the horror genre because I'm far too excited about exploration and discovery to get the appropriate tone for horror. So, away from old H.P. I go. Using an animal I actually really like and used to keep as pets. But this one worked tone-wise.

http://en.thomasdiehl.eu/?p=409


----------



## colleesu

What does storytelling have to do with the current political climate? I don't have answers, but do have good questions (I hope). What do you think?

https://cmsubasic.com/blog/


----------



## Suffolk Steven

Just add a new post: 5 essential websites for authors


----------



## ginwilli

Yes, actually, today posted for Freaky Friday Features--not so freaky--but at least Friday. And actually my blog post regarded the spate of books noted lately either having a cat protagonist, or at least prominently featured. Also, the covers of two particularly grabbing my interest, and one I've already read and reviewed. If I get off subject, it's usually about dogs--figured it was time the cats had their turn, "Cat Fanciers Get the Spotlight," https://rosepointpublishing.com/2017/06/09/cat-fanciers-get-the-spotlight/


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

Two blogs, one yesterday, one today, from indie author Jan Edwards' blog tour launching her new cosy crime novel, _Winter Downs_:



1. Review of Winter Downs by Jan Edwards

2. Interview with Jan Edwards


----------



## AlexaGrave

My post about the upcoming In Your Write Mind Workshop - book signing!

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/06/in-your-write-mind-book-signing.html


----------



## R. Doug

New Ecuador travel series, beginning with *Ecuador - First look at Guayaquil*. Sample shots:


----------



## bananarama

New blog post - Do you need help with Amazon keyword research? Discover exactly how to find profitable keywords. This is Amazon SEO made easy 

https://pinn.cl/easyamazonseo


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from today's *Ecuador - Continuing on our own around Guayaquil*:


----------



## 13500

^^That first statue is adorable!^^

I don't have anything that cute, but I do have tricky words and phrases that begin with "R" today on Editing for Grammarphobes.

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/06/lets-rock-n-roll-baby.html

Hope you stop by. Thanks!


----------



## R. Doug

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> ^^That first statue is adorable!^^
> 
> I don't have anything that cute, but I do have tricky words and phrases that begin with "R" today on Editing for Grammarphobes.
> 
> https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/06/lets-rock-n-roll-baby.html
> 
> Hope you stop by. Thanks!


Thank you, Karen. And, yes, I'll definitely stop by. I love your articles.


----------



## Will Kurth

Of Zombies And Men​http://bit.ly/2tsUbOV​


----------



## SteveHarrison

On the decline of America and other world issues: https://startsat60.com/trending/opinion/the-new-world-disorder


----------



## Kali.Amanda

The best part of our first two heatwaves was having frozen grapes, and thinking back of summers past and feasting on fresh fruit. It was a fun exercise.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2017/06/fruity-paradise.html


----------



## R. Doug

Some of the photos in today's *Fun Photo Friday - Guayaquil: Ecuador 1*:


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "So You Want To Be A What?" https://debrapurdykong.wordpress.com/

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Ecuador - Guayaquil: To the Metropolitan Cathedral and Iguana Park*:


----------



## AlexaGrave

I was going to post about Wonder Woman this week, but my brain is far too gone preparing for my trip to In Your Write Mind (I leave tomorrow and have so much to get done!).

So, I did a brief art post with some neat fantasy art I found on Pixabay. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/06/art-or-where-my-brain-is-before-trip.html


----------



## 13500

If you need a laugh, check out these grammar cartoons on Editing for Grammarphobes.

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/06/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-comics.html


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample photos from today's *Ecuador - Guayaquil: More Iguana Park and turtles, too!*:


----------



## lincolnjcole

Got a new post out this morning about Kindle Scout campaigns and paid/free promotions! Check it out


----------



## LGOULD

I posted some thoughts about a new Netflix series, "Anne with an E," and how it differs from the original "Anne of Green Gables" books, on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## UltraRob

I recently made a blog post focused on thinking about what your story is giving your audience. After all, the more you know about what you're giving your audience, the better you can shape it to make them happy.

The S.P.I.N.E. of Every Good Story

Rob


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week "Wicca: Where Everything Old Is New Again, https://debrapurdykong.wordpress.com/

Cheers


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from the photos posted in today's *Fun Photo Friday - Guayaquil, Ecuador 2*:


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Looks like we will be having plenty of heatwaves this summer (two already before summer even began officially). Here's a handful of recipes to add to your repertoire of no-cook recipes -- all avocado-based.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2017/06/heatwave-kitchen-survival-avocados.html


----------



## LadyG

Kali.Amanda said:


> Looks like we will be having plenty of heatwaves this summer (two already before summer even began officially). Here's a handful of recipes to add to your repertoire of no-cook recipes -- all avocado-based.
> 
> http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2017/06/heatwave-kitchen-survival-avocados.html


Some excellent ideas in there! I can't wait to try some of these.


----------



## LadyG

I shared an angry (but funny) letter I wrote after a really, really bad day at work. It started out as one of those things one writes to vent but with no intention of sending. https://ajgoode.com/2017/06/16/the-letter/

This is actually going to be included in my next book of funny essays, which will be coming out in the fall. It's a little naughtier and more profane than most of my blog posts, so I'm a little nervous about what kind of reactions it's going to get -- especially from my readers who enjoy my "clean" romances.


----------



## Thomas Watson

In which an aspect of world building is examined.

https://underdesertstars.wordpress.com/2017/06/16/the-process-part-five-devils-in-those-details/


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

I've mentioned before that I enjoy creating chapter titles. I see them as opportunities to pique the interest of readers. My latest project is going to have some of the weirdest and most interesting chapter titles I've ever written. What is that new project?


http://jeffreyaaronmiller.blogspot.com/2017/06/having-too-much-fun-with-clowns.html


----------



## FFJ

Did a book cover reveal at my blog - ffjohn.com/2017/06/24/the-paladin-a-book-cover


----------



## Queen Mab

I posted about Smashwords' Summer/Winter sale, coming up July 1:

https://gabriellawest.net/2017/06/25/summerwinter-sale-on-smashwords/


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from today's *Ecuador - Guayaquil: The official tour backtrack*:


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

And today on the blog I've got news about the publication of Blood Bank, a vampire novella by Zoe Markham...


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Today I blogged about the idea of writing what scares you -- looking for the thing that defines fear and whether you feel it can bring forth emotional catharsis. If you can say "emotional catharsis" you've probably got the wring fear... But you still should explore your fears. They're a minefield of goodies for future writing!

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2017/06/write-what-scares-you.html


----------



## xbriannova

I've decided to talk about a matter that's close to many writers' hearts: bad reviews. If you guys are having a bad day because of it, I hope I can alleviate some of it just as my realisations have done for me:
http://houseoftheraven.blogspot.sg/2017/06/lets-talk-writing-quickie-on-bad-reviews.html


----------



## Norman Steele Taylor

Is the prophecy based on some sort of scriptural source or at least some sort of previous tradition?

That would give the book a totally different feel


----------



## bananarama

I've recently made a blog post about the top 10 romance novels of 2017. https://pinn.cl/topromance2017


----------



## lisamaliga

Included an excerpt from my newest book, _Baking Chocolate Cupcakes and Brownies: A Beginner's Guide. _

Here's a photo of the Peppermint Swirl Cupcakes.









Blog link: https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2017/06/28/baking-chocolate-cupcakes-and-brownies-a-beginners-guide-an-excerpt/

Happy Baking!


----------



## 13500

BBQ or barbecue? Filets or fillets? Getting ready for 4th of July fun on today's Editing for Grammarphobes. 
https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/06/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-to.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Ecuador - Guayaquil: Lighthouse of Santa Ana Hill*:


----------



## archaeoroutes

The June round-up of scifi books just went out: https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.co.uk/2017/06/the-june-round-up-of-scifi-books.html


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

A new cover reveal for one of my fellow authors from small press Kristell Ink in relation to her latest novella: Cover art reveal: _Empty Skies and Sunlight_ by Kate Coe


----------



## AlexaGrave

Highlights from this year's In Your Write Mind workshop. So much fun! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/06/in-your-write-mind-2017-highlights.html


----------



## R. Doug

A few of the photos from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Guayaquil, Ecuador 3*:


----------



## CMH

My very long-winded thoughts on a trip I made to Auschwitz last week.

http://cmharald.net/midsummer-in-auschwitz


----------



## R. Doug

For all you chocolate lovers out there, *Ecuador - Road to Cuenca; Cocoa Farm*. Sample photos:


----------



## Will Kurth

http://bit.ly/2uiSGDQ​
Happy Fourth of July!


----------



## bananarama

Hey, I've recently created a blog article talking about the Top 10 Thriller Books of 2017. If you are looking for the next fast-paced and adrenaline pumping book to read, then check out some of the ones on this list!

https://pinn.cl/top10thriller2017


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Ecuador - Road to Cuenca; Fruits and Cajas National Park*:


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, a chance to win a free ebook from Imajin Books, Canada150Event, https://wordpress.com/post/debrapurdykong.wordpress.com/113

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Queen Mab

Enjoying your photos as usual, R. Doug!

I posted about the Smashwords Summer/Winter sale going on now, with links to my discounted books:

https://gabriellawest.net/2017/06/25/summerwinter-sale-on-smashwords/


----------



## R. Doug

Gabriella West said:


> Enjoying your photos as usual, R. Doug!
> 
> I posted about the Smashwords Summer/Winter sale going on now, with links to my discounted books:
> 
> https://gabriellawest.net/2017/06/25/summerwinter-sale-on-smashwords/


Thank you, Gabreilla.


----------



## AlexaGrave

I posted my own little thing about the Self-Publishing Fantasy Blog-Off. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/07/self-publishing-fantasy-blog-off-2017.html


----------



## Andre Jute

Red spider mites on my blog​


----------



## R. Doug

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Yeah, I enjoy them too, Doug.
> 
> I have to wonder, though... do you ever go home? I mean, you're obviously living the dream and all, and that's great, but if it was me, I'd be getting awfully homesick by now.


Thanks, Jeff. Glad you enjoy the photos. Yes, I do go home. We (the wife and I) actually haven't traveled anywhere since January, but that's going to change here in the next few weeks. And, yeah, it's always great to get back home after a trip.


----------



## R. Doug

It's another Fun Photo Friday, and here are some selected images from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Road to Cuenca, Ecuador Favorites*:


----------



## William Meikle

A Sigils and Totems Mythos - the story so far 
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/07/07/a-sigils-and-totems-mythos-the-story-so-far/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Ecuador - Cuenca; Cathedrals and Calderon Park*:


----------



## bananarama

Hey guys, I recently created a list of the top 10 science fiction books of 2017. Science fiction writers often seek out new scientific and technical developments in order to prognosticate freely the techno-social changes that will shock the readers' sense of cultural propriety and expand their consciousness. If you are looking for your next best reading adventure, then go here to view the list:

https://pinn.cl/10bestscifi2017

Sneak peek of what's on the list:

1. Thrawn - Timothy Zahn
2. Six Wakes - Mur Lafferty
3. Waking Gods - Sylvain Neuvel
4. The Boy on the Bridge - M.R. Carey
5. City of Miracles - Robert Jackson Bennett
6. Walkaway - Cory Doctorow
7. Alien Education - Gini Koch
8. New York 2140 - Kim Stanley Robinson
9. Borne - Jeff Vandermeer
10. Deadmen Walking - Sherrilyn Kenyon

I hope that you enjoy this list! Have fun reading!


----------



## R. Doug

A selection from the photos in today's *Ecuador - Cuenca; Street scenes and buildings*:


----------



## 13500

The heat is on this week at Editing for Grammarphobes, where we discuss summer words and how to properly use them.

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/07/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-heat-is-on.html


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Posted about bare naked chests on romance covers and added a poll for a new cover. This is actually my pen name and only the second blog post I've made so i haven't gotten any responses yet :-/
https://cassandralogan.com/2017/07/08/bare-naked-chest/


----------



## Ross Harrison

I've been writing nonsense 'guide' posts about how to survive various situations when you're a Hero (with a capital H, of course). And I have an upcoming book, so I've been posting about that. I'll soon be back to putting up next to nothing, I'm sure.

http://ross-harrison.com


----------



## AlexaGrave

I finally wrote up my thoughts on _Wonder Woman_. Better late than never? 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/07/wonder-woman-kickass.html


----------



## R. Doug

Another Fun Photo Friday. Here are samples from *Fun Photo Friday - Cuenca 1, Ecuador Favorites*:


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

On my blog this week, "The Power and Importance of Reading" https://debrapurdykong.wordpress.com/

Thanks!


----------



## ♨

After ten years, I have just posted my final blog post on my blog.

http://www.dcrblogs.com/

Time to move on to something else.


----------



## CrissyM

I've been doing Five Minute Morning Pages every morning for the last week. I'm going to continue doing them for a while. This is less about blogging, and more about seeing what I can do with it. Right now I'm talking a bit about decluttering my house, and trying to finish my novel. 
https://crissymoss.com/


----------



## Queen Mab

I posted about an ongoing two-day free promo for my historical romance _Time of Grace_ (Sunday and Monday!).

Find it here: https://gabriellawest.net/2017/07/16/another-promo/

I also muttered a little bit about the current health bill, hopefully stalled in the Senate.

It's too warm and summery to write much...


----------



## Mare

I posted about hearing someone comment about being bored and having too much time on their hands . . . I'm envious . . . I want several days like that. I could make some headway on my fourth book with a 'boring day' now and then.      www.maryjhicks.com


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample shots from today's *Ecuador - Cuenca; Church of Santo Domingo*:


----------



## bananarama

Hey guys, I recently created a list of the top 10 leadership books of 2017. Reading has a host of benefits for those who wish to occupy positions of leadership and develop into more relaxed, empathetic, and well-rounded people. Being a leader requires a large drive to learn, which is why I've compiled a list of some of the best books on leadership. Click the link below to see the complete list:

https://pinn.cl/10bestleadershipbooks2017

Sneak peek of what's on the list:

1. Own It - Sallie Krawcheck
2. Stretch - Scott Sonenshein
3. Option B - Sheryl Sandberg
4. Irresistible - Adam Alter
5. Dual Transformation - Scott D. Anthony, Clark G. Wilbert, Mark W. Johnson
6. Getting to "Yes And" - Bob Kulhan with Chuck Crisafulli
7. The Captain Class - Sam Walker
8. Sensemaking - Christian Madsbjerg
9. Creative Change - Jennifer Mueller
10. Radical Candor - Kim Scott

I hope that you enjoy and learn from these books!


----------



## ilamont

One of the guides won an award! Details:

*LinkedIn In 30 Minutes is a Foreword Indies winner*



> I am pleased to announce that one of our top-selling titles - LinkedIn In 30 Minutes, Second Edition - is a Foreword Indies winner. The book, by author Angela Rose, explains how to get the most out of LinkedIn, from creating a rock-solid profile to finding a job. Angela's book was considered a top pick by the judges (librarians and booksellers working with the organizers of the Foreword Reviews competition) and received ...


----------



## R. Doug

Samples of a little evening-to-night photography from today's *Ecuador - Cuenca; Dusk to Dark*:


----------



## PatriciaThomson

*Seven Weeks*

http://www.patriciathomson.com/?p=774

In other news, I'M BACK!


----------



## LadyG

I blogged about relaunching one of my older books with a new cover and title. https://ajgoode.com/2017/07/18/whippoorwill/


----------



## 13500

Cutting the fat in your writing-- redundancies on today's Editing for Grammarphobes.

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/


----------



## SCapsuto

*New on my Jewish History blog:*

*A Jewish child's first impressions of America (1894)*

An excerpt from from Mary Antin's 1912 memoir _The Promised Land_. She wrote so beautifully!

http://betweenwanderings.com/2017/07/an-jewish-immigrant-childs-first-impressions-of-america-1894/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"Let me put some sunscreen on you," she said.
He held his arms to his sides as she lifted the spray bottle from the beach bag. He winced at the unexpected coolness of the mist. "Want me to do you?"
She laughed softly. "Maybe later. Sorry I fell asleep last night." Zoe skimmed her fingers over his arm, tracing the tribal tattoo that banded his biceps.
All of a sudden the air between them changed, charged into something sensual and heated.
He sensed her desire&#8230;watched her eyes darken. In the times they'd been apart, he'd never once cheated on Zoe. Marriage to him meant commitment, and a promise of fidelity--

To read more from the pen of Traci E Hall, click here:
He sensed her desire


----------



## jsaxon

I blogged about three movies I think do an incredible job of maintaining a creepy tone. These are the kind of movies I love, and the tone I would love to set in my fiction.

1. Zodiac (2007)
2. Primer (2004)
3. Signs (2002) -- yup, Signs.

http://jacksaxon.com/blog/2017/07/20/three-movies-nailed-tone-creepy/


----------



## The 13th Doctor

On my blog, I've revealed a rebranded cover for one of my existing books, and also revealed a further three covers in the newly-created cozy paranormal series originating from the existing book... if that makes sense?

https://www.gayleramage.co.uk/single-post/2017/07/20/Welcome-to-Little-Changeling


----------



## Ancient Lawyer

This one is a shot bloglet about the small British press that publishes me, and which has been shortlisted for the British Fantasy Award for Best Independent Press: https://shamansland.com/2017/07/17/british-fantasy-awards-grimbold-authors-and-artists-on-the-shortlist/

Their name is Grimbold Books; the other nominees are Alchemy Press, Fox Spirit Books, NewCon Press and TTA Press.

Several of my fellow authors have also been shortlisted in various categories, which is great news for indies!


----------



## R. Doug

Sample foodie shots from today's *Fun Food Friday - Cuenca, Ecuador; Cositas Restaurant Review*:


----------



## Sam Kates

About giving up half of my regular day job to free up writing time. (Given my current level of sales, I'm probably mad.)

http://www.samkates.co.uk/


----------



## Steve Vernon

MAKE YOUR WISHES COME TRUE - my latest blog entry.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2017/07/22/wishes-neednt-wait/

(Edited to repair broken link. Thanks for pointing it out, Lady G.)


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller

Yesterday, I wrote an update on my $0.99 experiment with Empire of Chains. I also post book reviews from time to time.

https://ryanwmueller.com/2017/07/21/current-results-of-0-99-experiment/


----------



## William Meikle

My July Newsletter
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/07/22/july-newsletter/


----------



## Coco Mingolelli

Yes, I just blogged about the importance of lesbian/queer authors writing lesbian/queer fiction. Proper representation is important, and helps!

https://cocomingolelli.com/


----------



## skywalker

I haven't blogged for a month, will post one within a week hopefully


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from the photos in today's *Ecuador - Cuenca; Ecuagenera Orchid Farm*:


----------



## jdweston

Hey, yeah sure, today I posted this... http://weston.media/2017/07/wayne-stinnett/

Im totally a fan of telling the world when I find something worth sharing and someone who deserves the credit.

J


----------



## CMH

Free book time on my blog.

http://cmharald.net/free-book-blood-mud-corpses


----------



## R. Doug

More samples, this time from today's *Ecuador - Cuenca; More Ecuagenera orchids*:


----------



## skywalker

R. Doug said:


> Samples from the photos in today's *Ecuador - Cuenca; Ecuagenera Orchid Farm*:


Beautiful !


----------



## AlexaGrave

Just posted some Bristol Renaissance Faire pictures from this year. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/07/bristol-renaissance-faire-2017.html


----------



## R. Doug

skywalker said:


> Beautiful !


Thank you!


----------



## Hurricane John

Today's blog post is for all editors around the world. Thank you. 

https://jdonovels.wordpress.com/2017/07/28/literary-humor-9/


----------



## R. Doug

Some of the photographs from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Cuenca 2, Ecuador Favorites*:


----------



## archaeoroutes

The July edition of my scifi roundup has just been released: https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.co.uk/2017/07/the-july-roundup-of-scifi-books.html


----------



## Sam Kates

http://www.samkates.co.uk/


Marketing for Muppets - Part 1

(the muppet being me)


----------



## LGOULD

Romance novels are popular, but not for everyone. I discussed my issues with them at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## William Meikle

Q&A: What was your favorite story to write?
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/07/28/qa-what-was-your-favorite-story-to-write/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

On my blog this week,

"The Many Reasons For Keeping a Journal" https://debrapurdykong.wordpress.com/

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## C. Gold

My tongue in cheek post after trying to watch HBO on live streaming Sunday:
http://www.thegoldenelm.org/the-pen-is-indeed-mightier-than-the-sword-or-the-internet/


----------



## John H. Carroll

While reading about Tesla's Model 3, I wondered how to deal with waiting while the batteries of an electric car charged. I considered the possibility of Swing Stations like the Pony Express used in the old west. It's an unlikely concept, but one worth contemplating.

http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2017/07/tesla-electric-car-swing-station-concept.html


----------



## 91831

While I was doing writing on the side of teaching, i never really saw the point of all the social media / blogging milarky. However, now that I'm only teaching 50% of a school week, and the other 50% is now dedicated to writing (YEY! So much closer to full time!) I've gotten into it and even started a blog this month!

My post today is about the family tree of my new multiverse I've been writing 

http://www.evdarcy.com/journal-1/2017/7/30/royal-family-tree


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photographs from today''s *Ecuador - Cuenca; Ikat weaving at La Casa de la Makana*:


----------



## FAUSGA

*How to Market a Book*


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Between the gazillion heatwaves and other pressures, my head hasn't been much on writing. But I have obsessed over strawberry sorbet and made a really easy batch last night. Velvety and delicious, and so beautifully red! Creativity starts in the kitchen and expands from there. I should be writing in no time.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2017/08/easy-strawberry-sorbet.html


----------



## bananarama

I recently created a list of the top 10 poetry books of 2017. Poetry is a form of literary art in which language is used for its aesthetic and evocative qualities in addition to, or in lieu of, its apparent meaning. There's something for everybody here. From the deeply established canonical works to riveting, important books by newer poets, from verse to prose, and everything in between. Click the link below to see the complete list:

https://pinn.cl/top10poetryof2017

Sneak peek of what's on the list:
1. Poems: Seeing in the Darkness - Kathleen Caldwell
2. Love Her Wild: Poems - Atticus
3. Black Book of Poems - Vincent Hunanyan
4. La Mer - Saint Knives
5. Tales of My Former Self - Kelly Blaus
6. Salve - Yasmin Cheyenne
7. A Gathering of Larks: Letters to Saint Francis from a Modern-Day Pilgrim - Abigail Carroll
8. Still Pilgrim: Poems - Angela Alaimo O'Donnell
9. WHEREAS: Poems - Layli Long Soldier
10. Simulacra - Airea D. Matthews

I hope that you enjoy reading these books!


----------



## 13500

Do you know where throw down the gauntlet and sandwich come from? Etymology on today's Editing for Grammarphobes.

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/08/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-etymology.html?m=1


----------



## FAUSGA

*How to Build an Author Platform*


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I blogged an after-action report of a writing challenge to write a short story per day in July.


----------



## William Meikle

I have a guest blog up at the NATURE site about why I wrote my story A LIFE IN THE DAY OF...
http://blogs.nature.com/futureconditional/2017/08/02/the-story-behind-the-story-a-life-in-the-day-of/


----------



## Hurricane John

Some highs and lows of being an Independent Author.

https://jdonovels.wordpress.com/2017/08/03/some-highs-and-lows-of-being-an-independent-author/


----------



## Ross Harrison

I've written a handful of guides for Heroes of fiction to survive and/or escape the perilous situations they'll inevitably find themselves in.

https://ross-harrison.com/2017/08/03/how-to-be-a-hero/


----------



## AlexaGrave

I just wrote up a post about Spider-Man: Homecoming. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/08/spider-man-homecoming-lots-of-laughs.html


----------



## Kay7979

Just posted a cover reveal for the third book in my fantasy series, along with a few comments about series in general.

http://www.kaylling.com/blog/too-much-of-a-good-thing


----------



## skywalker

After over six weeks, yesterday I finally posted a new blog


----------



## Suffolk Steven

Just added a new post: Three tips for creating a fantasy villain


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I did post some navel-gazing a new blog post: *This Path Looks Familiar... but Different*... Decided to give Patreon a new try, using a completely different approach.


----------



## Will Kurth

Upcoming releases! http://bit.ly/2wCo9BC


----------



## 13500

The manuscript's done. Now what?

5 Ways to Edit Like a Pro on Editing for Grammarphobes

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/08/5-ways-to-edit-like-pro.html


----------



## FAUSGA

Choosing the Best Domain Name for Your Author Website


----------



## archaeoroutes

Read an interview with Benjamin Douglas at https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.co.uk/2017/08/an-interview-with-benjamin-douglas.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

What the world needs now is Valium.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2017/08/are-you-not-entertained.html


----------



## Drew_Harmon

I've been working maniacally to get The Storms of Tarshish out, and have woefully neglected my blog. Now that the dust is settling, I have to get back to blogging.


----------



## FAUSGA

*8 Important Sections to Include in your Book Marketing Plan*


----------



## PatriciaThomson

Overthinking and Underwriting


----------



## William Meikle

Coming up from me...
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/08/13/qa-what-do-you-have-coming-up/


----------



## Andre Jute

A cool, overcast day, just right for a ride in the green and beloved isle. Check out these giant puffballs between the road and the river. They're fully twelve inches across. Edible.










One of the party came back for these puffballs in his car.

This is our destination, Kilmacsimon Quay, a village of a handful of houses, a pub and a boatyard on the estuary of the River Bandon.










The green tower is the proverbial widow's house, from which she would look out fearfully for the return of her sea-captain.


----------



## WDR

Over the weekend I received the most amazing surprise from my coworkers at my part time job!


----------



## FAUSGA

*12 Hints Your Author Website Needs to be Redesigned Today*


----------



## Queen Mab

I posted some thoughts about what happened in Charlottesville over the weekend, and the upcoming eclipse:

https://gabriellawest.net/2017/08/14/some-thoughts-on-charlottesville-as-the-eclipse-approaches/


----------



## Kessie Carroll

A funny list of 14 Things I Learned from Urban Fantasy. https://kmcarrollblog.wordpress.com/2017/08/15/14-things-i-learned-from-urban-fantasy/


----------



## 13500

Debugging your writing--absolutes: the be all, end all words.

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/08/debugging-your-writing.html


----------



## FAUSGA

*7 Easy Ways to Drive Targeted Traffic to Your Author Website or Blog*


----------



## FAUSGA

New Blog Post!

*10 Tips for Achieving a Successful Author Website*


----------



## John H. Carroll

In doing research for combat in my books, I came across a phenomenal woman by the name of Samantha Swords. Samantha practices and studies European Martial Arts. She also works as cast and crew in the film industry including time at WETA.

I wrote a little bit about her in my blog.

http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2017/08/samantha-swords-inspiration.html


----------



## LGOULD

What do Trump fans and baseball fans have in common? I discussed this at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## FAUSGA

New Blog post!

110 Book Marketing Ideas for Self-published Authors


----------



## kjharlow

I recorded a vlog about what has driven me to take up creative writing after a nearly 10 year hiatus. Since May this year, I've written 130,000+ words. I'm shooting for nearly 250,000 words when I publish in October later this year.

What drives you to write?


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry!

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2017/08/22/treat-your-customers-like-friends/


----------



## ilamont

So my Lean Media book is coming out next month. (Many of you helped me with the cover!) Last week I got a huge endorsement from John Maeda, the head of computation design and inclusion at Automattic (makers of Wordpress) and a well-known author in his own right (including Laws of Simplicity and the annual #DesignInTech report). I blogged about it here:

*An endorsement of Lean Media *

Thanks John!


----------



## Kali.Amanda

It turns out that limited writer's block is not a block at all, especially if you are saved by a taco truck!

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2017/08/saved-by-taco-truck.html


----------



## 13500

5 Bits of Writing Wisdom from Strunk and White on today's Editing for Grammarphobes.

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/08/5-bits-of-writing-wisdom-from-strunk.html


----------



## FAUSGA

Author Branding: Complete Guide to Building a Powerful Author Brand


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog today, "The Author Question I Can't Answer". https://debrapurdykong.wordpress.com/

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## KevinH

Posted an excerpt rom the next book in my _Warden_ series: https://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2017/08/excerpt-from-warden-book-4.html


----------



## FAUSGA

Just posted a new blog post: 7 Goodreads Marketing Ideas to promote your book


----------



## AlexaGrave

This time I posted about my Patreon experience so far (or lack of experience?) and I'm hoping to encourage people to add to a chain story! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/08/patreon-chain-story.html


----------



## Sam Kates

A brief look at screen adaptations of Stephen King's works - which were good, which not so good.

http://www.samkates.co.uk/


----------



## Queen Mab

I posted about a Smashwords special deal I'm running:

https://gabriellawest.net/2017/08/19/for-smashwords-readers-only/


----------



## C. Gold

I posted about how the excitement of the eclipse got me inspired to write a short story while watching it online and gave me the energy to finish my first book ever.

http://www.thegoldenelm.org/eclipse-lighting-is-good-for-writing/


----------



## jdrew

My only recent blog posting was to steer friends to the Goodreads action/adventure poll for the month where one of my books is on the list.
Anyone interested can go here https://www.goodreads.com/poll/show/160469-what-book-would-you-like-to-read-for-the-september-october-2017-featured?comment=170120330#comment_170120330 to see what the poll is about and vote if they are members of the group.


----------



## archaeoroutes

My latest blog post is an Instafreebie Scifi Promo: https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.co.uk/2017/08/the-august-round-up-of-scifi-books.html


----------



## EverynKildare

I was bored and introduced the readers to my cats *shrug* 
https://www.everynkildare.com/single-post/2017/07/11/Cant-be-a-stereotypical-author-without-a-cat-or-three


----------



## John H. Carroll

I decided to do some reading today. This is a review of one of my favorite authors, Stephen Nowland's "The Fortress of Gold", the second book in the Ballard Chronicles.

http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2017/08/book-review-fortress-of-gold.html


----------



## LittleFox

I talked a bit about my next release (book 1 in a new series). 
https://chaosfoxwriting.wordpress.com/2017/08/25/seers-stone-notes-rambles/


----------



## 13500

Wrapping up August with some grammar giggles on today's Editing for Grammarphobes.

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/?m=1


----------



## FAUSGA

7 Reasons to switch from wordpress.com to a self-hosted wordpress author website


----------



## RaeC

I just turned 37, so I've decided to try a "37 stories in 37 days" thing. I've done three so far. Here's my favorite.

Momma's House, part 1 (horror short story/flash fiction)

Help me reach this goal!


----------



## RaeC

Story 4/37

The Missing Link


----------



## AlexaGrave

Reasons #21-#25 in my series 1001 Reasons Not to Clean. I do have so much fun with this - lol. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/08/1001-reasons-not-to-clean-21-through-25.html


----------



## RBC

Wrote an overview article about Book Cover Design Prices in 2017:

http://www.rockingbookcovers.com/book-cover-design/book-cover-design-prices-2017/

Please pardon grammar mistakes, seems to be ok with Grammarly but I'm a foreigner so there might be more.


----------



## RaeC

37 Stories in 37 Days

Story 5/37: The Pac-Man Disease


----------



## RaeC

Story 6/37

The Roach Motel


----------



## lisamaliga

Macaroons vs. Macarons...can you tell the difference?










https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2017/09/01/french-macaron-baking-adventures-part-17-macaroons-vs-macarons/


----------



## Ceramic

I've just wrapped up a Poem a Day blog post run. It's to corrospond with a Kindle sale of one of my poetry eBooks. Its the last day of the sale.

This is a poem about not speaking all day and enjoying it.

http://www.musingsofkarlettaa.com/2017/09/02/poem-being-quiet/


----------



## FAUSGA

*5 Common Mistakes that Limit Marketing Potential of Author Websites*


----------



## Steve Silkin

i recently wrote a tribute to dick gregory and his autobiography, "n****r," noting that it is a masterpiece of american literature.

https://conquistadorcomment.com/2017/08/22/dick-gregory-a-modern-master-of-comedy-and-activism/


----------



## RaeC

Story 7/37

The Snooze Zone (Or, A Song of Sleep and Ice)

One week down, four and a half to go!


----------



## C. Gold

I posted about becoming a published author this week, complete with the humorous breakdown of my four sales! For added content to make it a 'proper' blog, I added info on what I'm working on now and the status of the novel I also wrote. Not quite as useful as the five reasons to self host (so glad I am after reading all that!) but it's me! 

http://www.thegoldenelm.org/i-am-a-published-author/


----------



## Sam Kates

The Horror, the Horror...

Talking about some of my favourite horror novels.

http://www.samkates.co.uk/


----------



## RaeC

9/37

The Chance Engine (scifi/superhero flash fiction)


----------



## Will Kurth

*COMING SEPTEMBER 12!*​
https://highdesertwriter.com/2017/09/06/release-update/ ​


----------



## RaeC

10/37

The Blackened Heart (dark romance/love flash fiction)


----------



## AlexaGrave

I just posted a writing update, which includes the cover reveal for my novel _Thorns Entwine the Blade_, the sequel to _Mind Behind the Mind_. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/09/writing-update-september-2017.html


----------



## Sam Kates

On words that we're familiar with in written form but that we have no idea how to pronounce:

http://www.samkates.co.uk/the-avid-readers-curse/


----------



## RaeC

Other Side of the Wormhole (scifi flash fiction)


----------



## RaeC

Short story:

Like Himmler


----------



## LittleFox

I very excitedly shared the preview of Seers Stone (Hidden Alchemy 1) - my latest UF series.

 Seers Stone Preview


----------



## going going gone

I do that from time to time.


----------



## stevenbright

Professional and Affordable Book Formatting Services on Fiverr
http://ebookstrati.blogspot.com/p/ebook-formatting-and-cover-design.html?m=1


----------



## lincolnjcole

Blog post with updates about my upcoming book launches in October and more.



I also have a more specific blog post in my signature about the actual book launch itself!


----------



## RaeC

Right-Hand Man (horror short story ~2000 words)

Jermaine's broken right arm becomes a key to an ancient evil's return.


----------



## John H. Carroll

My review of Stephen L. Nowland's Upon the Ashes of Empire. Just out today and easily his best book to date.

http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2017/09/book-review-upon-ashes-of-empire.html


----------



## FAUSGA

Squarespace Vs Self-Hosted Author Websites


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I love fall but I hate seasonal allergies (total killjoys). Antihistamines help but there are food that help too and don't make you drowsy. My favorite is a rich and versatile Spanish Garlic Soup that will clear your sinuses!

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2017/09/foods-to-help-you-fight-seasonal.html


----------



## 13500

Is it James' book or James's book? Which is correct? Possessives on today's Editing for Grammarphobes.

http://bit.ly/2f6OOTW


----------



## Queen Mab

(That Spanish garlic soup sounds interesting!)

I posted about my latest book, on preorder for another week, and I included an excerpt!

https://gabriellawest.net/2017/09/13/on-preorder-a-knights-tale-kenilworth/


----------



## Crissi Langwell

Today I gave a video tour of my new writing studio! It's a work in process (still making it a home), but I share why having your own space to write is so important.

http://bit.ly/crissistudio


----------



## Sam Kates

A quick look at adaptations of some of my favourite novels; the good, the bad and the ugly: http://www.samkates.co.uk/from-page-to-screen-part-2/

Edited to fix iffy link


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I've found myself again immersed in genealogy research and found a relative I did not know existed. I've been thinking about history and identity, origin and truth...

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2017/09/genealogy-and-identity.html


----------



## Crissi Langwell

Just in time for NaNoWriMo, here are the 6 key steps for successfully writing a novel in 30 days or less.

http://crissilangwell.com/2017/09/16/writing-process-how-write-a-novel-fast/


----------



## Queen Mab

My new book is out Tuesday...read an excerpt!

https://gabriellawest.net/2017/09/13/on-preorder-a-knights-tale-kenilworth/


----------



## ScottFish

Just posted this week's podcast on my blog.

https://www.30minutesalescoach.com/blog/2017/09/17/overalls/


----------



## John H. Carroll

I've read more books in the last month than in the last year. This book pulled me along with it and before I knew it, I was done. I highly recommend it.

http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2017/09/book-review-scars-of-devotion.html


----------



## Angela Haddon

Here's my latest:

*Top 7 Image Sources for Authors*










These are the sources I use for book cover and author promo work. If you have any thoughts, questions, or comments, feel free to hit me up!


----------



## scott.marmorstein

Yes, I wrote a (super) short story on the blog itself called A Cry In The Dark. All are welcome to read it.

https://scottdmarmorstein.com/2017/09/a-cry-in-the-dark/


----------



## 13500

It's Wednesday, so that means Editing for Grammarphobes. Today, avoiding sticky situations with words that begin with the letter "s."

http://bit.ly/2fjruCz


----------



## Kali.Amanda

After a period of churning out story ideas, I finally finished two... There ought to be consequences for not meeting deadlines.

But if you can generate ideas, don't lose hope and make sure you create a portfolio for future reference.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2017/09/finish-what-you-start.html


----------



## Joseph Malik

Cover reveal for the hardcover and a reworked paperback.


----------



## AlexaGrave

An excerpt from _Hell On Wheels_! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/09/hell-on-wheels-excerpt.html


----------



## William Meikle

New Book Day: CARNACKI: THE EDINBURGH TOWNHOUSE AND OTHER STORIES
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/09/21/new-book-day-carnacki-the-edinburgh-townhouse/


----------



## ilamont

Posted my thoughts about the prospect for Chinese becoming a world language. I speak Mandarin, and grammatically it is quite simple compared to most European languages, Japanese, and English. But the written script may be holding it back:

*Chinese as a world language?*


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "What I'd Forgotten About Book Production" https://debrapurdykong.wordpress.com/

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Sam Kates

A peek at some of my favourite science fiction novels.
http://www.samkates.co.uk/reach-for-the-stars/


----------



## ilamont

Blog post about playlists, both self-created as well as those provided by streaming services such as Apple Music and Spotify and Amazon.

*Do music playlists hold the same emotional and temporal connections as songs and albums?*



> A friend of mine asked an interesting series of questions on Facebook about music, noting that certain albums had the ability to bring people back to a certain time and place. I think this is common experience that traverses cultures and age groups -- e.g., the first time you heard Miles Davis or the Beatles' Sgt. Peppers album. He then asked, what about playlists, such as those that might be found on Spotify or Apple Music or some other service?


Read the rest of the post ...


----------



## gmaz135

The Legend of Mag Check Charlie

https://www.facebook.com/1542404879400931/photos/a.1543274319313987.1073741828.1542404879400931/1722780834696667/?type=3&theater


----------



## Steve Vernon

My wife challenged me with one of those goofy surveys that go around on Facebook and I decided to turn it into a blog entry.

Call it recycling.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2017/09/24/27-questions-answered-by-me/


----------



## KevinH

Just posted about finishing the second novel in my Fringe Worlds series: https://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2017/09/efferus-fringe-worlds-2-done.html


----------



## BookplanPro

I'm writing a series of blog posts about motivation, planning & how to get your book finished (mostly because I've never managed to finish one). Here's the first, on inspiration and keeping it alive:

https://www.mybookplanpro.com/bookplan-blog/2017/9/23/the-spark-of-inspiration-how-to-plan-to-keep-your-book-alive-until-its-done

would love to hear some feedback, I'm fairly new to blogging

thanks
Neil


----------



## scott.marmorstein

Yep, another new short story as blog post. https://scottdmarmorstein.com/2017/09/child-or-children/


----------



## LGOULD

Do readers expect their chicklit heroines to be likable? I posted some thoughts about this on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## LittleFox

I shared chapter one of my upcoming urban fantasy release. 
 Seers Stone Chapter One


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I have been distracted by the constant barrage of horrors befalling us all recently (from hurricanes to earthquakes and back). Here's a list of vetted charities and organizations that help victims on the ground:

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2017/09/donate-volunteer-help.html


----------



## RaeC

I'm still doing the "37 Stories in 37 Days" thing. I've been steadily posting and I'm now in the stretch run.  The latest:

Troubled


----------



## archaeoroutes

The September Round-up of Scifi Books is out now: https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.co.uk/2017/09/the-september-round-up-of-scifi-books.html
There is also an appeal to sponsor me in aid of Alzheimer's Research UK.


----------



## 13500

Sight or site? Which is correct? Part 2 of my series on sticky situations with words that start with "s."

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/09/avoiding-sticky-situations-with-words.html


----------



## GeneDoucette

New blog post...

http://genedoucette.me/2017/09/kindle-unlimited-is-not-here-to-make-friends/


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

GeneDoucette said:


> New blog post...
> 
> http://genedoucette.me/2017/09/kindle-unlimited-is-not-here-to-make-friends/


An overview of known and much discussed information found here in the cafe. Nothing new


----------



## Word Fan

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Nothing new.


Maybe, but I found it handy to have it all in one place. Searching and jumping all over the Cafe for it is a pain in the arse.

Thanks Gene.


----------



## UK1783

Excellent.  If KU was an employment method for the general public there would be a huge outcry.  It is scandalous and very bad business practice.


----------



## GeneDoucette

someone moved my post to the gigantic blog post thread. Okayyyy.


----------



## AlexaGrave

What Tarot card should I choose next? A rundown and link to a survey to see what Tarot card I should focus on in my next Fortunes of Fate story! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/09/which-tarot-card-should-i-use-in-next.html


----------



## ilamont

Posted an excerpt from my Lean Media book, a blog post titled "What is a Lean Media pivot?". It also tackled the issue of tech pivots in Silicon Valley (as written about in Lean Startup and elsewhere), and gives some examples, ranging from Axl Rose to Twitter. And, Nintendo:



> ... It should be noted that pivots have been part of the technology landscape for many years. One of my favorite examples of a company repeatedly pivoting is Nintendo, a Japanese company that dominated a large segment of the global video game industry for more than three decades. It started out as a manufacturer of Japanese playing cards in the late 1800s, pivoted into toys and food in the 1960s, and pivoted once again into video games in the late 1970s. It is now known for iconic games and gaming platforms, including Donkey Kong, Super Mario Bros., Pokémon, and the NES, Nintendo Wii and Nintendo Switch gaming consoles. ...


See the rest of *"What is a Lean Media pivot?" here.*


----------



## Sam Kates

A nostalgia trip, talking about my favourite childhood books: When I Was Three, I Ate Mud.  [URL=http://www.samkates.co]http://www.samkates.co.uk/when-i-was-three-i-ate-mud/[/url]


----------



## Kay7979

A short piece about fantasy novels using non-human characters.

http://www.kaylling.com/blog/thats-inhuman


----------



## SVD

*Sometimes We Ran 3: Rescue* - 100 copies sold! 

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/15785886-sometimes-we-ran-3-rescue---100-copies-sold


----------



## John H. Carroll

I've posted the first chapter of "Bounty" book 2 of the Crazed Trilogy.

http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2017/09/bounty-book-2-of-crazed-trilogy-chapter.html


----------



## Melisse

I'm pulling out of a swamp of life: http://melisseaires.blogspot.com/2017/10/the-long-and-whiny-road-to-autumn.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "The Competition for Time, Attention, and Dollars" https://debrapurdykong.wordpress.com/

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## BookplanPro

I wrote an experimental post about how some principles of building tension in writing can be transferred from painting:









https://www.mybookplanpro.com/bookplan-blog/2017/9/29/a-painters-eye-contrast-in-storytelling

Thanks,
Neil


----------



## RaeC

Digitz (superhero flash fiction/short story)

Woo-hoo! I did my 37 stories (actually 38, but a computer crash cost me three of them, and I only had the patience to rewrite two). I'm not sure if I'll publish them all. I kind of want to show off my accomplishment, but I'd have to post the 12 remaining ones tomorrow, which is day 37.


----------



## 13500

Sympathy or empathy? What's the difference?

http://bit.ly/2yH9d6c


----------



## CassieL

Just posted about how my two Excel guides are in this year's NaNoWriMo Writing Tools Bundle: https://mlhumphrey.com/2017/10/05/the-nanowrimo-writing-tools-bundle-is-here-and-im-in-it/


----------



## AlexaGrave

How The Dark Tower series influenced my writing (the books - not the movie, which I have yet to see... because reasons). 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/10/the-dark-tower-how-it-influenced-my.html


----------



## Sam Kates

One man's struggle with promotion: Marketing for Muppets - Part 2.

http://www.samkates.co.uk/marketing-for-muppets-part-2/

Now going to read Alexa's post about the Dark Tower.


----------



## John H. Carroll

A friend of mine was talking about making maps and I told him about how much work I'd done over the years on mine. Going back to my blog, I realized I hadn't updated since 2013, so here is a post with the current version of the map of Ryallon. I've posted the first version I scanned in back in 2010 to show how far it's come.

http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2017/10/maps-of-ryallon-updated-2017.html


----------



## Andre Jute

From my blog:
A year or three ago John Saxon, a chum from the Thorn cycling forum, published a photo of the backyard of his friends from just over the mountain where I was born, the mountain separating the two towns strikingly prominent in his photo. I promised to paint the scene but, when eventually I finished the painting, it was wretched, not fit for consumption by man or beast. If you think I'm joking, even my cat sneered at it. I've earned my living in the arts for too long to be sensitive to the vagaries of critics and, having been a critic myself, am only too familiar with the constant struggle to keep criticism pure from contamination by external considerations. But my cat keeps my knees warm in the winter, which no critic has yet offered to do, so I pay close attention to her opinion. Between my cat and I we buried that painting.

All the same, not wanting to offer John an explanation that starts, "My cat and I..." in the tones of Her Majesty's Yule tidings from herself and her Corgis, I was glad when he published another inspiring photograph, albeit from another hemisphere and a different continent.

John's first photo and my discarded painting are of the Karroo at Prince Albert in South Africa, the Karroo being a semi-desert area though John's friends live in a charming green spot on a river. John's second photograph is of the Bay of Quinte in Ontario, Canada, an entirely different milieu. Not that either painting is representational, because I can't be bothered with those when a superior camera fits in your shirt pocket and adds only a few grammes to your cycling paraphernalia.

As you can see, it's the inspiration that counts, with the two images serendipitously influencing the final outcome.









Andre Jute: Early morning mist over Bay of Quinte, watercolour and gouache on grey Ingres paper, A4, 2017​
There's more about this painting on my blog.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, "From the Other Side of the Table" https://debrapurdykong.wordpress.com/

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## ilamont

A bizarre experience using Google Adwords to promote my latest book:

*Google Adwords bans my ad, citing "Revisionist Concepts" and "Anti Content"*


----------



## 13500

Me and I are not interchangeable. More info on Editing for Grammarphobes this week. 
https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/10/avoid-common-grammar-mistakes.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I posted this on Ryn Shell's blog. It starts underneath one of her wonderful paintings.

http://www.inkpour.com/ink-pour/exercises-non-responders-story


----------



## Sam Kates

Getting grammatical - talking this week about the humble Oxford comma: http://www.samkates.co.uk/


----------



## William Meikle

Sigils and Totems - A Meikle Mythos
https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/15848524-sigils-and-totems-a-meikle-mythos


----------



## Suffolk Steven

Just added a new post: How visual art inspires my writing


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Last year we kept losing the artist's that helped define our youth. This year, our childhood gets chipped away by the loss of the places where we grew up and the people who populated our lives. Nostalgia turns to a soulful mourning and I wonder if this is going to be our new normal. But pushing past the sadness there must be gratitude for the people who have helped shape us, in whatever form they affected us.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2017/10/saying-goodbye-to-formidable-woman.html


----------



## AlexaGrave

Just posted about my ebook and paperback giveaways for _Mind Behind the Mind_!

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/10/ebook-and-paperback-giveaways-for-mind.html


----------



## David R. Larson

The title says it all for me:

http://www.writerdavidlarson.com/2017/10/17/a-good-weekend/


----------



## 13500

Suffixes on jerseys are just plain wrong.
https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/10/suffixes-on-jerseys-are-just-plain-wrong.html?m=1


----------



## Sam Kates

Marketing for Muppets - Part 3

http://www.samkates.co.uk/marketing-for-muppets-part-3/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Finding it difficult to write about food when I know my family and friends are struggling to have a decent meal in Puerto Rico (although to be fair most of my people fared relatively well after Hurricane Maria). But I'd still like to encourage everyone to help Chef Jose Andres and his Chefs for Puerto Rico to continue their mission (they've cooked over one million hot meals!)

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2017/10/one-million-served-help-us-do-more.html


----------



## Andre Jute

Of crucial interest to graphic designers, book cover designers, artists, everyone who uses art materials:

Weird Goings-On with Winsor & Newton Color

"You know for a fact that Winsor Green is PG7 or PG36, depending on whether it is, respectively, blue shade or yellow shade, right?" If tyou don't have the faintest idea of what I'm talking about, the article on my blog isn't for you. If you have the background to grasp what it means, you'd better read the short note on my blog, check your palettes and paintboxes, and brace yourself to reconsider almost every color mix you make.

_*Andre Jute* is the author of such standard texts as* GRIDS, the structure of graphic design* (Rotovision, Switzerland) and *COLOUR FOR PROFESSIONAL COMMUNICATORS*, part of the series *Graphic Design in the Computer Age*, (Batsford, London) of which he was Commissioning Editor._


----------



## ilamont

Topical for KBoards:

*Amazon cracking down on newsletter recommendation services? *



> I am going to offer an alternative hypothesis about why this is happening:
> 
> Amazon's prohibitions against "rank manipulation" have been recently expanded to include unauthorized promotional tools, regardless of whether authors consider them to be legitimate.


Explanation here.


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Top 4 Pitfalls of Running a Newsletter. https://julianneqjohnson.com/2017/10/16/the-top-4-pitfalls-of-running-a-newsletter/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Art imitates life and life has become the origin story for a post-apocalyptic fantasy just in time for Halloween...

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2017/10/terror-is-here-and-it-is-us.html


----------



## 13500

Ravens or crows? How do you know? And why do we carve Jack O'Lanterns?

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/10/things-that-go-bump-in-night.html


----------



## LyraParish

Forgot to share my blog post from a few weeks ago. It's about showing up every day.

http://lyraparish.com/monday-rambles/


----------



## LGOULD

Does fantasy literature help us deal with reality? I posted about this on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## William Meikle

Musing on my writing career as I approach 60
https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/15912075-musing-on-my-writing-career-as-i-approach-60


----------



## Sam Kates

Thoughts on the attraction of post-apocalyptic fiction to both writers and readers: http://www.samkates.co.uk/its-the-end-of-the-world-as-we-know-it/


----------



## SVD

Just a little Halloween sale. 

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/15922091-happy-halloween


----------



## archaeoroutes

Just published the latest edition of the Sci-fi Round-up: https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.co.uk/2017/10/the-october-round-up-of-scifi-books.html


----------



## William Meikle

THE HOLE: My featured book for Halloween
https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/15925891-featured-book-for-halloween


----------



## C. Gold

I also have a Halloween special and blogged about it. 
http://www.thegoldenelm.org/happy-halloween-and-samhain-and-end-of-the-fall-harvest/


----------



## AlexaGrave

Haven't had much time for Kboards lately due to Halloween season. Just posted some pictures from our party and Trick or Treating!

I dressed up as Moira from my Devil Made Me series! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/10/halloween-2017.html


----------



## Tim Craire

True ghost story - Clara Barton:

https://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/2011/10/29/a-tap-on-the-shoulder-from-a-long-dead-nurse/

There was no way a woman like her was going to let her papers be forgotten.


----------



## DIAMONDSINTHESKY

I started my blog back in the summer of this year as I reached close to the end of writing the first book in my series. I've written three so far, two of them on writing and one on how the experience of going to the cinema has changed over the last couple of decades. The latest blog focused on the top ten things I had learned while writing my first manuscript. Because I am a scriptwriter and playwright and have been since the 1990s it was interesting to note which older skill sets I was able to bring to bare and what new things I picked up along the way.

All three of the blogs can be found here - https://www.diamondsintheskybookseries.com/blog-1

I was aiming for the first book in the series to be out for Christmas, but it's going to be tight.


----------



## AlexaGrave

My crazy goals for November. NaNoWriMo plus revisions (OK, maybe not so crazy to many of you super productive Kboarders - it's crazy for me at least!) 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/11/nanowrimo-2017-rebel-rebel.html


----------



## David R. Larson

Roped a friend into writing with me, but not together, for Kindle Worlds.

http://www.writerdavidlarson.com/2017/10/31/two-new-silo-books/


----------



## JulianneQJohnson

Wrote a post about how to write a blurb: https://julianneqjohnson.com/2017/11/01/so-you-have-to-write-a-blurb-for-your-novel/


----------



## DIAMONDSINTHESKY

JulianneQJohnson said:


> Wrote a post about how to write a blurb: https://julianneqjohnson.com/2017/11/01/so-you-have-to-write-a-blurb-for-your-novel/


I agree, less is more except when it comes to Sushi.


----------



## Sam Kates

In praise of short stories and a mention of some of my favourites: http://www.samkates.co.uk/size-isnt-everything/


----------



## archaeoroutes

An interview with Chogan Swan: https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.co.uk/2017/11/an-interview-with-chogan-swan.html


----------



## Anna Drake

I posted the short story, The Baying Witness. It's the story of an abandoned woman and an aging sheriff and the hunt for justice. https://annadrakeauthor.com/2017/10/29/an-abandoned-wife-an-aging-sheriff-read-the-free-short-story-here/


----------



## William Meikle

November News
https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/15952604-november-news


----------



## William Meikle

On literary snobbery
https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/15970835-on-literary-snobbery


----------



## 13500

Titillating grammar facts today on Editing for Grammarphobes.

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/11/titillating-grammar-facts-about-words.html


----------



## Sam Kates

Spent the entire afternoon tidying up my website. What a time suck. Whilst there, I posted an update with news of a freebie: http://www.samkates.co.uk/an-update-with-news-of-a-freebie/


----------



## AlexaGrave

An update to my NaNoWriMo goal. ALL the writing counts!  I am a true NaNo Rebel - lol.

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/11/nanowrimo-slight-change-of-plans.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone,

On my blog this week, 5th Casey Holland Mystery, KNOCK KNOCK, is Here" https://debrapurdykong.wordpress.com/

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I've written yet another ode to someone lost, an in-law who elevated the family when he joined it and who always made sure I know I had family and a home where ever he was... Yet one more thing hurricane Maria took from us.

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2017/11/one-more-thing-maria-took-from-us.html


----------



## KevinH

Just posted about hidden messages on social media platforms: https://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2017/11/social-media-three-card-monte.html


----------



## R. Doug

Well, it's been a while since I've posted here, but I'm still doing a thrice-weekly blog article. It's also been a while since I've done a gun article on the blog, so this week there will be two. Today's is: _*Interesting Collectables: "Old" 1st issue Ruger Bearcats*_

With photos, of course (samples):


----------



## Carol Davis

I've posted a few more "Tips from the Editor" at my blog -- little tidbits that might be helpful to new authors.

http://caroldavisauthor.com


----------



## R. Doug

Today's gun blog article is *A Tale of Two Berettas - 92FS and 92FS "Reverse Two-Tone"*.

Sample photos:


----------



## 13500

"I" before "e," except after "c." Right? Not necessarily.

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/11/editing-for-grammarphobes-exceptions.html


----------



## Sam Kates

Some of my favourite fantasy novels: http://www.samkates.co.uk/its-only-make-believe/


----------



## Tonya Snow-Cook

I recently posted my curiosities about the state of publishing in the next five years. I have no answers. If any of you have speculations about the state of indie publishing in five years, please feel free to comment: http://tscook.blogspot.com/2017/11/curious-case-of-indie-publishing-in.html


----------



## Ceramic

I posted an extract of my memoir that's coming out on December 1st.
https://wp.me/p67hfM-sh


----------



## LGOULD

I posted some thoughts about Amy Poehler's memoir, _Yes Please_, and her advice for aspiring artists, at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## MechaDragon

Recently? No. So far, I have but one blog post, and that was a while ago. https://futuretravel.today/here-be-mecha-dragons-fb8dd0d8765

But I'd like to post semi-regularly. Every time I start thinking of topics to blog about, though, I'm hit with a combination of "Meh, who'd want to read my rambling thoughts about _that_?" and a pinch of Impostor Syndrome. I mean, that's ridiculous. My first post, as you'll see if you click the link, was picked up by an online publication. I've been writing stories since I learned how to draw letters, and I've had some interesting experiences in life, in Hollywood and elsewhere.

I'm new to KBoards, though, so I'm not certain if I can ask questions in this forum. (If not, please ignore or delete.) But, any advice on staying motivated to blog?


----------



## MechaDragon

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Yep: low standards. Not kidding. Set your quality/length standards for your blog posts to near-zero. This will take the pressure off, and you'll blog more. Over time, you can build up to more substantial posts. Or not; it's up to you. But I've seen a lot of people who wanted to blog more often, but they didn't because they seemed to think every blog post had to be dissertation-quality or else it wasn't worth posting. That sort of thinking induces paralysis. Break the paralysis first; worry about the rest later.
> 
> Hope that helps. And welcome to the site.


That helps quite a bit, thanks! I think I've been suffering from this paralysis because of the fact that my very first post got picked up by _Future Travel_. Once that happened, I kept thinking that my next post had to be "up to par" to get featured somewhere. With this in mind, maybe the best thing would be to start afresh with a new blog...


----------



## Nate Hoffelder

I just wrote a piece on guest-blogging:
https://the-digital-reader.com/2017/11/13/author-blogging-103-guest-blogging-write-exposure/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's * Hatch Valley Road Trip - Clint Eastwood was hanged near here*:










Chile field:










Fall foliage:


----------



## Sam Kates

MechaDragon said:


> That helps quite a bit, thanks! I think I've been suffering from this paralysis because of the fact that my very first post got picked up by _Future Travel_. Once that happened, I kept thinking that my next post had to be "up to par" to get featured somewhere. With this in mind, maybe the best thing would be to start afresh with a new blog...


I think Jeff's advice is sound. I decided a few months ago to write a blog post each week, but giving myself almost total freedom to write about whatever takes my fancy The only self-imposed limitation is that it must be loosely related to writing or reading. So some weeks I post about my favourite science fiction novels, or my feeble attempts at marketing, or grammar issues. I don't know whether many people actually read the posts, but I have a lot of fun writing them.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Use the food blog to talk about good eggs as a way to distract from all the bad eggs in the news... Memories of omelets, as it were.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2017/11/good-eggs-my-love-affair-with-tortilla.html


----------



## ThomasDiehl

I've been off a couple of months following an accident and some fairly busy months once I got better.
But at least I can now blog about some of the things that kept me busy.

1: I did an author collaboration taking the form of a temporary library of local authors
2: I created a Youtube channel of flash fiction pieces, and I decided to go one up on the existing channels I found by adding text onscreen for listeners to read along

http://en.thomasdiehl.eu/?p=423


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample photographs from today's *Hatch Valley Road Trip - More fall foliage and Sparky's*:


----------



## William Meikle

The End of an Era - some thoughts on my pastiches 
https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/16042660-the-end-of-an-era


----------



## Lummox JR

My NaNoWriMo update, in which I discuss the goings-on in what will become the sequel to my second book (itself a NaNoWriMo project).

The story so far

Also on my blog, tomorrow at 9 AM EST my annual parade live blog begins. Make up some pumpkin bread tonight and join in on the fun and snark!


----------



## John H. Carroll

I've written a letter to my congressman regarding the upcoming destruction of Net Neutrality.

http://ryallon.blogspot.com/2017/11/net-neutrality-letter-to-my-congressman.html


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Hi everyone

On today's blog, "Evan Dunstan is Back in A Toxic Craft!" https://debrapurdykong.wordpress.com/

Thanks!


----------



## SVD

Thanksgiving greetings and an ode to stuffing. 

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/16047742-happy-thanksgiving


----------



## KevinH

I posted about the audio version of my book _Warden (Book 1: Wendigo Fever)_ being included in Audible's "Treat Yourself" sale: https://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2017/11/warden-book-1-wendigo-fever-is-in.html


----------



## Sam Kates

It's Friday (hallelujah!) so must be blog time again. Talking this week a little about differences between American and British English, inspired by the frequent threads on here about this very thing. A little light-hearted, I mainly talk about the ones that amuse or surprise me. 
http://www.samkates.co.uk/


----------



## SVD

*Sometimes We Ran 2: Community* - 150 copies sold!

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/16055822-sometimes-we-ran-2-community---150-copies-sold


----------



## R. Doug

*Fun Food Friday - Sparky's World Famous Burgers, BBQ, and Shakes*:

Green chile cheeseburger:










People's Choice barbecue platter:


----------



## Guest

I don't do blogs, but I 'done' one. It's why I didn't get that book written that I promised. Do you think I should write more about this, or not?

http://tobiasroote.com/blog.html


----------



## Nate Hoffelder

If you are looking for ways to waste money, I have a few suggestions.


----------



## SteveHarrison

A few words of warning for new writers I wish I had received back in the day:

https://stormingtime.wordpress.com/dear-new-writer/


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I also blogged about _The Guardian_ anthology and my story.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

"Write what you know" limits what you can write, but it's a gift that keeps on giving...

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2017/11/write-what-you-know.html


----------



## saklopfenstein

New post about why I've opted to got the self-publishing route:

1/https://authorsaklopfenstein.wordpress.com/2017/11/24/why-ive-decided-to-self-publish-my-self-pub-journey-part-1/


----------



## R. Doug

*Three Days in Madrid - Day One*. Sample photos:


----------



## 13500

That vs. Which on today's Editing for Grammarphobes.

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/11/that-versus-which.html?m=1


----------



## R. Doug

*Three Days in Madrid - Day One continues*:


----------



## AlexaGrave

My final NaNo post. NaNo Crud got me! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/11/aw-crud-nano-crud-that-is.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from the continuation of my Three Days in Madrid series, *Fun Food Friday - Fatigas del Querer*:


----------



## William Meikle

Guest blogging at HORRORTALK on my Ghost Club launch tour - 5 of my favorite supernatural short stories

https://www.horrortalk.com/features/8003-five-horror-short-stories-that-will-creep-you-out.html


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from today's *Three Days in Madrid - Day Two*:


----------



## Nate Hoffelder

I just published a post on how to give away an ebook from an author website.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

When life has turned less "I am with the band" and more "Brought to you by the Philip K. Dick Theatre"

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2017/12/chasing-muse-and-outsourcing-pain.html


----------



## stevenbright

Professional and Affordable Fiverr Book Formatting and Cover Design Services.

http://ebookstrati.blogspot.com/p/ebook-formatting-and-cover-design.html?m=1


----------



## William Meikle

More guest blogging for me today, in THE GHOST CLUB LAUNCH TOUR - STOP 2

I'm over at my friend Blaze McRob's place, talking about some Scottish supernatural fiction writers and some other Scots who have influenced me over the years.

http://www.blazemcrob.com/2017/12/guest-blog-post-for-ghost-club-newly.html


----------



## R. Doug

*Madrid - Day Two Continues*:


----------



## C. Gold

The odd things I wind up researching in the name of writing. 
http://www.thegoldenelm.org/writing-research/


----------



## Dean Kutzler

Blog, Schmog!  I've gotten away from it because when I set it up, it was designed for a different audience than my fiction readers, unfortunately.. WIBBOW and all. But, have a looksie. It's below in the tagline. My most popular post (and closest to my heart) is https://coffeeandcatssite.wordpress.com/2016/03/14/my-sisters-iced-tea/. Give it a read. Leave me a comment and thrill me. Oh, and if you want to learn more about what makes me tick? Try this one: https://coffeeandcatssite.wordpress.com/2016/02/22/the-power-of-the-mind-formula-i-can/


----------



## 13500

Do you know the difference between a macaroon and a macaron? Baking words on today's Editing for Grammarphobes.

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/12/how-many-cupcakes-in-bakers-dozen.html


----------



## randallcfloyd

I wrote a little bit on overcoming writer's block.

https://randallcfloyd.wordpress.com/2017/11/21/my-cure-for-writers-block/


----------



## Rob Martin

I just started one, though I'm trying to build it up. I only get about 25 hits a day at the moment.


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Day 2 Favorites*:


----------



## archaeoroutes

Just posted an interview with scifi author Yudhanjaya Wijeratne: https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.co.uk/2017/12/an-interview-with-yudhanjaya-wijeratne.html


----------



## Suffolk Steven

Just added a new post: The challenges of writing a first draft


----------



## UltraRob

Just updated my podcast with an episode about the techniques they use for writing popular Japanese boys comics like Naruto and Dragonball.

http://obeythedna.com/podcast/dna-podcast-056-writing-shonen-manga/


----------



## Nate Hoffelder

I just published a list of 36 writing blogs:
https://the-digital-reader.com/36-best-blogs-business-writing/


----------



## William Meikle

I stop off at "Confessions of a Technophobe" for a guest blog on how the great city of London has influenced me and my writing.

https://stevelockley.blogspot.ca/2017/12/a-relationship-with-old-lady-willie.html


----------



## ScottFish

I have been working on some blog posts on finishing your year strong at work. https://www.30minutesalescoach.com/blog/2017/12/03/finishing-strong-audit-social-media/


----------



## LadyG

I blogged about trying to find balance in life. https://ajgoode.com/2017/12/10/balance/


----------



## William Meikle

GHOST CLUB LAUNCH TOUR STOP 10

Today I'm over at Josh Reynolds' HUNTING MONSTERS, discussing one of my biggest influences, Nigel Kneale's THE STONE TAPE, a TV movie that, more than just about anything else, forged me into the writer I grew up to be.

https://joshuamreynolds.wordpress.com/2017/12/11/stone-ghosts/


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from *Madrid - Day 3; Almudena Cathedral*:


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

I launched my author website and blog last week. So this is basically my first post. Hope some people enjoy it.

http://dpwoolliscroft.com/2017/12/11/how-donald-trump-made-me-start-writing/


----------



## William Meikle

GHOST CLUB LAUNCH TOUR STOP 12

Today I'm guest blogging at Nick Kaufmann's THE SCARIEST PART, talking about the scariest part of writing THE GHOST CLUB

http://www.nicholaskaufmann.com/2017/12/12/the-scariest-part-william-meikle-talks-about-the-ghost-club/


----------



## melodybremen

I posted about great booktube channels where you can get YA (and other genres) book recommendations: http://melodybremen.com/top-6-booktubers/


----------



## Van Argan

For daily enrichment, I simply encouraged people to discover a new artist, author, architect, book, or painting:

http://www.vanargan.com/news/discovering-new-authors-books


----------



## Rob Martin

I posted an excerpt from one of my works in progress

https://robertmartinwrites.com/samples/the-god-quest-excerpt/


----------



## William Meikle

GHOST CLUB LAUNCH TOUR STOP 14

A stop over today at Mark West's Strange Tales blog, to discuss why I write Victorian era fiction, and how THE GHOST CLUB came about.

http://markwestwriter.blogspot.ca/2017/12/the-ghost-club-guest-post-by-willie.html


----------



## R. Doug

Some selected photos from today's *Madrid - Day 3; the Royal Palace of Madrid*:


----------



## 13500

Can you name all 7 Jewish holidays?

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/12/can-you-name-all-seven-jewish-holy-days.html


----------



## LGOULD

I posted some thoughts about the perils of writing about a relatively weak and timid heroine on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## AlexaGrave

Finally, my post on _Thor: Ragnarok_. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/12/thor-ragnarok-rocks.html


----------



## William Meikle

GHOST CLUB LAUNCH TOUR STOP 16

A stopover this afternoon at Eric Steele's place, CONFESSIONS OF A BRITISH WRITER, to discuss how I found the voices for the individuals and their stories in THE GHOST CLUB.

https://ericiansteele.com/2017/12/14/guest-post-william-meikle-and-the-ghost-club/


----------



## lisamaliga

Do you love brownies? Want a spicy new recipe? 
You can make Spicy Cinnamon + Chile Brownies. There's even a how-to video!
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2017/12/12/spicy-cinnamon-chile-brownies-recipe/


----------



## R. Doug

*Fun Photo Friday - Almudena Cathedral and Royal Palace Favorites* sample shots:


----------



## lethomasjr

dpwoolliscroft said:


> I launched my author website and blog last week. So this is basically my first post. Hope some people enjoy it.
> 
> http://dpwoolliscroft.com/2017/12/11/how-donald-trump-made-me-start-writing/


Love the artwork on the cover! Bravo!


----------



## Sam Kates

A short and sweet post today about a multi-author promo I'm involved in: http://www.samkates.co.uk/sci-fi-fantasy-book-bonanza/


----------



## William Meikle

THE GHOST CLUB Launch Tour - some (almost) final thoughts.

There's still a couple of podcasts and an interview to come, but the work at my end is done.

So what have I learned?

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/12/15/the-ghost-club-launch-tour-some-almost-final-thoughts/


----------



## Joseph Malik

Blog post on process, rolling with what works, and the value of a writer's Fortress of Solitude. Plus, pics from my new Fortress of Solitude.


----------



## ilamont

Blogged Google Cloud Print and wired printers after updating _Google Drive & Docs In 30 Minutes_. Definitely a work in progress for Google!


----------



## R. Doug

Tips on *Photographing Outdoor (and Indoor) Christmas Lights*. Sample shots:


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

I recently interviewed a guy I know through the internet when I found out he was sad about a breakup with a girlfriend - which confused me, because I'd only seen him post about his wife. Turns out they're polyamorous, which I thought was interesting and wanted to know more about: https://kristenjtsetsi.com/polyamory-an-interview/


----------



## Catchy

I wrote an article on how to hire a cover designer:

_Professional book cover design is essential because readers, retailers and reviewers glance at a book for only a few seconds before they make a choice. But, finding and hiring a cover designer can be tricky. You have to find someone who has the right talent and the right technical skills. Sending improperly formatted book covers to your printer can be time consuming and expensive. . . ._



[URL=https://bookcoverexpress]https://bookcoverexpress.com/advice-for-hiring-a-book-cover-designer/[/url]


----------



## dpwoolliscroft

Second week of new author website and second blog post! We'll see if I can keep this up. Blog post this week on my Fantasy Author Manifesto.

http://bit.ly/2ATSRbJ


----------



## William Meikle

2017 - My Writing Year
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/12/19/2017-my-writing-year/


----------



## CassieL

I just blogged about eleven things people should never do in Microsoft Word (like use the enter key to manually create a break between chapters) with tips on how to use Word to do those things in a better way. https://mlhumphrey.com/2017/12/19/some-microsoft-word-tips/


----------



## Amyshojai

'Tis the season . . . my annual blog on "gifting" pets over the holidays. Better to give books. *s*

https://amyshojai.com/how-to-give-pets-as-gifts/


----------



## Queen Mab

My latest post is called A Jumbled Year. I talk briefly about #MeToo and do a little preorder announcement and cover reveal. My most recent book is going to be in the Goodreads M/M Romance Group's ARC program called Don't Buy My Love, so I attempt to cover that in a paragraph...

https://gabriellawest.net/2017/12/20/a-jumbled-year/


----------



## 13500

What's the origin of the phrase "Xmas" and other Yuletide words today on Editing for Grammarphobes.
https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/12/where-did-xmas-come-from.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Downsizing done delicious: pastelon and piononos are two great and versatile dishes that you can try out for the holidays!

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2017/12/pastelon-and-piononos-puerto-rican.html


----------



## C. Gold

My general happy holidays and the answer to the very life altering question: what is cream of tartar?
http://www.thegoldenelm.org/blog/


----------



## SVD

Happy Holidays, Zombie fans.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/16182315-merry-christmas


----------



## Guest

My latest blog, the last for 2017 is up about my writing, or lack of.

http://tobiasroote.com/blog.html


----------



## William Meikle

New Book Day! - RAMSKULL

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/12/23/new-book-day-ramskull/


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

Book covers distracting me from writing in the Barnes & Noble Starbucks (yes, I know it's annoying to be a coffee shop writer, but my dog likes to play too much).


----------



## ilamont

A brief history of iPhone apps.


----------



## Tim Craire

A movie that doesn't get enough love: The 13th Warrior (1999, Antonio Banderas -- Vikings; yes, mucho blood; and a positive portrayal of a Muslim) --

https://timcrairebooks.wordpress.com/2017/12/25/movie-review-the-13th-warrior-thumbs-up/


----------



## William Meikle

An unbirthday gift from me to subscribers
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/12/25/an-unbirthday-present/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Tim Craire said:


> A movie that doesn't get enough love: The 13th Warrior (1999, Antonio Banderas -- Vikings; yes, mucho blood; and a positive portrayal of a Muslim) --
> 
> https://timcrairebooks.wordpress.com/2017/12/25/movie-review-the-13th-warrior-thumbs-up/


My wife and I absolutely love that movie.

"Grow stronger, little brother."


----------



## Steve Vernon

With apologies for the click-bait title...

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2017/12/27/why-will-smiths-bright-sucked-out-loud/


----------



## archaeoroutes

The December Round-up of Sci-fi Books has some top stories at https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.co.uk/2017/12/the-december-round-up-of-scifi-books.html


----------



## 13500

Do you know the difference between gross and net income?

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2017/12/end-of-year-quickie-gross-vs-net.html


----------



## AlexaGrave

Finally posted my year in review for 2017 (so late with the post). All these December tasks on my list need to get done so I can visit Kboards more often again - lol. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2017/12/oh-2017-where-have-you-gone.html


----------



## William Meikle

The Ghost Club Launch Tour - Final Stop
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/12/29/the-ghost-club-launch-tour-final-stop/


----------



## LynPerry

My latest blog post called Star Wars fantasy not science fiction. 
http://www.lyndonperrywriter.com/


----------



## jdrew

I finally got around to posting to my blog again. This time around I talked about the difficulty I am having with the third book in my fantasy series because I have two very much opposite female main characters and I like them both, but it is unlikely that they'll both be successful.

http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/fantasy-book-3-progress/


----------



## William Meikle

2017 - My short story appearances
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2017/12/31/2017-my-short-story-appearances/


----------



## CassieL

I posted A Winding Path To Five Figures A Year (https://mlhumphrey.com/2017/12/31/a-winding-path-to-five-figures-a-year/) Might be encouraging to any of you who find you're like me and can't follow the traditional wisdom of writing to market, publishing fast and in series, and pricing aggressively.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

It's been awhile, but it's the end of the year, so I figured I'd better blow off the dust. Today I posted *Determination, Coolidge, and My Publishing Career*...


----------



## Mare

I did post a new article on my blog, but nothing great about writing. Only my thoughts on the beautiful Christmas morning I enjoyed in the country—along with a quick little watercolor painting attempting to capture the memory of it.


----------



## R. Doug

Been gone on a 10-day Caribbean Christmas cruise. Here are sample shots from the articles posted while I was gone:

*Photographing Outdoor (and Indoor) Christmas Lights*:










*The Christmas Lights of Eastridge - Part 1*:










*The Christmas Lights of Eastridge - Part 2*:










*Touring the Norwegian Epic*:










*Fun Photo Friday - Epic photos of an Epic ship*:










*Norwegian Epic - Tenerife; La Orotava*:


----------



## kenbritz

Long time lurker. I see this post often and skim through. I don't post frequently on my blog, but I have been lately. Currently doing some draft writing of a new novel mixing my experience and interest. Happy 2018, everyone!

Chapter 3: Invisible Enemy


----------



## Dean Kutzler

Seeing this thread popping up, over and over inspired me to post in my blog today. 

2018 GOAL PLANNING

https://coffeeandcatssite.wordpress.com/2018/01/02/2018-goal-planning/

If you check it out, leave me a comment so I know what you think! Don't worry! I can take!


----------



## KevinH

Posted an excerpt from the next book in my _Kid Sensation_ series: https://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2018/01/update-and-excerpt-from-kid-sensation-6.html


----------



## R. Doug

*Norwegian Epic - Tenerife; Teide National Park* sample shots:


----------



## 13500

Flier or flyer? A new year of grammar fun begins today on Editing for Grammarphobes.

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2018/01/new-year-more-new-ap-style-rules.html

Happy New Year!


----------



## William Meikle

A tale of two books
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/01/03/a-tale-of-two-books/


----------



## scott.marmorstein

Yeah, new flash fiction--aka free Classic Ghost Story here.

https://scottdmarmorstein.com/inexplicably-disquieting/


----------



## AlexaGrave

My plan for 2018, plus the winning Tarot card from my survey! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2018/01/2018-what-already.html


----------



## R. Doug

A few sample photographs s from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Tenerife Favorites*:


----------



## R. Doug

*Norwegian Epic - San Juan, Puerto Rico; Castillo San Cristóbal* sample photographs:


----------



## harpwriter

Fantastic pictures, R. Doug!

I'm currently running a series of excerpts from the opening chapters of my upcoming book, The Battle is O'er, the conclusion to my time travel series, The Blue Bells Chronicles: http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2018/01/prelude-8-battle-is-oer.html

Included is a chance to win a (faux) silver mermaid bookmark.


----------



## mayatylerauthor

I aim for weekly posts to my blog Maya's Musings. I had a good one on SEO and one on human nature observations in September, some writing tips in November, and I have a couple human nature observation posts scheduled for later this month.


----------



## Natasha Holme

An interviewer recently asked me how I feel about my old self, as recorded in my early diaries. I confessed to missing my off-the-wall behaviour, which I largely renounced in favour of health and happiness. I wrote this about it ...

*Self-preservation is just NO FUN*
www.lesbiancrushdiaries.com/self-preservation-is-just-no-fun


----------



## kenbritz

A couple more blog entries this week.

Notes and goals from my 2017 Bookshelf:
https://www.kenbritz.com/the-blog/2018/1/4/books-read-in-2017

And another chapter of my military scifi draft:
https://www.kenbritz.com/the-blog/2018/1/2/fourth-chapter-for-wip-for-invisible-enemy


----------



## R. Doug

harpwriter said:


> Fantastic pictures, R. Doug!


Thank you, Laura. So glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## LadyG

I wrote about some of the questions I've had to ask myself after following some of the uncomfortable conversations here at KBoards lately. Basically, I blogged about figuring out whether I write for love or money.

https://ajgoode.com/2018/01/09/love-or-money/

Please be gentle. I'm having some major anxiety about sharing this one.


----------



## 13500

Between you and I or between you and me -which one is correct?

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2018/01/scanning-through-cms.html?m=1


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from today's *Norwegian Epic - San Juan, Puerto Rico*:


----------



## randallcfloyd

I just wrote up an article discussing both sides of the pantsing/plotting debate. It was a fun one to write.

Here is the link - https://randallcfloyd.wordpress.com/2018/01/09/three-reasons-why-outlining-actually-helps-you-be-more-creative-in-your-writing/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

We love baked fish fillets with Trader Joe's tapenade--a quickie recipe to start the year right!

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2018/01/recycling-trader-joes-tapenade.html


----------



## SteveHarrison

My latest blog post, about readers and writers: Tell Someone Who Cares

https://stormingtime.wordpress.com/blog-tell-someone-who-cares/


----------



## William Meikle

A 60th Unbirthday Present giveaway
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/01/11/giveaways/


----------



## PatriciaThomson

Fun or Profit?


----------



## R. Doug

From today's *Fun Photo Friday - San Juan Favorites*:


----------



## Sam Kates

After a break for December, my blog is back, though on a two-weekly schedule from now on. Today's post talks about my favourite dystopian fiction.
http://www.samkates.co.uk/


----------



## Anna Drake

I posted a short piece on why I'm no longer writing on the book I first named a couple of entries ago. The article title is: I am Woman; Watch Me Change My Mind. https://annadrakeauthor.com/blog/


----------



## Joynell Schultz

If anyone uses Instafreebie and does not get a lot of downloads in group giveaways, I blogged about my solution.

https://joynellschultz.com/2018/01/14/getting-more-instafreebie-downloads/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from *Carnival Victory of the Next Cruise*:


----------



## Shimmergirl69

I posted yesterday my thoughts about that new show on Bravo TV-To Rome For Love

http://lisamarbly-warirauthorpage.weebly.com/get-it-girl-blog/to-rome-for-love-bravo-tv


----------



## LGOULD

I posted some thoughts about the importance of writers speaking truth to power in dangerous times like these.

https://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## 13500

Single quotes within double quotation marks-where does the punctuation go?

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2018/01/single-quotation-marks-within-double.html?m=1


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from today's *Touring the Carnival Victory - And Why Carnival can suck it on any future cruises*:


----------



## Jenna Lyn Wright

Today I blogged about the new interview up on Cultured Vultures about my book series, film, and comics, and collaborating with my fiance, a comics creator (who is nice enough to make all of my covers!) 

http://jennalynwright.com/news/2018/1/17/new-interview-with-cultured-vultures


----------



## Anna Drake

I've been playing with flash fiction. My most recent effort is here: https://thenovelcorner.wordpress.com/2018/01/17/a-raging-witness/


----------



## Joseph Malik

Blog post on my writing process: drafts, rewrites, and what's been taking so damned long.


----------



## William Meikle

My Scottish dark fantasy THE EXILED is back in a new edition
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/01/18/the-exiled-is-back/


----------



## AlexaGrave

Posted some of my thoughts on _Star Trek: Discovery_! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2018/01/the-darkness-in-star-trek-discovery.html


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample photographs from today's *Fun Photo Friday - Carnival Victory Favorites*:


----------



## Kay7979

A short post about close female friends as main characters in fantasy fiction, or rather the lack thereof!

http://www.kaylling.com/blog/what-do-you-call-the-female-equivalent-of-a-bromance


----------



## William Meikle

Winter Prize Draw - 6 ebook bundle to be won
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/01/21/winter-prize-draw-6-ebook-bundle-to-be-won/


----------



## Nate Hoffelder

I just posted a list of 70 book promotion sites:
https://the-digital-reader.com/2018/01/21/nates-big-list-free-paid-book-promotion-websites/


----------



## 13500

A quick and easy way to remember I vs. me.

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2018/01/a-simple-rule-to-remember-me-versus-i.html?m=1


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from today's *Carnival Victory - More Key West and Cozumel*:


----------



## William Meikle

My Fifties in Writing
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/01/24/my-fifties-in-writing/


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

The making of a book, from writing journal to edited draft, in pictures.

https://kristenjtsetsi.com/the-making-of-a-book-part-ii/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from *Fun Photo Friday - Key West and Cozumel Favorites*:


----------



## Sam Kates

Short post announcing release of a sequel and price reduction of first book: http://www.samkates.co.uk/jacks-tale-the-elevator-book-2/


----------



## jdrew

I only do blog posts infrequently. My latest one was a short post about the end of a book sale and the issues I'm having writing my next book.
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/shepherds-sale-o&#8230;sy-book-3-update/


----------



## William Meikle

Dark Regions Press and Me
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/01/28/dark-regions-press-and-me/


----------



## Queen Mab

Latest post announces a follow-up to my M/M historical romance A Knight's Tale: Kenilworth: new book on preorder, with an excerpt! Also some thoughts about medieval research and quince jelly... (I love researching medieval foods, I've discovered.)

https://gabriellawest.net/2018/01/28/a-knights-tale-montargis-on-preorder-now-with-excerpt/


----------



## R. Doug

Foregoing travel photography blog articles for a week. This week it's a return to my most popular subject, firearms. And today it's *An Original Colt MK IV Series 70* (circa 1982).

Sample photos:


----------



## lethomasjr

OK, I'm not very good at self-promotion. I'll admit it's my biggest weakness. I don't update my blog enough and often forget to promote it.

But I received the kindest message from a reader this week I just had to share my feelings on it. I wrote something about it on my blog.

http://www.starrunners.net/single-post/2018/01/29/What-a-wonderful-world

It's sappy, probably overly enthusiastic for some--and I just don't care. I've been riding this wave all week, smiling all the way.

I hope all you fellow writers have a fantastic day!


----------



## rdperry57

I try to post something weekly and lately I've been posting some poetry to promote my next effort.

https://rdperryauthor.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller

I just started what I hope will be a new series on celebrating fantasy. My first entry is a bit cliched, being Harry Potter, but it's what really got me into the genre, and it made me want to be a writer.

https://ryanwmueller.com/2018/01/29/celebrating-fantasy-the-harry-potter-series/


----------



## William Meikle

X - The Unknown (1956) - a review
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/01/29/x-the-unknown-1956/


----------



## ScottFish

I have recently revamped my blog. Have put up several new blog posts. Here's one from this weekend. https://www.30minutesalescoach.com/blog/2018/01/24/worry-control/


----------



## ilamont

*How to create Amazon Marketing Services Product Display Ads for books*

Last year, I wrote an article for the IBPA Independent magazine on how to use Amazon Marketing Services advertisements for books. It got a fantastic response. In fact, I am still interviewed and give presentations about this topic today. But I wanted to create an AMS tutorial video that demonstrates how to make AMS Product Display ads for books.

Read the rest of the post


----------



## RichardSchiver

I got the brilliant idea to write an alphabet series of short stories on my blog. Every Friday I update the story in progress. My latest update is E is for Everett Park, part 2. So far I've written four short stories, all approximately 5,000 words long, and available for free on my blog. The stories are written under the following conditions. I'm only allowed to spend one hour per week on each part, I've been averaging 500 to 1200 words per part. I'm only allowed to do minimal editing, spellcheck and punctuation, until the story is finished. The plan is to go back over each story on my blog showing the rewrite in progress. I've only done one rewrite post so far but I need to do more.

Stop by and check it out.

http://www.richardschiver.com/2018/01/free-read-friday-everett-park_26.html


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from my second of three gun reviews for this week, *First look at a Rock Island Armory Ultra FS in 10mm*:


----------



## melodybremen

I posted a list of funny literary Google Auto-Completes: http://melodybremen.com/hilarious-literary-google-autocompletes/


----------



## 13500

We've worked hard this month, so today, we are wrapping up January with some grammar jokes. 

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2018/01/grammar-giggles.html


----------



## SueSeabury

Book review of The Misfortune of Marion Palm. Loved her sparse writing style.


----------



## Ryan W. Mueller

I wrote another entry in my new Celebrating Fantasy series. In this case, I revisited one of my favorite childhood video games: Chrono Trigger for the Super Nintendo.

https://ryanwmueller.com/2018/01/31/celebrating-fantasy-chrono-trigger/


----------



## William Meikle

The way ahead for a pulpy pensioner
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/02/01/the-way-ahead-for-a-pulpy-pensioner/


----------



## rodmooreart

I have recently started a series of blog posts on my 3 year plan to go from zero to full time writer in 3 years.

http://rodmoore.me/category/3-year-plan/

Website is in need of updating which I will do soon.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from today's *First look at the SIG P226 Legion*:


----------



## DIAMONDSINTHESKY

My latest blog was about writing a script for market. I had to write some for a particular film production company I had a meeting with. You may or indeed may well not, find it interesting.

https://www.diamondsintheskybookseries.com/single-post/2018/01/24/WRITING-A-SCRIPT-FOR-MARKET


----------



## William Meikle

I'm Willie, I'm a Scotsman, and I like horror fiction.
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/02/03/im-willie-im-a-scotsman-and-i-like-horror-fiction/


----------



## Queen Mab

My blog post title is self-explanatory...

http://gabriellawest.net/2018/02/03/shameless-self-promotion-time-of-grace-gets-a-bookbub/


----------



## Picky Cat Editing

I'm working on getting better with both blogging and interacting on forums. 2018 is the year of getting social. Maybe. Hopefully. We'll see.

My latest blog post is http://pickycatproofreading.com/when-do-you-capitalize-mom-and-dad/

And I feel your pain, Jeff. I used to live in a place that had vents on the ceiling. Whoever came up with that bright idea didn't realize hot air rises. And in the summer, you have to be careful of furniture placement or you'll have cold air blasting straight down on you.


----------



## Steve Vernon

And the click-bait blog title award goes to...DOES KINDLE SCOUT SUCK!!!

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2018/02/04/does-kindle-scout-suck/


----------



## Queen Mab

Good one, Steve!


----------



## Kessie Carroll

The power of perseverance, chronicling my adventures in writing a fanfic in a genre I've never touched before, and how I grimly stuck it out. Good lessons for my real books!

https://kmcarrollblog.wordpress.com/2018/02/02/the-power-of-perseverance/


----------



## Steve Vernon

Jeff Tanyard said:


> It's even more click-baity if you use a number. And maybe some font effects. For example:
> 
> Six secret ways Kindle Scout sucks
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Steve, I read your post, and I hope you get those 300 sales you need to put your book in the black. Good luck, man.


That's what I need. MORE COMIC SANS!!!

And maybe a little cowbell while I am at it!


----------



## William Meikle

On London - a relationship with an old lady
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/02/04/on-london-a-relationship-with-an-old-lady/


----------



## William Meikle

Genre gear change. Maybe. 
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/02/05/genre-gear-change-maybe/


----------



## mphicks

New release announcement for Broken Shells: A Subterranean Horror Novella
http://www.michaelpatrickhicks.com/blog/2018/2/6/now-available-broken-shells-a-subterranean-horror-novella


----------



## Queen Mab

I posted to my editing blog, talking about how Chicago and AP both now agree on internet terminology:

https://editforindies.com/2018/02/06/when-style-guides-agree/


----------



## William Meikle

The Seton family - a recurring motif
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/02/06/the-seton-family/


----------



## 13500

Are you parsimonious? Vocabulary building on today's Editing for Grammarphobes 2.0.

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2018/02/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-vocabulary.html?m=1


----------



## mphicks

The audiobook edition of my novel, Mass Hysteria, is up for an award! It's just been named a finalist in the first annual Audiobook Listeners Choice Awards!

Naturally, I had a few thoughts: http://www.michaelpatrickhicks.com/blog/2018/2/7/mass-hysteria-a-2018-audiobook-listener-awards-finalist


----------



## AlexaGrave

7 Reasons Not To Write (well, 7 things that have been getting in the way of my writing). 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2018/02/1001-7-reasons-not-to-write.html


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about _The Letters of Sylvia Plath, Volume 1 (1940-1956)_ at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Sam Kates

Having a few technical problems with my website so today's blog post appears on Goodreads. It's about that surprisingly contentious issue between writers, Plotting v Pantsing. Influenced by some of the discussions here in the Writers' Cafe? I couldn't possibly comment. 
https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/16375171-plotting-v-pantsing


----------



## Queen Mab

Blogged about my latest book, an M/M historical romance set in medieval England, on Kindle Countdown for four days!

http://gabriellawest.net/2018/02/09/a-knights-tale-kenilworth-on-kindle-countdown-through-monday/


----------



## William Meikle

Through a Mythos Darkly - a lost story
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/02/09/through-a-mythos-darkly/


----------



## ilamont

Wrote a post titled "Pros and cons of traditional book distributors," and what my publishing company did when it came to evaluating distributors.



> It's important to note that distributors don't represent everybody. They choose which producers they want to include in their catalogs, and take a cut from any sales that occur. They also demand exclusivity - if you sign a deal with a distributor, that's the only outlet for your product in a particular geographic area. Obviously, if you have a distributor, you can get onto shelves in retail outlets, which increases your chance for retail sales. If you don't have traditional distribution, you're probably out of luck, unless you can work out a deal on your own with a shop or chain of stores.


*Pros and cons of traditional book distributors*


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

I posted *Making Strides in 2018*...



> In my last blog post I talked about a renewed sense of determination to get things back on track after a very destructive year. So far, 2018 is off to a great start and things are looking up, although I certainly can't take anything for granted. It's early still, but if I can get things to continue snowballing in a good way instead of a bad way, this year should be a stark contrast to the last one! I've already released one new work (_The Vengeance of Mirickar_) and I have more on the way....


----------



## William Meikle

Newfoundland and Me

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/02/13/newfoundland-and-me/


----------



## 13500

Valentines for book lovers.

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2018/02/editing-for-grammarphobes-20.html?m=1


----------



## Picky Cat Editing

Gabriella West said:


> I posted to my editing blog, talking about how Chicago and AP both now agree on internet terminology:
> 
> https://editforindies.com/2018/02/06/when-style-guides-agree/


AP and CMOS agree on something? Time to stock the bunker. The end times are coming.


----------



## William Meikle

Dark Regions Press - A Statement

In the fallout from Brian Keene's latest podcast I've been asked several times about Dark Regions Press. Here's my take.

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/02/16/dark-regions-press-a-statement/


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Jeff Tanyard said:


> In the meantime, it's nice to see you posting here again.


Thanks, Jeff! I somehow missed your reply earlier.

Also, managed another blog post -- two in one month, wow!  *Traction, Tail, and Selling Books Wide*


----------



## 13500

It's Wednesday and that means Editing for Grammarphobes. Today, we tackle who vs. that. Please join me as I answer a fellow writer's grammar question.

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2018/02/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-who-vs-that.html


----------



## William Meikle

My writing - a plan, of sorts.
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/02/22/my-writing-a-plan-of-sorts/


----------



## harpwriter

As the release date of my newest novel approaches, I'm running a series of excerpts and giveaways. This two-week giveaway is a stained glass window cling of Robert the Bruce, bought in Scotland. http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2018/02/random-excerpt-battle-is-oer.html


----------



## SaraConklin

I just posted a book review on my blog of a shifter romance called Kodiak's Point by Eve Langlais. I just started my blog last night.

https://saraconklinwrites.wordpress.com/2018/02/25/book-review-kodiaks-claim-by-eve-langlais/


----------



## Christa_Tomlinson

I posted to share the new cover for an older release and talk about why I think the book flopped in the original release.
https://www.christatomlinson.com/blog/dont-call-it-a-comeback


----------



## William Meikle

Five favorite horror short stories
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/02/26/five-favorite-horror-short-stories/


----------



## AlexaGrave

A bit of a reflection on some of the strong women in _Black Panther_. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2018/02/powerful-women-in-black-panther.html


----------



## 13500

It's EFG Digest's 1st Anniversary! I'm celebrating over at Editing for Grammarphobes with a contest to win a $25 Amazon gift card along with all of the usual grammar and writing tips. Please stop by for your chance to win....and to find out how to spell the capital of Mongolia.

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2018/02/happy-1st-anniversary-efg-digest.html


----------



## FAUSGA

10 Tips for Achieving a Successful Author Website
http://www.fausga.com/10-tips-achieving-successful-author-website/


----------



## William Meikle

Spring Chillers and Thrillers giveaway https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/03/01/chillers-and-thrillers-spring-giveaway/


----------



## SueSeabury

https://thetechnopeasant.wordpress.com/blog/
Book review of a great indie author, Deforest Day.


----------



## jaxonreed

Links to several other blogs showing different perspectives on Amazon's Kindle Scout program.

http://jaxonreed.com/bookpromotion/kindle-scout-perspectives-2018/


----------



## CMH

Blogged my review of the movie 'Dunkirk' a couple of weeks ago.

http://cmharald.net/dunkirk


----------



## lisamaliga

Instead of just one day dedicated to macarons, why not a whole month? https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2018/03/01/french-macaron-baking-adventures-part-18-march-is-macaron-month/


----------



## Picky Cat Editing

Been busy editing so not much time spent blogging. I did however write a post for a new release that I copy edited.

http://pickycatproofreading.com/new-release-long-islands-and-larceny-a-tropical-witch-mystery-wicked-witches-of-clownfish-cay-book-2-by-sara-bourgeois/


----------



## LGOULD

Do authors tend to base their characters on real people, or do they make them up, or both? I posted some thoughts about this at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## barbarag

My blog post topic this week is on KBoards -- which is why I'm tooling around here today (and yesterday). I was really inconsistent with my blog until I came up with worksheets (which of course, I turned into a Planner and put up on Amazon and my site, but alas, not Kindle). Since I started planning out my content, it has become so much easier to get the posts done consistently. Readership has gone from nonexistent to several hundred hits per month and is climbing steadily. That's since November. So, consistency really helps. Which means I need to get off these threads and finish up my post. Cheers!


----------



## R. Doug

Hi, everyone. Just got back a few days ago from three weeks in Singapore and Indonesia. Anyway, while I was away my latest travel series, 54 Days at Sea, started running. Here is one shot from each article:

*54 Days at Sea - Fort Lauderdale and MS Prinsendam*:










*54 Days as Sea - Gustavia, St Barthelemy*:










*Fun Photo Friday - 54 Days at Sea, March 24-27*:










*54 Days at Sea - The St. Barts Bucket Regatta Yacht Race*:










*54 Days at Sea - The Bucket Regatta continues*:










*Fun Photo Friday - 54 Days at Sea, March 27*:










*54 Days at Sea - Touring Holland America's smallest ship, MS Prinsendam*:










*54 Days at Sea - Continuing the at-sea tour of MS Prinsendam*:










*Fun Photo Friday - 54 Days at Sea, MS Prinsendam*:










*54 Days at Sea - April 3, Reaching Funchal, Madeira*:










*54 Days at Sea - Continuing our tour of Madeira*:










*Fun Photo Friday - 54 Days at Sea, Madeira favorites*:


----------



## SaraConklin

I posted an update on how my writing has been going.

https://saraconklinwrites.wordpress.com/2018/03/01/writing-update-1-the-struggle-of-finding-time/


----------



## cameronwaynesmith

I do not blog nearly enough.

11 Reasons Why You Should Read the Bestiary: http://www.cameronwaynesmith.com/2018/03/02/11-reasons-bestiary/

Should give the fantasy buffs a giggle.


----------



## SaraConklin

Today I blogged about the TV shows I ate in February

https://saraconklinwrites.wordpress.com/2018/03/04/tv-shows-i-ate-in-february/


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample shots from today's *54 Days at Sea - Alhambra, Spain*:



















And a video of our transit of the Strait of Gibraltar during near-hurricane force winds and high seas:


----------



## Nate Hoffelder

Sentiment analysis could one day tell you what your readers are feeling.
https://the-digital-reader.com/2018/02/20/sentiment-analysis-one-day-tell-authors-readers-feel-story/


----------



## scott.marmorstein

A World of Illusions

https://www.scottdmarmorstein.com/blog/2018/3/6/a-world-of-illusions


----------



## RobertLCollins

I can't remember if I posted to this back in the day, but I'll try to get back into the habit. 

At the start of each month, for a few years now, I've been posting how much I wrote the previous month. My goal is to write four pages per session, with two sessions per day M-F and one on Saturday. My post on my February output is now up at my blog:
http://robertlcollins.blogspot.com/2018/03/writing-stats-for-february-2018.html


----------



## SaraConklin

Just posted 6 Reasons Why Reading Is Essential For Writers 
https://saraconklinwrites.wordpress.com/2018/03/04/on-writing-6-reasons-why-reading-is-essential-for-writers/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

The hardest posts to write are those raw with emotion. Saying goodbye to your friends is torture, but writing it when you know you will not have the opportunity to say it or be with friends as you lay them down to rest... that's painful!

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2018/03/mourning-babbling-remembering-honoring.html


----------



## 13500

Everyday or every day?  One word or two on today's Editing for Grammarphobes.

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2018/03/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-one-word.html


----------



## R. Doug

Some snaps from today's *54 Days at Sea - Touring Alhambra*:


----------



## lisamaliga

Get ready for St. Patrick's Day with a recipe and video tutorial for Green Velvet Cupcakes!

https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2018/03/06/green-velvet-cupcakes-recipe-tutorial-video


----------



## Kali.Amanda

"Place and setting" need never be a flat, one or two-dimensional thing we add to tell our stories. A place has a personality, a distinctness that makes it special and come alive to those who truly love it (who didn't fall in love with New orleans reading Anne Rice's Vampire Chronicles?). Brooklyn is that strong an entity and that Brooklyn attitude you heard about? It extends to the place...

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2018/03/brooklyn-aint-here-to-follow-your-rules.html


----------



## mphicks

Confession: I didn't care for Brian Keene's THE RISING when I first read it. What do I think of it now, five years later, after giving the audiobook a listen?

Find out here: http://www.michaelpatrickhicks.com/blog/review-the-rising-by-brian-keene-audiobook


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample photography from today's *Fun Photo Friday - 54 Days at Sea, Alhambra Favorites*:


----------



## DIAMONDSINTHESKY

wow some pretty interesting blogs on here and someone had a nice holiday recently!   

I just did my last one about THE OSCARS, FILM FESTIVALS & AWARDS IN GENERAL

https://www.diamondsintheskybookseries.com/single-post/2018/03/06/The-Oscars-2018---My-thoughts-on-some-of-the-winners-and-awards-film-festivals-in-general


----------



## William Meikle

In search of the thing - a writer's dilemma
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/03/11/in-search-of-the-thing/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *54 Days at Sea - April 7, Ibiza*:


----------



## archaeoroutes

The latest sci-fi roundup is at https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.co.uk/2018/02/the-february-roundup-of-scifi-books.html


----------



## Queen Mab

Posted to my editing blog about some new deals for writers, including a sliding scale rate!

https://editforindies.com/2018/03/12/easter-specials/


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples of the photos from today's *54 Days at Sea - Photographing Ibiza*:


----------



## Nate Hoffelder

I recently published a post on why and how you should delete your oldest social media presence:
https://the-digital-reader.com/2018/02/08/delete-twitter-timeline/


----------



## 13500

Happy Pi Day, math people! Didn't know it was Pi Day until I saw a FB memory on my personal page, so, oops, instead I wrote about red-flag words that should send bells off in your head when editing on Editing for Grammarphobes. Pretty good, but pies would've been better. I like blueberry and coconut cream. How about you?

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2018/03/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-red-flag.html


----------



## Queen Mab

On topic: the Google Doodle is awesome today!


----------



## SVD

A few words from my WIP - *Sometimes We Ran 4*.
https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/16532246-a-little-something-from-sometimes-we-ran-4-survival


----------



## R. Doug

Some of the photos from today's *Fun Photo Friday - 54 Days at Sea, Ibiza Favorites*:


----------



## mphicks

I recently spoke with author Chris Sorensen, an award-winning audiobook narrator who made his horror novel debut with _The Nightmare Room_. 
http://www.michaelpatrickhicks.com/blog/interview-chris-sorensen-author-of-the-nightmare-room


----------



## lisamaliga

I'm finally sharing a never-before-seen macaron recipe and my first ever macaron video tutorial!
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2018/03/16/french-macaron-baking-adventures-part-19-morello-cherry-chocolate-french-macarons-recipe-tutorial/

Learn to make Morello Cherry & Chocolate French Macarons!


----------



## R. Doug

A couple of the photos posted in today's *54 Days at Sea - April 8, Santa Maria de Montserrat Abbey*:


----------



## RobertLCollins

New blog post on what I've read so far this year:
http://robertlcollins.blogspot.com/2018/03/what-ive-read-so-far-in-2018.html


----------



## Elizabeth Barone

. . .

http://elizabethbarone.net/what-are-trigger-warnings/


----------



## William Meikle

A Bargain Meikle ebook Bundle from Dark Regions Press - 5 ebooks for $9.00
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/03/20/a-bargain-meikle-ebook-bundle/


----------



## AlexaGrave

Next 5 entries in 1001 Reasons Not to Clean. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2018/03/1001-reasons-not-to-clean-26-through-30.html


----------



## SteveHarrison

My new blog piece; What is your novel about?

A simple question, but not a straight forward as you might think.

https://stormingtime.wordpress.com/blog-what-is-your-novel-about/


----------



## R. Doug

Some of the photos from today's *54 Days at Sea -Touring Montserrat Abbey*:


----------



## 13500

Italics or quotation marks for podcasts, video games, TV shows, blogs, all forms of media? Depends what you're writing.

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2018/03/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-italics-or.html


----------



## William Meikle

Slave to the rhythm
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/03/21/slave-to-the-rhythm/


----------



## Christopher Kerns

How and what are #Pitmad authors pitching? A quick data analysis of March's event.

http://chris-kerns.com/how-are-top-pitmad-authors-pitching/


----------



## Ceramic

ilamont said:


> Received notifications from IBPA Ben Franklins and Foreword INDIES that my book Lean Media is a finalist in both competitions!


Congratulations ilamont!

***
My audiobook podcast "Successful to Burnt Out"
https://castbox.fm/va/1189881

***
Audio blog podcast "Musings of KarlettaA"
A journey of self-identity
https://castbox.fm/vb/69900498


----------



## R. Doug

Some samples from today's *Fun Photo Friday - 54 Days at Sea, Montserrat Favorites*:


----------



## FFJ

I sometimes share free books with my NL subbies on my blog - https://ffjohn.com/2018/03/19/ffjs-freebies-march-19th-2018/


----------



## RJRugroden

Posted a fun quiz about Cyberpunk lingo likely to come up in my novel:

https://birdinabowler.wordpress.com/2018/03/21/futuristic-lingo-quiz/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - HALIFAX BURGER WEEK DAY ONE!

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2018/03/23/halifax-burger-week-day-one/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry - HALIFAX BURGER WEEK - DAY TWO!

(Yes, I am trying to make you folks hungry...)

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2018/03/24/halifax-burger-week-day-2/


----------



## scott.marmorstein

In which I write about and show some updated book covers for my backlist.

https://www.scottdmarmorstein.com/blog/2018/3/22/fresh-paint-matching


----------



## LGOULD

I posted some thoughts about how the creation of the baby boom generation lent itself to drama at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## lisamaliga

Get ready for Easter and bake these colorful French macarons!

https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2018/03/25/french-macaron-baking-adventures-part-20-fruit-swirled-french-macarons-recipe-tutorial/


----------



## M T McGuire

Real Life is Underrated - Just a quick one about writing.

https://mtmcguire.co.uk/2018/03/24/reality/


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from the photos posted in today's *54 Days at Sea - April 8, La Sagrada Familia and Casa Milà*:


----------



## archaeoroutes

The latest roundup of sci-fi books, and a chance to win one of three £10 Amazon vouchers (or equivalent).
https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.co.uk/2018/03/the-march-round-up-of-sci-fi-books.html


----------



## rdperry57

Still posting weekly!

https://rdperryauthor.blogspot.com/


----------



## R. Doug

Some of the photos from today's *54 Days at Sea - Walking around Barcelona*:


----------



## 13500

Just in time for the upcoming Easter weekend--Editing for Grammarphobes 2.0: Christianity Edition. Which sacraments need to be capitalized? Hint: 1. Can you guess which one? And what do you call the local leader of a church? Depends which kind.

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2018/03/editing-for-grammarphobes-20.html


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from today's *Fun Photo Friday - 54 Days at Sea, Barcelona Favorites*:







"Street Lights"​






"Parasols and Fans"​


----------



## William Meikle

Some thoughts on maybe, possibly, sometime, writing a fantasy epic before I die 
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/03/30/regrets-i-have-a-few-but-then-again/


----------



## lisamaliga

Blue Velvet Cupcakes Recipe Tutorial & Video

Get ready for any holiday or happy event with these delectable blue cupcakes topped with yummy cream cheese frosting. This recipe is from the book _Baking Chocolate Cupcakes and Brownies: A Beginner's Guide_ by Lisa Maliga.

blog link: https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2018/03/30/blue-velvet-cupcakes-recipe-tutorial-video/

​


----------



## William Meikle

April ebook Giveaway
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/03/31/april-giveaway/


----------



## FFJ

#writinglessons: The Good Fight
https://ffjohn.com/2018/03/30/writinglessons-the-good-fight/


----------



## C. Gold

My science fiction influencers: http://www.thegoldenelm.org/blog/
And since today is what it is,  I had to make a fun page: http://www.thegoldenelm.org/summoner-the-revamped-edition/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog post.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2018/04/01/are-audiobooks-real-books/


----------



## Ceramic

| New audio blog |

My Autistic Burn Out and Recovery

#Autism #Aspergers #audioblog
A #burnout #Resource
#autismawarenessmonth
#autismacceptancemonth

https://t.co/v3SMKkNBGj

***

| New audiobook chapter |

You can listen to chapter four "Relevance Deprivation" from my first memoir "Successful to Burnt Out".

#autistic #Aspergers #burnout #AutismAcceptanceMonth #AutismAwarenessMonth

https://t.co/kM7krqmedB


----------



## R. Doug

Samples from today's *54 Days at Sea - April 9, Another day in Barcelona*:


----------



## RobertLCollins

New blog post about how much I wrote in March:
http://robertlcollins.blogspot.com/2018/04/writing-stats-for-march-2018.html


----------



## LadyG

I blogged about the sudden and unexpected death of my ex-husband. It's one of those bits that are almost physically painful to write, but I' m grateful for the chance to put my feelings into words.

https://ajgoode.com/2018/04/02/i-dont-know-how-to-do-this/


----------



## HStokes

My most recent blog post...


----------



## R. Doug

LadyG said:


> I blogged about the sudden and unexpected death of my ex-husband. It's one of those bits that are almost physically painful to write, but I' m grateful for the chance to put my feelings into words.


My sincerest condolences on the loss of your dear friend, the father of your children, and your former spouse.


----------



## Elizabeth Avery

I don't have an official blog, but I do post my story thoughts to facebook and twitter. It's hard enough remembering to update those regularly, without adding in another. I only have so much writing energy in me, I should focus it on my stories.


----------



## LadyG

CheriB said:


> I'm sorry for your family's loss. And that's a lovely piece of writing. (hug)
> 
> C





R. Doug said:


> My sincerest condolences on the loss of your dear friend, the father of your children, and your former spouse.


Thank you.


----------



## Kali.Amanda

It has barely been four months and we've experienced three seasons in that time! Sometimes all in one week... We've managed to stay relatively healthy but have suffered in other areas--like trying to keep the food coffers full. Or cooking. Last week I was left with ground meats and not much else and the pressure to make our palates excited at each new meal. I think I nailed it.

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2018/04/cookin-under-pressure-ground-meats-as.html


----------



## jdrew

I have been thinking about artificial intelligence and how different it might be in the future. Some thoughts are here:
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/thoughts-on-arti&#8230;ial-intelligence/


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample photos from today's *54 Days at Sea - Visiting Park Guell, Barcelona*:


----------



## 13500

It's good to use the proper terminology when discussing economic systems in your writing. What's the true definition of capitalism? Socialism? Communism?

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2018/04/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-adventures.html


----------



## Queen Mab

That was so unexpectedly sad, Lady G. My condolences.

The flu took a lot of good people this year.


----------



## AlexaGrave

Been so busy lately, haven't posted a blog post in a while (or had much time to cruise around Kboards).

This week I did just a quick list of the SPFBO 2017 finalists. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2018/04/finalists-of-spfbo-2017.html


----------



## Queen Mab

I posted about April Book Promotions--one starts tomorrow (Book 1 in my Knight's Tale series is free for a few days)!

https://gabriellawest.net/2018/04/03/april-promotions/


----------



## William Meikle

April Newsletter 
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/04/06/april-newsletter/


----------



## R. Doug

Taking a break this week from my 54 Days at Sea series for a return to my most viewed subject, firearms. Here are some sample shots from today's *Military Monday - Swiss K31 "Straight-Pull" Bolt Action Rifle"*:


----------



## ilamont

LadyG said:


> I blogged about the sudden and unexpected death of my ex-husband. It's one of those bits that are almost physically painful to write, but I' m grateful for the chance to put my feelings into words.


So sorry to hear of your loss. Your tribute to him and your children is beautiful.


----------



## grimshawl

I put up a quick blog today about my progress on my second book in the Dungeon con series. Overall I am bad about blogging even though I know I should do it more often.


----------



## RobertLCollins

More books in my "Defender" series are out:
http://robertlcollins.blogspot.com/2018/04/two-more-defender-releases.html


----------



## Joseph Malik

Long post on voice basics: narrative voice as sub-genres of POV.

http://josephmalik.com/on-craft-voice-basics

If you don't understand that simply deciding "first person" or "third person" is not remotely sufficient, your writing will probably benefit from reading this. If you have a collection of long-dead story ideas or stories that can't seem to get out of first gear, they will also probably benefit from you reading this.


----------



## SueSeabury

Book review of A Gentleman in Moscow. Loved it.
https://thetechnopeasant.wordpress.com


----------



## Will Kurth

Alas, Winter is over...

https://bit.ly/2JCMiz5


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from today's *Western Wednesday - American Western Arms Peacekeeper*:


----------



## ilamont

*What do Amazon Music family subscriptions and cat trees have in common? (and an open letter to Jeff Bezos)
*
_Hi Jeff,

Check out the attached message I got from Amazon over the weekend! My mom purchased a cat tree using my "shared payment method" for my Amazon Music Unlimited family plan.

What does a cat tree have to with Amazon music? Absolutely nothing. But somehow, starting this weekend, Amazon has decided ..._

Read the rest of the post here.


----------



## 13500

Know the difference between V-E Day and V-J Day? How about virtual reality versus augmented reality?

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2018/04/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-v-not-just.html


----------



## Nate Hoffelder

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> Know the difference between V-E Day and V-J Day? How about virtual reality versus augmented reality?
> 
> https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2018/04/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-v-not-just.html


yes

And as fort he second, VR has been used in video games for over 30 years. AR just started becoming practical about a decade ago when digital cameras got good enough and processing power got cheap enough that you could insert the augmented images into the original image in real time.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's *Fun Firearm Friday - Ruger 10/22 "M1 Carbine" tribute*:


----------



## cameronwaynesmith

Finally got around to blogging about canyoning at Cradle Mountain: http://www.trooprock.com/2018/04/CradleCanyoning.html. 
Be sure and put this on your bucket list!


----------



## KevinH

Posted about the Audible Romance payout rate and possible fixes: https://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2018/04/the-audible-romance-package-sharp-stick.html


----------



## lisamaliga

For lovers of chocolate and coconut! The virgin coconut oil and organic coconut palm sugar make these cupcakes healthier and more delicious. This recipe is from the book Baking Chocolate Cupcakes and Brownies: A Beginner's Guide by Lisa Maliga.

https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2018/04/15/chocolate-coconut-cupcakes-recipe-tutorial-video/


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from today's *54 Days at Sea - April 10, Saint-Tropez*:


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

I've been posting to Medium lately. My latest is "In the world of dating, men are scared, too. It's time for women to step up."


----------



## SVD

*Sometimes We Ran 3: Rescue* - 3 years published!

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/16681295-sometimes-we-ran-3-rescue---3-years-published


----------



## R. Doug

A few of the shots from today's *54 Days at Sea - Port Grimaud, France*:


----------



## 13500

Confused about when to use "was" and when to use "were"? Turns out a clue can be found one of the songs in the classic musical "Fiddler on the Roof."

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2018/04/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-was-or-were.html


----------



## AlexaGrave

Just a post about my current writing struggles.

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2018/04/the-struggle-is-real.html


----------



## cameronwaynesmith

Montezuma Falls is an amazing place that filled me with inspiration: http://www.trooprock.com/2018/04/montezuma-falls.html


----------



## R. Doug

Some photos from today's *Fun Photo Friday - 54 Days at Sea, Saint-Tropez and Port Grimaud Favorites*:

The Bicycle:









Balcony and Shadows:









l'Auberge des Maures:









Roof Tiles:


----------



## J.J. Thompson

I've announced the release of my latest novel, The Werewolves of Nottinghill. It's the third book in my series, The New Earth Chronicles.

https://jamesjthompson.wordpress.com/2018/04/15/the-werewolves-of-nottinghill-new-book-release/


----------



## LGOULD

Do some stories try too hard to be romances? I discussed this at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from *54 Days at Sea - April 11, Livorno and Pisa*:


----------



## jdrew

My most recent blog was more on a personal level than my usual. It addressed a reader's request for a sequel along with criticism about the previous book and what they'd like to see in the sequel. Not stuff usually for a blog post. 
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/a-readers-reques&#8230;war-party-sequel/


----------



## cameronwaynesmith

Wrote up a piece on the Museum of Old and New Art, Australia's largest privately own museum. They brew great beer.
http://www.trooprock.com/2018/04/mona.html


----------



## scott.marmorstein

I wrote a rambling piece about the social media experiment and my thoughts in general about the differences between the articulation of writers, and everyone else.

https://www.scottdmarmorstein.com/blog/2018/4/13/lost-in-words


----------



## R. Doug

From today's *54 Days at Sea - Touring Pisa and the second "Leaning Tower"*:


----------



## 13500

Know the difference between rob and steal? Thought they were synonyms? Nope.

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2018/04/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-subtle.html


----------



## Kali.Amanda

A small collectible piece broke the other day. I don't really know much about it but saw the emotional response it caused when it broke. Makes me wonder about the story of little things and how those memories shape us...

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2018/04/preserving-memories-in-pink.html


----------



## SVD

Working Outside today.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/16731167-working-outside


----------



## archaeoroutes

My usual round-up of science fiction books...
https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.co.uk/2018/04/the-april-round-up-of-scifi-books.html


----------



## William Meikle

A Book a Day for April - the full list
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/04/30/a-book-a-day-for-april-the-full-list/


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

Quentin Tarantino's THE HATEFUL EIGHT - or - What the horse left behind.

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2018/05/01/quentin-tarantinos-the-hateful-eight-or-what-the-horse-left-behind/


----------



## RobertLCollins

New post about how much I wrote in April:
http://robertlcollins.blogspot.com/2018/05/writing-stats-for-april-2018.html


----------



## William Meikle

May newsletter
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/05/01/may-newsletter/


----------



## 13500

Should it be M.D. or Dr.? How about PhD? Citing academic titles and degrees on today's Editing for Grammarphobes 2.0.

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2018/05/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-its.html


----------



## AlexaGrave

Posted about _Avengers: Infinity War_. Spoilers! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2018/05/avengers-infinity-war-wow-just-wow.html


----------



## archaeoroutes

Just posted an interview with Leo Nix at https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.co.uk/2018/05/an-interview-with-leo-nix.html.
Also has a little tribute to Poe.


----------



## Steve Vernon

My latest blog entry.

Yup, I'm doing movie reviews, sort of...

This week it's TRAIN TO BUSAN.

https://twitter.com/StephenVernon/status/992763900444766208


----------



## CynthiaClay

Today I posted about Creativity. I am doing a series on creativity related topics. https://cynthiajoyceclay.wordpress.com/2018/05/05/creativity-part-2-how-artists-think-of-it/


----------



## Ceramic

I posted on my Musings of KarlettaA blog and audio blog.

"Identity Shift"
https://wp.me/p67hfM-tb

Podcast episode 11
https://castbox.fm/vb/75967868


----------



## CassieL

I just posted A Quick & Dirty Guide to AMS Ads for Authors: https://mlhumphrey.com/2018/05/07/a-quick-dirty-guide-to-ams-for-authors/


----------



## Queen Mab

Hot off the press: I posted about my blurbing service, which I'm happy to do for authors I work with for a small additional cost:

https://editforindies.com/2018/05/07/the-joy-of-blurbing/


----------



## munboy

A nostalgic journey into what the heck is a munboy!

https://mysticphysh.wordpress.com/2018/05/07/the-adventures-of-munboy/


----------



## Will Kurth

Latest Video Book Blurb
https://highdesertwriter.com/2018/05/08/devolution-level-up-video-blurb/​


----------



## William Meikle

Book Review: THE CITY IN THE AUTUMN STARS by Michael Moorcock 
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/05/08/book-review-the-city-in-the-autumn-stars-by-michael-moorcock/


----------



## StaceyJaine

I post to my blog weekly. You can find it here: www.staceyjainemcintosh.com/blog


----------



## Queen Mab

I blogged about Smashwords' 10-year anniversary and my own 7-year self-publishing anniversary this month (amid lots of changes)!

https://gabriellawest.net/2018/05/09/a-may-anniversary-or-two/


----------



## cameronwaynesmith

Pillinger: what humanity gives up, the rainforest reclaims.

This place is surreal!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Still on a movie review jag...

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2018/05/13/why-avengers-infinity-war-rocked-my-freaking-world/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Some weeks, helping authors self-publish is a s l o w process. It can be a little painful (boring, financially shallow), but you can't rush the process. Rushing is the enemy of excellence...

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2018/05/theres-two-kinds-of-self-publishers.html


----------



## RobertLCollins

At my blog: a new book is out, & my Defender series ends-
http://robertlcollins.blogspot.com/2018/05/the-sun-spirit.html


----------



## Will Kurth

My writing Season​ [URL=https://bit.ly/2IfXk0m]https://bit.ly/2IfXk0m [/url]​


----------



## Steve Vernon

Yet another movie review!

https://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2018/05/15/kodachrome-more-than-just-your-average-road-movie/


----------



## 13500

Talkin' summer on today's Editing for Grammarphobes.

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2018/05/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-summer-fun.html


----------



## AlexaGrave

Continuing my series 1001 Reasons Not to Clean! 31-35. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2018/05/1001-reasons-not-to-clean-31-through-35.html


----------



## S.D. Lifter

I posted the prologue to my first novel.

https://www.sdlifter.com/the-crushing-burden-blog/2018/5/18/addled-roots-prologue


----------



## meh

TOS.


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about presidential character on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## jdrew

My latest blog was about the inspirational company I've got now while I'm writing, and all provided by Mother Nature.
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/inspirational-co&#8230;ny-while-i-write/


----------



## Natasha Holme

I've dropped one in before GDPR kicks in on Friday ...

*When did you first suspect you might be gay?... When did the pink penny finally drop for you? ...*

The First Clues


----------



## brianna515

My latest post: www.authorstech.com/writing-your-first-novel

A collection of mistakes to avoid when writing your first novel, with tips from the likes of Joanna Penn, Randy Ingermanson, Kevin Tumlinson, Jhonny B Truant and many others.

Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Queen Mab

I blogged about an upcoming "free day" on Monday, May 28 for my M/M historical novel *A Knight's Tale: Kenilworth*:

http://gabriellawest.net/2018/05/23/memorial-day-sale/

(And about the summer fog, of course! It's particularly bad this year in San Francisco.)


----------



## 13500

Can or may: does it really matter?

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2018/05/editing-for-grammarphobes-20-can-or-may.html


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## Rob Martin

I blogged about dealing with criticism.

https://robertmartinwrites.com/you-suck-and-so-does-your-writing/

It was cathartic in it's own way


----------



## 13500

Who's up for a little grammar quickie? 

https://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2018/05/grammar-quickie-and-summer-break.html


----------



## William Meikle

A Book a Day for May - the full list
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/05/31/a-book-a-day-for-may/


----------



## AlexaGrave

Just blogged about _Deadpool 2_. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2018/05/deadpool-2-forever-merc-with-mouth.html


----------



## Suffolk Steven

Just added a post about finishing the first draft of my latest novel: Completing the first draft - reflections


----------



## mphicks

I posted a review of Stephen King's latest, _The Outsider_: https://www.michaelpatrickhicks.com/blog/review-the-outsider-by-stephen-king


----------



## RobertLCollins

New blog post on my writing stats for May:
http://robertlcollins.blogspot.com/2018/06/writing-stats-for-may-2018.html


----------



## SteveHarrison

A bit of fun about online writers' groups and message boards: GroupThink for Writers

https://stormingtime.wordpress.com/blog-groupthink-for-writers/


----------



## keerthi

hello everyone,

If you want to become a better writer, get ready to do some work. Because it won't happen overnight, and not just because you want it to. You're going to have to practice.

you'll find some of my best tips, articles, and resources to help you get started as a writer - to get better not only at the craft of writing, but also at the art of communicating.

Why am I sharing this? Because I believe you have a story to tell - we all do - and the world needs to hear it. So let's dig in.

So&#8230; you want to be a writer?

This all begins with believing you already are a writer. So let's start there. My own journey of becoming a writer was an awakening of sorts - to who I already was. Maybe yours will be similar.

Anyone who writes is a writer, but that doesn't mean they're a very good one. So let's talk about how to become a better writer.

1. Organize Your Thoughts Before Writing.
2. Set a Regular Schedule.
3. Keep Up with Good Grammar.
4. Keep a Journal.
5. Use Distraction-Free Writing Tools.
6. Go Longhand for a Change.
7. Learn From Other Good Writers.
8. Know Your Most Common Mistakes and Avoid Them.
9. Beat Writer's Block.
10. Remember Why You're Writing.

7 Ways to Overcome Writer's Block, visit here. http://blog.ebooks2go.net/ways-to-overcome-writers-block.html

-keerthi.


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum

I don't consent


----------



## rdperry57

Still trying to post weekly! Latest post is an effort to drum up support for my new collection of poetry!

https://rdperryauthor.blogspot.com/2018/06/a-head-full-of-random-thoughts.html


----------



## melodybremen

I blogged about kid book reviewers to follow.


----------



## jdrew

I don't have a regular schedule to my blog posts. The latest one mentioned my action/adventure novel being chosen for a Goodreads group read. I am hoping it leads to some fun discussion about the book from readers who might have interesting perspectives and suggestions. Here's the blog post which contains a link to the GR group read.
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/war-party-sales-event/


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about the recent PBS dramatization of "Little Women" at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## RobertLCollins

What more I've read this year:
http://robertlcollins.blogspot.com/2018/06/what-ive-read-in-2018-part-2.html


----------



## Will Kurth

A non-geek review of the iPhone 8 Plus​
 [URL=https://bit.ly/2LGTmuP]https://bit.ly/2LGTmuP [/url]​


----------



## CynthiaClay

Today I continued my blog series on Creativity: https://cynthiajoyceclay.wordpress.com/ You have to scroll down to read the first one. Comments are always appreciated.


----------



## AlexaGrave

A Trio of Terror post. Cute cat pics, anyone? 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2018/06/still-trio-of-terror.html


----------



## William Meikle

THE BOATHOUSE launches
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/06/19/the-boathouse-launches/


----------



## Scarlett_R

The latest section covering budgeting for self-publishing authors is up: https://www.thebookdesignhouse.com/budgeting-for-self-publishing-your-book/


----------



## Queen Mab

An update for June, which is Pride Month. Two of my LGBT historical romances just went wide, and I posted the cover image for the last book in my Elsie Street trilogy (contemporary M/M romance):

https://gabriellawest.net/2018/06/18/a-pride-month-update/


----------



## Guest

My new publishing venture: https://vijayabodach.blogspot.com/2018/06/bodach-books.html


----------



## William Meikle

Bring on the Monsters
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/06/23/bring-on-the-monsters/


----------



## stevenbright

Amazon Kindle Direct Publishing Print Formatting Tips and Tricks

https://ebookstrati.blogspot.com.ng/2018/05/amazon-kindle-direct-publishing-print.html?m=1


----------



## Guest

June celebrations with pix: https://vijayabodach.blogspot.com/2018/06/june-celebrations.html


----------



## melodybremen

7 ways to get a reluctant reader to read
http://melodybremen.com/7-ways-to-get-a-reluctant-reader-to-read/


----------



## Guest

Feeling very professional doing a photo shoot with my son 
https://vijayabodach.blogspot.com/2018/06/photo-shoot.html


----------



## SCapsuto

After an 11-month break, I have three new posts up on my Jewish social-history blog, including a chapter from a book I just finished translating:


Jews of Fez, Morocco: The Burton Holmes photographs (1894)
A chapter from _Scenes of Jewish Life in Alsace: Village Tales from 19th-Century France_
Eighteen Sephardic/Ladino proverbs

All are at http://betweenwanderings.com/.


----------



## Ross Harrison

The most recent post on my blog is a brief babble about Infinity War and talking about my first attempts at clay sculpting 

http://ross-harrison.com


----------



## AlexaGrave

Just wrote up a post about my adjusted writing goals. I know it's recommended to write fast in indie publishing, and I'm slow to begin with, but I have to slow down even more. I'm hoping there's a light at the end of the tunnel once my youngest is in school full time (she is a handful!). 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2018/06/writing-update-june-2018.html


----------



## Will Kurth

Excerpt from my WIP posted to my blog​https://bit.ly/2KBdC0A​


----------



## Guest

Internship and amusement in DC: https://vijayabodach.blogspot.com/2018/06/internship-and-amusement-in-dc.html


----------



## Queen Mab

I blogged about my book bargains in the Smashwords July Summer/Winter sale, starting tomorrow!:

https://gabriellawest.net/2018/06/30/july-summer-winter-sale-starts-tomorrow/


----------



## William Meikle

July News Update
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/07/01/july-update-newsletter/


----------



## RobertLCollins

My writing numbers for June:
http://robertlcollins.blogspot.com/2018/07/writing-stats-for-june-2018.html


----------



## Guest

On Writing...a bestseller: https://vijayabodach.blogspot.com/2018/07/on-writinga-bestseller.html


----------



## rdperry57

Something special for the 4th of July!

https://rdperryauthor.blogspot.com/2018/07/america-matter-of-perspective.html


----------



## Rod Little

New video trailer/teaser and 4th book cover:

http://www.rodlittleauthor.com


----------



## Guest

Cover reveal for my first YA novel. Squeeee!!!! https://vijayabodach.blogspot.com/2018/07/bound-cover-reveal.html


----------



## Madeline_Kirby

Announced the publication of Book 3 of my Jake & Boo series! http://evilgeniusatwork.com/?p=387


----------



## brianna515

Wrote a big post comparing the best proofreading software:

https://authorstech.com/best-proofreading-software/

Hope you'll like it


----------



## RBC

An overeview video about Book Cover Design Mistakes I recently made. Will help any author improve their cover quality whether it's DIY or hiring a designer:

https://youtu.be/_Bk92r1kSYo

Full write up almost done too!


----------



## Suffolk Steven

Just added a new blog post: How J.R.R. Tolkien inspires my writing


----------



## meh

TOS.


----------



## CynthiaClay

Today I finished a blog series on Creativity.https://cynthiajoyceclay.wordpress.com/


----------



## Guest

Carpe diem! https://vijayabodach.blogspot.com/2018/07/on-migraines-death-and-dying.html


----------



## LGOULD

I posted some thoughts on how self-destructive behavior can destroy legacies at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Guest

Book reviews of two amazing historicals set in SC--Invention of Wings by Sue Monk Kidd and Before We Were Yours by Lisa Wingate.
https://vijayabodach.blogspot.com/2018/07/reading.html


----------



## Guest

Book baby love and formatting tips: https://vijayabodach.blogspot.com/2018/07/showing-off-my-new-book-baby-with.html


----------



## William Meikle

Audiobook release: ELDREN: THE BOOK OF THE DARK
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/07/12/audiobook-release-eldren-the-book-of-the-dark/


----------



## C. Gockel

A tweenager asked me some questions about being a writer. Most of them I've heard once or twice before, so I made a blog post of my answers:

https://www.cgockelwrites.com/2018/07/13/so-you-want-to-be-a-writer/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

I neglected the blog for a bit. Sometimes you ride life. Sometimes it rides you. I stepped aside and witnessed life go by for a while. Things happened and all I can say is that then the words "heart failure" are said about you, you ought take heed. I'm okay... But I am also feeling refreshed, in fact, REBOOTED!

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2018/07/vulcan-nerve-pinch-reboot.html


----------



## rdperry57

My review of Lee Child's latest Reacher novel.

https://rdperryauthor.blogspot.com/2018/07/book-review-midnight-line-by-lee-child.html


----------



## jdrew

Latest blog for me was connecting a review of "Neither Wolf Nor Dog" with the novel I'm working on.
http://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/neither-wolf-nor&#8230;ok-worth-reading/


----------



## SVD

Bad Ideas for Breakfast Cereals 

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/17056595-bad-ideas-for-breakfast-cereals


----------



## AlexaGrave

A few of my thoughts about _Ant-Man and The Wasp_. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2018/07/ant-man-and-wasp-awesome-team.html


----------



## Guest

Writing with cats. https://vijayabodach.blogspot.com/2018/07/writing-with-cats.html


----------



## Guest

BOUND in the wild: https://vijayabodach.blogspot.com/2018/07/bound-in-wild.html and https://www.instagram.com/barbinnebraska/


----------



## William Meikle

My year in writing so far
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/07/20/my-year-in-writing-so-far/


----------



## Guest

On making art (with lots of pictures) https://vijayabodach.blogspot.com/2018/07/on-making-art.html


----------



## Jd488

I posted one of my old essays about going to a fair...but not the fun kind.

https://www.jonjdesilva.com/blog/a-day-at-the-fair


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Sometimes life keeps reminding you to write something that you know will be gut wrenching and you postpone it as much as possible... Reality reminds you that tragedy has several faces and you need to stare one of those in the soul to write the story.

http://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2018/07/several-faces-of-tragedy.html


----------



## rileytune

Hello writers. I wanted to share the news of my new YouTube channel! I created it to help writers along their journey. Things I've learned like tips, tricks, fun facts, and everything else that I can come up with to share about writing will be on the channel. FYI bad language is sprinkled through the videos. Actually, it's a heavy sprinkle. The link to the channel is in my signature, or it should be. Like, subscribe, comment, ask questions, all that stuff. I look forward to helping some folks as the channel grows. I'll add the link too. The signature may not be updating.

https://youtu.be/guxtuR2Vo5w


----------



## Sam Kates

In February, through the antics of my then-host, my website went kaput. Thankfully, it's back with a new host and freshened-up design, but I've had to start from scratch. I'm gradually reposting most of my old blog posts and may have linked to some of them before on here. Anyway, here's a look at some of my favoutite books as a child, many of which probably continue to influence, if only in a tiny way, my work today.
http://samkates.co.uk/2018/07/24/when-i-was-three-i-ate-mud/


----------



## Joe Congel

My blog is fairly new - I've only been active on it since June, but I've managed to post something every week. It's my thoughts on writing, stuff about me, and stuff about my books. Over time I may post a short story or two and maybe review some of my favorite books. This week's post is a little about my love of cartooning and how that's morphed into writing.

I hope everyone will give it a try! 

Find it here: https://joecongelfictionstories.blogspot.com/


----------



## Guest

My first reviews are trickling in: https://vijayabodach.blogspot.com/2018/07/first-reviews-trickling-in-for-bound.html and my cats approve!


----------



## Madeline_Kirby

I just posted the first in a series of posts about the various Houston locations found in my Jake & Boo series:

http://wp.me/pcKYw-6F


----------



## Carleton Chinner

I've finally reactivated the blog section of my website.

Here's my latest post reviewing stories that cover strange meetings between humans and aliens.

https://carletonchinner.com/books/strange-meetings/


----------



## Guest

We dropped off our son at school and went to this workshop. Heavenly!
https://vijayabodach.blogspot.com/2018/07/gregorian-chant-workshop.html


----------



## William Meikle

Musings of an older writer
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2018/07/31/musings-of-an-older-writer/


----------



## AlexaGrave

I also wrote up a blog post about the SPFBO $0.99 promo. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2018/08/self-publishing-fantasy-blog-off-099.html


----------



## RobertLCollins

New blog post about my July writing numbers:
http://robertlcollins.blogspot.com/2018/08/writing-stats-for-july-2018.html


----------



## JB Rowley

David Attenborough recently announced his favourite place in the world is Far North Queensland in Australia. I totally get that. What a place! Just been there researching for the latest Dusty Kent murder mystery: https://www.brigidgeorge.com/wwwbrigidgeorge/dusty-kent-4-almost-finished


----------



## CMH

The instructions for the use of a time machine.

http://www.cmharald.net/the-acme-time-machine-flash-fiction


----------



## RBC

Wrote an article about 12 Book Cover Design Mistakes that can ruin your sales. Every indie should avoid these so hopefully you'll find this helpful:

https://www.rockingbookcovers.com/book-cover-design/book-cover-design-mistakes/


----------



## LGOULD

What if Trump were a novelist? I speculated about this on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Finally a new post! *The ePUB Format and You*, primarily oriented toward readers, rather than writers or publishers.

With everything else I've had going on this year, I haven't been actively blogging, but I'm still not giving up on it entirely.


----------



## SCapsuto

New on my Between Wanderings blog:

*"A Visit to the Jewish Museum of Paris"*










http://betweenwanderings.com/2018/07/a-visit-to-the-jewish-museum-of-paris/


----------



## William Meikle

Guest blogging today at Chris Barnes' gaff: Scotland, beasties, stories, and me:

https://dynamic-ram.co.uk/scotland-beasties-stories-and-me-william-meikle


----------



## Sam Kates

At last, after rebuilding and repopulating my website, I can settle back into my fortnightly blog posts. Here's the latest, inspired by a conversation I had in the WC a few months back - Shiny Object Syndrome.
http://samkates.co.uk/2018/08/10/shiny-object-syndrome/


----------



## RobertLCollins

A little blog news and some pictures:
http://robertlcollins.blogspot.com/2018/08/blog-housekeeping-pictures.html


----------



## Anna Drake

I posted about a changed narrator for my next Melanie Hart Cozy Mystery series. They're usually narrated by Melanie, natch. This time, though, sidekick Ginger Black is doing this honors. Why? Because as she says, "... this is my story, and I'm telling it my way."

Ginger can be like that when her dander's up.


----------



## Guest

The books I'm reading and some thoughts on leisure. https://vijayabodach.blogspot.com/2018/08/reading.html


----------



## Joe Congel

I posted a short story on my blog this week. It's kind of a departure from the type of stuff I usually write.

If you're interested, you can find it at https://joecongelfictionstories.blogspot.com


----------



## rileytune

Hello All,

I just recently released my third audio book, and it has been moving units like crazy. All three of my novels do well, and I've landed on the Amazon Best Sellers list a few times. (yay me) I owe a lot of my "success" to people I have encountered on kboards / twitter that have helped me along the way, so I'm passing on my knowledge to the public with my YouTube channel.

I release new videos every Monday-ish that revolve around writing tips, advice, and how to handle things like bad reviews, and so on. Pretty much anything to do with writing. The help part? I'm asking the writing community to check out the channel, and if you find it helpful to subscribe or pass it on to other writers. I've noticed that there aren't many male YouTube writers, and for some reason the female ran channels grow fast, so I have to get creative and campaign.

Fun Facts: I swear...here and there. While that did rhyme, I'm serious. Just putting that out there for people with sensitive ears. Also, I take suggestions. So, any videos you'd like to see or have my point of view on, just drop it in the comments section.

I really do appreciate the support if you do decide to subscribe. Thanks and I hope to see you there. 
*
Recent Videos: *

5 Worldbuilding Tips for Fantasy Writers 



How to Handle Bad Book Reviews 




Other Videos: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCKkz_QxP-QU1Lphv1DQ6gQ?view_as=subscriber


----------



## rileytune

To those that have came by the channel, thanks!!


----------



## AlexaGrave

A new post for 1001 Reasons Not To Clean. 36 through 40 this time! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2018/08/1001-reasons-not-to-clean-36-through-40.html


----------



## Angela White

How Authors Create the Stories You Love
Have you ever wondered how a writer came up with an idea, scene or story? You might be tempted to think their mind just spit it out in the condition that you read it, but don't be fooled. Good writers plan the scenes and plot those exciting threads. Great writers plan each part out using layers.
Let me explain. Every story is supposed to have a few basics:
http://www.authorangelawhite.website/blog/how-authors-create-the-stories-you-love


----------



## CMH

A short blog about having to get my first pair of reading glasses - I've reached that age now.

http://www.cmharald.net/the-signs-of-getting-old


----------



## Guest

My first interview re. BOUND is here: http://faithehough.blogspot.com/#!/2018/08/kitchen-table-chat-with-vijaya-bodach.html
The art inspired is so lovely!


----------



## Kali.Amanda

After a brief hiatus, I came back to the cooking blog with a few recipes for avocados (my favorite summer fruit!)

http://kalifoodgoddess.blogspot.com/2018/08/avocado-flash-recipes-for-summer.html


----------



## Guest

What are you going to study this fall? It's back to school. https://vijayabodach.blogspot.com/2018/08/back-to-school.html


----------



## rdperry57

Something for the first day of school - In Praise of Teachers
https://rdperryauthor.blogspot.com/2018/08/in-praise-of-teachers.html


----------



## Sam Kates

(Mis)Adventures in Publishing Paperbacks.

I recently published 6 paperbacks on my own without any prior experience in formatting, designing covers, pricing, etc for paperback. This post talks about the issues I faced and what I did. Might be of interest to any writers considering publishing their own paperbacks and unsure where to begin.

http://samkates.co.uk/2018/08/24/publishing-paperbacks/


----------



## lisamaliga

Love macarons? Want to bake your own? Want them to look like these?









Here's an excerpt to BAKING MACARONS: THE SWISS MERINGUE METHOD
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2018/08/23/baking-macarons-the-swiss-meringue-method-excerpt/


----------



## Suffolk Steven

Check out my new blog post: 'My favourite fantasy books'


----------



## LGOULD

I explain how self-publishing is like scaling a border wall at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Brevoort

I've posted an excerpt from my forthcoming non-fiction work, *The Disaster Tourist.*

*The Disaster Tourist* is about life as a journalist or relief worker in the war zones and humanitarian disaster areas of the last couple of decades.

The excerpt is brief introduction to the utter crazy chaos and insanity of the Somali civil war in Mogadishu. I've never done LSD or any other brain twisting chemical but life in a war zone like Somalia has to resemble an overdose on top of bad booze while suffering an intense mental illness.


----------



## AlexaGrave

Wrote a post about Summoners War. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2018/08/current-game-obsession-summoners-war.html


----------



## Guest

My first experiment in marketing: 99 cent sale 
https://vijayabodach.blogspot.com/2018/09/labor-day-weekend-sale.html


----------



## archaeoroutes

My monthly scifi roundup: https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.com/2018/08/august-scifi-roundup.html


----------



## rileytune

Not long ago I posted, telling people about my new YouTube channel for writers. At the time, I had about 28 subscribers. As of today, I have 136. Thanks so much for the support, comments, views, etc. I love being able to help other writers, and give my point of view on things. Just wanted to say thanks, and hello to all the new viewers. IF you're curious, link is below. Have a good holiday.

www.youtube.com/onewordatatime


----------



## RobertLCollins

New post on how much I wrote in August:
http://robertlcollins.blogspot.com/2018/09/writing-stats-for-august-2018.html


----------



## lisamaliga

Get a unique recipe for baking Cinnamon Roll macarons. Also includes a video!










https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2018/09/05/cinnamon-roll-macarons-recipe/


----------



## jdrew

more thoughts about what artificial intelligence will be like in a couple hundred years.
https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/more-about-artificial-intelligence/


----------



## Guest

https://vijayabodach.blogspot.com/2018/09/happy-bits-and-bobs.html
And happy Rosh Hashanah!!!


----------



## rdperry57

This week's blog!

https://rdperryauthor.blogspot.com/2018/09/at-drive-in-small-town-tales-coming-soon.html


----------



## Queen Mab

I finally wrote another blog post (skipped August completely!): https://gabriellawest.net/2018/09/08/girding-up-for-fall/

Has news of my latest pre-order and an upcoming audiobook...


----------



## Suffolk Steven

Check out my new post:  non-fiction - sources of inspiration
Some suggested non-fiction books for authors of fantasy, SF and horror books.


----------



## RobertLCollins

More pictures from past travels:
http://robertlcollins.blogspot.com/2018/09/more-old-pictures-part-2.html


----------



## Guest

Hurricane plans include a writing retreat with my furry companions: https://vijayabodach.blogspot.com/2018/09/deja-vu.html


----------



## AlexaGrave

After way too long, I've posted another entry in The Adventures of Karriya the Wizard. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2018/09/the-adventures-of-karriya-wizard-gods.html


----------



## Joseph Malik

*"30-Day Cliff, My Ass."

One release. Two years. Ten thousand sales. How I did it.*

http://josephmalik.com/30-day


----------



## onguard74

A pretty comprehensive overview of the urban fantasy genre...

https://www.npmartin.com/modern-magic-a-complete-newcomers-guide-to-all-things-urban-fantasy/


----------



## Guest

A long, ranty post on another storm: https://vijayabodach.blogspot.com/2018/09/a-summer-of-shame.html


----------



## KevinH

Just posted about reaching 10,000 in audiobooks sales:

http://kevinhardman.blogspot.com/2018/09/new-milestone-10000-audiobooks-sold.html


----------



## KevinH

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Congratulations, Kevin. That's awesome, man.


Thanks. I feel blessed in that readers/listeners seem to like my work. Now I just have to get the next book out...


----------



## Guest

Jeff, we're good. Thank you. I've finished all my evening chores. Windy. The deluge will come tonight. I feel badly for the folks up in NC with Florence parked over there for over 24 hrs. The flood damage is going to be awful. I know Houston still hasn't recovered from Harvey.  

And I absolutely loved the 10,000 sales posts, Kevin and Joseph.


----------



## KevinH

Vijaya said:


> And I absolutely loved the 10,000 sales posts, Kevin and Joseph.


Thanks, I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## Joseph Malik

Vijaya said:


> Jeff, we're good. Thank you. I've finished all my evening chores. Windy. The deluge will come tonight. I feel badly for the folks up in NC with Florence parked over there for over 24 hrs. The flood damage is going to be awful. I know Houston still hasn't recovered from Harvey.
> 
> And I absolutely loved the 10,000 sales posts, Kevin and Joseph.


Thanks. I hope there was something in there that people could learn from. I mean, besides how to drop an F-bomb as every part of speech.


----------



## rdperry57

For those of you who follow tennis, here's my latest blog!
https://rdperryauthor.blogspot.com/2018/09/serena-williams-and-us-open-meltdown.html


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about Laura Ingalls Wilder and accusations of cultural insensitivity at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## jdrew

My latest blog post was a short blurb about trying to come up with a name for a book series. Originally I wasn't planning a second book but kept getting requests from readers so went for it and then realized I'd need to name the series now that book 2 is nearly ready to publish.
https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/bula-bridge-series-named/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

Today we spent a couple of hours at Trader Joe's and had far more fun than grocery shopping should be, but we got quite a lovely bounty!

http://kalistempleofdoom.blogspot.com/2018/09/i-heart-trader-joes-hard.html


----------



## AlexaGrave

Posted about how my new writing routine is going. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2018/09/the-new-writing-routine-until-it.html


----------



## Sam Kates

A look at my favourite post-apocalyptic novels.
http://samkates.co.uk/2018/10/04/this-is-the-way-the-world-ends/

[edit: typo]


----------



## RBC

Created a 5-Day Email Mini-Course for getting better book covers as an indie author. It will help with picking better cover designs for books, to hire better cover designer because you can judge their skills better, and sell more books:

https://www.rockingbookcovers.com/5-days-to-better-book-covers/


----------



## Tonya Snow-Cook

I'm guilty of not having posted in my blog lately. My last post was nearly a year ago, but the topic is very relevant today. In this particular blog post, I ponder the state of indie publishing since I began self-publishing and wonder how things in the indie industry will be in the next five years. Check it out if you like: http://tscook.blogspot.com/2017/11/curious-case-of-indie-publishing-in.html


----------



## thanksfortheadvice

I've begun using my blog for thought organization. It's a place to put writing inspirations, themes, cool history...

Posts are usually short, off-the-cuff, and related to teen social issues, societal conflicts, leadership, or whatever topics I'm wrestling with as I write my young adult historical war/coming of age series.

Last week's post is on _Tribe: On Homecoming and Belonging_ by Sebastian Junger. Mr. Junger asserts that modern society--as opposed to the soldier's PTS(D)--might be more responsible for the difficulties warriors/soldiers have reintegrating.

Check it out here:

https://www.thestoneeagle.com/pks-blog/2018/10/11/inspiration-of-the-week-tribe-by-sebastian-junger


----------



## AlexaGrave

A new post on 1001 Reasons Not To Clean! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2018/10/1001-reasons-not-to-clean-41-through-45.html


----------



## Queen Mab

I have a new book out  This book completes the trilogy that began with Elsie Street:

https://gabriellawest.net/2018/10/07/return-to-carlsbad-out-shortly-and-an-arc-offer/


----------



## Henry_

New post about the Amazon algorithm (5th in a series): https://www.selfpublishingreview.com/2018/10/is-there-an-amazon-update-to-categories-and-keywords/


----------



## Sam Kates

The first in a short series looking at the world of editing. http://samkates.co.uk/2018/10/19/editing-part-1/


----------



## David R. Larson

Hadn't posted in my blog for almost a year.

http://www.writerdavidlarson.com/2018/10/10/news-of-differing-varieties/


----------



## lisamaliga

Do you like chocolate? Chocolate cupcakes with orange frosting and a bit of spice?

Here's the recipe and video tutorial! 
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2018/10/22/chocolate-orange-spice-cupcakes-recipe-video-tutorial/










Happy Baking!


----------



## LGOULD

How I try to make literary use of sports "tragedies" at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## jdrew

a short post on why writers need editors - well at least one of the reasons I need mine
https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/why-editors-are-important/


----------



## rdperry57

This week's post is *(Lack of) Motivation and Frustrations of the Writer*.

https://rdperryauthor.blogspot.com/2018/10/lack-of-motivation-and-frustrations-of.html


----------



## archaeoroutes

A selection of space marine and space detective books: https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.com/2018/10/the-october-round-up-of-scifi-books.html


----------



## SVD

Happy Halloween! Don't let the Red-Eyes bite.  

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/17506797-happy-halloween-2018


----------



## AlexaGrave

My NaNo goals as well as a couple Halloween pics. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2018/11/nanowrimo-and-halloween-2018.html


----------



## Sam Kates

One man's ongoing (and losing) battle with marketing: http://samkates.co.uk/2018/11/02/marketing-for-muppets-part-4/


----------



## C. Gold

Since it was Blizzcon weekend, I decided to talk about story telling in World of Warcraft. It was also a great excuse to post YouTube links to the exceptional cinematics the Blizzard team have created to tell the story of this expansion so far.

http://www.thegoldenelm.org/2018/11/

Example of telling a backstory through song:


----------



## AlexaGrave

Another Summoners War post. I need help deciding which monster to work on next!

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2018/11/summoners-war-which-mon-is-next.html


----------



## 98475

I've posted a few times in the last week to my blog: https://theofficialericreese.wordpress.com/. I usually write about self-help and humanities although my author profile has a bit of everything. Check it out!


----------



## Sam Kates

My first foray into the world of audiobooks came to fruition this week with publication of the audio version of _The Cleansing_. An opportune time, then, to blog about the process that went into producing it. 
http://samkates.co.uk/2018/11/16/audiobooks/


----------



## Kali.Amanda

About a tool that may save family gatherings this holiday season, relationships, and maybe even lives!

https://amapolapress.blogspot.com/2018/11/make-festivities-great-again.html


----------



## jdrew

My latest post was about how authors, like me, often get away with inserting their personal opinions or views into their novels by letting their characters voice that thought. But, of course, it cannot look so obvious that it is the author speaking or the reader is going to be unhappy.
https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/authors-inserting-their-views/


----------



## scott.marmorstein

Here's a hastily written post on "how I get my ideas". https://scottdmarmorstein.com/2018/11/19/how-i-get-my-ideas/


----------



## LGOULD

How satisfying is it for writers to use fiction to get revenge on their adversaries? I discussed this on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## jdrew

I just posted a short note about one thing that upsets me with authors and publishers who mess up a good series with a cheap trick trying to get you to buy the next book.
https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/one-publishing-trick-i-hate/​


----------



## time was

Primarily for mystery readers, I've just started an occasional series of posts called Crime World Trivia. My gaol is to provide an interesting look into the world of cops and bad guys, both fictional and real. https://annadrakeauthor.com/2018/11/20/crime-world-trivia-1/


----------



## M.H. Thaung

When I have the opportunity, I like to interview people with unusual hobbies or occupations.

Here's an interview with a truffle farmer: https://mhthaung.com/2018/11/27/author-interview-dick-pyle/


----------



## Sam Kates

A departure from the norm as I welcome my first guest. Tom East and I go back a long way, and I'm delighted to host him on my blog on the day his first venture into the world of independent publishing begins. Not bad for a septuagenarian.
http://samkates.co.uk/2018/11/30/guest-post-tom-east/


----------



## NalaWriting25

I haven't posted in quite a while, but I have created an outline of what I want to post and a rough schedule of topics. Now...to get my butt in gear and do it


----------



## scott.marmorstein

*I'm doing something quite different on my blog.* I'm handwriting and posting the images of that to the blog.

It's an experiment, but here's the end result: https://scottdmarmorstein.com/2018/12/01/handwriting-or-how-were-writing-ourselves-out-of-existence/


----------



## archaeoroutes

The November Round-up of Scifi Books: https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.com/2018/11/the-november-round-up-of-scifi-books.html


----------



## Jd488

I achieved my NaNoWriMo goal, but things went a little haywire. It's Done


----------



## mdeichler

November Reading Round-Up. I managed to read 4 books along with writing 50K words on my current WIP.


----------



## AlexaGrave

My NaNo Fail... and cat videos! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2018/12/nano-2018-check-in-and-cat-videos.html


----------



## jdrew

posted about my (or one of my) experiences with on line shopping and required memberships
https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/amazon-and-memberships/


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about Roseanne Barr's television show, both with and without her, at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## askyermom

My latest: password selection advice - https://blog.askyermom.com/2018/12/12/how-should-i-choose-passwords/


----------



## Sam Kates

The 4th Annual Sam Kates office party: http://samkates.co.uk/2018/12/14/the-4th-annual-sam-kates-office-party/


----------



## lisamaliga

Like cookies? How 'bout healthy and deliciously chewy oatmeal raisin cookies? Here's the recipe AND video!

https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2018/12/09/oatmeal-raisin-cookies-with-einkorn-wheat-flour-recipe-video/


----------



## Sam Kates

A merry Christmas post. http://samkates.co.uk/2018/12/21/a-very-merry-christmas/


----------



## Queen Mab

Season's Greetings from my editing blog!

https://editforindies.com/2018/12/21/seasons-greetings/


----------



## OfficialEthanJ

Three tracks of varying lengths that launched, and fuel the Ana Lode series:

https://www.officialethanjohnson.com/the-music-of-ana-lode


----------



## MaxDaemon

Thanks for the inspiration! I just made a blog and a silly opening post!


----------



## AlexaGrave

Forced myself to post about my progress in 2018. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2018/12/2018-good-riddance.html


----------



## tdecastro31

Did a What I am Reading post this a.m. 
www.tonydwritespulp.com


----------



## Brevoort

For some reason, this post of mine about notebooks has become one of the most viewed on any of my websites.

"Never Forget Another Idea Again - Writers & Journalists"


----------



## CMH

Reflection on the year, and goals for 2019.

http://cmharald.net/new-year-review


----------



## AlexaGrave

Goals for 2019! I am determined that this is going to be a better year for writing. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/01/2019-determination.html


----------



## LGOULD

I posted some thoughts about publishing to Amazon directly for the first time on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## AlexaGrave

I'm trying something new and doing Mini Mind Splat posts about twice per month. Just commentary on things tumbling through my head. Nothing too serious. The first one is on tea!

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/01/mini-mind-splat-1-tea.html


----------



## D.J. Gelner

I'm just getting back into writing fiction after a LONG hiatus (very long story--will post about it eventually), but now I've got a little one on the way, and rededicating myself to making a go of it.

As part of that, trying something kind of weird: releasing a sequel on my blog, one chapter per week, to try to build my mailing list.

So far I've released 5 chapters, and I've gotten about 11 subscribers haha. Want to be really transparent and blog about my journey to revive my "dead" first book, launch this second one, and build my list...

But for now, if you want to take a look at how it's going, here's the first chapter:

http://www.djgelner.com/2018/12/corcoran-was-time-traveler-chapter-one.html


----------



## Joseph Malik

Blog post on that whole "craft" thing and why it's, you know, good. And stuff.


----------



## Sam Kates

Editing - Part 2 
http://samkates.co.uk/2019/01/11/editing-part-2/


----------



## jdrew

I recently posted my dislike of companies that want you to buy a membership in order to buy stuff.
Pisses me off, though too often I fall for it.
https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/amazon-and-memberships/


----------



## AlexaGrave

My next 5, 46 through 50, for 1001 Reasons Not To Clean. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/01/1001-reasons-not-to-clean-46-through-50.html


----------



## Sebourn

I discuss NaNoWriMo and my new novel, Rattus Rattus:

https://mitchsebourn.blogspot.com


----------



## Mark Feggeler

"Middle grade fiction is a tough market. I'd stand a better chance at commercial success writing an un-illustrated 400-year history of gout."

https://paleramblings.blogspot.com/2019/01/five-year-mission.html


----------



## C. Gold

I discuss my new paranormal book coming out and how I abused the Seattle Underground to hide corpses and demons. 
http://www.thegoldenelm.org/new-paranormal-release/


----------



## AlexaGrave

Mini Mind Splat! On snow. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/01/mini-mind-splat-2-snow.html


----------



## W.L. Wright

Yesterday I posted an update and a thank you. Today I did a post for other broke authors. I mostly post writing including short stories and poems. Now that the feed goes to my Amazon page I feel a little chilled


----------



## Sam Kates

A look at some of my favourite, and not so favourite, books by one of my go-to authors, Stephen King.
http://samkates.co.uk/2019/01/25/stephen-king-books/


----------



## D.J. Gelner

Still releasing my time travel adventure sequel one free chapter at a time (through about 60% or so), hoping to relaunch my first book and get some new email list subs.

Here's the latest installment--Chapter 6:

https://www.djgelner.com/2019/01/cwatt-chapter-6.html

Will be starting a series on re-launching a now-dead book that used to do pretty well--essentially live-blogging as I go, so will update here when that posts.

Thanks all!

-D.J.


----------



## tdecastro31

I have blurbs on my mind. So, I post a couple of blurbs from books I recently purchased.
https://tonydwritespulp.com/2019/01/26/having-fun-with-blurbs/


----------



## KevinH

Just posted about my latest release, _Replication (Kid Sensation #6)_:

http://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/at-long-last-replication-kid-sensation-6-has-been-released/


----------



## AlexaGrave

Another Summoners War post, including my transmogrified Shaina. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/01/summoners-war-look-at-pretties.html


----------



## Queen Mab

I posted about my first audiobook release (nonfiction, short, a look at the issues girls and women face with ADHD, as well as my own personal story with it!).

https://gabriellawest.net/2019/01/19/connecting-the-dots-published-in-audiobook-format/


----------



## mdeichler

Just a day or two late for my January reading wrap-up...

https://writingswanderings.blogspot.com/2019/02/january-books.html


----------



## jm2019

I talked about how I'm dealing with the Writer's Block.

https://medium.com/@jay.penner/i-cant-write-another-word-fighting-the-writer-s-block-780cdeb6bcae


----------



## LGOULD

I posted some thoughts about the Netflix series "Riverdale," supposedly based on the Archie Comics but quite a departure, on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## AlexaGrave

Mini Mind Splat! Sleep and all-nighters. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/02/mini-mind-splat-3-sleep.html


----------



## Sam Kates

One writer's ongoing struggle with marketing, though he's getting a little better.
http://samkates.co.uk/2019/02/08/marketing-for-muppets-part-5/


----------



## W.L. Wright

I am mourning the loss of Google+ while I update my blog to my crazy week of supreme goodness. I got a five star on The Earthlings and Return to Limerick and an excellent review on a short story and it all happened in the last two days! 

But I have tried to put up more writing because that's where and why all my traffic came from before I launched my books on Amazon. But hey I felt a lot of thankful feelings so I had to express them to the public who was holding up and appreciating my stories. Creme de la creme I am in author's heaven. 

So I just started my next book and got the first chapter done. Super happy with it because it is a robot story and I love robots. But trying to keep up with giving those that gave me the motivation to write on another dose in a G world, well sometimes but not always. I have R stories just no R novels. But when everyone else loved $%#$% I was at i love the word pumpkin.


----------



## tdecastro31

Posted a little bit about how I work with ideas...

https://tonydwritespulp.com/2019/02/09/ideas/


----------



## lisamaliga

I've just posted my favorite recipe for Almond macarons.
https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2019/02/08/almond-macarons-recipe-video-tutorial/


----------



## KevinH

Posted about my most recent book launch: https://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/replication-anatomy-of-a-book-launch/


----------



## isaacsweeney

I posted a guide for teaching English Language Arts in urban, low-income high schools. It's the manual I wish I had back when I started teaching. Hopefully, it will help some folks out there.

https://writealreadycom.wordpress.com/2019/02/11/how-to-teach-english-in-low-income-urban-schools/


----------



## AlexaGrave

Just info about my ARC Readers List and how to sign up. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/02/free-books-reviews-click-bait-title-lol.html


----------



## stacyjuba

Here are a few recent posts:
*50 Books for Boys Guaranteed to Get Them Reading*: https://www.hockeyrivalsbooks.com/books-for-boys/

*New BookTube Channel for Book Lovers:* https://stacyjuba.com/blog/2019/01/10/booktube-channel/
*
New Hockey Website and Blog for Families*: https://stacyjuba.com/blog/2019/01/11/hockey-website/


----------



## anotherpage

Nope


----------



## mdeichler

A short entry with the cover reveal for my next release

https://writingswanderings.blogspot.com/2019/02/decision-in-paris-cover-real.html


----------



## AlexaGrave

Mini Mind Splat time, about... time. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/02/mini-mind-splat-4-time.html


----------



## Michael Houston

This is a few days old, but I'm quite proud of it. It's based on a great idea of a writer friend of mine:

Story Idea and Plot Generator - A Low-Tech Solution


----------



## jdrew

My last blog was about things my editor had to say about the manuscript I'm working on. Like or not, editors (good ones anyway) know what they're talking about and it pays to listen.
https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/bula-bridge-almost-done/


----------



## isaacsweeney

I blogged about my favorite writing rule. Here's the link. https://writealreadycom.wordpress.com/2019/02/21/1-writing-rule-to-change-everything-be-concise/ 

Here's some stuff from the post.

I used to tell my students that if they don't get anything out of my class, please remember this one rule: "Vigorous writing is concise."

I didn't come up with it; William Strunk, Jr. did in The Elements of Style. I mean, I'm sure he didn't invent the notion, but he made it one of the "elements," and it sure has stood the test of time as a great writing rule. Maybe the greatest writing rule. It certainly is my favorite.

When I worked as a journalist, my editor would say it over and over: "Vigorous writing is concise." When I became an editor, then a teacher, I said it over and over: "Vigorous writing is concise." Here's the longer version of the rule:



> Vigorous writing is concise. A sentence should contain no unnecessary words, a paragraph no unnecessary sentences, for the same reason that a drawing should have no unnecessary lines and a machine no unnecessary parts. This requires not that the writer make all his sentences short, or that he avoid all detail and treat his subjects only in outline, but that every word tell.


-- The Elements of Style

A click over to the page of inspirational quotations has different versions of this same rule because it's so good. Here's one of them:



> If you would be pungent, be brief; for it is with words as with sunbeams - the more they are condensed, the deeper they burn.


--Robert Southey

All good, right?

Well, I want to take it even further. I think this is the most important writing rule because it encompasses so many other writing rules. It's an umbrella rule. One rule to rule them all. ......

Click over to read the rest: https://writealreadycom.wordpress.com/2019/02/21/1-writing-rule-to-change-everything-be-concise/


----------



## EmberKent

I started writing at a young age in roleplaying communities. There would often be rules made against the failure of this mantra: purple prose. While no one ever said "vigorous writing is concise", there was the unspoken expectation that writers, especially newbie writers in the community, chill out with the aimless rambling of description and flowery language. 

I'm not sure about it being the one rule to rule them all, but it's certainly a big one. There are more situations in which concise writing is better than there are situations in which it's not. Far more, I think.


----------



## Sam Kates

Guest hosting today. A mutli-talented individual who writes, amongst other things, comic books: http://samkates.co.uk/2019/02/22/guest-post-bill-mccormick/


----------



## AlexaGrave

I was long overdue to post a Writing Prompt. Turn back time! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/02/writing-prompt-4-turn-back-time.html


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about the second volume of Sylvia Plath's letters (1956-1963) on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Queen Mab

Posted about National Grammar Day and a discounted editing offer:

https://editforindies.com/2019/03/04/happy-national-grammar-day/


----------



## KevinH

I just posted about computers and technology dumbing us down: http://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/calculators-and-computers-is-technology-dumbing-us-down/


----------



## C. Gold

I posted about the snowmageddon in Seattle, complete with pictures! 
http://www.thegoldenelm.org/seattle-snowmageddon/


----------



## AlexaGrave

Mini Mind Splat! This time about the elusive unicorn of balance.

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/03/mini-mind-spalt-5-balance.html


----------



## Sam Kates

The sixth and perhaps final Marketing for Muppets post: http://samkates.co.uk/2019/03/08/marketing-for-muppets-part-6/


----------



## AlexaGrave

Release day for me.  I posted an excerpt of one of the stories in the collection.

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/03/born-of-blood-and-spells-release-and.html


----------



## Queen Mab

Oregon author Paula Butterfield guest-blogged about the surprising similarities between artists Berthe Morisot and Joan Mitchell. Her historical novel about Morisot, _La Luministe_, is out shortly. https://gabriellawest.net/2019/03/13/the-abstract-impressionism-of-berthe-morisot-and-joan-mitchell/


----------



## KevinH

Posted about the release of my latest audiobook: http://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/new-audiobook-release-replication/


----------



## M.H. Thaung

I cracked and wrote a piece about academic predatory publishing:

https://mhthaung.com/2019/03/09/unmissable-opportunities/

Debating whether to follow it up with one on predatory conferences...


----------



## AlexaGrave

A Mini Mind Splat about dying eggs. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/03/mini-mind-splat-6-colored-eggs.html


----------



## archaeoroutes

The February round-up of scifi books: https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.com/2019/02/the-february-roundup-of-scifi-books.html


----------



## Sam Kates

A guest post: American author Mike Van Horn talking about the role of music in his science fiction works. 
http://samkates.co.uk/2019/03/22/guest-post-mike-van-horn/


----------



## chrisstevenson

Got a new/blog/website called Christy's Young Adult Fabuliers. It's a mess 'cause I've never done one before--it's getting better. I've in and out of comatose for nearly four years. But I have a YA Screamcatcher trilogy coming out and think that it's at least important to get some eyes on it. Oh, and there's blog articles too. I'm also the author of Guerrilla Warfare for Writers (Special weapons and tactics).


----------



## chrisstevenson

Well, like an idiot, I forgot to put up the blog post link:

My Dream Catcher Story: https://christysyoungadultimagineers.com/2019/03/26/my-dream-catcher-story/


----------



## AlexaGrave

Long overdue post on _Captain Marvel_. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/04/captain-marvel-higher-further-faster.html


----------



## LGOULD

Do your characters sometimes turn out more despicable than you intended? I posted some thoughts about this at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Sam Kates

Another guest post - the delightful Maggie Plummer talking about turning life into fiction: http://samkates.co.uk/2019/04/05/guest-post-maggie-plummer/


----------



## KevinH

Posted about how expensive it is to produce audiobooks: http://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/so-just-how-expensive-is-it-to-produce-audiobooks/


----------



## mdeichler

Just a short post to my readers about the newest release 

https://writingswanderings.blogspot.com/2019/04/discord-in-provence-is-live.html


----------



## AlexaGrave

New Mini Mind Splat. This time on moods. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/04/mini-mind-splat-7-moods.html


----------



## chrisstevenson

Guerrilla Warfare For Writers: SHOW ME THE MONEY

https://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/2019/04/show-me-money.html


----------



## jdrew

Latest blog was to finally announce that my latest book would in fact be released despite all the issues that seemed to prevent it.
https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/bula-bridge-update-2/


----------



## isaacsweeney

I'm trying to raise money for teachers in Virginia. Check it out. https://writealreadycom.wordpress.com/2019/04/02/teachers-need-money-virginiateacherchallenge/  If you can spare a couple bucks, thanks. If you can't, please share. Thanks.


----------



## KevinH

Posted an excerpt from the next book in my _Kid Sensation_ series: http://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/excerpt-from-incarnation-kid-sensation-7/


----------



## Queen Mab

Posted about the burning of Notre Dame yesterday:

https://gabriellawest.net/2019/04/15/the-day-that-notre-dame-burned/


----------



## AlexaGrave

Another Summoners War post for me. Here be dragons. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/04/summoners-war-new-toys.html


----------



## Sam Kates

A not-so-serious look at some grammar 'rules'
http://samkates.co.uk/2019/04/19/grammar-part-3/


----------



## JMillington

Writing Cleaner, Tighter Text - a post about cutting crutch words out of your prose:

http://www.jamesmillington.net/2019/04/19/writing-cleaner-tighter-text/


----------



## Will Kurth

Leveling Up IRL​
https://highdesertwriter.com/2019/04/23/leveling-up-irl/​


----------



## AlexaGrave

A Mini Mind Splat about Mini Mind Splats! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/04/mini-mind-splat-8-mini-mind-splats.html


----------



## jm2019

I tend to write from time to time. https://jaypenner.com/bloglist though my latest one has nothing to do with my writing and was about the M87 black hole image. https://jaypenner.com/m87


----------



## archaeoroutes

Dormice and scifi books: https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.com/2019/04/the-april-roundup-of-scifi-books.html


----------



## Gavin E Parker

Not since last August.  I'm in the process of gearing up for this August's post, because it's all about posting regularly, right?


----------



## LGOULD

I describe some of my battles with bureaucracies on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## JMillington

*Five Easy Steps To Ensure You're Writing, Not Editing
*
(How To Avoid Getting Stuck In The Editing Loop!)

http://www.jamesmillington.net/2019/05/01/five-easy-steps-to-ensure-youre-writing-not-editing/


----------



## chrisstevenson

From Guerrilla Warfare for Writers and Christy's Young Adult Blog:

Urban v.s. Portal Fantasy: It's WAR!

https://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/2019/05/portal-vs-urban-fantasy-its-war.html


----------



## Sam Kates

Guest post today: Kath Middleton talking about genre.
http://samkates.co.uk/2019/05/03/guest-post-kath-middleton/


----------



## jdrew

I did a physical tour on Friday to promote my latest book. I've never done anything like this before and had to write about it in my blog.
https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/bula-bridge-promo-circuit/


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Due to chronic (perhaps terminal) ADD, I recently started a new blog to post reviews of Audible books. Consider it backpay for a lifetime spent abusing CliffsNotes and avoiding book reports.

The Audible Report - https://audiblereport.blogspot.com


----------



## AlexaGrave

Overdue for a post (getting sick sucks). But finally posted about Avengers: Endgame. Spoilers!

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/05/avengers-endgame-how-does-time-travel.html


----------



## C. Gockel

I did a Book Review of Games of Command: https://www.cgockelwrites.com/2019/05/14/book-review-games-of-command-by-linnea-sinclair/

I'm going to point my newsletter to it and see if they like it.


----------



## chrisstevenson

Fan-Fiction Without Knowing It?
https://christysyoungadultimagineers.com/2019/05/16/fan-fiction-without-knowing-it/


----------



## Will Kurth

Social Media Sucks (Time Mostly)​highdesertwriter.com​https://bit.ly/2VwHtfs​


----------



## Sam Kates

A reading post today - a look at some of my favourite thrillers: http://samkates.co.uk/2019/05/17/thrills-and-spills/


----------



## jdrew

Posted today about a book signing I just got confirmed. Looking forward to talking with people in Quincy IL who read my kind of novels.
https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/book-signing/


----------



## kyokominamino

I posted an all-new excerpt of my upcoming novel, Of Dawn and Embers (Of Cinder and Bone Book #3)!

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/of-dawn-and-embers-excerpt-1/


----------



## LGOULD

I discuss how Game of Thrones has influenced my writing and encouraged imaginative writing in general at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## KevinH

I posted about completing the next book in my _Kid Sensation_ series: http://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/a-quick-word-about-incarnation-kid-sensation-7/


----------



## chrisstevenson

The Mysterious Teenage Hominid

Writing For Teens:

https://christysyoungadultimagineers.com/2019/05/24/the-mysterious-teenage-hominid/


----------



## CMH

A night out at The Lehman Trilogy

http://www.cmharald.net/the-lehman-trilogy-a-night-at-the-theatre


----------



## AlexaGrave

Just some before and after pictures of the painting we did this weekend. 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/05/so-long-yellow.html


----------



## Nina Huffney

Thanks to several helpful and encouraging forum members, I've gotten my blog up. It's awfully barebones at the moment, but I did post What is 'The Lolly Gang'? today - just a little backstory to my current project. Go me!


----------



## Nina Huffney

thejayman said:


> I talked about how I'm dealing with the Writer's Block.
> 
> https://medium.com/@jay.penner/i-cant-write-another-word-fighting-the-writer-s-block-780cdeb6bcae


I enjoyed reading this piece by *thejayman*. It's very relatable with some smart suggestions for dealing with blockage. I particularly like this section:



> Once I hit the goal, unless I'm in a charged state, I stop and switch to something else related to writing. The switch keeps my mind fresh and rejuvenated for the next day and helps avoid burnouts. It's kind of like stopping eating delicious food before you're full - that way you keep the hunger and desire for the next time.


*EDITED TO ADD...*

Oops! 'blocks' not 'blockage'. Bad word choice on my part.


----------



## KevinH

Posted about _BookBub Recommendations and Other Cool Things_: https://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/bookbub-recommendations-and-other-cool-things/


----------



## jdrew

Latest blog is about my experience at a book signing at Quincy Books in Illinois. 
Indie Authors should take note - there are opportunities out there for us.

https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/book-signing-in-quincy/


----------



## Sam Kates

Guest post: Zachry Wheeler, the author of _Transient_, discussing self-editing: http://samkates.co.uk/2019/05/31/guest-post-zachry-wheeler/


----------



## chrisstevenson

CHRISTY'S BLOG: THE AWARDS CONTEST IS FINALLY HERE: I NEED YOUR HELP WITH A SIMPLE TWO CLICKS.

https://christysyoungadultimagineers.com/2019/06/01/the-awards-contest-is-here/


----------



## jslewis

I switched to Instagram as a marketing tool to replace blogging


----------



## M.H. Thaung

https://mhthaung.com/2019/06/10/author-interview-stephen-briggs/

This is an interview with Stephen Briggs - among other things, he writes the Discworld plays and has narrated some of the audiobooks.


----------



## KevinH

I posted an excerpt from my upcoming release _Incarnation (A Kid Sensation Novel)_: http://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/another-excerpt-from-incarnation-kid-sensation-7/


----------



## kellymcclymer

Do you wait for inspiration? Or do you set the timer and write until it goes off?

I've started blogging on Medium. I have a Hack Your Muse publication, but this is from my How Many Rules Can I Break Before I Die publication. Advice I heard many times, but didn't always listen to! Stop waiting for inspiration and write.
https://medium.com/how-many-rules-can-i-break-before-i-die/stop-waiting-for-inspiration-and-write-8e3a859bc0e9


----------



## AlexaGrave

Finally a new writing tip. This time I talk about self-care! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/06/writing-tip-4-self-care.html


----------



## mdeichler

A little throwback to a favorite Nancy Drew trilogy from the early nineties.

https://writingswanderings.blogspot.com/2019/06/throwback-thursday-passport-to-romance.html


----------



## Rick D Hesperus

I've been writing for a while but just got back into the game. I have a strong desire to finally finish a novel. With all the resistance that comes with writing the novel I haven't had the will to start a blog, even thought I know I should. Can I somehow make the blog into a writing aid that HELPS me write more pages? 

Suggestions?


----------



## Nina Huffney

It's sweltering here!  Okay, so it's no longer in the 90s, but I'm a fragile flower and anything above 80 gets me b****ing. And thus were autumnal vacation thoughts born: Romantic Disneyland.


----------



## Sam Kates

Random, lighthearted musings on the believability, or not, of speculative fiction:
http://samkates.co.uk/2019/06/14/utter-bunkum-part-1/


----------



## Nina Huffney

I would like to recommend the above piece by *Sam Kates* to anyone who enjoys speculative fiction. I found it to be fun and well expressed.

I like this part, in particular:


> I think there's a line, the placement of which will vary from person to person, beyond which our willingness to suspend disbelief becomes stretched to breaking point. At that moment, what we are being asked as readers or viewers to swallow becomes too much, it becomes too ridiculous, and we're no longer willing to play along. The best fiction writers and screenwriters, the best TV and film directors, are those with the ability to embroil their audience in the work so completely that the line is pushed farther and farther away. Perhaps so far away some of us may never reach it.


----------



## Sam Kates

Nina Huffney said:


> I would like to recommend the above piece by *Sam Kates* to anyone who enjoys speculative fiction. I found it to be fun and well expressed.


Why, thank you, Nina. It's nice to know that members sometimes click on the links we post on this thread.


----------



## chrisstevenson

YA Review of Consequences by Darlene McGarrity:

https://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Queen Mab

I posted in my editorial services blog, Edit for Indies, about the heat (now gone!), a recent African American novel I edited, and a 10 percent all-summer-long discount for editing and proofreading:

https://editforindies.com/2019/06/11/too-darned-hot-new-10-off-deal-all-summer-starts-now/


----------



## Will Kurth

latest post from highdesertwriter.com​1K to not use your smart phone for a week?​https://bit.ly/2XSEq3a​


----------



## KevinH

Just posted a cover reveal for "Incarnation (Kid Sensation #7)" http://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/cover-reveal-incarnation-kid-sensation-7/


----------



## Nina Huffney

Sam Kates said:


> Why, thank you, Nina. It's nice to know that members sometimes click on the links we post on this thread.


*Sam*, I'll admit I don't normally search out blogs but - after being a kboarder for several months - I've discovered that people here are a delightfully diverse group. I've only perused a few of the pages in this thread, and have found writings that are informative, thought-provoking, and humorous.

If I hadn't randomly scanned one of the back pages, I would have missed *Kali.Amanda*'s blog post, from last September, regarding her Trader Joe's haul.


----------



## Sam Kates

Nina Huffney said:


> *Sam*, I'll admit I don't normally search out blogs but - after being a kboarder for several months - I've discovered that people here are a delightfully diverse group. I've only perused a few of the pages in this thread, and have found writings that are informative, thought-provoking, and humorous.
> 
> If I hadn't randomly scanned one of the back pages, I would have missed *Kali.Amanda*'s blog post, from last September, regarding her Trader Joe's haul.


Yes, I agree, this is a diverse bunch of people. And an all the more interestiing place to hang out as a result. I will also confess to not often clicking links to blogs, but when I do it's usually to find something informative and/or entertaining.


----------



## leejordan

*I normally post just once in a while. However, I decided to write something every other day.* It is my official author site, but why not use it to talk about whatever I want to talk about? I may piss people off, but what the heck? People are all offended and pissed off about something most of the time anyway. Right? 

Here are my last four posts:

*#RESTART and Seyed Mohammad Hosseini - Is Regime Change Possible in Iran?*
http://fictionbyphoenix.com/restart-and-seyed-mohammad-hosseini/

*BENEFITS OF MILK THISTLE - BLUE ZONES*
http://fictionbyphoenix.com/benefits-of-milk-thistle-blue-zones/


*Win Prizes*
http://fictionbyphoenix.com/win-prizes/

*Book Review - ICE, by Kevin Tinto*
http://fictionbyphoenix.com/book-review-ice-by-kevin-tinto/

*Some of the things I like to jabber about:*
Reviews of books we think are special.
Flash Fiction and short stories
Silly stuff.
Observations about national and world events, our unique perspective
A Series - Live to One Hundred and One - Eat like a Peasant to live like a Lord. Eat like a peasant in Sardinia, Russia or Japan, people who are the healthiest around the world, with ideas and recipes.
Articles about health problems and solutions.
Announcements about our books, releases.
Reader Rants
Random Amusements
Writing and promotion tips


----------



## Nina Huffney

As The Gap Grows - Brief prattle regarding a recent restroom experience that led to criminal thoughts.
They're Trying To Get Inside - More brief prattle, but at least it comes with a teensy look at my writing space.


----------



## lisamaliga

Here's a new summer recipe for Banana Coconut Macarons!

https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2019/06/22/banana-coconut-macarons-recipe-video-tutorial/


----------



## LGOULD

Having recently reread some handwritten letters from old friends, I reflected on how they had shown up as characters in my fiction, at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Nina Huffney

*lisamaliga*, I love banana and I love coconut. But I don't recall ever combining the flavors. Now thinking I've been missing out. And that photo is adorable.

*LGOULD*, maybe I'm just moody today, but your piece had me tearing up in places. Very much enjoyed some of your previous blog entries, as well.


----------



## KevinH

Just posted about how KDP Print requires HTML formatting for the blurb of the print version of books: https://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/gumshoe-publishing-the-case-of-the-missing-html/


----------



## chrisstevenson

I got a great interview from Fiona Mcvie from Author Interviews. It came right out of the blue. I've posted it on the blog section of my YA website, Christy Breedlove's YA Fabuliers:

https://christysyoungadultimagineers.com/2019/06/26/author-interviews-by-fiona-mcvie/


----------



## KSRuff

I finally posted to my blog on Sunday after a 7 month dry spell {{{yikes!}}}. The title? What makes food romantic? https://ksruff.com/blog/ I'd love to hear your thoughts if you care to weigh in on that!


----------



## AlexaGrave

A writing progress update for me. 2019 has been way better than 2018! 

http://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/06/writing-update-june-2019.html


----------



## Will Kurth

Rembering Ms. Linda​https://highdesertwriter.com/2019/06/27/remembering-ms-linda/​https://highdesertwriter.com​


----------



## Sam Kates

Another in an ongoing series about grammar. This week, run-on sentences and the misuse of 'like'
http://samkates.co.uk/2019/06/28/grammar-part-4/


----------



## mdeichler

A round-up of children's books read in the last month: https://writingswanderings.blogspot.com/2019/06/june-childrens-books.html


----------



## randallcfloyd

I just posted about how a good blurb can help you finally make those Amazon Ads profitable.


----------



## Nina Huffney

The Changing of the Shirt (or 'All About My Avatar Makeover')


----------



## KevinH

Just posted about a new release - the 7th book in my Kid Sensation series: https://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/new-release-incarnation-a-kid-sensation-novel/


----------



## kyokominamino

Book #3 in my sci-fi/contemporary fantasy is due *July 20, 2019* and the second excerpt is up to read!










http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/of-dawn-and-embers-excerpt-2/


----------



## Doktor von Zwitter

I recently just made one a few days ago.


----------



## William Meikle

A Midsummer Newsletter
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2019/06/18/midsummer-newsletter/


----------



## Nina Huffney

Jungle Romanticism - More prattle. This time on Tarzan and Leiningen.


----------



## AlexaGrave

A new Summoners War post. And it's an emoticon kind of day/post. 

https://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/07/summoners-war-sister-time.html


----------



## Sam Kates

Today I'm hosting American science fiction author A. R. Kavli, talking about producing his own audiobooks: http://samkates.co.uk/2019/07/12/guest-post-a-r-kavli/


----------



## William Meikle

Details of a new edition of an old favorite, a bunch of bargain books, and some news in this newsletter. 
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2019/07/18/july-newsletter-2/


----------



## Nina Huffney

Anticipating Autumn


----------



## LGOULD

I discussed my recent country music tour of the Midwest at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## William Meikle

NEWSFLASH - Free ebook
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2019/07/21/newsflash-free-ebook/


----------



## AlexaGrave

_Spider-Man: Far From Home_ post. 

https://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/07/spider-man-far-from-home-mj-rocks.html


----------



## Sam Kates

A post about the building blocks of a writer's world - words.
http://samkates.co.uk/2019/07/26/weird-words-1/


----------



## Nina Huffney

I love starting the day with a smile and Sam Kates' blog post, 'Weird Words 1', made it happen. 

('I got discombobulated.')


----------



## WriterlyLD

My latest post is about the genre I've selected for my first book, and how I used the methodology from Write to Market as well as tools like KDSpy to pick one I think I can find some success within: http://laurendugan.com/2019/07/24/choosing-my-genre-step-two-the-chosen-one/


----------



## Siriusly

My hat is off to anyone who can consistently post on their own blog, especially in context of a niche. God knows I’ve attempted on and off over the years during lulls. For me it’s usually random topics I can troll that fire me up to consistently post. I enjoy tackling topics from many perspectives, even if they’re not my own personal beliefs. But that most likely comes from my love of fictional tabloids such as Weekly World News for anyone who remembers that. 

I think I like the idea of running a personal blog of sorts as an exercise to keep me writing; however, I feel I might have to come to terms with the fact that it just isn’t for me. 
Anyway, kudos to those of you who regularly blog.😊


----------



## Sam Kates

Nina Huffney said:


> I love starting the day with a smile and Sam Kates' blog post, 'Weird Words 1', made it happen.
> ('I got discombobulated.')


'I got discombobulated' - love it.


----------



## chrisstevenson

The Clancy Tucker Interview at Guerrilla Warfare for Writers:

https://clancytucker.blogspot.com/2019/07/24-july-2019-chris-stevenson-guest.html


----------



## Nina Huffney

Some thoughts on burger culture and living with a burger-fiend: Burger Night.


----------



## KevinH

Just posted about my recent BookBub results: https://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/my-bookbub-promo-and-results/


----------



## CMH

Monthly review posted to my blog http://cmharald.net/july-2019-review


----------



## jdrew

My most recent blog is about another indie author, who I think has a potentially good series and right now it's free.
https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/an-indie-author-worth-your-time/


----------



## Queen Mab

My latest post is a simple image, and quote from Joanna Macy, which sums up what I'm feeling about the two horrible shootings this weekend:

https://gabriellawest.net/2019/08/04/a-thought-for-the-day-and-the-days-ahead/


----------



## William Meikle

My August Newsletter
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2019/08/04/august-newsletter/


----------



## KevinH

Just posted about how my household almost exceeded the limits on our data plan: https://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/streaming-we-hardly-knew-ye/


----------



## Nina Huffney

*KevinH*, that piece was more entertaining than the movie I streamed last night.

It starts out mundanely enough...


> So the last week in July was a little odd around the Hardman household.


...then it hits you with a one-two punch of shock...


> How in the [bleeping] world did we use 900 GB in 3 [bleeping] weeks


...and dismay...


> our internet provider was threatening to charge us if we went over our plan


Then comes the terror...


> "streaming" became the equivalent of a 4-letter word in our house. In fact, I basically became something like a narc, with streaming being tantamount to digital crack


The interrogation scene had _me _sweating.

I give it two thumbs up.


----------



## AlexaGrave

Today's post is pretty much me trying to decide if I'm going to continue blogging as much or not.

And cat pics. That's the most important part, of course. 

https://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/08/decisions-decisions-and-cats.html


----------



## chrisstevenson

Have You Shown Your Reviewers A Lil Luv?

https://christysyoungadultimagineers.com/2019/08/08/reviewers-our-lifeblood/


----------



## Sam Kates

A personal post today about how I'm going to become a full-time writer from November. Eek! 
http://samkates.co.uk/2019/08/09/living-the-dream/


----------



## WriterlyLD

Avalon, fairies and the fickle benevolence of bees:

http://laurendugan.com/2019/08/09/avalon-fairies-and-the-fickle-benevolence-of-bees/


----------



## D. A. J. F.

deleted


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about "The Letters of Sylvia Plath, vol. 2 (1956-1963) on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## William Meikle

Musings on writing in my Sixties
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2019/08/11/musings-on-writing-in-my-sixties/


----------



## mdeichler

After basically taking July off from blogging (  ), I created one on indie books with a connection to the month of August.

https://writingswanderings.blogspot.com/2019/08/indie-august-books.html


----------



## Siriusly

Sam Kates said:


> A personal post today about how I'm going to become a full-time writer from November. Eek!
> http://samkates.co.uk/2019/08/09/living-the-dream/


Congratulations


----------



## WriterlyLD

Some of my favourite fantasy tropes (The Chosen One reigns supreme, for me): http://laurendugan.com/2019/08/16/my-favourite-tropes/


----------



## Sam Kates

Siriusly said:


> Congratulations


Thank you!

Today, a bit of a change - a post in the form of a book quiz:
http://samkates.co.uk/2019/08/23/utter-bunkum-part-2/


----------



## Queen Mab

New post on my Edit for Indies blog about my copyediting rate dropping to .006 per word! https://editforindies.com/2019/08/23/rate-drop/


----------



## alawston

My blogging ground to a halt about a year ago, but now I'm gearing up to relaunch my writing career with some background on my upcoming project: https://andrewlawston.blogspot.com/2019/08/chantecoq-rides-again.html


----------



## AlexaGrave

1001 Reasons Not to Clean - 51-55. 

https://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/08/1001-reasons-not-to-clean-51-through-55.html


----------



## CMH

Review of August output

http://cmharald.net/august-review-2019


----------



## Royal Editorial

New blog post today! Featuring SCIENCE.

https://www.royaleditorial.com/blog/2019/9/2/info-dumps-are-uninformative


----------



## KevinH

Just posted about BookBub Ads audiences: https://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/bookbub-ads-audiences-and-other-cool-things/


----------



## William Meikle

Details of 2 new books in my SEPTEMBER NEWSLETTER
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2019/09/05/september-newsletter/


----------



## Derz7sk

I posted about an open mic gig last weekend that went past midnight. http://www.derzville.com


----------



## chrisstevenson

Reviewers--Our Lifeblood (Part 2)

https://christysyoungadultimagineers.com/2019/09/08/reviewers-our-lifeblood-part-2/


----------



## AlexaGrave

Just a small Writing Update!  https://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/09/life-universe-and-writing-aka-writing.html


----------



## WriterlyLD

Worldbuilding the Fae Realm

http://laurendugan.com/2019/09/12/worldbuilding-the-fae-realm/


----------



## jdrew

I'm on the verge of trying something new - a blog tour. It hasn't started yet but the ball is rolling.
Latest blog post is about it.
https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/going-on-a-blog-tour/


----------



## KevinH

Posted an excerpt from the third book in my Fringe Worlds series: https://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/excerpt-from-ignotus-fringe-worlds-3/


----------



## LGOULD

How do you cope with anxiety while traveling? I posted some thoughts about this on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Brevoort

An excerpt from my forthcoming non-fiction

_*"The Disaster Tourist: Journalists and Relief Workers in War Zones and Humanitarian Disasters"*_

This chapter is about the insane world of drug and gun smuggling from Kenya into Somalia during the Great Famine.

https://rickgrantwriter.com/somalia-in-the-great-famine-its-about-drugs-and-guns/


----------



## chrisstevenson

Celebrity Endorsements @ Christy's Young Adult Fabuliers:
https://christysyoungadultimagineers.com/2019/09/19/celebrity-endorsements/


----------



## Sam Kates

Back from Corfu after one of the most chilling holidays ever. A good excuse to blog about one of my favourite books: http://samkates.co.uk/2019/09/20/in-the-durrells-footsteps/


----------



## jdrew

Posted today about going on a blog tour for my fantasy book series, something I've never done before.
They tell me it'll be fun, so far so good, but we'll see.

https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/fantasy-novel-blog-tour/


----------



## chrisstevenson

Writing Young Adult--Naughty or Nice

https://christysyoungadultimagineers.com/2019/09/30/young-adult-naughty-or-nice/


----------



## KevinH

Just posted about the demise of the Amazon Giveaway and Kindle Matchbook programs: https://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/rip-amazon-giveaway-and-kindle-matchbook/


----------



## William Meikle

A Meikle Book a Day for Halloween - Day 1 - ISLAND LIFE
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2019/10/01/a-meikle-book-a-day-for-halloween-day-1-island-life/


----------



## William Meikle

A Meikle book a day for the Halloween Season, Day 2 - The WATCHERS Trilogy. A Scottish historical vampire fantasy. 
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2019/10/02/a-meikle-book-a-day-for-halloween-day-2-the-watchers-trilogy/


----------



## Sam Kates

On deciding to begin narrating my own audiobooks: http://samkates.co.uk/2019/10/04/audiobooks-part-2/


----------



## William Meikle

A Meikle book a day for the Halloween Season, Day 5 - BROKEN SIGIL - A Supernatural Noir
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2019/10/05/a-meikle-book-a-day-for-halloween-day-5-broken-sigil/


----------



## William Meikle

A Meikle book a day for the Halloween Season, Day 7 - THE HOLE
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2019/10/07/a-meikle-book-a-day-for-halloween-day-7-the-hole/


----------



## KevinH

I posted about books I'm giving away for free: https://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/im-giving-away-free-books/


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I just posted a song I wrote, recorded and then edited into a music video. I've always figured that, if I'm not writing, I should be doing something creative to keep the fires burning. Music, wood-working, baking, whatever.

http://christopherbunn.com/inflatable-hippies-music/


----------



## William Meikle

A Meikle book a day for the Halloween Season, Day 8 - BERSERKER - Vikings vs Yeti!
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2019/10/08/a-meikle-book-a-day-for-halloween-day-8-berserker/


----------



## William Meikle

A Meikle book a day for the Halloween Season, Day 9 - THE EXILED - A Scottish dark fantasy
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2019/10/09/a-meikle-book-a-day-for-halloween-day-9-the-exiled/


----------



## Pyram King

My blog and website are new, but I am attempting to post once a week.
Focusing on my story (series) and relevant information for those who are interested.

Keeping my fingers cross it will generated interest.

This is all new for me.

Last post Oct 2nd 2019
http://destinyswar.com/blog/

Have one to do this week.


----------



## William Meikle

A Meikle book a day for the Halloween Season, Day 10 - CARNACKI: HEAVEN AND HELL
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2019/10/10/a-meikle-book-a-day-for-halloween-day-10-carnacki-heaven-and-hell/


----------



## RBC

Just posted an article for authors who need DIY book cover design ideas or want to understand how cover designers make them better. Hope it will be helpful!

https://www.rockingbookcovers.com/book-cover-design/book-cover-ideas/


----------



## EverynKildare

I'm trying to post more often again.  Currently setting up a Halloween-themed Blog Hop: https://www.everynkildare.com/halloween-event-bloghop


----------



## William Meikle

A Meikle Book a Day for Halloween, Day 11 - THE DUNFIELD TERROR
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2019/10/11/a-meikle-book-a-day-for-halloween-day-11-the-dunfield-terror/


----------



## Pyram King

Done!
Just posted.

http://destinyswar.com/movies-of-the-era/

Need to ramp up to one a week. Unfortunately, real life has my undivided attention for the near-term.


----------



## LGOULD

With anger so rampant these days, can that emotion help fiction writers? I discuss this at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## EverynKildare

Today's Blog Post:

Everyn's Halloween Event 2019: Trick or Treat Scavenger Hunt
https://www.everynkildare.com/single-post/2019/10/15/Everyns-Halloween-Event-2019-Trick-or-Treat-Scavenger-Hunt


----------



## alawston

An introduction to my new translation series here: https://andrewlawston.blogspot.com/2019/10/chantecoq-king-of-detectives-master-of.html


----------



## chrisstevenson

Internet--Harsh, Cruel Words.
https://christysyoungadultimagineers.com/2019/10/16/internet-harsh-cruel-words/


----------



## Sam Kates

Weird Words 2: http://samkates.co.uk/2019/10/18/weird-words-2/


----------



## Emma Kathryn

Gawd, I'm going to have to set up a blog soon, and I'm so dreading it. Churning out a meaningful blog that hits the target with what my readers want every week, when I'm so busy writing other things? Thanks, everyone, for the ideas! I actually have a file called "Blog topics" where I jot down everything I might be using as a topic, so I don't run dry. I already have five ideas in my arsenal- well, that's the first five weeks taken care of. Still dreading it, though! lol


----------



## jdrew

A recent blog post was about how characters can and do take over the story, making the author take notice and write things that maybe were not originally intended. As part of that post I also included a link to a short video I shot on the same subject.
Here's a link to the blog post: https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/shaping-characte&#8230;e-over-the-story/ 
Here's the video if you'd rather just see it: https://youtu.be/yKjUP10isRE


----------



## Pyram King

Did the other day - will have another ready by the end of this week.
Thinking of posting about the historical characters in the novel (some back story).

Recent post.
https://destinyswar.com/review-destinys-war/


----------



## EverynKildare

Vampire Poem Entitled: The Autumn Path (My Entry for the Halloween Blog Hop)

https://www.everynkildare.com/single-post/2019/10/22/Give-Us-Your-Best-Scare-Blog-Hop-Entry-2019


----------



## AlexaGrave

Just my annual Halloween post with a couple pictures of the party/house decorations. 

https://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/10/halloween-2019.html


----------



## Nina Huffney

*AlexaGrave*, I enjoyed reading your post and I will keep an eye out for any good-luck-black-cats!


----------



## Nina Huffney

It's a good day when one can read a new installment of *Sam Kates*' 'Weird Words'.


----------



## Pyram King

*Who Is Max?
https://destinyswar.com/who-is-max/*


----------



## twittgus

If I am writing a Blog, its URL is https://calculatemanhours.com/ 
Thank you for asking! 
I publish my books there.


----------



## Sam Kates

Nina Huffney said:


> It's a good day when one can read a new installment of *Sam Kates*' 'Weird Words'.


----------



## Sam Kates

My top ten favourite film adaptations of books I've read. Compiling the list turned out to be a lot more difficult than I'd imagined.
http://samkates.co.uk/2019/11/01/from-page-to-screen-part-3/


----------



## AlexaGrave

NaNoWriMo 2019 post! 

https://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/11/nanowrimo-2019.html


----------



## William Meikle

A 99c novella and general writing news in this November Newsletter
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2019/11/03/november-newsletter-3/


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

Search Engine Optimization
https://waynestinnett.com/what-is-seo/


----------



## Pyram King

*Marion leads the patrol to the ruins of Mar Musa in Syria.
Learn more about the ruins of Mar Musa here: https://destinyswar.com/ruins-of-mar-musa/
*


----------



## Indy Strange

A post about Fall Cleaning which also includes organizing my writing habits.

https://indyverystrange.wordpress.com/2019/11/05/fall-cleaning/


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about storyboarding our stories at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Pyram King

*The story and history of Marion's Omega Trench Watch for book 1 of Destiny's War*










*https://destinyswar.com/bellandomega/*


----------



## William Meikle

Revisiting my influences - THE STONE TAPE
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2019/11/14/revisiting-my-influences-the-stone-tape/


----------



## AlexaGrave

An excerpt from my new release, _Thorns Entwine the Blade_. 

https://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/11/thorns-entwine-blade-trinity-torn-2.html


----------



## Sam Kates

The trials and tribulations of trying to produce audiobooks at home: http://samkates.co.uk/2019/11/15/audiobooks-part-3/


----------



## Pyram King

*Listen to the sample of the audio book of Destiny's War.

https://destinyswar.com/sample-audio-book/*


----------



## Brevoort

What it is like to be bored in a War Zone.

An excerpt from *The Disaster Tourist *- _Journalists and Relief Workers Searching for Beer in Disaster Areas _(in pre-Production)

https://rickgrantwriter.com/bored-to-death-in-a-war-zone/


----------



## Brevoort

Cure Writer's Block and Procrastination With a Slap In The Face

To the point writing advice from the television show Supernatural

https://rickgrantwriter.com/cure-writers-block-and-procrastination-with-a-slap-in-the-face/


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about the unexpected World Series championship of my favorite team on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## jdrew

Most recent blog was about the editing process I'm going through to get my latest book "publish" ready.
https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/fantasy-book-3-a&#8230;-editing-process/


----------



## Pyram King

*The Ruins of Azraq.
*

https://destinyswar.com/the-ruins-of-azrak/


and

Sample Cover of Part 2.


----------



## William Meikle

Sigils and Totems and general writing news in this Newsletter
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2019/11/26/newsletter-2/


----------



## Sam Kates

My first (and last) marketing post in a while, talking about my recent US BookBub adventure: http://samkates.co.uk/2019/11/29/marketing-for-muppets-part-7/


----------



## SVD

Holiday Update. 
https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/19143871-christmas-already


----------



## William Meikle

That 2019 writing roundup thing
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2019/12/02/that-2019-writing-roundup-thing/


----------



## AlexaGrave

NaNo Fail!  Here's why: https://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/12/nano-report-2019.html


----------



## chrisstevenson

Saying "Hello" to William upstream

Okay, here's one that's not too typical, me thinks. OPPOSITE GENDER PEN NAME?

Have you ever flipped your non de plume gender? What was the result?

https://christysyoungadultimagineers.com/2019/12/13/opposite-gender-pen-name/


----------



## stacyjuba

I have a brand new blog post on the Shortcuts for Writers blog, titled "*25+ Gifts for Writers That They Will Actually Use and Want*." I have gotten great feedback since the post went live over the weekend including comments like "_Such a thoughtful list_!" and "_This is a really good list! Many of the items are great for anyone with a frequently used home office, too!_"

While I was compiling the list, I did an inventory of my own favorite products, polled the members of the Shortcuts for Writers: Editing Made Simple Facebook group, and combed the Internet for highly rated ideas. You'll find desktop gifts, tech and tech accessory gifts, planners, tools for writers, comfort gifts, and a special 20 percent discount on ProWritingAid editing software.

https://www.shortcutsforwriters.com/unique-gifts-for-writers/


----------



## D. A. J. F.

stacyjuba said:


> I have a brand new blog post on the Shortcuts for Writers blog, titled "*25+ Gifts for Writers That They Will Actually Use and Want*." I have gotten great feedback since the post went live over the weekend including comments like "_Such a thoughtful list_!" and "_This is a really good list! Many of the items are great for anyone with a frequently used home office, too!_"
> 
> While I was compiling the list, I did an inventory of my own favorite products, polled the members of the Shortcuts for Writers: Editing Made Simple Facebook group, and combed the Internet for highly rated ideas. You'll find desktop gifts, tech and tech accessory gifts, planners, tools for writers, comfort gifts, and a special 20 percent discount on ProWritingAid editing software.
> 
> https://www.shortcutsforwriters.com/unique-gifts-for-writers/


That wireless mouse in the list looks nice.


----------



## Jeremy Rosenberg

I'm trying to get back into a more regular writing routine and I thought that working on some blog posts might help. So I wrote a post in which I reminisce about another blog I had in the distant past: https://fortuneislandonline.wordpress.com/2019/12/17/other-blogs/

Self indulgent? Perhaps. Of interest to anyone in the universe except me? Perhaps not. But I had fun writing it, and I'm hoping it sparks some more ideas.


----------



## AlexaGrave

My 2019 end of year assessment. It was a much better year than 2018! 

https://blog.alexagrave.com/2019/12/2019-gone-in-blink.html


----------



## lisamaliga

Ruby Chocolate: A Beginner's Guide ~ Excerpt

https://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2019/12/21/ruby-chocolate-a-beginners-guide-excerpt/

THE FIRST BOOK ABOUT RUBY CHOCOLATE!

_Ruby Chocolate: A Beginner's Guide _includes ten original and tested recipes using authentic ruby chocolate.


----------



## chrisstevenson

Contest and Awards:

https://christysyoungadultimagineers.com/2019/12/22/contests-and-awards/


----------



## William Meikle

Win 6 Willie Meikle ebooks in this festive giveaway.
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2019/12/23/new-year-giveaway/


----------



## SVD

Seasons Greetings and a plea to buy my book. 

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/19244311-christmas-2019


----------



## Outlaw Books

BLOG POST! 

    The author's free PDF eBook download of See Through Myself: A Memoir posted to the website: colbyvanwagoner.com/downloads/see-through-myself/

Author's book synopsis:

    I had managed to survive the miracle of birth. Regrettably, the doctor discovered an abnormality. My birth on March 7th, 1973 the 28th recorded birth of a child to survive a diagnosis of Eagle-Barrett Syndrome (Prune Belly Syndrome). The rare birth defect involves three ‘triads’ of urological complications. My continued survival meant multiple surgeries, painful examinations, involving tubes inserted into the urinary tract while all other surgical procedures healed. The doctor’s frightening revelations, “these children rarely survive the age of two.” Each birthday celebration with an unknown future, “Your chances of survival, reaching the age of sixteen, is rare,” my doctor’s prognosis. My earliest childhood memories were facing consistent thoughts of the possibility of death.
    
    A life with Eagle-Barrett Syndrome resulted in insecurities, social phobias over perceived body image issues, and no instruction manual to process emotional frustrations. I would have no ideas how to interact, socially adapt, or in later years allow myself to love another without loving myself. The result of my experiences were lost relationships leading into the results of an upsetting divorce. Attempts to navigate life were a constant struggle, facing physical abuse and addiction. My development occurred through effort, opportunities, and achievements in focus through overcoming continuing relapses.

    I survived a near-death Traumatic Brain Injury (TBI) during the emotional loss of a loving mother’s brave determination facing the long-term effects of dementia. Trials and struggles, persistence, and courage led me to inspirational transitions into adulthood. Coming from rock bottom, addiction, suicidal ideation, and hopelessness, to healing and mindfulness turned into the abilities to achieve a bachelor’s, master’s degree, and continue to earning a PhD. in psychology. My imperfections, struggles and achievements as human.

Free PDF eBook download of See Through Myself: A Memoir, blog posted to the website: colbyvanwagoner.com/downloads/see-through-myself/

Share the post, share the website and the book with all! The download is available till January 1st, 2020, Happy Holidays! 

Thanks and have a safe and happy holidays, 

Outlaw Books Publishing


----------



## EmberKent

I finally convinced myself to start posting on my website. I'm hoping to have it be useful to editors and authors alike.

My first article: *How Much Can You Expect an Editor to Catch?*

https://emberediting.com/2019/12/how-much-can-you-expect-an-editor-to-catch/

An excerpt from the final stretch:



> Your editors are your greatest ally in the publishing journey. It can feel disheartening to see so many changes, but remember that an editor is there to make your product the best it can be; whether it be a book, an article, a speech, or a thesis. An editor gains nothing by breaking down an author. It's our job to maximize the chances of success, as ultimately your victory is also a victory for us.
> 
> A good cover draws in a reader. A good design makes your book fun to read. But a good editor makes sure your writing is up to a professional standard that meets modern convention and greases the wheels, so to speak, for your readers. Editing ensures that those reading your work can focus on your story instead of wringing their wrists about the errors and inconsistencies.
> 
> An editor helps you become a storyteller.


----------



## LGOULD

Can villains develop into heroes? I posted some thoughts on this at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## William Meikle

Details of my 2019 reading
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2019/12/30/a-year-in-reading/


----------



## archaeoroutes

Just posted my December round-up of scifi books: https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.com/2019/12/the-december-round-up-of-scifi-books.html


----------



## jdrew

I posted a short blurb about an up-coming author & artist event locally.
I'm guessing it'll be a lot of fun, I'll get to talk to some interesting people and there will be black-and-white artworks plus books from local authors. 
https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/support-local-creativity-in-mentor/


----------



## AlexaGrave

Just my 2020 writing goals. 

https://blog.alexagrave.com/2020/01/2020-keep-on-rollin.html


----------



## Ivan Brave

gone said:


> I'd have to have a blog first. Still trying to decide what to blog about.


Have you tried to decide while looking at computer screen and having your fingers on the keyboard? The inspiration will strike  You just have to let it.

That said, I'm like a few others on this thread . . . haven't posted in my blog in a while! Been busy on a new novel. But hey, no excuse. Maybe I need to have my hands on the keys staring at the blank screen of my wordpress more often xD

Last post was this: https://www.ivanbrave.com/2019/11/17/this-cant-be-love/ about my wedding in Oct ;} sappy? prob. cute? hopefully. . .

Peace!


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

I posted a blog announcement about a cruise ship I will be guest speaker aboard in 2021.
https://waynestinnett.com/cruise-the-british-virgin-islands-with-author-wayne-stinnett/


----------



## Scott R Daniel

Getting back in the fiction writing saddle: https://www.drafttonovel.com/post/climbing-back-in-the-saddle


----------



## Queen Mab

Happy New Year! This is my most recent post, riffing on Smashwords CEO Mark Coker's annual State of Indie Publishing: https://gabriellawest.net/2020/01/06/a-challenging-new-year-downbeat-trends-for-indie-publishing/


----------



## Sam Kates

Kicking off the New Year with a guest post, discussing the meaning of success: http://samkates.co.uk/2020/01/10/guest-post-claire-buss/


----------



## jdrew

I attended an Author's Night locally and had a great time, sold some books, talked to dozens of great people the majority of whom like to read actual books. More is at my blog:
https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/local-authors-event/


----------



## William Meikle

Announcing the Weird Science quartet
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/01/14/weird-science/


----------



## KevinH

Just posted on "Where To Advertise (And Get) Free Audiobooks" - https://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/where-to-advertise-and-get-free-audiobooks/


----------



## LGOULD

Are autobiographical novels really fiction? I posted some thoughts about this on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## chrisstevenson

I just did. And it's a hella of a rant. Apologies to any sensibilities. This is not about bad books or writers. It's about an aggressive and costly service to writers, who get unknowingly get caught up in the super-hype.

Rant to Mr. Marketing Guru

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Sam Kates

The author I blame for my love of all things fantastical: http://samkates.co.uk/2020/01/24/enid-bloody-blyton/


----------



## William Meikle

Details of a birthday freebie on Amazon com and a new Lovecraftian novella in this birthday newsflash.
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/01/25/a-birthday-freebie-and-a-new-release/


----------



## jdrew

chrisstevenson said:


> I just did. And it's a hella of a rant. Apologies to any sensibilities. This is not about bad books or writers. It's about an aggressive and costly service to writers, who get unknowingly get caught up in the super-hype.
> 
> Rant to Mr. Marketing Guru
> 
> http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


I read your rant, interesting to say the least. So far I haven't given any books away, though have gone to 99 cents and bought ads that garnered sales but not at the rates they used to bring. Building series seems to still work if you write well.


----------



## lisamaliga

If you like fudge, here's a simple recipe.
https://www.lisamaliga.com/blog/ruby-chocolate-pistachio-fudge-recipe-amp-video-tutorial


----------



## Mark Feggeler

https://writing-den.webnode.com/l/the-very-beginning2/


----------



## William Meikle

I've rebranded ( Derek would hate that.) The Midnight Eye.
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/02/02/a-new-look-for-the-midnight-eye/


----------



## Delete This Account

I deleted my blog. No point when no one knows you exist to go read it. I also felt obligated to post so I'd end up writing nonsense just to have something there. Not helpful.


----------



## AlexaGrave

Posted about Season 1 of _The Mandalorian_. Do you agree with me? 

https://blog.alexagrave.com/2020/02/the-mandalorian-season-1-baby-yoda.html


----------



## jdrew

My latest post was about editors, mine in particular, and how she makes me work harder than ever to get the best possible story.
I really don't know how I'd get along with out her advice.
https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/editors-editors-editors/


----------



## William Meikle

Details of a new Midnight Eye novella, a 99c Midnight Eye novella and general news in this February Newsletter 
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/02/07/february-newsletter-2/


----------



## Tim Craire

So my friend's great-grandfather stabbed a guy to death in Pennsylvania in 1896:

https://timcrairebooks.wordpress.com/2020/02/16/so-my-friends-great-grandfather-stabbed-a-guy-to-death/


----------



## jdrew

I posted another post about the editing process going on for my fantasy novel.
This time I got some unexpected and welcome positive feedback from my editor.
More on that here
https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/more-my-editor-and-me/


----------



## Queen Mab

Posted a long review of San Francisco writer David Talbot's memoir, "Between Heaven and Hell: The Story of My Stroke":

https://gabriellawest.net/2020/02/16/review-between-heaven-and-hell-by-david-talbot/


----------



## GrandmaBirdie

*350+ Ways to Replace the Verb "Take"*
"Take" appears so often you might want to take a whip to the next writer who takes liberties with it. Take a look at these alternatives.


----------



## LGOULD

More thoughts about my baseball team as they prepare to defend their 2019 World Series title. http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## chrisstevenson

Editing: What's Your Bag?

https://christysyoungadultimagineers.com/2020/02/21/editing-whats-your-bag/


----------



## Sam Kates

A short post to explain why I haven't been around this week and won't be for a while: http://samkates.co.uk/2020/02/21/national-heroes-service/


----------



## Tim Craire

Huns! Hikes! Drunken Hungarians!

(More about the 1896 stabbing death committed by my friend's great-grandfather)

https://timcrairebooks.wordpress.com/2020/02/22/huns-hikes-drunken-hungarians/


----------



## William Meikle

Seventh Sigil: A new Sigils and Totems Novella
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/02/26/seventh-sigil-a-new-sigils-and-totems-novella/


----------



## SVD

*Sometimes We Ran 2: Community* - 6 years published.

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/19514906-sometimes-we-ran-2-community---6-years-published


----------



## scott.marmorstein

*[size=18pt]Fire. The Drive to Create.*[/size]

https://scottdmarmorstein.com/2020/03/01/fire-the-drive-to-create/


----------



## chrisstevenson

jdrew said:


> I read your rant, interesting to say the least. So far I haven't given any books away, though have gone to 99 cents and bought ads that garnered sales but not at the rates they used to bring. Building series seems to still work if you write well.


Thanks, I agree. I've been at .99 cents and KU for nine months. It just ain't happening like it used to. And yet the promo and marketing sites are making the same grandiose claims and declarations they did years ago.


----------



## chrisstevenson

REJECTING PUBLLISHERS. (How dare us)

https://christysyoungadultimagineers.com/2020/03/09/rejecting-publishers/


----------



## KevinH

Posted an excerpt from my next novel: https://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/excerpt-from-isolation-kid-sensation-8/


----------



## Queen Mab

Blog post about my new flat rate for developmental editing, and news of a client's just-released memoir:

https://editforindies.com/2020/02/18/new-service-a-flat-rate-for-developmental-editing/


----------



## AlexaGrave

Mini Mind Splat time for me again.

This time it's about invisibility (in life as well as writing). Just a little vent/rant. 

https://blog.alexagrave.com/2020/03/mini-mind-splat-9-invisibility.html


----------



## scott.marmorstein

Social distancing in the age of social...distancing?

Just some thoughts about what can be done about this.

https://scottdmarmorstein.com/2020/03/14/social-distancing-in-the-age-of-social-distancing/


----------



## LGOULD

What does it mean when an author is obsessed with catfights? I posted some thoughts about this on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## jdrew

My latest post was a self-confession.
Instead of working on the editing I am supposed to be doing on fantasy book 3
I'm watching the Iditarod dog sled race. The good news is that it will wrap up in a day or 2.
More here https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/what-happened-to-the-editing/


----------



## Queen Mab

That's funny, JDrew.

My latest is a long blog post about coronavirus, how it feels to be stuck at home during an unexpected pandemic, etc. I got all my anxieties out!

https://gabriellawest.net/2020/03/19/coronavirus-dispatch-1/


----------



## William Meikle

S-Squad #9: OPERATION CONGO Launches
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/03/25/s-squad-9-operation-congo-launches/


----------



## tyler32

Traveling and writing is my hobby. Recently I was on a business trip to Canada. Before this, I have never been to Canada. The first few days were very bored. Because I didn't know anyone in Canada. I was finding someone through dating online, but it was difficult. But in the end, I have got a great experience of dating in Canada. So I have written an article online4.love/canadian-dating-sites/ that is specifically written about my experience of dating in Canada. I hope you will enjoy it.


----------



## LGOULD

During what should have been Opening Week, I comment about the effect of the virus on baseball fans at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## jdrew

Well I finally got going on things again and wrote a short blog letting people know what's happening with book 3 of my fantasy trilogy.

https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/more-on-fantasy-book-3/


----------



## chrisstevenson

The Psychology of Editing:

https://christysyoungadultimagineers.com/2020/03/30/the-psychology-of-editing/


----------



## scott.marmorstein

Facebook took me back.

https://www.scottdmarmorstein.com/2020/03/31/facebook-took-me-back/


----------



## jdrew

I had to post something positive and chose to post a poem my granddaughter wrote about hope.
Right now we all need hope.
https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/a-poem-about-hope/


----------



## AlexaGrave

Last post until June because... anxiety and homeschooling. A bit of venting about what's going on, plus a few days of an attempt at being humorous with Diary of a Quarantined Writer Mom.

Sadly, writing and social media break until June unless my time, energy, and anxiety straighten out. 

https://blog.alexagrave.com/2020/04/writing-vs-quarantine.html


----------



## 99281

I am in the middle of deadlines and have skimmed through one of the book I was procrastinating to read...so I read since I was procrastinating on writing 

So today morning I wrote some of the really good stuff I liked from the book *"How to Write Sell Simple Information for Fun and Profit Your Guide to Writing and Publishing Books, E-Books, Articles, Special Reports, Audio Programs, DVDs, and Other How-To Content by Robert W. Bly"*

https://bestlifenotes.com/book-notes-on-how-to-write-sell-simple-information-for-fun-and-profit-your-guide-to-writing-and-publishing-books-e-books-articles-special-reports-audio-programs-dvds-and-other-how-to-content/

It's a new blog so it has bad formatting. I will improve.


----------



## RBC

Doing a 10 premade book cover giveaway! 10 authors will win a free cover each. It ends in less than 24hrs. No strings attached for participating, if you want to enter, go here:

www.RockingBookCovers.com/giveaway


----------



## 99281

How to publish a kindle book 

It's a live page I will keep adding as I learn more tricks 

https://bestlifenotes.com/how-to-publish-on-kindle-in-7-days-tips-and-hacks/


----------



## KevinH

Just announced that _Ignotus_, the third book in my _Fringe Worlds_ series, is now available: https://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/new-release-ignotus-fringe-worlds-3/


----------



## kyokominamino

I restarted my informal reread and review of the Dresden Files by Jim Butcher in light of my disaster wizard boyfriend's return July & September 2020, if anyone's interested in humorous reviews: http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/the-dresden-files-reread-and-review-dead-beat/


----------



## Sam Kates

I'm back and so's my blog: http://samkates.co.uk/2020/04/17/national-heroes-service-part-2/


----------



## 99281

Federal Income tax brackets and main tax deductions 

https://retireloop.com/federal-income-tax-brackets/


----------



## RBC

chrisstevenson said:


> REJECTING PUBLLISHERS. (How dare us)
> 
> https://christysyoungadultimagineers.com/2020/03/09/rejecting-publishers/


That's a really useful read!


----------



## jdrew

My latest blog talked about how this stay-at-home thing has messed up my mind. Sort of a fun look at one writer's distractions during the pandemic.
https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/more-craziness/


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about turning novels into comics on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## William Meikle

News of two bargain 99c ebooks and general news in this April Newsletter
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/04/24/april-newsletter-2/


----------



## William Meikle

Don't talk to me about life
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/04/25/dont-talk-to-me-about-life/


----------



## John Blackport

My last two blog posts were: GAS STATION CUISINE, and TEN CANDLES: IT IS A GAME?

I took the position that Ten Candles is not a game, but rather a cooperative, collaborative creative process, that some people find extremely satisfying.

I mean, there's a reason why people watch plays or movies that they know are going to be tragic.

As far as "tragic horror" goes, I think the meaning (and allure) of "horror" changes a lot as time goes on. I'd say that the zombie apocalypse genre has a lot less horror, and a LOT more tragedy, than it did since NotLD.


----------



## archaeoroutes

I've brought my April roundup of science fiction books out a few days early. Hopefully, people will find something to read during lockdown.
https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.com/2020/04/the-april-roundup-of-scifi-books.html


----------



## Larkkii

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Nathan Bransford's procrastination subforum has a popular thread just like this. It's a friendly place where your spam can be cherished and celebrated.
> 
> Today, I blogged about how to write a great author bio, and your favorite gay boys from In Living Color's 'Men on Film' made a guest appearance:
> 
> Let's Talk About Bios, Baby. Let's Talk About You and Me.
> 
> Okay, your turn.


I like see all new posts, it's really interesting!


----------



## William Meikle

Days of Future Passed
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/04/27/days-of-future-passed/


----------



## Jon Writing

I just want to say this thread is fantastic. It's nice to have a repository of interesting write-ups to explore.

I've been blogging quite a bit lately. Two very recent posts: An announcement of a custom portrait giveaway (https://jonamdall.com/2020/04/24/portrait-giveaway-while-were-social-distancing/) and some updated artwork featuring some villains from Stephen King's Dark Tower series (https://jonamdall.com/2020/04/18/dark-tower-villain-improvements/)


----------



## chrisstevenson

Quarantine Writers:

https://christysyoungadultimagineers.com/2020/04/29/quarantine-writers/


----------



## Sam Kates

We don't live in normal times, but I'm trying to get back as far as possible to normality with my blog. So here, delayed by around eight weeks or so from when I'd intended to post it in pre-lockdown, is the post about a trip to Dublin I took in February with some old friends. http://samkates.co.uk/2020/05/01/in-dublins-fair-city/


----------



## William Meikle

Musings of a writer in lockdown
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/05/07/musings-of-a-writer-in-lockdown/


----------



## Sam Kates

More weird words: http://samkates.co.uk/2020/05/15/weird-words-3/


----------



## William Meikle

International Success
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/05/17/international-success/


----------



## chrisstevenson

Guerilla Warfare For Writers:

THE LOWS OF HIGH BOOK PRICING

http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tim Craire

A stabbing leaves one dead, in 1896, but the "wicked" "Hun" perpetrator (my friend's great-grandfather) is acquitted for self-defense:

https://timcrairebooks.wordpress.com/2020/05/20/the-verdict/


----------



## LGOULD

What's a writer of political novels to do when political realities overtake the worst she can imagine? I discuss this at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## poetryebook

I'm doing a wayback Wednesday poetry post where I share a poem from my books every Wednesday for the next year. 
The first one of these was posted today:
http://poetryebook.com/2020/05/20/fountain-1935/


----------



## scott.marmorstein

I guess I'm a writer after all. I've picked up working on my third and final novel in a trilogy after many years on hiatus with it. I'm taking it to the finish line.

https://www.scottdmarmorstein.com/2020/05/20/to-the-finish-line/


----------



## SVD

_Sometimes We Ran_ - 7 Years Published!

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/19894356-sometimes-we-ran---7-years-published


----------



## poetryebook

The second poem from my wayback Wednesday poetry series has been posted today:

http://poetryebook.com/2020/05/27/surf-clown/


----------



## Tim Craire

One day last week all three thousand of my direct male ancestors with the ability to speak gathered at my house. It was quite a crowd, as you could imagine.

https://medium.com/@timcraire/my-three-thousand-speaking-fathers-1fad29918e1f?source=friends_link&sk=302823e2aabf83509faff77aae26f412


----------



## William Meikle

More musings of a writer in lockdown
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/05/28/more-musings-of-a-writer-in-lockdown/


----------



## Sam Kates

A guest talking about writing fiction during a pandemic: http://samkates.co.uk/2020/05/29/guest-post-maggie-plummer-part-2/


----------



## scott.marmorstein

Though it might not seem it from the title, these are words of encouragement.

*Your Voice Shouting Into The Wind*

https://www.scottdmarmorstein.com/2020/05/30/your-voice-shouting-into-the-wind/


----------



## Tim Craire

Just stay in bed, ma'am, and I'll stand here and talk: Victorian illustrations

https://timcrairebooks.wordpress.com/2020/05/27/429/

Inspired by the search for pictures for -


----------



## Rolland Kling

I just posted about https://workingauthors.com/2020/05/29/why-editing-matters/. Might have some relevance here.


----------



## KevinH

I posted about having free promo codes available for my audiobooks: https://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/free-to-a-good-home-my-audiobooks/


----------



## Will Kurth

Sometimes things creep up, you ponder and give thanks to where you are currently; realizing how each day is a blessing! Read more:

https://highdesertwriter.com/2020/06/06/tango-bravo-six-zero/​


----------



## William Meikle

My June Newsletter

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/06/11/june-newsletter-2/


----------



## Sam Kates

Grammatical miscellanea: http://samkates.co.uk/2020/06/12/what-big-teeth-grammar-part-5/


----------



## William Meikle

It was 38 years ago today 
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/06/14/38-years-ago-today/


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about how classic rock has influenced my writing on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## William Meikle

This comes round on social media every so often; first concert, favorite gigs etc. Here's a wee list of 50 acts I've seen in concert.

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/06/18/50-bands-acts-ive-seen/


----------



## jdrew

I finally got around to posting again. This time I question whether authors (me) should do readings on YouTube.
https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/author-readings/


----------



## Eric Timar

My search for a vintage illustration of a medieval woman talking to men. I ended up having to crop one which was actually a medieval woman being silent (yeah, I know, big surprise) --

https://peacegarret.wordpress.com/2020/06/21/in-search-of-a-medieval-woman-depicted-speaking-to-a-man/


----------



## kyokominamino

I picked back up on my Things X Taught Me About Writing series and recently wrote about the FX Emmy winning mini-series Feud: Bette and Joan. Check it out here: http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/things-feud-taught-me-about-writing/


----------



## isaacsweeney

My latest post is about my random thoughts on Tulsa 1921 and why I didn't read about it in school.

https://writealreadycom.wpcomstaging.com/2020/06/16/tulsa-1921-random-thoughts/


----------



## Sam Kates

Guest post about self-editing: http://samkates.co.uk/2020/06/26/guest-post-desiree-villena/


----------



## AlexaGrave

Finally, a new post. Writing Update! 

https://blog.alexagrave.com/2020/06/its-been-while-june-2020-writing-update.html


----------



## William Meikle

News of two bargain 99c ebooks and general news in this July Newsletter

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/07/02/july-newsletter-3/


----------



## jdrew

My latest blog post was trying to explain why I didn't post a reading from my next book yet.
The good news is because an anthology of short stories just got published that I'm in. 
A welcome surprise for me.
https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/oops-not-a-reading/


----------



## isaacsweeney

I write lots of different kinds of stuff. Here's a poem. It's called The N Word.

https://writealreadycom.wpcomstaging.com/2020/07/04/the-n-word-a-poem/

Here's a snippet. Read the whole poem at the link.

The N Word

Family members would die 
for others, 
no matter the skin color.
Still, they used the 
N word freely, 
knowing that you need an "n" to
turn "ethic" into "ethnic." 
"That's how I was raised" - their mantra as 
they encouraged me to think for myself.

...


----------



## isaacsweeney

jdrew said:


> My latest blog post was trying to explain why I didn't post a reading from my next book yet.
> The good news is because an anthology of short stories just got published that I'm in.
> A welcome surprise for me.
> https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/oops-not-a-reading/


Published with the fam. Always cool. Nice job!


----------



## kyokominamino

I posted an all new excerpt for my upcoming fourth dragon hunting novel, Of Fury and Fangs.










http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/of-fury-and-fangs-excerpt-1/


----------



## William Meikle

Surviving COVID-19 in rural Newfoundland

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/07/07/surviving-covid-19-in-rural-newfoundland/


----------



## William Meikle

This is who I am

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/07/08/this-is-who-i-am/


----------



## Indy Strange

Eff It, Confession Time

https://samargent.wordpress.com/2020/07/06/eff-it-confession-time/


----------



## Sam Kates

A writer's ongoing battle to produce his own audiobooks. This week, the trials and tribulations of narration. http://samkates.co.uk/2020/07/10/audiobooks-part-4/


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about why fiction is especially important during perilous times like these at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Premm

Here, I have posted the blog post of how the artworks bring freshness to your wall.
https://www.indianartzone.com/blog/artworks-that-will-create-a-wow-factor-to-your-walls
You can checkout my content work here.


----------



## kyokominamino

Wrote about how the TV show 'Justified' tackled white supremacy: http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/southern-social-commentary-on-fxs-justified/


----------



## William Meikle

Early Influences: Glasgow

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/07/13/early-influences-glasgow/


----------



## KevinH

I posted about the release of my latest audiobook: https://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/new-audiobook-release-isolation-kid-sensation-8/


----------



## AlexaGrave

I've started posting chapters of _Chains of Nect: Obsidian's Obsession_ again. Chapter 23! 

https://blog.alexagrave.com/2020/07/chains-of-nect-obsidians-obsession.html


----------



## William Meikle

It's almost exactly ten years now since my breakthrough in the Kindle market.

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/07/17/when-i-was-almost-famous/


----------



## William Meikle

Early Influences: London

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/07/19/early-influences-london/


----------



## jdrew

I finally posted something new, though not a normal post for me.
Based on requests from readers I posted a reading from my unpublished book 3 in my fantasy trilogy.
Also as requested I read a couple of pages from the middle of the book. 
So far, not feedback, so I'm wondering if it was what readers were looking for.
https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/key-to-tirumfall-reading/


----------



## Sam Kates

Guest post, talking a little about time management and the busy author: http://samkates.co.uk/2020/07/24/guest-post-cindy-tomamichel/


----------



## William Meikle

My favorite short story, novella and novel from my own writing.

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/07/26/short-story-novella-novel/


----------



## jdrew

Today's blog was a short piece about the importance of readers reviewing books especially for indie authors.
https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/book-reviews/


----------



## William Meikle

Guest blogging: A long interview with me by Rebecca Buchanan

https://medium.com/ev0ke/interview-william-meikle-9f681defed30


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about back-story as it applies to both fictional characters and real-life historical figures on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## KevinH

I posted recently about keyword stuffing with respect to book titles: https://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/book-title-limits-amazon-ups-the-ante-on-keyword-stuffing/


----------



## Sam Kates

Twinkies. (Yeah, really.) http://samkates.co.uk/2020/08/07/twinkies/


----------



## Will Kurth

A bit of what I've been up to:

https://highdesertwriter.com/2020/08/07/writing-in-the-era-of-covid/​


----------



## William Meikle

New blog post: Writers and Kickstarters

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/08/08/writers-and-kickstarters/


----------



## William Meikle

(Mis)Adventures in Screenwriting

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/08/09/misadventures-in-screenwriting/


----------



## William Meikle

Favorite Horror Movies set in Scotland

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/08/16/favorite-horror-movies-set-in-scotland/


----------



## jdrew

Finally bit the bullet and changed the title for one of my books. 
Blog post about that is here https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/title-change/


----------



## archaeoroutes

https://alasdairshaw.blogspot.com/2020/07/the-july-round-up-of-scifi-books.html


----------



## NikOK

I started posting pretty regular, but my blog has nothing to do with writing or day to day or anything.  It's a silly place for silly things.  And, that's probably why I like to post it.


----------



## SVD

I buy a new (okay, used) car. Spoiler alert: It's a Buick

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/20249975-it-s-a-new-car-or-new-to-me-anyway


----------



## Sam Kates

Weird Words 4: http://samkates.co.uk/2020/08/21/weird-words-4/


----------



## LGOULD

Making animated movies from our novels on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## kyokominamino

I posted an all new excerpt from my upcoming scifi dragon hunting novel, Of Fury and Fangs.










http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/of-fury-and-fangs-excerpt-2/


----------



## William Meikle

Early Influences: IPCRESS

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/08/26/early-influences-ipcress/


----------



## William Meikle

S-Squad - Scottish Pulp Fiction

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/08/27/s-squad-scottish-pulp-fiction/


----------



## Eric Timar

My sad, mostly-fruitless search for folktales about peace:

https://peacegarret.wordpress.com/


----------



## William Meikle

THE LAND BELOW launches. Treasure is always guarded.

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/08/29/the-land-below/


----------



## William Meikle

Early Influences: Dark Places

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/09/01/early-influences-dark-places/


----------



## William Meikle

Early Influences: Drinking

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/09/02/early-influences-drinking/


----------



## scott.marmorstein

Why I think I might be one of the most frustrating writers around. It's sort of about that, anyway. _Choice Language Alert (May not be safe for work.)_

https://www.scottdmarmorstein.com/2020/09/07/i-might-be-one-of-the-most-frustrating-writers-around/


----------



## William Meikle

Early Influences: Guitars

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/09/10/early-influences-guitars/


----------



## William Meikle

September News

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/09/12/september-news/


----------



## jdrew

I've never committed to a release date for a new book before. Now I've done it. More at my blog.
https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/trilogy-update/


----------



## Sandy J Hartwick

New Roomba and the Secret Under the Bed

https://sandyjhartwick.com/blog/


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about political turbulence and how it affects writing on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## KevinH

I posted about Audible's new subscription service, Audible Plus: https://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/new-audiobook-subscription-service-audible-plus/


----------



## Sam Kates

The joys of audio editing: http://samkates.co.uk/2020/09/18/audiobooks-part-5/


----------



## Mare

Posted yesterday ( Sept. 18, 20202 ) for the first time in a year---I've been busy, but distracted also. Hope I'm back on track. Just rambled about my love of the Fall season._ Again_. I do that every year about this time.


----------



## Picky Cat Editing

I finally decided my website needs to do more than just sit there so I did a blog post. My first. Hopefully not my last. Going to try to do different things as time goes on but starting nice and easy with why authors would want an editor.

https://pickycatproofreading.com/why-do-i-need-an-editor/


----------



## chrisstevenson

Debut Authors and Publishing Deals:

https://christysyoungadultimagineers.com/2020/09/23/are-debit-authors-getting-publishing-deals/


----------



## William Meikle

S-Squad #10, OPERATION: NORTH SEA is new today

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/09/25/s-squad-10-operation-north-sea-launches/


----------



## William Meikle

My Writing: The Path Ahead

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/09/26/my-writing-the-path-ahead/


----------



## Sam Kates

The ongoing fascinating world of grammar: http://samkates.co.uk/2020/10/02/what-big-teeth-part-6/


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about revisiting _Gone With The Wind_ during this time of political turbulence at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Eric Timar

Fiverr and pictures of owls; the owl I rejected vs. the one I liked:

https://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/2020/10/09/fiverr-owl-1-0-vs-owl-2-0/

(And yes it has links to my new book up the wazoo -- I want to make it easy for harried readers to find . . . )


----------



## AlexaGrave

Been a while since I posted anything (ah, life and 2020), but I just put up Ch. 24 of _Chains of Nect: Obsidian's Obsession_. 

https://blog.alexagrave.com/2020/10/chains-of-nect-obsidians-obsession.html


----------



## William Meikle

You don't need an agent to be a full time writer

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/10/12/you-dont-need-an-agent-to-go-full-time/


----------



## Mare

Actually, I did post——again this year——I must be on a roll.  I wrote about contrasts in everyday life.

www.maryjhicks.com


----------



## Sam Kates

A light-hearted post about paper books: http://samkates.co.uk/2020/10/16/in-praise-of-paper/


----------



## LGOULD

Is it ever right to wish personal misfortune on a public figure? I posted some thoughts about this on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## RBC

Wrote an article about what common things good book covers have in common. This would help authors pick best possible covers when ordering or hiring a designer:
https://www.rockingbookcovers.com/book-cover-design/good-book-covers/

Hope it helps!


----------



## Eric Timar

Trivia time!

Eight names -- are they historical pirates, or Muppets?

1. Red Legs Greaves . . .

https://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/2020/10/29/trivia-muppet-or-pirate/


----------



## Sam Kates

More weird words: http://samkates.co.uk/2020/10/30/weird-words-5/


----------



## chrisstevenson

This was for a special friend and great person of this community. He shall not falter. 
http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/2020/10/quitting-writing.html


----------



## Sam Kates

chrisstevenson said:


> This was for a special friend and great person of this community. He shall not falter.
> http://guerrillawarfareforwriters.blogspot.com/2020/10/quitting-writing.html


That was a depressing read that feels so accurate right now. And good luck with your health battle.


----------



## AlexaGrave

Trying to get off my writing hiatus by jumping into NaNo. Oh, and Eldest is trying the Young Writers Program this year! 

https://blog.alexagrave.com/2020/11/nanowrimo-2020-nano-bites.html


----------



## jasonzc

So, I'm trying to get back to writing. To that end, I've written this. I'm currently reading "Revival", and I'll probably review that next. Reviewing is now so much easier than doing my own work...

But, if you read it, I do welcome any crit of my crit. Don't hold back. I wrote it in a hurry, but that's no excuse.

https://jasonzchristie.blogspot.com/2020/11/book-review-stephen-king-bazaar-of-bad.html


----------



## jasonzc

I actually wrote my first blog post in two years today. A review of Bazaar of Bad Dreams. I do intend to read about bios (not to be confused with BIOS) and the Under the Dome review, for starters. Great thread, thanks!

https://jasonzchristie.blogspot.com/2020/11/book-review-stephen-king-bazaar-of-bad.html

Edit: If you don't pay attention, and have been away for years, you might end up replying to page one of a 767 page thread...


----------



## kyokominamino

I wrote an homage to Karrin Murphy now that Jim Butcher decided to [crap] the bed and Jump the Shark at the same time with the most recent book, Battle Ground.

http://shewhowritesmonsters.com/an-ode-to-karrin-murphy/


----------



## Mare

I posted about emotions and thoughts I've had over the last week.


----------



## Sam Kates

There's something rotten in the world of audiobooks: http://samkates.co.uk/2020/11/13/returns/


----------



## jasonzc

Short version? I look at Word, Reedsy, Hemingway, Readable, and a rather forgettable one. Sticking with Word, for now. Your mileage may vary.

https://jasonzchristie.blogspot.com/2020/11/misadventures-in-writing-tools.html


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about John Lennon's 1968 song "Revolution," and how relevant it is to current events.

http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## William Meikle

A 99c bargain ebook and general news in my November Newsletter

https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2020/11/19/november-newsletter-4/


----------



## jdrew

I haven't been very active on my blog except I just had to post a short take on the great video trailer ItsyBisty made for my fantasy novel _*Child of Prophecy.*_ https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/video-trailer-for-child-of-prophecy/(opens in a new tab)


----------



## KevinH

I posted about my latest release: https://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/new-release-conjuration-kid-sensation-9/


----------



## Ross Harrison

I also posted about my new release, and my series of guides for Heroes (with a capital H) seems to be getting more and more traffic these days from somewhere: https://ross-harrison.com/


----------



## Sam Kates

On reviewing other writers' work: http://samkates.co.uk/2020/11/27/reviewing/


----------



## Eric Timar

Costa Rica abolished its military 72 years ago today: https://peacegarret.wordpress.com/2020/12/01/costa-rica-abolishes-its-military-72nd-anniversary/


----------



## scott.marmorstein

I talk about how I've started writing my latest novel on my phone, and how I might continue to do so in the future (and why.)

https://www.scottdmarmorstein.com/2020/11/29/novel-writing-on-a-phone/


----------



## Mare

I actually did do a new post. I'm trying so hard to be constant with posting new material. But, life still gets i the way.... thank goodness for life, though!


----------



## Mare

I posted on Dec. 5th.
About showing gratitude, and how an animal taught me a lesson on that very thing.


----------



## AlexaGrave

Posted Chapter 25 of _Chains of Nect: Obsidian's Obsession_. 

https://blog.alexagrave.com/2020/12/chains-of-nect-obsidians-obsession.html


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about writing under pressure at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## Sam Kates

An article from 2013 written days after I signed with a small press. I can clearly recall how excited I felt: http://samkates.co.uk/2020/12/11/from-self-published-to-published/


----------



## Eric Timar

Trivia questions: Muppet or pirate?!

Do you know which one Red Legs Greaves is? How about JP Grosse?

While the weather was good, a few months ago, I emceed a socially-distanced trivia contest held outdoors, and wrote some of the categories. My son actually thought of the Muppet-or-pirate idea. I have another category posted, too: Skyscraper or NBA Player?? (Burj Khalifa, etc.)

https://erictimarbooks.wordpress.com/2020/10/29/trivia-muppet-or-pirate/


----------



## Sam Kates

Last blog post of 2020. With a Ho and a Ho and, perchance, a Ho. 
http://samkates.co.uk/2020/12/23/merry-christmas-2/


----------



## LUO BAI

I just build a one-page web site for 'Self-Publishing Resource Collections' as a reference:

https://selfpublishbook.org/

I will update the site regularly.

Any feedback is welcome.


----------



## LUO BAI

Updated: https://selfpublishbook.org/

Blog Marketing


What is Blog Marketing
Why need Blog Marketing
How to do Blog Marketing
Tips for Blog Marketing
Don'ts when Blog Marketing
Summary of Blog Marketing


----------



## LUO BAI

Update for https://selfpublishbook.org/:

Email Marketing

* What is Email Marketing
* Why need Email Marketing
* How to do Email Marketing
* Tips for Email Marketing
* Don'ts when doing Email Marketing
* Summary of Email Marketing


----------



## AlexaGrave

I wrote a Dear John letter to 2020. 

https://blog.alexagrave.com/2020/12/2020-im-breaking-up-with-you.html


----------



## Richardcrasta

Yes, I have quite a few, including one on my school days and lost childhood, and one on half-losing my virginity that somehow brings in Sidney Powell and alternative facts.
http://richardcrasta.com/school-days-and-reflections-on-a-part-lost-part-stolen-childhood/


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about the current political situation in the U.S., and how it relates to writing, on http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## jdrew

Just ramblings about the end of the year for me.
https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/first-post-of-2021/


----------



## Elemental BC

Recently I wrote a blog post on the qualities of a good book cover. I try to incorporate these qualities when I design my covers.

Blog post: https://elementalbookcovers.com/blog/qualities-of-a-good-book-cover


----------



## AlexaGrave

Writing Goals for 2021. (Some of them look eerily familiar.) 

https://blog.alexagrave.com/2021/01/2021-this-year-has-to-be-better.html

EDIT: Wow - no new posts in two weeks? Well, I have another blog post up. Genshin Impact!

https://blog.alexagrave.com/2021/01/genshin-impact-my-newest-addictive-game.html


----------



## rdperry57

https://rdperryauthor.blogspot.com/2021/01/return-to-eastlake-more-small-town.html
https://rdperryauthor.blogspot.com/2021/01/return-to-eastlake-more-small-town-tales.html


----------



## Sam Kates

A technical post about editing audio tracks in Audacity: http://samkates.co.uk/2021/01/22/audiobooks-part-6/


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about the recent attempted insurrection at http://letsplayballbook.wordpress.com.


----------



## William Meikle

Operation Yukon, S-Squad #11 Launches 
https://williammeikleblog.wordpress.com/2021/01/22/operation-yukon-launches/


----------



## Flying Pizza Pie

At my Buddie's Blog which I am taking over - book reviews and writing help. Now, my ramblings about a few years back and planning to get small - quit work, write, and work the land in Hawaii. 
https://workingauthors.com/


----------



## jdrew

An update on my forthcoming novels https://jdrewbrumbaugh.com/latest-projects/


----------



## AlexaGrave

Currently reading _Libriomancer_, and this is the path my writer brain went down: What Am I Reading? - Libriomancer


----------



## Sam Kates

An interview from 2014 about writing science fiction: science-fiction


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about why I find it difficult to write happy endings on The Let's Play Ball Blog.


----------



## Sam Kates

An episode in an ongoing series of articles about grammar - yeah, really. Grammar - Part 7


----------



## archaeoroutes

My January round-up of scifi books: The January Round up of Scifi Books
Including my first attempt at making a meme (yes, I hate that misuse of the word, but it seems to be what everyone thinks it means nowadays).


----------



## AlexaGrave

Ch. 26 of _Chains of Nect: Obsidian's Obsession_. 









Chains of Nect: Obsidian's Obsession - Chapter 26


A blog about fantasy, science fiction, horror, gaming, and writing.




blog.alexagrave.com


----------



## Sam Kates

On writing apocalyptic tales


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about being more into horror stories than ever before during the pandemic.









The Let's Play Ball Blog


Chickreads for everyone




letsplayballbook.wordpress.com




.


----------



## AlexaGrave

1001 Reasons Not To Clean - 56-60. 









1001 Reasons Not To Clean - #56 through #60


A blog about fantasy, science fiction, horror, gaming, and writing.




blog.alexagrave.com


----------



## Sam Kates

Weird Words 6


----------



## Angela Haddon

I design Romance covers, but these general principles apply to the selection of any premade book covers:

*5 Powerful Tips for Getting the Best Premade Book Cover*
_Summary: These 5 tips will help you choose the best premade book cover from a shortlist of professional designs. It’s about knowing what to prioritize and what to ignore, all with the goal of choosing a cover that will get you more book sales._


----------



## Sam Kates

Audiobooks - Part 7
On mastering audio tracks in Audacity.


----------



## LGOULD

On being overtaken by real-life events while writing fiction.









The Let's Play Ball Blog


Chickreads for everyone




letsplayballbook.wpcomstaging.com


----------



## AlexaGrave

An excerpt from my new title, _Well of Solitude_. 📚 😊









Well of Solitude (Fortunes of Fate, 7) - Excerpt


A blog about fantasy, science fiction, horror, gaming, and writing.




blog.alexagrave.com


----------



## Sam Kates

An interview from 2014: More On Writing Apocalyptic Tales


----------



## AlexaGrave

I wrote up some thoughts on _WandaVision_. 🥰









WandaVision - Walk Across The Bridge With Me


A blog about fantasy, science fiction, horror, gaming, and writing.




blog.alexagrave.com


----------



## LGOULD

AlexaGrave said:


> I wrote up some thoughts on _WandaVision_. 🥰
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WandaVision - Walk Across The Bridge With Me
> 
> 
> A blog about fantasy, science fiction, horror, gaming, and writing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blog.alexagrave.com


----------



## LGOULD

I discuss my reservations about traditional romances on The Let's Play Ball Blog.


----------



## Sam Kates

A mish-mash of a post, a touch on the gloomy side, saved by a darned cute pup: What's Occurring (Part 1)


----------



## Sam Kates

Favourite Novels - pretty much what it says on the tin.


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts on Rebecca Black, who was accused of making the worst music video ever when she was thirteen years old. The Let's Play Ball Blog.


----------



## AlexaGrave

Writing Progress Report for the year so far! 📝









Writing Update - May 2021


A blog about fantasy, science fiction, horror, gaming, and writing.




blog.alexagrave.com


----------



## FilWi

Well.... I wrote a bit, and broke the million word barrier 

So I’ve Written 1 000 000 Words and I Feel Fine


----------



## Sam Kates

An interview from 2015: On Being a Writer


----------



## AlexaGrave

Posted Ch. 27 of _Chains of Nect:Obsidian's Obsession_. Happy reading! 📚 









Chains of Nect: Obsidian's Obsession - Ch. 27


A blog about fantasy, science fiction, horror, gaming, and writing.




blog.alexagrave.com


----------



## Decon

Anatomy of a post-apocalyptic - dystopian trilogy

Thought I'd write a blog post on the process I used from idea to completion of a recent trilogy I've published this year.


----------



## William Meikle

S-Squad #12 OPERATION SAHARA launches
OPERATION SAHARA LAUNCHES


----------



## LGOULD

Did I accidentally write a romance? I ponder this on The Let's Play Ball Blog.


----------



## Sam Kates

Favourite films


----------



## LGOULD

Should authors really "write what they know?" I contest this at The Let's Play Ball Blog.


----------



## William Meikle

A Half-Year Report


----------



## Sam Kates

A 2015 interview


----------



## AlexaGrave

Excerpt from my newest release, _Bytes Bite, And So Do Fairies_. 🧚‍♀️🧚‍♂️









Bytes Bite, And So Do Fairies (Fractured Fairies, 4) - Excerpt


A blog about fantasy, science fiction, horror, gaming, and writing.




blog.alexagrave.com


----------



## LGOULD

Some more thoughts about Sylvia Plath's search for happiness at The Let's Play Ball Blog.


----------



## KevinH

Posted about a documentary I saw recently called _Power of Grayskull_, which covered the history of the _He-Man and the Masters of the Universe_ toyline. There were a lot of good takeaways from it. https://www.kevinhardmanauthor.com/masters-of-the-universe/


----------



## LGOULD

Starting over after winning the World Series.








The Let's Play Ball Blog


Chickreads for everyone




letsplayballbook.wpcomstaging.com




.


----------



## William Meikle

My Historical Fantasy collaboration with Steven Savile Wrath of the Martyrs is available to preorder


----------



## LGOULD

A review of _The Search For John Lennon_ by Lesley-Ann Jones. 









The Let's Play Ball Blog


Chickreads for everyone




letsplayballbook.wpcomstaging.com




.


----------



## AlexaGrave

I had a bit of a hiatus from blogging and social media (kids home for summer kind of make me have to chop the To Do List in half - lol), but I finally have a new post. Just a little about _Magic Morsel_, my Kindle Vella serial. 🥰









Magic Morsel - Kindle Vella


A blog about fantasy, science fiction, horror, gaming, and writing.




blog.alexagrave.com


----------



## William Meikle

September News


----------



## FilWi

Since I've been helping a lot of authors with their blurbs over on FB, I decided to write down what I knew about it in one huge post:

*How to Write a Great Blurb (Warning: Giganormous Post)*


----------



## William Meikle

I was almost a scientist, once upon a time when the world was young.


----------



## LGOULD

Adventures in animation.









The Let's Play Ball Blog


Chickreads for everyone




letsplayballbook.wpcomstaging.com




.


----------



## William Meikle

When I'm 64. Musings on approaching a milestone.


----------



## Sam Kates

First blog post for a while - been really busy. An unpublished interview from 2018


----------



## Melisse

I'll be posting quite bit for the next couple weeks until Pets in Space 6 releases!









Pets in Space 6 Author's Playlist!


A blog about Melisse Aires Pure Escapism Romances. Fun and Spicy Scifi, Fantasy and Paranormal stories!




melisseaires.blogspot.com


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I have written a small blurb over at Goodreads. I will be posting a more detailed blog entry there soon letting everyone know what I am doing and why. 
Goodreads Author Brendan Carroll


----------



## William Meikle

When it comes down to it, we're all dancers


----------



## LGOULD

Is the "slow-moving coup" real? I discuss this at The Let's Play Ball Blog.


----------



## AlexaGrave

New post today with excerpts for my new release, _Dawn of Fate_. 









Dawn of Fate (Fortunes of Fate Collection, 1) - Excerpts


A blog about fantasy, science fiction, horror, gaming, and writing.




blog.alexagrave.com


----------



## Sam Kates

The first interview with a character from one of my books - Jack from the Elevator trilogy. A word of warning for the easily offended: he was a bit of a troubled soul when the interview took place and, though he managed to avoid the worst four-letter words, his language was a little ripe. Meet Jack from The Elevator


----------



## archaeoroutes

The October Roundup of Scifi Books is at The October Roundup of Scifi Books


----------



## scott.marmorstein

Happy Halloween everyone. I was 1 chapter away from publishing my novella and, damn. Should I still publish even though this book will be out after Halloween?

*https://www.scottdmarmorstein.com/scottthoughts/thins-that-go-bump-that-havent-gone-bump-yet*


----------



## lori_puma

scott.marmorstein said:


> Happy Halloween everyone. I was 1 chapter away from publishing my novella and, damn. Should I still publish even though this book will be out after Halloween?
> 
> *https://www.scottdmarmorstein.com/scottthoughts/thins-that-go-bump-that-havent-gone-bump-yet*


When I worked in marketing, we would always prep seasonal content a month or two prior to the holiday. If you publish it now, you're unlikely to get help from Amazon, because they'll be focused on promoting Thanksgiving and Christmas stuff. 

However, maybe if the story is part of a series or a collection, you could publish it now and then next year you can release the next installment, or a deal on a boxed set, or do some other kind of repackaging that makes this story look new to Kindle? I haven't done that myself for a book. But when I worked in marketing, we always looked for easy ways to make our old seasonal content look new and then we'd promote the snot of it. 

Good luck!


----------



## scott.marmorstein

lori_puma said:


> When I worked in marketing, we would always prep seasonal content a month or two prior to the holiday. If you publish it now, you're unlikely to get help from Amazon, because they'll be focused on promoting Thanksgiving and Christmas stuff.
> 
> However, maybe if the story is part of a series or a collection, you could publish it now and then next year you can release the next installment, or a deal on a boxed set, or do some other kind of repackaging that makes this story look new to Kindle? I haven't done that myself for a book. But when I worked in marketing, we always looked for easy ways to make our old seasonal content look new and then we'd promote the snot of it.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks, Lori. It's not part of a series. It's standalone. I think the story itself can be enjoyed any time of year, it only mentions Halloween in passing as I reread through it. It's one of those creepy-horror-style stories that just happen to take place in a specialized costume store out in Nevada. Of course, the store has all the Halloween costumes, but it's not centered on that time of year specifically. I might just go ahead and release it when it's ready and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## scott.marmorstein

Just some thoughts and considerations on book formatting over at my blog: formatting considerations


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about "13 Reasons Why."








The Let's Play Ball Blog


Chickreads for everyone




letsplayballbook.wpcomstaging.com




.


----------



## meiklewilliam

So you want to write a short story?


----------



## LGOULD

Further adventures in animation.








The Let's Play Ball Blog


Chickreads for everyone




letsplayballbook.wpcomstaging.com




.


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin"

I made a comeback post to my blog, and once again I am excited to post there but I don't know how long this excitement will last. I just hope my story posts don't fall on deaf ears. Comments would be great: I am back again this time (permanently)


----------



## LGOULD

A blog about classic rock, romantic writing, and sad songs. 








The Let's Play Ball Blog


Chickreads for everyone




letsplayballbook.wpcomstaging.com




.


----------



## Sam Kates

A Merry (ish) Christmas post: With a Ho! and a Ho! and, perchance, a Ho!

Happy Christmas/holiday to all.


----------



## AlexaGrave

Happy New Year, Kboards! 🥰 

A blog post with my writing goals for 2022:









2022 - Keep The Momentum Going


A blog about fantasy, science fiction, horror, gaming, and writing.




blog.alexagrave.com


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about the Netflix series "The Chair" at The Let's Play Ball Blog.


----------



## Sam Kates

A melancholic post about the sudden loss of an old friend: Tell Them You're Proud of Them


----------



## LGOULD

Some thoughts about the romance genre at The Let's Play Ball Blog.


----------



## AlexaGrave

Heavy screenshot blog post - Genshin Impact! 🎮









Genshin Impact - Yes, I'm Still Obsessed


A blog about fantasy, science fiction, horror, gaming, and writing.




blog.alexagrave.com


----------



## LGOULD

"Chorus Class: An Animated Rock And Roll Story" at The Let's Play Ball Blog.


----------



## Sam Kates

With all that's happening in the world right now, it feels trivial to blog about producing audiobooks, but then life in all its facets - the weighty and the inconsequential - goes on. So here's a post about trying to find a way to speed up the audio editing process: Audiobooks - Part 8


----------



## LGOULD

Handling a particularly brutal review on The Let's Play Ball Blog.


----------



## AlexaGrave

Ch. 30 of _Chains of Nect: Obsidian's Obsession_. 









Chains of Nect: Obsidian's Obsession - Ch. 30


A blog about fantasy, science fiction, horror, gaming, and writing.




blog.alexagrave.com


----------



## LGOULD

My thoughts about the de-romanticizing of baseball at The Let's Play Ball Blog.


----------



## Sam Kates

A technical post about editing audiobooks: Audiobooks - Part 9


----------



## V.R. Tapscott

I've been committed to posting to my blog weekly, and I've actually kept it up for six weeks! I'm so proud.

Here's some entertainment fluff if you're interested. Or it's there even if you aren't.



https://electrikink.com/hypnosis-is-it-real/


----------



## AlexaGrave

Just posted an excerpt from my new release, _Nymphs Need Love Too_. Happy reading! 🧚‍♂️









Nymphs Need Love Too (Fractured Fairies, 5) - Excerpt


A blog about fantasy, science fiction, horror, gaming, and writing.




blog.alexagrave.com


----------



## LGOULD

How anger affects writing.








The Let's Play Ball Blog


Chickreads for everyone




letsplayballbook.wpcomstaging.com


----------



## LGOULD

Rewriting Sylvia Plath's story.









The Let's Play Ball Blog


Chickreads for everyone




letsplayballbook.wpcomstaging.com




.


----------



## AlexaGrave

Ch. 31 of _Chains of Nect: Obsidian's Obsession_ is now up on my blog to read! 









Chains of Nect: Obsidian's Obsession - Ch. 31


A blog about fantasy, science fiction, horror, gaming, and writing.




blog.alexagrave.com


----------



## LGOULD

I discuss novels about novelists on The Let's Play Ball Blog.


----------



## LGOULD

A new animation on The Let's Play Ball Blog.


----------



## LGOULD

I discuss cancel culture on The Let's Play Ball Blog.


----------



## Sam Kates

Musings on Writing - Part 1


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I have not really posted to my blog lately. This thread reminded me about it.


----------



## Sam Kates

Merry flipping Christmas


----------



## jasonzc

God help me...
Amazon is Trash for Authors, and I Hate Them So Much

Ooopsie, sorry, Betts. You know I only come here every three years or so... Thanks!


----------

